# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Identification de matriel

## rothen

mon mari tait ce qu'on peut appeller "un passionn" ...
 suite  son dcs je me retrouve avec certains objets qui  moi , ne me disent rien ...comme sur ce forum il y a , je pense  aussi des passionns , je compte sur vous pour m'aider  les identifier , me dire s'ils sont encore d'actualit , si je peux les vendre ou si je dois les jeter , s'ils font partie d'un appareil  etc ..ca me plairait que certains de ces objets puissent continuer  vivre avec un autre passionn ...

voici le premier 




quelqu'un a une ide et peut me dire  quoi ca sert ? d'avance merci

----------


## Nirvanask1

Ceci est un disque dur interne. 
Donc installable dans un Ordinateur Personnel de type tour.
Il te permet d'avoir un espace de stockage supplmentaire.

Sa capacit est de 300gigaoctets en connectique SATA.

----------


## rothen

merci pour ta rponse Nirvanask1 mais euh ...j'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop  ::calim2:: : connectique SATA , ca veut dire que ca va que sur certains ordinateurs ? est-ce que c'est encore d'actualit ? si oui , je dois le mettre  quel prix pour que ca soit une bonne affaire ?  ::roll::

----------


## dourouc05

C'est le standard actuel  :;): . D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas vraiment du matriel exceptionnel (bon, il y a quand mme pnurie de disques durs pour le moment, parat-il)  :;): .

----------


## sevyc64

300Go c'est tonnant, habituellement c'est plutt du 320.

Mais c'est bien un disque dur, et tout  fait d'actualit, mme s'il doit avoir entre 2 et 3 ans.

Marque : Seagate
Format : interne 3.5" (3.5 pouces)
Capacit : 300Go
Norme : SATA II (ou Serial ATA II)
Vitesse : 7200 tr/min
Cache : 16 Mo

Les modles actuels quivalents (en norme SATA III) se ngocient, neuf dans les 75-85.
S'il est neuf (la poche plastique ne semble pas ouverte) tu dois pouvoir le ngocier, je pense, quand mme dans les 55-60

----------


## Nirvanask1

Je voudrais apporter une prcision, Serial AT/300 = SATA 2. 

Donc pour ma part, tant donn que c'est la gnration prcdente du SATA, je dirais plutt 40 .

----------


## sevyc64

> Je voudrais apporter une prcision, Serial AT/300 = SATA 2. 
> 
> Donc pour ma part, tant donn que c'est la gnration prcdente du SATA, je dirais plutt 40 .


Je ne pense pas que la diffrence soit si grande.

D'ailleurs en vrifiant sur LDLC ou Grosbill, on trouve des disques quivalents allant tournant autour des 120-150, ce qui est clairement abus, l.

Sinon, on trouve les mmes en 500Go dans les 75.

Donc je pense que, si le disque est rellement neuf, 55-60 n'est pas abus. A la limite 50, mais pas en dessous, je pense. D'autant plus que Seagate est une trs bonne marque.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il existe des boitiers pour 15-20 euros ou tu peux mettre ton disque dur pour l'utiliser en disque dur externe sur un portable par exemple

----------


## Barsy

> Je voudrais apporter une prcision, Serial AT/300 = SATA 2. 
> 
> Donc pour ma part, tant donn que c'est la gnration prcdente du SATA, je dirais plutt 40 .


Le SATA 3 n'apporte aucun gain de performance tant donn que le dbit est limit par la vitesse de lecture du disque. D'autant plus que beaucoup de disque vendu actuellement sont encore en SATA 2.

Niveau prix, je suis d'accord avec sevyc64 : entre 50 et 60.




> Il existe des boitiers pour 15-20 euros ou tu peux mettre ton disque dur pour l'utiliser en disque dur externe sur un portable par exemple


Etant donn qu'il s'agit d'un 3.5", c'est beaucoup moins pratique d'en faire un externe. Les 2,5" sont beaucoup plus adapts et ils ne cotent pas plus cher.

----------


## rothen

Merci  tous pour vos rponses , c'est trs sympa de m'aider . ::zoubi:: ...je vais faire un mix de tout , pour l'annonce je mettrai la bonne prsentation de Sevyc64 ,et le prix 40  , comme ca ,ca fera un prix sympa :;):  

mmes questions pour l'article suivant ...





dj est-ce que ca fait partie d'un ordi ou est-ce que ca se vend  part ? ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

a va tre plus difficile  vendre a. Ce n'est compatible qu'avec les ordinateurs portables de marque VAIO (et peut-tre mme pas avec tous).
Par contre, a pourrait dpanner quelqu'un qui aurait perdu ou abim le chargeur de son portable VAIO.

Pour ce qui est du prix, aucune ide par contre. Sans doute autour de 10-15...

PS : quoique aprs recherche, a cote quand mme 50 neuf... Donc 35-40 d'occasion.

----------


## Lady

Attention ! Au vu de la photo c'est un adaptateur pour les prise US non ? En tout cas c'est pas pour nos prises en France.

----------


## Barsy

Si, en regardant mieux la photo, on peut voir qu'il y a 2 cbles dans la boite, un pour les prises US et un pour les prises franaises.

----------


## tigunn

oui, il fait sans doute les deux (US et EUR): 
comme l'adaptateur semble tre celui de Sony, il est un peu plus chre que les gnriques; je pense qu'il vaut 35-40 euros d'occasion.

----------


## rothen

merci pour vos rponses , ca c'est du rapide  ::zoubi:: 

je crois que j'ai trouv l'ordi avec lequel ca va , du coup je pense que je le vendrai en mme temps que l'ordi ...l je suis absente jusqu' demain , je vous mettrai sa photo demain , vous pourrez me dire ce que vous en pensez 

en attendant , merci  vous tous pour votre gentillesse  ::ccool::

----------


## Nirvanask1

Le PCGA-AC19V9 est Adaptateur gnrique de SONY.

Compatible avec les SONY de Srie : GRT-  ; K- ;  FR- ;

C'est vendu seul, indpendamment du PC portable.

A toi de voir, s'il y en a pas dj un avec le pc portable. (  confirmer si l'achat tait pour un remplacement d'adaptateur cass, ou pour en avoir un gnrique).

Selon le cas, tu pourras soit le vendre a l'unit, soit devoir l'inclure avec le pc portable.

----------


## Invit

> Si, en regardant mieux la photo, on peut voir qu'il y a 2 cbles dans la boite, un pour les prises US et un pour les prises franaises.


Ce n'est pas une prise US ou alors toutes les prises de mon bureau sont incorrects !!!
C'est un format de prise anglaise sur l'image en fait.

----------


## Auteur

> Si, en regardant mieux la photo, on peut voir qu'il y a 2 cbles dans la boite, un pour les prises US et un pour les prises franaises.





> Ce n'est pas une prise US ou alors toutes les prises de mon bureau sont incorrects !!!
> C'est un format de prise anglaise sur l'image en fait.


La grosse prise est effectivement une prise anglaise. La seconde n'est pas forcment franaise :  elle peut tre italienne (3 broches alignes) ou amricaine. Comme elle est cache, difficile de dire.

----------


## sevyc64

> La grosse prise est effectivement une prise anglaise. La seconde n'est pas forcment franaise :  elle peut tre italienne (3 broches alignes) ou amricaine. Comme elle est cache, difficile de dire.


Certes, l'image n'est pas claire, mais la seconde prise semble bien tre "franaise". Ca ressemble  une prise Type C (fiche plate  2 broches) que l'on retrouve en France, mais aussi dans quasiment toute l'Europe (ouest et est) ainsi qu'Affrique du Nord.
D'ailleurs le cble lui mme semble tre un cble plat  2 conducteurs

La grosse prise est bien une Type G mais visiblement sans prise de terre, utilise en Angleterre entre-autre.


EDIT : La prise Type L version 10A (que l'on trouve en Italie) est une prise Type C avec une broche centrale supplmentaire pour la terre.
La prise Type L version 16A est identique mais avec un entraxe des broches plus grand que la Type C ou Type L v10A

----------


## Lady

> Ce n'est pas une prise US ou alors toutes les prises de mon bureau sont incorrects !!!
> C'est un format de prise anglaise sur l'image en fait.



Mince a se vois que je voyage pas hein!  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

bonjour  vous tous ! 

pour la fiche, je l'ai mise dans une prise de la maison , elle va parfaitement donc c'est au moins une prise franaise ...
a voir maintenant si ca peut se vendre sans l'ordi .

Je vous mets une photo de l'ordi avec lequel je pense elle va , mais je comprends pas trop 


 je l'ai trouv comme  ... quoi sert l'espce de socle qu'il y a  l'arrire , et aussi le carr avec un  rond dessus au bout du fil ? Je n'ai pas non plus os le brancher , la prise que j'ai trouve rentre dans l'adaptateur , mais ne va pas au fond , est-ce que c'est normal ou pas la bonne ? il n'y a pas , je suis encore loin de tout rsoudre  ::roll:: bon , c'est pas la peine que je vous le dise , je suis nulle en informatique  ::oops::  je compte sur vous bien sr  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

"L'espce de socle" comme tu dis est une station d'accueil.
C'est un accessoire qui s'achete en gnral en supplment de l'ordinateur. La plupart du temps chaque modle de "socle" est adapt  un seul modle de portable ou un nombre restreint de modle.
Il n'est pas indispensable au fonctionnement du portable.

Le principe est simple, lorsque tu utilise ton portable avec divers accessoires sur un bureau par exemple clavier, souris et cran externe, ceux-ci doivent tre branchs  l'arrire de l'ordinateur. Si tu veux dplacer ton ordinateur, il faut d'abord tout dbrancher. Le rle de la station d'accueil est d'viter d'avoir  brancher/dbrancher quantit de fils. Tous les accessoires sont branchs  la station. Lorsque tu arrive tu enfiche l'ordinateur sur la station sans autre manipulation, tous les accessoires se retrouvent connects  l'ordinateur. Lorsque tu part, tu retire simplement l'ordinateur de la station d'accueil sans avoir besoin de dbrancher tout le reste.
Si tu enlve le portable de la station d'accueil, tu verra qu'il a derrire la plupart des connecteurs que tu retrouve sur la station.

Pour le petit boitier gris, je ne vois pas ce que a peut-tre. a semble tre branch sur la prise RS232. Peut-tre un quipement spcifique.

Pour l'adaptateur, il se branche sur la station daccueil, probablement, mais tu dois aussi retrouver une prise ronde semblable sur le portable lui-mme ou tu peut le brancher (il faut peut-tre retirer le portable de la station d'accueil pour y acceder)

----------


## rothen

merci Sevyc ,  ::ccool:: 
donc si j'ai compris , pour voir si l'ordi marche je peux enlever le socle et brancher directement l'adaptateur ...est-ce que le fait que la fiche ne rentre pas  fond dedans n'est pas un problme ?

----------


## sevyc64

> est-ce que le fait que la fiche ne rentre pas  fond dedans n'est pas un problme ?


Dans le socle, je n'en sais rien. Dans l'ordinateur, normalement elle devrait rentrer entirement, tout au moins sur un bon centimtre.

Vrifie que c'est la bonne fiche. Normalement, c'est un trou de mme diamtre avec un point mtallique central qui, lui, va rentrer dans le trou central du connecteur de l'adaptateur

----------


## rothen

la fiche qui va sur le socle rentre , c'est celle qu'on voit  gauche , qui va dans le gros rectangle de l'adaptateur , on le voit sur la photo , elle ne rentre pas  fond ...comme je l'ai trouve ailleurs , c'est celle-l dont je ne suis pas sre  ::roll::  ca risque quelque chose si c'est pas  ? l'adaptateur lui tait sur l'ordi ...mais sans le fil pour aller  la prise de courant ..

----------


## Bousk

A priori la prise dans l'adaptateur est correct, il est rare qu'elle y rentre totalement. ::):

----------


## sevyc64

Ok, j'avais pas compris.

C'est quoi ce cble ? Celui qui relie l'adaptateur au secteur ?
Peut-tre y-a-t-il un sens pour le brancher. Ce genre de prise  souvent une sorte de rigole sur les cots plats. Sur certaines elle n'est que d'un cot.

Il faut qu'il rentre suffisamment, pour tenir, ne pas bouger dans le logement, ne pas s'arracher tout seul au moindre mouvement et faire contact. J'en ai pas sous la main, mais il faut compter, je pense au moins 1cm, parfois il faut un peu plus forcer sur les derniers mm.

----------


## rothen

merci Bousk , merci Sevyc  ::zoubi:: 

j'ai enlev le socle et branch l'ordi en direct , super , ca marche !  ::ccool:: 

au cas o , est-ce que cet ordi peut encore se vendre et si oui  combien ? 

quelqu'un sait-il  quoi sert le carr avec le rond branch au socle ( sur la photo ? )

----------


## Auteur

> quelqu'un sait-il  quoi sert le carr avec le rond branch au socle ( sur la photo ? )


il n'y a rien d'crit sur ce boitier gris ? Une rfrence ou un numro ?

----------


## sevyc64

A la vue de la prise, on dirait quelque chose de fabriqu artisanalement.

Est-ce que ce boitier gris pourrait-il avoir un lien avec l'activit professionnelle de l'utilisateur, ou d'une passion quelconque, ou peut-tre un rapport avec un ventuel handicap, peut-tre ?

----------


## minnesota

> Pour le petit boitier gris, je ne vois pas ce que a peut-tre. a semble tre branch sur la prise RS232. Peut-tre un quipement spcifique.


Un port infrarouge fait maison ???

----------


## Nirvanask1

Premire fois, que je vois ce petit boitier gris, effectivement il part de la RS232 de la station d'accueil, je penche pour le mme avis que minnesota, un Infrarouge maison, ou un RFID maison.

Je pense que ton dfunt mari,  construit cela lui mme.

----------


## rothen

pour " auteur" mme avec mes lunettes  ::mrgreen:: je ne vois rien ni sur le boitier , ni sur la fiche , juste sur le fil il y a SAB bruckses D-viersen LIYY, je sais pas si on met les caractristiques sur un fil , mais bon , pourquoi pas  ::roll:: 

pour Sevic: si c'est par rapport  une passion , l ca va tre beaucoup plus dur , il en avait plein  ::lol:: mais c'est vrai c'est peut-tre par rapport  son boulot , pour enlever les mauvaises ondes  :;): 

pour minnesota et nirvanask , c'est possible qu'il l'ai fait , et si c'est comme vous pensez un infrarouge ou un RFID , ca sert  quoi  ::koi::

----------


## Auteur

> pour " auteur" mme avec mes lunettes je ne vois rien ni sur le boitier , ni sur la fiche , juste sur le fil il y a SAB bruckses D-viersen LIYY,


c'est la rfrence du cble utilis  ::mrgreen:: . Cette petite boite est du fait maison. J'ai pens  un dtecteur d'empreinte digitale  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

merci Auteur ...pour le cable je m'en doutais un peu , mais je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait mettre autant de baratin dessus   ::?: 

si c'est un detecteur d'empreintes digitales ca peut ne bloquer que certaines donnes  :8O: ? car l j'ai reussi  aller sur l'ordi

----------


## rothen

j'ai aussi trouv cet objet super design ,je le trouve trs chouette et j'aime beaucoup  ::):  





mais  part en dco , il a une autre utilit ? ::roll:: 

peut-tre quelqu'un parmi vous le sait  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> merci Auteur ...pour le cable je m'en doutais un peu , mais je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait mettre autant de baratin dessus  
> 
> si c'est un detecteur d'empreintes digitales ca peut ne bloquer que certaines donnes ? car l j'ai reussi  aller sur l'ordi


Si c'est un detecteur d'empreintes digitales, ce n'est pas oblig de bloquer quoi que ce soit....il faudrait pour cela que les programmes soient prevus pour refuser l'accs  celui qui ne s'est pas identifi  ::): 

Personellement, comme d'autres j'ai pens  un dispositif infrarouge en voyant a.

Pour ton dernier appareil, je vois des prises d'antennes TV/Radio, des connecteurs S-Video (signal vido analogique) entre/sortie, des connecteurs entre/sortie pour le relier  l'ordinateur, une prise de courant et des puces de traitement vido....c'est peut-tre un convertisseur pour signal vido analogique/numrique.

P.S. sait-tu quel transformateur utiliser pour l'alimenter? Sinon, a sera dur de le vendre sans alimentation. Peut-tre peut-tu aussi nous donner la rfrence de la puce vido (de marque Divio), ce pourrait nous aider  retrouver son usage.

----------


## sevyc64

Entres et sorties S-VIdeo
Entres et sorties Firewire
Une prise Antenne
Des entres et/ou sorties son sur le cot

a a un rapport avec la vido, c'est sur, avec l'informatique, c'est moins vident.

Sur la face avant (l ou il y a 2 boutons et 3 loupiotes) ou dessous sur une tiquette, il n'y a pas une rfrence, une marque, ou un n de modle ?

----------


## rothen

merci Miaow et Sevyc pour vos rponses  ::zoubi:: 

en ce qui concerne le petit boitier , si c'est un dispositif infrarouge est-ce que ca peut tre pour cet appareil qui tait  ct de l'ordi 



comme ca ressemble  un scanner , mais qu'on peut pas mettre de feuilles ::mrgreen::  je suppose que ca doit scanner sur un ordi , c'est a ? ::roll:: 
est-ce que le petit boitier pourrait servir pour faire le lien entre le scanner et l'ordi ? 

en ce qui concerne " ma dco design "  ::lol:: je vais vous crire tout ce que j'arrive  lire ( dingue , les lunettes suffisent plus , faut prendre une loupe...et on se moque pas si c'est le nom du composant  ::mouarf:: )

Philips 3139 147 13571B
FL1216MFMK2/PH HM
SV23 0022
FORMAC
formac electronikgmbh
sn 200103268
sur divio il y a :
NW701LQ
116 CD TAA
V105320-1
en ce qui concerne le transformateur , j'ai vu crit :
power in 16 v/1,8 A
camera power out :5v : 100mA
ca veut dire qu'il faut que je trouve 2 transformateurs diffrents ? 
en tous cas , merci de votre patience pour m'aider  trier ce matriel , c'est trs sympa  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

C'est donc bien un convertisseur vido incluant un tuner TV. La doc ici
a permet donc de convertir des vido analogiques en numrique et inversement. a peut servir par exemple pour transfrer un film d'une camra (voire magntoscope) vers un ordinateur.


Ton petit boitier gris pourrait bien tre un capteur infrarouge finalement. Coupl  une tlcommande, il pourrait permettre de piloter l'ordinateur  distance durant, par exemple, le visionnage d'une vido.

Ta dernire photo, c'est un scanner  plat. Il y a un couvercle qui se soulve pour poser la feuille, comme sur une photocopieuse. Il n'y a pas de papier dedans parce que le document scann est transfr sur l'ordinateur.

EDIT : Le scanner c'est un CANON modle CANOSCAN N670U.
Il se connecte par USB, donc il y a peut-tre un cable usb le reliant au PC mais c'est pas sur. Par contre tu devrait avoir un transformateur avec pour l'alimenter. Il doit aussi y avoir quelque part un CD avec les logiciels qui vont avec.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> sur divio il y a :
> NW701LQ
> 116 CD TAA
> V105320-1


Cela semble confirmer que c'est un dispositif qui convertit les signaux vido numriques en analogique ou vice-versa (voir la plaquette du NW701). Mais ce n'est peut-tre pas son utilit finale.




> power in 16 v/1,8 A
> camera power out :5v : 100mA
> ca veut dire qu'il faut que je trouve 2 transformateurs diffrents ?


Non, le premier (16V/1.8A) c'est le courant  dlivrer pour alimenter le botier, le deuxime ce sont les charactristiques du signal qu'il dlivre en sortie (vers une camra?).




> Philips 3139 147 13571B


Aprs recherche sur DuckDuckGo, on peut confirmer que c'est un tuner TV, un dispositif qui transforme un signal radio en signaux audiovisuels (en mme temps, on s'en doutait un peu, vu que c'est  ce composant que se rattache la prise pour antenne TV). Comme j'ai retrouv pas mal de rsultats en Franais, j'en dduis que ce modle est sans doute adapt aux standards en France. Il semblerait qu'il soit utilis dans des cartes PCTV Pinnacle, donc c'est peut-tre un tuner numrique-- moins qu'il n'ait justement besoin du dispositif Divio pour sortir un signal numrique?

C'est possible que cela permette de regarder la tl sur un PC equipp FireWire, mais une alimentation externe ne devrait pas tre ncessaire pour une simple carte PCTV. Est-ce-que ton mari faisait de l'dition de vido?
Bien jou Sevyc64, salet de matos Apple  ::P:  

Seule petite question, le PC present est un Sony Vaio, ton mari avait-t-il aussi un Mac? 

Pour le port infrarouge, je souscrit  la thorie de Sevy: c'est parfait pour permettre de controler l'ordinateur par tlcommande depuis le canap  ::):

----------


## rothen

ah c'est quand mme bien de s'adresser  des experts , merci vous 2  ::ccool:: 
je suis alle voir la doc , c'est bien  , et j'ai vu que c'est du matriel de 2003 , est-ce qu'il a encore une utilit aujourd'hui ? si oui , je peux le mettre en vente  combien , enfin si je trouve l'adaptateur , c'est bien 16V/1,8A que je dois chercher ? de toutes faons c'est pas la peine que je le garde , je saurais jamais m'en servir  ::mouarf:: 
pour Miaow , je ne sais pas si mon mari faisait de l'dition de vido , il faisait tellement de choses que c'est fort probable , par contre , ce qui est sr c'est que tous ses ordi sont des PC , il tait allergique au Mac ,pas assez modulables  son gout , juste en dernier il trouvait qu'ils avaient fait des progrs , en prenant le bon des PC  ::mouarf::   ce sujet moi je suis sans opinion ...enfin , normal , j'y connais rien  ::?: 
pour le scanner  plat , je vais essayer de trouver le cable et l'adaptateur ...pour le CD , vu le nombre qu'il a , ca c'est pas gagn  ::roll:: 
derriere il y a crit 5v/500mA , c'est ca que je dois trouver comme adaptateur ?

----------


## minnesota

> Aprs recherche sur DuckDuckGo, on peut confirmer que c'est un tuner TV, un dispositif qui transforme un signal radio en signaux audiovisuels (en mme temps, on s'en doutait un peu, vu que c'est  ce composant que se rattache la prise pour antenne TV). Comme j'ai retrouv pas mal de rsultats en Franais, j'en dduis que ce modle est sans doute adapt aux standards en France. Il semblerait qu'il soit utilis dans des cartes PCTV Pinnacle, donc c'est peut-tre un tuner numrique-- moins qu'il n'ait justement besoin du dispositif Divio pour sortir un signal numrique?


Juste  la vue du tuner tv, je pense qu'il est analogique,  confirmer... Si c'est le cas, comme on est pass  la tnt, j'ai peur que l'appareil soit plus ou moins obselte...

----------


## sevyc64

> Juste  la vue du tuner tv, je pense qu'il est analogique,  confirmer... Si c'est le cas, comme on est pass  la tnt, j'ai peur que l'appareil soit plus ou moins obselte...


LE tuner est analogique, effectivement.

En France, on est pass au full numrique, donc le tuner en lui-mme ne sert plus  rien. 
Cependant lappareil ne se limite pas  ce tuner. Il peut peut-tre donc tre encore utile

----------


## rothen

Ah ca Minnesota , c'est trs possible ...comment je peux vrifier a ? 

si ca n'est pas  vendre , c'est pas un problme , c'est que comme j'y connais rien , de jeter des articles qui peuvent servir  d'autres , qui me gene...car ca c'est sr , c'est pas moi qui m'en servirais ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

ah , je viens de voir ta rponse Sevyc , si je peux le vendre , sous quoi et  quel prix ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> ah , je viens de voir ta rponse Sevyc , si je peux le vendre , sous quoi et  quel prix ?


Je ne pense pas qu'il soit vendable, ou alors pas cher. Mais effectivement il peut encore servir de convertisseur, pour des gens qui ont encore un magnetoscope par exemple....

----------


## rothen

dans ce cas , pas de souci , je le mettrai sur le site que vous m'avez aussi conseill " donnons .org " ou quelque chose comme ca , vous pouvez confirmer ? comme ca il pourra profiter a quelqu'un ...enfin peut-tre  ::roll:: 

le prochain dfi  trouver : demain ...c'est suffisant pour aujourd'hui ,enfin surtout pour moi qui ai du mal  tout suivre ,faut dire que j'essaye de comprendre comment les appareils  marchent et ca , c'est pas gagn ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

::salut:: les tous !
en ce qui concerne le scanner  plat , j'ai essay de trouver les cables de raccord dans le bureau ...mais j'ai abandonn , beaucoup trop de fils ,de choses branches partout et j'ai peur de dbrancher un truc utile et me retrouver sans tel ou internet , l'horreur  ::cry::  

dans la srie je ne sais pas  quoi ca sert et si c'est encore d'actualit :





 quelqu'un a une ide ?

----------


## Auteur

Un dictaphone visiblement. Et d'aprs ce que je vois on peut le brancher sur un PC pour rcuprer l'enregistrement.
Et le micro possde une protection pour diminuer le souffle (j'ai oubli le terme exact  ::aie:: ).

*[edit]*
j'ai trouv : une bonnette !!  ::mrgreen:: 
*[/edit]*

----------


## sevyc64

Ceci : http://www.zoom.co.jp/english/products/h1/

Apparemment l'quivalent de nos ancien magntophones enregistreurs mais version numrique.

Dans les 100 sur Ebay

----------


## rothen

merci Sevyc et Auteur  ::ccool:: ( super mimi la 1e bonnette :mouarf)

super , pour une fois j'ai compris de suite  quoi ca sert  ::lol::  et contente qu'il soit toujours d'actualit .. :;): 
j'ai trouv a qui a l'air d'aller avec 



c'est le cas ou c'est autre chose ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Donc rectification.

Cette dernire photo, c'est l'appareil lui-mme. 
Et la premire photo, contrairement  ce que l'on a dit, n'tait pas l'appareil mais un kit d'accessoire qui va avec,  savoir la bonnette, le pied, la housse, divers cbles, etc.
_(on avait juste involontairement un peu anticiper  )_


a va ensemble, car, mme si l'appareil n'a pas forcment besoin des accessoires pour fonctionner, tu ne fera rien des accessoires sans l'appareil.

----------


## rothen

ah ben c'est super  ::ccool:: 

j'ai un appareil complet que je vais pouvoir mettre en vente ...et en plus je sais  quoi il sert  :;): 

 ::merci::   vous ....

la suite demain , avec ce problme rsolu , vous avez bien mrit un peu de repos :;):

----------


## rothen

en esprant que vous aurez encore la patience  d'aider une "nulle de chez nulle" en nouvelle technologie  ::oops:: , voici un nouvel objet pour commencer la semaine :




 ca a aussi l'air d'un truc audio , mais quoi  ::roll:: 

a l'arrire , c'est crit  :motorola dc800 SYN 1001A 
ca vous aide ?

----------


## sevyc64

Adaptateur Audio Bluetooth --> http://www.amazon.fr/MOTOROLA-Adapta.../dp/B000CDFOLA

Permet de transmettre de la musique du pc vers la chaine HIFI par Bluetooth (sans fils). Permet aussi d'couter la musique de la chaine sur un casque sans fil (par exemple).

Tu as peut-tre donc un casque sans fil Bluetooth qui traine aussi par l.

----------


## Auteur

> Permet de transmettre de la musique du pc vers la chaine HIFI par Bluetooth (sans fils). Permet aussi d'couter la musique de la chaine sur un casque sans fil (par exemple).
> 
> Tu as peut-tre donc un casque sans fil Bluetooth qui traine aussi par l.


Autre exemple : pour les personnes qui ont des difficults d'audition, tu peux brancher cet appareil sur la tlvision.

----------


## BenoitM

C'est un nouveau jeux?
On poste une image et on doit dcouvrir ce que c'est?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est un nouveau jeux?
> On poste une image et on doit dcouvrir ce que c'est?


C'est pas nouveau; avant, a s'appelait le schmilblick  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

pour Benoit M et pour Bluedeep : c'est sr , dit comme ca ,et comparer ce post au "schmilblick"    , ca peut paraitre trs futile et inutile et mme si ca me peine  ::cry::  vous avez tout a fait le droit de le juger comme a ...

par contre je suis trs contente que plusieurs d'entre vous ont bien compris mon problme et ont dcid de m'aider  :;):  en ce qui me concerne ,   c'est trs important , peut-tre une faon pour moi de faire mon deuil  ::roll::  et si j'ai une possibilit de donner une seconde vie au matriel de mon mari plutt que de le jeter ...moi , ca me rconforte , chacun son truc   ::zen:: 

 ::merci:: Sevyc et Auteur : j'ai effectivement trouv ca  ::lol:: 


vous aviez raison ...par contre 2 questions , c'est de 2007 , encore d'actualit 
et aussi , il y a 2 trous 


 faut que je trouve le cable qui va avec ? et vous avez une ide de ce  quoi ca ressemble ? 
merci  vous et  tous ceux qui pourront m'aider , c'est sympa  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

Bien, a va avec l'appareil prcdent. C'est un kit. Il y avait aussi 3, plus un petit transfo qui se branche dans la prise que tu montre, probablement pour recharger le casque, et alimenter le boitier.

Regarde cette vido qui te prsente lappareil --> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VRYl3-1Qz8"]Motorola HT820 headphones DC800 transceiver unboxing HD      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Auteur

> pour Benoit M et pour Bluedeep : c'est sr , dit comme ca ,et comparer ce post au "schmilblick"    , ca peut paraitre trs futile et inutile et mme si ca me peine  vous avez tout a fait le droit de le juger comme a ...


 ::calin::   ::calin:: 

Le connecteur rectangulaire est un mini port USB. Tu pourras remarquer qu'il y a le mme sur l'adaptateur.
Le connecteur circulaire sur le ct est sans doute pour une alimentation ou plutt un chargeur car ce casque  (s'il est bluetooth) doit fonctionner sur des batteries rechargeables.

On peut voir que le casque et l'adaptateur sont de la mme marque, ils vont sans doute ensemble.




> par contre 2 questions , c'est de 2007 , encore d'actualit


oui, c'est encore d'actualit.


*[edit]*
sevyc64: nos messages se sont croiss  :;): 
*[/edit]*

----------


## rothen

::merci:: Sevyc et Auteur , l j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour trouver ce qu'il me manque , vraiment trs sympa  vous  ::zoubi:: 

si jamais j'arrive  tout retrouver  ,  combien je peux le mettre ? en prix sympa  bien sr  :;): 

et  demain , pour un autre "schmilblick" ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Bonne question.

Je n'en ai trouv qu'un seul sur le bon coin pour 50, je crois.
Sur Ebay, il y en a en Australie et aux US, pour 130, prtendus neuf, en Chine pour 45, mais l, on peut pas tre sur que ce ne soit pas des copies.

Si tu retrouve tout en bon tat, tu peux peut-tre essayer vers 70-80 quitte  baisser ensuite.
Peut-tre essayer aussi des sites plus spcialiss Audio, je sais pas. 
J'avoue que je sche un peu l.

----------


## rothen

merci Sevyc ::zoubi:: 

je vais essayer de tout trouver , a , ca va bien m'occuper demain  ::lol:: ...et si j'arrive  tout trouver je le mettrai  50 , ca me va bien  :;): 

et  demain pour le prochain "schmilblick" ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

> pour Benoit M et pour Bluedeep : c'est sr , dit comme ca ,et comparer ce post au "schmilblick"    , ca peut paraitre trs futile et inutile et mme si ca me peine  vous avez tout a fait le droit de le juger comme a ...


C'est de l'humour, le sujet tant lui-mme situ dans la taverne...  mais ils n'ont peut-tre pas pris le temps d'en lire suffisamment... 

Tu peux les flageller si tu veux  ::aie::   ->   ::sm::

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est de l'humour, le sujet tant lui-mme situ dans la taverne...  mais ils n'ont peut-tre pas pris le temps d'en lire suffisamment... 
> 
> Tu peux les flageller si tu veux   ->


Euh oui oui c'tait de l'humour  ::cry:: 

Puis c'est surtout de la jalousie parce je peux pas y jouer j'ai pas access aux images au boulot quasi tout est  bloqu  ::cry:: 

Flageller d'accord mais pas trop fort quand meme  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

::mouarf:: 


> Tu peux les flageller si tu veux   ->


ah ouais je peux ? c'est chouette a  ::bravo:: 




> Flageller d'accord mais pas trop fort quand meme


mais non , pas de souci , je suis une trs gentille fille...enfin souvent  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , je peux trs bien comprendre que certains soient tonns que je sois aussi nulle en informatique , et croire que je le fais exprs , mais pas du tout , c'est naturel  ::mouarf3::  il faut m'expliquer longtemps et avec des mots simples pour que ca rentre  ::arf:: mon mari a trs vite abandonn  ::?:  

donc c'est forcemment les plus patients qui peuvent le faire ...et heureusement il y en a aussi sur ce forum et je les en remercie ... ::zoubi:: 

bientt le prochain "schmilblick"...c'est vrai que pour moi c'est tout  fait a  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

::salut::  me re-voil !

j'ai  pas  trouv la boite du motorola , qu'il n'ai pas gard une si belle boite  ::mouarf::  , ca m'tonne...j'ai plus qu'a chercher dans l'amas de cables et l , ca va tre beaucoup plus dur  ::?: 

le premier objet , mme si je ne sais pas  quoi ca sert  ::oops:: , le nom est crit dessus 





en fait , je voudrais savoir si ca existe encore , se vend  part , ou si a fait parti d'un appareil ? si oui , ca peut tre quoi ? il n'y a pas de marque dessus 

le 2me ...ca a l'air d'tre un truc qui sert de relais 





est-ce que ca peut tre pour des appareils tlphoniques ::roll::  car a , il y en a beaucoup

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,

Pour le 1er objet : c'est un cble USB / parallle. Sur les machines rcentes il n'y a plus de ports parallles (connecteur rectangulaire avec 25 broches qui a gnralement une couleur violette et qui se trouve  l'arrire de l'ordinateur). Du coup les constructeurs ont imagin ce genre de cble.

La norme actuelle veut que tous les priphriques (scanner, imprimante) possde un port USB pour transmettre les donnes. Mais il y a quelques annes (lorsque le port USB n'existaient pas) tous ces appareils utilisaient le port parallle  25 broches.

Il sert donc  connecter un ordinateur rcent (donc sans port parallle)  une imprimante ou un scanner ayant un port parallle (donc pas tout jeune).

Par contre, j'ai ou dire que ce genre de convertisseur n'tait pas trs fiable.  ::?: 


Pour le deuxime objet. Avec sa fente et sa forme  j'avais cru  un grille-pains  ::aie:: 
Il s'agit visiblement d'un switch. Son rle est de partager la connexion internet entre plusieurs ordinateurs. Tu branches ton modem (ou la box) sur la prise jaune (nomme modem), puis les ordinateurs que tu veux brancher sur internet sur les autres prises. Ce genre de produit est rcent et est encore utilis.

----------


## Auteur

Petit ajout :
sur la station d'accueil que tu as photographi : 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...i/#post6510789
il y a un port parallle  :;):  Il  a 25 broches rparties sur 2 lignes, c'est le plus grand.


[Petit commentaire : le connecteur rectangulaire qui a 25 broches rparties sur 3 lignes cette fois-ci, celui qui est tout petit  droite sur la photo, est une sortie vido.  :;): ]

----------


## sevyc64

Les 2 produits ne sont pas lis.

Le premier est un convertisseur USB/parallle. Il sert  connecter une (ancienne) imprimante qui n'a qu'un port parallle sur un ordinateur qui n'a plus de port parallle en passant donc par un port usb de l'ordinateur.

Ca peut tre utile, de nombreux modles sont encore en vente neuf. Cependant, les imprimantes n'ayant qu'un port parallles deviennent de plus en plus rare, ce sont des modles d'anciennes gnrations. _J'aurais mme presque envie de dire que les imprimantes ayant un port parallle deviennent rare dans les modles actuels_
10, pas plus.

Le second est un modem-routeur wifi. Il permet de partager une connexion internet entre plusieurs ordinateurs avec pour certains une liaison sans fils.
Toujours d'actualit, je dirais 30-35 
http://www.belkin.com/fr/support/pro...302ed&scid=579

----------


## sevyc64

> Petit ajout :
> sur la station d'accueil que tu as photographi : 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...i/#post6510789
> il y a un port parallle  Il  a 25 broches rparties sur 2 lignes, c'est le plus grand.
> 
> 
> [Petit commentaire : le connecteur rectangulaire qui a 25 broches rparties sur 3 lignes cette fois-ci, celui qui est tout petit  droite sur la photo, est une sortie vido. ]


A savoir que le connecteur 25br indiqu cot ordinateur se transforme en connecteur 34br cot imprimante avec une forme lgrement diffrente. Le convertisseur se branche ici cot imprimante.

A savoir que le connecteur vido  3 ranges de broches n'a pas 25, mais 15br  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> A savoir que le connecteur 25br indiqu cot ordinateur se transforme en connecteur 34br cot imprimante avec une forme lgrement diffrente.


Connecteur Centronic ?  ::ccool:: 




> A savoir que le connecteur vido  3 ranges de broches n'a pas 25, mais 15br


ah oui c'est vrai  ::aie:: 

 pas su compter  ::pastaper::

----------


## sevyc64

> Connecteur Centronic ?


Oui.
SubD25 cot PC, Centronic cot Imprimante conformment  la norme IEEE1234

----------


## rothen

::merci:: Auteur et Sevyc pour tous vos renseignements ...comme l je dois sortir , j'tudierai tout a en dtails demain ..l en premire lecture , j'ai pas tout compris , eh oui , mme si tout est bien expliqu , je suis toujours aussi lente  ::oops:: mais grce  vous , je fais des progrs  :;): 

[QUOTE=Auteur;6521015] 
Pour le deuxime objet. Avec sa fente et sa forme  j'avais cru  un grille-pains  ::aie::  QUOTE]

 ::mouarf2::  oh quand mme , ca c'est plus mon domaine , j'aurai reconnu  ::mrgreen:: quoique c'est vrai , comme je suis blonde , on sait jamais ::mouarf3:: 
en tous cas , ca m'a bien fait rire 

 ::salut::   tous et  demain ...

----------


## minnesota

> oh quand mme , ca c'est plus mon domaine , j'aurai reconnu quoique c'est vrai , comme 
> *je suis blonde* , on sait jamais


Ah toi aussi ???  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> A savoir que le connecteur 25br indiqu cot ordinateur se transforme en connecteur 34br cot imprimante avec une forme lgrement diffrente.


Le Centronics, c'est 36 broches si ma mmoire est bonne.

----------


## sevyc64

> Le Centronics, c'est 36 broches si ma mmoire est bonne.


1 partout, balle au centre  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

> Le Centronics, c'est 36 broches si ma mmoire est bonne.


Ralala mais arrter donc vos digression sur le nombre de broches. Vous aller compltement embrouiller cette pauvre rothen!!

tsss ces geeks j'vous jure !   ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Ralala mais arrter donc vos digression sur le nombre de broches. Vous aller compltement embrouiller cette pauvre rothen!!
> 
> tsss ces geeks j'vous jure !


on n'y peut rien si certains fabricants aiment nous compliquer la vie  ::calim2::   ::cry::

----------


## rothen

> Ah toi aussi ???


 toi aussi ? :;): 

moi , faut dire que ca m'aide bien , ds qu'on me fait une remarque sur mon ignorance ou ma navet , je dis " normal je suis une *vraie blonde*  qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'ils rpondent   a   ::mouarf3:: 




> Ralala mais arrter donc vos digression sur le nombre de broches. Vous aller compltement embrouiller cette pauvre rothen!!
> 
> tsss ces geeks j'vous jure !


non , non , Lady , c'est bien , du coup je vais pouvoir classer ce genre de cables par le nombre de broches , c'est un indice supplmentaire  ::ccool::  ca va m'aider  trouver ceux qui vont sur les appareils ...en plus , ca va me faire calculer , trs bon pour ma mmoire dfaillante  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Un petit indice rithen... dans l'informatrique, depuis 10-12 ans, il y a des formes de prises diffrentes.
Donc, tu peux tout bonnement essayer de connecter les cables sur les objets pour les apparenter. Si ca rentre, c'est bon.

la seule exception est pour les chargeurs / adaptateurs electriques qui ont parfois, mais rarement, des prises identiques pour des voltages diffrents.

En fonction de la ou tu habites, il existe peut etre des centre sociaux, maison des jeunes, associations d'aide a l'informatique qui serait heureux de rcuprer tout cela.

Le routeur belkin par exemple, ca peut toujours servir (peu a la maison avec les box) pour une association qui voudrait faire un hotspot wifi  moindre frais.

----------


## rothen

> En fonction de la ou tu habites, il existe peut etre des centre sociaux, maison des jeunes, associations d'aide a l'informatique qui serait heureux de rcuprer tout cela.


bonjour Pmithrandir ! c'est vrai que je pourrais tout regrouper et l'emmener  une association , et que ca lui ferait srement plaisir , mais si j'essaye de voir ce qui peut encore se vendre , c'est d'abord parce que ca me fait du bien au moral de redonner une vie aux objets de mon mari et faut pas le cacher , au porte-monnaie , plus je vends , plus longtemps je pourrai rester dans la maison .. :;): 

en plus , avec vous j'apprends plein de choses ...et faire des recherches ca me plait et me distrait , que du benef pour moi ...un grand *merci* vous  ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

en essayant de regrouper toutes les disquettes de mon mari , je suis tombe sur  



 ::merci::  Sevyc , c'est grce  ta vido , a c'est sr  :;):  ca m'tonnait aussi que mon mari ait jet une si belle ..boite  ::mrgreen:: 

j'ai aussi touv a  ::calim2:: 



je vois bien que c'est une lampe , mais ca va sur quoi  ::roll:: 
si ca peut vous aider , il y a crit : RHINO HR 200 IP 44 

c ne doit pas tre de l'lectronique , mais peut-tre quelqu'un saura ce que c'est  :;):

----------


## Barsy

Pour la lampe, j'ai l'impression que c'est un spot avec un dtecteur de mouvement qui permet d'clairer l'extrieur des maisons la nuit. a doit normalement se fixer au mur.

----------


## rothen

merci Barsy  ::zoubi::  

ah , ca , ca me serait utile ...par contre ,je vois pas comment ca se branche , il y a bien un gros trou , mais je vois pas ce qu'on peut y mettre  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Ca se "branche" pas sur une prise. 

C'est pour une installation fixe, au dessus de la porte du garage, par exemple. Il faut donc tirer un cble lectrique qui passera dans le gros trou en haut  droite de la photo, qui s'appelle un passe cble tanche (ou presse-toupe aussi) et raccorder le cble directement sur un bornier  l'intrieur.

De l'autre cot, tu peut toujours mettre une fiche lectrique standard, mais normalement a doit relier  une ligne lectrique tire depuis le tableau lectrique.

_PS : Pour le coup, a n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique_

----------


## Nirvanask1

Utilisable aussi en tant que lampe frontale pour le geek travaillant la nuit .  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Utilisable aussi en tant que lampe frontale pour le geek travaillant la nuit .


Pas vraiment, sauf  se trainer une rallonge lectrique coince au dessus de l'oreille. Je vois bien la scne  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Et puis il ne faut pas oublier d'agiter sa main devant le capteur pour laisser la lampe allume...

----------


## rothen

::merci:: pour vos rponses , j'ai bien ri  :;): 

bon , cot lectricit ,ca va ,  j'ai assez de copains pour m'aider , et pour pas faire de jaloux ,je vais tirer au sort celui qui aura le droit de me brancher   ::mouarf3:: 

aujourd'hui , j'ai eu beaucoup de chance , Claude , qui tait venu m'acheter un lot de livres informatique, est venu aujourd'hui m'aider  trier les vieilleries de mon mari , style Apple 2 ou Atari ..si , si , a existait  ::mouarf::  et comme vous avez t super gentil avec moi , je vais vous faire connaitre un objet que vous n'avez srement jamais vu ...et pour ceux qui s'interrogeaient sur mon age , moi , je les ai connus  ::whistle:: 



donc , pour vous donner une ide de la dimension , j'ai mis des disquettes dessus 
la 1ere 8 pouces>annes 80 
la 2eme 5 pouce 1/4 >annes 90 
la 3eme 3 pouce 1/2> annes 2000

et maintenant ...c'est une cl USB , dingue non  ::mouarf3:: 

a vous pates non ? et est-ce que parmi vous quelqu'un avait connu  ??

----------


## sevyc64

AH oui, connu.

J'ai perdu la photo c'est dommage, autrement j'aurais pu te montrer un disque dur de 20ko si ma mmoire ne fait pas dfaut. On avait un exemplaire au lyce, en gros 2 plateaux mtalliques superpos d'une 50ne de cm, mont sur un moyeu en acier, le tout faisant une bonne 30ne de kilo.

La machine tait ouverte, ne fonctionnait plus. Le disque tait encore sur l'axe, mais il n'y avait plus les ttes de lectures. Notre jeu c'tait de le lancer le plus vite possible  la main et de chronomtr le temps qu'il mettais pour sarrter. Mon record : j'avais dpass une fois les 10min, mais pas 2

----------


## Auteur

J'ai connu les disquettes 5 pouces 1/4 ..... au collge c'tait en 1986  ::aie::  avec les MO5 et MO6, et le fameux TO7

J'ai mme connu le stylo optique  l'cole primaire...

----------


## sevyc64

heuuuu  ::koi::  je me souvient pas que les MO5 et TO7 aient des disquettes, c'tait des cartouches qu'ils avaient. Surtout le MO5, avec le petit bouton gris juste  cot de l'emplacement  cartouche, trs pratique.
"- Il sert  quoi, ce bouton ? C'est pour jecter la cartouche ? 
- Touche pas Malheureux, c'est le bouton Reset"

Et le crayon optique (MO5 et TO7 aussi).

----------


## rothen

mais c'est dingue  , je croyais vous surprendre , et vous avez connu   :8O: 

bon , c'est chouette , d'un ct , je me sens moins seule  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> heuuuu  je me souvient pas que les MO5 et TO7 aient des disquettes, c'tait des cartouches qu'ils avaient. Surtout le MO5, avec le petit bouton gris juste  cot de l'emplacement  cartouche, trs pratique.
> "- Il sert  quoi, ce bouton ? C'est pour jecter la cartouche ? 
> - Touche pas Malheureux, c'est le bouton Reset"
> 
> Et le crayon optique (MO5 et TO7 aussi).


oui ils avaient des cartouches. Les 5 pouces 1/4 (ou les 8 pouces, j'ai un doute maintenant  ::oops:: ) taient pour le serveur car les machines taient en rseau.

Ce qui tait marrant c'est que les profs nous demandaient d'allumer les machines les unes aprs les autres, je n'ai jamais su pourquoi.  ::koi:: 


Je me souviens aussi que lorsqu'on entrait dans la salle d'informatique on se prcipitait sur les MO6, personne ne voulait avoir un TO7  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

::mrgreen:: quelqu'un a une photo d'un crayon optique ? 

je suis sure qu'en cherchant bien je devrais trouver a aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXRjxz99QcI"]Publicit MO5      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FAv1d632Yw"]Publict Thomson TO7      - YouTube[/ame]

et a coutait un bras  :8O:

----------


## rothen

[QUOTEAuteur
et a coutait un bras  :8O: [/QUOTE]

waouh  ::calim2::  en effet , c'tait hors de prix ce truc ...

j'avais srement pas a  ::?:  en tous cas , ca ne me dit rien

----------


## minnesota

waww, sur la vido prcdente on voit que le TO7 avait le *VIFI*  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ce qui tait marrant c'est que les profs nous demandaient d'allumer les machines les unes aprs les autres, je n'ai jamais su pourquoi.


Alors de mmoire (mais comme a remonte  un bail, 1984, c'est peut-tre pas trs fiable), les units n'taient pas du tout prvues pour fonctionner en rseau, mais une faille dans leur conception permettait avec une petite astuce, fournie directement par Thomson d'ailleurs, me semble-t-il, de les brancher en rseau. 
Mais il ne s'agit pas de rseau comme actuellement Ethernet, c'tait plus proche du RS232. Durant le dmarrage la machine communiquait avec le serveur, mais il ne devait absolument y avoir qu'une seule machine  la fois qui communique, sinon a plantait tout le systme, y compris le serveur.




> Je me souviens aussi que lorsqu'on entrait dans la salle d'informatique on se prcipitait sur les MO6, personne ne voulait avoir un TO7


Ah oui, toit aussi ?
le TO7 n'tait vraiment pas apprci, jamais trop su pourquoi d'ailleurs. Nous on en avait qu'un, et il tait rserv au binme qui arrivait le dernier ou en retard  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

photo du crayon optique du mo5, avec le petit tton au bout qu'il fallait appuy sur l'cran


Et au passage, le rseau MO5/TO7 s'appelait le nanorseau Lanord

----------


## pmithrandir

hehe, moi j'avais ca quand jtais petit : (aux dernires nouvelles il fonctionne encore... avec l'extension mmoire, le disque dur de 20Mo achet une fortune, la carte EGA pour avoir... 16 couleurs...)



mais j'ai jamais connu les disquettes 8 pouces.


Par contre, j'ai comme un doute, vous n'habitez pas bellegarde ?

Cette collection ressemble trangement  celle de quelqu'un que je connais...

----------


## rothen

::mouarf1::  vraiment super vos vidos et photos , du coup je vais remonter au grenier , il me semble avoir reconnu 2 ou 3 bricoles 

je vous les montre aprs pour avoir votre avis  :;): 




> .
> Par contre, j'ai comme un doute, vous n'habitez pas bellegarde ?
> Cette collection ressemble trangement  celle de quelqu'un que je connais...


non, pmithrandir , je n'habite pas Bellegarde , et mon mari n'tait pas "un collectionneur" , enfin , au vrai sens du terme ...tout simplement , il ne jetait jamais rien ....du coup ,je commence  tre trs connue  la dchetterie de ma ville  ::mouarf2::  bon l ,  la grande joie du banquier  ::mouarf::  le plus gros est liquid ou vendu  , me reste juste tout un tas de petites choses  trier , mais c'est de loin le plus long  faire , car la plupart du temps je ne sais mme pas ce que c'est  ::roll::  j'aurai donc forcment encore besoin de vos lumires  ::zoubi::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je n'ai pas connu les MO5, T07 et autres veilleries Thomson, par contre j'ai connu a:


a date de la mme poque je crois. Pas de crayon optique que je me souvienne, mais il y avait 16 couleurs: le grand luxe  l'poque.

----------


## rothen

ah , celui-l j'ai jamais vu , mais c'est sr , aussi performant  ::mrgreen:: ca doit dater de la mme poque 

c'est dingue quand mme ce qu'il y a eu comme progrs depuis ...et encore l il tait "petit " par rapport au premier qu'avait construit mon mari ...et qui faisait encore beaucoup moins bien  ::mouarf3:: 

pour continuer dans les choses "tranges" , ca peut tre quoi ce truc  ::calim2:: 



il n'y a aucune sortie des cots mais crit quelque chose comme :
Klijser.124 , pas sre de toutes les lettres 

quelqu'un a une ide  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

Un vrin dans une boite en bois ?

Je suppose qu'en tournant une des molettes, cela doit faire monter ou descendre le gros morceau de bois.

Par contre, l'objet Philips, c'est quoi ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> ah , celui-l j'ai jamais vu , mais c'est sr , aussi performant ca doit dater de la mme poque 
> 
> c'est dingue quand mme ce qu'il y a eu comme progrs depuis ...et encore l il tait "petit " par rapport au premier qu'avait construit mon mari ...et qui faisait encore beaucoup moins bien 
> 
> pour continuer dans les choses "tranges" , ca peut tre quoi ce truc


On dirait un teau en bois fait maison. Je ne suis pas sr car je ne pense pas que le bois soit le meilleur materiel pour faire un teau, en mme temps, peut-tre que a suffisait pour ce qu'il en faisait. Sinon a semble tre ce que dit Barsy, mais si l'utilit n'est pas d'tre un teau alors je ne vois pas  quoi a sert.

----------


## sevyc64

a ne ressemble ni  un tau, ni  un vrin.

Il est probable que la planche maintenue avec les crous  oreilles ne soit l que pour maintenir l'appareil rang dans sa boite.

En dfaisant les crous, est-il possible d'enlever la planche ? Est-il possible de sortir lappareil de la boite ? Que donne-t-il dans ce cas l ?

Avec l'inscription indique, je ne trouve rien.

----------


## rothen

> En dfaisant les crous, est-il possible d'enlever la planche ? Est-il possible de sortir lappareil de la boite ? Que donne-t-il dans ce cas l ?


j'osais pas le faire car ca avait l'air d'tre d'une pice , mais effectivement , en dfaisant les crous j'ai pu sortir l'appareil , j'ai aussi sorti ce qu'il  avait dans la petite boite jaune , voil ce que ca donne 



la mollette  droite sur la photo et celle d'en dessous tourne , celle cache ne bouge pas du tout ...

ca vous dit plus comme  ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

LEs 2 molettes des cots ont l'air d'tre de simple molette sur une tige filet classique. Peut-tre fonctionnent-elles de concert pour faire plus ou moins glisser la tige filete d'un cot ou de l'autre dans l'appareil.

La molette d'en dessous est, elle, par contre une vis micromtrique donc pour un ajustement de prcision.

Par contre, je n'ai absolument aucune ide de ce que a peut tre.


Par contre, le petit transistor (vieille rfrence), il n'est pas certain qu'il aille avec le dispositif. Peut-tre se trouve-t-il l par erreur.

----------


## Auteur

On pourrait avoir des photos sous d'autres angles, pour se faire une ide globale de l'objet ?

Ce qui m'intresserait de voir c'est la base mtallique de l'objet. Dans la partie blanche ou dirait qu'il y a quelque chose.

----------


## rothen

> On pourrait avoir des photos sous d'autres angles, pour se faire une ide globale de l'objet ?


pas de souci , je vous fais a demain ...

mais c'est sr , il faudra beaucoup de chance pour trouver  quoi ca peut servir  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

Ton mari n'tait pas lectronicien par hasard ? Je me demande si cet objet n'est pas une triode (en tout cas pour la base).

----------


## rothen

> Ton mari n'tait pas lectronicien par hasard ? Je me demande si cet objet n'est pas une triode (en tout cas pour la base).


non , mon mari avait une profession librale , mais il avait tellement de passions ..

entre autre le radio -amateurisme , est-ce qu'une triode  ::calim2::  peut servir dans a  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

bonsoir Rothen,

on utilisait les triodes dans ce que l'on appelait les transistors  lampe  :;): 
Par contre je ne vois pas trop ce que viendraient faire les molettes l-dedans  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

c'est dingue , ce truc c'est vraiment le genre d'objet que j'aurai jet sans scrupule , mais l  je m'y suis attache , du coup je me dis que c'est dommage de ne pas lui donner une chance de continuer  vivre  :;):  bon , reste plus qu' trouver  quoi il pouvait bien servir  ::roll:: 

plus je le regarde , plus je me demande si c'est pas une pice d'un autre appareil 
le voici sous d'autres angles 
sur la premire , on voit que la broche a des piques pleins en haut et trous en bas , dans quoi ca pourrait bien aller  ::roll:: 



sur la seconde , il y a une inscription , j'ai rien trouv a ce sujet sur internet , bon , c'est pas une rfrence ,je ne suis pas trs doue pour a , j'arrive toujours  dvier du sujet initial  ::mouarf::  quelque chose devrait peut-tre aussi rentrer dans le trou qu'on voit au dessus ...la mollette millimtre sert  faire avancer la petite languette noire  ( l'autre qui tourne , j'ai pas russi  voir bouger quelque chose , c'est peut-tre intrieur )



 sur la 3eme , je vois une ampoule ( enfin pour moi ca ressemble   )  ::mrgreen::   l'intrieur du tube en mtal ...j'ai essay de voir ce qu'il y avait dans le tube blanc , c'est un peu comme une pile  ::roll:: mais on ne peut pas l'ouvrir 


 voil ...il n'y a plus qu' chercher , en tous cas , ca fait un grand bond en arrire , on est loin de l'lectronique d'aujourd'hui  ::mouarf3:: 

mais peut-tre que certains d'entre vous auront aussi envie de se documenter sur cette poque ...en cherchant moi j'ai dcouvert plein de choses et je trouve ca passionnant  :;): 

d'avance  ::merci::  ceux qui vont essayer de rsoudre ce mystre ...

et bon WE  tous  ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

C'est un Klystron. Je n'tais pas loin en disant que c'tait une triode.
J'ai gagn  ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse3:: 



Voir la datasheet en pice jointe. La documentation est en plusieurs langues dont le franais  :;):  Et a pse pas moins de 2kg  :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

bravo Auteur, fallait le trouver celui-l.

Probablement un rapport avec le radio-amateurisme. Peut-tre qu'un club de radio-amateurs nostalgiques seraient intresss par a?

A moins que ce soit avec la mdecine et radiologie 


> Les klystrons sont utiliss en particulier dans les radars, les acclrateurs pour radiothrapie ou strilisation, les stations d'mission tlvisuelle UHF, les stations de diffusion satellitaires, le chauffage par micro-ondes ou la physique des hautes nergies (acclrateurs de particules linaires, synchrotrons, ...).


C'est la profession librale de ton mari ?

----------


## Auteur

D'aprs mes recherches cet appareil date des annes 70.

----------


## sevyc64

la documentation que tu as mis en pice jointe date apparemment de fvrier 1960.

Il semblerait que le premier Klistron ait t utilis par l'arme amricaine durant la seconde guerre mondiale comme source mettrice dans les radars.

Ce modle, dit Reflex Klistron serait, semble-t-il, un modle "miniature", ou "portable" dirions nous aujourd'hui, du principe du klistron.
Il pourrait tre la partie mettrice d'un metteur de radio de puissance relativement honorable.

----------


## Bluedeep

> la documentation que tu as mis en pice jointe date apparemment de fvrier 1960.
> 
> Il semblerait que le premier Klistron ait t utilis par l'arme amricaine durant la seconde guerre mondiale comme source mettrice dans les radars.


Les klystrons ont t mis au point  l'aube de la 2Gm en effet; mais je ne suis pas sur du tout qu'ils aient t utiliss dans des radars oprationnels  l'poque, en tous cas pour des radars amricain (je vais vrifier).

Il semble me souvenir que, en revanche, les anglais ont test un radar ASV  Klystron mais j'ignore ses performances, et j'ignore aussi si il a atteint un statut oprationnel (au cours de la 2GM, toujours).

En effet, les premiers klystron posaient des problmes de stabilit de puissance de sortie, et, pour des radars centimtriques, le magntron lui tait en gnral prfr.




> Ce modle, dit Reflex Klistron serait, semble-t-il, un modle "miniature", ou "portable" dirions nous aujourd'hui, du principe du klistron.
> Il pourrait tre la partie mettrice d'un metteur de radio de puissance relativement honorable.


Je croyais que le reflex klystron n'tait utilis que comme rsonateur ? (pas sur du tout de mon coup la dessus).

----------


## Auteur

> la documentation que tu as mis en pice jointe date apparemment de fvrier 1960.


effectivement. J'ai confondu avec les dates de certaines publications scientifiques utilisant ce matriel qui datent des annes 70  :;):

----------


## rothen

Ah mais c'est super , vous avez bien travaill pendant mon WE , merci  vous  ::zoubi:: 

tout d'abord un grand bravo  Auteur , j'en reviens encore pas que tu aies russi  trouver , c'est gnial  ::lahola::  

bon , l je vais essayer de tout assimiler , pas facile pour moi  ::mrgreen::  mais  priori je pense que mon mari l'a utilis dans le cadre du radio- amateurisme , l j'ai des contacts avec plusieurs , je vais leur demander et je vous tiens au courant ...mais  mon avis vous avez bien cibl l'objet  ::ccool:: 

 demain pour un autre  ::lol::

----------


## rothen

::coucou:: 

aujourd'hui j'ai voulu rassembler les disquettes et les Cd utilitaires ....eh bien , j'ai pas t dcue du rsultat  ::mouarf3:: 



 je suis dsespre   ::cry:: , et je ne sais mme pas par o commencer pour faire un 1er tri  ::roll::  peut-tre par la taille ? et comment savoir lesquelles jeter pour faire de la place ? est-ce qu'il existe un site o il y a des listes de ce genre de choses ? 

pour continuer dans la srie : qu'est-ce que ca peut-tre  :8O: 



ca se prsente sous forme de boitier de 11 cm de ct et 3cms d'paiseur qui a de pouvoir se clipser sur quelque chose ...bon courage  ceux qui auront le courage de chercher  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

Comme a,  vue de nez, je dirais un coupleur TV. Les petits boitiers que l'on mettaient sur les mat des antennes pour relier 2 antennes sur un seul fils de descente.

Si c'est a, c'est plus trop utile maintenant. 


Recherche faite, c'est en ralit un commutateur, semble-t-il pour satellite, donc pour slectionner une ou l'autre des paraboles lorsqu'on en a 2.

----------


## Auteur

Une vraie caverne Ali-Baba  ::D: 

Par contre je ne vois pas trop de ce que tu pourrais faire de disquettes 3"1/2 ou 5"1/4. 
Peut-tre que les CD peuvent contenir des choses intressantes.

----------


## rothen

oh mais vous trouvez de plus en plus vite , c'est super Sevyc  ::ccool:: 




> Une vraie caverne Ali-Baba  c'est ce que je me dis tous les jours , il m'a laiss de quoi m'occuper ,trier ses jouets me prend un temps fou 
> 
> Par contre je ne vois pas trop de ce que tu pourrais faire de disquettes 3"1/2 ou 5"1/4. je les mettrais avec les appareils correspondants je pense 
> Peut-tre que les CD peuvent contenir des choses intressantesca srement , enfin pour lui mais je n'aurai ni le temps ni la patience de vrifier  je vais en regarder un peu par ci , par l .


est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a un site o on peut avec les titres , vrifier comme pour les bouquins ?

----------


## Auteur

> oh mais vous trouvez de plus en plus vite , c'est super Sevyc


le Klystron m'a littralement puis  ::aie:: 




> est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a un site o on peut avec les titres , vrifier comme pour les bouquins ?


c'est  dire ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Peut-tre que les CD peuvent contenir des choses intressantes.


Humm franchement a part des documents personnels (photo,video,musique,documents,...), les logiciels seront vite depasss.

A part les convertir en oeuvre d'art, je pense que la poubelle est la destination  privilgier...

bon allais j'admet que si elle a une version de windows rcente (xp bientot prims ou d'office) mais a part ca

----------


## pmithrandir

Je dirais : 
disquette 5 1/4 poubelle. (c'est mme difficile d'imaginer trouver quelque chose pour les lire...)
disquettes 3 1/2, a vrifier : 
 - logiciel : poubelle
 - jeux : ca se garde (y a des amateurs de vieux jeux qui peuvent aimer ca et on peut encore les faire fonctionner. certains voudront peut etre juste avoir la licence dailleur comme un collector)
CD / DVD
 - officiel (microsoft windows XP, vista, seven, office) ca se garde de prfrence en version officielle si il y a des doublons.
 - linux : poubelle(trop vieux et gratuit sur le net)
 - jeux : ca peut se garder aussi, moins de perles ces derniers temps susceptible dintresser un collectionneur tout de mme.(en gnral les trs bon jeux sont dits en continus depuis 15 ans)

Le truc important ce sont les donnes. Il est possible que vos photos de vacances, de mariage soient sur CD / DVD? ca serait dommage de tout jeter.
la pas de secret, il faut lire les CD / DVD et regarder ce qu'il y a dedans. Si il y a des choses intressantes, je conseille de garder les CD dans un coin a part, mais de recopier leur contenu sur disque dur. Les CD sont loin d'tre ternel et il y a de grandes chances qu'il y ait de la perte.

Bon courage en tout cas, c'est fastidieux a souhait  :;): 

pour la copie, linstallation d'un logiciel comme supercopier sur votre PC pourra grandement vous faciliter la vie. (copie plus facile et plus prcise)

----------


## sevyc64

Attention quand mme  bien trier les CD.

Parmi eux, il y a peut-tre (probablement) les cd de drivers de certains appareils prsents jusque l. Ces CD l, il faudra les mettre avec les dits appareils.
Ainsi aussi que les cd d'installations des logiciels.

Dj tu peux faire un premier tri entre les cd gravs par ton mari (donnes personnelles), et ceux qui proviennent d'un achat (drivers, logiciels,etc).

----------


## Jipt

> Je dirais : 
> disquette 5 1/4 poubelle. (c'est mme difficile d'imaginer trouver quelque chose pour les lire...) (...)


Ah, moi j'ai, en cas de besoin  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> le Klystron m'a littralement puis


ah a , c'est normal ...je me demande mme comment tu as fait pour te remettre aussi vite d'un pareil effort  :;): 

en ce qui concerne le tri ,  ::merci::  BenoitM, Pmthrandir et Seyvic pour vos conseils , mais ce qui est sr , c'est que si je veux faire a bien , je ne suis pas prte d'avoir fini  ::cry:: 

pour Jipt : tu as vu la photo que j'avais mise du lecteur de disquettes  de 5pouce1/4 ,  quoi je dois le raccorder pour pouvoir les lire , tu as une photo de ton matriel ? pour me donner une ide ?  :;): 

de Pmthrandir

"pour la copie, linstallation d'un logiciel comme supercopier sur votre PC pourra grandement vous faciliter la vie. (copie plus facile et plus prcise) " 

merci pour le tuyau , pas sre d'arriver  faire a seule , mais je vais bien trouver quelqu'un dans mon entourage pour me l'installer ...et surtout me montrer comment a marche  ::mouarf:: 

dans le mme ordre d'ide , est-ce qu'il existe un appareil "facile"  ::mouarf:: comme celui pour copier les vinyls sur CD , a j'ai et je m'en sors bien :;):   pour recopier les VHS sur DVD , mais en pouvant selectionner les morceaux  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) pour Jipt : tu as vu la photo que j'avais mise du lecteur de disquettes  de 5pouce1/4 ,  quoi je dois le raccorder pour pouvoir les lire , tu as une photo de ton matriel ? pour me donner une ide ?


Ah, bah, nan... Pas de photos dispos, c'est un "bte" lecteur 5 pouces 1/4, qui a besoin d'une nappe un peu spciale qui ira se brancher dans une vieille machine quipe d'un connecteur pour lecteur de diskettes...

----------


## rothen

euh Jipt ...la "nappe "c'est l'espce de  ruban avec des broches ?  ::calim2::

----------


## BenoitM

Bientt il faudra faire aussi des recherche archologique pour pouvoir lire les disquettes
Les "nouveaux" pc sont vendu sans lecteurs.
Les lecteurs disquette sont avec des cables IDE et les nouvelles cartes mre n'ont plus d'ide.

Donc mme pour les jeux et les autres trucs je taperai tout a la poubelle
Et vu la qualit des disquettes et mme des CD il y a beaucoup de chance qu'une grande partie d'entre eux soit en partie illisible.

Donc si tu as vraiment du courage tu peux essayer de lire les cds et voir si tu dois conserver et si tu veux conserver quelque chose, je te conseille aussi de les transferer sur un disque dur

cable lecteur disquette

----------


## rothen

Merci Benoit pour la photo  :;):  j'ai bien ce truc l ...bon , comme tu dis , c'est peut-tre inutile de m'en servir , en tous cas srement pour un pitre rsultat...mais comme je suis une grande sentimentale  ::oops:: ...en plus une femme , donc curieuse  ::mouarf::  , je pense que je vais faire l'essai , enfin essayer  :;): 

bon , peut-tre pas longtemps ....comme toutes les femmes , avec ce genre de choses , je ne suis pas trs patiente  ::mouarf:: 

 tous ceux qui veulent bien m'aider ...  demain pour un autre objet
 " mystre" pour moi  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

ne pas confondre avec ce cble http://www.shscomputer.be/fiche/1271.php  ::mrgreen:: 


Bon je te rassure, les deux cbles bien qu'ayant la mme couleur n'ont pas le mme nombre de broches  :;):  En plus comme tu peux le remarquer sur la photo de BenoitM, une partie du cble disquette est torsad.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

Mfiance, pour un lecteur 5,25, c'est un autre type de prise, visible l  ::aie:: 
Sur cette photo on distingue des gros connecteurs, c'est ceux-l pour les 5,25, les petits sont pour les 3,5.
Bonne journe,

----------


## pmithrandir

Et mfiance encore, les cbles de lecteurs de disquettes ne sont pas tous torsads. Seuls ceux pour 2 lecteurs le sont.(les autres sont en "direct")

A mon avis, soit il y a un lecteur chez toi et tu test, soit tu garde uniquement les disquettes originales(avec des tiquettes officielles) et tu jettes le reste.

A par des exposs, des thses, etc.... y a pas grand chose qui peut tre utile dedans.
Je ne vois qu les programmes officiels qui peuvent faire marrer certain informaticien, mais je en suis mme pas sur que ca ait une valeur financire.

Pour faire plus simple, les disquettes peuvent effectivement toutes passer a la poubelle...

----------


## rothen

> ne pas confondre avec ce cble http://www.shscomputer.be/fiche/1271.php 
> 
> 
> Bon je te rassure, les deux cbles bien qu'ayant la mme couleur n'ont pas le mme nombre de broches  En plus comme tu peux le remarquer sur la photo de BenoitM, une partie du cble disquette est torsad.


c'est bien le tien que j'ai ...en ce qui concerne celui de BenoitM ...euh , j'avais cru qu'il tait "dchir"..ah , ces blondes  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> A mon avis, soit il y a un lecteur chez toi et tu test, soit tu garde uniquement les disquettes originales(avec des tiquettes officielles) et tu jettes le reste.


oui , il y a plusieurs lecteurs , donc , quand j'aurais le temps  ::roll::  au dpart je regarderai celles qui sont prives , je garderai les donnes personnelles , surtout toutes les donnes musicales , les jeux ( comme j'ai volants , manches  etc ..)les logiciels de machine , ...bref je vais commencer par jeter les "gratuites" , ca fera dj de la place ...et en attendant garder le reste jusqu' ce que j'ai tout trier , ca serait dommage de jeter des choses qui vont avec des appareils ...quand j'aura un doute , je vous poserai la question ...soyez rassurs ,pas  chaque disquette  ::mouarf3:: 

 ce soir si j'ai le temps pour un autre appareil mystre  ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

bonjour les tous  ::zoubi:: 

au fait , personne n'a rpondu  cette question  ::?: 




> est-ce qu'il existe un appareil "facile" comme celui pour copier les vinyls sur CD , a j'ai et je m'en sors bien  pour recopier les VHS sur DVD , mais en pouvant selectionner les morceaux


ca devrait quand mme exister ce genre de chose non ?  ::roll::

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour




> ca devrait quand mme exister ce genre de chose non ?


Ca existe.

Exemple :

http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail...f10019532.html

----------


## MiaowZedong

> bonjour les tous 
> 
> au fait , personne n'a rpondu  cette question 
> 
> 
> 
> ca devrait quand mme exister ce genre de chose non ?


C'est possible, mais je ne connais pas d'appareils tout en un pour le faire. Il est possible de brancher ton VCR (magntoscope en Franais je crois) sur le PC, de s'en servir pour enregistrer la video numriquement puis de graver le DVD. Pour les deux dernieres parties il y a des logiciels commerciaux qui font la numrisation et le gravage en simultan, Roxio par exemple. En mme temps tu peux tout faire toi mme sans acheter de logiciel spcial, ce n'est pas trs compliqu.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est possible, mais je ne connais pas d'appareils tout en un pour le faire.


cf. ma rponse supra.

----------


## rothen

j'aime bien ton appareil Bluedeep ...il est classou  ::ccool:: 

mais si j'ai bien compris , la copie se fait d'une traite , on ne peut pas choisir les morceaux  enregistrer 

avec ton systme Miaow je pense qu'on peut le faire , mais pour moi ,c'est un peu plus compliqu , n'oublies pas que je suis nulle  ::mouarf:: 

pour les vynils c'est super bien fait , on coute , et on grave les morceaux qu'on veut , pourquoi ca serait pas pareil pour les VHS , les voir  et graver ce qu'on veut ... moins que ton appareil le fasse Bluedeep , mais alors j'ai pas compris comment  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> cf. ma rponse supra.


Dsol, j'ai rat ton post  ::): 



> j'aime bien ton appareil Bluedeep ...il est classou 
> 
> mais si j'ai bien compris , la copie se fait d'une traite , on ne peut pas choisir les morceaux  enregistrer 
> 
> avec ton systme Miaow je pense qu'on peut le faire , mais pour moi ,c'est un peu plus compliqu , n'oublies pas que je suis nulle 
> 
> pour les vynils c'est super bien fait , on coute , et on grave les morceaux qu'on veut , pourquoi ca serait pas pareil pour les VHS , les voir  et graver ce qu'on veut ... moins que ton appareil le fasse Bluedeep , mais alors j'ai pas compris comment


Si l'argent est une question, peut-tre connais-tu quelqu'un qui se debrouille assez pour le faire avec des logiciels gratuits et, dans le pire des cas, un adapteur qui doit chercher dans les 15 au plus. Comme a en plus tu devrais pouvoir choisir ce que tu enregistres. Sinon il y a l'appareil trouv par Bluedeep, bien sr.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> j'aime bien ton appareil Bluedeep ...il est classou 
> 
> mais si j'ai bien compris , la copie se fait d'une traite , on ne peut pas choisir les morceaux  enregistrer 
> 
> avec ton systme Miaow je pense qu'on peut le faire , mais pour moi ,c'est un peu plus compliqu , n'oublies pas que je suis nulle 
> 
> pour les vynils c'est super bien fait , on coute , et on grave les morceaux qu'on veut , pourquoi ca serait pas pareil pour les VHS , les voir  et graver ce qu'on veut ... moins que ton appareil le fasse Bluedeep , mais alors j'ai pas compris comment


Mais c'est pareil !

Pour les vinyles le bazar va gnrer autant de *fichiers mp3* (ou autres) qu'il y a de chansons *choisies par toi* et les mettre sur une cl usb,  charge pour toi de les graver ensuite en crant une compil "CD Audio" (enfin, je suppose, je n'en ai jamais vu fonctionner -- mais logiquement a devrait tre comme a).

Une cassette contenant des images  la queue leu leu, c'est encore toi qui va choisir ce qu'il faut garder et donc slectionner des squences et les numriser vers un disque dur (oui, l'image c'est plus gros que le son) en tant que *fichiers mpg* par exemple ; si la machine de Bluedeep n'a pas de DD pour stocker temporairement, tu l'oublies.

Ensuite tu vas crer ta compil DVD (titre, menu, etc.) avec un logiciel spcialis (et oui, une compil DVD a une structure de donnes bien diffrente d'une compil audio, mme si les supports se ressemblent -- dsol, c'est comme a et il faut faire avec, ou ne pas faire), et tu vas graver tout un fourbi qui ne ressemble pas du tout  une suite de fichiers mp3...

Voil, c'est faisable mais c'est tout une histoire, pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si l'argent est une question, peut-tre connais-tu quelqu'un qui se debrouille assez pour le faire avec des logiciels gratuits et, dans le pire des cas, un adapteur qui doit chercher dans les 15 au plus. Comme a en plus tu devrais pouvoir choisir ce que tu enregistres. Sinon il y a l'appareil trouv par Bluedeep, bien sr.


Le problme ici n'est pas tant les logiciels que la rcupration et la numrisation du signal vido analogique.

Donc, de toute manire il te faut un lecteur pour les cassettes, et "quelque chose" capable d'tre branch sur le lecteur avec un ADC vido.

Il y a quelques annes, avant la vido numrique, c'tait assez classique de faire du montage numrique sur PC  partir de vido analogique sur les camscopes (car le montage vido analogique, nanmoins parfaitement possible, rclamait des moyens techniques horriblement couteux, avec des appareils ddis : donc le passage par un ADC tait devenu standard tant chez les  particuliers que chez les pro).

En pratique on avait une carte d'acquisition ddie sur le PC, qui se chargeait de la numrisation  partir du  signal RGB  ou du signal composite.

Donc,  moins de trouve ce type de carte (et les drivers .... bon sur XP a ne pose pas de problme, mais sur les OS plus rcents j'ai comme un doute) et d'avoir un PC fixe (pas un portable), le problme n'est pas si trivial.

et bien sur un lecteur VHS capable de sortir en vido  composite ....

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le problme ici n'est pas tant les logiciels que la rcupration et la numrisation du signal vido analogique.


Oui, j'tais parti sur l'hypothse qu'elle a un magntoscope et un PC...pour la conversion analogique/numrique, on a vu dans ce thread un appareil qui peut le faire, donc je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour a. D'ailleurs, selon la sortie du magntoscope elle n'aura peut-tre pas besoin de connectique en plus....maintenant si elle n'a plus de magntoscope c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Oui, j'tais parti sur l'hypothse qu'elle a un magntoscope et un PC...pour la conversion analogique/numrique, on a vu dans ce thread un appareil qui peut le faire,


Ah, je n'avais pas suivi l'ensemble de cette brocante  pisode. Cela m'a donc chapp.  ::D: 




> donc je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour a. D'ailleurs, selon la sortie du magntoscope elle n'aura peut-tre pas besoin de connectique en plus....maintenant si elle n'a plus de magntoscope c'est une autre histoire.


de toute manire, et contrairement  une conversion "Vynil -> WAV", ici on est en accs purement squentiel avec fichier unique en sortie.

Donc la procdure consiste  "derusher" en vrac la bande en numrisant au fil de l'eau et une fois tout "derush" et numris, faire le tri dans ce qu'on garde ou pas.

Accessoirement, c'est la manire de procder habituelle, mme avec des bandes numriques (casette mini-DV - dpasse, certes, mais nettement moins "antiques" que le VHS).

----------


## rothen

::merci::   tous , mais je suis desespre  ::cry:: 

oh , c'est pas de votre faute , vos explications sont claires , et au point de vue matriel (magntoscope , pc et autres , dans la "brocante" il y a ce qu'il faut )  mais c'est moi   ::cry::  je me rends compte qu'une fois de plus ,je suis incapable de m'en sortir seule , je n'arrive pas  faire ce genre de choses , je suis vraiment trop nulle   ::arf:: ...au lieu de m'accrocher , je ferai mieux d'aller me faire dorloter dans une maison de retraite  ::mouarf:: 

Oui , bon , enfin , en attendant ce doux moment , comme dab , je vais faire "appel  un ami " pour qu'il me branche tout a et me montre patiemment comment faire ...et l je devrais y arriver  ::D:  

pour continuer dans la rubrique " quoi ca sert" ...



j'en ai sorti un que j'ai mis  droite ...ca ressemble  un tampon , mais avec rien dessus 

quelqu'un a une ide  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

a ressemblerait  des pinces pour insrer des circuits intgrs (tu sais, les "cafards" noirs avec deux ranges de pattes,  voir ici) sur des supports appropris.

----------


## pmithrandir

> mais c'est moi   je me rends compte qu'une fois de plus ,je suis incapable de m'en sortir seule , je n'arrive pas  faire ce genre de choses , je suis vraiment trop nulle  ...au lieu de m'accrocher , je ferai mieux d'aller me faire dorloter dans une maison de retraite


Faut faire comme tout le monde et mettre les cassettes vidos a la poubelle pour conserver les dvd et les divx  :;): 

En m'y intressant j y arriverai peut tre, mais faut vraiment e vouloir pour quelques vieux films que l'on trouve en 10 minutes sur le net. ca prend moins de temps de les tlcharger qu de les recopier, pour une qualit bien meilleure.

----------


## Auteur

> Yop !
> 
> a ressemblerait  des pinces pour insrer des circuits intgrs (tu sais, les "cafards" noirs avec deux ranges de pattes,  voir ici) sur des supports appropris.


je suis d'accord avec Jipt

----------


## rothen

::ccool::  Jipt et Auteur , vu les tonnes de ces "cafards" que j'ai balanc , c'est sr , c'est   ...et trs bien l'explication , l j'ai tout compris  ::zoubi:: 




> Faut faire comme tout le monde et mettre les cassettes vidos a la poubelle pour conserver les dvd et les divx 
> En m'y intressant j y arriverai peut tre, mais faut vraiment e vouloir pour quelques vieux films que l'on trouve en 10 minutes sur le net. ca prend moins de temps de les tlcharger qu de les recopier, pour une qualit bien meilleure.


t'inquites pmithrandir , je ne suis pas aussi "blonde" , c'est pas les films que je veux recopier , c'est les souvenirs , mon mari , mes parents , le 1er   "karaok "mmorable qu'on a fait  la maison en 75 ( t'tais srement pas n  ::mouarf:: ) et tout un tas de moments heureux ...tu verras ,  un certain age , on devient nostalgique  ::whistle::  

pour continuer dans cette poque rvolue  ::oops:: c'est quoi cette souris ? 



 votre avis , elle va sur quel appareil ? et pourquoi elle a 3 boutons  :8O:

----------


## Auteur

c'est une souris. Elle n'est pas toute jeune car elle a un connecteur srie (appel aussi DB9 car il y a 9 broches). Sans doute une des premires souris avec 3 boutons.
Elle se branche sur un ordinateur tout simplement. Aprs il faudra sans doute un petit programme (appel driver ou pilote en franais) pour que le systme d'exploitation soit capable de la prendre en compte.

----------


## rothen

merci Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

mais je comprends pas de trop ,  quoi sert le bouton du milieu ?  :8O:  sur ma souris , au milieu j'ai une roulette , c'est ca qui le remplace ? j'en ai trouv d'autres qu' 2 boutons , ca me semblait plus logique non ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

Un dbut d'explication :



> Dans le monde UNIX ou Linux (plus gnralement utilisant X Window System), le troisime bouton est traditionnellement utilis pour la fonction de collage : un simple balayage d'une zone de texte avec le bouton gauche enfonc copie du texte, un clic sur le bouton central le colle.
> 
> Du fait que le troisime bouton est quasiment standard sous Unix, on lui a attribu de nombreuses autres fonctions dans les bureaux graphiques volus : un clic central sur de nombreux lments du bureau ou des fentres donne un accs facile  de nombreuses fonctions.


source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Souris_%28informatique%29 (paragraphe "Boutons et leur utilisation")

----------


## rothen

::applo:: pour le lien Auteur , j'ai appris plein de choses ...j'ai beaucoup aim la premire souris ,c'est dingue , elle est  vraiment artisanale ...et a me rassure , celle-l je ne l'ai pas connue  ::mrgreen:: 

je me demande comment je fais pour quand je cherche quelque chose , n'arriver  rien sur internet  ::roll:: au bout d'une 1/2 heure , j'ai tellement dvi du sujet ...que je ne me souviens plus ce que je cherchais  ::oops:: 

une question , pour celui qui sait ...assez facile pour vous je pense , comme c'est crit  Moniteur .TV 



est-ce que c'est une bte TV bonne pour la poubelle , ou est-ce que c'est un moniteur qui va sur un ordi ou autre chose  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

Peu probable que cet antique tlviseur puisse se brancher sur un ordinateur. Il faudrait voir les connecteurs disponibles  l'arrire. Il y a dj au moins une prise pritel pour le magntoscope (prsence d'une touche AV sur la face avant).

----------


## rothen

voil une photo de l'arrire 



 c'est le mot "monitor" qui m'intriguait , peux tu confirmer Auteur que je peux la jeter ? 

autre question , j'ai vu qu'il y a un systme de points , a marche comment ? il y a un post qui explique a ?  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> c'est le mot "monitor" qui m'intriguait , peux tu confirmer Auteur que je peux la jeter ?


En Anglais, le mot "monitor" ne fait pas spcifiquement rference  un moniteur d'ordinateur. "TV monitor"="poste de TV" en Franais.

----------


## sevyc64

> merci Auteur 
> 
> mais je comprends pas de trop ,  quoi sert le bouton du milieu ?  sur ma souris , au milieu j'ai une roulette , c'est a qui le remplace ? j'en ai trouv d'autres qu' 2 boutons , a me semblait plus logique non ?


Sur la quasi totalit des souris actuelles, la roulette  2 fonctions : la roulette classique quand on la fait aller d'avant en arrire et la fonction de bouton central lorsqu'on l'enfonce.

Le click central dpend des logiciels. Gnralement, et par dfaut, il est quivalent  la combinaison CTRL+Click Gauche. Par exemple sous firefox, cliquer sur un lien avec le bouton central, au lieu du bouton gauche, va ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet en arrire plan.



Pour ton "monitor", il s'agit une tlvision format 4/3 couleur de 25cm de diagonale. Il y a normalement une tlcommande qui va avec.
En France, elle ne peut plus recevoir de chaines car la diffusion analogique n'existe plus. Par contre, comme elle a une prise pritel, elle peut encore tre branche  un dcodeur externe pour recevoir la TNT.

----------


## rothen

merci Miaou et Sevyc pour vos explications  :;):  

du coup , je vais voir ce que je vais en faire ::roll:: 

pour aujourd'hui , j'ai trouv  



 je vois que c'est un disque dur ,enfin , ca y ressemble , mais j'arrive pas  trouver sur internet si c'est encore d'actualit , et si oui combien je peux le mettre en vente...sur la boite il est crit METEOR  HD. E320G0/NEO ..et avec a , je suis tombe ...sur la mto ...oui , oui , toujours aussi doue  ::mouarf3:: , et vous , c'est mieux ?  ::whistle:: 
je me demande aussi ce que fait l le tourne vis , c'est une erreur ou ca fait parti du kit ?

personne ne m'a rpondu concernant les points , ca marche comment ? ::roll:: j'aimerai vous en mettre  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> personne ne m'a rpondu concernant les points , ca marche comment ?j'aimerai vous en mettre


En cliquant sur les boutons  :+1:  ou  :-1: . Mais comme on est dans la taverne ils ne seront pas comptabiliss  :;):

----------


## behe

[QUOTE]
 je vois que c'est un disque dur ,enfin , ca y ressemble , mais j'arrive pas  trouver sur internet si c'est encore d'actualit , et si oui combien je peux le mettre en vente...sur la boite il est crit METEOR  HD. E320G0/NEO ..
[\QUOTE]

vu que les images sont bloques au boulot... c'est de a que tu parles?

----------


## rothen

> En cliquant sur les boutons  ou . Mais comme on est dans la taverne ils ne seront pas comptabiliss


oh c'est trop injuste  ::(:  parce que l vous mritiez tous plein de points ...pour vos conseils , et aussi pour votre patience face  mon ignorance  ::zoubi:: 

[quote=behe;6543953]


> je vois que c'est un disque dur ,enfin , ca y ressemble , mais j'arrive pas  trouver sur internet si c'est encore d'actualit , et si oui combien je peux le mettre en vente...sur la boite il est crit METEOR  HD. E320G0/NEO ..
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> vu que les images sont bloques au boulot... c'est de a que tu parles?


oui , oui , ::merci::  Beh , c'est bien de celui-l qu'il s'agit ...apparemment mon mari ne l'a mme pas ouvert ...je vois que ca n'est plus fabriqu , mais est-ce que ca peut quand mme se vendre , si oui combien ? il n'y a aucune indication de prix ..
et le tourne vis , il vient faire quoi la dedans  ::roll::

----------


## Alvaten

Je passe par ici, ca fait un moment que je regarde ce sujet mais les autres ont tendance  rpondre trop vite  ::mrgreen:: 

Oui ce disque dur est toujours utilisable et donc vendable. 320Go la capacit est pas mauvaise ca peut toujours servir. Par contre comme il s'agit d'un model visiblement ancien il y a plusieurs dsavantages : il est gros et il n'est pas autoaliment (et mme pire l'alim est assez norme pour un simple disque).

Le tournevis c'est surement simplement pour l'ouvrir, le boitier contient un disque des plus standard, le mme que l'on trouve dans les ordinateur et donc on peut le changer (ce qui peut tre un avantage par rapport aux boitiers "fixes")

Pour le prix, je dirait 20-25

----------


## rothen

effectivement Alvaten , je n'avais pas encore eu le plaisir de te voir sur ce post ...merci pour ta rponse  ::zoubi:: 

je vais essayer  20  et on verra bien  :;): 

c'est vrai que quand on n'a aucune ide , c'est pas vident , en ce qui concernait la musique , une autre des passions de mon mari ,heureusement que j'avais des amis pour m'aider , j'aurai fait des erreurs monumentales ... ::cry::  par contre , en ce qui concerne l'informatique , j'ai l'impression que c'est bien moins grave , c'est tellement vite dpasse ..mais ce que j'aime avec vous c'est que j'apprends plein de choses et ca c'est super  ::ccool:: 

bon ,allez autre chose , je vois que c'est pour la TV  :;): , mais ca sert  quoi ? encore d'actualit ou dpass ? 



merci de votre rponse  :;):

----------


## Auteur

moi ! moi ! moi ! prem's !


C'est un appareil qui te permet de recevoir la tlvision numrique ou analogique sur ton ordinateur : tu le branches sur ton PC avec le connecteur usb qui se trouve dans le boitier blanc (il faut enlever le capot).

Aprs si on a le modle on peut en savoir un peu plus.





> oh c'est trop injuste  parce que l vous mritiez tous plein de points ...pour vos conseils , et aussi pour votre patience face  mon ignorance


 ::calin::  Tu peux mettre des points si tu veux  ::D:  Mais tu ne peux voter qu'une seule fois par rponse.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour el disque dur, il est assez rapide, c'est pour cela qu'il est aliment par secteur. Il y a des gens qui prfre ce genre de disque, j'en fait parti.(ca va 3-4 fois plus vite qu'un autoaliment en 2.5...

A vrifier en le branchant sur un PC si la boite a t ouverte, mais il semble qu'il y ait des soucis avec ce disque dur pour el partitionnement par defaut... si il n'est pas reconnu par windows, ca va limiter les acheteurs aux informaticiens...(ou le mec va gueuler qu'il ne fonctionne pas.

Pour le TV stick, c'est trs pratique ce truc. Avec ce genre d'appareil, on peut : 
 - voir la TV, dans pas mal de pays du monde.
 - enregistrer la TV en format numrique
 - mettre la pause.

Ca coute entre 30 et 80 euros selon la marque, mais une mise en vente a 25-30 devrait aller.

----------


## rothen

> moi ! moi ! moi ! prem's !*MDR ( tiens  j'ai un smiley pour dire ca dans mon autre forum , chez vous c'est lequel ? je ne l'ai pas trouv* 
> 
> C'est un appareil qui te permet de recevoir la tlvision numrique ou analogique sur ton ordinateur : tu le branches sur ton PC avec le connecteur usb qui se trouve dans le boitier blanc (il faut enlever le capot).
> 
> Aprs si on a le modle on peut en savoir un peu plus. la seule chose que j'ai trouv c'est  :  Dual TV Stick PD781
>  Tu peux mettre des points si tu veux  Mais tu ne peux voter qu'une seule fois par rponse.


ouais j'ai essay d'en mettre , mais c'est vrai a change rien pour vous  ::cry::  ...bon , j'en mettrai quand mme pour dire quand je suis contente  ::zoubi:: 





> Pour le disque dur, il est assez rapide, c'est pour cela qu'il est aliment par secteur. Il y a des gens qui prfre ce genre de disque, j'en fait parti.(ca va 3-4 fois plus vite qu'un autoaliment en 2.5...
> 
> A vrifier en le branchant sur un PC si la boite a t ouverte, non, il tait dans son carton d'origine , pas ouvert mais il semble qu'il y ait des soucis avec ce disque dur pour le partitionnement par defaut... si il n'est pas reconnu par windows, ca va limiter les acheteurs aux informaticiens...(ou le mec va gueuler qu'il ne fonctionne pas.merci de me le dire , je me renseignerai sur les capacits de la personne avant de le vendre 
> 
> Pour le TV stick, c'est trs pratique ce truc. Avec ce genre d'appareil, on peut : 
>  - voir la TV, dans pas mal de pays du monde.
>  - enregistrer la TV en format numrique
>  - mettre la pause.
> 
> ...

----------


## Auteur

> MDR ( tiens j'ai un smiley pour dire ca dans mon autre forum , chez vous c'est lequel ? je ne l'ai pas trouv


tu as le choix : ::lol::   ::lefou::   ::rire::   ::haha::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf3::   ::mouarf1::

----------


## rothen

> tu as le choix :


ah oui , merci Auteur , il y a le choix , mais  c'est celui-l que je cherchais  ::ptdr::  , c'est bizarre , je l'avais jamais vu  :8O:  bon , ce coup -ci j'ai not ...mais mon prfr chez vous c'est lui  ::mouarf3::  j'adore 

en ce qui concerne mon "TV stick" vous n'avez pas d'ide sous quel "nom "je peux le mettre en vente ? , pour que le moniteur de recherche tombe dessus ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Auteur

> ah oui , merci Auteur , il y a le choix , mais  c'est celui-l que je cherchais  , c'est bizarre , je l'avais jamais vu  bon , ce coup -ci j'ai not ...mais mon prfr chez vous c'est lui  j'adore


quand tu rdiges tes messages tu as  droite une liste de smileys et si tu en veux plus clique sur le lien "plus" qui se trouve juste en dessous  :;):  (cf. pice jointe)





> en ce qui concerne mon "TV stick" vous n'avez pas d'ide sous quel "nom "je peux le mettre en vente ? , pour que le moniteur de recherche tombe dessus ?


appelle le tout simplement "Dual TV Stick PD781 de Techgear" mais curieusement je ne trouve rien avec cette rfrence  ::koi::

----------


## rothen

> appelle le tout simplement "Dual TV Stick PD781 de Techgear" mais curieusement je ne trouve rien avec cette rfrence


coucou Auteur , pour les smileys j'adhre tout  fait  ::zoubi:: 

mais "Dual TV Stick PD781 de Techgear"comme titre sur le bon coin , ca va pas le faire , surtout si mme toi ( ce qui me rassure  :;): ) ne trouve rien avec cette rfrence , ils ne risquent pas de mettre a dans leur critre de recherche  ::mrgreen:: 

faudrait quelque chose d'un peu plus gnral ..quelqu'un a une ide

----------


## sevyc64

Ce qui a marqu sur la boite : Tuner TV USB analogique et numrique

----------


## rothen

> Ce qui a marqu sur la boite : Tuner TV USB analogique et numrique


ah , c'est vrai , dit comme a , ca devrait le faire , merci Sevyc  ::zoubi:: 

ouais mais faut avouer que c'est pas ce qui crit en plus grand  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> ah , c'est vrai , dit comme a , ca devrait le faire , merci Sevyc 
> 
> ouais mais faut avouer que c'est pas ce qui crit en plus grand


Tu peux prciser quel tuner TV en indiquant la rfrence.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::salut:: 


bon , ben voil  ::?: , j'ai pratiquement fait le tour de mes objets mystres ( enfin pour moi  ::mouarf:: ) du moins en ce qui concerne l'informatique ...


je voudrais dire un grand  ::merci::   tous ceux qui m'ont aide , par leurs conseils aviss , leurs liens ...et surtout aux plus fidles pour leur patience  ::zen:: ...dsole aussi pour les points , je ne connaissais pas ce systme  ::oops:: 


En tous cas j'ai t super contente de passer ce moment avec vous , ca a t trs convivial et en plus , j'ai appris  plein de choses  ::ccool:: 


merci  vous tous , vous avez t super   ::coucou::

----------


## minnesota

Tu nous quittes dj, on s'est attach  toi nous...

----------


## rothen

> Tu nous quittes dj, on s'est attach  toi nous...


oh ca c'est vraiment trs gentil et ca me fait trs plaisir  ::zoubi:: 

 je ne vous quitte pas vraiment , j'arrte juste ce post  , mais c'est sr , ca va me manquer  ::cry::  je m'tais habitue  papoter avec vous   :;): 

aussi  je vais continuer  vous suivre sur le forum  :;): 

et qui sait ,peut-tre  bientt sur un autre post pour d'autres conseils  ::roll:: 

 ::coucou::

----------


## LittleWhite

Et zut, au moment o je me suis abonn  ::aie:: 
Bonne continuation  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

Je ne suis pas intervenu une fois mais j'ai suivi rgulirement le fil.
Moi je voulais juste remercier Rothen aussi pour son respect et sa politesse, et ses tentatives de donner le plus d'information possible alors qu'elle est demandeuse.

Si les quelques nouveaux membres, qui arrivent ici, balancent des questions sans dire bonjour, sans mme couter les demandes de surplus d'information, pourraient prendre exemple a serait cool  ::):

----------


## Auteur

Tu es sre que tu n'as plus rien dans ton grenier ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nirvanask1

> Tu es sre que tu n'as plus rien dans ton grenier ?


 Des jeux vidos peut-tre ? 



LA JOUEUSE DU GRENIER   ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Des jeux vidos peut-tre ? 
> LA JOUEUSE DU GRENIER


ah videmment , en allant sur internet ,  j'ai reussi  trouver de suite  ::mrgreen:: 

j'en ai regard que 2 pour l'instant mais j'adore ...que de souvenirs , je me reconnais tout  fait  ::mrgreen:: ..et dire que vous les jeunes vous avez loup a  ::(: 

bon , pour ceux qui veulent se faire une squence nostalgie , j'ai les mmes  la maison  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Auteur

Si rothen passe un de ces quatre sur le site qu'elle nous donne de ses nouvelles  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

Coucou Auteur !

Vraiment trs gentil , et ca m'a fait trs plaisir de voir ton message ...je vais bien ,je continue  vider la maison ,pas le choix  , mais toujours en essayant de donner une seconde vie" au bric  brac "  :;):  ,je crois que c'est ma mission ,mais bon , j'avoue, vous m'avez manqus plusieurs fois  ::cry:: ,sans votre savoir collectif , j'ai eu du mal a identifier certaines choses , disons que je me suis dbrouille comme j'ai pu , demandant  droite ,  gauche ...dans l'ensemble ca va , mais si je peux encore compter sur vous pour 2 -3 petites bricoles ...pas identifiables pour moi , mais pas forcment informatique , ca m'aiderait ...est-ce que c'est possible ? ::roll::  

si ca peut vous rassurer, ca serait pas de suite ,dois m'absenter , vous aurez le temps de vous y faire  :;): 

ca colle pour vous ? ::roll::  ca serait sympa  ::ccool::

----------


## Jipt

Et coucou  ::D: 



> (...) mais si je peux encore compter sur vous pour 2 -3 petites bricoles ...pas identifiables pour moi , mais pas forcment informatique , ca m'aiderait ...est-ce que c'est possible ? 
> (...)


On est dans la Taverne, on peut tout se permettre  ::ccool:: 

Et je vois pas pourquoi on te ferait pas plaisir, toi tu nous remercies quand on te dpatouille, a nous change des posts o on rpond  une question zarbi et pas de retour de celui qui l'a pose...  ::evilred::

----------


## Auteur

> mais si je peux encore compter sur vous pour 2 -3 petites bricoles ...pas identifiables pour moi , mais pas forcment informatique , ca m'aiderait ...est-ce que c'est possible ?


vas-y, vas-y poste. Nous a nous fait plaisir  ::D:  et comme l'a crit Jipt :




> Et coucou 
> On est dans la Taverne, on peut tout se permettre

----------


## rothen

Coucou Jipte , coucou Auteur , vous tes trop mignon ,c'est super  ::zoubi:: 

c'est vrai que c'est pas toujours vident pour moi , comme tout n'est pas au mme endroit , de rassembler les pices du "puzzle "en mettant les lments ensemble  ::cfou:: , ni mme de savoir  quoi ca sert  ::roll:: 

c'est sympa de savoir que je vais encore pouvoir compter vous  ::ccool:: 

bon , l je vais tre indisponible plusieurs jours ,ca va vous laisser au moins une semaine pour vous y prparer  ::mouarf:: 

donc ,  bientt 

 ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

comme tu peux le constater on se prpare :
[musique Eye of the tiger (Survivor) ON]

 

[/musique Eye of the tiger (Survivor) OFF]






prt  ::zen::

----------


## rothen

j'adore !! ::love:: 

l c'est sr ...vous allez tre au top   ::mouarf3::

----------


## Nirvanask1

Prsent !

/me a sorti sa panoplie geo trouvetou

----------


## rothen

::coucou::  comme je suis rentre saine et sauve de mon rallye , et que je vois que vous tes au top  ::mouarf::   , vous allez peut-tre pouvoir me dire ce que c'est ce truc , sans que je sois oblige d'ouvrir la boite 



ca ressemble  un harmonica , avec une antenne et une tlcommande  :8O: 

oui , oui , c'est sr , je ne me suis pas amliore .... ::mouarf:: 

alors je compte sur vous , avec toujours les mmes questions , ce que c'est , si c'est encore d'actualit ,  vendre ou  jeter .. ::merci::  d'avance 

bon , si  vous arrange , je peux aussi faire un effort et prendre les pices en photos  ::mouarf:: 

accessoirement , est-ce que quelqu'un connait une mthode ,pour blonde  ::mrgreen::  autre qu'imageshack pour mettre les photos sur le forum ?

----------


## sevyc64

A la vue des composants du package, j'aurais envie de dire un tuner TNT (rcepteur TV) sous forme de cl USB, pour l'ordinateur donc. 
Si c'est a tu devrais avoir un cd avec pour les drivers et logiciels qui vont bien.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> A la vue des composants du package, j'aurais envie de dire un tuner TNT (rcepteur TV) sous forme de cl USB, pour l'ordinateur donc. 
> Si c'est a tu devrais avoir un cd avec pour les drivers et logiciels qui vont bien.


Ce doit tre a, il y a mme une tlcommande.

----------


## LittleWhite

Je dirais  peu prs la mme chose (car on voit une antenne, une cl USB, une tlcommande et un cable surement S-Video).
Maintenant, pour l'upload des images, vous pouvez aussi les joindre a votre message avec les pieces jointes

----------


## rothen

::merci::  Sevic , Miaow et little white ...effectivement ,en regardant mieux ,  ca ressemble plus  une cl USB qu' un harmonica  ::mouarf:: 




> Si c'est a tu devrais avoir un cd avec pour les drivers et logiciels qui vont bien.


euh , avant de regarder dans tout ca 


est- ce que ce matriel est encore valable ? et si oui , comment je peux faire pour la trouver ? sur la cle usb c'est juste crit Toshiba  et au dos DV3 ...il peut ressembler  quoi ce CD ? 




> Maintenant, pour l'upload des images, vous pouvez aussi les joindre a votre message avec les pieces jointes


euh , j'ai essay , j'arrive jusqu' fichiers attachs , mais en essayant de l'insr au milieu du texte , j'ai perdu tout le message ...on peut le faire ou c'est toujours en fin de message  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour le fichier attach, une fois qu'il est attach on peut utiliser le lien (en dessous de la boite de message), pour le copier dans le message (avec le bouton :  )

Sinon, moi je trouve que les disquettes peuvent tre toujours utiles, surtout si on a de vieux PC. Les CDs a peut tre utile, s'ils contiennent des pilotes de priphriques (quoique avec Internet moins). Mais bon, les CDs c'est facilement lisible.

En haut  gauche, il semble y avoir des jeux \ o /
En haut  droite, il semble y avoir un CD-R verbatim jaune  ::D:  (Qui doit tre assez rcent, du coup)

----------


## sevyc64

> est- ce que ce matriel est encore valable ? et si oui , comment je peux faire pour la trouver ? sur la cle usb c'est juste crit Toshiba  et au dos DV3 ...il peut ressembler  quoi ce CD ?


S'il fonctionne, oui, il est,  priori encore valable.

Pour le cd, il devrait tre dans l'emballage. A moins que l'emballage tait lui-mme dans une boite en carton.
Je pense que tu peux commencer par chercher un cd avec Toshiba marqu dessus. Ensuite si tu y vois aussi les mention TNT, ou DVB-T, il y a des chances que tu soit sur la bonne piste.

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est moins demand qu'il y a quelques annes, donc il a perdu de sa valeur, surtout d'occasion. Aujourd'hui la TV par Internet est plus developpe, et presque tout le monde a un poste TV qui capte la TNT, donc il y a plus d'alternatives.

Par contre s'il est en tat de marche il devrait fonctionner avec des PC rcents sans problmes (du moins ceux qui marchent sous Windows), donc il n'est pas obsolte.

Je dirais que tu peux le vendre 10-15, pas plus, avec les drivers et logiciels qui vont bien.

----------


## rothen

> Pour le fichier attach, une fois qu'il est attach on peut utiliser le lien (en dessous de la boite de message), pour le copier dans le message (avec le bouton :


merci little white , je vais essayer  la prochaine photo  :;):  





> S'il fonctionne, oui, il est,  priori encore valable.merci Sevic ...alors je vais chercher 
> 
> Pour le cd, il devrait tre dans l'emballage. A moins que l'emballage tait lui-mme dans une boite en carton.oui , ca doit tre a , car il n'y a pas de place pour un CD dans l'emballage plastique ...bon , je vais essayer de trouver ca 
> Je pense que tu peux commencer par chercher un cd avec Toshiba marqu dessus. Ensuite si tu y vois aussi les mention TNT, ou DVB-T, il y a des chances que tu sois sur la bonne piste.faut vraiment que je me dcide  les trier ..c'est dingue , je trouve toujours mieux  faire

----------


## rothen

> C'est moins demand qu'il y a quelques annes, donc il a perdu de sa valeur, surtout d'occasion. Aujourd'hui la TV par Internet est plus developpe, et presque tout le monde a un poste TV qui capte la TNT, donc il y a plus d'alternatives.
> 
> Par contre s'il est en tat de marche il devrait fonctionner avec des PC rcents sans problmes (du moins ceux qui marchent sous Windows), donc il n'est pas obsolte.
> 
> Je dirais que tu peux le vendre 10-15, pas plus, avec les drivers et logiciels qui vont bien.


c'est sr que vu le prix , c'est pas pour l'argent que je vais chercher  tout rassembler ...mais bon , je vais quand mme essayer de lui donner une seconde chance  :;):  bon , faut pas non plus que j'y passe trop longtemps , il y a encore beaucoup de choses  trouver ...maintenant que vous tes en forme , faut que j'en profite pour vous faire travailler  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> car il n'y a pas de place pour un CD dans l'emballage plastique


Le cd peut-tre tout petit

Il existe 2 format de cd, un format de diamtre 12cm, c'est le format standard bien connus des cd/dvd/blueray, et un autre format plus petit, de diamtre 8 cm (c'est grosso-modo la taille d'une carte bancaire).

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est dur d'tre certain sur une photo, mais en voyant la forme de l'emballage, je pense qu'un CD standard a pu tenir dedans, peut tre pas avec un botier plastique mais peut-tre en enveloppe.

----------


## rothen

coucou vous 2 ! 
je me suis dcide  ouvrir cet emballage , je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu un  CD dedans , tout est moul de faon  ce que tout s'emboite parfaitement , il y a mme une languette pour bloquer la tlcommande ..bon , c'est vrai un CD c'est pas trs gros non plus , mais je vois pas trop o il aurait pu tre mis ...ca gacherait aussi la prsentation ...vous tes srs qu'il faut un CD avec ?  ::roll:: 
je vais essayer de vous prendre une photo de la languette de la tlcommande , bon , pas facile , elle est transparente ,elle bouge , on dirait qu'elle est attache  quelque chose  , mais j'ose pas l'enlever , vous me direz ce que vous en pensez


( merci Little white , pour la photo , ca marche  ::ccool:: )

----------


## minnesota

Coucou...  ::mrgreen:: 

Trouver le cd c'est pas primordial surtout qu'en gnrale il existe une version du pilote toujours plus rcente que celle fournie d'origine sur le site du fabricant ou du distributeur.

----------


## rothen

> Coucou... 
> 
> Trouver le cd c'est pas primordial surtout qu'en gnrale il existe une version du pilote toujours plus rcente que celle fournie d'origine sur le site du fabricant ou du distributeur.


 ::coucou::  Minnesota ...ah a me fait plaisir de retrouver une bonne partie de  mes " experts " , c'est  ::ccool:: 

je vais quand mme essayer de trouver ce CD ...histoire de ..mais pas trop longtemps quand mme  ::mrgreen:: 

pour la languette quelqu'un a une ide de son utilit ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

la languette protge la pile de la tlcommande, pour viter qu'elle se vide dans l'emballage. Il faudra juste l'enlever en tirant dessus pour que la tlcommande puisse marcher

----------


## rothen

merci Sevyc ...encore une chose qui n'aura pas t utilise , du coup ,faut vraiment que je lui donne sa chance  :;): 

et vous allez tre contents  ::mouarf:: , en cherchant ce fameux CD (pas encore trouv ) , j'ai dcouvert  de nouvelles "nigmes "pour moi ...mais ca sera pour demain , je ne veux pas vous puiser le premier jour  ::D:

----------


## LittleWhite

> la languette protge la pile de la tlcommande, pour viter qu'elle se vide dans l'emballage. Il faudra juste l'enlever en tirant dessus pour que la tlcommande puisse marcher


Euh, vous tes sure (je parle par rapport aux dimensions).

(De rien pour les pices jointes  :;): )

----------


## sevyc64

> Euh, vous tes sure (je parle par rapport aux dimensions).
> 
> (De rien pour les pices jointes )


J'ai une tlcommande quasiment identique sur un adaptateur hdmi/disque externe. Le logement de la pile est identique (de ce que l'on peut en voir sur la photo). Il s'agit d'une pile bouton type CR2025 probablement.

Sur ma tlcommande, cette languette en plastique vient se glisser entre la pile et le contact correspondant de la tlcommande (pole +), l'isolant et lempchant de dbiter pour rien. D'ailleurs, perso, j'ai conserver cette languette, que j'enlve quand je me sert de mon appareil, que je remet en place quand je le range  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour le reste j'avais trs bien compris  ::P:  (Je connaissais ce type de languette  ::): )

----------


## rothen

moi , pour l'instant , je vais laisser cette languette tranquille ...par contre toujours pas trouv de CD , ou de boite ..j'arrete de chercher , car je tombe sur trop de choses non identifiables , faut que j'y aille tranquillement pour viter l'over dose  tous  ::mrgreen:: 

par contre , comme on est dans la taverne  ::whistle2::  je peux poser une question o je n'arrive pas  avoir de rponse ...et pourtant j'ai essay ...il y en a peut-tre un parmi vous qui arrivera  trouver la rponse  ::roll:: 

la dernire passion de mon mari tait le fusing , et comme pour toutes ses autres passions il a achet tout le matriel , mme si j'ignore encore  quoi servent la plupart des outils  ::roll::  j'ai decid de la pousuivre ..bon , je suis assez doue et j'ai dj fait des choses magnifiques  ::mouarf::  mais il me manque un renseignement essentiel , pour couper le verre , j'ai une espce de stylo rechargeable avec pointe en diamant , mais il faut le remplir ...j'ai vu que c'tait avec de l'huile  , mais jamais quelle huile mettre ...une simple huile de table ou une huile spciale  ::roll::  si quelqu'un pouvait russir  me trouver a , ca serait super  ::ccool:: 

bon , de toutes faons ... demain pour une prochaine nigme  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

> Pour le reste j'avais trs bien compris  (Je connaissais ce type de languette )


c'est pour viter que la pile se dcharge dans la tlcommande et donc vite que l'acheteur du produit ne se retrouve avec une pile morte dans l'appareil  ::aie:: 





> j'ai vu que c'tait avec de l'huile , mais jamais quelle huile mettre ...une simple huile de table ou une huile spciale si quelqu'un pouvait russir  me trouver a , ca serait super


c'est sans doute de l'huile de coupe  :;): 






> la languette protge la pile de la tlcommande, pour viter qu'elle se vide dans l'emballage. Il faudra juste l'enlever en tirant dessus pour que la tlcommande puisse marcher


C'est comme pour les flamby : la languette, pour dmouler c'est plus rigolo  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors:: 


oui je devrais avoir honte  ::oops::

----------


## rothen

> c'est sans doute de l'huile de coupe   Coucou Auteur ! je suis alle voir sur internet , j'ai vu pour les outils , mais rien sur le verre , tu aurais un lien ? et si c'est ca , ca s'achte dans le genre Casto ? 
> 
> C'est comme pour les flamby : la languette, pour dmouler c'est plus rigolo MDR 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oui je devrais avoir honte  mais non , un peu d'humour ne peut faire que du bien

----------


## MiaowZedong

> la dernire passion de mon mari tait le fusing , et comme pour toutes ses autres passions il a achet tout le matriel , mme si j'ignore encore  quoi servent la plupart des outils  j'ai decid de la pousuivre ..bon , je suis assez doue et j'ai dj fait des choses magnifiques  mais il me manque un renseignement essentiel , pour couper le verre , j'ai une espce de stylo rechargeable avec pointe en diamant , mais il faut le remplir ...j'ai vu que c'tait avec de l'huile  , mais jamais quelle huile mettre ...une simple huile de table ou une huile spciale  si quelqu'un pouvait russir  me trouver a , ca serait super


Je ne suis pas expert et en fait, j'ai trouv a sur internet, donc je n'en mettrais pas ma main  couper, mais:



> There are many types of cutter oil made just for a glass cutter. These can be a little on the expensive side, and are not a necessity. The purpose of the oil is to protect your cutting blade. There are many other items that can be used for this purpose. Some of these would be: turpenoid oil, turpentine, or sewing machine oil. Just about any oil that will help preserve and protect your cutting blade can be used.


Comprendre: tu peux acheter de l'huile spciale (sans doute l o ton mari a achet l'outil) mais d'autres huiles pourraient faire l'affaire, comme la turpentine, ou le lubrifiant de machine  coudretoujours selon l'internet, donc conseil  suivre  tes risques et perils  :;): 

P.S. je pense qu'Auteur faisait un jeu de mot avec l'huile de cou*d*e bien connue, ou alors je ne connais pas ce  quoi il se rfre.

EDIT: en fait non, autant pour moi, cela existe bien  ::oops::

----------


## sevyc64

L'huile de coupe existe bien, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle soit adapte ici. Elle est utiliser en industrie, pour forer, fraiser ou usiner le mtal. 
Celles que j'ai vu taient gnralement jaune, lgrement paisses (consistance d'un mayonnaise rat trs liquide) et sentaient un peu fort. 

Ici, bien que je ne connaisse pas et que je n'ai aucune comptence en la matire, je pense plutt  une huile qui doit tre trs fluide. L'huile pour machine  coudre correspondrait bien, sous toute rserve, bien videmment.

----------


## Auteur

j'ai trouv le terme d'_huile de coupe_ sur ce site :
http://www.stefatelier.com/boutique/9-e-couper-le-verre

Pas sr que tu trouves ce genre de chose chez Casto. Plutt dans un magasin spcialis.

----------


## rothen

ah , ca me rassure ...je vois que c'est pas si vident que   trouver ...donc je suis pas si nulle  ::mouarf:: 

mon mari achetait beaucoup sur internet , pour le verre c'tait l'Allemagne ou l'Angleterre ...j'ai pas reussi  trouver une facture avec de l'huile dessus , enfin , j'ai pas reconnu ce produit  ::mrgreen::  mais je pense quand mme que ca je devrais pouvoir trouver dans mon coin , j'en ai mme srement aussi  la maison , mais comme je ne sais pas laquelle c'est , j'ai pas os remplir le stylo ..
je vais aller voir ton lien Auteur  :;): 

 ::ccool:: ton lien , je ne fais pas de vitrail , surtout des bijoux ( ouais normal pour une fille  ::mrgreen::  ) le verre passe dans un four , mais pour la coupe je pense que c'est pareil , d'ailleurs j'ai retrouv pas mal de matriel que j'ai aussi ...ils disent pas  quoi ca sert , mais bon , ca c'est pas urgent ...j'ai vu les photos du flacon d'huile , il me semble avoir vu ca dans le bric  brac ...j'irai voir demain ...en fait c'est un petit flacon ,du coup ca change tout , moi je cherchais une grande bouteille ...

----------


## minnesota

Pour dcouper le verre, tu nen as pas besoin. Ce qui est important, c'est d'viter de racler le bord du verre avec la roulette, car c'est a qui l'use en fait, mais la lame en elle-mme, si elle est bien utilise, peut te faire des kilomtres de dcoupe. Et il faut aussi ne pas repasser sur un premier trac, a aussi a l'use, et pas appuyer trop fort non plus.

EDIT

un bon outil :

----------


## rothen

merci Minnesota , mais je pense que c'est pour couper du verre plus gros , moi je fais pour l'instant que des bijoux , et le "stylo avec pointe de diamant " est plus adapt je pense pour ce travail ..
 Pour ceux que ca intresse , une petite ide du fusing ..en fait , quand je mets mes morceaux de verre je ne sais jamais ce que ca va donner , alors je fais une photo  l'entre du four 

 

et photo aprs une dizaine d'heures de cuisson avec programme montant jusqu' 850 degr 



on peut s'amuser  voir les transformations , c'est fou ce que ca change non ? 

et voil un des bijoux fini ...



bon , c'est sr ce genre de chose ca n'interesse pas vraiment les hommes  ::mrgreen::  mais c'tait pour vous donner une ide de l'univers du fusing ...c'est passionnant non ?   :;):

----------


## Auteur

euh... tu avais prvu de mettre des photos dans ton dernier message ? J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas pass  ::?:

----------


## rothen

ah bon ? 
moi je les vois sur mon message 
j'ai loup une tape ?
personne ne les voit  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Ouep, moi aussi je n'ai pas de photos  ::(:

----------


## Lady

Je ne vois pas non plus hors a m'intresse car je fait des bijoux et j'ai pas encore test le fusing.  je veux voir !!!

----------


## rothen

c'est dingue , je comprends pas , moi j'ai le tout ...bon , ben je vais reessayer ..

PS :tu fais quoi comme bijoux lady ?

----------


## rothen

nouvel essai  :;): 

merci Minnesota , mais je pense que c'est pour couper du verre plus gros , moi je fais pour l'instant que des bijoux , et le "stylo avec pointe de diamant " est plus adapt je pense pour ce travail ..
 Pour ceux que ca intresse , une petite ide du fusing ..en fait , quand je mets mes morceaux de verre je ne sais jamais ce que ca va donner , alors je fais une photo  l'entre du four 



et photo aprs une dizaine d'heures de cuisson avec programme montant jusqu' 850 degr 




on peut s'amuser  voir les transformations , c'est fou ce que ca change non ? 

et voil un des bijoux fini ...



bon , c'est sr ce genre de chose ca n'interesse pas vraiment les hommes  ::mrgreen::  mais c'tait pour vous donner une ide de l'univers du fusing ...c'est passionnant non ?   :;): 

bon , l vous voyez quelque chose ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je vois tout dans ton deuxime post  ::): 

Et c'est trs joli comme rsultat, alors qu' l'entre du four j'ai pens "a ne ressemble  rien" pour la plupart des objets; mais  la sortie c'est "mignon tout plein".

----------


## Lady

Ca rend bien !  ::ccool:: 

Aller je vais regarder combien coute un four pour faire a ...

Bon  priori a partir de 800euro pour les petit modle  olalala beaucoup plus ^^

Tiens y a des "four" pour faire a au micro onde ?! ... bon c'est uniquement pour faire des petites pices et une  la fois et en plus il conseil de pas faire a dans le mme micro onde que la nourriture .. du coup a  beau cout que 150 euro si faut rajouter le pris du micro onde a deviens vite plus chre ... en plus a limite le choix du verre qu'a certain type.

----------


## ManusDei

> bon , c'est sr ce genre de chose ca n'interesse pas vraiment les hommes  mais c'tait pour vous donner une ide de l'univers du fusing ...c'est passionnant non ?


Tu peux faire des choses pas plate avec a ? Genre des verres, ou des assiettes (il faut un moule ?) ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Bah je ne connaissais pas et c'est sympa. Tu les vends ?  ::D:

----------


## rothen

Pour Miaow : merci c'est sympa  :;): 

Pour Lady , tu ne m'as pas dit , tu fais quoi comme bijoux ? 

Pour Manus Dei : les verres se font avec une autre technique , mais on peut faire des choses avec des moules , moi j'ai reussi  faire a , car je voulais faire un essai " poudre de verre "
avant 

aprs 


pour Little White : en fait mes amis m'avait inscrite pour me faire bouger  2 marchs de Nol en salle , donc , il y a bien fallu que je m'y mette , en plus , j'ai trs bien vendu , ca a mis du beurre dans les pinards  ::lol::  bon , depuis je vide la maison alors je n'ai plus le temps , mais je m'y remettrai ...je ne les vends pas de cette faon mais si ca t'interesse je peux t'envoyer le lien du site que j'avais fait  ce moment l

----------


## minnesota

Au temps pour moi, j'tais dans une optique de verre jusqu' 6 mm  ::aie:: 

Sinon, c'est magnifique rothen, j'aime beaucoup...

----------


## rothen

bon , c'est pas tout ca ...vous n'avez encore pas travaill aujourd'hui , alors on y va ..c'est quoi ca ?



ca marche  pile , et sur count ca donne des chiffres qui montent ...ca peut tre un compteur de radioactvit ? si c'est ca ,ca marche comment ? et jusqu'a combien ca peut monter sans risque ?  ::roll:: 

2eme nigme 



l bizarre je trouve pas de pile , ni de quoi le brancher et il y a crit dessus 433 MHZ Wireless transmission 

 vous  :;):

----------


## rothen

> Sinon, c'est magnifique rothen, j'aime beaucoup...


merci Minnesota , c'est gentil ...heureusement que je suis ttue car j'ai failli arreter le premier jour ou j'ai essay de couper le verre , j'avais plus un doigt sans pansement  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

::mouarf:: 

les phOtOs, les phOtOs, les phOtOs...  ::mouarf:: 

Ah croisement de poste. Ah sinon, il faut mettre des gants, il en existe de trs "agrippantes", en kevlar avec effet seconde peau = top scurit.

En tout cas heureusement que le corps est bien fait et que a cicatrise.  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> les phOtOs, les phOtOs, les phOtOs... MDR , heureusement le sang s'enlevait bien du verre 
> 
> Ah croisement de poste. pas grave ...on est dans la taverne Ah sinon, il faut mettre des gants, il en existe de trs "agrippantes", en kevlar avec effet seconde peau = top scurit.en fait j'ai trouv les gants ...aprs ..et un copain est venu m'apprendre  couper le verre ...depuis je me coupe ...beaucoup moins

----------


## minnesota

En fait je parlais des photos de ta dernire nigme, on ne les y voit pas  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

c'est dingue a , parce que moi , je les vois , j'y comprends rien ...

bon , c'est pas tout ca ...vous n'avez encore pas travaill aujourd'hui , alors on y va ..c'est quoi ca ?



ca marche  pile , et sur count ca donne des chiffres qui montent ...ca peut tre un compteur de radioactvit ? si c'est ca ,ca marche comment ? et jusqu'a combien ca peut monter sans risque ?  ::roll:: 

2eme nigme 


l bizarre je trouve pas de pile , ni de quoi le brancher et il y a crit dessus 433 MHZ Wireless transmission 

 vous  :;): 

j'ai refait pareil , est-ce que l ca passe ? ce que je comprends pas c'est que moi je les vois toujours dans le post , quelle manoeuvre je peut louper ?
Ah je vois la diffrence entre les 2 , les vignettes sont en bas dans le 2eme , est-ce que vous , vous les avez juste en bas , ou insres dazns le texte ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ah je vois la diffrence entre les 2 , les vignettes sont en bas dans le 2eme , est-ce que vous , vous les avez juste en bas , ou insres dazns le texte ?


Les deux.

----------


## minnesota

Ouais, pour le premier on dirait bien un compteur Geiger, d'aprs la dsignation qu'on voit dessus. reset pour remettre  zro, count pour les valeurs instantanes, et accumulate, pour faire le cumule. La transmission se fait par radio, ce qui veut dire qu'il y a un rcepteur quelque part.

Le deuxime produit c'est un thermomtre. Transmission des donnes par radio frquence toujours.

----------


## sevyc64

moi aussi, je les voyais dans le premier post.

pour tes bestioles, oui apparemment un compter geiger pour mesurer la radioactivit (je suis pas comptant sur le coup) et un capteur de temprature sans fils (qui doit bien avoir une source d'alimentation).

Probablement que le capteur de temprature est associ  une centrale domotique ou un thermostat, ou quelque chose du genre

----------


## minnesota

> moi aussi, je les voyais dans le premier post.


Tu vois des photos dans le post de 20h05 ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Tu vois des photos dans le post de 20h05 ?


Oui, je vois les photos dans le texte, mais pas les miniatures en bas. tandis que dans le second, il ya les photos dans le texte et le miniatures en bas.

tente un CTRL+F5 peut-tre

----------


## Auteur

bonsoir,

il n'y a pas d'autres indications sur ton "radioactive monitor" ? Au dos par exemple ?

----------


## sevyc64

> bonsoir,
> 
> il n'y a pas d'autres indications sur ton "radioactive monitor" ? Au dos par exemple ?


Si en faade c'est marque RX669

----------


## Auteur

> Si en faade c'est marque RX669


oui mais je ne trouve rien sur le net avec cette rfrence, d'o ma question.

----------


## Lady

Bon je participe pas  l'identification mais comme je suis lente je rpond  10 postes avant :

Pour rpondre  la question des bijoux j'ai tent l'art clay: de l'argent mlang a un liguant qui le rend travaillable comme de la pte  model puis qu'il faut cuir ensuite, le problme c'est que comme je n'avais pas de four (A priori c'est le mme que pour le fusing) j'ai fait a au chalumeau et du coup la cuisson n'tait pas uniforme et mes bijoux super cassant.

un serpent qui a cass au bout de 15 jours...
 


En ce moment je fait du wire wrapping avec du fil de cuivre argent et des perles de verre ou semi prcieuse (perle (d'huitre), amthyste ...) quand j'aurais vraiment la technique je passerais au fil d'argent et d'or (pas du tout le mme prix)
 (images attachs)

----------


## rothen

> moi aussi, je les voyais dans le premier post.alors l je comprends pas ...pourquoi certains voient et pas d'autres ? toi tu les vois comme moi sans les petites en bas 
> 
> pour tes bestioles, oui apparemment un compter geiger pour mesurer la radioactivit (je suis pas comptant sur le coup) et un capteur de temprature sans fils (qui doit bien avoir une source d'alimentation).l je viens de le faire marcher , comme source ca doit tre une pile , car en le laissant monter ,  34 ca a fait un bruit strident continue ...euh , je dois quitter la maison ...bon , en attendant , je prends aucun risque ...je l'teinds 
> 
> Probablement que le capteur de temprature est associ  une centrale domotique ou un thermostat, ou quelque chose du genreeuh ..ou ca peut se mettre , il n'y a mme pas un trou

----------


## rothen

> Bon je participe pas  l'identification mais comme je suis lente je rpond  10 postes avant :
> 
> Pour rpondre  la question des bijoux j'ai tent l'art clay: de l'argent mlang a un liguant qui le rend travaillable comme de la pte  model puis qu'il faut cuir ensuite,comme ca , a me dit rien ,  et je ne connais pas l'art clay , par contre , je me demande si j'ai pas en stock ce qu'il faut , est-ce que l'argent se prsente en forme de fil d'argent epais ? parce que j'ai trouv a et je ne sais pas  quoi ca sert  le problme c'est que comme je n'avais pas de four (A priori c'est le mme que pour le fusing) j'ai fait a au chalumeau et du coup la cuisson n'tait pas uniforme et mes bijoux super cassant.
> 
> un serpent qui a cass au bout de 15 jours...oh , quel dommage , il tait chouette 
>  
> 
> 
> En ce moment je fais du wire wrapping avec du fil de cuivre argent et des perles de verre ou semi prcieuse (perle (d'huitre), amthyste ...) quand j'aurais vraiment la technique je passerais au fil d'argent et d'or (pas du tout le mme prix)tu fais des expos ou c'est juste pour le plaisir ?
>  (images attachs)

----------


## sevyc64

> oui mais je ne trouve rien sur le net avec cette rfrence, d'o ma question.


On ne trouve pas grand chose. Moi, j'ai trouv la rfrence KAPO RX669, par exemple ici http://www.meteorite.co.nz/Collectio...-%20RX669.html
Il n'est pas impossible que ce soit un appareil qui a t vendu en kit  monter soit mme

----------


## rothen

ah oui , le lien , c'est tout  fait a ...est-ce que tu peux trouver jusqu' combien je peux rester dans la maison  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> ah oui , le lien , c'est tout  fait a ...est-ce que tu peux trouver jusqu' combien je peux rester dans la maison


ben non je trouve que a. mme la doc sur la photo je l'a trouve pas. peut-tre l-tu quelque part, bien range?

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour les bijoux, ils sont superbes  ::ccool:: 

Pour le coup des photos, aucune ide (que ce soit du pourquoi on ne les voit pas, comme du ce que c'est lorsque nous les voyons  ::aie::  ). Peut tre que tu devrais repasser  la mthode imagehack ... (dsol pour le drangement)

----------


## Auteur

> Peut tre que tu devrais repasser  la mthode imagehack ...


imagehack supprime les photos au bout d'un moment  ::?: 

Rothen n'est pas oblige d'insrer les images dans le texte mais simplement les ajouter en tant que pices jointes.

----------


## LittleWhite

Doublement exact ... (Pour la suppression, je m'en doutais  ::roll:: ).
D'ailleurs, bizarre que l'on ne voit mme pas les pices jointes des messages de rothen ...

----------


## rothen

> ben non je trouve que a. mme la doc sur la photo je l'a trouve pas. peut-tre l-tu quelque part, bien range?


bien range ??? ah a srement  ::mrgreen:: 

si un jour tu passes dans l'est , je t'invite ....tu pourras juger sur pice ...on peut mme pas imaginer  ::mouarf:: 

mais c'est vrai que depuis que j'ai entendu ce bruit strident , je m'inquite un peu  ::?:  personne n'a les normes pour cette radio activit ?

----------


## rothen

> Pour les bijoux, ils sont superbes


merci , super sympa  :;): 




> imagehack supprime les photos au bout d'un moment 
> 
> Rothen n'est pas oblige d'insrer les images dans le texte mais simplement les ajouter en tant que pices jointes.


je vais essayer ...tant que vous les voyez pour trouver ce que c'est , c'est le principal 

en tous cas , ca me fait plaisir de vous avoir tous retrouvs  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> Doublement exact ... (Pour la suppression, je m'en doutais ).
> D'ailleurs, bizarre que l'on ne voit mme pas les pices jointes des messages de rothen ...


peut-tre que Rothen tape l'adresse locale de ses images "C:\...." lorsqu'elle essaye de les ajouter en tant qu'image dans le texte ?





> mais c'est vrai que depuis que j'ai entendu ce bruit strident , je m'inquite un peu  personne n'a les normes pour cette radio activit ?


- tu vois une valeur affiche sur l'cran mais pas d'unit  ::?:  ;
- l'appareil ne semble pas tout jeune ;
- tu n'as aucune documentation.
 ::arrow::  Du coup je me demande si tu peux t'y fier.



Rothen et Lady :
j'aime bien vos bijoux  ::bravo::

----------


## rothen

> peut-tre que Rothen tape l'adresse locale de ses images "C:\...." lorsqu'elle essaye de les ajouter en tant qu'image dans le texte ? bon , ben demain , je fais attention   ca , on verra bien 
> - tu vois une valeur affiche sur l'cran mais pas d'unit  ;ouais , mais ce qui m'inquite surtout c'est le bruit strident ..
> - l'appareil ne semble pas tout jeune ;pas sr , parce qu'il tait dans un tiroir proche 
> - tu n'as aucune documentation.
>  Du coup je me demande si tu peux t'y fier. bon ben , perso , vu le bruit qu'il fait , je prfre dire qu'il ne marche pas 
> 
> 
> 
> Rothen et Lady :
> j'aime bien vos bijoux merci , sympa !


bien sr j'attends toujours des infos sur mes 2 enigmes ...je jette ...je vends ?

----------


## Alvaten

Salut,

Pour le premier, je ne sais pas si ca se vend, qui pourrais bien avoir besoin d'un compteur Geiger ? En plus ton modle semble "ancien" et donc faudrait vrifier qu'il fonctionne correctement, comme il s'agit d'un appareil quand mme relativement sensible, a moins que se soit pour le fun, je pense que quelqu'un qui a vraiment besoin de mesurer la radioactivit achterai un modle dont le fonctionnement est impeccable (mais apparemment un neuf coute dans les 200, au pire essaie de le vendre tu verras bien aprs tout  ::): )

Pour le second, je ne vois pas trop qui ca intresserai. Pour moi  jeter.

A+

----------


## Lady

> tu fais des expos ou c'est juste pour le plaisir ?


J'avais pris le statut auto entrepreneur mais j'ai laiss tomb avant d'tre oprationnel (le site tait presque prt me manquais que le moyen de paiement) par manque de temps (mariage, dmnagement et bb en 1an juste aprs que j'ai commenc les dmarches).
Du coup pour l'instant c'est pour moi que je fait les bijoux mais si j'arrive  faire quelques choses qui en vaut vraiment le coup j'en mettrait peut tre en vente sur ebay (ou autre site plus spcialis).

pour l'art clay c'est un sorte de pte a model temps que c'est pas cuit ==> http://www.labranchedenenuphar.com/art-clay-silver.htm

----------


## rothen

> Salut,Coucou Alvaten 
> 
> Pour le premier, je ne sais pas si ca se vend, qui pourrais bien avoir besoin d'un compteur Geiger ? euh moi ...j'habite a ct d'une centrale , d'ailleurs je sais que mon mari en avait achet plusieursEn plus ton modle semble "ancien" et donc faudrait vrifier qu'il fonctionne correctement, perso j'espre qu'il ne marche , vu le bruit strident qu'il fait en fin de mesure comme il s'agit d'un appareil quand mme relativement sensible, a moins que se soit pour le fun, je pense que quelqu'un qui a vraiment besoin de mesurer la radioactivit achterai un modle dont le fonctionnement est impeccable (mais apparemment un neuf coute dans les 200, au pire essaie de le vendre tu verras bien aprs tout )
> 
> Pour le second, je ne vois pas trop qui ca intresserai. Pour moi  jeter.OK , merci pour tes infos , du coup je les mettrai dans mon bric a brac  1 , ca leur laisse une chance 
> 
> A+


mais par curiosit , j'aimerai quand mme savoir  quoi sert le second , derrire c'est crit Serpie SA TSA 10709
94971 Creteil cedex 9 ( bon , l je pense que c'est l'adresse ) 
model NO ES-1013/46737 
bon , j'arriverai quand mme  dormir ce soir si vous trouvez pas :;):

----------


## rothen

ah super ton lien lady , du coup tu as rsolu une de mes nigmes ,comme j'en ai trouv plusieurs ,  je me demandais  quoi pouvaient servir ces paquets 



tant qu'on y est , comme j'en ai aussi plusieurs de ceux qu'il y a au dessus , c'est le mme genre mais en couleur ?  ::roll:: 

en tous cas c'est dommage que tu aies abandonn , suis ton ide de mettre des articles sur des sites , c'est toujours valorisant de vendre quelque chose qu'on a fait  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

Clay = Argile
Donc c'est de l'argile "artistique". Silver c'est argent, donc probable que cette argile soit argente (gris brillant ?).

L'autre aucune ide.

----------


## Lady

> ah super ton lien lady , du coup tu as rsolu une de mes nigmes ,comme j'en ai trouv plusieurs ,  je me demandais  quoi pouvaient servir ces paquets 
> 
> 
> 
> tant qu'on y est , comme j'en ai aussi plusieurs de ceux qu'il y a au dessus , c'est le mme genre mais en couleur ? 
> 
> en tous cas c'est dommage que tu aies abandonn , suis ton ide de mettre des articles sur des sites , c'est toujours valorisant de vendre quelque chose qu'on a fait


Alors la pate FIMO c'est pas tout  fait pareil. C'est de la pte polymre qui se cuit au four normal (150 C max (et l c'est mme ecrit 130 et 110, dpend de la marque et du type)) et qui fait des objet en "plastique" une fois cuit. Beaucoup s'en serve pour faire des miniatures mais tu peux aussi en faire des bijoux.

Par contre attention la cuisson dgage des vapeurs toxique donc si tu veux essayer 
1 respect bien les temprature crite,
2 fait a dans une pice trs ar et si possible pas dans ton four de cuisine ou alors are le bien aprs (je l'ai fait j'en suis pas morte mais c'est juste pas conseill) .

Et sinon oui les 2 autres c'est l'art clay dont je parlais qui elle se cuit dans ton four pour fusing je sais plus  quel temprature exactement et qui devient de l'argent 650/1000 eme pour celle l (crit dessus)


Pour l'histoire de vendre le problme c'est qu'il faudrait que je me fixe sur une "spcialit" pour vraiment progresser car je suis plus du genre  tenter plein de chose : je dessine, je fait de la customisation de petit poney, de la peinture sur porcelaine ...

----------


## Alvaten

Si les paquets sont bien hermtiques, ca peut encore servir, je connais beaucoups de gens qui font des bricollage avec.




> euh moi ...j'habite a ct d'une centrale


Sans vouloir polmiquer,  cot ou  100km, c'est pas un compteur Geiger qui va servir en cas d'accident,  moins de l'avoir tout le temps allum sur soi et de savoir courir trs vite  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

::merci::   tous pour vos explications et Lady pour ses conseils , car je suis comme toi , toujours envie de toucher  tout , alors je vais essayer   :;): 




> Sans vouloir polmiquer,  cot ou  100km, c'est pas un compteur Geiger qui va servir en cas d'accident,  moins de l'avoir tout le temps allum sur soi et de savoir courir trs vite


ca , c'est sr ...et pour moi , pas besoin de courir en cas d'accident , comme je suis juste  ct , je serai aux premires loges  ::mrgreen:: 

bon , avant d'aller faire mon jardin , je vous soumets l'enigme d'aujourd'hui 

dans un mme petit carton sans rien dessus j'ai trouv a , je ne sais pas du tout ce que ca peut tre , ni d'ailleurs si ca va ensemble 


il n'y a qu'une carte mais j'ai plus de pices que sur la photos , j'ai essay de prendre une photo des indications trouves 



voil ....bon courage aux experts ....moi je vais me mettre au vert et je viendrai voir le resultat ...(enfin s'il y en a un  ::roll::  )en soire  ::mouarf3::

----------


## sevyc64

Quelques prcisions concernant les photos. Je constante que les photos qui posent problme, hier, j'tais logu, je les voyais, aujourd'hui, non logu, je ne les vois pas. Une fois logu elles rapparaissent.


Concernant la dernire nigme. Les 2 gros machins rond avec des fils sont des moteurs Pas  Pas. Ce genre de moteur permet un positionnement angulaire trs prcis. L'espce de machin en forme de ressort ressemble  un accouplement semi-rigide. Il permet de relier 2 axes entre-eux (par exemple l'axe d'un moteur  l'axe d'une pice entraine par le moteur). La spirale (ressort) entre les 2 extrmits permet un tout petit peu de souplesse et peut donc compenser un tout lger dfaut d'alignement des 2 axes  coupler.

Pour la carte lectronique, du fabricant MDFly,  dfaut d'autres informations, il n'est pas idiot de penser qu'elle puisse servir  piloter les 2 moteurs.

----------


## Auteur

> Les 2 gros machins rond avec des fils sont des moteurs Pas  Pas. Ce genre de moteur permet un positionnement angulaire trs prcis. L'espce de machin en forme de ressort ressemble  un accouplement semi-rigide. Il permet de relier 2 axes entre-eux (par exemple l'axe d'un moteur  l'axe d'une pice entraine par le moteur). La spirale (ressort) entre les 2 extrmits permet un tout petit peu de souplesse et peut donc compenser un tout lger dfaut d'alignement des 2 axes  coupler.
> 
> Pour la carte lectronique, du fabricant MDFly,  dfaut d'autres informations, il n'est pas idiot de penser qu'elle puisse servir  piloter les 2 moteurs.


avec a Rothen peut faire le bonheur d'un lectronicien  ::love:: 

Les moteurs pas  pas tu en trouves par exemple dans ton lecteur DVD ou lecteur CD :  ils servent  positionner prcisment la lentille qui va lire les donnes du disque.

----------


## rothen

super Sevyc et Auteur  ::ccool::  pendant que je me cassais le dos au jardin  ::mouarf:: vous avez bien travaill ...

d'abord en ce qui concerne les photos , Sevyc tu dis qu'on les voit quand on est logu ...comme moi je les vois tout le temps , je dois y tre ....mais euh , ca veut dire quoi "tre logu " ?  ::roll:: 

en ce qui concerne l'nigme , si j'ai bien compris tout ce qui est dans ce paquet va ensemble et fait partie d'un lot ...est-ce que ca peut faire partie d'un appareil ou est-ce que je peux le vendre  part ... un lectronicien :;): 

enfin , si ca peut se vendre  ::roll:: 
si oui , je dois mettre ca sous quoi et  combien ?

en tous cas super  ::ccool::  vous avez rapidement trouv ...vous tes forts  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> d'abord en ce qui concerne les photos , Sevyc tu dis qu'on les voit quand on est logu ...comme moi je les vois tout le temps , je dois y tre ....mais euh , ca veut dire quoi "tre logu " ?


 quand tu te connectes sur le site en utilisant tes identifiants  :;): 





> en ce qui concerne l'nigme , si j'ai bien compris tout ce qui est dans ce paquet va ensemble et fait partie d'un lot ...est-ce que ca peut faire partie d'un appareil ou est-ce que je peux le vendre  part ... un lectronicien


mieux vaut vendre tous le lot, si a peut se vendre effectivement.


Pour ce qui est des photos : lorsqu'elles sont en pice jointe du message elles ne sont pas visibles tant que tu n'es pas connecte  :;): 
Aprs quand les photos sont insres dans les messages je ne sais pas comment a marche  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

bon , ben je vais essayer de mettre le lot en vente , on sait jamais , mais je mets quoi comme titre  l'annonce ? et  quel prix ? 

quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll:: 

en tous cas je me demande bien ce que mon mari avait l'intention de faire avec ce kit ...dans la vie courante , une fois qu'on a fait ce montage , ca peut servir  quoi  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

> Aprs quand les photos sont insres dans les messages je ne sais pas comment a marche


Bah, elles sont affichs que pour les membres connects.Sinon les autres ne voient rien. Mais je n'ai pas mieux  proposer pour rothen  ::?:

----------


## rothen

> Bah, elles sont affichs que pour les membres connects.Sinon les autres ne voient rien. Mais je n'ai pas mieux  proposer pour rothen


pas de souci LittleWhite , elle est trs bien ta mthode , ::ccool::  je gagne un temps fou par rapport  image shake qui est devenu galre en dernier ...donc tu vois , tu m'as bien aide  ::zoubi:: 

en plus , je crois que si je mets les vignettes en bas , tout le monde peut les voir ... :;):

----------


## Auteur

> bon , ben je vais essayer de mettre le lot en vente , on sait jamais , mais je mets quoi comme titre  l'annonce ? et  quel prix ? 
> 
> quelqu'un a une ide ? 
> 
> en tous cas je me demande bien ce que mon mari avait l'intention de faire avec ce kit ...dans la vie courante , une fois qu'on a fait ce montage , ca peut servir  quoi


peut-tre que des personnes faisant du modlisme ?

----------


## Loceka

> je gagne un temps fou par rapport  image shake qui est devenu galre en dernier


Et a permet aux gens comme moi qui sont derrire un proxy de pouvoir les voir. \o/

----------


## rothen

> Et a permet aux gens comme moi qui sont derrire un proxy de pouvoir les voir. \o/


bonjour Loceka  ::coucou:: 

il me semble que j'ai des trucs marqus Proxy ,je croyais que ca venait d'une machine outil  ::oops::  , ca ressemble  quoi un proxy , tu peux me mettre une photo ?

pour Auteur , tu crois que je peux mettre en titre " kit pour modelisme " ou quelque chose dans ce gout l ? et pour le prix ? j'en ai vraiment aucune ide  ::roll::  si je pouvais avoir une fourchette  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Proxy est un mot anglais, qui a une signification. (Que j'oublie un peu  ::aie:: ).

Sinon, ici, proxy est une machine qui fait interface (ou passerelle) entre une machine A (celle de Loceka) et le reste du web.
Cela permet d'ajouter des filtres ou tout autre chose

(Oh, j'ai trop mal expliqu  ::?: )

----------


## Lady

> Proxy est un mot anglais, qui a une signification. (Que j'oublie un peu ).
> 
> Sinon, ici, proxy est une machine qui fait interface (ou passerelle) entre une machine A (celle de Loceka) et le reste du web.
> Cela permet d'ajouter des filtres ou tout autre chose
> 
> (Oh, j'ai trop mal expliqu )


Y a toujours la page wikipdia mais je suis pas sre qu'elle soit 100% accessible au nophyte 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy

Je vais la lire car j'avoue que je saurais pas non plus expliquer ce qu'est un proxy ni trs sur de savoir  100% ce que c'est lol

----------


## Loceka

> ca ressemble  quoi un proxy , tu peux me mettre une photo ?


Un proxy a ressemble  a :



En gros c'est une passerelle entre ton PC et internet qui filtre les sites ou pages auxquels tu as le droit d'accder et qui, dans le cas prsent, bloque les 3/4 des sites internet.

Par exemple sur dveloppez, je ne peux pas accder aux sujets dont le titre contient le mot "Facebook", je ne peux pas voir les images hbergs sur des sites de partage, les sites de vidos, les blogs, les forums, etc. sont bloqus (et la plupart du temps a me bloque dans une recherche professionnelle plutt que ludique).

----------


## Lung

Moi c'est websence qui sert a a.

 ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !
Ah comme je suis contente de vous avoir retrouvs :;):  j'ai cr vous  perdre  jamais ...j'ai cram mon ordi aujourd'hui  ::cry::  et comme pour arriver sur le post , je cliquais sur " dernire rponse" , j'ai eu un mal fou ...bon , ca y est ,enfin pour ce soir :;):  mais ne vous inquitez pas si vous ne me voyez pas dans les prochains jours , je boude pas , je cherche une solution  ::mouarf:: 
Pour le proxy ( trs chouette ta reprsentation Loceka :;):  ) je me demande si j'avais pas a sur mon ordi , car je n'avais jamais aucun spam et des fentres bloques , perso je trouvais a bien , enfin , ca faisait gagner du temps  ::mrgreen:: 

A ds que je peux pour une nouvelle nigme  :;): 

en attendant , bon WE  tous  ::salut::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour retrouver les conversation, on peut utiliser le Tableau de bord (accessible lorsque l'on se connecte)
Pour le proxy, ce n'est pas (normalement) quelque chose sur l'ordinateur que l'on utilise. C'est un ordinateur entre la machine de l'utilisateur et internet, qui va dcider les choses qui peuvent venir ou non d'internet sur l'ordinateur de l'utilisateur.
Ce dont tu parle, je pense que c'est plus des part feu / anti pop up et autre plugin qui permette d'enlever les publicits des sites web (car trop ... coeurantes et intrusives)

----------


## Auteur

> pour Auteur , tu crois que je peux mettre en titre " kit pour modelisme " ou quelque chose dans ce gout l ? et pour le prix ? j'en ai vraiment aucune ide  si je pouvais avoir une fourchette


Franchement je ne sais pas quoi te dire. J'ai pens au modlisme car on peut y trouver des lectroniciens. 
Quant au prix que tu peux demander, pareil, je ne sais pas quoi te dire.

Dsol  ::(:

----------


## rothen

> Ce dont tu parles, je pense que c'est plus des part feu / anti pop up et autre plugin qui permette d'enlever les publicits des sites web (car trop ... curantes et intrusives)


oui , Little White , ca doit tre  ...en fait c'est mon mari qui a adapter mon ordi " une blonde"  ::mrgreen::  tout tait programm , les favoris , o j'avais qu' cliquer pour arriver au bon endroit , de mme pour les logiciels photos et autres, l je suis compltement perdue , je ne sais mme pas comment je peux faire pour avoir mes mails  ::oops::  , en plus avec ce long WE aucun ami qui s'y connat de dispo  ::cry:: , heureusement que j'ai russi  faire marcher internet sur un des ordi de mon mari , j'aurai vraiment eu du mal  supporter une coupure complte ...
en ce qui concerne les donnes dans mon ordi , tous mes mails , photos et logiciels , comment faire pour les rcuprer ? euh non , j'ai fait aucune sauvegarde  ::oops:: j'espre que ca va aller, les "vieux " ca tient  leurs affaires  ::mouarf::  mais bon , faut relativiser , par rapport a ceux de Nany qui on rcemment tout perdu dans les orages , c'est pas grand chose ...et de toutes faons il y a peu , j'ai perdu bien plus que a   ::?:  alors ca c'est rien ...oui , oui , mthode Couet  :;): 





> Franchement je ne sais pas quoi te dire. J'ai pens au modlisme car on peut y trouver des lectroniciens. 
> Quant au prix que tu peux demander, pareil, je ne sais pas quoi te dire.
> 
> Dsol


Pas de souci Auteur , je mettrai sous modlisme sur le bon coin ,avec photo et  un prix bas, et je verrai ce que ca donne ...enfin quand j'aurai russi  rcuprer  mon ordi ou  me servir de celui-l ..c'est pas gagn  ::mrgreen:: 

 bientt si tout va bien ....
ou  plus tard si je plante tout comme d'hab  ::mouarf1::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> en ce qui concerne les donnes dans mon ordi , tous mes mails , photos et logiciels , comment faire pour les rcuprer ? euh non , j'ai fait aucune sauvegarde j'espre que ca va aller, les "vieux " ca tient  leurs affaires  mais bon , faut relativiser , par rapport a ceux de Nany qui on recemment tout perdu dans les orages , c'est pas grand chose ...et de toutes faons il y a peu , j'ai perdu bien plus que a   alors ca c'est rien ...oui , oui , methode Couet [/COLOR]


Tout dpend de la partie de l'ordinateur qui a cram. Tant que ce n'est pas le disque dur (le composant qui stocke les donnes) ou que ce n'est pas le disque qui avait tes donnes (on peut en avoir plusieurs), rien n'est perdu, mais il faut ouvrir l'ordi. 

D'ailleurs, ton ordi qui a "cram" c'est vague, si a trouve tout l'ordi est rcuprable. 

Bon aprs si c'est vraiment du sens propre et que tu n'as plus qu'un botier calcin, c'est mal parti  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

> oui , Little White , a doit tre  ...en fait c'est mon mari qui a adapter mon ordi " une blonde"  tout tait programm , les favoris , o j'avais qu' cliquer pour arriver au bon endroit , de mme pour les logiciels photos et autres


Je connais le principe  ::): 




> , l je suis compltement perdue , je ne sais mme pas comment je peux faire pour avoir mes mails  , en plus avec ce long WE aucun ami qui s'y connat de dispo , heureusement que j'ai reussi  faire marcher internet sur un des ordi de mon mari , j'aurai vraiment eu du mal  supporter une coupure complte ...





> en ce qui concerne les donnes dans mon ordi , tous mes mails , photos et logiciels , comment faire pour les rcuprer ? euh non , j'ai fait aucune sauvegarde j'espre que ca va aller, les "vieux " ca tient  leurs affaires  mais bon , faut relativiser , par rapport a ceux de Nany qui on rcemment tout perdu dans les orages , c'est pas grand chose ...et de toutes faons il y a peu , j'ai perdu bien plus que a   alors ca c'est rien ...oui , oui , mthode Couet


On s'attache trop rapidement  ses choses immatrielles  ::?: 
Pour les donnes, rien ne dit que vous les avez perdu. Comme dit prcdemment, il faut voir le disque dur, quitte  le mettre dans un autre ordinateur, le brancher et tester.

(L'informatique, c'est beaucoup de tests et d'exprimentations, il ne faut pas en avoir peur (ce n'est pas de la magie noire)).

----------


## Auteur

Rothen, peux-tu me donner les rfrences des circuits intgrs (regarde ma pice jointe je les ai mis en vidence en bleu) qui sont sur la plaque ? Les rfrences sont crites sur les puces.
Je me demande si ce ne sont pas des circuits programmables.

Tu peux galement me montrer ou me dire ce que sont les lments que j'ai entour en jaune ?

En passant, tu n'as pas un mode d'emploi ou un CD avec ce circuit ?

----------


## rothen

Pour Miaow et Little White , c'est vrai je suis bien une femme , j'exagre toujours un peu  ::mouarf::  mais faut dire que je suis accroc  mon ordi , alors je me suis sentie compltement dmunie , l pas de souci , ca va mieux ...surtout depuis que j'ai retrouv internet  ::lol::  en plus quelqu'un vient lundi AM , alors si ca se trouve , lundi soir je serai toute" gaite "...oui , il ne me faut pas grand chose ::mouarf3::  

en ce qui concerne le circuit je l'ai montr hier  un radio amateur qui ne sait pas ce que c'est , mais il a dit que mon mari avait recu le circuit en kit , qu'il l'avait mont ..mais jamais utilis , Dieu seul sait ce qu'il voulait en faire , par contre , en ce qui concerne un des 2 appareils prcdents , un fait partie d'une station mto , il n'y a plus qu' trouver la bas  ::?: 




> Rothen, peux-tu me donner les rfrences des circuits intgrs (regarde ma pice jointe je les ai mis en vidence en bleu) qui sont sur la plaque ? Les rfrences sont crites sur les puces.
> Je me demande si ce ne sont pas des circuits programmables.mme avec une loupe , je ne garantie pas l'exactitude des chiffres , on voit  peine  F PG06AF
>                      MM74HC14N 
> 
> Tu peux galement me montrer ou me dire ce que sont les lments que j'ai entour en jaune ?ca ressemble  de grosses lame de rasoiret dessus il y a 
> TOSHIBA
> TA8435H
> JAPAN 402KE1
> 
> En passant, tu n'as pas un mode d'emploi ou un CD avec ce circuit ? malheureusement non , il n'y avait rien d'autre dans le carton , tu crois que je dois chercher un CD avec MD fly dessus comme c'est crit sur laplaque ?


en tous cas , bon courage aux experts , vraiment pas facile cette nigme , mais bon , depuis que vous avez trouv le klystron , plus rien m'tonne  ::mouarf2::

----------


## LittleWhite

A cause des moteurs, je me demande si ce ne sont pas des controleurs pour lecteur de CD, ou cassette (les vieux trucs).

----------


## Auteur

> .mme avec une loupe , je ne garantie pas l'exactitude des chiffres , on voit  peine F PG06AF
> MM74HC14N
> 
> ca ressemble  de grosses lame de rasoir et dessus il y a
> TOSHIBA
> TA8435H
> JAPAN 402KE1


Tu m'as donn exactement ce qu'il fallait  ::D: 
Pour les connaisseurs, le 74HC14N sont des trigger de Shmitt  et les TA8435H sont des composants qui pilotent des moteurs pas  pas.


J'ai cru que c'tait un systme programmable, je me suis tromp  ::oops::

----------


## rothen

::bravo::  Auteur ! 

mais o tu vas chercher tout   ::roll:: 

bon , ben , euh ,  la premire lecture, j'ai rien compris , ouais normal  ::mouarf:: 

aprs plusieurs lectures , je pense qu'on peut dire que c'est l'anctre de l'onduleur ...est-ce que c'est bien  ::roll::  ...de toutes faons , ca n'a plus grande utillit aujourd'hui ,  part pour quelqu'un qui aime se compliquer la vie  ::mouarf3:: 

Avec un peu...non beaucoup .. de chance, demain soir mon ordi sera repar et je pourrai vous mettre des photos pour la prochaine nigme ...en attendant bonne fin de  WE  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> mais o tu vas chercher tout


sur le net, en tapant les rfrences que tu m'as donnes  ::mrgreen:: 




> aprs plusieurs lectures , je pense qu'on peut dire que c'est l'anctre de l'onduleur ...est-ce que c'est bien  ...de toutes faons , ca n'a plus grande utillit aujourd'hui ,  part pour quelqu'un qui aime se compliquer la vie


 ::cry::   un trigger de Shmitt, anctre de l'onduleur  ::cry::  et a ne sert  rien sauf  se compliquer la vie qu'elle dit  ::cry::  et a la fait rigoler  ::cry:: 


 ::ouin::

----------


## rothen

> sur le net, en tapant les rfrences que tu m'as donnes l c'est sr t'es bien plus dou que moi ...tu t'gares peut-tre moins aussi 
> 
> 
>   un trigger de Shmitt, anctre de l'onduleur  et a ne sert  rien sauf  se compliquer la vie qu'elle dit  et a la fait rigoler 
> euh...j'ai peut-tre pas tout compris alors 
> tu sais quoi , je vais le mettre sous "trigger de Schmitt  5 ou 10  sur le bon coin ( enfin quand j'aurai rcupr mon ordi   ) curieuse de voir s'il y aura une seule rponse ...
> d'ailleurs est-ce qu'il y en a un seul autre sur ce forum qui connaisse ce magnifique objet  qu'est le "trigger de  Shmitt " ??? 
> en tous cas auteur ,meri pour la rsolution de cette nigme



le problme , c'est que j'ai beaucoup de cartes dans ce genre l , ca ne se vends pas sur internet et ca me fait du mal de les jeter , quelqu'un a une ide de ce que je pourrai en faire ?  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Le trigger de Shmitt n'est qu'une partie de la carte, je crois. Il faudrait la mettre avec les moteurs pas  pas, puisqu'elle sert je crois  les contrler. Par contre je ne suis pas sr d' qui cela pourrait servir...peut-tre des enthousiastes de la robotique?

----------


## Auteur

> tu sais quoi , je vais le mettre sous "trigger de Schmitt  5 ou 10  sur le bon coin ( enfin quand j'aurai rcupr mon ordi ) curieuse de voir s'il y aura une seule rponse ...





> Le trigger de Shmitt n'est qu'une partie de la carte, je crois. Il faudrait la mettre avec les moteurs pas  pas, puisqu'elle sert je crois  les contrler. Par contre je ne suis pas sr d' qui cela pourrait servir...peut-tre des enthousiastes de la robotique?


Effectivement le trigger de Shmitt n'est qu'une toute petite partie de cette carte. Ce sont les composants que j'ai entour de bleu dans ma dernire pice jointe. Ces puces ne coutent que quelques centimes.

Et il ne faut pas vendre cette carte sous ce nom, a n'a pas de sens et ce n'est pas sa fonction.
Si tu veux la vendre il faut plutt indiquer :_ "carte contrleur de moteurs pas  pas fournie avec deux moteurs"_



Un des membres de dvp fait un peu de robotique, je l'ai contact dans le cas o il serait intress par ce dispositif. Je n'ai pas eu encore de rponse.







> le problme , c'est que j'ai beaucoup de cartes dans ce genre l , ca ne se vends pas sur internet et ca me fait du mal de les jeter , quelqu'un a une ide de ce que je pourrai en faire ?


Donne les rfrences crites sur ces cartes, on verra ce que l'on peut en tirer.

----------


## rothen

::merci::  Miaow et Auteur pour vos explications 




> Donne les rfrences crites sur ces cartes, on verra ce que l'on peut en tirer.


des cartes en fait , j'en ai plein , beaucoup ont dj t identifies par des amis , pas mal dj jetes  regret mais bon , faut bien vider la maison  ::?: 

dans les dernires trouves sous plastique , donc neuve ...mais srement ancienne  ::?: 
1re .Lucent 
fw323604
1394A LINK PHY
0029S
2030725
2eme
microsoft windows98 
20PMT04B
YCL
9932

J'en ai aussi une toute grande , mais l il faudrait une photo , mais l c'est pas gagn  ::?: 

le rparateur"  domicile" est venu , moi je pensais qu'il allait rgler mon pb ordi sur place , ben non ...il a dit que la carte mre tait morte, que ca valait pas la peine de rparer  ::cry:: et qu'il allait me rcuprer sur mon ordi les donnes qu'il pourrait  ..je suis compltement anantie  ::calim2:: je pensais trouver quelqu'un qui m'aide  me servir de celui l , qui me mette picassa et me dise comment mettre les photos , mais non , rien  ::cry::  comme en plus le disque dur de cet ordi est plein , que mon adresse mail est sur un site spcial ..moi qui rpondais aux mails en cliquant dessus ,j'ai plus aucune adresse , je suis vraiment mal partie  ::cry:: 
bon , je vais aller prendre l'air pour essayer de positiver... tout  l'heure , si je ne me suicide pas entre temps   ::mouarf3::

----------


## Auteur

> :
> 1re .
> Lucent 
> fw323604
> 1394A LINK PHY
> 0029S
> 2030725


je crois que c'est une carte avec des ports USB




> :
> 2eme
> microsoft windows98 
> 20PMT04B
> YCL
> 9932


carte rseau d'aprs mes recherches.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> le rparateur"  domicile" est venu , moi je pensais qu'il allait rgler mon pb ordi sur place , ben non ...il a dit que la carte mre tait morte, que ca valait pas la peine de rparer et qu'il allait me rcuprer sur mon ordi les donnes qu'il pourrait  ..je suis compltement anantie


Normalement, tu ne dois perdre aucune donne ( part ce qui n'tait pas sauvegard et eventuellement ce qui tait en cours de modification, si l'ordi a "cram" pendant que tu t'en servais).

La carte mre relie tous les autres composants entre eux. Si elle est morte, l'ordi ne remarcheras plus mais les autres composants devraient tre toujours valables; s'ils ne sont pas trs vieux a peut tre la peine de les monter sur une autre carte mre.

----------


## rothen

Meri Auteur pour tes recherches  :;): , la carte rseau , elle peut servir  quoi ? ::roll:: 




> Normalement, tu ne dois perdre aucune donne ( part ce qui n'tait pas sauvegard et eventuellement ce qui tait en cours de modification, si l'ordi a "cram" pendant que tu t'en servais).
> 
> La carte mre relie tous les autres composants entre eux. Si elle est morte, l'ordi ne remarcheras plus mais les autres composants devraient tre toujours valables; s'ils ne sont pas trs vieux a peut tre la peine de les monter sur une autre carte mre.


mon pb surtout c'est que je ne sais mme pas chez qui mon mail est hberg  ::oops::  du coup  il n'est pas sr de pouvoir rcuperer l'adresse de mes contacts ...alors si je dois me creer un nouveau mail je vais perdre pleins d'amis  ::cry::  

heureusement qu'il me reste face book et les forums , enfin pour l'instant , ca limite les dgats  :;): 

sinon ,  quoi ressemble une carte mre ? je pourrais pas avoir a dans mon bric  brac ? ::roll:: ...et aussi , est-ce qu'on peut voir qu'une carte mre est morte sans ouvrir l'ordi ? juste parce qu'on voit que le courant arrive , mais ne passe plus dans l'ordi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> Meri Auteur pour tes recherches , la carte rseau , elle peut servir  quoi ?


 te connecter sur internet par exemple  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Euh, la perte du courriel, je doute un peu  ::koi:: 
Sauf si vraiment votre PC tait aussi serveur (de messagerie) O_o.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> sinon ,  quoi ressemble une carte mre ? je pourrais pas avoir a dans mon bric  brac ?...et aussi , est-ce qu'on peut voir qu'une carte mre est morte sans ouvrir l'ordi ? juste parce qu'on voit que le courant arrive , mais ne passe plus dans l'ordi ?


_A priori_ ce que tu dcris semble correspondre  une carte mre morte, oui. Si la carte mre est morte, l'alimentation fonctionne mais le bouton de dmarrage n'entraine pas d'effet parce qu'il passe par la carte mre, normalement.

En mme temps, le bouton de dmarrage pourrait avoir un problme et a ferait le mme effet. C'est moins probable (le bouton est un interrupteur tout simple) mais au moins par acquis de conscience, j'aurais ouvert le PC.

Une carte mre est une grande carte avec de nombreux slots, un socket pour le processeur, et des prises pour les connecteurs. Voila la forme gnrale:


Tu consultais tes mails comment? Avec Outlook ou un programme similaire?

Si c'est le cas, le programme a enregistr ton address et mot de passe quelque part sur le disque dur. Il faut les retrouver ou faire remarcher le programme (de prfrence, car il garde probablement le mot de passe crypt).

----------


## rothen

Pour Auteur MDR  c'est vrai que a me serait utile  :;): 




> Euh, la perte du courriel, je doute un peu 
> Sauf si vraiment votre PC tait aussi serveur (de messagerie) O_o.


Pour le mien non , certains de mon mari oui , car ils servait de relais radio -amateur dans le monde entier ..maintenant comme je faisais partie du sien , j'en sais rien  ::roll:: 
ps : si tu pouvais me tutoyer , ca serait bien , je me sentirai moins vieille  ::mouarf:: 





> _A priori_ ce que tu dcris semble correspondre  une carte mre morte, oui. Si la carte mre est morte, l'alimentation fonctionne mais le bouton de dmarrage n'entraine pas d'effet parce qu'il passe par la carte mre, normalement.
> 
> En mme temps, le bouton de dmarrage pourrait avoir un problme et a ferait le mme effet. C'est moins probable (le bouton est un interrupteur tout simple) mais au moins par acquis de conscience, j'aurais ouvert le PC.
> 
> Une carte mre est une grande carte avec de nombreux slots, un socket pour le processeur, et des prises pour les connecteurs. Voila la forme gnrale:
> 
> 
> Tu consultais tes mails comment? Avec Outlook ou un programme similaire?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, le programme a enregistr ton address et mot de passe quelque part sur le disque dur. Il faut les retrouver ou faire remarcher le programme (de prfrence, car il garde probablement le mot de passe crypt).


ah oui , maintenant que tu en parles , ca doit tre outlook , ca me parle bien  ::lol:: 
par contre , pour la carte mre , je dois pas avoir  , a me dit rien  ::roll:: 

le petit jeune qui est venu m'a t recommand par un copain , il est peut-tre pas si mal aprs tout  ::roll:: , bon , faut dire que mon mari tait un gnie , pas vident de faire confiance  d'autres ..oui , enfin , de toutes faons ,mme si c'est pas vident ,  j'ai plus le choix  ::?: 

en tous cas , je suis contente de vous avoir retrouvs , ca me permet d'avoir d'autres avis ,  ::merci::  vous  :;):

----------


## rothen

Coucou !

aujourd'hui , grce " l'appel  un ami "  ::mrgreen::  j'ai rcupr mes mails ...je me sens mieux  :;): 

demain je fais un essai de photo pour une nouvelle nigme ...alors , si je plante pas tout , demain  :;): 

faut pas que je vous laisse trop longtemps sans travailler , vous allez perdre l'habitude  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Coucou !
> 
> aujourd'hui , grce " l'appel  un ami "  j'ai rcupr mes mails ...je me sens mieux


et c'tait quelle rponse  A, B, C ou D ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

rponse D : Obi wan kenobi

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> rponse D : Obi wan kenobi


euh ..a j'ai pas compris ::calim2:: 

ca veut dire quoi  ::roll:: 

ben , euh, que si c'est gentil bien  sr ..tout le monde le sait ..je suis trop sensible  ::whistle:: 

bon , j'ai mis celui -l , car j'ai pas trouv ,"l'ange" ( tout  fait moi ) dans vos smiles , il y est ?

----------


## sevyc64

C'est dans une parodie du jeu Qui veut gagner des millions, o  chaque question, la rponse D c'est Obi wan kenobi, personnage de la guerre des toiles.

Depuis c'est devenu une blague

Edit : extrait de la page Obiwan kenobi de wikipedia :



> Obi-Wan Kenobi est devenu dans le langage courant une expression qui signifie :   question idiote rponse idiote  ou  n'importe quoi . C'est une allusion  une parodie du jeu tlvis Qui veut gagner des millions ? faite par Les Guignols de l'info. Dans la parodie, lorsque le prsentateur Jean-Pierre Foucault pose une question, la rponse D est invariablement  Obi-Wan Kenobi  quelle que soit la question. L'expression est passe dans la sous-culture francophone d'internet et est rcurrente dans les QCM.

----------


## rothen

comme quoi ..on en apprend tous les jours  :;): 

je ne connaissais pas , du coup , je vais dormir moins idiote ce soir , c'est super  ::mrgreen:: 

bon , j'espre que tu seras aussi en forme demain pour la nouvelle nigme  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> bon , j'ai mis celui -l , car j'ai pas trouv ,"l'ange" ( tout  fait moi ) dans vos smiles , il y est ?


on a celui-l pour le forum  ::ange:: 
et celui-ci sur le chat :

----------


## Lady

> on a celui-l pour le forum 
> et celui-ci sur le chat :



Je sais pas si c'est les contrastes de mon cran qui sont pourris mais le halo jaune sur le fond bleu ciel c'est ... invisible... Heureusement que a parlais d'ange sinon je l'aurais pas vu

Edit: sur le fond bleu fonc des citations c'est dj mieux!

----------


## Auteur

> Je sais pas si c'est les contrastes de mon cran qui sont pourris mais le halo jaune sur le fond bleu ciel c'est ... invisible... Heureusement que a parlais d'ange sinon je l'aurais pas vu
> 
> Edit: sur le fond bleu fonc des citations c'est dj mieux!


c'est vrai

----------


## Loceka

> Je sais pas si c'est les contrastes de mon cran qui sont pourris mais le halo jaune sur le fond bleu ciel c'est ... invisible...


Pareil chez moi... (enfin au boulot (sur l'ordi o je me trouve quoi))

----------


## rothen

c'est sr , que l'ange du forum n'est pas terrible  ::?: 

celui du chat est mieux ...enfin il ressemble plus  un ange quoi  ::mouarf:: 

on le rcupre comment pour le mettre dans le texte ?  ::roll:: 

j'ai un autre problme que vous pourrez peut-tre m'aider  rgler ;J'ai vendu un ULTIMAT 1 mais il manque une pice , sans la photo de cette pice , dans mon bric  brac , j'arriverai pas  la trouver ...la personne m'a envoy un mail avec la photo ...mais j'arrive rien  voir dessus  ::?:  je vous mets son texte 




> Bonjour,
> Voici les photos qui vous permetrons de retrouver la piece qui manque.
> Il sagit sur la premiere photos (page 35 du catalogue) de la piece a gauche qui permet de serrer la piece a tourner entre ses deux ou trois mors de serrage.
> Cette piece est circulaire.
> -Elle se fixe sur le moteur.
> -Elle fera tourner l'objet a travailler qui se fixe de l'autre cot, soit sur une piece pointu a droite du tour qui est prsent sur la photo.
> Merci de votre aide
> Cordialement
> TC


si quelqu'un pouvait trouver une photo plus nette de cette pice , ca m'aiderait  la trouver ..merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Tlcharge l'image sur ton disque dur, puis envoie la dans un message comme tu as fait pour les autres  :;):

----------


## rothen

euh ..a je savais faire sur le mien ...le spcial blonde  ::mouarf:: 

l celui de mon mari c'est une usine  gaz ,le bureau est archi plein de programme ou autre ,  j'y comprends rien  ::oops::  pour l'instant j'arrive juste  faire 2-3 trucs , enfin surtout aller sur les forums  :;):  en plus il est  touche sensitive , hier en voulant chasser un moustique  , j'avais plus que des dessins sur l'cran , plus de souris ...bref j'ai touch partout ...enfin vous voyez ce que a a pu donner  ::mouarf::  heureusement , enfin surtout pour l'ordinateur  ::mrgreen:: qu'un de mes amis a pu venir m'aider ...

bon comme je ne peux pas avoir  quelqu'un  temps complet, va falloir que je fasse des efforts ...je vous promets rien , mais je vais essayer   ::mouarf3:: 

bon , ben malgr plusieurs essais , je n'y arrive pas , je suis vraiment pas doue , j'ai mis des photos sur l'ordi ...mais euh ...aucune ide o elles ont pu atterrir ::oops::  sur le mien , elles allaient sur Picassa , il n'est pas sur cet ordi , enfin disons que je ne l'ai pas trouv  ::?: ...je suis ttue .. referai un essai en soire   ::?:  en attendant , si quelqu'un pouvait me trouver une photo " nette" car celle que j'ai reue est toute floue , de la pice qui manque  l'ultimat 1 , ca m'arrangerait bien  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Regarde dans le dossier "telechargement"  ::D:

----------


## rothen

bon , ben , je suis dsole , je n'y arrive pas   ::cry:: 

vraiment trop blonde sur ce coup l  ::mouarf:: 

bon , demain AM je devrais avoir de l'aide , donc si a marche ,  demain soir ...enfin j'espre  ::zoubi:: 

mais j'avoue que pour moi , tout a , c'est vraiment pas facile  ::cry:: 

heureusement que vous tes l  :;):

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour rothen,

pour tes photos, lorsque tu connectes l'appareil au PC, tu n'as pas une fentre qui te propose d'ouvrir le dossier ? 
a te faciliterai la tache 

Bon courage

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour rothen,
> 
> pour tes photos, lorsque tu connectes l'appareil au PC, tu n'as pas une fentre qui te propose d'ouvrir le dossier ? 
> a te faciliterai la tache 
> 
> Bon courage


merci Nom , c'est vrai qu'il m'en faut ...mon mari avait raison , je suis compltement hermtique  l'informatique  ::cry::  ds qu'on change mes habitudes , je suis compltement perdue   ::?:  normal " les vieux ", a a du mal  s'adapter  ::mouarf:: 

pour les photos , effectivement j'arrive a ouvrir un dossier , a voir les photos sur l'ordi , mais comme c'est pas un logiciel que je connais ,en plus c'est en anglais , j'arrive rien en faire  ::?:  j'ai russi  en mettre une sur le bureau , mais j'arrive pas  la mettre dans le poste , je pense qu'il ne la prend pas parce qu'elle est trop grande , et je ne  sais pas comment rduire   ::cry:: 
cet AM , j'espre que le copain qui vient sera patient et arrivera  me configurer mon ordi de blonde  ::mrgreen:: 
alors si tout va bien ,  ce soir ...pour une nigme "musique" pour changer  :;):

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::coucou:: 

si tout va bien , ca devrait marcher  :;): 

l'enigme d'aujourd'hui 


je vois que ca a un rapport avec la musique , mais c'est quoi ?
c'est des tubes de plastique  ::roll::  de 11 cms 

vous avez une ide ? ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Salut salut,

Je vais peut-tre dire une grosse btise, mais a ressemble  des cylindres, l'anctre du disque.
L'invention d'Edison, quoi...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Salut salut,
> 
> Je vais peut-tre dire une grosse btise, mais a ressemble  des cylindres, l'anctre du disque.
> L'invention d'Edison, quoi...


Bravo !

----------


## Bluedeep

> c'est des tubes de plastique  de 11 cms


Ce n'est pas du plastique au sens habituel du terme, mais une sorte de cire.

----------


## Auteur

> Salut salut,
> 
> Je vais peut-tre dire une grosse btise, mais a ressemble  des cylindres, l'anctre du disque.
> L'invention d'Edison, quoi...


Je pense que c'est a.

J'ai trouv ce petit guide qui pourra peut-tre t'clairer.
http://avis-membres.ebay.fr/Les-cyli...00000003241144

----------


## MiaowZedong

Et tu as le phonographe qui va avec? 

Je n'avais jamais vu de cylindres phonographiques, mme pas en photos  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

> Salut salut,
> 
> Je vais peut-tre dire une grosse btise, mais a ressemble  des cylindres, l'anctre du disque.
> L'invention d'Edison, quoi...


oui , oui , BRAVO  ::applo:: 

et du coup avec vos liens , j'ai cherch et retrouv le reste , comme dab pas tout au mme endroit ,une partie au grenier et le reste  la cave ,  mais c'est gnial ...j'avais pas encore vu cet appareil ...ou alors il y a fort longtemps...ca sert de faire des rangements   ::mouarf::  
du coup Miaow , je peux te mettre la photo ( contente d'avoir retrouv mon Picassa ) :;): 


par contre , pour Bluedepp celui l c'est pas de la cire , c'est trs dur , la mme matire que les vieux disques je pense ::roll::  

comme j'ai aussi  2 vieux phonos ( ca j'ai reconnu  :;):  est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me mettre un lien pour avoir une ide des prix ?  ::roll:: 

en tous cas , vous avez t super rapide  trouver , bravo ::applo::

----------


## Auteur

Sur ebay j'ai vu des phonographes comme le tien entre 300 et 900. Mais c'est marrant a a l'air pas bien gros (l'anctre de l'ipod  ::aie::  ?).

Quant aux cylindres, si j'ai bien compris a n'a de valeur que s'il sont en trs bon tat (audible) et si les boites sont dcores.

----------


## sevyc64

Effectivement, a  l'air d'tre des cylindres de phonographes, et en bon tat en plus. Ce qui est trs rare car ce sont des choses qui vieillissent extrmement mal.

Normalement, ils doivent avoir une sorte de sillon sur le face extrieure du cylindre.

Comme dit sur le lien ebay, trs probablement que les cylindres, tu n'arriveras pas  les vendre. LE mieux est de les inclure dans le lot avec le phonographe

----------


## rothen

> Sur ebay j'ai vu des phonographes comme le tien entre 300 et 900.ah , quand mme  , enfin , ca veut pas dire non plus qu'ils trouvent preneur  mais c'est bien , ca me donne une ide , mme si je trouve que c'est sur-valu  Mais c'est marrant a a l'air pas bien gros non , c'est pas trs gros par rapport  mes autres phonos , 32x24 et 19 cm de haut , c'est pour a que je ne l'avais pas encore vu  (l'anctre de l'ipod  ?).MDR
> 
> Quant aux cylindres, si j'ai bien compris a n'a de valeur que s'il sont en trs bon tat (audible) et si les boites sont dcoresen lisant le lien de Jipete j'ai vu que ceux que j'ai sont en cellulod , enfin  je crois , en tous cas ils ne sont ni moisis , ni ternes , en plus ca a l'air dur ...faudrait quej'essaye de le faire marcher , mais a n'tonnera personne , j'ai pas encore trouv comment a marche .

----------


## rothen

> Effectivement, a  l'air d'tre des cylindres de phonographes, et en bon tat en plus. Ce qui est trs rare car ce sont des choses qui vieillissent extrmement mal.c'est pour ca que je pense qu'ils ne sont pas en cire 
> 
> Normalement, ils doivent avoir une sorte de sillon sur le face extrieure du cylindre.
> 
> tout  fait ,en mettant mes lunettes , j'ai vu a  du mme genre que sur les vieux disques 
> 
> Comme dit sur le lien ebay, trs probablement que les cylindres, tu n'arriveras pas  les vendre. LE mieux est de les inclure dans le lot avec le phonographeoui , oui , t'as raison , vaut mieux vendre a en lot ...mais vais  le faire marcher d'abord..euh , enfin essayer

----------


## Auteur

Fais attention de ne pas les casser en les sortant des boites.

----------


## Auteur

> j'ai un autre problme que vous pourrez peut-tre m'aider  rgler ;J'ai vendu un ULTIMAT 1 mais il manque une pice , sans la photo de cette pice , dans mon bric  brac , j'arriverai pas  la trouver ...la personne m'a envoy un mail avec la photo ...mais j'arrive rien  voir dessus  je vous mets son texte


au fait, tu as retrouv la pice manquante ?

----------


## rothen

> Fais attention de ne pas les casser en les sortant des boites.



en fait , il y en avait dj 2 de casss dans le lot  ::?: ...pourtant c'est marrant , ca me semble costaud ...bon , comme je suis dlicate , je ferai attention  ceux qui restent  ::mouarf:: 




> au fait, tu as retrouv la pice manquante ?


non , pas encore eu le temps de chercher  , ai pass la journe  avancer avec le copain sur les ordi de mon mari..vraiment pas vident entre ce qu'il faut garder , par exemple pour la compta et ce qu'on peut supprimer , ma tte n'tait pas loin d'exploser ..et c'est pas fini  ::?:  bon , le principal , il a reussi  me redonner quelques uns de mes repaires , je revis  ::lol:: ..en plus , j'ai toujours pas reussi  voir  quoi ressemble cette pice , te dis pas , la photo qu'il m'a faite , on voit rien dessus ...bon ,j'aurai peut-tre de la chance demain sur ce coup l  :;):

----------


## rothen

voil la nouvelle nigme :

c'est un petit boitier 

sur une face il y a a :



sur une autre  ;



et rien d'autre ailleurs ...vraiment aucune ide de ce que a peut tre ::roll:: 
et vous  ?

autre chose , je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas mettre d'avatar  ::roll:: 
j'ai a Aucun avatar spcifi  Les avatars sont de petites images qui s'affichent sous votre identifiant partout o vous envoyez un message.
Ne pas utiliser d'avatar
Remarque : si vous avez un avatar personnalis, choisir cette option l'effacera. 


et je n'arrive pas dcocher la case : ne pas utiliser d'avatar ...je dois louper une manoeuvre non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

D'aprs mes rapides recherches il s'agirait d'un appareil permettant de lire des signaux mis par radio-frquence. A confirmer par d'autres plus experts que moi.....

Pour ton avatar quand tu vas dans le menu "Modifier votre avatar" dans le "Tableau de bord", tu as un bouton "Parcourir". Tu cliques dessus et choisis ton avatar (il faut qu'il corresponde aux dimensions notes sous ce bouton !) et lorsque tu vas valider la case  cocher va se dcocher toute seule.

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour

Il s'agit d'un programmeur d'EPROM qui se relie au PC via une liaison srie.

Prix de vente  : 15$ sur ebay en juin 2011.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPP-1-E-PROM...-/230643427351

----------


## Anomaly

Il n'est pas possible de mettre un avatar tant qu'on a pas atteint le seuil de 25 points.

----------


## Lady

Pour le phonographe et les cylindres j'avoue que mon premier rflexe ce serait pas de le mettre sur ebay mais plutt de faire le tour de quelques antiquaires voir ce qu'ils t'en disent / proposent (Tout en ayant vu les prix sur Ebay ce qui te permet de pas te faire trop arnaquer ^^)
On sait jamais tu as peut tre un cylindre super rare et recherch et la personne qui le cherche ne sera pas forcment sur Ebay.

----------


## Auteur

> Il s'agit d'un programmeur d'EPROM qui se relie au PC via une liaison srie.
> Prix de vente  : 15$ sur ebay en juin 2011.


je confirme  :+1:  Petite dfinition de ce qu'est une EPROM :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erasabl...ad_Only_Memory
 Je me dit que tu devrais avoir le logiciel qui permet de programmer ce genre de puces.

c'est le genre de truc qui pourrait m'tre utile pour le boulot  ::aie:: 





> Pour le phonographe et les cylindres j'avoue que mon premier rflexe ce serait pas de le mettre sur ebay mais plutt de faire le tour de quelques antiquaires voir ce qu'ils t'en disent / proposent (Tout en ayant vu les prix sur Ebay ce qui te permet de pas te faire trop arnaquer ^^)
> On sait jamais tu as peut tre un cylindre super rare et recherch et la personne qui le cherche ne sera pas forcment sur Ebay.


pareil  :+1:  J'y ai pens aprs coup, un antiquaire sera peut-tre intress.


PS : on dit *un* ou *une* EPROM ?  ::koi::

----------


## sevyc64

Je confirme, c'est un programmateur d'eprom (on dit une)

De moins en moins utiliser de nos jours.
Peut-tre qu'un lectronicien amateur peut-tre interess.

----------


## Auteur

> Je confirme, c'est un programmateur d'eprom (on dit une)
> De moins en moins utiliser de nos jours.


Je crois que j'ai confondu une eprom avec un microcontrleur  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

c'est appareil est un "programmateur d'eprom", il sert donc  programmer les eprom mais plus largement les prom, eeprom, probablement quelques divers autres composants programables dont peut-tre certains microcontroleurs, car les microcontroleurs contiennent une petite parie d'eprom.

A l'heure actuelle, les prom les plus utilises (quasi exclusivement d'ailleurs) sont les eeprom que l'on connais aujourd'hui sous le nom de mmoire flash, celles qui composent notamment les cl usb et les disques SSD, mais aussi a mmoire dite BIOS des cartes mres des ordinateurs.

Les technologies actuelles ne ne cessite gnralement plus de programmateur specifiques, elles sont programmable in-situ.

Voila pour la minute culturelle  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Voila pour la minute culturelle


tout  fait ...mais qu'est-ce que a fait du bien quand ca s'arrte  ::mouarf:: 
je plaisante , j'apprends plein de choses grce  vous ...mais faut avouer , difficile  placer dans une conversation  ::mouarf3:: 

je crois que je vais faire un "grand" carton o je mettrai toutes les cartes de ce style et le premier qui sera intress partira avec le tout ...bon , il n'y a plus qu' trouver quelqu'un de passionn qui en a envie  ::roll::  s'il y a quelqu'un comme a parmi vous , un MP et je vous envois a pour le prix du port ..juste pour que ca continue  vivre plutt qu'aller  la dchetterie  ::?: 

pour mes phonos ..trouv 4 finalement ..je vais essayer de mettre ca sur le bon coin ...et on verra bien , mais au moins , vous m'avez donn une ide des prix ..et si ca me convient pas , t'as raison Lady ,  :;):  j'irai voir des antiquaires,si je vends ca bien , .ca me permettra de rester un peu plus longtemps dans la maison  :;): 

dommage" magicbisous-nours" , j'adore le nom  ::zoubi:: que ta solution pour l'avatar ne marche pas , je me disais bien , doue comme je suis  ::mouarf::  que  j'y arrive pas ..merci Anomaly , donc faut que j'essaye d'avoir 25 points pour me mettre un avatar ..qui me ressemble  ::mouarf::  quelqu'un a une ide pour que j'y arrive ?

----------


## Auteur

> ..merci Anomaly , donc faut que j'essaye d'avoir 25 points pour me mettre un avatar ..qui me ressemble  quelqu'un a une ide pour que j'y arrive ?


les messages de la taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss. Pour obtenir des points il faut poster dans les autres rubriques  :;): 

Voil tous les dtails :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d98...s-base-points/
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1/...haitez-savoir/
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...re-avatar-etc/

----------


## Bluedeep

> c'est appareil est un "programmateur d'eprom", il sert donc  programmer les eprom mais plus largement les prom, eeprom,:


Et les UVPROM aussi (appeles aussi "Flash EPROM").

Mais bon, les EPROM & UVPROM ne sont pas plus vraiment (du tout ?) utilises mme si les PROM peuvent offrir des avantages inhrents  leurs limitations, et dans certains cas, les EEPROM peuvent encore tre prfrs  la mmoire Flash.

----------


## rothen

bon , ben euh pour mon avatar , c'est pas gagn  ::?: 

ou je publie un "article " o on doit faire  ? ::roll:: 

ou vous continuerez  imaginer  ::ange:: 

je crois que je prfre la 2eme solution  ::mouarf2::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bah, il fut un moment o l'on avais dplac cette discussion pour les points  ::roll::  et qu'elle est revenue ici par la suite.
Sinon, pour l'criture d'un article, ce n'est peut tre pas une mauvaise ide. Sur les jeux vidos ?  ::D:  (Vous avez l'me d'une traductrice et du temps  perdre, alors contactez moi).
Zut, j'tais sens ne plus vouvoyer  ::aie::  dsol  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Sinon, pour l'criture d'un article, ce n'est peut tre pas une mauvaise ide.


clair... avec tout ce qu'elle a dans son grenier il y a de quoi crire, regarde cette discussion, il y a 358 messages.

 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

> Et les UVPROM aussi (appeles aussi "Flash EPROM").
> 
> Mais bon, les EPROM & UVPROM ne sont pas plus vraiment (du tout ?) utilises mme si les PROM peuvent offrir des avantages inhrents  leurs limitations, et dans certains cas, les EEPROM peuvent encore tre prfrs  la mmoire Flash.


Non les UVPROM ne sont pas des flash Eprom (la page wikipdia est fausse sur ce point)

Les UVPRom sont effaable avec des UV, c'est ce que l'on appelle courament les eprom.

Les FlashEprom sont de la famille des eeprom, effaable lectriquement. Ce sont une catgorie d'eeprom, un peu plus volues, qui se comporte presque comme de la ram. C'est celles qui composent les cl USB et les disques SSD.
C'est quasiment les seules prom qui sont utilises actuellement tellement elles sont les plus pratiques

----------


## rothen

meri Sevic  :;): 
 je suis contente que ce sujet soit un peu " scientifique " , a me fait plaisir que vous preniez   coeur :;):  

en ce qui me concerne , je vais regarder pour crire un article , a, avec mon imagination ,  je le sens bien ::mouarf:: ..il y a un lien pour que je vois comment procder ? ::roll::  Little White , TU as une ide ???

en tous cas , je compte sur vous pour me donner ces 25 points  ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour l'article, les traductions sont les plus faciles (si je puis dire (et encore  ::roll:: )). Sinon, si tu veux vraiment faire du from scratch, bah dis nous, un sujet qui pourrait intresser Developpez.com sur lequel tu peux rpandre ton savoir  ::):  (et je doute que ce soit li avec le jeu vido ou la 3D / 2D  ::cry::  )

----------


## minnesota

> en tous cas , je compte sur vous pour me donner ces 25 points


Il suffit de rpondre bien  une question technique dans le forum technique, et on vote tous +1   ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, rassure-moi, t'as cout un peu le phonographe ?

P-S: Tu peux aussi tent le "c'est sr" dans le forum actualits...  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Il suffit de rpondre bien  une question technique dans le forum technique, et on vote tous +1  
> 
> Ca y est ...la nuit m'ayant inspire ,  j'ai rpondu  une question technique 
> l   :http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...-larboresence/
> 
> alors je compte sur vous pour mes 25 points  
> 
> Sinon, rassure-moi, t'as cout un peu le phonographe ?non , j'ai pas encore essay les phonos , j'attends d'avoir des amis  la maison , ca m'vitera de faire des btises 
> 
> P-S: Tu peux aussi tent le "c'est sr" dans le forum actualits... si j'ai pas mes 25 points ...amplement mrits je trouve  j'irai voir la-dessus


 tout  l'heure pour une autre nigme  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Ca y est ...la nuit m'ayant inspire , j'ai rpondu  une question technique


 :8O: 
bravo pour ce 1er point  ::bravo:: 

Juste une chose avec les points : avec les  :+1:  tu as des points en plus mais avec les  :-1:  tu as des points en moins  ::aie::  (les +1 et -1 ne sont pas comptabiliss dans la taverne). Regarde les liens que j'ai posts prcdemment, c'est expliqu.  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Dommage que la balise code n'est pas correctement incluse. Si tu pouvais diter ton message et mettre [/code] pour la seconde balise, ce serait gnial  ::):

----------


## rothen

> Bah, il fut un moment o l'on avais dplac cette discussion pour les points  et qu'elle est revenue ici par la suite.de ce cot l , aucun regret , je prfre et de loin rester dans la taverne ...mme sans point 
> Vous avez  du temps  perdrenon , non , LittleWhite , tu te trompes , je suis archi-dborde  et les journes sont trop courtes pour tout ce que je dois faire ...bon , c'est sr , je dois me disperser trop souvent





> bravo pour ce 1er point 
> 
> Juste une chose avec les points : avec les  tu as des points en plus mais avec les  tu as des points en moins  (les +1 et -1 ne sont pas comptabiliss dans la taverne). Regarde les liens que j'ai posts prcdemment, c'est expliqu.  ben oui , a fait partie du jeu ..comme la plupart de ceux qui suivent ce post le font de leur travail , je vais attendre lundi soir pour faire le bilan ...et tant pis si a n'a pas march , j'aurai au moins  essay .


 


> Dommage que la balise code n'est pas correctement incluse. Si tu pouvais diter ton message et mettre [/code] pour la seconde balise, ce serait gnial


Comme tout le monde s'en doute , pour si bien rpondre  ::mouarf::  , j'ai fait comme dab " appel  un ami "  :;):  ca doit tre permis a non  ::roll::  ..du coup j'ai mal d recopier , merci Little White , je vais essayer de corriger   :;):  

euh , en faisant a , ca donne compltement autre chose ...du coup , est-ce que c'est juste ? 
autre question ...est-ce qu'on peut mettre ..enfin surtout enlever  ::mouarf::  plusieurs fois les points  dans un post ?

----------


## LittleWhite

> [SIZE="2"]euh , en faisant a , ca donne compltement autre chose ...du coup , est-ce que c'est juste ?


Oui l, c'est nickel  ::ccool:: 
Cela permet de mieux prsenter le code et lorsque possible, de le colorer.

----------


## rothen

euh , je crois que j'ai fait une btise  ::?: 

je suis entrain de vider cet ordi pour qu'un copain  puisse me le configurer lundi ...mais j'ai d enlever quelque chose d'important  ::oops::  , la connection est hyper lente , j'ai eu un mal fou  revenir sur cette page   ::cry:: 

alors sauf miracle  ::mouarf:: , ou passage d'un copain ...ca sera lundi soir ...si j'ai pas tout cass jusque l  ::?:  pour la prochaine nigme ...

en esprant que ce message arrivera  passer  ::roll:: 

bon WE  tous 

 ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

5 points pour ton premier message  ::mouarf:: 
 Comment tu as fait a ?  ::aie:: 

Ca te fait donc un total de 12 points

----------


## rothen

> 5 points pour ton premier message 
>  Comment tu as fait a ? 
> Ca te fait donc un total de 12 points


Waouh , c'est gnial  ::lahola::  , vous tes super  ::ccool:: 

par contre , je comprends pas , comment 5 points a peut faire 12  ::roll:: 

enfin , l'important , c'est que je les ai  :;):  plus que 13 pour que je puisse mettre mon avatar ...allez , un petit effort  :;): 

enfin , de toutes faons , mme s'il n'y en a pas plus , je suis super contente , meri  vous  ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

Clique sur le nombre de points, pour mieux comprendre  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Waouh , c'est gnial  , vous tes super 
> 
> par contre , je comprends pas , comment 5 points a peut faire 12


ce ne sont pas 5 points ce sont 5 votes positifs contrairement  ce que j'ai crit.
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d98...s-base-points/



> 2 points par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion technique

----------


## rothen

> ce ne sont pas 5 points ce sont 5 votes positifs contrairement  ce que j'ai crit.


ah Ok ,merci Auteur ,  je comprends mieux  :;): 

si j'ai bien compris , avec 25 points on peut tre membre , ce qui en plus de pouvoir mettre un avatar , donne aussi cet avantage 

"Taille illimite pour les pices jointes du forum 


est-ce que a comprend les photos  ::roll:: 

j'ai cr trouver la pice manquante de l'ultimat , ben non , c'tait pas a  ::?: ...par contre , a doit tre une pice de quelque chose d'autre 



 quelqu'un a une ide  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

ah...
de la marque Vernier Dial, on pourrait supposer que cette pice se monte sur un pied  coulisse comme sur cette photo :
http://www.uiitraining.com/b51a/100/...liper_dial.htm

mais que nenni !  (elle gniale cette expression non ?  ::mrgreen:: )

Ce bouton gradu se monte sur une bobine comme ici :
http://solomonsmusic.net/crazy_crystal_set.html

En tournant le bouton tu fais varier l'impdance d'un circuit. Et pourquoi faire me diras-tu ? (cette expression aussi est gniale, hein ?  ::mrgreen:: ) L'ensemble se monte dans un poste de radio et si tu fais varier l'impdance d'une bobine, tu changes de frquence. Voil un exemple :
http://www.midcenturyradios.com/HM-Dual-10.html

Et la photo du circuit complet dans le second lien montre que l'ensemble est assez artisanal  :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

T'sa pas une photo de ton ULTIMAT ou de la pice qui manque, car je trouve rien sur le net.

D'ailleur est-ce bien ULTIMAT ? ne serait-ce pas plutt UNIMAT, qui serait, du coup, beaucoup plus parlant ?

----------


## rothen

> mais que nenni ! (elle gniale cette expression non ? )  oui ,j'aime aussi , trs classou  
> 
> Ce bouton gradu se monte sur une bobine comme ici :
> http://solomonsmusic.net/crazy_crystal_set.html
> 
> En tournant le bouton tu fais varier l'impdance d'un circuit. Et pourquoi faire me diras-tu ? (cette expression aussi est gniale, hein ? ) L'ensemble se monte dans un poste de radio et si tu fais varier l'impdance d'une bobine, tu changes de frquence. Voil un exemple :
> http://www.midcenturyradios.com/HM-Dual-10.html
> 
> Et la photo du circuit complet dans le second lien montre que l'ensemble est assez artisanal


 ::merci::   toi , c'est tout  fait ce bouton , c'est vraiment incroyable que tu aies trouv aussi vite , j'en reviens pas  ::applo:: 
j'ai plusieurs boitiers dans ce gout-l , il n'y a plus qu' trouver le bon  ::lol::  mais le principal c'est qu'il ne fasse pas parti d'une machine outil , je suis dj assez embte avec l'ultimat , j'ai d'ailleurs dit  la personne de commander ce qu'il manque et je payerai la pice , normal  ::?:

----------


## rothen

> T'sa pas une photo de ton ULTIMAT ou de la pice qui manque, car je trouve rien sur le net.
> 
> D'ailleur est-ce bien ULTIMAT ? ne serait-ce pas plutt UNIMAT, qui serait, du coup, beaucoup plus parlant ?


Euh ...Sevic , t'as raison , c'est bien un UNIMAT , ::oops::  je viens de vrifier sur le mail de  l'acheteur ...toujours aussi blonde  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Il y avait a dans ton garage et beh  :8O: 
Pice jointe 96276

 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

Plutot a, je pense !

----------


## rothen

> Il y avait a dans ton garage et beh 
> Pice jointe 96276


 ::mouarf2::  je sais que c'est encombr chez moi , mais je pense que j'aurai russi  trouver un morceau de cette machine  ::mouarf:: 




> Plutot a, je pense !


tout  fait Sevic , c'est bien   ::applo:: 

c'est tout petit , a explique que c'est mission impossible de trouver a dans mon bric--brac  ::?: 

au fait , personne ne sait si le fait de devenir membre et qui donne
"une Taille illimite pour les pices jointes du forum "

 comprend les photos ? ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

Les pices jointes sont les fichiers que tu ajoutes  tes messages mais chaque fichier a une taille limite, c'est indiqu dans la fentre qui gre les pices jointes.

----------


## minnesota

> Il y avait a dans ton garage et beh 
> Pice jointe 96276


J'y ai presque cru petit coquins va  ::mouarf:: 




> je suis dj assez embte avec l'ultimat , j'ai d'ailleurs dit  la personne de commander ce qu'il manque et je payerai la pice , normal


Qu'il se dbrouille, il faut vendre dans l'tat...

----------


## rothen

> Les pices jointes sont les fichiers que tu ajoutes  tes messages mais chaque fichier a une taille limite, c'est indiqu dans la fentre qui gre les pices jointes.


oui ...mais est-ce qu'on peut considrer une photo comme une pice jointe ? ...parce que j'ai vu que le dossier photo est limit 




> J'y ai presque cru petit coquins va MDR
> Qu'il se dbrouille, il faut vendre dans l'tat...


oh , a je peux pas faire  ::?: , il n'a pas ral du tout , juste demand si je pouvais lui la trouver ...je trouve que la lui payer est plus correct ...
vieux reste de mon ducation ...12 ans de bonnes soeurs et 3 de pres ...forcment , il reste des squelles  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> et 3 de pres ...


de pre  ::koi:: 
Hum, ducation catholique, j'ai cru que t'avais t papa  ::aie:: 

Non, mais mfie-toi. Des pices, a peut couter trs trs cher, voir plus que le prix auquel tu as vendu...

Sinon, oui, une photo en pice jointe reste une pice jointe.

----------


## rothen

> de pre 
> Hum, ducation catholique, j'ai cru que t'avais t papa  je sais que je suis farfelue , mais  ce point ..eh oui , ducation catholique ..j'ai mme voulu devenir "soeur" , ouais , a m'est pass trs vite 
> 
> Non, mais mfie-toi. Des pices, a peut couter trs trs cher, voir plus que le prix auquel tu as vendu...ben , euh , l , je payerai pas mais si c'est raisonnable , si , on ne se refait pas 
> 
> Sinon, oui, une photo en pice jointe reste une pice jointe.bon , il faut  tout prix que je passe membre


Bon , alors  ceux qui n'tait pas l ce WE, j'ai besoin de vous pour avoir assez de points pour devenir membres et mettre un max de photos, alors suite  un nouvel" appel  un ami", j'ai rpondu  un autre post 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...e/#post6720221

soyez sympa de voter pour moi , pour que je puisse reussir  tre membre  :;): 
 ,.. 
je compte sur vous ::zoubi::

----------


## Hizin

C'est bon, tu es membre  ::):

----------


## rothen

::?: 


> C'est bon, tu es membre


 ::lahola:: 

un grand ::merci::  vous tous , vous avez t super  ::ccool:: 

du coup je me suis mis  un avatar , en attendant d'en trouver un qui me plaise plus ...mais  serait dommage de ne pas profiter de suite de cet avantage  ::mouarf:: ...acquis grce  vous  ::zoubi:: 

aujourd'hui , j'ai une journe de ouf  ::?:  mais je passerai dans la journe pour l'nigme du jour 

 tout  l'heure  ::coucou::

----------


## rothen

Waouh ..j'ai mme russi  monter  34 points , vous tes vraiment super ! ::ccool:: 

bon , du coup j'ai pu mettre un avatar qui me ressemble ..
si , si , c'est tout--fait moi ...oui , enfin quand j'avais 18 ans et que je revenais de StTrop avec ma dcapotable  :8-): 
bon , c'est sr , depuis a a beaucoup..beaucoup .. chang ...je suis beaucoup moins bronze   ::mouarf3:: 
allez , on va passer  l'enigme du jour 


je pense qu'elles doivent faire partie d'un matriel , quelqu'un  une ide ? ::roll:: 
et  quoi peuvent-elle servir ? 
si c'est pour destresser j'en aurai besoin ce soir  ::mouarf:: vais encore une fois passer l'AM avec un ami  vider les ordi , c'est vraiment l'horreur ::cry:: enfin pour moi  ::mouarf:: vous ce genre de chose va tout seul  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.mindflux.com.au/products/...simuleyes.html
C'est apparemment un objet plus en vente, qui permet de faire de la vision en 3D, en particulier pour les jeux.

C'est  brancher  la place de l'cran.

Pour sa valeur... aucune ide.

----------


## Auteur

On dirait un de ces casques qui permettent une immersion 3D :
http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite...ny-HMZ-T1.html

----------


## LittleWhite

Comme c'est la premire fois que j'en vois je doute que cela ait fonctionn (commercialement).
Le site moche datant de 2006 le prouve.
Les jeux datant de DOS / 95 ... le confirme -> http://www.mindflux.com.au/products/....html#software

Oh ! On peut jouer  Quake avec  ::D:  le 2  ::aie::  ::ptdr:: 

EDIT :
Oh : La technique est trange, une ligne sur deux O_o -> http://www.mindflux.com.au/gallery/rb1.html

----------


## rothen

::merci::  ManusDei , c'est bien   ::ccool:: 

bon , j'aurai prfr que ce soit des "destressantes " , j'en ai bien besoin aprs cette journe "informatique"  ::(:  quand je pense que c'est loin d'tre fini  ::cry::  ...bon , tant pis , je prendrai un apro  la place ::mouarf3:: 

donc si j'ai bien compris ,mon anglais est loin  ::mouarf::  ces lunettes sont pour regarder les jeux styles voiture , avion en 3D sur l'cran  ::roll::  elles se branchent sur l'cran ou elles ont une alimentation  part ? 

au fait , j'ai vu que j'ai encore augment en points , c'est y pas merveilleux  ::lol::  ...enfin c'est vous qui l'tes  ::zoubi:: 

l comme j'ai une copie du disque qui est entrain de se faire sur disque dur externe ...je n'ose pas mettre de nouvelle photo ...une mauvaise manip est si vite arrive ...enfin a moi  ::aie::  ...alors j'ai intret  attendre que ca soit fini  :;): 

donc la nouvelle nigme , ca sera pour demain  :;): 

euh , bizarre , j'avais pas les autres rponses , je les  lis et je reviens :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Pas que les jeux 3D style voiture. En thorie a pourrait marcher sur tout jeux 3D. Ou animation 3D, ou image. Mais plus d'actualit ... (devenu obsolte) car la technique est maintenant diffrente, pour produire la "mme" chose

Et puis la 3D apporte un mal de crane  ::aie::  donc l'apro c'est mieux  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> On dirait un de ces casques qui permettent une immersion 3D :
> http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite...ny-HMZ-T1.html


 ::mouarf3::  MDR  Auteur avec ton article ...enfin surtout les photos  ::lol::  qu'est ce qu'ils sont sexy avec ce casque ...j'en rie encore ::mouarf:: 




> Pas que les jeux 3D style voiture. En thorie a pourrait marcher sur tout jeux 3D. Ou animation 3D, ou image. Mais plus d'actualit ... (devenu obsolte) car la technique est maintenant diffrente, pour produire la "mme" chose disons que je pourrai les mettre avec les jeux ...enfin , quand je les aurai tries , entre volants ou manche avion ...mais a , a sera pour plus tard 
> 
> Et puis la 3D apporte un mal de crane  donc l'apro c'est mieux ah , il me semblait bien aussi ...du coup je vais aller me le prparer ,  tout  l'heure


par contre , vous ne m'avez pas dit , il a une alimentation  part , ou il se branche sur l'cran ?  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Je n'ai pas cette information, il faut regarder la base pour voir s'il y a possibilit de mettre d'autres cables et voir le pictogramme associ  ::):

----------


## rothen

euh ...oui ...tout  fait  ::roll:: ...j'adore le " pictogramme associ "  ::mrgreen::  t'as oubli que je suis blonde  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bah ... aurais-je du dire : Le petit joli dessin qui ne ressemblent  rien, qu'il faudra que tu prenne en photo, pour que l'on te dise, ah non, c'est juste une raflure ?  ::aie:: 
Mme blonde, je pense que tu as trs bien compris  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> donc si j'ai bien compris ,mon anglais est loin  ces lunettes sont pour regarder les jeux styles voiture , avion en 3D sur l'cran  elles se branchent sur l'cran ou elles ont une alimentation  part ?


Elles se branchent sur la prise VGA de l'cran (donc il faut dbrancher l'cran pour brancher les lunettes).

Le systme fonctionne avec 4 piles AA, et on peut brancher jusqu' 4 paires de lunettes dessus.

Edit : Tu as bien un cable qui ressemble  a dessus ?



Sinon prend en photo les cables qui sortent du "truc" et poste les photos.

----------


## rothen

euh tu sais quoi LittleWhite ...j'ai peur d'tre pire que blonde  ::?:  j'ai toujours rien compris  ::roll:: ...le pire , je me force mme pas, c'est naturel chez moi   ::mouarf:: ...mais c'est pas grave , je verrai a quand j'en serai aux jeux vido :;): ...par contre , grce  toi j'arrive  mettre les photos sur le forum ...et a , c'est une bonne chose pour moi  :;): 
pour aujourd'hui , un certains nombres de pices isoles , qui viennent forcment d'un appareil , oui mais lequel  ::roll::  je les ai prises recto verso pour un max d'info ,  la loupe on voit tout mais je peux bien sr vous donner plus de renseignements  :;): 



alors , est-ce que quelqu'un a une ide  ::roll:: 

ps: super , depuis que je suis MEMBRE grce  vous  ::zoubi::  , je ne suis plus limite en photos  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

ah , rponses croises ...coucou ManusDei ..en ce qui concerne le modle que j'ai trouv , il a l'air plus simple , il n'y a pas d'endroit pour des piles , ni de trou pour brancher un cable , il n'y a que le cordon qui est sur la photo et qui doit je pense se brancher soit sur l'cran , soit sur la console de jeux  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

> 


Alors pour le premier en haut a gauche ca va avec un clavier sans fil .. en tout cas  mon boulot j'ai le mme juste a cot de moi l ^^ ...

Alors pour le clavier y a crit "labtec" dessus mais au dos du clavier en moul dans la coque ... Si tu trouve pas je doit pouvoir en faire une photo.

----------


## rothen

Yes...super Lady  ::applo:: 

j'ai trouv 



est-ce que maintenant c'est complet  ::roll::  

ca fait partie d'un ordi ou ca se vend  part ? si oui , combien ?  ::roll:: 

en tous cas  ::ccool::  dj une chose de trouve ...allez ,les fins limiers ,  aux suivantes  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Yes...super Lady 
> 
> j'ai trouv 
> 
> 
> est-ce que maintenant c'est complet  
> 
> ca fait partie d'un ordi ou ca se vend  part ? si oui , combien ? 
> 
> en tous cas  dj une chose de trouve ...allez ,les fins limiers ,  aux suivantes


a se vend  part. Pour le prix, je ne suis pas sr exactement mais s'il est en bon tat peut-tre autour de 30-40....

Pour les autres objects, je pense que certains son aussi des recepteurs pour du materiel sans fil, mais je ne reconnais pas ce  quoi ils correspondent  ::(:

----------


## rothen

> a se vend  part. Pour le prix, je ne suis pas sr exactement mais s'il est en bon tat peut-tre autour de 30-40....merci Miaow  donc l il est complet ? dans l'annonce je mets quoi , clavier sans fil ? 
> 
> 
> Pour les autres objets, je pense que certains son aussi des recepteurs pour du materiel sans fil dj en ce qui concerne celui qui a le bouton rouge , en appuyant dessus , il y a une petite lumire rouge ou verte qui s'allume , mais je ne reconnais pas ce  quoi ils correspondent   ouais , je me doute que a doit pas tre vident  trouver ...c'est d'ailleurs pour a que je passe par vous

----------


## MiaowZedong

> merci Miaow donc l il est complet ? dans l'annonce je mets quoi , clavier sans fil ?


Clavier sans fils. Vrifie que la souris marche avec le mme recepteur, si c'est le cas tu fais un lot clavier + souris sans fils, avec la souris tu peut demander un peu plus.

----------


## Hizin

Le "Belkin" en haut  droite semble tre un transmetteur FM : http://fr.shopping.com/Accessoires-M...F8V3080EA/info

----------


## sevyc64

En bas  gauche c'est un microphone unidirectionnel aiwa.


Par contre pour le truc en bas  droite, et en haut au milieu, tu n'aurais pas une marque, un n ou quelque chose de plus pour nous aider ?

----------


## rothen

merci Miaow pour tes renseignements :;): 





> Le "Belkin" en haut  droite semble tre un transmetteur FM : http://fr.shopping.com/Accessoires-M...F8V3080EA/info


oui , Hizin , c'est tout  fait a par contre du coup il me manquerait l'espce de fuse  droite non ? a peut-tre quoi a ? 

en Belkin j'ai aussi trouv  



est-ce que a va avec ? d'ailleurs est-ce que le CD va avec l'appareil sur la photo  ::roll::  comme j'ai rien trouv ensemble 




> En bas  gauche c'est un microphone unidirectionnel aiwa


oui , oui , Sevyc , gagn  ::ccool::  et apparemment celui l se vend  part et est complet   :;): 




> Par contre pour le truc en bas  droite, et en haut au milieu, tu n'aurais pas une marque, un n ou quelque chose de plus pour nous aider ?


malheureusement non  ::?:  , sur 1 il n'y a rien du tout , pas une seule marque ou chiffre et sur celui qui s'allume en appuyant sur le bouton rouge , derrire c'est crit  DVMAX
V2.32
02 05   69

est-ce que a va pouvoir vous aider ..pas sre  ::roll:: 

bon , l pas sre de pouvoir venir avant demain ...bon courage :;):

----------


## DonKnacki

Je crois que c'est a : http://www.belkin.com/fr/IWCatProduc...uct_Id=515367#

Dans les spcifications il y a indiqu Manuel de l'utilisateur sur CD-ROM
Donc il est fort probable que le CD soit avec 

Par contre tu dois avoir tout a :
l Routeur sans fil Play Max avec modem intgr (c'est la grosse boite)
l Bloc d'alimentation (c'est la prise qui est dessus)
l Manuel de l'utilisateur sur CD-ROM 
l Cble rseau 
l Cordon tlphonique
l Filtre ADSL (requis dans certaines rg

Les 3 premiers, c'est bon, il te manque les cbles et le filtre

Cable rseau : 


cordon tlphonique


filtre :


Tu risques de trouv le cordon reli au filtre par contre


EDIT: il y a une solution pour masquer une partie de mon message ?

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant le second Belkin, c'est un routeur wifi, c'est pour faire un rseau, mais je crois que tu nous l'avez dj prsent au tout dbut, non ?

Concernant le premier Belkin, ce que tu appelle la "fuse" ressemble  une la prise d'alimentation du bb qui se branche sur une prise allume-cigare de voiture. La bte devrait ressembler, d'un cot, la "fuse", partie se branchant sur l'allume-cigare avec un fil et une prise de l'autre bout se branchant sur une fiche de l'appareil.

Concernant le reste, les recherches continuent

----------


## sevyc64

> malheureusement non , sur 1 il n'y a rien du tout , pas une seule marque ou chiffre et sur celui qui s'allume en appuyant sur le bouton rouge , derrire c'est crit DVMAX
> V2.32
> 02 05 69


Il suffit parfois d'un petit rien pour changer le monde.  ::mouarf:: 

Avec DVMax, j'ai trouv cette page  : http://fiston.production.free.fr/acc...soires9000.htm

Tout  fait en bas, on trouve le terme DVMax avec le boitier mystre du milieu haut. 
Apparemment c'est un boitier qui sert  activer une certaine fonction sur des camra vido.
Si a parle  quelqu'un, moi a me parle pas.
Edit : sur un autre site je le trouve prsent comme "DEBRIDEUR D'ENTREE DV DVMAX". Ca me parle pas beaucoup plus  ::aie:: 



Concernant l'autre boitier, en bas  droite de ta photo, qui n'a donc aucune rfrence, vu son connecteur, je en serais pas surpris qu'il aille aussi avec une camra, un appareil photo, ou quelque chose relatif  l'image. Mais de l  dire ce que c'est, je ne peux pas.

----------


## Auteur

> Concernant le second Belkin, c'est un routeur wifi, c'est pour faire un rseau, mais je crois que tu nous l'avez dj prsent au tout dbut, non ?


oui je l'avais mme compar  un grille pain  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

ouh l vous avez super bien travaill  :;):  ...bon ,j'avoue , un peu fatigue ce soir  aprs ma soire amis   ::mouarf::  ..

je verrai tout  demain  tte repose  :;): 

en attendant ,  ::merci::  vous !

----------


## rothen

coucou  ::coucou::  les tous ! 

Pas pu venir avant , j'ai fouill jusqu' maintenant la cave avec un ami de mon mari qui voulait  tout prix retrouver le neurophone qu'il est sr qu'il avait ...( le lien pour les curieux...ou ceux qui veulent s'instruire ; http://www.neurophone-france.com/ ) bon moi je ne l'ai jamais vu ...et de toutes faons , on ne l'a pas trouv  ::?:   mais du coup j'ai dcouvert plein d'autres choses , oh vous allez tre contents  ::mouarf::  dont une que j'ai trouve superbe , j'irai vous en faire une photo aprs  :;): 
 mais d'abord pour ce que vous avez trouv :





> Concernant le second Belkin, c'est un routeur wifi, c'est pour faire un rseau, mais je crois que tu nous l'avez dj prsent au tout dbut, non ?


 :;): tout  fait ,  je l'avais d'ailleurs mis en vente




> oui je l'avais mme compar  un grille pain


et c'est l que j'ai regrett que a en soit pas un  ::?:  impossible de rpondre aux questions comment ca marche , ou comment a se branche , au moins un grille pain , ca j'aurai su  ::mouarf::  





> Je crois que c'est a : http://www.belkin.com/fr/IWCatProduc...uct_Id=515367#
> 
> Dans les spcifications il y a indiqu Manuel de l'utilisateur sur CD-ROM
> Donc il est fort probable que le CD soit avec 
> 
> Par contre tu dois avoir tout a :
> l Routeur sans fil Play Max avec modem intgr (c'est la grosse boite)
> l Bloc d'alimentation (c'est la prise qui est dessus)
> l Manuel de l'utilisateur sur CD-ROM 
> ...


bon l , meri NOM je devrais tout avoir...par contre , j'ai trouv plusieurs fils , lesquels je dois mettre avec ? ::roll:: 

 

les gros sont peut-tre d'un autre modem , sur la boite o je les ai trouvs , c'tait crit LANBOX  

bon , l je vais voir Svyc pour l'autre appareil que tu as trouv  :;):

----------


## rothen

> Il suffit parfois d'un petit rien pour changer le monde. 
> 
> Avec DVMax, j'ai trouv cette page  : http://fiston.production.free.fr/acc...soires9000.htm
> 
> Tout  fait en bas, on trouve le terme DVMax avec le boitier mystre du milieu haut. 
> Apparemment c'est un boitier qui sert  activer une certaine fonction sur des camra vido.


  ::applo::  eh oui , c'est exactement le mme , par contre pour les camras j'ai trouv  :




la 2eme c'est bien une Sony , mais c'est la premire qui ressemble le plus  ton lien Sevyc  , en plus celle l a le trou pour mettre l'accessoire mais pas la Sony ...vous en pensez  quoi    ::roll:: 

j'ai aussi trouv a qui a l'air complet 



si oui , est-ce que c'est encore d'actualit , et si oui a peut se vendre combien ?

----------


## LittleWhite

* LittleWhite commence  croire que rothen vit dans un chateau.


Les deux du haut ressemble  du RJ 45 (cable ethernet) pour relier des PC / Internet Box et autre switch / hub ensemble. Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que signifie FTP (enfin si, mais dans ce cas l, je ne vois pas) et UTP.

Les deux cables en bas sont des cables tlphones (je connais pas le nom, ou alors c'est RJ 11) classique. On peut brancher a  la prise tlphonique murale, pour y connecter un tlphone ou un modem (vieux truc dans un PC pour le connecter  Internet dans les annes 90 (et chez moi  ::aie::  ))

----------


## Auteur

> Les deux du haut ressemble  du RJ 45 (cable ethernet) pour relier des PC / Internet Box et autre switch / hub ensemble. Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que signifie FTP (enfin si, mais dans ce cas l, je ne vois pas) et UTP.


UTP : paire torsade non blinde
FTP : paire torsade crante 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paire_t...s_de_blindages

----------


## sevyc64

> Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que signifie FTP (enfin si, mais dans ce cas l, je ne vois pas) et UTP.


Il existe 3 types de cables rseau RJ45
- UTP : cable simple 4 paires torsades
- FTP : cable 4 paires torsade, blindage de l'ensemble du cble
- STP : cable 4 paires torsade, blindage individuel de chaque paire + blindage du cble

l'UTP est le plus utilis, le STP quasiment pas car difficile  mettre en uvre.



> par contre pour les camras j'ai trouv  :
> la 2eme c'est bien une Sony , mais c'est la premire qui ressemble le plus  ton lien Sevyc  , en plus celle l a le trou pour mettre l'accessoire mais pas la Sony ...vous en pensez  quoi


Pas grand chose, je n'y connais rien dans ce domaine. Mais ce qui tait sur le site que j'ai donn concernant le boitier laissait penser qu'il n'tait pas spcifique  une camra en particulier, donc pas forcment  celle montre sur le site.
Mais l, il faudrait l'avis de quelqu'un qui s'y connait un peu plus que moi.





> j'ai aussi trouv a qui a l'air complet 
> 
> si oui , est-ce que c'est encore d'actualit , et si oui a peut se vendre combien ?


Oui c'est encore d'actualit, c'est un petit tlviseur portable LCD compatible TNT. Par contre, je ne suis pas sur que tout aille ensemble. 
L'espce de cl USB semble tre un dcodeur TNT, elle va avec l'antenne (probablement). Mais le tlviseur a lui-mme, sembl-t-il un dcodeur intgr. Donc il n'aurait pas besoin de cette cl, mais il devrait lui aussi avoir une antenne similaire

Qu'en pense mes collgues ?

----------


## rothen

> * LittleWhite commence  croire que rothen vit dans un chateau.
> euh presque ..enfin pour moi 
> 
> c'est pour a que j'essaye d'y rester un max 
> 
> faut dire que quand la vie bascule du jour au lendemain ,qu'on change compltement de vie , on s'accroche  des repres  surtout quand on sait  que ca va pas durer ...mais il y a pire et surtout j'ai toujours mes amis , c'est le principal   
> 
> la question pour les cables , c'taient lesquels je peux mettre avec le Belkin 
>   ))


je viens de voir Sevyc que tu as mis une rponse ...j'envois celle-l et regarde la tienne :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Oui c'est encore d'actualit, c'est un petit tlviseur portable LCD compatible TNT. Par contre, je ne suis pas sur que tout aille ensemble. 
> L'espce de cl USB semble tre un dcodeur TNT, elle va avec l'antenne (probablement). Mais le tlviseur a lui-mme, sembl-t-il un dcodeur intgr. Donc il n'aurait pas besoin de cette cl, mais il devrait lui aussi avoir une antenne similaire
> 
> Qu'en pense mes collgues ?


je me suis demand si ce n'tait pas un cran que l'on fixe sur les appuis-ttes des voitures et que l'on connecte sur un lecteur dvd.

----------


## sevyc64

> je me suis demand si ce n'tait pas un cran que l'on fixe sur les appuis-ttes des voitures et que l'on connecte sur un lecteur dvd.


Faut voir les caractristiques plus prcisment, mais a doit pouvoir servir  a, probablement.

----------


## LittleWhite

@rothen : Dsol, moi aussi j'ai mes quarts d'heures d'idiotie (le seul problme, c'est que pour mon cas on appelle cela quart d'heure d'intelligence, allez savoir pourquoi)). Les cables du haut ira avec ton routeur Belkin  ::):  Je pense que un suffira  ::):  (c'est jamais vendu avec plus).

----------


## rothen

> Pas grand chose, je n'y connais rien dans ce domaine. Mais ce qui tait sur le site que j'ai donn concernant le boitier laissait penser qu'il n'tait pas spcifique  une camra en particulier, donc pas forcment  celle montre sur le site. bah , ca va peut-tre avec la grande  mais je suppose qu'il faudra de toutes faons que je trouve les cables qui vont avec la camra , et comme je ne sais pas  quoi ca ressemble , c'est pas gagn ...de toutes faons , ce genre de chose doit tre invendable 
> 
> Oui c'est encore d'actualit, c'est un petit tlviseur portable LCD compatible TNT. Par contre, je ne suis pas sur que tout aille ensemble. 
> L'espce de cl USB semble tre un dcodeur TNT, elle va avec l'antenne (probablement). Mais le tlviseur a lui-mme, sembl-t-il un dcodeur intgr. Donc il n'aurait pas besoin de cette cl, mais il devrait lui aussi avoir une antenne similaire je vais regarder demain , car j'ai une autre TV comme ca , j'ai peut-tre mlang





> je me suis demand si ce n'tait pas un cran que l'on fixe sur les appuis-ttes des voitures et que l'on connecte sur un lecteur dvd  ce qui est sur , c'est qu'on s'en est jamais servi de cette faon , mais pourquoi  pas .

----------


## rothen

> @rothen : Dsol, moi aussi j'ai mes quarts d'heures d'idiotie t'inquites , pas de souci  . Les cables du haut ira avec ton routeur Belkin  Je pense que un suffira  (c'est jamais vendu avec plus). ok , merci pour l'info


bon , maintenant la photo promise de la dcouverte dans la cave aujourd'hui ...c'est dans une boite tanche , et c'est une vrai photo qu'on voit ...je trouve a chouette  :;):  par contre aucune ide de ce que ca peut tre  ::roll:: 



est-ce que a inspire quelqu'un ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Une plaque signaltique au dos de l'appareil peut-tre ?

LIE BELIN fabriquait apparemment des appareils audio, magntophones, ampli, etc...

Questions :
Au dessus de la photo, on voit un dispositif avec un petit conne noir. En sort-il comme une sorte de pointe ?

Est-ce que la partie avec la photo est un cylindre qui pourrait, d'une faon ou d'une autre s'enlever ?

Serait-il d'un diamtre pouvant permettre d'accepter les cylindres de cire qui tu nous as prsenter l'autre jour ?

En d'autre termes, serait-ce un phonographe ?

----------


## rothen

Coucou Sevyc !

je ne  pense pas que a soit un phonographe , c'est une vraie  photo sur le rouleau ..mais on sait jamais  ::roll:: 

la prsentation dans une boite en fer me rappelle d'autres matriel que j'ai , qui datent de la guerre , et qui taient pour les transmissions ...mais ils sont tous gris vert , alors que celui-ci est bleu ...peut-tre de l'arme amricaine , c'est possible ?  ::roll:: 

pour avoir plus d'indices , j'irai voir demain ...j'ai peur d'aller toute seule le soir  la cave ...oui , je sais ,je sais  les petites btes ne mangent pas les grosses...mais on sait jamais  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Salut  tous,

Si c'est de la marque Belin, si la photo peut tourner, je pense  l'anctre du fax, le... Belinographe !
"google images" foisonne d'images qui ressemblent  ton machin, mais perso je n'en ai jamais vu (pas plus que les gramophones  cylindre de l'autre jour).
Bonne journe,

----------


## Alvaten

C'est la cavrne d'Alibaba ta maison  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

super Jipt  ::ccool:: 

c'est bien  , je suis alle voir sur google et j'ai retrouv le mien :;): 


De lappareil photo  la page de journal 
Quand un photographe faisait un reportage  ltranger, et que la photo devait paratre dans le journal du lendemain, il utilisait le blinographe: limage se transmettait par le tlphone, et a prenait beaucoup de temps! En 1960, lors des Jeux olympiques dt  Rome, on tait trs fiers denvoyer une photo  la Feuille dAvis de Lausanne en 12 minutes! 

il serait de 1940 et Suisse je pense

j'ai plus qu'a verifier que j'ai bien le combin , mais ca me semble vident que c'est celui l  :;):  par contre a , je ne sais pas ce que je vais en faire  ::roll::  trouver un muse c'est pas vident , j'avais essay pour d'autres , je les ai finalement vendus sur la toile pour une somme drisoire ...plutt ca que la dcheterie ...ils faut leur donner une seconde chance  :;): 

comme vous tes dous , je vais faire une photo de ceux qui n'ont pas t identifis ...on sait jamais ... ::roll:: 

en tous cas , avec ce genre de truc , on fait un grand bond en arrire..  ::mouarf:: 
c'est quand mme fou les progrs de la technique  :8O: 

pour Altaven, je pense que mon mari a d manquer de jouets dans son enfance , il a compens ...largement   ::mouarf::  quand il a eu les moyens  ...en tous cas , moi , j'en dcouvre tous les jours ...oui , on voit bien que le rangement c'tait pas mon truc  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

la photos des vieilleries arrive ...

 mais l j'ai besoin de vous ..je viens de mettre en vente un cran plat 
LG 17 pouces Flastron L1720 B , une personne me demande s'il y a les hauts parleurs intgrs  , sur la fiche technique je vois : sans haut parleur ...ca veut bien dire qu'ils n'y sont pas et qu'il faut des hauts parleurs  part ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> la photos des vieilleries arrive ...
> 
>  mais l j'ai besoin de vous ..je viens de mettre en vente un cran plat 
> LG 17 pouces Flastron L1720 B , une personne me demande s'il y a les hauts parleurs intgrs  , sur la fiche technique je vois : sans haut parleur ...ca veut bien dire qu'ils n'y sont pas et qu'il faut des hauts parleurs  part ?


Oui. Cet cran plat n'a pas de haut-parleurs, il faut des hauts-parleurs  cot. Ce n'est pas un grand mal car les haut-parleurs sur un cran (y compris TV) plat sont gnralement de trs trs mauvaises qualits. Vaut mieux avoir une bonne paire denceintes mme peu puissance  cot

----------


## rothen

::merci::  Sevyc ..

est-ce que je peux mettre avec une paire de celle-l ? 


 c'est normal que je n'arrive pas  vendre de l'informatique ..je suis incapable de rpondre  la moindre de leur question  ::?: 

j'ai trouv aussi une caisse tanche avec a dessus 



avec a , est-ce qu'on peut trouver ce que c'est  ::roll:: 

pour voir si a vaut le coup d'essayer de l'ouvrir ..l a rsiste ::mouarf:: 

il y a aussi cet appareil , je vois , c'est un wattmtre , mais est-ce que quelqu'un  peut le trouver sur internet ? moi je n'y suis pas arrive ..tonnant hein ? ::mouarf:: 



 ce soir ...pour voir si vous avez russi  trouver quelque chose  ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

> super Jipt 
> 
> c'est bien  , je suis alle voir sur google et j'ai retrouv le mien
> 
> 
> De lappareil photo  la page de journal 
> Quand un photographe faisait un reportage  ltranger, et que la photo devait paratre dans le journal du lendemain, il utilisait le blinographe: limage se transmettait par le tlphone, et a prenait beaucoup de temps! En 1960, lors des Jeux olympiques dt  Rome, on tait trs fiers denvoyer une photo  la Feuille dAvis de Lausanne en 12 minutes!


l'anctre du fax !  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

Apparemment le dernier est un ancien multimtre de marine amricaine. 

Il y en a un en vente sur ebay pour 100, aprs je ne sais pas si ca les vaut ou si le vendeur exagre ni dans quel tat est le tien par rapport au sien.

Je pense que comme le blinographe ca peut avoir pas mal de valeur pour un collectionneur. L'idal serrai de trouver un spcialiste qui pourrait estimer la valeur de tout ca.

Pour la boite mystre aucune ide et pour les enceintes tu peux toujours essayer de les vendre 5-10 si elles fonctionnent.

----------


## Lady

Plus je vois tes objets plus je me dit : tu devrais contacter M6 pour participer  leur mission "un trsor dans ma maison"   ::mouarf::   Mais bon je pense qu'ils prfrent les bibelot et autres tableaux aux matriels lectroniques ...

----------


## sevyc64

Alors pour les enceintes, normalement tu dois avoir avec chacune des paires,
- une alimentation (transformateur), 
- un cble reliant les 2 enceintes (le cble peut-tre intgr  l'une des enceintes, sinon c'est un cble externe typa audio avec prise jack, probablement mono)
- ventuellement un cble reliant l'un des enceintes (celle sur laquelle on branche l'alim)  l'ordinateur (cble audio avec prise jack stro).


Concernant la rfrence que tu donne, voici ce que je trouve : http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/militar...ultimeter.html
C'est le petit frre de lanctre que tu montre. On peut donc supposer que lanctre que tu montre , lui-aussi, une boite similaire pour l'accueillir.

Rectification :
Avec ces 2 liens : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-Rad...item20c6389e2e et http://www.ebay.com/itm/MILITARY-MUL...item337734414e , j'aurais envie de dire plutt que la boite en question, que tu n'arrive pas  ouvrir est en fait la boite de cet appareil, je pense  :;):

----------


## rothen

> l'anctre du fax !


he oui , que de progrs depuis  ::lol:: 




> Apparemment le dernier est un ancien multimtre de marine amricaine. 
> 
> 
> Je pense que comme le blinographe ca peut avoir pas mal de valeur pour un collectionneur. L'idal serrai de trouver un spcialiste qui pourrait estimer la valeur de tout ca.ouais , mais le pb c'est o le trouver





> Plus je vois tes objets plus je me dit : tu devrais contacter M6 pour participer  leur mission "un trsor dans ma maison"    Mais bon je pense qu'ils prfrent les bibelot et autres tableaux aux matriels lectroniques ...eh ouais , j'ai pas ce genre l ...mon mari prfrait les gadgets lectronique et festif  et il a bien fait , ca rapporte moins qu'un tableau , mais c'etait plus fun  au moins , on s'est beaucoup amus





> Alors pour les enceintes, normalement tu dois avoir avec chacune des paires,
> - une alimentation (transformateur), 
> - un cble reliant les 2 enceintes (le cble peut-tre intgr  l'une des enceintes, sinon c'est un cble externe typa audio avec prise jack, probablement mono)
> - ventuellement un cble reliant l'un des enceintes (celle sur laquelle on branche l'alim)  l'ordinateur (cble audio avec prise jack stro).
> merci Sevyc , je vais chercher tout a 
> 
> Concernant la rfrence que tu donne, voici ce que je trouve : http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/militar...ultimeter.html
> C'est le petit frre de lanctre que tu montre. On peut donc supposer que lanctre que tu montre , lui-aussi, une boite similaire pour l'accueillir.en effet , il lui ressemble beaucoup  pour la boite , oui , il tait dedans , je l'ai juste ouverte pour la photo  , on voit mieux 
> 
> ...


quelqu'un a une ide ou un truc  pour ouvrir cette boit tanche ? j'ai essay...mais pas moyen ::(:

----------


## rothen

::salut::  les tous , pour ouvrir la boite tanche on m'a conseill d'y mettre de l'air , comme dans les bocaux , ou le chauffer au sche cheveux ...bon , je vais essayer , on verra bien  ::roll:: 

sinon, j'ai retrouv une autre petite tl , est-ce que les accessoires qui sont en trop avec la premire vont avec celle-l  ::calim2:: 



j'ai aussi trouv une fiche toute mimi  ::mouarf:: 




j'ai rien en forme de coeur , ca aurait t plus facile  ::mouarf:: est-ce que quelqu'un a une ide avec quel appareil elle peut aller ?  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> (...) j'ai aussi trouv une fiche toute mimi  (...)


Le problme c'est que l'image ne s'affiche pas (tout au moins dans mon navigateur)...

----------


## Auteur

[ouvre la parenthse]

Je suis persuad que c'est la seule discussion de tout le forum o il y a autant d'images  ::aie:: 

[/ferme la parenthse]

----------


## rothen

> Yop !
> 
> Le problme c'est que l'image ne s'affiche pas (tout au moins dans mon navigateur)...


 c'tait pour voir si vous tiez vraiment dous  ::mouarf::  bon , alors je les mets 
voil ma prise mimi  :;): 




alors , c'est plus facile comme  ?  ::mouarf1:: 




> Je suis persuad que c'est la seule discussion de tout le forum o il y a autant d'images


ah a c'est sr , depuis que je suis devenue membre et que j'ai photo illimite , je m'clate  ::mouarf3:: 


et pour les petites tls , personne ne sait  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Euh, c'est simplement marqu dessus, ce que c'est.

C'est en fait un "chargeur" pour les priphriques (les trucs) qui se rechargent en USB (le nom d'une connectique). Habituellement, l'USB est la connectique utilis sur les PC, mais bon, lorsque l'on a pas de PC et que l'on veut recharger son ... iPhone (?) ... et bah alors, on utilise une prise de courant classique  ::P:  (merci ce chargeur).

----------


## rothen

::merci:: LittleWhite  :;): , mais vue la forme particulire ,  mon avis il doit faire partie d'un appareil prcis , c'est celui -l que j'aimerai trouver ..oui , je sais c'est pas vident  ::?: mais quelqu'un l'a peut-tre ..ouais , on sait jamais  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonsoir rothen \ o /

En fait, l'USB a t cre pour tre universel (Universal Serial Bus) ... bon aprs, il y a eu les mini USB et les autres idioties des constructeurs, mais celui que tu montre est pltot gnrique (appareil photo, tlphone portable, baladeur MP3).
Il s'achte comme cela en magasin, aussi  ::P:  (indpendamment de toute autre chose).

----------


## rothen

coucou Littlewhite !

ah ben , c'est bien dommage  ::?:  je pensais que aussi mignon , il aurait un appareil associ , j'avais hte de voir lequel  ::lol:: ......tant pis  :;): 

 a votre avis , a a l'air d'tre un dtecteur de radar , c'est   ? ::roll:: 



si oui , a marche encore aujourd'hui ce genre de truc  ? ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Heu oui, a ressemble bien  un dtecteur de radar (et non pas avertisseur), donc totalement interdit en France

De toute faon, probablement plus efficace de nos jours.

----------


## rothen

[QUOTE=sevyc64;6732820 totalement interdit en France..
De toute faon, probablement plus efficace de nos jours.[/QUOTE]

 ::merci::  Sevyc ! c'est l'anctre du coyote alors  ::mouarf3:: 

du coup je le mettrai dans la caisse de la seconde chance " tout  1"  :;): 

je suis entrain de regarder sur le bon coin le prix des phonos anciens avec grand cornet pour avoir une ide de combien vendre les miens ...franchement je suis tonne des prix , certains 60 ou 100  , pour des pices aussi anciennes je trouve que a fait pas beaucoup  ::roll:: 

sinon , est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il existe sur le net un site comme "le bon coin " mais au Luxembourg  ::roll::  comme je suis juste  ct , ca marcherai peut-tre mieux pour "les vieilleries " ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Sevyc ! c'est l'anctre du coyote alors


Pas tout  fait. Le coyote est un avertisseur de radar, c'est  dire qu'il t'avertis des lieux o sont, ou, o peuvent les radars par rapport  une base de donnes gographique qu'il a dans sa mmoire.
a c'est lgal, sous conditions un peu plus contraignantes depuis l'an dernier, mais reste lgal pour le moment.

Le dtecteur de radar, lui, dtecte les ondes mises par les radars lorsqu'ils font leur mesures au bord de la route. Donc il dtecte activement la prsence du radar au bord de la route. Et a, a a, de tout temps, t interdit en France et l'est toujours. Son utilisation, ou mme uniquement sa possession  bord d'un vhicule est lourdement sanctionner par la loi.

----------


## rothen

> a a, de tout temps, t interdit en France et l'est toujours. Son utilisation, ou mme uniquement sa possession  bord d'un vhicule est lourdement sanctionner par la loi.


 ::calim2:: euh , je pense qu' une poque , celui-l a t autoris , car mon mari a toujours eu ce genre de chose dans la voiture , mais ceux qu'il a eu quand a a t interdit , il n'tait pas crit radar dessus , c'est pour  que j'tais pas sre que celui l en soit un  :;): 

dans un domaine tout  fait diffrent , vous faites quoi vous quand vous n'avez pas le moral  ::roll::  j'ai pas l'habitude , je suis toujours en super forme , mais l je pense que j'ai un pb , j'ai annul mon repas copains de ce soir et en plus je pense que je vais aussi me dfiler demain ...je pense que vider les ordi de mon mari , c'est trop dur ::cry::  ...qu'est-ce que vous faites vous pour vous booster ? ::roll:: ca serait bien que vous me donniez des ides :;):  j'ai pas dit que je suivrai tout  ::mouarf:: ...mais a peut m'aider  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi, je pense que la meilleure mthode pour le moral, c'est de sortir voir des amis. Il faut s'amuser et lorsque l'on ne peux plus le faire tout seul, on le fait avec des amis  ::):

----------


## rothen

oui ,LittleWhite , c'est sr , c'est le mieux ..mais l , a me fait plus d'effet  ::?:  j'ai pass une super soire amis hier soir ,c'tait trs bien , mais aujourd'hui j'avais pas envie de sortir ce soir, j'ai annul  ...et demain..pas envie non plus , faut que je trouve autre chose ...quelqu'un a une autre solution ?  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Faut le faire, mme si tu n'as pas envie  ::P:  (je suis assez srieux).
Sinon, vient parler avec nous sur le chat : http://chat.developpez.com (a passe un peu le temps).
Sinon ... hum ... j'attendais que d'autres rpondent, car je ne connais presque rien de la vie.

----------


## sevyc64

Il n'est pas interdit non plus dans ce genre de situation d'avoir envie de se retrouver seul de temps en temps. Il faut juste faire attention que a ne dure pas et que a ne tourne pas  la dprime, c'est tout.

Aprs, c'est difficile de parler pour les autres et de conseiller sur ce genre de situation, ce qui marchera pour l'un pourra avoir l'effet contraire sur un autre. C'est la vie et le ressentie de chacun.

----------


## rothen

merci vous 2  ::zoubi:: 


vous lire m'a fait du bien ... :;): 


une bonne nuit et a ira mieux ...enfin srement  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonne nuit ; dors bien ; fais de beaux rves  :;):   ::):

----------


## rothen

::merci::  Little White 

c'est vraiment gentil  ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

eh voil , des mots gentils  ::zoubi::  une bonne nuit , et le moral est revenu  ::lol:: 

bon , je vais quand mme faire une pause "amis" aujourd'hui ,pas envie de me retrouver avec plein de monde  ::?: 

 me cocooner me fera le plus grand bien ::zen::  

et comme a je serai en pleine forme pour venir vous embter lundi   ::mouarf1:: 

bon dimanche  tous  ::coucou::

----------


## rothen

alors pour commencer la semaine , ce chouette objet de dcoration ...oui , j'adore, ca fait un peu poterie incas ..mais en plus moderne   ::lol:: 



bon , je sais ce que c'est ...si, si ...euh non, je ne suis pas devenue doue , faut pas rver ...c'est crit dessus ..enfin dessous  ::mrgreen:: 



je voudrais savoir si c'est encore d'actualit , si oui , a marche comment ...et si je peux le vendre ,  combien   ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Alors ce beau joujou, n'est pas, comme tu t'en doute, un radar cosmique extra-sidral permettant de capter de quelconques ondes magiques venant du fin fond de l'univers et permettant d'esprer joie, bonheur et les bon n du Loto ou du tierc.

C'est btement un transmetteur audio/vido permettant d'envoyer une sortie vido (lecteur DVD par exemple) sur un tlviseur situ dans une autre pice.

Et comme les hommes en bleu, a marche par 2. Tu nous montre l, le rcepteur, mais tu dois avoir quelque part son frre jumeau metteur plus quelques cbles et les alimentations qui vont avec.

Ce modle l n'est plus au catalogue Optex apparemment, mais je pense que c'est toujours d'actualit

Seul a vaut rien, avec son petit frre, les alims, etc, 15-20 d'occas, je pense pas que a coute plus.

----------


## rothen

::merci::  Sevyc !pour tous ces renseignements  ::zoubi:: 




> Alors ce beau joujou, n'est pas, comme tu t'en doute, un radar cosmique extra-sidral permettant de capter de quelconques ondes magiques venant du fin fond de l'univers oh quel dommage , j'ai pas de chance ...moi qui me voyait dj attendre ET , je le trouve si trognon 
> C'est btement un transmetteur audio/vido permettant d'envoyer une sortie vido (lecteur DVD par exemple) sur un tlviseur situ dans une autre pice.
> 
> Et comme les hommes en bleu, a marche par 2. Tu nous montre l, le rcepteur, mais tu dois avoir quelque part son frre jumeau metteur plus quelques cbles et les alimentations qui vont avec.et en plus faut que je trouve le 2eme ..eh bien , c'est pas gagn  bon , je vais essayer , sinon je mets 2 gros yeux dessus et je le garde en dco

----------


## rothen

oh , que je suis bonne , que je suis bonne , j'en reviens pas  ::mouarf:: je savais que j'tais en forme aujourd'hui ,  j'ai tout trouv  ::lol::  , enfin je crois  ::roll:: 
 bon , c'est vrai , pour trouver le 2eme j'avais une piste  :;):  je suis donc alle dans le coin des lecteurs DVD et choses du genre et je l'ai trouv  ::lol:: ...et en plus , en cherchant autre chose j'ai mme trouv la boite 

et dans la boite , la notice , ca a l'air bien ce truc , moi qui ne suis pas du tout curieuse  ::ange:: je me demande si je vais pas le garder pour la fonction de l'avant dernire ligne  ::mouarf:: 


par contre je n'arrive pas  voir quel modle c'est ,sur la notice il y a a :

et sur la boite , il y a 1 diffuseur infrarouge , ca j'ai pas  ::(:  est-ce que ca peut-tre l'espce de bille avec un fil qu'on voit sur la boite , par contre , je vois pas comment on pourrait le mettre , il n'y a aucun trou du cot , ou sous le transmetteur , et dans la notice , j'ai rien vu la dessus ...il me semble qu'il y a un modle qui n'en a pas besoin , est-ce que je pourrai avoir celui-l  ::roll::  c'est sr , a m'arragerait  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Vu ce qui est indiqu sur la boite,  priori tu devrais avoir le module infrarouge.

Oui il est probable que ce soit la "bille" au bout du fil. Il se branche, normalement sur le module metteur et la bille doit se positionner en face (ou contre peut-tre) la face avant de l'appareil  piloter (lecteur de dvd, ou magntoscope, etc). Comme a, avec le report infrarouge, tu peux piloter  distance (devant la tv branche au rcepteur) l'appareil connect  lmetteur comme si tu tais devant lui.

----------


## LittleWhite

Je doute que cela soit compatible HD (donc plus trop actualit). Enfin, c'est un avis et mon point de vue.

----------


## sevyc64

> Je doute que cela soit compatible HD (donc plus trop actualit). Enfin, c'est un avis et mon point de vue.


A priori c'est compatible avec tout signal vido qui passe par une pritel, donc  priori avec tout signal analogique. Le HD est effectivement exclue mais tout le monde n'est pas quip HD et ne souhaite pas forcment s'quiper dans l'immediat.

----------


## rothen

c'est sr que c'est pas le tout dernier modle  ::mouarf:: , mais on sait jamais , ca peut servir  quelqu'un  :;): 

par contre sur la notice , je ne vois rien sur cette "bille" 


mais je me souviens qu'on se servait aussi de  


est-ce que c'est le mme genre de systme ...o je dois chercher le jumeau  ::roll:: ...si oui , j'ai pas fini  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> c'est sr que c'est pas le tout dernier modle , mais on sait jamais , ca peut servir  quelqu'un


C'est sr, en plus c'est en 2.4Ghz...




> par contre sur la notice , je ne vois rien sur cette "bille"


a se branche sur l'metteur, l o c'est marqu "dport infrarouge", euh non, "dport de tlcommande".

----------


## sevyc64

la petite "bille" se branche sur lmetteur  l'emplacement "Dport de tlcommande"

Quant  l'autre joujou, oui c'est bien le mme principe et oui il va aussi falloir trouver la soeur jumelle de cette pyramide

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est sr, en plus c'est en 2.4Ghz...


Ben tout ce qui est communication sans fils se fait en 2.4GHz (Wifi, Bluetooh, ziggee, etc...) c'est une bande libre d'utilisation

----------


## Auteur

La bille en question n'est pas ce qui est appel l'extension infra-rouge ?

----------


## rothen

bon , ben , pas sre de rassembler tout   ::(: 

en plus , vous avez vu la taille de la bille  ::calim2::  un miracle si je tombe dessus  ::mouarf::  on verra bien  :;): 

allez , merci  tous ...bonne nuit et  demain pour un autre objet  ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

> est-ce que c'est le mme genre de systme ...o je dois chercher le jumeau ...si oui , j'ai pas fini


J'ai compris !
Tu fais un memory grandeur nature  ::ccool:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> Tu fais un memory grandeur nature


c'est tout  fait   ::ccool::    mon ge , on s'amuse comme on peut  ::mouarf:: 

bon , comme pour l'enigme d'hier , j'ai du aller fouiner du ct de la vido , j'ai forcment des questions la- dessus :;):  ..bon , je vous rassure tout de suite , mme si je ne sais pas m'en servir ( qu'est-ce que je me la coulais douce quand mme  ::lun:: ) j'ai pratiquement tout reconnu  ::mouarf::  sauf 2 
voil le premier



c'est quoi ? :8O:  a marche seul ou a fait partie d'un autre appareil ?  ::roll:: 
ah tiens ...on m'a enlev 2 points ...il y aura toujours des "pas content " ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

a a ressemble  un dcodeur TNT.
c'est utile si tu as une tl un peu "ancienne" (je dirais un moyen de gamme d'il y a 2 - 3 ans) pour pouvoir continuer  la regarder aprs le passage  la TNT dans ta rgion

----------


## rothen

::merci::  magicbisous-nours ..

mais je suis pas sre , car dans le mme coin il y en a un ,  je suis certaine , c'est crit dessus ::mouarf::  


si t'as raison , et que j'en ai 2 , lequel je dois garder ? la tl dans la chambre est plus ancienne , ca pourrait m'tre utile ...enfin quand j'aurai trouv quelqu'un pour me l'installer bien sr , j'arriverai srement pas toute seule  ::roll::

----------


## fnobb

Bonjour,

Le premier est un dcodeur TNT se branchant sur l'antenne.
Le deuxime est un dcodeur TNT se branchant sur une parabole.
Dcodeur tnt satellite

----------


## rothen

ah merci Fnobb ..tiens un nouveau  :;):  et  ::ccool::  pour le lien ...

donc du coup , comme j'ai 2 paraboles , je vais garder le 2eme , surtout qu'en dfaisant des fils , j'ai d en enlever un d'utile  j'ai plus que la TV hache  ::?:  ah , ces nanas  ::mouarf:: ...oui , vous inquitez pas , je ne vais pas le faire moi-mme , je connais mes limites  ::mouarf3:: 

en ce qui concerne le 2eme , je ne sais pas si il y a des anciens parmi vous , je croyais que c'tait un appareil pour lire des DVD format 33 tours , est-ce que a dit quelque chose  quelqu'un ?  ::roll::  si oui , il y aurait un lien ou une photo pour voir  quoi il ressemblait ? ::roll:: 
rien que pour montrer a aux petits jeunes qui n'ont jamais connu a  ::mouarf3:: 

j'ai cru a pour celui-l parce qu'il est plus grand que le reste 

mais en regardant sur internet , j'ai l'impression que c'est un normal , c'est bien a ? ( LG RH 7800) par contre , a a l'air ancien , est-ce que a peut encore se vendre , et si oui , avec tout ce qu'il y a sur la photo  ::roll::

----------


## Nirvanask1

Coucou Rothen,

http://www.homecine-compare.com/lect...-LG-RH7800.htm

En me passant sur ta rfrence LG RH 7800, on tombe sur un Lecteur / enregistreur de DVD avec disque dur interne.
C'est assez recent 2005.

a te permet d'enregistrer les programme TV comme un magntoscope mais sans avoir besoin de support externe ( Cassette video, cd, dvd video )

Le boitier noir est quand a lui un switch pritel, permet de brancher plusieurs appareils en mme temps, sans avoir a dbrancher/rebrancher a chaque fois.

----------


## Lady

> en ce qui concerne le 2eme , je ne sais pas si il y a des anciens parmi vous , je croyais que c'tait un appareil pour lire des DVD format 33 tours , est-ce que a dit quelque chose  quelqu'un ?  si oui , il y aurait un lien ou une photo pour voir  quoi il ressemblait ?


Les DVD format 33 tours ce serait pas les laser discs ? les truc qu'il y avais au karaok ? (je dit a car j'en ai vu que l en vrai)

----------


## Bluedeep

> Les DVD format 33 tours ce serait pas les laser discs ?


Il y a de fortes chances. Par contre, contrairement aux DVD ils ont deux faces (comme un vinyle)




> les truc qu'il y avais au karaok ? (je dit a car j'en ai vu que l en vrai)


Pas qu'au karaoke : a quipait les premiers home cinma chez les particuliers.

----------


## Lung

> Par contre, contrairement aux DVD ils ont deux faces (comme un vinyle)


Certains DVD aussi.
Ca surprend la premire fois.

----------


## Auteur

C'tait des laserdisc (ah ces jeunes  ::roll:: )

Cela n'existe plus car ils ont t rapidement remplacs par les DVD.




Rothen : si tu ne sais pas quoi faire de tes paraboles tu peux toujours les convertir en wok  ::aie::  (mais bon a fait cher le wok aussi re- ::aie:: )
 ::dehors::

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'tait des laserdisc (ah ces jeunes )
> 
> Cela n'existe plus car ils ont t rapidement remplacs par les DVD.


Ceci dit, certains amateurs de HC rachtent des piles de laserdisc pour une bouche de pain (les lecteurs se trouvant galement pour un prix drisoire).

Quant  "rapidement remplac", ils ont quand mme exist pendant plus de 15ans , on ne peut pas vraiment parler d'un format phmre.

----------


## rothen

[/SIZE][/COLOR]
 ::coucou:: coucou les tous ...waouh , vous avez super bien travaill  ::ccool:: 

moi aussi  ,avec un ami ...ben oui , je ne peux rien faire seule  ::mouarf::  , AM   vider , trier et prparer pour la dcheterie une partie des vieux ordi ...

je suis puise  :;): a fait mal au coeur de les jeter ::?:  ..mais de toutes faons , ce genre de chose  vcu , on n'y eut rien  ::(: 

en ce qui concerne vos messages , merci  tous et contente de voir qu'il y a eu un nouveau ,a fait plaisir , coucou Lung :;):  


je vais quand mme rpondre  certains  ::D: 



> Coucou Rothen,
> 
> http://www.homecine-compare.com/lect...-LG-RH7800.htm
> 
> En me passant sur ta rfrence LG RH 7800, on tombe sur un Lecteur / enregistreur de DVD avec disque dur interne.
> C'est assez recent 2005.
> 
> a te permet d'enregistrer les programme TV comme un magntoscope mais sans avoir besoin de support externe ( Cassette video, cd, dvd video )
> 
> Le boitier noir est quand a lui un switch pritel, permet de brancher plusieurs appareils en mme temps, sans avoir a dbrancher/rebrancher a chaque fois.


Coucou toi ! contente de te retrouver ::zoubi::  ...avec un avatar beaucoup plus ..sympa  ::lol:: 
meri pour ton lien et tes renseignements  :;): 


Le b


> C'tait des laserdisc (ah ces jeunes )
> 
> Cela n'existe plus car ils ont t rapidement remplacs par les DVD.
> Rothen : si tu ne sais pas quoi faire de tes paraboles tu peux toujours les convertir en wok  (mais bon a fait cher le wok aussi re-)




ah ouais Auteur , c'est bien a   ::ccool:: ...pour les paraboles , c'est vrai que pour faire une paella gante ...a doit tre super  ::mouarf:: 




> Ceci dit, certains amateurs de HC rachtent des piles de laserdisc pour une bouche de pain (les lecteurs se trouvant galement pour un prix drisoire).
> 
> Quant  "rapidement remplac", ils ont quand mme exist pendant plus de 15ans , on ne peut pas vraiment parler d'un format phmre.




ouais , mme poue un prix drisoire , je vais essayer de redonner une 2eme vie  tout a ..par contre quelqu'un peut me mettre le lien pour que je vois  quoi ressemble l'appareil ? je suis sre que j'ai ...mais o ?  ::roll::  j'ai toujours pas trouv les disques non plus , mais ds que j'ai je fais une photos ...pour les jeunes ...faut quand mme qu'ils s'instruivent  ::mouarf3:: 
par contre , j'ai aussi trouv a ..c'est toujours pour la tl ?  ::roll:: 

 en attendant , encore meri  tous , vous tes super  ::applo::

----------


## fnobb

Bonjour,

Encore un dcodeur tnt par satellite.

----------


## rothen

meri fnobb  :;): 

c'est vrai que a en avait la tte  ::mouarf:: 

bon , finalement lequel je dois garder ?  ::roll::

----------


## Nirvanask1

http://www.developpez.net/forums/att.../p1110266.jpg/

Personnellement je ne jetterai pas cela, les tours, a peut toujours servir, les donner , les revendre pour un prix mini.
Un tudiant, une association sera sans doute ravie si cela fonctionne.

Par contre les disques durs, il se pourrait qu'on y trouve des donnes personnelles de toi, de ton dfunt mari, .. comptes bancaires, factures ...

Soit les dtruire, soit faire un formatage de bas level.

----------


## rothen

ah ...vraiment mieux ton nouvel avatar ,t'as bien fait de changer  ::zoubi:: 

t'inquites , tu me connais , si quelque chose peut avoir une 2eme vie , je la lui donne  :;):  , je cderai ou vendrai pour pas grand chose ceux qui sont encore en tat , mais ceux l n'y sont plus .. la dcheterie ils recyclent ce genre de chose   :;): 

en ce qui concerne les donnes des disque durs , c'est entrain d'tre rgl aussi , c'est pour a que c'est si long  faire et surtout que j'avais besoin d'aide ...rcuprer et effacer  les donnes ..surtout celles des patients ..un travail de titan ..mais ouf , je vois le bout ...enfin de a  :;): 

pour le reste bien sr , tout mon bric  brac , j'aurai encore besoin de vous  :;):  a par contre , j'en vois pas le bout ...mme des fois je me desespre devant l'ampleur de la tche  ::cry::  mais tant que vous serez l pour m'aider ,je tiendrai le coup.. plusieurs , c'est toujours plus facile  ::D:  

alors ,  demain pour une autre nigme   ::coucou:: ...enfin a ceux qui tiennent le coup et qui veulent bien m'aider mme sans point  ::?:

----------


## rothen

::coucou::  bonjour tout le monde !

on va commencer aujourd'hui par un truc facile ...enfin pour vous   ::mouarf:: 



oui , c'est des enceintes , jusque l a va  ::lol:: 

mais 2 questions 
.comme le paquet est scell , je   veux viter de l'ouvrir , mais du coup je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a dans le rectangle noir , quelqu'un a une ide ? ::roll::  
et Sevyc , on  avait parl de cet cran 







> Oui. Cet cran plat n'a pas de haut-parleurs, il faut des hauts-parleurs  cot. Ce n'est pas un grand mal car les haut-parleurs sur un cran (y compris TV) plat sont gnralement de trs trs mauvaises qualits. Vaut mieux avoir une bonne paire denceintes mme peu puissance  cot


est- ce que je peux les mettre avec ? esthtiquement a va au poil  ::lol:: mais bon , techniquement  ::roll::   vous de me dire  :;):

----------


## Nirvanask1

> comme le paquet est scell , je veux viter de l'ouvrir , mais du coup je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a dans le rectangle noir , quelqu'un a une ide ?


Dans le rectangle noir,  mon avis il y a les connectiques, c'est  dire, le(s) fil(s) qui te permet de brancher les enceintes., et a mon avis un mini manuel d'utilisation.


Tu peux les mettre avec lcran, comme les donner/vendre sparment. Au choix. ^^ Tout dpend de l'utilisation.

----------


## Bluedeep

> ouais , mme poue un prix drisoire , je vais essayer de redonner une 2eme vie  tout a ..


Pour les Laserdisc, il faudrait que tu communiques la liste de films dont tu disposes : je passerai le lien  un acheteur potentiel (il a un lecteur et 200 disques environ - il pourrait tre intress par d'autres ventuellement).

Par contre, c'est bizarre d'avoir des Laserdisc et pas de lecteur  ::koi::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bonjour,
> 
> Encore un dcodeur tnt par satellite.


Non, c'est un rcepteur satellite analogique, pas TNT.
A peu prs inutile actuellement sans doute.

----------


## rothen

OUI meri Nirvanask1 pour ta rponse  ::zoubi::  tiens , je viens ...enfin ...de voir que ton nom se termine par 1 et non I  ::?:   c'est pas un pseudo trop courant , je pense pas qu'il y aura des 2 ou 3  ::mouarf::  bon , maintenant a a peut-tre une relation avec quelque chose que je ne connais pas   ::roll::  
oui , je sais , c'est affreux ce que les femmes peuvent tre curieuses  ::mouarf3::  mais tu aurais pu me dire que je dformais depuis si longtemps ton nom  ::calim2:: 

pour en revenir aux enceintes  ::mouarf::  donc je peux mettre celles  part avec l'cran ...est-ce qu'elles sont compltes ? il y a juste un fil qui les relie avec une fiche au bout  :8O: 
et vendre le paquet  part , ca peut se vendre combien ? ::roll:: 







> Non, c'est un rcepteur satellite analogique, pas TNT.
> A peu prs inutile actuellement sans doute.


merci Bluedeep  :;):  donc si a ne sert plus  rien , je peux jeter ?  ::roll::  ca ne peut pas avoir une autre utilit que pour l tl ...genre radar bateau par exemple  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

> Pour les Laserdisc, il faudrait que tu communiques la liste de films dont tu disposes : je passerai le lien  un acheteur potentiel (il a un lecteur et 200 disques environ - il pourrait tre intress par d'autres ventuellement).
> 
> Par contre, c'est bizarre d'avoir des Laserdisc et pas de lecteur


ah Bluedeep , je viens de voir ton autre post ...si j'ai le lecteur  , mais o  :8O:  , j'ai vu qu'il est en photo sur un de vos liens , je vais essayer de le trouver  cet AM ...ainsi que les disques , je ne les ai pas retrouvs non plus ....quand je vous dis que le rangement c'tait pas mon truc   ::mouarf::  jamais autant rang et nettoy que ces derniers mois ..et en plus , a se voit mme pas ...oui , oui , il y a beaucoup de retard  rattraper   ::mouarf3::

----------


## Nirvanask1

> OUI meri Nirvanask1 pour ta rponse  tiens , je viens ...enfin ...de voir que ton nom se termine par 1 et non I   c'est pas un pseudo trop courant , je pense pas qu'il y aura des 2 ou 3  bon , maintenant a a peut-tre une relation avec quelque chose que je ne connais pas   
> oui , je sais , c'est affreux ce que les femmes peuvent tre curieuses  mais tu aurais pu me dire que je dformais depuis si longtemps ton nom 
> 
> pour en revenir aux enceintes  donc je peux mettre celles  part avec l'cran ...est-ce qu'elles sont compltes ? il y a juste un fil qui les relie avec une fiche au bout 
> et vendre le paquet  part , ca peut se vendre combien ?



Pour mon pseudo c'est effectivement le chiffre 1  la fin. Et il y a une longue histoire derrire ce pseudo. Que je ne dvoilerais qu'autour d'un caf en tte  tte.  ::roll:: 

/me croise les doigts, pour se faire inviter.  ::oops:: 

Pour les enceintes, faudrait vrifier si elles sont auto-aliments, ou s'il y a besoin d'un cble lectrique souvent accompagne d'un transformateur de courant pour une prise murale.

Pour vrifier : Regarde les enceintes , afin de voir s'il y a un autre branchement possible.

----------


## sevyc64

Ouhh l, je suis un peu en retard, moi.

Pour les enceintes, tu dois avoir un cble qui les relies entre-elles et un autre cble avec une prise Jack pour les brancher sur la source (pc par exemple).
Ces cble peuvent tre des cbles spars ou des cbles solidaires des enceintes selon les modles.

S'il s'agit denceintes amplifies, tu devrais aussi avoir un cble et un transfo pour alimenter tout a, mais vu la tte de ces enceintes, je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas.

Donc je dirais qu'elles sont  priori complte.

Quant  les mettre avec l'cran, oui, ventuellement tu peux les proposer avec en augmentant un peu le prix de l'ensemble.

----------


## Bluedeep

> merci Bluedeep  donc si a ne sert plus  rien , je peux jeter ?  ca ne peut pas avoir une autre utilit que pour l tl ...genre radar bateau par exemple


Non, a n'a pas d'autre utilit que la rception satellite analogique (dit autrement, a n'en a plus aucune).

Par contre, si tu as un radar bateau  vendre d'occasion, l je suis preneur, j'en cherche un  ::P:

----------


## rothen

::lol:: 



> Pour mon pseudo c'est effectivement le chiffre 1  la fin. Et il y a une longue histoire derrire ce pseudo. Que je ne dvoilerais qu'autour d'un caf en tte  tte.  oh , c'est affreux , affreux , je saurais jamais  
> ma maman m'a toujours interdit de frquenter quelqu'un que je ne connais pas 
> 
> 
> Pour les enceintes, faudrait vrifier si elles sont auto-aliments, ou s'il y a besoin d'un cble lectrique souvent accompagne d'un transformateur de courant pour une prise murale.
> 
> Pour vrifier : Regarde les enceintes , afin de voir s'il y a un autre branchement possible
>  eh oui , malheureusement  il y a un autre trou 
> 
> ...





> Ouhh l, je suis un peu en retard, moi.  ben oui , c'est quoi a , o tu as train 
> 
> Pour les enceintes, tu dois avoir un cble qui les relies entre-elles et un autre cble avec une prise Jack pour les brancher sur la source (pc par exemple) elles sont relies entre elle et au bout il y a une prise Jack ( ca je connais , j'ai dj tri tout ce qui tait musique  
> S'il s'agit denceintes amplifies, tu devrais aussi avoir un cble et un transfo pour alimenter tout a, j'ai malheureusement bien peur que oui ,  ct du  trou cest crit 5 v , je suppose qu'il faut que je trouve un transfo 5 volts , c'est a ?






> Non, a n'a pas d'autre utilit que la rception satellite analogique (dit autrement, a n'en a plus aucune). ok ...ca va aller dans le lot  1 , il y a toujours un curieux que a interessera 
> 
> Par contre, si tu as un radar bateau  vendre d'occasion, l je suis preneur, j'en cherche un  un est dj forcment parti avec le bateau ...ouais c'est la premire grosse pice que j'ai du vendre , avec beaucoup de regret ,  pour rester dans la maison   mais comme j'ai pu m'en rendre compte , mon mari achetait plusieurs exemplaires des mme choses , il y en a srement d'autres  par contre , je ne sais pas de trop  quoi a ressemble ,il y a un cran devant je pense  j'essaye de trouver a et je te mets des photos  ...de toutes faons , mme si c'est est pas , vous chercherez ce que a peut-tre ...ca fera avancer le smilblic

----------


## sevyc64

> ma maman m'a toujours interdit de frquenter quelqu'un que je ne connais pas


mais si on ne frquente pas les gens que l'on ne connait pas, on ne fera pas connaissance, donc on ne frquentera personne, donc on ne connaitra personne, donc on ne frquentera personne, donc on ne connaitra personne, .... ::fou:: 
_Mais pourquoi un homme tout en blanc veut me donner des pilules roses et bleu ?_




> ct du trou cest crit 5 v , je suppose qu'il faut que je trouve un transfo 5 volts , c'est a ?


 Il semblerait effectivement que cette option soit de mise  ::calin::

----------


## Auteur

Pour le transformateur il faut vrifier la polarit de la broche de sortie. Sur le transformateur et les haut-parleurs le symbole doit tre identique (voir l'image pour les deux types de polarit possible).

----------


## rothen

> mais si on ne frquente pas les gens que l'on ne connait pas, on ne fera pas connaissance, donc on ne frquentera personne, donc on ne connaitra personne, donc on ne frquentera personne, donc on ne connaitra personne, ....  ah ben voil pourquoi je suis toujours toute seule et que je vis comme une ermite  
> _Mais pourquoi un homme tout en blanc veut me donner des pilules roses et bleu ?_MDR ...on voit les habitus ,tu connais mme la couleur  
> 
>  Il semblerait effectivement que cette option soit de mise  oh oui ,meri  j'ai bien besoin d'un calin ce soir ,d'avoir pass la journe  chercher des choses m'a montr une fois de plus l'ampleur de la tche  eh bien c'est sr , je suis loin d'avoir fini


bon , faut que j'en fasse qu'un petit peu par jour , c'est mieux pour le moral   ::haha:: 





> Pour le transformateur il faut vrifier la polarit de la broche de sortie. Sur le transformateur et les haut-parleurs le symbole doit tre identique (voir l'image pour les deux types de polarit possible).


ah meri Auteur pour ton shma sur les polarits , j'avais jamais compris ce que les copains voulaient dire par l quand on a tri les appareils RA , pour moi si le voltage tait bon , c'tait bon ...c'est pour a que j'avais rien le droit de brancher  ::mouarf:: 
bon , comme j'ai pas trouv dans mes tiroirs "transformateurs isols " un qui correspondait , je me suis dcide  ouvrir la boite , et dedans c'est peut-tre une bonne surprise , il n'y avait que a en plus 
est-ce que ca veut dire que ca peut marcher qu'avec a , sans transformateur ?  ::roll::  enfin , de toutes faons , je ne l'ai pas trouv non plus , mais au moins je saurais quoi chercher  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> bon , comme j'ai pas trouv dans mes tiroirs "transformateurs isols " un qui correspondait , je me suis dcide  ouvrir la boite , et dedans c'est peut-tre une bonne surprise , il n'y avait que a en plus [...]
> est-ce que ca veut dire que ca peut marcher qu'avec a , sans transformateur ?  enfin , de toutes faons , je ne l'ai pas trouv non plus , mais au moins je saurais quoi chercher


c'est une bonne surprise : tu peux alimenter tes haut-parleurs sur le port USB de ton PC. Donc a priori pas besoin de transformateur, le port USB (qui dlivre du 5V  :;): ) suffit. Tu as donc deux cbles qui vont de ton PC  tes haut-parleurs : celui-ci et le second qui est branch sur la sortie son de ton ordinateur.

----------


## sevyc64

Effectivement ce type de cble peut servir comme alimentation des enceintes, alimentes directement par un port USB du PC auquel elles sont branches

----------


## rothen

> c'est une bonne surprise : tu peux alimenter tes haut-parleurs sur le port USB de ton PC. Donc a priori pas besoin de transformateur, le port USB suffit. .



ah ben voil une bonne nouvelle ..j'ai plus qu' chercher ce cable , mais au moins je sais  quoi il ressemble  :;): 

comme je l'ai dit , j'ai pass la journe  fouiller ...et dans une armoire que j'avais pas encore faite , je l'ai trouv ...faut dire qu'il est norme  ::mouarf:: 


et j'ai trouv les disques ...comme dab , pas au mme endroit , les musicaux avec les 33 tours  ::mouarf::  et les films ailleurs  ::lol:: 
sont beaux quand mme non ?  ::roll:: 


par contre comme j'ai trouv plein de trucs super chouette , en plus des concerts , des Walt Disney , des karaok et surtout plusieurs Tex Avery ..est-ce que quelqu'un connait  ::roll::  moi j'adore  :;): ..alors je pense que je vais essayer de trouver quelqu'un pour me brancher tout a , avec un peu de chance a ira sur un vido projecteur et on se fera une sceance nostalgie avant de le vendre ...suis sre que a peut tre sympa  :;): 
bon , les jeunes au moins vous avez pu voir  quoi ca ressemble  :;): 

le problme , enfin pour moi  ::mouarf::  c'est qu'en ouvrant cette armoire je suis tombe sur plusieurs appareils audio de cette poque ...je vous mettrai les photos demain ...donc RV aux anciens..enfin s'il y en a   ::lol::  et  ceux qui savent chercher sur internet  :;): ...j'aurai besoin de vous pour savoir quoi en faire  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

tu viens de retrouver le lecteur de laserdisc  ::bravo:: 

Le disque de Johny Hallyday date de 1991.

----------


## rothen

> tu viens de retrouver le lecteur de laserdisc 
> ouais , franchement , vu la taille de l'engin , a m'aurait inquite de ne pas le trouver  bon , j'ai quand mme mis pluieurs heures ...je suis trs lente 
> 
> Le disque de Johnny Hallyday date de 1991. ah  bon ? t'as vu a ou ?  t'aimes Johnny ? tu connais Tex Avery ?

----------


## Auteur

> ah bon ? t'as vu a ou ? t'aimes Johnny ?


J'ai vu le titre du disque ensuite j'ai demand  Google  ::mrgreen:: 





> tu connais Tex Avery ?


 oui bien sr, bien que ce ne soient pas mes prfrs

----------


## rothen

> J'ai vu le titre du disque ensuite j'ai demand  Google ah , tu vois comme des fois on peut partir sur une ide fausse ...je me suis dit , c'est un fan ...bon , moi , je l'aime bien car sur scne il dchire , mais c'tait pas mon 'idole ' 
> 
> 
>  oui bien sr, bien que ce ne soient pas mes prfrs ouais , c'est quoi tes prfrs ?  ben oui , je sais , je suis trop curieuse ..mais on ne se refait pas


et toi Sevyc ? tu connais ?...tu dois tre trop jeune pour a  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Ouep, on se fait une soire Laserdisc chez rothen \ o / Pour voir des dessins anims \ o /
Sinon, c'est la premire fois que je vois des laserdisc O_o
J'avais entendu parler d'un DVD, de la mme, truc du genre collector, il y a quelques annes (mais dont la moiti n'tais pas utiliser ... enfin, je suis pas sur)

----------


## sevyc64

> et toi Sevyc ? tu connais ?...tu dois tre trop jeune pour a


Malheureusement,  40 balais je ne suis pas trop jeune pour ne pas connaitre. Mais je ne connais pas plus que a, je n'en ai jamais eu (pas les moyens) et j'ai d en voir qu'une ou 2 fois

----------


## Auteur

> ouais , c'est quoi tes prfrs ? ben oui , je sais , je suis trop curieuse ..mais on ne se refait pas


Tom et Jerry, Bip Bip et le Coyote, Titi et Gros minet...

----------


## rothen

> Ouep, on se fait une soire Laserdisc chez rothen \ o / Pour voir des dessins anims \ o /pas de souci Little White, je peux t'inviter ..mais j'ai peur que tu habites un peu loin de chez moi  
> Sinon, c'est la premire fois que je vois des laserdisc O_o eh , normal ... ton age

----------


## LittleWhite

Tu parle de mon ge, pourtant je connais des trucs anciens (genre, je connais Auteur  ::aie::   :;):  )
Non, plus srieusement, j'ai aussi des trucs anciens, a arrive lorsque l'on fait du retro gaming  ::P:  (Game & Watch + Atari St  la maison et les game boy aussi, commencent  prendre de l'age)

----------


## rothen

> Malheureusement,  40 balais je ne suis pas trop jeune pour ne pas connaitre. t'exagre , t'as que 39 ..ben oui , j'ai dit que j'tais curieuse Mais je ne connais pas plus que a, je n'en ai jamais eu (pas les moyens) et j'ai d en voir qu'une ou 2 fois ah ben , au moins , t'as connu





> Tom et Jerryj'aime aussi , Bip Bip et le Coyote ca , pas vraiment , Titi et Gros minet ca , j'adore ...

----------


## rothen

> Tu parle de mon ge, pourtant je connais des trucs anciens (genre, je connais Auteur   ah a , je suis sre , a va lui faire plaisir )
> Non, plus srieusement, j'ai aussi des trucs anciens, a arrive lorsque l'on fait du retro gaming  (Game & Watch + Atari St  la maison et les game boy aussi, commencent  prendre de l'age)ah ben , du coup , tu pourras m'aider  trier les vieux jeux

----------


## Auteur

> Malheureusement,  40 balais je ne suis pas trop jeune pour ne pas connaitre. Mais je ne connais pas plus que a, je n'en ai jamais eu (pas les moyens) et j'ai d en voir qu'une ou 2 fois


Pareil, les laserdics je n'en ai jamais eu entre les mains, mais j'en ai entendu parler et vu des publicits. Et je crois qu' l'poque effectivement cela cotait assez cher.

----------


## Auteur

> Tu parle de mon ge, pourtant je connais des trucs anciens (genre, je connais Auteur   )


je suis vieuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## rothen

> Pareil, les laserdics je n'en ai jamais eu entre les mains, mais j'en ai entendu parler et vu des publicits. Et je crois qu' l'poque effectivement cela cotait assez cher.


 eh oui , comme je l'ai dit , mon mari avait d manquer de jouets dans son enfance , du coup , quand il a eu les moyens , il a ..trs largement ...compens ...je ne m'en tais pas rendue compte car moi j'avais jamais manqu de rien dans mon enfance , mais l quand je vois tout ce qu'il a achet , j'en reviens pas  :8O:  ..moi je voyais qu'un exemplaire de chaque ..bref , j'en dcouvre tous les jours  :;):  d'un ct c'est super , ce que je vends me permet de rester dans la maison , et en plus , de connaitre plein de gens super ...bref , il avait tout prvu  :;):

----------


## rothen

> je suis vieuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux


mais non , tu as beaucoup d'humour et tu es gnial  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir tout le monde,

 Laserdisc  : arf !, j'en ai un, un Sony MDP-212 (hrit de mon papa), qui pouvait aussi lire les cd audio, et un truc dont il m'avait caus mais que je n'ai jamais vu, une espce de cd vido (diamtre 12 cm), l'anctre du dvd.

Et j'ai aussi des disques : 
le concert The Wall "live in Berlin",  tomber par terre ;Astrix "le coup du menhir" ;un film d'art sur Paris ;un autre sur le Louvre (avec l'tiquette : achet en 1992, 470 F soit environ 70  [mon papa tait trs conservateur et maniaque  ::mrgreen:: ]) ;The Glenn Miller Story avec James Stewart et June Allyson, g-ant ! ;un "voyage interactif" (faut la tlcommande [j'ai !]) dans la Valle de la Mort, Las Vegas et Grand Canyon ;un coffret (un disque + un livret) sur le muse d'Orsay, 780 F !, 120   la louche.
Mais je n'ai vu que les deux premiers et Glenn Miller, pour les autres faudrait du temps, beaucoup de temps...
Et le lecteur est fatigu (petit moteur contre disque lourd : faut dmonter et aider au dmarrage,  ::aie:: )

Bonne fin de soire,

----------


## rothen

> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
>  Laserdisc  : arf !, j'en ai un, un Sony MDP-212 (hrit de mon papa), mais c'est super : qui pouvait aussi lire les cd audio, et un truc dont il m'avait caus mais que je n'ai jamais vu, une espce de cd vido (diamtre 12 cm), l'anctre du dvd.
> 
> Et j'ai aussi des disques :  peut-tre que ca interessera l'ami de blue deep ? 
> le concert The Wall "live in Berlin",  tomber par terre ;Astrix "le coup du menhir" ;un film d'art sur Paris ;un autre sur le Louvre (avec l'tiquette : achet en 1992, 470 F soit environ 70  [mon papa tait trs conservateur et maniaque ]) ;The Glenn Miller Story avec James Stewart et June Allyson, g-ant ! ;un "voyage interactif" (faut la tlcommande [j'ai !]) dans la Valle de la Mort, Las Vegas et Grand Canyon ;un coffret (un disque + un livret) sur le muse d'Orsay, 780 F !, 120   la louche.en tous cas , c'est marrant , aucun en commun , on devait pas avoir les mmes gouts que ton papa 
> Mais je n'ai vu que les deux premiers et Glenn Miller, pour les autres faudrait du temps, beaucoup de temps...eh oui , le temps , c'est ce qui manque le +
> Et le lecteur est fatigu (petit moteur contre disque lourd : faut dmonter et aider au dmarrage, )
> 
> Bonne fin de soire,bonne fin de soire  toi aussi

----------


## Lady

> Et j'ai aussi des disques : 
> [un autre sur le Louvre (avec l'tiquette : achet en 1992, 470 F soit environ 70  [mon papa tait trs conservateur et maniaque ]) ;un coffret (un disque + un livret) sur le muse d'Orsay, 780 F !, 120   la louche.


Et maintenant les gens se plaigne des prix des dvds a 20 euro .... lol
Nempche que dj pour l'poque a faisait mal au porte monnaie  l'poque les K7 vido taient  combien ? 99F ? (... a me fait bizarre de parler en Franc ...)

----------


## rothen

::coucou::  Lady !

c'est sr qu' l'poque , tout ce qui tait technologie , c'tait hors de prix  :8O: 

a a beaucoup baiss depuis  :;): 

mais  mon avis , ce qui a le plus diminu c'est les ordi , j'ose mme pas penser au premier qu'avait achet mon mari , une fortune  :8O:  ...et en plus , aucune des performances de maintenant ...il ne faisait presque rien  ::?: 

et c'est dingue,   l'poque , on trouvait a gnial  ::mouarf:: 

comme quoi  ::lol::

----------


## rothen

c'est dingue   :8O: 

les ordi de mon mari doivent vraiment faire une allergie  moi  ::mouarf:: 

en copiant le disque dur , j'ai reussi  cram l'alimentation de celui-l  ::cry:: 



dommage je le trouvais mimi  ::mouarf:: 

bon , ben tant pis , c'est que je ne devais pas le vendre et que je devais rcuprer le disque dur  ::?: 

  du coup , du ct ordi  proprement parler maintenant , c'est fini ...j'ai quand mme vendu un apple 2 , un atari  ::mouarf::  et 2 portables c'est dj pas si mal  :;):  il me reste bien sr tout le matriel annexe , celui que vous m'aidez  trier  ::zoubi:: 

j'ai quand mme gard un grand de salon et un portable ...ouais on sait jamais , si j'en crame un des 2  ::mouarf:: ..je dois avoir une trop grande nergie ,  une poque je faisais dmarrer les ordi en veille ds que je rentrais dans la pice , a rendait fou mon mari  ::mouarf3:: 
bon , depuis a c'est fini , mais j'ai quand mme reussi  en faire surchauffer 3 en peu de temps  ::mouarf::  

ah oui , j'ai gard aussi le premier" portable " ::mouarf::  en souvenir , si j'y pense , je vous mettrai une photo  :;): 

bon , a cet AM pour les vieux appareils audio ... :;):

----------


## Lady

> Lady !
> 
> c'est sr qu' l'poque , tout ce qui tait technologie , c'tait hors de prix 
> 
> a a beaucoup baiss depuis 
> 
> mais  mon avis , ce qui a le plus diminu c'est les ordi , j'ose mme pas penser au premier qu'avait achet mon mari , une fortune  ...et en plus , aucune des performances de maintenant ...il ne faisait presque rien 
> 
> et c'est dingue,   l'poque , on trouvait a gnial 
> ...


Je me rappel encore quand mon pre avait ramen notre premier PC:
Windows 3.1 et DOS on y avais installer plein de jeux DOS... Rah ca me donne envie d'y rejouer... (Surtout celui qui s'appel Hugo : House of horror un jeu ou il fallait crire ce que l'on voulait faire ... en anglais ... je devais tre au collge donc je commenais  peine  apprendre "take the pumpkin", "open the pumpkin", "take te key", "open the door with the key" ... C'est grave comment a m'a marqu  vie !!!)

Dsole c'tait la minute nostalgie  ::oops::

----------


## Delias

Bonjour Rothen.

J'arrive un peu comme la grle aprs les vendanges, mais bon:
L'adaptateur du message #441 ne ferait pas partie des enceintes? Pour les alimenter s'il n'y a pas de port USB sous la main, en plus il me semble que c'est le mme design.

Aprs avoir revu la photo, ce n'est pas 100% logique qu'il y ait un cble avec (puisqu'il est avec les enceintes), mais as-tu peut tre un autre adaptateur du mme style.

C'est mon avis, aprs...

Cordialement

Delias

----------


## Nirvanask1

Pas d'amiga ? ou d'amstrad ?  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

> Je me rappel encore quand mon pre avait ramen notre premier PC:
>  C'est grave comment a m'a marqu  vie !!!)
> 
> Dsole c'tait la minute nostalgie


 moi , je trouve super ta raction  ::ccool:: , merci d'avoir partag ton souvenir , c'est toujours sympa  ::zoubi:: 




> Bonjour Rothen. Delias !
> 
> J'arrive un peu comme la grle aprs les vendanges,  pas du tout , au contraire je trouve a trs bien de revenir sur d'anciens post , surtout qu'il y a des choses pas entirement rsolues ...en plus , tout le monde n'est pas tous les jours sur l'ordi  L'adaptateur du message #441 ne ferait pas partie des enceintes? tu parles des petites noires , o d'autres ?  Pour les alimenter s'il n'y a pas de port USB sous la main, en plus il me semble que c'est le mme design.
> 
> Aprs avoir revu la photo, ce n'est pas 100% logique qu'il y ait un cble avec (puisqu'il est avec les enceintes), mais as-tu peut tre un autre adaptateur du mme style.le pb , c'est que j'ai "plein" d'adptateur ..c'est un vrai jeu de trouver ce qui va avec quoi par contre , j'avance , j'ai dj trouv plein de couples ca devrait tre de plus en plus facile 
> 
> C'est mon avis, aprs...les autres , vous en pensez quoi ? 
> 
> Cordialement
> ...

----------


## rothen

> Pas d'amiga ? ou d'amstrad ?


 ::coucou:: Nirvanask1 , tu vois , je mets ton nom correctement maintenant  :;): ouais , je fais un copier-coller   ::mouarf:: 

il faudrait que je regarde au grenier pour ce genre l , a doit tre trs vieux non ? si t'as un lien ou une photo , ca me dira peut-tre quelque chose  :;): ... , ils sont peut-tre aussi dj partis  la dcheterie ...j'ai quand mme dj fait plusieurs voyages ...mme si ca se voit toujours pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Je parle de celui l, que quelqu'un a dcrit comme ayant un coeur!



> 


et de ces enceintes:



> 


et avec ce cble



> 


Cordialement

Delias

L'edit: cela m'aprendra  lire seulement rapidement les rponse avant de poster...

----------


## rothen

> L'edit: cela m'aprendra  lire seulement rapidement les rponse avant de poster...


MDR ,  t'inquites a m'arrive aussi , comme   tous les "argentum ", on veut avoir fini  ... avant de commencer .. ::mouarf:: 

par contre , je ne pense pas que a aille ensemble , sur 1 il y a 15v et l'autre 5v ...mais c'est bien d'avoir remis la photo "du coeur" , peut-tre quelqu'un connatra l'appareil qui va avec  :;): 

bon , comme j'ai russi  cramer le botier bleu  ::cry::  du coup je me retrouve avec un cran de plus  vendre  ::mouarf:: 

c'est le HP W20 ,enfin c'est ce qu'il y a d'crit dessus , alors combien je peux le vendre ?  ::roll::  et est-ce que celui-l a les hauts parleurs intgrs ?  ::roll::  pas sre car  l'arrire il y a a comme fils 


donc un audio ..votre avis ? 

bon , l vu le beau temps , je vais faire un peu de jardin , la mauvaise herbe pousse plus vite que je l'arrache  ::mouarf3:: 
 tout  l'heure ..Oui , je sais pas pourquoi , j'ai du mal  mettre les photos des vieilleries audio ...a va venir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> MDR ,  t'inquites a m'arrive aussi , comme   tous les "argentum ", on veut avoir fini  ... avant de commencer ..
> 
> par contre , je ne pense pas que a aille ensemble , sur 1 il y a 15v et l'autre 5v ...mais c'est bien d'avoir remis la photo "du coeur" , peut-tre quelqu'un connatra l'appareil qui va avec 
> 
> bon , comme j'ai russi  cramer le botier bleu  du coup je me retrouve avec un cran de plus  vendre 
> 
> c'est le HP W20 ,enfin c'est ce qu'il y a d'crit dessus , alors combien je peux le vendre ?  et est-ce que celui-l a les hauts parleurs intgrs ?  pas sre car  l'arrire il y a a comme fils 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors celui la a bien des hauts parleur intgrs et il a le cable AUDIO IN (donc l'entre pour le son) qui lui arrive dans le dos.
Les hauts parleurs doivent d'ailleurs tre lendroit grillag en dessous de lcran.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Oui l'cran a des hauts-parleurs intgrs. Le cble que tu montres si justement sert  envoyer le son depuis l'ordi sur l'cran (pour que l'cran fasse office d'enceintes).

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant ton ordinateur bleu, il n'est peut-tre pas compltement mort. Qu'as-tu fais pour le faire cramer ? c'est peut-tre rparable (pas par toi certainement, mais quelqu'un qui s'y connais)

----------


## Bluedeep

> .Oui , je sais pas pourquoi , j'ai du mal  mettre les photos des vieilleries audio ...a va venir   [/SIZE][/COLOR]


J'ai hte de voir ce que tu appelles les "veilleries audio" .

----------


## ManusDei

Il me manque une info dans tout a, rothen, tu vends ces affaires o ?
C'est pas que, mais dans un forum de geeks, on peut tre intresss aussi ^^ 

J'ai regard sur la premire page de la discussion, il serait bon que tu modifies le premier post pour indiquer o tu vends tout a.

----------


## LittleWhite

+1 , car avoir loup un Atari ... meuh ... du coup, je me demande lequel que c'est.
Sinon, pareil, je suis preneur des amstrad  ::P: 
Et tout ce qu'il y a de jeux aussi, a peut m'intresser  ::D:   ::oops::

----------


## Hizin

Je pense que les jeux peuvent intresser beaucoup de monde par ici  ::): 

*est un autre intress par les jeux*

----------


## rothen

::coucou::   les tous !

je vais essayer de rpondre  vos post ...en tous cas contente qu'il y en ait autant c'est super  ::ccool:: 




> Alors celui la a bien des hauts parleur intgrs et il a le cable AUDIO IN





> Oui l'cran a des hauts-parleurs intgrs. Le cble que tu montres si justement sert  envoyer le son depuis l'ordi sur l'cran (pour que l'cran fasse office d'enceintes).


 ::merci::  vous 2 ..ah ben , c'est bien , du coup il est un peu diffrent de l'autre  :;):  je peux le vendre combien ? quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll:: 




> Concernant ton ordinateur bleu, il n'est peut-tre pas compltement mort. Qu'as-tu fais pour le faire cramer ? c'est peut-tre rparable (pas par toi certainement, mais quelqu'un qui s'y connais)


Coucou sevyc  :;):  en fait , il a march presque toute la nuit pour faire une copie du disque dur ...trs charg apparemment ...et ce matin HS ...c'est le copain qui devait le rcuprer pour le formater qui a fait le diagnostic..pas moi , tu penses bien  ::mouarf:: si j'ai bien compris c'est le ventilateur qui a cram et sur ce modle , ca vaut pas le coup de le changer , surtout qu'en plus , tant pas sre d'avoir rcupr tous les dossiers , il faut que je garde le disque dur ...car videmment mon mari avait mis toutes ses donns sur ordi ...et je suis oblige de les garder 10 ans  ::?:  donc , je me dis que c'tait le destin , que je ne devais pas le vendre  :;): 




> J'ai hte de voir ce que tu appelles les "veilleries audio" .


 euh , ben , ca sera pas pour ce soir  ::mouarf:: ...pour les vieilleries t'as dj vu la plus ancienne , celle avec les rouleaux  ::mouarf:: 





> Il me manque une info dans tout a, rothen, tu vends ces affaires o ?
>  .


en fait la plupart du temps je vends  la maison , mes amis sont mort de rire quand ils viennent  ::mouarf::  en ce moment l'entre est pleine de matriel de jardin , tronconneuse , broyeuse ect ..avec un prix sur chaque chose et j'ai une grande pice avec le reste ...un vrai magasin  ::mouarf3:: 
j'ai commenc  au dernier Nol  , j'avais pas envie de quitter la maison , comme ca aurait t raisonnable de faire , et j'ai dcid de mettre en vente la musique , aide par des copains pour essayer et trier le matriel , on a tous t sonns quand on a vu ce qu'il y avait ...en fait , je suis sre que mon "magasin" tait le mieux achaland du coin  ::mouarf:: 
j'avais 9 claviers ...dont celui-ci 
15 tables de mixage , dont celle-ci 

impressionnant non ?  ::roll:: ..j'ai super bien vendu ...et du coup le banquier a t trs content   ::D:  et moi , j'ai remerc mon mari d'avoir achet autant de jouets ..quitter la maison de suite aurait t trop affreux  ::cry::  en plus , j'ai rencontr plein de gens super  :;): 



> +1 , car avoir loup un Atari ... meuh ... du coup, je me demande lequel que c'est.
> Et tout ce qu'il y a de jeux aussi, a peut m'intresser


pour ta curiosit , voil l'apple et l'atari que j'ai vendus ...chez leur nouveau proritaire 


bon , ils taient beaucoup moins beaux quand il les as achets ...prets  partir  la dcheterie ...ben oui , quand on n'y connait rien  ::mouarf:: 



> Je pense que les jeux peuvent intresser beaucoup de monde par ici 
> 
> *est un autre intress par les jeux*


 pour les jeux , c'est surtout des trucs anciens , je pense pas que a vous intresse , mais au cas o , de toutes faons j'aurai besoin de votre aide pour les trier , donc en MP si ca interesse quelqu'un , ca sera avec plaisir :;): 

je ne veux pas mettre mes coordonnes sur le forum , car il est ouvert  tous  , et je veux pas mlanger les 2 , cot convivial et vente , mais si jamais quelqu'un est intress quand je mets un objet , il peut me le dire en MP  :;): 

bon , je devrais avoir rpondu  tous:  :;):  

bonne nuit et  demain  ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pureeeee un Atari ST  ::cry::  ::cry:: :cry;
Si en plus, tu me disais le numro (genre 520 St / 1040 St / Ste ) ... je risque d'avoir une autre crise cardiaque  ::P: 

Chez moi, j'ai plein de disquette de jeu pour cette machine et j'imagine que chez toi c'est pareil.
J'espre qu'il est parti pour un demoscener / programmeur ou similaire.

Sinon, pour le matos de son, c'est impressionnant sauf si vous bossiez dans la musique.
* LittleWhite pari que rothen vit dans un chateau

----------


## rothen

> Pureeeee un Atari ST :cry;
> Si en plus, tu me disais le numro (genre 520 St / 1040 St / Ste ) ... je risque d'avoir une autre crise cardiaque  rassures toi , pas de crise cardiaque ce soir ...je n'ai aucune ide du numro 
> 
> Chez moi, j'ai plein de disquette de jeu pour cette machine et j'imagine que chez toi c'est pareil. oh a ..il avait de tout beaucoup  mes amis m'ont demand comment j'avais pu ne pas voir ..mais en fait , moi j'en voyais qu'un  la fois ..il rangeait l'autre 
> J'espre qu'il est parti pour un demoscener / programmeur ou similaire.
>  t'inquites , il est bien tomb ...en fait , ca s'est fait par hasard , il est venu acheter un lot de livres sur Windev ..et dans la conversation , il m'a dit qu'il aimait les vieux claviers ..je l'ai emmen au grenier ..il a ador et mme  1 h de route , il est venu 2 fois m'aider  trier ...(mais bon j'tais dj alle  la dcheterie ) et il s'est donn comme mission de ressuciter le 1er ordi de mon mari ...donc tu vois ,il est bien tomb  
> Sinon, pour le matos de son, c'est impressionnant sauf si vous bossiez dans la musique. non , non , pas du tout , mais il nous faisait le disc jockey dans les nombreuses fiestas entre amis ( oh ,  , a me manque beaucoup   ..pour nouvel an j'ai vendu l'clairage ...car dans tout , il lui fallait le max ..mais aucun regret , on a super bien vcu ...tant pis , si c'est fini , ma phrase actuelle : il ne faut pas pleurer pour ce qui n'est plus ...mais tre heureux pour ce qui a t ..c'est vrai a non ? 
> * LittleWhite pari que rothen vit dans un chateau non , non ...c'est juste trs rempli

----------


## rothen

::coucou::  les tous !

Bon , c'est pas tout a ,faut que je m'active , j'ai plus de belles pices  vendre , maintenant c'est beaucoup plus difficile  ::?: , il faut que je trie dans mon bric  brac et que je complte chaque chose ...ben oui , bien sr , je compte sur vous pour   ::mouarf:: 

d'abord personne n'a rpondu ,  combien je peux mettre l'cran que j'ai en rab?   ::roll:: 

et sous quel titre pour l'annonce ,HP W 20 ? est-ce que a veut dire que c'est un 20 pouces ?  ::roll:: 

autre question : un ami veut me mettre un logiciel pour pouvoir rgler mes problmes de chez lui , est-ce que si je fais a il a accs  mes donnes personnelles , genre mails ou photos ?  ::roll:: 

bon allez , je vais pas tarder  ::mouarf::   faire la 1ere photo des vieilleries audio  :;):

----------


## Nirvanask1

> les tous !
> 
> d'abord personne n'a rpondu ,  combien je peux mettre l'cran que j'ai en rab?   
> 
> et sous quel titre pour l'annonce ,HP W 20 ? est-ce que a veut dire que c'est un 20 pouces ? 
> 
> autre question : un ami veut me mettre un logiciel pour pouvoir rgler mes problmes de chez lui , est-ce que si je fais a il a accs  mes donnes personnelles , genre mails ou photos ?


Je dirais une bonne 50 . Et Effectivement le "20", signifie que c'est un cran 20 pouces.

http://www.lcd-compare.com/moniteur-...ACKARD-w20.htm

En lien, les caractristiques dtaills de lcran, je pense que tu peux ajouter le lien  l'annonce pour les gens qui veulent savoir les donnes techniques, rsolutions, ratio ...

Titre de l'annonce : Ecran plat 20"

Pour le Logiciel,  viter, selon le logiciel il aura un accs complet  ton PC de chez lui. (Donnes personnelles, logiciels, ... )
Du moment que ton PC sera allum et connect  internet il pourra y accder.
A toi de voir si tu lui fais suffisamment confiance ou non.
Personnellement je dirais NON. On ne sait jamais.

Donc pas de caf ?

----------


## ManusDei

> :
> autre question : un ami veut me mettre un logiciel pour pouvoir rgler mes problmes de chez lui , est-ce que si je fais a il a accs  mes donnes personnelles , genre mails ou photos ?


Je vais nuancer le propos de Nirvanask1 (il a l'habitude).
Selon le logiciel, si tu es  ct de l'ordinateur, tu verras ce que fait la personne qui se connecte dessus  distance (donc tu sais ce qu'il fait).

Dans ce cas, il peut accder aux photos et mails, mais ne pourra pas le faire sans que tu sois au courant (sauf si il le fait pendant que tu va chercher ton caf et ta part de tarte aux pommes).

Et il faut bien entendu que l'ordinateur soit allum et connect  internet dans tous les cas.

----------


## Nirvanask1

> Je vais nuancer le propos de Nirvanask1 (il a l'habitude).
> Selon le logiciel, si tu es  ct de l'ordinateur, tu verras ce que fait la personne qui se connecte dessus  distance (donc tu sais ce qu'il fait).
> 
> Dans ce cas, il peut accder aux photos et mails, mais ne pourra pas le faire sans que tu sois au courant (sauf si il le fait pendant que tu va chercher ton caf et ta part de tarte aux pommes).
> 
> Et il faut bien entendu que l'ordinateur soit allum et connect  internet dans tous les cas.


Comme tu le dis ManusDei, selon le "Logiciel". 

Pour ma part, j'utilise un logiciel pour accder a mon PC personnel depuis mon boulot, sans avoir  demander d'autorisation, et sans qu'on voit ce que je fais, mme si une personne se trouve  cot de mon PC, ou l'utilise.

Quel logiciel va-t-il utilis ? Le politiquement lgal avec demande daccs et visibilit ou l'autre ?
Je suis sans doute un peu parano sur les bords, mais vaut mieux prvenir que gurir.

----------


## rothen

> Je dirais une bonne 50 . 
> http://www.lcd-compare.com/moniteur-...ACKARD-w20.htm merci pour le prix et pour le lien  je vais pouvoir le mettre en vente 
> Titre de l'annonce : Ecran plat 20" ok ,je mettrai ca ,  c'est sobre et ca dit ce que c'est 
> 
> Pour le Logiciel,  viter, selon le logiciel il aura un accs complet  ton PC de chez lui. (Donnes personnelles, logiciels, ... )
> Du moment que ton PC sera allum et connect  internet il pourra y accder.
> A toi de voir si tu lui fais suffisamment confiance ou non.
> Personnellement je dirais NON. On ne sait jamais. ouh l  j'ai bien fait de demander avant de le faire 
> 
> Donc pas de caf ?  euh ..pas pour l'instant ,pour quelque chose d'aussi intime  ,  faut que je te connaisse d'abord   oui , oui , Sevyc ...je vais aussi prendre des petites pilules roses et bleues





> Selon le logiciel, si tu es  ct de l'ordinateur, tu verras ce que fait la personne qui se connecte dessus  distance .
> Dans ce cas, il peut accder aux photos et mails, ah a rien que pour a , a sera  NON ... il faut bien entendu que l'ordinateur soit allum et connect  internet dans tous les cas en fait quand je suis  la maison ,l'ordi est allum en permanence , mais je ne suis pas forcment dans la mme pice , je bouge beaucoup .





> Quel logiciel va-t-il utilis ? Le politiquement lgal avec demande daccs et visibilit ou l'autre ? de toutes faons , je ne lui poserai pas la question , je ne le mettrai pas ...oh que j'ai bien fait de vous demander ...merci  vous 
> Je suis sans doute un peu parano sur les bords, mais vaut mieux prvenir que gurir. tu as tout  fait raison ,mme si c'est un ami ,  j'ai pas du tout envie qu'il rentre dans mes donnes personnelles ..eh oui ,c'est comme pour le caf ...on ne peut partager certaines choses qu'avec des gens qu'on connait bien


 pour commencer avec les vieilleries audio ...quand mme une " ancienne"  ::mouarf::  les phono avec cornet pas de souci , je sais comment ca marche , mais l c'est dans une valise 


il n'y a pas de cornet ,  moins qu'il soit  part comme celui  rouleaux  ::roll:: et je ne vois aucune prise pour le brancher 

a marche comment ? quelqu'un sait ?  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

Le haut parleur est directement au dessus du diamant, c'est pour a qu'il n'y a pas de cornet.

Par contre, pour ce qui est du branchement, aucune ide. Il n'y a pas une manivelle pour faire tourner le disque  la main ? (on sait jamais)

----------


## rothen

> Le haut parleur est directement au dessus du diamant, c'est pour a qu'il n'y a pas de cornet. COUCOU Barsy ! ah , a fait longtemps  dj une bonne nouvelle ,s'il n'y a pas de cornet , j'en avais pas trouv en rab  par contre , pour le son , c'est pas grand , a doit pas tre terrible  
> 
> Par contre, pour ce qui est du branchement, aucune ide. Il n'y a pas une manivelle pour faire tourner le disque  la main ? (on sait jamais) j'en ai pas vue , sur les autres phonos elles sont du ct , l il y  rien ...je vais essayer de mieux regarder ...en essayant de rien casser ...je sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment , l j'ai dregl l'alarme de la voiture ..a doit tre l'effet printemps mme si je suis un peu en retard

----------


## Jipt

Salut  tous, salut Rothen,




> Le haut parleur est directement au dessus du diamant, c'est pour a qu'il n'y a pas de cornet.


+ 1 ! (y a pas de smiley  + 1  ?  ::cry:: )




> Par contre, pour ce qui est du branchement, aucune ide. Il n'y a pas une manivelle pour faire tourner le disque  la main ? (on sait jamais)


La manivelle doit tre du ct droit. En ce temps-l, l'lectricit ne sortait pas des labos,  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, Rothen, c'est quand que tu nous fais des photos en plan large, qu'on voie un peu o et comment tu vis, style des bibliothques pleines de bouquins (j'adore les livres, non, LE livre, et tout ce qui tourne autour) ?

----------


## Jipt

> (...) j'en ai pas vue , sur les autres phonos elles sont du ct , l il y rien ...


a serait pas la chose dont on voit un bout, au fond  gauche dans le creux, juste aprs la bote  aiguilles ?
Il doit falloir l'enlever de son rangement pour l'insrer dans le troutrou qui va bien, sur un ct surement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> La manivelle doit tre du ct droit. En ce temps-l, l'lectricit ne sortait pas des labos,  non , non , il n'y a pas de trou du cot droit comme sur les autres ...ca sort pas de la valise ...enfin , ca n'a pas l'air ..je me demande si c'est plus acien ou plus rcent que les phonos habituels ...quelqu'un sait ? 
> 
> Bon, Rothen, c'est quand que tu nous fais des photos en plan large, qu'on voie un peu o et comment tu vis,non , non , non ! ...mais dj c'est pas un chateau , je vous rassure  style des bibliothques pleines de bouquins (j'adore les livres, non, LE livre, et tout ce qui tourne autour) ?  j'ai des tonnes de livres ,mais je ne pense pas que ca soit le genre que tu aimes par contre j'ai une vieillerie , aucune ide si c'est  vendre ou  jeter , je te ferai une photo , tu pourras peut-tre me dire





> a serait pas la chose dont on voit un bout, au fond  gauche dans le creux, juste aprs la bote  aiguilles ?
> Il doit falloir l'enlever de son rangement pour l'insrer dans le troutrou qui va bien, sur un ct surement


 bon , je descends , je vais tudier a et je vous dis  :;):

----------


## Barsy

> COUCOU Barsy ! ah , a fait longtemps


Oui, mais j'ai continu  lire la discussion. C'est juste qu' chaque fois qu'une nouvelle photo est poste, j'arrive toujours aprs tout le monde pour donner une rponse.  ::cry:: 

L j'tais premier  ::P: 

Pour revenir au tourne disque. Je pense que la rotation est  l'lectricit plutt qu' la manivelle. Les disques doivent tourner  une certaine vitesse par minutes (33 ou 45), je doute qu'il soit possible de respecter la cadence manuellement et on entendrait un son plus grave ou plus aigu suivant si on va trop lentement ou trop vite.

----------


## Barsy

> non , non , non ! ...mais dj c'est pas un chateau , je vous rassure


En exclusivit, voici une photo de chez Rothen :



(je suis dsol, je ne peux pas m'empcher de faire des blagues... ::aie:: )

 ::dehors::

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi je pense que ce n'est pas loin
Et c'est typiquement le genre de pices que j'aime (ou avec des livres).
Comment a, j'aime vivre dans le foutoir  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

::applo::  , vous tes gniaux  ::zoubi::  une ide de chacun et voil 

 en plus , c'est dingue , on entend vachement bien ...bon , la musique faut aimer  ::mouarf::  alors visiblement ca doit tre entre les phonos et les tourne disque , car on tourne la manivelle , on fait partir et on rgle la vitesse en bas  gauche ...en tous cas c'est super bien tudi  :;):   votre avis je peux vendre a combien , quelqu'un peut trouver un lien sur un site de vente pour me donner une ide   ::roll:: 




> En exclusivit, voici une photo de chez Rothen :MDR ..rassures moi , c'est ton salon  ? 
> en fait , c'est mme un peu en dessous de la ralit , l c'est rang par rapport a mon grenier ...si jamais j'arrive  retrouver la photo , je la mets pour comparer 
> 
> 
> 
> (je suis dsol, je ne peux pas m'empcher de faire des blagues...)t'as bien raison , continues...ah c'est vrai que ce post est mieux dans la taverne , on aurait manqu de bons moments 
> 
> bon , ben du coup LittleWhite , tu pourras venir  la maison , tu seras dans ton lment 
> 
> ...

----------


## Barsy

On trouve un peu tous les prix sur la toile. De quelques dizaines d'euros  plusieurs centaines. Je suppose que a dpend de l'tat de l'appareil, de la qualit du son produit et aussi de l'anciennet et de la marque.

----------


## Jipt

> , vous tes gniaux  une ide de chacun et voil


 ::): 
Bien vu le coup de la manivelle dans cette espce de capot  droite : je me demandais ce que c'tait que ce truc ! Tout s'explique  ::ccool:: 

Mais juste une question : l'aiguille est incline, tu es sure que le bras doit tre du ct o on le voit sur la photo ? Il ne devrait pas tre de l'autre ct ?
En fonction du sens de rotation du disque, ou bien l'aiguille va glisser dans le sillon, ou bien elle va l'attaquer   rebrousse-poil , et a c'est pas bon  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

voil, voil , c'est fait ...mon alarme est rpare , mon garagiste est vraiment un amour  :;):  





> On trouve un peu tous les prix sur la toile. De quelques dizaines d'euros  plusieurs centaines.  ah a c'est une rponse claire  ca veut peut-tre dire aussi que a ne se vend pas ..au bout d'un certain temps ils doivent baisser les prix ...comme j'en ai plusieurs , va falloir que je me dcide  aller voir un antiquaire ,comme j'y connais rien , ca m'vitera de faire une btise






> Bien vu le coup de la manivelle dans cette espce de capot  droite : je me demandais ce que c'tait que ce truc !  oui , oui , bien vu 
> Mais juste une question : l'aiguille est incline, tu es sure que le bras doit tre du ct o on le voit sur la photo ? Il ne devrait pas tre de l'autre ct ? mon avis c'est bon , car sur la photo il est en train de tourner et j'ai pu couter le disque , le son marche aussi super avec un si petit haut parleur  oui , enfin par rapport aux pavillons


alors en premire vieillerie il y a a 




bon , je vois ce que c'est ...euh oui , c'est crit dessus  ::mouarf::  

ce genre de chose ne dois plus se vendre , mais si j'arrive  le faire marcher , je pourrais faire un lot avec des VHS , j'ai des series compltes ( Cousteau par exemple ) plutt que de le jeter , a peut peut-tre intresser un curieux 

alors est-ce qu'il y a encore possibilit de le brancher ?  ::roll:: 

il avait une batterie , 

mais vu les prises du cot 



je pense qu'on peut le faire marcher avec un adaptateur ...(j'ai reconnu ton dessin Auteur  :;):   ) c'est le cas ? si oui , il manque quoi encore comme fils ...comme il reste 2 trous  ::mouarf::  quelqu'un a une ide ? 
bon , maintenant peut-tre on peut plus rien en faire ...et il ira rejoindre les copains  la dcheterie  ::?:

----------


## Auteur

> Mais juste une question : l'aiguille est incline, tu es sure que le bras doit tre du ct o on le voit sur la photo ? Il ne devrait pas tre de l'autre ct ?
> En fonction du sens de rotation du disque, ou bien l'aiguille va glisser dans le sillon, ou bien elle va l'attaquer   rebrousse-poil , et a c'est pas bon


je suis d'avis de Jipt je crois que tu n'as pas plac le bras du bon ct  ::aie:: 
Le disque tourne normalement dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre.
Regarde comme est plac le bras ici :
http://www.barangtempodoeloe.com/201...one-koper.html



Pour le dernier appareil (le VT7000S Hitachi) il te faut une alimentation 12V continue (les prises de cts). Par contre je ne sais pas trop ce que tu peux en faire. AU prime abord j'ai cru que c'tait un magntoscope, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit cela.
Sur Ebay je l'ai vu  ... 6,00  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> je suis d'avis de Jipt je crois que tu n'as pas plac le bras du bon ct 
> Le disque tourne normalement dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre.
> Regarde comme est plac le bras ici :
> http://www.barangtempodoeloe.com/201...one-koper.html
> 
>  ah , comme a ..oui l ca va  je croyais que c'tait tout le bras qu'il fallait mettre  gauche ...et a , ca allait beaucoup moins bien   ...donc , comme dab , vous aviez raison 
> 
> Pour le dernier appareil (le VT7000S Hitachi) il te faut une alimentation 12V continue (les prises de cts). Par contre je ne sais pas trop ce que tu peux en faire. AU prime abord j'ai cru que c'tait un magntoscope, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit cela.
> Sur Ebay je l'ai vu  ... 6,00 
> ...

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant l'aiguille, le disque tourne dans un certain sens, l'aiguille incline pos sur le disque doit plutt tre amene  se souleve plus qu' se plante dans le disque.

Difficile  expliquer comme a, mais si on se met au niveau du sillion en cours de lecture quand le disque tourne, la partie qui va tre lu se trouve sous le bras, la partie qui vient d'tre lu, est de l'autre cot, l on n'y a pas le bras.

De toute faon, c'est simple, si l'aiguille n'est pas du bon cot, la musique est lue  l'envers  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Difficile  expliquer comme a, mais si on se met au niveau du sillion en cours de lecture quand le disque tourne, la partie qui va tre lu se trouve sous le bras, la partie qui vient d'tre lu, est de l'autre cot, l on n'y a pas le bras.
>  euh ..l je pense qu'il va me falloir la nuit pour arriver  comprendre  ...mais je vais essayer 
> 
> De toute faon, c'est simple, si l'aiguille n'est pas du bon cot, la musique est lue  l'envers   ben , euh , j'ai pas remarqu ...mais comme c'tait pas un truc connu , j'ai peut-tre pas fait la diffrence

----------


## Auteur

> De toute faon, c'est simple, si l'aiguille n'est pas du bon cot, la musique est lue  l'envers


mais bien sr et lorsque tu mets les haut-parleurs  l'envers a annule l'effet et la musique est joue  l'endroit  ::aie:: 




> ben , c'est quoi si c'est pas un magnetoscope ? ca peut pas lire les cassettes ? ca fait quoi alors ?


Il n'y pas de prise peritel c'est pour a que je pense que ce n'est pas un magntoscope. D'aprs mes recherches sur ce modle, je crois que cela consiste  crer une cassette vido  partir d'une camra (il y a une entre camra).
Le fait que cet appareil accepte une batterie, me laisse penser qu'il est portable c'est  dire nomade. Et comme il faut une camra... Je me demande si ce n'est pas l'anctre du camscope  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> mais bien sr et lorsque tu mets les haut-parleurs  l'envers a annule l'effet et la musique est joue  l'endroit


si vous vous mettez  2  m'embrouiller  ::lol::  bon , c'est russi ...je comprends plus rien  ::mouarf3:: 

par contre Auteur , t'as pas rpondu ? c'est quoi mon truc ?? ::roll::

----------


## rothen

> Il n'y pas de prise peritel c'est pour a que je pense que ce n'est pas un magntoscope. D'aprs mes recherches sur ce modle, je crois que cela consiste  crer une cassette vido  partir d'une camra (il y a une entre camra). ah ..t'as rpondu aprs ...a irait donc avec la vieille camra que j'ai mise dans un post ? 
> Le fait que cet appareil accepte une batterie, me laisse penser qu'il est portable c'est  dire nomade.oui , oui , c'est crit dessus  Et comme il faut une camra... Je me demande si ce n'est pas l'anctre du camscope bon , ben du coup je peux plus faire ce que je voulais au dpart , le vendre avec un lot de VHS ...poubelle donc ??

----------


## sevyc64

> Le fait que cet appareil accepte une batterie, me laisse penser qu'il est portable c'est  dire nomade. Et comme il faut une camra... Je me demande si ce n'est pas l'anctre du camscope


D'un autre cot c'est crit dessus que c'est portable  ::mrgreen:: 

Il est crit "Portable Video Cassette Recoder".

Non ce n'est pas un magntoscope, il ne permet pas de lire, je pense, les cassettes (ou alors les lire sur l'cran de la camra). C'est bien un enregistreur vido qui servait avec les anciennes camras analogique  enregistrer directement sur cassette VHS.

Poubelle, peut-tre pas, s'il fonctionne. Vide grenier, brocante ou emmas, s'ils en veulent. Mais je pense qu'il ne doit pas rester beaucoup d'amateurs

----------


## rothen

> D'un autre cot c'est crit dessus que c'est portable   oui ...on tait plus costaud  l'poque  
> 
> Non ce n'est pas un magntoscope, Poubelle, peut-tre pas, s'il fonctionne. Vide grenier, brocante ou emmas, s'ils en veulent. Mais je pense qu'il ne doit pas rester beaucoup d'amateursouais ...c'est a le PB , bon je vais le mettre en vente avec la camra pour un prix drisoire ...on verra bien  c'est vrai que c'est pas vident de ranger ces vieilleries ...mais je me suis prise au jeu ..donner une 2eme chance  tout ...peut-tre aussi envie que a soit pareil pour moi   ..

----------


## Auteur

> oui ...on tait plus costaud  l'poque


en comparaison du 1er ordinateur portable : http://www.linternaute.com/savoir/di...types/13.shtml  ::aie:: 


Pour les haut-parleurs : quand tu les retournes (le haut en bas) tu entends  l'envers ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

[QUOTE=Auteur;6746980]en comparaison du 1er ordinateur portable : http://www.linternaute.com/savoir/di...types/13.shtml  ::aie:: 

ah mais , c'est dingue ...du coup je me rends compte que celui de mon mari 



tait tout petit  ::mouarf::  tu vois , des fois on se fait des ides fausses  ::lol::  t'as connu celui que tu montres Auteur ? 


QUOTE]

----------


## Auteur

> t'as connu celui que tu montres Auteur ?


tu oses sous entendre que je suis vieux  un point tel que j'ai connu les premiers "portables"  ::calim2:: 
Certes j'tais dj n mais pas assez vieux pour m'en servir  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> tu oses sous entendre que je suis vieux  un point tel que j'ai connu les premiers "portables"


ben , euh non ...pas du tout , tu me connais je serai incapable de penser une chose pareille  ::ange:: 

de toutes faons , si ca a pu seulement m'effleurer l'esprit , c'est la faute  Little White  ::mouarf:: 

srieusement , j'en sais rien de quand a date , et aussi tu aurais pu l'hriter de ton papa comme Jipt les lasers disk ... ::lol:: 

de toutes faons , en ce qui concerne vos ages , il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui le mette , comment je pourrai deviner ...mme si certains j'ai une ide   ::lol::  ...mais ce qui me gne le plus , c'est que la plupart du temps il n'y a pas le prnom ...c'est utile a pour voir le caractre de chacun  ::mouarf:: 

bon , la j'ai un WE amis hyper charg , donc vous tes peinards au moins jusqu' dimanche soir ..alors c'est pas une bonne nouvelle a  :;): 

et si vous tes sages  ::roll:: je vous mettrai une photo d'une des sorties ...vous connaitrez un de mes loisirs  :;): 

BON WE  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

Sincrement, pour les portables (celui de rothen) ou l'autre en double lecteur de disquette 5" ... je pense qu'ils datent entre 75 et 95. Je parle bien de 1975 / 1995  ::D:  .
Donc, je continue  penser qu'il tait dans l'poque. Par contre, ce genre de machines ne devait absolument pas tre frquent. Je pense mme que sur le sol europen, la machine "portable" avec sont double lecteur de disquette, n'a jamais du tre. Du coup, oui, cela rduit la chance d'en voir, mais ce n'est pas pour cela que c'est vieux vieux  ::P: )

----------


## rothen

Bon , ben alors ... quelqu'un sait de quand il date  ce 1er portable ? ::roll:: 

mais non , Auteur pas pour connaitre ton age ...pas du tout , du tout   ::ange::  ::ange:: 

c'est pour ma culture gnrale  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Il s'agit d'un processeur 386SX qui a t commercialis en 1988. Donc le portable doit tre  peu prs de cette poque.

Enfin,  part pour un collectionneur, je doute qu'il puisse encore servir aujourd'hui...  ::?:

----------


## rothen

merci Barsy pour le renseignement   :;): ...dis donc  , tu t'amliores en rapidit de rponse   ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne le portable , celui-l je ne le vends pas , je le garde en souvenir ...il ne prend pas trop de place  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , du coup , je comprends pas , 1988 ,si Auteur tait " en culottes courtes"   ::mouarf::  comment il peut tre class dans les sniors  ::roll::  on est dans les sniors  partir de quel age chez vous ?  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> merci Barsy pour le renseignement  ...dis donc  , tu t'amliores en rapidit de rponse  
> 
> en ce qui concerne le portable , celui-l je ne le vends pas , je le garde en souvenir ...il ne prend pas trop de place 
> 
> par contre , du coup , je comprends pas , 1988 ,si Auteur tait " en culottes courtes"   comment il peut tre class dans les sniors  on est dans les sniors  partir de quel age chez vous ?


Les titres sur le forum s'inspirent de ceux du monde professionel o "snior" signifie "experiment". En fait, ils refltent le nombre de points  ::):

----------


## Barsy

> merci Barsy pour le renseignement  ...dis donc  , tu t'amliores en rapidit de rponse


C'est que a fait deux fois que je tombe sur une photo non rsolue. D'habitude quand je viens lire ce sujet, j'ai 3 pages de retard  rattraper.




> Les titres sur le forum s'inspirent de ceux du monde professionel o "snior" signifie "experiment". En fait, ils refltent le nombre de points


En informatique, on est junior  20 ans, snior  25 et dpass  30...  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> En informatique, on est junior  20 ans, snior  25 et dpass  30...


Autant dire qu'Auteur est plus que dpass  nos yeux du coup.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Autant dire qu'Auteur est plus que dpass  nos yeux du coup.


Dans le statut d'Auteur, il faut remplacer "or" par "le"  ::lol::

----------


## rothen

> Les titres sur le forum s'inspirent de ceux du monde professionel o "snior" signifie "experiment". En fait, ils refltent le nombre de points


ah , merci Miaow  :;):  faut que j'arrte d'tre blonde  ::mouarf:: ...mais bon ,j'ai quand mme une excuse , je ne connais pas le monde professionnel ...je vous l'ai dit , je me la suis toujours couler douce  ::mouarf::  ,c'est pour  que j'ai tant besoin d'aide  ::cry::  




> En informatique, on est junior  20 ans, snior  25 et dpass  30...


ah , ben normal alors que je me sente si " dpasse "  ::mouarf2:: 

comme vous tiez sage et comme promis , vous avez droit  une des activits de mon WE 

comme j'aime la fiesta , j'ai invit quelques amis dans mon chateau  ::mouarf:: 





depuis le temps que Little White voulais le connaitre  ::mouarf3:: 




> Autant dire qu'Auteur est plus que dpass  nos yeux du coup.






> Dans le statut d'Auteur, il faut remplacer "or" par "le"


MDR vous 2 ...mais sa vengeance sera srement terrible  ::mouarf::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Il s'agit d'un processeur 386SX qui a t commercialis en 1988. Donc le portable doit tre  peu prs de cette poque.
> 
> Enfin,  part pour un collectionneur, je doute qu'il puisse encore servir aujourd'hui...


Il est encore possible de s'en servir en y installant une distribution linux spcialise dans les ordinosaures: Damn Small Linux

Par contre, faut pas compter jouer  CS dessus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Il est encore possible de s'en servir en y installant une distribution linux spcialise dans les ordinosaures: Damn Small Linux
> Par contre, faut pas compter jouer  CS dessus



merci zeyr2mejetrem pour ta rponse ...mais ne t'inquites pas , je ne jouerai pas  CS dessus ...dj parce que j'ai aucune ide de ce que a peut tre  ::mouarf3::  je vais juste le garder en souvenir  :;):

----------


## Barsy

> comme j'aime la fiesta , j'ai invit quelques amis dans mon chateau


Je veux bien te dbarrasser du vieux matos qui encombre ta pelouse  ::P:

----------


## rothen

> Je veux bien te dbarrasser du vieux matos qui encombre ta pelouse


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::   je pense mme que tu arriverais  trouver un peu d'aide ::mouarf1::  

bon , c'est pas tout a ...faut travailler  ::mouarf:: 

alors dans les vieilleries audio , j'ai a 



et a 


visiblement ca va ensemble ...qu'est-ce que je dois en faire , dcheterie  ...les VHS n'existent plus depuis longtemps ...ou les mettre en vente avec un lot de cassettes ? ::roll::

----------


## Nirvanask1

> visiblement ca va ensemble ...qu'est-ce que je dois en faire , dcheterie  ...les VHS n'existent plus depuis longtemps ...ou les mettre en vente avec un lot de cassettes ?



Sympa les 2 briques..  ::mouarf:: 

Effectivement  part pour un amateur, collectionneur.. et encore j'en doute.


Sinon en presse papier  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> alors dans les vieilleries audio , j'ai a


C'est de la vieillerie vido, pas de la vieillerie audio (je suis du, j'imaginais dj des choses comme une paire de Gallion IV, etc ... en "vieilleries" audio  ::(:  ) 
 ::mouarf:: 




> visiblement ca va ensemble ...qu'est-ce que je dois en faire , dcheterie  ...les VHS n'existent plus depuis longtemps ...ou les mettre en vente avec un lot de cassettes ? [/SIZE][/COLOR]


C'est dommage de mettre  ladchetterie des lectroniques qui sont fonctionnelles. Met les en vente avec les cassettes pour un prix symbolique.

----------


## rothen

> Sympa les 2 briques.. 
> Sinon en presse papier ... un peu gros non ...enfin tout dpend du papier 
> pour ton autre question  la rponse est NON , ce genre de chose ne se prte pas






> C'est de la vieillerie vido, pas de la vieillerie audio (je suis du, j'imaginais dj des choses comme une paire de Gallion IV, etc ... en "vieilleries" audio  ) 
>  t'as une photo ou un lien de ce genre de truc , j'ai pas trouver sur internet ...ca fait peut-tre partie des choses qi sont alles  la dcheterie 
> 
> 
> C'est dommage de mettre  la  dchetterie des lectroniques qui sont fonctionnelles. Met les en vente avec les cassettes pour un prix symbolique. ouais , je peux toujours essayer de faire a dans un premier temps , et si personne n'en veut , dcheterie ..au moins il aura eu une 2eme chance


bon , je mets mettre le reste de ce genre de vieillerie , vous me direz si ca doit avoir le mme sort .. :;):

----------


## Barsy

> Sympa les 2 briques.. 
> 
> Effectivement  part pour un amateur, collectionneur.. et encore j'en doute.
> 
> 
> Sinon en presse papier


Vu qu'il y en a 2, a peut faire serre livre, mis verticalement...

Plus srieusement, je doute que cela puisse intresser quelqu'un. Le problme des magntoscopes, c'est que plus personne s'en sert mais qu'il est encore facile d'en trouver plein...

Par contre, ce qui m'intrigue, c'est le second appareil... a sert  quoi ? A changer de chaine sur une tl qui n'aurait pas t conue pour avoir plusieurs chaines ? ( l'poque de l'ORTF)

----------


## rothen

> Vu qu'il y en a 2, a peut faire serre livre, mis verticalement... ah ca c'est une ide 
> 
> 
> Par contre, ce qui m'intrigue, c'est le second appareil... a sert  quoi ? A changer de chaine sur une tl qui n'aurait pas t conue pour avoir plusieurs chaines ? ( l'poque de l'ORTF) non , mais attends , tu crois quand mme pas que c'est si vieux  je pense qu'ils marchent ensemble non ?  quelqu'un a une ide ??

----------


## Barsy

Non, c'est pas forcment si vieux. Mais il est possible qu'au dbut des annes 80, il y ait eu encore des gens avec des poste de tlvision avec une seule chaine et donc que JVC ait vendu ce genre d'appareil.

Aprs, c'est une supposition que je fais. Si a se trouve je me trompe compltement.

----------


## rothen

> Non, c'est pas forcment si vieux. Mais il est possible qu'au dbut des annes 80, il y ait eu encore des gens avec des poste de tlvision avec une seule chaine et donc que JVC ait vendu ce genre d'appareil.  je ne pense pas que c'tait le cas , mon mari allait  Paris acheter "ses jouets " pour tre dans les premiers  pouvoir s'en servir ...alors il n'a pas d l'acheter pour une tl  1 chaine  
> je regarderai aprs ,en allant faire les autres photos , s'il y a le modle crit dessus

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Je sais ce que c'est.
C'est tout con.

Les premiers magntoscopes taient des objets de luxe qui n'enregistrait qu'un canal vido.
En option, si on tait pt de bl, on pouvait acheter EN PLUS du magntoscope un autre appareil, le tuner TV.
Ce qui te permettait, comble de luxe, d'enregistrer la famille en or alors que tu regardait les divertissements d'antenne 2 sur ta tl couleur !!
 :8-): 

Ensuite il ont fondu les deux appareils en 1 (Magntoscope avec tuner TV intgr) et du coup on pouvait plus craner devant ses copains pr-geek.

Le deuxime appareil (Tuner) ne sert plus a rien depuis la TNT ... donc mis  part pour un collectionneur.

Quant au premier ... la connectique n'est peut tre mme pas pritel mais Sub. Du coup mis  part pour un collectionneur ....

Aprs tu peux le mettre en vente pour 1 euro. Quelque fois on peut avoir des surprises  ::):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Par contre, ce qui m'intrigue, c'est le second appareil... a sert  quoi ? A changer de chaine sur une tl qui n'aurait pas t conue pour avoir plusieurs chaines ? ( l'poque de l'ORTF)


Les magntoscopes de salon avaient un tuner intgr : cela permettait d'enregistrer une mission tout en regardant une autre.

Ici, c'est un tuner spar qui vient en complment d'un magntoscope portable afin de pouvoir utiliser cette possibilit comme pour un magntoscope de salon.

----------


## Nirvanask1

zeyr2mejetrem , Bravo,  ::ccool:: 

Sympa, la petite anecdote culturelle.

----------


## Bluedeep

> t'as une photo ou un lien de ce genre de truc , j'ai pas trouver sur internet ...ca fait peut-tre partie des choses qi sont alles  la dcheterie


Non, tu ne risquais pas de mettre  la dchetterie : je pensais  des enceintes acoustiques de bonne taille (et on n'a pas vraiment fait mieux depuis, la tendance  miniaturiser se heurtant aux lois physiques de l'accoustique).

----------


## Barsy

> zeyr2mejetrem , Bravo, 
> 
> Sympa, la petite anecdote culturelle.


+1  ::ccool:: 

Comme quoi, mme nous on apprend ici  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour moi, la maison que l'on voit au loin, c'est un chateau  ::P:  . Donc tu vis bien dans un chateau  ::D:

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour moi, la maison que l'on voit au loin, c'est un chateau  . Donc tu vis bien dans un chateau


Avec un grand garage  ::mouarf::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Pour moi, la maison que l'on voit au loin, c'est un chateau  . Donc tu vis bien dans un chateau


Effectivement
(
Par contre, je veux pas balancer mais il semblerait que ta pelouse ait t investie par des gens du voyage.

... par ailleurs, je ne pensais pas que les gens du voyage taient si fortuns.

... et ils sont vraiment stupides car y a beaucoup plus pratique pour dormir que des voitures de sport  ::aie:: 

...)

----------


## Barsy

Cherchez pas les gars, j'ai dj fait la meilleure vanne sur cette photo  ::P:

----------


## rothen

> Cherchez pas les gars, j'ai dj fait la meilleure vanne sur cette photo


oui , oui , Barsy , je confirme, elle tait excellente   ::mouarf2:: 




> Pour moi, la maison que l'on voit au loin, c'est un chateau  . Donc tu vis bien dans un chateau


 oui , oui , LittleWhite , c'est bien un chateau  ::ccool::  avec un grand garage  ::mouarf::  ( j'ai ador  ::lol:: )
mais je vais te dcevoir  , o j'habite ca ressemble plus  la photo qu' mis Barsy ....juste  en plus grand ::haha::  




> Non, tu ne risquais pas de mettre  la dchetterie : je pensais  des enceintes acoustiques de bonne taille . euh , j'espre que c'est pas celles en bois , que mon mari avait dj sauv une fois de la dchetterie en me disant que j'y connaissait rien ....et que j'ai dbarrass avec la premire camionnette ...vue la taille , a m'a fait de place  les autres plus modernes , je les ai toutes vendues ...


[QUOTE=zeyr2mejetrem;6749787] 

Les premiers magntoscopes taient des objets de luxe qui n'enregistrait qu'un canal vido.
En option,   on pouvait acheter EN PLUS du magntoscope un autre appareil, le tuner TV. ::ccool:: [SIZE="3"zeyr2mejetrem  , je pense que tu as trouv , a a bien l'air d'tre a  :;): ][/SIZE]

Ensuite il ont fondu les deux appareils en 1 (Magntoscope avec tuner TV intgr) et du coup on pouvait plus craner devant ses copains pr-geek.ah non , a c'tait pas le genre de mon mari , il aimait tout ce qui tait technologie  , chacun a ses priorits , lui dpensait son argent dans tout le superflu  et il a bien fait  :;):  c'est sr il aurait pu investir dans les bijoux , a aurait moins dcot  ::mouarf:: , il avait d'ailleurs tent ,mais comme j'ai " gar " le 1er diamant qu'il m'avait  offert et qu'on l'avait retrouv plusieurs mois aprs sous un tapis  ::?:  il n'a pas rdit  ::mouarf::  de toutes faons , en bijoux je n'aime que les faux  :;):  tant pis pour moi  ::mouarf::  

 Quant au premier ... la connectique n'est peut tre mme pas pritel mais Sub. 

 il a a comme prise :


est-ce que a peut encore marcher pour que je le vende avec un lot de cassettes ...quelqu'un sait ? 
 
QUOTE]

----------


## Bluedeep

> euh , j'espre que c'est pas celles en bois , que mon mari avait dj sauv une fois de la dchetterie en me disant que j'y connaissait rien ....et que j'ai dbarrass avec la premire camionnette ...vue la taille , a m'a fait de place  les autres plus modernes , je les ai toutes vendues ...


Drle de choix  :8O: 
Tu te souviens de la marque par hasard ?

----------


## rothen

euh non , la marque , pas du tout ...j'avais pas encore commenc mon smilblic  ::mouarf:: 

en fait ,comme il a t question que je quitte rapidement  la maison ::cry::  , pour la vider ,  il fallait bien commencer par quelque chose , j'ai donc jet , avec des copains qui en connaissaient srement autant que moi  ::roll::  pas mal de vieilleries , mais comme o j'emmne a , il y a des rcuprateurs , qui eux s'y connaissent , si a valait le coup , rassures toi , elles ont t sauves  :;): 

encore 2 appareils pour ce soir...c'est la mme marque , mais pas sr que ca aille ensemble ...






alors  pareil ,c'est quoi ? dchetterie ou vente ?  :8O:  ... vous de me dire 
oui , Bluedeep , maintenant je demande  ::mouarf:: 

ah chouette , j'ai vu ton prnom ...je vais aller voir ton caractre  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

Tuner FM et lecteur/enregistreur de K7

Le tuner FM (qui doit dater de la fin des annes 80 ou du dbut des 90) doit pouvoir se vendre dans les 40  50.

Le magntophone   K7, l c'est plus dur  ::lol:: 

D'une manire gnrale (et sauf matos exceptionnel tel que les marques Mac Intosh, Quad, etc ... ) dans ces vieilleries audio seules les enceintes sont susceptibles d'avoir encore une valeur non ngligeable (par exemple, une paire de Petrel des annes 80 se ngocie dans les 2000  au moins) car aucun progrs vraiment significatif n'a t accomplit dans ce domaine.

----------


## rothen

> Tuner FM et lecteur/enregistreur de K7 merci Bluedeep ..ah , sympa , l'tude de ton caractre ...je connais ...presque ...tout de toi maintenant  plus qu' peaufiner un peu 
> 
> Le tuner FM (qui doit dater de la fin des annes 80 ou du dbut des 90) doit pouvoir se vendre dans les 40  50.
> 
> ah , ben a , c'est une bonne nouvelle ..donc , finalement , ils ne vont pas ensemble ??Le magntophone   K7, l c'est plus dur  ben , je ferai pareil ..je le mettrai avec des cassettes pour une somme drisoire 
> 
> D'une manire gnrale (et sauf matos exceptionnel tel que les marques Mac Intosh, Quad, etc ... ) dans ces vieilleries audio seules les enceintes sont susceptibles d'avoir encore une valeur non ngligeable (par exemple, une paire de Petrel des annes 80 se ngocie dans les 2000  au moins) ah ben , j'espre que c'est pas  que j'ai jet  la dchetterie ...enfin , sinon , c'tait le destin car aucun progrs vraiment significatif n'a t accomplit dans ce domaine.t'aimes aussi la musique ?
> 
> sinon , Sevyc et Auteur , vous boudez ?? pas venus aujourd'hui

----------


## sevyc64

si, si, on est l. Mais les autres sont rapides et les rponses semblent juste, donc ....

Par contre, ton tuner FM et ton lecteur ont pu tre ensemble avec aussi un ampli, une platine disque, etc.. pour faire une chaine Hifi. Dans les annes 80 les chaines hifi n'tait pas petit et d'un seul bloc, on achetait chaque lment (qui coutaient une fortune) sparment.

Mais ils peuvent se vendre sparment.

----------


## rothen

Ah , coucou sevyc !...j'ai eu peur que tu m'oublies  ::cry::  ..ouf ! je vais pouvoir dormir tranquille  :;): 

il me semble avoir vu un autre truc de la mme marque , je mettrai  demain , on verra bien si a allait avec  ::roll::  c'est possible  :;): 

ah ..au fait ..comme j'ai aussi ton prnom , j'ai regard ton caractre ...interessant  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Par contre, ton tuner FM et ton lecteur ont pu tre ensemble avec aussi un ampli, une platine disque, etc..


Un lecteur CD serait plus probable. Fin des 80', il ne se vendait plus beaucoup de platines disque.





> Dans les annes 80 les chaines hifi n'tait pas petit et d'un seul bloc, on achetait chaque lment (qui coutaient une fortune) sparment..


Tout comme maintenant quand on veut quelque chose qui ne soit pas trop merdique.

EDIT : ici une annonce avec le mme tuner et l'ampli qui va avec pour 150$

http://varietyshop.storenvy.com/prod...x-55-amplifier

----------


## minnesota

Coucou tout le monde,

Bon c'est un peu en dcalage, mais une petite vido devrait faire plaisir aux amateurs d'Atari ST, et les consoler, hein LittleWhite, ou pire, les faire encore plus pleurer  ::mouarf:: 

http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:h...e-32dad948759c

[J'airai prfr l'embarquer, mais je connais pas le bbcode correspondant. Je viens de poser la question  anomaly sur le chat, mais il est en train de dormir, la tte sur son clavier  ::mouarf:: ]


Sinon, j'ai repris la discussion l ou je l'avait laisser, a avance pas mal dit donc  ::P: 

En plus, je remarque que rothen devient de plus en plus efficace  ::ccool:: , les nouveaux objets qu'elle prsent ne sont dj plus un mystre. 

Enfin, je trouve vraiment que c'est pas mal pour une "blonde"  ::aie::  (comme tu aimes  le rappeler) 
mais peut-tre que ton cerveau n'est pas au courant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> ah ..au fait ..comme j'ai aussi ton prnom , j'ai regard ton caractre ...interessant  [/SIZE]


Qu'est ce que tu veux dire ?
Comprend pas ...     ::koi::

----------


## rothen

ouh l , je suis en retard aujourd'hui , trop traine sur facebook ...encore une journe qui va tre productive  ::mouarf:: 




> EDIT : ici une annonce avec le mme tuner et l'ampli qui va avec pour 150$
> http://varietyshop.storenvy.com/prod...</font></font>


ah ben , ca se trouve encore  ::mouarf::  mais je ne le vendrai pas  ce prix l , il n'y aurait aucun fou pour l'acheter  ::mouarf::  par contre ,  le chat sur la page ...ca m'a fait peur ::calim2::  ouais je suis trs impressionnable  ::lol::  [/url][/quote]




> Coucou tout le monde,coucou toi  ah ben voil , t'es plus puni , ils t'ont enfin rendu ton portable  
> 
> Bon c'est un peu en dcalage, mais une petite vido devrait faire plaisir aux amateurs d'Atari ST, et les consoler, hein LittleWhite, ou pire, les faire encore plus pleurer 
> 
> http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:h...e-32dad948759c
> ouais , c'est sr , les jeux ont beaucoup evolu depuis , ca fait quand mme un peu ringard  
> 
> [J'airai prfr l'embarquer, mais je connais pas le bbcode correspondant. Je viens de poser la question  anomaly sur le chat, mais il est en train de dormir,   quoi  il dormait   3h du mat c'est sr ,  c'est vraiment pas normal    ]
> 
>  je remarque que rothen devient de plus en plus efficace , les nouveaux objets qu'elle prsent ne sont dj plus un mystre.  ne rves pas ...je ne me suis pas tout tout amliore  , c'est tout simplement que l ..c'est crit dessus...ouais , a aide " les blondes "





> Qu'est ce que tu veux dire ?
> Comprend pas ...


 en fait les prnoms , c'est un peu comme les signes du zodiaque , ca rvle ton caractre , tes atouts professionnels ...et mme ton comportement amoureux  ::mouarf::  c'est trs important pour dfinir les particularits des personnes , c'est pour a que l je suis un peu frustre ..j'en connais que 2 ...et peut-tre devin un 3e  ::mouarf::  mais ca fait pas beaucoup ..ca peut tre pareil avec les pseudos , mais ca je sais pas faire ...amusez vous  regarder autour de vous les personnes qui ont le mme prnom ,vous me direz si vous ne voyez pas des similitudes dans le caractre ...c'est souvent tonnant  :8O:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

HS pour satisfaire ma curiosit : 
Je te donnes le mien et tu me dis ce que tu en dduis ok ? 
Mon prnom c'est Guillaume

----------


## rothen

> HS pour satisfaire ma curiosit : 
> Je te donnes le mien et tu me dis ce que tu en dduis ok ? 
> Mon prnom c'est Guillaume


oui , oui , le temps d'tudier a je te dis , mais comme le prnom agit comme un mantra , il faudrait que je sche si la majorit de tes amis t'appellent Guillaume , ou avec un surnom ..genre Gui-gui  ou autre ..ce qui ne m'tonnerait pas avec ton pseudo  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

oui GuiGui est souvent utilis par mes proches voire mme seulement Gui quand ils veulent aller plus vite (et n'ont pas peur de rpeter : j'imprime mal quand on m'appelle Gui....)

----------


## Barsy

D'ailleurs rothen, tu n'a pas non plus renseign ton prnom dans ton profil.

Pour ma part, je viens de renseigner le mien. Si a peut donner une indication sur ma personnalit...  :8-): 

Enfin, je suppose que c'est davantage le contenu et la formulation des messages qui peut apporter ces prcisions plutt que le prnom, non ?

----------


## rothen

> oui GuiGui est souvent utilis par mes proches   je m'en doutais , un " vrai " Guillaume ne pouvais pas choisir ce pseudo


 je te mets ce qui correspond  Guillaume ...en ce qui te concerne , le ct Guigui attnuera un peu les extrmes en donnant une note plus douce ...et plus dlure  ::mouarf::  mais dans l'ensemble ca devrait correspondre  :;): 

Quelques traits pour commencer :

Puissante intelligence , colriques , grande motivit, extraordinaire activit , grande vitalit , dtermination redoutable , grandes qualit de cur et de courage , nen fait qu sa tte , amiti difficile  conqurir , mais ternelle , ce qui ne leur rsiste pas , ce les intresse pas , sens de la discipline , grande conscience professionnelle , rien  faire de la sduction , on les prend ou on les laisse , pas facile  apprivoiser ,intelligence analytique ,fidle mais quil ne faut surtout pas dcevoir, moralit  toute preuve , sociable quau milieu de leur famille ou de quelques amis tris sur le volet , amoureux de la nature , de la faune ou de la flore  ( je passe le cot amoureux )

En rsum 

Aimant le changement , il ont presque toujours une vie mouvemente .Adorant voyager , ils partent souvent  laventure . Assez orgueilleux , ils aiment tre admirs , et ils ont horreur de la contradiction , quelle soit verbale ou matrielle . Ils ont alors des ractions trs nergiques et mme violentes . Trs indpendants , trs obstins , irritables et terriblement vindicatifs ; 

Sensibles , ils redoutent les emballements sentimentaux , mais quand ils se marient , ils sont fidles  leur famille . Ils arrivent  triompher dans leur travail en raison de leur conscience professionnelle et malgr une certaine tendance ,  agir avant davoir rflchi . Inversement , lorsquils rflchissent , ils le font longuement , ils obtiennent ainsi des rsultats matriels sensationnels

Bon , alors tu te reconnais ou pas ? et est-ce quil y a dautre Guillaume ? si oui , ils en pensent quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

> D'ailleurs rothen, tu n'a pas non plus renseign ton prnom dans ton profil. ah , il n'y est pas ? j'ai tellement l'habitude qu'on m'appelle par mon prnom sur les forums , c'est vrai que sur celui-l a change  bon , ben je vais attendre encore un peu avant de le donner ...pas envie que vous sachiez tout sur moi  
> 
> Pour ma part, je viens de renseigner le mien. Si a peut donner une indication sur ma personnalit...   c'est bizarre , parce que je trouve qu'il ne correspond pas trop  ton cot un peu " fantaisiste "  mais je vais te mettre les caractristiques , tu me diras 
> 
> Enfin, je suppose que c'est davantage le contenu et la formulation des messages qui peut apporter ces prcisions plutt que le prnom, non ?  bien sr , le contenu des post donnent une ide de la personne , mais le signe et le prnom , sont trs importants ..surtout la faon d'tre appel ..par exemple dans les anciens prnoms , un Charles , trs srieux  ...qu'on appelait Charly , donnait une personne bien plus dlure ..bon , le physique est trs important aussi , il est vident qu'un grand maigre , la tte dans les nuages et un petit gros , les pieds sur terre  , ne ragissent pas de la mme faons  ...bon , maintenant on y croit ou on n'y croit pas ...mais faut avouer que si on tudie la question , souvent il y a des choses qui interpellent 
> 
> bon , je vais manger et je te ferai ca l'AM

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Quelques traits pour commencer :
> 
> Puissante intelligence  a a me plait, continues  , colriques a c'est vrai , grande motivit a, en revanche a ne me correspond pas, extraordinaire activit , grande vitalit , dtermination redoutable , grandes qualit de cur et de courage , nen fait qu sa tte a en revanche c'est globalement vrai (il y a un ou deux trucs qui me laissent un peu plus dubitatif, mais a n'en ai pas faux pour autant), amiti difficile  conqurir , mais ternelle pas vrai, je suis pote avec tout le monde par dfaut  moins d'tre VRAIMENT inintressant (ce qui est rare), ce qui ne leur rsiste pas , ce les intresse pas , sens de la disciplinerien n'est moins vrai !  , grande conscience professionnelle , rien  faire de la sduction , on les prend ou on les laisse , pas facile  apprivoiser ,intelligence analytique ,fidle mais quil ne faut surtout pas dcevoir, moralit  toute preuve , sociable quau milieu de leur famille ou de quelques amis tris sur le volet , amoureux de la nature , de la faune ou de la flore  ( je passe le cot amoureux )a je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.... du vrai et du moins juste...
> 
> En rsum 
> 
> Aimant le changement , il ont presque toujours une vie mouvementea c'est bien vrai ! j'ai aps fini ma priode d'essai que je parle dj de changer de boulot... (et pourtant je bosse dans une SSII) .Adorant voyager , ils partent souvent  laventure . Assez orgueilleuxpour l'orgueil, c'est vrai ! , ils aiment tre admirs pour le plus grand malheur de ma copine...., et ils ont horreur de la contradiction , quelle soit verbale ou matrielle . Ils ont alors des ractions trs nergiques et mme violentes . Trs indpendantsa a ne me correspond pas en revanche.... , trs obstins , irritables et terriblement vindicatifsvindicatif peut tre pas mais obstin et irritable oui ; 
> 
> Sensibles j'ai mes moments de faiblesse.... mais faut que je sois fatigu, ils redoutent les emballements sentimentaux , mais quand ils se marient , ils sont fidles  leur famille . Ils arrivent  triompher dans leur travail en raison de leur conscience professionnelle et malgr une certaine tendance ,  agir avant davoir rflchi . Inversement , lorsquils rflchissent , ils le font longuement , ils obtiennent ainsi des rsultats matriels sensationnels


Voil en ce qui me concerne... (quand je dis que c'est "vrai" ou "faux" c'est que a me correspond ou pas...)

----------


## rothen

bon Barsy , voil pour toi 

Sociables et plaisants, les Sylvains sont pourtant rservs de prime abord. Sensibles et motifs, ils arrivent somme toute  bien rester matres d'eux-mmes. Leur charme n'en est que plus grand... Vifs d'esprit, ils ont une comprhension rapide, du savoir-faire et une capacit d'adaptation importante. Ils sont d'ailleurs rarement dpourvus d'humour et apprcient les joutes verbales dans lesquelles ils excellent. Ils savent tre persuasifs le cas chant mais oscillent entre deux tendances contraires: les  sensuelles, picuriennes et lgres qui les poussent  s'extrioriser, communiquer, dilapider, s'enthousiasmer, se disperser et les stables, conservatrices et morales, qui les poussent  construire, douter, persvrer et voir les choses de faon plus pessimiste .Ils ont de l'nergie, du courage, ainsi que le sens des affaires et du concret. Esprit logique et rationnel. Assez susceptibles et vaniteux, ils sont capables d'avoir de violentes crises de colre lorsqu'ils se sentent humilis. Ainsi leur comportement, du fait de ces vibrations contraires, est contradictoire. Passant de l'impatience la plus folle dans un certain domaine  la patience la plus inattendue dans un autre, de l'extraversion  l'introversion, de la gnrosit  l'avarice, de la joie  la tristesse.. Les Sylvain  sont insaisissables
 Ils aiment le pouvoir, apprcient de commander et sont de ce fait plutt autoritaires. Ils sont friands d'exercices physiques. Ils sont aussi trs soucieux de leur standing et sont matrialistes. En amour, ils sont ardents et passionns, entiers, jaloux et possessifs. La fidlit est chez eux parfois une notion toute relative, mais ils sont assez volubiles sur ce sujet, et ne font pas toujours tout ce dont ils se vantent... 
Sylvain est remarquable par sa beaut , un peu effmin . Sylvain plat naturellement aux femmes. Il tient en horreur les injustices et n'hsite pas  se battre en faveur des opprims et des dshrits
Cest  un tre minemment sage et honnte . Pourtant, ce n'est pas un homme irrflchi et superficiel. D'une curiosit insatiable, il s'intresse  tout et notamment aux sciences susceptibles de donner la cl du comportement humain comme l'histoire, l'anthropologie, l'histoire de la philosophie, l'histoire des religions. Il comprend vite ce qu'il lit et peut avoir des penses extrmement intressantes. On a aussi intrt  solliciter ses conseils qui sont la plupart du temps d'une grande valeur ..
....bon , j'ai pass le ct "amour " vaut mieux  ::mouarf::  si tu le veux , je te l'envois en MP  :;): 
alors , il y a du vrai dedans ? 
et s'il y a d'autres Sylvain , ils se reconnaissent   ::roll::

----------


## rothen

Ah , c'est bien comme t'as fait .magicbisous-nours , a permet de bien voir ce qui est vrai ou pas ...fais pareil Barsy  , ca serait bien  :;): 

par contre , tu dis que tu n'a pas une grande motivit ...l je suis pas d'accord , ou alors c'est pas toi qui a choisi ton pseudo  ::roll::

----------


## DonKnacki

Cool, on a mme le droit  un test de personnalit 
Ils font pay a cher en gnral; tu pourrai faire ton fond de commerce  ::mouarf:: 

Bon pour moi, je ne fais que passer ; j'ai du mal  participer  ce sujet (l'envie de ne manque pas, c'est juste les connaissances  ::aie::  ) 
Je reste en lecture seule en attendant mais merci cela m'a permis d'apprendre des choses et dcouvrir des objets !

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je voudrais bien participer, mais je pense que mon pseudo en dit dj trs long sur moi, surement plus et plus juste qu'un prnom :;):

----------


## rothen

> Cool, on a mme le droit  un test de personnalit 
> Ils font pay a cher en gnral; tu pourrai faire ton fond de commerce  pourquoi pas  aux sde mes amis ,je suis trs doue en voyance  , en plus j'ai dj le matriel , les cartes , la boule de cristal ... mais bon , pas envie pour l'instant , si je suis dans le besoin , peut-tre plus tard 
> 
> Bon pour moi, je ne fais que passer ; j'ai du mal  participer  ce sujet (l'envie de ne manque pas, c'est juste les connaissances  ) quelle importance , on est dans la taverne 
> Je reste en lecture seule en attendant mais merci cela m'a permis d'apprendre des choses et dcouvrir des objets !  c'est super  si a peut aider d'autres que moi






> Je voudrais bien participer, mais je pense que mon pseudo en dit dj trs long sur moi, surement plus et plus juste qu'un prnom  euh non , pour moi ton pseudo ne me dit rien ... faut peut-tre que j'aille voir sur internet ...mais je pense que moi , je sens mieux les prnoms ...

----------


## giragu03

> je te mets ce qui correspond  Guillaume ...en ce qui te concerne , le ct Guigui attnuera un peu les extrmes en donnant une note plus douce ...et plus dlure  mais dans l'ensemble ca devrait correspondre 
> 
> Quelques traits pour commencer :
> 
> Puissante intelligence , colriques , grande motivit, extraordinaire activit , grande vitalit , dtermination redoutable , grandes qualit de cur et de courage , nen fait qu sa tte , amiti difficile  conqurir , mais ternelle , ce qui ne leur rsiste pas , ce les intresse pas , sens de la discipline , grande conscience professionnelle , rien  faire de la sduction , on les prend ou on les laisse , pas facile  apprivoiser ,intelligence analytique ,fidle mais quil ne faut surtout pas dcevoir, moralit  toute preuve , sociable quau milieu de leur famille ou de quelques amis tris sur le volet , amoureux de la nature , de la faune ou de la flore  ( je passe le cot amoureux )
> 
> En rsum 
> 
> Aimant le changement , il ont presque toujours une vie mouvemente .Adorant voyager , ils partent souvent  laventure . Assez orgueilleux , ils aiment tre admirs , et ils ont horreur de la contradiction , quelle soit verbale ou matrielle . Ils ont alors des ractions trs nergiques et mme violentes . Trs indpendants , trs obstins , irritables et terriblement vindicatifs ; 
> ...


Un autre Guillaume qui se reconnait pas mal dans ce texte (j'avais dj lu une analyse assez proche dans un livre sur ce sujet chez ma mre). Je ne ferai pas comme magicbisous-nours car je n'ai pas envie de commenter chaque point.

Un bmol sur l'aspect grand voyageur et vie mouvemente (je serais plutt du genre casanier et apprciant la routine...). Je nuancerais un petit peu l'aspect fonceur et peut-tre les aspects orgueilleux et ne supportant pas la contradiction (disons que j'ai, il me semble, appris  transformer ce dernier point en une certaine tenacit dans mes prises de position, tout en acceptant des arguments contre mes positions -> disons obstin mais pas born).

Dans le livre qu'il y a chez ma mre, il y avait un point sur le fait que les Guillaume "sentaient" les choses qui me correspond bien.
De mmoire (Rothen tu pourras peut-tre confirmer ou infirmer), l'animal associ aux Guillaume est le sanglier et le vgtal est l'if (ah tiens, on voit le mec qui tale sa "science" pour tre admir...).

Une de mes tantes m'avait mont mon thme astral qui pourrait bien expliquer certains carts par rapport  l'analyse sur le prnom. Et que ce soit dans l'analyse du prnom ou le thme astral, mme si on n'y croit pas, on est forc de remarquer un certain nombre de choses vraies (d'autres qu'on nuancerait et finalement assez peu de choses compltement fausses).

----------


## lola06

> Cool, on a mme le droit  un test de personnalit 
> Ils font pay a cher en gnral; tu pourrai faire ton fond de commerce 
> 
> Bon pour moi, je ne fais que passer ; j'ai du mal  participer  ce sujet (l'envie de ne manque pas, c'est juste les connaissances  ) 
> Je reste en lecture seule en attendant mais merci cela m'a permis d'apprendre des choses et dcouvrir des objets !


Idem je me sens particulirement inutile en lisant ce sujet... Mais j'apprends plein de choses  ::ccool:: 

Sinon je veux bien un test de personnalit  ::D:   ::coucou::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> euh non , pour moi ton pseudo ne me dit rien ... faut peut-tre que j'aille voir sur internet ...mais je pense que moi , je sens mieux les prnoms ...


Oui mais les Miaow sont trop attachs  leurs mystres  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

> Un autre Guillaume qui se reconnait pas mal dans ce texte  c'est un bon dbut 
> Un bmol sur l'aspect grand voyageur et vie mouvemente ... disons obstin mais pas born... peut-tre qu'on t'appelle plus Guillaume que Guigui ...
> 
> Dans le livre qu'il y a chez ma mre, il y avait un point sur le fait que les Guillaume "sentaient" les choses qui me correspond bien. oui , mais en ce qui te concerne ,  mon avis , c'est plus lie  ton signe 
> De mmoire , l'animal associ aux Guillaume est le sanglier et le vgtal est l'if  oui , oui , c'est bien a 
> .que ce soit dans l'analyse du prnom ou le thme astral, mme si on n'y croit pas, on est forc de remarquer un certain nombre de choses vraies  tout  fait  et c'est pareil pour le physique ...c'est souvent marrant de voir la ressemblance entre le maitre et son chien





> Idem je me sens particulirement inutile en lisant ce sujet.. faut pas dire a , toute chose , mme insignifiante ,  une utilit..tu peux donner ton avis quand tu veux   . 
> Sinon je veux bien un test de personnalit    pas de souci , mais  je te fais ca ce soir ou demain , l faut que je bosse un peu ... je peux dj te dire que t'as bien choisi ton avatar ....et j'en ferai un par jour pour ceux que a intresse ...et pour les autres je vais mettre une photo "matriel ", avant d'aller au jardin ...l j'entends pas l'ordi ...alors j'ai pas la curiosit d'aller voir





> Oui mais les Miaow sont trop attachs  leurs mystres


 pas de souci ...comme je le dis juste au dessus ...je suis absolument pas curieuse  ::mouarf:: ...je vais te caresser dans le sens du poil ...tu finiras bien par me le dire  ::haha::

----------


## Barsy

> bon Barsy , voil pour toi 
> 
> Sociables et plaisants, les Sylvains sont pourtant rservs de prime abord. Sensibles et motifs, ils arrivent somme toute  bien rester matres d'eux-mmes. Leur charme n'en est que plus grand...Jusqu'ici, c'est vrai... Bien que cela reste  dmontrer pour le charme Vifs d'esprit, ils ont une comprhension rapide, du savoir-faire et une capacit d'adaptation importante Je penserai  mettre a dans mon CV  mais c'est d'autant plus vrai que c'est essentiel pour mon travail. Ils sont d'ailleurs rarement dpourvus d'humour Mon ct "fantaisiste" et apprcient les joutes verbales dans lesquelles ils excellent pas toujours.... Ils savent tre persuasifs le cas chant mais oscillent entre deux tendances contraires: les  sensuelles, picuriennes et lgres qui les poussent  s'extrioriser, communiquer, dilapider, s'enthousiasmer, se disperser et les stables, conservatrices et morales, qui les poussent  construire, douter, persvrer et voir les choses de faon plus pessimiste Difficile  confirmer, je pense que ces caractristiques concernent  peu prs tout le monde .Ils ont de l'nergie, du courage, ainsi que le sens des affaires et du concret Pour l'nergie et le concret, c'est vrai, pour le reste, je sais pas trop. Esprit logique et rationnel a par contre c'est trs vrai. Assez susceptibles et vaniteux, ils sont capables d'avoir de violentes crises de colre lorsqu'ils se sentent humilis. Ainsi leur comportement, du fait de ces vibrations contraires, est contradictoire. Passant de l'impatience la plus folle dans un certain domaine  la patience la plus inattendue dans un autre, de l'extraversion  l'introversion, de la gnrosit  l'avarice, de la joie  la tristesse.. Les Sylvain  sont insaisissablesJe suppose que tout cela me correspond  peu prs. 
>  Ils aiment le pouvoir, apprcient de commander et sont de ce fait plutt autoritaires. Ils sont friands d'exercices physiques. Ils sont aussi trs soucieux de leur standing et sont matrialistes. En amour, ils sont ardents et passionns, entiers, jaloux et possessifs. La fidlit est chez eux parfois une notion toute relative, mais ils sont assez volubiles sur ce sujet, et ne font pas toujours tout ce dont ils se vantent... Je suis moins d'accord avec ce paragraphe, mais je ne saurais dire prcisment pourquoi
> Sylvain est remarquable par sa beaut Ne vous bousculez pas pour la photo , un peu effmin Marcel !! Une bire !!. Sylvain plat naturellement aux femmes Ah ?. Il tient en horreur les injustices et n'hsite pas  se battre en faveur des opprims et des dshrits C'est vrai pour l'injustice, mais je ne suis pas Zorro malheureusement
> Cest  un tre minemment sage et honnte . Pourtant, ce n'est pas un homme irrflchi et superficiel. D'une curiosit insatiable, il s'intresse  tout et notamment aux sciences susceptibles de donner la cl du comportement humain comme l'histoire, l'anthropologie, l'histoire de la philosophie, l'histoire des religions. Il comprend vite ce qu'il lit et peut avoir des penses extrmement intressantes. On a aussi intrt  solliciter ses conseils qui sont la plupart du temps d'une grande valeur .. Tout a est vrai, surtout concernant la curiosit
> ....bon , j'ai pass le ct "amour " vaut mieux  si tu le veux , je te l'envois en MP  Non, je te remercie, a fait dj pas mal l ^^
> alors , il y a du vrai dedans ?
> et s'il y a d'autres Sylvain , ils se reconnaissent


Grosso modo, a me correspond  ::ccool:: 

Combien je vous dois docteur ?  ::):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

c'est bizarre mais je me reconnais aussi sur quelques points du "Sylvain" aussi (suffisamment pour que je le mentionne).... 
pourtant je n'ai pas de second prnom  :8O:

----------


## DonKnacki

Tu ne le savais pas mais tes parents ont hsit  la naissance  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

Je te confirme qu'on m'appelle plus Guillaume que Guigui.

Tu dois avoir raison sur le fait que "sentir" les choses est plus li  mon signe : maintenant que tu m'en parles, il me semble me souvenir que ma tante me l'avait dit quand elle m'avait fait mon thme astral.

Je n'tais pas intervenu auparavant car il y a toujours eu plus rapide que moi ( croire que certains vivent dans la taverne  ::aie:: ), pourtant il y a des choses que je connaissais. Cette discussion est trs intressante (on dcouvre des tas de choses).

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

J'ai connu 2 filles, en terminale, en 1998, qui s'appelaient Gertrude.
Elles ne se connaissaient pas entre elles mais elles avaient des points communs.

Notamment celui de dtester leurs parents pour leur avoir donn ce nom  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> ils  oscillent entre deux tendances contraires: les sensuelles, picuriennes et lgres qui les poussent  s'extrioriser, communiquer, dilapider, s'enthousiasmer, se disperser et les stables, conservatrices et morales, qui les poussent  construire, douter, persvrer et voir les choses de faon plus pessimisteDifficile  confirmer, je pense que ces caractristiques concernent  peu prs tout le monde avec une telle ambivalence , non , c'est rare .... 
> Sylvain est remarquable par sa beautNe vous bousculez pas pour la photo  MDR  bon , tant pis , je me contenterai de celle de ton avatar  ....bon , j'ai pass le ct "amour " vaut mieux  si tu le veux , je te l'envois en MP  Non, je te remercie, a fait dj pas mal l ah si , si , je t'envois ca en soire ...trop hte de savoir si c'est vrai  ^^
> 
> Grosso modo, a me correspond bon , ben t'es pas si mal finalement 
> 
>  pour magicbisous-nours , c'est normal que vous ayez des points communs ...dj le mme forum  ...


c'est pas tout a ... vous de bosser un peu  :;): 

c'est la mme marque qu'hier , mais je pense pas que ca va ensemble  ::roll:: 



alors , c'est quoi ? ..encore utile ou dchetterie ?  ::roll:: 
 pour les autres je rpondrai ce soir ...faut que je fasse quelque chose de ma journe  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Ah si, a peut faire partie du mme lot.

C'est un equalizer, un appareil qui sert  corriger les niveaux des diffrents sons de grave  aigue.

Les amateurs audio puristes en rajoute souvent dans les composants d'une chaine Hifi, donc toujours en rapport avec les autres lments de la chaine.

JE connaissais un gars qui,  partir d'une source audio sans timbre particulier, et avec un tel appareil arrivait  obtenir un rendu comme une salle de concert rock ou classique, une cave, un terrain vague, etc .... Et tout a, rein qu' l'oreille

----------


## Bluedeep

Equalizer ancienne gnration (non paramtrique).
Dbut des annes 80, je pense.

Reste utilisable; beaucoup moins dlicat  utiliser qu'un paramtrique, mais ncessite des connaissances approfondies en acoustique.

C'tait la mode dans les annes 80 : certains en mettaient sur leur chaine HiFi. Dans 90% des cas, a dgradait le rsultat; en effet, il faut plus qu'un vernis en terme de connaissances electro-acoustiques pour se servir d'un equalizer pour amliorer le son en rduisant les "modes propres" d'une pice.

Doit pouvoir se vendre 30. (40 grand maxi).

----------


## giragu03

Et bein voil, encore grill...

----------


## Delias

> et s'il y a d'autres Sylvain , ils se reconnaissent


Salut Rothen

Un autre Sylvain qui se reconnat,  part peut-tre les joutes verbales. J'ame pas que cela dure alors j'essaie de clouer le bec de mon interlocuteur en une ou deux rpliques (o bien cela est des joutes verbale?). 

Dis voir, ton dfunt mari ne sappelait pas Sylvain galement? Car sur le point matrialiste, il me correspond  ::lol:: .

Au sujet de l'adaptateur en forme de coeur, encore un de ces fabricants  ::furieux::  ::furieux::  qui est large avec les normes, en fait son truc dlivre entre 5,2 et 15V (5.2to 15V) alors que la norme USB dit clairement 5V avec une petite marge.

Donc ce truc c'est test (j'ai le labo pour) puis recyclage si pas dans la norme pour viter de griller quelque chose.

Cordialement 

Delias  Sylvain

----------


## rothen

::merci::  Sevyc et BlueDeep ...pour giragu03 ca sera pour une prochaine fois  :;):  

donc , en ce qui concerne ce matriel , qu'est-ce qui est mieux ? vendre les 3 pices d'un coup ou 2 et 1   ::roll:: 
sous quel nom je dois mettre a pour l'annonce ?
BlueDeep , les 30  c'tait juste pour l'equalizer ou pour les 3 ? sinon quel prix pour les 2 premires ..ou pour le lot ...bon , c'est pour avoir une ide , aprs je le fais comme dab aux cartes  ::mouarf1::

----------


## Bluedeep

> BlueDeep , les 30  c'tait juste pour l'equalizer


Juste pour l'equalizer.

Ici, un modle fonctionnellement proche  30 en PA sur la baie :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Equaliseur-graphi...item4ab85e9e6e

----------


## rothen

> Salut Rothen Sylvain !
> 
> Un autre Sylvain qui se reconnat,  part peut-tre les joutes verbales. J'ame pas que cela dure alors j'essaie de clouer le bec de mon interlocuteur en une ou deux rpliques (o bien cela est des joutes verbale?). ben ...ca pourrait tre des joutes ...mais tu t'arranges pour que a s 'arrete vite  ...enfin , que l'autre s'arrte quoi  
> 
> Dis voir, ton dfunt mari ne sappelait pas Sylvain galement? Car sur le point matrialiste, il me correspond .non , non , mais mon mari n'tait pas matrialiste , il tait surtout trs curieux  et faisait tout ce qui l'interessait  fond , ca allait de la musique , avec tout ce qui pouvait exister dans ce domaine ( ca allait d' un orgue d'glise , qu'il a construit avec un copain , aux super  soire disc jockey  qu'il a animes ) ... la culture des bonsas ,( il a t prendre des cours chez Remy Samson ) ..en passant bien sr par plein d'autres choses ..c'est pour a que j'ai autant de bazar .
> 
> Au sujet de l'adaptateur en forme de coeur, encore un de ces fabricants  qui est large avec les normes, en fait son truc dlivre entre 5,2 et 15V (5.2to 15V) alors que la norme USB dit clairement 5V avec une petite marge.
> 
> Donc ce truc c'est test (j'ai le labo pour) puis recyclage si pas dans la norme pour viter de griller quelque chose. oh , il te plait pas mon coeur ?  moi je le trouve si mimi  bon ,je ne brancherai rien dessus ...je le garderai en dco 
> ...

----------


## rothen

> Juste pour l'equalizer.
> 
> Ici, un modle fonctionnellement proche  30 en PA sur la baie :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Equaliseur-graphi...item4ab85e9e6e


 ca date du 6 juin , et il est toujours pas vendu ...a doit tre trop cher  ::(:  

il vaudrait peut-tre mieux vendre le lot d'un coup non ?  50  par exemple ..si oui , je peux mettre quoi en titre ??  ::roll::

----------


## Delias

> oh , il te plait pas mon coeur ? moi je le trouve si mimi bon ,je ne brancherai rien dessus ...je le garderai en dco


Salut Rothen

En tant qu'ingnieur, je dteste les conomistes/managers qui choisisse ce genre de produit.
Une de mes expriences parmi d'autre:
J'ai eu un switch rseau (enfin une de ces petites botes pour les ordi, la fonction en elle-mme n'est pas importante) qui m'a lch juste pendant le week-end et qui m'a bien fait  ::mur:: .
La bote en elle mme est faite avec des composants de qualit et accepte en entre de 5V  9V (selon l'inscription) et de 5V  10V (selon les composants lectroniques) mais l'alimentation, de mme qualit que ton coeur, fournissait du 12V  la place du 7V indiqu dessus.
La morale une bonne bte  50.- casse pour conomis moins de 1.- sur le prix ( la fabrication) de l'alim.

Cordialement

Sylvain

----------


## rothen

> J'ai connu 2 filles, en terminale, en 1998, qui s'appelaient Gertrude.
> Elles ne se connaissaient pas entre elles mais elles avaient des points communs.
> 
> Notamment celui de dtester leurs parents pour leur avoir donn ce nom  ah a , c'est sr ..pas facile  porter  ca explique leur caractre


 Pour Dlias ...c'est sr , tu dois pas aimer les choses " pas carres "  ::mouarf:: ...promis ,je vais mettre mon coeur de ct  :;): 


Coucou Lola06 comme promis ..ce qui correspond  ton prnom : ( beaucoup de choses ,   sont aussi valables pour les Laurent ..alors sil y en a parmi vous )

Les Laure  ont de la patience et un caractre tout en contraste , elles sont renfermes et peu expansives ,  moyennement sociales . Elles sont meilleurs administrateurs  que concepteurs , car elles se crent souvent des pb sans autre raison quune tude trop pousse des dtails par une sorte dgocentrisme et dorgueil mal placs .

Elles sont attires par tous les mystres , notamment celui de la mort . Elles arrivent ainsi   sortir de la ralit journalire pour devenir de pures intellectuelles . 
Les arts retiennent leur attention , comme la mdecine . Elles vivent dans une sorte de crainte de ne pas tre  la hauteur de la situation et de leur destin .
Ce sont des pessimistes nes qui cherchent toujours un refuge mais sans accepter des conseils de qui que ce soit .
Lamour les attire galement beaucoup car il leur offre une sorte de refuge .

Elles sont dune grande motivit , , un rien les fait fuir et se cacher , tout les meut , les touche ..
Elles ont normment de charme , cest le type de la femme enfant que les hommes ont envie de protger. Elles sont trs introverties , elles se replient sur leur petit monde intrieur quand la vie devient trop dure  leur sensibilit excessive .
Leur sociabilit est grande , elles ont besoin dtre aimes et cajoles..Des tres attachants dont profitent tout leur entourage .En bref ,des femmes charmantes , qui risquent de vous en faire voir de toutes les couleurs .
Bon alors , il y a des choses qui correspondent ? 
Et il y a des Laurent qui sy retrouvent ? 

sinon , personne n'a rpondu pour mes appareils ?...bon , on verra a demain  :;):

----------


## minnesota

Salut tout le monde, 
Coucou rothen   ::rose:: 

Ton galiseur (equalizer) 10 voies  l'air d'tre en bonne tat, je pense que tu peux tenter de le vendre seul. Ce que tu peux faire aussi, c'est de mettre dans l'annonce un lien vers tes deux autres appareils de la mme marque.

Sinon, le portrait que je viens de lire c'est (aprs le deuxime paragraphe) celui d'une Anglique que j'ai rcemment rencontre, pourtant elle s'appelle pas Laure  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Coucou rothen   oh ,une rose ! que c'est gentil 
> 
> Ton galiseur (equalizer) 10 voies  l'air d'tre en bon tat, je pense que tu peux tenter de le vendre seul.ok , je vais faire comme a  
> 
> Sinon, le portrait que je viens de lire c'est (aprs le deuxime paragraphe) celui d'une Anglique que j'ai rcemment rencontre, pourtant elle s'appelle pas Laure  tu as tout  fait raison , il y a de grandes similitudes entre les 2 , par contre pour les Angliques l'animal totem c'est le lezard , elle sera plus susceptible , indolente et lunatique ...alors que chez les Laure c'est la truite , beaucoup plus frtillante et fuyante 
> 
> sinon bien sr , la dernire phrase du portrait des femmes charmantes qui risquent de vous en faire voir de toutes les couleurs  s'applique videmment  toutes les femmes  je pense que vous tes tous d'accord la-dessus  non ?


 bon alors si je vends l'qualizer  part , je peux mettre quoi en titre pour les 2autres appareils et vers quel prix  ::roll::

----------


## lola06

Bon voil mon retour sur ton analyse  ::):  assez sympa je trouve...




> Les Laure ont de la patience et un caractre tout en contraste, elles sont renfermes et peu expansives, moyennement sociales. Plutt vrai
> 
>   Elles sont meilleurs administrateurs que concepteurs, car elles se crent souvent des pb sans autre raison quune tude trop pousse des dtails par une sorte dgocentrisme et dorgueil mal placs . ( moiti vrai, cest plutt  cause de la peur de mal faire qui me pousse  voir les dtails)
> 
> Elles sont attires par tous les mystres, notamment celui de la mort. Elles arrivent ainsi  sortir de la ralit journalire pour devenir de pures intellectuelles. (oula je ne me serais pas qualifie dintellectuelle, par contre tous les mystres mintressent cest vrai et je part du principe que tous ce que je peux imaginer peut tre vrai  )
> 
> Les arts retiennent leur attention, comme la mdecine. Alors l je ne me reconnais pas du tout
> 
>   Elles vivent dans une sorte de crainte de ne pas tre  la hauteur de la situation et de leur destin . Ce sont des pessimistes nes qui cherchent toujours un refuge mais sans accepter des conseils de qui que ce soit . Lamour les attire galement beaucoup car il leur offre une sorte de refuge. Totalement vrai ce paragraphe !!
> ...

----------


## rothen

> Bon voil mon retour sur ton analyse  assez sympa je trouve...


tout  fait , tu dois tre quelqu'un pas toujours facile  saisir , mais charmante et attachante  ,  c'est le principal  ::ccool:: 

contente de voir que la plupart des choses correspondent ...mais par contre quand tu dis que c'est faux que les arts retiennent ton attention , l pas du tout d'accord , je suis sre que tu as un ct " artiste " sinon jamais tu n'aurai choisi cet avatar  :;):   moins qu'on l'ai choisi pour toi ?  ::roll:: 

bon , aujourd'hui ...quand j'aurai le temps ( faut que je bosse un peu ::mouarf:: ).. la demande d'un  petit timide  ::oops::  a sera les "Cyrille  " donc s'il y en a d'autres , RV plus tard 

en attendant si quelquun pouvait rpondre pour mes appareils a serait sympa  ...au moins me dire quel titre je peux mettre en annonce ...l j'ai aucune ide  ::roll:: 
et comme a je pourrais passer au suivant

----------


## lola06

> tout  fait , tu dois tre quelqu'un pas toujours facile  saisir , mais charmante et attachante  ,  c'est le principal 
> 
> contente de voir que la plupart des choses correspondent ...mais par contre quand tu dis que c'est faux que les arts retiennent ton attention , l pas du tout d'accord , je suis sre que tu as un ct " artiste " sinon jamais tu n'aurai choisi cet avatar   moins qu'on l'ai choisi pour toi ?


En fait je ne me considre pas comme artiste.. J'aime bien les muses mais si je peux tre dehors je prfre la nature. 

Mon avatar c'est plutt qu'il me correspond bien, je suis une grande romantique et souvent dans la lune  ::D: .

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Tu peux mettre comme titre Tuner FM et lecteur/enregistreur de K7 
puisque c'est ce dont il s'agit... quand au prix  mon avis tu ne pourras pas en tirer beaucoup... essaie de mettre le lot autour 80  dbattre et tu verras ce qui ressort des ngociations...

----------


## rothen

> je suis une grande romantique et souvent dans la lune .


pour moi , c'est dj une des dfinitions d'un artiste  :;):  en tous cas tu as de bonne dispositions pour en tre une  ::mouarf::  c'est pas une critique , pour moi c'est un compliment ...d'ailleurs j'ai plein de copains artistes  :;):  






> Tu peux mettre comme titre Tuner FM et lecteur/enregistreur de K7  OK je vais mettre a , merci 
> puisque c'est ce dont il s'agit... quand au prix  mon avis tu ne pourras pas en tirer beaucoup... essaie de mettre le lot autour 80  dbattre et tu verras ce qui ressort des ngociations... a mon avis beaucoup trop cher je vais suivre le conseil de Minnessota , les mettre en 2 lots ...et surtout pas cher  ..


 bon , comme vous tes en forme on passe au suivant :


ouais , ca change de marque ...dessus c'est crit DVDR 890 
alors ,  vendre ou dchetterie ?  ::roll:: 

j'ai dcid de m'attaquer  un autre coin , ou il y avait une montagne de fils ...aprs un premier tri , j'ai compris pourquoi la TV que j'avais dplace marchait beaucoup moins bien  ::?:  ah c'est sr , je l'avais branch  un long fil d'antenne ...et aujourd'hui j'ai vu qu'il tait branch  rien  ::mouarf::  va falloir que je trouve le bon  :;): 

j'ai aussi trouv un truc bizarre 
sur lequel est crit AM LOOP ANTENNA 
qui tait branch sur 2 petites fiches  l'arrire de cet appareil 


ca peut-tre quoi ?  ::roll::  il doit manquer quelque chose dedans non ? 
allez ,  vous , courage  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Alors le premier, c'est un lecteur/enregistreur de DVD. En gros le successeur du magntoscope.

a peut encore tre d'actualit. Je dirais une 40ne d'

Le second va effectivement avec le 3me (c'tait probablement livr avec). C'est une antenne pour capter la radio, mais pas la radio de maintenant, la radio de papy, ce que l'on appelle les Grandes Ondes.
C'est une pice de la chaine hifi (3me) mais non indispensable  son fonctionnement (sauf pour couter les grandes ondes) et probablement de trs peu d'utilit. 
J'ai la mme sur ma chaine hifi qui a plus de 15ans, elle est toujours dans la boite dans son sachet plastique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Pour le premier (Philips) c'est un graveur de DVD. Connais pas le modle en dtail.

Pour le deuxime c'est une antenne pour onde moyenne qui vas normallement avec la chaine hifi que tu montres en 3me photo. L'antenne est complete. Elle se monte verticalement, la partie centrale se replie pour faire un pied ou le petit trou sur le bas de la photo, permet de la suspendre  un crochet.
Ce n'a pas de valeur en soit, c'est  vendre avec la chaine hifi.

Amicalement

Sylvain

Edit: Grill par Yves.
Peite correction pour Yves c'est de l'AM soit les ondes moyenne, les grandes ondes c'est LM. Et il reste quelques radios par pays qui mettent sur ces frquences

----------


## Lung

> Et il reste quelques radios par pays qui mettent sur ces frquences


La BBC par exemple.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> (...) Peite correction pour Yves c'est de l'AM soit les ondes moyenne, les grandes ondes c'est LM. Et il reste quelques radios par pays qui mettent sur ces frquences


Correction de la correction : AM c'est Modulation d'Amplitude, par opposition  FM (Modulation de Frquence).
Et en AM on peut trouver les GO, PO, et OC.

LM j'ai jamais vu, tu dois confondre avec LW (Long Waves), qui sont suivies par MW et SW.

Val, c'tait le quart d'heure _hifi de papa_  ::P:

----------


## Bluedeep

> Peite correction pour Yves c'est de l'AM soit les ondes moyenne, les grandes ondes c'est LM. Et il reste quelques radios par pays qui mettent sur ces frquences


Petite correction de la petite correction : AM signifiait juste que cela concernait la rception en modulation d'amplitude.

Or, les US et les Japonais n'utilisait pas les grandes ondex (GO ou LW) contrairement  l'Europe, o  l'inverse les mission en petites ondes (PO ou MW) tait assez peu utilises. (les US pour des raisons videntes de porte vs la taille du pays, les Japonais je ne sais pas .....)

Ce qui fait que sur les matos japonais et US, le AM tait en gnral sur les PO MAIS souvent le matriel destin  l'export Europe avait des versions spcifiques ou le AM tait cal sur les grandes ondes.

EDIT : Grilled by JiPt

Accessoirement, sur le matos allemand on trouve UKW, MW, LW, KW avec KW => SW et UKW => FM.

----------


## sevyc64

> Peite correction pour Yves c'est de l'AM soit les ondes moyenne, les grandes ondes c'est LM. Et il reste quelques radios par pays qui mettent sur ces frquences


Le sigle AM signifie Modulation d'amplitude, en opposition au sigle FM qui signifie Modulation de frquence

En Europe "la" bande AM couvre les bandes de frquences de 150-281kHz, dites ondes longues (GO, LW ou grandes ondes), 520-1620kHz, dites ondes moyennes (OM, PO, MW ou petites ondes) et 2.3-26,7MHz, dites ondes courtes (OC, SW)

A l'heure actuelle en Europe, il ne reste que quelques radios sur ces bandes l : France inter, Europe 1, BBC, RTE, Radio Alger, .....
RTL et RMC viennent de se dsengager (ou sont en voie de le faire) rcemment


Edit : Archi grill,  l'tat de charbon  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

En mission depuis la France, il doit y avoir encore une quinzaine de frquences (pour 4-5 radios). Aprs, en fonction des conditions (le temps, l'heure...), de l'endroit o on se trouve, on peut capter des stations trangres (le soir, je peux capter des radios en allemand, italien, arabe). Pour les grandes ondes (et pour info), je capte la BBC, RMC, RTL, Europe 1 et France Inter. Je ne sais pas si ces canaux sont encore beaucoup couts, mais ils existent encore.

Edit : J'ai l'impression d'arriver compltement aprs la guerre...

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  au moins on voit que le sujet vous intresse beaucoup plus que la signification des prnoms  ::mouarf:: 

 ::merci::   vous tous , faudra que je relise tout ca tranquillement pour tout comprendre   :;):   ...j'ai les renseignements que je voulais ...et le moins que je puisse dire , c'est que vous vous tes surpasss  ::mouarf::  c'est vraiment trs complet  ::D: 

bon , comme vous tes en forme , le suivant ...ca m'a l'air d'tre dans le mme genre  :;):  



alors ? quel titre je peux mettre  et  combien ??  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Kiss DVD PLAYER DP-450

Celui-ci ne fait que la lecture, c'est un lecteur de dvd datant des environ de 2002.

Toujours d'actualit  priori.

Je dirais une 40ne d'

J'ai pas vrifier pour l'autre, mais celui-ci  une tlcommande avec (et probablement quelques cables)

EDIT : Le manuel de la bestiole

----------


## Bluedeep

> Kiss DVD PLAYER DP-450
> Celui-ci ne fait que la lecture, c'est un lecteur de dvd datant des environ de 2002
> Toujours d'actualit  priori.
> Je dirais une 40ne d'


Mme pas : on en trouve en neuf  ce prix avec sortie HDMI (namoins  ces anciens lecteurs font de bons "drive" de CD pour une chaine, ds lors qu'ils ont une sortie audio numrique, - ce qui est le cas ici -  si on les associe  un DAC externe).

----------


## rothen

Merci vous 2  ::zoubi::  

moi je le trouvais plus classou que l'autre , comme quoi je suis mauvais juge  ::mouarf::  c'est quand mme mieux de voir ca  plusieurs  :;): 

bon , je le mettrai dans les 20  , on verra bien  ::roll::  en plus faut que je trouve la tl commande et les fils  ::?:  les fils , c'est des standard ou a dpend de l'appareil ?  ::roll:: 

par contre , pas sre  ::roll::  mais je crois que j'ai trouv le diffuseur infrarouge qui me manquait , enfin , ca y ressemble


 votre avis , c'est  ??

----------


## sevyc64

c'est bien possible, si a ressemble  celui qui est en photo sur le carton.

----------


## rothen

> c'est bien possible, si a ressemble  celui qui est en photo sur le carton.


 disons que  a l'air ...et c'est aussi minuscule  ::mouarf::  j'ai eu du bol de le retrouver  :;): 

je peux mettre cet objet  combien , maintenant que j'ai tout ?  ::roll::

----------


## Bluedeep

> disons que  a l'air ...et c'est aussi minuscule  j'ai eu du bol de le retrouver 
> 
> je peux mettre cet objet  combien , maintenant que j'ai tout ?


Transmetteur peritel, plus personne ne va en vouloir.

20 semble un max, 10  dj bien pay  ::):

----------


## rothen

> Transmetteur peritel, plus personne ne va en vouloir.
> 
> 20 semble un max, 10  dj bien pay


eh bien dis-donc , avec tout le mal que je me suis donn ...c'est vraiment pas bien pay  ::mouarf:: 

avec le recul , c'est vrai que des bijoux , a aurait t mieux ...et ca prend moins de place  ::mouarf2:: 

et en plus j'aurai eu moins de travail  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

bon , comme promis au petit timide  ::mouarf:: ...les Cyrille ...non , t'inquites , je respcte , je comprends que tu prfres rester sur ton pseudo  :;): 
 euh ...bon , tu l'as voulu  ::mouarf:: 

Ce sont des colriques , pas toujours faciles  manier en raison de leur forte motivit .Leur activit est moyenne et on les croit un peu paresseux alors qu'en ralit , ils attendent le moment d'agir .Ils sont aventureux , indpendants , ogueilleux..forte vie intrieure et existence extrieure trs riche .ce sont des hommes d'action et de reflexion .Peu influenables .Sens aigu de la justice ..ils ne font vraiment bien que ce qu'ils aiment . Intuitifs , ils ont des antennes terriblement efficaces et portent sur autrui des jugements fulgurants . Ils possdent en outre un charme auquel il n'est pas facile de rsister .Ils sont remarquablement intlligents et chose curieuse , cette intlligence est  la fois analytique et synthtique ..vive curiosit ..Affectueux, ils dsirent qu'on les aime et qu'on leur dise .Remarquable vitalit , mais ils ont besoin de sommeil .Ils sont trop sensibles  la sduction de "l'ternel fminin "  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  euh dsole , j'ai pas pu me retenir  ::mouarf::  Trs sensibles , ils n'aiment pas tre seuls . Grand sens de l'amiti .Ils sont trs soutenus par la chance..ils foncent , ils passent et ils russissent .

ben , dans l'ensemble ,  part qu'ils soient colriques  ::mouarf:: , pas trop mal les Cyrille .. part le " timide "  ::mouarf::  , il y en a parmi vous ? si oui , quoi de juste ? ::roll:: 

 prochain : pour quelqu'un que j'aime bien   ::zoubi::  Nicolas ..je pense qu'il y en a parmi vous non ?  ::roll::

----------


## Modulpro

Salut, cela fait un moment que je suis cette conversation.




> disons que  a l'air ...et c'est aussi minuscule  j'ai eu du bol de le retrouver 
> 
> je peux mettre cet objet  combien , maintenant que j'ai tout ?


En plus de son obsolescence, un transmetteur peritel qui fonctionne en 2.4 GHz risque fort de brouiller le Wi-Fi, a me parait difficile  vendre.

----------


## rothen

> Salut, cela fait un moment que je suis cette conversation. c'est vrai , je ne t'ai jamais vu ..coucou Modulpro 
> 
> En plus de son obsolescence,euh l ...un peu savant pour une blonde   , je suis alle voir sur internet  un transmetteur peritel qui fonctionne en 2.4 GHz risque fort de brouiller le Wi-Fi, a me parait difficile  vendre. eh bien ...encore pire que ce que je pensais ...mais pas de souci , je m'y ferai    je le mettrai quand mme en vente , on verra bien ..des fois on a des surprises

----------


## rothen

::salut::  les tous !

aujourd'hui je ne pourrai pas tre beaucoup avec vous  ::cry::   l je pars  un tournoi de tennis ...(mais non ,  mon age c'est pas moi qui joue )  ::mouarf:: 
et ce soir , sortie entre filles .(.l si..j'espre )   ::mouarf3:: 

mais je vais pas vous laissez sans rien faire :;):  ...

pas sre que vous pourrez m'aider mais on sait jamais  ::roll:: 

j'ai pris des photos des tl-commande que je n'ai pas su associ , peut-tre que certains en auront dj vue une ou 2 , et pourront me dire avec quoi ca va ...peut-tre mme avec un des appareils que j'ai prsent , l je pense  la 1er , c'est marqu dessus LG HDD DVD recorder system ...mme si je trouve qu'elle est un peu grande  :8O: 








Merci d'avance  ceux qui auront l'envie ou le courage d'essayer de voir  quel appareil elles peuvent correspondre  ::zoubi:: 

 videmment ,curieuse comme je suis  ::mouarf::  je ferai quand mme de temps en temps un tour sur le forum , histoire de voir ce que a donne  :;):  mais je ne pourrai pas mettre de photo avant demain 
bonne journe  tous  ::coucou::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

La 8 et la 15 sont des tlcommandes universelles.
Mais sans la notice qui va avec, la valeur commerciale est quasi-nulle.

----------


## Jipt

La 2 aussi.

----------


## Bluedeep

> En plus de son obsolescence, un transmetteur peritel qui fonctionne en 2.4 GHz risque fort de brouiller le Wi-Fi, a me parait difficile  vendre.


Mouais ... de toute manire il y a trs peu de canaux exclusif WiFi.
Sur les 13 dispo en Europe, il n'y en a que 2 ou 3 non partags avec d'autres utilisations. Le 8 et 9 entourent mme la frquence du magntron de fours  micro-ondes.

----------


## sevyc64

ALors dans le dsordre

10 --> va avec l'enregistreur de DVD du post 649
6 -->  confirmer, mais je serais pas surpris qu'elle aille avec la chaine hifi du post 649 aussi
11 --> est  priori associe  une TV de marque SONY
14 --> a confirmer, mais pourrait aussi tre une universelle
3 et 12 --> sont, je pense, des tlcommandes de TV  tube cathodique de marque Goldstar pour l'une, de marque Phillips pour l'autre.
11 --> sauf  tre universelle, celle-ci est prvue au moins pour piloter une TV, mais laquelle ?
7 --> me laisse perplexe. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une tlcommande pour un appareil audio/visuel, tout au moins classique (TV, lecteur dvd, chaine hifi,...)

Voila pour ma contribution.

----------


## minnesota

En effet sevyc64, la 7 c'est une tlcommande de projecteur, 
sa bouille avec son joystick me rappelait quelque chose

Toshiba TDP MT5 Vido projecteur DLP

----------


## minnesota

> bon , comme promis au petit timide ...les Cyrille ...non , t'inquites , je respcte , je comprends que tu prfres rester sur ton pseudo 
>  euh ...bon , tu l'as voulu


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Avec la description que tu en fais, c'est limite si tu le montres pas du doigt  ::mouarf::

----------


## DonKnacki

Salut 
je confirme pour la 14 ; c'est bien une tlcommande universelle 
J'avais la mme il y a quelques temps  :;): 
Avec un peu de chance, je pourrai peut tre retrouver son manuel (du moins la liste des codes qui permettent de piloter les appareils)
intress ?

----------


## Barsy

C'est quand mme une sacr collection !! N'as-tu pas pens  en faire un collier ?  ::D:

----------


## Bluedeep

> En effet sevyc64, la 7 c'est une tlcommande de projecteur, 
> sa bouille avec son joystick me rappelait quelque chose


Y'a pu qu' retrouver le projecteur qui va avec (pourtant un peu plus encombrant que la tlcommande associe)  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

::coucou::  juste un passage rapide pour tous vous fliciter ...vous avez super bien travaill   ::applo::  , surtout Sevyc  :;):  ..et toujours avec humour , j'adore  ::ccool:: 

je vais bien sr tudier tout ca demain matin  :;): 

en attendant , bonne fte de la musique  tous  :;):

----------


## rothen

ouh , un peu dur ce matin ...trs arrose cette fte de la musique  ::mouarf3:: 

mais j'ai bien avanc grace  votre travail d'hier  ::ccool:: 

bon , j'ai mis de cot 
les universelles trouves par  zeyr2 , JP etNom 
je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez , mais vu ce que je pourrais en tirer , je crois qu'il est inutile de chercher la notice et de les mettre directement dans le carton 2eme  1 ...votre avis ?  ::roll::  



> ALors dans le dsordre
> 
> 10 --> va avec l'enregistreur de DVD du post 649 tout  fait 
> 6 -->  confirmer, mais je serais pas surpris qu'elle aille avec la chaine hifi du post 649 aussi ca devrait tre ca 
> 11 --> est  priori associe  une TV de marque SONY  je pense que tu parles de la 9 
> 14 --> a confirmer, mais pourrait aussi tre une universelle  confirm par nom 
> 3 et 12 --> sont, je pense, des tlcommandes de TV  tube cathodique de marque Goldstar pour l'une, tu crois ?  c'est crit tlecommande LCD programmable et vido TV  ...en plus , je ne connais pas du tout cette marque , un vieux truc srement  de marque Phillips pour l'autre. oui , donc  jeter toutes les 2 je suppose ? 
> 11 --> sauf  tre universelle, celle-ci est prvue au moins pour piloter une TV, mais laquelle ?  oui , c'est pratiquement effac , mais on devine samsung ...donc ,  jeter aussi je pense ...ah , je vais y voir plus clair 
> 7 --> me laisse perplexe. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une tlcommande pour un appareil audio/visuel, tout au moins classique (TV, lecteur dvd, chaine hifi,...)  alors l , grce  Minnessotta  enfin , pour moi , surtout  sa photo , j'ai retrouv cel 
> ...


reste donc la 1 , la j'ai trouv , elle avait " glisse "  ::mouarf::  de l'appareil du post 476  :;): 

la 4 : je me demande si elle ne pourrait pas aller avec le post 657 ,il n'y a pas de marque  , mais  j'ai l'impression que c'est crit pareil  ::roll:: 

et la 5 ...l il n'y a pas de marque non plus , est-ce que ca pourrait pas tre aussi une universelle  ::roll::  ...en tous cas vous avez bien travaill  ::ccool::  il n'y a plus qu' fignoler ... vous de jouer  :;): 

PS :pour Barsy , c'est sr que plus a va ...plus je me dis que j'aurai d aimer les bijoux ...que de temps j'aurai gagn  ::mouarf1::  
ouais ...mais d'un autre ct je ne vous aurai pas connus   ::no::   ::cry::

----------


## sevyc64

> 11 --> est  priori associe  une TV de marque SONYje pense que tu parles de la 9


Tout  fait, erreur de ma part.




> 3 et 12 --> sont, je pense, des tlcommandes de TV  tube cathodique de marque Goldstar pour l'une, tu crois ? c'est crit tlecommande LCD programmable et vido TV ...en plus , je ne connais pas du tout cette marque , un vieux truc srement de marque Phillips pour l'autre. oui , donc  jeter toutes les 2 je suppose ?


Pour la 3, je sais pas, LCD pourrait vouloir dire que la tlcommande possde un cran LCD aussi. Goldstart est (tait, je sais pas si a existe toujours) une marque -pas-cher que l'on pouvait trouver dans les ConfoButMachinChose du coin. 
A jeter si tu es sure de ne pas retrouver les appareils qui vont avec.




> 7 --> me laisse perplexe. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une tlcommande pour un appareil audio/visuel, tout au moins classique (TV, lecteur dvd, chaine hifi,...) alors l , grce  Minnessotta enfin , pour moi , surtout  sa photo , j'ai retrouv cel .......
> 2 questions concernant cet appareil , la 13 ne pourrait pas aller avec ?


Heu non. D'aprs la doc utilisateur (page 18) c'est la 7 qui va avec




> la 4 : je me demande si elle ne pourrait pas aller avec le post 657 ,il n'y a pas de marque , mais j'ai l'impression que c'est crit pareil


D'aprs le manuel utilisateur que j'avais post en 658 (page 4), je dirais non. Aucune des tlcommandes prsentes ne correspondent  celle indique dans le manuel

----------


## rothen

> Pour la 3, je sais pas, LCD pourrait vouloir dire que la tlcommande possde un cran LCD aussi.  un cran LCD , c'est un cran plat comme pour les ordi ou ca peut tre aussi une mini TV ? A jeter si tu es sure de ne pas retrouver les appareils qui vont avec. je vais toujours les mettre de cot , on verra bien 
> 
> 
> Heu non. D'aprs la doc utilisateur (page 18) c'est la 7 qui va avec  effectivement 
> 
> 
> D'aprs le manuel utilisateur que j'avais post en 658 (page 4), je dirais non. Aucune des tlcommandes prsentes ne correspondent  celle indique dans le manuel


  pas de chance  ::(:  reste plus qu' trouver celle-l  :;):  en esprant ne pas retomber sur un carton avec plusieurs  ::mouarf::  

 bon , on a quand mme bien avanc  :;):  sinon , personne ne sait ce que je peux faire avec le vido -projecteur  ::roll::  ...maintenant que je l'ai retrouv  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> un cran LCD , c'est un cran plat comme pour les ordi ou ca peut tre aussi une mini TV ?


Le rectangle vert-argent en de la tlcommande est aussi un cran LCD. Tu les trouve aussi sur les montres, calculatrices, etc... et mme depuis quelques temps dansles tiquettes lectroniques dans sur les rayons des supermarchs.




> bon , on a quand mme bien avanc  sinon , personne ne sait ce que je peux faire avec le vido -projecteur  ...maintenant que je l'ai retrouv


S'il est en tat de marche tu peux essayer de le vendre.
Un vido-projecteur est un appareil qui coute cher. Je n'ai aucune ide du prix neuf de ce modle et n'en voie pas en occasion. 
A confirmer par les autres, mais je pense que tu peux dj essayer avec 300 au moins 

Aprs s'il marche pas, faudrait voir si c'est juste la lampe qui est claque (de 200  700 suivant les vendeurs) ou si c'est une autre panne.

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour les tlcommandes, le " jeter" n'est pas vraiment une bonne solution. Dans le sens, il arrive que des gens cherchent une tlcommande bien prcise pour une certaine tl (et c'est gnralement l qu'ils achtent une universelle, c'est vrai). Mais bon ... aprs, c'est aussi un cas rare.

----------


## rothen

> Le rectangle vert-argent en de la tlcommande est aussi un cran LCD. Tu les trouve aussi sur les montres, calculatrices, etc... et mme depuis quelques temps dans les tiquettes lectroniques dans sur les rayons des supermarchs.  euh oui , donc aucun chance de trouver 
> 
> 
> S'il est en tat de marche tu peux essayer de le vendre.
> Un vido-projecteur est un appareil qui coute cher. Je n'ai aucune ide du prix neuf de ce modle et n'en voie pas en occasion. 
> A confirmer par les autres, mais je pense que tu peux dj essayer avec 300 au moins  je suis alle faire un tour sur internet , pas trouv le mien , mais il y a vraiment tous les prix ..bon ,je verrai  
> 
> Aprs s'il marche pas, faudrait voir si c'est juste la lampe qui est claque


 a comme dab , il y en a une d'avance  :;):  bon , pas sre qu'elle marche encore  ::?:  j'ai des copains qui viennent demain , je vais essayer de leur faire essayer  ::roll:: 





> Pour les tlcommandes, le " jeter" n'est pas vraiment une bonne solution. Dans le sens, il arrive que des gens cherchent une tlcommande bien prcise pour une certaine tl (et c'est gnralement l qu'ils achtent une universelle, c'est vrai). Mais bon ... aprs, c'est aussi un cas rare.


 ah , a y est , t'es revenu  :;): ...je suis alle voir sur intenet , il y en a des tonnes  vendre  ::?:  donc ,  ira dans le truc  1    :;): 

bon , sinon  tous , l c'est le WE , donc chacun a ses occupations ...mais vous me connaissez maintenant ..pas curieuse du tout  ::mouarf3:: ..c'est quoi votre "passion " ou votre loisir prfr ?  ::roll:: 

j'espre que plusieurs vont rpondre ...je vous dirai ce qu' on en a en commun  :;): 

ou ce que j'aime pas ...a je peux aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi, je suis toujours l (je passe tous les jours), aprs, je n'ai pas toujours des trucs  dire  ::aie:: 

Sinon, le week-end, je programme  ::aie::  (comme le reste de la semaine  ::aie:: )

----------


## rothen

ben , tu plaisantes  ::roll:: 

t'as mme pas un loisir  ::calim2::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bah si, programmer  ::aie::  je programme juste pas la mme chose  ::ptdr:: 
Sinon, le week end passe vite. Genre, voir les vidos et autres sites de divertissement et puis ... d'autres taches mnagres.  ::P: 
Aprs, j'ai d'autres loisirs, tout de mme  ::D:  mais je les pratique moins en ce moment.

----------


## rothen

euh , ben oui ...mais  part programmer  ::mouarf:: 

c'est quoi ?

----------


## Barsy

> euh , ben oui ...mais  part programmer 
> 
> c'est quoi ?


C'est un forum de geek ici. La plupart des gens ont pour mtier l'informatique et pour loisir... l'informatique...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> C'est un forum de geek ici. La plupart des gens ont pour mtier l'informatique et pour loisir... l'informatique...


 c'est vrai ?? ::calim2::  il n'y a que a qui vous intresse ?  ::roll:: 
tu plaisantes j'espre  :;):  

c'est pas la vie   :8O: 

vous avez quand mme d'autres passions ?  ::roll:: 

ou alors moi je suis pas normale d'en avoir autant  ::cry::

----------


## LittleWhite

Il y a plein d'autres trucs qui m'intresse  :;): 
Mais nous sommes lgrement "anormaux" et c'est toi la normale (sauf si on se place dans le contexte du forum  ::D:  )

----------


## rothen

> Mais nous sommes lgrement "anormaux" et c'est toi la normale


 remarques , a doit tre vrai  ::mouarf:: 

quand j'ai dit  mes copains que j'tais sur un forum .informatique  ::mouarf::  ,  part ceux qui ont cr que je plaisantais  ::mouarf::  ..les autres se sont inquits pour ma sant mentale ..c'est vrai que depuis les bonnes soeurs , j'avais un peu volu  ::mouarf3:: 

vous devez tre un monde  part  :;): 

mais sinon , rien vous intersse  part l'informatique  ::roll::  franchement j'spre trouver sur ce forum des gens qui aiment autre chose  ::?:  ..alors qui a une autre passion ?? ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> mais sinon , rien vous intersse  part l'informatique  franchement j'spre trouver sur ce forum des gens qui aiment autre chose  ..alors qui a une autre passion ??


la grasse matine ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> la grasse matine ?


 euh  oui , c'est passionnant  ::mouarf:: 

 c'est vrai que je dois tre compltement dcale  ::cry:: 

pas un seul " normal " parmi vous  ::calim2::

----------


## lola06

> mais sinon , rien vous intersse  part l'informatique  franchement j'spre trouver sur ce forum des gens qui aiment autre chose  ..alors qui a une autre passion ??


Les livres science-fiction et fantasy --> truc de geek
Faire des jeux en rseaux --> truc de geek
Films/Sries TV --> ah pas que truc de geek !!!
Les glaces et le chocolat --> truc de fille  ::D: 
Mes animaux  ::heart:: 

Tu vois c'est vari  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> euh  oui , c'est passionnant 
> 
>  c'est vrai que je dois tre compltement dcale


meuh non  ::calin::

----------


## Auteur

> Films/Sries TV --> ah pas que truc de geek !!!


a dpend la srie ou le film... ::aie:: 




> Mes animaux


a aussi c'est un truc de filles  ::pastaper::

----------


## rothen

> Mes animaux


 ah ben voil , ca c'est interessant  :;):  tu pourras nous mettre des photos ce WE ? en tous cas , moi j'ai hte de connaitre  ::ccool:: 




> meuh non


oh , merci Auteur  ::zoubi::  tout  fait ce qu'il me fallait pour passer une bonne nuit  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> ah ben voil , ca c'est interessant  tu pourras nous mettre des photos ce WE ? en tous cas , moi j'ai hte de connaitre


ses animaux sont des tamagotchi  ::aie::

----------


## lola06

> ah ben voil , ca c'est interessant  tu pourras nous mettre des photos ce WE ? en tous cas , moi j'ai hte de connaitre


Voila voila !!

----------


## rothen

> ses animaux sont des tamagotchi


 ca existe encore ??  ::roll::  moi j'adorais ca il y a trs longtemps  ::yaisse::

----------


## lola06

> ses animaux sont des tamagotchi


Mme pas vrai  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

> Voila voila !!


 le chat , pas de pb , je reconnais  ::mouarf::  l'autre c'est un furet ?  ::roll::

----------


## lola06

> le chat , pas de pb , je reconnais  l'autre c'est un furet ?


C'est une furette  ::): , c'est pour a qu'elle  l'air toute petite  ct de mon chat (surtout qu'il est pas maigre  ::lol:: )

----------


## Loceka

> le chocolat --> truc de fille


Je m'insurge.

Sinon moi j'ai plein d'autres passions que l'informatique.  :8-): 

Pour n'en citer que quelques-unes :
Le footing (dans CS)
L'aronautique (dans Battlefield)
Les nigmes (dans Atlantis)
L'Histoire (dans Civilization)

Mais que veux-tu, l'humanit est compose de mondes  part, restant la plupart du temps cloisonns entre eux avec parfois des lments de ce monde qui dcouvrent avec stupfaction que d'autres humains ne vivent/pensent/agissent pas du tout comme eux alors qu'ils se cotoient tous les jours.

D'ailleurs rien que le fait de regarder certains films/sries peut nous le faire comprendre.
Quand on regarde le monde des "Desperate Housewives" ou celui des flics, on comprendra que ces 2 types de personnes n'ont pas du tout la mme vision du monde, les mmes centres d'intrts, habitudes, etc.

EDIT :
Personnellement, je connais surtout "mon" monde, mais j'ai eu l'occasion d'en apercevoir quelques autres, dont un o les personnes trouvaient normal, en plein dmnagement, de se dire "tiens, je vais aller au supermarcher m'acheter une couette" (alors que les personne en question possdaient dj une ou plusieurs couettes, bien entendu).

----------


## rothen

> C'est une furette , c'est pour a qu'elle  l'air toute petite  ct de mon chat (surtout qu'il est pas maigre )


  ah , je suis contente , j'ai reconnu  :;):  il y en avait un sur l'ile de Porquerolles qui se balladait en libert , je l'avais trouv trognon et trs affectueux .. l'poque , ca m'avait surprise  ::calim2:: 




> Je m'insurge.
> 
> Sinon moi j'ai plein d'autres passions que l'informatique. 
> 
> Pour n'en citer que quelques-unes :
> Le footing (dans CS)
> L'aronautique (dans Battlefield)
> Les nigmes (dans Atlantis)
> L'Histoire (dans Civilization)
> ...

----------


## lola06

> ah , je suis contente , j'ai reconnu   il y en avait un sur l'ile de Porquerolles qui se balladait en libert ,  je l'avais trouv trognon et trs affectueux .. l'poque , ca m'avait  surprise


Porquerolles ?? Tu es du Sud ? (si c'est pas indiscret)

Je suis pas trs loin  ::D:  dans le 06

----------


## Auteur

> ouais ..et heureusement car il faut de tout pour faire un monde ...mais quand mme , c'est pas possible que vous soyez si "limits " , personne de normal ?? enfin comme moi


tu sais, en mme temps Loceka......




Oui je me venge de ce que Loceka a crit dernirement  mon sujet  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Porquerolles ?? Tu es du Sud ? (si c'est pas indiscret)
> 
> Je suis pas trs loin  dans le 06


 eh non , pas du tout ,mais  l'poque j'y allais souvent en voilier ..par contre je vais rgulirement dans le sud , entre St trop et Antibes ..donc plutt antibes pour toi  :;):

----------


## lola06

> eh non , pas du tout ,mais  l'poque j'y allais souvent en voilier ..par contre je vais rgulirement dans le sud , entre St trop et Antibes ..donc plutt antibes pour toi


Effectivement je suis pas trs loin, sur Sophia-Antipolis...

Mais bientt je remonte dans le nord dans la capitale  ::roll::

----------


## Loceka

> heureusement car il faut de tout pour faire un monde ...mais quand mme , c'est pas possible que vous soyez si "limits " , personne de normal ?? enfin comme moi 
>  PS : euh Loceka ...j'ai pas compris ton histoire de couette ? tu m'expliqueras a demain .. tte repose ...


Ben moi je connais personne dans "mon" monde, que ce soit mes parents, ma famille, mes amis, mes collgues qui iraient spontanment acheter une couette en plein dmnagement.
Au pire tu fais a une fois que t'as emmnag dans le nouvel appart/maison, mais tu fais pas a alors que t'es entrain de faire les cartons. Ca n'a juste aucun sens (pour moi).

Mais dans ce "monde"-l a ne choquait apparement pas. C'tait des gens assez friqus (estticiennes, ...) que personnellement je qualifierais d'en dehors des ralits sur un bon nombre de sujets. Tout comme toi tu nous qualifies de "limits" et d'anormaux et je suppose qu'on serait aussi surpris de constater ce que tu fais de ta vie que tu l'es envers nous.

----------


## rothen

> tu sais, en mme temps Loceka......
> Oui je me venge de ce que Loceka a crit dernirement  mon sujet


 ah a y est , tas mis le temps  ::mouarf:: 




> Effectivement je suis pas trs loin, sur Sophia-Antipolis... ah je connais bien , ai fait plusieurs sminaires la-bas  
> 
> Mais bientt je remonte dans le nord dans la capitale   oh ...tu penses que tu vas pouvoir t'adapter ?

----------


## lola06

> oh ...tu penses que tu vas pouvoir t'adapter ?


Normalement oui vu que j'y tais il y a 6 mois  ::): . J'y ai dj vcu pendant 1 an mais en tant qu'tudiante, a sera plus sympa maintenant que je travaille  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> ah a y est , tas mis le temps


vas-y rajoute une couche toi  ::rouleau::  dis que je suis long  la dtente....



bon faut que je me venge de Rothen maintenant  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

> Tout comme toi tu nous qualifies de "limits"   eh ...te fches pas  je ne pense pas que j'ai dit que vous tiez limits  si tu as pens a , tu as tout faux , pour moi , au contraire vous tes gniaux et m'apportaient plein de choses et d'anormaux  euh diffrents  de moi serait plus juste et je suppose qu'on serait aussi surpris de constater ce que tu fais de ta vie que tu l'es envers nous. oh , alors sur ce point ...aucun doute

----------


## rothen

> Normalement oui vu que j'y tais il y a 6 mois . J'y ai dj vcu pendant 1 an mais en tant qu'tudiante, a sera plus sympa maintenant que je travaille


 perso , moi , j'ai pas support ...trop provinciale  ::oops::  ..mais c'est vrai que ca peut plaire ..t'y seras srement bien  :;): 




> vas-y rajoute une couche toi  dis que je suis long  la dtente.... 
> 
> 
> 
> bon faut que je me venge de Rothen maintenant  oh non , oh non ...moi je suis trop fragile et sensible  ouais , enfin la plupart du temps


 bon , aprs la soire d'hier  ::mouarf:: si je veux tre en forme demain , vaut mieux que j'aille me coucher  ::mouarf:: 
bonne nuit  tous  ::zoubi:: 

bon , bien sr , ceux qui seront en pleine forme demain , soyez sympa de parler de vos hobies  :;): hors informatique bien sr  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> soyez sympa de parler de vos hobies[/COLOR]


Ben moi sinon comme hobbies, je connais Bilbo, Frodo, Sam et plein d'autres. \o/

----------


## Auteur

> Ben moi sinon comme hobbies, je connais Bilbo, Frodo, Sam et plein d'autres. \o/


Rothen a crit hobb*ies* (bon il manquait une lettre  ::aie:: (1)) pas hobb*its*.  ::no:: 



(1) ay, veng  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

::coucou::  les tous !

bon , je me demande si c'est pas Loceka qui a raison , on doit tre dans 2 mondes diffrents ...dj j'ai relu pour la couette ...ca me choque pas plus qu'hier soir  ::?:  je pourrai faire ce genre de chose  ::mouarf:: ...et aussi je ne connais absolument pas Bilbo, Frodo ou Sam ::?:  ::oops:: 
c'est qui  ::roll:: 
sinon : 



> Rothen a crit hobb*ies* (bon il manquait une lettre (1)) pas hobb*its*. 
> (1) ay, veng  oh , ca va , tant que c'est pas plus mchant  ...et en plus t'as raison ...oui , oui , comme toujours


 bon quand mme pour l'instant un point commun avec un membre ,( Lola )  le chat  ::lol::  voici le mien 


oui , je suis d'accord avec vous , ca fait pas beaucoup  ::mouarf3:: 

oh mais je dsespre pas , il y a tout le WE ...alors ,  part l'informatique  ::mouarf::  vous aimez quoi ?  ::roll:: ...je vous dirai ds qu'on en a un intret commun  :;): 

comme j'ai un WE trs charg , je ne pourrai faire que quelques passages ...mais j'espre bien en apprendre un peu plus sur vous d'ici lundi   :;):  ::mouarf:: 

BON WE  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

Trs joli chat  ::): 
(Ou alors tu nous as cach tes talents sous Photoshop  ::P:   ::aie:: )

Tu vois, le week end, je suis toujours l  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> :et aussi je ne connais absolument pas Bilbo, Frodo ou Sam


Ce sont des personnages de la clbre saga de Tolkien : Le seigneur des anneaux
--> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobbit

Comme toute bonne saga digne de ce nom, que ce soit Le seigneur des anneaux de Tolkien ou Millenium de Larsson pour n'en citer que 2, si les films sont excellents, il est tout aussi intressant, sinon plus d'en lire les livres.


Sinon, pour mes we, c'est informatique, internet, un peu de marche  pied ou de vlo, de la rando en montagne l't quand j'arrive  me dcider, ...

----------


## rothen

:;): 


> Trs joli chat  merci ...tout  fait comme sa maitresse 
> (Ou alors tu nous as cach tes talents sous Photoshop  )  non , mais tu plaisantes ,je ne mens jamais   bien sr qu'elle est  moi ...d'ailleurs c'est une chatte ...forcemment pour tre aussi mignonne 
> 
> Tu vois, le week end, je suis toujours l  et moi ,, c'est le moment o j'y suis le moins... bon , l j'ai gagn du temps ...pour la cueillette des cerises , les oiseaux m'ont beaucoup aids .. ...et mes cops sont en retard ...ah les hommes 
> 
> bon , j'attends d'autres hobbies


 ah Sevyc ..je viens de voir ta rponse ...j'y rponds ds que je peux ...mais, super , ::ccool::  on en a dj un en commun  :;):

----------


## Barsy

En fait, il faut se rendre compte que l'univers des passionns d'informatique est trs vaste.

Dj, il y a l'informatique en soit qui prend beaucoup de temps. Mais en outre, il y a aussi toute la "culture geek" : science fiction, fantastique (appele aussi heroic fantasy), bande dessines, super hros, mangas, sries, jeux vidos...
Sachant que les films qui cartonnent le plus au cinma en sont issus (Batman, Spiderman, the Avengers, le Seigneur des Anneaux, la guerre des toiles...).

Cela dit, nous avons quand mme une vie "normale". Je veux dire que nous ne sommes pas des Yti dans une grotte. La plupart d'entre nous a une vie de famille, des activits qui sortent du cadre de celles cites ci-dessus et la capacit de tenir une conversation sans qu'il soit possible de souponner notre vrai nature... Mouahahahahahaha !!  ::twisted::

----------


## LittleWhite

> Cela dit, nous avons quand mme une vie "normale". Je veux dire que nous ne sommes pas des Yti dans une grotte. La plupart d'entre nous a une vie de famille, des activits qui sortent du cadre de celles cites ci-dessus et la capacit de tenir une conversation sans qu'il soit possible de souponner notre vrai nature... Mouahahahahahaha !!


Ah, donc ce n'est pas un mythe  ::aie::  (je plaisante).

En fait, je pense qu'un passionn d'informatique est peut tre en mme temps plus ouvert que d'autres. Cela est du  une curiosit aigue (qui a t boost par l'informatique) et ainsi, il ne connait pas que l'informatique, mais aussi tout autre chose qui ait pu l'intress un minimum.




> Trs joli chat merci ...tout  fait comme sa maitresse


 Ouep, j'oserai dire : "Une preuve ?"  ::aie::   ::P: 
Sauf si tu as les yeux bleus comme la chatte, alors l, je peux rien dire  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Je veux bien te dbarrasser du vieux matos qui encombre ta pelouse


(*roulement de tambour*)
et voiciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii en exclusivit le garage de Rothen :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHk1Ged4o2Q"]You know Your Rich When.      - YouTube[/ame]

 ::dehors:: 


bon j'avoue a arrive un peu tard, j'ai eu du mal  retrouver la vido  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

juste le temps de mettre un mot 

vous tes gniaux   ::ccool:: 

   le geek  finalement  a beaucoup d'humour   ::mouarf:: 

ca me rassure  :;):  ...vais essayer de venir papoter fin d'AM  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> bon j'avoue a arrive un peu tard, j'ai eu du mal  retrouver la vido


Je sais que tu as connu Netscape et tout, mais depuis, on a invent les favoris  ::):

----------


## rothen

Voil , voil ! un petit peu le temps de papoter avant de me prparer pour ma fiesta de ce soir  ::wow:: 




> Ce sont des personnages de la clbre saga de Tolkien : Le seigneur des anneaux
> --> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobbit  ah ben j'ai appris quelque chose  je vais sortir a ce soir pour voir combien de mes amis connaissent a , je serai peut-tre surprise ..j'avais quand mme entendu parl " du seigneur des anneaux , si , si  , pas encore t tente de lire ce genre de choses ...mais il n'est jamais trop tard 
> en rangeant je suis tombe sur a 
> 
> 
> est-ce que ca fait partie du genre de choses qu'il faudrait que j'essaye pour comprendre votre univers ...ou c'est encore autre chose 
> 
>  Sinon, pour mes we, c'est informatique, internet, un peu de marche  pied ou de vlo, de la rando en montagne l't quand j'arrive  me dcider, ... bon , tu te doutes bien que c'est pas l'informatique qu'on a en commun  ,donc  j'aime bien aussi  le velo et la marche ,mme si je ne suis pas trs assidue , je fais  partie d'un club de marche...et d'ailleurs ma sortie de demain , c'est une marche ...euh ouais l gourmande  on est dimanche quand mme





> En fait, il faut se rendre compte que l'univers des passionns d'informatique est trs vaste.
>  il y a aussi toute la "culture geek" : science fiction, fantastique (appele aussi heroic fantasy), bande dessines, super hros, mangas, sries, jeux vidos...  part les mangas , c'est vraiment un monde que je ne connais pas du tout ...je vais regarder dans les trucs de mon mari , je peux toujours essayer de m'y initier ..on sait jamais , a peut me plaire  bon , je vais y aller doucement quand mme , faut pas que je change trop d'un coup 
> Sachant que les films qui cartonnent le plus au cinma en sont issus (Batman, Spiderman, the Avengers, le Seigneur des Anneaux, la guerre des toiles...).
> 
> Cela dit, nous avons quand mme une vie "normale". Je veux dire que nous ne sommes pas des Yti dans une grotte . La plupart d'entre nous a une vie de famille, des activits qui sortent du cadre de celles cites ci-dessus et la capacit de tenir une conversation sans qu'il soit possible de souponner notre vrai nature... Mouahahahahahaha !! 
>  donc finalement si j'ai bien compris , impossible de vous reprer dans la rue ..oh quel dommage ...en fait , je crois que je n'ai aucun ami geek ...bizarre non ..avec vous je dcouvre vraiment un autre monde ..bon ,bien sr , l'informatique tait une des passions de mon mari ...mais il vitait toujours ce sujet ...il doit bien se marrer maintenant





> En fait, je pense qu'un passionn d'informatique est peut tre en mme temps plus ouvert que d'autres. Cela est du  une curiosit aigue  ah , il n'y a pas que les femmes alors (qui a t boost par l'informatique) et ainsi, il ne connait pas que l'informatique, mais aussi tout autre chose qui ait pu l'intress un minimum.
> 
>  Ouep, j'oserai dire : "Une preuve ?"   ben , je t'ai dit , trait pour trait l'avatar ...en moins bronze 
>  :







> (*roulement de tambour*)
> et voiciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii en exclusivit le garage de Rothen :
> You know Your Rich When.      - YouTube
> 
>  [/SIZE]


 tout  fait Auteur  ::ccool:: , mais ma prfre tu ne la verras que quand je t'inviterai  l'apro  ::yaisse:: 


bon , si t'es sage , ca pourra se faire  :;): 

bon , les autres alors ...c'est quoi vos loisirs  ::roll:: ... part l'informatique , ca je sais dj  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour les jeux (premire image), ce sont des jeux d'aventure / nigme ...
Aprs, je ne les connait pas plus que a.

Les meilleurs jeux dans ce genre, ce serait ... un truc bien geek par contre (pas trop comme ceux que tu prsente) : Monkey Island ou encore Day of Tentacles (sortis dans les annes 90)  ::D: 
Ces deux jeux, tout geek connait plus ou moins  ::P:

----------


## Barsy

> Pour les jeux (premire image), ce sont des jeux d'aventure / nigme ...
> Aprs, je ne les connait pas plus que a.
> 
> Les meilleurs jeux dans ce genre, ce serait ... un truc bien geek par contre (pas trop comme ceux que tu prsente) : Monkey Island ou encore Day of Tentacles (sortis dans les annes 90) 
> Ces deux jeux, tout geek connait plus ou moins


Il faut avoir l'esprit assez tordu pour jouer  ces jeux  ::P: 

Pour ce qui est des jeux de l'image, ma copine y a jou. Elle n'aime que les jeux de ce genre (par contre, elle n'a pas aim DOTT, abrviation de Day Of The Tentacles... Nous les g33k, on adore les abrviations  ::aie::  et on crit geek avec des 3...)
Moi c'est l'inverse, j'adore DOTT mais je n'aime pas les jeux d'aventure/nigme classique (sauf les Myst bien entendu qui sont excellents et quelques autres exceptions)

Aprs, il existe tellement de sortes de jeux diffrentes qu'il est difficile de deviner celles qui vont plaire ou pas. Le mieux reste d'essayer.  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi en passion j'ai l'informatique...
Sinon mes week-end je les passe  voir ma famille, mes amis (surtout l't o on fait beaucoup de barbecues en montagne ou prs des lacs (vivre  Grenoble a des bons cts...)
Sinon j'aime bien faire de la moto mais je n'en ai pas encore :cry

sinonje plussoiespour les preuves de la ressemblance avec la chatte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lola06

> les tous !
> 
> bon , je me demande si c'est pas Loceka qui a raison , on doit tre dans 2 mondes diffrents ...dj j'ai relu pour la couette ...ca me choque pas plus qu'hier soir  je pourrai faire ce genre de chose ...et aussi je ne connais absolument pas Bilbo, Frodo ou Sam
> c'est qui 
> sinon : 
> 
>  bon quand mme pour l'instant un point commun avec un membre ,( Lola )  le chat  voici le mien 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est trs mignonne  ::):  

Sinon les week-end j'aime bien me balader dans la nature/villages/montagne/bord de mer vers chez moi.

D'ailleurs hier j'ai tent un nouveau truc : le photo-marathon. Pour ceux qui dcouvrent (comme moi) : tu as un thme donn toutes les deux heures et tu dois prendre une photo dans les deux heures sur le thme. C'tait bien sympa, j'ai bien rigol :  refaire.

----------


## rothen

[/SIZE] ca y est , mon WE marathon est fini  ::mouarf:: mais faut pas croire que j'ai fait que la fiesta  ::no::  j'ai aussi fait une promenade buccolique , si , si , la preuve ( tu vois Sevyc , j'ai pas menti, j'aime aussi   :;): 





> Les meilleurs jeux dans ce genre, ce serait ... un truc bien geek par contre (pas trop comme ceux que tu prsente) : Monkey Island ou encore Day of Tentacles (sortis dans les annes 90)  euh , si j'ai bien compris , un peu hard pour une dbutante  non ?





> Pour ce qui est des jeux de l'image, ma copine y a jou. Elle n'aime que les jeux de ce genre est-ce que c'est le mme genre d'un jeu nigme que j'avais ador  l'poque  "l'amerzone" enfin si quelqu'un a connu, genre  un hritage ou  retrouv au grenier   (par contre, elle n'a pas aim DOTT, abrviation de Day Of The Tentacles... jamais entendu parl ...vais aussi attendre un peu pour celui-l  Nous les g33k, on adore les abrviations  et on crit geek avec des 3...)
> Moi c'est l'inverse, j'adore DOTT  
> 
> Aprs, il existe tellement de sortes de jeux diffrentes qu'il est difficile de deviner ceux qui vont plaire ou pas. Le mieux reste d'essayer. ouais , je vais faire un effort  faut pas mourir idiot


 


> Moi en passion j'ai l'informatique... incroyable 
> Sinon mes week-end je les passe  voir ma famille, mes amis saine occupation (surtout l't o on fait beaucoup de barbecues en montagne ou prs des lacs (vivre  Grenoble a des bons cts...)
> Sinon j'aime bien faire de la moto mais je n'en ai pas encore  alors tu dois t'clater dans les gorges de la Bourne  la route est gniale pour se faire des sensations 
> 
> sinonje plussoiespour les preuves de la ressemblance avec la chatte  : bon , j'avoue j'ai beaucoup moins de poils





> Sinon les week-end j'aime bien me balader dans la nature/villages/montagne/bord de mer vers chez moi.ah ca c'est sr , tu es dans un endroit magnifique  ...j'aime beaucoup aussi les ballades dans ce coin , et ces villages si typiques 
> 
> D'ailleurs hier j'ai tent un nouveau truc : le photo-marathon. Pour ceux qui dcouvrent (comme moi) : tu as un thme donn toutes les deux heures et tu dois prendre une photo dans les deux heures sur le thme. C'tait bien sympa, j'ai bien rigol :  refaire.   oui , ca doit tre sympa   c'tait quoi le thme ?


 eh Auteur  :;): ...mme si tu as supprim ton  commentaire ...je l'ai vu  ::mouarf:: ...pas de souci , tu peux passer quand tu veux prendre  l'apro   ::mouarf1::  

 ah au fait , j'ai fait le test Bilbo , Frodo ou Sam ...eh bien certains de mes amis connaissaient  :;):  ..j'y trouverai peut-tre un geek finalement  ::roll::  comme ca il pourra me donner des cours  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi j'aime bien la photo comme a  ::P: 

Pour les jeux que tu as prsent, ou mme Day of the Tentacles, ce n'est pas mon style et je les trouve trop durs  ::D:   ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> ca y est , mon WE marathon est fini mais faut pas croire que j'ai fait que la fiesta  j'ai aussi fait une promenade buccolique , si , si , la preuve ( tu vois Sevyc , j'ai pas menti, j'aime aussi


balade bucolique (vi y a qu'1 "C"  ::mrgreen:: ) pour te remettre de la fiesta ?  ::aie:: 




> est-ce que c'est le mme genre d'un jeu nigme que j'avais ador  l'poque "l'amerzone" enfin si quelqu'un a connu, genre un hritage ou retrouv au grenier


Je dois l'avoir dans un coin ou je l'ai jet. J'ai d y jouer une fois, a ne m'a pas emball. 





> eh Auteur ...mme si tu as supprim ton  commentaire ...je l'ai vu ...


rapporteuse  ::langue::

----------


## rothen

> Moi j'aime bien la photo comme a


 oui ...moi aussi  :;):  ...je trouve a reposant ...(mme si certains de mes amis pensaient que je la prenais pour une autre raison ..ah , ces hommes  ::mouarf::  ) et toi qu'est-ce qui te plait dans cette photo ?  ::roll:: 





> balade bucolique (vi y a qu'1 "C" )  ah oui ??? trouvais plus joli avec 2 pour te remettre de la fiesta ?   euh , fallait au moins a  ...mais bon comme c'tait une marche gourmande ( ca existe partout  ou juste dans mon coin ?  ) le resultat n'a pas t terrible 
> 
> 
> Je dois l'avoir dans un coin ou je l'ai jet. J'ai d y jouer une fois, a ne m'a pas emball.  peut-tre trop facile pour toi 
> 
>  rapporteuse   eh , tu plaisantes ...normale que a me fasse rver  j'attends avec impatience

----------


## LittleWhite

> oui ...moi aussi ...je trouve a reposant ...(mme si certains de mes amis pensaient que je la prenais pour une autre raison ..ah , ces hommes ) et toi qu'est-ce qui te plait dans cette photo ?


Hum ?
Sont vraiment bizarre les gens.

----------


## rothen

> Hum ?
> Sont vraiment bizarre les gens.


 ou , j'ai des amis bizarres  ::mouarf:: 

mais rassures toi , sont pas tous comme a  :;): 

tu m'as pas dit , toi tu aimes quoi dans cette photo ?  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bah le cadre, genre campagne, verdure, vue jusqu' loiiiiin  ::D:

----------


## Lung

> bon , les autres alors ...c'est quoi vos loisirs ... part l'informatique , ca je sais dj [/SIZE][/COLOR]


- La lecture (le disque monde, "Garett, dtective priv", ...).
- L'informatique.
- La musique.
- L'informatique.
- La photo.
- L'informatique.
- Les promenades bucoliques aussi (La valle de la Cure, Vzelay, Alsia, ...).
- L'informatique.
...

----------


## Lady

Coucou .. le week end je suis pas trop sur le forum du coup je suis a la bourre hihihi.

Sinon mes loisirs:

- loisir geek :
 * Jeux video en ligne : faut bien que j'entretienne ma vie sociale !! (je rigole pas c'est comme a que j'ai rencontr mon mari ^^)
 * programmer : mais vraiment de temps en temps .. en fait j'ai des envie de faire des jeux ou des petits logiciels utiles mais j'en ai tellement marre aprs ma semaine de taf que mes projet dure 15 jours puis pourrisse sur mon disque dur ....

- loisir non geek:
 * tous les arts plastiques : Je test un peu tout. Ma page deviant art pour les curieux : http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com
 * Mes animaux (y a quelques photo sur deviant art et mon avatar c'est un des mes chats)
 * Ma fille !! 10 mois la semaine prochaine ...
 * Et je dmnage bientt a 500 m d'un centre hippique du coup je caresse l'espoir de pouvoir me (re)mettre  l'quitation...

----------


## Loceka

> en fait j'ai des envie de faire des jeux ou des petits logiciels utiles mais j'en ai tellement marre aprs ma semaine de taf que mes projet dure 15 jours puis pourrisse sur mon disque dur ....


Coupine \o/

Moi c'est pareil, je commence plein de trucs que je finis jamais.  ::(:

----------


## DonKnacki

Hello tous le monde !

Pour ma part, j'ai aussi un animal (photos en PJ; il y en a 2 quand il avait quelques mois, depuis il a un peu grandi  ::mouarf::  )

Sinon, je pratique un art martial pas trs connu 2 fois par semaine (sauf quand je suis vraiment fatigu) et le weekend, en gnral c'est balade dans mon coin qui est assez bucolique galement mme si je suis en ile de France) 
tache mnagre galement mme si c'est loin d'tre une passion  ::aie:: 
Et puis il y a parfois des jeux vidos, la tl, le cin ... 

Bon en ce moment, j'ai galement pas mal de dmarches administrative qui me prennent du temps mais c'est pour la bonne cause 

Assez banale dans l'ensemble non ? alors suis je normal?

----------


## rothen

ah super  ::ccool::  plusieurs rponses  :;): 

je regarde a  fond un peu plus tard , car ce matin achat matriaux et cet AM maonnerie  "acrobatique "..alors si je ne suis pas tombe  je viendrais vers 17 h pour rpondre  tous ...et faire la correspondance prnom  Alex  :;): 
juste quelques questions si certains peuvent rpondre 

.d'abord , par pure curiosit , la marche gourmande , ca existe aussi chez vous ::roll::  
.pour Lady , je regarderai mieux ton site plus tard , mais tes peintures , tu les fais  l'arographe , ou une autre mthode ?  ::roll:: 
. pour Nom , tu parles d'art martial , c'est lequel ?  ::roll:: 
. en ce qui concerne le vido projecteur ,autant que je me souvienne ,  l'poque mon mari avait achet une lampe d'avance ,  quoi elle peut ressembler ? de prfrence dans l'emballage car c'est l qu'elle doit tre  ::mouarf::  si quelqu'un peut mettre un lien ou une photo ? 
. en ce qui concerne la TV que je veux mettre dans la cuisine ...ouais celle qui n'tais branche  rien  ::mouarf:: 
sa ref : Sony KDL 22 BX 200 sachant que j'ai sur le toit antenne et paraboles , et que vous connaissez mes appareils , comment je peux la brancher pour qu'elle fonctionn ? et aussi , comment distinguer  le fil qui vient de l'antenne et celui qui vient de la parbole   ::roll:: 

en attendant , passez une bonne journe ...

 tout  l'heure  ::coucou::

----------


## Lady

> a
> .pour Lady , je regarderai mieux ton site plus tard , mais tes peintures , tu les fais  l'arographe , ou une autre mthode ?


Non la plupart qui sont sur le site sont des dessins tout  l'ordi (ou en tout cas coloris  l'ordi) .. L'avantage du pc c'est que je peut chang d'avis en cour de route, transform un aplat de bleu en aplat de rouge ... (Et comme je suis balance j'ai toujours du mal  me dcider a me conviens donc bien ^^)

----------


## lola06

> oui , ca doit tre sympa   c'tait quoi le thme ?


Donc il y avait trois thmes :
- le beau geste
- l'esprit d'quipe
- point de vue

Pour info c'est une preuve des Jeux de Sophia qui regroupe toutes les entreprises de Sophia-Antipolis pour des preuves sportives.

D'o les thmes lis au sport.

Galre  trouver des ides...




> Hello tous le monde !
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai aussi un animal (photos en PJ; il y en a 2 quand il avait quelques mois, depuis il a un peu grandi  )


Il est trop mignon, j'adore la premire photo.

----------


## DonKnacki

> pour Nom , tu parles d'art martial , c'est lequel ?


Je ne peux pas tous dire ... sinon on risque de me reconnaitre  ::aie:: 




> Il est trop mignon, j'adore la premire photo.


Merci pour lui; mais comme je l'ai dis il a bien grandi depuis (nostalgie  ::cry::  )
Il reste quand mme assez drle par certain aspect comme par exemple le tirage de langue lorsqu'il s'tire 

J'ai vu ton furet et je m'interroge (bien qu'il soit quasi impossible que j'en adopte un) ce n'est pas trop "bagarreur" ces animaux ?

----------


## lola06

> Merci pour lui; mais comme je l'ai dis il a bien grandi depuis (nostalgie  )
> Il reste quand mme assez drle par certain aspect comme par exemple le tirage de langue lorsqu'il s'tire 
> 
> J'ai vu ton furet et je m'interroge (bien qu'il soit quasi impossible que j'en adopte un) ce n'est pas trop "bagarreur" ces animaux ?


Au niveau comportement elle joue comme un chaton et dort beaucoup plus (environ 16/18h par jour). Elle est donc en gnral en forme le matin avant que j'aille travailler et le soir quand je rentre  la maison.

Avec le chat ils "jouent"  la bagarre, je prcise bien joue car ils ne se font jamais mal et ils sont  galit, il y en a pas un plus fort que l'autre.

Elle aime bien mordiller mais jamais jusqu' faire vraiment mal (c'est l'ducation qui veut a, je connais des gens qui ont des furets plus agressifs). Elle vient me rveiller le matin quand elle trouve que je reste trop longtemps au lit. Parce que c'est rigolo les pieds : quand tu mords a bouge et tu peux courir aprs  ::D: 

Et a fait des tas et des tas de btises  ::mouarf::   ce demander si elle arrtera un jour  ::lol:: . Hier elle a trouv amusant d'aller de frotter contre de la sve lors de sa balade...  ::roll::  Ce soir c'est bain !!!

----------


## Nirvanask1

> . en ce qui concerne le vido projecteur ,autant que je me souvienne ,  l'poque mon mari avait achet une lampe d'avance ,  quoi elle peut ressembler ? de prfrence dans l'emballage car c'est l qu'elle doit tre  si quelqu'un peut mettre un lien ou une photo ?




les lampes ressemblent toutes plus ou moins a celle-ci.

Apres selon la marque du Vidoprojecteur, elle sont plus ou moins encombrantes, de forme cylindrique ou rectangulaire..

Tu en fais quoi du Videoproj ? il est vieux vieux ?

----------


## Lady

> Au niveau comportement elle joue comme un chaton et dort beaucoup plus (environ 16/18h par jour). Elle est donc en gnral en forme le matin avant que j'aille travailler et le soir quand je rentre  la maison.
> 
> Avec le chat ils "jouent"  la bagarre, je prcise bien joue car ils ne se font jamais mal et ils sont  galit, il y en a pas un plus fort que l'autre.
> 
> Elle aime bien mordiller mais jamais jusqu' faire vraiment mal (c'est l'ducation qui veut a, je connais des gens qui ont des furets plus agressifs). Elle vient me rveiller le matin quand elle trouve que je reste trop longtemps au lit. Parce que c'est rigolo les pieds : quand tu mords a bouge et tu peux courir aprs 
> 
> Et a fait des tas et des tas de btises   ce demander si elle arrtera un jour . Hier elle a trouv amusant d'aller de frotter contre de la sve lors de sa balade...  Ce soir c'est bain !!!


Ma cousine  plusieurs furets et  priori les petites femelles restent plus turbulente que les mles : elle a 2 mles qui petits taient turbulent mais ce sont calm en grandissant, sur ce elle a rcupr une petite femelle et du coup mme les 2 mles recommencent  chahut et a se calme pas ^^. Mais bon a  eu du bon vu que les mles commenaient a prendre du poids.

Sinon pour les morsures ect faut demander  voir la mre quand tu en acquire un car en gnral si elle mord peu les petit mordront peu (et il faut bien sre ne pas sparer les petits trop tt de la mre)

----------


## Bluedeep

> Hello tous le monde !
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai aussi un animal (photos en PJ; il y en a 2 quand il avait quelques mois, depuis il a un peu grandi  )


Craquant ! trop mimi.
 ::ccool::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Ah et puisque l'on parle animaux j'ai aussi un chien : http://www.chiens-de-france.com/phot...e71e2b27d6.jpg

----------


## rothen

un petit passage rapide , juste pour remercier Lady et lola pour les info sur le furet  ::ccool::  c'est dingue , ca a l'air de venir  la mode comme animal de compagnie ...mais je suis pas sre que a soit vraiment fait pour ca  ::roll::  en tous cas c'est sr , cest original  ::D: 


et remercier Nirvanask1 pour l'info  ::zoubi:: 




> les lampes ressemblent toutes plus ou moins a celle-ci. ca a quelle taille  peut prs  ? comme ca elle a l'air norme  mais je  pense que c'est plus petit ...
> 
> Apres selon la marque du Vidoprojecteur, elle sont plus ou moins encombrantes, de forme cylindrique ou rectangulaire..il est en photo dans un post 2-3 pages avant 
> 
> Tu en fais quoi du Videoproj ? ben je sais pas encore , le vendre si je suis coince ...ou le garder pour faire du karaok  ...je vais rflchir


 et pour ma tl , personne peut me renseigner ??  ::roll:: 

 tout  l'heure pour les autres...si tout va bien  ::D:

----------


## Nirvanask1

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post6759268

le post ou tu envoie une photo du Videoproj, mais tu n'indique pas le modle.

----------


## sevyc64

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post6759268
> 
> le post ou tu envoie une photo du Videoproj, mais tu n'indique pas le modle.


Modle dont je donne le lien vers le manuel utilisateur dans le post suivant  ::mrgreen:: 

Toshiba TDP-B1


Concernant la TV, sil s'agit de celle-ci -->http://www.lcd-compare.com/televiseu...200W-Blanc.htm (existe aussi en noir), normalement tu n'as pas besoin d'quipement particulier, juste le cble secteur et la relier  l'antenne.

Pour diffrencier le cble antenne du cble satellite, il faudrait voir ton installation. Dj tu peux regarder si la prise d'un des cbles ne se visse pas sur l'appareil, les cbles satellite ont souvent des prises dites Type F qui se vissent.

----------


## rothen

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post6759268
> 
> le post ou tu envoie une photo du Videoproj, mais tu n'indique pas le modle.


 c'est le TDP S2 ...c'est un modle ancien ...tu trouveras peut-tre l'anne ?  s'il se vend , a doit pas tre trs cher ...tu peux essayer de voir la cte  ? 





> Concernant la TV, sil s'agit de celle-ci -->http://www.lcd-compare.com/televiseu...200W-Blanc.htm  ,  oui , oui , c'est bien celle-l  j'ai eu du mal  voir le modle ,  l'image qu'ils on chosie est  tellement prsente qu'on voit pas le cadre 
> 
> normalement tu n'as pas besoin d'quipement particulier, juste le cble secteur et la relier  l'antenne.
> 
> Pour diffrencier le cble antenne du cble satellite, il faudrait voir ton installation. Dj tu peux regarder si la prise d'un des cbles ne se visse pas sur l'appareil, les cbles satellite ont souvent des prises dites Type F qui se vissent.  effectivement il y en a une comme ca , donc comme une des autres normales ne marche pas , faut que j'essaye d'attraper celle coince derrire un meuble  je vais faire ca ce soir et je te dirai ...faut surtout pas que je loupe le truc intellectuel qu'il y a  la tl ce soir  " le bonheur est dans le pr "


 les rponses des autres plus tard  :;): juste fait un break dans mon chantier  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Ah, le bonheur est dans le pr ... c'tait donc pour a, la photo d'hier  ::aie::   ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

Sauf que le bonheur est dans le pr n'a pas t tourn dans cette rgion  ::mouarf:: 

(tourn dans la rgion d'origine de mes parents,  environ 120km de chez moi actuellement)

----------


## rothen

> Ah, le bonheur est dans le pr ... c'tait donc pour a, la photo d'hier


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: ..mais c'est qu'il a de l'humour le petit  :;): 




> Sauf que le bonheur est dans le pr n'a pas t tourn dans cette rgion


 ben , en fait je crois qu'ils tournent  :8O:  , les rgions dpendent du lieu des agriculteurs , enfin , je pense  ::roll::  pour toi c'tait dans  quelle rgion  ? oui , je me doute bien que c'est pas le genre d'mission que tu regardes  ::mouarf:: 

pour le reste ,cest chouette 
je commence  en savoir plus sur vous  




> Bah le cadre, genre campagne, verdure, vue jusqu' loiiiiin



Ouais , ca devrait correspondre  ton prnom : le loiiiiiin , cest le ct chez toi qui fuit la ralit ,surtout celle qui te blesse et qui se  laisse dominer par son imagination , ca te permet de te couper du rel .
Tu as une sduction tendre , mais une imagination galopante qui tentraine dans un monde fantastique do il est difficile de te  faire revenir ;Tu es difficile  apprivoiser .il y a du vrai ..ou pas ? 





> - La lecture (le disque monde, "Garett, dtective priv", ...). 
> 
> je connais pas du tout bon , faut dire , part le journal le matin  je lis trs rarement 
> -
> 
>  La musique.  Mlomane ou tu en joues ? 
>  
> 
> - La photo. Paysages ou portraits ? 
> ...





> loisir non geek:
>  * tous les arts plastiques : Je test un peu tout. Ma page deviant art pour les curieux : http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com perso , j'aime pas tout , mais il y a des choses super sympa 
>  * Mes animaux (y a quelques photo sur deviant art et mon avatar c'est un des mes chats)  ben , j'ai pas reussi  les voir ....je suis pas doue sur internet 
>  * Ma fille !! 10 mois la semaine prochaine ... ah , ca c'est sr , ca doit prendre un temps fou ...bon , moi j'ai pas connu ...pas eu le temps





> Pour ma part, j'ai aussi un animal   trop mignon ..cest vrai dommage que ca grandisse si vite cest un chartreux ? 
> 
> Sinon, je pratique un art martial pas trs connu  c'est vrai , si c'est pastrs connu ...plus facile  te retrouver  et le weekend, en gnral c'est balade dans mon coin qui est assez bucolique galement mme si je suis en ile de France) de toutes faons , partout il y a de chouettes endroits ...le tout , c'est de le voir 
> tache mnagre galement mme si c'est loin d'tre une passion 
> Et puis il y a parfois des jeux vidos, la tl, le cin ... 
> alors suis je normal?  attends ...je rflchi ben , je crois que oui





> Donc il y avait trois thmes :
> - le beau geste
> - l'esprit d'quipe
> - point de vue
>  Galre  trouver des ides...oui , enfin pour moi le plus dur  mettre en photo , le beau geste ...tu as pris quoi ? 
> 
> .


 [/SIZE][/COLOR] 

 j'espre avoir rpondu  tous  :;): ..

 demain ...pour travailler  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> ben , en fait je crois qu'ils tournent  , les rgions dpendent du lieu des agriculteurs , enfin , je pense  pour toi c'tait dans  quelle rgion  ? oui , je me doute bien que c'est pas le genre d'mission que tu regardes


Arff, toi tu parles de l'amour est dans le pr, une mission de M6.

Le Bonheur est dans le pr est un film de 1995 d'Etienne Chatiliez 


Et non, je regarde pas ce genre d'emission  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Arff, toi tu parles de l'amour est dans le pr, une mission de M6. ouf ...tu me rassures toi , si srieux je ne te voyais mme pas connaitre cette mission 
> 
> Le Bonheur est dans le pr est un film de 1995 d'Etienne Chatiliez  moi j'ai bien aim ce film ...bonne morale je trouve ...bon , alors , il a t tourn o  ..ben oui , c'est pour savoir dans quel coin tu habites 
> 
> 
> Et non, je regarde pas ce genre d'emission  ah je vais pouvoir dormir tranquille ..me tromper autant sur toi , ca m'aurait fait un choc ...par contre ,moi ,trs fleur bleue ,  ce genre d'emission me convient trs bien

----------


## sevyc64

> moi j'ai bien aim ce film ...bonne morale je trouve ...bon , alors , il a t tourn o ..ben oui , c'est pour savoir dans quel coin tu habites


L'histoire du film se passe  proximit de la ville de Condom dans le Gers (32), mais le film a t principalement tourn  quelques km de l  proximit de Vic-Fezansac.

Quant  moi, j'habite un peu plus au Sud-Ouest, dans une rgion qui est en gros  1 h de la plage et 1h de la montagne  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> L'histoire du film se passe  proximit de la ville de Condom dans le Gers (32), mais le film a t principalement tourn  quelques km de l  proximit de Vic-Fezansac.
> 
> Quant  moi, j'habite un peu plus au Sud-Ouest, dans une rgion qui est en gros  1 h de la plage et 1h de la montagne


 bon ben voil ...avec a ..vais passer la nuit  chercher o c'est   :8O:  ..a sera de ta faute si je ne suis pas en forme demain  ::ange::  ::whistle::

----------


## Lung

> - La lecture (le disque monde, "Garett, dtective priv", ...). 
> je connais pas du tout bon , faut dire , part le journal le matin  je lis trs rarement


Tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates.    :;): 




> - La musique. Mlomane ou tu en joues ?


J'en joue, mais j'ai jamais appris.    ::bebe:: 




> - La photo. Paysages ou portraits ?


Paysages.




> - Les promenades bucoliques aussi (La valle de la Cure, Vzelay, Alsia, ...). ca me dit rien du tout ..cest quelle rgion ? ...


La Bourgogne.
Tu ne connais pas Vzelay ou Alsia ?
 :8O:

----------


## Nirvanask1

[QUOTE=rothen;6763921] c'est le TDP S2 ...c'est un modle ancien ...tu trouveras peut-tre l'anne ?  s'il se vend , a doit pas tre trs cher ...tu peux essayer de voir la cte  ? 


Coucou Rothen,

http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Home...ibaTDP-S2.html

2001, niveau millsime c'est rat ...  ::calim2:: 

Vu qu'une lampe cote environ 150/200 neuve et que tu l'as toujours sous scell, ben, je pense que 250 est un prix a la fois correct et attractif si tu dcide de le revendre.

Il est meilleur que les entres de gammes actuelles qui se situe autour de 250/300 .

----------


## rothen

> Lung Tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates.    oui , c'est sr , mais ca peut encore venir  pour l'instant mon pb , c'est que je ne tiens pas en place , toujours besoin que ca bouge..je lirai quand j'aurai "grandie" 
> 
> La Bourgogne. euh , ca doit tre parce que je prfre le Bordeaux   bon , ca c'est peut-tre une question d'amis , plein dans le Bordelais ...et personne en Bourgogne 
> Tu ne connais pas Vzelay ou Alsia ? euh ,  la reflexion si , j'ai fait un rallye dans le Morvan et c'est vrai , j'avais ador Vezelay ....si tu habites par l , c'est sr, c'est aussi un coin magnifique






> Coucou Rothen,coucou Nirva 
> 
> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Home...ibaTDP-S2.html
>   j'ai bien lu  il avait pay 30.000 F ce truc ? ...je regrette de plus en plus de n'avoir pas aim les bijoux ...non , je plaisante , j'ai ador notre faon de vivre  rien d'essentiel , que du superflu ...ouais , le genre pas raisonnable quoi 
> Vu qu'une lampe cote environ 150/200 neuve et que tu l'as toujours sous scell, ben, je pense que 250 est un prix a la fois correct et attractif si tu dcide de le revendre. merci pour la cte , je vais rflechir ..c'est vrai qu'en voulant le garder pour faire du karaok ....ca prouve que je ne suis toujours pas devenue plus responsable ..pourtant ...il parait qu'avec l'age ...en fait , je crois que je refuse de grandir..faut dire que c'est quand mme plus confortable ...oui , pour moi , pas pour les autres  
>  .

----------


## Nirvanask1

Oui oui, tu as bien lu ^^ 30 000 francs,  et aprs Madame ne vit pas dans un chteau... 

 ::mouarf:: 

Le Bordeaux confirme tout cela, les riches achtent du Bordeaux, les amateurs de bon vins achtent du Bourgogne.  ::mrgreen:: 

Et voila, comment  8H44 me donner envie d'ouvrir une bouteille de Savigny les Beaunes... 

d'ailleurs, j'attends toujours ...  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Kikoo

Alors pour mes chats voici les liens direct (j'avoue que deviant art si la personne qui regarde et pas trop forte en anglais et en navigation web c'est un peu fouillis)

Ma petite femelle norvgienne  qui a oubli d'avoir du poils (en tout cas pour la race)
http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/ga...et=24#/d3h79g0
http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/ga...et=24#/d3h798r

Et mon mle Main Coon qui est celui de mon avatar:
C'est une photo o il est tout jeune (15 semaines)
http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/ga...et=24#/d2hzfr7
C'est un chat de "marque" et il le sait !! il prend toujours des pose de dandi.
Tiens j'en ai trouv d'autre:
http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g25/Lady_Crystal/Elios/?action=view&current=Elios36.jpg
http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g25/Lady_Crystal/Elios/?action=view&current=Elios33.jpg

----------


## LittleWhite

Ne pas connatre la Bourgogne, oh la la. Un des seuls endroit o il y a encore un modem 28k en tat de marche (je devrais genre, monter un muse juste pour cela  ::aie:: ).
Magny Cours, les vins, le Morvan, Saint Jacques de Compostelle, tout a et encore plus  ::):

----------


## rothen

pour Lady , superbes tes chats  ::ccool::  mais t'as pas choisi les petits modles  :8O:  je les trouvent super doux et gentils  , mais un peu grands pour moi ...dj que je me plains des poils de la mienne , le mnage ca doit tre galre pour toi  ::roll::  mais c'est vrai qu'ils doivent aussi apporter plein de calins  :;): 




> Oui oui, tu as bien lu ^^ 30 000 francs,  et aprs Madame ne vit pas dans un chteau...   eh oui , comme j'ai dit , on avait le superflu ...mais pas l'essentiel 
> 
> ...blague  part , si je vivais dans un chateau...je ne serai pas l en train de vous crire ... cette heure l je finirai mon parcours de golf ou ma seance avec mon coach sportif 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Bordeaux confirme tout cela, les riches achtent du Bordeaux, les amateurs de bon vins achtent du Bourgogne.   tu vas te faire des ennemis toi 
> 
> Et voila, comment  8H44 me donner envie d'ouvrir une bouteille de Savigny les Beaunes... 
> ...






> Ne pas connatre la Bourgogne, oh la la. Un des seuls endroit o il y a encore un modem 28k en tat de marche (je devrais genre, monter un muse juste pour cela ).
> Magny Cours, les vins, le Morvan, Saint Jacques de Compostelle, tout a et encore plus


 euh , en fait ,  part le modem 28K  ::mouarf::  je connais tout , surtout bien sr le circuit de Magny Cours  :;): 
mais c'est dingue , je savais pas que c'tait en Bourgogne  :8O:  ...euh oui , ca montre surtout mon ignorance en gographie  ::?: . ben oui , on peut pas tre bon en tout   ::mouarf3:: 

bon , pour travailler un peu c'est quoi a  ?  ::roll::  ..



et a ?  :8O: 
recto  

verso .


en sachant que c'est tout petit , 3-4 cms ...ca doit faire partie de quelque chose ...mais quoi   :8O: 
quelqu'un a une ide  ::roll::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ne pas connatre la Bourgogne, oh la la. Un des seuls endroit o il y a encore un modem 28k en tat de marche (je devrais genre, monter un muse juste pour cela ).
> Magny Cours, les vins, le Morvan, *Saint Jacques de Compostelle*, tout a et encore plus


 ::koi:: 

Euh, moi St Jacques de Compostelle je voyais a en Galice, pas en Bourgogne. Quelque chose m'a chapp ?

----------


## sevyc64

Alors concernant les zolies zappareils en photo, le premier, je dirais un lecteur mp3 de marque Creative, mais je ne trouve rien de correspondant. Je pense que c'est un modle assez vieux.

Concernant le second, c'est un adaptateur wifi Inventel, distribuer entre-autres par Orange.
Maintenant on fait ce genre de chose aussi sous forme de cl.
Je dirais 5-10 grand maxi.

----------


## Lady

> Alors concernant les zolies zappareils en photo, le premier, je dirais un lecteur mp3 de marque Creative, mais je ne trouve rien de correspondant. Je pense que c'est un modle assez vieux.
> 
> .


Perdu c'est un kit main libre 

http://www.pearl.fr/telephonie-mobil...455_KT366.html

Edit : youhou j'ai russi  tre la premire sur un objet technologique !!!

----------


## sevyc64

> Perdu c'est un kit main libre 
> 
> http://www.pearl.fr/telephonie-mobil...455_KT366.html
> 
> Edit : youhou j'ai russi  tre la premire sur un objet technologique !!!


Honte  moi, j'tais en plus en train de feuilleter le catalogue Pearl  ::sm::

----------


## Nirvanask1

> Euh, moi St Jacques de Compostelle je voyais a en Galice, pas en Bourgogne. Quelque chose m'a chapp ?


Salut,

Enfin il parle du Plerinage de Saint-Jacques-de-Compostelle, plus d'info dans le lien wiki,  :;): 



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C3%A8...de-Compostelle

----------


## Bluedeep

> Salut,
> 
> Enfin il parle du Plerinage de Saint-Jacques-de-Compostelle, plus d'info dans le lien wiki,


Je m'en doutais, mais pour arriver  trouver une rgion en France o il ne passe AUCUN des chemins de Compostelle, faut se lever de bonne heure  ::): 

Ce n'est pas une spficit bourguignonne.(au contraire du boeuf ponyme et du Romane Conti  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Lady

> Ce n'est pas une spficit bourguignonne.


Miam un bon boeuf bourguignon  ::salive::  (Dsole ... j'ai juste mang un sandwhich et une pomme ce midi... j'ai encore faim !!!  ::aie::   ::cry:: )

----------


## Bluedeep

> ca a l'air de venir  la mode comme animal de compagnie ...mais je suis pas sre que a soit vraiment fait pour ca


A l'instar du chien (enfin la pluspart) et contrairement au chat, le furet, qui est un animal exclusivement domestique, est presque incapable de subvenir seul  ses besoins (il n'existe pas naturellement  l'tat sauvage).

La diffrence "moderne", c'est que, domestiqu  l'origine pour la chasse(depuis plus de 2000 ans), il est devenu un animal de compagnie.

Le cas du chat est diffrent : il a domestiqu l'homme  ::lol::  pour que ce dernier subvienne  ses besoins (et il l'a trs bien dress  ::aie:: ) mais il est normalement capable de se dbrouiller seul.

----------


## sevyc64

> le furet, qui est un animal exclusivement domestique, est presque incapable de subvenir seul  ses besoins (il n'existe pas naturellement  l'tat sauvage).



Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

Tu dois pas beaucoup frquenter la campagne, toi !!! 

Bien sur que le furet est capable de vivre  l'tat sauvage et qu'il subvient seul  ses besoin, c'est mme un redoutable carnassier.
Les paysans (ce qui le sont encore, et non pas les industriels de la terre) s'en servent notamment pour chasser le rat, et pour debusquer les renards de leur terrier.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire


Tu devrais lire les messages jusqu'au bout avant de rpondre.




> Tu dois pas beaucoup frquenter la campagne, toi !!!


J'y habite comme presque tous les gens normaux.




> Les paysans (ce qui le sont encore, et non pas les industriels de la terre) s'en servent notamment pour chasser le rat, et pour debusquer les renards de leur terrier.


Absolument rien qui contredit ce que j'ai dit ici. J'ai crit notamment qu'il tait domestiqu depuis plus de 2000 ans pour la chasse.

----------


## sevyc64

> Tu devrais lire les messages jusqu'au bout avant de rpondre.


Et alors, je lis quoi ???

Arrte-moi si je me trompe mais je lis bien :




> le furet, qui est un animal *exclusivement domestique, est presque incapable de subvenir seul  ses besoins (il n'existe pas naturellement  l'tat sauvage)*.


Jusque l, on est d'accord, j'ai pas besoin de lunettes ?

Moi, je te dis que c'est faux, que le furet existe parfaitement  l'tat sauvage et qu'il subvient trs bien  ses besoins et seul.
Certes, il a besoin de l'homme parce qu'il vit principalement  proximit d'levage donc de fermes. Mais beaucoup restent parfaitement sauvages.


PS : Si tu tire cette phrase de la page wikipdia, elle est apparemment fausse

----------


## rothen

tout d'abord , en ce qui concerne le furet , Sevyc et BlueDeep vous avez tout les 2 raisons  :;):  c'est juste la faon de le dire qui est diffrente  ::P: ...par contre j'aime beaucoup ton point de vue sur le chat  ::mouarf:: 




> Le cas du chat est diffrent : il a domestiqu l'homme  pour que ce dernier subvienne  ses besoins (et il l'a trs bien dress ) mais il est normalement capable de se dbrouiller seul.


tout  fait vrai  ::mouarf:: 


 Sevyc , si j'ai bien compris ,  l'tat sauvage le furet  peut tre dangereux  ::roll::  pour l'homme aussi   ::roll:: 




> Alors concernant les zolies zappareils en photo  ah je vois que tu commences  connaitre mes gouts   
> Concernant le second, c'est un adaptateur wifi Inventel, distribuer entre-autres par Orange.  a se branche sur quoi ?  je comprends pas trop le principe 
>  .





> Perdu c'est un kit main libre 
> 
> http://www.pearl.fr/telephonie-mobil...455_KT366.html
> 
> super Lady  en plus avec le lien , je vois tout ce qui va avec  la grosse prise crative je suis sre de l'avoir vue  le reste je vais trouver  c'est pas pour le prix , mais ca permet de mettre ensemble des morceaux ... fera a de moins  trier 
> 
>  !





> Salut,
> 
> Enfin il parle du Plerinage de Saint-Jacques-de-Compostelle, plus d'info dans le lien wiki, 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C3%A8...de-Compostelle
>  oui , tout  fait ...il y a de nombreux chemins qui y menent ( et  en Galice , comme  dit Blue deep  )...plusieurs de mes amis l'ont dj fait , du moins en partie , il parait que ca fait du bien ..bon , moi pour l'instant , pas encore trop tente ...je prfre me faire du bien autrement

----------


## sevyc64

> Sevyc , si j'ai bien compris ,  l'tat sauvage le furet  peut tre dangereux  pour l'homme aussi


Thoriquement.
Le furet peut propager des maladies dangereuses pour l'homme, dont notamment potentiellement la rage. Mais la rage est considre comme radique, tout au moins en France. Il n'existe que quelques cas trs sporadiques et pas de contamination humaines depuis plusieurs dcennies.

Quant au furet, il n'attaque pas l'homme mais il peut arriver qu'il morde pour se dfendre lorsqu'il est manipul. Il n'est pas considr comme directement dangereux en tant que tel, et est plus  voir comme un amis bnfique pour l'homme puisqu'il traque la vermine qui peut vivre  la campagne  proximit de l'homme.

----------


## lola06

Oula je penserai pas que mon furet dclencherait autant de passion  ::lol:: 

Le furet peut vivre seul dans la campagne s'il est n dans la nature, il chasse d'ailleurs les lapins, les souris/rats, oiseaux et mme les chats...

Par contre honntement la mienne est une princesse proutprout, comme je dis, et elle ne tiendrais pas 1h. C'est une furette vgtarienne  ::calim2::  vous avez dj vu a vous ??  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Oula je penserai pas que mon furet dclencherait autant de passion  ouais...c'est un comble , dans un post " identification de matriel "  mais finalement je trouve a trs sympa  , ca met de l'animation 
> 
> Le furet peut vivre seul dans la campagne s'il est n dans la nature, il chasse d'ailleurs les lapins, les souris/rats, oiseaux et mme les chats...
> 
> Par contre honntement la mienne est une princesse proutprout, comme je dis, et elle ne tiendrais pas 1h. C'est une furette vgtarienne  vous avez dj vu a vous ??   dingue a  ...ca correspond pas au ct carnassier 
> en fait , c'est ce que je disais , il y en a de tous les genres , donc Sevyc et BlueDeep avait tous les 2 raison ...


 bon ,  demain pour vous faire travailler un peu :;):

----------


## Auteur

> ouais...c'est un comble , dans un post " identification de matriel " mais finalement je trouve a trs sympa , ca met de l'animation


il fallait identifier les animaux de lola06.. d'aprs toi on peut le vendre combien son furet ?  ::aie:: 


*court vite se cacher*...................................................................

----------


## rothen

> il fallait identifier les animaux de lola06.. d'aprs toi on peut le vendre combien son furet ?


 ah a , j'ai jamais su donner un prix aux choses ...mais l , "elle" est gentille et vgtarienne  ::lol::  ...cher je pense  ::mouarf::

----------


## lola06

> il fallait identifier les animaux de lola06.. d'aprs toi on peut le vendre combien son furet ? 
> *court vite se cacher*...................................................................


 ::cry:: il est trs bien mon furet pourquoi tu veux le vendre....




> ah a , j'ai jamais su donner un prix aux choses ...mais l , "elle" est gentille et vgtarienne  ...cher je pense


Elle vaut cher a c'est sr c'est une princesse  ::P:

----------


## minnesota

Coucou tout le monde,

Je viens de lire tout ce que j'ai loup, c'est un peu tard, mais je ne peux pas laisser passer a. Quelqu'un qui n'a pas vu la trilogie du "seigneur des anneaux" devrait tre flagell, ou emprisonner pendant 9 heures dans le cas de rothen, le temps du trip trilogie gale nuit blanche (que j'ai dj fait bien sr  ::aie:: ) comme a tu verra le gollum gollum et son prcieux, et son poisson fort bien gouteux...  ::mouarf:: 

*mais surtout ne pas voir d'autres extraits, a gcherait la magie du film*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1zxcmNbER0"]Gollum chante au lac avec son poisson.      - YouTube[/ame]

Franchement, c'est l'une des seules vraies trilogies rellement incontournables... aprs ce petit entrainement, tu pourras te faire un second trip "Star Wars" et "Les Ewoks"...  ::mouarf::

----------


## DonKnacki

> Concernant le second, c'est un adaptateur wifi Inventel, distribuer entre-autres par Orange. a se branche sur quoi ? je comprends pas trop le principe
> .


Pour rpondre  cette question, l'adaptateur se branche sur un pc et lintrt de cette pettie chose est de pouvoir avoir Internet sans tre reli physiquement (donc sans cble)  ta box(la boite qui permet d'avoir Internet) 
Il faut bien entendu une petite configuration pour l'utiliser: de mmoire tu branches cet appareil, je pense qu'il y a un logiciel  installer donc un CD et aprs, si tu veux l'utiliser, tu dois trouver les papiers de la Livebox ou sont crit ton SSID (= comment ton rseau Internet s'appelle: et oui eux aussi ont t baptis  la naissance  ::mouarf:: ) et ta cl Wifi : c'est une cl de scurit qui permet, en thorie, que ton voisin ne profite pas de ta connexion Intenet gratuitement et sans ton consentement

----------


## Loceka

[TROLL]



> Quelqu'un qui n'a pas vu la trilogie du "seigneur des anneaux" devrait tre flagell


_Lu_ tu voulais dire, non ?  ::roll:: 




> *mais surtout ne pas voir d'autres extraits, a gcherait la magie du film*


Ah ! L on est d'accord !
C'est bien le film qui gche la magie du film.
[/TROLL]

----------


## Lady

> [...] le temps du trip trilogie gale nuit blanche (que j'ai dj fait bien sr ) [...]
> 
> Franchement, c'est l'une des seules vraies trilogies rellement incontournables... aprs ce petit entrainement, tu pourras te faire un second trip "Star Wars" et "Les Ewoks"...


Perso je l'ai fait dans un cinma le trip 9h de film (enfin un peu moins car c'tait l'avant premire du 3 donc pas en version longue)

J'avoue que le marathon star wars m'a dj travers l'esprit mais faudrait que je motive plusieurs amis et que je refourgue ma fille  quelqu'un ...
Ou alors jattends quelques annes et je le fait avec ma fille (...hum je vais y rflchir)

----------


## lper

http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/fran...ion/refourguer  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::salut:: 

d'abord , je voudrais  remercier ceux qui m'ont demande en amie , je trouve a trs gentil  ::zoubi::  ...ca veut dire qu'en plus  d'tre membre ,dj grce  vous  :;): moi la nulle en informatique  ::mouarf::  je commence  faire partie " de la famille " ..et ca c'est super  ::ccool::  





> Coucou tout le monde, salut toi 
> 
> Je viens de lire tout ce que j'ai loup, c'est un peu tard, oh , l ca va , la dernire fois il tait 3 h  mais je ne peux pas laisser passer a. Quelqu'un qui n'a pas vu la trilogie du "seigneur des anneaux" devrait tre flagell, ou emprisonner pendant 9 heures  ben tu vois , franchement ...j'hsite 
> remarques l'un comme l'autre a dpend par ...ou avec ...qui  
> Franchement, c'est l'une des seules vraies trilogies rellement incontournables... aprs ce petit entrainement, tu pourras te faire un second trip "Star Wars" et "Les Ewoks"...  ouh l ...c'est loin d'tre gagn va y avoir du boulot pour me convaincre





> [COLOR="#F5F5FF"][TROLL][/COLOR
> 
> Ah ! L on est d'accord !
> C'est bien le film qui gche la magie du film. tu veux dire quoi ? lire plutt que voir le film ?  ou que ca vaut rien ? 
> [/TROLL]





> Perso je l'ai fait dans un cinma le trip 9h de film   
> 
>  alors l , 9H  , moi qui tient pas en place mme pas en rve


 


> http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/fran...ion/refourguer


 tiens , un nouveau  :;):  ::ccool:: ...c'est vrai que des fois faut faire attention  ce qu'on dit  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour rpondre  cette question, t'as raison de revenir au sujet je trouve qu'on s'gare de plus en plus l'adaptateur se branche sur un pc et lintrt de cette pettie chose est de pouvoir avoir Internet sans tre reli physiquement (donc sans cble)  ta box(la boite qui permet d'avoir Internet)  Il faut bien entendu une petite configuration pour l'utiliser: de mmoire tu branches cet appareil, je pense qu'il y a un logiciel  installer donc un CD et aprs, si tu veux l'utiliser, tu dois trouver les papiers de la Livebox ou sont crit ton SSID (= comment ton rseau Internet s'appelle: et oui eux aussi ont t baptis  la naissance ) et ta cl Wifi : c'est une cl de scurit qui permet, en thorie, que ton voisin ne profite pas de ta connexion Intenet gratuitement et sans ton consentement  ah ben super  , l j'ai tout compris  bon , mme si je ne trouve pas le CD , c'est pas grave , ma hantise quand c'est petit comme a c'est que ca soit une pice essentielle d'un gros appareils ...comme il m'en manque plusieurs ...ouais j'ai pas encore fini mes puzzles


dans le mme ordre d'ide ...et de taille  :;):  c'est quoi ca ? ::roll:: 



  vous de jouer  :;):

----------


## Lady

> http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/fran...ion/refourguer


c'est un peu a ... Tu donne vite fait la marchandise et tu t'en vas trs vite avant que la personne ne change d'avis  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

::salut:: 
C'est un micro. Par contre, pour le prix et pour ce qui est de savoir  quoi il est associ, je n'ai pas trop d'ides.

EDIT: j'ai trouv une transaction  5 en 2010 sur Ebay pour ce micro

----------


## rothen

> .. salut Guigui 
> C'est un micro. ouais t'as raison ...du coup j'ai mieux regarder , le micro se dpli et se met  la verticale  Par contre, pour le prix et pour ce qui est de savoir  quoi il est associ,est-ce que ZOOM ca peut tre une marque ?  moi j'ai cru que ca avait un rapport avec la photo  je n'ai pas trop d'ides.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est un micro. Par contre, pour le prix et pour ce qui est de savoir  quoi il est associ, je n'ai pas trop d'ides.
> 
> EDIT: j'ai trouv une transaction  5 en 2010 sur Ebay pour ce micro


On peut ajouter qu'il s'agit d'un micro de basse qualit et qui ncessite une alimentation "fantme" (c'est  dire une composante continue sur la ligne de signal - comme tous les micros  condensateurs). Donc on ne peut pas le brancher sur n'importe quoi ( moins qu'il y ait une pile dedans ...).

----------


## sevyc64

> dans le mme ordre d'ide ...et de taille  c'est quoi ca ?
> 
> 
> 
>   vous de jouer


Tu l'as dj proposer dans un post prcdent celui-l, me semble-t-il


Edit : Yes, post n 399, page 20  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

La marque de ce micro c'est AIWA (le modle est CM-Z35).
Ca peut peut-tre avoir un rapport avec la vido en se branchant sur un camescope (mais je ne suis pas sr de mon coup...)

Bluedeep, il semblerait qu'il fonctionne avec une ou des piles AAA.

----------


## lper

> tiens , un nouveau ...


Merci pour l'accueil  ::ccool::  



> c'est un peu a ... Tu donne vite fait la marchandise et tu t'en vas trs vite avant que la personne ne change d'avis


rhoooo... ::lol::  j'espre qu'elle n'a pas encore l'ge de te lire sinon  ::fessee::

----------


## DonKnacki

En ce qui concerne les CD que ne retrouves pas, ce n'est pas forcement si grave que a 
On trouve encore souvent sur le net , les diffrents drivers qui sont ncessaire pour que le PC reconnaisse l'appareil qu'on lui branche

----------


## rothen

> Tu l'as dj proposer dans un post prcdent celui-l, me semble-t-il
> Edit : Yes, post n 399, page 20


 tout  fait  ::ccool::  ah , tu suis bien  :;):  par contre , comme il est toujours isol  ::?:  je ne pense pas que vous ayez trouv  ::roll:: ...ni pour le belkin d'ailleurs ...ou j'ai loup un pisode ?  ::roll::  t'as vu la rponse dans un post ?  ::roll:: 




> j'ai trouv une transaction  5 en 2010 sur Ebay pour ce micro c'est plus l'utilit par rapport  un autre appareil que le prix ...toujours peur de jeter des choses indispensables  au fonctionnement d'autres objets





> On peut ajouter qu'il s'agit d'un micro de basse qualit et qui ncessite une alimentation "fantme" (c'est  dire une composante continue sur la ligne de signal - comme tous les micros  condensateurs). Donc on ne peut pas le brancher sur n'importe quoi ( moins qu'il y ait une pile dedans ...) oui , oui , j'ai regard , il y a une pile .






> La marque de ce micro c'est AIWA (le modle est CM-Z35).
> Ca peut peut-tre avoir un rapport avec la vido en se branchant sur un camescope (mais je ne suis pas sr de mon coup...) le camescope devrait tre de la mme marque ? car j'en ai pas trouv de cette marque l ....mais ca doit forcemment aller avec un appareil ...lequel  ??
> d'autres ides ? 
> 
> Bluedeep, il semblerait qu'il fonctionne avec une ou des piles AAA t'as raison , 1 pile .





> En ce qui concerne les CD que ne retrouves pas, ce n'est pas forcement si grave que a 
> On trouve encore souvent sur le net , les diffrents drivers qui sont ncessaire pour que le PC reconnaisse l'appareil qu'on lui branche Merci Nom ( ah , t'as du avoir du mal le trouver ce pseudo  ) ..c'est vrai qu'en informatique , je me complique souvent la vie pour rien ...mais faut dire , je ne suis pas doue quand je cherche quelque chose sur internet ...en 5 mn j'ai chang de sujet ...et oubli ce que je cherchais

----------


## sevyc64

Ben, on avait trouv que c'tait un micro unidirectionnel, oui.

Aprs c'est pas spcifique  un appareil, a sachte indpendamment mais a peut aller avec toute sorte denregistreur,  que ce soit un magntophone, un camscope, camra, etc, ventuellement PC aussi

----------


## rothen

> Ben, on avait trouv que c'tait un micro unidirectionnel, oui. oui , jusque l d'accord 
> 
> Aprs c'est pas spcifique  un appareil, a sachte indpendamment mais a peut aller avec toute sorte denregistreur,  que ce soit un magntophone, un camscope, camra, etc, ventuellement PC aussi 
>  alors  ton avis , c'est indpendant ? pas la peine de chercher un appareil avec lequel il pourrait aller ? 
> 
> et pour le Belkin , du mme post ...je l'ai aussi en isol et il n'allait pas avec mon " grille pain "  ...ca va quand mme avec quelque chose non ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bluedeep, il semblerait qu'il fonctionne avec une ou des piles AAA.


Il vaut mieux en effet si il est fait pour tre branch sur un camescope; ces derniers ne disposent pas d'alim fantme pour un micro externe (sauf certains modles semi-pro).

----------


## Lady

> Merci pour l'accueil  
> 
> rhoooo... j'espre qu'elle n'a pas encore l'ge de te lire sinon


10 mois dimanche donc j'ai encore quelques annes devant moi ...

----------


## lper

> 10 mois dimanche donc j'ai encore quelques annes devant moi ...


une petite vierge, comme la mienne, tu verras que du bonheur au niveau du caractre !!  ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

> alors  ton avis , c'est indpendant ? pas la peine de chercher un appareil avec lequel il pourrait aller ?


C'est indpendant, dans le sens ou ce n'est pas une pice ou un composant de ces appareils l.

C'est quelque chose que tu achte seul, dans son propre emballage.
Mais aprs, seul, tu va pas en faire grand chose, a se branche sur un des types d'appareils prciss.






> et pour le Belkin , du mme post ...je l'ai aussi en isol et il n'allait pas avec mon " grille pain " ...ca va quand mme avec quelque chose non ?


Idem, c'est un appareil indpendant, ce n'est pas une pice ou un composant d'un autre appareil (et non a ne va pas du tout avec ton "grille pain"). 
Aprs, dans la mme ide, seul, tu ne va pas en faire grand chose. Dans le cas prsent, c'est un appareil que tu branchera sur un baladeur mp3, tlphone, autre source audio,  la place du casque pour pouvoir envoyer le son vers une radio (typiquement un autoradio) comme s'il s'agissait d'une station radio.

A mon avis, 5 chacun, 10 grand maximum, je pense.

----------


## lola06

Rien  voir mais j'avais envie de vous faire partager ma joie :

j'ai fini 2ime au photo-marathon  ::yaisse3::

----------


## DonKnacki

GG  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

> Rien  voir mais j'avais envie de vous faire partager ma joie :
> j'ai fini 2ime au photo-marathon



 ah oui Lola , c'est vraiment super  ::lahola:: 

c'est possible de voir une photo ?  moi j'aimerai bien voir celle de l'entraide  :;): 


Pour Sevyc , ok c'est super  ::ccool::  j'ai tout compris ...je m'pate moi-mme  ::mouarf1:: 

donc je les mets  part ...avec un prix dessus 2 ou 5 ..et on verra bien  :;): 

j'ai aussi trouver a ..



je vois que c'est une batterie ...oui , je suis trop bonne  ::mouarf::  mais l visiblement ca s'adapte sur quelque chose ...ca pourrait-tre quoi ?  ::roll::  comme c'est blanc , c'est automatiquement un appareil blanc ?  ::roll::  parce que l ,  premire vue , j'en ai pas  ::?:

----------


## LittleWhite

Batterie d'un ordinateur portable je pense. Du moins elles ressemblent souvent  cela.

D'aprs ce que je lis dessus (merci Google) : https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...w=1366&bih=648
Cela vient d'un Acer Aspire One (Non, mme avec ce nom, ce n'est pas un aspirateur  ::aie:: )

----------


## rothen

> Batterie d'un ordinateur portable je pense. Du moins elles ressemblent souvent  cela.
> 
> D'aprs ce que je lis dessus (merci Google) : https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...w=1366&bih=648
> 
>  euh , j'arrive pas sur ton lien 
> Cela vient d'un Acer Aspire One (Non, mme avec ce nom, ce n'est pas un aspirateur ) non mais t'exagre ...je sais que c'est un ordi  ouais enfin depuis hier  car c'est vraiment un hasard ,en rangeant  j'ai trouv  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## LittleWhite

Oui, cela peut tre une batterie de rechange. Et puis, blanc avec bleu, ce n'est pas trop moche non plus  ::aie::  (ne jamais demandais quelque chose d'artistique  un programmeur  ::aie:: )

Sinon, pour le PC, je le revendrai bien 200 ... (faut essayer de voir s'il fonctionne et s'il y a pas des donnes  rcuprer / supprimer). Je ne sais pas trop les ctes, mais je crois que les netbook (ce format de PC) commence  tre de plus en plus abandonn.

----------


## rothen

> Oui, cela peut tre une batterie de rechange. Et puis, blanc avec bleu, ce n'est pas trop moche non plus   ben oui ...et je pourrai lui mettre un noeud rouge pour faire plus  patriotique ...cette batterie se recharge comment ? sur le PC quand il est branch ou  part ?  
> Sinon, pour le PC, je le revendrai bien 200 ... (faut essayer de voir s'il fonctionne et s'il y a pas des donnes  rcuprer / supprimer). Je ne sais pas trop les ctes, mais je crois que les netbook (ce format de PC) commence  tre de plus en plus abandonn merci pour l'estimation , j'ai regard il fonctionne et aucune donne dedans  j'essayerai de le vendre  150  ...ou je le garde car je le trouve mignon  si je le garde , je peux mettre un cl 3g dessus ?  je crois que c'est comme a que ca s'appelle enfin , le truc pour avoir internet partout .

----------


## LittleWhite

La batterie se recharge en la connectant au PC et en branchant le PC au secteur.
Pour le prix, j'attendrai qu'un autre membre, mieux qualifi que moi puisse te rpondre, mais je crois avoir vu ce prix l en brocante.

Pour la cl 3G, oui cela fonctionne pour peu que le PC ait un port USB (gnralement oui). (Tu avais bien le bon nom  ::ccool:: )

Aprs, tu peux gagner des sous en rajoutant des dcorations sur le PC, pas de problme (mme si j'aurais vu mieux qu'un ruban rouge  ::aie:: )

----------


## rothen

> La batterie se recharge en la connectant au PC et en branchant le PC au secteur. merci pour l'info 
> 
> Pour la cl 3G, oui cela fonctionne pour peu que le PC ait un port USB (gnralement oui). (Tu avais bien le bon nom )  j'en reviens pas , j'en reviens pas  je m'amliore de jour en jour  ca doit tre votre contact  
> 
> Aprs, tu peux gagner des sous en rajoutant des dcorations sur le PC, pas de problme   pour ca , tu peux me faire confiance
> 
> RV demain ...pour mes pb "tlphone" , j'espre qu'il y en a qui s'y connaisse  ...comment ca , je demande l'impossible ? ...mais non , vous tes dous

----------


## lola06

> ah oui Lola , c'est vraiment super 
> 
> c'est possible de voir une photo ?  moi j'aimerai bien voir celle de l'entraide


Voici mes photos !!!  ::P:

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonsoir




> Voici mes photos !!!


C'est quoi le "photo-marathon" ? tu peux nous en dire plus ?

(je fais un peu de photos, personnellement, mais surtout de la photo SM - pour sous-marine, je prcise  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## rothen

trs chouettes tes photos Lola ... ::ccool:: 
ma prfre c'est le point de vue ...une vue dans un point  :;):  je trouve ca gnial 
par contre , j'aurai pas pens au drapeau pour l'esprit d'quipe , j'ai une ide  :;):  mais pas sre , tu peux m'expliquer ce choix ? 

Pour BlueDeep , t'as bien fait de prciser sous -marine ...enfin pour moi  ::mouarf::   ...comme c'est quelque chose que j'aime beaucoup ...normal je suis poisson  ::mouarf::  , tu peux en mettre 2- 3 que tu as faites  ::roll::  ca fera un peu vacances  :8-):  ...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour BlueDeep , t'as bien fait de prciser sous -marine ...enfin pour moi   ...comme c'est quelque chose que j'aime beaucoup ...normal je suis poisson  , tu peux en mettre 2- 3 que tu as faites  ca fera un peu vacances  ...[/SIZE][/COLOR]


Ds que j'ai fini de traiter les dernires prises en Sardaigne il y a un mois, je n'y manquerais pas .... (les traitements photos en retard s'accumulent sur mon disque dur.......).

----------


## Auteur

> je fais un peu de photos, personnellement, mais surtout de la photo SM - pour sous-marine, je prcise


merci pour la prcision  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> merci pour la prcision


Si a avait t moi qui parlait de mes photos SM, a aurait voulu dire super moches  ::aie::  En fait, je ne suis pas trop photo (mais j'avoue avoir t surpris agrablement de celles que j'ai pu faire ce printemps  la roseraie du parc de la Tte d'Or).

Flicitations  Lola  ::ccool:: 

Pour rpondre  la question des hobbies que tu as pose ce week-end, en ce qui me concerne c'est essentiellement autour de la musique (je possde un clavier, un synth, un mlodica.). J'coute normment de musique (j'ai notamment une petite collection de vinyles). Je passe aussi un petit peu de temps  suivre les artistes que je produis sur des sites de production communautaire (notamment belgodisc.com). Et sinon, vu que je suis sur le point de faire construire une maison, j'ai aussi pas mal d'occupations l-dessus.

----------


## lola06

> Bonsoir
> 
> C'est quoi le "photo-marathon" ? tu peux nous en dire plus ?
> 
> (je fais un peu de photos, personnellement, mais surtout de la photo SM - pour sous-marine, je prcise )


Comme dit un peu plus haut, c'est une "preuve" sur une journe. Toutes les deux heures on te donne un nouveau thme et tu dois prendre une photo dans le temps imparti.

L on tait sur un village et on ne pouvait pas prendre la voiture, donc un primtre assez restreint.




> trs chouettes tes photos Lola ...
> ma prfre c'est le point de vue ...une vue dans un point  je trouve ca gnial 
> par contre , j'aurai pas pens au drapeau pour l'esprit d'quipe , j'ai une ide  mais pas sre , tu peux m'expliquer ce choix ?


Honntement pour l'esprit d'quipe j'avais pas d'ide et je suis tombe sur le drapeau, j'ai bien aim l'ide...

Ma prfre est aussi le point de vue, je pense qu'elle a grandement contribu  me faire gagner...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Comme dit un peu plus haut, c'est une "preuve" sur une journe. Toutes les deux heures on te donne un nouveau thme et tu dois prendre une photo dans le temps imparti.


Ok, j'avais rat le descriptif "plus haut" (il est vrai que je suis ce fil prolifique plutt en diagonal).

----------


## rothen

> ce fil prolifique .


 ca c'est vrai ..et je trouve c'est super  ::ccool::  

mme moi j'ai du mal  suivre  ::yaisse:: 

l je suis dborde ce matin ...je viendrai rpondre ds que je peux  :;):

----------


## rothen

Voil , voil ...je peux enfin me poser  :;): 

je savais que j'allais m'nerver avec ces telephones   ::cry::  mais bon , faut pas que je me plaigne , pour l'instant j'ai encore rien dbranch de vital , c'est dj bien  ::mouarf:: 

l j'ai rassembl ce qui avait l'air d'aller ensemble  ::roll:: 



bon , ils ont tous l'air pareil , mais dj un fonctionne et clignote " base "...je ne sais pas comment l'arreter  ::?: ...quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll:: 

le second est "normal" , et le 3eme  un trait rouge au milieu  :8O:  bon ca c'est recto 

verso c'est pas mieux  ::?: 

un n'a rien , et les alim des 2 autres sont diffrentes , c'est dingue non ?  :8O: 
pourtant ca a l'air de faire partie d'un mme kit non ? 

toutes les suggestions , mme saugrenues , sont les bienvenues  ::mouarf:: 



rponses aux post prcdents 





> Ds que j'ai fini de traiter les dernires prises en Sardaigne il y a un mois, je n'y manquerais pas ....


Ah la Sardaigne ...j'avais ador en voilier  :8-):  , autant les petites criques sympas que Porto Cervo  :;):  par contre , en fonds marins pas souvenir qu'il y avait des choses extra  ::roll:: , genre poissons colors qu'on voit bien  ::mouarf::  du coup , hte de voir tes photos  :;):  




> Pour rpondre  la question des hobbies que tu as pose ce week-end, en ce qui me concerne c'est essentiellement autour de la musique (je possde un clavier, un synth, un mlodica.). J'coute normment de musique (j'ai notamment une petite collection de vinyles). Je passe aussi un petit peu de temps  suivre les artistes que je produis sur des sites de production communautaire (notamment belgodisc.com).


 ah encore une passion commune avec un membre  ::ccool::  c'est vraiment une des choses qui me manque le plus avec le dpart de mon mari , ces soires musiques  la maison avec tous les copains ..bon , du coup c'est bien  , tu pourras m'aider sur les questions musique , mme si la majorit est vendue , pareil il me reste plein de petites bricoles pas trs dfinies  ::?: ...bon , l je vais aller faire un tour sur ton site

----------


## sevyc64

Gigaset, une excellente marque de tlphonie sans fils, trs certainement une des meilleures.

Ton produit est donc le modle A510* IP* (le IP est trs important)--> http://gigaset.com/fr/fr/product/GIGASETA510IP.html
(design un peu diffrent car ton produit date du temps ou Gigaset tait encore une gamme de la marque Siemens. C'est depuis devenu une marque  part entire)

Donc ce que tu as est compos du pack trio, c'est  dire le pack standard (une base + un tlphone avec son satellite/chargeur) + 2 tlphones avec satellite/chargeur

Ce que l'on appelle la base c'est le gros carr noir, les satellite/chargeur sont les support des tlphones.

Le modle *IP* gre apparemment 1 ligne analogique (la classique FT) et 2 lignes IP (par internet).

Voir la doc sur le lien donn pour les diffrents accessoires et les transfos.

Pour les tlphones, celui qui en marche pas est peut-tre simplement dcharg. Celui qui clignote indique probablement qu'il a perdu son enregistrement sur la base, faudrait le reprogrammer. La procdure est indique dans la doc.
Le 3me avec un trait rouge  peut-tre reu un coup sur l'cran qui est cass. Si c'est a, ce n'est pas rparable, il faudrait changer l'cran ( condition de le trouver en pice dtache), mais a ne doit pas empcher le tlphone de fonctionner correctement, l'affichage sera juste difficile  lire.

Juste pour info, le pack trio est vendu neuf aux alentour de 115

----------


## Jipt

Salut,  ::lun:: 



> (...) bon , ils ont tous l'air pareil , mais dj un fonctionne et clignote " base "...je ne sais pas comment l'arreter ...quelqu'un a une ide ? 
> 
> le second est "normal" , et le 3eme  un trait rouge au milieu  bon ca c'est recto 
> verso c'est pas mieux 
> un n'a rien , et les alim des 2 autres sont diffrentes , c'est dingue non ? 
> pourtant ca a l'air de faire partie d'un mme kit non ? 
> (...)


Alors le zozo qui clignote "base", ben il cherche sa base, le gros bloc marqu "Gigaset A580 IP", qu'il faudrait brancher.
C'est des tlphones sympatoches qui permettent de papoter tout en arrosant les plantes ou en touillant un truc sur les fourneaux,  ::mouarf:: 

Tout est expliqu l... Y a mme les notices !

Sinon, celui qui a le trait rouge, ben je donne ma langue au chat (j'en ai vu passer quelques uns ces jours-ci,  ::mrgreen:: ), et enfin, si a fait longtemps qu'ils n'ont pas fonctionn / pas t branchs, et si tu ne prvois pas de les brancher, tu devrais enlever les batteries, a vitera des dgts (batterie morte = batterie inrechargeable, et qui peut couler dans l'appareil en y rpandant des liquides toxiques et agressifs qui vont tout pourrir...)

Bonne soire (pas grand monde ce soir, je trouve)
[EDIT] Arghhh, grilled par sevyc64 ! Mais moi j'ai l'impression que c'est 580 [/EDIT]

----------


## rothen

::mouarf::  ah ben c'est super , juste au moment o je desesprais  ::cry:: , 2 rponses , merci  vous 2  ::zoubi:: 




> Gigaset, une excellente marque de tlphonie sans fils, trs certainement une des meilleures.
> 
> Ton produit est donc le modle A510* IP* (le IP est trs important)--> http://gigaset.com/fr/fr/product/GIGASETA510IP.html
> (design un peu diffrent car ton produit date du temps ou Gigaset tait encore une gamme de la marque Siemens. C'est depuis devenu une marque  part entire)
> 
> Donc ce que tu as est compos du pack trio, c'est  dire le pack standard (une base + un tlphone avec son satellite/chargeur) + 2 tlphones avec satellite/chargeur
> 
> Ce que l'on appelle la base c'est le gros carr noir, les satellite/chargeur sont les support des tlphones.
> 
> ...





> Salut,  coucou 
> 
> Alors le zozo qui clignote "base", ben il cherche sa base, le gros bloc marqu "Gigaset A580 IP", qu'il faudrait brancher.
> C'est des tlphones sympatoches qui permettent de papoter tout en arrosant les plantes ou en touillant un truc sur les fourneaux,  MDR 
> 
> Tout est expliqu l... Y a mme les notices   super 
> Sinon, celui qui a le trait rouge, ben je donne ma langue au chat (j'en ai vu passer quelques uns ces jours-ci, ),  ben oui ...ils taient mignons non ? et enfin, si a fait longtemps qu'ils n'ont pas fonctionn / pas t branchs, et si tu ne prvois pas de les brancher, tu devrais enlever les batteries, a vitera des dgts (batterie morte = batterie inrechargeable, et qui peut couler dans l'appareil en y rpandant des liquides toxiques et agressifs qui vont tout pourrir...)
> 
> Bonne soire (pas grand monde ce soir, je trouve) il y a match , t'as pas vu ? 
> [EDIT] Arghhh, grilled par Sevyc64 ! Mais moi j'ai l'impression que c'est 580 non , non , vous vous compltez , c'est super [/EDIT]


merci  vous 2  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

rothen, peux-tu prciser le n qu'il y a sur la base, parce que c'est peut-tre bien un A580IP et non pas un A510IP.

Il faudra donc regarder la doc correspondante, il n'y a pas forcment les mmes fonctions.

----------


## rothen

> rothen, peux-tu prciser le n qu'il y a sur la base, parce que c'est peut-tre bien un A580IP et non pas un A510IP.
> 
> Il faudra donc regarder la doc correspondante, il n'y a pas forcment les mmes fonctions.


 Ok Yves  :;):  je regarde a demain   :;): 

en tous cas , contente d'avoir eu vos rponses ce soir ...j'ai cru que personne n'avait d'ide  ::?:  allez , rien que pour ca encore un  ::zoubi::  pour vous 2 

en plus , j'aurai besoin de vous pour celui que je vais garder ... j'espre que vous pourrez aussi m'aider  :;): 

bonne nuit et  demain  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> En fait, je ne suis pas trop photo (mais j'avoue avoir t surpris agrablement de celles que j'ai pu faire ce printemps  la roseraie du parc de la Tte d'Or).


oh un gone  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> oh un gone


ouais , il me semblait bien que ce truc l tait  Lyon  ::mouarf:: 

mais tu crois pas que Guigui est un peu trop grand pour tre un gone  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> ouais , il me semblait bien que ce truc l tait  Lyon


ce truc comme tu dis est un des plus grand parcs de France  ::rouleau:: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parc_de...C3%AAte_d%27Or

----------


## rothen

> ce truc comme tu dis est un des plus grand parcs de France 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parc_de...C3%AAte_d%27Or


mais oui , mais oui , je sais  :;): ...je l'ai visit plusieurs fois ...mme les trucs interdits au public  ::mouarf:: 

tu es de ce coin l toi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> tu es de ce coin l toi ?


et oui  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> et oui


 ah ...c'est un de mes endroits "amis " ...on s'y verra peut-tre un jour  ::zoubi:: ..

----------


## giragu03

> oh un gone


En fait, mme si j'habite Lyon (Villeurbanne pour tre exact), je ne me sens pas Lyonnais du tout. Donc, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que je suis un gone.
Mais il faut reconnatre que la roseraie de la Tte d'Or est juste magnifique.
En prime, une photo de  New Imagime  prise  la roseraie.

----------


## rothen

::salut::  les tous !

je ne sais pas quel temps il fait chez vous , mais l , lourd , lourd ...ca va encore finir en orages ...ras le bol de cet t qui arrive pas  ::?: 





> rothen, peux-tu prciser le n qu'il y a sur la base, parce que c'est peut-tre bien un A580IP et non pas un A510IP.
> 
> Il faudra donc regarder la doc correspondante, il n'y a pas forcment les mmes fonctions.


 oui, j'ai regard la base , c'est bien un A580IP :;): donc j'irai voir la doc qui correspond ...enfin , si j'arrive  comprendre quelque chose  :8O:  ...sinon ,ce matin ,  l'autre clignotait  toujours  ::mouarf::  j'ai suivi votre conseil ...je lui ai enlev ses piles ...c'tait simple pourtant  ::mouarf:: 

pour cette srie ...avec un peu de chance  ::mouarf::  ca va tre bon , mais j'ai encore besoin de vous , toujours pour le tel  ::?: 
en ce qui concerne celui d'internet , pas de souci , c'est bon :;): 

par contre pour le priv , je voudrais garder cette base 


elle est en fonction , c'est la rfrence l :

j'ai avec 3 tel avec base , bon , 1 est dj sur le rseau , et je voudrai mettre en service un 2e pour en avoir au moins 1  chaque tage ..mais bien sr , je ne trouve pas la notice  ::cry:: 
si vous pouviez me donner la marche  suivre pour le rendre fonctionnel , ca serait top  ::ccool:: 

PS : merci Guigui pour cette belle rose   ::zoubi::  c'est quand mme dingue ce qu'on peut inventer comme varites  ::roll:: 

 re PS : j'ai regard les liens , en fait le gigaset serait un plus , si j'ai bien compris il remplace la base prive plus la base internet...c'est  ?  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

ca bouge pas beaucoup aujourd'hui  ::roll:: 
ca sent les vacances tout   :8-): ...ou alors le tel ..ca vous inspire vraiment pas  ::mouarf:: 

je viens de trouver cette boite complte 



 mon avis , c'est compltement dpass et bon pour la poubelle ...vous confirmez ?  ::roll:: 

autre question ...je dois revenir  certaines pages du post ...est-ce qu'il y a un moyen d'aller  la page sans se les faires toutes  ::roll::  , on devrait taper la page  un endroit ...mais evidemment ...j'ai pas trouv o  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

56000 bps, Nom de Zeus !
Oui c'est dpass, a date de l'poque avant ADSL (et internet illimit).

Mais possible que a soit encore vendable, donc  voir avec des gens plus cals.

----------


## Lady

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1185979-*43*/club-professionnels-informatique/taverne-club-humour-divers/identification-materiel/

tente de changer la page ici dans l'url ^^

----------


## rothen

> 56000 bps, Nom de Zeus ! pas pour les mmes raisons ...je sais mme pas ce que bps veut dire ,
> Oui c'est dpass,  j'tais du mme avis a date de l'poque avant ADSL (et internet illimit).
> Mais possible que a soit encore vendable, donc  voir avec des gens plus cals.  je vais pas m'embter avec a ...carton  1 avant poubelle ...je voulais juste tre sre de ne pas faire de btise






> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1185979-*43*/club-professionnels-informatique/taverne-club-humour-divers/identification-materiel/
> 
> tente de changer la page ici dans l'url ^^ je suis dsole Lady  impossible d'aller sur ton lien ..c'est peut-tre  cause de mon ordi

----------


## Lady

Non non il ne faut pas que tu clique sur mon lien  ::calim2::  il faut que toi tu remplace le gros 43 (o tout autre chiffre qui correspond  la page o tu es) que j'ai mis en gras par la page o tu veux aller *dans la barre d'url de ton navigateur *

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::ptdr::   moi qui pensais m'tre amliore ...c'est rat ...faut dire que les miracles ...c'est rare  ::mouarf:: 

bon , l quand mme j'ai compris  :;): ...euh oui , sinon c'tait grave  ::mouarf1:: 
merci Lady  ::zoubi::

----------


## Lady

> moi qui pensais m'tre amliore ...c'est rat ...faut dire que les miracles ...c'est rare 
> 
> bon , l quand mme j'ai compris ...euh oui , sinon c'tait grave 
> merci Lady


J'aurais du faire l'image tout de suite ... Une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours et je suis nulle en long discours ...

----------


## giragu03

La carte permet de faire minitel... Vite il faut se dpcher de s'en servir, le service va s'arrter demain.
Plus srieusement, ce genre de cartes n'est plus trop utilis. J'ai trouv une annonce pour une carte d'occasion sur Priceminister  2,90 (hors frais de ports) et a a l'air d'tre la mme que toi.
http://www.nextag.fr/Ovislink-OvisTe...3/fr/prix-html
Ca pourra peut-tre dpanner quelqu'un, mais c'est vraiment quelque chose de dpass.

----------


## rothen

> J'aurais du faire l'image tout de suite ... Une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours et je suis nulle en long discours ...


 oh non , Lady , ca vient pas de toi  :;): ... part moi , je pense que tout le monde avait compris de suite  ::mouarf:: 






> La carte permet de faire minitel... Vite il faut se dpcher de s'en servir, le service va s'arrter demain. MDR 
> Plus srieusement, ce genre de cartes n'est plus trop utilis. J'ai trouv une annonce pour une carte d'occasion sur Priceminister  2,90 (hors frais de ports) et a a l'air d'tre la mme que toi. oui , ca a l'air d'tre   vraiment pas la peine que je me fatigue 
>  .


en petit truc mignon ::mouarf::  , quelques centimtres , j'ai trouv ca 


:



quelqu'un a une ide de ce que ca pourrait tre ?  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour la carte modem, revenez deux pages en arrire et vous verrez que ce n'est pas si dpass que cela  ::roll:: 

Sinon, pour les dernires photos, je ne sais pas. Il y a la marche que Sony-Ericson mais  part cela...

----------


## rothen

> Pour la carte modem, revenez deux pages en arrire et vous verrez que ce n'est pas si dpass que cela  bon , ben alors ,  jeter ou pas ? 
> 
> Sinon, pour les dernires photos, je ne sais pas. Il y a la marche que Sony-Ericson mais  part cela... je pense que tu veux dire la marque ?  c'est lequel ? ca voudrait dire que ca va avec un telphone ?


 sinon , j'ai une question ...peut-tre bizzarre , je sais pas  ::roll:: 
quand on tape sur internet des " mots clefs " , est-ce que sur tous les ordis c'est pareil ou est-ce que suivant ce que vous avez t voir sur le votre ou vos appartenances  un forum , ca change ?  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Oui, je voulais dire la marque  ::aie::  (j'ai failli refaire l'erreur  ::ptdr:: )
Bah, peut tre, mais je n'arrive pas  identifier.

Pour le modem, tu peux vendre a a un euro, dans un premier temps. Puis ... le refourguer  quelqu'un ...  ::aie:: 

Pour Google, dj, il lie les informations (trucs que l'on tape et autres) avec le compte GMail (ou compte Google, car c'est le mme sur tous les services de la firme).
Ensuite, si on se reconnecte avec son compte, il va reprendre les habitudes de rsultats. Ce qui veut dire, qu'il va plus ou moins affich la mme chose pour les mmes mots. Mais, si tu vas sur le PC d'un autre et que tu ne te connecte pas avec ton compte, alors ce sont surement ses prfrences qui seront prise en compte. Du coup, ce sont "ses habitudes de rsultats" qui reviendront.

(Les "habitudes de rsultats" sont constitus des rsultats cliqus pour la dernire recherche avec ces mots, plus de quelques autres. De plus, il y aura quelques nouveaux rsultats, mais qui seront surement sur la branche des sites "connus" ou "habituels" de l'utilisateur (si cela correspond). Et aprs, tu trouve les autres trucs en plus, si rien de correspond (nouvelle recherche totalement vierge (mme si cela n'existe pas). Du coup en fait, cela peut poser des gros problmes, dans le cas o tu cherche un truc, mais que tu ne veux pas les gros sites qui paie Google pour tre en premier et les autres sites que tu connais dj et que tu sais qu'il n'y a pas de nouveaut. Plus prcisment, malgr que ce soit un moteur de recherche, les recherches finissent pas tre cloisonnes).

----------


## rothen

Coucou Little White !  :;): 

ah ben , tu sais , tu me rassures ...je vais beaucoup mieux dormir ce soir  :;): 

un ami m'avait dit de faire attention  ce que je mettais sur ce forum ...ne surtout pas donner mon prnom  :8O: ...du coup , j'ai fait l'essai , mon prnom + ma passion ..bon , j'tais dj 5 fois dans la premire page ::?:  ..j'ai eu peur  ::calim2:: ....ouf ..c'est juste parce que c'est moi ..vous , vous n'y accdez pas ::lol::  

merci  toi pour cette prcision  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

Bon pour le modem, je pense que tu n'a pas  le regretter, dans le fourbis  1, a peut dpanner quelqu'un, mais faut pas trop esprer.

Pour tes 2 derniers spcimens, celui de droite, aucune ide. Pour celui de gauche, je tablerais, soit sur un pointeur laser, ou alors une tlcommande de rtroprojecteur.


Bon we,  lundi, peut-tre dimanche soir si je suis pas crev

----------


## rothen

> Bon pour le modem, je pense que tu n'a pas  le regretter, dans le fourbis  1, a peut dpanner quelqu'un, mais faut pas trop esprer. pas de souci , ca me derrange pas 
> 
> Pour tes 2 derniers spcimens, celui de droite, aucune ide. Pour celui de gauche, je tablerais, soit sur un pointeur laser euh , ca , je sais pas ce que c'est ??, ou alors une tlcommande de rtroprojecteur.  c'est vrai , que petit comme  , pas facile  savoir ce que c'est 
> 
> 
> Bon we,  lundi, peut-tre dimanche soir si je suis pas crev  bisous Yves  et bon WE  toi

----------


## minnesota

Coucou tout le monde...

c'est une oreillette bluetooth, non ?

un pointeur laser c'est ce genre de truc rothen



Allez, bon week-end tout le monde.

----------


## rothen

> Coucou tout le monde...
> 
> c'est une oreillette bluetooth, non ?
> 
> un pointeur laser c'est ce genre de truc rothen  meri pour l'info 
> 
> Allez, bon week-end tout le monde.  bon WE  toi aussi


 et comme j'ai aussi un WE trs charg ...oui , comme dab  ::mouarf::  je ne pourrai faire que de brefs passages pour papoter  :;): 

je souhaite  tous un super WE  ::ccool::  et bonnes vacances  ceux qui partent  ::zoubi:: 


 lundi pour une prochaine photo  ::coucou:: 

ps : bien sr ...si pendant le WE quelqu'un peut rsoudre mon problme  telphone  ...a peut que m'arranger  :;):    oui , je sais , c'est pas vident ...comme les 2 dernires nigmes  ::?:  mais on sait jamais  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> Pour Google, dj, il lie les informations (trucs que l'on tape et autres) avec le compte GMail (ou compte Google, car c'est le mme sur tous les services de la firme).
> Ensuite, si on se reconnecte avec son compte, il va reprendre les habitudes de rsultats. Ce qui veut dire, qu'il va plus ou moins affich la mme chose pour les mmes mots. Mais, si tu vas sur le PC d'un autre et que tu ne te connecte pas avec ton compte, alors ce sont surement ses prfrences qui seront prise en compte. Du coup, ce sont "ses habitudes de rsultats" qui reviendront.


c'est pour cette raison que lorsque je lance une recherche je fais en sorte de ne pas tre connect  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> c'est pour cette raison que lorsque je lance une recherche je fais en sorte de ne pas tre connect


Ouep et encore, je pense qu'il y a un reprage par IP en plus de cela (qui tait en place avec les comptes). Donc vas y pour te cacher  ::D:

----------


## rothen

::roll:: 


> c'est pour cette raison que lorsque je lance une recherche je fais en sorte de ne pas tre connect


 ah a , je sais pas faire ...comment tu peux faire une recherche internet ...sans tre connect ? ::roll:: 

c'est dingue comme on trouve de tout sur internet  ::mouarf::  pour plaisanter ,les amis avec qui j'tais hier soir m'ont donn un site " acheterunmec.com "...c'est  pas que j'en ai besoin pour l'instant  ::whistle::   ...mais on sait jamais a peut servir ce genre de chose  ::ange::  ...alors videmment , c'est la premire chose que j'ai faite en rentrant cette nuit  ::yaisse:: ...incroyable , un vrai catalogue  :8O:  ...j'ai pas trop compris comment a marchait  ::roll:: ..et de toutes faons , j'ai craqu sur aucun ...ca devait tre les soldes aussi l  ::mouarf2:: ...mais ce matin j'ai voulu y retourner  tte repose  ::lol::  mais  plus moyen de le trouver   ::fou:: ...alors je me demande si c'est pas d  ce que tu as mis LittleWhite 




> Du coup en fait, cela peut poser des gros problmes, dans le cas o tu cherche un truc, mais que tu ne veux pas les gros sites qui paie Google pour tre en premier et les autres sites que tu connais dj et que tu sais qu'il n'y a pas de nouveaut. Plus prcisment, malgr que ce soit un moteur de recherche, les recherches finissent pas tre cloisonnes).


 mon ordi bloque systmatiquement plein de fenetres ...Est-ce que c'est d  ca ? 
C'est sr je pourrai les autoriser ...et encore je sais pas trop comment  :8O: ...mais est-ce que c'est pas mieux d'assurer la scurit de l'ordi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> ah a , je sais pas faire ...comment tu peux faire une recherche internet ...sans tre connect ?


je voulais plutt dire que je fais mes recherches sans avoir mes comptes ouverts  :;): 
Mais sinon bien sr que je suis connect sur le net  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> je voulais plutt dire que je fais mes recherches sans avoir mes comptes ouverts 
> Mais sinon bien sr que je suis connect sur le net


 ah , ca me rassure  :;):  j'ai cr que j'avais encore une fois loup un pisode  ::mouarf3::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour le blocage de fentre (popup), il existe des extensions pour les navigateurs, qui permet des les bloquer. Cela vite de voir de la pub tous les deux sites  ::P:

----------


## rothen

bon , ca y est , le WE est fini  ::?: ...j'espre que vous avez tous pass un bon WE ...et que vous tes en forme  ::lol:: 

pour mon tel , personne n'a trouv de solutions  ::?:  ...pour une fois que je voulais essayer de m'en sortir seule  ::mouarf::  pas grave , je ferai appel "  un ami "  :;): 





> Pour le blocage de fentre (popup), il existe des extensions pour les navigateurs, qui permet des les bloquer. Cela vite de voir de la pub tous les deux sites


[SIZE="3"] en fait Little White , je n'ai jamais aucune pub , ni aucun spam sur mes ordi , les fentres se bloquent automatiquement et il refuse de m'ouvrir certaines pices ..c'est peut-tre parce que j'ai un site  part  ::roll:: 




> Je passe aussi un petit peu de temps  suivre les artistes que je produis sur des sites de production communautaire (notamment belgodisc.com).


Guillaume , je voulais te poser la question en MP , mais a intersse peut-tre aussi d'autres personnes  ::roll:: 

je voudrais savoir comment a marche et aussi o je peux trouver la liste de ce genre de sites ..
j'ai un copain qui , si j'ai bien compris , est entrain de prvoir un CD de cette faon , j'aimerai un peu l'aider ...mais avant je voudrais en savoir plus ...dj combien il faut donner ...
tu peux me renseigner la dessus ?  ::roll:: 
ou quelqu'un d'autre qui connait ce systme  :;): 

[euh ...j'ai encore besoin de vous pour autre chose  ::(: 
j'ai trouv le moyen de prendre mes photos ce WE ..sans mettre la carte ...eh si  ::mouarf::  ...donc elles sont en mmoire interne ...mais comment je fais pour les rcuprer ?  ::roll:: 
/SIZE]

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Pour les photos, si elles sont en mmoire interne, il suffit de brancher l'appareil  ton PC, avec un cable USB (toujours sans mettre la carte) et hop, a devrait fonctionner  ::):

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour les photos, si elles sont en mmoire interne, il suffit de brancher l'appareil  ton PC, avec un cable USB (toujours sans mettre la carte) et hop, a devrait fonctionner


merci LittleWhite ...ah , je viens de trouver une trappe qui s'ouvre ... j'ai retrouv le cable ...un miracle  ::mouarf:: ...je l'ai branch sur l'ordi ...mais l , il ne se passe rien ...je fais quoi ? 
bon ..si j'y arrive je mettrai une photo rien que pour toi ...je pense que tu aimeras  :;): 

ah ...je m'pate ...je m'pate ...j'ai reussi toute seule  ::mouarf::  ( euh , en fait , j'avais oubli d'enlever la carte  ::mouarf::  )

voil ta photo ..mimi non ?

----------


## giragu03

::coucou:: 
Si tu veux une liste des labels participatifs principaux, il y en a une liste sur http://www.alloprod.com/labels-participatifs/
Chaque site a un fonctionnement propre (notamment, pour ce qu'il est possible de produire, des montants  atteindre, du travail accompli par le site, ...), il n'y a pas 50 solutions, il faut lire le rglement.

Le principe global est cependant le mme : un artiste a besoin de fonds pour raliser un projet, il s'inscrit sur un site ddi o il prsente son projet (selon le site il pourra avoir  choisir le montant requis pour mener  bien son projet), des internautes achtent des parts jusqu'au montant ncessaire  la ralisation de ce projet et reoivent des contreparties en change (soit un objet collector, une rencontre avec l'artiste...., soit un pourcentage des gains).

Les deux sites sur lesquels je soutiens des artistes, les contreparties sont un pourcentage des gains. Je prcise pour ceux qui ont envie de tenter l'aventure qu'il ne faut pas esprer s'enrichir rapidement avec ce systme (en tous cas avec Akamusic, je suis largement dficitaire ; Belgodisc je ne peux pas encore juger car aucun disque n'est encore sorti, le site existant depuis un peu plus d'un an -> je pense que a argumente en faveur du "il ne faut pas esprer s'enrichir rapidement"). Akamusic s'est depuis ouvert  d'autres ralisations que des ralisations musicales (et est devenu Akastarter au passage), le systme a t chang (les contreparties sont dfinies par l'artiste), donc je ne jugerai pas ce nouveau fonctionnement que je n'ai pas expriment.

Ce genre de sites est l'occasion de faire des rencontres trs agrables (j'ai eu la possibilit de rencontrer plusieurs artistes que je produis ainsi que d'autres producteurs). Il n'est pas forcment ncessaire d'investir beaucoup financirement pour participer  l'aventure (un conseil cependant, c'est de se fixer un budget "production" sur le mois sinon il est facile de se prendre au jeu et de dpenser beaucoup, je crois que le fait de manipuler des parts et non des euros peut faire oublier qu'il s'agit d'argent), les sites proposent gnralement des parts  5 ou 10.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bien jou rothen  ::ccool:: 
Joli photo en plus  :;): 

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille utiliser les systmes de crowd founding (financement par la foule) pour esprer s'enrichir ... ou du moins, c'est une trs mauvaise ide que de partir sur cet tat d'esprit.

----------


## giragu03

> Bien jou rothen 
> Joli photo en plus 
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'il faille utiliser les systmes de crowd founding (financement par la foule) pour esprer s'enrichir ... ou du moins, c'est une trs mauvaise ide que de partir sur cet tat d'esprit.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi, LittleWhite. Mais je trouvais important de le prciser, car certains (rencontrs sur ces sites) sont bercs d'illusions du fait de la russite de quelques projets (Grgoire par exemple) et pensent qu'il s'agit d'un investissement (pour ma part, je vois plutt cette dmarche comme du mcnat et s'il y a un petit retour sur investissement, c'est la cerise sur le gteau).
Et au passage, trs jolie photo, rothen.

----------


## rothen

ouh l ...il est dj cette heure l et pas encore eu le temps de venir papoter avec vous , dingue comme le temps passe vite  :8O: ...




> Bien jou rothen 
> Joli photo en plus .


 merci Littlewhite ...en fait ce WE j'ai voulu, avec mes amis bateau ,  me faire une piqure rappel fluvial pour voir si je supportais ..eh bien non  ::cry::  j'ai encore pas digr la perte du bateau ...enfin surtout tous les souvenirs qui vont avec  ::cry::  , faut que j'attende encore un peu pour me ressourcer dans cette faon  ::calim2:: ...comment ne pas destresser dans ce genre de paysage n'est-ce pas ?   :8-): :
pour ceux qui connaissent pas le fluvial , je ferai un petit reportage ..plus tard  :;):  




> Si tu veux une liste des labels participatifs principaux, il y en a une liste sur http://www.alloprod.com/labels-participatifs/
> Chaque site a un fonctionnement propre (notamment, pour ce qu'il est possible de produire, des montants  atteindre, du travail accompli par le site, ...), il n'y a pas 50 solutions, il faut lire le rglement.
> ............Il n'est pas forcment ncessaire d'investir beaucoup financirement pour participer  l'aventure (un conseil cependant, c'est de se fixer un budget "production" sur le mois sinon il est facile de se prendre au jeu et de dpenser beaucoup, je crois que le fait de manipuler des parts et non des euros peut faire oublier qu'il s'agit d'argent), les sites proposent gnralement des parts  5 ou 10.


 merci Guillaume pour tous tes renseignements ::zoubi::  ...je vais regarder ca tranquillement ...et te contacte si je ne comprends pas quelque chose  :;): 

bon cet AM , un ami vient m'aider pour la maconnerie ...oui , enfin , c'est surtout lui qui la fait  ::mouarf:: mais faut quand mme que je fasse semblant d'aider  ::aie::  donc je ne serai pas dispo avant la soire ...mais je ne vais pas vous laisser sans rien  faire ...ah non , vous prendriez vite l'habitude  ::mouarf1:: 

alors j'ai trouv a

c'est un carr de 6 sur 6 et c'est plein de piques ...a peut servir  quoi ce truc ?  ::roll:: 

et j'ai a aussi 


oui , oui , je suis d'accord ,le chat est trs mignon  ::yaisse:: 
mais ca sert  quoi ? il manque une partie ?  ::roll:: 

voil , voil !...bon AM  tous ...et  tout  l'heure  ::coucou::

----------


## behe

salut,
le chat, c'est une tablette numerique.
Tu dois avoir une espece de stylo avec normalement.

----------


## Barsy

Alors le carr avec les piques, on dirait un radiateur de processeur. Quand tu dis "6 sur 6), c'est en centimtres ?

Et oui, je suis encore de retour  ::D: . Mais en mme temps  chaque fois que je venais lire, j'avais 2 pages  rattraper...  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> salut,
> le chat, c'est une tablette numerique.
> Tu dois avoir une espece de stylo avec normalement.


 coucou Beh...effectivement , ca a l'air d'tre   :;):  mais ca sert  quoi ce truc ?  :8O:  en plus , pour le stylo , si c'est celui en photo , j'ai peur qu'il soit parti dans le lot que j'ai donn car  priori , je ne le retrouve pas  ::?:  je suppose que c'est un stylo spcial ,comment est la pointe ? ...par contre j'ai trouv 2 autres trucs qui ressemble  des stylos ...mais qui n'en sont pas , je vous mets les photos demain si jamais vous pouvez identifier





> Alors le carr avec les piques, on dirait un radiateur de processeur. Quand tu dis "6 sur 6), c'est en centimtres ? oui , oui , c'est en centimtre  mais ca se branche comment ? il n'y a pas de fil , ni rien 
> 
> Et oui, je suis encore de retour .eh oui , j'ai cru que tu boudais  Mais en mme temps  chaque fois que je venais lire, j'avais 2 pages  rattraper...  bon , ben du coup je ne t'en veux plus  on ne peut pas tre tout le temps sur internet mme moi en dernier , j'ai du mal 
> 
> au fait , personne n'a dit , est-ce que parmi vous quelqu'un a fait du fluvial ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour le radiateur (dissipateur thermique ?), il suffit de le fix sur une pice qui chauffe (normalement, un microprocesseur (CPU) qui est une des pices maitresses de l'ordinateur). Bon le dissipateur semble un peu vieux (il me rappelle les trucs pour les Pentium II).
Par dessus, on rajoute un ventilo  ::): 
Et entre le composant lectronique et le dissipateur, on utilise un produit (la pate thermique) qui permet un meilleur transfert de chaleur et qui permet donc de dissiper mieux la pice lectronique (donc, de permettre de mieux la refroidir). Le dissipateur n'est qu'une pice mtallique, permet d'augmenter la surface de dissipation (l ou la chaleur part) de la pice lectronique qui chauffe en dessous.

J'espre avoir tout bien expliqu  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> coucou Beh...effectivement , ca a l'air d'tre   mais ca sert  quoi ce truc ?  en plus , pour le stylo , si c'est celui en photo , j'ai peur qu'il soit parti dans le lot que j'ai donn car  priori , je ne le retrouve pas  je suppose que c'est un stylo spcial ,comment est la pointe ? ...par contre j'ai trouv 2 autres trucs qui ressemble  des stylos ...mais qui n'en sont pas , je vous mets les photos demain si jamais vous pouvez identifier


Il y a des chance que ce soit ca ... c'est un stylet qui ncrit pas sur du papier mais dont la pointe en plastique est repr par la tablette quand tu la passe dessus. Cela remplace la souris quand tu veux faire du dessin ou d'autre chose de prcision directement sur l'ordinateur (c'est comme a que je fait mes dessins)

----------


## Barsy

> eh oui , j'ai cru que tu boudais


C'est pourtant pas la premire fois que je ne poste pas pendant plusieurs jours...  ::P:  Mais je lis quand mme le sujet (enfin, je survole quand j'ai trop de messages en retard)

----------


## rothen

> J'espre avoir tout bien expliqu


oui ,  ::merci::  Little white ...j'ai ..presque ...tout compris  :;):  du coup je vais m'en servir en dco  ::mouarf::  enfin , j'avais surtout peur que ca soit une pice d'une des machines outils ..donc l , pas de pb , merci  toi  :;): 




> C'est pourtant pas la premire fois que je ne poste pas pendant plusieurs jours...


 ben , tu sais ce qu'on dit ..un seul tre vous manque.......  ::yaisse:: 
bon , c'est vrai qu'avec les vacances , vous allez forcment tous me manquer  un moment ou  un autre  ::pleure:: 




> Il y a des chance que ce soit ca ... c'est un stylet qui ncrit pas sur du papier mais dont la pointe en plastique est repr par la tablette quand tu la passe dessus. Cela remplace la souris quand tu veux faire du dessin ou d'autre chose de prcision directement sur l'ordinateur (c'est comme a que je fait mes dessins)


 ah zut alors , j'aurai bien aim essayer ce truc  ::?: si j'ai bien compris , ca ne peut marcher qu'avec ce stylo ? un autre ne peux pas faire l'affaire  ::roll:: ? 

bon , l je vais faire quelques courses et je vous fais les photos ds 2 espce de stylo que j'ai trouv ...

 tout  l'heure  ::coucou::

----------


## rothen

personne n'a rpondu , pour la tablette faut vraiment le stylo d'origine , ou on peut se servir d'un autre stylo ? ::roll:: 

voil mes 2 "stylos " non identifis 



le premier a une pointe retractable , et rien dcrit dessus  :8O: 

le 2eme on dirait des impulsions lectrique ...mais avec ce qu'il y a d'crit , j'arrive...sur des produits de nettoyage  ::mouarf:: ...vous avez peut-tre moins de pages bloques et arriverez  trouver mieux ...enfin plus vraisemblable  ::mouarf:: 
j'ai aussi trouver ca :

ca va sur quoi et a sert  quoi ? quelqu'un sait  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

Les stylos je ne sais pas, mais le troisime "machin" est une webcam, qui se branche en USB. L'idal serait que tu retrouve le CD d'installation des pilotes (un CD avec marqu Logitech dessus).

On lit mal les infos dessus (en dehors de 2MP qui veut dire 2 Megapixels), est-ce que tu peux nous noter ce qu'il y a d'autre d'crit sur la webcam ?

----------


## giragu03

Logitech, c'est une webcam. Tu peux la fixer sur ton cran d'ordinateur. Ca te permet (entre autres) de discuter avec tes amis sur Internet en vous voyant.
Pour ta tablette, j'ai trouv une photo (qui a l'air de correspondre  ta tablette) avec le stylo http://www.gizmodo.fr/2005/12/30/enf...aphique_a.html

----------


## rothen

> Les stylos je ne sais pas, mais le troisime "machin" est une webcam, qui se branche en USB. L'idal serait que tu retrouve le CD d'installation des pilotes (un CD avec marqu Logitech dessus).
>  
> ManusDei ...mais a sert  quoi ? les Webcam c'est pas install d'office sur tous les ordi ? 
> 
> On lit mal les infos dessus (en dehors de 2MP qui veut dire 2 Megapixels), est-ce que tu peux nous noter ce qu'il y a d'autre d'crit sur la webcam ?alors : 2MP autofocus ,tessar2.0/3.7 , carl zeiss ...
> 
> voil


 ah Guillaume , je viens de voir ta rponse ... :;):  






> Logitech, c'est une webcam. Tu peux la fixer sur ton cran d'ordinateur. Ca te permet (entre autres) de discuter avec tes amis sur Internet en vous voyant.ben c'est bien ce qu'il y a sur tous les ordis ...ou certains n'en ont pas ? si oui , ca se vends combien
> Pour ta tablette, j'ai trouv une photo (qui a l'air de correspondre  ta tablette) avec le stylo http://www.gizmodo.fr/2005/12/30/enf...aphique_a.html je vais aller voir , merci 
> 
> ah oui , l on le voit bien ..je pense pas avoir jeter a ...je vais mieux chercher  en tous cas , a serait plus simple qu'ils l'attachent  la tablette

----------


## giragu03

rothen, les webcams n'ont pas toujours t incluses avec les ordinateurs (maintenant c'est il me semble toujours les cas).

----------


## rothen

> rothen, les webcams n'ont pas toujours t incluses avec les ordinateurs


ah   :8O:  moi , il me semble que ca fait longtemps que a y est non ? ca  commenc en quelle anne ?  ::roll:: 

bon ,alors  je mettrai ca dans la boite "1 " , ca pourra toujours servir  quelqu'un  :;): 

sinon , pour mes " stylos " , personne n'a d'ide ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lung

> rothen, les webcams n'ont pas toujours t incluses avec les ordinateurs (maintenant c'est il me semble toujours les cas).


En regardant autour de moi, aucun PC n'a de webcam ( part peut-tre quelques portables de commerciaux).
 :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

Les webcams sont gnralement incluse dans les cran des portables (mais pas toujours de bonne qualit). Par contre les ordinateurs fixes en sont gnralement dpourvus.

Ta webcam, rothen, (si c'est bien la mme, il faut pas se fier au boitier chez logitec) se vend encore 35 chez CDiscount.
Donc je pense que tu peux la mettre au moins  10, quite  descendre jusqu' 5 si on te la marchande.


Concernant, ton second stylo, celui avec l'espce de machin en forme de ventouse au bout, je pense dj que c'est un stylo publicitaire. Donc la marque est probablement la marque qui se fait de la pub.
Ensuite, l'espce de machin en forme de ventouse ne se dtache-t-il pas ?
JE le vois bien comme tant le support  poser sur la table avec le stylo qui y tient dessus  la verticale comme par magie (de la petite fe magntisme)

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour le stylo de tablette graphique (appel stylet), c'est un stylo, avec un bouton sur le cot (contrairement  nos stylo pour crire sur une feuille).
Une autre image (qui ne correspond point  celui de la tablette graphique : http://www.materiel.net/live/94912.jpg )

Pour les webcam, a existe sur les PC portable depuis plus de 5 ans. Par contre, la webcam que tu montre elle, est conue pour les PCs fixes (ou PC de bureau) et s'attache sur un cran (normalement, plat  ::P: )

----------


## rothen

> Coucou Yves  enfin remis de ton WE 
> 
> Ta webcam, rothen, (si c'est bien la mme, il faut pas se fier au boitier chez logitec) se vend encore 35 chez CDiscount.
> Donc je pense que tu peux la mettre au moins  10, quite  descendre jusqu' 5 si on te la marchande. Ok ,je vais essayer de faire comme a  ...par contre , en ce moment , ca doit tre l'effet vacances , rien ne se vend  bon , c'est pas grave , ca me permettra de ranger mon "magasin" , il en a besoin 
> 
> 
> Concernant, ton second stylo, celui avec l'espce de machin en forme de ventouse au bout, je pense dj que c'est un stylo publicitaire. Donc la marque est probablement la marque qui se fait de la pub. non , non , c'est pas publicitaire , enfin je pense pas , le "stylo " sort du "capuchon " et a quelque chose de metalique  la place de la pointe 
> 
> 
> quand tu le mets sur la peau , ca fait comme une dcharge ...a serait pas un truc en lectricit ?  quelqu'un a une ide ?





> Pour le stylo de tablette graphique (appel stylet), c'est un stylo, avec un bouton sur le cot (contrairement  nos stylo pour crire sur une feuille).
> Une autre image (qui ne correspond point  celui de la tablette graphique : http://www.materiel.net/live/94912.jpg ) merci littleWhite , je vais regarder si je trouve quelque chose comme a 
> 
> Pour les webcam, a existe sur les PC portable depuis plus de 5 ans. Par contre, la webcam que tu montre elle, est conue pour les PCs fixes (ou PC de bureau) et s'attache sur un cran (normalement, plat ) ok ...donc je vais essayer de la mettre en vente

----------


## Auteur

euh... non rien  ::aie:: 

simplement pour dire que je passe de temps en temps pour lire la discussion  :;):

----------


## rothen

> euh... non rien 
> 
> simplement pour dire que je passe de temps en temps pour lire la discussion


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  mais t'as raison  :;): 

je me disais : encore un qui a un long WE  ::mouarf:: 

c'est gentil de me rassurer  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> je me disais : encore un qui a un long WE


ah non c'est tout le contraire : beaucoup de boulot  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> ah non c'est tout le contraire : beaucoup de boulot


 eh oui , faut bien qu'il y en ai qui bossent ...pour ceux qui se la coule douce  ::mouarf:: 

 merci de bosser pour moi   ::yaisse:: 


allez ...ca mrite une petite consolation   ::calin::

----------


## Barsy

> euh... non rien 
> 
> simplement pour dire que je passe de temps en temps pour lire la discussion


H oui, maintenant il faut pointer sur cette discussion  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Je croule moi aussi sous le travail  ::arf::

----------


## rothen

> Je croule moi aussi sous le travail


 ah Sylvain !...tu veux aussi un calin  ::mouarf:: 

pas de problme  ::calin:: 

par contre ...pour mes "stylos " , ca avance pas beaucoup  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> quand tu le mets sur la peau , ca fait comme une dcharge ...a serait pas un truc en lectricit ? quelqu'un a une ide ?


C't'aprme j'ai fait une 'tite recherche avec le nom qu'on voit dessus, "Bona ch'sais -plus-quoi", et j'ai vu que a causait parfois d'acupuncture, ou de stimulation des points d'acupuncture : a t'inspire ?

Quant  brader la webcam  5, moi je dis dommage, car Carl Zeiss fabrique de trs bonnes optiques : a doit pas tre un "cul de bouteille", l'objectif.

Allez, buena notte,  ::zzz::

----------


## giragu03

> En regardant autour de moi, aucun PC n'a de webcam ( part peut-tre quelques portables de commerciaux).


Je pensais aux portables quand je disais que c'tait le cas (je te concde qu' part en tant dans ma pense, on ne pouvait pas le deviner...). Pour les fixes autour de moi, je te rassure, il n'y a pas non plus de webcam.

Rothen, ta webcam a l'air de valoir plus que 5 (je n'ai, il me semble, pas trouv le modle exact, mais elle a l'air de ressembler  des modles trouvs sur cette page, aux environs de 80 neufs, http://www.acwsoft.de/acw_qcam.html)

----------


## Bluedeep

> En regardant autour de moi, aucun PC n'a de webcam ( part peut-tre quelques portables de commerciaux).


Je savais pas qu'il y avait des modles de portables pour commerciaux avec webcam et des versions pour "pas commercial" sans webcam  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Je savais pas qu'il y avait des modles de portables pour commerciaux avec webcam et des versions pour "pas commercial" sans webcam


ttss ces commerciaux. De toute faon font tout pour se faire voire , Chemise petante, cravate rose (ou chemise rose et cravate ptante au choix) ... En fait c'est pour bien pass  l'cran via la webcam tout a !!!

----------


## Bluedeep

> ttss ces commerciaux. De toute faon font tout pour se faire voire , Chemise petante, cravate rose (ou chemise rose et cravate ptante au choix) ...


Mauvaise rponse. J'ai justement une cravate rose ce matin  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Yop !
> 
> C't'aprme j'ai fait une 'tite recherche avec le nom qu'on voit dessus, "Bona ch'sais -plus-quoi", et j'ai vu que a causait parfois d'acupuncture, ou de stimulation des points d'acupuncture : a t'inspire ?


 coucou Jipt  ::zoubi:: 
ah oui , a c'est fort possible  ::ccool::  si quelqu'un pouvait trouver un lien la dessus , car si c'est a , c'est un truc gnial :;):  ...et il faut absolument que j'apprenne  m'en servir 




> Rothen, ta webcam a l'air de valoir plus que 5 (je n'ai, il me semble, pas trouv le modle exact, mais elle a l'air de ressembler  des modles trouvs sur cette page, aux environs de 80 neufs, http://www.acwsoft.de/acw_qcam.html)
> 
>  salut Guillaume  
> effectivement ca a l'air d'tre  ...suis encore pas descendue ce matin ...je verifie aprs et je te dis ...en plus sur ta page , il me semble en avoir reconnue une autre , la boule , je m'tais demande  quoi ca pouvait servir  ...bon , pour verifier , faut d'abord que je la retrouve


 ::coucou::  Lady et Franois  ::zoubi:: 

j'ai bien aim votre change . :;): ..sympa pour commencer la journe  ::ccool:: 




> Je savais pas qu'il y avait des modles de portables pour commerciaux avec webcam et des versions pour "pas commercial" sans webcam





> ttss ces commerciaux. De toute faon font tout pour se faire voire , Chemise petante, cravate rose (ou chemise rose et cravate ptante au choix) ... En fait c'est pour bien pass  l'cran via la webcam tout a !!!





> Mauvaise rponse. J'ai justement une cravate rose ce matin  bon choix ...rose ...et blue ...ca va bien ensemble


 comme vous tes en forme  ::lol::  tout  l'heure pour la photo du jour  :;):

----------


## Lady

> Mauvaise rponse. J'ai justement une cravate rose ce matin



Mince tu me casse tous mes prjugs repres !!

----------


## rothen

oh l , je suis desespre  ::cry:: 

j'y arriverai jamais  ::cry::  

il y a de trop de tout  partout , c'est "trop affreux"  ::calim2:: ...plein de petits trucs qui peuvent  faire partie d'un appareil et que du coup j'ose pas jeter  ::?: 
bon , c'est decid , cet AM je vais me vider la tte avec mon club de marche  :;):  sinon je suis capable de tout mettre dans un grand carton via la decheterie  ::?:  ...

euh non ,aprs je vais regretter  ::(:  c'est pas la bonne solution  ::calim2:: , je crois qu'il vaut mieux que j'aille marcher  ::mouarf:: 

bon , cette recherche n'a pas t inutile , j'ai trouv ce que plusieurs m'avaient montr ( merci  vous  ::zoubi::  )


par contre , il n'y a pas de pointe , est-ce que c'est normal  ::roll::  ou est-ce qu'elles sont aussi ailleurs  ::(: 

j'ai aussi trouv a 
recto :


verso :


ca peut tre quoi ? 
est-ce qu'il manque un bout ? 

et pour mon stylo peut-tre "accupuncture" , personne n'a trouv de lien  ::roll:: ..avec ca je pourrai me faire un sance de relaxation ...alors si vous voulez que je sois toute zen ce soir  ::zen::  vous savez ce qu'ils vous reste  faire  ::yaisse::

----------


## Lady

C'est bien le stylet de la tablette que tu a trouver. Les mines sont remplacable du coup l'ancienne etait peut tre us et a t jet o elle traine quelque pars mais je pense que c'est un peu l'aiguille dans une botte de foin .. par contre a doit pouvoir s'acheter quelque pars mais l vite fait sur le net j'ai pas trouv...

L'autre doit tre un stylo numrique ... tu crit normalement sur du papier , tu le branche au pc (il doit y avoir un morceau pour ca) et ca retranscrit tout sur le pc ...
quelque chose comme a http://www.amazon.fr/Logitech-Digita.../dp/B000F4NNPK (mais je crois que c'est pas le mme modle)

----------


## Auteur

> Mauvaise rponse. J'ai justement une cravate rose ce matin


attention la chemise  rayures avec une camra a passe mal  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Je confirme les rponses de Lady  ::ccool:: 
Premier semble tre le bon stylet. Le second stylo enregistre ce que l'on crit, pour le retranscrire, par contre, il faudra trouver le CD logitech qui va avec. (Je me demande, si cela se fait encore ce genre de stylo et si cela volue dans les technologies)

----------


## Lady

> Je confirme les rponses de Lady 
> Premier semble tre le bon stylet. Le second stylo enregistre ce que l'on crit, pour le retranscrire, par contre, il faudra trouver le CD logitech qui va avec. (Je me demande, si cela se fait encore ce genre de stylo et si cela volue dans les technologies)


oui : http://fr.shop.wacom.eu/detail/index...ategory/484081   d'ailleurs j'ai dcouvert ca recemment et je me demande si ca marche bien ou pas car je serais intersse ...

----------


## rothen

bon , ben la marche n'avait pas suffit  me calmer  ::cry::  du coup j'ai tondu la pelouse en rentrant  ::?: ...et l je suis avec un apro sur la terrasse  lire vos messages ...eh bien vous savez quoi , a va beaucoup mieux  ::yaisse:: mme si mon pb reste le mme ...il manque toujours un morceau pour finir le smilblick  ::?: ...mais j'ai compris , faut que j'apprenne la patience ...ah ouais , a c'est sr , c'est pas gagn  ::mouarf::  ...mais je vais essayer  :;):  rien que pour continuer  papoter avec vous  ::lol:: 




> C'est bien le stylet de la tablette que tu a trouver. Les mines sont remplacable du coup l'ancienne etait peut tre us et a t jet o elle traine quelque pars mais je pense que c'est un peu l'aiguille dans une botte de foin .. hello Lady , si j'ai bien compris , tu as le mme ...est-ce qu'il te serait possible de me faire une photo de cette pointe ..tel que je le connais , mon mari avait d en commander d'avance  par contre a doit pouvoir s'acheter quelque pars mais l vite fait sur le net j'ai pas trouv...
> 
> L'autre doit tre un stylo numrique ... tu crit normalement sur du papier , tu le branche au pc (il doit y avoir un morceau pour ca) et ca retranscrit tout sur le pc ...
> quelque chose comme a http://www.amazon.fr/Logitech-Digita.../dp/B000F4NNPK (mais je crois que c'est pas le mme modle)
>  oui , ca a l'air d'tre a , l'espce de socle me dit quelque chose ,j'irai voir demain , par contre je vois pas bien l'espce de plaque  droite ...c'est quoi ? je pense que ca va tre le chainon manquant





> oui : http://fr.shop.wacom.eu/detail/index...ategory/484081   d'ailleurs j'ai dcouvert ca recemment et je me demande si ca marche bien ou pas car je serais intersse ...ben , je m'tais dit , comme j'aime le dessin , je vais l'essayer ...et je lui dirai ..mais je pense qu'il faudra que tu demandes  quelqu'un d'autre , 3 fois que je lis ton lien ...et j'ai toujours pas compris comment ca marchait  ouais , normal pour moi





> attention la chemise  rayures avec une camra a passe mal


ah l t'as raison , il y a des fois des reportages  la tl ou le gars est tout mignon dans sa chemise raye  ::lol:: ...et au bout de 5 mn tu peux plus supporter l'image ..limite mal de mer  ::mouarf::  , ils pourraient leur dire quand mme non ?  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

La patience en informatique, c'est le fait de taper assez longtemps sur le PC jusqu' avoir la rponse et dire que l'on est idiot d'avoir fait une si stupide erreur  ::aie:: 
Car si tu tape pas assez longtemps, bah tu trouve pas la rponse.

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> La patience en informatique, c'est le fait de taper assez longtemps sur le PC jusqu' avoir la rponse et dire que l'on est idiot d'avoir fait une si stupide erreur 
> Car si tu tape pas assez longtemps, bah tu trouve pas la rponse.


 euh ...tu sais quoi Alex 

je sais pas ce que j'ai le moins 

la patience  ::roll:: 

ou "l'esprit informatique" ::roll:: 

en fait , je crois qu'il me manque les 2  ::mouarf2::

----------


## Auteur

euh... non rien  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> euh... non rien


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  

c'est bon ...Auteur a point ...je vais pouvoir dormir tranquille  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> t'es sr que t'as rien  raconter ??


j'ai t un peu fatigu dans l'aprs-midi, du coup j'ai fait une petite sieste de 30 minutes




> par exemple devellopper ce qu' dit Alex...j'ai pas tout compris


je te rassure, moi aussi  ::aie:: 





> ou quel temps il fait chez toi ...un truc utile quoi


il a plu dans l'aprs-midi et fait trs chaud, voil pour le temps.
Il est 21h36, voil pour le truc utile... pour au moins 1 minute  ::mrgreen:: 




*[edit]*
m euh... pourquoi tu as modifi ton message  ::calim2:: 
*[/edit]*

----------


## LittleWhite

Je savais bien que personne n'allait comprendre (comment aurait pu dire Auteur, c'est pas grave, a lui arrive tout le temps). Mais au moins, moi je sais ce que je voulais dire  ::lun::

----------


## rothen

> *[edit]*
> m euh... pourquoi tu as modifi ton message 
> *[/edit]*


 ben , je me suis dit ...ne l'embtes pas avec des questions idiotes  cette heure ci  ::lol:: 

il a autre chose  faire  ::?: 

j'avais oubli que tu es trs poli   ::mouarf:: 

bon , ben du coup , en plus , j'ai eu mes rponses  ::ccool:: 






> Mais au moins, moi je sais ce que je voulais dire


 ah ben remarques , si tu t'es compris , c'est dja   ::mouarf::  ...bn , je relirai demain matin ...je comprendrai peut-tre mieux  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Je savais bien que personne n'allait comprendre (comment aurait pu dire Auteur, c'est pas grave, a lui arrive tout le temps). Mais au moins, moi je sais ce que je voulais dire


tant mieux pour toi si tu as compris ce que tu as voulu dire car moi je n'ai pas compris ce que tu as voulu dire. Mais tu es bien le seul que je ne comprenne pas ce que tu veux dire car normalement je comprends tout ce que les autres veulent dire avec leurs phrases sans queue ni tte...

----------


## Barsy

::lol::

----------


## Auteur

Pas  l'heure ta pointeuse, j'ai post mon message  21h25  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> tant mieux pour toi si tu as compris ce que tu as voulu dire car moi je n'ai pas compris ce que tu as voulu dire. Mais tu es bien le seul que je ne comprenne pas ce que tu veux dire car normalement je comprends tout ce que les autres veulent dire avec leurs phrases sans queue ni tte...


 bon , ben je relirai celle-l  aussi demain matin  ::mouarf::  ..je vais aller manger ...c'est a qui doit me manquer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Je savais bien que personne n'allait comprendre (comment aurait pu dire Auteur, c'est pas grave, a lui arrive tout le temps). Mais au moins, moi je sais ce que je voulais dire


Moi j'ai compris ce que tu as voulu dire...  :;):

----------


## Barsy

> Pas  l'heure ta pointeuse, j'ai post mon message  21h25


La prochaine fois, je parcourrai toutes les images de pointeuses pour en trouver une qui indique la bonne heure  :;): 

Ou le plus simple, c'est d'attendre l'heure qui est affiche sur l'image pour poster le message...

----------


## rothen

> 


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::   ah ...Barsy point aussi ...c'est bon  ::ccool::  quelle bonne nuit je vais passer  ::ccool:: 

mais c'est vrai ...fais attention  l'heure la prochaine fois ::D:  

joli ton vernis  ongle  ::mouarf1::

----------


## Auteur

> Moi j'ai compris ce que tu as voulu dire...


tu peux traduire ?  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

> tant mieux pour toi si tu as compris ce que tu as voulu dire car moi je n'ai pas compris ce que tu as voulu dire. Mais tu es bien le seul que je ne comprenne pas ce que tu veux dire car normalement je comprends tout ce que les autres veulent dire avec leurs phrases sans queue ni tte...


Ouep enfin :




> 21:22 [quanta]: Auteur> Salut
> 21:22 [Auteur]: bonsoir quanta
> 21:23 [quanta]:  Auteur> Toi tre dieu sur terre, toi pouvoir enseigner a moi pauvre  mortel la modlisation d'un problme d'emploi du temps en programmation  par contrainte ?
> 21:23 [Auteur]: moi pas avoir compris la question

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> (...) ...il manque toujours un morceau pour finir le smilblick


Je me demandais si a ne serait pas mieux si tu regroupais tous ces machins par marque, plutt que par modle -- puisque tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, pour la plupart  ::mouarf:: 
Style tu trouves un stylo "Bona-Care", tu sais pas ce que c'est, nous non plus, alors tu farfouilles un peu dans les CD's, des fois qu'il y en aurait un ?
Et si oui, alors l tu mets la photo des deux ensemble,  ::yaisse2:: 

Et vous tes pas couchs  c't'heure ?  ::P:

----------


## Auteur

> Ouep enfin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				21:22 [quanta]: Auteur> Salut
> 21:22 [Auteur]: bonsoir quanta
> ...


ben quoi c'est vrai, vous comprenez sa question vous ??

----------


## rothen

Dieu sur terre  ::roll:: 

dis donc , t'es super  ::mouarf:: bien vu sur ce forum

----------


## Auteur

> Salut,
> 
> Je me demandais si a ne serait pas mieux si tu regroupais tous ces machins par marque, plutt que par modle -- puisque tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, pour la plupart 
> Style tu trouves un stylo "Bona-Care", tu sais pas ce que c'est, nous non plus, alors tu farfouilles un peu dans les CD's, des fois qu'il y en aurait un ?
> Et si oui, alors l tu mets la photo des deux ensemble,


tu n'as pas tort. Comme il n'y a pas 36 marques, Rothen risque de s'y perdre un peu plus, mais cela peut faciliter les choses  ::): 





> Dieu sur terre 
> 
> dis donc , t'es super bien vu sur ce forum


je suis un artiste  ::lun::

----------


## rothen

> Salut,
> 
> Je me demandais si a ne serait pas mieux si tu regroupais tous ces machins par marque, plutt que par modle --  impossible ...c'est dj le cirque complet  la maison , il y en a partout 
> le fait de vous montrer un morceau , vous me donnez un lien ou une photo pour trouver les autres ...je farfouille partout ...au fur  mesure je me souviens de choses que j'ai eu en mains ...mais je suis loin d'avoir tout eu en mains ..je continue tant que j'ai le courage ..si je craque , je fais venir quelqu'un pour tout dbarrasser ..et je vendrai la maison 
> 
> Style tu trouves un stylo "Bona-Care", tu sais pas ce que c'est, nous non plus, alors tu farfouilles un peu dans les CD's, des fois qu'il y en aurait un ? t'as vu la photo ou j'avais mis "presque" tous les CD ?
> Et si oui, alors l tu mets la photo des deux ensemble, 
> 
> Et vous tes pas couchs  c't'heure ? 
>  ben ...il est tt non ? vous vous couchez  quelle heure d'habitude ?

----------


## rothen

> tu n'as pas tort. Comme il n'y a pas 36 marques, Rothen risque de s'y perdre un peu plus, mais cela peut faciliter les choses 
> 
>  en informatique , peut-tre , mais j'ai un mlange de tout ..du radio amateurisme  l'outillage ...en passant par la mdecine ...et plein de pices isoles partout ...et encore , le plus gros a t tri avec des amis , chacun dans sa spcialit ....ca a t la surprise pour tous d'en voir autant ...ah , ca c'est sr , mon mari s'est clat sur internet  
> 
> 
> 
> je suis un artiste  modeste en plus

----------


## Jipt

> t'as vu la photo ou j'avais mis "presque" tous les CD ?


Surement, mais j'me rappelle point  ::oops:: 



> ...c'est dj le cirque complet  la maison , il y en a partout


Ah, tu vois, j't'avais demand des photos _plan large_, qu'on se rende un peu compte du bazar  ::P: 




> vous vous couchez  quelle heure d'habitude ?


Ben j'y vais, l (dure journe...)

----------


## rothen

> Surement, mais j'me rappelle point  une grande table pleine 
> 
> Ah, tu vois, j't'avais demand des photos _plan large_, qu'on se rende un peu compte du bazar euh ...un jour peut-tre 
> 
> 
> Ben j'y vais, l (dure journe...) bonne nuit 
> 
> 
> bonne nuit aussi  Auteur et  Yves 
> ...

----------


## LittleWhite

Sinon, lorsque tu craque totalement, tu nous invite chez toi   ::D:  nous on va tre comme au paradis et on va s'amuser  dcouvrir / identifier les objets.

----------


## rothen

> Sinon, lorsque tu craque totalement, tu nous invite chez toi   nous on va tre comme au paradis et on va s'amuser  dcouvrir / identifier les objets.


oh , a , tu te lasserais vite , c'est un travail de titan  ::?:  on peut mme pas imaginer  ::cry:: 

j'ai dj bien avanc avec tous les copains qui sont  venu m'aider depuis 6 mois  ...mais c'est de plus en plus dur car il reste "un mlange " 

mais si tu te sens le courage de venir m'aider  trier les vieux jeux ...c'est avec plaisir  ::ccool::  ...pour dormir , j'ai de la place dans le chateau   ::yaisse::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bah, tu as dj vu un enfant de quatre ans, dans une salle de jeux. Tu prends un geek (peu importe son age, je crois), tu le mets dans une salle de jeux (oui, il ne grandissent pas beaucoup ces gens  ::aie:: ) ou dans une salle d'ordinateur (ou trucs proches lectronique / son / ou je ne sais pas trop quoi qui clignote), c'est pareille  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> Bah, tu as dj vu un enfant de quatre ans, dans une salle de jeux. Tu prends un geek (peu importe son age, je crois), tu le mets dans une salle de jeux (oui, il ne grandissent pas beaucoup ces gens ) ou dans une salle d'ordinateur (ou trucs proches lectronique / son / ou je ne sais pas trop quoi qui clignote), c'est pareille


 ben , viens quand tu veux ... :;): 

j'ai hte de voir a  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Elle est presqu' l'heure  :;): 
Ici, il fait beau et un petit peu frais pour le moment (je dirais un petit 20), c'est trs agrable.
Barsy, tu as une main trs fine et ton vernis est trs joli  ::aie:: 



> La patience en informatique, c'est le fait de taper assez longtemps sur le PC jusqu' avoir la rponse et dire que l'on est idiot d'avoir fait une si stupide erreur 
> Car si tu tape pas assez longtemps, bah tu trouve pas la rponse.


Je crois que tu as bien rsum... Quelle vie passionnante on a !!  ::aie:: 
Descartes avait dit "Je pense donc je suis", les Shadoks "Je pompe donc je suis", nous on devrait dire "Je tape donc je suis". Des fois il arrive qu'on tape aussi comme a  ::arf::  mais a, c'est surtout quand on a t patient (suivant la dfinition ci-dessus) trs trs longtemps...

----------


## rothen

::rire:: ...... ::ptdr:: ...... ::rire:: ... ::ptdr:: 

 merci Guilaume  ::zoubi:: 

voil une journe qui commence bien  :;): 


ah aujourd'hui j'aurai le temps d' ecouter  tes "protgs " ...je te dirai ma prfrence  :;): 


A tous ... tout- -l'heure pour bosser un peu  :;): 

oui , oui ,je ne suis pas tortionnaire  ::mouarf::  je vous laisse vous installer et boire votre caf tranquille   ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

> ...............
> 
>  merci Guilaume 
> 
> voil une journe qui commence bien 
> 
> 
> ah aujourd'hui j'aurai le temps d' ecouter  tes "protgs " ...je te dirai ma prfrence 
> 
> ...


 ::zoubi:: 
En plus, couter un peu de musique a te changera les ides  ::):  (j'imagine que dans la liste il y avait deux noms qui ne t'taient pas totalement inconnus, mme si tu ignorais peut-tre que ces artistes sortaient encore des disques...)
Tu verras, il y a des styles trs diffrents (on va du lyrique  des morceaux rock, de la chanson  texte  des choses compltement djantes).
A plus tard.

----------


## rothen

> En plus, couter un peu de musique a te changera les ides  (j'imagine que dans la liste il y avait deux noms qui ne t'taient pas totalement inconnus, mme si tu ignorais peut-tre que ces artistes sortaient encore des disques...) tout  fait 
> Tu verras, il y a des styles trs diffrents (on va du lyrique  des morceaux rock, de la chanson  texte  des choses compltement djantes). pas sre de tout aimer ...mais bon , on sait jamais 
> A plus tard. oui , oui


 pour Barsy  ::zoubi:: 

je suis contente , j'avais bien devin avec la definition de ton prnom 

"Sylvain est remarquable par sa beaut , un peu effmin ." ::mouarf:: 

bon , pour la beaut ...ca je sais pas encore  ::roll:: ...mais pour le reste ..depuis que tu as point  ::yaisse::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Les pointeuses c'est pas mon truc, mais si tu veux je peux aussi signaler mon passage dans le thread:

----------


## rothen

> L'autre doit tre un stylo numrique ... tu crit normalement sur du papier , tu le branche au pc (il doit y avoir un morceau pour ca) et ca retranscrit tout sur le pc ...
> quelque chose comme a http://www.amazon.fr/Logitech-Digita.../dp/B000F4NNPK (mais je crois que c'est pas le mme modle)


  ::bravo::  Lady , tu as exactement trouv ce que j'avais  ::ccool:: 

j'ai retrouv le socle et te fais la mme photo  ::D: 



bon , j'ai pas compris comment ca marche  ::?:  la pointe se pose sur le socle , et quand on appuye sur le petit bouton du cot , la pointe se clipse dedans , est-ce que c'est pour se recharger  ::roll:: 
sinon , comme dab , il manque la petite carte  gauche ...enfin petite , j'en sais rien  :8O:  , on peut avoir une ide de sa taille ? 

j'ai aussi trouv ca :



ca a l'air d'tre le logiciel qui va avec ...mais il est mme pas ouvert  ::?: 

ca peut tre a  ::roll:: 

sinon , dans un domaine totalement diffrent , est-ce que parmi vous il y a quelqu'un qui a t fan de ce jeu  ::roll:: 


comme je dois avoir  peu prs tout ce qui le concerne , j'aurai besoin de ses lumires pour m'aider  trier  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

> Les pointeuses c'est pas mon truc, mais si tu veux je peux aussi signaler mon passage dans le thread:


  ::coucou::  Miaow !

belle photo  ::ccool::  ...mais comme je suis sensible  ::calim2::  je me dis que le chat transporte la souris ...pour la mettre  l'abri ...c'est bien  hein  ::mouarf1:: 

comme t'es de passage  ::mouarf::   , j'en profite pour amener une prcision  :;):   c'est pas toi "le petit timide " dont j'ai donn la dfinition du prnom  :8O: ...j'ai encore pas fini de te caresser dans le sens du poil  ::mouarf2::  

donc tu ne t'appelles pas Cyrille ...ou alors a serait un affreux hasard  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

oui le cd va avec le stylo .. en fait quand tu clip le stylo dans la base (que tu doit brancher  ton pc o tu a pralablement installer ce qu'il y a sur le CD) je suppose que ca lance le logiciel qui va bien et qui te propose de rcuprer les donnes dans le stylo (ce que tu as crit avec). Je sais pas si se modle fait que le texte ou aussi les dessins comme celui de Wacom.

Pour le stylet de la tablette graphique non je n'ai pas le mme j'ai une tablette d'une autre marque mais la mine c'est juste une sorte de mine en pkastique un peu comme dans un criterium en plus court (5 cm environ je pense)... je peux toujours essayer de voir ce soir a quoi a ressemble sur mon stylet


Edit : ah et la petit carte en fait c'est un bloc note : http://www.gadgetroad.com/wp-content...pad-a5-big.jpg

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen
Salut aux autres galement

Pour le stylo numrique, le truc de Logitech. En fait cela ne fonctionne que sur du papier spcial dont Lady a donn le lien. Le papier a des points de repaires pour le stylo sous forme de petites bosses et creux, ou de phnomne lectrique.
Jen avais entendu parler  lpoque des prototypes, je ne savais pas que ctait sorti commercialement  :8O: . Dcidment il tait vraiment passionn des nouvelles technologies ton mari.

Cordialement

Delias

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour Flight Simulator X, c'est un simulation de jeu d'avion, plutt trs raliste. Personnellement, je n'ai jamais t fan, mais je connais des gens qui adorent  ::): 

Par contre, je crois que tellement la simulation est pousse, il faut lire le manuel avant de faire dcoller l'avion correctement  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> ah et la petit carte en fait c'est un bloc note : http://www.gadgetroad.com/wp-content...pad-a5-big.jpg


 ::ccool::  Lady ...merci pour tous tes renseignements  ::zoubi::  ...surtout pour le lien avec le bloc note ...il est quand mme particulier , je devrais trouver  :;):  mme si pour l'instant , pas encore reussi  ::cry:: 

j'ai aussi regarder dans les petites mines , j'ai pas trouv les bonnes bien sr , mais des toutes petites et fines ...avec ce qu'il y a crit dessus ...et une bonne loupe  ::mouarf::  j'ai trouv le lien sur internet  :

"Encre, pointe fine pour ligne du stylo multi-action. 

 MiniStar D ISO 12757-2 DOC SUISSE F "
mais j'avance pas plus...c'est quoi un stylo multi - action ?  ::roll:: 






> Salut Rothen  coucou Sylvain 
> 
> Pour le stylo numrique, le truc de Logitech. En fait cela ne fonctionne que sur du papier spcial dont Lady a donn le lien. Le papier a des points de repaires pour le stylo sous forme de petites bosses et creux, ou de phnomne lectrique. donc , il faut absolument que je le trouve pour que  le stylo puisse encore servir 
> Jen avais entendu parler  lpoque des prototypes, je ne savais pas que ctait sorti commercialement . Dcidment il tait vraiment passionn des nouvelles technologies ton mari. oh a , oui en plus dans une quantit de domaine ...ce qui explique que je suis loin d'avoir tout rsolu 
> 
>   chaque passion , il faisait le max  par exemple pour ses orchides , on avait un vrai labo pour la reproduction , les adultes avaient une serre avec des lampes spciales avec squences d'clairage , le chauffage  et le systme pro de Dutri pour la pulverisation ( me suis vanouie quand je suis tombe sur la facture 
> bref une vraie usine avec des tuyaux partout ...une journe complte  2 pour tout dmonter 
> et dans toutes ses passions a a t comme a ...avec le recul je me demande comment il a pu faire autant de choses 
> c'est limite "normal "
> ...


l je viens de trouver  ...entre la tlcommande ...et la souris  ::mouarf:: 




c'est quoi ce truc ?  :8O:  ..quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

> . Personnellement, je n'ai jamais t fan, mais je connais des gens qui adorent 
> 
>  ben ,justement ,  c'est un de ceux l que je cherche   , un vrai fan pour m'aider  trier " la montagne "  de choses que j'ai avec  j'espre en trouver un parmi vous ...ou mme plusieurs , ca serait encore mieux  
> 
> Par contre, je crois que tellement la simulation est pousse, il faut lire le manuel avant de faire dcoller l'avion correctement 
> 
>  en ce qui concernait mon mari , aucun souci de ce ct l 
> 
> 
> la recherche des fans du flight simulator est lance ...mais il y en a qui bossent  ...alors pour a , j'aurai peut-tre des rponses ce soir

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour le nouvelle photo, il semble que ce soit un microphone avec camera intgr. (pas totalement sur).
Sinon, pour les jeux je suis fan et je connais plus ou moins, mais pour les Flight Simulation ... non  ::P:  (mais je doute que tu es 100 boites de Flight Simulation  ::P:  )

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour le nouvelle photo, il semble que ce soit un microphone avec camera intgr. (pas totalement sur).


Pas du tout (enfin presque).

Il s'agit d'un dictaphone modle Philips SpeechMike Pro 6274 (nom de code LFH6274)
Un dictaphone sert habituellement, par exemple  un patron  dicter une lettre que sa secrtaire taperas ensuite.

Je n'ai pas encore trouv de doc particulire sur celui-ci, mais il se pourrait qu'il ait en plus un systme de reconnaissance vocale qui fait que le message dict est automatiquement traduit en temps rel en texte dans un document word ou autre (do le cot USB pour le brancher  l'ordinateur)

Par contre, il devrait y avoir au moins un cd de drivers avec, et peut-tre quelques accessoires, mais l je n'en sais encore rien

----------


## LittleWhite

Ah, dsol  ::(: 
Mais alors, le truc noir au milieu, c'est quoi ? du design ?  ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

A priori une sorte de joystick pour contrler l'ordinateur. a doit faire comme une souris, je pense.

Je ne trouve pas de doc particulire sur ce modle, juste qu'il n'est plus en vente et remplac par le LFH5274


EDIT : Je pense que ce n'tait pas un produit vendu en France mais plutt en Angleterre, bien qu'il semble exister une version franaise du manuel d'utilisation que je n'arrive pas  trouver.

a doit pouvoir se vendre une 50ne d'euro, je pense.

----------


## LittleWhite

En effet : 

http://www.neox.fr/Peripheriques/Sou...18.html#_index

http://www.aaaprice.com/phillfspeecp1.html

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pas du tout (enfin presque).
> 
> Il s'agit d'un dictaphone modle Philips SpeechMike Pro 6274 (nom de code LFH6274)
> Un dictaphone sert habituellement, par exemple  un patron  dicter une lettre que sa secrtaire taperas ensuite.


La connection USB sert plutt  ramener les enregistrements vers le PC. Si il y a reco vocale, elle ne s'effectue certainement pas sur le matos embarqu.

En revanche, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit un "dictaphone" au sens propre, dans la mesure o cet appareil semble tre conu pour ne fonctionner que connect  un PC (le cable non amovible) et n'est donc pas un dictaphone au sens propre (appareil autonome) mais en effet un micro avec des commandes spcifiques utilises par un logiciel spcifique sur le PC.

----------


## giragu03

> Pour le nouvelle photo, il semble que ce soit un microphone avec camera intgr. (pas totalement sur).
> Sinon, pour les jeux je suis fan et je connais plus ou moins, mais pour les Flight Simulation ... non  (mais je doute que tu es 100 boites de Flight Simulation  )


Alors l, il est possible d'avoir des dizaines de botes de Flight Simulator (arriver  la centaine peut-tre pas), car il y a eu plein de packs supplmentaires sortis (packs contenant de nouvelles zones, de nouveaux engins,...). Flight Simulator, j'y ai jou un petit peu il y a quelques annes, le dcollage ce n'est pas le plus dur, le plus compliqu c'est l'atterrissage (je n'en ai pas russi beaucoup, dj quand j'arrivais  me poser, j'tais content mais aprs il fallait encore arriver  arrter l'avion avant de cogner quelque chose  ::aie:: ), mais effectivement c'est assez difficile. Aprs je ne sais pas si je pourrai beaucoup aider Rothen  faire le tri dans tout ce qu'elle a.
Je connais un petit peu plus Train Simulator (j'adorais rouler  toute vapeur avec l'Orient-Express), mais ce n'est pas le sujet.

----------


## rothen

::merci::  tous pour vos rponses  ::zoubi:: 
on avance bien aujourd'hui  :;): 




> Sinon, pour les jeux je suis fan et je connais plus ou moins,  ben du coup , tu pourras m'aider pour d'autres mais pour les Flight Simulation ... non  (mais je doute que tu es 100 boites de Flight Simulation  )  en fait , je sais pas combien de choses j'ai sur ce jeu , car comme dab , c'est dispatch dans toute la maison  mais  mon avis mon mari a du acheter tout ce qui a du exister pour ce jeu  c'est pour ca que j'ai besoin de l'aide d'un aussi fana






> Il s'agit d'un dictaphone modle Philips SpeechMike Pro 6274 (nom de code LFH6274)
> Un dictaphone sert habituellement, par exemple  un patron  dicter une lettre que sa secrtaire taperas ensuite. oh merci Yves  , ce que tu viens de dire me rappelle une boite que j'ai eue entre les mains  bon , il n'y a plus qu' la retrouver  comme j'ai dcid de passer la journe  "brasser "  avec un peu de chance ...enfin beaucoup 
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore trouv de doc particulire sur celui-ci, mais il se pourrait qu'il ait en plus un systme de reconnaissance vocale qui fait que le message dict est automatiquement traduit en temps rel en texte dans un document word ou autre (do le cot USB pour le brancher  l'ordinateur)
> 
> Par contre, il devrait y avoir au moins un cd de drivers avec, et peut-tre quelques accessoires, mais l je n'en sais encore rienje "brasse " aussi la dedans depuis ce matin ...je mets tous les drivers dans la mme boite , donc ca devrait tre plus facile ...enfin srement







> Alors l, il est possible d'avoir des dizaines de botes de Flight Simulator  car il y a eu plein de packs supplmentaires sortis (packs contenant de nouvelles zones, de nouveaux engins,...).eh oui , c'est ce que je disais ...il y en a  Flight Simulator, j'y ai jou un petit peu il y a quelques annes, le dcollage ce n'est pas le plus dur, le plus compliqu c'est l'atterrissage  Aprs je ne sais pas si je pourrai beaucoup aider Rothen  faire le tri dans tout ce qu'elle a. ben , peut-tre un peu dj  
> 
> Je connais un petit peu plus Train Simulator (j'adorais rouler  toute vapeur avec l'Orient-Express), mais ce n'est pas le sujet.oh si ...oh si ...mon mari aussi


en ce qui concerne le flight simulator ,est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner un lien pour que je vois avec quelle manette ca se jouait ?  ::roll:: 
ca serait dj un bon dbut  :;): 
moi , pendant ce temps , je vais essayer de rassembler ce que je peux trouver dans la maison sur ce jeu  ::D:

----------


## Barsy

Alors petite prcision : ce n'est pas du vernis, c'est juste que j'ai russi  faire un montage sur photoshop pour rendre mes mains plus agrable  lil.

Sans montage, ma main aurait ressembl  a :


Pour ce qui est de Flight Simulator, j'aurai t intress, il fut une poque. J'avais pas mal jou au 98, 2000 et 2004. Mais le problme de ce jeu, c'est surtout qu'il faut tre quip avec un joystick et que malheureusement, je n'en ai plus. Et aujourd'hui, j'aurai peu d'intrt  en racheter un pour un jeu auquel je ne jouerai que peu.

Cela dit rothen. Si par hasard, tu dniches un joystick, il peut tre intressant de faire un lot group avec le jeu.
Pour info, un joystick a ressemble  a :

----------


## Lady

> Alors l, il est possible d'avoir des dizaines de botes de Flight Simulator (arriver  la centaine peut-tre pas), car il y a eu plein de packs supplmentaires sortis (packs contenant de nouvelles zones, de nouveaux engins,...). Flight Simulator, j'y ai jou un petit peu il y a quelques annes, le dcollage ce n'est pas le plus dur, le plus compliqu c'est l'atterrissage (je n'en ai pas russi beaucoup, dj quand j'arrivais  me poser, j'tais content mais aprs il fallait encore arriver  arrter l'avion avant de cogner quelque chose ), mais effectivement c'est assez difficile. Aprs je ne sais pas si je pourrai beaucoup aider Rothen  faire le tri dans tout ce qu'elle a.
> Je connais un petit peu plus Train Simulator (j'adorais rouler  toute vapeur avec l'Orient-Express), mais ce n'est pas le sujet.


Je plussois le problme atterrissage ... j'ai du jou a un des vieux flight simulator (genre sur Windows 95) et effectivement dcoll faut juste allumer les gaz, desserrer le frein, acclrer et tirer sur le manche en priant de monter assez vite pour pas se prendre le bloc gris (qui devait reprsenter un immeuble ?) en bout de piste. J'ai jamais russi a atterrir ... (et jtaie dans le tutorial  ::aie:: )


Et pour le stylo multi-action a priori c'est des stylo multifonction stylo + criterium ... mais a priori le stylo correspondant est plus en vente car je l'ai pas trouv sur le site du distributeur http://autopointinc.com/ministar-ink-refill.html

----------


## rothen

> Alors petite prcision : ce n'est pas du vernis, c'est juste que j'ai russi  faire un montage sur photoshop pour rendre mes mains plus agrable  lil.
>  euh oui ...t'as bien fait  je te prfre et de loin ...en "effmin"  
> 
>  Pour ce qui est de Flight Simulator, j'aurai t intress, il fut une poque. J'avais pas mal jou au 98, 2000 et 2004.  ah ben c'est super tu vas aussi pouvoir m'aider  trier tout ca Cela dit rothen. Si par hasard, tu dniches un joystick, il peut tre intressant de faire un lot group avec le jeu.oui , oui , c'est ce que j'ai l'intention de faire , un pacage complet , pour que tout parte d'un coup  ...c'est pour ca que j'ai besoin d'aide pour le faire 
> Pour info, un joystick a ressemble  a : 
>  ah oui , ca j'ai dj vu...mme jou avec  mme si je prfre les volants ...plus mon truc


 bon , je vais rassembler tout a et aprs je vous ferai des photos de ce que j'ai , comme ca vous pourrez m'aider   :;): ...mais bon , soyez pas presss , ca va srement prendre plusieurs heures  ::mouarf3:: 



> Et pour le stylo multi-action a priori c'est des stylo multifonction stylo + criterium ... mais a priori le stylo correspondant est plus en vente car je l'ai pas trouv sur le site du distributeur http://autopointinc.com/ministar-ink-refill.html
>  oui Lady , c'est le lien que j'avais trouv aussi ...ah je m'pate , par contre j'ai pas russi  voir  quoi ressemblait ce fameux stylo ...t'as une ide ?

----------


## rothen

> Je sais pas si se modle fait que le texte
> 
>  euh ...je pense que oui  , car j'ai trouv a 
> 
> 
>  ou aussi les dessins comme celui de Wacom.
> 
>  c'est bien de celui-l que tu parlais ? 
> 
> ...

----------


## Bluedeep

On dirait l'ardoise magique de PHB dans Dilbert  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

C'est pas un cran mais une autre tablette graphique comme celle avec le dessin de chat d'il y a quelques jour. Wacom tant une trs bonne marque de tablette i tu retrouve tout a doit pouvoir se vendre assez facilement.

----------


## rothen

> On dirait l'ardoise magique de PHB dans Dilbert


 euh  ::oops::  , je vais encore une fois paraitre nulle ...mais je connais pas  ::cry::  c'est quoi , un film ?  ::roll:: 





> C'est pas un cran mais une autre tablette graphique comme celle avec le dessin de chat d'il y a quelques jour. Wacom tant une trs bonne marque de tablette i tu retrouve tout a doit pouvoir se vendre assez facilement.


 merci Lady , je vais essayer  :;):  mais je commence  en avoir un peu marre de tous ces trucs  complter ...bon , faut se dire qu' force ,il y en aura de moins en moins  trouver ::mouarf::  

  dj , je vais essayer de rgler le pb flight simulator  ::mouarf:: 

alors en joystick j'ai un petit 


bon , c'est pas pour ce jeu , mais a peut aller avec quoi ? 

ensuite un plus complet :
 

et celui qui je pense est le mieux adapt car en plus , le manche monte et descend 


votre avis  ::roll::  

bien sr  , j'ai commenc par le plus facile  ::mouarf:: 
je vais continuer  trier les  CD , les bouquins , les cartes ... :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> euh  , je vais encore une fois paraitre nulle ...mais je connais pas  c'est quoi , un film ?


Non, une BD US satirique, trs populaire qui paraissait dans le Monde Informatique (ou dans 01 ?????) et qui a fait l'objet d'albums :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilbert

PHB c'est "Pointy Haired Boss" (en franais ont dit le "Boss a tte de pioche"), qui est le patron de Dilbert.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointy-haired_Boss

La BD de Dilbert est connue pour le principe ponyme, qui est une extension du principe de Peter :




> "Les gens les moins comptents sont systmatiquement affects aux postes o ils risquent de causer le moins de dgts : ceux de managers."

----------


## Auteur

> Je plussois le problme atterrissage ... j'ai du jou a un des vieux flight simulator (genre sur Windows 95) et effectivement dcoll faut juste allumer les gaz, desserrer le frein, acclrer et tirer sur le manche en priant de monter assez vite pour pas se prendre le bloc gris (qui devait reprsenter un immeuble ?) en bout de piste. J'ai jamais russi a atterrir ... (et jtaie dans le tutorial )


a se conduit comme une voiture finalement  ::mrgreen:: 






> La BD de Dilbert est connue pour le principe ponyme, qui est une extension du principe de Peter :
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Les gens les moins comptents sont systmatiquement affects aux postes o ils risquent de causer le moins de dgts : ceux de managers."


j'aurai dit "commercial"  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

ah merci Francois pour les infos et pour les liens ::zoubi::  j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui ...

d'un autre ct , c'est normal que je ne connaisse pas , comme je ne connais pas l'univers de travail du bureau ...non , a non plus  ::mouarf2:: 




> a se conduit comme une voiture finalement   coucou Auteur 
> ouais ,tout  fait , surtout  quand ca t'arrive pas  dcoller  
> 
> j'aurai dit "commercial" 
> 
> 
> [SIZE="3"ah , nouveau sujet de polmique ][/SIZE]


 bon , avant que ca dgnre   ::mouarf::  voil ce que j'ai trouv  mettre dans le lot  flight simulateur :
les boites :


les CD 



les bouquins :


une partie des cartes ( l j'ai pas tout mis ) 


et pour le vraiment mordu  ::mouarf::  le kit complet pour passer la licence de pilote  ::lol:: 

bon , ben ca passe plus ...maxi 5   ::mouarf:: ...je la mets dans le prochain post  :;):

----------


## rothen

voil la dernire photo ...

le kit pour passer la licence  :;): 



bon , alors ceux qui connaissent ce jeu , je peux faire un pacage avec tout ca + le gros joystick et le manche 

ou est-ce qu'il manque quelque chose  ::roll:: 

bon , dj le CD de 98  ::?:  mais je devrais le retrouver  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Alors, point de vue, jeu vido (mme si celui-ci je trouve pas que ce soit vraiment un jeu  ::P: ), tu prend tout les Flight Simulator (Donc le X / le 2004 / le 2002 / le 98 ) tu les mets ensemble. Ensuite, tu met avec toutes les trucs qui sont marqus du genre : "Extension / Upgrade de Flight Simulator".
Ensuite, tu peux revendre en "Pack Flight Simulator".

Toutefois, dans les choses que tu nous montre, je pense que tout n'est pas li au "jeu". 
Notamment, X Plane / Fly / Flight II / Total Air War sont des jeux  part (que tu pourra vendre sparment (sauf si c'est marqu "Extension Flight Simulator" et que j'ai pas russi  voir).
Pour le manuel final ... euh ... je doute que ce soit li  un jeu quelconque  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> ou est-ce qu'il manque quelque chose


l'avion, et les htesses de l'air  ::D:  

 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

Je vous laisse retrouver l'avion, moi je pars  la recherche des htesses  ::mrgreen:: 


Auteur, retient la porte, j'arrive !!!
 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> l'avion, et les htesses de l'air


ah ...dans cet ordre  ::roll::  ... a m'tonne de toi  ::mouarf:: 






> Je vous laisse retrouver l'avion, moi je pars  la recherche des htesses 
> 
> 
> Auteur, retient la porte, j'arrive !!!


 ah ben voil ...au moins toi Yves tu t'assumes  ::mouarf:: 




> Toutefois, dans les choses que tu nous montre, je pense que tout n'est pas li au "jeu". 
> Notamment, X Plane / Fly / Flight II / Total Air War sont des jeux  part (que tu pourra vendre sparment  en fait je veux faire un pacage "avion " , c'est le mme esprit 
> 
> Pour le manuel final ... euh ... je doute que ce soit li  un jeu quelconque 
>  ben non , c'est un clin d'oeil  c'est les papiers pour passer la licence d'avion

----------


## LittleWhite

Tu fais la package comme tu veux au final. Mais plus ton package est gros, plus tu as des chances d'avoir des personnes qui viennent te voir et te dise : "Oh je voulais que cette toute petite partie l" ... Enfin, comme tu veux  :;):

----------


## rothen

en fait , LittleWhite , mon but c'est de vendre a vraiment pas cher ..mais  un passionn  :;): 

et le passionn aimera le tout  :;): 

 bon , pendant que vous cherchez les hotesses  ::mouarf:: moi je regarde "l'amour est dans le pr" ...eh ouais , on a les rves qu'on peut   ::mouarf::  

Yves , tu regardes toujours pas  ::mrgreen:: 

Et Barsy ..toi qui a connu ce jeu ...tu penses que je peux faire ce pactage ou pas ??  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

Incroyable !! Flight simulator 98, 2002 et 2004 !! Que d'excellents jeux (et oui, je maintiens, ce sont des jeux).

Cela dit,  part l'avion et les htesses, il manque surtout dans le package le costume du pilote :


Moi je ne joue pas  ce jeu l si je n'ai pas les fringues qui vont avec. On est passionn ou on l'est pas nan mais oh !!  ::P: 

Et j'oubliais le gilet de sauvetage sous le sige et une trappe avec un masque  oxygne au dessus en cas de dpressurisation de la cabine. Et pour encore plus de ralisme, il est ncessaire d'habiter un appartement au 10me tage minimum pour pouvoir sauter en parachute en cas d'absolue ncessit.

_"Ladies and gentlemen, the commander in chief. Welcome on board. We are experiencing turbulence, please hold tight !"

"PNC aux portes... armement des toboggans... vrification de la porte oppose. "_

Je me remettrai bien au dernier mais je sais que je n'aurais pas le temps d'y jouer. Et comme le dit LittleWhite, je ferai parti des gens qui diront "je veux que le jeu et le joystick...".  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

oh que c'est gentil Sylvain de m'offrir ces 2 pilotes  ::mouarf:: ...bon , je prfre celui de gauche ...il a l'air timide ...et j'adore les timides   ::wow:: 

bon , plus srieusement  ::lol:: , c'est sr que je pourrai m'amuser  vendre a en morceaux ...mais srieusement  , pas envie de m'embter ...tout d'un coup c'est plus simple  :;): 

 ton avis , pour que ca soit vraiment attractif ,  combien je peux mettre le tout  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

> Et Barsy ..toi qui a connu ce jeu ...tu penses que je peux faire ce pactage ou pas ??


Pour rpondre, je dirai qu'il n'y a plus trop d'intrt  vendre les versions antrieures au 2010 (celui avec un X dessus... Et dsol Auteur, mais le X n'a rien  voir avec les htesses  ::P: )

Aprs, pour le reste, je dirais que les bouquins peuvent peut-tre se vendre  part. Mais il y en a qui sont sans doute trop vieux pour intresser du monde. Alors qu'un package se vendra peut-tre mieux en effet.

D'autre part, il me semble que X-plane est un jeu de simulation plus raliste que Flight Simulator. Mais je n'y ai jamais jou.

Cela dit, aprs quelques recherches, il semblerait judicieux de mettre les bouquins dans le lot puisqu'on se rapproche apparemment davantage du vrai pilotage.

Aprs, Est-ce que les jeux se vendront mieux ensemble que sparment... Ou quel joystick mettre avec quel jeu... Je sais pas trop...

----------


## rothen

en fait je veux mettre les 2 joystick dans le lot , car apparemment ils ont servi  a  :;): ...

je sais pas , le lot complet  50  , ca te parait cher ou pas  ::roll:: 

j'ai vraiment aucun ide  ::calim2::

----------


## Barsy

En fait, c'est surtout les livres qui m'intriguent... Difficile  valuer  cause de a. Parfois, a peut couter cher des livres spcialis dans un domaine (en informatique par exemple, il n'est pas rare d'en voir  50). Je pense notamment au kit pour passer la licence qui se vend 44.90 sur E-Bay.

Pour ce qui est des jeux, malheureusement ils n'ont plus beaucoup d'intrt,  part Flight Simulator X qui est le dernier sorti et qui coute encore 20 neuf.
Pour les autres Flight Simulator, ils sont trop vieux. Et c'est malheureusement le cas des autres jeux (Flight Unlimited 2 date de 1998, Total air war date de 1997 et X-Plane est en version 7 alors que la dernire sortie est la 10).

Enfin, pour les joystick,  part celui de Microsoft que je trouve  5 d'occasion, j'ai pas russi  valuer les autres.

Donc 50, a peut tre un bon prix... Mais c'est difficile d'en tre vraiment sur.

----------


## Barsy

Si, j'ai trouv pour le Virtual Pilot Pro :

http://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_jeu.../151355923.htm (9)
http://www.amazon.com/Products-Virtu.../dp/B002RG6K9K (27$)

Aprs, le problme de cette manette est la connectique qui m'a l'air particulire (DB9 que je ne connais pas)...

----------


## rothen

Merci Sylvain pour tous ses renseignements  ::zoubi:: 

c'est vrai que mettre un prix , c'est jamais vident  ::?: 

bon , je ferai a aux cartes demain  ::mouarf:: 

25 , 30 ou 35 le lot ...on verra bien ce qui sort  ::roll:: ...mais tout d'un coup ...faut vraiment que je fasse de la place ...

bonne nuit  toi  ::zoubi::  ..et  ceux qui sont encore l  :;): 

 ::coucou::  ..et  demain ...en forme , car j'ai trouv encore un truc ...introuvable  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> ah ...dans cet ordre  ... a m'tonne de toi


ben sans avion, difficile de faire venir les htesses  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Le problme (que j'ai eu) avec les joysticks, c'est que si ce n'est pas en USB, cela ne vaut gure le coup, maintenant.

J'en mettrai qu'un, car il n'y en a pas besoin de deux ( vive mon argument ).
(Oui, on ne peut pas jouer  deux  ce genre de jeux et on ne peux pas jouer avec deux joystick  la fois non plus  ::P: )

----------


## rothen

> ben sans avion, difficile de faire venir les htesses


 ah ouais ..t'es plus cartsien que moi  ::mouarf::  c'est comme ca qu'on dit non ? ::roll::  pour ceux qui rflechissent plus  ::mouarf::  





> J'en mettrai qu'un, car il n'y en a pas besoin de deux ( vive mon argument ).
> (Oui, on ne peut pas jouer  deux  ce genre de jeux et on ne peux pas jouer avec deux joystick  la fois non plus )


 ben je verrai demain , j'en mettrai peut-tre un avec le lot voiture ...encore que l j'ai volant et pdale  ::roll::  
on verra  tte repose  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

cartsien ? Quelqu'un qui aime les cartes ? c'est mieux pour tre pilote d'avion  ::P:  (moi aussi je suis jamais sur du sens des mots compliqus)

----------


## rothen

> cartsien ? Quelqu'un qui aime les cartes ? c'est mieux pour tre pilote d'avion  (moi aussi je suis jamais sur du sens des mots compliqus)


 euh ..je pensais pas  a  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> ah ouais ..t'es plus cartsien que moi


A la lecture de tes interventions, cela ne semble pas tre un objectif hors du commun  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> A la lecture de tes interventions, cela ne semble pas tre un objectif hors du commun


 euh ...tout compte fait ...t'as raison :;):    ..ca doit  pour ca  tre pour a que je me plais avec vous sur ce forum ...a me change  ::mouarf3::

----------


## giragu03

::coucou:: 
50 pour tout le lot ne me parat pas surestim, mais je t'avoue que je n'ai pas pris (ni eu) le temps d'aller voir les prix de chaque lment.
A plus tard.

----------


## rothen

> 50 pour tout le lot ne me parat pas surestim.



 ::salut::  Guillaume !

en fait , mettre le prix sur un article , c'est le plus difficile , surtout pour quelqu'un comme moi qui n'a aucune notion de la valeur des choses  ::oops::  

Quand t'as mis un article sur internet , qu'une heure aprs il y a un acheteur et que plusieurs telphonent pour le mme article ,l tu te dis : tu ne l'as pas vendu assez cher ...mais c'est trop tard  ::yaisse:: 
c'est pour a que j'ai tant besoin de vous  ::calim2:: 

en ce qui concerne le flightsimulator ,je vais rflechir  ::roll::  




> En fait, c'est surtout les livres qui m'intriguent... Difficile  valuer  cause de a. Parfois, a peut couter cher des livres spcialis dans un domaine (en informatique par exemple, il n'est pas rare d'en voir  50). alors l je peux te dire que ca ne se vend pas du tout , mon mari en avait je pense dans presque tous les domaines et j'ai eu un mal fou  en vendre , mme  1 , c'est tellement vite dpass ..ou alors c'est un domaine que je ne connais pas  quelqu'un peut me donner un lien pour que j'aille voir  ? je serai curieuse de voir le genre qui se vend en occasion  ce prix l   Je pense notamment au kit pour passer la licence qui se vend 44.90 sur E-Baydu coup ,  je me tate ...je vais peut-tre l'enlever du lot et le vendre  part ...ou le donner avec si le courant passe bien avec l'acheteur .
> 
>  .


 j'ai aussi trouv a ...grce  ta rflexion Sevyc  ::zoubi:: ...je savais bien que j'avais vu une boite dans cet esprit 



un truc qui devrait tre entier  ::lol::  bon , maintenant est-ce que c'est encore d'actualit  ::roll::  et si oui ,  combien je peux le vendre ? ... vous de me le dire ::calim2::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> Envoy par Barsy  
> En fait, c'est surtout les livres qui m'intriguent... Difficile  valuer  cause de a. Parfois, a peut couter cher des livres spcialis dans un domaine (en informatique par exemple, il n'est pas rare d'en voir  50).
>  alors l je peux te dire que ca ne se vend pas du tout , mon mari en avait je pense dans presque tous les domaines et j'ai eu un mal fou  en vendre , mme  1 , c'est tellement vite dpass ..ou alors c'est un domaine que je ne connais pas


Tu vends sur quels sites ?

----------


## Lady

C'est vrai que certaine chose mriteraient d'tre mis sur Ebay en mode enchre ... le problmes c'est que c'est payant mme si tu vend pas non ? (sauf jour de promotions mis en ventes gratuites)

----------


## Barsy

> alors l je peux te dire que ca ne se vend pas du tout , mon mari en avait je pense dans presque tous les domaines et j'ai eu un mal fou  en vendre , mme  1 , c'est tellement vite dpass ..ou alors c'est un domaine que je ne connais pas


Quand je disais 50, c'est neuf. Donc a peut faire 30 d'occasion.

Cela dit, le problme des livres c'est qu'effectivement a peut vite devenir dpass. Surtout si c'est dans un domaine qui volue trs vite (l'informatique par exemple). Mais je sais qu'en mcanique par contre, il y a de vieux livre qui sont encore d'actualit.
Et concernant l'aviation, je n'ai aucune notion de la vitesse d'volution.

D'autre part, plus un livre va tre pointu dans un domaine, moins il intressera de monde et plus rapidement il sera dpass.

Enfin, concernant les prix que je donne plus haut, c'est en fonction des annonces similaires que je trouve sur le net. Mais il arrive que des gens mettent des annonces  des prix ne correspondant pas  la valeur relle du bien.

PS : Pour Dragon Naturally Speaking, la dernire version est la 11 qui coute une centaine d'euros. Aprs, je pense que tu pourrais quand mme essayer de vendre la tienne autour de 20 ou 30...

----------


## rothen

> Tu vends sur quels sites ?


 ::salut::  Lung ! en fait au dbut j'ai essay beaucoup de sites , mme le votre d'ailleurs  ::mouarf:: et ca n'a rien donn  ::?: mme les derniers qu'il avait achets ...et que moi je trouvais hors de prix  :8O: ...bon , j'ai quand mme vendu 10  le lot de tous les Linux et de tous les Windev , calendrier et gadgets compris  ::mouarf::  ah ouais , ca , ca m'a fait de la place  ::mouarf2:: ...en plus , ca pse des tonnes ce genre de bouquin  ::mouarf:: alors  1  ca ne peut se vendre que sur place , forcment , a limite  ::?:  




> C'est vrai que certaine chose mriteraient d'tre mis sur Ebay en mode enchre ... le problmes c'est que c'est payant mme si tu vend pas non ? (sauf jour de promotions mis en ventes gratuites)


 ::coucou:: Lady ! 
en fait j'ai essay une fois sur Ebay ...et j'ai rien compris  ::?:  ouais ca n'tonne personne  ::mouarf::  alors plutt que de faire des btises ,  ::calim2:: j'vite ce site ...mais quelqu'un d'autre va bien te rpondre  :;):  




> coucou Sylvain Cela dit, le problme des livres c'est qu'effectivement a peut vite devenir dpass. Surtout si c'est dans un domaine qui volue trs vite (l'informatique par exemple). ah ca , c'est vraiment  mon avis ce qui dcote le plus ...est-ce que c'est pareil pour les informaticiens ? Mais je sais qu'en mcanique par contre, il y a de vieux livre qui sont encore d'actualit. tout  fait , dans d'autres domaines , radioamateurisme ou musique par exemple ca se vend bien mieux 
> 
> D'autre part, plus un livre va tre pointu dans un domaine, moins il intressera de monde et plus rapidement il sera dpass. oui , mais surtout en informatique ...comme la plupart des appareils ..je m'en rends compte tous les jours 
> 
> PS : Pour Dragon Naturally Speaking, la dernire version est la 11 qui coute une centaine d'euros. Aprs, je pense que tu pourrais quand mme essayer de vendre la tienne autour de 20 ou 30.. merci pour la cte je vais essayer  15 ou 20  , comme c'est les vacances , pas beaucoup d'acheteurs en ce moment ...d'ailleurs je trouve normal de donner la priorit  aux vacances ..si je pouvais , je ferai pareil  .

----------


## sevyc64

> est-ce que c'est pareil pour les informaticiens ?


Pas loin.

a dpend des postes, le domaine informatique est vaste, mais  22-25 ans on est un jeune geek plein d'avenir. Pass 35 ans, beaucoup de chef d'entreprise nous considrent comme de vieux papy totalement dpass et surtout pas capable de se tenir au gout du jour.
Il faudrait, selon eux, soit s'orienter sur des postes de manager, chefs de projets (des brasseurs d'air improductifs, en gros), soit se mettre  son compte, soit changer de mtier.

----------


## rothen

Coucou Yves  ::zoubi:: 

waouh ...j'avais mis a en plaisanterie , je pensais pas que a pouvait avoir une part de vrit  ::calim2:: 

bon , t'exagre srement un peu  ::mouarf::  mais c'est vrai que comme a avance tellement vite dans ce domaine , t'as intret  te mettre toujours au jour du jour  ::lol:: 

remarques c'est pareil pour les nanas ...aprs 35 ans ...on est beaucoup moins bien cotes   ::yaisse:: .. te dis pas  mon age  ::mouarf3:: 

 t'as vu ,grace  toi ,  j'ai touv la boite de l'appareil d'hier ...tu vois , t'es encore pas dpass  ::ccool::

----------


## Lung

> waouh ...j'avais mis a en plaisanterie , je pensais pas que a pouvait avoir une part de vrit 
> 
> bon , t'exagre srement un peu


Hlas, non.   ::(:

----------


## lola06

> Lung ! en fait au dbut j'ai essay beaucoup de sites , mme le votre d'ailleurs et ca n'a rien donn mme les derniers qu'il avait achets ...et que moi je trouvais hors de prix ...bon , j'ai quand mme vendu 10  le lot de tous les Linux et de tous les Windev , calendrier et gadgets compris  ah ouais , ca , ca m'a fait de la place ...en plus , ca pse des tonnes ce genre de bouquin alors  1  ca ne peut se vendre que sur place , forcment , a limite


Coucou,

Perso je vend rgulirement plein de vieilles choses qui trainent et en gnral je trouve facilement acqureur sur leboncoin.




> Coucou Yves 
> 
> waouh ...j'avais mis a en plaisanterie , je pensais pas que a pouvait avoir une part de vrit 
> 
> bon , t'exagre srement un peu  mais c'est vrai que comme a avance tellement vite dans ce domaine , t'as intret  te mettre toujours au jour du jour 
> 
> remarques c'est pareil pour les nanas ...aprs 35 ans ...on est beaucoup moins bien cotes  .. te dis pas  mon age


35 ans tu es gentille (malheureusement), j'ai plusieurs boites (SSII) qui m'ont dit ( moi ou des collgues) qu'ils n'embauchent plus de femmes de plus de 26 ans !!!  ::calim2:: 

Trop de risques de faire des enfants  :8O:

----------


## giragu03

Des profs en cole d'ingnieur nous ont mme sorti que si on restait plus de cinq ans dveloppeur, c'est qu'on avait rat notre vie. Donc en sortant  23 ans (si pas de redoublement, pas de rorientation ni de classe saute), je te laisse imaginer...
Quand est-ce que les gens comprendront que chef de projet n'est pas le mme boulot que dveloppeur ? C'est comme si on demandait  un maon de devenir architecte aprs cinq ans  monter des parpaings : dsol, mais ce n'est pas le mme travail. Certains ont l'envie et les comptences pour voluer vers ces postes, d'autres non.
C'tait mon coup de gueule du jour.

----------


## rothen

> Hlas, non.





> Coucou,
> 35 ans tu es gentille (malheureusement), j'ai plusieurs boites (SSII) qui m'ont dit ( moi ou des collgues) qu'ils n'embauchent plus de femmes de plus de 26 ans !!! 
> Trop de risques de faire des enfants


 ouh l  :8O:  mais vous tes dans un monde "impitoyable"  ::(:   , je ne voyais pas a comme a  ::?:  du coup  doit stresser  mort ce genre de situation  ::calim2:: 

c'est vrai , c'est un monde que je ne connais pas du tout , j'ai beau rflchir  ::roll::  aucun de mes amis ne fait   :8O:  

par contre grce  vous j'apprends beaucoup de choses et en plus , beaucoup ont de l'humour ...vous n'tes donc pas des cas desepres ,en tous cas , moi , malgrs vos "diffrences"  ::mouarf:: je vous aime bien   ::yaisse::  


En ce qui concerne Ebay , coucou Lola  ::lol::  , je m'adresserai  toi si je me dcide  passer par l ...pour que tu me donnes la marche  suivre  :;): 




> Des profs en cole d'ingnieur nous ont mme sorti que si on restait plus de cinq ans dveloppeur, c'est qu'on avait rat notre vie. 
> Quand est-ce que les gens comprendront que chef de projet n'est pas le mme boulot que dveloppeur ? euh oui ....je ne sais pas du tout ce que fait l'un ...et ce que fait l'autre , tu peux m'expliquer ?  C'est comme si on demandait  un maon de devenir architecte aprs cinq ans  monter des parpaings ca j'ai compris  dsol, mais ce n'est pas le mme travail. 
> C'tait mon coup de gueule du jour. si ca t'a fait du bien , c'est le principal

----------


## Lady

> remarques c'est pareil pour les nanas ...aprs 35 ans ...on est beaucoup moins bien cotes  .. te dis pas  mon age



Mince alors en tant qu'informaticienne j'ai une double dquote  35 ans .... faut que je me grouille il me reste 6 ans !!

----------


## rothen

> Mince alors en tant qu'informaticienne j'ai une double dquote  35 ans .... faut que je me grouille il me reste 6 ans !!


 oh ben tu as le temps de t'y prparer  ::ptdr::

----------


## DonKnacki

> En ce qui concerne Ebay , coucou Lola  , je m'adresserai  toi si je me dcide  passer par l ...pour que tu me donnes la marche  suivre


euh elle a parle du site leboncoin pas ebay  ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

> euh elle a parle du site leboncoin pas ebay


 ::salut::  nom ...c'est dingue comme j'arrive bien  retenir ton pseudo  ::mouarf:: 

euh  oui ..j'avais mal lu ...eh oui ,  mon age avanc , la vue , c'est plus   ::mouarf:: 
alors le bon coin , comme tous les sites de ce style l , je connais  :;):  par contre j'ai jamais rien compris  Ebay  ::calim2:: 

est-ce que ca marche bien quand on y met quelque chose en vente ?

----------


## giragu03

Rothen, un chef de projet gre les ressources (financires, temporelles et humaines) pour atteindre un but (par exemple un programme quand on est en informatique, si on tait dans le BTP a pourrait tre la construction d'un ouvrage d'art). Le dveloppeur, c'est une personne qui va taper du code pour raliser un programme (je simplifie un peu, selon la taille de l'quipe le rle peut tre plus ou moins tendu...).

Pour faire l'analogie avec le btiment, le chef de projet va organiser la construction de la maison (ce serait le conducteur des travaux) et le dveloppeur va tre un des ouvriers qui va intervenir dans la construction de la maison (par exemple, le maon ou le charpentier).

J'espre que c'est un petit peu plus clair.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Miaow !
> 
> belle photo  ...mais comme je suis sensible  je me dis que le chat transporte la souris ...pour la mettre  l'abri ...c'est bien  hein


C'est, euh...une faon de voir les choses...parce que la souris sera dsormais  l'abri de pas mal de petits tracas....




> donc tu ne t'appelles pas Cyrille ...ou alors a serait un affreux hasard


Oh non, pas de risque que je m'appelle comme a  ::): 

Je passe toujours de temps en temps, mais il y a trop de monde maintenant: toutes tes questions ont dj des rponses.



> est-ce que ca marche bien quand on y met quelque chose en vente ?


Y'a pas mal d'acheteurs, et leurs paiements marchent au moins aussi bien que les autres sites. Aprs a dpend de ce que tu mets...

P.S. @ guirag03: a dpend quand mme de la culture et de la taille de l'quipe, ds fois le chef de projet fait plutot un boulot de chef d'quipe....mais dans ce cas on devrait l'appeller chef d'quipe, justement.

----------


## rothen

merci Guillaume !  ::zoubi:: 

ah oui , l expliqu comme a je comprends trs bien ...c'est vrai que je baigne beaucoup plus dans la construction que dans l'informatique  ::mouarf:: 

c'est super , tous les jours j'en apprendsun peu  plus dans votre domaine   ::ccool:: 

mais du coup , mes amis ne vont plus me reconnaitre  ::mouarf:: 



[quote=MiaowZedong;6784873]  ::salut::  Miaow  C'est, euh...une faon de voir les choses...parce que la souris sera dsormais  l'abri de pas mal de petits tracas....

 c'est vrai que vu comme  , c'est une bonne chose  ::mouarf:: 


Oh non, pas de risque que je m'appelle comme a  ::): 

 bon , au moins une chose de prcise  :;):  ..par contre , c'est mignon Cyrille , moi j'aime bien  ::zoubi:: ...bon , pour connaitre le tien , va falloir encore attendre  ::mouarf:: 

Y'a pas mal d'acheteurs, et leurs paiements marchent au moins aussi bien que les autres sites. Aprs a dpend de ce que tu mets..

. ouais , ben si c'est juste pareil , je vais rester sur mes autres sites , l je comprends  ::mouarf::

----------


## lola06

> merci Guillaume ! 
> 
> ah oui , l expliqu comme a je comprends trs bien ...c'est vrai que je baigne beaucoup plus dans la construction que dans l'informatique 
> 
> c'est super , tous les jours j'en apprendsun peu  plus dans votre domaine  
> 
> mais du coup , mes amis ne vont plus me reconnaitre


Fait gaffe c'est contagieux...

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> Fait gaffe c'est contagieux...


 je ne me fais pas trop de souci pour l'instant  :;): 

j'ai de la marge  ::yaisse::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Fait gaffe c'est contagieux...


C'est comme a que t'es tombe dedans?  ::calim2:: 



> ouais , ben si c'est juste pareil , je vais rester sur mes autres sites , l je comprends


Enfin, il est quand mme trs gros, et trs connu...puis surtout il attire des collectioneurs maniaques, il y avait mme une chanson sur a (j'ai pas YouTube au boulot ::cry:: ). Donc si t'arrives pas  vendre ailleurs, a peut valoir le coup...

----------


## giragu03

> P.S. @ guirag03: a dpend quand mme de la culture et de la taille de l'quipe, ds fois le chef de projet fait plutot un boulot de chef d'quipe....mais dans ce cas on devrait l'appeller chef d'quipe, justement.


On est bien d'accord, j'ai prcis que je simplifiais un petit peu, c'tait valable pour le dveloppeur mais galement pour le chef de projet.

----------


## rothen

> Enfin, il est quand mme trs gros, et trs connu...puis surtout il attire des collectioneurs maniaques , il y avait mme une chanson sur a (j'ai pas YouTube au boulot). Donc si t'arrives pas  vendre ailleurs, a peut valoir le coup...




 ben alors j'essayerai peut-tre  ::roll::  mais avec un ami car pas envie de faire une fausse manoeuvre  ::calim2:: 

par contre pour la chanson , je vois pas  ::roll::   si tu te souviens du titre , je pourrai regarder ...moi j'ai YouTube au "bureau"  ::yaisse:: 

 eh ...je viens de m'apercevoir que vous n'avez pas eu votre nigme du jour ...c'est a de papoter  ::mouarf:: 

alors voil  :;): 


alors dedans il y a plein de morceaux de verre comme j'ai mis sur le couvercle , et le morceau de verre a l'air de pouvoir se glisser dans la pice noire ...par contre , je ne vois pas le rapport avec une camra  ::roll:: ...euh avec rien d'ailleurs  ::mouarf:: 

vous avez tout le WE pour trouver ..bonne chance   ::mouarf2::

----------


## Jipt

Coucou Rothen (et tous les autres)

Juste pour signaler que dans une heure je dmarre 15 jours de vacances,
 la campagne, sans ordi ni rien   ::ccool:: 

Bisous bisous, bonnes vacances  ceux qui partiront aussi, pas d'bol pour les autres  ::P:

----------


## Lady

> Coucou Rothen (et tous les autres)
> 
> Juste pour signaler que dans une heure je dmarre 15 jours de vacances,
>  la campagne, sans ordi ni rien  
> 
> Bisous bisous, bonnes vacances  ceux qui partiront aussi, pas d'bol pour les autres


Oh oh cure de dsintoxe !! 

Bonne vacances!

----------


## lola06

> C'est comme a que t'es tombe dedans?


Enfin mon DUT Stat/Info y a aussi contribu  ::mouarf:: 

Mais bon j'en ai converti d'autres entre-temps !!!  ::D: 




> Coucou Rothen (et tous les autres)
> 
> Juste pour signaler que dans une heure je dmarre 15 jours de vacances,
>  la campagne, sans ordi ni rien  
> 
> Bisous bisous, bonnes vacances  ceux qui partiront aussi, pas d'bol pour les autres


 ::triste::   ::ouin::   ::pleure::   ::mur::   ::piou::

----------


## rothen

> Coucou Rothen (et tous les autres)  coucou Jipt 
> 
> Juste pour signaler que dans une heure je dmarre 15 jours de vacances,
>  la campagne, sans ordi ni rien   ah ca c'est super gentil de prvenir  c'est vrai qu'avec mon ct mre poule  je me serai inquite 
> 
> Bisous bisous, bonnes vacances  ceux qui partiront aussi, pas d'bol pour les autres   bisous  toi  et bonnes vacances ...surtout profites en un max  la campagne , rien de tel pour se refaire une sant

----------


## Jipt

Suis pas encore parti (merci de vos encouragements,  ::ccool:: ),
j'en profite pour signaler que "circulez y a rien  voir !" :



> (...)alors voil 
> 
> 
> 
> alors dedans


Si je saisis directement le lien ci-dessus (en cliquant sur "citer" on voit le lien) je gagne 


> Pice jointe spcifi(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'administrateur


  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> j'en profite pour signaler que "circulez y a rien  voir !" :
> 
> Si je saisis directement le lien ci-dessus (en cliquant sur "citer" on voit le lien) je gagne


 je comprends pas , j'ai vrifi , a y tait  ::calim2:: ben , je vais reessayer  ::mouarf:: 


ca y est ...c'est bon  ::ccool::  merci Jipt  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> Pour Dragon Naturally Speaking, la dernire version est la 11 qui coute une centaine d'euros. Aprs, je pense que tu pourrais quand mme essayer de vendre la tienne autour de 20 ou 30...


pas sr que tu puisses vendre ce logiciel, il fonctionne sous Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / 95 d'aprs ce que je vois ici : 
http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Natural.../dp/B00008A6CF

Il est donc compltement dpass  ::(: 


Petit souvenir :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaM4J7blnDk"]ingnieur informatitien      - YouTube[/ame]
 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> pas sr que tu puisses vendre ce logiciel, il fonctionne sous Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / 95 d'aprs ce que je vois ici : 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Natural.../dp/B00008A6CF
> 
> Il est donc compltement dpass 
>   
> 
>  pour une fois que j'avais quelque chose de complet ...trop drle 
> 
> Petit souvenir :
> ...

----------


## sevyc64

> rassurez moi ...vous tes pas tous comme  ?


Non, non, a c'est la meilleure photo que l'on a pu trouver.
Habituellement on est pire 

Tu comprends pourquoi on reste devant nos machines maintenant
 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Tu me rappelles mes cours d'optique  l'cole, (que j'aimais) ::ccool:: 

Alors c'est un accessoire pour la peinture d'art qui permet de voir en superpos le dessin (ou la peinture) que l'on ralise et le modle. Pour un fois c'est pas un truc Hi-Tech  ::D: 
Deux image pique sur Google:



En fait en anglais camera signifie appareil photo dont ce truc doit tre lanctre. A voir les images cela servait principalement  faire des portraits mme si je suppose qu'il est galement possible de faire des paysages. 

Bonne Soire

Delias

----------


## Barsy

> pas sr que tu puisses vendre ce logiciel, il fonctionne sous Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / 95 d'aprs ce que je vois ici : 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Natural.../dp/B00008A6CF
> 
> Il est donc compltement dpass


En effet. Je ne pensais pas qu'il serait si vieux. Je me rappelle que j'avais eu la version 4 et que c'tait inutilisable. On passait tellement de temps  corriger ce qu'il crivait qu'on tait plus rapide  le taper au clavier.

Je suppose que depuis, ils ont du faire quelques progrs...  ::aie:: 

Par contre, concernant la "camra holbein lucidia", a sent la pice matresse de la collection. Je suppose que s'il est complet (c'est  dire qu'il ne manque pas de lentille) et que la boite est en bon tat (ce qui m'a l'air d'tre le cas), a pourrait avoir de la valeur.

Par contre, combien... Aucune ide...  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

> rassurez moi ...vous tes pas tous comme  ?


Nooooon, je te rassure. Il y en a qui ressemblent  a aussi :

----------


## rothen

Waouh ....vous avez dej trouv ?



*SYLVAIN* 



> Alors c'est un accessoire pour la peinture d'art qui permet de voir en superpos le dessin (ou la peinture) que l'on ralise et le modle. Pour un fois c'est pas un truc Hi-Tech 
> Deux image pique sur Google:


super d'avoir mis cette gravure , au moins on voit bien comment on s'en sert  ::ccool:: 
le dessin du bas n'aurait peut-tre pas suffit  ::mouarf::  mais du coup on comprend le principe ...un grand  ::merci::   toi 




> Par contre, concernant la "camra holbein lucidia", a sent la pice matresse de la collection. Je suppose que s'il est complet (c'est  dire qu'il ne manque pas de lentille) et que la boite est en bon tat (ce qui m'a l'air d'tre le cas), a pourrait avoir de la valeur.
> 
> Par contre, combien... Aucune ide...


coucou Sylvain  ::zoubi::  ...( ca a l'air courant comme prnom chez vous  ::roll::  ah ca doit tre pour a qu'il y a les pseudos  ::mouarf:: mais moi je trouve les prnoms plus sympas  ::calim2:: )
oui , il est  complet et en bon tat 



il m'a mme l'air neuf , donc je pense qu'il ne doit pas valoir grand chose  ::?:  et surtout qui veux tu ... part mon mari  ::mouarf:: ..qui achte ce genre de chose ::calim2:: 
je vais quand mme essayer , mais  quel prix , vraiment aucune ide  ::roll:: et quel titre je peux mettre pour l'annonce ?  votre avis ?? ::roll:: 





> Non, non, a c'est la meilleure photo que l'on a pu trouver.
> Habituellement on est pire 
> 
> Tu comprends pourquoi on reste devant nos machines maintenant


 coucou Yves  ::zoubi::  .. ah a c'est sr ... ::mouarf3::  bon , faut quand mme viter la webcam ::wow::  ::wow::  




> Nooooon, je te rassure. Il y en a qui ressemblent  a aussi :


 ben tu sais , celui-l me choque moins  ::roll::  bon , il y a du boulotpour le relooking   ::mouarf:: mais une fois ras  , une belle coupe ,fringu correctement , une nouvelle paire de lunettes et mis 6 mois  au rgime ...a devrait le faire non ?  ::mouarf1::

----------


## Auteur

Pour l'appareil optique il s'agit d'une chambre claire (ou camra Lucida) invente par William Hyde Wollaston.
Rfrences :
http://boulderhistory.org/artifacts_...lights5.11.asp
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Hyde_Wollaston
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camera_lucida


Pour le prix, je ne sais pas combien tu peux le vendre, mais je serais toi, je tcherais de me renseigner  avant de le proposer sur un site marchand car je crois que cela peut intresser des connaisseurs  :;): 
En tout cas, dans un premier temps je le mettrais de ct.

----------


## rothen

meri Auteur pour tes liens  ::zoubi:: 

oui , vraiment interessant , j'avais dj entendu parler des chambres claires ...mais jamais vraiment approfondi , super  ::ccool:: 

pour le reste je vais suivre ton avis  :;): 


 BON WE  tous 

 ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

> pas sr que tu puisses vendre ce logiciel, il fonctionne sous Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / 95 d'aprs ce que je vois ici : 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Natural.../dp/B00008A6CF
> 
> Il est donc compltement dpass 
> 
> 
> Petit souvenir :
> ingnieur informatitien      - YouTube


Auteur, c'est norme on m'a reparl de cette chanson hier. Ca me balance presque quinze dans la figure a...
Bon dimanche  tous.

----------


## Auteur

::salut::  Rothen

sur eBay j'ai vu des chambres claires (tu peux faire des recherches sous ce nom ou avec les termes "camera lucida") entre 100 et plus de 300 (250 en moyenne).

----------


## rothen

> Rothen
> 
> sur eBay j'ai vu des chambres claires (tu peux faire des recherches sous ce nom ou avec les termes "camera lucida") entre 100 et plus de 300 (250 en moyenne).


Waouh ! tant que a ? ::roll::  mais c'est gnial  ::ccool:: 
meri Auteur  ::zoubi::  a j'aurai jamais pens ...comme quoi , quand on n'y connait rien  ::oops:: 

j'ai parl de vous  des amis ce soir , en disant que vous m'avez beaucoup appris ...et leur ai montr aussi le belinographe  , ca les a aussi pats , sans vous j'aurai jamais su ce que c'tait , il avait toutes les chances de finir  la dcheterie ...maintenant je vais tout faire pour qu'il ait une place dans un muse ..je vous dirai quand ca sera fait ...ben oui , j'ai aucun doute ..je suis persuasive  ::mouarf:: 

c'est dingue comme je me suis habitue  vous  ::lol::  j'aurai jamais cr  tellement vous tes diffrents  ::mouarf::  , vous allez beaucoup me manquer ::cry::   quand je vais avoir fini avec les trucs "pas identifiables " pour moi ...ouais , il y a quand mme des choses que j'arrive  reconnaitre  ::yaisse:: 

bon , par contre , ce WE , j'ai pas pu faire de photo sympa ... part de mes amis  ::lol:: , mais  , a vous interesse pas  ::mouarf:: 

qui peut mettre une photo de son WE ? ou simplement une photo qu'il aime , histoire de voyager un peu ... :;):  j'attends aussi toujours une ou 2 photos SM ...pour rver un peu   ::lol::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Salut !
Si on te manque et que tu n'as plus rien  nous faire identifier rien ne t'empche d'ouvrir une autre discussion ou d'ajouter une rponse  celle-ci pour nous faire un petit coucou....

----------


## Lady

Les seuls photos que j'ai faite ce week end c'est de ma fille .... maintenant que j'y pense depuis qu'elle est ne 80% des photo que je fait sont de ma fille... lol.

J'ai mme fait des vido ... bah oui elle sait enfin sasseoir depuis ce week end (allluia!!)

Bon on pars en vacances en Aout je vais peut tre pouvoir changer de sujet pour les photos (quoique y en aura surement beaucoup avec ma fille dessus  ::lol:: )

----------


## giragu03

::salut:: 
Comme l'a dit magicbisous-nours, si on te manque, tu peux toujours venir nous faire coucou sur cette discussion ou une autre.
Je te mets une petite photo (elle ne date pas de ce week-end car je n'ai pas fait de photo et les dernires photos que j'ai faites sont de mon terrain avant qu'il ne soit piquet dans les jours  venir par le maon), une rose "Annapurna".
 ::zoubi::

----------


## DonKnacki

> nom ...c'est dingue comme j'arrive bien  retenir ton pseudo 
> 
> euh  oui ..j'avais mal lu ...eh oui ,  mon age avanc , la vue , c'est plus  
> alors le bon coin , comme tous les sites de ce style l , je connais  par contre j'ai jamais rien compris  Ebay 
> 
> est-ce que ca marche bien quand on y met quelque chose en vente ?


Ah oui mon pseudo a t murement rflchi  ::aie:: 
Il y avait une case crit  ct "Nom", j'ai donc recopi (comment a c'tait pas un captcha?  ::scarymov::  )
Mais finalement a me plait bien : a rajoute un aspect nigmatique que j'ai volontairement accentu en n'indiquant ni mon sexe ni mon age pour vous faire tergiverser  ::salo::

----------


## Auteur

> Waouh ! tant que a ? mais c'est gnial 
> meri Auteur  a j'aurai jamais pens ...comme quoi , quand on n'y connait rien


je pense que tu pourras en tirer un bon prix si tu le vends  un connaisseur. Mais j'ai l'impression que cela ne court pas les rues  ::aie:: 

Ou alors garde le prcieusement  ::): 





> Mais finalement a me plait bien : a rajoute un aspect nigmatique que j'ai volontairement accentu en n'indiquant ni mon sexe ni mon age pour vous faire tergiverser


 moi je dirais que tu n'as pas trouv les cases o renseigner ce genre d'information  ::mrgreen::  C'est un peu comme le pseudo, tu n'as pas compris la question c'est pour a que tu as crit "nom".

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

oh , commencer la semaine avec une rose , ca c'est gentil  :;):  



 merci Guillaume , ca me fait trs plaisir  ::love:: 




> Salut !
> Si on te manque  rien ne t'empche d'ouvrir une autre discussion ou d'ajouter une rponse  celle-ci pour nous faire un petit coucou....


 coucou Guigui   ::zoubi::  oui c'est sr ...mais ca sera pas pareil  ::calim2::  ...l je suis contente de vous retrouver le matin , c'est presque comme si j'allais " au bureau " retrouver des collgues de travail  ::mouarf::  ...aprs quand je serai " en retraite "  ::roll::  je serai dborde comme tous les retraits ::aie::  ...mais bon , pour l'instant je suis encore l  ::yaisse:: 




> Les seules photos que j'ai faites ce week end c'est de ma fille .... maintenant que j'y pense depuis qu'elle est ne 80% des photos que je fais sont de ma fille... 
> Bon on pars en vacances en Aout je vais peut tre pouvoir changer de sujet pour les photos


 salut Lady  ::coucou::  je suppose que c'est normal quand on a un enfant de le prendre majoritairement en photo  ::roll::  ca change tellement vite  ::lol:: 
mais je trouve sympa l'ide d'une photo de vacances  ::ccool::  , si chacun en met une au retour , ca fera voyager ceux qui comme moi ne partent pas  ::calim2:: ...alors je compte sur vous  :;): 




> mon pseudo ........ me plait bien : a rajoute un aspect nigmatique que j'ai volontairement accentu en n'indiquant ni mon sexe ni mon age pour vous faire tergiverser


  ::salut::  Nom ..ah oui , j'avais pas fait attention  ::roll:: ...je pense qu'en lisant tes post , ca doit pouvoir se trouver  ::mouarf:: 

bon , pour travailler un peu , pour Sylvain  :;):  ou ceux qui ont fait des cours d'optique , j'ai trouv ca 


est-ce que ca marche sur le mme principe que l'autre  ::roll:: 



> je pense que tu pourras en tirer un bon prix si tu le vends  un connaisseur. Mais j'ai l'impression que cela ne court pas les rues  ah a c'est sr 
> 
> Ou alors garde le prcieusement  le malheur c'est que j'ai plein de choses dans ce gout-l  la maison  ...des trucs que pour des connaisseurs  ..que j'ai fort peu de chance de trouver ...c'est pas comme a que je vais faire de la place 
> 
> 
>  moi je dirais que tu n'as pas trouv les cases o renseigner ce genre d'information  C'est un peu comme le pseudo, tu n'as pas compris la question c'est pour a que tu as crit "nom". ce que tu dis ,  ca me rappelle " Zezette pouse X" ..

----------


## DonKnacki

> je pense que tu pourras en tirer un bon prix si tu le vends  un connaisseur. Mais j'ai l'impression que cela ne court pas les rues 
> 
> Ou alors garde le prcieusement 
> 
> 
>  moi je dirais que tu n'as pas trouv les cases o renseigner ce genre d'information  C'est un peu comme le pseudo, tu n'as pas compris la question c'est pour a que tu as crit "nom".


Mince, on m'a dmasqu  ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> bon , pour travailler un peu , pour Sylvain  ou ceux qui ont fait des cours d'optique , j'ai trouv ca


d'aprs mes recherches c'est un petit projecteur, pour passer des films par exemple.

----------


## sevyc64

> bon , pour travailler un peu , pour Sylvain  ou ceux qui ont fait des cours d'optique , j'ai trouv ca ....


Si j'en crois les quelques pages trouves sur le net, toutes en anglais, de ce que j'en comprends, tu pose cet appareil sur un dessin, photo, page de magazine et a en projette l'image agrandie sur un mur. 
Les pages trouves sur le net laisse  penser  un objet ludique ou ducatif voire artistique, en tout cas plutt plus  destination d'enfants/ado.

C'est  priori un appareil autonome qui n'est pas  relier  d'autres appareils vido ou pc ou autre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> d'aprs mes recherches c'est un petit projecteur, pour passer des films par exemple.


Tu y es presque. C'est un piscope, un appareil qui projte une image d'un objet plac sous lui.

J'ai vu quelques annonces sur eBay et autres sites, sa valeur  la revente me parait tre de l'ordre de 30 si tu trouves un acheteur.

----------


## rothen

Coucou Auteur  ::zoubi::  coucou Yves  ::zoubi:: 

sur ce coup -ci je pense que c'est Yves qui a raison ::ccool:: 

mme si j'ai encore pas trop compris le principe  ::roll::  




> Tu y es presque. C'est un piscope, un appareil qui projte une image d'un objet plac sous lui.
> 
> J'ai vu quelques annonces sur eBay et autres sites, sa valeur  la revente me parait tre de l'ordre de 30 si tu trouves un acheteur.


 ah , merci Miaow  ::zoubi::  je viens de voir ta rponse 
bon , j'ai essay de l'utiliser ...euh c'est pas vraiment terrible  ::?:  ou alors je m'y prends mal  ::oops:: 

on met un dessin dessous , on l'allume et on devrait le voir au mur c'est a ? ou j'ai loup un pisode ?   ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> mme si j'ai encore pas trop compris le principe


L'ide de base est assez simple: en clairant l'objet  projeter trs fort, un jeu de mirroirs peut rflter une image  travers la lentille, qui te permet de la focaliser sur un grand cran.

----------


## rothen

> L'ide de base est assez simple: en clairant l'objet  projeter trs fort, un jeu de mirroirs peut rflter une image  travers la lentille, qui te permet de la focaliser sur un grand cran.


 bon , ben c'est bien ce que j'ai fait  ::?:  
mais il faut peut-tre le noir complet  pour que ca soit bien  :;):  je vais reessayer dans le noir  pour tre sre  ::mouarf:: 

ps : donc en fait aussi , Yves et Auteur , vous aviez tous les 2 raison  ::ccool:: 

ps 2 : quelqu'un peut mettre un lien pour "Zezette pouse X? j'ai pas trouv  ::?:   ca me plairait de revoir ce passage trs intellectuel  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Euh...a marche?

Parce qu'avec ce qui est marqu dessus et ta photo, a correspond bien  un modle d'piscope (voici un de ses congnres). S'il te donne une image mais mauvaise, il est peut-tre abim  ::?: 

 moins que ce soit tout simplement un modle de mauvaise qualit. Je ne vois pas de cable, alors s'il est aliment par piles c'est possible que celles-ci faiblissent et qu'il n'claire plus bien ::?:

----------


## sevyc64

Normalement, l'anneau rond autour de l'objectif doit tourner, je pense, pour pouvoir rgler la nettet de l'image


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIiNV3DKFyU"]zezette pouse X[/ame]

----------


## rothen

c'est exactement le mme que ton lien  :;):  l'autre face du mien c'est celle de ton lien "NAVIR" 

oui , bon , c'est vrai , l je suis au soleil , c'est peut-tre pas l'endroit idal pour l'essayer ::?:  c'est peut-tre pour ca qu'il marche moins bien  ::mouarf::  dans le noir ca devrait plus le faire   ::yaisse::  

j'ai aussi mieux regard ton premier lien , c'est vraiment interessant de remonter dans le temps voir ce qu'utilisaient nos anciens , merci  toi  ::zoubi:: 



merci Yves pour Zezette  ::zoubi:: ...et du coup j'ai aussi regard  le best off du" pre Nol est une ordure" euh oui , il tait juste  ct ...et comme dab , j'ai dvi  ::mouarf:: ..j'adore le passage du pull ..je devrais pouvoir vous faire le mme si quelqu'un en veut un  ::mouarf:: ...en tous cas , ca fait du bien de rire  ::ccool::  

je ne serai pas trs prsente cet AM , ni en soire ( eh oui , j'ai une vie mondaine trpidente en ce moment )   ::mouarf2::  mais je viendrai quand mme vous faire un coucou ...histoire de voir si vous tes toujours l...et prendre la commande des pulls   ::mouarf::  n'oubliez pas de me prciser la couleur  :;):  ...pour la taille , pas de souci ..ca devrait aller  tout le monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

ben quoi  :8O:  ...mme pas une seule commande de ce magnifique pull   ::roll::  ,je vois que vous ne me faites pas confiance  ::calim2:: 

 pourtant je suis sre qu'en m'appliquant  je peux le russir aussi bien ::mouarf:: 

j'ai pens  vous cet AM ...je me suis dit , les pauvres , ils travaillent ...ca leurs ferait du bien de s'arer  :;):  ...alors j'ai pris cette photo rien que pour vous  ::lol:: 



c'est chouette non ?  ::roll:: enfin , moi j'aime  ::lun:: 

est-ce que quelqu'un connait ou a une ide de l'endroit ? ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

> ben quoi ...mme pas une seule commande de ce magnifique pull ,je vois que vous ne me faites pas confiance
> 
> pourtant je suis sre qu'en m'appliquant je peux le russir aussi bien
> 
> j'ai pens  vous cet AM ...je me suis dit , les pauvres , ils tra


Fail  ::aie:: 

(Enfin, j'espre que rothen n'est pas tombe en syncope ... quoique elle a eu le temps d'appuyer sur le bouton d'envoi, magnifique reflexe).

----------


## rothen

ah tu loupes rien toi  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai voulu rpondre sur msn en mme temps ...ca n'a pas march ::mouarf2::  

mais t'es encore pas couch  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

La photo me ferait penser  l'Indre ... mais bon, je doute que je soit dans le juste.
Sinon, c'est sur que c'est une belle photo.

----------


## rothen

non , non , c'est pas l'indre  , d'ailleurs je sais mme pas o c'est  ::roll:: 

j'ai toujours t archi nulle en go  ::mouarf:: 

contente que tu aimes la photo  :;):  ...


je trouve que rien que la regarder c'est reposant ...ca devrait vous faire du bien  :;):

----------


## Barsy

Comme a, au pif, je dirait que la rivire sur la photo c'est la Sarre reconnaissable  sa fameuse boucle visible sur cette photo.  :8-): 

Alors ? J'ai gagn un pull ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Yes Sylvain ....tu as gagn ::bravo:: 

pour le pull ...tu le veux de quelle couleur ?  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Auteur

> pour le pull ...tu le veux de quelle couleur ?


en mme temps si c'est pour descendre les poubelles, la couleur importe peu  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Voil nous avons dpass les 20000 lectures pour ce sujet.  ::D: 
Et plus de 1000 rponses  :8O:  et......... c'est Rothen qui a post le 1000me message de cette discussion  ::lahola:: 

 ::bravo::

----------


## rothen

ouais , c'est vrai , la couleur c'est peut-tre pas primordial pour a   ::mouarf::  ...




> Voil nous avons dpass les 20000 lectures pour ce sujet. 
> Et plus de 1000 rponses  et......... c'est Rothen qui a post le 1000me message de cette discussion


 waouh ...c'est vrai que c'est impressionnant  :8O:  ...mais si ce post marche comme a  , c'est parce que vous tes super ...merci  vous tous  ::zoubi:: 



Allez ...c'est l'heure d'aller se coucher ...si vous voulez tre en forme demain  :;): 

bonne nuit  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Dans le genre paysage reposant je prfre a (en photo comme en vrai) :

----------


## giragu03

> ouais , c'est vrai , la couleur c'est peut-tre pas primordial pour a   ...
> 
> 
> 
>  waouh ...c'est vrai que c'est impressionnant  ...mais si ce post marche comme a  , c'est parce que vous tes super ...merci  vous tous 
> 
> 
> 
> Allez ...c'est l'heure d'aller se coucher ...si vous voulez tre en forme demain 
> ...


En mme temps Rothen, a faisait dj longtemps que j'tais couch... Si j'attendais que tu me mettes au lit pour dormir  ::aie:: , je serais bien fatigu.
Rothen et Magicbisous-nours, vos photos donnent envie de prendre l'air, malheureusement il faut encore attendre un peu pour les vacances.
Bonne journe et  plus tard.

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour  tous,
Je vous propose moi aussi 2 photos (pas prise par mes soins mais c'est pour vous montrer mon "coin")

La premire est le lieu dont j'avais parl prcdemment dans cette conversation et la seconde a t prise juste  ct de chez moi 




Et oui tout ceci est bien en Ile de France  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

Nom > C'est jolie par chez toi.

Tu dis en Ile de France, a ressemble  mes Pyrnes chries.

----------


## rothen

merci Guigui pour cette magnifique photo  ::ccool::  c'est sr que pour les grands espaces , ca le fait plus que la mienne  ::mouarf:: 
j'aime beaucoup aussi , on a l'impression de dominer le monde quand on est l mais ca m'est rarement arrive de le vivre en vrai ...faut dire , les Vosges , ca donne pas le mme effet  ::mouarf2:: 

merci aussi  toi Nom  ::zoubi:: pour nous avoir montr ton " coin buccolique"  :;):  et un peu de ton quotidien , c'est vrai que c'est chouette  ::ccool:: 

et Yves j'attends des photos de tes Pyrennes chries  ::D:  pour voir si je reconnais des endroits o je suis alle  :;):  en tous cas , j'avais beaucoup aim  ::ccool::  

j'espre que vous continuerez tous   mettre des photos  :;): c'est agrable pour les yeux , c'est aussi une faon de voyager  ::lun:: ...et peut-tre qu'aussi du coup , je m'amliorerai en gographie  ::roll:: enfin , oui , pour ca faut pas rver  ::aie:: 

j'en reviens  ce que tu as dit Auteur 




> Voil nous avons dpass les 20000 lectures pour ce sujet. 
> Et plus de 1000 rponses  et......... c'est Rothen qui a post le 1000me message de cette discussion


 d'abord j'avais mme pas vu que j'avais post le 1000me message , merci de le signaler  ::zoubi::  c'est srement un signe  :;):  eh oui , en plus je crois beaucoup au destin  ::mouarf:: 

c'est vraiment par hasard que je me suis inscrite sur votre forum , d'ailleurs je ne me souviens mme pas comment m'est venue l'ide  ::roll::  un moment d'garement sans doute  ::mouarf::  mais vous avez de suite t trs gentils et  trs comptents ...mais jamais je n'aurai cr tre encore avec vous aujourd'hui ...

d'abord avec vous je dcouvre pleins de choses interessantes  , vous avez la patience d'expliquer le fonctionnement des objets compltement ignors de moi en donnant les bon liens ...Mais surtout j'ai dcouvert un monde compltement diffrent du mien mais pas ferm ni " rigide" au contraire , vous tes ouverts et avaient beaucoup d'humour ...mme si des fois je comprends pas tout  ::mouarf:: 

bref je suis contente d'tre l ..et je tenais  vous le dire  ::zoubi:: 

pour en revenir au sujet  ::mouarf::  , c'est dingue , je peux rien jeter avant de l'avoir indentifi  ::cry:: 
voil ce que j'ai trouv ce matin 

ca va avec un des objets qu'on a pass 
moi j'ai trouv ...oui , pour une fois  ::yaisse::  

et vous ? quelqu'un sait avec quoi a va ?  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

Moi, moi, je sais, prem's  ::yaisse2:: 

C'est.......
.
.
.
.
(roulement de tambour)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
un bidule.

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: 

tout  fait Auteur  ::bravo:: 

t'as trouv si vite parce que tu veux aussi un beau pull  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Un moment j'ai cru que Auteur aurait pu sortir un truc utile ... mais bon, c'est pas pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Alors si c'est toi qui sait ce que c'est, c'est que les collgues t'ont bien fait progress (moi jai pas fait grand-chose  ::aie:: ) 
Cest le support du stylo du message 902 ?

A+

Delias

----------


## giragu03

> Un moment j'ai cru que Auteur aurait pu sortir un truc utile ... mais bon, c'est pas pour aujourd'hui.


S'il n'y a pas un mtre de neige, il ne faut pas rver  ::pastaper:: 
Rothen, est-ce qu'il y aurait des informations sur le dessous ? La zone fonce, c'est une trappe, on peut y mettre des piles, autre chose ?

----------


## Barsy

Alors c'est facile. Il s'agit d'un pse-personne mais pour un doigt seulement. En fait c'est donc un pse-doigt...  ::lol:: 

Et voil, deux pulls de gagn  ::P:

----------


## rothen

> Un moment j'ai cru que Auteur aurait pu sortir un truc utile ... mais bon, c'est pas pour aujourd'hui.


 Coucou Alex  :;):  

eh l tu exagres ...c'est quand mme lui qui a trouv le Klystron (119) fallait le faire quand mme  ::yaisse::  




> Salut Rothen
> 
> Cest le support du stylo du message 902 ?


 ::applo::  Sylvain , c'est tout  fait a ...et un gilet de plus  faire   ::mouarf:: 


 :8O: 
bon , est-ce que ce truc est enfin complet ...et si oui je peux le mettre  combien ?  ::roll:: 

mais faut quand mme pas rver , je ne me suis pas amliore  ce point  ::mouarf::  si j'ai trouv c'est grce  mon ct "artiste"  ::wow::  j'avais dj vu ce bleu particulier ..et voil  ::lol:: ...je progresse ...mais toujours pas de miracle en vue  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , j'ai trouv a 


ca peut tre quoi ce truc ?  ::roll:: 



> La zone fonce, c'est une trappe, on peut y mettre des piles, autre chose ?


 coucou Guillaume  ::zoubi:: 
j'ai eu beaucoup de mal  l'ouvrir cette trappe ....du coup , t'as la rponse en photo 



> Et voil, deux pulls de gagn


Coucou Sylvain  ::zoubi:: 

ah non , l t'exagres  ::fou:: 

c'est qu'un pull par personne 

il ne faut pas abuser des "belles" choses ::mouarf3::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> sinon , j'ai trouv a 
> 
> 
> ca peut tre quoi ce truc ?


C'est un connecteur infarouge qui se branche en USB.

Il permet  ton PC d'changer des donnes avec un autre appareil equip d'un connecteur infrarouge (portable, appareil domotique, appareil professionel portatif...)

----------


## Lady

Ah bah t'as trouver les mines du stylet !!  ::ccool:: 

Je dirais qu'il manque encore un cdrom qui doit aller avec.

la y en a une d'occasion a 15euro http://www.priceminister.com/s/aceca...ette+graphique

et y a mme les images des cds qui vont avec http://www.priceminister.com/image?a...ductid=6623800

----------


## rothen

::merci::  Miaow !

si j'ai bien compris , tu le branches sur ton PC , et il dtecte d'autres appareils sur lesquelles tu peux transfrer des donnes ou interconnecter avec ton ordi .. c'est  ? il les detecte tout seul ou il y a une faon de procder  ::roll:: 

oui , oui , je veux essayer tout de suite  ::mouarf:: 





> Ah bah t'as trouver les mines du stylet !! 
> 
> Je dirais qu'il manque encore un cdrom qui doit aller avec.
> 
> la y en a une d'occasion a 15euro http://www.priceminister.com/s/aceca...ette+graphique
> 
> et y a mme les images des cds qui vont avec http://www.priceminister.com/image?a...ductid=6623800


 coucou Lady !
eh oui , tu vois , faut jamais desesprer  :;): 

bon , il n'y a plus qu' trouver les CD  ::mouarf:: 
merci pour le lien , ca devrait bien aider  ::zoubi::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Miaow !
> 
> si j'ai bien compris , tu le branches sur ton PC , et il dtecte d'autres appareils sur lesquelles tu peux transfrer des donnes ou interconnecter avec ton ordi .. c'est  ? il les detecte tout seul ou il y a une faon de procder 
> 
> oui , oui , je veux essayer tout de suite


Je ne suis pas sr_a priori_ a demande une....comment on dit en franais? Ligne de mire? comme la tlcommande.

Y a-t-il un bouton sur ton connecteur?

----------


## rothen

non , il n'y a pas de bouton , le bout s'enlve , on dirait qu'il peut s'ouvrir , mais j'arrive pas  ::(: 

ca donne a du ct

----------


## Barsy

> non , il n'y a pas de bouton , le bout s'enlve , on dirait qu'il peut s'ouvrir , mais j'arrive pas 
> 
> ca donne a du ct


Le bout qui s'enlve, c'est le capteur. Et je ne pense pas qu'il s'ouvre.

Le cable blanc, c'est une rallonge USB. Il peut se vendre  part.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Dites-donc c'est la caverne d'Ali Baba par ici...
Un vrai grenier de chteau oui...

Si c'est une seule et mme personne qui possde tout a je n'ai qu'un conseil  te donner : vends tout a et tu sera multi-milliardaire  :;): 

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## rothen

> et y a mme les images des cds qui vont avec http://www.priceminister.com/image?a...ductid=6623800


 aprs 1 heure de brassage  ::help:: 
j'en ai quand mme trouv 1 des 2  ::calim2:: 
enfin , ca a l'air d'tre ca  ::roll:: ..

et en fait je l'avais mis avec autre chose



est-ce que a a un rapport ?  ::roll:: 






> Le bout qui s'enlve, c'est le capteur. oui , jusque l  va ...je le branche sur le PC ...et il est cens quoi faire ? ...j'essayerai bien mais j'ai peur de faire des dgats , avec moi on sait jamais  Et je ne pense pas qu'il s'ouvre. ah ben alors , j'ai bien fait de ne pas insister  
> 
> Le cable blanc, c'est une rallonge USB. Il peut se vendre  part  chouette ...un truc complet .





> Si c'est une seule et mme personne qui possde tout a je n'ai qu'un conseil  te donner : vends tout a et tu sera multi-milliardaire


 ::salut:: Gizmo 

ben ,tu sais quoi ? ... en fait je sais pas  ::?: 

j'hsite encore  ::roll:: 

vendre le chateau et les Ferrari  cette priode  ...c'est pas une bonne ide  ::cfou::  ....les acheteurs potentiels sont tous en vacances   ::mouarf3::  

bon , ben du coup ...avant d'aller dans un paradis pour milliardaire   ::mouarf::  ...

je vais rester encore un peu avec vous  ::yaisse::

----------


## Invit

Approximativement combien d' "articles" recenss  ce jour ?

----------


## rothen

> Approximativement combien d' "articles" recenss  ce jour ?


 dsole  , je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu poses cette question  ::roll:: 

qu'est-ce qui te pose problme ?  :8O: 

sinon , personne ne sait concernant l'objet "ART " , si le CD va aussi avec , ou sinon , c'est quoi ce truc  ::roll:: 

ah , coucou Sylvain !...super , il reste quelqu'un  border  ::mouarf:: 

bonne nuit  toi  ::zoubi::

----------


## Invit

> dsole  , je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu poses cette question 
> qu'est-ce qui te pose problme ?


Pourquoi cette rponse ?
Je ne suis pas l pour me moquer. Simple curiosit c'est tout. Ca ne va pas chercher bien loin tu sais...

Si mon post t'a ennuy d'une quelconque manire je m'en excuse.
Et si souci merci de me le faire savoir par message priv.

Je peux galement enlever le post si tu veux.
Veux-tu que je l'enlve ?

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## giragu03

> dsole  , je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu poses cette question 
> 
> qu'est-ce qui te pose problme ? 
> 
> sinon , personne ne sait concernant l'objet "ART " , si le CD va aussi avec , ou sinon , c'est quoi ce truc 
> 
> ah , coucou Sylvain !...super , il reste quelqu'un  border 
> 
> bonne nuit  toi


Le CD n'a pas l'air d'aller avec cet objet, notamment car ART n'est pas crit avec la mme police de caractres. Ct gauche, il faut voir ART comme une abrviation (les mots complets sont en bleu juste en dessous) ; alors que sur le CD, il s'agit du mot art.

Ton objet semble tre une EPROM (c'est un type de mmoire morte : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A9moire_morte). Pour savoir comment a peut tre utilis, je pense que des confrres sur le forum pourront beaucoup plus au courant que moi (et leurs explications seront bien plus correctes).

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour l'histoire de la EPROM, tout cela a t expliqu il y a quelques pages, mais nous ne savons pas trop pourquoi et avec quoi cela va.


@gizmo27 :  ::zen::  il ne faut pas le prendre comme cela, je pense  :;): 
@rothen : je crois (du moins je l'ai compris comme cela) que gizmo27 voulait savoir combien d'objets ont t identifis dans ce thread  ::):  
(mme si je pense qu'il va tre assez compliqu de dire un nombre).

Et pour le CD de droite, je viens d'apprendre que Corel est une boite de logiciel de dessin (si c'est bien le mme) et donc a doit tre un logiciel de dessin (mais plutot vieux ... donc pas ultra intressant)
Pas obligatoire qu'il aille avec autre chose ... ou peut tre un bouquin marqu Art dessus (et Corel aussi  ::aie:: ), mais pas sur

----------


## rothen

> Je ne suis pas l pour me moquer. Simple curiosit c'est tout.  Je peux galement enlever le post si tu veux.Veux-tu que je l'enlve ?




non , non ,pas de souci , Gizmo , si c'est sans malice ,  pas la peine d'enlever ton  post   :;):  en fait c'tait surtout celui d'avant o tu disais que je pourrai tre multi- milliardaire qui m'avait gne ...j'ai dj eu tellement de mal  faire comprendre  LittleWhite que j'avais pas un chateau  ::mouarf2::  

donc avant que quelqu'un le croit ...je n'ai pas non plus de Ferrari  ::aie:: 
Dsole  ::calim2::  mais chez moi , ca ressemble plus  la photo qu'a mise Barsi dons un post plus haut ...ah oui , c'est sr , ca fait de suite moins glamour  ::mouarf3::  





> Le CD n'a pas l'air d'aller avec cet objet, notamment car ART n'est pas crit avec la mme police de caractres. Ct gauche, il faut voir ART comme une abrviation (les mots complets sont en bleu juste en dessous) ; alors que sur le CD, il s'agit du mot art.
> 
> Ton objet semble tre une EPROM (c'est un type de mmoire morte : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A9moire_morte). Pour savoir comment a peut tre utilis, je pense que des confrres sur le forum pourront beaucoup plus au courant que moi (et leurs explications seront bien plus correctes).


 merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  , donc dj  les mettre ensemble j'avais tout faux  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Ah ! Tu n'as pas de chateau  ::koi:: 

Bon, c'est sure, une maison  trois tages, avec 4 tours, c'est pas un chateau, je te l'admet  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Ah ! Tu n'as pas de chateau 
> 
> Bon, c'est sure, une maison  trois tages, avec 4 tours, c'est pas un chateau, je te l'admet


 ah , tu t'amliores ...t'as oubli de citer "le grand garage" qu'Auteur tait venu filmer  ::mouarf3:: 




> Et pour le CD de droite, je viens d'apprendre que Corel est une boite de logiciel de dessin (si c'est bien le mme) et donc a doit tre un logiciel de dessin (mais plutot vieux ... donc pas ultra intressant)
> Pas obligatoire qu'il aille avec autre chose ... ou peut tre un bouquin marqu Art dessus (et Corel aussi ), mais pas sur


 coucou LittleWhite  :;): 

pour le CD de droite ,t'as loup un post  ::mouarf::  , c'est moi qui l'ai trouv dans mon "fouillis "suite au lien de Lady  ::ccool::  ...c'est celui qui va avec la table graphique o il y a le chat  ::lol:: 
sinon , l'eprom , ca sert  quelque chose ou ca ce jette ?

----------


## Lady

Le CD ART va bien avec la tablette graphique. En gnral les tablettes graphiques sont accompagn de 2 CD un avec les pilotes et le logiciel de rglage de la tablette et un autre avec un logiciel de dessin (pour au moins pouvoir s'en servir) et en gnral c'est un logiciel Corel  qui doivent tre trs peu chre (face  Photoshop qui au minimum coute 80 euro ...)

----------


## rothen

> . En gnral les tablettes graphiques sont accompagn de 2 CD un avec les pilotes et le logiciel de rglage de la tablette et un autre avec un logiciel de dessin (pour au moins pouvoir s'en servir)


Bonjour Lady  :;):  va falloir que je trouve ce  2eme CD si je veux le mettre en vente  ::?:   en esprant que je ne l'ai pas jeter  ::calim2:: ...encore un truc en attente d'tre complet   ::cry:: 
j'avance vraiment  petit  petit ...mais bon , j'avance , c'est dj a  ::lol::

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant les objets ART, le cd va avec la tablette graphique, comme dj dit, et comme on le voit sur une des photos de la tablette poste prcdemment.

Concernant la boiboite ART, il s'agit d'un programmateur d'eprom. L'prom dont on voit un exemplaire enfich sur le support en bas de l'appareil (le millepattes de couleur marron fonc avec une tiquette dessus), comme dj dit, je crois aussi, est une mmoire programmable qui va dans ces circuits lectroniques. C'est de moins en moins utilis, tout au moins cette technologie l.

L'appareil, lui, est le programmateur. De mmoire cet appareil possde un cble d'alimentation et un second cble pour le reli au PC sur un port srie (rs232) ou mme peut-tre parallle (imprimante) pour ce modle l.
Je ne me souvient pas sur ce modle  des drivers spcifiques, si c'est le cas, il n'est pas impossible qu'ils soient sous la forme d'1 ou plusieurs 
disquettes, vue l'age.
Il ne fonctionne qu'avec des anciennes version de windows (Win98 max) ou sous DOS.

C'est quelque chose qui peut se vendre 20, je pense,  condition de trouver un acheteur.

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen et les autres

Etant lectronicien, je serais pas autant catgorique que Yves pour le programateur d'EPROM.
Ces appareils sont relativement cher, et peuvent parfois tre utilis trs longtemps. Cela dpends du support fournis par le fabricant. Quand j'tais en apprentisage on utilisait un qui avait plus de 10ans!
Il faut que je prenne le temps  la maison de rechercher sa documentation sur internet pour donner une rponse. Il est possible qu'il soit obsolet dans ce cas presque invendable, mais il est aussi possible qu'il soit toujours utilisable et dans ce cas il serait vendable  un bon prix. Dans ce cas l'appareil en lui mme  de la valeur, mme sans ce qui va avec tu pourrais le vendre.

Tu peux mettre une photo du connecteur  l'arrire?

Promis je prend du temps pour chercher ce soir et je te rponds.

Delias

----------


## rothen

Coucou Yves  ::zoubi:: 

merci pour ton post  :;): ...et en plus j'ai tout compris ..je m'amliore , je m'amliore  ::yaisse:: 




> Ces appareils sont relativement cher, et peuvent parfois tre utilis trs longtemps. Cela dpends du support fournis par le fabricant. Quand j'tais en apprentisage on utilisait un qui avait plus de 10ans!
> Il faut que je prenne le temps  la maison de rechercher sa documentation sur internet pour donner une rponse. Il est possible qu'il soit obsolet dans ce cas presque invendable, mais il est aussi possible qu'il soit toujours utilisable et dans ce cas il serait vendable  un bon prix. Tu peux mettre une photo du connecteur  l'arrire?
> 
> Promis je prend du temps pour chercher ce soir et je te rponds.
> 
> Delias


 Coucou Sylvain  ::zoubi:: 

oh oui , ca serait sympa de regarder si c'est encore vendable ou obsolte , que je sche quoi en faire  :8O:  ...en plus , je serai l ce soir ..  j'ai dcid dtre raisonnable ...enfin pour aujourd'hui  ::mouarf::  ouais , ca serait pas normal que j'aille m'amuser pendant que tu vas travailler pour moi  ::whistle::  

si jamais c'est encore bon , tu pourrais me mettre un lien sur les cables  trouver ? vu la quantit que j'ai , c'est plus facile avec le modle  ::mouarf:: 

voil la photo de l'arrire 

tant que j'y suis , ca sert  quoi ce truc ?  ::roll:: il y a plein de "trous" pour mettre des fiches dedans , mme des 2 cots  :;): 

allez ... vous  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il est possible qu'il soit obsolet dans ce cas presque invendable, mais il est aussi possible qu'il soit toujours utilisable et dans ce cas il serait vendable  un bon prix. Dans ce cas l'appareil en lui mme  de la valeur, mme sans ce qui va avec tu pourrais le vendre.


Le problme ici semble tre moins l'obsolesence ventuelle de l'appareil (comme tu le dis, si il fonctionne, un programmateur d'EPROM reste un programmateur d'EPROM) que l'indisponibilit du logiciel associ sur les versions d'OS "actuelles" (c'est  dire qui ont moins de 10 ans, hein).

Si vraiment le seul logiciel qui va avec ne fonctionne que sur les OS en base DOS (donc Win 95, 98, ME), sa valeur reste proche de 0  (car il lui faut un PC ddi).

----------


## rothen

Coucou Francois  :;): 

je vous fais une photo de la" bte " de plus prs 



ca va peut-tre vous aidez  rgler son sort  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

> Salut Rothen et les autres
> 
> Etant lectronicien, je serais pas autant catgorique que Yves pour le programateur d'EPROM.
> Ces appareils sont relativement cher, et peuvent parfois tre utilis trs longtemps. Cela dpends du support fournis par le fabricant. Quand j'tais en apprentisage on utilisait un qui avait plus de 10ans!
> Il faut que je prenne le temps  la maison de rechercher sa documentation sur internet pour donner une rponse. Il est possible qu'il soit obsolet dans ce cas presque invendable, mais il est aussi possible qu'il soit toujours utilisable et dans ce cas il serait vendable  un bon prix. Dans ce cas l'appareil en lui mme  de la valeur, mme sans ce qui va avec tu pourrais le vendre.
> 
> Tu peux mettre une photo du connecteur  l'arrire?
> 
> Promis je prend du temps pour chercher ce soir et je te rponds.
> ...


L'obsolescence ne vient pas directement de l'appareil mais plutot de son environnement. Le modle ART EPP1 date des annes 90 ou avant (j'en utilisais un au lyce en 90-91). Il ne doit programmer que des eproms (technologie en voie d'obsolescence) pas de microcontroleur par exemple. Le logiciel pour le piloter ne fonctionne que sous DOS (et sous les Windows  base de DOS, donc jusqu' Win98).
Le modle ART EPP1F (un de ses successeurs) est dclar obsolte depuis 2003 par ART.

L'appareil en lui-mme n'est pas obsolte et fonctionne probablement trs bien pour qui utilise encore ce genre de technologie et qui  un PC capable de l'utiliser.

A la vue du connecteur arrire, il s'agit d'un modle sur port RS232 avec connecteur DB25. L'appareil tait fourni avec un cble secteur standard et peut-tre, mais pas certain un cble RS232 DB25/DB9.

----------


## rothen

> Le modle ART EPP1F (un de ses successeurs) est dclar obsolte depuis 2003 par ART. juste  un an pres , enfin d'aprs ce qu'il y a d'crit sur la bte ...c'est pas de chance 
> 
> L'appareil en lui-mme n'est pas obsolte et fonctionne probablement trs bien pour qui utilise encore ce genre de technologie et qui  un PC capable de l'utiliser. ouais ..pas facile  trouver ca 
> 
> A la vue du connecteur arrire, il s'agit d'un modle sur port RS232 avec connecteur DB25. L'appareil tait fourni avec un cble secteur standard et peut-tre, mais pas certain un cble RS232 DB25/DB9 tu aurais un lien ou une photo pour que je vois  quoi ca ressemble ?  
>  tout  l'heure ...l je vais m'aerer un peu .

----------


## Invit

@LittleWhite : non je n'ai rien mal pris du tout pas de souci avec a.
Alors pour les membres qui ne me connaissent pas : je n'ai pas pris la mouche  :;): 
(c'est la mouche qui m'a pris : je sais j'entretiens des relations vraiment tordues avec les mouches...)

Non non aucun problme j'ai sentis qu'il y avait un tout petit malentendu ce qui m'a surpris mais rien de plus. 
J'ai ensuite tout simplement propos de retirer mon post car a n'est pas mon trip de dsappointer les gens.

Vraiment vraiment rien de plus.

Aprs pour moi il y a longtemps que c'est rgl.

Maintenant si vous voulez bien je vais vous laisser et m'abandonner corps et me  mes mouches (vraiment tordu comme relation je sais).

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## rothen

eh  Gizmo , quand tu en auras fini avec tes mouches  ::mouarf:: 
tu pourras venir papoter avec nous  :;): 

et si t'en sens le courage   ::lol:: , tu peux aussi lire ce post et compter le nombre "d'articles recenss " ...

c'est vrai que a serait sympa de le savoir  ::ccool:: ...et en plus ..c'est toi qui en a eu ide  ::mouarf1::  

en ce qui me concerne ...j'avais pas encore mis le nez dehors ...brrr , mais fait froid ...en plus , va srement pleuvoir   ::?: ...ils feront la marche sans moi , suis encore pas maso   ::no:: 
donc vous aurez la chance de m'avoir toute l'AM  ::mouarf:: 

il y a un smile que je ne comprends pas  ::weird:: ...on le met quand on veut dire quoi celui-l ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> juste  un an pres , enfin d'aprs ce qu'il y a d'crit sur la bte ...c'est pas de chance


1 an aprs quoi ? Aprs la date indique sur cette photo ?



> 


Alors voyons que j'explique.
L'appareil date de 1990 ou mme peut-tre avant.

La date que tu vois sur la photo ne concerne pas l'appareil mais,  priori, la date de programmation de la mmoire.
Si tu regarde bien, en dessous du bloc noir  gauche, tu as un petit levier mtallique. Si tu le relve, tu pourras retirer le pav couleur chocolat,  de marque toshiba (tu comprendra pourquoi on l'appelle millepatte), du bloc noir.
Ce pav chocolat est donc une mmoire qui peut tre programme avec l'appareil en question. Elle ne fait pas intrinsquement partie de l'appareil. Elle est mise sur l'appareil pour tre programme (quelques minutes) puis enleve pour tre insre dans un autre appareil lectronique destinataire. 


Quant au cble, je ne sais pas s'il tait livr avec lappareil ou pas. C'tait un cble trs courant  l'poque (comme le cble USB de nos jour), certains mme (dont je faisais partie) se les fabriquaient eux-mmes.

En gros tu dois avoir un cble avec d'un bout un connecteur qui se branche dans le grand connecteur de l'appareil et de l'autre bout un connecteur de mme forme, soit de mme taille, soit (et c'est plus probable) de longueur environ 1/3 de celui-l. Ce cble peut-tre un cble tout fait (moul) ou un cble que ton mari s'est bricol.

----------


## sevyc64

> il y a un smile que je ne comprends pas ...on le met quand on veut dire quoi celui-l ?


Il y a une expression du visage (le vrai) qui consiste  soulever un sourcil et  demi-fermer l'oeil oppos. En gnral, on fait cette expression, quand il y a quelque chose qui nous interpelle, qui nous met un doute.
Ce smiley reprsente cette expression.

D'ailleur le nom mme du smiley, weird, signifie bizarre, trange

----------


## rothen

> Il y a une expression du visage (le vrai) qui consiste  soulever un sourcil et  demi-fermer l'oeil oppos. En gnral, on fait cette expression, quand il y a quelque chose qui nous interpelle, qui nous met un doute.
> Ce smiley reprsente cette expression.
> 
> D'ailleur le nom mme du smiley, weird, signifie bizarre, trange


 ah super , merci Yves  ::zoubi:: 

je ne le connaissais pas ...mais c'est sr je vais pouvoir m'en servir souvent  ::mouarf:: 

pour ton post prcdent , il faut que je descende pour vrifier  :;): ..en tous cas j'ai compris l'explication  ::ccool::  aprs faut juste voir si ce truc vaut le coup que je me fatigue  chercher les cables  ::roll:: 

sinon , pour l'autre appareil , personne ne sait  ::roll::

----------


## Delias

> sinon , pour l'autre appareil , personne ne sait


Salut Rothen

Si si..., mais laisse le temps de rpondre, Je crois que c'est le premier truc que tu montre que j'ai galement...

En fait c'est crit dessus: "USB 2.0 7 in 1 Docking Station"  ::aie:: 

Cela sert pour les ordinateurs portables rcents qui n'ont plus que des ports USB. Cet appareils se connecte avec un port USB (cot droit si je ne fait erreur) au PC et fournis:
- 2 ports USB supplmetaires
- Un port clavier PS2
- Un port souris PS2
- un port serie RS232
- un port imprimante parallel
- eventuellement un port rseau ( gauche si je ne fait erreur) (certain modle l'on d'autre pas)
- un port bridge USB (galement  gauche avec la mme remarque)

Cela peut servir comme la chose du message 21 en moins perfectionn ou comme adaptateur pour brancher des anciens appareils  un nouveau ordinateur portable.

Salutation

Delias

----------


## Barsy

> il faut que je descende pour vrifier


Pas facile quand on habite dans un chateau...  ::lol:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> Pas facile quand on habite dans un chateau...




Coucou Sylvain ! ::zoubi:: 

 oh mais il est quip  ::lol:: ...c'est comme pour le garage ...il y a des ascenseurs  ::mouarf1::

----------


## rothen

> Si tu regarde bien, en dessous du bloc noir  gauche, tu as un petit levier mtallique. Si tu le relve, tu pourras retirer le pav couleur chocolat,  de marque toshiba (tu comprendra pourquoi on l'appelle millepatte), du bloc noir. tout  fait ..je connaissais le millepatte (j'en ai dj jet pas mal   ) mais je ne connaissais pas le systme du levier 
> 
>  
> Quant au cble, je ne sais pas s'il tait livr avec lappareil ou pas. C'tait un cble trs courant  l'poque (comme le cble USB de nos jour), certains mme (dont je faisais partie) se les fabriquaient eux-mmes.
> 
> En gros tu dois avoir un cble avec d'un bout un connecteur qui se branche dans le grand connecteur de l'appareil et de l'autre bout un connecteur de mme forme, soit de mme taille, soit (et c'est plus probable) de longueur environ 1/3 de celui-l. Ce cble peut-tre un cble tout fait (moul) ou un cble que ton mari s'est bricolbon , pour les fils c'est pareil , j'en ai trouv plein , et s'il en faut , j'ai selectionn ceux l :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






> Je crois que c'est le premier truc que tu montre que j'ai galement...ah ben Sylvain c'est super  au moins c'est pas obsolte
> 
> En fait c'est crit dessus: "USB 2.0 7 in 1 Docking Station"  lire ...ca allait ...comprendre ...pour moi : non 
> 
> Cela sert pour les ordinateurs portables rcents qui n'ont plus que des ports USB. Cet appareils se connecte avec un port USB (cot droit si je ne fait erreur) au PC et fournis:
> - 2 ports USB supplmetaires
> - Un port clavier PS2
> - Un port souris PS2
> - un port serie RS232
> ...

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant les cbles, si un des connecteurs se branche correctement dans l'appareil et que l'autre connecteur est identique  celui qui est sur l'appareil a peut tre a. Les connecteurs semblent tre de la mme taille, le nombre de broche devrait tre de 25 pour chaque connecteur ainsi que celui sur l'appareil.


Pour le second boitier, bon courage  celui qui trouvera. a semble tre un appareil fait maison.
Visiblement, a se branche en USB sur un PC.
Il y a un connecteur XLR (le rond au milieu), habituellement, ce genre de connecteur s'utilise en Audio professionnel.

Tu pourrais faire un photo avec le grand connecteur blanc dbranch ?

----------


## rothen

> Pour le second boitier, bon courage  celui qui trouvera.
>  ah ca c'est sr , c'est pas gagn  
> a semble tre un appareil fait maison. oui , ca en a tout l'air 
> 
> 
> Visiblement, a se branche en USB sur un PC.
> Il y a un connecteur XLR (le rond au milieu), habituellement, ce genre de connecteur s'utilise en Audio professionnel. ca pourrait aller avec un de mes appareils audio alors ?  mais il servirait  quoi ? 
> 
> Tu pourrais faire un photo avec le grand connecteur blanc dbranch ? et voil :
> ...

----------


## Bluedeep

Cela semble effectivement  un connecteur XLR (connexion mono symtrise).

Mais ces connecteurs ont parfois t utiliss comme connecteur d'alimentation ....

Visiblement c'est fait maison.

A quoi peut servir, quelque chose avec du XLR, de l'USB et une sortie prise DB 25 ??

je ne vois pas trop (DAC Micro -> USB, mais a n'explique pas le connecteur DB25 ....).

Donc, ce n'est surement pas du XLR .....

Si tu te sens capable d'utiliser un tournevis pour mettre les entrailles de la bte  l'air, la lecture de la rfrence de la puce qu'il y a surement dedans nous en dira plus.

----------


## rothen

> Si tu te sens capable d'utiliser un tournevis pour mettre les entrailles de la bte  l'air, la lecture de la rfrence de la puce qu'il y a surement dedans nous en dira plus.


 tu serais pat de voir tout ce que je sais faire  ::yaisse:: 

alors voil les entrailles de la bte 


et les puces de prs  ...en couleurs inverses  :;): 




pour ceux que les "puces " n'interessent pas , j'aimerais savoir si ces 2 CD vont avec un appareil ou pas , notamment celui avec le volant ...


quelqu'un a une ide  ::roll:: 

et dans un tout autre ordre de chose , mes amis musiciens tant en vacances , et je sais que parmi vous il y en a  :;):  j'ai besoin de vous pour  :



je sais que c'est une chambre de reverbration analogique marque zoom ( ouais en musique je suis plus cale ...enfin souvent  ::mouarf::  ) par contre , je n'ai aucune ide du prix  ::roll::  c'est un appareil ancien , mais en musique ca dcote en gnral moins qu'en informatique  ::mouarf::  quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll:: 

 ah oui , c'est sr ...comme j'ai pas pu aller marcher ...j'ai de l'energie en rab ...pour vous faire travailler  ::yaisse::

----------


## Bluedeep

Bon, le problme est que la puce en question en une ... EPROM, c'est  dire une puce "programmable".(avec une mmoire programme de 1.75 K si tu veux les dtails  ::):  ) 

Visiblement, le programmateur d'EPROM qu'on a vu prcdemment a servi  la programmer.

Comme on ne sait pas la nature du programme mis dedans, ben, il n'y a (pratiquement) aucun moyen de dterminer  quoi tout cela peut servir  :;): 

Pour la chambre d'cho, le problme est que les chambres d'cho analogiques sont de facto abandonnes au profit des traitements numriques; donc difficile de donner un prix (mais il est faible).

Poru donner une comparaison, un processeur d'effet numrique, certes bas de gamme, mais autrement plus puissant comme le Behringer DSP2024P  vaut dans les 100  neuf.

Donc si a part  20 ou 30 c'est le bout du monde.

----------


## rothen

> Comme on ne sait pas la nature du programme mis dedans, ben, il n'y a (pratiquement) aucun moyen de dterminer  quoi tout cela peut servir


 donc je peux jeter sans pb  , c'est bien a?

ben , ca aura quand mme servi  te prouver que je sais me servir d'un tourne vis  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> pour ceux que les "puces " n'interessent pas , j'aimerais savoir si ces 2 CD vont avec un appareil ou pas , notamment celui avec le volant ...
> 
> 
> quelqu'un a une ide


Alors le premier CD est un jeu (plutt violent et assez ancien, mais trs bon tout de mme) et le second CD va avec un volant normalement. Mais vu qu'il est crit "Windows 98" dessus, je me demande si le volant fonctionnera encore aujourd'hui.

----------


## sevyc64

> Bon, le problme est que la puce en question en une ... EPROM, c'est  dire une puce "programmable".(avec une mmoire programme de 1.75 K si tu veux les dtails  )


Pas une epreom mais un microcontroleur de la famille PIC qui contient effectivement une petite partie de mmoire programmable 




> Visiblement, le programmateur d'EPROM qu'on a vu prcdemment a servi  la programmer.


Pas sur. Je ne pense pas que ce modle soit assez volu pour pouvoir programmer des pic.

Mais cela ne change rien.

De ce que je peux voir de la carte, je dirais que le port usb semble servir d'alimentation. La prise XLR aurait  priori t dtourne de son usage habituel et servirait  connecter un rseau en boucle de courant, en rfrence  l'autre puce qui sert dans ce genre de rseau.

Donc montage fait maison, mme le circuit imprim est fait maison, difficile d'en faire quoique ce soit, sauf peut-tre  le vendre ( 1 ?) pour rcupration des pices.

----------


## rothen

> Donc montage fait maison, mme le circuit imprim est fait maison, difficile d'en faire quoique ce soit, sauf peut-tre  le vendre ( 1 ?) pour rcupration des pices.


 oui Yves  , je vais faire   ::ccool::  dans la boite de la dernire chance  1  :;): 

ah  ::merci::  Sylvain  ::zoubi:: ,c'est  gnial avec la photo 



bon , c'est sr , vu la taille , c'tait pas trop dur  trouver  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , tu penses qu'il ne sert plus  rien aujourd'hui  ? ca n'existe plus le windows 98 ?  ::roll:: 

en ce qui concerne le jeu , il est vendable comme ca (  1  je pense )  ou il manque une boite ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non, Windows 98, c'est compltement dpass (et XP commence  l'tre). Sinon, on peut voir le bout des cables pour le volant / pdalier (car si c'est pas de l'USB et si c'est le port "Game", alors c'est compltement dpass).

----------


## rothen

> Sinon, on peut voir le bout des cables pour le volant / pdalier (car si c'est pas de l'USB et si c'est le port "Game", alors c'est compltement dpass).


 c'est du port usb ca non ? 



bon ,alors ,  je peux en faire quoi  ::roll:: 

jeter ou vendre avec des jeux ? ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Port USB \ o /
Donc tu peux revendre, genre, je sais pas, 10  ? Je sais pas trop  ::): 

Merci pour la photo, et ton temps de raction ultra rapide  ::):

----------


## Auteur

> tu serais pat de voir tout ce que je sais faire 
> 
> alors voil les entrailles de la bte


il y a de fortes chances que ce soir un convertisseur parallle / USB ou USB / parallle, ou encore srie (avec DB25) / usb fait maison. Le connecteur XLR sert  l'alimentation des circuits intgrs.

Tu peux faire une photo du dessous du circuit ?

----------


## Barsy

Je valide, 10 pour le volant a parait correct. Je pense qu'il peut encore marcher (enfin, je suppose).

Par contre, concernant le jeu. Il est assez dpass (il date de 1999). Mais il peut sans doute intresser des gens. Je dirais donc 1 ou 2  (a serait mieux avec une boite, mme si ce n'est pas celle d'origine.)

----------


## rothen

> il y a de fortes chances que ce soir un convertisseur parallle / USB ou USB / parallle, ou encore srie (avec DB25) / usb fait maison. Le connecteur XLR sert  l'alimentation des circuits intgrs.
> 
> Tu peux faire une photo du dessous du circuit ?


 coucou Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

euh , je l'ai remont et mis dans la boite  1    ::?:  mais si par curiosit tu veux voir , je te le redemonte c'est pas un pb  :;): 





> Je valide, 10 pour le volant a parait correct.  je ferai un lot avec des jeux voitures , j'en ai plein ...et on verra bien 
> 
> 
> Par contre, concernant le jeu. Il est assez dpass (il date de 1999). Mais il peut sans doute intresser des gens. Je dirais donc 1 ou 2  (a serait mieux avec une boite, mme si ce n'est pas celle d'origine.)
> 
>  oui,je vais essayer de faire une slection  1  ...comme tu as l'air de t'y connaitre , je vais faire 2 3 photos de jeux ..ou que je pense tre des jeux  ...voir ce qui peut aller dans la slection et ce que je peux jeter 
> 
> bien sr , c'est pas limit  Sylvain , tout le monde pourra y " jouer " et donner son avis 
> 
> sinon , aucun musicien de rentr encore pour me dire pour mon appareil zoom ?

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Alors effectivement Yves avait raison pour le programmateur d'EPROM, il est limit dans son utilisation et largement obsolet, pas beaucoup de chance de le vendre. Sur EBay US il y a en un pour 15$ + 12$ de port. J'ai bien l'impression que les cbles que tu montres sont les bon.

Pour le petit montage j'ai bien envie de mettre:
 ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird:: 

A la premire vue j'ai pens qu'il s'agit d'un systme dacquisition soit sur le DB25 soir sur le XLR (d'o  les deux leds en face de chaque connecteur) qui renvoie les infos sur le PC. Du son avec un analogique XLR et du MIDI.

Puis en regardant le circuit rien n'est logique. Le microcontrolleur (marqu PIC16F84A) n'a pas la capacit de grer du son, ni la communication USB. L'autre puce est un convertisseur de niveau pour le RS485 qui n'utilise pas les connecteurs qui sont ici. En fait rien va naturellement ensemble.
Mme le port USB ne semble pas tre un port USB car il n'y pas les circuits ncessaires (ou il y a une petite puce noir sous le circuit?). 

Pour moi cela doit tre un module d'un cosystme utilisant ces propres protocoles.

Sinon une sortie de saison, c'est il y a trois ans, dbut juin:


Puis l'anne passe galement en juin:


Celle ou celui qui trouve o c'est aura droit au pull que Rothen m'a promis ::mouarf:: 

Bonne soire

Delias

----------


## rothen

> pour le dbut du post ...euh .. cette heure ci ..joker  
> 
> Sinon une sortie de saison, c'est il y a trois ans, dbut juin:
> 
>  cet endroit je l'ai vu  la tl ...ils venaient en bus le montrer aux touristes ..qui descendaient prendre des photos ...toi tu l'as fait  vlo , c'est plus courageux 
> 
> Puis l'anne passe galement en juin:
> 
> 
> ...


 en ce qui concerne les jeux ..ou supposs jeux  ::roll::  , ceux qui sont en carton , ca va , je peux lire dessus , si , si  ::mouarf::  ....je vous ai mis les autres  en vrac ..enfin , en photos ::mouarf::  voil : 








 vous de me dire ce que je dois jeter , mettre  1  ou s'il y en a qu'on peut mettre  + 

bien sr , c'est pas urgent du tout  ..je l'ai fait ce soir parce que j'tais en forme  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> A la premire vue j'ai pens qu'il s'agit d'un systme dacquisition soit sur le DB25 soir sur le XLR (d'o  les deux leds en face de chaque connecteur) qui renvoie les infos sur le PC. Du son avec un analogique XLR et du MIDI.
> 
> Puis en regardant le circuit rien n'est logique. Le microcontrolleur (marqu PIC16F84A) n'a pas la capacit de grer du son, ni la communication USB. L'autre puce est un convertisseur de niveau pour le RS485 qui n'utilise pas les connecteurs qui sont ici. En fait rien va naturellement ensemble.
> Mme le port USB ne semble pas tre un port USB car il n'y pas les circuits ncessaires (ou il y a une petite puce noir sous le circuit?). 
> 
> Pour moi cela doit tre un module d'un cosystme utilisant ces propres protocoles.


j'ai tout faux donc ?  ::calim2::   ::cry:: 



Rothen : certains de tes jeux ont plus de 10 ans, du coup, ben ils ne valent plus grand chose. Les connaisseurs te donneront sans doute plus de dtails  ::):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pas sur. Je ne pense pas que ce modle soit assez volu pour pouvoir programmer des pic.


Attention : je ne parle pas de celui d'il y a 2 ou 3 jours mais d'un autre, dans l'interminable liste de Rothen, plus sophistiqu, apparu il y a quelques (?? pas le courage de remonter le fil - un que j'ai identifi comme tel en tout cas) semaines.

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Pour le dbut c'est un peu normal, en fait je pense que la seule personne qui est capable de l'utiliser est ton mari. J'ai mentionn mes constatations pour ventuellement donner des ides aux autres.
En fait sa seule valeur ce sont les composants pour un ventuel lectronicien amateur.

Pour la premire photo cela mtonne, la route n'est autorise qu'aux voitures pas au car et en plus c'est loin des points d'accs.

Pour la deuxime, il faut aller chercher loin.


(si c'est difficile  trouver, c'est que j'ai envie de garder mon pull ::mrgreen:: )

Pour tes jeux ils sont bien pour la plupart, perso je suis fan de Simcity et de Riven. Ils sont ancien (5  10 ans voir plus) pour ceux que j'ai reconnu.

Tu peux toujours essayer de les vendre sparment  un niveau national et avec un dlais assez longs. Il y a toujours la possibilit que des passionns  les achtent pour complter leur collection.

Cordialement

Delias

----------


## rothen

> Rothen : certains de tes jeux ont plus de 10 ans, du coup, ben ils ne valent plus grand chose. Les connaisseurs te donneront sans doute plus de dtails




oh , c'est pas un pb  :;): juste que je ne mette pas  la poubelle un truc utile  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Salut Rothen
> 
> Pour le dbut c'est un peu normal, en fait je pense que la seule personne qui est capable de l'utiliser est ton mari. J'ai mentionn mes constatations pour ventuellement donner des ides aux autres.
>  ouf , ca me rassure ...d'un coup je me suis dit :il a oubli que je suis blonde 
> 
> Pour la premire photo cela mtonne, la route n'est autorise qu'aux voitures pas au car et en plus c'est loin des points d'accs." 
> 
> j'avais cru reconnaitre le coin au dessus de Gap , bon , ben c'est pas  ..c'est en France quand mme ? en tous cas , c'est bien qu'il y ai le vlo pour l'echelle 
> 
> ...

----------


## Delias

> c'est en France quand mme ?


Salut Rothen,
A oui t'es blonde...
<- regarde bien ici, tout  gauche de l'cran. Indice je ne suis pas Franais, oups.

A+, Delias

----------


## rothen

> Salut Rothen,
> A oui t'es blonde...
> <- regarde bien ici, tout  gauche de l'cran. Indice je ne suis pas Franais, oups.
> 
> A+, Delias


 ah oui , j'avais pas vu  :8O: 

du coup on va pouvoir s'arranger si je vends mon chateau  ::mouarf:: 

bon , sinon , pour le lieu , je suis sre que j'ai dj vu les espces de colonnes qu'on voit et qui dlimitent la route

----------


## Auteur

> eh l tu exagres ...c'est quand mme lui qui a trouv le Klystron (119) fallait le faire quand mme


au fait, tu as trouv preneur pour cet appareil ?

----------


## rothen

eh non , pas encore , mme  10   ::?: 

mais je ne desespre pas de trouver celui  qui  fera plaisir   ::D: 

par contre je l'ai montr  pleins de copains ..et je les ai pat avec tes explications ...c'est sr , venant de moi , ils ont t trs surpris  ::mouarf3::  rien que pour ca , ca valait le coup  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> par contre je l'ai montr  pleins de copains ..et je les ai pat avec tes explications ...c'est sr , venant de moi , ils ont t trs surpris  rien que pour ca , ca valait le coup


J'aurai bien voulu voir la scne   ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Cool, j'ai la primeur pour les jeux.

Toi qui cherchais des jeux d'aventure, je te conseille les Syberia qui me semble plutot correct (sachant que le 2 est sorti, il y a ... ah, dj plus de 5 ans  ::aie::  )

Par contre, il y a deux Syberia, moi je parle de celui avec le mammouth  ::P: 

Pure pinball -> 3 je pense, jeu de flipper
Jeux de course -> Colin Mac rally 2005 et 2004 , karts , Grand prix 3 , 24h du mans, Colin Mac rally 2.0, VRally 2, Un autre colin mac rally et cart racing. Si tu vends tout cela avec le volant, tu peux viser 15  20 (je penche plus sur les 20  :;):  ).
Age of empires (Gold) est un jeu de stratgie, mais tu n'en aura que pour deux euros (ils vont sortir une version online, si ce n'est pas dj fait, il y a eu plein d'opus entre temps)
Le DVD Gen 4 est un CD de dmos, ce n'est pas vendable et je doute que tu y trouve quelqu'un d'intresser.

Tu as retrouv deux jeux d'avions -> Fligh Simulator 200 et Flight Unlimited. (Tu pourra les remettre avec l'autre pack) (Ah, je viens de voir Silent Thunder qui peut aussi aller dans le pack  ::D:  et red Baron et Rebel Assault)

Les bons jeux (apprcis des joueurs), que tu peux tenter de marchander  ... 3 chacun -> Civilisation II Test of Time / Sim City 2000  / Creatures 2 ... mais bon, tu peux ne pas hsiter  descendre les prix  :;):  (c'est juste que j'estime que tu as une chance qu'il parte pour ce prix l (enfin, je n'ai jamais t du cot vendeur  ::D: ))

Dans les autres, il y a peux de tout, mme des trucs que je ne connais pas. Mais cela semble tre principalement du jeu d'aventure / enigme (sauf M.A.X. ?). En tout cas, rien de grand valeur, ni rien de rcent.

Voil  peu prs. Tiens, peut tre que Syberia 2, tu peux le tenter  5 voir 10 au final. J'ai bien dit, tenter.

----------


## rothen

> J'aurai bien voulu voir la scne


 ca c'est sr ..t'aurais aim  ::lol:: ...c'tait trs destabilisant pour eux de me voir expliquer avec enthousiasme ce genre de "chose " ..j'en ri encore  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

finalement , tre avec vous me procure beaucoup de bons moments  ::mouarf:: ce qui est vident  , ceux l je ne les aurai jamais connus sans vous  ::zoubi:: 

Coucou Little White  :;): 

ouh l , t'as bien travaill , sympa ca  :;): 

promis , je regarde tout ca demain ..l je vais jouer un peu  :;): 

bonne nuit  tous ( enfin ceux qui restent  ::mouarf::  ) et  demain  ::zoubi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Delias : ta premire photo me fait penser au massif des Ecrins en France (Serre-Chevalier, etc...) le mont Blanc n'en est pas loin.... a ne serait pas dans le coin par hasard (ct Suisse bien entendu  :;):  ) ?

----------


## Barsy

Mince, j'ai t dpass par LittleWhite sur les jeux  ::aie:: 

Dans le lot, il y a de trs bon jeux qui ont marqu leur temps. Notamment Civilization II, Sim City 2000, The Need For Speed, Age of Empire, Syberia, Riven, Caesar II, les Colin McRae Rally, Fifa 99...

Ce sont des jeux qui font parti de l'poque o j'ai commenc  jouer aux jeux vidos.

The Need For Speed doit lui aussi aller dans le lot avec le volant.

----------


## LittleWhite

Ah, j'ai loup le need for speed  ::koi::

----------


## Lady

A cratures 2 le jeu pour sadique ... bah ou tu pouvais interagir avec tes crature en les caressant ou en les baffant ... deviner lequel je choisissais ...  ::sm::  ::oops:: 

Et sim city 2000 le nombre d'archos fuse que j'ai construit pour pouvoir atteindre le dcollage !  *souvenir souvenir*

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous tes en forme  :;):  bon , moi ca va , je suis moins excite qu'hier , vous devriez tre plus peinards  ::mouarf:: 

par contre pour le temps , c'est toujours l'horreur , il vient quand cet t  ::calim2::  je vais finir par migrer dans le midi  ::yaisse::  





> Mince, j'ai t dpass par LittleWhite sur les jeux  eh oui , c'est normal , les petits jeunes c'est plus rapide 
> 
> Dans le lot, il y a de trs bon jeux qui ont marqu leur temps. Notamment Civilization II, Sim City 2000, The Need For Speed, Age of Empire, Syberia, Riven, Caesar II, les Colin McRae Rally, Fifa 99... je peux les mettre  1  ou ils sont dpasss ?  
> 
>  The Need For Speed doit lui aussi aller dans le lot avec le volant. ok  , je le mettrai


 je vais faire la synthse entre ton post et celui de Little white  et regarder ce qu'il reste  dfinir  :;): 




> A cratures 2 le jeu pour sadique ... bah ou tu pouvais interagir avec tes crature en les caressant ou en les baffant ...


 ah , celui l je vais peut-tre le garder  ::roll:: 

pour voir ce qui marche le mieux  ::mouarf:: 

 je viens de tomber sur la notice de l'eprom ART 

je l'ai ouverte par curiosit  ::mouarf:: 

eh ben , j'ai rien compris du tout  ::calim2:: 

c'est ce genre de choses que vous faites  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

> eh oui , c'est normal , les petits jeunes c'est plus rapide


Si je ne te savais pas si distingue, j'aurais pu mal interprter cette phrase.  ::aie:: 




> je peux les mettre  1  ou ils sont dpasss ?


les vendre ????  :8O:  :8O:  Mais ces jeux sont des lgendes !! Le minimum serait de les mettre sous cadre et de les exposer chez soi !!  ::mrgreen:: 
Sinon, 1 ou 2 par jeu me semble pas mal en effet...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,




> eh  Gizmo , quand tu en auras fini avec tes mouches 
> tu pourras venir papoter avec nous


C'est gentil merci mais a ira. Et puis mes mouches sont l pour a  :;): .
(laisses tomber mme moi j'y comprend rien  mes blagues : je suis irrcuprable).

Et puis tu as tellement d'autres membres pour papoter : je leur laisse la place...

Merci. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## rothen

> Si je ne te savais pas si distingue, j'aurais pu mal interprter cette phrase. 
> 
>  euh ..sur ce sujet  je peux pas donner mon avis ..non pas  cause de "ma  distinction naturelle"  ...mais plutt par un manque d'exprimentation sur le sujet 
> 
> tiens , tu me donnes une ide  maintenant que j'ai du temps ,que mes copines m'ont donn les bons liens ...adopter un mec.com et acheterunjules.com ( quand je pense que je savais mme pas que ce genre de chose existait ...toute une ducation  refaire  ) je vais pouvoir m'y atteler ... il n'est jamais trop tard pour apprendre 
> 
> les vendre ????  Mais ces jeux sont des lgendes !! Le minimum serait de les mettre sous cadre et de les exposer chez soi !! 
>  bon, bon , je vais en garder un peu ...c'est vrai ca prend pas trop de place ..et ca me sera peut-tre utile pour mes longues soires d'hiver


 eh Dlias , t'as pas rpondu  Magicbisounours ..il a trouv ou pas pour ta photo ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

Personnellement j'achterais volontiers Riven et Rebel Assault (pas sr que j'y jouerais aprs, mais a serait pas la premire fois  ::mrgreen:: ).

Est-ce que tu as dj choisis quand/comment tu vas les vendre ?

----------


## Delias

> eh Dlias , t'as pas rpondu  Magicbisounours ..il a trouv ou pas pour ta photo ?


Salut  tous

Non, c'est pas vraiment proche du Mont-Blanc.
Je voulais attendre ce soir pour laisser  tous la possibilit de rpondre.

A+

Delias

----------


## rothen

> Est-ce que tu as dj choisis quand/comment tu vas les vendre ?


 comme pratiquement tout ce que je vends , c'est  domicile , c'est plus facile pour moi  :;):  , ca m'evite d'emballer , en plus la poste n'est pas  ct  ::?:  

et surtout ca me permet de papoter avec les acheteurs  ::mouarf::  et c'est souvent trs sympa  ::P:  et certains ont mme du mal  repartir ...

alors du coup ils reviennent acheter autre chose  ::mouarf:: 




> Non, c'est pas vraiment proche du Mont-Blanc.
> Je voulais attendre ce soir pour laisser  tous la possibilit de rpondre.


 ben je trouve que c'est mieux de savoir que c'est pas bon , comme a on peut proposer autre chose :;):  ...d'ailleurs la Suisse  c'est pas si grand non ? ...on devrait trouver  ::mouarf:: 

pour l'autre photo moi je trouve que mme si le cadre est joli .. ca fait un peu " militaire " enfin , pas pays "touristique" ...remarques comme je n'ai vu ces pays qu'en photos , ils doivent mettre les plus vendeuses  :;): 
bon , alors , est-ce qu'il y a la mer pas loin de la 2 eme ?

----------


## Delias

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"]  ben je trouve que c'est mieux de savoir que c'est pas bon , comme a on peut proposer autre chose ...d'ailleurs la Suisse  c'est pas si grand non ? ...on devrait trouver


Oui cest en Suisse et dans les Alpes, mais bon a cest facile car 60% du territoire helvtique est Alpin.




> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"] 
> pour l'autre photo moi je trouve que mme si le cadre est joli .. ca fait un peu " militaire " enfin , pas pays "touristique" ...remarques comme je n'ai vu ces pays qu'en photos , ils doivent mettre les plus vendeuses 
> bon , alors , est-ce qu'il y a la mer pas loin de la 2 eme ?


En fait ce sont des barraquements de chantier, donc rien de trs militaire. Pour la mer, oui c'est dans un pays ctier, mais  l'interieur des terres. Elle est loin comme Dijon l'est.

Il y aura d'autre indices ce soir.

A+

Delias

----------


## rothen

> Oui cest en Suisse et dans les Alpes, mais bon a cest facile car 60% du territoire helvtique est Alpin.
>  tu te rends compte  une heure que par ta faute je me ballade en Suisse  ...et j'ai toujours pas trouv ta route pave  ...celles que j'ai vues avaient un trait au milieu  
> 
> Il y aura d'autre indices ce soir. oui , bon ...j'attendrai ce soir ..si je veux travailler un peu

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

pour la une a ressemble  un tunnel, peut-etre le grand St-Bernard ?

sinon pour la 2, on dirait qu'il y a un barrage sur la droite ? 

En esprant avoir fait avancer le schimililimilmililil... ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Pour la premire, mon ami Google, qui croit toujours tout savoir sur tout, me souffle dans l'oreille, la route de la Tremola dans la descente cot sud du col du St Gothard

Google sait-il rellement tout ?

----------


## Lady

> Pour la premire, mon ami Google, qui croit toujours tout savoir sur tout, me souffle dans l'oreille, la route de la Tremola dans la descente cot sud du col du St Gothard
> 
> Google sait-il rellement tout ?


T'as tapper quoi ? "Dit moi c'est quoi la photo que Delias a mis sur le forume de developpe.net" ?
Ou aprs la reconnaissance faciale les grand groupe se mette  la reconnaissance paysageable / giste ? Enfin de paysage quoi ...

----------


## sevyc64

> T'as tapper quoi ? "Dit moi c'est quoi la photo que Delias a mis sur le forume de developpe.net" ?


tout juste  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

non juste les caractristiques que l'on voit sur la photo : "route montagne pave suisse"

----------


## DonKnacki

> comme pratiquement tout ce que je vends , c'est  domicile , c'est plus facile pour moi  , ca m'evite d'emballer , en plus la poste n'est pas  ct  
> 
> et surtout ca me permet de papoter avec les acheteurs  et c'est souvent trs sympa  et certains ont mme du mal  repartir ...
> 
> alors du coup ils reviennent acheter autre chose


Bon bah, il nous faut ton adresse alors  ::whistle2::

----------


## rothen

> tout juste 
> 
> non juste les caractristiques que l'on voit sur la photo : "route montagne pave suisse"


 non mais c'est dingue ca  :8O: ...j'ai tap exactement la mme chose ...et j'ai pas trouv  ...incroyable non ::calim2::  ...et j'y ai pass une heure  ::mouarf:: 
c'est pas juste ::cry::  






> Bon bah, il nous faut ton adresse alors


 ca sert  rien  , pratiquement personne d'entre vous habite mon coin  ::cry::  ...et comme c'est loin d'tre une destination de vacances   ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> ca sert  rien  , pratiquement personne d'entre vous habite mon coin  ...et comme c'est loin d'tre une destination de vacances


la Creuse ? le Finistre ? le Nord ?  ::P: 

Donne au moins la rgion. Je suis sur qu'il y en a ici  qui a arrive d'aller en vacances dans des coins paums. Par exemple moi je vais parfois dans le Morvan (en Bourgogne).

----------


## LittleWhite

> Par exemple moi je vais parfois dans le Morvan (en Bourgogne).


Parce que c'est trop bien, le morvan, d'abord  ::):

----------


## rothen

> la Creuse ? le Finistre ? le Nord ? 
> 
> Donne au moins la rgion. Je suis sur qu'il y en a ici  qui a arrive d'aller en vacances dans des coins paums. Par exemple moi je vais parfois dans le Morvan (en Bourgogne).


 ah , t'as pas tout bien lu ...je l'ai mis dans un post  ::mouarf::  ...d'ailleurs , est-ce qui en a un qui l'a vu  ::roll:: 

bah , ce post n'est pas si grand ...ca devrait tre facile  retrouver   ::mouarf3:: 

sinon , le Morvan , j'avais beaucoup aim  :;):

----------


## Delias

Salut  Tous

Alors double  ::bravo::   Yves.
1: il a trouv la photo mystre, mais c'tait en monte.
2: J'ai bien l'impression qu'il a vu juste dans  son message 1109 (je l'ai zap hier soir avant d'crire ma rponse)

Alors quelques belles photos de la Tremola:
http://www.myswitzerland.com/fr/vira...erveilles.html

Et la mienne:


Pour la deuxime Iper  raison c'est bien un barrage  droite. le voici en grand d'ailleurs:

J'ai eu la chance d'y faire la mise en service du systme de contrle.

Bon je garde mon pull, Yves n'a trouv qu'une photo, et avec celle-ci c'est trop facile.
Mode hors sujet off

J'ai pas grand chose  ajouter sur tes objets  dcouvrir, dsol Rothen.

Cordialement

Delias

----------


## rothen

ah mais je l'avais vue cette route quand j'ai cherch  :8O: ...je me suis mme fait la monte moto sur internet  ::mouarf::  et je me suis dit que ca devrait tre gnial en voiture  ::ccool::  ...elle n'est pas ouverte aux voitures ? 

en tous cas merci pour ces photos ..du coup j'ai bien voyag aujourd'hui  :;):  me suis fait toute la Suisse  ::yaisse:: 

par contre , mme si c'est facile ...pour quelqu'un de normal  ::mouarf::  , il est o ce barrage  ::roll:: 

et bravo  Yves  ::applo::  ...bon , on attend toujours les photos de tes Pyrennes ...qu'on trouve l'endroit  ::mouarf:: 

pour les CD jeu ..j'ai pas encore regard  ::?: ...c'est dingue comme le temps a pass  ::mouarf:: ...je ferai une photo des non identifis ...aujourd'hui peut-tre ...ou alors demain ... :;):

----------


## Delias

> ah mais je l'avais vue cette route quand j'ai cherch ...je me suis mme fait la monte moto sur internet  et je me suis dit que ca devrait tre gnial en voiture  ...elle n'est pas ouverte aux voitures ?


Elle est interdite aux vhicules de plus de 3.5t, donc normalement les car, mais avec la voiture c'est OK. Maintenant elle est souvent ferme pour cause de neige. La sortie tait en juin et la route ne fut ouverte que la semaine suivante.



> en tous cas merci pour ces photos ..du coup j'ai bien voyag aujourd'hui  me suis fait toute la Suisse 
> 
> par contre , mme si c'est facile ...pour quelqu'un de normal  , il est o ce barrage


Une petite aide, le nom est crit dessus (et en grand) et puis c'est 12h de vol intercontinental, 1h30 de vol domestique et 1h de voiture pour y arriver.

----------


## sevyc64

Merci pour les fleurs, mais tout le mrite (comme bien souvent) revient  Google




> Alors quelques belles photos de la Tremola:
> http://www.myswitzerland.com/fr/vira...erveilles.html


 C'est d'ailleurs bien ce site qu'il m'avait renvoyer.

Pour les photos des Pyrnes, malheureusement je n'en ai pas de perso. Je suis trs mauvais photographe (tant en technique qu'en artistique) et trs mal quip, uniquement un tlphone en numrique. D'ailleurs si je fais 4 photos (intressantes, j'exclue les photos pour ebay et compagnie) dans l'anne, c'est un exploit.

MAis je vais essayer de vous en trouver sur le net peut-tre.

----------


## rothen

> Une petite aide, le nom est crit dessus (et en grand) et puis c'est 12h de vol intercontinental, 1h30 de vol domestique et 1h de voiture pour y arriver.


 ben , c'est pas moi qui vais chercher ...je me connais ...je vais trouver pleins d'autres  choses interessantes  regarder ..et je vais pas avancer  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , je me ferai bien cette petite monte en voiture , ca doit tre super  ::ccool:: 






> Pour les photos des Pyrnes, malheureusement je n'en ai pas de perso. Je suis trs mauvais photographe (tant en technique qu'en artistique) et trs mal quip, uniquement un tlphone en numrique. D'ailleurs si je fais 4 photos (intressantes, j'exclue les photos pour ebay et compagnie) dans l'anne, c'est un exploit.
> 
> MAis je vais essayer de vous en trouver sur le net peut-tre
> .


 oui , des photos de ton coin , qu'on voit comme c'est  :;): ...

----------


## sevyc64

Ah ben mon coin, c'est des usines chimiques au milieu de champs de mas le long d'un gave  ::mouarf:: 

Moi je suis dans la valle, j'ai la plage  1h et la montagne  1h aussi environ

----------


## giragu03

> ah , t'as pas tout bien lu ...je l'ai mis dans un post  ...d'ailleurs , est-ce qui en a un qui l'a vu 
> 
> bah , ce post n'est pas si grand ...ca devrait tre facile  retrouver  
> 
> sinon , le Morvan , j'avais beaucoup aim


Tu as parl des Vosges  un moment, donc je te situerais l-bas... Mais je ne suis pas sr (et je n'ai pas trop le courage de tout relire)...

----------


## rothen

> Ah ben mon coin, c'est des usines chimiques au milieu de champs de mas le long d'un gave


 euh ...ben alors  mets plutt des photos des Pyrennes ::mouarf::  





> Tu as parl des Vosges  un moment, donc je te situerais l-bas... non , non  en plus c'est trs joli les Vosges  
> 
> 
>  je n'ai pas trop le courage de tout relire... moi non plus  parce que je voulais l'enlever  et pas eu le courage de rechercher   
> 
> finalement c'est bien , personne ne l'a vu 
> 
> et Barsy , les CD jeux que je dois garder ...et mettre sous verre  , c'est ceux que tu as cit ? ou je dois en garder encore d'autres ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Tu avais parl du Luxembourg  un moment tu ne serais pas du ct de Metz

----------


## sevyc64

Mes montagnes sont tellement magnifiques et les sites nombreux que c'est difficile de choisir

Voici un 1er site, qui est pour moi, certainement un des plus beaux de cette partie de la chaine.

 

Un second site, bien plus connu, immense et majestueux mme si les photos ne rendent pas bien compte.
Pour l'info, la cascade au fond est la source du torrent que l'on voit au premier plan, qui, aprs tre devenu gave et avoir parcourus environ 120km, passe  4km de chez moi  :;):

----------


## rothen

merci Yves  ::zoubi::  ..c'est vrai que c'est magnifique  ::ccool::  ..mais je sais pas si j'ai pas eu de chance , les 2 fois o je suis alle voir des amis la-bas , il pleuvait ...quand c'tait pas un col ferm cause neige ...en mai  ::mouarf::  ...alors je doute un peu du temps  ::roll:: fait beau des fois l bas ?  ::roll:: 

 remarques si tu es aussi chauvin que mes copains ...je connais la rponse  ::mouarf:: 




> Tu avais parl du Luxembourg  un moment tu ne serais pas du ct de Metz


 ah Guigui ...tu voulais aussi un magnifique gilet  ::mouarf:: ...pas de souci , tu l'as...presque ... gagn  ::mouarf:: 

bon , ben , j'ai raison  :;):  ..il n'y a pas grand monde dans ce coin l  ::calim2::  ..et encore moins qui y viennent en vacances ..pourtant l'autre jour j'ai mis une photo tout prs de chez moi ...c'tait beau  aussi non ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

Pour voyager un peu plus loin...

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

allez courage , dernire journe de la semaine  :;):  ...et pour plusieurs dpart en vacances  :;):  ...alors qui part  ::roll:: ...ben oui , pour mettre  jour le planning quoi   ::mouarf:: 

merci Iper pour ce voyage de bon matin  :;): ...j'en ai besoin , toujours aussi gris chez moi  ::calim2:: ..comment vous voulez avoir le moral avec a  ::cry:: 

  les fringues me donnent une ide du lieu...eh oui , on a les repre qu'on peut  ::mouarf::  mme si je voyais plus de soleil par l  :8O: 

par contre , ou c'est exactement , je ne peux pas dire ...quelqu'un a reconnu ?

----------


## lper

> les fringues me donnent une ide du lieu...eh oui , on a les repre qu'on peut  mme si je voyais plus de soleil par l


En effet il y a du soleil trs souvent mais moi  chaque fois que j'y vais j'ai la poisse... ::roll:: 
Faut deviner aussi ce qu'il y a dans l'assiette ! :;):

----------


## sevyc64

J'ai pas eu l'occasion d'y aller, mais j'ai des amis qui y sont all et qui en ont t ravis. Ils ont fait une semaine des circuits touristiques standard, 2 semaines immergs dans la population chez des amis  eux qui y habitent.

C'est la mosque de Casablanca.

----------


## lper

> C'est la mosque de Casablanca.


 ::bravo:: 

Il est vraiment, il est vraiment... ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Faut deviner aussi ce qu'il y a dans l'assiette !


Du mouton (ou de l'agneau).

----------


## rothen

Ah oui ...bravo Yves  ::applo:: 

sinon , c'est quoi qu'il y a dans l'assiette  ::roll:: 

je ne pense pas que ca soit des trucs que je mange  ::roll:: 

mais c'est pour ma culture  ::mouarf:: 




> Du mouton (ou de l'agneau).


 srement ! ca dj j'aime pas  ::?: 

mais il y a l'air d'avoir un truc bizarre en +  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Ahhhhhhhhhh, je veux une des robes que l'on voit en photo \ o /  ::aie:: 
Super photo (et oui, nous on a pas de soleil dans ce pays poisseux, (la pluie de ce matin tait fine et tout, j'en ai maaaarre, je veux du soleil  ::P: )

Ok, j'arrte  ::): 
Merci pour les photos, tous  ::):

----------


## lper

Avant l'assiette, mais gare aux mes sensibles !

































....
j'aurai prvenu...

----------


## giragu03

Du dromadaire ?  :8O:

----------


## Lady

Aller courage le soleil est cens revenir dans nos contrs du nord en dbut de semaine prochaine !!

Si a continue va faire beau dans le nord quand je vais partir vers le sud pour les vacances ...   ::cry:: 

Edit : Oh my! la prsentation de la viande ... (en mme temps sur nos tale y a bien des ttes de porc des fois ...)

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi je pars pas, je te raconterai comment il est le soleil du nord que tu ne verra pas.

----------


## lper

> Du dromadaire ?


Oui, j'avais une apprhension avant de goter et finalement c'est trs bon. On achte la viande sur place, on passe dans une sorte de restaurant qui vous la cuit sur un grill avec des tomates et oignons et on mange ensuite avec les doigts, le tout arros d'un th  la menthe.

----------


## ManusDei

> Du dromadaire ?


Zut, je pensais que a serait trop clich de parler de dromadaire  ::(:

----------


## lola06

Je vois pas pourquoi vous rlez, il faut trs beau...  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::  ...  la plage  ::lol:: 




P.S : j'en profite car bientt je remonte dans le grand nord  ::calim2::  et c'est moi qu'on va charrier...

----------


## giragu03

> Oui, j'avais une apprhension avant de goter et finalement c'est trs bon. On achte la viande sur place, on passe dans une sorte de restaurant qui vous la cuit sur un grill avec des tomates et oignons et on mange ensuite avec les doigts, le tout arros d'un th  la menthe.


En fait, il ne m'tait jamais venu en tte que a se mangeait. Aprs tout pourquoi pas ?

----------


## rothen

bon , moi j'ai pas pu rpondre de suite ...je me suis vanouie  ::fou:: 

j'ai cru reconnaitre une gentille girafe  ::calim2::  

ouais , enfin un dromadaire , c'est pas mieux  ::(: 

je devrais aller la bas pour faire rgime  ::aie:: 

visiblement t'en as mang , ca a quel gout ?

Pour Lola , t'es vraiment une veinarde , ca aide d'habiter la cte d'azur  :;):  l je viens d'avoir une de mes amies d'Arcachon , ben , c'est la pluie aussi .. ::?:  doit faire beau que dans le midi non ? 
ca va faire peupl si on y va tous  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> visiblement t'en as mang , ca a quel gout ?


Il y avait 3 sortes, 
-> de la viande hache qui ressemble fortement au steak hach de boeuf, c'tait ce que j'avais prfr avec le mlange tomate&oignon
-> les saucisses : sorte de merguez donc assez pic
-> les brochettes : viande un peu moins tendre que le boeuf

Donc si on n'avait pas achet la viande avant je n'aurais peut-tre pas fait la diffrence avec du boeuf.

----------


## sevyc64

Du dromadaire ? ben quoi

Nous, on mange bien des escargot et des cuisses de grenouilles, c'est pas mieux !!!

Perso, je prfre un bon civet de ragondin. 
Mais comptez pas sur moi pour gouter criquets, sauterelles et autres cafards.


_PS : Tout le monde a dj d aller dans un resto chinois pourtant on sais pas trop ce que l'on y mange. Bien que ce soit interdit en France, il parait que certains ne se gnent pas pour couler du chien ou du chat. 
Intox ? J'ai pas les moyens de vrifier_

----------


## rothen

> Donc si on n'avait pas achet la viande avant je n'aurais peut-tre pas fait la diffrence avec du boeuf.


 oui , c'est sr , sans voir , j'aurais peut-tre aussi mang la viande hache  ::roll::  

mais l , a voir la tte  ::calim2::  ...ca c'est sr que non   ::cry:: 

c'est vrai de ce cot l je dois tre un "chouilla" trop sensible  ::mouarf::  il ne faut pas que je vois ce que je mange  ::?:  sinon je m'imagine la gentille crature que c'est ...et je ne vois plus que ca ...en plonge , au Venez , j'tais incapable de manger les poissons avec lesquels je jouais la journe  ::cry::  , je mangeais que la garniture ..oui , oui , je suis spciale  ::mouarf2:: 






> Du dromadaire ? ben quoi
> 
> Nous, on mange bien des escargot et des cuisses de grenouilles, c'est pas mieux !!! euh , ca jemange pas non plus ...ou alors en quiche  ou terrine 
> 
> Perso, je prfre un bon civet de ragondin.  jamais eue l'occasion de gouter ...mais je ne suis pas presse 
> Mais comptez pas sur moi pour gouter criquets, sauterelles et autres cafards. sur moi non plus , tonnant non ?
> 
> 
> _PS : Tout le monde a dj d aller dans un resto chinois pourtant on sais pas trop ce que l'on y mange. Bien que ce soit interdit en France, il parait que certains ne se gnent pas pour couler du chien ou du chat. 
> ...

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est bon, le dromadaire. Et puis, c'est un ongul, un mammifre herbivore, quoi de plus naturel comme nourriture?

Les criquets sont pleins de proteines, c'est bon pour vous! Par contre, le Chinois je trouve que c'est souvent trop sal.

----------


## rothen

pour en revenir aux CD  ::mouarf:: 

bon , en suivant le conseil de Sylvain  ::zoubi::  je vais garder civilization 2 ,simcity 2000 et need for speed ( celui-l c'est pour le souvenir  :;):  )

t'avais aussi conseill Age of empires et Cesar 2 ...c'est quoi comme style de jeux ? 

autre question  tous ...enfin ceux qui connaissent les jeux  :;): 

les  Sybria 

 

bon , dj ceux du bas , le 1 et le 2 ( mme pas ouvert d'ailleurs)  est-ce que  c'est la mme version , plus rcente , ou une suite  la premire ? 
et pourquoi celle du haut ..il y a eu 3 versions ...ou c'est tout simplement une copie  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , j'adorais jouer   l'"amerzone" ou quelque chose dans ce gout l , mais je ne le trouve pas , quelqu'un peut me trouver une photo de la couverture ? 

il y a aussi le flipper 


est-ce qu'on peut encore jouer avec , et si oui , avec quelle manette  ::roll:: 

bon , vous avez quand mme le temps de manger ...vous rpondrez aprs  :;): 

bon app ....moi , je vais manger une salade d'endives ...oui , aprs ce que j'ai vu ce matin  ::mouarf::  ..ca , ca devrait passer sans pb  ::lol:: 




> C'est bon, le dromadaire. Et puis, c'est un ongul, un mammifre herbivore, quoi de plus naturel comme nourriture?
> 
> Les criquets sont pleins de proteines, c'est bon pour vous! Par contre, le Chinois je trouve que c'est souvent trop sal.


 naturel ? euh srement  ::?: 
tu en as gout aussi  ::roll:: 

pour les protines ...euh je les  prefre ..autrement  ::mouarf:: 

pour le chinois ...peut-tre ...mais en fait je prfre le sal au sucr ...et de toutes faons j'aime aller au restau chinois , ils sont toujours accueillants ...et pour moi ca fait parti du plaisir ...c'est aussi pour ca que j'aime les restau italiens  ::yaisse::

----------


## Hizin

J'ai l'impression que le botier CD reprsentant un mammouth et le jeu  gauche (Syberia) sont les mmes, mais je ne trouve pas confirmation.

 priori, ces jeux pourraient t'intresser, vu que tu as dit (si je ne me trompe pas) que tu aimais les jeux "point and click", ils s'axent en particulier sur l'histoire et le monde, ainsi que sur des suites d'nigmes pas forcment facile.
Syberia II est la suite de Syberia. On peut jouer au 2 sans avoir fait le 1, mme si c'est recommand.
Ils sont dans le mme styles que l'Amerzone, justement  ::): 

Bote de l'amerzone :




Pour Age of Empire (AOE), c'est un jeu de stratgie un peu fantaisiste ou les anciennes civilisations (gypte, Msopotamie ...) se combattent pour tenter d'avoir la part du lion et tendre leur empire.

Pour Caesar 2, c'est un jeu de stratgie/gestion ayant 2 aspect : la construction de la ville et la gestion des armes. Le jeu est assez difficile, mais assez sympa (ah les souvenirs).

Dream-line, je ne sais pas si l'on peut encore y jouer : je dirai "oui" sans conviction. Il ne ncessite qu'un clavier pour jouer.

----------


## Barsy

Alors Civilization 2 est, sans conteste, le meilleur jeu de tous les temps (bon, je peux admettre que certains d'entre vous ne soient pas d'accord, lui prfrant le 1 ou le 4).

En quelques mots, ce jeu consiste  btir une civilisation en dmarrant en 4000 av JC et  la rendre florissante jusqu' notre poque. Le tout en grant les recherches scientifique, le budget, la politique, les relations avec les autres civilisations (alliance, guerre, commerce, espionnage...), le dveloppement des villes, l'amnagement du territoire, le bonheur de la population, la pollution,... (et dans les opus plus rcent, il faut en plus grer les religions et la culture).

Bref, un trs bon jeu !

SimCity 2000 lui est un jeu dans lequel il faut btir et grer une ville. Rpartir le terrain entre les zones d'habitation, d'industrie et de commerce, construire les rues pour desservir chaque zone, faire en sorte qu'il y ait de l'eau et de l'lectricit dans tous les secteurs (en choisissant de construire des centrales plus ou moins efficaces et polluantes), prlever les impts, construire des coles, commissariats, hpital, casernes de pompier... Et surtout, il faut faire face aux catastrophes qui peuvent survenir pour ravager une partie de la ville (inondation, incendie, ouragan, manifestation... et attaque par un robot extra-terrestre gant... si si !!).

Enfin, Age of empire est un jeu de stratgie dans lequel il faut rcolter des ressources pour produire une arme pour dtruire celle des autres. Le tout  l'antiquit.
Et Caesar 2 est un jeu de gestion dans lequel il faut construire et dvelopper une ville romaine tout en la dfendant contre les attaques extrieures.

Voil, normalement, avec tout a tu devrais avoir envie de te mettre  jouer...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Riven est un jeu d'nigmes point and click, galement.
Mais plutt compliqu  suivre, il faut un bloc-note  ct sinon c'est impossible  finir (et mme avec).

----------


## rothen

eh bien dis-donc Hizin , rapide la rponse  ::ccool:: 




> J'ai l'impression que le botier CD reprsentant un mammouth et le jeu  gauche (Syberia) sont les mmes, mais je ne trouve pas confirmation. donc celui du haut serait une copie de celui de gauche  
> 
>  priori, ces jeux pourraient t'intresser, vu que tu as dit (si je ne me trompe pas) que tu aimais les jeux "point and click", ils s'axent en particulier sur l'histoire et le monde, ainsi que sur des suites d'nigmes pas forcment facile.
> Syberia II est la suite de Syberia. On peut jouer au 2 sans avoir fait le 1, mme si c'est recommand.
> Ils sont dans le mme styles que l'Amerzone, justement   oui , oui , c'est le genre de jeu que j'aime ...mais ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas jou  
> 
> Bote de l'amerzone :
> 
> 
> ...





> Voil, normalement, avec tout a tu devrais avoir envie de te mettre  jouer...


 oui , oui Sylvain , t'as gagn  :;): 

je vais faire le rappel des copains , je vais bien en trouver un qui aura envie de jouer avec moi   ::mouarf3:: 




> Riven est un jeu d'nigmes point and click, galement.
>   .


 ah , celui-l je ne le garde pas ...je l'ai promis  un copain  :;):

----------


## Barsy

> Riven est un jeu d'nigmes point and click, galement.
> Mais plutt compliqu  suivre, il faut un bloc-note  ct sinon c'est impossible  finir (et mme avec).


Je confirme, c'est mme le plus difficile auquel j'ai jou.

D'ailleurs, pour les opus suivants (Riven est l'opus 2 de Myst), j'ai trouv que la difficult a t revue  la baisse.

----------


## Hizin

> eh bien dis-donc Hizin , rapide la rponse


Le midi, vu que je ne mange pas et que je suis seul au bureau, c'est ma pause de la journe (plus ou moins).

----------


## rothen

> Le midi, vu que je ne mange pas .


 c'est juste aujourd'hui aprs le dromadaire ?  ::mouarf:: 
si cest tout le temps , comment tu fais pour tenir  ::roll:: 

Bon , j'ai essay de faire la synthse "jeux" de tout ce que vous m'avez mis ..pas facile , vous tes dchains aujourd'hui  ::yaisse::  ...c'est le WE qui vous fait cet effet  ::mouarf:: 

alors si j'ai bien tout suivi ...il resterait ceux l sans explication ...ou alors je l'ai loupe   ::mouarf:: 



et  

harry potter , je ne pense pas que ca soit un jeu , mais c'est quoi ?
et les autres , quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Il y a une bible. Les autres sont bien des jeux, enfin, je n'arrive pas  lire de dtails sur Harry donc c'est peut-tre un DVD de film, mais a peut aussi tre un jeu.

----------


## Aniki

Outpost est un jeu de stratgie o l'on doit construire un avant poste sur une plante trangre et se dvelopper/survivre. Un peu dans le style Alpha Centauri.
 confirmer, parce que ce sont des souvenirs rouills tout a.

Et M.A.X. est aussi un jeu de stratgie mais au tour par tour. Pareil on construit une base, mais l, il faut construire pleins d'units pour envahir son prochain dans la joie et la bonne humeur.

Ah, j'oubliais... Bonjour !

----------


## rothen

> Il y a une bible. Les autres sont bien des jeux, enfin, je n'arrive pas  lire de dtails sur Harry donc c'est peut-tre un DVD de film, mais a peut aussi tre un jeu.


 une bible ?  :8O: 
lequel ?  ::roll:: 

pour Harry Potter , je mets en plus grand 


ca aide un peu ?

----------


## rothen

> Outpost est un jeu de stratgie, o l'on doit construire un avant poste sur une plante trangre et se dvelopper/survivre. Un peu dans le style Alpha Centauri.
>  confirmer, parce que ce sont des souvenir rouills tout a.
> 
> Et M.A.X. est aussi un jeu de stratgie au tour par tour. Pareil on construit une base, mais la il faut construire pleins d'units pour envahir son prochain dans la joie et la bonne humeur.
> 
> Ah, j'oubliais... Bonjour !


 bonjour  ::D:  un nouveau non ? 

merci pour tes explications ...2 de plus de trouvs  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

Chine : Intrigue dans la cit interdite est un jeu d'aventure point'n click o on doit rsoudre un meurtre dans la chine mdievale. Aucune ide de si il est bien ou non ^^

Edit: The 7Guest est un autre jeu d'aventure point'n click, je crois que  c'est le premier jeu  avoir intgr des vidos (filmes et tout).

----------


## Aniki

> bonjour  un nouveau non ?


Ben comme beaucoup d'autres, je suivais le fil sans intervenir parce que soit je ne connaissais pas les objets prsents, soit j'arrivais aprs la bataille.

L, comme on entre dans un sujet que je matrise un peu mieux (les vieux jeux), du coup j'ai plus de chance de pouvoir tre utile !

Par contre, je serai en vacance  partir de ce soir !  ::mrgreen:: 

Donc ce sera vraisemblablement ma seule et unique participation pour l'identification de matos.

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour rothen

tu peux galement retirer Roland Garos 1997 dont l'explication est suffisamment explicite non ? 
Je doute que tu arrives  le revendre sachant qu'il y a une version 2012  ::?: 
Essaie  1 mais je pense qu'il sera plus utile en frisbee  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> une bible ? 
> lequel ? 
> 
> pour Harry Potter , je mets en plus grand 
> 
> 
> ca aide un peu ?


"The Holy Bible" signifie "La Sainte Bible".
Harry Potter a m'a l'air d'tre un CD qui aurait pu tre fourni avec une imprimante et qui permet d'imprimer des choses en rapport avec l'univers du sorcier.

----------


## Aniki

> Harry Potter a m'a l'air d'tre un CD qui aurait pu tre fourni avec une imprimante et qui permet d'imprimer des choses en rapport avec l'univers du sorcier.


Je penche aussi pour cette hypothse.
 moins que HP ne se soit mis  concevoir des jeux en cachte.

----------


## DonKnacki

je confirme pour harry potter
voici un lien sur priceminister: http://www.priceminister.com/offer/b...-Logiciel.html 

la description (pour ceux qui ne souhaite pas cliquer) : CD inclus dans emballage cartouche HP noire n 20 ; la cartouche est prime, le CD est neuf. Ce logiciel permet de crer des cartes de voeux, papier lettres ; produit avec autorisation WARNER BROS.


Edit : concernanr le jeux XPLOSIV; il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un jeu bas sur le Mah-Jong (http://www.priceminister.com/offer/b...iv-Jeu-Pc.html)

----------


## rothen

> Chine : Intrigue dans la cit interdite est un jeu d'aventure point'n click o on doit rsoudre un meurtre dans la chine mdievale. Aucune ide de si il est bien ou non ^^
> 
> Edit: The 7Guest est un autre jeu d'aventure point'n click, je crois que  c'est le premier jeu  avoir intgr des vidos (filmes et tout).


 donc les 2 l , je devrais aimer  :;): 

je vais toujours les garder pour si je trouve "un copain de jeu"  ::yaisse::  ...




> Par contre, je serai en vacance  partir de ce soir !


 bonnes vacances  toi  :;): 




> Bonjour rothen
> 
> tu peux galement retirer Roland Garos 1997 dont l'explication est suffisamment explicite non ? 
>  Essaie  1 mais je pense qu'il sera plus utile en frisbee


 en fait , je me demande surtout comment on peut jouer au tennis avec ce jeu  ::roll::  ....bon , je vais suivre ton conseil , le frisbee je sais  ::mouarf:: 




> "The Holy Bible" signifie "La Sainte Bible".
> Harry Potter a m'a l'air d'tre un CD qui aurait pu tre fourni avec une imprimante et qui permet d'imprimer des choses en rapport avec l'univers du sorcier.


 ah , pour la bible Miaow avait raison  :;): 

qu'est-ce qu'ils les font attractive maintenant  ::mouarf2:: 

bon , du coup , pour Harry Potter , je peux jeter ...chouette un de moins  ::mouarf:: 

bon , je vais regarder s'il y en a d'oublis ...vraiment vous avez bouff du lion aujourd'hui ...ah non ,c'est vrai ,  du dromadaire  ::mouarf:: 




> je confirme pour harry potter
> voici un lien sur priceminister: http://www.priceminister.com/offer/b...-Logiciel.html  bon , ben du coup , comme j'aime faire a , je suis alle le rechercher dans la poubelle 
> 
>  Edit : concernanr le jeux XPLOSIV; il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un jeu bas sur le Mah-Jong (http://www.priceminister.com/offer/b...iv-Jeu-Pc.html)
> 
>  ah super , j'adore aussi le Mah-jong ...donc je vais garder aussi


 eh voil , comment en une journe vous arrivez  me redonner le gout du jeu  :;): ...j'avais compltement oubli que j'aimais ca  ::yaisse::

----------


## lola06

> en fait , je me demande surtout comment on peut jouer au tennis avec ce jeu  ....bon , je vais suivre ton conseil , le frisbee je sais


Sinon c'est super pour loigner les mchantes pies  ::ccool:: 

a fait sympa en dco dans les arbres  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Sinon c'est super pour loigner les mchantes pies 
> 
> a fait sympa en dco dans les arbres


 ouais , j'aurai d en mettre dans mon cerisier   ::?: ..j'ai attendu un jour de trop  que les cerises murissent  ::mouarf:: ...cette anne mme pas pu faire un clafoutis  ::cry::

----------


## Deaf

Bonjour tout le monde! Je viens apporter ma petite contribution.

A mon avis, pour Outpost essaie  1 ou bien dans un pack avec d'autres. Il est trs vieux, je ne suis pas sr qu'il puisse encore fonctionner. De plus, il ne m'avait pas laiss un trs bon souvenir. Pourtant,  l'poque le nombre de mes jeux se comptaient sur les doigts d'une main, c'est pour dire si j'ai essay d'y trouver de l'intrt!

Arcanes fonctionne encore, je l'ai r-install il y a 3 mois!  ::lol:: 
C'est un jeu de rle/aventure o on dirige un sorcier  la recherche de son mentor. Il y a quelques concepts sympas (avec les ingrdients principalement) et il reste agrable visuellement.
Tu peux tenter de le vendre  3 je pense, mais n'hsite pas  baisser ce n'est pas non plus un grand jeu comme Civilization 2.

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour tout le monde!   !
> 
> Arcanes fonctionne encore, je l'ai r-install il y a 3 mois! 
> C'est un jeu de rle/aventure o on dirige un sorcier  la recherche de son mentor. Il y a quelques concepts sympas (avec les ingrdients principalement) et il reste agrable visuellement.
>  .


 ah , encore un nouveau  ::D:  salut Deaf  :;): 

ben , ca devrait tre aussi le genre de jeu que j'aime ...alors je vais le garder aussi  ::mouarf:: 

bon , reste 
. qui a tu Pam Taylor ,  mon avis bon pour la poubelle car windows 95 ..je peux jeter ? 

reste Morpheus et Road to India , je me demande si c'est pas des jeux que j'aimerai aussi  ::mouarf::  
quelqu'un a quelque chose sur ceux l ? ,il y a rien d'indiqu dans les boites  ::?:

----------


## giragu03

Voil ce que j'ai pu trouver sur ces jeux :



> Road to India est un jeu d'aventure sur PC. Vous incarnez Fred, un jeune amricain et vous venez de voir partir votre amie Anusha pour l'Inde, son pays natal. Ce qui  la base ne devait tre qu'une simple visite  ses parents tourne rapidement au cauchemar. Peu aprs le dpart de la belle, vous recevez une lettre de rupture vous dconseillant de venir la retrouver. Ni une ni deux, vous sautez dans le premier avion en direction de New Delhi  la recherche de votre bien-aime.





> Vous tes un aventurier  la recherche de son pre, disparu dans lantartique il y a quelques annes.

----------


## rothen

> Voil ce que j'ai pu trouver sur ces jeux :


 ah ben c'est bien ce qui me semblait ...c'est le genre de jeu que je vais aimer  :;): 

j'ai beaucoup aim cette phrase aussi 

" vous recevez une lettre de rupture vous dconseillant de venir la retrouver. Ni une ni deux, vous sautez dans le premier avion en direction de New Delhi  la recherche de votre bien-aime. "

 de nos jours , vous imaginer faire ce genre de truc , c'est presque de la science fiction  ::mouarf:: ...

ouais encore que moi je serai assez fleur bleue pour y croire  ::calim2:: 

eh ben voil , on a fait le tour des jeux que je ne connaissais pas ..j'ai plus qu' noter vos reflexions sur chacun 

en tous cas , un grand bravo  vous  ::lahola:: 
vous avez t super performants sur ce truc l  :;): 

on verra si vous serez aussi bon  la prochaine nigme  ::mouarf:: 

en attendant , personne n'a une chouette photo  montrer histoire d'oublier la grisaille d'aujourd'hui ?  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

il y a encore quelqu'un ?  ::roll:: 

je sais pas comment c'est chez vous , mais ici je trouve que c'est pas sympa pour ceux qui ont organis des festivits ce soir ...j'ai vu 4 feux d'artifice de ma terrasse ...et il pleut des cordes ..je trouve que c'est injuste ..ou pas de chance au choix  ::mouarf:: 

chez vous , comment c'est ? vous avez plus de chance ou c'est pareil ?  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

A Grenoble il fait TRES chaud (autour de 30C  23h36)... a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il y ait un orage....  moins que  a ne se calme....
Sinon a fait plus de 2 semaines qu'on a grand beau nous ici  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> A Grenoble il fait TRES chaud (autour de 30C  23h36)... a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il y ait un orage....  moins que  a ne se calme....
> Sinon a fait plus de 2 semaines qu'on a grand beau nous ici


 ah oui ?  ::roll::  je pensais qu'il ne faisait beau que dans le midi  :8O:  

en tous cas , vous avez de la chance  :;):  nous on a du mal  se croire en t ..faut presque sortir les pulls ...

t'es sr de la temprature  cette heure l ? c'est pas au coin du feu ?  ::mouarf:: 

bon , j'espre qu'il y a en un au moins un autre sous la pluie ..je me sens un peu isole l  ::cry::

----------


## LittleWhite

Ne t'inquites pas rothen , Versailles, sous la pluie (et j'ai ressorti le pull ...  ::(:  )

----------


## rothen

> Ne t'inquites pas rothen , Versailles, sous la pluie (et j'ai ressorti le pull ...  )


ah , ca me rassure  ::mouarf::  

j'espre pour eux qu'ils auront un temps plus correct pour le dfil demain ..avec tous les entrainements qu'ils ont fait  ::?: 

bon , de toutes faons on ne peut rien y changer  ::mouarf:: 

bonne nuit  ceux qui restent  ::zoubi::  ...vous m'avez puise aujourd'hui  ::mouarf:: ...vous tiez vraiment trop en forme  :;): 

 demain  ::coucou:: ...ou lundi .. ca dpend si je suis raisonnable ...ou pas  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

coucou  ::coucou::  ceux qui comme moi ont annul leur" sortie champtre" d'aujourd'hui  ::?:  

j'espre qu'il y en a car j'ai besoin de vos lumires  ::D: 

dj j'ai pas tout--fait fini avec les jeux  ::?: 

en ce qui concerne celui-l :



je comprends pas , est-ce que le bleu est une version diffrente du vert , est-ce que c'est la mme chose prsente d'une autre faon ou est-ce que le bleu va aussi dans la boite ?  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

je suis tombe sur une valisette avec des CD dedans , voil ceux dont je ne sais pas trop quoi faire  ::?:  poubelle ou utilit quelconque  ::roll:: 

je compte sur vous pour me le dire  ::zoubi:: 



je les ai mis sur l'ordi , ca affiche : version de Doom , version de Heretic , plus de 1800 wads divers  ( euh c'est quoi un wad  ::calim2::  )

ca sert  quelque chose ou je peux jeter  ::roll:: 

suivante :


rallye je suppose que c'est un jeu , mais les autres c'est quoi ? ca va avec le volant car il est dessin sur un ? ::roll:: 

aprs :



ca ira avec les trucs d'avion , mais c'est quoi , des jeux , des cartes du ciel ?  ::roll:: 

ensuite 



alors l j'ai vraiment aucune ide  ::?:  ca inspire quelqu'un ?  ::roll:: 

et pour finir , le spcialite des "atari" , Little white non ? 



 je fais quoi avec a , je jette ou ca peut interesser quelqu'un ? ca va sur quoi  part atari ? 

bon , vous avez le temps de chercher ...c'est pas urgent  :;):  c'est juste que  l j'ai eu le temps de les mettre   ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Wow ... je suis toujours impressionner.

Les MIDI Mix, sont des banques d'chantillons pour squenceurs (afin de faire une musique nous mme en assemblant les sons).
a pourrait se revendre, mme si un petit peu dpass.

Les Drivers Windows 95, c'est obsolte  ::aie:: 
Le benchmark Winstone ... je doute que ce soit encore d'actualit
Corel Draw en version 3, pareil, pas d'actualit
WebscanX ... je dirais aussi pareil, mais un curieux pourrait aim

Tu as raison pour les trucs d'avions. Mais, j'imagine que seul RealATC est un jeu (je ne sais pas).

Au dessus (photo avec Rally Championship (un jeu de course)) tu as les pilotes pour le volant, et un jeu qui a t offert avec le volant


Doom et Heretic sont deux vieux FPS (plutot connu). Dpass (a pourra se refourguer  1 ... si tu en a le courage  ::P: )

----------


## rothen

::coucou::   ceux qui sont l ...oui , je sais pas grand monde le dimanche , mais c'est pas une raison  :;): 

super temps aujourd'hui ...oui euh enfin il ne pleut pas ...encore  ::mouarf:: et en le cherchant bien on voit mme un peu le soleil ::fou::  

merci LittleWhite pour tes explications  ::ccool:: 

 pas de pb pour ce qui concerne voiture et avion , je les ai mis dans les lots correspondants  :;): 

pour les midi mix , je les mets sous ce nom l en vente ou sinon sous quel titre ? 

ceux que tu m'as dit de jeter c'est fait

par contre , personne ne peut rpondre au reste 
. concernant les questions  sur civilization II et wad ? 
.Rise of the triad , c'est un jeu ?
et c'est quoi " the complte software package ?  jeter ou fait partie d'un appareil ?? 

j'ai aussi trouv a :



qu'est ce que ca peut tre  :8O: ...ca sert  quoi  ::calim2:: 

merci de vos rponses  :;): 

 +  ::coucou::

----------


## seeme

Bonjour,

Petite contribution:

Les wad ("Where's All the Data??") est un type de fichier utilis par idSoftware ( l'poque de Doom c'tait plus ou moins uniquement Carmack et Romero pour les connaisseurs). Chaque fichier est une compilation de choses (assets) utiles au jeu (sons, images, modles 3d, niveaux...)

Concernant les midi bank, je sais que certains (vieux?) synthtiseurs ont des lecteurs disquettes, et certains mordus de la M.A.O. (musique assiste par ordinateurs) pourraient tre intresss (aprs faut voir la qualit des banks, si elles sont ultra communes etc...). Je pense que a va tre difficile  refiler, mais peut-tre un passionn pour 1 symbolique..

Civilization II il me semble avoir vu passer la rponse.

Enfin, pour la boite, il s'agit d'une carte graphique. Les jeux (3D) requirent de trs nombreux calculs qui sont quasiment toujours du mme type (algbre linaire: matrices, vecteurs, interpolation...). Plutt que de demander au processeur (qui sait tout faire, mais qui n'est spcialis en rien), on a eu l'ide d'ajouter ce genre de carte extrmement spcialise qui sait TRES bien faire ce genre de calcul et qui est capable d'en faire beaucoup en mme temps (ton processeur ne sait en faire qu'une  la fois (je simplifie)).

Il s'agit d'une gForce 6 de 128Mo de ram et qui se branche sur une prise AGP (grande barrette en plastique noir sur la carte mre). Malheureusement, la plupart des ordinateurs aujourd'hui n'utilisent plus ce type de branchement. Ca doit malgr tout pouvoir se ngocier autour de 30 ou 40. 

Le petit adaptateur blanc ressemble  un branchement VGA/DVI qui sont des branchements utiliss pour transporter des images (cran..) a va  priori avec la carte. Idem pour la cble jaune et noir (composite vido femelle / svideo).

La notice semble tre celle de la carte.

Par contre, la barrette verte, il s'agit d'une barrette de ram (mmoire dans laquelle on stock les informations  court terme quand on en a besoin, le disque dur c'est leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent). A priori a ne va pas avec la carte, il faudrait avoir un gros plan sur l'tiquette pour pouvoir te rpondre avec certitude, mme si  priori a ne vaut pas grand chose.

Je me perd en explication.. J'espre avoir t utile  ::):

----------


## Auteur

> Le petit adaptateur blanc ressemble  un branchement VGA/DVI qui sont des branchements utiliss pour transporter des images (cran..) a va  priori avec la carte. Idem pour la cble jaune et noir (composite vido femelle / svideo).
> 
> La notice semble tre celle de la carte.


Je confirme  :;):  Mais l'adaptateur ne fonctionne que dans un seul sens : DVI (carte graphique) vers VGA (cran).

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour, bonjour Julien  ! ( encore qu'a mon avis ,vu ton "look"  Juju serait plus logique  ,) 
> 
> ah oui , j'ai bien regard ...tes yeux ... je craque 
> 
> 
> 
> Les wad ("Where's All the Data??") est un type de fichier utilis par idSoftware ( l'poque de Doom c'tait plus ou moins uniquement Carmack et Romero pour les connaisseurs). Chaque fichier est une compilation de choses (assets) utiles au jeu (sons, images, modles 3d, niveaux...)
> 
>  je comprends pourquoi aucun de ceux qui me connait ne s'est lanc dans l'explication   tu as du mrite 
> ...

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour la barette (de 256 Mo) tu peux la mettre pour moins de 5 je pense  ::): 
(En plus, il se peut que cela m'intresse ... mais bon  ::?:  )

Pour la carte graphique, tu peux la mettre sous le nom de NVIDIA Gefore 6200 AGP

Pour ton histoire de boite verte et CD bleu (on va se comprendre  ::aie:: ) tu peux faire un pack et rassembler le tout. Comme a, la boite valait environ 5 , maintenant a en vaut 7. Les jeux ne semblaient pas les mmes car Test of Time et une sorte de continuit du 2 (extension indpendante).

----------


## sevyc64

Pour la mmoire, il faut prciser que c'est une barrette de mmoire pour ordinateur de bureau DDR1-266 PC2100 de 256Mo 

C'est donc une ancienne gnration. 5-10 pas plus, je ne pense pas

EDIT : 5 maxi, on en trouve encore quelques rares neuves  7-8, 

_ou prs de 700 c'est RDC, prsent comme tant de la mmoire imprimante HP. Ou c'est une erreur, ou c'est trs clairement une arnaque._

----------


## rothen

> coucou Alex 
> Pour la barette (de 256 Mo) tu peux la mettre pour moins de 5 je pense 
> en fait , je voulais juste  savoir si elle va dans la boite ou pas  comme je l'ai trouve l , savoir si elle fait partie ou pas du pacage  
> Pour la carte graphique, tu peux la mettre sous le nom de NVIDIA Gefore 6200 AGP
>  euh ...tu crois que ca va le faire sur ebay ce titre ...t'as rien de plus simple 
> Pour ton histoire de boite verte et CD bleu (on va se comprendre ) tu peux faire un pack et rassembler le tout. Comme a, la boite valait environ 5 , maintenant a en vaut 7. Les jeux ne semblaient pas les mmes car Test of Time et une sorte de continuit du 2 (extension indpendante)
>  ah ben voil , j'ai mon explication  ..je vais les mettre ensemble 
> 
> manque plus que l'explication de 
> ...





> Pour la mmoire, il faut prciser que c'est une barrette de mmoire pour ordinateur de bureau DDR1-266 PC2100 de 256Mo 
> 
> C'est donc une ancienne gnration. 5-10 pas plus, je ne pense pas  coucou Yves 
> 
> ca fait longtemps que j'ai renonc  vendre ce genre de carte   c'est compltement impossible ..j'en ai dj jet plein en gardant juste les soi disant plus vendable ...mais en fait , personne n'achte a  
> 
>  j'ai reu une proposition "au poids" mais bon , comme j'ai balanc dj un max , c'est plus la peine ...par contre j'ai pas compris , il parlait de carte mre ..oui , ca , ca va  mais aussi de carte fille , c'est quoi  ?  
> 
> 
> _ou prs de 700 c'est RDC, prsent comme tant de la mmoire imprimante HP. Ou c'est une erreur, ou c'est trs clairement une arnaque._ euh , je comprends pas ce que tu as voulu mettre l ? ...par contre j'ai au moins 1 imprimante HP , ca c'est sur

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour la barette, non cela ne va pas dans la mme boite.

Bah la description que j'ai donn, c'tait pas mal comme titre. Un bon geek, ou un gars qui cherche cela, trouvera  ::): 

Ah, trop dommage que tu ai balanc les barrettes  ::cry:: 
La carte mre, schmatiquement, c'est la carte principale de ton PC (celle ou l'on connecte toutes les autres). Du coup, les cartes que l'on connecte  la carte mre, sont des cartes filles. Et pourquoi des cartes mres et non des cartes pres, simplement car nous savons que les informaticien sont plus ou moins asociables et donc non pas de copine. Donc ils essaient de ravoir un pe u de prsence fminine.  ::D:

----------


## rothen

[QUOTE=LittleWhite;6798774]Pour la barette, non cela ne va pas dans la mme boite. bon , ben , elle a d tomber par hasard dedans  ::mouarf:: ...ok je la mets  part ...je vais attendre les conclusions d'Yves la dessus pour lui regler son compte  ::mouarf:: 

Bah la description que j'ai donn, c'tait pas mal comme titre. Un bon geek, ou un gars qui cherche cela, trouvera  ::):  euh oui , remarques que peut-tre personne d'autre n'acheterait ce genre de chose  ::fou:: 

Ah, trop dommage que tu ai balanc les barrettes  ::cry:: [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"]oh , j'en ai encore de ce genre de chose ...dont je ne sais  pas quoi faire  ::mouarf::  ...si quelqu'un a une ide de ce que je peux faire avec ce genre de cartes  ::roll:: 

La carte mre, schmatiquement, c'est la carte principale de ton PC (celle ou l'on connecte toutes les autres). oui , oui , je vais vous tonner  ::mouarf:: ...ca , je savais  :;):  Du coup, les cartes que l'on connecte  la carte mre, sont des cartes filles. par contre , ca jamais entendu  :8O:  


Et pourquoi des cartes mres et non des cartes pres, simplement car nous savons que les informaticien sont plus ou moins asociables et donc non pas de copine. Donc ils essaient de ravoir un peu de prsence fminine.  ::D: 
mais bien sr  ::lol::   enfin ,c'est une explication comme une autre   ::mouarf3:: 

comme promis , la photo de la curiosit 
enfin , d'une partie  ::mouarf:: 



alors ... votre avis ...c'est quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Quelles conclusions ?

Je confirme que la barrette ne va pas avec la boite de la carte graphique, c'est indpendant. Elles se sont retrouves ensemble parce que peut-tre qu'elles ont t sortie en mme temps de la mme machine  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

C'est ta dernire phrase que j'avais pas comprise , par rapport  l'imprimante HP  ::roll:: 

en fait je ne pense pas qu'elles ont t dmontes de la mme machine ,  mon avis , tout ca tait bien emball , donc neuf je pense  :8O: 

t'as une ide pour la dernire nigme  ::mouarf:: 

alors qui va gagner ...toi ou Auteur 

les paris sont lancs  ::yaisse:: 

ou gratter sur le poteau par quelqu'un d'autre  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

Rothen ces rouleaux sont des partitions pour des pianos mcaniques (comme ceux que l'on voit dans les western) :
http://gregoryagogo.multiply.com/jou...-Irving-Berlin

Ce sont des longues bandes perfores,  chaque trou correspond une note. C'est comme pour les orgues de barbarie.

----------


## rothen

> Rothen ces rouleaux sont des partitions pour des pianos mcaniques :
>  .


 mais c'est pas vrai  :8O:  

tu as dj trouv  ::roll:: 

c'est tout  fait ca ..le voil 



mais comment tu connais a ?  :8O: 

est-ce que vous connaissez son utilit ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> mais c'est pas vrai 
> 
> tu as dj trouv 
> 
> mais comment tu connais a ?


c'tait crit sur un des rouleaux "Universal Song Roll" et aprs j'ai fait une petite recherche sur le net  ::mrgreen:: 





> est-ce que vous connaissez son utilit ?


L'utilit d'un piano ? c'est de jouer de la musique  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> c'tait crit sur un des rouleaux "Universal Song Roll" et aprs j'ai fait une petite recherche sur le net  ouais ...c'est sr , de ce ct t'es beaucoup plus rapide que moi ... peine eu le temps de mettre l'enigme 
> 
> 
> 
> L'utilit d'un piano ? c'est de jouer de la musique  oui ..oui  mais encore ...pourquoi un piano mcanique au lieu d'un simple piano
> 
> alors ?? 
> quelqu'un a une ide ? 
> bon , j'espre que j'aurai le temps de manger avant que vous trouviez

----------


## Auteur

Ces piano sont apparus  l'poque du gramophone (tu nous en a montr un il y a quelques semaines) :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_m%C3%A9canique
http://doctorak-go.blogspot.fr/2009/...mecanique.html
aprs il faudra sans doute faire le tri dans ce qui est crit  :;): 




 Rothen n'aura pas le temps de manger  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Rothen n'aura pas le temps de manger


 bon , ben je me sers un apro  ::mouarf:: 

et je vais aller lire tes liens  :;): 

super ton lien ...on voit l'interieur ...c'tait tout  fait   ::ccool:: 


 
par contre j'ai pas encore trouv l'utilit dans tes liens ....je vais voir le 2eme  :;): 

bon , ben moi la version que j'ai eu de l'utilit est beaucoup ....plus glamour  ::calim2:: 

quelqu'un aurait une ide ...de ma version  ::mouarf:: 

je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez ...mais je trouve quand mme que ce genre de chose est une belle mcanique ...vous trouvez pas ?  ::roll:: 

PS : ah ...pour le cot "technique " , l ca va , vous tes trs forts  ::mouarf2::  mais pour l'explication "glamour " , c'est plus dur  ::mouarf::  


bon , je vais laisser une chance  ceux du lundi de deviner l'utilit de ce piano  ::D:  ...alors quelqu'un a une ide ??

----------


## Auteur

> je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez ...mais je trouve quand mme que ce genre de chose est une belle mcanique ...vous trouvez pas ?


[mode blas]
ben c'est un piano c'est tout... 
[/mode blas]
 ::pastaper:: 
en effet c'est de la belle mcanique  :;):  Ton piano est pneumatique ou lectrique ?






> PS : ah ...pour le cot "technique " , l ca va , vous tes trs forts  mais pour l'explication "glamour " , c'est plus dur


tu sais pour certains comme LittleWhite, les cartes graphiques ou les cartes mres c'est glamour  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Personnellement ce genre de piano a me fait penser au saloon et au french cancan ...  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> [mode blas]
> ben c'est un piano c'est tout... 
> [/mode blas]


Et en plus, il n'a besoin de personne pour jouer de la musique... Ca sert  quoi les musiciens alors ?  ::aie::   ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

Coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi::  

contente de vous retrouver  :;):  j'espre que vous avez pass un trs bon  WE et que vous tes en forme  ::ccool:: 
l moi avec ce soleil d'enfer  :8-):   je suis en super forme ::lol::  

bon , je vais essayer de me disperser histoire de ne pas trop vous faire travailler ...faut y aller doucement , on est lundi quand mme  ::yaisse:: 




> Ton piano est pneumatique ou lectrique ?  c'est un pneumatique 
> tu sais pour certains comme LittleWhite, les cartes graphiques ou les cartes mres c'est glamour  remarques Auteur il me semble que dans un post il disait qu'il tait jeune , et qu'il ne connaissait rien de la vie , donc c'est normal  ...c'est sur , qu' avec l'age il n'aura plus les mmes repres





> Personnellement ce genre de piano a me fait penser au saloon et au french cancan ...


 tout  fait Lady  :;): , c'est pour ca que je l'ai vendu ...ca n'allait pas avec mon "style de maison "  ::mouarf:: 





> Et en plus, il n'a besoin de personne pour jouer de la musique... Ca sert  quoi les musiciens alors ?


 si , si , Guillame  ::zoubi:: , celui-l si ..il fallait se servir des pdales du bas  :;): ...pour l'utilit "glamour" justement  :;): 

bon , je vous laisse encore un peu chercher .. :;): 
alors quelle pouvait tre son utilit  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> si , si , Guillame , celui-l si ..il fallait se servir des pdales du bas ...pour l'utilit "glamour" justement 
> 
> bon , je vous laisse encore un peu chercher ..
> alors quelle pouvait tre son utilit


Bon, je ne savais pas que Raymond Poulidor tait un grand musicien  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, une des utilits du piano mcanique a t la sonorisation des films muets.
De plus, comme les premiers pianos mcaniques ont t construits avant l'invention des gramophones (et autres systmes du genre), j'imagine que cela permettait une certaine diffusion de la musique autrement que via les partitions et les chanteurs de rue.

----------


## Barsy

> coucou  ceux qui comme moi ont annul leur" sortie champtre" d'aujourd'hui  
> 
> j'espre qu'il y en a car j'ai besoin de vos lumires 
> 
> dj j'ai pas tout--fait fini avec les jeux 
> 
> en ce qui concerne celui-l :
> 
> 
> ...


Incroyable !! ton mari a russi  conserver intacte une boite en carton dans lesquelles tait vendues les jeux PC  l'poque ? Bel exploit !!

Pour ma part, il ne m'en reste plus une. Ces boitiers taient trs peu pratiques et prenaient beaucoup de place.

Alors question : qu'y a-t-il dans cette boite  part le CD ? Par exemple, une grande feuille dpliante sur lequel on verrait apparaitre un schma appel "arbre des technologies" ? Et un livret avec les rgles du jeux ?
Si c'est le cas et que le contenu du boitier est complet il peut valoir plus que 2. Mais je n'ai aucune ide de ce que a peut rellement valoir. Sur Amazon, il sont entre 17 en 20  (entre 21 et 25 ).

Aprs, le CD bleu est une extension du jeu. Il peut tre vendu avec le vert. Mais je me demande s'il ne peut pas aussi tre vendu sparment. Il me semblait que Civilization 2 Test Of Time n'avait pas besoin du jeu original pour fonctionner. A tester...

----------


## rothen

> Bon, je ne savais pas que Raymond Poulidor tait un grand musicien 
> 
> je vois que t'as russi  trouver un repre de mon poque 
> 
> Plus srieusement, une des utilits du piano mcanique a t la sonorisation des films muets.
> De plus, comme les premiers pianos mcaniques ont t construits avant l'invention des gramophones (et autres systmes du genre), j'imagine que cela permettait une certaine diffusion de la musique autrement que via les partitions et les chanteurs de rue.


bon , alors ma version glamour , qui est forcment la bonne  :;):  car  mon avis , la plus utile  ::mouarf::  

dans la "haute" ..avant ...si on voulait trouver un bon parti , un des critres tait de jouer un morceau de piano devant la famille runie ...donc grce  ce piano , c'tait facile de faire semblant  de jouer avec les mains ...en se servant des pieds pour faire avancer le rouleau ...l'illusion tait parfaite ...bon , je vous rassure tout de suite ,  j'ai pas connu  ::mouarf2:: 

enfin , comme quoi , mme si les critres ont beaucoup changs  ::mouarf:: c'est pas d'aujourd'hui que les femmes savent y faire avec les hommes  ::mouarf1::  

d'ailleurs c'est vrai ...j'ai aucune ide ...c'est quoi vos critres  vous  ::roll:: 

coucou Barsy  ::zoubi::  j'irai verifier ...quand je descends  ::mouarf::

----------


## seeme

> d'ailleurs c'est vrai ...j'ai aucune ide ...c'est quoi vos critres  vous


Qu'elle sache dbugger de l'assembleur x86, a me parait tre un minimum.

----------


## rothen

> Qu'elle sache dbugger de l'assembleur x86, a me parait tre un minimum.


 oh ...quel bol j'ai d'tre d'une autre poque  ::yaisse:: 

eh vous en trouvez beaucoup qui schent faire ce genre de choses  ::roll::  

dj , pas la peine que je vous prsente mes amies ...mme les plus jeunes  :8O: 
 elles ne rentrent pas dans " le cadre " c'est sr  ::ptdr:: 

ps : c'est quoi ta peluche avec ses yeux qui me font craquer  ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

> Qu'elle sache dbugger de l'assembleur x86, a me parait tre un minimum.


* y en a qui vont finir vieux garons moi je vous le dit !! *  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

> c'est quoi vos critres  vous


[mode dsespr]Qu'elle veuille de moi[/mode dsespr]
Plus srieusement, euh... qu'elle veuille de moi  ::aie::  Il faut dire que vu que je suis lgrement en dcalage par rapport  la plupart de mes contemporains, elle aura forcment un caractre assez compatible avec moi.

Bon, n'empche, encore heureux que j'ai cit Poulidor plutt que Bobet, Coppi ou Bartali, sinon a n'aurait pas t sympa pour toi...

 ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

> * y en a qui vont finir vieux garons moi je vous le dit !! *


 j'adore ta rponse Lady 

tiens on pourrait faire un sondage la-dessus  ::yaisse:: 



> Plus srieusement, euh... qu'elle veuille de moi  Il faut dire que vu que je suis lgrement en dcalage par rapport  la plupart de mes contemporains, elle aura forcment un caractre assez compatible avec moi. oui , pour le peu que j'ai pu me rendre compte , a c'est vrai ...mais c'est pas forcment un mal  ...mais promis ...je ne te demanderai pas ton occupation du WE 
> 
> Bon, n'empche, encore heureux que j'ai cit Poulidor plutt que Bobet, Coppi ou Bartali, sinon a n'aurait pas t sympa pour toi...ah oui  ..enfin , ceux l j'aurai pas pu rpondre ...je ne les connais pas

----------


## seeme

> * y en a qui vont finir vieux garons moi je vous le dit !! *


Ma copine sait debugguer du x86  ::lol::  ing lectronique powered  ::ccool::

----------


## giragu03

Mon ex savait comprendre de l'ASM aussi bien (voire mieux) que moi (mais a ne devait pas tre du x86) et elle n'tait pas informaticienne (ing en agro-alimentaire).
Donc a se trouve... mais a doit bien restreindre quand mme...

Mon occupation du week-end, Rothen, je te l'ai dj dit par MP... C'est sr que a ne va pas faire rver les filles (surtout celle de samedi...).
 ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

> Ma copine sait debugguer du x86  ing lectronique powered





> Mon ex savait comprendre de l'ASM aussi bien (voire mieux) que moi (mais a ne devait pas tre du x86) et elle n'tait pas informaticienne (ing en agro-alimentaire).
> Donc a se trouve... mais a doit bien restreindre quand mme...


ah vous me rassurez tous les 2  :;): 
comme quoi , dans la vie ..en cherchant bien  ::mouarf::  tout le monde trouve chaussure  son pied  :;): 

en ce qui te concerne Juju , je ne me faisais aucun souci pour toi, j'ai vu que tu tais bien entour   :;):  ..ah , t'avais encore pas lu dans le post que j'tais curieuse   ::mouarf:: 
pour la peluche, t'as pas dit  ..c'est quoi alors ? ::roll:: 



> Mon occupation du week-end, Rothen, je te l'ai dj dit par MP... C'est sr que a ne va pas faire rver les filles (surtout celle de samedi...).


 ben oui , Guillaume , je sais , je l'ai lu ...et tu me connais ...j'en ris encore  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
t'es vraiment le seul que je connaisse qui fasse a  ::ptdr:: 

remarques t'as t plus utile que moi ce WE  :;):

----------


## seeme

La photo c'est Jean-Claude, mon mouton en peluche  ::D:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi dj au niveau physique il y a son visage en premier, aprs... ben je reste un homme aprs tout ^^

Sinon au niveau du caractre il faut qu'elle soit sensible  mon humour... vu que je ne suis pas toujours trs subtile.... (c'est mme plutt l'inverse ^^) et qu'elle ait un minimum d'intelligence (pas ncessairement en informatique mais qu'elle ait des connaissances, de la discussion, etc...)

----------


## rothen

> La photo c'est Jean-Claude, mon mouton en peluche


 ah , Jean-Claude  :;):  c'est pour ca que j'ai flash  ::calim2:: 
 les Jean-Claude sont chevaleresques , sentimentaux et romanesques ...mais comme ils sont peu demonstratifs ...ils mettent tout dans leurs yeux  :;):  ..c'est sr ,avec des yeux pareils  ::calim2::  je ne pouvais que craquer pour  ton mouton  ::mouarf:: 




> Moi dj au niveau physique il y a son visage en premier, aprs... ben je reste un homme aprs tout ^^ alors l tout -a-fait  j'ai lu un sondage la-dessus , c'est le critre 1er des hommes ...a , je crois que ca changera jamais  plus jeune ,je m'amusais beaucoup avec a     bon , maintenant videmment , je me suis assagie ...enfin un peu 
> 
> Sinon au niveau du caractre il faut qu'elle soit sensible  mon humour... vu que je ne suis pas toujours trs subtile.... (c'est mme plutt l'inverse ^^) et qu'elle ait un minimum d'intelligence (pas ncessairement en informatique mais qu'elle ait des connaissances, de la discussion, etc...)
>  oui , d'accord avec toi , faut pouvoir discuter ...et aussi avoir le mme humour ...en fait pour moi l'humour c'est le plus important  ..sans ca , je me lasse vite


j'ai rflchi  ::roll::  ...ouais , ca m'arrive de temps en temps  ::mouarf::  et j'arrive pas  me dcider ...qu'est-ce qu'il vaut mieux vivre avec quelqu'un qui a les mmes gouts que soi , histoire de tout partager  ::roll:: ...ou tre compltement diffrent pour s'enrichir l'un l'autre  ::roll:: 

votre avis ?  ::roll:: 
euh , ca se voit que j'ai pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour Test of Time (Civilisation II), oui, on peut y jouer sans avoir les autres  ::):  Donc il pourrait tre vendu sparment, mais cela importe peu, autant le mettre dans la boi boite  ::):

----------


## sevyc64

> j'ai rflchi  ...ouais , ca m'arrive de temps en temps  et j'arrive pas  me dcider ...qu'est-ce qu'il vaut mieux vivre avec quelqu'un qui a les mmes gouts que soi , histoire de tout partager ...ou tre compltement diffrent pour s'enrichir l'un l'autre


Il n'est pas possible de rpondre  cette question. Cela dpend de chacun et de la personne qu'il a en face.
Certains ont besoin d'avoir en face d'eux, leur clone, d'autres ont besoin plutt d'avoir leur contraire.

Et puis, qu'on le veuille ou non, qu'on en soit conscient ou pas, ce que l'on attend d'une personne dpend aussi de cette personne et de ce qu'elle peut nous apporter. Si on ignore ce fait, c'est que l'on est uniquement concentr sur soi-mme et que l'on attend finalement rien de l'autre car ce que l'on attend ce n'est pas l'autre qui peut l'apporter.

Ce qui ont eu plusieurs partenaires, s'ils sont honntes et surtout honnte avec eux mmes, il n'y a pas 2 partenaires qu'ils ont (rellement) aims pour exactement les mmes raisons. 

Ceci dit, a fait bien longtemps qu'il n'y a personne en face de moi, va falloir que je me rveille peut-tre, un jours  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bon, je ne savais pas que Raymond Poulidor tait un grand musicien .


Pourquoi "tait" ? il est toujours en vie (mais toujours pas musicien).

----------


## giragu03

> Pourquoi "tait" ? il est toujours en vie (mais toujours pas musicien).


Il pdale probablement moins qu' l'poque (mme si,  mon avis, il doit encore largement pdaler plus vite que moi et sur une plus grande distance). Et au niveau concordance de temps, il me paraissait plus logique d'utiliser l'imparfait dans ma phrase.

Je n'avais pas du tout l'intention de l'enterrer par mon propos (dans la srie 3615 tavie rubrique on s'en fout : je l'avais crois une fois quand j'tais petit, il ddicaait des cartes publicitaires pour je ne sais quel produit, il avait l'air d'tre super-accessible...).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

A priori d'aprs ce que je lis Rothen on est fait pour s'entendre (la diffrence d'ge ne me fait pas peur : j'aime apprendre  ::mouarf::  ) 
Donc si tu passes par Grenoble un de ces 4 fait moi signe on ira boire un coup ! 

































PS avant qu'on me reproche ce que je n'ai pas fait : mme si d'aprs ce que j'ai lu dans ce post (que je suis depuis le dbut mme si je ne rponds que rarement car en gnral les autres personnes prsentes sont plus comptentes que moi) j'aime bien Rothen, ce post n'est que de l'humour (bien que tout soit valable) et non de la drague.

----------


## Bluedeep

> il avait l'air d'tre super-accessible...).


Il avait en effet cette rputation (ce qui participait d'ailleurs   son immense popularit).

----------


## Lady

> Je n'avais pas du tout l'intention de l'enterrer par mon propos (dans la srie 3615 tavie rubrique on s'en fout : je l'avais crois une fois quand j'tais petit, il ddicaait des cartes publicitaires pour je ne sais quel produit, il avait l'air d'tre super-accessible...).


Tss t'es obsolte ... maintenant c'est www.tavie.com ...  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Il n'est pas possible de rpondre  cette question. Cela dpend de chacun et de la personne qu'il a en face.
> Certains ont besoin d'avoir en face d'eux, leur clone, d'autres ont besoin plutt d'avoir leur contraire.


Et a dpend aussi du degr d'ouverture desdites personnes.

Pour rpondre (pour de vrai)  la question de Rothen : physiquement, c'est le visage en premier, et au niveau du caractre, a va tre la gentillesse et l'ouverture d'esprit (parce que pour trouver un clone fminin a risque d'tre dur  notre poque, et donc c'est ce que je disais avant : au final, a revient un peu  dire "qu'elle veuille de moi").

----------


## giragu03

> Tss t'es obsolte ... maintenant c'est www.tavie.com ...


O tempora, o mores...

----------


## rothen

> Pour Test of Time (Civilisation II), oui, on peut y jouer sans avoir les autres  Donc il pourrait tre vendu sparment, mais cela importe peu, autant le mettre dans la boi boite


 oui , oui , Alex ...je vais pas tarder  commencer  travailler ...et aussi  rpondre  la question de Sylvain de ce matin  :;): ...j'ai d'ailleurs retrouver 2 3 jeux  vieilleries srement obsoltes ...je prendrai une photo ... bientt ...oui srement  ::mouarf::  




> j'aime bien Rothen ...


merci Guigui , c'est gentil comme tout 





> Il avait en effet cette rputation (ce qui participait d'ailleurs   son immense popularit).


 eh , eh , on reconnait les fanas de vlos  :;): 





> Tss t'es obsolte ... maintenant c'est www.tavie.com ...


 bon , videmment , je ne connais pas du tout  ::mouarf::  ...je suis alle voir , mais j'ai pas trop compris  :8O:  , un rsum de plusieurs blogs  ::roll::  parce que c'est des trucs compltement diffrents  ::roll:: ...ou j'ai gliss de page , comme dab  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour rpondre   la question de Rothen : physiquement, c'est le visage en premier, et au niveau du caractre, a va tre la gentillesse et l'ouverture d'esprit  donc  au final, a revient un peu  dire "qu'elle veuille de moi").


 ouh l Guillaume , faut que tu prennes un peu plus confiance en toi  :;):  ...mme si c'est vrai qu'au final , c'est souvent la fille qui choisit ::yaisse::  





> Il n'est pas possible de rpondre  cette question. Cela dpend de chacun et de la personne qu'il a en face.
> Certains ont besoin d'avoir en face d'eux, leur clone, d'autres ont besoin plutt d'avoir leur contraire.
>  Ce qui ont eu plusieurs partenaires, s'ils sont honntes et surtout honnte avec eux mmes, il n'y a pas 2 partenaires qu'ils ont (rellement) aims pour exactement les mmes raisons.


 oui , Yves , je pense que tu as raison , il faut qu'il y ait une espce d'alchimie , et on l'a diffremment suivant les personnes  ::lol:: 
mais   mon avis  les critres sont trs diffrents avec l'age  ::roll:: 

moi ,  16 18 ans , mon critre c'tait ...la voiture de sport  ::lol::  oui , oui , j'tais trs romantique  ::mouarf::  ...je choississais mes petits copains en fonctions de leur voiture ...et mon seul souci , c'tait d'essayer tous les modles  ::mouarf1::  ..bon , ca m'a bien dur une paires d'annes ce truc l ...ben oui ,  l'poque , il y avait du choix   ::mouarf::  ...puis je me suis marie ...avec mon contraire , ca a t enrichissant pour les 2 , mais quand on est jeune , on fait des concessions ...
et maintenant en fait c'est plus dur ...je ne sais pas ce que je veux  ::calim2:: 

vivre  2 , c'est difficile  ::mouarf:: ...mais vivre seul , c'est trs dur  ::cry:: 

ouais , bref , on n'est jamais content  ::no:: 

oh ...je crois que je ferai mieux d'aller m'aerer ::calim2::  ...oui ,oui ,  va me faire du bien ...aprs j'arriverai peut-tre  travailler  ::roll:: ...j'ai dit , peut-tre , je trouve que j'ai l'humeur un peu vagabonde aujourd'hui  ::aie:: 
ouais ...mais ce qui  me rassure ...il n'y a pas que moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> dans la "haute" ..avant ...si on voulait trouver un bon parti , un des critres tait de jouer un morceau de piano devant la famille runie ...donc grce  ce piano , c'tait facile de faire semblant  de jouer avec les mains ...en se servant des pieds pour faire avancer le rouleau ...l'illusion tait parfaite ...bon , je vous rassure tout de suite ,  j'ai pas connu


Dans film "Lucky Luke" (avec Trence Hill), c'est ce que fait Averel Dalton, qui ne sait pas jouer non plus.

 :;):

----------


## giragu03

> ouh l Guillaume , faut que tu prennes un peu plus confiance en toi  ...mme si c'est vrai qu'au final , c'est souvent la fille qui choisit


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que pour qu'elle veuille de moi, il faut ncessairement qu'elle soit ouverte d'esprit (ou alors je trouve un clone fminin, mais a, en 2012 et plus ou moins de mon ge, a me parat compliqu  ::calim2:: ). Donc je maintiens ce que je dis, cela revient  dire qu'il faut en trouver une qui veuille de moi (mme s'il n'empche que, niveau confiance en moi, j'ai de srieux progrs  faire).

 ::zoubi:: 

P.S. : Moi aussi, j'aime bien Rothen.

----------


## rothen

> Dans film "Lucky Luke" (avec Trence Hill), c'est ce que fait Averel Dalton, qui ne sait pas jouer non plus.


 c'est marrant , t'as les mmes rfrences que Lady " saloon et french cancan  :;):  
c'est vrai que je dois tre aussi un peu dcale  ::mouarf:: 




> Moi aussi, j'aime bien Rothen.


 oh trop gentil ...je t'en mets un aussi 

 mais c'est marrant ...2 Guillaume ...tiens !faut que je regarde la compatibilit entre nos prnoms  ::roll:: 




> Incroyable !! ton mari a russi  conserver intacte une boite en carton dans lesquelles tait vendues les jeux PC  l'poque ?  en fait , il gardait pratiquement toutes les boites je vois en musique , j'ai vendu presque tous les appareils dans leur boite d'origine ...je pense que c'tait plus facile  ranger de faon  ce que je ne remarque pas tout   c'est quand il y a eu moins de place , qu'il a commenc  en mettre partout ...en rangeant n'importe comment ...d'o mon smilblick avec vous  
> 
> Alors question : qu'y a-t-il dans cette boite  part le CD ? Par exemple, une grande feuille dpliante sur lequel on verrait apparaitre un schma appel "arbre des technologies" ? Et un livret avec les rgles du jeux ?
> Si c'est le cas et que le contenu du boitier est complet il peut valoir plus que 2. dedans il y avait  :
> 
>  Mais je n'ai aucune ide de ce que a peut rellement valoir. Sur Amazon, il sont entre 17 en 20  (entre 21 et 25 ). de toutes faons , faut pas le mettre cher , sinon ca ne se vend pas ..mais c'est vrai que dans la boite ca fait de suite mieux .
> .


 alors comme je disais en "vieilles" boites j'ai encore trouv a , 3 mme pas dballes 

et ca 


a mon avis , vu l'age , c'est bon  pour la poubelle  ::roll::  ...mais bon , j'aimerai avoir votre avis quand mme  ::mouarf::  , surtout pour les trucs d'avion ..si je peux les mettre dans le lot aviation ou le jeter

----------


## giragu03

> oh trop gentil ...je t'en mets un aussi 
> 
>  mais c'est marrant ...2 Guillaume ...tiens !faut que je regarde la compatibilit entre nos prnoms


Fais attention aux sangliers et aux ifs (mais bon, un if, c'est moins dangereux qu'un sanglier en gnral)  ::lol:: .




> a mon avis , vu l'age , c'est bon  pour la poubelle  ...mais bon , j'aimerai avoir votre avis quand mme  , surtout pour les trucs d'avion ..si je peux les mettre dans le lot aviation ou le jeter


Les jeux d'avions je pense que tu peux les mettre dans ton lot aviation. Notamment 747, il me semble que c'est juste une extension qui ncessite Flight Simulator 6 ou 98.

----------


## LittleWhite

Incroyable, une boite de Populous 2 O_o
Bon, par contre, les lecteurs disquettes commencent  disparaitre ... donc,  part un collectionneur, y a rien  en tirer.

----------


## ManusDei

Donc pour Civilization, ces des manuels divers et varis. Donc  mettre avec.

Les autres jeux, bon y a la partie simulation, je connais pas trop.
Sam&Max, c'est un classique.
Dogs of War, connait pas.
DoomII, un grand classique.
Heroes of Might and Magic, assez connu aussi, mme si trs vieux.
Si tu as encore le "manuel", il y a une histoire dedans qui dcrit la campagne, assez sympa  lire. Il est en vente  18 sur ebay.
King Quest5 c'est un classique aussi, Populous II je connais mais je saurais pas dire si a se vendrait bien.

Lesquelles ne sont pas dballes ?

----------


## Barsy

> a mon avis , vu l'age , c'est bon  pour la poubelle



NOOOOOOOONNN !!! SURTOUT PAS !!  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

DOOM II !! SAM & MAX !! HEROES OF MIGHT AND MAGIC !! POPULOUS !! KING QUEST !!

Mais c'est un trsor que tu as l, et le tout dans leur boite d'origine !! Si tu jettes, je rcupre !!  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

J'osais pas faire comme Barsy, mais  mon avis, tu peux les mettre en vente sur ebay ou leboncoin (environ 15-20euros apparemment), il y aura acheteur (prviens-nous :p).

Surtout avec les botes d'origine, pas dballes  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::

----------


## rothen

> Incroyable, une boite de Populous 2 O_o
> Bon, par contre, les lecteurs disquettes commencent  disparaitre ...


 effectivement , en ouvrant il y a ca dedans 


mais il n'a pas exist en CD ? il me semblait en avoir vu un  ::roll:: 





> Lesquelles ne sont pas dballes ?


 ou j'ai dj perdu la 3 eme  ::mouarf:: ..(faut dire que j'arrive bientt plus  m'y retrouver tellement j'en ai mis partout ...ah coincs dans une armoire , tout ca prend moins de place  ::mouarf:: )
bref j 'en  trouve 2 en emballes : Dogs of War et Heroes of might and magic  




> NOOOOOOOONNN !!! SURTOUT PAS !! 
> 
> DOOM II !! SAM & MAX !! HEROES OF MIGHT AND MAGIC !! POPULOUS !! KING QUEST !!
> 
> Mais c'est un trsor que tu as l, et le tout dans leur boite d'origine !! Si tu jettes, je rcupre !!


 pas de souci Barsy ...ca me fera plaisir de te voir  ::zoubi:: ...tu les prendras  en mme temps que le vieux matos qui traine sur ma pelouse  ::yaisse:: 

bon , je regarde mieux tout  demain  :;):  ...l j'ai faim  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

La suite (Populous 3 : The beginning) est sortie sur CD (d'ailleurs, je l'ai  ::P: ).

----------


## Barsy

Concernant Civilization 2, je suis tonn de voir que les manuels sont en noir et blanc... Pourtant, on ne dirait pas des photocopies.

Je me rappelle quand j'avais reu la boite de ce jeu (il y a 16 ans dj !! mais un jeu comme celui l on s'en souvient  ::P: ), le livret tait en couleur et il y avait une feuille dpliante contenant l'arbre des technologies. La diffrence, c'est que j'avais la version de base alors que tu as la version "Ultimate"...
Bon, le problme est qu'il y a 16 ans, j'en avais 12 et que nous n'avions pas la place de garder les normes boites en cartons qui contenaient les jeux...




> pas de souci Barsy ...ca me fera plaisir de te voir ...tu les prendras  en mme temps que le vieux matos qui traine sur ma pelouse


Avec grand plaisir, j'arrive en Twingo et je repars en Ferrari  ::D: 
Par contre, je parie que tu n'es pas proche de Nantes...  ::?:

----------


## Hizin

Juste pour dire :
Oh putain, une bote de Heroes of Might and Magic ... le nombre d'heures que j'ai pass sur celui-l ...

Les jeux cits prcdemment (flemme de refaire la liste  ::aie:: ) sont collector. Si les botes sont bien en bon tat (c'est ce qu'il semble sur les photos), ainsi que les contenus, c'est une "mine d'or" pour jeune joueur nostalgique de ses premiers jeux.

----------


## Auteur

> NOOOOOOOONNN !!! SURTOUT PAS !! 
> 
> DOOM II !! SAM & MAX !! HEROES OF MIGHT AND MAGIC !! POPULOUS !! KING QUEST !!
> 
> Mais c'est un trsor que tu as l, et le tout dans leur boite d'origine !! Si tu jettes, je rcupre !!





> Juste pour dire :
> Oh putain, une bote de Heroes of Might and Magic ... le nombre d'heures que j'ai pass sur celui-l ...
> 
> Les jeux cits prcdemment (flemme de refaire la liste ) sont collector. Si les botes sont bien en bon tat (c'est ce qu'il semble sur les photos), ainsi que les contenus, c'est une "mine d'or" pour jeune joueur nostalgique de ses premiers jeux.


Rothen, tu peux augmenter le prix de vente de ces jeux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Rothen si tu tombe sur une boite crit final fantasy 7 (version pc) tu me le garde. Bon je doute car c'est pas tout  fait le style des jeux que tu nous a montr jusqu' prsent mais bon  sortir des trsor comme a je me dit ... peut tre peut tre (lol) 

(appel aux autres si par hazard vous savez o choper une version pc de FF7 ...(en FR, sur ebay sont tous en allemand  ::cry:: )

----------


## Bluedeep

@rothen : il aurait pas pu collectionner les voitures ou les vieux avions ton mari, voire le matos acoustique haut de gamme plutt que des jeux dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler; aurait t un peu plus marrant  ::lol::

----------


## rothen

> La suite (Populous 3 : The beginning) est sortie sur CD (d'ailleurs, je l'ai ).


 tu peux me mettre une photo ?  ::roll::  c'est toujours plus facile pour moi  trouver   :;): 




> Concernant Civilization 2, je suis tonn de voir que les manuels sont en noir et blanc... Pourtant, on ne dirait pas des photocopies. non ,ca a l'air d'originaux ...mais j'ai pas tout tri ...je vais peut-tre tomber sur ceux de " ton souvenir " 
> 
>  Avec grand plaisir, j'arrive en Twingo et je repars en Ferrari 
> Par contre, je parie que tu n'es pas proche de Nantes... 
> 
> 
> ah si ..j'ai regard ..c'est juste  ct   8 H aller en Twingo 
> 4 H retour en Ferrari 
> 
> tu vois c'est jouable sur un WE





> Juste pour dire :
> Oh putain, une bote de Heroes of Might and Magic ... le nombre d'heures que j'ai pass sur celui-l ....


 super contente de voir que j'ai des trucs qui plaisent  la maison  ::ccool::  mme s'ils sont pas ouvert  ::mouarf:: 




> Rothen, tu peux augmenter le prix de vente de ces jeux


 coucou Auteur  ::zoubi::  ...en fait , je ne suis pas une femme d'argent ...ouais bon , on m'a dit que c'tait facile quand on n'en a jamais manqu ..mais je ne suis pas exigeante non plus ...ni coiffeur , ni estheticienne ..et les marques je m'en fous ...bref , pas envie de gagner d'argent avec ces jeux ..juste faire plaisir  :;): 




> Rothen si tu tombe sur une boite crit final fantasy 7 (version pc) tu me le gardes


 mets moi une photo si tu peux , on sait jamais  :;):  si jamais je l'ai , je te l'offre  :;): 





> @rothen : il aurait pas pu collectionner les voitures ou les vieux avions ton mari ; aurait t un peu plus marrant


 alors pour les avions ..j'avoue , c'est de ma faute , j'ai tout fait pour qu'il ne passe passe son brevet ...et videmment achte l'avion ...pour la mongolfire , j'tais d'accord ...s'il m'achetait le 4X4 pour le retrouving ...bon , l , il n'a pas voulu ...je sais pas pourquoi , il tait contre les 4X4 ...mais pour les voitures ...l je connais ...je m'en sors toute seule  ::yaisse:: ...mais t'es pas un peu snob quand mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Sinon, pour rpondre sur les autres jeux :

Les deux boitiers avec un avion peuvent aller dans le "pack" des jeux d'avion. 

Et le jeu Dogs of War n'a pas eu le mme succs que les autres. Il suffit d'ailleurs de voir les notes qui lui ont t attribues sur jeuvideopc : entre 6 et 11 sur 20.

Enfin, concernant FF7, je doute que tu le trouve, ce jeu n'est clairement pas du mme genre que ceux qu'on voit apparaitre ici. Enfin, au cas o, a ressemble  a :



(Et je l'ai en version originale chez moi ^^  ::ccool:: )

----------


## rothen

ah ..t'es encore lev Sylvain ?  :8O: 

bon , pour les trucs avion , OK , je les mets dans le pack 

par contre , dsole Lady  ::?:  , c'est sr , j'ai pas Final Fantasy   ::?: ...mais Barsy l'a ...si , si  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour populous, la boite ressemble  cela :

----------


## rothen

merci Alex  :;): 

je vais chercher  :;):  c'est sr , avec la photo ca le fait  ::ccool:: 

mais t'es encore pas couch ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Rothen si tu tombe sur une boite crit final fantasy 7 (version pc) tu me le garde. Bon je doute car c'est pas tout  fait le style des jeux que tu nous a montr jusqu' prsent mais bon  sortir des trsor comme a je me dit ... peut tre peut tre (lol) 
> 
> (appel aux autres si par hazard vous savez o choper une version pc de FF7 ...(en FR, sur ebay sont tous en allemand )


Ils vont le refaire : http://www.pcinpact.com/news/72199-f...chainement.htm

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

alors pour le populous , bon dbut , j'ai dj retrouv la notice  ::mouarf:: 

par contre ...je suis sre qu'il y en a un a qui je vais faire plaisir ce matin  ::D: 



> Concernant Civilization 2, je suis tonn de voir que les manuels sont en noir et blanc...  Je me rappelle quand j'avais reu la boite de ce jeu (il y a 16 ans dj !! mais un jeu comme celui l on s'en souvient ), le livret tait en couleur et il y avait une feuille dpliante contenant l'arbre des technologies.


voil pour toi Sylvain  ::zoubi:: 



alors , t'es content ? c'est pas tous les jours qu'on rajeunit de 16 ans  ::mouarf2:: 

comme j'ai toujours pas retrouv "l'amerzone " , celui-l je suis sre de l'avoir  :;):  il doit en rester un peu ailleurs ...mais o   ::roll::  je pense avoir fait le tour des endroits possibles , mais c'est vrai , un jeu c'est pas grand ...bon si j'en trouve d'autres , bien sr je demande votre avis  :;): moi j'aurai jet une bonne partie de ceux l ...on n'a vraiment pas les mmes valeurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Sinon, pour rpondre sur les autres jeux :
> 
> Les deux boitiers avec un avion peuvent aller dans le "pack" des jeux d'avion. 
> 
> Et le jeu Dogs of War n'a pas eu le mme succs que les autres. Il suffit d'ailleurs de voir les notes qui lui ont t attribues sur jeuvideopc : entre 6 et 11 sur 20.
> 
> Enfin, concernant FF7, je doute que tu le trouve, ce jeu n'est clairement pas du mme genre que ceux qu'on voit apparaitre ici. Enfin, au cas o, a ressemble  a :
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'avais aussi mais me reste que 2 Cd sur 4 ... T T, je crois qu'on nous les a piqus les 2 autres ... 
Ou on les retrouvera peut tre un jour dans un lecteur de CDrom d'une tour vieille de 10 ans qui traine dans un coin (lol) ou dans une autre boite car la collection de  jeux chez mes parents ressemble a celle de Rothen. (en quantit pas en qualit malheureusement)

Bon je ne dsespre pas et puis ca fait toujours un truc a chercher dans les vide greniers  ::):  (avec la soluce qui va avec qui elle est vraiment vraiment super rare)

----------


## Auteur

> coucou Auteur  ...en fait , je ne suis pas une femme d'argent ...ouais bon , on m'a dit que c'tait facile quand on n'en a jamais manqu ..mais je ne suis pas exigeante non plus ...ni coiffeur , ni estheticienne ..et les marques je m'en fous ...bref , pas envie de gagner d'argent avec ces jeux ..juste faire plaisir


je plaisantais  :;): 







> comme j'ai toujours pas retrouv "l'amerzone " , celui-l je suis sre de l'avoir  il doit en rester un peu ailleurs ...mais o   je pense avoir fait le tour des endroits possibles , mais c'est vrai , un jeu c'est pas grand ...bon si j'en trouve d'autres , bien sr je demande votre avis moi j'aurai jet une bonne partie de ceux l ...on n'a vraiment pas les mmes valeurs


Il faudra que je regarde mais je dois encore l'avoir. Il m'a t offert quand j'ai achet mon 1er PC, il y a 3 ou 4 CD.

----------


## Barsy

> coucou les tous 
> 
> alors pour le populous , bon dbut , j'ai dj retrouv la notice 
> 
> par contre ...je suis sre qu'il y en a un a qui je vais faire plaisir ce matin 
> 
> 
> voil pour toi Sylvain 
> 
> ...


W !!!!  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est tout  fait a !!  ::ccool::  

Comment pouvions nous souponner que le chteau de rothen cachait de tels trsors  ::D:

----------


## MiaowZedong

DosBox?

----------


## rothen

ah Laady , ca me rassure  :;):  ...il y en a d'autres qui ont la mme faon de ranger que moi  ::mouarf:: 




> je plaisantais oui , oui , je l'avais vu comme   
> mais j'en ai profit pour que certains ne se fassent pas une fausse ide de moi 
> 
> Il faudra que je regarde mais je dois encore l'avoir. Il m'a t offert quand j'ai achet mon 1er PC, il y a 3 ou 4 CD. ben , l , moi j'ai presque tout retourn ...et toujours pas trouv  
> des annes que j'y ai pas jou ...et maintenant je fais un caprice  c'est toujours ce qu'on n'a pas qu'on veut





> W !!!! 
> 
> C'est tout  fait a !!  
> 
> Comment pouvions nous souponner que le chteau de rothen cachait de tels trsors


 et voil comment Little White va y croire une fois de plus  ::mouarf:: 

mais t'as raison , "ce trsor" est  l'image " du chateau " ...comme quoi , tout est une question de point de vue  ::fou:: 

de ce cot l je rejoindrai plutot l'ide de Bluedeep  :;): 
quand je pense que j'ai failli les jeter  ::mouarf:: 




> Si quelqu'un a FFVII je veux bien les images CD (m'en fous d'avoir l'original ou non) et une explication comment le faire tourner sur 7 svp (la suite par MP) !!!


salut Guigui  ::zoubi:: 

tu peux sans pb en parler sur ce post ..

et ca pourrait servir  d'autres  :;):

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour  tous 

Pour FF7, il n'y a pas des mulateurs PC? on arrive bien  jouer  des jeux de NES donc pourquoi pas PS1/2 (je ne sais plus sur quelle console le jeu tournait) ...

----------


## seeme

> Bonjour  tous 
> 
> Pour FF7, il n'y a pas des mulateurs PC? on arrive bien  jouer  des jeux de NES donc pourquoi pas PS1/2 (je ne sais plus sur quelle console le jeu tournait) ...


Final Fantasy VII tourne trs bien sur mulateur, mais c'est illgal,  moins que tu ne possdes l'original. C'est d'autant plus vrai qu'il est disponible sur la console virtuelle de Sony (une dizaine d'euros je crois).

J'ai la chance d'avoir tous les FF depuis le 7 jusqu'au plus rcent (ou presque, tellement le 13 tait mauvais) en original, et quand je vois la guerre que c'est pour en trouver certains, je suis bien content de les avoir gard :p

----------


## DonKnacki

et c'est illgal galement les sites qui propose de jouer  de jeux anciens (type NES) ? exemple http://snesbox.com

----------


## magicbisous-nours

vu l'obsolescence de ces jeux on ne peux pas parler de domaine public ?  ::whistle::  (je voulais mettre celui avec l'aurole mais je ne l'ai pas trouv...)

----------


## seeme

> vu l'obsolescence de ces jeux on ne peux pas parler de domaine public ?  (je voulais mettre celui avec l'aurole mais je ne l'ai pas trouv...)


Preuve qu'ils ne sont pas obsoltes, des gens veulent y jouer. Il y a toujours des ayants droits et ils ont bien raison dans ce cas prcis, de garder leurs titres les plus mythiques sous leur giron.




> et c'est illgal galement les sites qui propose de jouer  de jeux anciens (type NES) ? exemple http://snesbox.com


La question se pose. Aprs ce n'est pas parce que le site existe que c'est lgal. Je suppose que les ayants droits ferment les yeux. D'autant plus si ces titres ne sont plus exploits.

----------


## Lady

> Bonjour  tous 
> 
> Pour FF7, il n'y a pas des mulateurs PC? on arrive bien  jouer  des jeux de NES donc pourquoi pas PS1/2 (je ne sais plus sur quelle console le jeu tournait) ...


Je ne veux pas la version PS1 mais la version PC ... sinon a fait un moment que je l'aurais au cash converters juste a cot de chez moi y en a 2 en version PS1 (30euro environ) et en plus j'ai pas besoin d'mulateur j'ai ma ps2 quasi neuve!

----------


## Auteur

titre d'information :
http://www.abandonware-definition.org/faq.php#9
 :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> vu l'obsolescence de ces jeux on ne peux pas parler de domaine public ?  (je voulais mettre celui avec l'aurole mais je ne l'ai pas trouv...)


Non, car ils ressortent sur les nouvelles consoles en dmatrialis (parfois avec un lifting graphique).




> Je ne veux pas la version PS1 mais la version PC ... sinon a fait un moment que je l'aurais au cash converters juste a cot de chez moi y en a 2 en version PS1 (30euro environ) et en plus j'ai pas besoin d'mulateur j'ai ma ps2 quasi neuve!


Il y a une version PC en dveloppement, pas de date de sortie je crois.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Il y a une version PC en dveloppement, pas de date de sortie je crois.


Oui c'est a j'ai mis un lien pour Lady un peu plus haut mais je crois qu'il est pass inaperu...

----------


## DonKnacki

> Je ne veux pas la version PS1 mais la version PC ... sinon a fait un moment que je l'aurais au cash converters juste a cot de chez moi y en a 2 en version PS1 (30euro environ) et en plus j'ai pas besoin d'mulateur j'ai ma ps2 quasi neuve!


Il y a une diffrence entre la version playstation et la version PC? (par simple curiosit et afin d'accroitre mon savoir  ::bebe:: )

----------


## Lady

> Il y a une diffrence entre la version playstation et la version PC? (par simple curiosit et afin d'accroitre mon savoir )


Dans l'absolue je ne crois pas. Mais perso je prfre jou sur PC que sur console parce que, entre autre, le pc j'en ai un personnel ce qui n'est pas le cas de la tl o sont les consoles et puis c'est nostalgique. J'ai jou sur PC a lpoque. 

Ah si la diffrence tu peux faire des screenshots (j'en avais fait plein de shiva hihihihi)

Edit : mince le smiley bb on dirait ma fille en ce moment !!

----------


## Lady

> Oui c'est a j'ai mis un lien pour Lady un peu plus haut mais je crois qu'il est pass inaperu...


Je l'ai vu mais ca fait 10 ans qu'on nous promet une 'nouvelle' version de FF7 .. j'y croirais que quand je le verrais !!

----------


## rothen

bon , j'avance dans mon tri CD 

alors c'est quoi  ? ::roll:: 


est-ce que je peux jeter sans pb ?  ::roll:: 

oui , oui , je demande maintenant  ::mouarf::

----------


## zo1odMSQr5Fy

> Il y a une diffrence entre la version playstation et la version PC? (par simple curiosit et afin d'accroitre mon savoir )


Pas de grosse. De ce que j'avais entendu dire : La version PC est bugg compar  la version PS1. Sur la version PC on peut accder  la debug room ( moins facile sur ps1 il me semble )

Tu peux accder au dialogue et voir qu'Aerith peut parler aprs a mort  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu peux accder au dialogue et voir qu'Aerith peux parler aprs a mort


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN ! TU M'AS SPOILE VILE CREATURE !!!!


PS : nan, j'dconne

----------


## sevyc64

Alors avec les mots cls "LST" et "PCSOFT" google nous donne ceci : http://www.pcsoft.fr/lst/sommaire.htm

PCSoft est un diteur de logiciel et plus particulirement d'outils de dveloppement dont les clbre Windev et Webdev.

Visiblement, il dite aussi une sorte de magazine en rapport avec ces outils. Ce que tu nous montre l est les cd qui accompagnent chacun des magazines.
Apparemment, ce magazine en est au n89 pour juillet 2012 (livraison prvue semaine 28 et 29, c'est  dire cette semaine  :;):  ).

Je sais pas si c'est vendable, si a l'est c'est le lot entier.

Mais surtout cela veut dire qu'il y a certainement quelque part les logiciels Windev et Webdev.

----------


## Lady

> Pas de grosse. De ce que j'avais entendu dire : La version PC est bugg compar  la version PS1. Sur la version PC on peut accder  la debug room ( moins facile sur ps1 il me semble )
> 
> Tu peux accder au dialogue et voir qu'Aerith peut parler aprs a mort


Y a effectivement un mythe que sur pc tu peux faire revivre Aerith aprs sa mort ... 
Sur la version pc tu pouvais aussi accder a toutes les vido du jeux qui tait juste des vido normal dans le dossier movies ^^ ... 
Je crois que j'avais russi a me retenir de regarder la video de fin avant d'avoir fini le jeu.

----------


## rothen

> PCSoft est un diteur de logiciel et plus particulirement d'outils de dveloppement dont les clbre Windev et Webdev.
>  Mais surtout cela veut dire qu'il y a certainement quelque part les logiciels Windev et Webdev.


merci Yves  ::zoubi:: 

en Windev j'ai la srie CD l :


en fait c'est le reste , car j'ai vendu tous les bouquins et CD en lot ..comme je dois le revoir , tu crois que je dois lui les donnner les 2 series ..parce que si j'ai bien compris , ca va ensemble ...ou c'est dpass ? 


 ps : les autres , vous pouvez continuer  papoter ...ca ne me gne pas  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

les Windev ont l'air d'tre dpass : je ne connais pas spcialement mais dans ma boite j'ai vu passer la version 17 (c'est peut tre la dernire version et peut tre pas...)

----------


## sevyc64

> en fait c'est le reste , car j'ai vendu tous les bouquins et CD en lot ..comme je dois le revoir , tu crois que je dois lui les donnner les 2 series ..parce que si j'ai bien compris , ca va ensemble ...ou c'est dpass ?


Tu peux toujours lui proposer s'il est intress

Ensuite, les windev sont un peu dpass oui (on en est  la version 17). Mais tu peux peut-tre arriver  les vendre quand mme s'ils sont complet _(il faut retrouver la boite car avec certaine version, il peut y avoir un composant  brancher sur un port du pc pour faire office de licence)_
On trouve encore des versions 5.5 aux alentour de 100, les versions 13, 14 peuvent se ngocier dans les 450 parfois (la version actuelle neuve coute pas moins de 1600)

----------


## rothen

> On trouve encore des versions 5.5 aux alentour de 100, les versions 13, 14 peuvent se ngocier dans les 450 parfois (la version actuelle neuve coute pas moins de 1600)


 ::oops:: comme mon mari tait abonnn depuis le dbut , il avait toute la gamme  ....et  j'ai vendu le tout bouquins , CD ...et mme calendrier  ::mouarf::  jusqu' la version 16 je crois ... 10   ::calim2::  et en plus , j'tais contente ...ouais , ca prenait de la place et je l'avais au moins 3 semaines en offre sur le net ...sur quoi tu as vu que ca se ngociait autant ?  ::roll:: 

bon , j'ai fait pareil en Linux ..mais l sachant que j'ai au moins un des ordi qui est sous linux , qu'est-ce que je dois faire de a ? 


sachant que la personne  qui j'ai vendu le lot Linux , je ne la vois plus , elle est partie en Cte d'Ivoire , pour le faire connaitre la-bas ...enfin , si j'ai bien compris  ::mouarf::  
 alors qu'est-ce que je dois garder ? qu'est-ce que je dois jeter ?  ::roll::

----------


## seeme

Le problme concernant GNU/linux est qu' mon avis, l'ensemble de ce qui se trouve sur les cd est accessible gratuitement (et est trs certainement dpass), de mme pour les magasines..

Je ne suis pas sr que tu puisses en tirer quelque chose. A donner  un linuxien historien peut-tre ^^

----------


## rothen

salut Seeme  :;): 

si j'ai bien compris , ils ne sont pas utiles  mon ordi :;): 

donc je peux jeter le tout sans pb , c'est bien a  ::roll:: 

bon , ca va pas faire gagner beaucoup de place ...mais  force ca va bien finir par se voir  ::mouarf:: 

mme question pour cette collection ... qui doit srement tre aussi compltement dpasse

 

je pense qu' une poque mon mari avait caress l'ide que je m'intresse  ce genre de choses  ::roll:: ...mais comme il n'y en a aucun d'ouvert , on peu dire que c'tait rat  ::aie:: 
je peux jeter aussi ? ::roll::

----------


## rothen

question pour ceux qui connaissent les jeux  :;): 



dans la boite il y a le CD du haut , ca a l'air de correspondre  ::roll:: 

mais j'ai trouv celui du bas ..c'est la mme chose ou une suite ?

----------


## Barsy

C'est une suite. Le 7me : The Princeless Bride.
Il s'agit du King's Quest le plus connu.

----------


## rothen

ah Ok , merci Sylvain  ::zoubi:: 

donc c'est 2 diffrents ...je les mettrai dans la mme boite , ca prendra moins de place  ::mouarf:: 

bon , comme vous tes en forme ...et pour faire plaisir  Bluedeeep ::mouarf:: 

les derniers pour ce soir 



est-ce qu'ils sont encore d'actualit  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

C'est dingue cette quantit de jeux  :8O:  Tu as dj jou avec ?

Mais en plus que pouviez-vous bien faire avec des logiciels comme WinDev surtout si l'un comme l'autre n'tiez pas dans l'informatique  ::koi::

----------


## rothen

coucou Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

pour les jeux ...oui , oui , on jouait beaucoup ...la maison tait toujours pleine d'amis pour faire la fte ...oui , enfin , ca c'est mon ct ...communicatif  ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne l'informatique , j'ai dit que moi je ne connaissais rien ..bon , mme sans le dire , il n'y a pas photo   ::aie:: 

mais mon mari tait un gnie ...en tout  ::ccool::  ...en ce qui concerne l'informatique , il tait pionnier , il a construit son premier ordi , particip au langage " binaire " ? enfin le truc 0 1 ..  particip  l'laboration de Linux ....et il achetait pratiquement tout  ce qui sortait  dans le domaine informatique ...c'est pour a que j'ai tant de choses  vendre  ::yaisse::  ...et ..vu mes connaissances dans ce domaine  ::mouarf:: ..besoin de vous  :;): 

et pour les jeux ...personne ne sait si c'est encore d'actualit ...ou pas  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

Je pense que ces jeux peuvent aller avec le volant... ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

oui  ...  merci Sylvain  ::zoubi::   je vais les mettre avec le volant ...enfin ..peut-tre  ::mouarf:: 

 car plus a va  ...plus j'ai envie de jouer ...et de les garder  ::mouarf:: 

vous commencez  me contaminer  ::lol:: 

Ah au fait ...ca fait longtemps que personne n'a mis de photo sympa ...vous n'avez plus rien dans vos tiroirs  ::roll::  ...un beau paysage , c'est toujours sympa pour le moral  :;):

----------


## lper

> Ah au fait ...ca fait longtemps que personne n'a mis de photo sympa ...vous n'avez plus rien dans vos tiroirs  ...un beau paysage , c'est toujours sympa pour le moral


Coucou Rothen,  ta demande... :;):  
Devinez o j'habite et comme a vous pourrez trouver o va ce bateau ?
En question subsidiaire j'aimerai bien connatre le nom de ces 2 montagnes...

King Quest faisait partie de ces premiers jeux mythiques d'aventure de Sierra comme Police quest, Space Quest, Larry Laffer,.. que j'adorais.
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/124773

----------


## rothen

ah merci Iper  :;): ...et bonjour  tous en cette journe ensoleille  :8-): 

c'est sympa d'ouvrir ma "fentre "  ce matin sur cette vue ::ccool::  ca fait de suite un peu vacances ...



c'est dans le 83 ou le 06 ? peut-tre un lac aussi aprs tout  ::roll:: 

bref , je sais pas  ::mouarf::  ...quelqu'un a reconnu ?  ::roll:: 

pour King Quest , je trouve que les graphismes ca fait un peu "primaire" ...en tous cas , ca a beaucoup chang depuis  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> ah merci Iper 
> c'est dans le 83 ou le 06 ? peut-tre un lac aussi aprs tout


c'est lper... :;): 
En effet, c'est plutt un lac, y a un indice sur le bateau au cas o...

----------


## giragu03

> c'est lper...
> En effet, c'est plutt un lac, y a un indice sur le bateau au cas o...


On dirait un drapeau suisse, donc  tout hasard, le lac Lman (avec les montagnes autour a pourrait le faire).

----------


## lper

> On dirait un drapeau suisse, donc  tout hasard, le lac Lman (avec les montagnes autour a pourrait le faire).


 ::ccool::

----------


## giragu03

Puisque j'ai gagn, une photo de Bernadette Chirac (la rose, pas Madame Pices Jaunes). Toujours  la roseraie de la Tte d'Or cette anne.

----------


## lper

> Puisque j'ai gagn


Presque ::?: , certains ici sont dja venus dans cette ville et ont dja escalad l'une de ces 2 montagnes! :8-): 
Deadpool  ::salut:: 




> une photo de Bernadette Chirac (la rose, pas Madame Pices Jaunes


Elle est superbe !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  

un chouette paysage , une rose ...mais quel bon dbut de journe  ::yaisse:: 

tu habite un endroit sympa Iper , ca fait longtemps que je n'y suis plus alle...mais que des bons souvenirs  ::ccool:: 

je trouve que c'est un endroit o lon se sent bien  ::zen:: 

pour les roses , je sais que une tradition de leur donner un nom clbre , mais est-ce que la personne qui donne son nom participe  la cration de la fleur ?  en fait ,  que je ne voyais pas Mme Chirac choisir cette couleur ...est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment ca se passe ? 

question compltement diffrente  ::D: ...mais quelqu'un pourra peut-tre me renseigner  ::calim2:: 

j'ai envoy un colissimo le 12 juillet , or il n'est toujours pas arriv  ::?:  est-ce que c'est normal ?  ::roll:: 

comme c'est un colis suivi , je suppose que je peux regarder o il est ...je vois bien un n ...mais je dois aller voir sur quel site avec   ::roll::  ...j'ai pas trouv  ::cry:: 




> certains ici sont dja venus dans cette ville et ont dja escalad l'une de ces 2 montagnes!


un geek qui fait de l'escalade  :8O:  ...j'ai bien lu  ::roll:: 
je croyais qu'il ne quittait jamais son ordi  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Pour le colissimo, tu peux regarder sur http://www.colissimo.fr
Ce n'est pas bien normal qu'il ne soit pas encore arriv, normalement c'est du J+2 donc il aurait d arriver lundi 16.
Pour ce qui est des roses, je ne suis pas sr que la personne participe  la cration de la fleur.

----------


## rothen

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi:: 

avec ton lien , je suis rassure  :;):  j'ai vu qu'il est sur le site de distribution ...donc c'est la-bas que a coince  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , personne n'a rpondu concernant la collection post 1312  ::calim2:: 

je peux jeter ou ca a encore une quelconque utilit ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> merci Guillaume 
> 
> avec ton lien , je suis rassure  j'ai vu qu'il est sur le site de distribution ...donc c'est la-bas que a coince 
> 
> sinon , personne n'a rpondu concernant la collection post 1312 
> 
> je peux jeter ou ca a encore une quelconque utilit ?


Pour ton post 1312, il s'agit d'un ensemble de logiciels. C'tait un abonnement (on dirait Editions Atlas), chaque semaine (quinzaine, mois ?) tu recevais un logiciel avec probablement un petit fascicule qui expliquait comment l'utiliser. Je ne sais pas trop si a peut encore servir.

----------


## rothen

> Pour ton post 1312, il s'agit d'un ensemble de logiciels. C'tait un abonnement (on dirait Editions Atlas), chaque semaine (quinzaine, mois ?) tu recevais un logiciel avec probablement un petit fascicule qui expliquait comment l'utiliser. Je ne sais pas trop si a peut encore servir.


  euh ...ben ...c'tait ca la question  ::mouarf:: 

est-ce que ca peut encore servir  ::roll::  ...enfin ,  d'autres car moi j'en ai jamais ouvert un seul   ::oops::  et pas l'intention de commencer   ::fou:: 

alors je peux jeter ou pas ? quelqu'un a une ide ?

----------


## lper

> alors je peux jeter ou pas ? quelqu'un a une ide ?


J'ai vu une pochette bridge, c'est le jeu de cartes ou alors c'est purement technique ?
Comme je suis joueur, a peut m'intresser et si tu reviens en Hte-Savoie, on sait jamais, en change je t'invite pour un filet de perches. ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

> j'ai envoy un colissimo le 12 juillet , or il n'est toujours pas arriv  est-ce que c'est normal ?


Un colissimo c'est livr normalement en 48H, mais comprendre 48H  partir de la prise en charge donc au minimum 48h  partir du lendemain du dpot (merci la poste pour cette arnaque).

Dpos le 12, donc pris en charge que le 13, un vendredi. Le samedi ne compte pas (de toute faon il tait fri) donc 48H porte  lundi 16. Donc avec beaucoup beaucoup de chance livraison  domicile le lundi 16, mais, bien plus probable, dpot d'un avis de passage dans la boite le mardi 17 matin.
Et comme les horaires d'ouvertures du bureau de vote (ah ben nous, on ferme  16h15, 15h le vendredi, faut pas exagrer non plus) ne correspondent pas  tes horaires, tu ne peux le rcuprer que le samedi suivant, si tu as la chance que le bureau de poste soit ouvert le samedi.
Merci la poste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

oui , Yves , tu as raison ...c'est de pire en pire ...quand j'tais bb  ::mouarf::  , il y avait 2 distributions de courrier par jour , c'est dingue non  :8O:  ...oui , bon , , faut dire aussi , que maintenant avec les mails ...on en a encore plus  ::yaisse::  





> J'ai vu une pochette bridge, c'est le jeu de cartes ou alors c'est purement technique ?
> Comme je suis joueur, a peut m'intresser et si tu reviens en Hte-Savoie, on sait jamais, en change je t'invite pour un filet de perches.


  oh , a mon avis , ca doit pas chercher loin ...j'ai srement beaucoup mieux en bridge  :;):  je te le mettrai de ct pour quand je passe manger "le filet" de perche ...sympa  :;): j'apprecie la dlicatesse  ::ccool:: 




> Je dirais Nice et le bateau partirai pour la Corse...
> Les montagnes au loin seraient donc les Alpes de Haute-Provence


coucou Guigui  ::zoubi:: 

je crois que tu as loup un passage  ::mouarf:: 




> Ensuite, les windev sont un peu dpass oui (on en est  la version 17). Mais tu peux peut-tre arriver  les vendre quand mme s'ils sont complet _(il faut retrouver la boite car avec certaine version, il peut y avoir un composant  brancher sur un port du pc pour faire office de licence)_
> On trouve encore des versions 5.5 aux alentour de 100, les versions 13, 14 peuvent se ngocier dans les 450 parfois (la version actuelle neuve coute pas moins de 1600)


 bon , du coup j'ai regard s'il me restait quelque chose , j'ai trouv ca 

alors je sais pas si j'ai tout bien compris , est-ce qu'une partie peut-tre dans un ordi ? ou sorti quand on change de version , car il avait la 16 en dernier je crois  :8O:  
et le dongue , quelqu'un peut me mettre un lien pour que je vois  quoi ca ressemble ?  ::roll:: 

autre question , est-ce qu'il y a bien 3 jeux la dedans ou que des dmonstrations ?


votre avis ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Un colissimo c'est livr normalement en 48H, mais comprendre 48H  partir de la prise en charge donc au minimum 48h  partir du lendemain du dpot (merci la poste pour cette arnaque).
> 
> Dpos le 12, donc pris en charge que le 13, un vendredi. Le samedi ne compte pas (de toute faon il tait fri) donc 48H porte  lundi 16. Donc avec beaucoup beaucoup de chance livraison  domicile le lundi 16, mais, bien plus probable, dpot d'un avis de passage dans la boite le mardi 17 matin.
> Et comme les horaires d'ouvertures du bureau de vote (ah ben nous, on ferme  16h15, 15h le vendredi, faut pas exagrer non plus) ne correspondent pas  tes horaires, tu ne peux le rcuprer que le samedi suivant, si tu as la chance que le bureau de poste soit ouvert le samedi.
> Merci la poste


Alors l... J'en apprends tous les jours et ceux de ma famille qui travaillent  la Poste vont tomber des nues en lisant ce genre de choses. Dj la samedi qui ne compte pas... La prise en charge du colis le lendemain du dpt... Le dpt de l'avis de passage sans prsentation du colis (c'est ce que je crois comprendre par ta phrase). Bientt, on va apprendre que la Poste fait tous les ponts et que le courrier n'est pas distribu ces jours-ci ?

J'approuve ta remarque concernant les horaires (et a, je crois que n'importe quel postier qui aime un minimum son boulot le dplore...). Et j'ajouterai que je dplore la fermeture continue des bureaux "non rentables" et certaines rorganisations purement conomiques au dtriment du service (CQC, Facteurs d'avenir,...). Chez ma mre, il n'y aurait plus de prsence postale dans le village s'il n'y avait pas d'agence postale (c'est--dire une employe paye par la commune dans des locaux financs par la commune).

Certes, on est loin des deux tournes par jour et de la tourne du dimanche (ce n'est pas si vieux que a...), mais il faut arrter d'exagrer sans arrt : ce n'est pas normal qu'un colissimo mette une semaine  arriver, la dure normale c'est 48h (ouvrables) aprs son dpt et c'est gnralement le cas... Donc dans le cas de Rothen, il aurait d arriver lundi.

----------


## lper

> oh , a mon avis , ca doit pas chercher loin ...j'ai srement beaucoup mieux en bridge  je te le mettrai de ct pour quand je passe manger "le filet" de perche ...sympa j'apprecie la dlicatesse


J'imagine en effet..c'tait un prtexte...donc garde le pour moi en signe de reconnaissance ::aie:: 
Sinon si tu joues au bridge, rejoins moi sur bbo !

----------


## rothen

> Certes, on est loin des deux tournes par jour et de la tourne du dimanche (ce n'est pas si vieux que a...), mais il faut arrter d'exagrer sans arrt : ce n'est pas normal qu'un colissimo mette une semaine  arriver, la dure normale c'est 48h (ouvrables) aprs son dpt et c'est gnralement le cas... Donc dans le cas de Rothen, il aurait d arriver lundi.


 ah , il y avait une tourne les dimanche ?  :8O:  , je ne m'en souviens pas du tout  ::roll::  ...enfin , ca dpend ce que tu appelles "pas si vieux que a "  ::mouarf:: 

mais c'est vrai qu'Yves a raison pour pas mal de choses dans sa description , notamment pour l'avis de passage  ::mouarf::  ...je suis d'accord avec toi que ca devrait arriver en 48 h  :;):  ...mais je peux te confirmer que c'est rarement le cas ...et pour faire marcher le remboursement ...j'ai essay une fois car l c'tait 8 jours ...tu perds plus de temps que ca vaut la peine ...bon , il y en a srement aussi qui arrivent en 48 h  ::roll:: 

comme je ne peux pas me dfiler aujourd'hui pour la marche  ::mouarf:: ...je vous ai dj laiss un peu de travail ...je vais en rajouter , car ca fait lger pour toute l'aprs midi 

alors voil ...je n'ai aucune ide de l'utilit de ces CD ... vous tous , vous allez bien  m'en trouver quelques uns non ?  ::calim2:: 

 



j'ai mis des n , comme ca c'est plus facile , et le mme n peut avoir plusieurs commentaires ..en mettant le zoom , on voit tous les dtails  :;): 

Allez , bon courage  ::lol::  ...moi je vais m'arer un peu pour vous  ::mouarf:: 

 en fin d'AM pour vrifier votre travail  :8-): ...enfin histoire de voir si vous tes plus doue que moi  ::ptdr:: 






> J'imagine en effet..c'tait un prtexte...donc garde le pour moi en signe de reconnaissance
> Sinon si tu joues au bridge, rejoins moi sur bbo !


 pas de souci ..je mets ca prcieusement de ct  ::mouarf:: 
pas le temps en ce moment , ni pour bridge , ni pour scrabble en ligne ...vous me prenez trop de temps  ::mouarf3:: 

plus tard peut-tre  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

> Alors l... J'en apprends tous les jours et ceux de ma famille qui travaillent  la Poste vont tomber des nues en lisant ce genre de choses. Ce n'est pourtant qu'un constat de tous les jours.
> Dj la samedi qui ne compte pas... Le samedi ne compte pas pour la prise en charge ou le calcul du dlai, il ne compte que s'il s'agit du jour de livraison
> La prise en charge du colis le lendemain du dpt... Ca tu peux le constater toi mme en allant sur le site de suivi des colis. Un colis dpos le jour J ne serait enregistr et indiqu pris en charge qu'au plus tot  J+1
> Le dpt de l'avis de passage sans prsentation du colis. Chez moi, en tout cas (j'habite en tage), tout colis remis contre signature, ne rentrant pas dans la boite et mme les lettres recommandes, hors mis le samedi ou le facteur fait l'effort, sinon un avis de passage est mis dans la boite aux lettres avec comme motif Absence, que tu sois l ou pas.
> .... 
> 
> ce n'est pas normal qu'un colissimo mette une semaine  arriver, la dure normale c'est 48h (ouvrables) aprs son dpt et c'est gnralement le cas... Donc dans le cas de Rothen, il aurait d arriver lundi. Dans les faits c'est 48H ouvrs  partir de la prise en charge soit au plus tt le lendemain du dpt, pour que le colis arrive au bureau de distribution, cela fait en ralit 72h. Et pour peu qu'il arrive par la navette de l'aprs-midi, entre 16h30 et 16h55 pour mon bureau de poste, il n'est distribu que le lendemain. Donc, pour un dpt le jeudi, avec en plus un jour fri entre, pas de distribution  esprer avant le Mardi matin. Compte !!


D'ailleurs quand on parle de 48h, c'est faux en ralit c'est pas compt en H mais en jours. Le colis pris en charge le jour J doit tre arriv au bureau de distribution  J+1 (soit 2 jours). Sachant qu'il n'est pris en charge qu' partir du lendemain du dpt, et qu'il est distribu au destinataire gnralement le lendemain de l'arriv au bureau, il n'est en ralit distribu qu' partir du 3me jour ouvr aprs le dpt.

----------


## giragu03

Jusqu' la premire guerre mondiale, il y avait systmatiquement une tourne le dimanche matin (notamment pour livrer les journaux).
Pendant l'entre-deux, je crois qu'il y a eu des tentatives pour supprimer la tourne du dimanche, mais il ne me semble pas que l'arrt de cette tourne se soit gnralis avant la deuxime guerre mondiale (je n'ai pas trouv de date exacte). La notion du pas si vieux est toute relative (surtout dans ma bouche...), mais a doit tre  peine plus vieux que les deux tournes quotidiennes.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

La boite qui contient Dirt / Fuel / Grid sont trois jeux de courses et rien n'indique qu'ils ne sont pas complet. Les jeux sont rcents, donc tu peux les vendre facilement 20 ... et comme il y en a trois, tu peux peut tre monter sur les 30 - 40.

(Win Dev, je ne sais pas dsol)


Pour les autres CD, le 6 est un jeu apprci (tu peux le revendre  3), le 2 sont des vieux jeux (pas connu par moi) CyClones (4) est un vieux jeu, je pense, mais pas sur. Les autres, il y a des logiciels (12, 5), un CD de pilote pour lecteur de carte flash (8), un CD qui va avec la revue Arts (9) (je sais plus trop le nom, mais elle s'oriente sur l'infographie, et tout art par ordinateurs (donc films d'animations et autre).
Le 10 est possiblement un jeu de billard

Le 7 et 11 sont li  la musique, mais je ne suis pas sur du contenu (le 5 est aussi li  la musique, mais cela semble un logiciel entier).

Voil  ::):

----------


## Barsy

> La boite qui contient Dirt / Fuel / Grid sont trois jeux de courses et rien n'indique qu'ils ne sont pas complet. Les jeux sont rcents, donc tu peux les vendre facilement 20 ... et comme il y en a trois, tu peux peut tre monter sur les 30 - 40.


Les jeux sont rcents certes, mais ils ont dj 3 ou 4 ans.
Le package contenant les 3 jeux coute 10 neuf sur la toile. Donc je pense qu'un prix de 5  7 serait plus cohrent.

Concernant les CD : 
- Le 6 est un jeu trs connu de l'poque (un peu comme ceux qu'on t'avait demand de ne pas jeter  ::P: )
- Le 10 contient 2 jeux : Virtual Pool que je ne connais pas et Descent qui est trs connu.

Je pense que 2  3  pour chacun peut tre un prix correct...  ::ccool::

----------


## LittleWhite

Ah ... pourtant ...
Bon, bah alors je suis dpass, moi aussi  ::D:

----------


## rothen

merci Alex et Sylvain  ::zoubi:: 

vous avez bien travaill  :;): ...

je vais faire la synthse de tout cas ...mais il manque des rponses si , si  ::mouarf::  

dj  quoi peut ressembler un "dongue" de windev  ::roll::  ...ca me sera plus facile pour le trouver  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Dongue ? Ne serait-ce pas dongle ? Une sorte de cl matrielle (cl USB par exemple) qui contient un code et qui permet d'activer le logiciel ?

----------


## sevyc64

ouppsss, j'avais zapp a.

Un dongle est un tout petit boitier qui se branche sur un des ports de l'ordinateur. 
Au dpart il se branchait sur le port imprimante en s'intercalant entre le cble de l'imprimante et l'ordinateur.
Depuis j'imagine qu'il existe des versions USB.

J'ai pas tout compris du document que tu as mis concernant la mise  jour, mais apparemment lorsque tu reois une mise  jour Windev, tu ne reois pas de nouveau dongle, tu rutilise celui de la version prcdente.
Si c'est le cas, vu que tu as dj vendu une version de windev, tu l'as peut-tre vendu avec.

Ou alors il est rest branch sur un PC.

Edit : en version parallle, a a cette gueule : 
En version USB, a ressemble  une cl USB ou un petit bout de cble USB type rallonge de quelques cm de long

----------


## rothen

euh oui alex ::oops::  t'avais raison , c'est un dongle  ::mouarf:: 

Yves , si j'ai bien compris , c'est le mme DONGLE  ::mouarf::  qui sert , mme quand on change de windev ?  :8O: 

ben alors de toutes faons ca sert  rien que j'essaye de vendre une version , je ne sais pas sur lequel il l'avait mis  ::?:  j'ai plusieurs trucs comme tu montres et plusieurs cartes USB ..aucune chance de trouver la bonne  ::cry:: 

bon , c'est pas grave  :;):  

je me demande si le windev 16 n'est pas install sur "l'usine  gaz" dont je me sers en bas ..mais est-ce qu'on peut avoir en mme temps windev et linux ?  ::roll::  parce qu'il y a un accs avec code et c'est crit UBUNTU  en grand sur l'cran , ca , c'est linux non ?..comme j'ai pas le code de toute faon  ::?: , c'est juste pour augmenter ma culture  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

oui , oui , je sais , ca surprend ...je suis dj active  ce matin  ::mouarf::  eh  oui , plein de choses  faire avant ma dure journe entre copines - ballade , resto , shopping- oh oui , ce genre de truc c'est puisant ..quelle chance vous avez de travailler  ::mouarf1:: 

alors j'ai fait la synthse des CD : 
je vois que les jeux ...pas de pb  ::yaisse:: 

mais rien sur le 1 et le 3 , , le 7 et 11 , musique , d'accord mais utile  quoi ? 
le 5 et le 12  un logiciel ?  garder? 
et l'utilit du 8 et 9 ?
voil , voil ...est-ce que quelqu'un a une ide pour faire avancer le smilblick ?  ::calim2:: 

j'ai pas eu la rponse non plus concernant les ordi : quelqu'un sait  si on peut mettre windev et linux sur le mme ordi ?  ::roll:: ...si non ,  comme j'ai pas encore dmont celui que j'ai cram  ...il est peut-tre dessus  ::roll:: 

allez ...montrez moi votre talent  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Coucou Rothen,
Ubuntu c'est bien un Linux. D'aprs Wikipdia,  Bien que prvu initialement pour Windows, WinDev supporte aussi GNU/Linux pour les applications avec et sans interface graphique, mais aussi Mac OS X. Il peut galement s'appuyer sur le framework Java pour une partie de ses fonctionnalits, ce qui permet une relative indpendance du fichier excutable par rapport au systme d'exploitation cible. .
5, 7 et 11 sont vraisemblablement des logiciels pour la musique, permettant de crer des morceaux via ordinateur, ventuellement complt par un synthtiseur.
Le 5 existait dj en 2005, donc a commence  tre vieux... Mais pour des logiciels de ce style, a peut peut-tre intresser des gens.
Le 7 tait associ  un magazine, donc je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il peut y avoir dessus ni de quand a date (je n'arrive pas  lire l'anne)
Le 11 semble avoir t fait pour Windows 3.1 donc compltement dpass (je l'ai trouv en vente  partir de 2)

----------


## rothen

coucou Guillaume  ::zoubi:: 

ah ben voil ...ca a avanc  ::merci:: 

donc si j'ai bien compris , c'est fort possible que j'ai sur le mme ordi  Linux , Windev et Java ( j'ai dej vu ca ) ...mais bon , pour l'instant comme j'ai pas trouv la cl d'entre , il y a toute une partie de l'ordi qui est inaccessible ..

en fait , pour ce que j'en fais de l'ordi ...mails , forums , facebook , msn et jeux ...je pense que je peux m'en passer  ... ::mouarf2::  

pour les CD manque plus qu'en complment d'information le  1 ,3,8,9 et 12 
oui , oui , c'est pas vident je sais  ::calim2:: ...je vous mettrai un jeu aprs ...je suis sre que ca vous sera plus facile de me dire ce que ca vaut   ::mouarf::

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Pour le 1 cela doit tre un CD qui accompagne un livre, mme graphisme mais en couleur. L'editeur est "Sybex"

Cela est pleine de truc pour Windows 95 ... donc 17 ans. je ne pense pas que cela puisse se vendre.

Si tu as le bouquin et le CD tu peux essayer mais sans guarantie.

Le 3 semble tre un addon pour MS works sous Windows 3.11, cela date d'avant windows 95 donc obsolet,  mon avis invendable.

Le 8 doit un driver pour un lecteur de carte mmoire (d'appareil photo et assimili). Le lecteur en lui mme est en photo de mme que les cartes mmoires qu'il peut lire (le lecteur est l'image juste en dessous du trous central, les cartes sont en range lgerement plus bas), A vendre avec le lecteur et toujours d'actualit.

Pour les autres CD pas d'ide.

Pour les dongles,  part les modle USB, il y a une chose qui permet dj de trier. Les deux connecteurs sont complementaire, cd que l'un pourait s'enfich dans l'autre, (mme si c'est impossible sans couper le truc en deux) . Car de manire trs ressemblante il y a aussi beaucoup d'adaptateur, mais dans ce cas les connecteurs ne sont pas compatible, (cela peut tre deux fois le mme, ou deux modles diffrent).

Donc deux cartons, un les dongles, l'autre les adaptateurs.

A bientt

Delias

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour  tous 

Je mexcuse d'avance auprs de Rothen car ce message ne va pas du tout l'aider  ::pastaper:: 

J'ai juste une petite question: sur le forum et sur un sujet en particulier (au hasard Identification de matriel  :;):  ), il n'y a pas un moyen de se rendre au dernier message non lu ?
Parce que j'ai beau utiliser la petite flche sur la liste des sujets, je me retrouve pas au bon endroit et comme ce sujet est trs riche en rponse, je dois revenir plusieurs pages en arrire pour tous suivre (et oui c'est complexe la vie d'internaute)

----------


## rothen

super! merci Sylvain  ::zoubi:: ...ca va bien me faire avancer  :;): 
pour les livres informatiques il m'en reste quelques uns , je regarderai si j'ai encore le livre d'or et tant qu'a faire ,je vous ferai une photo du reste pour me dire si je peux tout jeter ou pas  ::roll:: ...mais ce soir ...ou demain  :;): 

pour Nom je pense que quand tu es abonn au fil du post , tu recois un mail et en cliquant sur ce mail tu arrives au dernier message que tu as lu ...en gnral c'est comme ca sur tous les forums ...le votre je pense que ca doit tre pareil  :;): 

sinon je voudrais vous faire partager "mon coup de gueule " de la semaine :
 
pour moi ca n'a rien de politique...je trouve ca juste indcent pour tous ceux qui travaillent  ::calim2:: ...vous trouvez pas ?  ::roll:: 

maintenant est-ce qu'on peut mettre ca sur votre forum ...je ne sais pas ...si non , pas de souci ..je l'enlve ...mais au moins quelques uns l'auront vu  ::mouarf:: 

ps : super ! un nouveau a du lire ce fil ...du coup j'ai eu 2 points de plus   ::ccool:: ...mais par contre , pas de nouvelle demande d'amis  ::cry::

----------


## sevyc64

ibrahimovic, salaire 14 millions d'euros net, les charges sont prise en charge par le PSG.

Avec les future lois fiscales d'Hollande notamment les tranches  45% et 75%, pour 14 millions d' net, le brut s'lvera  56 millions.

Le salaire des joueurs de foot est indcent en gnral, surtout quand on voit ce qu'il sont capable de (ne pas) nous faire lors des coupes du monde et d'europe.

Il faudrait instaurer une rgle simple, -10% sur le salaire de chacun  chaque match perdu par l'quipe.

----------


## DonKnacki

> pour Nom je pense que quand tu es abonn au fil du post , tu recois un mail et en cliquant sur ce mail tu arrives au dernier message que tu as lu ...en gnral c'est comme ca sur tous les forums ...le votre je pense que ca doit tre pareil


Merci mais cette solution ne me convient pas ; je n'ai pas envie de me faire "spammer" pour suivre une conversation 
Pas grave, je continuerai comme je le fais actuellement  :;):  

Pour ibrahimovic, c'est sur le salaire peut paraitre mirobolant mais est ce que 10 fois mois c'est pas dj excessif? Surtout que derrire faut pas se plaindre ne pas attirer de beau joueur en France ou mme de russir  les retenir

----------


## rothen

bonjour Yves  ::zoubi:: 

ah je vois que tu me comprends  :;):  

 mon avis ,cet argent pourrait tre investi dans quelque chose de plus " local" ::mouarf:: 

d'autres sont du mme avis ...ou ce genre de chose vous laisse compltement indiffrent ?  ::roll:: 

ah nom , j'avais pas vu ta rponse ...d'accord aussi pour trouver que mme dix fois moins , c'est excessif  ::yaisse:: 

par contre , pour l'abonnement , moi je n'ai jamais aucun spam sur mes ordi ...mais ne me demande pas pourquoi  ::mouarf::  , un bon filtre srement  ::roll:: 
enfin , l'important c'est que tu continues  suivre la conversation  ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

C'est drle, j'avais le mme coup de gueule ce matin, merci Rothen !
C'est pas avec les CD que tu nous affiches qu'on arrivera  se le payer ::aie:: 
C'est purement indcent en effet par rapport au niveau de vie moyen en France, j'ai d'ailleurs arrter de regarder le foot depuis quelques temps pour cette raison.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

je suis d'accord avec sevyc64 : mme avec 10% de moins leur salaire restera obscne...

----------


## giragu03

Le problme c'est que cet argent vient d'une entreprise Quatarie qui ne s'intresse pas franchement  la France, si ce n'est par ce qu'elle peut lui rapporter. Donc, si cette entreprise investit autant dans le PSG et en particulier ce joueur, c'est qu'elle espre en retirer encore plus, que ce soit en termes financiers, d'image.... Elle ne le fait pas par charit et investir dans PSA (ou autre entreprise en difficult) ne lui apporterait probablement pas autant.

Oui, c'est injuste. Mais le problme vient du fait que le foot rapporte beaucoup d'argent. Il ne rapporterait rien, les joueurs ne seraient pas pays (ou beaucoup moins). La bonne raction,  mon sens, c'est celle de lper. J'ai arrt de suivre le foot  partir du jour o j'ai compris que le fait que ce soit les jaunes ou les bleus qui gagnent ne changera strictement rien  ma vie (je ne fais que suivre de trs loin pour pouvoir tenir des conversations avec mes collgues parce qu'en environnement masculin, il est trs difficile de passer  ct de a).

----------


## LittleWhite

D'aprs moi, c'est l'volution du combat de gladiateur. Plus prcisment, ces sports dtendent le peuple, ainsi, ils ne vont pas faire une rvolution ou grve dans l'immdiat. Du coup, a vaut le coup de payer autant, si c'est pour garder le peuple dans un tat stable :p
Donc oui, ils ont un bon salaire, mais bon, ils divertissent 10 Millions de personnes par match ( peu prs). a peut valoir le coup. Et bien sur, il y a d'autres enjeux conomique (les pubs, les droits TV, les produits drivs, les trucs, les machins et j'en passe)

@rothen : Mon seul point,c'est que tu fais du hors sujet dans ta propre conversation. Le mieux, c'est que tu ouvre une autre discussion dans le forum de la taverne  ::):

----------


## Delias

Pour finir le HS de Nom

Il faut cliquer dans un des carr rouge indiqu sur ces copies d'cran.
Si tu restes un moment il y a une info bulle qui s'affiche et qui est trs claire!


Dsol pour la deuxime c'est pas le sujet de Rothen, comme je venais de le lire il n'y avait pas de nouveau message.

Le manifique travail des dveloppeurs de dveloppez en fait.

A Bientt

Delias

----------


## Barsy

On est dj  68 pages...  ::aie:: 

Y a-t-il d'autres sujets qui aient eu autant ou davantage de pages ? Je vois "le btisier" et "vous coutez quoi comme musique" qui tourne  un peu plus de 50.

C'est quoi le record  battre ici ? ( moins qu'il ne soit dj battu  ::mrgreen:: )

EDIT : 69 !!  ::P:

----------


## giragu03

Barsy, le record c'est ( ma connaissance) Miss Dveloppez 2007, avec 351 pages...
On en est encore loin.

----------


## DonKnacki

Merci Delias pour ta rponse 
Il me semble avoir dj tre passer par le clic sur le nom du sujet comme tu le montre pour le sujet Identification de matriel mais il me semble que a ne fonctionne pas  tous les coups 

Jamais essay le second par contre

----------


## lper

> On est dj  68 pages... 
> 
> Y a-t-il d'autres sujets qui aient eu autant ou davantage de pages ? Je vois "le btisier" et "vous coutez quoi comme musique" qui tourne  un peu plus de 50.
> 
> C'est quoi le record  battre ici ? ( moins qu'il ne soit dj battu )
> 
> EDIT : 69 !!


en cliquant sur les colonnes de titres tu as la liste trie...
ex par affichage :

----------


## Lung

> Ah au fait ...ca fait longtemps que personne n'a mis de photo sympa ...vous n'avez plus rien dans vos tiroirs  ...un beau paysage , c'est toujours sympa pour le moral


En voil deux :

----------


## Barsy

Il semblerait que Lung ne vive pas  la mme poque que nous...  ::lol:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

Voil , voil ...je suis de retour  :;): 

puise  aprs ma dure journe  ::mouarf:: 

en CD , super  ::ccool::  vous avez tout trouv ..manque plus que la 12 : "print shop de luxe " est-ce que ca peut faire partie d'un appareil ...ou juste de la pub  ::roll:: 

merci Lung pour les photos  ::zoubi:: ...elles sont chouettes ...mme si c'est un peu dcal  ::mouarf::  ....je suppose que c'est une reconstitution d'une scne historique ...c'est  quel endroit ?  ::roll:: 
juste prvenir LittleWhite que c'est pas mon chateau que tu as pris en photo  ::mouarf1:: mais je le trouve super romantique  ::calim2:: 




> On est dj  68 pages... 
> Y a-t-il d'autres sujets qui aient eu autant ou davantage de pages ? Je vois "le btisier" et "vous coutez quoi comme musique" qui tourne  un peu plus de 50.


 du coup j'ai regard ...et c'est vrai , c'est actuellement un des posts qui bouge le plus  et qui est dans les plus suivi , je trouve a vraiment super  ::ccool:: 

c'est forcment grce  vous tous , alors je vous dis un grand  ::merci::  pour m'avoir si bien accepte ..et pour votre gentillesse  ::calim2:: 

 du coup j'ai essay de me souvenir comment j'ai chou parmi vous ...c'est sr que me retrouver sur un forum informatique ...a n'tonnera personne ..c'tait loin d'tre une vidence  ::mouarf3:: 

en fait au dpart mon ide c'tait de trouver quelqu'un de mon coin qui puisse venir m'aider  trier le matriel ...je suis alle poser la question sur le chat , mais personne de proche  ::cry::  ...c'est Nirvanask1 ( meri toi  ::zoubi:: ) qui m'a sugger de crer un post ...j'y croyais pas de trop ...et jamais je n'aurais pens que ca durerai aussi longtemps ( l merci Auteur  de m'avoir relance  ::zoubi::  )... ni surtout que j'aurai pu y prendre tant de plaisir  ::P: 

je ne sais pas combien de temps ca va durer , mais c'est sr mon passage parmi vous restera pour moi un super souvenir ::yaisse::  

bonne nuit  ceux qui sont encore l ... :;): 
et  demain ..pour bosser un peu ...enfin surtout moi  ::mouarf:: 

PS : 


> en cliquant sur les colonnes de titres tu as la liste trie...
> ex par affichage :


 euh ...j'ai pas compris o il fallait cliquer  ::calim2::  j'ai envie d'aller voir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> du coup j'ai essay de me souvenir comment j'ai chou parmi vous ...c'est sr que me retrouver sur un forum informatique ...a n'tonnera personne ..c'tait loin d'tre une vidence


dans ce cas il faudra que tu me dises comment tu as fait pour avoir pratiquement 50 points avec seulement deux messages posts dans le forum (la taverne ne compte pas)  ::aie:: 

Si moi aussi j'avais 25 points par message, j'aurais pu avoir 120.450 points  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

2 points pour les rponses, 44 points pour des votes reus, le reste sur le profil  ::lahola:: 

Cadeau Auteur, je vote pour toi

Ah zut sur la taverne a compte pas  ::langue::

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: mais t'es jaloux   :8O:  

n'insistes pas , je garde mes points  ::mouarf:: ..tu en as assez ...  ::lol::  

et d'abord qu'est-ce que tu ferais avec 120450 points  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas , c'est super d'avoir des amis qui t'aide  rsoudre certains pb   ::yaisse:: 

c'est sr que sans eux ...ca aurait t beaucoup plus difficile ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

@Auteur : Devient responsable de quelque chose ... ... la Taverne ?  ::aie::

----------


## DonKnacki

> @Auteur : Devient responsable de quelque chose ... ... la Taverne ?


Auteur, responsable  ::cfou:: .... on aura tout vu  ::mouarf1:: 

Ah et puisque on est dans le thme chteau, voici celui que je peux apercevoir de ma fentre de salle de bain

----------


## rothen

bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

euh ...pour Auteur ...il est dj au moins responsable d'une chose   :;):  ...ma prsence parmi vous   ::mouarf::  ...
et moi  j'en suis contente ..si , si   ::calim2:: 

chouette vue de ta fenetre Nom ...il a l'air habit  ::roll:: 
il est moins imposant que celui de Lung ...mais je ne connais ni l'un , ni l'autre ...enfin , j'ai pas recnnu  ::mouarf:: 

est-ce quequelqu'un connait l'un ou l'autre , o a dj une ide de la rgion ?  ::roll::

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour rothen
Ce chteau n'est pas habit mais c'est vrai qu'il est bien conserv pour son ge et il attire beaucoup (enfin tout est relatif !) de touristes qui viennent galement pour la partie parc/fort 
Quant  la rgion, comme je l'ai dis prcdemment je suis en Ile de France et pas si loin de LittleWhite si j'ai bien compris

----------


## Barsy

C'est le Chateau de la Madeleine  Chevreuse !!  ::mrgreen:: 

EDIT : j'avais diter mon message avant de lire celui de Nom. Mon ancien message disait "Chateau de la Chevreuse  Rambouillet".

----------


## DonKnacki

@Barsy ; tu as presque trouv mais l'intitul exact c'est chteau de la madeleine  Chevreuse

Edit : c'est malin d'diter; comme a les autres vont croire que je suis fou  ::fou:: 


Bon voila vous savez ou j'habite mais ce n'est pas grve puisque je dmnage bientt  ::rire::

----------


## giragu03

> c'est malin d'diter; comme a les autres vont croire que je suis fou





> Mais vous tes fou, oh oui, mais vous tes fou

----------


## rothen

ah j'ai russi  trouver aussi ...enfin surtout grce  l'indice Littlehite  ::lol:: mais trop tard  ::calim2::  ...je suis vraiment trop lente sur internet  ::mouarf::  

en tous cas , c'est vrai , t'habites un chouette coin  :;):  ..et c'est sympa de vous situer  ::lol::  ...en plus je revise ma gographie , ah ca c'est sr , j'en ai bien besoin  ::yaisse:: 

et en c qui concerne le hateau de Lung ...il devrait quand mme tre plus facile  identifier ...enfin pour vous  ::mouarf::  ...comme il ne m'a pas donn d'indice  ::?: 

edit  ::mouarf::  coucou Guillaume  ::zoubi::  , t'as pris o ta 2eme citation ?  ::roll::  je ne connais pas de BennyB  ::calim2::  dans un autre post ? ::roll::  

re edit :  ::mouarf::  j'ai oubli de te fliciter : bravo Sylvain  ::zoubi::  en forme ds le matin ...t'as pas besoin de beaucoup de sommeil toi  ::mouarf::

----------


## DonKnacki

non BennyB est un "clebre" chanteur 
notamment pour sa chanson Mais vous tes fou 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2SwTMOOYGs"]Benny B. Mais vous tes fous ! Clip (Haute qualit / High quality video)      - YouTube[/ame]


Par contre, mon chteau tait plus simple  trouver car google trouve tout de suite en mettant l'image que j'ai post au contraire de celui de Lung

----------


## Barsy

Il l'a prise de l :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2SwTMOOYGs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2SwTMOOYGs[/ame]

@Nom, j'ai mis un edit dans mon message, comme a tu ne passeras pas pour un fou  ::P: 

EDIT : Grill...  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: ...au moins je ne pourrai plus dire que je ne connais pas ...merci vous 2  ::zoubi:: 

en plus , super pour faire sa gym  ::mouarf:: 

par contre ,Nom , je comprends pas  ::calim2:: 

comment on fait pour mettre une image sur google pour qu'elle te la situe ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> PS : 
>  euh ...j'ai pas compris o il fallait cliquer  j'ai envie d'aller voir


Coucou,
dsol, c'est le titre des colonnes que je voulais crire... ::aie:: 
Tu as une seconde possibilit dans les options d'affichage en base de l'cran.

----------


## DonKnacki

@rothen : tu va dans la partie image de google , tu cliques sur le petit apareil  droite dans la barre de recherche, tu cliques sur importer une images, tu choisi ton image et avec un peu de chance tu obtiens des rsultats probants

----------


## rothen

::yaisse::  j'ai russi  aller voir  ::mouarf:: 

mais je suis dcue  ::cry::  ...pas russi  aller sur les photos  ::calim2:: ...enfin celle du 2eme post  ::mouarf::  
mais d'un autre ct , aucun de vous n'tait candidat ...ouais c'est curieux , ca , comment ca se fait  ::calim2:: manque de confiance en vous ?  ::roll:: 

bon , ben du coup aussi , les voir , c'est moins important pour moi  :;): 

pour la photo , merci nom ...je vais essayer de suite ...avec la mienne ...histoire de voir ce que a donne  ::fou:: 

quand je pense que je voulais partir tt ce matin faire des courses ...ca m'a l'air rap  ::mouarf:: ..ben oui , de votre faute  ::calim2::   trop de choses qui exitent ma curiosit ce matin  ::mouarf3::

----------


## giragu03

La remarque de Nom m'a fait penser  cette chanson de Benny B (je pense que je n'ai pas besoin de te mettre le clip  ::): ) alors je me suis dit qu'il fallait que je vous en fasse profiter aussi  ::D: 
Rothen, je sais que a change des chanteurs que j'ai l'habitude d'voquer (mais j'ai quand mme grandi dans les annes 90...).

----------


## lper

> mais d'un autre ct , aucun de vous n'tait candidat ...ouais c'est curieux , ca , comment ca se fait manque de confiance en vous ?


disons que a me permet de garder une certaine crdibilit, tu crois que a sert  quoi un avatar... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> La remarque de Nom m'a fait penser  cette chanson de Benny B (je pense que je n'ai pas besoin de te mettre le clip ) euh non ...l ca devrait aller  
> 
> alors je me suis dit qu'il fallait que je vous en fasse profiter aussi  t'as bien fait  j'aime beaucoup ..ca bouge bien ...et comme j'ai toujours besoin de bouger 
> 
> Rothen, je sais que a change des chanteurs que j'ai l'habitude d'voquer  ah ca, c'est sr , rien  voir  mais que tu aimes ca aussi , vu ton age , c'est rassurant .






> disons que a me permet de garder une certaine crdibilit, tu crois que a sert  quoi un avatar...


en fait , votre forum , c'est le seul o je n'ai pas ma photo ...et mon prnom ..vous avez quand mme de la chance  ::mouarf1:: 

d'un autre ct , parler avec vous me change beaucoup aussi ...sur les autres forums je les connais pratiquement tous et ai dj mang au moins une fois avec eux ...ou pris l'apro  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai russi  trouver les photos des misters DVP ... ::merci::  google ...c'est dingue  ds que c'est ludique ,  va tout seul  ::mouarf:: ...et quand c'est srieux ...a va sur du ludique  ::oops:: ...enfin bref , c'tait sympa ...j'ai beaucoup aim la photo de plage d'un  ::lol:: ...a vous de trouver lequel  ::mouarf::  histoire de voir si vous avez appris  me connaitre  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

Et sinon, des images avec des objets  reconnatre ? Il me manque mon jeu de la journe l  ::P: 




> j'ai russi  trouver les photos des misters DVP ... google ...c'est dingue  ds que c'est ludique ,  va tout seul


Moi tu dois mme pouvoir trouver des vidos  ::):

----------


## rothen

> Et sinon, des images avec des objets  reconnatre ? Il me manque mon jeu de la journe l   coucou ..ca vient , ca vient ...mais je ne suis pas encore descendue ..c'est de votre faute 
> 
> Moi tu dois mme pouvoir trouver des vidos  et ben c'est pas en me disant ca que a va acclerer le mouvement ...
> 
> bon , je vais faire un effort pour te faire plaisir

----------


## Auteur

non rien... c'est juste pour avoir le plaisir de poster le 1390me message  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> ...sur les autres forums je les connais pratiquement tous et ai dj mang au moins une fois avec eux ...ou pris l'apro


Mais bon sang mais c'est toi !!!!  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 




> non rien... c'est juste pour avoir le plaisir de poster le 1390me message


a sent le vendredi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

ouh l , l ...mais qu'est-ce que c'est dense aujourd'hui  :8O:  ... peine , le temps de manger   ::mouarf::  , mme pas le temps de tout ...bien ..regarder  ::ange:: 





> @rothen : Mon seul point,c'est que tu fais du hors sujet dans ta propre conversation. Le mieux, c'est que tu ouvres une autre discussion dans le forum de la taverne


ben, je vois pas trop ou est le problme  ::calim2::  je ne vais pas ouvrir un autre post pour mettre mon humeur du jour  ::?:  comme on est dans la taverne on doit pouvoir dvier du sujet non ?  ::roll::  surtout que c'est pas la 1ere fois  ::mouarf3::  ...
je sais pas , c'est interdit dans les rgles de la taverne  ::roll:: qui a la rponse   ?  ::roll:: 






> non rien... c'est juste pour avoir le plaisir de poster le 1390me message


 tu as tout  fait raison Auteur ...j'adore voir ton avatar  :;):  ...je sais plus qui a mis a , mais j'avais ador la comparaison avec "un pingouin ebouriff " ::mouarf::  j'y pense  chaque fois ...et je trouve a super attendrissant  ::zoubi:: 




> Mais bon sang mais c'est toi !!!!


 oui , bon , l tu plaisantes ...enfin pas sre non plus  ::mouarf::  ...mais  tous , si quelqu'un me reconnait , soyez sympa de le mettre en MP :;):  ...comme je ne mens jamais , je vous dirai si vous avez raison  ::lol::  ...mais interdit de le mettre sur le forum  ::rouleau:: 

bon , ben , puisqu'il faut bosser un petit peu  ::aie:: 




> Salut Rothen
> 
> Pour le 1 cela doit tre un CD qui accompagne un livre, mme graphisme mais en couleur. L'editeur est "Sybex"
> 
> Cela est pleine de truc pour Windows 95 ... donc 17 ans. je ne pense pas que cela puisse se vendre.


 alors en livre Windows , il me reste les 2 l 


 mon avis le 1 ne va avec aucun , donc poubelle , le livre 95 , poubelle aussi je pense , mais l'autre est encore d'actualit ou pas ?  ::roll:: 

je vais vous faire une photo des livres informatiques qui me reste , et vous me direz s'il y en a qui peuvent avoir une utilit ou si je peux tout jeter  :;): 

mais en attendant  quelques CD  dfinir 


alors est-ce que le 13 est encore d'actualit ? que le 14 va avec le 13 ? le 15 et le 18 , c'est quoi ? le 16 et le 17 encore d'actualit ?

ah , vous vouliez du bouleau ...voil  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> en fait , votre forum , c'est le seul o je n'ai pas ma photo ...et mon prnom ..vous avez quand mme de la chance 
> 
> d'un autre ct , parler avec vous me change beaucoup aussi ...sur les autres forums je les connais pratiquement tous et ai dj mang au moins une fois avec eux ...ou pris l'apro


On est les seuls  pas t'avoir vu, pas connaitre ton nom et pas avoir pris l'apro avec toi et c'est nous qui avons de la chance ?  ::roll:: 

Euh... Je vais aller chercher sur le net s'il y a pas des articles de journaux relatant un apro IRL qui aurait mal tourne  ::aie:: 
_"Lors d'un apro organis par un forum internet, une des invites, connue sur le pseudonyme de rothen, aurait mang toutes les cacahoutes. Devant l'horreur du drame, les pouvoir publics sont dpasss..."_  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

Oh un MacMillan  :8O: 

Ces bouqins l c'tait une vritable bible. Bon pour Windows 95 a vaut plus grand chose

Par contre l'autre pour Windows 7 est tout  fait d'actualit, donc surtout de poubelle faut essayer de le vendre

----------


## rothen

> On est les seuls  pas t'avoir vu, pas connaitre ton nom et pas avoir pris l'apro avec toi et c'est nous qui avons de la chance ?  oui , oui ..vous mesurez mme pas  quel point 
> 
> Euh... Je vais aller chercher sur le net s'il y a pas des articles de journaux relatant un apro IRL qui aurait mal tourne 
> _"Lors d'un apro organis par un forum internet, une des invites, connue sur le pseudonyme de rothen, aurait mang toutes les cacahoutes. Devant l'horreur du drame, les pouvoir publics sont dpasss..."_



J'ADORE  





> Par contre l'autre pour Windows 7 est tout  fait d'actualit, donc surtout de poubelle faut essayer de le vendre


 ben , je vais essayer  ::calim2::   combien pour qu'il ai une chance de partir ? 

je vais mettre les autres qui me restent ...pars pas  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

> ben , je vais essayer   combien pour qu'il ai une chance de partir ? 
> 
> je vais mettre les autres qui me restent ...pars pas


J'ai un peu galrer pour trouver un prix. Apparemment, il n'est plus en vente mais il est sorti en 2009 au prix de 25

Donc 15-20 est un prix raisonnable, je pense.

Oupss, je rectifie, il y en a 2 en occasion  la FNAC aux prix de 8.50 et 12.30.
a nous fait donc un prix de vente de 10 environ (pour faire un compte rond)

----------


## LittleWhite

Le 13 est un "bon jeu". Environ 5  10  ::): 
Le 14, c'est le mme que le 13, mais je ne crois pas qu'il puisse tre vendu sans "Age of Mythology" (juste le premier CD, car le 13, c'est normalement les deux CD)
17 : Un jeu de flipper

Les autres j'arrive pas trop  savoir.

Bah oui, mais  la taverne, tu peux mettre ton humeur du jour, l il n'y a pas de problme. Mais ce post si tait assez centr sur l'identification d'objet.
Je veux dire, si dans la liste des sujets un gars voit : "Identification d'objets" il peut ne pas tre intress, alors que s'il vois "Photos de chateau" (c'est un exemple, car je sais plus trop pourquoi j'avais fait la remarque), et bah il pourra tre plus intresser.
Enfin c'tait mon avis, aprs, moi je ne suis pas un habitu de la Taverne.

----------


## sevyc64

Ouais mais bon a fiat plusieurs semaines maintenant qu'il a commencer  driver ce sujet ( partir, je crois, de l'histoire de la pte  modeler pour bijoux), il aurais fallu ragir  l'poque. 
Et puis c'est la taverne, il manque que le breuvage sinon tout y est  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Le 16, c'est assez spcifique comme logiciel (li  la musique).

En dehors d'un compositeur/ing son (ou quelqu'un qui veut faire mumuse avec du son), je vois pas trop qui pourrait en avoir besoin  ::):

----------


## Lung

> merci Lung pour les photos ...elles sont chouettes ...mme si c'est un peu dcal  ....je suppose que c'est une reconstitution d'une scne historique ...c'est  quel endroit ?


La premire photo, c'est un camp romain, prs d'Alsia.
La deuxime photo, c'est le chteau de Ratilly, en Puisaye.

 :;):

----------


## rothen

> Oupss, je rectifie, il y en a 2 en occasion  la FNAC aux prix de 8.50 et 12.30.
> a nous fait donc un prix de vente de 10 environ


 je vais essayer  5  ...ca sera dj un exploit si je le vends  ::mouarf:: 




> Le 13 est un "bon jeu". Environ 5  10 
> Le 14, c'est le mme que le 13, mais je ne crois pas qu'il puisse tre vendu sans "Age of Mythology" (juste le premier CD, car le 13, c'est normalement les deux CD) .. oui , oui , il y a les 2 CD dans le 13 ...je mettrai le 14 en plus dedans 
> 
>  Je veux dire, si dans la liste des sujets un gars voit : "Identification d'objets" il peut ne pas tre intress, alors que s'il vois "Photos de chateau" , bah il pourra tre plus intress
> 
>    .


 alors l je t'arrte , c'est pas du tout le titre que j'avais mis pour le post  ::no:: ...on me l'a chang ainsi que la place ...et c'est ce qui m'avait beaucoup contrarie et fait vous quitter   ::cry::  ...aprs , j'ai essay de remettre l'original   , mais n'y suis pas arrive  ::cry::   il y a moyen de le changer ?  ::calim2::  




> Et puis c'est la taverne, il manque que le breuvage sinon tout y est


 oui , oui , tout  fait   ::ccool:: 




> Le 16, c'est assez spcifique comme logiciel (li  la musique).


 oui , mais en plus d'tre spcifique , est-ce qu'il peut encore tre d'actualit  ::roll:: 

et ceux qui restent , personne n'a d'ide  ::roll:: 



> La premire photo, c'est un camp romain, prs d'Alsia.
> La deuxime photo, c'est le chteau de Ratilly, en Puisaye.


 ah , je viens de voir , merci Lung pour la rponse  ::zoubi:: 
bon , la 1 , ca va , dj entendu parl d'Alesia  ::mouarf:: 

mais alors la 2 , jamais entendu parl ...vais aller voir sur google  :;):

----------


## lola06

> alors l je t'arrte , c'est pas du tout le titre que j'avais mis pour le post ...on me l'a chang ainsi que la place ...et c'est ce qui m'avait beaucoup contrarie et fait vous quitter   ...aprs , j'ai essay de remettre l'original   , mais n'y suis pas arrive   il y a moyen de le changer ?


Il faut que tu demandes  un modrateur de changer le titre  :;):

----------


## Lung

> mais alors la 2 , jamais entendu parl ...vais aller voir sur google


http://www.chateauderatilly.fr/

----------


## ManusDei

> oui , mais en plus d'tre spcifique , est-ce qu'il peut encore tre d'actualit


Aucune ide :s
La version 9 est sortie, mais aprs, je n'en sais gure plus.

----------


## sevyc64

> alors l je t'arrte , c'est pas du tout le titre que j'avais mis pour le post ...on me l'a chang ainsi que la place ...et c'est ce qui m'avait beaucoup contrarie et fait vous quitter   ...aprs , j'ai essay de remettre l'original   , mais n'y suis pas arrive   il y a moyen de le changer ?


Oui,  l'apparition de cette discussion, on s'est dit que peut-tre d'autres, identiques apparaitraient aussi. Comme la taverne n'tait pas forcment un lieu trs adapter pour accueillir de genre de discussion en masse, il avait t dcider de crer un rubrique spcifique dans le forum, ici (et sans le problme de points et de votes, en plus). Cette discussion y a t dplace et le titre modifi pour qu'il soit plus explicite. Mais vu le toll que a avait crer, la discussion a t remise dans la taverne.

----------


## rothen

> Il faut que tu demandes  un modrateur de changer le titre


 ben aucune chance alors  ::cry::  je suis alle voir la liste aucun n'est sur ce post  ::calim2::  ...et personne ne va defaire ce qu'un autre  fait  ::cry::  
mon titre avant :" besoin d'aide ...c'est quoi  ? " a me correspondait plus non ? ::fou::  




> http://www.chateauderatilly.fr/


 ah toi tu me connais  ::mouarf::  c'est sr que comme a c'etait  plus facile  trouver  ::mouarf2::  
en tous cas merci pour le lien , trs interessant , il y a plein d'activits et de stages , il y a des trucs qui peuvent m'interesser  :;): ...en plus je pourrais voir comment ca fait de vivre dans un chateau  ::mouarf:: 




> Oui,  l'apparition de cette discussion, on s'est dit que peut-tre d'autres, identiques apparaitraient aussi.  Cette discussion y a t dplace et le titre modifi pour qu'il soit plus explicite. Mais vu le toll que a avait crer, la discussion a t remise dans la taverne.


 ah Yves , tu en tais aussi   :8O:  

franchement , tu me vois dans "Histoire des technologies de l'information"  ::roll::  c'est vraiment pas un truc pour moi  ::mouarf::  ... d'ailleurs a m'avait compltement paralyse ...je m'panouie quand mme mieux dans la taverne non ? 

comme t'as l'air bien plac :;):  , c'est possible de reprendre le titre d'origine ?  ::calim2::  ...allez , un deuxime , ca fait plus suppliant  ::calim2:: 
moi j'aimerai bien , c'est plus moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Moi je peux pas le modifier, j'ai pas les droits. 

Aprs je sais mme pas qui sont les modos sur la taverne,  moins que d'autres membres qui suivent ici aient les droits sur la taverne ..

----------


## Barsy

> Moi je peux pas le modifier, j'ai pas les droits. 
> 
> Aprs je sais mme pas qui sont les modos sur la taverne,  moins que d'autres membres qui suivent ici aient les droits sur la taverne ..


Ah ? Il y a des modos sur la taverne ? 

A mon avis, ils ont du se voir offrir de jolies chemises... Vous savez, le genre de modle o les manches sont cousues au corps...  ::fou::

----------


## rothen

> Moi je peux pas le modifier, j'ai pas les droits. 
> .


 c'est pas grave Yves  :;):  l'avantage c'est que mes autres copains n'ont aucune chance de me retrouver avec un titre pareil  ::fou:: 




> Ah ? Il y a des modos sur la taverne ? 
> 
> A mon avis, ils ont du se voir offrir de jolies chemises... Vous savez, le genre de modle o les manches sont cousues au corps...


 ::ptdr::  ou alors ils doivent changer souvent  :8O:   parce que quand tu lis certains post ...faut vraiment s'accrocher  ::mouarf1:: 

bon , je vous donne de quoi vous occuper le WE  ::mouarf:: 

voici les livres que j'ai pas vendus 





alors je jette quoi ...je garde quoi  ::roll:: 

prenez votre temps ...il n'y a rien d'urgent ...c'est les vacances quand mme  ::yaisse::

----------


## Barsy

C'est marrant, on dirait le genre de bouquin que l'on trouve dans les placards de ma bote. Personne ne s'en sert et a doit faire 15 ans qu'ils sont l sous 3 tonnes de poussire...

----------


## MiaowZedong

Les livres sur Word, Basic et Visual Basic sont tous dpasss: poubelle!

Works a t abandon par Microsoft, donc il me semble que "Microsoft Works for Windows", quel que soit son ge, soit galement bon pour la poubelle.

Le livre sur Flash/Dreamweaver/Fireworks n'est pas  jour, donc l aussi, je crains que a n'a plus d'intrt.

En revanche, les livres sur le C, bien que plus jeunes, sont sans doute encore utilisables. a peut peut-tre intresser un amateur/tudiant.

Pour beaucoup de tes livres, on ne peut pas lire la date ou la version du logiciel concern, donc on ne peut pas juger de leur valeur.

----------


## Auteur

> mon titre avant :" besoin d'aide ...c'est quoi  ? " a me correspondait plus non ?


j'aurai crit :



> _"besoin d'aide ...c'est quoi tout a mais pas que"_


  ::mrgreen:: 

ou encore 


> _"identification de matriels en tout genre, photos de Rothen  la plage et papotages"_


 mais je crois que c'est trop long  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

tout  fait Sylvain  ::mouarf::  ...

mais j'en ai quand mme vendu une cinquantaine au total de ces " remue-mninges "  ::mouarf::  , mais l vraiment marre ..Il est temps que ca se finisse  ::calim2:: 

merci Miaow   :;): ...je vais dj jeter tout ce que tu m'as dit ...ouf , ca va faire de la place  ::ccool:: ...

sinon ,  partir de quelle anne , ca a encore une chance de servir ?  ::roll::  comme ca je ferai une photo de ce qui restera ...avec un peu de chance ...plus rien  ::mouarf:: 


pour Auteur  
alors ...en court , tu as rien trouv ? ca m'etonne de toi ... :8O:  ...et mme pas une remarque sur " le pingouin ebouriff " ...j'avais peur d'tre bannie  ::mouarf::  t'aimes bien aussi finalement  :;): 

 euh , Miaow , je viens de regarder , finalement , tu ne m'en as pas donn tant que a  jeter  ::?: 
 en plus , je comprends pas trop , en C , j'ai des recents , mais quand mme d'autres qui datent de 1987 ,comme programmer en C ,  ceux l je peux jeter je pense ou je dois les laisser avec les autres C ?  ::roll:: 

sinon, il en reste encore beaucoup  dcider de leur sort  ::calim2::  ...il y en a peut-tre qui en reconnaitront dans le  WE et qui pourront m'aider ...s'il y en a  sauver , c'est avant lundi AM ...l je vais  la dcheterie , faut que je fasse de la place  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> alors ...en court , tu as rien trouv ? ca m'etonne de toi ... ...et mme pas une remarque sur " le pingouin ebouriff " ...j'avais peur d'tre bannie  t'aimes bien aussi finalement


toutes les filles de dvp adorent mon pingouin  ::mrgreen::  donc je le garde

----------


## rothen

> toutes les filles de dvp adorent mon pingouin  donc je le garde


 t'as bien raison , t'es trop trognon comme   ::love::

----------


## Auteur

> t'as bien raison , t'es trop trognon comme


rhoooo arrte tu me fais rougir

----------


## rothen

oh , mais il est super ton smile  ::ccool:: ...je ne le trouve pas dans la liste ? tu l'as trouv o  ? ::roll::  
et zut ...j'arrive pas le piquer  ::cry:: 


et mine de rien , il y en a quand mme pas mal d'entre vous qui ont choisi un avatar ...qui plait aux filles  ::yaisse:: 

quelqu'un peut me mettre le lien sur le post o il y a l'explication du choix du pseudo  ::roll:: ...

----------


## Auteur

> oh , mais il est super ton smile ...je ne le trouve pas dans la liste ? tu l'as trouv o  ? 
> et zut ...j'arrive pas le piquer


j'ai fait comme toi avec ton smiley qui rigole  :;): 
Clic droit sur l'image et enregistre la sur ton disque dur. Ensuite, ajoute la en tant que pice jointe dans le message.




> et mine de rien , il y en a quand mme pas mal d'entre vous qui ont choisi un avatar ...qui plait aux filles


et c'est moi qui ai le plus beau  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> j'ai fait comme toi avec ton smiley qui rigole 
> Clic droit sur l'image et enregistre la sur ton disque dur. Ensuite, ajoute la en tant que pice jointe dans le message. ben oui , j'ai fait  il ne rougit plus  ...bon , je vais reessayer 
> 
> par contre , moi ca m'enerve , quand je le fais , on le voit en pice jointe en dessous , pas toi ...comment tu fais ? 
> 
> et c'est moi qui ai le plus beau 
> 
>  joker


 eh ...personne ne peut me donner le lien pour les pseudos ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> eh ...personne ne peut me donner le lien pour les pseudos ?


quel lien  ::koi::  Discussion o l'on explique l'origine des pseudos ? Je n'ai sais pas si une telle discussion a dj eu lieu.

----------


## rothen

quelqu'un m'en a parl  :;): 

sur le moment , j'avais pas le temps ...mais ce soir ...si  ::mouarf:: 

personne connait ce post ?  ::roll::  ...visiblement Auteur ...toi , t'y as rien mis  ::mouarf:: 

ouais ...d'abord ..pourquoi tu as choisi ce pseudo ? 

et le pingouin ? c'est par rapport  linux ?

----------


## Auteur

> ouais ...d'abord ..pourquoi tu as choisi ce pseudo ?


je ne sais plus  ::aie:: 




> et le pingouin ? c'est par rapport  linux ?


 une poque de nombreux membres de dvp avaient un tux (le pingouin de linux) en guise d'avatar (tu les trouves ici : http://tux.crystalxp.net/). J'ai donc fait de mme et je l'ai gard  ::): 


*[Edit]*
j'ai retrouv les discussions :
La lgende de vos avatars
Vos pseudos : il viennent d'o ?
*[/edit]*

----------


## rothen

ah super , merci Auteur pour le lien  ::zoubi:: 

c'est dingue , je pense que je les ai tous fait ...mais je t'ai loup  ::oops::  de toutes faons , t'as choisi un des plus beaux  ::zoubi:: 

mais ca devait tre dur de choisir dans tout ca  ::calim2:: 

moi , j'ai bien aim aussi celui -l 



ca doit tre mon cot mre poule  ::mouarf:: j'ai envie de le protger

PS : ah super pour le lien des pseudos , c'est a  ::ccool:: ...chouette , de la lecture pour ce soir ...merci Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

ps ..en plus , t'y as particip  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Coucou Rothen,
Pour les livres sur le C, tu peux tous les laisser ensemble, l'essentiel de ce qui est crit dans les vieux livres est toujours valable.
Bonne soire et bon week-end.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

un petit coucou en passant  ::zoubi::  pour souhaiter  tous un super WE  :;): 

j'ai laiss un peu de travail  ceux qui s'ennuient et qui  s'en sentent le courage  ::mouarf:: , reste  trouver les CD 15 et 18 ...et pas mal de bouquins  :;): 

moi , ca sera amis , barbec et fiestas ...oh oui , il me faut au moins  pour mon  moral  ::mouarf3:: 

j'ai essay de vous mettre une vidos , en passant par les pices jointes comme pour les photos , mais j'y arrive pas  ::cry:: ..quelqu'un pourra me donner la marche  suivre ? ::roll:: 

alors  la place je vous mets la photo d'un des coins barbec que j'aime bien ...

c'est reposant non ?...enfin jusqu' ce qu'on arrive  ::wow:: 

  BON WE  tous ... ::coucou::

----------


## LittleWhite

a va, le coin barbec ... tu t'embte pas trop  ::D: 

Pour les vidos, non je doute que le forum accepte de si grosse pices jointes, ou mme des pices jointes avec ces extensions. Dsol.

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Plus d'un jour sans message, c'est un record sur ce fil...

J'esspre que tu as eu du beau temps  ton barbec, C'est sympa le coin. J'en ai aussi quelqu'un mais pas en photo.

Pour les livres:
Un bon livre que j'ai aussi, mais dpass: Clefs pour Turbo-Basic. Les deux mme pour le C doivent pouvoir faire des heureux cf le message du Grand Timonier des Chats."Guide de l'utilisateur Microsoft Windows for Workgroup" et "Microsoft Works for Windows". Ce sont les "modes d'emploi" fournis  l'poque avec les logitiels. C'est compltement dpass. Le premier venait avec 6 ou 9 disquette 3, le deuxime disquette ou CD, si tu les as vendus tu peux les joindres.Le bouquin HP est galement un mode d'emploi, d'un graveur de CD HP. A mettre avec ou  dbaraser (c'est facilement trouvable sur internet normalement)Il y a livre d'or de la mme collection que celui qui devrait aller avec le CD de l'autre jour (pour te donner une ide de la couverture), celui ci doivrait galement avoir CD.Tu as plusieurs bon livre, qui taient fournis avec CD, c'est normallement marqu dessus, ce serait bien de les retrouver pour les mettre avec.

Sinon une petite photo de ma sortie du dimanche. A trouver le lieu comme d'habitude. Petit indice c'est en UE (pour une fois), et actuellement il fait jour avant 4h et jusqu' plus de 22h30


Bonne soire  tous et bon courage  ceux qui travail lundi.

Delias

----------


## rothen

coucou Sylvain  ::zoubi:: 

ah t'as bien fait d'crire un message ce soir ...du coup , pour l'instant , on n'a pas loup une journe  ::mouarf:: 

L je viens de rentrer de mon ..dernier ..barbec ...super temps ce WE ...j'ai une jolie couleur crevisse  ::mouarf:: ..en plus  dormi 4 H en 2 jours   ::calim2::  mais voir ton message en arrivant  ..ca fait plaisir  ::ccool::  ..

et en plus tu as boss ...bon a je regarderai demain ...mais il me semble que dans les bouquins tous les CD y sont  :;): 

sympa ta photo  ::ccool::  perso je connais pas , mais tu avais un super ciel ...ca fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas vu un comme   :8-): 

je pense que demain matin quelqu'un trouvera o c'est 

en attendant ...bonne nuit  ceux qui restent  ::zoubi::  ..enfin , s'il y en a , on est dimanche soir quand mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Coucou tout le monde,
Delias, a doit tre la maison des Ttes Noires de Riga (un grand merci  Google pour son aide).
Bonne journe  tous.

----------


## Lady

> (un grand merci  Google pour son aide).


Que ferait on sans lui ?

Et pour ceux comme moi nulle en go ce mme ami m'a permis de savoir que Riga est la capitale de la Lettonie.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

alors en forme pour cette nouvelle semaine  ::roll:: 

en tous cas , c'est gnial , aujourd'hui ici le mme bleu sans nuage que sur ta photo Sylvain ..srement un bon prsage  ::ccool::  ..(.et bravo Guillaume  pour avoir trouv   ::ccool:: )

en tous cas merci pour le voyage  :;):  ...et j'ai fait comme Lady , ai demand  notre "ami google "  ::mouarf::  tous les dtails ...dommage que la maison n'ai plus sa vocation premire ..j'y serai bien alle faire un tour  ::yaisse:: 

oui ...la journe commence bien ...j'ai de moins en moins envie de bosser  ::mouarf:: ....bon , je vais me pousser et d'ici une heure je devrais avoir mis l'nigme du jour  ::mouarf::  ...enfin , si quequ'un se sent le courage de travailler  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

Il y avait plusieurs indices tout d'abords 


> et actuellement il fait jour avant 4h et jusqu' plus de 22h30


qui nous oriente plutt plus vers le nord de l'Europe que vers le sud 

Puis le style du btiment qui un style plutt plus des pays de l'est notamment pays baltes et russes. La Russie n'tant pas dans lEurope, restait les petits pays de l'ex-urss

----------


## giragu03

> Il y avait plusieurs indices tout d'abords qui nous oriente plutt plus vers le nord de l'Europe que vers le sud 
> 
> Puis le style du btiment qui un style plutt plus des pays de l'est notamment pays baltes et russes. La Russie n'tant pas dans lEurope, restait les petits pays de l'ex-urss


J'en tais  ce niveau avant de faire des recherches sur Google.

----------


## rothen

ah c'est dingue vous 2  :;):  tout  fait le raisonnement ...que j'aurai pu avoir ...si j'avais rflchi un peu  ::mouarf:: 

oui , c'est sr , a c'est pas mon fort  ::mouarf3:: 

bon , pour les bouquins l pas encore regard et tri , et pas sr de le faire aujourd'hui ..fait trop beau  ::mouarf:: ...en plus j'ai toutes mes photos du WE  trier et  mettre sur facebook ...ah oui , j'ai une vie difficile  ::ptdr:: 

mais je vais pas vous laisser sans travail  :;): 
dj ,  moins que j'ai loup  ::roll::  personne n'a trouv ce CD ...je le mets en gros plan , c'est peut-tre plus facile  ::roll:: 



et j'ai aussi trouv a , dans la boite qui est sur la photo ...c'est quoi ? ::roll::  est-ce que tout va ensemble ...et surtout d'actualit ou poubelle  ::roll:: 



allez les cracks.... vous  ::lol::

----------


## Barsy

En fait, on est passer de "identification de matriel"  "identification de lieux"  ::P: 

EDIT : j'avais pas vu le dernier message de rothen ^^ Mais pour le coup, je ne connais pas ces objets non plus. On dirait un lecteur de carte  puce.

----------


## sevyc64

Les cd, apparement c'est un jeu datant de 1994



> *Synopsis*
> 
> Le jeu se droule en lan 2123 et se focalise sur un navire perdu, le UNS Amazon, parti explorer diffrentes plantes afin de dterminer de nouveaux lieux viables aprs que la Terre eut t dtruite par lactivit humaine. En route vers Saturne, lAmazon est pris au pige par un tre extraterrestre massif ressemblant  un astrode. Le protagoniste, le commandant Jason Barr, est envoy pour enquter sur lincident.


Je laisse les pro-jeux t'en dire plus.

Pour l'autre appareil, c'est apparemment un lecteur/programmateur de carte  puce, accompagn donc d'un certain nombres d'exemplaire de cartes  puce. Vendable 20-25  condition de trouver un intress.

----------


## Barsy

Pour ce qui est du jeu (Creature Shock), je ne le connais pas.

Aprs une recherche sur la toile, il semblerait que ce fut un jeu moyen. Je suppose qu'il peut se vendre 1 ou 2 ...

----------


## rothen

merci vous 2  ::zoubi:: 

ah , donc c'est un jeu  :;):  , je vais mettre dedans le rsum d'Yves , et dans le lot  1  :;): 

pour le lecteur/programmateur de carte  puce , j'ai aucune ide de l'utilit qu'il peut avoir  ::?:   quoi ca peut bien servir de programmer des cartes  puces  ::calim2:: 
quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ou aurait un lien o on parle de ce genre de chose   ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> merci vous 2 
> 
> ah , donc c'est un jeu  , je vais mettre dedans le rsum d'Yves , et dans le lot  1 
> 
> pour le lecteur/programmateur de carte  puce , j'ai aucune ide de l'utilit qu'il peut avoir   quoi ca peut bien servir de programmer des cartes  puces 
> quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ou aurait un lien o on parle de ce genre de chose


C'est bien un programmateur de cartes  puce; il devait venir avec un logiciel mais si tu n'as pas celui-ci, ce n'est pas grave, il peut se tlcharger gratuitement sur le site du fabricant.

Les cartes  puce servent notament pour l'identification. Un PC peut tre programm pour ne fonctionner qu'avec la bonne carte  puce insre dedans. On s'en sert aussi pour contrler les accs aux garages, aux locaux de certaines entreprises, etc. Sinon, si on se lance dans la fausse carte bancaire, carte vitale, etc, j'imagine qu'il faut un appareil de ce genre ::roll::

----------


## rothen

merci Mioaw  ::zoubi:: 

je me demande bien ce que mon mari a pu faire avec ce genre de chose  :8O:  , en plus , j'ai pas russi  trouver le nombre de cartes qui allaient avec , pour savoir s'il en avait utilis ou pas  ::roll::  

c'est dingue , on vit longtemps avec quelqu'un , on croit tout connaitre de lui ...et on en apprend tous les jours  ::calim2:: 

bon , du coup j'ai cherch le logiciel qui allait avec ...bon , pas trouv videmment  ::mouarf::  mais j'ai trouv celui-l et je me demande avec quel appareil il peut aller  ::roll:: 


 quelqu'un a une ide  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

En gnral les cartes  puce ce serait plus pour des usages professionels...

Le CD  l'air d'aller avec un hub USB ou quelque chose du genre. Un hub c'est une bote avec plein de prises.

----------


## sevyc64

Je tenterais ma chance en disant que a peut aller peut-tre avec une carte d'extension USB et Firewire qui aurait t rajoute dans un PC _(ou qui traine peut-tre encore dans sa boite quelque part)_ ou plutot avec un disque externe ou quelque chose du genre qui aurait  la fois des connexions USB et Firewire.

sur le mot cl Z400-0003, Google renvoie une information sur des produits GDITECH USB 2.0

----------


## rothen

ah merci vous 2 , super  ::ccool:: 

je crois que j'ai trouv  ::lol::  c'est un objet qui est dj pass dans le post et que quelqu'un d'entre vous avait ...pas moyen de retrouver l'endroit , un peu trop fourni ce post  ::aie::  alors je remets la photo ca va plus vite  ::mouarf:: 



c'est bien  non ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

humm je suis sceptique.

La personne qui cite le n de rfrence Z400-0003 dans son post que Google remonte, parle du cd d'installation ayant ce n (donc le cd que tu montre peut-tre) concernant des problmes d'installation des drivers pour un disque dur avec boitier, donc disque dur externe. Disque dur externe qui aurait donc,  la fois, une interface USB et une interface Firewire (IEEE1394).

Ceci dit, une rfrence sur un cd, en l'absence de marque et de tout autre information, n'est pas suffisant pour avoir une certitude. Cette personne l parlait peut-tre d'un tout autre cd portant, pur hasard, le mme n.

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Non je ne pense pas. Cette Docking-Station n'as pas de Firewire.
Yves a trs probablement raison.

Ne t'inquettes pas trop de le dbarrasser, son contenu est trs probablement disponible sur internet.

Avec  ::google::  il est plus facile de retrouver un driver sur internet quand on a l'appareil sous les yeux que de remettre ensemble appareil et CD d'installation.

Salutations helvetiques

Delias

----------


## ManusDei

> je me demande bien ce que mon mari a pu faire avec ce genre de chose  , en plus , j'ai pas russi  trouver le nombre de cartes qui allaient avec , pour savoir s'il en avait utilis ou pas  
> 
> c'est dingue , on vit longtemps avec quelqu'un , on croit tout connaitre de lui ...et on en apprend tous les jours


Vous achetiez souvent des cartes tlphoniques ?  ::whistle::  ::whistle::  
(parce que c'est exactement le matriel ncessaire pour les recharger)

----------


## Auteur

> Vous achetiez souvent des cartes tlphoniques ?


les cartes tlphoniques ne se rechargeaient pas  ma connaissance.
et ne viens pas donner de mauvaises ides  certains  ::nono::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> les cartes tlphoniques ne se rechargeaient pas  ma connaissance.
> et ne viens pas donner de mauvaises ides  certains


Les cartes telephoniques taient des cartes  puce. Et l'appareil sert justement  programmer les cartes  puce  ::whistle::  ::whistle::  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

merci Yves et Sylvain  ::zoubi:: 

en fait je pensais  ce CD  cause de ca  l'arrire de l'appareil 



mais euh ..c'est peut-tre un truc courant  ::oops:: 





> Vous achetiez souvent des cartes tlphoniques ?  
> (parce que c'est exactement le matriel ncessaire pour les recharger)


 non , non , on n'en avait pas besoin pour a ...par contre Auteur a l'air de trouver a bien  ::mouarf1::  faudrait peut-tre que je me renseigne  ::pastaper:: 

ah ben voil ...je viens de voir ...Miaow va pouvoir m'aider  ::mouarf:: 

bon , allez , je vais m'aerer ...a me fera du bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## DonKnacki

et les cartes bleues ?  ::whistle:: 

Avant de fuir en courant; bonjour  tous 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> et les cartes bleues ?


 
mais il a l'air gnial cet appareil ...il me plait de plus en plus  ::yaisse:: 

bonne ide Nom :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> et les cartes bleues ?


Plus compliqu, la carte se bloquant au bout de 3 essais, il doit falloir faire une manip, soit russir  forcer une copie (alors que des bouts de la carte ne doivent pas tre accessibles en lecture), soit bidouiller l'lectronique pour que la carte ne puisse plus se bloquer (en gros cramer la partie qui fait le blocage).

Regardez les trucs plus simple, genre si votre machine  caf utilise une carte  puce pour fonctionner, y a moins de chances que a soit trs scuris  ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

Les cartes tlphoniques n'taient pas rechargeables car programmable qu'une seule fois. Par contre, il fut un temps ou il tait possible de faire de fausses cartes.  ::mrgreen:: 
Maintenant, le gros problme tant de trouver les cabines tlphoniques  ::mouarf:: 

Les cartes CB sont bien plus complexe, mais il n'y a pas grand chose  reprogrammer dedans. Et puis, mme si a commence  changer depuis 3-4ans, il n'y a gure que la France qui utilise de CB avec puce.

----------


## MiaowZedong

De toutes faons, programmer la CB ne sert pas  grand chose: ce n'est pas elle qui gre le solde du compte.

Par compte, on peut eventuellement dupliquer une CB existante, et je pense qu'il est possible d'en extraire le code secret, mme si ces manipulations ne sont pas triviales.

----------


## sevyc64

> De toutes faons, programmer la CB ne sert pas  grand chose: ce n'est pas elle qui gre le solde du compte.
> 
> Par compte, on peut eventuellement dupliquer une CB existante, et je pense qu'il est possible d'en extraire le code secret, mme si ces manipulations ne sont pas triviales.


Non.
Le code secret n'est pas enregistr en tant que tel dans la mmoire, seulement sa signature.

La CB n'est pas duplicable (ou trs difficilement) par sa puce. La puce contient un processeur et au moins 2 mmoires, une mmoire lisible qui contient diffrentes informations ncessaire au paiement (copie de la piste magntique), et une mmoire non lisible, accessible uniquement par le processeur. videmment cette 2nd mmoire n'est pas duplicable, ce qui rend la puce non duplicable.
Mais la duplication d'une carte bancaire passe par la duplication seulement de la piste magntique au dos car elle est suffisante pour effectuer un paiement.
Tous les TPE doivent tre compatible avec les cartes  pistes magntiques (puisqu'il n'y a quasiment que la France qui utilise une puce).
Si les TPE des magasins utilisent la puce, bon nombre de caisse automatique, de distributeur de billet, etc, utilise seulement la piste magntique, avec ou sans utilisation du code secret d'ailleurs (les pages d'autoroutes ne demande pas le code secret).

Et puis pour pirater une CB, il suffit juste de son n, sa date de validit et le cryptogramme au dos. Mme pas besoin d'avoir une carte physique pour l'utiliser sur internet.
N'est-ce pas les gamins qui samusent  commander sur internet dans le dos des parents ?  :;):

----------


## rothen

euh l ..vous m'embrouillez un peu  ::mouarf:: 

alors , si j'ai bien compris ,je peux pas programmer de cartes bleues  ::cry:: 

 pas de chance , moi qui voulait changer de chateau  ::wow:: 

bon , je peux en faire quoi de cet appareil ?  ::calim2::   part la machine  caf , ca j'ai pas besoin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> bon , je peux en faire quoi de cet appareil ?   part la machine  caf , ca j'ai pas besoin


Presse-papier ?  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> euh l ..vous m'embrouillez un peu 
> 
> alors , si j'ai bien compris ,je peux pas programmer de cartes bleues 
> 
>  pas de chance , moi qui voulait changer de chateau


Tu pense bien que si c'tait possible, on sera pas l  te rpondre, on sera tous dans notre propre chteau sur une le paradisiaque

----------


## rothen

> Presse-papier ?


 mais Sylvain , comment tu peux plaisanter avec une chose.. aussi importante  ::mouarf2:: 






> Tu pense bien que si c'tait possible, on sera pas l  te rpondre, on sera tous dans notre propre chteau sur une le paradisiaque


 ah bah ...si on peut plus rver maintenant  ::calim2:: 

moi qui me voyais dj faire une carte bleue  chacun  ::cry:: 

bon , ben tant pis ...vous aurez une carte pour machine  caf  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Barsy

Ci-dessous, je vous ai fait une carte pour machine  caf  ::aie:: 

---------------------------
| _____________________ |
| BON POUR CAF GRATUIT |
| _____________________ |
---------------------------
_(veuillez dcouper votre cran en suivant les pointills)_

 ::dehors::

----------


## Lady

> Ci-dessous, je vous ai fait une carte pour machine  caf 
> 
> ---------------------------
> | _____________________ |
> | BON POUR CAF GRATUIT |
> | _____________________ |
> ---------------------------
> _(veuillez dcouper votre cran en suivant les pointills)_


ma paire de ciseaux est trop petite ....

----------


## rothen

> Ci-dessous, je vous ai fait une carte pour machine  caf 
> 
> ---------------------------
> | _____________________ |
> | BON POUR CAF GRATUIT |
> | _____________________ |
> ---------------------------
> _(veuillez dcouper votre cran en suivant les pointills)_


 je pensais que j'tais la seule sur ce forum  avoir que  des "conneries " en tte  ::wow:: ...mais Sylvain ,j'ai l'impression que tu me bats   ::fou:: 





> ma paire de ciseaux est trop petite ....


 ah l Lady , franchement , tu y mets de la mauvaise volont   ::mouarf::  fais un effort quand mme ..c'est pas tous les jours qu'un homme t'offre un cadeau de cette valeur  ::king::

----------


## rothen

c'est dingue  ?  ::calim2:: 

tout le monde dort dj  ::roll:: 

plus personne ne vient faire un coucou ...pour me souhaiter une bonne nuit  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

coucou et bonne nuit rothen  ::kiss::

----------


## rothen

oh que c'est gentil Yves   ::love:: ..

je peux pas dormir sans mon calin du soir  ::mouarf:: 

d'habitude c'est sur facebook..trop facile ..j'ai voulu essayer ici ..et je suis super contente  ::lol:: 

bonne nuit  toi aussi Yves  ::kiss::

----------


## Auteur

bonne nuit Rothen  ::kiss::

----------


## rothen

> bonne nuit Rothen


je le vois que ce matin , ouais j'avais du sommeil  rattrapper  ::mouarf:: ...mais j'avoue que c'est trs agrable aussi  :;): ...

merci Auteur ,du coup je te souhaite une bonne journe  ::kiss:: 

et tant que j'y suis , bonne journe  tous  ::zoubi:: 

 tout  l'heure pour l'nigme  :;):  ca serait quelque chose pour se "faire du bien " ::roll::  mais alors aucune ide comment on peut se faire du bien avec ce truc l   ::calim2::  

a vous intrigue hein  ::wow::

----------


## lper

Bonjour Rothen... ::kiss:: 
petites photos de ma ballade dominicale...

Je me mets direct au tricot pour celui(celle) qui trouve le nom de cette cascade !  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

bonjour Iper  ::zoubi:: 

sympa ta sortie du WE  ::ccool::  au moins tu as pris l'air  ::mouarf:: 

c'est marrant pour la chvre , j'ai le mme genre pris pendant une balade au bord d'un canal ...d'abord j'avais cru  une statue  ::mouarf::  je me demande comment elles peuvent tenir la-dessus des heures  :8O:  

pour la cascade ..je vais chercher , rien que pour te voir faire du tricot  ::ptdr:: 

mais en tous cas ,mme si je ne sais pas o c'est  ::calim2::   chouettes photos , a donne envie de se ressourcer  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> pour la cascade ..je vais chercher , rien que pour te voir faire du tricot


aie, je crois que j'ai mis trop d'indices !! ::mur:: 
(juste pour rectifier, c'est lper, l pour laurent).. :;):

----------


## Lady

> aie, je crois que j'ai mis trop d'indices !!
> (juste pour rectifier, c'est lper, l pour laurent)..



Mince j'ai toujours "dit" iper dans ma tte. J'ai toujours eu horreur de l et I c'est toujours casse g****.  En mme temps t'es pas sympa c'est plus compliqu  dire Lper ...  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon Rothen pour le bonne nuit moi  22h30 je suis dj au dodo depuis un moment : un bb qui se couche tt (et se lve tt du coup) et un mari qui doit se lever  5h30 pour aller bosser ca permet pas de faire la couche tard...

----------


## lper

> Mince j'ai toujours "dit" iper dans ma tte. J'ai toujours eu horreur de l et I c'est toujours casse g****.  En mme temps t'es pas sympa c'est plus compliqu  dire Lper ...


Oui clair, j'aurai tellement ador me prnommer Ignace, voir Isidore. ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Je sais pas o c'est, mais c'est dans le coin d'une station de ski, avec des chvres. On devrait pouvoir rduire le champ des possibles.

Le bout de banire qui commence le mot "souvenirs" semble indiquer que c'est un coin francophone.

Edit LittleWhite : Damned ! Mais il y a le panneau "vente de fromages de chvre" sur la premire image.

----------


## LittleWhite

> Le bout de banire qui commence le mot "souvenirs" semble indiquer que c'est un coin francophone.


Sauf que le mot franais est utilis dans de multiples pays, je crois  ::): 

(Bonjour rothen , bonjour tous les autres  ::): )

----------


## giragu03

> Oui clair, j'aurai tellement ador me prnommer Ignace, voir Isidore.


Ignace, c'est un petit petit nom charmant  ::aie:: 

 (en esprant que ce soit la bonne chanson sur la vido, n'ayant pas de son sur mon PC...)

----------


## rothen

oh je suis dborde ce matin ...faut dire que le WE a t un peu riche en venements  ::mouarf:: ...du coup faut que je surveille les photos que les autres mettent de moi sur la toile ..
eh oui , maintenant que je suis sur un forum srieux  ::mouarf::  faut que je soigne ma rputation  ::wow:: 

Pour Laurent ...dj le L fallait deviner ..en plus , du coup , ton pseudo devient imprononable ...suis aussi alle voir en gros ce qu'il y avait sur les Laurent ..bon , c'est un peu complexe comme prnom  ::mouarf::  je regarderai mieux quand j'aurai le temps  ::whistle::  

pour Lady ( coucou  :;):  c'est sr qu'on n'a pas les mmes horaires  :8O:  ...un enfant ca change tout et en plus , ca doit pas tre vident de se lever  5H30 ...moi , j'arriverai mieux  me coucher  cette heure l  ::mouarf::  

Pour Manusdei et Alex ( bonjour vous 2  :;):  )j'espre que vous allez trouver pour la photo de Lper , j'ai hte de le voir en photo en train de tricoter  ::yaisse:: .. elle fera super dans mon album souvenir  ::mouarf:: 

bonjour Guillaume  ::zoubi:: ...oui , oui , c'est bien Ignace que tu nous a mis ...le moins qu'on puisse dire , c'est que ca change de la dernire vido que t'avais mise  ::ptdr:: ...perso ...je prfre l'autre ...c'est une question d'age sans doute  ::wow:: 

bon , je vais bien trouver le temps de vous faire la photo de l'appareil cens faire du bien  ::mouarf:: ...oui , oui , encore aujourd'hui ...enfin srement  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> Pour Manusdei et Alex ( bonjour vous 2  )j'espre que vous allez trouver pour la photo de Lper , j'ai hte de le voir en photo en train de tricoter .. elle fera super dans mon album souvenir


Je pense que tu as tous les indices pour trouver toi mme assez facilement... ::google2:: 
Je commencerai par tricoter un string... ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Je commencerai par tricoter un string...


Jespre que tu tricote autre chose que de la laine parce que sinon a doit gratter ...  ::?:

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bonjour Rothen...
> petites photos de ma ballade dominicale...
> 
> Je me mets direct au tricot pour celui(celle) qui trouve le nom de cette cascade !


Ce serait pas dans la Fort noire ou au Tyrol ?

----------


## lper

> Jespre que tu tricote autre chose que de la laine parce que sinon a doit gratter ...


J'avais trouv un modle sympa... ::calim2:: http://tricot-fait-main.wifeo.com/ac...ion-94125.html



> Ce serait pas dans la Fort noire ou au Tyrol ?


Non pas du tout, je ne suis pas en vacances, donc c'est pas loin de chez moi... ::?:

----------


## rothen

ah oui , avec le modle ...ca donne envie  ::ccool:: ...faut que j'arrive  trouver cette cascade  ::calim2:: 

j'ai craqu sur celui-l 



ben ouais ...le noir ca amincit  ::mouarf1:: 

je tiens surtout au coeur dessus  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> je tiens surtout au coeur dessus


heu, l a devient compliqu pour un dbutant, je sais pas comment il va finir le coeur... ::roll:: 
De toute faon, vous allez pas trouver... ::yaisse3::

----------


## ManusDei

> petites photos de ma ballade dominicale...
> 
> Je me mets direct au tricot pour celui(celle) qui trouve le nom de cette cascade !


La Haute-Savoie ? Je peux pas chercher les zones d'levage de chvres l :p

----------


## giragu03

Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a rien qui ne ressemble plus  une cascade qu'une autre cascade  ::aie:: 
Je tente ma chance (c'est dans le Jura donc pas forcment trop loin de la Haute-Savoie, il y a pas mal de fromages fabriqus dans le Jura et vu que ce sont les seules que je connais), les cascades du Hrisson (ce n'est pas pour le lot que je joue, juste pour faire avancer le schmilblick).

----------


## sevyc64

Il n'y a rien sur les photos qui permettent d'identifier un site ou une rgion sauf  dj connaitre prcisment ce site l.

Ca peut ressembler  plusieurs coins de part chez moi. a ressemble surtout  n'importe quel coin de montagne dans l'un des 3 principaux massifs franais (Alpes, Pyrnes, Jura) si on est en France voire en Suisse puisqu'il me semble que lper est en Suisse, non, dans le coin de lausane/montreux ?.

Des chvres, il y en a partout en montagne, des cascades aussi, des plateaux avec des pistes de randonnes aussi, certes moins avec ce qui semble tre une remonte mcanique.

Le seul indice qui pourrait aider, mais il n'est pas assez clair pour distinguer quelque chose, c'est les cartes postales ou cartes topo sur le prsentoir de la boutique de la premire image.



PS : D'ailleurs personne n'a trouver, non plus les photos que j'avais mis, il ya quelques jours. Bon c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas d'enjeu, je n'offre rien, moi  ::langue::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Juste pour signaler que dans une heure je dmarre 15 jours de vacances,
>  la campagne, sans ordi ni rien  
> 
> Bisous bisous, bonnes vacances  ceux qui partiront aussi, pas d'bol pour les autres


Bon, ben, mme les meilleures choses ont une fin... 
L'heure du retour a sonn, et depuis hier dj, mais entre tous les mails de taf  lire et  grer, plus le quotidien, j'arrive un peu tard et je prends le train en marche parce que, franchement, 24 pages  lire, me sens pas le courage.

Mais content de vous retrouver,  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> Il n'y a rien sur les photos qui permettent d'identifier un site ou une rgion sauf  dj connaitre prcisment ce site l.


J'avais dit que c'tait pas loin de chez moi, donc pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, j'habite en Haute-savoie, la recherche devient trs simple ensuite..chvre, cascade, haute-savoie -> a restreint pas mal...

----------


## sevyc64

> la recherche devient trs simple ensuite..chvre, cascade, haute-savoie -> a restreint pas mal...


Ah ? c'est rare  ce point par chez toi ?

Chez moi, (chvre, cascades, pyrnes) a peut donner un spot tous les 3-4 km environ.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

h h, je comprends mieux maintenant

chvres, cascades, haute-savoie, Google me rpond "Les Lindarets", le village des chvres, pas loin de Morzine  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

si c'est le village de chevres ...c'est la cascade d'argent ?  ::roll:: 

ps : ah Yves , on n'est pas tomb sur la mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> h h, je comprends mieux maintenant
> 
> chvres, cascades, haute-savoie, Google me rpond "Les Lindarets", le village des chvres, pas loin de Morzine




Mince j'avais essay chvre + cascade, mais me manquait la rgion  ::cry::  ...

----------


## lper

@Sevyc64 : oui, chez nous les chvres, on prfre le reblochon !  ::aie:: 



> si c'est le village de chevres ...c'est la cascade d'argent ?


Ah ! ben ...c'est pas celle-l !!  ::lol::  

Mais vous tes au bon endroit ! ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> Il n'y a rien sur les photos qui permettent d'identifier un site ou une rgion sauf  dj connaitre prcisment ce site l.


Sa photo prcdente tait le lac Lman, donc on savait dj que c'tait les Alpes  ::):

----------


## rothen

c'est la  Cascade des Brochaux ?  ::roll:: 


ps: oui ,c'est a ...j'ai vrifi  :;): 

par contre , je me disais :ah Laurent , il est sportif ..il fait de la randonne ...tu parles ...c'est  15 mn du village  ::mouarf:: 

bon , j'ai gagn mon string ...tu me diras quand il sera pret ..pour l'essayage  ::mouarf3:: 




> D'ailleurs personne n'a trouv , non plus les photos que j'avais mis, il ya quelques jours. Bon c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas d'enjeu, je n'offre rien, moi


comment  , on n'a pas trouv ? qu'est-ce qui manquait ?  ::roll:: 




> Bon, ben, mme les meilleures choses ont une fin... 
> L'heure du retour a sonn je prends le train en marche parce que, franchement, 24 pages  lire, me sens pas le courage.
> 
> Mais content de vous retrouver,


eh oui , tout a une fin ...contente aussi de te retrouver  ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> c'est la  Cascade des Brochaux ? 
> 
> 
> ps: oui ,c'est a ...j'ai vrifi 
> 
> par contre , je me disais :ah Laurent , il est sportif ..il fait de la randonne ...tu parles ...c'est  15 mn du village 
> 
> bon , j'ai gagn mon string ...tu me diras quand il sera pret ..pour l'essayage


 ::ccool::   ::bravo:: 
Heu sur le panneau c'tait crit 35 mn de marche !  ::roll::  bon c'est vrai, a devait tre l'aller-retour !  ::mrgreen:: 
Arf a motive pour le tricot, pas de problme pour l'essayage... ::oops:: 
 ::lol::

----------


## Lady

> Heu sur le panneau c'tait crit 35 mn de marche !  bon c'est vrai, a devait tre l'aller-retour ! 
> Arf a motive pour le tricot, pas de problme pour l'essayage...


et ne triche pas prend pas des aiguilles de 15! sinon il sera trs ar le string ...  ::P:

----------


## lper

> et ne triche pas prend pas des aiguilles de 15! sinon il sera trs ar le string ...


T'inquite pas, elle sera trs sexy Rothen...  ::mrgreen:: 


Bon c'tait quoi dja l'adresse du site avec le coeur...: ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> et ne triche pas prend pas des aiguilles de 15! sinon il sera trs ar le string ...


ouais ...mais d'un autre ct , il tiendra peut-tre moins chaud  ::mouarf:: ...enfin , j'ai hte de voir   ::ptdr:: 

bon , Yves , j'ai pas retrouv ton post avec les photos ...(t'as raison Jipt ...il y a trop de pages  ::mouarf:: ) 
tu peux retrouver o c'est ?  avec le N de page ca sera plus simple  ::mouarf:: 
qu'on voit ce qu'on a loup  ::roll:: 

bon , moi je regarderai ce soir , car l je vais m'occuper de mes mauvaises herbes ...et bronzer un peu ...oui , ca sera plus joli avec le string  ::yaisse::  mais vous pouvez travailler  ::mouarf:: 

voil l'objet cens faire du bien ...mais non , c'est pas du tout ce que vous pouviez imaginer  ::mouarf::  ...d'ailleurs ,j'en ai jamais vu des comme a  ::calim2:: ...bon , c'est vrai , je les connais pas tous non plus , j'ai pas fait beaucoup de runions " tupperware " ::mouarf:: 



alors c'est quoi ce truc ...et comment on peut faire du bien  sa sant avec ce truc l ? ::roll::  , j'ai vraiment aucune ide  :8O: 

pour faire mal , avec ses piques , l c'est plus facile  ::mouarf:: 

alors , quelqu'un connait ou a une ide ? 



> T'inquite pas, elle sera trs sexy Rothen... 
> 
> 
> Bon c'tait quoi dja l'adresse du site avec le coeur...:


mais j'espre bien  ::mouarf::  ...pour le coeur ...c'est l'adresse que t'as donn ..j'ai choisi dans le catalogue  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> alors c'est quoi ce truc ...et comment on peut faire du bien  sa sant avec ce truc l ? , j'ai vraiment aucune ide 
> 
> pour faire mal , avec ses piques , l c'est plus facile


Il semblerait que c'est un "truc" de massage,  utiliser avec dlicatesse. C'est pittre  piles, mais pas sr, vu que je ne connais pas vraiment.

Comb : peigne, donc c'est peut-tre pour se masser le crne mme si les objets de massage de crne que je connais ne ressemblent pas  a du tout.

----------


## sevyc64

tu veux parler de a : http://www.cmddiagnostics.com/images...ow-english.swf

Dsol, j'ai pas lu, je suis fch avec l'anglais, mais rien qu' la prsentation, a me fait penser un peu  de l'arnaque, du charlatanisme.
Mais bon, c'est peut-tre efficace

----------


## Lady

C'est pour peigner/dmler ses shakras ??

----------


## Auteur

> Il semblerait que c'est un "truc" de massage,  utiliser avec dlicatesse. C'est pittre  piles, mais pas sr, vu que je ne connais pas vraiment.
> 
> Comb : peigne, donc c'est peut-tre pour se masser le crne mme si les objets de massage de crne que je connais ne ressemblent pas  a du tout.





> tu veux parler de a : http://www.cmddiagnostics.com/images...ow-english.swf
> 
> Dsol, j'ai pas lu, je suis fch avec l'anglais, mais rien qu' la prsentation, a me fait penser un peu  de l'arnaque, du charlatanisme.
> Mais bon, c'est peut-tre efficace





> C'est pour peigner/dmler ses shakras ??



pfff vous y tes pas  ::roll::   ::no::  c'est pour tricoter des strings avec un coeur...
a ferait bien pour lper donc  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est sens "stimuler et rguler les flux d'nrgie" et c'est bas sur la "medecine traditionelle Chinoise". C'est sens marcher avec un capteur et un logiciel.

Perso, je dirais poubelle.

----------


## rothen

waouh ...mais c'est super ,  vous tous , vous avez trouv  ::ccool:: ...euh bon pas de trop grce  Auteur  ::mouarf:: 

mais gnial ton lien Yves   ::zoubi::  ...je vais tudier tout a ...si mon mari l'a achet , c'est que c'est pas de l'arnaque , a doit marcher  :;): 
il faudrait que j'arrive  trouver une doc en franais ..j'ai peur de mal interprter certains passages en anglais ..car j'ai bien l'intention de l'essayer ...il n'y aurai pas un  cobaye stress parmi vous  ::roll:: ...je le testerai volontiers sur lui  ::mouarf::  

t'as raison Miaow ,c'est sens "stimuler et rguler les flux d'nrgie" et c'est bas sur la "medecine traditionelle Chinoise"...t'y crois pas  ce genre de mdecine que tu dis poubelle ?  :8O:  ...moi , j'y crois beaucoup , comme  beaucoup de mdecines parrallles  ::calim2:: ...cest plutt  l'officielle que je fais pas confiance  ::?:  

par contre , o tu as vu que ca marche avec un capteur et un logiciel ? dans le lien d'Yves ou un autre ? quel est l'intert du capteur si c'est pour masser ? 
bon , si quelqu'un arrive  trouver un lien en Franais ..ca serait gnial  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

ben alors ...il y a pas un seul volontaire pour un massage ?  ::roll:: 

vous avez peur ou quoi ?   ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> ben alors ...il y a pas un seul volontaire pour un massage ? 
> 
> vous avez peur ou quoi ?


tu es sre que ce n'est pas une machine  tricoter car ce machin a des pointes en forme d'aiguilles...

----------


## rothen

> tu es sre que ce n'est pas une machine  tricoter car ce machin a des pointes en forme d'aiguilles...



 ah Auteur ..j'ai cr que tu tais partant pour un massage   ::calim2::  ...j'tais dj contente  ::lol::   et j'allais te donner RV . :;): ..enfin le temps que je trouve comment ca marche  ::mouarf:: 

c'est vrai que ca ressemble au tricotin ou quelque chose dans ce gout l qu'on avait dans le temps  ::aie:: ...mais c'est bien ce qu' Yves a trouv ...c'est crit dessus  ::yaisse::

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Salut Auteur, toujours autant srieux  ::rire:: 

Je veux bien mais j'ai quand mme des doutes sur le srieux du truc, si tu vas  la fin de prsentation tu peux voir le set complets, y'a du travail d'archologie qui t'attend dans ton sous-sol.  ::lol:: 

En gros tu dois utiliser le capteur (sensor) pour dterminer ton dsquilibre, tu utilise la page web pour envoyer les mesures, ensuite un docteur en ligne te rpond et te dit comment utiliser le truc pour rtablir ton quilibre.

J'adore le slogan: Le Bio-Combo est un appareil unique pour quilibrer naturellement l'nergie du corps.

Ils n'expliquent pas  quoi sert le laser thrapeutique. Le capteur est soit disant ce que les cosmonautes utilisent et vont utiliser jusque sur mars.  ::ccool:: 

Le tout bien sr sur abonnement.

De la techo russe copie par les chinois, j'y fais pas confiance, par contre je dis pas non  un petit massage traditionniel.

Bonne soire

Delias

[Edit:] J'ai oubli de prciser que c'est recommand pour brosser le pelage d'Auteur aprs son bain (ou son lectrocution, je me suis toujours pos la question.)

----------


## Auteur

> [Edit:] J'ai oubli de prciser que c'est recommand pour brosser le pelage d'Auteur aprs son bain (ou son lectrocution, je me suis toujours pos la question.)


il est trs bien mon pelage  ::langue::  (demande aux filles qui frquentent ce forum).


Sinon, plus srieusement (oui a m'arrive de l'tre), ce truc,  moins  de le transformer en machine  tricoter, tu ne pourras pas en tirer grand chose. Et pareil que les autres je prfre un massage traditionnel, sans machine.

----------


## rothen

Coucou Dlias !

en fait ..je sais pas quoi faire  ::calim2:: 

ou je vous dis certaines choses parce que je pense que ca pourra tre utile  certains  :;):  ...ou de toutes faons comme vous tes des scientifiques , ca servira  rien  ::roll::  ..je vais rflechir  ::mouarf:: 

par contre ..faut que je trouve tout ce que tu m'as dit pour m'en servir ..l c'est pas gagn  ::?:  euh ..je me connais ..comme dab ,je vais improviser  ::mouarf::  alors ..des partants ?  ::mouarf::  

par contre ..pour le massage traditionnel ,ca je maitrise  ::ccool::  j'ai une huile ..je te dis pas ..effet garanti  ::yaisse::  ..c'est quand tu veux  ::zoubi:: 






> Sinon, plus srieusement (oui a m'arrive de l'tre), ce truc,  moins  de le transformer en machine  tricoter, tu ne pourras pas en tirer grand chose. Et pareil que les autres je prfre un massage traditionnel, sans machine.


 coutes ..ds que j'ai trouv comment ca marche ..j'essaye  :;):  ...bon , sinon , je te ferai mon massage "spcial monte au plafond " ..il est bien aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

autant le klystron a une relle utilit autant ce bidule sent l'arnaque comme l'a soulign Delias :




> En gros tu dois utiliser le capteur (sensor) pour dterminer ton dsquilibre, tu utilise la page web pour envoyer les mesures, ensuite un docteur en ligne te rpond et te dit comment utiliser le truc pour rtablir ton quilibre.
> 
> J'adore le slogan: Le Bio-Combo est un appareil unique pour quilibrer naturellement l'nergie du corps.
> 
> Ils n'expliquent pas  quoi sert le laser thrapeutique. Le capteur est soit disant ce que les cosmonautes utilisent et vont utiliser jusque sur mars.
> 
> *Le tout bien sr sur abonnement*.

----------


## rothen

> autant le klystron a une relle utilit autant ce bidule sent l'arnaque comme l'a soulign Delias :


 je suis sre que non ...coutes, je veux bien essayer les 2 sur toi  :;):  tu me diras lequel est plus utile  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Il faut 2000 volts pour alimenter le klystron, tu vas plonger ton quartier dans l'obscurit si tu le branches  la place de ta machine  laver  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

euh oui ..t'as raison  :;):  ...vaut mieux que je reste  sur le " massage monte au plafond " ...c'est plus conomique ::mrgreen:: 

bon , tu viens quand ? pour mon planning  ::aie:: 

allez ...assez de btises pour ce soir  ::mouarf:: 

un bisou pour souhaiter bonne nuit  ceux qui restent ...enfin , s'il y en a  ::zoubi:: 

au pire ..ca servira de bonjour ...pour les leves tt  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Surement trop tard mais : Bonne nuit  tous o/

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous,
J'ai l'impression que l'ensemble n'est pas trop utile sans l'abonnement vu qu'il faut passer par un de leurs mdecins (si j'ai bien compris le topo, je ne suis pas forcment des plus dous en Anglais).
Aprs pour ce qui est de l'efficacit, j'ai un doute en voyant la prsentation (autant je ne suis pas ferm aux mdecines dites parallles, autant cette magnifique prsentation commerciale me semble bien suspecte...).
Bonne journe.

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Oh c'est gentil a, m'inviter pour un massage...  ::yaisse2:: 

Plus serieusement, les massages ne s'improvisent pas, si tu veux en faire, prend quelque cours et tu pourras utiliser des appareils similaires mais srieux.

Bonne journe

Delias

----------


## MiaowZedong

En lisant le site web de la socit qui est derrire, on voit clairement que c'est une arnaque: ils disent en substance "pour la premire fois dans votre partie du monde, un programme conu et utilis par des gens srieux mais on ne vous dit pas lesquels ni comment vrifier."

C'est littralement ptri de formules type d'escrocs.

D'ailleurs, si ton mari a parpill le set, il y a bien une raisonvoir, il a peut-tre rcupr l'appareil par curiosit autrement qu'en l'achetant?

P.S. sur les medecines parallles, il y a une rgle simple: si c'est traditionel, a veut dire que c'tait la medecine pratique  une poque o l'sprance de vie tait de moins de 40 ans.

D'ailleurs, la medecine traditionelle Chinoise n'a jamais march mieux que la medecine traditionelle Europene, et je te vois mal te saigner pour purger le mauvais sang et quilibrer tes humeurs....ce n'est pas parce que se mettre des aiguilles dans la peau est exotique que c'est mieux!

Par contre, si ce n'est pas traditionel, a peut valoir le coup d'y jeter un oeil.

----------


## Bluedeep

> P.S. sur les medecines parallles, il y a une rgle simple: si c'est traditionel, a veut dire que c'tait la medecine pratique  une poque o l'sprance de vie tait de moins de 40 ans.


 ::ccool:: 

Enfin une rflexion sense.

----------


## ManusDei

> P.S. sur les medecines parallles, il y a une rgle simple: si c'est traditionel, a veut dire que c'tait la medecine pratique  une poque o l'sprance de vie tait de moins de 40 ans.


Hors mort violente, avec les moyens de se soigner, il n'tait pas rare que les riches (en Chine) vivent jusqu' 60 ans et plus.




> D'ailleurs, la medecine traditionelle Chinoise n'a jamais march mieux que la medecine traditionelle Europene, et je te vois mal te saigner pour purger le mauvais sang et quilibrer tes humeurs....ce n'est pas parce que se mettre des aiguilles dans la peau est exotique que c'est mieux!


La mdecine traditionnelle europenne a vcu une priode trs trs moche pendant le Moyen-Age et la Renaissance (contrairement  la chirurgie qui a fait de grands bonds  l'poque). Les mdecins (bien) forms en Chine taient bien meilleurs (et n'utilisaient pas que l'acupuncture, et surtout pas n'importe quand). Le problme serait surtout de comment s'assurer que le "mdecin traditionnel chinois" est rellement bien form, et a aussi t form  la mdecine moderne (parce que bon, pour une pritonite, la mdecine traditionelle  ::lol:: ). Et a....

Edit : la mdecine chinoise est efficace, mais trouver un mdecin qui y a t correctement form... en dehors d'un mdecin qui fait de la recherche sur le sujet, j'aurais pas vraiment confiance.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

1h30 sans messages dans ce sujet c'est inadmissible !! 
Du coup je vous mettrais volontiers une ou deux images de mon coin mais j'ai rien sous la main l....  ::?:

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour  tous 
Je me dvoue pour la photo 
Ce n'est pas tout  fait mon coin mais a reste assez proche de chez moi 


Par contre je n'offre de string puisque google trouve trs facilement ce lieu 
D'ailleurs je vais vous vitez de faire la recherche; il s'agit du parc de sauvage (et de son chteau) situ  Emanc dans le 28.
La particularit est que vous pouvez y croiser des kangourous

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

euh oui , je suis enfin avec vous  ::oops:: 

en fait ce matin , j'tais partage pour vous rpondre ...comme avec beaucoup je suis  aux antipodes cot medecine  ::calim2:: j'avais 2 choix , ou glisser sur le sujet ...ou dfendre mes convictions profondes   ::?: 

alors j'ai dcid d'aller faire une petite course pour me donner le temps de la reflexion  :;): 

mais ..je suis tombe sur des amis ...comme on tait content de se voir ...du coup on a mang ensemble  ::mouarf::  ...et voil , je suis de retour , de bonne humeur  ::D: ...mais quasiment au mme point que ce matin ...j'hsite toujours   ::mouarf:: 

en fait ,   je crois que je suis trop entire pour ne pas donner mon point de vue ...alors je pense que a va pas tarder ...juste le temps d'aller me chercher une armure pour supporter vos ractions   ::mouarf3:: 
en attendant , merci Nom pour ta photo ...j'adore toute cette verdure , calme et srenit ..les kangourous sont en libert ou dans un enclos ?  si c'est en libert , ils se laissent approcher ?

----------


## Lady

Rothen tu auras aussi des supporters... 
Personnellement je crois dans certaines mdecines traditionnelles pour certain cas, en particulier lacupuncture en ayant expriment moi mme les bien fait : un petit problme qui passait pas, une aiguille, plus jamais revenu.

Par contre je suis galement persuade qu'il y a malheureusement beaucoup de charlatant qui surf sur la vague des mdecinse alternatives et que pour 2 bon mdecin il y en a 6 de quelconque (maitrise partielle) et 2 de carrment dangeureux. Et surtout la mdecine alternative ne doit pas se substitu  la mdecine "classique".

----------


## lola06

> Rothen tu auras aussi des supporters... 
> Personnellement je crois dans certaines mdecines traditionnelles pour certain cas, en particulier lacupuncture en ayant expriment moi mme les bien fait : un petit problme qui passait pas, une aiguille, plus jamais revenu.


Et puis tout ne convient pas  tout le monde, j'ai dj personnellement essay lacupuncture, cela n'a pas du tout march sur moi, ds qu'il reglait qqchose cela drglait 2/3 choses  ct. Alors que a marchait bien sur d'autres personnes.

Par contre pour avoir dj vu un faiseur de feu (les gens qui enlvent la douleur des brlures) j'y crois  fond !!

Je pense que a dpend surtout de la personne sur qui la mdecine est pratique.

----------


## DonKnacki

> en attendant , merci Nom pour ta photo ...j'adore toute cette verdure , calme et srenit ..les kangourous sont en libert ou dans un enclos ? si c'est en libert , ils se laissent approcher ?


Les kangourous sont en libert 
Ils se laissent plus ou moins approchs. Personnellement, j'ai russi  en approcher de trs prs (j'ai trich en emportant des biscuits) et en plus elle avait un bb dans sa poche  ::ccool:: 
Il y galement des flamants roses et un certains nombres de cervids (je serais incapable dire exactement quels sortes en revanche) tous en libert mais l trs difficile  approcher puisque craintif mais comme ils sont nombreux, tu peux en voir facilement en restant  100/200 mtres d'eux
J'ai trouv a trs agrable personnellement mme si il faut plus considrer a comme un petit parc pour se balader que comme un zoo sinon on risque d'tre du. Seul hic, l'entre est payante mais d'aprs mes souvenirs trs peu onreuse.

Bref, je m'arrte l sinon ils vont finir par m'employer  l'office du tourisme  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> . Personnellement, j'ai russi  en approcher de trs prs (j'ai trich en emportant des biscuits) et en plus elle avait un bb dans sa poche 
> 
>  ah oui , ca doit tre super ..en plus avec le bb  je ne me souviens pas d'en avoir vu ailleurs qu' la tl 
> 
> j'irai bien faire un tour dans ton parc ...ca pourrait que me faire du bien   je dois tre en manque de verdure cette anne 
> 
> 
>  Bref, je m'arrte l sinon ils vont finir par m'employer  l'office du tourisme   j'adore 
> 
> pour le reste ...a vient ...le temps de l'crire

----------


## lper

Personnellement, je trouve que notre mdecine a encore beaucoup  apprendre, dja la plupart du temps elle ne soigne pas la cause mais dissipe les effets.
Enfin, attention au trol avec ce genre de sujet...

----------


## rothen

> Personnellement, je trouve que notre mdecine a encore beaucoup  apprendre, dja la plupart du temps elle ne soigne pas la cause mais dissipe les effets.
> Enfin, attention au trol avec ce genre de sujet...


 tout  fait d'accord avec toi , la mdecine actuelle a de bons cots bien sr , mais souvent aussi , elle soigne sans regarder la cause 
 ce sujet j'ai toujours aim l'exemple de la voiture qui a le voyant rouge de manque d'huile d'allum ...

suffit d'enlever l'ampoule ..et on ne voit plus la cause  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , je comprends pas , ca veut dire quoi attention au trol ? qu'est-ce qu'il faut que j'vite de faire ?  ::calim2:: ...ou c'est dj trop tard  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

En fait lper voulait dire "troll" (rien  voir avec la bestiole, a vient du verbe anglais).

----------


## rothen

ah , ca va , avec Lady et Laure je ne suis pas la seule ouverte  une mdecine diffrente  ::ccool:: 

  je vais essayer de rpondre ...pour une fois srieusement  ::mouarf::  a divers points ..sensibles ...pour moi   ::calim2:: 



> Plus serieusement, les massages ne s'improvisent pas, si tu veux en faire, prend quelque cours et tu pourras utiliser des appareils similaires mais srieux.


en ce qui concerne les massages , ca fait une ternit que j'en fais  :;): ...dj bien sr ,pour soulager les douleurs courantes  , mais ma spcialit  , l ou j'ai de super rsultats  ,c'est de soulager les maux qui viennent du stress et de l'emotionnel ... tels les maux de dos ,de  cervicales  ou certaines migraines , mais je ne fais a qu' mes amis ...pas envie pour l'instant de le faire professionnellement comme on me l'a suggr ...




> P.S. sur les medecines parallles, il y a une rgle simple: si c'est traditionel, a veut dire que c'tait la medecine pratique  une poque o l'sprance de vie tait de moins de 40 ans.
> 
>  tu parles de l'esprance de vie ...et ils nous bassinent avec a en disant qu'on va vivre de plus en plus vieux , c'est faux ...enfin , c'est encore vrai pour l'instant tant qu'il y en a encore des solides de l'ancienne gnration , mais la nouvelle , c'est loin d'tre le cas .dj la gnration fminine tabac , pilule arrive dans l'age o ca commence  casser , le stress et la pollution feront le reste ...la tendance va bientt s'inverser ...c'est pas dur , il suffit de regarder les avis mortuaires 
> 
> Par contre, si ce n'est pas traditionel, a peut valoir le coup d'y jeter un oeil. alors peut-tre que les nouvelles technologies que j'ai suivies te plairont





> Les mdecins (bien) forms en Chine taient bien meilleurs (et n'utilisaient pas que l'acupuncture, et surtout pas n'importe quand). Le problme serait surtout de comment s'assurer que le "mdecin traditionnel chinois" est rellement bien form, et a aussi t form  la mdecine moderne (parce que bon, pour une pritonite, la mdecine traditionelle ).


je pense que la mdecine chinoise a beaucoup  nous apprendre , mais c'est loin d'tre la seule  :;): 
de par mon mari j'ai suivi de nombreuses formations , fais pas mal de sminaires de plein de "mdecines " diffrentes ,entre autres  l'homopathie , l'auriculothrapie , la chromathothrapie , l'effet kirlian , la luminothrapie , le test des couleurs de Lusher , le systme Mora, la gemmothrapie ,l'osthopathie, , la phytothrapie, aromathrapie , la msothrapie et aussi la biologie , mdecine et physique cantique avec des appareils tels Physioscan, DDFAO ou prognos ...(j'en oublie srement  ::?: )

je vous mets ce dernier car en fait dans le lien d'Yves , j'ai vu que le "truc de massage" en dpendait ...mais c'tait avant ...il y a un autre systme maintenant avec cet appareil ...et il est toujours" d'actualit"  ::mouarf:: 

 en fait  je pense que chaque mdecine peut apporter quelque chose , il suffit de bien choisir ce qu'on a besoin dans chacune  ::wink:: 

en ce qui concerne mon mari et moi , on avait jusqu'il y a peu mme pas de carte vitale , jamais hospitalis et en ce qui me concerne je ne fais jamais aucun examens ni prises de sang ...oui , je sais , c'est pas bien  ::mouarf:: 

mais je ne desespre pas d'initier 1 ou 2  ce genre de mdecine  :;): 

sinon , est-ce que parmi vous , a part Laure et Lady  :;):  quelqu'un a dj suivi une des mdecine que j'ai nomme ? ::roll:: 

Laure , qu'est-ce que tu appelles "un faiseur de feu " ? c'est un magntiseur ? 




> En fait lper voulait dire "troll" (rien  voir avec la bestiole, a vient du verbe anglais).


 euh ...oui , d'accord , avec 2 l ...mais je sais toujours pas ce qu'il a voulu dire ...tu peux m'expliquer ?  ::calim2::

----------


## LittleWhite

> Rothen tu auras aussi des supporters... 
> Personnellement je crois dans certaines mdecines traditionnelles pour certain cas, en particulier lacupuncture en ayant expriment moi mme les bien fait : un petit problme qui passait pas, une aiguille, plus jamais revenu.


Et maintenant, tu beep aux portails de scurit ? (cette question est srieuse, tout en tant drole  ::aie:: )




> l'homopathie , l'auriculothrapie , la chromathothrapie , l'effet kirlian , la luminothrapie , le test des couleurs de Lusher , le systme Mora, la gemmothrapie ,l'osthopathie, , la phytothrapie, aromathrapie , la msothrapie et aussi la biologie , mdecine et physique cantique avec des appareils tels Physioscan, DDFAO ou prognos ...(j'en oublie srement )


Dj que j'aimais pas le rap, et l, une tonne de rapie ...  ::cry:: 

Pour le trolll, c'est un mot qui est plus ou moins venu de l'internet (je doute que le verbe existait avant).
Un troll, sur internet, c'est un personne qui se pointe sur un sujet X, et qui va crire une phrase subtile du genre : "La technologie Y est tout pourri". Souvent, c'est mme sans rapport avec le sujet de base. Il n'y a gnralement pas d'argumentation et il ses propos ne servent  rien.
Pour notre cas, la mdecine, le troll serait : "les mdecines parallles c'est trop n'importe quoi"
C'est un exemple, car le troll peut varier de forme. Mais cela en revient  a et cela crer des discussions inutiles et interminables.

Voil ce que l'on va viter, dans la discussion de notre chre rothen  :;):

----------


## Loceka

> euh ...oui , d'accord , avec 2 l ...mais je sais toujours pas ce qu'il a voulu dire ...tu peux m'expliquer ?


D'aprs wikipedia :


> En argot Internet, un  troll  est, par exemple, une personne qui participe  une discussion ou un dbat (par exemple sur un forum) dans le but de susciter ou nourrir artificiellement une polmique, et plus gnralement de perturber l'quilibre de la communaut concerne


EDIT :



> Pour le trolll, c'est un mot qui est plus ou moins venu de l'internet (je doute que le verbe existait avant).





> Le terme troll provient du verbe trolling, qui lui-mme a pour origine l'ancien franais "troller". Il s'agit de l'action de pcher  la cuillre

----------


## rothen

> Et maintenant, tu beep aux portails de scurit ? (cette question est srieuse, tout en tant drole )
> 
>  tu plaisantes ou t'as jamais vu  d'acupuncture  ...ils te repiquent les aiguilles , tu pars pas avec 
> 
>  Pour notre cas, la mdecine, le troll serait : "les mdecines parallles c'est trop n'importe quoi"
> C'est un exemple, car le troll peut varier de forme. Mais cela en revient  a et cela crer des discussions inutiles et interminables.
> 
> Voil ce que l'on va viter, dans la discussion de notre chre rothen


 oui , t'inquites ...on ne fera pas de troll  ....je supprimerai toutes les discussions qui ne vont pas dans mon sens  ::yaisse:: 

En argot Internet, un  troll  est, par exemple, une personne qui participe  une discussion ou un dbat (par exemple sur un forum) dans le but de susciter ou nourrir artificiellement une polmique, et plus gnralement de perturber l'quilibre de la communaut concerne

 merci Loceka pour la definission ...je n'ai pas l'intention de perturber votre quilibre  :;):  ...juste vous informez  ::mouarf:: 
je vais pas faire des plombes la dessus non plus ...quoique je pense qu'il faut tout connaitre avant de se faire une opinion  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

c'est dingue a  :8O: 

j'ai du mal  croire  ::calim2:: 

personne d'entre vous ne s'est jamais soign autrement que par la mdecine traditionnelle ?  ::roll:: 

mme pas au moins un peu d'homopathie  ::calim2:: 

je suis si dcale par rapport  vous  ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

bah tu sais, en mme temps, tous ceux qui sont inscrits dans ce forum sont un peu atteints, et pas sr qu'ils se soignent....  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

ah ..vu comme a ..c'est rassurant  :;): 

bonne nuit Auteur  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

bonne nuit  ::kiss::

----------


## rothen

merci auteur  ::zoubi:: ..t'as vu comme je suis ravie  ::lol:: 

aprs ca je vais bien dormir  ::ccool::

----------


## Barsy

> c'est dingue a 
> 
> j'ai du mal  croire 
> 
> personne d'entre vous ne s'est jamais soign autrement que par la mdecine traditionnelle ? 
> 
> mme pas au moins un peu d'homopathie 
> 
> je suis si dcale par rapport  vous


J'ai la chance de ne pas avoir besoin d'aller chez le docteur. La dernire fois, c'tait pour le rappel de mon vaccin. En partant je lui ai dit " dans 10 ans !!" (c'est la dure avant le prochain rappel), j'espre bien respecter cette dure  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Bluedeep

> mme pas au moins un peu d'homopathie


De l'eau et du vain, quoi.

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous,




> J'ai la chance de ne pas avoir besoin d'aller chez le docteur. La dernire fois, c'tait pour le rappel de mon vaccin. En partant je lui ai dit " dans 10 ans !!" (c'est la dure avant le prochain rappel), j'espre bien respecter cette dure .


C'est un peu la mme chose pour moi. J'allais le voir pour les visites mdicales (pour dire que j'tais apte  poursuivre mes tudes...), mais maintenant que je travaille, je n'ai plus l'occasion d'y aller (bon, il y a cette blague de visite  la mdecine du travail, mais  part te peser, te mesurer et te dire que tu devrais vivre autrement sinon il va t'arriver tous les malheurs du monde, a ne sert  rien).

Les quelques fois o j'ai t malade ces dernires annes (des petits rhumes), a s'est soign  l'ancienne,  base d'eau-de-vie ou de liqueur...

Bonne journe.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi je vais voir un ostopathe une  deux fois par an pour un petit problme de cervicale...
Sinon ma grand-mre en connait un rayon en homopathie du coup quand elle apprend que quelqu'un ne va pas bien dans la famille (mme si c'est presque rien) elle dbarque avec une cartouchire de tubes d'homopathie.

En dehors de a je vais voir un mdecin "classique" quand j'en ai besoin...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Moi je vais voir un ostopathe une  deux fois par an pour un petit problme de cervicale...


Ca n'a rien d'une mdecine "parallle". Le problme est plutot que la qualit des osto est trs variable (et, contrairement  l'homopathie, l'osto a une vraie action - donc l'erreur peut avoir des consquences dommageable).

Mon osto me remet sur pied aprs les chutes en VTT et rpare bien les tendinites de ma compagne.(alors que c'est plutt rsistant aux anti-inflammatoires). Il est de surcroit capable de dire que quelque chose ne rentre pas dans son champ d'application (et le risque est surtout l avec certains).

----------


## Delias

Salut Rothen

Bonjours les autres

J'ai jamais dis que j'tais contre ou que je ne croyais pas  la mdecine chinoise. J'ai juste dit que pour moi cet appareil et la prsentation web qui va avec tait de l'arnaque (arnaque base sur de la mdecine chinoise).

Rothen, quand je te propose de faire des cours, c'est de cette mdecine. Du peu que je sais, en fonction de comment et o est fais le massage, il y aura un effet bon ou mauvais. La connaissance, c'est de savoir ce qu'il faut et de le faire correctement.

Puisque tu pose la question, je pratique un peu la mdecine de grand-mre (tisane et companie). Et sinon j'vite de tomber malade. Utiliser le vlo pour aller au travail, mme en hiver a aide. Si pendant une semaine j'ai la flme et que je prend le bus, j'ai un rhum  coup sur!

Pour l'ostopathe, je partage l'avis de Bluedeep, j'en connaissais un bon, mais il est  la retraite maintenant. Et pour moi c'est plus une mdecine complmentaire que alternative.

Donc  part les vaccins, (oui quand on vas en asie pour 4 mois veut mieux), je ne mets pas les pieds chez un mdecins.

Bonne journe

Delias

----------


## ManusDei

> mme pas au moins un peu d'homopathie


Au chocolat (a compte comme phytothrapie) ou  la dtente uniquement.
Je te ferais remarquer que le principe de similitude de l'homopathie s'intresse aux consquences uniquement, et pas aux causes  ::P: 
(tout bon mdecin pratique l'individualisation des cas, c'est bien  a que sert le dossier mdical).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Au chocolat ou  la dtente uniquement.


 ::koi:: 

Pas suivi.

Sur homopathie, je connaissais "o pov' juliette", mais l  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Pas suivi.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytoth%c3%a9rapie
La phytothrapie est la mdecine base sur les extraits de plantes (bref c'est les remdes de grand-mre). Le chocolat est un anti-stress, et une tisane de camomille dtend le soir (et donc on dort mieux), et le grog prvient le scorbut. En gros la phytothrapie, c'est se soigner directement avec les plantes au lieu de prendre un concentr dans un mdicament (enfin quand une plante existe pour a et qu'il ne faut pas mlanger 15 extraits diffrents).

Ca ne remplace pas une visite chez le mdecin ( mon avis), mais a peut faire partie d'une bonne hygine de vie, comme le jus d'agrumes frais press le matin au petit dej. A voir, mais 5 fruits et lgumes par jour, a peut peut-tre compter comme de la phytothrapie  ::mouarf::

----------


## lola06

> Laure , qu'est-ce que tu appelles "un faiseur de feu " ? c'est un magntiseur ?


C'est un peu le mme principe qu'un magntiseur sauf que l il peut t'enlever la douleur lorsque que tu es brul. 

C'est en complment de la mdecine classique car pour avoir t brule au 2nd degr je peux t'assurer que les mdicaments seuls ne font pas forcment assez effet. J'ai regrett de ne pas en connaitre un vers chez moi.

Aprs c'est comme a que j'appelle a mais peut-tre a a un nom plus officiel  ::oops:: 

[EDIT] : aprs renseignements il s'agirait de "coupe-feu"

Personnellement je vais rgulirement chez le mdecin et suis oblige de prendre des mdicaments tous les jours, du coup quand j'ai des petits maux  ct j'essaye d'utiliser des mdecines dites douces (surtout huiles essentielles) pour limiter les mdicaments  prendre.

----------


## Bluedeep

> une tisane de camomille dtend le soir


Pas bte. Et sans doute plus conomique que l'Armagnac que j'utilise habituellement. Je vais y songer  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Pour reprendre quelques trucs en vrac:
L'homopathie, j'ai travaill quelques temps dans un labo qui en faisait, et je peux donc confirmer que ses dtracteurs ont raison sur toute la ligne. 

Quand je prends une solution, je la dilue jusqu' ce qu'il reste peut-tre une molcule par litre (et je n'en mettrais pas ma main  couper, souvent ce n'est plus que du solvant) et que je fait une glule ou une pillule avec quelques gouttes de la solution dilue, c'est un placbo. Des gens gurissent "grce  a" mais c'est dommage qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte qu'en fait ils gurissent tout seuls. 

L'homopathie "qui marche", c'est bien la preuve que les gens se tournent vers la medecine, au sens (trs) large, lorsqu'ils n'en ont pas besoin.





> la mdecine chinoise est efficace, mais trouver un mdecin qui y a t correctement form... en dehors d'un mdecin qui fait de la recherche sur le sujet, j'aurais pas vraiment confiance.


Les placbos aussi sont efficaces. Enfin, parfois, et en fonction des gens, comme ce genre de medecine. Croire que la gurison provient forcment de la medecine est une erreur, sauf si on obtient des rsultats consistants (et consistament diffrents d'un placbo) sur un grand nombre de patients.

Sinon, humeurs et sang versus substances fondamentales et mridiens, c'est blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc.

Sinon, comme Bluedeep: depuis quand l'ostopathie est une medecine "alternative"?

Dlias: c'est normal aussi, dans le bus t'es expos  tout plein de gens avec leurs microbes....la proximit c'est la contagion (et l'enfer, c'est les autres).

----------


## rothen

coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

ouh l , je ne m'attendais pas  autant de ractions , je vois que la plupart ne sont pas hermtiques et sont assez ouverts  ::ccool::  
je vais regarder toutes vos rponses mais dj rpondre  celle de Franois concernant l'homopathie  :;): 




> De l'eau et du vain, quoi.



c'est tout  fait a ...absolument rien de chimique ...l'horreur quoi  ::mouarf:: 

en homo , il y a une personnalisation des remdes , soit en fonction du physique ..je l'avais mis dans un post avant , il est vident qu'un petit gros , plus prs de la terre , donc des choses plus matrielles dans une situation donn ne ragira pas de la mme faon que le grand sec , la tte dans les nuages , plutt rveur ... une intoxication alimentaire par exemple , le premier va rgler trs rapidement le pb , le second le trainer sur plusieurs jours ...il suffit d'un peu d'observation pour le constater 
pour les curieux ...un peu ouvert  :;):  j'ai voulu vous mettre cette page , pourquoi ne pas tester si vous vous retrouvez dans un des cas  ::roll::  j'ai hsit entre le mal de tte , la migraine ...finalement je me suis dit que le stress , c'est le mal du sicle , alors il y en aura peut-tre parmi vous qui se reconnaitront  :;):  ...pour les autres , pas de souci , mme si c'est toujours utile de dcouvrir quelque chose , vous pouvez zapper  ::mouarf:: 




bon , bien sr , il faut mettre le zoom pour tout voir ...et on sait jamais , ca peut donner envie d'essayer  quelqu'un ..bon , je vais aller voir vos autres rponses et essayer d'y rpondre ...enfin essayer , car l il y en a vraiment beaucoup  ::ccool::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Euh....juste comme a, tu nous donne quand mme une belle liste de produits chimiques (entre autres: nitrate d'argent, oxide d'arsenic, et phosphore). Par contre, contrairement  la thorie de l'homopathie, ils ne se retrouvent gnralement pas dans les "mdicaments"  force de dilution, et heureusement pour certains.

----------


## Bluedeep

> c'est tout  fait a ...absolument rien de chimique ...l'horreur quoi


Non, juste quelques gouttes  d'eau. 
Fait le calcul (niveau cole primaire) de  quoi correspond une dissolution hahnemannienne  12 CH et explique moi ce qui peut agir.




> en homo , il y a une personnalisation des remdes ,


Sauf qu'il n'y pas de remde. Et le "labo" Boiron s'est battu comme un chiffonier pour que jamais leurs "produits" ne soient soumis  valuation thrapeutique. (le pire, c'est que ils ont eu gain de cause grce  la ministre des affaires sociales de l'poque, en l'occurence la trs charlatane  et trs regrettable Georgina Dufoix).

Etonnant pour un truc qui prtend soigner.

----------


## rothen

oh Miaow , j'ai du mal  comprendre comment t'as pu travailler dans un laboratoire homopatique en ayant une aussi pitre opinion du produit  ::calim2:: 
Dire qu'il y a rien dedans ...chacun son opinion , moi j'avais t  la confrence de Benveniste  Paris  , sur la mmoire de l'eau ..c'tait trs interessant , et mme s'il a t dcri  l'poque , on y reviens actuellement   :;):  
par contre  ta dcharge c'est sr que les produits ne sont plus fait dans les conditions optimales ,maintenant c'est plus le rendement , surtout quand on sait que l'un des plus grands a t rachet par un groupe alimentaire  ::(:  .. il n'y  plus  que quelques laboratoires  encore srieux ,en Suisse et Allemagne  notamment 
mais ca n'enlve rien  la mthode et de plus en plus on soigne aussi de cette faon les animaux ..et ca marche , dingue l'effet placbo quand mme  ::mouarf:: 

de toutes faons , je n'ai pas l'intention de vous convaincre ...juste ouvrir une brche pour certains  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"] oh Miaow , j'ai du mal  comprendre comment t'as pu travailler dans un laboratoire homopatique en ayant une aussi pitre opinion du produit 
> Dire qu'il y a rien dedans ...chacun son opinion , moi j'avais t  la confrence de Benveniste  Paris  , sur la mmoire de l'eau .


Tu parles du monsieur qui a, selon toutes probabilits, falsifi ses travaux sur la dgranulation des basophiles ?




> .c'tait trs interessant , et mme s'il a t dcri  l'poque , on y reviens actuellement


Il n'a pas t dcri : il s'est avr que ses expriences taient non reproductibles. Erreur grossire de labo ou falsification dlibre ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Rothen, sans vouloir t'offenser, mais ta feuille explicative fournit plein d'exemples: e.g. l'_arsenicum album_, l'arsenic blanc* qu'elle conseille pour traiter l'angoisse, c'est du trioxide d'arsenic, autrement dit de la mort aux rats. Donc, comme j'ai dit, heureusement qu'il n'y en pas vraiment dans le produit  :;): 

C'est l tout le principe de l'homopathie: les substances chimiques utilises tant nocives, voir mortelles, elles sont dilues jusqu' ce qu'il n'y en ait plus; sinon, on empoisonerait le patient.

Si l'arsenic blanc est un si bon example, ce n'est pas seulement parce que la mort aux rats donne une image claire, mais parce que l'angoisse est un mal psychologique, donc quoi de plus appropri pour la traiter qu'un mdicament dont l'effet est, lui aussi, psychologique?

Cela dit,  partir du moment on l'on accepte cela, il vaut mieux en parler  un proche qu'aller voir un homopathe: a cote moins cher et c'est sans doute plus efficace, mme si c'est souvent moins facile.

*En Latin, a fait plus savant  ::mouarf:: 


P.S. j'oubliais de le prciser, mais les placbos (pillules de sucre, de sel...) sont vraiment fficaces, selon les maladies bien sr, dans une proportion significative et parfois trs leve de cas. Les patients arrivent mme  manifester des effets secondaires avec et subir des effets de manque!  ::calim2::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dire qu'il y a rien dedans ...chacun son opinion , moi j'avais t  la confrence de Benveniste  Paris  , sur la mmoire de l'eau ..c'tait trs interess


Ah j'oubliais : il faut quand mme prciser(Rothen ne le fait pas, mais c'est juste un oubli, j'en suis sur  ::mrgreen:: ) que Benveniste tait  l'poque sous contrat avec ..... devinez ?......  Boiron   ::mouarf:: 


EDIT : Et tiens, comme il ne faut jamais se priver de lutter contre l'obscurantisme et la charlatannerie (mme si c'est une cause perdue d'avance, le succs des religions  travers les ages le dmontre amplement), un petit rappel pour ceux qui ne se souviendrait plus de cette affaire ou qui taient trop jeunes : http://www.charlatans.info/memoiredeleau.shtml

----------


## rothen

> Non, juste quelques gouttes  d'eau. 
> Fait le calcul (niveau cole primaire) de  quoi correspond une dissolution hahnemannienne  12 CH et explique moi ce qui peut agir. en fait en homo , les basses dilutions , agissent sur les signes physique ( ruption )...les 12 . 15 c'est sur les troubles fonctionnels ( douleurs , spasmes ) et les hautes c'est pour soigner le terrain ( frilosit ..) et les signes psychiques ( la tristesse) ..le produit est de plus en plus diluer ...et donc agit de faon diffrente ...maintenant bien sr , on peut dire qu'il n'y a rien dedans ...mais je peux t'affirmer , pour l'avoir vcu ,  que si tu donnes direct une dose qui correspond bien au remde , sans prparer le terrain avant , tu peux avoir des ractions ...inattendues ...telle une ado qui suite  la dose a vid tout le contenu de sa chambre par la fentre  ..( remarques aprs elle allait beaucoup mieux  )ou cette personne venue juste avant Nol en peignoir et savates ...suite  une dose donne pour un petit peu de psoriasis ...et qui s'est retrouve couverte de la tte aux pieds , tout tait sorti d'un coup ...( bon ,dans un cas comme ca , surtout ne pas avoir l'air horrifier et dire que c'est super , le remde marche ...bien .. ..ce qui est le cas , mme si c'est un peu brutal  
> bon , ca c'tait les tous dbuts  mme si le pb a t rsolu rapidement pour les 2 , on peut pas dire qu'il n'y a rien dans une dose  
> 
> 
> 
> Sauf qu'il n'y pas de remde. Et le "labo" Boiron s'est battu comme un chiffonier pour que jamais leurs "produits" ne soient soumis  valuation thrapeutique. (le pire, c'est que ils ont eu gain de cause grce  la ministre des affaires sociales de l'poque, en l'occurence la trs charlatane  et trs regrettable Georgina Dufoix).
> 
> Etonnant pour un truc qui prtend soigner.


 c'est trs simple  comprendre pourquoi une telle valuation n'est pas possible en homo ...en mdecine classique , le mme mdicament agit sur tout le monde , en homo , c'est cibl ...suivant le physique , le  terrain ou les symptmes c'est pas le mme remde  ...
je l'ai mis pour l'anxit ...autre exemple pour l'insomnie  

en mdecine classique , c'est le mme pour tous  ::mouarf:: ...pas en homo  :;): 

Waouh ...ca bouge vraiment ce sujet ...pas le temps de rpondre assez vite  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

ce stade c'est peine perdue mais....mme si les mdicaments homopathiques contenaient vraiment ces substances, si j'avais besoin de caf (_coffea_) ou de camomille (_chamomilla_), je ne vois pas, mais vraiment pas, pourquoi j'aurais besoin d'un homopathe pour me les prescrire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"] c'est trs simple  comprendre pourquoi une telle valuation n'est pas possible en homo ...en mdecine classique , le mme mdicament agit sur tout le monde , en homo , c'est cibl ...suivant le physique , le  terrain ou les symptmes c'est pas le mme remde  ...


Et voil ! c'est merveilleux : l'action est, selon ce qu'on sait inexistante, et un argumentaire fumeux permet mme d'viter l'valuation du rsultat en double insu !!!!

C'est encore plus fort que l'immacule conception et l'infaillibilit pontificale !! ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> C'est encore plus fort que l'immacule conception !!


Quoi ?  :8O: 
Tu ne crois pas en l'immacule conception ???  :8O:

----------


## rothen

> si j'avais besoin de caf (_coffea_) ou de camomille (_chamomilla_), je ne vois pas, mais vraiment pas, pourquoi j'aurais besoin d'un homopathe pour me les prescrire.


 euh chamomilla ...je pense pas  ::ptdr::  je pense que tu as pass l'age  ::mouarf:: 

mais je n'ai jamais dit non plus que tu avais besoin d'un homopathe , c'est juste une des nombreuses mthodes que je trouve utile c'est tout , comme par exemple la phytothrapie dont parles Magnus Dei  ::ccool::  , ou l'osthopathie de Guigui ...mme si moi je prfre la chiropractie , plus douce  mon avis ..mais chacun sa mthode pour se soigner , et c'est bien comme a   ::ccool::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quoi ? 
> Tu ne crois pas en l'immacule conception ???


Si, si, je crois  l'immacule conception, aux petits hommes verts descendus des OVNIS,  l'homopathie, au pre nol, au calendrier maya, aux prdictions de Nostradamus,et mme aux promesses des candidats  la prsidentielle, c'est dire.  ::mouarf::

----------


## lola06

> Si, si, je crois  l'immacule conception, aux petits hommes verts descendus des OVNIS,  l'homopathie, au pre nol, au calendrier maya, aux prdictions de Nostradamus,et mme *aux promesses des candidats  la prsidentielle*, c'est dire.


Encore le reste on peut comprendre que tu y crois mais quand mme : les promesses des candidats aux prsidentielles !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

> Si, si, je crois  l'immacule conception, aux petits hommes verts descendus des OVNIS,  l'homopathie, au pre nol, au calendrier maya, aux prdictions de Nostradamus,et mme *aux promesses des candidats  la prsidentielle*, c'est dire.


Le reste d'accord, mais l je pense que tu es trop naf quand mme.  ::P: 

@rothen : tu vois, un troll c'est ce qui est en train de se passer actuellement.

EDIT :
grilled  ::(:

----------


## rothen

> @rothen : tu vois, un troll c'est ce qui est en train de se passer actuellement.


 Ben , je sais pas si c'est un troll  ::calim2::  mais je ne pense pas que ce dbat a t inutile  :;): 

je n'ai pas la prtention de convertir tout le monde aux "autres mdecines "  juste voulu dire qu'il y en a d'autres que l'officielle ...et seulement en faire rflchir certains , est dj bien  ::ccool::  ...maintenant on est loin d'avoir fait le tour de toutes les "curiosits " dans ce genre de mdecine  ..je vous en prsenterai d'autres  beaucoup moins connues ...enfin de temps en temps seulement ...pas abuser des bonnes choses  ::aie:: 

bon , l , le dbat devrait se clore de lui-mme ...eh oui , c'est l'heure o vous allez manger  ::mouarf::  
bon ap  tous  ::coucou::

----------


## lper

Rothen, a te dirait pas de postuler pour faire partie des modos de la Taverne....Je ne connais pas les pr-requis mais je trouve que tu aurais bien ta place !  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

> Rothen, a te dirait pas de postuler pour faire partie des modos de la Taverne....Je ne connais pas les pr-requis mais je trouve que tu aurais bien ta place !


ah ...passer de Troll  Modo...quelle belle promotion  ::mouarf1:: 

mais pas de risque  :;):  ...ce genre de truc c'est pas pour moi  ::wow::

----------


## Bluedeep

> ah ...passer de Troll  Modo...quelle belle promotion


Sauf que la taverne n'est pas modre.  ::haha:: 

Sa proposition, c'est un peu comme offrir une place d'inspecteur des travaux finis, quoi  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> ah ...passer de Troll  Modo...quelle belle promotion 
> 
> mais pas de risque  ...ce genre de truc c'est pas pour moi


Tu as quand mme russi ton premier test : lancer un troll et le matriser  la perfection !  ::cfou::

----------


## lper

> Sauf que la taverne n'est pas modre.


 ::nono:: 
suffit de lire dj les rgles

----------


## rothen

> Sauf que la taverne n'est pas modre.


 ben oui ...c'est bien pour a que je ne veux pas en sortir   ::yaisse:: 





> Tu as quand mme russi ton premier test : lancer un troll et le matriser  la perfection !


 bon ...disons que c'est en bonne voie ...mme si c'est pas encore gagn  ::mouarf:: 

par contre j'ai beaucoup aim cet "changes d'ides "  ::ccool::

----------


## Bluedeep

> suffit de lire dj les rgles


Tu as raison !

Mais justement, je trouve dans les tabous tavernesques le suivant :

*Tout ce qui concerne les religions*

Or, comment distingue-t-on une religion(croyance irrationnelle par dfinition) d'une autre croyance irrationnelle comme l'homopathie ?  ::mouarf:: 

Donc, par prcaution, on ne devrait pas en parler ici  ::P: 

(relance de troll depuis le fond du court  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## rothen

> suffit de lire dj les rgles


 euh ...oui , c'est vrai , j'avais completement oubli que c'tait mme  cause d'une censure que je vous avais quitts  ::oops::  

comme quoi jai la facult d'oublier les mauvais souvenirs  ::mouarf:: 




> Donc, par prcaution, on ne devrait pas en parler ici 
> .


 prcaution ?  ::calim2::  quel risque tu vois ?  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> mais je n'ai jamais dit non plus que tu avais besoin d'un homopathe , c'est juste une des nombreuses mthodes que je trouve utile c'est tout , comme par exemple la phytothrapie dont parles Magnus Dei  , ou l'osthopathie de Guigui ...mme si moi je prfre la chiropractie , plus douce  mon avis ..mais chacun sa mthode pour se soigner , et c'est bien comme a


La phytothrapie, justement, je trouve que c'est prtentieux au possible et surtout, a ouvre la voie  un "phytothrapeute" qui va te faire payer un bras pour une consultation o il te dira des banalits telles que le chocolat met de bonne humeur, le th stimule et aide  se concentrer, le pavot  opium endort ou encore l'alcool dsinfecte  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Les placbos aussi sont efficaces. Enfin, parfois, et en fonction des gens, comme ce genre de medecine. Croire que la gurison provient forcment de la medecine est une erreur, sauf si on obtient des rsultats consistants (et consistament diffrents d'un placbo) sur un grand nombre de patients.


Je parle de mdecine, vilain. Si  cause du stress tu es tendu et tu as des boutons, un massage ou de l'acupuncture pour te dtendre sera efficace (sinon y a le Prozac  ::mouarf:: ). Si tu as des boutons parce que tu as une vie sexuelle non-protge, va voir un mdecin qui est pass (avec succs) par l'preuve du _numerus clausus_. Je ne parle pas de chakras ou autres choses sotriques, qui concrtement s'apparentent  se tenir correctement pour ne pas abimer son corps (et de la gym pour le maintenir).




> c'est trs simple  comprendre pourquoi une telle valuation n'est pas possible en homo ...en mdecine classique , le mme mdicament agit sur tout le monde , en homo , c'est cibl ...suivant le physique , le  terrain ou les symptmes c'est pas le mme remde  ...


Si l'infinitsimal (alias mmoire de l'eau) fonctionnait, les marchands de sirop feraient faillite (ou vendraient des mini-bouteilles).

Edit : Pour la phytothrapie, s'adresser  un pharmacien, il me semble que les connaissances des plantes font partie de leur formation. C'est moins cher et c'est plus sr.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je parle de mdecine, vilain. Si  cause du stress tu es tendu et tu as des boutons, un massage ou de l'acupuncture pour te dtendre sera efficace (sinon y a le Prozac ). Si tu as des boutons parce que tu as une vie sexuelle non-protge, va voir un mdecin qui est pass (avec succs) par l'preuve du _numerus clausus_.


Ou alors tu peux te dtendre avec la vie sexuelle protge ou pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si l'infinitsimal (alias mmoire de l'eau) fonctionnait, les marchands de sirop feraient faillite (ou vendraient des mini-bouteilles).


Ca ne fonctionne pas, mais les "Laboratoires"(*) Boiron, marchands d'eau colore et de la clbre granule sucre "Gratouillus 12CH" , en vivent trs bien.

(*) aprs tout pourquoi pas "laboratoire" : mon charcutier aussi appelle "laboratoire" l'endroit o il prpare ses pats.

----------


## rothen

ah que je suis contente  ::lol:: ...tiens je me flicite  ::bravo::  ::bravo:: 

j'ai russi  convaincre Miaow et BlueDeep  l'homo   ::ange::  ::ange:: 

ah , c'est sr ..c'tait pas gagn d'avance  ::aie:: 

je suis doue quand mme  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

ou peut-tre que vous tes de bons lves ...va savoir  ::whistle2::

----------


## Barsy

> l'homo, l'homo, pourquoi es-tu mon l'homo


 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> Envoy par Juliette 
>  l'homo, l'homo, pourquoi es-tu mon l'homo


  ::ptdr::  super Sylvain  ::ccool:: 

ca clt joliment le dbat  ::yaisse:: 

bon , c'est pas tout ca , au travail  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai besoin de vous concernant cet appareil 


en fait j'en n'ai qu'un morceau ..et avec toutes les protections que j'ai sur mon ordi , j'arrive pas voir  quoi ca ressemble ,ce qui me manque , ni comment ca marche ....j'ai plein de fenetres qui se mettent en interdit  ::cry::  j'ai juste vu que ca a un rapport avec la peinture ...mais avec mon morceau , j'ai du mal  l'imaginer  ::mouarf:: 
en gnral j'arrive ouvrir vos liens , ca je sais pas pourquoi , mais bon  ::calim2::  alors si quelqu'un peut me mettre le lien ou la photo de l'engin , ca m'arrange  ::ccool:: 

sinon , j'ai retrouv ce CD ..c'est bien celui qui va avec cet appareil qu'on avait vu ?


il est complet maintenant ? ::roll:: 

et un truc o vous tes dou ...les jeux  ::mouarf::  



dj les 3 premiers , est-ce que c'est bien des jeux de voiture ? encore d'actualit ou poubelle ? 
les 2 autres , mme questions 
et les Share ware , c'est quoi ?  jeter ? ::roll:: 

voil , voil ... vous  :;): 

PS : ah au fait Sylvain , depuis que tu en avais parl , j'ai regard ...et aujourd'hui on est 2eme pour le nombre de rponses dans la taverne ...que vous tes bavards  ::mouarf:: 

je plaisante  ::lol::  ...je trouve a super  ::ccool::  merci  vous tous pour votre parrticipation , ca fait chaud au coeur  ::zoubi::

----------


## Delias

Prems, pour une fois.  ::mouarf:: 

Salut Rothen

 :8O:  un pistolet  peinture, pas grand chose  voir avec l'informatique.
Pour le reste je laisse la parole aux autres.


Bonne soire

Delias

----------


## rothen

Coucou Sylvain  :;): 

ah merci pour la photo  ::zoubi::  ...c'est super  ::ccool:: 

euh oui , il me manquait l'essentiel pour voir que c'tait un pistolet  peinture , j'avais que le corps gris et le tuyau noir sans rien au bout  ::calim2:: o peut tre le reste , aucune ide :...c'est fait pour peindre quoi ? des portes , des choses comme a ? car le jet n'a pas l'air d'tre petit 

par contre , ca va te surprendre  ::mouarf::  j'ai vu que c'tait pas informatique  ::lol::   ...d'ailleurs je ne dois plus avoir grand chose d'inconnu dans ce domaine  ::(:  
...mais aprs tout , avec le titre qu'on m'a mis " identification de matriel " et dans la taverne , ca peut s'appliquer  tout non ?  ::calim2:: 

ou vous voulez vous bloquer sur l'informatique ?   ::roll:: 

pour le reste ...quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour rothen,

Pour les CDs de jeux (c'est les seuls trucs que je reconnais  peu prs).

Pinball Dreams, c'est un jeu de flipper  ::D: 
Pilotes virtuels de france -> aviation (pas ncessairement un jeu)
Les 4 Shareware avec le nom Shareware, dj, cela ne s'annonce pas bon. Ils sont en allemand, aussi et je pense obsolte car ils parlent de Windows et MS DOS.

Les Rally sont bien des jeux de courses. Le second est une extension  "Rally Championship", donc il est trs prfrable que tu vende celui-ci avec un autre CD qui s'appelle "Rally Championship". Le trois, je pense  de la course de bateau.

----------


## rothen

merci Alex , pour ta rponse  :;): 

en ce qui concerne l'extention , ok , mais ca serait pas au 1er , dessus c'est crit :" V-RALLY multiplayer championship edition" c'est a non ? 

en ce qui concerne les share ware , j'ai pas trop compris sur google  ::calim2:: , c'est bien des logiciels gratuits valables un court temps ? si c'est a , videmment c'est poubelle  :;): 

bon reste plus que la photo du milieu  :;): 
est-ce que c'est bien le logiciel qui vous manquait pour complter l'objet prsent dans un post ....prcdent  :;):   ah non , suis pas aller le rechercher  ::?:  ai prfr refaire la photo  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Non, l'extension ne se rattache pas au premier  ::?: 

Pour les shareware, oui tu as raison  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

> Non, l'extension ne se rattache pas au premier


 ah  ::calim2::  , zut , pas de chance , j'en n'ai pas trouv d'autres avec ce nom l dessus ...bon , ben je le mettrai dans le lot voiture  :;): 

pour le reste c'est bon , c'est dj dans la poubelle  ::mouarf:: 

bon , comme dab , pas grand monde le soir ...alors bonne nuit s'il en reste  ::zoubi::  ...et  demain pour la dernire nigme ..du mois  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Allez, mon grain de sel de 23h (pas raisonnable, a  ::mrgreen:: )



> (...) mon charcutier aussi appelle "laboratoire" l'endroit o il prpare ses pats.


C'est valable aussi pour le ptissier, enfin, celui que j'ai connu en '70 (a me rajeunit pas...) et m'a expliqu a.

----------


## rothen

> Allez, mon grain de sel de 23h (pas raisonnable, a )


 coucou J-P  ::zoubi:: 

ah non , c'est pas raisonnable  ::no:: 
t'as loup un pisode ...ce sujet est clos  ::yaisse:: 

par contre t'as le droit de me souhaiter une bonne nuit  ::calim2::

----------


## Jipt

Bon, ben, bonne nuit, alors  ::mouarf:: 
 ::kiss::   ::kiss2::

----------


## rothen

ouh l ...a fait beaucoup  ::oops:: 

du coup ..pas sre de pouvoir dormir  ::mouarf::  

en tous cas , j'aime  ::love:: 

bonne nuit  toi J-P  ::kiss::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

bon , ben finalement ...j'ai trs bien dormi ...pas de doute , un calin le soir ca me russit  ::yaisse:: 

Je pense que vous aussi avez la pleine forme ..ben oui , le vendredi c'est toujours mieux que le lundi  ::yaisse2::  c'est votre cas non ? pret pour le WE ?   ::roll:: 

avant de vous donner  rsoudre la dernire enigme du mois  :;): , je voudrais savoir comment font certains , le dernier Dlias , pour mettre une photo sans avoir la rptition de la pice jointe en bas ? ca fait quand mme moins charg  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour rothen \ o /

C'est simple, l'image de Delias est dj sur Internet. Du coup, ils ne font que donner le lien et le forum s'occupe de l'afficher proprement. Si nous devions donner nos propres images (celles de notre disque dur) nous serions obligs de la mettre sur internet (car le forum n'accde pas  nos disque dur). Du coup, en la mettant en pice jointe, tu l'hberge sur Internet (sur les serveurs de DVP).
Donc non, pour tes propres photos, tu n'as pas le choix, tu dois encore utilis les pices jointes.

Voil, j'espre que j'ai t assez clair  ::): 

Bonne journe  tous  ::):

----------


## rothen

oui , oui Alex , j'ai tout compris  ::ccool::  euh je crois  ::calim2:: 

du coup , je pense que c'est possible de mettre des smiles d'internet sur le forum en mettant le lien , c'est  ?  ou le forum n'accepte les smiles qu'en pice jointe ?  ::roll::

----------


## DonKnacki

Salut rothen et salut  tous 
Oui tu peux mettre les smiles d'intenet sans le voir dans la parti en bas
Pour a, il faut d'abord trouver un smiles, le visualiser pour avoir son adresse (exemple "http://www.faidutti.com/smileyface/smileys/smiley06.jpg") 
Enfin tu cliques sur l'icone d'insertion d'image  et tu colles l'adresse
Tu obtiens alors un beau smile

----------


## rothen

oh qu'il est mimi , merci Nom , j'adore  ::love:: ...une course  faire et j'essaye de suite en rentrant ...

eh oui , je suis reste trs gamine  ... ::wow:: 

oui , oui , je mettrai la photo de l'enigme en mme temps  :;):

----------


## Lady

> Salut rothen et salut  tous 
> Oui tu peux mettre les smiles d'intenet sans le voir dans la parti en bas
> Pour a, il faut d'abord trouver un smiles, le visualiser pour avoir son adresse (exemple "http://www.faidutti.com/smileyface/smileys/smiley06.jpg") 
> Enfin tu cliques sur l'icone d'insertion d'image  et tu colles l'adresse
> Tu obtiens alors un beau smile


Il a l'oeil brillant ... la langue aussi c'est un gros smiley en bonne sant !!

Hello les gens ^^ 

Et oui le vendredi c'est cool surtout que ce week end j'ai mon meilleur ami (et parrain de ma fille) qui vient et la semaine prochaine c'est ma dernire semaine avant vacances o je ne travail que 3 jours et demi et en plus mercredi je signe pour l'achat d'un appart !!! *toute nerve*

Tiens y a pas de smiley champagne ... Y a bien celui l  ::chin::  mais je boit pas de bire ...

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour Lady, tu es sur qu'on se connait pas car il t'arrive beaucoup de choses similaire  moi : 
- je suis en vacance la semaine prochaine (c'est de saison en mme temps)
- je signe la semaine prochaine pour l'achat d'une (petite) maison
- je vais faire la fte ce week-end 

cadeaux :

----------


## Lady

> Bonjour Lady, tu es sur qu'on se connait pas car il t'arrive beaucoup de choses similaire  moi : 
> - je suis en vacance la semaine prochaine (c'est de saison en mme temps)
> - je signe la semaine prochaine pour l'achat d'une (petite) maison
> - je vais faire la fte ce week-end 
> 
> cadeaux :



lol on est jumeaux dvnements ! 
 Nous la maison c'tait trop chre T T (faut dire on tait plus exigeant que sur les apparts). Du coup appart et dans 5  10 ans on retentera notre chance (quitte  faire construire)

----------


## DonKnacki

Personnellement j'ai choisi de m'loign un peu pour avoir un prix dcent (autrement dit, j'ai dj vu des appart plus cher l ou j'habite actuellement que le prix que je paye pour ma maison) 
Nous avions song  la construction galement dans un premier temps mais rien que la recherche du terrain tait trs prenante et derrire il faut encore suivre la construction donc on a prfr faire "simple"
Je te souhaite bon courage en tout cas, car je sais que c'est assez prouvant comme vnement !

----------


## Lady

> Personnellement j'ai choisi de m'loign un peu pour avoir un prix dcent (autrement dit, j'ai dj vu des appart plus cher l ou j'habite actuellement que le prix que je paye pour ma maison) 
> Nous avions song  la construction galement dans un premier temps mais rien que la recherche du terrain tait trs prenante et derrire il faut encore suivre la construction donc on a prfr faire "simple"
> Je te souhaite bon courage en tout cas, car je sais que c'est assez prouvant comme vnement !


Nous on avait la contrainte de ne pas trop pouvoir s'loigner de la gare TGV du coin .. mon mari devant le prendre tout les matins pour aller bosser sur Paris et il n'a pas le permis de conduire. Et puis d'une certaine faon on est dj "loign" si le point duquel il faut s'loigner c'est Paris ... 
Mais une maison avec mini 3 chambres et un minimum de jardin  moins de 200 000 on est pas encore assez loign  ::calim2::  .. J'ai quitte la RP mais je ne suis pas prte a me retrouv trop loigne d'une grande ville.

On est en train de faire du HS l ... mais c'est la faute de Rothen qui nous dlaisse !!!  ::cry::   ...  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> On est en train de faire du HS l ... mais c'est la faute de Rothen qui nous dlaisse !!!   ...


 euh non ...j'avais juste une petite course  faire  ::lol:: ...et l je suis tombe sur un copain , que j'avais quitt chef d'entreprise , costume cravate ...et que je retrouve baba cool, sandalettes ::wow::  ...dj que je l'avais pas reconnu , je pouvais pas refuser de faire un brin de causette avec lui ..ca se fait pas  ::calim2:: ...bon , OK , ca a dur un peu plus qu'un "brin"  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas changer de vie  ce point c'est dingue  ::fou:: ...et du coup je me dis que finalement tout n'est pas perdu pour Bluedeep et Miaow  ::mouarf3:: 

bon , la photo avant que vous soyez tous en WE  :8-): 

c'est pas trs grand 9X6 cms 
c'est dans un etui cuir et on ne peut pas l'en sortir 



comme il y a ASA , ca devrait tre en rapport avec la photo ...mais ca doit tre un vieux truc 

quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

Il s'agit d'un luxmtre  ::ccool:: 

Ca sert en effet  mesurer la luminosit.

EDIT : aprs une fouille sur la toile, a peut se revendre une dizaine d'uros...

----------


## rothen

ah super Sylvain , c'est tout  fait a ...la mme photo  ::bravo::  ::bravo:: 

par contre j'ai lu le lien ...mais j'ai absolument pas compris comment on s'en sert  ::cry:: ...il y a des chiffres partout et en plus le cadran tourne  ::calim2:: 
quelqu'un peut essayer de m'expliquer ...avec des mots simples ?  ::mouarf:: 

PS , merci pour le prix , j'avais pas vu ...mais si j'arrive  m'en servir , je le garde ...ca pourra m'tre utile pour mes travaux artistiques ... :;):  ...enfin si j'y arrive ..ca c'est pas gagn  ::mouarf:: 

re Ps : Pour Lady et Nom , super contente pour vous 2  ::ccool:: 

avoir un toit  soi est un passage important dans la vie ..

je vous souhaite que du bonheur dans cette entreprise  ::yaisse::

----------


## rothen

> Pour a, il faut d'abord trouver un smiles, le visualiser pour avoir son adresse (exemple "http://www.faidutti.com/smileyface/smileys/smiley06.jpg") 
>  [/IMG]


 Euh ...j'ai besoin d'aide , j'arrive pas  avoir l'adresse  des smiles  ::cry:: 

les recopier oui ,les mettre sur messenger aussi ,  mais pas l'adresse ...on fait comment  ::calim2::

----------


## ManusDei

Avec un peu de chance, si tu fais un clic-droit sur le smiley, tu devrais avoir un "copier l'adresse de l'image" ou quivalent (copier ?). Ensuite, clic-droit -> coller pour rcuprer l'adresse.

Sinon clic-droit -> Ouvrir l'image, et tu auras l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigateur (a commence par http://). Il te suffit de copier l'adresse  puis de la coller dans un message.

----------


## rothen

merci ManusDei  :;): 

j'ai fait plusieurs essais ...au mieux l'image parait sur le forum en petit carr avec croix rouge dedans  :8O: ...

mais j'ai compris , comme j'ai comme dab plein de fentres qui se bloquent  , ca vient de la protection de mon ordi  ::calim2:: ...c'est aussi  srement grce  ca que j'ai aucun spam ...alors tant pis , je continuerai  les mettre avec la pice jointe  ::mouarf::  

oh ..je vois que j'ai encore augment de points ... ::merci::  
c'est Auteur qui va tre content  ::mouarf:: 

par contre je me souviens plus , on fait comment pour voir  la distribution ? ::roll:: je pensais en cliquant dessus , mais ca le fait pas  ::calim2:: 

euh si ...j'avais cliqu sur point  ::oops::  ...et c'est sur total bien sr ..eh oui ...c'est beau d'tre blonde , j'avais presque oubli  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) par contre j'ai lu le lien ...mais j'ai absolument pas compris comment on s'en sert ...il y a des chiffres partout et en plus le cadran tourne 
> quelqu'un peut essayer de m'expliquer ...avec des mots simples ? (...)


 ::mrgreen:: 
Bon, a servait  mesurer la luminosit d'une scne, au temps des photos et cinma sur un machin qui s'appelait comment, dj ? ? ? Ah oui,  pellicule  !
C'tait pour l'exposer correctement, c--d ni trop ni trop peu de lumire : trop, tu brlais la pellicule, trop peu y avait rien dessus.
Et a se rglait en fonction de la sensibilit de la pellicule, de la profondeur de champ qu'on voulait donner  l'image, etc.

a peut intresser un passionn (je le fus...).

Bon week-end,  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> oh ..je vois que j'ai encore augment de points ... 
> c'est Auteur qui va tre content


personne pour mettre des -1 aux messages de Rothen ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> personne pour mettre des -1 aux messages de Rothen ?


Ca sert  rien, on est dans la taverne.

----------


## rothen

> Bon, a servait  mesurer la luminosit d'une scne, au temps des photos et cinma sur un machin qui s'appelait comment, dj ? ? ? Ah oui,  pellicule  !
> 
> C'tait pour l'exposer correctement, c--d ni trop ni trop peu de lumire : trop, tu brlais la pellicule, trop peu y avait rien dessus.
> 
> Et a se rglait en fonction de la sensibilit de la pellicule, de la profondeur de champ qu'on voulait donner  l'image, etc.
> 
>  eh ne fais pas comme si tu avais connu a   mme moi a mon age avanc j'ai pas connu 
> 
>  Bon week-end,   merci , bon WE  toi aussi ...je prfrais hier ..mais  on peut pas recevoir tous les soirs un calin ...c'est sr , ca serait abuser


 


> personne pour mettre des -1 aux messages de Rothen ?


 coucou le "pingouin ebouriff"  ::zoubi::  , je savais que a allait te faire plaisir  ::yaisse:: 

bon , si tu insistes ...on peut faire moiti-moiti avec nos points  ::ange::  ::ange:: 



A TOUS 

  dj je souhaite un super WE ..profitez un max de ce que la vie peut vous offrir  ::zoubi:: 

 en ce qui me concerne  partir de demain ca va tre "full amis " et ce pendant une semaine  :8-): ..ouais , il y a des fous qui veulent venir passer leurs vacances en Lorraine  ::fou:: 


du coup , vous voyez ce que a veut dire  ::cfou:: 

eh oui ...pendant une semaine vous allez tre super peinards  ::ccool:: ...personne pour vous poser des questions idiotes  ::wow::  , vous faire pointer   ::mouarf:: ...bref , la belle vie quoi  ::lun:: 

bon , revez pas non plus , je viendrai de temps en temps vous faire un coucou ...pour vous surveiller  ::yaisse:: 

A TRES BIENTOT

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bon, a servait  mesurer la luminosit d'une scne,


Le pass ici est de trop, a s'utilise toujours.Bien sur, pas ce modle qui date de Mathusalem,  mais les luxmetre/flashmetre ont toujours leur utilit (Sekonic, par exemple, continue  fabriquer des modles abordables); en effet, ds l'instant o tu veux travailler sur une mesure en lumire incidente et/ou avec des flashs multiples non TTL, on a pas encore trouv d'autres moyens pratiques;  on peut toujours utiliser l'APN pour faire la mesure incidente, mais c'est pas le plus commode, d'autant que cela impose de retirer l'objectif pour le remplacer par un couvercle de pot de crme fraiche, fromage blanc(*) ou approchant, qui va servir d'intgrateur


(*) le laver avant !

----------


## giragu03

> (*) le laver avant !


Pas oblig, a peut faire des effets sympas  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

woua, 5 jours d'absences et 6 pages  lire  :8O: 

bon dsl, j'ai lu en travers, mais j'ai pas du rat grand chose  ::mouarf:: 

Par contre, pas de message depuis samedi midi, que se passe-t-il, il y a une bombe atomique qui a explose et tout ras ou quoi ?  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> woua, 5 jours d'absences et 6 pages  lire 
> 
> bon dsl, j'ai lu en travers, mais j'ai pas du rat grand chose 
> 
> Par contre, pas de message depuis samedi midi, que se passe-t-il, il y a une bombe atomique qui a explose et tout ras ou quoi ?


Il faut dire que Rothen a bien prvenu qu'elle passait une semaine avec ses amis et que du coup elle nous laissait pendant ce temps  ::triste::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

genre nous on n'est pas ses amis..... ::triste:: 

alors que a fait 83 pages de sujet qu'on parle avec elle, qu'on la soutient quand elle dprime, etc...

elle prfre les gens IRL (pour rothen : IRL => In Real Life ("dans la vraie vie"))...  ::triste::

----------


## sevyc64

> bon dsl, j'ai lu en travers, mais j'ai pas du rat grand chose





> Il faut dire que Rothen a bien prvenu qu'elle passait une semaine avec ses amis et que du coup elle nous laissait pendant ce temps


Ah ben si, j'avais rat a  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) elle prfre les gens IRL (pour rothen : IRL => In Real Life ("dans la vraie vie"))...


Et perso je trouve qu'elle a bien raison !
C'est quand mme vachement plus agrable, des **vrais** contacts (you see what I mean ?) 
Au choix :   ::chin::   ::calin::   et pour les pervers  ::fessee:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> elle prfre les gens IRL


Qu'est-ce que c'est ces gens incapables d'avoir une vraie vie sociale ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## LittleWhite

Vous vouliez dire :



> Qu'est-ce que c'est ces gens incapables d'avoir une vraie vie sociale ?


 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> C'est quand mme vachement plus agrables, des **vrais** contacts (you see what I mean ?) 
> Au choix :     et pour les pervers


Oui clair, et pis ces strings virtuels, a va bien 2 mn... ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

tout d'abord ...pour dire que je ne vous oublie pas 




> genre nous on n'est pas ses amis.....
> 
> alors que a fait 83 pages de sujet qu'on parle avec elle, qu'on la soutient quand elle dprime, etc...
> 
> elle prfre les gens IRL (pour rothen : IRL => In Real Life ("dans la vraie vie"))...


 ben Guigui , j'espre que toi aussi tu prfres les IRL ...mais t'as bien fait de mettre la traduction  ::mouarf:: , en plus ,  avec la phontique , j'aurai compris le contraire  ::?:  

bon tu vois ,malgr des journes super sympa et trs charges , vous arrivez  me manquer  ::cry::   ..c'est sr ,faut pas exagrer ,  c'est pas tout le temps  ::mouarf::  mais d'une certaine faon , je me suis attache  vous  ::calim2:: ... 




> Oui clair, et pis ces strings virtuels, a va bien 2 mn...


virtuel ? et Laurent ,  tu plaisantes j'espre  ::mouarf:: ...j'attends avec impatience de pouvoir l'essayer  ::ange::  ::ange:: 

bon c'est l'heure de l'apro avec les copains ....celui -l c'est sr ,je me demande bien pourquoi ,mais  je le prfre en reel  ::wow:: 

a bientt

----------


## giragu03

On dirait que Rothen s'est mise  l'aprobic  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

Rothen, reviennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns !! la discussion se meurt  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

C'est triste sans Rothen  ::cry:: 
Bonne journe  ceux qui passeraient par l.
Je propose pour animer un petit peu le sujet que lper nous montre l'avancement de son tricot  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> C'est triste sans Rothen 
> Bonne journe  ceux qui passeraient par l.
> Je propose pour animer un petit peu le sujet que lper nous montre l'avancement de son tricot


un string en tricot, c'est vite fait  ::mrgreen:: 

lper : les photos, les photos !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

je plussoies guiragu03 et Auteur : Les photos (mais pas le tricot ne le porte pas au moment des photos hein  ::aie::  )

----------


## ManusDei

> (mais pas le tricot ne le porte pas au moment des photos hein  )


rabat-joie.

----------


## Auteur

> rabat-joie.


quoi que...... il faudrait demander l'avis   la gente fminine, lancer un sondage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Le mieux c'est qu'au lieu de poster l'image sur le serveur, il en fasse un lien et qu'au dessus il dise explicitement : "voil ce que a donne sur un mec".....
histoire que n'aillent voir que ceux qui le souhaitent....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Les sous-vtements c'est sacr, celui l doit tre pour rothen, donc si photo il y a, c'est pas lper qui doit le porter. nanmoh !

----------


## giragu03

Ce n'est pas pour balancer, mais lper me semble bien discret depuis que je lui ai demand une photo de l'avancement de son tricot.

Enfin j'dis a, j'dis rien  ::whistle:: 

Bonne journe  tous et Rothen si tu nous lis, reviens-nous vite (entre un barbecue et un apro ou une soire, passe nous faire un petit coucou).

----------


## Auteur

> 


on voit que lper met du coeur  l'ouvrage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

> on voit que lper met du coeur  l'ouvrage




Par contre, il a dj utilis trop de laine. C'est un slip qu'il va faire, pas un string...  ::P:

----------


## rothen

> Rothen si tu nous lis, reviens-nous vite (entre un barbecue et un apro ou une soire, passe nous faire un petit coucou).


ah ..comme les grands esprits se rencontrent ...c'est exactement ce que j'avais envie de faire ce matin ,un petit coucou ..mme si je n'ai pas eu le temps de me changer  

en tous cas je suis contente de voir que je vous manque un petit peu ...moi au milieu de mes amis et des fiestas ...je ne pense qu' vous  . euh oui  
alors si tout va bien ...si je ne joue pas les prolongations  ::mouarf:: 

bon WE  tous 

 je serai contente de vous retrouver lundi

----------


## giragu03

> ah ..comme les grands esprits se rencontrent ...c'est exactement ce que j'avais envie de faire ce matin ,un petit coucou ..mme si je n'ai pas eu le temps de me changer  
> 
> en tous cas je suis contente de voir que je vous manque un petit peu ...moi au milieu de mes amis et des fiestas ...je ne pense qu' vous  . euh oui  
> alors si tout va bien ...si je ne joue pas les prolongations 
> 
> bon WE  tous 
> 
>  je serai contente de vous retrouver lundi


Une petite  ::lahola::  pour le retour de Rothen.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

rothen, rothen, rothen, rothen, rothen
 ::lahola::

----------


## lper

Bonjour, pendant cette petite priode de cong, pas eu le temps de tricoter... ::aie:: 
Voici quelques photos d'une ballade autour du lac des plagnes pour me faire pardonner par Rothen... ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !.. ::zoubi:: .

.enfin s'il y en a qui ne m'ont pas oublie ...eh oui , en une semaine on change ses habitudes .. ::cry:: .

pour voir si ca vaut le coup de le poursuivre ,est-ce qu'il y en a encore de fidle au post    ::calim2::  

ps : superbes tes photos Laurent ...moi qui pensais que tu tais parti en stage tricot ..rat  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

ben oui, on est tous l, on t'attendait impatiemment  ::kiss::

----------


## LittleWhite

Toujours prsent  ::):  (Je sais pas trop pourquoi  ::P: )

----------


## Hizin

L aussi.

----------


## Auteur

Prsent !

----------


## ManusDei

Bon, vu qu'apparemment il faut tre constructif, prsent aussi !

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Coucou les tous !...


Coucou la seule! ::mouarf:: 

J'ai un cadeau pour toi. 
Comme tu es sensible, l'oiseau est srement endormi. Un chat c'est trop mignon pour faire du mal, n'est-ce-pas?  ::whistle::

----------


## lper

> Coucou 
> ps : superbes tes photos Laurent ...moi qui pensais que tu tais parti en stage tricot ..rat


Merci, la montagne est si belle, j'en profite avec ma fille.
Promis pour le tricot, a viendra !  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

Personne fminine... tricot... association d'ides... non, PAS TAPER !

----------


## giragu03

Euh, je crois que je suis l...

----------


## rothen

de voir que vous tes encore l ...ca me fait trs plaisir  ::zoubi:: 

en plus , ce midi , premier repas que je fais seule depuis 8 jours ...surtout qu'hier on tait 25 ...le contraste est terrible  ::cry:: 

bon , je vous dis tout de suite , pas la moindre envie de bosser aujourd'hui  ::calim2::  ..je vais plutt vous faire part de mes reflexions  ::mouarf:: 

pour Miaow , je trouve vraiment sympa de la part de ton chat d'avoir ramen l'oisillon tomb du nid pour que tu l'y remettes ...ce que tu as fait de suite bien sr .. c'est gentil  toi  ::bravo:: 

Pour Laurent , c'est marrant tant poisson avant je ne pouvais pas me passer de la mer , c'est sr j'aime toujours l'eau , mais avec l'age je commence aussi  aimer beaucoup la montagne ...comme quoi , on peut voluer   :;): 

sinon , j'ai beaucoup rflchi ce matin , si , si , ca m'arrive aussi  ::yaisse:: 

l j'ai pass plus d'une semaine avec mes amis , en regardant  peine les infos et avec des passages trs brefs sur internet ,  quelque part ca me surprend car je ne pensais pas pouvoir m'en passer ...c'est sr , je suis beaucoup plus dans la vie reelle que dans le virtuel ...j'ai pas l'impression que ce dernier me reussisse  ::fou:: 

mais du coup je me demande qu'est-ce qui fait que je suis contente de vous retrouver aujourd'hui ..on ne se connait pas , vous ne connaissez mme pas mon prnom , mais d'une certaine faon je me suis attache  vous  ::calim2:: et j'aime papoter avec vous  :;):  ..je ne sais pas si c'est une raction normale ou si je devrais commencer un sevrage ...vous en pensez quoi ? Et vous , vous tes plus dans le virtuel ou dans le reel ?  ::roll:: 

concernant les amis sur votre forum , est-ce que le fait d'tre ami change quelque chose , par exemple est-ce qu'on peut se parler en priv comme sur face-book par exemple ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

coucou Rothen 






> concernant les amis sur votre forum , est-ce que le fait d'tre ami change quelque chose , par exemple est-ce qu'on peut se parler en priv comme sur face-book par exemple ?


ben non a ne change rien  ::aie:: 
d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas compris  quoi servait cette fonctionnalit  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Coucou  ::zoubi:: 



> (...) premier repas que je fais seule depuis 8 jours ...surtout qu'hier on tait 25 ... (...)


Et qui c'est qui a fait la vaisselle ?  ::mouarf:: 

Quant au reste, les questions existentielles, fouhhh, fait trop chaud pour rflchir  :8-): 
Juste une remarque : la vie "virtuelle" se droule *quand mme* dans la vie relle, nan ?  ::P: 

Bises,

----------


## rothen

> coucou Rothen 
>  merci Auteur , comme c'est mimi 
> 
> ben non a ne change rien 
> d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas compris  quoi servait cette fonctionnalit 
> 
>  ben oui , si ca permet pas de se connecter entre amis , je vois pas non plus  ..enfin peut-tre pour savoir qu'on en a  ... quelque part c'est rassurant  ...l'avantage des amis  sur facebook , c'est qu'en cas d'insomnie ,on peut se faire un brin de causette la nuit ...






> Coucou  coucou J-P 
> 
> Et qui c'est qui a fait la vaisselle ?   pour les verres le lave vaisselle ...et le reste ...la poubelle  ouais , je ne me prends pas la tte quand je reois , c'est  la bonne franquette et tout le monde participe , le cot convivial prime sur tout le reste et c'est toujours trs gai  ...Le tralala et les petits plats dans les grands , c'est pas mon truc ...
> 
> Quant au reste, les questions existentielles, fouhhh, fait trop chaud pour rflchir 
> ah ben t'as de la chance , depuis aujourd'hui ici c'est presque l'hiver Juste une remarque : la vie "virtuelle" se droule *quand mme* dans la vie relle, nan ?  en fait , je sais pas trop car avec vous c'est ma premire exprience virtuelle  , j'ai vraiment pas l'habitude , et je n'arrive pas  savoir si c'est une bonne chose ou pas pour moi ..mais j'avais t marque il y a quelques annes par une exprience de ce genre qu'avait vcu un couple d'amis 
> 
> je ne sais pas si ca existe encore , ca s'appellait "second life " ou quelque chose du genre ....est-ce que quelqu'un de vous l'a vcu ? 
> 
> ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Salut !
Je suis l moi aussi...

Pour ma part je dirais que j'ai un pied dans chacune des 2 ralits que tu as cites (d'aprs certaines thories il en existerait d'autres....)

Je ne pense pas que tu devrais commencer un sevrage : la preuve nous t'avons "manqu" mais le fait d'tre sur Internet ne t'a pas manqu... 
Je pense que tu apprcies le fait de parler justement  des inconnus et que ce que tu dcouvres sur ces inconnus et que tu es curieuse de connatre leur monde (le notre en l'occurrence)...

Maintenant sur le fait qu'on ne connaisse pas ton prnom tu peux y remdier quand et de la manire que tu le souhaites  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> merci Auteur , comme c'est mimi


 ::oops::

----------


## rothen

> Salut !salut Guigui 
> Je suis l moi aussi... ah ben j'espre bien , mme si ca sert  rien  ,comme tu fais parti des rares qui m'ont demande en amie sur ce forum , c'est normal non ?  
> 
> Pour ma part je dirais que j'ai un pied dans chacune des 2 ralits que tu as cites (d'aprs certaines thories il en existerait d'autres....) ah oui ?? en plus du reel et du virtuel , il y aurait autre chose ?  ...ca m'interesse , tu peux dvellopper ? 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que tu devrais commencer un sevrage : la preuve nous t'avons "manqu" mais le fait d'tre sur Internet ne t'a pas manqu...  en fait je pense que c'est un tout , pour moi vous faites parti d'internet , puisque c'est virtuel  
> Je pense que tu apprcies le fait de parler justement  des inconnus et que ce que tu dcouvres sur ces inconnus et que tu es curieuse de connatre leur monde (le notre en l'occurrence)... ah c'est sr que dcouvrir votre monde , ca m'interesse , ...mais a pourrait tre encore mieux en reel non ? bon , de toutes faons pour l'instant je peux pas juger , j'ai aucun ami geek 
> 
> Maintenant sur le fait qu'on ne connaisse pas ton prnom tu peux y remdier quand et de la manire que tu le souhaites  ah ca c'est sr , je pourrai  ...mais je ne le ferai pas


 PS pour Auteur , faut que je fasse gaffe  ce que je te dis ...t'es un grand sensible  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> PS pour Auteur , faut que je fasse gaffe  ce que je te dis ...t'es un grand sensible


 ::oops::

----------


## rothen

bon , ben alors , personne d'entre vous n'a connu "second life "  ::roll:: 
c'est si vieux que a ?  ::calim2:: 

et je serai aussi curieuse de savoir ce qui peut exister en plus du reel et du virtuel ...l je vois vraiment pas  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

Second Life est un classique. Entre jeu et simulateur de vie  ::aie::  (si on peut dire). Personnellement, je n'ai jamais t vraiment convaincu.
Sinon, j'imagine que chacun d'entre nous, connais, au moins de nom. Aprs, ta prochaine question sera : Avez vous essay ?  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> ta prochaine question sera : Avez vous essay ?


 ben oui ...c'tait a la question    ::calim2:: 
  savoir si quelqu'un l'avait test   ::yaisse:: 

sinon , ca existe toujours ?

----------


## Auteur

moi je ne connais pas  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> moi je ne connais pas


 d'abord on ne peut pas tout connaitre , mais c'est peut-tre aussi une question de caractre ..tu prfres srement tre dans le reel ...moi je crois aussi d'ailleurs  ::lol:: 

 le virtuel , je ne pense pas que a soit mon truc , mais j'ai envie de me renseigner ...ben oui , on sait jamais  ::mouarf:: 

alors si quelqu'un a essay "second life " , ca serait sympa qu'il donne son avis

----------


## Auteur

Je viens de voir un lien wikipdia pour voir un peu ce que c'est et franchement je prfre avoir les pieds sur terre  :;):

----------


## rothen

> Je viens de voir un lien wikipdia pour voir un peu ce que c'est et franchement je prfre avoir les pieds sur terre


 ben c'est quoi cet gosme  ::cry:: , tu pourrais me le donner que je me renseigne non ?  ::calim2:: 
surtout si ca t'interesse pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Bonsour,

Moi non plus j'connais pas (et, oui, j'en ai entendu parler) ; je ne connais pas plus TOUS les autres jeux sur computer, parce que j'ai autre chose  faire que de jouer  ::P: 
Par contre, une vraie partie d'checs avec quelqu'un en face qui transpire et se ronge les ongles ou qui te fait transpirer et te ronger les ongles, ou alors les dominos, sympas les dominos, on peut jouer  2, 3, 4 et jusqu' 5 (peut-tre jusqu' 6 mais jamais eu l'occasion de vrifier), l d'accord  ::ccool:: 

Quant  ton questionnement sur la vie virtuelle, bah, j'ai pas de rponse : est-ce "moins" un morceau de la vraie vie que par exemple quelqu'un qui s'enfermerait chez lui avec la collec' complte de la Pliade ? 

Bon, enfin, c'est compliqu et il est tard...

Buena notte,  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

> ben c'est quoi cet gosme , tu pourrais me le donner que je me renseigne non ? 
> surtout si ca t'interesse pas


Ah ben l t'exagres : tu tapes "second life" dans google et le deuxime lien te dira tout  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Bonne nuit J-P  ::zoubi:: 

euh , t'as raison ...je regarderai mieux demain ce que tu as crit ...surtout concernant la Pleiade , mme si je connais bien le mot  ::mouarf:: ... cette heure -ci je ne me souviens plus exactement ce que c'est    ::weird:: 

Ah ..je viens de voir ton second post ...je vais essayer  :;): 

PS: ben non , on n'a pas le mme lien  ..mme avec la traduction en Franais , j'ai rien compris   ::calim2:: 

bon , demain a ira peut-tre mieux  :;): 

Bonne nuit  ceux qui restent  ::zoubi:: 

re-PS : ca y est , j'ai trouv  ::ccool::  en tapant second life et Wikipdia ...ah je m'pate , je m'pate  ::yaisse:: 

bon , ben du coup ,  lire tout a , suis pas prte  aller me coucher  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> en tous cas j'avais trouv ca trs spcial , j'ai pas tout compris , mais apparemment on pouvait se creer une autre vie de toutes pices ...je pense que sortir du reel comme ca c'est dangereux ...et vous ? vous en pensez quoi ?


Comme on peut le faire sur internet (sortir du rel),  partir du moment o a ne devient plus un loisir mais une obsession  ::): 

Sinon on a constat dans le forum jeux que plusieurs membres du forum ont rencontr leur moiti sur internet, parfois mme dragu(e)s via des jeux online  ::aie:: 

PS : dont moi.

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

ca va bien ?  ::roll:: 

moi , ce matin , j'ai lu un article sur la solitude ...j'ai trouv a dprimant  ::cry::  , je me rendais pas compte qu'autant de gens en souffrait ...il y a des tmoignages terribles  ::calim2:: 

vous a vous concerne pas ,enfin je pense pas car  vous bossez beaucoup  ::mouarf1::  mais moi du coup ,  je vais aller faire un petit tour en ville histoire de voir du monde pour me remettre  ::mouarf:: 

aprs avoir lu l'article sur second life je pense pas que ca soit mon truc ...mais si quelqu'un  vcu cette exprience ca peut tre sympa d'avoir son avis  

la solitude vue par un geek , ca m'interesse aussi ...curieuse de voir ce que c'est pour vous  ::lol:: 




> Sinon on a constat dans le forum jeux que plusieurs membres du forum ont rencontr leur moiti sur internet, parfois mme dragu(e)s via des jeux online 
> 
> PS : dont moi.


 ah oui ? tu as connu ta copine par des jeux online ? va falloir que je m'y mette alors  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Salut tout le monde, salut forum, salut Rothen,  ::zoubi:: 



> euh , t'as raison ...je regarderai mieux demain ce que tu as crit ...surtout concernant la Pleiade , mme si je connais bien le mot ... cette heure -ci je ne me souviens plus exactement ce que c'est   (...)


Allez, de bon matin ch'suis bon prince : la Pliade, yaka cliquer  ::ccool:: 
Bonne matine,

----------


## rothen

> Allez, de bon matin ch'suis bon prince : la Pliade, yaka cliquer


 salut J-P  ::zoubi:: 

je regarderai au retour , car si c'est comme second life ...ca sera plus la peine que je sorte  ::mouarf3:: 




> Nan, elle m'a mis aux jeux online pour avoir plus de temps pour me draguer


 ben alors l je comprends pas  ::calim2:: , quel intret si elle te connaissait  ::roll::  ...ou il y a que ca qu'elle a trouv pour t'interesser ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> ah oui ? tu as connu ta copine par des jeux online ? va falloir que je m'y mette alors


Nan, elle m'a mis aux jeux online pour avoir plus de temps pour me draguer  ::lol::

----------


## sevyc64

> la solitude vue par un geek , ca m'interesse aussi ...curieuse de voir ce que c'est pour vous


Ben normalement, un geek ne souffre pas de solitude parce qu'il a plein, beaucoup, beaucoup d'amis virtuels sur internet.

S'il commence  souffrir de solitude, c'est qu'il commence  ne plus tre geek,  redescendre dans le monde rel. Et c'est l que pour certains a peut tre trs dur  grer.

----------


## rothen

> Ben normalement, un geek ne souffre pas de solitude parce qu'il a plein, beaucoup, beaucoup d'amis virtuels sur internet.
> 
> S'il commence  souffrir de solitude, c'est qu'il commence  ne plus tre geek,  redescendre dans le monde rel. Et c'est l que pour certains a peut tre trs dur  grer.


 donc si j'ai bien compris , pour un geek , les amis virtuels ca suffit ?  ::calim2:: 

j'en dcouvre tous les jours sur vous  :8O:  ...mais ca franchement j'ai du mal  le comprendre  ::koi::

----------


## sevyc64

> donc si j'ai bien compris , pour un geek , les amis virtuels ca suffit ? 
> 
> j'en dcouvre tous les jours sur vous  ...mais ca franchement j'ai du mal  le comprendre


Ben pour un vrai geek qui est  fond la dedans, la vie relle n'existe (quasiment) pas. Il ne vit que dans son monde virtuel.

Mais a, a concernent surtout des jeunes, joueurs, sans vie sociale, etc...
Et c'est un phnomne qui prend de l'ampleur depuis quelques annes, notamment au Japon, o a commence  poser des problmes de sant. Certains en oublie de manger, ou d'aller aux toilettes. Certains arrivent  se suicider parce que leur machine tombe en panne, ou qu'il y a une coupure de courant et qu'ils ne peuvent plus jouer.

Il y a pas si longtemps, en France je crois, une jeune fille de 21ans ( peu prs) est dcde dans un rassemblement de joueur. Trop prise dans les jeux et les comptitions, elle n'est pas aller aux toilettes pendant plus de 24h, mais buvant soda et bire quand mme. Elle a t hospitalise en urgence, les reins bloqus et est dcde d'une infection gnrale en quelques heures.


Mais je ne pense pas que sur DVP, on soit dans ces extrmes l. Nous avons une vie sociale dans le rel, ne serait-ce que de part notre mtier qui nous oblige  rencontrer du monde,  commencer par les clients.

----------


## ManusDei

> donc si j'ai bien compris , pour un geek , les amis virtuels ca suffit ?


J'ai arrt, boire des bires avec des amis de l'autre ct de MSN c'tait pas terrible  ::ccool::  
Et c'tait fort peu pratique pour appliquer la deuxime partie de "Bois, que j'abuse de toi" (je plaisante hein, je l'ai jamais fait, mme si je dis a  chaque fois que je sers un verre  une femme).

Mais comme le dit sevyc64, a concerne surtout les jeunes, joueurs, et pour la plupart de ceux que j'ai vu, a finit par passer.

----------


## LittleWhite

> S'il commence  souffrir de solitude, c'est qu'il commence  ne plus tre geek,  redescendre dans le monde rel. Et c'est l que pour certains a peut tre trs dur  grer.


Ou alors, il retourne dans son monde virtuelle, pour chapper  la solitude qu'il a dans le monde rel et c'est l qu'il s'enferme dans ce second monde ... ce qui est tout autant un problme, au final.





> Mais je ne pense pas que sur DVP, on soit dans ces extrmes l. Nous avons une vie sociale dans le rel, ne serait-ce que de part notre mtier qui nous oblige  rencontrer du monde,  commencer par les clients.


Y a des mtiers o l'on ne rencontre pas de clients. Et puis maintenant, on pourrait tltravailler en thorie.

----------


## lper

Bonjour,
bon ben a donne envie de relancer "les maximes du jour"... ::D: 



> "Ce qui rend les hommes sociables est leur incapacit  supporter la solitude et donc, eux-mmes."
> Arthur Schopenhauer

----------


## rothen

ouh l ...il y a de la matire dans tout ce que vous dites  ::mouarf:: ...je vais analyser tout a tranquillement pour rpondre point par point    :;): 

pour ta maxime Laurent c'est marrant c'est une discution que j'ai eu il y a pas longtemps ...j'en tais arrive  reconnaitre ...que j'tais "trs "sociable  ...euh oui ...mais j'ai pas encore fini l'analyse de la conclusion en ce qui me concerne  ::mouarf3:: 

ouais , la peur de la vrit sans doute  ::calim2::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> donc si j'ai bien compris , pour un geek , les amis virtuels ca suffit ?


Je pense qu'il est important de diffrencier les notions de Nerd, Geek et NoLife.

Ces trois anglicismes sont souvent amalgams  tort.

Un _Nerd_, que l'on pourrait traduire en franais par "Tte d'ampoule" pour reflter un peu le ct pjoratif, est un strotype. C'est un rat de bibliothque ou internet, peu sociable, avec des boutons pleins la figure, de grosses lunettes, la raie sur le ct et la chemise  carreaux avec les stylos bien rangs dans la poche pectorale.
Les premiers "frus" d'informatique taient  peu prs tous des Nerds.

Le _Geek_, est un peu l'volution sociologique du Nerd. 
A partir du moment o les nouvelles technos se sont dmocratises, des personnes "Non-Nerds" ont commenc  avoir des centres d'intrt commun avec les Nerds. Au dbut, ils ont t considrs comme bizarres et raills comme tant "Geek" (Personne bizarre perue comme trop intellectuelle pour son milieu). 
Ils ont fini par former des communauts sur internet et revendiquer ce nom de Geek si bien que dsormais ce mot n'a plus une connotation pjorative.
On peut tre geek ET avoir une vie sociale et professionnelle panouie. Preuve en est, votre humble serviteur, qui est geek et non moins papa de bientt 3 enfants.
Disons que le geek se reconnait par ses rfrences culturelles.

Enfin le _NoLife_ est une version "marginale" du Geek. Au lieu de s'ouvrir vers le monde grce aux nouvelles technologies il a dcid (consciemment ou non) de s'intrioriser sur un monde virtuel.
Bien souvent on parle de phase "NoLife" pour les geeks adolescents car ils trouvent une compensation  leur mal-tre d'ado dans le monde virtuel. Cela leur permet de s'ouvrir au monde adulte (sduction, sexe) sans prendre de risques.
Parfois cette phase ne passe pas et on se retrouve face  des adultes qui ont dcid de vivre en ermite, mais c'est assez rare (sauf en core, o le "NoLifisme" est devenu une quasi-religion et une base de l'conomie ...)

----------


## Loceka

Sinon, pour en revenir  Second Life (ben ouais, vu la vitesse  laquelle a post, je peux pas suivre...), j'ai jamais jou non plus mais ce que j'en ai vu ne m'en a pas donn envie.
Ce que j'en retenu c'est que c'tait les Sims en MMO, pas vraiment folichon quoi...  ::aie::  (@rothen: clique sur les liens pour dsambiger les termes occultes)
Et ce qui s'est pass ensuite avec tous les requins entrepreneurs/publicitaires qui ont commenc  dvelopper leur commerce sur SL, c'tait encore plus rebutant.

----------


## lper

A l'inverse de la maxime, je dirais que ceux qui ne supportent pas les autres sont insociables, mais arrivent-ils pour autant  se supporter eux-mme ?
La solitude fait du bien parfois pour pouvoir se retrouver soi-mme peut-tre...

----------


## ManusDei

Ca avance le tricot ?  ::whistle2::

----------


## lper

> Ca avance le tricot ?


 ::mouarf3:: 
Faut que je trouve les pelotes dj... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ca avance le tricot ?


C'est pour a qu'il parle de solitude, en ce moment il se retrouve seul avec son tricot...
 ::dehors::

----------


## Hizin

Roh, mais non, voyons !

Y'a ses copines les aiguilles aussi qui sont l ...
Attends-moi, je viens aussi ...  ::dehors::

----------


## lper

C'est pas grave ::mouarf:: ...
Enfin a me rappelle que j'ai un copain qui a fait un bts couture, il a du en essuyer aussi des rigolades sur son compte ! ::roll::

----------


## rothen

du mal  suivre aujourd'hui ...c'est dense  :8O: ...je sais pas si mon mnage va avancer avec tout   ::koi::  ...mais j'ai quand mme envie de rpondre ..enfin ,  la majorit ..car tous c'est pas possible   ::fou:: 




> Quant  ton questionnement sur la vie virtuelle, bah, j'ai pas de rponse : est-ce "moins" un morceau de la vraie vie que par exemple quelqu'un qui s'enfermerait chez lui avec la collec' complte de la Pliade ? 
> 
> :


bon , alors j'ai regard pour la pleiade ...c'est pas pour moi  ::no:: ...mais OK pour une partie de dominos  :;): 





> Ben pour un vrai geek qui est  fond la dedans, la vie relle n'existe (quasiment) pas. Il ne vit que dans son monde virtuel.
> Et c'est un phnomne qui prend de l'ampleur depuis quelques annes, notamment au Japon, o a commence  poser des problmes de sant. Certains en oublie de manger, ou d'aller aux toilettes. Certains arrivent  se suicider parce que leur machine tombe en panne, ou qu'il y a une coupure de courant et qu'ils ne peuvent plus jouer.
> 
> Il y a pas si longtemps, en France je crois, une jeune fille de 21ans ( peu prs) est dcde dans un rassemblement de joueur. Trop prise dans les jeux et les comptitions, elle n'est pas aller aux toilettes pendant plus de 24h, mais buvant soda et bire quand mme. Elle a t hospitalise en urgence, les reins bloqus et est dcde d'une infection gnrale en quelques heures..


ce que tu as mis l Yves je trouve a effrayant , comment on peut tout oublier ...pour un jeu  ::calim2::  ...dj qu'il y a de plus en plus de machines qui remplacent partout le contact humain , l c'est le cran au dessus  :8O:  ...donc un geek , sans famille pour s'occuper de lui et le nourrir ..est codamn  mourir  ::calim2:: 
dans l'article que je lisais ce matin , ils disaient que le "progrs" avait engendr de la solitude , c'est sr , avant il y avait partout un interlocuteur ...maintenant c'est des robots ...mme au tl on n'a plus de contact ...je pique une crise  chaque fois avec leur : tapez un , tapez 2  ::evil:: 




> Et c'tait fort peu pratique pour appliquer la deuxime partie de "Bois, que j'abuse de toi" ( je dis a  chaque fois que je sers un verre  une femme).
> .


Et ..on sait jamais ..sur un malentendu ..ca  a srement du marcher non  ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Y a des mtiers o l'on ne rencontre pas de clients. Et puis maintenant, on pourrait tltravailler en thorie.


eh oui , encore un pb  mon avis , c'est peut-tre pratique d'un ct , mais a coupe toutes relations ...du coup ceux qui sont seuls ...le sont tout le temps  ::calim2:: 




> Je pense qu'il est important de diffrencier les notions de Nerd, Geek et NoLife.
> 
>  Un _Nerd_,  , avec des boutons pleins la figure, de grosses lunettes, la raie sur le ct et la chemise  carreaux avec les stylos bien rangs dans la poche pectorale. ah j'ai vu une photo comme a , j'avais ador ...trop mimi  c'est pas sur ce forum ? 
> 
> Le _Geek_,  
> On peut tre geek ET avoir une vie sociale et professionnelle panouie. Preuve en est, votre humble serviteur, qui est geek et non moins papa de bientt 3 enfants.
>  .
> Enfin le _NoLife_ est une version "marginale" du Geek. Au lieu de s'ouvrir vers le monde grce aux nouvelles technologies il a dcid (consciemment ou non) de s'intrioriser sur un monde virtuel.
>  )


trs bien ton explication , j'ai juste mis un rsum  :;): ..par contre Geek avec 3 enfants ??? :8O:  ...je pensais mme pas que ca pouvait exister  ::mouarf1:: 




> Sinon, pour en revenir  Second  Life ..
> Ce que j'en retenu c'est que c'tait les Sims en MMO, pas vraiment folichon quoi...  
> Et ce qui s'est pass ensuite avec tous les requins entrepreneurs/publicitaires qui ont commenc  dvelopper leur commerce sur SL, c'tait encore plus rebutant.


j'avais  le jeu de Sim City mais jamais jou ...par contre j'ai bien aim la phrase :" le joueur doit dfinir . un signe astrologique (influe sur le temprament)," ce qui est tout  fait vrai  ::ccool:: ...d'ailleurs a je sais plus si je vous l'ai fait ou pas ?  ::roll::  ...




> A l'inverse de la maxime, je dirais que ceux qui ne supportent pas les autres sont insociables, mais arrivent-ils pour autant  se supporter eux-mme ?
> La solitude fait du bien parfois pour pouvoir se retrouver soi-mme peut-tre...


pour le dbut de la phrase , oui , je suis d'accord avec toi ... :;): 

ce qui me pose pb depuis ma dernire discution "philosophique " ::mouarf::  entre amis , c'est qu'en fait comme je ne supporte absolument pas la solitude ...c'est peut  tre que je refuse de voir comme je suis vraiment ...a ,  ne m'tonnerait pas de moi  ::mouarf3:: 

bon , en conclusion , je pense qu'il existe plusieurs sortes de solitude ...pour moi ca serait une journe complte sans papoter ou voir un ami  ::calim2:: ...et en ce qui vous concerne , ca serait quoi ?  ::roll:: 

PS : pour le tricot ...dpches toi ...l't est bientt fini  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> ce que tu as mis l Yves je trouve a effrayant , comment on peut tout oublier ...pour un jeu  ...dj qu'il y a de plus en plus de machines qui remplacent partout le contact humain , l c'est le cran au dessus  ...donc un geek , sans famille pour s'occuper de lui et le nourrir ..est codamn  mourir


De la mme manire qu'on peut tout oublier pour une passion, ou pour son boulot  ::P:  (j'ai un collgue qui a oubli d'aller manger ce midi)




> Et ..on sait jamais ..sur un malentendu ..ca  a srement du marcher non  ?


Je ne dirais rien, vous n'aurez pas l'information sans me passer sur le corps  ::whistle2::

----------


## rothen

> De la mme manire qu'on peut tout oublier pour une passion, ou pour son boulot  
> 
> Mon mari tait comme a , normal c'tait "un passionn de tout "  mais il a bien fallu qu'il s'adapte  ..moi , je suis comme les gosses , quand c'est l'heure je rclame ...et si a dpasse , je deviens infernale 
> 
> Je ne dirais rien, vous n'aurez pas l'information sans me passer sur le corps 
> 
>  oh , s'il y a que a ...c'est pas un problme  j'ai toujours eu un grand sens du sacrifice


PS : ben c'est quoi  ?  :8O:  personne d'entre vous pour dire ce que ce serait pour lui la solitude  ::calim2::  ...c'est pas secret a , si ?  ::roll:: 

de toutes faons , moi je vous l'ai dit ...alors vous tes obligs de faire pareil si , si  ::yaisse::

----------


## giragu03

> PS : ben c'est quoi  ?  personne d'entre vous pour dire ce que ce serait pour lui la solitude  ...c'est pas secret a , si ? 
> 
> de toutes faons , moi je vous l'ai dit ...alors vous tes obligs de faire pareil si , si


Coucou tout le monde,
Puisque tu veux des avis, Rothen, je te donne celui de Gilbert Bcaud :


Si tu prfres celui de Georges Moustaki :


Ou celui de Claude Franois :


Comme a, tu as des avis, tu ne peux plus te plaindre  ::yaisse2:: 
Bonne journe !

----------


## rothen

salut les tous :;): , salut Guillaume  ::zoubi:: 

 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::   , c'est ce qu'on appelle un avis tres personnel  ::mouarf:: 

remarques , sympa de commencer la journe en musique  ::ccool::  

bon , alors , les autres , ca serait quoi , pour vous   ::D: ...la solitude ?

et si vous tes sage je vous dirai comment une amie a rsolu ce pb pour moi hier soir  ::yaisse:: ...enfin j'espre  ::calim2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi la solitude je n'en ai pas encore souffert (je n'ai mon quart de sicle qu' la fin de l'anne...) car je m'arrange toujours pour tre entour (et si je ne trouve personne il me reste mon chien  ::ccool:: )




> ...
> et si vous tes sage je vous dirai comment une amie a rsolu ce pb pour moi hier soir ...enfin j'espre


Ah oui ! On veut TOUS les dtails !!  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> je m'arrange toujours pour tre entour   je vois que tu es comme moi  ..je sais pas si c'est parce que seule je ne me supporterai pas  encore qu'il y a des chances ...mais j'ai toujours vcu comme  ..et ca me convient bien 
> 
> 
> Ah oui ! On veut TOUS les dtails !! 
> 
>  votre avis , qu'est-ce que mon amie a pu faire hier soir pour me prserver de la solitude ...on va voir si vous avez de l'imagination ....en plus , ca pourra peut-tre me donner d'autres ides

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> (..) bon , alors , les autres , ca serait quoi , pour vous  ...la solitude ? (...)


Fouhhh, de bon matin, commencer par de la philo, mais tu veux notre mort  :;): 

Si on rajoute qu'on peut se sentir seul au milieu d'une foule de gens qu'on connait, tu vois l'tendue de la question ? On n'est pas rendu  ::mrgreen:: 
Allez, je retourne bosser...  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

> votre avis , qu'est-ce que mon amie a pu faire hier soir pour me prserver de la solitude ...on va voir si vous avez de l'imagination ....en plus , ca pourra peut-tre me donner d'autres ides


Elle t'a trouv un remplaant pour ton dfunt mari ?

----------


## ManusDei

> votre avis , qu'est-ce que mon amie a pu faire hier soir pour me prserver de la solitude ...on va voir si vous avez de l'imagination ....en plus , ca pourra peut-tre me donner d'autres ides


Elle t'a racont la semaine de Secret Story que tu as rate parce que tu avais du monde chez toi. Tu en a conclu qu'il vallait mieux tre seule que mal entoure  ::mouarf::  

Sinon, pour ce qu'est la solitude pour moi... je ne sais pas vraiment.

----------


## rothen

> Elle t'a trouv un remplaant pour ton dfunt mari ?


 eh  non  ::mouarf:: ..mais  c'est justement  cause de a que j'ai dcid de ragir ...

ca fait une semaine que mes amis font tout pour me caser avec les clibataires de mon entourage  ::mouarf:: ...ca les rassurent ...mais moi j'ai pas du tout envie  ::no::  ...faut que je sorte du cocon "amis "

une autre ide ?? 




> Elle t'a racont la semaine de Secret Story que tu as rate parce que tu avais du monde chez toi. Tu en a conclu qu'il vallait mieux tre seule que mal entoure


 non plus  :;):  d'ailleurs secret story , j'ai jamais regard ...par contre ...entre seule et mal entoure ...l je sais pas ce que je choisirai  ::calim2::

----------


## lola06

Perso je me sens rarement seule, j'ai toujours mes animaux avec moi  ::ccool:: 

Alors plusieurs solutions :
- elle t'a ramen des animaux
- elle t'a trouv des colocataires
- elle t'a inscrite  un club de gym/couture/...
- elle va venir squatter ton chteau toutes les semaines  ::mouarf::  (tu m'tonne !!)
- elle te fais garder ses enfants

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> eh  non ..mais  c'est justement  cause de a que j'ai dcid de ragir ...
> 
> ca fait une semaine que mes amis font tout pour me caser avec les clibataires de mon entourage ...ca les rassurent ...mais moi j'ai pas du tout envie  ...faut que je sorte du cocon "amis "
> 
> une autre ide ??


Elle t'as inscrit  un voyage du type croisire sous le prtexte perfide que cela te fera changer d'air. Sauf qu'une fois que tu auras embarqu tu t'apercevras avec horreur que c'est une croisire sponsorise par Meetic avec Speed-dating obligatoire et diffusion en boucle sur des crans gants de spots o des hommes, en mal de compagnie, expliquent qu'ils aiment les petits chiens, trouvent que la guerre c'est mal et autre genre de portes ouvertes dfonces ...
 ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Fouhhh, de bon matin, commencer par de la philo, mais tu veux notre mort 
> 
> Si on rajoute qu'on peut se sentir seul au milieu d'une foule de gens qu'on connait, tu vois l'tendue de la question ? On n'est pas rendu 
> Allez, je retourne bosser...


eh  J-P  ::zoubi:: 
ca va tellement vite que j'avais loup ta  1ere rponse  :;): 
c'est vrai que faire de la philo comme ca de bon matin ...surtout que c'est pas mon truc , je dois tre malade  ::calim2:: c'est pareil , si dans une foule je me sens seule , c'est que je dprime  ::calim2:: ..
mais avec mon caractre , ca arrive rarement ...c'est plutt moi qui fait rire la galerie  ::wow:: 




> bisou Lola Perso je me sens rarement seule, j'ai toujours mes animaux avec moi  et puis , tu es plus calme que moi ...  
> 
> Alors plusieurs solutions :
> - elle t'a ramen des animaux j'ai dj un chat ...amplement suffisant 
> - elle t'a trouv des colocatairesah tiens , ca serait une ide  ? 
> - elle t'a inscrite  un club de gym/couture/...les 2 , c'est dj fait 
> - elle va venir squatter ton chteau toutes les semaines  (tu m'tonne !!) et voil ..LittleWhite va y croire une fois de plus ...j'ai pas de chateau ...et j'en voudrai pas 
> - elle te fais garder ses enfants euh non ..a pas sre de pouvoir ...mme si j'ai jamais compris pourquoi les enfants m'adorent ...srement parce que je leur ressemble

----------


## ManusDei

> non plus  d'ailleurs secret story , j'ai jamais regard ...par contre ...entre seule et mal entoure ...l je sais pas ce que je choisirai


Regarde, a devrait t'aider  choisir  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Suis-je le seul  avoir l'esprit mal plac sur ce sujet ?

une *femme* qui dit qu'un*e* ami*e* (donc une autre femme) l'a prserve de la solitude sur un forum essentiellement masculin et je serais le seul  me faire un tas de films qui, s'ils sortaient de mon imagination le CSA les censurerait direct ?  :8O: 

Je sais que ce n'est pas a (je ne pense pas que rothen en aurait parl aussi "directement" sur un forum public) mais a me fait bien rire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hizin

Non, et la premire rplique a t dans ce sens-l  :;):

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Suis-je le seul  avoir l'esprit mal plac sur ce sujet ?
> 
> une *femme* qui dit qu'un*e* ami*e* (donc une autre femme) l'a prserve de la solitude sur un forum essentiellement masculin et je serais le seul  me faire un tas de films qui, s'ils sortaient de mon imagination le CSA les censurerait direct ? 
> 
> Je sais que ce n'est pas a (je ne pense pas que rothen en aurait parl aussi "directement" sur un forum public) mais a me fait bien rire


Surtout que dans ce cas, t'as pas tendance  demander ensuite: "Devinez ce qu'elle m'a fait pour me remonter le moral ??"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Elle t'as inscrit  un voyage du type croisire sous le prtexte perfide que cela te fera changer d'air. Sauf qu'une fois que tu auras embarqu tu t'apercevras avec horreur que c'est une croisire sponsorise par Meetic avec Speed-dating obligatoire et diffusion en boucle sur des crans gants de spots o des hommes, en mal de compagnie, expliquent qu'ils aiment les petits chiens, trouvent que la guerre c'est mal et autre genre de portes ouvertes dfonces ...


  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  mais toujours pas  :;):  mais dis donc ...a sent le vcu tout   ::mouarf:: 

par contre c'est vrai , j'ai regard justement l-dessus une mission  la tl , ce genre de sorties, soit disant pour clibataires , c'est une belle arnaque  ::?:  mais d'un autre ct , quand t'es clibataire ..d'un age avanc  ::mouarf::  ou veux tu faire des rencontres ?  ::calim2:: 




> Regarde, a devrait t'aider  choisir


 c'est si dprimant que a ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Suis-je le seul  avoir l'esprit mal plac sur ce sujet ?


Je ne sais pas, qu'entends-tu par "mal" plac ?  ::whistle:: 




> c'est si dprimant que a ?


Tu connais la thorie qui dit que le QI d'un groupe est le plus bas des personnes prsentes *divis* par le nombre de personnes prsentes ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Yop !
> 
> 
> Fouhhh, de bon matin, commencer par de la philo, mais tu veux notre mort 
> 
> Si on rajoute qu'on peut se sentir seul au milieu d'une foule de gens qu'on connait, tu vois l'tendue de la question ? On n'est pas rendu 
> Allez, je retourne bosser...


On peut aussi rajouter le fait que l'on peut ne pas ressentir de solitude particulire sur le moment mais n'en prendre conscience que bien des annes aprs. Ou parfois ne pas en prendre conscience et avoir des soucis divers et varier sans en connaitre l'origine.

Donc aprs une bonne cure de philo de bon matin, on attaque la psycho.
Ce que perso, je fais souvent, car je considre que l'un n'est jamais trs loign de l'autre, et que les 2 ne sont finalement que 2 facettes d'une mme chose.

Et aprs tout a, on s'attaquera  l'apro parce que quand mme a va tre l'heure.

----------


## rothen

> une *femme* qui dit qu'un*e* ami*e* (donc une autre femme) l'a prserve de la solitude sur un forum essentiellement masculin et je serais le seul  me faire un tas de films qui, s'ils sortaient de mon imagination le CSA les censurerait direct ? 
> 
> Je sais que ce n'est pas a (je ne pense pas que rothen en aurait parl aussi "directement" sur un forum public) mais a me fait bien rire


 ah a me rassure que tu ne penses pas a de moi  ::zoubi::  ...en fait ,c'est une exprience que dans ma navet  ::mouarf::  j'ai failli vivre une fois ...et on en a justement parl la semaine dernire avec mon amie de Bordeaux , c'est la plus grosse frayeur qu'on a eu toutes les 2 dans nos sorties  ::?:  ...se faire draguer par des femmes , l'horreur ...enfin pour moi videmment  ::mouarf:: ..comme je fais beaucoup de sorties filles o on dconne , j'ai pas compris de suite  ::oops::  ..oui , oui , j'ai toujours t blonde , c'est pas rcent  ::mouarf2:: 




> Surtout que dans ce cas, t'as pas tendance  demander ensuite: "Devinez ce qu'elle m'a fait pour me remonter le moral ??"


 ah  , ca m'tonne de vous ...demander ce genre de chose , c'est pas votre genre c'est sr  ::mouarf3::

----------


## sevyc64

> ah a me rassure que tu ne penses pas a de moi  ...en fait ,c'est une exprience que dans ma navet  j'ai failli vivre une fois ...et on en a justement parl la semaine dernire avec mon amie de Bordeaux , c'est la plus grosse frayeur qu'on a eu toutes les 2 dans nos sorties  ...se faire draguer par des femmes , l'horreur ...enfin pour moi videmment ..comme je fais beaucoup de sorties filles o on dconne , j'ai pas compris de suite  ..oui , oui , j'ai toujours t blonde , c'est pas rcent


Pourquoi une horreur ?

Faut savoir prendre le bonheur l ou il est !!!

----------


## lola06

Bon puisque j'ai toujours pas trouv, je continue :

- te mettre  l'informatique (rothen nous rejoint !!!  ::ccool:: )
- faire le tri dans tes affaires
- refaire la dcoration de ton chteau (c'est sur que 100 pices a occupe)
- t'inscrire dans une association
- faire le tour du monde (trop trop bien)
- squatter chez elle (elle a un chteau encore plus grand  ::P:  )

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Pourquoi une horreur ?
> Faut savoir prendre le bonheur l ou il est !!!


Je pense que ce n'est pas une raction homophobe que d'tre gn(e), en tant htro, de se faire draguer bien lourdement par une personne du mme sexe.

Dans un autre registre: je me fiche,  titre personnel, des diffrences d'ge dans les couples pour peu que les deux participants soient heureux.
Mais une fois j'ai t dragu " la truelle" par une bonne femme de trente ans mon ane et c'tait effectivement l'horreur car c'est super embarrassant  ::oops:: . T'oses pas "remballer" la personne mais tu n'es pas du tout attir.

----------


## rothen

> Tu connais la thorie qui dit que le QI d'un groupe est le plus bas des personnes prsentes *divis* par le nombre de personnes prsentes ?


 euh , je sais pas si je vais regard ...si jamais a me plait  ::aie:: 




> On peut aussi rajouter le fait que l'on peut ne pas ressentir de solitude particulire sur le moment mais n'en prendre conscience que bien des annes aprs. Ou parfois ne pas en prendre conscience et avoir des soucis divers et varier sans en connaitre l'origine... ouh l ...c'est puissant  mais je pense surtout que a dpend des personnes ...moi je ne me pose pas de questions et j'essaye de voir le positif en tout ...j'ai des amis qui peuvent parler des soires entires de ce genre de chose ...mais moi je tiens pas en place , alors j'ai du mal 
> 
> Et aprs tout a, on s'attaquera  l'apro parce que quand mme a va tre l'heure.alors l , j'adhre tout  fait  ...mais je vais attendre le soir pour prendre le mien ...j'aime pas trop en prendre seule  ...euh remarques , on peut se faire ca de loin ...tu prends quoi comme apro ? 
> 
> sinon , je vous signale , vous n'avez toujours pas trouv

----------


## ManusDei

> Je pense que ce n'est pas une raction homophobe que d'tre gn(e), en tant htro, de se faire draguer bien lourdement par une personne du mme sexe.


Vi, mais l'utilisation des mots horreur et frayeur est un peu forte/maladroite pour parler de simple drague  :;):  (sauf exception, bien entendu)

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Et aprs tout a, on s'attaquera  l'apro parce que quand mme a va tre l'heure.


En v'l une ide qu'elle est bonne  ::ccool:: 
Garon, un ch'tit jaune siouplait, avec des glaons  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

j'arrive mme pas  suivre tellement il y a de rponses ..on voit que c'est un sujet qui vous interesse  ::mouarf:: 

Lola , j'adore tes rponses ...sauf pour l'informatique bien sr  ::mouarf::  , mais tu peux continuer , t'as toujours pas trouv  ::ptdr:: 





> Pourquoi une horreur ?
> 
> Faut savoir prendre le bonheur l ou il est !!!


 ben euh ...disons que le bonheur n'est pas l pour moi   ::oops::  ...j'en ai aucune dans mes amies , et je pourrai pas , je pense que cette exprience  m'avait trop marque ,j'avais  juste eu le temps de m'enfuir , et a je suis pas prte  recommencer  ::calim2::  ...par contre j'ai plein de copains homo , sont charmants , attentionns ...et je ne cours aucun risque , le pied quoi  :;): 




> Je pense que ce n'est pas une raction homophobe que d'tre gn(e), en tant htro, de se faire draguer bien lourdement par une personne du mme sexe. d'accord avec toi 
> 
> Dans un autre registre: je me fiche,  titre personnel, des diffrences d'ge dans les couples pour peu que les deux participants soient heureux.
> Mais une fois j'ai t dragu " la truelle" par une bonne femme de trente ans mon ane et c'tait effectivement l'horreur car c'est super embarrassant . T'oses pas "remballer" la personne mais tu n'es pas du tout attir. ah bon ? c'est pourtant trs  la mode le phnomne cougar ...j'ai pas encore os essayer ...mais pourquoi pas ...qu'est ce que t'as dit Yves ? prendre le bonheur l o il est ? 
> par contre , je comprends que a doit tre gnant d'tre dragu  la truelle ( je ne connaissais pas cete expression ..mais j'aime )quand t'en as pas envie ...





> Vi, mais l'utilisation des mots horreur et frayeur est un peu forte/maladroite pour parler de simple drague  (sauf exception, bien entendu)


 non , non , dans ce cas l c'tait pas trop fort , c'tait un vrai traquenard ...et heureusement qu'on taient 2 , seule je ne m'en serai pas sortie ...si ca t'arrivait avec des mecs , coinc dans un appart , tu reagirais comment ? 

allez , pour me remettre de mes motions  ::(:   (rien qu'en parler je suis toute chose   ::calim2::  )..un petit jaune avec glaons pour JP ..tchin , tchin

----------


## LittleWhite

> - elle va venir squatter ton chteau toutes les semaines  (tu m'tonne !!) et voil ..LittleWhite va y croire une fois de plus ...j'ai pas de chateau ...et j'en voudrai pas


Bah, si tu veux pas de chateau, tu peux me donner le tien, pas de problme  ::): 

Sinon, moi je pense qu'elle a juste ramener des DVDs et que vous avez regard des films.
Ou alors, vous avez fait un jeu d'aventure sur PC (celui dont tu parlais avant)
Ou alors, elle a ramen des poupes, mais en fait, ces poupes taient en fait des petits robots arms qui ont commenc  tout dtruire, donc vous avez fait une sorte de guerre et dtruit les robots (car vous tes les meilleures).
Sinon, vous tes sortie en boite de nuit
Sinon, vous avez juste pris le th (tentative d'empoisonnement ?)
Ou alors vous avez fait une partie de Cluedo
Ou alors, vous n'avez rien fait (... et l ... je me dis que je ne comprend encore moins la gent fminine)
Ou alors, tu l'as emmen au zoo en lui montrant Developpez.com
Ou alors, tu lui a montr l'avatar de Auteur et vous en avez ri environ 2h (minimum)
Ou alors, vous avez retapiss une chambre avec que des ptales de roses (trop classe  ::P: )
Ou alors, vous avez crit une histoire 
Ou alors vous avez fait un dlicieux gateaux
Ou alors, elle n'est jamais venue, mais tu es tellement machiavlique que tu lance des sujets au hasard sur notre forum, pour nous faire chercher pendant quatre journes comment une personne qui n'existe pas  fait pour te remonter le moral.

J'arrte l  ::D: 

Ou alors vous avez pris l'annuaire et appeler des numeros au hasard  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> non , non , dans ce cas l c'tait pas trop fort , c'tait un vrai traquenard ...et heureusement qu'on taient 2 , seule je ne m'en serai pas sortie ...si ca t'arrivait avec des mecs , coinc dans un appart , tu reagirais comment ?


C'est ce qu'il manquait dans le premier post, je croyais (et je pense que j'tais pas le seul) que c'tait dans un bar, ou dehors, avec plein de gens, dont les deux filles  ::P:

----------


## Seb33300

Ce qu'il manque surtout c'est comment vous avez pu vous retrouver dans cette situation ?

Moi je vais pas dans un appart avec juste 2 mecs si je les connais pas  :8O: 
Par contre, avec 2 filles...  ::oops::

----------


## rothen

pour tes rponses LittleWhite , ca va me donner des ides  ::ccool:: ...sauf pour " le pingouin ebouriff ", l j'adore , l'est trop mimi ,  ::zoubi::  Auteur 

mais du coup, avec "ton dlicieux gateau "  j'ai pu voir aussi que tu es gourmand  ::mouarf:: 






> C'est ce qu'il manquait dans le premier post, je croyais (et je pense que j'tais pas le seul) que c'tait dans un bar, ou dehors, avec plein de gens, dont les deux filles


 ah non , a j'aurai gr sans pb .. l'poque , comme j'tais une bombe    ::ange::  , j'avais dj l'habitude de le faire avec les mecs  ::yaisse:: .....

maintenant ,  avec mon age avanc , j'ai plus ce problme     ::cry::  




> Ce qu'il manque surtout c'est comment vous avez pu vous retrouver dans cette situation ?
> 
> Moi je vais pas dans un appart avec juste 2 mecs si je les connais pas 
> Par contre, avec 2 filles...


 tiens , un Bordelais , salut Seb  :;):  

en fait , je pense qu' l'poque c'tait moins dangereux que maintenant ...on rflchissait moins ...et surtout j'ai toujours t nave  ::calim2::  
 en fait elles n'taient pas 2 , mais 6 nanas , on avait sympatis en boite  , et quand elles nous ont invites le lendemain soir ,  une spaguettis partie chez l'une d'entre elles , on n'a pas pens  mal ...6 mecs , peut-tre  ::mouarf::  ..mais l, c'est le genre de choses qu'on faisait souvent  :;):  ...et surtout on n'a pas compris de suite  ::?: , on a d'abord pris a pour un jeu marrant ..ben oui , nave j'ai dit  ::calim2:: ...c'est quand c'est devenu vraiment prcis et qu'on a vu qu'on tait enfermes qu'on a eu peur ...je ne me souviens plus exactement comment on a fait pour s'en sortir , jusque ca pas t facile et qu'on s'est fait insultes quand on a reussi , mais ca , c'tait un moindre mal ...en tous cas , ca nous a marques toutes les 2 , depuis j'vite les femmes  ::aie::  ..non , je plaisante , je trouve que les sorties entre filles sont les meilleures  ::fou::  ...vous aussi je suis sre  ::mouarf:: 

bon , sinon , vous avez toujours pas trouv ? ::roll:: ... ca va tre bien plat aprs tout ce que vous m'avez nomm  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> bon , sinon , vous avez toujours pas trouv ?...bon , ca va tre bien plazt aprs tout ce que vous m'avez nomm


C'est le but, c'est bien plus rigolo d'imaginer une soire toride ou un plan de conqute du monde qu'une soire tisane-tl-papotage  ::mrgreen:: 

Edit : avec plus de personnes on aurait pu imaginer la soire mousse dans la piscine du chteau, mais  deux...

----------


## lola06

Allez dit nous  ::cry::  !!!

(j'ai plus d'ides  ::lol:: )

----------


## rothen

> C'est le but, c'est bien plus rigolo d'imaginer une soire toride ou un plan de conqute du monde qu'une soire tisane-tl-papotage


 ouh l , soire -tisane- papotage  ::calim2::  me souviens plus quand j'en ai faite une  ::roll::  ..

par contre hier soir on a surtout beaucoup ri quand on a visionn les "beaux clibataires " de mon age sur meetic ...trop top   ::mouarf3:: , on se demande comment certains choississent leurs photos  :8O:  ..en tous cas , super exercice pour les abdos  ::ccool:: ...mais  , c'tait juste pour nous amuser..et a a t russi   ::mouarf1:: 

aprs elle m'a inscrite sur un site sympa ...enfin ca a l'air.. OVS ...quelqu'un connait ?  ::roll:: ..je pense que ca existe partout 

PS: j'avais pas vu l'dit MDR

----------


## Hizin

Oui, ma belle-mre est inscrite sur ce site, sur une dclinaison de notre coin.
C'est assez sympa, et a permet de rencontrer des gens, mais comme toutes les rencontres alatoires, a peut trs bien se passer ... comme a peut trs mal.

Je ne connais pas plus le fonctionnement que a, par contre.

----------


## ManusDei

> par contre hier soir on a surtout beaucoup ri quand on a visionn les "beaux clibataires " de mon age sur meetic ...trop top  , on se demande comment certains choississent leurs photos  ..en tous cas , super exercice pour les abdos ...mais  , c'tait juste pour nous amuser..et a a t russi


Pour rire tu peux regarder adopteunmec, ils avaient une prsentation des profils avec des catgories assez fumes il y quelques annes.

----------


## rothen

> Oui, ma belle-mre est inscrite sur ce site, sur une dclinaison de notre coin.
> C'est assez sympa, et a permet de rencontrer des gens, mais comme toutes les rencontres alatoires, a peut trs bien se passer ... comme a peut trs mal..


 oui , ca a l'air sympa , il y a plusieurs sorties tous les jours ..c'est ce qu'il me faut , voir de nouvelles ttes ...mme si bien sr je continuerai a voir mes amis ...mais faut que je sorte de mon cocon , l je suis trop protge  :8O:  ...ca peut que me faire du bien  :;):  ..en plus j'ai mis ma photo hier  23h et dj un message sympa au rveil , c'est bon signe non ?  ::lol::  ..bon , de toutes faons , on verra ...mais faut que je me bouge  :;): 




> Pour rire tu peux regarder adopteunmec, ils avaient une prsentation des profils avec des catgories assez fumes il y quelques annes.


 oui , celui-l je l'ai dj fait il y a quelques semaines  :;):  , je vous en avais parl d'ailleurs , en mme temps qu' ''achte ton jules aux enchres .com "...c'est l que je me suis rendue compte qu'il fallait que j'adapte ma vue  ceux de mon age ...que des papys  ::mouarf::  ...voil ce que c'est que de frquenter  des "jeunes "  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> mon age


qui est ?

(il parat qu'on ne demande pas leur ge aux dames, mais il parat aussi qu'on devrait tre gaux, et moi on n'hsite pas  me demander mon ge  ::P: )

----------


## rothen

> qui est ?
> 
> (il parat qu'on ne demande pas leur ge aux dames, mais il parat aussi qu'on devrait tre gaux, et moi on n'hsite pas  me demander mon ge )


 ben ...si t'as tout bien suivi ...

l'age d'une "mamy" bien sr   ::ange::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> ben ...si t'as tout bien suivi ...
> 
> l'age d'une "mamy" bien sr


Ok, mais pour une mamy, laisse-moi te dire une bonne chose:

YOU ROCK !!
(T'assures !!, pour ceux qui ne tolrent pas les anglicismes  ::P: )

----------


## rothen

trop mignon zeyr2mejetrem  ::love:: 

bon , on va travailler un peu ...enfin vous  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai une personne qui voudrait m'acheter un de mes phonos ,elle va me faire une proposition ...mais moi j'ai aucune ide de ce que ca vaut ..il y a tous les prix sur internet  ::calim2:: 

dj le premier , a mon avis il manque un coude , je n'ai jamais vu un pavillon comme a vers le haut 


vous confirmez avant que je dmonte la maison pour le trouver  ::mouarf:: 

si vous trouvez ce phono , avec un prix de vente , si vous pouviez me mettre le lien  :;):  j'ai vraiment aucune ide ...et pas envie de me faire avoir  ::?: 

le second 



tous les 2 sont en bon tat de fonctionnement ...trs mouvant d'couter des disques la-dessus ..avec tout le pass que a reprsente ...mais non , n'exagrez pas , a j'ai pas connu  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai aussi bien sr plein de disques  :;): 

je suis preneuse de toutes les infos sur ces articles ..vous trouverez peut-tre mieux que moi  ::calim2::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) dj le premier , a mon avis il manque un coude , je n'ai jamais vu un pavillon comme a vers le haut (...)


Pas sr, car en gnral le "machin" qui se pose sur le disque (avec l'aiguille de lecture dedans bien sr  ::mrgreen:: ) est en gnral articul : regarde s'il ne peut pas tourner (doucement, hein ! Pas casser...)

Pour le prix, aucune ide...

----------


## sevyc64

Vu les prix que l'on croise sur le bon coin, je pense que tu peux facilement en demander, autant pour l'un que pour l'autre, dans les 200  250.

Ils valent peut-tre mme plus, mais l faut tre connaisseur pour savoir.

----------


## rothen

> Pas sr, car en gnral le "machin" qui se pose sur le disque (avec l'aiguille de lecture dedans bien sr ) est en gnral articul : regarde s'il ne peut pas tourner (doucement, hein ! Pas casser...).


 pour l'aiguille , oui , j'ai vu qu'elle manquait ..enfin presque tout de suite   ::mouarf:: ...j'ai pris celle de l'autre pour essayer  :;):  ..ca marche , le son est aussi bon ...ou mauvais  ::mouarf::  que l'autre ...on est loin du son actuel  ::aie::  ...

par contre ca me fait bizarre de voir le pavillon vers le haut , quelqu'un a trouv une photo avec un pavillon de cette faon ? 




> Vu les prix que l'on croise sur le bon coin, je pense que tu peux facilement en demander, autant pour l'un que pour l'autre, dans les 200  250.
> 
> Ils valent peut-tre mme plus, mais l faut tre connaisseur pour savoir.


 ouais , c'est pas vident de mettre un prix ...j'en ai vu   tous les prix ...je ne sais vraiment pas comment faire  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

De mmoire, j'avais vu un phono dans les 150 sur une farfouille il y a quelques annes de a (je me souviens qu'il tait complet). Mais je pense, comme Sevyc64, que 200-250 est correct : honntement j'aurais un peu de budget  consacrer  un phono, j'achterais  200 sans problme (surtout le vert et blanc, j'adore  ::love:: ) un phono complet (bein oui, j'ai cinq 78t, je pense que ce serait largement plus sympa  couter avec un phono qu'avec le Teppaz).

C'est bizarre le pavillon vraiment vertical, il en existe qui sont bien orients vers le haut (mais toujours quand mme un petit peu vers l'avant ou un ct en fonction de la faon dont on tourne le coude), mais je n'en ai jamais vus totalement verticaux.

----------


## rothen

coucou Guillaume  ::zoubi:: 
tiens , connect le soir ? c'est rare a   :8O:  ...l'effet "musique " sans doute  ::mouarf:: 
Le Teppaz , ca me dit quelque chose ..un vieux tourne-disque non ?  ::roll:: 

pour le pavillon , je pense aussi qu'il manque aussi quelque chose ...un coude srement ..je chercherai a demain  :;): 

en ce qui concerne On Va Sortir , le site ou m'a inscrite mon amie , j'ai oubli de vous dire que ce qui m'avait plu aussi , c'tait la phrase sur la page : reviens  la vie reelle , notre discution d'hier  :;):  ...un signe du destin srement non ?  ::calim2:: 
bon , de toutes faons je suis inscrite ...et on verra bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,



> Le Teppaz , ca me dit quelque chose ..un vieux tourne-disque non ?


Tutafait, mme que c'est l-dessus, branch sur l'entre PU d'un poste de radio  lampes (fallait attendre que a chauffe...), que j'coutais les 45 T des Stones.
Les nostalgiques comprendront...  ::|: 



> pour le pavillon , je pense aussi qu'il manque aussi quelque chose ...un coude srement ..je chercherai a demain


 Tu devrais faire des photos de l'arrire, d'un peu prs. 
Regarde aussi si le pavillon s'enlve, et s'il n'y aurait pas un autre endroit pour fixer le support. Ouvre tes yeux, quoi  ::P: 

Bon, je vais faire un tour sur un forum de hifi vintage...

----------


## rothen

mais t'es encore l J-P ?  ::roll:: 

j'en  reviens pas ...tu as connu ce truc l  ::roll::  ..t'es presqu'aussi vieux que moi alors  ::mouarf::  ..encore que moi me souviens pas avoir d attendre que a chauffe pour couter les Stones  ::roll:: ...


pour le pavillon , bien sr qu'il s'enlve , il tait comme dab pas avec le reste du phono ...le coude a d se perdre en route  ::aie:: ...et demain je regarderai l'arrire  ::mouarf:: 

bonne nuit  toi  ::kiss:: 

Ah ben t'es l aussi Guigui ? bisou et bonne nuit  toi aussi   ::kiss::

----------


## Jipt

> mais t'es encore l J-P ?


Ben vi (fait trop chaud pour aller au dodo), comm' toi, mais plus pour longtemps quand mme (demain = taf  ::calim2:: )
[EDIT] J'adooooooooooooooore quand tu m'appelles J-P [/EDIT]




> j'en  reviens pas ...tu as connu ce truc l  ..t'es presqu'aussi vieux que moi alors  ..


P'tt' mme un chouchouille de plus  ::mouarf:: 

Bonne nuit,  ::kiss2::

----------


## Lung

> P'tt' mme un chouchouille de plus

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour tout le monde,
Oui Rothen, c'est rare que je me connecte le soir, mais a arrive (la preuve).
Jipt a dj rpondu, effectivement le Teppaz est un vieux tourne-disque. A l'poque o j'ai commenc  acheter des vinyles (milieu des annes 90), les tourne-disques ne se faisaient plus (juste aprs l'arrt de la commercialisation de vinyles neufs) et les platines taient limites aux vitesses 33/45t ( part peut-tre dans le haut de gamme, mais tant alors collgien, le budget n'y tait pas du tout). La platine que j'ai achete  ce moment-l (et que j'utilise toujours) n'a pas la vitesse 78t. J'ai donc rcupr un tourne-disque (d'poque) pour pouvoir couter les quelques 78t que j'ai. Bon, j'arrte avec le 3615 tavie (ou www.tavie.com pour faire plaisir  Lady, cf. page 63).
Bonne journe.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !   ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous avez du ciel bleu ..moi ici c'est pas le cas  ::?: ..et en ouvrant le journal on est de suite rassur : "la mto dprime aussi les abeilles "  ::calim2:: ...
mais qu'est-ce que je fais encore ici  ::roll:: ...faut que je dmnage ..quelqu'un a une grande place pour moi ?  ::calim2::  oui j'ai beaucoup d'affaires  ::yaisse:: ...

mais je sais mme pas , si j'en avais la possibilit , si je partirai  ::roll:: ...comme j'ai fait toute ma vie ici  ::calim2:: ...

au fait , un geek , ca change d'endroit ou pas ? il y en a parmi vous qui ont quitt leurs racines ? si oui , on s'y fait ?  ::roll:: 




> P'tt' mme un chouchouille de plus


ben tu sais quoi J-P  ::zoubi:: ...ca me rassure  :;):  sympa de savoir que je ne suis pas la plus age de ce forum  ::mouarf:: ...d'ailleurs j'ai regard , jai pas connu le teppaz avec meuble en bois ( je suppose que c'est celui-l qui avait la lampe ) mais le petit modle en valisette ...donc tu devrais tre plus ag ..enfin srement  ::lol::  




> 


coucou Lung  :;):  en fait , tu exagres  peine  ::?:  les "beaux mles " de mon age ressemblent presqu'   ::aie::  oui, oui ,je sais ,  c'est effrayant  ::calim2:: ...ou alors ils mentent sur leur age  ::roll:: , mais  ce moment l vaudrait mieux qu'ils mettent une photo o ils sont plus jeunes  ::mouarf::  
bon , j'exagre peut-tre un chouilla , et j'ai pas non plus tout vu ...j'attends que mes abdos soient remis pour y refaire un tour  ::yaisse:: 




> Bon, j'arrte avec le 3615 tavie  .


bonjour Guillaume  ::zoubi::  non, non , continue ...trouver quelqu'un aussi pipelette que moi , c'est rare  ::mouarf:: ..mais j'adore ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> au fait , un geek , ca change d'endroit ou pas ? il y en a parmi vous qui ont quitt leurs racines ? si oui , on s'y fait ?


La racine du geek, c'est internet, donc partout o il y a internet (et un kebab/pizza) le geek est proche de ses racines  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> au fait , un geek , ca change d'endroit ou pas ? il y en a parmi vous qui ont quitt leurs racines ? si oui , on s'y fait ?


Bah, y a pas que les geeks qui dmnagent... Ensuite s'y faire ou pas, a dpend de l'individu (y a des jours o je me demande si j'y retournerais pas,  mes racines [suis pas loin,  peine 200 bornes], et y a des jours je me dis "bof...")




> ben tu sais quoi J-P ...ca me rassure  sympa de savoir que je ne suis pas la plus ge de ce forum ...d'ailleurs j'ai regard , j'ai pas connu le teppaz avec meuble en bois ( je suppose que c'est celui-l qui avait la lampe ) mais le petit modle en valisette ...donc tu devrais tre plus g ..enfin srement


Nan, moi aussi c'tait la valisette, que je branchais sur le poste radio  lampes (y a trop  lire dans ce post, on lit pas tout on dirait,  ::furax:: )

Bonne matine,

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> La racine du geek, c'est internet, donc partout o il y a internet (et un kebab/pizza) le geek est proche de ses racines


Je plussoie. 
Ce qui est marrant, en tant Geek, c'est de voir qu'on a parfois plus de rfrences culturelles en commun avec un geek qui vient de l'autre ct de la plante (au sens propre) qu'avec son voisin de palier.
...
d'ailleurs  titre personnel je pense que ce qui fera un jour la mondialisation (la vraie), ce sera la naissance d'une culture mondiale commune au cours des prochaines dcennies et non uniquement les changes conomiques comme on essaye de nous le faire croire.

D'ailleurs c'est ce qui se passe avec les geeks. Beaucoup d'ados parlent anglais pas parce que c'est enseign  l'cole mais parce que a leur permet de chatter avec le monde entier.

----------


## rothen

> La racine du geek, c'est internet, donc partout o il y a internet (et un kebab/pizza) le geek est proche de ses racines


euh , c'est sr que vu comme  ...en fait , moi c'est presque pareil , si je pouvais emmener mes amis avec moi sur une autre planete , a me derrangerai pas  :;):  ..mais c'est moins facile qu'internet  ::mouarf::  




> Nan, moi aussi c'tait la valisette, que je branchais sur le poste radio  lampes


ah , ah ...je sens que a va tre le concours de l'age entre nous 2  :;): ...sur ce coup l ne sois pas galant , pas la peine de me laisser gagner  ::mouarf2::  ...par contre , pourquoi tu branchais sur le poste de radio  lampe et pas directement dans la prise  ::koi:: 




> d'ailleurs  titre personnel je pense que ce qui fera un jour la mondialisation (la vraie), ce sera la naissance d'une culture mondiale commune au cours des prochaines dcennies et non uniquement les changes conomiques comme on essaye de nous le faire croire.


ouh l ...ca c'est puissant de bon matin  ::calim2::   , ca me parait compltement impossible d'arriver  une culture mondiale commune  :8O:  , tu verrais a comment ?  ::roll::  je serai curieuse de savoir  :;): 

autre sujet : en ce qui concerne les gramophones , la personne me propose 175  pour les 2 ...je ne sais pas quoi faire , ca me semble un peu juste  ::calim2::  votre avis  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> ouh l ...ca c'est puissant de bon matin   , ca me parait compltement impossible d'arriver  une culture mondiale commune  , tu verrais a comment ?  je serai curieuse de savoir


Star Wars, Disney, les JO  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> autre sujet : en ce qui concerne les gramophones , la personne me propose 175  pour les 2 ...je ne sais pas quoi faire , ca me semble un peu juste  votre avis


Oui, a me parat vraiment juste. C'est le prix que j'aurais estim pour un complet. Sachant que pour l'autre il ne te manque que le bras (et que a semble se trouver autour des 30-40).

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> ouh l ...ca c'est puissant de bon matin   , ca me parait compltement impossible d'arriver  une culture mondiale commune  , tu verrais a comment ?  je serai curieuse de savoir


C'est tout  fait possible. Mais, lentement, sur plusieurs dcennies, au fur et  mesure que les diffrences se gomment ainsi que les ingalits (faut esprer). Ce sont nos enfants et nos petits enfants qui forgeront tout a.

Par contre je pense que bien malin serait celui qui pourra dire quelle forme elle prendra car ce sera certainement un melting-pot de toutes les influences dominantes.

...
sinon y'a toujours la solution de provoquer une grosse guerre bien sanglante pour liminer les cultures qui veulent pas rentrer dans le moule qui n'est pas encore dfini  ::aie::  ...  l'ancienne !!

----------


## Auteur

> autre sujet : en ce qui concerne les gramophones , la personne me propose 175  pour les 2 ...je ne sais pas quoi faire , ca me semble un peu juste  votre avis


les deux gramophones pour ce prix (c'est  dire 87,5 l'un) ? ou 2 x 175 ?
J'ai vu des gramophones  150 voire 200 sur eBay.

----------


## LittleWhite

Votre gars qui achte (moi j'ai compris comme a) deux gramophones  175 (les deux) ... c'est pas un brocanteur (ou arcandier) qui fait semblant de donner un bon prix (car oui, c'est un prix qui peu impressionner pour ce truc) ... et qu'il va revendre  peu prs 250 chacun aprs une retouche de peinture / polissage ?

----------


## rothen

> C'est tout  fait possible. Mais, lentement, sur plusieurs dcennies... ce sera certainement un melting-pot de toutes les influences dominantes. oui , c'est possible  ...dj la couleur de peau a t modifie par la mixit  ...mais bon , je vois pas a pour demain 
> 
> ..sinon y'a toujours la solution de provoquer une grosse guerre bien sanglante pour liminer les cultures qui veulent pas rentrer dans le moule qui n'est pas encore dfini  ...  l'ancienne !!.. ca c'est aussi en bonne voie


 il y a aussi la solution de tout recommencer  zro , comme c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois  selon certains  ::roll::  

 en ce qui concerne les gramophones , c'est bien pour les 2 ...ramen  un comme tu l'as fait Auteur  :;): ..87,50  l'un , du coup c'est sr , ca me parait pas assez cher  ::calim2::  ...bon , cet AM je vais chercher mon coude ...et en fonction , je prendrai une dcision  :;):  
en tous cas , c'est bien d'en parler avec vous , a m'ouvre les yeux ,et  c'est sr , ca m'aide beaucoup  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

> ah , ah ...je sens que a va tre le concours de l'age entre nous 2 ...sur ce coup l ne sois pas galant , pas la peine de me laisser gagner


T'inquites, ch'suis sr de gagner, mais j'te laisse deviner, h h h...




> par contre , pourquoi tu branchais sur le poste de radio  lampe et pas directement dans la prise


Rh la blonde  ::mouarf:: 
Je branchais la prise secteur du Teppaz dans le mur, et la prise venant du bras (de la cellule, quoi, le son, donc !) dans l'entre prvue  cet effet sur le poste. Quote de mon post d'hier :


> branch sur l'entre PU d'un poste de radio  lampes


PU = Pick-Up  ::P: 

Bon aprme,

----------


## Jipt

> il y a aussi la solution de tout recommencer  zro , comme c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois  selon certains


Ah ouais, j'ai souvent pens que notre civilisation se terminera (rait ?)  coup de massue dans des cavernes, aprs une belle apocalypse thermo-nuclaire...  ::cry:: 
Mais c'est tout ce qu'on mrite : aprs avoir bien bien salop cette plante, aprs avoir laiss nos merdes sur la Lune, v'l qu'on va en foutre sur Mars, on est vraiment des porcs, on ne mrite pas ce monde  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

> Rh la blonde 
> Je branchais la prise secteur du Teppaz dans le mur, et la prise venant du bras (de la cellule, quoi, le son, donc !) dans l'entre prvue  cet effet sur le poste.


euh ca c'est sr ...je suis blonde  :;):  d'ailleurs l't ca s'claicie mme un peu  ::lol:: ...ca doit tre pour ca que je comprends rien  ::mouarf::  pour moi le Teppaz c'tait un truc complet et indpendant , pourquoi brancher la prise du son sur autre chose  ::roll::  ...t'as pas une photo la-dessus ? en plus , ca peut tre ducatif pour ceux qui n'ont pas connu ...c'est  dire pratiquement tous ceux de ce forum  ::mouarf::  




> Mais c'est tout ce qu'on mrite : aprs avoir bien bien salop cette plante, aprs avoir laiss nos merdes sur la Lune, v'l qu'on va en foutre sur Mars, on est vraiment des porcs, on ne mrite pas ce monde


c'est sr qu'on salit tout , certains reportages montrent des rivires tellement pollues que tout y meurre et j'avais aussi t effare de voir tous les dchets qu'ils avaient rcolt au sommet de mont Everest , un vrai dpotoir  ::calim2::  ..quelqu'un a vu ce document ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah ouais, j'ai souvent pens que notre civilisation se terminera (rait ?)  coup de massue dans des cavernes, aprs une belle apocalypse thermo-nuclaire... 
> Mais c'est tout ce qu'on mrite : aprs avoir bien bien salop cette plante, aprs avoir laiss nos merdes sur la Lune, v'l qu'on va en foutre sur Mars, on est vraiment des porcs, on ne mrite pas ce monde


Je connaissais une citation (de Jesaisplusqui) qui disait quelque chose du style :
"je ne sais pas de quoi sera faite la troisime guerre mondiale mais la quatrime se fera  coup de lance-pierre"

----------


## Jipt

> euh ca c'est sr ...je suis blonde  d'ailleurs l't ca s'claicie mme un peu ...ca doit tre pour ca que je comprends rien  pour moi le Teppaz c'tait un truc complet et indpendant , pourquoi brancher la prise du son sur autre chose  ...t'as pas une photo la-dessus ? en plus , ca peut tre ducatif pour ceux qui n'ont pas connu ...c'est  dire pratiquement tous ceux de ce forum


Qqchse comm' la vignette ci-dessous...




> c'est sr qu'on salit tout , certains reportages montrent des rivires tellement pollues que tout y meurre et j'avais aussi t effare de voir tous les dchets qu'ils avaient rcolt au sommet de mont Everest , un vrai dpotoir  ..quelqu'un a vu ce document ?


Pas moi : j'en ai marre de voir ce genre de choses,  chaque fois je suis un peu plus dgot de l'humanit... Oui je sais, les bons payent pour les mauvais, c'est pas nouveau  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Votre gars qui achte (moi j'ai compris comme a) deux gramophones  175 (les deux) ... c'est pas un brocanteur (ou arcandier) qui fait semblant de donner un bon prix (car oui, c'est un prix qui peu impressionner pour ce truc) ... et qu'il va revendre  peu prs 250 chacun aprs une retouche de peinture / polissage ?


J'ai vraiment eu cette impression. Ca aurait t 175 pice, a pouvait aller, mais l... a me parat pas cher pay.

----------


## rothen

euh J-P , promis , je ne le fais pas exprs  ::calim2::  mais pour ta photo-rponse , moi j'ai une croix  :8O:  ...c'est mon ordi ou c'est pareil pour tout le monde ?  ::roll:: 

pour les phono , la nuit portant conseil , je vais me laisser jusqu' demain pour y rpondre ...mais je pense que vous avez raison , il ne m'en donne pas assez ,   et doue comme je suis  :;):  , je peux les remettre en tat et les revendre plus cher , en plus je suis sre que repeindre le pavillon va super me plaire  ::yaisse3:: 

J'ai toujours pas trouv le coude ...mais en le cherchant je suis tombe sur une caisse avec des pices d'aquarium , et dedans il y avais a 


pour vous donner une chelle ,  fait 50 cms ...est-ce que ca peut faire partie d'un aquarium ? , mais alors  quoi ca peut servir , l je vois pas  :8O:  , sinon , ca peut tre quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> euh J-P , promis , je ne le fais pas exprs  mais pour ta photo-rponse , moi j'ai une croix  ...c'est mon ordi ou c'est pareil pour tout le monde ? 
> 
> pour les phono , la nuit portant conseil , je vais me laisser jusqu' demain pour y rpondre ...mais je pense que vous avez raison , il ne m'en donne pas assez ,   et doue comme je suis  , je peux les remettre en tat et les revendre plus cher , en plus je suis sre que repeindre le pavillon va super me plaire 
> 
> J'ai toujours pas trouv le coude ...mais en le cherchant je suis tombe sur une caisse avec des pices d'aquarium , et dedans il y avais a 
> 
> 
> pour vous donner une chelle ,  fait 50 cms ...est-ce que ca peut faire partie d'un aquarium ? , mais alors  quoi ca peut servir , l je vois pas  , sinon , ca peut tre quoi ?


Alors en fait cela peut tre plusieurs choses. A savoir:
Un osmoseurUn strilisateur UVUn cumeur

Je ne pense pas que cela puisse tre un cumeur.
Sais tu si l'aquarium d'o il provient tait un aquarium d'eau de mer ou d'eau douce ?

Si c'est un strilisateur UV, il doit avoir un fil lectrique ou du moins une prise femelle pour brancher un cble. Il doit tre dvissable sur un des bouts et contenir une espce de non

Le plus probable est que cela soit un osmoseur (Machine qui transforme une mchante eau calcaire et minralise (dure) en eau quasi-pure (douce) pour les poissons (le plus souvent les poissons amazoniens)

EDIT:
QUE JE SUIS C***
Ca n'a rien  voir avec un aquarium. C'est un corps de tlescope (F=focale et il y a les grossissement en dessous)

----------


## ManusDei

> QUE JE SUIS C***


Ok, c'est not.

----------


## Auteur

> EDIT:
> QUE JE SUIS C***
> Ca n'a rien  voir avec un aquarium. C'est un corps de tlescope (F=focale et il y a les grossissement en dessous)


tu aurais cherch Tasco 8V tu serais tomb l-dessus  ::mouarf:: 
http://www.cloudynights.com/photopos...hp?photo=19116

----------


## rothen

> Le plus probable est que cela soit un osmoseur (Machine qui transforme une mchante eau calcaire et minralise (dure) en eau quasi-pure (douce) pour les poissons (le plus souvent les poissons amazoniens)
> EDIT:
> QUE JE SUIS C***
> Ca n'a rien  voir avec un aquarium. C'est un corps de tlescope (F=focale et il y a les grossissement en dessous)


 non , non ,  part la couleur , ca y ressemble ...enfin je trouve  :;): 

c'est a  un osmoseur ? 

ou c'est encore autre chose  ::roll::  mais sr , c'tait pour un aquarium d'eau de mer  :;):  




> tu aurais cherch Tasco 8V tu serais tomb l-dessus 
> http://www.cloudynights.com/photopos...hp?photo=19116


 ben l , comme je suis entrain de chercher des prix de collection de BD et qu' part celle des Tintin ...( encore que l les prix varient pour la mme collection) et que je ne trouve rien  ::cry::  , je fais une over dose de google  ::calim2::  ...alors quand c'est un article un  peu plus technique , ca m'arrange bien pour que vous fassiez la recherche pour moi...et du coup je gagne un temps fou   ::zoubi:: 

bon du coup , avec ta photo , je vois qu'il manque pleins de choses  ce truc ...en admettant que je trouve le tout ..est-ce que ca peut se vendre ? si oui ,  combien ?  ::roll::  ...dj pour savoir si ca vaut le coup que je cherche  ::mouarf::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> non , non ,  part la couleur , ca y ressemble ...enfin je trouve 
> 
> c'est a  un osmoseur ? 
> 
> ou c'est encore autre chose  mais sr , c'tait pour un aquarium d'eau de mer


Ce sont des filtres avec pompe pour un gros aquarium ou une batterie.
Je te conseille d'aller sur un forum aquariophile trs bien http://www.aqua-passion.com

L, de vrais experts t'aideront sans problme.  :;):  Ils sont trs sympas.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Je te conseille d'aller sur un forum aquariophile trs bien http://www.aqua-passion.com (...)


Ah tiens, ce conseil me fait penser  une petite question qui me passait parfois par la tte : comment as-tu dcouvert *ce* forum, Rothen ?

Pour l'absence d'image je ne sais pas quoi te dire, ici elle s'affiche bien...
Et les autres ont d zapper la question.

T'oublieras pas de rpondre  lola06, au fait, qui te demandait la rponse  la question d'hier  ::D: 

Et tu penseras  nous faire une photo gnrale (plan laaaaaaaaarge) de tout ton bazar ? (dj demand,  ::P: )

----------


## Auteur

> ben l , comme je suis entrain de chercher des prix de collection de BD et qu' part celle des Tintin ...( encore que l les prix varient pour la mme collection) et que je ne trouve rien


tu as des 1res ditions des Tintin ?  ::D:  Sinon tu recherches quoi comme bandes dessines ?

----------


## rothen

> Je te conseille d'aller sur un forum aquariophile trs bien http://www.aqua-passion.com
> L, de vrais experts t'aideront sans problme.  Ils sont trs sympas.


 ah super , merci du lien  ::zoubi::  j'irai quand j'attaquerai le coin aquarium ..ca presse pas , il est desaffect ...pas presse de le demonter  ::mouarf:: 




> Ah tiens, ce conseil me fait penser  une petite question qui me passait parfois par la tte : comment as-tu dcouvert *ce* forum, Rothen ?
>  c'est vrai que ce post est un peu dense , on peut pas tout lire  mais il me semble l'avoir dj dit ...enfin je prfre me rpter ...que chercher o j'en ai parl 
> en fait , au dcs de mon mari , comme jusque l je me la coulais douce et ne m'occupais de rien ,juste des sorties  j'ai t plutt dmunie quand c'est arriv ,j'avais jamais touch un papier concernant la maison ,n'avais aucune ide de ce qu'il fallait payer , ni o en taient nos comptes ,  pour dire , je n'avais mme pas une carte bleue  mon nom  ...bref j'ai compltement affol mon entourage qui a tout pris en mains et ils ont vraiment t gniaux ...en fait j'ai dcid de me prendre en mains quand il a t question de vendre la maison .. je ne m'en sentais pas capable moralement ...alors j'ai boug  ...ma chance , d'avoir vendu trs rapidement le bateau , du coup j'avais le temps de voir venir ...et de vider tranquillement la maison en vendant tout  et en voulant donner une seconde vie  tout ce bric a brac 
> au dpart avec les amis que j'avais sous la main ...chacun dans son domaine : orchides , radio-amateurisme , instruments de musique , animations ..etc ...et le seul domaine o je n'avais personne d'assez comptant , c'tait l'informatique 
> alors j'ai tap forum informatique sur google et je suis tombe sur vous ...mon but , trouver une personne de mon coin qui puisse venir  la maison pour trier ..je suis donc alle sur le tchat ...et l c'est Nirvanask1 ( merci toi )qui m'a sugger de faire un post ...faut dire j'tais pas chaude au dbut ...et puis tout le monde a jou le jeu et a t sympa ...Ca m'a beaucoup aide  avancer ...par contre , jamais j'aurai pens tre encore avec vous aujourd'hui et surtout m'y sentir bien ..comme quoi  ...c'tait long ...mais je voulais tout bien expliquer  ...t'es satisfait  ? 
> 
> Pour l'absence d'image je ne sais pas quoi te dire, ici elle s'affiche bien...
> Et les autres ont d zapper la question. il n'y a pas de pice jointe en bas , ca doit tre ca le pb , ca m'tais arriv aussi ...si tu veux bien , recommences en pensant par " gerer les pices jointes , ca devrait marcher  
> 
> ...





> tu as des 1res ditions des Tintin ?  Sinon tu recherches quoi comme bandes dessines ?


 je sais qu'il y a quelques vieux tintin , mais j'y suis encore pas , la c'est les collections reliees ,cuir ou simili , j'en sais rien ...  Tintin , Lucky luck , Asterix ..enfin ces choses l  ..si tu peux m'aider ,ou si quelqu'un s'y connais .. je te ferai une photo demain ...je ne dois pas assez bien cibler sur internet ...enfin , je dvie vite quoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Les Tintin (comme les autres sries) tu as la date d'dition de l'album en premire ou en dernire page.   :;):  Et cette date te permet de connatre la cote d'un album ( condition qu'il soit en bon tat aussi).

----------


## rothen

Coucou Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

pour les Tintins et autres , j'irai voir demain .. :;): 

Mais  il y en a certains o il n'y a aucune indication ..comme les Nick Carter par exemple ...pas facile pour moi de s'y retrouver  ::cry:: 

bon , d'un autre ct , le tout c'est que quelqu'un en veuille ..de toutes faons , je pourrai pas les emmener en maison de retraite  ::mouarf:: 

au fait , tu m'as pas rpondu pour le telescope ...je peux le vendre ou pas ? j'ai presque tout trouv ...j'ai descendu le trpied en bois du grenier , je peux te dire que c'est du costaud ...ca pse une tonne ce truc  ::mouarf:: 

ps : J-P  ::zoubi::  t'as pas dit ...mon explication te conviens ou pas ??

----------


## Auteur

> Coucou Auteur 
> 
> pour les Tintins et autres , j'irai voir demain ..
> 
> Mais  il y en a certains o il n'y a aucune indication ..comme les Nick Carter par exemple ...pas facile pour moi de s'y retrouver 
> 
> bon , d'un autre ct , le tout c'est que quelqu'un en veuille ..de toutes faons , je pourrai pas les emmener en maison de retraite


pour les Nick Carter j'ai trouv a :
http://www.leboncoin.fr/livres/275072952.htm 
C'est bien cette srie ?

Pour les Tintin, tu trouveras toujours un preneur (et c'est dommage de t'en dbarasser). Si tu as des Blake & Mortimer, garde les aussi  ::): 





> au fait , tu m'as pas rpondu pour le telescope ...je peux le vendre ou pas ? j'ai presque tout trouv ...j'ai descendu le trpied en bois du grenier , je peux te dire que c'est du costaud ...ca pse une tonne ce truc


si je compare ta photo avec celle qui est sur le lien que j'ai post, je peux dire qu'il manque beaucoup de chose en plus du pied.

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir tout le monde (encore qu' cette heure-ci, y a plus grand monde  ::mouarf:: ),



> c'est vrai que ce post est un peu dense , on peut pas tout lire  mais il me semble l'avoir dj dit ...enfin je prfre me rpter ...que chercher o j'en ai parl (...)


Merci de ton long post  ::zoubi:: , et de toutes ces explications ; dans tes premiers posts a devait tre plus "tlgraphique"  :;): 




> il n'y a pas de pice jointe en bas , ca doit tre ca le pb , ca m'tais arriv aussi ...si tu veux bien , recommences en pensant par " gerer les pices jointes , ca devrait marcher


J'comprends pas : au taf a s'affichait et effectivement ce soir at home a merdouille... Pourtant je m'tais inspir du post d'un autre (ch'sais plus qui) qui arrivait  mettre une grande image sans vignette en bas,  ::(: 
Et il me semble l'avoir fait aussi il y a quelques semaines...
Bon bref, j'ai corrig le truc (l'a fallu que je retourne  la pche 'vec google  ::D: ), normalement c'est l.
Et comme t'es gentille et mignonne (qui a retouch l'image de ton avatar, qui ne correspond pas  celle de ton profil ?), voil (voir la miniature en bas,  ::furieux:: ) sur quoi je le branchais, enfin, c'est pas ui-l, mais tu vois le genre.




> Envoy par jp
> 
>  T'oublieras pas de rpondre  lola06, au fait, qui te demandait la rponse  la question d'hier
> 
> 
>   ben , je crois qu' a j'ai rpondu ?


Ben je crois pas l'avoir lu...





> Envoy par jp
> 
>  Et tu penseras  nous faire une photo gnrale (plan laaaaaaaaarge) de tout ton bazar ? (dj demand, )
> 
> 
>  NON NON NON ...un jour peut-tre


Si si si, et plus vite que a !  ::sm:: 
Parce que c'est proprement hallucinant (enfin, pour moi), de dcouvrir par petits bouts qui partent dans tous les sens (orchides [et je connais le temps que a demande], informatique [ejcltqd], tous ces bouquins [les a-t-il lus ?], les bidouillages lectroniques [ejcltqd]) ton environnement dense, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire !

----------


## Jipt

> Bonsoir tout le monde (encore qu' cette heure-ci, y a plus grand monde )


Ah ben si, y a Auteur aussi, qui farfouille pour toi  ::ccool:: 
En plus on a post  la mme heure,  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

Au fait lper et son tricot quelqu'un a des nouvelles ? On attend encore les photos  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Pour mon avatar ..c'est moi videmment ...fallait que je fasse quelque chose qui me ressemble ..et pour a , je suis doue  ::yaisse:: 

bon , pour le reste ,  rpondre , c'est beaucoup plus compliqu . ::mouarf:: ..je ferai  demain  :;): 

un gros bisou  Auteur et  J-P  ::kiss:: ( par ordre alphabtique pour ne pas faire de jaloux  ::mouarf:: ..et  ceux qui sont encore l bien sr  :;): 

 demain  ::coucou:: 

Ps : pour Laurent ...il est , aux dernires nouvelles , en stage tricot ... me fait plaisir qu'il prenne a tellement  coeur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Ps : pour Laurent ...il est , aux dernires nouvelles , en stage tricot ... me fait plaisir qu'il prenne a tellement  coeur


tant qu'on n'aura pas les photos on ne le lchera pas  ::mrgreen:: 
lper si tu nous lis, ton tricot avance bien ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> lper si tu nous lis, ton tricot avance bien ?


coucou, arf, si j'avais le temps mais je suis debord en ce moment, j'aurai peut-tre un moment  la fin du mois, je vais bien trouver de la laine en Turquie !  :8-):

----------


## lper

> Ps : pour Laurent ...il est , aux dernires nouvelles , en stage tricot ... me fait plaisir qu'il prenne a tellement  coeur


Faudra pas te defiler pour la photo aussi !  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Faudra pas te defiler pour la photo aussi !


 une photo ?  :8O: 
me souviens pas avoir parl d'une photo  ::roll:: 

me souviens juste avoir parl d'un essayage ...en priv  ::mouarf:: 

bon , pour le reste ...je rponds aprs ..c'tait juste pour souhaiter  tous une bonne journe  ::zoubi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

si si il y a bien une photo qui a t voque un peu plus haut..... mais sur lper et non sur toi (oserais-je dire malheureusement ? ah ben c'est fait....  ::aie:: )
 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> me souviens juste avoir parl d'un essayage ...en priv


 ::ccool::  mais heu tu ne sais pas sur quoi tu vas tomber lol...
 ::sm:: 
Bon en tout cas a motive pour la journe tout a  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> si si il y a bien une photo qui a t voque un peu plus haut..... mais sur lper et non sur toi


Quelle photo, vous voulez une photo de moi en train de tricoter ??  :8O: 
Je savais qu'on avait un grain mais l... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Quelle photo, vous voulez une photo de moi en train de tricoter ??


Bein oui... Mais si tu prfres nous fournir une vido, on s'en contentera  ::aie:: ...

----------


## lper

Vous l'aurez voulue !  ::mouarf:: 
a c'est juste pendant la premire phase du tricot, toujours vrifier le matriel !  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

ouh l ...ca a dj dmarr fort ce matin ...j'ai dj du mal  suivre  ::mouarf2:: 

je vais dj commencer par quelques points 

le premier dj pour mettre tout de suite les choses au point , Laurent je ne pourrai pas venir faire mon essayage chez toi  ::?:  




> mais heu tu ne sais pas sur quoi tu vas tomber lol...


 ca c'est pas du tout mon truc  ::no::  moi je suis plutt de genre "calin-calin " ::calin::  

c'est pas grave , tu me l'enverras par la poste ...avec un peu de chance a ira  ::mouarf:: 

une photo pour Guillaume ...c'est dingue c'est le premier disque sur lequel je suis tombe ..ca te dit quelque chose ? :roll

:

pour Auteur : ::ccool:: ton lien , a a l'air d'tre ca ...voil les miens 


au moins , j'ai une ide du prix  :;): ...mais j'ai aussi celui-l , je pense que c'est l'dition complte 

les seules indications dessus :A;EICHLER,edit,impr;Paris
le Geran(t :pas sre du T ) :SALMON 
est-ce que quelqu'un peut reussir  me trouver a , moi j'ai pas reussi  ::cry:: juste nerve  ::aie:: 

pour faire plaisir  J-P  :;):  un morceau de l'ex serre  orchides , avec ma prfre dessus  :;): 



pour le reste , je vais aller voir ce que j'ai loup  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Un peu que a me dit quelque chose ! J'adoooooore ! Je l'ai vu  30 (surtout que le tien a l'air d'tre en trs bon tat), c'est ce qui m'a retenu de l'acheter.
Le dernier couplet me fait un petit peu penser au pome de Rimbaud "Le dormeur du val".



> Et le lend'main quand je l'ai r'vue
> Elle dormait  moiti nue
> Dans la lumire de l't
> Au beau milieu du champ de bl
> Mais sur le corsage blanc
> Juste  la place du cur
> Y avait trois goutt's de sang
> Qui faisaient comme une fleur
> Comme un p'tit coquelicot, mon me
> Un tout p'tit coquelicot

----------


## lper

C'est un joli trou de verdure en tout cas chez Rothen ! 

 ::rose2::  ::rose::  ::rose2::  ::rose::  ::rose2::  ::rose::  ::rose2::  ::rose::

----------


## minnesota

Coucou tout le monde,

Ouais trs beau pome, et bien sr "le dormeur du val" ne dormait pas...

Sinon moi j'aime bien les 3 premires notes  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ouais trs beau pome, et bien sr "le dormeur du val" ne dormait pas...


C'est aussi le concept dans le dernier couplet de la chanson... Dans les deux premiers couplets la jeune femme dort rellement, mais pas dans le troisime.

----------


## Auteur

Pour le revues de Nick Carter tu peux les vendre 10  15 l'unit d'aprs ce que j'ai pu voir :
http://www.ebay.fr/sch/sis.html?_nkw...d=310331018389

Mais j'ai l'impression que le hros est surtout connu  l'tranger.
Ca t des aventures racontes  la radio, puis j'ai vu qu'il y avait des romans.

Pour le livre reli, mets le de ct, je continue mes recherches.

----------


## rothen

je vais essayer de donner les rponses qui manquent ...enfin , je dis bien essayer , ca va un peu vite  pour mon age avanc  ::mouarf:: 




> Les Tintin (comme les autres sries) tu as la date d'dition de l'album en premire ou en dernire page.   Et cette date te permet de connatre la cote d'un album ( condition qu'il soit en bon tat aussi).


on trouve o ces ctes , sur un site ? si oui , tu as le lien ?  ::roll::  ca pourrait me faire bien avancer ce truc  :;): 




> voil (voir la miniature en bas, ) sur quoi je le branchais, enfin, c'est pas ui-l, mais tu vois le genre. ah oui ...tu dois tre plus ag ...j'ai vu ce truc l que chez des antiquaires 
> Parce que c'est proprement hallucinant (enfin, pour moi), de dcouvrir par petits bouts qui partent dans tous les sens (orchides [et je connais le temps que a demande], informatique [ejcltqd], tous ces bouquins [les a-t-il lus ?], les bidouillages lectroniques [ejcltqd]) ton environnement dense, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire !


ca veut dire quoi a ? :ejcltqd ...je connais pas  ::calim2:: 
pour le reste c'est vrai que mon mari avait beaucoup de passions et qu'il en a  chaque fois fait le tour ...pour les bouquins , eh oui , il les as tous lus , en fait il avait la facult de lire "en diagonal " c'est donn  peu de gens , mais c'est phnomnal , il parcourait les livres  une vitesse c'etait  dingue ..la premire fois qu'il a lu le journal comme a , il avait fini alors que je n'avais lu qu'une page ...je l'ai interrog pour verifier sur des articles , eh bien il avait tout lu ...en plus , il avait vu des choses que moi j'avais pas vu  :8O:  ..enfin , je sais pas si beaucoup font a  ,ca existe forcment mais  moi c'est le seul que j'ai connu  ::calim2::  




> si si il y a bien une photo qui a t voque un peu plus haut..... mais sur lper et non sur toi (oserais-je dire malheureusement ? ah ben c'est fait.... )


   vous m'avez donn le truc pour aller voir sur internet  partir d'une photo ...alors vous pensez bien que je vais pas vous donner la mienne ...sinon vu le nombre qu'il y en a de moi sur la toile vous saurez tout de moi ...alors pas question  ::mouarf::  




> Un peu que a me dit quelque chose ! J'adoooooore !  .


ah je me souvenais bien ..il est pour toi  :;):  moi c'est loin d'tre ma chanson prfre ... ::mouarf:: 




> C'est un joli trou de verdure en tout cas chez Rothen !


ah beaucoup mieux les fleurs Laurent  ::ccool::  ..du coup je vais rflechir pour l'essayage  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , "c'tait" un joli coin de verdure , j'ai donn la quarantaine d'orchides , suivant le voeu de mon mari ,  un passionn comme lui ..que j'ai trouv ..avec du mal .. sur internet ..et qui depuis me donne rgulirement des nouvelles et les photos des expos qu'elles font ...pour celles l je suis tranquille , elles ont une autres vie  :;): 




> Coucou tout le monde,
> Ouais trs beau pome, et bien sr "le dormeur du val" ne dormait pas...


coucou toi  ::zoubi:: ca faisait longtemps  :;): 
pareil pour "le dormeur du val " , m'en souvenais plus  ::mouarf:: ...




> C'est aussi le concept dans le dernier couplet de la chanson... Dans les deux premiers couplets la jeune femme dort rellement, mais pas dans le troisime.


ben c'est triste vos rfrences  ::calim2:: ...il y a rien de plus gai pour finir la semaine ?? ::roll:: 




> Pour le revues de Nick Carter tu peux les vendre 10  15 l'unit d'aprs ce que j'ai pu voir :
> http://www.ebay.fr/sch/sis.html?_nkw...d=310331018389
> 
> Mais j'ai l'impression que le hros est surtout connu  l'tranger.
> Ca t des aventures racontes  la radio, puis j'ai vu qu'il y avait des romans.
> 
> Pour le livre reli, mets le de ct, je continue mes recherches.


merci Auteur pour tes recherches  ::zoubi:: ..et pour les infos dj obtenues 

oui , c'est marrant , il y a plein d'articles sur lui en anglais , mais rien ou presque en franais ::calim2::  ...mais les histoires sont bien crite en Franais..

----------


## Hizin

Il faut voir que les BD et les livres peuvent atteindre des prix normes, dpendant de leur tat et de leur ge.
Vu qu'il y a beaucoup de tintinophile, si tes ouvrages sont en assez bon tat et dans des ditions recherches, tu pourras sans doute en tirer au moins 75 par livre.

Par exemple, pour les Tintins, j'ai a : http://www.bedetheque.com/ventes_ser...istorique.html
Les exemplaires vont entre 5 et 1 000, dpendant de l'dition, la raret, les coquilles, l'unicit, la disponibilit ...

 titre de comparaison, je viens d'acheter une srie de roman datant de dbut 2000 qui ne sont plus dit depuis (une seule dition) en tat neuf (ou tout comme) pour 40 pice (14 bouquins ... mais quand on aime, on ne compte pas).

Ca peut tre de vritables mine d'or, ces petits recueils de bouts papier ...  ::ccool:: 

Comme site, tu as eBay et bdthque, je dirai.

----------


## Auteur

Les Tintin font parti des livres qui ont la cote la plus leve (surtout les premires ditions).
Voici un site qui pourra t'aider, il me semble : http://www.free-tintin.net/catalogue.htm 
Il y a les cotes galement... en Francs  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) ca veut dire quoi a ? :ejcltqd ...je connais pas


Ben a veut dire "et je connais le temps que a demande", mais je ne voulais pas le rpter  chaque fois,  ::mouarf:: 
J'pensais que c'tait vident (puisque c'est marqu en clair la premire fois).

Merci pour la photo d'orchides, a m'a rappel de vieilles histoires...  ::zoubi:: 
Et merci pour les prcisions que tu apportes de ci de l (au compte-gouttes, mais bon  ::P: )

----------


## giragu03

> ben c'est triste vos rfrences ...il y a rien de plus gai pour finir la semaine ??


 Demain ds l'aube,  l'heure o blanchit la campagne... 
Allez puisque tu veux quelque chose de plus gai

----------


## rothen

euh oui , Guillaume, c'est plus gai  ::roll::  ...mais t'as rien de gai ..en plus ...moderne  ::mouarf:: 




> Ben a veut dire "et je connais le temps que a demande", mais je ne voulais pas le rpter  chaque fois, 
> J'pensais que c'tait vident (puisque c'est marqu en clair la premire fois).


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  quand je pense que je le fais mme pas expres , que c'est naturel chez moi ...zut , je pensais m'tre amliore  votre contact  ::mouarf:: 

Pour Hizin et Auteur j'ai presqu'une crise en voyant vos liens  ::cry:: ...quand je vois tout ce que j'ai jet et donn  ::oops::  ...mais bon , de toutes faons j'y changerai rien , c'est fait ...tant pis pour moi  ::calim2::  ...mais a va m'aider avec ce qui reste  ::ccool:: 

bon , si jamais quelqu'un se sent le courage de m'valuer les collections suivantes , ca m'arrangera bien ..l , j'ai une indigestion de livres  ::calim2:: 











oui , oui , je sais , ca fait beaucoup  chercher  ::oops:: ..mais je pense  ceux qui n'ont rien  faire ce WE  ...faut pas qu'ils s'ennuient   ::mouarf::  ...ben oui  , je suis trop gentille   ::ange::

----------


## giragu03

C'est tout dbut des annes 90... En esprant que ce soit assez moderne pour toi. Attention, la chanson peut vite rester en tte...

----------


## Hizin

Pour l'intgral de Tintin relie, j'ai trouv cette annonce : http://www.leboncoin.fr/livres/237830216.htm?ca=12_s
450 sur leboncoin.
Si les livres sont en excellent tat (neuf/comme neuf ... et j'en vois encore sous Blister pour certaines sries), c'est cher.

Ici, l'important est de savoir si la collection de livre est complte ou non.
Par exemple (chiffres fictifs), une collection partielle (4 livres sur 10) pourra valoir 20, mais une collection complte pourra tre  200.

Je te conseils de prendre soin de ces livres, si possible de les ordonner (les mettre ensemble et  la suite) et de poster de nouveau les photos. C'est plus simple pour nous sans avoir  bien chercher sur la photo.

Pour les Tintins, c'est donc la collection intgrale d'Herg, dition Rombaldi qu'il faut chercher. La plupart des autres avec un "R" avec la barre double doivent tre du mme diteur.
Un ordre d'ide : http://www.site-annonce.fr/rombaldi-tintin

EDIT : j'ai trouv a :



> Le volume 1 etait tres courant ca cote serait entre 10 et 20.
> Les Volumes de 2 a 11 entre 20 et 30.
> 
> Seul les 2 derniers sont plus cots 90 pour le Volume 12
> 50 pour le Volume 13, sous reserve d'etre complet (avec les planches Fac Simils de l'alphart)
> 
> Ce qui ferais au mieux 410 l'ensemble.
> 
> Mais a savoir que cette collection part plus souvent aux atentour de 350.
> Mais comme tu annonces que les coins sont un peu abime ca va etre dur de le vendre ce prix.


Le sujet date de dcembre 2011.

Source : http://tintinophile.xooit.fr/t2007-V...e-Rombaldi.htm

----------


## rothen

ah ben voil Guillaume , ca j'aime  ::ccool:: 

euh les paroles  ::oops::  ...mais malgr tout j'adore cette chanson ...c'est une de mes chansons prfres pour danser le rock ...c'est un rythme qui me conviens parfaitement  ::yaisse:: 
d'ailleurs je ne peux pas rester assise quand je l'entends , faut que je bouge dessus ...bon , ben l sans danseur , j'avais personne sous la main  ::mouarf::  dommage   ::calim2:: 

bon , super , ca va me donner la pche pour tout ce WE  :8-):

----------


## rothen

> Pour l'intgral de Tintin relie, j'ai trouv cette annonce : http://www.leboncoin.fr/livres/237830216.htm?ca=12_s
> 450 sur leboncoin.
>  Ici, l'important est de savoir si la collection de livre est complte ou non.
>  Pour les Tintins, c'est donc la collection intgrale d'Herg, dition Rombaldi qu'il faut chercher. La plupart des autres avec un "R" avec la barre double doivent tre du mme diteur.
> Un ordre d'ide : http://www.site-annonce.fr/rombaldi-tintin
> 
> EDIT : j'ai trouv a :
> 
> Le sujet date de dcembre 2011.
> ...


 super Hizin  ::lahola::  ...mme pas besoin d'attendre le WE , avec tes liens ,il y a toutes les collections , dont un qui la vend complte ...enfin qui essaye ... 700  ...je pensais pas que ca valait si cher  ::calim2:: ...je vais pouvoir partir en vacances  ::yaisse::  ...euh , enfin si je la vends bien sr  ::mouarf:: ...en ce qui concerne l'tat , c'est sr , ils sont quasi neuf ...d'ailleurs j'ai appris il y a peu par un copain que le 12 Tintin tait spcial ...ben non , je ne l'avais jamais ouvert  ::oops::  ..voil ce qu'il y a dedans :

sympa non ?  :;):

----------


## Hizin

Le livret dans le coffret, je pense que c'est le fac-simil dans l'autre forumeur parlait. S'il est bien l et intact, a monte la valeur de 20 (environs)  50 (environs).

----------


## rothen

> Le livret dans le coffret, je pense que c'est le fac-simil dans l'autre forumeur parlait. S'il est bien l et intact, a monte la valeur de 20 (environs)  50 (environs).


 comme toutes les collections sont compltes , j'ai intret  vendre ou le tout ou par collection  plutt qu' la pice ..ca serait dommage de les vendre en morceaux  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour ceux qui veulent du gai  ::aie::  :

----------


## rothen

> Pour ceux qui veulent du gai  :


  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  pour le jeu de mot  

en plus ca me rappelle un super souvenir , des copains l'avaient fait en animation a l'un de nos nouvel an , et la rigolade  la confection des costumes , surtout l'indien  ::haha:: 

merci  toi pour le rappel de ce bon moment  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

Ah, pendant que j'y pense et avant que j'oublie :

aprs 15 jours en juillet, je repars en vacances pour une grosse semaine,  ::yaisse:: 
Rendez-vous le mardi 21,  ::ccool:: 

Bises  Rothen et bon courage  ceux qui taffent...

----------


## giragu03

Moi aussi je pars en vacances, mais pour 2 semaines.


Je vous retrouve le lundi 27.
Bon courage  ceux qui travaillent, bonnes vacances aux autres.
J'espre qu' mon retour, je verrai un beau tricot  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

eh bien 

bonnes vacances J-P  ::zoubi:: 

et bonnes vacances Guillaume  ::zoubi:: 

amusez vous bien et profitez un max des bons moments  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Le livret dans le coffret, je pense que c'est le fac-simil dans l'autre forumeur parlait. S'il est bien l et intact, a monte la valeur de 20 (environs)  50 (environs).


il semblerait qu'effectivement ce sont des fac-simil.

Pour Nick Carter, j'ai vu des fascicules  25 l'un (en trs bon tat). Le personnage date de la du fin 19me,  dbut 20me sicle (1900).

Pour le livre, je n'ai rien trouv. Si tu as des informations supplmentaires  donner (une date, un numro de srie, les numros d'pisodes inclus dans la reliure...).

----------


## rothen

> Pour Nick Carter, j'ai vu des fascicules  25 l'un (en trs bon tat). Le personnage date de la du fin 19me,  dbut 20me sicle (1900).
> 
> Pour le livre, je n'ai rien trouv. Si tu as des informations supplmentaires  donner (une date, un numro de srie, les numros d'pisodes inclus dans la reliure...).


 Merci Auteur pour tes recherches ...c'est vrai que c'est pas vident  ::?:  avec tout ce que j'ai dj balanc de valeur  ::(:  j'essaye maintenant de faire attention  :;):  mais c'est pas facile de faire la diffrence entre un truc  jeter et un  vendre  ::?:  ...si tout va bien , je devrais pouvoir rester encore 1 an dans la maison , mais je suis loin d'avoir fini . ::cry:: ..les trucs de valeur , il n'y en a plus , mais il reste plein de petites babioles  estimer , le plus dur quoi  ::(:  

en ce qui concerne le livre , on avait regard avec des amis , aucune indication nulle part  ::?:  en fait c'est les 25 premiers numeros mis l'un derrire l'autre et dans une couverture relie c'est tout ...le pb , ca peut ne rien valoir comme valoir un bon prix  ::calim2:: 

pas trop le moral ce soir  ::?: ...ils m'ont foutu le bourdon les autres avec leurs vacances  ::cry::  ...c'est sr , dans ma "vie d'avant "je partais 3 semaines en juillet et 3 semaines en aot ...l rien ..ca change   ::calim2:: ...bon , il y a pire aussi ...je m'y ferai ...enfin srement   ::calim2:: 
je suis la seule  ne pas partir ou il y en a d'autres ? ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> en ce qui concerne le livre , on avait regard avec des amis , aucune indication nulle part  en fait c'est les 25 premiers numeros mis l'un derrire l'autre et dans une couverture relie c'est tout ...le pb , ca peut ne rien valoir comme valoir un bon prix


25 numros dans ce tome, c'est un bon dbut  ::ccool::  Donc avec les informations que tu m'as donnes voici ce que j'ai trouv. Sois bien assise  ::mouarf:: 

http://www.priceminister.com/s/nick+...B0+151+%E0+175
http://www.abebooks.fr/Nick-Carter-g...e/918787181/bd (l c'est pour les numros de 151  175)
Je te conseille de le garder  :;):  ou alors de le faire expertiser par un libraire spcialiste.

----------


## rothen

ah oui , heureusement que je suis bien assise  ::mouarf:: ...

le garder non , ca sert  rien , il n'y a personne derrire moi  ::?:  ...o je peux trouver un libraire spcialiste ? sur internet  ::roll:: 

en tous cas , c'est  ::ccool:: ...ca remonte le moral ce genre de chose ...je vais quand mme peut-tre finir par partir en vacances  ::mouarf:: 

merci  toi  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

Prs de chez toi tu n'as pas un marchand de livres ? Ou de bandes dessines (comme BDfugue, ils peuvent te donner une adresse par exemple) ? 

Pour l'dition Rombaldi des Schtroumpfs j'ai trouv ceci :
http://www.schtroumpfmania.com/49.html

Pour les Gaston Lagaffe, il semblerait que chaque tome vaille entre 40 et 50.

----------


## rothen

> Prs de chez toi tu n'as pas un marchand de livres ? Ou de bandes dessines (comme BDfugue, ils peuvent te donner une adresse par exemple) ?  chez moi non , mais peut-tre sur Metz ou Nany , je me renseignerai ..c'est sr que l j'ai intret au lieu de le vendre  rien dans un vide grenier 
> 
> Pour l'dition Rombaldi des Schtroumpfs j'ai trouv ceci :
> http://www.schtroumpfmania.com/49.html suis alle voir les albums des Schroumphs  , pour voir si le tome 5 avait dedans ce qu'ils disaient ...mais il n'est mme pas ouvert  , vaut mieux que je le laisse ferm non ? 
> 
> Pour les Gastion Lagaffe, il semblerait que chaque tome vaille entre 40 et 50.


en tous cas t'as bien avanc , moi j'avais rien trouv ,  part les Tintins  ::?: 

entre toi et Hizin , vous avez fait vraiment du bon travail  ::ccool:: ...bon , c'est sr , aprs faut russir  les vendre ...mais au moins , j'ai une ide du prix  , je ne me ferai pas avoir  ::ccool:: 

ah , au fait , en ce qui concerne les phonos , suite  la discution d'hier , je ne les vends pas au prix propos , c'est sr , c'est pas assez pay , vous avez raison  :;): ..en plus , ca va bien me plaire de les restaurer  ::):

----------


## Auteur

> suis alle voir les albums des Schroumphs , pour voir si le tome 5 avait dedans ce qu'ils disaient ...mais il n'est mme pas ouvert , vaut mieux que je le laisse ferm non ?


tu peux peut-tre faire monter un peu le prix, car le livre n'a jamais t ouvert, il est neuf.

Pour les Tintin il faut bien regarder la date de l'dition et la maison d'dition. Si je ne me trompe pas les ditions les plus anciennes sont chez Casterman (et les ditions les plus rcentes sont chez Moulinsart).



tu as de vrais trsors  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> tu peux peut-tre faire monter un peu le prix, car le livre n'a jamais t ouvert, il est neuf.


 ben je trouvais dj le prix lev  :8O:  ...

en tous cas merci pour toutes tes recherches  ::zoubi:: ...a m'avance bien ... :;):  

bonne nuit  toi  ...tu la mrites vraiment ce soir ...j'y mets tout mon coeur   ::kiss::

----------


## giragu03

> ben je trouvais dj le prix lev  ...
> 
> en tous cas merci pour toutes tes recherches ...a m'avance bien ... 
> 
> bonne nuit  toi  ...tu la mrites vraiment ce soir ...j'y mets tout mon coeur


Bravo Auteur pour toutes ces recherches !
Je te confirme que les ditions Casterman ont publi les Tintins avant les ditions Moulinsart.
Bonne nuit (et Rothen, ne dprime pas parce qu'on est quelques uns en vacances)
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> Bravo Auteur pour toutes ces recherches !


Merci  ::): 





> Je te confirme que les ditions Casterman ont publi les Tintins avant les ditions Moulinsart.


et l le prix d'un Tintin peut monter trs haut  :;):

----------


## rothen

ah ..ben Guillaume ,on voit que c'est les vacances ...t'es encore lev  ::mouarf:: 

pour la dprime , c'est de ta faute avec la dernire chanson que tu as mise ...trop de souvenirs sont revenus  ::cry:: 

mais bon , l grce aux bonnes nouvelles d'Auteur  ..a va beaucoup mieux :;):  ...j'ai plus qu' chercher o je vais aller  en vacances  ::yaisse::

----------


## giragu03

> ah ..ben on voit que c'est les vacances ...t'es encore lev 
> 
> pour la dprime , c'est de ta faute avec la dernire chanson que tu as mise ...trop de souvenirs sont revenus 
> 
> mais bon , l grce aux bonnes nouvelles d'Auteur  ..a va beaucoup mieux ...j'ai plus qu' chercher o je vais aller  en vacances


Bon j'aurais d mettre celle-ci alors ?





Le vendredi, je suis souvent encore lev  cette heure.
Auteur, je sais, Tintin et Astrix dans leurs premires ditions a peut monter vraiment haut.
Cette fois, au dodo.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> ..j'ai plus qu' chercher o je vais aller  en vacances


en croisre avec developpez.com  et le string de lper  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> en croisre avec developpez.com  et le string de lper


Voici un avant-got en exclusivit  ::aie::  :

----------


## rothen

Bonne nuit Guillaume  ::zoubi::  ...et merci pour les clin d'oeil  ::lol::  




> en croisre avec developpez.com  et le string de lper


  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: ...OK pour la croisre  :;): ..c'est vraiment ce qui me manque  ::calim2:: ...mais si j'attends sur le string de  Laurent ...je sens que je vais finir comme dans la chanson de Carlos  :;):

----------


## rothen

juste un petit passage aujourd'hui pour souhaiter  tous de passer un 



bisous  ::zoubi::  ....et  lundi si tout va bien  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

C'est normal que rothen possde des trsors, elle vit dans le chateau de Moulinsart  ::): 
C'est normal que le chateau ait le mme nom que les ditions qui ont un moment publi les tintins ?

Sinon ... y a des gens pas en vacances (mais je suis en week end  ::P:  \ o / )

----------


## Auteur

> C'est normal que le chateau ait le mme nom que les ditions qui ont un moment publi les tintins ?


Casterman tait un des premiers diteurs de Tintin. Ensuite aprs la mort d'Herg, les ayant-droits ont cr une maison d'dition au nom du chteau de Moulinsart  :;):  Aujourd'hui, les ditions Moulinsart publient toujours les Tintin.

----------


## Rachel

> C'est normal que rothen possde des trsors, elle vit dans le chateau de Moulinsart 
> C'est normal que le chateau ait le mme nom que les ditions qui ont un moment publi les tintins ?
> 
> Sinon ... y a des gens pas en vacances (mais je suis en week end  \ o / )


si tu considres que le chmage n'est pas des vacances, alors je suis avec toi  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Rothen, tu n'as jamais pens  faire appel  mission de M6 "Un tresor dans votre maison" pour vider ton chteau ?

Je viens de voir un bout de celle de ce soir, un magnifique vase estim 50 aux enchres est partir pour 500

----------


## Lung

> tu as de vrais trsors


+1000
 :8O:

----------


## rothen

> si tu considres que le chmage n'est pas des vacances, alors je suis avec toi


 euh non  ::?:  ...dsole pour toi  ::calim2::  ...j'espre que tu vas vite trouver du travail  :;): 




> Rothen, tu n'as jamais pens  faire appel  mission de M6 "Un tresor dans votre maison" pour vider ton chteau  
> Je viens de voir un bout de celle de ce soir, un magnifique vase estim 50 aux enchres est partir pour 500


 ah non Yves , tu t'y mets pas aussi pour le chateau  ::furieux::  ::mouarf:: 

en fait , je n'ai pas assez de choses de valeur pour faire cette emission , mais avec le bric  brac que j'ai , j'ai dj pens  faire une vente aux enchres prive ...ca me permettrait de vider d'un coup la maison , par contre je sais pas trop comment faire pour l'organiser    ::calim2::  quelqu'un a une ide ? ::roll::

----------


## Rachel

> euh non  ...dsole pour toi  ...j'espre que tu vas vite trouver du travail 
> 
> 
> 
>  ah non Yves , tu t'y mets pas aussi pour le chateau 
> 
> en fait , je n'ai pas assez de choses de valeur pour faire cette emission , mais avec le bric  brac que j'ai , j'ai dj pens  faire une vente aux enchres prive ...ca me permettrait de vider d'un coup la maison , par contre je sais pas trop comment faire pour l'organiser    quelqu'un a une ide ?


je l'espre aussi ^^. Si ton emploi du temps le permet,  regarde les brocantes dans ta rgion, tu pourrais te prendre une place un week end et tenter de te sparer de quelques affaires  ::):

----------


## rothen

::salut::  tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous avez la pleine forme  :;):  
moi , aussi , avec ce super temps c'est gnial  ::lun::  ...par contre pour bosser , a je sens que ca va tre une autre histoire ...
pas envie du tout  ::wow:: 

si quelqu'un a un sujet ...lger  :;):   lancer , c'est le moment ..a , ca devrait m'aller  ::yaisse2:: 




> Si ton emploi du temps le permet,  regarde les brocantes dans ta rgion, tu pourrais te prendre une place un week end et tenter de te sparer de quelques affaires


 en fait pour les brocantes j'ai un double problme  ::?: d'abord je ne pouvais pas garder les 2 voitures , il a bien fallu faire un choix ...bon , maintenant vous me connaissez assez pour savoir que j'ai pas fait le plus raisonnable  ::fou:: 
je n'ai pas gard la berline qui aurait t super pour les brocantes ,choisie bien grande pour transporter tout le matriel musique pour les soires fiestas entre copains ...mais la mienne , copine de mes sorties ...beaucoup moins adapte  ::?:  enfin aux brocantes , parce qu' moi , elle va parfaitement  ::wow:: 

la 2eme raison , les brocantes faut y tre tt le matin , souvent  5h ...comme j'ai plus l'age des nuits blanches , me faut au moins 4 H par nuit maintenant pour tre  peu prs en forme  ::aie::  ca voudrait dire pas de sorties le samedi soir ...impossible  ::mouarf2:: 
donc du coup , en brocante , je ne peux faire que celle de mon village  :;): et encore cette anne je ne pourrais faire que le matin , suis invite chez des cops le midi..ouais je sais , je ne suis pas raisonnable du tout ...mais trop tard pour me refaire  ::mouarf3:: 

c'est pour ca qu'une vente aux enchres prives me conviendrait bien  :;):  quelqu'un a une ide de comment on peut organiser ca ? ::roll::  

sinon , alors , vous avez quoi en sujet ...lger  ::lol::  

 mais alors pas du tout , du tout , envie de bosser  ::fou::

----------


## rothen

euh ...j'ai besoin de vous , j'ai fait une btise  ::?:  oui , bon , c'est sr , avec l'humeur que j'avais aujourd'hui , je ne pouvais que russir un truc comme   ::fou:: 

voil : j'ai voulu rcuperer des smiles  partir de l'un de ceux que j'aimais bien qu'un de vous a mis sur le forum ...et euh , j'ai d faire une fausse manoeuvre  quelque part , parce que non seulement j'ai pas eu mes smiles  ::cry::  , mais en plus maintenant j'ai un programme qui me met des trucs partout , jusque sur facebook ..et du coup , avec mon ordi , j'ai plein de fentres qui s'ouvrent partout  ::?: 

qui se sent la patience pour m'expliquer ...en mots simples videmment  ::mouarf::  comment desinstaller ce programme , il s'appelle "Iminent " ...alors , il y a quelqu'un qui veut se lancer dans cette dlicate mission  ::calim2::

----------


## lola06

Coucou,

Ils expliquent sur leur site comment dsinstaller le programme.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Tu as install un logiciel malveillant.

Pour le dsinstaller il faut suivre la procdure ici : http://www.wikikou.fr/search-iminent...tuce-1255.html

Si tu ne comprends pas tout reviens nous voir...

[EDIT] Grilled

----------


## rothen

merci Lola , merci Guigui  ::zoubi:: 

je croyais avoir russi , mais non  ::cry:: 

je ne l'ai plus sur internet exploreur , ni sur facebook ,c'est dj   ::lol:: 

 mais c'est toujours sur firefox ...j'ai d louper un pisode comme dab  ::?: 

bon , je vous ferai une photo dbut AM , comme  vous me direz o je dois cliquer , j'ai pas trouv  ::calim2:: 

bon app en attendant  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Peut tre en regardant dans les menus de Firefox et plus prcisment le menu des modules (modules complmentaires).

----------


## rothen

ouh l , c'est pas vraiment entrain de s'arranger  ::cry::  ..en plus le copain qui m'avait aid pour l'ordi n'est pas dispo avant 3 semaines ...j'espre que vous allez pouvoir m'aider  ::calim2:: 

alors l je suis tombe sur cette page 

qu'est-ce que je dois faire  ::calim2:: 

bien sr je compte sur vous pour me dire si je dois enlever des photos o il y aurait des indications personnelles , comme j'y connais rien  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

bon , ben comme personne n'a l'air de pouvoir m'aider  ::calim2:: 

j'essaye toute seule ..on verra bien  ::mouarf:: 

peut-tre  tout  l'heure ...si j'ai pas tout cass doue comme je suis   ::mouarf3::

----------


## ManusDei

Windows Defender, ben c'est un produit Microsoft, donc oui, tu devrais lancer l'analyse (c'est un anti-popup, entre autres).

Pour Internet Explorer, je ne sais pas trop, tu utilises une version Beta (c'est  dire pas finie), donc que tu aies des problmes est normal. La question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi une version Beta ? Qui a install une version Beta sur ce PC ?

----------


## rothen

oh que je me suis pris la tte avec ce truc l  ::arf:: de l'analyse il est sorti 
" windows internet 9 beta a cess de fonctionn correctement " avec la solution pour rgler le pb ...j'ai tout suivi , reussi  arriver ou ils disaient et l , il y avait :
activez la case  cocher " utiliser le rendu logiciel au lieu du rendu GPU " ..eh bien j'ai tout lu plusieurs fois , elle n'y tait pas  ::cry:: 

je ne sais pas qui a installer une version Beta , mais c'est l'ordi de mon mari , pour bien faire faudrait tout enlever et repartir  zro ...mais je veux d'abord voir tout ce qu'il y a dessus  ::whistle::  mme si c'est pas forcment une bonne chose de tout dcouvrir  ::?:  sans doute une autre faon de faire son deuil  ::ange:: 

en ce qui concerne l'informatique , c'est sr , c'est vraiment pas pour moi , je m'en sors pas  ::arf:: ...l je ne sais mme pas trop ce que j'ai fait , mais bon ,iminent a l'air de ne plus tre l c'est dj   :;):  ...pour les dgats que j'ai pu faire , ben euh , je verrai a  l'usage  ::mouarf::  

l , je vais laisser passer la nuit pour tre sre , mais je crois que pour ma sant mentale , il va falloir que je fasse une pause internet  ::calim2::  ...je vous dirai ca demain  :;):

----------


## Auteur

bonsoir Rothen,

tu peux installer la version finale de IE 9 :
http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/w...net-explorer-9

Par contre, il te faut connatre la version de Windows que tu utilises avant de l'installer.

 ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

bonsoir Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

oh , tout a je ne sais pas faire  ::calim2:: 
je pense que sur celui-l j'ai windows vista ..mais mme pas sre  ::?: 

j''ai un ami Suisse qui s'y connait bien et qui doit passer la semaine prochaine , je lui demanderai de me le faire ...pas la peine que je fasse des dgats  ::?: ..

et d'ici l je pense que je vais m'arer l'esprit .. trop peur de craquer  ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> et d'ici l je pense que je vais m'arer l'esprit .. trop peur de craquer


rhooo  ::calin::  ne te fais pas de soucis comme a

----------


## rothen

vraiment trop gentil  toi  ::love2:: ...

a fait du bien  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> oh , tout a je ne sais pas faire 
> je pense que sur celui-l j'ai windows vista ..mais mme pas sre


Dmarrer -> Panneau de Configuration -> Systme

Normalement a t'ouvre une fentre avec quelques informations, dont le nom du windows (Vista, XP ou Seven, 32 ou 64).

PS : Si "Systme" n'est pas prsent dans Panneau de configuration, tu dois avoir une zone de saisie en haut  droite de la fentre, tu tapes Systme dedans et a devrait te le trouver.

----------


## rothen

merci Manusdei  ::zoubi:: 

bon alors j'ai trouv
Windows 7 dition familiale premium 
c'est bien a ou je ferai mieux de changer  ::calim2:: 


                                      tous  :;): 

Comme vous l'avez sans doute remarqu , depuis hier j'ai une baisse de moral , over dose d'ordinateur je pense 

vouloir changer de vie en m'inscrivant sur des sites idiots n'tait pas une bonne ide ...c'est dprimant  ::cry:: ...en plus , genre de truc  faire des conneries qu'on regrette aprs   ::fou:: 
comme en plus , j'ai pas eu ma bulle de plein air " vacances " , je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme  ::calim2:: 

alors j'ai dcid de me prendre en mains  , de couper l'ordi et de me faire une over dose de balade et de plein air  :;):  de toutes faons l c'est le WE du 15 aout , donc je vous manquerai pas  :;): 

je coupe  midi donc si vous voulez faire un coucou avant  ::calim2:: 

sinon ,  bientt  ::coucou::

----------


## sevyc64

> Windows 7 dition familiale premium


C'est bon, change rien.


Et bon WE alors.

----------


## rothen

> C'est bon, change rien. ah ben c'est dj une bonne nouvelle 
> 
> 
> Et bon WE alors. merci Yves  bon WE  toi aussi

----------


## ManusDei

> alors j'ai dcid de me prendre en mains  , de couper l'ordi et de me faire une over dose de balade et de plein air  de toutes faons l c'est le WE du 15 aout , donc je vous manquerai pas


Elle a un week-end du 15 aot, elle  ::cry:: 

Bon week-end  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Amuse toi bien  ::zoubi::   ::fleur::

----------


## sevyc64

> Elle a un week-end du 15 aot, elle 
> 
> Bon week-end


Oui, c'est le privilge de ceux qui travaillent pas.

mme si certains comme moi, prfreraient avoir un job et pas de we du 15 aout.

----------


## rothen

quote=ManusDei;6845235]Elle a un week-end du 15 aot, elle  ::cry:: 

Bon week-end  :;): [/quote]
 euh ...un WE , si on veut , je pars pas ::?: 

je vais juste m'aerer en cumant la campagne et les bois autour du village , et me balader au bord de la Moselle ....pour faire le vide et revenir aux choses essentielles ...avant que je disjoncte  ::fou::  




> Amuse toi bien  
> 
> merci Auteur ...surtout pour la fleur   ..mais l ..si je veux faire un break ..vaut mieux que je sois sage





> Oui, c'est le privilge de ceux qui travaillent pas.
> 
> mme si certains comme moi, prfreraient avoir un job et pas de we du 15 aout.


 pour ca Yves , t'as tout  fait raison  :;): ...mais moi , j'ai le privilge de l'age ...faut bien qu'il y ait un avantage  ::mouarf:: 

 bises et ...

----------


## LittleWhite

Bon long week end rothen  ::):

----------


## minnesota

Salut tout le monde - 

Eh, dite donc !  j'ai l'impression que vous l'avez tous pris ce week-end du 15 aout  ::aie::  




> et revenir aux choses essentielles ...


Une bonne (grosse) ptisserie  la crme (mon gteau prfr: le poirier, sinon hors commande, le fraisier, la fort noire ou le moka )  ::P:  rien de plus essentiel  ::mouarf::  et puis les glaces aussi  ::aie:: 




> ...avant que je disjoncte


Pour a aussi j'ai la solution... Il faut triturer les prises lectriques... 
Si le disjoncteur disjoncte avant, alors c'est gagn  ::aie:: 

Sinon j'espre que a va aller trs rapidement pour le mieux, on a tous eu un moment ou un autre eu besoin de faire le point, moi compris (a sent le plonasme)... le tout c'est d'en ressortir grandit... savoir qui on est et ou en va... en gros savoir faire la part des choses et connatre ses priorits (a sent encore le plonasme)... (je sais pas ce que j'ai aujourd'hui  ::aie:: ) 

bon courage... et tarde pas trop  donner des nouvelles, sinon j'appelle Interpol  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

Bon, je suis de retour, je viens de me faire 2 semaines de vacances. Et comme tout informaticien qui se respecte, je les ai passes dans un coin paum des Pyrnes sans internet et sans ordinateur (mme le portable de captais pas, je pensais pouvoir m'en servir pour venir lire et poster ici... ::aie:: ).

Bref,  part a, il a fait beau, je mettrais des photos  l'occasion.  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

> je les ai passes dans un coin paum des Pyrnes


O ?
Dans mon coin si a presse (enfin pas loin, je suis en plaine)

----------


## Barsy

> O ?
> Dans mon coin si a presse (enfin pas loin, je suis en plaine)


D'abord une semaine  Formigure  ct des Angles. Et ensuite on a driv de quelques kilomtres vers l'ouest pour se retrouver  Bagnre de Luchon.

----------


## sevyc64

Ok, c'est les Pyrnes centrales, c'est assez loin de chez moi quand mme.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

Ravie de vous retrouver  ::P: et super contente de vos marques daffection , cest le genre de choses qui font un bien fou . :;): 

Cette pause nature ma remis les ides en place et je reviens en pleine forme .. :8-): 

On se connat suffisamment maintenant pour que je vous explique le problme que jai eu . Ceux qui ont vcu un deuil ont d ressentir la mme chose , trs dur de passer le passage du cap des 1 an  ::cry:: sans doute parce que cest une date symbolique , mais en tous cas cest l que jai pris conscience que mon mari ne reviendrait plus   ::calim2:: , quil fallait que jarrte de faire comme si ctait juste une pause dans ma vie  il fallait que je me fasse une autre vie mais pas en minscrivant sur des sites idiots , encore plus dprimant  ::fou:: et l , avec mon break rflexion , vidage de tte , cest beaucoup plus clair . ::ccool:: 

Il faut que je me fasse une identit propre ..et plus la femme de il y a plus qu mais ca va aller  :;): 

En tous cas , cette pause nature ma russie  je suis lumineuse et bronze bon du coup jai essay le string de Laurent  ::mouarf:: 
 

 il va impec vous trouvez pas ? ::roll:: 

Bon , manque les petits curs ..mais faut pas exagrer , dj la couleur est chouette 

et vous , comment ca va ?

----------


## Rachel

bon retour rothen  ::):

----------


## rothen

merci Rotrevrep ...c'est sympa  ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> En tous cas , cette pause nature ma russie  je suis lumineuse et bronze bon du coup jai essay le string de Laurent


Coucou Rothen  ::zoubi:: , 
je savais qu'il te plairait et il te sied  ravir  ::love:: !  ::mouarf::  
Bon ben moi je pars retrouver ma chrie  la fin de la semaine pour enfin de belles vacances, alors c'est vraiment dur d'attendre !!!!  ::zen::

----------


## rothen

oui , oui , Laurent ..t'as vraiment fait du beau travail  ::ccool:: 

comme quoi ,c'est comme tout ,  il suffit de s'y mettre  ::mouarf3:: 

bon , alors , personne a quelque chose  raconter ou ramen de belles photos de vacances   ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Coucou rothen et aux autres aussi !! Je suis de retour des mes 2 semaines de vacances et je viens de rattraper le 12 pages que j'ai manqu (vous avez t bien productifs !!)

J'ai mme pas de photo sous la mains pour vous montrez (la moiti sont encore dans mon appareil photo)
Si j'ai le temps ce soir ou demain je vous montrerais la photo de Huan Huan un des 2 pandas prt par la Chine que j'ai t voir au zoo de Beauval !

----------


## rothen

coucou Lady  :;): 

ah ben j'espre que tu en as bien profit de tes vacances ..c'est toujours un bon moment  ::ccool:: 

ah oui , pour les pandas , je suis sre que je vais adorer  :;): 

et les autres , alors , les photos de vacances ?

----------


## Lady

Comme promis des photos ... Finalement pas de paysage mais juste pour vous montrez qu'en t y a pas que les humains qui lzarde au soleil! 
(bon la premire photo a lzarde bien mais pas au soleil)

----------


## LittleWhite

Super les photos  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

J'aime beaucoup ce tigre blanc  ::D:

----------


## Lady

> J'aime beaucoup ce tigre blanc


Et encore celui l a devait tre le femelle y en avait un superbe et ENORME mais il tait enferm (vu comment il tait nerveux une des femelles devait tre en chaleur) et du coup pas de photo potable  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

waouh ...trop belles tes photos Lady   ::ccool:: 

ils sont trognons , j'adore  ::love:: 

euh ,  part peut-tre celui-l  ::calim2:: 


je le trouve "original" mais il me fait un peu peur  :8O: 

comme on est dans "identification de matriel " ::mouarf::  , c'est quoi comme varit de lezard , il a quel nom  ::roll::

----------


## lola06

Elles sont superbes tes photos.

J'y suis alle il y a un mois mais malheureusement mon appareil photo n'est vraiment pas bon, les photos sont pas trs belles.  ::cry:: 

Perso j'ai ador les koalas, j'ai des photos trop mimi...

----------


## Lady

> Elles sont superbes tes photos.
> 
> J'y suis alle il y a un mois mais malheureusement mon appareil photo n'est vraiment pas bon, les photos sont pas trs belles. 
> 
> Perso j'ai ador les koalas, j'ai des photos trop mimi...


On a pas pu trop voir les koalas car dans les serres avec la grosse poussette de bb et la chaleur on allait assez vite

Rothen >> je crois pas qu'on ai pris l'affiche avec le nom pour ce lezard mais ca doit pouvoir se retrouver... Alors a priori je dirait Iguane vert du Mexique.

----------


## Auteur

> comme on est dans "identification de matriel " , c'est quoi comme varit de lezard , il a quel nom


on dirait Gecko

 ::dehors::  



Gecko si tu passes par ici  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

> on dirait Gecko
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> Gecko si tu passes par ici


 en plus , en pleine confiance je suis alle sur le lien pour amliorer ma culture  ::mouarf:: 

t'as pas honte ?? ::lol:: 

l'indication de Lady est srement plus fiable  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Coucou tout le monde,



> Coucou rothen et aux autres aussi !! Je suis de retour des mes 2 semaines de vacances et je viens de rattraper le 12 pages que j'ai manqu (...)


Je rentre aussi, hlas, aprs seulement 10 jours, et j'ai mme pas le courage de regarder ces 12 pages (merci Lady pour la prcision), mme si j'ai un peu survol les discussions de *cette* page.
Bon, faut dire aussi que je suis rest scotch sur la photo de Rothen en string, c'est quelque chose  ::mrgreen:: 

Allez,  +...

----------


## Lung

> en plus , en pleine confiance je suis alle sur le lien pour amliorer ma culture 
> 
> t'as pas honte ??


 ::toutcasse::

----------


## rothen

> Bon, faut dire aussi que je suis rest scotch sur la photo de Rothen en string, c'est quelque chose


 oui , je trouve aussi que cette pause nature m'a fait beaucoup de bien ...je devrais partir plus souvent  ::yaisse::

----------


## DonKnacki

oh non aprs c'est tout triste sur le sujet  ::cry:: 

hello everybody  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> et les autres , alors , les photos de vacances ?


Pourquoi tu veux une photo de mon bureau ?  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

:;): 


> Pourquoi tu veux une photo de mon bureau ?


 pourquoi pas , c'est toujours sympa de voir l'environnement des gens   ::yaisse::  ...avec une plante verte , ca fera plus nature lol 




> oh non aprs c'est tout triste sur le sujet


 oh ...que a c'est gentil  ::love:: 

bon , l , tout va bien ,la super forme, mais je pourrais pas revenir avant demain  ::calim2:: ...plein de monde ce soir ..et encore rien fait  manger  ::?: ...heureusement qu'ils viennent pas vraiment pour le repas ...mais surtout pour le cot convivial  ::wow:: ...ils seront moins dcus  ::mouarf:: 

j'espre que d'ici demain quelqu'un vous mettra une belle photo de ses vacances ....et moi , je ferai dcouvrir le fluvial  ceux qui connaissent pas  :;): 
bonne soire  tous ...
et pas de btises pendant mon absence  ::no::

----------


## Jipt

Salut  toutes et  tous,



> (...) et pas de btises pendant mon absence


Oh ben, a risque pas : t'es plus l, y a plus personne qui poste !
 Une Rothen qui manque et tout est arrt , c'est le proverbe du jour  ::mouarf:: 

Bonne journe, bons codes,

----------


## rothen

> Une Rothen qui manque et tout est arrt , c'est le proverbe du jour


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::   mais j'aime bien ton proverbe J-P  ::zoubi:: 

comme promis , une incursion dans le fluvial pour ceux qui connaissent pas  :;):  

comme  j'tais devenue  une grande spcialiste des chutes de voilier  , toutes originales  ::wow:: ...et que de ce ct l j'arriver  innover  chaque croisire  ...notre retour pour le compte rendu tait chaque fois attendu avec impatience par les amis qui taient sr de passer la soire  rire ...chacun bien sr se souvenant d'une autre de l'anne d'avant  ...celle qui a le plus fach mon mari , au Frioul , juste en face des terrasses des restau ...du coup , on a t mang plus loin  ::aie:: ...heureusement qu'on tait avec des amis qui avaient comme moi un grand sens de l'humour , c'est vite parti  la rigolade ...mais comme  une j'ai failli ne pas remonter  ::mouarf::  mon mari a dcid que pour ma scurit , il valait mieux  passer au fluvial ...bon , de ce ct l je ne me suis pas amliore et si vous tes sage un jour je vous raconterai la 1ere chute que j'ai faite de la vedette ...oui , oui , l il a t content aussi ...enfin il s'est rendu compte que ca n'allait pas tre facile non plus  ::mouarf3::  ...mais on a dcouvert un monde merveilleux , loin du clich ennuyeux que beaucoup s'imagine 
je vais essayer de vous donner  un apercu  :;): 

une des premires sorties du bateau ...amarr l pour le repas de midi 



alors quelqu'un sait o c'est ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Des godes, il y en a quelques unes en France. Il y en a une au futuroscope  Poitiers si je ne me trompe pas, mais celle-ci ressemble , certainement la plus connue, celle de La Vilette aux portes de Paris, autrefois site des grands abattoirs de Paris, reconverti dans la culture dans les annes 1980
_(Mais que je n'ai malheureusement jamais pu visiter au cours des mes 2 voyages  la capitale)_

----------


## Lady

> celle de La Vilette aux portes de Paris, autrefois site des grands abattoirs de Paris, reconverti dans la culture dans les annes 1980
> _(Mais que je n'ai malheureusement jamais pu visiter au cours des mes 2 voyages  la capitale)_


Celle de la Vilette ressemble effectivement  a (argent et tout) celle du Futuroscope est blanche si je ne m'abuse.

Par contre je ne crois pas avoir vu canal navigable si prs de celle de la Vilette (bon aprs a fait un bail que je n'y suis pas aller) et il y en a peut tre vu que comme tu le dit c'tait de abattoirs, ils utilisaient ptet l'eau comme moyen de transport...

----------


## M3nace

Petite rponse rapide pour confirmer les dires de sevyc64 : http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4312645

----------


## Lady

> Petite rponse rapide pour confirmer les dires de sevyc64 : http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4312645


Ah bas faut que j'y retourne je voyais vraiment pas de l'eau  cot ...

----------


## rothen

> celle-ci ressemble , certainement la plus connue, celle de La Vilette aux portes de Paris


 ::applo::  bravo Yves , tu as trouv 





> Par contre je ne crois pas avoir vu canal navigable si prs de celle de la Vilette  ...


 super M3nace , on le voit bien sur ta photo  ::ccool:: 

alors une autre avant midi 

alors qui est le 1er  trouver ?  ::): 

ps: Lola , je viens de voir que tu as des photos des koalas , tu pourras en mettre une ou 2 , j'adore ces "nounours "  :;): 



> Ah bas faut que j'y retourne je voyais vraiment pas de l'eau  cot ...


en fait , quand tu visites la Geode de faon normale , tu la vois de l'autre cot  :;):

----------


## lola06

> ps: Lola , je viens de voir que tu as des photos des koalas , tu pourras en mettre une ou 2 , j'adore ces "nounours "


Je comptais en mettre, il faut juste que je sois chez moi plus de 15 minutes  ::mrgreen:: 

Ce soir je le fais sans faute, c'est ma seule soire de tranquille  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> alors une autre avant midi 
> 
> alors qui est le 1er  trouver ?


fastoche c'est dans une cluse. Dcidment tes nigmes sont de plus en plus faciles  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 



Mais je dirais que c'est le canal Saint-Martin  :;):

----------


## rothen

> Ce soir je le fais sans faute, c'est ma seule soire de tranquille


 super Lola  ::ccool:: 






> fastoche c'est dans une cluse. Dcidment tes nigmes sont de plus en plus faciles


  tout  fait Auteur ...t'as gagn  ::mouarf:: ...le droit de rejouer ::yaisse::  

ah ..j'avais pas vu ..t'as dj rejou  :;):  oui , oui , c'est bien le canal St Martin  ::ccool::  ...on voit de suite en voyant les tourbillons de l'eau , qu'on est loin du truc cool qu'on pensait concernant le fluvial ...en plus , vu le monde qui regarde faut pas se louper dans les manoeuvres , et comme on venait juste d'avoir le bateau vraiment pas vident ...mais non , l je ne suis pas tombe ...dommage ,vu le monde qui en prenait ,  il me serait rest des photos  ::mouarf::  

une autre cet AM  :;):

----------


## rothen

celle-l devrait tre facile  reconnaitre  :;): 



en tous cas un des endroits les plus dangereux  passer sur la Seine  :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

heu au hasard, l'ile de la cit avec l'arrire de Notre-Dame ?

----------


## lola06

Donc comme promis voici les koalas...

----------


## rothen

> heu au hasard, l'ile de la cit avec l'arrire de Notre-Dame ?


 tout  fait Yves  ::ccool::  mais dis donc , tu connais bien la capitale pour quelqu'un des Pyrennes  :;): 

en tous cas , ce coin en petit bateau , au milieu des pniches et des bateaux mouche , avec en plus un courant d'enfer , ca a t trs hard  passer  ::calim2:: ...on a t trs contents une fois que c'tait fait ::mouarf::  ...par contre la traverse de Paris , se garer en plein centre ca restera un super souvenir  ::ccool:: ...
autre chose qui restera aussi de ce moment c'est la dcouverte d'un monde de prcarit sous la plupart des ponts , chacun s'est fait un petit coin  lui , ca va du trs rustique , juste un simple couchage par exemple  installation avec salon ,petit coin cosy , certains ont mme install une porte avec des pots de fleurs devant ...quand on passe sur un pont de Paris  , je pense que personne ne s'imagine ce qu'il y a dessous , enfin moi j'ai dcouvert  ::calim2::  , quelqu'un l'avait dj vue ? 

merci Lola pour tes photos  ::zoubi::  trop mignons les Koalas , je craque compltement , de vraies peluches ..oui , oui , je suis reste trs gamine ::wow::  ...mais je dois quand mme pas tre la seule  les trouver trognons non ?   ::roll::

----------


## lola06

> merci Lola pour tes photos  trop mignons les Koalas , je craque compltement , de vraies peluches ..oui , oui , je suis reste trs gamine ...mais je dois quand mme pas tre la seule  les trouver trognons non ?


Non t'inquite pas je suis pareille, c'est pour a que j'ai 30 photos d'eux !!!  ::P:

----------


## Rachel

> autre chose qui restera aussi de ce moment c'est la dcouverte d'un monde de prcarit sous la plupart des ponts , chacun s'est fait un petit coin  lui , ca va du trs rustique , juste un simple couchage par exemple  installation avec salon ,petit coin cosy , certains ont mme install une porte avec des pots de fleurs devant ...quand on passe sur un pont de Paris  , je pense que personne ne s'imagine ce qu'il y a dessous , enfin moi j'ai dcouvert  , quelqu'un l'avait dj vue ?


Pas tout  fait  ::?:  je suis pass  Paris au moment ou des sdf taient hbergs dans des tentes sur les berges du canal St-Martin  ::(:

----------


## rothen

tiens Rotrevrep , t'as chang d'image  :8O:  mimi en tous cas ton pingouin  ::ccool:: 

oui , ce que tu dis , on l'a vu  la tl , c'tait dur aussi ,mme si  mon gout trop organis pour les journalistes .. mais l , c'est vraiment un monde parrallele qui vit sous les ponts ...et c'est souvent trs bien entretenu ...les premiers , en temps que privilgie , j'ai pas os saluer , et d'un coup je l'ai fait et montr avec le pouce que ce qu'ils avaient fait t super , leur coucou et leurs sourires en rponse , un vrai bonheur , pour les 2 je pense , voir quelqu'un qui s'interessait  eux leur faisait visiblement plaisir . :;): ..je crois que depuis , je ne vois plus la misre de la mme faons  ::calim2::

----------


## Auteur

> merci Lola pour tes photos  trop mignons les Koalas , je craque compltement , de vraies peluches ..oui , oui , je suis reste trs gamine ...mais je dois quand mme pas tre la seule  les trouver trognons non ?


sont-ils plus mignons  que ce Koala ?

----------


## Rachel

> tiens Rotrevrep , t'as chang d'image  mimi en tous cas ton pingouin


c'est Tux Kong : a serait l'enfant de Tux avec la soeur de Donkey kong  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> sont-ils plus mignons  que ce Koala ?


 je peux pas juger , on voit rien , l'image est minuscule  :8O:  ...mais il a l'air moins poilu  ::mouarf:: 




> c'est Tux Kong : a serait l'enfant de Tux avec la soeur de Donkey kong


 euh ...oui bien sr  ::mouarf:: 

j'irai voir ca demain sur internet pour essayer de comprendre  ::roll::  
...Donkey Kong si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est un gorille ... le Tux ca doit avoir un rapport avec Linux ..enfin je pense  ::roll:: 

mais j'ai du mal  faire la synthse  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

> euh ...oui bien sr 
> 
> j'irai voir ca demain sur internet pour essayer de comprendre  
> ...Donkey Kong si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est un gorille ... le Tux ca doit avoir un rapport avec Linux ..enfin je pense 
> 
> mais j'ai du mal  faire la synthse


mais non, synthse parfaite  ::bravo::

----------


## Lady

> mais non, synthse parfaite


Pour complter: Tux c'est le nom du pingouin qui est licne de Linux (comme la fentre est licne de Windows / Microsoft et la pomme licne des mac OS / Apple)

----------


## rothen

coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

encore une belle journe qui s'annonce , super  ::ccool::  ouais , ca veut dire qu''il va falloir me pousser si vous voulez que je recommence  bosser  ::mouarf::  l mais pas envie du tout , que des btises en tte  ::fou:: l depuis hier j'ai dcid de m'inscrire  une "flash mob ", compltement inconscient  mon age avanc  ::aie::  quelqu'un c'est ce que c'est ? 




> Pour complter: Tux c'est le nom du pingouin qui est licne de Linux (comme la fentre est licne de Windows / Microsoft et la pomme licne des mac OS / Apple)


ah  oui , c'est vrai on avait parl des Tux avec le "pingouin bouriff"  ::zoubi:: ..je vois en fait l c'est un" pingouin gorille "...en tous cas , il est mignon  :;): 

bon , avant de trouver une photo  vous mettre pour continuer le fluvial , un fait divers local triste mais qui interpelle quand mme  ::mouarf::  : il prend en chasse  la voiture de son rival avec son ...TRACTEUR  :8O:  ...le poursuit  travers champs quand il en sort et le percute  :8O:  ...je me dis que chez nous on doit avoir de super engins agricoles , je vois mme pas comment ca peut arriver ce truc l , quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> coucou tout le monde


coucou  ::D: 




> depuis hier j'ai dcid de m'inscrire  une "flash mob ", compltement inconscient  mon age avanc  quelqu'un c'est ce que c'est ?


oui, mais on ne te le dira pas  ::mrgreen::  (vas sur youtube et cherche flash mob  ::whistle::  - certaines sont quand mme mieux russies que d'autres)




> ah  oui , c'est vrai on avait parl des Tux avec le "pingouin bouriff" ..je vois en fait l c'est un" pingouin gorille "...en tous cas , il est mignon


oui mon pingouin est bouriff et alors ? Ca reste toujours le plus beau, na !  ::langue::

----------


## rothen

> oui, mais on ne te le dira pas  (vas sur youtube et cherche flash mob  - certaines sont quand mme mieux russies que d'autres)
> 
>  ben oui , moi je sais ce que c'est , puisque j'ai accept l'invitation hier  c'tait pour voir si les geeks connaissaient ca 
> 
> oui mon pingouin est bouriff et alors ? Ca reste toujours le plus beau, na !


 mais oui , mais oui , c'est le plus beau  ::wow:: ...

----------


## Jipt

Salut, belle,  ::zoubi:: 

Tiens, tu m'as foutu le bourdon avec tes histoires de SDF sous les ponts... La misre avance  grands pas, et on s'y habitue  ::(: 
Moi j'ai du mal... (voir le lien dans ma signature...)

Sinon, ton histoire de tracteur, euh,  part que a fait rigoler,  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Salut, belle,  oh qu'il est mimi 
> 
> Tiens, tu m'as foutu le bourdon avec tes histoires de SDF sous les ponts... La misre avance  grands pas, et on s'y habitue 
> Moi j'ai du mal... (voir le lien dans ma signature...)
>  oui , c'est vrai , aujourd'hui c'est plus banalis , du fait qu'il y en a de plus en plus ..j'avais t trs choque la premire fois que j'ai vu ,le matin , en plein centre de Cannes , une dame age faire les poubelles  ,je comprenais pas , j'ai mis longtemps  me remettre ...et maintenant c'est devenu courant malheureusement ..a chaque fois que ce genre de reportage passe  la tl je me force  le voir , ca me recadre  
> 
> par contre sous les ponts ,  l'poque , c'est peut-tre diffrent maintenant , les gens n'avaient pas l'air malheureux , on a mme plaisant ..et franchement certains endroits c'tait presque coquet , rien qu'avec de la rcupration 
> 
> Sinon, ton histoire de tracteur, euh,  part que a fait rigoler,  en fait je ne comprends pas comment un tracteur peut poursuivre et rattraper une voiture  ca me semble pas concevable , vous si ? 
> ...

----------


## Delias

> en fait je ne comprends pas comment un tracteur peut poursuivre et rattraper une voiture  ca me semble pas concevable , vous si ?


Coucou Rothen

Mme si j'ai pas connaissance de ce fait divers . Un tracteur va  30 ou 40km/h aussi bien sur route que dans un champ. Essaie de le faire en voiture on verra ( travers champ!). Il est mme possible que la voiture soit reste plante. Morale: il faut rester sur la route si on veut chaper  un tracteur fou. ::mouarf:: 

Sinon pour les photos j'ai reconnu avant de lire les rponses, c'est pas difficle. Au passage, "des Racines et des Ailes" a fait un trs beau reportage sur les canaux parisiens il y a quelque mois. Ils taient entre autre sur le bassin de la Villette (le nom de tte sans guarantie)

A+

Delias

----------


## Jipt

> ps: j'ai vu que tu as enlev une partie de ton message ...non , je suis pas folle  ce point l ...enfin pas tout  fait


Exact, car pendant que j'crivais ma rponse, tu postais un message claircissant ce que je disais et qui n'avait donc plus lieu d'tre.

----------


## rothen

> Coucou Rothen  coucou Sylvain  
> 
>   Un tracteur va  30 ou 40km/h aussi bien sur route que dans un champ. Essaie de le faire en voiture on verra ( travers champ!). Il est mme possible que la voiture soit reste plante. Morale: il faut rester sur la route si on veut chaper  un tracteur fou. oui , c'est vrai , l'explication c'est qui devait tre dans le champ ...encore que je vois pas ce qu'il serait venu faire l  mais a peut tre que ca  enfin , il a quand mme russi  le tuer , c'est dingue d'en arriver l 
> 
> Sinon pour les photos j'ai reconnu avant de lire les rponses, c'est pas difficle. Au passage, "des Racines et des Ailes" a fait un trs beau reportage sur les canaux parisiens il y a quelque mois. Ils taient entre autre sur le bassin de la Villette (le nom de tte sans guarantie)
> 
>  ah j'aimerai bien retrouver ce reportage , ca me rappellerai de bons souvenirs ...on peut retrouver ca sur le net ?

----------


## sevyc64

> en fait je ne comprends pas comment un tracteur peut poursuivre et rattraper une voiture a me semble pas concevable , vous si ?


J'ai vu ce fait divers dans la presse. En fait c'est l'inverse je crois.

L'agriculteur a, en fait, percuter la voiture du charcutier (nouveau mari de l'ex de l'agriculteur) sur la route. Le charcutier a poursuivi en voiture le tracteur jusqu' travers champs. Durant la course poursuite  travers champs le tracteur a percuter plusieurs fois la voiture et lui a finalement fait faire plusieurs tonneaux.




> Sinon, ton histoire de tracteur, euh,  part que a fait rigoler


Ouais, s'il ny avait pas un mort au bout, a pourrait faire rigoler.

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> Sinon, ton histoire de tracteur, euh,  part que a fait rigoler
> 			
> 		
> 
> (...) Ouais, s'il n'y avait pas un mort au bout, a pourrait faire rigoler.


Ah, j'tais pas au courant de la fin tragique, dsol.
Faut que j'dite ma rponse pour supprimer ce passage, tu crois ?

----------


## sevyc64

non pas ncessaire. tu n'tais pas au courant de l'histoire et c'tait pas indiqu avant ton intervention que la fin tait tragique.

----------


## Bovino

Mais cette discussion, c'est du grand n'importe quoi !  ::no:: 

Plus de 1900 messages pour identifier une erreur 403  :8O: 

Ah... on me dit dans l'oreillette que j'ai oubli de lire les 1910 messages intermdiaires...

En tout cas, quelle sant !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> J'ai vu ce fait divers dans la presse.  L'agriculteur a, en fait, percuter la voiture du charcutier (nouveau mari de l'ex de l'agriculteur) sur la route. Le charcutier a poursuivi en voiture le tracteur jusqu' travers champs. Durant la course poursuite  travers champs le tracteur a percuter plusieurs fois la voiture et lui a finalement fait faire plusieurs tonneaux..


 alors moi j'ai a dans le journal 


comme quoi ca illustre ce que je pense souvent , c'est le journaliste qui fait l'info ..on a tendance a toujours les croire mais est-ce qu'on a raison  ::roll::  , ca c'est pas sr  ::calim2:: 








> Mais cette discussion, c'est du grand n'importe quoi ! 
> 
> Plus de 1900 messages pour identifier une erreur 403


 bonjour Bovino 
je comprends pas trop la critique  ::calim2::  tu peux m'expliquer ?  ::roll:: 

dj ce qu'est une erreur 403  :8O: 

en ce qui concerne la flash mob , je vous confirme , je suis compltement timbre  ::wow::  , j'ai reu la chor  apprendre ...mais je vais mourir la-dessus  ::mouarf3:: 

non , comme je suis ttue ...ou inconsciente , je vais quand mme aller  la rpetition  ce soir, vous verrez bien demain si j'en ai rchapp  ::mouarf2::

----------


## Lady

C'est sur quel morceau le flash mob ? et a se fera o ? (sauf si c'est top secret ...)

----------


## rothen

> C'est sur quel morceau le flash mob ? et a se fera o ? (sauf si c'est top secret ...)


 coucou Lady  :;): 
je ne sais pas le nom du morceau , enfin c'en ai un que je connais pas  ::?: 

pour le reste , je vous dirai lundi ( enfin si je la fais et que je suis encore en vie  ::mouarf::  ) et pour ceux que ca interesse ,je mettrai la vido  :;): 

personne ne peux me dire ce que c'est une erreur 403 ?  ::roll::  , ca me travaille ce truc  ::calim2::

----------


## Delias

> coucou Lady 
> je ne sais pas le nom du morceau , enfin c'en ai un que je connais pas 
> 
> pour le reste , je vous dirai lundi ( enfin si je la fais et que je suis encore en vie  ) et pour ceux que ca interesse ,je mettrai la vido 
> 
> personne ne peux me dire ce que c'est une erreur 403 ?  , ca me travaille ce truc


Salut Rohten

Petite aide: Regarde ton 1er message
Voila

Delias

----------


## Bovino

Lorsque tu regardes ton premier message, les images ont t remplaces par un message :



> 403 Forbidden
> 
> ...


En fait, lorsque tu veux afficher une page ou une image, c'est un serveur (ordinateur spcial servant  hberger des documents affichables sur internet) qui fourni ces lments. Si le serveur a t configur pour ne pas autoriser cet affichage, il renvoie une "erreur 403", c'est un code qui permet de savoir la raison pour laquelle l'image n'est pas disponible.

Bref, mon intervention tait surtout ironique et ce n'tait pas une vraie critique  :;): 
Enfin, c'est mon style a...

----------


## rothen

> En fait, lorsque tu veux afficher une page ou une image, c'est un serveur   qui fourni ces lments. Si le serveur a t configur pour ne pas autoriser cet affichage, il renvoie une "erreur 403", c'est un code qui permet de savoir la raison pour laquelle l'image n'est pas disponible.ah ..c'est que a  je me demandais ce que j'avais encore fait de pas bien ...je suis rassure 
> 
> en fait c'est des images que j'avais supprimes , comme sur images shack ils ont commenc  limiter  500 photos fallait que j'en enlve pour en remettre d'autres  ...bon , l , depuis que je suis membre grce  vous  , le problme ne se pose plus , j'ai photos illimites  
> 
> Bref, mon intervention tait surtout ironique et ce n'tait pas une vraie critique 
> Enfin, c'est mon style a... l du coup , je comprends mieux ton humour ...ca veut surtout dire que tu viens juste de dcouvrir ce post hautement interessant ..mais bon , on est dans la taverne ..faut bien se distraire aussi un peu non ?

----------


## Bovino

J'essaye surtout de le parcourir depuis le dbut de la semaine (retour de congs) et j'ai finis par me dire : mais a part vraiment dans tous les sens !  ::mouarf:: 

Faon de dire : coucou  tous, je m'incruste !
 ::aie::

----------


## rothen

au dpart , c'tait quand mme un sujet srieux  :;): ...bon , c'est vrai , aprs a a peut-tre un peu drap  ::fou::  

mais tu verras , il y a des choses interessantes , par exemple l'identification du klistron ou du Belinographe ...des trucs pas communs quand mme  :;):   ..bon , certains ont dcouvert le tricot aussi  ::mouarf:: 

 au fait ..pour le titre c'est pas moi qui est mis celui-l que je trouve trop srieux  ::whistle2::

----------


## minnesota

et d'autres les ont essays...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

Rassure-toi, j'ai dj vu tout a  ::lun:: 
Y compris pour le titre  :;): 

Et c'est bien parce que a part dans tous les sens (dans le tout et le n'importe quoi) que a me plait d'intervenir !  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> et d'autres les ont essays...


 eh ..t'es pas souvent l  ::cry::  mais a t'as vu  ::mouarf::  




> Et c'est bien parce que a part dans tous les sens (dans le tout et le n'importe quoi) que a me plait d'intervenir !


 tout  fait typique des " Didier " a  ::mouarf1:: 

bon une petite photo reposante avant d'aller  ma rpet 


on remarquera l'troitesse du bateau  droite , il est adapt aux canaux Anglais , plus troits que chez nous ...
si quelqu'un a la curiosit de chercher ...me souviens plus du non  ::roll:: 

bonne soire  tous et  demain  ::zoubi::  enfin srement , j'ai toujours t optimiste  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Bref, mon intervention tait surtout ironique et ce n'tait pas une vraie critique 
> Enfin, c'est mon style a...


Bovino dans  un sujet de la taverne  :8O:

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> (..) on remarquera l'troitesse du bateau  droite , il est adapt aux canaux Anglais , plus troits que chez nous ...
> si quelqu'un a la curiosit de chercher ...me souviens plus du non


Le nom (avec un "m", Choupette, comme nomm  ::P: ) de quoi ?
- du bateau anglais ? Aucune ide...
- du canal ? Le Canal du Midi, peut-tre ? ( cause de la luminosit gnrale, des platanes [au passage, ceux du CdM sont trs malades maintenant, parait-il, et il faut en abattre des quantits... Je n'ai pas vu le carnage, je ne sais pas si je supporterais...  ::cry:: ], mais des platanes le long d'un canal, doit y en avoir ailleurs, nan ?)

C'tait bien la rpt' ?
 ::kiss::

----------


## ManusDei

Comme Jipt, l'ambiance me fait penser au Canal du Midi. Le pont au fond ressemble  quelques ponts dans la rgion toulousaine.

----------


## lper

> ..bon , certains ont dcouvert le tricot aussi


Je ne me sens pas vis du tout... ::nono:: 
 ::mouarf:: 

Alors coucou Rothen, cette rpet, on a tous hte de voir la vido !!
 ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 
 ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 
 ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 

Moi je file  Istambul demain, donc  tout bientt ! ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

> Yop !
>    coucou J-P 
> 
> Le nom (avec un "m", Choupette, comme nomm ) de quoi ?
> - du bateau anglais ? Aucune ide... oui , oui , c'est a d'crire trop vite  mais j'aime bien Choupette , ca convient parfaitement  mon age avanc .., le cinphiles , c'est pas comme a qu'elle s'appellait la mamie de la Boum 
> 
> allez cot "identification " :le bateau anglais , c'est un narrow boat  , a la base 21 m sur 2,1 m il l'ont fait un peu plus court pour pouvoir virer sur les canaux Europens ...mais c'est vraiment pas le genre de chose sur laquelle j'aimerai naviguer , j'en ai visit plusieurs quand on t invits  boire un verre , mais on peu vraiment pas y bouger   
> 
> C'tait bien la rpt' ?  oh j'ai souffert , que des jeunes ...mais super sympas avec moi et de suite adopte ..enfin quand mme , je crois que c'est pas de mon age tout  ...





> Comme Jipt, l'ambiance me fait penser au Canal du Midi. Le pont au fond ressemble  quelques ponts dans la rgion toulousaine.


 Non , c'est pas le canal du midi , on n'a pas eu le temps de descendre ci loin , c'tait prvu pour la retraite  ::calim2:: ...mais du coup vous me posez une colle , faudra que je regarde , ca doit tre dans le Doubs  ::roll:: ..enfin , c'est dans ce coin l 




> Alors coucou Rothen, cette rpet, on a tous hte de voir la vido !! 
> ben je crois que vous la verrez pas  je trouve qu'il y a pas assez de monde pour me noyer dans la masse ... 
> 
> Moi je file  Istambul demain, donc  tout bientt  Bonnes vacances  toi Laurent ...ramne nous de belles photos ...mais pas des trucs affreux  manger


 hier soir en rentrant , il m'est arriv un truc dingue ,  un rond point en lisire d'agglomration , j'ai du m'arreter pour laisser passer une horde de sangliers...au moins 8 ...et je vous dis pas la vitesse  laquelle ils sont passs , eux ils risquaient pas de s'arreter si j'avais t 5 m plus avance ...je serai peut-tre mme plus l  ::calim2:: ...et vous auriez cru que j'ai pas support la rpet  ::mouarf3:: 
enfin , c'est incroyable ca non ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

Merci Rothen, je tcherai de faire attention  ton me vgtarienne ultra-sensible ! :;): 




> hier soir en rentrant , il m'est arriv un truc dingue ,  un rond point en lisire d'agglomration , j'ai du m'arreter pour laisser passer une horde de sangliers...au moins 8 ...et je vous dis pas la vitesse  laquelle ils sont passs , eux ils risquaient pas de s'arreter si j'avais t 5 m plus avance ...je serai peut-tre mme plus l ...et vous auriez cru que j'ai pas support la rpet 
> enfin , c'est incroyable ca non ?


a en effet, t'as du avoir la trouille de ta vie de voir passer un troupeau comme cela, a me rappelle quand on tait descendu une nuit dans le sud de la france, pareil frayeur !

----------


## rothen

> Merci Rothen, je tcherai de faire attention  ton me vgtarienne ultra-sensible !  ca c'est gentil Laurent  ..mais je ne suis pas vgtarienne ..faut juste pas que je vois ce que je mange ...les filets de poisson , les steaks ca me va trs bien 
> 
> 
> a en effet, t'as du avoir la trouille de ta vie de voir passer un troupeau comme cela, a me rappelle quand on tait descendu une nuit dans le sud de la france, pareil frayeur ! c'est vrai que ca impressionne , une "masse " qui fonce comme ca , faut pas tre sur le chemin  par contre , ce qui est affolant , c'est qu'ils n'ont plus peur des villes


 bon alors , le cinephiles , la mamie de la Boum , elle s'appellait poupette ou pas ? 

 en passant en fluvial , on voit pas mal d'animaux , bon , bien sr , les courants de ce genre l  :;): 

mme s'ils n'ont pas tous leur piscine prives  ::mouarf:: 

mais a votre avis , quel est l'animal le plus insolite que j'ai pu prendre en photo du canal ?  ::roll::

----------


## Bovino

Auteur ?

----------


## rothen

> Auteur ?


 ::ptdr:: ..ca je sais pas , parce que je l'ai jamais vu en vrai  :;): ...mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu de pingouins  ::mouarf:: ...plus des comme toi finalement   ::mouarf1:: 
en tous cas , ca me fait plaisir , vous avez l'air super bon copain tous les 2  ::whistle::

----------


## Lady

aller je tente : Lama ...

EN fait je rpond a car  cot de chez mes parents de temps en temps y a des Lama sdans un prs au bord de l'autoroute ... et c'est en pleine rgion parisienne (l'explication serai qu'il s'agit du lieu d'hivernage d'un cirque)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour les lamas il se pourrait simplement qu'ils appartiennent  quelqu'un (le voisin de la tante de ma copine a 2 lamas dans le champ devant lequel on passe pour monter chez elle)

----------


## Bovino

> vous avez l'air super bon copain tous les 2


C'est mon doudou chouchou !  ::haha::

----------


## Auteur

> ca je sais pas , parce que je l'ai jamais vu en vrai ...


imagine quelqu'un de grand, beau, muscl et intelligent  ::aie:: 




> en tous cas , ca me fait plaisir , vous avez l'air super bon copain tous les 2


grce  sa rpartie j'alimente le btisier  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> imagine quelqu'un de grand, beau, muscl et intelligent


ah ben , ca tente c'est sr   :8O:  vivement la rencontre   :;):  ...en tous cas , c'est super d'tre aussi  "modeste"  ::mouarf::  

entre Bovino et toi , ca risque de donner ..enfin , tant que c'est gentil tant mieux , a mettra de l'animation  ::yaisse:: 


pour Lola ...t'es vraiment pas loin .. ::ccool:: 



et pour la mme raison que t'avais pens , un cirque  :;): 

et voil , on est dj le WE ...alors je souhaite  tous un super WE  ::ccool:: , le mien sera charg entre un big anniv , une soire flash mob et une journe vlo , je devrais bien me dpenser ...peut-tre mme un peu trop  ::mouarf::  mais j'ai toujours t excessive en tout  ::wow:: 
comme on est dans les animaux ...celle qui regrette le plus le bateau 



excellent WE  tous  ::zoubi:: ...bonnes vacances  ceux qui partent  :;):    et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

Un rapide coucou pendant mes vacances qui se finissent dj...
La grand-mre de Vic dans la boom s'appelle bien Poupette. "En fait je suis l'arrire-grand-mre, mais avec arrire a fait trop long" (phrase qui revient trs souvent dans le film). Elle tait joue par Denise Grey qui aura eu un seul regret (d'aprs Claude Pinoteau) : que la Boom 3 n'ait jamais exist...
Choupette (nom voqu  un moment) est le nom de la Coccinelle (avec son n53) dans la srie des films de Disney.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

> Choupette (nom voqu  un moment) est le nom de la Coccinelle (avec son n53) dans la srie des films de Disney.


Oh p****n, a nous rajeunit pas tout a  :8O:

----------


## Rachel

> Oh p****n, a nous rajeunit pas tout a


et a marque aussi ceux qui sont trop jeune pour l'avoir vu (et le film avec llindsay lohan a compte pas  ::aie:: )

----------


## giragu03

> Oh p****n, a nous rajeunit pas tout a


En effet... Et pourtant, comme rotrevrep, je n'ai connu cette saga que bien des annes aprs sa sortie.
Bon,  part a, les vacances c'est fini pour moi  ::cry:: 
Bonne journe  tous.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous en ce lundi ensoleill  ::zoubi:: 

 j'en reviens pas   :8O:  , je suis en pleine forme aprs mon WE marathon ...vendredi flash mob , samedi soir big anniv jusqu'a 2h du mat , rveil 7h pour 46 kms  vlo alors que ca faisait 3 ans que j'en avais pas fait ..il y a pas  dire , les vieux c'est rsistant  ::yaisse:: 
Bon , j'avoue , pour m'asseoir , c'est plus confortable avec un petit cousin  ::mouarf:: 




> La grand-mre de Vic dans la boom s'appelle bien Poupette. Choupette (nom voqu  un moment) est le nom de la Coccinelle (avec son n53) dans la srie des films de Disney.


merci Guillame pour ces explications  ::zoubi::  ...et si vous ca vous rajeunit pas , moi vous pensez ce que ca peut faire  ::mouarf:: 
en tous cas J-P , ca me rassure , je prfre tre appelle comme une voiture qu'une mm ...mme si les 2 c'est mon domaine  ::mouarf3:: 

et vous , vous avez pass un bon WE ? vous avez fait quoi de beau ?

----------


## Auteur

> j'en reviens pas   , je suis en pleine forme aprs mon WE marathon ...vendredi flash mob , samedi soir big anniv jusqu'a 2h du mat , rveil 7h pour 46 kms  vlo alors que ca faisait 3 ans que j'en avais pas fait ..il y a pas  dire , les vieux c'est rsistant


bonjour Madame, contrle anti-dopage....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> bonjour Madame, contrle anti-dopage....


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  c'est sr , il y a fallu un peu de carburant pour alimenter la machine  ::yaisse:: 

et vous , alors , votre WE ? vous en avez fait quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

> et vous , vous avez pass un bon WE ? vous avez fait quoi de beau ?



Kikoo les gens!

Je devais aller a mon nouvel appart pour faire du mnage ... bah au final la flemme m'a fait rester chez moi. Mais j'ai test la serpillre magique que j'avais acheter normalement pour le nouvel appart dans l'ancien ^^. (Au mois j'ai la conscience presque tranquille)

Sinon je me suis inscrite sur Free Zoo (http://www.myfreezoo.fr/) et j'y ai passer un certain temps.

----------


## rothen

coucou Lady   :;): 

c'est quoi une" serpillre magique " ca m'aiderait srement aussi  :;):  et comme on est dans identification de matriel , au moins on en aura fait un aujourd'hui  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , ils ont l'air trognons les animaux du zoo  :;):  je m'y inscrirai quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps ...je me demande comment je fais pour tre aussi dborde  ::mouarf:: 

bon , et les autres votre WE ? personne n'a rien fait ?

----------


## lola06

Coucou  tous,

Ben moi ce week-end grande fte de famille avec mchoui !!

Donc dur dur ce matin au boulot parce que pas beaucoup dormi  ::D:

----------


## rothen

super Lola  ::ccool:: 

je vois qu'il n'y a pas que moi qui aime faire la fte  ::lol:: 

je trouve que c'est une saine occupation  :;): ...en tous cas ca maintient en forme ..je fais a depuis toujours ...et je trouve que a me russit bien  ::ange:: 

bon , alors on a une fte et un "mnage" , les autres vous avez fait quoi ?

----------


## Hizin

Partie de jeu de rles, fte tranquillou avec des amis, et rapport de stage + soutenance ...

Faut que j'y retourne, d'ailleurs x)

----------


## Lady

VOil la "serpillre magique"



En fait a s'adapte sur un balais classique et a fait un peu comme dans les Pubs : l ou tu passe c'est propre compar  a cot o c'est sale (bon faut quand mme frotter un peu quand c'est une tache un peu sche) Et en plus aprs tu la passe sous le jet du robinet et tu vois la couleur d'origine de la serpillre qui reviens lol.

Bon aprs j'avais rien de collant au sol je suppose que du miel ou autre truc poisseux a doit tre plus galre  rinc de la serpillre...

----------


## rothen

> Partie de jeu de rles


 ah , j'ai dj entendu a , mais je n'en ai jamais fait ... ::calim2:: 

comme il faut que je dcouvre plein de choses nouvelles , histoire de rattrapper le temps pperdu  ::mouarf::  , ca se passe comment  une partie de jeu de rle ? pour voir si ca me plairait ou pas 





> Voil la "serpillre magique"
> 
>  Bon aprs j'avais rien de collant au sol je suppose que du miel ou autre truc poisseux a doit tre plus galre  rinc de la serpillre...


 ah oui , j'en ai une comme a aussi , mais je ne l'ai pas trouve trs magique  ::calim2:: ..bon , c'est vrai que j'ai horreur du mnage et que pour moi magique , je verrai ca plus spectaculaire  ::mouarf::  celle-l je trouve qu'il y a trop de manipulations pour le resultat , par contre elle est super pour faire comme tu as fait ,la passer pour donner un petit coup de frais  ::ccool:: 

sinon , personne n'a pris de bol d'air ce WE ? ...

----------


## Hizin

Si tu as dj lu un "Livre dont vous tes le Hros", c'est pareil, mais avec des gens plutt qu'avec un livre.

Sinon, c'est grosso-modo de l'interprtation et du jet de d. Ca peu tre rapproche du thtre d'improvisation.

----------


## rothen

en fait ca c'est un monde compltement inconnu pour moi .. ::calim2:: 
 le thatre d'improvisation ca je connais , mais l qui distribue les rles ? c'est juste entre amis ou ca passe par internet ? en tous cas , ca devrait me plaire ..je suis doue pour le thatre  ::mouarf:: 

allez , quand mme une petite photo fluviale avant d'aller faire le jardin :



alors c'est quoi et o ? en tous cas impressionnant non ?

----------


## sevyc64

Quoi : Une cluse !

O : Probablement sur un canal avec cluse. Il n'y a rien de plus ressemblant  une cluse qu'une autre cluse, surtout vu de l'intrieur  ::mouarf::

----------


## lola06

> alors c'est quoi et o ? en tous cas impressionnant non ?


c'est dans une cluse, quand l'eau est basse !!!

[EDIT] : Grilled  ::cry::

----------


## minnesota

Coucou tout le monde

La serpillre magique c'est celle qu'on na pas besoin 
de passer soi-mme, il faut sous-traiter  ::aie::  hein Lady  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

oui Yves et Lola , c'est une cluse , sur ca vous avez tous les 2 raisons  :;): 
mais 




> Il n'y a rien de plus ressemblant  une cluse qu'une autre cluse


 ca c'est compltement faux ...l je n'ai pas le temps , mais demain j'essaye de vous en montrer plusieurs ...et du coup vous ne verrez plus les cluses de la mme faon  :;): 

en ce qui concerne celle-l... l'ecluse de Rchicourt.. les curieux allez voir les images la concernant , c'est quand mme une cluse trs particulire ...quand on arrive par le bas , de loin on se dit qu'on n'arrivera jamais a rentrer avec le bateau dans ce trou , et quand on arrive par le haut , elle a tout d'une petite cluse ...et on descend , on descend ..on n'en voit pas le bout ..c'est vraiment trs impressionnant 

alors ..c'est toujours une banale cluse ?  ::mouarf:: 

ah Minnesota j'avais pas vu , j'adore  ::ccool:: 

ca , ca a l'air de super bien marcher  :;):  ...on trouve cet article dans quel catalogue  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> ca , ca a l'air de super bien marcher  ...on trouve cet article dans quel catalogue


On devrait pouvoir ngocier une location  la semaine chez Lady  ::mouarf:: 




> merci Guillame pour ces explications  ...et si vous ca vous rajeunit pas , moi vous pensez ce que ca peut faire


Ben a vieillit pas  ::aie:: 


Et puis Choupette c'est bien, mais y'a Christine aussi... kit, on en parle pas hein  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Coucou tout le monde
> 
> La serpillre magique c'est celle qu'on na pas besoin 
> de passer soi-mme, il faut sous-traiter  hein Lady


je trouve a de mauvais got, sans doute parce qu'une "dmonstration" est faite  ::?: 




> Et puis Choupette c'est bien, mais y'a Christine aussi... kit, on en parle pas hein


Christine est trs jalouse si je me souviens bien et Kitt a besoin d'une mise  jour car il doit encore tourner sur un 80286  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> je trouve a de mauvais got, sans doute parce qu'une "dmonstration" est faite 
> 
>  coucou Auteur 
> 
> tiens , pourquoi tu dis a , au contraire moi je trouve ca trs mignon que Lady l'essaye avec sa fille ... et je suis sur que la petite adorera cel 
> 
> Christine est trs jalouse si je me souviens bien et Kitt a besoin d'une mise  jour car il doit encore tourner sur un 80286 
> 
>  bon , la-dessus je suis largue , je ne connais ni Christine ni Kitt  ..et mme avec ton lien Auteur , j'ai absolument rien compris  c'est qui , ces 2 l

----------


## Auteur

> bon , la-dessus je suis largue , je ne connais ni Christine ni Kitt ..et mme avec ton lien Auteur , j'ai absolument rien compris c'est qui , ces 2 l


Christine est un roman de Stephen King :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christine_%28roman%29

Kitt ou K2000 est une srie des annes 80 :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_2000_...9vis%C3%A9e%29

----------


## rothen

ah oui ...sous K2000 ca me parle beaucoup plus  ::lol::  j'aimais bien d'ailleurs cette srie  :;): 

merci Auteur pour le lien  ::zoubi::

----------


## minnesota

> je trouve a de mauvais got, sans doute parce qu'une "dmonstration" est faite


tu dis a parce que t'as plus l'exclusivit des extensions de poils  ::mouarf:: 





> Christine est trs jalouse si je me souviens bien et Kitt a besoin d'une mise  jour car il doit encore tourner sur un 80286


Ah oui, y'a aussi Bumblebee (Transformers) mais c'est sr, 
Christine n'a pas son pareil, elle est sans piti elle  ::aie:: 

Sinon, comme on est dans les adaptations, dans le Stephen King, y'a "The Mist", vraiment vraiment extra...

----------


## Lady

Pour la serpillre magique ce modle ne conviendrais pas a ma fille ...

Il en faut un avec zone effective sous les fesses et le cot de la jambe droite, ma fille "marche" bizarrement  4 pattes ... En mme temps en la regardant faire sa technique lui permet de se dplacer en utilisant uniquement la main droite au sol et elle  la gauche pour transporter ce qu'elle veux .. du coup elle est peut tre juste super intelligente  ::mouarf::  (et beaucoup plus ch**nte aussi car elle met vite le souk)

----------


## sevyc64

Et elle ne marche qu' quatre patte pour le moment, tu verra le jour ou elle aura appris  marcher debout.

Un gosse c'est, quelques dizaines (au mieux) de minute de plaisir, 9 mois d'attente et 20  25 de galres qui vont crescendo.

Aprs avec un peu de chance on a 2-3 annes de rpits puis on remet a avec les petits enfants  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

c'est calme en ce moment , ca sent encore les vacances  :;):  bon , faut dire que j'ai pas vraiment envie de bosser non plus  ::mouarf:: 

encore que cette semaine va falloir que je m'active  ::calim2:: ...ouais , j'ai un vide grenier dimanche , j'aurai srement besoin de vous pour valuer certaines choses , enfin surtout savoir si je dois bazarder  bas prix ou garder ...ca m'evitera de faire des btises  ::wow:: 

dis donc toi , l t'exagres , j'ai a peine compris un truc que t'en remets une couche 



> Ah oui, y'a aussi Bumblebee (Transformers)  
> Sinon, comme on est dans les adaptations, dans le Stephen King, y'a "The Mist", vraiment vraiment extra...


 tu veux faire ma culture cinmatographique ou quoi  ::roll:: ...remarques , on sait jamais ,  il n'est peut-tre pas trop tard  ::mouarf::  

pour Lady , je me souviens plus , elle a quel age ta fille ? 
Pour Yves , ca sent le vcu tout a  :;):  ...que de bons souvenirs apparemment  ::mouarf:: ...

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour Yves , ca sent le vcu tout a  ...que de bons souvenirs apparemment ...


Ah non, justement. 40 ans, pas de femme, pas d'enfant et le temps qui passe  ::?:

----------


## rothen

> Ah non, justement. 40 ans, pas de femme, pas d'enfant et le temps qui passe


 ben , c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre jusqu' maintenant...mais la faon dont tu  parlais des gosses , je me suis dit que j'avais mal interprt certaines choses  ::calim2:: 

mais rassures toi  ::calin::  40 ans c'est un bel age pour trouver une femme , il y a de la demande ...il y a des catalogues entiers  ::mouarf:: 

 par contre c'est sr que si tu penses dj comme  pour les enfants , les supporter va tre dur , on est moins patient  cet age l  :;):  

bon , moi , pour les gosses je peux pas juger , pas eu le temps d'en faire ..et de toutes faons maintenant c'est trop tard  ::mouarf:: 

en fait je pense que ceux qui en ont trouvent ca merveilleux ...et les autres , si c'est leur choix bien sr ,  merveilleux de ne pas en avoir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Ma petite va avoir un an ce samedi ... 
Faut que je m'occupe du gteau d'ailleurs, mme si elle en mangera pas ses parents , grands parents et arrire grands parents eux en mangerons ihihihih... Et sa premire bougies aussi !! Je la garderais et la mettrais dans sa boite souvenir avec son premier pyjama !!!

----------


## Bovino

Qui ne s'est jamais fait pisser dessus par son enfant en apprentissage de propret ne peut pas connaitre le bonheur que procure le fait d'tre parent !  ::whistle2::

----------


## rothen

> Qui ne s'est jamais fait pisser dessus par son enfant en apprentissage de propret ne peut pas connaitre le bonheur que procure le fait d'tre parent !


 ah a j'ai connu avec des amis ..la premire fois ca surprend ...aprs on s'carte  ::mouarf::  
en plus c'est super , il attend toujours qu'on lui ai positionn la couche propre   ::mouarf2:: 
pour Lady : ah oui , 1 an c'est juste les balbutiements de la marche ...et le dbut du plaisir  ::mouarf::  c'est l que ca va vraiment commencer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Qui ne s'est jamais fait pisser dessus par son enfant en apprentissage de propret ne peut pas connaitre le bonheur que procure le fait d'tre parent !


Pour l'instant elle n'a fait que sur sa table  langer .. j'evite de la prendre dans mes bras sans couche et quand je doit le faire je lui explique que si elle me fait dessus a va pas le faire  ::lol:: 

Mais bon il est vrai que dans quelques temps on commencera  enlever la couche plus souvent et l ... bah je le prend plus dans mes bras! Problme rgl non ?  ::aie::  (Sachant que je me plein dj qu'elle est pas trs clin a risque de pas se passer comme a)

----------


## LittleWhite

> dis donc toi , l t'exagres , j'ai a peine compris un truc que t'en remets une couche


Si en plus les personnes duques retournent dans cet tat on est mal parti  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Qui ne s'est jamais fait pisser dessus par son enfant en apprentissage de propret ne peut pas connaitre le bonheur que procure le fait d'tre parent !


J'aurais mme pas ajout "en apprentissage de propret"  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

Disons qu'avant la phase "apprentissage de la propret", on lui mettait une couche, ce qui rend moins gnant le fait qu'il s'oublie dans les bras de quelqu'un  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Si en plus les personnes duques retournent dans cet tat on est mal parti


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  t'as raison Alex , je devrais faire attention  ce que je dis ...surtout  ce moment de la conversation  ::mouarf:: 

Tiens ! un nouveau  :8O:  bonjour FirePrawn  :;):  ca a l'air bien ce que tu fais ...responsable X  ::mouarf:: ...je ne pensais pas qu'il y en avait sur ce forum  ::whistle::

----------


## Lady

Tiens Rothen parlais Brocante.
Y en a qui vienne  Lille ce Week end ?(grande braderie pour ceux qui saurait pas)
On se croisera peut tre! Je vais essayer d'y faire un tour quand bb dormira.

----------


## rothen

> Tiens Rothen parlais Brocante.
> Y en a qui vienne  Lille ce Week end  On se croisera peut tre!  .


 vu le monde qu'il y aura je me demande si t'as pas plus de chance en jouant au loto  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Disons qu'avant la phase "apprentissage de la propret", on lui mettait une couche, ce qui rend moins gnant le fait qu'il s'oublie dans les bras de quelqu'un


Il t'a jamais piss dessus depuis la table  langer ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Il t'a jamais piss dessus depuis la table  langer ?


 c'est une fille ...c'est moins spectaculaire qu'un garcon  ::mouarf:: 

eh ..t'as pas rpondu ..c'est quoi un responsable X  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Cette fois je l'aurais.

Non rien, juste pour inaugurer la 100me page  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  Yves !

tu vois la chance reviens  :;): ...la rencontre avec la future c'est peut-tre pour ce WE  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas jamais j'aurai cru que ce post irait aussi loin  ::ccool::

----------


## FirePrawn

> c'est une fille ...c'est moins spectaculaire qu'un garcon 
> 
> eh ..t'as pas rpondu ..c'est quoi un responsable X


 :8O: 
I'm chocked !

Responsable (X)HTML pas X  ::langue::

----------


## Bovino

> c'est une fille ...c'est moins spectaculaire qu'un garcon


Non, c'est un garon...



> Il t'a jamais piss dessus depuis la table  langer ?


Non, l j'tais prudent, c'est la mre qui s'en occupait !  ::pastaper:: 
En revanche, sur la table tout court, si, pendant un repas de famille mme !  ::massacre::

----------


## rothen

> I'm chocked !  ah bon ? pour si peu ?  pas sre que tu puisses rester sur ce post alors 
> 
> Responsable (X)HTML pas X  en tous cas , c'est pas sur la mme ligne ...il y a srement un message la dedans





> Non, c'est un garon...


 il va trop vite ce post ...on peut pas tout suivre  ::mouarf::  ..moi j'en tais reste  la petite  Lady  :;):

----------


## Bovino

Il est jeune !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Lady

Pour viter la cata au moment du changement de couche j'ai un truc ... les mains toujours froides !! je lui met ma main sur le bidou avant de changer la couche et du coup si il y avais urgence elle fait DANS la couche et sinon j'ai le temps de la changer. Bon pour le bain a marche moins bien par contre

----------


## FirePrawn

> il va trop vite ce post ...on peut pas tout suivre  ..moi j'en tais reste  la petite  Lady


Chez moi c'est sr la mme ligne  ::weird::

----------


## rothen

> Chez moi c'est sr la mme ligne


 moi , j'ai a 


plus explicite non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Il est temps d'acheter un nouvel cran alors  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Il est temps d'acheter un nouvel cran alors


 pourquoi tu dis  ?  ::roll::  

tiens d'ailleurs comment ca se mesure un cran ordi ? comme les tl en diagonal ou L X l  ? 

bon , avant que tout le monde soit parti , ca sert  quoi ca ? 



et l ca devrait aller ensemble 


mais le fait que la batterie soit  part , elle est encore bonne ? 

bref , je fais quoi de a ? ca se jette ou je peux en faire quelque chose ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

En diagonale, comme une TV.
Et en pouce, pas en cm.

----------


## rothen

donc comme le mien fait 60 cms , c'est un 24 pouces , c'est  ?  ::roll::  

pour le pocket ,personne ne peut rpondre ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Barsy

C'est un Pocket PC, un objet des annes 90 qui tait le prdcesseur des smartphones actuels.
Normalement, il devrait y avoir Windows CE dessus. 

Enfin, cela dit, je doute qu'il ait encore une valeur aujourd'hui... Surtout avec la popularisation des smartphones qui sont bien plus puissants.

Et sinon, oui, je suis de retour !!  ::ccool::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

coucou Sylvain  ::zoubi:: 

bon retour parmi nous  :;):  et j'espre que tu nous a ramen de belle photos  :;): 

bon , donc pour le pocket :poubelle , enfin quand mme une question , est-ce qu'il peut y avoir des donnes dedans ? si oui , comment je peux voir a  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

ben faut rebrancher la batterie, ventuellement retrouver le chargeur pour charger la batterie si elle est vide (ce qui est probable).

Tu peux tenter  10  ton vide-grenier, on sait jamais, mais bon, faut pas trop esprer.

----------


## rothen

merci Yves  ::zoubi::  ...je crois que je vais le mettre de ct pour quand j'aurai le temps de trouver tout ca et de regarder ce qu'il y a dedans  :;): ..pas envie de laisser des donnes dans la nature  ::calim2:: 

autre objet , pour une bricole au vide grenier , ou ca peut avoir une valeur quelconque ?   ::calim2:: 



 j'ai vraiment aucune ide et vous ?  ::roll::

----------


## Hizin

Je vois un "1919" sur l'anneau de droite.
Je dirai un tlphone qui a 93 ans  ::): 

Niveau valeur, aucune ide, mais voir un antiquaire ou un muse je pense.

----------


## LittleWhite

En tout cas, le tlphone ne peut plus tre utilis sur nos lignes ... donc, je dirais, muse, ou alors pice de dcoration ... (mais aprs transformation, peut tre). Vous pouvez toujours tent de le mettre dans un vide greniers et voir s'il part, mais je doute rellement.

----------


## Barsy

> merci Yves  ...je crois que je vais le mettre de ct pour quand j'aurai le temps de trouver tout ca et de regarder ce qu'il y a dedans ..pas envie de laisser des donnes dans la nature 
> 
> autre objet , pour une bricole au vide grenier , ou ca peut avoir une valeur quelconque ?  
> 
> 
> 
>  j'ai vraiment aucune ide et vous ?


C'est marrant, a m'a tout de suite fait penser  a :

Le 22  Asnires

J'avoue, j'ai des rfrences dpasses...  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Aucune ide de la valeur mais il n'est pas impossible que a en ait une importante.

Donc bien se renseigner auprs d'antiquaires, collectionneurs ou commissaires priseurs (c'est comme a que l'on appelle ceux qui estime la valeurs des objets de collection, je crois)



Edit: Ah ben aprs avoir batailler pour inaugurer la 100me page, voila que j'inaugure la 101me aussi et sans le vouloir  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Le 22  Asnires
> J'avoue, j'ai des rfrences dpasses...


 non , non , t'inquites Sylvain ..c'est juste une question d'age  ::mouarf::  ...en tout cas merci pour le clin d'oeil  ::zoubi:: 

pour Yves , t'as vu ? t'as la 100 eme et la 101 eme ...y a pas , ca va tre pour ce WE ...ouvres bien les yeux  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , pour le tel , c'est vrai que c'est pas facile ...j'ai fait un tour sur le bon coin , il y a tous les prix concernant ce genre de tel  ::calim2:: ...en plus , j'en ai vu  bon prix que j'ai jet  ::calim2::  ..faut vraiment que je trouve un antiquaire ...mais c'est pareil , si tu sais pas combien a vaut ...il peut donner n'importe quel prix  ::(: 

bref , pas vident tout   ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

Peut-tre devrais-tu te rapprocher de personnes comptentes mais qui n'ont pas dintrts.
Un antiquaire local peut-tre avoir envie de sous estim s'il sent qu'il peut rcuprer le bien.

Par contre, en commenant dj par des estimations en lignes (anonymes j'espre) tu peux dj avoir une premire ide du prix

http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&sclient=...w=1920&bih=940

Edit : Je ne sais pas ce que vaut ces estimations et la confiance que l'on peut leur accorder. A toi de juger.

----------


## minnesota

Les antiquaires en gnrale, il n'y en pas qu'un dans une ville. Rien ninterdit d'avoir plusieurs avis, aprs faut vendre au plus offrant... mais en annonant la couleur du "j'ai plein d'objets anciens et je fais le tour des antiquaires pour en trouver un de confiance", la tentation d'tre avare sera moins tentante, je pense...

----------


## giragu03

> C'est marrant, a m'a tout de suite fait penser  a :
> 
> Le 22  Asnires
> 
> J'avoue, j'ai des rfrences dpasses...


Enfin quelqu'un qui a des rfrences comme moi...
All Barsy, pourquoi tu tousses ?  ::aie:: 
Merci, je me sens moins seul (bon, du coup, je risque de regarder un film dans lequel il joue ce soir...).
Contrairement  LittleWhite, je pense que ce tlphone peut avoir de la valeur. Et si jamais il n'y a pas moyen de le vendre, au lieu de le jeter, je pense qu'en faire don  un muse est un bon moyen de lui donner une seconde vie.

----------


## rothen

coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

et  ::merci::   tous pour vos conseils et  Yves pour son lien  :;): ... l j'ai pas tout vu , mais les premiers que j'ai fait sont payants et pour ce que j'ai ca vaut pas le coup , par contre sur certains il y a des photos de beaucoup d'estimations qu'ils ont faites et l je vais pouvoir comparer avec ce que j'ai encore comme vieux bibelots style que j'aime pas  ::?:  rangs dans un carton  ::mouarf:: ...le but premier tant de donner une seconde vie aux choses , je vais en mettre certains comme ca , aprs tout ca sera pas la premire fois que je brade des choses de valeur , j'avais entre autre vendu  rien les maux de longwy de ma mre pour faire de la place dans ses placards , parce que je les trouvais mches  ::yaisse:: ...je peux difficilement faire pire  ::mouarf:: 

ce matin , dans le journal , un truc qui m'a fait rire 

j'ai ador la fin  ::lol::  ...et vous  ::roll:: 

ah Sylvain , je viens de voir , t'as fait la 2000em rponse ...aprs Yves la 100eme page ...et la mme journe en plus ...faudra qu'on fte a ::yaisse::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

Ils sont fous ces allemands  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour !
> 
> Ils sont fous ces allemands


salut  FirePrawn  :;): 

ah , c'est marrant  :8O:  ...je pensais qu'en responsable X t'avais l'habitude de ce genre de chose  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> salut  FirePrawn 
> 
> ah , c'est marrant  ...je pensais qu'en responsable X t'avais l'habitude de ce genre de chose


Le responsable X il va te fouetter si a continue  ::sm::   ::evil::

----------


## MiaowZedong

100 pages sans propositions indcentes  Rothen et il a fallut que tu viennes en faire une  ::arf:: 

Elle est veuve mais ce n'est pas une raison!  ::fessee::

----------


## FirePrawn

> 100 pages sans propositions indcentes  Rothen et il a fallut que tu viennes en faire une 
> 
> Elle est veuve mais ce n'est pas une raison!


Lgitime dfense !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> , aprs tout ca sera pas la premire fois que je brade des choses de valeur , j'avais entre autre vendu  rien les maux de longwy de ma mre pour faire de la place dans ses placards , parce que je les trouvais mches ...je peux difficilement faire pire



Bah au moins tu me refait croire qu'on peut encore trouv des Trsors dans les braderie  pas chre. Mais je crois que j'aurais mauvaise conscience d'acheter un truc vraiment pas chre alors que je sais ce que a vaut vraiment ...
Quoique ... je ne sais pas ... Si a se trouve je serais sans piti MOUWHAWHAWHA!!!

----------


## Barsy

> Le responsable X il va te fouetter si a continue


Tant que tu ne promne personne au bout d'une laisse...  ::aie:: 




> ah Sylvain , je viens de voir , t'as fait la 2000em rponse ...aprs Yves la 100eme page ...et la mme journe en plus ...faudra qu'on fte a


Message que je ddie  Fernand Raynaud.  ::D: 




> All Barsy, pourquoi tu tousses ?


C'est tudi pour !  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> 100 pages sans propositions indcentes  Rothen et il a fallut que tu viennes en faire une


 ben oui quoi , c'est vrai , ca perturbes  ::mouarf:: ..c'tait un post super srieux jusqu' maintenant   ::mouarf3::  





> Bah au moins tu me refait croire qu'on peut encore trouv des Trsors dans les braderie  pas chre. Mais je crois que j'aurais mauvaise conscience d'acheter un truc vraiment pas chre alors que je sais ce que a vaut vraiment ...


 je vois pas pourquoi tu aurais des scrupules  :8O: ..celui qui le vend pense aussi faire une bonne affaire , puisqu' la base c'est lui qui fixe les prix ...s'il est ignare comme moi dans ce genre de chose , c'est normal que l'acheteur en profite , d'ailleurs c'est pour ca que les premiers  faire le tour des vides grenier sont les professionnels  :;): 

Ce midi , j'ai vu des amis qui ont eu une ide du tonnerre , je vais leur envoyer les photos des genres " antiquit " et ils vont m'en faire des grandes photos papier que je vais mettre sur un tableau avec mon tel ..comme je n'ai pas l'intention d'tre sur place  6 h du matin , un dimanche , sont fous  ::fou::   au moins les professionnels pourront les voir ..bonne ide ca non ?  ::roll::  ..

----------


## Lady

> ben oui quoi , c'est vrai , ca perturbes ..c'tait un post super srieux jusqu' maintenant   
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  je vois pas pourquoi tu aurais des scrupules ..celui qui le vend pense aussi faire une bonne affaire , puisqu' la base c'est lui qui fixe les prix ...s'il est ignare comme moi dans ce genre de chose , c'est normal que l'acheteur en profite , d'ailleurs c'est pour ca que les premiers  faire le tour des vides grenier sont les professionnels 
> 
> Ce midi , j'ai vu des amis qui ont eu une ide du tonnerre , je vais leur envoyer les photos des genres " antiquit " et ils vont m'en faire des grandes photos papier que je vais mettre sur un tableau avec mon tel ..comme je n'ai pas l'intention d'tre sur place  6 h du matin , un dimanche , sont fous   au moins les professionnels pourront les voir ..bonne ide ca non ?  ..


Bah moi je mettrait pas mon tel comme a  la vu de tous ... je mettrais plus un mail au moins si t'as des gens qui veulent te faire ch**er tu les bloques ... (ou tu cre une adresse hotmail juste pour a c'est encore mieux)

----------


## rothen

> Bah moi je mettrait pas mon tel comme a  la vu de tous ... je mettrais plus un mail au moins si t'as des gens qui veulent te faire ch**er tu les bloques ... (ou tu cre une adresse hotmail juste pour a c'est encore mieux)


 en fait , comme je ne sais pas comment faire pour creer une adresse hotmail   ::oops::  il ne me reste que le choix du portable ou du mail habituel  ::calim2::  ..est-ce qu'en mettant mon mail sur internet  ils peuvent accder  pleins de choses , entre autre ma page facebook ?  ::roll:: 

 votre avis ,  c'est quoi le plus dangereux  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

JE n'y connais rien, mais je dirais qu'il faudrait peut-tre vrifier au moins les articles de la moiti infrieure de la photo, y compris la boite verte (sauf lassiette de droite Souvenir de, qui doit pas valoir grand chose elle).

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

oh l ...dure journe aujourd'hui ...je crois que j'ai un peu trop ft hier soir  ::wow::  ...va quand mme falloir que je m'affole pour ce vide grenier , c'est quand mme bientt  ::mouarf:: 




> JE n'y connais rien, mais je dirais qu'il faudrait peut-tre vrifier au moins les articles de la moiti infrieure de la photo, y compris la boite verte (sauf lassiette de droite Souvenir de, qui doit pas valoir grand chose elle).


 merci Yves  ::zoubi::  ...non , t'as pas rv , j'ai enlev la photo , je l'avais mise juste pour voir si quelqu'un s'y connaissait  :;): ben du coup , je suis toujours pas plus avance  ::?:  mais je crois que ca va quand mme finir en vrac au vide grenier sinon je vais les remettre dans leur carton au fond d'un placard ...donc elles serviront  rien quand mme  ::?: 

sinon personne n'a rpondu  ma question , entre laisser un mail ou un numero de tel , qu'est-ce qui est le plus dangereux ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour toute seule, boire c'est mal !  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Bonjour toute seule, boire c'est mal !


Un adepte du SM qui est contre l'alcool, c'est pas un peu l'hopital qui se moque de la charit? ::mouarf:: 

Le numro de tlphone est beaucoup plus dangereux (par contre, c'est peut-tre plus ractif). Avec ton numro de tlphone on peut trouver o t'habites, ton nom, prnom....le mail techniquement aussi mais si tu fais un mail "jetable" rien que pour a, il y a trs peu de risques et c'est gratuit, contrairement au tel  carte "jetable".

----------


## FirePrawn

> Un adepte du SM qui est contre l'alcool, c'est pas un peu l'hopital qui se moque de la charit?
> 
> Le numro de tlphone est beaucoup plus dangereux (par contre, c'est peut-tre plus ractif). Avec ton numro de tlphone on peut trouver o t'habites, ton nom, prnom....le mail techniquement aussi mais si tu fais un mail "jetable" rien que pour a, il y a trs peu de risques et c'est gratuit, contrairement au tel  carte "jetable".


Le prochain qui dit que je suis SM, j'le fais bannir pendant 15 jours  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Kikoo !!!


Pour le objets moi je dirais regarde si il y a des inscription genre made in ou signature ... tout ce qui est made un taiwan / chine a se bazarde.

Par contre ce qui est sign ou tamponn l a peut valoir le coup denquter

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour toute seule, boire c'est mal !


euh a c'est sr ..le problme c'est qu'on le sait que le lendemain  ::fou::  





> Le numro de tlphone est beaucoup plus dangereux (par contre, c'est peut-tre plus ractif). Avec ton numro de tlphone on peut trouver o t'habites, ton nom, prnom....le mail techniquement aussi mais si tu fais un mail "jetable" rien que pour a, il y a trs peu de risques et c'est gratuit, contrairement au tel  carte "jetable".


 merci Miaow  :;):  ..en ce qui concerne le tel , j'ai essay sur annuaire invers avec le N ils ne donnent pas de renseignement maintenant comme le site l tait gratuit , les payants le donnent peut-tre  ::roll::  ...je l'ai aussi dans toutes mes annonces ventes presque un an maintenant , et je n'ai jamais t embte ...enfin pour l'instant  ::calim2:: 

 le mail "jetable" c'est sr , ca serait l'idal , mais a je sais pas faire  ::?:  c'est dur  faire quand on n'y connait rien ?  ::roll:: 
sinon faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour me le faire d'ici l  :;):  

par contre l'ide de faire des photos tait gniale ...elles sont seulement chez les amis  l'imprimerie que j'ai dj les premires touches ...des amis  eux qui taient juste l    ::lol::  un qui veut que je lui fasse des propositions prix  pour les  livres et un autre va passer voir les vieilleries ...bon , on verra ce que ca donne ...ils ne savent pas que vous avez trouv les estimations de presque tout     :;):  surtout les livres et en particulier les Nick Carter  :;):  vous avez t gnial sur ce coup l  ::ccool:: 

bon , j'ai plus qu' retrouver le post o on en a parl  :;):  ...ouais c'est pas le plus facile  ::mouarf2:: ...

----------


## rothen

> Pour les objets moi je dirais regarde si il y a des inscription genre made in ou signature ... tout ce qui est made un taiwan / chine a se bazarde.
> Par contre ce qui est sign ou tamponn l a peut valoir le coup denquter


  salut Lady !

oui, oui , tous ceux qui taient l avaient des signatures , mme plusieurs numrots et ils sont trs anciens ...le pb , je ne connais pas ceux qui vont venir , c'est juste des amis d'amis donc je vais essayer de ne pas me faire avoir ...mais d'un autre ct au fond d'un placard , c'est pas mieux  ::?: 

bref ...c'est pas facile de prendre une dcision , heureusement dj que vous m'avez tous aide dans pas mal d'article , sans vous , ca aurait t bien pire  ::calim2:: 




> Le prochain qui dit que je suis SM, j'le fais bannir pendant 15 jours


euh ...pour parfaire ma culture ...c'est quoi un SM  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Euh pour moi le Longwy c'est pas a ... ou alors c'est leur version moderne ... 
Ceux de mes parents on au moins 150 ans ...   ::aie:: 
Moi c'est plus a :

----------


## MiaowZedong

> le mail "jetable" c'est sr , ca serait l'idal , mais a je sais pas faire  c'est dur  faire quand on n'y connait rien ? 
> sinon faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour me le faire d'ici l


Non, non, ce n'est pas difficile du tout. Si t'as russi  t'inscrire ici tu peux facilement le faire.



> euh ...pour parfaire ma culture ...c'est quoi un SM


Un "responsable X"....euh, je veux dire un sadomaso.

----------


## rothen

il y a plein de sortes de Longwy , suivant le thme je pense ...le style que tu montres c'est ceux -l que j'ai vendu  rien en vidant les placards de ma mre :;):  oui , c'est sr , j'ai toujours su reconnaitre la valeur des choses  ::mouarf:: 
 enfin , il y en a qui ont fait de bonnes affaires  ::aie:: 

ceux que j'ai en photo , je pense qu'ils sont anciens aussi ..euh en fait j'en sais rien , je ne me souvenais mme plus les avoir ..c'est vrai que les trouver sur la toile ca ne peut que m'aider  :;): 




> Non, non, ce n'est pas difficile du tout. Si t'as russi  t'inscrire ici tu peux facilement le faire. en fait les forums c'est une des rares choses que je maitrise ..et pratique ...en informatique , pour le reste je suis nulle 
> 
> Un "responsable X"....euh, je veux dire un sadomaso
>  je connaissais pas l'abreviation ...mais c'est vrai qu'en voyant un de ses premiers post ...il y a de  .

----------


## rothen

pour finir la journe  ...une note plus bucolique , mais quand mme instructive , un ouvrage en fluvial , il y en a d'ailleurs beaucoup sur ce modle l  :;): 

quand on arrive dessus , le canal semble banal , juste un peu plus troit 



alors qu'en fait on passe ...sur un pont 



en l'occurrence ici on passe au dessus de la Meuse ,c'est dingue non ?  :8O: 

sur le schma on voit mieux  comment c'est fait ...

 

pas mal non comme ouvrage ? 

bon , ca sera tout pour aujourd'hui  :;): 

faut que je me prpare :soire filles ce soir  ::yaisse2:: ...en gnral c'est toujours super russi  ::wow:: 

mais bien sr ...je serai bien plus sage qu'hier soir  ::ange:: ...peut-tre  demain  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

classique, j'en avait un devant mon lyce quand j'tais jeune (canal latral qui passe sur la Garonne)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> en fait les forums c'est une des rares choses que je maitrise ..et pratique ...en informatique , pour le reste je suis nulle


S'inscrire sur un webmail, c'est presque exactement la mme chose. Tu vas sur un site comme Hotmail ou Gmail, tu trouves le lien pour t'inscrire et tu remplis quasiment le mme formulaire  ::):

----------


## Jipt

Petit coucou en passant, avant d'aller au dodo aprs une grosse journe "sminaire"  ::aie:: 



> (...) alors qu'en fait on passe ...sur un pont en l'occurrence ici on passe au dessus de la Meuse ,c'est dingue non ? 
> pas mal non comme ouvrage ?


Petite joueuse, va  ::P: 
Tape a dans la zone de recherche de google : pont canal sur l'orb

C'tait bien ta soire ?

Demain, suite du sminaire, alors bonne nuit  toutes et  tous...

----------


## Lung

> Petite joueuse, va 
> Tape a dans la zone de recherche de google : pont canal sur l'orb


Il y a aussi celui de Briare, qui est pas mal aussi.

http://www.google.fr/search?q=pont+c...2&ved=0CCwQsAQ

----------


## DonKnacki

> le mail "jetable" c'est sr , ca serait l'idal , mais a je sais pas faire  c'est dur  faire quand on n'y connait rien ? 
> sinon faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour me le faire d'ici l


Comme le dit MiaowZedong, se crer une adresse mail est trs trs facile 
tu choisi ton adresse, ton mot de passe plus ventuellement des questions / rponses en cas de perte de ton mot de passe et voila 
Le plus dur est de trouver une adresse non prise mais rassure toi le systme te le dira si c'est le cas 
Si besoin, je peux t'en crer une si tu veux : je te fournirai alors les infos par MP, ensuite tu n'aura qu' changer de mot de passe si tu le souhaites (cela dit changer de mot de passe est presque aussi compliqu que de crer une bote donc tu vois la simplicit de la chose  :;):  )

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour ici, original ce pont canal, j'en avais jamais vu !

----------


## rothen

::coucou::  les tous !

ah ben , en pleine forme ce matin ...rien de tel qu'une soire filles pour s'clater ...parler de tout un tas de trucs qu'on n'ose pas parler avec les mecs , ca detend  ::): ...les escorts boy par exemple  ::mouarf::  , je savais mme pas que ca existait  :8O:   ... mon grand age il est quand mme temps que je fasse mon ducation  ::wow:: ...mme si je ne  vais pas m'en servir , c'est bien de savoir que ca existe ce genre de chose  :;):  ...non , non , la dessus je ne vous demande pas votre avis  ::mouarf:: 

Pour le pont canal  , j'avais fait simple pour que vous compreniez le principe  ::mouarf2::  ...bon , je vois que plusieurs connaissaient dj ..mais au moins un  qui je l'ai fait dcouvrir  :;): 

je connaissais celui de Briare ( le plus beau je pense ) mais pas celui de l'Orb , merci J-P de me l'avoir fait dcouvrir   ::zoubi:: ...et bon sminaire  :;): 

par contre , pour moi , le plus spectaculaire que j'ai visit c'est celui de Strepy en Belgique ...et qui finit par un ascenseur funiculaire


ce qui est dingue c'est que le contre poids pour faire descendre le bac c'est les petits trucs blancs qu'on voit ...je ne sais plus en quoi c'est fait  mais quelque chose qui pse trs lourd par rapport au volume , quelqu'un a une ide de ce que ca peut tre comme matire ?  ::roll::  




> Comme le dit MiaowZedong, se crer une adresse mail est trs trs facile 
> tu choisi ton adresse, ton mot de passe  
> Si besoin, je peux t'en crer une si tu veux : je te fournirai alors les infos par MP, ensuite tu n'aura qu' changer de mot de passe si tu le souhaites (cela dit changer de mot de passe est presque aussi compliqu que de crer une bote donc tu vois la simplicit de la chose  )


 merci Nom , c'est sympa  :;):  pour ce dimanche , je pense que je vais mettre le tel ,  plus ractif comme a dit Miaow , et l autant battre le fer quand il est chaud  :;):  ...mais si je continue des ventes sur internet , si j'ai pas reussi  le faire je te contacte  :;):  ...en tous cas , merci de ta proposituion  ::zoubi::

----------


## FirePrawn

Du plomb peint en blanc ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Du plomb peint en blanc ?


  ::ptdr::  ...ca je me serai souvenue  :;): 

d'ailleurs je ne me souviens plus si c'est un mtal , ou un liquide enferm dans un caisson , juste que la premire fois que je l'ai vu , j'ai pas eu confiance , je voyais pas comment ces petits trucs ridicules pouvaient faire contrepoids au bac , eau + bateaux ...mais ca marche  :;): 

qu'est-ce qui pourrait peser si lourd  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Les contrepoids sont en bton et fonte apparemment.

L'astuce du contrepoids est gniale car avec un contrepoids de masse  peu prs quivalente  la masse de la charge, ce n'est plus la totalit du poids de la charge qu'il faut hisser (ce qui serait impossible ici) mais seulement la diffrence entre la charge et le contrepoids, ce qui ncessite des treuils de puissance beaucoup plus faible.

----------


## rothen

> Les contrepoids sont en bton et fonte apparemment.
> 
> L'astuce du contrepoids est gniale car avec un contrepoids de masse  peu prs quivalente  la masse de la charge, ce n'est plus la totalit du poids de la charge qu'il faut hisser (ce qui serait impossible ici) mais seulement la diffrence entre la charge et le contrepoids, ce qui ncessite des treuils de puissance beaucoup plus faible.


 merci Yves  ::zoubi::  

ah oui , j'avais pas pens que ca pouvait tre le mme systme que le Plan Inclin de Saint-Louis Arzviller ...une de mes escales prfres  en bateau , un endroit magique  :;): 

 

peut-tre parce que l'un est droit , et l'autre en biais  ::roll::  ..mais ils ont la mme salle des machines



c'est impressionnant non ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Ils se sont quand mme bien cass la tte  construire tous ces machins  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Coucou!

Le dernier j'ai visit !! je me rappel de la salle des machines colors !! ^^

----------


## rothen

> Coucou!
> 
> Le dernier j'ai visit !! je me rappel de la salle des machines colors !! ^^


Coucou Lady  :;): 
si t'as visit Arzviller t'as choisi la plus sympa  mon avis ...le cadre est magnifique ...j'espre que tu as pu un peu profiter de la rgion ? 




> Ils se sont quand mme bien cass la tte  construire tous ces machins


  c'est sr ..mais je trouve a super ce qu'ils ont fait  ::ccool:: 

Est-ce que vous savez que Lonard de Vinci a particip  l'laboration des cluses ?  ::roll::  moi , j'en avais t baba quand je l'ai appris  ::calim2:: 

mme s'il n'a pas invent l'cluse au sens propre, il lui a mis sa touche finale dj en lui donnant sa forme rectangulaire et en y apportant les derniers perfectionnements, comme par exemple un petit volet plac au bas de la porte qui permet un flux d'eau suffisant pour quilibrer la pression sur les deux vantaux et en faciliter l'ouverture 

ca c'est un de ces dessins ...



je trouve gnial ces gens qui s'interessent  plein de choses comme a  ::ccool:: ...pas vous ?

----------


## FirePrawn

De Vinci avait dj tout invent de toute faon  :;): 

Du canon au pont tournant en passant par l'hlico, c'tait un vrai gnie !

----------


## rothen

> De Vinci avait dj tout invent de toute faon 
> 
> Du canon au pont tournant en passant par l'hlico, c'tait un vrai gnie !


 tout  fait d'accord avec toi , c'tait un vrai gnie ...par contre le canon ,  , je savais pas  :8O:

----------


## FirePrawn

L'anctre du tank galement  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

Euh....le canon existait quand mme avant sa naissance.

Leonardo da Vinci a dessin pas mal de choses qui ne marchaient pas, aussi. Il avait compris un certain nombre de principes qu'il ne pouvait pas appliquer faute de moteurs, plus quelques appareils ou il tait  ct de la plaque: sa machine  voler  ailes mobiles, par exemple, il n'avait pas compris le principe de la portance (et en plus il lui manquait un moteur).

----------


## Lung

J'ai lu rcemment, qu'il n'a pas forcment invent tout ce qu'il a dessin (certaines choses taient dj connues avant lui). Mais, il s'y ait intress, et a cherch a y apporter des amliorations (a reste malgr tout un gnie).

----------


## rothen

> Leonardo da Vinci a dessin pas mal de choses qui ne marchaient pas, aussi. Il avait compris un certain nombre de principes qu'il ne pouvait pas appliquer faute de moteurs, plus quelques appareils ou il tait  ct de la plaque: sa machine  voler  ailes mobiles, par exemple, il n'avait pas compris le principe de la portance (et en plus il lui manquait un moteur).





> J'ai lu rcemment, qu'il n'a pas forcment invent tout ce qu'il a dessin (certaines choses taient dj connues avant lui). Mais, il s'y ait intress, et a cherch a y apporter des amliorations (a reste malgr tout un gnie).


 tout  fait Miaow et Lung , vous avez raison tous les 2 ..mme s'il n'a pas tout russi ...  c'tait un gnie ..humain , voil  ::yaisse:: 

en tous cas , c'est incroyable comme le temps passe vite  :8O:  on est dj le WE  ::calim2:: 

une petite photo reposante 



pour souhaiter  tous un super WE 

et j'espre que certains vont en profiter pour poster leurs photos de vacances  :;): 

bisous  tous  ::zoubi::  ...et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## Lady

Bonjour,

Bah nous on a peut tre perdu une partie de nos photo de vacances de cet t  ::cry::   ::cry:: 
Comme l'appareil photo tait plein on les avait sauver en court de route sur le portable de mon mari. Je les avaient pas encore rcupres sur mon fixe et ce week end le disque dur de mon mari a rendu lme ... On va voir si le monsieur qui rpare les PCs peu nous rcuprer quelques chose (croisons les doigts)  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

Salut  tous,



> (...) et ce week end le disque dur de mon mari a rendu lme ... (...)


 ::aie:: 
Essaye Photorec (google...), mais ne pas mettre le DD mort dans un botier adaptateur avec sortie USB, le brancher directement dans une tour.
Et tu as aussi le forum hardware, ici
Courage...

Et bonne journe quand mme.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour bonjour.

Quel week-end bien pourri  ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

> Salut  tous,
> 
> 
> Essaye Photorec (google...), mais ne pas mettre le DD mort dans un botier adaptateur avec sortie USB, le brancher directement dans une tour.
> Et tu as aussi le forum hardware, ici
> Courage...
> 
> Et bonne journe quand mme.


Bah le pc est chez le rparateur .... j'ai voulu ouvrir le portable et j'ai mme pas russi  enlever la trappe ... Je suis pas vraiment dou cot Hardware (je me limite  changer des barettes de RAM et des cartes graphiques sur des PCs tour)

FirePawn >> ah non nous a allait (heureusement pour le bradeux) mais ce matin on se croirait en automne ... Faisait nuit quand je me suis rveille  ::cry::

----------


## FirePrawn

Pluie tout le week-end, froid, et bb qui voulait pas dormir hier soir  ::triste:: 

Heureusement que le PSG a gagn  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Pluie tout le week-end, froid, et bb qui voulait pas dormir hier soir 
> 
> Heureusement que le PSG a gagn


Lol.. Ca va tant pas Lilloise d'origine je suis pas spcialement fan du LOSC lol.

J'ai pas le problme pour l'instant avec ma fille ... *touche du bois*

----------


## FirePrawn

Ta fille est plus vieille que mon fils  :;):

----------


## rothen

Bonjour  tous en ce dbut de semaine  ::zoubi:: 

bon , c'est quoi a  ::roll::  mme pas un seul a post de photo de vacances dans le WE ?  j'espre que ca va venir  ::calim2:: 

dsole pour toi Lady  ::?:  j'espre que tu arriveras  les rcuperer , les photos de ta fille  cet age c'est important  :;):  mais ca devrait le faire car moi sur les 2 que j'ai crash en dernier j'ai perdu toutes mes adresses mail , l'horreur pour moi  ::cry::  mais j'ai rcupr toutes mes photos  :;): 

tu es d'o FirePrawn ? je croyais que ce WE il avait fait beau dans toute la France  :8O: en tous cas en Lorraine , on a eu un super soleil ...

et moi j'ai pass un super WE  ::ccool::  d'abord l'AM avec full  amis a t trs convivial et super gai comme dab et  le vide grenier gnial , j'ai super bien vendu mme en m'arretant  midi ...mme un phono sans le chercher vraiment  :;):  et  un bon prix , j'ai bien fait de vous couter et d'attendre l'occasion pour le vendre  ::zoubi:: ...du coup  retaper il ne m'en reste qu'un avec pavillon  , mais c'est le vert , donc celui o ma cration artistique pourra le mieux s'exprimer lol que du bonheur quoi  ::yaisse:: 

les autres , ca a donn quoi votre WE ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Je suis en Alsace, et je t'assure qu'il a plu  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Moi c'tait cinma avec The Expendables 2. 

Beaucoup de bruits (boules Quies recommandes  ::aie:: ) et pas mal de clins d'oeil dans ce film  ::D: 

 D'ailleurs j'ai appris que le personnage jou par Chuck Norris s'tait fait mordre par un cobra... (et le cobra est mort aprs 5 jours d'agonie) J'ai rigol tout le dimanche sur cette rplique  ::ptdr::

----------


## FirePrawn

Faudrait que j'aille le voir tiens, c'est vrai qu'il a l'air aussi fun que le premier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Moi c'tait cinma avec The Expendables 2. 
>  D'ailleurs j'ai appris que le personnage jou par Chuck Norris s'tait fait mordre par un cobra... (et le cobra est mort aprs 5 jours d'agonie) J'ai rigol tout le dimanche sur cette rplique


 coucou Auteur  ::zoubi::  c'est bien , pour quelqu'un qui ne va jamais au cinma , vous allez me donner envie de le faire ...dj au moins j'amliore mes connaissances dans ce domaine , car du coup je suis alle voir la bande annonce  :;):  par contre ,c'est pas  un peu violent pour une fleur bleue comme moi ?   ::calim2::  

j'aime beaucoup la rplique aussi , ca m'a bien fait rire  :;): 

autre truc que j'avais bien aim il n'y a pas longtemps c'est la mode du "face-kini " en chine  ::ptdr::  ...pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le reportage , je trouve que ca vaut le coup  ::lol:: 



tout ca pour garder une peau claire et  ne pas avoir l'air d'une paysanne ,  qui le bronzage est associ 

quand je pense qu'il y en a un qui a dit c'est pour que leur femme restent belles ... ::ptdr::   enfin , moi je trouve ca d'un ridicule et que comme ca , elles font plutt fuir  ::mouarf:: , vous trouvez pas ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

> coucou Auteur  c'est bien , pour quelqu'un qui ne va jamais au cinma , vous allez me donner envie de le faire ...dj au moins j'amliore mes connaissances dans ce domaine , car du coup je suis alle voir la bande annonce  par contre ,c'est pas  un peu violent pour une fleur bleue comme moi ?   
> 
> j'aime beaucoup la rplique aussi , ca m'a bien fait rire 
> 
> autre truc que j'avais bien aim il n'y a pas longtemps c'est la mode du "face-kini " en chine  ...pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le reportage , je trouve que ca vaut le coup 
> 
> 
> 
> tout ca pour garder une peau claire et  ne pas avoir l'air d'une paysanne ,  qui le bronzage est associ 
> ...


Pratique pour braquer une banque en toute tranquilit  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Faudrait que j'aille le voir tiens, c'est vrai qu'il a l'air aussi fun que le premier


et ton cerveau est en mode pause pendant 1h40  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> quand je pense qu'il y en a un qui a dit c'est pour que leur femme restent belles ...  enfin , moi je trouve ca d'un ridicule et que comme ca , elles font plutt fuir , vous trouvez pas ?


Ben il va falloir s'y habituer parce que entre les chinois d'un cot et les islamistes extrmes qui prennent de plus d'ampleur de l'autre, a va bientt se gnraliser partout

----------


## FirePrawn

> et ton cerveau est en mode pause pendant 1h40


C'est le but de ce genre de film  :;):

----------


## rothen

> Ben il va falloir s'y habituer parce que entre les chinois d'un cot et les islamistes extrmes qui prennent de plus d'ampleur de l'autre, a va bientt se gnraliser partout


 coucou Yves  ::zoubi:: 

et oui , malheureusement , ca va tre de pire en pire ce genre de chose  ::?: 

encore que d'un ct pour moi dans l'avenir je vois du positif ...on verra beaucoup moins mes rides  ::mouarf::  et ca mettra mes beaux yeux en valeur  ::yaisse:: 

bon , allez , un peu de travail  :;): , c'est quoi a ?  ::roll:: 



ca fait 30 cms et c'est lourd  :;): 

quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Donc un moteur lectrique avec une pompe  air. Reste  savoir dans quel sens a tourne, si c'est un compresseur ou au contraire une pompe  vide
Pas de plaque signaltique avec une marque et un n de modle ?

----------


## rothen

donc ca serait quelque chose qui fait partie d'une machine ?  ::roll:: 

j'ai pris le dessous  :



ca aide un peu plus ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Je ne trouve quasiment rien.

Il semblerais que ce soit bien une pompe  vide (vacuum pump) de marque Vita. C'est peut-tre une pice dtache d'un appareillage plus complexe. De ce que je trouve, Vita fabriquerait du matriel au moins pour le domaine de la dentisterie. Mais elle doit pouvoir aussi s'utiliser indpendamment de ce matriel.

Pour du matriel assez semblable  cette pompe les prix peuvent s'envoler jusqu' des 600 en neuf. Pour cette pompe l, je ne trouve aucun prix. Un seul sur une annonce ebay aux Etat-unis/Canada. Je ne sais pas de quand date l'annonce, je ne sais pas l'tat de la pompe ni si c'est exactement la mme, il n'y a pas de photo.Elle tait vendu  89$, ce qui fera de l'ordre de 70 aujourd'hui.

Si elle fonctionne, tu peux essayer de la mettre  100, quite  la laisser partir  50 si on te la marchande.

----------


## rothen

merci Yves pour tous ces renseignements  ::zoubi:: 

mais je pense qu'elle devait aller sur quelque chose et j'aimerais bien trouver quoi  ::calim2:: 

c'est dj pas dans la dentisterie , ca mon mari ne faisait pas , ca peut servir  quoi une pompe  vide  ?  ::roll::  et comment je peux voir si elle fonctionne ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Pour voir si elle fonctionne tu la branche et l'allume, elle doit faire un bruit de gonfleur un peu. 

Sur le cot droit de la premire photo que tu as mise, tu vois une espce de grille grise. C'est la sortie d'air (mais pas sur que tu sente quelque chose). Sur l'autre cot tu as un embout ou on peut brancher un tuyau, si tu y met le doigt dessus comme pour le boucher, tu dois sentir comme une aspiration.

Quant  l'utilisation, il y en a dans divers domaines, partout ou il y a besoin de faire du vide. La marque Vita rammne beaucoup vers la dentisterie, mais ce n'est pas le seul domaine.

Je sais que dans le modlisme, l'aromodlisme notamment, c'est utiliser aussi, notamment pour construire des pices par collage. Si tu as un club par chez toi, ou des amis qui s'y connaissent un peu, tu peux essayer de te renseigner. Voire sur des forums de modlisme aussi.

----------


## rothen

j'ai voulu la brancher pour voir ..mais c'est dingue , elle n'a pas de trou pour la prise de terre  :8O:  , c'est pas normal   :;): par contre  il y a des languettes en fer de chaque cot ...


c'est bizarre ce truc non ? 

soit c'est une vieille prise ...soit ca va sur quelque chose de particulier  :8O: 

votre avis  ::roll:: ...

----------


## FirePrawn

C'est une vieille prise  :;):  les anciennes prises murales n'avait pas de sortie terre.

----------


## giragu03

> j'ai voulu la brancher pour voir ..mais c'est dingue , elle n'a pas de trou pour la prise de terre  , c'est pas normal  par contre  il y a des languettes en fer de chaque cot ...
> 
> 
> c'est bizarre ce truc non ? 
> 
> soit c'est une vieille prise ...soit ca va sur quelque chose de particulier 
> 
> votre avis ...


On dirait une prise de type F, utilise (par exemple) en Allemagne. Ce sont les languettes extrieures qui permettent de relier  la terre.

----------


## sevyc64

C'est pas une vielle prise, c'est une prise allemande. 

Les prises dite CEE sont strictement identiques sauf qu'elles ont le trou de la terre en plus, parce qu'en France et divers autres pays, la terre se fait par une broche qui sort de la prise murale, tandis qu'en Allemagne et divers autres pays, la terre se fait par 2 languettes sur le bord de la prise murale.

LA prise allemande n'est pas compatible avec le socle franais. La prise franaise, elle, est compatible avec le socle allemand sauf qu'il n'y aura pas de terre.

Depuis de nombreuses annes dj, la vente d'appareils quips de prises franaise ou allemande est normalement interdit, ils doivent tre quips de prise CEE. Par contre ces prises-l sot toujours autorises au dtail pour rparation.


Bref, si tu as un ami bricoleur, tu peux lui demander de changer la prise pour pouvoir tester la machine.

_(Vu la masse mtallique accessible sur l'appareil je dconseille trs vivement d'essayer de tester sans prise de terre)_

----------


## Lady

tu peux aussi essayer de trouver un adaptateur ... Faut juste avoir un bon quincaillier sous la main ou un BHV (celui de paris a une rayon complet d'adaptateur en tout genre)

----------


## rothen

ah ben j'ai trouv ca ..



est-ce qu'elle peut faire partie de cet appareil ? comme c'est bleu aussi , et qu'il est branch  cette prise 



au pire , je dois pouvoir faire l'essai pour voir s'il marche sur cette prise non ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> au pire , je dois pouvoir faire l'essai pour voir s'il marche sur cette prise non ?


Cette prise m'a l'air d'tre la bonne pour faire tester ton appareil.

----------


## lper

Coucou  tous,
de retour d'Istanbul, voici quelques photos qui rsument mon voyage, je suis pas mcontent de rentrer quand mme !

----------


## lper

Et puis ce que l'on trouve comme contrefaons, du Lacoste  4 Euros le polo ou des baskets adidas  10 euros, Chanel vendu dans la rue, etc, etc...

----------


## sevyc64

Attention aux douanes en rentrant !

La marchandise est confisque et l'amende peut aller jusqu' plus de 1000 par article

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

C'est la caverne d'Ali Baba chez toi rothen  :8O:

----------


## lper

> Attention aux douanes en rentrant !
> 
> La marchandise est confisque et l'amende peut aller jusqu' plus de 1000 par article


Oui clair, pas faute d'avoir prvenu ma cops, mais bon elle n'en a fait qu' sa tte, mais tout s'est bien pass, juste un peu de stress... ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Il en faut un avec zone effective sous les fesses et le cot de la jambe droite, ma fille "marche" bizarrement  4 pattes ... En mme temps en la regardant faire sa technique lui permet de se dplacer en utilisant uniquement la main droite au sol et elle  la gauche pour transporter ce qu'elle veux .. du coup elle est peut tre juste super intelligente  (et beaucoup plus ch**nte aussi car elle met vite le souk)


Comme ma nice qui est une trs belle jeune fille maintenant !  ::D:

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

encore une super journe qui s'annonce ..du soleil et pas trop chaud , comme j'aime :;): 




> Cette prise m'a l'air d'tre la bonne pour faire tester ton appareil.


 merci Guillaume  ::zoubi:: 

oui , je vais essayer ...bon tant qu' faire cet AM , j'ai un cops qui vient m'aider au jardin  ...autant pas tre seule pour tester ca ...au pire je serai l pour appeller le samu pour lui ...ben oui , je vais lui confier cette mission dlicate  ::mouarf:: 




> Bonjour !
> 
> C'est la caverne d'Ali Baba chez toi rothen


 salut  :;): 

il est temps que tu remarques que j'ai beaucoup de cirque  ::mouarf::  t'avais pas lu les post depuis le dbut ?  ::roll::  




> Coucou  tous,
> de retour d'Istanbul, voici quelques photos qui rsument mon voyage


 superbes tes photos Laurent , sympa de nous faire partager  ::zoubi:: 

moi , je connais pas , la ville qu'on voit c'est Istambul ? 

la photo des bagues ...c'est pour que j'en choississe une  ::mouarf::  ...plutt une argente alors  ::mouarf3:: 

en tous cas , je vois que tu as prserv mon petit coeur sensible , pas d'horreur  manger  ::mouarf:: 

ma prfre c'est celle-l 



je ne sais pas si ceux qui ont fait de la plonge ont la premire fois comme moi , compris la fin du grand bleu ...j'avais plus envie de remonter  ::calim2:: 

c'tait pareil pour ceux qui l'ont fait ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Non j'ai pas lu 100 pages en effet  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Non j'ai pas lu 100 pages en effet


 tu devrais au moins survoler ...ca te donnera une ide du super  boulot que les autres ont fait ...et il y a certaines dcouvertes trs interessantes  :;): 

l maintenant c'est plus que la rcration   ::mouarf2::

----------


## lper

> superbes tes photos Laurent , sympa de nous faire partager


Merci rothen !  ::zoubi:: 



> moi , je connais pas , la ville qu'on voit c'est Istambul ?


Comme moi tu as fait la faute, mais c'est bien IstaNbul, on a fait un ptit tour de bateau sur le Bosphore.



> la photo des bagues ...c'est pour que j'en choississe une  ...plutt une argente alors


Impressionnant toutes ces devantures de bijoux au grand bazar ! Ah les femmes comme le manchot empereur qui veut sont petit caillou.... ::mouarf:: 



> en tous cas , je vois que tu as prserv mon petit coeur sensible , pas d'horreur  manger


Attend !  ::ange:: 




> je ne sais pas si ceux qui ont fait de la plonge ont la premire fois comme moi , compris la fin du grand bleu ...j'avais plus envie de remonter 
> 
> c'tait pareil pour ceux qui l'ont fait ?


100 % d'accord avec toi, moi je ne vois jamais le temps pass quand je suis en plonge, je dcouvre et je me laisse aller... :8-):

----------


## rothen

> Comme moi tu as fait la faute, mais c'est bien IstaNbul  ah oui , avec un N ? comme quoi on apprend tous les jours quelque chose 
> 
> 
>  Attend ! 
>  oh l ca va la photo des poissons , ca je supporte ...mais pas plus hein ...enfin il y a de la marge avec le  dromadaire ...
> 
> 
> 100 % d'accord avec toi, moi je ne vois jamais le temps pass quand je suis en plonge, je dcouvre et je me laisse aller...
> 
> ...

----------


## giragu03

Sinon, on peut crire Istamboul (avec un M mais aussi un O).



> moi , la premire fois c'tait pire que a , je voulais m'enfoncer et rester dans l'eau ...peut-tre parce que je suis du signe du poisson ...ou que j'ai toujours t "spciale"


Euh... Comment te dire...  ::aie::   ::calin::

----------


## rothen

> Sinon, on peut crire Istamboul (avec un M mais aussi un O). ah , ben j'aurais appris 2 choses aujourd'hui 
> 
> Euh... Comment te dire...  
> 
>   Guillaume ...je vois de suite  laquelle  tu as pens


 bon , pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui et de toutes faons je vais aller faire le jardin , mais quand mme une petite rflexion sur les news d'aujourd'hui  :;): 

j'ai et attre de  la faon expeditive  :8O:  qu'une a trouv pour rgler son problme de jalousie  ::?:  bon , ca je peux pas le mettre sur le forum , mais je pense que certains l'ont lu ...donc faites gaffe messieurs   ::mouarf::  

mais ce qui m'a amuse c'est une vente sur le bon coin : " bb de 6 mois  ...prix  debattre "

j'ai trouv que le gars qui a mis l'annonce a ragi d'une faon originale en dcouvrant que l'enfant n'tait pas le sien  :;): 

vous auriez fait  quoi vous si vous aviez appris ce genre de chose ? ...vraiment curieuse de le savoir  :;): ...en tous cas , ca doit pas tre facile  digrer pour un homme  ::calim2::  ...au moins , la femme de ce cot l ..elle est toujours sre  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

personnellement je pense qu' la place du gars j'aurais pris perpet' pour double meurtre....

----------


## lper

Dur de se mettre dans une telle situation, il faut dj valuer les circonstances. Enfin la raction du gars est assez cocasse, ou pas car pour le bb plus tard c'est quand mme pas trs cool d'avoir t l'objet d'une telle "vengeance".
De plus, je pense que la justice ne rigole pas avec ce genre de blague et l'homme en question va bien vite regretter...

----------


## DonKnacki

Je ne comprend pas comment l'annonce a t diffuse dj 
Moi quand je met quelque chose  vendre sur le site leboncoin, j'ai un message me disant que mon annonce sera visible quaprs validation d'un modrateur 
Je me suis mme fait refuser une demande pour la vente d'un parfum car le site ne veut pas de ce genre de produit et donc je suppose que mon annonce n'a jamais t diffuse (mme pas 2-3 heures)

----------


## sevyc64

Ah!

Je n'osais pas aborder ce sujet, mais moi non plus je comprends pas. Quand je publie une annonce sur LBC, elle passe systmatiquement en modration et n'est publier gnralement que dans les 24h.

----------


## rothen

> personnellement je pense qu' la place du gars j'aurais pris perpet' pour double meurtre....


 coucou Guigui  ::zoubi:: 

un peu extrme comme raction   ::mouarf2:: ...mais je pense que pour ce genre de tromperie j'aurai la mme  :;):  ...on est peut-tre un peu trop entier  ::mouarf:: 

et c'est d''ailleurs pour ca que j'avais trouv que le gars avait eu une raction plutt cool   :;): 




> Je ne comprend pas comment l'annonce  t diffuse dj 
> Moi quand je met quelque chose  vendre sur le site leboncoin, j'ai un message me disant que mon annonce sera visible quaprs validation d'un modrateur


 oui , tout le monde a le mme message , mais  mon avis , vu le nombre , c'est gr automatiquement par rapport  des mots clef ou des incohrences et que ceux qui sont suspects  doivent passer par un modrateur ...l , dans les"  vrifier " ,  ils vont rajouter bb  vendre c'est sr  ::mouarf:: 
en tous cas ,   eux aussi vont avoir des problmes je pense car il y a enqute policire , c'est M6 qui a rvl l'affaire , mais l'annonce est quand mme reste plusieurs heures ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour.

Avis mitig quant  cette nouvelle...

Si c'tait une annonce srieuse, il faut bien videmment condamner l'auteur.
Par contre, je trouve que la justice a du mal  faire la diffrence entre justement des annonces srieuses et de l'humour...

----------


## sevyc64

Je n'ai pas lu l'annonce, je ne sais pas comment les termes en taient tourns, mais  partir du moment ou elle est publie sur un site d'annonces srieuses (supposes comme telles en tout cas), si le doute est permis, c'est  dire que le caractre humoristique peut ne pas tre une vidence pour tout le monde, il est de mon avis que l'annonce doit tre vu comme potentiellement srieuse et traite comme telle.

Il aurait publier a sur un site d'annonces purement humoristiques, un site parodique, etc... il en aurait pas t de mme, je pense. Mais le type a mis a sur le bon coin (sous quels termes, encore une fois, je ne sais pas).


Comme disait Desproges : "On peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui"
ou plutt ici "On peut faire de l'humour avec tout, mais pas sur n'importe quel site"

----------


## Lady

> Je n'ai pas lu l'annonce, je ne sais pas comment les termes en taient tourns, mais  partir du moment ou elle est publie sur un site d'annonces srieuses (supposes comme telles en tout cas), si le doute est permis, c'est  dire que le caractre humoristique peut ne pas tre une vidence pour tout le monde, il est de mon avis que l'annonce doit tre vu comme potentiellement srieuse et traite comme telle.
> 
> Il aurait publier a sur un site d'annonces purement humoristiques, un site parodique, etc... il en aurait pas t de mme, je pense. Mais le type a mis a sur le bon coin (sous quels termes, encore une fois, je ne sais pas).
> 
> 
> Comme disait Desproges : "On peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui"
> ou plutt ici "On peut faire de l'humour avec tout, mais pas sur n'importe quel site"


Bah si a va jusqu'au procs a se finira avec une peine du type "6 mois avec sursis" pour bien montrer que la loi interdit ce genre de "blague" (Il y a peu de chance que le mec refasse le mme coup de toute faon) . Et pour le site une obligation de montrer que maintenant ce genre d'annonce ne pourra plus tre publi.

Au fait : Bonjour le gens!!

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

en ce qui concerne l'annonce , je ne sais pas si M6 l'a montre  ::roll::  sinon aprs c'est comme tout , c'est les mdias qui nous l'expliquent ...et l chacun a sa sauce , donc il y aura srement plusieurs versions  :;):  





> Comme disait Desproges : "On peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui"
> ou plutt ici "On peut faire de l'humour avec tout, mais pas sur n'importe quel site"


 oui , Yves , je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe ...c'est vrai que moi je n'ai vu que le ct marrant ...(oui , bon ca c'est ma nature , en toutes choses c'est celui que je vois en premier  ::wow:: ) mais c'est sr que certaines personnes plus rflchies  :;):  trouveront ca dplac et pas sympa pour l'enfant ...maintenant savoir qui a raison , qui a tort ...les 2 je pense  ::calim2:: 

par contre , ce matin moi j'ai t choque par une news du journal qui pour d'autres passera tout  fait normalement 
je vous la mets en entier pour pas faire d'impair 
 

vous en pensez quoi vous ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas choqu personnellement.

J'ai eu le cas au boulot, un matin  la place de Patrick on avait Sandra  ::mouarf:: 

Ca fait bizarre au dbut mais on s'y fait  ::):

----------


## Lady

Moi ce qui m'a surpris c'est que ce soit une cole religieuse qui accepte sans broncher. C'est vrai que je ne sais pas trop quel regard on les diffrentes religions sur le changement de sexe mais je voyais pas les catholiques tre super ouvert la dessus ...

----------


## sevyc64

Rien de choquant, au contraire, surtout dans un lyce priv catholique.

L'institution catholique tant parfois si rtrograde, qu'il est  saluer que ce fait ait pu tre accept dans la dignit de la personne et qu'elle n'ait pas en a subir de quelconques discriminations.

Il n'est pas certain que a ait pu se passer de mme dans un lyce public.

----------


## rothen

> J'ai eu le cas au boulot, un matin  la place de Patrick on avait Sandra


 euh franchement , je ne sais pas comment j'aurai ragi ...ca doit quand mme pas tre vident  ::calim2:: ...il y a bien quelque attitudes qui ont du changer non ?  tout le monde l'a accept ? ::roll:: 

sinon , comme Lady , je pensais que j'tais choque par rapport  mon ducation religieuse  , mais comme c'est dans une cole catholique ..

en tous cas c'est sr ...ca a beaucoup chang ...moi j'avais t ramene  la maison par une surveillante parce que j'avais ...des chaussures argentes  ::calim2::  ...c'est dingue non les changements  ::roll:: 

le monde change trop vite je trouve  ::calim2:: 
enfin peut-tre pas pour vous  ::roll::  ca doit vous paraitre normal   :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour.




> Si c'tait une annonce srieuse, il faut bien videmment condamner l'auteur.


Il peut y avoir un vague problme de constitution du dlit ici.

En gros, si il est interdit de vendre son gosse, pour que le dlit soit constitu et que le tribunal ait la possibilit d'entrer en voie de condamnation, il faut qu'il y ait un "commencement d'excution" (c'est un principe gnral du droit pnal franais, c'est pas spcifique  la vente de gnards  ::):  )

----------


## lper

> Il peut y avoir un vague problme de constitution du dlit ici.


Pour moi, je vois le fait d'annoncer  la communaut son dsir de vendre son enfant comme une relle menace dj envers l'enfant, ce qui constitue bien le commencement de l'xcution du dlit.
On n'est pas encore dans minority report  mon avis... :;):

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

euh ...je crois que je vous ai un peu laiss tomber hier  ::oops:: 

en fait j'avais juste  emmener une amie rcuperer sa voiture en dbut d'AM ....et de papotages ...en papotages ...on est arriv au soir   ::calim2::  c'est sr ,  2 pipelettes ensemble , ca donne   ::mouarf:: 

ma rflexion d'aujourd'hui ,c'est par rapport  une "soi-disant " avance technologique ...je ne sais pas si certains en ont entendu parler , mais j'aimerai bien savoir comment ce truc peut marcher 

 on va pouvoir se passer des tlcommandes :d'un seul regard, il va tre possible de changer de programme ou de monter le son de son tlviseur 
C'est avec "Angry Birds" que Samsung a prsent  l'Ifa son logiciel de gestion de tl par le mouvement  ...Via une camre et un micro au dessus de l'cran , son systme "smart interaction " permet aussi de choisir le programme d'un geste de la main ou de naviguer dans les menus en parlant 

vous en pensez quoi de ce truc ? un progres pour vous ? 

bon , moi qui chante et danse devant la tl ca doit dj pas tre pour moi  ::mouarf:: ...j'ai dj du mal avec mon ordi tactile , que je change de page  chaque grand geste  ::aie:: 

euh Laurent c'est quoi :minority report ?? :8O:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

c'est pas une avance technologique,  en croire les pubs (j'ai jamais test) Microsoft l'a dj fait avec son Kinect pour X-BOX... Qui a t dtourn de sa fonction ludique et servi pour pas mal de truc plus srieux (notamment pour les handicaps mais pas moyen de remettre la main sur la news... qui date dj beaucoup).

Minority Report est, si je me souviens bien, un roman qui a t adapt au cinma avec Tom Cruise dans le rle principal. 
L'histoire se passe dans un futur proche o les autorits ont dcouvert un moyen d'arrter les gens avant qu'ils ne commettent une infraction (si je me souviens bien du film, a allait de la petite contravention au crime)

----------


## minnesota

> euh Laurent c'est quoi :minority report ??


Le plus simple quand tu sais pas, c'est de te dire que c'est un titre de film  ::mouarf2::

----------


## shadowmoon

> euh Laurent c'est quoi :minority report ??


C'est un film de 2002

[edit] grilled [/edit]





> ma rflexion d'aujourd'hui ,c'est par rapport  une "soi-disant " avance technologique ...je ne sais pas si certains en ont entendu parler , mais j'aimerai bien savoir comment ce truc peut marcher
> 
> on va pouvoir se passer des tlcommandes :d'un seul regard, il va tre possible de changer de programme ou de monter le son de son tlviseur
> C'est avec "Angry Birds" que Samsung a prsent  l'Ifa son logiciel de gestion de tl par le mouvement ...Via une camre et un micro au dessus de l'cran , son systme "smart interaction " permet aussi de choisir le programme d'un geste de la main ou de naviguer dans les menus en parlant
> 
> vous en pensez quoi de ce truc ? un progres pour vous ?


Bien sur que a marche, c'est le mme principe que la kinect, il est juste utilis pour un autre usage. Dans le mme genre des tudiants du MIT ont crs une interface d'ordi pilote par une kinect

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est un film de 2002


Euh ... je  crois que pour la majorit des gens, c'est, avant un film, une nouvelle de Philip K. Dick, parue en 1956.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Une avance ? non pas pour moi.

Si a peut aider dans certains cas (handicaps par exemple) pour le commun des mortels a ne relve,  mon avis, que du gadget totalement inutile mais bigrement bien pens pour nous faire consomm encore plus en nous faisant passer pour absolument ncessaire des fonctionnalits dont on n'avait jamais ressentis le moindre besoin.

Dj que l'on avait des guignols qui se dbattent et parlent tous seuls dans la rue (pardon, parle  leur portable) maintenant on va avoir d'autres guignols qui vont faire de grand geste devant la tv sans comprendre pourquoi.

Bientt, il va falloir aller s'enfermer dans les asiles de fous pour se protger des fous qui sont  l'extrieur.

----------


## Lady

> Dj que l'on avait des guignols qui se dbattent et parlent tous seuls dans la rue (pardon, parle  leur portable) maintenant on va avoir d'autres guignols qui vont faire de grand geste devant la tv sans comprendre pourquoi.


C'est dj l'effet que a me fait quand je joue aux lapins crtins sur la Wii ... et pourtant j'ai une manette  la main ... ^^

----------


## rothen

eh bien j'en aurai appris des choses avec vous aujourd'hui  :;): 

dj que minority report tait un film ( merci au petit nouveau Thomas pour le lien  :;):  du coup j'ai vu la bande annonce  ::ccool::  ...et merci Minnesota ( coucou toi   ::zoubi::  ) de rappeller que je suis toujours aussi nulle en film  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai appris que c'tait d'une nouvelle de Philip K. Dick, parue en 1956 , merci Sylvain  ::zoubi::  ..du coup je suis aussi alle voir qui c'tait ...

et je suis aussi alle voir la Kinect dont plusieurs ont parl ...ca a l'air chouette pour faire de la gym ce truc ...mais c'est vrai qu'on doit avoir l'air un peu idiot aussi devant l'cran  ::D: 




> L'histoire se passe dans un futur proche o les autorits ont dcouvert un moyen d'arrter les gens avant qu'ils ne commettent une infraction


 salut Guigui  ::zoubi::  , ca me fait penser  ce que j'ai lu dans le journal ce matin , par rapport "au canonball " qui doit avoir lieu aujourd'hui entre St Malo et Barcelone 
"course sauvage de bolides : les gendarmes sur les dents "

curieuse de voir ce qu'ils vont faire ...peut-tre en arreter une ou 2 et verbaliser ...mais sur les 50 qui vont la faire c'est rien ...en tous cas , je sais pas si vous vous tes dj fait doubler sur autoroute par un canonball ..c'est beau si on aime comme moi les voitures , mais aussi impressionnant ...j'ai essay de suivre ...mais vite dcroche  ::mouarf::  faut dire qu'avec une moyenne de 140 kms/h ca vous donne une ide de la vitesse de pointe  :;): ...

mais ce qui est quand mme injuste c'est qu'eux ne risquent pas grand chose ...sont pas francais ...nous pour un petit dpassement ..des points en moins ...il n'y a pas la mme justice pour tous ...enfin , ca , ca a toujours exist et ca existera toujours  :;): 





> Dj que l'on avait des guignols qui se dbattent et parlent tous seuls dans la rue (pardon, parle  leur portable) maintenant on va avoir d'autres guignols qui vont faire de grand geste devant la tv sans comprendre pourquoi.
> 
> Bientt, il va falloir aller s'enfermer dans les asiles de fous pour se protger des fous qui sont  l'extrieur.


 coucou Yves  ::zoubi::  , j'adore la faon dont t'en a parl ...surtout ta dernire phrase  ::ptdr:: 

en tous cas , il y a beaucoup de vrai la dedans  ::yaisse:: 

un petit coucou  Lady aussi en passant  :;): 

pour vous ...mais aussi pour quelqu'un en particulier  qui j'ai fait de la peine  ::oops::  une photo que j'ai bien aim aujourd'hui sur mon mur facebook 



je trouve ca trs vrai ..et trs rassurant aussi  quelque part  :;): 

et vous ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> merci au petit nouveau Thomas pour le lien  
> 
> ... si vous vous tes dj fait doubler sur autoroute par un canonball ..


Je ne suis pas du tout un "nouveau", je reviens aprs une (longue) priode d'absence.

Sinon, tant plus jeune, j'ai particip  des "canon ball" ou "rush"  moto sur des autoroutes allemandes, ctait super j'en garde de trs bon souvenirs. On pouvait vraiment se lcher, sans avoir peur de se faire apprhender par la police, car aucune limite de vitesse  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

oui , je confirme , ca fait un bien fou de pouvoir se lcher en roulant  fond sans la peur du gendarme ... ::mouarf:: 

j'ai la chance d'habiter  ct de l'Allemagne et c'est le genre de sortie que j'ai besoin de faire de temps en temps pour me dfouler ...et dgommer la voiture  :;): 

et c'est encore plus grisant quand on est toute une bande ..j'adore  ::yaisse:: 

concernant les amis ...personne n'a d'avis ?  ::roll::

----------


## Hizin

> personne n'a d'a*m*is ?


Corrig  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Corrig


 ben non  ::mouarf:: ...c'est un avis sur la phrase sur les amis que j'attends :;): 

sinon , je sais que tout le monde a des amis  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour bonjour !

Ils annoncent du beau temps pour ce week-end, je suis happy  ::mouarf:: 
Pour une fois qu'on va pouvoir profiter !

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour



> ben non ...c'est un avis sur la phrase sur les amis que j'attends
> 
> sinon , je sais que tout le monde a des amis


Bein oui, on a au moins Rothen comme amie  :;): 
Donc... Tu attends un ami pour la vie de ta phrase  ::koi:: 
Plus srieusement, je suis entirement d'accord avec la citation.

----------


## rothen

> Donc... Tu attends un ami pour la vie de ta phrase .


 salut Guillaume   ::zoubi:: 
tout  fait  ::yaisse:: 

bon , comme je me trouve stresse  ::mouarf:: et qu'on en a parl :;):  ...du coup je tiens plus ...je vais aller un peu m'clater en voiture , ca va me faire du bien  ::fou:: 

 comme de ce truc l je suis jamais sre de revenir entire  ::mouarf::  j'ai quelque chose  montrer  Auteur  :;): 



tu t'en souviens ?? 
t'as vu , j'ai tout retrouv ...mme la boite avec tous les filtres 

pas sre non plus d'avoir tout bien mont car j'ai pas encore trouv comment ca marche  ::mouarf:: 

si quelqu'un trouve un schema pour me l'expliquer ...enfin dj est-ce que j'ai tout bien mis ? ::roll:: 

 +  ::coucou::

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas dgueu le tlescope, tu dois pouvoir observer des trucs sympas avec a  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> euh Laurent c'est quoi :minority report ??


mme pas eu le temps de te rpondre... ::no:: 

 ::triste:: 

 ::cry:: 

 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> mme pas eu le temps de te rpondre...


tu fais trop de tricot c'est pour a que tu n'as plus  le temps de rpondre  ::toutcasse:: 

Rothen : il a l'air complet ton tlescope  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> tu fais trop de tricot c'est pour a que tu n'as plus  le temps de rpondre


Entraine-toi Laurent, le record de France est  240 mailles en trois minutes, le record du monde  298.
http://www.aiguille-en-fete.com/Le-C...icot_r129.html

Et  quand http://blog.developpez.com/lper dans la liste de http://www.aiguille-en-fete.com/link...ne_ai5923.html  ::aie::  ?

----------


## Auteur

> Entraine-toi Laurent, le record de France est  240 mailles en trois minutes, le record du monde  298.


aprs le string il doit faire le soutien-gorge  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Pas dgueu le tlescope, tu dois pouvoir observer des trucs sympas avec a


 en fait , comme tous ses jouets mon mari s'est servait trs peu une fois qu'il avait fait le tour , mais je sais qu'avec lui , on avait pass un super moment avec des amis quand on est all voir l'eclipse 



il nous avait fait un montage pour qu'on voit bien 

sympa non ? 







> Rothen : il a l'air complet ton tlescope


 oui , oui ...on dirait ..t'as plus qu' me trouver  combien je peux le vendre  ::mouarf:: 

bon , Guillaume , c'est pas la peine de me le suggerer ...je ne ferai pas le concours de tricot  ::mouarf::  ...je laisse a  Laurent   ::yaisse::

----------


## lper

Je demande illico l'ouverture d'un sous-forum tricot, je vois que a vous passionne tellement mes progrs, on pourra dbattre sur les points de maille, point jersey, maille endroit/envers, etc.... ::aie:: 

Sympa tes photos rothen, la seconde me rappelle le drapeau turc  l'envers, c'est grave ?  ::?: 

Bon je retourne  mes cheveaux.. ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> bon , Guillaume , c'est pas la peine de me le suggerer ...je ne ferai pas le concours de tricot  ...je laisse a  Laurent


Mais euh... Je n'ai rien dit  ton sujet (pour cette fois  ::roll:: ). De toutes faons, j'ai bien peur qu'avec l'acharnement qu'il y met, lper ne te laisse que la chance de jouer la deuxime place.
A part a, bonne journe  tous !

----------


## FirePrawn

> Sympa tes photos rothen, la seconde me rappelle le drapeau turc  l'envers, c'est grave ? 
> 
> Bon je retourne  mes cheveaux..


J'ai pens exactement la mme chose  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

encore une superbe journe ...euh oui , sans travail pour moi srement  ::mouarf::  mais l il faut vraiment en profiter  :8-): , pas sr que ca dure longtemps   :;): 




> Je demande illico l'ouverture d'un sous-forum tricot, je vois que a vous passionne tellement mes progrs, on pourra dbattre sur les points de maille, point jersey, maille endroit/envers, etc....


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  Laurent , ton stage t'a vraiment reussi  ::ccool::  tu connais tous les points maintenant ...t'as raison Guillaume , jamais il ne me laissera gagner ce concours  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas ca me change tout a fait l'image que je me faisais d'un  geek  ::mouarf3:: 





> J'ai pens exactement la mme chose


pour Laurent c'est normal , il se croit encore en vacances  ::mouarf:: 
t'tais aussi la-bas ?  ::zoubi:: 
sinon , concernant l'clipse ...est-ce que quelqu'un en a dj vcu en direct ??

----------


## FirePrawn

Ah non moi mes vacances c'tait chez les parents en Normandie  ::aie:: 

Ouaip j'ai dj vu une clipse en direct  :;):

----------


## rothen

> Ouaip j'ai dj vu une clipse en direct


 et alors , tes impressions , pour voir si t'a ressenti la mme chose que moi   :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> sinon , concernant l'clipse ...est-ce que quelqu'un en a dj vcu en direct ??
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


Il est vrai qu'en Europe on a rarement l'occasion d'observer une clipse complte de soleil, mais les clipses tant prvisible par dfinition, ce n'est pas un exploit de la voir quand il y en a une  ::): 

Pour ma part, j'ai vu celle du 11/8/99.
La prochaine complte visible en Europe sera en 2015.

----------


## FirePrawn

> et alors , tes impressions , pour voir si t'a ressenti la mme chose que moi


C'tait chouette, mais j'm'en rappelle plus trop, j'tais petit  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> C'tait chouette, mais j'm'en rappelle plus trop, j'tais petit


oui , effectivement , vu ton age  ::mouarf::  je crois que celle-l date de 1999  :;): 




> les clipses tant prvisible par dfinition, ce n'est pas un exploit de la voir quand il y en a une


en fait c'est pas l'exploit de la voir , c'est le moment magique qu'on a pass ...et qu'on a failli louper  ::calim2:: 

au dpart c'tait prvu chez nous , mais le ciel ne se dgagait pas , du coup on a tous pris voitures et pique nique pour aller sur un point haut  une dizaine de kms et l ce qu'on a vecu c'est rest pour tous un moment extraordinaire , on en a recemment parl d'ailleurs ..avec l'quipement qu'on avait on s'est retrouv avec des passionns et dj rien que ca c'tait enrichissant ...mais moi , je qui m'a surtout marque c'est  le passage du jour  la nuit et retour ...surprennant   :8O:  ainsi que le froid qu'il a fait  l'eclipse totale  ::calim2:: 

bon , maintenant ca dpend peut-tre aussi des conditions dans laquelle on la vit ...la on avait l'impression d'tre sur une autre plante , en haut de nulle part ...et aussi des personnes , moi dj rien qu'a regarder un coucher de soleil sur l'eau , je finis en "guimauve "  ::mouarf:: 

bon , bref , c'est un super moment que je souhaite  tout le monde de vivre ..voil  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Pour moi, l'clipse de 1999, c'est la dception de ne pas l'avoir vue totale (car j'tais en colonie dans une zone o elle n'tait que partielle, je ne me souviens plus si j'tais en Bretagne sud ou en Vende, mais bien du de n'avoir pas pu la voir totale, une clipse partielle c'est moins impressionnant  ::(: ) Surtout que l'astronomie tait quelque chose que j'aimais bien tant petit (je ne prends plus le temps maintenant, mais a me plairait toujours).
Par contre, o j'tais, le temps tant bon pour l'observation, je me souviens que dans la zone d'obscurit totale, le ciel tait couvert  pas mal d'endroits (donc c'tait moins bien pour l'observation).

----------


## Bovino

Moi, j'ai un mauvais souvenir de cette eclipse : je me suis ruin !!!  ::evilred:: 

En fait, j'avais cru Paco Rabane sur parole et avec un copain, on avait t observer a dans un troquet en se disant "on commande tout ce qu'on veut, de toute faon, aprs c'est la fin du monde !" Et en fait pas du tout, il n'y a pas eu de fin du monde  ::cry::  juste un serveur qui a voulu qu'on paye nos consos...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Moi, j'ai un mauvais souvenir de cette eclipse : je me suis ruin !!! 
> 
> En fait, j'avais cru Paco Rabane sur parole et avec un copain, on avait t observer a dans un troquet en se disant "on commande tout ce qu'on veut, de toute faon, aprs c'est la fin du monde !" Et en fait pas du tout, il n'y a pas eu de fin du monde  juste un serveur qui a voulu qu'on paye nos consos...


Excellent  ::ccool:: 

Tu vois, si tu tais venu  l'apro des survivants :
[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebi/15060178/"]L'apro des survivants | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame] 
tu aurais bu gratis et tu ne te serais ruin  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

ah super Didier  d'avoir rappell cette histoire avec  Paco Rabane   ::ccool::  j'avais compltement oubli  ::?:  et merci  Franois pour le lien souvenir  ::zoubi:: 

bon , comme en informatique j'ai pratiquement fait le tour , faut que j'attaque un autre volet ...je pense les outils  ::roll:: ...j'espre qu'il y a des bricoleurs parmi vous  ::mouarf:: 

dj a ...ca sert  quoi et ca marche comment ? 



la pince devant s'ouvre ..

----------


## behe

salut,
un lien wiki pour t'expliquer

----------


## sevyc64

> salut,
> un lien wiki pour t'expliquer


Ah ben j'arrive trop tard, il n'y a plus rien  dire.


Ah si, peut-tre un lien : http://www.gotronic.fr/art-pince-ac-...-fc33-8087.htm

----------


## rothen

ah ben , c'est du rapide  ::ccool:: 

merci Beh et Yves pour les liens  ::zoubi:: , en plus j'ai mme le prix , super  :;): 

a votre avis , c'est utile que je garde ca dans les outils ou j'ai autant le vendre ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Si tu compte toucher  l'lectricit, que tu sais ce qu'est mesurer un courant ou une tension, tu peux ventuellement le garder, sinon ...

----------


## rothen

> Si tu compte toucher  l'lectricit, que tu sais ce qu'est mesurer un courant ou une tension, tu peux ventuellement le garder, sinon ...


 oui Yves , comme je veux faire des travaux , finalement je vais le garder ..toujours utile ce genre de chose ..en plus , j'aime bien le dsign  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , la semaine est passe si vite  :8O:  ...je ne me suis mme pas rendue compte qu'on tait dj le WE ..c'est fou non   ::wow::  ca vous a fait ca aussi   ::calim2:: 

alors du coup je souhaite  un 

 

bizz et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

4h58 et pas encore au lit c'est pas srieux a  ::rouleau:: 

bon week-end  ::):

----------


## rothen

j'ai jamais t srieuse  ::fou:: 

c'est quand mme pas  mon age que je vais commencer  ::wow:: 

bon WE  toi aussi  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

tu as post  12h15. Laisse moi deviner : tu t'es leve il y a 10 minutes  peine  ::mrgreen::  ?

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: 

il y a de    ::mouarf::   mais un chouilla  plus tt quand mme ::yaisse::  ...

j'avais fini mon petit dej et le journal  et facebook  :;): 

bon , comme ca du coup aussi ...je suis en pleine forme pour la suite de mon WE trs charg comme dab .. ::wow:: 

je devrais faire un truc sympa dimanche AM , enfin un truc qui devrait me reposer du reste  ::whistle::  ..si c'est le cas je vous mets une photo .. :;):  

bon , l je reviens plus du WE ..suis dj en retard ..oui , comme dab  ::mouarf:: 

 SUPER WE A TOUS  ::zoubi:: 

et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

> 4h58 et pas encore au lit c'est pas srieux a 
> 
> bon week-end


Euh, a aurait pu tre "4h58 et dj leve !" Bon, ok, pour Rothen, a paraissait peu crdible, mais bon quand mme  ::aie:: 
Bonne journe  tous.

----------


## rothen

Coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi::  et bon dbut de semaine  tous   :;): 




> Euh, a aurait pu tre "4h58 et dj leve !" Bon, ok, pour Rothen, a paraissait peu crdible


Salut Guillaume  ::zoubi::  

 ::ptdr:: c'est tout  fait ce que j'ai voulu rpondre :;):  puis je me suis dit que personne ne me croirait  ::mouarf::  

c'est sr que leve  cette heure l , je serai plutt du genre Zombie  ::aie:: ...enfin dj pas en tat d'aller sur un forum aussi srieux que le vtre  ::mouarf3:: ...


d'ailleurs , vous tes pas comme moi vous ? la rputation des geek c'est de passer leur nuit sur internet non ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou tout le monde  et bon dbut de semaine  tous  
> 
> 
> 
> Salut Guillaume  
> 
> c'est tout  fait ce que j'ai voulu rpondre puis je me suis dit que personne ne me croirait  
> 
> c'est sr que leve  cette heure l , je serai plutt du genre Zombie ...enfin dj pas en tat d'aller sur un forum aussi srieux que le vtre ...
> ...


Coucou Rothen  ::zoubi:: 
Perso, ce serait plus facile de me lever  ces heures que de me coucher aussi tard... Mais c'est effectivement la rputation qu'ont les geeks (reste  savoir si je suis un geek ou pas, tout dpend de la dfinition qu'on donne de geek).

----------


## LittleWhite

Ici, c'est un cas particulier de geeks, qui ne dorment pas, pour coder  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Coucou  tous ...

A partir du moment ou un geek a un enfant il peut plus faire de nuit blanche, j'ai dj du vous dire : ma fille debout 6h30 quoiqu'il arrive. 
Avant elle j'arrivais parfois  tenir jusqu 1 voir 2h du matin sur des MMORPGs.

Mais a fait un bail que j'ai compris que j'tais du matin... Coder aprs 18h a me dprime ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Je plussoie carrment Lady  ::calim2:: 

Et bonjour  tous !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou Alex , Lady et Sbast  :;):  

donc si je comprends bien , il y a beaucoup de choses fausses dans ce qu'on raconte sur les geeks  :8O:  bon , c'est sr aussi qu'avec un enfant , ca change compltement la donne ..c'est normal  :;): 

en ce qui te concerne Guillaume ...d'aprs certains trucs que tu as mis sur le forum ...il y a longtemps que moi je ne te considre plus comme un geek  ::mouarf::  enfin d'aprs l'image que je me fais d'un geek videmment  ::mouarf2:: 

mais c'est pas une critique  :;): 

ce WE j'ai fait plusieurs choses sympas dont une soire feu de camp au bord de l'eau  chanter et danser ...une partie de quilles dans une ambiance dchaine ..et un truc plus calme ,  :



quelqu'un a une ide de ce que c'est ...et de ce que j'ai pu faire dans ces mas  ::wow::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou Alex , Lady et Sbast  
> 
> donc si je comprends bien , il y a beaucoup de choses fausses dans ce qu'on raconte sur les geeks  bon , c'est sr aussi qu'avec un enfant , ca change compltement la donne ..c'est normal 
> 
> en ce qui te concerne Guillaume ...d'aprs certains trucs que tu as mis sur le forum ...il y a longtemps que moi je ne te considre plus comme un geek  enfin d'aprs l'image que je me fais d'un geek videmment 
> 
> mais c'est pas une critique 
> 
> ce WE j'ai fait plusieurs choses sympas dont une soire feu de camp au bord de l'eau  chanter et danser ...une partie de quilles dans une ambiance dchaine ..et un truc plus calme ,  :
> ...


Ce que tu as pu faire dans les mas ne nous regarde pas  ::aie:: ... Je dirais un labyrinthe de mas (il y en a un chaque anne vers chez moi).
Bizarre que tu ne me considres pas comme un geek  ::roll:: 
 ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

Labyrinthe dans le colza, c'est mieux, car tu ressors jaune  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Labyrinthe dans le colza, c'est mieux, car tu ressors jaune


Si tu t'quipes bien, la tu ressors avec du pop corn !  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> donc si je comprends bien , il y a beaucoup de choses fausses dans ce qu'on raconte sur les geeks  bon , c'est sr aussi qu'avec un enfant , ca change compltement la donne ..c'est normal


On s'est pas mal multiplis et socialiss, donc maintenant on est (presque) la norme  ::mrgreen::  (je parle des geeks, pas des informaticiens)

Y a un documentaire appel "La revanche des geeks" si je me souviens bien qui explique comment maintenant les geeks contrlent le monde. Y a mme Kevin Smith dedans, et il PARLE  ::haha::

----------


## rothen

Ah ouf ! ...je vous ai retrouvs  ::calim2:: 

3 heures sans internet ..l'horreur  ::arf:: 

j'ai ador vos rflexion sur le colza et les pop corn   ::mouarf2:: ...et vous aviez bien sr raison pour le  labyrinthe de mas ...je savais pas que ca existait partout  :8O: ..en fait moi c'tait la premire fois que je le faisais , mais j'ai bien aim  :;):  dommage j'ai oubli de faire des photos de 2 3 questions , juste pour voir si vous tiez assez dous pour trouver les rponses  ::mouarf:: 




> On s'est pas mal multiplis et socialiss, donc maintenant on est (presque) la norme  (je parle des geeks, pas des informaticiens)
> 
> Y a un documentaire appel "La revanche des geeks" si je me souviens bien qui explique comment maintenant les geeks contrlent le monde. Y a mme Kevin Smith dedans, et il PARLE


du coup , comme j'ai rcupr internet , je suis alle voir ton documentaire , c'est bien fait je trouve ..enfin je sais maintenant que le geek est devenu  la mode , que c'est un compliment et que ca fait chic de l'tre  ::mouarf::  ..

la promo du geek quoi  ::mouarf2:: 

par contre c'est quoi la diffrence entre un geek et un informaticien ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Il est vraiment bien ce docu, va falloir que j'le rcupre tiens !

----------


## Auteur

> par contre c'est quoi la diffrence entre un geek et un informaticien ?


les boutons d'acn  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LittleWhite

> j'ai ador vos rflexion sur le colza et les pop corn  ...et vous aviez bien sr raison pour le  labyrinthe de mas ...je savais pas que ca existait partout ..en fait moi c'tait la premire fois que je le faisais , mais j'ai bien aim  dommage j'ai oubli de faire des photos de 2 3 questions , juste pour voir si vous tiez assez dous pour trouver les rponses


J'en ai jamais vu pour de vrai, mais bon, lorsque l'on a 8 ans, un super copain et un champ de colza plus haut que soi, on a vite fait de rentrer dedans et de courir partout pour si perdre  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> les boutons d'acn


 coucou Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

euh en fait , je m'y connais si peu  ::oops:: 

c'est lequel qui a les boutons d'acn  ::roll:: 

en fait la question devrait tre "t'es quoi toi , geek ou informaticien ? " ...et j'aurai la rponse  ::mouarf2:: 

pour Alex , je trouve que c'est un sympa souvenir d'enfance non ?  ::roll::  en tous cas , t'habitais pas Paris c'est sr  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

> pour Alex , je trouve que c'est un sympa souvenir d'enfance non ?  en tous cas , t'habitais pas Paris c'est sr


Ouep, c'tait bien sympa et non c'tait pas  Paris ( LittleWhite se demande pourquoi les parisiens ne laissent pas des champs de colza  ::P:  )

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

C'est vrai, qui n'a pas jou dans un champ (mas, colza, la crale importe peu) ?
Les bons souvenirs de la campagne, qui se fait bien trop rare de nos jours  ::triste::

----------


## ManusDei

> par contre c'est quoi la diffrence entre un geek et un informaticien ?


Le geek est passionn (souvent de nouvelles technologies, mais pas que), en temps qu'utilisateur des outils crs par l'informaticien (pour les nouvelles technologies). Les deux n'tant bien sr pas incompatibles, certains mangeant aux deux rteliers.

On pourrait parler de geeks d'entomologie pour les entomologistes amateurs, par exemple.

----------


## Lady

Hello!

Pour la diffrence geek / informaticien y a plusieurs rponses possibles mais dj pour moi informaticien est celui qui fait de l'info en tant que mtier.

Et le terme geek ne s'applique pas qu' ceux qui font de l'informatique.
Je suis geek et informaticienne mais dans ce que je dfini comme geek chez moi il n'y a pas d'informatique  proprement parl mais plutt le fait que j'aime le manga et le comics (je suis en train de dmnager les mangas reprsentent 20 cartons), joue BEAUCOUP au jeux vido, regarde des chaines tel que gameone ou nolife etc ... 
(J'ai t vraiment geek pendant ma priode World of Warcraft o soit jtais au boulot, soit je dormais , soit j'tait devant WOW.(bon le week end je sortait quand mme au moins un aprs midi))

----------


## Lady

> Bonjour  tous !
> 
> C'est vrai, qui n'a pas jou dans un champ (mas, colza, la crale importe peu) ?
> Les bons souvenirs de la campagne, qui se fait bien trop rare de nos jours


Mince a me fait penser que je connais mon mari depuis plus de 3ans et je l'ai toujours pas emmener  la maison de campagne o j'ai pass tous mes ts petite... Je suppose que a va attendre encore un ou 2 an que bb ai l'ge d'en profiter aussi... Aller aux morilles, cueillir le muguet dans le bois le 1er mai, faire le cidre en automne...  *soupir*

----------


## FirePrawn

Cidre ? Vous avez dit cidre ?

Elle est en Normandie cette maison de campagne ?

----------


## giragu03

> Cidre ? Vous avez dit cidre ?
> 
> Elle est en Normandie cette maison de campagne ?


Ca peut tre en Bretagne.

----------


## FirePrawn

Ah non !
Le cidre, c'est normand. Je serai intransigeant la dessus !

----------


## Lady

> Cidre ? Vous avez dit cidre ?
> 
> Elle est en Normandie cette maison de campagne ?


Mme pas. Tout au nord de la seine et marne  la limite avec l'Aine... Un trou perdu (mon frre l'a rebaptiser "Trou Gadoue") dans un village de 10 maisons sans aucun commerant et une Eglise ou il y a la messe que le 5eme Dimanche du mois (donc 2 ou 3 fois dans l'anne quoi)

Tiens v aller voir sur google Map si y a des images !!

----------


## ManusDei

> Cidre ? Vous avez dit cidre ?
> 
> Elle est en Normandie cette maison de campagne ?





> Ca peut tre en Bretagne.


Tremblez mortels, voici venu le temps du reveil du monstre.

----------


## Auteur

> Un trou perdu (mon frre l'a rebaptiser "Trou Gadoue") dans un village de 10 maisons sans aucun commerant et une Eglise ou il y a la messe que le 5eme Dimanche du mois (donc 2 ou 3 fois dans l'anne quoi)


mme pas un commerant ambulant, qui klaxonne quand il arrive dans le village ?  ::D:

----------


## FirePrawn

> mme pas un commerant ambulant, qui klaxonne quand il arrive dans le village ?


a sent le vcu  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Ah non !
> Le cidre, c'est normand. Je serai intransigeant la dessus !


Tiens, c'est marrant, ma petite remarque a fait exactement l'effet attendu  ::whistle:: 
Pourtant le cidre breton, c'est bon aussi  ::D:  (j'en remets une petite couche...)



> mme pas un commerant ambulant, qui klaxonne quand il arrive dans le village ?


Ah oui, j'avais connu a une fois en vacances (avec un klaxon bien reconnaissable avec plusieurs tonalits et donc assez ridicule), c'est trop fort  ::D:  Sinon, dans le mme style, tu as aussi le facteur qui fait la livraison pour le village.

----------


## Lady

> mme pas un commerant ambulant, qui klaxonne quand il arrive dans le village ?


Si si ! et si le vent est dans le bon sens on l'entend qui klaxonne au village d'avant. Enfant on courait prvenir ma grand mre pour qu'elle se prpare car il fallait mont jusqu' la place du village et il attendait pas 15 minutes . si personne quand il arrive, il repart ...
A l'poque il passait tous les jours, je crois que maintenant c'est plus que 2 fois par semaines.

----------


## Bovino

> Ah non !
> Le cidre, c'est normand. Je serai intransigeant la dessus !


Sacrilge !!!
Le cidre, c'est basque !  ::fessee::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Sacrilge !!!
> Le cidre, c'est basque !


Tu veux t'battre c'est a ?!  ::zekill::

----------


## ManusDei

> Sacrilge !!!
> Le cidre, c'est basque !


Et, c'est bon a ? Je peux en trouver o, vu que c'est la premire fois que j'en entend parler ? (je suis  Toulouse)

----------


## Bovino

Je parle pas  ceux qui perdent  Aguilera...  ::toutcasse:: 

Mais sinon: http://www.terredecidre.com/2010/09/...ns-et-de-rois/.

On peut trouver du cidre basque un peu partout dans les cidreria. Tu en as quelques unes entre St Jean de Luz et Bhobie par exemple.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

un peu en retard ce matin  ::oops::  mais coince sur facebook ...avec la mise des  photos du WE charg , en plus full amis , il se sont dchains  ::mouarf:: ...surtout faut que je surveille ce qu'ils mettent ..maintenant que je suis sur un forum srieux  ::whistle::  , faut que je fasse attention  mon image  ::fou:: 

en tous cas super , ca a bien boug , vous tes en forme  ::ccool:: 

euh en ce qui concerne la diffrence entre geek et informaticien  ::roll::  j'ai encore pas tout compris  ::oops::  mais je vais lire ca  tte repose , ca va aller  ::yaisse:: 

pour les commercants ambulant , c'est sr , ca se perd  , dj par rapport au prix de l'essence , mais  mon avis ils sont d'utilit publique car beaucoup de personnes ages dans des villages reculs , n'ont que a ...

trs anime la discution en ce qui concerne le cidre , mais il y en a partout non ?   ::roll::  moi j'ai dj au moins 3 amis qui en font en Lorraine  :;):  ...donc du coup je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord :;):  ..car  forcment pour moi , le cidre ...c'est Lorrain   ::mouarf1::  

aujourd'hui dans le journal j'ai vu un truc qui devrait vous concerner  ::mouarf:: 

"parmi les jeunes allemands de 18  35 ans , un sur 5 prfre renoncer au sexe qu' internet pendant un an selon un sondage paru hier dans le magazine Neon "

  vous en pensez quoi ?  ::roll::  moi , je donnerai mon opinion aprs  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je parle pas  ceux qui perdent  Aguilera...


Je te met -1 parce que tu es un grand mchant, et mesquin en plus (ce qui prouve que le cidre n'est pas basque, na !).


@rothen : mou. Ca me fait penser aux grandes questions mtaphysiques "tu prfres te faire arracher un oeil ou un bras ?" auquelles il me parat impossible de prvoir une rponse intelligente  l'avance (autrement que "ni l'un ni l'autre, merci").

----------


## lper

Coucou,

on vous laisse le cidre, nous on a la chvre dans la Yaute...
Vint diou, vinzou, fais pas de ggnes et vint boire un godet... ::aie:: 

@Rothen : a aurait t intressant aussi de voir la proportion homme/femme...

----------


## LittleWhite

> "parmi les jeunes allemands de 18  35 ans , un sur 5 prfre renoncer au sexe qu' internet pendant un an selon un sondage paru hier dans le magazine Neon "


Bah oui  ::aie::  avec internet, tu as accs  tellement de contenu excitant, disons  ::aie:: 
Une femme, c'est tellement banal de nos jours  ::aie::  (je plaisante bien sur  :;):  )

----------


## giragu03

Un an sans internet je n'ai jamais fait... Donc je ne peux pas comparer  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Une femme, c'est tellement banal de nos jours   
> 
>  euh LittleWhite , si je me souviens bien tu es tout jeune  t'as encore le temps de te documenter sur ce sujet  ... mon avis  une femme , c'est loin dtre banal ...et je suis sre que tous ceux qui en ont sont ravis d'avoir dans leur vie des tres  aussi parfait 
> 
> par contre d'accord avec ManusDe , c'est le genre de truc impossible  repondre vraiment 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Auteur

> a sent le vcu


oui et alors  ::langue::  
rhalala ces jeunes citadins  ::no:: 





> bon Guillaume , je vais essayer de ne rien en conclure


si, si donne ta conclusion que l'on se marre et pour voir si on pense la mme chose  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'ai pass 20 ans  la campagne et j'en ai 24, je pense pas tre un citadin  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

de toute faon on a tous pass au moins une anne (si ce n'est BEAUCOUP plus) sans sexe (sauf si on a t dpucel(e) pendant sa premire anne mais l c'est BEAUCOUP moins marrant....)

Donc ne vous moquez pas de mon homonyme (pour le prnom hein  :;):  )

----------


## rothen

> si, si donne ta conclusion que l'on se marre et pour voir si on pense la mme chose


euh  ::oops:: ...attends ::mouarf::  ...je ne me souviens plus trop de la phrase exacte   ::ange:: 

Guillaume ,tu voulais nous dire que tu ne pouvais pas te passer d'internet , c'est bien   ::whistle::  ... 

non,non Auteur  ::no::  j'suis pas comme toi moi  ::mouarf:: ..jamais j'aurai pu penser  autre chose  ::ange::  ...

quoique  ::mouarf:: 

enfin Guillaume , si tu veux dvelopper ...ca nous gne pas  ::whistle:: 




> Donc ne vous moquez pas de mon homonyme


ah ca non Guigui , je ne me moque pas de guillaume , je l'aime trop pour ca  ::zoubi::  ...t'en sais rien , c'est peut-tre pour lui rendre service  ::ange:: 

bon allez un petit truc pour vos mninges ...
j'ai trouv ce vieux machin 



bon , videmment , on met plus ce genre de truc dans une voiture  ::mouarf::  mais est-ce que ca peut avoir une autre utilit ? ou direct poubelle ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> de toute faon on a tous pass au moins une anne (si ce n'est BEAUCOUP plus) sans sexe (sauf si on a t dpucel(e) pendant sa premire anne mais l c'est BEAUCOUP moins marrant....)
> 
> Donc ne vous moquez pas de mon homonyme (pour le prnom hein  )


Tout ce que j'affirmais concernait Internet (depuis mes 18 ans, je n'ai pas pass une anne entire sans internet)... Le reste n'est que de la pure interprtation (n'ayant pas le premier lment des deux pour la comparaison, inutile de chercher  savoir si j'ai le deuxime ou non, la comparaison est impossible)...
Et, d'une manire gnrale, j'ai vraiment du mal  voir en quoi passer une anne sans sexe peut tre un sujet de raillerie (il y en a qui font ce choix et c'est,  mon avis, tout--fait respectable).
Je me basais entre 18 et 35 ans (vu que l'tude porte sur ces ges), parce que sinon, je pense qu'on a tous aussi pass au moins un an sans internet.

----------


## rothen

> Je me basais entre 18 et 35 ans (vu que l'tude porte sur ces ges), parce que sinon, je pense qu'on a tous aussi pass au moins un an sans internet.


 en fait ..tu es le seul  avoir vraiment rpondu au sondage  :;):  ...enfin on va rester sur le cot internet  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais est-ce que a peut avoir une autre utilit ?


Si  c'est bien un dtecteur de mouvement avec l'alarme, a peut servir  protger une maison ou un appartement non ?

----------


## rothen

> Si  c'est bien un dtecteur de mouvement avec l'alarme, a peut servir  protger une maison ou un appartement non ?


 en fait , j'en sais rien si c'est adaptable , tout ce qui est crit dessus c'est par rapport  une voiture  ::calim2:: 

peut-tre qu'avec les rfrences quelqu'un arrivera  le dire  ::roll:: ...enfin si on peut encore trouver un lien pour ce vieux machin  ::mouarf::  ...mais je voudrais tre sre avant  de le jeter quoi  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> en fait , j'en sais rien si c'est adaptable , tout ce qui est crit dessus c'est par rapport  une voiture 
> 
> peut-tre qu'avec les rfrences quelqu'un arrivera  le dire ...enfin si on peut encore trouver un lien pour ce vieux machin  ...mais je voudrais tre sre avant  de le jeter quoi


Ca valait 499F neuf  l'poque, si a peut aider  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Je suis le 2198me message, je suis le 2198me message, je suis le 2198me message 



oui je n'avais rien  dire  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Je vais tre le 2200 ime \ o /

----------


## LittleWhite

Je suis le 2200 ime \ o /  ::yaisse2::   ::mrgreen::  ::yaisse2::  ::mrgreen::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## giragu03

> en fait , j'en sais rien si c'est adaptable , tout ce qui est crit dessus c'est par rapport  une voiture 
> 
> peut-tre qu'avec les rfrences quelqu'un arrivera  le dire ...enfin si on peut encore trouver un lien pour ce vieux machin  ...mais je voudrais tre sre avant  de le jeter quoi


Bonjour  tous   ::salut:: 
Pour savoir si c'est adaptable, qu'est-ce que tu as comme branchement dj ? Parce que si c'tait les fils  connecter directement sur la batterie ou l'allume-cigare et que tu n'as pas d'adaptateur secteur (ce serait surprenant d'avoir de quoi brancher a sur secteur), je pense que a ne vaut pas trop le coup d'utiliser a pour la maison (qui a du 12V continu dans sa maison ?). Entre toutes les bidouilles  faire pour que a marche (parce que cette alarme a l'air de faire coupe-circuit, de s'activer/dsactiver  la cl de contact...)
Honntement, je pense que ce n'est plus d'actualit ( moins de trouver quelqu'un qui veuille mettre une alarme sur sa 205, sa 4L ou autre voiture du genre  ::aie:: ).
LittleWhite, j'avoue que j'avais bien envie de supprimer un de mes posts juste pour te voler la place  ::lol::  Et au passage, je croyais que les doubles posts taient interdits (http://club.developpez.com/regles/#L3.2)  ::aie:: 
Bonne journe

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjouuuuur,

Bien sur mon double post est totalement interdit  ::evil::  d'ailleurs, je suis  la limite de m'auto bannir ...

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Je vais te fouetter Alexandre, tu devrais montrer l'exemple !  ::twisted::   ::sm::

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  mais  c'est quoi ces gamineries... qu'est ce que ca va donner quand on arrivera au 3000 eme  ::mouarf3::  ...oui , bon , l il y a peu de chance c'est sr  ::calim2::  ...alors autant vous amuser maintenant  ::mouarf:: 





> Je suis le 2198me message, je suis le 2198me message, je suis le 2198me message Pice jointe 102184
> oui je n'avais rien  dire


ah j'adore ton smile  ::zoubi::  j'ai dj essay de piquer les liens mais ca va pas , je suppose qu'il faut l'avoir sur l'ordi non ?  ::roll:: 

sinon , quand t'as rien  dire ,tu peux me souhaiter bonne nuit avec un bisou  :;):  j'ai remarqu que ce genre de chose me russit bien pour dormir  ::yaisse:: 




> Pour savoir si c'est adaptable, qu'est-ce que tu as comme branchement dj ? Parce que si c'tait les fils  connecter directement sur la batterie ou l'allume-cigare et que tu n'as pas d'adaptateur secteur  ....


ah super Guillaume  ::zoubi::  , c'est vrai j'avais pas pens  a :8O:  ...mais du coup ca va super bien dans pas mal de bateaux de rivire dont beaucoup on du 12 volts ... ::ccool::  je vais la mettre en annonce au port , il y en aura bien un  qui ca servira  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> Je vais te fouetter Alexandre, tu devrais montrer l'exemple !


a ne m'tonne pas du tout, venant de la part du responsable X  ::):

----------


## FirePrawn

Changez de rsolution pffff  ::langue::

----------


## LittleWhite

> Changer de rsolution pffff


J'coute ce que dit rothen, moi  ::): 
Et puis les nouvelles rsolutions, c'est uniquement au nouvel an  ::P:

----------


## giragu03

> J'coute ce que dit rothen, moi 
> Et puis les nouvelles rsolutions, c'est uniquement au nouvel an


Il veut qu'on prenne des rsolutions SM  ::cfou:: 

Enfin, il n'empche que le double post c'est mal  ::langue::  Et si mme les membres de l'quipe s'y mettent...

----------


## rothen

> J'coute ce que dit rothen, moi 
> Et puis les nouvelles rsolutions, c'est uniquement au nouvel an


  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  tout  fait , c'est ce que j'ai ...

RESPONSABLE X oui , oui,  en grand et en rouge  ::mouarf:: 

bon c'est qu'aprs que j'ai appris qu'il tait aussi SM  ::mouarf1:: 

allez , un peu de travail 

je sais ...c'est pour couper ..et en arrondi  :;): 

mais c'est pour couper quoi ?? ::roll::  est- ce que ca peut tre le verre ?  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais c'est pour couper quoi ?? est- ce que ca peut tre le verre ?


D'aprs les indications en bas  gauche, il s'agirait d'une pointe diamante, donc  mon avis, je dirais que c'est un outil de BTP pour couper verre, carrelage, tles mtalliques (aluminium et autres), cramique ...

----------


## giragu03

D'aprs ce que j'ai pu trouver, je vois cet outil associ au terme "Lens-cutter" donc _a priori_ ce serait pour couper des lentilles (ou peut-tre d'autres choses en verre). Je ne suis pas sr que a puisse tre utilis comme coupe-carreau ou sur d'autres matriaux.

----------


## Bluedeep

> D'aprs les indications en bas  gauche, il s'agirait d'une pointe diamante, donc  mon avis, je dirais que c'est un outil de BTP pour couper verre, carrelage, tles mtalliques (aluminium et autres), cramique ...


Surtout, cela ne sert que pour des coupures circulaires visiblement.

----------


## Auteur

Plus que 787 messages pour arriver au 3000me....

voil, voil , a c'est dit  ::whistle::

----------


## giragu03

> Plus que 787 messages pour arriver au 3000me....
> 
> voil, voil , a c'est dit


786... (mon message est compltement inutile, c'est juste pour se rapprocher...)
Bon aprs-midi Rothen et tous ceux qui passent par ici.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

On ne va quand mme pas se mettre  compter les messages jusqu'au 3 000me quand mme !!
785  ::whistle::

----------


## ManusDei

M7ais 8non voy4ons.

----------


## rothen

::mouarf2::  ah quand la cheftaine n'es pas l , les petits sont dissips  ::wow:: 

mais bon , vous m'avez quand mme trouv l'utilit de ce truc  :;): 

et avec cette donne supplmentaire 




> D'aprs les indications en bas  gauche, il s'agirait d'une pointe diamante...


j'ai bien regard , il y a effectivement un diamant ..enfin dessin  ::mouarf:: ...et des pointes sur l'espce de roue ...donc l'utilit est toute trouve , je vais m'en servir pour le verre ...et je vous montrerai ce que j'ai russi  faire avec  :;):  euh , enfin si j'y arrive ..entre l'ide et la ralisation , il y a souvent un goufre  ::mouarf:: 

en parlant de verre , je risque d'tre moins avec vous ces prochains temps car un cops m'a inscrite  une expo ..et je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est tout dbut octobre  ::calim2:: euh oui , bientt  ::mouarf::  et comme faut d'abord que j'enlve tout le capharnaum que j'ai mis dans la pice avant de l'amnager pour installer l'atelier verre , c'est pas gagn ::calim2:: ..pour vous donner une ide ,  la pice ressemble  la photo qu'avait mise Barsy pour illustrer mon intrieur  ::mouarf::  (je l'ai pas retrouve ...trop fourni ce post  ::aie:: )

bref , avant d'attaquer la cration des bijoux , j'ai du boulot  ::yaisse:: 

pour ceux que ca interesse ,je mettrai quelques phases de ce boulot , comme ca vous aurez en mme temps que moi la dcouverte de l'avant ...et de l'aprs 18H de four  :;): 
il me semble que j'avais dj mis un exemple de ce travail avant mon expo de Nol ...il y en a qui s'en souviennent ? ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai bien regard , il y a effectivement un diamant ..enfin dessin


C'est bien a,et selon moi, cela veut dire les pointes)ont t asperges d'une (trs) fine couche de poudre de diamant synthtique.

----------


## Lady

Ouai rothen !! de l'art de l'art !!!

Moi quand j'aurais dmnager je vais enfin pouvoir m'installer un petit atelier hors de porter des chats !! Du coup j'ai bonne espoir de me remettre  la cration de bijoux !!Dmnagement dans 23 jours (faut que je me mette aux cartons !!)

----------


## rothen

> C'est bien a,et selon moi, cela veut dire les pointes)ont t asperges d'une (trs) fine couche de poudre de diamant synthtique.


ah oui , vraiment fine  ::mouarf::  bon , on dirait que ca brille un peu  :;):  enfin ca ressemble a ce que j'ai pour couper le verre  ::):  j'espre que je retrouverai le coup pour couper le verre ..sans m'abmer tous les doigts comme la premire fois  ::calim2::  , sinon je ne serai jamais cicatrise  temps  ::mouarf:: ...

et refaire marcher le four , sinon , je suis mal pour cette expo   ::oops:: ...et en plus elle dure 2 jours  ::calim2::  faudrait que j'apprenne  rflchir avant d'accepter des trucs comme  ...toujours le chic pour me mettre dans des situations pas possible  ::fou:: 




> Ouai rothen !! de l'art de l'art !!!...
>  Dmnagement dans 23 jours (faut que je me mette aux cartons !!)


super Lady ,comme tu t'y connais , tu pourras m'aider et me donner des ides  ::ccool::  ...en attendant , bon courage pour tes cartons  :;): 

je sais pas si c'est une bonne ide de vider ce bric a brac , je tombe sur des trucs dont je sais pas quoi faire ::?:  ...j'ai encore besoin de votre aide pour ces 2 choses l ...promis , les derniers pour aujourd'hui :;):  mais autant que je sche  tout de suite ce que je dois en faire  :;): 
d'abord ca 

je vais vous pater  ::mouarf::  je sais que c'est un objectif d'appareil photo , si , si je m'amliore   ::mouarf:: ...mais ce genre de truc est-il  encore d'actualit ? comme il n'y a plus que du numrique  ::calim2:: et si oui , avec quel type d'appareil il va , l j'ai rien vu pour l'instant  ::?: 

et a ..


oui , une camra  ::mouarf::  mais c'est un jouet ? c'est tout petit , 10 cm seulement  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Bah pour t'aider je ne sais pas trop vu que je n'ai pas encore tent le verre mais perso pour l'inspiration je regarde beaucoup sur deviantArt:

Voil ce que j'y trouve : un exemple du mix entre tes bijoux en verre et ce que je fait en fil de mtal



Sinon tu nous avais montr que tu avais de la pte fimo et en ce moment je regarde de prs une artiste qui fait des trucs de dingue avec (le genre de truc que je veux test ds que j'aurais mon espace atelier) (voir pices jointes)

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant l'objectif d'appareil photo, faudrait l'avis d'un pro mais a peut tre encore d'actualit. De plus en plus de modles d'appareils numriques sont quips pour monter les objectifs des anciens appareils argentiques.


Concernant la camra, je n'ai pas fait de recherche particulire, mais ce n'est probablement pas un jouet. Les camra numriques actuelles sont de plus en plus petites

----------


## FirePrawn

Au vu du carton, je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit un jouet.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Au vu du carton, je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit un jouet.


Fouhhh... _Au vu du carton_ je n'ai pas vu marqu dessus la valeur du zoom optique, j'ai un peu googl et c'est moins qu'un jouet : fonctionne  piles, capteur ridicule, pas de zoom optique donc, mise au point fixe et des gens qui ont des problmes de SD-card...

Bonne nuit, Rothen,  ::kiss2::

----------


## Auteur

Pareil, j'ai l'impression que cette camra est un peu camelote : je l'ai vue  17,99 sur Amazon (22,45), 25 sur le bon coin.


Quant  l'objectif de l'appareil photo cela peut couter cher, trs cher ( cause des lentilles qu'il contient). Tu n'as pas une rfrence sur cet objectif pour que l'on se fasse une ide du prix ?


*[edit]*
oups j'ai oubli le bisou pour Rothen 

 ::kiss::  Rothen

pas vu pas pris  ::whistle:: 
*[/edit]*

----------


## giragu03

> Sinon tu nous avais montr que tu avais de la pte fimo et en ce moment je regarde de prs une artiste qui fait des trucs de dingue avec (le genre de truc que je veux test ds que j'aurais mon espace atelier) (voir pices jointes)


C'est de la pte fimo ?  :8O:   ::applo:: 
Vraiment des trucs de dingue, effectivement.
Bonne journe  tous.
 ::zoubi::  pour Rothen.

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Mauvaise qualit ne veut pas dire jouet :p

----------


## Lady

> C'est de la pte fimo ?  
> Vraiment des trucs de dingue, effectivement.
> Bonne journe  tous.
>  pour Rothen.


100% pte fimo elle certifie ne pas utiliser de peinture. Par contre je suppose qu'elle se sert en partie de pte liquide (il existe un mdium pour solubiliser la pte)

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

avec un  supplment    ::kiss::  pour J-P , Auteur , et Guillaume ... recevoir 3  bisous rien de mieux pour que je commence ma journe dans la bonne humeur  :;): 

pour Lady , j'aime bien le concept bijou + fil de mtal 

j'ai trouv quelque chose du genre , mais en beaucoup plus gros :


c'est trs mallable , a ton avis , c'est en quoi ? tu crois que je pourrai m'en servir pour mes bijoux ? 
en ce qui concerne le fimo , c'est sr , c'est magnifique ce qu'elle fait ...mais moi je trouve ca beaucoup trop charg  ::calim2:: 


en ce qui concerne l'objectif , je regarderai dans l'AM et chercherai l'appareil qui va avec  :;): 

pour la camra , c'est vrai qu'en regardant mieux , elle fait camelote , mais je prfre demander , c'est plus sr  :;):  j'ai fait dj assez de bourdes comme ca  ::mouarf:: 
par contre j'ai trouv celle-l , pas beaucoup plus grande , et qui a l'air de meilleure qualit 


votre avis ?  ::roll:: 

j'ai trouv aussi un plastique ( sans renseignement dessus )  avec ca dedans 



qu'est-ce que ca peut tre ? quelqu'un a une ide  ::roll:: 

en tous cas ,moi je sais pas si j'en ai eu une bonne de vouloir vider cette pice  ::mouarf2::

----------


## Auteur

> j'ai trouv aussi un plastique ( sans renseignement dessus )  avec ca dedans 
> 
> qu'est-ce que ca peut tre ? quelqu'un a une ide


ce sont des supports pour des lampes halognes  :;): 


Pour le camscope Sony HandyCam, certains modles sont  plus de 300. Aprs il faut avoir la rfrence exacte (a doit tre crit dessus) pour connatre sa valeur.

----------


## Lady

Pour les fil c'est de l'aluminium ... Ca sert aussi pour le bijou mais comme tu dit c'est trs mallable donc c'est pas pour faire des truc dlicat mais plus des spirales (comme les bonbons rglisse). 
Enfin faut rien faire qui risque d'tre cras, accroch dans des vtements ect ... C'est pourquoi personnellement je m'en sert pas.

Exemple en piece jointe.

----------


## rothen

ah merci Auteur  ::zoubi::  , je vais le noter de suite sur le sachet 

pour la camra , non , cellle-l n'est srement  pas chre , tout le matriel qui est l  t remis ,il ne sert plus depuis longtemps ,  donc il est forcment dpass   ::calim2::  bon maintenant si je peux quand mme en retirer un peu , c'est tant mieux  :;): 

alors j'espre que t'auras plus de chance que moi pour trouver le prix ...une plombe que je cherche ...oui , me suis encore gare  ::mouarf:: 

la rfrence : DCR -PC4E ...j'ai quand mme trouv la notice  ::mouarf::  mais ni le prix , ni la photo des cables qui vont srement avec , car comme dab , a part une grande batterie supplmentaire ..rien d'autre  ::calim2:: 

alors si quelqu'un peut trouver    ::roll:: 




> Pour les fil c'est de l'aluminium ... Ca sert aussi pour le bijou mais comme tu dit c'est trs mallable donc c'est pas pour faire des truc dlicat mais plus des spirales (comme les bonbons rglisse). 
> Enfin faut rien faire qui risque d'tre cras, accroch dans des vtements ect ...  .


Ah merci Lady  :;):  tiens , je savais pas que l'aluminium tait si mallable  :8O: 

oui , t'as raison faut faire attention a la faon de s'en servir  ::roll::  ..je vais tudier la question et de toutes faons te demanderai ton avis avant de le faire ...bon , c'est encore pas pour tout de suite , je suis loin d'avoir vide la pice  ::aie::

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour Rothen et bonjour  tous 

Concernant la camra, je n'ai trouv que la PC5E qui doit surement tre la gnration suivante sur Ebay : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Camescope-Sony-Ha...item19d4efadd4

Je suppose que la liste d'accessoire doit tre ressemblante 



> fournie avec 2 batteries (1 batterie de 3000 mAh) + chargeur numrique sony AC-VQ11 + cable i-link Dv


Peut tre pas le cble par contre .


Voil, j'ai pas beaucoup fait avancer mais au moins j'aurai dit bonjour (a faisait longtemps)

----------


## rothen

coucou Nom  :;):  finies  les vacances ? 

bien sr que tu as fait avancer  :;):  et c'est marrant , a part le 4 et le 5 , j'ai regard toutes les photos , c'est exactement la mme  :8O: 

pour le prix ca donne une ide , je pense entre 30 et 50  ...il me reste plus qu' rcuprer ce qui va avec  :;):  ...je vais mettre la liste direct dans l'tui ...pour quand j'aurai plus de temps  ::mouarf:: 

l je suis invite chez une copine ...donc si je papote pas de trop  ::mouarf::  , je regarderai pour l'objectif  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant les pices dans le plastiques, Auteur annonce des supports de lampes halognes, moi je rajouterais qu'il n'est pas impossible que ce soit des supports de lampes de rtroprojecteurs.

Il me semble que tu nous en avait montrer des rtroprojecteurs il y a quelques mois, non ?

----------


## DonKnacki

> coucou Nom  finies  les vacances ?


Les vacances sont dj bien loin ! 
Si je n'interviens que trs peu c'est que je ne suis pas en mesure de le faire tout simplement mais je suis attentivement la conversation  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Et coucou   ::lun:: 



> Ah merci Lady  tiens , je savais pas que l'aluminium tait si mallable


Moi non plus. a serait-y pas du cuivre, par hasard ?
Tu dnudes un bout avec un couteau, des ciseaux, et tu nous dis la couleur.
 ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

Il semblerait bien que l'aluminium est assez maniable et visiblement c'est bien utilis dans les "loisirs cratifs" :
http://www.creavea.com/fil-aluminium...atifs_207.html
Bon aprs-midi.

----------


## Lady

> Et coucou  
> 
> Moi non plus. a serait-y pas du cuivre, par hasard ?
> Tu dnudes un bout avec un couteau, des ciseaux, et tu nous dis la couleur.


en fait on utilise pas mal de mtaux diffrent dans le fils pour bijoux:

tain , alu , cuivre et aprs quand t'as des sous et du talent argent , or, et platine (bon le dernier j'en ai vu qu'une fois en plaqu et a des prix de malade ... faut pas se planter ....)

Au tiens par contre giragu03 je connaissait pas le fil en alu stri plat (un peu plus bas sur la page en lien) ... a peut tre intressant a ... (Faut que je mette ce site en favoris ...)

----------


## rothen

oui ...bon , ben euh finalement ...ca a t plus long que prvu  :;):  mais j'ai quand mme refus l'apro du soir  ::mouarf::  ...oui , sinon je rentrais demain  ::mouarf3::  ..donc pour l'objectif ... ::whistle:: 




> Concernant les pices dans le plastiques, Auteur annonce des supports de lampes halognes, moi je rajouterais qu'il n'est pas impossible que ce soit des supports de lampes de rtroprojecteurs.
> 
> Il me semble que tu nous en avait montrer des rtroprojecteurs il y a quelques mois, non ?


tout  fait Yves  ::zoubi::  , j'ai des rtroprojecteurs  :;):  ..comment on peut voir la diffrence entre les 2  ::roll::  ca peut peut-tre tre aussi pour les jeux de lumire non ?


sinon ,J-P  ::zoubi::  , j'ai mordu dessus , la couleur c'est bien dans la masse  ::mouarf::  ...et donc bien de l'aluminium ..meri Guillaume pour ton lien  ::zoubi:: ..c'est dingue ce qu'il existe comme sortes  :8O: 

bon , du coup j'ai voulu faire un essai , ca rendait superbe sur moi  ::yaisse::  ,   un peu moins sur la tte mais ca vous donnera une ide  :;): 



ah , il y a pas , ca rendait quand mme mieux sur moi ..la prochaine fois je vais tre oblige de mettre  ma photo  ::ange:: 

vous en pensez quoi de mon ide  ::roll:: 

ca n'a pas l'air de noircir la peau ..l'alu , ca devrait pas la noircir ?  moins qu'il soit trait  ::roll::  enfin j'en sais rien ...votre avis la dessus ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> pour le prix ca donne une ide , je pense entre 30 et 50  ...il me reste plus qu' rcuprer ce qui va avec  ...


a c'est le prix de la batterie  ::aie:: 
Le camscope Sony je l'ai vu aux environs de 170 - 180






-759....  ::whistle::

----------


## Jipt

> ah , il y a pas , ca rendait quand mme mieux sur moi ..la prochaine fois je vais tre oblige de mettre  ma photo 
> 
> vous en pensez quoi de mon ide


 ::yaisse::   ::yaisse::   ::yaisse:: 

Bonne nuit,  ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

Rothen, une photo ! Rothen, une photo ! Rothen, une photo ! Rothen, une photo ! Rothen, une photo ! Rothen, une photo ! Rothen, une photo !

Et  part a, bonne journe.  ::kiss:: 


-757...

----------


## Lady

Hello !!

Pour le bijou a peut effectivement servir a a faut juste que le pendentif soit pas trop lourd ^^

Vous arrter avec vos dcompte !!

J-21 avant mon dmnagement

----------


## lper

> Vous arrter avec vos dcompte !!


On sent bien l'nervement l.... ::mouarf:: 

h-7

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Chouette le bijou rothen  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

Coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  J-P et Guillaume ..l'ide c'tait pour l'usage de l'aluminium  ::mouarf::  pour ma photo a vous tes pas prs de la voir :;):  ou alors dans un moment d'garement  ::whistle:: 




> a c'est le prix de la batterie 
> Le camscope Sony je l'ai vu aux environs de 170 - 180


ah oui ? merci Auteur  ::zoubi:: ah ben du coup je vais peut-tre m'activer pour chercher ce qui manque  :;): 




> Chouette le bijou rothen


merci sebast  :;):  c'est sympa ..et tu verras avec les essais que je vais faire , si tout va bien milieu semaine prochaine , le verre c'est un matriau imprevisible ...enfin pour quelqu'un qui dbute comme moi et qui fait tout au pif  ::mouarf:: ..mais merveilleux  :;): 

pour Lady , je vais le mettre aujourd'hui pour faire les courses et comme celui-l est en gros verre et trs lourd  , je verrai vite si ca tient ou pas ..et s'il noircit  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Vous arrter avec vos dcomptes !!
> 
> J-21 avant mon dmnagement




quels dcomptes ?  ::koi:: 

-752

----------


## DonKnacki

> Vous arrter avec vos dcompte !!
> 
> J-21 avant mon dmnagement


J+39 aprs le mien
-751

 ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> quels dcomptes ? 
> 
> -752


Je pense qu'elle parle de ceux qui, comme elle, font des dcomptes du temps les sparant d'vnements qui n'intressent personne  ::aie:: 
Lady, ne me frappe pas... Je rigole...
Pour mon dmnagement, je ne peux pas encore faire de dcompte, les murs du rez-de-chausse sont juste monts.
Au fait, -750

----------


## rothen

waouh ...mais c'est dingue comme le temps passe ::calim2::  il est dj midi  et j'ai rien fait de la matine  ::mouarf::  ...ah si , j'ai tellement troubl un livreur , qu'il m'a fait signer au mauvais endroit  ::mouarf::  faut dire qu'il est arriv juste quand je sortais de la douche , j'ai pas eu le temps de m'habiller correctement  ::mouarf:: ..j'en ris encore de voir sa tte  ::ptdr::   trop drle  ::ptdr:: 

oui , bon ,  part ca j'ai rien fait ..et toujours pas les courses ..je comprends mme pas que ca a pu pass si vite   ::roll:: 
ca doit tre l'age  ::mouarf:: 
donc pour l'objectif ...je sens que ca va tre lundi  ::whistle:: 

bon , en attendant , j'ai ca 


j'arrive a lire dessus ce que c'est ...mais ca sert  quoi ? 
et surtout qu'est-ce que je peux en faire ? ca se vend ce genre de choses ?  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Oscillomtre de Pachon, de nos jour, on appelle a Tensiomtre. C'est tout simplement pour prendre la tension artrielle. Mais le tien semble incomplet, regarde : http://cgi.ebay.fr/MEDECINE-OSCILLOM...-/200473702474





> j'ai tellement troubl un livreur , qu'il m'a fait signer au mauvais endroit  faut dire qu'il est arriv juste quand je sortais de la douche , j'ai pas eu le temps de m'habiller correctement ..


Comment a, un livreur a droit  ce spectacle et nous, on a mme pas droit  une simple photo mme sans le bikini en tricot  ::calim2:: 

C'est un vrai scandale, ma bonne dame !!!

----------


## Lung

> Comment a, un livreur a droit  ce spectacle et nous, on a mme pas droit  une simple photo mme sans le bikini en tricot 
> 
> C'est un vrai scandale, ma bonne dame !!!


Deviens livreur !

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Deviens livreur !


Ca y est ! CV envoy  Fedex, Adrexo, UPS, Chronopost,...  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour Lady, -746

----------


## Jipt

Et tout le monde va devenir livreur (juste pour mater Rothen en string tricot,  ::mouarf:: ), et y aura plus personne  la Taverne  ::cry:: 

T'as vu, Rothen, la mauvaise influence que tu as sur les dveloppeurs ?  ::haha::

----------


## Lady

> Pour Lady, -746


rponse en pice jointe ...

----------


## giragu03

> rponse en pice jointe ...


Oh quelle belle langue  ::): 
-743

----------


## rothen

que ca fait du bien de vous lire aujourd'hui , vous avez vraiment la forme  j'adore vous voir comme a  ::zoubi:: 
n'empche que c'est vrai , les livreurs doivent en voir de toutes les couleurs  ::mouarf:: ..l quand j'ai vu la camionnette , ca a t dans l'urgence , je voulais pas louper le paquet , (c'etait mes blires d'Angletere pour les bijoux  ) donc j'ai mis la premire chose que j'avais sous la main ...le string de Laurent  ::mouarf::  non , je rigoooole  :;): , il serait dans le Samu en ce moment  ::wow::  ..mais bon , c'tait quand mme un peu court ..ben , du coup je repense  sa tte , trop bien  enfin , c'est sr , ca doit tre un mtier plein d'imprvus , ca doit changer de dveloppeurs  ::mouarf:: 

Par contre , suite  la reflexion de J-P , je me demande si c'est moi qui ait une mauvaise influence sur vous ...ou vous sur moi  ::roll::  je deviens de plus en plus srieuse  ::mouarf:: 

pour Lady : t'avais raison , le bijou tait trop lourd pour l'alu , il descendait de plus en plus dans le dcollet ::mouarf::  ...bon , avant que ca devienne indcent , oui , une fois par jour ca suffit  ::yaisse::  je l'ai mis boucle dans boucle , du coup ca fait moins original ..et moins suggestif  ::mouarf::  mais ca tient  :;): 
bon , quand mme un peu de srieux pour finir la semaine   :;): 

 ::ccool::  super ton lien Yves  ::zoubi::  regarde ce que j'ai trouv 

c'est pas tout  fait le mme brassard , mais c'est bien celui qui va avec  :;): , sans le lien je n'aurai pas pu tout rassembler ..

ah vous faites du beau boulot , merci  vous tous pour votre collaboration   ::zoubi:: 

en brassant , j'ai aussi trouv ca qui va avec un des phonos que vous m'avez aussi trouv  :;): 


mais c'est marrant , les autres sont noirs et celui -l brun ..quelle diffrence il y a entre les 2  votre avis ?  ::roll:: 

en tous cas ..contente de vous voir de si bonne humeur ...ca doit tre l'effet vendredi soir

----------


## giragu03

Les cylindres taient soit recouverts d'tain, soit en cire (et il y a eu plusieurs sortes de cire), soit en cellulod. Il est possible et vraisemblable donc que ton cylindre brun ne soit pas dans la mme matire que les cylindres noirs.

-741

----------


## rothen

oui , srement ..en tous cas il a l'air de moins bonne qualit ...en plus je le trouve mche  ::mouarf:: 

et voil , encore une semaine de passe  la vitesse de l'clair  :;): 

je vais essayer de profiter des derniers rayons de soleil et du cadeau de Laurent  ::mouarf::  ..eh oui , bientt tout ca , ca sera fini  ::cry:: 

alors je souhaite 




 tous ...soyez sage  ::zoubi:: et  lundi ..enfin si tout va bien   ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

Dimanche 16 septembre 2012, 12h56 :

RAS  ::aie:: 

ah si... j'ai faim  ::salive:: 



-739

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous.
Puisque le jour s'y prte, je vous propose un dbut de journe en musique (c'est aussi pour faire plaisir  Rothen qui souhaitait que je remette quelques liens musicaux de temps  autres).
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzwr-IMKsHc"]Jesse Garon - C'est lundi (Clip) - YouTube[/ame]
-738Bonne journe.

----------


## Lady

lundi 17 septembre : je travail pas cet aprm car on me livre ma cuisine ... Et comme il peuvent pas me dire une heure prcise je vais peut tre passer plusieurs heures seule dans mon nouvel appart vide ... 

Remarque que je pourrais en profiter pour laver le sol des pices o va pas y avoir de travaux ... ou pas (lol)

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> 


Mamma mia... Mais tu veux ma mort, de bon matin   ::salive:: 
Allez, bonne matine, que je suis plein de taf...

----------


## rothen

Hello les tous  ::zoubi:: 

encore une semaine qui commence avec un superbe soleil ...rien de tel pour tre de bonne humeur ..et en plus une chanson sympa qui nous change de Cloclo ..merci Guillaume pour cette attention  ::zoubi::  

Bon courage  toi Lady , prends quand mme de la lecture si l'attente se prolonge ...le mnage c'est bien mais il ne faut pas en abuser  ::mouarf:: 




> Mamma mia... Mais tu veux ma mort, de bon matin  .


tu peux te remettre J-P  :;): ..c'est qu'un smile ..d'accord , trs ressemblant   ::ange::  

mais en fait mon WE tait loin d'tre aussi cool , encore une fois 8h de sommeil sur 2 nuits ..oui , oui , je fais trop la fte  ::wow::  ..mais quand mme 2 trucs plus buccolique , une marche .. gourmande ...oui oui , surtout pour ne pas perdre une calorie  ::mouarf:: 

 

sympa comme cadre non ? 

et une visite amis dans un centre questre ..l j'ai craqu pour celui-l ? 

 mimi non ? 
et vous , vous avez fait quoi de votre WE ?  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

ben qu'est-ce qui se passe aujourd'hui ?  ::calim2:: 
il n'y a personne ou vous n'avez pas envie de parler ?  ::roll:: 

bon , dernire photo avant la mise en place de l'atelier verre  :;): 

je pense que j'ai trouv l'appareil photo qui va avec l'objectif ..j'ai tout mis ensemble , c'est pas une marque connue mais si je peux en tirer un petit quelque chose , c'est toujours ca de pris ..a votre avis , je peux essayer  combien le lot ?  ::roll:: ...



sans la pince bien sr  ::mouarf::  mais j'conomise une photo .. quoi peut servir cette pince ?  ::roll:: 

en esprant qu'il reste quelqu'un sur le post  ::calim2::

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est pas une marque connue mais si je peux en tirer un petit quelque chose , c'est toujours ca de pris ..a votre avis , je peux essayer  combien le lot ? ...


Normal que ce ne soit pas connu, Chinon et Tamron sont des marques trs haut de gamme, pour du matriel pro et "semi-pro", comme Tag Hueur pour les montres, chronomtres...

A mon avis, le lot complet (appareil + les 3 objectifs) doit bien valoir dans les 300 / 400 , surtout  cause de la taille du grand objectif Tamron, qui  lui tout seul doit bien valoir 150 / 200 .

Je pourrais affiner mon estimation des objectifs, avec des photos "de profil" pour voir les valeurs sur les bagues de rglages et en dduire une partie de leurs caractristiques

----------


## Bluedeep

> Normal que ce ne soit pas connu, Chinon et Tamron sont des marques trs haut de gamme, pour du matriel pro et "semi-pro", comme Tag Hueur pour les montres, chronomtres...


Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.

Tamron est un fabricant d'objectifs compatibles avec les baionettes Nikon & Canon (et Sony) et  il n'est absolument pas "haut de gamme"; cela ne signifie pas que les cailloux Tamron soient de la merde, trs loin de l, certains tant d'ailleurs rputs pour leur trs bon rapport Q/P (notamment leur objectif macro 90m/m - je ne sais pas si il est toujours fabriqu).

Mais les objectifs ici sont incompatibles avec les baionettes actuelles.

Le cas de Chinon idem:  d'une part il fabriquait aussi des appareils photo (assez confidentiels et parfois orginaux, mais pas haut de gamme) et il a disparu.




> A mon avis, le lot complet (appareil + les 3 objectifs) doit bien valoir dans les 300 / 400 , surtout  cause de la taille du grand objectif Tamron, qui  lui tout seul doit bien valoir 150 / 200 .


Non. Dans la pratique, c'est quasiment invendable : les boitiers argentiques, sauf les "collectors" sont invendables en occasion et les baionettes (je crois que Chinon utilisait la baionette Pentax K mais je n'en suis pas sur) sont incompatibles avec les baionettes actuelles des marques (seul Nikon a maintenu une compatibilit relative des baionettes ces 35 dernires annes : on peut toujours monter des objectifs en baionette AI-S sur les boitier actuels, moyennant la perte de certaines mesures et de certains automatismes, mais c'est la seule marque a l'avoir fait) et de plus Chinon n'est pas une marque "collectionnable" (peut tre que dans un cinquantaine d'annes ....)

Bref, tirer plus de 80  du tout m'tonnerait vraiment.

----------


## Jipt

> ben qu'est-ce qui se passe aujourd'hui ? 
> il n'y a personne ou vous n'avez pas envie de parler ?


Ben des fois on bosse, aussi,  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, pour l'estimation de shadowmoon, je suis qu' moiti d'accord avec lui (dsol, Rothen) car c'est quand mme du vieil argentique et en 24x36.
Pas sr du tout que a trouve preneur (a aurait t du 6x6 ou 6x9 je dis pas, mais l...)

[EDIT] Arghhh, grill par Bluedeep, mais on dit + ou - la mme chose (j'ai eu un zoom Tamron, dans une vie antrieure, un vrai bonheur  ::ccool:: ) [/EDIT]

----------


## shadowmoon

BlueDeep, Jipete vous tes sur de vous ? Car l'anne dernire quand j'ai cherch  faire un cadeaux pour les 25 ans de ma sur, qui est passionne de photo, les objectif Tamron, pour argentiques, de taille comparable, taient au moins  230  neufs.

----------


## giragu03

Il y en a peut-tre qui ont aussi not que Lady tait toute seule dans son nouvel appartement en attendant son livreur de cuisine et qui en ont profit pour aller lui tenir compagnie...  ::aie:: 

Comme le dit Jipt, il arrive aussi qu'on bosse (l, c'est tout le monde en mme temps, du coup on s'est fait griller...)

-729

----------


## Bluedeep

> BlueDeep, Jipete vous tes sur de vous ?


Oui.



> Car l'anne dernire quand j'ai cherch  faire un cadeaux pour les 25 ans de ma sur, qui est passionne de photo, les objectif Tamron, pour argentiques, de taille comparable, taient au moins  230  neufs.


Avec quelle baionette ? Tamron produit pour les baionettes Nikon, Canon et Sony (et aussi Pentax, dans les dernires version de la K, les Kaf2 & Kaf3)

En neuf, il n'y pas d'objectifs pour argentique chez Tamron: il y a des objectifs pour capteur FullFrame, qui sont compatibles argentiques pour les boitiers  Nikon & Canon (que depuis la baionette AF pour Canon, mais depuis la baionette AI-S pour Nikon) ainsi que Sony et Pentax, et des objectifs pour les capteurs APS-C (c'est une question de taille de cercle image) incompatibles avec les boitiers argentiques (quoique des montages doivent peut tre tre possibles sur l'ancienne et phmre gamme Pronea APS Nikon).
Ici ce sont des objectifs en baionette K, qui n'est compatible avec aucun APN.(enfin, sauf bagues exotiques pour certains objectifs trs spciaux, mais ca devient compliqu).

De plus, il y a eu 5 variantes de la monture K, donc le sujet n'est pas simple  ::):  : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monture_Pentax_K

----------


## rothen

ah ben c'est sr , j'aurais prfr que ca soit Thomas qui ait raison  ::yaisse:: ..mais vu l'anciennet et la mise au rencard depuis longtemps  ::?:  c'est forcment  Franois et J-P qui sont dans le vrai  :;):  ...bon , je le mettrai toujours sur la toile  un prix drisoire ...juste pour lui donner sa seconde chance  :;): 
en tous cas c'est super  ::ccool::  il y en a toujours qui s'y connaissent , mme si on n'est plus dans votre domaine  :;): 

sinon ,pour la pince  encoche , quelqu'un a une ide ...elle peut servir  quoi ??

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous  ::zoubi:: 



> sinon ,pour la pince  encoche , quelqu'un a une ide ...elle peut servir  quoi ??


Une fois n'est pas coutume, la vido de ce jour ne sera pas une chanson.

Elle te montrera ce que tu peux faire avec ce genre de pince. Visiblement c'est pour le travail du verre, a sert soit  casser des morceaux ( condition d'avoir prdcoup avant), soit  plier le verre.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrMag_Oycfo"]Glass Tools: How to Use Breaker Grozer Glass Pliers - YouTube[/ame]

Bonne journe. -726

----------


## Lady

> Il y en a peut-tre qui ont aussi not que Lady tait toute seule dans son nouvel appartement en attendant son livreur de cuisine et qui en ont profit pour aller lui tenir compagnie... 
> 
> Comme le dit Jipt, il arrive aussi qu'on bosse (l, c'est tout le monde en mme temps, du coup on s'est fait griller...)
> 
> -729


Finalement j'ai pas t seule longtemps car ils sont arriv 20 min aprs moi ... Par contre je me suis sentie trs seule quand ils m'ont dit : vos plans de travail de 3m10 passe pas dans l'escalier ... (Forcement le jour ou le gardien n'est pas l et donc je peux pas lui demander si il y a un endroit pour les stocker ect ...)

Aprs 30 min de stress et me demander ce que j'allais faire avec 3 bout de bois de 70cm * 310cm le livreur me les a finalement repris et les ramnera quand le poseur sera l (et qu'il pourra les dcouper pour les monter) ... moyennant bien sur que je repaye une livraison ... Je peux vous dire qu'on l'a un peu mauvaise (car l'installateur est quand mme pass a notre appartement et c'est normalement une des choses qu'il doit vrifier ...)

Enfin bref j'essaye d'oublier mon aprs midi d'hier ... 

Dsole je raconte ma vie mais a dfoule !! 

Sinon coucou les gens  ::):

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> vos plans de travail de 3m10 passe pas dans l'escalier ...


Par la fentre !
Bon, d'accord, faut un peu des bouts de bois et des cordes, mais c'est jouable.
Aucune imagination ces livreurs, ah la la...

Bonne journe  toutes et  tous,

----------


## Bluedeep

> Aprs 30 min de stress et me demander ce que j'allais faire avec 3 bout de bois de 70cm * 310cm le livreur me les a finalement repris et les ramnera quand le poseur sera l (et qu'il pourra les dcouper pour les monter) ... moyennant bien sur que je repaye une livraison ... Je peux vous dire qu'on l'a un peu mauvaise (car l'installateur est quand mme pass a notre appartement et c'est normalement une des choses qu'il doit vrifier ...)


C'est  l'installateur de repayer la livraison, non, si c'est lui qui a valid la commande de machins de 3.10m ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Yop !
> 
> Par la fentre !
> Bon, d'accord, faut un peu des bouts de bois et des cordes, mais c'est jouable.
> Aucune imagination ces livreurs, ah la la...
> 
> Bonne journe  toutes et  tous,


Ben, faut dire qu'un livreur est pas sens non plus tre quip comme un dmnageur (sauf un livreur de piano).

----------


## Lady

> Ben, faut dire qu'un livreur est pas sens non plus tre quip comme un dmnageur (sauf un livreur de piano).



C'est surtout interdit ... La seule manire "assurer" et donc autoris c'est le monte charge et c'est pas le truc que tu sort de ton chapeau en claquant des doigts (sauf peut tre pour Mary Poppins?).

----------


## shadowmoon

> en claquant des doigts (sauf peut tre pour Mary Poppins?).


Avec Mary Poppins, mme pas besoin de monte charge ou autre moyen de levage : elle claque des doigts et les objets bougent tous seuls et vont se positionner o ils doivent tre automatiquement.

Sinon, plus srieusement, essaye d'viter lutilisation d'un monte charge (ou autre moyen similaire), les livreurs, en gnral, facturent ce genre de prestation avec un montant assez lev.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est surtout interdit ... La seule manire "assurer" et donc autoris c'est le monte charge et c'est pas le truc que tu sort de ton chapeau en claquant des doigts (sauf peut tre pour Mary Poppins?).


Question idiote : ta cuisine, elle est  quel tage ???

----------


## Auteur

> Question idiote : ta cuisine, elle est  quel tage ???


au rez-de-chausse  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

l je suis casse ..vider la pice n'a pas t tout seul et il y avait des choses lourdes   ::calim2:: , mais l c'est bon ..il y a plus qu'a mettre dedans tout ce qui concerne le verre ...,encore une journe  souffrir et avec un peu de chance demain je ferai partir le 1er four :;):  ...enfin si retrouve le mode d'emploi  ::mouarf:: 

pour Lady , c'est sr ca va jamais comme on veut ,par contre je rejoins Franois , c'est bien  l'installateur de payer la 2eme livraison , c'est de sa faute ...d'un autre ct , je trouve ca un peu inquitant  ,des morceaux de 70 X310  , ca ne passent pas vraiment dans beaucoup d'escaliers  ::roll:: ..est-ce qu'il connait bien son mtier  ::?: 

pour le lien pourla pince Guillaume , t'es un amour  ::zoubi::  comme du coup j'ai accs  d'autres vidos , j'ai retrouv d'autres outils dont je voyais pas l'utilit ..c'est super  ::ccool::  mme si j'aurai prfr en franais car mon anglais est loin ...eh oui je sais ..je suis exigeante  ::mouarf:: , mais c'est de votre faute , vous m'avez habitue  a  ::yaisse:: 

je commence  installer les premiers appareils ...bon , dj un dont je n'ai aucune ide de comment m'en servir ,je sais que c'est pour couper de faon spciale le verre mais  il n'y a pas de mode d'emploi avec  ::?:  quelqu'un peut me trouver un lien ?  ::roll:: 





> au rez-de-chausse


alors l ..ils seraient vraiment dous  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> je commence  installer les premiers appareils ...bon , dj un dont je n'ai aucune ide de comment m'en servir ,je sais que c'est pour couper de faon spciale le verre mais  il n'y a pas de mode d'emploi avec  quelqu'un peut me trouver un lien ? 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


Jamais vu une machine  couper le jambon pareille  ::aie:: 

ok,  ::dehors::

----------


## Lung

> Jamais vu une machine  couper le jambon pareille


Du beurre, voyons !

 ::no::   :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

En esprant que ca puisse t'aider :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahb8QkP-xms"]Gemini Taurus 3 Tile Shaper Ring Saw - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q10DLvNS_rU&feature=relmfu"]Gemini Taurus 3 Tile Shaper Ring Saw Hand Held Cutting - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## giragu03

> coucou les tous 
> 
> l je suis casse ..vider la pice n'a pas t tout seul et il y avait des choses lourdes  , mais l c'est bon ..il y a plus qu'a mettre dedans tout ce qui concerne le verre ...,encore une journe  souffrir et avec un peu de chance demain je ferai partir le 1er four ...enfin si retrouve le mode d'emploi 
> 
> pour Lady , c'est sr ca va jamais comme on veut ,par contre je rejoins Franois , c'est bien  l'installateur de payer la 2eme livraison , c'est de sa faute ...d'un autre ct , je trouve ca un peu inquitant  ,des morceaux de 70 X310  , ca ne passent pas vraiment dans beaucoup d'escaliers ..est-ce qu'il connait bien son mtier 
> 
> pour le lien pourla pince Guillaume , t'es un amour  comme du coup j'ai accs  d'autres vidos , j'ai retrouv d'autres outils dont je voyais pas l'utilit ..c'est super  mme si j'aurai prfr en franais car mon anglais est loin ...eh oui je sais ..je suis exigeante , mais c'est de votre faute , vous m'avez habitue  a 
> 
> je commence  installer les premiers appareils ...bon , dj un dont je n'ai aucune ide de comment m'en servir ,je sais que c'est pour couper de faon spciale le verre mais  il n'y a pas de mode d'emploi avec  quelqu'un peut me trouver un lien ? 
> ...


 ::oops:: 
Euh comment dire, mon problme tait de trouver le nom franais de cette pince (j'ai fait une recherche  partir des inscriptions sur l'emballage). Et mme en faisant des traductions automatiques, je n'ai pas trouv le nom franais de cette bte. A partir de l, j'aurais peut-tre pu te trouver une vido en franais (et puis en l'occurrence, je n'avais pas le son, je ne savais mme pas s'il se disait des choses intressantes, les images taient dj  mon avis assez explicites).
Lady, effectivement ton installateur m'inquite un petit peu... J'espre que je n'aurai pas affaire au mme quand viendra le temps de la mienne.
Bon, ce n'est pas tout, mais bon apptit...

----------


## Lady

A priori au dire de mon Mari (c'est lui qui a fait la visite avec l'installateur) ... il a pas t voir l'escalier (il est pass par l'ascenseur) ...

Et pour celui qui demandais : le nouvel appart est au 3 eme tage ... 

Maintenant prions pour que mes meubles passent .. car autant les planches a se scie (tant pis si j'ai un raccord sur mon plan de travail) autant mon canap a va tre plus compliqu ... lol !

----------


## Bluedeep

> Maintenant prions pour que mes meubles passent .. car autant les planches a se scie (tant pis si j'ai un raccord sur mon plan de travail) autant mon canap a va tre plus compliqu ... lol !


Pour les plans de travail, au troisime tage, a fait dans les 10m, donc c'est quand mme pas compliqu de les monter avec un petit palan.

Pour le dmnagement, normalement les dmnageurs sont senss savoir ce qui passe dans un escalier standard ou pas.

----------


## Lady

> Pour les plans de travail, au troisime tage, a fait dans les 10m, donc c'est quand mme pas compliqu de les monter avec un petit palan.
> 
> Pour le dmnagement, normalement les dmnageurs sont senss savoir ce qui passe dans un escalier standard ou pas.


Il est pas standard c'est a le problme (les dmnageurs n'aime d'ailleurs pas cette rsidence ... 
faut dire les paliers de demi tages font max 80 cm de large sur toute la hauteur avec angle a 180 a effectuer dessus ...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il est pas standard c'est a le problme (les dmnageurs n'aime d'ailleurs pas cette rsidence ... 
> faut dire les paliers de demi tages font max 80 cm de large sur toute la hauteur avec angle a 180 a effectuer dessus ...


J'imagine que pour passer un piano  queue ou un billard, a doit tre chaud  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Ouep, le canap cela se scie aussi, je ne vois pas le problme  ::):   ::aie:: 
Et puis, si vous tes exigeant, on peut en faire des petits cubes et comme cela, tu pourra jouer  minecraft et reconstituer / recrer ton canap comme tu le veux  ::): 

(Pour rothen : Minecraft est un "jeu" assez rcent, en 3D, dans un monde dans lequel on peut creuse et poser des cubes. C'est une sorte de simulateur de lgos en plus dynamique et dans un PC  ::P:  )
(Pour rothen : Si vous pouvez allouer toute une pice  un tel loisir, cela confirme la thse du chateau et des 180 pices qu'il contient  ::):  )

----------


## giragu03

> (Pour rothen : Si vous pouvez allouer toute une pice  un tel loisir, cela confirme la thse du chateau et des 180 pices qu'il contient  )


En fait, rothen nous le cache, mais c'est le Pre Fouras  ::aie:: 
Ce n'est pas un chteau chez elle mais une ancienne prison...
Et il y a suffisamment de pices pour tout le bazar qu'elle a pu nous montrer.
 ::mouarf:: 
-707 (j'ai oubli de l'inclure dans mon prcdent post...)

----------


## Auteur

> En fait, rothen nous le cache, mais c'est le Pre Fouras


je savais bien que la voix me disais quelque chose 
 ::dehors:: 




> Ce n'est pas un chteau chez elle mais une ancienne prison...
> Et il y a suffisamment de pices pour tout le bazar qu'elle a pu nous montrer.


mouai... il doit quand mme y avoir quelques squelettes aussi  ::aie:: 


-706

----------


## shadowmoon

> tout le bazar qu'elle a pu nous montrer.


Le pire est que cela doit tre juste un (petit) chantillon de tout ce qu'elle a trouv  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> je savais bien que la voix me disais quelque chose 
> 
> 
> 
> mouai... il doit quand mme y avoir quelques squelettes aussi 
> 
> 
> -706


Les restes de ceux qui ont eu la chance de rencontrer les tigres  ::aie:: 
Auteur, retiens la porte, j'arrive...
-704

----------


## rothen

ah , quand mme un qui a travaill serieusement  :;):  

parce que si ce coup l j'avais d compter sur Franois et Lung  ::mouarf::  jambon et beurre ...bon sandwitch en tout cas   ::ptdr:: 

 merci Thomas  ::zoubi:: ..super bien ton lien , et c'est pareil , on accde  plusieurs vidos ..bon , j'ai plus qu'a bien regarder tout ca  :;):  ..mais je suis pas prte de savoir m'en servir  ::?:  

par contre , j'ai rien vu concernant l'eau , je pense qu'elle se met direct dans le bac rouge .. moins qu'il y ait une manipulation spciale  faire avant  ::roll::  j'irai doucement quand je la mettrai en route  ::mouarf:: 

pour LittleWhite , le coup du chateau , ca faisait longtemps  ::mouarf:: ..mais bon , les autres , je prfrerais quand mme avoir un chateau plutt qu' une prison ..quelle imagination vous pouvez avoir  ::fou:: ...mais je prfre quand mme garder mon petit appart   ::ange:: 

aujourd'hui j'ai vu un article qui m'a redonn confiance dans les gens ...mme si le fait divers est triste 


je pense que beaucoup n'auraient pas eu cette raction ... vous pensez pas ?  ::roll::  euh , moi ,  d'ailleurs pas sre que j'aurai eu la mme  ::oops::

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre , j'ai rien vu concernant l'eau , je pense qu'elle se met direct dans le bac rouge .. moins qu'il y ait une manipulation spciale  faire avant  j'irai doucement quand je la mettrai en route


Au dbut de la 2me vido, il vide l'eau qui tait dans le grand bac rouge.




> je pense que beaucoup n'auraient pas eu cette raction ... vous pensez pas ? euh , moi , d'ailleurs pas sre que j'aurai eu la mme


Il a dit a aux journalistes, mais aprs ce n'est pas forcement ce qu'il pense vraiment

----------


## rothen

> Au dbut de la 2me vido, il vide l'eau qui tait dans le grand bac rouge.
> 
>  oui , c'est l que je l'ai vue  , mais je sais pas si on la met direct dans le bac  ou si on fait une manipulation avant pour qu'elle coule le long du fil   
> Il a dit a aux journalistes, mais aprs ce n'est pas forcement ce qu'il pense vraiment


  mon avis il tait honnte , il n'aurait pas employ les mmes mots  :;): 

les autres , vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## giragu03

> mon avis il tait honnte , il n'aurait pas employ les mmes mots 
> 
> les autres , vous en pensez quoi ?


Que le gars a eu de la chance dans son malheur... Aprs, en vouloir au chien serait stupide, il n'a pas possibilit de savoir que c'est dangereux.
Je pense qu'il est honnte aussi, sinon il n'aurait probablement pas voqu le sujet...

En ce qui concerne l'ancienne prison du Pre Fouras, elle est quand mme sympa : Fort Boyard, il y a quand mme pire, non ?

-700  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LittleWhite

> mais je prfre quand mme garder mon petit appart


En tant qu'tudiant, je pense savoir ce que l'on appelle petit appart, ou petite chambre. D'aprs le tas de trucs que tu nous as sorti, j'ai vraiment du mal  croire en ton petit appart. Bon aprs, il y a une diffrence dans la notion de la taille, lorsque l'on est tudiant ou que l'on s'appelle rothen  ::P:

----------


## rothen

Pour Guillaume , c'est sur j'arriverai pas  vivre  fort Boyard  ::no:: , mme si j'aime la mer , moi il me faut de la terre , des arbres , des fleurs , l franchement pour moi ca manque de verdure  ::calim2:: 




> j'ai vraiment du mal  croire en ton petit appart.


 ah bon ?  ::roll::  je vois pas pourquoi , t'as bien cru au chateau  ::mouarf3:: 

bon , ca y est , la pice est fonctionnelle , et tout mon bazar est pret pour commencer


j'ai d'ailleurs commenc le premier , en me coupant comme prvu  ::mouarf:: ..alors si tout va bien le premier four partira demain  :;): 

en attendant ..bonne soire  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

Vu la taille du radiateur, c'est qu'il y a une grande fentre. S'il y a une grande fentre de ce genre, cela envisage que la maison / appartement (si on garde cette thse plausible) est plutt assez grand, finalement.

D'aprs la prise lectrique, par contre, il semble que l'appartement soit un peu vieux (dans le sens, je pense que la prise  plus de 10 ans, vu la couleur et le modle).

(Bon, d'un cot, il aurait t plus simple de voir les meta data de la photo  ::aie::  , qui aurait donn plus d'infos en moins de rflexion  ::aie:: )

----------


## sevyc64

Message pour Little White : 25m, c'est petit pour un appartement, mme si pour un tudiant c'est un palace.
De toute faon, pour un tudiant, un petit appartement c'est quand on peut plus loger les potes et les pack de bire le jeudi soir  ::langue:: 
Dire qu'il y en a qui s'en serve comme excuse pour prtendre tre oblig d'aller aux soires infirmire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LittleWhite

Ouep, mais ce que je pensais impossible, c'est que rothen russi  prendre une pice pour son loisir (donc combien elle a de pice). Car on remarquera qu'elle ne le fait pas dans la salle de bain (pas comme moi je ferai  ::aie:: ) (pour cela que j'ai du watercooling  ::P: )

----------


## rothen

> Vu la taille du radiateur, c'est qu'il y a une grande fentre. S'il y a une grande fentre de ce genre, cela envisage que la maison / appartement (si on garde cette thse plausible) est plutt assez grand, finalement.
>  (Bon, d'un cot, il aurait t plus simple de voir les meta data de la photo  , qui aurait donn plus d'infos en moins de rflexion )


  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  LittleWhite , ca a vraiment l'air de te proccuper de savoir o j'habite ...chateau ou petit appart , qu'est-ce que ca peut faire  ::mouarf::  c'est si important pour toi  ::roll:: ..surtout que de toutes faons , je ne pourrai pas y rester  ::calim2:: 

par contre , c'est quoi les mta data de la photo ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> LittleWhite , ca a vraiment l'air de te proccuper de savoir o j'habite ...chateau ou petit appart , qu'est-ce que ca peut faire  c'est si important pour toi ..surtout que de toutes faons , je ne pourrai pas y rester 
> 
> par contre , c'est quoi les mta data de la photo ?


Coucou Rothen,  ::zoubi:: 
Pas srieux de ne pas tre encore couche  cette heure  ::mouarf:: 
Pour rpondre  ta question, des mtadonnes (meta data en Anglais) sont des donnes sur les donnes... En l'occurrence dans le cadre d'une photo (la photo est dans ce cas ta donne), les mtadonnes peuvent tre la date de la prise de la photo, l'appareil qui a servi  la prendre (et ventuellement sa configuration), les coordonnes GPS de l'endroit,...
-693

----------


## rothen

> Coucou Rothen, 
> Pas srieux de ne pas tre encore couche  cette heure 
>  des mtadonnes (meta data en Anglais) sont des donnes sur les donnes... les coordonnes GPS de l'endroit,...[/COLOR]


Coucou guillaume  ::zoubi:: 

ah non , l on n'est pas le WE , je suis raisonnable  :;):  ..oui , enfin , je suis surtout tombe du lit  ::mouarf:: 
mais ca tombe bien , faut que je fasse partir un four aujourd'hui , c'est imperatif ...me souvenais plus qu'il fallait une telle patience pour faire ces bijoux  ::calim2::  ...il y a srement un systme colle pour faire tenir tous les petits trucs que je mets dessus , mais comme je connais pas , c'est tout dans l'quilibre , un mouvement de travers tout  recommencer  ::calim2:: 

si jamais quelqu'un trouve ce qu'il faut que je mette comme colle , c'est sr , je criserai moins  ::mouarf:: 
ce que je fais l s'appelle du fusing  :;):

----------


## Lady

> si jamais quelqu'un trouve ce qu'il faut que je mette comme colle , c'est sr , je criserai moins 
> ce que je fais l s'appelle du fusing


Tadam : http://www.stefatelier.com/boutique/...ing-120ml.html

Bonjour !!

----------


## LittleWhite

> LittleWhite , ca a vraiment l'air de te proccuper de savoir o j'habite ...chateau ou petit appart , qu'est-ce que ca peut faire  c'est si important pour toi ..surtout que de toutes faons , je ne pourrai pas y rester 
> 
> par contre , c'est quoi les mta data de la photo ?


C'est pour savoir si je vais avoir une chambre et une salle de bains rien qu' moi le jour o tu m'invitera  ::): 
(Je plaisante bien sur).
C'tait pour faire la discussion, car tu ne montre plus de photo de trucs  identifier et du coup je me sentais tellement inutile (dj que je ne passe pas dans la Taverne habituellement).

----------


## rothen

> C'est pour savoir si je vais avoir une chambre et une salle de bains rien qu' moi le jour o tu m'invitera 
>  de ce cot l aucun souci ,viens quand tu veux ,  il y a ce qu'il faut ..en plus tu seras tranquille on ne sera pas au mme tage  
> 
> C'tait pour faire la discussion, car tu ne montre plus de photo de trucs  identifier et du coup je me sentais tellement inutile.


 de toutes faons , mme un coucou ca fait plaisir , comme a je vois que tu es toujours l  :;):  sinon ,l c'est sr , faut que je passe un max de temps sur la fabrication des bijoux , en fait avec les WE sorties full amis  et en plus une escapade en semaine , il ne me reste pas beaucoup de temps ..j'ai eu le tournis en regardant mon agenda  ::fou:: ..un jour je vais tomber c'est sr  ::mouarf::  

merci Lady pour ton lien  ::zoubi:: ...regardes 


ca m'tonnais aussi que mon mari n'ait pas a  ::mouarf:: 
mais en le cherchant je suis tombe la dessus ..


ca ressemble  un chalumeau  :8O:  ...mais ca peut servir  quoi pour le verre ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

J'ai trouv fer  souder avec les rfrences de ta photo : http://www.canford.fr/Products/55-70...T-FER-A-SOUDER (mme si sur la photo c'est Gascat 60, il y a d'autres liens o ils dsignent le 70 comme fer  souder).

Une ide comme a (je ne garantis rien du tout), a ne pourrait pas servir  faire de la gravure ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'ai trouv fer  souder avec les rfrences de ta photo : http://www.canford.fr/Products/55-70...T-FER-A-SOUDER (mme si sur la photo c'est Gascat 60, il y a d'autres liens o ils dsignent le 70 comme fer  souder).
> 
> Une ide comme a (je ne garantis rien du tout), a ne pourrait pas servir  faire de la gravure ?



Personnellement (et ce n'est que mon avis), je pense plutt  outil pour faire un quivalent de "soudure", mais avec des morceaux de verre.

[edit] j'ai un doute, vu la temprature de fonctionnement  625 C, c'est suffisant pour le verre ? [/edit]

----------


## giragu03

> Personnellement (et ce n'est que mon avis), je pense plutt  outil pour faire un quivalent de "soudure", mais avec des morceaux de verre.
> 
> [edit] j'ai un doute, vu la temprature de fonctionnement  625 C, c'est suffisant pour le verre ? [/edit]


La temprature ne me parat pas leve pour faire de la "soudure" de verre... En fait, je viens de penser  la dcoupe (mais bon, je n'y connais rien donc je parle dans le vent...).

----------


## sevyc64

Ce genre de fer  souder portable (au gaz je prsume) n'est pas initialement prvu spcifiquement pour le verre. On s'en sert dans des kit de dpannage en lectronique, informatique, etc...

Ensuite, peut-il avoir une utilisation particulire dans le travail du verre, l, je n'en sais rien.

----------


## Delias

Bonjours  tous

Yves tu as confirm ma premire impression pour le fer  souder  gas.

Dans les usages dtourns avec du verre, je pense  la soudure des pices metallique (du plomb si je ne fait erreur) dans la confection des vitraux.

Voil juste pour dire que je suis toujours l, mme si cela va trop vite pour donner une rponse.

Bonne journe

Delias.

----------


## rothen

merci les tous pour les rponses et les liens  ::zoubi:: 

en fait j'ai cr que c'tait pour le verre ..puisqu'il tait rang avec les autres outils verre  :;):  mais en fait j'aurai d me mfier , rien n'est  sa place dans cette maison  ::mouarf:: 
maintenant je me souviens , c'est bien un fer  souder  gaz et mon mari s'en servais en autre sur le bateau pour couper les bouts  :;): 
bon , maintenant il a peut-tre une utilit aussi pour l'artisanat , plomb et peut-tre cuivre  ::roll:: ..je verrai  l'usage ...mais pas le verre , l je pense que c'est pas assez car la je viens de faire partir le premier four   ::yaisse::  ..et il va aller jusqu' 850 

comme promis voil la premire fourne ... :;): 


bon , j'ai fait pleins d'essais , comme on sait que les verres ne sont pas tous compatibles entre eux ...RV dans 18h pour voir le rsultat  ::mouarf:: 
 c'est pas gagn , pas sre d'avoir russi un bon programme , c'est compliqu comme tout ...en plus bien videmment je n'ai pas la notice du four   ::?: 
a tout hasard je vous mets la photo de ce  four , si jamais quelqu'un trouve un lien  :;):  


et la rfrence 


 demain pour l'ouverture du four ..vous aurez la primeur  :;):  oui , enfin s'il n'explose pas pendant la nuit  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Ben il y a tout d'indiquer sur l'tiquette, le site du fabricant et le modle  ::mrgreen:: .

Par contre ton modle semble quip de ce qu'ils appele "infinite switch", la molette sur le boitier rouge. Mais le semble tre pilot par le boitier annexe. Je en trouve rien sur leur site, tu pourrais faire une foto face avant et d'une ventuelle tiquette ?

----------


## Auteur

-681 et.... ben non..... rien  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Hello Yves  ::zoubi::  ( et coucou Auteur  ::zoubi::  )

je comprends pas de trop "infinite switch"  ::calim2::  mais ca doit tre bien  ::mouarf::  
j'ai fait tout le tour , il n'y a rien d'autre en indication que l'tiquette que j'ai mise 

je mets le boitier de commande pour vous montrer comment c'est compliqu , il faut faire des paliers et programmer  chaque fois les 3 donnes ..



.comme j'avais fait plusieurs fiches , du bol si je suis tombe sur une qui marche  ::?:  , enfin ca , je ne le verrai que demain ...en mme temps que vous  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> maintenant je me souviens , c'est bien un fer  souder  gaz et mon mari s'en servais en autre sur le bateau pour couper les bouts


Couper des bouts du bateau  ::koi::  , mais il est fou !  ::D: 

Ah, pourtant une histoire avec trois valeurs comme a, je connais plus compliqu (4 valeurs) et c'est en rapport avec le son  ::P:  (ok, je raconte n'importe quoi  ::D:  )
Moi, le petit dessin avec la courbe et le rappel des trois valeurs, je trouve cela super. Une recherche sur internet devrait suffir pour avoir des indications sur les valeurs  mettre  ::):

----------


## Auteur

> Ah, pourtant une histoire avec trois valeurs comme a, je connais plus compliqu (4 valeurs) et c'est en rapport avec le son  (ok, je raconte n'importe quoi  )
> Moi, le petit dessin avec la courbe et le rappel des trois valeurs, je trouve cela super. Une recherche sur internet devrait suffir pour avoir des indications sur les valeurs  mettre


je viens de lire, et relire la phrase de LittleWhite et je n'ai rien compris.... en mme temps avec la migraine que j'ai, mon cerveau tourne au ralenti  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Pas de migraine, cerveau en tat, mais rien compris non plus.

----------


## sevyc64

Tiens, le manuel de ton programmateur : http://www.bentrup.de/downloads/manu..._405_30_en.pdf


_Oui je sais, j'aurais pu diter ma rponse prcdente, mais comme a a fait un message de plus, ou de moins suivant comment on compte_

----------


## rothen

Ah , ca me rassure  ...j'avais rien compris non plus  ::ptdr:: ..

Auteur tu veux que je vienne te faire un massage pour faire passer ta migraine  :;):  ..je suis super doue pour   ::yaisse:: 

pour littleWhite , les bouts de bateau sont les cordes si tu prfres  :;): ...et je t'assure de programmer c'est trs compliqu , ca dpend des caractristiques du verre et aussi de l'paisseur ...euh , moins j'essaye de faire un mix ...en mettant comme je le sens ...ca passe ou ca casse .. Nol j'avais trouv ..mais l c'est pas sr  ::?:  on verra demain ::mouarf::  ...pour l'instant ils sont tout "orange " , ca fond , dj c'est bien   :;): 




> Tiens, le manuel de ton programmateur : http://www.bentrup.de/downloads/manu..._405_30_en.pdf
> 
> 
> _Oui je sais, j'aurais pu diter ma rponse prcdente, mais comme a a fait un message de plus, ou de moins suivant comment on compte_


 ::ptdr:: pour le dcompte ..on va finir par y arriver  ::mouarf:: 

et merci pour le lien  ::zoubi::  je vais aller voir  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Personne ne me comprends jamais et j'ai mme des amis qui commencent  dire que je ne vient pas de cette plante  ::):  ... mais l, il ne m'apprennent rien  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Personne ne me comprends jamais et j'ai mme des amis qui commencent  dire que je ne vient pas de cette plante  ... mais l, il ne m'apprennent rien


je comprends mieux ton avatar  ::pastaper:: 


-673

----------


## rothen

> Personne ne me comprends jamais et j'ai mme des amis qui commencent  dire que je ne vient pas de cette plante  ... mais l, il ne m'apprennent rien


 C'est pas grave Alex  ::calin:: 

le principal , c'est que toi tu te comprennes , le reste ca n'a pas d'importance  :;): 

Yves ..je suis alle voir ...eh bien , c'est pas gagn  ::mouarf:: ...pas facile  programmer ce truc  ::calim2:: 

par contre super tonne , ca monte jusqu' 1240   :8O: , c'est dingue non ?  ::roll::

----------


## LittleWhite

@*Auteur : Ouep mais au final il est proche de l'tranget du tien  ::): 




> le principal , c'est que toi tu te comprennes , le reste ca n'a pas d'importance


[/quote]
Tu penses vraiment que je me comprends moi mme ?  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> par contre super tonne , ca monte jusqu' 1240  , c'est dingue non ?


Je ne suis pas expert en la matire mais je pense que c'est l'appareil qui est capable de programmer jusqu' une t de 1240, a ne veut pas dire que le four derrire, lui, suive.

Visiblement c'est un appareil qui peut se brancher sur divers fours, donc il est polyvalent.

----------


## Auteur

> Je ne suis pas expert en la matire mais je pense que c'est l'appareil qui est capable de programmer jusqu' une t de 1240, a ne veut pas dire que le four derrire, lui, suive.


A cette temprature c'est le four qui fond   ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> A cette temprature c'est le four qui fond


1200 dans le four, ne signifie pas forcment 1200 sur les parois du four  :;): 

Mais il est vrai qu' cette temprature l, rien que la sonde, elle doit pas faire la fire  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Bonne journe  tous.
 ::zoubi:: 
LittleWhite, je te rassure, je n'ai rien compris non plus...

Te prendrais-tu pour ce Shadok ?




-667

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour bonjour en cette matine trs trs fraiche  ::aie:: 

De retour aprs un arrt maladie  ::(:

----------


## ManusDei

On dirait un moule  gauffres ce four. Par contre j'ose pas imaginer les gauffres aprs un passage l-dedans  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  

je vois que vous avez la forme  ::D: ..mme Sbast qui va mieux  :;):  j'aime bien ta devise Shadock Guillaume  :;):  je pense que ca pourrait s'appliquer  beaucoup de monde  ::mouarf:: 

Euh , pour le four , merci de ta prcision Yves , j'aurais encore t capable de faire un essai ..rien que pour voir  ::mouarf:: 

comme promis voil la photo  l'ouverture du four 


bon , l faut les nettoyer et enlever le platre , mais on remarquera que certains ont compltement chang de forme  et mme un de couleur ...c'est quand mme un sacr matriau le verre , vous trouvez pas ?  ::roll:: 
auquel va votre prfrence ? 
moi , je vous dirai aprs ..et aussi pourquoi  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> Bonne journe  tous.
> 
> LittleWhite, je te rassure, je n'ai rien compris non plus...
> 
> Te prendrais-tu pour ce Shadok ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -667


Sauf que je n'ai jamais prtendu dire des choses intelligentes. Peut tre mme je dis des choses tellement idiotes que personne (ni mme moi) ne peut comprendre  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> Sauf que je n'ai jamais prtendu dire des choses intelligentes. Peut tre mme je dis des choses tellement idiotes que personne (ni mme moi) ne peut comprendre


On est d'accord. Mais je trouvais que cette citation allait bien dans le contexte. Maintenant, vu l'extrme intelligence de ces bestioles (quatre cases dans le cerveau, une pour chaque syllabe possible GA, BU, ZO, MEU), je ne me permettrais pas non plus de considrer que tu n'es pas plus intelligent qu'elles.



> Quand on ne sait pas o on va, il faut y aller... et le plus vite possible


-662

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre super tonne , ca monte jusqu' 1240  , c'est dingue non ?


C'est pas si tonnant que a, vu que le point de fusion du verre blanc est un peu au dessus de 1300 C

Sinon concernant les crations de la miss rothen, j'aime bien celui avec les cercles concentrique, on dirait une cible de tir  l'arc, a me rappelle les vacances au camping (mobile home) quand j'tais gamin. 

J'aime bien aussi celui juste au dessus, a me fais penser  2 iles tropicales perdues au milieu de l'ocan pacifique.

Et enfin, les deux sur fond noir de la troisime ligne, aprs ma "cible", on dirait une barbule ( bout de plume) bleue / vert , avec celui d' cot, un vieux morceau de parchemin dessin, tous 2 coincs dans de l'ambre noire (a existe de cette couleur ?)

----------


## Lady

Hello!!

Pour me prfre Rothen c'est le 2eme de la 2ee ligne et le premier de la dernire qui a vraiment fait une forme sexy !! (lol)

----------


## Barsy

Je viens faire un petit coucou histoire de dire que j'existe toujours.  ::oops:: 

Bon, j'ai pas beaucoup le temps de poster... Ni mme de lire tout ce que vous crivez...

Sinon, c'est trs sympa ces uvres rothen  ::ccool::  
Tu nous en avais dj montr il me semble non ?

----------


## Jipt

Salut tout le monde,

Alors mes prfrs sont sur la 3e ligne (en partant du haut), le premier et le dernier (et les deux autres sont pas mal non plus).

Bon, Rothen, te reste plus qu' t'habiller en babacool (tenue indienne toussa toussa) et  aller vendre a sur les marchs  ::mouarf:: 
 ::zoubi::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bon, Rothen, te reste plus qu' t'habiller en babacool (tenue indienne toussa toussa) et  aller vendre a sur les marchs


Vu que nous sommes dans un forum informatique, je lui conseille plutt de mettre en place un site internet pour commercialiser ses crations.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  :;): 

bon , ce qu'il y a de bien , c'est que vous n'aimez pas tous les mmes ..cest pas plus mal  :;):  ..et peut-tre qu'une fois nettoys et monts , vous allez encore changer d'avis  ::mouarf:: ..en tous cas je suis contente , pour l'instant aucun n'a cass ...on verra aprs 48 h , mais l ca devrait tre bon ...finalement , j'ai bien fait de pas m'embt avec les correspondances des verres  ::mouarf:: ..ma mthode marche aussi  :;): 



> Je viens faire un petit coucou histoire de dire que j'existe toujours. 
>  Sinon, c'est trs sympa ces uvres rothen  
> Tu nous en avais dj montr il me semble non ?


Ah ben il tait temps Sylvain , j'ai failli appeller interpol ::mouarf:: 
oui , j'avais montr ceux que j'avais fait au march de Nol ou mes cops m'avaient inscrite ..et j'y avais plus retouch depuis ..finalement j'aime ca ..le seul pb , c'est que je dois toujours faire dans l'urgence ..car j'ai aucune notion du temps  ::mouarf:: 



> Vu que nous sommes dans un forum informatique, je lui conseille plutt de mettre en place un site internet pour commercialiser ses crations.


eh ben tu sais quoi , j'en ai fait un , avec photos que j'ai faite moi-mme et j'ai mme mis de la musique dessus ...mais que pour mes amis , pour l'instant pas envie de vendre comme ca ...peut-tre plus tard  :;): 

bon , l je suis pas raisonnable , je rentre du restau ...et j'ai une sortie ce soir ...je crois que ca va tre dur de faire partir un autre four entretemps ..mais bon , je vais essayer  ::mouarf:: .....alors  + 

si vous avez des ides bijoux  me transmettre ,des couleurs ou motifs que je devrais associer par rapport  ce que vous avez vu ,  je suis preneuse bien sr  :;):

----------


## Barsy

> eh ben tu sais quoi , j'en ai fait un , avec photos que j'ai faite moi-mme et j'ai mme mis de la musique dessus


Quelle surprise, rothen est en ralit plus geek qu'on ne le croyait  ::ccool:: 

L'aurait-on convertie ?  ::P:

----------


## lper

Coucou,

trs jolies ces crations, a prte  l'interprtation et chaque "bijou" est unique.  ::ccool::  Certain y voit mme un cot sexy... ::cfou:: enfin j'ai bien cru devin quelque chose sur l'un .. :;): 

Bon je retourne  mon tric..heu mon job !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

j'aime beaucoup celui qui est tout en haut  droite.



-653

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour,  ::zoubi:: 
Je n'ai pas encore vot, alors je vais vite rparer ceci. J'aime bien celui en bas  droite (et aussi celui en haut  droite comme Auteur).

Sinon, bon vendredi  tous.

-652, on se rapproche tout doucement...

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Il fait toujours aussi froid, j'ai du ressortir l'charpe ce matin  :8O:

----------


## lper

Auteur, tu me dois beaucoup, tu as russi  louper le 2345 !  ::roll:: 

-15645 ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Il fait toujours aussi froid, j'ai du ressortir l'charpe ce matin


J'avais peur d'tre le seul survivant ce matin. Les gens ne sont pas trs matinaux aujourd'hui.
lper doit en tre  sa troisime pelote  ::mouarf:: , mais les autres... Je me sentais bien seul.
-649

----------


## Lady

Je viens faire un coucou mais je repars ... Journe big runion de rentre aujourd'hui !! 10h 16h !! (mais normalement on nous paye la bouf !!)

----------


## lper

> lper doit en tre  sa troisime pelote , mais les autres... Je me sentais bien seul.
> -649


Ben je me suis remis au tricotin ::ccool:: , qui n'a jamais fait franchement ?  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ben je me suis remis au tricotin, qui n'a jamais fait franchement ?


Connaissais pas, mais c'est une sorte de scoubidou en laine, quoi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Connaissais pas, mais c'est une sorte de scoubidou en laine, quoi ?


Oui c'est un peu a en effet, comme quoi on avait pas besoin de console de jeu  l'poque !  ::?:

----------


## giragu03

> Ben je me suis remis au tricotin, qui n'a jamais fait franchement ?


Ah ouiiiiii ! J'avais compltement oubli... Ma sur en avait un quand on tait petits. Je m'tais fait une ceinture en laine noire avec (je sais, tout le monde s'en fout...). Mais a date du temps o je savais tricoter, donc a date srieusement...
Je me souviens maintenant qu'il ne fallait pas tourner trop vite sinon tu avais des mailles qui sautaient : du coup ton ouvrage tait rat et il fallait tout dfaire et recommencer.

-644

----------


## LittleWhite

Connaissais pas du tout.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

merci pour vos votes , ca me donne une ide  :;):  une fois nettoy , il y en a qui sont magnifiques ,avec des reflets  tout en transparence ..je suis contente de moi  ::mouarf:: ..il y a que celui de la cible qui a pt ..je pense que le support devait tre trop petit pour le cabochon ...pas  grave , j'en referai un autre  :;):  vu que je fais tout n'importe comment ,  l'inspiration  ::mouarf::  15 entiers sur 16 ..c'est bien   :;): 

la j'ai pas encore pu regarder ceux que j'ai lanc hier , le four est encore trop chaud ..ca me dmange , mais pas la peine de les casser avec un choc thermique  ::lol:: 

sinon j'en reviens pas , vous connaissez le tricotin et les scoubidous  :8O:  ...vous plaisantez l ?  ::roll:: 

moi , j'ai l'impression d'avoir connu ca toute toute petite , c'est pas possible  :8O:

----------


## Bluedeep

> Oui c'est un peu a en effet, comme quoi on avait pas besoin de console de jeu  l'poque !


J'ignorais qu'on en avait besoin de nos jours  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Hello




> sinon j'en reviens pas , vous connaissez le tricotin et les scoubidous  ...vous plaisantez l ? 
> 
> moi , j'ai l'impression d'avoir connu ca toute toute petite , c'est pas possible


a date des annes 60/70, mais c'est revenu  la mode dans les annes 83-85 avec une grosse vague (je faisais des scoubidou  la chaine  l'poque), puis un petit retour aussi vers 2009/2010 me semble-t-il mais a n'a pas vraiment prix.

Le tricotin est rapparu en dbut d'anne aussi, comme depuis 2-3 ans la mode a tendance  retourner  ce qui se faisait dans les annes 70, 80 plutt actuellement ....

----------


## FirePrawn

Je faisais des scoubidous au collge, donc je dirais qu'il y a eu un retour dans les annes 2000 plutt  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ..il y a que celui de la cible qui a pt .


 ::calim2::  c'etait l'un de mes prfrs ...  ::piou::  ::piou::  ::piou:: 





> sinon j'en reviens pas , vous connaissez le tricotin et les scoubidous  ...vous plaisantez l ?


Les scoubidous, avec ma sur, si on met tout bout  bout, on a du en faire pour au moins 1 km; voir mme 1,5 km. On a commenc avec des trs petits (5 / 6 cm) pour faire des portes-cls ou pour mettre sur les fermetures clairs des sac  dos, et on a termin par des gants de 40 / 50 cm pour voir jusqu'o on pouvait aller.

----------


## giragu03

> Hello
> 
> 
> a date des annes 60/70, mais c'est revenu  la mode dans les annes 83-85 avec une grosse vague (je faisais des scoubidou  la chaine  l'poque), puis un petit retour aussi vers 2009/2010 me semble-t-il mais a n'a pas vraiment prix.
> 
> Le tricotin est rapparu en dbut d'anne aussi, comme depuis 2-3 ans la mode a tendance  retourner  ce qui se faisait dans les annes 70, 80 plutt actuellement ....


J'en ai aussi fait dans les annes 90 en colonie (scoubidous, macrams, pommes de touline et autres activits manuelles du genre taient des incontournables).
Le tricotin (celui de ma sur tait avec la petite manivelle) tait effectivement moins  la mode quand on tait plus petits (donc annes 90), mais a se trouvait quand mme...

----------


## rothen

ah oui , c'est dingue , je savais pas que c'tait revenu comme a  :8O:  je voyais ca cot ringard  ::mouarf::  mais bon , comme j'ai pas eu de gosse j'ai pas pu suivre tout   ::?:  en tous cas , ca rassure  quelque part , ce genre d'occupation  notre poque  :;): 

j'avais mis mon site ...mais euh ...il y avait mon prnom dessus  ::oops:: 

 ceux qui l'ont vu , meri de ne pas le dvoiler sur la toile  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Fouhhh, les scoubidous j'ai fait a dans les annes '60, il me semble.
Mme qu'on faisait des ronds, des torsads ( 6 brins), des avec une bille dedans (que a ressemblait  une bouteille de chianti), des en forme d'hlicoptre avec un retour du tressage sur le corps dj tress, bref, a me rajeunit pas tout a...  ::mouarf:: 




> j'avais mis mon site ...mais euh ...il y avait mon prnom dessus


Ah merdum !, j'ai tout rat...  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  J-P ...mais t'tais un vritable expert  ::mouarf:: 

moi j'ai connu que les tous simple , je savais mme pas qu'il y avait autant de modles  :8O: 

ni qu'on pouvait en faire jusqu' 50 cms  :8O: 

finalement , un geek , ca sait  faire plein de choses  ::mouarf:: 




> Ah merdum !, j'ai tout rat...


 ah super ...l comme tu viens juste de poster , j'tais persuade que tu l'avais vu  ::mouarf1::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ni qu'on pouvait en faire jusqu' 50 cms


Avec les fils en plastiques on peut mme en faire des encore beaucoup plus long, le record du monde est de plusieurs km de mmoire, c'est un belge qui le dtient je crois.

----------


## lper

Attention, message  pur caractre incrmental.

On n'avait pas de console mais on avait au moins a  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

hey, pas mal ton site 

_(merci les alertes mails qui reprennent la quasi intgralit du message original)_




> Avec les fils en plastiques on peut mme en faire des encore beaucoup plus long, le record du monde est de plusieurs km de mmoire, c'est un belge qui le dtient je crois.


Moi je faisait des ceintures avec. L'picier chez moi en avait marre de refaire en permanence le stock de pochette (3-4 fils d'1m si je me souvient) qu'il achetait carrment les bobines de plusieurs 100nes de mtres et il vendait au mtre ensuite

----------


## Jipt

> hey, pas mal ton site 
> 
> _(merci les alertes mails qui reprennent la quasi intgralit du message original)_


Tricheur !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Yop !
> 
> Fouhhh, les scoubidous j'ai fait a dans les annes '60, il me semble.
> Mme qu'on faisait des ronds, des torsads ( 6 brins), des avec une bille dedans (que a ressemblait  une bouteille de chianti), des en forme d'hlicoptre avec un retour du tressage sur le corps dj tress, bref, a me rajeunit pas tout a... 
> 
> 
> Ah merdum !, j'ai tout rat...


A part ceux avec la bille dedans, j'ai tout connu aussi...
Dans les activits manuelles du style, j'ai oubli de rappeler les bracelets brsiliens...
Pfff... Ca me file un coup de vieux tout a... Et je n'ai mme pas pu voir le site pour me consoler  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

euh Laurent , moi j'ai pas du tout connu tes Bidibules  :8O:  ..ah oui , c'est sr , j'ai loup quelque chose ::mouarf3::  




> hey, pas mal ton site


 ::ptdr::  Yves , bon ben ca y est , tu es un des premier du forum  connaitre mon prnom , tu te rends compte du privilge  ::mouarf:: ..bon ,sois  sympa , tu le gardes pour toi hein ?  ::calim2::  
bon , du coup t'as vu aussi la question que je posais..c'est normal que la musique vienne plus tard ?  ::roll:: 

bon , voil la dernire cargaison 
avant 


aprs 


pour aller vite j'ai pris des bases identiques ..mais les rsultats sont quand mme diffrents non ?

----------


## sevyc64

> euh Laurent , moi j'ai pas du tout connu tes Bidibules  ..ah oui , c'est sr , j'ai loup quelque chose


Moi non plus je connaissais pas



> Yves , bon ben ca y est , tu es un des premier du forum  connaitre mon prnom , tu te rends compte du privilge ..bon ,sois  sympa , tu le gardes pour toi hein ?


Ah a je sais pas. Je vais rflechir voir  combien je pourrais monnayer mon silence  ::mrgreen:: 



> bon , du coup t'as vu aussi la question que je posais..c'est normal que la musique vienne plus tard ?


Je sais pas, surrement le temps que le navigateur charge le fichier audio

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur, tu me dois beaucoup, tu as russi  louper le 2345 ! 
> 
> -15645


j'ai rat un truc ?  ::calim2::  je n'ai pas compris  ::aie:: 




> sinon j'en reviens pas , vous connaissez le tricotin et les scoubidous  ...vous plaisantez l ? 
> 
> moi , j'ai l'impression d'avoir connu ca toute toute petite , c'est pas possible


j'ai connu a aussi...




> j'avais mis mon site ...mais euh ...il y avait mon prnom dessus 
> 
>  ceux qui l'ont vu , meri de ne pas le dvoiler sur la toile


zut j'ai rat Rothen avec le string de lper  ::aie:: 




> Attention, message  pur caractre incrmental.
> 
> On n'avait pas de console mais on avait au moins a


j'ai connu a aussi  ::D: 



Pour les objets en verre, ma prfrence va  ceux qui un fond noir.

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour la musique (non, je n'ai pas vu le site  ::P: ) c'est le temps que la navigateur charge la musique (qui est surement le plus lourd fichier du site). Normalement, les sites musicaux, a se fait pas vraiment, sauf les dbilits en Flash  ::aie:: 

Sinon, les scobidoo, j'ai connu, mais pas le chien  ::aie:: 
Comme moi, j'ai du en faire en 1996, j'imagine que simplement, ce n'est pas vraiment une mode, mais juste que l'on peut toujours en trouver, en permanance chez des piciers,ou des super marchs.

----------


## rothen

> [CODE]Ah a je sais pas. Je vais rflechir voir  combien je pourrais monnayer mon silence


Non , mais c'est quoi ce chantage Yves ?  ::roll::  ..bon , allez , pas de souci ...je te payerai en nature  ::mouarf3:: 



> Pour les objets en verre, ma prfrence va  ceux qui un fond noir.


tu as raison , c'est toujours ceux qui se vendent le mieux ..avec ceux en gros verre transparents , mais pour l'instant que Yves a pu en voir sur le site , l j'en ai encore pas fait  :;):  

Bon , comme on est vendredi soir , tout le monde est en WE ..et j'espre que vous avez prvu des choses sympas  :;): 

en ce qui me concerne comme dab un WE bien rempli  ::fou:: , mais  ce coup ci par une seule chose , je pars ...trs ...trs tt demain pour un rallye voiture  ::yaisse:: ...je vous mettrai ...peut-tre ...une photo lundi ...
enfin si j'en reviens bien sr  ::wow:: 

bon WE  tous  ::zoubi:: ..et  lundi   ::coucou::

----------


## Rachel

bon week end  :;):

----------


## rothen

merci Yannick  ::zoubi:: 

bon WE  toi ausi  :;):

----------


## Auteur

je n'ai rien prvu pour ce week-end  part me reposer  ::zzz:: 

-621

----------


## Rachel

> je n'ai rien prvu pour ce week-end  part me reposer 
> 
> -621


dis nous Auteur, ce score serait-il ton meilleur score sur un post ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> dis nous Auteur, ce score serait-il ton meilleur score sur un post ?


.....


laissez moi le temps de trouver une parade au message de rotrevrep  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> laissez moi le temps


Auteur serait donc le pseudo de Jenifer ?  ::aie:: 
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xomq7k_jenifer-donne-moi-le-temps_music"]Jenifer - Donne-Moi Le Temps - Dailymotion-Video@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xomq7k@@AMEPARAM@@xomq7k[/ame]
Bonne fin de dimanche  tous.
-618
Et puisque c'est la saison : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj0qQLjw2iM"]Carolyne Jomphe - L'automne - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Comme dirait un chat roux obse mangeur de lasagnes : Je dteste les lundis !  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

je suis rentre saine et sauve de mon rallye , mais surtout grce  "mon ange gardien " qui a remis la voiture dans l'axe aprs un virage pris beaucoup trop vite  ::fou:: 

l j'espre que vous tes en forme car moi , compltement lessive  ::calim2:: ...rouler plus papoter avec mes potes de diffrentes rgion de France , donc que je vois rarement , ca prend un temps fou  ::mouarf::  

Aprs , je vous mettrai peut-tre la photo de ma "voiture souvenir " , que j'ai vu ce WE ...mais en attendant , moi j'aimerais bien savoir ce que vous avez fait ce WE ...la sieste comme Auteur  ::mouarf:: 

merci Guillaume pour ces 2 clips  ::zoubi:: ..trs sympa de commencer la semaine comme ca ...en plus , trs belle Jenifer dans le clip non ?  ::roll:: 

Sebast , c'est qui le chat roux mangeur de lasagnes ?? je connais pas  ::?:

----------


## FirePrawn

Garfield m'enfin !

----------


## rothen

> Garfield m'enfin !


 ben , j'y avais pens ...mais comme j'en avais un en tel il y a des sicles  ::mouarf::  , je pensais pas qu'il tait encore d'actualit ...c'est comme les scoubidous quoi  ::mouarf:: 

en plus , pas souvenir qu'il aimait les lasagnes  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Un en tel ?  ::koi:: 

Et si, Garfield adore les lasagnes ! Tout bon lecteur de BD sait a !

----------


## rothen

> Un en tel ?


 tu tapes garfield et telephone et tu le vois  :;): ..ainsi que le prix  :8O: 

quand je pense que je l'ai vendu 3  au dernier vide grenier  ::?:  ..je suis vraiment doue pour faire de bonnes affaires  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> mais en attendant , moi j'aimerais bien savoir ce que vous avez fait ce WE ...la sieste comme Auteur


Coucou  ::zoubi:: 
Moi, j'ai fait du shopping (des parpaings pour poser l'abri de jardin dessus), des photos de la maison en cours de construction et d'autres choses du genre...



> merci Guillaume pour ces 2 clips ..trs sympa de commencer la semaine comme ca ...en plus , trs belle Jenifer dans le clip non ?


De rien. Je me disais bien que a te plairait d'attaquer la semaine ainsi. Une autre sur la thmatique de l'automne... Je pense que tu connais  :;): 
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9f218_mari-trini-l-automne-1974_music"]Mari Trini L'automne (1974) - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x9f218@@AMEPARAM@@x9f218[/ame]
Bonne journe.

----------


## rothen

merci pour le clin d'oeil Guillaume  ::zoubi::  , mme si je prfre d'elle  " laisses moi rver "  :;):  celle-l est bien sr plus de circonstance  ::mouarf:: 

comme promis , une qui ressemble  ma 1ere voiture rallye  :;): 



et une autre que j'ai bien aim 


est-ce que quelqu'un en a dj vu ?  autrement qu'en photo bien sr  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> est-ce que quelqu'un en a dj vu ?  autrement qu'en photo bien sr


Oui jai mme fait un stage de pilotage en alpine A110, un cadeau de mon oncle quand j'ai obtenu mon permis B.

----------


## giragu03

J'ai dj crois des Alpine sur la route... Mais bon, a ne laisse pas le temps de trop en profiter... Sinon, pour ce qui est d'en voir de plus prs, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion.
Bon aprs-midi  ::zoubi:: 
Et une petite chanson pour la route (c'est le cas de le dire)
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25syj_frank-alamo-file-file-file_music"]Frank Alamo - File File File - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x25syj@@AMEPARAM@@x25syj[/ame]

----------


## Bluedeep

> est-ce que quelqu'un en a dj vu ?  autrement qu'en photo bien sr  [/SIZE][/COLOR]


Si j'ai dj conduit une A110 (trois  vrai dire - et j'ai eu une A310), j'avoue en revanche n'avoir jamais conduit une AC Bristol (mais si j'en ai dj vu, bien entendu).

Mais il me semble que celle sur la photo est une rplique fabrique au dbut des annes 80.

----------


## rothen

::pleure::  dsole de ne pas avoir t beaucoup avec vous aujourd'hui , mais il fallait absolument que je fasse partir un four aujourd'hui ...et l , je viens juste de le faire  :;):  ...mais j'ai cout plusieurs fois la chanson de Franck Alamo ...mme si c'est un peu ringard  ::mouarf::  juste pour le souvenir  :;): 

en tous cas agrablement surprise que vous connaissiez les voitures ...

et pour Franois , j'en suis mme compltement baba  :8O:  ...je suis sre que tu en connais plus que moi  ::ccool::  ...on avait aussi une A310 , mais les sensations n'taient pas les mme qu'avec  la Berlinette 1600 ...je fonds chaque fois que je revois une ..

pour la cobra , je peux pas te dire , juste eu le temps de prendre ces 2 photos  , car c'tait un point de RV  de mon  rallye et on est partis de suite , donc j'ai pas pu discuter avec le proprio ...je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de rpliques ..Mais je me souviens plus comment on voit quand c'est l'originale  ::roll::  .. quoi tu l'as vu ?

----------


## Rachel

> dsole de ne pas avoir t beaucoup avec vous aujourd'hui , mais il fallait absolument que je fasse partir un four aujourd'hui ...et l , je viens juste de le faire  ...mais j'ai cout plusieurs fois la chanson de Franck Alamo ...mme si c'est un peu ringard  juste pour le souvenir


on attend les photos de tes crations  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> pour la cobra , je peux pas te dire , juste eu le temps de prendre ces 2 photos  , car c'tait un point de RV  de mon  rallye et on est partis de suite , donc j'ai pas pu discuter avec le proprio ...je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de rpliques ..Mais je me souviens plus comment on voit quand c'est l'originale  .. quoi tu l'as vu ?  [/SIZE][/COLOR]


Ici, si c'est bien une rplique, elle est nanmoins trs fidle; je pense  une Autokraft ou une Kirkham.

Sur la vraie Cobra normalement, il n'y a pas deux arceaux et le radiateur d'huile n'est pas carn.

De mme les protections sur les largisseurs d'aile arrire n'existe pas sur la Cobra d'origine.(sauf peut tre sur la Super Snake, mais je ne suis pas sur - de toute faon les deux seules exemplaires produit de cette variante sont aux USA, pour autant que je le sache).

Il me semble aussi que la sparation 4 en 1 de la canalisation est faite plus en amont de la tubulure sur  la "vraie" (mais comme il y a eu aussi plusieurs versions, c'est pas aussi vident ....)

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

Oui , oui , c'est dj moi  ::mouarf::   ..je suis vraiment dborde  ::?:  mais je voulais quand mme vous faire un coucou !




> Sur la vraie Cobra normalement, il n'y a pas deux arceaux et le radiateur d'huile n'est pas carn...
> ...De mme les protections sur les largisseurs d'aile arrire n'existe pas sur la Cobra d'origine ;..Il me semble aussi que la sparation 4 en 1 de la canalisation est faite plus en amont de la tubulure sur  la "vraie"


ah oui , Franois , tu m'pates vraiment ...tu parles comme mes copains voitures  ::ccool::  t'es forcment aussi un passionn  :;): 

on a eu cette discution concernant ces 2 l  une expo dans mon coin :



aprs discution avec les propritaires sre la jaune tait d'origine
 
elle est magnifique  ::ccool:: ..mais il me semble que ca les avaient tonns ,  la rouge aussi ...bon , l plus sre , surtout que je trouve elle ressemble  celle de ce WE non ?  ::roll:: 

en ce qui concernent mes "crations "  ::mouarf:: , les dernires que je fais dans ce style ..avant :


aprs :

l'clairage n'est pas bon , elles sont plus jolies en vrai ...surtout quand j'aurait enlev tout le pltre  :;): 

celle-l c'tait en verre Bulleseye ...le verre prend une forme ronde 

les prochaines seront en verre flott , ellesresteront dans la forme qu'on leur donne comme celle-l :



je sais pas ...vous prfrez quel style ..le bulleseye ou le flott ?

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Et bien c'est un roman photo !

C'est ta bouche ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> aprs discution avec les propritaires sre la jaune tait d'origine
>  
> elle est magnifique ..mais il me semble que ca les avaient tonns ,  la rouge aussi ...bon , l plus sre , surtout que je trouve elle ressemble  celle de ce WE non ?


La jaune est certainement d'origine (cope basse, un seul arceau, etc ...)
Pour l'autre, l o ca se complique, c'est que Caroll Shelby a sorti lui mme ses propre rpliques  la fin des annes 70 ! et l,  moins d'aller voir sous le capot, il est dlicat de se prononcer avec certitude.

De plus, je ne connais que trs mal la Cobra (comme, selon toute probabilit elle sera toujours hors de mes moyens, je ne m'y suis jamais vraiment intress - certaines rpliques valent dj plus de 100 k).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

blue deep tu n'as qu' jouer au Loto.... et tu auras plusieurs originales  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> tu n'as qu' jouer au Loto....


Si tu connais la formule magique, je suis preneur.

a fait plusieurs fois que je fais une demande de financement  la Franaise des jeux pour l'achat d'au moins une maison (pour commencer  ::mrgreen:: ) mais pour l'instant, de semaine en semaine, a naboutis pas. 
Pourtant je suis pas difficile, je demande pas le million mais j'accepterais poliment s'ils dcident de m'en donner 10 ou 100, c'est que j'ai t bien duqu, moi!

----------


## Bluedeep

> blue deep tu n'as qu' jouer au Loto.... et tu auras plusieurs originales


Ben non; les proba ne sont pas de notre cot.  ::P: 
(et de plus, la Cobra ne constitue pas vraiment non plus un rve de gosse).

----------


## rothen

eh oui , faut pas rver ...on peut pas tous gagner au loto , c'est vident  ::mouarf:: 

moi , mon rve en voiture c'est soit la Ferrari 360 ou la 458 ...en rouge bien sr ...sinon , j'ai un petit faible pour la Gallardo , mais l j'ai pas encore choisi la couleur  ::mouarf::  

les autres , c'est quoi votre rve ? pas forcment en voiture  :;): 

vous avez 2 jours pour rpondre  a et aussi si vous prfrez les bijoux en bulleseye ou en verre flott ...

euh oui ..je pars encore  ::mouarf::  ..l je vais tester les Vosges  :;): 

alors soyez sage pendant mon absence ...mais bien sr vous pouvez papoter comme vous voulez sur ce post  :;): ..c'est mme recommand  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> les autres , c'est quoi votre rve ? pas forcment en voiture


Ben pour moi, c'est une maison avec dpendance ou suffisamment de place (vieille ferme par exemple) pour, pouvoir avoir un petit jardin, quelques arbres fruitiers, de quoi pourvoir faire du bricolage en tout genre, pourvoir (peut-tre) restaurer une ou deux voitures anciennes ou des meubles ....

Dites Docteur c'est le cap de la 40ne qui me donne ce cot nostalgique ?


Bon dja, une maison pour pouvoir y poser une table et un lit, et un peu de devant de porte pour mettre une table de jardin sera dj pas mal (et peut-tre dj hors budget  ::cry:: )

----------


## rothen

> Dites Docteur c'est le cap de la 40ne qui me donne ce cot nostalgique ?


 ::ptdr::  MDR  Yves , c'est sr , l tu vas passer le cap d'une dizaine , c' est jamais facile , surtout pour un homme  ::mouarf2:: 

par contre j'aime beaucoup ton rve ..et je te souhaite d'y arriver  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

> MDR  Yves , c'est sr , l tu vas passer le cap d'une dizaine , c' est jamais facile , surtout pour un homme


Soyons prcis Homme clibataire, sans enfant (quoique c'est peut-tre pas plus mal), sans femme, sans travail.

Appelez-moi Calimro !!!

----------


## rothen

juste un peti coucou  ::zoubi::  avant de partir pour souhaiter  tous une bonne journe  :;): 

et faire un calin  Calimro  ::calin:: ..t'inquites , dans la vie tout s'arrange , faut juste y croire  :;): 

les autres , n'oubliez pas  , j'attends vos rponses aux 2 questions poses  :;): 

 bientt  ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

> juste un peti coucou  avant de partir pour souhaiter  tous une bonne journe 
> 
> et faire un calin  Calimro ..t'inquites , dans la vie tout s'arrange , faut juste y croire 
> 
> les autres , n'oubliez pas  , j'attends vos rponses aux 2 questions poses 
> 
>  bientt


Coucou  ::zoubi:: 
BulleseyeUne femme et des enfants (et la maison, mais a, c'est en cours)

Bon voyage dans les Vosges et reviens-nous vite

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PDmZnG8KsM"]Desireless - Voyage Voyage - YouTube[/ame]

-592 (a faisait longtemps...)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Mon rve ? 
Une vie un peu plus facile (= moins courir aprs l'argent mme en bossant...), en poussant un peu le vice je dirais une maison  une quinzaine de minutes maximum de Grenoble (je reste un citadin, la campagne c'est dfinitivement pas fait pour moi...), une voiture pour ma femme, une autre pour moi pour l'hiver et une moto (pour les balades et pour aller au boulot quand il fait beau)...

je prfre le verre pas bullseye (je ne me souviens plus du nom)

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Les Vosges ! Tu viens  ct de chez moi  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

Coucou le gens!

Alors moi si je gagnais au loto (sachant que j'ai un abonnement loto et euro million j'y crois j'y crois !!)

Vu que je viens d'acheter un appart dj juste gagn de quoi rembours le prt. a permettrais  mon mari de changer de taf sans vraiment regarder le salaire (on habite Lille il travail  Paris ... il en  marre du trajet !!)

Aprs si on gagne plus ... 
Bah soit on trouve le lieu idal et on irais peut tre ouvrir un maison d'hte,
Soit on achte des apparts et on vie des revenus des locations. Mon mari arrte de bosser et gre le truc et moi soit je continue de bosser soit je me lance srieusement dans la cration de bijoux et Rothen on se met en commun et on vend nos uvres (lol)... 
Enfin quoiqu'il arrive je ne pourrait pas arrter compltement de bosser ... j'ai tester les 10 semaines aprs la naissance de ma fille au bout de 6 j'en avais dj marre !!)


*soupir* .... bon je retourne bosser pour gagner de quoi rembourser mon prt et payer la nounou ...

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour rothen

1) Je prfre quand le verre sarrondit avec le truc du "bull's eye"

2) Je rve d'une ferme en L avec un bout de terrain pour que mes enfants puissent s'amuser sans souci. 

Dans une aile de la maison : la partie habitation avec, au rez de chauss, une salle de bains, une cuisine, un salon, les deux derniers donnant accs sur grande terrasse quipe d'un four  bois (pour le pain, pizza, barbecue...)  l'tage, une deuxime salle de bain et les chambres.

Dans l'autre aile : la partie loisirs, avec, au rez de chauss, un mini bowling et  l'tage une mini salle de cinma / jeux vido (l c'est mon cot geek qui ressort)

----------


## Rachel

pour ma part, j'aime bien les flotts..
pour l'autre question et bien, ds que j'aurais trouv une gente dame, je te le dirais  ::triste::

----------


## Auteur

> 1) Je prfre quand le verre sarrondit avec le truc du "bull's eye"





> pour ma part, j'aime bien les flotts..


j'ai dcroch moi  ::aie::  
De quoi parlez-vous avec vos "bull's eye" et flotts ? Ca se mange ?  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Des bijoux de rothen il me semble Auteur  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Aprs sa vire en voiture, elle veut continuer  nous faire croire qu'elle ne vit pas dans un chateau...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Hello.

Moi pour les bijoux en verre je vais dire les 2 !! Je m'explique:

Pour le bull eyes y a laspect doux et arrondie et pour le crateur la surprise de savoir ce que a va donner  la sortie du four. Le fait que a peut tre le bijoux qu'on aimait le moins avant la cuisson qui finalement soit le plus beau.

Pour le flott lintrt que j'y vois c'est une plus grande maitrise et une plus grande varit dans la forme. Tu peut faire des chose beaucoup plus angulaire, faire des toiles et autre polygones ect ... Y a moins de hasard et plus de talent du maitre verrier dans le produit fini que pour le bull eyes.

----------


## Auteur

J'ouvre une petite parenthse.

Un pre a propos  son fils de 4 ans d'envoyer son jouet prfr dans l'espace. Voil la petite aventure de ce jouet en vido :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=XoMN-zg7r3M

Je ferme la parenthse  :;):

----------


## Auteur

mon lien a coup court toute discussion  ::calim2::  ?

----------


## Jipt

> mon lien a coup court toute discussion  ?


Ben c't'aprme j'avais du taf ras la casquette, et ce soir fallait que je fasse la peau  une salet dans la machine de ma fifille, et a, a prend du temps 
(plus l'analyse et le rapport aprs...)

Alors oui, ta vido tait bien sympatoche mais je vois pas bien le rapport avec  l'identification de matriel ...  ::P: 

PS : pas mal, l'ide du pdalier dans le post d' ct,  ::haha::

----------


## Lady

Coucou !

Bah un peu pareil au boulot je peux pas trop regarder et quand j'arrive chez moi j'ai pas trop le temps (dmnagement J-7)

----------


## sevyc64

Vous ne le verrez pas mais je vous fais partager l'info

http://vuesurlespyrenees.blogspot.fr...e-en-rose.html

Le pic du midi de bigorre est un pic emblmatique des pyrnens, il possde  son sommet un observatoire astronomique rput de 1re qualit, et aussi un metteur TV qui diffuse la TV sur la rgion de Toulouse  quasiment Bordeaux et l'ocan. 

Et, bien qu' vol d'oiseau, je dois tre  pas loin de 80km, en fin de journe quand c'est dgag, je peux voir l'antenne briller au soleil  l'oeil nu. Avec une bonne paire de jumelle, je peux voir le dme du l'observatoire.

Jespre que le ciel sera dgag le WE prochain pour voir ce point rose dans le ciel

----------


## Bluedeep

> Le pic du midi de bigorre est un pic emblmatique des pyrnens, il possde  son sommet un observatoire astronomique


Si ma mmoire ne dfaille pas, il me semble  que c'est de l qu'on fait les tirs laser de mesure des variations de distance terre-lune, non ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Si ma mmoire ne dfaille pas, il me semble  que c'est de l qu'on fait les tirs laser de mesure des variations de distance terre-lune, non ?


Je ne sais pas si cette mesure est faite au Pic du midi. Sinon en France, c'est plutt l'observatoire de la cote d'azur, dans les contre-forts alpin sur les hauteurs de Grasses, qui fait cette mesure (selon wikipdia).

----------


## Lady

> V
> 
> Le pic du midi de bigorre est un pic emblmatique des pyrnens, il possde  son sommet un observatoire astronomique rput de 1re qualit, et aussi un metteur TV qui diffuse la TV sur la rgion de Toulouse  quasiment Bordeaux et l'ocan.


J'ai eu l'occasion d'y aller pendant des vacances d't et franchement c'est un souvenir qui m'a marqu ... l'air est si pure l haut que a a un effet euphorisant (en tout cas sur moi, j'avais l'impression d'tre toute lgre, en fait je souffrait peut tre d'un dbut de manque d'oxygne  ::aie::  ...)

----------


## sevyc64

Voila ce que je vois aujourd'hui depuis chez moi. Le temps n'est vraiment pas clair

Le pic est dans le cercle rouge. C'est le dernier pic  l'est des pyrnes que je vois. Ma position gographique et la forme de la chaine font que le reste de la chaine repart par derrire (vers la droite sur la photo) et est cach.

----------


## Jipt

Whaouh, tu devrais sortir les pains de dyn4m1t3 et faire sauter cette horrible tour et la barre qui est devant, lol !

----------


## rothen

Salut tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

ca y est rentre des Vosges ...mais heureusement que j'tais pas en sucre ,il a plu des cordes  ::mouarf::  ..mais c'tait chouette 


et j'ai pris un grand bol d'air ..ca fait du bien   :;):  
Sbast , t'as dit que tu n'es pas loin ...t'es d'o ? 

sinon , super , vous avez bien papot  ::ccool::  Auteur j'ai bien aim ton voyage dans l'espace ..et une des  vido d'a ct  :;): 

Pour vos rves , je les trouve trs raisonnables dans l'ensemble ...juste MDR  ::ptdr::  avec Shadowmoon ..l c'est plus un rve , t'as dj fait tous les plans ...et prcis en plus  ::yaisse:: 
pour le Pic du midi de Bigorre , sympa Yves ton lien  :;):  ..mais je te souhaite meilleur temps que moi j'ai eu lors d'un rallye dans le coin , impossible en 3 jours de l'apercevoir tellement il a fait mauvais ...c'tait fin mai et on a eu de la neige en plus quand on y est mont ...on a du avoir recours au chasse-neige pour en redescendre ...pas de chance  ::?: 

en ce qui concerne le verre , Lady , je trouve que tu as tout bien rsum 



> Pour le bull eyes y a laspect doux et arrondie et pour le crateur la surprise de savoir ce que a va donner  la sortie du four.  Pour le flott lintrt que j'y vois c'est une plus grande maitrise et une plus grande varit dans la forme. Tu peut faire des chose beaucoup plus angulaire, faire des toiles et autre polygones ect ....


exemple de ralisations en verre flott ...impossible  faire en bulleseye 

le verre du grand chat blanc  pt , mais ca fait comme un collier , donc c'est pas gnant  ::lol:: 

il me semblait qu'ils avaient annonc beau temps pour ce WE ..ben chez moi , c'est toujours aussi mche  ::calim2:: ..et chez vous ? 

( pour le temps Yves , je viens de voir ta rponse en photo  ::mouarf::  pas terrible non plus ..mais vu ta position , tu devrais quand mme voir le "rose"  :;):  )

----------


## FirePrawn

Hello l'aventurire !

Je suis en Alsace (Colmar)  :;):  Les Vosges je les vois de chez moi  ::ccool:: 

Mais c'est vrai que tu as pas choisi les bons jours, le temps tait affreux  ::aie::  Alors que ce week-end a va tre ensoleill  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

*se retourne vers la fentre de son bureau* Y a un rayon de soleil sur le mur d'en face et le ciel que je vois est bleu avec des petits nuage. Donc pour il est possible qu'il fasse beau ce week end (mais bon a peu changer vite par ici)

----------


## rothen

bon , ben le temps devrait s'arranger pour ce WE ..c'est dj une bonne nouvelle  :;): 

Tu habites une ville sympa Sbast , j'y vais de temps en temps ...en plus il y a un petit air d'Amerique  ::mouarf:: 



c'est assez surprenant quand tu tombes sur a non ?  ::mouarf:: 
en fait j'avais mis ca sur ma page facebook pour rigoler , en demandant d'o je venais ...et j'ai t trs surprise d'apprendre qu'il y en a plusieurs rpliques , dont dj 2  Paris et une  Barentin ...vous le saviez ??  ::roll:: 

en la cherchant sur mon mur je suis tombe sur une autre photo qui m'avait marque  l'poque .
"8 Ferrari, 3 Mercedes et une Lamborghini dans un mme accident "


quel gachis ..et surtout manque de chance pour les proprios , ca a du tre affreux pour eux ...oui , je sais ,il y a des choses plus importantes ... j'aime trop les voitures  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Alors c'est pas tout  fait vrai ce que tu dis.

Ce ne sont pas que des rpliques, celle qui est aux USA n'est pas l'originale, c'est elle la rplique  :;): 

La statue est franaise et a t offerte aux amricains  ::):

----------


## sevyc64

> et j'ai t trs surprise d'apprendre qu'il y en a plusieurs rpliques , dont dj 2  Paris et une  Barentin ...vous le saviez ??


En ralit, pour lanecdote, il me semble que c'est celle de NY qui est une rplique d'une de celle de Paris, car l'auteur ne voulais pas la donner aux amerlock, alors il leur en a fait une, un peu plus grande.

Sous tout rserve,  vrifier.

----------


## rothen

> Ce ne sont pas que des rpliques, celle qui est aux USA n'est pas l'originale, c'est elle la rplique 
> La statue est franaise et a t offerte aux amricains


 oui , oui , t'as raison  :;):  c'est ce qu'ils m'avaient mis sur facebook  l'poque ...j'avais dj oubli  ::mouarf:: 
par contre , ils en ont fait quand mme plusieurs rpliques  :;): 

sinon , je suis tonne   :8O:  personne n'a relev sur le cadre en verre qu'il y a 2 chats ..vous l'aviez vu ?  ::roll:: 

ps :ce que tu dis Yves je sais pas ...mais ca devrait se trouver sur le net non ? ...c'est interessant  savoir

----------


## sevyc64

> sinon , je suis tonne personne n'a relev sur le cadre en verre qu'il y a 2 chats ..vous l'aviez vu ?


OUI !

----------


## Bovino

> personne n'a relev sur le cadre en verre qu'il y a 2 chats


Il faut utiliser kittydar pour le voir  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> avec Shadowmoon ..l c'est plus un rve , t'as dj fait tous les plans ...et prcis en plus


Tu crois pas si bien dire : j'ai vraiment fais les plans avec Maison 3D, un logiciel que mes parents ont eu "en cadeau" avec un magazine de bricolage.




> exemple de ralisations en verre flott ...impossible  faire en bulleseye


Tout est magnifique, j'ai un coup de cur pour le chat noir au dessus du dauphin 





> le verre du grand chat blanc  pt , mais ca fait comme un collier , donc c'est pas gnant


Dans ce cas chut... Tu le prsente directement comme un chat avec un collier, tu dis que c'est fait exprs




> "8 Ferrari, 3 Mercedes et une Lamborghini dans un mme accident "


Le crash le plus cher au monde ?





> il y a 2 chats


Maintenant que tu le dis j'en vois mme 2 autres en noir !  un en bas  droite plus ou moins debout, qui a la tte dans l'autre sens que le blanc, et un en haut  gauche accroupi, de dos ou 3/4 arrire, avec une queue assez longue qui part sur la gauche

----------


## Lady

> Le crash le plus cher au monde ?



Ou une bande de kks friqus qui faisait la course sur l'autoroute ? (dans ce cas la je pleurerais pas trop pour eux ...)

----------


## shadowmoon

> course sur l'autoroute ?


l'un nempche pas l'autre




> (dans ce cas la je pleurerais pas trop pour eux ...)


  ::ccool::  tout  fait d'accord

----------


## rothen

> Il faut utiliser kittydar pour le voir


 euh Didier , j'ai pas compris  ::calim2::  ..j'ai cliqu sur des liens ...et Dieu seul sait o je suis encore tombe ... :8O:  ..mais sr pas au bon endroit  ::mouarf::  ...alors j'aurai du comprendre quoi ?  ::roll:: 




> Ou une bande de kks friqus qui faisait la course sur l'autoroute ? (dans ce cas la je pleurerais pas trop pour eux ...)


 malheureusement pour eux , ceux -l c'taient vraiment des passionns et leurs voitures taient de collection , ils revenaient d'une concentration...ca m'aurait moins marque si c'tait le genre de truc dont on avait parl l'autre jour ..ceux qui ont reli l'Angleterre  Madrid en un temps record ...la j'adhre pas  ::no::

----------


## Cheetor

Sympa le logiciel de dtection de tte de chat.

Rothen : pour tester, tu cliques sur test images en bas, tu en slectionnes une, et le logiciel te cherche les chats existants sur l'image.

Sinon, tu fais du trs beau travail avec le verre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> euh Didier , j'ai pas compris  ..j'ai cliqu sur des liens ...et Dieu seul sait o je suis encore tombe ... ..mais sr pas au bon endroit  ...alors j'aurai du comprendre quoi ?


C'est une application qui detecte des chats dans les images que tu y dposes ::ccool::

----------


## Bovino

:;):

----------


## Lady

Mon appareil photo utilise un truc du genre. J'ai une position spcial chat ou il est sens dclench la prise de photo quand un chat est dtect ... en plus a marche assez bien !!

----------


## giragu03

Coucou  tous  ::zoubi:: 
Une chanson pour aller avec la conversation.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtZDG_YLKic"]Frhel - La Peur (1935) - YouTube[/ame]
Ou si vous prfrez il y a aussi
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw4mF6K8HVo"]les Frres Jacques la queue du chat - YouTube[/ame]
Et encore une autre
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn4N4j9v7t4"]Le Chat - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne fin d'aprs-midi en musique avec les chats...

----------


## rothen

> C'est une application qui detecte des chats dans les images que tu y dposes


c'est dingue , j'adore les chats mais je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce truc  ::calim2::  ..merci Bovino pour l'avoir fait connaitre  ::zoubi:: 

apparemment ca existe que pour les chats ?? ou il y en a d'autres du mme genre ?  ::roll:: 




> Sinon, tu fais du trs beau travail avec le verre.


meri Cheetor  :;):  c'est gentil ...et bienvenue sur la discution ..enfin , je me souviens pas de t'avoir dj vu , c'est le cas ?  ::roll:: 

merci Guillaume pour les chansons  ::zoubi:: 
mais en fait j'aime que la 3eme ...les 2 autres sont un peu ...trop dmodes pour moi  ::mouarf::  ...en plus les images de la 3eme sont plus sympas  :;):  enfin pour moi  ::mouarf:: 

comme on est vendredi soir ..je souhaite  tous un 

en plus ca reste un peu dans la discution d'aujourd'hui , le beau temps ...une voiture rouge ...et un chat  :;):

----------


## Cheetor

> meri Cheetor  c'est gentil ...et bienvenue sur la discution ..enfin , je me souviens pas de t'avoir dj vu , c'est le cas ?



Ah, je viens de dbarquer, j'ai commenc  lire le sujet, puis...a ma donn envie de rester.  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> merci Guillaume pour les chansons 
> mais en fait j'aime que la 3eme ...les 2 autres sont un peu ...trop dmodes pour moi  ...en plus les images de la 3eme sont plus sympas  enfin pour moi 
> 
> comme on est vendredi soir ..je souhaite  tous un 
> 
> en plus ca reste un peu dans la discution d'aujourd'hui , le beau temps ...une voiture rouge ...et un chat


Coucou Rothen  ::zoubi:: 
En fait, tu n'avais pas besoin de me le dire, je m'en dotais (pourtant les paroles des deux premires sont assez amusantes... Entre Frhel qui accuse un chat d'tre  l'origine du meurtre qu'elle a commis et les Frres Jacques qui invoquent un esprit qui se retrouve tre dans la queue du chat... ::mouarf:: ). Moi, j'aime bien les trois...
Bon week-end  tout le monde.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

LA blague du jour :



> FAIT VCU AUX TAT-UNIS...
> 
> Un nombre croissant de jeunes filles de 12 ans ont commenc  utiliser du rouge  lvres et  se l'appliquer dans les toilettes. 
> 
> Jusque l, aucun problme, mais aprs l'avoir mis, elle appliquaient leur lvres sur le miroir, laissant des douzaines de petites marques. 
> 
> Chaque nuit, l'homme de mnage devait nettoyer le miroir et chaque jour les filles recommenaient. 
> 
> Au final, le principal a dcid de faire quelque chose et a organis une runion entre les filles et l'homme de mnage dans les toilettes. 
> ...


L'image du jour :


Bon dimanche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

on est dimanche  ::mrgreen:: 

j'aime beaucoup ton anecdote Sevyc64  ::mrgreen:: 

-550

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

et voil mon WE rve est fini ..j'en ai pris plein les yeux  ::ccool::  oui , j'ai vu des voitures bien sr  ::mouarf::  ..je vous mettrai une photo demain d'une dans laquelle je suis monte 580 CV ...gnial ...euh oui , j'ai des plaisirs simples  ::mouarf:: .. votre avis , ca peut tre quoi ?? 

sinon , merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  j'ai chant tout le WE : "moi vouloir tre chat " ::mouarf:: 




> j'aime beaucoup ton anecdote Sevyc64


moi aussi Yves , j'ai ador  ::zoubi:: 

bon dbut de semaine  tous  :;):  ...et si quelqu'un a quelque chose  raconter ...surtout qu'il ne se retienne pas  ::mouarf:: [/SIZE]

----------


## Rachel

> bon dbut de semaine  tous  ...et si quelqu'un a quelque chose  raconter ...surtout qu'il ne se retienne pas


Octobre c'est le mois des inventaires  ::P:  . Voil, c'est tout.

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous  ::salut:: 
Moi aussi j'ai ador l'anecdote.
Et pour que tu changes de chanson Rothen, je te propose :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmhzp_claude-francois-le-lundi-au-soleil_music"]Claude Francois - Le lundi au soleil - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xmhzp@@AMEPARAM@@xmhzp[/ame]
 ::zoubi:: 
Bonne journe.

----------


## Lady

Coucou a tous!

j'ai bien aim l'anecdote et la pomme aussi.

Pas grand chose  dire .. j'ai pass mon week end  prparer mon nouvel appart pour le dmnagement et c'est pas fini, sachant qu'on a acheter plus de 30 meubles ikea  (de la chaise  l'armoire)... on va faire du montage de meubles encore le week end prochain...
(vive les courbature !!)

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut::  !




> Je hais les lundis...


  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou tout le monde en ce dbut de semaine  ::zoubi:: 

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi:: pour Cloclo ..ah je prfre quand mme ca de loin aux Charlots ...question de physique sans doute lol  ::mouarf:: 




> on a achet plus de 30 meubles ikea  (de la chaise  l'armoire)... on va faire du montage de meubles encore le week end prochain...
> (vive les courbature !!)


ah bah , alors l , bon courage Lady ..c'est pas vident  ::?:  mais vous avez fait fort l  ::): ...ca me fait penser que j'en ai un  monter depuis 1 mois ...je te le ramenerai  le monter , un de plus , tu remarqueras pas  ::mouarf:: 

comme promis voil la voiture que j'ai prfr ce WE ...en fait surtout parce que c'est le genre de voiture qu'on voit rarement en expo , l le proprio est venu parce que c'tait une sortie prive ( ne cherchez pas , ma voiture n'est pas sur cette photo  ::mouarf::  )

 

oui , je sais pour une nana , je devrais plutt m'extasier sur de beaux bijoux diamants ou de superbes fringues ...mais moi je fonds pour ce genre de chose ..et j'ai ador faire un tour dedans ...mme si c'tait pas facile  y rentrer avec mes longues jambes  ::mouarf:: 

en partant de la rflexion de "FirePrawn -Garfield " ::mouarf::  " je hais les lundi " ...je me dis que quand c'est le cas ...c'est qu'on ne se plait pas au boulot  et qu'on n'aime pas ce que l'on fait  ...vous en pensez quoi  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Dtrompe toi, j'adore mon boulot !

Mais lundi matin = fatigue accumule du week-end. Et ce week-end c'tait la pleine lune, mon fils a rien dormi... Donc moi non plus  ::cry::

----------


## lper

> Mais lundi matin = fatigue accumule du week-end.


Coucou  tous,

je confirme que c'est dur de reprendre des fois... ::aie:: 
Casa by night en tout cas c'est super  ::ccool::  !!!!

----------


## Lady

> Dtrompe toi, j'adore mon boulot !
> 
> Mais lundi matin = fatigue accumule du week-end. Et ce week-end c'tait la pleine lune, mon fils a rien dormi... Donc moi non plus



Ah ? c'est pour a que ma fille c'est rveille 2 fois 5 minutes dans la nuit !! 

Ok ok je suis mchante mais comme je ne sais pas combien de temps a va durer je profite au max du fait qu'elle fait ses nuits !!

----------


## Rachel

> en partant de la rflexion de "FirePrawn -Garfield " " je hais les lundi " ...je me dis que quand c'est le cas ...c'est qu'on ne se plait pas au boulot  et qu'on n'aime pas ce que l'on fait  ...vous en pensez quoi


non pas de soucis avec le jour de la Lune  ::):  Si j'tais comme le Doctor Who, je dirais que je hais les Samedis  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Puisqu'on en est  har des jours de la semaine
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o84-40Csn5g"]Edith piaf - je hais les dimanches (1951) - YouTube[/ame]

Rothen, j'ai mis une chanson des Charlots rcemment  :8O:  ?

----------


## Rachel

> Puisqu'on en est  har des jours de la semaine
> Edith piaf - je hais les dimanches (1951) - YouTube
> 
> Rothen, j'ai mis une chanson des Charlots rcemment  ?


toi peut tre pas, mais moi oui  ::aie:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sC8LLND2KI"]Les charlots - l'aprobic[/ame]

----------


## rothen

bon , ben , quitte  passer une nuit blanche...je prfre celle propose par Laurent ...c'est o ta Casabynight ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Rothen, j'ai mis une chanson des Charlots rcemment  ?


euh , je suis encore pas bien revenue de mon rve  ::calim2::  c'tait les Frres Jacques   ::mouarf::  oui presque pareil ..encore que j'aime bien l'aprobic  ::zoubi:: ...y a pas , ca me correspond bien  ::mouarf:: 

par contre tu veux vraiment faire ma culture "chanson ancienne " ..l j'avoue j'ai un peu de mal  ::calim2:: 

bon , j'ai rien fait ce matin  part regarder les vidos d'hier postes sur le net  ...faut que j'arrte de rver et que je me mette au boulot  ::mouarf::  ..je viens de raliser que l'expo verre commence ce samedi ...euh oui , ca fait court  ::calim2::  ...alors je vous quitte jusqu' demain ...faut que je fasse partir un four ce soir ..et euh , mme pas encore commenc ...oui, oui , j'ai honte  ::oops::   ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

> par contre tu veux vraiment faire ma culture "chanson ancienne " ..l j'avoue j'ai un peu de mal


Non, il ne faut pas te mettre dans cet tat  ::calin:: 
Et dis-toi que je ne t'ai pas sorti Aristide Bruant (j'ai traumatis des collgues en leur faisant couter une de ces chansons) ou Thodore Botrel...
Bon puisque les Charlots a te plat un petit peu plus (en mme temps, c'est moins vieux), je te propose une parodie qu'ils ont faite d'un grand tube... Ca donne Chagrin d'labour
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjDctQQxwQA"]Chagrin D'labour - YouTube[/ame]
Et puisque j'y suis, une autre parodie par les Charlots, la bouche camembert
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7zcvz_les-charlots-la-bouche-camembert-19_music"]Les charlots - La bouche camembert (1986) - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x7zcvz@@AMEPARAM@@x7zcvz[/ame]

----------


## Lady

Dit donc Rothen elle est pas sur  Lille ton expo ? Non parce que ce week end y a une expo art cratif avec des exposition de bijoux ect ... 

J'aurais bien aimer y aller mais j'ai des meubles Ikea  monter et des cartons a dballer snifff  ::cry::

----------


## lper

> bon , ben , quitte  passer une nuit blanche...je prfre celle propose par Laurent ...c'est o ta Casabynight ?


J'ai commenc dans un resto-bar trs sympa, lecabestan, ensuite je me suis fais emmen un peu partout dans la ville et j'avoue que je me rappelle plus trop les noms, j'ai dcouvert l'autre facette de la ville et de la population, no comment !  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"]
> 
>  
> comme promis voil la voiture que j'ai prfr ce WE ...en fait surtout parce que c'est le genre de voiture qu'on voit rarement en expo , l le proprio est venu parce que c'tait une sortie prive ( ne cherchez pas , ma voiture n'est pas sur cette photo  )


j'ai la mme dans mon garage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cheetor

> j'ai la mme dans mon garage


Ah, les modles rduits comptent ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Ah, les modles rduits comptent ?


mince je suis grill  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

Je prfre les vlomoteurs qui font pa pa pa pa.... (comme  les Calamits )
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=305ItogqAY8"]Les Calamits -Vlomoteur - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe  ::zoubi::

----------


## Lady

Hello  tous.

Voil hier je me suis moque de FirePrawn bah me suis fait punir ma fille  eu du mal  dormir cette nuit (enfin juste entre 0h30 et 2h)
Ce soir faudra que je vrifie si sa 8 eme dents n'est pas arriv ^^.

Bon dmnagement j-3 et y a encore des cartons  faire !!

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Enerv ce matin, que des cons sur la route  ::evil::

----------


## Lady

> Enerv ce matin, que des cons sur la route


Ou t'as remarqu en gnral les gens conduisent tous mal en mme temps . 
Ce matin j'ai eu la camionnette gar en double fil et qui en plus ouvre sa portire en grand bien violemment quand tu la double...

----------


## rothen

::salut::  juste un petit coucou  ::zoubi::  en passant pour vous dire que je ne vous oublie pas ...je suis juste dborde  ::?: 

continuez  papoter , vous plaindre  ::mouarf::  , chanter , je trouve ca trs bien ...et Yves , si tu en as encore une bonne comme la dernire fois , ne te retiens pas mets l ...idem si quelqu'un en a une histoire sympa , qu'il la mette ...ca ne peut que faire du bien de rire un peu  :;): 

l j'ai pas encore pu ouvrir mon four trop chaud ...mais j'ai l'impression que le verre n'a pas bien fondu  ::?:  alors une histoire drle me remontera le moral  :;): 

j'essayerai de passer dans la journe ....en attendant travaillez bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Ou t'as remarqu en gnral les gens conduisent tous mal en mme temps . 
> Ce matin j'ai eu la camionnette gar en double fil et qui en plus ouvre sa portire en grand bien violemment quand tu la double...


Moi c'tait une nana qui respecte pas une circulation alterne, deux ou trois escargots, et une espagnole qui regarde pas les symboles au page et rsultat j'me suis retrouv coinc derrire elle sur la voie tlpage pendant 15 minutes...

Ya des baffes qui se perdent  ::evil::

----------


## shadowmoon

> alors une histoire drle me remontera le moral


C'est toto qui...















Et je vais marrter l  ::mrgreen:: , je n'ai aucune envier de me faire lapider en place publique par la population tavernicole, et plus ou moins dbauche qui arpente ce lieux de perdition  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

Mfiez-vous des contrefaons...

----------


## sevyc64

> - Xavier, tu as 20 fautes dans ton examen. Et tu sais le pire ? Ce sont les mmes fautes que ton voisin. Comment cela se fait-il ?
> 
> Xavier rflchit profondment et rpond :
> - Eh bien, c'est parce que nous avons le mme professeur Mademoiselle


De vrais ttes  claques  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> la population tavernicole, et plus ou moins dbauche qui arpente ce lieux de perdition


ah bon   :8O:  ...il y a des gens comme a dans la taverne ?? mais c'est super intressant   :;):  ..des noms ...des noms  ::mouarf:: 

Laurent et Yves j'adore ce que vous avez mis  ::zoubi::  ...du coup ca va mieux et ca va me donner du coeur  l'ouvrage , car l je viens d'ouvrir le four , ca n'a pas fondu comme je voulais mais je crois que j'ai trouv un truc interessant  faire , faut juste attendre qu'il soit bien froid , que je puisse le nettoyer et peut-tre vous le montrer , mais pas sre que ca rende bien en photo ...

----------


## giragu03

> ah bon   ...il y a des gens comme a dans la taverne ?? mais c'est super intressant   ..des noms ...des noms


rothen  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ah bon   ...il y a des gens comme a dans la taverne ?? mais c'est super intressant   ..des noms ...des noms


A une certaine poque oui, mais c'tait quelques annes en arrire, quand la taverne avait un autre visage (que de souvenirs...), je pense que le logo "alternatif" de la faq s(c)m, les concours miss/mister dvp, une histoire d'araignes, d'aspirateur et de lance flamme... devraient rappeler de bons souvenir  certain(e)s  ::zoubi:: , mais chuuuut je n'en dirais pas plus...

----------


## giragu03

> A une certaine poque oui, mais c'tait quelques annes en arrire, quand la taverne avait un autre visage (que de souvenirs...), je pense que le logo "alternatif" de la faq s(c)m, les concours miss/mister dvp, une histoire d'araignes, d'aspirateur et de lance flamme... devraient rappeler de bons souvenir  certain(e)s , mais chuuuut je n'en dirais pas plus...


Ah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, l'aspirateur et le lance flamme....

----------


## rothen

> rothen


non mais c'est quoi cet effront  ::calim2:: 

alors que je suis la puret mme ..une vraie fleur bleue  ::mouarf3:: 

par contre ..pour m'enrichir je veux bien avoir le lien vers ces posts interessants ...bon , pour dans 15 jours , l j'aurai le temps  :;):  ..il est jamais trop tard pour s'instruire  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

> ah bon   ...il y a des gens comme a dans la taverne ?? mais c'est super intressant   ..des noms ...des noms


tu peux m'inclure dans ce groupe de dbauchs  ::oops::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je veux bien avoir le lien vers ces posts interessants


En effet il sont trs intressants car  l'origine de plusieurs "records" du forum. 

Pour les liens, je ne les ai plus en rfrence dsol, mais aprs une recherche des les trfonds et autres abysses de la taverne, tu devrais les trouver.

----------


## giragu03

> non mais c'est quoi cet effront 
> 
> alors que je suis la puret mme ..une vraie fleur bleue 
> 
> par contre ..pour m'enrichir je veux bien avoir le lien vers ces posts interessants ...bon , pour dans 15 jours , l j'aurai le temps  ..il est jamais trop tard pour s'instruire


Je ne vais pas revenir sur certaines choses que tu nous as dites au cours de ce post (une certaine soire spaghetti entre filles, par exemple...).
En posts intressants, tu as miss DVP 2007 (le problme c'est que si tu te mets  tout lire, on ne te revoit pas avant trois mois...) : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d35...ss-dvp-2007-a/

----------


## shadowmoon

> (une certaine soire spaghetti entre filles, par exemple...).


Qui se termine comme dans la belle et la clochard  ?  ::salive:: 

Ou je fais fausse route ?





> (le problme c'est que si tu te mets  tout lire, on ne te revoit pas avant trois mois...)


Sauf si elle grille trop de neurones (au moins la moiti) en le lisant, ce qui est un risque non ngligeable vu la bte.

----------


## ManusDei

> rothten  (to the corps)


Tu ne voulais pas plutt crire a, pour parler de dbauche ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ...rotten ...pour parler de dbauche ?


A ce niveau l, ce n'est plus de la dbauche, on est dans l'extreme trash hardcore, et encore je suis en dessous de la vrit en disant a.

----------


## Rachel

Auteur !!! Rothen rclame tes oeuvres littraires

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur !!! Rothen rclame tes oeuvres littraires


euh  ::koi:: 

Aspirateur et lance-flammes  ::koi::  Je me souviens de la pole de Celira ou c'tait BiM ?

----------


## sevyc64

Miss 2007, on a accs aux photos ou non ?

----------


## rothen

> Miss 2007, on a accs aux photos ou non ?


 MDR ..c'est ton cot clibataire qui te travaille  ::mouarf::  

sinon , j'ai hte d'aller lire ce post , il a l'air de promettre de bons moments  :;): 


> Qui se termine comme dans la belle et la clochard  ?


euh non  ::calim2::  ..beaucoup moins romantique  ::?: 

sinon , j'ai rien compris a votre truc de Rotten  :8O:  ...vous pouvez m'expliquer ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> sinon , j'ai rien compris a votre truc de Rotten  ...vous pouvez m'expliquer ?


Rotten to the core = Pourri(e) jusqu' la molle en anglais. L dans le sens de dcadente.

----------


## giragu03

> euh 
> 
> Aspirateur et lance-flammes  Je me souviens de la pole de Celira ou c'tait BiM ?


L'aspirateur et le lance-flammes, c'tait LineLe (il y avait une histoire d'araigne aussi). La pole, j'aurais dit Caro-Line, mais ma mmoire me trompe peut-tre.

De mmoire, les photos n'taient pas accessibles. Il me semble que LGM avait fait un portail pour le vote (et que seuls les participantes et le jury avaient accs aux photos) et il fallait que les participantes mettent leur profil en public pour que tout le monde puisse y avoir accs. Pas sr que le portail soit toujours en place (et pas le courage de regarder).

Bonne journe  tous.

 ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

> Rotten to the core = Pourri(e) jusqu' la molle en anglais. L dans le sens de dcadente.


 ah bon , c'est comme a que vous me voyez  ::calim2:: 

alors heureusement que je me retiens sur le forum  ::wow:: ...qu'est-ce que ca serait  ::mouarf3::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour en ce mercredi matin pluvieux  ::calim2::

----------


## shadowmoon

> L'aspirateur et le lance-flammes, c'tait LineLe ... La pole, j'aurais dit Caro-Line...
> 
> ... LGM avait fait un portail pour le vote (et que seuls les participantes et le jury avaient accs aux photos) et il fallait que les participantes mettent leur profil en public pour que tout le monde puisse y avoir accs.


Je confirme le tout, tu as une bonne mmoire. Sinon bonne recherche et bonne  lecture  rothen

----------


## sevyc64

Bonjour en ce mercredi de grand soleil  ::langue2::  24C annonc cet aprs-midi




> L'AVOCAT ET SA POURSUITE...
> 
> Ceci est la meilleure histoire d'avocat de l'anne et probablement du sicle au complet.
> 
> Un avocat de la ville de Charlotte (Caroline du Nord) avait achet une bote de 24 cigares trs rares et trs chers et les a ensuite assurs contre le feu entre autres. Dans le mois qui suivit, ayant consomm son entire rserve de cigares et n'ayant pas encore effectu le premier paiement de sa police d'assurance, l'avocat envoya une rclamation  sa compagnie d'assurance. 
> 
> Dans sa rclamation, l'avocat indiqua que les cigares avaient t perdus "dans une srie de petits incendies". La compagnie d'assurance refusa de payer en citant la raison vidente : que l'homme avait consomm les cigares de faon normale. L'avocat intenta une poursuite... ET LA GAGNA !
> 
> En dlivrant son verdict le juge fut d'accord avec la compagnie d'assurance que la rclamation tait de nature tout  fait frivole. Le juge indiqua cependant que l'avocat dtenait une police de la compagnie qui garantissait que les cigares taient assurs et que ces derniers taient absolument protgs contre le feu sans dfinir ce qui constituait un incendie "acceptable". Le juge dclara donc la compagnie dans l'obligation de rembourser l'avocat.
> ...

----------


## Auteur

> L'aspirateur et le lance-flammes, c'tait LineLe (il y avait une histoire d'araigne aussi). La pole, j'aurais dit Caro-Line, mais ma mmoire me trompe peut-tre.





> Je confirme le tout, tu as une bonne mmoire.


non, non, Caro-line c'est la louche et la pole c'est Celira  ::mrgreen:: 
BiM ce sont les lapins crtins  ::aie:: 


Caro-Line, Celira, BiM si vous passez par ici  ::kiss::   ::kiss::   ::kiss:: 



sevyc64 : excellente cette histoire, c'est l'arroseur arros. Il voulu jouer au plus malin il a perdu.  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> non, non, caro-line c'est la louche et la pole c'est Celira



 ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::  mea culpa dsol, "j'ai la mmoire qui flanche, j'me souviens plus trs bien ..."

----------


## Auteur

> mea culpa dsol, "j'ai la mmoire qui flanche, j'me souviens plus trs bien ..."


Jeanne Moreau (1963)

----------


## FirePrawn

Excellent ton histoire d'avocat Yves !  ::ptdr::

----------


## lper

Coucou,
vous tes en forme ce matin, (bien fait pour l'avocat)  ::D: 
Sinon comme Auteur ne le fait pas, moi je fais un  ::zoubi::   Linele, c'est bientt notre anniversaire commun en plus !

----------


## giragu03

sevyc64 : C'est excellent !  ::ptdr:: 

Pfff, ces filles et leurs utilisations hors norme des ustensiles de cuisine. On ne s'y retrouve plus.

Auteur et Shadowmoon, vous n'en avez pas marre avec vos vieilles chansons !  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> vos vieilles chansons !


Je ne les trouve pas si vieilles que a, si je me mets  citer celles que je considrent comme vraiment vieilles, tu vas pas tre du du voyage (temporel).

----------


## Lady

Rothen tu crois qu'on doit se trouver une ustensile de cuisine ftiche pour s'intgrer  la population fminine du forum ??

Est ce que le cure dent est ligible? (c'est un emprunt/hommage  ma mre qui s'en sert pour piquer les fesses de mes amis qui l'appel madame au lieu d'utiliser son prnom)

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne les trouve pas si vieilles que a, si je me mets  citer celles que je considrent comme vraiment vieilles, tu vas pas tre du du voyage (temporel).


 Si tu reviens jamais danser chez Temporel 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4W1JOFGAw"]Bal Chez Temporel - YouTube[/ame]

C'tait de l'ironie.
Si tu regardes un peu plus haut dans le topic (une vingtaine de messages plus haut), j'ai juste cit Frhel et Les Frres Jacques et j'ai parl de Thodore Botrel et Aristide Bruant... Plus haut, je disais que ma chanson prfre tait Comme un petit coquelicot de Mouloudji.
Donc, les annes 60, a ne me parat pas vieux non plus...
[EDIT]En fait, il faut remonter une soixantaine de messages en arrire... Il faut dire que a dfile tellement vite les pages. Et pour info, la radio que j'coute me diffuse actuellement "Maman la plus belle du monde" de Andr Claveau...[/EDIT]

----------


## shadowmoon

> ...s'intgrer  la population fminine du forum ??


 ::nono::  ::nono::  ::nono::  Non, pas celle du forum, la population fminine de la taverne, la diffrence est de taille, crois-en mon exprience dans cette partie "spciale" du forum




> C'tait de l'ironie.


Je m'en doute bien, mais je suis d'une humeur taquine ce matin  :;):

----------


## Rachel

> Je ne les trouve pas si vieilles que a, si je me mets  citer celles que je considrent comme vraiment vieilles, tu vas pas tre du du voyage (temporel).


oh oui *.* ! un petit charles trnet ou un maurice chevalier, pour animer la salle  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> Non, pas celle du forum, la population fminine de la taverne, la diffrence est de taille, crois-en mon exprience dans cette partie "spciale" du forum
> 
> 
> 
> Je m'en doute bien, mais je suis d'une humeur taquine ce matin


Si on dite en mme temps nos messages, la conversation va tre dure  suivre...
Je retourne bosser en coutant Andr Claveau.



> oh oui *.* ! un petit charles trnet ou un maurice chevalier, pour animer la salle


C'est quoi ces chansons de jeunes ! Un petit Dranem (Le trou de mon quai) par exemple !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVX7N3Bh5Xk"]Le trou de mon quai - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si on dite en mme temps nos messages, la conversation va tre dure  suivre...


Justement, je trouve que ce genre de truc va bien avec mon humeur du moment non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Justement, je trouve que ce genre de truc va bien avec mon humeur du moment non ?


C'est pas faux. Et ne me demande pas ce que je n'ai pas compris  ::lol:: 

Alors Lady et Rothen, vous avez choisi vos ustensiles de cuisine ? Ecumoire ? Cocotte-minute ? Spatule ?
 ::zoubi::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Alors Lady et Rothen, vous avez choisi vos ustensiles de cuisine ? Ecumoire ? Cocotte-minute ? Spatule ?


Pas toute la cocotte-minute alors, question de poids, a risque dtre trop lourd pour l'utiliser, mais juste le couvercle a doit tre envisageable non ?

----------


## Lady

Le cure dent vous va pas ?

Je rflchi encore sinon. Y a bien le baby-cook mais c'est temporaire ma fille va bien finir par manger comme nous.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Le cure dent vous va pas ?


Le problme, c'est que s'il est en bois, tu a intrt  prvoir du stock, car ce genre l se casse facilement. En plastique bien dur, c'est dj un peu plus rsistant, mais le must a reste ceux en mtal ou en cramique et en plus, au besoin, tu peux les aiguiser

----------


## Lady

> Le problme, c'est que s'il est en bois, tu a intrt  prvoir du stock, car ce genre l se casse facilement. En plastique bien dur, c'est dj un peu plus rsistant, mais le must a reste ceux en mtal ou en cramique et en plus, au besoin, tu peux les aiguiser


Ah oui ma grand mre en avait des comme a en forme de sabre et d'pe sur un support tout en mtal ouvrag .... Mince je me demande o ils sont passs, c'tait presque une oeuvre d'art!!!

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ah oui ma grand mre en avait des comme a en forme de sabre et d'pe sur un support tout en mtal ouvrag


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  J'ai pens  ceux-l car, comme toi, ma grand mre en avait : des petites pes enfonces dans des tonneaux miniatures.

----------


## rothen

ouh l ..la forme que vous avez ce matin , super   ::ccool:: ...mais j'ai beaucoup de mal  vous suivre  ::mouarf:: 

je m'enerve avec mon verre pour les gros bijoux , comme celui-l  fait 1 cm , au cutter j'arrive pas le couper  ::?: , alors je le fais avec la Taurus , dont vous m'avez donn le mode d'emploi , un boulot de titan pour le polir aprs ...et en plus au four j'ai pas trouv le bon rglage , une partie craque  ::cry::  ...bon , ben l , j'arrte avec ce verre l ...je verrai plus tard  ::calim2:: 

sinon , pour la musique , vous tes sympa ...mais euh ce genre de musique c'est pas du tout mon truc   ::aie:: ..vous pouvez pas mettre des trucs plus rcents ...l je commence  dprimer  ::calim2::  ..mme si ici pour l'instant il y a du soleil , je prfererai un truc qui bouge plus pour me mettre en forme  :;): 

sinon Sevyc , j'ai ador ce que tu as mis ...je trouve la fin trs morale ...comme dit Laurent , bien fait pour l'avocat  :;):  ( Pour ton anniv , t'as pas mis ta date de naissance ...je pourrai pas te le souhaiter  ::cry::  )




> Rothen tu crois qu'on doit se trouver une ustensile de cuisine ftiche pour s'intgrer  la population fminine du forum ??
> 
> Est ce que le cure dent est ligible? (c'est un emprunt/hommage  ma mre qui s'en sert pour piquer les fesses de mes amis qui l'appel madame au lieu d'utiliser son prnom)


coucou lady  :;):  j'adore l'histoire du cure dent  ::lol::  pour l'ustensile , en ce qui me concerne , aucune ide ...c'est pas mon truc  ::mouarf:: 
je vais rflechir

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous pouvez pas mettre des trucs plus rcents


Pour ce genre de musique, tu peux aller faire un tour ici, mais c'est  tes risques et prils, je t'aurais prvenu !

----------


## lper

> ( Pour ton anniv , t'as pas mis ta date de naissance ...je pourrai pas te le souhaiter  )


C'est le jour anniversaire de Canal+  ::mrgreen:: 
(un petit travail de recherche qui ne devrait pas tre trop ardu)... ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est le jour anniversaire de Canal+ 
> [


Pas loin,  quelques jours prs.

C'est presque (3/7mes pour ceux qui veulent s'amuser  compter)  mi-chemin entre lanniversaire de Canal+ et lanniversaire de Vanessa Paradis, dont j'ai exactement le mme age (juste quelques jours de + qu'elle donc)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Pas loin,  quelques jours prs.


Encore une sal... de scorpion ! ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Non plus !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Avec vos discussion je suis tomb sur la page wikipedia de mon jour d'anniversaire. Pas grand chose de rjouissant sauf peut tre a : premier vol en montgolfire habite. (bon bien avant mon anne de naissance ...)

----------


## giragu03

> Encore une sal... de scorpion !


lper, tu as un problme avec les scorpions ?  ::rouleau::  (tiens j'ai choisi mon arme  ::aie:: )




> Pour ce genre de musique, tu peux aller faire un tour ici, mais c'est  tes risques et prils, je t'aurais prvenu !


Enfin, le sujet ne prsume en rien de l'poque des chansons (j'en avais cit une ou deux, certes pas dans les anciennes que j'coute, mais toutes rcentes non plus). Sinon il y a ce sujet-l (mais l encore pas de dates), http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...s-bruit-tache/ ou celui-ci http://www.developpez.net/forums/d25...-ecoutez-quoi/
Allez rothen, puisque tu l'aimes bien  ::zoubi::  :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rju_MlQxeMU"]MARI TRINI EN FRANCES - LAISSE-MOI REVER.wmv - YouTube[/ame]




> Avec vos discussion je suis tomb sur la page wikipedia de mon jour d'anniversaire. Pas grand chose de rjouissant sauf peut tre a : premier vol en montgolfire habite. (bon bien avant mon anne de naissance ...)


Tu as bien fait de prciser  ::aie::  (je sens que je vais faire les frais de cure-dents en mtal...)

----------


## shadowmoon

> (tiens j'ai choisi mon arme )


D'ailleurs c'est fou comme on te reconnait bien ...







 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> (je sens que je vais faire les frais de cure-dents en mtal...)


Bon courage !  ::mouarf:: 

J'ai toujours mes aiguilles  tricoter si jamais... ::evil::

----------


## rothen

eh voil ..avec tous vos posts j'avance plus du tout dans mon verre  ::mouarf:: 

me suis fait 1/2 de gym sur des chansons du lien de Thomas  ::zoubi::  enfin , celles qui bougeaient bien  ::mouarf:: 

une seance nostalgie avec Mary Trini , merci Guillaume  ::zoubi:: 

et l je suis entrain d'essayer de trouver vos dates d'anniversaire  ::mouarf:: 

et avec tout ca , j'ai encore pas trouv quel ustensile de cuisine je pourrais incarner  ::mouarf3::  ...bon , pour ca , vous pourriez me donner des ides ..c'est pour vous tre agrable aprs tout  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> eh voil ..avec tous vos posts j'avance plus du tout dans mon verre 
> 
> me suis fait 1/2 de gym sur des chansons du lien de Thomas  enfin , celles qui bougeaient bien 
> 
> une seance nostalgie avec Mary Trini , merci Guillaume 
> 
> et l je suis entrain d'essayer de trouver vos dates d'anniversaire 
> 
> et avec tout ca , j'ai encore pas trouv quel ustensile de cuisine je pourrais incarner  ...bon , pour ca , vous pourriez me donner des ides ..c'est pour vous tre agrable aprs tout


Je t'aide pour mon anniversaire, c'est le jour de l'armistice de la premire guerre mondiale (mais pas la mme anne... encore que, vu ce que j'coute comme musique, on pourrait croire).
On ne te demande pas d'incarner un ustensile, on te demande de t'en servir comme arme (enfin en tous cas, c'tait la mode chez les filles de la taverne il y a quelques annes).
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Lady

> Je t'aide pour mon anniversaire, c'est le jour de l'armistice de la premire guerre mondiale (*mais pas la mme anne*... encore que, vu ce que j'coute comme musique, on pourrait croire).
> On ne te demande pas d'incarner un ustensile, on te demande de t'en servir comme arme (enfin en tous cas, c'tait la mode chez les filles de la taverne il y a quelques annes).


Tu tend le bton pour te faire battre (ou le cure dent pour te faire piquer ??)

----------


## giragu03

> Tu tend le bton pour te faire battre (ou le cure dent pour te faire piquer ??)


Oh oui, des piqres de cure-dents...

----------


## rothen

> On ne te demande pas d'incarner un ustensile, on te demande de t'en servir comme arme (enfin en tous cas, c'tait la mode chez les filles de la taverne il y a quelques annes).


  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  je suis toujours aussi blonde  ::mouarf::  ..bon , alors vous pouvez quand mme me donner des ides , avec quoi vous voulez que je vous tape ?  ::fou:: 

et t'as bien fait de prciser pour ton anne de naissance  ::ange:: 

ah , au fait , en parlant des filles ,  part Lady et Lola ...il y en a d'autres dans ce post ?  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> avec quoi vous voulez que je vous tape ?


En suivant mon instinct de conservation, je vais rpondre : rien !

----------


## giragu03

> je suis toujours aussi blonde  ..bon , alors vous pouvez quand mme me donner des ides , avec quoi vous voulez que je vous tape ? 
> 
> et t'as bien fait de prciser pour ton anne de naissance 
> 
> ah , au fait , en parlant des filles ,  part Lady et Lola ...il y en a d'autres dans ce post ?


Oui, j'ai prcis... Parce que si j'tais n en 1918, a voudrait dire que j'coute des vieilles chansons qui sont sorties avant ma naissance (par exemple, le tube de Jean-Baptiste Clment...).
Pour les ustensiles, j'avais donn quelques ides (liste non exhaustive a va de soit).
Pour la dernire question, j'ajouterais rothen  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Avec un peu de chance et au rythme actuel, je prvois le 3000me post pour ton anniversaire 
sign lperadamus
Sinon j'accepte tout sauf l'aspirateur, car comme les chats, a fout la trouille !  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

juste une parenthse  ::mouarf:: 

en cherchant la colle pour mes blires ...que j'ai d'ailleurs toujours pas trouve  ::cry::  ...je suis tombe sur ce drole de truc :



ca peut servir  quoi  :8O:  ...on les voit pas bien , mais il y a plein de petits trous

sinon ...je cherche toujours quelque chose d'assez sympa et solide ..pour vous battre ...vais tester une louche ancienne que j'ai trouve aussi en cherchant ma colle  ::mouarf::  ..en gnral , ce qui est ancien est plus costaud    ::aie:: 



> Avec un peu de chance et au rythme actuel, je prvois le 3000me post pour ton anniversaire 
> sign lperadamus
> Sinon j'accepte tout sauf l'aspirateur, car comme les chats, a fout la trouille !


fragile en plus le petit  ::mouarf::  ..pour le 3000eme ...si je suis encore l  ::calim2:: ..ca sera plutt pour le mien  :;): .

----------


## MiaowZedong

Non, je rve....ce n'est pas ce que je crois, si?

J'en avais jamais vu avant  :8O:

----------


## FirePrawn

Une rgle rapporteur boussole ?  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

Une rgle curvimtre !

----------


## shadowmoon

> je suis tombe sur ce drole de truc :


Si je me souviens bien, ce truc permet de faire les conversions entre distances franaise et anglaise sur les cartes gographiques,  les trous servent  mettre des points de repre au crayon, et le rouleau permet de faire des mesures suprieures  la limite de la rgles

----------


## sevyc64

Une rgle  tracer des parallles  ::mrgreen:: 

L'espce de cylindre en bas est un rouleau qui aide  faire glisser la rgle parfaitement (quasiment) paralllement.

Aprs les trous c'est pour le curvimtre, c'est  dire dplacer la rgle comme un compas.
J'avais appris  m'en servir en dessin indus, mais je saurais faire, je crois, aujourd'hui

----------


## rothen

eh bien ...ca n'a pas train ..vous tes dous quand mme  ::ccool:: 

bon , je sais pas trop  quoi ce truc va pouvoir me servir , ni ce qu'il faisait dans les affaires " verre"  ::mouarf::  en fait je pense que mon mari devait s'en servir pour faire les plans de vol du flight simulator ..c'est possible ca ?  ::roll:: ...sinon , je vois pas ...enfin , dans le verre je vois pas de trop a quoi ca pourrait servir  :8O:

----------


## Bovino

> ni ce qu'il faisait dans les affaires " verre"


Peut-tre une ralisation perso de ton mari !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Peut-tre une ralisation perso de ton mari !


 MDR  ::ptdr::  mais tu sais , avec lui , tout est possible ...je vais de dcouverte en dcouverte en rangeant  ::mouarf::  il adorait innover  ::aie:: 

bon , entre temps , j'ai retrouv la colle ..alors je vais aller mettre mes blires ...j'ai horreur de ca  ::calim2::  passer la dremel pour matifi , nettoyer  l'alcool , mesurer le milieu ...et coller ...dit comme ca , ca va ...mais il y a toujours quelque chose qui cloche ..trop de colle ...ou ca glisse ..bref , je vais m'enerver  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> nettoyer  l'alcool


Oh !  :8O: 
Tu peux me le faire aussi !  ::haha::

----------


## sevyc64

> en fait je pense que mon mari devait s'en servir pour faire les plans de vol du flight simulator ..c'est possible ca ?


C'est mme trs probable, c'est une des utilisations

----------


## rothen

> Oh ! 
> Tu peux me le faire aussi !


 pas de souci ...passes quand tu veux ...je fais a trs bien  ::mouarf::  ...mais c'est qu'en exterieur hein  ::aie:: 

oui , Yves , je pense aussi , vu le nombre de cartes d'aviation qu'il avait  :;):

----------


## Lady

> pas de souci ...passes quand tu veux ...je fais a trs bien  ...mais c'est qu'en exterieur hein


Y a certains endroit ou en "interieur" ca doit pas faire du bien .... 

(je sort ? ... pardonne moi je dmnage demain et j'ai pas fini les cartons !!!)

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

ah ben aujourd'hui , c'est bien calme ...mme pas une petite histoire drle ou une chanson  ::calim2:: ....on voit que vous avez tout donn hier  ::mouarf:: 




> Y a certains endroit ou en "interieur" ca doit pas faire du bien .... 
> (je sort ? ... pardonne moi je dmnage demain et j'ai pas fini les cartons !!!)


euh non , moi je vois pas o ...enfin , ca dpend peut-tre de l'alcool  ::mouarf:: 
en tous cas bon courage Lady pour ton dmnagement ..j'espre que tu as plein d'amis pour venir t'aider  :;):  

bon ...moi , je continue mon expo ...mais c'est pas  Lille ( j'ai vu que j'avais oubli de te rpondre ) mais dans mon coin ..en fait je la fais surtout pour faire plaisir  un ami , celui qui l'organise  :;): ...mais je me souvenais plus que ca faisait autant de boulot ..euh enfin quand on s'y prend trop tard bien sr  ::yaisse:: 
bon , alors ...une petite histoire drle ...ou il y a aussi un lien chez vous pour ce genre de chose ? 
en tous cas , j'ai bien besoin de me drider , un temps affreux ici  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Plus on dort, plus on est fatigu ! Wtf ?!  ::triste::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ah ben aujourd'hui , c'est bien calme ...mme pas une petite histoire drle ou une chanson


Perso, je coince sur un truc au travail et a commence  m'nerver, je vais aller voir sur la chat si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

----------


## giragu03

> Perso, je coince sur un truc au travail et a commence  m'nerver, je vais aller voir sur la chat si quelqu'un peut m'aider.


Pareil, bien pris au boulot aujourd'hui (je coinais aussi sur quelque chose) et un truc (bien sr urgent) qui m'est revenu dans la figure... On cumule avec une runion et il est 16h pour que je commence  remonter  la surface et  voir un petit peu le jour...
Bonne fin de journe  tous.
Rothen, je t'envoie un petit peu de soleil


 ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

ah ben tout le monde est dbord aujourd'hui ...mme moi  ::mouarf:: 

merci Guillaume pour ce soleil  ::zoubi::  , celle -l j'aime bien ..en plus ca a ramen le vrai en Lorraine , ca fait du bien  :;): 

bon , mme pas un seul dispo pour nous raconter quelque chose ?  ::calim2::

----------


## lper

Bon une devinette  juste pour toi Rothen, j'ai mis la solution en blanc dessous si jamais...

Quelle diffrence entre la tour Eiffel, une chemise et la famille...

La tour Eiffel est colossale et la chemise est sale au col...

----------


## Lung

> Bon une devinette  juste pour toi Rothen, j'ai mis la solution en blanc dessous si jamais...
> 
> Quelle diffrence entre la tour Eiffel, une chemise et la famille...
> 
> La tour Eiffel est colossale et la chemise est sale au col...


Je ne vois pas la famille dans la solution.

 ::koi::

----------


## lper

> et la famille ?


Elle va bien merci !

j'ai volontairement modifi ta reponse pour l'effet...dsol... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  pas pu venir tout de suite ...quel bol j'ai eu ... :;): ..il y en a un qui s'est fait avoir avant moi  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::

----------


## giragu03

> Elle va bien merci !
> 
> j'ai volontairement modifi ta reponse pour l'effet...dsol...


C'est le problme avec ces blagues  l'crit, les rponses sont plus labores qu' l'oral et du coup moins prvisibles (et surtout elles sortent du cadre prvu).
Je ne connaissais pas, mais c'est  ressortir (surtout que tu peux mettre la famille avec n'importe quelle blague de diffrence entre x et y).
Rothen, je me dotais bien que cette chanson te plairait ( force, je commence  cerner un petit peu tes gots musicaux  :;): ).
Bonne nuit.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

-440

oui  part a je n'ai rien  ajouter  ::oops:: 


ah si.....  ::zoubi::  Rothen

----------


## giragu03

> -440
> 
> oui  part a je n'ai rien  ajouter 
> 
> 
> ah si.....  Rothen


Auteur, j'ai une petite question pour toi : tu as une vie en dehors de la taverne ?  ::aie:: 
(et au passage a fait un message de plus pour se rapprocher des 3000)

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur, j'ai une petite question pour toi : tu as une vie en dehors de la taverne ?


m'en parle pas je viens de revoir de vieilles discussions tavernicoles  ::aie::  dont celle-ci, les lections des miss et mister dvp, l'anniversaire de LineLe (le lance-flammes c'est elle), et pleins de dlires. Que de souvenirs  ::cry::

----------


## LittleWhite

Saviez vous qu'il y a un monde en dehors de la Taverne, avec plein de discussions techniques et plein de choses  ::):   ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> Saviez vous qu'il y a un monde en dehors de la Taverne, avec plein de discussions techniques et plein de choses


ah ? Je ne savais pas. Tu peux me montrer o c'est ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Ce soir week-end youpiii !

----------


## LittleWhite

> ah ? Je ne savais pas. Tu peux me montrer o c'est ?


Oui, c'est a, dehors l'autre monde.
Un monde fabuleux, avec plein de dangers, de piges, de gens qui font peur et encore plus que je ne serai dcrire (ou comment cacher le fait que je ne trouve pas de mots).

----------


## sevyc64

Spcial ddicace  Rothen (les grosses voitures c'est son rayon) :




> Sur l'autoroute, un contrle radar enregistre une Ferrari  19 km/h. Le policier qui vient d'effectuer le constat rattrape donc, en trottinant, le vhicule et tape  la vitre pour demander des explications.
> Au volant, une blonde lui rpond en souriant : "Je respecte les limites de vitesse indiques sur les panneaux. Il y a inscrit A19, alors je vais  19 ..."
> Le policier rpond en souriant : "Mais non, A19, c'est le numro de l'autoroute, ce n'est pas la limite de vitesse!"
> Et regardant la passagre, il rajoute : "Et vous devriez vous dpcher car votre amie brune a l'air d'tre malade. Elle est toute blanche..."
> Et la blonde : "Je crois que c'est parce qu'on vient de quitter l'A313!!!"


enjoy!

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

eh oui , on est dj vendredi..Lady est dans les Starting Block pour son dmnagement  :;):  , moi pour mon expo ...et vous , pour quoi ?  ::roll:: 

j'ai ador l'histoire du poulet ...merci Auteur  ::zoubi::  ,( va falloir que je garde le lien pour lire ce post pendant les longues soires d'hiver  :;):  ) et celle de la Ferrari , meri Yves  ::zoubi::  ..313  ...ca j'ai encore pas essay , mais ca doit dcoiffer  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas , ca m'a fait du bien de rire un peu , je pense moins que je suis loin d'avoir tout de prt pour mon expo de demain ..Mais bon , celle-l c'est pas grave , c'est juste un truc sympa  :;): 

par contre j'ai besoin de vous tous pour m'aider : je dois choisir une photo d'un de mes bijoux pour le catalogue d'une grande expo au Luxembourg , ma premire de ce genre l ...et je voudrais pas me louper  ::oops:: 

aidez-moi  la choisir  ::calim2:: 
photo 1 :


photo 2 :


photo 3 :


photo 4:


photo 5:


elles sont de style diffrents ...et j'arrive pas me dcider ...je compte sur vous tous , mme ceux qui suivent le post sans crire , ca serait sympa de venir l donner votre avis , ca me ferait bien plaisir  :;): 

vous avez tout le WE , j'envois l'inscription lundi AM ou mardi 

alors  vous de me dire laquelle vous prfrez 
 ::merci::  de prendre un peu de temps pour le faire ..ca m'aidera bien  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Perso, je dirais la 4, sinon la 1. Les autres, je trouve que les bijoux ne ressortent pas bien sur les arrires plans (trop de dtails dans l'arrire-plan qui noient ceux du bijoux)
c'est mon cot cartsien, j'aime les choses claires, nettes et tranches.

----------


## Rachel

bonjour Rothen  ::kiss:: 
je te commande le n3, a pourrait plaire aux dames  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Salut salut,



> (...) alors  vous de me dire laquelle vous prfrez 
>  de prendre un peu de temps pour le faire ..ca m'aidera bien


Alors c'est mon ct "tu vois toujours que le ngatif" qui ressort, mais je dirai que j'en prfre aucune...

Pourquoi ? parce que tes beaux objets sont noys dans leurs dcors,  part le premier.
En plus tu devrais tourner tes photos de 90 dans le sens anti-horaire (en vertical, quoi), et enfin, j'aime pas le premier objet  cause des petites bulles, sinon c'tait mon chouchou  :8-): 
Les 2, 3 et 5 sont pas mal (sur le 4, j'aime pas la trace blanche dans le noir en plein milieu), mais les fonds gchent tout, je trouve : mets donc a sur du papier gris lger uni...

Bon app',
[EDIT] et voil, grill par Yves  ::cry::  [/EDIT]

----------


## shadowmoon

J'hsite entre la sobrit du premier, qui  mon avis devrait plaire au hommes et l'explosion de couleur du quatrime, qui pourrait tre du gout de la gente fminine. 

Pour le catalogue de l'exposition, as-tu moyen de faire un montage pour les montrer tous les deux ?

----------


## rothen

ah ben , super  ::ccool::  , ca bouge  :;): 

continuez ...il faut beaucoup d'avis   :;):  je ferai un premier point en soire ..

juste 2 prcisions , ne pas oublier que c'est pour des Luxembourgeois , ils aiment le ct " riche"...et que mme si les photos ne conviennent pas , n'est-ce pas J-P  ::mouarf::  ...ca sera entre celles l , et qu'une seule , pas de montage possible ..
de toutes faons je suis dj  la bourre pour demain , impossible de refaire des photos , surtout que pour voir les nuances , elles doivent tre faite  la lumire naturelle et l en Lorraine , aujourd'hui il n'y a pas la luminosit requise ...donc c'est entre celles l que vous devez choisir  ::yaisse:: 

A vous ..les habituels ...et ceux de passage ...tous les avis sont utiles  :;):

----------


## lper

Bonjour, ::zoubi:: 
le 1 aussi je prfre malgr les 2 petits dfauts.
T'as eu chaud hier Rothen... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> T'as eu chaud hier Rothen...


H ben voil, c'est parfait comme a  ::P:

----------


## Barsy

> elles sont de style diffrents ...et j'arrive pas me dcider ...je compte sur vous tous , mme ceux qui suivent le post sans crire , ca serait sympa de venir l donner votre avis , ca me ferait bien plaisir


Je fais parti des gens qui lisent le post sans crire. Dsol, j'ai plus trop de temps en ce moment.

Pour ce qui est des photos, j'ai une prfrence pour les numros 2 et 4.  Toutefois, je pense que cela serait du plus bel effet si, sur les photos, ces pendentifs taient accompagns d'un joli dcollet  ::D:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi je prfre le 1.
Dsol de ne pas trop rester je suis un peu short en temps...

----------


## Jipt

Non, pas en short, on a dit en dcollet  ::ccool:: 

Bon wik  toutes et  tous,  ::kiss2::   rothen,

----------


## rothen

> Toutefois, je pense que cela serait du plus bel effet si, sur les photos, ces pendentifs taient accompagns d'un joli dcollet


coucou Sylvain  ::zoubi::  ...ah , ca c'est bien les hommes  ::lol::  faut pas oublier que c'est surtout les femmes qui achtent ce genre de choses  ::mouarf:: 




> Bon wik  toutes et  tous,   rothen,


merci J-P , c'est gentil  ::zoubi:: 

du coup je me rends compte que j'ai compltement oubli de vous le souhaiter ...alors 
TRES BON WE A TOUS 

et surtout , n'oubliez pas de voter pour un bijou ...mme si vous ne mettez pas de mot avec ... ::merci::

----------


## Auteur

> et surtout , n'oubliez pas de voter pour un bijou ...mme si vous ne mettez pas de mot avec ...


a vot, mais je ne dirai pas pour lequel puisque je ne mets pas de mots avec  ::aie:: 


oui, je sais c'est nul, mais c'est le week-end  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> coucou Sylvain  ...ah , ca c'est bien les hommes  faut pas oublier que c'est surtout les femmes qui achtent ce genre de choses


Et parce que d'aprs toi, il n'y a que les hommes qui sont sensibles aux dcollets ?
Y qu'a regarder la vido qui tourne sur le net en ce moment ou Hilary Clinton matte gnreusement le dcollet de Christina Agilera lors d'une remise de prix

----------


## giragu03

::salut:: 
Pour ce qui est du vote, je dirais soit 1, soit 4.
Bonne journe  tous.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> H ben voil, c'est parfait comme a


Merci  :;): 
(au moins quelqu'un qui a remarqu)...

----------


## Lady

Bonjour  tous!

J'ai survcue a mon dmnagement !! bon juste quelques courbature et un rhume refil par ma charmante fille (elle a une version nez qui coule comme les chute du niagara et en  donc profit pour baptiser le canape tout neuf ... mais pas avec de l'eau bnite ( ::cry:: ))

Enfin bref ... Les cartons ne sont pas encore tous dfait mais hier on a installer le plus important : les PCs et la box internet!  ::mrgreen:: 


Sinon pour Rothen --> j'hsite entre 3 et 4 :
La 3 car c'est le bijoux le plus original mais la photo est un peu fade et la 4 car c'est la photo qui en met le plus plein les yeux je trouve ...

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

encore un WE hard pour moi ...dormi 3 h  ::wow:: ...faut que j'arrte ,  mon age je ne vais pas tenir longtemps comme a  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas , l'expo super ..dj pas trop mal  vendu , mais surtout retrouv pleins de copains perdus de vue depuis longtemps ..ca m'a fait un bien fou  ::yaisse:: 

En ce qui concerne le vote pour l'instant c'est la 4 ...bon , les autres , vous avez jusqu' ce soir pour donner votre avis ..alors je compte sur vous  :;):  

Contente pour toi Lady que ton dmnagement se soit bien pass ...apparemment les meubles ont pu passer sans tre tronconn  ::mouarf:: 

sinon ,Laurent , je comprends pas ...comment J-P a pu voir la photo avec le dcollet ..elle n'y tait pas dans le post  ::roll::  l on la voit bien ...d'ailleurs je trouve que c'est une super ide de porter les bijoux comme ca , je vais lancer ca dans mon coin et faire ce genre de chose en clip pour Nol ...ca devrait plaire ..vous croyez pas ?  ::wink:: 

par contre , Yves j'ai pas vu la vido dont tu parles ..mais euh moi , c'est pas le genre de chose que je regarde  ::mouarf::  ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Bien le bonjour en ce lundi  ::salut:: 

Il y autant de brouillard autour de ma tte que dehors  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Il y autant de brouillard autour de ma tte que dehors


 Salut toi  :;): 

ds que le brouillard sera dissip , n'oublies pas de voter  ::mouarf:: 

les photos sont dans le post 2568  :;):

----------


## lper

> sinon ,Laurent , je comprends pas ...comment J-P a pu voir la photo avec le dcollet ..elle n'y tait pas dans le post  l on la voit bien ...


Coucou rothen  ::zoubi:: ,
ben la question serait plutt l'inverse pour toi non ?  ::mouarf:: 

J-P est un malin sinon.... ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

> encore un WE hard pour moi





> retrouv pleins de copains perdus de vue depuis longtemps


 ::?: 

Euh... y a que moi qui trouve a tendancieux ?  ::whistle:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Euh... y a que moi qui trouve a tendancieux ?


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## lper

> Euh... y a que moi qui trouve a tendancieux ?


Ben si a lui a fait un bien fou... ::mouarf::  
Ah les mecs,...dsol... ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> encore un WE hard pour moi





> retrouv pleins de copains perdus de vue depuis longtemps





> Euh... y a que moi qui trouve a tendancieux ?





> Ben si a lui a fait un bien fou...


En meme temps, ca explique pourquoi  : 


> dormi que 3 heures


  ::mrgreen::  ::aie:: 






 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

je plaisante ...j'adoooore quand vous me taquinez  ::bravo:: 

bon ...ceux qui n'ont encore pas vot pour la photo ...on se dpche .. :;): 




> Coucou rothen ,
> ben la question serait plutt l'inverse pour toi non ?


bouh  ::cry::  ...j'ai toujours pas compris ...la fatigue srement  ::mouarf::  t'expliques ...mieux  :;):

----------


## lper

> bouh  ...j'ai toujours pas compris ...la fatigue srement  t'expliques ...mieux


Dommage qu'on voit pas tes jolies cernes !  :;): 

Je disais simplement que je me demandais comment tu n'avais pas pu voir la photo jointe  mon post alors que J-P a pu la voir lui, je n'ai pourtant rien chang  mon post initial depuis... ::?:

----------


## rothen

> Je disais simplement que je me demandais comment tu n'avais pas pu voir la photo jointe  mon post alors que J-P a pu la voir lui, je n'ai pourtant rien chang  mon post initial depuis...


 non , tu plaisantes ?? :8O:  j'aurais pas vu alors que c'est quand mme trs rouge  ::calim2::  ...eh bien je suis bien plus atteinte que je le pensais  ::fou:: 

il y a pas de doute ...la cure que je vais commencer mercredi va me faire un bien fou  ::yaisse:: 

oh , cherchez pas  ::mouarf:: ...ca m'tonnerai que vous trouviez quelle genre de cure je vais faire  ::mouarf2:: 

sinon , pour les photos ..pas d'autres votes ...faites un effort quand mme

----------


## giragu03

> il y a pas de doute ...la cure que je vais commencer mercredi va me faire un bien fou 
> 
> oh , cherchez pas ...ca m'tonnerai que vous trouviez quelle genre de cure je vais faire


Cure-dent ? Tu n'as pas le droit, c'est l'arme de Lady. Il faut que tu trouves un autre ustensile...

Pas drle ? Dsol, c'est la fin de journe... et la journe a t longue...

----------


## rothen

> Cure-dent ? Tu n'as pas le droit, c'est l'arme de Lady. Il faut que tu trouves un autre ustensile...


 MDR  ::ptdr::  non c'est pas a ...quelqu'un a une autre ide ?? ::roll:: 

mais ca me fait penser que j'ai toujours pas trouv mon ustensile pour vous battre ..va falloir que je m'active  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Une cure de sommeil ? (perso j'en ai besoin ... )
Une cure de fruits ? pour faire le plein de vitamine avant l'hiver (... j'en aurai besoin aussi)
Une cure de soleil tu vas dans les les ?
Une cure thermal (a je vais pouvoir me le faire  la maison j'ai une super baignoire spa que j'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester (la proprio d'avant tait esthticienne chez elle du coup on a le top du top en baignoire !!)

sur ce je vais aller codemater (je code en comatant  moiti ... pas sure du rsultat ...)

----------


## lper

une cin cure ? (dsl)... ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

It's raining cats and dogs ce matin  ::no::

----------


## Auteur

> It's raining cats and dogs ce matin


En franais :  il pleut des cordes, il tombe des hallebardes, il pleut  seau...

----------


## lper

> En franais :  il pleut des cordes, il tombe des hallebardes, il pleut  seau...


comme vache qui pisse... ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> comme vache qui pisse...


Ou sa version bourgeoise : comme ruminant qui s'oublie...  ::aie:: 
Comme le chantait Suzanne Gabriello (dsol je n'ai pas trouv de vido...) :



> Le ciel rit aux larmes
> C'est pour a qu'il pleut
> Les comiques Messieurs Dames
> Sont prs du Bon Dieu


Bonne journe  tous
 ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

Ca veut dire quoi , qu'il pleut partout ?  ::calim2:: 

eh ben j'espre que ca va s'arranger demain ...plus de 10 h de route avec une voiture qui n'aime pas la pluie ...j'en connais une qui va galrer  ::?:  vous penserez  moi hein ? ::calim2:: 

pour la cure ...lady a "presque" trouv ...sauf que c'est pas sous sa forme hahituelle  ::mouarf:: 

par contre cool pour toi la baignoire spa , tu vas pouvoir bien te remettre de ton dmnagement  :8-): 

alors , je vais faire une cure de quoi ?  ::mouarf::   allez , je vous aide ...c'est en bouteille  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> Ca veut dire quoi , qu'il pleut partout ? 
> 
> eh ben j'espre que ca va s'arranger demain ...plus de 10 h de route avec une voiture qui n'aime pas la pluie ...j'en connais une qui va galrer  vous penserez  moi hein ?
> 
> pour la cure ...lady a "presque" trouv ...sauf que c'est pas sous sa forme hahituelle 
> 
> par contre cool pour toi la baignoire spa , tu vas pouvoir bien te remettre de ton dmnagement 
> ...


En bouteilles ? Une cure de vin ??? J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiive !

Il semblerait effectivement qu'il pleut un peu de partout (en tous cas de mon ct il pleut).

Bonne journe.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> En bouteilles ? Une cure de vin ??? J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiive !


Attendez moi !!
Et comme a on pourra chanter gaiement du Suzanne Gabriello... ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Il semblerait effectivement qu'il pleut un peu de partout (en tous cas de mon ct il pleut).


Euh non pas chez moi !
On va encore se taper une journe touffante  plus de 30C, comme hier.


10h de route, tu descend dans le sud(-ouest?) !
En bouteille donc une cure de vin, cidre, alcool, etc

A moins que ce soit une cure d'huile d'olive, il parait que a se fait, on se trempe dans une baignoire remplie d'huile d'olive. Existe aussi en version chocolat, ppin de raisin (a tombe bien c'est la saison).

----------


## rothen

ah ..il n'y a pas  dire ... force vous arrivez  me connaitre ::mouarf::  ..

je vais effectivement dans le Sud-Ouest , plus prcisement au bassin d'Arcachon , faire une cure de Margaux ...8 jours qui vont tre full amis  ::wow:: ...bref une semaine complte de remise en forme  ::fou::   ...par contre , pas rembourse  par la scu ...ouais , pas normal  ::whistle:: 

Comme dab , je suis  la bourre , encore plein de choses  faire ...mais trs  contente d'avoir trouv un ami pour me garder la maison ...et surtout s'occuper de ma princesse  :;): ...j'aurai pas pu partir en la laissant seule   ::calim2:: 
Bon , pour la route , ca va pas tre top ...pluie tout le long  ::?:  ...mais je devrais quand mme arriver pile poil pour l'apro  ::mouarf:: 

de toutes faons ,  trs bientt ...si tout va bien , je devrais avoir internet pour vous faire un coucou 

soyez sages en attendant 


et  bientt  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

ALors Margaux, c'est pas le bassin d'Arcachon, mais un tout petit (mais tout petit petit) poil plus haut.

Et si le Margaux est rembours par la scu, je comprend mieux le gouffre qui se creuse d'annes en annes.  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

MDR  Yves ! ben non , il ne l'est pas justement ...donc pour le trou , ils remboursent d'autres trucs inutiles  ::mouarf:: 

pour le Margaux , t'inquites ,comme un des mes amis est producteur je sais o c'est  ...une fois la-bas ...j'ai fait le plus gros des kms ...le reste c'est plus que de la balade pour faire le tour de tous mes amis du coin ...c'est pour ca que je reste une semaine  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et si le Margaux est rembours par la scu, je comprend mieux le gouffre qui se creuse d'annes en annes.


Ah bon ?! personnellement, si le vin tait rembours en tant que moyen thrapeutique, et vu le prix moyen actuel d'une bouteille compar  celui des trucs vendus par les laboratoires, je pense que ltat pourrait, au contraire faire de substantielles conomies  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Quelqu'un est tent de faire les calculs ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Quelqu'un est tent de faire les calculs ?


Oui, mais j'ai arrt aprs 3 bouteilles, ma calculatrice commenait  avoir les touches en tripple et quadrupple  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> Oui, mais j'ai arrt aprs 3 bouteilles


Ah, toi aussi tu n'achtes que des Nabuchodonosors ?  ::mrgreen:: 



> ma calculatrice commenait  avoir les touches en tripple et quadrupple


Pareil pour les "p" de ton clavier !  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Personnellement, mme si je suis guri, tant que je n'ai pas fini la prescription de ma Melchizdec, je continuerais le traitement, j'ai horreur de gcher pas vous ?  ::aie:: 

C'est peut tre le pourquoi du comment concernant mon incapacit  me lancer dans les calculs que j'ai moi mme voqus...

----------


## rothen

Bouh ...affreux d'tre leve si tt  ::cry:: 

mais je voulais vous faire un dernier COUCOU  avant de partir ...eh oui , on sait jamais  ::mouarf:: 

 ::coucou::  bientt si tout va bien  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> Bouh ...affreux d'tre leve si tt 
> 
> mais je voulais vous faire un dernier COUCOU  avant de partir ...eh oui , on sait jamais 
> 
>  bientt si tout va bien


Courage  ::calin:: 
Et puis c'est pour une bonne cause : une cure...
Bon voyage.
Une petite chanson de Cloclo pour t'accompagner sur la route (c'est un petit peu de circonstance pour toi) : http://www.ina.fr/economie-et-societ...-ville.fr.html
Bonne route  ::zoubi::  et  trs vite.

----------


## Lung

> Bouh ...affreux d'tre leve si tt


Si tt  ?!   :8O: 
A cette heure-l, je suis dj lev, moi.

 ::no::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Si tt  ?!  
> A cette heure-l, je suis dj lev, moi.


On est au moins deux... Mais en gnral je suis rarement devant l'ordi ds le lever, j'attends d'arriver au travail pour le faire...
Mais pour rothen, ce serait plus une heure normale de coucher que de lever  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

J'tais leve aussi et j'allumais le pc mais pas pour venir sur le fofo mais pour aller nourir mes btes dans mon zoo virtuel (lol).

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Il pleut encore et toujours,  ce rythme la route que je prends pour aller au boulot va finir sous l'eau  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Il pleut encore et toujours,  ce rythme la route que je prends pour aller au boulot va finir sous l'eau


Une petite chanson pour toi  :;):  :

----------


## Lady

> Il pleut encore et toujours,  ce rythme la route que je prends pour aller au boulot va finir sous l'eau


Construit toi une arche.

----------


## FirePrawn

> Construit toi une arche.


Un peu lent non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Un peu lent non ?


Bah surement plus rapide que ta voiture noye sous 3 m d'eau ...

----------


## giragu03

> Bah surement plus rapide que ta voiture noye sous 3 m d'eau ...


Tout--fait, surtout que rien ne lui interdit de motoriser son arche...

----------


## shadowmoon

Et pourquoi pas investir dans une voiture "amphibie" ?

----------


## giragu03

> Et pourquoi pas investir dans une voiture "amphibie" ?


Trop banal...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Trop banal...


Dans ce cas, que pense-tu de 




 ?

----------


## sevyc64

Blagues du jour (vous tes gts, aujourd'hui il y en a 2) :



> Une superbe jeune femme promne ses deux chiens dans un bois quand elle croise un enfant :
> - Bonjour Madame.
> - Bonjour, tu veux caresser mes Saint-Bernard?
> - Oh oui madame, mais je ne m'appelle pas Bernard!





> Deux amis boivent tranquillement un caf lorsque la sirne des pompiers se met  retentir. Brusquement l'un d'eux se lve et dit :
> - Dsol, le devoir m'appelle.
> - Mais tu n'es pas pompier volontaire ?
> - Moi non, mais le mari de Sylvie oui !

----------


## giragu03

> Dans ce cas, que pense-tu de Monster Garage la VW hydroglisseur  P3 - Vido Dailymotion ?


Plus original  ::):  C'est mieux. En mme temps, c'est FirePrawn qui cherche  s'quiper donc, il faudrait qu'il nous donne un peu son avis...
Merci Sevyc64 pour les blagues.

----------


## FirePrawn

J'ai jamais dit que je cherchais  m'quiper !  ::cfou:: 

Et puis, le proxy du boulot aime pas vos liens  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai jamais dit que je cherchais  m'quiper ! 
> 
> Et puis, le proxy du boulot aime pas vos liens


 ::triste::  Nous qui voulions t'aider.

Bonne journe  tout le monde.

----------


## rothen

Juste le temps d'un COUCOU rapide  ::zoubi::  pour vous dire que tout va bien ...

et vous montrer les photos prises pour vous hier soir 





bon ...j'ai t dcue de voir le bassin sans eau en arrivant ...ils auraient pu faire un effort  ::mouarf:: 

pas eu le temps de tout lire ..j'espre repasser ce soir plus longuement ...mais continuez  papoter ..j'aime  :;):

----------


## Bovino

Bah oui...
Le bassin, c'est tout pourri  ::aie:: 

Une grande baignoire pleine de vase qui se vide deux fois par jour !

Rien ne vaut l'ocan et particulirement environ 200km plus au sud !

----------


## giragu03

> Bah oui...
> Le bassin, c'est tout pourri 
> 
> Une grande baignoire pleine de vase qui se vide deux fois par jour !
> 
> Rien ne vaut l'ocan et particulirement environ 200km plus au sud !


En mme temps, quel est l'imbcile qui vide la baignoire deux fois par jour ? Quel gchis d'eau...  ::aie:: 

sevyc64, notre blague du jour ?

----------


## sevyc64

> sevyc64, notre blague du jour ?


ben av p
2 bien aujourd'hui

----------


## giragu03

> ben av p
> 2 bien aujourd'hui


 ::triste::

----------


## Rachel

> Juste le temps d'un COUCOU rapide  pour vous dire que tout va bien ...
> 
> et vous montrer les photos prises pour vous hier soir 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bon ...j'ai t dcue de voir le bassin sans eau en arrivant ...ils auraient pu faire un effort 
> ...


sans eau... comme la boucherie ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Bah oui...
> Le bassin, c'est tout pourri 
> 
> Une grande baignoire pleine de vase qui se vide deux fois par jour !


en mme temps en thalasso  tu fais des bains de boue....

----------


## rothen

juste 5 mn avant d'attaquer l'apro  ::mouarf:: 

merci Yves  ::zoubi::  pour tes histoire ...mets en une par jour c'est sympa ...+ une chanson de Guillaume  ::zoubi::  ..le temps passera vite jusqu' mon retour

en ce qui concerne les voitures amphibie , on en avait 2 au port ...je peux vous dire que la premire fois que vous en croisez une en bateau , vous vous demandez si vous n'avez pas trop bu  ::mouarf:: ...ca fait vraiment bizarre  ::fou::  




> Mais pour rothen, ce serait plus une heure normale de coucher que de lever


non mais , quelle rputation tu vas me donner  ::mouarf:: ...c'est que le WE ca  :;): 





> J'tais leve aussi et j'allumais le pc mais pas pour venir sur le fofo mais pour aller nourir mes btes dans mon zoo virtuel (lol).


MDR  ::ptdr::  c'est quoi ca ? tu peux donner plus d'info ?? je suis sre que ca me plairait  :;): 




> en mme temps en thalasso  tu fais des bains de boue....


 coucou Auteur  ::zoubi::  ...c'est vrai , mais je pense pas que j'aimerai ce genre de chose ...t'en as dj fait ?  ::roll:: 

bon , c'est l'heure de prendre l'apro  ...ah ca , je suis ma cure  fond  ::wow:: 

alors  +

----------


## Bovino

> bon , c'est l'heure de prendre l'apro ...


J'avoue que depuis bientt 10ans que je suis  Bordeaux, c'est le seul truc sympa que j'y ai trouv...
Le climat est tel (le plus souvent doux) que prendre l'apro en terrasse est particulirement agrable en toutes saisons et est un vrai sport national ici !

----------


## Rachel

> J'avoue que depuis bientt 10ans que je suis  Bordeaux, c'est le seul truc sympa que j'y ai trouv...
> Le climat est tel (le plus souvent doux) que prendre l'apro en terrasse est particulirement agrable en toutes saisons et est un vrai sport national ici !


Bordeaux ? je vais avoir  faire bientt dans cette ville  ::P:

----------


## sevyc64

C'est vrai que Bordeaux, depuis que la ville a t nettoye, les quais ramnags, etc, c'est une ville agrable ... en visiteur.

J'ai eu l'occasion d'y monter une ou 2 fois ces dernires annes pour formation, ou quand mon ancienne boite avait encore une agence.

Par contre, je n'arrive pas encore  m'imaginer y vivre _(et donc  me dcider d'y chercher du taf, que je trouverais certainement plus facilement que chez moi)_

----------


## giragu03

> en ce qui concerne les voitures amphibie , on en avait 2 au port ...je peux vous dire que la premire fois que vous en croisez une en bateau , vous vous demandez si vous n'avez pas trop bu ...ca fait vraiment bizarre  
> 
> 
> non mais , quelle rputation tu vas me donner ...c'est que le WE ca


Euh, tu es sre qu'il y avait bien des voitures amphibie et que ce n'tait pas aprs une cure d'apros, vins et autres alcools ?  ::mouarf:: 
Pour toi, le week-end va donc du lundi au dimanche ?  ::whistle:: 
A chacun sa dfinition du week-end !  ::aie:: 
Puisque tu parles de mauvaise rputation (histoire d'tre un petit original, je ne vais pas mettre une vido interprte par Brassens), http://video.mytaratata.com/video/iLyROoaftlXf.html
Et puis comme c'est vendredi, on va en mettre une deuxime, de circonstance aprs l'apro  ::lol:: , je suis sous...


Bonne journe  tout le monde.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Lady

Hello tous!!

Pour Rothen le matin j'allume le PC juste pour m'occup de mes zoos (en faite j'en ai 2)

un ici : http://www.myfreezoo.fr/
et un l : http://www.monzoo.net/

Le premier est plus fun que le second qui est beaucoup plus long a devenir jouable  (au dbut tu gagne tellement peu de sous qu'il faut conomiser plusieurs jour pour acheter quelques chose ...)

Et si certain par hasard veulent jou  myfreezoo j'ai des places d'amis de libre  ::D: .

----------


## ManusDei

> Bordeaux ? je vais avoir  faire bientt dans cette ville


Faut pas, c'est nul bordeaux (en minuscule), regarde plutt Toulouse (capitalis), y a l'apro ET les tapas.

----------


## Bovino

Ah oui, je confirme que Bordeaux, c'est pas terrible !

Certes, la ville a t sacrment embellie, mais  quel prix...
Et surtout, les bordelais, ce sont vraiment pas les gens les plus accueillants que j'ai connu.  ::calim2::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et surtout, les bordelais, ce sont vraiment pas les gens les plus accueillants que j'ai connu.


Moi de mme, mais me concernant, c'est pas tonnant, je partais avec un srieux handicap : j'aime pas le gout du vin ...  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

Je viens d'apprendre son dcs (il aurait eu 71 ans aujourd'hui), alors un petit hommage  Franck Alamo :

----------


## sevyc64

> Une dame arrive chez le vtrinaire, un aspirateur  la main...
> - Ah Madame Durand! Je voie que vous avez encore eu des problmes avec vote chihuahua!





> Michel revient de l'cole avec son bulletin. Des zros partout.
> - Quelle excuse vas-tu encore me donner ? soupire sa mre
> - Eh ben ! j'hsite entre l'hrdit et l'environnement familial ...

----------


## giragu03

::ptdr:: 
J'adore ! Surtout la deuxime !
Merci pour ces petites blagues.

----------


## Cheetor

La seconde est effectivement top.

pour ma part en voici une :



> Clibataire endurcie, il m'tait vraiment pnible d'assister aux mariages. En effet, javais toujours droit au troupeau de vieux tontons et vielles tatas qui te disent :
> _ Ne t'inquites donc pas, tu seras la prochaine!
> En ayant marre de ce genre de phrase et surtout de penser qu'ils voulaient absolument leurs drages de mariage, ou encore de fantasmer sur un quelconque avenir de couple, j'ai dcid de contre-attaquer.
> 
> Maintenant  chaque enterrement, je leur mets un lger coup de coude et avec un il complice, je leur dis :
> _ Allez, ne t'inquites pas, tu seras le (la) prochain(e)!

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

mme si j'ai peu de temps et que j'ai lu en diagonale , j'adore ce que vous avez mis ...musique ...histoire ...et blabla  ::mouarf::  

je devrais avoir un peu de temps demain matin pour devellopper 

bonne soire  vous en attendant  ::zoubi:: ...et ouais , pour moi c'est l'heure de l'apero  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> mme si j'ai peu de temps et que j'ai lu en diagonale , j'adore ce que vous avez mis ...musique ...histoire ...et blabla  
> 
> je devrais avoir un peu de temps demain matin pour devellopper 
> 
> bonne soire  vous en attendant ...et ouais , pour moi c'est l'heure de l'apero


Sant !  ::chin:: 
c'est galement l'heure de l'apritif maintenant (il y a-t-il une heure  ::aie::  ?)

----------


## rothen

> Sant ! 
> c'est galement l'heure de l'apritif maintenant (il y a-t-il une heure  ?)



MDR ...tout  fait  ::mouarf:: 

donc juste le temps de dire que je pense  vous  ::zoubi:: 

et de vous envoyer ces photos   :;): 

bonne fin de WE  tous ...et je vais continuer ma cure  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> MDR ...tout  fait 
> 
> donc juste le temps de dire que je pense  vous 
> 
> et de vous envoyer ces photos  
> 
> bonne fin de WE  tous ...et je vais continuer ma cure


Coucou  ::zoubi:: 
Attention, il y a bien une heure pour l'apro, ne dis pas de btises... C'est de 0h00  23h59...
Bonne continuation de cure.
Une chanson de circonstance :

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

une petite pause dans ma cure pour lire votre prose  ::mouarf::  j'ai tout bien aim , vais juste devellopper 2.3 choses  :;): 
dj j'aime bien vos histoires droles , c'est sympa  ...j'ai surtout ador la toute dernire d'Yves  ::zoubi:: ...celle de Cheetor  :;): tait sympa aussi ...continuez , c'est chouette  ::ccool:: 

pour Lady  :;): ...je me suis retenue  ::mouarf:: , les animaux du freezoo sont trop craquants ...ils ont un regard ...faut vraiment resister  ::calim2::  ...bon , dj que j'arrive pas tout faire , c'est pas une bonne ide ..ca doit prendre du temps ca non ? 

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi:: pour l'info concernant Franck Alamo ..c'est dingue , depuis le dbut de ma cure , j'ai suivi aucune nouvelle  ::?:  ...faut dire que la cure m'occuppe  temps plein  ::mouarf:: ..par contre pour la voiture amphibie , non j'ai pas rev  ::no::  , d'ailleurs la mme tait dans un film ...avec Louis de Funes si je ne me trompe pas ....personne s'en souvient ?  ::roll:: 

Je vois qu'il y en a au moins 2 du coin de Bordeaux ...on aura jamais t si proches  ::mouarf2:: ...l j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'aller y faire un tour , mais ca devrait pas tarder ...je mettrai une photo des quais pour ceux qui connaissent pas ..moi , je les trouve sympa ...pour la  gentillesse des Bordelais , je peux pas juger , moi mes amis sont extra ..forcment  ::mouarf:: ..mais ils sont soit sur le bassin d'Arcachon , soit dans le Margaux ..aucun de Bordeaux mme ...tu leur reproche quoi Bovino ? 

bon , l ma cure est finie pour ce soir ( enfin ce matin  ::mouarf::  ) ...alors je vais aller me coucher ...oui , c'est tt ...mais une cure , c'est puisant  ::wow::

----------


## Auteur

> coucou les tous  une petite pause 
> dans ma cure pour lire votre prose


oh une rime  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> oh une rime


Et en plus deux dcasyllabes... Elle aurait pu faire l'effort de nous crire des Alexandrins  ::roll:: 
Bonne fin de dimanche  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## Lady

Coucou les tous!





> pour Lady ...je me suis retenue , les animaux du freezoo sont trop craquants ...ils ont un regard ...faut vraiment resister  ...bon , dj que j'arrive pas tout faire , c'est pas une bonne ide ..ca doit prendre du temps ca non ?


Alors ce qui est pas mal dans ce jeux c'est que tu peux aussi bien passer une fois par jour que rester toute la journe dessus (enfin y repasser toute les heure quoi)  Ici le fait de passer moins souvent va juste faire que tu avancera moins vite mais les animaux ne ptissent pas du fait que tu ne te connecte pas pendant X temps comme dans certains autre jeux ... Mais  peut effectivement prendre un peu de temps (personnellement je doit y a passer 30 min par jour en semaine et 1h le week end en temps cumul)


Bon aller au boulot !!!

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Lundi !  ::evil::   ::evil::

----------


## Auteur

> Lundi !


notre responsable (X) n'aime vraiment pas le lundi  ::calin::

----------


## FirePrawn

Surtout aprs un week-end comme a en effet  ::evil::

----------


## sevyc64

Bon Lundi  tous




> Une femme  son mari
> - Chri, le robinet de la cuisine est cass, tu peux le rparer, s'il te plait ?
> - Je suis pas plombier !
> - Chri, il y a plus de lumire dans les toilettes, tu peux la rparer, s'il te plait ?
> - Je suis pas lectricien !
> 
> Le lendemain la femme dit  son mari :
> - Chri, le voisin est pass, il a tout rpar!
> - a-t'as cout cher ?
> ...



_Message perso : En attendant de retrouver du vrai taf, je peux effectuer tout types de travaux  partir du moment ou la cliente est jeune, belle et bien faite._

----------


## giragu03

::ptdr:: 



> _Message perso : En attendant de retrouver du vrai taf, je peux effectuer tout types de travaux  partir du moment ou la cliente est jeune, belle et bien faite._


Tu as oubli "et pas ptissire"  ::aie:: 
Bon aprs-midi  toutes et tous.

----------


## pfeuh

Salut,

A vue de nez je dirais un rcepteur TNT en USB avec sa tlcommande et son antenne?

A+

Pfeuh

----------


## Auteur

> Salut,
> 
> A vue de nez je dirais un rcepteur TNT en USB avec sa tlcommande et son antenne?
> 
> A+
> 
> Pfeuh


 :8O:  je crois que tu as quelques messages de retard  ::aie::

----------


## pfeuh

> je crois que tu as quelques messages de retard


Euh... C'est pas faux... Je n'arrive mme plus  retrouver le message auquel j'ai rpondu!  ::ccool:: 

A+

Pfeuh

----------


## giragu03

> mais  c'est quoi ces gamineries... qu'est ce que ca va donner quand on arrivera au 3000 eme  ...oui , bon , l il y a peu de chance c'est sr  ...alors autant vous amuser maintenant


On s'en approche tout doucement du 3000 (-331). Si j'osais, je dirais qu'on n'en a jamais t aussi proche  ::mouarf:: 

A part a, bonne journe.
Et depuis hier soir, j'ai en tte une chanson d'Emily Loizeau, alors je partage avec vous :

----------


## sevyc64

Hello, -330




> LE VIEILLARD...
> 
> Un trs vieil homme pleure tout seul sur le trottoir.
> Un agent de police passe  ct de lui et le regarde pleurer. Finalement
> - Mais qu'y a-t-il monsieur ?
> - Ben voyez j'ai 71 ans et je suis mari  une jeune femme de 30 ans.
> - Mais c'est trs bien, il n'y a aucune raison de pleurer.
> - Mais ma femme est superbe, elle est belle bien faite avec des formes splendides et un visage d'ange...
> 
> ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Pauvre homme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

::ptdr:: 



> Pauvre homme


C'est moche...

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

il pleut ce matin sur le bassin ...du coup la cueillette de cepes a t annule  ::?: dommage j'aurai aim  ::calim2::  mais le positif , j'ai un peu de temps pour vous  :;): ...chez moi mauvais temps aussi , la tonnelle de la terrasse est en vrac ...bon , s'il y a que ca , ca va ...mais c'est peut-tre juste pour me prparer en douceur ...bof ,je verrai ca en rentrant demain ...eh oui , ma cure touche  sa fin  ::cry::  




> Message perso : En attendant de retrouver du vrai taf, je peux effectuer tout types de travaux  partir du moment ou la cliente est jeune, belle et bien faite.


ah ben Yves , ca tombe pile poil ...j'ai des travaux  faire ...et j'ai presque tous les critres de bon  ::ange::  ::mouarf1:: 

ah aussi j'ai ador ta dernire histoire ...trop bonne la fin  ::ptdr::  remarques , si tu trouves l'adresse , ca peut tre interessant pour toi non ?  ::mouarf3:: 

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  pour ta dernire chanson ...trs original comme cadeau pour les 1 an ... ::fou::  mais je te dis tout de suite ...en ce qui me concerne , essaye de trouver autre chose  ::mouarf2:: 




> Salut,
> A vue de nez je dirais un rcepteur TNT en USB avec sa tlcommande et son antenne?


on dirait que ca te manque ce genre de chose ?? t'inquites , avec le mauvais temps qui arrive , je vais moins sortir  ::wow:: 
je vais refaire du rangement ...du coup j'aurai esoin de tes lumires  :;): ..enfin si tu arrives  rpondre plus rapidement que l aux questions    ::mouarf:: 

bon ...demain  pensez  moi , je serai sur la route ..et ils annoncent un temps pourri tout le long  ::calim2:: 

si tout va bien ,  demain soir pour un coucou  ::coucou:: 

bisous  ::zoubi::  tous en attendant

----------


## Rachel

> si tout va bien ,  demain soir pour un coucou 
> 
> bisous  tous en attendant


 ::kiss::   ::rose::  et bonne route

----------


## giragu03

> merci Guillaume  pour ta dernire chanson ...trs original comme cadeau pour les 1 an ... mais je te dis tout de suite ...en ce qui me concerne , essaye de trouver autre chose


 ::triste:: 
C'est pourtant joli, Jasseron... L'glise voque et surtout la vue sur la valle, a doit tre la chapelle Notre-Dame-des-Conches et le point de vue qu'on a depuis l-bas (c'est sur la commune de Ramasse juste  ct).
Une ide du point de vue qu'on a depuis l-bas (Notre-Dame-des-Conches) :
http://www2.ac-lyon.fr/enseigne/biol...php?article293
Bon retour chez toi  ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

Coucou,

pour la route, toujours penser  la prvention routire.

Bonne rentre.  ::zoubi::

----------


## shadowmoon

> la commune de Ramasse


Dont les habitants s'appellent les "ramassis" ? ...  ::aie:: 












 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

qu'est-ce qu'il doivent ramasser en plaisanteries  ::mouarf:: 


shadowmoon, ferme pas la porte, je te suis de prs !!

----------


## giragu03

> Dont les habitants s'appellent les "ramassis" ? ...


Shadowmoon, tu m'as forc  chercher. Ce sont les Ramassard(e)s... Je sais que dans le coin il y a beaucoup de noms d'habitants en -i(e), mais c'est surtout pour les communes en -at.
http://www.conseil-general.com/mairi...asse-01250.htm

----------


## lper

Chez nous on a des ramassoires... ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Chez nous on a des ramassoires...


Ma grand-mre s'en servait pour mettre dans le feu les poussires de la cuisine, c'tait pas des petites poussires  l'poque !  ::mrgreen:: 

oups, la fatigue, je me suis cit moi-mme!!!  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Ma grand-mre s'en servait pour mettre dans le feu les poussires de la cuisine, c'tait pas des petites poussires  l'poque ! 
> 
> oups, la fatigue, je me suis cit moi-mme!!!


Ah je crois voir un genre de pelle en mtal mais ou le manche et la partie contenant font un angle de 90  ? (et un manche assez long ...)

----------


## lper

> Ah je crois voir un genre de pelle en mtal mais ou le manche et la partie contenant font un angle de 90  ? (et un manche assez long ...)


Oui en effet, le truc bien costaud qui fallait pas laisser tomber sinon tu ptais un carreau de carrelage ...

----------


## LittleWhite

> Oui en effet, le truc bien costaud qui fallait pas laisser tomber sinon tu ptais un carreau de carrelage ...


Et que tu te fais enguirlander par les parents ...

Pas de ramassoirs chez moi, par contre, y a d'autre trucs qui ptent le carrelage  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Merci les tous  ::zoubi:: , super gentil de penser  mon retour   :;): 

Laurent , je suis ton conseil ...je vais me doper  :;): ..bon , pas au cognac ,je vais juste continuer ma cure  ::mouarf:: ,c'est sr un sevrage trop rapide ..c'est  pas bon  ::mouarf2:: 

pour Guillaume ,avec tous ces fous sur la route  ::calim2:: , si jamais je rentre pas  ::?:  ..va pour la concession  Jasseron  ::yaisse:: 

PS : une ramassoire en dfense contre vous  :;): , ca serait peut-tre pas mal non ? quelqu'un peut mettre une photo ? moi je connais pas du tout  :8O:

----------


## giragu03

> Merci les tous , super gentil de penser  mon retour  
> 
> Laurent , je suis ton conseil ...je vais me doper ..bon , pas au cognac ,je vais juste continuer ma cure ,c'est sr un sevrage trop rapide ..c'est  pas bon 
> 
> pour Guillaume ,avec tous ces fous sur la route , si jamais je rentre pas  ..va pour la concession  Jasseron 
> 
> PS : une ramassoire en dfense contre vous , ca serait peut-tre pas mal non ? quelqu'un peut mettre une photo ? moi je connais pas du tout


Coucou  ::zoubi:: 
Pour moi, une ramassoire c'est a : http://www.frike-geraete.ch/data/ind...emid=7&lang=fr
D'aprs la description de mes camarades, ce serait plutt : http://www.plantes.ch/ramassoire-alu...TA0NTI5ODIyOTg
Il y avait dj du carrelage chez vos grands-parents  :8O:  ? Chez les miens, c'tait un sol en carrons (enfin c'est comme a qu'on appelle a chez nous, visiblement il y a un autre nom parce que pas moyen de trouver une photo). C'tait des sortes de grosses briques (du genre 20cm x 20cm x 40cm). Il ne devait bien y avoir que dans la salle de bains qu'il y avait du carrelage (il faut dire qu'elle tait bien plus rcente que le reste...).
Tu as raison Rothen, attends d'tre rentre pour te mettre  l'eau ferrugineuse... 
Bonne journe  tous.

----------


## Lady

> Coucou 
> Pour moi, une ramassoire c'est a : http://www.frike-geraete.ch/data/ind...emid=7&lang=fr
> D'aprs la description de mes camarades, ce serait plutt : http://www.plantes.ch/ramassoire-alu...TA0NTI5ODIyOTg
> Il y avait dj du carrelage chez vos grands-parents  ? Chez les miens, c'tait un sol en carrons (enfin c'est comme a qu'on appelle a chez nous, visiblement il y a un autre nom parce que pas moyen de trouver une photo). C'tait des sortes de grosses briques (du genre 20cm x 20cm x 40cm). Il ne devait bien y avoir que dans la salle de bains qu'il y avait du carrelage (il faut dire qu'elle tait bien plus rcente que le reste...).
> Tu as raison Rothen, attends d'tre rentre pour te mettre  l'eau ferrugineuse... 
> Bonne journe  tous.



Mon ramassoire est entre les 2 photo que tu a mise, en fer forg bien sure (donc pesant 1 tonne).
Et oui y avais du carrelage chez mes grands parents, Mais bon la maison a du tre construite dans les annes 50 je pense vu qu'on a une veille photo prise du ciel en noir et blanc(enfin jauntre) du terrain sans la maison ...

----------


## LittleWhite

> je pense vu qu'on a une veille photo prise du ciel en noir et blanc(enfin jauntre)


Photoshop powaaa (ou autre).

Sinon, ce que vous appelez les carrons, je pense que j'en ai vu dans certaines maisons vers chez moi.

----------


## Lady

> Photoshop powaaa (ou autre).
> 
> Sinon, ce que vous appelez les carrons, je pense que j'en ai vu dans certaines maisons vers chez moi.


Moi je connais le "carrelage" fait en brique octogonale a peut tre a aussi ? Mon ami google me dit que oui c'est a.

----------


## giragu03

Bon en cherchant un peu plus, j'ai trouv une photo o on voit un petit peu  quoi a peut ressembler

Dsol, je n'ai pas trouv mieux (annonce pour une ferme  rnover).

----------


## lper

> Bon en cherchant un peu plus, j'ai trouv une photo o on voit un petit peu  quoi a peut ressembler


Je reconnais bien le fourneau de l'poque(miam les bonnes tartes aux pommes avec de la pte sable faite maison et cuite au feu de bois). ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

Oui, le gr maill tait encore rare dans les annes 50, surtout  la campagne.

La plupart du temps, les carreaux de l'poque taient en terre cuite voire simplement en terre sche au soleil.
Certains, pour tre plus protgs, taient rgulirement enduit d'huile de lin comme on peut le faire encore de nos jours sur des parquets/plancher bois dans les zones de fort passage _(la cire ou la vitrification s'usent et ncessite une reprise totale du traitement, tandis que l'huile de lin permet une reprise locale sans laisser trop de traces visibles)_


Pour avoir une ide : http://www.provenceretrouvee.com/car...s-anciens.html

----------


## shadowmoon

A vous lire parler de carrelage, a m'a rappeler cette histoire drle et assez grivoise :




> Un mdecin est appel chez un riche homme d'affaire.
> La scne se passe dans la chambre. Bobby l'homme d'affaire est en robe de
> chambre et sa femme, on dira qu'elle est  poil par terre. Il y a Bobby, sa
> femme et le mdecin:
> Bobby: - Et voil Doc! Cette conne faisait le grand cart et elle est reste
> scotche...
> La femme:
> - Mais Bobby c'est toi qui...
> Bobby:
> ...


 ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops:: 

(si elle est trop "hot", je la retire  la demande d'un admin / modo)

----------


## sevyc64

ah moi je la connaissais avec la grand-mre de 98 ans qui faisait le grand cart sur la table le soir du rveillon de Nol _(et c'est ma grand mre qui me l'avait racont en plus, mais elle ne faisait pas le grand cart)_  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

un petit mot pour vous dire que je suis bien revenue de ma cure ::lol:: ...et aussi que j'ai eu beaucoup de chance de rentrer avec ma voiture  ::calim2:: 

eh oui , mon ange gardien m'a sauv in extremis d'un dlit  grande vitesse ...c'est celui avec lequel je tirais la bourre sur l'autoroute qui n'a pas eu de chance ::aie:: ...voir dbouler la voiture interceptrice couverte de girophares juste devant la sienne ...impressionnant  ::calim2:: ..d'abord j'ai cru que c'tait pour moi  ::?:  ...une frousse bleue ...bon , ben du coup je me suis bien calme  ::mouarf:: 
 pour la ramassoire , j'tudierai ca demain  ::mouarf:: 

pour Thomas  ::ptdr:: , j'adore ton histoire de carrelage  :;): ...comme quoi , c'est sr ..les mecs sont mufles  ::mouarf:: ..ou inconscient ::fou:: ...prfrer un carrelage ... quelque chose de trs utile  ::mouarf3::

----------


## giragu03

> coucou les tous 
> 
> un petit mot pour vous dire que je suis bien revenue de ma cure...et aussi que j'ai eu beaucoup de chance de rentrer avec ma voiture 
> 
> eh oui , mon ange gardien m'a sauv in extremis d'un dlit  grande vitesse ...c'est celui avec lequel je tirais la bourre sur l'autoroute qui n'a pas eu de chance...voir dbouler la voiture interceptrice couverte de girophares juste devant la sienne ...impressionnant ..d'abord j'ai cru que c'tait pour moi  ...une frousse bleue ...bon , ben du coup je me suis bien calme 
>  pour la ramassoire , j'tudierai ca demain 
> 
> pour Thomas , j'adore ton histoire de carrelage ...comme quoi , c'est sr ..les mecs sont mufles ..ou inconscient...prfrer un carrelage ... quelque chose de trs utile


Dj mettre autant dans un carrelage  ::cfou:: 
Heureux que tu sois bien rentre  ::zoubi::  . Pas trop de dgts chez toi  cause du temps ?
Vu que je suis en panne d'inspiration, je vous mets la chanson qui passe  la radio en ce moment (surtout que a va assez bien dans le thme de la nostalgie, aprs le pole, les carrons...) :


Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

C'est mal de pas respecter les limites de vitesse bouuuuh !  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> C'est mal de pas respecter les limites de vitesse bouuuuh !


J'ai dj d la mettre plus tt dans le sujet, mais a correspond  a :

----------


## lper

> C'est mal de pas respecter les limites de vitesse bouuuuh !


Oui en plus on l'avait prvenue... ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Et aprs, on va encore dire que ce sont les jeunes qui sont dangereux  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

c'est-y pas mignon ?




> La petite fille demande  son arrire-grand-mre:
> - Dis, mamie, quel age as-tu?
> Et l'aeule qui se sent vieille, trs vieille:
> - Heu... je suis ne en 1917... et nous somme en 2010, non en 2012, a fait donc 2012 moins 1917.... heu, a fait ...
> - Mais mamie, interrompt la petite, pourquoi tu te fatigues comme a, tu n'as qu' regarder dans ta petite culotte!
> - Dans ma petite culotte, comment a dans ma petite culotte?
> - Ben oui, moi quand je regarde dans ma petite culotte, j'ai une tiquette, c'est marqu "5 ans" !

----------


## giragu03

> c'est-y pas mignon ?


C'est mimi tout plein  ::):

----------


## lper

J'ai eu trs peur, en rapport  la blague de shadowmoon... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

coucou vous  ::zoubi:: 

dborde ce matin , tout le monde veut me parler ...je comprends pas ,manquer autant aprs une semaine  :8O:   en gnral c'est au printemps que les hommes reagissent comme a  ::mouarf::  




> Et aprs, on va encore dire que ce sont les jeunes qui sont dangereux



MDR ..mais c'est sr , quand j'ai ralis que j'tais pas entrain de tourner un film  ::mouarf::  .et que c'tait la vraie vie ...j'ai eu trs peur ..l c'tait laisser la voiture sur place  ::?:  c'est bon , j'ai compris la leon ...je serai sage desormais  ::ange::  ::ange:: 




> J'ai eu trs peur, en rapport  la blague de shadowmoon...


MDR ...moi aussi Laurent j'y ai pens  ::ptdr::  en tous cas Yves trs chouette ton histoire  ::ccool:: 

merci Guillaume pour les chansons , surtout Polnareff j'adore  :;):  ..l'autre tu l'avais dj mise ...mais j'avais pas not que tu me prenais pour une calamit  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> coucou vous 
> 
> dborde ce matin , tout le monde veut me parler ...je comprends pas ,manquer autant aprs une semaine   en gnral c'est au printemps que les hommes reagissent comme a


Peut-tre qu'ils prfrent l'automne et le vin qu'il nous donne et le vent quand il tourne  l'amour (la rfrence devrait tre assez vidente pour toi  :;): )




> MDR ..mais c'est sr , quand j'ai ralis que j'tais pas entrain de tourner un film  .et que c'tait la vraie vie ...j'ai eu trs peur ..l c'tait laisser la voiture sur place  c'est bon , j'ai compris la leon ...je serai sage desormais


Ca aurait t moche de devoir laisser la voiture  ::(:  Achte une R5, une 205 ou autre voiture du genre, quand tu arrives  140-150 (il te faut 5km de descente pour y arriver), tu as dj une trs forte sensation de vitesse avec ces voitures  ::aie:: 




> MDR ...moi aussi Laurent j'y ai pens  en tous cas Yves trs chouette ton histoire


Oui, enchainer les deux histoires, a fait un petit peur quand la deuxime commence...




> merci Guillaume pour les chansons , surtout Polnareff j'adore  ..l'autre tu l'avais dj mise ...mais j'avais pas not que tu me prenais pour une calamit


Il me semblait bien que j'avais dj mis "Vlomoteur", mais parler de vitesse et tout et tout, a m'a fait penser que je pourrais bien la proposer  nouveau (aprs chacun coute ou pas)...
Bon aprs-midi  tout le monde.

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'ai eu trs peur, en rapport  la blague de shadowmoon...


Et encore, je suis auto modr, je peux vous en crire qui sont encore mieux (ou pire) dans le genre, j'ai une trs bonne source  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Et encore, je suis auto modr, je peux vous en crire qui sont encore mieux (ou pire) dans le genre, j'ai une trs bonne source


Ta grand-mre ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ta grand-mre ?


Ah non ! ca c'est sevyc64, moi, c'est un recueil de blagues assez pais, qui doit dpasser les 800 pages

----------


## rothen

> Peut-tre qu'ils prfrent l'automne et le vin qu'il nous donne et le vent quand il tourne  l'amour (la rfrence devrait tre assez vidente pour toi )
>  ah oui ..j'ai reconnu bien sr  ...donc ca serait du au vent ?  ...bon , pas grave s'il m'a cass la tonnelle alors ..j'ai des compensations  
> 
> Ca aurait t moche de devoir laisser la voiture  Achte une R5, une 205 ou autre voiture du genre, quand tu arrives  140-150 (il te faut 5km de descente pour y arriver), tu as dj une trs forte sensation de vitesse avec ces voitures 
> 
>  le problme , ce genre de voiture ne me russit pas  la premire avait dur 3 jours ( compltement morte , juste rcupr la batterie  et la seconde 1 mois ..bon , faut dire qu'elles n'taient pas rouge vif comme mes "voitures plates " ca vient peut-tre de l  ..en rouge , on me voyait arriver de loin ..du coup , on pouvait m'viter 
> 
> encore une journe ou je n'tais pas beaucoup avec vous ...dborde ..j'ai d'ailleurs mme pas encore ouvert mes valises ...gym cet AM , oblige avant qu'ils croient que j'ai desert  ..et ce soir ..restau cabaret ...ben oui ..faut pas que je fasse un sevrage trop rapide 
> 
> j'espre avoir un peu plus de temps pour vous demain

----------


## giragu03

Bein, mme si je ne pense pas  toi, la radio te rappelle  mon souvenir avec Peter Holm



Et puisqu'on parlait de vent, il peut permettre un certain nombre de choses :
http://www.ina.fr/divertissement/cha...reille.fr.html
Il est mme parfois fripon



Bein pour les voitures, je ne sais pas, reste en 1... Ca peut tre une solution  ::aie:: . Sinon, tu as toujours la technique de mettre une cale sous l'acclrateur.

Bonne soire  ::zoubi::

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Bientt le week-end ! Demain muuuuurge !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Bientt le week-end ! Demain muuuuurge !


 ::coucou:: 
Je constate que le responsable (X) aime beaucoup plus le vendredi que le lundi... Je ne comprends pas.
Une chanson adapte au vendredi :


Bonne journe  toutes et tous.
-288

----------


## FirePrawn

Comme toute personne normalement constitue non ?!  :8O:

----------


## pfeuh

> un recueil de blagues assez pais, qui doit dpasser les 800 pages


Tu l'as en pdf?  ::mrgreen::  ::arrow:: 

A+

Pfeuh

----------


## rothen

> Bientt le week-end ! Demain muuuuurge !


 Coucou tout le monde !

eh oui ..c'est la meilleure journe de la semaine pour beaucoup , enfin a partir de la soire bien sr  ::mouarf:: 

sinon...tu veux dire quoi par muuuuurge ? enfin , ce qui m'interesse surtout , tu comptes faire quoi  ::mouarf:: 

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  pour  Peter Holm bien sr j'adore , souvenirs , souvenirs  :;): ...bon , videmment tu t'en doutes ...les 2 autres un peu moins ...enfin pour pas dire beaucoup moins  ::mouarf:: 

alors , les tous ...c'est quoi votre projet pour ce WE ?

----------


## LittleWhite

> Tu l'as en pdf?


La chanson  ::koi:: 

(Bonjour les toutes et les tous).

----------


## FirePrawn

Et bien anniversaire du filleul de ma chrie, donc parc d'attraction l'aprs midi, et demain soir anniversaire de son pre (au filleul) donc apro dinatoire murgeatoire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou tout le monde !
> 
> eh oui ..c'est la meilleure journe de la semaine pour beaucoup , enfin a partir de la soire bien sr 
> 
> sinon...tu veux dire quoi par muuuuurge ? enfin , ce qui m'interesse surtout , tu comptes faire quoi 
> 
> merci Guillaume  pour  Peter Holm bien sr j'adore , souvenirs , souvenirs ...bon , videmment tu t'en doutes ...les 2 autres un peu moins ...enfin pour pas dire beaucoup moins 
> 
> alors , les tous ...c'est quoi votre projet pour ce WE ?


Projets pour ce week-end... Aller voir l'avancement du chantier de la maison, normalement il devrait y avoir le toit. Et puis, s'occuper des arbres (il faudrait que j'arrache l'herbe tout autour) et de la haie...
Peter Holm, je sais que tu aimes bien (tu m'en avais parl une fois, c'est pour a quand l'entendant a m'a fait penser  toi), surprenant que tu aimes moins les autres  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Et bien anniversaire du filleul de ma chrie, donc parc d'attraction l'aprs midi, et demain soir anniversaire de son pre (au filleul) donc apro dinatoire murgeatoire


 beau programme de WE Sebast  :;):  mais il y a quoi chez toi comme parc d'attraction ? 

et toi Alex ? tu vas faire quoi ?

----------


## FirePrawn

C'pas vraiment un parc d'attraction en fait, c'est une plaine de jeux XXL pour enfants  :;): 

Mais sinon il y a Europa Park juste  ct  ::lun::

----------


## rothen

> Projets pour ce week-end... Aller voir l'avancement du chantier de la maison, normalement il devrait y avoir le toit.  Peter Holm, je sais que tu aimes bien (tu m'en avais parl une fois, c'est pour a quand l'entendant a m'a fait penser  toi), surprenant que tu aimes moins les autres


Ah dj le toit ? dis donc , d'un coup ca va vite l , tu dois tre content 
pour les chansons c'est sr , tu commences  connaitre mes gouts ...mme si tu fais expres de mettre des vieux machins  ::mouarf:: 

bon , alors , les autres , vous faites quoi ce WE ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> bon , alors , les autres , vous faites quoi ce WE ?


Tranquillou avec ma fille, enfin elle pas trop, elle a un programme charg, entrainement natation, devoirs de seconde(a commence  devenir pas mal), rdv anniv ! Moi c'est remise en tat du gaillard qui est tout cass, je viens de me froisser un nerf dans le dos au boulot... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Moi c'est remise en tat du gaillard qui est tout cass, je viens de me froisser un nerf dans le dos au boulot...


ah quel dommage que tu sois si loin ..je suis une fe pour soigner ce genre de chose  :;): ..j'ai le doigt et la pommade qu'il faut   ::yaisse:: ...

----------


## Lady

> bon , alors , les autres , vous faites quoi ce WE ?


Go Paris (enfin la RP) Demain midi c'est raclette chez la chef de mon mari et aprs demain repas de quadruple anniversaire (comme on habite pas tout prs de chez mes parents on regroupe) : ma fille le 1er septembre, ma grand mre le 2 septembre, mon pre le 16 octobre et moi aujourd'hui!

----------


## giragu03

> Ah dj le toit ? dis donc , d'un coup ca va vite l , tu dois tre content 
> pour les chansons c'est sr , tu commences  connaitre mes gouts ...mme si tu fais expres de mettre des vieux machins 
> 
> bon , alors , les autres , vous faites quoi ce WE ?


C'est sr que a a bien avanc (le maon a eu un chantier qui s'est dcal, du coup il a mis tous ses employs chez moi, et ensuite le charpentier a pu enchainer directement) et donc je suis content  ::):  En mme temps, l ds qu'il y a du changement, a se voit bien (quand ce sera l'intrieur, a se verra moins...).
Je ne fais pas forcment exprs de mettre des vieux machins, mais ce sont les chansons qui me venaient en tte.
En rflchissant plus, je peux t'en trouver d'autres sur le vent, par exemple

 (mais je n'y ai pas pens hier et je la trouve moins adapte par rapport  ce qu'on disait...)

----------


## lper

> ah quel dommage que tu sois si loin ..je suis une fe pour soigner ce genre de chose ..j'ai le doigt et la pommade qu'il faut  ...


Ah ben oui alors, je me serai bien laisser tripoter le dos !  ::mrgreen::  Bon stop sinon a va jaser ... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ah ben oui alors, je me serai bien laisser tripoter le dos !  Bon stop sinon a va jaser ...


Tu appelles a un dos, toi ?  :8O: 
 ::mouarf3::

----------


## lper

> Tu appelles a un dos, toi ?


 ::mouarf:: 
En effet quand je relis....Bon les femmes n'ont pas l'esprit aussi mal plac que nous, heureusement !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cheetor

Bizarrement, a me fait penser  cette pub : Le massage   ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> En effet quand je relis....Bon les femmes n'ont pas l'esprit aussi mal plac que nous, heureusement !


Crois moi a dpend des femmes.... Et je suis prt  parier que Rothen y aura pens aussi en voyant ta premire rplique ^^

----------


## LittleWhite

Personne ne dit bon anniversaire  Lady  ::calim2:: 

Bon anniversaire Lady  ::): 

(Moi, je pense que je vais aller  Paris samedi (j'espre mais mes amis ne rpondent pas  ::(:  ))

----------


## Lady

> Personne ne dit bon anniversaire  Lady 
> 
> Bon anniversaire Lady 
> 
> (Moi, je pense que je vais aller  Paris samedi (j'espre mais mes amis ne rpondent pas  ))


Merci merci ...

Vous savez ce qui est dprimant avec  notre monde ultra connect c'est que des site marchand dont je me fou compltement m'ont souhait mon anniversaire avant ma famille et mes amis ....

----------


## giragu03

> Merci merci ...
> 
> Vous savez ce qui est dprimant avec  notre monde ultra connect c'est que des site marchand dont je me fou compltement m'ont souhait mon anniversaire avant ma famille et mes amis ....


Bon anniversaire Lady...
Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est dprimant... En plus tu as l'offre exceptionnelle immanquable qui n'est valable que le jour de ton anniversaire : 50 centimes de rduction  partir de 100 d'achats (et on ne liste pas toutes les conditions supplmentaires).
De toutes faons, pour faire avant les sites marchands, il faut que tes amis/famille te souhaitent ton anniversaire entre 0h00 et 1h00...

----------


## rothen

passage coup de vent lol ..eh oui , encore dborde  ::mouarf:: 

MDR pour le massage ...je vais mieux regarder demain ...

mais je veux surtout passer encore ce soir pour souhaiter  Lady un 



et un BON WE   tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi, aucun site marchant ne me souhaite mon anniversaire ... en mme temps, je dois tre connect  aucun  ::D: 
Et mes amis n'ont plus ne le font pas ...  ::aie:: 

Bon ...

Je retourne dans ma grotte  ::D:

----------


## Lady

> Moi, aucun site marchant ne me souhaite mon anniversaire ... en mme temps, je dois tre connect  aucun 
> Et mes amis n'ont plus ne le font pas ... 
> 
> Bon ...
> 
> Je retourne dans ma grotte


Je crois que moi a viens d'une fois o j'ai oublier de dcocher la case "j'accepte de recevoir des mail des partenaires du site" un truc du genre ...

Merci Rothen  ::heart::

----------


## Auteur

bon je me suis plant de discussion donc je mets le lien :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post6944046

----------


## rothen

> Pourquoi cette musique s'appelle le "Galop Infernal d'Orphe aux Enfers" ? 
> 
> 
> J'ai repr une danseuse blonde a doit tre Rothen , par contre je n'ai pas vu Lady 
> 
> Par contre il est clair que les danseuses ne portent pas de string lper


 Coucou Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

non , la blonde , c'est pas moi ...quand je danse ca je suis beaucoup moins vtue  ::lol:: ..et surtout je finis en grand cart  ::mouarf:: 




> Moi, aucun site marchant ne me souhaite mon anniversaire ...  Et mes amis n'ont plus ne le font pas ...


 Je sais pas ...mais  mon avis , ce sont pas des amis  ::calim2::  

pour  Guillaume  ::zoubi::  contente des avances de ta maison ..c'est sr , ca fait plaisir ce genre de chose  :;): 




> Crois moi a dpend des femmes.... Et je suis prt  parier que Rothen y aura pens aussi en voyant ta premire rplique ^^


coucou Guigui  ::zoubi::  ...moi ? l'esprit mal plac ? pas possible ::wow:: 

quoique que pas sre qu'on tripote un dos  ::no:: 

je me demande bien ce qu'on pourrait tripoter d'autre  ::mouarf::  aucune ide  ::ange::

----------


## giragu03

Bonne journe  toutes et tous. C'est reparti pour une semaine dans la joie et la bonne humeur...
Allez, un petit tour en Camargue, Aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer...


En esprant que a donnera la pche au responsable (X)...

P.S.: Cette fois, vous ne pourrez pas dire que je mets une chanson qui date de Mathusalem, car ce single n'est pas encore sorti  ::):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Coucou Auteur 
> 
> non , la blonde , c'est pas moi ...quand je danse ca je suis beaucoup moins vtue ..et surtout je finis en grand cart


ah et tu as du carrelage (cher ?) chez toi ?  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> ah et tu as du carrelage (cher ?) chez toi ?


Tu te proposais de faire le mdecin ?  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi::  et bonne semaine  tous  :;): 

encore une fois  la bourre ce matin  ::mouarf::  mais je voulais vous  mettre un mot avant de sortir manger avec des amis  :;): 

j'espre que vous avez aussi beau temps que chez moi 

chouette non ?  ::roll:: 
et que vous avez comme moi pass un super WE , full amis comme dab ...mais j'ai aussi asist  la chute d'un symbole de la siderurgie lorraine 



j'espre aussi que les "tripotages " du WE ont bien reussi  Laurent  ::mouarf:: et qui nous revient en pleine forme  :;): 

merci guillaume pour cette exclusivit  ::zoubi::  celle -l j'aime bien  :;): 




> ah et tu as du carrelage (cher ?) chez toi ?


 ::ptdr:: j'adooore  ::zoubi:: 

bon , ca va ...maintenant je fais plus le grand cart ...mon carrelage est sauv  ::mouarf:: 

bon ...alors ...quoi de neuf chez vous ?

----------


## Rachel

> Bonjour tout le monde  et bonne semaine  tous 
> 
> encore une fois  la bourre ce matin  mais je voulais vous  mettre un mot avant de sortir manger avec des amis 
> 
> j'espre que vous avez aussi beau temps que chez moi


Dans le berry, 20 avec un beau soleil  ::ange::

----------


## lper

Coucou  ::zoubi:: ,

oui en pleine forme, j'ai russi  me tri..heu me remettre le dos.. ::aie:: 

Bonne reprise  tous !

PS : impressionnant la photo de la tour.  :8O: 

PS2: a va pas me lcher ces histoires de string... ::mouarf:: 

PS3 : game-over (l'avais jamais faite celle-l)... ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Tu te proposais de faire le mdecin ?


Uniquement avec le consentement de la dame  ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

Aujourd'hui beau temps, encore quelques nuages qui passent mais grand soleil quand mme

a change aprs 72h de pluies continues. Bon finalement on a t pargn par les inondations, mais il aurait pas fallu que la pluie continue trop. On a quand mme eu une 1/2journe de coupure d'eau prventive.


Par contre, mauvaise nouvelle, les grues commencent a passer, j'en ai vu un vol aujourd'hui. a veut dire normalement Froid d'ici 15 jours  3 semaines

----------


## rothen

:;): 


oh , vous tes calmes aujourd'hui ...dure la reprise du lundi  ::mouarf:: 




> PS : impressionnant la photo de la tour. 
> PS2: a va pas me lcher ces histoires de string...


en fait , il y a 3 tours qui sont tombes , j'ai la vido mais j'ai pas russi  la mettre  ::?:  ..le plus impressionnant ca a surtout t le bruit que ca a fait  ::calim2:: 

pour le string ...Laurent , a c'est sr ..ca ne peut que te rester ...un mec qui arrive  tricoter un truc aussi chouette  ::yaisse:: ..et qui tait partant pour l'essayage  ::mouarf::  ..c'est sr , ca court pas les rues  ::whistle::   encore que pour le second point ..il y en aurait peut-tre plus  ::mouarf2:: 




> Uniquement avec le consentement de la dame


ben faut voir Guigui  :;):  ...maisc'est quand mme pour une bonne cause  ::mouarf:: 





> a change aprs 72h de pluies continues. Bon finalement on a t pargn par les inondations, mais il aurait pas fallu que la pluie continue trop.  ..Par contre, mauvaise nouvelle, les grues commencent a passer, j'en ai vu un vol aujourd'hui. a veut dire normalement Froid d'ici 15 jours  3 semaines


oui , Yves , j'ai vu que dans ton coin , c'tait pas super ...il y a eu pas mal de dgats pas loin de chez toi ...enfin , je pense surtout  Lourdes , t'es dans ce coin l ? 
Pour les grues , ouais , elles sont passes hier ..comme tu dis , ca annonce l'hiver ..mme si avec le temps estival qu'on a en Lorraine en ce moment , on a du mal  le croire  :8O:  ..enfin , l j'en  profite un max  ::ccool:: 
personne n'a d'histoire droles  mettre aujourd'hui ? 
Et Lady , alors , ton anniv c'tait bien ??

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Envoy par magicbisous-nours
> 
> 
> Uniquement avec le consentement de la dame 
> 
> 
> ben faut voir Guigui  ...maisc'est quand mme pour une bonne cause


Moi je propose par professionalisme, hein, c'est pour rendre service.... ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Et Lady , alors , ton anniv c'tait bien ??


Fatiguant j'ai pas vu le week end pass ... j'ai mme pas encore eu le temps de tester mon cadeau : un clavier lectronique (un synth quoi) et ce sera pas pour ce soir non plus. De toute faon faut que je choppe des partitions...

----------


## giragu03

> Fatiguant j'ai pas vu le week end pass ... j'ai mme pas encore eu le temps de tester mon cadeau : un clavier lectronique (un synth quoi) et ce sera pas pour ce soir non plus. De toute faon faut que je choppe des partitions...


Ce n'est pas pour tre chiant, mais ce n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose... En tous cas, c'est un chouette cadeau  ::): 
Il faudrait vraiment que je me remette  jouer d'ailleurs (vraiment pas le temps en ce moment, mme le mlodica que je traine toujours avec moi ne me sert pas beaucoup  ::(: ).

----------


## Auteur

> PS : impressionnant la photo de la tour.


ils n'ont pas eu besoin d'explosifs, Rothen a ternu 
 ::dehors:: 





> PS2: a va pas me lcher ces histoires de string...


en effet  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> ils n'ont pas eu besoin d'explosifs, Rothen a ternu 
>  ah , ben c'est pour a qu'ils ont attendu que j''arrive pour commencer 
> 
> pour Guigui : fait gaffe , ta gentillesse te perdra 
> 
> pour Lady , super  un synth ..tu sais en jouer ? moi j'en ai gard un parmi ceux de mon mari ..mais faudrait que j'apprenne pour qu'il serve  autre chose que de la dco 
> 
> par contre Guillaume , c'est quoi la diffrence entre un synth et un clavier lectronique

----------


## Auteur

> ah , ben c'est pour a qu'ils ont attendu que j''arrive pour commencer


oui, mais c'est pas la chemine qu'il fallait abattre mais la maison  ct  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors:: 





> par contre Guillaume , c'est quoi la diffrence entre un synth et un clavier lectronique


moi je n'en vois pas  ::?:

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous,
Voici un lien pour expliquer les diffrences entre clavier et synth (ce sera un petit peu plus clair que ce que j'aurais pu expliquer) :
http://www.stars-music.fr/guide-achat-claviers-synthes
D'accord avec vous, dans le langage courant, ces deux termes tendent  dsigner la mme chose.
Vu qu'on est avec les synths (certains reconnatront peut-tre leur bureau  ::aie:: ) :


Bonne journe.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Lady

j'ai fait 2 ou 3 ans de piano quand j'tais ado. Du coup je sais au moins dchiffrer une partition et donc avec du travail russir  faire sortir un truc qui ressemble au morceau dcrit d'un piano.

Bon maintenant faut que je trouve o acheter des partitions qui me plaisent (je recherche en priorit "Tallulah" de Sonata Arctica)

----------


## LittleWhite

> Bon maintenant faut que je trouve o acheter des partitions qui me plaisent (je recherche en priorit "Tallulah" de Sonata Arctica)


De chez vous  ::aie::  avec Internet  ::P:

----------


## Lady

> De chez vous  avec Internet


Bah faut que je trouve un site qui fait ca pas trop chre ... Y a bien un Milonga pas trop loin mais j'ai un doute de trouver beaucoup de choix de partition "mtal symphonique" ect ...

----------


## LittleWhite

Ouep ... enfin bon  ::aie::  c'est pas ce que je disais  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ouep ... enfin bon  c'est pas ce que je disais


Euh si je comprends bien ce que tu sous-entends, j'ai envie de te dire que ce n'est pas bien...



> j'ai fait 2 ou 3 ans de piano quand j'tais ado. Du coup je sais au moins dchiffrer une partition et donc avec du travail russir  faire sortir un truc qui ressemble au morceau dcrit d'un piano.


Lady, tu dois donc avoir un meilleur niveau que moi parce que je n'ai jamais pris un cours de musique.

----------


## Lady

> Euh si je comprends bien ce que tu sous-entends, j'ai envie de te dire que ce n'est pas bien...
> 
> Lady, tu dois donc avoir un meilleur niveau que moi parce que je n'ai jamais pris un cours de musique.


Bah a dpend car j'y allais a reculons ... ma prof tait sympa mais bon la musique classique c'tait pas mon kif (en tout cas  jou au piano) ... le seul morceau dont je me souviens par cur c'est le seul morceau non classique qu'elle m'avait trouve (Pour l'anecdote ma prof tait la mre d'une des Vamps (ou je me la pte je connais des gens qui connaissent des gens un peu clbre) ...)

Et oui le sous entendu c'est mal .... (Bon En fait j'ai chercher ce matin et  chaque fois je tombais sur une page prometteuse c'tait crit le tlchargement de partition est illgal - page supprim ... ihihih) Et puis comme j'aime ce groupe je suis ok pour acheter la partition ... (d'ailleurs ils passent  Lille dans 3 semaines je me tte pour aller au concert ...)

----------


## giragu03

> Bah a dpend car j'y allais a reculons ... ma prof tait sympa mais bon la musique classique c'tait pas mon kif (en tout cas  jou au piano) ... le seul morceau dont je me souviens par cur c'est le seul morceau non classique qu'elle m'avait trouve (Pour l'anecdote ma prof tait la mre d'une des Vamps (ou je me la pte je connais des gens qui connaissent des gens un peu clbre) ...)


Bein, je pense que tu as un minimum de technique que je ne pourrai jamais acqurir sans prendre un minimum de leons.

Je vais me la pter aussi, alors : je suis un des producteurs d'un EP de Desireless et d'un album de Marie-Paule Belle. J'ai d'ailleurs eu l'occasion d'changer quelques fois par mail avec Desireless. Et puis j'ai particip  la production du single de (et j'ai bien sympathis avec) Marie Louva (vido que j'ai mise hier matin) qui est passe chez Pascal Sevran et Michel Drucker...

Enfin bref, je vais arrter de raconter ma vie... Tout le monde s'en fiche ou presque.

----------


## rothen

Desole  ::oops::  encore une fois juste le temps de vous faire un coucou rapide  ::zoubi::  avant de sortir  ::?: 

il y a pas , l'effet "automne " n'agit pas que sur les mecs  ::mouarf:: 

mais continuez  papoter et  parler de vous , j'adoooore apprendre plein de choses sur vous ...vous faites presque partie de ma famille maintenant  :;): 

 quelque part , ca vous fait pas un peu cet effet l ?  ::roll::

----------


## Rachel

faut pas oublier aussi l'effet dcalage horaire de la nuit de samedi  dimanche  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> quelque part , ca vous fait pas un peu cet effet l ?


oui mam...heu ... ::aie:: je rigooooooooooleeeeeeee! ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

Sinon, une bonne methode pour avoir des partition, c'est d'aller  la bibliothque ... hum, pardon, cela s'appelle mdiathque maintenant  ::):  Lorsque la mdiathque est assez grande (disons celle de Clermont-Ferrand l'est dj), on trouve des partitions de guitares, donc bon, j'imagine que le piano ils peuvent aussi en avoir  ::): 

Sinon, les classiques Ebay et autres  ::): 

Et lorsque l'on a la maxi classe, tout faire  l'oreille  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Et lorsque l'on a la maxi classe, tout faire  l'oreille



Non pas la dicte musicallllllleeee non!!!!!!!!!!
ma prof a tent 2 ou 3 fois ... je mettait les notes plus ou moins au pif (bon j'arrive quand mme a dire si une note est plus aigu ou plus grave qu'une autre mais c'est tout !)

----------


## giragu03

> Non pas la dicte musicallllllleeee non!!!!!!!!!!
> ma prof a tent 2 ou 3 fois ... je mettait les notes plus ou moins au pif (bon j'arrive quand mme a dire si une note est plus aigu ou plus grave qu'une autre mais c'est tout !)


Ca a l'air d'tre rest un bon souvenir de tes annes de musique...

J'imagine que tu arrives aussi  savoir si la note est beaucoup plus aige (plus grave) ou juste un petit peu plus aige (plus grave) qu'une autre. Donc aprs, avec un peu de chance, tu peux t'en sortir pas trop mal (qui plus est, si tu n'as pas d'altrations dans ta dicte)

----------


## Cheetor

Les fameux cours de musique ....
Quelque part, j'ai en piti mes parents, qui ont subi mes multiples entrainements  la flute le soir, pour rviser.

Heureusement qu'il y avait le chant, sinon, j'aurais jamais eu la moyenne.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> ..
> Quelque part, j'ai en piti mes parents, qui ont subi mes multiples entrainements  la flute le soir, pour rviser.
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y avait le chant, sinon, j'aurais jamais eu la moyenne.


et qu'est-ce qu'il y a de pire ? Le chant ou la flte ?  ::aie::

----------


## Cheetor

A priori la flute....
Mais bon je me suis amliore, maintenant, je fais du pipeau  ::mrgreen:: 

@Rothen : Mais si on continue. Tes nouvelles cras en verre, c'est pour quand?

Puis clin si tu veux ! (Pas d'image pour a, ouin-euh).

----------


## rothen

Bon ben ..je suis un peu dcue  ::calim2:: ..euh oui , mme beaucoup  ::cry:: 

je pensais que depuis qu'on papotait ensemble ..qu'entre nous il se passait quelque chose :;):  ...une envie de se connaitre , d'tre amis quoi ..OK virtuels ..mais c'etait dj sympa  :;):  part Laurent , personne n'a ragit  

ben du coup , je ne sais plus quoi faire   ::calim2:: 
j'arrte ou pas ce post ?  vous de me le dire   ::roll:: 


PS ..merci Cheetor  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> Bon ben ..je suis un peu dcue ..euh oui , mme beaucoup 
> 
> je pensais que depuis qu'on papotait ensemble ..qu'entre nous il se passait quelque chose ...une envie de se connaitre , d'tre amis quoi ..OK virtuels ..mais c'etait dj sympa  part Laurent , personne n'a ragit  
> 
> ben du coup , je ne sais plus quoi faire  
> j'arrte ou pas ce post ?  vous de me le dire  
> 
> 
> PS ..merci Cheetor


j'ai rat un truc ?  ::koi::   ::calim2::

----------


## LittleWhite

Elle veut un calin  ::): 

Technique numro 1 : Faire en sorte d'tre triste et de faire les yeux  ::calim2::   ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> Bon ben ..je suis un peu dcue ..euh oui , mme beaucoup 
> 
> je pensais que depuis qu'on papotait ensemble ..qu'entre nous il se passait quelque chose ...une envie de se connaitre , d'tre amis quoi ..OK virtuels ..mais c'etait dj sympa  part Laurent , personne n'a ragit  
> 
> ben du coup , je ne sais plus quoi faire  
> j'arrte ou pas ce post ?  vous de me le dire  
> 
> 
> PS ..merci Cheetor


Bienvenue dans le monde virtuel des forums...  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, allez, rien que pour toi (je te sens tristounette ce soir) :  ::kiss::

----------


## Auteur

::zoubi::   ::kiss::   ::fleur::   ::rose::   ::rose2::   ::fleur2::

----------


## LittleWhite

> 


Merciiiiiiiiiii
T'es super trop sympa avec moi  ::): 

(Tout a, juste pour un malheureux  ::calim2::  )

----------


## lper

Coucou,
dur de nous comprendre des fois, on est une espce  part, comme disait un collgue quand il faisait une blague foireuse "dsol, mais ch'uis informaticien".

----------


## Lung

> Bonjour  tous,
> Voici un lien pour expliquer les diffrences entre clavier et synth (ce sera un petit peu plus clair que ce que j'aurais pu expliquer) :
> http://www.stars-music.fr/guide-achat-claviers-synthes
> D'accord avec vous, dans le langage courant, ces deux termes tendent  dsigner la mme chose.


J'ai toujours pas compris la diffrence ...   ::aie:: 
Je joue avec un PSR295 :  c'est quoi, alors ?

----------


## giragu03

> Bon ben ..je suis un peu dcue ..euh oui , mme beaucoup 
> 
> je pensais que depuis qu'on papotait ensemble ..qu'entre nous il se passait quelque chose ...une envie de se connaitre , d'tre amis quoi ..OK virtuels ..mais c'etait dj sympa  part Laurent , personne n'a ragit  
> 
> ben du coup , je ne sais plus quoi faire  
> j'arrte ou pas ce post ?  vous de me le dire  
> 
> 
> PS ..merci Cheetor


Coucou  ::zoubi:: 
Ce serait dommage d'arrter ce sujet (enfin de mon point de vue). Une envie de se connatre, je pense que sur ce point je joue bien le jeu (au risque qu'il est assez facile,  mon avis, de me retrouver et de m'associer  ma vraie identit, ce qui n'est pas forcment toujours souhaitable sur un forum professionnel, notamment lorsqu'on parle de ses loisirs ou autres).

Sinon, j'apprcie passer un moment sur ce sujet (j'tais tomb dessus un petit peu par hasard et je reviens sur dveloppez tous les jours depuis... ce qui n'tait plus le cas depuis un certain temps), de papoter, d'tre "amis virtuels" (je n'aime pas trop associer ces termes, mais c'est effectivement le cas avec toi). Il y a beaucoup de choses que je t'avais dites en messages privs justement pour viter de trop me dvoiler sur le forum (il ne faut pas oublier que tout ce qui s'crit sur un forum sera toujours accessible et dans 10 ou 20 ans, je ne voudrai peut-tre pas tre associ  mon image actuelle, notamment auprs d'un ventuel recruteur... Mme si j'assume entirement ce que je suis...).

Lung, PSR295 est un clavier arrangeur. Pour faire simple, le clavier tu as des sons d'instruments "rels" enregistrs et des rythmes, et tu joues avec a (tu as en gnral la possibilit d'ajouter quelques effets, du style reverb, mais c'est assez limit). Le synth, tu as quelques sons de base et l'intrt est de modifier le signal sonore pour en obtenir de nouveaux (il y a diffrents types d'oprations possibles, en fonction des synthtiseurs) ; j'ai un SH-201 et pour dfinir un son, je dois choisir la forme de l'onde. J'applique ensuite des filtres... Bref pour avoir un son (si tu ne prends pas ceux qui sont pr-enregistrs), tu peux y passer un bon moment...

----------


## Lady

> J'ai toujours pas compris la diffrence ...  
> Je joue avec un PSR295 :  c'est quoi, alors ?


Normalement le Synth c'est mme pas un instrument mais le morceau qui module/synthtise les sons (qui fait que tu peut passer du piano  la harpe , au banjoo ...)

Donc si ton clavier lectronique peut faire plein d'instruments (ou mme de non instruments) diffrents c'est ce qu'on appel communment un synth. Sinon c'est un piano lectronique qui se base sur des chantillonnage de vrai son (ce que j'ai compris)

Et pour Rothen : Mais si on t'aime ... C'est juste que l'informaticien n'est en gnral pas quelqu'un de super extravertie faut pas lui en vouloir.

----------


## giragu03

> Normalement le Synth c'est mme pas un instrument mais le morceau qui module/synthtise les sons (qui fait que tu peut passer du piano  la harpe , au banjoo ...)


Tout--fait. D'ailleurs, tu peux acheter des synths sans clavier o tu n'as que le module de synthse.




> Donc si ton clavier lectronique peut faire plein d'instruments (ou mme de non instruments) diffrents c'est ce qu'on appel communment un synth.


Je dirais plutt s'il permet d'intervenir dessus tes sons (filtres...), il sera class dans les synths. Sinon, on le classera plutt dans les arrangeurs.




> Sinon c'est un piano lectronique qui se base sur des chantillonnage de vrai son (ce que j'ai compris)


Le terme piano n'est pas adapt car le toucher n'est pas le mme. Je crois que je n'aurais pas d m'aventurer avec ma remarque sur la subtilit entre synth et clavier...




> Et pour Rothen : Mais si on t'aime ... C'est juste que l'informaticien n'est en gnral pas quelqu'un de super extravertie faut pas lui en vouloir.


C'est pas faux.

----------


## Lady

> T
> 
> Le terme piano n'est pas adapt car le toucher n'est pas le mme. Je crois que je n'aurais pas d m'aventurer avec ma remarque sur la subtilit entre synth et clavier...



Bah a priori les NP haut de gamme de chez yamaha on bien un touch lourd capable de mimer le marteau sur la corde.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> C'est pas faux.


C'est "informaticien" que tu n'as pas compris ? ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> C'est "informaticien" que tu n'as pas compris ?


J'essaye de me retenir de sortir cette vanne a chaque fois ...

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

De retour aprs deux jours d'absences  ::aie:: 
Qui n'ont absolument pas servi  me reposer  ::cry:: 

*rve d'une nuit normale et complte*

----------


## sevyc64

Halloween approche, voici une petite blague de circonstance (et en plus on s'loigne pas trop du grand cart de l'autre jour ::mouarf::  )




> Pourquoi les sorcires ne portent-elles jamais de culottes?
> ......
> ......
> Pour avoir une meilleure adhrence avec le balai...

----------


## giragu03

> C'est "informaticien" que tu n'as pas compris ?


 ::cry::  Ils se moquent de moi  ::cry::  Je vais tout dire  Rothen  ::cry:: 
Pour me consoler, je vous propose de faire un Sloubi  ::aie:: 

Lady, effectivement, il existe des pianos lectroniques (qui ont des touchers lourds, c'est dans cette catgorie que se trouve le NP). J'ai eu l'occasion d'en jouer quand j'tais au collge, j'adorais. Je ne me souviens plus du modle (c'tait un Yamaha), il y avait mme les pdales d'expression... Trop la classe.
Par contre, on parlait des claviers et d'un coup tu utilises le terme piano, du coup a m'a perturb (d'o ma remarque)...

----------


## rothen

oh mais que vous tes gentils avec moi  ::love:: je savais mme pas qu'il existait autant de calins  :8O:  ...ca fait un bien fou ce genre de chose ...merci  vous  ::zoubi:: 

En fait je sais pas si j'tais tristounette hier soir ...mais lessive de ma journe shopping ca c'est sr  ::mouarf::  vraiment du mal avec ce genre de choses..mais bon , faut bien de temps en temps  :;): 

alors du coup , j'ai peut-tre mal dfini ma question , j'essaye d'etre plus claire ce matin , car c'est vous qui dciderez  de ce que je dois faire  :;): 

en ce qui me concerne , c'est sr je me sens bien avec vous , j'aime apprendre  vous connaitre ,papoter avec vous sur le forum ..et ne plus le faire me crera srement un manque ...mais d'un autre ct on est sur un forum informatique et ce post a compltement dvi de son utilit premire ...mme si j'aurai srement encore 2 3 bricoles  identifier , quand je me dciderai  refaire du rangement   ::mouarf:: , ca n'ira jamais bien loin  ::?: 

Alors c'est  vous de dcider ...ca vous plait de continuer comme actuellement  parler de tout et de rien ...ou je clos ce post  ::roll:: 

C'est une question srieuse  :;):  pas pour recevoir plus de calins ...l le compte est bon ...enfin pour l'instant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

::nono::  pas de fermeture

----------


## magicbisous-nours

on avis serait de ne pas fermer le post (a n'est pas le premier post de la taverne  dvier et encore moins  ne pas parler d'informatique  ::aie:: )

Et pour la journe (et parce qu'aujourd'hui j'en ai besoin) :
 ::calin::  ::kiss2::  ::kiss::

----------


## giragu03

> oh mais que vous tes gentils avec moi je savais mme pas qu'il existait autant de calins  ...ca fait un bien fou ce genre de chose ...merci  vous 
> 
> En fait je sais pas si j'tais tristounette hier soir ...mais lessive de ma journe shopping ca c'est sr  vraiment du mal avec ce genre de choses..mais bon , faut bien de temps en temps 
> 
> alors du coup , j'ai peut-tre mal dfini ma question , j'essaye d'etre plus claire ce matin , car c'est vous qui dciderez  de ce que je dois faire 
> 
> en ce qui me concerne , c'est sr je me sens bien avec vous , j'aime apprendre  vous connaitre ,papoter avec vous sur le forum ..et ne plus le faire me crera srement un manque ...mais d'un autre ct on est sur un forum informatique et ce post a compltement dvi de son utilit premire ...mme si j'aurai srement encore 2 3 bricoles  identifier , quand je me dciderai  refaire du rangement  , ca n'ira jamais bien loin 
> 
> Alors c'est  vous de dcider ...ca vous plait de continuer comme actuellement  parler de tout et de rien ...ou je clos ce post 
> ...


En mme temps, un sujet dans la taverne ne parle pas ncessairement d'informatique... Et des sujets de la taverne qui ne dvient pas, a ne doit pas courir les rues.


 ::calin::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

giragu03 : j'aime le titre de ta vido : 1969 (En direct) 
Si tu considre que 43 ans de diffr c'est du direct....  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> giragu03 : j'aime le titre de ta vido : 1969 (En direct) 
> Si tu considre que 43 ans de diffr c'est du direct....


Je m'tais fait la remarque aussi et c'est d'ailleurs pour a que j'ai chang le titre dans mon post  ::aie:: .
Il faudrait le dire  celui qui a publi la vido  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> Si tu considre que 43 ans de diffr c'est du direct....


  ::ptdr:: ...encore un miracle internet  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas , merci Guillaume , Cloclo j'adore ...et du coup ca fait une heure que je surfe d'un titre  l'autre sur you tube  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> ...encore un miracle internet 
> 
> en tous cas , merci Guillaume , Cloclo j'adore ...et du coup ca fait une heure que je surfe d'un titre  l'autre sur you tube


Je sais, je sais... Et puis le titre est adapt  :;):  "Reste"
-205...

----------


## rothen

> le titre est adapt  "Reste"




merci  ::zoubi:: 
pour la continuation ou non du post ...je verrai jusqu' ce soir  ce que ca donne  :;): 

dans un autre rgistre , suite  mon retour un peu rapide  ::mouarf::  du bassin d'Arcachon ...vous avez fait certaines remarques  ::mouarf:: ...

l un petit jeune c'est fait top  243 km/h , sous l'emprise de la drogue ...et avec un A ...j'tais sage  ct non ?  ::roll:: 

vous voyez , les jeunes sont bien pire que moi  ::wow::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi ce qui me fait du bien c'est de me dire qu'en fait avec mon petit 200km/h avec ma voiture (juste une fois pour voir si elle y allait), ben en fait je suis un petit joueur...

En moto je n'ai pas encore os aller  plus de 185 (la sensation n'est pas la mme et vu que c'tait la moto d'un concessionnaire que j'essayais, j'avais laiss 3 000  de caution.... Pas envie de laisser ma copine sans chri avec une dette aussi grosse)
Mais quand j'aurais la mienne  ::wow::

----------


## giragu03

> merci 
> pour la continuation ou non du post ...je verrai jusqu' ce soir  ce que ca donne 
> 
> dans un autre rgistre , suite  mon retour un peu rapide  du bassin d'Arcachon ...vous avez fait certaines remarques ...
> 
> l un petit jeune c'est fait top  243 km/h , sous l'emprise de la drogue ...et avec un A ...j'tais sage  ct non ? 
> 
> vous voyez , les jeunes sont bien pire que moi


Encore un press d'aller au cimetire...  ::cfou:: 
Ma voiture peine  atteindre les 150 km/h au compteur (et c'est largement suffisant).

----------


## sevyc64

Perso, bien que ma voiture est donne pour dpasse les 200km/h, j'ai jamais dpass les 150, une fois en pointe sur une dpartementale (large et trs bon revtement) pour doubler un convoi de cirque et une fois sur autoroute pour voir ce que a donnait. Mme si a tient la route sans problme, dj  150 on sent que a peut partir pour un rien.

Et ce qui part bien  ce rythme l, c'est le carburant !

----------


## giragu03

> Et ce qui part bien  ce rythme l, c'est le carburant !


C'est pas faux ! Mais vu qu'en ce moment a ne cote rien, on s'en fiche...
Au passage, -200

----------


## sevyc64

Je crois que tu as oublier des mots




> Mais vu qu'en ce moment a ne cote * pour un*  rien


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

ah au milieu des raisonnables  ::D: , quand mme un qui aime rouler vite  :;):  mais fais attention en moto , t'as beaucoup moins de protection qu'en voiture  ::?:  ...enfin ,  ton age , j'coutais rien non plus et j'adorais  ...mais en passager :;):  .. mme si on sait que c'est dangereux , la sensation de libert qu'on a en moto , on ne la retrouve pas ailleurs  ::ccool:: 

en ce qui concerne ma vitesse maxi ...euh , je vais pas vous le dire , dj que vous ne me trouvez pas raisonnable  ::wow::  ...mais je vous rassure quand mme c'tait en Allemagne ...no limit  :;): 

il y en a parmi vous qui ont fait du circuit ou des rallyes ?  ::roll::

----------


## Bovino

J'avais eu l'occasion de tester une Maserati  une poque. Du coup, difficile de ne pas tre un tout petit peu excessif.
Rsultat, plus de 250 sur la rocade de Toulouse...
Mais j'avoue que j'y suis pas rest longtemps !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Tu as crois des Schtroumpf ? (pardon  eux, j'ai pas pu rsister)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> il y en a parmi vous qui ont fait du circuit ou des rallyes ?


Ah si !
J'ai conduit une Porsche Cayman S sur circuit (c'tait un petit circuit et je n'avais le droit qu' 4 tours)...
Je ne sais pas  combien je suis mont : pas le temps de regarder le compteur ^^

Mais a devait tre autour de 200km/h aussi (elle y montait bien plus rapidement que la mienne de voiture ^^)

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi, tous les jours, je fais du 6-8 km/h  ::): 
Peut tre une grosse pointe  9km, bien lanc et pas charg du tout.

(Et encore, on peut avoir la sensation de vitesse si on coute bien, en sentant pass l'air sur les oreilles et tout ... une impression de voler, mme)

----------


## rothen

que ca soit la Maserati ou la Porsche ,c'est gnial , on appuie  peine sur la pdale et ca part ...un vrai bonheur non ? 

mais surtout je trouve que ce sont  des voitures  tellement bien ancres sur la route qu'on ressent beaucoup moins la vitesse que dans une petite voiture plus haute ..l je suis vraiment pas  l'aise et j'ai toujours peur des tonneaux ..en plus , il y a pas de capot , j'ai toujours l'impression qu'on rentre dans la voiture de devant  ::mouarf:: ...bon , c'est peut-tre aussi une question d'habitude  :;): 

sinon Alex ...pas de souci ...niveau vitesse , c'est toi qui gagne ..largement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Moi, tous les jours, je fais du 6-8 km/h 
> Peut tre une grosse pointe  9km, bien lanc et pas charg du tout.


avec le vent dans le dos ? ::mrgreen:: 


Reste avec nous Rothen  ::kiss::  et puis tu es dans la taverne ici.
En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour intervenir dans la semaine (boulot, boulot  :;): ), mais je lis quotidiennement la discussion  ::D: 


-192, on approche, on approche

----------


## giragu03

> boulot, boulot


C'est sr qu'avec le temps que tu passes  coiffer ton pingouin tous les jours, tu n'as pas beaucoup de temps pour discuter avec nous. C'est un sacr boulot ces bestioles  ::aie:: 
Une chanson que Rothen doit chanter rgulirement (surtout la fin  ::aie::  : Il est cinq heures Paris se lve, il est cinq heures je n'ai pas sommeil)




Bonne journe  toutes et tous.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

@giragu03 : merci pour cette belle chanson, a me rappelle de beaux souvenirs de Paris le matin !

----------


## giragu03

> @giragu03 : merci pour cette belle chanson, a me rappelle de beaux souvenirs de Paris le matin !


Mais je t'en prie. C'est avec plaisir. A force de mettre une chanson ou deux chaque jour, je finis par taper dans celles que d'autres aiment  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> Reste avec nous Rothen  et puis tu es dans la taverne ici.


Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

avec vos ractions super sympa , aussi bien sur le forum qu'en MP  :;):  ...bien sr que je reste avec vous  ::D: ...vous m'auriez vraiment beaucoup manqus autrement  ::calim2:: 

en fait j'avais eu un doute suite  la rflexion d'un de mes amis qui m'a demand ce que je pouvais bien faire dans un post sur un forum professionnel , me connaissant , surtout en informatique  ::mouarf3:: 

euh , c'est vrai , j'avais rien  y faire ...au dbut si , car j'avais besoin de renseignements sur du matriel ..vous m'avez d'ailleurs super aide  ::zoubi:: ...mais du coup j'ai pris l'habitude de vous parler  tous les jours j'ai besoin d'avoir de vos nouvelles et j'ai fini par trouver ca normal  ::mouarf:: ben alors , tant que ca ira et que vous rpondrez prsents , je continuerai  :;): ..mme en parlant de tout et de rien  ::mouarf:: 
Il n'y a pas de mal  se faire plaisir non ?  ::mouarf1:: 

pour ta chanson de ce matin Guillaume , j'adore  ::zoubi:: 
waouh ...il tait quand mme mignon le Dutronc quand il tait jeune ...dommage que l' age passe par l  ::?: 

sinon , je ne me couche pas tous les jours  5h ...que les WE spciaux  ::mouarf:: ..sinon je me couche  une heure normale ...euh enfin je crois  :8O: 
Vous vous couchez  quelle heure vous ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> sinon , je ne me couche pas tous les jours  5h ...que les WE spciaux ..sinon je me couche  une heure normale


4h30?    ::pastaper:: 


sinon, moi c'est plutt aux alentour de 23h

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour bonjour...

Gare TGV dans la tte ce matin, je vais craquer  pas dormir comme a  ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> C'est sr qu'avec le temps que tu passes  coiffer ton pingouin tous les jours, tu n'as pas beaucoup de temps pour discuter avec nous. C'est un sacr boulot ces bestioles


tu es un jaloux et pis c'est tout  ::langue:: 
Mon pingouin a beaucoup d'admiratrices  ::langue2::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> avec vos ractions super sympa , aussi bien sur le forum qu'en MP  ...bien sr que je reste avec vous ...vous m'auriez vraiment beaucoup manqus autrement


Ca fait penser  Questions pour un champion, quand le gagnant doit dire s'il revient le lendemain pour essayer de gagner plus (au risque de tout perdre) ou s'il part avec sa cagnotte. "Je reste"  ::D: 



> en fait j'avais eu un doute suite  la rflexion d'un de mes amis qui m'a demand ce que je pouvais bien faire dans un post sur un forum professionnel , me connaissant , surtout en informatique


Bein, tu te formes  l'assembleur pour plaire (a faisait partie des critres de certains pour choisir les filles, cf. des dizaines de pages plus haut dans le sujet...)



> euh , c'est vrai , j'avais rien  y faire ...au dbut si , car j'avais besoin de renseignements sur du matriel ..vous m'avez d'ailleurs super aide ...mais du coup j'ai pris l'habitude de vous parler  tous les jours j'ai besoin d'avoir de vos nouvelles et j'ai fini par trouver ca normal ben alors , tant que ca ira et que vous rpondrez prsents , je continuerai ..mme en parlant de tout et de rien 
> Il n'y a pas de mal  se faire plaisir non ?


C'est depuis que certains t'ont propos de faire le mdecin si tu restais colle sur le carrelage ? :mdr:



> pour ta chanson de ce matin Guillaume , j'adore 
> waouh ...il tait quand mme mignon le Dutronc quand il tait jeune ...dommage que l' age passe par l


L'ge et puis l'alcool...



> sinon , je ne me couche pas tous les jours  5h ...que les WE spciaux ..sinon je me couche  une heure normale ...euh enfin je crois 
> Vous vous couchez  quelle heure vous


Pour ma part couch entre 22h et 23h, parfois plus tt.



> tu es un jaloux et pis c'est tout 
> Mon pingouin a beaucoup d'admiratrices


Ce n'tait pas de la jalousie, c'tait juste un constat. Je comprends que s'occuper d'un animal, le coiffer, et tout et tout (parce qu'une coiffure comme a, c'est du boulot), a prend du temps.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Envoy par rothen
> 
> 
> euh , c'est vrai , j'avais rien  y faire ...au dbut si , car j'avais besoin de renseignements sur du matriel ..vous m'avez d'ailleurs super aide ...mais du coup j'ai pris l'habitude de vous parler  tous les jours j'ai besoin d'avoir de vos nouvelles et j'ai fini par trouver ca normal ben alors , tant que ca ira et que vous rpondrez prsents , je continuerai ..mme en parlant de tout et de rien 
> Il n'y a pas de mal  se faire plaisir non ? 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est depuis que certains t'ont propos de faire le mdecin si tu restais colle sur le carrelage ? :mdr:


J'aimerais avoir un tel succs  ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour bonjour...
> 
> Gare TGV dans la tte ce matin, je vais craquer  pas dormir comme a


 ca c'est sr ..sans sommeil tu ne tiendras pas longtemps  ::mouarf::  ..c'est  cause de ton gosse que tu dors pas ? ...si c'est a , certains ont srement des solutions  ::mouarf::  ..moi , pas , j'en ai pas eu  :;): ..pas eu le temps  ::mouarf:: 





> "Je reste"   ah ben , j'espre bien 
>  C'est depuis que certains t'ont propos de faire le mdecin si tu restais colle sur le carrelage ? :mdr:  c'est vrai qu'entre les bisous , les essayages de string , les propositions ...honntes je manquerai beaucoup de choses si j'arrete ce post 
> 
> L'ge et puis l'alcool... bon ...j'ai les 2 aussi ...vais supprimer les miroirs 
> 
> Pour ma part couch entre 22h et 23h, parfois plus tt. alors pour l'instant c'est moins qui me couche la plus tard ..personne aprs minuits ? je croyais que les geeks taient des oiseaux de nuit  
> Pour Auteur ..moi aussi je suis fan de ton pingouin

----------


## FirePrawn

Uip, il se rveille toute la nuit  ::cry::

----------


## ManusDei

> alors pour l'instant c'est moins qui me couche la plus tard ..personne aprs minuits ? je croyais que les geeks taient des oiseaux de nuit


Tout le monde ne vit pas la vie de chteau, madame la marquise. 
On travaille (le moins possible) nous !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi je suis plutt matinal du coup je me couche relativement tt en semaine (entre 22 et 23h en gnral) 
En revanche le weekend mme aprs m'tre couch  2 ou 3h du mat' (si si a arrive  ::mrgreen:: ) je suis debout  9h GRAND max

----------


## ledisciple

::ccool::  Il ne reste plus que quelques jours pour participer au smiley d'or 2012 !! N'hsitez pas, participez !!!  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

> Uip, il se rveille toute la nuit


Fallait l'habituer ds le dbut (ok c'est facile de dire a ... moins facile  faire)...
Aprs si c'est le dents on peu pas y faire grand chose  pars prier qu'elles percent vite.
Moi pour l'instant a ne l'a pas encore empche de dormir la nuit (mais la rend tout gronchon la journe) mais bon je n'ai eu que des incisives pour l'instant ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Il a dj 3 dents et la 4e arrive, mais a n'a rien  voir avec a.

Le truc c'est qu'effectivement, pour prserver mon sommeil  moi, ma chrie la trs souvent pris avec elle la nuit quand il pleurait.

Du coup maintenant, ds qu'il se rveille, il hurle, et si on vient pas, il continue... Alors il se rendormirait trs certainement au bout d'un certain temps, mais moi je peux pas rester veill 30 minutes, le matin j'ai 110 bornes  faire pour aller bosser, pas envie de m'endormir au volant  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Il a dj 3 dents et la 4e arrive, mais a n'a rien  voir avec a.
> 
> Le truc c'est qu'effectivement, pour prserver mon sommeil  moi, ma chrie la trs souvent pris avec elle la nuit quand il pleurait.
> 
> Du coup maintenant, ds qu'il se rveille, il hurle, et si on vient pas, il continue... Alors il se rendormirait trs certainement au bout d'un certain temps, mais moi je peux pas rester veill 30 minutes, le matin j'ai 110 bornes  faire pour aller bosser, pas envie de m'endormir au volant



La prochaine fois que vous tes en vacances il faudra tent un sevrage. La mthode je ne sais plus quoi o: il pleure --> tu attend 1 ou 2 minute, tu vas le voir, lui parle mais ne le prend pas dans les bras. Tu repars , il re-pleure, tu attend 5 min puis ect ensuit 10 , 20 et normalement il fini par s'endormir et le lendemain tu recommence mais tu attend direct 5 min ...

C'est plus ou moins ce que je fait et a marche en gnral ... Aprs ma fille ne se rveille que rarement vraiment au milieu de la nuit en gnral c'est dodo 20h et si elle se rveille c'est avant 22h.



ledisciple >> tu prend ton rle de commercial  fond !!!

----------


## FirePrawn

> La prochaine fois que vous tes en vacances il faudra tent un sevrage. La mthode je ne sais plus quoi o: il pleure --> tu attend 1 ou 2 minute, tu vas le voir, lui parle mais ne le prend pas dans les bras. Tu repars , il re-pleure, tu attend 5 min puis ect ensuit 10 , 20 et normalement il fini par s'endormir et le lendemain tu recommence mais tu attend direct 5 min ...
> 
> C'est plus ou moins ce que je fait et a marche en gnral ... Aprs ma fille ne se rveille que rarement vraiment au milieu de la nuit en gnral c'est dodo 20h et si elle se rveille c'est avant 22h.
> 
> 
> 
> ledisciple >> tu prend ton rle de commercial  fond !!!


Ben c'est ce qu'on fait depuis la semaine dernire en fait, on attend 10 minutes avant d'aller le voir, la plupart du temps a suffit pour qu'il se rendorme.
Mais c'est dur parce que pendant 10 minutes, t'es rveill  ::aie:: 
Et si je dois attendre mes vacances, c'est pas avant Nol, s'il pouvait dormir avant...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Le prenez pas mal mais c'est pas ce que vous racontez qui me donne envie de faire des enfants.... (pourtant j'adore "m'entraner"  en faire  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## FirePrawn

> Le prenez pas mal mais c'est pas ce que vous racontez qui me donne envie de faire des enfants.... (pourtant j'adore "m'entraner"  en faire )


Il y a beaucoup plus de bons moments qui te font oublier ces galres t'inquites pas  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> Il y a beaucoup plus de bons moments qui te font oublier ces galres t'inquites pas


C'est ce que l'on dit  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> Le prenez pas mal mais c'est pas ce que vous racontez qui me donne envie de faire des enfants.... (pourtant j'adore "m'entraner"  en faire )


Rflchie bien avant d'en faire, c'est :
- pour quelques minutes de plaisir,
- 9 mois d'attente,
- 20-25 ans de galre,
- quelques annes de rpit (avec quand de temps en temps un peu d'inquitude),
- Et tu repart pour 2 dcennies avec les petits enfants.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## VivienD

> Rflchie bien avant d'en faire, c'est :
> - pour quelques minutes de plaisir,
> - 9 mois d'attente,
> - 20-25 ans de galre,
> - quelques annes de rpit (avec quand de temps en temps un peu d'inquitude),
> - Et tu repart pour 2 dcennies avec les petits enfants.


Tu as oubli les filleul(e)s, les neveux, les nices, les arrires-petits-enfants, etc.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Il ne reste plus que quelques jours pour participer au smiley d'or 2012 !! N'hsitez pas, participez !!!


c'est quoi ce jeu ?  ::koi:: 




> Pour Auteur ..moi aussi je suis fan de ton pingouin


certaines veulent mme dormir avec lui  :8O:

----------


## rothen

Tiens ! des nouveaux ...coucou ledisciple et VivienD




> c'est quoi ce jeu ? 
> 
> 
> euh ..moi j'ai rien compris du tout ..il faut broder un truc marrant sur les sigles ?  c'est ca Ledisciple ? 
> 
> 
> certaines veulent mme dormir avec lui


oui , oui . ::mouarf:: ..j'adore les doudous ..tu peux me l'emmener quand tu veux  ::yaisse::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous  ::zoubi:: 
On va parler de Lyon en chanson.


Pour ce qui est du smiley d'or, le but est de trouver un sens  chacune des successions de caractres proposes.
Bonne journe.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous  ::salut:: 

On a jamais t aussi proche du week-end !

----------


## Bovino

> On a jamais t aussi proche du week-end !


Si : vendredi dernier  9h15  ::koi:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## giragu03

> Si : vendredi dernier  9h15


Et puis lundi matin (mme a ne nous intresse pas, le lundi on est plus proche du week-end que le mercredi  ::aie:: ).
 ::pastaper:: 
Je pense que notre responsable (X) voulait dire que nous n'avons jamais t aussi proches du week-end du 26-27 octobre 2012....

----------


## Lady

> Et puis lundi matin (mme a ne nous intresse pas, le lundi on est plus proche du week-end que le mercredi ).
> 
> Je pense que notre responsable (X) voulait dire que nous n'avons jamais t aussi proches du week-end du 26-27 octobre 2012....


Qui est d'ailleurs celui du 27-28 avec un changement d'heure en plus : 1heure de rab au week end !!

Hello !!

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Qui est d'ailleurs celui du 27-28 avec un changement d'heure en plus : 1heure de rab au week end !!
> 
> Hello !!


Hello !

Tu viens d'clairer ma journe ^^

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

eh oui , dj le WE , c'est dingue comme ca passe quand mme ..

merci Guillaume pour le morceau choisi  ::zoubi::  euh ..pas trop pour la chanson  ::mouarf::  mais pour les images , d'abord souvenir de mes vacances fluviales et surtout pour les vues de Lyon , c'est une ville que j'aime beaucoup  :;):  ..il y en a de ce coin parmis vous ?  ::roll:: 

pour les signes ..pas vraiment compris ..je vais essayer d'approffondir ca ce WE ...enfin si j'ai le temps 

comme Yves n'a encore pas mis son histoire du jour ( ben , oui , c'est quoi  ? t'as oubli ? )
quelque chose que j'ai beaucoup aim et qui montre bien la banalisation de la violence  l'cole 

sympa non ??

----------


## Bovino

Il est nul ce dessin, je ne peux pas croire une seule seconde qu'il reflte ce qui peut se passer dans une salle de classe...

Depuis quand enseigne-t-on le second Empire  l'cole ?  ::cfou::

----------


## sevyc64

> comme Yves n'a encore pas mis son histoire du jour ( ben , oui , c'est quoi  ? t'as oubli ? )


Oubli non, mais le temps d'aller chercher le journal, de le lire (l'histoire se trouve en avant dernire page) et de dcider si elle vaut le coup d'tre publie (ce n'est pas le cas tous les jours, et certains jours, ils rptent des histoires passes quelques jour avant)




> C'est un gars qui est chez le coiffeur et  qui le coiffeur demande quelle coupe il desire.
> Le gars rponde :
> -Je voudrais : ras sur le cot gauche, la banane mais juste  droite et de travers, la brosse sur le dessus mais avec un trou au milieu, la nuque dgarnie mais avec quelques touffes par ci, par l.
> Le coiffeur lui rpond que ce n'est pas possible car ce n'est pas une coupe.
> Le gars lui rpond : Ah ouais, pourtant c'est ce que tu m'as fait la dernire fois...

----------


## rothen

> Il est nul ce dessin, je ne peux pas croire une seule seconde qu'il reflte ce qui peut se passer dans une salle de classe...
> 
> Depuis quand enseigne-t-on le second Empire  l'cole ?


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  je m'attendais  tout ...sauf  la chute ...j'adooore  ::ccool:: 

Merci Yves  ::zoubi:: ...sympa aussi ton histoire ...mais moi qui vient de me dcider a aller chez le coiffeur ...ce que je fais jamais  ::mouarf:: ...ca va pas me rassurer  ::calim2:: 

ben non ...je les coupe moi mme  :;): comment ? euh c'est simple , ds qu'ils arrivent au bas du dos , je les mets vers l'avant en partageant de chaque cot ..et je coupe 10 ou 15 cms ..oui , les 2 cots sont pas souvent  la mme hauteur , mais ca se voit pas  ::mouarf:: 
bon , l j'ai quand mme dcid de devenir adulte  ::mouarf:: ..enfin je vais essayer 
sinon ,  la fac ...je coupais les cheveux de tous mes cops ..et ils taient content ...ben oui , c'tait gratuit  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Et tu te faisais mme pas payer en nature ?

.......


Arf de suite les mauvaises ides, je parlais d'un resto ou d'un caf, pas de ... 
quoique !

 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> je m'attendais  tout ...sauf  la chute ...j'adooore 
> 
> Merci Yves ...sympa aussi ton histoire ...mais moi qui vient de me dcider a aller chez le coiffeur ...ce que je fais jamais ...ca va pas me rassurer 
> 
> ben non ...je les coupe moi mme comment ? euh c'est simple , ds qu'ils arrivent au bas du dos , je les mets vers l'avant en partageant de chaque cot ..et je coupe 10 ou 15 cms ..oui , les 2 cots sont pas souvent  la mme hauteur , mais ca se voit pas 
> bon , l j'ai quand mme dcid de devenir adulte ..enfin je vais essayer 
> sinon ,  la fac ...je coupais les cheveux de tous mes cops ..et ils taient content ...ben oui , c'tait gratuit


Les cheveux en bas du dos.... Je trouve a super joli.... 
J'adore la coupe du Spectre Soyeux des Watchmen (pas le temps de mettre un lien google : je suis au taf mais pour ceux qui veulent se donner une ide : tapez "Silk spectre" sur google)....

----------


## FirePrawn

> Les cheveux en bas du dos.... Je trouve a super joli.... 
> J'adore la coupe du Spectre Soyeux des Watchmen (pas le temps de mettre un lien google : je suis au taf mais pour ceux qui veulent se donner une ide : tapez "Silk spectre" sur google)....


Ils descendent pas en bas de son dos dans Watchmen  ::koi::

----------


## giragu03

> coucou les tous 
> 
> eh oui , dj le WE , c'est dingue comme ca passe quand mme ..
> 
> merci Guillaume pour le morceau choisi  euh ..pas trop pour la chanson  mais pour les images , d'abord souvenir de mes vacances fluviales et surtout pour les vues de Lyon , c'est une ville que j'aime beaucoup  ..il y en a de ce coin parmis vous ?


Qu'est-ce qu'elle a cette chanson ? Les paroles sont trs jolies (et je trouve trs bien trouves), la musique je me doutais bien qu'elle n'allait pas te plaire (et pourtant elle n'est pas si vieille que ce qu'on pourrait croire en l'entendant).
J'habite (plus pour longtemps) et travaille actuellement dans la proche banlieue de Lyon. C'est une belle ville... mais c'est une ville (et ce n'est pas du tout fait pour moi ou je ne suis pas du tout fait pour a, comme tu prfres).
Pour tes cheveux, le plus simple c'est de les raser quand ils arrivent au bas du dos, comme a tu es tranquille un bon moment  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ils descendent pas en bas de son dos dans Watchmen


Au temps pour moi, il me semblait que dans la prison on la voyait de dos (dans le film, dans la BD je vrifierais chez moi) et qu'on voyait clairement ses cheveux bien droits au creux des reins

----------


## ManusDei

> :Merci Yves ...sympa aussi ton histoire ...mais moi qui vient de me dcider a aller chez le coiffeur ...ce que je fais jamais ...ca va pas me rassurer


Tu nous montreras le rsultat ?  :;):

----------


## Golgotha

ya du monde ici.... qu'est ce que vous faite ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Et tu te faisais mme pas payer en nature ?


Ben oui , tu me connais ...je profite un max de tout ce qui m'est offert  ::mouarf:: ...j'aurai pas du m'arrter finalement  ::lol:: 




> Pour tes cheveux, le plus simple c'est de les raser quand ils arrivent au bas du dos, comme a tu es tranquille un bon moment


ben voyons...t'es radical l ...j'y tiens  mes cheveux moi  :8O: 




> Tu nous montreras le rsultat ?


ben oui ...comme dab ...de dos ..de face ...de profil  ::mouarf:: 




> ya du monde ici.... qu'est ce que vous faite ?


on papote ..et toi ??

----------


## Auteur

> mais pour les images , d'abord souvenir de mes vacances fluviales et surtout pour les vues de Lyon , c'est une ville que j'aime beaucoup  ..il y en a de ce coin parmis vous ?


moi ! moi !  moi !  ::kiss:: 


-148

----------


## rothen

> moi ! moi !  moi !


  ::ccool::  super Auteur ...la prochaine fois que j'y vais on se fera un bouchon  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> super Auteur ...la prochaine fois que j'y vais on se fera un bouchon


auras-tu le courage de manger un tablier de sapeur ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> auras-tu le courage de manger un tablier de sapeur ?


 sans problme , je connais  :;):  

on fera juste une marche digestive aprs histoire de limiter les calories emmagasines  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> sans problme , je connais  
> 
> on fera juste une marche digestive aprs histoire de limiter les calories emmagasines


je me contenterai de quenelles. Et pendant que j'y pense, en fvrier, il y a les bugnes  ::salive::

----------


## rothen

> en fvrier, il y a les bugnes


oui ...bon aussi a  :;): ..j'en faisais une cure tous les ans  en rentrant du ski ...enfin avant ...dans mon autre vie  ::?:  

oh ..je viens de me rendre compte , j'ai oubli de souhaiter  tous un bon WE ...



bisous ..et  lundi  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

bon week-end  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> sans problme , je connais  
> 
> on fera juste une marche digestive aprs histoire de limiter les calories emmagasines


Miam miam miam  ::salive::  Un tablier de sapeur...
Et puis une cervelle de canuts, il ne faut pas dconner.
Rothen, tu viens quand ? J'ai faim.
Par contre, on vitera ce resto  ::aie::  :


Bonne journe  toutes et tous.
 ::zoubi:: 

-141

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

je vous souhaite une bonne semaine  :;): 

pour Auteur et Guillaume , comme je vais  Lyon en voiture , vu le temps , ca sera pour le printemps maintenant ...mais ca peut tre sympa de se programmer une rencontre forum avec ceux du coin  :;): ...il y en a d'autres de ce coin l ? 

en parlant du temps , chez moi aucun problme , soleil et ciel bleu ce WE ...ouais bien sr , 20 degrs de moins comme tout le monde  ::mouarf::  mais pas de dgat 

et chez vous , ca a donn quoi ? vent ...neige ?

----------


## Lady

Coucou

Il a fait beau part chez moi j'ai pu enfin profiter de mon nouvel appart au soleil et c'est l qu'on le voit vraiment sous son meilleurs jour: Il est traversant avec bais vitr de chaque cot quand y a du soleil il est VRAIMENT lumineux.

Bon par contre pour cet aprs-midi la mto prvois le dluge ... (1 semaine de pluie en quelques heures ils ont dit ce matin)

----------


## lper

> et chez vous , ca a donn quoi ? vent ...neige ?


Neige samedi, du coup, sortie fondue en Suisse annule ::calim2:: ..

----------


## rothen

coucou Lady  :;): 

ah oui , d'accord avec toi , un appart lumineux c'est le top , chez moi c'est le cas aussi , c'est pour ca que j'ai beaucoup de mal  quitter la maison ...la lumire fait beaucoup pour le moral  :;): 

par contre , pour cet aprem , ca a l'air de craindre chez toi  ::?:  t'es dans le coin de Lille je crois ..ca promet des inondations tout ca  ::calim2::  j'espre que tout se passera bien pour toi 

je viens de voir  la TV la neige tombe dans le Vercors ...incroyable  :8O:  quelqu'un l'a vu ? 

ah oui ...toi apparemment , coucou Laurent  ::zoubi:: 



> Neige samedi, du coup, sortie fondue en Suisse annule..


ouais , pas de chance pour ta sortie  ::?: ..mais penses aux pauvres restaurateurs qui n'ont vu personne ...quel manque  gagner ce genre de chose qui arrive un WE  ::?: 

et les autres , des intempries ou pas ce WE ?

----------


## Cheetor

Tranquille, par contre vive le vent. Et il a gel dimanche matin.

----------


## lper

Et le temps dimanche, beaucoup de vent...pas un chat sur le quai !

----------


## rothen

> Tranquille, par contre vive le vent. Et il a gel dimanche matin.


 salut Cheetor  :;): 

les autres je sais , mais toi , tu habites dans quel coin ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lung

> et chez vous , ca a donn quoi ? vent ...neige ?


Beaucoup de vent.

Ca fait au moins 20 ans qu'il n'y a plus de neige en hiver ( la rigueur un peu neige par terre pendant une journe dans tout l'hiver).    ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Pour Laurent !

c'est le lac qui est mouvement comme ca ?  ::roll:: 

pour Lung , tu es d'o ? o il n'y a pas de neige ? 

hier ils ont montr la Corse avec plein de neige , j'tais sidre  ::calim2:: 
il taient temps que les grues s'en aillent  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> et chez vous , ca a donn quoi ? vent ...neige ?


Pluie, et froid (le chat recommence  venir squatter la couette).

----------


## lper

> c'est le lac qui est mouvement comme ca ?


Oui, j'avais envie de prendre une photo car a soufflait pas mal et j'aime bien voir la nature qui se dchaine comme a !
Impossible de faire du roller du coup... ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> (le chat recommence  venir squatter la couette).


coucou toi  :;): 
oui , le mien aussi , elle a jamais t aussi caline  :;): 





> Impossible de faire du roller du coup...


tu fais du roller toi  :8O:  ...c'est pas un truc de jeune ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> coucou Lady 
> 
> ah oui , d'accord avec toi , un appart lumineux c'est le top , chez moi c'est le cas aussi , c'est pour ca que j'ai beaucoup de mal  quitter la maison ...la lumire fait beaucoup pour le moral 
> 
> par contre , pour cet aprem , ca a l'air de craindre chez toi  t'es dans le coin de Lille je crois ..ca promet des inondations tout ca  j'espre que tout se passera bien pour toi 
> 
> je viens de voir  la TV la neige tombe dans le Vercors ...incroyable  quelqu'un l'a vu ? 
> 
> ah oui ...toi apparemment , coucou Laurent 
> ...



Ah oui la neige sur le Vercors je l'ai bien vue : de Grenoble on voit tout le temps le Vercors....
C'tait impressionnant : samedi il a commenc  neiger le soir et il a neig toute la nuit... et le matin on se lve et des arbres sont tombs tellement il y avait de la neige !! Une grande partie de la rgion tait couverte de neige (en revanche en direction de Chambry mme dans la banlieue de Grenoble il n'y avait rien...)

----------


## giragu03

Dans l'Ain, samedi, vent fort et pas mal de flocons (un mlange de pluie et de neige), mais a ne tenait pas.

----------


## lper

> tu fais du roller toi  ...c'est pas un truc de jeune ?


c'tait, maintenant tout est devenu virtuel !  ::aie:: 

et pis moi j'ai pas encore peur de me briser le col du fmur.. ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> et pis moi j'ai pas encore peur de me briser le col du fmur..


Avec ce genre de remarques et de sous-entendus, tu vas finir par tenter Rothen de s'y mettre.

-125

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Avec ce genre de remarques et de sous-entendus, tu vas finir par tenter Rothen de s'y mettre.
> 
> -125


Moi je veux bien lui apprendre  rothen (j'en fais aussi du roller... Quand j'tais en alternance j'allais au boulot (et en revenait) en roller... maintenant le boulot est trop loin)  ::aie::

----------


## Delias

> Neige samedi, du coup, sortie fondue en Suisse annule..


Comment cela?, C'est quand il y a de la neige que l'on va manger une fondue! Maintenant il faut encore pouvoir y arriver et en plaine c'tait difficile. (et dire que la Suisse est un pays de montage  ::mur:: )

La neige pour moi a t de samedi 11h  dimanche milieu d'aprs midi, mais il y en a que 5 cm.  ::cry:: 

Bonne semaine  tous.

Delias

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Sinon rothen si tu viens faire du ski dans la rgion de Grenoble, fais-moi signe on se fera une petite sortie  :;): 

Et je te montrerais l'attraction hivernale de Grenoble : les gens qui arrivent en train en pensant que Grenoble est une station de ski (oui oui il y a BEAUCOUP de gens qui descendent du train avec les chaussures de ski aux pieds, la combinaison, etc...  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## lper

> Comment cela?, C'est quand il y a de la neige que l'on va manger une fondue! Maintenant il faut encore pouvoir y arriver et en plaine c'tait difficile. (et dire que la Suisse est un pays de montage )


tout  fait d'accord avec toi, mais sans pneu neige et pour arriver sain et sauf  Chtel-St-Denis en passant par le "toboggan" !  ::nono::

----------


## giragu03

> (et dire que la Suisse est un pays de montage )


Et vous montez quoi en Suisse ?  ::pastaper:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Et vous montez quoi en Suisse ?


J'aurais bien une rponse mais on va me dire que je suis dplac  ::pastaper:: 

Ne ferme pas la porte j'arrive  ::mouarf:: 

-119

----------


## Auteur

Chez nous il fait froid, froid, froid...

----------


## LittleWhite

Bienvenue dans le monde et oui, dans notre zone, l'hiver il fait froid  ::roll::  Quelle surprise, n'est ce pas ...

----------


## giragu03

> J'aurais bien une rponse mais on va me dire que je suis dplac 
> 
> Ne ferme pas la porte j'arrive 
> 
> -119


Tu pensais  un meuble Ikea ? C'est Sudois pas Suisse...
Je ressors vite : c'est vrai qu'il fait froid dehors, je vais m'enrhumer  force d'entrer et sortir...

----------


## rothen

dsole les tous de vous avoir laisser tomber , mais j'ai eu un aprs midi  de dingue aujourd'hui  ::calim2::  ..je viens juste de trouver un crneau pour vous lire ...mais je me suis bien marre avec vos remarques  ::lol:: ..et j'adore l'attraction de Grenoble  :;): ..bref , j'aime vous voir en forme comme a .. :;): 

bon une remarque quand mme , en ce qui concerne le roller , je sais en faire  :;):  ...eh oui mme les vieux arrivent  faire ce genre de chose  ::mouarf:: ...bon , c'est sr ,  leur age ,faut qu'ils vitent de se casser le col du fmur  ::fou:: 

en ce qui concerne le ski , c'est vrai que dans ma vie d'avant , on allait tous les ans dans notre appart  la Cote 2000 , ( je pense que tu connais ) ...mais comme dirait l'autre , ca c'tait avant  ::mouarf:: 

Lady , ca a donn quoi la flotte qui devait vous tomber dessus ? 

je vois que plusieurs ont eu de la neige ..moi , ce qui m'a marque  la tl ce soir , c'est le sauvetage des vaches qui en taient prisonnires , quelqu'un l'a vu ?

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous.  ::zoubi:: 
Il a gel du ct de Lyon, mais le soleil semble tre l, donc la journe devrait tre agrable.
En musique, direction le lac Majeur (il parat qu'il neige l-bas, enfin c'est ce que chante Mort Shuman)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> en ce qui concerne le ski , c'est vrai que dans ma vie d'avant , on allait tous les ans dans notre appart  la Cote 2000 , ( je pense que tu connais ) ...mais comme dirait l'autre , ca c'tait avant


Oui la Cte 2000 je connais.... La seule fois o j'y suis all je suis redescendu en hlico : on m'a percut et j'ai tap la tte sur une pierre... rsultat : Traumatisme crnien....

Du coup je n'y vais plus  ::mrgreen:: 
Je prfre les stations moins connues (et donc avec beaucoup moins de monde) autour de Grenoble : Allevard, les 7 laux, etc...

----------


## Lung

> pour Lung , tu es d'o ? o il n'y a pas de neige ?


Dans l'Yonne (trop humide, sans doute).

----------


## Lady

Kikoo

Finalement moi il a plus mais pas non plus de quoi mettre  flot une Arche. (quoique j'ai entendu  la radio qu'il y avait eu quelques innondation par ci par l) ...

Bon aprs je n'habite pas au bord d'un ruisseau et je suis au 3 eme tage donc a pars ma cave qui mme sans pluie peut tre inond (quelques problme de canalisations dans l'immeuble) je ne crains pas grand chose . 

Ce qui craint plus c'est l o je bosse , on est une petit PME et on bosse dans une maison classique. L'anne dernire il a neig en une aprs midi 10 cm , et tout a fondu en 2h ,  toute l'eau est rentr dans la maison ... parait qu'il y avais des chute d'eau sur le murs ... 
Et depuis tout ce temps a doit tre refait mais les assurances ont toujours pas donner leur feu vert .

----------


## lper

> Oui la Cte 2000 je connais.... La seule fois o j'y suis all je suis redescendu en hlico : on m'a percut et j'ai tap la tte sur une pierre... rsultat : Traumatisme crnien....


d'o la ncessit de mettre un casque.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> d'o la ncessit de mettre un casque.


Les casques en dehors de la moto (o je conoit l'intrt) a a vite tendance  me gonfler... 
Mme en snowboard o je dbute je n'en met pas... (de toute faon a prudence tant lgendaire, tout le monde comprend que je n'en ai pas besoin.... n'est-ce pas ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

oui , je suis enfin l  ::mouarf:: 

meri Guillaume pour  la chanson quotidienne  ::zoubi:: ..j'aime bien aussi celle-l ..par contre , o elle est l'histoire d'Yves  ::roll:: 

Pour Lady : tant mieux si les prvisions ont t plus alarmistes que prvues  :;):  pas eu le temps de regarder les infos  midi , il y a eu des venement spciaux ? ils ont retrouv celui de Porquerolles ? 




> Les casques  a a vite tendance  me gonfler... je n'en met pas...


moi , pareil , j'en mets juste en circuit car l c'est obligatoire ...

en fait je compte toujours sur mon ange gardien  :;):  ...oui , il parait qu'avec moi il a un boulot fou  ::fou:: ..c'est vrai qu'il m'arrive toujours pleins de choses ..et que j'ai toujours du bol , ca finit bien ...enfin , jusqu' maintenant  ::mouarf:: 
mais je suis pas la seule , ca , c'tait dans le journal de ce matin :

"Un chauffeur de taxi a perdu le controle de son vehicule alors qu'il touffait en raison d'un bonbon coinc dans sa gorge . Il a heurt une premire voiture avant de perdre conscience et d'entrer en collision avec une autre en stationnement . Et miracle :le choc a dgag le bonbon de sa gorge "

ouais ...ou son ange gardien lui a tap dans le dos  ::mouarf:: ...enfin , c'est chouette non ?

Je suis sre que parmi vous plusieurs ont eu aussi l'aide de leur ange gardien dans une msaventure..vous pouvez nous raconter ?

----------


## sevyc64

> o elle est l'histoire d'Yves


ben aujourd'hui, ya en pas. Trop nulles, c'est mme plus des histoires drles.

----------


## Lady

> ben aujourd'hui, ya en pas. Trop nulles, c'est mme plus des histoires drles.


Tu devrais acheter un paquet de Carambar pour les jours comme celui ci.

----------


## giragu03

> Tu devrais acheter un paquet de Carambar pour les jours comme celui ci.


... comme a tu te dciderais  publier celle du journal  ::aie::

----------


## Cheetor

> salut Cheetor 
> 
> les autres je sais , mais toi , tu habites dans quel coin ?




A l'est de Panam. 
Sinon dans les zistoires drles :



> Un gars rentre totalement bourr chez lui. Mais alors, bien quoi. Il rentre doucement dans la maison...
> _ *hic* Mimine s'est pas lev *hic*, c'est dj pas mal,*hic* par contre demain *hic* c'est l'haleine qui va trahir *hic* merdeee. Oh, je sais *hic*, remde de grand-mre *hic, vais me faire un jus de citron....*hic*
> 
> Il rentre dans la cuisine, mais sans la lumire (discrtion oblige), prend le premier truc jaune qui passe, passage au mixer avec ce dernier emball dans du tissu pour faire moins de bruit. Et monsieur monte discrtement  l'tage, se couche sans que madame soit rveille (*exploit*).
> 
> 
> Le lendemain matin ...
> _ Espce de salaud, d'enfoir! T'as encore picol toute la nuit !
> _ Ah non Mimine, je te jure, que du Perrier Citron.
> ...


Voil voil... ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

> A l'est de Panam. 
> Sinon dans les zistoires drles :
> 
> 
> Voil voil...


 ::ptdr::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

allez une "petite" histoire : 



> C'est un ours qui poursuit un lapin....
> L'ours : "je vais t'attraper, lapin "
> Le lapin : "jamais, t'es trop gros  ! "
> Ils finissent de courir  travers un champs et soudain apparat une grenouille magique....
> La grenouille : " Arrtez-vous tous les deux !"
> La grenouille : " je suis une grenouille magique et je peux exaucer 3 voeux pour chacun...qui commence ?
> L'ours : " moi moi je suis le plus gros... "
> La grenouille : " vas-y l'ours...ton premier vu "
> L'ours : " moi, je veux que tous les ours de la fort soient des femelles.... "
> ...

----------


## VivienD

> allez une "petite" histoire :
> [la blague]


Elle fait rire  chaque fois, cette blague!  ::lol:: 

 moi!



> Comment les girafes sont-elles apparues?
> Chuck Norris a envoy un uppercut dans le menton d'un cheval.


 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Chuck Norris est n le 7 mai 1945, le 8 l'Allemane nazie capitulait... Une concidence ? Je ne crois pas....


Bien sr sa date de naissance n'est pas vraie... ^^

----------


## ManusDei

> Bien sr sa date de naissance n'est pas vraie... ^^


Ben non, c'est lui qui a autoris dieu  crer le monde, donc bon.... (quoique, si quelqu'un peut faire des choses avant d'tre n, c'est bien Chuck Norris).

----------


## rothen

coucou vous tous , sympa vos histoires drles  ::ccool:: ..ca met de la gait dans  la journe je trouve  :;): 

mais sinon personne n'a rpondu au 2eme point . ::calim2:: ..personne n'a t aid dans sa vie par un ange gardien ?  ::roll::  ...bon , peut-tre que les geeks ne croient pas aux anges gardiens  ::mouarf:: 

alors , on va dire personne n'a eu une fois la chance de passer  un cheveu d'une catastrophe , d'un accident ?

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> alors , on va dire personne n'a eu une fois la chance de passer  un cheveu d'une catastrophe , d'un accident ?


Vu que je suis un fou dangereux en vlo, je peux t'assurer que j'ai eu de belles frayeurs. D'ailleurs, c'est  cause de certaines de ces frayeurs que je ne circule plus en vlo dans un centre-ville  l'heure du repas.  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> coucou vous tous , sympa vos histoires drles ..ca met de la gait dans  la journe je trouve 
> 
> mais sinon personne n'a rpondu au 2eme point ...personne n'a t aid dans sa vie par un ange gardien ?  ...bon , peut-tre que les geeks ne croient pas aux anges gardiens 
> 
> alors , on va dire personne n'a eu une fois la chance de passer  un cheveu d'une catastrophe , d'un accident ?


Coucou,  ::zoubi:: 
Quand je travaillais de nuit pendant mes tudes, il y a plusieurs fois o j'ai fait des trajets en voiture sans me souvenir les avoir faits (du genre, tu te rveilles dans ta voiture et tu te dis "bon on va rentrer  la maison" avant de te rendre compte que tu es dj arriv) ; aprs coup a ne te rassure pas du tout...

----------


## Lung

> alors , on va dire personne n'a eu une fois la chance de passer  un cheveu d'une catastrophe , d'un accident ?


Moi si. Ma voiture est morte  cause d'un camion qui se croyait tout seul sur la route (comme tous les poids lourds), et elle m'a sauv la vie.

----------


## sevyc64

Hi!



> Dans un zoo, un employ est exclusivement charg de s'occuper de l'lphant Dumbo, qui est la vedette du zoo. Un beau jour, Dumbo vient  mourir, et l'homme entre dans un immense chagrin. Il pleure pendant des heures et des heures.
> Au bout d'une journe le propritaire du zoo va le voir, et lui dit :
> - Voyons arrtez de pleurer, on achtera un autre lphant !
> - C'est pas a le problme, a se voit que ce n'est pas vous qui allez creuser le trou !





> Pourquoi les belges vont  la messe avec un seau d'eau ?
> - Pour l'Ave Maria

----------


## giragu03

> Hi!


Dans la srie des Belges croyants...



> Pourquoi les Belges vont  la messe avec des boules Quies ?
> Parce que Jsus Christ.


Et



> Pourquoi les Belges vont  l'glise avec une couche ?
> Pour l'anglus.


(Mes amis belges vont me taper s'ils voient a  ::aie:: )

Je vous propose une vido de Marie Louva en live (un petit coup de pub au passage, son single sort demain)


Avec la vido du 22/10, vous avez les trois titres du single  ::):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Pourquoi les Belges vont  l'glise avec une couche ?
> Pour l'anglus.


J'ai mis un moment avant de la comprendre celle-l.... en fait faut pas imaginer des couches Pampers ^^)

----------


## Lady

> J'ai mis un moment avant de la comprendre celle-l.... en fait faut pas imaginer des couches Pampers ^^)


J'ai eu un peu de mal aussi mais a marche aussi avec Pampers ... C'est le mme verbe quelque soit la couche ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

oui mais il est beaucoup moins utilis de nos jours non ?
Moi a me fait plus penser  une poque (que je n'ai pas connue mme pour moi ^^) o les couches taient des bouts de tissus qui tenaient grce  des pingles  nourrice et qu'on lavait aprs usage....

----------


## sevyc64

> Moi a me fait plus penser  une poque (que je n'ai pas connue mme pour moi ^^) o les couches taient des bouts de tissus qui tenaient grce  des pingles  nourrice et qu'on lavait aprs usage....


poque qui est revenu  la mode il y a 2-3 ans chez les bobos, mais bon, comme au final c'est bien moins cologique que la couche jetable (et puis faut tre motiv pour laver a), a passe de mode  nouveau.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
j'espre que vous avez la chance d'avoir comme en Lorraine un ciel bleu et un soleil d'enfer ..ah ca fait du bien  ::ccool:: 

Ah merci Yves  ::zoubi::  ..2 histoires , tu te rattrappes  :;): 
pour Vivien  :;):  ..c'est sr , en vlo au milieu de la jungle des voitures , ca ne peut que faire peur ..moi j'en fais que sur les pistes cyclables
...trop marque par la visite d'une ami  l'hopital aprs ce genre d'accident 
[


> Coucou, 
> Quand je travaillais de nuit pendant mes tudes, il y a plusieurs fois o j'ai fait des trajets en voiture sans me souvenir les avoir faits (du genre, tu te rveilles dans ta voiture et tu te dis "bon on va rentrer  la maison" avant de te rendre compte que tu es dj arriv) ; aprs coup a ne te rassure pas du tout...


euh ..l c'est pire , c'est carrment l'ange gardien qui a pris le volant  ::mouarf:: 
merci  ::zoubi:: pour l'avant premire Marie Louva ..et bonne chance  elle  :;): 


pour Lung , l c'est presque un miracle ..voiture contre camion , ca donne rarement une chance  ::mouarf:: ...tu as eu beaucoup de chance  :;): 




> J'ai mis un moment avant de la comprendre celle-l.... en fait faut pas imaginer des couches Pampers ^^)


ben alors l ...moi j'avais pas compris du tout ...j'ai enfin russi avec ta dernire explication  ::mouarf:: 

et pour le temps , vous m'avez pas dit , tout le monde a la mme chance qu'en Lorraine ? ...en tous cas , ce temps yoyo , je pense pas que ca soit trs bon pour l'organisme  ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

> oui mais il est beaucoup moins utilis de nos jours non ?
> Moi a me fait plus penser  une poque (que je n'ai pas connue mme pour moi ^^) o les couches taient des bouts de tissus qui tenaient grce  des pingles  nourrice et qu'on lavait aprs usage....


Bah une table a langer n'a que ce nom l ...

----------


## FirePrawn

> Bah une table a langer n'a que ce nom l ...


Plussoiement !

On dit changer la couche, on change un bb, on le lange plus de nos jours  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Plussoiement !
> 
> On dit changer la couche, on change un bb, on le lange plus de nos jours


Moi je "change les fesses" (et en gnral quelqu'un enchaine : " tu en met des neuves ?")

----------


## rothen

> Moi je "change les fesses" (et en gnral quelqu'un enchaine : " tu en met des neuves ?")


J'ai jamais entendu cette expression  :8O:  c'est toi qui l'a invente ou ca se dit ans le nord ?  ::roll::  ..en tous cas , j'aime bien la rplique  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai lu a ce matin dans le journal :
 Plusieurs patissiers ont confectionn des gateaux hyperralistes d'herpes buccal , myvose de l'ongle , oeil infect  etc ...franchement je me demande ce qu'on peut trouver de bien d'appetissant  ca ? 
quoi  votre avis ?

----------


## Auteur

> Plusieurs patissiers ont confectionn des gateaux hyperralistes d'herpes buccal , myvose de l'ongle , oeil infect  etc ...franchement je me demande ce qu'on peut trouver de bien d'appetissant  ca ? 
> quoi  votre avis ?


c'est Halloween  ::roll:: , ceci explique cela ou alors ces ptissiers ont des contrats avec un ORL, un podologue, un ophtalmologue  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> euh ..l c'est pire , c'est carrment l'ange gardien qui a pris le volant


Aprs coup (et rien que d'en reparler), a fait vraiment peur...



> merci pour l'avant premire Marie Louva ..et bonne chance  elle


De rien. Bonne chance  elle...



> Plusieurs patissiers ont confectionn des gateaux hyperralistes d'herpes buccal , myvose de l'ongle , oeil infect etc ...franchement je me demande ce qu'on peut trouver de bien d'appetissant  ca ?
> quoi  votre avis ?


Je pense que la piste d'Halloween est la plus vraisemblable (tu sais, cette magnifique "tradition" sculaire importe en France il y a 10-15 ans par les commerants pour occuper les tals entre la foire aux vins et les fournitures pour Nol...).

----------


## sevyc64

Moi j'ai entendu a aujourd'hui :

L'ancien ministre ump Wauqiez a fait interdire la marche des zombies ce we dans sa ville du Puy en velay sous prtexte que ses administrs, catholiques, pourraient tre choqus _(avant que son service de communication donne, plus tard, une autre excuse tout aussi bidon)_

----------


## ManusDei

> L'ancien ministre ump Wauqiez a fait interdire la marche des zombies ce we dans sa ville du Puy en velay sous prtexte que ses administrs, catholiques, pourraient tre choqus


Un brin sectaire le monsieur, non ? (quoique, on peut se demander si les organisateurs l'ont pas fait exprs juste pour l'emmerder)

----------


## Lady

> J'ai jamais entendu cette expression  c'est toi qui l'a invente ou ca se dit ans le nord ?  ..en tous cas , j'aime bien la rplique


Alors non je l'ai pas invent ma mre disait pareil je crois. 

Et a ne viens pas du Nord car je suis originaire de rgion Parisienne (et mes parents y habitent toujours) a ne fait qu'un an et demi que je suis dans le Nord.

----------


## sevyc64

> Un brin sectaire le monsieur, non ? (quoique, on peut se demander si les organisateurs l'ont pas fait exprs juste pour l'emmerder)


Ben la marche des zombies le we d'Halloween, ce n'est pas propre  cette ville, a se fait de plus en plus partout.

D'autant plus, comme disait lorganisateur, les vitrines de la villes sont bourres d'images de zombies, vampires et autres monstres.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

A Grenoble la Zombie Walk (la premire dans cette ville) a t faite cet t...
a a t pas mal suivi, les organisateurs avaient l'air contents...

----------


## ManusDei

> Ben la marche des zombies le we d'Halloween, ce n'est pas propre  cette ville, a se fait de plus en plus partout.


J'avais oubli que Halloween c'tait pas juste les sorcires et les loups-garous  ::aie::

----------


## VivienD

> Coucou les tous 
> j'espre que vous avez la chance d'avoir comme en Lorraine un ciel bleu et un soleil d'enfer ..ah ca fait du bien 
> [...]


Je confirme:  Metz, le ciel est bien bleu et le soleil nous rchauffe; c'est si rare. ::aie:: 
Par contre, la place Stan' de Nancy par ce temps radieux est juste magnifique.  ::ccool:: 
(Dommage que je n'ai pas une image VivienD's seal of approval)




> [...]
> 
> pour Vivien  ..c'est sr , en vlo au milieu de la jungle des voitures , ca ne peut que faire peur ..moi j'en fais que sur les pistes cyclables
> ...trop marque par la visite d'une ami  l'hopital aprs ce genre d'accident
> [...]


Il n'y a pas de piste cyclable partout en ville (surtout en France). Il faut faire avec ce qu'on a... Par contre je vous dconseille de passer entre deux bus, chacun passant dans le sens oppos de l'autre, alors que vous tes en vlo; on a eu du mal  me faire lcher le guidon et  ralentir mon pouls. ::aie:: 




> [trucs sur Halloween]


Je vais tre honnte avec vous: je me contrefous perdument d'Halloween; je n'ai mme jamais particip  la fameuse collecte des bonbons et au rput carnaval du macabre. Pour moi, Halloween n'est autre qu'une mode passablement utile importe des UA par des commerants, avides de percevoir une nime dme auprs du consommateur. Aprs, je n'empche personne d'y participer, surtout si a lui fait plaisir.  :;):

----------


## ledisciple

> c'est quoi ce jeu ?





> euh ..moi j'ai rien compris du tout ..il faut broder un truc marrant sur les sigles ?  c'est ca Ledisciple ?


Tout  fait, c'est bien a !!! C'est entirement burlesque et sans prise de tte !!

----------


## Auteur

> Tout  fait, c'est bien a !!! C'est entirement burlesque et sans prise de tte !!


j'ai mme eu droit  un prix rien que pour moi  ::lun::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> j'ai mme eu droit  un prix rien que pour moi


Une peluche de Tux faite en pompom ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Une peluche de Tux faite en pompom ?


non mssieur le smiley de l'audace :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d65...008-resultats/ et  ce jour je suis le seul  l'avoir  ::lun::

----------


## giragu03

> non mssieur le smiley de l'audace :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d65...008-resultats/ et  ce jour je suis le seul  l'avoir


Quel frimeur celui-l...
Bon week-end  ceux qui font le pont et bon courage  tous les autres.
Pour la peine, a fait -70  ::langue::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Salut  tous !
il y a des gens qui ne font pas le pont ici (comme moi quoi...) ?

----------


## sevyc64

Mercredi soir c'tait Halloween, mais malheureusement je n'ai pas vu de tel pirates dans la rue, j'aurais bien aimer.

Sinon, 


> Quelle est la dfinition de la confiance absolue ?
> - C'est quand 2 cannibales font un 69


Bon we,  Lundi.

-68 (oui j'ai rat le moins 69 qui aurait t raccord avec ma blague)

----------


## Alvaten

> Salut  tous !
> il y a des gens qui ne font pas le pont ici (comme moi quoi...) ?


Y a mme des gens comme moi qui ont pas eu cong hier !

----------


## Bovino

> 


Heu... on est toujours bien dans le topic "Identification de matriel" ?  ::koi::

----------


## giragu03

> Heu... on est toujours bien dans le topic "Identification de matriel" ?


Bein quoi ? Il y a du beau matos...  ::aie:: 
Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

effectivement , beaucoup ont l'air de faire le pont...tant mieux , respirer de temps en temps , ca fait du bien  :;): 

tiens Vivien  :;): , t'es de mon coin ? il y a d'autres lorrain ?  part toi et un autre dont je suis sre  ::zoubi::  ? 

Pour Auteur  ::zoubi:: , flicitations pour ton prix  ::ccool:: ...eh smiley de l'audace , c'est pas rien quand mme  ::mouarf:: 

Merci Yves  ::zoubi:: , bien aim l'histoire l'histoire des cannibales , pour ta pirate c'est sre elle est chouette ...mais du coup ca me donne une ide pour mettre mes chemisiers un peu trop petit  ::mouarf:: ..encore que dans mon village , pas sre que ca passe bien ::wow:: 

sinon , come je vous l'avais dit , j'avais pris RV chez le coiffeur pour changer de look ...me couper les cheveux ...eh bien , sur ce coup l j'ai t trs lche , j'ai pas pu  ::?:  ..euh , j'ai quand mme coup 10 cms  ::mouarf:: , fait une mche sur le cot ,  les ai fait couper en dgrad , fait des mches trs blondes et des mouvements ondulatoires  ...bref , vous savez quoi , sans l'avoir programm au dpart , j'ai la coupe  de mon avatar ..c'est dingue non  :8O:  ...du coup , ca m'inquite un peu  ::fou:: 




> Bein quoi ? Il y a du beau matos...


salut Guillaume  ::zoubi:: ..tout  fait d'accord ..t'aime pas Bovino ou t'as pas russi  identifier  ::mouarf:: ?

----------


## Bovino

> ou t'as pas russi  identifier ?


Moi si, mais je m'inquite pour ceux qui n'y seraient pas arrivs !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Moi si, mais je m'inquite pour ceux qui n'y seraient pas arrivs !


 ah ben ..tu peux faire une bonne action ..et leur expliquer  ::mouarf:: 

curieuse de voir comment tu t'y prends  ::lol::

----------


## sevyc64

> Merci Yves , bien aim l'histoire l'histoire des cannibales , pour ta pirate c'est sre elle est chouette ...mais du coup ca me donne une ide pour mettre mes chemisiers un peu trop petit ..encore que dans mon village , pas sre que ca passe bien


Ah non, mais l on exige des photos. Il ne peut pas en tre autrement !

----------


## Auteur

Elle n'aurait pas eu le bandeau sur les yeux, c'eut t mieux (verbe tre pass antrieur).

Vous pensez qu'elle porte le string de lper ?  ::mrgreen:: 


-60, on approche

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> 


Sr qu'elle frappe  la porte pour Halloween on lui donne des bonbons !!  ::mouarf:: 



> Ah non, mais l on exige des photos. Il ne peut pas en tre autrement !


Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos !  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

> Ah non, mais l on exige des photos. Il ne peut pas en tre autrement !


pas de souci ...elles sont mises ...sur facebook  ::mouarf:: 




> Vous pensez qu'elle porte le string de lper ?


 ::no::  non , non , je crois pas ...un string en laine , ca marque .. mon avis ...elle a juste la combinaison  ::yaisse:: 




> Sr qu'elle frappe  la porte pour Halloween on lui donne des bonbons !!


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  ...j'adore ...d'ailleurs il parait qu'il en existe en string aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> Sr qu'elle frappe  la porte pour Halloween on lui donne des bonbons !!


Hum... comment te dire... tu aimes bien jouer aux billes ?  ::mouarf:: 




> curieuse de voir comment tu t'y prends


Ca ressemble  du matriel militaire...  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

> Ca ressemble  du matriel militaire...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  j'adore le titre 
Tire et oublie
je te savais pas si "romantique " Bovino  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> c'eut t mieux


  ne pas confondre avec _eu tt_ rserv  nos cher bambins en bas age, les chanceux !




> Vous pensez qu'elle porte le string de lper ?


Pas sur qu'elle en porte vu l'ajustement que semble avoir la combinaison

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> pas de souci ...elles sont mises ...sur facebook


C'est quoi l'adresse ?  ::whistle::  (je voulais mettre le smiley de l'ange mais je ne l'ai pas retrouv...)

----------


## Auteur

> (je voulais mettre le smiley de l'ange mais je ne l'ai pas retrouv...)


voil  ::ange::  (le code est :ange:  tout simplement)

----------


## sevyc64

Oui, c'est quoi l'adresse Facebook (bien que je en sois pas un fervent partisant de ce site) ?  ::(:

----------


## Auteur

> Oui, c'est quoi l'adresse Facebook (bien que je en sois pas un fervent partisant de ce site) ?


il faut demander les photos au copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain de Rothen pour a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> il faut demander les photos au copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain, du copain de Rothen pour a


  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  Auteur , j'ai compt ..il t'en manque encore pas mal pour arriver  mes amis  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , je n'ai en ami sur facebook que des gens que je connais personnellement ..je ne rponds jamais  ceux que je ne connais ...ou reconnais  ::mouarf:: .. pas .

donc vous aurez l'adresse ..ds qu'on se sera vus  un repas ..  une sortie .. un concert ...ou  un essayage string par exemple  ::yaisse:: 

bon , je suppose quand mme que parmi vous plusieurs y sont non ? ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Auteur , j'ai compt ..il t'en manque encore pas mal pour arriver  mes amis 
> 
> par contre , je n'ai en ami sur facebook que des gens que je connais personnellement ..je ne rponds jamais  ceux que je ne connais ...ou reconnais .. pas .
> 
> donc vous aurez l'adresse ..ds qu'on se sera vus  un repas ..  une sortie .. un concert ...ou  un essayage string par exemple 
> 
> bon , je suppose quand mme que parmi vous plusieurs y sont non ?


Rien que pour a j'ai presque envie de cder  ma copine qui veut re-re-retourner  Strasbourg.... On passerait bien en Lorraine  un moment o  un autres  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin presque : Strasbourg est une jolie ville mais vu qu'elle me l'a fait faire 2 annes de suite  la mme priode (entre Nol et le jour de l'an), je me suis un peu lass...

----------


## Auteur

> par contre , je n'ai en ami sur facebook que des gens que je connais personnellement ..je ne rponds jamais  ceux que je ne connais ...ou reconnais .. pas .


oui mais qui te dis qu'un copain, du copain etc. n'est pas copain avec l'un de nous ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Strasbourg est une jolie ville mais vu qu'elle me l'a fait faire 2 annes de suite  la mme priode (entre Nol et le jour de l'an), je me suis un peu lass...


faites les marchs de Nol du lux et d'Allemagne , ils sont super ...et encore plus prs de chez moi  :;): 





> oui mais qui te dis qu'un copain, du copain etc. n'est pas copain avec l'un de nous ?


oui , c'est possible ...mais moi j'ai limit l'acces de ma page qu' mes amis ..les amis ..des amis n'y ont pas droit  :;):  

de toutes faons nous on se verra  Lyon devant un tablier de sapeur non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> faites les marchs de Nol du lux et d'Allemagne , ils sont super ...et encore plus prs de chez moi


Euh... c'est justement ce que je veux viter  ::mrgreen:: 
J'adore la priode de Nol mais les marchs de Nol de me gonflent au plus haut point.... Ma copine a le plus grand mal  m'y traner (j'ai jamais compris pourquoi elle tient tant  y aller avec moi et pas des copines ou de la famille.... J'ai bien un thorie disant qu'elle y tient tant prcisment parce qu'elle sait  quel point a me gonfle mais je passerais pour un parano  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## VivienD

> 





> Heu... on est toujours bien dans le topic "Identification de matriel" ?





> Bein quoi ? Il y a du beau matos... 
> Bonne journe  toutes et tous.


Sacr matriel, en effet; elle donnerait des sues  un crucifix, _la damisla atau vestida_!  ::wow:: 




> [...]
> tiens Vivien , t'es de mon coin ? il y a d'autres lorrain ?  part toi et un autre dont je suis sre  ?
> [...]


Techniquement, je suis un Aquitain semi-nomade qui oscille entre la Moselle et la Sarre.  ::mrgreen:: 




> faites les marchs de Nol du lux et d'Allemagne , ils sont super ...et encore plus prs de chez moi 
> [...]


J'ai habit dans une ville en Sarre o ce march n'tait pas pour Nol mais pour Saint Nicolas:  la mi-dcembre, tout tait dj remball. Ainsi, si vous voulez profiter des marchs de Nol allemand, mieux vaut y aller dbut-dcembre: c'est plus sr.




> [...]
> par contre , je n'ai en ami sur facebook que des gens que je connais personnellement ..je ne rponds jamais  ceux que je ne connais ...ou reconnais .. pas .
> 
> donc vous aurez l'adresse ..ds qu'on se sera vus  un repas ..  une sortie .. un concert ...ou  un essayage string par exemple 
> [...]


Les amis que j'ai sur Facebook savent  quoi je ressemblais il y a deux ans. Les autres, c'est--dire les personnes qui savent  quoi je ressemble maintenant et qui veulent m'inviter dans leur rseau d'amiti, ne me reconnaissent pas sur ma photo de profil et donc ne m'invitent pas.  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

En mme temps on voulait le Facebook surtout pour les photos avec les chemisiers trop courts...  ::wow:: 
Du coup on accepte aussi juste les photos mais c'est moins pratique pour la discussion instantane  ::mouarf::

----------


## VivienD

> En mme temps on voulait le Facebook surtout pour les photos avec les chemisiers trop courts... 
> Du coup on accepte aussi juste les photos mais c'est moins pratique pour la discussion instantane


Dans ce cas, il y a mieux que la discussion instantane: la visioconfrence avec rothen en mini-chemisier.  ::twisted::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Dans ce cas, il y a mieux que la discussion instantane: la visioconfrence avec rothen en mini-chemisier.


Ah oui !!! 
Ca je veux !!!

Rothen tu as Skype ?  ::ange::

----------


## Rachel

> Dans ce cas, il y a mieux que la discussion instantane: la visioconfrence avec rothen en mini-chemisier.


 ::oops::  rien que d'y penser

----------


## Auteur

-40 !! 
Attendez moi avant de poster le 3000me message (on va l'atteindre la semaine prochaine sans aucun doute).

Sinon Rothen tu as un habit de pirate hyper moulant ?  ::wow::

----------


## rothen

MDR avec vos discussions ...sr on est loin de l'identification matriel  ::mouarf::  ..mais je trouve ca sympa et convivial  ::lol:: 

pour Vivien : moi j'ai si peu change que tout le monde me reconnait XX annes aprs ...en fait , ca doit tre pour ca que je veux pas couper mes cheveux ..mes amis seraient comme les tiens , ils ne me reconnaitraient plus ...pas sre de le supporter  ::calim2:: 

pour Magic ( j'aime comme surnom ou tu en prfres un autre ? ) bien sr que j'ai skype ...tu me prends pour une arrire ?  ::mouarf:: 




> -40 !! 
> Attendez moi avant de poster le 3000me message (on va l'atteindre la semaine prochaine sans aucun doute).
>  c'est vrai que ca approche  quand tu en parlais  , je te croyais pas 
> Sinon Rothen tu as un habit de pirate hyper moulant ?


 euh non ca j'ai pas ...une combinaison de plonge peut faire l'affaire ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Elle n'aurait pas eu le bandeau sur les yeux, c'eut t mieux (verbe tre pass antrieur).


A vouloir faire le malin avec la conjugaison, tu te trompes... Il et fallu crire "c'et t mieux", conditionnel pass 2 forme du verbe tre... Visiblement, les pingouins ne sont pas Bernard Pivot  ::langue:: 
Bonne journe  tout le monde.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> A vouloir faire le malin avec la conjugaison, tu te trompes... Il et fallu crire "c'et t mieux", conditionnel pass 2 forme du verbe tre... Visiblement, les pingouins ne sont pas Bernard Pivot 
> Bonne journe  tout le monde.


ce n'est pas de ma faute j'ai t troubl par la pirate  ::oops:: 


-37

----------


## Rachel

> euh non ca j'ai pas ...une combinaison de plonge peut faire l'affaire ?


Une combinaison de plonge chancre n'est plus une combinaison  ::haha::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> pour Magic ( j'aime comme surnom ou tu en prfres un autre ? ) bien sr que j'ai skype ...tu me prends pour une arrire ?


Magic a me va mais tu peux aussi rester sur GuiGui ^^

----------


## rothen

> Une combinaison de plonge chancre n'est plus une combinaison


ben euh pourquoi ? certaines ont des fermetures clair devant , t'es pas oblig de la remonter jusqu'en haut ...en plus , comme ca , ca te les crase moins  ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne grammaire , orthographe et conjugaison..sans moi , j'y suis nulle ...moi je suis une "matheuse" ::yaisse:: 

pour magic  ::zoubi::  en fait j'ai voulu changer parce que j'ai dj un ami qui s'appelle Guigui ...et aucun Magic  :;): 

 

ouais ..et tant mieux , car c'tait hard ..enfin pour moi  ::mouarf::  avec la coupure de la Toussaint ...l faut vraiment que je me repose ..pour revenir en forme lundi  :;): 

alors je souhaite  tous 

UN SUPER WE  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> ben euh pourquoi ? certaines ont des fermetures clair devant , t'es pas oblig de la remonter jusqu'en haut ...en plus , comme ca , ca te les crase moins


"les" euh... a dpend si tu t'adresses  un homme ou  une femme  ::whistle:: 





> 


a me rappelle quelqu'un... ce n'est pas un modo  du forum ? 

 ::dehors:: 





> UN SUPER WE


bon week-end  ::zoubi:: 


-33

----------


## giragu03

> "les" euh... a dpend si tu t'adresses  un homme ou  une femme


Tu peux trs bien laisser la fermeture totalement ouverte ; comme a, a ne te les crases pas (que tu sois homme ou femme...)
Et depuis quand les pingouins mettent des combinaisons de plonge pour plonger ? Je comprends pourquoi tu es tout dpeign... A moins que l'inspiration de ta coiffure ne te vienne de Desireless (je sais, je suis jaloux et les filles adorent ton pingouin...)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmZsv0msuEg"]Desireless - Voyage Voyage (Peter's Pop Show 1987) - YouTube[/ame]
(Dsol si j'ai dj mis la chanson au cours des 3000 - 32 messages)
Bonne fin de week-end  tout le monde.

----------


## Auteur

Il est trs beau mon pingouin  ::calim2:: , laisse le tranquille  ::cry::

----------


## Rachel

> ben euh pourquoi ? certaines ont des fermetures clair devant , t'es pas oblig de la remonter jusqu'en haut ...en plus , comme ca , ca te les crase moins


Dans ce cas, une petite photo avec la fermeture clair  peine ferm  ::oops::

----------


## VivienD

*Bot de surveillance -* Une trs forte augmentation du taux hormonal a t dtecte chez les membres masculins du groupe tmoin.

*<Nom de femme quelconque> -* ALERTE! ALERTE! SONNEZ L'ALERTE! NOUS RENTRONS EN DEFCON 1! ALERTE!

----------


## Auteur

> *Bot de surveillance -* Une trs forte augmentation du taux hormonal a t dtecte chez les membres masculins du groupe tmoin.
> 
> *<Nom de femme quelconque> -* ALERTE! ALERTE! SONNEZ L'ALERTE! NOUS RENTRONS EN DEFCON 1! ALERTE!


je comprends mieux ta signature 


> Timbr tatillon invtr et fier de l'tre!


 ::dehors:: 


-28

----------


## VivienD

J'ai le mrite d'avoir t honnte quand j'ai rdig ma signature.  ::mouarf:: 
Par ailleurs l'hypocaffinmie et l'hypercaffinmie ne me russissent pas.  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bien le bonjour en ce lundi !

Envie de prendre 10 ans de vacances  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"]
> pour magic  en fait j'ai voulu changer parce que j'ai dj un ami qui s'appelle Guigui ...et aucun Magic


 ::zoubi::  rothen,
Pas de problme pour moi  :;): 




> Dans ce cas, une petite photo avec la fermeture clair  peine ferm


+1  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

Bien le bonjour,

Normalement je ne devais pas faire le pont vendredi mais ma fille en a dcider autrement. J'ai donc pu tester les jours enfant malade !!!

----------


## lper

Bonjour,
dur le retour de vacances... ::calim2:: 

Vous connaissez sinon Battle nations ?

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  

encore un lundi matin ou je suis dborde  ::calim2:: ..j'ai l'impression plus je vieillis ..;pire c'est  ::mouarf:: 

Pour Auteur : c'est qui le modo hyper actif  qui mon chat t'a fait penser  ::mouarf2:: 
Pour Guillaume : oui tu l'avais dj mise ..mais c'est toujours bien de voyager  :;): 
Pour Rotrevrep : pas de souci ..je te l'envois en MP ::mouarf:: 
pour Vivien : ca veut dire quoi "NOUS RENTRONS EN DEFCON 1!"  ::roll:: 
pour FirePrawn : tu vas mieux non ? 1er lundi que tu ne "hais " pas  ::mouarf:: 
pour Magic :oui , je reste la-dessus ... :;): 
pour Lady : elle a eu quoi ta petite ? 
pour Laurent :eh oui , tout a une fin ..t'tais ou ? pas de photo ? ( pour ame sensible bien sr  ::mouarf:: )
apparemment :Battle nations c'est un jeu ..que je connaisse pas , normal  ::lol:: 
mais personne de vous ne connait ? bizzarre ca  :8O:

----------


## lper

> pour Laurent :eh oui , tout a une fin ..t'tais ou ? pas de photo ? ( pour ame sensible bien sr )


Mon amie marocaine m'a envoy des photos de mariage marocain, la semaine dernire c'tait la fte l'aid, elle m'avait envoy aussi des photos du mouton avant et aprs, si a t'intresse ?  ::mouarf:: 




> apparemment :Battle nations c'est un jeu ..que je connaisse pas , normal 
> mais personne de vous ne connait ? bizzarre ca


Je suis trop accro  ce jeu, a fait peur !!  :8O:

----------


## FirePrawn

Oh sisi je hais ce lundi aussi  ::haha:: 

D'autant plus que j'ai boss que mercredi la semaine dernire, donc dur dur de reprendre un rythme normal  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Mon amie marocaine m'a envoy des photos de mariage marocain, la semaine dernire c'tait la fte l'aid, elle m'avait envoy aussi des photos du mouton avant et aprs, si a t'intresse ? 
> 
> oh t'es trop gentil  alors surtout les photos d'"aprs "en gros plan , comme ca t'es sr , je m'vanouis direct 
> 
> 
> Je suis trop accro  ce jeu, a fait peur !! 
>  bon ben j'essayerai pas alors , je suis dj dborde comme a ...mais je suis curieuse , ca consiste en quoi ? 
> 
> pour Sebast , t'es gonfl , un des rares  avoir fait le pont ...ou il y en a d'autres  veinards ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Je voulais pas le faire, mais j'ai pas eu le choix, la boite fermait  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> mais je suis curieuse , ca consiste en quoi ?


Le jeu au dpart est gratuit, c'est sur Apple...
Faut grer une sorte de colonie, protger et accroitre son territoire, btir ses habitations, produire des ressources,  remplir des missions.
Ce qui est sympa, c'est le mode de jeu coopratif, l'entraide entre les joueurs.
Il y a aussi un mode pvp(joueur contre joueur), mais domage que l'on ne puisse pas choisir son adversaire.
Au dbut, je ne croyais pas un des joueurs qui m'avait prvenu du ct trs addictif, maintenant ds le rveil je surveille mes troupes !  ::aie:: 
Et pis, y a aussi pas mal de filles qui jouent  a, faut voir la dcoration de leur territoire !  :;): 
Tu n'as jamais rv de faire la guerre en grant 2 super tanks, 3 lance-flamme et un dinosaure !!  :8O:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> coucou les tous  
> Pour Rotrevrep : pas de souci ..je te l'envois en MP


Moi aussi moi aussi !! 
j'ai mis +1 c'tait pour dire que j'tais d'accord avec Rotrevrep...

DEFCON 1 c'est le "code" utilis par les Etats-unis en cas d'attaque (un systme de dfense) : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFCON

----------


## giragu03

> Pour Guillaume : oui tu l'avais dj mise ..mais c'est toujours bien de voyager


Il me semblait bien... J'aurais d mettre John (pour la coupe de cheveux, l'une ou l'autre n'avait pas d'importance), car je n'ai pas encore d la mettre... Du coup, ce sera celle d'aujourd'hui (je commence  tre  cours d'ide pour viter de partir dans des chansons trop sotriques et pour viter de remettre les mmes... donc soyez gentil(le)s, abordez des thmes diffrents dans la conversation, a me donnera peut-tre de nouvelles ides de chansons).
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIH0Ovi__fg"]Desireless john - YouTube[/ame]
Bon aprs-midi  toutes et tous.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> Moi aussi moi aussi !!


Tu veux celle en string aussi ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Pour ma fille elle a eu un mchant virus qui non content de lui donner un laryngite a ensuite migr vers l'estomac et les intestins ... La premire fais que je la vois vraiment malade (avant elle rgurgitait un peu mais juste quelques goutes) l rien n'est rest dans son estomac tout jeudi aprs midi ... Du coup vendredi elle tait pas fraiche (je pense qu'elle a jamais tant dormis en une journe)
Bon en plus de a avant d'aller chez le mdecins j'tais inquite car le jeudi matin elle avait aussi russi  faire une grosse btise : renverse de la colle a papier peint et forcment elle en avait lcher un peu (C'est pas toxique mais bon). Mais a priori c'est bien le virus car mon mari est malade aussi et je ne pense pas qu'il ai lcher de la colle (...  ::aie:: )


Bon sinon pour le jeu: dommage j'ai pas d'Iphone donc je pourrais pas tester (mais bon entre ma fille et Wow j'ai pas fais grand chose ce week end, donc pas le temps de tester un autre jeu addictif!)

----------


## Alvaten

> -40 !!


C'est quoi ce compteur que tu tiens ?

----------


## Lady

> C'est quoi ce compteur que tu tiens ?


Le dcompte pour le 3000 eme poste .. je suis sre qu'il y en a un ou deux qui font F5 toute les 2 minutes pour tre le 3000 eme (lol)

-11?

----------


## FirePrawn

Le nombre de messages restants avant le 3000e  :;): 

-10  ::king::

----------


## Lady

> Le nombre de messages restants avant le 3000e 
> 
> -10


J'ai vu que tu as dit !! t'avait mis -19 (Mouwawawa je revelerait ton erreur au monde entier !!!)

----------


## FirePrawn

Ouaip honte  moi je sais plus compter  ::cry:: 

M'enfin fais gaffe, parce que moi je peux diter ton post, je suis tout puissant ici  ::twisted::   ::sm::

----------


## lper

-7

----------


## rothen

> Tu veux celle en string aussi ?


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  ben oui , Laurent , soit sympa , envois leurs celle que tu as prise pendant l'essayage  ::wow:: 

non , mais franchement , me connaissant , vous avez quand mme pas cru que j'allais vous envoyer ce genre de photo  ::roll:: ..je veux changer ...mais  ce point  ::fou:: 
Pour Lady , non , c'est pas la colle  ::mouarf:: ..par contre , tu as toutes les chances de l'avoir aussi ::?: 

Pour Guillaume , cherche une chanson adapte pour les 3000 posts , j'en reviens pas  :8O:  qu'on y arrive bientt ...jamais j'aurai cr ca en ouvrant le sujet  :;): 

bon , j'ai besoin de vous pour autre chose ...moi j'y connais rien c'est mon mari qui s'occupait de ca ..
L je dois changer de tel ..et d'oprateur ..je suis chez SFR pro , en fait c'est encore au nom de mon mari , j'avais fait tout le dossier de changement , rfrences bancaires comprises ...et il a t refus , car ils ont fait le prlvement sur le compte bloqu ...nul de chez nul ...bref depuis je paye en direct et l dbut dcembre c'est l'chance ...donc je suis alle chez SFR  eh bien ,si je veux garder mon n actuel il faut ...que je change d'oprateur ...oui , faut le faire  :8O: 

bref ...donc j'ai besoin de vos conseils pour savoir dj chez qui aller ...quel forfait prendre ...et quel tlphone sachant que je veux tout dessus ..et que je suis nulle , donc facile de fonctionnement ...enfin que je puisse aussi tl avec  ::mouarf:: 
alors vos suggestions ...avec des liens si possible , que je puisse tudier  ::merci::  d'avance 
bon , vous avez le temps , l je vais au lux mettre les chaussures d'hiver  ma titine  :;): 


> -7Waouh ..j'avais pas vu qu 'on tait si proche ...je vais attendre un peu alors ..ca devrait se faire bientt

----------


## FirePrawn

Le 3000e il a le droit  une photo exclusive de rothen ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Pour ton tl, c'est bizarre  ::koi::  
Essaie Free, c'est le moins cher !

Sinon trs objectivement, ils se valent plus ou moins tous. Chaque oprateur a des avantages et des inconvnients, et ceux ci changent au cas par cas.
Alors choisir... J'dirais vite quand mme Orange, ils restent cher je trouve.

----------


## rothen

> Le 3000e il a le droit  une photo exclusive de rothen ?


 bien sr  ::mouarf::  en poster surement  ::fou:: 

c'est Auteur qui voulait tre le 3000eme ...il est ou ?  ::roll:: 

alors , ca sera qui ??

----------


## FirePrawn

> bien sr  en poster surement 
> 
> c'est Auteur qui voulait tre le 3000eme ...il est ou ? 
> 
> alors , ca sera qui ??


Chouette !  ::salive::

----------


## lper

> c'est Auteur qui voulait tre le 3000eme ...il est ou ?


Il guette.... ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> pour Sebast , t'es gonfl , un des rares  avoir fait le pont ...ou il y en a d'autres veinards ?


Un autre veinard, qui a profit de ces 4 jours pour partir faire de la randonne en Corse. Du coup le rveil pour aller travailler ce matin a t plutt difficile  ::sleep::  ::sleep::  ::sleep:: 


(Fallait bien que quelqu'un se dvoue pour le 2999me)

----------


## Bovino

Alors c'est qui ?

 ::lun::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Alors c'est qui ?


Toi !
Bravo vous tes l'heureux lu !

PS : pour la photo, tu fais tourner hein ?  ::whistle::

----------


## lper

> Alors c'est qui ?


Oh le mufle !  ::mouarf:: 

Le pingouin s'est fait grill... ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

> Alors c'est qui ?


  ::bravo::  ::applo::  bravo Didier ...ca sert d'tre responsable hein  ::mouarf:: 

et c'est "ton ami " Auteur qui va tre content pour toi , ca c'est sr  ::fou:: 

en ce qui me concerne , j'tais ravie d'tre avec vous pour passer ce cap des 3000 que jamais j'aurai imagin atteindre ...merci  vous tous   ::zoubi:: 

si j'ai le temps je ferai ce soir ce que j'avais envie de faire au passage de ce cap ...bon , l j'y vais , je suis horriblement en retard ...mais je voulais pas louper ca ..bises  tous , vous tes super  ::love::

----------


## VivienD

Le DEFCON est en effet un systme d'alerte utilise par la dfense militaire amricaine; DEFCON 1 (niveau d'alerte qui n'a jamais utilis) correspond grosso modo  la guerre totale.




> Oh le mufle ! 
> 
> Le pingouin s'est fait grill...


Grill par un gnou, qui plus est! On aura tout vu.  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> bravo Didier ...ca sert d'tre responsable hein 
> 
> et c'est "ton ami " Auteur qui va tre content pour toi , ca c'est sr 
> 
> en ce qui me concerne , j'tais ravie d'tre avec vous pour passer ce cap des 3000 que jamais j'aurai imagin atteindre ...merci  vous tous  
> 
> si j'ai le temps je ferai ce soir ce que j'avais envie de faire au passage de ce cap ...bon , l j'y vais , je suis horriblement en retard ...mais je voulais pas louper ca ..bises  tous , vous tes super


Pas glop pour ceux qui viennent pas le soir !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Tu veux celle en string aussi ?


a dpend de qui l'essaye ^^ 
si c'est toi non, si c'est rothen, pourquoi pas ^^




> je veux changer ...mais  ce point


Justement pour changer, il faut donner l'impulsion du dpart, taper trs fort au dbut, aprs le changement mme moindre, se fait tout seul... c'est comme une fuse, il lui faut une puissance norme au dpart pour s'arracher  l'attraction terrestre...

j'ai t convaincant l ?  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

-993... Courage Auteur, tu te rattraperas avec le 4000 (ou pas...).  ::calin:: 

Moi aussi j'avais 4 jours... J'en ai profit pour arracher des mauvaises herbes au pied de ma haie. Je sais, je vous vends du rve... En tous cas, c'tait bien, il n'a pas plu pendant la journe ( l'exception d'hier), donc a ne m'a pas retard.

----------


## FirePrawn

> a dpend de qui l'essaye ^^ 
> si c'est toi non, si c'est rothen, pourquoi pas ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Justement pour changer, il faut donner l'impulsion du dpart, taper trs fort au dbut, aprs le changement mme moindre, se fait tout seul... c'est comme une fuse, il lui faut une puissance norme au dpart pour s'arracher  l'attraction terrestre...
> 
> j'ai t convaincant l ?


Moi j'apprcie particulirement la comparaison  la fuse  ::king::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Moi j'apprcie particulirement la comparaison  la fuse


Et aprs on me dit que j'ai l'esprit mal plac...
Je ne l'avais pas vu celle-l... je dois me faire vieux (les 25 ans arrivent...)

----------


## VivienD

> Moi j'apprcie particulirement la comparaison  la fuse





> Et aprs on me dit que j'ai l'esprit mal plac...
> [...]


Je me sens moins seul du coup.  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Je vais demander  un modrateur d'effacer juste ce qu'il faut comme message pour que je sois le 3000me  ::whistle:: 

Sinon vous avez trich !!! Moi je bosse en journe  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Bovino

> Je vais demander  un modrateur d'effacer juste ce qu'il faut comme message pour que je sois le 3000me


Tu comptes peut-tre sur moi pour le faire...  ::ptdr:: 

Bonne chance pour le 4000e !

----------


## rothen

Vous savez quoi vous 2 ...j'adoooore comment vous tes amis ..ah si , a fait plaisir   ::wow::

----------


## Bovino

Pour dvoiler quelques secrets, Auteur et moi partageons un sens de l'humour assez similaire  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 
Trouver une chanson pour 3000 posts, pas trop d'ides... On peut peut-tre faire le bilan (comme aprs 2000 ans et un jour)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH8QSvgLUpk"]Michel Fugain - 2000 ans et un jour - YouTube[/ame]



> Vous savez quoi vous 2 ...j'adoooore comment vous tes amis ..ah si , a fait plaisir


Par contre sur les amis, il y en a plus. Par exemple, Henri Garat (je sais, je prends toujours la plus rcente possible  ::aie:: ) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXJSRiiIvcg"]Avoir un bon copain - Henri Garat - YouTube[/ame]
La preuve qu'il y a plus vieux (par exemple Bach) : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lE_pYI9lpk"]Avec Bidasse - YouTube[/ame]
Et encore une chanson sur les copains, de Sheila :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKKEZoa0uXk"]vous les copains - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## lper

Tiens, moi a m'a rappel celle-ci...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEsHgx_r2Xg"]les (modo) canailles[/ame]

----------


## giragu03

> Tiens, moi a m'a rappel celle-ci...
> les (modo) canailles


Bien vu  ::ccool::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous  ::): 

@Auteur : pour la suppression de messages, tout se ngocie  ::mrgreen::  t'as combien sur toi ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Bonjour  tous 
> 
> @Auteur : pour la suppression de messages, tout se ngocie  t'as combien sur toi ?


Si j'arrive  ngocier une photo de rothen (en chemisier, pirate ou combinaison de plonge chancre, etc...) tu me mets 3 000me ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si j'arrive  ngocier une photo de rothen (en chemisier, pirate ou combinaison de plonge chancre, etc...) tu me mets 3 000me ?


J'augmente les enchres avec une photo de rothen en nuisette semi-transparente  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  

[edit]au besoin, je peux fournir les "vtements", et aprs le "shooting", le modle peut, au choix, les garder ou les restituer. [/edit]

et ... 











je cours trs trs trs trs trs ... vite et trs trs trs trs trs ... loin  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

L'offre de shadow est la meilleure pour l'instant, allez allez on fait monter les enchres !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> L'offre de shadow est la meilleure pour l'instant, allez allez on fait monter les enchres !


Encore faut-il qu'il puisse honorer son enchre... Je demande  voir...

----------


## FirePrawn

> Encore faut-il qu'il puisse honorer son enchre... Je demande  voir...


a, c'est un autre problme  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je demande  voir...


Ca ne me surprend pas vraiment.

Rothen, on attend toujours la photo de la nouvelle coupe de cheveux :p

----------


## LittleWhite

On commence  attendre de plus en plus de choses  ::D:  quel bande d'opprims nous faisons.
Sinon, je suis plus trs sur que l'on identifie beaucoup de matriel, l.

----------


## Rachel

> On commence  attendre de plus en plus de choses  quel bande d'opprims nous faisons.
> Sinon, je suis plus trs sur que l'on identifie beaucoup de matriel, l.


Tout dpend de ce que l'on entend par matriel  ::ange::

----------


## giragu03

> Tout dpend de ce que l'on entend par matriel


En plus, on voudrait bien identifier le matriel en question, mais on ne nous fournit pas les photos  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Je n'attendais pas vraiment mieux comme rponse  ::(:

----------


## FirePrawn

Arrtez, vous allez me choquer Alexandre !  ::evil::

----------


## giragu03

> Arrtez, vous allez me choquer Alexandre !


C'est quand mme toi qui a lanc les enchres pour le 3000 post... Tu regrettes tes carts, mais maintenant c'est trop tard... Fallait pas commencer...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYuPV1MPodI"]Lio - Fallait pas commencer - YouTube[/ame] (pour la rfrence)

----------


## Bovino

> C'est quand mme toi qui a lanc les enchres pour le 3000 post...


C'est dans la chanson a  :8O:

----------


## giragu03

> C'est dans la chanson a


 ::ptdr:: 
C'est quand a parle en Espagnol... Les sous-titres ne sont pas bons...

----------


## Auteur

> Encore faut-il qu'il puisse honorer son enchre... Je demande  voir...





> a, c'est un autre problme


Sinon c'est Shadow qui devra fournir les photos. C'est moins glamour tout de suite  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Sinon je me passerai de photos je crois  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Sinon c'est Shadow qui devra fournir les photos. C'est moins glamour tout de suite


Eh oh, Auteur ! Pas de menaces, s'il te plait !
 ::dehors::

----------


## Rachel

> Arrtez, vous allez me choquer Alexandre !


passe un peu de temps dans le salon applicatif du Chat, tu seras tonn  ::whistle::

----------


## LittleWhite

> passe un peu de temps dans le salon applicatif du Chat, tu seras tonn


Pas bien de mentir  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

c'est de plus en plus dingue  ::fou:: , mme pas eu le temps de mettre un mot hier pour commenter vos dlires  ::mouarf::  ...juste le temps de les lire et de me marrer .

bon , l j'ai quand mme reussi  faire ce que je voulais pour le 3000eme post , la liste de tous ceux qui y ont particip ..en esprant , vue l'heure o je l'ai fait  ::mouarf:: n'avoir oubli personne  ::?: si j'en ai oubli un , qu'il se manifste 

alors voil , depuis le dbut du poste et par ordre de participation :
Nirvanask1 , do dourouc05ur ,, sevyc64  ,    pmithrandir , Barsy , Lady , tigunn , 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ , Auteur , Bousk , minnesota , MiaowZedong , BenoitM , Bluedeep , Barsy , Jipt , behe , Alvaten , LittleWhite , Glutinus , ManusDei , Loceka ; Lung ; Nom , magicbisous-nours , Anomaly , Hizin , fnobb , Delias , zeyr2mejetrem ,giragu03 , lola06 , Modulpro , lper , behe , gizmo27 , Aniki , Deaf , seeme , Seb33300 , rotrevrep , Bovino , FirePrawn , shadowmoon ,  Cheetor , pfeuh , VivienD , Golgotha , ledisciple

dj je voulais tous vous remercier , parce que si ce post existe encore , c'est grce  vous  ::love:: 

ce que je remarque aussi , mme si certains ont compltement disparus , la plupart sont encore fidle au post ...et ca c'est gnial  ::ccool:: ... j'aime ce cot convivial ..et surtout vous retrouver tous les jours ..alors en ce qui me concerne ,pourvu que a dure  :;):

----------


## lper

coucou,

merci beaucoup Rothen pour ton post, a a du te prendre jusque trs tt ce matin pour recenser tout ce monde !  :8O: 

J'attends avec impatience ce que va nous pondre giragu03 pour la circonstance et toute bonne journe  tous.

----------


## giragu03

> coucou,
> 
> merci beaucoup Rothen pour ton post, a a du te prendre jusque trs tt ce matin pour recenser tout ce monde ! 
> 
> J'attends avec impatience ce que va nous pondre giragu03 pour la circonstance et toute bonne journe  tous.


Coucou Rothen, Lper et tous les autres...
Merci Rothen pour ton petit bilan. Lper, n'attends plus...

Il m'est venu deux chansons...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUnyBqKfAH4"]Zazie - Tout le monde il est beau - YouTube[/ame]

Et puis si ce sujet est toujours en vie, c'est grce  toi + moi + eux + lui + elle...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOru9ITtVIg"]Grgoire - Toi + Moi - YouTube[/ame]

Bonne journe  toutes et tous.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

Sympa Zazie, a me rappelle son concert au Palo il y a quelques annes, la scne tait conue de telle manire que l'on se croyait dans son salon...
Tout le monde il est beau  part Jean-Marie L.. bien-sr. ::ccool::

----------


## Loceka

> ce que je remarque aussi , mme si certains ont compltement disparus , la plupart sont encore fidle au post


Ben ouais, faut bien qu'il y'en ait qui bossent !  ::P: 

Par contre je me rappellais pas de l'intervention d'un pseudo vide.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Par contre je me rappellais pas de l'intervention d'un pseudo vide.


Oui et en plus elle a mis son prfr entre ";"... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

Enfin, vu l'heure, j'imagine qu'elle n'tait pas encore couche, elle devait avoir 3g dans chaque bras, donc bon... Elle ne s'en tire pas si mal, vous ne trouvez pas ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour aujourd'hui, je vous propose 2 petites histoires droles assez connues.

La premire




> Un type, dragueur dans l'me, attend  la caisse d'un supermarch, quand il voit une petite blonde qui lui fait coucou et lui sourit. Il lui dit gentiment :
> - Excusez-moi, on s'connait ?
> - Je peux me tromper, mais je crois que vous tes le pre d'un de mes enfants.
> Les souvenirs du gars le ramnent  la seule et unique fois ou il a t infidle.
> - Mon dieu ! Ce n'serait pas vous la petite strip-teaseuse que j'ai niqu sur la table de billard devant tous mes copains pendant que votre copine me flagellait avec un cleri mouill et m'enfonait un concombre dans l'cul ?
> - ... Non, je suis la professeur d'anglais de votre fils !


et la suivante




> Un homme entre dans la douche au moment prcis o sa femme en sort, lorsque la sonnerie retentit  la porte de leur maison. La femme s'enroule dans une serviette de toilette, descend les escaliers en courant et va ouvrir la porte d'entre. C'est Laurent, le voisin de palier. Avant qu'elle n'ait pu dire un mot, il lui lance :
> - Je te donne 800  immdiatement si tu laisses tomber la serviette qui te couvre.
> Elle rflchit  toute vitesse et dcide de laisser tomber la serviette. Il l'admire, puis lui tend 800 . Un peu berlue, mais contente de la petite fortune qu'elle vient de se faire en un clin dil, elle remonte dans la salle de bain. Son mari, encore sous la douche, lui demande :
> - C'tait qui ?
> - C'tait Laurent.
> - Super, il t'a rendu les 800  qu'il me devait ?

----------


## LittleWhite

La premire elle est peu trop hard  ::roll::   ::(:

----------


## sevyc64

Ohhh, le petit Alexandre a t choqu  ::calin::  ::calin:: 

La seconde est archi connue, je l'ai eu 2 fois dans le journal la semaine dernire.
Pas encore lu celles d'aujourd'hui

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  ..et bonne journe  :;): 



> merci beaucoup Rothen pour ton post, a a du te prendre jusque trs tt ce matin pour recenser tout ce monde !


coucou Laurent  ::zoubi:: ..eh oui ..je m'tais pas rendue compte au dpart que regarder autant de posts prenait un temps fou ..mais comme j'avais en tte de le faire pour le 3000 eme  :;): ...en fait il est arriv surtout plus tt que je pensais  ::mouarf:: 




> Enfin, vu l'heure, j'imagine qu'elle n'tait pas encore couche, elle devait avoir 3g dans chaque bras, donc bon... Elle ne s'en tire pas si mal, vous ne trouvez pas ?


coucou Guillaume  ::zoubi:: non mais quelle rputation tu me donnes  ::calim2::  pas du tout , l je me suis LEVEE  ::mouarf::  expres pour faire a ...j'avais essay de le faire en journe mais entre le tel , msn ou les mails , j'tais sans arret intrrompue , du coup je l'ai fait  une heure tranquille  ::lol::  ...ou OK , l'heure o je me couche d'habitude le WE   ::wow:: ..d'ailleurs c'est ce que j'ai fait , je me suis recouche  :;): 
Sinon merci pour tes chansons , moi j'aime surtout celle de Grgoire ...bon , l je l'ai en tte pour toute la journe  ::lol:: 
Pour loceka , pas beaucoup l en dernier , mais tu loupes rien  ::mouarf::  ..allez on va dire que "le pseudo vide " c'est pour ceux qui lisent et sont trop timides pour poster  :;): ..en attendant qu'ils se lancent un jour  :;): 
sinon , j'ai oubli personne ?  ::roll:: ca c'est fort possible 
Ah Yves , o tu tais pour le passage des 3000 ? mme pas l de la journe  ::mouarf:: 

merci pour tes histoires shadowmoon :;):  ..euh moi , j'ai pas trouv la 1ere trop hard ...ca l'est ?  ::roll::  ou notre petit Alex est trop sensible  ::calim2:: 

du coup je sais pas si j'ai le droit de mettre ce que j'ai eu ce matin sur facebook ..et que je trouve sympa  :;): 
je mets ...et vous me direz si je dois l'enlever  ::calim2:: 
j'aime bien ...enfin , surtout avec le texte  :;): 


"Le clerg tente le prservatif, mais on sent le manque d'esprience ..." 



oui , je sais ..je m'amuse d'un rien  ::mouarf:: ..en fait sur facebook mes amis savent pourquoi ca me fait rire ...mais ca , je peux pas le mettre sur le forum ...les futs pourront le deviner  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> coucou Guillaume non mais quelle rputation tu me donnes  pas du tout , l je me suis LEVEE  expres pour faire a ...j'avais essay de le faire en journe mais entre le tel , msn ou les mails , j'tais sans arret intrrompue , du coup je l'ai fait  une heure tranquille  ...ou OK , l'heure o je me couche d'habitude le WE  ..d'ailleurs c'est ce que j'ai fait , je me suis recouche


Tout le monde (toi y compris) sait que je rigole.



> Sinon merci pour tes chansons , moi j'aime surtout celle de Grgoire ...bon , l je l'ai en tte pour toute la journe


Tu remarqueras que j'ai fait un effort, il n'y avait que des vidos en couleurs  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

rothen j'adore ton image !!!
Elle me fait beaucoup rire (surtout quand on repense qu'au dbut de sa "papaut" Benot XVI a t dire en Afrique que le prservatif propage le SIDA  ::vomi:: )

----------


## behe

salut,
l'image est vraiment sympa, a m'a bien fait rigol. ::P: 
par contre rothen, il y a un moyen plus simple que de relire les 3000 posts pour savoir qui a participer  la discussion : sur la page d'accueil de la taverne, tu cliques sur le nombre de rponses (3050 pour mon cas) et tu as la liste des participants.
 Ca te servira pour les 4000  ::oops::

----------


## rothen

> Tu remarqueras que j'ai fait un effort, il n'y avait que des vidos en couleurs


tout  fait ..j'ai apprci ...mais c'est a en fait , je suis trop flamboyante pour aimer le noir et blanc  ::mouarf2:: ..euh en fait , je crois surtout que j'aime pas tout ce qui fait "antiquit" ...une de mes amies , jeune pourtant , m'a fait la remarque qu'elle ne comprenais pas comment je pouvais me sparer , entre autre , de mes phono ...alors qu'ils feraient si bien en dco  ::?: ...il parait que je sais pas ce qui est beau , mais moi j'aime ce qui est original et moderne ..tant pis si j'ai mauvais gout  ::wow:: 

Et vous ...vous aimez quoi ? l'ancien ...le moderne  ::roll:: 




> rothen j'adore ton image !!!
> Elle me fait beaucoup rire (surtout quand on repense qu'au dbut de sa "papaut" Benot XVI a t dire en Afrique que le prservatif propage le SIDA )


ah , on rit des mmes choses ..un autre point commun  :;): 

remarques pour le prservatif , c'est sr , pour que ca serve...faut avoir le mode d'emploi ...faut dire que pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas connu  et vu les modles existant..c'est vraiment un monde  part ...oui , je sais , on a du mal  imaginer  notre poque ..mais ca existe  ::mouarf3:: 




> par contre rothen, il y a un moyen plus simple que de relire les 3000 posts pour savoir qui a participer  la discussion : sur la page d'accueil de la taverne, tu cliques sur le nombre de rponses (3050 pour mon cas) et tu as la liste des participants.


ah oui ??? j'aurai pu gagner 2 heures de sommeil  ::P:  ...je vais aller verifier si c'est aussi bien fait que moi ...par ordre d'arrive sur la discussion  ::mouarf:: 

edit : ah ouais , c'est sympa aussi , tu l'as par nombre de messages de chacun ..merci Behe pour le tuyau  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> tout  fait ..j'ai apprci ...mais c'est a en fait , je suis trop flamboyante pour aimer le noir et blanc ..euh en fait , je crois surtout que j'aime pas tout ce qui fait "antiquit" ...une de mes amies , jeune pourtant , m'a fait la remarque qu'elle ne comprenais pas comment je pouvais me sparer , entre autre , de mes phono ...alors qu'ils feraient si bien en dco ...il parait que je sais pas ce qui est beau , mais moi j'aime ce qui est original et moderne ..tant pis si j'ai mauvais gout 
> 
> Et vous ...vous aimez quoi ? l'ancien ...le moderne


Bein, je suis comme ton amie... Et je t'assure que si j'avais un petit peu d'argent  investir l-dedans ( force d'en avoir mis pour la production d'artistes, je n'ai pas un budget "loisirs" trs important pour le moment), je rachetais directement...
Je crois que je ne vais mme pas rpondre  ta question, la rponse devrait tre vidente (j'ai mme eu du mal pour trouver ce que je voulais comme cuisine...).
M'associer  modernit, c'est un peu comme "Giscardisme et modernit", a sonne bizarre...

En ce qui concerne le tri des rponses, c'est tri par nombre de rponses... Et l on se rend compte que je suis quatrime  une dizaine de messages du podium (Rothen, Auteur et Sevyc64)

----------


## Lady

Oua je suis 5 eme!! (coucou au passage je n'ai pas encore post aujourd'hui si je ne m'abuse ...)

----------


## ManusDei

::yaisse1::  Je suis dans le top12  ::yaisse1::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Et vous ...vous aimez quoi ? l'ancien ...le moderne


Moi pour les choses en gnral j'aime bien le moderne, voire futuriste (exemple  la con : les meubles j'aime bien les modernes, plastifis ou vitrs, gnralement monochrome, sobre.... au grand dam de ma copine qui prfre le traditionnel...)
Quant aux femmes... je les aimes belles peu m'importe quelles soient jeunes ou vieilles tant qu'elles me plaisent (aussi bien physiquement que mentalement, hein)




> ah , on rit des mmes choses ..un autre point commun 
> 
> remarques pour le prservatif , c'est sr , pour que ca serve...faut avoir le mode d'emploi ...faut dire que pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas connu  et vu les modles existant..c'est vraiment un monde  part ...oui , je sais , on a du mal  imaginer  notre poque ..mais ca existe


C'est pas difficile de rire de la mme chose que moi : je rigole de beaucoup de choses (mme de moi ^^).

C'est vrai que dans notre monde occidental moderne c'est rare mais a doit arriver des gens qui ne connaissent pas le prservatif (pour le vatican, on comprend vu que l'ge moyen des gens l-bas se compte en sicle et leur mentalit en millnaires, on se doute qu'ils ne connaissent pas  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous aimez quoi ? l'ancien ...le moderne


Perso, je suis plutt attach  un style "culturel" asiatique / indien et je mlange ancien et moderne tout en essayant de rester harmonieux.  






> faut dire que pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas connu  et vu les modles existant..c'est vraiment un monde  part ...oui , je sais , on a du mal  imaginer  notre poque ..mais ca existe


Hlas oui, et je pense mme que ce problme doit concerner plusieurs centaines de millions de personne qui vivent dans des conditions de prcarit extrme.





> tu l'as par nombre de messages de chacun


D'ailleurs tu est en tte, et de loin, un cart de 600 messages, a va tre difficile  rduire, allez courage Auteur !!!

----------


## giragu03

> D'ailleurs tu est en tte, et de loin, un cart de 600 messages, a va tre difficile  rduire, allez courage Auteur !!!


Arrte d'encourager Auteur, j'essaie de le rattraper... Il y a d'abord Sevyc64 (mais c'est jouable). Maintenant, pour rattraper Rothen, a va tre compliqu...

----------


## sevyc64

Bon faut que je poste quelque chose moi, sinon je vais pas rester longtemps dans le top 3. Sont froces les petits, derrire  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

@Sevy et Gira, c'est vrai que les carts sont plus serrs entre les autres places. Personnellement, tant de retour aprs une dizaine de jours peu actifs, j'espre rapidement monter de quelques rangs dans le classement.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et vous ...vous aimez quoi ? l'ancien ...le moderne


J'aime beaucoup les architectures et l'art vikings et arabes/perses antiques. 
Mais vu que a ne semble pas aller ensemble (ni tre trs facile  trouver  des prix abordables), ma dco est plutt norvgienne et moderne pour l'instant (et choisie par ma copine)  ::mrgreen:: 

L'avantage, c'est qu'elle se monte et se dmonte facilement (je parle de la dco, pas de ma copine, a je n'en dirais rien).

----------


## giragu03

> @Sevy et Gira, c'est vrai que les carts sont plus serrs entre les autres places. Personnellement, tant de retour aprs une dizaine de jours peu actifs, j'espre rapidement monter de quelques rangs dans le classement.


Pour le moment tu n'es pas menaant... C'est bon. En fait, on remarque qu' cause de Rothen qui nous fait une magnifique chappe, le peloton a vol en clat suite  la contre-offensive de Auteur, dans la roue duquel ont pu se glisser Sevyc64 et moi-mme. Derrire on a un groupe de deux (Lady et LittleWhite). Ensuite, c'est plus compliqu de dterminer des groupes...
(Post inutile servant uniquement  rester dans la roue de mes comparses en contre-attaque).

ManusDei, comment peux-tu penser que a n'aurait pu ne serait-ce qu'effleurer l'ide d'un membre de cette discussion que tu parles de ta copine ?
Donc, tu disais que tu aimais monter / dmonter ta copine norvgienne sur ta dco que tu as choisie facilement ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ma dco est plutt norvgienne et moderne


Fournisseur en 4 lettres, avec un code couleur  dominantes jaune et bleu pour ces magasins non ?




> elle se monte et se dmonte facilement (je parle de la dco, pas de ma copine...)


Tu pourrait le dire comme a, si elles taient toutes les deux "artificielles"  ::aie:: 













 ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

> Fournisseur en 4 lettres, avec un code couleur  dominantes jaune et bleu pour ces magasins non ?


Voil  ::):

----------


## Bovino

> J'aime beaucoup les architectures et l'art vikings et arabes/perses antiques. 
> Mais vu que a ne semble pas aller ensemble (ni tre trs facile  trouver  des prix abordables), ma dco est plutt norvgienne


 ::koi:: 
Comme la dco Viking n'est pas abordable, tu as opt pour de la dco norvgienne ?  ::aie:: 

Et au passage, celle  laquelle tu fais allusion est sudoise, pas norvgienne (d'o les couleurs du logo).  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Fournisseur en 4 lettres, avec un code couleur  dominantes jaune et bleu pour ces magasins non ?


Pour faire rfrence  Elvis, Blue Suede Shop  ::aie:: 
Shadowmoon, retiens la porte, j'arrive...

----------


## sevyc64

Ah mais vous tes des affols du clavier, vous poster plus vite que votre ombre. Je vais pas tenir la cadence moi.

----------


## sevyc64

Ah ben le temps que je tappe, il y a presque une page de plus  ::aie:: 




> Pour le moment tu n'es pas menaant... C'est bon. En fait, on remarque qu' cause de Rothen qui nous fait une magnifique chappe, le peloton a vol en clat suite  la contre-offensive de Auteur, dans la roue duquel ont pu se glisser Sevyc64 et moi-mme. Derrire on a un groupe de deux (Lady et LittleWhite). Ensuite, c'est plus compliqu de dterminer des groupes...
> (Post inutile servant uniquement  rester dans la roue de mes comparses en contre-attaque).


Il eu t utile de connaitre l'volution du classement dans le temps. Car il me semble que je poste beaucoup moins que par le pass, peut-tre aurais-je t 2nd ou mme 1er auparavant ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous poster plus vite que votre ombre. Je vais pas tenir la cadence moi.


quand on s'emmer, se fait ch, s'ennuie au taff, on a le temps dtre ractif et de rpondre rapidement.






> Shadowmoon, retiens la porte, j'arrive...


Pas de soucis, vu que personne ne ragis, je reste devant la porte, prt  bondir de l'autre cot et  la refermer.

----------


## sevyc64

> quand on s'emmer, se fait ch, s'ennuie au *sans* taff, on a *pas forcment* le temps dtre ractif et de rpondre rapidement *malgr tout*


 ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Comme la dco Viking n'est pas abordable, tu as opt pour de la dco norvgienne ?


Oui, voil :p Et aussi par manque de place, car la dco viking, avec quelques troncs et une bonne hache (et une scie), y a moyen de s'arranger.




> Et au passage, celle  laquelle tu fais allusion est sudoise, pas norvgienne (d'o les couleurs du logo).


H mince, j'ai confondu avec le pays d'origine d'une ancienne candidate  la prsidence portant des lunettes.




> Ah mais vous tes des affols du clavier, vous poster plus vite que votre ombre. Je vais pas tenir la cadence moi.


Quelle dcadence !

----------


## shadowmoon

@Sevy, pas faux, jtais dans ton cas peu de temps auparavant, et pareil, j'ai rapidement fini par "tourner en rond"

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Bon tant quand mme en dixime place, il va falloir que je m'active un peu pour doubler bluedeep et fireprawn...

Pour cela  partir de demain je me mettrai  raconter des blagues de temps en temps (et promis j'essaierais de me tenir => ne pas raconter les blagues les plus crades qui me plaisent bien en ce moment  ::aie::  )

----------


## giragu03

> Ah mais vous tes des affols du clavier, vous poster plus vite que votre ombre. Je vais pas tenir la cadence moi.


En mme temps tu fais du multipost pour rester dans le rythme...
Pour info, je poste mon message (et aprs je fais un paquet d'edits pour l'amliorer, si j'ai le temps).

----------


## shadowmoon

> et promis j'essaierais de me tenir => ne pas raconter les blagues les plus crades qui me plaisent bien en ce moment


Elles sont mieux (ou pire  ::aie:: ) que mes dernires ?

----------


## sevyc64

> En mme temps tu fais du multipost pour rester dans le rythme...
> Pour info, je poste mon message (et aprs je fais un paquet d'edits pour l'amliorer, si j'ai le temps).


Oui sur le coup je m'en suis mme pas rendu compte

----------


## giragu03

> Oui sur le coup je m'en suis mme pas rendu compte


C'est vraiment moche... Tout a pour pouvoir en supprimer quand on arrivera  4000...  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Zut, je suis dmasqu.


Bon  ce rythme l, on se fait les 5000 pour Nol ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bon  ce rythme l, on se fait les 5000 pour Nol ?


Soyons plus entreprenant, je propose la fin du mois comme date limite, a c'est un vrai challenge, vous me suivez ?

----------


## giragu03

> Zut, je suis dmasqu.


 ::yaisse3:: 



> Bon  ce rythme l, on se fait les 5000 pour Nol ?


L, a ressemble presqu' de la messagerie instantane  ::aie::  On va y tre mme avant Nol si on tient le rythme des dernires minutes...

----------


## Lady

Ah tiens j'ai pas repondu pour me gouts.

Ca va dependre des pices je dirais ... Pour la cuisine par exemple (achet dernierement) ce fut plan de travail anthracite et reste des meuble en bois ni trop clair ni trop fonc.

Aprs je serais plutt dco asiatique et / ou celtique ... Mais pour des raisons de prix / praticit / compatibilit de gout avec mon mari nous nous fournissons galement chez la marque sudoise en 4 lettre . 

Quoique l y a une des pices o on projette d'orientalis un peu car on a repr un super papier peint dragon qui nous a plu  tout les 2 !!

----------


## shadowmoon

> On va y tre mme avant Nol si on tient le rythme des dernires minutes...


Oui, c'est d'ailleurs en tenant compte de cet lan que j'ai propos ce petit dfi




> un super papier peint dragon


Dans quel magasin ? Quelle(s) couleur(s) ? Je suis grandement intress car je cherche un produit depuis quelques semaines, sans vraiment trouver quelque chose  mon gout.

----------


## giragu03

Enfin, pour tenir le dfi, vite quand mme le multipost avec un deuxime post ne contenant que des citations du premier... C'est pas trs utile, poster pour poster... Et en plus le virer juste quand je le cite pour que j'ai l'air d'tre bourr... C'est vraiment bas.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Enfin, pour tenir le dfi, vite quand mme le multipost avec un deuxime post ne contenant que des citations du premier... C'est pas trs utile, poster pour poster... Et en plus le virer juste quand je le cite pour que j'ai l'air d'tre bourr... C'est vraiment bas.


 ::oops:: Euh dsol, j'avais mme pas vu ton message, j'ai juste supprim mon doublon quand j'ai remarqu mon erreur. Mea culpa

a doit tre  cause du lag,  mon taff on a une livebox partage entre 3 sous rseaux

----------


## giragu03

> Euh dsol, j'avais mme pas vu ton message, j'ai juste supprim mon doublon quand j'ai remarqu mon erreur. Mea culpa
> 
> a doit tre  cause du lag,  mon taff on a une livebox partage entre 3 sous rseaux


Plus probablement nos actions qui se sont croises... Donc, je prcise bien que je n'tais pas plus bourr que d'habitude et que shadowmoon avait multipost : ouh le mchant  ::sm:: .

----------


## rothen

Non , mais je rve  :8O: ..c'est quoi ce dlire  ::fou:: ..vous tes dchains , j'arrive mme plus  suivre et lire les posts  ::mouarf2:: 

bon , l j'ai juste pu survoler ...mais vous m'avez dj bien fait rire  ::P:  

vais encore tre oblige de regarder ca cette nuit  ::mouarf::  ..surtout si je veux udier les gouts de chacun  :;): 

bon , ceux qui n'ont encore pas donn les leurs vous pouvez vous rajouter sans pb ...la nuit sera longue  ::yaisse::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Elles sont mieux (ou pire ) que mes dernires ?


Mes deux dernires sont bien pires il y en a mme une qui traite de pdo/zoophilie..... En gnral je ne la sort que quand je suis sr que mon public va la prendre (la blague, hein, pas le(s) sujet(s)  ::aie:: )  la rigolade

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mes deux dernires sont bien pires il y en a mme une qui traite de pdo/zoophilie..... En gnral je ne la sort que quand je suis sr que mon public va la prendre (la blague, hein, pas le(s) sujet(s) )  la rigolade


Ah oui je vois, moi aussi j'en connais dans ce style, en gnral, je les sort en fin de soire quand tout le monde a assez bu pour ne plus s'en offusquer. J'ai une trs bonne source pour ce genre d'histoire : un recueil assez pais qui regroupe celles d'un magazine plus ou moins satirique, un peu "borderline" et assez connu

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Un prtre, se rendant  sa paroisse en voiture, rencontre sur la route une bonne soeur.
> Il s'arrte et lui dit:
> - Ma soeur, montez, je vous dpose au couvent.
> La soeur monte et s'assied sur le sige passager. En croisant les jambes, son habit s'ouvre un peu dcouvrant une partie de la jambe. Le pre ne cesse de la regarder et continue  conduire. Tout  coup il lui touche la jambe et la soeur lui dit :
> - Mon pre, rappelez-vous du psaume 129.
> Le pre lui fait ses excuses et continue  conduire. Puis recommence  lui toucher la jambe et la soeur lui dit de nouveau :
> - Mon pre, rappelez-vous du psaume 129.
> Le pre s'excuse en disant :
> - Pardonnez-moi, ma soeur, mais la chair est faible.
> ...

----------


## sevyc64

> Ah oui je vois, moi aussi j'en connais dans ce style, en gnral, je les sort en fin de soire quand tout le monde a assez bu pour ne plus s'en offusquer. J'ai une trs bonne source pour ce genre d'histoire : un recueil assez pais qui regroupe celles d'un magazine plus ou moins satirique, un peu "borderline" et assez connu


l'hebdomadaire de Charles, ou le suicide japonais ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> l'hebdomadaire de Charles, ou le suicide japonais ?


Ni l'un, ni l'autre, mais j'avoue que, selon moi, il est dans la mme veine et fait du mme bois que ces deux l.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> C'est un couple strile, ils ont tout essay et en dsespoir de cause ils se dcident  consulter une grand spcialiste amricain. Ils se rendent donc de l'autre ct de l'atlantique.
> 
> Problme : le couple ne parle pas anglais et le spcialiste de la strilit ne parle pas franais. Nanmoins, il leur fait comprendre par des gestes qui ne portent pas  confusion qu'ils doivent se mettre au travail devant lui.
> 
> Un peu gns au dpart, les deux protagonistes se livrent donc  un bat sexuel devant le spcialiste. Il commence alors  inspecter le couple sous toutes les coutures pendant 4  5 minutes puis crie STOP ! Il s'engouffe alors dans son bureau et rdige une ordonnance qu'il remet au couple.
> 
> De retour au pays, le male du couple se dirige  la pharmacie et demande :
> - Je voudrais du Trithoterole.
> - Pardon ? Lui rpond le pharmacien;
> ...

----------


## rothen

meri pour tes blagues Magic  ::zoubi:: 

euh perso , j'aime bien et je les trouvent pas trop hard   :;): 

en plus la seconde cadre tout  fait avec " identification de marriel "  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Un prtre, se rendant  sa paroisse en voiture...


Je la connaissais avec une autre morale, "Dans la vie professionnelle, pour viter des erreurs, il faut toujours tre bien document" (bien au courant,... pffff je ne trouve par le terme correct, mais vous saisissez l'ide et sinon, tant pis pour vous  ::langue:: )
Rothen, pour info, en ce moment, la radio passe Monia de Peter Holm (je crois que tu connais bien...). Pour ceux qui ne connaissent/se souviennent pas, remontez de quelques dizaines ou centaines de messages, vous trouverez une vido.
Et puis a enchaine sur une question que je me pose :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjdHVK-q14k"]Agns Bihl  : C'est encore loin l'amour - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne soire et  demain.

----------


## VivienD

La vache! Vous vous tes cru dans le niveau 10 de Tetris, ou bien?  :8O:

----------


## rothen

mais tu coutes quelle radio pour qu'ils passent des aussi vieux trucs que Peter Holm ? ::mouarf:: 

j'aime beaucoup la chanson que tu as mise , je connaissais pas du tout...mais moi , en ce qui concerne l'amour , ca serait plutt Piaf  " a quoi ca sert l'amour " tu connais ? c'est plus ma philosophie :;):  




> La vache! Vous vous tes cru dans le niveau 10 de Tetris, ou bien?


euh ...je comprends rien  ::calim2:: ..tu peux m'expliquer ce que tu veux dire ?  ::roll::

----------


## Alvaten

Alors pour la dco j'ai un style a moi, ca s'appel "fonctionnel et pas trop cher"
D'ailleur les sudois pr-cit sont pas mal pour a  ::mrgreen:: 

Aller pour rester dans l'ambiance 




> Le jour de la confession :
> - Voil, mon pre. Hier, j'ai fait l'amour 19 fois avec ma femme !
> - Mais, mon fils, avec votre femme, ce n'est pas un pch !
> - Oui, mon pre, mais 19 fois, merde ! Fallait bien que je le dise  quelqu'un !


Allez plus trash, j'ose il est 22h  ::aie:: 



> Deux petites filles jouent  la poupe quand une d'entre elles s'crie:
> - Oh, t'as vu? Y a la voisine qui fait une fellation sans capote  son copain dans la vranda!
> - C'est quoi une vranda?

----------


## rothen

Coucou Alvaten  :;):  ..euh la premire j'ai pas trop compris  ::calim2::  ...19 fois c'est plutt  l'asile qu'il aurait d aller  ::mouarf:: 

par contre j'adore la seconde  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

3099...

----------


## Auteur

3100 ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii je suis le meilleur  ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse1:: 


vous avez vu je ne l'ai pas rat celui-l  ::pastaper::

----------


## rothen

> 3100 ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii je suis le meilleur  
> 
> 
> vous avez vu je ne l'ai pas rat celui-l


 MDR  ::ptdr::  , ouais c'est bien  :;): ..mais rponds plutt  la question , tu prfres l'ancien ou le moderne ? ca m'interesse  :;): 

et Barsy  ::zoubi:: ..j'ai vu que tu es pass ..ta rponse m'interesse aussi  :;): 

idem pour les autres , vous me connaissez maintenant ...je suis trs curieuse  ::yaisse::

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> euh ...je comprends rien ..tu peux m'expliquer ce que tu veux dire ?


Dans Tetris il y a dix niveaux et c'est au niveau 10 que les tetrominos tombent le plus vite (honntement, j'ai dj du mal  tenir la cadence aux niveaux 8 et 9, au point que je n'ai jamais atteint le dernier niveau). Vu la frnsie du post qui s'est empar de nos comparses, je trouve la comparaison parfaite.  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Ce sujet est devenu "the thread to be"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## VivienD

> Ce sujet est devenu "the thread to be"


... or not to be?
 ::dehors::

----------


## Hizin

Je t'accompagne dehors ...

----------


## giragu03

> mais tu coutes quelle radio pour qu'ils passent des aussi vieux trucs que Peter Holm ?


La radio s'appelle Radio Alo, c'est une radio locale de Mcon (elle diffuse aussi sur internet si tu veux couter). En comparaison de ce qu'il leur arrive de diffuser, Peter Holm n'est pas si vieux que a.



> j'aime beaucoup la chanson que tu as mise , je connaissais pas du tout...mais moi , en ce qui concerne l'amour , ca serait plutt Piaf  " a quoi ca sert l'amour " tu connais ? c'est plus ma philosophie


Bien sr que je connais, je l'ai mme en 45 tours. J'aime beaucoup le rle jou par Tho Sarapo, tu as l'impression qu'il est trs "niais", c'est tout le charme de cette chanson...

Chanson du jour  ::pastaper::  dans l'esprit to be or not to be (attention a va faire mal...)

















[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v9cZrGDtio"]2 be 3 - 2 be 3 - YouTube[/ame]
(surtout ne me tapez pas...)

Auteur, tu as trich, le multipost est interdit  ::langue:: , espce de frustr du 3000

Allez, on va mettre une vraie chanson quand mme... Vu que la nuit de Rothen a t longue (c'est elle-mme qui l'a crit), elle a peut-tre sauvage (comme pour les Avions) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCnzxlKguFU"]Les Avions Nuit Sauvage - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Lung

> tu prfres l'ancien ou le moderne ? ca m'interesse 
> 
> idem pour les autres , vous me connaissez maintenant ...je suis trs curieuse


L'ancien.

----------


## Lady

> Dans quel magasin ? Quelle(s) couleur(s) ? Je suis grandement intress car je cherche un produit depuis quelques semaines, sans vraiment trouver quelque chose  mon gout.


Alors c'tait 4 murs mais il n'est effectivement pas sur leur site donc je suppose que c'est une ancienne collection du coup tu peux le trouver que dans les magasins o il en reste (et du coup nous faut qu'on se dpche de l'acheter ....)
J'y passe peut tre ce week end je te ferais une photo si j'achte ^^ (ou je te passerais la rfrence)


Bonjour au fait !

----------


## sevyc64

> 3099...





> 3100 ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii je suis le meilleur  
> 
> 
> vous avez vu je ne l'ai pas rat celui-l


bouhhhh, tout a pour remonter dans le classement  ::sm:: 

A moins que ce soit pour prendre les coup de fouets

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> meri pour tes blagues Magic 
> 
> euh perso , j'aime bien et je les trouvent pas trop hard  
> 
> en plus la seconde cadre tout  fait avec " identification de marriel "


Oui comme je l'ai dit je me tiens...
Vu que les blagues sur les catholiques semblent te faire rire rothen en voici une juste pour toi (pardon aux autres par avance) :



> Une nymphomane en proie a des crises aigus se promne dans la rue.
> Tout a coup elle a une trs trs grosse envie; il faut absolument qu'elle baise.
> Elle frappe a toute les portes mais il n y a personne.
> 
> Alors elle rentre dans une glise.
> Il n'y a pas de messe  cette heure-l mais le cur est prsent.
> - Que dsirez vous ma fille?
> - Ooooooooh toi ! Je te veux. Prends-moi !!!
> - Je vous demande pardon ?!?!?!?!
> ...

----------


## sevyc64

petite blague archi connue. Que mes amis corses m'en veuillent pas, elle n'est pas de moi



> LE CORSE...
> 
> C'est un corse qui cherche du travail (si si, a peut exister....).
> 
> Connaissant la route nationale 196 qui va d'Ajaccio  Bonifacio, il se dcide d'aller voir si par hasard, il n'y aurait pas un boulot pour lui  la DDE.
> 
> On lui propose de peindre des bandes blanches tout le long de la route. Il accepte.
> 
> 1er jour : il fait 100 mtre de ligne blanche.
> ...

----------


## giragu03

> A moins que ce soit pour prendre les coup de fouets


Ce sont peut-tre les coups de fouets qui lui font cette coiffure  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

> Deux Corses sont assis  la terrasse d'un caf.
> Tout d'un coup, ils voient un billet de 500 dans le caniveau.
> Ils se regardent et le premier dit au second :
> - Tu t'imagines... un coup de vent et on est riches !

----------


## giragu03

Ca me fait penser  cette chanson tout a...
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9id6_fernandel-le-tango-corse_music"]Fernandel - Le Tango Corse - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x9id6@@AMEPARAM@@x9id6[/ame]

----------


## sevyc64

c'est moche d'utiliser les gosses pour a



> Une petite fille va voir sa maman toute excite :
> - Maman, maman! J'ai vu le taureau s'accoupler cinq fois ce matin
> - Eh bien! Va le dire  ton pre de ma part, il comprendra
> - Papa, Papa ! 
> - Oui ma puce
> - Et bien maman m'a dit de te dire que j'avais vu le taureau s'accoupler cins fois ce matin. Et elle m'a dit que tu comprendrais
> - Ah ?! Et ce taureau, il s'est accoupl cinq fois avec la mme vache ?
> - Euh... non
> - Et bien va le dire  ta mre, elle comprendra !

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

De retour aprs un jour  la maison  m'occuper d'mon fils  ::aie:: 
Pas dormi depuis dimanche, il nous fait une otite + une angine => 39 de fivre, il dort plus  ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur, tu as trich, le multipost est interdit , espce de frustr du 3000





> bouhhhh, tout a pour remonter dans le classement


jaloux ! Vous dites a par ce que vous avez rat le 3100me message et pas moi  ::langue:: 



Sinon pour Rothen : 



> tu prfres l'ancien ou le moderne ? ca m'interesse


 ben a dpend  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour rester sur les blagues corses :



> Un riche Corse, sur le point de mourir, dcide de lguer sa fortune au plus fainant de ses trois fils qu'il dcide de tester. Il demande   l'an de monter :
> - Oh, mon fils ! Que fais-tu si tu es   la terrasse d'un bar, qu'il fait trs chaud et que tu aperois un billet de 100  de l'autre ct de la route?
> - Ouh... J'attends qu'il fasse moins chaud pour aller le chercher!
> Le vieillard appelle ensuite son deuxime fils :
> - Que fais-tu, mon fils, si une jolie fille te fait de l'oeil pendant ta sieste?
> - Je termine d'abord ma sieste!
> Le vieillard appelle alors le cadet :
> - Oh ! Doum, monte me voir! - Non, toi, descend !


PS : j'ai doubl Bluedeep  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

> MDR  , ouais c'est bien ..mais rponds plutt  la question , tu prfres l'ancien ou le moderne ? ca m'interesse 
> 
> et Barsy ..j'ai vu que tu es pass ..ta rponse m'interesse aussi 
> 
> idem pour les autres , vous me connaissez maintenant ...je suis trs curieuse


Oui, je passe souvent pour lire. Mais faut dire qu'il y a  chaque fois au minimum 2 pages  rattraper...

Mais pour rpondre  la question, je dirais "a dpend". Il existe de l'ancien beau et du moderne moche ou inversement.
D'ailleurs, qu'est-ce que le moderne si ce n'est l'ancien de demain ? Ou l'ancien, le moderne d'hier ?

D'autre part, il ne faut pas confondre moderne et contemporain. Le moderne est dj ancien. Le contemporain est, lui, plus moderne. Et l'Ancien qui est mon contemporain peut-il tre moderne s'il prfre ce qui fut moderne de son contemporain ?

Voil, je vous laisse mditer ces penses matinale...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

mais vous avez mang du lion ?  ::mouarf::  ca part vraiment fort ce matin  :;): 

j'ai bien aim toutes vos histoires sympas  :;):  et pour une fois Guillaume toutes tes chansons , mme la noire et blanc  ::mouarf:: ...avec une prfrence pour la 1ere ..moi j'aime bien ce qui bouge ...comme ca je fais ma gym en mme temps  ::fou:: 
Je vois bien le jeu tetrix  :;): 
J'ai compris pour Sinatra  ::mouarf:: 
mais ca ? 



> Ce sujet est devenu "the thread to be"


euh ...ca veut dire quoi  ::roll:: 

pour Auteur ..merci pour ta rponse trs claire " ca dpend"  ::mouarf:: ..c'est  dire ? suivant la maison que t'habites  ::mouarf:: 

pour FirePrawn ...t'as rendu visite  Lady  ::mouarf:: 

Je me souviens plus qui a donn le truc du classement des post ..mais en tous cas depuis , c'est consult  ::yaisse:: 

et toutes faons , c'est normal que je sois la 1ere , ce post c'est quand mme mon ide non  :;):   ..bon , j'avoue qu'en dernier , on a un peu dvi ..et que j'ai du mal  tenir les rnes  ::mouarf3::  ...

pour le reste d'identification de ce qui me reste , ca sera pour ...plus tard  ::mouarf:: ..l mais alors plus du tout envie de m'en occuper  ::?:  ..je crois que je suis arrive  saturation ..actuellement je veux tourner la page , penser  moi ,pour avancer dans ma vie ...et avoir des nuits " sauvages "  ::mouarf::  ..eh ouais , le genre de chose qui manque au bout d'un moment  ::wow:: 

Alors ce post continuera comme ca , avec nos dlires  ::fou::  ..jusqu'au jour ou il s'arretera de lui-mme , faute de participants  :;): 

bon l , pour l'instant c'est pas le cas ..et tant mieux  :;): 

si quelqu'un a envie de lancer un sujet de rflexion ..pas de souci , il a carte blanche  ::ccool:: 

edit : Coucou Barsy  ::zoubi::  ..j'avais pas vu ton post  :;):  ...euh oui , c'est un bon dbut de reflexion ..un peu dur pour moi le matin  ::mouarf:: ..je donnerai mes conclusions la dessus ce soir  ::lol::

----------


## FirePrawn

Mme pas  ::ptdr:: 

Je sais pas d'o il nous a sorti a... La crche peut tre maintenant qu'il y va  ::(:

----------


## giragu03

> Oui, je passe souvent pour lire. Mais faut dire qu'il y a  chaque fois au minimum 2 pages  rattraper...
> 
> Mais pour rpondre  la question, je dirais "a dpend". Il existe de l'ancien beau et du moderne moche ou inversement.
> D'ailleurs, qu'est-ce que le moderne si ce n'est l'ancien de demain ? Ou l'ancien, le moderne d'hier ?
> 
> D'autre part, il ne faut pas confondre moderne et contemporain. Le moderne est dj ancien. Le contemporain est, lui, plus moderne. Et l'Ancien qui est mon contemporain peut-il tre moderne s'il prfre ce qui fut moderne de son contemporain ?
> 
> Voil, je vous laisse mditer ces penses matinale...


Barsy, tu pourrais m'indiquer ce que tu fumes, bois ou ingres ? Ca m'intresse grandement...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Alors c'tait 4 murs mais il n'est effectivement pas sur leur site donc je suppose que c'est une ancienne collection du coup tu peux le trouver que dans les magasins o il en reste (et du coup nous faut qu'on se dpche de l'acheter ....)
> J'y passe peut tre ce week end je te ferais une photo si j'achte ^^ (ou je te passerais la rfrence)


Bonjour  toutes et tous.

Merci  Lady pour toutes ces informations.

Sinon, merci aux un(e)s et aux autres pour les blagues, je me suis bien marr et a m'a rafraichi la mmoire, car je connaissais dj la plupart.

Et "pour la route"



> Un jour une femme dcide d'acheter un perroquet  ses filles.
> Elle se rend donc au magasin d'animaux le plus prs.
> Arrive l, elle voit une aubaine pas croyable: 200 dollars pour un magnifique perroquet parlant.
> Etonne, elle va voir le vendeur.
> - Monsieur, pourquoi un perroquet d'une aussi grande valeur est si peu cher ?
> - Et bien ma petite madame c'est qu'il vient d'un bordel et son langage n'est pas correct du tout.
> - Mais mon bon monsieur, ce n'est pas grave, cela se corrige, je vous le prends.
> Le vendeur lui offre une cage et lui vend le perroquet.
> 
> ...





> Un jeune mari rentre le soir chez lui, et sa femme lui saute au cou en lui disant :
> "Chri, j'ai une grande nouvelle ! Je suis en retard d'un mois...Je crois que nous allons avoir un bb ! J'ai fait le test chez le mdecin aujourd ' hui, mais tant qu'on aura pas de certitude, on n'en parle  personne."
> Le jour suivant, un contrleur EDF sonne chez elle, car ils n'ont pas pay leur dernire facture d'lectricit.
> - Vous tes bien Madame Durand ? Madame, vous avez un mois de retard
> - Comment le savez-vous ? balbutia la jeune femme.
> - Mais Madame, c'est inscrit sur nos registres.
> - Qu'est-ce que vous dites ? C'est inscrit.... sur vos registres
> - Absolument.
> Le soir, elle raconte cela a son mari qui, fou de rage, se prcipite des le lendemain aux bureaux de l'EDF.
> ...





> C'est une jeune femme qui porte une petite jupe ultra serre.
> Elle doit prendre le bus, et pour cela, il lui faut monter les marches...
> Le problme est bien l : la jupe est tellement serre que qu'elle n'arrive pas  les enjamber...
> Alors elle porte la main derrire elle et baisse un peu la fermeture clair.
> Elle essaie encore d'enjamber, mais n'y parvient toujours pas.
> Du coup, elle repasse une main derrire elle et abaisse encore la fermeture.
> Ensuite, elle ressaie de franchir les marches... a ne veut toujours pas passer. Alors, au moment o elle s'apprtait  rejouer de la fermeture clair, une paire de mains vigoureuses l'empoigne  la taille et la porte jusqu' la marche suprieure du bus!
> "Non mais, a ne va pas! Qui vous a permis? " demande la jeune femme au gars derrire elle.
> "Eh bien, la deuxime fois que vous avez baiss ma braguette, je me suis dit qu'on se connaissait suffisamment ! "

----------


## Bovino

> Je vois bien le jeu tetrix


La version X de Tetris ?  ::whistle::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> pour le reste d'identification de ce qui me reste , ca sera pour ...plus tard ..l mais alors plus du tout envie de m'en occuper  ..je crois que je suis arrive  saturation ..actuellement je veux tourner la page , penser  moi ,pour avancer dans ma vie ...et avoir des nuits " sauvages "  ..eh ouais , le genre de chose qui manque au bout d'un moment


Si a manque je pense que tu trouveras pas mal de volontaires sur ce topic vu le nombre de "tickets" que tu sembles avoir  ::mouarf:: 

A moins que tu ne parles pas de a ? Ton smiley  ct m'aurait-il induit en erreur ?  ::ange::

----------


## sevyc64

Ah oui, c'est parti fort l  ::mouarf:: 

Une image que j'avais rat ce matin :

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je vois bien le jeu tetrix


 :8O:  lapsus rvlateur ?

surtout que ca colle bien avec




> avoir des nuits " sauvages " ..eh ouais , le genre de chose qui manque au bout d'un moment


Sinon concernant :




> Ce sujet est devenu "the thread to be"





> euh ...ca veut dire quoi



a doit tre en rfrence  l'expression anglaise "the place to be"

----------


## FirePrawn

Ouaip si tu veux tre VIP DVP, faut crire ici  ::ptdr::

----------


## Bovino

Puisqu'on en arrive aux dessins :

Pour ceux qui aiment les chats.Pour ceux qui aiment les chiens.

----------


## FirePrawn

Sniff le proxy du boulot bloque vos images  ::cry::

----------


## Barsy

> Barsy, tu pourrais m'indiquer ce que tu fumes, bois ou ingres ? Ca m'intresse grandement...


Rien, je suis comme a naturellement. Mais ce que j'ai crit est tout  fait cens. Enfin, pour moi...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Humour "noir" et dcal, comme j'aime :





Sinon

[edit]



> D'ailleurs, qu'est-ce que le moderne si ce n'est l'ancien de demain ? Ou l'ancien, le moderne d'hier ?
> 
> D'autre part, il ne faut pas confondre moderne et contemporain. Le moderne est dj ancien. Le contemporain est, lui, plus moderne. Et l'Ancien qui est mon contemporain peut-il tre moderne s'il prfre ce qui fut moderne de son contemporain ?


"Bizarrement", a me rappelle quelque chose que j'avais lanc dans la taverne assez rcemment, mais "toute ressemblance avec des personnes ou des situations existantes ou ayant exist ne saurait tre que fortuite" n'est-ce pas Barsy ?
[/edit]

----------


## rothen

mais vous tes dchains ce matin  :;):  ..je comprends que ceux qui bossent n'arrivent plus  rattrapper , c'est dense , avec des liens  ouvrir ...mme moi qui bossent pas j'arrive pas  suivre  ::mouarf::  mais j'adore   ::zoubi:: , j' arrete pas de rire et ca met de la gait dans ma journe  ::ccool:: 

pas le temps de rpondre  tout , j'essayerai plus tard  :;): 
juste signaler  Yves que je connaissais la bande dessine sur la mdecine , et que c'est une de mes prfres ..on se rend compte qu'on ne voit pas son age ...car plus on vieillit ...plus on devient philosophe  ::mouarf::  c'est pour ca que j'ai ador aussi celle avec BB ...c'est dans le mme esprit  :;): 




> A moins que tu ne parles pas de a ?


oui ...je parle de a  :;):  sinon , pour les nuits "sauvages" t'avais une autre solution  ::mouarf:: 

ah ..peut-tre ca  ::roll:: 



> La version X de Tetris ?


ca existe  ::mouarf:: 

pour Barsy : bien sr que ce que tu as mis est trs sens  :;):  faut juste arriver  suivre ton cheminement  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas , merci  tous de mettre de la joie dans ma journe  ::ccool:: ...je vais peut-tre russir  avancer dans mon mnage du coup  ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais vous tes dchains ce matin  ..je comprends que ceux qui bossent n'arrivent plus  rattrapper , c'est dense , avec des liens  ouvrir ...mme moi qui bossent pas j'arrive pas  suivre


Personnellement, je "bosse", mais c'est tellement "passionnant", qu'au final, je squatte ici.

----------


## Barsy

> [edit]
> "Bizarrement", a me rappelle quelque chose que j'avais lanc dans la taverne assez rcemment, mais "toute ressemblance avec des personnes ou des situations existantes ou ayant exist ne saurait tre que fortuite" n'est-ce pas Barsy ?
> [/edit]


Rien  voir, ma prose matinale est bien plus fine que celle que l'on trouve dans le topic sus-cit  ::P: 




> pour Barsy : bien sr que ce que tu as mis est trs sens  faut juste arriver  suivre ton cheminement


D'ailleurs, je constate que j'ai fait une erreur dans mon prcdent message. J'aurais du crire le mot "sens" sans "c". C'est le mot "cens" qui prend un "c" et non le mot "sens" que j'tais cens crire  la place du mot "cens" que j'ai crit. Mon message en aurait t plus sens.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Personnellement, je "bosse", mais c'est tellement "passionnant", qu'au final, je squatte ici.


Pareil...

----------


## giragu03

> Pareil...


Je bosse et squatte en mme temps... Mais c'est difficile de rester accroch au groupe des poursuivants (compos d'Auteur, Sevyc64 et moi-mme...)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rien  voir, ma prose matinale est bien plus fine que celle que l'on trouve dans le topic sus-cit


Je parlais de la forme. En effet dans un cas comme dans l'autre, le cheminement est grossirement le mme : une petite question assez terre  terre => une "rponse" sous forme de rflexion => gnralisation / extrapolation => questionnement sur un plan + gnral et + abstrait.

----------


## giragu03

Bon, vu que c'est bientt l'heure
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3bz00_carlos-la-cantine_fun"]Carlos - La cantine - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x3bz00@@AMEPARAM@@x3bz00[/ame]

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bon, vu que c'est bientt l'heure la cantine


C'est encore loin pour moi  ::(:

----------


## giragu03

Je sais que vous vous en fichez tous, mais :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqHp0XDGJwg"]J&#39;ai bien mang j&#39;ai bien bu patrick topaloff - YouTube[/ame]

Pour information (sance culture confiture...), c'est Claude Franois qui a crit les paroles de cette chanson...

----------


## rothen

ah bon , tu bois maintenant ?  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , t'es sr ? c'est Claude Franois qui a crit a ? je trouve que c'est pas son style 

 tous ..comme on parle de manger ...vous mangez ou  midi ?  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

a dpend... Comme on a un centre commercial juste  ct du boulot (et les tickets restos) je mange souvent l-bas le midi (sandwich ou petit resto)... des fois je mange avec ma mre chez elle (j'en profite qu'elle soit au chmage pour qu'elle puisse venir me chercher et me ramener...) ou ailleurs avec un pote (comme ce midi dans un resto de la chaine Courtepaille)

----------


## Cheetor

Pour ce qui est de la dco : vive le sudois  ::mrgreen:: , le must, c'est que j'aime bien mont les meubles en kit, a fait trs "puzzle".

Pour ce qui est de l'endroit o je mange => chez mes parents pour le moment. Aprs au travail, a dpendait grandement du temps que j'avais pour faire ma gamelle le matin et/ou de la motivation pour aller manger dehors le midi.

----------


## giragu03

> ah bon , tu bois maintenant ?


Surprenant que tu dises "maintenant"...



> par contre , t'es sr ? c'est Claude Franois qui a crit a ? je trouve que c'est pas son style


Je suis sr et certain. Il s'est inspir (d'aprs Wikipdia) d'une comptine, mais les paroles sont bien de Claude Franois (je le mentionnais justement parce que c'est trs surprenant).



> tous ..comme on parle de manger ...vous mangez ou  midi ?


Un petit resto bien sympa, pas loin du boulot. Je ne mentionnerai pas son nom car ce serait quasiment donner mon identit.

----------


## sevyc64

> tous ..comme on parle de manger ...vous mangez ou  midi ?


Ben a dpend, actuellement au chomage, je mange chez moi.
Et en plus faut que je fasse le repas et je dteste a.

Sinon c'est des restos ou brasseries. Caftria ou resto/cantine d'entreprise si la bouffe est bonne, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas.

----------


## FirePrawn

Cantine de la boite ici.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Surprenant que tu dises "maintenant"...


Je pense qu'elle a confondu les 2 Guillaume de ce sujet (toi et moi en l'occurrence) puisqu'il me semble bien avoir dj dit que je ne buvais pas d'alcool (mais il faudrait remonter sur plus d'un millier de messages donc bon...  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Lady

Je suis dans une petit PME o on a a une petite cuisine et un table a dispo du coup je mange quasiment tout le temps l soit en ramenant sandwhich / plat prpar soit quand le cur m'en dit (ou quand le frigo est vide) en allant chercher quelques choses  la boulangerie du coin. Sinon de temps en temps je profite de l'heure de midi pour faire les courses et du coup je mange en les faisant.

----------


## sevyc64

> Je suis dans une petit PME o on a a une petite cuisine et un table a dispo du coup je mange quasiment tout le temps l soit en ramenant sandwhich / plat prpar soit quand le cur m'en dit (ou quand le frigo est vide) en allant chercher quelques choses  la boulangerie du coin. Sinon de temps en temps je profite de l'heure de midi pour faire les courses et du coup je mange en les faisant.


Ah j'ai eu fait aussi un temps, puis je me suis vite rendu compte qu'il fallait sortir, faire une coupure et ne pas rester dans le vase clos du boulot. Surtout quand les collgues avec qui tu partage cet instant ne sont pas forcment les plus intressant.

C'est pour a que, dsormais, les coins repas, ou les cantines au sein mme de la boite, si je peux, j'vite.
Sortir, ne serait-ce que traverser la rue, et mme si c'est avec les collgues, a fait bien plus de bien.
C'est psychologique, mais mme avec des collgues, mme s'il faut continuer  parler boulot (on a parfois pas le choix quand le boss profite du resto  midi pour faire sa runion informelle), le fait de sortir de la boite fait que l'on en parle pas de la mme faon.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je suis dans une petit PME o on a a une petite cuisine et un table a dispo du coup je mange quasiment tout le temps l soit en ramenant sandwhich / plat prpar soit quand le cur m'en dit (ou quand le frigo est vide) en allant chercher quelques choses  la boulangerie du coin. Sinon de temps en temps je profite de l'heure de midi pour faire les courses et du coup je mange en les faisant.


Idem, et en plus, quelques fois, vue que nous nous entendons tous bien, nous faisons des barbecues, raclettes, fondues et autres plats conviviaux.

----------


## giragu03

> Je pense qu'elle a confondu les 2 Guillaume de ce sujet (toi et moi en l'occurrence) puisqu'il me semble bien avoir dj dit que je ne buvais pas d'alcool (mais il faudrait remonter sur plus d'un millier de messages donc bon... )


Je pense aussi, parce que si j'ai dit que je ne buvais pas, je devais sacrment tre bourr  ::fou:: 
En mme temps, j'ai toujours su tre raisonnable : pas plus d'un verre...  la fois.

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai toujours su tre raisonnable : pas plus d'un verre...


 ::ccool:: Moi aussi mais ...      la taille du verre est, comment dire ...      "variable"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> En mme temps, j'ai toujours su tre raisonnable : pas plus d'un verre...  la fois.


Tu veux dire que tu ne laisse jamais plus d'un verre dans la bouteille ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Tu veux dire que tu ne laisse jamais plus d'un verre dans la bouteille ?


Oui voil...
Une petite chanson de circonstance (je ne me souviens plus du tout si je l'ai dj mise ou pas)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KvsIhV_nig"]Licence IV - Viens Boire un Petit Coup  la Maison - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## VivienD

> Moi aussi mais ...      la taille du verre est, comment dire ...      "variable"


Un bon _Makrug_ et on n'en parle plus.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Une petite chanson de circonstance (je ne me souviens plus du tout si je l'ai dj mise ou pas)


Faudrait chercher mais je crois oui que tu l'avais dj mise celle-l.
D'un autre cot ce ne sont pas les circonstances qui manquent pour la mettre.

On savait faire des chansons quand mme  l'poque  ::wow::

----------


## Bovino

> En mme temps, j'ai toujours su tre raisonnable : pas plus d'un verre...  la fois.


Pareil. Je me limite  un verre par jour. Mais alors, qu'est-ce que je le remplis souvent !  ::aie:: 
En mme temps, je suis pas un exemple : a fait dj longtemps que je ne bois plus pour le plaisir !
Du coup, je me suis achet a :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xggjl8_usb-wine-telechargez-vos-vins-en-direct-des-domaines_tech"]USB Wine, tlchargez vos vins en direct des domaines - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xggjl8@@AMEPARAM@@xggjl8[/ame]

----------


## giragu03

> Faudrait chercher mais je crois oui que tu l'avais dj mise celle-l.
> D'un autre cot ce ne sont pas les circonstances qui manquent pour la mettre.
> 
> On savait faire des chansons quand mme  l'poque


C'est bien possible...
Bon, on va en mettre une autre dans le mme esprit.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YAvfSPmV_E"]Du rhum des femmes - Soldat Louis - YouTube[/ame]





> Pareil. Je me limite  un verre par jour. Mais alors, qu'est-ce que je le remplis souvent ! 
> En mme temps, je suis pas un exemple : a fait dj longtemps que je ne bois plus pour le plaisir !
> Du coup, je me suis achet a :
> USB Wine, tlchargez vos vins en direct des domaines - Vido Dailymotion


Je connaissais, c'est bien pratique...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Un bon _Makrug_


Petit joueur, personnellement, j'utilise, au minimum, un queue de charrue...   ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Petit joueur, personnellement, j'utilise, au minimum, un queue de charrue...





> Access Denied (content_filter_denied)
> 
> Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "Alcohol;Shopping"


 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

> Petit joueur, personnellement, j'utilise, au minimum, un queue de charrue...


heinnnn !!!!  :8O: 

Et tu vas pi*** combien de fois avant de le vider  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> 


tente avec http://anonymouse.org/ peut-tre

----------


## shadowmoon

> Access Denied (content_filter_denied)
> 
> Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "Alcohol;Shopping"


la queue de charrue est une bire, et les verres estampills de ce nom ont une contenance de 2.5 L




> heinnnn !!!!
> 
> Et tu vas pi*** combien de fois avant de le vider


J'ai jamais dit que je l'utilisais pour boire de la bire, ou du vin, ou ...

----------


## FirePrawn

> tente avec http://anonymouse.org/ peut-tre





> Access Denied (content_filter_denied)
> 
> Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "Proxy Avoidance"


 ::haha:: 




> la queue de charrue est une bire, et les verres estampills de ce nom ont une contenance de 2.5 L


Ah ouais quand mme, c'est autant qu'une girafe en fait !

----------


## FirePrawn

C'est ce verre :

http://www.biere-avenue.com/204-559-...-chevalier.jpg

?

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est ce verre :
> 
> http://www.biere-avenue.com/204-559-...-chevalier.jpg
> 
> ?


Ah non, ce n'est pas un verre de type chevalier, c'est un verre  bire avec une forme plus traditionnelle, comme celui-l



Pour info, ce dernier est un 3L

----------


## giragu03

> heinnnn !!!! 
> 
> Et tu vas pi*** combien de fois avant de le vider


C'est le problme de la bire... Ds que tu commences  tre en quantit raisonnable, tu es interrompu par des envies pressantes...

----------


## sevyc64

non un verre ballon classique mais de 2.5litres

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est le problme de la bire...


Je n'ai, en aucune faon, mentionn que je buvais de ce genre de breuvage avec ce type de verre.

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas facile  tenir en main  mon avis  ::aie::

----------


## VivienD

Vous n'utilisez ces verres que pour les bires. Je ne bois pas que a: j'avoue avoir faible pour le whisky cossais et le whiskey irlandais.  ::salive::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pas facile  tenir en main  mon avis


Faut juste avoir une bonne technique, perso, pour des grands verres comme a, je les cales entre mon majeur et mon annulaire, bien au fond, et j'utilise tous les doigts (sauf le pouce) pour le tenir.




> Vous n'utilisez ces verres que pour les bires


Faux, je les utilises pour d'autres boissons, vu que je n'aime pas le gout de la bire. Je me fais surtout de jolis cocktails, en strates, bien colors  base de vodka, de rhum, de tequila ...

----------


## Lady

> Faux, je les utilises pour d'autres boissons, vu que je n'aime pas le gout de la bire. Je me fais surtout de jolis cocktails, en strates, bien colors  base de vodka, de rhum, de tequila ...



Mince j'ai envie d'un cocktail maintenant .... je doit avoir de quoi me faire un jus d'orange / malibu coco chez moi (quoique le malibu coco doit avoir 4 ans a se conserve ce truc ???)

----------


## jbrasselet

C'est de l'alcool, a (se) conserve c'est sur  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> quoique le malibu coco doit avoir 4 ans a se conserve ce truc ???



Pas sur vu que c'est un mlange de rhum, de jus de coco et de sucre. a aurait t un alcool pur, j'aurais dit oui sans souci, mais l je doutes  cause du jus de coco. Je te conseille de gouter avant de te lancer dans la prparation de ton cocktail

----------


## Lady

> Pas sur vu que c'est un mlange de rhum, de jus de coco et de sucre. a aurait t un alcool pur, j'aurais dit oui sans souci, mais l je doutes  cause du jus de coco. Je te conseille de gouter avant de te lancer dans la prparation de ton cocktail


Bah sinon si je poste pas demain vous saurez pourquoi...

Dj faut russir a ouvrir la bouteille : le vieux sirop de coco a colle !!

----------


## giragu03

> Pas sur vu que c'est un mlange de rhum, de jus de coco et de sucre. a aurait t un alcool pur, j'aurais dit oui sans souci, mais l je doutes  cause du jus de coco. Je te conseille de gouter avant de te lancer dans la prparation de ton cocktail


Et puis c'est pas hyper alcoolis (j'entends pour la conservation), donc pas certain que a se garde trs bien.




> Bah sinon si je poste pas demain vous saurez pourquoi...
> 
> Dj faut russir a ouvrir la bouteille : le vieux sirop de coco a colle !!


Si tu n'y arrives pas, c'est que tu n'as pas suffisamment envie de ton cocktail.

----------


## FirePrawn

Malibu Coco...

Les souvenirs de l'adolescence remonte  ::mouarf::

----------


## VivienD

> Mince j'ai envie d'un cocktail maintenant ... [...]


Pareil pour moi. Si seulement j'avais de la chantilly pour me faire de l'irish coffee... Si seulement je savais prparer de l'irish coffee, d'ailleurs...  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> Malibu Coco...


D'abord, c'est pas Malibu Coco, c'est "T'as le look coco"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgjRq8wfeGQ"]Laroche Valmont - T'As Le Look Coco - YouTube[/ame]
 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Mince j'ai envie d'un cocktail maintenant .... je doit avoir de quoi me faire un jus d'orange / malibu coco chez moi (quoique le malibu coco doit avoir 4 ans a se conserve ce truc ???)


a dpend... si sur la bouteille il y a une date marqu " consommer avant ..." alors c'est que a ne se conserve pas (je pense que tu peux quand mme un peu dpasser mais pas de un an ^^)
S'il n'y a rien de marqu c'est qu'a priori a se conserve....

----------


## FirePrawn

> D'abord, c'est pas Malibu Coco, c'est "T'as le look coco"
> Laroche Valmont - T'As Le Look Coco - YouTube


T'as une chanson en rponse  tout ?  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> T'as une chanson en rponse  tout ?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFOaknIw2y4"]Lara Fabian - "Tout" - YouTube[/ame]

J'essaie. En cherchant, on peut y arriver, mais parfois c'est compliqu.

----------


## sevyc64

Oui, enfin celle l tu aurais pu l'viter, on s'en serait aussi bien port.



Quoi, j'aime pas lara fabian !!!! et alors !!!

----------


## giragu03

> Oui, enfin celle l tu aurais pu l'viter, on s'en serait aussi bien port.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoi, j'aime pas lara fabian !!!! et alors !!!


Si tu prfres,
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1uqwu_pierre-perret-le-zizi-1974_music"]Pierre perret le zizi 1974 - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x1uqwu@@AMEPARAM@@x1uqwu[/ame]

Mais bon, a va encore draper...

----------


## sevyc64

c'est dj mieux, c'est plus patrimoine  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> c'est dj mieux, c'est plus patrimoine


Tu parle pour toi l hein ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si seulement je savais prparer de l'irish coffee


C'est pas compliqu, par personne :

1) Dissoudre 2 sucres (taille standard ~6gr par sucre) dans 3cl de whisky / bourbon  feu doux dans une casserole et verser au fond du contenant

2) Ajouter doucement 4 cl de caf chaud, mais pas brulant, ni bouillant. Petite astuce, si le caf dgage encore des "vapeurs", il est trop chaud

3) Coiffer dlicatement la prparation avec la dose de crme fouette dsire


Il est possible de mlanger le whisky sucr et le caf dans le verre pour mlanger les saveurs, mais cette manipulation est prjudiciable pour l'esthtique du cocktail




> S'il n'y a rien de marqu c'est qu'a priori a se conserve....


Trs bonne remarque

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Vous tes conscients qu'on a fait presque 100 messages en une seule journe ? sr qu' ce rythme les 4 000 c'est pour la fin du mois

----------


## ManusDei

Ca me fait 4 pages  rattraper aprs une grosse journe de boulot, zabusez un peu je trouve, c'est long.

----------


## giragu03

> Tu parle pour toi l hein ?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9qtBUtOArU"]Nino Ferrer - Oh! H! Hein! Bon! - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## magicbisous-nours

J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour sevyc64 : tu as doubl auteur dans le nombre de messages posts sur ce sujet tu es donc 2me... mais tu n'as pour l'instant qu'un message d'avance ^^

Je suis parfaitement au courant que mon message n'a AUCUN intrt (sauf pour sevyc64 bien sr  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour sevyc64 : tu as doubl auteur dans le nombre de messages posts sur ce sujet


Sevyc64 n'est pas le seul  gagner des places, moi aussi petit  petit, je me rapproche du top 10.

----------


## FirePrawn

Comment vous savez le nombre de messages par personne pour ce sujet ?  ::koi:: 

@ManusDei : personnellement je lis pas les pages en retard  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Sevyc64 n'est pas le seul  gagner des places, moi aussi petit  petit, je me rapproche du top 10.


a va tu n'es pas encore une menace pour moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## VivienD

> C'est pas compliqu, par personne :
> 
> 1) Dissoudre 2 sucres (taille standard ~6gr par sucre) dans 3cl de whisky / bourbon  feu doux dans une casserole et verser au fond du contenant
> 
> 2) Ajouter doucement 4 cl de caf chaud, mais pas brulant, ni bouillant. Petite astuce, si le caf dgage encore des "vapeurs", il est trop chaud
> 
> 3) Coiffer dlicatement la prparation avec la dose de crme fouette dsire
> [...]


Je connais la recette mais je n'arrive jamais  avoir trois beau niveaux distincts.




> [...]
> Il est possible de mlanger le whisky sucr et le caf dans le verre pour mlanger les saveurs, mais cette manipulation est prjudiciable pour l'esthtique du cocktail
> [...]


C'est une hrsie que de mlanger le whiskey et le caf!  ::evilred::

----------


## Bovino

> a dpend... si sur la bouteille il y a une date marqu " consommer avant ..." alors c'est que a ne se conserve pas


Cette mention est obligatoire pour les produits alimentaires prissables, pas pour les alcools...
Et encore, elle n'est pas toujours pertinente, par exemple pour les conserves...



> C'est pas compliqu, par personne :
> 
> 1) Dissoudre 2 sucre dans 3cl de whisky / bourbon  feu doux dans une casserole et verser au fond du contenant
> 
> 2) Ajouter doucement 4 cl de caf chaud, mais pas brulant, ni bouillant. Petite astuce, si le caf dgage encore des "vapeurs", il est trop chaud


Les personnes en question, c'est des enfants et des femmes ?  ::?: 
Ou alors je ne comprends pas le rle du "c" mit devant "l"...

----------


## Lady

> Comment vous savez le nombre de messages par personne pour ce sujet ? 
> 
> @ManusDei : personnellement je lis pas les pages en retard


Et bien voil pourquoi tu ne sais pas !

(et je te laisse mariner !!)

----------


## sevyc64

> J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour sevyc64 : tu as doubl auteur dans le nombre de messages posts sur ce sujet tu es donc 2me... mais tu n'as pour l'instant qu'un message d'avance ^^
> 
> Je suis parfaitement au courant que mon message n'a AUCUN intrt (sauf pour sevyc64 bien sr )


Ah ?

Mais Auteur n'est pas l.

Surrement que ce soir, il va rattraper son retard quand je en serais plus l  ::mouarf:: 





> Cette mention est obligatoire pour les produits alimentaires prissables, pas pour les alcools...
> Et encore, elle n'est pas toujours pertinente, par exemple pour les conserves...


Oui sur certaines elle est fausse. "A consommer de prfrence avant ...", sur les boites de sardines a devrait tre "A consommer de prfrence avant  aprs..."

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> C'est un lapin et un ours qui se promnent dans la fort, ils aperoivent des baies, ils se ruent alors dessus... mais voil qu'ils sont pris de maux de ventre... chacun ayant fait leur "besoin" de leur cot...
> L'ours : "dis, a ne te drange pas d'avoir de la merde sur les poils ?"
> Le lapin: "ben nan"
> L'ours: "d'accord", et il prend le lapin et s'essuie avec

----------


## FirePrawn

> Et bien voil pourquoi tu ne sais pas !
> 
> (et je te laisse mariner !!)


Rien compris  ::koi:: 

Bonne soire  tous les fous  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je connais la recette mais je n'arrive jamais  avoir trois beau niveaux distincts.


C'est  cause du caf trop chaud (ou trop froid, mais c'est rare), utilise mon astuce et tu devrais arriver  obtenir des couches bien distinctes.

Le problme peut aussi avoir pour cause un caf rchauff, pour augmenter tes chances, utilises du caf rcemment coul.





> C'est une hrsie que de mlanger le whiskey et le caf!


+1000, je suis  300% du mme avis.




> Les personnes en question, c'est des enfants et des femmes ?Ou alors je ne comprends pas le rle du "c" mit devant "l"...


3cl d'alcool pour 4cl de caf, je trouve que c'est un dosage assez quilibr, ce qui est essentiel pour l'harmonie gustative du cocktail. Aprs, si tu veux mettre plus de whisky, ajoute du sucre et du caf en consquence.

@FirePrawn : une autre personne a dj pos la mme question quelques pages auparavant et a obtenu la rponse

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Rien compris 
> 
> Bonne soire  tous les fous


a a t dit hier matin (je ne sais plus qui donnait l'astuce (j'tais mme persuad que c'tait toi...)) et comme tu ne lis pas les pages de retard, Lady te disait simplement que c'tait l'explication de pourquoi tu ne savais pas comment faire... Et qu'elle te laissait mariner...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Envoy par bovino
> 
> Les personnes en question, c'est des enfants et des femmes ?Ou alors je ne comprends pas le rle du "c" mit devant "l"...
> 
> 
> 3cl d'alcool pour 4cl de caf, je trouve que c'est un dosage assez quilibr, ce qui est essentiel pour l'harmonie gustative du cocktail. Aprs, si tu veux mettre plus de whisky, ajoute du sucre et du caf en consquence.



Je pense que Bovino faisait de l'humour et qu'il aurait volontiers ajout une lettre (situe vers la fin de l'alphabet) entre ces 2 lettres... D'o la rfrence aux femmes et aux enfants  ::mouarf:: 

(si c'est pas a, prire de m'expliquer...)

----------


## ManusDei

> Je connais la recette mais je n'arrive jamais  avoir trois beau niveaux distincts.


Tu as essay avec une cuillire ? Tu fais couler le long de la cuillire au lieu de verser dans le verre, "l'atterrissage" est moins violent, donc a se mlange moins.

Ou alors trouver une tige plate, de la forme d'une lime  ongles.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je pense que Bovino faisait de l'humour et qu'il aurait volontiers ajout une lettre (situe vers la fin de l'alphabet) entre ces 2 lettres... D'o la rfrence aux femmes et aux enfants 
> 
> (si c'est pas a, prire de m'expliquer...)


Je me doutes bien qu'il fait de l'humour, et j'ai exprs de le prendre au srieux pour le taquiner.

Sinon tu a compris de travers, Bovino veut juste enlever le c pour passer des *c*enti* l*itres = dosage pour femme / enfant aux *l*itres = dosage pour les hommes, les vrais, les purs, les durs, les tatous ...  ::mrgreen:: 





> trouver une tige plate, de la forme d'une lime  ongles


Assez large, c'est effectivement l'outil idal pour ce genre de manipulation

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Je me doutes bien qu'il fait de l'humour, et j'ai exprs de le prendre au srieux pour le taquiner.
> 
> Sinon tu a compris de travers, Bovino veut juste enlever le c pour passer des *c*enti* l*itres = dosage pour femme / enfant aux *l*itres = dosage pour les hommes, les vrais, les purs, les durs, les tatous ...


OOOOOOOOOK !! 
je suis tatou mais les seuls litres que je boive sont constitu de coca ou d'eau c'est grave ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Delias

> Rien compris 
> 
> Bonne soire  tous les fous


Faut revenir en arrire de quelque pages.

----------


## Bovino

> Oui sur certaines elle est fausse. "A consommer de prfrence avant ...", sur les boites de sardines a devrait tre "A consommer de prfrence avant  aprs..."


Je pensais effectivement en particulier  ce cas !  :;): 

@shadowmoon : oui, c'est bien a  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais les seuls litres que je boive sont constitu de coca ou d'eau c'est grave ?


Euh oui quand mme, vu l'acidit du coca, je plains ton estomac et ta flore intestinale. Mais bon,si je me souviens bien d'une tude scientifique, il faut en boire au moins une moyenne de 2 litres par jour pour que cela ait un rel effet nocif.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Euh oui quand mme, vu l'acidit du coca, je plains ton estomac et ta flore intestinale. Mais bon,si je me souviens bien d'une tude scientifique, *il faut en boire au moins une moyenne de 2 litres par jour* pour que cela ait un rel effet nocif.


Euh...... Joker !!  ::mouarf:: 
J'abuse a m'est arriv sur une priode d'en boire 2l par jour mais cela fait trs longtemps que je n'ai pas ingr une telle quantit...

----------


## sevyc64

le coca, il n'y a rien de tel pour nettoyer des objets en cuivre ou en mtal cuivr.


Prendre une pice de 5cts d' bien noire, la faire tremper  moiti dans un verre de coca, pendant 1  2 min, regarder la diffrence (et jeter le coca videmment, ne pas le boire)

Aprs, on a plus forcment envie d'en boire

----------


## giragu03

> Prendre une pice de 5cts d' bien noire


Ca ne marche pas avec 2 centimes ou 1 centime ?  :8O: 
Allez, encore une petite chanson pour la route :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x34kq9_clip-telephone-argent-trop-cher_music"]Clip-Tlphone-Argent trop cher - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x34kq9@@AMEPARAM@@x34kq9[/ame]

Et si tu accompagnes bien ton coca, a se boit...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGxL2uNr7bk"]The Andrews Sisters - Rum and Coca Cola - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

non mais c'est pas vrai  ::calim2:: ..je m'absente 5mn ...vous faites 3 pages  ::fou:: 
j'arrive mme plus tout lire ..couter toutes les chansons  ::mouarf:: 

bon , j'ai quand mme dans sur "t'as le look coco "  ::yaisse::  et surtout j'ai bien ri sur vos dlires alcooliss  ::mouarf2:: ...je pensais tre la seule  avoir ce genre de penchant , ca rassure que certains me battent ...j'ai jamais bu dans un verre de 2,5 l ::wow::  mais ca doit quand mme pas tre facile  ::calim2::  , moi j'en ai 1 d'un litre , je trouve dj limite  ::mouarf:: 

ah Bovino , jai ador ..faut que je men souvienne pour la ressortir : Je me limite  un verre par jour. Mais alors, qu'est-ce que je le remplis souvent !

bon , ben du coup par votre faute , aussi envie d'un cocktail pour ce soir ...j'adore l'irish coffe ..mais en digestif ..qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir prendre en apro ? bon , encore 2 h ...je vais rflchir

----------


## sevyc64

> Ca ne marche pas avec 2 centimes ou 1 centime ?


Si pareil, mais 5cts c'est plus grand, plus facile  tenir.

----------


## giragu03

> Si pareil, mais 5cts c'est plus grand, plus facile  tenir.


Oui, mais avec des plus petites pices, tu peux tester l'effet sur tes doigts  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ep0REwhWWQ"]Les Missiles - Sacr Dollar - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## VivienD

> [...]bon , ben du coup par votre faute , aussi envie d'un cocktail pour ce soir ...j'adore l'irish coffe ..mais en digestif ..qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir prendre en apro ? bon , encore 2 h ...je vais rflchir


Un petit whisky-perrier avec des glaons, c'est gnial pour l'apro.

----------


## giragu03

> Un petit whisky-perrier avec des glaons, c'est gnial pour l'apro.


Allez, cette fois c'est la dernire de la journe...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmUiRKQXOYY"]EDDIE CONSTANTINE   -   Cigarettes, whisky et p'tites ppes ( VINYL ) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Barsy

Comment vous voulez qu'on participe au topic alors que vous remplissez 5 pages en une aprs midi.

C'est plus un forum, c'est un tchat...  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

on dirait que guiragu veut dpasser auteur lui aussi.... plus que 9 posts Guillaume !! ::ccool::

----------


## shadowmoon

> qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir prendre en apro ?


Cuba Libre, Long Island, Russe Blanc / Noir, BlowJob, B-52, Mai Tai, Chiwawa ...

Pour plus de choix : 1001 cocktails

Et pour se marrer un peu :




> Quatre secrets pour avoir un mariage heureux.......
> 
> 1- C'est important de trouver une fille qui sache bien cuisiner et qui fasse bien le mnage .
> 2- C'est important de trouver une fille qui gagne beaucoup d'argent et te le fasse partager .
> 3- C'est important de trouver une fille qui aime le sexe et qui sache te faire plaisir.
> 4- C'est TRES important que ces trois filles ne se rencontrent jamais





> LOI DE HADLEY SUR L'ACHAT D'UN VTEMENT
> Si le vtement te plat, il n'est pas  la bonne taille
> Si le vtement te plat et qu'il est  ta taille, il ne te va pas du tout
> Si le vtement te plat, qu'il est  ta taille et qu'il te va bien, il cote trop cher.
> Si le vtement te plat, qu'il est  ta taille, qu'il te va bien et que tu peux te l'offrir, tu fais une tche dessus ds la premire fois.
> 
> PRINCIPE DE LA BANANE
> Toute personne achetant des bananes encore vertes, les mangera toutes avant qu'elles ne soient mres.
> Toute personne les achetant mres, les laissera pourrir avant de les manger.
> ...

----------


## Bovino

On dirait la liste des pisodes de Big Bang Theory...

----------


## rothen

> C'est plus un forum, c'est un tchat...


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  c'est vrai que ca devient du dlire  ::wow:: 

et avec tout ca , rien fait de mon aprem ...et ca va pas s'arranger avec le lien de shadowmoon sur les cocktails ...le temps que je les lise tous ..et les essaye  ::wow::

----------


## shadowmoon

> les cocktails ...le temps que je les lise tous ..et les essaye


Pas en une seule fois, a serait du suicide. Pour info, en haut de la page, c'est juste les plus connus qui ont un dessin, en descendant un peu, diffrents liens sont disponibles pour obtenir des listes selon diffrents critres : le type d'alcool utilis pour la base, les chauds / froids, ceux avec du lait, les spciaux "after party", ceux avec de la glace / sorbet, l'origine gographique ...

----------


## Lady

Bon pour ceux que a intresse il n'y a a priori pas de date limite sur la malibu coco 21 % a doit suffire a conserv.

Enfin toujours est il qu'en plus ma bouteille n'tait mme pas ouverte du coup pas de problme de sucre qui colle !!


Sur ce je vais aller cuv (jexagre j'ai pas mis beaucoup de malibu dans mon jus d'orange...)

----------


## Rachel

> c'est vrai que ca devient du dlire 
> 
> et avec tout ca , rien fait de mon aprem ...et ca va pas s'arranger avec le lien de shadowmoon sur les cocktails ...le temps que je les lise tous ..et les essaye


avec modration hein  ::D:

----------


## Bovino

> avec modration hein


Oui oui, la modration tait l aussi  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

personnellement, je sais pas qui c'est ce modration, mais depuis le temps que tout le monde bois avec lui, il ne doit jamais dessaouler et doit avoir le foie dans un tat ...

----------


## rothen

> avec modration hein


euh ..dsole ..c'est un mot que je connais pas  ::mouarf:: ...je suis excessive en tout  ::yaisse:: 

Pour Lady , c'est dingue , t'as craqu aussi  :;): ...bon , j'espre que demain tout le monde sera calm .. ::mouarf::

----------


## VivienD

> avec modration hein


Euh... Comment dire que pendant une fte ... j'ai tendance  remplacer "avec modration" par "volontiers"?  ::aie:: 
On ne m'a pas surnomm le pirate pour rien.

----------


## rothen

> Euh... Comment dire que pendant une fte ... j'ai tendance  remplacer "avec modration" par "volontiers"?   ben , je trouve que c'est normal ...faut se faire plaisir

----------


## giragu03

> personnellement, je sais pas qui c'est ce modration, mais depuis le temps que tout le monde bois avec lui, il ne doit jamais dessaouler et doit avoir le foie dans un tat ...


Son pote excs est pourtant bien plus sympa  ::aie:: 
Je pense que modration n'a plus de foie du tout...

La chanson du jour, je l'ai entendue hier soir  la radio (je connaissais dj... mais je n'y pensais pas en ce moment), je me suis dit c'est le tube du 21/12/12 (donc si jamais j'oublie ce jour-l, vous pourrez revenir  ce post) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZTQfdQFpws"]Gerard Palaprat - Pour la fin du monde - Live dans Les Annes Bonheur - YouTube[/ame]

Auteur, si tu ne viens mme plus le soir, on va finir par te lcher...

----------


## FirePrawn

> On dirait la liste des pisodes de Big Bang Theory...


+1 !

Bonjour  tous, ce soir week-end ! Mais surtout, signature de compromis de vente  ::lahola::

----------


## Lady

> +1 !
> 
> Bonjour  tous, ce soir week-end ! Mais surtout, signature de compromis de vente


Echauffe ton poignet !!! Rvise les initials des tes nom / prnom !!
Et prpare le chquier !!!!!

----------


## FirePrawn

On paye pas  la signature du compromis  ::haha:: 

Sinon j'ai trouv pour le classement (a m'a pris 10 bonnes minutes) et j'suis tonn de voir que je suis 7e  :8O: 

J'pensais pas avoir autant post ici  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

> Mais surtout, signature de compromis de vente


Tu vends dj ton gosse ?  ::calim2::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Tu vends dj ton gosse ?


Horrible personnage !  ::sm::   ::evil::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Horrible personnage !


On note qu'il n'a pas dit non...........
Du coup le "Horrible personnage"  qui s'adresse-t-il ? A lui-mme ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Personne touche  mon fils  ::evil::   ::evil::

----------


## Bovino

En tout cas, le vendre d'un bloc est une erreur : en pices dtaches, a rapporte plus...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Personne touche  mon fils


On n'y touche pas... ce qu'on dit c'est que TOI tu es en train de le vendre  ::mouarf:: 

J'espre seulement que tu en tireras un bon prix (je ne connais pas les prix du march d'enfants d'occasion donc je ne peux pas t'aider l  ::aie:: )

----------


## FirePrawn

Je pense que je vais bouder !  ::calim2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Je pense que je vais bouder !


Meuh non !
Allez j'arrte, promis.... Au moins jusqu' la prochaine vanne  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Horrible personnage !


Ton fils ? Je comprend que tu veuilles le vendre alors.



> Personne touche  mon fils


Attend qu'il commence  faire le mur :p

----------


## FirePrawn

J'ai encore quelques annes devant moi avant de me soucier de ce genre de choses  ::ptdr::

----------


## sevyc64

Pas sur. 
Ds qu'il va commencer  marcher et grimper, tu peux planquer chaises, escaliers, fentres, balcon, piscines, etc .....

Ce genre de bestiole, ds que a commence  marcher, c'est comme les chats, a aime bien grimper partout avec une descente parfois plus rapide que prvue.



Edit : J'ai oubli dans la liste : Fourchettes et couteaux, produits mnagers et dtergeant, les casseroles sur le bord de la cuisinire, tout instrument mtallique pointus qui rentre dans la bouche, les mmes susceptibles d'tre tester dans une prise lectrique, ...
a tombe bien, on a pas arrter de parler d'accidents domestiques et de prvention cette semaine.


LA spcialit de mon neuveu entre 1 et 4 ans tait de piquer la monnaie dans le porte-monnaie de sa mre (dj) et de la balancer dans le puits devant la porte _(le puits t condamn mais il avait russi  trouver un petit trou ou  peine une pice arrivait  passer)_

----------


## FirePrawn

> Pas sur. 
> Ds qu'il va commencer  marcher et grimper, tu peux planquer chaises, escaliers, fentres, balcon, piscines, etc .....
> 
> Ce genre de bestiole, ds que a commence  marcher, c'est comme les chats, a aime bien grimper partout avec une descente parfois plus rapide que prvue.


Il se met dj debout et marche le long de meubles et autres, donc c'est dj le cas  ::aie:: 

Et en plus il poursuit le chat  ::haha::

----------


## sevyc64

Allez, pour remettre un peu d'ambiance aprs ma leon de morale :




> *LE GARDE CHASSE...*
> 
> Aprs avoir pique-niqu avec sa femme, un chasseur a laiss celle-ci prs de sa voiture, au coeur de la fort, pendant qu'il va taquiner quelques lapins. 
> 
> Quand il revient, trois heures plus tard, il s'trangle de fureur en trouvant son pouse, toute nue, en train de faire l'amour avec un garde-chasse. 
> 
> Il arme son fusil et s'apprte  tuer les deux coupables quand le garde-chasse, vtu d'un seul maillot de corps, se lve, met son kpi et, d'un ton sans rplique, ordonne : 
> 
> - Montrez-moi, d'abord, votre permis vous autorisant  pratiquer la chasse...

----------


## Lady

> On paye pas  la signature du compromis 
> 
> Sinon j'ai trouv pour le classement (a m'a pris 10 bonnes minutes) et j'suis tonn de voir que je suis 7e 
> 
> J'pensais pas avoir autant post ici



Sisi il faut dposer une avance  la signature (ils avaient oubli de nous le dire  nous aussi).
Logiquement c'est le montant que tu devra si par hasard tu rompt la promesse d'achat. (mais bon nous a  t moins ils sont bien conscient que tu sort pas 10% du prix de vente de ta manche comme a, nous on a dpos 3000 euro sur le compte bloqu du notaire). EN fait tant qu'avec le vendeur vous tes Ok vous pouvez ne rien avanc.

----------


## FirePrawn

J'ai pas du la comprendre, parce que j'ai pas ri  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Dans la mme veine : 



> Un tireur d'lite entre chez son armurier pour acheter une nouvelle lunette de vise. Le gars lui prsente un nouveau modle super performant :
> "Vous voyez la maison l-bas sur la colline  3 km, c'est chez moi. Utilisez la lunette, vous y verrez comme si vous y tiez !"
> Le tireur prend la lunette et confirme :
> "Ouais on voit super bien et je vois mme un mec et une femme  poil au 1er tage !"
> Le vendeur lui arrache la lunette des mains, regarde aussi et devient tout ple.
> Il ouvre un tiroir, en sort 2 balles et les tend au tireur :
> "Si vous mettez une balle dans la tte de ma femme et une dans la bite du mec, je vous offre la lunette !"
> Le tireur reprend son observation de la maison et lui rend une balle en expliquant :
> "Si je tire tout de suite, une balle devrait suffire"...

----------


## FirePrawn

Celle la est marrante  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'ai pas du la comprendre, parce que j'ai pas ri


Le garde chasse sait que le chasseur va le descendre lui et la femme...
Mais dformation professionnelle il demande le permis de chasse au chasseur avant...

----------


## FirePrawn

> Sisi il faut dposer une avance  la signature (ils avaient oubli de nous le dire  nous aussi).
> Logiquement c'est le montant que tu devra si par hasard tu rompt la promesse d'achat. (mais bon nous a  t moins ils sont bien conscient que tu sort pas 10% du prix de vente de ta manche comme a, nous on a dpos 3000 euro sur le compte bloqu du notaire). EN fait tant qu'avec le vendeur vous tes Ok vous pouvez ne rien avanc.


On a jamais parl de a quand on a sign la promesse d'achat  ::koi::

----------


## shadowmoon

::koi::  ::koi::  ::koi::  Au final, c'est un compromis de vente ou une promesse dachat ? 

Car la somme verse avec le compromis de vente n'est pas rcuprable si l'acheteur dcide de renoncer et que le motif invoqu n'est pas inclu dans les clauses restrictives de ce dit compromis,

Tandis que La promesse d'achat n'est pas accompagne d'un versement et dans le cas contraire,l'acte est simplement annul et l'argent rembours en cas d'annulation quel que soit le motif de cette annulation.

Sinon GG  toutes et  tous, on maintient une bonne cadence, on devrait vite atteindre les 4000 post.

----------


## Lady

> On a jamais parl de a quand on a sign la promesse d'achat



Bah ils partent du principe que tu es au courant. Par contre ca se fait que si le vendeur  un notaire (et c'est en gnral le notaire qui demande a) . 

Une petite page d'explication : http://www.pap.fr/conseils/achat-ven...de-vente-a2022

Enfin pas de panique a priori si tu peux rien vers ils font la tte mais a n'empche rien ...

----------


## FirePrawn

> Au final, c'est un compromis de vente ou une promesse dachat ? 
> 
> Car la somme verse avec le compromis de vente n'est pas rcuprable si l'acheteur dcide de renoncer et que le motif invoqu n'est pas inclu dans les clauses restrictives de ce dit compromis,
> 
> Tandis que La promesse d'achat n'est pas accompagne d'un versement et dans le cas contraire,l'acte est simplement annul et l'argent rembours en cas d'annulation quel que soit le motif de cette annulation.


Promesse d'achat on l'a dj sign.
Ce soir on va signer le compromis.

Et a aucun moment l'agent immobilier nous a parl de ces 10% (et nous on peut pas le deviner c'est notre premier achat).
Donc bon s'ils rclament a ce soir on les a de toute faon pas, donc ils iront se faire paitre  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Promesse d'achat on l'a dj sign.
> Ce soir on va signer le compromis.
> 
> Et a aucun moment l'agent immobilier nous a parl de ces 10% (et nous on peut pas le deviner c'est notre premier achat).
> Donc bon s'ils rclament a ce soir on les a de toute faon pas, donc ils iront se faire paitre


Je suis en train de me demander si a les fait pas marr de rien dire et de voir le gens se dcompos devant eux quand ils leur en parle (avant de leur dire qu'ils peuvent mettre beaucoup mois et que a suffira)

----------


## FirePrawn

La seule chose que nous a prcis l'agent, c'est d'essayer d'apporter rapidement aprs la signature, un accord de principe de la banque pour le prt.

----------


## sevyc64

> Un homme g est arrt par un barrage de police vers 2 heures du matin.
> Le policier lui demande o il va  cette heure de la nuit.
> L'homme rpond : "Je me rends  une confrence sur l'abus d'alcool et ses effets sur le corps humain, ainsi que sur le tabac et les soires tardives".
> Le policier pas convaincu demande alors : "Vraiment, et qui est ce qui donne cette confrence  une heure pareille?"
> L'homme rpond : "Comme d'habitude, a va tre ma femme".

----------


## Lady

> La seule chose que nous a prcis l'agent, c'est d'essayer d'apporter rapidement aprs la signature, un accord de principe de la banque pour le prt.


Conseil si tu as un peu d'apport demande le chque de banque au moins une semaine  l'avance, deux fois que j'achte, deux fois que a  failli tre la cata : la banque te dit que ca se fait en 48h ... Ne pas les croires !!! (Traumatisme  vie dtect !)

----------


## FirePrawn

> Conseil si tu as un peu d'apport demande le chque de banque au moins une semaine  l'avance, deux fois que j'achte, deux fois que a  failli tre la cata : la banque te dit que ca se fait en 48h ... Ne pas les croires !!! (Traumatisme  vie dtect !)


Pas compris. Le chque pour quoi faire ? A l'avance de quoi ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Pas mal tes petites histoires sevy, j'ai bien aim la chute de la dernire.

Du coup, je vais, moi aussi, vous en proposer quelques unes :




> C'est l'histoire d'un monsieur qui avait un gros matou qui engrossait toutes les chattes du voisinage de faon rgulire. Un jour les voisins se sont runis et ont demand au monsieur de faire arranger son chat car ils en avaient assez d'avoir des petits minous.
> Le monsieur prend rendez-vous avec le vtrinaire et tout s'arrange.
> Un soir, certains voisins remarquent que tous les matous du quartier sont rassembls autour du vieux matou. On s'informe chez le monsieur en s'tonnant de la popularit de son chat qui a t, somme toute, neutralis.
> Le monsieur leur rpond: "Quand t'es plus bon  rien, tu deviens consultant!"





> Le matin dans la salle de bains :
> Lui : Pourquoi tu mets un soutif ? T'as rien !
> Elle : Tu mets bien des caleons, non ?
> 
> La voyant dans sa tenue d'Eve :
> Lui : On tire un coup, vite fait ?
> Elle : Quelle diffrence cela ferait par rapport aux autres fois ?
> 
> 
> ...





> Ca se passe dans l'ouest amricain au sicle dernier.
> Dans un bar, il y a une affiche qui dit:
> " Repas, et boisson  volont pour celui qui fait rire mon cheval pendant un mois".
> Un cow-boy entre dans le bar et voit l'affiche et dclare que c'est trop facile et qu'il va gagner. Le barman l'informe que l'annonce est prsente depuis un an et que personne n'a jamais russi. Et il l'emmne  la grange. Le cow-boy entre et ressort cinq minutes plus tard aprs avoir chuchot quelque chose au cheval. Le cheval se roule par terre tellement il rigole.
> Deux mois plus tard, il revient et le cheval est toujours hilare. Dans le bar, le barman lui dit qu'il est prt  lui donner deux milles dollars s'il parvient  le faire arrter de rire car il ne peut mme plus le monter. C'est trs facile, lui rpond le cow-boy.
> Et ils vont tous les deux  la grange. Le cow-boy entre tout seul et il ressort cinq minutes plus tard. Le cheval est en larmes.
> Le barman lui demande comment il a fait. Et le cow-boy lui dit:
> "la premire fois, j'ai dit au cheval que j'en avait une plus grosse que lui et la deuxime fois, je lui ai montr !!"

----------


## jbrasselet

Elle m'a fait penser  une autre blague dans un bar




> Un singe rentre dans un bar et demande au barman 
> -Vous avez des bananes? 
> Ce dernier rpond placidement
> -Non on n'a pas de bananes. 
> Le singe recommence
> -Vous avez des bananes? 
> Le barman se chauffe un peu
> -Non on n'en n'a pas. 
> Le singe reprend de plus belle
> ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

sevyc64 j'adore ta blague !!




> Un fermier achte un jeune coq pour remplacer son vieux coq dans le poulailler. Aussitt arriv, le jeune coq se dirige vers le vieux et lui dit: "Grand-pre, l'heure du coq au vin est arriv pour toi."
> Le vieux coq lui rpond: "Voyons, ne me dis pas que toi tout seul, si jeune, tu vas pouvoir satisfaire toutes ces poules? Regarde dans quel tat elles m'ont mis. Partageons le travail, je m'occuperais des vieilles, toi des jeunes!".
> Mais le jeune coq lui dit: "Ne perds pas ton temps, c'est fini pour toi, l'heure de la retraite a sonn. Maintenant, tout sera sous ma responsabilit."
> "Je n'en suis pas si sr" rpond le vieux coq. "Faisons un pari. Nous allons faire une course autour de la ferme; si tu gagnes, j'accepte de me retirer et tu auras le contrle total du poulailler."
> Le jeune coq se mit  rire: "Voyons, tu n'es pas srieux! Tu sais bien que tu vas perdre. Mais je suis beau joueur, je te laisse partir 2 minutes avant moi."
> Les deux minutes passes, le jeune coq se lance  la poursuite du vieux. Il gagne de plus en plus de terrain sur lui... Il n'est plus qu' quelques mtres... puis  quelques centimtres...
> Le fermier voit la scne: le jeune coq  la poursuite du vieux. Il prend son fusil, vise et ... PAN!... Il tue... le jeune coq.
> Le fermier secoue tristement la tte et s'exclame: "Pas de chance! C'est le troisime coq homosexuel que j'achte ce mois-ci!!!"

----------


## VivienD

Ce n'est pas humain d'tre aussi en forme ds le petit matin.  :8O: 

En revanche, les blagues m'ont bien fait rire.  ::lol:: 




> Au dbut de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, pendant l'invasion de la Pologne par le troisime Reich, un soldat allemand pourchasse un soldat polonais. Alors que le Boche s'apprtait  tuer son ennemi, il eut une apparition divine. Dieu lui dit:
> Non! Ne tue pas ce jeune Polonais.
> Pourquoi, demanda l'Allemand?
> Si tu lui laisse la vie sauve, il deviendra Pape, rpondit Dieu.
> Et moi, je gagne quoi dans tout a, rtorqua le jeune homme?
> Tu seras son successeur.

----------


## giragu03

> sevyc64 j'adore ta blague !!


Puisqu'on en est avec des coqs,
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_oq1Z9l3U0"]Claude Nougaro Le coq et la pendule - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## FirePrawn

> Ce n'est pas humain d'tre aussi en forme ds le petit matin. 
> 
> En revanche, les blagues m'ont bien fait rire.


Pas compris ta blague, j'ai du laisser des neurones dans le lit c'matin  ::cfou::

----------


## ManusDei

Jean Paul 2 tait Polonais, et Benot XVI est allemand  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

Ah mokay merci  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

je vois que vous avez toujours la forme et que les cocktails d'hier soir ne vous ont pas trop perturbs ::mouarf::  j'adooore quand vous tes comme ca  ::yaisse:: 

merci pour les chansons ::zoubi::  et aussi j'ai beaucoup ri avec vos histoires droles  ::lol:: , c'est vraiment chouette de commencer la journe comme ca  :;): ..j'arrive mme pas  dire ma prfre , elles sont toutes sympa  ::lol:: 
et  ::ccool::  jbrasselet qui a os son 2eme post  :;): 

j'ai beaucoup aim aussi les remarques sur la vente du petit de notre responsable X  ::mouarf2:: 

continuez comme ca , ca fera de la lecture pour ceux qui viennent que le WE ...un vrai roman  ::mouarf:: 

ce matin dans mon journal il parlait de la nouvelle cagnotte , bon , moi je m'en fous ,je joue pas , mais par contre j'ai t tonne par les correspondances 
 

vous en pensez quoi vous ?  ::roll::  voir si vous vous faites les mmes remarques que moi  ::calim2::

----------


## FirePrawn

Qu'Apple est pt de thunes, que les campagnes prsidentielles amricaines sont des gouffres  dpense et que a fait quand mme cher pour une toile accroche au mur  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

moi je dit juste qu'a par la 1 et la 4 a mintresse pas ...

Pour note : j'ai jou et le chiffre que je retiendrais c'est que a fait environ 900 appartements comme le mien ... donc franchement de quoi rembourser mon prt (lol)

----------


## FirePrawn

> moi je dit juste qu'a par la 1 et la 4 a mintresse pas ...
> 
> Pour note : j'ai jou et le chiffre que je retiendrais c'est que a fait environ 900 appartements comme le mien ... donc franchement de quoi rembourser mon prt (lol)


Ah a tu m'tonnes, a simplifie les achats  ::haha::

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous en pensez quoi vous ?


1) Je ne pensais pas qu'un avion pouvait couter aussi cher

2) C'est dcid, ds demain j'achte des actions Apple

3) J'espre que la majorit des fonds pour la campagne d'Obama provient d'investisseurs privs

4) Je vais bientt rendre visite  ma grand-mre, j'irais faire un tour au grenier, on sait jamais

5) Je vais tudier les pour et les contres d'une lobotomie partielle pour devenir joueur de foot professionnel  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

Ben moi je m'offrirais bien une le paradisiaque du coup, vu que c'est moins cher que le moyen de transport pour y aller.  ::P:

----------


## sevyc64

oui, enfin avec cette somme, tu peux te payer l'ile et le moyen de transport (un petit falcon ne coute pas aussi cher surement)

En plus avec ce qui reste, tu devrais en avoir assez pour payer le salaire du pilote durant quelques annes

Bon sur ce, je m'en vais remplir mon dossier de demande de financement de ma future maison  la Franaise des Jeux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Qu'Apple est pt de thunes, que les campagnes prsidentielles amricaines sont des gouffres  dpense et que a fait quand mme cher pour une toile accroche au mur


Mince, moi qui pensais  la dcoration de mes toilettes... Visiblement, il va falloir que j'pargne un petit peu...
Personnellement, je n'arrive pas  m'imaginer ce que peuvent reprsenter de telles sommes. Je prends 3 ou 4 millions, je me mets  la retraite, a me suffit largement... Je rembourse ma maison en construction et j'ai de quoi vivre tranquillement...
Je crois que j'ai dj dit a une fois dans le sujet, mais  chaque tirage, je gagne (ce que je n'ai pas jou...)  ::mouarf3:: 
https://www.deezer.com/fr/track/897426 (dsol pas trouv de vido avec la chanson en entier...)

----------


## Bovino

Moi si je gagne, je reverse tout  l'Eglise.

Ben oui, vu que je joues pas, si je gagne, ce sera vraiment un miracle...

Sinon, j'avais lu une comparaison amusante sur Euromillions.
La probabilit de gagner, a quivaut  :
Dcider de faire un saut en parachute au-dessus de l'Allemagne.Avant de partir, prendre un annuaire complet de l'Allemagne, de l'ouvrir  une page au hasard et de pointer un nom en fermant les yeux.Sauter au-dessus de l'Allemagne.Qu'une fois arriv au sol, la premire personne que vous croisez soit celle dsigne au hasard !

Mais le pire dans tout a, c'est qu'il y a des gens  qui a arrive !  :8O:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Sinon, j'avais lu une comparaison amusante sur Euromillions.
> La probabilit de gagner, a quivaut  :
> Dcider de faire un saut en parachute au-dessus de l'Allemagne.Avant de partir, prendre un annuaire complet de l'Allemagne, de l'ouvrir  une page au hasard et de pointer un nom en fermant les yeux.Sauter au-dessus de l'Allemagne.Qu'une fois arriv au sol, la premire personne que vous croisez soit celle dsigne au hasard !
> 
> Mais le pire dans tout a, c'est qu'il y a des gens  qui a arrive !


Je l'avais lu aussi celle-l !
Et je suis aussi surpris que toi...
En mme temps vu le nombre de joueurs, heureusement que a arrive....

----------


## sevyc64

> Moi si je gagne, je reverse tout  l'Eglise.
> 
> Ben oui, vu que je joues pas, si je gagne, ce sera vraiment un miracle...
> 
> Sinon, j'avais lu une comparaison amusante sur Euromillions.
> La probabilit de gagner, a quivaut  :
> Dcider de faire un saut en parachute au-dessus de l'Allemagne.Avant de partir, prendre un annuaire complet de l'Allemagne, de l'ouvrir  une page au hasard et de pointer un nom en fermant les yeux.Sauter au-dessus de l'Allemagne.Qu'une fois arriv au sol, la premire personne que vous croisez soit celle dsigne au hasard !
> 
> Mais le pire dans tout a, c'est qu'il y a des gens  qui a arrive !


M'en fout des chances de gagner, que ce soit 1/100 ou 1/10millions, tant que je suis le 1 et pas les autres  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

C'bien parce que c'est un miracle de gagner que je joue pas  ::mouarf:: 

Je crois pas aux miracles  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> C'est un caniche et un doberman qui se rencontre chez le vtrinaire.
> Le doberman demande au caniche :
> - T'es l pour quoi, toi ?
> Le caniche, malheureux, lui rpond :
> - Moi je suis un vrai obsd sexuel : ds que je vois une chienne il faut que je lui saute dessus. A chaque fois ma matresse m'engueulait, mais c'tait plus fort que moi. Au bout d'un moment elle m'a menac de me faire castrer si je continuais. J'ai tenu un moment jusqu' ce que cette petite caniche m'allume dans la rue il y a une semaine... Du coup je suis l pour me faire castrer...
> Et toi, t'es l pour quoi ?
> - Ben pareil, je saute sur toutes les chiennes que je croise et ma maitresse m'engueule  chaque fois. Hier elle tait nue en train de nettoyer un truc par terre et je sais pas ce qui m'as pris je lui ai saut dessus... J'y ai mis tout ce que j'avais a a dur longtemps !
> - Ah... Toi aussi t'es l pour te faire castrer ?
> - Ah non ! moi c'est pour les griffes que je suis l...

----------


## FirePrawn

Celle-ci m'a bien fait rire  ::ptdr::

----------


## rothen

bien ta dernire histoire Magic ...mais pour "ma nuit sauvage " , je prfrerai autre chose qu'un doberman  ::mouarf:: ..

sinon j'ai bien aim vos rflexions concernant la cagnotte  :;): 

en ce qui me concerne , ca fait longtemps que je trouve abrrant ce que touche un joueur de foot  ::fou::  , mais j'ai t sidre du prix de la campagne ...et aussi qu'on puisse avoir les moyens de mettre autant dans une peinture ...perso je trouve ca indcent , surtout si je crois me souvenir qu'elles sont exonres d'impots , c'est ca ou pas ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> bien ta dernire histoire Magic ...mais pour "ma nuit sauvage " , je prfrerai autre chose qu'un doberman ..


Vraiment ?

"Bonjour, appelle-moi Dober."

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> bien ta dernire histoire Magic ...mais pour "ma nuit sauvage " , je prfrerai autre chose qu'un doberman ..
> 
> sinon j'ai bien aim vos rflexions concernant la cagnotte 
> 
> en ce qui me concerne , ca fait longtemps que je trouve abrrant ce que touche un joueur de foot  , mais j'ai t sidre du prix de la campagne ...et aussi qu'on puisse avoir les moyens de mettre autant dans une peinture ...perso je trouve ca indcent , surtout si je crois me souvenir qu'elles sont exonres d'impots , c'est ca ou pas ?


Pour ta nuit sauvage je t'ai dj dit que tu trouverais  peu prs tout ce que tu voudrais ici...
Sinon la blague existe en diffrentes version : Saint-bernard, etc... ( peu prs toutes les races de grands chiens les plus connues y passent ^^)

Pour les tableaux il me semble en effet qu'il font partie du domaine culturel qui est exonr d'impts (c'est pour a que les vrais riches achtent souvent des chteaux classs au patrimoine mondial et/ou des oeuvres d'arts...)

----------


## shadowmoon

> .mais pour "ma nuit sauvage " , je prfrerai autre chose qu'un doberman


C'est une question de taille ?  ::aie:: 















 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bon week-end  tous et  lundi !

----------


## giragu03

> Bon week-end  tous et  lundi !


Si vous vous demandez si je vais oser, la rponse est OUI :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xakkgh_clip-lorie-week-end-2003_music"]CLIP LORIE - WEEK END (2003) - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xakkgh@@AMEPARAM@@xakkgh[/ame]
Bon week-end.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si vous vous demandez si je vais oser, la rponse est OUI :
> CLIP LORIE - WEEK END (2003) - Vido Dailymotion
> Bon week-end.


Bof, j'ai dj entendu largement pire, et je suis assez sympa pour vous pargner cette torture.

----------


## sevyc64

Que fait-on quand on s'emm****  la maison ? On a tendance  faire des truc dbiles compltement fous auxquels on ferait mieux de ne mme pas y penser.

Voil c'est ce que je viens de faire !




Je viens de me lancer dans la cuisine d'une garbure pour ce we. C'est ma premire fois, j'espre qu'elle sera pas trop rate.

----------


## VivienD

> Bof, j'ai dj entendu largement pire, et je suis assez sympa pour vous pargner cette torture.


Merci de ne pas avoir post une chanson d'un boys band, de Bieber ou de Ren la taupe.

C'tait un troll gratuit sponsoris par les cachets effervescents Friaspirine (C); Friaspirine (C), parce que quand z'ai bu z'ai mal  la tte.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Que fait-on quand on s'emm****  la maison ? On a tendance  faire des truc dbiles compltement fous auxquels on ferait mieux de ne mme pas y penser.
> 
> Voil c'est ce que je viens de faire !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je viens de me lancer dans la cuisine d'une garbure pour ce we. C'est ma premire fois, j'espre qu'elle sera pas trop rate.


c'est quoi une garbure ?

----------


## sevyc64

> c'est quoi une garbure ?


Ohhh l'inculte !  ::mrgreen:: 

Page wikipedia
Une des nombreuses recettes que l'on trouve sur internet
Sachant qu'il y a,  peu prs, une recette diffrente par personne qui la cuisine  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Allez, une dernire pour la route (je sais, j'ai double-post mais on n'a pas t trs productifs par rapport  hier...) :



> Le roi belge demande  Franois de construire un pont au milieu de nul part pour qu'ils puissent aussi se moquer des franais...
> Trois ans plus tard, le roi revient chez Chirac et lui dit :
> - C'est bon, nous nous sommes assez moqu de vous, vous pouvez dtruire le pont !
> Chirac rpond :
> - on peut pas le dtruire, il y a des belges qui pchent dessus !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ohhh l'inculte ! 
> 
> Page wikipedia
> Une des nombreuses recettes que l'on trouve sur internet
> Sachant qu'il y a,  peu prs, une recette diffrente par personne qui la cuisine


Merci !!!
Je suis bien content de ne pas tre gascon : j'vite les lgumes comme la peste ( 2 ou 3 exceptions prt ^^) et la soupe plus encore !!

----------


## VivienD

> Merci !!!
> Je suis bien content de ne pas tre gascon : j'vite les lgumes comme la peste ( 2 ou 3 exceptions prt ^^) et la soupe plus encore !!


Roh! C'est bon, les lgumes! et puis, c'est gnial d'tre gascon!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> Roh! C'est bon, les lgumes! et puis, c'est gnial d'tre gascon!


T'es Gascon ?

----------


## VivienD

> T'es Gascon ?


Landais pour tre plus prcis.

----------


## sevyc64

> Landais pour tre plus prcis.


ben on est voisin alors, moi je suis barnais de parents gersois  ::):

----------


## VivienD

> ben on est voisin alors, moi je suis barnais de parents gersois


Pas si voisin que a vu que j'tudie  Metz et Sarrebruck...  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

euh..... non, rien  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> C'est une question de taille ?


euh ..disons que pour ce genre de chose ....je suis reste "tres classique " ::yaisse:: 


je sais qu'on n'est plus l't , mais c'est pour rester dans la discussion de cette semaine et pour ceux qui comme moi vont profiter du WE pour tester plusieurs  des 1001 cocktails proposs par Shadowmoon  ::wow:: 

alors je souhaite  tous un 



et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous
 ::coucou:: 
J'espre que vous avez pass un bon week-end.
Alors, entre Rothen qui parle encore et toujours de boire, et les Gascons et Barnais fier de leurs origines, je me suis dit que cette chanson irait bien : on runit l'attachement  la terre natale et  la boisson.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuoZsoy8iGg"]JOYEUX ENFANTS DE LA BOURGOGNE France FDP50 - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe.
On remarque que notre ami Auteur fait tout ce qu'il peut pour rester dans la roue de Sevyc64 et dfendre sa 3 place dans le nombre de posts...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Salut  tous !
une petite blague que j'ai entendue ce week-end pour nous mettre tous de bonne humeur : 



> Un banquier se gare avec sa Porsche. Au moment o il ouvre la portire pour descendre, un camion passe assez vite et arrache ladite portire sans s'arrter.
> Le banquier, descend et s'exclame : 
> - Put*** ! Ma portire ! Ca va me couter un oeil  faire rparer ! en plus il y a aussi l'aile qui est toute tonche !!
> Un homme qui a vu l'action, s'approche du banquier et lui dit :
> - Monsieur, vous tes sacrment matrialiste quand mme...
> Le banquier rpond :
> - Pourquoi vous dites a, vous ? Vous savez ce qu'elle m'a cot cette voiture ?
> L'homme lui dit : 
> - Non, mais regardez, votre bras gauche a t emport avec la portire....
> ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Merci de ne pas avoir post une chanson d'un boys band, de Bieber ou de Ren la taupe.



C'est encore pire que tout ca ...  ::aie::   Je vous laisse imaginer  ::mrgreen:: 

[edit]
Et si vous ne voyez pas  quelles "musiques", je fais rfrenece, je vous en dvoilerais un chantillon





> c'est une question de taille ?





> euh ..disons que pour ce genre de chose ....je suis reste "tres classique "


Tant mieux, et merci pour cette prcision. Perso, ce n'est pas mon cas, le "classique" ne me suffit plus.

Puisque magicbisous-nours a dmarr les histoires drles, il est de mon devoir de continuer, mias dans un autre registre




> Trouv sur des bulletins, crit par des profs motivant leurs lves....
> 
> " Attentif en classe... au vol des mouches. "
> " A touch le fond mais creuse encore... "
> " En nette progression vers le zro absolu ! "
> " A les prtentions d'un cheval de course et les rsultats d'un ne "
> " Participe beaucoup...  la bonne ambiance de la classe. Se retourne parfois... pour regarder le tableau. "
> " Ensemble bien terne, lve peu lumineux " Juste en dessous, par un autre prof :
> " lve brillant... par son absence "
> ...





> Le Prsident George W. Bush fait le tour des coles primaires afin de rencontrer les tous jeunes futurs votants du pays. Il entre dans une classe et arrive au moment o l'institutrice est en train d'expliquer aux enfants le sens du mot tragdie.
> L'institutrice se tourne alors vers le Prsident et lui propose de diriger la discussion. Ainsi l'illustre dirigeant demande aux jeunes lves de lui trouver un exemple illustrant le sens du terme qu'ils viennent d'apprendre.
> Un petit garon se lve et dit :
> " Si mon meilleur ami qui vit  ct de chez moi joue tranquillement dans la rue et qu'une voiture le renverse, ce sera une tragdie. "
> Bush secoue tristement la tte :
> " Non, mon petit... Ce serait un accident ! "
> Un lger silence s'installe dans la classe. Le prsident insiste " Qui veut proposer autre chose ? "
> Une petite fille se lve alors  son tour :
> " Un bus scolaire transportant 50 lves tombe dans le ravin, et tout le monde meurt dans la chute. Ca, c'est une tragdie ! "
> ...


[/edit]

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

@bisounours : ta blague m'a bien fait marrer merci  ::haha::

----------


## Lady

Bonjour  tous. Week end trop court !!!!!!!

----------


## FirePrawn

C'est toujours trop court, mme quand a dure un mois  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bonjour  tous. Week end trop court !!!!!!!


Tout  fait d'accord, je n'ai meme pas eu le temps de faire la moiti du tiers du quart du cinquime du sixime du septime du... de ce que j'avais prvu de faire.

Comme solution, j'hsite entre inventer une machine pour me cloner en 3 / 4 exemplaires, ou alors un convecteur spatio-temporel pour crer une bulle d'espace-temps dans laquelle je pourrais moduler la vitesse  laquelle le temps s'coule.

Lady, rothen, vous etes tellement clbres, qu'on parle de vous mme dans les autres discussions de la taverne : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post6944057

----------


## Lady

> Lady, rothen, vous etes tellement clbres, qu'on parle de vous mme dans les autres discussions de la taverne : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post6944057


J'avais vu mais je ne relve pas a chaque fois ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Lady, rothen, vous etes tellement clbres, qu'on parle de vous mme dans les autres discussions de la taverne : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post6944057


Mais il y a d'autres discussions dans la taverne ?!?!? o_O" 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Mais il y a d'autres discussions dans la taverne ?!?!? o_O"


Il y a d'autres discussions sur Dveloppez ?  :8O: 
Une petite chanson pour oublier l'hiver (et parce que la radio la passe en ce moment, comme a on coute la mme chose  :;):  ...) :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgk7n_pauline-ester-il-fait-chaud-clip_music"]Pauline Ester - Il fait chaud (Clip) - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xgk7n@@AMEPARAM@@xgk7n[/ame]

----------


## sevyc64

> On remarque que notre ami Auteur fait tout ce qu'il peut pour rester dans la roue de Sevyc64 et dfendre sa 3 place dans le nombre de posts...


Mai tu ne te dfends pas trop mal non plus  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

J'avoue, je ne frquente que cette discussion dans la Taverne  ::aie:: 

Mais bon, j'ai pas vraiment le temps d'aller voir ailleurs, trop de responsabilits tout a  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde en ce lundi matin ensoleill  ::zoubi:: 

C'est vrai que le WE on veut toujours en faire plus qu'il y a de temps disponible ...rsultat , si on veut tout faire , ca fait comme moi dormir 2 h une des nuits et 4 H la suivante  ::?:  ..resultat ce matin , je suis compltement lessive  ::wow::  ...oui , heureusement que je travaille pas  ::mouarf3:: 

En plus , avec ce manque de sommeil , je plane  ::calim2::   mon invit anniversaire  de samedi soir  , arrive en retard comme dab , encombre par le cadeau ,du vin ,j'arrive  la porte ..je sonne ..je connais pas celle qui m'ouvre   , mais pas grave , je fais la bise , j'entre d'un pas dcid dans le salon ..et l je reconnais personne  ::calim2::  ...je m'tais tout simplement trompe de maison ..et pourtant j'tais ..encore..  jeun ...oui , c'tait peut-tre le manque  ::wow::  ..bref franche partie de rigolade , invit  l'apro car eux m'ont reconnue d'une autre fte ...et je suis alle  la maison suivante , o l aussi ils ont t mdr de mes exploits ...en fait , je comprends pourquoi mes amis m'aiment bien , comme j'arrive  faire une btise par jour ..ils ne s'ennuient jamais avec moi  ::fou:: 

merci pour tes chansons Guillaume  ::zoubi:: ...la premire me rappelle certaines fin de soire  ::whistle::  et merci Thomas et Magic  ::zoubi::  pour vos histoires ...
bon dbut de semaine tout ca  ::ccool:: 




> Lady, rothen, vous etes tellement clbres, qu'on parle de vous mme dans les autres discussions de la taverne : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post6944057


oui , oui , j'avais vu ...j'avais mme rpondu ...mais dans ce post , pas voulu polluer celui d'un autre ::mouarf:: 
un copain m'a mis cette chanson sur facebook ...j'adore , alors je vous la mets 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KrCsH9nEKU"]Sandy Stevens: J'ai faim de toi - YouTube[/ame]

Alors  qui le tour pour un dessin humoristique , une histoire , une chanson ou une anecdote  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'avoue, je ne frquente que cette discussion dans la Taverne 
> 
> Mais bon, j'ai pas vraiment le temps d'aller voir ailleurs, trop de responsabilits tout a


Pareil mais parce que je bosse.....  ::whistle::

----------


## giragu03

> En plus , avec ce manque de sommeil , je plane   mon invit anniversaire  de samedi soir  , arrive en retard comme dab , encombre par le cadeau ,du vin ,j'arrive  la porte ..je sonne ..je connais pas celle qui m'ouvre   , mais pas grave , je fais la bise , j'entre d'un pas dcid dans le salon ..et l je reconnais personne  ...je m'tais tout simplement trompe de maison ..et pourtant j'tais ..encore..  jeun ...oui , c'tait peut-tre le manque  ..bref franche partie de rigolade , invit  l'apro car eux m'ont reconnue d'une autre fte ...et je suis alle  la maison suivante , o l aussi ils ont t mdr de mes exploits ...en fait , je comprends pourquoi mes amis m'aiment bien , comme j'arrive  faire une btise par jour ..ils ne s'ennuient jamais avec moi


Ah oui... Quand mme...
Je pense que cette chanson est ton hymne :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu__og2jJpg"]Les Quatre Barbus - Ah! que nos pres taient heureux (Chanson  boire)(avec paroles) - YouTube[/ame]
A moins que niveau gaffes, tu n'aies rien  envier Aux Blaireaux :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cc2BAjg6co"]Les blaireaux - Autour du berceau - YouTube[/ame]



> merci pour tes chansons Guillaume ...la premire me rappelle certaines fin de soire  et merci Thomas et Magic  pour vos histoires ...
> bon dbut de semaine tout ca


De rien pour les chansons... Euh... Comment dire... A en voir ce qui t'arrive, tu dois chanter la Bourgogne avant mme de commencer la soire  ::aie:: 
Sandy Stevens, j'aime bien... Je ne sais plus si je l'ai entendue ce matin ou hier soir  la radio.

----------


## FirePrawn

Alors l franchement chapeau !

Se gourer de maison et se faire inviter  boire l'apro, je m'incline  ::hola::  !

Et je veux bien que tu m'apprennes ta technique  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Alors l franchement chapeau !
> 
> Se gourer de maison et se faire inviter  boire l'apro, je m'incline  !
> 
> Et je veux bien que tu m'apprennes ta technique


Tu remarqueras qu'ils ont reconnu Rothen d'une autre soire... o elle s'tait dj probablement tap l'incruste...
J'ai vraiment envie de te rencontrer, Rothen, je sens qu'on va rigoler...

----------


## rothen

> Alors l franchement chapeau !
> 
> Se gourer de maison et se faire inviter  boire l'apro, je m'incline


je crois que ca vient de  ma faon de ragir quand je suis dans certaines situations un peu ..spciales ..certains se sentiraient gns et bafouilleraient des excuses ..moi j'clate de rire ...et comme je suis communicative , les autres font pareil  ::yaisse:: ... fruit d'une longue habitude vu le nombre de btises que j'ai dj faites  :;): 
Pour l'apro , je suis pas reste , j'tais dj trop en retard ...mais c'est prvu pour une autre fois  :;): 
en ce qui concerne la chanson des blaireaux ...je m'y  suis retrouve dans plusieurs gaffes , c'est vrai pas vident quand on est franc de dire quelque chose sur le " moche "bb que vous montrent des parents super fier  ::mouarf:: 

mais pour les btises moi je prfre cette chanson ..c'est plus moi  ::mouarf:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD7trwyPGKA"]Sabine Paturel - Les Btises - ClubMusic80s - clip officiel - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## shadowmoon

> mon invit anniversaire  de samedi soir  , arrive en retard comme dab , encombre par le cadeau ,du vin ,j'arrive  la porte ..je sonne ..je connais pas celle qui m'ouvre   , mais pas grave , je fais la bise , j'entre d'un pas dcid dans le salon ..et l je reconnais personne  ...je m'tais tout simplement trompe de maison


Alors l, je n'ai qu'un mot  dire : respect  ::ccool:: 

Tu as fais fort, trs fort. Je suis d'un naturel distrait et il m'est aussi arriv de faire des gaffes du mme niveau, voir plus crans au dessus.

Mon plus bel exploit 

Je suis  l'origine d'un quiproquo qui a failli annuler un mariage : suite  une erreur de ma part sur le prnom du mari, une parti de la famille de la marie enceinte, a cru que le pre de l'enfant n'est pas le mari, mais le cousin du mari, qui avait eu, quelques annes auparavant, une relation amoureuse avec la marie. 


Tout a commenc la veille du mariage, dans l'aprs midi, au cours d'un "cocktail" organis pour que nous puissions faire connaissance les uns avec les autres. A ce moment, en toute bonne foi et avec sincrit, j'ai confondu Laurent le mari, avec son cousin Florent. Heureusement pour moi, tout a t dcouvert le lendemain dans la matine, 2 / 3 heures avant le dbut de la crmonie.

Pour plus de comprhension, je tiens  prciser qu'une partie de la famille de la marie est catholique pratiquante, donc mariage en "grandes pompes"  l'glise. De plus, je suis une "pice rapporte" de la famille du mari : sa tante a pous mon oncle.

----------


## rothen

> Tu remarqueras qu'ils ont reconnu Rothen d'une autre soire... o elle s'tait dj probablement tap l'incruste...
>  pas du tout , je les ai connu  un super anniv en salle ou on tait 60 ..justement de la personne de samedi soir ...mais en fait je connais trop de monde ..pour tous les reconnaitre   ...visiblement l'inverse est plus facile  
> 
> J'ai vraiment envie de te rencontrer, Rothen, je sens qu'on va rigoler...
>  pas de souci


 ah Thomas , ca me rassure , il n'y a pas que moi  :;): ..mais bon , t'as une excuse , Florent ..Laurent ..c'est presque pareil  ::mouarf:: 

quelqu'un d'autre  une gaffe qu'il a faite  nous raconter  ::roll::  la vraie vie ..c'est bien aussi  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Une petite que je viens de lire  l'instant



> Une femme se pose  une table dans un resto, seule. Un serveur s'approche:
> - Dsirez-vous un apritif?
> - J'en prendrai deux svp.
> - Deux? Vous attendez quelqu'un?
> - Non, non, c'est juste que j'ai un zlupage dans mon sac  main et qu'il a faim.
> - Un zlupage? Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> - Mlez-vous de ce qui vous regarde et faites votre travail, non mais!
> Le serveur, penaud, va chercher les apros. La femme en boit un et verse l'autre dans son sac.
> 
> ...

----------


## FirePrawn

::aie:: 

J'aime pas ta blague, on sait pas ce que c'est un zlupage !  ::sm::

----------


## rothen

ah ben voil qui laisse libre cours  l'imagination ....

comme la plupart d'entre vous en ont  revendre  ::mouarf:: 

alors ...pour vous ..ca serait quoi un zlupage   ::roll:: 

en tous cas curieuse de voir vos rponses  ::mouarf::  ..dj pour voir si quelqu'un a la mme ide que moi  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

> ah ben voil qui laisse libre cours  l'imagination ....
> 
> comme la plupart d'entre vous en ont  revendre 
> 
> alors ...pour vous ..ca serait quoi un zlupage  
> 
> en tous cas curieuse de voir vos rponses  ..dj pour voir si quelqu'un a la mme ide que moi


Bah si j'devais deviner, moi zlupage a m'fait penser  plumage, du coup une espce de petite bestiole  plume  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Mais y'a pas de mots pour dcrire un zlupage. Tu vois c'est un peu comme... un zlupage. Je ne sais pas comment expliqu autrement  ::aie:: 
Et pis en plus, a te regarde pas  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> alors ...pour vous ..ca serait quoi un zlupage


Moi ca me fait penser  a :



et un en plan rapproch :

----------


## FirePrawn

@shadowmoon : ouaip j'imagine aussi un truc similaire, un machin avec des poils/plumes qui pourrait plus ou moins voler mais avec une bouche pleine de dents  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> un machin avec des poils/plumes qui pourrait plus ou moins voler mais avec une bouche pleine de dents


Tinquites pas, ils ont bien une bouche pleine de dents et il savent s'en servir. 

Dans la srie TV, ces "charmantes bestioles" sont des piranhas sur pattes, aussi voraces que leurs homologues aquatiques. 

De plus, ils se reproduisent  vitesse grand V : une femelle donne naissance  une porte de 10  15 individus, qui atteigne leur taille + poids adulte en 20 / 24h et sont  leur tour capable de se reproduire. 

Et enfin, "cerise sur la gteau", ils peuvent de devenir invisible  volont.

----------


## Lady

Sinon au vu de ce qu'il mange c'est un rat obse !!! A la fac une de mes camarades de classe emmenait son rat en cours et le midi il mangeait comme elle au restau U (bon pas dans les mme quantit quand mme...)

----------


## FirePrawn

Et ils sortent de quelle srie justement ?

----------


## Lady

> Et ils sortent de quelle srie justement ?


Sanctuary si je ne m'abuse

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sanctuary si je ne m'abuse


Tout  fait 1re saison, pisode 3 ou 4 (j'ai un petit doute).

----------


## giragu03

> mais pour les btises moi je prfre cette chanson ..c'est plus moi 
> 
> Sabine Paturel - Les Btises - ClubMusic80s - clip officiel - YouTube


Marrant, c'est "la" chanson de ma sur...
Les gaffes, je n'en ai pas qui me revienne en tte (j'tais plus fort pour les anges gardiens).
Et les zlupages, je ne serai pas plus original que les autres...

----------


## FirePrawn

> Sanctuary si je ne m'abuse


Mokay, je regarde pas celle-ci.

----------


## straasha

Un zlupage a ne serait pas un Chubb Chubb adulte ?

----------


## jbrasselet

C'est l'image que j'en ai si je dois mettre une image dessus

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Un prtre fait visiter le monde  une jeune et pure jeune fille avant qu'elle n'entre au couvent.
> Soudain, ils voient deux chiens qui font l'amour :
> - Que font-ils mon pre ?
> - Ils font des frites ma sur...
> Et la rponse semble suffire  la jeune fille.
> Puis ils voient une vache et un taureau qui font l'amour :
> - Que font-ils mon pre ?
> - Ils font des frites ma sur...
> Et la l encore, la rponse semble suffire  la jeune fille.
> ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Un peu trash celle-ci  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Un zlupage a ne serait pas un Chubb Chubb adulte ?


 bonjour au petit nouveau  :;):  ...par contre , euh , moi j'ai pas compris , c'est quoi un Chubb Chubb adulte ?  photo ou lien si ca va pour que je comprenne mieux  ::mouarf:: 
PS : trognon ton avatar  ::ccool:: 

Si on continue comme ca , ca va devenir un post d'histoires droles  ::mouarf::  ..mais aprs tout , on s'en fou , ca distrait  :;): 

une que je trouve " morale " 




> Une femme rentre tt chez elle et trouve son mari dans leur chambre en train de faire l'amour avec une jeune femme belle et sexy. 
> Espce de porc ! Comment peux-tu me faire a  moi, ton pouse fidle,la mre de tes enfants ! Je quitte cette maison, je demande le divorce ! 
> 
> - Attends, attends une minute ! Avant de partir, laisse-moi au moins te raconter ce qui s'est pass. 
> 
> OK, mais c'est la dernire chose que j'entendrai de toi. 
> 
> Le mari commence alors  raconter son histoire. 
> Je rentrais  la maison en voiture et cette jeune femme faisait du stop. Je la vis si dsempare que je m'arrtais et la fis monter. 
> ...


alors , vous trouvez pas qu'il a eu raison ???  ::lol::  




> Un peu trash celle-ci


et c'est notre  responsable X qui dit ca  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## FirePrawn

::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Elle me plait bien celle-ci !

----------


## sevyc64

Elle est connue mais bien

Rothen tu aurais du la mettre en balise quote pour qu'elle ressorte mieux.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je la connaissais mais je l'ai toujours bien aime ^^

Une autre  laquelle la tienne m'a fait penser (et que j'ai toujours trouve juste) : 



> Une femme dcouche et rentre chez elle le lendemain matin en disant  son mari qu'elle tait chez sa meilleure amie. Son mari appelle ses 10 amies aucune ne confirme.
> 
> Un homme dcouche et rentre chez lui le lendemain matin en disant  sa femme avoir pass la nuit chez son meilleur ami. Sa femme appelle ses 10 amis, tous confirment et 2 affirment mme qu'il est encore l !

----------


## FirePrawn

> Elle est connue mais bien
> 
> Rothen tu aurais du la mettre en balise quote pour qu'elle ressorte mieux.


Je l'ai fait, j'espre qu'elle m'en voudra pas  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Une soft sur les amricain




> Transcription d'une communication radio entre un bateau de la US Navy et les autorits canadiennes au large de Newfoundland ...
> 
> Amricains : Veuillez vous drouter de 15 degrs Nord pour viter une collision. A vous.
> 
> Canadiens : Veuillez plutt vous drouter de 15 degrs Sud pour viter une collision. A vous.
> 
> Amricains : Ici le capitaine d'un navire des forces navales amricaines. Je rpte : veuillez modifier votre course. A vous.
> 
> Canadiens : Non, veuillez drouter, je vous prie. A vous.
> ...


Dans le mme ton :




> Un vieillard qui vivait seul en Idaho, voulait semer ses patates au jardin, mais, c'tait un travail trs pnible, car il lui fallait retourner toute la terre. Bubba, son fils unique qui habituellement l'aidait pour cette tche tait en prison. Le vieil homme crit donc une lettre  son fils dans laquelle il y dcrit sa situation difficile :
> 
> Cher Bubba,
> Je me sens trs malheureux, parce qu'il me semble bien que cette anne, je ne serai pas capable de planter mes patates au jardin. Je suis trop vieux pour pouvoir creuser et retourner la terre du carr de jardin. Si tu tais ici, tous mes problmes seraient rsolus. Je sais que tu creuserais et retournerais la terre du carr pour moi.
> Avec amour
> Papa
> 
> Quelques jours plus tard, il reut une lettre de son fils
> 
> ...


Les US, on ne s'en lasse pas




> Einstein arrive au Paradis, et devant la porte d'accs se trouve Dieu qui lui demande :
> "Nom, prnom, profession."
> Einstein rpond :
> "Einstein, Albert, Physicien."
> Dieu lui dit :
> "Il y a beaucoup de personnes qui se sont fait passer pour Albert Einstein,
> donc il me faut une preuve de votre vritable identit.
> - Donnez-moi un tableau et une craie" dit Einstein.
> Dieu claque des doigts et Einstein se retrouve devant le tableau, sur lequel il fait la dmonstration complte de la thorie de la Relativit. Dieu est pat, et lui donne le droit d'accs.
> ...


Et pour finir "en beaut"




> Un petit enfant, sans bras, est  la piscine avec sa classe.
> Quand le matre nageur demande  la classe qui sait nager, le petit
> rpond:
> -Moi monsieur ! moi monsieur !
> -Mais non, mon petit, ne dis pas de btises.
> -Si si monsieur !
> Et le petit saute  l'eau pour prouver ses dires. Une fois dans l'eau, il
> arrive  nager et se dbrouille mme plutt bien. De retour sur le bord,
> le matre nageur lui demande :
> ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Je les connaissais ces deux l  :;): 
La lgende voudrait que la premire soit vraie  ::aie:: 

Edit : t'en as rajout deux vil gredin ! J'adore celle du pre et de son fils en prison, excellent  ::ccool::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Celle du pre et du fils en prison je la connaissais mais le fils n'tait pas en prison mais tait parti tudier dans un pays oriental  ::mouarf:: 

Pour rester sur Einstein : 



> Einstein se trouve  un cocktail et un quidam vient l'aborder.
> 
> Einstein demande :
> -"Quel est ton QI ?
> -"180", dit-il.
> Alors, Einstein lui parle de la relativit, de l'antimatire, des trous noirs, du silicium et des nano tubes...
> 
> Un peu plus tard, une autre personne vient l'aborder.
> Einstein demande :"Quel est ton QI ?
> ...

----------


## rothen

> Je l'ai fait, j'espre qu'elle m'en voudra pas


non , non , t'as bien fait  :;):  ..en plus je connaissais pas ...mais j'ai trouv comment faire  ::yaisse:: 

mme si certaines histoires sont connues , c'est pas grave ..un rappel c'est sympa ..et dans le tas , il y en a toujours qui les connaissent pas  :;): 

les dernires pour moi aujourd'hui ...surement connues , mais je les aime bien  :;):  ...et aprs je vais repasser ...ouais , que j'ai fait un petit quelque chose de ma journe  ::mouarf:: 





> pourquoi les blondes conduisent en passant une main par la fenetre au dessus du toit et en faisant des signes? 
> 
> pour amuser la galerie
> 
> 
> un chauffeur routier tombe en panne devant un couvent il frappe la mre superieur lui ouvre 
> il demande  la mre sup si il y aurait possibilit de l'heberger pour la nuit elle lui dit que normallement  ne se fait pas mais pour une fois elle accepte. 
> il va chercher son sac et avant de rentrer la mre sup demande  fouiller le sac il le lui ouvre un peu gn! 
> la mre sup dit (mais c'est quoi tous ces trucs en plastique) il lui rpond ce sont des godmichets alors la mre sup lui demande (si cela reste entre nous pourrais je m'en choisir un ?) il lui dit pas de prob, elle fouille et dit (je vais prendre le vert) le chauffeur lui rpond (dsol ma mre il va faloir choisr un autre car a c'est ma thermos)


elle aurait d savoir que la gourmandise est un vilain dfaut  ::mouarf:: 

je viendrai lire le reste de votre prose en soire  :;): 

sinon , personne d'autre a de gaffe qu'il a faite  raconter ? ca m'tonne de vous  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi des gaffes j'en fait plein... A tel point que je n'arrive pas  m'en souvenir d'une en particulier... Si une me revient, je viendrais la poster...
Les nonnes :



> Une bonne sur qui va voir son mdecin:
> - coutez ma sur, vous tes enceinte!
> - mais enfin ce n'est pas possible
> - Je suis formel !
> La sur rentre au couvent, va voir la mre suprieure et lui explique le diagnostique du mdecin.
> Celle-ci convoque immdiatement toutes les surs  une assemble extraordinaire.
> Quand toutes les nonnes sont dans la salle de runion, la mre suprieur commence :
> - Mes surs, l'heure est grave : les cierges sont pigs !

----------


## shadowmoon

Magicbisous-nours, je la connais dans une version plus longue :




> L'heure est grave au couvent, Sur Ghislaine est enceinte, la Mre Suprieure et les autres Surs dcident donc de l'expulser.
> 
> Quelques jours plus tard, Sur Dominique subit la mme inconvenance, et du coup la mme punition.
> 
> Une semaine aprs, c'est au tour de la Mre Suprieure.
> 
> Cette dernire dcide alors de convoquer toutes les Surs en assemble gnrale pour 
> 
> 1 : Rintgrer les Surs Ghislaine et Dominique au sein de la congrgation
> ...

----------


## Auteur

> 


tiens ce truc m'a fait pens  a : http://www.femmesweetfemme.fr/wp-con...2b-500x380.gif


 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

Ben tu sais quoi Auteur ...je prfre ta version , ils ont l'air plus calins  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Celle du pre et du fils en prison je la connaissais mais le fils n'tait pas en prison mais tait parti tudier dans un pays oriental


Moi c'tait avec des Corses que je la connaissais, le fils en Italie, et il crit "j'y ai cach ce que tu sais"...
Rothen (et les autres aussi), si tu veux un peu d'ambiance avant d'aller te coucher, j'ai entendu a  la radio :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Vk2dX2ZOk"]Les Vagabonds "Le temps des Yys" - YouTube[/ame]
Je crois que Rothen a le record du nombre de posts dans la mme discussion : 888  l'heure actuelle.
Bonne fin de soire et bonne nuit.

----------


## Lady

> tiens ce truc m'a fait pens  a : http://www.femmesweetfemme.fr/wp-con...2b-500x380.gif


Ou les popples !!! j'en ai en peluches de ceux l ^^ 

Si vous voulez vous fendre la poire coutez le gnrique fr du dessin anim le plus mauvais accent anglais de la terre (mme mois c'est pas pire !!)

----------


## giragu03

> Ou les popples !!! j'en ai en peluches de ceux l ^^ 
> 
> Si vous voulez vous fendre la poire coutez le gnrique fr du dessin anim le plus mauvais accent anglais de la terre (mme mois c'est pas pire !!)


Coucou Lady,
Bonjour  tous,
Le plus mauvais accent anglais c'est Renaud  ::aie::  : 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZvrcjDWc70"]It is not because you are - Renaud - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bijour  tous !

Je vois que le zlupage fait parler  ::haha::

----------


## sevyc64

Hello




> L'ALPINISTE...
> 
> Un alpiniste, dont la corde vient de cder, se rattrape in extremis  une paroi verglace.
> 
> Sentant ses doigts glisser, il demande: 
> 
> - Il y a quelqu'un ? 
> 
> Une voix profonde lui rpond: 
> ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> ...je prfre ta version


A ce propos, quelle est la tienne ? Pour toi c'est quoi un "zuplage" ?

----------


## Auteur

> Pour toi c'est quoi un "zuplage" ?


42 ?

----------


## sevyc64

Bon j'anticipe la question de Rothen : Pourquoi 42 ?

Parce que 42 est la rponse.

Bon, certes on cherche toujours la question mais on sait que 42 en est la rponse ultime

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_gran...rs_et_le_reste

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Vu que a ne bouge pas beaucoup aujourd'hui, je me dvoues pour nous faie progresser vers le 4 000me message :




> Un type rentre dans un pharmacie et dit :
> - Bonjour, je voudrais des prservatifs, svp !
> - Excusez-moi monsieur, dit la vendeuse, mais vu notre clientle assez conservatrice, nous utilisons un code pour dsigner certains produits. Et celui que vous demandez est appel "Ticket de Mtro".
> A ce moment une bonne soeur entre dans la pharmacie.
> Et elle entend le type demander :
> - Donnez-moi un ticket de Mtro svp !
> La bonne soeur prend elle aussi son mdicament et s'en va.
> Elle descend dans le Mtro et voit qu'il y a beaucoup de monde au guichet.
> Comme elle n'a pas de ticket, elle se dit :
> ...

----------


## sevyc64

> En plein t, dans un magasin de tissus, une jeune fille en mini-jupe s'adresse  un vendeur : 
> - je voudrais prendre de ce tissu pour me faire une nouvelle robe, combien vaut-il ?
> - a sera un baiser le mtre, jolie demoiselle, rpond le vendeur.
> - Trs bien, Vous m'en couperez 5 mtres alors, dit le jeune fille.
> 
> Tout rougissant et rapidement le vendeur prend les mesures du tissu et fait la dcoupe, puis il emballe le tissu et le pose sur le comptoir en regardant la fille avec insistance. A ce moment l, la fille se tourne vers le trottoir et appelle :
> - Grand-pre, tu peux venir payer le monsieur ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas mal celle-ci !  ::haha::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

J'aime bien celle de sevyc64 !!  ::mouarf:: 

J'imagine d'ici la tte du vendeur  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> J'aime bien celle de sevyc64 !! 
> 
> J'imagine d'ici la tte du vendeur


Moi aussi, je suis fan ! Le vendeur s'est bien fait avoir et la tte serait marrante  voir...  ::mouarf:: 

Allez, une petite chanson pour continuer  rigoler :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5WjsitZkUw"]Lynda Lemay - Les souliers verts - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sevyc64

ahhh, concernant les paroles rigolotes, le rpertoire de Linda Lemay en contient quelques perles croustillantes.

Bon avec son accent on comprend pas toujours trs bien au premier coup.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

merci pour vos histoires ...en plus du super soleil qu'il y a en Lorraine ca fait du bien  :;): 

merci Guillaume pour la squence twist , que j'ai dans en entier bien -sr , souvenir de nos soires danse car mon mari nous la mettait toujours , mais comme c'est sur un de ses nombreux disques durs musique , j'y pensais plus , je vais me la rcuprer pour fter le beaujolais  ::yaisse:: 

est ce qu'il y en a parmi vous qui le fte ?  ::roll::  moi ..comme je fte tout  ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne la chanson soulier vert ...euh ben moi , je l'aurai quitt  ::?: Lady t'aurais fait quoi toi ? 

pour Yves ..c'est dingue comme tu me connais bien  :;):  ..videmment j'avais aucune ide de ce qu'tait le 42  ::mouarf:: 

En ce qui concerne le zuplage , moi je voyais ce que j'emmenais partout en classe  l'poque et qui tait  la mode  ce moment l , juste avant le tamagotchi , je l'ai pas retrouv pour vous faire une photo ...c'tait un espce d'affreux petit homme en plastique avec de longs cheveux fluo ... l'poque j'avais de l'affection pour ce truc l  ::mouarf::  ..d'ailleurs je l'ai toujours gard ...mais ca m'tonnerait qu'un de vous connaisse ce truc l  :8O:

----------


## ManusDei

> j'y pensais plus , je vais me la rcuprer pour fter le beaujolais 
> 
> est ce qu'il y en a parmi vous qui le fte ?  moi ..comme je fte tout


J'ai arrt, je bois du vin moi.

----------


## FirePrawn

+1 ManusDei.

J'apprcie pas particulirement l'ide de boire pour boire, j'prfre dguster un bon vin avec un bon repas  :;):

----------


## Lady

> C
> est ce qu'il y en a parmi vous qui le fte ?  moi ..comme je fte tout 
> 
> en ce qui concerne la chanson soulier vert ...euh ben moi , je l'aurai quitt Lady t'aurais fait quoi toi ? 
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne le zuplage , moi je voyais ce que j'emmenais partout en classe  l'poque et qui tait  la mode  ce moment l , juste avant le tamagotchi , je l'ai pas retrouv pour vous faire une photo ...c'tait un espce d'affreux petit homme en plastique avec de longs cheveux fluo ... l'poque j'avais de l'affection pour ce truc l  ..d'ailleurs je l'ai toujours gard ...mais ca m'tonnerait qu'un de vous connaisse ce truc l


Alors je savais mme pas que c'tait aujourd'hui le beaujolais nouveau ... 

Je suis au boulot du coup je regade pas les videos donc je peux pas te dire

les Furbies ?? (qui ressemble beaucoup a la crature montrer plus haut quand mme) Le mien ntait pas fluo mais chocolat , j'avais des gout sage  l'poque ... Ah ou les gnome bizzare dont je ne connais pas le nom ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'tait un espce d'affreux petit homme en plastique avec de longs cheveux fluo ... l'poque j'avais de l'affection pour ce truc l  ..d'ailleurs je l'ai toujours gard ...mais ca m'tonnerait qu'un de vous connaisse ce truc l


Tu parles du [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8JaHD16lPI"]Little Computer People[/ame] ou pas ?

----------


## rothen

> J'ai arrt, je bois du vin moi.


  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  je prfre un Margaux bien sr , mais c'est la tradition , je le fte avec toute une bande le jour mme ...et avec une autre le samedi ...je peux pas laisser tomber ce genre de choses quand mme  ::mouarf:: 

vous allez tellement vite que je suis oblige d'diter  ::mouarf:: 

pour Lady , non , c'est pas aujourd'hui , c'est toujours le 3eme jeudi de novembre , donc le jeudi de cette semaine 

pour mon drole d'homme  ::mouarf::  faut que je regarde mieux vos liens  :;):  bon , alors c'tait ni un furby , ni en jeu .., ca avait une dizaine de cms de haut , c'tait en plastique dur , avec un drole de nez ..et des longs cheveux fluo ...je verrai si je le retrouve pour vous faire une photo ... l'poque c'tait une espce de porte bonheur  :;):

----------


## Rachel

Rothen, si tu passes par le Berry, vient goter aux bons vins de quincy et sancerre  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> Rothen, si tu passes par le Berry, vient goter aux bons vins de quincy et sancerre


Et en plus ils sont spcialistes du blues  ::mouarf::   ::pastaper:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACHK9NlPQRA"]Les Charlots - Berry blues - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## shadowmoon

Rothen, ton "jouet" mystre est-il parmi ceux-l ?

----------


## Lady

> Rothen, ton "jouet" mystre est-il parmi ceux-l ?



T'en voi avec des cheveux toi ? Non ce dont elle parle c'est plus une poupe ou une figurine je vois ce que c'est mais j'ai pas le nom et sans le nom compliqu de trouver sur google ... peut trt en tapant cheveux fluo (j'ai peur de ce que je vais trouver ...)

Edit : serait ce cela: http://blogues.cyberpresse.ca/dore/w...08/troll31.jpg

----------


## rothen

> Rothen, si tu passes par le Berry, vient goter aux bons vins de quincy et sancerre


je les connais , je suis alle  un big anniv ...donc plusieurs jours ...dans le Berry , donc j'ai forcment gout tous les vins  ::mouarf::  ...me souviens plus du quincy , mais je bois rgulirement du Sancerre ...de toutes les couleurs  ::mouarf:: 

pour Lady super  ::ccool::  oui , c'est bien  ..


le mien avait les cheveux orange ..comme c'tait mche ..mais qu'est-ce que ca me remonte comme souvenirs , merci  toi  ::zoubi:: 

et vous , vous avez ..ou vous aviez des porte bonheur ? le genre de truc qu'on pense devoir garder , car si on le jette ca porte mahleur  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> et vous , vous avez ..ou vous aviez des porte bonheur ?


Oui dans mon porte-monnaie, j'ai des pices (une de chaque) de 5,10 et 20 centimes de franc dates de mon anne de naissance.

----------


## Lady

> je les connais , je suis alle  un big anniv ...donc plusieurs jours ...dans le Berry , donc j'ai forcment gout tous les vins  ...me souviens plus du quincy , mais je bois rgulirement du Sancerre ...de toutes les couleurs 
> 
> pour Lady super  oui , c'est bien  ..comme c'tait mche ..mais qu'est-ce que ca me remonte comme souvenirs , merci  toi 
> 
> et vous , vous avez ..ou vous aviez des porte bonheur ? le genre de truc qu'on pense devoir garder , car si on le jette ca porte mahleur


J'en ai eu plusieurs mais en gnral je crois volontiers  la partie porte bonheur mais je ne crois pas a la partie porte malheur si tu le jette / perd ect ...

Truc classique j'ai fait / port plusieurs fois des bracelets brsilien jusqu ce qu'ils cassent.
Quand je faisais du cheval (plus jeune, j'ai pas eu l'occasion depuis 10 ans) je portais toujours le mme pendentif (un fer  cheval avec une tte de cheval dedans). Je crois que si je faisais du cheval maintenant je le chercherais pour le porter  nouveau ^^.

Quand j'ai commencer a conduire mes parents m'ont offert un porte cl avec un trfle, un 13 et un fer  cheval en breloque. (Je me demande o il est d'ailleurs j'ai besoin d'un porte cl pour ma cl de voitrue !!)

----------


## FirePrawn

Aucun porte bonheur pour moi  ::aie:: 

Et ton "troll" aux cheveux fluos, a existait en embout de stylo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

Hey mais c'est moi, une fois que les cheveux ont pouss  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

:8O: 

T'as pas de zizi ?  ::toutcasse:: 

Je comprends mieux pourquoi tu es clibataire...  ::whistle:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

J'ai connu moi aussi !!

En fait c'tait la mode surtout quand j'tais en primaire...
Puis lors de mon passage au collge les tamagotchi on fait leur apparition...

D'ailleurs cette figurine bizarre (il me semble avoir connu le nom mais pas moyen de m'en souvenir....) a refait surface il y a 1 an ou 1 il me semble...

----------


## FirePrawn

C'est pas un troll ?  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> et vous , vous avez ..ou vous aviez des porte bonheur ? le genre de truc qu'on pense devoir garder , car si on le jette ca porte mahleur


Je ne suis pas superstitieux a porte malheur !!  ::koi:: 
Et puis bien sr, une petite chanson :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2bqpg57XRI"]Jacques Hlian - Le porte bonheur - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est pas un troll ?


sevyc64 ? Si pourquoi ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Bah quand tu tapes "figurine troll" dans Google image, il te sort le truc de rothen  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

> il te sort le truc de rothen

----------


## Lady

> Bah quand tu tapes "figurine troll" dans Google image, il te sort le truc de rothen


Ou mais ca devait bien avoir un autre petit nom que la boite qui faisait a  pu dposer et matraqu  la pub de 17h quand les petits prenaient leur gouter devant la tl.

Sinon moi dans ce genre de truc a collectionn j'ai eu les babies (j'en avais pas mal !!) et le teuteute en plastic

----------


## Lady

> 



Rah merde !!! je glousse toute seule devant le pc (autant pour la phrase que le smiley qui m'a fait mar ...)


Flute je crois que je vais double post !!

----------


## FirePrawn

> 


Quel esprit mal plac ! I'm chocked !  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> 


Tu m'as tu (comme dit par Lady autant avec la blague elle-mme qu'avec le smiley)  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

En truc  collectionner, moi c'tait les sries de pin's publicitaires pour Carte Noire, Shell, Francine, Naf Naf, Flodor ...


Sinon



> il te sort *le* truc de rothen


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  Rothen ne serait pas celle / celui que l'on croit !!!???










 ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

> Rothen ne serait pas celle / celui que l'on croit !!!???


Ca dpend de la date du post, de si c'est avant ou aprs l'opration.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca dpend de la date du post, de si c'est avant ou aprs l'opration.


Non, ce n'est pas la date qui importe, mais le type d'opration. tait-ce une "greffe" ou une "ablation" ?  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Quand rothen va revenir et lire tout a la pauvre, je la plains !  ::calim2::

----------


## Bovino

Pas grave : elle aura bu...
Donc peu de chance qu'elle comprenne tout.  ::whistle:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Quand rothen va revenir et lire tout a la pauvre, je la plains !


Perso, je me prpare  courir  la vitesse de lumire, et encore je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir semer rothen.

[edit]



> Pas grave : elle aura bu...


Ah, dans ce cas, j'aurais peut tre une chance de m'chapper  temps, je tenterai donc le coup.
[/edit]

----------


## FirePrawn

> Pas grave : elle aura bu...
> Donc peu de chance qu'elle comprenne tout.


C'est pas faux  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Pas grave : elle aura bu...
> Donc peu de chance qu'elle comprenne tout.


Rothen, tu remarqueras que je n'ai rien dit...

----------


## shadowmoon

@giragu03 : Bonne tactique que de rester "neutre" dans cette affaire. Hlas, je ne peut plus l'envisager.

----------


## Bovino

> Ah, dans ce cas, j'aurais peut tre une chance de m'chapper  temps, je tenterai donc le coup.


Tu oublies que moi, je suis dj en train de courir !  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Vous tes des couards !

*installe sa tente, mme pas peur !  ::aie:: *

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Vous tes des couards !
> 
> *installe sa tente, mme pas peur ! *


Moi, n'ayant rien dit (et n'y ayant mme pas pens  ::whistle:: ), j'installe ma tente aussi mais c'est pour vous regarder vous faire taper dessus et me marrer  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je suis dj en train de courir


Ah ! encore mieux, merci de servir de leurre, je pourrais partir dans une autre direction  ::mrgreen:: 


[edit] 

Un petit conseil  celles et ceux qui plantent leurs tentes (ou tout autre installation) pour profiter du spectacle : prparez vos camscopes en mode ultra rapide et vos appareils photo en mode rafale. En effet,  mon avis, et connaissant rothen,  tout va se rgler en 0.00000000000000001 secondes

[/edit]

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, ce n'est pas la date qui importe, mais le type d'opration. tait-ce une "greffe" ou une "ablation" ?


En fait c'est ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est toujours de la "rorganisation".

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est toujours de la "rorganisation".


Oui, on peut aussi le dire comme a, c'est une certaine faon de voir la chose

----------


## giragu03

> @giragu03 : Bonne tactique que de rester "neutre" dans cette affaire. Hlas, je ne peut plus l'envisager.


J'insistais sur le fait que je n'avais rien dit au sujet du fait que Rothen aurait bu (elle me reproche toujours de lui faire une rputation de ftarde/alcoolique....).

Mais, cette fois-ci, je vais bien insister sur le fait que je n'ai absolument pas particip  vos dlires.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah ! encore mieux, merci de servir de leurre, je pourrais partir dans une autre direction 
> 
> 
> [edit] 
> 
> Un petit conseil  celles et ceux qui plantent leurs tentes (ou tout autre installation) pour profiter du spectacle : prparez vos camscopes en mode ultra rapide et vos appareils photo en mode rafale. En effet,  mon avis, et connaissant rothen,  tout va se rgler en 0.00000000000000001 secondes
> 
> [/edit]


Ca va j'ai un camscope 10 000 images/secondes.... Je me passerai le film au ralenti aprs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> (elle me reproche toujours de lui faire une rputation de ftarde/alcoolique....).


Ben c'est russi, je confirme...  ::langue::

----------


## FirePrawn

La bien bonne soire m'sieurs dames !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Ben c'est russi, je confirme...


Porte un peu tes c******s et assume ce que tu penses d'elle sans faire porter le chapeau aux autres  ::langue::

----------


## rothen

> Quand rothen va revenir et lire tout a la pauvre, je la plains !


 Rothen vient de rentrer ...et elle est MDR de vos dlires  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: [

franchement j'ai ador ...surtout qu'il y a quand mme un peu de vrai  ::mouarf:: 

je vais analyser tout  ...et prvoir les sanctions  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Rothen vient de rentrer ...et elle est MDR de vos dlires [
> 
> franchement j'ai ador ...surtout qu'il y a quand mme un peu de vrai 
> 
> je vais analyser tout  ...et prvoir les sanctions


Vas-y mon camscope est prt  enregistrer (je pourrais peut-tre me faire de l'argent (par exemple en vendant la vido  un studio amricain pour leur faire rejouer l'action avec Chuck Norris dans le rle de rothen) sur la vido qui sait.....  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## rothen

Voil , voil ..j'ai attendu de boire un leger  ::lol::  apro ...en l'occurrence un petit Margaux 93  :;):  ouais je voulais savoir s'i tait encore bon avant de le jeter  ::mouarf:: ...eh bien super  ::ccool:: ..ben du coup , je l'ai bu  ::mouarf:: 

bon alors 



> Hey mais c'est moi, une fois que les cheveux ont pouss


tout  fait ..je suis d'accord ...tu veux devenir mon nouveau porte bonheur  ::roll:: ..t'as plus qu' aimer la Lorraine ::mouarf:: et c'est bon pour moi  :;): 

Pour Bovino :si je comprends pas tout , c'est pas une question de boisson , non ,non ::no:: ..mets tes lunettes , tu verras ...je suis blonde  ::haha:: 

entre ManusDei ,FirePrawn et shadowmoon ...je cherche encore lequel a la plus  mauvaise vision de moi ...ds que j'aurai trouv ...prparez vous  courir  ::mouarf:: ..ma vengeance sera terrible  ::wow:: 

Pour Guillaume , t'es un amour ..au moins un soutien  :;): ...enfin euh ...encore que pour l'alcoolisme  ::mouarf:: 

bon ..en fait ..j'en veux  personne  :;): ...et j'adore quand vous me charrier ...j'ai l'impression d'avoir le mme age que vous ...et j'adoore  :;): 

bon , ben ..bonne nuit  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> Pour Guillaume , t'es un amour ..au moins un soutien ...enfin euh ...encore que pour l'alcoolisme


 ::oops::  Enfin, je pense que pour ce qui est de boire (surtout en terme de frquence), je n'ai pas de leon  donner  beaucoup de monde...



> bon ..en fait ..j'en veux  personne ...et j'adore quand vous me charrier ...j'ai l'impression d'avoir le mme age que vous ...et j'adoore 
> 
> bon , ben ..bonne nuit  tous


Quoi ? Tu n'as pas notre ge ?  :8O:  
Sachant que tu m'avais dit deux tubes sur lesquels tu dansais lors de tes premires boums, j'ai une vague ide de ton ge : tu as 20 et quelques annes (tout est dans le "quelques", chacun y ajoutera ce qu'il veut...)

Voici une chanson qui, lorsque l'on entend les noms des villages (tout au dbut), fait qu'on se croirait  la cave...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhoy6cLsr-c"]Nicole Croisille "La Garonne" - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

@rothen : le mme ge que nous ? Mais quel ge as-tu ?  ::aie::  On est pas tous jeunes tu sais  ::whistle::

----------


## shadowmoon

> entre ManusDei ,FirePrawn et shadowmoon ...je cherche encore lequel a la plus  mauvaise vision de moi


Applique le principe de la logique inverse et tu auras la vritable vision que j'ai de toi.




> j'ai l'impression d'avoir le mme age que vous ...et j'adoore


Sans indiscrtion, tu est plutt vers les 2X, les 3X ou autre ? (aucune obligation de rpondre, tu peux continuer  entretenir le mystre)

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde ::zoubi:: 




> Mais quel ge as-tu ?


 ne cherchez pas ...je suis srement  la plus age de vous tous  ::?:  ..enfin ,  l'tat civil ...parce que dans la tte  ::mouarf::  je dois tre une des plus jeunes  ::fou:: 

est-ce que savoir mon age a de l'importance ? ca changerait quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> 
>  ne cherchez pas ...je suis srement  la plus age de vous tous  ..enfin ,  l'tat civil ...parce que dans la tte  je dois tre une des plus jeunes 
> 
> est-ce que savoir mon age a de l'importance ? ca changerait quoi ?


Absolument rien, mais je pense que tu te trompes sur la population qui frquente le forum  :;): 
Tu n'es pas la plus ge crois moi. Par contre moi j'fais sans doute partie des plus jeunes (si on met de ct les tudiants)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> aucune obligation de rpondre, tu peux continuer  entretenir le mystre


Y'a jamais eu trop de mystre l-dessus pourtant. Ds les premiers posts elle a dit clairement dans quelle tranche d'ge elle se situait et elle l'a redit plusieurs fois par la suite.

C'est quand mme bizarre que les plus gros posteurs de ce sujet aient du mal  ce souvenir de ce qui y a t post.  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Y'a jamais eu trop de mystre l-dessus pourtant. Ds les premiers posts elle a dit clairement dans quelle tranche d'ge elle se situait et elle l'a redit plusieurs fois par la suite.
> 
> C'est quand mme bizarre que les plus gros posteurs de ce sujet aient du mal  ce souvenir de ce qui y a t post.


J'tais pas l au dbut du fil moi justement  ::aie:: 
J'suis une pice rapporte en cours de route !

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est quand mme bizarre que les plus gros posteurs de ce sujet aient du mal  ce souvenir de ce qui y a t post.


Personnellement, j'en ai tellement crit et lu, pour tre en mesure dtre actif et ractif dans cette discussion, que, au final, je me focalise sur les interventions les plus rcentes. 

Du coup ma mmoire concernant les points plus anciens en souffre. Et j'ai aussi un cot flemmard assez dvelopp, bloquant toute envie de faire des fouilles dans ce thread massif.

----------


## rothen

> Y'a jamais eu trop de mystre l-dessus pourtant. Ds les premiers posts elle a dit clairement dans quelle tranche d'ge elle se situait et elle l'a redit plusieurs fois par la suite.


tout  fait  :;):  l'age n'a jamais t un problme pour moi , j'ai des amis de tous ages et c'est sympa avec tous ...enfin quand le courant passe ...de ce cot l c'est pas pareil ...si ca passe pas , je ne fais aucun effort  , je laisse tomber ..moi je crois  mon feeling et c'est tout ....

et vous , quand vous rencontrez quelqu'un de nouveau , c'est comment ? 




> J'tais pas l au dbut du fil moi justement 
> J'suis une pice rapporte en cours de route !


oui , mais tu devrais faire l'effort de lire le post depuis le dbut ...pas tout d'un coup videmment  ::mouarf::  ..car il y a des trucs sympas que les membres de ce forum ont fait dcouvrir par rapport au matos que j'avais ...c'est enrichissant ...on en apprend  tous age  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Absolument rien, mais je pense que tu te trompes sur la population qui frquente le forum 
> Tu n'es pas la plus ge crois moi. Par contre moi j'fais sans doute partie des plus jeunes (si on met de ct les tudiants)


On est 2  faire partie des plus jeunes (je n'ai pas encore le quart de sicle.....  2 semaines prt ^^)

----------


## FirePrawn

> tout  fait  l'age n'a jamais t un problme pour moi , j'ai des amis de tous ages et c'est sympa avec tous ...enfin quand le courant passe ...de ce cot l c'est pas pareil ...si ca passe pas , je ne fais aucun effort  , je laisse tomber ..moi je crois  mon feeling et c'est tout ....
> 
> et vous , quand vous rencontrez quelqu'un de nouveau , c'est comment ? 
> 
> 
> 
> oui , mais tu devrais faire l'effort de lire le post depuis le dbut ...pas tout d'un coup videmment  ..car il y a des trucs sympas que les membres de ce forum ont fait dcouvrir par rapport au matos que j'avais ...c'est enrichissant ...on en apprend  tous age


Au risque de te dcevoir, je n'ai pas du tout le temps de me retaper toutes les pages  ::aie:: 
Mais comme dit, ton ge importe peu, c'tait juste de la curiosit  :;): 




> On est 2  faire partie des plus jeunes (je n'ai pas encore le quart de sicle.....  2 semaines prt ^^)


Ben t'es plus vieux que moi  ::haha::

----------


## giragu03

> Y'a jamais eu trop de mystre l-dessus pourtant. Ds les premiers posts elle a dit clairement dans quelle tranche d'ge elle se situait et elle l'a redit plusieurs fois par la suite.


Tout--fait, j'ai pu affiner avec quelques chansons qu'elle m'a indiques, mais ce n'est pas un secret.



> C'est quand mme bizarre que les plus gros posteurs de ce sujet aient du mal  ce souvenir de ce qui y a t post.


Surtout que sur ce sujet, il y a des choses qui peuvent s'oublier et d'autres qu'il est plus pertinent de garder en mmoire (si jamais on doit faire un tri...)




> tout  fait l'age n'a jamais t un problme pour moi , j'ai des amis de tous ages et c'est sympa avec tous ...enfin quand le courant passe ...de ce cot l c'est pas pareil ...si ca passe pas , je ne fais aucun effort , je laisse tomber ..moi je crois  mon feeling et c'est tout ....
> 
> et vous , quand vous rencontrez quelqu'un de nouveau , c'est comment ?


Je "sens" assez rapidement si a va coller ou pas avec la personne. Et pareil, pas de restriction d'ge...

Comme l'a si bien chant Georges Brassens
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3atmv_georges-brassens-le-temps-ne-fait-r_music"]georges brassens - Le temps ne fait rien  l&#039;affaire - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x3atmv@@AMEPARAM@@x3atmv[/ame]

----------


## shadowmoon

> et vous , quand vous rencontrez quelqu'un de nouveau , c'est comment ?


Cela dpend du contexte et de pourquoi je suis l. Je peux donc tre presque effac et laisser la personne parler et se dcrire, ou alors  l'inverse, je parle de moi et d'aprs ces ractions, j'essaye d'en dduire si nous avons ou non des "atomes crochus".

Concernant l'age, dans quelques cas prcis, ce point a, pour moi, une certaine importance. Mais en rgle gnrale, tant que nous sommes "sur la mme longueur d'onde", je ne me pose pas la question.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> tout  fait  l'age n'a jamais t un problme pour moi , j'ai des amis de tous ages et c'est sympa avec tous ...enfin quand le courant passe ...de ce cot l c'est pas pareil ...si ca passe pas , je ne fais aucun effort  , je laisse tomber ..moi je crois  mon feeling et c'est tout ....
> 
> et vous , quand vous rencontrez quelqu'un de nouveau , c'est comment ?


Plus ou moins pareil, j'ai des amis de mon ge, des plus jeunes (vu que c'est moins facile, il n'y en a as beaucoup....  ::mouarf:: ), et des plus vieux (parfois de beaucoup : j'ai des amis ayant pass la quarantaine et mme 2 qui ont pass la soixantaine...).

L'important n'est ni l'ge, ni le sexe

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  :;): 

c'est pas dans mes habitudes de mettre ce genre de choses prives sur le forum , mais je sais que plusieurs d'entre vous sont de Savoie ..alors on sait jamais  ::calim2:: 

le fils d'un de mes amis  disparu dans ce coin l






> Un jeune homme de 19 ans, autiste, est port disparu depuis lundi 12 novembre dans lAvant-pays savoyard. Jonathan Bryard a quitt son domicile, au Pont de Beauvoisin, dans la journe, vraisemblablement  pied. Toujours pas rentr la nuit tombe, ses parents, inquiets, ont signal sa disparition vers 20 heures  la gendarmerie. Des recherches ont t entreprises et ce mardi aprs-midi, elles se rvlent toujours infructueuses. 
> Jonathan Bryard mesure 1,80 mtre, pse 75 kg, a les yeux marron et les cheveux chtains. Il est susceptible d'tre porteur d'un survtement. Il na pas de document d'identit.
> 
> Les personnes en mesure de faire avancer les recherches sont invites  contacter la gendarmerie du Pont-de-Beauvoisin au 04 76 37 13 56 ou en composant le 17.


oui ..on sait jamais .et vu le froid de canard qu'il doit faire la bas ...faut tout essayer

----------


## FirePrawn

Erf a c'est pas glop !  ::(: 

J'suis pas du tout du coin, mais j'espre qu'on le retrouvera !

----------


## rothen

> j'espre qu'on le retrouvera !


 oui , j'espre aussi  ::calim2:: 

le problme c'est qu'il est autiste , il ne parle pas du tout , et comme il n'a aucun papier sur lui , pas vident 

drole de chose que l'autisme ..lui mme s'il ne dit rien , il est super attachant et a une mmoire phnomnale , il m'a demand un jour ma date de naissance ..il a pu me donner le jour ..et un an aprs par jeu je lui ai demand s'il se souvenait quand j'tais ne ...sans pb ...ouais , c'est dj pas  lui que j'aurai pu cacher mon age  ::mouarf:: 

sinon merci  shadowmoon pour la demande d'ami  ::zoubi:: ...en avoir parmi vous me fais me sentir mieux intgre  :;): 

bon , faut dire qu'autant ca me semblait incongru au dpart  ::mouarf::  , je commence  m'y faire d'tre sur un forum informatique ..mme si c'est que dans la taverne  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

La Taverne est l'endroit le plus intressant de ce forum  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

je transfrerai l'annonce sur FB : Grenoble n'est qu' environ 30mn de Pont-de-beauvoisin par la nationale et j'ai des amis qui n'habitent pas loin...

----------


## shadowmoon

> commence  m'y faire d'tre sur un forum informatique ..mme si c'est que dans la taverne


a doit tre parce que c'est l'une des rares sections non informatique du forum.

Si tu veux aller te promener ailleurs dans le forum, choisi bien ta destination, sinon tu risque de te perdre dans les mandres obscures d'une partie spcialise dans un sous (sous sous) domaine informatique plus ou moins (in)descriptible et (in)comprhensible.



Concernant ton annonce, j'ai fais pass le message  ma famille + mes collgues / amis / anciens camarades de promo qui sont ou qui ont de la famille dans le coin.

----------


## rothen

merci Magic et Thomas  ::zoubi:: 

Plus de monde est au courant , plus de chance il y a de le retrouver ...il doit tre compltement effray  ::calim2::  ..c'est sr , pas facile quand on parle pas , en plus , tant autiste , il peut faire peur ...moi , la premire fois que je l'ai vu , j'tais vraiment pas  l'aise ..l maintenant je l'adore bien sr , il a t si triste la dernire fois quand je l'ai quitt qu'aujourd'hui je ne revois plus que cette image  ::cry:: ...j'espre bien le revoir souriant  :;): 

Euh , en ce qui concerne  les posts hors de la taverne , aucune souci Thomas , ca me viendrait mme pas  l'ide d'aller y faire un tour ...dj que pour me parler sur ce post beaucoup ont d s'adapter  " ma blondeur "  ::mouarf3:: ...
oui , je sais on va encore une fois se demander comment j'ai pu obtenir autant de points ...en 2 post  ::mouarf:: 
j'ai fait appel  un ami  :;): ..mme s'il ne post plus , je sais qu'il suit cette conversation ...alors encore merci  toi  ::zoubi:: 
c'est grce  lui et  ceux qui m'ont donn des points  ::zoubi:: que je peux mettre autant de photo ...ca aurait t dommage ce post sans photo non ??

----------


## FirePrawn

Tiens d'ailleurs tu fais d'en parler, j'viens seulement de m'en rendre compte.

Comment a se fait que ton compteur de message est bloqu  2  ::cfou::   :8O:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Comment a se fait que ton compteur de message est bloqu  2


Les messages dans la taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss. Les seuls pris en considration sont ceux crits dans les partie "informatiques" du forum




> je sais on va encore une fois se demander comment j'ai pu obtenir autant de points ...en 2 post


C'est pas si tonnant que a, vu toutes les faons, autre que de participer aux discussions, d'obtenir des points : renseigner son profil (mme partiellement), voter et recevoir des votes positifs, obtenir des rsolus ...




> il faut je crois au moins 40 points hors taverne pour tre membre


De mmoire, c'est 50 points obtenir le statut de membre du club et pour intervenir dans la taverne ou est-ce je me trompes ?

----------


## rothen

> Comment a se fait que ton compteur de message est bloqu  2


 ah ...ca je sais ...les points dans la taverne ne comptent pas  ::mouarf:: 

ps grille    ::lol::  c'est pour ca que j'ai d faire appel  un ami , il faut je crois au moins 40 points hors taverne pour tre membre , c'est ca ??

----------


## ManusDei

Et a se dit responsable... les messages dans la taverne ne comptent pas.

Si c'est mieux avec des images...


Joli n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Bovino

> Comment a se fait que ton compteur de message est bloqu  2


Les messages posts dans la taverne ne comptent pas  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Ben je savais que les points pour les messages taverne ne comptaient pas, mais pas qu'ils n'taient pas du tout comptabiliss en fait  ::aie:: 

Sinon pour tre membre du club, c'est 25 points  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sinon pour tre membre du club, c'est 25 points


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  la limite a t divise par 2 ! 3 ans en arrire, il fallait 50 points. Le staff a du ajuster aprs la mise en place du nouveau systme de calcul des points.

----------


## Lady

Moi aussi j'ai le compteur qui coince. Je poste tellement rarement autre pars mis a pars pour appeler au secours, C'est la que je me dit que je suis pas encore experte en quelques chose ...
 Y a encore du boulot

----------


## rothen

> Si c'est mieux avec des images...
> 
> 
> Joli n'est-ce pas ?


 ca reprsente quoi ta photo , je vois pas bien  ::?: 

un restau , une glise, un monument  ? 

si c'est une maison , elle doit tre difficile  meubler  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

De mmoire c'est une glise, de style viking. Ca vite les problmes d'ameublement  ::mouarf:: 

Les maisons taient plus basses.

----------


## rothen

> De mmoire c'est une glise, de style viking. Ca vite les problmes d'ameublement 
> 
> Les maisons taient plus basses.


ah oui ...alors pour une glise ...c'est joli  :;): 

en ce qui concerne mon ami ..ca y est ...un automobiliste vient de le retrouver grce  la photo dans le Dauphin ...donc une chose qui finit bien  ::ccool:: ...

----------


## shadowmoon

Vu que personne ne veut en mettre, je me dvoue :




> COMMENT DONNER UNE PILULE A UN CHAT
> 
> 1) Attrapez le chat et placez-le dans le creux de votre bras gauche comme si vous teniez un bb. Avec votre main droite, appliquez une pression de chaque ct de sa gueule en tenant la pilule dans votre main. Lorsque le chat ouvrira sa gueule, lancez la pilule  l'intrieur.
> Donnez-lui un peu de temps pour qu'il ferme sa gueule et avale.
> 
> 2) Ramassez la pilule du plancher et le chat du derrire du sofa. Placez le chat dans le creu de votre bras droit (pour viter la blessure  votre bras gauche) et rptez l'opration.
> 
> 3) Allez chercher le chat dans la chambre  coucher et jetez la pilule dtrempe.
> 
> ...





> Information utile pour les hommes qui dsirent perdre quelques kilos.
> Depuis un grand nombre d'annes nous savons que le sexe est un bon exercice, mais jusqu' rcemment personne n'avait fait dtude scientifique de la dpense calorique correspondante.
> Maintenant en voici les rsultats.
> 
> ENLEVER SES VTEMENTS
> 
> Avec son consentement
> 12 Calories
> 
> ...





> Un type sort d'un bistrot, compltement ivre.
> Peu aprs, un second en sort, mais il est clair.
> Tous deux se dirigent vers le parking afin de rcuprer leur voiture respective.
> Le second remarque que le premier titube beaucoup et qu'il passe la main sur le toit d'une voiture, puis s'loigne tant bien que mal, puis il passe la main sur le toit d'une autre puis s'loigne, et ainsi de suite avec quelques vhicules du parking.
> - Intrigu, le gars  jeun l'interpelle :
> " J'peux savoir ce que tu fais ? "
> - L'autre marmonne :
> " J'essaie de retrouver ma voiture... "
> - "Et je peux savoir comment tu comptes la reconnatre ? "
> - " La mienne a un gyrophare..."





> Guide pour dcoder les petites annonces du type "recherche de l'me sur"
> 
> Annonces crites par des FEMMES:
>  dans la quarantaine: 48-49 ans
>  libre: La ville est passe dessus
>  athltique: Nas pas de seins
>  recherche la beaut intrieure avant tout: Laide
>  trs belle apparence: Menteuse
>  sourire contagieux: Niaise
> ...





> AVOCAT: Docteur, avant de faire votre autopsie, avez-vous vrifi le pouls?
> TMOIN: Non.
> AVOCAT: Avez- vous vrifi la pression sanguine ?
> TMOIN: Non.
> AVOCAT: Avez-vous vrifi s'il respirait ?
> TMOIN: Non.
> AVOCAT: Alors, il est possible que le patient ait t vivant quand vous avez commenc l'autopsie
> TMOIN: Non.
> AVOCAT: Comment pouvez-vous en tre certain, Docteur?
> ...





> C'est une sage femme qui se rend chez le boucher.
> - Bonjour, je voudrais 450g de petite saucisse SVP.
> - Bien sur madame
> Et le boucher coupe un morceau qui pse pile poil 450g.
> - Un coup de chance...
> - Oh non, juste 30 ans de mtier madame.
> Elle se dit, je vais l'avoir et elle demande 225g de pt de tte. Et le boucher lui coupe un morceau de 225g.
> - Vous voyez que ce n'est pas un coup de chance!
> Quand tout  coup, on crie  l'aide car une femme est en train d'accoucher dans la rue, sur le trottoir.
> ...

----------


## Lung

> ca reprsente quoi ta photo , je vois pas bien 
> 
> un restau , une glise, un monument  ?


Une vieille glise norvgienne.
Je me demande si ce n'est pas une de celles que j'avais visit.

----------


## Delias

Salut Shadowmoon

Tellement vrai celle sur le chat. j'suis rest pli en deux sur le buro pendant 10min au moins.
Au passage ma soeur en a un mauvais souvenir. Elle en est resortie en tat de choc aprs c'tre faire mordre au doit jusqu' l'os.
D'un autre ct c'est plus facile avec un matous qu'une chatte, (Aahh ces filles)

A+

Delias

----------


## rothen

ah Thomas , je me suis rgale avec ce que tu as mis  ::zoubi:: 

me suis reconnue dans plusieurs pour donner la pilule au chat  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , pas trouv sur internet la position du lustre italien  :8O:  ..moi , les images , il y a vraiment que des lustres  ::?: ..alors c'est quoi ? 

en ce qui concerne la dfinition des nanas .donc je suis blonde ...et jeune de coeur  ::mouarf:: 



> D'un autre ct c'est plus facile avec un matous qu'une chatte, (Aahh ces filles)


oui , mais le Pb , c'est que c'est les chattes qui en ont le plus besoin ..pour leur pilule du mois ...bon , c'est  moins frquent que pour les nanas ..c'est dj ca  :;): 

pour Lung , ca serait dans quel endroit ? 


bon ..l je vais un peu travailler ... tout-a-l'heure  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Shadowmoon, la dernire est un peu trash quand mme, mais excellente (tu remarqueras que Rothen s'est rgale  ::whistle:: ).

Rothen, heureux que tout se soit bien fini pour ton ami.

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre , pas trouv sur internet la position du lustre italien


Rpondu en mp

----------


## FirePrawn

Le chat, a m'a bien fait rire !
Et a m'a fait penser  ce qui suit :




> Extraits du journal intime du *chien* :
> Jour n 180
> 08h00 : Chouette, de la pte pour chien ! Ce que je prfre !
> 09h30 : Chouette, une sortie en voiture ! Ce que je prfre !
> 09h40 : Chouette, une promenade ! Ce que je prfre !
> 10h30 : Chouette, une sortie en voiture ! Ce que je prfre !
> 11h30 : Chouette, de la pte pour chien ! Ce que je prfre !
> 12h00 : Chouette, les enfants ! Ce que je prfre !
> 13h00 : Chouette, la cour ! Ce que je prfre !
> ...





> Extraits du journal intime du *chat* :
> Jour n 152 :
> Mes ravisseurs continuent  me provoquer avec de bizarres petits objets
> pendouillant au bout dune ficelle. Ils se gavent de viande frache au
> dner pendant quils me forcent  manger des crales dshydrates. La
> seule chose qui maide  tenir le coup est lespoir dune vasion, et
> la maigre satisfaction que je retire de temps  autres de la
> destruction dun meuble. Demain, je mangerai peut-tre une autre plante
> de lappartement.
> ...

----------


## rothen

> Shadowmoon, la dernire est un peu trash quand mme, mais excellente (tu remarqueras que Rothen s'est rgale ).
> 
> Rothen, heureux que tout se soit bien fini pour ton ami.


 la dernire n'y tait pas quand j'ai lu le post ...c'est vrai que celle -l ,avec mon coeur d'artichaut , j'aime moins  ::calim2:: 

merci pour mon ami ..je sais pas encore dans quel tat est son fils , il a mis le message au moment ou il a appris qu'il a t retrouv pour rassurer

PS :ah ca y est , il vient de le mettre ..il est fatigu , mais sain et sauf  ::ccool:: ...je vais pouvoir aller bosser l'esprit tranquille  :;):  ..vous pouvez continuer  papoter , je viendrai voir votre prose plus tard  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Tellement vrai celle sur le chat. j'suis rest pli en deux sur le buro pendant 10min au moins.
> Au passage ma soeur en a un mauvais souvenir. Elle en est resortie en tat de choc aprs c'tre faire mordre au doit jusqu' l'os.


Chez moi on lui ouvre la gueule, on laisse tomber la pillule et on lui met de l'eau dans la bouche avec une pipette. A cause de l'eau, il avale et c'est bon (par contre la serviette autour des pattes du chat, c'est vital).

----------


## rothen

> Rpondu en mp


 euh ..pas eu , t'es sur ?  ::roll:: 

remarque , il n'y a pas urgence , j'en ai pas besoin pour ce soir  ::mouarf:: 

bien les tiennes aussi Sebast  :;):  mais moi pour le souris je me serai evanouie  ::mouarf:: 

bon , l je coupe direct internet ..sinon je suis trop curieuse et je reviens lire   ::mouarf:: 
 +

----------


## shadowmoon

> euh ..pas eu , t'es sur ?


Oui tu as reu le message  14 h 14




> En 2004
> 
> Si l'an pass, vous aviez achet pour 1000 Euros d'actions France Telecom, aujourd'hui, il vous resterait 159 Euros.
> 
> Si l'an pass, vous aviez achet pour 1000 Euros d'actions Vivendi, aujourd'hui, vous n'auriez plus que 70 Euros.
> 
> Si l'an pass, vous aviez achet pour 1000 Euros d'actions Alcatel, il vous resterait 170 Euros.
> 
> Si l'an pass, vous aviez achet pour 1000 Euros de caisses de Kronenbourg, vous auriez tout bu et aujourd'hui, il vous resterait encore 380 Euros de consigne.
> ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Sinon tu pouvais expliquer ici (photo avec rothen  l'appui) quitte  lui montrer.....

Comme a tu nous aurais tous instruit : rothen, nous et on aurait (oserais-je dire "enfin" ?) pu voir le visage de rothen  ::mouarf:: 




> Un novice arrive au Monastre , il devait aider  recopier les textes religieux qui trainaient. Il remarque que les moines recopient d'aprs des copies et non d'aprs les originaux. Il le fait remarquer au pre et lui dit que copier des copies, s'il y a une erreur, elle se transmettra dans les copies suivantes.
> Il lui rtorque qu'ils font a depuis des sicles mais que sa remarque est bonne.
> 
> Le pre descend le lendemain matin, dans les archives, personne n'y a mis les pieds depuis des lustres, et il commence  farfouiller. Il passe la journe et la nuit dedans et les moines commencent  s'inquiter.
> 
> Le novice dcide de descendre voir ce qui se passe. Et il dcouvre le Pre en train de se taper la tte contre le mur, le front ensanglant, les vtement dchirs. Le novice lui dit:
> 
> Mais que se passe t-il donc mon Pre?
> 
> Et le Pre lui rpond: C'tait pas Chastet mais Charit

----------


## giragu03

> Sinon tu pouvais expliquer ici (photo avec rothen  l'appui) quitte  lui montrer.....
> 
> Comme a tu nous aurais tous instruit : rothen, nous et on aurait (oserais-je dire "enfin" ?) pu voir le visage de rothen


Tu n'aurais mme pas regard le visage... Donc bon, a n'aurait servi  rien.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sinon tu pouvais expliquer ici (photo avec rothen  l'appui) quitte  lui montrer.....
> 
> Comme a tu nous aurais tous instruit : rothen, nous et on aurait (oserais-je dire "enfin" ?) pu voir le visage de rothen


Oui, pourquoi pas faire une dmonstration avec elle, je pense qu'elle pourrait apprcier.

Par contre, vu la position, non, peu de chance de voir son visage, et c'est trop risqu pour moi de la faire, je n'ai pas une carrure (au sens propre du terme) suffisante.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

au pire tant pis pour le visage....

Mais non guiragu, ce n'est pas shadowmoon que j'allais regarder  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> au pire tant pis pour le visage....
> 
> Mais non guiragu, ce n'est pas shadowmoon que j'allais regarder


Je n'en doute pas un instant... Mais tu n'allais pas regarder le visage de Rothen pour autant... Donc dire que tu veux ces photos pour le visage de Rothen est faux  ::langue::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'ai rien pig  l'histoire de photo l  ::koi::   ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'ai rien pig  l'histoire de photo l


Shadowmoon a parl de la position du lustre italien dans une de ses blagues et rothen ne sait visiblement pas  quoi cela correspond... Shadowmoon lui a expliqu par MP... comme je ne sais pas non plus (bien que d'aprs les indices laisss ensuie je commence  me faire une ide...), je lui ai demand de nous faire une photo de rothen et lui dans cette position histoire de tous nous instruire (pour rothen, un exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours et pour nous une image nous suffira...)

----------


## FirePrawn

> Shadowmoon a parl de la position du lustre italien dans une de ses blagues et rothen ne sait visiblement pas  quoi cela correspond... Shadowmoon lui a expliqu par MP... comme je ne sais pas non plus (bien que d'aprs les indices laisss ensuie je commence  me faire une ide...), je lui ai demand de nous faire une photo de rothen et lui dans cette position histoire de tous nous instruire (pour rothen, un exemple vau mieux qu'un long discours et pour nous une image nous suffira...)


Ok i got it !

----------


## shadowmoon

> (bien que d'aprs les indices laisss ensuite je commence  me faire une ide...)


Ah ?! je suis curieux de savoir o tu en est dans tes rflexions.



Sinon, c'est un bon rsum de la situation  ::ccool::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah ?! je suis curieux de savoir o tu en est dans tes rflexions.


Ben quand tu as parl de "carrure suffisante" j'en ai dduit qu'il fallait porter la partenaire et quand tu (ou peut tre quelqu'un d'autre je sais plus) as dit qu'on ne verrait pas le visage dans cette position, j'en est dduit qu'il tait cach (ou peut tre le mot exact est-ce "occup"  ::mouarf:: )....

Aprs je fais peut tre fausse route....

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ben quand tu as parl de "carrure suffisante" j'en ai dduit qu'il fallait porter la partenaire


Oui bien vu




> j'en est dduit qu'il tait cach (ou peut tre le mot exact est-ce "occup" )....


Ah non pas du tout, c'est juste que selon le cadrage, on verra ou non les visages




> Aprs je fais peut tre fausse route....


Donc  moiti

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Envoy par magicbisous-nours
> 
> 
> Ben quand tu as parl de "carrure suffisante" j'en ai dduit qu'il fallait porter la partenaire
> 
> 
> Oui bien vu
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai quand mme fait une recherche rapide sur mon tlphone mais je n'ai rien trouv o il fallait porter la partenaire... je ferais des recherches plus approfondies (c'est de circonstances  ::mouarf:: ) ce soir...

----------


## shadowmoon

> je ferais des recherches plus approfondies


Avec google et les bons mot-cls, tu devrais trouver assez rapidement  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

Ya pas vraiment besoin de porter non plus  ::whistle::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ya pas vraiment besoin de porter non plus


Hein ?! de quoi tu parles ?

Si tu parles du "lustre italien", je peux t'assurer que la fille doit tre porte, sinon c'est une autre position, avec un nom diffrent.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ya pas vraiment besoin de porter non plus


'tain mme le "petit jeune" connat mieux que moi.......

 (de honte, hein...)

[edit]



> Hein ?! de quoi tu parles ?
> 
> Si tu parles du "lustre italien", je peux t'assurer que la fille doit tre porte, sinon c'est une autre position, avec un nom diffrent.


Ah tu me rassures Shadowmoon... En mme temps tu sembles VRAIMENT cal sur le sujet... Tu apprends le kamasutra par coeur tous les soirs ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tu apprends le kamasutra par coeur tous les soirs ?


Non, disons que j'ai de l'exprience pratique dans ce domaine ...  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Hein ?! de quoi tu parles ?
> 
> Si tu parles du "lustre italien", je peux t'assurer que la fille doit tre porte, sinon c'est une autre position, avec un nom diffrent.


En effet, j'ai t tromp par Google Image ! Il y a bien du portage  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

ah ca y est Thomas , j'ai reu :;): 

ben non , je connaissais pas du tout ..comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours  ::mouarf:: 

par contre on peut pas faire ca partout , surtout si le mec est grand  ::mouarf:: 

..et en plus , il faut un lustre  ::whistle2::  

mais ca devrait me plaire ce genre de truc  ::salive:: 

par contre pour le visage , c'est vrai , il a des chances d'tre cach par le lustre  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas c'est bien ,avec ce "lustre italien "  on est entrain de revenir  l'origine du post ..identification de matriel  ::mouarf2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Non, disons que j'ai de l'exprience pratique dans ce domaine ...


OK  partir de ce soir je demande  ma copine qu'on comble cette lacune (aprs 8 ans ensemble il serait temps....  ::aie:: )  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> ah ca y est Thomas , j'ai reu
> 
> ben non , je connaissais pas du tout ..comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours 
> 
> par contre on peut pas faire ca partout , surtout si le mec est grand 
> 
> ..et en plus , il faut un lustre  
> 
> mais ca devrait me plaire ce genre de truc 
> ...


Ouaip typiquement avec mes 1m88, c'est un peu chaud, faut d'la hauteur sous plafond  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Non, disons que j'ai de l'exprience pratique dans ce domaine .


 ah , c'est bon  savoir  :;): 

tu donnes des cours ...du soir  ::roll::  ..je m'inscrirai bien , je dois avoir des lacunes dans ce domaine  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre on peut pas faire ca partout , surtout si le mec est grand


C'est clair qu'il ne doit pas tre trop grand non plus, mais la grande taille du garon facilite quand mme bien les choses.




> ..et en plus , il faut un lustre


pas forcement, a peut aussi tre autre chose de similaire, comme un cadre de porte ou de fentre, du moment que c'est  la bonne hauteur.




> en tous cas c'est bien ,avec ce "lustre italien "  on est entrain de revenir  l'origine du post ..identification de matriel


Oui, si on veut, mais de faon (trs) indirecte






> tu donnes des cours ...du soir  ..je m'inscrirai bien , je dois avoir des lacunes dans ce domaine


Je peux ventuellement me dplacer  domicile si c'est pas trop loin  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

> ah , c'est bon  savoir 
> 
> tu donnes des cours ...du soir  ..je m'inscrirai bien , je dois avoir des lacunes dans ce domaine


Personne n'y croit !  ::sm::

----------


## giragu03

> Ouaip typiquement avec mes 1m88, c'est un peu chaud, faut d'la hauteur sous plafond


J'ai la hauteur sous plafond (3,20m) mais pas la partenaire... Ca pose autant de problmes  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ouaip typiquement avec mes 1m88, c'est un peu chaud, faut d'la hauteur sous plafond


Ou alors tu trouve une fille de la bonne taille, a devrait pas tre trop dur non ?






> J'ai la hauteur sous plafond (3,20m) mais pas la partenaire


J'ai, hlas, moi aussi ce souci  ::cry::  et depuis trop longtemps  mon gout  ::piou::  ::piou::  ::piou::

----------


## FirePrawn

Certes, avec une naine a peut le faire  ::aie:: 

Bonne soire  tous et  demain  ::):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Envoy par giragu03
> 
> 
> J'ai la hauteur sous plafond (3,20m) mais pas la partenaire... Ca pose autant de problmes 
> 
> 
> J'ai, hlas, moi aussi ce souci  et depuis trop longtemps  mon gout


On est en train de te ngocier rothen, a ne te suffit pas ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> On est en train de te ngocier rothen, a ne te suffit pas ?


J'ai bien remarqu le truc, et mon intervention allait dans ce sens, j'ai juste "ajout de l'eau au moulin" en toute subtilit.  


(enfin plus ou moins  ::aie:: )

----------


## rothen

> Personne n'y croit !


 ah si si , je t'assure ..j'ai des lacunes j'en suis sre  ::mouarf:: 





> Je peux ventuellement me dplacer  domicile si c'est pas trop loin


ah , ca c'est gentil ...c'est beau l'esprit de sacrifice quand mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ah si si , je t'assure ..j'ai des lacunes j'en suis sre


A mon avis, FirePrawn parlait de l'autre partie de ta phrase, celle qui concernait ton hypothtique inscription  des cours du soir concernant ce domaine, avec, en plus, ma personne en guise de "professeur".

Et permets moi dtre, moi aussi, assez septique concernant ta volont de t'instruire dans ces conditions.

[edit aprs celui de rothen]





> Envoy par shadowmoon
> 
> Je peux ventuellement me dplacer  domicile si c'est pas trop loin 
> 
> 
> ah , ca c'est gentil ...c'est beau l'esprit de sacrifice quand mme



Ah ! Bien, du coup mon scepticisme en prend un sacr coup l.

[/edit]

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> ah si si , je t'assure ..j'ai des lacunes j'en suis sre 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par shadowmoon
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as des lacunes et lui non, et il est prt  se dplacer (et, oserais-je le dire, qu'il possde la fougue de la jeunesse.... Enfin, je crois  ::mouarf:: )

Il t'en faut plus rothen ? Un deuxime (ou plus ?) peut tre ?
 ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Il t'en faut plus rothen ? Un deuxime (ou plus ?) peut tre ?


 non ...non ..1 me suffit largement .. :;): ..je me demande mme si ca fait pas de trop  ::mouarf:: 

mais je sais pas pourquoi , j'ai l'impression que l on a un peu draill  ::wow:: 

bon ..on va essayer de se recadrer pour demain ...tiens , ca fait longtemps qu'on a plus parler tricot  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Vous tes graves ... j'aime a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Vous tes graves ...


compltement  ::cfou:: 
C'est une annexe du chat ici  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Vous tes graves ...


J'approuve, a devient n'importe quoi...
Il n'y avait aucune allusion dans ce que j'ai dit (c'tait juste un constat, mais visiblement j'aurais mieux fait de ne rien dire...) et c'est parti dans un dlire total...
En fait comme je ne sais pas trop quoi vous proposer  couter, je vous fais profiter de ce que je viens d'entendre  la radio :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx7vKvQ4axQ"]Richard Gotainer - Le Youki - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## FirePrawn

Bien le bonjour au milieu du brouillard !

@shadow : si si je parlais bien de ses "lacunes". Personnellement, j'y crois pas  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Heuuu, tez moi un doute, serait-ce notre Rothen sur le ring, prte au combat ?

Elle a l'air motive,  quoi je sais pas mais motive (et motivante aussi)  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Heuuu, tez moi un doute, serait-ce notre Rothen sur le ring, prte au combat ?
> 
> Elle a l'air motive,  quoi je sais pas mais motive (et motivante aussi)


Si t'appelles a un combat....
Ceci dit Rammstein est d'accord avec toi : 



> L'amour est une guerre. Le sexe est une bataille


En revanche je ne me souviens plus s'il dit a dans une chanson ou si je l'ai simplement lu sur leur site  l'poque o j'coutais encore.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si t'appelles a un combat....
> 
> Ceci dit Rammstein est d'accord avec toi : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				L'amour est une guerre. Le sexe est une bataille


Dommage qu'en rgle gnrale, nous ne combattions pas  armes gales avec nos adversaires.

@sevyc64

Je naurais aucune honte  perdre face  une telle adversaire (quoique je l'aurai prfr brune)

----------


## rothen

ah ben ca commence fort ce matin  ::lol:: 

tres intellectuel le youki  ::mouarf::  ..ils ont reussi  en vendre ?

pour Yves ..non , c'est pas moi ..moi j'ai les yeux bleus  ::yaisse:: 


sinon , pour ceux qui ne le savent pas , aujourd'hui c'est beaujolais  :;): 



quelqu'un l'a dj gout ou compte le faire ? 

moi pas encore ..j'attends la grande fiesta de ce soir ...c'est une tradition que je ne loupe pas ...ca vous tonne j'en suis sre  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> quelqu'un l'a dj gout ou compte le faire ?


Sans moi, joker, je n'aime vraiment pas le gout du vin, ni celui champagne et  autre "ptillant" ! Au grand d'une partie de ma famille d'ailleurs.




> j'attends la grande fiesta de ce soir ... ca vous tonne j'en suis sr


AH ! oui, en effet a mtonne que tu arrive  patienter aussi longtemps  ::whistle2::  ::whistle2::  ::whistle2:: 






 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

> quelqu'un l'a dj gout ou compte le faire ?


NON surement pas !!!




> Sans moi, joker, je n'aime vraiment pas le gout du vin, ni celui champagne et  autre "ptillant" !


Appeler le Beaujolais nouveau, du vin, est une insulte  tous les grands et moins grands cru que compte nos terroirs franais 
Est mme quelque part une insulte au mtier de vigneron.

----------


## giragu03

> NON surement pas !!!
> 
> 
> Appeler le Beaujolais nouveau, du vin, est une insulte  tous les grands et moins grands cru que compte nos terroirs franais 
> Est mme quelque part une insulte au mtier de vigneron.


En fait c'est oser appeler Beaujolais nouveau les saloperies que les grandes surfaces vendent sous cette appellation le problme.

On est d'accord que le Beaujolais nouveau n'est pas un grand vin, mais un vrai Beaujolais nouveau est tout--fait correct (j'ai eu l'occasion il y a une quinzaine d'annes d'en boire venant d'un vrai viticulteur, a n'a rien  voir avec les salets qui sont vendues sous ce nom).

Je garde toujours en tte une saloperie bue l'anne o le Beaujolais nouveau tait cens avoir un got de banane : il avait un got de Bams (vous savez, les bananes Haribo...), le genre de got que rien ne peut avoir naturellement.

Donc, que vous disiez que le Beaujolais nouveau est mauvais, pas de souci,  condition d'avoir got du vrai Beaujolais nouveau...

----------


## shadowmoon

> En fait c'est oser appeler Beaujolais nouveau les saloperies que les grandes surfaces vendent sous cette appellation le problme.
> 
> ...
> 
> Je garde toujours en tte une saloperie bue l'anne o le Beaujolais nouveau tait cens avoir un got de banane : il avait un got de Bams (vous savez, les bananes Haribo...), le genre de got que rien ne peut avoir naturellement.


Avec ce genre de discours, tu t'entendrais bien avec une grande partie de ma famille, ils taccueilleraient  bras ouverts

----------


## sevyc64

> En fait c'est oser appeler Beaujolais nouveau les saloperies que les grandes surfaces vendent sous cette appellation le problme.
> 
> On est d'accord que le Beaujolais nouveau n'est pas un grand vin, mais un vrai Beaujolais nouveau est tout--fait correct (j'ai eu l'occasion il y a une quinzaine d'annes d'en boire venant d'un vrai viticulteur, a n'a rien  voir avec les salets qui sont vendues sous ce nom).
> 
> Je garde toujours en tte une saloperie bue l'anne o le Beaujolais nouveau tait cens avoir un got de banane : il avait un got de Bams (vous savez, les bananes Haribo...), le genre de got que rien ne peut avoir naturellement.
> 
> Donc, que vous disiez que le Beaujolais nouveau est mauvais, pas de souci,  condition d'avoir got du vrai Beaujolais nouveau...


Le problme n'est pas d'avoir gout ou non un (vrai) beaujolais nouveau. Il existe partout des petits producteurs qui font des produits excellents mais qui sont totalement invisible et inaudible devant les gros industriels du march.

Le problme est dappeler Vin, Le Beaujolais Nouveau, cette saloperie infme qui nous est servie dans tous les magasins et bistrot de France le 3me we de novembre, ce truc dont tout un chacun connais le nom et l'associe au terroir du mme nom. Ce produit est une insulte au vin, au mtier de viticulteur,  cette rgion productrice par ailleurs de trs bon vin. Je ne comprend pas comment ces producteurs l peuvent tolrer et cautionner un tel produit qui, pour bon nombre de gens, est reprsentatif des vins de la rgions. J'ai eu l'occasion de gouter durant mes classes au service militaire (c'tait en octobre 96) quelques vins modestes des contre-forts de Dijon,  cot de ce Beaujolais Nouveau, ils passent pour des grands crus.

D'ailleurs je serais curieux de savoir do vient rellement de Beaujolais Nouveau, d'Ukraine, de Bielo-Russie, d'Australie, ... ? 
Il parait qu'il se consomme, uniquement durant le 3me we de novembre plus de beaujolais nouveau que la moiti de la production des vignes de la rgion, toutes appellations confondues.

----------


## rothen

> AH ! oui, en effet a mtonne que tu arrive  patienter aussi longtemps


 eh si ..j'arrive tre raisonnable  :;): 

par contre , je pense que les beaujolais ont augment en qualit ...

enfin pour le nouveau je vous dirai ca demain  :;):  enfin si j'arrive  me lever  ::mouarf:: ..  



> D'ailleurs je serais curieux de savoir do vient rellement de Beaujolais Nouveau, d'Ukraine, de Bielo-Russie, d'Australie, ... ? 
> Il parait qu'il se consomme, uniquement durant le 3me we de novembre plus de beaujolais nouveau que la moiti de la production des vignes de la rgion, toutes appellations confondues.


je ne pense pas qu'il vienne d'ailleurs que de France ...comment on peut voir ca ? 
Sinon , pour la consommation c'est normal si tout le monde fait comme moi , j'en consomme que le jeudi et le samedi du beaujolais ..plus aprs  :;): 


mais si vous ne ftez pas les "grands venements " comme ca  ::mouarf::  , vous ftez quoi vous ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Le problme est dappeler Vin, Le Beaujolais Nouveau, cette saloperie infme qui nous est servie dans tous les magasins et bistrot de France le 3me we de novembre, ce truc dont tout un chacun connais le nom et l'associe au terroir du mme nom.


Le sens de mon propos tait de dire que le problme est d'appeler Beaujolais Nouveau cette saloperie infme qui nous est servie dans tous les magasins et bistrots de France le 3me we de novembre. Les gens associent donc le Beaujolais Nouveau  ce truc qu'il faudrait plutt comparer  de la Villageoise...
Je pense qu'on est d'accord sur l'ensemble.

----------


## lper

Coucou,

aie c'est juste, le beaujolais, nous on a un Evian un grand artiste qui le chante !!

il est des ntres....

Et puis la clbre [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HTSFkuV_Ls"]mouche bleue[/ame], a existe vraiment comme picerie !  ::mouarf:: 

Venez tous ce soir au Saint-Andr pour fter avec lui !!  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

Un collgue veut d'arriver avec du beaujolais nouveau et de quoi faire un bon et grand repas "campagnard", je sens que nous allons tre vraiment trs productif cette aprs midi  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 





> mais si vous ne ftez pas les "grands venements " comme ca, vous ftez quoi vous ?


Si ca peux te rassurer, l'anne dernire, les 50 ans de mariage de mes grand parents a t un grand moment... Une grande runion familiale de presque 90 personnes. Nous avons taler la fte sur 3 jours, du vendredi au dimanche et beaucoup avaient pos une jour de cong le lundi pour en mesure de s'en remettre. 

Et dans ma famille, assez nombreuse, entre les (anniversaires de) mariages, les naissances, les baptmes et autres, nous avons notre lot de "grands vnements".

----------


## Loceka

> mais si vous ne ftez pas les "grands venements " comme ca  , vous ftez quoi vous ?


Ben nous on fait de rels grands vnements, comme le Jour de la Serviette.
Des vnements qui ont marqu l'Histoire, pas une fte de la piquette !

----------


## Lady

Je suis assez classique je fte les anniversaire, nol, le nouvelle an ect ...

Y a bien un truc mais comme a tombe au moment de 2 ftes existante a se vois pas : je fte la naissance et la mort de Lady Oscar ( ::aie:: ) (Voir dessin anim du mme nom) le 25 dcembre et le 14 juillet ... 
Et normalement je fait un dessin pour le 1er avril (une sirne normalement), halloween (avec au moins une citrouille) et le nouvel an (avec la date de la nouvelle anne) mais j'ai pas toujours le temps de les finir (du coup j'ai plein de dessin en cours sur mon pc ...)

----------


## ManusDei

Le 4 Mai ?

----------


## Bovino

Moi je fte tous les jours le retour du soleil... Ca fait parfois un peu mal au foie, mais c'est pas grave : un principe est un principe !

Quant au beaujolais nouveau, je le fte bien sr :  grandes lampes de vin de Bourgogne !  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Moi je fte tous les jours le retour du soleil... Ca fait parfois un peu mal au foie, mais c'est pas grave : un principe est un principe !


Ca dpend si t'es breton ou anglais tu bois autant que moi (c'est  dire pas du tout  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Bovino

> Ca dpend si t'es anglais...


Oh ! Pas d'insultes hein !  ::furieux::

----------


## VivienD

Bonjour,

Personnellement je fte Nol, le nouvel an et Pques. Par ailleurs, il m'arrive de faire la fte en l'honneur de la fte.  ::mouarf:: 
Concernant le beaujolais nouveau... en fait, je n'ai jamais t tent par ce vin: trop de publicit. Je prfre me tourner vers des valeurs sres ds qu'il s'agit de vin. Qu'est-ce que j'entends par valeurs sres? Vins de Bordeaux, du Mdoc, du Gabardan, du Tursan ou d'Armagnac; mais je ne dis pas non  un Juranon ou un Gewrztraminer.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Un collgue veut d'arriver avec du beaujolais nouveau et de quoi faire un bon et grand repas "campagnard", je sens que nous allons tre vraiment trs productif cette aprs midi


Repas termin, dclenchement du mode sieste pour une dure indtermine.

----------


## sevyc64

> Bonjour,
> 
> Personnellement je fte Nol, le nouvel an et Pques. Par ailleurs, il m'arrive de faire la fte en l'honneur de la fte. 
> Concernant le beaujolais nouveau... en fait, je n'ai jamais t tent par ce vin: trop de publicit. Je prfre me tourner vers des valeurs sres ds qu'il s'agit de vin. Qu'est-ce que j'entends par valeurs sres? Vins de Bordeaux, du Mdoc, du Gabardan, du Tursan ou d'Armagnac; mais je ne dis pas non  un Juranon ou un Gewrztraminer.


Essaye aussi le Madiran ou le Buzet, c'est des petits terroirs mais il y a de belle cuves aussi

----------


## FirePrawn

Dj dit hier, je ne fterai pas le Beaujolais. Je ne le fte pas d'habitude, mais l avec ma chrie enceinte, je vais pas boire tout seul  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Ah ben c'est bien  ::ccool::  , je vois que je ne suis pas la seule  faire des ftes , ca rassure  quelque part  ::mouarf:: 

Pour Laurent ...j'irai bien ...c'est juste un chouilla trop loin  ::mouarf:: 
Pour Lady : connais pas du tout Lady Oscar  ::calim2::  ..j'irai voir sur internet en rentrant de la gym 

sinon je vais rajouter la fte de la serviette  mon agenda  :;):  ..je connaissais pas du tout ..par contre je vais viter de fter tous les jours le retour du soleil..l ca ferait de trop ..enfin pour moi  ::mouarf:: 

je vois aussi que vous vous y connaissez pas mal en vin  , je les connais tous saul le Gabardan ..enfin , disons que ca me dit rien  ::roll:: 

alors Shadowmoon ..il est comment ce beaujolais ??

----------


## Rachel

> Ah ben c'est bien  , je vois que je ne suis pas la seule  faire des ftes , ca rassure  quelque part 
> 
> Pour Laurent ...j'irai bien ...c'est juste un chouilla trop loin 
> Pour Lady : connais pas du tout Lady Oscar  ..j'irai voir sur internet en rentrant de la gym 
> 
> sinon je vais rajouter la fte de la serviette  mon agenda  ..je connaissais pas du tout ..par contre je vais viter de fter tous les jours le retour du soleil..l ca ferait de trop ..enfin pour moi 
> 
> je vois aussi que vous vous y connaissez pas mal en vin  , je les connais tous saul le Gabardan ..enfin , disons que ca me dit rien 
> 
> alors Shadowmoon ..il est comment ce beaujolais ??


raction possible aprs de la 'piquette'   ::aie::  
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2vfh_les-bronzes-font-du-ski_fun"]Les bronzs font du ski - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x2vfh@@AMEPARAM@@x2vfh[/ame]

----------


## shadowmoon

> alors Shadowmoon ..il est comment ce beaujolais ??





> Sans moi, joker, je n'aime vraiment pas le gout du vin


Donc pas gout, par contre, d'aprs me collgues : rien de spcial, il a plutt une saveur assez sucre, un jus de raisin avec une pointe d'alcool comme une "crme de cassis" que vraiment un gout de vin.

@rotrevrep, c'est un de mes moments cultes du cinma francais, qui dmarre prcisment avec les tartines de "founes"

----------


## lper

> Pour Laurent ...j'irai bien ...c'est juste un chouilla trop loin


Ah ben dommage, a aurait t sympa, en plus y avait personne  la maison...J'avais dj invit des collgues  ce genre de soire intemporelle, on faisait un bel apro, un bon resto chasse et enfin on finissait en gnral...heu l je sais plus trop !   ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> il est comment ce beaujolais ??


Celui que j'ai got, je l'ai trouv assez intressant au niveau nez (on sent bien plusieurs fruits, mais pas senti la pche de vigne qu'on est cens trouver) ; mais alors au niveau bouche, je l'ai trouv acide et je n'ai pas retrouv les gots sus-cits (et j'ai lu "attention au mal de crne car il est trs souffr", je confirme qu'il file un petit peu mal au crne).

----------


## Nhaps

Moi le 22 Dcembre, je fait une grosse teuf avec tout les survivant de la plante ! 

 ::chin::  ::chin::  ::applo::  ::yaisse3::  ::yaisse3::  ::lahola::  ::yaisse1::  ::yaisse1::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::rire::

----------


## VivienD

> Moi le 22 Dcembre, je fait une grosse teuf avec tout les survivant de la plante !


Alors prpare-toi  faire la fte avec sept milliards de personnes.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

erf va falloir que j'arrange ca.

-Allo Vladimir, Barrack m'a dit que tu en avait une petite !


 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Moi le 22 Dcembre, je fait une grosse teuf avec tout les survivant de la plante !


Ya pas besoin de raison pour faire la fte  ::aie::  
Une envie suffit  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ya pas besoin de raison pour faire la fte  
> Une envie suffit


A moins que ce ne soit  :

" Ya pas de raison au besoin de faire la fte"  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Moi le 22 Dcembre, je fait une grosse teuf avec tout les survivant de la plante !


 Salut au petit nouveau  :;): 

oui , c'est vrai que certains ont prdit la fin du monde le 21 /12/2012 ...c'est la combientime fois qu'on nous l'annonce cette fin du monde ...vous vous souvenez des autres dates ? 

en ce qui concerne les bronzs font du ski ...j'adore ..c'est mon film culte , mme s'il commence  dater ,  chaque sjour ski je retrouve des moments du film ..et ca me fait rigoler  ::lol:: 

pour le beaujolais je prfrerai qu'il soit meilleur au gout qu'au nez et qu'il ne fasse pas mal  la tte ..comme chacun emmene une bouteille , j'essayerai des diffrents , il y en aura quand mme de bon dans le lot  ::mouarf:: 

bon , c'est pas tout ca , il faudrait peut-tre que je m'active  tout prparer , on sera quand mme entre 16 et 20 ...alors bonne soire  tous ...et je vous raconterai ca demain  :;): 

part contre , pas beaucoup d'histoires droles aujourd'hui ...vous schez ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonne soire rothen  ::): 

Et bonne soire  tous !

----------


## Bovino

> C'est trois nains qui ne savent pas quoi faire dans la vie.
> Ils tournent en rond chez eux et s'emmerdent svrement.
> 
> Un jour, l'un d'eux va voir les autres et leur dit :
> - Ca y est ! J'ai trouv un super truc  faire : comme je suis nain, j'ai les plus petites mains du monde, du coup, je vais aller au comit Guiness et faire valider mon record.
> 
> Les deux autres trouvent l'ide fantastique et l'accompagnent.
> Le nain reste plusieurs heures histoire de prendre les mesures, vrifier les prcdentes donnes, faire homologuer le record...
> Il ressort enfin et tout fier montre son beau diplme  ses deux comparses.
> ...

----------


## giragu03

> ...


Tu aurais pu dire FirePrawn, pour le responsable (X) a aurait t encore plus fun  ::ptdr:: 




> ...


C'est mon impression sur un verre de Beaujolais nouveau (en plus en ayant bu un punch avant, donc je n'tais pas forcment dans les meilleures conditions de dgustation) et de plus je ne prtends pas tre un spcialiste en nologie.
Pour les fins du monde, tu peux en trouver une liste  l'adresse suivante :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_d...a_fin_du_monde
Je me rends compte que, comme beaucoup ici prsents, j'ai rsist  beaucoup... Donc une de plus ou de moins...

----------


## Bovino

> Tu aurais pu dire FirePrawn, pour le responsable (X) a aurait t encore plus fun


Oui, c'est sr, mais l, c'tait en rapport  3385

----------


## giragu03

> Oui, c'est sr, mais l, c'tait en rapport  3385


Joli  ::ccool:: 
Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement, mais alors l  ::hola:: .

----------


## sevyc64

Hey mais c'est quoi cette attaque gratuite  ::furieux:: 

D'abords sache que lorsque je me suis prsent  la commission pour le record plus petit pnis je me suis fait refouler. Ils m'ont dit que le concours du plus grand c'tait le bureau d' cot.
Pourtant je suis plus petit qu'un taureau ou un lphant, je comprend pas pourquoi ils m'ont dit d'aller concourir pour le plus grand.




> Oui, c'est sr, mais l, c'tait en rapport  3385


Alors a, ce n'est pas un nain, mais un troll. Et un troll c'est un gant dans la mythologie scandinave, l'quivalent des titans grecs.

Revise tes Tolkiens, nain-posteur!

----------


## Alvaten

Un troll ca ? 



A part un vague aire de famille pour les cheveux je vois pas ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Un troll ca ?


Non, a ressemble plutt  rothen entoure par les personnes qui participent le plus  cette discussion.

----------


## Auteur

> Non, a ressemble plutt  rothen entoure par les personnes qui participent le plus  cette discussion.


On voit trs bien sevyc64  gauche avec ses long cheveux et Bovino au centre avec ses cornes.  ::mrgreen::  Par contre les deux autres je vois pas trop qui a peut tre  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

le petit a doit tre une femelle donc c'est moi ? 

(bonjour !!)

----------


## giragu03

> On voit trs bien sevyc64  gauche avec ses long cheveux et Bovino au centre avec ses cornes.  Par contre les deux autres je vois pas trop qui a peut tre


On voit que c'est l't au ple sud, il fait jour quasiment 24h sur 24h, les pingouins sont toujours rveills  ::aie:: 
Bonne journe, ici brouillard. Donc je me console en pensant que Blues Trottoir en avait aussi...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5on0D7YHc8"]Blues Trottoir - Un Soir de Pluie - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

Il n'a pas le droit de me citer dans une blague, sinon je dmissionne !

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

alors compte rendu de ma soire beaujolais ...super sympa  ::ccool:: 

couche  3 h et rveil en pleine forme , absolument pas mal au crane ...et c'est pas faute d'avoir test ::mouarf:: 

bon , dans l'ensemble , comme on en a gout pas mal , pas trop mauvais  :;):  certains un peu acide bien sur , certains fort gout de pche , mais il y en avait aussi de trs bons  :;): 

bien ri dj ce matin avec votre histoire de troll  ::lol::

----------


## FirePrawn

3h du mat  ::aie:: 

Ca fait bien longtemps que j'me suis pas couch si tard tiens  ::haha::

----------


## rothen

> 3h du mat



ben oui , l je me suis couche plus tt ..on est en semaine ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Quelle dcadence !

----------


## shadowmoon

Comme demand par certain(e)s, un petit moment d'humour :




> 22 faons de savoir si vous tes vieux ou pas :
> 
> Tout fait mal... et ce qui ne fait pas mal, ne fonctionne plus;
> 
> L'clat de vos yeux vient du soleil quand il frappe le foyer de vos lunettes;
> 
> Vous vous sentez comme le lendemain de la veille mais il n'y a pas eu de veille;
> 
> Votre petit livre noir ne contient que des noms commenant par Dr.;
> ...





> La scne se passe dans un bar. Deux amis discutent.
> - Tu sais pas quoi, je viens de m'acheter la dernire Peugeot toute lectrique.
> - Ah, c'est bien a, c'est conomique, a pollue pas, c'est bien !
> - Nan nan, je m'en fous a, je l'ai achete parce que a fait pas de bruit.
> Comme a quand je rentre  4 heures du mat, ben a ne fait pas debruit.
> Puis j'ai achet un portail lectrique tlcommand, mont sur vrins hydrauliques, comme a, quand j'arrive, j'appuie sur un bouton et a ouvre le portail sans faire de bruit.
> Puis j'ai achet aussi un revtement spcial pour mon goudron, quand je roule dessus, a fait pas UN bruit dis donc, dans la maison, t'entends rien, mais alors RIEN du tout.
> J'ai aussi molletonn la niche de mon chien, comme a quand je rentre, il m'entend pas, il aboie pas et pis mme s'il aboyait, a s'entendrait pas dans la maison.
> J'ai mont ma porte de garage aussi sur vrin hydraulique et j'ai mis dans mon garage le mme revtement que dans mon parking.
> ...





> Deux jeunes amis tout frachement maris, Didier et Muriel, sont passs nous rendre visite dimanche dernier.
> A un certain moment, la conversation aborda le thme des enfants.
> Muriel, la jeune pouse, tant plutt du genre maternelle, nous dclara :
> - Moi je veux trois enfants.
> Visiblement Didier et Muriel n'taient pas sur la mme longueur d'onde.
> Je demandais alors  Didier ce que lui souhaitait :
> - Oh pour moi, a ne sera pas plus de deux ! Aprs le deuxime, je me fais vasectomiser ! Comme a, tranquille !
> Muriel lui rpondit du tac-au-tac :
> - Eh bien j'espre que tu aimeras le troisime comme si il tait le tiens...





> Femme,
> 
> Si tu penses tre grosse, c'est probablement vrai. Ne me pose pas la question, je refuserai d'y rpondre.
> 
> Si tu veux quelque chose, il suffit de le demander. Mettons les choses au point : nous sommes simples. Nous ne comprenons pas les demandes indirectes subtiles.
> 
> Les demandes indirectes directes ne fonctionnent pas.
> 
> Les demandes indirectes videntes ne fonctionnent pas non plus. Dis les choses comme elles sont.
> ...





> Psycho, cours pratiques.
> Le prof explique  ses lves,
> - Aujourd'hui nous allons exprimenter les moyens de faire parvenir une personne au comble de l'exaspration
> Il dcroche un tlphone, appelle une personne dniche au hasard de l'annuaire, puis demande  l'interlocutrice,
> - Bonjour madame, pourrais-je parler  M. Martin s'il vous plat ?
> La brave dame de rpondre, surprise,
> - Vous faites erreur monsieur, il n'y a pas de M. Martin ici ...
> (Heureusement, sans quoi l'histoire serait un flop)
> Le professeur s'excuse, raccroche, puis la rappelle,
> ...





> Aprs avoir frquent ma fiance pendant un an, nous avons dcid de nous marier le mois prochain.
> Ma future belle-soeur est gniale et en plus terriblement sexy.
> Elle s'est occupe toute seule de tous les prparatifs : mariage, glise, musique, photographe, dner, fleurs, etc. Hier elle m'a demand de passer chez elle pour revoir une dernire fois la liste des invits.
> 
> Arriv chez elle, elle m'accueille en dshabill semi-transparent, dit qu'elle me trouve tre un homme trs attirant, que dans un mois je serais mari et que plus rien ne sera possible aprs a, et donc qu'elle souhaiterait qu'on fasse l'amour pour qu'elle ne regrettes rien.
> 
> Ensuite elle se lve et se dirige trs sensuellement vers la chambre  coucher.
> 
> Je suis rest debout, surpris et surtout trs excit, ne voulant pas louper une telle occasion, je me dirige vers la chambre. Mais,  ce moment, je me souviens que j'ai laiss des prservatifs dans la boite  gant de ma voiture. Je me suis donc dirig en courant vers la porte de sortie.
> ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Ah a fait du bien de rire ! Merci !

----------


## giragu03

> Quelle dcadence !


Pfff, il faut crire Dcadanse (demande  Gainsbourg et Birkin)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnXMyODihKY"]Jane Birkin & Serge Gainsbourg - La Dcadanse - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

ahahah shadowmoon, la dernire est juste gniale

----------


## FirePrawn

Je note pour la prochaine fois gira'  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> ahahah shadowmoon, la dernire est juste gniale



Personnellement ma prfr est celle sur l'nervement avec le psy

----------


## Nhaps

> Personnellement ma prfr est celle sur l'nervement avec le psy


Oui mais celle la je la connaissais deja  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

> Personnellement ma prfr est celle sur l'nervement avec le psy





> Oui mais celle la je la connaissais deja


Ben  priori, shadowmoon aussi la connaissait dj...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ben  priori, shadowmoon aussi la connaissait dj


Be carefull, Captain Obvious is back !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

Lapin compris  ::koi::

----------


## Bovino

@FirePrawn : shadowmoon (qui a racont l'histoire) dit que sa prfre est celle du psy. Nhaps rpond que lui non parce qu'il la connaissait dj. Mais  priori, si shadowmoon l'a raconte, c'est que lui aussi la connaissait dj...

----------


## shadowmoon

> @FirePrawn : shadowmoon (qui a racont l'histoire) dit que...


Je pense que FirePrawn sinterrogeait plutt sur ma rfrence  Captain Obvious, du coup j'ai dit mon prcdent message pour ajouter un lien.

----------


## FirePrawn

Ah c'tait aussi con que a  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

::mouarf3:: 

Bovino, le Lucky Luck de la logique.

ma prfre c'est la dernire mme si je connais les deux !

----------


## Bovino

Bah oui, ds qu'il y a un bon mot  faire (mme mauvais  ::aie:: ), je suis toujours l !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

au fait une petite question, j'ai commenc  lire ce sujet, jusqu' se qu'il n'y est pu de matriel  identifier, c'tait vraiment sympa de voir des trucs sortir d'un autre age pour la plupart. Alors je me suis demand mais quel age  Rothen, pour avoir des choses pareils.

Les gars, vous avez russi  avoir l'age de Rothen en 180 pages ?  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> au fait une petite question, j'ai commenc  lire ce sujet, jusqu' se qu'il n'y est pu de matriel  identifier, c'tait vraiment sympa de voir des trucs sortir d'un autre age pour la plupart. Alors je me suis demand mais quel age  Rothen, pour avoir des choses pareils.
> 
> Les gars, vous avez russi  avoir l'age de Rothen en 180 pages ?


Question pose quelques pages avant, et tu n'auras pas la rponse de toute faon  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Alors je me suis demand mais quel age  Rothen, pour avoir des choses pareils.
> 
> Les gars, vous avez russi  avoir l'age de Rothen en 180 pages ?


Tout n'est pas  elle loin de l, beaucoup de ce bazar tait dans le garage de son ancien mari (si je me souviens bien).

Concernant l'age de rothen, si tu a une me de splologue, et en fouillant bien dans les profondeurs de cette discussion, tu devrais trouver le passage o nous en parlons.

----------


## Auteur

> le petit a doit tre une femelle donc c'est moi ? 
> 
> (bonjour !!)


tu n'es pas si vieille quand mme ?  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

Rothen 53 ans
Lady 27 ans

C'etait facile

----------


## FirePrawn

Elles vont tre ravies  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

Apparemment, y'a que les filles qui t'intressent...  ::whistle:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNfrbNW790k"]DANY BRILLANT - Y'a que les Filles qui m'intressent - 1991 - YouTube[/ame]

*EDIT :*
J'ai grill giragu03 sur ce coup l !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Nhaps

C'est une technique de bluff, suivant la reaction je sais si c'est plus, moins, ou la bonne rponse, mais chut

----------


## ManusDei

> Les gars, vous avez russi  avoir l'age de Rothen en 180 pages ?


Oui, 18 ans.

----------


## Lady

> Rothen 53 ans
> Lady 27 ans
> 
> C'etait facile



C'est presque a mais pas tout  fait (A 10% prt ...)
Et j'ai parler de mon age quelques part ? (c'est possible, en gnral j'vite mais a a pu m'chapper ...)

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est presque a mais pas tout  fait (A 10% prt ...)
> Et j'ai parler de mon age quelques part ? (c'est possible, en gnral j'vite mais a a pu m'chapper ...)


En fait, il a prch le faux pour connaitre le vrai et  la lecture de ta raction, son stratagme a trs bien fonctionn !

----------


## Nhaps

::bravo:: 

Et un mystre de rsolu un

----------


## FirePrawn

Du coup on connait aussi sa couleur de cheveux ?

----------


## Nhaps

sur sa fiche :
Dveloppeur, donc brune !

Ah pardon Dveloppeur Java , chtain clair

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

Super vos histoires  ::ccool::  et papotages ...on arrive fin de semaine ..et vous etes mme pas fatigu  ::mouarf:: 

pour mon age c'est bien sr manusdei qui a raison  ::zoubi:: 

merci Bovino pour Dany Brillant ...je l'ai vu et mme approch ..plusieurs fois ...enfin quand il tait encore trs sensuel  ::mouarf:: ..j'adorais 

Pour Nhaps , c'est trs bien d'avoir regard le matriel  identifier ...certains sont partis dans des muse ..j'aimerai faire pareil avec le Belinographe , mais je sais pas ou m'adresser , quelqu'un aurait une ide ? dommage qu'il dperisse dans ma cave  :;): 

Cet AM c'est scrabble ...alors ,pour moi ,  ce soir ..mais continuez  papoter ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> sur sa fiche :
> Dveloppeur, donc brune !
> 
> Ah pardon Dveloppeur Java , chtain clair


Et en plus c'est bon ....  ::aie::  T'as un tableau des mtiers / caractristique morphologique ??

----------


## Nhaps

Non, je connais trs bien le mtier....  ::wow:: 

dit l'tudiant en alternance..

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et en plus c'est bon ....  T'as un tableau des mtiers / caractristique morphologique ??



Pas la peine, vu que, la plupart du temps, les clichs sont juste des exagrations de la ralit. Du coup, en se rfrant  ces derniers, on a de grandes chances de tomber juste.

----------


## Alvaten

Je ne connaissait pas le clich qui disait que les developpeuse java tait chatain  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

> Je ne connaissait pas le clich qui disait que les developpeuse java tait chatain


moi non plus

----------


## Bovino

> Je ne connaissait pas le clich qui disait que les developpeuse java tait chatain


C'est pas un clich, c'est un axiome...

 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

Pre Bovin, c'est quoi un axiome ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Je ne connaissait pas le clich qui disait que les developpeuse java tait chatain


Ce qui expliquerais que ma meilleure ami de fac (developpeuse aussi) qui est blonde ne supporte pas le java ? Elle fait de l'objective-C pour des ITrucs.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce qui expliquerais que ma meilleure ami de fac (developpeuse aussi) qui est blonde ne supporte pas le java ? Elle fait de l'objective-C pour des ITrucs.


Pour aimer les iTrucs, il faut que ce soit une vraie blonde  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Moi il y a surtout une question qui me vient  l'esprit : les blondes savent coder ?!?!  :8O:  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Moi il y a surtout une question qui me vient  l'esprit : les blondes savent coder ?!?!


Non, c'est pour a qu'elle bosse sur iTruc  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors:: 

Un petit coucou au passage  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi il y a surtout une question qui me vient  l'esprit : les blondes savent coder ?!?!


J'en ai connu une, elle faisait du htmp/php. Maintenant elle est traductrice (d'anglais)  ::mouarf::  

Ca compte ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Cest une blonde et un geek qui viennent de faire lamour (comme quoi, tout peut arriver).
> Le lendemain, chacun raconte la soire avec les copains et copines.
> La blonde rejoint ses copines et commence  raconter :
> - Il ma porte dans ses bras, et puis il ma assise sur le bureau, et puis il a commenc  soulever ma jupe, puis  enlever ma culotte
> Les blondes en coeur :
> - Ah bon, tu portes une culotte ?
> 
> Le geek fait de mme avec ses autres potes geeks :
> - Voil, je lembrasse, je commence  la caresser, je la porte sur le bureau, juste  cot de son ordinateur
> ...






> Pourquoi une blonde jette-t-elle un seau d'eau sur son ordinateur ? 
> 
> Pour surfer sur internet !





> Comment sait-on qu'une blonde s'est servie de l'ordinateur ? 
> 
> Il y a du rouge  lvres sur le joystick !






> Pourquoi les blondes peuvent-elles passer deux jours entiers avec la hot line ? 
> - Elles croient que c'est vrai quand on leur dit "Veuillez ne pas quitter, nous allons vous rpondre dans quelques instants".





> Une blonde appelle la hotline. 
> - "J'ai install le modem interne et j'ai un gros problme ... Ca me fait trs mal quand je marche".





> Un homme remarque que sa voisine, qui est blonde, sort dehors regarder dans sa bote aux lettres toutes les 10 minutes. 
> Au bout d'une dizaine de fois, il s'approche d'elle et lui dit : 
> "Dites, vous venez voir dans votre bote aux lettres toutes les 10 minutes, qu'attendez-vous de si important ?" 
> La blonde rpond : 
> "Oh je n'attend rien de spcial, mais je ne comprends pas, il n'y a jamais rien dans ma bote aux lettres, et pourtant mon ordinateur n'arrte pas de me dire que j'ai du courrier !"





> Quelle est la diffrence entre une blonde et internet ? 
> - Tout le monde n'a pas t sur internet.

----------


## Bovino

> Ce qui expliquerais que ma meilleure ami de fac (developpeuse aussi) qui est blonde ne supporte pas le java ? Elle fait de l'objective-C pour des ITrucs.


CQFD  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cheetor

Deux semaines sans passer par ici, je vais en avoir de la lecture.
Nhaps => trs sympa tes blagues.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Deux semaines sans passer par ici, je vais en avoir de la lecture.


Ouch bon courage pour rattraper ton retard, si tu assez de cran pour le faire.

----------


## FirePrawn

> Ouch bon courage pour rattraper ton retard, si tu assez de cran pour le faire.


J'espre que d'ici mes prochaines vacances, plus personne ne postera ici  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> plus personne ne postera ici


P'tet ben qu'oui p'tet ben qu'non, en tout cas, nous avons comme objectif d'atteindre les 4 000 messages avant la fin du mois et je pense que nous avons atteint une vitesse de croisire suffisante pour russir.

----------


## FirePrawn

> P'tet ben qu'oui p'tet ben qu'non, en tout cas, nous avons comme objectif d'atteindre les 4 000 messages avant la fin du mois et je pense que nous avons atteint une vitesse de croisire suffisante pour russir.


J'suis en vacances en semaine 52 donc pas de soucis  ::D:

----------


## VivienD

> sur sa fiche :
> Dveloppeur, donc brune !
> 
> Ah pardon Dveloppeur Java , chtain clair


Je suis dveloppeur amateur en C/C++; quelle est la couleur de mes cheveux?

...

Et quel est l'ge du capitaine?
 ::dehors::

----------


## Nhaps

brun

67 ans

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis dveloppeur amateur en C/C++; quelle est la couleur de mes cheveux?


22 ans, brun, les cheveux courts.
Et si je rentre chez moi (o j'ai accs  facebook, entre autres), je dois pouvoir en trouver un peu plus, ou corriger d'ventuelles fausses affirmations  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

> Je suis dveloppeur amateur en C/C++; quelle est la couleur de mes cheveux?


Ton clitoris est beaucoup trop grand pour que a nous intresse...  ::whistle:: 

 ::dehors::  (ah ben non en fait : je suis toujours pas revenu de la fois prcdente !)

----------


## VivienD

En ce qui concerne la couleur de mes cheveux, c'est juste.

En ce qui concerne l'ge du capitaine, je laisse la place  Archibald...
Bachi-bouzouk! Moule  gaufres! Ostrogoth!
 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

Cheveux courts, dommage.

Si t'avais les cheveux longs, t'aurais pu correspondre  un mec de ma promo de BTS  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bon week-end  tous et  mardi ! (et ouais lundi cong crche ferm personne pour garder le fils, du coup je m'y colle  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Cheetor

Retard rattrap.

Effectivement, entre le lustre italien, le beaujolais nouveau et l'ge des filles, j'ai rat pas mal de choses.  ::cry:: 

Sinon, la blague du ticket de mtro tait nickel.

Bon week-end!

----------


## rothen

Et voil , encore une semaine de finie ..ca passe , ca passe ...et j'ai encore pas commenc mes bijoux pour les marchs de Nol , vais encore une fois devoir faire a au dernier moment faon intensive ...je me demande si un jour je serai raisonnable  ::wow:: ..bon , ca sera encore pas pour ce WE ..refiesta beaujolais, ben oui  ::mouarf::  ...comme dab courte nuit et derrire je devrais aller voir de superbes bijoux ( oui , enfin le genre que j'aime   ::mouarf2:: ) je vous mettrai ..peut-tre ..une photo lundi 

j'ai ador les blagues sur les blondes , c'est vrai qu'on m'en sort souvent ...mais comme j'avais aucun copain geek  , ca change  :;): 

une que je viens de voir ..et qui m'a fait pens  Bovino ...non , je sais pas pourquoi  ::whistle::  ::ange:: 


trognon le taureau non ?on voit vraiment que ca lui a fait plaisir   ::mouarf:: 

sur ce SUPER BON WE A TOUS 

et  lundi  ::zoubi::

----------


## Bovino

Ca m'a bien fait rire Rothen  ::mouarf:: 

Mais la vrit, ce serait plus un truc comme a :   ::rire::

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> [...]


Un grand classique  ::mouarf:: 

-392

----------


## rothen

oui ..je connaissais aussi  :;): 

mais avec un taureau qui ressemblait beaucoup moins  Bovino  ::mouarf:: 

enfin ca c'tait avant ....de connaitre ses possibilits  ::chin::  Bovino

----------


## Bovino

```

```

----------


## Lady

Bonjour  tous!

Je suis compltement explose !! Bb  eu du mal a dormir (pour une fois c'est moi et pas notre responsable X qui a priori n'est pas l aujourd'hui de toute faon)

J'ai du finir par campe dans la chambre de ma fille tellement des que je partais elle faisait la sirne d'alarme ... le sol c'est dure !! (Oui parce qu'en plus on a essayer de la mettre dans notre lit mais elle a pas voulu ... ma fille est bizarre)

Bon bonne nuit ... euh bonne journe

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour Lady et bonjour  toutes et tous,
Compltement explos aussi, j'ai fait du Jeujura (http://www.jeujouethique.com/maison-...s-jeujura.html pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas) grandeur nature tout le week-end... Je dcouvre des muscles dans mon corps grce aux courbatures de ce matin  ::(: 
Enfin, l'essentiel, c'est que l'abri de jardin est en place (bon il reste quelques bricoles  faire, encore srement de quoi y passer une ou deux journes...).
Une petite chanson pour Lady :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76PREH3da4k"]Bnabar - La berceuse (Acoustic / TV5Monde) - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe.

----------


## Bovino

::calin:: 

Allez, juste pour toi :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkmw5yrsRf0"]Vivien Savage - La Ptite Lady - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Lady

Merci ... mme si je peut pas les cout . Mon pc au boulot a pas de son (j'arrive pas a trouv de driver pour le chipset integr en plus).

Mais jcouterais a ce soir . Enfin la ptite Lady comme dans ma voiture je suis sur Nostalgie je l'entend de temps en temps ^^. L'autre je ne connais pas mais comme je pense de plus en plus a m'acheter le Cd de Bnabar (Toujours  cause de Nostalgie qui passe des extrait du nouvel album et j'aime bien) je pense que je vais aimer ^^.

----------


## sevyc64

Hello !




> LES 5 CHIRURGIENS...
> 
> Cinq chirurgiens discutent de leur profession dans une salle de repos  l'hpital. 
> 
> Le premier chirurgien commence: 
> 
> - J'aime avoir des comptables sur ma table d'opration. Lorsque vous les ouvrez, tout est numrot correctement  l'intrieur... 
> 
> - Ouais mais vous devriez voir les lectriciens! Tout est cod  la couleur  l'intrieur, impossible de se tromper, ajoute le deuxime. 
> ...



-384

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour commencer la semaine de bonne humeur :




> AUTOBUS: Vhicule qui roule deux fois plus vite quand on court aprs que lorsqu'on est dedans.
> 
> BANQUIER: Personne qui serait d'accord pour vous consentir un prt  la condition que vous lui apportiez la preuve que vous n'en avez pas besoin.
> 
> CAPITALISTE: Personne qui se rend en voiture climatis! de son bureau climatis  son club climatis pour y prendre un bain de vapeur.
> 
> CHANDAIL: Vtement que doit porter un enfant lorsque sa mre a froid.
> 
> CONSULTANT: se dit de celui qui consulte ta montre, te dit l'heure, et te fait payer la prestation.
> ...





> Comme je m'ennuyais  l'ecole j'ai dcid d'couter mes prof's et ben.. ils en disent des conneries...
> 
> Voici ma petite collection de perles aprs une anne scolaire !!! (elles sont toutes veridiques !)
> 
> Articules que a passe dans mon cerveau (histoire)
> 
> Dsol je ne tcoutais pas car je faisais des grimaces (hist.)
> 
> Ta bouche parle toute seule (sciences)
> ...

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

dj merci pour vos histoires et vos chansons  ::zoubi:: 

 ce lundi a l'air  dur pour beaucoup ..euh ..pour moi aussi   ::mouarf::  ..bon , l c'est sur de toutes faons si je lve pas le pied cette semaine ..je finis  l'osto  ::?:  ...est -ce qu'il y a un age o on devient raisonnable  ::roll::  ...moi je crois qu'il y a des gens qui seront toujours raisonnable ..et d'autres jamais   ::fou::  ...vous en pensez quoi vous ?

comme promis , les photos des bijoux que j'ai prfr  l'expo de ce WE 



 



oh oui ..pour moi c'est beaucoup plus beau qu'un diamant ..vous trouvez que je suis pas normale pour une nana  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Eh C'est ton ombre sur les photos ?  ::):  (Ca fait Hitchcock un peu)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Eh C'est ton ombre sur les photos ?


En toute logique, oui, tant donn que la personne dont nous voyons l'ombre est dans la position de quelqu'un prenant une photo.

Cette silhouette nous donne donc des indications sur le physique de rothen, et avec le logiciel adquat, on pourrait peut tre mme dterminer sa taille.


Sinon, concernant les super car, je suis plutt "old school", je prfre les 512 TR, M1, Seven, GT 40 shelby, Alpine A110, DB6 Vantage, Diablo Jota, Vector  et autres vrai bolides qui ncessite de relles comptences en pilotage, contrairement aux ersatz actuels qui peuvent tre conduits par tout bon conducteur.

----------


## rothen

> Cette silhouette nous donne donc des indications sur le physique de rothen, et avec le logiciel adquat, on pourrait peut tre mme dterminer sa taille.


alors l ..curieuse de voir si tu tombes juste ... ::mouarf::  

vas -y  :;):  ...mme si c'est une faon de prcher le faux pour savoir le vrai ...je ferai pas mystre de ma taile   :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Perso, en voyant l'ombre, je dirais approximativement 1m60, peut-tre 1.70

----------


## Lady

Pour calculer la taille exact il faudrais l'heure et l'endroit pour avoir la position du soleil ... aprs c'est de la trigo !!

----------


## Bovino

Pas compliqu...
La photo a t prise le 18/11/2012  12:55 avec un Panasonic DMC-FS7

----------


## sevyc64

12:55 ???

Vu l'tirement des ombres et la luminosit, je serais plutot parti sur du 16h, moi  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

La troisime, c'est  13h27.

----------


## giragu03

> Pas compliqu...
> La photo a t prise le 18/11/2012  12:55 avec un Panasonic DMC-FS7


A condition que l'appareil soit  l'heure, ce qui n'est pas garanti...

Puisqu'on en est avec les photos :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF8ZZSwSUDA"]My Lomo & Me (Je Photographie Des Gens Heureux) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

ouais ...enfin chacun disant un truc diffrent ...vous finirez bien par tomber juste  ::yaisse:: 

enfin , pour l'instant pas grand chose de bon  ::mouarf:: 

faux pour la taille ..juste peut-tre une photo  la bonne heure et encore :8O:  car si la 3eme est note 13H27 .. cette heure l on tait dj tous au restau ...euh t'as raison Guillaume ,  mon appareil photo ne doit pas tre rgl  la bonne heure  ::mouarf::  ...

en indication , ce genre de rencontre se fait toujours le dimanche matin ..ouais c'est pour ca que pour moi c'est dur ::wow::  , comme c'est le lendemain du samedi  ::mouarf::  , j'ai toujours que peu de sommeil , surtout quand comme l , c'est pas  cot  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Ah si c'est le matin alors, a serait plutt aux alentour de 9h-9h30, je dirais. 10H maxi pour la dernire car le soleil semble quand mme encore assez rasant.

----------


## rothen

honnetement , je ne sais pas  quelle heure elles ont t prises , comme j'en ai fait pas mal  ::calim2:: 

mais comme j'avais un autre RV avant pour retrouver la bande de copains  , on a d arriver  cet endroit vers 10H30 ..et repartir vers 12H30

bon , finalement ,  part dire au pif ma taille  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

::nono:: 

A 50cm prs, je suis quasiment certain que tu mesures 1m50  ::king::

----------


## rothen

> A 50cm prs, je suis quasiment certain que tu mesures 1m50



 ::mouarf2::  c'est incroyable Didier comme tu peux toujours tomber juste  ::mouarf:: 




> Sinon, concernant les super car, je suis plutt "old school", je prfre les 512 TR, M1, Seven, GT 40 shelby, Alpine A110, DB6 Vantage, Diablo Jota, Vector  et autres vrai bolides qui ncessite de relles comptences en pilotage, .


Ah j'adore aussi toutes celles que tu as cites , il y en avait d'ailleurs plusieurs de celles-l hier ..pas de Caterham , mais je connais trs bien car plusieurs de mes amis en ont ou avaient , mais un peu le mme genre avec une Ariel Atom , tu connais ? ..pas de berlinette non plus , ca c'est que dans les expo d'ancienne ..mais comme j'avais une 1600  :;): 

par contre , la Vector , ca me dit rien  ::roll::  tu peux mettre une photo que je vois si je connais ? 

bon alors pour ma taille ? moins d'1.60 ..ou plus d'1.70 ..ouais une chance sur 2  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> un peu le mme genre avec une Ariel Atom


C'est de la lessive portable ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> une Ariel Atom , tu connais ?


Non pas du tout, je vais aller voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre.




> par contre , la Vector , ca me dit rien


Voici la M12, voiture US de 1996



Moteur V12 lamborghini Diablo modifi, 48 soupapes
5707 cm, 492 chevaux  6 800 tr/mn, 576 Nm  5 200 tr/mn 

propulsion, boite manuelle 5 vitesse

poids de 1 600 Kg

0  100 km/h  en 4.8s, 400m DA en 12.7s, vitesse maxi  306 km/h

18 exemplaires fabriqus, dont 4 de "pr srie"

A l'poque, vendue 184 000 $, pour la version de base, sans options

----------


## rothen

> C'est de la lessive portable ?


 ::mouarf3:: 

en fait , c'est grace  la lessive ..que je me souviens du nom de cette voiture ...comme quoi la pub  ::mouarf:: 



> Voici la M12
> 
> 
> 
> 18 exemplaires fabriqus, dont 4 de "pr srie"


ah oui , j'aime beaucoup ...enfin faudrait tre difficile  ::mouarf:: 

mais s'il n'y a eu que 18 exemplaires de fabriqus , c'est un peu normal que je connaisse pas  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est un peu normal que je connaisse pas


Cette marque est un peu connue aux USA, car 2 M12 prpares ont particip au championnat IMSA

Ce n'est pas le seul modle de la marque, mais c'est ma prfre au niveau du design.

----------


## Auteur

> comme promis , les photos des bijoux que j'ai prfr  l'expo de ce WE 
> 
> oh oui ..pour moi c'est beaucoup plus beau qu'un diamant ..vous trouvez que je suis pas normale pour une nana


j'ai les mmes  la maison  l'chelle 1/43me  ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

Ah oui Auteur , t'aime bien aussi les voitures ?

dans cette gamme l , c'est laquelle ta prfre ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> Ah oui Auteur , t'aime bien aussi les voitures ?


en toute franchise, pas tellement  ::?:

----------


## VivienD

Je crois que je vais faire l'impasse sur ce sujet.  ::aie:: 

J'ai longtemps fait le con sur un vieux tracteur; dommage que ce ne ft pas un Massey Ferguson. Peut-tre est-ce pour a que je suis plus intress par les Harley Davidson que par les Lamborghini?
 ::dehors::

----------


## Lung

> dans cette gamme l , c'est laquelle ta prfre ?


Moi, c'est celle-l :
http://www.autodeclics.com/actualite...en_balade.html

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous.
On va enchainer les virages avec Yves Duteil :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVN8o73ZR1g"]Yves Duteil - Virages - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

J'ai survol vite fait les pages du week-end, a a beaucoup caus de voitures  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

euh oui ...les voitures c'est mon dfaut ...j'adore a  :;):  ...bien plus que la cuisine ou le mnage  ::mouarf:: 
Lung , en ce qui concerne ta prfre , elle est classe ...mais trop "srieuse " pour moi  :;): 

en ce qui concerne ma taille , vous n'avez pas trouv...donc je donnerai pas ma taille exacte ...juste que je fais plus qu'1.70  :;): 

En lisant le journal le matin , je trouve que le monde devient fou 

2 exemples rcents :




> Une femme a cras son mari avec sa voiture tout-terrain ...parce qu'il n'avait pas vot  l' lection prsidentielle amricaine ...elle a poursuivi son mari  dans un parking , tournant autour de lui alors qu'il se cachait derrire un lampadaire , l'a heurt et bloqu sous le 4X4 pour l'empcher de s'enfuir ..il a eu du bol , il n'est pas mort ...mais comment on peut disjoncter  ce point l


dans un ordre diffrent 



> un Thailandais de 50 ans qui s'tait fait injecter de l'huile d'olive dans le pnis en esprant en augmenter la taille , a d subir une ablation des organes gnitaux


oui l , il a tout gagn  ::?: 

je trouve que le monde disjoncte de plus en plus , pas vous ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

De l'huile d'olives ?!  :8O:   ::cfou::

----------


## giragu03

> je trouve que le monde disjoncte de plus en plus , pas vous ?


Pauline Ester le chantait dj il y a une vingtaine d'annes...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjTmLxgk_7s"]Pauline Ester - Le Monde Est Fou - YouTube[/ame]
Bein quoi FirePrawn ? De l'huile d'olive pour faire grossir tes olives, a te parat loufoque ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Vu sous cet angle effectivement  ::ptdr::

----------


## sevyc64

L'huile d'olive, inject comme a, doit tre un poison je pense.

Certains font a avec du silicone. Le problme du silicone, s'il n'est pas un poison en tant que tel (dpend surtout de la composition) est qu'il s'insinue partout entre les tissus, n'est pas du tout vacuer par le corps. Donc toute injection directe de silicone est dfinitive, il ne peut pas tre retirer.

Il y a, je crois, un type aux states qui s'est fait injecter comme a, pas  loin d'1l dans les bourses. Ca doit pas tre pratique pour marcher  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Tu  l'aire bien document sur le sujet  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Tu  l'aire bien document sur le sujet


J'me suis fait la mme rflexion  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> J'me suis fait la mme rflexion


moi aussi.... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

oh mais ce sujet a l'air de beaucoup vous interesser  ::mouarf::  ..

en fait c'est dingue , plus ca va , plus les mecs prennent les trucs de nana , ils vont faire des soins chez l'esthticienne ...ils" s'amliorent " ::mouarf::  

et bientt ils vont vouloir tre "mre"  ::aie:: 

moi , j'ai du mal  suivre  ::calim2::

----------


## lper

> oh mais ce sujet a l'air de beaucoup vous interesser  ..
> 
> en fait c'est dingue , plus ca va , plus les mecs prennent les trucs de nana , ils vont faire des soins chez l'esthticienne ...


Ma copine tant esthticienne, j'ai pas trop le choix ! ::mouarf::  Non je rigole, mes poils sur les jambes je peux encore les garder !  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ma copine tant esthticienne, j'ai pas trop le choix ! Non je rigole, mes poils sur les jambes je peux encore les garder !


A condition qu'ils soient cachs sous un gros tricot  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Ma copine tant esthticienne, j'ai pas trop le choix ! Non je rigole, mes poils sur les jambes je peux encore les garder !


Toutes mes condolances  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> A condition qu'ils soient cachs sous un gros tricot


A y est, a r'commence !  ::roll:: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> A y est, a r'commence !


Le tricot est l pour te hante !!!! Bouuuuuu t'as peur hein ?

----------


## lper

> Le tricot est l pour te hante !!!! Bouuuuuu t'as peur hein ?


Un cadeau de ma part pour ta petite....un joli doudou  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

t'as raison Laurent  , t'as pas pris les bonnes couleurs , il fait un peu peur  ::calim2:: 

t'as plus qu' le recommencer  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Tu  l'aire bien document sur le sujet


Vous n'avez jamais reu, par mail ou en popup, de lien vers les bizarreries que l'on peut trouver sur le net, que ce soit la carotte en forme de pnis, le chat  3 pattes, une souche d'arbre en forme de vulve, ou l'homme lastique, des vidos d'accidents ....
Gnralement a renvoie vers des sites recensant le plus trash de tout a, (un en particulier dont le nom est trs proche de notre blonde prfre).
Il suffit ensuite de fouiller ce genre de sites, ou les autres liens que l'on peut y trouver. On y apprend souvent beaucoup sur la btise humaine
ATTENTION mes sensibles,  avoir le cur bien accroch.

----------


## rothen

ah non , moi je connais pas du tout  ::calim2:: 

il serait temps que je fasse mon ducation  ::mouarf:: 

je suis la seule  pas connaitre ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'connais le site dont tu parles, mais j'suis plus fan des vidos  la con qu'on peut trouver sur koreus ou encore spion  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> un en particulier dont le nom est trs proche de notre blonde prfre


Euh, je ne connais pas de sites de ce genre avec un nom proche de 1664  ::aie:: 

P.S. : il y a beaucoup d'autres bires que je prfre, mais j'ai pris celle-ci pour que tout le monde comprenne...

----------


## Auteur

> Ma copine tant esthticienne, j'ai pas trop le choix ! Non je rigole, mes poils sur les jambes je peux encore les garder !





> A condition qu'ils soient cachs sous un gros tricot


un string c'est pas grand, il ne doit plus rester grand chose  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

Je connais ce type de site, je suis tomb dessus par hasard au gr de mon surf ...
Celui sur lequel j'tais tomb m'a fait vomir et des cauchemars pendant quelques semaines. Pas envie de retomber dessus.

----------


## FirePrawn

AMHA, je comprends que l'on tombe sur une vido et qu'on la regarde, mais se faire une sance "vidos horribles trash gores" et j'en passe, je le comprends pas.

En quoi a peut passionner ?  ::cfou::

----------


## giragu03

> un string c'est pas grand, il ne doit plus rester grand chose


Lper est champion de tricot, donc je ne pense pas qu'il se limite  tricoter des strings...

----------


## Rachel

> Vous n'avez jamais reu, par mail ou en popup, de lien vers les bizarreries que l'on peut trouver sur le net, que ce soit la carotte en forme de pnis, le chat  3 pattes, une souche d'arbre en forme de vulve, ou l'homme lastique, des vidos d'accidents ....
> Gnralement a renvoie vers des sites recensant le plus trash de tout a, (un en particulier dont le nom est trs proche de notre blonde prfre).
> Il suffit ensuite de fouiller ce genre de sites, ou les autres liens que l'on peut y trouver. On y apprend souvent beaucoup sur la btise humaine
> ATTENTION mes sensibles,  avoir le cur bien accroch.


tu n'as pas vu l'encyclopdie dramatique  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

----------


## ManusDei

> Bonjour  tous !


Ce message bidon pour se rapprocher des 4000, franchement...

-330

----------


## sevyc64

> tu n'as pas vu l'encyclopdie dramatique


Je ne sais pas de quel site tu parle. Le seul que j'ai trouv est celui-ci : http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com

Franchement, il n'y a rien de trash (j'ai pas fait tout le site non plus). Les quelques rares photos qui pourraient l'tre un peu, sont clairement de grossires mises en scnes ou carrment du photomontage.

Ils sont petit joueur par rapport au site que j'voquais.

----------


## Lady

> Ce message bidon pour se rapprocher des 4000, franchement...
> 
> -330


. (<-- Ca c'est un message bidon pour se rapproches de 4000)

----------


## FirePrawn

Hey je poste jamais de messages bidons !

Je suis poli moi monsieur !  ::sm::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous,
Alain Souchon n'crit pas de messages bidons (vous devriez vous en inspirer  ::langue:: ), il est bidon (enfin c'est ce qu'il chante...)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlElXhoPVWE"]Alain Souchon - Bidon - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

mais c'est dingue , vous en tes dj  compter par rapport au 4000eme  :8O: 

en ce qui me concerne , pas trop la forme aujourd'hui , j'ai pris froid hier mais bon , de ma faute , suis reste 4 h dans 1 garage pas chauff  surveiller ce que le mcano faisait  ma voiture  ::mouarf:: ...faut dire que la mcanique j'aime ca aussi , ca m'a passionne ..et senti le froid que quand j'tais congele  ::calim2::  ..ouais bien fait pour moi , j'ai qu' apprendre  tre raisonnable   ::mouarf:: 

comme en plus je vais commencer mon verre aujourd'hui , je ne pourrai pas tre beaucoup avec vous  ::?:  

en ce qui concerne mon verre , j'en bave  couper le 5mm , ca va pas avec mes cuter , est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait trouver une photo d'un ustensile qui me permettrai d'y arriver ..15 mn que je suis dessus ...et l en suis  la confection d'un aquarium  ::mouarf::  avec toujours aucune ide  quoi correspond le coupe verre  ::calim2::  , voir si j'ai ca dans mon bric a brac  ::roll::

----------


## Bovino

> mais c'est dingue , vous en tes dj  compter par rapport au 4000eme


Bien sr qu'ils sont dingues !  ::cfou:: 

Tout le monde devrait savoir que le 4000, ce sera *encore* moi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

Il ne faut pas vendre l'ours avant d'avoir tu la peau !  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Bien sr qu'ils sont dingues ! 
> 
> Tout le monde devrait savoir que le 4000, ce sera *encore* moi !


Auteur doit tre sur le coup aussi... Il tait tellement du de ne pas avoir eu le 3000.

----------


## Bovino

> Auteur doit tre sur le coup aussi... Il tait tellement du de ne pas avoir eu le 3000.


Oui, mais moi je peux tricher : s'il me devance, il me suffira de supprimer son message !  ::evil::

----------


## Lady

Coucou

A priori pour le verre 5mm c'est un coupe verre a molette

http://media.maginea.com/m2/products...00850672_2.jpg

Aprs c'est la grosse artillerie : la disqueuse !!

Edit : a me fait pens qu'il faut que je me mette a la cration du cadeau de ma mre pour Nol . J'ai acheter une vaisselier de maison de poupe et je compte faire la vaisselle  mettre dedans en pte FIMO

----------


## Auteur

> Oui, mais moi je peux tricher : s'il me devance, il me suffira de supprimer son message !


Je demande  devenir modo ! depuis le temps que l'on me le propose je crois que je vais finalement accepter  ::whistle::

----------


## Bovino

Tu peux toujours demander... mais il faudra mon accord pour a !  ::mrgreen:: 

depuis le temps que l'on te le propose on ne risque plus d'accepter  ::haha::

----------


## giragu03

> Je demande  devenir modo ! depuis le temps que l'on me le propose je crois que je vais finalement accepter


Il y a des forums autres que la taverne o tu es suffisamment prsent pour tre modo ?  :8O: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Oui, mais moi je peux tricher : s'il me devance, il me suffira de supprimer son message !


Je veillerai  ce que a n'arrive pas  ::twisted::

----------


## sevyc64

Pour devenir Modo sur un site de la stature de DVP,  il est ncessaire d'avoir une certaine conscience et respecter certaines rgles d'tiques comme par exemple s'interdire de modifier ou supprimer des messages d'autres intervenants  son propre profit.
Un modo qui le ferait ne mriterais pas de rester modo. 

Ceci dit, je dis a, je dit rien  ::whistle:: 

Ah si peut-tre -315  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

> respecter certaines rgles d'tiques


Ah ben je comprends mieux pourquoi tu as si peu de points de modration !  ::ptdr::

----------


## rothen

> Coucou
> 
> A priori pour le verre 5mm c'est un coupe verre a molette
> 
> http://media.maginea.com/m2/products...00850672_2.jpg
> 
> Aprs c'est la grosse artillerie : la disqueuse !!
> 
> Edit : a me fait pens qu'il faut que je me mette a la cration du cadeau de ma mre pour Nol . J'ai acheter une vaisselier de maison de poupe et je compte faire la vaisselle  mettre dedans en pte FIMO


 merci Lady , il me semble que j'ai dj vu ce truc ..videmment je le retrouve pas  ::?:  par contre j'ai trouv plein d'autres "outils" , je sais pas  quoi ils servent , je mettrai une photo cet AM , tu pourras peut-tre m'aider  :;): 

bon courage pour ta vaisselle ...ca va tre minutieux comme boulot ...j'espre que tu mettras une photo quand tu l'auras fini  :;): 

Auteur et Bovino ...c'est quoi ces gamineries  ::mouarf:: 

mais si vous tes tous les 2 modos ..comment ca va se passer ? 

bah , ca sera au plus intelligent de cder  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> bah , ca sera au plus intelligent de cder


C'est pas gagn...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Tu peux toujours demander... mais il faudra mon accord pour a !


Je demanderai au responsable X  ::mrgreen:: 




> mais si vous tes tous les 2 modos ..comment ca va se passer ?


Je suis plus vieux que lui sur le forum, je serai donc prioritaire  ::mrgreen:: 





> C'est pas gagn...


Tu crois a ?  ::aie:: 





> Pour devenir Modo sur un site de la stature de DVP,  il est ncessaire d'avoir une certaine conscience et respecter certaines rgles d'*tiques* comme par exemple s'interdire de modifier ou supprimer des messages d'autres intervenants  son propre profit.


En passant _tique_ : 


> Extrmement maigre ; atteint dtisie.


 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Je demanderai au responsable X


Rien du tout, je ne me mle pas de vos histoires !

----------


## sevyc64

> En passant _tique_ :


Oui je sais. 

J'ai perdu ma hache, elle a du partir au feu avec une buche  ::aie:: 

et je n'avais plus de hasch sous la main

----------


## Lady

> Je suis plus vieux que lui sur le forum, je serai donc prioritaire


De l'age ne viens pas forcement la sagesse ... A voir je doit tre la plus "veille" en ge de forum sur ce thread mais j'ai trs peu de points et de postes (compar  vous autres)

----------


## Lung

> je doit tre la plus "veille" en ge de forum sur ce thread


Non, c'est moi.    ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Non, c'est moi.


Ah je m'incline devant l'anctre !!

----------


## rothen

la plupart du temps , sur la fiche , il n'y a pas d'age ...alors comment vous pouvez savoir  ::roll:: 

bon , de toutes faons , cherchez pas ...pour l'age ..c'est moi qui gagne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

Ils parlent de la date d'inscription sur le forum.

----------


## rothen

ah ok ..ca c'est plus facile  trouver  :;): 

alors c'est qui le plus ancien du forum qui vient sur ce post ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, c'est moi.


Putain, 10 ans ! (tu nous fais un DVD ?)

----------


## rothen

ah ouais ..10 ans , ca fait un bail  :8O: 

au fait , il existe depuis quand ce forum ? ca doit tre crit  quelque part , mais comme je vais direct dessus par la rponse  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , je viens de lire celle-l sur face book ...vous la connaissez peut-tre , mais comme moi j'oublie tout , on peut me les raconter plusieurs fois 
 ::mouarf::  



> Un Monsieur rend visite  son papa g de 90 ans,  la maison de retraite o il vient juste d'tre install.
> 
> - Comment a va, papa ? lui demande-t-il.
> - Bah, pas trop mal. On s'occupe bien de moi ici.
> - Et la nourriture, a va ?
> ...- Oh excellente, rpond le vieillard.
> - Et les soins ? On te soigne bien ? Renchrit le fils.
> - a ne pourrait pas tre mieux. Ces jeunes infirmires sont vraiment trs gentilles.
> - Et pour dormir ? Tu arrives  bien dormir ?
> ...


et j'ai vu ca aussi 



trop mimi ...ca donne envie d'en mettre non ? 
euh oui , je sais c'est pas comme ca que mes bijoux vont se faire  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

DVP existe depuis 1999  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Dans l'optique "identification", d'aprs vous qu'est ce que c'est ?  ::P: 



Si vous avez l'apris comme moi en surfant aujourd'hui, laissez le temps aux gens de trouver  ::mrgreen:: 

et pas de triche !

----------


## rothen

j'en sais rien , mais impressionnant en tous cas :8O: 

on dirait un volcan qui se rveille 

c'est quelque chose qui est tomb l ??

----------


## Alvaten

Tout  fait, quand j'ai vu l'image je me suis dit que c'tait un truc de science fiction mais non c'est vraiement un truc que l'on trouve sur terre !

Alors dans l'ordre : 
- non, ca n'est pas un volcan, a n'a d'ailleur rien  voir avec du magma. 
- non rien n'est tomb si tu pense  quelque chose venu de l'espace  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> Dans l'optique "identification", d'aprs vous qu'est ce que c'est ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Si vous avez l'apris comme moi en surfant aujourd'hui, laissez le temps aux gens de trouver 
> 
> et pas de triche !


Je pensais sortir une connerie (et par curiosit j'ai fait une petite recherche de l'image) et en fait j'aurais gagn...
Donc, je ne dis rien. Je connaissais l'histoire (mais je ne me souvenais pas du lieu et je n'avais pas fait le lien avec la photo).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

c'est pas la poche de gaz qu'ils avaient trouv en amrique du sud il y a plusieurs dcennies, se sont dit "Bah, c'est pas gros, on va y foutre le feu", et a brle encore ? 

(me souviens plus trop des dtails, j'ai lu a il y a longtemps)

----------


## Bovino

Rien  voir avec l'Amrique du Sud...  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

> c'est pas la poche de gaz qu'ils avaient trouv en amrique du sud il y a plusieurs dcennies, se sont dit "Bah, c'est pas gros, on va y foutre le feu", et a brle encore ? 
> 
> (me souviens plus trop des dtails, j'ai lu a il y a longtemps)


Si c'est a je trouve a awesome !  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> Si c'est a je trouve a awesome !


Le lieu n'est pas bon, mais c'est bien a...

----------


## Alvaten

> Le cratre de Darvaza est un trou d'une cinquantaine de mtres de diamtre situ  proximit du village, et qui est en combustion continue depuis 1971.
> 
> Le sous-sol de Darvaza est riche en gaz naturel. Lors d'une prospection minire sovitique en 1970, une quipe de gologues, forant le sol  la recherche d'un gisement, perce accidentellement une cavit souterraine qui provoque l'effondrement de la tour de forage, laissant dans le sol un trou bant. Pour viter les risques d'explosion et de pollution atmosphrique, il est dcid de mettre le feu aux gaz qui manent du puits. Les gologues estiment qu'ils doivent se consumer en quelques semaines, mais le puits brle sans interruption depuis 1971. Localement, l'endroit est surnomm  la porte de l'enfer  (derweze signifie  porte  en turkmne1).


Src : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darvaza

Epique fail pour les gologues

----------


## shadowmoon

Me revoil, aprs une coupure d'internet au travail  ::(: 

Je me suis bien marr avec le passage centr sur les bourses et autres.

Sinon  quand une guerre des modo ? Pourquoi ne pas vous affronter dans l'Arne, elle est faite pour ce genre de cas non ?

Concernant la dernire image, c'est une vision assez commune dans certaines rgions de Chine o des mines de charbon ont pris feu.

enfin, pour le site dont le nom est proche de celui de rothen, je le consulte assez rgulirement, presque depuis sa cration ( 2 ans prs de mmoire). En effet, je veux rester lucide sur le fait que le pire ennemi de l'homme, c'est lui-mme. C'est une bonne piqure de rappel pour se remmorer que nous sommes capables des pires atrocits.

----------


## FirePrawn

C'est un peu la lose de perdre autant de gaz pour une btise d'il y a 40 ans  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

En fait, j'allais dire (de la manire la plus srieuse du monde  ::mouarf:: ) que c'tait une porte de l'Enfer... Ayant fait une recherche sur l'image, je me suis rendu compte que c'tait le surnom du site, donc je n'ai pas trich et n'ai donc rien dit.
C'est marrant, j'tais comme magicbisous-nours, je voyais cette histoire en Amrique du sud aussi.

----------


## rothen

> Epique fail pour les gologues


 dingue ce truc ...mais effectivement , chapeau les gologues  ::mouarf::   ...comme quoi , voil o ca mne de faire confiance "aux experts " ..et c'est pareil en mdecine  ::?: ou autre :;): 

bon , voil mes outils .. vous de me dire  quoi ca peut bien 
servir ...thoriquement c'est pour le verre ...mais ils ont pu glisser  ::mouarf:: 



je vois que c'est des espces de cuter , pour faire quoi , j'en sais rien  ::?: ..et je me demande ce qu'il pouvait y avoir  la place libre  ::roll:: 



 droite ca a l'air d'tre des pinces ... gauche , je sais pas  ::roll:: 



 gauche ca a l'air d'tre des rapporteurs ...mais il doit manquer un truc pour que ca marche  ::?:  ... droite des espces de limes ...mais pour limer quoi ? 


et l des trucs diffrents ...

bon , est-ce que quelqu'un a une ide de l'utilit de quelque chose sur ces photos ?  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour la premire photo,  mon avis ce sont des cutter pour graver dans le bois et d'autres matriaux aussi solide.

Pour la deuxime photo, pour les 2 pochettes, sur le plastique du fond on peut lire "Wax Carver" en anglais, ce qui se traduit en franais par "pointe pour creuser dans la cire" ou la pte  modeler, ou la glaise ou ... tout autre matire ayant une consistance quivalente.

Concernant, le compas, j'en ai eu un du mme type, et je confirme qu'il manque une pice essentielle, le porte mine, un genre de criterium comme a :
 mais en miniature

A cote du compas, je ne pense pas que ce sont des limes, je penche plutt pour des petits burins.

Pour les pinces, on dirait du matriel de couture :  

celle avec les trous ronds, c'est pour les illets et les boutons pressions, 

la pince avec les  "pointes" est idale pour prendre un bouton par un trou, 

celle avec les extrmits carres peut tre utilises pour tenir les fermetures clairs pendant qu'elles sont cousues 

et le ciseaux  gauche sert  couper les bouts de fils en trop.

il me manque juste  quoi peut servir le truc orange et les ciseaux avec un des bouts plat.

----------


## Alvaten

> je vois que c'est des espces de cuter , pour faire quoi , j'en sais rien


Perso j'en utilise pour monter mes figurines mais c'est utilie pour tout les travaux de modlisme.

EDIT @Shadow : du bois non surement pas, ou alors du fin ou trs tendre. Dans du bois dur tu dtruirai les lames. C'est fait pour le carton, plastique, balza, carton-plume, polystirne etc ...




> droite ca a l'air d'tre des pinces ... gauche , je sais pas


On dirai des outils de sculpture (pour la rsine ou les ptes a sculptures en tout genre, je crois que tu en avais montr il y a quelques mois)




> gauche ca a l'air d'tre des rapporteurs ...mais il doit manquer un truc pour que ca marche  ... droite des espces de limes ...mais pour limer quoi ?


Un compas plustt, et il y a que la pointe sche, de l'autre cot ( la place de la mine) tu dois pouvoir y mettre n'importe quel stylo ou crayon. 

Le reste je sais pas

Edit : grill

----------


## sevyc64

Pour les limes, je confirme, a ressemble  des limes  crayons. On s'en sert (servait) en dessin (indus pour moi) pour avoir des crayon parfaitement aiguiss.

Re-Edit : Je viens de retrouver le nom qui m'chappait : Des polissoirs

Edit : Plus que des limes, il semblerait que ce soit des pierres  aiguiser : http://www.ro-na.de/index.php?de_tool_diam_rona_file



Pour les cutters, certainement pas pour le verre. Plutt pour du maquettage ou du scrapping par exemple, ou de la sculpture sur matriaux tendre s'ils sont assez solides.

----------


## shadowmoon

> EDIT @Shadow : du bois non surement pas, ou alors du fin ou trs tendre.


Pour les cutter de la premire photo, je pensais  les utiliser sur du bois, pour faire des gravures, des dessins, de la dcoration, donc tracer des petits sillons en surface, sur quelques millimtres de profondeur. Ils devraient tre assez solides pour le faire non ?

Ou alors je me plante compltement ?

----------


## behe

Ou alors ton mari tait un Dexter en puissance  ::dehors::

----------


## Alvaten

> Pour les cutter de la premire photo, je pensais  les utiliser sur du bois, pour faire des gravures, des dessins, de la dcoration, donc tracer des petits sillons en surface, sur quelques millimtres de profondeur. Ils devraient tre assez solides pour le faire non ?
> 
> Ou alors je me plante compltement ?


Ca doit fonctionner mme si c'est pas l'outil le plus adapt pour  ::):  

La lame est relativement tendre, je pense que pour la gravure sur bois on utilise plustt des mini ciseau  bois (il en existe des vraiment petit)

Ces lames la on tendance a se briser si on force et les pointes sont assez fragiles.

----------


## rothen

ah ben , vous avez bien avanc , merci  ::zoubi::  ..mais je regarderai mieux demain , l je suis puise , couper , tailler le gros verre ( avec la Taurus et la machine pour limer ) ...et l je viens de faire partir le four ..j'espre que ca va donner quelque chose , j'ai compltement chang de style pour cette fourne  ::mouarf:: 

voil au dpart du four ...



on verra bien ce que ca donnera demain  ::calim2:: 




> Ou alors ton mari tait un Dexter en puissance


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  qui sait , peut-tre ...mme si c'est pas dans la mme branche ..il faisait parti du corps mdical  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

des ciseaux et des pinces  clamper (les ciseaux  bouts plats pour reprendre le terme de shadowmoon), on dirait du matriel de chirurgie  ::koi::

----------


## rothen

> des ciseaux et des pinces  clamper on dirait du matriel de chirurgie


Oui , peut-tre ..ca je sais pas ::?: 

Mais ce qui est sr , c'est que ce matriel l il s'en servait pour le verre ..c'etait dans la boite  outils du verre ..

bon , pour en faire quoi , ca je sais pas  ::calim2:: 

les ciseaux avec le trou ont servi  tenir quelque chose qui brulait ...mais on voit le brul que d'un cot  ..je comprends pas pourquoi  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> les ciseaux avec le trou ont servi  tenir quelque chose qui brulait ...mais on voit le brul que d'un cot  ..je comprends pas pourquoi


si les pinces servait  prendre des objets dans le four, normal qu'elles prsentent des traces de brlure  :;):

----------


## rothen

> si les pinces servait  prendre des objets dans le four, normal qu'elles prsentent des traces de brlure


 oui OK , mais en ce qui concerne ce ciseaux  trou , la marque de brulure n'est que sur un cot ..l'autre n'a aucune marque ...si ca avait servi  prendre un objet brulant , la marque aurait t des 2 cots ..logique non ??

----------


## Auteur

> oui OK , mais en ce qui concerne ce ciseaux  trou , la marque de brulure n'est que sur un cot ..l'autre n'a aucune marque ...si ca avait servi  prendre un objet brulant , la marque aurait t des 2 cots ..logique non ??


Tu trouveras un partie de ces outils dans cette page :
http://ageduverre.com/epages/box1306..._perles/Pinces

L'objet orange avec les pinces me fait pens  un cutter (la lame se trouve dans la protection plastique).
*[edit]*
C'est a j'ai gagn :
http://www.maquettes-papier.net/foru...topic5484.html
 ::roi:: 
*[/edit]*

----------


## Lady

> oui OK , mais en ce qui concerne ce ciseaux  trou , la marque de brulure n'est que sur un cot ..l'autre n'a aucune marque ...si ca avait servi  prendre un objet brulant , la marque aurait t des 2 cots ..logique non ??


Ca doit tre plus pour faire de l'assemblage . on utilise la pince pour tenir un des morceaux et on prsente le bout a "coller" sur une flamme type chalumeau aprs y a plus qu'a assembler tant que c'est chaud.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bien le bonjour  tous !

----------


## Lady

> Bien le bonjour  tous !


Bien le bonjour  toi!

----------


## rothen

bonjour les tous  ::zoubi:: 

dites donc vous tes bien calme ce matin , aucune blague , aucune chanson ...vous tes tous malades  ::mouarf:: 

merci Lady  :;): pour tes explications et surtout merci Auteur  ::zoubi::  pour tes liens trs utiles  :;): 

donc finalement grce  vous tous presque tout est trouv , manque juste de savoir l'objet qui manque dans la premire boite , celle  cuter ..quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll:: 

bon , l je vais aller ouvrir mon four et voir ce que ca a donn ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Trop de boulot  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> dites donc vous tes bien calme ce matin , aucune blague , aucune chanson ...vous tes tous malades


Non, non ne tinquites pas, certain(e)s sont toujours fidles au poste !

Faut juste que je fouille un peu dans ma mmoire, pour trouver des histoires qui n'ont pas dj t racontes !

Attention histoires trash




> Dans le monastre, aprs la douche :
> 
> Pretre 1 : Dis donc, tu a pris du poids toi non ? mme ton sexe grossi !
> 
> Pretre 2 : Non, tu te trompes
> 
> Pretre 1 : Ah Bon ! tu est sur ? on dirait vraiment qu'elle est plus grosse.
> 
> Pretre 2 : Mais non, je t'assure, tu te fais des ides ! La preuve, elle rentre toujours dans du 12 ans !





> Le pre Marc remplace le pre Benoit, ce dernier ayant rcemment rejoint le seigneur.
> 
> Au confessionnal
> 
> - Pardonnez moi mon pre car j'ai pch
> 
> - Je vous coute mon enfant
> 
> - J'ai succomb  la gourmandise, lors du th avec ma voisine, sa tarte au fruits tant si bonne que j'en a repris 3 fois.
> ...





> C'est l'histoire de ce couple, mari depuis 15 ans. Ils viennent de se mettre au lit. Madame s'apprte  s'endormir alors que monsieur lit un bouquin.
> Tout  coup, le monsieur laisse la main qui ne tient pas le livre se "balader" jusqu'au sexe de sa femme, et pendant quelques secondes, il se livre  quelques caresses. Puis il s'arrte. Sa femme se retourne vers lui et lui demande :
> - Eh alors, c'est tout ?
> - C'est tout quoi ?
> - Eh bien tu me caresses 15 secondes et puis tu t'arrtes ... C'est un peu court, non ?
> - Oh, je voulais juste mouiller mes doigts pour tourner les pages...


Et une dernire plus soft




> LUNDI
> Seul a la maison. Ma femme est partie pour la semaine. Gnial ! Je sens qu'on va vivre des instants inoubliables, le chien et moi. Je me suis concoct un emploi du temps rgl comme du papier a musique. Je sais exactement  quelle heure je vais me lever et le temps que je passerai dans la salle de bains ou dans la cuisine,  prparer le djeuner. J'ai galement compt les heures qu'il me faudra pour liquider la vaisselle, le mnage, les promenades du chien, les courses et la cuisine. Et la, surprise: il me restera plein de temps libre ! Pourquoi les femmes se font-elles une montagne de toutes ces taches alors qu'elles peuvent tre expdies si rapidement? Tout est une question d'organisation. Pour le souper, le chien et moi avons un steak chacun. J'ai dispose une jolie nappe, une bougie et un bouquet de roses pour faire plus intime. Le chien a mange de la mousse de canard en hors-d'oeuvre et aussi en plat principal, mais accompagne d'une farandole de petits lgumes. Et, comme dessert, des biscuits. Moi, je me suis octroie du vin et un cigare. Cela faisait des lustres que je ne m'tais pas senti aussi bien.
> 
> MARDI
> Je dois revoir mon emploi du temps : apparemment, quelques amnagements s'imposent. J'ai explique au chien que, bien entendu, ce n'est pas tous les jours ftes; il ne doit donc pas s'attendre a des hors-d'oeuvre et a un service dans trois bols diffrents, vu que le prpos a la vaisselle, c'est moi !
> En prenant mon djeuner, j'ai note les inconvnients du jus d'orange presse: a vous oblige a nettoyer chaque fois le presse-agrumes. A moins d'en prvoir suffisamment pour deux jours, et dans ce cas, vous avez moitie moins de vaisselle.
> Ma femme a insiste pour que je passe l'aspirateur tous les jours. Pas question ! Une fois tous les deux jours suffira amplement. Il n'y a qu'a enfiler des pantoufles et nettoyer les pattes du chien... A part a, je suis en pleine forme.
> 
> MERCREDI
> ...

----------


## rothen

merci Thomas  ::zoubi:: 
j'adore la dernire trash  ::ccool::  ..on reconnait bien la muflerie des hommes  ::mouarf:: 

et aussi la conclusion de la dernire  :;):  ...eh oui , les femmes vous sont vraiment indispensables  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> bonjour les tous 
> 
> dites donc vous tes bien calme ce matin , aucune blague , aucune chanson ...vous tes tous malades


Bonjour  toutes et tous,
Runion de chantier ce matin, j'arrive sur l'ordinateur. Euh pas trop d'ide de chanson pour le moment, a viendra dans la journe (s'il y a des gens qui discutent un petit peu...).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Un mari et sa femme se promnent dans un zoo. Quand ils passent devant lenclos dun gorille, l'animal en voyant les formes de la dame pousse un grognement. Le mari (un peu pervers il faut le dire) dit:
> - hey chrie, si tu ouvrais un peu ton corsage... allez ! on va se marrer !
> La jeune femme hsite puis se prend au jeu. Le gorille pousse un grognement dexcitation.
> - hey chrie, si tu montrais tout tes seins maintenant... allez ! on va rire !
> La jeune femme hsite encore, se tortille en disant non, puis finalement s'excute...
> Le gorille pousse un grognement encore plus intense et saute partout.
> - hey chrie, si tu remontais ta jupe pour laisser voir ta culotte... allez ! a va tre marrant !
> La jeune femme  ce point, le fait trs vite (elle tait un peu exhibitionniste aussi) et, dans le mme temps le gorille est terriblement excit comme ses organes...
> Et l, le mari prend sa femme par le bras, la pousse dans l'enclos jusqu'au gorille et crie:
> - Vas-y ! dis-lui que tu as mal  la tte maintenant !


-266

----------


## FirePrawn

::haha::   ::haha:: 

J'aime bien !

----------


## giragu03

J'adore !
Allez avoue, tu voulais cette chanson :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja665-6h_sA"]GEORGES BRASSENS - Le gorille - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'adore !
> Allez avoue, tu voulais cette chanson :
> GEORGES BRASSENS - Le gorille - YouTube


Je ne la connaissais mme pas ^^

Ceci dit il y a peu de chansons que tu as mise que je connais  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne la connaissais mme pas ^^
> 
> Ceci dit il y a peu de chansons que tu as mise que je connais


Effectivement, si tu ne connais pas celle-l, il y en a beaucoup que j'ai mises que tu ne dois pas connatre...

Plus que 629 messages de retard sur Rothen... Je suis sur la bonne voie.

----------


## FirePrawn

Mme moi je la connais !  ::lol::

----------


## sevyc64

heuuu, Brassens a fait parti du patrimoine quand mme, au mme titre que Brel, Peret, Nougaro et quelques autres

----------


## rothen

ah Magic , j'aime bien ta blague aussi ...c'est sr , quand on excite ..faut savoir assumer  :;):  ..mais bon , faut dire aussi que les hommes sont excits pour un rien  ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne les chansons que met Guillaume , je rassure tout le monde , malgr mon age avanc , j'en connais pas la moiti  ::mouarf:: 


mais c'est bien ,mme si je suis loin de tout aimer  ::mouarf:: ,  ca nous fait dcouvrir des chansons qu'on n'aurait jamais coutes  sans lui , et on a parfois de belles surprises   :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> heuuu, Brassens a fait parti du patrimoine quand mme, au mme titre que Brel, Peret, Nougaro et quelques autres


Je connais les noms des chanteurs (pour certains mme quelques titres) mais pas tous...
Je ne m'intresse pas voire peu  la musique de cette poque... En fait je ne m'intresse qu' ce que j'coute (et a n'a rien  voir  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## rothen

ah ben voil une question qui peut tre sympa ..c'est qui votre chanteur prfr ...ou votre chanson prfre ?? 

en mettant un lien ..Parce que les 3/4 , je connaitrais srement pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> les femmes vous sont vraiment indispensables


La bire aussi (et c'est tout aussi gonflant...) mais elle en fait pas tout un pataqus...

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> La bire aussi (et c'est tout aussi gonflant...) mais elle en fait pas tout un pataqus...


 ah , t'as l'air de tenir  la bire  ::mouarf:: ...t'en bois tant que ca pour qu'on arrive  t'en "traire "  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

Effectivement,  une poque, au niveau picole, j'tais class sportif de haut niveau...  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais bon, c'tait avant... maintenant, je suis mari...  ::(:

----------


## lper

Coucou,




> Mais bon, c'tait avant... maintenant, je suis mari...


 ::mouarf:: je compatis... ::aie:: 

Pour mes chanteuses en ce moment c'est Pink et Rihanna.  ::langue2:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTCDVfMz15M"]Pink[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2gcfov :8O: Rs"]Rihanna[/ame]

----------


## giragu03

> en ce qui concerne les chansons que met Guillaume , je rassure tout le monde , malgr mon age avanc , j'en connais pas la moiti 
> 
> 
> mais c'est bien ,mme si je suis loin de tout aimer ,  ca nous fait dcouvrir des chansons qu'on n'aurait jamais coutes  sans lui , et on a parfois de belles surprises


Dis que je suis vieux ou que j'ai des gots de vieux  ::massacre:: 

 ::zoubi:: 

J'coute de la chanson franaise (j'ai une grande amplitude temporelle, les chansons les plus anciennes datent de la fin du 19 et les plus rcentes ne sont pas encore toutes sorties et ne sortiront peut-tre jamais). Par contre, ds qu'on sort de la chanson franaise, je suis relativement perdu (bon, il va arriver que je dise "ah a, il y a xxx qui en a fait une version")

Ce n'est pas mon groupe prfr, mais en fait c'est une chanson de circonstances (j'avais compltement oubli qu'on tait le 22/11), bonne fte  tous les musiciens
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x50soo_mes-souliers-sont-rouges-sainte-cec_music"]Mes souliers sont rouges - Sainte Ccile - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x50soo@@AMEPARAM@@x50soo[/ame]
Sinon, pour ce qui est de ma chanson prfre, j'avais dj rpondu (Mouloudji - "Comme un p'tit coquelicot").
Sinon en chansons que j'aime vraiment, il y a "Louise" de Grard Berliner : http://www.ina.fr/video/I07135185/ge...louise.fr.html
Et puis un peu plus drle, "Merci d'tre venus" de Georges Chelon
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfx61q_merci-d-etre-venus-georges-chelon_music"]Merci d&#039;tre venus Georges Chelon - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xfx61q@@AMEPARAM@@xfx61q[/ame]
Egalement quelques chansons de Ferrat (notamment "On ne voit pas le temps passer", "Ma France" et "Tu verras tu seras bien").
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2cSqGrfyB0"]Jean Ferrat - on ne voit pas le temps passer - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guYdxt3YLB4"]Ma France - Jean Ferrat - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lhzF_zuXfQ"]08 Jean Ferrat 80 Tu verras tu seras bien - YouTube[/ame]
Une dernire, d'Yves Duteil, "La langue de chez nous"
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv9tue_yves-duteil-la-langue-de-chez-nous-chanson-francaise_music"]Yves Duteil - La langue de chez nous - Chanson franaise - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xv9tue@@AMEPARAM@@xv9tue[/ame]
Sinon, je coproduis quelques artistes (donc j'aime bien ce qu'ils font aussi, a va de soit...)
Au fait, Rothen, quand tu poses des questions tu pourrais aussi y rpondre.

----------


## Hizin

Concidence ! Je suis en train de me rcouter un album de "Mes Souliers sont rouge".

----------


## lper

Quand je skie, je ne peux m'empecher de fredonner...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkI5wGVjfX8"]la montagne[/ame]

----------


## giragu03

> Concidence ! Je suis en train de me rcouter un album de "Mes Souliers sont rouge".


Non, ce n'est pas une concidence, juste que les grands esprits se rencontrent  ::mouarf:: 




> Quand je skie, je ne peux m'empecher de fredonner...
> 
> la montagne


Je croyais que tu allais me sortir celle-ci  ::aie::  :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x34mo0_jean-claude-duss_fun"]Jean claude Duss - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x34mo0@@AMEPARAM@@x34mo0[/ame]

Aprs ce grand moment de chanson franaise, je vous propose une dcouverte (album  sortir dans quelques semaines/mois...) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y7lmbO1eZU"]"Toujours, Toujours" - Barbara Beghin - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

Mais c'est quoi toutes ces musiques de vieux  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Bonjour,

j'tais en train de me dire comme le responsable X ...

Bon alors pour moi : (en esprant que c'est le bonne vido j'ai pas de son ici donc je peut pas couter pour tre sure ...)

Nigthwish - Amaranth (parcequ'il fallait en choisir une, mais je suis fan du groupe tout court)
http://youtu.be/Z9MsW1b0QAA

et celle ci que j'coutais en boucle quand j'ai rencontrer mon mari donc elle  une place spciale dans mon cur:

Avantasia - What kind of Love 
http://youtu.be/u9ULkQw9htQ

Et sinon dans ce qui vous parlera peut tre plus mention spcial pour l'aigle noir de Barbara (La premire version (elle l'a renregistre plus tard))

PS : Tiens je sais pas comment intgrer une video sur le forum ... (Ca montre combien j'utilise Youtube ...)

----------


## giragu03

> Bonjour  tous !
> 
> Mais c'est quoi toutes ces musiques de vieux


Salut toi... Tu as envie de te faire trononner ? C'est parti  ::massacre:: 
Lady est candidate aussi ?  ::massacre:: 
 ::mouarf:: 
Allez, une vieille chanson (vu que vous aimez a), elle date des annes 90  ::mouarf:: , 1895 pour tre prcis :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fERAGapTgd4"]La Paimpolaise - Thodore Botrel - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## FirePrawn

Mais vous avez fini de m'appeler responsable X ?!  ::evil::

----------


## giragu03

> Mais vous avez fini de m'appeler responsable X ?!


Excuse-nous responsable (X), mais les parenthses ne viennent pas naturellement.
Lady, pour que les vidos youtube s'intgrent dans le forum, il ne faut pas utiliser l'adresse abrge (youtu.be/... mais youtube.com/...)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi mes morceaux prfrs varient en fonction de mon humeur, de mon tat d'esprit, etc...
Voici quelques morceaux :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVffVpWA7Us"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVffVpWA7Us[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TlNstxpsUw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TlNstxpsUw[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P9CXF_O8X8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P9CXF_O8X8[/ame]

Et d'autres  :;): 

C'est vrai a, rothen, tu poses plein de questions mais tu n'y rponds jamais...
C'est quoi tes morceaux prfrs ?

----------


## FirePrawn

> Excuse-nous responsable (X), mais les parenthses ne viennent pas naturellement.
> Lady, pour que les vidos youtube s'intgrent dans le forum, il ne faut pas utiliser l'adresse abrge (youtu.be/... mais youtube.com/...)


Je vais devoir svir je crois  ::twisted::

----------


## Lady

Y Within Temptation ... Ce groupe fait aussi partie de mon mp3theque (bah j'ai pas les CDs, j'achte directe en Mp3 ...), mme si j'ai pas encore tout leurs albums

----------


## giragu03

> Je vais devoir svir je crois


Ah ? Le responsable (X) va sortir le fouet. Tu sais, il y en a qui aiment a  ::aie:: 
 ::sm::

----------


## FirePrawn

Vous tes impossibles  ::no:: 

@Lady : aha Within j'coutais a en farmant les baalrun sur Diablo 2 : LOD il y a quelques annes  ::ptdr::

----------


## Bovino

T'as fait un shuffle des touches de ton clavier ?  ::koi::

----------


## FirePrawn

Non du tout.

Elle comprendra ne t'inquites pas  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Y Within Temptation ... Ce groupe fait aussi partie de mon mp3theque (bah j'ai pas les CDs, j'achte directe en Mp3 ...), mme si j'ai pas encore tout leurs albums


Oui mais j'coute aussi Nightwish (avant qu'ils virent Tarja... J'ai vu la nouvelle (qui vient de se faire virer aussi) en concert en 2008, et depuis je ne peux plus l'couter.... C'tait un vrai massacre).

----------


## shadowmoon

> ah ben voil une question qui peut tre sympa ..c'est qui votre chanteur prfr ...ou votre chanson prfre ??


J'ai pas vraiment de chanteur / chanson prfr, mais plutt une poque les annes 60 / 70, celles de Janis Joplin, Jimmy Hendrix, Beatles, Doors, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, Scorpions et un peu plus tard Eagles, AC DC, Alice Cooper, Deep Purple, Dire Straits, Iron Maiden, Queen, Sex Pistols, ZZ Top ...

D'ailleurs, ce sont eux qui m'ont donn envie de me mettre  la guitare. Jai tudi cet instrument pendant 7 annes, en cole de musique, avec le solfge en parallle.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

non, rien..... ::aie:: 

-234

 ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

> ah ben voil une question qui peut tre sympa ..c'est qui votre chanteur prfr ...ou votre chanson prfre ??


Pour le morceau de musique, la Rhapsody In Blue de Gershwin (j'en ai une version de l'orchestre Philarmonique de Philadelphie qui est magnifique), et pour le chanteur/groupe.... Slayer  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Oui mais j'coute aussi Nightwish (avant qu'ils virent Tarja... J'ai vu la nouvelle (qui vient de se faire virer aussi) en concert en 2008, et depuis je ne peux plus l'couter.... C'tait un vrai massacre).


Ah merde je savais pas ... Mais bon vu qu'elle est jeune maman a doit expliqu que c chaud de faire des tourne ect ... (Plus ou moins ce qu'on comprend sur le communiqu officiel).
Bah moi perso je prfrais Annette A Tarja. Et je l'ai vu en concert en 2008 et cette anne et j'avais bien apprci. Tu n'a pas aimer avoir  chanter frre Jacques ?

Edit: mon chef a ramen des carambar voici ma blague:




> Depuis quand un ordinateur transpire quand il va plus vite?
> 
> Depuis qu'il a des aisselles (ADSL)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah merde je savais pas ... Mais bon vu qu'elle est jeune maman a doit expliqu que c chaud de faire des tourne ect ... (Plus ou moins ce qu'on comprend sur le communiqu officiel).
> Bah moi perso je prfrais Annette A Tarja. Et je l'ai vu en concert en 2008 et cette anne et j'avais bien apprci. Tu n'a pas aimer avoir  chanter frre Jacques ?
> 
> Edit: mon chef a ramen des carambar voici ma blague:


Je n'ai pas eu  chanter Frre Jacques... Et tout ceux que je connais qui est all au concert  Lyon sont unanimes : elle a massacr ses propres chansons et encore plus celles de Tarja ( la premire de Tarja qu'elle a reprise, un bon quart de la salle s'est barr...)

Dans le communiqu que j'ai lu sur la sparation d'avec Anette, j'avais lu que c'tait du  "plusieurs dsaccords avec le groupe"

----------


## Lady

> Je n'ai pas eu  chanter Frre Jacques... Et tout ceux que je connais qui est all au concert  Lyon sont unanimes : elle a massacr ses propres chansons et encore plus celles de Tarja ( la premire de Tarja qu'elle a reprise, un bon quart de la salle s'est barr...)
> 
> Dans le communiqu que j'ai lu sur la sparation d'avec Anette, j'avais lu que c'tait du  "plusieurs dsaccords avec le groupe"


Bah  Paris elle avais mis l'ambiance . je suis all au second concert et des gens du premier tait revenu ...

Enfin bref plus qu'a voir la prochaine candidate (lol) Perso je trouve qu'ils adaptent bien la musique  la chanteuse donc  voir

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour le moment ils finissent leur tourne avec Floor Jansen (je ne vais certainement pas leur reprocher de retourner vers du lyrique....)
Aprs, j'aimerais bien qu'ils reprennent une chanteuse de ce style (Floor Jansen ou une autre), je trouve que a colle vachement mieux avec ce avec quoi ils ont dmarr

----------


## rothen

ouh l ...gnial ce matin , j'adore , ca bouge bien ... ::ccool:: ..vous tes super  ::zoubi:: 

bon , l dborde comme dab , j'arrive pas tout couter ..et je dois aller au scrabble ...je vais faire ca tranquilement ce WE ..oui , oui , il parait qu' force de sortir  j'ai une mine de dterre  ::fou::  ..alors j'ai annul ma sortie de dimanche ..et du coup je me ferai une journe "coute de vos chansons prfres "...alors ceux qui n'ont pas mis les leurs ...allez y  :;):  ...et je mettrai un commentaire pour chacun  :;): 

en ce qui me concerne , je suis comme magic , ca dpend des moments 
, je mettrai une slection dimanche ..mais celle que j'coute le plus en ce moment  , c'est celle l 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK_LN3XEcnw"]Lou Bega - Mambo No. 5 (A Little Bit Of...) - YouTube[/ame]

euh oui ...il faut que je libre mon actuel trop plein d'nergie ;.alors je danse dessus comme une folle plusieurs fois par jour ...ca me calme un peu   ::wow:: 

allez ...rajoutez les votres ...

et continuez  vous chamailler ...j'adoooore  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> et continuez  vous chamailler ...j'adoooore


En fait, on ne se chamaille pas... C'est juste le responsable (X) qui n'assume pas son statut...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> En fait, on ne se chamaille pas... C'est juste le responsable (X) qui n'assume pas son statut...


et giragu03 qui n'assume pas son ge ou ses gots d'ancien  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je danse dessus comme une folle


Serait-il trop te demander que d'avoir une petite vido de tes dhanchs ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Serait-il trop te demander que d'avoir une petite vido de tes dhanchs ?


je vote pour la vido moi aussi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> et giragu03 qui n'assume pas son ge ou ses gots d'ancien


Mais j'assume parfaitement mon grand ge et mes gots de vieux... Je trononne juste ceux qui m'attaquent l-dessus, il y a quand mme une lgre subtilit entre les deux.  ::aie:: 

 ::massacre:: 

Et puis d'abord, quand on ne connat pas "Le gorille", on fait sa culture musicale avant de parler  ::langue::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'vais demander  ce qu'on renomme mes rubriques histoire d'tre tranquille  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> J'vais demander  ce qu'on renomme mes rubriques histoire d'tre tranquille


Faut voir avec le W3C ... Bon courage

----------


## rothen

> Serait-il trop te demander que d'avoir une petite vido de tes dhanchs ?


 bon , je vais voir si un de mes cops peut faire ca ce WE ::whistle::  

surtout que moi je danse pas a avec un maillot ringard ....mais avec le string de Laurent , oui , ca fait plus   "actuel  "  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> surtout que moi je danse pas a avec un maillot ringard ....mais avec le string de Laurent , oui , ca fait plus   "actuel  "


Merci ma chre !  ::ccool:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> bon , je vais voir si un de mes cops peut faire ca ce WE 
> 
> surtout que moi je danse pas a avec un maillot ringard ....mais avec le string de Laurent , oui , ca fait plus   "actuel  "


ben du coup je vote encore plus pour la vido alors  ::aie::  

(surtout qu'un string ne cache que le bas et personne n'a parl d'autre chose que lper est sens produire.....  ::aie:: )

----------


## giragu03

> ben du coup je vote encore plus pour la vido alors  
> 
> (surtout qu'un string ne cache que le bas et personne n'a parl d'autre chose que lper est sens produire..... )


De toutes faons, les entreprises "Tricots Lper et Cie" sont submerges par la demande en strings qu'elles n'ont plus d'autres chanes de production disponibles...

----------


## lper

> De toutes faons, les entreprises "Tricots Lper et Cie" sont submerges par la demande en strings qu'elles n'ont plus d'autres chanes de production disponibles...


Oui, surtout que nous garantissons une satisfaction totale !!  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Mais quelle bande de pervers !

----------


## giragu03

> Mais quelle bande de pervers !


Et c'est le roi du X (euh le responsable (X)) qui nous dit a !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Mais quelle bande de pervers !


Dit le responsable X........ ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Et a accorde les violons en plus !  ::evil::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Et a accorde les violons en plus !


J'ai pris ton parti  son encontre tout  l'heure, il fallait bien que je rtablisse l'quilibre....  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

Au fait, a reprsente quoi son smiley (X) ?

@magicbisous-nours : Ca doit tre un compliment.

----------


## giragu03

> Et a accorde les violons en plus !


C'est mieux qu'ils soient accords, sinon les sons gnrs sont disgracieux (et puis avec le mme prnom, il faut tre solidaire...).
Et comme a, ils peuvent tourner, les violons


Aprs il y en a d'autres qui font tourner les serviettes


Et d'autres pour qui l'horloge tourne



(Vu que Rothen va passer son dimanche  regarder des vidos de chansons, autant lui en mettre au maximum  ::zoubi:: )

----------


## FirePrawn

> Au fait, a reprsente quoi son smiley (X) ?
> 
> @magicbisous-nours : Ca doit tre un compliment.


C'est pas un smiley  ::cfou::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Au fait, a reprsente quoi son smiley (X) ?
> 
> @magicbisous-nours : Ca doit tre un compliment.


Ca reprsente un mec qui s'est pris une baffe (ben oui en tant que responsable X, ses yeux ont d trainer l o ils n'auraient pas d et.... Paf, le responsable  ::aie::  )

Bien vu, moi j'ai vu "pervers", mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour mais ce que tu dis est logique....  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> ses yeux ont d trainer l o ils n'auraient pas d et....


Et peut-tre pas que ses yeux... ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Je ne vous autorise pas  essayer d'imaginer ce que je fais de ma vie prive !

 ::sm::   ::sm::   ::sm::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Je ne vous autorise pas  essayer d'imaginer ce que je fais de ma vie prive !


je note qu'il aime ce smiley..... cela fait plusieurs fois qu'il l'utilise...  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne vous autorise pas  essayer d'imaginer ce que je fais de ma vie prive !


Et voil, il a ressorti son fouet... Il est intenable ce responsable (X)...

----------


## FirePrawn

C'normal, je l'utilise beaucoup pour dresser les petits nouveaux dans mon quipe  ::twisted::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> C'normal, je l'utilise beaucoup pour dresser les petits nouveaux dans mon quipe


en mme temps, pour vouloir tre dans l'quipe X, il faut pouvoir supporter le fouet  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Dans l'esprit : 



> Trois femmes - une fiance, une maitresse, une marie - sont en train de parler de leur relation avec leur homme.
> Elles dcident de faire quelque chose pour exciter leur homme et de se rencontrer quelques jours plus tard pour en reparler et se raconter comment cela s'est pass. Elles s'engagent  attendre leur homme le soir mme, vtue d'un corset genre SM, hauts talons, bas rsille et masque noirs.
> Quelques jours plus tard elles se retrouvent et racontent.
> 
> La fiance :
> L'autre soir, quand mon fianc est arriv  la maison, il m'a trouve vtue avec le body de cuir, les hauts talons, le masque Il m'a regard avec de grands yeux, m'a dit que je suis la femme de ses rves, qu'il m'aime et nous avons fait l'amour toute la nuit.
> 
> La maitresse :
> Moi aussi j'ai reu mon amant vtue de la mme faon. Quand il est entr chez moi, il m'a regarde, n'a rien dit, mais nous avons eu une nuit super chaude !!!
> ...


-200

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est pas un smiley


Ah bon. Moi qui croyait que c'tait sexuel...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah bon. Moi qui croyait que c'tait sexuel...


Ah ! tu veux dire que c'tait peut tre pour remplacer quelque chose comme a : (_|_) ?

 ::aie:: 

[EDIT] A moins que (X) ne soit un smiley reprsentant une paire de fesses ayant reu deux coups de fouet (Fireprawn aimant visiblement s'en servir...)

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah ! tu veux dire que c'tait peut tre pour remplacer quelque chose comme a : (_|_) ?


Voil... mais en plus... cibl... si j'ose dire.

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais en plus... cibl...


Alors plutt comme a (_+_) non ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Alors plutt comme a (_+_) non ?


ou mme comme a : (_X_) (Ok c'est un peu gore.....  ::aie:: )

----------


## giragu03

Bon, je vois que la discussion part en cou***es, donc je vous propose une chanson pour remonter le niveau :


Et puis une autre

----------


## Bovino

> et continuez  vous chamailler ...j'adoooore


Alors pour te faire plaisir :

Auteur, pourquoi tu m'regardes ?  ::furax:: 



La chanson, c'est pas trop ma tasse de th, mais le clip est extraordinaire !

----------


## Deadpool

Au vu des dernires interventions, si je veux couter de la bonne musique, ce n'est manifestement pas ici que je trouverai des ides.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Au vu des dernires interventions, si je veux couter de la bonne musique, ce n'est manifestement pas ici que je trouverai des ides.


Tu peux regarder ce que j'ai mis une ou deux pages plus tt....
La premire surtout est accessible  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Au vu des dernires interventions, si je veux couter de la bonne musique, ce n'est manifestement pas ici que je trouverai des ides


En effet, tu a au moins une page de retard, ici, on passe rapidement d'un sujet  l'autre, il faut tre entrain pour pouvoir suivre ce rythme effrn.

----------


## sevyc64

> En effet, tu a au moins une page de retard, ici, on passe rapidement d'un sujet  l'autre, il faut tre entrain pour pouvoir suivre ce rythme effrn.


Oui,  tel point que moi, j'ai renonc. A chaque fois que je passe, je me tape une page 1/2 de retard, que je lit en travers. Du coup je comprend pas toujours tout  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je me tape une page 1/2 de retard, que je lit en travers.


Mercredi matin, j'ai essay de rattraper un jour et demi de retard (internet out of order au taff), a a t dur, trs dur  ::aie:: 

Et lundi, comme d'habitude, je vais devoir lire tout ce qui s'est pass pendant le week-end.

Faut juste tre motiv, et on arrive  se remettre dans le bain !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Oui,  tel point que moi, j'ai renonc. A chaque fois que je passe, je me tape une page 1/2 de retard, que je lit en travers. Du coup je comprend pas toujours tout


C'est fait exprs : comme a on te double en nombre de messages  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est fait exprs : comme a on te double en nombre de messages


A ce rythme l je dois tre doubl depuis longtemps

----------


## Deadpool

Un topique digne d'un chat o l'on parle de tout, sauf de ce qui est en rapport avec le sujet initial?

a me rappelle des trucs.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

C'est pas tout  fait vrai, parfois on y reviens le temps d'un post ou deux  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est pas tout  fait vrai, parfois on y reviens le temps d'un post ou deux


Absolument, l on tente de dfinir le meilleur smiley pour identifier le responsable X.

----------


## Bovino

> ou que mon ange gardien fait grve


Ben des fois, il est quand mme l pour te rappeler que t'en fais trop ! Et je sais de quoi je parle...

----------


## rothen

> C'est pas tout  fait vrai, parfois on y reviens le temps d'un post ou deux


 tout  fait  :;):  ..et mme il y a peu vous avez trouv pour mes outils verre ..et en plus , sans le lien qu' mis Auteur pour l'outil orange , j'aurai jamais su m'en servir ..donc on est toujours encore dans le sujet   :;):  ..bon ,faut admettre ,  il y a de temps en temps de petits dbordements  ::mouarf:: 

l en rentrant , je viens d'ouvrir mon courrier ...j'ai bien eu comme prvu un PV d'excs de vitesse ..mais pas de celui que j'avais vu flasher , ca promet ..je vais bientt plus avoir de points  ::?:  ...ce qui me fait peur , j'ai l'impression que ma chance m'a quitte ou que mon ange gardien fait grve ..moi qui ai toujours eu du bol , en dernier j'accumule ..en temps normal , avec ma chance habituelle , celui - l je l'aurai pas eu ..on tait plus d'une vingtaine de bagnoles  rouler en groupe et il parait que comme c'est un wifi faut un peu de temps entre 2 flashs , donc certains se sont fait toper et pas d'autres ..ouais , comme je dis , ma chance m'abandonne  ::cry::  

bon , je vous dis pas comme ca m'a fait du bien de lire tout ce que vous avez mis ...bon pas encore pu tout couter , ca sera pour dimanche  :;):  ( Yves t'as pas mis ta chanson prfre , ni Auteur , ni Barsy ...ni plein d'autres encore , allez-y , j'y reserve mon dimanche  ::mouarf::  )
beaucoup ri avec "Batman" ...comme quoi vaut mieux viter le statut de marie ...encore que , un mufle pareil ..on doit le quitter direct  ::mouarf:: 

une  que j'ai trouv sympa sur facebook 




> spcial infirmire : Une aide soignante surprend un patient qui se masturbe dans ses draps. Sans rien dire,elle ouvre le lit et le suce,le patient jacule... L aide soignante se rince la bouche et part . le lendemain,le patient un peu gen lui demande "pourquoi ai je eu le droit a cette gaterie?" Elle lui rpondit je vais plus vite a me rincer la bouche qu a changer vos draps lol!!!!


je trouve que ca illustre bien le cot pratique des femmes  ::mouarf:: 
bon , je vais commencer  regarder un peu tout ce que vous avez mis ...c'est dense  ::lol::

----------


## rothen

> Ben des fois, il est quand mme l pour te rappeler que t'en fais trop ! Et je sais de quoi je parle...


 euh ..j'ai papot 2h au tel entre le dbut et la fin de mon message  ..en le mettant j'ai vu que le partiel tait paru ..alors je l'ai enlev ..ce qui explique que t'as rpondu avant ..que le message paraisse  ::mouarf:: 

alors pour l'ange gardien , je suis d'accord avec toi , je tire beaucoup trop sur la corde en ce moment , ca ne peut que mal finir  ::cry::  ..mais j'ai jamais t raisonnable  ::wow::  ..ouais , faudrait que je fasse un effort  ::calim2::

----------


## Bovino

> ce qui explique que t'as rpondu avant ..que le message paraisse


Ou alors, ton ange gardien, c'est moi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Ou alors, ton ange gardien, c'est moi !


 MDR ...je crois que tu ne te rends pas bien compte de la responsabilit ...je suis totalement imprevisible  ::mouarf:: 

mais je veux bien te prendre  l'essai ..histoire de voir si tu tiens le choc  :;): 

edit ...ouais , veux pas faire un nouveau message  ..faut pas exagrer  ::mouarf:: 

alors une chanson un peu "djante " sur laquelle j'aime bien "bouger " ...sur on peut pas appeler ca danser  ::fou::   ..et qui vient de me remettre en forme ce matin ...enfin presque ...reste quand mme encore des squelles d'hier soir  ::wow::

----------


## shadowmoon

Bous sommes lundi matin, un peu de srieux svp, surtout quand un point de la plus haute importance est toujours en suspens. Pour celles et ceux qui auraient oubli ( +(e)s ?), je fais rfrence  a :




> Serait-il trop te demander que d'avoir une petite vido de tes dhanchs ?


Alors rothen, tu a eu les moyens et le temps de faire cette vido ? ...



ou pas ?

----------


## Bovino

Tiens, puisqu'on est lundi matin, une petite blague :



> Nous savons maintenant que Jsus tait un publicitaire tzigane juif de couleur noire et d'origine italienne habitant la Californie !     
> 
> 
> Il y a 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jsus tait Noir :    
> Il appelait tout le monde "mon frre"Il aimait chanter la gloire de DieuIl n'a pas eu un procs quitable
> 
> Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jsus tait Juif :
> Il a repris l'affaire de son preIl est rest  la maison jusqu' l'ge de 33 ansIl tait sr que sa mre tait vierge, et sa mre tait sre qu'il tait Dieu.
> 
> ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Bous sommes lundi matin, un peu de srieux svp, surtout quand un point de la plus haute importance est toujours en suspens. Pour celles et ceux qui auraient oubli ( +(e)s ?), je fais rfrence  a :
> 
> 
> 
> Alors rothen, tu a eu les moyens et le temps de faire cette vido ? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ou pas ?


Merci Shadowmoon de rester concentr sur l'essentiel, moi j'avais oubli....

du coup, rothen, on attends tous ladite vido

----------


## shadowmoon

> Merci Shadowmoon de rester concentr sur l'essentiel


Ayant effectu la demande initiale, je me dois d'en assurer le suivi, ce que je fais d'ailleurs avec grand plaisir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous en ce super lundi matin   ::zoubi::  j'espre que vous allez bien et que vous avez comme moi pass un super WE  :;): 




> Alors rothen, tu a eu les moyens et le temps de faire cette vido ? ...


Bien sr , bien sr on sest amuss  faire ca samedi soir on a beaucoup ri dailleurs ::wow::  mais il parat que cest pas montrable sur un forum aussi srieux que le votre ouais pas de chance hein  ::ange::  , du coup je peux pas vous la mettre ::whistle:: 
Alors   la place comme promis , mes commentaires pour vos chansons  :;): 

Pour Laurent : jaime bien Rihanna ..Pink aussi mais je vais viter de faire sa chorgraphie ..peur de me casser dessus ::mouarf2::  
 La  Montagne  moi ca me rappelle les colonies de vacances ..et pour skier , jai intrt  fredonner quelque chose dun peu plus nerveux , avec ca javancerai pas  ::mouarf:: 

Pour Guillaume :pas de souci tu mas super gte en chanson  ::ccool:: ,comme dimanche je suis alle faire une grande marche avec un copain ..pour tout couter jai pass une partie de la nuit  ::yaisse:: 
Sinon , euh , on peut pas vraiment dire que tu as les gouts des gens de ton age niveau musique cest pas une critique  :;): , cest une constatation cest tout mais cest vrai  tes en avance pour certaine chanson  ::ccool:: ..jai bien aim  mes souliers sont rouges ..et je suis daccord avec Jean Ferrat :on ne voit pas le temps passer ..jaime bien aussi la voix dYves Duteil 
Merci pour le morceau de mon film culte , et surtout pour la dcouverte de la chanson de Barbara Beghin  , je lui souhaite pleine russite et que son album puisse sortir trs vite  :;): 
Pour la paimpolaise ..jai tenu 10 secondes vraiment allergique  ce genre de musique  ::aie:: 
Par contre bien aim les 3 qui  tourne  ..avec dans   les serviettes   cette phrase que jaime bien :  on sait bien que la vie est brve on y met du rire et du rve   cest ce que jessaye aussi  de faire un max  ::yaisse:: 

Eh , notre responsable X , au lieu de critiquer  ::mouarf:: tas mis ta chanson prfre ? et tas voulu dire quoi l ?? @Lady : aha Within j'coutais a en farmant les baalrun sur Diablo 2 : LOD il y a quelques annes  

Pour Lady , jaime bien Nigthwish  Amaranth , je connaissais pas  , par contre je connaissais  Avantasia - What kind of Love et cest le style que jadore quand je suis en priode    nostalgie   car cest le genre de chanson qui me fait vibrer ::love::  euh par contre pas laigle noir 

Pour Magic : le 1er un peu trop techno pour moi  ::mouarf::  , le 2eme et le 3eme  jadore ::ccool::  , mais je pense que la fin du 2eme est coupe ..ou ca sarrete comme ca brusquement ? 

Pour Thomas,  tout pareil  jai eu cette poque  fond  :;): ..sauf que jai tenu moins longtemps en cours de guitare  ::mouarf:: 

Pour Manus Dei : jai du mal  comprendre comment on peut aimer des musiques  aussi diffrentes que la  rhapsodie in blue et slayer ..pour moi , cest juste loppos ..taime vraiment les 2  ::roll:: 

Pour Didier ..cest vrai le clip est sympa mais moi jaime PAS la bagarre  ::cry:: 

Mon morceau  ancien   prfr , si vous coutez les paroles vous connaitrez  ma philosophie de la vie et  ma manire de vivre   



cette chanson cest tout  fait moi  ::yaisse::  sauf quil y a un truc quon peut plus faire de la mme faon  actuellement et que  vous avez pas connu qui trouve la phrase ? 
En plus , cest marrant , actuellement jai presque le mme look quelle  :;): non , pas avec la robe rose  ::mouarf3:: 
 :;): 
Ah Didier , jaime bien ta blague beaucoup de vrai dedans

----------


## magicbisous-nours

La vido tu peux la mettre : on est dans la taverne : rien n'y es srieux ;-)

Pour le deuxime morceau, je peux pas vrifier je suis au boulot mais en effet normalement, ce n'est pas sens s'arrter brutalement, j'ai d mettre un mauvais lien dsol

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais il parat que cest pas montrable sur un forum aussi srieux que le votre


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  j'aimerais bien que tu me montre o tu as trouv du srieux dans la taverne ?




> Bien sr , bien sr on sest amuss  faire ca samedi soir on a beaucoup ri dailleurs


Te connaissant, vous avez utilisez certains "moyens de motivation" avant de vous lancer non ? Et c'est pourquoi tu refuse de nous montrer tes "exploits" chorgraphiques ?

J'ai tap "en plein dans le mille", non ?

----------


## giragu03

> Pour Guillaume :pas de souci tu mas super gte en chanson ,comme dimanche je suis alle faire une grande marche avec un copain ..pour tout couter jai pass une partie de la nuit 
> Sinon , euh , on peut pas vraiment dire que tu as les gouts des gens de ton age niveau musique cest pas une critique , cest une constatation cest tout mais cest vrai  tes en avance pour certaine chanson ..jai bien aim  mes souliers sont rouges ..et je suis daccord avec Jean Ferrat :on ne voit pas le temps passer ..jaime bien aussi la voix dYves Duteil 
> Merci pour le morceau de mon film culte , et surtout pour la dcouverte de la chanson de Barbara Beghin  , je lui souhaite pleine russite et que son album puisse sortir trs vite 
> Pour la paimpolaise ..jai tenu 10 secondes vraiment allergique  ce genre de musique 
> Par contre bien aim les 3 qui  tourne  ..avec dans   les serviettes   cette phrase que jaime bien :  on sait bien que la vie est brve on y met du rire et du rve   cest ce que jessaye aussi  de faire un max 
> [....]
> Mon morceau  ancien   prfr , si vous coutez les paroles vous connaitrez  ma philosophie de la vie et  ma manire de vivre   
> dalida  "laissez- moi dancer" - YouTube 
> 
> ...


Coucou Rothen et tous les autres,
J'imagine que c'est cette phrase :
"Quand a ne va pas, je tourne le disque" -> Pourtant, il y a encore des artistes qui sortent des vinyles. J'en ai un qui doit arriver dans la semaine (Marc Lavoine, pour info).

Comment dire, La Paimpolaise, il n'y a jamais beaucoup de monde qui tient plus de 10s. C'est un petit peu comme quand je sors un CD d'Aristide Bruant. Et, j'ai envie de te dire, que a ne me surprend pas que tu n'aimes pas...

Pour ce qui est de Barbara Beghin, l'album est dj enregistr (il y a de bons morceaux dedans et c'est assez vari musicalement), je ne connais pas la date de sortie exacte mais a ne devrait pas tarder.

----------


## rothen

> Te connaissant, vous avez utilisez certains "moyens de motivation" avant de vous lancer non ? Et c'est pourquoi tu refuses de nous montrer tes "exploits" chorgraphiques ?


 je sais pas ce que tu appelles "moyens de motivations " mais avec cette bande de cops l on a besoin de rien pour partir en dlire , on est tous branchs pareil , si un sort une connerie  faire , les autres suivent de suite ..on essaye de prendre de la vie que le bon cot , on est ce qu'on appelle de bonnes natures , toujours gai et pret  rire ..bon , on s'hydrate quand mme un peu mais sans dbordement 

ce genre de vido c'est du domaine priv , on peut pas mettre ca sur un forum ...je mettrai mme pas ca sur facebook , alors  :;):  

par contre c'tait une bonne ide de la suggrer , je penserai  vous en la revoyant  ::mouarf:: 




> J'imagine que c'est cette phrase :
> "Quand a ne va pas, je tourne le disque" .


tout  fait Guillaume  ::ccool:: c'est bien a ..et c'est toujours ce que j'essaye de faire , quand  quelque chose ne va pas , je cherche quelque chose de positif pour me donner le moral ...et en gnral ca marche  :;): 

par contre je ne savais pas qu'on sortait encore des vinyls , ca me sidre  :8O:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> je sais pas ce que tu appelles "moyens de motivations " mais avec cette bande de cops l on a besoin de rien pour partir en dlire , on est tous branchs pareil , si un sort une connerie  faire , les autres suivent de suite ..on essaye de prendre de la vie que le bon cot , on est ce qu'on appelle de bonnes natures , toujours gai et pret  rire ..bon , on s'hydrate quand mme un peu mais sans dbordement 
> 
> ce genre de vido c'est du domaine priv , on peut pas mettre ca sur un forum ...je mettrai mme pas ca sur facebook , alors  
> 
> par contre c'tait une bonne ide de la suggrer , je penserai  vous en la revoyant 
> 
> 
> 
> tout  fait Guillaume c'est bien a ..et c'est toujours ce que j'essaye de faire , en quelque chose ne va pas , je cherche quelque chose de positif pour me donner le moral ...et en gnral ca marche 
> ...


c'est pas juste, tu avais dit que tu la mettrais !!  ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

> tout  fait Guillaume c'est bien a ..et c'est toujours ce que j'essaye de faire , quand  quelque chose ne va pas , je cherche quelque chose de positif pour me donner le moral ...et en gnral ca marche 
> 
> par contre je ne savais pas qu'on sortait encore des vinyls , ca me sidre


Fais ton choix  ::aie:: 
Il y a eu une priode o la sortie de nouveaux vinyles s'tait quasiment arrte, mais a a relativement bien repris. Il est d'ailleurs plus facile de trouver des tourne-disques ou des platines que lorsque j'ai achet ma platine il y a une quinzaine d'annes (on ne trouvait quasiment plus rien  l'poque).

----------


## rothen

> c'est pas juste, tu avais dit que tu la mettrais !!


 mais depuis quand tu crois tout ce que je dis  ::mouarf::  ..allez je te console  ::calin:: 

sinon ce WE j'ai eu un coup de foudre pour cette voiture 


vous la trouvez comment ? 
une marque que je connaissais pas du tout ..Mais bon , le prix m'a calme  ::mouarf:: 

il y avait aussi ce genre de monstre que j'adore car ca me rappelle une priode trs heureuse de ma vie 



bon ,cette page est tourne depuis longtemps  ::calim2:: 

revenons au temps prsent avec quelques trucs trouvs dans le journal ...



vos reflexions la dessus ??

Pour Guillaume , 300.000 disques vinyles  :8O:  ...on revient vraiment en arrire en tout  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Pour Guillaume , 300.000 disques vinyles  ...on revient vraiment en arrire en tout


En chanson franaise (ce qui m'intresse), il y a quand mme beaucoup de rditions d'albums anciens. Mais, je me suis fait la mme remarque en voyant le chiffre (je ne recherche jamais comme a, sinon j'exploserais vite mon budget...), je ne pensais pas que c'tait aussi impressionnant.

Pour aujourd'hui, je vous propose une chanson de Claire Denamur :



Les problmes de procdures, je trouve a nul ; voir dehors des personnes potentiellement dangereuses quand on a des flagrants dlits de meurtre (dj le concept de "suspect" quand il y a un flagrant dlit, j'ai du mal)  cause d'erreurs de procdures, a me rvolte (il y a quand mme des gens pays pour ce boulot, peut-tre de moins en moins et de moins en moins bien).
Le lancer de chats, je trouve a immonde, appeler a de l'art est une insulte aux artistes ; je propose une uvre d'art o on lance cet abruti (je ne suis pas un grand ami des animaux... mais les massacrer pour le plaisir, c'est immonde).
3g et conduire, je trouve a irresponsable : s'il se plante tout seul, c'est son problme et je ne le plaindrai pas, mais en gnral ils ont le don d'embarquer une ou des voitures en face avec eux et a me rvolte (c'est pour cela que je ne bois pas quand je conduis, si j'tais sr qu'en cas d'accident je sois seul, je serais probablement moins raisonnable).
Et pour le caf, je n'en bois pas, mais bon, s'il y a des gens prts  payer le prix fort pour un caf avec un got "de me*de", je ne vois pas pourquoi des vendeurs se priveraient de se lancer sur le crneau...

----------


## Deadpool

> 


C'est quoi comme marque? Je ne reconnais pas la calandre...

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est quoi comme marque? Je ne reconnais pas la calandre...


Personnellement, je pense  une vielle Jaguar, car la rcente Type S a une calandre trs similaire, comme un hommage.

[edit] et en plus il me semble distinguer un j un peu au dessus de la calandre ou je me trompes ? En tout c'est une lettre, a c'est sur, mais j'ai du mal  bien la voir. [/edit]

[edit 2] Je me suis plant, c'est surement pas une Jaguar :




> une marque que je connaissais pas du tout ..Mais bon , le prix m'a calme


Du coup j'ai pas d'ide, je suis assez perplexe  ::koi::  ::koi::  ::koi::  [/edit 2]

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou,

Oulala a peine je reviens et hop ca parle d'un sujet que je maitrise, alors la l'image c'est une voiture.

Un mec qui s'y connait mais alors niveau 0 en voiture et oui ca existe.

----------


## Lady

> Coucou,
> 
> Oulala a peine je reviens et hop ca parle d'un sujet que je maitrise, alors la l'image c'est une voiture.
> 
> Un mec qui s'y connait mais alors niveau 0 en voiture et oui ca existe.


T'as au moins 1 t'as sur que c'tait une voiture !! C'est dj bien!

Une fois comme a avec mon frre on avait vu une voiture mais on arrivais pas a savoir la marque. Si mes souvenir son bon le logo tait un serpent ...

----------


## ManusDei

> Le lancer de chats, je trouve a immonde, appeler a de l'art est une insulte aux artistes ; je propose une uvre d'art o on lance cet abruti (je ne suis pas un grand ami des animaux... mais les massacrer pour le plaisir, c'est immonde).


L'ide tait pas fine, mais les chats ont t lanc de genre 3m de haut. Et il me semble qu'aucun chat n'a t bless (mme si a aurait pu).

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si mes souvenir son bon le logo tait un serpent ...


Un logo dans ce style ?


C'est une Dodge Viper

Sinon dans ce style :


C'est une AC Cobra

----------


## giragu03

> L'ide tait pas fine, mais les chats ont t lanc de genre 3m de haut. Et il me semble qu'aucun chat n'a t bless (mme si a aurait pu).


D'aprs l'article, "certains retombent lourdement sur les marches". Donc, j'en dduis qu'il y a un minimum de violence dans le lancer de chats... Enfin, je vais arrter de parler de a, puisque ce ct provocateur a probablement pour objectif de faire parler de cet individu...
Rassure-toi Nhaps, je suis comme toi.

----------


## shadowmoon

Je change de sujet et de ton pour un truc un peu plus joyeux




> Deux amis discutent de leurs "performances" avec leurs conqutes.
> 
> L'un deux pour se vanter annonce "quand je fais l'amour, c'est comme si j'tais un athlte olympique"
> 
> Pour lui rabattre le caquet l'autre lui rpond "Cette attente doit tre insupportable quand on le fait que tous les 4 ans non ?"

----------


## Lady

> Un logo dans ce style ?
> 
> 
> C'est une Dodge Viper
> 
> Sinon dans ce style :
> 
> 
> C'est une AC Cobra


Plus comme le second, le serpent tait entier je crois et il tait vert ... Bon a date de plusieurs anne donc c'est que des souvenir ...
Mais c'tait pas une Viper. Ca on connaissais (Vive la srie tl du mme nom) et on avait vrifi.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Plus comme le second, le serpent tait entier je crois et il tait vert


Alors c'est bien une AC Cobra, c'est typique de ce modle, surtout la couleur verte du serpent. Sur un fond jaune non ?

----------


## sevyc64

Hum je crois que je l'ai !

Un roadster Wiesmann GT MF5 :




Edit : En fait a serait pas un serpent, mais plutt une sorte de salamandre (ou lzard peut-tre) la tte en bas

Re-Edit : Mme pas 



> Logo et Slogan
> Logo Wiesmann
> 
> Le logo de la marque reprsente un gecko, animal connu pour avoir la capacit de grimper sur la plupart des surfaces verticalement et mme  l'envers. Un des slogan de la marque reprend ainsi l'ide symbolise par son logo : "Les Wiesmann collent  la route comme des geckos  un mur".
> 
> Sur le site officiel de la marque, il apparait sous le logo un autre slogan : "Manufaktur Der Individualisten". Ce slogan met en avant le fait que chaque modle de Wiesmann est unique.

----------


## Deadpool

Effectivement, a parait tre a. Bien jou.  :;): 

Je ne connaissais pas non plus cette marque.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Un roadster Wiesmann GT MF5


En effet c'est bien celle l  ::ccool::  GG Sevy  ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::

----------


## Deadpool

A noter que selon wiki, le logo de Wiesmann est un gecko  l'envers.

Edit : grill par l'dit.  ::lol::

----------


## sevyc64

Perso, c'est un nom que j'ai dj entendu, mais j'aurais bien t incapable de faire le lien avec une voiture.

(arf, j'ai valid trop vite) 
Viessmann, avec un V et 2 S est une marque de chaudire et de chauffage  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Edit : En fait a serait pas un serpent, mais plutt une sorte de salamandre (ou lzard peut-tre) la tte en bas


Attention  ne pas tout mlanger, Lady parlait d'une autre voiture, celle que tu as identifi est celle dont rothen avait mis une photo !

----------


## Lady

> Attention  ne pas tout mlanger, Lady parlait d'une autre voiture, celle que tu as identifi est celle dont rothen avait mis une photo !



Pour ma marque ca doit tre a le fond jaune est trs possible ^^

----------


## sevyc64

> Attention  ne pas tout mlanger, Lady parlait d'une autre voiture, celle que tu as identifi est celle dont rothen avait mis une photo !


Arfff, effectivement, j'avais pas fait gaffe que c'tait Lady qui parlait de serpent. C'est a de lire en diagonale.  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Une petite blague un peu trash pour finir la journe :



> Trois hommes discutent et se demandent qu'est-ce qui est le plus rapide selon eux.
> Le premier dit :
> - C'est la lumire parce que tu appuies sur l'interrupteur et, hop, elle est l !
> Le deuxime dit : 
> - C'est la pense parce que tu as juste  rflchir et, hop, elle est l !
> Le troisime rpond :
> - Z'avez tout faux les mecs, le plus rapide c'est la diarrhe : quand tu l'as tu n'as pas le temps de penser  allumer la lumire que tu as dj chi dans ton froc !

----------


## rothen

> Un roadster Wiesmann GT MF5 :


 ::applo::  ::applo::  bravo Yves ! alors l j'en reviens pas  :8O: ..et aprs il y en a qui disent qu'on fait pas d'identification de matriel  ::mouarf:: 

pour le logo , je pensais aussi  une salamandre , mais c'est vrai qu'il y a les ventouses ..j'avais d'ailleurs trouv ca classou sur le coffre arrire , ca ressemblait  un bijou .

je vais mettre ton explication sur ma photo dans facebook car aucun de mes cops ne l'avait vu ...comme quoi , on en apprend tous les jours  :;): 

maintenant , c'est sr si chaque modle est unique , ca explique pourquoi j'ai craqu sur celle -l , en grise , et pas sur la noire de la mme marque ...et les finitions intrieures , je vous dis pas ...bon , ca explique aussi son prix  :;): 

Thomas j'ai ador ton athlte olympique  ::lol:: 

sinon ,  part Guillaume , pas beaucoup de ractions sur les articles du journal ..alors a inspire presonne ?  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Le premier article m'a fait rire, celui sur la personne ge qui tait bourre "pour son anniversaire" aussi...
En revanche celui sur les chats m'a dsol, "l'artiste" (dsol pour moi un connard reste un connard, pas un artiste) mriterait de subir le mme sort (avec la hauteur tant ajuste proportionnellement : il est plus grand, plus costaud, on le balance de plus haut....)

Le dernier n'veille pas grand-chose en moi.... c'est sr que l c'est du flagrant dlit mais les situations d'annulations de procdure sont une mesure permettant de limiter au maximum les erreurs judiciaires.... Mme si elles sont parfois (comme ici)  double tranchant, elles sont malheureusement ncessaires...

----------


## ManusDei

> En revanche celui sur les chats m'a dsol, "l'artiste" (dsol pour moi un connard reste un connard, pas un artiste) mriterait de subir le mme sort (avec la hauteur tant ajuste proportionnellement : il est plus grand, plus costaud, on le balance de plus haut....)


Si on prend en compte les diffrences de morphologies qui font qu'un chat se rceptionne mieux qu'un humain, tu risques de balancer ton gars de... au moins 2 ou 3 mtres. C'est suffisant pour qu'il se casse une patte, si il se rceptionne mal.

----------


## giragu03

> Le premier article m'a fait rire, celui sur la personne ge qui tait bourre "pour son anniversaire" aussi...
> En revanche celui sur les chats m'a dsol, "l'artiste" (dsol pour moi un connard reste un connard, pas un artiste) mriterait de subir le mme sort (avec la hauteur tant ajuste proportionnellement : il est plus grand, plus costaud, on le balance de plus haut....)
> 
> Le dernier n'veille pas grand-chose en moi.... c'est sr que l c'est du flagrant dlit mais les situations d'annulations de procdure sont une mesure permettant de limiter au maximum les erreurs judiciaires.... Mme si elles sont parfois (comme ici)  double tranchant, elles sont malheureusement ncessaires...


Ce qui me drange n'est pas tant le fait qu'on puisse annuler des procdures pour des vices de procdure (sinon, on courrait le risque de laisser en prison prventive des innocents pendants des dcennies sans les juger, le but de ceci tant de limiter le temps de prison avant jugement), mais c'est le fait que des erreurs aussi grossires soient faites par des professionnels...
Sinon, l'excuse de "c'est mon anniversaire" pour celui qui tait bourr, c'est amusant (comme celle de dire qu'on se boit une demi-bouteille de prune pour se donner du courage pour faire son jardin), mais je trouve toujours irresponsable de rouler quand on a bu (que chacun joue sa vie pour "s'amuser", a ne me drange pas et je ne serai pas mu s'il la perd ; par contre s'amuser  jouer la vie des autres, a me drange beaucoup plus).
Et pour les deux autres, je n'ai rien  ajouter.

"Je garderai pour moi ce que m'inspire le monde", comme le chante si bien Stephan Eicher

----------


## magicbisous-nours

-141

(ben oui, l'objectif tant 4 000  la fin du mois qui se trouve tre vendredi, il faut poster un peu quand mme  ::aie::  )

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

Je suis pas pass hier, j'tais en staff meeting toute la journe  ::aie:: 

Je vois qu'on est reparti sur les voitures, moi qui n'y connait rien  ::triste::  Par contre la dernire photo poste par sevy, j'la trouve super belle (la voiture, pas le photo)  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

> -141
> 
> (ben oui, l'objectif tant 4 000  la fin du mois qui se trouve tre vendredi, il faut poster un peu quand mme  )


-139  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Bonjour  tous !
> 
> Je suis pas pass hier, j'tais en staff meeting toute la journe 
> 
> Je vois qu'on est reparti sur les voitures, moi qui n'y connait rien  Par contre la dernire photo poste par sevy, j'la trouve super belle (la voiture, pas le photo)


Bah ne rien n'y connaitre n'empche pas d'apprvi.

Pour preuve la plupart d'entre vous, les hommes, ne connaissez rien aux femmes mais vous en apprciez certaines au moins ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bah j'apprcie l'esthtique, aprs la conduite...

C'est juste un moyen de transport pour moi, rien de plus  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

C'est surtout qu'on est tous confronts au mme dilemme : on peut pas vivre avec vous... mais on ne peut pas non plus vivre sans vous.  ::?: 

C'est compliqu d'avoir une conscience, mais a, seuls les hommes peuvent le savoir.  ::whistle:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

ah quand mme un peu plus de ractions aux articles c'est bien  :;): ..en ce qui concerne le dfaut de procdure , il y a eu la suite hier 


> les policiciers l'ont interpell alors qu'il cherchait  se procurer une arme " son projet tait de faire des rglements de compte  St Ouen , il voulait tuer des tmoins


perso je trouve inadmissible qu'on libre ce genre d'individu pour une histoire de "dlai " dans la procdure , faut dire qu'il est quand mme soupconn de 2 homicides ...j'ai toujours t rvolte par ces procs ou on ne cherche plus la culpabilit ...mais ou il pourrait y avoir une 'irrgularit " dans le procs verbal , je trouve ca scandaleux ..j'espre qu'on arrivera  changer a un jour  ::?: 

sinon , en ce qui concerne le gecko ,quelqu'un a mis sur facebook que  c'est aussi le symbole de l'Audi Quattro ..j'ai vrifi , c'est vrai 




est-ce qu'il pourrait y avoir un rapport entre l'Audi Quattro et la Wiessman ? sinon , lequel l'aurait eu en premier ?

PS :  peine le dos tourn vous avez dj avanc  ::mouarf::  ..c'est quoi cette histoire de 4000 avant la fin du mois ? c'tait les 3000 qui avaient t prvus l ..vous avez dj bien dpass lobjectif  :;): 




> la plupart d'entre vous, les hommes, ne connaissez rien aux femmes mais vous en apprciez certaines au moins ...


MDR Lady , tout  fait ...ils ne connaissent pas grand chose  notre mode d'emploi , ca c'est sr  ::mouarf:: ..mais ils ne peuvent pas se passer de nous  ::lol::

----------


## sevyc64

> MDR Lady , tout  fait ...ils ne connaissent pas grand chose  notre mode d'emploi , ca c'est sr ..mais ils ne peuvent pas se passer de nous


Alors certes, je n'ai as une grande exprience de la chose, et a fait longtemps que je n'ai pas ctoyer rgulirement un spcimen de cette trange espce, mais de ce que j'ai pu exprimenter par le pass, je ne suis pas certains que les femmes soient les mieux places pour comprendre leur propre mode d'emploi.

Mais bon, comme multiplier les cas d'expriences est un bon moyen pour tenter de comprendre le fonctionnement d'un phnomne, c'est la raison pour laquelle les hommes les plus investis dans la recherche de ce mode d'emploi multiplient femmes et maitresses.
Et grce  eux, un jour on arrivera  vous comprendre.

 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

Voici ce que m'inspire cette conversation :


Le rapport entre l'Audi Quattro et la Wiessman : ce sont toutes les deux des voitures...  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

J'aime pas trop les paroles de cette chanson ..je trouve qu'il est aigri  ::?: 

la fin surtout , je vois pas pourquoi on renierai son chien pour une fille ...pour moi , l'amour entre les 2 ne se situe pas au mme niveau ..et on peut aimer les 2 non ?




> Le rapport entre l'Audi Quattro et la Wiessman : ce sont toutes les deux des voitures...


 ::ptdr::  ca confirme , tu as une grande connaissance sur ce sujet  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'aurais pas dit mieux  ::haha::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'aime pas trop les paroles de cette chanson ..je trouve qu'il est aigri 
> 
> la fin surtout , je vois pas pourquoi on renierai son chien pour une fille ...pour moi , l'amour entre les 2 ne se situe pas au mme niveau ..et on peut aimer les 2 non ?
> 
> 
>  ca confirme , tu as une grande connaissance sur ce sujet


On peut aimer les deux mais les deux ne sont pas toujours compatible : il y a des gens qui n'aiment pas les chiens ou qui y sont allergiques....
en revanche moi je ne renierai pas le chien.... C'est plus fidle et leur "amour" pour leur matre est beaucoup plus pur que ce dont est capable un tre humain....

----------


## shadowmoon

> pas beaucoup de ractions sur les articles du journal ..alors a inspire presonne ?


Si, mais ma raction a t assez vhmente donc j'ai prfr m'abstenir de commenter, pour viter de pousser une norme gueulante. a risquait de faire tache dans le fil assez agrable de cette discussion.




> l'objectif tant 4 000  la fin du mois qui se trouve tre vendredi, il faut poster un peu quand mme


Pas la peine de sinquiter, si nous maintenons le rythme, nous devrions les atteindre avant la date limite non ?  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas certain non, c'est un peu mou l !

Il ne nous reste que 4 jours (en comptant aujourd'hui) !!
MOVE ON !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> Pas la peine de sinquiter, si nous maintenons le rythme, nous devrions les atteindre avant la date limite non ?


-127 !

en 3 jours 1/2  peu prs, a fait  la louche 40 messages par jours, c'est faisable si on s'endort pas

----------


## FirePrawn

Alors j'ai une blague  ::aie:: 




> C'est deux vieux atteints dAlzheimer qui sont sur un banc dans un parc.
> Un camion de glace, hot dog et autres joyeusets disponibles dans ce genre de camion arrive.
> 
> Le premier vieux dit au second :
> - Dis donc, j'me prendrai bien une glace !
> - En voila une bonne ide ! Deux boules chocolat pour moi s'il te plait !
> - Alors une glace deux boules chocolat, et une glace vanille chocolat, j'y vais !
> - Attends ! Tu devrais le noter !
> - Mais non pas besoin je m'en souviendrai.
> ...


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

Mouais  ::aie:: 

Sinon vous n'avez plus que 3 jours pour participer au smiley d'or 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...-dor-2012-jeu/

Allez y pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore particip, lachez vous !

----------


## Lady

> Mouais 
> 
> Sinon vous n'avez plus que 3 jours pour participer au smiley d'or 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...-dor-2012-jeu/
> 
> Allez y pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore particip, lachez vous !


Roh ce spam de pub !!!

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais bon, comme multiplier les cas d'expriences est un bon moyen pour tenter de comprendre le fonctionnement d'un phnomne, c'est la raison pour laquelle les hommes les plus investis dans la recherche de ce mode d'emploi multiplient femmes et maitresses.
> Et grce  eux, un jour on arrivera  vous comprendre.


Bien, je vais expliquer ce soir  ma copine que je me sacrifie pour la cause scientifique.

----------


## giragu03

> On peut aimer les deux mais les deux ne sont pas toujours compatible : il y a des gens qui n'aiment pas les chiens ou qui y sont allergiques....
> en revanche moi je ne renierai pas le chien.... C'est plus fidle et leur "amour" pour leur matre est beaucoup plus pur que ce dont est capable un tre humain....


C'est un petit peu l'ide de la chanson (enfin comme je la comprends...), l'amour des chiens est beaucoup moins rflchi et beaucoup plus sincre que l'amour des hommes. Et pourtant, si on doit choisir entre les deux, on (enfin la plupart) choisira l'amour d'une fille.

----------


## Bovino

> leur "amour" pour leur matre est beaucoup plus pur que ce dont est capable un tre humain...


Attention  ne pas trop tomber dans l'anthropomorphisme l...
Un chien ne ressent pas d'amour, il a juste besoin d'tre au sein d'une meute avec un mle alpha clairement identifi.
Passez vos journes  vous aplatir devant lui en penchant la tte sur le ct et vous verrez s'il vous aime vraiment !

----------


## FirePrawn

> Attention  ne pas trop tomber dans l'anthropomorphisme l...
> Un chien ne ressent pas d'amour, il a juste besoin d'tre au sein d'une meute avec un mle alpha clairement identifi.
> Passez vos journes  vous aplatir devant lui en penchant la tte sur le ct et vous verrez s'il vous aime vraiment !


Tu as l'air vachement au courant de la chose  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

ah , j'ai bien aim ta blague Sebast  ::ccool::  ..au moins ca a un avantage d'tre vieux , on oublie tout  ::mouarf::  

En ce qui concerne l'amour des animaux , c'est sr faut pas tomber dans l'excs , mais pour moi quelqu'un qui n'aime pas les animaux , n'aime pas les hommes non plus  :;): 

Ah au fait vous avez dj vu ces photos qui montrent que le chien ressemble  son maitre ?  j'avais bien aim ..videmment je retrouve pas , quelqu'un pourrait en mettre 2 ou 3 ? 

je me suis d'ailleurs demand en voyant ces photos ,si en fait on ne choisissais pas l'animal en fonction de sa morphologie ...histoire qu'il nous ressemble ..comme un enfant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

> ah , j'ai bien aim ta blague Sebast  ..au moins ca a un avantage d'tre vieux , on oublie tout


T'es bien la seule visiblement  ::triste::

----------


## Nhaps

j'ai dj vu des animaux qui ressemblent  leur matres, mais c'est surtout parce que leurs matres sont trop btes et donnent des habits  leurs chiens ou chats.

Donc on a des chiens tout moche avec des robes, je trouve cela affligeant, personnellement j'ai deux chats, ils sont adorables, je les laisse vivre et ils ne font pas de bazar et sont trs clins ( quand ils veulent ^^ )

Faut pas essay d'duquer un animal comme on duque une personne, c'est stupide.

C'tait mon coup de gueule du jour.

Nhaps

----------


## FirePrawn

Je suis pas d'accord pour les chiens.

Il FAUT dresser les chiens, sinon a peut driver... Mais il faut les dresser correctement en effet  ::): 
Il n'y a pas mauvais chiens, juste des mauvais matres !

PS : mon chat est adorable mais a la fcheuse tendance de dtruire tout ce qui ressemble  un mouchoir quand elle reste enferme dans la maison  ::no::

----------


## Bovino

> pour moi quelqu'un qui n'aime pas les animaux , n'aime pas les hommes non plus


Ben dsol, mais moi, quand je vois un moustique, je ne lui tends pas le bras pour qu'il vienne me piquer, quand je vois un serpent, je ne vais pas lui tapoter amicalement sur la tte et quand mon fils croise un chien errant, je ne l'incite pas  aller le caresser car je ne sais pas d'avance comment il va pouvoir ragir !

Tiens, a me fait penser  la fois o j'avais fait boire de l'essence  un chat ! C'tait dsopilant, il s'est mit  courir partout comme un fou, il grimpait sur les murs, faisait le tour de la maison  toute allure, bondissait  droite  gauche !

Et puis au bout de 5 minutes, plus rien, il est rest fig sur place, c'tait impressionnant.
Et j'ai mis pas mal de temps  comprendre qu'il tait tomb en panne d'essence !  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Attention  ne pas trop tomber dans l'anthropomorphisme l...
> Un chien ne ressent pas d'amour, il a juste besoin d'tre au sein d'une meute avec un mle alpha clairement identifi.
> Passez vos journes  vous aplatir devant lui en penchant la tte sur le ct et vous verrez s'il vous aime vraiment !


Autre pige  viter avec les chiens aussi, et que l'on voit trop souvent. Lui donner  manger avant (ou pendant) de passer  table. Dans la meute, le mle Alpha mange d'abords et souvent seul, les autres membres mangent seulement aprs.
Donc  la maison le chien ne doit pas manger en premier, il mange seulement aprs que son maitre est fini de manger.


Et puis le chocolat, c'est du poison pour les chiens, pensez-y  l'approche de nol  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Et j'ai mis pas mal de temps  comprendre qu'il tait tomb en panne d'essence !


Lol c'est nulle =D




> Je suis pas d'accord pour les chiens.


Oui c'est pas faux, mais pas dans lexcs, les gens qui font des concours de chiens, avec les obstacles et tout, c'est un peu naze.

Mais bon il y en a qui aime, moi j'adore les combat de coq !  ::ccool:: 

je plaisante  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Autre pige  viter avec les chiens aussi, et que l'on voit trop souvent. Lui donner  manger avant (ou pendant) de passer  table. Dans la meute, le mle Alpha mange d'abords et souvent seul, les autres membres mangent seulement aprs.
> Donc  la maison le chien ne doit pas manger en premier, il mange seulement aprs que son maitre est fini de manger.
> 
> 
> Et puis le chocolat, c'est du poison pour les chiens, pensez-y  l'approche de nol


J'ai l'impression d'entendre ma belle sur  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Moi je connais un chat o plein de monde sont passe dessus pour assouvir leurs besoins ou dcouvrir des choses...  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

affreuse ta blague Didier  ::cry::  j'espre que tu regrettes  ::calim2:: 

pour les autres , il y a du vrai dans tout ce que vous dites  :;): 
pour le chat , faut s'inscrire ? ca devrait tre automatique en tant que membre non ? 
sinon personne n'a trouv de photo avec ressemblance chien et maitre  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

> affreuse ta blague Didier  j'espre que tu regrettes 
> 
> pour les autres , il y a du vrai dans tout ce que vous dites 
> pour le chat , faut s'inscrire ? ca devrait tre automatique en tant que membre non ? 
> sinon personne n'a trouv de photo avec ressemblance chien et maitre


J'peux pas chercher ici, c'est bloqu  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Mon chien ne me ressemble que dans l'attitude : speed et essaie d'attirer l'attention tout le temps  ::mouarf:: 

En revanche ce qui est assez impressionnant c'est quand il vient me voir, il joue, bouge, saute, etc... quand il se met sur les genoux de ma copine (qui est beaucoup plus calme) il ne bouge plus et ne fait que des clins...

----------


## Loceka

> pour le chat , faut s'inscrire ? ca devrait tre automatique en tant que membre non ?


Si, normalement tu peux te connecter avec ton login/mdp du forum.

----------


## FirePrawn

> Si, normalement tu peux te connecter avec ton login/mdp du forum.


Je confirme, ce sont les mmes identifiants que pour le forum  :;): 

La premire fois que tu y vas cependant, tu dois effectivement les renseigner, il ne les rcupre pas automatiquement.

----------


## Bovino

> affreuse ta blague Didier  j'espre que tu regrettes


Je n'ai rien  regretter : c'est juste une blague, je ne l'ai jamais fait pour de vrai !
Mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec certaines assertions, cela ne veut pas dire que je trouve normal de maltraiter gratuitement des animaux. Ca reste du sadisme insupportable.

----------


## Nhaps

> La premire fois que tu y vas cependant, tu dois effectivement les renseigner, il ne les rcupre pas automatiquement.


Ah ben bravo ! Bravo ! Il faut rendre cela automatique ! 

dit le noob en web

----------


## FirePrawn

> Ah ben bravo ! Bravo ! Il faut rendre cela automatique ! 
> 
> dit le noob en web


Et bien libre  toi de proposer une amlioration  l'endroit prvu pour a : http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro...hp?projectid=1

----------


## Nhaps

> Et bien libre  toi de proposer une amlioration  l'endroit prvu pour a : http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro...hp?projectid=1


On dcouvre tout les jours des choses nouvelle sur DVP !  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ah ben bravo ! Bravo ! Il faut rendre cela automatique ! 
> 
> dit le noob en web


Juste au cas o si certain(e)s n'avaient pas remarqu !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## VivienD

Diantre! Vous en avez post, des messages, depuis jeudi dernier!  :8O: 

PS spcial 3615 - Ma vie : Je ne suis pas venu sur le forum depuis jeudi dernier, parce que le disque dur de mon ordinateur m'avait lch...  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

> mais pour moi quelqu'un qui n'aime pas les animaux , n'aime pas les hommes non plus


Ca tombe bien je les adore, surtout avec un bon beure caf de paris !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Puis-je avoir un rsum de cette discussion ?  ::aie:: 


-98

----------


## Bovino

> Puis-je avoir un rsum de cette discussion ?


Ben... tu viens de le faire :



> -98


 ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Puis-je avoir un rsum de cette discussion ? 
> 
> 
> -98


Suite  une chanson poste par on ne sait qui (faisant suite  un dbut de discussion issu des articles posts par Rothen), il y a eu un dbat sur l'amour des animaux et des hommes...

Une chanson plus lgre pour attaquer la journe :

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous les fous  ::): 

Les 4000 pour aujourd'hui ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Les 4000 pour aujourd'hui ?


Je sais pas mais j'y met ma pierre.

Bonjour  tous.

J'ai du rattraper deux page tant en runion hier aprs midi!!

Pour le animaux qui ressemble  leurs meitre je sais pas mais pour le bb qui ressemble a leur chat je peux vous dire que ma fille  rcuprer une partie des comportement des chats ... (des fois je me demande si elle se prend pas pour un chat ... Comme le danois de 4 bassets pour un danois qui se prend pour un basset ...)

----------


## Nhaps

> Bonjour  tous les fous 
> 
> Les 4000 pour aujourd'hui ?


Bon allez un petit flood gratuit pour la bonne cause  ::frenchy::

----------


## FirePrawn

Ah pour le rapprochement chat -> bb je confirme  ::aie:: 
J'ai moi aussi l'impression que parfois mon fils essaie d'imiter le chat  ::no::

----------


## Lady

> Ah pour le rapprochement chat -> bb je confirme 
> J'ai moi aussi l'impression que parfois mon fils essaie d'imiter le chat



Moi le cas mouchoir est flagrant!! les 2 (enfin 3 j'ai 2 chats) en font de la charpie. Mais sinon a lui passe mais ma fille faisait des "calins de chat" (= coup de boule), Elle miaule de temps en temps aussi (en rponse au chat ... bon ok des fois je fait pareil!)

----------


## shadowmoon

Vous parlez que de chats, mais a marche aussi avec le combo ma petit cousine de 9 mois + chiot : quand un l'un(e) essaye de monter sur monter sur quelque chose, l'autre fait sa tentative dans la minute qui suit  condition qu'il ai vu l'action, ils font tous les deux la course  quatre pattes ds qu'ils ont une dizaine de mtres en ligne droite et dgag d'obstacles, mais le plus marrant c'est quand le chiot imite ma cousine alors qu'elle tente de se lever pour marcher debout, fou rire garanti  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Moi le cas mouchoir est flagrant!! les 2 (enfin 3 j'ai 2 chats) en font de la charpie. Mais sinon a lui passe mais ma fille faisait des "calins de chat" (= coup de boule), Elle miaule de temps en temps aussi (en rponse au chat ... bon ok des fois je fait pareil!)


Je plussoie pour les coups de boule : il fait la mme chose  la maison. Mais du coup il le fait au chat aussi, et a c'est trop mignon !




> Vous parlez que de chats, mais a marche aussi avec le combo ma petit cousine de 9 mois + chiot : quand un l'un(e) essaye de monter sur monter sur quelque chose, l'autre fait sa tentative dans la minute qui suit  condition qu'il ai vu l'action, ils font tous les deux la course  quatre pattes ds qu'ils ont une dizaine de mtres en ligne droite et dgag d'obstacles, mais le plus marrant c'est quand le chiot imite ma cousine alors qu'elle tente de se lever pour marcher debout, fou rire garanti


J'imagine bien le chien essayer de marcher  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Nhaps

Heu j'ai 23 ans et je fais aussi des coups de boule a mes chats -_-'

----------


## sevyc64

> Bonjour  tous les fous 
> 
> Les 4000 pour aujourd'hui ?


on a jusqu' vendredi 23h59:59 pour atteindre les 4000, c'est pas oblig aujourd'hui

-87  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

Je dis pas qu'on est oblig, mais si on continue sur le rythme d'hier, ils peuvent tre atteints ce soir  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Heu j'ai 23 ans et je fais aussi des coups de boule a mes chats -_-'


J'en ai 29 et je le fait aussi, le problme c'est que ma fille le fait aussi aux humains ... et elle y va pas de main morte ! (enfin de tte morte ?! ...)

----------


## FirePrawn

> J'en ai 29 et je le fait aussi, le problme c'est que ma fille le fait aussi aux humains ... et elle y va pas de main morte ! (enfin de tte morte ?! ...)


+1.

Pas plus tard que dimanche mon fils m'a ouvert la lvre bien comme il faut (j'pissais le sang)  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

:8O:  :8O:  :8O:  Lady, FirePrawn, Nhaps vous avez des problmes de colre refoule ??? vous essayer d'duquer des psychopathes ???

Vous vous en parler ? Un thrapie de groupe me semble ncessaire non ? Les autres vous tes d'accord avec moi ?

...
...
...
...
...





ou pas ?  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'ai 25 ans (enfin je les ai samedi), pas de chat mais a m'arrive de faire des clins-coup de boule  mon chien....

----------


## FirePrawn

FirePrawn, pas spawn  ::sm::

----------


## giragu03

Bon, allez, une petite thrapie de groupe avec Olivia Ruiz :
http://video.mytaratata.com/video/iLyROoaft54i.html

----------


## Nhaps

> Lady, Firespawn, Nhaps vous avez des problmes de colre refoule ??? vous essayer d'duquer des psychopathes ???


Oui mais c'est trop mignon, je met ma tete au dessus de mon chat, et la il se dresse pour me mettre un coup de boule tout mignon, et aprs il ronronne.


edit : - 79  ::salive::

----------


## shadowmoon

> un coup de boule tout mignon, et aprs il ronronne


 ::koi::  ::koi::  ::koi::  gn ?! donc il considre a comme une marque d'affection ? Ou alors il veut tablir sa domination ? Ou ...

Je suis curieux de savoir le pourquoi du comment de cet acte, je vais demander des explications  ma tante, qui est vtrinaire.





@FirePrawn dsol, j'ai corrig

----------


## Nhaps

ca doit etre un truc de chat je sais pas  ::): 

edit : ou je l'ai eduquer a faire ca  ::D:

----------


## FirePrawn

> @FirePreawn dsol, j'ai corrig


 ::triste:: 

Tu devrais m'appeler Seb, tu prendrais moins de risques !  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tu devrais m'appeler Seb, tu prendrais moins de risques


Non, a risque dtre pire, je vais penser  une certaine marque des produits "lectro-mnager" et du coup, tu va encore moins apprcier mes drapages littraires !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Tu devrais m'appeler Seb, tu prendrais moins de risques !


ou alors il aime tes coups de fouet  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> ou alors il aime tes coups de fouet


Hypothse que je n'avais pas envisag en effet  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> il aime tes coups de fouet


Non pas du tout, moi aussi, je prfre les donner  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Au fait je me pose une question en voyant ce topic, c'est le plus grand de tout DVP ?

Ou il en existe un qu'il est impossible de dfier ?

----------


## giragu03

> Non pas du tout, moi aussi, je prfre les donner


Pourtant ce sont des coups de fouets donns par le responsable (X)  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

oh mais j'arrive pas  suivre ce matin , vous allez beaucoup trop vite  ::mouarf:: 
En tous cas c'est anim , c'est bien ..

Merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  sympa le cha cha cha des thons , on le met souvent en dbut de soire ..mais en version plus moderne ..pour se mettre en jambes  :;): 

j'ai trouve des photos pour illustrer ce que je disais hier 


la ressemblance est certaine entre cette femme et son chien 


idem celle -l , le chien a l'air aussi triste que sa maitresse 



et l , le chien aussi sympa que son maitre  ::mouarf:: 



en fait c'est peut-tre comme disait Magic , que l'animal  s'adapte  son maitre , puisqu'il n'agit pas de la mme faon avec lui ou avec sa copine 

en fait pour ce que vous racontez sur le comportement des votres ...c'est peut-tre  vous qui les inspirez   ::mouarf:: 




> Au fait je me pose une question en voyant ce topic, c'est le plus grand de tout DVP ?


non , non , c'est loin d'tre le plus grand ..mais  mon avis , ca doit tre celui o il y a le plus de pices jointes non ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ou il en existe un qu'il est impossible de dfier ?


Peut tre le thread sur le concours de miss dvp, je vois essayer de retrouver le lien pour comparer

[edit]Retrouv !!! Pour Miss Dvp 7007 messages, du coup celui-ci est en 2me position (pour l'instant  ::mouarf:: ) va falloir qu'on s'active un peu pour le dpasser  ::ccool::  et en esprant que le staff de dvp nous laisse faire, mais ils vont tre gentils  ::calin:: [/edit]

----------


## rothen

> va falloir qu'on s'active un peu pour le dpasser  et en esprant que le staff de dvp nous laisse faire, mais ils vont tre gentils [/edit]




mais c'est n'importe quoi cette nouvelle ide  :8O:  

ce topic continuera tant que vous en aurez envie et tant qu'on aimera papoter ensemble ..le reste n'a pas d'importance   :;):  

enfin pour moi ..c'est pas votre avis ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Boarf c'est pour le fun rothen  :;): 

Aprs si on prend l'ensemble du forum, il y a au moins une discussion qui est au dessus de toutes les autres, mais chut c'est secret  :;): 

Tout ce que je peux vous dire c'est qu'on a dpass les 10 000 messages  ::P:

----------


## sevyc64

> Au fait je me pose une question en voyant ce topic, c'est le plus grand de tout DVP ?
> 
> Ou il en existe un qu'il est impossible de dfier ?


Dans la partie publique, je sais pas. Dans la partie prive rserve  l'quipe, il y a des discussion qui dpassent les 10000 rponses

----------


## shadowmoon

Sevyc64, FirePrawn vu comment a se passe ici, dans la taverne, a ne m'tonne pas qu'en "priv" cela soit pire ...




> Dans la partie publique, je sais pas.


J'ai fait une cherche ce matin concernant la taverne, je n'ai pas trouv mieux que l'lection de miss dvp avec 7007 interventions.




> mais c'est n'importe quoi cette nouvelle ide


Qui vivra verra ! 

Personnellement, je pense que, sur la dure, nous pouvons faire quelque chose de mmorable.

----------


## Nhaps

La longvit de ce thread dpend de Rothen, si elle ne vient pu, ce thread mourra.

Sisi

----------


## Alvaten

> Dans la partie publique, je sais pas. Dans la partie prive rserve  l'quipe, il y a des discussion qui dpassent les 10000 rponses


H b, productif l'quipe de DvP !

----------


## FirePrawn

> H b, productif l'quipe de DvP !


Pour dire des conneries, toujours !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

Mouais... j'avoue que depuis que presque la moiti des messages sont juste du flood, j'aime moins cette discussion...
Au point que je pense ne plus y participer...

----------


## Nhaps

> Mouais... j'avoue que depuis que presque la moiti des messages sont juste du flood, j'aime moins cette discussion...
> Au point que je pense ne plus y participer...


Tu enchanes les blagues !

----------


## rothen

> Mouais... j'avoue que depuis que presque la moiti des messages sont juste du flood, j'aime moins cette discussion...
> Au point que je pense ne plus y participer...


 mais il nous fait un coup de mou notre petit Didier  ::calin:: 

remarques t'as le droit de lancer un sujet interessant ,je pense que tout le monde sera pour   :;): 

moi , l je suis un peu coince , faut que j'avance pour mes marchs de Nol ..ouais un des seuls moments o je bosse  ::mouarf::  ..mais c'est important pour mes finances et  j'ai surtout pas interet  me louper ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

> moi , l je suis un peu coince , faut que j'avance pour mes marchs de Nol ..ouais un des seuls moments o je bosse  ..mais c'est important pour mes finances et  j'ai surtout pas interet  me louper


Courage!! que la muse et les dieux du verre soient avec toi (important pour que a fonde comme il faut !!))

Moi je vais jamais pouvoir faire le cadeau de ma re pour nol ... le week end on enchaine les pendaison de crmaillre l (ou" on le fait avec quelques personnes  la fois) bon j'ai une deuxime chance l'anniversaire de ma mre tant le 13 janvier mais a laisse pas beaucoup plus de marge ...

----------


## Bovino

> les dieux du verre soient avec toi


Impossible ! Ils ont dj trop  faire avec moi ! Mais c'est pas pour les fondre, c'est pour les vider !

----------


## Nhaps

> Moi je vais jamais pouvoir faire le cadeau de ma re pour nol ...


Achete par Internet  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> Achete par Internet


C'est du "Fait maison" son cadeau pour sa mre, remonter quelques (dizaines de) pages pour plus de dtails. Donc pas vident  acheter par internet...

Courage Rothen  ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

pour lady , dommage que tu ne puisses pas faire comme prvu ton cadeau pour ta maman , mais c'est sr , ce genre de truc est minitieux et long  faire ...et dans la vie on peut pas tout faire , faut choisir ..et les sorties c'est indispensable    :;): 

sinon , comme j'ai russi  me couper , en faisant une pause "cicatrisante " ::mouarf::  je suis tombe sur cet article



je trouve ca dingue de pousser l'galit homme femme  ce point ..mais aprs tout c'est peut-tre utile  :;): 

bon , les hommes , je pense que vous vous en fouttez , Lady t'en penses quoi ? je crois qu'il n'y a plus que toi comme femme sur ce topic , Lola nous a abandonn ...

----------


## lola06

> bon , les hommes , je pense que vous vous en fouttez , Lady t'en penses quoi ? je crois qu'il n'y a plus que toi comme femme sur ce topic , Lola nous a abandonn ...


Non non je vous ai pas abandonn, j'ai chang de mission donc c'est assez short pour vous parler, surtout que vous allez  une allure folle  ::P: 

Mais je continue  lire  ::ccool:: 

Sinon pour le gadget c'est vraiment bizarre...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

juste une question pratique (j'ai pas lu tout l'article, peut tre la rponse est-elle dedans) :
aprs usage vous en faites quoi ? vous le remettez dans votre poche ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aniki

> bon , les hommes , je pense que vous vous en fouttez...


[Troll]
 :8O: 
Quoi ???
On nous retire notre privilge acquis depuis la nuit des temps et on devrait s'en foutre ?

Mes amis chromosomiens XY, il est temps de prendre les armes pour remettre les choses dans l'ordre avant l'arrive de l'apocalypse.
[/Troll]

----------


## sevyc64

> bon , les hommes , je pense que vous vous en fouttez , Lady t'en penses quoi ? je crois qu'il n'y a plus que toi comme femme sur ce topic , Lola nous a abandonn ...


J'avais une copine  la fac qui samusait  uriner debout, et sans accessoire. IL faut un bon entrainement et un bon contrle de la vessie pour arrter avant la dernire goute et ne pas en mettre partout

Mais a faisait toujours son effet quand elle se faisait draguer par un reloux et qu'elle arrivait pas  s'en dbarrasser. Elle allait au WC sans chercher  se dbarrasser de lui et laissait ngligemment la porte pas totalement ferme (les hommes sont ceux qu'ils sont). En gnral le reloux tait dj loin quand elle sortait  ::mouarf:: 

EDIT :



> [Troll]
> 
> Quoi ???
> On nous retire notre privilge acquis depuis la nuit des temps et on devrait s'en foutre ?
> 
> Mes amis chromosomiens XY, il est temps de prendre les armes pour remettre les choses dans l'ordre avant l'arrive de l'apocalypse.
> [/Troll]


Ah si tu savais que de nombreux hommes ne veulent pas l'avouer mais s'assoient aux wc mme pour uriner.

----------


## Aniki

> Ah si tu savais que de nombreux hommes ne veulent pas l'avouer mais s'assoient aux wc mme pour uriner.


Je sais, j'en fais parti... Enfin je l'avoue moi.
N'empche que c'est vachement plus hygienique. Ma future femme me l'a impos mais j'tais quand mme rtissant au dbut.

Mais pourquoi je raconte ma vie ici, moi ? Il a un effet bizarre ce topic...

----------


## Alvaten

Et elle travaille dans le mme hosto que ma tante !

Sinon c'est quand mme trange comme gadget  :8O:

----------


## rothen

> Non non je vous ai pas abandonn, j'ai chang de mission donc c'est assez short pour vous parler, surtout que vous allez  une allure folle  ..Mais je continue  lire


ah super Lola  ::ccool::  n'hesites pas  faire un coucou de temps en temps  :;): 

c'est vrai qu'il y a des jours o ca avance tellement vite ...que mme moi j'arrive plus  suivre  ::mouarf:: 
Pour Magic , oui , c'est crit dans l'article , il se rince et se range dans son tui  :;):  Bon , ca pourrait peut-tre m'tre utile quand on va  des concentrations voitures ..j'ai toujours envi les hommes car eux ils n'avaient besoin que d'un arbre ...mais je suis pas sre de pouvoir le faire  ::roll::  dj qu'ils me trouvent originale , si je fais a en plus , ils vont jamais s'en remettre  ::fou:: 
pour ta copine Yves , j'en reviens pas ..je me demande comment on peut faire ..faudra que j'essaye ...un jour o j'aurai le temps de faire le mnage   ::mouarf:: 




> Je sais, j'en fais parti... Enfin je l'avoue moi.
> N'empche que c'est vachement plus hygienique. Ma future femme me l'a impos mais j'tais quand mme rtissant au dbut.
> 
> Mais pourquoi je raconte ma vie ici, moi ? Il a un effet bizarre ce topic...


 ::mouarf2::  en effet , on touche aux choses trs prives l  ::mouarf:: 

bon , c'est peut-tre aussi parce que tu visais pas assez bien  ::aie:: 

Pour Alvaten , tu pourras peut-tre avoir plus de renseignements alors ..savoir si ca marche bien  ou pas ..on sait jamais , ca pourrait m'tre utile  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Pour Magic , oui , c'est crit dans l'article , il se rince et se range dans son tui


Ben ouais mais c'est sens tre utilis dehors, donc  des endroit o on n'a pas forcment le ncessaire de le rincer avant de le remettre dans la poche.... d'o ma question

----------


## sevyc64

> j'ai toujours envi les hommes car eux ils n'avaient besoin que d'un arbre ...


Oui enfin l'arbre c'est parce que l'homme aime bien s'amuser  viser quelque chose en pissant sinon on a besoin de rien.

Mais mme quand on a rien  viser, c'est marrant qu'on trouve toujours le besoin de viser, ou un caillou, ou un brin d'herbe, une araigne, etc.. ::whistle::

----------


## jbrasselet

Allez une petite chanson marrante et entrainante (et persistante) ce matin:
http://lepoussinpiou.fr

----------


## FirePrawn

Bien le bonchour !

Si les filles se mettent  pisser debout, demain ce serai quoi ? Le chien qui fait aux wc ?!  ::no:: 

De toute faon a ne sera jamais pareil, vous n'avez pas, vous les filles, le tuyau qui va bien  ::mrgreen:: 
Donc impossible pour vous de connaitre cette agrable sensation quand tu urines en plein air avec une petite brise  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Bien le bonchour !
> 
> Si les filles se mettent  pisser debout, demain ce serai quoi ? Le chien qui fait aux wc ?! 
> 
> De toute faon a ne sera jamais pareil, vous n'avez pas, vous les filles, le tuyau qui va bien 
> Donc impossible pour vous de connaitre cette agrable sensation quand tu urines en plein air avec une petite brise


Tant qu'elle n'est pas de face la brise.... ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Tant qu'elle n'est pas de face la brise....


Justement, c'est l qu'intervient tout le ct technique de l'acte  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Coucou ...

Alors pour l'accessoire bah je dirais que effectivement y a des cas ou c'est utile comme dit dans l'article ... Je sais pas pour vous les filles mais pendant ma grossesse j'avais de analyses d'urine a faire et le labo te file toujours un gobelet super petit ... C'est franchement pas pratique surtout a 8mois de grossesse ... (a tel point que je trichait et utilisait un rcipient intermdiaire )

Aprs on peut faire pipi debout mme sans c'est juste franchement pas pratique c'est une position trange qui fait travailler abdos, cuisse et molets ... Et effectivement faut tre bien cach car c'est beaucoup moins discret qu'un mec (et vraiment pas sexy ...).

Mais bon toutes cette discussion n'est en faite jamais arrive puisque c'est connue les femmes sont des princesses et ne vont donc pas aux toilettes!  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Coucou ...
> 
> Alors pour l'accessoire bah je dirais que effectivement y a des cas ou c'est utile comme dit dans l'article ... Je sais pas pour vous les filles mais pendant ma grossesse j'avais de analyses d'urine a faire et le labo te file toujours un gobelet super petit ... C'est franchement pas pratique surtout a 8mois de grossesse ... (a tel point que je trichait et utilisait un rcipient intermdiaire )
> 
> Aprs on peut faire pipi debout mme sans c'est juste franchement pas pratique c'est une position trange qui fait travailler abdos, cuisse et molets ... Et effectivement faut tre bien cach car c'est beaucoup moins discret qu'un mec (et vraiment pas sexy ...).
> 
> Mais bon toutes cette discussion n'est en faite jamais arrive puisque c'est connue les femmes sont des princesses et ne vont donc pas aux toilettes!


Oui bien sr  ::aie:: 
Tu sais quand tu as vu ta femme accoucher, l'image de princesse en prend un coup  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Oui bien sr 
> Tu sais quand tu as vu ta femme accoucher, l'image de princesse en prend un coup


De princesse a guerrier (ou Rambo) ?

Mon homme tait l mais ayant une phobie du sang il a pas trop regarder l'"action". Donc j'ai encore un espoir ... en faite non je crois que j'avais rduit  nant l'image de la princesse ds la premire rencontre uhuhuh ...

----------


## Nhaps

Les filles peuvent faire debout, elles ont juste pas encore compris comment faire !

Homme > Femme 


 ::pastaper::

----------


## sevyc64

pour bien dbuter la journe qui s'annonce froide, un bon caf bien chaud :



Un petit proverbe plein de bon sens :

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais mme quand on a rien  viser, c'est marrant qu'on trouve toujours le besoin de viser, ou un caillou, ou un brin d'herbe, une araigne, etc..


Et  plusieurs, c'est  celui qui ira le plus loin. 

Certains publicitaires ont bien compris cet esprit de comptition entre mles qui apparait dans la plupart des actes du quotidien. Du coup, au Japon (peut tre aussi en Chine), les urinoirs sont relis  des "jeux lectroniques", sponsoriss par de grandes marques, et dont les scores sont tablis en fonction de la puissance et de la dure du jet.




> demain ce serai quoi ? Le chien qui fait aux wc ?!


Dj fait, avec trucage, dans un publicit pour je ne sais plus quel produit.



Ds que je peux, j'dite avec les liens vers les vidos que j'ai voques.

----------


## FirePrawn

Les urinoirs japonnais jeu vido j'avais vu l'article ouaip ! Excellent ces nippons  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
eh bien ca demarre fort ce matin , c'est la grande forme  :;):  ..ah ben ca doit tre grce au caf d'Yves , merci , ca fait du bien et ca rveille  ::zoubi:: 

merci Juju  :;):  pour le poussin piou , c'est un bon exercice pour faire travailler sa mmoire  ::mouarf::  ...bon , videmment , avec mon coeur d'artichaut ...j'aime pas la fin   ::?: 

en ce qui concerne l'accesssoire , c'est sr comme dit Lady , ca peut tre utile dans certains cas ..mais bon , avoir ca en plus dans mon sac  main , dj bourr , je le sens pas de trop  ::mouarf:: 

par contre j'ai bien aim vos descriptions "du pipi en plein air " .. ::ptdr:: c'est vrai , vous avez intret  intgrer le sens du vent  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , personne a un sujet hautement philosophique  ::mouarf::  proposer ce matin ? ..

PS : ah oui , Thomas , donnes les liens , j'avais vu un article marrant l dessus  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> sinon , personne a un sujet hautement philosophique  proposer ce matin ? ..



Je propose comme sujet : Les 4000 pour aujourd'hui ou pour demain ?


-31

----------


## Lady

Un sujet hautement philosophique ... hum ??? mmmm ... 

Pourquoi alors que a fait un mois que je croise partout le calendrier de l'avant K***er ... le jour ou je dcide de me l'acheter impossible de le trouver ?

Ou sinon pourquoi ma fille qui normalement se laisse faire et mme aide en prsentant ses bras pour mettre son manteau fait tout a coup une crise quand je veux lui remettre en sortant du centre commerciale alors qu'il y a plein de monde autour.

(Oui j'ai fait les courses hier soir et a m'a traumatise (faut dire j'avais mal au crane ...))

----------


## FirePrawn

> Je propose comme sujet : Les 4000 pour aujourd'hui ou pour demain ?
> 
> 
> -31


Aujourd'hui trs clairement  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

les 4000 ..ca devrait tre bon pour demain  :;): ..pas de souci , vous serez dans les prvisions  ::mouarf::  

pour ta fille Lady , ca s'explique ...elle adore dj faire du shopping  ::mouarf:: 

Thomas , toujours pas trouv de liens avec le WC spciaux ??

sinon , par curiosit , au point de vu temps , certains ont dj de la neige ?

PS : j'avais pas bien vu de suite , mais le caf d'Yves fume vraiment ..gnial l'effet  ::ccool::

----------


## FirePrawn

Sur les hauteurs oui il y en a ici (Alsace, Franchcomt) pas encore en plaine, mais a va pas tarder apparemment  ::no::

----------


## rothen

j'espre que vous ferez de belles photos avec la neige  :;): 

c'est comme ca que je la prfre  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Thomas , toujours pas trouv de liens avec le WC spciaux ??



J'ai quand mme du travail  faire  ::aie:: 

[edit] les voil [/edit]

http://www.shermix.com/posts/7715-urinoir-ludique.html

http://www.nowhereelse.fr/unrinoir-s...eractif-38785/

http://www.gameblog.fr/blogs/oz_from...ppe-un-urinoir

http://www.gameblog.fr/blogs/JulienC...oir-pour-gamer


Par contre je n'arrives pas retrouver la pub avec chien qui fait pipi dans les WC  ::mur::  ::mur::  ::mur:: , je l'avais vu dans un culture pub qui date d'au moins 2 ans, voir mme peut tre 3.

----------


## FirePrawn

> j'espre que vous ferez de belles photos avec la neige 
> 
> c'est comme ca que je la prfre


Moi j'espre surtout qu'il va pas neiger cette nuit/demain, j'aimerai bien pouvoir aller au taf et en revenir sans encombre  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Aujourd'hui trs clairement


je pense aussi 

-28

----------


## ManusDei

Je vois pas trop l'utilit de ce "machin", en dehors de faire dpenser quelques sous (si c'est fabriqu en France a peut ventuellement aider  redresser l'conomie).





> Ah si tu savais que de nombreux hommes ne veulent pas l'avouer mais s'assoient aux wc mme pour uriner.





> Ne reste jamais debout quand tu peux tre assis, et ne reste jamais assis quand tu peux tre allong.


J'ai beau l'avoir lu y a 15 ans, ces mots sont rests gravs dans ma mmoire  ::mouarf:: 

Celui ou celle qui trouve qui gagne un bon point

----------


## Alvaten

La mre de Han Solo ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Trop dur  googler !

Et pourtant j'en ai lu pas mal de BD Star Wars, mais a me dit rien du tout  ::koi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

moi je ne peux pas m'assoir, a ne rentre pas.....  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

j'aime pas star wars ( - 18 )

----------


## Bovino

Je suis tomb sur une info sympa tout  l'heure...
http://www.gtspirit.com/2012/11/14/o...hinese-farmer/

En gros, un fermier chinois, n'ayant pas les moyens de s'offrir une Lamborghini Reventon a dcid de se la construire lui-mme !

----------


## rothen

merci Thomas pour les liens  ::zoubi::  ..mme s'il y a 2 X les mmes ..je prfre de loin le 1er , je trouve que c'est plus ludique ..nous les filles , avec notre nouvel accessoire on pourrait aussi y jouer  :;):  et mme peut-tre gagner dans la prcision  ::mouarf::  

mais c'est marrant c'est pas ces WC ludiques l que j'ai vu dans le reportage , d'ailleurs je me demande s'ils taient pas  Las Vegas ..faudra que je regarde  l'occasion  :;): 

pour ta phrase Manus Dei 


> Ne reste jamais debout quand tu peux tre assis, et ne reste jamais assis quand tu peux tre allong.


moi c'est juste l'inverse ..ben ouais , comme je tiens pas en place  ::mouarf::  ..je suis mieux debout  :;): 
Je sais pas jusqu' quand ca dure d'tre "un enfant hyper actif "  ::wow::

----------


## FirePrawn

On dirait la batmobile  ::ptdr::

----------


## Nhaps

> On dirait la batmobile


j'aurai dit une catmobile  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Super ton article Didier  ::ccool::  ..il l'a reproduite  jusqu'au ailes papillon , gnial  :;): 

 ca montre ce qu'on peut faire avec passion ..ca me rappelle l'histoire du "Majestic off the sea " , vous vous en souvenez ? il me semble qui'on en a dj parl

----------


## ManusDei

> La mre de Han Solo ?


Non, et c'tait un roman et non une BD.

rothen, pourtant on est si bien assis/allong dans un transat ou devant une chemine avec un bon verre  la main.

----------


## FirePrawn

> Non, et c'tait un roman et non une BD.
> 
> rothen, pourtant on est si bien assis/allong dans un transat ou devant une chemine avec un bon verre  la main.


Ah ceci explique cela, pas lu les romans  ::no::

----------


## rothen

> rothen, pourtant on est si bien assis/allong dans un transat ou devant une chemine avec un bon verre  la main.



A 2 ,  se faire des calins , je dis pas ..c'est pas mal  :;): 

mais sinon , plutt que d'tre passive , moi je prfre danser ..et de loin ::yaisse::  ..mme en faisant le mnage ou le repassage ...oui , oui , je sais , je suis pas normale  ::wow::  ...vous dit pas comme je suis oblige de me controler pour faire mes bijoux  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , personne n'a rpondu , vous vous souvenez de l'histoire du "Majectic of the sea " ?

----------


## lola06

Bon plus personne n'ose poster parce qu'on arrive prs des 4000 ??  ::lol::

----------


## FirePrawn

C'est pas impossible  ::lol:: 

Moi je mangeais  ::aie::

----------


## lola06

> C'est pas impossible 
> 
> Moi je mangeais


Bon ben on fait la conversation jusqu' ce qu'un de nous gagne ??  ::lol::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Bon ben on fait la conversation jusqu' ce qu'un de nous gagne ??


a me va  ::mrgreen:: 

Comment tu t'intitules ? Tu vis chez tes parents ?  ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

> rothen, pourtant on est si bien assis/allong dans un transat ou devant une chemine avec un bon verre  la main.





> A 2 ,  se faire des calins , je dis pas ..c'est pas mal


Le transat n'est pas le mieux pour pratiquer ce genre d'activit, par contre, sur une peau de bte devant une chemine hummmm  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::

----------


## lola06

> a me va 
> 
> Comment tu t'intitules ? Tu vis chez tes parents ?


M'intitule ( ::mrgreen:: ) Laure et dieu merci je vis plus chez mes parents...

Mais avec mon copain et mes deux petits/gros monstres...

P -4  ::lol::

----------


## FirePrawn

C'est l'approche des 4000 qui t'moustille ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## FirePrawn

> M'intitule () Laure et dieu merci je vis plus chez mes parents...
> 
> Mais avec mon copain et mes deux petits/gros monstres...
> 
> P -4


Flte t'es case !  ::roll::  ::roll::

----------


## lola06

> Flte t'es case !


 ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Gagn !

Tapis dans l'ombre,que j'tais  ::aie::

----------


## lola06

Tadam......... !!!

[EDIT]  ::cry::   ::calim2::

----------


## Bovino

Et oui !

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo

-997

----------


## sevyc64

> Tadam......... !!!
> 
> [EDIT]


 ::calin::  ::kiss::

----------


## ManusDei

> Gagn !
> 
> Tapis dans l'ombre,que j'tais



M'en fout, j'ai le 4005  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

Bon bah maintenant faut relancer une discussion:

Alors qui dcore son appart / maison ce week end ?

Moi je vais voir mais avec 2 chats et un bb les espaces "dcorable" sont limits. Mais lundi je ramne mon sac deco de nol spcial bureau au taf et je dcore mon cagibi !!!

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas de dco de nol pour nous cette anne, on fera l'anne prochaine, pas envie et pas le temps cette anne  ::no::

----------


## lola06

Moi non plus pas de dco ni mme de sapin, en mme temps on est pas l du 21 au 27 dcembre donc ...

Sinon je ramnerai bien un petit qqchose au boulot pour mettre l'ambiance... Vin chaud peut-tre ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Moi non plus pas de dco ni mme de sapin, en mme temps on est pas l du 21 au 27 dcembre donc ...
> 
> Sinon je ramnerai bien un petit qqchose au boulot pour mettre l'ambiance... Vin chaud peut-tre ?


Ca me fait penser q'une anne j'avais fait des truffes aux chocolat. Si j'ai le temps je vais ptet refaire a cette anne maintenant que j'ai une vrai cuisine et donc de la place pour cuisiner ... J'en ramnerais au boulot!
Faut que je trouve une recette sympa !!

----------


## FirePrawn

> Ca me fait penser q'une anne j'avais fait des truffes aux chocolat. Si j'ai le temps je vais ptet refaire a cette anne maintenant que j'ai une vrai cuisine et donc de la place pour cuisiner ... J'en ramnerais au boulot!
> Faut que je trouve une recette sympa !!


Hm slurp miam ! Trop bon les truffes !

----------


## Nhaps

> Ca me fait penser q'une anne j'avais fait des truffes aux chocolat. Si j'ai le temps je vais ptet refaire a cette anne maintenant que j'ai une vrai cuisine et donc de la place pour cuisiner ... J'en ramnerais au boulot!
> Faut que je trouve une recette sympa !!


demande a tes chats...  ::whistle::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Faut que je trouve une recette sympa !!


L'anne dernire, pour les truffes, j'avais test chocolat noir + gingembre, chocolat au lait + cannelle. Verdict : heureusement que j'ai mang les "rates" faites en cuisine, sinon je ne les aurais mme pas goutes.

Cette anne, ce sera avec des fruits : chocolat noir + framboise et chocolat au lait + fruit de la passion.


tant un vritable mordu de desserts et autres gourmandises sucres, j'ai expriment pas mal de trucs, donc si vous avez besoin d'ides pour revisiter des "classiques" n'hsitez pas  me demander.

----------


## FirePrawn

> L'anne dernire, pour les truffes, j'avais test chocolat noir + gingembre, chocolat au lait + cannelle. Verdict : heureusement que j'ai mang les "rates" faites en cuisine, sinon je ne les aurais mme pas goutes.
> 
> Cette anne, ce sera avec des fruits : chocolat noir + framboise et chocolat au lait + fruit de la passion.
> 
> 
> tant un vritable mordu de desserts et autres gourmandises sucres, j'ai expriment pas mal de trucs, donc si vous avez besoin d'ides pour revisiter des "classiques" n'hsitez pas  me demander.


On peut te voir dans le meilleur ptissier de France alors sur M6 ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## shadowmoon

> On peut te voir dans le meilleur ptissier de France alors sur M6 ?


Non, je ne participerais *jamais*  ce genre de concours, car j'aime cuisiner en prenant mon temps, en essayant des trucs et surtout sans avoir quelqu'un qui examine tous mes gestes.

----------


## FirePrawn

> Non, je ne participerais *jamais*  ce genre de concours, car j'aime cuisiner en prenant mon temps, en essayant des trucs et surtout sans avoir quelqu'un qui examine tous mes gestes.


Je boutadais m'enfin !  :8O:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je boutadais m'enfin !


Je sais bien, c'est d'ailleurs pour a que j'ai (beaucoup) forc le trait, mais je pensais pas que tu tomberais dans le panneau aussi facilement  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Je sais bien, c'est d'ailleurs pour a que j'ai (beaucoup) forc le trait, mais je pensais pas que tu tomberais dans le panneau aussi facilement


Oh tu sais je me mfie, les gens des fois, ds qu'on touche un point sensible ils montent sur leurs grands chevaux  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

> tant un vritable mordu de desserts et autres gourmandises sucres


 ::ccool:: 

Sinon ca fait plaisir de voir que d'autre membres aiment cuisiner, mais perso je suis pas trs dou pour la patisserie, la pluspart du temps ca resemble  rien (mais c'est toujours trs bon  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

> la pluspart du temps ca resemble  rien


Idem, sans mes moules et autres emporte-pices, l'aspect visuel serait loin de la perfection.

----------


## ManusDei

> tant un vritable mordu de desserts et autres gourmandises sucres, j'ai expriment pas mal de trucs, donc si vous avez besoin d'ides pour revisiter des "classiques" n'hsitez pas  me demander.


Les cakes sucrs au kiwi, tu connais ? Je cherche des recettes pas trop sches (et bons, bien entendu).

----------


## Nhaps

Si vous voulez je peux vous apprendre a bien faire des ptes ! 

*Etudiant dans le vent*

----------


## Lady

> Idem, sans mes moules et autres emporte-pices, l'aspect visuel serait loin de la perfection.


Ce qui me fait penser que voil 6 mois j'ai acheter des moules en forme de nounours dans l'espoir de tenter les nounours  la guimauve ... toujours pas fait ... le truc c'est qu'il faut que je trouve de l'agar agar pour faire la guimauve moi mme. On trouve a en super march ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Ce qui me fait penser que voil 6 mois j'ai acheter des moules en forme de nounours dans l'espoir de tenter les nounours  la guimauve ... toujours pas fait ... le truc c'est qu'il faut que je trouve de l'agar agar pour faire la guimauve moi mme. On trouve a en super march ?


magasin bio, c'est certain

----------


## Lady

> magasin bio, c'est certain


Ok je vais voir si je trouve a ou peut tre aussi regarder dans le rayon bio de mon hyper qui est quand mme bien fournis.

----------


## shadowmoon

> agar agar ... en super march ?


Personnellement, sur Lyon, je me fournis dans une picerie spcialise pour tre sur de la qualit des produits. a doit se trouver aussi en super march, si il est assez grand pour avoir un rayon avec des trucs de cuisine comme de la fleur d'oranger, de l'anis toil, des gousses de vanille ... 




> Les cakes sucrs au kiwi ... pas trop sches


Pour que le cake rester moelleux : pendant la cuisson, mettre une petite coupelle avec de l'eau (10 cl d'eau pour 250 gr de cake), et quand il commence  se dvelopper et  "crouter", le "fendre" (ou faire des entailles peu profondes) sur le dessus  laide dune "corne" (ou spatule large, ou un couteau  large lame) afin quil se dveloppe harmonieusement.

Cette astuce marche aussi avec les pains, brioches et autres prparations du mme genre.

----------


## FirePrawn

Moi j'adore manger mais je dteste cuisiner  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Moi j'adore manger mais je dteste cuisiner


 ::king::

----------


## rothen

Je rentre  l'instant de ma gym ( ouais fallait que je me dpense aprs une matine bijoux  ::mouarf:: ) et qu'est-ce que je vois  :8O: 




> Gagn !
> 
> Tapis dans l'ombre,que j'tais


Super Yves  ::ccool::  , bien contente que ca soit toi  :;):  ..les 5000  ::mouarf::  ca sera Auteur , normal pour les piliers de la conversation depuis le dbut 

en tous cas je trouve que les 1000 derniers , ca a t trs trs vite ...faut dire qu'en ce moment vous tes dchains  ::yaisse:: 

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  faut dire que ce topic est quand mme un peu particulier , moi je parle voiture ..et les mecs donnent des cours de cuisine  ::mouarf2::  ...Thomas , moi je veux bien ta recette truffe chocolat noir et framboise , enfin si c'est pas trop difficile  ::mouarf:: , que j'pate mes copains  :;):  ...comme j'ai rcupr mes kiwis du jardin , je veux bien aussi une recette sympa avec  :;): 




> Non, je ne participerais *jamais*  ce genre de concours, car j'aime cuisiner en prenant mon temps, en essayant des trucs et surtout sans avoir quelqu'un qui examine tous mes gestes.


l je pense que tu as raison , une de mes amies avait particip  " un diner presque parfait " , et m'avait racont comment ca se passait ..on se rend pas compte que pour celui qui recoit , pour 35 mn d'emission , ils arrivent le matin vers 8H et repartent le soir , enfin la nuit vers 2-3 H du matin ...mettents des appareils , des lampes partout  et en plus , ils te font recommencer des gestes plusieurs fois pour qu'ils soient bien films ...elle a cru devenir folle ...mais bon , elle a quand mme t contente de participer ...

en ce qui concerne Nol , c'est marrant , c'tait une des discutions avec mes cops d'aujourd'hui et je disais que cette anne , mme seule , j'allais me faire un sapin et des dco ...l'an dernier j'avais rien voulu faire et mme refus de sortir et de voir quelqu'un le soir de Nol , comme quoi je vais beaucoup mieux  ::lol:: 

Bon , rassurez moi , il y en a quand mme qui dcore cette anne ? si oui , vous faites quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Thomas , moi je veux bien ta recette truffe chocolat noir et framboise


je l'ai pas encore faite, faut que je fasse des essais pour les quantits

[edit] je pense utiliser cette recette comme base 

Pour environ 20 truffes assez grosses :

200 gr de chocolat noir (perso je le prends  minimum 75 % de cacao)

25 gr de beurre non sal (perso, j'utilise un beurre artisanal, fait  la baratte)

15 cl de lait (entier pour moi)

du cacao en poudre

faire ramollir le chocolat au bain marie, 

un fois qu'il a une consistance pteuse (5 / 10 mn), couper la "cuisson"

rajouter le beurre en petits morceaux et le lait

une fois la prparation homogne et lisse, sortir le plat du bain marie et les mettre au frais quelques heures.

Une fois le mlange assez froid, faire des boules avec une petite cuillre (perso j'utilise une cuillre  glace miniature) et les rouler dans le cacao en poudre

NB : Les truffes seront meilleures le lendemain de leur confection, l'idal est donc de les prparer la veille !

NB2 : possibilit de rajouter du sucre en poudre pour une question de gout, mais dans ce cas, je prconise plutt d'utiliser du chocolat au lait car le sucre en poudre a tendance  caramliser, ce qui nuit  l'homognit de la prparation
[/edit]




> comme j'ai rcupr mes kiwis du jardin , je veux bien aussi une recette sympa avec


Dans quel style : plutt un cake, un gteau, un souffl, une meringue, des bouches / feuillets fourr(e)s ... ?




> Bon , rassurez moi , il y en a quand mme qui dcore cette anne ?


Je ne sais mme pas o je serais pour les ftes alors la dco ... ::whistle2::  ::whistle2::  ::whistle2::

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans quel style : plutt un cake, un gteau, un souffl, une meringue, des bouches / feuillets fourr(e)s ... ?


Un de chaque ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

> Ca me fait penser q'une anne j'avais fait des truffes aux chocolat. Si j'ai le temps je vais ptet refaire a cette anne maintenant que j'ai une vrai cuisine et donc de la place pour cuisiner ... J'en ramnerais au boulot!


J'EN VEUX !!!

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> je l'ai pas encore faite, faut que je fasse des essais pour les quantits  Ok , tu me diras quand tu sauras ..mais bon , en gnral , je ne suis jamais les quantits , je fais au pif 
> 
> Dans quel style : plutt un cake, un gteau, un souffl, une meringue, des bouches / feuillets fourr(e)s ... ?
> 
> 
>  un vrai pro  , je sais pas ,une recette facile ...et pour personne au rgime 
> les bouches -feuillets fourres , ca a l'air sympa ca

----------


## shadowmoon

> je sais pas ,une recette facile ...et pour personne au rgime


"Recette facile", ok pas de soucis . "personne au rgime", a va tre plus dur dj, enfin tout dpend ce que tu veux dire par "rgime".




> les bouches -feuillets fourr(e)s


Ok, je te les mets ds que je rentre, aprs avoir jeter un il sur mon "carnet" de recettes




> je ne suis jamais les quantits , je fais au pif


en ptisserie, c'est le meilleur moyen de se planter et de faire des desserts avec des dsquilibres gustatifs.

Pour les truffes, j'ai mis ma recette de "base", celle pour les faire "nature".

----------


## Alvaten

Allez encore une dcouverte trange :

Chirurgie esttique pour geek :
http://www.instructables.com/id/Body-Mod-Elf-Ears/

----------


## rothen

Euh ..perso je comprends pas  ::calim2::  pourquoi ca fait geek  ..pour moi , ca fait capitaine Spock  :;): 

vous pouvez m'expliquer ?

----------


## ManusDei

Star Trek fait partie de la culture geek  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

Je prefere les elfes !

----------


## Alvaten

A la base c'est pour resembler  une elfe qu'elle  fait ca, pas  spock  ::mouarf:: 

De toute faon tout les deux font partie de la culture geek.

----------


## Cheetor

Perso, pour les oreilles d'elfe/Spock, je me demande surtout si a amliore la rception des sons.  ::roll::

----------


## Loceka

Ben oui, les elfes ont une oue bien meilleure c'est connu.
D'ailleurs a amliore mme la vue.

----------


## Nhaps

"They're taking the hobbits to Isengard "

----------


## Lady

> Ben oui, les elfes ont une oue bien meilleure c'est connu.
> D'ailleurs a amliore mme la vue.


a peut aussi faire l'inverse si a s'infecte et qu'il faut faire une ablation... L'ennuie avec ce genre d'opration c'est que pour trouver du boulot a doit pas aider ... (sauf dans une convention SF peut tre)

----------


## shadowmoon

Chose promise, chose due, voici des recettes de feuillet au kiwi, aisment remplaable par un autre fruit exotique (mangue, fruit de la passion, papaye ...)

Petite astuce pour avoir des feuillets bien dors : les badigeonner, au pinceau, d'un mlange d'eau et de sucre glace (1/5 de sucre pour 4/5 d'eau) juste avant de les mettre au four

la base, par feuillet




> 1 carr de pte feuillet 15 x 15 cm pour pouvoir le fermer, ou 20 x 20 si vous vous voulez le laisser ouvert en repliant juste les coins
> 
> un demi kiwi coups en rondelles ou en morceaux,  mettre au dessus des autres garnitures


Avec de la compote de pommes




> une cuillre  soupe de compote de pommes 
> 
> saupoudrez de graines de pavot
> 
> au four 15 mn  190 c


Avec une "pte" chocolate




> 25 gr de chocolat (pralablement ramolli au bain marie)
> 
> mlangs  5 cl de crme fraiche
> 
> au four 10 mn  180 c
> 
> Pour les gourmande(e)s, possibilit de rajouter de la crme chantilly pour "dcorer" juste avant de servir.


Un sucr sal avec du camembert (ou du coulommiers)




> un quart de camembert jeune (pour qu'il reste un peu ferme)
> 
> enlever la "croute" et le couper en morceaux
> 
> au four 10 mn  200 C
> 
> Astuce : utiliser du jaune duf pour "lier" le camembert et le kiwi (1 jaune entier pour 4 feuillets)

----------


## rothen

bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

merci Thomas  ::zoubi:: pour tes recettes ,  ::ccool::  ca donne l'eau  la bouche ...euh j'eviterai juste celle camenbert kiwi ..ca doit pas tre mon truc a  ::mouarf:: ..ma prfre , la plus rgime , chocolat chantilly  ::mouarf:: 

par contre Guillaume , plus de chanson de bon matin ? tu boudes  ::calim2:: 

en ce qui concerne les oreilles elfe spock , perso non seulement je trouve pas ca beau , mais je sais pas pourquoi ,  moi ca fait peur  ::calim2::  ..vous vous trouvez ca chouette  ::roll::

----------


## Alvaten

Merci pour ces recettes sympatique Shadowmoon.




> L'ennuie avec ce genre d'opration c'est que pour trouver du boulot a doit pas aider


Au final comme les tatouage / percing. C'est sur que si t'est commercial dans une banque ca va pas le faire, aprs y a plein de profession o on  l'habitude de voir des gens au look un peu particulier et o ca peut mme l'aider  trouver un travail. Par exemple dans une boutique de BD ou de jeux je suis mme certain que ca attire la clientelle  ::D: 

Aprs je trouve a quand mme un peu extrme mais bon si ca lui plait tant mieux ! Je trouve ca ni beau ni moche, juste trange, mais bon j'aime pas les elfes donc ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'eviterai juste celle camenbert kiwi


Avec une salade verte, a passe tout seul. Mais je t'accorde que, pour vraiment l'apprcier, il faut tre un grand amateur de ce type de cuisine.

tant un fana de fromage, j'essaye d'en mettre de partout, et du coup :"des fois a marche, des fois a marche pas !"


[edit]Si tu veux, le kiwi se "marie" aussi avec une autre catgorie de fromages ayant un gout plus doux : comt, gruyre, emmental, beaufort ...[/edit]

Sans transition, en lger diffr, depuis mon open space au taff, une petite histoire drle que j'ai adore




> Un homme arrive dans un camp de nudiste, dpose ses affaires, et entre dans l'tablissement.
> 
> Il se promne nu au bord de la piscine lorsqu'il voit une magnifique femme nue.
> Il ne peut masquer son rection, confus.
> Tout  coup cette sublime bombe vient vers lui et lui dit:
> - Vous m'avez appele ?
> L'homme rpond:
> - Heu, non.
> - Si, si, vous m'avez appele. La rgle dans ce camp, c'est que quand un homme a envie d'une femme, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'elle refuse, donc je suis  vous.
> ...






> vous vous trouvez ca chouette


Pax faux, avec le maquillage et les accessoires adquats, ca peut aussi faire chouette  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 










 ::dehors::

----------


## Nhaps

Je trouve a marrant et original, aprs je m'en tape du look des gens tant qu'ils sont intressant et pas trop bte.

Avoir peur du look des gens, c'est un peu ridicule.

Apres avoir un look correct pour tre en accord avec les critres standard des gens srieux... aujourd'hui c'est normal. Dans 100 ans on aura le droit a un autre look standard.

( j'ai un look normal ! )

----------


## rothen

chouette ton histoire Thomas , j'ai bien aim  :;): 

bon ,pour moi , le look c'est important ..question d'age srement  :;): 

je cherchais une blague que j'aimais bien la dessus , avec un punk  crete rouge ..mais bon , c'est comme toujours quand on cherche  ::mouarf:: 

pour le look , c'est vrai que les percings et les tatouages ,pour ma gnration , ca fait "vulgaire " ..cette mode du tatouage sur tout le corps , faut esprer pour ceux qui l'ont fait , qu'elle va continuer , car le tatouage lui passe moins vite qu'une mode 

en fait ce que j'aime pas c'est surtout l'excs , j'ai vu des photos avec des percings plein le visage  ::aie:: ..par contre j'ai rien contre un petit percing ou petit tatouage , ca donne une petite note originale   :;): 

PS ; Snaps , c'est quoi pour toi un look "normal " ? 
vous , les tatous comme c'est la mode ca vous gne pas ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> je cherchais une blague que j'aimais bien la dessus , avec un punk  crete rouge


a ne serait pas celle-l :




> Dans un train, un homme assez g s'installe seul dans un compartiment.
> 
> Deux arrts aprs, un jeune punk avec la totale : tatouages, piercing, crte multicolore, blouson et ranger's noirs et trs mch prend place trs bruyamment dans le mme compartiment. Il se vautre dans le sige, tend ses jambes et pose ses pieds sur les fauteuils en face. Bref, un vrai sans gne.
> 
> Le vieux monsieur, passablement outr le dvisage sans rien dire.
> 
> Le punk remont par cette attitude lui balance : "H le vieux, qu'est ce t'as  me mater comme a ? Tu veux ma photo ou quoi ?"
> 
> Il lui rpond alors : "Plus jeune, jtais dans la lgion trangre, bas au Brsil, et une fois, en fin de soire, j'ai relev un dfi stupide de mes potes : j'ai encul un perroquet. Du coup je me demandai si vous pouviez tre mon fils."

----------


## Nhaps

Le look normal, c'est le jeans chemise, ou petit gilet, polot etc. Et aprs tu as le costard pour les encore plus srieux ^^

Les tatous ca me gene pas, si ils aiment ca, et qu'ils se sentent bien avec alors pourquoi les dvisager ?

Ensuite je ne pense pas que les tatouages soit a la mode, seulement les petits qu'on voit limite pas.

Tout le monde devrait avoir le droit de faire se qu'il veut au niveau de la tenue vestimentaire. La seule critiques possible serai les tenues pour des questions de pudeurs(tout nu  ::mrgreen::  ), de religions, etc

----------


## shadowmoon

> seulement les petits qu'on voit limite pas.


J'en ai deux assez discrets, au niveau des omoplates, un de chaque cot, les kanji du  et du . 

Ils tiennent dans des carrs d'environ 7 x 7 cm. 

Je le ai choisi ainsi car jadore les arts martiaux, et de faon plus gnrale la culture asiatique.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

tant tatou (et le deuxime arrive courant 2013), je fais attention  ce que mes tatouages restent cachs parce que je suis dveloppeur et travaille donc dans les bureaux (open-space) et que bien que l'image du geek au look un peu particulier soit en train de se dmocratiser, les bureaux restent un milieu assez conservateurs....

[edit : j'avais pas vu que a partait vraiment sur le tatouage ^^] :
mon tatouage reprsente un guerrier sur un fond de paysage relativement chaotique qui se serait ouvert un passage  la hache (encore sanglante, du coup)  travers ma peau.... Il est situ en haut de mon bas gauche et descend de l'paule jusqu' la moiti de la distance paule-coude (et reste donc toujours cach par les t-shirts).

Le second, celui qui arrive, va recouvrir l'omoplate, le pectoral et le haut du bras droit et va reprsenter ma peau se dchirant laissant apparatre une machinerie dessous (pour les connaisseurs : un mlange steampunk et cyberpunk). Sauf que la machine par un peu en cacahoute : engrenages qui sortent, fils lectriques traversant la peau, etc...
Celui-l aussi devrait tre toujours cach par les t-shirts (au boulot du moins)

----------


## ManusDei

> La seule critiques possible serai les tenues pour des questions de pudeurs(tout nu  )


Pourquoi il ne faudrait pas se balader tout(e) nu(e) ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> je fais attention  ce que mes tatouages restent cachs parce que je suis dveloppeur et travaille donc dans les bureaux (open-space) et que bien que l'image du geek au look un peu particulier soit en train de se dmocratiser, les bureaux restent un milieu assez conservateurs....


+ 1000, je suis dans le mme cas que toi, du coup j'hsite pour mon prochain tatouage, que jaimerais faire autour du poignet.

[edit]



> mon tatouage reprsente un guerrier sur un fond de paysage relativement chaotique ....
> 
> Le second, celui qui arrive, va recouvrir l'omoplate, le pectoral et le haut du bras droit et va reprsenter ma peau se dchirant laissant apparatre une machinerie dessous


Je ne pense pas tre prt pour des tatouage de cette envergure. C'est pas trs facile  cacher quand mme non ? Au final, par rapport  ta tenue pour aller travailler, a impose des contraintes vestimentaires ou pas ?
[/edit]

----------


## magicbisous-nours

shadowmoon : aprs avoir vu ton message o tu dcris tes tatouages, j'ai dit le mien

[EDIT] 
Shadowmoon : non comme marqu dans mon poste prcdent ils sont toujours cachs sous le t-shirt (ils arrivent  fleur des manches... Le second dpassera un tout petit peu de certains t-shirts mais dans ma bote actuelle ils savent dj que je suis tatou donc un autre ne les choquera pas... 
Dans tous les cas si je change de bote, ils seront faciles  cacher

----------


## Alvaten

> pour le look , c'est vrai que les percings et les tatouages ,pour ma gnration , ca fait "vulgaire "


Ca doit tre une histoire de gnration en effet  ::aie:: 
Ca m'arrive de me dire que c'est pas trs beau, mais jamais vulgaire.




> cette mode du tatouage sur tout le corps ,
> ...
> vous , les tatous comme c'est la mode ca vous gne pas ?


Je ne crois pas que ca soit vraiment la mode, je crois pas tant que ca de gens beaucoup tatou de partout.

J'ai un ami qui est tatoueur et donc plusieurs tatou aussi, ca me gne pas du tout mme ceux qui les "montre", certain sont mme plustt classe. Aprs c'est comme tout, ceux qui en font de trop c'est pas trs beau !

----------


## Nhaps

> Pourquoi il ne faudrait pas se balader tout(e) nu(e) ?


Car on a perdu notre pellage de cro magnon donc maintenant on a froid si on se ballade tout nu.  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Car on a perdu notre pellage de cro magnon donc maintenant on a froid si on se ballade tout nu.


parle pour toi, moi mon pelage de cro-magnon il a pas tant disparu que a  ::aie:: 

Heureusement ma copine aime le ct "Ours des cavernes" parat que c'est doux et que a tient chaud pendant les froides nuits hivernales  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> parle pour toi, moi mon pelage de cro-magnon il a pas tant disparu que a 
> 
> Heureusement ma copine aime le ct "Ours des cavernes" parat que c'est doux et que a tient chaud pendant les froides nuits hivernales


Idem pour moi, du coup  la maison quand je suis seul (surtout l't avec les stores ferms contre la chaleur), il m'arrive souvent de m'en remettre qu' mon seul pelage de cro-magnon  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre, moi, j'aimerais bien m'en dbarrasser par que les poils, comment dire, je prfre sans.

----------


## Nhaps

Pareil c'est pour ca que je sors regulierement l'arme ultime, que dis-je le combo ultime tondeuse + rasoir pour une heure de pur concentration !  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

ouais mais le rasoir, la repousse n'est pas sans douleur, puis il faut y repasser tous les jours pour que ce soit nickel.

Et certaines zones sont interdites comme les fesses par exemple quand on passe le plus clair de sa journe assis, sinon bonjour boutons et poils incarns.

Le laser chez le dermato, a coute trop cher, et puis rien que pour chaque jambe, il me faudrait, parait-il au moins 6  7 sances.

J'ai bien pens aux lampes flash, mais on a pas assez de recul sur linnocuit et les risques de cancer de la peau et comme j'ai une peau  coup de soleil, il est sage de s'abstenir.

----------


## Nhaps

je me suis arreter au rasage des aiselles o la repousse est totalement sans douleur, et coupage du surperflux sous la ceinture 

Soin du corps, beaut, la face cach de DVP  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> Car on a perdu notre pellage de cro magnon donc maintenant on a froid si on se ballade tout nu.


Ben mon grang, dans leu Sude l't y fait ch ! On pourr se balad les coucougnettes  l'air sans problme !

----------


## lola06

Et l'pilation vous y avez pens ?   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ben mon grang, dans leu Sude l't y fait ch ! On pourr se balad les coucougnettes  l'air sans problme !


bin diou ma biloute dans lnord f po tip top chaud, f mme plutot froid, et si toi ta po envie d'avoir des coucougnete bleu, et ben tu mettra un slip bien cho




> Et l'pilation vous y avez pens ?


Je te laisse ma place avec plaisir.

----------


## sevyc64

> Et l'pilation vous y avez pens ?


Tu es une femme, tu sais ce que c'est, la douleur qui va avec ?

Imagine un homme, 2x fois plus douillet qu'une femme niveau douleur, 3x plus de poils, 3x plus dur et rsistants.

Quant  l'pilation  la crme ou  la mousse (que je ne trouve plus facilement en magasin d'ailleurs) hormis les risques de brulures _(les produits pour homme tant bien plus puissant que ceux pour femme donc plus de risque en cas de surexposition)_, c'est  peu prs les mmes inconvnients que le rasage

----------


## lola06

> Tu es une femme, tu sais ce que c'est, la douleur qui va avec ?
> 
> Imagine un homme, 2x fois plus douillet qu'une femme niveau douleur, 3x plus de poils, 3x plus dur et rsistants.
> 
> Quant  l'pilation  la crme ou  la mousse (que je ne trouve plus facilement en magasin d'ailleurs) hormis les risques de brulures _(les produits pour homme tant bien plus puissant que ceux pour femme donc plus de risque en cas de surexposition)_, c'est  peu prs les mmes inconvnients que le rasage


Oui oui je sais ce que c'est. Et pour information les premires fois qu'on le fait c'est extrmement douloureux, plus le temps passe et mieux c'est.

Je conseillerai de le faire chez une esthticienne aussi, c'est nettement moins douloureux qu' la maison.

Pour les crmes pareil, je trouve a vraiment moyen, parce qu'en plus d'tre identique au rasoir en plus tu te mets plein de produits chimique agressif sur la peau (je fais facilement des allergies, donc je fais attention).

----------


## Deadpool

Je bnis le ciel d'avoir la chance d'tre plutt glabre.  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Il faut chauffer le cuir avant de le travailler  ::sm::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je conseillerai de le faire chez une esthticienne aussi, c'est nettement moins douloureux qu' la maison.


Le moins douloureux reste quand mme de garder ses poils...  :8-):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je bnis le ciel d'avoir la chance d'tre plutt glabre.


Idem, par contre, je sais pas si je suis le seul dans ce cas, mais j'ai la moustache hyper sensible, je pleure presque  cause de la douleur quand je me rase  cet endroit, pas vous les gars ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Idem, par contre, je sais pas si je suis le seul dans ce cas, mais j'ai la moustache hyper sensible, je pleure presque  cause de la douleur quand je me rase  cet endroit, pas vous les gars ?


Tiens la premiere fois que j'entends ca. Enfin bon j'imagine qu'on a tous nos endroit sensible, mais de la a pleurer de douleur c'est trange.

C'est peu etre que tu as une super moustache au poil super dur qui fait que ca fait mal  ::D:

----------


## Bovino

Peut-tre parce que tu ne changes que le rasoir, pas la lame...  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Peut-tre parce que tu ne changes que le rasoir, pas la lame...


rasoirs jetables \o/

----------


## shadowmoon

Ni l'un ni l'autre, je suis assez "old school" de ce cot l, j'utilise un blaireau et un "couteau" de barbier

----------


## Bovino

> j'utilise un blaireau


Auteur ?  ::calim2:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Lady

Je vois que finalement y en a plein d'entre vous qui s'y connaisse en armes anti poils lol ...

Bon sinon Pour dire que c'est officiel ce week end je fait des feuillett ...
J'ai des invit et j'avais pas encore acheter de gateau donc la discussion de ce matin  fait tilt.
Je viens d'acheter 3 ptes ce midi et pour mettre dedans 3 fourrage diffrents:

Chocolat/ crme fraiche comme dit plus haut mais avec de la banane pour le fruit
Cote d'or au lait (vu en cherchant sur google des gens qui trouvais a bon et mon mari aimant le cote d'or au lait je tente le coup)
J'ai galement trouv un pot de compote pomme caramelle, j'ai achet des coupeau de chocolat pour complter.

Donc si c'est pas trop cram et que j'ai le temps je vous fournirais peut tre la photo du rsultat ^^

----------


## shadowmoon

> Auteur ?



Heu ... non ...

Aucun endroit pour le prendre en main efficacement




 ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ni l'un ni l'autre, je suis assez "old school" de ce cot l, j'utilise un blaireau et un "couteau" de barbier


Pourquoi ? O_o

Sinon, la premire fois que je me suis ras (au rasoir lectrique) oui j'ai eu trs mal  la moustache. Tu as bien profit du Movember ce mois-ci ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais avec de la banane pour le fruit


Bonne ide, je testerais moi aussi  l'occasion





> Donc si c'est pas trop cram


Aucun souci si tu pense  surveiller, et faut vraiment oublier pour les rater vu la courte dure des temps de cuisson

----------


## lola06

> rasoirs jetables \o/


C'est peut-tre a le problme...  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'utilise un blaireau et un "couteau" de barbier





> Pourquoi ?


J'ai la peau du visage trs sensible donc tout doit tre ras en un seul passage, deux grand maximum

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est peut-tre a le problme...


C'est pas moi qui ai des problmes !  ::mouarf::

----------


## lola06

> C'est pas moi qui ai des problmes !


Dsole je suis  la ramasse....  ::calim2:: 

J'ai un rhube, a excuse tout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'ai un rhube, a excuse tout


Nan mais oh ! Faut Suivre un peu l quand mme !

a (n')excuse (rien du) tout (sauf) si le cerveau est atteint !  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Nan mais oh ! Faut Suivre un peu l quand mme !
> 
> a (n')excuse (rien du) tout (sauf) si le cerveau est atteint !



Moi quand j'ternue des fois j'ai de sacrs lags cerebrals, avec mal de tte  ::calim2::

----------


## Auteur

> Ni l'un ni l'autre, je suis assez "old school" de ce cot l, j'utilise un blaireau et un "couteau" de barbier





> Auteur ?


Mon avatar est un tux pas blaireau  ::rouleau:: 
et lui au moins il a le pelage tout doux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai la peau du visage trs sensible donc tout doit tre ras en un seul passage, deux grand maximum


Tu as essay avec les rasoirs jetables triple (voire quadruple) lame ? Perso j'limine tout en 1 passage, 2 si j'ai attendu une semaine avant de me raser.

----------


## Nhaps

Surtout avec ton couteau de barbier, tu n'as pas la petite 'creme' a la fin du rasoir jetable, qui rend la peau crmeuse, enfin je sais pas spcialement a quoi elle sert mais c'est pas mal  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Bonne ide, je testerais moi aussi  l'occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aucun souci si tu pense  surveiller, et faut vraiment oublier pour les rater vu la courte dure des temps de cuisson


Bah j'ai un nouveau four donc je vais tre deux fois plus concentr.


Ca doit tre dur  trouver un blaireau en poil de Tux !!!

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca doit tre dur  trouver un blaireau en poil de Tux !!!


Faut surtout arriver  attraper le tux, aprs c'est assez facile de lui enlever les poils pour en faire un blaireau  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

tout d'abord un message prive  ::mouarf::  

Magic , est-ce que tu as bien reu le cadeau que je t'ai envoy

 

pour te souhaiter un 



Pour le reste ,en rentrant hier soir , je suis alle lire votre conversation :;):  ..vous mavez fait mourir de rire ..ce topic me surprend de plus en plus , les mecs qui  parlent esthtique ..le monde  lenvers ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: 

Pour Thomas , merci pour lhistoire du punk , ctait pas tout  fait la mme , mais ctait bien cet esprit l .. ::zoubi:: 

En ce qui concerne les tatouages , cest sr ,  part des petits , je ne suis pas pour  , srement par rapport  mon ducation , cest vrai , quand jtais petite , les seuls tatous taient ceux qui avaient fait de la prison ou des genres mercenaires  ::?: bon , maintenant ca a beaucoup chang , cest devenu plus courant en plus , la plupart en sont fier et ne les cachent plus

 par contre il y avait une mission rcemment  la tl o ils montraient justement ceux qui avec lage regrettaient den avoir fait ..eh bien pour les enlever , cest pas de la tarte .. ::aie:: 

En ce qui concerne vos  poils  bon , l cest sr , cest dame nature qui a choisi pour vous ..et je pense pas que vous pouvez y faire grand-chose ..par contre Yves visiblement tas dj bien tudi le pb  ::lol:: ..moi je sais mme pas ce que cest quune lampe flash ..ca marche comment ? 




> Je bnis le ciel d'avoir la chance d'tre plutt glabre.


Ouais moi aussi , jai de la chance de ce ct-l , jai une vrai peau de bb , en plus blonde , donc je nai jamais eu besoin de recourir  ces mthodes qui ont lair trs douloureuses ..par contre , ca me sidre , je pensais pas que ca pouvait tre une proccupation pour certains hommes  :8O: il y a pas , jen apprends tous les jours avec ce topic  :;): 

Pour Thomas tu devrais continuer au blaireau ( MDR pour Auteur  ::ptdr:: ) mais viter le couteau de barbier , essaye une fois de faire un essai avec un rasoir jetable ..je pense que tu auras moins mal  :;): 

Pour Lady ..ah oui , dis nous ce que ca a donn tes feuillets bon l moi je suis invite tous les prochains WE , donc jessayerai plus tard je me risquerai pas  ramener un dessert fait maison  mes amis , je tiens  les garder  ::mouarf:: ..je prends moins de risque avec une bouteille de champ  :;): 

L comme on y est je souhaite  tous 
UN SUPER WE 


 lundi ...si tout va bien  ::coucou::

----------


## Rachel

> tout d'abord un message prive  
> 
> Magic , est-ce que tu as bien reu le cadeau que je t'ai envoy
> 
>  
> 
> pour te souhaiter un


je l'aimerais bien le premier cadeau pour lundi !  ::wow::

----------


## rothen

> je l'aimerais bien le premier cadeau pour lundi !


 c'est pas ton anniversaire  ::mouarf:: 

en plus c'est quand mme mieux d'avoir ce genre de cadeau un WE ..on a plus le temps pour  jouer avec  ::yaisse:: 

PS ..ah mais je viens de voir ...ca sera vraiment ton anniv lundi ...et 25 ans aussi en plus  ::lol:: 

bon , j'essayerai de te trouver le mme genre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

> c'est pas ton anniversaire 
> 
> en plus c'est quand mme mieux d'avoir ce genre de cadeau un WE ..on a plus le temps pour  jouer avec 
> 
> PS ..ah mais je viens de voir ...ca sera vraiment ton anniv lundi ...et 25 ans aussi en plus 
> 
> bon , j'essayerai de te trouver le mme genre


euh.. si justement, lundi. Mais 26  :;): 
Edit : Lundi 00h19 : :yeah:

----------


## Lady

Avant d'aller dodo je poste mes exploit culinaire du week end.

Bon pas forcement super prsentable mais a c'est laiss manger...

----------


## Loceka

J'espre qu'on ne va pas nous demander d'essayer d'identifier ce que c'est !  ::P:

----------


## Lady

Bonjour,

En mme temps j'ai post les ingrdients que j'avais achet quelques page avant donc c'est faisable ^^.


Bon alors bonne anniversaire a ceux pour qui s'tait il y a quelques jours et aujourd'hui (si j'ai bien tout suivis)!

----------


## Nhaps

Bonjour  tous,

J'espere que vous avez pass un bon week end, j'ai l'impression que tout le monde raconte ses exploits culinaires des 3 derniers jours, donc je vais vous raconter les miens  ::): 

J'AI FAIT DES CREPES !

J'en avait tellement envie,
Avec dedans lardons, gruyeres, creme fraiche ou sauce samourai. ( crepe sale ) 
et crepes, miel, confiture fraise, sucre ( au choix ) ( crepe sucre )

Et ben c'tait trop bon ! =D

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

tout d'abord comme promis ...pour les 26 ans de Yannick 



j'ai une urgence msn  ::mouarf::  je reviens aprs pour papoter avec vous  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour bonjour les dingues  ::mrgreen:: 

Un bonjour sous la neige ce matin  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

> Bonjour bonjour les dingues 
> 
> Un bonjour sous la neige ce matin


bien le bonjour  :;): 
pas de neige, mais quelques plaques de verglas  ::P:

----------


## Lady

Moi de la pluie et j'ai du me gar dans la gadoue ce matin ... a va tre marrant pour repartir dj que mes pneus n'accrochent pas bien quand il pleut ... avec de la boue dans les rainures va falloir que j'vite les freinage d'urgence le premiers kilomtre... Je ferais escargot sur la route a va bien avec le temps!!!

----------


## FirePrawn

Il est peut-tre temps de les changer tes pneus ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Il est peut-tre temps de les changer tes pneus ?


Dj fait a change rien ... c'est ptet ma voiture ou moi le problme ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Bonjour  tous,
Merci  rothen et Lady pour m'avoir souhait mon anniversaire (rothen, j'attends que tu appliques ta premire image quand tu descends sur Grenoble ^^)

Joyeux anniversaire aussi  rotrevrep !

Quant  moi j'ai fait des lasagnes hier matin (pour le midi, hein  :;):  ) et ben en plus d'tre plutt prsentables, elles taient vachement bonne  ::D:

----------


## rothen

Ben alors Yannick , tu dis rien ? t'aimes pas ton cadeau ?  ::roll:: 



> rothen, j'attends que tu appliques ta premire image quand tu descends sur Grenoble


bien sr Magic , tu me connais  ::mouarf::  c'est prvu  pour fin janvier  ::lol:: tu pourras me faire tes lasagnes  :;): 

en ce qui concerne le temps , la neige tombe ici aussi , mais le pire c'tait  mon retour de soire amis dans la nuit de samedi  dimanche , ai fait 40 kms toute seule en pleine tempte de neige ...l'horreur  ::calim2::  

pour Lady , il faudrait que tu rgles ton pb de pneu , c'est important , pas normal s'ils sont neufs , qu'ils ne tiennent pas  ::?: 

j'ai not que vous cuisinez , ca me surprend , je pensais pas que les jeunes savaient cuisiner  :8O: 

bien Lady , t'as fait ce que tu as dit ..et tant mieux si c'tait bon ..je me demande juste si les tartelettes a la compote n'auraient pas d tre un peu plus cuite ...le chocolat ne doit pas fondre ? 

pour Nhaps , c'est quoi la sauce samourai ?? 

bon , alors ce matin , qui nous trouve un truc un peu "spcial " ou "etrange " sur internet , qu'on lance une discussion ??  ::roll::

----------


## Bovino

Un truc comme a : http://www.zejournal.info/infos-inso...des-os-humains ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ben alors Yannick , tu dis rien ? t'aimes pas ton cadeau ?


Laisse lui le temps d'en profiter ...                               ::aie:: 




> ai fait 40 kms toute seule en pleine tempte de neige ...l'horreur


A l'poque o j'tais en conduite accompagne, j'ai fais la monte  la station de ski des Arc 1800 dans ces conditions, avec un vison trs rduite,  peine 1 mtre aprs le capot.




> pour Nhaps , c'est quoi la sauce samourai ??


ketchup + mayo + harissa




> qui nous trouve un truc un peu "spcial " ou "etrange " sur internet


Pas moi, je doit travailler un minimum quand mme !

----------


## Barsy

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> tout d'abord comme promis ...pour les 26 ans de Yannick 
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai une urgence msn  je reviens aprs pour papoter avec vous


Merci rothen pour ces belles images qui me font passer pour un pervers au bureau...  ::aie:: 

PS : Oui, je lis continue  lire le topic mme si je participe peu...  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

> par contre Yves visiblement tas dj bien tudi le pb ..moi je sais mme pas ce que cest quune lampe flash ..ca marche comment ?


Ben oui, je me suis un peu document sur le sujet, parce que, rien qu'avec ce que j'ai sur les jambes, le yeti passe un peu pour un imberbe  cot.
Pour la lampe flash, fait quelques recherches sur "pilation lumire pulse", le type d'pilation, soit-disant dfinitive, trs  la mode, faite par les esthticiennes alors que thoriquement la loi leur interdit.





> Le fils : Aujourd'hui, j'tais dans le bus avec papa. Il m'a dit de laisser ma place  une dame...
> La maman : C'est trs bien, fiston, tu as fait une bonne action.
> Le fils : Mais maman, j'tais sur les genoux de papa !

----------


## FirePrawn

::haha:: 

a reste une bonne action  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> bien Lady , t'as fait ce que tu as dit ..et tant mieux si c'tait bon ..je me demande juste si les tartelettes a la compote n'auraient pas d tre un peu plus cuite ...le chocolat ne doit pas fondre ?


En fait j'ai mis les ppite qu'en fin de cuisson je pensais qu'elle fondrait plus que a mais ce ne fut pas le cas. et en fait comme j'ai fait 2 plaques en mme temps celle du bas a pas pu roussir (on en vois 2 bien dor sur la photo)
Mais elles taient cuite ^^.

Aprs mon problme dadhrence est peut tre surtout dans ma tte! je suis une stresse au volant ... Depuis qu'une fois j'ai eu plus de freins sous le pied (heureusement en pleine campagne ou j'ai pu marrter au frein moteur et  main ...) je suis toujours en stress  not le moindre bruit bizarre ou le moindres comportement trange.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Depuis qu'une fois j'ai eu plus de freins sous le pied (heureusement en pleine campagne ou j'ai pu marrter au frein moteur et  main ...)


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  J'aurai pas aim tre  ta place, sinon chapeau bas, sarrter avec le frein moteur et celui  main c'est une belle performance  ::ccool:: 







Surtout pour une fille  ::aie:: 









Dsol j'ai pas pu m'en empcher   ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

Si tu ne l'avais pas faite, quelqu'un d'autre s'en serait charg  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

super  ::ccool::  ton lien Didier  ::zoubi:: 

mais faut tre vraiment derrange pour considrer qu'un squelette ...est un objet sexuel ...aussi bien qu'un homme vivant ...perso moi pour ce genre de chose , je les prfre vivant et en "forme"  ::mouarf:: 

bon , du coup j'ai lu plus loin , et j'ai ador celle-l aussi 




> SAN FRANCISCO - Alerts pour ce qu'ils pensaient tre une banale affaire de cambriolage, les policiers de la petite ville de Hayward, au sud de San Francisco, se sont retrouvs nez  nez avec un homme nu coinc dans sa chemine.
> 
> "Michael Urbano tait en tenue d'Adam", a expliqu le lieutenant Gary Branson. Le jeune homme de 23 ans, qui ne trouvait plus ses cls  son retour d'une nuit de fte, a entrepris de rentrer chez lui par la chemine et dans le plus simple appareil.
> 
> "Il nous a dit qu'en enlevant ses habits, il pensait faciliter sa descente. La peau glisse mieux sur le ciment que les vtements", a prcis Branson. Mais le cble de tlvision dont il s'aidait pour descendre a lch, provoquant sa chute dans une section plus troite du conduit de chemine.
> 
> Le jeune homme s'est poumon quatre heures durant, jusqu' ce qu'un voisin prvienne les pompiers et la police. Urbano a cop d'une amende pour tre sous l'influence de stupfiants, a indiqu Branson.


 euh ..j'en lirai d'autres ce soir sinon je vais pas avancer dans mon travail  ::mouarf:: 

pour la sauce samourai ...faut s'accrocher  ::mouarf:: ..vous arrivez  manger ca ? :8O: 

pour Barsy , ben c'est quoi ca ? piquer le cadeau des autres  pour en profiter au bureau  ::mouarf::  ..contente que tu suives toujours la conversation  ::zoubi:: 
par contre , toujours pas de nouvelles de Guillaume  ::calim2::  il devait partir en vacances ??  ::roll:: 

merci pour ton histoire Yves  ::zoubi:: ...on voit comme les hommes peuvent tre gentils  ::mouarf:: ..pour l'pilation j'irai faire un tour sur le site , mme si j'en ai pas besoin , c'est toujours bien de s'instruire  :;): 

Eh Thomas c'est quoi ce chauvisme  ::roll:: ...tu sauras que c'est prouv , les femmes conduisent beaucoup mieux que les hommes  ::mouarf:: 

Bon , alors , vos commentaires sur le lien de Didier ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas besoin ? Tu ne t'piles donc pas ?  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Pas besoin ? Tu ne t'piles donc pas ?


si tu lisais tout ce que j'cris dans ce post , tu saurais que j'en ai pas besoin  :;):  tu dois juste le  survoler   ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> si tu lisais tout ce que j'cris dans ce post , tu saurais que j'en ai pas besoin  tu dois juste le  survoler


Je lis quand je suis l  :;):  les pages d'avant, en retard, etc. non je ne les lis pas, j'ai absolument pas le temps  ::no::

----------


## Deadpool

> Eh Thomas c'est quoi ce chauvisme ...tu sauras que c'est prouv , les femmes conduisent beaucoup mieux que les hommes


La cour de justice europenne n'est pas de cet avis puisqu'elle a dcid d'interdire les tarifs d'assurance prfrentiels pour les femmes.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> pour la sauce samourai ...vous arrivez  manger ca ?


Personnellement, aucun souci, j'adore agrmenter mes plats avec des sauces pices / pimentes. Par exemple je me fais mon "huile  pizza" avec une recette de mon cru :

[edit] je la met pour les intress(e)s [/edit]




> Pour 250 ml d'huile de ppins de raisin (remplaable par huile d'olive) :
> 
> 2 Piment trinidad moruga scorpion sch
> 
> 2 piment bhut jolokia sch 
> 
> 1 feuille de laurier
> 
> 2 tige de thym
> ...





> vos commentaires sur le lien de Didier


Je prfre ne pas cliquer, j e sens que ma journe de "travail" va tre fichue si je le fais non ?


Quelqu'un pour tester ?




> C'est un type qui descend les poubelles...
> Arriv 2 tages plus bas, la jolie voisine l'appelle en petit peignoir :
> "J'ai un problme avec l'ampoule de ma salle de bain..."
> Il rentre, change l'ampoule, elle lui offre un verre.. Le peignoir tombe, direction la chambre... prliminaires, +post liminaires, + prliminaires, + ... + post liminaires, (c'est un chaud lapin) ...
> Deux heures aprs, clope au bec, puise, la voisine lui dit:
> "Oh la la!! Comment vous allez faire avec votre femme!!! "
> Et l'homme : "Ben je vais tout lui raconter, pas de problme... Vous avez du bleu  paupire pour mes doigts ?"
> Incrdule, la matresse lui refile du bleu  paupires et le regarde remonter tout heureux, dcontract.
> Arriv chez lui, sa femme l'attend :
> ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas con comme technique !

En plus j'ai fait un peu de billard il y a deux ans  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

J'adore mang piss  ::):

----------


## FirePrawn

> J'adore mang piss


 base d'pis ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> base d'pis ?


j'avais une autre blague sur ma phrase  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

> La cour de justice europenne n'est pas de cet avis puisqu'elle a dcid d'interdire les tarifs d'assurance prfrentiels pour les femmes.


T'es sr ? , t'as le lien pour a ? ...mais bon de toutes faons a doit pas tre par rapport  la conduite , car l il n'y a pas photo ..on conduit mieux que vous  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'adore mang piss


mais pas en mme temps  ::aie:: 









 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> T'es sr ? , t'as le lien pour a ? ...mais bon de toutes faons a doit pas tre par rapport  la conduite , car l il n'y a pas photo ..on conduit mieux que vous


Quelques exemples :
- http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/vo...11-1339518.php
- http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/entrep...es_249919.html
- http://www.eligi-formation.com/artic...-68518256.html

Ce n'est videmment pas li  la conduite, je trollais un p'tit peu.  ::mouarf:: 

D'ailleurs, pour continuer sur le sujet de la conduite, petit sondage. Prenez un couple lambda en voiture, c'est souvent l'homme qui conduit. Est ce le cas pour vous?  ::mrgreen:: 

Moi je suis clibataire donc la question se pose pas.

----------


## Nhaps

> D'ailleurs, pour continuer sur le sujet de la conduite, petit sondage. Prenez un couple lambda en voiture, c'est souvent l'homme qui conduit. Est ce le cas pour vous?


Les deux tiennent le levier de vitesse.... ::aie:: 

 ::pastaper::  ::pastaper::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Est ce le cas pour vous?


Quand je suis en couple, c'est souvent elle qui conduit car :

1) c'est sa voiture  elle

2) elle ne sait pas lire ou se reprer sur une carte

3) au nom de la parit, elle peut faire les mmes choses que les hommes

4) elle est avec une amie, du coup je suis en infriorit numrique et relgu  l'arrire

5) Mon taux dalcoolmie est trop important

Une ou plusieurs rponse(s) au(x) choix

----------


## Bovino

> elle ne sait pas lire


La pauvre...  ::aie:: 




> elle est avec un amie


Transgenre ?  ::whistle::

----------


## ManusDei

> D'ailleurs, pour continuer sur le sujet de la conduite, petit sondage. Prenez un couple lambda en voiture, c'est souvent l'homme qui conduit. Est ce le cas pour vous?


Ma copine n'a pas le permis. Et pour mes parents, ma mre trouve que la conduite de mon pre est trop brusque, donc elle conduit.  ::P:

----------


## FirePrawn

J'conduis dans 99% des cas, mme si c'est sa voiture  elle.
Et pour une bonne raison : si j'suis passager, avec le sige auto derrire, j'ai pas assez de place devant et j'ai les genoux dans la bote  gants  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Envoy par shadowmoon
> 
> elle est avec un amie
> 
> 
> Transgenre ?


 :8O:  ::oops::  dsol, c'est corrig

----------


## Auteur

> J'conduis dans 99% des cas, mme si c'est sa voiture  elle.
> Et pour une bonne raison : si j'suis passager, avec le sige auto derrire, j'ai pas assez de place devant et j'ai les genoux dans la bote  gants


mets le sige auto derrire le conducteur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Moi je suis  larrire, champagne au frais dans mon frigo, petite musique sympathique, ecran plasma, toit ouvrant, mon chauffeur me drange quasiment pas, de charmantes demoiselles sont avec moi pendant le trajet. Petit four, alcool et ...

*Se reveille*

----------


## Auteur

> Moi je suis  larrire, champagne au frais dans mon frigo, petite musique sympathique, ecran plasma, toit ouvrant, mon chauffeur me drange quasiment pas, de charmantes demoiselles sont avec moi pendant le trajet. Petit four, alcool et ...
> 
> *Se reveille*


tu roules en Twingo pas en Limousine  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> mets le sige auto derrire le conducteur


Ce qui est fait dans ma voiture.

Mais bon mon mari n'ayant pas le permis y a que moi qui conduit et le choix c'est fait sur cette histoire de genoux dans la boite  gants ... du coup en voiture si c'est que moi et bb bah elle pleure elle se dmerde je peux rien faire pour elle! 
Mais en soi c'est ptet mieux je suis pas tente de me retourner  90 sur l'autoroute au moins ...

----------


## FirePrawn

> Ce qui est fait dans ma voiture.
> 
> Mais bon mon mari n'ayant pas le permis y a que moi qui conduit et le choix c'est fait sur cette histoire de genoux dans la boite  gants ... du coup en voiture si c'est que moi et bb bah elle pleure elle se dmerde je peux rien faire pour elle! 
> Mais en soi c'est ptet mieux je suis pas tente de me retourner  90 sur l'autoroute au moins ...


90 sur l'autoroute ? Tu sais que c'est super dangereux de rouler si doucement ! Ah les femmes  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> tu roules en Twingo pas en Limousine


et ca c'est triste  ::(: 




> Ce qui est fait dans ma voiture.
> 
> Mais bon mon mari n'ayant pas le permis y a que moi qui conduit et le choix c'est fait sur cette histoire de genoux dans la boite  gants ... du coup en voiture si c'est que moi et bb bah elle pleure elle se dmerde je peux rien faire pour elle! 
> Mais en soi c'est ptet mieux je suis pas tente de me retourner  90 sur l'autoroute au moins ...


Non, tu es tent de te retourner  180  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> Mais bon mon mari n'ayant pas le permis


Fallait pas choisir un alcoolique...  ::whistle:: 
Ou au moins, quelqu'un qui ne se fait pas prendre...
 ::mouarf:: 




> 90 sur l'autoroute ? Tu sais que c'est super dangereux de rouler si doucement ! Ah les femmes


Dit celui qui roule en voiturette...  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> 90 sur l'autoroute ? Tu sais que c'est super dangereux de rouler si doucement ! Ah les femmes


surtout en restant sur la voie de gauche en permanence 

 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Fallait pas choisir un alcoolique... 
> Ou au moins, quelqu'un qui ne se fait pas prendre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit celui qui roule en voiturette...


Tu sais mme pas en quoi je roule  ::?:

----------


## Lady

Rigoler pas 90 c'est la limitation max dans le coin ... Y a que quand je descend sur Paris que j'arrive a dcrasser un peu ma voiture ...

----------


## Nhaps

Tant que tu dpasse pas les 88 miles  l'heure tout ira bien  :8-):

----------


## Loceka

Et voil, les rfrences de geek qui commencent.  ::no:: 

J'espre que ce thread ne dpassera pas les 9000 posts du coup.  ::P:

----------


## FirePrawn

> Tant que tu dpasse pas les 88 miles  l'heure tout ira bien


Bien vu  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

Pour parler tout de mme de mon cas perso.

Ma dernire ex en date tait un tel danger public et une telle rleuse psychotique au volant que pour ma propre scurit, j'ai du m'imposer pour la conduite.

Petit florilge :
- Rouler  120 sur une autoroute alors qu'il tait en train de neiger dru (inutile de vous dire que l'on a fini dans la barrire de scurit, et en plus je me suis fait engueuler parce que l'on a eu un accident  ::aie:: )
- Engueuler le mec de devant parce qu'il n'avanait pas (on tait dj  110 sur une dpartementale)
- Zigzags en ville
- Les manuvres  ::aie:: 

Et je vous passe les distances de scurit et autres joyeusets.

Je vous jure, c'en tait caricatural.  ::mouarf:: 

Alors dire que les femmes conduisent mieux, moi j'ai un trs gros a priori ngatif.  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rigoler pas 90 c'est la limitation max dans le coin ... Y a que quand je descend sur Paris que j'arrive a dcrasser un peu ma voiture ...


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  OMFG, tu as pens  t'exiler en Allemagne ? 




> Tant que tu dpasse pas les 88 miles  l'heure tout ira bien


tout dpend des "quipements" de la voiture de lady




> Et voil, les rfrences de geek qui commencent


Faux ! Ce ne sont pas les premires, ni les dernires




> ce thread ne dpassera pas les 9000 posts



L'objectif est de dpasser les  11 000 messages pour battre certaines discussions dans des parties du forum rservs aux lites (modo, admin et autres rangs)

----------


## FirePrawn

@shadow : plutt que de foirer tes quotes crites  la main, tu as un bouton pour multi-citer des messages tu sais  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Tiens en parlant voiture :

lu sur google actu:




> 1,8 million d'euros en liquide saisis dans une voiture en Alsace

----------


## shadowmoon

> tu as un bouton pour multi-citer des messages



Je sais, mais je n'ai pas russi  l'utiliser correctement  ::mur::  ::mur::  ::mur::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Tiens en parlant voiture :
> 
> lu sur google actu:


Ah ?
C'matin j'ai entendu effectivement une saisie dans une voiture, mais c'tait 350k pas 1.8M  ::weird::

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais c'tait 350k pas 1.8M


Lady semble avoir raison, en faisant une recherche rapide, j'ai trouv a :http://www.capital.fr/a-la-une/actua...-alsace-792924

----------


## Lady

Toujours est il que moi j'aimerais bien que la prochaine fois que j'achte une voiture d'occas l'ancien proprio ai oubli a dans sa voiture.

(Bon en ralit je pense que je flipperait car tu te doute que les origines sont pas franchement catholique et que ceux qui ont oubli seront peut tre pas trs content ...)

----------


## Nhaps

> 1,8 million d'euros en liquide saisis dans une voiture en Alsace


Ca fait chere le substitut  l'essence, il roule  l'or liquide ?

----------


## FirePrawn

> Lady semble avoir raison, en faisant une recherche rapide, j'ai trouv a :http://www.capital.fr/a-la-une/actua...-alsace-792924


C'est pas a que j'ai entendu c'matin en effet, pas la mme affaire !

----------


## rothen

en ce qui concerne les 1,8 million d' , j'ai bien aim " des chinois qui habitent au portugal " dj c'tait suspect  ::mouarf::  ...enfin , je trouve quand mme que ca fait une somme norme  :8O:  ...et on sait pas combien d'autres sont passs sans tre piqus  ::?: 

j'ai bien aim vos histoires de voitures  :;):  surtout celles de Deadpool ..pas de doute , tu tais tomb sur une perle  ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne ta question , c'est vrai que souvent dans un couple , c'est l'homme qui roule ...sans que je m'en rende compte ,c'est ce qui s'tait pass dans le mien ... avec ma voiture je circulais uniquement dans le coin , et ds qu'on partait plus loin c'tait avec celle de mon mari et c'etait lui qui conduisait ..le pb , c'est qu'au bout d'un moment on perd compltement l'habitude et on devient de plus en plus dpendant ...bref , au bout de X annes je roulais plus que dans un primetre de 10 kms autour de la maison ... je me suis rveille grce  "mes amis  voitures " qui m'ont redonn confiance en moi , j'ai repris les rallyes et je traverse  nouveau la France toute seule sans pb ...et j'en suis bien heureuse  :;): 

PS : c'est o le multi cit ? on fait comment ??

----------


## Nhaps

> PS : c'est o le multi cit ? on fait comment ??


A cot de citer  :8-): 

edit : et tu cliques sur tout les messages que tu veux citer !

----------


## Deadpool

> j'ai bien aim vos histoires de voitures  surtout celles de Deadpool ..pas de doute , tu tais tomb sur une perle


Depuis cette exprience, je reste clibataire.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> A cot de citer 
> 
> edit : et tu cliques sur tout les messages que tu veux citer !



On en apprend tous les jours !!!!!!!! 
(j'aurais pu multiciter pour fter a mais non finalement)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Nous on n'a qu'une voiture, du coup l'arrangement c'est elle la prend la semaine (le bus pour aller  son boulot est plus loin que le mien et quand elle est en cours, il n'y a pas de bus pour l'amener) et moi le week-end....

Autant vous dire que si on doit bouger un jour de semaine, je dteste a (elle a un conduite tout en douceur, respecte les limitations de vitesse, etc... tout l'inverse de moi : je roule comme a me plat (pour moi la prudence n'est pas de respecter les limitations de vitesse mais d'aller au-del de ce que l'on est capable), et j'ai une conduite un peu plus brusque).

----------


## rothen

en fait je crois que c'est  le problme  des hommes ,vous ne supportez pas un autre conducteur que vous ...surtout que lui ne sait pas conduire comme il faut  ::mouarf::  

comme les femmes sont plus mallables ..et qu'elles veulent la paix  ::mouarf::  , elles vous laissent le volant  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> en fait je crois que c'est  le problme  des hommes ,vous ne supportez pas un autre conducteur que vous


Pas moi en tout cas, car si je ne conduis pas et que je sais que a va durer plus de 30 mn, je me suis endormi au bout de 3 minutes. Pareil quand je suis en train et que je descend au terminus, et aussi en avion, sauf si je discute avec quelqu'un.

----------


## Rachel

> Ben alors Yannick , tu dis rien ? t'aimes pas ton cadeau ?


si si  ::wow::  , j'tais occup aujourd'hui

----------


## Bovino

> vous ne supportez pas un autre conducteur que vous ...surtout que lui ne sait pas conduire comme il faut





> a commence bien, les fous sont lchs ! J'vais vous dire un truc, moi : si j'tais les poulets... Les vioques, les infirmes, tous les mecs nases...  la poubelle !... Enfin, plus d'permis, quoi !... Et ui-l, il est pas beau ?!... Deutschland, a m'tonne pas... Je vais vous dire autre chose : c'qui congestionne, c'est l'surplace. Un mec qui roule vite, mme si y repasse un connard de temps en temps, c'est pas grave... a dgage. T'avance, toi, pd !... Nederland, a m'tonne pas... C'est pas un crime de voir a ?... Et l'autre-l...  quoi qu'y pense... Affole-toi, h, Viande--Pneu !... Peigne-moumoute ! Voyez-vous, Monsieur, *ds qu'on prend le volant, on est entour que d'saloperies*.

----------


## Nhaps

De tout de facon le truc le plus dangereux sur la route c'est pas le conducteur, mais les panneaux de prvention qui t'indiquent  combien tu roules.

Pour tout les geeks, on voit pas de la prvention mais un tableau de score avec un smiley qu'on a envie de voir pleurer. Donc il est pas tonnant que j'explose des records en allant  140km  l'entre d'un village. Ok je les fait de nuit, et une fois, mais il a pas pleur le smiley franchement c'est pas un geek qui a dev ce fichu panneau ::(:

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Et ben pour rester dans les voitures, c'matin srie de flash devant moi, yavait les flics sur la BAU avec un radar.
Le truc c'est que je sais pas si j'me suis fait flash dans le lot ou non  ::koi:: 
a a flash au moment o j'suis pass, mais j'tais entour de deux voitures, et moi j'roule au rgulateur toujours en dessous de la vitesse limite ( deux radars fixes quelques km plus tt, j'suis pass sans souci comme chaque jour)  ::koi::

----------


## rothen

Bonjour les tous  ::zoubi:: 

t'inquites , si t'es flash tu le sais trs vite  :;): 

moi j'ai eu le mien 3 jours aprs  ::mouarf:: ...enfin l'amende ...les points je le saurais plus tard  ::?: 

par contre le mme jour j'avais t flashe une 2eme fois , alors que je pensais passer  la bonne vitesse  ::calim2:: ..mais celui-l je ne l'ai pas eu , donc ca peut flasher , mais avec "la remise vitesse " ::mouarf::  c'est pas verbaliser ..alors t'as des chances de ne pas l'avoir  :;): 

et d'accord avec Didier  ,


> ds qu'on prend le volant, on est entour que d'saloperies.


 je trouve qu'il y a de plus en plus d'incivilits sur la route ..vous trouvez pas ?  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Ah bah j'l'attends tiens l'amende...

Parce que si j'me fait pas flasher par des radars fixes a veut bien dire que j'suis  la bonne vitesse !
Donc leur amende ils peuvent la manger  ::evil::

----------


## shadowmoon

Quelques histoires "religieuses"




> Au volant de la 2 CV, un prtre raccompagne une none au couvent. Le prtre ne peut s'empcher de regarder ses superbes jambes croises. Il pose subitement la main droite sur la cuisse de la none. Elle le regarde et lui dit :
> 
> - Mon pre, vous souvenez-vous du Psaume 129 ?
> 
> Penaud, le prtre retire sa main et se confond en excuses.
> 
> Un peu plus loin, rong par la tentation, il profite d'un changement de vitesse pour laisser sa main effleurer la cuisse de la none, qui lui demande :
> 
> - Mon pre, vous souvenez-vous du Psaume 129 ?
> ...





> Un soir, deux prtres se dshabillent et entrent dans la douche.
> Ils ralisent alors qu'il n'y a pas pas de savon.
> Le Prtre John dit qu'il y en a dans sa chambre,
> et s'y rend sans prendre la peine de se rhabiller.
> 
> Il prend deux morceaux de savon, un dans chaque main, et s'en retourne vers la douche.
> Il est  mi-chemin lorsque trois nonnes arrivent dans sa direction.
> Il n'a aucune place o se cacher.
> Il se plaque alors contre le mur comme une statue.
> ...





> Une femme se promne et rencontre le prtre de sa paroisse.
> - Bonjour Madame, ne vous ai-je pas marie il y a deux ans ?
> - Oui Monsieur le cur
> - Avez-vous des enfants ?
> - Non ! Monsieur le cur. Nous essayons en vain d'en avoir depuis notre mariage.
> - Je vais  Rome la semaine prochaine et je vais allumer une bougie pour vous.
> 
> Huit ans plus tard, elle croise de nouveau le cur devenu vque
> - Comment allez-vous ? Lui demande-t-il.
> ...





> Dans un petit village, les femmes qui trompent leur mari vont se confesser auprs du vieux cur du village. Un jour, lors de l'office dominical : "Mes enfants, je suis las d'entendre lors des confession que vous avez tromp votre conjoint. Cela me dsole. Dites par exemple que vous avez gliss devant la fontaine."
> 
> Quelques mois aprs, le vieux cur est remplac par un jeune cur. tonn de voir qu'autant de personnes glissent devant la fontaine, il dcide d'aller voir le maire du village.
> 
> - "Monsieur le Maire, vous devriez faire des travaux devant la fontaine. De nombreux paroissiens m'ont avou avoir gliss devant la fontaine."
> 
> Le maire, au courant de la signification de cette phrase, ne peut pas s'empcher de rigoler en entendant les propos du cur. Le cur lui rtorque alors :
> - "Vous ne devriez pas rire de a, votre femme a gliss 3 fois cette semaine !!!!"





> Il tait une fois 2 nones. L'une d'elles tait Sur Marie (SM) et l'autre Sur Louise (SL).
> Un soir alors qu'il commenait  faire nuit, et qu'elles taient encore bien loin de leur couvent...
> 
> SM : Avez-vous remarqu cet homme qui nous suit depuis 40 minutes, je me demande ce qu'il peut bien nous vouloir ?
> SL : C'est logique . Il veut nous violer.
> SM : Oh non! A la distance o il se trouve il nous aura rejoint dans 15 min au plus. Que pouvons-nous faire ?
> SL : La seule chose logique  faire bien sur, est de marcher plus
> vite.
> SM : Ca ne marche pas.
> ...





> Un jeune et nouveau cur, trs angoiss, est incapable de prononcer un seul mot le jour de son premier sermon. Il va voir l'archevque le lendemain et lui demande quelques conseils pour tre  la hauteur, au sermon du dimanche suivant.
> 
> L'archevque lui conseille de se verser quelques gouttes de vodka dans un grand verre d'eau pour se sentir plus dtendu.
> 
> Le dimanche suivant, le jeune prtre suit le conseil et russit  parler sans tre paralys par le trac. De retour  la sacristie, il trouve une lettre laisse par l'archevque, ainsi rdige :
> 
> Mon fils,
> 
> La prochaine fois, mettez quelques gouttes de vodka dans un grand verre d'eau et non quelques gouttes d'eau dans la bouteille de vodka.
> ...

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est un touriste belge en vacance  l'tranger. Il entre dans un bistrot et demande au barman : 
> - Vous n'auriez pas un bout de fil de fer? Je ne peux plus ouvrir la portire de ma voiture. La vitre est reste entreouverte et je doudrais essayer d'accrocher le petit bouton  l'interieur.
> Et le voila qui se dirige vers sa voiture avec son fils de fer dans la main.
> Il se contorsionne comme un diable pour tenter d'ouvrir la portire. Au bout d'un moment on entend une voix venant de l'intrieur de la voiture : c'est sa femme qui lui dit : 
> - Un peu plus  gauche, l !

----------


## rothen

merci Thomas et Yves  ::zoubi::  ..j'ai bien aim vos histoires  :;):  ..me manque juste une chanson de guillaume  ::?:  je me demande bien ce qui lui ai arriv  ::cry:: 

sinon , pour rester dans les tatouages , j'ai trouv cet article dans le lien de didier 



> Au lendemain d'une soire de beuverie, une surprise cuisante attendait Wayne Robinson, un Anglais de 24 ans: le nom de sa matresse grav sur l'un de ses avant-bras et quelques autres motifs sur le reste de son corps...
> 
> Pour son oeuvre, Dominique Fischer, 22 ans, a utilis un couteau de marque Stanley, selon la police locale. Il faut dire que l'artiste namoure tait chez elle,  Blackburn, dans le Lancashire (nord de l'Angleterre).
> 
> M. Robinson s'est ainsi rveill avec le prnom "Dominique" ornant son avant-bras droit. Son dos tait en outre tatou d'une toile et son bras gauche prsentait des scarifications.
> 
> Ce tmoignage passionn n'a pas t du got de Wayne Robinson, qui a port plainte. Dominique Fisher sera juge le 27 fvrier aprs avoir t reconnue coupable de blessures volontaires.




 Il y a quand mme des nanas qui sont barges ..encore pire que la conduite hein Deadpool  ::mouarf:: ...il risque de garder les cicatrices  vie l non ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> pour rester dans les tatouages , j'ai trouv cet article dans le lien de didier ...
> 
> ... Pour son oeuvre, Dominique Fischer, 22 ans, a utilis un couteau de marque Stanley ... 
> 
> ...il risque de garder les cicatrices  vie l non ?


a dpend de la profondeur des scarifications, mais d'aprs les photos, je pense que si il lui reste des cicatrices, elles seront  peine visibles. En effet, la peau, surtout chez un jeune en pleine forme, est une championne pour "gommer" ce genre de problme.

----------


## Deadpool

> [COLOR="Blue"]
>  Il y a quand mme des nanas qui sont barges ..encore pire que la conduite hein Deadpool ...il risque de garder les cicatrices  vie l non ?


Clair que y'a des nanas barges.  ::mouarf:: 

Cela dit, le type devait tre sacrment attaqu pour ne rien sentir.

Au vu de la profondeur des blessures, a risque de se voir un certain temps en effet.

----------


## Bovino

> En effet, la peau, surtout chez un jeune en pleine forme


S'il n'est pas capable de se rendre compte qu'on lui fait a, je doute qu'il soit "en pleine forme" !  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> a dpend de la profondeur des scarifications, mais d'aprs les photos, je pense que si il lui reste des cicatrices, elles seront  peine visibles. En effet, la peau, surtout chez un jeune en pleine forme, est une championne pour "gommer" ce genre de problme.


Tout dpend comment la premire cicatrisation a t faite. Personnellement, si je laisse la peau se rparer seule, a cicatrise en 2-3 jour, mais laisse une trace. Par contre si je dsinfecte  l'eau oxygne (qui est un poison et devrait pas tre utilis selon certains mdecins), a met bien plus de temps  cicatriser mais aucune trace visible.

Ceux qui pratiquent ce genre de scarification, pour justement que des traces restent, dsinfecte (ou brule plutt) gnralement les plaies au vinaigre




> S'il n'est pas capable de se rendre compte qu'on lui fait a, je doute qu'il soit "en pleine forme" !


En coma thylique, ou drogu tu ne te rend compte de rien.

Sous hypnose non plus, parait-il.

----------


## Bovino

> En coma thylique, ou drogu tu ne te rend compte de rien.


Je suis d'accord, mais je ne suis pas certain que ces tats dfinissent quelqu'un "en pleine forme" !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> Je suis d'accord, mais je ne suis pas certain que ces tats dfinissent quelqu'un "en pleine forme" !


Non, mais juste pour signaler que l'on peut trouver ces tats trs facilement, il n'y a pas besoin d'une anesthsie pour ne rien sentir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

ouais , il devait tre bien "arrang " pour supporter ca ...elle s'est applique pour crire son prnom , ca n'a pas t fait en 5 mn  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , jai trouv aussi l'info de Lady dans mon journal aujourd'hui , concernant les chinois arrets avec 1,8 M dans la voiture ..ce qui m'a sidre  :8O:  , c'est la composition 
38 000 coupures de 20 , 50 , 100 , 200 et 500  , je trouve a absolument norme ..comment on peut en amasser autant ?  ::roll::  vous avez une ide ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Avec une photocopieuse ?  ::aie:: 

*retourne bosser*

----------


## shadowmoon

> 38 000 coupures de 20 , 50 , 100 , 200 et 500  , je trouve a absolument norme ..comment on peut en amasser autant ?


a peut tre des faux billets, l'argent d'une vente (armes, drogues ...), le payement d'une ranon, le fruit d'un recel, le rsultat d'un vol ...

Pour la drogue, on peut vite atteint des sommes importantes. 

Par exemple, 1 gr de cocane pure  100 % se vends entre 120 et 150  (chiffres 2011 de douanes europennes), soit entre 120 000 et 150 000  le kg. 

Elle est souvent achemine en grand quantit, le record europen de saisie est de 8 tonnes sur un bateau mouillant dans le port d'Anvers...

----------


## Loceka

> Par exemple, 1 gr de cocane pure  100 % se vends entre 120 et 150  (chiffres 2011 de douanes europennes), soit entre 120 000 et 150 000  le kg.


Et si je t'en prend 10kg, tu me fais un prix ? Disons 100 k le kg ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Pas de a chez nous !  ::sm::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et si je t'en prend 10kg, tu me fais un prix ? Disons 100 k le kg ?


Ok, pas de souci, mais je dois te prvenir que la seule que tu pourras faire avec sera de la cuisine...     ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> je trouve a absolument norme ..comment on peut en amasser autant ?  vous avez une ide ?


C'est pour nafisatoudialo.

----------


## Lady

Hello

A priori les douanier sont dployer en ce moment du cot de Strasbourg pour une campagne en rapport avec des braquage... Ils ont peut tre trouver leur client.
3 ou 4 fourgons et tu doit les avoir tes 38000 coupures ^^

----------


## Alvaten

Tout le monde est mort ? Pas de message en plus de 16h c'est louche  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Ca sent la fin !

J'ai failli m'exploser sur le verglas ce matin ...  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

> Tout le monde est mort ? Pas de message en plus de 16h c'est louche


 ah ouais ? pas normal ca  ::mouarf:: 

moi , j'ai coll mes blires , le truc que j'aime pas faire  ::?:  , en plus ca m'a pris toute l'AM 

mais vous  , vous avez fait quoi hier aprs-midi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## lola06

> mais vous  , vous avez fait quoi hier aprs-midi ?


Ben moi j'ai travaill...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

hello!

J'ai du bosser hier aprs midi (je crois): J'ai reu le genre de mail o on te dit que le truc qu'on t'avais dit de mettre en pause en fait il le fallait pour hier ... (bon en fait ils ont juste dit "c'est bon on est prt  le mettre en production"! hein euh quoi???)  ::calim2:: 

Bon sinon pour la premire gel de l'anne a a pas fait semblant : j'ai un de mes essui glace qui voulait pas se dcoller du pare brise ... j'ai du attendre que le chauffage fasse fondre un minimum la glace et en plus j'ai une des 2 buses du systme de lave vitre bouch (bon cot passager c'est le cot le moins grave). j'espre que c'est juste la glace qui bouchait ! Ils testent a au contrle technique (j'ai rendez vous  la fin du mois ...)

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais vous  , vous avez fait quoi hier aprs-midi ?


Runion, runion .. et j'allais oublier : runion !

----------


## Nhaps

> Ben moi j'ai travaill...


Ben moi aussi ....  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

Pas de verglas ici, mais ils ont prvu de la neige all day long  ::no::

----------


## Alvaten

Apparement tout le monde travaille de mardi aprs midi, c'est fou quand mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Lundi : fin de week end on travaille pas
Mercredi : jour des enfants, mme quand tu en as pas tu travailles pas
Vendredi : dbut du week end on travaille pas

Finalement il reste que le mardi et le jeudi o on peut travailler

----------


## Lung

> Lundi : fin de week end on travaille pas
> Mercredi : jour des enfants, mme quand tu en as pas tu travailles pas
> Vendredi : dbut du week end on travaille pas
> 
> Finalement il reste que le mardi et le jeudi o on peut travailler


Pour avoir cet emploi du temps, tu dois tre chef, toi !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Lundi : fin de week end on travaille pas
> Mercredi : jour des enfants, mme quand tu en as pas tu travailles pas
> Vendredi : dbut du week end on travaille pas
> 
> Finalement il reste que le mardi et le jeudi o on peut travailler


Quelque emploi de temps de rve !

Moi c plutt

Lundi matin : fin de weekend on travaille pas
Vendredi aprs midi: dbut du weekend on travaille pas

et le reste du temps travail  ::(: 




> Pour avoir cet emploi du temps, tu dois tre chef


Je connais des "chefs" qui "travaillent" mme les samedis et dimanches

----------


## FirePrawn

Ou tudiant  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ou tudiant


Ben diou ! 

Non je suis pas comme a, je travaille tout le temps. Mais j'ai une nergie dcroissante au fil de la semaine, je pense que de nombreuses personnes sont dans mon cas.

----------


## rothen

bon , ben je vous pardonne ..travailler est une excuse valable pour ne pas tre venu hier sur le forum  ::mouarf:: 

on a vu hier un " tatou " aprs une soire arrose ..celui-l n'a pas fait mieux  ::mouarf:: 




> Cet habitant de Munich, en Allemagne, sortait d'un soire un petit peu trop arrose, il y a deux ans de cela. Et impossible pour lui de se rappeler o il avait gar sa voiture. L'homme s'tait donc fait raccompagner chez lui en esprant retrouver son vhciule, le lendemain, une fois qu'il aurait dcuv.
> 
> Oui mais voil. Le lendemain de la fte, toujours pas de traces de sa voiture. Aprs de nombreuses heures de recherche, celui-ci s'tait donc rsolu  dclarer la disparition de son vhicule  la police de Munich.
> 
> Ce n'est que le mois dernier, soit deux ans aprs la perte, que la voiture a t retrouve  cinq kilomtres de l'endroit o l'automobiliste distrait pensait l'avoir gare. Un agent de police, qui avait remarqu que les vignettes d'inspection du vhicule avaient expir, a enregistr la plaque d'immatriculation et s'est aperu que l'automobile tait recherche. Le propritaire de celle-ci a t contact et il s'est vu restituer son bien, vendredi dernier.
> 
> "Ce qui est trange, c'est que la voiture tait si loin", confie le porte-parole de la police de Munich qui prcise que rien n'avait t vol. Les outils de l'automobiliste d'une valeur de 40 000 euros se trouvaient toujours dans le coffre.


faut le faire non ? surtout avec ce qu'il avait dans le coffre 
par contre , dans ce cas l je me demande comment ca se passe avec l'assurance

ca vous est dj arriv aussi de ne pas retrouver votre voiture ?

----------


## Lady

> ca vous est dj arriv aussi de ne pas retrouver votre voiture ?


Bah a pars le petit flip en sortant du cin quand tu as le parking de 50 alle devant toi et que tu n'as pas pris de repre de o tu tais en arrivant moi pour l'instant pas eu se problme.

Par contre ma mre a russi a paniquer 2-3 minutes en tant  l'endroit o elle tait sure d'avoir garer sa voiture... 
C'tait le cas elle avait juste oubli qu'elle venait de changer de voiture (elle paniquait donc devant sa voiture !!)

----------


## Nhaps

> ca vous est dj arriv aussi de ne pas retrouver votre voiture ?


Non car j'emploi la technique du levage de cl et spammage du bouton jusqu' entendre bip bip.

Ca me rappelle quand j'etait plus petit mon pere faisait pareil et ca a ouvert une voiture, qui ressemblait a la notre mais qui ne l'etait pas, heuresement que l'interieur etait different sinon on serai parti avec =D

----------


## FirePrawn

Pour l'instant je l'ai toujours retrouve facilement  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ca me rappelle quand j'etait plus petit mon pere faisait pareil et ca a ouvert une voiture, qui ressemblait a la notre mais qui ne l'etait pas, heuresement que l'interieur etait different sinon on serai parti avec =D


ah j'ai connue a aussi, en sortant d'un spectacle avec des amis. L'un d'eux  lancer le jeu idiot de savoir  quelle distance portaient les tlcommandes.

Je devais tre  une 50ne de mtres de ma voiture, j'ai tenter le coup. J'ai ouvert 4 voitures autour de moi, pas forcment de mme marque, mais pas la mienne. Au 2nd essai, en appuyant un peu plus longtemps sur la tlcommande, ma voiture s'est ouverte, une des 4 s'est referme _(sachant que pour ma voiture, j'ai un bouton pour ouvrir et un autre pour fermer)_  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> ah j'ai connue a aussi, en sortant d'un spectacle avec des amis. L'un d'eux  lancer le jeu idiot de savoir  quelle distance portaient les tlcommandes.
> 
> Je devais tre  une 50ne de mtres de ma voiture, j'ai tenter le coup. J'ai ouvert 4 voitures autour de moi, pas forcment de mme marque, mais pas la mienne. Au 2nd essai, en appuyant un peu plus longtemps sur la tlcommande, ma voiture s'est ouverte, une des 4 s'est referme _(sachant que pour ma voiture, j'ai un bouton pour ouvrir et un autre pour fermer)_


C'est juste super sympa pour ceux dont les voitures sont reste ouverte . J'espre que le quartier tait pas trop craignos ^^.

----------


## shadowmoon

> ca vous est dj arriv aussi de ne pas retrouver votre voiture ?


oui car ...








... je n'en possdes pas  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> ca vous est dj arriv aussi de ne pas retrouver votre voiture ?


James Bond, la sienne vient quand il l'appelle.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> James Bond, la sienne vient quand il l'appelle.


J'aurai dit plutt K-2000  :8-):

----------


## Loceka

> J'aurai dit plutt K-2000


Non Michael, j'en ai ras-le-bol d'intercder  tes moindres dsirs, tu peux quand mme faire un effort et venir par toi-mme ! En plus t'as des kilos  perdre !

----------


## ManusDei

Oui, Lo'

Dsol pour le HS cinmatographique

----------


## FirePrawn

> C'est juste super sympa pour ceux dont les voitures sont reste ouverte . J'espre que le quartier tait pas trop craignos ^^.


T'es bien une nana pour penser  a plutt que d'en rire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

> Dsol pour le HS cinmatographique


C'est un HS parce que a ne parle pas d'identifier du matriel ?  ::koi:: 

Franchement, pour faire du HS dans ce sujet faut se lever tt.  ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

Moi j'ai rien compris a son HS ! Mais ca doit tre sympa  ::calin::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Oui, Lo'
> 
> Dsol pour le HS cinmatographique


Huf, it's good. On n'est plus  un ou deux HS prs n'est-ce pas les gars ?





> Moi j'ai rien compris a son HS ! Mais ca doit tre sympa


Je peux me tromper, mais je pense que c'est une rfrence  un film de  R Howard et G Lucas sorti dans les salles obscures en 1988 non ?

----------


## Alvaten

Vu le ratio hs/sujet de base, c'est presque le fait de poster quelque chose dans le sujet qui deviens du hors-sujet...

... je me comprend c'est le principal.

----------


## Nhaps

> Vu le ratio hs/sujet de base, c'est presque le fait de poster quelque chose dans le sujet qui deviens du hors-sujet...
> 
> ... je me comprend c'est le principal.


"Je vous ai compris"

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi j'ai rien compris a son HS ! Mais ca doit tre sympa


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willow_(film)

PS : Ce jeu de mot sonore est sponsoris par l'association CMB "Calembours Modernes et Bucoliques"

----------


## shadowmoon

> PS : Ce jeu de mot sonore ...


As-tu remarqu le mien ? (dans mon prcdent message)

----------


## Nhaps

C'est un HS de qualit alors lol =D

----------


## rothen

> Vu le ratio hs/sujet de base, c'est presque le fait de poster quelque chose dans le sujet qui deviens du hors-sujet...


 MDR j'adore  ::ptdr:: 
de toutes faons pour l'instant je n'ai plus envie de trier et de ranger la maison ..donc on risque d'tre encore un bout de temps HS  ::mouarf:: 

bon , l , j'ai besoin de vos conseils ..pour un truc priv  :;): 

comme ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas fait de connerie  ::wow::  sur les conseils d'une amie  ::mouarf::  je me suis inscrite hier soir sur un site de rencontre ..et avec photo   ::fou:: 

bon videmment , vu mon physique  ::whistle::  j'ai eu de suite plein de contacts , dont surtout un trs sympa qui a fini sur msn ...jusque l , rien de nouveau ..mais dj hier soir il partait sur quelque chose de srieux ,moi , pas du tout .. mais  midi ca a t l'apothose ...j'tais la femme de sa vie ..bon , je peux plaire mais l , j'ai beau tre blonde  ::mouarf:: , je suis pas aussi nave  ..j'ai coup en disant que je devais travailler et suis alle taper son nom sur internet et l bingo , c'est bien sr un escroc , srement de Cote d'Ivoire , qui se sert de l'identit d'un autre 

bon , alors ma question , comme il doit revenir ce soir , je fais quoi ??? j'avoue que j'ai bien envie de m'amuser un peu avec lui  ::mouarf::  ..vous , vous feriez quoi ?   ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> bon , alors ma question , comme il doit revenir ce soir , je fais quoi ??? j'avoue que j'ai bien envie de m'amuser un peu avec lui  ..vous , vous feriez quoi ?   [/SIZE][/COLOR]


Met ta photo ici, et je te dirai se que tu dois faire. Mais sans la photo, je peux rien te dire



CA VA MARCHER !

----------


## FirePrawn

> Met ta photo ici, et je te dirai se que tu dois faire. Mais sans la photo, je peux rien te dire
> 
> 
> 
> CA VA MARCHER !


+1  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je fais quoi ??? j'avoue que j'ai bien envie de m'amuser un peu avec lui  ..vous , vous feriez quoi ?


Personnellement, je ne vois aucun mal  se plaisir de temps en temps.

Rcemment (quelques mois en arrire), pour le compte d'une association de consommateurs, je me suis "occuper" d'un "vendeur" qui ciblaient des personnes ayant des capacits intellectuelles rduites pour leur vendre,  des prix assez importants, du matriel obsolte "maquill" en leur faisant croire que c'est du (trs) haut de gamme.

L'escroc en question a d fermer boutique,  rembourser les personnes lses et il est interdit,  vie, d'exercer une profession ayant un quelconque rapport avec l'informatique.

J'ai ador son changement d'attitude, quand je me suis "dvoil" et que je lui ai appris que mon "pre" tait en fait un huissier de justice, qui m'accompagnait pour constater le flagrant dlit.




> Met ta photo ici, et je te dirai se que tu dois faire. Mais sans la photo, je peux rien te dire


L'espoir fait vivre ...     ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> As-tu remarqu le mien ? (dans mon prcdent message)


Oui  ::mouarf:: 




> bon , alors ma question , comme il doit revenir ce soir , je fais quoi ??? j'avoue que j'ai bien envie de m'amuser un peu avec lui  ..vous , vous feriez quoi ?


S'amuser, en lien avec un site de rencontre ? Bah... euh...  ::oops::  a ? 
http://www.rue89.com/rue89-eco/2012/...postent-232807
Tu peux toujours discuter, et si il demande de l'argent, aprs un peu de temps de refus, envoyer des numros de comptes ou de chques bidons. Sinon jouer la femme un peu dpasse par la technologie "Ben si je l'ai envoy l'argent ! Comment a il est pas arriv ? J'y comprend rien  tous ces trucs moi,  qui j'ai envoy l'argent alors ?"

----------


## rothen

ah oui , Thomas , ca doit tre super de piger quelqu'un ...et pour une fois que j'ai l'occasion de le faire  ::mouarf::  j'aimerai bien ..par contre dans ton lien Manus Dei , il n'y a rien que je peux faire ...trouvez moi quelque chose  faire  ..il y a urgence ..c'est pour ce soir  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Fait la coquine, des qu'il est bien chaud, tu te barres  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

il faudrait que je rentre dans son jeu ...que je m'invente un profil , une vie  o il va tomber dans le panneau ...donnez moi des ides .. vous tous ca devrait le faire

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre dans ton lien Manus Dei , il n'y a rien que je peux faire ...trouvez moi quelque chose  faire


C'est assez os, mais en mme temps si a marche c'est gnial, tu peux essayer de lui faire ce coup l, en invers : http://www.croque-escrocs.fr/webcam-...1ce6ee21a3f024 dans le cadre d'un "jeu de rle" ou tu serais une dominatrice et lui ton soumis.

Si tu as une webcam, tu peux essayer de lui faire faire un strip-tease, mimer un cunnilingus, ou tout autre truc ayant une forte connotation sexuelle.

a c'est vraiment le summum, mais sans webcam, tu peux aussi l'amener dans un dialogue de plus en plus "chaud" et lui faire dire des trucs de plus en plus humiliants.

----------


## sevyc64

> Si tu as une webcam, tu peux essayer de lui faire faire un strip-tease, mimer un cunnilingus, ou tout autre truc ayant une forte connotation sexuelle.


C'est pas Rothen qui doit avoir la webcam, dans ce cas l, mais son apolon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est pas Rothen qui doit avoir la webcam, dans ce cas l, mais son apolon


En fait, pour qu'elle soit crdible, elle doit se montrer elle aussi, sinon il va se mfier et refuser la conversion vido.

Et, dans ce cas, le mieux serait de porter une tenue et un maquillage en adquation avec son rle de "dominatrice", et au moins un accessoire emblmatique : une paire de menottes, de la corde, des pinces ...


La faon d'crire ou de parler a aussi son importance : utiliser un ton sec, faire des phrases courtes, de prfrence avec des tournures impratives...

----------


## sevyc64

> En fait, pour qu'elle soit crdible, elle doit se montrer elle aussi, sinon il va se mfier et refuser la conversion vido.
> 
> Et, dans ce cas, le mieux serait de porter une tenue et un maquillage en adquation avec son rle de "dominatrice", et au moins un accessoire emblmatique : une paire de menottes, de la corde, des pinces ...
> 
> 
> La faon d'crire ou de parler a aussi son importance : utiliser un ton sec, faire des phrases courtes, de prfrence avec des tournures impratives...


On reconnait l'habitu  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> On reconnait l'habitu


 ::mouarf2::  c'est vrai que tu as l'air d'en connaitre un rayon  ::mouarf::  ..euh les menottes , je suis sage moi ...j'ai pas ca  la maison  ::mouarf::  

j'ai une webcam , mais dans ce cas l , a sert  rien , parce que lui ...mon apollon  ::ptdr::  se sert d'une fausse identit ...donc il ne se montrera pas ...

je peux essayer de l'affoler et de le chauffer avec les mots , ca je devrais pouvoir le faire  ::mouarf::  ..mais je me demande si c'est pas mieux de m'inventer une vie triste et malheureuse , en mettant dans la peau de quelqu'un en manque d'amour ..puisque son but  lui c'est de me rendre amoureuse  :;):  ..jouer son jeu ..en pire quoi  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

Avec des menaces de suicide si il est pas gentil et qu'il ne vient pas te rejoindre ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> m'inventer une vie triste et malheureuse , en mettant dans la peau de quelqu'un en manque d'amour ..puisque son but  lui c'est de me rendre amoureuse  ..jouer son jeu ..en pire quoi


Tu peux aussi, mais l il ne fera que drouler son schma sans en sortir. Il faudrait trouver un truc pour l'amener  sortir de son plan et lui faire faire des trucs de plus en plus farfelus.

----------


## rothen

ben , je viens de penser  un truc ..si je lui faisais croire que j'tais marie  un homme trs riche et que je cherchais quelqu'un qui m'aime assez pour m'aider  le supprimer ..et qu'il me donne des suggestions pour le faire ..vous en pensez quoi ? ca peut marcher ?  ::roll::

----------


## Alvaten

> ..euh les menottes , je suis sage moi ...j'ai pas ca  la maison


Tu a raison, je garde rien chez moi nonplus c'est pas prudent, je loue un petit garde meuble que j'ai amnager. 

Bon sinon amuse toi bien, mais si c'est un escroc faut y aller doucement, s'il flaire l'embrouille il passera vite  une autre victime  :;):

----------


## rothen

> Tu a raison, je garde rien chez moi nonplus c'est pas prudent, je loue un petit garde meuble que j'ai amnager.


 ::mouarf2::  t'as raison ..on sait jamais  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , super , j'ai un 2eme escroc qui m'a contacte  :;): 

je sens que je vais bien m'amuser ce soir  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ben , je viens de penser  un truc ..si je lui faisais croire que j'tais marie  un homme trs riche et que je cherchais quelqu'un qui m'aime assez pour m'aider  le supprimer ..et qu'il me donne des suggestions pour le faire ..vous en pensez quoi ? ca peut marcher ?


Bonne ide, il faut donc lui dire que

1) Tu est est mari  un homme trs riche, mais qui est tout le temps en dplacement professionnel : banquier international, pdg de sa propre entreprise, expert en import / export d'antiquits dans le mode entier...

2) tu souffres donc de la solitude et en plus tu pense qu'il profite des ses voyages pour te "tromper" avec d'autres femmes

3) Vos tes maris sous le rgime de la communaut, et dans son testament tu est sa lgataire universelle

4) Vous n'avez pas d'enfants, donc  sa mort tu hrite de tout

En dveloppant un peu ce profil, et en jouent bien ton rle, je pense que tu peux lemmener assez loin




> sinon , super , j'ai un 2eme escroc qui m'a contacte


Cool, tu peux faire croire au 1er escroc que le deuxime est ton mari.

Au bon d'un moment, tu pourra mme les mettre en contact et observer le rsultat, qui risque dtre assez croustillant.

----------


## Deadpool

> t'as raison ..on sait jamais 
> 
> sinon , super , j'ai un 2eme escroc qui m'a contacte 
> 
> je sens que je vais bien m'amuser ce soir


Non mais c'est quoi ce site de rencontres rempli d'escrocs?  :8O:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Non mais c'est quoi ce site de rencontres rempli d'escrocs?


C'est toujours comme a, ils ciblent les filles qui leurs semblent un tant soit peu vulnrable.

Inscris-toi avec un faux profil fminin, et dans ta description, fait par de ta solitude, de ton ennui, ou que tu pense "tre clibataire depuis trop longtemps".

Admire le rsultat !

----------


## rothen

> Non mais c'est quoi ce site de rencontres rempli d'escrocs?


 je pense que j'ai pas le droit de le dire sur le forum ...je ne suis pas spcialiste des sites de rencontres mais c'est peut-tre comme ca dans tous ..enfin j'en sais rien car sur la liste de ceux que j'ai trouvs  , ils ont tous un profil sur celui-l ...je sais pas si je vais y rester  ::?:  , j'aurai peut-tre pas toujours la chance de les demasquer ..et je pense qu'il suffit que je sois en faiblesse ..et je me ferai avoir  ::?:  



> Bonne ide, il faut donc lui dire que
> 
> 1) Tu est est mari  un homme trs riche, mais qui est tout le temps en dplacement professionnel : banquier international, pdg de sa propre entreprise, expert en import / export d'antiquits dans le mode entier...
> 
> 2) tu souffres donc de la solitude et en plus tu pense qu'il profite des ses voyages pour te "tromper" avec d'autres femmes
> 
> 3) Vos tes maris sous le rgime de la communaut, et dans son testament tu est sa lgataire universelle
> 
> 4) Vous n'avez pas d'enfants, donc  sa mort tu hrite de tout
> ...


 ah oui , ce plan l c'est une bonne ide  :;):  ...je vais commencer par le premier ce soir en discutant bien ..et juste appater l'autre ..et me le garder au chaud pour demain  ::mouarf::  ...ca prend un temps fou ces trucs l ...j'aurai jamais fini mes bijoux  ::?:  ..mais je peux pas rsister , c'est trop passionnant  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Mais si tu vas pouvoir finir tes bijoux, tu as un cocktail, donc tu peux pas rester sur MSN.

----------


## Nhaps

> je pense que j'ai pas le droit de le dire sur le forum ...


T'es sur Mastic ? meet une tique, arf je sais pu  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

Euuuh...
Je voudrai pas faire le rabat joie mais c'est un peu limite le coup de l'incitation au meurtre pour dconner.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne ide. Il y a d'autre moyents de se marrer...

My 2 cents.

----------


## Nhaps

> Euuuh...
> Je voudrai pas faire le rabat joie mais c'est un peu limite le coup de l'incitation au meurtre pour dconner.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne ide. Il y a d'autre moyents de se marrer...
> 
> My 2 cents.


Clair autant le faire en vrai  ::pan:: 

Ce message est a caractere humouristique

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

Et ben ya pas mal de neige en Franchecomt c'matin, limite bloqu sur l'autoroute avant Belfort  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Bonjour  tous,

vous le reconnaissez ?

Ma fille a eu la chance de faire un entrainement avec lui(elle la mme coul  :8O: )et Dorian Gandin ainsi que leur entraineur de Marseille.
Ce type est vraiment trs sympa de consacrer son temps  la jeunesse, c'tait mon coup de coeur et un grand bravo car dans le monde du sport c'est pas si souvent que l'on voit a...

----------


## sevyc64

N'avez vous jamais rver d'tre un tlphone ?

Pour espionner, connaitre tous les secrets, tre au courant de tous les ragots, ou ne serait-ce que pour se rendre compte de toutes les idioties qui peuvent tre dites et de la totale inutilit de la majeure partie des conversations.

A moins que ce soit pour de telles situations :


Bonne journe en pleine forme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

Camille lacourt ?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Camille lacourt ?


Il ressemble effectivement  Camille Lacourt.

Ben c'est bien cool tout a lper.

Sinon ici  Nantes, il neige pas. Il fait mme plutt beau mais par contre a caille.

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais je peux pas rsister , c'est trop passionnant


Si c'est assez bon, tu pourra peut tre mettre ton rcit ici : http://forum.croque-escrocs.fr/viewforum.php?f=35

C'est un dlice  lire

----------


## lper

Oui c'est bien Camille Lacourt !  ::ccool:: 
Bon je refile vite, ces fins d'annes c'est vraiment toujours le stress dans notre boulot... ::roll::

----------


## rothen

Bonjour les tous  ::zoubi:: 

ouh l c'est dense ce matin , je pourrai pas rpondre  tout le monde ...bien ta photo Sevic  ::ccool:: ..c'est sr que beaucoup aimeraent tre  la place du portable  ::mouarf:: 




> T'es sur Mastic ? meet une tique, arf je sais pu


non , non , c'est pas celui-l ...je pense qu'il est plus par rapport  facebook  :;): 




> Euuuh...
> Je voudrai pas faire le rabat joie mais c'est un peu limite le coup de l'incitation au meurtre pour dconner.
>  .


t'inquites , c'est pas du tout mon genre ..mais je me suis bien amuse quand mme , je l'ai compltement destabilis ..en fait , entre le midi et le soir c'est pas la mme personne qui a rpondu , pas la mme police et surtout pas les mmes fautes ..du coup j'ai invent plein de trucs qu'il m'avait soi disant dit  midi ...de plus en plus loufoques ,il a suivi  jusqu' se qu'il perde pied ...c'tait une vengeance gentille :;):  , mais je me suis bien amuse 




> Sinon ici  Nantes, il neige pas. Il fait mme plutt beau mais par contre a caille.


idem , super soleil en Lorraine aussi




> Si c'est assez bon, tu pourra peut tre mettre ton rcit ici : http://forum.croque-escrocs.fr/viewforum.php?f=35
> 
> C'est un dlice  lire


tout  fait ...faut juste que je trouve un peu de temps  ::mouarf:: , mais merci pour le lien 




> Oui c'est bien Camille Lacourt !


ah ben voil , on a fait notre identification aujourd'hui  ::mouarf:: 
par contre , je comprends pas , qui a failli couler ?  ::roll:: 

bon donc hier soir j'tais sur ce fameux site ..pour faire une rencontre , c'est sr , ca marche  ::mouarf:: incroyable le nombre de mecs qui m'ont contacte , envoy des messages , dont 4 d'escrocs  ..enfin moi , ca m'a plutt fait peur  ::calim2::  et je vais pas y rester ..mais je pense qu'au milieu de tout ca , je suis quand mme tombe sur un mec bien , enfin , je l'ai pas trouv dans les escrocs  ...mais on sait jamais  ::?:  comme je suis fleur bleue , vaut mieux que je me renseigne ..et c'est l que j'ai besoin de vous  :;): 

vous pouvez me redonner le truc d'identification de photo sur internet ? comme ca je pourrai voir si son profil est ailleurs ..et aussi qu'est-ce que je pourrai faire pour vrifier par rapport au nom et au mail ? c'est votre domaine a ...vous devriez pouvoir me donner de bons tuyaux  ::lol:: 

ps: ca marche super le multi cit  ::ccool:: ..merci  celui qui a donn le truc  ::zoubi::

----------


## Lady

Coucou

Ici il fait froid, il a neigeot (genre c'est blanc mais pas recouvert) et certaines rue commence a ressembl  des patinoires.

Pour ton identification de personne effectivement recoup les information sur le net a peut permettre de voire si a semble logique ou pas. 
Aprs pour tre sure si il te demande de l'argent  un moment ou  un autre c'est un escroc ... assez simple non? 

Aprs  partir du moment ou tu parles avec nous ou avec tes amis si c'est louche y a des chances que quelqu'un dextrieur s'en rende compte.

----------


## sevyc64

Une petite gentille :




> Un homme se perd en montagne. Il apperoit alors une cabane et frappe  la porte : Ya quelqu'un ?
> - ouaip, qui est l ?
> - Je me suis gar. Pourriez-vous me dire comment on fait pour redescendre dans la valle ?
> - Non! je suis un petit garon et je peux pas vous ouvrir
> - Alors demande  ton pre!
> - Je ne peux pas, il est sorti quand maman est rentre
> - Alors demande  ta mre
> - Maman est sortie quand Grand-pre est rentr
> - Bon demande  ton grand-pre de venir alors
> ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> en fait , entre le midi et le soir c'est pas la mme personne qui a rpondu ... du coup j'ai invent plein de trucs qu'il m'avait soi disant dit  midi ... de plus en plus loufoques ,il a suivi  jusqu' se qu'il perde pied


Est-il possible que tu partages avec nous ces discussions ?

----------


## rothen

ah Yves j'ai ador ton histoire  ::ccool:: 




> Est-il possible que tu partages avec nous ces discussions ?


non , c'est pas possible , il y a  chaque rponse son nom ...et le mien  ::mouarf:: 
par contre , il vient de revenir ...ah , et d'une gentillesse , je comprends qu'il y en ai qui craque  , quand on est en manque de tendresse ce genre de truc doit faire du bien et on doit vite y croire 
bon , l je lui ai demand la photo de ses enfants , il ne les a jamais mises sur internet , curieuse de voir ce qu'il va m'envoyer  ::mouarf:: 

l c'est le forum ou on les trouve :http://www.romancescam.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=89

vous me direzsi j'ai mis le bon lien  :;): 

donc j'ai doublement besoin de ce que je vous ai demand , personne n'a rpondu , et avec tous les posts de cette discussion , aucune chance de le retrouver 
le truc pour identifier une photo sur le net , je sais plus qui l'avait donn 
et aussi comment trouver des renseignements sur le net en partant du nom et de l'e mail ...merci d'avance  ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> je suis quand mme tombe sur un mec bien


Mfie toi, ce sont les piressssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ! ::aie:: 

Sinon, c'tait juste un exercice en bassin dans lequel Camille et ma fille devaient se faire couler mutuellement afin de rsister en ondulation verticale. Quelle sant !  :8-):

----------


## shadowmoon

> non , c'est pas possible , il y a  chaque rponse son nom ...et le mien


Pour ce problme voici la solution : 

Copier / coller dans word ou open office

Ensuite, menu "Edition" puis "Rechercher et Remplacer" ou alors le raccourci ctrl+F

----------


## Rachel

apparemment je ne suis pas le seul  frquenter les sites de rencontres  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> apparemment je ne suis pas le seul  frquenter les sites de rencontres


Chatroulette n'est pas un site de rencontre  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bon...

Il a reneig, les routes sont bien blanches et j'ai pas encore chang mes pneus arrires  ::aie:: 

Le retour va tre compliqu ce soir  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

> Mfie toi, ce sont les piressssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !


ah ben Laurent  , c'est comme ca que tu m'encourages  ::calim2::  dj que j'ai du mal  ::mouarf::  





> apparemment je ne suis pas le seul  frquenter les sites de rencontres


ah ben c'tait la question que j'allais poser , est-ce que vous avez dj pratiqu des sites de rencontre ? 

bon , l , moi ca fait que 2 jours mais je vais pas y rester , je suis incapable de faire le tri dans tous les messages que je reois , c'est vraiment pas vident  ::wow:: ...

 toujours pas de rponse pour l'identification ::calim2::  , pourtant en ce qui concerne les photos , plusieurs s'en sont servi avec les photos de vacances :

----------


## lper

> ah ben Laurent  , c'est comme ca que tu m'encourages  dj que j'ai du mal  :


Ben fais ton exprience, tu verras  mon avis tu seras vite due, en plus avec ton temprament aventurire !  :;): 
J'ai une copine qui avait eu un coup de foudre sur adopter un mec(lol le nom du site), en le voyant, elle a vite djante, le gars il en avait dj plusieurs dans la journe.

----------


## Lady

> toujours pas de rponse pour l'identification , pourtant en ce qui concerne les photos , plusieurs s'en sont servi avec les photos de vacances :


Google :: https://www.google.fr/imghp?hl=fr&tab=wi

E, cliquant sur le petit appareil photo dans le champs de recherche

----------


## FirePrawn

J'ai pas mal pratiqu aussi les sites de rencontres  :;): 

Jamais tomb sur des mecs qui s'faisaient passer pour des nanas, mais jamais rien eu de srieux non plus.

Cela dit ma chrie je l'ai rencontr sur le net (sur un t'chat)  :;): 
Donc de belles choses peuvent natre sur internet  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

> bon , l , moi ca fait que 2 jours mais je vais pas y rester , je suis incapable de faire le tri dans tous les messages que je reois , c'est vraiment pas vident ...


Ben en mme temps si tu es a moiti nue sur ta photo de profil, c'est normal que les morts de faim te harcelent...

----------


## Bovino

Coucou, me revoil !

J'ai d m'absenter deux jours parce que j'avais ferr un pigeon sur Internet.
Sauf qu'aprs deux jours  faire le joli coeur, il se trouve qu'elle se moquait de moi et j'ai pas pu l'arnaquer !
Pas grave, je me vengerais sur la prochaine !

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> Google :: https://www.google.fr/imghp?hl=fr&tab=wi
> 
> E, cliquant sur le petit appareil photo dans le champs de recherche



bingo ..merci Lady  ::zoubi::  escroc aussi  ::mouarf::  ..il s'est juste adapt  ma ville  ::aie::  ..ah c'est quand mme super internet  ::ccool:: 

t'avais raison Laurent  ::calim2::  ...je pense que ce genre de truc c'est pas pour moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je suis d'accord avec FirePrawn : Internet (comme toutes les interactions entre tres humains) peut tre un terreau  de belles histoires....
Mais sur les forums, chats et autre du style...
Les sites de rencontre, de par leur but avou de faire du fric de crer des rencontres sont vous  l'chec....

En revanche si tu discutes bien avec quelqu'un sur un forum ou un chat (en priv, hein) et que a va naturellement plus loin (ajout sur FB, rencontre IRL (pour rothen : IRL = In Real Life => Dans la Vraie Vie), etc...) a peut tre sympa

----------


## Rachel

> bingo ..merci Lady  escroc aussi  ..il s'est juste adapt  ma ville  ..ah c'est quand mme super internet 
> 
> t'avais raison Laurent  ...je pense que ce genre de truc c'est pas pour moi


oui  ::):  je l'utilise tout le temps sur le site o je suis  :;):

----------


## rothen

> En revanche si tu discutes bien avec quelqu'un sur un forum ou un chat (en priv, hein) et que a va naturellement plus loin (ajout sur FB, rencontre IRL (pour rothen : IRL = In Real Life => Dans la Vraie Vie), etc...) a peut tre sympa


je comprends pas , tu veux dire que sur facebook on peut aller sur un chat IRL ? si oui , faut faire comment ? 

et Bovino , j'ai pas saisi ..t'as fait quoi exactement pendant tes 2 jours d'absence ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> je comprends pas , tu veux dire que sur facebook on peut aller sur un chat IRL


non il parlait de rencontre IRL. En somme, un vrai rendez-vous au cinma, au caf du coin,  une exposition ...




> Bovino , j'ai pas saisi ..t'as fait quoi exactement pendant tes 2 jours d'absence ??


Trs bonne question, vu que son excuse semble tre une boutade.

----------


## Bovino

J'ai tent d'escroquer une blonde sur un site de rencontre mais a a pas march...  ::aie:: 

Pour de vrai, j'tais malade... c'est moins hroque...

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'ai tent d'escroquer une blonde ... mais a a pas march


a veut dire qu'elle n'tait pas naturellement blonde  ::aie:: 


 ::pastaper:: 



 ::dehors::

----------


## Nhaps

> J'ai tent d'escroquer une blonde sur un site de rencontre mais a a pas march... 
> 
> Pour de vrai, j'tais malade... c'est moins hroque...


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> je comprends pas , tu veux dire que sur facebook on peut aller sur un chat IRL ? si oui , faut faire comment ? 
> 
> et Bovino , j'ai pas saisi ..t'as fait quoi exactement pendant tes 2 jours d'absence ??


En fait je disais que tu peux "rencontrer" le gars sur un chat ou un forum, discuter en priv avec lui puis, si vous vous entendez bien, le rencontrer IRL.... (attention je n'ai pas dit que cela devait se faire en 2 jours, hein  :;):  ).

Et que l a serait parti d'une rencontre sur le net et que, contrairement aux sites de rencontre, a peut dboucher sur quelque chose d'intressant

----------


## FirePrawn

> En fait je disais que tu peux "rencontrer" le gars sur un chat ou un forum, discuter en priv avec lui puis, si vous vous entendez bien, le rencontrer IRL.... (attention je n'ai pas dit que cela devait se faire en 2 jours, hein  ).
> 
> Et que l a serait parti d'une rencontre sur le net et que, contrairement aux sites de rencontre, a peut dboucher sur quelque chose d'intressant


Je confirme, ma copine et moi on a mis prs de 6 mois avant de se rencontrer IRL  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Bonjour  tous,

j'espere que vous avez la forme, la grosse patate ?

ce soir le week end, il neige, c'est jolie ! 

bisous  tous



non j'ai pas bu !

----------


## shadowmoon

> on a mis prs de 6 mois avant de se rencontrer IRL


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  a commence  faire long !!! Personnellement, ma priode de tchat la plus longue avant de se voir a t d'un peu moins de 6 semaines.

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> j'espere que vous avez la forme, la grosse patate ?
> 
> ce soir le week end, il neige, c'est jolie ! 
> 
> bisous  tous
> 
> 
> ...


J'espre que a met pas trop le boxon la neige, je dois prendre la route ce soir.  ::?:

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Bah a fait long mais bon, au moins on tait sr  ::mrgreen:: 

Rentrer sans encombre finalement hier, mais aujourd'hui est cens tre pire (dans le sens volume de neige) donc  voir comment a va tourner, la neige commence dj  tomber...

----------


## Alvaten

Il neige  gros flocons chez moi aussi  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

Idem pour moi sur Grenoble, en plus je dois rentrer en train sur Lyon ce soir, je sens que je vais galrer un maximum  ::(:

----------


## Lady

Hello

Moi il a neig cette nuit, Ca s'est arrt pile quand je suis arriv au boulot et l il y a soleil ... Donc normalement ce soir je devrait pouvoir rentrer chez moi !! ::D:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

A Grenoble aussi il neige....
Et c'est tant mieux parce que dimanche ils ont prvu beau temps et que je risque d'aller faire du snowboard  ::D: 




> Idem pour moi sur Grenoble, en plus je dois rentrer en train sur Lyon ce soir, je sens que je vais galrer un maximum


Mais t'es fou, toi ! tu vas  Lyon pour la fte des lumires ? t'es au courant que tu ne vas pas pouvoir circuler (je veux dire encore moins que d'habitude) l-bas ?

----------


## Nhaps

Ciel bleu sur Lille, pu de neige ! Merci alerte orange mteo france !  :8O:

----------


## FirePrawn

> A Grenoble aussi il neige....
> Et c'est tant mieux parce que dimanche ils ont prvu beau temps et que je risque d'aller faire du snowboard


La neige sur les pistes de ski me drangent pas.
Sur la route par contre, c'est lgrement plus emmerdant, surtout quand t'as deux pneus t lisses  ::aie::

----------


## lola06

Il a neig sur Paris aussi dans la nuit mais j'ai pas eu la chance de voir tomber les flocons..  ::(:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> La neige sur les pistes de ski me drangent pas.
> Sur la route par contre, c'est lgrement plus emmerdant, surtout quand t'as deux pneus t lisses


sur qu'avec des slicks la neige sur la route a doit tre plutt sport  ::D: 

moi a va j'ai mis les 4 pneus neige et la voiture va TRES bien sur la neige  ::D:

----------


## Lady

> Ciel bleu sur Lille, pu de neige ! Merci alerte orange mteo france !


Bah c'tait ce matin. Il l'avait dit que se serait un pisode de quelques heures seulement. J'ai quand mme fait un ou deux freinages dgeux (ceux qui font scritch scritch plop plop)  ce matin (mais je suis prudente donc j'avais prvu mes distances de scurit) et aussi un moment sur l'autoroute o j'tait pas vraiment sure d'tre dans ma voie ...

----------


## FirePrawn

> sur qu'avec des slicks la neige sur la route a doit tre plutt sport 
> 
> moi a va j'ai mis les 4 pneus neige et la voiture va TRES bien sur la neige


Je confirme c'est sport  ::aie:: 
J'ai deux pneus neige  l'avant (neuf d'il y a 15 jours) si j'avais su j'aurais chang les 4 d'un coup  ::aie:: 
J'vais mettre les deux pneus neiges arrires demain aprem  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> Bah c'tait ce matin. Il l'avait dit que se serait un pisode de quelques heures seulement. J'ai quand mme fait un ou deux freinages dgeux (ceux qui font scritch scritch plop plop)  ce matin (mais je suis prudente donc j'avais prvu mes distances de scurit) et aussi un moment sur l'autoroute o j'tait pas vraiment sure d'tre dans ma voie ...


Ahah ^^

Moi a pied a march dans de la neige fondue, je deteste ca, car au lieu de faire scroutch scroutch dans la neige et j'adore faire ca ) et ben j'ai eu le droit a flap floup flap flup ET J'AIME PAS, et en plus ca glisse -_-'

J'ai mme pas pu avaler les flocons de neige qui tombent et ca me rend plus triste que tout

----------


## rothen

bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

neige aussi chez moi , c'est vrai , c'est joli  :;): 

 

sauf qu'avec ce temps l , moi je peux pas sortir la voiture  ::calim2::  ...bon , ce qui me rassure si le soleil est revenu  Lille , il devrait arriver ici dbut AM ..ca fond avec le soleil Lady ? ..comme je dois sortir ce soir  ::mouarf:: 

sinon  part ca , ca y est , je me suis desinscrite du site de rencontre ..faut dire que j'ai fait fort en 2 jours  ::wow::  recu plus de 150 visites , recu des tonnes de messages ..et comme j'ai rpondu qu'aux plus mignons , que des escrocs   ::evilred::  heureusement qu'internet est l pour les dmasquer ...ah non , j'exagre un quand mme dans ma ville ...mais un vrai malade  ::fou:: 
j'avais aussi 68 demandes de rencontre ..mais l fallait payer pour les voir , bien sr j'ai pas fait ...bon , l je pense que je devrais tre calme pour un moment ..enfin j'espre  ::mouarf2:: 



> Ben en mme temps si tu es a moiti nue sur ta photo de profil, c'est normal que les morts de faim te harcelent...


non , non ,j'avais mis que des photos correctes et rcentes ...j'avais juste trich sur mon age ..  ::mouarf::  ..mais ca je suis oblige , sinon personne ne me croit  ::ange:: 

par contre vos chat moi ou voulez vous que je m'inscrive pour ca ? vous avez des ides ?  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> non , non ,j'avais mis que des photos correctes et rcentes ...j'avais juste trich sur mon age ..  ..mais ca je suis oblige , sinon personne ne me croit


Met ta photo et on essaye de deviner ton age  ::ccool::

----------


## FirePrawn

Boarf des chat t'en as plein...

Moi c'tait sur IRC sur le chat d'Orange/Voila de l'poque  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Met ta photo


 ::ccool:: J'admire ta persvrance  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  et tu as mon soutien  200 % dans cette action  ::roll:: 




> par contre vos chat moi ou voulez vous que je m'inscrive pour ca ?


mIRC, Noesis, Tchatche, Coco, Loovchat ...

----------


## Alvaten

> sauf qu'avec ce temps l , moi je peux pas sortir la voiture


Ralala ces franais, ds qu'il y a un peu de neige ca roule plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ralala ces franais, ds qu'il y a un peu de neige ca roule plus


Ben ouais on se dplace pas en traneaux nous !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Petit message inutile  destination de rothen :

 ::arrow::  Plus qu'un message et tu auras atteint le nombre fatidique de 1000 messages posts sur ce sujet.

Bravo!  ::applo::   ::lol::

----------


## Lady

Alors pour Rothen : oui a a fondu avec le soleil . les toits ne sont plus blanc et par terre il reste juste une bouillasse infme par ci par l.

----------


## rothen

> Plus qu'un message et tu auras atteint le nombre fatidique de 1000 messages posts sur ce sujet.


ah merci Deadpool , je l'aurai pas vu 



jamais j'aurai pens faire ce genre de chose ...sur un forum informatique  ::mouarf::  ..faut que je dise a  mes copains , ils vont etre MDR  ::mouarf3:: 

mais en tous cas , c'est surtout grce  vous , alors  ::merci:: 

merci aussi pour les liens chat , j'essayerai , mais je crois que ca c'est pas mon truc ...il y a pas de photo , ni de renseignement dessus je pense  ::roll:: 

pour Lady , merci , ca devrait faire pareil ici , et je vais pouvoir sortir  :;): 

sinon , concernant les sites de rencontre , personne n'a d'histoire sympa ..ou autre  ::mouarf::   nous raconter ..plusieurs ont dj du quand mme y aller  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Bon 1000me message rothen !  ::lahola:: 




> Ben ouais on se dplace pas en traneaux nous !


Pour info, quelqu'un a invent un truc gnial "le pneu neige" et si t'a encore peur y a mme les chaines, dingue non ?  ::aie:: 




> sinon , concernant les sites de rencontre , personne n'a d'histoire sympa ..ou autre   nous raconter ..plusieurs ont dj du quand mme y aller


Jamais !

----------


## lper

> Pour info, quelqu'un a invent un truc gnial "le pneu neige" et si t'a encore peur y a mme les chaines, dingue non ?


C'est bien beau d'tre quip quand il y a un zouave qui bloque tout le monde, c'est le principe du (b)goulet d'tranglement... ::roll:: 

Bravo Rothen !  ::zoubi::

----------


## shadowmoon

> il y a pas de photo , ni de renseignement dessus


a dpend lesquels, et la plupart du temps ces informations sont contenues dans le profil, mais de manire optionnelle.




> concernant les sites de rencontre , personne n'a d'histoire sympa ..ou autre  nous raconter


Dsol, mais c'est trop personnel et dlirant pour que je puisse en parler.

----------


## Auteur

> Bah c'tait ce matin. Il l'avait dit que se serait un pisode de quelques heures seulement. J'ai quand mme fait un ou deux freinages dgeux (ceux qui font scritch scritch plop plop)  ce matin (mais je suis prudente donc j'avais prvu mes distances de scurit) et aussi un moment sur l'autoroute o j'tait pas vraiment sure d'tre dans ma voie ...





> Ahah ^^
> 
> Moi a pied a march dans de la neige fondue, je deteste ca, car au lieu de faire scroutch scroutch dans la neige et j'adore faire ca ) et ben j'ai eu le droit a flap floup flap flup ET J'AIME PAS, et en plus ca glisse -_-'


j'adore vos onomatopes   ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

T'cheu c'est la tempte, il neige horizontal maintenant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ralala ces franais, ds qu'il y a un peu de neige ca roule plus


Hey ! Grenoble c'est en france et je roule mme sous la neige moi (et pas mal de mes potes aussi)

----------


## FirePrawn

> Hey ! Grenoble c'est en france et je roule mme sous la neige moi (et pas mal de mes potes aussi)


Bah moi aussi une fois que j'aurais 4 pneus neige  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

Chez nous, c'est mme quand il y a trois gouttes d'eau que les gens n'arrivent plus  conduire...  ::cry:: 

Quoique en fait, non, les bordelais ne savent pas conduire tout court... l'eau les perturbe juste encore plus...  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

Alors que s'il pleuvait du vin, je suis sr qu'ils ne seraient pas dpayss pour le coup.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> sinon , concernant les sites de rencontre , personne n'a d'histoire sympa ..ou autre   nous raconter ..plusieurs ont dj du quand mme y aller


J'ai t mentionn dans un bouquin sur les sites de rencontre (sous un pseudonyme  ::mrgreen:: )

Aucune histoire, pour prserver l'honneur de ces dames.

----------


## rothen

> Dsol, mais c'est trop personnel et dlirant pour que je puisse en parler.


 ah ben c'est bien dommage ...surtout si c'tait dlirant ..ca aurait pu me donner des ides  ::mouarf:: 




> J'ai t mentionn dans un bouquin sur les sites de rencontre (sous un pseudonyme ).


 Ah ben voil tiens , c'est ce que je vais demander pour Nol ...des bouquins sur les sites de rencontre  , ca occupera mes longues soires d'hiver  :;): 

bon , alors aujourd'hui , aucune chanson , aucune histoire drle ? c'est quoi ca ..allez , un dernier effort avant le WE  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> bon , alors aujourd'hui , aucune chanson , aucune histoire drle ?



C'est un gars, il rentre dans un caf et plouf.


Bon Week End  tous  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> bon , alors aujourd'hui , aucune chanson


Quand je suis en manque de lyrisme et de posie, j'coute a :



PS : les images, j'y suis pour rien, mais bizarrement, il semble qu'il n'y ai pas de clip correspondant  la chanson...  ::(:

----------


## shadowmoon

> il semble qu'il n'y ai pas de clip correspondant  la chanson...


Essaye,  nouveau, avec le "bon" titre : tupuduku ou tupuducu

----------


## Bovino

Non mais !  ::massacre:: 
Tu me prends pour un Kevin ou quoi !  ::evilred:: 

C'est le bon titre : Toitupuduku

----------


## sevyc64

> Chez nous, c'est mme quand il y a trois gouttes d'eau que les gens n'arrivent plus  conduire... 
> 
> Quoique en fait, non, les bordelais ne savent pas conduire tout court... l'eau les perturbe juste encore plus...


Avec les landais  cot, ils sont  bonne cole.

Un des problmes des Bordelais, c'est qu'ils n'ont jamais appris ce qu'tait un feu rouge. Pour peu que ce soit la nuit avec des rues quasiment dsertes, il est recommand de sarrter aux feux verts en traversant la ville.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Non mais ! 
> Tu me prends pour un Kevin ou quoi !


 ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2:: Pas du tout, je pensais que tu voulais des vidos de la premire version, qui date de 1999 (pour info un single de Francky Vincent)

----------


## rothen

> Quand je suis en manque de lyrisme et de posie, j'coute a


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  tout  fait , lyrisme ..et haute posie  ::mouarf::  mais j'aime bien la musique 

Pour en finir avec mon exprience site de rencontre , j'avais garder le plus gentil  ::mouarf::  en msn ..bon , l je l'ai fait craquer , et avouer d'o il tait ..c'est donc bien la Cote d'Ivoire et celui l a 23 ans ..mais je lui ai dit d'arreter ..il n'est pas assez roublard pour faire a  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas ...ce site de rencontre m'aura fait passer 2 jours plein de rebondissements  ::mouarf::  c'est dj pas si mal  :;): 

bon , comme on est vendredi soir ...et qu'exceptionnellement je sors  ::mouarf::  , je souhaite  tous un



profitez en bien ..et  lundi 

 ::coucou::

----------


## sevyc64

C'est quel site, que je me fasse pas avoir, le jour ou je m'y remettrais ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

rponse pour le site en MP  :;): 

t'as dj test le chat ? si oui , ca  donn quoi ? 

bon WE  toi  ::zoubi::

----------


## Nhaps

Hey bon lundi  tous ( ::cry:: )

J'espere que le week end etait styler pour vous ! 

Bien bu bien mang et tout et tout !

C'est parti pour cette avant derniere semaine avant la fin du monde !

la bise  tous

----------


## Hizin

Partie de donjons et dragons vendredi soir, pizza party samedi soir, mauvaise nuit dimanche ...

Le dbut de semaine va tre en mode "sleepy".

Bon courage  tous  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

Bien le bonjour  :8-):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi dimanche c'tait sortie snowboard (pour rothen : une petite station un peu en dessous de la Cte 2000)  ::D: 

J'ai des courbatures de partout  ::D:

----------


## FirePrawn

> Moi dimanche c'tait sortie snowboard (pour rothen : une petite station un peu en dessous de la Cte 2000) 
> 
> J'ai des courbatures de partout


La chance, j'ai trop envie d'aller skier  ::(:

----------


## Alvaten

45cm de neige et ca tombe  nouveau, du jamais vu  :8O: 

PS : Ca m'a pas empcher de prendre la route  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ... neige ... ca tombe  nouveau


Ici, sur Grenoble, a tombe non stop depuis hier soir !

Du coup, j'ai mis 1 h 15, en bus, pour aller au travail au lieu de 20 / 25 mn habituellement


 ::mur::  ::mur::  ::mur::

----------


## FirePrawn

Il ne neige plus ici, et a fond mme d'ailleurs.

C'tait bien la peine que j'achte des pneus neiges samedi tiens !  ::lol::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ici, sur Grenoble, a tombe non stop depuis hier soir !
> 
> Du coup, j'ai mis 1 h 15, en bus, pour aller au travail au lieu de 20 / 25 mn habituellement


Pareil pour moi (normal vu qu'on est de la mme ville  ::D: ), j'ai cru que le bus n'allait jamais arriver vers mon travail....

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'avais un ouvrier tout le matin , pas pu venir papoter avec vous  ::?: 

je vois que dans l'ensemble , vous avez pass un bon WE ..le mien super aussi , et comme dab pas beaucoup d'heures de sommeil  ::mouarf::  clate totale le samedi : soire filles  ::wow:: ...tiens , bizarre , vous n'avez pas de smile pour la fte ? ...et dimanche mon 1er march de Nol  :;): ...bref pas eu le temps de m'ennuyer  ::lol:: 




> Moi dimanche c'tait sortie snowboard (pour rothen : une petite station un peu en dessous de la Cte 2000) :


c'est celle o il il a le restau "Le caribou" ...(oui , celui qui les a dans la neige  ::mouarf:: ..j'adorais ce sketche , quelqu'un peut mettre un lien ?) ..au pied des pistes ? 
En tous cas t'as de la chance , moi Villard me manque  ::cry:: 




> 45cm de neige et ca tombe  nouveau, du jamais vu


waouh  :8O:  c'est dingue ..tu es d'o ? 

en Lorraine , enfin chez moi , plus de neige du tout et soleil  ...et les autres ?? vous avez quoi comme temps

----------


## shadowmoon

> tiens , bizarre , vous n'avez pas de smile pour la fte ?


En effet trs bonne remarque




> moi Villard me manque


Villard de lans, la station de Villard Reculas ?

----------


## Loceka

Disons plutt qu'il n'y a pas de smiley pour la fte en gnral, mais plutt pour certaines occasions en particulier : 
 ::fem:: 
 ::lefou:: 
 ::king:: 
 ::lahola:: 
 ::chin:: 
 ::wow:: 
 ::pc::

----------


## Lady

Hello.

Alors dans le Nord faisait pas beau ce matin mais depuis les environs de 11h c'est soleil !!

----------


## Alvaten

> waouh  c'est dingue ..tu es d'o ?


En Suisse au bout du lac Leman ( l'opos de Genve). C'est quand mme exceptionnel normalement ca dpasse jamais les 20-30cm

----------


## Nhaps

> Hello.
> 
> Alors dans le Nord faisait pas beau ce matin mais depuis les environs de 11h c'est soleil !!


je plussoie, bien que ca va pas durer j'ai l'impression

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> En effet trs bonne remarque
> 
> 
> 
> Villard de lans, la station de Villard Reculas ?


Si tu lis quelques dizaines de pages plus tt elle me disait qu'elle allait  la Cte 2000 (la station de Villard de Lans, donc) avec son mari du vivant de ce dernier.

@ rothen : je sais pas, j'ai pas regard les restaurants... J'tais  Maudre pour ma part

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si tu lis quelques dizaines de pages plus tt


Dsol, c'est si loin que je ne m'en souvenais plus

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Envoy par magicbisous-nours
> 
> 
> Si tu lis quelques dizaines de pages plus tt
> 
> 
> Dsol, c'est si loin que je ne m'en souvenais plus


pas grave, en mme temps chercher quelque chose dans ce sujet relve plus de la splologie  ::lol::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'aurais os dire de l'archologie moi  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'aurais os dire de l'archologie moi


Ouais mais non, l'archologie c'est super cool : on a des fouets, des fedoras, on se bat contre des nazis, et on a mme un fils qui connat des Transformers  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Quelle rfrence  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Personellement, je trouve le terme de speleologie plus adapte en raison de la notion de profondeur qu'elle implique obligatoirement

----------


## Deadpool

Salut.

Point mto Al'Gharb.

A Nantes il fait trs beau et pas trop froid -> 9-10C. 
Pas de neige du tout.  :8-):

----------


## Nhaps

> Ouais mais non, l'archologie c'est super cool : on a des fouets, des fedoras, on se bat contre des nazis, et on a mme un fils qui connat des Transformers


ces films sont nulles !

----------


## FirePrawn

> ces films sont nulles !


C'est un seul film l  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est un seul film l


ce film est nul !   ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> ces films sont nulles !





> Quelle rfrence





> C'est un seul film l


Non non, c'en sont bien plusieurs : les Indiana Jones et les Transformers a fait bien 7 films, non ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Je plussoie !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Je plussoie !


 quoi ? que a fait 7 films ou qu'ils sont nuls ? 

Moi j'ai bien aim les Indiana Jones, et les 2 premiers Transformers (le deuxime un peu moins que le premier quand mme)

Et puis les Transformers (du moins les 2 premiers) ont un argument choc : Megan Fox  ::salive::

----------


## FirePrawn

> quoi ? que a fait 7 films ou qu'ils sont nuls ? 
> 
> Moi j'ai bien aim les Indiana Jones, et les 2 premiers Transformers (le deuxime un peu moins que le premier quand mme)
> 
> Et puis les Transformers (du moins les 2 premiers) ont un argument choc : Megan Fox


Que le dernier Indiana Jones est naz  ::?:

----------


## rothen

quoi , pas d'histoire drle , pas de chanson aujourd'hui ?  ::roll::  d'ailleurs on n'a toujours pas de nouvelles de Guillaume , ca devient inquitant  ::calim2:: 

bon en cherchant un renseignement  ::mouarf::  je suis tombe sur cette photo 

c'est quoi comme animal  votre avis ??

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> quoi , pas d'histoire drle , pas de chanson aujourd'hui ?  d'ailleurs on n'a toujours pas de nouvelles de Guillaume , ca devient inquitant 
> 
> bon en cherchant un renseignement  je suis tombe sur cette photo 
> c'est quoi comme animal  votre avis ??


Une GROSSE marmotte ? 
Un photoshopage ?
Obi-wan Kenobi ?
La rponse D ?

----------


## sevyc64

Peut-tre un capybara, un gros rongeur d'amrique du sud

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est quoi comme animal  votre avis ??


Un castor gant, qui vit au Canada, si je me souviens bien.

----------


## rothen

> Peut-tre un capybara, un gros rongeur d'amrique du sud


 ah oui Yves , t'as raison  ::ccool::  , c'est bien a , je suis alle voir sur internet ...je connaissais pas du tout ..c'est vraiment norme pour un rongeur ..





> Un castor gant, qui vit au Canada, si je me souviens bien.


pourquoi , t'as connu ?? 


bon , du mme genre que ces chats 



par contre ca je connais la race ..et vous ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> pourquoi , t'as connu ??


Vu en photo, j'ai un cousin qui s'est install l bas, et c'est assez ressemblant

----------


## Auteur

> Vu en photo, j'ai un cousin qui s'est install l bas, et c'est assez ressemblant


a ressemble  ton cousin ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## Barsy

> J'aurais os dire de l'archologie moi


De la proctologie ? 

 ::dehors:: 

PS : je participe dj rarement... Et en plus c'est pour dire des conneries...  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> PS : je participe dj rarement... Et en plus c'est pour dire des conneries...


t'inquite on a l'habitude

 ::dehors::

----------


## Lady

Coucou!

Pour le chat moi aussi je connais la race vu que c'est celle de mon chat. 5je connaissais d'ailleurs l'image que j'avais vu quand on faisait des recherches avant d'acheter le notre)

Bon le mien est quand mme moins grand...

----------


## Bovino

Moi, je trouve que Rothen a sacrment rajeuni entre les deux photos...  ::whistle::

----------


## Nhaps

> quoi , pas d'histoire drle , pas de chanson aujourd'hui ?  d'ailleurs on n'a toujours pas de nouvelles de Guillaume , ca devient inquitant 
> 
> bon en cherchant un renseignement  je suis tombe sur cette photo 
> 
> c'est quoi comme animal  votre avis ??


Merci Rothen depuis le temps que je la demande ta photo !!!!

----------


## Bovino

> bon en cherchant un renseignement je suis tombe sur cette photo


Je ne veux mme pas savoir quelle recherche tu as pu faire pour arriver  a...  ::nono::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour bonjour !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je ne veux mme pas savoir quelle recherche tu as pu faire pour arriver  a...


La magie d'Internet  ::mrgreen:: 

Une fois je suis parti de recherches sur la dualit onde - corpuscule (physique quantique) pour terminer sur comment cultiver des petits pois.

----------


## Nhaps

> La magie d'Internet 
> 
> Une fois je suis parti de recherches sur la dualit onde - corpuscule (physique quantique) pour terminer sur comment cultiver des petits pois.


Et depuis ce jour, tu as mit en avatar, un petit pois sur son pidestal.


 ::pastaper::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Et depuis ce jour, tu as mit en avatar, un petit pois sur son pidestal.


Bien trouv !  ::ptdr::

----------


## shadowmoon

Pas du tout, par contre, je n'arrive plus  me souvenir ce que cette image reprsente  ::koi::  ::koi::  ::koi::  Je l'ai mise en 2005 au moment de mon inscription et je ne l'ai jamais change.

----------


## sevyc64

Activit du jour : 
- Apprendre le japonais



> UN PEU DE JAPONAIS...
> 
> Photographe : Yakapa boug 
> Porte d'entre : Nakason 
> Homme mari : Tfoutu 
> Homme tromp : Tkoku 
> Homme divorc : Tanana Takit 
> Homme enrag : Ytisok 
> Homme enrag noir : Ykomfou 
> ...


- Penser  faire un peu de gym :

Et j'en profite comme je suis l, pour mettre une petite blague (je sais pas si je l'ai pas dj mise dailleurs)



> Aprs son premier jour d'cole, un petit garon rentre  la maison et demande  sa maman :
> - Maman, c'est quoi le sexe ?
> La maman se dit alors qu'il faut vivre avec son temps et se lance dans des explications dtailles.
> Aprs avoir cout sagement, le petit garon sort de sa poche un formulaire d'inscription de l'cole et lui dit :
> - D'accord maman, mais comment je vais faire pour crire tout a dans le petit carr ?


Enjoy!

----------


## rothen

Coucou vous  ::zoubi:: 

ah ca m'a fait du bien  :;): de vous lire en rentrant de ma pas drle sortie de ce matin ...l'enterrement du mari d'une amie  ::calim2::  ..

j'ai bien aim "le cousin de thomas " et d'ailleurs , tu me rassures  :;): 





> shadowmoon;7022309]La magie d'Internet 
> 
> Une fois je suis parti de recherches sur la dualit onde - corpuscule (physique quantique) pour terminer sur comment cultiver des petits pois.



[/COLOR]
il n'y a pas que moi qui dvit un peu dans mes recherches  ::mouarf:: 
trs souvent mme , au bout d'1/2 h, je ne me souviens plus de ce que je cherchais  l'origine  ::fou::  ...alors Didier , mme si je voulais , l je pourrais mme pas te dire mon point de dpart  ::mouarf:: 

les autres , quand vous cherchez quelque chose , vous dviez pas ? 
Yves merci pour tes cours de japonais ..je vais me souvenir de celle des prliminaires ..eh on sait jamais , ca peut tre utile  ::mouarf:: ..bien aim ta blague aussi  :;): ..bon , la nana , c'est plus pour la majorit d'entre vous  ::mouarf:: 
pour Nhaps , t'aurais pu choisir l'autre nana quand mme  ::mouarf:: ..bon , en fait , je suis entre les 2 ...mais en beaucoup plus sexy  ::ange:: 

je pourrai pas tre beaucoup avec vous cet AM , j'ai un ami qui vient m'aider  des travaux dans la maison ..faut quand mme que je fasse semblant de participer  ::mouarf:: 

mais comme travaux pratiques vous pouvez chercher pour l'avatar de Thomas ... part un petit pois  ::mouarf:: .elle pourrait reprsenter quoi cette image ? je viendrai voir ce qu'a donn votre imagination 

et aussi Barsy c'est quoi la proctologie ? l si je vais maintenant voir sur internet c'est cuit pour mon AM  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est quoi la proctologie ?


Un lien vaut mieux qu'un  discours

"Et bon apptit bien sur"  ::mrgreen::  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Un lien vaut mieux qu'un  discours
> 
> "Et bon apptit bien sur"


Sachant ce que s'tait, j'ai lu 'un doigt vaut mieux qu'un long discours'  :8O:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Envoy par shadowmoon
> 
> 
> Un lien vaut mieux qu'un  discours
> 
> "Et bon apptit bien sur" 
> 
> 
> Sachant ce que s'tait, j'ai lu 'un doigt vaut mieux qu'un long discours'


Adepte ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sachant ce que s'tait, j'ai lu 'un doigt vaut mieux qu'un long discours'


Dformation professionnelle ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Adepte ?





> Dformation professionnelle ?


J'aurai du gard ca pour moi, je le savais !  ::calim2::

----------


## FirePrawn

Il faut apprendre  se taire parfois jeune padawan  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Il faut apprendre  se taire parfois jeune padawan


ou comme le dit le matre : 



> Dans la taverne, a te taire, tu apprendras

----------


## Barsy

> et aussi Barsy c'est quoi la proctologie ? l si je vais maintenant voir sur internet c'est cuit pour mon AM


C'est une forme de speleologie qui se pratique essentiellement dans des cavernes riches en gaz.  ::mrgreen::  




> Sachant ce que s'tait, j'ai lu 'un doigt vaut mieux qu'un long discours'


J'aurai plutot dit : un doigt vaut mieux qu'un bras...  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'aurai plutot dit : un doigt vaut mieux qu'un bras...


Pas obligatoirement, cela dpend des gouts de chacun(e) ...









 ::dehors::   Barsy attends moi !!!!

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> C'est une forme de speleologie qui se pratique essentiellement dans des cavernes riches en gaz.  
> 
> 
> 
> J'aurai plutot dit : un doigt vaut mieux qu'un bras...


toi, tu as trop regard le documentaire sur la Fistinire.... Peut-tre mme l'as-tu visite ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est une forme de speleologie qui se pratique essentiellement dans des cavernes riches en gaz.  
> 
> 
> 
> J'aurai plutot dit : un doigt vaut mieux qu'un bras...


Ca dpend pour qui! il parait que certains prfrent le bras

D'autres, dont je fais parti prfre rien du tout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

> toi, tu as trop regard le documentaire sur la Fistinire.... Peut-tre mme l'as-tu visite ?


On ne visite pas la fistinire. C'est l'inverse en fait.


Zut, faut que je ressorte...

 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour bonjour !

Il fait pas semblant de faire froid c'matin brrrr  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bonjour bonjour !
> 
> Il fait pas semblant de faire froid c'matin brrrr


J'ai vu un -11 sur la carte de la mto ! Heureusement par chez moi c'est le -3

----------


## FirePrawn

> J'ai vu un -11 sur la carte de la mto ! Heureusement par chez moi c'est le -3


-5 en partant  7h30 ce matin chez moi  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

froid mais grand soleil chez moi ..ca me convient bien comme temps  :;): 




> toi, tu as trop regard le documentaire sur la Fistinire.... Peut-tre mme l'as-tu visite ?


la Fistinire  :8O:  ..encore un truc que je connais pas ...vous le faites exprs  ::mouarf:: 

bon , cet AM je vais essayer de me trouver une tenue pour nouvel an ...mais je sais pas encore quoi ...est-ce que vous pourriez me donner des ides ?? ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

> coucou les tous 
> 
> froid mais grand soleil chez moi ..ca me convient bien comme temps 
> 
> 
> 
> la Fistinire  ..encore un truc que je connais pas ...vous le faites exprs 
> 
> bon , cet AM je vais essayer de me trouver une tenue pour nouvel an ...mais je sais pas encore quoi ...est-ce que vous pourriez me donner des ides ??


En Catwoman ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> froid mais grand soleil chez moi ..ca me convient bien comme temps


Idem chez moi, mais a va pas mempcher d'aller marcher probablement cet aprs-midi (faudrait que je rpare les chiottes aussi, mais je crois que a va attendre)




> bon , cet AM je vais essayer de me trouver une tenue pour nouvel an ...mais je sais pas encore quoi ...est-ce que vous pourriez me donner des ides ??


Ben tout dpend ce que tu as prvu.
Voyage dans les iles ? Alors c'est le micro-bikini topless (et videmment obligatoire, la photos pour les squatters de ce fil)

Sjour dcouverte au Groenland ? Pareil, micro-bikini .... sous la peau d'ours

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> la Fistinire  ..encore un truc que je connais pas ...vous le faites exprs 
> 
> bon , cet AM je vais essayer de me trouver une tenue pour nouvel an ...mais je sais pas encore quoi ...est-ce que vous pourriez me donner des ides ??


Regarde sur youtube tu tapes reportage fistinire  ::D:  

Pour la tenue je dirais en Mre Nol mais comme sevyc et FirePrawn, on veut les photos  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Clair on veut des photos, c'est bien beau de dire que t'es sexy. On veut la preuve !  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

MDR ..j'ai pas dit que j'tais sexy ...mais plus que celles des photos avec les animaux  :;): 

bon , sinon , vous m'eaidez pas beaucoup , je pensais que vous alliez me mettre des photos ou des liens 

pour la mre Nol c'est pas  la mme date  ::mouarf:: 

mon rveillon sera ni aux iles , ni au Groenland  ::mouarf::  ,mais tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique , dans une grande salle avec plein d'amis  :;): 

bon , alors , des ides ??

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> MDR ..j'ai pas dit que j'tais sexy ...mais plus que celles des photos avec les animaux 
> 
> bon , sinon , vous m'eaidez pas beaucoup , je pensais que vous alliez me mettre des photos ou des liens 
> 
> pour la mre Nol c'est pas  la mme date 
> 
> mon rveillon sera ni aux iles , ni au Groenland  ,mais tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique , dans une grande salle avec plein d'amis 
> 
> bon , alors , des ides ??


Cette fois-ci peut tre pas mais tu l'as assez rpt tout le long du sujet, d'o notre obstination pour ces photos  ::mouarf:: 

On s'en fout que c'est pas  la mme date... 

Sinon pour faire dans le classique, une grande robe de soire noire, moulante, ouverte d'un cot jusqu'au nombril et de l'autre jusqu'en bas du dos ?

----------


## Nhaps

Moi j'aime bien les hauts a manche longue mais qui sont ouverte avec plusieurs ouverture, pareil les paules dvoiles

----------


## Lung

> Sinon pour faire dans le classique, une grande robe de soire noire, moulante, ouverte d'un cot jusqu'au nombril et de l'autre jusqu'en bas du dos ?


Un peu comme dans le film "Nous sommes la nuit" ?

----------


## rothen

> Cette fois-ci peut tre pas mais tu l'as assez rpt tout le long du sujet, d'o notre obstination pour ces photos  c'est vrai ..tu crois toujours tout ce que je dis 
> 
>  Sinon pour faire dans le classique, une grande robe de soire noire, moulante, ouverte d'un cot jusqu'au nombril et de l'autre jusqu'en bas du dos ?


euh ..je veux pas faire un dfil de mode , je veux une tenue avec laquelle je peux faire des rocks endiabls ..alors la robe moulante on oublie  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ... tenue pour le nouvel an ... dans une grande salle avec plein d'amis ... dans laquelle je peux faire des rocks endiabls


Rock => USA => Cow Girl 

 







...

----------


## rothen

merci Thomas ..ca fait tout  fait nouvel an  ::mouarf:: 

bon , perso je prfre la dernire  :;):  mais je doute de trouver ca par chez moi  ::mouarf:: 

et vous , vous faites quoi pour nouvel an ?? ::roll::

----------


## Alvaten

Pas grand chose de spcial. Petit repas en famille c'est tout.

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais je doute de trouver ca par chez moi


J'ai slectionn ces images,parmi une multitude, sur des sites de location / vente de costume, avec service de livraison. Si tu veux je te passe les liens en mp, a te donnera peut tre des ides, surtout avec les autres thmes.

----------


## Nhaps

Je savais bien que le 12/12/12 allez etre special, on a decouvert aujourd'hui les fantasmes de shadowmoon  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je savais bien que le 12/12/12 allez etre special, on a decouvert aujourd'hui les fantasmes de shadowmoon


Pas du tout, c'est juste la premire ide que j'ai eue en associant les informations donnes par rothen. De plus, compares  d'autres images, celles que j'ai mise sont (trs) soft  :;): 




> vous faites quoi pour nouvel an ?


Soire entre amis aux Arcs 1 800

----------


## Lady

Coucou les gens.

Pour le rveillon du nouvel an rien de spcial  (bb oblige) sauf le petit repas avec mon homme (on va essayer de trouver de l'Autruche ou du Kangourou)
Le lendemain on va fter a avec sa famille vu qu'on va dans la mienne  Nol.

----------


## FirePrawn

Beuverie entre amis comme d'hab pour le nouvel an  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Beuverie entre amis comme d'hab pour le nouvel an


ET OUAIS NARMOL !  ::lahola::

----------


## Barsy

Fin de grossesse de ma copine oblige, cette anne ce sera sans alcool, sans foie gras, sans crustac et chez nous...  ::aie::  
On invitera peut-tre un ou deux autre couple pour s'ennuyer avec nous.  ::cry:: 

Qui est partant pour un Monopoly le soir du rveillon ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Une p'tite srie de "classiques" pour avoir la banane




> C'est un mec qui est perdu en fort. Au bout de quelques jours, il tombe sur une vieille maison. Fou de joie, il frappe  la porte. C'est alors qu'un vieux chinois lui ouvre.
> - Bonjour monsieur, s'il vous plat, offrez-moi l'hospitalit pour cette nuit. Cela fait plusieurs jours que je n'ai pas mang et que je suis perdu.
> Le chinois rpond
> - Bien sr, entrez, pas de problme. Mais  une seule condition, ne touchez pas  ma fille ou vous connaitrez les trois pires supplices chisois.
> Evidemment, l'homme accepte sans hsiter et rentre dans la maison. A l'heure du repas, il s'installe  table et c'est alors que la fille descend les rejoindre pour partager le repas. Elle est magnifique et tout  fait au got du jeune homme qui commence  tre titill par ses hormones. D'autant que tout au long du repas, la fille enchane les regards en coin, les sourires et les sous-entendus coquins. A l'heure de se coucher, le vieillard prsente sa chambre au jeune homme, juste  ct de celle de sa fille au premier tage.
> Pendant la nuit, n'en pouvant plus, il la rejoint en se disant que le vieux doit dormir et doit tre sourd et qu'il n'en saura probablement jamais rien. Il passe alors la plus belle nuit d'amour de sa vie ; puis il regagne sa chambre discrtement.
> Le lendemain, en se rveillant, il sent un poids sur son torse et y dcouvre une grosse pierre accompagne d'un post-it : "premier supplice chinois : grosse pierre sur poitrine". Il sourit se disant que le vieux n'a rien trouv de mieux. Il s'empare de la pierre et la jette par la fentre.
> Au moment de la lcher, il aperoit un second post-il sur la fentre prcisant : "second supplice chinois : grosse pierre attache  testicule droit". Tout de suite plus paniqu, il a tout de mme le rflexe de sauter par la fentre, se disant qu'il vaut mieux quelques os casss que la castration.
> Mais  l'instant o il saute par dessus la rembarde, il aperoit un troisime post-it o il est crit : "troisime supplice chinois : testicule gauche attach  pied du lit".





> Quelques contre ptries
> 
> marco polo arrive  pied par la chine.
> le pont neuf fait soixante pied.
> les fabuleuses populations du cap. (pas facile^^)
> une barrette de shit.
> le tennis d'amelie moresmo est previsible.
> je vous laisse le choix dans la date.
> boule a mite
> ...





> Comme ses deux filles ont bien travaill  l'cole, Ginette dcide de les rcompenser en achetant un perroquet. Elle va donc dans une animalerie et en trouve un trs beau et vraiment pas cher, allant voir un vendeur, elle demande: << pourquoi ce perroquet est-il si peu coteux ?
> - En vrit madame, il vient d'une maison de passe, il est trs vulgaire.
> - Pas grave, je l'achte et le dresserai... >>
> Elle l'achte et l'installe chez elle. Ses deux filles rentrent  la maison et voient le perroquet. Celui-ci commence  crier: << Tiens ! Deux nouvelles p'tites putes ! >>
> La mre leur explique qu'elle va le dresser.
> Puis, vers 18 heures, le mari rentre  la maison et le perroquet le voit. L'oiseau cri: << Eh ! Lon, y'a deux nouvelles petites putes ! >>





> Qu'est ce qui cours plus vite que Usain Bolt?
> Un somalien avec un ticket restaurant.





> Quelle est la similitude entre un cornichon et un corbillard ?
> - Les deux sont trs bien pour accompagner la viande froide





> Un passager dans un taxi se penche vers l'avant pour pouvoir poser une question au chauffeur et lui touche l'paule doucement pour attirer son attention.
> Le chauffeur lche un cri, perd le contrle du vhicule, vite un autobus de justesse, monte sur le trottoir et s'arrte  quelques pouces de la vitrine d'un magasin !
> Pour quelques instants c'est le silence et le chauffeur dclare, d'une voix tremblante :
> "Je regrette, mais vous m'avez vraiment fait peur!"
> Le passager s'excuse en disant qu'il ne pensait pas qu'un simple touch sur l'paule pourrait l'apeurer autant. Le chauffeur rpond :
> "Ne vous excusez pas, c'est entirement de ma faute.
> C'est ma premire journe de conduite de taxi.
> Ces 25 dernires annes, je conduisais un corbillard..."





> C'est un type qui rentre dans un bar, compltement dprim.
> - Un whisky, s'il vous plat...
> - Vous en faites une tte ! Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?
> - Je viens d'apprendre que mon premier fils tait gay...
> Le type boit son verre, puis part.
> Le lendemain, il revient.
> - Qu'est-ce qui se passe encore ?
> - Je viens d'apprendre que mon deuxime fils tait gay... Et au fait, un whisky.
> Le type boit son verre, puis part
> ...





> Deux roumains qui mendient sur le trottoir se rencontrent :
> - Salut, comment vont les affaires ?
> - Pas terrible, je n'ai reu que quelques centimes aujourd'hui. Et toi ?
> - Moi a va plutt bien, j'en suis dj  4000 
> - 4000  ! Mais comment fais-tu pour qu'on te donne autant ?
> - C'est simple. Qu'est-ce-que tu as inscrit sur ta pancarte ?
> - J'ai mis "j'ai 58 ans, je suis handicap, j'ai 4 enfants, sans emploi, aidez-moi, 1 ou 2  pour manger svp"
> - C'est sr qu'avec a tu n'auras pas grand chose. Tu devrais crire comme moi : "il ne me manque plus que 200  pour pouvoir retourner chez moi" !





> Un type meurt sur la frontire franco belge. Quand il arrive au ciel, saint Pierre lui dit:
> - "Bon, votre vie sur terre, pas terrible: pas souvent  la messe, un blasphme, quelques adultres,... Je peux pas vous faire entrer au paradis, mais comme vous n'avez rien commis de grave et que vous tes mort sur la frontire, je vous laisse le choix entre l'enfer belge et l'enfer franais."
> - "Mais saint pierre, je ne connais ni l'un ni l'autre, pourriez vous m'en dire un peu plus ?"
> - "Et bien dans l'enfer belge, on vous met dans une grande marmite pleine de purin ; des petits gnomes trs trs vilains qui sentent mauvais mettent des bches sous la marmite, un dragon vient allumer les bches et vous cuisez toute la journe ; et le lendemain, pareil !"
> - "Et dans l'enfer franais ?"
> - "Et bien dans l'enfer franais, on vous met dans une grande marmite pleine de purin ; des petits gnomes trs trs vilains qui sentent mauvais mettent des bches sous la marmite, un dragon vient allumer les bches et vous cuisez toute la journe ; et le lendemain, pareil ! Mais moi, je serais vous, je prendrais l'enfer franais..."
> - "Mais saint Pierre, c'est la mme chose !"
> - "Non, dans l'enfer franais, un jour les gnomes sont en grve, un jour on n'a pas livr les bches, un jour le dragon est en RTT, un jour il ne trouve plus la marmite, un jour on n'a pas command le purin
> La France, quoi !"





> Un homme va acheter un jouet  sa fille et demande  la vendeuse :
> - Combien cote la Barbie de votre vitrine ?
> D'un air condescendant, la vendeuse lui rpond :
> - Laquelle ? car nous avons :
> - Barbie au fitness pour 19,95 euros,
> - Barbie joue au volley Ball, pour 19,95 euros,
> - Barbie fait des courses, pour 19,95 euros,
> - Barbie va au travail, pour 19,95 euros,
> - Barbie va danser, pour 19,95 euros,
> ...





> Un homme sortait de chez lui lorsqu'il vit un cortge funbre inhabituel arrivant au cimetire tout proche.
> Un corbillard, suivi d'un second corbillard avec derrire, un homme seul avec un pit-bull en laisse.
> Quelques pas derrire lui, environ 200 hommes marchaient en file indienne !
> Ne contenant pas sa curiosit, l'homme s'approche respectueusement de l'homme au chien et lui dit :
> "Monsieur, je suis dsol de vous dranger et je sais que le moment est bien mal choisi, mais comprenez que je n'ai jamais vu un enterrement comme celui-ci, c'est l'enterrement de qui, SVP ? 
>  De ma femme ! 
> - Que lui est-il arriv ? 
> - Mon chien l'a attaque et l'a tue. 
> - Et qui est dans le deuxime corbillard ? 
> ...

----------


## Alvaten

Pas mal, j'aime beaucoup celle avec Barbie et celle du somalien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Une que j'ai vu aujourd'hui (certains sauront o) et qui m'a plu : 



> Sachant que c'est en 1983 que le Vatican a officiellement reconnu ses torts envers la condamnation de Galile en 1640, on estime qu'il considrera la capote comme utile dans la lutte contre le sida vers 2385

----------


## sevyc64

j'adore l'enterrement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> Une que j'ai vu aujourd'hui (certains sauront o) et qui m'a plu :


C'est une contrepterie ? Car c'est tellement vrai

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> C'est une contrepterie ? Car c'est tellement vrai


lapin compris....

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

Comme sevyc, j'ai bien aim celle de l'enterrement  ::ptdr::

----------


## Nhaps

> lapin compris....


can u explain plz ! im gonna be mad !

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est une contrepterie ?


A ce propos, vous avez trouv celles que j'ai crites ?

----------


## Nhaps

> A ce propos, vous avez trouv celles que j'ai crites ?


Le noeud ne l'a pas empch de branch le lien dans la fiche
L'Afrique s'engage dans l'attente d'une lutte passsive.


pas celle la

----------


## shadowmoon

> Le noeud ne l'a pas empch de branch le lien dans la fiche
> L'Afrique s'engage dans l'attente d'une lutte passsive.
> 
> 
> pas celle la


Ce sont les deux plus dures, tu veux les solutions en mp ou tu veux encore un peu plus de temps pour chercher ?

----------


## Nhaps

Laisse moi encore un peu de temps, la premire j'ai des ides mais a donne rien de vraiment correct pour le moment  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Le noeud ne l'a pas empch de branch le lien dans la fiche


Y'aurait pas comme une histoire de chien et de niche ?
Par contre je me demande qui a eu l'ide d'allumer le feu.  ::koi:: 
Un fan de Johnny  tous les coups.

Edit :
La deuxime est trop vulgaire, je veux mme pas donner d'indice.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Y'aurait pas comme une histoire de chien et de niche ?
> Par contre je me demande qui a eu l'ide d'allumer le feu.


 ::ccool::  oui c'est bien a

----------


## Nhaps

C'est bon j'ai la premiere ;

par contre la deusieme, j'ai beau avoir des fuites, trique, pente, je trouve pas  ::(: 









*La trique s'engage dans la fente d'une pute lassive ?*

----------


## shadowmoon

[edit] GG Nhaps  ::ccool::  tu a aussi trouv l'autre [/edit]

----------


## Nhaps

> [edit] GG Nhaps  tu a aussi trouv l'autre [/edit]


Que d'motion, LIFE ACHIEVMENT =D  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

T'as rat ton spoiler par contre  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

merci pour vos infos nouvel an ...il y a un peu de tout ..cool  la neige 

merci Thomas pour tes histoires , il y en avait plusieurs de sympas ..par contre moi j'ai rien compris  vos contrepteries  ::?:  




> Fin de grossesse de ma copine oblige


flicitations Sylvain  ::ccool::  c'est prvu pour quand ?  tu sais si c'est un garon ou une fille ? 

bon alors toujours pas de nouvelles de Guillaume ?? ::calim2::  ..qui nous met une chanson pour egayer un peu la journe ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre moi j'ai rien compris  vos contrepteries ?


En inversant certains mots, sons, ou lettres dans les phrases, on en change compltement le sens. Par exemple, pour la premire :

Marco polo arrive  pied par la chine.

Marco Polo arrive  chier par la pine

De plus, j'ai essay d'aller, plus ou moins, crescendo dans la difficult

Tu veux chercher ou je t'envoie les solutions en MP ?

----------


## sevyc64

tu pourras les poster ici, je pense, car moi non plus j'arrive pas  trouver (j'y passe pas des heures non plus).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> tu pourras les poster ici, je pense, car moi non plus j'arrive pas  trouver (j'y passe pas des heures non plus).


+1 il y en a quelques unes que je n'ai pas trouv

----------


## shadowmoon

A la demande "gnrale"  ::mrgreen:: 




> Marco polo arrive  pied par la chine.
> Marco Polo arrive  chier par la pine
> 
> le pont neuf fait soixante pied.
> Le pompier fait un soixante neuf
> 
> les fabuleuses populations du cap
> Les fabuleuses copulations du pape
> 
> ...

----------


## BenoitM

Je comprend mieux pourquoi j'y arrivais pas trop, je pensais qu'il fallait juste inverser une lettre , je ne savais pas qu'il fallait en plus garder les sons et ne pas faire attention  l'orthographe

----------


## rothen

ah ..t'as bien fait de mettre la solution ...j'aurai jamais trouv  ::mouarf:: 

alors pas d'info insolite  commenter aujourd'hui ?? 
moi , j'ai pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment , je suis  la recherche de mon cadeau de Nol  ::mouarf:: 

vous avez command quoi au pre Nol ?

----------


## Rachel

> ah ..t'as bien fait de mettre la solution ...j'aurai jamais trouv 
> 
> alors pas d'info insolite  commenter aujourd'hui ?? 
> moi , j'ai pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment , je suis  la recherche de mon cadeau de Nol 
> 
> vous avez command quoi au pre Nol ?


un travail  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous avez command quoi au pre Nol ?


Une "vraie" dolorane "toutes options", j'ai quelques "voyages" personnels  faire.  ::mouarf:: 

Plus srieusement, des fonds pour financier mon voyage  Cardiff en 2013

----------


## ManusDei

Une contrepterie qui vient de Victor Hugo :



> J'ai une grosse frite dans mon boc

----------


## Bovino

Contrepterie belge :



> Il fait chaud et beau

----------


## Nhaps

> Contrepterie belge :



solution plz  :8O:

----------


## shadowmoon

> solution plz


Oo J'espre que tu plaisantes sinon ...

----------


## Bovino

::?: 




> Il fait *ch*aud et *b*eau

----------


## FirePrawn

:8O:  :8O: 
Tu serais donc blond ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Oo J'espre que tu plaisantes sinon ...


Ben c'est nulle c'est pareil ? J'etait parti sur il chie....

----------


## Lady

Hello.

Je suis pas doue en contrepterie mais crite finalement c'est plus facile que dit  l'oral (j'ai particip a un repas contrepterie jtaie totalement largue ...)

SInon pour le cadeau de Noel : un aspirateur robot (ceux qui se passe tout seule) 


Moi je suis dans la *** sur les 8 cadeaux que je doit faire j'en ai trouv qu'un ... quelqu'un aurait un site o trouver des couteaux  beurre sympa ? (un oncle qui fait collection) ... j'ai regard sur Amazon y a rien de transcendant ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> ... quelqu'un aurait un site o trouver des couteaux  beurre sympa ? (un oncle qui fait collection)


http://www.pylones.com/fr/sur-la-tab...-fanfaron.html

http://www.izaneo.com/art-lot-de-4-c...003_5--Iziflux

http://www.cdiscount.com/maison/cuis...033420198.html

http://www.lemonpieshop.fr/Couteau-a...el-motif-marin

http://www.loftattitude.com/944-cout...urre-vert.html

http://www.lamidesarts.fr/COUTEAU-A-...-ARGENT-MASSIF

----------


## ManusDei

Grand fan de pylones (le premier lien de shadowmoon), il faut quand mme faire attention  la qualit. Mon grille-pain a tenu 10 ans (utilisation au moins quotidienne), les couverts  salade ont tenu... 2 utilisations.

Les salires et poivrires sont un grand dlire (y a un systme  ressort dedans, on le remonte et a roule tout seul).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Moi je suis dans la *** sur les 8 cadeaux que je doit faire j'en ai trouv qu'un ... quelqu'un aurait un site o trouver des couteaux  beurre sympa ? (un oncle qui fait collection)


Une collection de couteaux  beurre ?  :8O: 

Je savais qu'il y avait toute sorte de collectionneurs, et que je n'imaginais pas le 10me de ce qui se fait mais je ne m'attendais pas  a....
Mais c'est pas pire que a grand-mre qui fait la collection des petites cuillres avec le nom d'une ville ou d'un pays...

----------


## shadowmoon

> la collection des petites cuillres avec le nom d'une ville ou d'un pays...


Dans le mme genre, pour une de mes tantes, c'est la collection de ds  coudre en porcelaine, donc purement "dcoratifs"

----------


## Barsy

> flicitations Sylvain  c'est prvu pour quand ?  tu sais si c'est un garon ou une fille ? 
> 
> bon alors toujours pas de nouvelles de Guillaume ?? ..qui nous met une chanson pour egayer un peu la journe ??


Pour fvrier, et c'est un petit gars ^^  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Pour fvrier, et c'est un petit gars ^^


Mon fils est n en fvrier  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

Merci pour les liens effectivement le premier avec le couteau a beurre oiseau est pas mal ... bon je suis au boulot donc je vais pas tout regarder mais si le reste est du mme acabit j'aurais trouver une cadeau de plus. 

Merci !!!!!!!!

Edit : bon finalement j'ai regard, Le premier est donc tout a fait le style de mon cousin ... trop en fait! j'ai peur qu'il connaisse la boutique surtout qu'il habite Paris ... Du coup je vais peut tre prendre celui avec les tortues . Et si il l'a dj je le garderais pour mois et lui en achterais un autre !! (ihihih)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pour fvrier


Comme moi, du coup il sera Verseau ou Poisson




> si le reste est du mme acabit


Tu as demand de l'original, donc j'ai cherch dans ce sens

----------


## Nhaps

Moi aussi Fevrier \o/ ! Verseau !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

ouais mais les mieux a restent les sagittaires.... (il est o celui dont l'anniversaire est un ou deux jours aprs moi dbut dcembre ?)

----------


## Nhaps

[blague de comptoir]

Hey ben, les ptis sagittaire, ils tiennent que un verre, ahaha *hic*

[/blague de comptoir]


 ::dehors:: 





 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

> [blague de comptoir]
> 
> Hey ben, les ptis sagittaire, ils tiennent que un verre, ahaha *hic*
> 
> [/blague de comptoir]


Tu as quelque chose contre les sagittaires ? 

 ::rouleau::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'avais lu stagiaires  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## straasha

Ouais ! les sagittaires c'est les meilleurs !  ::langue2:: 
(et je dis pas a parce que j'ai l'impression qu'on est nombreux ici  ::whistle:: )

en plus c'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui

----------


## FirePrawn

Et ben bon anniversaire  ::lahola::

----------


## rothen

ah ben super , vous avez bien papote sans moi  ::ccool:: 

tout d'abord pour Straasha  :;): 



j'ai essay de trouver quelque chose qui collait avec ton avatar , tu aimes ?  ::roll:: 

pour Barsy super ..les hommes sont toujours ravis d'avoir un garon en premier , on se demande bien pourquoi  ::mouarf:: 

pour les collections , des couteaux  beurre a j'avais jamais entendu parler ..mais pourquoi pas  :;): 

en contrepterie , j'ai quand mme trouv celle de magic et la Belge ..je m'amliore  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , en cadeau de Nol ca va , vous tes pas trop exigeant ...Lady faudra que tu me dises ce que donne ton robot aspirateur ...vu ma passion pour le mnage , ca me serait utile  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , pas de chance pour moi , les pluies verglaantes viennent d'arriver en Lorraine ...du coup sortie soire Karaok annule  ::?: 
il y en a qui ont eu ces pluies verglaantes aujourd'hui ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Mais j'ai pas fait (volontairement) de contreptrie  ::calim2:: 

Joyeux anniversaire Streesha !

----------


## Lung

> il y en a qui ont eu ces pluies verglaantes aujourd'hui ?


Pas moi. Fait entre 2C et 5C.

----------


## Nhaps

Bonjour,

Bon anniv" + 1 Streesha !  ::ccool:: 


Il fait chaud aujourd'hui c'est cooool  :8-):

----------


## FirePrawn

::salut:: 

Pluie verglaante ouais elles sont arrives hier en fin d'aprs midi  ::(: 
2 accidents en 500m sur l'autoroute sur le retour, du coup j'suis rentr au pas.

Et ce matin autoroute niquel mais petits villages en mode patinoires  ::aie::

----------


## straasha

merci, merci  ::oops:: 




> sinon , pas de chance pour moi , les pluies verglaantes viennent d'arriver en Lorraine ...du coup sortie soire Karaok annule
> il y en a qui ont eu ces pluies verglaantes aujourd'hui ?


a part un -3 mercredi matin ici a Toulouse il fait plutt bon, dailleurs ce matin, je me suis un peu trop couvert pour aller au boulot en vlo du coup j'ai eu trop chaud.

----------


## sevyc64

Ici, vent de sud, un bon petit 16C en ce moment

Mais comme on dit chez nous "Vent de Sud, le vent qui a soif", donc pluie cet aprs-midi, peut-tre mme avant midi



Bovino >>  ::langue::

----------


## Bovino

> Ici, vend de sud


C'est cher ?  ::aie:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## Alvaten

Il a encore neig cette nuit chez moi

----------


## FirePrawn

> C'est cher ?


T'as le mme humour que Spaffy, c'est inquitant  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> T'as le mme humour que Spaffy, c'est inquitant


Mais pas vraiment tonnant.  ::mouarf:: 
Et puis d'abord il est trs bien l'humour  Spaffy !  ::evil::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Mais pas vraiment tonnant. 
> Et puis d'abord il est trs bien l'humour  Spaffy !


Comment te dire ?  ::aie:: 
Tu dois pas le pratiquer quotidiennement c'est pour a  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucoui les tous  ::zoubi:: 

dernier jour de la semaine avant le WE ...vous devez tre en pleine forme  :;): 

j'ai vu ca ce matin ...moi je trouve que c'est une bonne ide pour faire marcher le commerce 




> Une station de lavage malaise avait pass un partenariat avec un salon de massage pour proposer  ses clients fidles une sance de "sexe gratuit"...
> 
> 
> La police malaise a procd  une vague dinterpellations dans une station de lavage de voitures qui proposait des relations sexuelles pour rcompenser ses clients fidles.
> 
> Selon le Malay Mail, une station de lavage situe prs de Kuala Lumpur avait en effet pass un partenariat avec un "salon de massage de la ville". Concrtement, les automobilistes ayant fait laver neuf fois leur voiture avaient droit, au dixime,  une sance de "sexe gratuit".
> 
> Larrangement a t dcouvert lors dune "opration de routine" de la police dans le salon de massage o les agents ont dcouvert plusieurs clients de la station de lavage, ainsi que des cartes de visite de ltablissement.
> 
> ...


ca change des lavages automatiques non ?

----------


## FirePrawn

J'irais bien faire laver ma voiture tiens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'irais bien faire laver ma voiture tiens


la mienne aussi est un peu sale....
C'est loin ?  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

La Malaisie ? Non c'est  ct !  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

T1 encore des prjuges !! Y a que les mecs qui ont une voiture en Malaisie ?

----------


## Bovino

Je vois mal l'intrt...  ::koi:: 
Je suis le seul  ne pas avoir besoin de laver ma voiture pour pouvoir avoir droit  du sexe gratuit ?  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

> Je vois mal l'intrt... 
> Je suis le seul  ne pas avoir besoin de laver ma voiture pour pouvoir avoir droit  du sexe gratuit ?



Le GHB ca compte pas  ::nono::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Le GHB ca compte pas


L'encre de photocopieur non plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> T1 encore des prjuges !! Y a que les mecs qui ont une voiture en Malaisie ?


Tu peux aimer voir des femmes en bikini laver ta voiture, y a pas de problme (enfin moi j'ai pas de problme avec a).

----------


## Nhaps

> Tu peux aimer voir des femmes en bikini laver ta voiture, y a pas de problme (enfin moi j'ai pas de problme avec a).


moi non plus  ::salive::

----------


## Lady

> Tu peux aimer voir des femmes en bikini laver ta voiture, y a pas de problme (enfin moi j'ai pas de problme avec a).


Bah je prfrerais quelques phbes ayant tomb la chemise perso ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tu peux aimer voir des femmes en bikini laver ta voiture, y a pas de problme


Moi aussi a me va,et "parit oblige", nous devrions aussi offrir le mme genre de "service"  ces demoiselles non ?

----------


## sevyc64

Par chez moi, ils ont fait a pour le tlthon.

Bon,  la place des minettes en bikini et pulvrisateurs, c'tait les pompiers avec la lance incendie.
Dj a le fait beaucoup moins, pour moi en tout cas.

Par contre dans cette station de lavage, j'irais bien y faire un tour. La Malaisie c'est loin quand mme, surtout en voiture

----------


## FirePrawn

> Par chez moi, ils ont fait a pour le tlthon.
> 
> Bon,  la place des minettes en bikini et pulvrisateurs, c'tait les pompiers avec la lance incendie.
> Dj a le fait beaucoup moins, pour moi en tout cas.
> 
> Par contre dans cette station de lavage, j'irais bien y faire un tour. La Malaisie c'est loin quand mme, surtout en voiture


Tout dpend : si t'es  la MATMUT, tout est ralisable  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Par contre dans cette station de lavage, j'irais bien y faire un tour. La Malaisie c'est loin quand mme, surtout en voiture



Au moins tu es sur qu'en arrivant ta voiture sera sale  ::mouarf:: , et donc que tu n'y sera pas aller pour rien

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi aussi a me va,et "parit oblige", nous devrions aussi offrir le mme genre de "service"  ces demoiselles non ?


Est-ce que je dois rpondre avec autant de mauvaise foi que mon message prcdent ou pas ?  ::D:

----------


## Bovino

> vous avez command quoi au pre Nol ?


*Etre* le pre Nol !  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Est-ce que je dois rpondre avec autant de mauvaise foi que mon message prcdent ou pas ?


si tu te pose la question, c'est que tu est bien naf ! A toi avis quel est le degrs de sincrit dans mon prcdent message ? (je te concde que j'aurais pu le mettre en vidence avec le smiley appropri)





 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Bah je prfrerais quelques phbes ayant tomb la chemise perso ...


Moi je veux bien ! J'ai un corps de dieu grec parat-il... ]dommage que ce soit celui de Dyonisos

----------


## Loceka

> Moi je veux bien ! J'ai un corps de dieu grec parat-il... ]dommage que ce soit celui de Dyonisos


Dionysos ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Dionysos ?


Le dieu grec de la vigne, du vin et de ses excs...
Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois reprsent gros, couch en train de se faire donner du raisin (un peu comme Bacchus chez les romains)

----------


## rothen

Waouh , quel WE  ::wow::  entre les sorties amis et le march de Nol , mme pas trouv 5mn pour vous en souhaiter un bon  ::calim2:: 

bon , alors , il tait bien votre WE ?? et vous tes en forme ce matin ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Waouh , quel WE  entre les sorties amis et le march de Nol , mme pas trouv 5mn pour vous en souhaiter un bon 
> 
> bon , alors , il tait bien votre WE ?? et vous tes en forme ce matin ?


Perso mon WE fut bon, j'ai ft l'anniversaire d'une copine sur Paris.

Du coup, je ne suis pas vraiment en forme ce matin.  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Rien de spcial, we relativement doux.

Par contre aujourd'hui, retour de la pluie et du temps sinistre.

----------


## Diane14

> Le dieu grec de la vigne, du vin et de ses excs...
> Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois reprsent gros, couch en train de se faire donner du raisin (un peu comme Bacchus chez les romains)


Personnellement, je ne suis pas trs fan!!!

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

Dur ce matin  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Ce matin a va, la grande forme (pour l'instant...)
Ce week-end tait sympa, un petit Laser Game entre amis....

----------


## Loceka

> Dur ce matin


Avec un pseudo et un titre comme les tiens c'est pas tonnant  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'me demandais qui allait os la faire  ::no::

----------


## rothen

ah ben ca va , dans l'ensemble vous avez pass un bon WE  :;): 

pour notre responsable X ..je dirai rien ...mais jy pense  ::mouarf:: 
bienvenue  Diane  :;):  ..eh ..on va presque arriver  la parit  ::mouarf:: 

pour ceux qui aiment ce genre de choses , envoy par un ami ce matin 



il y en a certaines que leur ange gardien a retenues  pour qu'elles restent sur la route , vous trouvez pas ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> bon , alors , il tait bien votre WE ?? et vous tes en forme ce matin ?


J'ai pass un trs bon WE, je suis all jusqu' la table finale d'un tournoi de poker, j'ai fini 5me, 1re place paye  ::ccool::  Du coup, je suis rentr chez moi vers 3h ce matin et je me suis lev  6h. 

Donc au travail, je tourne au ralenti, un peu moins et c'est larrt complet   ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::

----------


## Lady

hello

Juste hte d'tre vendredi soir et en vacances (bon sauf si fin du monde mais bon ...)
Bah pas trop top le week end ma fille qui d'habitude me fait une mini grasse mat (lev 8h au lieu de 6h30 en semaine) a dcider que cette semaine non et pire encore samedi c'est  5h30 qu'elle s'est rveille !!!!!!!   ::cry::   ::cry:: 
En plus on est alle subir la foule de la fnac samedi pour rien : problme informatique ils pouvaient pas faire de carte cado ...

Dodooooooooooooooo !! (et vacanccccceeeeeeeesss !!)

Bah sinon quand mme bon point ma fille m'a fait pour la premire fois un bisou sur la joue ihihih !!

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai aussi pass un bon week end, samedi jeu de plateau et dimanch dodo.

Vivement vendredi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

Jeudi soir les vacances pour moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Jeudi soir les vacances pour moi


 est-ce qu'il va rester quelqu'un d'entre vous entre Nol et nouvel an ?  ::roll:: ...

j'ai dit  un ami que j'ai demand une voiture au pre Nol , voila ce qu'il m'a envoy 



je comprends pas ces hommes qui ne font pas confiance aux femmes ..surtout blondes lol  ::mouarf:: 

bon , personne n'a d'histoires drles aujourd'hui ?  ::roll::  ..ou de truc insolite  raconter  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

Vacances ne veut pas forcment dire absences pour tout l'monde  :;): 

Pour moi si par contre, je vais chez mes parents  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

Tiens, a me fait penser  la blague du jour...



> Trois types sont en train de s'ivrogner boire un verre  la terrasse d'un caf.
> Au bout d'un moment, le premier dit aux autres :
> - Les gars, j'ai un truc  vous avouer... Je crois que j'ai la femme la plus conne du monde... 
>    La semaine dernire, elle a voulu que je lui fasse construire une piscine. Cette conne, elle sait mme pas nager...
> 
> Les deux autres rigolent en se tapant la jambe "Ah oui... qu'est-ce qu'elle est conne alors !"
> 
> Quelques minutes plus tard, le deuxime leur dit :
> - Non, en fait, je crois que c'est moi qui ai la femme la plus conne du monde... 
> ...

----------


## Bovino

Et l'actu du jour



> Deux lphants qui s'taient retrouvs par moins 40 degrs sur une route menant  Novossibirsk (Sibrie occidentale) ont t abreuvs avec de la vodka afin de les rchauffer, a annonc vendredi un porte-parole des autorits locales.
> 
> Auparavant, l'antenne locale du ministre des Situations d'urgence a annonc que deux lphants avaient failli trouver la mort, le camion qui les transportait ayant pris feu. Le conducteur s'est aperu  temps de la fume et a arrt son camion. Le dresseur a fait sortir les lphants et s'est mis  courir avec eux afin de les rchauffer. 
> 
> Selon l'interlocuteur de l'agence, les lphants ont ensuite t placs dans un garage chauff o on les a abreuvs avec de la vodka.
> 
> "Nous avons mlang deux caisses de vodka (12 litres)  de l'eau chaude. Une fois abreuvs, ils se sont mis  barrir comme s'ils taient dans la jungle. Je pense que c'tait de la joie", a-t-il affirm.
> 
> Il a ajout qu'il s'agissait de deux lphants appartenant  un cirque ambulant polonais. Les deux pachydermes, gs de 45 ans et 48 ans, psent cinq tonnes chacun.
> ...

----------


## rothen

::mouarf2::  meri Didier ...a me rassure ..il y des aussi des blonds chez les hommes  ::mouarf:: ...


dj d'offrir un voyage au club med  sa femme .... moins qu'on veuille s'en dbarrasser  ::mouarf:: 

ah , j'avais pas vu la 2eme ..moi qui craint le froid ..je vais essayer la vodka  ::yaisse:: ...ca changera ..en ce moment je soigne ma crve au rhum  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas , je trouve que c'tait une bonne initiative , puisque a a march  :;):

----------


## straasha

soigner un rhume avec du rhum, j'aime bien le concept.

----------


## Bovino

Bof... moi j'aime pas trop le concept : je bois de la bire !  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

> soigner un rhume avec du rhum, j'aime bien le concept.


 ah c'est des recettes de grand-mre ..de l'poque o l'on savait soigner ::mouarf:: 

n'empche rien de tel qu'un bon grog pour la crve ..et un ricard sec pour la gueule de bois  ::mouarf:: 

vous n'avez pas ce genre de remde ? vous faites quoi quand vous tes malade  ::roll:: 

en parlant de malade , personne n'a de nouvelles de Guillaume ?? c'est pas normal qu'il ne vienne plus  ::calim2::  ...bon , c'est sr , d'autres aussi ont disparus , mais dans l'ensemble les fidles viennent toujours lire le post , mme s'ils sont moins actifs  ::mouarf::  ...si je prends des bonnes rsolutions de rangement pour l'an prochain , je devrais recommencer l'identification de matriel  :;): ..ouais , j'ai beau croire au pre Nol ...il faudra que je rentre de l'argent pour payer ma nouvelle voiture  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

Je me meurs sur le canap personnellement  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

le Ricard pur y a pas que pour la gueule de bois que a marche bien. Test et approuv par ma mre en voyage lors d'une tourista ... enceinte de moi !! (parait que j'ai apprci aussi!)

Bon moi comme je bois pas trop d'alcool je me fait pas ce genre de remde maison...

----------


## FirePrawn

Ta mre a bu du ricard enceinte de toi... Tout s'explique alors !  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ta mre a bu du ricard enceinte de toi... Tout s'explique alors !


Les littraires arrtez-moi si je dis une connerie mais c'est pas dans "Le meilleur des mondes" d'Aldous Huxley que les gens sont "crs" (plus de naissances naturelles ou presque) par catgories et que les plus "basses" catgories (ouvriers, etc...) ont de l'alcool injects dans le foetus ?  ::aie:: 
Le personnage principal est un homme d'une classe plus "haute" qui a eu un bug et qui a reu de l'alcool par erreur justement

----------


## shadowmoon

> le Ricard pur ... Test et approuv par ma mre en voyage lors d'une tourista ... enceinte de moi !! (parait que j'ai apprci aussi!


et voil comme on en arrive  lever de futur(e)s alcooliques ...



 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> et voil comme on en arrive  lever de futur(e)s alcooliques ...


 ah ben voil ce qui a d se passer pour moi  ::mouarf:: 


pour ta question Magic , je peux pas rpondre , j'tais une" matheuse"  ::mouarf:: ...

.personne ne peut rpondre ? ...il n'y a peut-tre pas de littraires sur ce forum  ::calim2::

----------


## lper

coucou, 
plus que 4 jours et enfin de belles vacances amplement mrites, cette fin d'anne a t assez stress, mme le week-end...
@Rothen : alcoolique et aimer le vin je sais pas si c'est pareil, moi aussi alors j en suis un car je ne pourrais pas apprcier un bon repas sans un verre de vin qui accompagne.
Sinon y en a qui partent skier ? Ici dans la Yaute y avait pas mal de neige mais avec ce temps pourri, faut je pense monter au dessus de 1800 pour en avoir de la bonne...poudreuse... ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> ...il n'y a peut-tre pas de littraires sur ce forum


si, si.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

Pas l aujourd'hui en runion toute la journe et pareil pour demain amusez vous bien !

----------


## Lady

> Bonjour !
> 
> Pas l aujourd'hui en runion toute la journe et pareil pour demain amusez vous bien !


Ou ou runion a cette poque de l'anne = repas de nol ou tout le monde fini bourr a 15h et c'est donc impossible de reprendre le boulot !!!

(bon Je rigole c'est possible car j'ai une vrai runion cet aprm)

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous etes en meilleure forme que moi ...et comme je ne suis jamais malade , je ne supporte pas  ::?:  et au lieu de rester tranquille  la maison , je sors comme d'habitude  :;):  oui , c'est pas comme c que ca va s'arranger  ::mouarf::  ...et cerise sur le gateau , j'ai plus de voix ... ::calim2::  bon , ca finira bien par s'arranger  :;): 




> si, si.


et tu peux pas rpondre  la question de Magic ??  ::roll:: 

bonne runion Lady  :;):  mais 15 H pas facile ..ils auraient mieux fait de la faire le matin , vous tes en meilleure forme  ::mouarf:: 

Pour Laurent  ::zoubi::  , je te souhaite de bonnes vacances ..profites en un max , ca peut faire que du bien  :;): 

en ce qui concerne le ski cette anne 3 bandes de copains m'ont inscrite directe  ...au bout de la 3eme fois , je vais tre au top ..pour le vin chaud  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , d'autres partent au ski ??

----------


## magicbisous-nours

A priori on part avec un couple d'amis faire le jour de l'an dans des igloos (qu'on aura construit)

----------


## lper

> Pour Laurent  , je te souhaite de bonnes vacances ..profites en un max , ca peut faire que du bien


Merci ! ::ccool::  ::zoubi::  J'espre dcouvrir de nouveaux coins en Suisse(Valais ou les Grisons), partir n'importe o avec ma seconde fille et s'arrter dans un coin  l'improviste...

----------


## shadowmoon

> runion a cette poque de l'anne = repas de nol ou tout le monde fini bourr a 15h et c'est donc impossible de reprendre le boulot !!!


a dpend de lintitul et surtout de l'heure de la runion. Par exemple, "Staff Meeting  11 h 45" a peut veiller certains soupons.

C'est prvu avec les collgues pour vendredi midi : combo repas "de noel" + "fin du monde" => du coup, l, j'essaye de reprer, le plus discrtement possible, des endroits pour faire une sieste tranquille  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> et tu peux pas rpondre  la question de Magic ??


magicbisous-nours a raison.  :;): 




> sinon , d'autres partent au ski ??


Pas prvu dans l'immdiat mais j'irai peut tre vers le mois de fvrier.  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> sinon , d'autres partent au ski ??


Oui du 30 dcembre au 2 janvier, avec des amis, on va se "poser"  Arc 1800

----------


## Loceka

> l, j'essaye de reprer, le plus discrtement possible, des endroits pour faire une sieste tranquille


Suffit de lire un Gaston, aprs t'auras plein d'ides.  ::P:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Suffit de lire un Gaston, aprs t'auras plein d'ides.


Hlas, je ne suis pas dans des bureaux, je suis au milieu d'un atelier  ::calim2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Hlas, je ne suis pas dans des bureaux, je suis au milieu d'un atelier


Sinon tu peux lire les "Lonard" : le Disciple te donnera plein d'ides lui aussi  ::ccool::

----------


## Lung

> a dpend de lintitul et surtout de l'heure de la runion. Par exemple, "Staff Meeting  11 h 45" a peut veiller certains soupons.


Pas avec mes chefs. Pour eux, midi, c'est  partir de 1h00 (standing oblige).
 ::?:

----------


## rothen

> A priori on part avec un couple d'amis faire le jour de l'an dans des igloos (qu'on aura construit)


 tu plaisantes l ..ou tu es srieux ?? 

pour le ski , c'est vrai , ca fait du bien de s'oxygner au moins 1 fois par an en allant en faire ..enfin quand on peut y aller ...moi ca fait sr 2 ans que j'y suis pas alle ...la reprise va pas tre facile  :;):  ..sauf pour le vin chaud avec tous les entrainements aux marchs de Nol  ::mouarf::  

au fait , il y a du vin chaud dans tous ou c'est spcial  l'est ??

PS : merci Deadpool d'avoir confirm ..j'aurai encore appris quelque chose  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

> tu plaisantes l ..ou tu es srieux ??


Je pense que c'est serieux  ::): 

J'ai moi mme fait un igloo avec des amis puis on a dormi dedans. Ca prend quelques heures de travail mais c'est assez simple  faire au final et mine de rien il fait pas trs froid  l'interieur.

----------


## Bovino

La petite news du matin : l'Allemagne pas prte au mariage pour tous !
 ::fleche::  La zoophilie interdite en Allemagne pour protger les animaux

Y a quand mme des malades...  ::cfou::

----------


## Loceka

> Y a quand mme des malades...


Clair !
Franchement, si l'animal est consentant, je vois pas le problme !

Ah, tu voulais peut-tre dire le contraire ? :-p

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> tu plaisantes l ..ou tu es srieux ??


Ben en fait j'tais srieux mais c'est tomb  l'eau  ::?: 

du coup on s'est rabattus sur la soire organise dans des thermes o on va de temps en temps prs de Brianon

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par rothen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par magicbisous-nours
> ...


A cause du rchauffement climatique ?  ::koi::

----------


## Alvaten

> Aprs une soire, un gars ramne sa copine, Giselle, chez elle, dans un quartier trs hupp.
> Ils sont  la veille de s'embrasser pour se dire bonne nuit devant la porte d'entre, lorsque le gars commence  se sentir excit.
> Avec un air confiant, il se penche vers elle en souriant, une main accole sur le mur, et lui dit:
> - Chrie, me ferais-tu une pipe ?
> Horrifie, elle rpond :
> - Es-tu malade ? Mes parents pourraient nous voir !
> - Oh alleeez ! Qui va nous voir  cette heure ? demande-t-il d'une voix dj haletante.
> - Non, s'il te plat. Imagines-tu si on se fait prendre ? La fille du juge local se doit d'tre exemplaire !
> - Oooh alleeez! Il n'y a personne aux alentours, ils dorment tous.
> ...





> Aux portes du paradis, un nouvel arrivant commence son rcit:
> - Cela faisait un certain temps que je souponnais ma femme davoir une relation extra conjugale. Je suis donc rentre chez moi  limproviste et videmment, je l'ai trouv compltement nue sur le lit. Jai immdiatement fouill l'appartement pour trouver le coupable. En vain. Et puis, je me suis souvenu qu'habitant le 15me tage d'une tour, nous disposions d'un petit balcon. J'ai donc ouvert la porte-fentre et c'est la que j'ai vu cet homme suspendu dans le vide et s'agrippant  la rambarde du balcon. Je lui ai pitin les mains pour qu'il tombe, mais il tenait bon. Alors je suis parti chercher un marteau. A grands coups sur chaque main, il a fini par lcher prise. Mais un arbre a amorti sa chute. Voyant qu 'il bougeait encore, j'ai attrap le rfrigrateur de la cuisine et je l'ai fait basculer sur cet individu. L 'effort a t si violent que j'ai succomb  une crise cardiaque. Et donc me voil.
> - Ah bon ! Rpond St Pierre passionn.
> - C 'est bon vous tes admis au paradis.Un second homme se prsente peu aprs et commence  raconter l'histoire de sa mort a St Pierre:
> - Voyez-vous, dbute-t-il, j'tais en train de repeindre mon balcon au 17eme tage d'une tour. Mon tabouret a vacill et j'ai bascul dans le vide. Mais j'ai eu la possibilit de me rattraper  un balcon, deux tages plus bas. Je pensais tre sauv quand le propritaire de ce balcon a commenc  me pitiner les mains puis  me casser les doigts  coups de marteau. Il tait fou furieux que je maccroche  son balcon. Et pire, lorsque j'ai lche prise, comme je ne suis pas mort tout de suite, il m'a balanc son frigo sur la tte pour machever.St Pierre :
> - Oui, j'ai entendu parler de cette histoire, vous pouvez entrer au paradis.Un troisime homme arrive et entame, lui aussi, son rcit  St Pierre:
> - Franchement, je ne sais pas comment c'est arriv ! Jtais cach  poil dans un frigo et me voil !!!

----------


## rothen

> La petite news du matin : l'Allemagne pas prte au mariage pour tous !
>  La zoophilie interdite en Allemagne pour protger les animaux
> 
> Y a quand mme des malades...


 c'est clair ...faut vraiment tre malade pour faire ce genre de choses  ::?: 

ce qui m'a surtout marqu c'est le nombre de personnes attires par les animaux : 100.000 ...je trouve ca norme 

merci Alvaten  ::zoubi::  pour tes blagues , j'adore la 1ere  ::lol:: 

sinon , vu qu'on est bientt le 21  :;): ,autre sujet , je me souviens plus si on l'avait abord ou pas ...mais j'aime bien la faon dont il est prsent  ::mouarf:: 



bon , c'est sr , ca va pas vous tonner  ::mouarf:: ...moi j'y crois 

et vous ?

----------


## Lady

Hello !!

Tout juste lu sur google actu :




> D'aprs une tude publie dans Journal of Communication et mene par des chercheurs amricains, les personnes prsentant un annulaire (4e doigt) bien plus long que l'index (2e doigt) seraient plus agressives.


Alors tes vous un ange tout doux ou un diable violent?

(je serais plutt cot ange.)

Sinon pour ta question Rothen : perso je suis plus dans une optique de rincarnation, transformation / volution vers autre chose que l'image du Paradis / Enfer.

----------


## ManusDei

1mm plus long, c'est bien plus long ou pas ?

----------


## sevyc64

> c'est clair ...faut vraiment tre malade pour faire ce genre de choses 
> 
> ce qui m'a surtout marqu c'est le nombre de personnes attires par les animaux : 100.000 ...je trouve ca norme


Oh tu sais, les paysans sur le Larzac ou dans les alpages l't, qui passent plusieurs mois sans voir une femme, il y a bien quelques chvres ou quelques brebis qui doivent y passer de temps en temps.
Et les femmes qui se retrouvent seules mais avec un chien, c'est certainement pas une majorit, mais c'est pas une lgende urbaine pour toutes. Derrire des stores ferms on ne sais pas tout ce qui s'y passe. Et c'est aussi bien parfois.

Personnellement, ce que je trouve choquant, c'est pas tant ces pratiques, mais plutt que les dites associations, soit disant de protection des animaux, arrivent  faire passer de telles lois (qui ne sont pas des plus fondamentales), mais n'ont aucun pouvoir contre le lobbying des chasseurs, par exemple, qui ne reprsente mme pas 1% de la population, ou contre l'hbergement des animaux dans des chenils totalement insalubres, ou autres joyeusets du genre.

----------


## Bovino

> le lobbying des chasseurs


 ::koi:: 

Je crois que tu oublies que les chasseurs ont un rle trs important pour viter la prolifration du gibier.
D'ailleurs, chaque fdration de chasse possde, pour le gros gibier, par saison un nombre de "colliers" dterminant le nombre de btes qu'ils peuvent abattre !
D'autre part, je pense que pour un animal, il est "prfrable" de tomber sous les balles des chasseurs que dans un abattoir !

Il n'y a pas de "lobby des chasseurs" mais un rle de rgulation de la chasse qui est trs important.

----------


## rothen

oui , Yves , tu as raison pour beaucoup de choses , mais en ce qui concerne la chasse , je suis de l'avis de Didier  :;): 




> Il n'y a pas de "lobby des chasseurs" mais un rle de rgulation de la chasse qui est trs important.


chez nous a devient grave , voil le genre de choses qui arrivent rgulirement en plein lotissement 



et surtout ils deviennent dangereux , ils traversent villages et routes ...je crois que je vous ai dj racont qu'il y a peu , dans un village ,j'ai  juste eu le temps de freiner  et la meute est passe devant moi ... quelques secondes prs , ils passaient sur la voiture  ::mouarf:: 

l il y en a vraiment de trop , faut que les chasseurs rgulent  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

> Je crois que tu oublies que les chasseurs ont un rle trs important pour viter la prolifration du gibier.
> D'ailleurs, chaque fdration de chasse possde, pour le gros gibier, par saison un nombre de "colliers" dterminant le nombre de btes qu'ils peuvent abattre !
> D'autre part, je pense que pour un animal, il est "prfrable" de tomber sous les balles des chasseurs que dans un abattoir !
> 
> Il n'y a pas de "lobby des chasseurs" mais un rle de rgulation de la chasse qui est trs important.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais ce n'est pas le discours en gnral des dfenseurs des animaux (dont je ne fais pas parti et que je ne cautionne pas aveuglment)
Et si, il y a bien un lobbying des chasseurs, mme s'il est trs certainement beaucoup moins puissant (faute d'effectifs sans doute) qu'il n'a pu l'tre dans les annes 70-80.

La seule chose que je reprocherais aux chasseurs, c'est de nous emmerder le dimanche en nous empchant de profiter de la campagne paisiblement en famille. Personnellement, je suis partisan d'interdire la chasse le Dimanche.

----------


## giragu03

Un petit bonjour trs rapide.
Rothen, rassure-toi, tout va bien. Je suis pas mal occup donc je n'ai pas pu venir ces derniers temps.
Une petite chanson vite fait pour la journe, vu que je vois que vous parlez de chasse :


Bonne journe.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai envie d'un bon civet de chevreuille avec vons nnerie  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> J'ai envie d'un bon civet de chevreuille avec vons nnerie


Je t'accompagne, mais sans les fautes !  ::aie:: 
@giragu03: merci pour ce souvenir d'un petit garon en culotte courte... ::): avec des bretelles de l'poque... ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

@Lady : sisi deux jours de meeting pour dgrossir des specs, j'peux te dire qu'hier soir j'avais perdu mes neurones  ::aie:: 
Vivement ce soir !

----------


## rothen

coucou Guillaume  ::zoubi::  ah quand mme des nouvelles , je m'inquitais moi  ::calim2::  ..bon , si tout va bien tant mieux , tu dois tre dbord par ta maison , c'est normal  :;): 

pour Laurent  ::zoubi::  , c'est toi le petit garon en culotte courte...avec des bretelles  ::mouarf:: ...

allez , sois sympa : une photo ...en cadeau de Nol  ::calim2::  ca me ferait du bien , j'ai moins l'occasion de rire en ce moment  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> pour Laurent  , c'est toi le petit garon en culotte courte...avec des bretelles ...
> 
> allez , sois sympa : une photo ...en cadeau de Nol  ca me ferait du bien , j'ai moins l'occasion de rire en ce moment


Dj que mes parents ont revendu mes bretelles dans un vide-grenier ::calim2::  et que c'est mon meilleur pote qui les a achetes... ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  il se fout bien de moi avec a en plus.... ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2:: 

Bon si je retrouve une photo, pas de problme mais faut que je retrouve chez mes parents ! ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> coucou Guillaume  ah quand mme des nouvelles , je m'inquitais moi  ..bon , si tout va bien tant mieux , tu dois tre dbord par ta maison , c'est normal


Coucou Rothen,
Je me doutais que tu allais te poser des questions (je ne pensais pas que tu irais jusqu' t'inquiter quand mme...  ::zoubi:: ), c'est bien pour a que je suis revenu faire un petit coucou rapide.
Ce n'est pas tellement la maison (mme si a occupe beaucoup le temps libre), mais plutt un pic de travail.
Je vous remets la chanson du jour (je l'avais mise il y a quelques semaines, au cas o j'oublie pour aujourd'hui) :


Bonne fin du monde  tous  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Ah super  ::ccool::  Guillaume  ::zoubi::  pour la chanson , je l'avais justement en tte en me disant que c'tait le sujet du jour  :;): ..par contre , je savais pas du tout qui pouvait bien la chanter  ::roll::  d'ailleurs mme si je connais bien la chanson , lui , ne me dit rien du tout  ::?: 

bon , alors ,puisque c'est pour aujourd'hui ,  vous avez prvu de faire quelle folie ?

que peux-t-on prvoir quand on se dit que c'est notre dernier jour , qu'est-ce qui serait le plus important pour vous ??

----------


## lper

Coucou ::zoubi:: ,
chez nous on commence  prparer l'apro.  ::wow:: 
Bonne fin du monde  tous !

----------


## Bovino

A Nice, ils ont trouv une bonne ide...  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ah super  Guillaume  pour la chanson , je l'avais justement en tte en me disant que c'tait le sujet du jour ..par contre , je savais pas du tout qui pouvait bien la chanter  d'ailleurs mme si je connais bien la chanson , lui , ne me dit rien du tout


Son autre grand succs, c'est "Fais-moi un signe".
Pas de folie pour moi aujourd'hui.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

Bon, il parait que c'est la fin du monde.

Chez moi elle a commence il y a 1h environ. Tempte de tous les diables, beaucoup de vent, il parait que l'on peut atteindre les 80km/h mais pas de pluie (pour le moment).

Demain et dimanche prvu jusqu' 21C. Nol chouette, Pques sous la couette !!!

----------


## Lady

Moi je sent que ma fin du monde a va tre sur la route tout  l'heure ... j'ai 200 m a faire sur le tout dbut de L'A1  la sortie de Lille je vais mettre autant de temps que le reste de mon trajet !!

Et ne parlons pas de demain ou je me tappe Lille / sud de la rgion parisienne (donc A1 A4 A86 A6) seule avec ma fille de 16 mois  l'arrire oh oh oh !!!

----------


## rothen

Bon , pour l'instant ..rien de spcial ..mais il n'est pas minuit  ::mouarf:: 

Pour laurent   ::zoubi::  , je vois que vous tes bien quips pour couper le saucisson  :;): 

Merci Didier  ::zoubi::  pour le lien ...j'ai pas de chance , a fait quand mme un peu loin de chez moi  ::mouarf::  ..en tous cas , je trouve l'ide trs sympatique , voir si elle pourra se faire ou pas ..si quelqu'un russit  savoir si ca c'est fait ou pas , sympa de le mettre , j'aimerai savoir  :;): 

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi:: pour l'info , en effet je connais aussi cette autre chanson ..tiens , je vais aller l'couter   :;): 

pour Yves  ::zoubi:: , ca a donn quoi ta tempte ? j'avais rien vu la-dessus dans les prvisions mto ? ..pour la temprature , en tous cas moi ce temps  Nol , ca m'arrange bien ...je peux me dplacer sans pb  :;): 

Bon courage sur la route Lady  :;): ..c'est sr qu'au point de vue circulation , ce WE va tre terrible ...bon courage  tous ceux qui doivent prendre la route ..et soyez prudent  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Chez moi pas grand chose. Il n'y a plus de feuilles sur les arbres, quelques branches mortes par terre. Aprs  l'extrieur, je sais pas, j'ai pas cout les infos.

Le vent calm, on a de la pluie.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

A Grenoble il fait grand beau

----------


## Rachel

qui veut du soleil berrichon ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

jour spcial aujourd'hui ..alors je vous prsente mon sapin de Nol prfr 



une bonne ide de recyclage non ? 

et je souhaite un 


prenez bien soin de vous ..bonnes ftes  tous ...

----------


## Auteur

Bonnes ftes Rothen.  ::kiss::

----------


## Rachel

bonnes ftes  ::kiss::   ::rose::

----------


## rothen

merci Auteur  ::zoubi:: , merci Yannick  ::zoubi::  ca m'a fait trs plaisir que vous y pensiez  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Coucou Rothen,
J'espre que le Pre Nol a t gnreux avec toi.
Aujourd'hui, on va avoir une coupure internet au travail (je ne sais pas combien de temps a va durer, mais il est probable que je ne puisse pas repasser de la journe).
Une chanson de Nol pour vous (classique parmi les classiques  :;):  :


Et une autre que j'aime beaucoup (et qu'on entend un peu moins...) :


 ::zoubi:: 

EDIT : Il est 21h38, toujours pas de rponse  ::(:  Vous n'avez pas survcu  la fin du monde ou vous tes encore en train de digrer vos repas de Nol ?

EDIT 2 : 27/12/12, 7h47... Toujours seul au monde sur ce sujet  ::(: . Une chanson que j'ai en tte depuis quelques jours (pour info, paroles de Guy Carlier) :



EDIT 3 : 28/12/12, 7h42... Je suis toujours tout seul sur le sujet, donc une chanson  propos : 



EDIT 4 : 28/12/12, 23h25... Toujours pas d'amis sur le sujet  ::triste::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

dsole de vous avoir laiss tomber entre ces ftes ..mais compltement dborde avec toutes les invitations que j'ai t oblige d'accepter  ::mouarf:: 

merci Guillaume   ::zoubi::  pour tes chansons ..ca a mis un peu de gait dans le post  :;): 

alors en ce jour spcial je souhaite  tous un 


plein de bonnes choses  vous pour cette nouvelle anne ...

----------


## Rachel

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> dsole de vous avoir laiss tomber entre ces ftes ..mais compltement dborde avec toutes les invitations que j'ai t oblige d'accepter 
> 
> merci Guillaume   pour tes chansons ..ca a mis un peu de gait dans le post 
> 
> alors en ce jour spcial je souhaite  tous un 
> 
> 
> plein de bonnes choses  vous pour cette nouvelle anne ...


Edit 1/1/13 0h05 : 
toi aussi ! bounan 2013  ::kiss::   ::rose::

----------


## Auteur

Un petit coucou pour vous souhaiter une bonne et heureuse anne 2013. Mes meilleurs voeux.

----------


## sevyc64

Bonne annes  tous  ::lahola::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous et bonne anne 2013 !
Je vous propose, ce matin, le clip d'une chanson que j'avais dj mise (mais le clip n'tait pas sorti  l'poque...) : "Aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer" de Marie Louva :


Bonne journe  tous.

----------


## Lady

Bonjour  tous et BONNE ANNEE !!

Moi de retour au boulot !!!  ::cry:: 

Mais bon aller on se motive !

Rsolution de l'anne pour moi et mon mari : reprendre en main notre alimentation et retrouver la forme.
1 re application : un chien en fvrier !! Fini les week end en pyjama  vgter devant le pc !! (un colet d'cosse (Lassie) mle qui a priori se prnommera Hars (oui on a rajout un H car 2012 anne de H))

Bon sinon comme cado j'ai eu ma fille qui marche !! bon elle fait pas encore le 20km marche mais chaque jour un pas de plus !!! 

Aller go travailler !

----------


## Deadpool

Bonne et heureuse anne 2013!  ::ccool:: 

Fini 2012, l'anne de la lose.
Place  2013 l'anne de la ...  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Bonne et heureuse anne 2013! 
> 
> Fini 2012, l'anne de la lose.
> Place  2013 l'anne de la ...


chaise ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

nan, l'anne du trapze.

(Beaux nns  tous et  toutes)

----------


## giragu03

> nan, l'anne du trapze.
> 
> (Beaux nns  tous et  toutes)


Tu aurais au moins pu rester sur des noms fminins...
Falaise ? Braise ? Corrze ? Synthse ? (j'arrte d'en chercher, mais il y en a beaucoup...)

----------


## rothen

Ah super sympa tous vos voeux de bonne anne ..ca me fait vraiment plaisir et je vous en remercie  ::zoubi:: 
pas le temps d'tre avec vous aujourd'hui ..mais demain ou au pire aprs demain je prendrai le temps pour vous 

en attendant  part Lady qui l'a dit ( bon choix  :;):  ), quelles sont vos bonnes rsolutions pour 2013 ..moi je vous dirai demain ..pas encore vraiment dcid  ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne prendrais pas de bonnes rsolutions cette anne, comme l'an dernier. Comme a, au 1er Janvier suivant, je constate que je n'ai chou dans aucune de mes bonnes rsolutions.  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne prendrais pas de bonnes rsolutions cette anne, comme l'an dernier. Comme a, au 1er Janvier suivant, je constate que je n'ai chou dans aucune de mes bonnes rsolutions.


Je fais pareil. C'est fou comme on arrive  tenir nos rsolutions dans ces cas-l... C'est vraiment le meilleur moyen d'y arriver  ::ccool::

----------


## shadowmoon

> quelles sont vos bonnes rsolutions pour 2013


Aucune rsolution, par contre j'aimerais bien ne plus tre clibataire.

----------


## ManusDei

Il y a un pub qui tourne en ce moment  la tl, sur ce sujet, avec un site nomm (par qui ?) site de l'anne 2012. D'ailleurs on en a dj parl sur cette discussion  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hizin

"machin" de l'anne, c'est juste un label priv payant. Il faut payer pour pouvoir se mettre en lice, et pouvoir tre compar  d'autres produits du mme type pour ensuite avoir la "chance" de pouvoir apposer le label sur les produits.

En bref : c'est un label purement marketing,  ignorer.

Bonne anne  tous aussi.
De mon ct, quelques petites rsolution, qui auront intrt  tre tenues ...

----------


## Nhaps

BONNE ANNEE ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

ME VOILA DE RETOUR ( POUR VOUS JOUER DE MAUVAIS TOUR )

----------


## Lady

> BONNE ANNEE ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 
> 
> ME VOILA DE RETOUR ( POUR VOUS JOUER DE MAUVAIS TOUR )


B A  toi ...

Et voil que j'ai la chanson de pokmon dans la tte ... alalalala

----------


## Auteur

> BONNE ANNEE ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 
> 
> ME VOILA DE RETOUR ( POUR VOUS JOUER DE MAUVAIS TOUR )


il manque un "s"  la fin de "tour" du coup, mme pas peur

 ::pastaper::

----------


## rothen

Bon , ben vous avez raison ..le mieux c'est de ne pas prendre de bonnes rsolutions ..c'est le plus sr moyen de les tenir  :;): ...

vous  tes toujours de bon conseil  ::mouarf:: 

moi , je sais pas comment ca se fait , je suis dborde cette anne , mme pas encore rpondu  tous les voeux ...on doit devenir moins performant avec l'age  ::fou:: 

je me demandais si ca serait pas une bonne ide de faire une pause d'un mois ou 2 dans ce post ..ca permettrait de casser la routine ..et on pourrait le reprendre si l'on se manque ..vous en pensez quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> je me demandais si ca serait pas une bonne ide de faire une pause d'un mois ou 2 dans ce post ..ca permettrait de casser la routine ..et on pourrait le reprendre si l'on se manque ..vous en pensez quoi ? [/SIZE][/COLOR]


cette ide est NULLE !  ::calim2:: 

On est la pour battre du record de DVP =D

PS : il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de messages ces dernieres semaines pour cause de fete, ca a fait un peu une pause non ?  ::):

----------


## rothen

Rves pas , on ne battra jamais le record de DVP ..et de toutes faons c'est pas mon but ...

moi , ce qui me plait c'est vous retrouver et papoter avec vous ..et en dernier faut avouer , il n'y a plus le mme entrain ...des 2 cots  ::(:  c'est pour ca que je pense qu'une coupure pour recharger les batteries nous ferait du bien  :;):  , on se retrouvera avec plus de plaisir  ...c'est sr , ca peut mener aussi  la fin du post ..mais je crois qu'il faut prendre le risque ...

bon , les autres , vous en pensez quoi ?? ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> bon , les autres , vous en pensez quoi ??


A mon avis un arrt complet n'est pas envisageable, pour plusieurs raisons :

1) Cette "discussion" risque de tomber dans les "profondeurs" de la taverne (ie tre relgue en page 3, puis 4, puis 5, puis ...)

2) Vu le nombre d'intervenants et leurs caractres, certain(e)s ne pourront pas sempcher de venir crire quelques mots et d'autres se sentiront "obligs" de rpondre

3) selon moi, la "baisse de rgime" actuelle est due aux ftes de fin d'annes. Une fois que tout le monde s'en sera plus ou moins remis, et sera rentr de vacances, le "rythme" des interventions devrait sacclrer (prvoir une autre baisse d'activit pour les vacances scolaires de fvrier)  

4) a serait dommage de sarrter en si bon chemin, mme si c'est juste pour un (petit) moment (les 5 000 ne sont pas si loin)

5) Parce que  !!!!  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

[edit] 6) Dans 1 mois tu ftes tes 1 an parmi nous[/edit]

----------


## ManusDei

> 2) Vu le nombre d'intervenants et leurs caractres, certain(e)s ne pourront pas sempcher de venir crire quelques mots et d'autres se sentiront "obligs" de rpondre


Oui.

----------


## lper

Bonjour et bonne anne  tous !  ::zoubi:: 

bon ben a fait du bien les vacances, mais c'est toujours dur de reprendre...
Voici 2 photos des alpes suisses, ce clbre sommet est hlas cach par les nuages, quelqu'un a reconnu le village dans lequel ne circulent que des vhicules lectriques ?

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous.

Rothen, je suis plutt oppos  ton ide d'arrter compltement... Aprs, je crois qu'il ne faut pas se sentir (que ce soit toi ou quelqu'un d'autre) oblig de venir poster (pour dire de poster) et viser le record pour dire de battre le record (ce que certains semblent vouloir faire) prsente  mon avis peu d'intrt (d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas dans cette optique, sinon je n'aurais jamais dit mon message la semaine dernire).

Il est probable que, si le sujet s'arrte, je reperdrai l'habitude de passer sur Dveloppez et donc le jour o tu recommenceras, je ne serai probablement pas l (maintenant, tu es libre de faire ce que tu veux et je ne suis pas irremplaable). La semaine passe, je me suis senti vraiment seul.

Je n'avais pas post durant quelques semaines faute de temps, mais pas par manque d'entrain. Par contre, je commence  tre  cours d'ides de chansons (non pas que je n'en connaisse pas d'autres, mais elles ne sont pas forcment appropries ou pas forcment disponibles en vido...) donc il se peut que je rduise un petit peu la frquence  laquelle je vous mets des chansons.

Mais quand mme pour aujourd'hui, une petite chanson : quand il y a une conversation, a me fait penser  des chansons et  partir d'une je passe  l'autre et hop, a donne une chanson sympa  mettre ici (pour info, la chanson du dpart, c'tait "T'en va pas" d'Elsa, moins sympa pour gayer le sujet).
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jElpErva5WY"]Elsa & Glenn Medeiros- Un Roman d'Amiti (Clip Officiel) - YouTube[/ame]

Bon retour parmi nous Lper.

Si je comprends bien, Rothen, tu as suivi la technique de ManusDei et de moi-mme pour tre certaine de tenir toutes tes rsolutions 2013... En voil une bonne rsolution  ::D: 

Bon aprs-midi.

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour et bonne anne  tous ! 
> 
> bon ben a fait du bien les vacances, mais c'est toujours dur de reprendre...
> Voici 2 photos des alpes suisses, ce clbre sommet est hlas cach par les nuages, quelqu'un a reconnu le village dans lequel ne circulent que des vhicules lectriques ?


Zermatt?!

Et le sommet, c'est le Cervin si ma mmoire ne me fait pas dfaut.  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Zermatt?!
> 
> Et le sommet, c'est le Cervin si ma mmoire ne me fait pas dfaut.


Yep !!  ::bravo::  ou Matterhorn  en allemand...T'es dj allez Deadpool ? (moi c'tait la premire fois).

merci giragu03 !  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Yep !!  ou Matterhorn  en allemand...T'es dj allez Deadpool ? (moi c'tait la premire fois).


Yep j'ai eu l'occasion de skier dans le coin.

Superbe rgion! 

En mme temps, en Suisse, je sais pas s'il existe des coins moches.  ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

> En mme temps, en Suisse, je sais pas s'il existe des coins moches


En cherchant bien, on doit pouvoir tomber sur une vielle zone industrielle ou un truc dans le genre non ?

----------


## Auteur

> bon , les autres , vous en pensez quoi ??


Rothen, dans 1 mois tu ftes tes 1 an parmi nous et tu veux nous lcher ?  ::cry::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rothen, dans 1 mois tu ftes tes 1 an parmi nous et tu veux nous lcher ?


Merci de nous rappeler cet anniversaire, (que je n'avais pas remarqu)  je l'ajoute dans la liste des raisons que j'ai prcdemment crite.

----------


## Nhaps

> Rothen, dans 1 mois tu ftes tes 1 an parmi nous et tu veux nous lcher ?


C'est tellement mignon que j'en verse une larmiche  ::piou::

----------


## rothen

> Rothen, dans 1 mois tu ftes tes 1 an parmi nous et tu veux nous lcher ?


 MDR , c'est dingue a ..tu trouves toujours les mots qu'il faut   ::kiss:: ..moi qui fte tout , je vais quand mme pas louper ca  ::mouarf:: 

alors , non , non , je vous lche pas , j'ai d avoir un coup de mou ce matin ..j'ai annul mon RV galant de ce soir , n'tait plus tente par la nouvelle voiture que je rvais hier d'acheter ..et failli fermer ce post ...en fait je crois surtout que j'ai un peu trop fait de rveillons ..besoin de repos  ::mouarf:: ...

bon , ca y est c'est bon , on est reparti pour le post  :;): ..pour la voiture , j'en rve  nouveau  :;): ..bon , juste perdu pour le RV ..mais du coup  ..j'en aurai dix demain  ::mouarf:: 

et pour fter a ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0"]PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (?????) M/V - YouTube[/ame]

oui , je sais , je l'ai dj mise ..mais j'adore  ::wow::

----------


## Auteur

> oui , je sais , je l'ai dj mise ..mais j'adore


suis-je le seul  ne pas avoir cd,  ne pas l'avoir encore cout ?  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> je le seul  ne pas avoir cd,  ne pas l'avoir encore cout ?


Je sais pas comment tu as fait car mme sans le vouloir il a t impossible d'y chapper

----------


## Rachel

> je le seul  ne pas avoir cd,  ne pas l'avoir encore cout ?


toi parler un franais bon  ::pastaper::

----------


## Auteur

> Je sais pas comment tu as fait car mme sans le vouloir il a t impossible d'y chapper


je n'ai jamais cliqu sur le lien tout simplement  ::mrgreen:: 





> toi parler un franais bon


moi avoir corrig  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Bonjour,

Je ne l'ai pas non plus regard sur le net mais pourtant je la connait presque par coeur : par la tlvision ou chez la nounou de ma fille... Un soir je suis arriv et ma fille se trmoussait dessus, elle m'a mme snob ce soir l !!!!

----------


## Nhaps

HEEEEEEEYYYYY SEXYYYY LADYYYYY

----------


## FirePrawn

Bien le bonjour  tous les cingls  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Meilleurs vux  tous !

----------


## shadowmoon

Tout comme Auteur, je n'ai jamais regard le clip en entier (juste quelques extraits de 10 / 15 secondes). De plus, je ne l'ai jamais coute dans son intgralit, juste quelques (pas assez  ::mrgreen:: ) courts passages, car j'coute trs peu les radio "classiques"( cherie fm, nrj, virgin, france inter, rtl ...) : je prfre me "brancher" sur des web radio spcialises dans certains styles.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Bonne anne  tous !
Pour moi les rsolutions c'est de ne commencer ni  boire ni  fumer comme a pas difficile  tenir :p

Pour rconcilier Gagnam Style et DVP voici une parodie faite par Le centre Johnson de la NASA :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sar5WT76kE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sar5WT76kE[/ame]

----------


## ManusDei

> Tout comme Auteur, je n'ai jamais regard le clip en entier (juste quelques extraits de 10 / 15 secondes). De plus, je ne l'ai jamais coute dans son intgralit, juste quelques (pas assez ) courts passages,


Je pense qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'intrt  l'couter sans l'image  ::mrgreen::  
Et si t'as 5 minutes  "perdre", le clip est  voir au moins une fois.

----------


## shadowmoon

> si t'as 5 minutes  "perdre", le clip est  voir au moins une fois.


5 mn c'est long pour un clip, et les extraits que j'ai vu me suffisent, je ne suis pas fan du style "un grand n'importe quoi"  la LMFAO ou Lady Gaga.

----------


## sevyc64

> Deux jeunes fiancs sortent au restaurant pour le rveillon du nouvel an. Au moment du dessert, le serveur dpose sur leur table deux morceaux de gteau, un petit et un grand. La jeune fiance dit  son amoureux :
> - Vas-y sers toi !
> Il donne alors le petit morceau  sa fiance et garde le gros pour lui.
> Franchement, lui dit sa fiance, tu es impoli!
> - Pourquoi ?
> - Tu prends le gros morceau et tu me laisse le petit!
> - Et toi qu'aurais-tu fait  ma place ?
> - J'aurais pris le petit et je t'aurais donn le gros.
> - Mais de quoi te plains-tu alors ? tu l'as eu ton petit morceau !


Ben c'est vrai, quoi! jamais contentes !

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: Humour (trs) noir, limite trash ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 




> Un mec se pointe chez le garagiste :
> - Vous pouvez rparer ma roue ?
> - Bien sur ... Oh! Comment vous avez fait pour crever cette roue comme a ?
> - J'ai roul sur une bouteille.
> - Vous l'aviez pas vue ?
> - Non, le mec l'avait dans la poche.





> Moi je voudrais mourir comme mon grand-pre, il est mort pendant son sommeil, il n'a rien senti, a c'est une belle mort ! Je ne voudrais pas surtout pas mourir en paniquant, en gesticulant et en criant comme tous les autres dans sa voiture...





> Quel est le plus dur a mixer dans un lgume ?
> La chaise roulante





> Martin tait sur son lit de mort. Sa femme Martine, gardait une chandelle  ses cots. Elle tenait sa main fragile et des larmes coulaient sur son visage pendant qu'elle lui rcitait des prires. Martin la regarda et sa bouche fragile, s'entrouvrit :
> - Martine, ma chrie, je t'aime.
> Elle lui rpondit :
> - Reposes-toi, ne perds pas tes forces  essayer de parler.
> - Martine, dit-il avec sa voix fatigue, je dois me confesser.
> - Mais tu n'as pas  te confesser, rpondit sa femme. Tout est correct ! Essaie de dormir.
> - Non ! Non ! Je dois mourir en paix, lui rpondit Martin. Et pour ce faire, je dois te l'avouer... j'ai couch avec ta soeur, ta meilleure amie, sa meilleure amie, et ta mre.
> - Je sais, rpondit Martine. Maintenant reposes-toi et laisses le poison faire effet.





> C'est un samedi aprs-midi en salle de permanence, le pion surveille les lves en colle. Au bout d'un moment, pour contenir son ennui, le surveillant fait le tour des lves pour connatre le motif de leur punition.
> - Ben moi, dit le premier, j'ai fum aux chiottes.
> - Effectivement c'est mrit.
> - Moi, dit le suivant, j'ai pas rendu mes devoirs.
> - Effectivement, c'est mrit.
> - Moi, dit un autre, j'ai jet du carton par la fentre.
> L le pion se dit intrieurement que la punition est bien svre. Il hsite mme  le laisser repartir... A ce moment, on entend taper  la porte. Le pion ouvre la porte et constern il voit un lve allong par terre avec du sang partout. Affol, il lui demande :
> - Oh mon dieu ! Il faut aller  l'infirmerie, quel est ton nom ?
> - Ducarton, M'sieur





> Un grand malade chez son mdecin:
> -Docteur, soyez franc avec moi, combien de temps me reste t il  vivre?
> -10
> -10 mois?
> -9, 8, 7...

----------


## Deadpool

> Tout comme Auteur, je n'ai jamais regard le clip en entier (juste quelques extraits de 10 / 15 secondes). De plus, je ne l'ai jamais coute dans son intgralit, juste quelques (pas assez ) courts passages, car j'coute trs peu les radio "classiques"( cherie fm, nrj, virgin, france inter, rtl ...) : je prfre me "brancher" sur des web radio spcialises dans certains styles.


Pareil...

Je prfre couter de la musique.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

Je la trouve trop mimi

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

ah oui , je vois que vous avez la forme ..et vacu les vapeurs des ftes  :;):  ..bon , moi , pas tout  fait ..mais ca devrait venir  ::mouarf:: 

Yves j'ai ador ce que tu as mis ..Thomas pas tout ..un peu "dur" non en cette periode de ftes  ::roll:: ..oui , bon , c'est vrai , moi j'ai un coeur d'artichaut  ::calim2:: , vous n'tes pas tous comme moi  , et il en faut pour tous les gouts  :;): 

Magic, j'ai ador et j'ai bien sr dans sur ta version "Nasa "..oui , de ce ct l je ne suis pas non plus comme vous  ::wow:: ... 

continuez  mettre des trucs sympa ..ca peut que mettre de bonne humeur en ce dbut d'anne ... :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Thomas pas tout ..un peu "dur" non en cette periode de ftes


Personnellement, cette priode n'a pas "rim" avec ftes, donc c'est assez proche de mon tat d'esprit actuel, mais je comprends que a passe mal pour d'autres, d'o mon avertissement. Et comme disait Coluche (ou Desproges, ou le Luron ?) : "On peut rire de tout, mas pas avec n'importe qui!"

----------


## Nhaps

> Personnellement, cette priode n'a pas "rim" avec ftes, donc c'est assez proche de mon tat d'esprit actuel, mais je comprends que a passe mal pour d'autres, d'o mon avertissement. Et comme disait Coluche (ou Desproges, ou le Luron ?) : "On peut rire de tout, mas pas avec n'importe qui!"


Pierre Desproges

----------


## rothen

Hello Thomas !
c'etait  pas une critique ..

en plus c'est sr , et heureusement , tout le monde n'a pas le mme humour  :;): 

disons que de ce cot l je suis plutt "primaire " ..et si c'est trop subtil , je comprends pas  ::mouarf:: 

je sais pas si je l'ai dj mise ..mais l je comprends  ::mouarf:: 



tiens ..rien d'insolite aujourd'hui ? 

ah si , je crois qu'on est dj le WE , avec tous ces jours fris ..surtout en Lorraine  ::mouarf:: ..je sais plus o j'en suis 

alors  tous 



et  lundi  ::coucou:: ..en pleine forme  ::lun::

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeyOmCMl9Vk"]Sheila - Les rois mages[/ame] 
fallait bien l'couter aujour'hui  ::haha::

----------


## rothen

Ah oui , super ide Yannick  ::ccool:: 

moi j'ai juste pens  manger la galette  ::mouarf::  comme beaucoup d'entre vous  je suppose  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Et mme parfois trouver la fve  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ah oui , super ide Yannick 
> 
> moi j'ai juste pens  manger la galette  comme beaucoup d'entre vous  je suppose


Coucou,
De mon ct, le dimanche de l'Epiphanie est le jour o on fait le repas de Nol dans ma famille (tous les oncles et tantes) car c'est une date o tout le monde est libre a priori (a permet d'viter les "je fais Nol avec xxx"). Donc, certes la galette, mais galement la bche...
Pas pris le temps de poster samedi soir, mais j'ai revu ce chanteur  la tl... Du coup, je vous en fais profiter ce matin :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1x8sz_boris-soiree-disco_music"]Boris - Soire Disco - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x1x8sz@@AMEPARAM@@x1x8sz[/ame]
Bonne journe  toutes et tous...

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

Et on est reparti pour une anne de boulot bien charge  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Boris ... mes annes colo !!
"Top dlire mega cool !!"


Bon sinon mang la galette et il en reste pour ce soir mais la fve  dj t trouv par mon mari ..

Je vais ptet m'acheter une galette mono-part pour ce midi vu que mon mari n'aimant pas la frangipane on en a eu une  la pomme. Mais traditionnellement dans ma famille c'est frangipane.

Et vous ? Galette ou couronne des rois? frangipane, pomme ou autre ?

----------


## FirePrawn

Frangipane ! Frangipane !

Et j'ai russi  couper pile sur la fve hier  ::no::

----------


## ManusDei

Frangipane uniquement si elle est maison pour moi, j'aime pas la frangipane du commerce. Sinon, pommes, chocolat, etc...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Hello Thomas ! c'etait  pas une critique ..


Bonjour, et pas de souci, je ne l'ai pas pris comme tel, c'tait juste pour expliquer mon choix.

----------


## Lady

> Frangipane uniquement si elle est maison pour moi, j'aime pas la frangipane du commerce. Sinon, pommes, chocolat, etc...


Bah c'est sur que les frangipane touffe chrtien des galettes industriel c'est pas top mais en ptisserie a va. Aprs c'est juste plus la frangipane mais  le prix qui touffe !!

Ma mre fait les galette maison, j'ai encore jamais essay ... Y a du monde qui viens le 19 je vais peut tre tenter le coup !

----------


## Deadpool

> Ma mre fait les galette maison, j'ai encore jamais essay ... *Y a du monde qui viens le 19 je vais peut tre tenter le coup* !


C'est une invitation?  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Bah c'est sur que les frangipane touffe chrtien des galettes industriel c'est pas top mais en ptisserie a va. Aprs c'est juste plus la frangipane mais  le prix qui touffe !!
> 
> Ma mre fait les galette maison, j'ai encore jamais essay ... Y a du monde qui viens le 19 je vais peut tre tenter le coup !


Je confirme pour le prix... Mais elle avait le mrite d'tre bonne  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

> Et vous ? Galette ou couronne des rois? frangipane, pomme ou autre ?


Traditionnellement, au nord de la Loire c'est plutot frangipanne, au Sud plutot galette.

Comme j'aime les traditions, et que je suis trs trs au sud de la Loire, c'est videmment galette  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

Pour moi c'est frangipane maison  ::P:

----------


## Lady

> C'est une invitation?


Hum ... non, en plus a risque d'tre assez traumatisant comme exprience c'est pendaison de crmaillre avec les collgues de mon mari : que des gens de la SNCF !!!

Tiens sinon pour ceux qui ont eu la fve c'tait quoi ?

Nous c'tait une boite de macaron avec la marque de l au j'ai achet la galette (Paul)

----------


## FirePrawn

Galette Tintin ici on a eu la castafiore  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Tiens sinon pour ceux qui ont eu la fve c'tait quoi ?


Un chat avec un chapeau.

----------


## Alvaten

> Tiens sinon pour ceux qui ont eu la fve c'tait quoi ?


Un mouton

----------


## lola06

Moi j'ai eu "Macaronron" --> si quelqu'un sait qui c'est je suis preneuse...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi j'ai eu "Macaronron" --> si quelqu'un sait qui c'est je suis preneuse...


Est-ce bien lui ? 

 

Si oui, c'est la "mascotte" franaise des fabricants de macarons

sinon  ::koi::  ::koi::  ::koi::

----------


## lola06

Et oui c'est bien lui !!

Je savais mme pas qu'ils avaient une mascotte  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je savais mme pas qu'ils avaient une mascotte


Et comme la plupart des "mascottes", c'est juste un truc de publicitaire dans le but de vendre un maximum de "produits drivs".

----------


## lola06

> Et comme la plupart des "mascottes", c'est juste un truc de publicitaire dans le but de vendre un maximum de "produits drivs".


Ben elle est pas trop efficace...  ::lol::

----------


## Alvaten

C'est sr, jamais entendu parler non plus  ::P:

----------


## rothen

Ben  moi ,j'ai fait a avec mes copains du port , et le plus proche est tomb sur une .."vierge " ..on a t MDR , car  son age (50 ans ) c'tait quand mme un exploit lol 

en tous cas , c'est super , la plupart d'entre vous avait suivi la tradition ..moi je trouve a sympa  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Boris ... mes annes colo !!
> "Top dlire mega cool !!"


On a d faire des colos au mme moment, car moi aussi, c'tait une des chansons des boums en colo  ::): 
"Chez Boris, ce soir, entre 15 balles, gratuit pour les filles"...




> Tiens sinon pour ceux qui ont eu la fve c'tait quoi ?


Chez nous, c'tait des fves Astrix. Donc il y a eu Astrix et Csar.

Puisqu'on y est avec les chansons des boums de mes colos, il y avait aussi : 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-10TeQe0Vic"]Gala - Freed from desire on - YouTube[/ame]

Ca ne nous rajeunit pas tout a...  ::no::

----------


## Lady

> On a d faire des colos au mme moment, car moi aussi, c'tait une des chansons des boums en colo 
> "Chez Boris, ce soir, entre 15 balles, gratuit pour les filles"...
> 
> 
> Chez nous, c'tait des fves Astrix. Donc il y a eu Astrix et Csar.
> 
> Puisqu'on y est avec les chansons des boums de mes colos, il y avait aussi : 
> Gala - Freed from desire on - YouTube
> 
> Ca ne nous rajeunit pas tout a...



Aussi ...

Aprs j'ai eu une priode colo trs tal car j'y ai t de 3  18 ans et j'ai ensuite t animatrice pendant 2 ans.

Hello  tous !! Aller hier j'ai eu un coup de mou au boulot, faut que je me rattrape aujourd'hui !!

----------


## giragu03

> Aussi ...
> 
> Aprs j'ai eu une priode colo trs tal car j'y ai t de 3  18 ans et j'ai ensuite t animatrice pendant 2 ans.
> 
> Hello  tous !! Aller hier j'ai eu un coup de mou au boulot, faut que je me rattrape aujourd'hui !!


Ah oui quand mme... Je trouvais que j'avais t large de 7  15 ans, mais tu me bats largement...

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

J'aimerai voir le soleil bon sang ! Dprimant ce temps  ::triste::

----------


## Lady

> Bonjour !
> 
> J'aimerai voir le soleil bon sang ! Dprimant ce temps


Et en plus la mto  dit que les temprature vont baisser et que ce week end ce sera l'hiver !! (mtologiquement parlant).

----------


## FirePrawn

Ouip j'ai entendu a on va revenir  des tempratures de saison et possiblement avoir une vague de froid  partir du 15 janvier.

----------


## giragu03

> Et en plus la mto  dit que les temprature vont baisser et que ce week end ce sera l'hiver !! (mtologiquement parlant).





> Ouip j'ai entendu a on va revenir  des tempratures de saison et possiblement avoir une vague de froid  partir du 15 janvier.


 ::cry:: 
Je suis en vacances la semaine prochaine et j'avais prvu de faire de la peinture et/ou de la lasure... S'il gle, c'est mort  ::cry:: 
Il me va bien ce temps, je veux le garder !

----------


## straasha

> Tiens sinon pour ceux qui ont eu la fve c'tait quoi ?


hier soir on a fini la grande galette entame dimanche (on est 2) et on n'a toujours pas trouv la fve  ::koi:: 
on doit tre les plus malchanceux du monde  ::cry:: 




> J'aimerai voir le soleil bon sang ! Dprimant ce temps


il me tarde l't, je dteste le froid

----------


## giragu03

> hier soir on a fini la grande galette entame dimanche (on est 2) et on n'a toujours pas trouv la fve 
> on doit tre les plus malchanceux du monde


La fve (surtout depuis que ce n'est plus la lgumineuse) n'a pas vocation  tre mange...  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> hier soir on a fini la grande galette entame dimanche (on est 2) et on n'a toujours pas trouv la fve 
> on doit tre les plus malchanceux du monde


Vous aviez pas fait un pari dbile du genre celui qui trouve la fve fait la vaisselle pour la semaine ? Non car mon Oncle avait a avec une de ses ex et bizarrement y avait pas de fve! Elle lui a avou plus tard l'avoir avale exprs...  ::aie:: 

EDIT : giragu03 --> les grands esprit se rencontre !

----------


## straasha

non pas de pari de ce genre (je suis pas fou  chaque fois je perd  ::aie::  par contre s'il y a un truc  gagner pas moyen de trouver cette foutue fve) et ma femme attendait la petite figurine avec impatience juste pour lui faire prendre la poussire avec les autres.

----------


## rothen

coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

super tes chansons Guillaume  , je viens de faire ma gym dessus  ::ccool:: 

sinon , pour les colos , j'ai presque le mme parcours que Lady , en colo de 3 ans  16 ans et aprs monitrice ..mme fait une saison  la neige ..j'aimais bien faire a ..en plus du coup  j'ai appris la guitare ..pour les soire feux de camp  :;): 

dans le journal je suis tombe sur ces articles que j'ai aim 



j'attends vos commentaires  :;):

----------


## Lady

Moi ces histoire d'animaux ultra attachs  leur maitre je trouve a beau mais triste. Je ne sais pas si un animal est capable de faire son deuil comme on pourrait le faire ou reste "enferm" dans ce comportement ( la fin a deviens peut tre plus une habitude qu'autre chose non ?)

Pour le second ... euh ... question d'o viens le homard ? lol

----------


## giragu03

> coucou tout le monde 
> 
> super tes chansons Guillaume  , je viens de faire ma gym dessus 
> 
> sinon , pour les colos , j'ai presque le mme parcours que Lady , en colo de 3 ans  16 ans et aprs monitrice ..mme fait une saison  la neige ..j'aimais bien faire a ..en plus du coup  j'ai appris la guitare ..pour les soire feux de camp 
> 
> dans le journal je suis tombe sur ces articles que j'ai aim 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour le chat, j'allais dire (avant de lire la fin de l'article) que j'avais dj lu que des chiens faisaient de mme. Donc pas grand-chose  dire en fait, si ce n'est que c'est attendrissant (certes triste). Rcemment, j'avais lu un chien qui est rest trois jours sans manger ni boire  ct de son matre dcd d'une crise cardiaque en cueillant des champignons.
Pour le homard, je serais curieux de connatre sa version des faits  jeun, on pourrait rigoler aussi (et savoir si la version est la mme ou pas).

En ce qui concerne les chansons, en voyant Boris  la tl samedi soir, j'ai tout de suite pens qu'elle te plairait  ::):  Et puis comme on s'est mis  parler colo avec Lady, a m'a fait penser  Gala, un autre des classiques des boums de mes premires colos.

Les soires feu de camp, j'adorais a... C'est vraiment de bons souvenirs (je me sens vieux maintenant  ::cry:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

> pour les colos ... de 3 ans  16 ans ... du coup  j'ai appris la guitare ..pour les soire feux de camp


Presque pareil : colo plus courte, de 12  18 ans, mais par contre, j'ai continuer la guitare quelques annes de plus

----------


## rothen

> En ce qui concerne les chansons, en voyant Boris  la tl samedi soir, j'ai tout de suite pens qu'elle te plairait


tout  fait  ::zoubi::  ..quand mme moins "ringard" pour moi que tes superbes chansons patrimoines  ::mouarf:: 

pour l'histoire du chat Lady j'tais sre que tu allais ragir comme a  :;):  Lola devrait faire pareil ..

c'est vrai je trouve a beau la communion entre le maitre et son chien ..pourquoi ils seraient pas sensible eux aussi  :;):  , encore que ca doit tre comme pour les humains , certains plus que d'autres ...c'est vrai qu'on doit trouver pas mal d'histoires comme a  ::calim2:: 

en ce qui concerne l'histoire du homard , on se demande vraiment ce qui lui a pass par la tte , en plus  9H30 ..qui a assez d'imagination pour trouver une explication  cette ide saugrenue ?  ::roll:: 

en ce qui concerne les colos ..c'est vrai qu'en souvenir , on voit de suite une guitare  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

'sont fous ces Luxembourgeois.  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> en ce qui concerne l'histoire du homard , on se demande vraiment ce qui lui a pass par la tte , en plus  9H30 ..qui a assez d'imagination pour trouver une explication  cette ide saugrenue ?


Il a peut tre cru que l'aquarium tait rempli d'eau douce, et vu que le homard vit en milieu marin, il a voulu saler l'eau pour le sauver.

----------


## rothen

j'ai reu ca aujourd'hui , comme j'ai bien aim ..je partage  :;): 




> Je voudrais vous partager une anecdote au sujet de la conduite en tat dbrit.
> 
>   Comme vous le savez tous, certains dentre nous avons t chanceux de ne pas avoir de dmls avec les autorits judiciaires lors de notre retour  la maison aprs certaines runions sociales au fil des ans.
> 
>  Il y a quelques jours, un soir, je suis sorti prendre un verre avec quelques amis. J'ai lev le coude un peu trop fort et pour finir je me suis offert une Margarita. Ctait de loin la meilleure ide.
> 
>   Sachant trs bien que javais lgrement dpass la limite permise par la loi, jai fait quelque chose que je navais encore jamais fait. Jai pris un taxi pour le retour  la maison.
> 
> Rassur, jai pass un barrage routier et parce que jtais en taxi, les policiers m'ont salu sans me demander de marrter.
> ...


j'aime beaucoup la chute  ::mouarf:: ..et vous ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'aime beaucoup la chute ..et vous ?


Oui pas mal, a m'en rappelle une dans le mme genre, mais un peu plus longue :




> Aux tats Unis,  la sortie d'un bar, aprs quelques heures  s'enfiler des cocktails, un client demande au serveur les cls de sa voiture confies plus tt dans la soire.
> 
> Le serveur se trompe et lui donne les cls d'une autre voiture, mais le client est trop saoul pour s'en apercevoir. Il est utilise la commande  distance pour ouvrir le vhicule et s'installe au volant sans se soucier de rien.
> 
> Sur la route, il croise une patrouille de police en train d'effectuer des contrles dalcoolmie, et  sa grande surprise, il passe sans se faire arrter. Il est encore plus tonn quand les agents le saluent au moment o il arrive  leur hauteur.
> 
> Tant bien que mal, il rejoint finalement le domicile conjugal, et s'endort paisiblement.
> 
> Mais, quelques heures plus tard il est rveill, en sursaut,  par sa femme affole,  la limite de l'hystrie, qui lui demande, d'une voix criante, o se trouve le pick-up familial et pourquoi la voiture du shrif adjoint est stationne dans leur alle...

----------


## rothen

ouais Thomas , t'as raison , c'est le mme genre ..en fait , il doit y avoir plein de variantes  :;): 

Bon , demain , je ne pourrais pas tre avec vous ..je pars  l'aube pour voir ma future voiture..enfin , avec un peu de chance et si j'ai le coup de foudre ..ca le fera  :;): 

bisous  tous ..et surtout ne vous prenez pas la tte pour des conneries  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Bon , demain , je ne pourrais pas tre avec vous ..je pars  l'aube pour voir ma future voiture..enfin , avec un peu de chance et si j'ai le coup de foudre ..ca le fera


que vas-tu t'acheter ?

----------


## rothen

> que vas-tu t'acheter ?


la mme que j'ai  ::mouarf:: ...mais en plus rcente :;): ..bon , si je la prends , je vous donnerai quand mme la couleur  ::lol:: 

Bisous  tous ::zoubi::  ..et  demain

----------


## giragu03

> la mme que j'ai ...mais en plus rcente..bon , si je la prends , je vous donnerai quand mme la couleur 
> 
> Bisous  tous ..et  demain


Bonne journe et bon achat...
Demain et vendredi je suis en dplacement, donc pas sr que je pourrai venir (je prviens que tu ne t'inquites pas...)
 ::zoubi::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous et RIP... C'est les soldes  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> la mme que j'ai ...mais en plus rcente..bon , si je la prends , je vous donnerai quand mme la couleur 
> 
> Bisous  tous ..et  demain


euh tu as quoi actuellement ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> euh tu as quoi actuellement ?


Elle a bien d le mentionner  un moment ou  un autre dans ce sujet.

Si tu a lme d'un splologue / archologue, tu peux essayer de faire des fouilles dans les profondeurs de cette discussion.

----------


## giragu03

> Elle a bien d le mentionner  un moment ou  un autre dans ce sujet.
> 
> Si tu a lme d'un splologue / archologue, tu peux essayer de faire des fouilles dans les profondeurs de cette discussion.


Elle avait dit que ce n'tait pas une voiture style Clio, R5, 205... Il me semble qu'il s'agit d'une voiture un peu sportive. Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu beaucoup plus de dtails.

----------


## Auteur

> Si tu a lme d'un splologue / archologue, tu peux essayer de faire des fouilles dans les profondeurs de cette discussion.


j'ai fait une recherche avec le mot "voiture" : 152 messages contiennent ce mot  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

> j'ai fait une recherche avec le mot "voiture" : 152 messages contiennent ce mot


Et t'es en train de nous expliquer qu'au lieu de les lire pour retrouver ventuellement l'info, tu t'amuses  poster inutilement !  ::no:: 

Tu me dois Callagan !

----------


## Auteur

> Et t'es en train de nous expliquer qu'au lieu de les lire pour retrouver ventuellement l'info, tu t'amuses  poster inutilement !


et toi alors ?  ::aie:: 




> Tu me dois Callagan !


Clint Eastwood dans l'inspecteur Harry ?

----------


## Bovino

::king::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour !

J'ai mal au dos Callagan !

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

je sais pas comment je fais , mais je suis de plus en plus dborde ...heureusement que je ne travaille pas  ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne la voiture , ne cherchez pas , je n'ai jamais donn la marque sur ce forum ...mais Guillaume a raison , c'est une sportive ..comme pratiquement toutes les voitures que j'ai eues ...j'adore a ...depuis toute petite ...comme quoi , quand on a une passion ...vous c'est l'informatique non ?  ::roll:: 

Je n'ai pas achete celle que je suis alle voir hier ..oh moi , je l'aurais prise ,trop belle  , mais je suis alle avec un ami qui connaissait bien ce modle ..Et il m'a empche de faire une grosse btise ..utile les amis quand mme ..surtout quand on est blonde  ::mouarf:: 

bon , du coup je me suis achet a 


oui , c'est sr , ca n'a pas la mme utilit  ::mouarf:: ..mais il tait super ..super sold ..et il fallait bien que je me console  :;): 

sinon , pas d'histoire drole , de fait insolite ou de chanson aujourd'hui ?? vous faiblissez  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Coucou

Bah aprs pour la bague selon la nature de la pierre et du mtal la folie est plus ou moins grande ...

----------


## lper

> bon , du coup je me suis achet a


Coucou,  ::zoubi:: 

ben trs joli caillou mais il rend comment sur ta gracieuse main ??  ::aie:: 

ps : non ce n'est pas une enime tentative inespre de voir ta photo... ::roll:: ou pas... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> Je n'ai pas achete celle que je suis alle voir hier ..oh moi , je l'aurais prise ,trop belle , mais je suis alle avec un ami qui connaissait bien ce modle ..Et il m'a empche de faire une grosse btise


Pourquoi elle tait en ralit pas bien ? Sinon pour la bague c'est un diament ?

----------


## rothen

> Coucou
> 
> Bah aprs pour la bague selon la nature de la pierre et du mtal la folie est plus ou moins grande ...


non , t'inquites , c'est pas une grande folie , c'est du swarovski  , en plus sold 80 % , suis pas bijoux du tout ..l'ai prise parce que c'est un coeur ..juste pour contrarier un de mes potes  ::mouarf:: 




> Coucou, 
> 
> ben trs joli caillou mais il rend comment sur ta gracieuse main ??


merveilleusement bien  ::ange::  ::ange:: 




> Pourquoi elle tait en ralit pas bien ?


en fait c'tait une voiture rcente et de mon ct comme elle tait magnifique et full options , je l'aurai prise ..mais trop de kms ,avec grande visite  prvoir de suite ,  trop de propritaires et surtout pas d'historique avec suivi constructeur ..donc  surtout ne pas acheter car invendable  par la suite 
toujours prendre les conseils de spcialistes , c'est plus sr  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> sinon , pas d'histoire drole .. vous faiblissez


Ce que femme veut, dieu le veut donc :

(tout en finesse comme d'habitude quoi  ::aie:: )




> Une femme rencontre un trs bel homme dans un bar.
> Ils parlent, ils se plaisent, ils partent ensemble. Ils arrivent chez lui, et il lui fait visiter son appartement.
> Elle remarque que sa chambre est remplie de petits nounours.
> Une centaine de petites peluches sur des tagres qui font toute la largeur du mur.
> Les tout petits oursons sur l'tagre du bas, les ours moyens, bien rangs sur l'tagre du milieu, et les immensment grandes peluches sur l'tagre du haut.
> La femme est surprise de voir que cet homme, viril, a une aussi grande collection d'ours en peluche ; elle ne montre pas son tonnement, mais elle est mue par la sensibilit de cet homme.
> Elle se retourne vers lui ... Ils s'embrassent ... Ils s'arrachent leurs vtements et font l'amour passionnment. Aprs une nuit intense en bats et en motions, ils restent couchs l avec l'esprit un peu dans le brouillard, la femme se retourne dans le lit et lui demande en souriant :
> " Alors, heureux ?"
> Et l'homme lui rpond:
> "Oui, a peut aller ... tu peux choisir un lot sur l'tagre du bas.





> C'est l'histoire d'une vieille grand-mre qui en pleine hiver dans sa maison en pleine campagne, allait mettre une buche dans sa chemine.
> Seulement, sa buche tait magique : une fois brule, une fe sorti de la buche pour exhausser trois veux.
> "Mon veux le plus chre, est de retrouver ma beaut d'antan, dit la vieille femme"
> Un coup de baguette magique, et pouf ! Elle retrouva la beaut de sa jeunesse.
> "Tu as le droit  deux autres veux, dit la fe
> - Pour mon deuxime veux, je voudrais tre riche"
> Aussitt dit, aussitt fait. Un coffre rempli d'or sortit de nulle part. La voil riche.
> "Et pour ton dernier veux, que voudrais-tu ? demanda la fe"
> Pour parfaire le tableau, il ne manquait plus que le prince charmant, et c'est ce qu'elle demanda. Seulement, il lui fallait un animal pour le mtamorphoser en homme. La femme possdait un chat, elle s'empressa alors d'aller le chercher, et le prsenta  la fe qui le transformer en un prince charmant.
> ...





> Toto est assis au premier rang.
> L'instituteur demande aux lves de lui citer des exemples d'excitants.
> - Le caf rpond Natacha
> - Trs bien lui dit l'instituteur
> - L'alcool rpond Pacha
> - Trs bien lui dit l'instituteur
> - Une femme  poil rpond Toto.
> L'instituteur, d'une voix svre, Toto tu diras  ton pre de passer me voir demain, j'ai deux mots  lui dire.
> Le lendemain l'instituteur remarque que Toto est assis au DERNIER RANG.
> ...





> Un homme est convoqu au centre des impts pour un contrle fiscal. Sa femme lui conseille de porter des vtements et des chaussures uss :
> - Laisse-les penser que tu es pauvre.
> Il appelle ensuite son avocat et lui demande si c'est une bonne ide.
> - Ne vous laissez pas intimider. Portez votre plus beau costume. C'est vous le patron !
> Notre homme est bien embarrass. Avec tous ces conseils, il ne sait toujours pas comment s'habiller. En dsespoir de cause, il va voir un vieux sage asiatique trs rput. Il lui expose son cas, les deux avis contradictoires et lui demande le sien.
> Le sage lui rpond :
> - Une future marie demande  sa mre ce qu'elle doit porter pour sa nuit de noces. Celle-ci lui rpond de mettre une longue chemise de nuit de flanelle fermant jusqu'au cou, et de grosses chaussettes de laine. La jeune femme pose la mme question  sa meilleure amie, qui lui rpond de mettre sa nuisette la plus sexy, la transparente qui arrive aux hanches avec un dcollet jusqu'au nombril...
> L'homme l'interrompt :
> - Et quel est le rapport avec les impts ?
> ...





> Deux collgues discutent devant la machine  caf:
> "Eh, t'as entendu la rumeur sur la nouvelle secretaire, l, Angela ?
> - beuh, nan....
> - oh la vache, c'est une vraie chaudasse ! Ya tout le service qui lui est dj pass dessus !
> - nan, srieux ?
> - si si, je te jure ! le truc, si tu es open, c'est juste de l'inviter  prendre un caf
> - c'est tout ?
> - ben ouais mon gars ! et suivant ce qu'elle te demande, c'est ce qu'elle est pret  t'offrir....
> - genre ?
> ...

----------


## Auteur

> en ce qui concerne la voiture , ne cherchez pas , je n'ai jamais donn la marque sur ce forum ...mais Guillaume a raison , c'est une sportive ..comme pratiquement toutes les voitures que j'ai eues ...j'adore a ...depuis toute petite ...comme quoi , quand on a une passion ...


tu as essay la Smorsche ou la Smamborghini ?




> vous c'est l'informatique non ?


plutt les sciences

----------


## FirePrawn

Hello ! Bientt le weekend !

J'ai pas compris la soupe de tomates  ::koi::

----------


## sevyc64

> Hello ! Bientt le weekend !
> 
> J'ai pas compris la soupe de tomates


Une semaine par mois quand l'arme britannique dbarque  ::mouarf::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Une semaine par mois quand l'arme britannique dbarque


C'tait donc a  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> tu as essay la Smorsche ou la Smamborghini ?
>  euh perso , j'aime pas trop  ca fait jouet , voiture de gosse  ..prfre de loin les vraies 
> 
> plutt les sciences
> 
>  c'est  dire , tu peux dvelopper ?  ca consiste en quoi ta passion ?


 meri Thomas pour tes histoires  ::zoubi:: 


je sais pas si j'ai djmise celle-l ...mais comme je l'aime bien  :;): 




> Je voudrais vous partager une anecdote au sujet de la conduite en tat dbrit.
> 
> Comme vous le savez tous, certains dentre nous avons t chanceux de ne pas avoir de dmls avec les autorits judiciaires lors de notre retour  la maison aprs certaines runions sociales au fil des ans.
> 
> Il y a quelques jours, un soir, je suis sorti prendre un verre avec quelques amis. J'ai lev le coude un peu trop fort et pour finir je me suis offert une Margarita. Ctait de loin la meilleure ide.
> 
> Sachant trs bien que javais lgrement dpass la limite permise par la loi, jai fait quelque chose que je navais encore jamais fait. Jai pris un taxi pour le retour  la maison.
> 
> Rassur, jai pass un barrage routier et parce que jtais en taxi, les policiers m'ont salu sans me demander de marrter.
> ...


PS , merci Yves pour la soupe  la tomate  ::zoubi:: ..j'aurais pas compris non plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

> euh perso , j'aime pas trop  ca fait jouet , voiture de gosse  ..prfre de loin les vraies


Je suis pas du tout voiture mais j'adore ces versions "jouet" justement, la Smamborghini est marante ca me drangerai pas de la conduire  ::mrgreen:: 




> je sais pas si j'ai djmise celle-l ...mais comme je l'aime bien


Oui ca  dja t post mais pas grave  ::):

----------


## FirePrawn

Oui tu l'as dj mise  ::aie::

----------


## lper

a me fait penser  ce "proverbe" trs connu et ceci pour respecter la finesse de shadowmoon 


> Quand la rivire est en sang, prend le chemin boueux

----------


## sevyc64

> a me fait penser  ce "proverbe" trs connu et ceci pour respecter la finesse de shadowmoon
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Quand la rivire est en sang, prend le chemin boueux




A qui le sage a rpondu 


> le fou le fait
> le sage prfre attendre et ne pas salir son baton !

----------


## lper

Trs imag !  ::mouarf::  (merci pour accrotre ma culture) ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je sais pas si j'ai dj mise celle-l ...mais comme je l'aime bien


Oui tu l'a dj partag(e) avec nous et assez rcemment, du coup a me fait penser  cette chanson : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE0jGgc6jzc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE0jGgc6jzc[/ame]

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour tout le monde...
En dplacement hier et retour dans la matine. Donc du coup, je passe vite fait faire un petit coucou.
Une petite chanson pour faire plaisir  Rothen :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8a...c#.UPANl3dP9IY

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  mais c'est qu'il est effront le petit Thomas  ::mouarf:: 

remarques , t'as raison , "j'ai la mmoire qui flanche " ..mais  mon age avanc c'est normal  ::mouarf3:: 

en fait , j'ai bien t perturbe par mon histoire "voiture " ..et entre facebook , mon forum voiture et vous , je sais plus o j'en suis  ::wow::  vivement mes vacances  :;): 

pour rester dans le style de ta chanson Guillaume :;):  , je souhaite  tous un 



bises  ::zoubi::  ..et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

> c'est  dire , tu peux dvelopper ? ca consiste en quoi ta passion ?


 Je m'intresse  ce qu'il se passe dans le milieu de la recherche scientifique.

J'y pense : tu ne serais pas intresse par des points supplmentaires pour atteindre 100 points ? C'est juste histoire d'avoir un chiffre rond  ::aie:: 



-299 avant le 5000me message

----------


## Rachel

> Je m'intresse  ce qu'il se passe dans le milieu de la recherche scientifique.
> 
> J'y pense : tu ne serais pas intresse par des points supplmentaires pour atteindre 100 points ? C'est juste histoire d'avoir un chiffre rond 
> 
> 
> 
> -299 avant le 500me message


ce message n'aura plus cours ds lors qu'Auteur aura dcupl la variable Message  ::pastaper:: 
Edit : bien corrig  ::bravo::

----------


## sevyc64

> -299 avant le 500me message


Heuu certes je me suis pas lev trs tot, je suis pas bien rveill mais il me semble que le 500me message est dpass depuis longtemps.

Manquerait pas un 0 par hasard ?




_Si jamais tu me fais un chque, tu peut ne mettre que le 1, je me chargerais de mettre les 0 si tu sais pas combien en mettre_

----------


## Auteur

> ce message n'aura plus cours ds lors qu'Auteur aura dcupl la variable Message





> Heuu certes je me suis pas lev trs tot, je suis pas bien rveill mais il me semble que le 500me message est dpass depuis longtemps.


j'ai bien crit 5000 et pas 500  ::koi::

----------


## Auteur

> Edit : bien corrig


que nenni ! Tu as mal lu mon message et pis voil  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> _Si jamais tu me fais un chque, tu peut ne mettre que le 1, je me chargerais de mettre les 0 si tu sais pas combien en mettre_


 ::no::

----------


## sevyc64

Hello !




> REVUE SADO-MASO...
> 
> Un matin que maman passait l'aspirateur dans la chambre de son fils Maxime g de 15 ans, elle tomba sur "S&M fashion - Le magazine des SadoMaso", vou  la gloire du bondage et du latex.
> 
> Surprise et passablement en colre de voir son fils s'adonner  de telles turpitudes, elle met la revue sous le nez de son mari ds qu'il rentre en hurlant :
> 
> - Tiens ! Regarde ce que j'ai trouv dans la chambre de ton fils !!! 
> 
> Le gars prend la revue, la parcourt silencieusement une minute, puis il la rend  sa femme.
> ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous !

Sous la neige ce matin, et a va pas aller en s'arrangeant si mto france a raison  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Panne de chauffage depuis 2 jours, 14C dans l'appart ce matin

Trappe de ds-enfumage ouverte dans l'escalier depuis 1 semaine (ils sont en train de la fermer ce matin, ils avaient oublier soi-disant).

Froid d'un cot, inondation de l'autre !!! Heureusement que l'on a pas un hiver rigoureux pour le moment.

----------


## Nhaps

Bonjour  tous,

Ciel Bleu sur Lille, on attend la neige pour ce midi ou en dbut de soire  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Hello!





> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Ciel Bleu sur Lille, on attend la neige pour ce midi ou en dbut de soire




Rah parle pas de malheur ... il a le droit de neiger qu'une fois que je suis rentre chez moi !! (mauvais souvenir de l'anne dernire mais on avait cumuler 10 cm en 2h + panne de courant immense suite a la chute d'un pylne ... super la ville enneig sans feu de signalisation !!)

En plus ce matin j'ai dj mis 10 bonnes minutes a plus ou moins dgager ma voiture de sa coque de neige 2 fois gel (rest 2 nuit dehors comme a) ... En plus y avait une super plaque de verglas juste au niveau de la porte du sige auto de ma fille. Me suis ramasse mais aprs avoir mis ma fille dans la voiture (ouf !!)

----------


## Lung

> de neige 2 fois gel (rest 2 nuit dehors comme a)


C'est pas juste.
Moi aussi je veux de la neige.   ::calim2:: 
Tu peux partager  ?

----------


## rothen

Salut vous  ::zoubi::  bon dbut de semaine  tous  :;): 

ciel bleu et super soleil en Lorraine , vous tes srs qu'il va neiger ?? 
en tous cas Yves , j'aimerai pas tre  ta place , 14 degrs dans l'appart , gla gla  ::?: ...t'arrives  tenir ?? j'ai bien aim ton histoire  :;): 

Dis donc Lady , t'as eu du bol ce matin , non , pas d'tre tombe  ::mouarf:: mais d'avoir eu le temps de mettre ta fille dans la voiture ...ca tient  peu de chose parfois quand mme ...tu pourrais tre aux urgences avec ta fille maintenant ...tu vois la chance que tu as d'tre au boulot  ::mouarf:: 




> J'y pense : tu ne serais pas intresse par des points supplmentaires pour atteindre 100 points ? C'est juste histoire d'avoir un chiffre rond


ben oui , pourquoi pas ..ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas tal ma science  ::mouarf::  tu me verrais faire a dans quel post  :;): 

j'ai eu ca ce matin sur facebook , j'aime bien 


bon , moi je peux pas juger  ::mouarf:: , mais ca doit tre vrai non ??

----------


## FirePrawn

Pourtant t'as dj du mettre des capotes sur un mec non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Pourtant t'as dj du mettre des capotes sur un mec non ?


 euh ..l c'est un peu du domaine de la vie prive  ::yaisse:: mais bon ...ca je peux vous le dire  :;): 

je sais , c'est difficile  croire , mais en fait je connais ca que depuis peu , eh oui ,  faut pas oublier que je suis de l'ancienne gnration , quand j'tais jeune , on n'avait pas besoin de se protger comme maintenant ..et aprs ..ben je me suis marie ..et j'ai t fidle  :;): ..donc j'avais jamais eu besoin de cet affreux truc  ::no:: ..pour moi c'est un tue l'amour ::evil:: 

donc du coup j'ai dcouvert ce truc l que trs rcemment et je fais mourir de rire mes copains en racontant mes dcouvertes et mes expriences ...d'abord je savais mme pas qu'il y avait un sens ..et autant de varits ...j'tais morte de rire devant le rayon en lisant les "avantages " de chacun  ::wow:: 
vous raconte pas les soires dlire qu'on passe avec les copains ..en travaux pratiques  ::wow::  ben oui faut bien que j'apprenne   ::mouarf:: 

vous vous en servez tous de ces horreurs ?? on s'y fait ?? ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais ca doit tre vrai non ??


Par exprience, je peux dire que non : mme tant dans un tat d'brit assez avanc, j'ai eu un clair de lucidit et j'ai t capable de le faire.

----------


## FirePrawn

> euh ..l c'est un peu du domaine de la vie prive mais bon ...ca je peux vous le dire 
> 
> je sais , c'est difficile  croire , mais en fait je connais ca que depuis peu , eh oui ,  faut pas oublier que je suis de l'ancienne gnration , quand j'tais jeune , on n'avait pas besoin de se protger comme maintenant ..et aprs ..ben je me suis marie ..et j'ai t fidle ..donc j'avais jamais eu besoin de cet affreux truc ..pour moi c'est un tue l'amour
> 
> donc du coup j'ai dcouvert ce truc l que trs rcemment et je fais mourir de rire mes copains en racontant mes dcouvertes et mes expriences ...d'abord je savais mme pas qu'il y avait un sens ..et autant de varits ...j'tais morte de rire devant le rayon en lisant les "avantages " de chacun 
> vous raconte pas les soires dlire qu'on passe avec les copains ..en travaux pratiques  ben oui faut bien que j'apprenne  
> 
> vous vous en servez tous de ces horreurs ?? on s'y fait ??


M'en sers plus depuis pas mal de temps vu que je suis fidle aussi et en couple depuis plusieurs annes  ::): 
Mais avant oui il faut bien ! Tu peux appeler a des horreurs, mais a reste la meilleure protection qui existe contre les IST  :;):

----------


## rothen

ben oui , c'est sr ,  l'poque actuelle , on ne peut plus faire sans  ::calim2:: 

mais je me dis quand mme que c'tait bien plus chouette dans ma jeunesse  ::yaisse:: ...maintenant , cause de toutes ces maladies ,  mme les jeunes , vous tes de plus en plus fidle   :;):  ...mais je sais pas si c'est un bien  ::roll:: ..au moins nous on pouvait multiplier les expriences  ::wow:: .et du coup on divorcait pas rapidement pour un rien comme maintenant  ::mouarf:: 

vous tes pas de cet avis ? bon d'aprs l'exprience de vos parents videmment  ::mouarf:: 




> Par exprience, je peux dire que non : mme tant dans un tat d'brit assez avanc, j'ai eu un clair de lucidit et j'ai t capable de le faire.


Euh ..remarques ..rouler peut-tre aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> au moins nous on pouvait multiplier les 
> expriences


Je pense que c'est toujours le cas, c'est juste une question de mentalit, qui, je te l'accorde, est en partie faonne par notre ducation et notre sphre (politico-)socio-conomique, ne prnant pas les mmes valeurs qu'avant.

----------


## Nhaps

Ca date pas d'hier, les premiers taient pas fait en boyaux de porc ?  ::cfou::

----------


## FirePrawn

Plus chouette faut peut tre pas abus...

Je vois pas trop le ct chouette de chopper le sida en l'occurence... Vous tiez moins inform a c'est certain, mais c'tait pas du tout plus chouette...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je vois pas trop le ct chouette


Elle doit parler des contacts "peau  peau" et des sensations ressenties dans ce cas, bien plus agrables que dans le cas o le plastique s'interpose.

----------


## FirePrawn

> Elle doit parler des contacts "peau  peau" et des sensations ressenties dans ce cas, bien plus agrables que dans le cas o le plastique s'interpose.


Ouip la dessus on est d'accord mais c'est pas une question d'poque. Enfin elle a mal formul son truc.
Voir les capotes comme un truc de merde n'est pas un avis constructif si l'argument c'est "c'tait mieux quand on savait pas"...

----------


## shadowmoon

> remarques ..rouler peut-tre aussi


Pas sur du tout, car il fait rester lucide un moment plus ou moins important en fonction de la distance  parcourir, mais qui restera toujours incomparablement long compar  la brivet d'un "clair" de lucidit.

----------


## Bovino

Au-del de l'aspect "c'tait mieux quand on ne savait pas", il y a surtout l'aspect "il y avait beaucoup moins de risques".
Si les symptmes du SIDA semblent avrs depuis la fin des annes 50, les risques de contaminations taient extrmement faibles (dans les pays occidentaux, quasiment nuls). Il n'y avait donc rien de dangereux  avoir des relations multiples non protges. Enfin, j'entends par l rien de mortellement dangereux car il existe de nombreuses autres MST  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

```
Sortez Couvert
```

----------


## rothen

> Au-del de l'aspect "c'tait mieux quand on ne savait pas", il y a surtout l'aspect "il y avait beaucoup moins de risques".
> Si les symptmes du SIDA semblent avrs depuis la fin des annes 50, les risques de contaminations taient extrmement faibles (dans les pays occidentaux, quasiment nuls). Il n'y avait donc rien de dangereux  avoir des relations multiples non protges. Enfin, j'entends par l rien de mortellement dangereux car il existe de nombreuses autres MST


 tout  fait d'accord Didier , les risques n'taient pas les mmes du tout  l'poque ...maintenant quand on voit tout ce qu'on peut attrapper ,c'est affolant ...en plus je trouve que l'espce humaine c'est affaiblie , elle n'a plus assez de dfenses immunitaires

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca date pas d'hier, les premiers taient pas fait en boyaux de porc ?


Oui, ou de mouton. Il me semble qu'il y en avait dj chez les Romains et les Grecs pendant l'Antiquit. Mais c'tait peu utilis.

EDIT : Ca me rappelle une phrase, dans "La gloire de mon pre" je crois. 


> "Monsieur Pasteur venait d'inventer les microbes".

----------


## rothen

Tout  fait , tant que tu ne sais pas que ca existe ..tout va bien  :;): 

ds que tu sais que tu peux tre malade avec telle ou telle chose ..tu as tous les symptomes qu'on te dcrit  ::mouarf:: 

vous avez jamais remarqu ce phnomne dans vos proches ?? 

moi , ca fait une ternit que je ne fais aucun examen ..du coup j'en sais rien ..et je suis en pleine forme  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

> en plus je trouve que l'espce humaine c'est affaiblie , elle n'a plus assez de dfenses immunitaires


C'est vrai pour beaucoups de chose je trouve, principalement les alergies, je pense que la thorie d'un surplus d'hygine et de dsinfection y est pour quelque chose.
Aprs c'est aussi l'effet inverse (les saloperies qui deviennent plus resistantes),  force de prendre des antibio pour rien si on continue ils ne seront plus utile du tout ...

Bon pour le SIDA, faudrai quand mme des sacrs dfenses immunitaire pour s'en protg vu la saloperie que c'est !

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous...
Je suis en vacances cette semaine, donc encore moins le temps de venir vous voir  ::): 
Manus Dei, c'est bien du Marcel Pagnol, mais j'aurais dit "Le temps des secrets". Enfin, c'est bien un extrait des souvenirs d'enfance...
100% d'accord avec Alvaten.
Rothen, tu devrais donner ta recette  Gaston Ouvrard, car lui ce n'est pas la grande forme :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mluu9VIGifQ"]Gaston Ouvrard "Je ne suis pas bien portant" - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne soire/nuit/journe.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

L'abus d'hygine tue l'hygine. On tue tous les microbes, germes, etc (y compris d'ailleurs ceux qui peuvent tre bnfique  la sant) ce qui fait que notre corps n'ai plus en contact, ne sait plus les identifier, et donc ne prpare pas de dfenses contre.

A l'oppos, les mdicaments et antiseptiques tuent les germes mais pas tous. Ceux qui restent sont les plus rsistants. Si ce n'est pas forcment gnant car normalement peu nombreux, l'abus de mdicaments et dantiseptiques de manire gnralis laisse le champs vierge et vide et permet ainsi  ces germes rsistants de prolifrer puisqu'ils n'ont plus de concurrence.

Il y a aussi un autre phnomne, mme si on est pas affaiblie, la mobilit des temps actuel fait qu'une pidmie peut se propager  la plante entire en quelques semaines, l ou il y a quelques dcennies elle restait confiner localement. On est en contact avec l'ennemie de plus en plus souvent, en de plus en plus grand nombre.

----------


## Nhaps

> Il y a aussi un autre phnomne, mme si on est pas affaiblie, la mobilit des temps actuel fait qu'une pidmie peut se propager  la plante entire en quelques semaines, l ou il y a quelques dcennies elle restait confiner localement. On est en contact avec l'ennemie de plus en plus souvent, en de plus en plus grand nombre.


Comme dans le film 'infection' ( un truc dans le genre ) 

Sinon au temps de Louis XIV les gens ne se lavaient pas, et metter plein de parfum et de poudre blanche, un petit cache misre mais c'tait la classe.

Enfin bon maintenant on peut savoir se qu'on a, et on peut s'en gurir contrairement  l'poque, et c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que lesprance de vie augmente.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bien le bonjour !

2h30 pour aller bosser c'matin aucune route dgage une vraie merde  ::(:

----------


## Deadpool

Bonjour.

Pas de neige ici, et en plus, il fait beau.  :8-):

----------


## Lady

Bonjour

De la neige ici (hier soir c'tait ambiance tempte de neige !!) mais on sent que dans le Nord c'est plus frquent qu'en rgion parisienne les gens roule beaucoup mieux. En plus coup de bol hier pas de place dans le parking de ma rsidence du coup je me suis gare dans la rue juste a cot et ce matin la grille du parking tait coinc par la neige !! 

Par contre ma fille m'a fait la tte car je l'ai pas laisser faire quelques pas par terre (a fait une semaine qu'on test la "marche dans la rue en tenant la main de maman") Elle aurait t enseveli jusqu'au genou lol !

----------


## Nhaps

Yeah j'ai fait scrounch scrounch dans la neige ce matin !!! =D

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

oui Alvaten et Yves , vous avez parfaitement dcrit le processus ..trop de prcautions mdicamenteuses et d'abus de vaccins aussi , affaiblissent les resistances naturelles .. ::?: 

exemple facile la bronchiolite issue direct des vaccins donnes  la naissance ...le pauvre petit n'est encore pas n qu'on l'agresse avec toute une arme ..au lieu de lui laisser le temps de  faire ses dfenses immunitaires ...avant ce genre de maladie n'existait pas ..je suis folle chaque fois que je vois comment on appui sur ce petit corps a peine form pour sortir les glaires ..pour moi c'est de l'hresie , il restera forcment des squelles 

Sinon , en ce qui concerne la neige , c'est bon , elle est bien arrive en Lorraine ...juste  esprer qu'elle s'arrte que je suis sortir ce soir  ::mouarf:: 

pour Lady , avec la chance que tu as en ce moment ..joues au loto  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Il a reneig cette nuit chez moi aussi  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est vrai pour beaucoups de chose je trouve, principalement les alergies, je pense que la thorie d'un surplus d'hygine et de dsinfection y est pour quelque chose.


Il faut voir aussi que maintenant on survit longtemps aux allergies.
http://www.statistiques-mondiales.com/france.htm
Vu qu'il s'agit de malformations qui peuvent se transmettre, a explique facilement qu'on ait beaucoup plus d'allergiques maintenant qu' l'poque o les allergiques mourraient avant de procrer, pendant la petit enfance.

Je suis tomb l-dessus, regardez les deux derniers modles de bagues  ::mouarf:: 
http://zsoltszekely.com/333233/rings/

----------


## rothen

> Je suis tomb l-dessus, regardez les deux derniers modles de bagues 
> http://zsoltszekely.com/333233/rings/


en ce qui concerne l'avant dernire l ca va j'ai compris  ::mouarf::  et j'aime bien  :;):  par contre , je comprends pas pour la dernire ..tu m'expliques ..avec des mots simples  ::mouarf::  

ah au fait , j'ai entendu une info sympa  midi : en Allemagne une femme de mnage a voulu essayer ce que ca donnait de conduire un train ...bon , ca n'a pas t une russite  ::mouarf:: quelqu'un en a entendu parler ? 

j'arrive pas  trouver l'info sur le net  ::?:  oui , comme dab  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> en ce qui concerne l'avant dernire l ca va j'ai compris  et j'aime bien  par contre , je comprends pas pour la dernire ..tu m'expliques ..avec des mots simples


Les deux derniers modles de la liste ont les trois triangles, symboles de la Triforce (prix des bagues du site variant entre 295$ et 3000$).
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triforc...egend_of_Zelda)

RAS concernant les femmes de mnages en allemagne conduisant des trains, pour ce qui me concerne.

----------


## sevyc64

c'est pas le symbole d'une secte trs en vogue chez les stars aux us aussi ?

----------


## Deadpool

> en ce qui concerne l'avant dernire l ca va j'ai compris  et j'aime bien  par contre , je comprends pas pour la dernire ..tu m'expliques ..avec des mots simples  
> 
> ah au fait , j'ai entendu une info sympa  midi : en Allemagne une femme de mnage a voulu essayer ce que ca donnait de conduire un train ...bon , ca n'a pas t une russite quelqu'un en a entendu parler ? 
> 
> j'arrive pas  trouver l'info sur le net  oui , comme dab


T'as peut tre du mal  trouver parce qu'en fait a s'est pass en Sude visiblement.   :;): 

http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1080...ontre-immeuble

----------


## rothen

> Les deux derniers modles de la liste ont les trois triangles, symboles de la Triforce


alors oui , normal , si c'est un truc geek ..je peux pas connaitre  ::mouarf:: 




> c'est pas le symbole d'une secte trs en vogue chez les stars aux us aussi ?


ca plus  :;): 




> T'as peut tre du mal  trouver parce qu'en fait a s'est pass en Sude visiblement.


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: c'est ca de faire plusieurs choses  la fois  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas , meri pour l'info , du coup j'ai ri une 2eme fois ...je trouve qu'atterrir avec un train dans une cuisine ..ca le fait bien  pour une femme de mnage  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Alvaten

Allez je partage un clip que j'ai dcouvert (les plus anciens connaissent peut tre)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oVBvxA0mm0"]Mtley Cre - Smokin In The Boys Room - YouTube[/ame]

J'ai dcouvert Mtley Cre par hasard (j'avais dja entendu sans connaitre), malgrs le fait que leur musique soit plus vieille que moi, j'aime assez. 
En regardant la video, la premire chose qui me viens a l'esprit c'est "ca devai tre norme les annes 80" les clips de l'poque sont juste completement timbr  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> c'est pas le symbole d'une secte trs en vogue chez les stars aux us aussi ?


Non, srieux ? Quelle secte a os voler la symbolique de la Triforce ?  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Rachel

vous ne confondrez pas avec la pyramide avec un oeil ?  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai dcouvert Mtley Cre par hasard (j'avais dja entendu sans connaitre), malgrs le fait que leur musique soit plus vieille que moi, j'aime assez. 
> En regardant la video, la premire chose qui me viens a l'esprit c'est "ca devai tre norme les annes 80" les clips de l'poque sont juste completement timbr


L'esthtique glam, c'est vraiment un truc que j'ai jamais compris.  ::lol::

----------


## Rachel

le batteur n'a pas 'battu' que la batterie  ::lol::

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi::   gla gla ce matin ..mme pas pu sortir hier soir avec ce temps ..srement pareil ce soir  ::?:  ..bon , du coup je serai en pleine forme pour attaquer le WE  :;): 




> En regardant la video, la premire chose qui me viens a l'esprit c'est "ca devait tre norme les annes 80" les clips de l'poque sont juste completement timbr


oui , c'tait des annes chouettes ...mais j'ai d en garder des squelles  ::mouarf:: ..ca doit venir de l le fait que je sois souvent disjoncte  ::wow:: 




> L'esthtique glam, c'est vraiment un truc que j'ai jamais compris.


j'ai essay d'aller voir sur le net "l'esthetique glam " , ouais bon , comme dab j'ai drap  ::mouarf:: ..qu'est-ce que tu entends pas l ? si possible avec photo ..je comprends mieux les images  ::mouarf:: 




> le batteur n'a pas 'battu' que la batterie


c'est  dire ? il a t violent ? 

bon , comme je pars bientt au ski , je vous mets cette image que je trouve sympa 


vous connaissez ce photographe ?   ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> vous connaissez ce photographe ?


C'est Thomas Barbey il me semble...  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> j'ai essay d'aller voir sur le net "l'esthetique glam " , ouais bon , comme dab j'ai drap ..qu'est-ce que tu entends pas l ? si possible avec photo ..je comprends mieux les images


Tu n'as pas connu la vague glam-rock des annes 80?
Avec le style vestimentaire associ?

Exemple, le groupe Poison :



Et Mtley Cre dont le cas a t voqu ci-dessus.



C'est la classe, n'est ce pas?  ::mrgreen:: 

Ce que je n'ai jamais compris, c'est que ces groupes aient oss se produire en public sous cet accoutrement.  ::lol:: 

Pour ceux qui auraient des doutes, toutes les personnes prsentes sur les photos sont bien des hommes.  ::lol::

----------


## Alvaten

Et une autre petite d'un chanteur djant 



Dee Sniders des Twisted Sister.




> Ce que je n'ai jamais compris, c'est que ces groupes aient oss se produire en public sous cet accoutrement.


Dans une interview que j'ai vue avec lui et Vince Neil (le chanteur de Mtley), apparemment tout les deux ont fait a juste pour provoquer les "bien-pensants", et c'est rest. 
Vince dit qu'au dbut ils se maquillaient juste un peu pour les photos, puis ils ont ajout la dentelle et de fil en aiguille c'est devenu ca  ::): 
Et comme dit Dee,  lpoque tavais les groupes habills de manire fminine et les groupe en cuir ultra-moulant, les deux pourtant tait cens reprsent une musique trs virile :p
Aprs je suis sur que l'alcohol et la drogue ont du bien les aider aussi  ::mrgreen:: 




> vous connaissez ce photographe ?


Pas du tout, mais la photo est sympa.

----------


## Rachel

> c'est  dire ? il a t violent ?


coucou Rothen  ::kiss:: 

En effet, du temps o il tait le compagnon de Pamela Anderson  ::?:

----------


## rothen

> C'est Thomas Barbey il me semble...


tout  fait  :;):   j'aime pas tout ce qu'il fait mais certaines sont sympas 

j'aime aussi celle-l 


euh oui , vous , vous devez moins aimer  ::mouarf::  mais c'est mon ct romantique  :;): 




> Tu n'as pas connu la vague glam-rock des annes 80?
> Avec le style vestimentaire associ?
>  C'est la classe, n'est ce pas? 
> 
> Pour ceux qui auraient des doutes, toutes les personnes prsentes sur les photos sont bien des hommes.


ah si , j'ai connu  :;):  pas vraiment mon trip non plus  ::?: 
moi j'tais beaucoup plus sage  ::lol:: 




> Et une autre petite d'un chanteur djant ...
> l , j'arrive pas  voir , moi j'ai une x , vous y accedez vous ?? 
>  Aprs je suis sur que l'alcohol et la drogue ont du bien les aider aussi


tout  fait d'accord avec toi ..exces en tous genre  ::mouarf:: 




> coucou Rothen merci , c'est gentil 
> 
> En effet, du temps o il tait le compagnon de Pamela Anderson


oui , je ne suis pas assez la presse people  ::mouarf::  ...je prfre l'automobile magazine ou flat 6  :;): ..oui , je sais , je suis pas normale pour une nana  ::wow:: 

et vous ? vous lisez quoi ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> et vous ? vous lisez quoi ??


Des romans policiers et SF, des revues scientifiques, quelques comics, et beaucoup de manga, manhwa et manhua dans diffrents style : shonen, seinen, ecchi, hentai et quelques shojo / josei

----------


## Nhaps

> et vous ? vous lisez quoi ??


Manga ( Fairy Tail ) 
Roman ( Game of thrones )

----------


## Loceka

> Roman ( Game of thrones )


Pareil. \o/

----------


## ManusDei

Je n'arrive plus  la retrouver, mais j'avais trouv une vido d'Alice Cooper en paillettes et strass chantant "I'm eighteen", version groupe  minettes.

Choc garanti.

----------


## rothen

La nuit n'est pas finie ..t'as encore le temps de la trouver  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Un petit coucou entre deux couches de lasure (on travaille autant en vacances qu'au boulot...)



> et vous ? vous lisez quoi ??


"Identification de matriel" sur Dveloppez  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, je ne suis pas un gros lecteur. Mes dernires lectures sont des histoires du petit Nicolas (c'est court, amusant, a dtend avant d'aller se coucher, bref c'est l'idal avant de s'endormir  ::): )

 ::zoubi::

----------


## Lady

Hello ici !!

Moi j'ai eu une periode trs trs manga (a moi et mon mari on a 6 bibliothque complte on doit tourn au environs des 1500 tomes....) Mais avec les dmnagement et tout on a pas encore repris car ni lui ni moi ne savons plus o on en est exactement de nos series !!

Sinon j'ai aussi une petite collection de livre de dessins / art plastique / artistes fantasy

Et j'ai toujours un roman de fantasy en cours mme si avec bb l ou avant j'en lisais 1 / semaines maintenant c'est 1 / mois ... (mais au moins je fait des conomies !!!)
En ce moment j'en ai mme 2 :
celui l en franais : http://www.amazon.fr/Les-Soeurs-lune...8408996&sr=8-2
et celui l en anglais :http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/0765...ls_o06_s00_i02

A force d'en entendre parl je vais peut tre voir pour lire les game of throne ...

----------


## FirePrawn

Bonjour  tous en ce matin glacial !  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Bonjour  tous en ce matin glacial !


Il fait que -4C par ici.

Sinon, je lis Naheulbeuk (John Lang), Garrett dtective priv (Glen Cook), Le disque monde (Pratchett), ...

----------


## FirePrawn

-10 ici  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Il fait que -4C par ici.


Petit joueur -10C ce matin quand je suis sortie vers 7h15 !! Heureusement il n'y a pas de vent ...

----------


## Nhaps

> Le disque monde (Pratchett), ...


Et le film DiscWorld en est inspir ? Trop long comme film et pas top du tout, j'espere qu'en livre il est mieu   ::?: 




> Moi j'ai eu une periode trs trs manga (a moi et mon mari on a 6 bibliothque complte on doit tourn au environs des 1500 tomes....)


Je te les achete pour 100 euros, sisi tu fais une affaire !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> Et le film DiscWorld en est inspir ? Trop long comme film et pas top du tout, j'espere qu'en livre il est mieu


C'est une srie, pas *1* livre.

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est une srie, pas *1* livre.


D'accord, et le film vient bien de la ? un disque monde sur des lphants, et une tortue, et savoir quel est le sexe de la tortue ? ^^


Sinon, personnelement la srie de livre que j'ai ador c'est Les chroniques de Krondor

----------


## lper

> et vous ? vous lisez quoi ??


Je viens de terminer le dernier Nothomb (toujours de trs belles phrases  rflexion et un univers que j'ai trouv assez frique), cadeau de Nol de mes 2 filles, chacune un bouquin, le second c'est un peu chiant j'avoue la 3me humanit de Werber...  ::roll::

----------


## FirePrawn

Rcemment j'ai lu Le Passage de Justin Cronin et le dernier tome sorti des Chroniques d'un tueur de roi de Patrick Rothfuss.

J'suis en train de lire 3e humanit de Werber mais j'ai du mal  accrocher alors que j'suis un fan inconditionnel des fourmis, de la saga des thanataunautes et de la saga du pre de nos pres.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et le film DiscWorld en est inspir ? Trop long comme film et pas top du tout, j'espere qu'en livre il est mieu


Argh, Barghhh, Raaaahhhhh.
Inculte (mme si Krondor c'est bien).

Oui en livre c'est mieux, commence par La Huitime Couleur, premier tome paru.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

ouh l ..vous lisez que des trucs que je connais pas  ::calim2::  ...mme si les Mangas je sais ce que c'est  ::mouarf:: ..va falloir que je me documente la dessus  :;): 

C'est dingue , on est quand mme dans 2 mondes compltement diffrents ..pas que par l'age  ::mouarf::  ..on a des centres d'interet aux antipodes ...mais finalement c'est peut-tre grce  ca que ce post marche encore ...chacun apprenant  l'autre des choses qu'il n'aurait jamais connu autrement ...ca je trouve super  ::ccool:: 

grce  moi vous avez vu des appareils dont vous n'auriez mme pas soupconn l'existence  ::mouarf:: ..et moi je dcouvre le monde geek . :;): ..

c'est sympa non ?

----------


## Loceka

> grce  moi vous avez vu des appareils dont vous n'auriez mme pas soupconn l'existence


Ben si vu que tu nous demandais ce que c'tait et qu'on te rpondait  ::P:

----------


## Alvaten

> et vous ? vous lisez quoi ??


En ce moment je suis sur le dernier tome des "Enfants de la terres" (Jean M. Auel)

Les derniers truc que j'ai lu en vrac : Divers nouvelles de Lovecraft, La fortune des Rougon (Zola), "l'Hrsie d'Horus" (srie sur l'univers de Warhammer 40k).

Et plus anciennement :
Le Seigneur des Anneaux, quelques livres de Christian Jaqu, Harry Potter etc...

----------


## ManusDei

> ouh l ..vous lisez que des trucs que je connais pas  ...mme si les Mangas je sais ce que c'est ..va falloir que je me documente la dessus


L'an dernier j'ai lu Le voyage en Occident, a existait dj  ton poque  ::mrgreen:: 

(et l j'hsite  finir de lire tous les San Antonio)

----------


## rothen

> Ben si vu que tu nous demandais ce que c'tait et qu'on te rpondait


[SIZE="3"]oui , enfin pour certains appareils genre Krypton et Belinographe c'tait surtout 1 ou 2 qui trouvaient ..les autres n'en avaient jamais entendu parler  ::mouarf:: 

tiens  j'aimerai d'ailleurs savoir , quel moment , quelle discution vous avez prfr dans ce post  ::roll:: 

Laurent , pas la peine de rpondre , je sais  ::mouarf::  mais les autres ? 

ps : pour Manus Dei , je suis plus San Antonio ..que  
Le voyage en Occident ..je pense que ca ne t'tonne pas  ::mouarf:: /SIZE]

----------


## Nhaps

> tiens  j'aimerai d'ailleurs savoir , quel moment , quelle discution vous avez prfr dans ce post


Le moment o tu as post ta photo  ::ccool::  

Enfin ca sera mon moment prefer de la discussion  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Le moment o tu as post ta photo  
> 
> Enfin ca sera mon moment prefer de la discussion


norme +1 !

----------


## lper

> Laurent , pas la peine de rpondre , je sais  mais les autres ?


J'ai jamais su cach mon jeu... ::calim2:: 
 part au bridge !  ::aie:: 

C'est pas mal cette *discution*, on discutaille bien ici !  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 





> C'est pas mal cette *discution*,


oui , je sais pas pourquoi , j'ai dcrt une fois pour toute que ca prenait 2 S ::aie:: 




> Le moment o tu as post ta photo  
> 
> Enfin ca sera mon moment prefer de la discussion


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  bon , ben ca sera pas pour toute suite ..l je pars  une dizaine de jours m'clater au ski , avec mes copains 

bon , j'espre pas comme  


ni comme ca 



mais comme a  :;): 



oui , c'est plus moi  ::yaisse:: 

tchez d'tre sage pendant mon absence  ::mouarf::  ..si j'y arrive je viendrai vous faire un coucou .. ::lun:: 

allez .. tous .. bientt  ::coucou::

----------


## Deadpool

Coucou.

Bon sjour Rothen, profite bien.

Ct neige tu devrais tre servi.  :;):

----------


## lper

Eclate toi bien, tu as de la chance de pouvoir skier hors priode de vacances ! ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

Bon sjour Rothen.

----------


## FirePrawn

Have fun !

----------


## Nhaps

Bonne glisse

----------


## ManusDei

> bon , ben ca sera pas pour toute suite ..l je pars  une dizaine de jours m'clater au ski , avec mes copains


N'oublie pas de bien te couvrir  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

En fait j'ai compris l'ide du topic : le titre est un faux prtexte pour en fait que les membres se donnent des rencarts entre eux et plus si affinits.

Simple mais il fallait y penser.

Heureusement pour vous je n'ai aucun matriel  faire identifier  ::P:  ::P: 

Cordialement, Gizmo.

PS : je vous prouve tout de suite ce que j'avance :  la 1re page de ce topic, Auteur a dit ceci 


> La grosse prise est effectivement une prise anglaise. La seconde n'est pas forcment franaise :  elle peut tre italienne


Ici on peut voir qu'Auteur est plutt gourmand et aime bien les belles prises : c..d. plusieurs  la fois rien que pour lui tout seul. (n'y voyez pas d'ambigit il n'y en a pas)

Quoiqu'il en soit il les aime autant Franaises qu'Italiennes.

Mais force est de constater qu'il en est tout autrement pour sevyc64, qui lui les prfre en mme temps certes ; mais de type G : qui viennent plus rapidement et intensment.

Vous pouvez teindre votre tlviseur et reprendre une activit normale.
Et Mesdames et Mesdemoiselles excusez-moi d'avance j'ai tout simplement disjonct : n'y voyez pas l du sexisme ou autre...

----------


## Nhaps

Auteur est trs port  l'internationale, mais merci guizmo comme dirai les bilingues de la langue de Shakespeare

you made my day

----------


## Invit

De rien c'est pas souvent que je poste par ici alors c'est juste  l'occasion comme a pour le sport.

Et n'y voyez surtout aucune forme de discrimination car venant de moi il n'y en a pas : ne vous mprenez pas : _grosse prise_ signifie pour moi _jolie prise_ et le mot "prise" entre guillemets bien sr : je le rpte : juste de l'humour, aucun machisme quelconque c'est clair ?

----------


## sevyc64

> qu'il en est tout autrement pour sevyc64, qui lui les prfre en mme temps certes ; mais de type G : qui viennent plus rapidement et intensment.


Ben oui, comme a la premire ne m'puise pas, j'ai de la rserve pour les suivantes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Auteur est trs port  l'internationale


C'est bien connu :



> Cest la lutte finale
> Groupons-nous et demain
> LInternationale
> Sera le genre pingouin


 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

Auteur est trs port sur les sciences, on ne sait pas lesquelles mais bon..tout le monde aura devin !  ::lol::

----------


## Nhaps

> Auteur est trs port sur les sciences, on ne sait pas lesquelles mais bon..tout le monde aura devin !


Raah j'hsite, science physique ou de la vie ?  ::calim2::

----------


## lper

> Raah j'hsite, science physique ou de la vie ?


avec les occultes aussi ? Je ne serais pas surpris que l'on puisse trouver ce genre de bouquin sur sa table de chevet. ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> avec les occultes aussi ? Je ne serais pas surpris que l'on puisse trouver ce genre de bouquin sur sa table de chevet.


Ahahah ca doit tre ca clairement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur est trs port sur les sciences, on ne sait pas lesquelles mais bon..tout le monde aura devin !


lper est trs port sur le tricot....

----------


## giragu03

> lper est trs port sur le tricot....


La preuve, c'est qu'il a mme tricot sur le ct de la boue qu'on voit sur son avatar (en tout cas a ressemble  des mailles  ::aie:: )

----------


## lper

> lper est trs port sur le tricot....


Ben faut bien se dvouer pour fabriquer les strings de rothen. ::mrgreen:: 

@giragu03 : n'insiste pas, je ne sais pas faire pour les hommes.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

C'est dingue quand mme ce qu'une simple phrase peut provoquer comme discussion...

Bon en tout cas une chose est sre : c'est sans moi.

Vu que la couverture de ce topic est dsormais bousille, ds que je verrai un topic par ici du style _cl usb mle cherche prise usb femelle pour test compatibilit matrielle_ je me permettrait d'avoir des doutes...

Surtout si le topic dpasse les 500 vue en 1 journe  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> @giragu03 : n'insiste pas, je ne sais pas faire pour les hommes.


 ::cry:: 
Je suis du, un champion de tricot comme toi  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

Ce sujet part en c*******!  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ce sujet part en c*******!


Non, ce n'est vraiment pas dans nos habitudes  ::ange::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ben faut bien se dvouer pour fabriquer les strings de rothen.


J'ose esprer que tu utilises des fils de laine (ou de soie) trs fins et des maillages du mme ordre sinon ...





 ::dehors:: 



[edit]PS : j'ai une petite pense pour Rothen,  son retour : bon courage avec la lecture de tous nos dlires  :;): [/edit]

----------


## Lady

> Ce sujet part en c*******!



Voil ce qui se passe quand Rothen n'est pas l ... Tssss

----------


## giragu03

> Voil ce qui se passe quand Rothen n'est pas l ... Tssss


On parlait juste tricot avec lper... Il n'y a aucun mal  a, si ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K682wDOdhc"]Rene Lebas "Tire, tire l'aiguille" - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## Deadpool

> On parlait juste tricot avec lper... Il n'y a aucun mal  a, si ?


Je sais pas si rothen apprcierait que l'on parle de ses sous-vtements.  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Je sais pas si rothen apprcierait que l'on parle de ses sous-vtements.


rho, c'est juste pour avoir la laine frache ! ::aie:: 
ce sujet part en pelote....

----------


## shadowmoon

> avoir la laine frache


si tu as besoin de matire premire, je peut te mettre en contact avec un fournisseur de laine de lama ...






j'ai bien compris le jeu de mot, c'est juste pour faire comme si je l'avais mme pas vu

----------


## lper

> si tu as besoin de matire premire, je peut te mettre en contact avec un fournisseur de laine de lama ...


Heu, j'ai peur aprs que je sois Malaaaaaaaadeeeeeeeeeeeee...

----------


## giragu03

> Heu, j'ai peur aprs que je sois Malaaaaaaaadeeeeeeeeeeeee...


Comme quand ta mre sortait le soir ?
Je te conseille plutt d'aller voir les "femmes, femmes, femmes"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> rho, c'est juste pour avoir la laine frache !:aie


Mdr, tu m'as fait trop rire !  ::mouarf:: 


Bonjour tout le monde. Ca va lady ? pas trop chiant les patinoires sur les trottoirs du Nord ? Je suis pas encore tomb, mais je pense que ca va bientt arriv

----------


## lper

> Mdr, tu m'as fait trop rire !


Cool, a fait du bien, ici trs bonne ambiance au boulot !! Bonne journe  tous ! :8-):

----------


## Lady

> Mdr, tu m'as fait trop rire ! 
> 
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde. Ca va lady ? pas trop chiant les patinoires sur les trottoirs du Nord ? Je suis pas encore tomb, mais je pense que ca va bientt arriv


Bah je suis tomb y a 15 jours (avant la neige sur une plaque de verglas toutes btes)
Perso faut juste pas que a m'arrive quand j'ai ma fille dans les bras c'est tout ...
Hier j'ai des collgues qui ont russi  coinc leur voiture sur le parking a cot du boulot ... pas de bol!

En plus mon mari m'a dit que a redescend dans les -10 demain ou aprs demain !!

----------


## ManusDei

A Toulouse, on a vu de la neige il y a quelques jours... enfin, pour ceux qui bossent, parce que pour ceux qui se sont levs aprs 10H, il n'en restait plus beaucoup, de la neige  :8-):

----------


## Deadpool

A Nantes, on a eu un peu de neige vendredi dernier et depuis plus rien. 

Chuis mme un peu du d'ailleurs.  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

> A Nantes, on a eu un peu de neige vendredi dernier et depuis plus rien. 
> 
> Chuis mme un peu du d'ailleurs.


la neige  Nantes, une belle image d'pinal  ::mrgreen::  (actualit  ::frenchy:: )

----------


## lper

Chez nous, suite  un boulement sur l'unique route pour aller sur le Valais depuis Evian, et ben on prend le bateau au lieu de se tapper un col entre Morgin et Chtel, c'est moins stress et a change un peu du quotidien.
http://www.ledauphine.com/haute-savo...ernat-vendredi

Y en a bien un qui avait tent de passer en force mais rsultat...
http://www.ledauphine.com/haute-savo...s-le-lac-leman

----------


## giragu03

> Y en a bien un qui avait tent de passer en force mais rsultat...
> http://www.ledauphine.com/haute-savo...s-le-lac-leman


Tu n'y es pas du tout... Il voulait juste voir si a voiture tait amphibie, mais il a eu un problme lors de la mise  l'eau de sa voiture... Tout le reste ce ne sont que des histoires de journaleux pour nous faire croire que les gens ne respectent pas les interdictions et qu'il faut faire intervenir l'arme...
(je sais, je suis atteint, mais c'est la fin de journe).

Bonne soire  toutes et tous.

Une petite rvision de conjugaison en musique (parce que c'est beau de s'instruire  n'importe quel ge) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lnl_MiX7nmY"]Chanson Plus Bifluore - L'imparfait du subjonctif - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous MdR de vos dlires ,j'adore lol par contre , pas facile avec l'iPhone ,mais je tenais  vous dire que je pense  vous  .. Pour moi tout baigne , retrouve mes copains Bordelais et  Parisiens et tout est au top , la neige , le temps et l'ambiance ...Bises  tous et  bientt .. Continuez  dlirer , j'adore quand vous tes comme a .. Des treks qui de lchent , c'est quand mme super lol

----------


## giragu03

> coucou les tous MdR de vos dlires ,j'adore lol par contre , pas facile avec l'iPhone ,mais je tenais  vous dire que je pense  vous  .. Pour moi tout baigne , retrouve mes copains Bordelais et  Parisiens et tout est au top , la neige , le temps et l'ambiance ...Bises  tous et  bientt .. Continuez  dlirer , j'adore quand vous tes comme a .. Des treks qui de lchent , c'est quand mme super lol


Et Rothen qui chante "Quand te reverrai-je, pays merveilleux..."  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Pour moi tout baigne ,


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axSUrJk8E8k"]tout baigne ![/ame]
Coucou, 
l'iPhone, y a une application pour skier aussi ?  ::roll::  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Et Rothen qui chante "Quand te reverrai-je, pays merveilleux..."


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWXA1PIjPiA"]quand te reverrai je - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

Je viens de voir que j'ai fait 132 messages dans cette discussion  ::aie:: 

Je pensais pas en avoir fait autant, et vous ? vous en tes a combien ?  :8O:

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous en tes a combien ?


tant un habitu de cette discussion, je pense que je suis pas loin des 300 messages.

----------


## Deadpool

33 messages pour moi, je suis un petit joueur.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> tant un habitu de cette discussion, je pense que je suis pas loin des 300 messages.


Au fait, je viens de voir que s'est crit sur l'enveloppe a cot du nom du sujet ( sur la liste des sujet )
C'est pour cela que je sais que c'est mon 133 eme :p

----------


## shadowmoon

> Au fait, je viens de voir que s'est crit sur l'enveloppe a cot du nom du sujet ( sur la liste des sujet )
> C'est pour cela que je sais que c'est mon 133 eme :p


je sais, je connais cette fonctionnalit, mais je la trouve mal place, il faut "revenir en arrire" et "quitter" la discussion en cours pour l'utiliser.

Je pense qu'elle serait mieux dans la page du thread, dans le mme bandeau que celui avec "outils de la discussion", "rechercher" et "note", mais sur la gauche. 

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Je pense que la mettre sur la page actuel est une bonne ide, par contre o ? J'en sais rien, il faudrai vraiment trouver un endroit pertinant.

----------


## giragu03

> Je viens de voir que j'ai fait 132 messages dans cette discussion 
> 
> Je pensais pas en avoir fait autant, et vous ? vous en tes a combien ?


C'est mon 365 message... Je viens de repasser 3 posteur de la discussion.

----------


## Nhaps

> Je viens de repasser 3 posteur de la discussion.


Comment tu sais ca ?  :8O:  

Encore un truc que j'ignore sur DVP  !

----------


## Deadpool

Palmars actuel (les 10 premiers) :



On constate que rothen crase un peu tout le monde.  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Palmars actuel (les 10 premiers) :
> 
> 
> 
> On constate que rothen crase un peu tout le monde.


Rah mince je meffondre dans le classement .. jtais 4eme  une poque !!

Faut dire en ce moment je suis sur un autre forum qui n'a rien a voir avec DVP (celui des maternelles de France 5 mdr)

----------


## Bovino

> On constate que rothen crase un peu tout le monde.


Dis tout de suite qu'elle est grosse !  ::no::

----------


## shadowmoon

> On constate que rothen crase un peu tout le monde.


Quelle classe !!! Un vrai gentleman  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Personnellement, j'aurais plutt dit que rothen dpasse / est devant tout le monde

----------


## lper

Il n'a pas dit



> On constate que rothen crase un peu tout le monde.


mais plutt



> On constate que rothen crase un peu tout le monde.



La nuance prouve bien le flagrant dlit... ::salo::

----------


## giragu03

> Rah mince je meffondre dans le classement .. jtais 4eme  une poque !!


Je remonte difficilement de la 4 place, il faut dire qu'ils postent ceux du haut du classement ; avant mes quelques jours d'absence sur le sujet en dcembre, j'tais 2...



> Faut dire en ce moment je suis sur un autre forum qui n'a rien a voir avec DVP (celui des maternelles de France 5 mdr)


 Effectivement a n'a pas grand-chose  voir. Pas sr que si tu leur parles de dveloppement, on puisse bien te rpondre.

----------


## Lady

> Effectivement a n'a pas grand-chose  voir. Pas sr que si tu leur parles de dveloppement, on puisse bien te rpondre.


Bah si sur le dveloppement de l'enfant  ::mrgreen:: (... et l je me voie entrain d'ajouter des ligne de code a ma fille, des fois a serait plus simple.  ::aie:: )

----------


## Nhaps

Personnellement je suis arriv en plein vol, mais je compte bien rattraper ceux du haut du classement dans les mois  venir  ::):

----------


## Loceka

Oui, comme enfant.sleep(28800000) par exemple.  ::P:

----------


## giragu03

> Bah si sur le dveloppement de l'enfant (... et l je me voie entrain d'ajouter des ligne de code a ma fille, des fois a serait plus simple. )


Du genre, ajouter une ligne


```
sleep(36000);
```


EDIT : grill par Loceka  ::triste::

----------


## Deadpool

::aie:: 

Bande de pourris! Je parlais bien videmment en terme de nombre de messages.

@rothen, je n'ai jamais sous-entendu ce genre de choses.  ::oops:: 

Note pour plus tard : choisir avec davantage d'attention des termes ne pouvant laisser la place  certaines interprtations douteuses.

----------


## Nhaps

Ou une mthode  

```
pause() ou off()
```

 dans l'objet voix
pour contrer la mthode 

```
cri(Decibel)
```

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ..normal que je vous crase tous ... Je suis de loin la us bavarde lol Je vais essayer de vous mettre des photos , mais avec ce truc c'est pas gagn

----------


## Auteur

@Deadpoolichon : comment as-tu obtenus ces stats  ::koi::  Je n'ai pas trouv la fonctionnalit.

----------


## Deadpool

> @Deadpoolichon : comment as-tu obtenus ces stats  Je n'ai pas trouv la fonctionnalit.


Deadpoolichon  ::no:: 

Pourquoi pas Deadpoolopot aussi?  ::roll:: 

Sinon, pour accder  ces fameuses stats, tu clique sur le nombre de message de la discussion quand tu es sur l'cran montrant la liste des discussions (c'est le lien que j'ai entour en rouge dans la capture ci-dessous).



Voil, tu es content mon p'tit ToteurCalinou?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Voil, tu es content mon p'tit ToteurCalinou?


merci Deadpoolichou  ::hola::

----------


## Alvaten

> Deadpoolopot


J'aime bien  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Deadpoolichon 
> 
> Pourquoi pas Deadpoolopot aussi?


Deadpoolopot tait dans les propositions faites au cours de la discussion... Tout comme Deadpoolichoucroute (pour ne citer que lui...)

----------


## lper

Deadpool il dort !  ::aie::  (pour les plus vieux qui aiment le vlo)...

----------


## giragu03

> Deadpool il dort !  (pour les plus vieux qui aiment le vlo)...


Bien vu ! Allez Poupou !!!

----------


## Nhaps

DeadPoolichinelle ! 


Oh ben c'est bon c'est vendredi roohh !!  ::):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Il y a dj une discussion sur les surnoms de deadpool dans la taverne (je vous laisse le travail d'archo-proctologie, je suis gnreux  ::lol::  )

----------


## Deadpool

> Il y a dj une discussion sur les surnoms de deadpool dans la taverne (je vous laisse le travail d'archo-proctologie, je suis gnreux  )


Ouais enfin, si on pouvait viter de remettre a sur le tapis...  ::aie:: 

En vous remerciant.

----------


## sevyc64

Il y avait longtemps !




> Deux gamins sont assis dans la salle d'attente d'un cabinet mdical. L'un des deux pleure comme une madeleine.
> - Pourquoi pleures-tu ? Demande Lionel
> - Je viens pour une analyse de sang, rpond Jean-Marie.
> - Et alors! C'est a qui te fait peur ?
> - Oui. Pendant l'examen, ils te coupent le bout du doigt. C'est mon frre qui me l'a dit !
> A son tour, le pourtant tmraire Lionel commence  sangloter. Jean-Marie hoquette de surprise.
> - Pourquoi tu pleures, toi ?
> - Parce que moi, je viens pour une analyse d'urine ...

----------


## giragu03

> Il y a dj une discussion sur les surnoms de deadpool dans la taverne (je vous laisse le travail d'archo-proctologie, je suis gnreux  )


Facile, il suffit de faire une recherche avec l'outil Google ( ct de Contacts) et de chercher "Deadpoolopot".

----------


## Nhaps

> Facile, il suffit de faire une recherche avec l'outil Google ( ct de Contacts) et de chercher "Deadpoolopot".


Et ca fonctionne ?

----------


## Lady

> Et ca fonctionne ?


Plus de 5 ans aprs un sondage fonctionne encore (je viens de tester ^^)

----------


## Deadpool

Je vais tenter une demande de dlestage l'air de rien.

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai fait ma BA du vendredi, j'ai re up le post du sondage ! Mouahahah

----------


## ManusDei

> Je vais tenter une demande de dlestage l'air de rien.


Y a pas un Modo pour transfrer la discussion dans le Dbats sur le dveloppement - Le Best Of ? (je crois qu'il n'y a pas de dlestage l-bas)

----------


## Deadpool

::triste:: 

J'inspire bien la compassion comme a, non?

----------


## ManusDei

::rire:: 

Non. Pas vraiment

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Ceci dit, histoire d'tre totalement impartial, il existe une autre discussion cre par deadpool en rponse  ce sondage... Je me demande si ce n'tait pas sur Auteur... (mais je peux me tromper...)

----------


## Deadpool

> Ceci dit, histoire d'tre totalement impartial, il existe une autre discussion cre par deadpool en rponse  ce sondage... Je me demande si ce n'tait pas sur Auteur... (mais je peux me tromper...)


Non, c'tait sur Commodore, l'auteur du sondage sur moi.

Cela dit, Auteur n'est pas pass loin d'avoir galement un sujet ddi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Hello !




> LE PROGRAMMEUR ET LA BLONDE...
> *La version programmeur :*
> 
> Un programmeur raconte  ses copains programmeurs: 
> - Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une superbe nana dans une bote de nuit... Les copains programmeurs:
> - Aaaah! 
> - Je l'invite chez moi, on boit un bon coup, je commence  l'embrasser.
> Les copains programmeurs: 
> - Aaaahhh!!! 
> ...

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  ...ca y est , mes vacances  la neige sont finies  ::cry:: ...bon , il n'y a plus qu' attendre les prochaines  ::mouarf:: 
en tous ca sympa ...vous avez continu le post en mon absence , c'est bien ca ..

j'ai pas reussi  vous mettre des photos avec mon  I phone , oui je sais il parait que ca va tout seul ...enfin srement quand on n'est pas blonde ::mouarf2:: ...

bon l pas eu le temps d'apprendre  m'en servir , les journes taient trs occupes entre le ski ...et surtout l'aprs ski  ::mouarf:: apro , cours de Salsa , repas tous ensemble et soire spectacle ...bref la premiere nuit chez moi j'ai dormi plus de 12 h , ca ne m'tait jamais arrive  ::fou:: 

quand mme 2 photos pour vous 

la vue de ma chambre 
 
chouette hein ? 
et celle de mon endroit prfr 



euh oui , le bar des pistes ...normal pour moi non ?   ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Coucou, ::zoubi:: 
bon retour parmi les fo...

T'as du avoir le beau temps, au dessus de la couche nuageuse, tu peux mettre une photo pour voir si tu as pris de belles couleurs ! ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> tu peux mettre une photo pour voir si tu as pris de belles couleurs !


  coucou Laurent  ::zoubi::  eh oui , avec une semaine de soleil j'ai pris de belles couleurs  :;):  mais  c'est les autres qui ont les photos o je suis dessus ...eh ouais , pas de chance hein ?  ::mouarf:: 

par contre en passant l 



j'ai pens  l'un de vous ..il se reconnait ?  ::roll:: 

ca n'a rien a voir mais j'ai reu ca aujourd'hui et j'aime beaucoup  :;): 

http://video.futura-sciences.com/ser...=2115487651001

c'est incroyable non la faon de demander de l'aide et surtout de se laisser faire , je trouve ca super , pas vous ? 

il doit y avoir d'autres exemples de ce genre de choses , quelqu'un en a ? moi j'adore

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Hey ! C'est chez moi !!!  ::D: 

Du coup tu as pens soit  moi soit  Shadowmoon qui a dit aussi plus haut qu'il habite sur Grenoble.

bon, ok, mon appart' n'apparat pas sur la photo mais je suis  10mn  pied grand maximum de l'endroit de la photo....

Par contre Rothen, tu n'as pas choisi le meilleur jour de la semaine dernire pour prendre ta photo  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> tu as pens  moi  ..Par contre Rothen, tu n'as pas choisi le meilleur jour de la semaine dernire pour prendre ta photo


 oui , oui , j'ai pens  toi  :;):  ,on en avait parl plusieurs fois 

bon , pour le jour j'ai pas choisi , c'est le jour d'arrive ..en plus , c'tait pas la route normale , mais on a t dtourns par le GPS suite  un accident ct Chambery ..du coup je me suis dit que c'tait le destin et j'ai pris la photo  :;): 

par contre , je me suis pose une question , il y a un funiculaire ou un truc dans le genre qui part de l ...mais il va ou ??

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Il y a un tlphrique (plus connu sous le nom des "bulles"  Grenoble). Il permet d'aller de l'endroit de ta photo  la Bastille (l'espce de place forte qui se trouve sur la gauche de l'endroit de la photo mais qui n'est pas visible sur cette photo).
C'tait un genre de caserne militaire qui a plus ou moins t rnove au fil du temps (notamment on reconnat vachement le style XVII - XVIIIme) mais qui tait l depuis vachement plus longtemps... 
Ca fait une balade sympa le week-end quand on s'ennuie (en partant de l'Isre - le cours d'eau sur la photo - on arrive en haut en 30  45mn si on dsire s'arrter au fort mais on peut monter encore - ce que je n'ai jamais fait)

----------


## Lady

Coucou!

bon retour Rothen !! J'adore la photo de la vue de ta fentre...
J'aimerais bien aller au ski mais a risque de trs peu m'arriver  l'avenir. Mon mari ayant un ligament crois en moins il est interdit de ski snifff. Mais bon je pense que quand bb sera assez grande et si elle  envie d'aller  la neige on ira quand mme, il fera de la luge ( ::mouarf:: )


Tiens sinon parlant vacances on est en train de rflchir o aller passer une semaines cet t. Si vous avez des ides je prends !!
Les contraintes : 
- un bb de 2ans =  peut marcher sur de courte distance si pas de difficult sinon poussette donc pas de chemin de randonne o il faut grimper sur des rocher ect ... par contre quelques escaliers possible car on a une nouvelle poussette plus lgre qui pli se porte sur l'paule avec une sangle.
- un chiot de 9 mois : Samedi on va chercher le nouveau membre de notre famille (un collet) et il sera donc de la partie pour les vacances.

----------


## lper

> Tiens sinon parlant vacances on est en train de rflchir o aller passer une semaines cet t. Si vous avez des ides je prends !!


http://www.vvf-villages.fr/villages-...-villages.html
Non je ne suis pas chauvin... ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Tiens sinon parlant vacances on est en train de rflchir o aller passer une semaines cet t. Si vous avez des ides je prends !!
> Les contraintes : 
> - un bb de 2ans =  peut marcher sur de courte distance si pas de difficult sinon poussette donc pas de chemin de randonne o il faut grimper sur des rocher ect ... par contre quelques escaliers possible car on a une nouvelle poussette plus lgre qui pli se porte sur l'paule avec une sangle.
> - un chiot de 9 mois : Samedi on va chercher le nouveau membre de notre famille (un collet) et il sera donc de la partie pour les vacances.


Quelle genre de tourisme vous intresse?

----------


## Lady

J'avais pens au village vacances mais j'ai peur que ca rentre pas dans le budget ... Bon aprs l'avantage c'est que certains ont une crche (comment a je pense direct a me dbarrasser de ma fille ...).

Sinon moi j'aime plein de tourisme diffrent mais c'est plus compliqu du cot de mon mari : lui c'est plus beau paysage ou animaux. Les muses, visite de village typique, de chteau etc il kif pas trop (mais il supporte  petite dose). Et ni l'un ni l'autre on est semaine  la plage. (Par contre balade en bord de mer a on aime ^^)

----------


## ManusDei

Le tourisme gastronomique vous y avez pens ?

----------


## Deadpool

> J'avais pens au village vacances mais j'ai peur que ca rentre pas dans le budget ... Bon aprs l'avantage c'est que certains ont une crche (comment a je pense direct a me dbarrasser de ma fille ...).
> 
> Sinon moi j'aime plein de tourisme diffrent mais c'est plus compliqu du cot de mon mari : lui c'est plus beau paysage ou animaux. Les muses, visite de village typique, de chteau etc il kif pas trop (mais il supporte  petite dose). Et ni l'un ni l'autre on est semaine  la plage. (Par contre balade en bord de mer a on aime ^^)


France uniquement?

----------


## Lady

> France uniquement?


Pas forcement (la Belgique c'est moins loin que certain coin de France pour nous lol) mais si possible francophone.

----------


## Lady

> Le tourisme gastronomique vous y avez pens ?


On viens dentam un rgime (quoiqu'en Aout on aura ptet pas tenu lol). Et puis ma fille n'aura que 2ans : pas assez veille pour apprcier.

----------


## Deadpool

> Pas forcement (la Belgique c'est moins loin que certain coin de France pour nous lol) mais si possible francophone.


Ok, vous voyageriez en voiture.

J'allais proposer la Croatie qui est un pays qui allie magnifiques sites naturels et de nombreux points d'intrts / monuments.

En plus a restait assez accessible niveaux tarifs.
Mais ce n'est pas vraiment francophone.

Sinon, la Corse?

----------


## Lady

> Ok, vous voyageriez en voiture.
> 
> J'allais proposer la Croatie qui est un pays qui allie magnifiques sites naturels et de nombreux points d'intrts / monuments.
> 
> En plus a restait assez accessible niveaux tarifs.
> Mais ce n'est pas vraiment francophone.
> 
> Sinon, la Corse?



Bah bb + chien = les grands voyage pour nous c'est dans quelques annes (on a depuis notre mariage les sous de cot pour un voyage en Tanzanie qu'on fera un jour .... peut tre)

----------


## ManusDei

Dans le nord, vous pouvez faire le bord de mer  Berck (prononcer beurk).
Prs de strasbourg y a des balades  faire du ct de Bitche (prononcer... vous avez compris).

Les vacances  la ferme, c'est envisageable ? C'est probablement l qu'ils accepteront le chien le plus facilement, mais il va falloir prvoir une laisse si vous vivez en ville habituellement (car avec un passage ville-campagne, le chien le plus obissant devient dbile).

----------


## lper

Excuse-moi Lady mais tu me fais vraiment penser  eux, enfin surtout toi  elle en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Bah bb + chien = les grands voyage pour nous c'est dans quelques annes (on a depuis notre mariage les sous de cot pour un voyage en Tanzanie qu'on fera un jour .... peut tre)


J'avais oubli le chien.  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou  ::zoubi:: 

c'est dingue , vous en tes dj aux vacances d't ?? mais c'est loin encore ..mme si ca fait du bien d'y penser  ::mouarf:: 

par contre Lady , c'est vrai que tu devrais dj chercher un endroit qui accepte les chiens , ca doit pas tre partout  ::?: 

j'ai eu ca sur FB 



si on enlve le cot rigolo ...c'est quoi ce bouquin ??

----------


## Bovino

> si on enlve le cot rigolo ...c'est quoi ce bouquin ??


Le tome 1...  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

> Le tome 1...


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: ..oui ..en ce qui concerne la femme..je le pense aussi  ::mouarf:: 

mais sinon , c'est quoi ce truc ?  ::roll::  parce que ca a bien l'air d'tre un bouquin quand mme non ??

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous,
Bon retour parmi nous, Rothen.
Une petite chanson pour attaquer la journe, "Toujours, toujours" de Barbara Beghin.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y7lmbO1eZU"]"Toujours, Toujours" - Barbara Beghin - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe.

----------


## sevyc64

> ..oui ..en ce qui concerne la femme..je le pense aussi 
> 
> mais sinon , c'est quoi ce truc ?  parce que ca a bien l'air d'tre un bouquin quand mme non ??


trs probablement un photomontage. Un tel bouquin ne doit pas exister, je pense, il serait pas bien solide

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: ...journe pluvieuse et grise en Lorraine , l'horreur pour le moral  ::cry:: ...chez vous c'est comment ? si quelqu'un a du soleil , il peut m'en envoyer ...j'ai pas la pche ce matin  ::calim2:: 




> Bon retour parmi nous, Rothen.
> Une petite chanson pour attaquer la journe, "Toujours, toujours" de Barbara Beghin


Merci Guillaume  ::zoubi:: ..belle la chanson ..mais un peu triste pour commencer la journe  ::?: ...t'as rien qui me mettrait plus en forme 




> trs probablement un photomontage. Un tel bouquin ne doit pas exister, je pense, il serait pas bien solide


ah tu crois ? je suis toujours aussi blonde alors , parce que ca me semblait possible  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> trs probablement un photomontage. Un tel bouquin ne doit pas exister, je pense, il serait pas bien solide


Ca peut aussi tre un dfi d'diteur : t'es pas cap de relier un livre de 100 000 pages . Y a pas dans le guiness le livre le plus gros du monde ?

Sinon pour lper... alors en fait on y ressemble pas mal avec mon mari lgrement phobique du sang (bon lui il tombe pas dans les pommes mais il a des nauses  ::aie::  ). Par contre cot bb on est tout les deux comme Emma (Le biberon  la louche etc ...)

Pour les vacances normalement tous ce qui est location il y en a pas mal qui accepte les chiens donc a a devrait aller. 
Faut que je regarde mon mari voulait aller voir les Loups du Gevaudan (pour le coup le jour de la visite ce sera sans le chien ...) faut que je vois si autour y a des balades sympa.
Rothen > Dj les vacances d'tat car pour tre sure d'avoir une location faut s'y prendre maintenant vu qu'on va surement prendre la semaine du 15 aout.

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour les vacances normalement tous ce qui est location il y en a pas mal qui accepte les chiens donc a a devrait aller. 
> Faut que je regarde mon mari voulait aller voir les Loups du Gevaudan (pour le coup le jour de la visite ce sera sans le chien ...) faut que je vois si autour y a des balades sympa.


Ben pas trs loin tu as le parc national des Cvennes qui  mon avis offre un bon potentiel en matire de balade.

Sinon pas terrible non plus le temps par ici, la joie d'tre en Bretagne (sisi Nantes c'est en Bretagne).

----------


## rothen

> Rothen > Dj les vacances d'tat car pour tre sure d'avoir une location faut s'y prendre maintenant vu qu'on va surement prendre la semaine du 15 aout.


oui ...c'est vrai , ca doit tre une semaine charge ...c'est vrai que comme jusqu' maintenant j'ai jamais rserv pour des vacances , je suis en dehors du coup ..bon , en plus , comme maintenant je suis seulec'est pas pareil que pour toute une famille  :;): j'espre que tu trouveras un truc sympa  :8-): 





> Sinon pas terrible non plus le temps par ici, la joie d'tre en Bretagne (sisi Nantes c'est en Bretagne).


bon ...ben vu que ca va traverser la France , ca veut dire que je suis pas prte d'avoir du beau temps  ::?:  va falloir que je trouve autre chose pour me remonter le moral  ::mouarf:: 
J'ai lu ca 



> Une dame est  la fentre de sa maison et voit se garer devant chez elle un camion de la DDE.
> Un premier gars en descend, prend une pelle et creuse un trou, puis va 2 mtres plus loin et creuse un deuxime trou. Et ainsi de suite...
> Un deuxime gars sort alors du camion, prend une pelle et rebouche tous les trous que son collgue continue  creuser.
> ... Intrigue, la dame va les voir et les interroge sur leur travail.
> Et le premier agent lui rpond :
> - Je sais que a peut paratre bizarre. D'habitude nous sommes trois dans l'quipe, mais aujourd'hui le gars qui plante les arbres est en RTT.


je me demande si c'est vraiment de la fiction  ::mouarf::  vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## giragu03

> Sinon pas terrible non plus le temps par ici, la joie d'tre en Bretagne (sisi Nantes c'est en Bretagne).


Administrativement non... Mais historiquement et culturellement oui  ::D: 

Rothen, une chanson du genre te conviendrait-elle mieux ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUlyrgFnGbs"]Pierre Perret - La Corinne - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## ManusDei

> si quelqu'un a du soleil , il peut m'en envoyer ...j'ai pas la pche ce matin



Voil pour madame.

----------


## rothen

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  , je prfre 

et merci Manus dei pour le soleil  ::zoubi:: ..trop top  :;): 

alors du coup je vais danser un peu de zumba pour finir de me mettre de bonne humeur  :;): 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlRPHHKJt7Q"]Zumba - Dance Dance Dance - YouTube[/ame]

bon l j'ai mis une version courte ...pas sre que vous supportiez une version longue ::mouarf:: 

ca dcoiffe non ?

----------


## Lady

> Voil pour madame.


Mince c'est con mais a marche !! (a fait mme mal aux yeux si tu fixe trop longtemps (ou il faut que je rgle la luminosit de mon cran...))

----------


## Invit

Je vous laisse faire vos affaires entre adulte.
Cette histoire de soleil a doit encore tre une de ces mtaphores dont la signification m'chappe...

A moins que a ne reprsente _le bout du tunnel_.

La "petite mort" quoi... Celle qu'on peut exprimenter de son vivant (je m'comprends  :;): )

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Je vous laisse faire vos affaires entre adulte.
> Cette histoire de soleil a doit encore tre une de ces mtaphores dont la signification m'chappe...
> 
> A moins que a ne reprsente _le bout du tunnel_.
> 
> La "petite mort" quoi... Celle qu'on peut exprimenter de son vivant (je m'comprends )


Non, non je te comprends aussi.... mais il parat que j'ai l'esprit mal tourn  ::D: 

Pour rothen : sur Grenoble grand soleil ! Les gens au ski doivent s'clater (ou alors skier dans de la soupe ce qui est moins cool...)

----------


## giragu03

> merci Guillaume  , je prfre 
> 
> et merci Manus dei pour le soleil ..trop top 
> 
> alors du coup je vais danser un peu de zumba pour finir de me mettre de bonne humeur 
> Zumba - Dance Dance Dance - YouTube
> 
> bon l j'ai mis une version courte ...pas sre que vous supportiez une version longue
> 
> ca dcoiffe non ?


C'est comme la Visa GT, a dcoiffe  ::mouarf:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJxYNFcj4mk"]publicit citroen visa gt - YouTube[/ame]
M'est avis que si je m'agite autant que certaines sur ta vido, mme la version courte, je ne vais pas supporter  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Juste un petit coucou en passant, pendant mon dplacement professionnel en Suisse.

Ce week-end, si j'ai le courage, j'essayerai peut tre de lire, plus ou moins en diagonale,  la totalit des messages que j'ai rats,  quelques uns prs.

Tchuss la compagnie

----------


## ManusDei

Tout Schuss la compagnie, et c'est sens tre un dplacement professionnel ?
Mais bien sr...

----------


## Invit

[QUOTE=shadowmoon;7098488]j'essayerai peut tre de lire, plus ou moins en diagonale,  la totalit des messages que j'ai rats,  quelques uns prs./QUOTE]

A quelques uns prs ?! Non mais c'est quoi c'te discrimination l ?! ... T'as des pseudos au moins qu'on puisse rigoler un peu ?

Si tu ne veux pas donner de nom je comprendrais mais donnes-nous au moins les numros des posts que tu n'aura pas lu...

Un peu de piment dans ce topic shadowmoon, un peu de piment dans ce topic  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous.  ::zoubi:: 
Une fois n'est pas coutume, je ne vais pas vous proposer une chanson en Franais, mais en Italien, Grand Prix Eurovision de la chanson 1964, interprte par Gigliola Cinquetti, Non ho l'et :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtbW7zYmYfM"]Gigliola Cinquetti - Non ho l'et - YouTube[/ame]
J'ai cette chanson en tte depuis quelques jours (en particulier le piano qui me revient rgulirement  l'esprit), donc je vous en fais profiter  :;): 
Bonne journe  tous.

----------


## rothen

Coucou  ::zoubi::  ..eh bien vous dormez tous ce matin  ::mouarf:: 

sauf Guillaume ...merci pour ta chanson  ::zoubi:: ..je l'aime bien , ca me rappelle des souvenirs de la branche italienne de ma famille  :;):  par contre j'ai voulu parfaire mon italien en voyant le sous titrage ..rat  ::mouarf:: 

vous savez tous que je crois beaucoup au destin ..une preuve de plus 


 incroyable non ?  :8O:  ...est-ce que c'est vraiment possible ??  ::roll:: 

sinon j'ai bien aim celle-l 



comme quoi le QI ne fait pas tout  ::fou:: 

ca vous est dj arriv ce genre de chose ? ou a quelqu'un que vous connaissez ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> ca vous est dj arriv ce genre de chose ?


Une femme nue me demandant de faire pareil par visioconfrence, hlas non jamais... ::calim2::

----------


## Alvaten

> comme quoi le QI ne fait pas tout


En mme temps le test est truqu et fait partie de l'arnaque, le pigeon est surement loins des 160 points.
Pour info tout les tests passs sur internet son bidon, pour une vrai valuation, il faut aller chez un psy !

Sinon le coups de la balle, si c'est arriv comme il le disent c'est hallucinant, c'tait vraiment l'heure de ce pauvre conducteur.

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant l'histoire du chasseur, je l'avais vu aussi hier dans le journal. Il reste pas mal de zone d'ombre, car il est assez peu probable que la balle ait pu ricoch  90. Et mme si elle l'a fait, il encore plus improbable qu'elle ait conserv assez d'nergie pour blesser mortellement.

D'autant plus qu'elle a t, apparemment tire depuis un point haut, en direction du sol, et dans une zone boise. Elle aurait donc ricocher de sorte  changer de direction  plus de 90 mais aussi de sorte  tre maintenu en l'air suffisamment longtemps alors qu'initialement elle tait tire vers le sol.
Elle aurait traverser une zone boise sur plusieurs 100nes de mtre sans rencontrer le moindre obstacle sur sa trajectoire puis traverser la vitre ou le pare-brise de la voiture (je n'ai pas trouv de prcision sur ce point), tuer la personne et avait encore suffisamment d'nergie pour ressortir du corps et de la voiture (en traversant une autre vitre ?).

Mme si cela n'est pas forcment impossible, les chances sont extrmement minimes pour que a arrive.



Concernant, le second cas, peuvent toujours venir me voir, j'ai pas de webcam  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> En mme temps le test est truqu et fait partie de l'arnaque, le pigeon est surement loins des 160 points.
> Pour info tout les tests passs sur internet son bidon, pour une vrai valuation, il faut aller chez un psy !


Tous les tests de QI sont bidons, mme chez le psy.
Ils sont normment conditionns par les questions poses, l'tat de sant et de fatigue du patient, de son activit prcdent le test, etc ....

Selon certains spcialistes pour qu'un test de QI seul soit rellement pertinent, il devrait contenir plus de 1000 questions sur des sujets des plus varis.
Les tests, mme prsents comme les meilleurs ne dpassent gnralement pas les 50 questions.

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou  ..eh bien vous dormez tous ce matin 
> 
> sauf Guillaume ...merci pour ta chanson ..je l'aime bien , ca me rappelle des souvenirs de la branche italienne de ma famille  par contre j'ai voulu parfaire mon italien en voyant le sous titrage ..rat 
> 
> vous savez tous que je crois beaucoup au destin ..une preuve de plus 
> 
>  incroyable non ?  ...est-ce que c'est vraiment possible ?? 
> 
> sinon j'ai bien aim celle-l 
> ...


Effectivement, a ne ressemblait pas trop  de l'Italien, les sous-titres (et a se voit mme sans parler Italien, surtout qu'on comprend vite que ce qui est crit n'est pas ce qu'elle chante).
En ce qui concerne le gars en voiture, s'il s'agit rellement d'un accident et tel qu'il a t dcrit, c'est effectivement pas de chance du tout...
Comme Alvaten, je suis convaincu que le rsultat au test de QI est bidon et que a fait partie du pige.
Sevyc64, j'ai fait (il y a plusieurs annes) un test de QI sur le net (ou des pages HTML en offline), dans mes souvenirs, il y avait bien plus qu'une cinquantaine de questions (mais on n'tait pas au millier, je dirais autour de 150-200 questions). Le temps tait pris en compte et le test tait fait pour une certaine marge de QI (si tu avais un score non compris entre les deux bornes, il tait clairement prcis que les rsultats taient probablement faux et devaient tre affins avec un autre test). Mais effectivement, malgr tout ceci, beaucoup de paramtres supplmentaires sont  prendre en compte pour que ce soit pertinent...
Et pour rpondre  la question de Rothen, ce genre de situation ne m'est jamais arrive...



EDIT (01/02/13 8h32) : Bonjour  toutes et tous. Dans la srie Eurovision, je vous propose le 2 sacre de la France, lors du Concours Eurovision de la chanson 1960. La chanson est interprte par Jacqueline Boyer (fille de Lucienne Boyer et Jacques Pills).
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYxRIujyKgg"]France 1960: Jacqueline Boyer - Tom Pillibi - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

eh bien ..ce post est de plus en plus calme  ::calim2:: 
bon c'est sr , on est vendredi , on a autre chose  penser  ::mouarf::  ..

ah le WE ..c'est quand une belle invention  ::ccool:: ..j'espre que vous allez en profiter un max  :;): 

moi en ce qui me concerne ca va en tre un comme j'aime , full amis  ::wow:: et vous , quoi de prvu ?? 




> Une femme nue me demandant de faire pareil par visioconfrence, hlas non jamais...


oh le pauvre Calimro ...va falloir arranger ca  ::mouarf:: 




> En mme temps le test est truqu et fait partie de l'arnaque, le pigeon est surement loins des 160 points.
>  .


ah oui , j'y avais pas pens , mais c'est fort probable ..du coup il a t tellement content d'tre aussi intelligent  ..qu'il a fait n'importe quoi  ::mouarf:: 




> Concernant l'histoire du chasseur...Il reste pas mal de zone d'ombre, car il est assez peu probable que la balle ait pu ricoch  90... Mme si cela n'est pas forcment impossible, les chances sont extrmement minimes pour que a arrive.


oui , c'est vrai que ca parait peu vraissemblable , pourtant il a t mis en examen pour homicide involontaire , interdiction de dtenir une arme , de chasser , et doit se prsenter  la gendarmerie rgulirement ...par contre j'ai lu nulle part que c'tait bien sa balle ..il faut plusieurs jours pour identifier ca non ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Une femme nue me demandant de faire pareil par visioconfrence, hlas non jamais...





> va falloir arranger ca


Tu te dvoues ??? !!! ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive:: 


...

 ::dehors:: 


...


Ah Ben non , en fait




> par contre j'ai lu nulle part que c'tait bien sa balle ..il faut plusieurs jours pour identifier ca non ?


Avant ca, faudrait la retrouver  ::whistle::  ::whistle::  ::whistle::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> eh bien ..ce post est de plus en plus calme 
> bon c'est sr , on est vendredi , on a autre chose  penser  ..
> 
> ah le WE ..c'est quand une belle invention ..j'espre que vous allez en profiter un max


Bein, en mme temps, je veux bien me rpondre  moi-mme pour faire augmenter le nombre de posts... Mais tant qu' faire autant diter le message.

----------


## rothen

> [quote =lper]Une femme nue me demandant de faire pareil par visioconfrence, hlas non jamais...


Tu te dvoues ??? !!! ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive:: 
pas de souci ...envois moi  tes coordonnes  ::mouarf3::  

  Avant ca, faudrait la retrouver  ::whistle::  ::whistle::  ::whistle:: 


euh oui , t'as raison , j'avais mal lu ...ben du coup il a pas de chance du tout ce chasseur  ::calim2:: 

ah j'ai oubli de te dire Guillaume ..euh , ta chanson ..un peu trop rcente non  ::mouarf::  ...en tous cas j'ai cr reconnaitre blanche neige dans le film de Walt disney   ::lol:: 

un dernier conseil ..pour passer un bon WE  :;): 



ca devrait mettre de l'ambiance non ?  ::mrgreen:: [/QUOTE]

----------


## shadowmoon

> Une femme nue me demandant de faire pareil par visioconfrence, hlas non jamais...





> va falloir arranger ca





> Tu te dvoues ??? !!!





> pas de souci ...envois moi  tes coordonnes


Demande plutt celles de Iper : aprs tout, c'est lui le "demandeur" !  ::mrgreen:: 


Ou alors envoie-lui les tiennes ...




[edit]Au pire, je veut bien servir "d'intermdiaire", mais uniquement si j'ai droit  un "chantillon" de la "prestation" de rothen...  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: [/edit]

----------


## lper

Shadow, ptit joueur... ::mouarf:: 

Allez bon week-end  tous, moi je repars avec le boulot  Zermatt !  ::P: 

pour Rothen, alors mes coordonnes sont : a2m1rdvokfdspora2h,  non ce n'est pas un message cach...

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Hello.

Week end charg en perspective:

Samedi 
- 7h45 RDV veto pour mes chats (y en a un qui pisse partout et on sais pas lequel et avant de chercher  savoir si il faut couic le mle ou si c'est un problme de comportement on veut vrifi que c'est pas un problme d'infection urinaire)
- Ensuite mini course a faire (j'ai command sur internet pour ce soir mais il manque toujours un ou 2 trucs)
- 12h30 dpart pour aller chercher notre nouveau compagnon chez l'leveuse retour on ne sait pas  quel heure (c'est quand mme a 1h de route et c'est pas juste bonjour c'est nous! aboule le chien! on pars!)
-Aprs a la nuit risque d'tre mouvement car le pauvre chiots risque de pleurer (on se prpare psychologiquement)

Et dimanche c'est rangement et crpes !! (sans crpire a va tre rigolo)

----------


## sevyc64

> Et dimanche c'est rangement et crpes !! (sans crpire a va tre rigolo)


Hey, la chandeleur c'est demain, pas Dimanche  ::furieux:: 

 ::whistle2::  ::whistle2::  ::whistle2::

----------


## ManusDei

> Une femme nue me demandant de faire pareil par visioconfrence, hlas non jamais...


Tu sais, y a des professionnelles mais c'est plus cher...




> -Aprs a la nuit risque d'tre mouvement car le pauvre chiots risque de pleurer (on se prpare psychologiquement)


Laisse le bouffer un chat, a lui remontera le moral.

----------


## Lady

> Hey, la chandeleur c'est demain, pas Dimanche


Je sais mais pas le temps !

----------


## giragu03

> Je sais mais pas le temps !


Demande  Marie d'attendre un jour de plus pour tre purifie et pour prsenter Jsus au temple (on retrouve encore une fois la symbolique du nombre 40).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Demande  Marie d'attendre un jour de plus pour tre purifie et pour prsenter Jsus au temple (on retrouve encore une fois la symbolique du nombre 40).


J'ai rien compris xD (surtout ce qui touche au nombre 40)

La chandeleur c'est pas fait pour clbrer le fait que les crpes c'est bon (surtout avec du Nutella) ?  ::ange::

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai rien compris xD (surtout ce qui touche au nombre 40)
> 
> La chandeleur c'est pas fait pour clbrer le fait que les crpes c'est bon (surtout avec du Nutella) ?


La chandeleur est une adaptation religieuse d'une fte paenne plus ancienne (je te laisse chercher car je ne suis pas hyper au courant et je ne pourrais faire mieux que recopier).

Pour faire court, dans la tradition juive  l'poque de Jsus (je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est  l'heure actuelle), les jeunes mamans prsentaient leur premier n  Dieu (si je ne me trompe pas, en mmoire du fait que les premiers ns juifs avaient t pargns en gypte  l'poque de Mose). La date prescrite tait le 40 jour (ce qui correspond au 2/2 si on considre que Jsus est n le 25/12).

Je mentionnais le nombre 40 et sa symbolique (qui est celle d'un passage, d'un changement d'tat) car ce nombre est rgulirement prsent  la fois dans la bible (Mose et le peuple juif passent 40 ans dans le dsert  la sortie dgypte, Jsus passe 40 jours dans le dsert, l'Ascension est 40 jours aprs Pques...) et dans la liturgie (notamment le Carme dure 40 jours).

La chandeleur,  la base, c'tait surtout une histoire de chandelles (d'o le nom). J'avais lu que les crpes seraient, au final, une reprsentation du soleil (forme ronde et jaune) et ce serait pour a qu'on mange des crpes  la chandeleur.

EDIT (01/02/13 20:18) : Un petit lien wikipdia (les articles connexes compltent bien).

EDIT (02/02/13 06:46) : Bonjour  toutes et tous. On continue avec l'Eurovision, je vous propose cette fois le Grand Prix Eurovision de la Chanson Europenne 1958, Andr Claveau qui interprte "Dors mon amour" :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRFx_hYx4I8"]France 1958: Andr Claveau - Dors, Mon Amour - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## rothen

Merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  pour tes explications pour la chandeleur ...comme quoi , on en apprend tous les jours ...bonnes crpes  :;): 

pour la chanson ...euh ..moi je prfre ce style l ..ca me correspond plus ...et c'est plus facile  danser  ::mouarf:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmaf4F3WRh0"]week end lol - YouTube[/ame]

BON WE  tous  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour tout le monde.
Pour recommencer la semaine (et toujours dans les chansons de l'Eurovision), direction 1976. Le concours est remport par le Royaume-Uni, la chanson est interprte par Brotherhood of Man et s'appelle "Save Your Kisses For Me" :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhq_Q1Ut8SQ"]Eurovision 1976 - United Kingdom - YouTube[/ame]
Et comme la France tait deuxime avec "Un, deux, trois", interprte par Catherine Ferry :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUB339_KUeg"]Eurovision 1976 - France - Catherine Ferry - Un, Deux, Trois - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe tout le monde.

----------


## Deadpool

Pure l'Eurovision.  ::aie:: 

Z'avez pas plus ringards?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Pure l'Eurovision. 
> 
> Z'avez pas plus ringards?


Si seulement j'avais accs aux vidos au boulot...

----------


## giragu03

> Pure l'Eurovision. 
> 
> Z'avez pas plus ringards?


Ca doit pouvoir se trouver...  ::aie:: 

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlv_5-5tF_Q"]David et Jonathan - Est-ce que tu viens pour les vacances ? - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

euh ..perso , je trouve aussi que les chansons de l'eurovision , ca fait ringard  ::?: ...vous critiquiez mon " gangnam style" , mais c'tait quand mme autre chose  ::mouarf:: 

dans celle que tu as rajoute par contre , il y a de belles images ...suis certaine qu'une vous a particulirement plu non ??  ::lol:: ...bon , alors laquelle ..pour voir si on pense  la mme chose ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Coucou, bonne reprise  tous !

Je suis mais alors trs dcu, j'ai attendu, attendu mais Rothen n'est jamais venue...lalalalala, vu qu'on est dans le ringard ce matin... ::aie::  Il tait pourtant simple ce message.

Bon ben sinon, bien clat dans tous les sens ce week-end  Zermatt, l'after-ski il a bien dur, on a quand mme retrouv le chemin du retour !  ::chin:: 
On est beau  4h du mat quand je revois les clichs !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca doit pouvoir se trouver... 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu penses de :
> David et Jonathan - Est-ce que tu viens pour les vacances ? - YouTube


C'est du lourd!  ::aie:: 

Mais je rplique avec linnarrable Jean-Pierre Franois : 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdMgRodxs7s"]Jean-Pierre Franois : Je te survivrai. - YouTube[/ame]

Tu peux pas test, mec!  ::mrgreen:: 

@lper, content que tu aies profit, c'tait un sminaire d'entreprise c'est a?

----------


## giragu03

> C'est du lourd! 
> 
> Mais je rplique avec linnarrable Jean-Pierre Franois : 
> 
> Jean-Pierre Franois : Je te survivrai. - YouTube


J'ai hsit  la mettre aussi... Comme quoi, les grands esprits se rencontrent.
A la base, Jean-Pierre Franois tait footballeur (notamment, attaquant  l'ASSE, surtout en quipe B).
Jean-Pierre Franois, c'est quand mme l'histoire de comment crer une chanson sans chanteur et sans chanson. Pour la petite histoire, celui qui allait devenir son producteur tait dans une bote de nuit et voyait un mec entour par plein de filles. Il dit  la personne avec qui il tait, s'il est Franais, je lui fais enregistrer un disque. Et cela nous apport ce grand moment de chanson franaise  ::mouarf:: 

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfants
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivraiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu peux pas test, mec!


Eduardo, "Je t'aime le lundi" ?
(pas de vido au boulot, dsol)

----------


## Nhaps

Bonjour tous,

j'ai lu en diagonale ma semaine de retard sur ce thread, j'ai vu des photos au ski a Rothen, mais aussi celle ci qui veut bien se mettre nue, mais j'ai pas vu les photos qui combinent les deux...

 ::aie:: 


PS: juste une photo en tenue de ski serait apprciable !

----------


## lper

> PS: juste une photo en tenue de ski serait apprciable !


et apprcie (en vitant la prononciation portugaise) ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Je suis mais alors trs dcu, j'ai attendu, attendu mais Rothen n'est jamais venue... non mais tu plaisantes ?? j'ai attendu tout le WE ton adresse en MP 
> On est beau  4h du mat quand je revois les clichs !! 
> c'est sr , des fois ca surprend





> je rplique avec linnarrable Jean-Pierre Franois : 
>  ah ..Jean-Pierre Franois ..le chri de toutes les minettes de l'poque





> Jean-Pierre Franois, c'est quand mme l'histoire de comment crer une chanson sans chanteur et sans chanson.


ouais ..mais n'empche qu'il a bien gr sa notorit ...ca boite marche toujours super  :;): ...mme s'il est beaucoup moins mignon ...il a encore de beaux restes  ::mouarf:: 



j'ai trouv cet article de le journal 


ca me fait rire de voir que malgr tous les progrs de la technique ..on n'est pas  l'abri de ce genre de truc  ::mouarf:: 

par contre je pensais pas que ca pouvait arriver ..vous avez dj entendu parler de ce genre de fait ? ::roll:: ..ca fait peur de laisser sa voiture dehors  ::calim2:: 

PS : en ce qui concerne ma photo ...vous y aurez droit ...en cloture  la fin de ce post..enfin peut-tre   ::mouarf:: en attendant imaginez , c'est mieux  ::fou::

----------


## ManusDei

> PS : en ce qui concerne ma photo ...vous y aurez droit ...en cloture  la fin de ce post..enfin peut-tre  en attendant imaginez , c'est mieux


Je parie que tu bluffes ! (et je parie... une photo !)

----------


## Nhaps

> PS : en ce qui concerne ma photo ...vous y aurez droit .*..en cloture  la fin de ce post*..enfin peut-tre  en attendant imaginez , c'est mieux


Ton post est fini mais il n'y a pas de photo ?  ::calim2:: 


A la fin du topic ( ou thread ) ?  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

> A la fin du topic


 oui , oui, c'est a  la fin du topic ...dans 5 , 10 ou 15 ans ::fou:: 
on doit avoir internet maintenant dans les maisons de retraite non ??  ::mouarf3:: 
PS : mme pas un commentaire concernant la voiture ?? vous avez dj entendu parler de ce genre de chose ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> ouais ..mais n'empche qu'il a bien gr sa notorit ...ca boite marche toujours super ...mme s'il est beaucoup moins mignon ...il a encore de beaux restes


Tout--fait. Ce n'tait pas du tout une critique, mais je trouvais hyper-marrant la faon dont il s'est retrouv chanteur.



> j'ai trouv cet article de le journal 
> 
> 
> ca me fait rire de voir que malgr tous les progrs de la technique ..on n'est pas  l'abri de ce genre de truc 
> 
> par contre je pensais pas que ca pouvait arriver ..vous avez dj entendu parler de ce genre de fait ?..ca fait peur de laisser sa voiture dehors


C'est le problme surtout des nouvelles voitures o il y a des fil en amidon de mas (et en plus, il y a de plus en plus de fils...), quand c'tait du plastique, les rongeurs aimaient moins...

----------


## lper

@Rothen: bon je dois encore me faire pardonner pour une nouvelle pice de tricot je suppose !  ::calim2:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ca me fait rire de voir que malgr tous les progrs de la technique ..on n'est pas  l'abri de ce genre de truc


C'est  cause des gaines faites avec des plastiques biodgradables, dont une parties des composants sont dorigine naturelle (amidon de mais, de bl .. ou encore de la betterave)

Nous n'avons pas un odorat assez dvelopp pour nous en rendre compte, mais les gaines exhalent encore les odeurs de ces composants "naturels", attirant assez ainsi les animaux qui les mangent.

Une solution existe : revenir aux plastiques industriels, 100% synthtiques, mais ce n'est plus trs en phase avec les tendances cologistes actuelles.

[edit]



> @Rothen: bon je dois encore me faire pardonner pour une nouvelle pice de tricot je suppose !


A ce propos, nous n'avons pas vu ne serait-ce que l'ombre d'une photo o l'intresse porte l'ouvrage cens avoir t fait prcdemment.

Sinon, une petite suggestion : faire le haut coordonn au vtement prcdemment voqu.
[/edit]

----------


## Deadpool

> et apprcie (en vitant *la prononciation portugaise*)


 ::koi:: 


Arrtez de croire que les portugais remplacent les sons [s] par des [ch] devant une voyelle.
Il n'y a gure qu'en Alentejo que c'est le cas, en encore.

 :;):

----------


## lper

> Arrtez de croire que les portugais remplacent les sons [s] par des [ch] devant une voyelle.


Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'tais sr que tu allais ragir...je voulais mettre Mexique au dpart ! ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'tais sr que tu allais ragir...je voulais mettre Mexique au dpart !


Je suis trop prvisible.  ::aie:: 

C'est vrai que c'est facile de me taquiner sur mon ct lusitanien.  ::oops::

----------


## lper

> C'est vrai que c'est facile de me taquiner sur mon ct lusitanien.


Ah ben merci pour la culture !  ::ccool:: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lusitaniens

----------


## rothen

> @Rothen: bon je dois encore me faire pardonner pour une nouvelle pice de tricot je suppose !


ah tiens ..c'est une ide ..une paire de chaussettes ..comme a je pourrai vous mettre la photo sans pb  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est le problme surtout des nouvelles voitures o il y a des fil en amidon de mas (et en plus, il y a de plus en plus de fils...), quand c'tait du plastique, les rongeurs aimaient moins...


ouais , c'est sr ..mais comme le dit Thomas ,avec le lobby cologie .. c'est plus possible  ::?: 




> Sinon, une petite suggestion : faire le haut coordonn au vtement prcdemment voqu.


 ah mais attends ..il avait fait les 2 pices ,mme avec des petits coeurs , t'avais pas vu la photo ?  ::roll:: 



> C'est vrai que c'est facile de me taquiner sur mon ct lusitanien.





> Ah ben merci pour la culture ! 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lusitaniens


  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  , j'ai fait comme toi ...je me demandais bien o c'tait ce truc l  ::mouarf::  .. ca a bien sa place dans le sujet  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> ah mais attends ..il avait fait les 2 pices ,mme avec des petits coeurs , t'avais pas vu la photo ?



 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  une photo !!! qui, que, quoi, o, quand ? Comment ai-je pu la rater !!!

Est-il possible que tu la montre dans ton prochain message ?  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> une photo !!! qui, que, quoi, o, quand ? Comment ai-je pu la rater !!!
> 
> Est-il possible que tu la montre dans ton prochain message ?


Elle se joue de toi  ::D: 
Si ma mmoire est bonne il y a bien eu une photo (je ne sais plus qui l'a mise) au moment du dlire avec lper et le tricot qui tait sur un lien o l'on voyait effectivement un ensemble soutient-gorge + string avec des coeurs mais pos  plat sur une table (c'tait un site commercial si ma mmoire est bonne), donc rien  voir avec rothen  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Elle se joue de toi 
> Si ma mmoire est bonne il y a bien eu une photo (je ne sais plus qui l'a mise) au moment du dlire avec lper et le tricot qui tait sur un lien o l'on voyait effectivement un ensemble soutient-gorge + string avec des coeurs mais pos  plat sur une table (c'tait un site commercial si ma mmoire est bonne), donc rien  voir avec rothen



 ::triste::  ::triste::  ::triste::  et moi je fonce dans le panneau tellement vite que je descends en dessous des 9 secondes pour le 100m ...

----------


## ManusDei

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDteI09U5TQ"]Andr Verchura - le roi du bal metal - YouTube[/ame]
Histoire de relever le niveau  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Elle se joue de toi 
>  non , non , ca j'oserais pas 
>   il y a bien eu une photo  au moment du dlire avec lper et le tricot qui tait sur un lien o l'on voyait effectivement un ensemble soutient-gorge + string avec des coeurs mais pos  plat sur une table


 waouh ..tu as de la mmoire toi  ::ccool:: 




> Andr Verchura - le roi du bal metal - YouTube
> Histoire de relever le niveau


 ::yaisse:: ..ca c'est sr ...ca relve  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Andr Verchura - le roi du bal metal - YouTube
> Histoire de relever le niveau


Oh put***!  ::aie:: 

Chuis fan!  ::mouarf:: 




> Ah ben merci pour la culture ! 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lusitaniens





> , j'ai fait comme toi ...je me demandais bien o c'tait ce truc l  .. ca a bien sa place dans le sujet


Tiens, je pensais que le terme tait plus connu, un peu comme gaulois quoi.  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Oh put***! 
> 
> Chuis fan! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens, je pensais que le terme tait plus connu, un peu comme gaulois quoi.


Je connaissais, si a peut te rassurer...
Et je suis fan aussi d'Andr Verchura ! Pour info, ce concept a t explor par Yvette Horner qui a enregistr du rap et du rock...

Vu qu'il y a des fans de l'Eurovision ici  ::aie:: , celle-ci est moins ringard (par contre ces costumes, je trouve que a vieillit mal...), 1974, Sude : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5c...c#.URCqhGdP9IY
Je ne vous mets pas la prestation de la France, puisqu'il n'y a pas eu de reprsentant franais cette anne-l (en raison du dcs du prsident Pompidou intervenu quelques jours plus tt, le jour de ses obsques tant le jour de la finale du concours).
Et vu la chanson qui avait t slectionne, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'on aurait fait un trs bon score (mais a, ce n'est que mon avis), face  ABBA et Gigliola Cinquetti (qui a fini deuxime avec "Si").

----------


## magicbisous-nours

te-moi d'un doute guiragu : tu te fais rgulirement des "marathons eurovision" o tu regardes tous les eurovisions passs ?  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> te-moi d'un doute guiragu : tu te fais rgulirement des "marathons eurovision" o tu regardes tous les eurovisions passs ?


Mince... Je suis dmasqu...

En fait, c'est juste que ce que j'ai voqu, on en entend souvent parler et qu'en ce qui concerne la chanson (et ce qui va autour), j'ai une assez bonne mmoire.

La France n'a gagn que 5 fois, donc il est assez facile de s'en souvenir (1958, 1960, 1962, 1969 ex-quo avec 3 autres pays et 1977) ; Catherine Ferry c'est son plus grand succs (et sauf erreur, elle possde toujours le record de points obtenus par la France) ; ABBA tout le monde (ou presque) sait qu'ils ont dbut leur carrire avec l'Eurovision ; Gigliola Cinquetti est assez connue aussi, notamment "Non Ho l'Et" (et c'est en l'entendant  la radio que j'ai eu l'ide d'une "srie" Eurovision).
Bref, je n'ai pas l'impression que j'ai sorti des chansons de nulle part... Je peux te sortir Sverine qui gagne pour Monaco en 1971 (avec "Un banc, un arbre, une rue"), Anne-Marie David qui gagne pour le Luxembourg en 1973 (avec "Tu te reconnatras"), Hugues Auffray 4 ex-quo en 1964 pour le Luxembourg ("Ds que le printemps revient") avec Rachel pour la France ("Le chant de Mallory"), France Gall qui gagne en 1965 pour le Luxembourg ("Poupe de cire, poupe de son")...

----------


## Nhaps

Bonjour  tous,



-41


 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

pluie , pluie ..et pluie sur la Lorraine ...on va bientt tre noy  ::calim2:: 

sinon , pas fan non plus de l'eurovision  ::?: ...j'ai toujours trouv ca d'un ringard  ::mouarf::   sauf la chanson que tu as mise Guillaume ..l par contre j'ai toujours aim Abba ...en plus le groupe a t mis au gout du jour par la comdie musicale Mamma Mia 

d'ailleurs c'est dingue comme les comdies musicales ont le vent en poupe ..et chacune pour l'instant est un succs ...bon , la dernire qui sort , pas sre que ca marche ...quelqu'un en a entendu des extraits ? moi , elle m'inspire pas  ::?: 

PS Lady , t'as rcupr ton nouveau pensionnaire ?? t'as une photo ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

L'eurovision je ne suis pas un fan (voire pas du tout) c'est pour a que je ne connais pas qui a gagn, quand et avec quelle chanson... D'o ma boutade...

Tout ce que je sais c'est que Nightwish a failli participer pour la Finlande (avec leur titre Sleepwalker), qu'ils avaient mme remport le prix du public mais que quelqu'un a dcid je ne sais pas pourquoi qu'ils ne participeraient finalement pas...

Oui Lady, une photo !!  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> coucou les tous 
> 
> pluie , pluie ..et pluie sur la Lorraine ...on va bientt tre noy 
> 
> sinon , pas fan non plus de l'eurovision ...j'ai toujours trouv ca d'un ringard   sauf la chanson que tu as mise Guillaume ..l par contre j'ai toujours aim Abba ...en plus le groupe a t mis au gout du jour par la comdie musicale Mamma Mia 
> 
> d'ailleurs c'est dingue comme les comdies musicales ont le vent en poupe ..et chacune pour l'instant est un succs ...bon , la dernire qui sort , pas sre que ca marche ...quelqu'un en a entendu des extraits ? moi , elle m'inspire pas 
> 
> PS Lady , t'as rcupr ton nouveau pensionnaire ?? t'as une photo ?


Laquelle de chanson ? J'en ai mis plusieurs de l'Eurovision. Pour finir sur l'Eurovision, je ne suis pas non plus chaque anne, d'ailleurs on remarquera que tous les Eurovisions auxquels j'ai fait rfrence sont d'avant ma naissance... Le choix des chansons ne m'emballe pas toujours, et j'observe que chaque anne la France est  contre-courant des autres (et a marche  ::aie::  : la preuve, on n'a rien gagn depuis 1977 et on n'a pas fait beaucoup de podiums depuis...).

En ce qui concerne les comdies musicales, c'est bien revenu  la mode aprs Notre-Dame-de-Paris en 1998, mais toutes ne sont pas des succs (par exemple Ali Baba en 2000...). Personnellement, je n'ai pas t emball par beaucoup.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tout ce que je sais c'est que Nightwish a failli participer pour la Finlande (avec leur titre Sleepwalker), qu'ils avaient mme remport le prix du public mais que quelqu'un a dcid je ne sais pas pourquoi qu'ils ne participeraient finalement pas...


Oui, mais  la place on a eu Lordi \o/
(et de grands moments d'anthologie avec les commentaires tl en France)

----------


## Deadpool

> Je connaissais, si a peut te rassurer...
> Et je suis fan aussi d'Andr Verchura ! Pour info, ce concept a t explor par Yvette Horner qui a enregistr du rap et du rock...
> 
> Vu qu'il y a des fans de l'Eurovision ici , celle-ci est moins ringard (par contre ces costumes, je trouve que a vieillit mal...), 1974, Sude : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5c...c#.URCqhGdP9IY
> Je ne vous mets pas la prestation de la France, puisqu'il n'y a pas eu de reprsentant franais cette anne-l (en raison du dcs du prsident Pompidou intervenu quelques jours plus tt, le jour de ses obsques tant le jour de la finale du concours).
> Et vu la chanson qui avait t slectionne, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'on aurait fait un trs bon score (mais a, ce n'est que mon avis), face  ABBA et Gigliola Cinquetti (qui a fini deuxime avec "Si").


Moi la seule fois o j'ai regard, c'est quand le groupe finlandais Lordi a gagn. Parce que j'tais mort de rire des commentaires outrs de cet animateur de maison de retraite qu'est Michel Drucker, au fur et  mesure que Lordi engrangeait les points. C'tait gnial.  ::mouarf:: 

Mais sinon...


Edit : @ManusDei, on a pens  la mme chose.  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Moi la seule fois o j'ai regard, c'est quand le groupe finlandais Lordi a gagn parce que j'tais mort de rire des commentaires outr de cet animateur de maison de retraite qu'est Michel Drucker au fur et  mesure que celui-ci engrangeait les points. C'tait gnial. 
> 
> Mais sinon...
> 
> 
> Edit : @ManusDei, on a pens  la mme chose.


C'est vrai que l'dition (de mmoire j'aurais dit 2004, mais c'est 2006) o Lordi a gagn tait assez amusante, surtout les ractions... On a le droit de ne pas aimer (c'est mon cas), mais il faut respecter le choix de ceux qui ont vot ( la fois en interne en Finlande et pour la Finlande le jour de la demi-finale et de la finale).

----------


## lper

Coucou,
a m'tonnerait que la France regagne l'eurovision un jour, avec le nombre de pays qui font du copinage.
Vous vous rappellez en 2008, a changeait un peu le style au moins.




Sinon, j'ai une ptite photo pour Rothen si tu aimes bien les chats, c'est mon copain de boulot qui vient me saluer le matin de bonheur. ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou,
> a m'tonnerait que la France regagne l'eurovision un jour, avec le nombre de pays qui font du copinage.
> Vous vous rappellez en 2008, a changeait un peu le style au moins.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0D0ZxjpbkM
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai une ptite photo pour Rothen si tu aimes bien les chats, c'est mon copain de boulot qui vient me saluer le matin de bonheur.


Il y a le copinage et il y a aussi l'incomprhension de certains pays au fait que la France (tout comme lAllemagne, l'Italie, lEspagne et le Royaume-Uni) sont qualifis d'office en finale. Cela cre une certaine jalousie.
En mme temps, l'Allemagne a bien gagn en 2010, alors qu'il n'y a pas forcment beaucoup de copinage pour eux non plus...

Sbastien Tellier en 2008, les Fatals Picards en 2007... a changeait, mais c'tait totalement  ct de la plaque par rapport  ce qui a march ces annes-l.

----------


## shadowmoon

Personnellement, le soir de l'Eurovision, je zappe entre cette mission et les autres chaines. J'ai quand mme quelques souvenirs marquants :l


 ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: Convoi de 45 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 tonnes en approche ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 

1) Lordi, dj suffisamment voqu, je n'en dirais pas plus

2) Les Fatals Picard, j'adore leur style compltement djant

3)  Verka Serduchka (Ukraine 2007), attention risques aigus et avrs de surdit et d'aveuglement !

4) Guildo Horn (Allemagne 1998) un style inimitable

5) Michalis Rakintzis (Grece 2002) des costumes et une chorgraphie inoubliable

 ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte::  Passage du convoi termin, fin de l'alerte  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: :alerte

----------


## shadowmoon

[humour de fin de journe difficile]

C'est l'histoire d'un mec qui rentre dans un caf et plouf.

[/humour de fin de journe difficile]

----------


## Rachel

Bonsoir  ::salut:: 
tant que France Tlvisions aura le choix de l'artiste...  ::roll:: 
la pauvre Amandine Bourgeois  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous...  ::zoubi:: 
Je vous propose d'arrter avec les chansons d'Eurovision (j'en ai encore sous le coude, mais on va peut-tre changer...)
Un petit Niagara pour commencer la journe :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1x...c#.URH-oWdP9IY
a changera un petit peu.
Bonne journe.

----------


## Lung

Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas :
http://www.topito.com/top-gif-code-developpeur

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas :
> http://www.topito.com/top-gif-code-developpeur


Mdr, c'est tellement norme et vrai ^^

----------


## giragu03

> Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas :
> http://www.topito.com/top-gif-code-developpeur


C'est tout issu du site les joies du code, http://lesjoiesducode.tumblr.com
C'est tellement vrai...

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
je constate que certains regardent plus l'eurovision que moi ..enfin pas de mal , ca fait une ternit que je l'ai pas suivi  ::mouarf:: 



> Vous vous rappellez en 2008, a changeait un peu le style au moins.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0D0ZxjpbkM
> donc celle l je connaissais pas ...par contre j'aime bien 
> Sinon, j'ai une ptite photo pour Rothen si tu aimes bien les chats, c'est mon copain de boulot qui vient me saluer le matin de bonheur.


il est trop mignon  :;):  mais il a un collier , il appartient  un de tes collgues ?  ::roll:: 



> C'est l'histoire d'un mec qui rentre dans un caf et plouf.


celle l tu l'as dj mise , j'avais pas compris  ::?: ..et d'ailleurs toujours pas  ::mouarf:: ..tu peux expliquer  une blonde ? ::aie:: 




> Un petit Niagara pour commencer la journe :
>  .


ca j'aime beaucoup ... ::ccool::  comme tu dis ca change ...en bien  ::yaisse:: 




> Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas :
> http://www.topito.com/top-gif-code-developpeur


merci pour ton lien ::zoubi::  ..pas encore eu le temps de tout bien lire ..mais pas mal de truc sympas  ::ccool:: 

sinon ..pour identification de matriel...dans mon journal ce matin ..



c'est quoi ? et en quelle matire ? 

le premier qui trouve aura le droit de s'en servir  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> le premier qui trouve aura le droit de s'en servir


C'est une invitation ? C'est en argile je pense, et c'est une sculpture.

----------


## sevyc64

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"]
> celle l tu l'as dj mise , j'avais pas compris ..et d'ailleurs toujours pas ..tu peux expliquer  une blonde ?


Dit autrement : C'est l'histoire d'une blonde qui rentre dans une piscine, et plouf ...



> sinon ..pour identification de matriel...dans mon journal ce matin ..
> 
> 
> 
> c'est quoi ? et en quelle matire ? 
> 
> le premier qui trouve aura le droit de s'en servir


Heuuuu, c'est autoris pour les -18ans, a ?  ::weird::

----------


## giragu03

La matire, je serais tent de dire du bois... Mais alors quelle utilit ???
On pourrait penser  des quilles (mais les formes sont un peu bizarres...), vu la taille... Mais bon, c'est sans conviction et juste pour faire avancer le schimililililili... (comme dirait Papy Mougeot)

----------


## rothen

ah , je pensais que ca serait trouv beaucoup plus vite  :8O:  ...encore que je suis persuade que ceux qui l'ont trouv ne le disent pas ..car ils n'ont pas envie de s'en servir  ::mouarf3:: 




> C'est en argile je pense, et c'est une sculpture.


 non , c'est pas de l'argile ..et ce n'est pas cens tre une sculpture ...c'est un objet utile  ::mouarf:: 




> Dit autrement : C'est l'histoire d'une blonde qui rentre dans une piscine, et plouf ...
> 
> ben , je dois tre vraiment blonde ..j'ai pas compris pourquoi c'est drle 
> 
> Heuuuu, c'est autoris pour les -18ans, a ?


oh maintenant tu sais , on peut plus rien leur interdire  ::aie:: 




> La matire, je serais tent de dire du bois... Mais alors quelle utilit ???
> On pourrait penser  des quilles


gagn pour la matire  ::ccool:: ...mais pas l'utilit 

alors ??? c'est quoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

C'est un jeu de quille quelconque?

Edit : j'avais pas vu la rponse de giragu03.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je dois avoir l'esprit tordu parce que je pense que ce sont des instruments destins  tres insrs dans certaines parties du corps (notamment fminin, mais parat-il que certains hommes aiment a aussi - mme si forcment a n'est pas au mme endroit...)

----------


## Nhaps

> Je dois avoir l'esprit tordu parce que je pense que ce sont des instruments destins  tres insrs dans certaines parties du corps (notamment fminin, mais parat-il que certains hommes aiment a aussi - mme si forcment a n'est pas au mme endroit...)


+1 

et ceux a gauche c'est pour les SM qui n'ont pas froid aux yeux

----------


## ManusDei

Je crois que c'est des pieds de table (ou de fauteuils).




> Je dois avoir l'esprit tordu parce que je pense que ce sont des instruments destins  tres insrs dans certaines parties du corps (notamment fminin, mais parat-il que certains hommes aiment a aussi - mme si forcment a n'est pas au mme endroit...)


Pourquoi forcment ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Je crois que c'est des pieds de table (ou de fauteuils).
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi forcment ?


parce que l'endroit auquel je pensais, a n'est pas possible de faire rentrer des choses aussi grosses chez les hommes (cette partie tant TRES diffrente chez l'homme et la femme...)

----------


## Nhaps

> parce que l'endroit auquel je pensais, a n'est pas possible de faire rentrer des choses aussi grosses chez les hommes (cette partie tant TRES diffrente chez l'homme et la femme...)


Comment tu veux faire rentrer ca dans le cerveau ?


 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour avoir lu l'article en lien avec cette photo, je peux vous dire que sevyc64 et magicbisous-nours ont raison.

De mmoire c'est un bniste vosgien qui a dcid de se lancer dans ce genre d'objet en bois, faute de clientle pour des objets plus "classique". Maintenant, il exporte dans le monde entier, surtout aux USA et au Japon.


@rothen, le plouf" c'est juste le bruit du mec qui "tombe" dans le "caf"

----------


## magicbisous-nours

"Ah merde, c'tait mal ponc, chri(e), bouge pas, je vais chercher la pince  piler pour te retirer cette charde"

xD

----------


## sevyc64

Et encore, ils en sont pas excessivement gros par rapport  ce que l'on peut voir sur certains sites extremes

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour avoir lu l'article en lien avec cette photo, je peux vous dire que sevyc64 et magicbisous-nours ont raison.


Ils ont donc gagn le droit  une sance "d'essayage" sur rothen, si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour avoir lu l'article en lien avec cette photo, je peux vous dire que sevyc64 et magicbisous-nours ont raison.
> 
> De mmoire c'est un bniste vosgien qui a dcid de se lancer dans ce genre d'objet en bois, faute de clientle pour des objets plus "classique". Maintenant, il exporte dans le monde entier, surtout aux USA et au Japon.


Et donc?

Rothen veut nous faire passer un message?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

Vous avez vraiment l'esprit mal plac.  ::no:: 

Moi j'aurais jamais pens  a.  ::ange::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi j'aurais jamais pens  a.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUyc862q6BY

----------


## Rachel

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUyc862q6BY


 ::haha:: 

(-7)

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous,
On va voir si vous avez l'esprit mal plac ou pas avec cette chanson (je ne crois pas l'avoir dj mise, mais  force je commence  douter) :


Bonne journe.

----------


## Lady

Ah bah on passe pas quelques jour et voil que a dvie vers le bas ...

Bon sinon oui j'ai bien rcupr le chien mais pas que a... La grippe aussi d'o mon absence c'est quelques jours (et encore si y avait pas le feu au boulot j'aurais pris la semaine).

J'ai pas de photo sur moi mais je peut vous avoir a pour demain. Depuis hier il est enfin assez en confiance pour se balader dans l'appart (avant il restait dans le coin ou y a son coussin).
Du coup il course les chats (qu'il prend pour ses frre et sur et essaye de jouer avec). Ma fille l'aime bien sauf que il est un peu violent du coup de temps en temps il lui fait mal. Elle pleure mais elle y retourne 30 min aprs donc bon ...

----------


## giragu03

> Ah bah on passe pas quelques jour et voil que a dvie vers le bas ...
> 
> Bon sinon oui j'ai bien rcupr le chien mais pas que a... La grippe aussi d'o mon absence c'est quelques jours (et encore si y avait pas le feu au boulot j'aurais pris la semaine).
> 
> J'ai pas de photo sur moi mais je peut vous avoir a pour demain. Depuis hier il est enfin assez en confiance pour se balader dans l'appart (avant il restait dans le coin ou y a son coussin).
> Du coup il course les chats (qu'il prend pour ses frre et sur et essaye de jouer avec). Ma fille l'aime bien sauf que il est un peu violent du coup de temps en temps il lui fait mal. Elle pleure mais elle y retourne 30 min aprs donc bon ...


Tu as raison Lady. Viens recadrer un peu tout le monde.
Je ne veux pas balancer, mais c'est Rothen qui a commenc avec son article  ::roll:: 
Soigne-toi bien.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
ouh l , nuit difficile ...ben oui , avec tous ces essayages  ::ange::  ::whistle:: 


> c'est un bniste vosgien qui a dcid de se lancer dans ce genre d'objet en bois, faute de clientle pour des objets plus "classique". Maintenant, il exporte dans le monde entier, surtout aux USA et au Japon.
>  tout  fait , c'est bien a 
> 
> @rothen, le plouf" c'est juste le bruit du mec qui "tombe" dans le "caf"


ah oui , l je comprends ...oui , je sais , j'ai mis le temps ..j'avais plus vite compris pour la piscine  ::mouarf:: 



> "Ah merde, c'tait mal ponc, chri(e), bouge pas, je vais chercher la pince  piler pour te retirer cette charde"


non , non , ca il l'explique bien , aucun risque d'charde avec les bois dont il se sert Ip ou Garapa ...euh , je veux bienle croire , jamais entendu parler de ces arbres  ::?:  ..quelqu'un connait ?  ::roll:: 




> Ils ont donc gagn le droit  une sance "d'essayage" sur rothen, si j'ai bien compris.


 mais bien sr .. ::mouarf:: 



> www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUyc862q6BY


J'adore 




> (-7)


waouh ...dj ?  :8O:  ...alors quiva passer le cap ce coup -ci ?? 




> On va voir si vous avez l'esprit mal plac avec cette chanson Colette Renard - La jeune fille du mtro (1969) - YouTube.


trs ringard  ::aie:: ...par contre trs tonne des propos pour l'poque  :8O:  ..ou j'ai l'esprit mal plac  ::mouarf:: 



> j'ai bien rcupr le chien mais pas que a... La grippe aussi  J'ai pas de photo sur moi mais je peux vous avoir a pour demain. ..


ah oui , super une photo  ::ccool:: ..mais soignes toi bien , c'est 8jours une grippe  ::calim2:: 



> Je ne veux pas balancer, mais c'est Rothen qui a commenc avec son article


mais il est cafteur celui-l  ::mouarf:: 

c'tait juste pour rpondre  une demande d'identification de matriel ...et c'est tout ce que j'avais sous la main  ::wow::

----------


## Auteur

(-2)

----------


## Auteur

(-1)

----------


## Auteur

5000 !!  J'ai gagn !!!!!  ::mouarf:: 


(a t chaud car il faut attendre 30 secondes avant chaque message, je ne voulais pas me faire griller  ::aie:: )

----------


## ManusDei

5001 !
Pour l'heure de l'apro, c'est pas beau a ?

----------


## Nhaps

::furieux:: 

Auteur, c'est de l'anti jeu l ! 

 ::bravo:: 

[blague potache]
5002 sous les mers !
[/blague potache]

edit: c'est 20000, nul que je suis -_-'

----------


## rothen

[quote=Auteur;7114049]5000 !!  J'ai gagn !!!!!  ::mouarf:: 
 QUOTE]

super Auteur... ::lahola::  contente que a soit toi  ::ccool:: ...

je te voyais pas ce matin , je me disais il va de nouveau le louper  ::calim2::  t'as su attendre le bon moment  :;): 





> 5001 !
> Pour l'heure de l'apro, c'est pas beau a ?


 tout  fait  :;): 
Tchin , on va fter   ::chin:: 






> [blague potache]
> 5002 sous les mers !
> [/blague potache]


j'aime bien  ::D:  ..en plus j'ai compris ..mme si on est loin des 20 000  ::mouarf:: 

mais jamais en ouvrant ce topic ...tellement improbable pour moi ...j'aurai pu croire qu'on arriverai  ce chiffre ...merci  vous tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> trs ringard ...par contre trs tonne des propos pour l'poque  ..ou j'ai l'esprit mal plac


Ringard, ringard...
En fait, elle ne dit rien du tout... Tout est suggr, c'est ce qui est le plus drle.
Colette Renard est connue essentiellement pour ses chansons disons... hardies (et on passe gnralement totalement  ct de certaines de ses chansons qui valent,  mon avis, plus le dtour, je pense par exemple  "Sa casquette").

 (je sais, vous allez encore trouver a ringard...)

Auteur, au pire, si tu te faisais griller, tu pouvais toujours supprimer ton message (-1)  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

::zzz::  ::zzz::   << juste moi en train de comat devant mon cran au boulot. En plus j'avais prpar une boite de dafalgan 1000 ce matin mais impossible de mettre la main dessus!  ::cry::  
Jespre qu'elle est pas tomb de mon sac dans mon entre et que, surtout, si c'est le cas, le chien va pas essayer de mordre dedans... ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> 5000 !!  J'ai gagn !!!!! 
> 
> 
> (a t chaud car il faut attendre 30 secondes avant chaque message, je ne voulais pas me faire griller )



Et bah non, tu n'as pas le 5000e.

Mouhahahahahahaha! 


 ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::   ::twisted::

----------


## Auteur

qui a supprim un de ses messages pour que mon 5000me message devienne le 4999me  ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> Et bah non, tu n'a pas le 5000e.
> 
> Mouhahahahahahaha!


voyou !!  ::rouleau:: 
mchant !!  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

> voyou !! 
> mchant !!


 ::twisted::

----------


## Bovino

T'en fais pas Auteur ! Il reste des gens intgres ici...  ::P: 

Deadpool, c'est toi le 12 ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

*blurp* mont et descendre dans les postes a me rend malade

(note: y a pas le smiley malade ici ?)

----------


## Deadpool

> T'en fais pas Auteur ! Il reste des gens intgres ici...


T'as restaur!  ::lol:: 

Il l'avait pas jou trs lgalement tout de mme.




> Deadpool, c'est toi le 12 ?


 ::koi::

----------


## Bovino

Hey... le 12... tu dgages !
Bon, j'avoue, a commence  tre vieux et pas trs drle... je ferais mieux la prochaine fois...  ::triste:: 




> Il l'avait pas jou trs lgalement tout de mme.


T'as qu' supprim *ses* messages ! mouhahahaha  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Hey... le 12... tu dgages !
> Bon, j'avoue, a commence  tre vieux et pas trs drle... je ferais mieux la prochaine fois...


 ::lol:: 




> T'as qu' supprim *ses* messages ! mouhahahaha


 ::aie:: 





> *blurp* mont et descendre dans les postes a me rend malade
> 
> (note: y a pas le smiley malade ici ?)


Et celui-l, il va pas?

 ::vomi::

----------


## Nhaps

Moi je voies Auteur encore le 5000eme

J'ai pas tout suivie....  ::(: 

Sinon pour Lady, j'en connait plein des smiley de malade, ou de vomie, mais sur DVP il n'y en a pas pourtant c'est pas faute de voir des bouts de code qui donne la nause. 

 ::arf:: 

edit : Deadpool en a trouver un, je savais pas qu'il tait disponible sur DVP -_-'

----------


## Lady

> Sinon pour Lady, j'en connait plein des smiley de malade, ou de vomie, mais sur DVP il n'y en a pas pourtant c'est pas faute de voir des bouts de code qui donne la nause. 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : Deadpool en a trouver un, je savais pas qu'il tait disponible sur DVP -_-'


Mince j'ai pas regarder assez longtemps pour voir l'animation jusqu'au bout  priori ...

----------


## Auteur

> Moi je voies Auteur encore le 5000eme
> 
> J'ai pas tout suivie....


Deadpool avait supprim un de ses messages pour que je ne sois plus le 5000me mais Bovino l'a restaur  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Deadpool avait supprim un de ses messages pour que je ne sois plus le 5000me mais Bovino l'a restaur


Il y a vraiment des goujats sur ce fil...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il y a vraiment des goujats sur ce fil...


C'est sr: restaurer un spam, c'est vraiment un comble pour un modrateur  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

J'aime ta faon de voir les choses MiaowZedong  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

Maintenant que le cap des 5 000 est pass, continuons sur notre lance pour aller "vers l'infini et au del" ... 










... ou pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

Bof... a fait longtemps que le vrai message symbolique est pass et c'tait rothen avec ce message...
Depuis, la grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste n'a plus de mystre...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Depuis, la grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste n'a plus de mystre...


Si tu veux, on peut en discuter, devant un bon verre, au bar du dernier restaurant avant la fin du monde  :;):

----------


## rothen

j'ai bien ri avec vos gamineries de post  :;):  ..par contre ca 


> Bof... a fait longtemps que le vrai message symbolique est pass et c'tait rothen avec ce message...
> Depuis, la grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste n'a plus de mystre...


je comprends pas  :8O: ...quel message symbolique  ::roll:: tu peux m'expliquer

----------


## shadowmoon

> je comprends pas ...quel message symbolique tu peux m'expliquer


C'es toi qui a post le message n42 et Bovino fait rfrence  a :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Gran...rs_et_le_reste

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est sr: restaurer un spam, c'est vraiment un comble pour un modrateur


 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Et moi qui croyait que c'tait une simple pique anti-Mac... ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Si tu veux, on peut en discuter, devant un bon verre, au bar du dernier restaurant avant la fin du monde


Il y a aussi la dernire srie avant la fin du monde ::ccool::

----------


## lper

Bon week-end,

nous on va voir ETG - OM, alors si Evian veut rester en D1 va falloir manger les marseillais !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
je suis sre que l vous tes en pleine forme ...eh oui , on est vendredi  ::yaisse:: 




> C'est toi qui a post le message n42 et Bovino fait rfrence  a :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Gran...rs_et_le_reste


merci Thomas  ::zoubi:: c'est vrai on en avait dj parl  :;):  j'avais rien compris  l'poque  ::calim2:: ..et je vous rassure , j'ai toujours rien compris aujourd'hui  ::wow:: 
 un truc marrant que j'ai eu aujourd'hui 


c'est beau la btise humaine quand mme non ?  ::fou::

----------


## lper

> c'est beau la btise humaine quand mme non ?


L'alcool a bien contribu aussi, a me fait penser  la srie Shameless.

----------


## Nhaps

> c'est beau la btise humaine quand mme non ?


Mamie aime les Mister Freeze c'est pour ca

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Et moi qui croyait que c'tait une simple pique anti-Mac...


oui , je te rassure ..moi aussi  :;):  j'ai tellement baign dans cette querelle ..que l je me suis achet un Iphone  ::yaisse::  c'est aussi la guerre pro et anti mac sur ce forum ??  ::roll:: 




> nous on va voir ETG - OM, alors si Evian veut rester en D1 va falloir manger les marseillais !


ben faut que tu attendes jusqu' dimanche AM ..tu nous diras ce que ca a donn  :;): 




> L'alcool a bien contribu aussi, a me fait penser  la srie Shameless.


encore un truc que je connaissais pas ...suis aller voir quelques vidos pour m'enrichir ...pas due  ::wow:: 



> Mamie aime les Mister Freeze c'est pour ca


 ::ptdr:: je connaissais pas non plus ...mais l'avantage l ...il y a plusieurs parfum ..  ::mouarf3:: 

BON WE   tous et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## Loceka

> c'est aussi la guerre pro et anti mac sur ce forum ??


Ben non, ici on est informaticiens, on sait tous qu'Apple a vaut rien.  ::mrgreen:: 

Feed the troll !

----------


## lper

bonjour,
bon ben ils ont eu chaud ces marseillais, ou pas, avec ce froid...brrr, enfin y en a un qui a pas tenu longtemps, jamais vu a :8O: , a peine rentr et deux cartons jaunes, meme pas 2 mn sur le terrain, pas un ballon touch et deux vilaines fautes !!!
Sinon, y a un de mes films prfrs sur rtl9 ce soir a 22h, Fargo des frres Cohen.

@Rothen : tu as aim le gnrique ? ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Hello

dsole j'ai pas pu vous poster la photo du chien.
Retour chez le mdecin avec ma fille vendredi (elle a tappiss l'arrire de ma voiture de lait  ::calim2:: )
changement d'antibiotique + anti inflamatoire ce qui n'a pas empecher d'avoir un samedi horrible. jamais vu ma fille aussi malade. Mais bon ca va mieu la j'ai pu la dposer chez la nounou et celle ci m'a pas encore appel en urgence pour que je vienne la chercher.

Sinon les photo son faite mais son encore dans l'appareil photo donc j'essaye de mettre a en ligne ce soir !!

Je suis fatigu !!!  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## lper

T'inquiete pas pour les photos Lady !!!! J espre que tout ira mieux pour toi et ta fille, j ai l impression quand meme que le plus dur est pass... ::?: 
a fait partie du "charme" d'avoir des enfants, y a parfois des moments difficiles(tiens a me rappelle un gnrique ::aie:: ), l important c est de se soutenir dans le couple dans ces moments l.

----------


## rothen

bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 



bon , je vous le dirais quand mme , j'ai pass un WE gnial  ::ccool:: , mais rveil sous la neige ce matin , je pense comme beaucoup de monde  :;):  enfin  je ne me plains pas , c'est vraiment rien par rapport aux Pyrennes  ::?:  , il y en a sur le forum de ce coin l ?? 





> Ben non, ici on est informaticiens, on sait tous qu'Apple a vaut rien.


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: que de fois j'ai entendu ces propos par mon mari ...ca a fait quelques soires trs animes  la maison avec les pro mac ...ce qui m'a toujours choque c'est que chacun reste sur sa position extrme sans bouger d'un iota , c'tait quand mme facile d'admettre un peu de bien dans chaque , mais non  ::mouarf:: 




> @Rothen : tu as aim le gnrique ?


ca me rconforte surtout dans le fait de ne pas avoir eu "de famille"  ::fou:: 




> Je suis fatigu !!!


ah ca c'est sr Lady , ca doit tre un peu galre pour toi en ce moment , pas facile de tout assumer ...bon courage et t'inquites pour la photo , ca sera quand ca ira  :;): 

sinon , certains ont galr pour aller au boulot aujourd'hui ?  [/COLOR]

----------


## Deadpool

Salut  tous.

De la neige? Quelle neige?  :8-):

----------


## rothen

> Salut  tous.
> 
> De la neige? Quelle neige?


 salut David  ::zoubi:: 

tu es de quelle rgion pour ne pas avoir de neige ? il me semblait qu'il y en avait partout  :8O:

----------


## Deadpool

> salut David 
> 
> tu es de quelle rgion pour ne pas avoir de neige ? il me semblait qu'il y en avait partout


Je me trouve dans la cit des ducs,  Nantes, en Bretagne historique.  :8-): 

Et non, ici il n'y a pas de neige, il faisait mme plutt beau (mais froid) ce matin. L par contre, la pluie arrive malheureusement.  ::(:

----------


## Lung

Dans l'Yonne, les minuscules chtes de neige de jeudi et de samedi sont fondues et oublies depuis longtemps.

 ::calim2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

bah chez nous a neige pas mal.... mais a ne m'empche pas d'aller au boulot...

----------


## Nhaps

Tellement l'habitude de lire des mangas que j'ai lu la BD a l'envers. Le pire c'est que vu que c'est une blonde, j'ai cru que c'tait normal  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> sinon , certains ont galr pour aller au boulot aujourd'hui ?


Moi, je dirais juste que j'ai fais Lyon => Genve => Neuchatel => Le Cret du Locle en train...  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:

----------


## ManusDei

> Tellement l'habitude de lire des mangas que j'ai lu la BD a l'envers. Le pire c'est que vu que c'est une blonde, j'ai cru que c'tait normal


Le sevrage, je vois que a pour t'en sortir.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Moi, je dirais juste que j'ai fais Lyon => Genve => Neuf-Chatel => Le Cret du Locle en train...


Tu n'es pas de Grenoble ?  ::koi::  ou tu es en dplacement ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tu n'es pas de Grenoble ?  ou tu es en dplacement ?


"Mon" entreprise est bien sur Grenoble, mais l, je suis en dplacement chez le client final, on a dmarr l'intgration sur site ... ::roll::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Moi, je dirais juste que j'ai fais Lyon => Genve => Neuf-Chatel => Le Cret du Locle en train...


hum, mettons Neuchatel, et tout ira mieux  ::): 

Sinon, y'a 20cm de neige a Geneve, c'est super sympa (mais ca roule vraiment pas top)

----------


## ManusDei

> Sinon, y'a 20cm de neige a Geneve, c'est super sympa (mais ca roule vraiment pas top)


Vous pouvez donc aller au boulot en ski de fond, la classe totale !

----------


## shadowmoon

> hum, mettons Neuchatel, et tout ira mieux


 ::oops::  dsol, c'est corrig




> Sinon, y'a 20cm de neige a Geneve, c'est super sympa (mais ca roule vraiment pas top)


Et a tombe encore ou pas ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Vous pouvez donc aller au boulot en ski de fond, la classe totale !


Comme ca ?

(Merci de ne pas faire un usage commercial de cette photo, tout ca tout ca, CC BY-NC-SA )

----------


## ManusDei

> CC BY-NC-SA


A tes souhaits... je crois ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Et a tombe encore ou pas ?


Ca c'est arrete pendant 2h, et ca reprend.




> A tes souhaits... je crois ?


Meuh non, c'est une licence qui dit ce que tu as le droit de faire ou pas. http://creativecommons.org/licenses/

----------


## rothen

> Comme ca ?


 Tiens un nouveau  :8O:  ..bienvenue  toi  :;): 

bon , j'ai pas trouv ton prnom ..on peut savoir ...ou pas  ::roll::  oui , bon , si tu as lu le sujet  en entier , ce qui m'tonnerait beaucoup  ::mouarf::  , tu saurais que pour moi le prnom est important pour dcouvrir la personne

en tous cas merci pour la photo , ca doit tre rare de voir ca non ?  ::roll:: 

sinon moi cet AM j'ai fait une super promenade avec une copine dans la neige ...vraiment trop top  ::ccool:: ..on a march plus de 3h sans voir le temps passer  :;): ..euh oui ..on est blonde toutes les 2  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

un peu d'humour  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous.
Pas vu de neige hier (dimanche rien qui tenait non plus) et aujourd'hui il n'y a rien.
Une petite chanson de Barbara Bghin pour commencer la journe (s'il y en a que a intresse, l'album sortira lundi, elle sera sur scne au thtre Les Dchargeurs  Paris du 19 mars au 6 avril et vous pouvez l'aider  financer ces scnes) :



Je vais devoir rduire un petit peu la frquence des chansons car je commence  tre vraiment  court d'ides (j'essaie quand mme d'viter des chansons trop vieillottes parce que sinon j'en connais qui vont regretter la squence Eurovision  ::roll:: ).

----------


## gangsoleil

> ca doit tre rare de voir ca non ?


ca arrive tous les hivers que la neige tienne en ville, mais la il y en a beaucoup, c'est ca qui est bon.

D'ailleurs, il neige encore  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

Ici petite pause avec un grand soleil pour ce matin. Mais avec tout ce qu'on s'est pris sur el coin de la figure hier (neige et pluie) et ce qui doit encore  nouveau tomber les jours prochains.

En janvier on a eu 250% de pluie par rapport  un mois de janvier normal, pour dcembre je sais pas, mais a devait pas tre mal non plus. Pour fvrier, je pense que l'on est parti pour battre un record.

----------


## FlorianC

Bonjour !

J'ai parcouru les dernires pages : humour, musique ringarde, neige... Bingo ! 



Et une bonne journe  ::D:

----------


## gangsoleil

> La Bamba Triste


Pitie, tout mais pas ca.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

chez nous c'est toujours blanc , mais les routes sont dgages...c'est dj  ..c'est l'hiver aprs tout , c'est normal  :;): 



> un peu d'humour


ca par contre , c'est pas normal , merci Yannick pour le clin d'oeil  ::zoubi::  ils parlent de tracabilit mais l on se rend bien compte qu'ils nous font manger n'importe quoi  ::?:  ...la preuve qu'on peut toujours contourner les rgles tablies  ::calim2:: ...et  mon avis c'est pas seulement sur la bouffe  ::?: 
finalement ils ont trouv le responsable ...ou ca restera flou ??  ::roll:: 




> Une petite chanson de Barbara Bghin pour commencer la journe ...s'il y en a que a intresse, l'album sortira lundi 
>   j'en connais qui vont regretter la squence Eurovision


ah j'aime bien cette chanson  ::ccool:: ...je souhaite bonne chance  Barbara ...par contre , moi je regretterai pas les chansons de l'eurovision  :;):  enfin surtout les anciennes  ::mouarf:: 




> ca arrive tous les hivers que la neige tienne en ville, mais la il y en a beaucoup, c'est ca qui est bon.


oui , ca doit tre sympa les abords du lac sous la neige ..tu pourrais nous faire une belle photo  :;): 




> En janvier on a eu 250% de pluie par rapport  un mois de janvier normal, pour dcembre je sais pas, mais a devait pas tre mal non plus. Pour fvrier, je pense que l'on est parti pour battre un record.


oui , toute cette flotte c'est dingue , presque partout les sols sont saturs , je sais pas ce que ca va donner ...vais srement avoir un lac derrire chez moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Une petite image rigolote d'actualit  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> finalement ils ont trouv le responsable ...ou ca restera flou ??


Ca va etre compliqu car :

Nordic (Findus scandinave) rejette la faute sur son fournisseur 

Comigel (francais), qui rejette la faute sur son fournisseur

Maison Spanghero (francais) qui rejette la faute sur son fournisseur

??? (roumain), dont le prsident de Maison Spanghero refuse de divulguer le nom...

Plus prcisment : 

Maison Spanghero a sous-trait l'achat de la viande  

une entreprise de courtage (=> trader) chypriote, qui,  son tour, a sous-trait la transaction  

une autre entreprise de courtage des Pays-Bas. 

Cette dernire s'est fournie chez un atelier de dcoupe roumain.

Bon courage aux avocats et autres juristes pour se plonger l dedans ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour rester sur l'actualit....

----------


## giragu03

> coucou les tous 
> 
> chez nous c'est toujours blanc , mais les routes sont dgages...c'est dj  ..c'est l'hiver aprs tout , c'est normal 
> 
> ca par contre , c'est pas normal , merci Yannick pour le clin d'oeil  ils parlent de tracabilit mais l on se rend bien compte qu'ils nous font manger n'importe quoi  ...la preuve qu'on peut toujours contourner les rgles tablies ...et  mon avis c'est pas seulement sur la bouffe 
> finalement ils ont trouv le responsable ...ou ca restera flou ??


Ca va srement rester flou. Quand au dpart, on t'annonce que l'enqute va tre complique car il y a plein d'intervenants... Et je pense que tout le monde a intrt  rester sur un _statu quo_.




> ah j'aime bien cette chanson ...je souhaite bonne chance  Barbara ...par contre , moi je regretterai pas les chansons de l'eurovision  enfin surtout les anciennes


Esprons qu'elle arrive  percer, j'aime beaucoup ses chansons (et pour l'avoir vue il y a quelques temps, c'est bien sympa de la voir sur scne).
Crois-moi, si je slectionne bien mes chansons, il y a moyen que tu regrettes celles de l'Eurovision  ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ca va srement rester flou. Quand au dpart, on t'annonce que l'enqute va tre complique car il y a plein d'intervenants... Et je pense que tout le monde a intrt  rester sur un _statu quo_.


Mais non, c'est tres simple !

----------


## rothen

tiens ...encore un nouveau ...bienvenue  toi Florian sur ce fil  ::zoubi::  ..oui l , pour le prnom , c'est facile  ::mouarf:: 



> J'ai parcouru les dernires pages : humour, musique ringarde, neige... Bingo ! 
>   - La Bamba Triste -


euh ben je deteste pas  :;):  , c'est sr je prfre la musique aux paroles hautement philosophiques  ::mouarf::  mais il y a quelques passages amusants  ::wow:: ...en plus le mec est pas mal foutu  ::whistle:: 

par contre , essayes de faire un tour sur le fil en entier ,tu verras ,  il y a quelques dcouvertes  faire  :;): 




> Maison Spanghero a sous-trait l'achat de la viande  une entreprise de courtage (=> trader) chypriote, qui,  son tour, a sous-trait la transaction  une autre entreprise de courtage des Pays-Bas. 
> Cette dernire s'est fournie chez un atelier de dcoupe roumain.


je sais pas ce que vous en pensez , mais un circuit pareil pour la viande ..ca doit couter plus cher en transport que de le prendre aux  producteurs franais ..je comprendrais jamais cette politique  ::aie:: 

PS : super bien faite ta carte Gangsoleil  ::ccool:: ..On y voit vraiment bien le circuit ..en fait la commande et la viande ne suivent pas le mme  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> ca doit couter plus cher en transport que de le prendre aux  producteurs franais ..je comprendrais jamais cette politique


C'est peut tre vrai pour le transport, mais ce n'est pas seul critre qui a un impact sur le prix de la viande : le cout de la main duvre,  le "poids" des taxes, le prix du conditionnement, lamortissement des machines ... qui varient fortement d'un pays  l'autre, sont autant de moyens pour faire baisser le prix du produit vendu.

[edit] merci  toi gangsoleil, ton schma rsume trs bien mes propos[/edit]

----------


## rothen

C'est vrai , t'as raison , il faut tout voir ..mais quand mme je pense qu'il faudrait privilgier la proximit ...c'est bien beau de chercher toujours la meilleure rentabilit , on voit ce que ca donne  ::aie:: 

et surtout,si ca continue sur cette lance , bientt  il n'y aura plus rien en France  ::calim2::

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est vrai , t'as raison , il faut tout voir ..mais quand mme je pense qu'il faudrait privilgier la proximit ...c'est bien beau de chercher toujours la meilleure rentabilit , on voit ce que ca donne 
> 
> et surtout,si ca continue sur cette lance , bientt  il n'y aura plus rien en France


Il y a dj des AMAP un peu partout en France pour les lgumes, mais il commence  y en avoir aussi pour la viande  ::): 

C'est pas ncessairement un gage de qualit, mais c'est un gage de proximit (et perso, je trouve que mes lgumes ont  nouveau du got, nom de Zeus !).

----------


## lper

J'achte trs rarement ces produits "cuisins", on sait jamais ce qu'on mange, donc l c'est fini, on m'y reprendra plus jamais !

Sinon, ils sont pas beaux nos supporters ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> on sait jamais ce qu'on mange


A ce propos, pour les colorants et autres additifs en Exxx, le 1er chiffre donne une indication sur leur "provenance", ils sont classs graduellement de E1 = origine naturelle  E5 = compltement synthtique. 





> Il y a dj des AMAP un peu partout en France


J'en ai un(e) "personnel(le)" pour fruits + lgumes + viandes ...













... Mes grands-parents  ::D:  avec pas loin de 900 m de jardin + arbres fruitiers + levages de poules, lapins et pigeons  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::

----------


## giragu03

> Il y a dj des AMAP un peu partout en France pour les lgumes, mais il commence  y en avoir aussi pour la viande 
> 
> C'est pas ncessairement un gage de qualit, mais c'est un gage de proximit (et perso, je trouve que mes lgumes ont  nouveau du got, nom de Zeus !).


Tu as aussi des ventes  la ferme directement, des magasins de producteurs... qui permettent d'avoir du local et pas que sur les lgumes. En gnral, ceux qui fonctionnent ainsi font plus de qualit que ceux qui vendent aux centrales d'achat (qui approvisionnent les grandes surfaces).

Aprs, comme Shadowmoon, j'ai de la famille pour plusieurs choses : les ufs, les lgumes et les fruits...

Et bientt moi-mme pour les fruits (les arbres sont dj plants, alors que je ne suis pas encore dans la maison, j'espre deux-trois pommes cette anne ; les figues et les noix par contre, ce n'est pas pour tout de suite...).

----------


## Nhaps

> Tu as aussi des ventes  la ferme directement, des magasins de producteurs... qui permettent d'avoir du local et pas que sur les lgumes.


C'est moins chre et meilleur.
Sinon il existe des cueillettes, o je vais moi mme cueillir se que je veux, c'est encore moins chre, pour de la trs bonne qualit. En plus il y a de tout suivant la saison, fruits et lgumes.

----------


## shadowmoon

Ou encore les jardins collectifs, o chacun gre son bout de terre.

----------


## rothen

> ils sont pas beaux nos supporters ?


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  en plus trs seyant  ::mouarf:: 

au fait , ca a donn quoi le score , j'ai oubli de regarder  :;): 

pour les autres  :;): c'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de solutions pour manger au plus prs de la production , je devrais tudier a de plus prs au lieu d'aller btement au supermarch ...chez nous ils font beaucoup de marchs du terroir , faudrait que je pense  y aller ..au march tout court aussi d'ailleurs , il doit y avoir des petits producteurs ..

Il y a aussi chez nous ce qu'on appelle "un panier Bio ", on paye  l'anne et on a son panier toutes les semaines avec les lgumes de saison ...ca existe aussi chez vous ?  ::roll::  l'inconvenient pour moi , ca fait trop pour une personne seule  ::?: 
ah oui ..j'ai quand mme aussi ma production jardin ...l je viens juste de finir les derniers kiwis , et il me reste encore 2 ou 3 courgettes  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il y a aussi chez nous ce qu'on appelle "un panier Bio ", on paye  l'anne et on a son panier toutes les semaines avec les lgumes de saison ...ca existe aussi chez vous ?


Oui, ce sont les AMAP prcdemment voque(e)s, tu as plusieurs formules au choix : personne seule, couple, parent avec ou sans enfant(s), familles ...

----------


## rothen

> Oui, ce sont les AMAP prcdemment voque(e)s, tu as plusieurs formules au choix : personne seule, couple, parent avec ou sans enfant(s), familles ...



ah , il y a plusieurs formules ? moi je croyais qu'une seule  ::?: 

j'irai me renseigner , ca c'est pas loin de chez moi  :;): 

pour ceux qui doutent qu'on peut avoir de beaux kiwis en Lorraine , voil une photo de mon kiwitier 



oui , pour les vitamines ...j'ai pu faire le plein  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> ah , il y a plusieurs formules ? moi je croyais qu'une seule 
> 
> j'irai me renseigner , ca c'est pas loin de chez moi


Ca dpend des AMAP.
Celle o je me fournis (en plus de ce qui vient de la famille), c'est plus proche du magasin de producteurs, car tu dois commander chaque semaine (par exemple pour le mercredi, il faut que tu commandes avant le dimanche). Et du coup, tu as les paniers de fruits et de lgumes (comme les AMAP plus traditionnelles), mais tu peux acheter d'autres produits (pain, saucisson, pt, confitures, jus de fruits, miel, pain d'pice, vin, bire, savon,...). Parfois, il y a des livraisons de viande, par contre, c'est souvent en relativement grosses quantits (2 voire 5kg), donc il vaut mieux avoir un conglateur ou tre plusieurs si on veut acheter.

Pour moi, une AMAP classique avec abonnement  l'anne, a serait trop contraignant (gnralement, je ne mange chez moi que 6 repas par semaine, alors le plus petit panier fait entre deux et trois semaines) ; cette formule me convient bien.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Avec la photo qu'elle vient de mettre, rothen persiste  vouloir nous faire avaler qu'elle n'habite pas dans un chateau......  ::whistle::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour moi, une AMAP classique avec abonnement  l'anne, a serait trop contraignant (gnralement, je ne mange chez moi que 6 repas par semaine, alors le plus petit panier fait entre deux et trois semaines) ; cette formule me convient bien.


Pour ma part, l'AMAP j'ai arrt depuis que j'ai dcouvert que j'ai trois fermes (dont deux bio) dans un rayon de 10km  qui vendent leurs produits et prennent des commandes de volailles, viandes, etc .... (bon, pour la viande - en dehors des volailles - c'est obligatoirement colis de 4  5 kg minimum).

Depuis, l'intgralit de mes fruits, lgumes, oeufs et volailles viennent  de l et une partie de ma viande (mais je veux que mon boucher continue  vivre, donc pas tout non plus).

Pour la bire, j'ai aussi deux brasseries artisanales  moins de 20 km.

Le supermarch est limit aux achats de produits d'entretien, d'hygine, pq, lessive, etc .. une fois par mois et quasiment rien en alimentaire (sauf le lait et la crme en pack, qui est quand mme une solution bien pratique).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Avec la photo qu'elle vient de mettre, rothen persiste  vouloir nous faire avaler qu'elle n'habite pas dans un chateau......


 ::koi:: 

Mon kiwitier ressemble  s'y mprendre au sien mais ma maison n'a rien  voir (hlas) avec un chteau. (et avec l'volution des revenus dans l'IT, je crains fort que cet tat de fait se prolonge).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Mon kiwitier ressemble  s'y mprendre au sien mais ma maison n'a rien  voir (hlas) avec un chteau. (et avec l'volution des revenus dans l'IT, je crains fort que cet tat de fait se prolonge).


tu habites chez rothen ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> tu habites chez rothen ?


Le Grand Nord ? non merci  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Ca dpend des AMAP.
> Celle o je me fournis  , c'est plus proche du magasin de producteurs, car tu dois commander chaque semaine Et du coup, tu as les paniers de fruits et de lgumes , mais tu peux acheter d'autres produits (pain, saucisson, pt, confitures, jus de fruits, miel, pain d'pice, vin, bire, savon,...). Parfois, il y a des livraisons de viande, par contre, c'est souvent en relativement grosses quantits (2 voire 5kg), donc il vaut mieux avoir un conglateur ou tre plusieurs si on veut acheter.


 sympa comme formule  ::ccool::  ca doit bien exister dans mon coin  :;): 



> Avec la photo qu'elle vient de mettre, rothen persiste  vouloir nous faire avaler qu'elle n'habite pas dans un chateau....


je sais pas combien de temps cette histoire de chateau va me poursuivre ..mais ca a l'air de vous amuser de le croire  ::mouarf:: 



> j'ai trois fermes  dans un rayon de 10km  qui vendent leurs produits et prennent des commandes de volailles, viandes, etc .... 
> Depuis, l'intgralit de mes fruits, lgumes, oeufs et volailles viennent  de l et une partie de ma viande 
> Pour la bire, j'ai aussi deux brasseries artisanales  moins de 20 km.
> 
> Le supermarch est limit aux achats de produits d'entretien, d'hygine, pq, lessive, etc .. une fois par mois et quasiment rien en alimentaire .


t'as raison de faire comme a , trs bonne formule  ::ccool::  en fait cette histoire de viande hache aura je pense fait prendre conscience  beaucoup qu'il faut essayer de changer nos faons d'acheter ...je serai pas tonne d'un boum d'achat dans ce genre de structures ..en plus ca sera bnfiques pour les petits producteurs locaux ...comme quoi , dans chaque chose il y a du positif  :;): 




> Mon kiwitier ressemble  s'y mprendre au sien mais ma maison n'a rien  voir (hlas) avec un chteau.


euh moi je suis contente de ne pas avoir de chateau ...l dj que  je vois pas le bout pour vider tout le bric  brac ...ca serait vraiment l'horreur  ::mouarf:: ...mais c'est sympa davoir des kiwis non ? 




> tu habites chez rothen ?


 ::mouarf2::  j'adore la remarque  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Pour ma part, l'AMAP j'ai arrt depuis que j'ai dcouvert que j'ai trois fermes (dont deux bio) dans un rayon de 10km  qui vendent leurs produits et prennent des commandes de volailles, viandes, etc .... (bon, pour la viande - en dehors des volailles - c'est obligatoirement colis de 4  5 kg minimum).
> 
> Depuis, l'intgralit de mes fruits, lgumes, oeufs et volailles viennent  de l et une partie de ma viande (mais je veux que mon boucher continue  vivre, donc pas tout non plus).
> 
> Pour la bire, j'ai aussi deux brasseries artisanales  moins de 20 km.


J'avoue que je n'ai pas cherch directement les fermes (il faut dire que quand j'ai commenc l'AMAP, je n'avais pas de voiture... donc plus compliqu pour sortir de Lyon). L, je vais bientt m'loigner un peu, donc ce sera srement soit des fermes, soit un magasin de producteurs.



> Le supermarch est limit aux achats de produits d'entretien, d'hygine, pq, lessive, etc .. une fois par mois et quasiment rien en alimentaire (sauf le lait et la crme en pack, qui est quand mme une solution bien pratique).


Le supermarch, je suis encore moins frquent que toi (c'est plutt de l'ordre tous les 2 ou 3 mois) et comme toi quasiment rien d'alimentaire (exception du lait et de la crme...).

----------


## lper

> en plus trs seyant 
> au fait , ca a donn quoi le score , j'ai oubli de regarder


oui il a fait un joli costume avec les drapeaux, et t as pas vu la face en plus, il tait magnifique !  ::mouarf::  La prochaine fois je fais comme lui, ou pas... ::aie:: 
Je suis pas trs foot mais a fait une sortie sympa en tout cas, ambiance trs bon enfant.
Sinon 1-1 le score, Evian va finir en D2 je pense... ::(: 

Donne envie de les manger tes kiwis ! ::salive::

----------


## Nhaps

> Donne envie de les manger tes kiwis !


J'aime bien le second degr  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'aime bien le second degr


C'est pas du second degr c'est de la stganographie  ::aie::

----------


## lper

::mouarf:: 
a commence fort le matin !

----------


## giragu03

> a commence fort le matin !


C'est sr, c'est plus nerveux que le tricot  ::aie::  (a faisait longtemps...)
Pour commencer la journe (Rothen, je sens que tu vas passer du temps en cliquant sur les liens...), une chanson Franaise (il y a des rfrences  au moins trois chansons...) :

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 




> oui il a fait un joli costume avec les drapeaux...  La prochaine fois je fais comme lui, ou pas;; oh oui ,oh oui  et surtoutr fais nous une photo  
>  Sinon 1-1 le score, Evian va finir en D2 je pense...
>  ben , contre Paris c'est dj bien non ? 
> Donne envie de les manger tes kiwis !


 ::yaisse::  pas de souci , c'est quand tu veux  ::ange:: 



> C'est pas du second degr c'est de la stganographie


ca y est c'est bon pour aujourd'hui ..j'ai appris mon nouveau mot  ::mouarf:: ..quel progrs je fais avec vous  ::ccool:: 



> C'est sr, c'est plus nerveux que le tricot  
> 
>  ah oui ? tu crois ? 
>  Pour commencer la journe (Rothen, je sens que tu vas passer du temps en cliquant sur les liens...), une chanson Franaise


super  ::ccool::  , j'adore  ::zoubi:: 
mais je cliquerais cet AM , l je suis entrain de trier des revues ...et j'ai besoin de votre aide ...enfin de l'aide des plus ags ...je connais dj la rponse des jeunes ...





alors , je jette ou ca peut faire le plaisir d'un collectionneur ? ::roll:: 



et ca , c'est obsolete , mais le cable  garder ou je jette le tout  ::roll:: 

ben oui , travailler ca vous changera un peu  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

> et ca , c'est obsolete , mais le cable  garder ou je jette le tout


C'est du cable DB25, qui etait majoritairement utilse pour les imprimantes,  mais qui peuvent etre utilises pour n'importe quoi. 
Sachant que ces ports sont de plus en plus souvent supprimes des CM, je pense que ca ne te servira a rien de le garder.

----------


## lper

Juste pour rectifier, c'tait Marseille et non Paris.



> pas de souci , c'est quand tu veux 
> :


Faut pas me tenter comme a  ::mrgreen::  
Je tiens  prciser que toute dviation de mes propos est fortement drangeante  mon gard. ::ange:: 
 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> alors , je jette ou ca peut faire le plaisir d'un collectionneur ?


Pour les Call Apple, si c'est la premire srie parue entre 1978 et 1990, tu peux essayer de les vendre sur E Bay ou le bon coin, ca peut intresser des fan "hard core" de la marque

Pour les Nibbles, sachant qu'ils sont parus entre 1980 et 1992 et qu'ils concernent les Mac, ils peuvent tre vendu au mme public que pour les Call Apple, surtout si tu as des exemplaires d'avant 1984. A partir de cette anne, le magazine est pass de 8 tirages par an  un mensuel.

Pour Micro, je ne peux pas t'aider, je connais pas.

----------


## rothen

> Je tiens  prciser que toute dviation de mes propos est fortement drangeante  mon gard.


c'est sr , t'as quand mme une bonne rputation  conserver sur ce forum  ::wow::  

[QUOTE=shadowmoon;7124452  tu peux essayer de les vendre sur E Bay ou le bon coin, ca peut intresser des fan "hard core" de la marque.[/QUOTE]

merci Thomas  ::zoubi::  oui je vais leurs donner une chance  :;):  , ca serait dommage de les jeter si ca peut faire plaisir  quelqu'un ...j'ai failli balancer des revues mdicales alors qu'une de mes amies a trouv que c'tait de vritable trsors ...  ::calim2:: 

il y a encore une sorte que j'ai oubli de mettre 

je pense que c'est pareil ..
tous les revues sont de 1980  1983 ... combien je peux mettre chaque lot ?  de 3  5 E le lot  suivant le nb de revues ? et sous quoi je mets c ? revues ? magazines ?  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> et sous quoi je mets c ? revues ? magazines ?


je dirai que tu peux mettre ca dans la catgorie des livres religieux, et ceux qui date d'aujourd'hui dans les livres humoristique.

Comment ca un troll ?

----------


## rothen

> je dirai que tu peux mettre ca dans la catgorie des livres religieux, et ceux qui date d'aujourd'hui dans les livres humoristique.


 ::mouarf3:: voil , ds que je pose une question srieuse ..on sait plus rpondre  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Ben on est plus habitu  ::mouarf:: 

Moi je dirais revue informatique de collection

----------


## Auteur

> et ca , c'est obsolete , mais le cable  garder ou je jette le tout 
> 
> ben oui , travailler ca vous changera un peu





> C'est du cable DB25, qui etait majoritairement utilse pour les imprimantes,  mais qui peuvent etre utilises pour n'importe quoi. 
> Sachant que ces ports sont de plus en plus souvent supprimes des CM, je pense que ca ne te servira a rien de le garder.


ce cble, mme si c'est un DB25, n'tait sans doute pas destin  une imprimante car certaines voies ne sont pas cbles (voir le connecteur mle). C'est du fait maison. Il devait aller avec un appareil.

----------


## rothen

> Moi je dirais revue informatique de collection


merci Yves  ::zoubi::  je vais faire comme a ..je leur donne une dernire chance ...sinon poubelle ..faut que j'avance  :;): 

et  merci Auteur  ::zoubi::  pour l'info ,  est-ce que ca peut tre de ce truc l ? 


> 


sinon qu'est-ce que ca pourrait tre pour avoir un cable aussi long ? peur de le jeter si j'ai encore l'appareil  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

> ce cble, mme si c'est un DB25, n'tait sans doute pas destin  une imprimante car certaines voies ne sont pas cbles (voir le connecteur mle). C'est du fait maison. Il devait aller avec un appareil.


C'est un classique cble srie RS232 en DB25 et non pas en DB9. Plus du tout utilis depuis de nombreuses annes, mais on en rencontre encore parfois sur des imprimantes srie ou des caisses enregistreuses

----------


## Auteur

> C'est un classique cble srie RS232 en DB25 et non pas en DB9. Plus du tout utilis depuis de nombreuses annes, mais on en rencontre encore parfois sur des imprimantes srie ou des caisses enregistreuses


Je suis perplexe car on voit que les pins utiliss sont 1  8 et 13, cela ne ressemble donc pas  un cble RS232 comme on peut le voir ici :
http://www.bb-elec.com/Learning-Cent...That-Work.aspx

Mode DTE vers DCE mais pas sr ? Un autre protocole ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Je suis perplexe car on voit que les pins utiliss sont 1  8 et 13, cela ne ressemble donc pas  un cble RS232 comme on peut le voir ici :
> http://www.bb-elec.com/Learning-Cent...That-Work.aspx
> 
> Mode DTE vers DCE mais pas sr ? Un autre protocole ?


Apparemment broches utilises : 1  8, 20, a ressemble bien  du RS232.
Alors oui, il manque la broche 22, mais elle correspond  RI et est trs souvent absente, mme en DB9.
Alors oui, il y a une broche en plus, la 13, qui n'est pas normalement utilise en rs232 standard en DB25

Est-ce du RS232, est-ce un autre standard ?

----------


## Auteur

On a failli oublier un truc important :




> Rothen :
> Inscription
>     13/02/2012


Joyeux z'anniversaire Rothen  ::kiss::  Dj 1 an parmi nous  ::lahola:: 





> Est-ce du RS232, est-ce un autre standard ?


La vrit est ailleurs  ::dehors::

----------


## gangsoleil

Rothen, tu les retrouves ou tes antiquites ?

Pour le mange-disquette souples (ce sont des disquettes 5' 1/4 pour information), ca peut interesser des musees de l'informatique.

----------


## Bovino

> ce sont des disquettes 5' 1/4 pour information


Heu non... elles ressemblent plus  des 8'...

----------


## Nhaps

Aujourd'hui, 00h39



> On a failli oublier un truc important :
> 
> Joyeux z'anniversaire Rothen  Dj 1 an parmi nous 
> 
> La vrit est ailleurs


AU TAQUET L'AUTEUR !

Happy Birthday Rothen  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Heu non... elles ressemblent plus  des 8'...


Tout  fait, si on regarde bien, la disquette bleue "A toute les filles" semble tre une 3"1/2, la Memorex doit tre une 5"1/4 et la scotch doit tre une 8".

Rothen, vu que tu veux nous remettre au travail, je te rponds en chanson  ::): 



Bon anniversaire sur Dveloppez  ::zoubi::  (avec un jour de retard, heureusement qu'Auteur veille)

Bonne journe  toutes et tous !

----------


## gangsoleil

> Heu non... elles ressemblent plus  des 8'...


Oui, ca m'apprendra a repondre avant mon cafe.

----------


## Deadpool

> Aujourd'hui, 00h39
> 
> 
> AU TAQUET L'AUTEUR !
> 
> Happy Birthday Rothen


Toujours quand a concerne des filles.  ::aie:: 

Rothen, bon anniversaire de prsence.  ::chin::

----------


## sevyc64

Aujourd'hui 14 fvrier, je suis de tout coeur avec une certaine frange de la population qui risque de passer une journe hard*, je veux parler des amoureux.

Et plus particulirement les hommes. Aujourd'hui, vous devez vous surpasser encore plus, au del de ce que vous avez fait l'anne dernire, pour esprer paraitre  la hauteur. Mais sans vouloir vous dsesprer plus, garder conscience que les probabilits sont trs forte que vous ne soyez, de toute faon, pas  la hauteur.


Quant  moi, je reste l, assis sur le banc, juste  cot, avec mon paquet de pop-corn  observer le monde en ce jour si particulier  ::mouarf:: 

Mme s'ils sont peu nombreux, il y a quand mme quelques avantages  tre clibataire  ::mouarf3:: 


_* interprtez le comme vous voulez, plusieurs interprtation possible au cours de la journe_

----------


## shadowmoon

> passer une journe hard*
> 
> ... 
> 
> au del de ce que vous avez fait l'anne dernire, pour esprer paraitre  la hauteur
> 
> ...
> 
> * interprtez le comme vous voulez, plusieurs interprtation possible au cours de la journe



Tout dpend de la "hauteur"  atteindre  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Aujourd'hui 14 fvrier, je suis de tout coeur avec une certaine frange de la population qui risque de passer une journe hard*, je veux parler des amoureux.
> 
> Et plus particulirement les hommes. Aujourd'hui, vous devez vous surpasser encore plus, au del de ce que vous avez fait l'anne dernire, pour esprer paraitre  la hauteur. Mais sans vouloir vous dsesprer plus, garder conscience que les probabilits sont trs forte que vous ne soyez, de toute faon, pas  la hauteur.
> 
> 
> Quant  moi, je reste l, assis sur le banc, juste  cot, avec mon paquet de pop-corn  observer le monde en ce jour si particulier 
> 
> Mme s'ils sont peu nombreux, il y a quand mme quelques avantages  tre clibataire 
> 
> ...


Perso, je prfrerais ces inconvnients  tre clibataire...

----------


## Lady

Hello ici

Bon forumversaire  Rothen.

J'ai toujours pas transfr les photo du chiens ... ralalala j'en fou pas une !!  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Et plus particulirement les hommes. Aujourd'hui, vous devez vous surpasser encore plus, au del de ce que vous avez fait l'anne dernire, pour esprer paraitre  la hauteur. Mais sans vouloir vous dsesprer plus, garder conscience que les probabilits sont trs forte que vous ne soyez, de toute faon, pas  la hauteur.


Ce soir, nous allons en couple boire des pintes de bires (ou de cidre), dans un pub qui fait aussi resto (et c'est bon et pas cher). Ma St-Valentin va tre un enfer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

Ah, la Saint Valentin. 

Ca me rappelle un vieux sujet.  ::lol::

----------


## rothen

> Joyeux z'anniversaire Rothen  Dj 1 an parmi nous


oh , merci Auteur , comme c'est gentil  ::love:: ..j'avais pas du tout fait attention  a et j'ai mme beaucoup de mal  raliser que ca fait dj 1 an que vous me supportez ...mais quel exploit  ::yaisse::  ...en tous cas , moi je suis ravie d'tre avec vous et vous m'avez vraiment appris plein de choses ..mme si je suis encore pas au top niveau informatique ..difficile pour une blonde , mme doue  ::wow:: 

et un grand MERCI aussi  tous ceux qui m'ont souhait mes 1 an  ::zoubi:: ..c'est fou ce que ca rajeunit  ::fou:: 




> Rothen, tu les retrouves ou tes antiquites ?
> 
> Pour le mange-disquette souples ,ca peut interesser des musees de l'informatique.


Si tu avais lu le dbut du post , tu saurais que a fait partie des jouets laisss par mon mari ::calim2:: ...en ce qui concerne ce lecteur de disquettes , il a effectivement trouv sa place dans un muse , c'est un parisien qui est venu le chercher pour ca   :;): 

comme dit Yves , pour beaucoup aujourd'hui , c'est un jour important ...alors aujourd'hui je mets une chanson que j'aime ...mais non , c'est pas une chanson message  ::mouarf:: 




et sinon pour ceux qui sont dans ce cas 

il y a une adresse pour vous , un site qui invite les geeks  trouver leur geekette :gk2gk.com ..bonne chance  :;): 

et bonne Saint Valentin  ceux qui l'ont trouv  :;): 
PS : trs bonne ide pour le lien Deadpool  ::ccool:: ..et trs bonne question ... part Manus Dei , les autres vous comptez faire quoi ce soir ??

----------


## Nhaps

> les autres vous comptez faire quoi ce soir ??


Quelques parties de LoL ! [...]  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> ... part Manus Dei , les autres vous comptez faire quoi ce soir ??



Du sport.

Et du dveloppement informatique en rentrant.  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> les autres vous comptez faire quoi ce soir ??


Vu que je suis clibataire, a sera SWTOR ou Cabal Online selon mon humeur + peut tre quelques pisodes de sries TV

----------


## lper

> Ah, la Saint Valentin. 
> 
> Ca me rappelle un vieux sujet.


a date pas d'hier donc ma co... ::aie:: 

Bon anniversaire  Rothen et au Thread ! ::zoubi::

----------


## Rayek

> 


Sympa le titre de la disquette bleu  ::mouarf:: 
Un message subliminal peut tre ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Et comme dirait un collgue, si  la Saint-Valentin elle te tient la main, vivement la Saint-Marguerite. ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Quant  moi, je reste l, assis sur le banc, juste  cot, avec mon paquet de pop-corn  observer le monde en ce jour si particulier


Tiens a me rappelle quelqu'un, donc soit patient, elle va arriver si tu la reconnais !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> Tiens a me rappelle quelqu'un, donc soit patient, elle va arriver si tu la reconnais !


Je sais pas comment je dois prendre la comparaison avec le personnage principal ? 

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

C'est qui ?

----------


## sevyc64

un film de 1994 qui nous fait courrir

----------


## Auteur

> 


peux-tu faire un gros plan sur la carte qui se trouve au fond ?

----------


## Nhaps

> un film de 1994 qui nous fait courrir


La mort aux trousses ?


Edit: j'ai trouv, je suis con c'est mon film prefr !

----------


## Auteur

> un film de 1994 qui nous fait courrir


"Attrape moi si tu peux" ?

----------


## Nhaps

> "Attrape moi si tu peux" ?


COURS BIPPPPPPPP COURS !

----------


## rothen

seulement  2 mn avant d'aller  ma gym ...juste pour vous dire que c'est l'horreur de faire les courses aujourd'hui quand vous savez que vous serez seule le soir  ::cry::  ...la saint Valentin est partout  ::?: j'ai vu qu'il y en a d'autres comme moi sur le forum ...ca console  ::calim2:: 

PS : je commenterai vos rponses prcdentes en rentrant  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> un film de 1994 qui nous fait courrir


Forrest Gump, si ma mmoire est bonne

----------


## rothen

> Sympa le titre de la disquette bleu 
> Un message subliminal peut tre ?


tiens encore un nouveau sur ce fil  , super  ::ccool::  bienvenue  toi  :;):  
non , non , pas de message ..ou alors on ne pense pas  la mme chose  ::mouarf:: ..tu voyais quoi toi ?  ::roll:: 




> Je sais pas comment je dois prendre la comparaison avec le personnage principal ?


bon , alors , c'est quel film ?? et surtout il est comment le personnage principal ? il te ressemble ??  ::zoubi:: 




> peux-tu faire un gros plan sur la carte qui se trouve au fond ?


euh non , j'ai piqu la photo dans le post et comme j'ai plein de carte dans ce genre l , je sais pas laquelle c'est ...par contre , celle-l m'a l'air attache au lecteur de disquette non ? je sais que j'avais aussi la carte du premier ordi qu'il avait construit en partant d'un magazine , ca avait rendu fou celui qui t venu acheter l'atari et l'apple 2 ..il voulait le remettre en tat , je sais pas s'il a reussi aussi bien qu'avec ceux qu'il a achets  ..enfin dj ces 2 l ont t sauvs  ::ccool:: 

pour revenir  la Saint Valentin j'ai lu le post de Deadpool ...il y a plusieurs trucs que j'ai aim 
dj le conseil donn aux clibataires : A la Saint Valentin ..prends ta main  ::mouarf:: 
avec ce rajout d'un autre : voire les 2  ::aie:: 
j'ai bien aim aussi celui qui s'offrait nu en Apollon avec un ruban rouge autour du corps ..c j'aurais bien aim ce soir  ::yaisse:: 
sinon un autre a parl de la difficult de choisir un bouquet une fois par an ...je confirme , j'ai pass un moment aux rayon des fleurs a regarder l'air gauche de ces messieurs entrain de choisir ...MDR  ::ptdr::  ...et aprs l'air tarte qu'ils avaient avec ce bouquet  la main qu'ils savaient pas comment tenir  ::mouarf:: ,  au passage en caisse ...vraiment un bon moment , j'ai ador  ::lol:: 
mais je confirme , vous avez quand mme bien fait ...nous les femmes on adore les fleurs :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> bon , alors , c'est quel film ?? et surtout il est comment le personnage principal ? il te ressemble ??


 :8O:  J'ai pourtant donn le titre juste avant non ?

Personne n'a rien vu ??? !!!  ::triste::  ::triste::  ::triste::

----------


## rothen

> J'ai pourtant donn le titre juste avant non ?


 ben si , j'ai vu :;):  ,mais  plusieurs titres ont t donns ..moi j'y connais rien  ::mouarf::  alors je sais pas si c'est toi qui a le bon  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> je sais pas si c'est toi qui a le bon


J'en suis sur car




> Quant  moi, je reste l, assis sur le banc


+




> un film de 1994 qui nous fait courrir


+ la photo de la fille style hippie

= 3 rfrences  des passages "cultes" du mme film

----------


## giragu03

> les autres vous comptez faire quoi ce soir ??


Apparamment, passer faire un petit coucou  Rothen sur Dveloppez.

Et aprs, probablement regarder un film : j'hsite entre "Le plus grand cirque du monde" avec John Wayne, Claudia Cardinale... et "Sous le plus grand chapiteau du monde" avec Charlton Heston, Betty Hutton... Bref, un vieux film o il est question de cirque.
Question lie  la journe : Comment arriver  trouver quelqu'un avec des gots pareils dans les annes 2010 ?

----------


## lper

> J'en suis sur car


Oui bien sur c est Forrest Gump, et la photo de sa Jenny. Je souhaite que notre "Forrest" trouve une fille au moins aussi jolie mais qu'elle finisse mieux.  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Ae il y a quelque chose qui m'a piqu !

----------


## ManusDei

> Question lie  la journe : Comment arriver  trouver quelqu'un avec des gots pareils dans les annes 2010 ?


Dans un club de cinma ?
Ou  l'Utopia :p

----------


## lper

> Ae il y a quelque chose qui m'a piqu !


T'as pris une balle dans le c.. ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Apparamment, passer faire un petit coucou  Rothen sur Dveloppez.
> 
>  ah ca c'tait sympa  ..mais finalement un de mes  copain s'est sacrifi pour pas que je passe la soire seule 
> 
> 
> Comment arriver  trouver quelqu'un avec des gots pareils dans les annes 2010 ?


 euh oui , ca c'est une bonne question ..faut dire que tu as des fois des gouts dcals par rapport  l'poque  ::aie::  ...mais tu devrais trouver , j'ai vu rcemment a la tl un reportage d'un couple qui vivait tenues , appareils et dco , dans les annes 70 ...bon , c'et vrai si toi tu prfres encore avant , ca sera peut-tre un peu plus dur  :;): 



> Oui bien sur c est Forrest Gump,


ah ben Thomas avait raison  ::ccool:: ..et maintenant je sais pourquoi Yves ne voulait pas tre compar  lui , c'est vrai ,  un pauvre d'esprit , c'est pas trs flatteur  ::aie:: 




> Ae il y a quelque chose qui m'a piqu !


ca va ? ..ou on doit appeller le SAMU  ::mouarf::

----------


## DonKnacki

Bonjour  tous

Ca fait un moment que je ne suis pas venu par ici moi. 
j'ai rat beaucoup de chose ? 
On identifie plus rien j'ai l'impression  ::whistle2::  la chasse au trsor est termine?

----------


## lper

> ca va ? ..ou on doit appeller le SAMU


C'tait une boutade par rapport au film, ah lala... tu suis pas !  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Mais oui Rothen tu suis pas !!!

D'ailleurs c'est quoi votre top film, toute catgorie confondues ?

Mon top 5 film: 
- Forest Gump
- Les vads
- Seigneurs des anneaux
- Retour vers le futur
- Le prestige


( bien que les trucs que j'adore par dessus tout sont des series, et les anims comme : game of thrones et fairy tail, mais je m'gare ! =D )

----------


## giragu03

ManusDei, si mes gots "exotiques" se limitaient au cinma (et encore je ne regarde pas beaucoup de films), a irait... Mais c'est un petit peu plus gnralis (je pense qu'on a pu le voir avec la musique aussi).



> euh oui , ca c'est une bonne question ..faut dire que tu as des fois des gouts dcals par rapport  l'poque  ...


Non, c'est l'poque qui est dcale par rapport  mes gots  ::mouarf:: . J'ai dj eu un mal fou  trouver des choses qui me plaisent pour la maison... J'avais des ides bien prcises de ce que je voulais, mais quand tu arrives chez le cuisiniste "a fait des annes qu'on ne fait plus", a te refroidit un peu (au final, j'ai fini par trouver un cuisiniste qui faisait ce que je voulais)...



> mais tu devrais trouver , j'ai vu rcemment a la tl un reportage d'un couple qui vivait tenues , appareils et dco , dans les annes 70 ...bon , c'et vrai si toi tu prfres encore avant , ca sera peut-tre un peu plus dur


Les annes 60  80 a revient bien  la mode (il n'y a qu' voir l'engouement pour les tournes / films comme Stars 80, Age tendre et tte de bois... ; on voit galement le dveloppement du "vintage" qui correspond beaucoup  ces dcennies) ; mais en ce qui me concerne, je me rapproche plus (il me semble) des annes 50 et l, c'est plus compliqu...

Mon Top 5 films :
"The 10 Commandments" ("Les 10 Commandements" de Cecil B. DeMille, la version de 1956, mme si j'aime bien aussi la version de 1923)"It's a Wonderful life" ("La vie est belle" de Frank Capra)"To Catch a Thief" ("La main au collet" de Alfred Hitchock)"Circus World" ("Le plus grand cirque du monde" de Henry Hathaway)"West Side Story"

EDIT 13:44



> Bonjour  tous
> 
> Ca fait un moment que je ne suis pas venu par ici moi. 
> j'ai rat beaucoup de chose ? 
> On identifie plus rien j'ai l'impression  la chasse au trsor est termine?


Pour rater beaucoup de choses, une semaine peut largement suffire (en ce moment, il y a un petit calme sur la conversation). Enfin, je te fais confiance pour lire les 258 pages du sujet pour te remettre dans le bain.
Ensuite, ne dis pas qu'on n'identifie plus rien : on identifiait un titre de film, des ides pour la Saint-Valentin,... Enfin bref, on identifiait  ::mouarf::  (et en plus, on a identifi un cble et des revues...).

Je pense que mon Top 5 a fait peur  tout le monde, personne n'a comment...

----------


## Nhaps

> Je pense que mon Top 5 a fait peur  tout le monde, personne n'a comment...



Friday Effect !

----------


## shadowmoon

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi votre top film, toute catgorie confondues ?


Voici mes favoris (mes sensibles s'abstenir)


les Shaw Brothers (surtout la priode de 1975  1985)
les adaptations des romans de Stephen King (Cujo, Carrie, Shinning, Christine, Misery ...)
Seven
Martyrs
Cannibal Holocaust
Die Welle

----------


## giragu03

> Friday Effect !


Bein justement, d'habitude tout le monde glande sur la taverne...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bein justement, d'habitude tout le monde glande sur la taverne...


Perso, je pense qu'il faut prendre en compte 'l"effet repas"

----------


## lper

Alors dsol mais j'en ai un peu plus :
La vie des autres(das Leben der Anderen)
The big Lebowski
le 6me sens
l'arme des 12 singes
Ddalle
la liste de Schindler
Mulholland Drive

Je dois ajouter mes 2 nanars favoris :
Phnomnes et Poltergay, un rgal au 126me degr  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je dois ajouter mes 2 nanars favoris ... un rgal au 126me degr


Ca n'galera jamais, le film qui est, pour moi, le nanard ultime : Dnyayı Kurtaran Adam. Un "remake" turc de Star Wars, fait "de A  Z" avec les moyens locaux.

----------


## Rayek

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"]
> tiens encore un nouveau sur ce fil  , super  bienvenue  toi


 ::):  Je lisais quand mme le post depuis le dbut, c'est divertissant  :;): 





> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"]non , non , pas de message ..ou alors on ne pense pas  la mme chose ..tu voyais quoi toi ?


Le titre me faisait penser  : "A toutes les filles que j'ai aim ... avant" de je ne sais plus qui  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Le titre me faisait penser  : "A toutes les filles que j'ai aim ... avant" de je ne sais plus qui


Didier Barbelivien et Flix Gray.
Le clip en prime :

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Mon top 5 de films (dans le dsordre) : 
Planet Terreur
V pour Vendetta
Equilibrium
7 psychopathes (en ce moment au cin, allez le voir il est trs bon !)
les Die Hard (oui, je vais aller voir le 5 au cin quand il sera sorti et j'assume  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par giragu03
> 
> 
> Je pense que mon Top 5 a fait peur  tout le monde, personne n'a comment...
> 
> 
> Friday Effect !


Ou le fait qu'il existe dj un topic ddi  a...  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ou le fait qu'il existe dj un topic ddi  a...


Oui mais le topic "Identification de matriel" est un monde clairement  part !  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Ca n'galera jamais, le film qui est, pour moi, le nanard ultime : Dnyayı Kurtaran Adam. Un "remake" turc de Star Wars, fait "de A  Z" avec les moyens locaux.


a a l'air sympa, je vais mater ce week-end. ::mouarf:: 


Sinon giragu03, tu n'aimes pas htel du nord ?

----------


## giragu03

> a a l'air sympa, je vais mater ce week-end.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC5k0ennZq4
> Sinon giragu03, tu n'aimes pas htel du nord ?


Atmosphre. Atmosphre. Est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'atmosphre ?

----------


## lper

> Atmosphre. Atmosphre. Est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'atmosphre ?


J'osais pas t'le dire... ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> J'osais pas t'le dire...


De ta part, je prfre encore que tu me cites a que le Quai des Brumes (si c'est une charmante jeune femme par contre...  ::oops:: )

----------


## rothen

> C'tait une boutade par rapport au film, ah lala... tu suis pas !


euh ..c'est pas que je suis pas ..je suis archi nulle en cinma  ::?:  ...j'ai dcouvert plein de films dans vos post  ::ccool::  plus qu' aller voir sur le net de quoi ca parle  ::mouarf:: 
par contre celui-l  :8O: 



> Ca n'galera jamais, le film qui est, pour moi, le nanard ultime : Dnyayı Kurtaran Adam. Un "remake" turc de Star Wars, fait "de A  Z" avec les moyens locaux.


merci Laurent d'avoir mis ce chef d'oeuvre  ::bravo:: 



> a a l'air sympa, je vais mater ce week-end.
>  faut vraiment ...vraiment ...n'avoir rien d'autre  faire 
>  Sinon giragu03, tu n'aimes pas htel du nord ?


si je me souviens bien , je suis passer  ct de l'hotel du film en naviguant sur le canal Saint Martin ...quelqu'un peut confirmer qu'il est bien l ??




> J'ai dj eu un mal fou  trouver des choses qui me plaisent pour la maison...   j'ai fini par trouver un cuisiniste qui faisait ce que je voulais... je me rapproche plus  des annes 50


alors l Guillaume ..je suis vraiment curieuse de voir le genre de cuisine que tu as pu choisir  :;): ..elles taient comment les cuisines des annes 50  ::roll:: 
t'as un lien ou une photo pour nous montrer ca ? 
non , pas pour moi ..moi c'est juste l'inverse ..le plus moderne et technologique possible  ::yaisse::  




> Je lisais quand mme le post depuis le dbut
>  ah ben le moins qu'on puisse dire ..c'est que t'es pas bavard 
> Le titre me faisait penser  : "A toutes les filles que j'ai aim ... avant" 
> oui , oui , ca doit tre a ...merci Guillaume de l'avoir mise ...je pense qu'elle devait s'insrer dans un clavier alors plutot que dans un ordi ..c'est possible non ??





> Oui mais le topic "Identification de matriel" est un monde clairement  part !


oui ...ca c'est vrai  ::ccool:: ..Mais c'est grce aux personnes qui sont sur ce fil  ::wow::  ..par contre je trouve sympa les liens qu'il y a de temps en temps vers d'autres topics plus ancien ...je trouve super de relire vos anciennes  btises  ::mouarf:: ..pas vous ? ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> alors l Guillaume ..je suis vraiment curieuse de voir le genre de cuisine que tu as pu choisir ..elles taient comment les cuisines des annes 50 
> t'as un lien ou une photo pour nous montrer ca ? 
> non , pas pour moi ..moi c'est juste l'inverse ..le plus moderne et technologique possible


Je n'ai pas dit que la cuisine c'tait style annes 50 (c'est plutt moi qui suis annes 50, parce que l pour le coup je ne pense pas que j'aurais trouv chez un cuisiniste...). J'ai cherch du rustique (et certains cuisinistes ne font plus). Pour te donner une ide du style des meubles (les deux premires ressemblent) : http://www.ats-cuisine.fr/realisatio...994.67023.html
J'ai pris des plans de travail en mlamin parce que c'est plus pratique  entretenir que de la faence (et je vais prendre les crdences dans le mme style pour les mmes raisons).
Pareil pour le carrelage du sol, je cherchais de l'imitation terre cuite et je n'ai pas croul sous le choix (il n'y avait qu'un modle qui correspondait).
Un buffet de cuisine style annes 50, a donne a (et en l'occurrence je ne suis pas super-fan, sinon je pouvais en rcuprer un)

Sinon, je ne suis pas anti-technologie,  condition qu'elle m'apporte quelque chose...

Pour l'htel du Nord, Wikipdia confirme ce que tu dis.

----------


## ManusDei

> euh ..c'est pas que je suis pas ..je suis archi nulle en cinma  ...j'ai dcouvert plein de films dans vos post  plus qu' aller voir sur le net de quoi ca parle


Commence par le Rocky Horror Picture Show, si tu ne l'as pas vu  ::):

----------


## rothen

> Commence par le Rocky Horror Picture Show, si tu ne l'as pas vu


je suis alle voir le rsum et la bande annonce ...j'ai pas l'habitude de ce genre de film  ::mouarf::  mais pourquoi pas ..faut que je m'instruise  :;): 




> J'ai cherch du rustique   ... Pour te donner une ide du style des meubles  
> Un buffet de cuisine style annes 50,


pour les meubles de cuisine mme si je prfre le moderne , ils sont sympas ..par contre le buffet de cuisine ..euh ..j'aime vraiment pas  ::no:: 

bon ...comme on est samedi ..je vous souhaite un


 lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

bon week-end  ::kiss::

----------


## Lady

Hello ...

J'ai toujours pas mis en ligne les photos du chien ... Si a continue vous le verrez adulte mdr !

Faut dire week end charg et en plus un peu de m**de ... J'avais mes plaquettes de frein avant  chang du coup go garage. L il me dise bon en fait faut aussi chang les disques (bon ok a fait 2 mois que je devais faire changer les plaquettes ma faute l).
Sauf que quand je rcupre ma voiture 2 / 3 premier freinage c'est mou mais a va (normal faut faire le rodage) mais ensuite pdale qui se met  vibrer au rythme des roues et maintenant que mes plaquette sont moins molle a freine par  coup ... Soit ils ont pos a comme des pieds soit un des disques est voil !! Trop bien ! Et comme au mieux je peux y aller que ce soir je transporte ma fille dans une voiture qui freine mal et je suis en stress tous le temps!   ::calim2::   ::cry::   ::calim2::   ::cry::

----------


## Nhaps

C'est dommage qu'en voiture on peut pas faire le systme de freinage D du vlo, a moins d'avoir de trs bon pieds  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> C'est dommage qu'en voiture on peut pas faire le systme de freinage D du vlo, a moins d'avoir de trs bon pieds


pour freiner avec les pieds il faut aussi avoir de bonnes godasses  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous avez la mme chance que moi , un superbe soleil  :8-):  ..oh comme ca fait du bien ..et ca met de suite de bonne  ::ccool:: humeur 


> bon week-end


euh , meri Auteur  ::zoubi::  , mais je viens juste de le voir  ::?:  remarques c'est peut-tre grce  toi que mon WE a t excellent  :;): 




> Hello ...
> 
> J'ai toujours pas mis en ligne les photos du chien ... Si a continue vous le verrez adulte  !
> 
>  Soit ils ont pos a comme des pieds soit un des disques est voil !! Trop bien ! Et comme au mieux je peux y aller que ce soir je transporte ma fille dans une voiture qui freine mal et je suis en stress tous le temps!


pour le chien MDR  ::ptdr:: ..par contre pour les freins l c'est pas pareil ...qu'il faille roder au dpart OK , c'est normal , mais d'aprs ce que tu dcris , ca serait plutot une plaquette qui s'est mise en travers, ou le disque mal attach  ..si c'est ca , ca va bousiller ton nouveau disque , faudrait retourner de suite au garage ...
enfin , c'est mon avis ..les autres , vous en pensez quoi ?


une image que je viens de recevoir ...je la trouve top  ::mouarf::  ...il y en a qui se reconnaissent  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> enfin , c'est mon avis ..les autres , vous en pensez quoi ?


De tout de facon si il y a un bruit suspect dans ta voiture, il y a pas  tortiller des fesses, c'est go garage directo presto !

----------


## Lady

> De tout de facon si il y a un bruit suspect dans ta voiture, il y a pas  tortiller des fesses, c'est go garage directo presto !


ce que je vais faire ce soir sauf que j'ai t chez f** v*** qui cette semaine  une semaine promotionnel et donc du 100% sans rendez vous = j'y vais mais je suis pas sure qu'il ai le temps de regarder (en plus je serait avec ma fille qui n'est pas connu pour sa patience ...)

Y a pas de bruit ... juste la pdale qui tremble et la voiture qui a le hocquet quand je freine.

----------


## shadowmoon

> pdale qui se met  vibrer au rythme des roues et maintenant que mes plaquette sont moins molle a freine par  coup ... Soit ils ont pos a comme des pieds soit un des disques est voil !!


Les "  coup" au freinage peuvent aussi tre causs par des poches d'air ou des fuites au niveau des tuyaux dans lesquels le liquide de frein circule.

----------


## rothen

eh bien , c'est d'un calme aujourd'hui ...qu'est-ce qui se passe ::?:  
bon je vais mettre 2 trucs pour distraire un peu ...me souviens pas si je les ai dj mis  ::roll:: 

le premier , c'est le genre que je reois habituellement  ::mouarf:: 



et la 2eme c'est pour montrer les efforts qu'on fait , nous les femmes , pour plaire aux hommes  ::mouarf:: 


vous tes loin d'en faire autant pour nous  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Coucou, ::zoubi:: 

a dtend un peu, j'aime bien le dessin du 1er, a rappelle les blagues coquines. ::oops::

----------


## Lady

Hello ici !!

Ca y est ma voiture n'est plus un danger publique... mais au prix d'un demi CP  ::calim2::  .
Hier soir j'ai t au garage ils ont pu me prendre tout de suite mais le disque tout neuf tait bien voil et ils en avait plus en stock !!
L le mec me fait on en reoit vendredi... Euh oui mais non! l a va pas le faire je transporte pas ma fille dans cette voiture encore 4 jours !! Il a bien compris que l non pas possible et a trouver la pice chez un autre garage de la marque pas loin. Du coup il me l'ont chang ce matin. 

Je suis plus zen au volant !!  ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

Tout va pour le mieux alors, trs content que cela se termine rapidement et bien.

Lady qui a pouss sa petite gueulante au garagiste a devait tre sympa  voir. ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Hello.

Vu que l'on parle de malheurs de voiture, voici un petit lien marrant sur la folie des russes sur la route :

http://bcove.me/u5hbih5l

Enjoy!  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Ca y est ma voiture n'est plus un danger publique...


ah ben voil une bonne nouvelle  ::ccool:: ..mais qu'on te mette un disque voil , t'as pas eu de chance quand mme  ::?: 




> Vu que l'on parle de malheurs de voiture, voici un petit lien marrant sur la folie des russes sur la route


merci pour le lien  ::zoubi::  ..il y en a quand mme certaines d'affreuses  ::?:  ..et d'autres o l'ont voit qu'ils sont compltement barge  ::mouarf::  ..dans le mme ordre d'ide j'avais reu une vido d'images d'accident prises  un carrefour ..difiant aussi ..mais je ne la trouve plus ::?: 

sinon , comme j'ai bientt une expo , j'ai recommenc mon verre et il y a plein de trucs dont je ne trouve pas le mode d'emploi 

dj ce produit 


je l'ai trouv sur internet ...mais j'ai rien compris  ::?:   part que ca sert  coller ...la traduction est mal faite et mon allemand trop loin ..est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment on s'en sert et si ca peut passer au four ?

----------


## Rachel

http://www.ego.de/francais/Produkte/colles.htm la page officielle en franais, mais pas d'indication sur la cuisson  ::oops::

----------


## giragu03

> http://www.ego.de/francais/Produkte/colles.htm la page officielle en franais, mais pas d'indication sur la cuisson


Pour la 665, je lis : "Danger de jaunissement en cas de tempratures suprieures  + 60 C." Donc au four, pas sr que a se passe bien.
Le 953, ils disent notamment qu'il ne faut pas utiliser si tu veux quelque chose de trs transparent, car un lger jaunissement n'est pas exclu (mon anglais n'est pas suffisant pour plus t'aider...)

Une petite chanson pour commencer la journe (je l'ai en tte, mais je crois que je l'ai dj mise...) :

----------


## Auteur

19 janvier 2010 c'est la date limite d'utilisation de l'activateur (Aktivator) ?  ::aie:: 
29 janvier 2010 pour la colle  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> 19 janvier 2010 c'est la date limite d'utilisation de l'activateur (Aktivator) ? 
> 29 janvier 2010 pour la colle


Je m'tais fait cette remarque aussi...

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
merci pour vos explications  ::ccool:: 
en fait , du coup ,  j'ai ma rponse , c'est pas pour le fusing ...ca doit etre pour du vitrail ou des maux ..mais ca , je vais pas commencer de suite mme s'il y a tout pour le faire  :;): 
pour la date ...bof ..ca doit pas changer grand chose ...de toutes faons c'est pas vital , ca colle ou ..ca colle pas lol ::mouarf:: 

pourrai pas tre avec vous aujourd'hui , l je pars avec une amie faire une journe shopping ...objectif du jour : achats de sous vtements  ...oui , il en faut aussi  ::mouarf:: 

du coup , je suis curieuse ..est-ce que les geeks aiment les sous-vtements ? si oui , dj quelle couleur vous prfrez pour votre compagne ..et aussi ...sur quel genre vous fantasmez ...enfin si un geek fantasme , ca j'en sais rien  ::oops:: 
Lady tu rponds pour toi ...par rapport  ton homme  :;): Lola aussi si tu nous suis toujours 
j'espre trouver quelque rponses sympas  mon retour  ::yaisse::

----------


## Nhaps

> ...sur quel genre vous fantasmez


Le genre AlienWare ! 




> quelle couleur vous prfrez pour votre compagne


Noir et Rouge, 




> est-ce que les geeks aiment les sous-vtements


Pour realiser les fantasmes,il faut ! 

 ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> *+SuZy||Away demande : c'est quoi le sous vtement que vous prfrez sur une femme ??
> <WildWolf> Celui qu'elle viens d'enlever

----------


## ManusDei

> du coup , je suis curieuse ..est-ce que les geeks aiment les sous-vtements ? si oui , dj quelle couleur vous prfrez pour votre compagne


Agent Provocateur, Simone Perele, ou d'autres ensuite  dpend du physique de la compagne, acheter du Aubade quand on ne fait pas au moins un bonnet C ou D, c'est du gchis, pour d'autres marques c'est l'inverse, mieux vaut une petite poitrine.

Sinon pour rigoler, des sous-vtements Star Wars ou Pac Man  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Mon mari c'est un peu comme la citation de Deadpool ... C'est les enlev qu'il aime quelque soit le sous vtements!
Je lui ai dj demand plusieurs fois son avis et j'ai pas eu de rponse claire. Ah si j'ai russi  lui soutir qu'il aime bien le noir et le rouge pour ce genre de chose. 
Aprs de toute faon je suis assez limit en choix (au del du bonnet D le choix ce rduit et je suis pas prte  mettre 100 euro dans un soutif que mon mari regardera  peine!!)




> Sinon pour rigoler, des sous-vtements Star Wars ou Pac Man


Eh a c'est  essayer !! Je suis curieuse de voir la raction de mon homme (uhuhuh)

----------


## ManusDei

> Eh a c'est  essayer !! Je suis curieuse de voir la raction de mon homme (uhuhuh)


Y a aussi des strings Alice Cooper sur son site, si ton homme est fan  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> (au del du bonnet D )


...  ::aie::  BONJOUR LADY !  ::mouarf:: 


 ::salive::

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,

a  l'air sympa par ici, et j'aimerai bien jouer moi aussi  ::P: 

Allez alors, je tente l'incruste. C'est quoi a:

Bon par contre j'ai trich, ce n'est pas une photo que j'ai prise moi, mais que je viens de rcuprer sur le net.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> ...  BONJOUR LADY !


Fait attention Nhaps : suprieur au bonnet D peut tre trs bon (auquel cas ta remarque est juste) mais des fois a peut cacher autre chose...  ::D: 

Sinon j'aime bien les dentelles toussa toussa mais ma copine ne s'en achte pas souvent du coup je plussoie ce qui a t dit plus haut : j'aime bien quand c'est enlev  ::D: 

@r0d : a fait un moment qu'on n'identifie plus grand-chose... et puis la rgle de dpart c'est rothen qui nous prsente des choses  identifier

----------


## shadowmoon

> est-ce que les geeks aiment les sous-vtements ? si oui , dj quelle couleur vous prfrez pour votre compagne ..et aussi ...sur quel genre vous fantasmez



Me concernant, j'aime les couleurs "classiques" (noir, rouge, blanc ...), la dentelle, le modal, la soie, le lin. Pour moi, l'important est qu'ils mettent en valeur les formes.

----------


## Bovino

> ...  BONJOUR LADY !


Attention aux surprises quand mme...
Il est bien prcis



> je suis assez *limit* en choix (au del du bonnet D)


 ::pastaper::

----------


## Lady

> Fait attention Nhaps : suprieur au bonnet D peut tre trs bon (auquel cas ta remarque est juste) mais des fois a peut cacher autre chose...


J'ai pas la taille mannequin mais j'ai jamais mit un nombre  3 chiffres devant la lettre du bonnet (bon sauf peut tre le 3eme jour aprs la naissance de ma fille)
 ::zoubi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'ai pas la taille mannequin mais j'ai jamais mit un nombre  3 chiffres devant la lettre du bonnet (bon sauf peut tre le 3eme jour aprs la naissance de ma fille)


bon, Nhaps a priori je te rejoins  ::salive::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Attention aux surprises quand mme...
> Il est bien prcis



Oui alors la dernire fois que j'ai vrifi je suis bien une fille. Mais une fille nulle en orthographe et grammaire. (j'ai russi  avoir sur une dicte un -20/20 et quand on l'a refait le mois d'aprs -1/20 !!)

----------


## Nhaps

> bon, Nhaps a priori je te rejoins


carrment ! 

 ::love::  ::love::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::love::  ::love:: 

photo plz

----------


## Lady

> bon, Nhaps a priori je te rejoins


Mon mari m'a avou que c'est une des raisons pour lesquels je l'ai intresse la premire fois qu'on s'est rencontr...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour,
> 
> a  l'air sympa par ici, et j'aimerai bien jouer moi aussi


Salut r0d.  :;): 

Je crois que tu as choisi le bon moment pour t'incruster dans la discussion.
 ::mouarf:: 




> bon, Nhaps a priori je te rejoins





> carrment ! 
> 
> 
> 
> photo plz


Bande de crve la dalle.  ::mouarf:: 




> Mon mari m'a avou que c'est une des raisons pour lesquels je l'ai intresse la premire fois qu'on s'est rencontr...


Au moins, c'est honnte.  ::mouarf:: 

Perso moi, c'est l'inverse, je prfre les poitrines un peu plus menues aux dbordements mammaires.  ::aie:: 




Sinon, je pense que c'est le moment de proposer une RID chez rothen pour faire de l'identification de lingerie matriel.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Oui alors la dernire fois que j'ai vrifi je suis bien une fille.


C'est pas qu'on est sceptique, hein, c'est juste qu'une photo nous prouvera ce que tu avances

Comment a a marche pas ?  ::aie:: 




> Sinon, je pense que c'est le moment de proposer une RID chez rothen pour faire de l'identification de lingerie matriel.


+1 mais avec Lady aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> juste qu'une photo nous prouvera ce que tu avances


gg  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

> C'est pas qu'on est sceptique, hein, c'est juste qu'une photo nous prouvera ce que tu avances
> 
> Comment a a marche pas ?



J'en aurais eu j'aurais pu vous mettre un truc bien gore genre photo de mon accouchement ...

----------


## Nhaps

> J'en aurais eu j'aurais pu vous mettre un truc bien gore genre photo de mon accouchement ...


J'ai pu faim..

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'en aurais eu j'aurais pu vous mettre un truc bien gore genre photo de mon accouchement ...


Mais comme tu n'en as pas, ben tu vas nous mettre une photo normale....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Mais comme tu n'en as pas, ben tu vas nous mettre une photo normale....


Mdr, t'es trop fort, je respecte !  ::ave::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Mdr, t'es trop fort, je respecte !


Merci mais malheureusement, la russite n'est pas lie  la qualit de mes rpliques... Aussi fort que j'essaie, nous n'aurons pas de photos... (ce qui est normal, d'un ct et quelque part heureusement : chacun imagine donc Lady - c'est transposable  rothen - comme il le souhaite  :;):  )

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est pas qu'on est sceptique, hein, c'est juste qu'une photo nous prouvera ce que tu avances


Dans ce cas, une photo d'un soutien gorge de Lady devrait suffire  la bande de dcrbrs en rut qui interviennent ici depuis quelques heures ...




... ou pas ?






 ::pastaper::   ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Dans ce cas, une photo d'un soutien gorge de Lady devrait suffire  la bande de dcrbrs en rut qui interviennent ici depuis quelques heures ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ou pas ?


a dpend... vide, non a ne nous intresse pas... Avec Lady dedans en revanche...  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 

(notez qu' la base je ne demandais pas de photo en lingerie, Shadowmoon m'y a pouss...)

----------


## Bovino

Suffit de demander...

----------


## ManusDei

> chacun imagine donc Lady - c'est transposable  rothen - comme il le souhaite  )


Lenna ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> a dpend... vide, non a ne nous intresse pas



Moi si, car,personnellement, a me suffirait pour faire mon estimation





> (notez qu' la base je ne demandais pas de photo en lingerie, Shadowmoon m'y a pouss...)


?! Ah Bon ?! Je m'en dfends !  ::twisted::  

Je pense plutt que ton esprit (un peu) pervers (sur les bords) a profit de l'occasion pour faire cette demande  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Moi si, car,personnellement, a me suffirait pour faire mon estimation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?! Ah Bon ?! Je m'en dfends !  
> 
> Je pense plutt que ton esprit (un peu) pervers (sur les bords) a profit de l'occasion pour faire cette demande


Le fait est qu' la base je demandais une photo de Lady... TU as parl de soutien-gorge (et vide a ne m'intresse pas... a donne en effet une ide de la poitrine mais ce qu'il y a autour est au moins aussi intressant... du coup j'ai t oblig de prciser que le soutien-gorge, pourquoi pas mais pas tout seul  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## rothen

eh bien , je vois que ce sujet vous a passionn  ::mouarf:: 
moi , je viens de rentrer ..vraiment puisant le shopping  ::?:  mais me suis clate ..trouv plein de modles super  ::yaisse:: ..bon , maintenant va falloir amortir tout a  ::whistle::  ::yaisse2:: 

je vois que vous tes assez classique dans vos gouts , blanc , rouge , noir ...alors qu'ils y a plein de modles originaux ...et encore , j'ai pas t voir dans les "spciaux"  ::mouarf:: ca m'tonne qu'aucun d'entre vous aime ce genre de choses ...les geeks ont des gouts simples finalement  :;): ..ou alors vous tes timides  ::mouarf:: 




> Sinon pour rigoler, des sous-vtements Star Wars ou Pac Man


ca ressemble  quoi ? mme si je pense que c'est pas mon truc  ::aie:: 




> Aprs de toute faon je suis assez limit en choix (au del du bonnet D le choix ce rduit


ah oui ? mieux lotie que moi alors ...je comprends que ton homme ait craqu  :;): 



> Sinon, je pense que c'est le moment de proposer une RID chez rothen pour faire de l'identification de lingerie matriel.


euh , c'est quoi une RID ..pas trouv en tapant ca sur google  ::?: 





> Suffit de demander...


ah ca c'est sr , c'est toi qui a les gouts les plus "originaux "  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , c'tait pour quoi ? une pub pour une marque ? parce qu'il y a rien dessus ...sinon , je vois pas trop  quoi ca pouvais servir   ::roll:: 



> j'aimerai bien jouer moi aussi 
> 
>  C'est quoi a:


salut r0d ...bienvenue  toi  :;): 

euh bon ..dj c'est pas un sous vetement  ::mouarf:: ..c'est un reveil ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> Sinon pour rigoler, des sous-vtements Star Wars ou Pac Man





> ca ressemble  quoi ? mme si je pense que c'est pas mon truc


imagine un sabre laser dans un slip  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

Ah oui j'y pense l'objet qu' post R0d est un gnrateur de Van de Graaff

----------


## giragu03

> euh , c'est quoi une RID ..pas trouv en tapant ca sur google


Rencontre Inter-Dveloppeurs. Je ne sais pas si a se fait toujours, mais avant sur Dveloppez, il y avait, de temps en temps, des rencontres organises par certains membres du forum permettant de se rencontrer "en vrai".




> ah ca c'est sr , c'est toi qui a les gouts les plus "originaux " 
> 
> par contre , c'tait pour quoi ? une pub pour une marque ? parce qu'il y a rien dessus ...sinon , je vois pas trop  quoi ca pouvais servir


Pour la statue de la libert  ::aie::  (plus srieusement, probablement pour une pub ou pour battre un record...)

Une petite chanson (en Anglais pour une fois) pour commencer la journe :



Vu que ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus joyeux comme paroles, je vous propose aussi un petit peu d'humour :

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rencontre Inter-Dveloppeurs. Je ne sais pas si a se fait toujours


A mon grand regret non, la dernire doit bien dater d'au moins 3 ans  ::cry::

----------


## ManusDei

> ca ressemble  quoi ? mme si je pense que c'est pas mon truc



Image rcupre au hasard sur google.

----------


## r0d

> Ah oui j'y pense l'objet qu' post R0d est un gnrateur de Van de Graaff


WTF!!??!
Lorsque j'ai post cette image, l'hypothse que quelqu'un trouve ne faisait mme pas partie des scnarios envisags. Tu es trop fort... total respect...

----------


## sevyc64

> WTF!!??!
> Lorsque j'ai post cette image, l'hypothse que quelqu'un trouve ne faisait mme pas partie des scnarios envisags. Tu es trop fort... total respect...


Quelqu'un peut-tre, mais les moteurs de recherche trouvent, eux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> Quelqu'un peut-tre, mais les moteurs de recherche trouvent, eux


Mais, comment fais-tu pour chercher  partir d'une image? Il y a bien une appli sur iTruc qui est sens faire a mais a marche trop pas leur truc.

----------


## rothen

> Ah oui j'y pense l'objet qu' post R0d est un gnrateur de Van de Graaff


super  ::ccool:: Auteur ...en fait , il me semble bien que je connais ce truc , on l'avait vu  la cit des sciences de la Villette , mon mari a voulu l'exprimenter  la maison ,car il trouvait trs chouette avec ce systme de voir mes cheveux longs se dresser sur la tte  ::mouarf::  , me souviens plus exactement comment il avait fait , mais je souviens juste que pour ca ,  il avait achet  une enorme boule de Nol ...j'avais quand mme une vie dangereuse  ::fou:: 



> Rencontre Inter-Dveloppeurs. Je ne sais pas si a se fait toujours, mais avant sur Dveloppez, il y avait, de temps en temps, des rencontres organises par certains membres du forum permettant de se rencontrer "en vrai".


merci pour tes chansons  ::zoubi:: ..pour les RID , c'est vrai que ca devait tre super , car rencontrer les personnes avec qui on discute sur un forum , ca cre des liens et ca devient plus convivial ..c'est ce qui se passe avec mes forums voitures ...avoir une passion commune aide beaucoup aussi  :;): 



> 


ben tu sais ...je trouve ca pas si mal  ::ccool::  ...c'est gai et original  :;): 


> WTF!!??!
> Lorsque j'ai post cette image, l'hypothse que quelqu'un trouve ne faisait mme pas partie des scnarios envisags. Tu es trop fort... total respect...


ben attends ..t'as quand mme affaire aux meilleurs ..c'est pour ca qu'ils sont sur ce post ::mouarf:: 

PS : ah une question qui me vient .. part dveloppez ..vous frquentez d'autres forums ?? si oui , sur quel thme ?  ::roll::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Mais, comment fais-tu pour chercher  partir d'une image?


Tu vas ici : http://images.google.com/

Tu cliques sur l'appareil photo a droite, et tu colles le lien vers la photo. Attention, ca ne marche pas avec la photo ici car elle n'est pas accessible si on n'est pas logge sur le forum --> il faut donc la copier/coller chez un hebergeur gratuit, et le tour est joue.

----------


## shadowmoon

> part dveloppez ..vous frquentez d'autres forums ?? si oui , sur quel thme ?


Des sites / forums sur la cuisine sucr + sal, les sauces pices et les cocktails, et aussi sur des RPG et RTS, les jeux Wii / Gamecube + de temps en temps ceux spcialiss dans les tests de matriel informatique et lectronique

----------


## Lady

> PS : ah une question qui me vient .. part dveloppez ..vous frquentez d'autres forums ?? si oui , sur quel thme ?


J'en avais dj parl mais en ce moment je suis a fond sur le forum des maternelles (l'mission de France5 sur le thme de la parentalit).

----------


## giragu03

> PS : ah une question qui me vient .. part dveloppez ..vous frquentez d'autres forums ?? si oui , sur quel thme ?


Non, pas d'autres forums pour moi. Et puis mme sur Dveloppez, il n'y a quasiment plus que ce sujet que je lis.

----------


## Nhaps

Les autres sites que je frquente sont : Korben, pci, et sinon je vais sur nowatch pour couter les podcasts qui mintressent.

----------


## rothen

Pour Lady , Thomas et Guillaume , pas de souci , j'ai compris les centres d'intret  :;): 

mais alors en ce qui te concerne Jonathan ..c'est carrment du chinois pour moi ..ca parle de quoi tes forums ?

et les autres , vous allez sur quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Rayek

> PS : ah une question qui me vient .. part dveloppez ..vous frquentez d'autres forums ?? si oui , sur quel thme ?


Comme la plupart des geek, on traine dans les forum des jeux qu'on aime bien de d'autres sites  ::P: 

Niveau jeu, je passe souvent sur celui de diablo3 (en ce moment car j'y joue pas mal) et sur jeuxvideo.com
Aprs j'ai le forum de l'association o je svi (La cave aux trolls)
Jamendo pour la musique gratuite
Plus d'autres qu'on ne peut lister ici pour cause de copyright ^^

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,




> une question qui me vient .. part dveloppez ..vous frquentez d'autres forums ?? si oui , sur quel thme ?


Non, pour plusieurs raisons : 
Trop de temps passe sur les forums (il parait qu'il faut que je bosse de temps en temps)Je n'ai pas trouve d'autres forums "techniques" (dans des domaines que j'apprecie) dans lesquels apporter mon aide/mes connaissances/autres, sauf des forums de discussion, sur lesquels il faut passer des heures, et on se retrouve au point 1

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je trane aussi sur des forums de jeux et de chats (le genre _Felis_, pas le "tchat").

----------


## Nhaps

> Jamendo pour la musique gratuite


Chacun le sien, moi c'est Grooveshark  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

Je me permets de revenir sur le sujet de la lingerie quelques instants :







Voil, fin de l'intermde scientifique.

 ::dehors:: 

Modos, n'hsitez pas  diter si c'est trop choquant.

----------


## Nhaps

::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive:: 
 ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive:: 
 ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive:: 
 ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive:: 
 ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive:: 
 ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive:: 
 ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je me permets de revenir sur le sujet de la lingerie quelques instants :
> 
> ...
> 
> Voil, fin de l'intermde scientifique.


C'est pas a qui va nous aider  lutter contre le rchauffement climatique ...






 ::dehors::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Deadpool tu as ruin le peu de concentration que j'avais pour cet aprs-midi... 
Et il me reste encore presque 2h30  bosser  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

> Deadpool tu as ruin le peu de concentration que j'avais pour cet aprs-midi... 
> Et il me reste encore presque 2h30  bosser


 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Dire qu'il y a des gens qui payent pour se faire hypnotiser.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

Je comprends pas bien ton but Deadpool, tu veux qu'on identifie le matriel, c'est a ?  ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

> Je comprends pas bien ton but Deadpool, tu veux qu'on identifie le matriel, c'est a ?


Si tu arrives  identifier la marque du matos oui, a pourrait m'intresser.  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Si tu arrives  identifier la marque du matos oui, a pourrait m'intresser.


Tant qu' faire, Bovino si tu identifies tout bien, dis nous o on peut trouver (personnellement j'ai ce qu'il me faut  la maison, mais d'aprs ce que j'ai compris il y en a sur ce fil que a pourrait intresser  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Nhaps

> Si tu arrives  identifier la marque du matos oui, a pourrait m'intresser.


C'est du bon matos en tout cas, une bonne prise en main est ncessaire pour l'identifier avec certitude.



edit : la 3 c'est du made in china ( normal )

----------


## Bovino

> Si tu arrives  identifier la marque du matos oui, a pourrait m'intresser.


C'est pas exactement  la marque que je pensais... enfin,  part si par marque tu entends le tatouage sur la fesse droite...  ::aie:: 



> Tant qu' faire, Bovino si tu identifies tout bien, dis nous o on peut trouver


 ::nono::  J'ai pas envie de voir tout ce beau monde dbarquer chez moi !  ::whistle::

----------


## rothen

en ce qui concerne les forums ,  part Thomas qui a la passion de la cuisine , vous tes tous quand mme bien rester dans votre domaine ..jeux compris  :;): 

par contre merci pour vos sites de musique  ::zoubi::  , je ne connaissais pas les 2 l ..

merci David aussi d'avoir rveill tout le monde avec tes vidos ...il faut pas grand chose des fois  ::mouarf::  

j'aime assez le modle n2 ...le 3 , c'est pas la peine de vous cotisez pour mon anniv , je rentrerai pas dedans ..un peu menue non ?  ::mouarf3::  ..ah oui , c'est vrai que tu avais dit que tu prfrais ce genre l  :;): 
sinon , en modle , t'en a pas de plus flashy ? sont un peu terne ceux l  ::?:  ou de plus ludique ...histoire de me donner des ides ,j'aime la fantaisie  ::wow:: 

par contre , tu fais comment pour mettre des vidos ? moi j'arrive pas

----------


## shadowmoon

> part Thomas qui a la passion de la cuisine


C'est surtout ma gourmandise qui s'exprime ...  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll:: 




> par contre , tu fais comment pour mettre des vidos ? moi j'arrive pas


Il a trich  ::mrgreen:: , ce ne sont pas des vidos mais des gif (un format d'image) anims : une succession d'images qui dfilent trs rapidement sont "stockes" dans une seule "image". Suis-je assez clair ?

----------


## Nhaps

> sinon , en modle , t'en a pas de plus flashy ? sont un peu terne ceux l  ou de plus ludique ...histoire de me donner des ides ,j'aime la fantaisie


L'habit ne fait pas le moine
L'emballage ne fait pas le cadeau
Le Kinder ne fait pas la surprise

Tant qu'on peut plonger dedans, l'utiliser ou les mordre, c'est tout se qui compte  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est pas exactement  la marque que je pensais... enfin,  part si par marque tu entends le tatouage sur la fesse droite...


 ::aie::  




> merci David aussi d'avoir rveill tout le monde avec tes vidos ...il faut pas grand chose des fois  
> 
> j'aime assez le modle n2 ...le 3 , c'est pas la peine de vous cotisez pour mon anniv , je rentrerai pas dedans ..un peu menue non ?  ..ah oui , c'est vrai que tu avais dit que tu prfrais ce genre l 
> sinon , en modle , t'en a pas de plus flashy ? sont un peu terne ceux l  ou de plus ludique ...histoire de me donner des ides ,j'aime la fantaisie


'vais prospecter.  :8-): 




> par contre , tu fais comment pour mettre des vidos ? moi j'arrive pas


shadowmoon a dj rpondu.  :8-): 
(mais je suis pas un tricheur d'abord)

----------


## shadowmoon

> sinon , en modle , t'en a pas de plus flashy ? sont un peu terne ceux l  ou de plus ludique ...histoire de me donner des ides ,j'aime la fantaisie


Tu devrais aimer Waxx

----------


## sevyc64

> Mais, comment fais-tu pour chercher  partir d'une image? Il y a bien une appli sur iTruc qui est sens faire a mais a marche trop pas leur truc.


Il existe des moteurs de recherche  partir d'image, Google, mais aussi d'autre. Mio j'utilise souvent tineye




> Je me permets de revenir sur le sujet de la lingerie quelques instants :
> 
> Voil, fin de l'intermde scientifique.


Concernant la seconde, j'avais une ou 2 vidos compltes o elle jouait notamment  la console, bowling je crois et d'ou est extrait cette image.
J'aurais presque envie de dire que cette photo est la partie la moins sexy de la vido  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Il existe des moteurs de recherche  partir d'image, Google, mais aussi d'autre. Mio j'utilise souvent tineye
> 
> 
> Concernant la seconde, j'avais une ou 2 vidos compltes o elle jouait notamment  la console, bowling je crois et d'ou est extrait cette image.
> J'aurais presque envie de dire que cette photo est la partie la moins sexy de la vido


Ben alors qu'est-ce que tu attends pour faire pter la vido ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ben alors qu'est-ce que tu attends pour faire pter la vido ?


Pas sur que je l'ai gard. Mais tu fais des recherche avec Shay Laren tu devrais pouvoir la retrouver, elle devait faire, je pense 3-4 min au moins

----------


## Loceka

T'es pas bien de mettre a alors qu'on travaille !  ::evil::  

Ceci dit, comme personne ne regardait mon cran, a allait...

----------


## lper

> et les autres , vous allez sur quoi ?


Je suis sur http://www.futura-sciences.com/
Et ben, a devient dvtir.com, comme dirait Bigard, avant il fallait carter le slip pour voir les fesses, maintenant il faut carter les fesses pour voir le slip. ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> T'es pas bien de mettre a alors qu'on travaille !


ah bon ...ca booste pas ? ca devraitvous donner du coeur  l'ouvrage  ::mouarf:: 



> Tu devrais aimer Waxx


ah ! tu trouves a sexy toi ? :8O: 
moi , pas vraiment ...peut-tre question de gnration  ::calim2:: 

les autres vous trouvez les shorty sexy ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> WTF!!??!
> Lorsque j'ai post cette image, l'hypothse que quelqu'un trouve ne faisait mme pas partie des scnarios envisags. Tu es trop fort... total respect...





> Quelqu'un peut-tre, mais les moteurs de recherche trouvent, eux


nan, nan, nan c'est point du tout a : je suis gnial et pis c'est tout  ::lun:: 


bon google m'a un peu aid, mais faut pas le rpter aux copains  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> nan, nan, nan c'est point du tout a : je suis gnial et pis c'est tout


je confirme  ::ccool:: 

en plus , il est trs modeste  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Je suis sur http://www.futura-sciences.com/


MDR ..en plus , le sujet de la couverture va bien avec la discussion 


> Insolite. Comme les humains, les singes lions savent cacher leurs relations extraconjugales : ils se font discrets pendant les rapports sexuels. Dans ce mme contexte, une limace de mer utilise son pnis jetable...


j'adore "le penis jetable "  ::mouarf:: 
sinon le forum a quand mme l'air bien  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Je suis sur http://www.futura-sciences.com/
> Et ben, a devient dvtir.com, comme dirait Bigard, avant il fallait carter le slip pour voir les fesses, maintenant il faut carter les fesses pour voir le slip.


Et bien c'est pas tout  fait hors sujet avec les sciences. Aprs tout il y a bien une histoire d'oscillation l dedans.  ::lol:: 




> T'es pas bien de mettre a alors qu'on travaille !


Je t'ai pas forc  venir dans la taverne nan mais oh.  ::): 




> les autres vous trouvez *les shorty* sexy ?


Perso, j'aime bien les shorty.

----------


## Auteur

> je confirme 
> 
> en plus , il est trs modeste


attends je n'allais pas laisser sevyc64 flinguer mon gnie en dvoilant comment j'ai pu trouver la source de l'image  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> j'adore "le penis"


rien  ajouter... ::mouarf:: 
comment a je dtourne les propos ::aie::

----------


## rothen

pour Auteur et Laurent  MDR  ::ptdr:: 

mais vous avez raison tous les 2 bien sr  ::bravo:: ...dans vos propos videmment  ::ange:: 

enfin moi je suis normale  ::mouarf::  ..pas comme certains 



il y en a qui sont quand mme arrangs  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

@Deadpool: juste pour tter le terrain, a serait sympa de refaire une rid Europa-park, tu te rappelles ? ::ccool::  Y aurait des partants, dj les alsaciens vous tes pas loin. :;):

----------


## lper

> il y en a qui sont quand mme arrangs


Faut aimer les voitures, aprs les pdo..., zoo..., les autophiles... ::aie:: 
Il dit qu'il a eu peur, mais la nana a du tre trs choque non ? Elle va vite passer sur une automatique  mon avis. ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> @Deadpool: juste pour tter le terrain


je ne sais pas si l'expression est bien choisie quand on connait le sujet des prcdents messages  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> je ne sais pas si l'expression est bien choisie quand on connait le sujet des prcdents messages


Je revendique mon expression. ::aie:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> Faut aimer les voitures, aprs les pdo..., zoo..., les autophiles...


Tiens, a me rappelle ma jeunesse pendant laquelle j'ai eu quelques expriences autosexuelles, mais le sens n'est pas le mme...  ::aie:: 



> Il dit qu'il a eu peur, mais la nana a du tre trs choque non ? Elle va vite passer sur une automatique  mon avis.


Pas sr, au bout d'un moment, le levier de vitesse, a devient trop banal... alors un slecteur de vitesse, a doit rapidement exciter la libido de ce genre de personnage...

Au fait, pourquoi doit-il passer une expertise psychiatrique ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> je ne sais pas si l'expression est bien choisie quand on connait le sujet des prcdents messages





> Je revendique mon expression.


 ::aie:: 




> @Deadpool: juste pour tter le terrain, a serait sympa de refaire une rid Europa-park, tu te rappelles ? Y aurait des partants, dj les alsaciens vous tes pas loin.



Yep, je me rappelle, c'tait bien cool Europa Park.  :;): 

Le "problme", c'est que c'est trs  l'Est pour ma localisation actuelle.  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ah ! tu trouves a sexy toi ?


Tu voulais des sous vetements fantaisie, colores, ludiques... Tu n'avais pas dis sexy.

Sinon vu mes gouts, j'enmene ma petite amie dans des magasins specialises, enfin j'essayes...   quand j'en ai une ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> les autres vous trouvez les shorty sexy ?


J'ai une grosse prfrence pour les tangas, je trouve que a moule avantageusement l'anatomie de la dame

----------


## Nhaps

> J'ai une grosse prfrence pour les tangas, je trouve que a moule avantageusement l'anatomie de la dame


+1 


j'aime bien les shorty aussi

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi::  dernier jour avant le WE ...soleil d'enfer ...srement un bon prsage  :;): 



> juste pour tter le terrain





> je ne sais pas si l'expression est bien choisie quand on connait le sujet des prcdents messages





> Je revendique mon expression.


MDR  ::ptdr::  j'ai bien aim votre change  :;):  bon alors cette rencontre , elle aura lieu quand ?  ::ange::  ::whistle2:: 



> Tiens, a me rappelle ma jeunesse pendant laquelle j'ai eu quelques expriences autosexuelles, 
>  Au fait, pourquoi doit-il passer une expertise psychiatrique ?


ouais les expriences voitures , je crois qu'on est tous pass par l au moins une fois pour essayer  ::mouarf:: ..par contre , le reste tu trouve normal ..tu m'pates  ::mouarf:: 



> Tu voulais des sous vetements fantaisie, colores, ludiques... Tu n'avais pas dis sexy.


oui , en fait  mon age ce qu'il faut c'est surtout du sexy  ::wow:: ..en plus j'ai pas vu les hauts avec les shorty , tu mets quoi ? rien ?  :8O: 



> J'ai une grosse prfrence pour les tangas


si c'est la photo que tu avais mise , j'aime bien aussi ..a dfaut d'tre sexy , c'est coquin je trouve  :;): 
PS : suis alle voir , je confonds avec la photo qu'avait mise Magnus de ...alors ca ressemble  quoi le tanga ..en photo videmment  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

agent provocateur cendrillon - Recherche Google

Juste pour le plaisir (des yeux). Attendez que le patron ne soit plus dans le bureau :p

Edit : il faut le voir sur plusieurs modles pour l'apprcier correctement, n'est-ce-pas ?

----------


## rothen

Ah oui Manus Dei , ca c'est plus sexy  ::ccool:: 

bon , certaines tenues un peu trop pour moi  ::wow:: 
mais il y en a plusieurs de trs sympa je trouve  :;): je saurais mme pas laquelle choisir   :;):

----------


## sevyc64

> agent provocateur cendrillon - Recherche Google
> 
> Juste pour le plaisir (des yeux). Attendez que le patron ne soit plus dans le bureau :p
> 
> Edit : il faut le voir sur plusieurs modles pour l'apprcier correctement, n'est-ce-pas ?


LE problme avec ce genre de marchandise, c'est que la mannequin n'est pas fournie avec. Pourtant souvent plus que le contenant, c'est le contenu qui est interessant.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> je saurais mme pas laquelle choisir


Il doit bien y avoir de la place dans le chateau pour plusieurs tenues.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> LE problme avec ce genre de marchandise, c'est que la mannequin n'est pas fournie avec. Pourtant souvent plus que le contenant, c'est le contenu qui est interessant.


a dpend.... Personnellement si le prochain contenu c'est ma copine, m'en fous du mannequin  ::D: 

rothen : au temps pour moi : j'ai confondu tanga avec shorty et shorty avec.... ben j'en sais rien en fait  ::D: 
Du coup j'aime bien les 2 : certains shortys (ceux qui s'arrtent sur le fessier) donnent des courbes trs agrables...

----------


## lper

Bon week-end, je retourne au Maroc pour une semaine retrouver la chaleur ::lun:: , donc bonne semaine a tous !
Sinon j ai une autre ide de sortie, un week-end  Barcelone (avec Easy jet c est pas trs chre je pense) avec ce parc d'attractions  ct a peut tre sympa en avril-mai. Et puis notre Forest aura beaucoup de choix sur place ! ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Je souhaite un bon WE  tous  ::zoubi:: 

et je vous dis 


euh ..oui ..encore  ::mouarf:: ..mais cette anne j'ai dcid de m'clater un max  ::wow:: 

si je peux je vous enverrai des photos ..mais pendant mon absence , pas de souci , vous pouvez vous amuser et delirer  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> si je peux je vous enverrai des photos ..mais pendant mon absence , pas de souci , vous pouvez vous amuser et delirer


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan t'en va paaaaaaaaaas  ::piou::   ::piou::

----------


## Deadpool

> euh ..oui ..encore ..mais cette anne* j'ai dcid de m'clater un max*


a explique les demandes d'avis sur la lingerie.  ::mrgreen:: 

Couquine va!  ::oops:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> Je souhaite un bon WE  tous 
> 
> et je vous dis 
> 
> 
> euh ..oui ..encore ..mais cette anne j'ai dcid de m'clater un max 
> 
> si je peux je vous enverrai des photos ..mais pendant mon absence , pas de souci , vous pouvez vous amuser et delirer


Reviens Rothen !!
Je t'envoie Herv Vilard pour le chanter :


Sinon, bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## Lady

Hello ici !!

Ca va ? ... J'ai toujours pas mis sur mon pc les photos du chien. Je suis une tte de linotteeeeeeeuuhhh !!

Bon ce matin je viens d'amener mon gros chat chez le veto pour le castrer (on tait prt  le laisser entier mais monsieur a commencer  pisser partout et surtout sur les jouets de bb donc l pas possible tant pis pour lui!)
Si c'est comme quand on a fait opr la femelle ce soir a risque d'tre marrant! Vois un chat titub a fait bizarre. je prpare les vidos (comme les photos du chien si j'ai un truc bien je vous montrerais ... dans un an ( ::mouarf:: ))

Bon sinon pas de nounou en CP aujourd'hui mon mari garde ma fille toute la journe. Le quel aura pouss  bout l'autre ce soir ? Supsens !!

----------


## giragu03

> Hello ici !!
> 
> Ca va ? ... J'ai toujours pas mis sur mon pc les photos du chien. Je suis une tte de linotteeeeeeeuuhhh !!
> 
> Bon ce matin je viens d'amener mon gros chat chez le veto pour le castrer (on tait prt  le laisser entier mais monsieur a commencer  pisser partout et surtout sur les jouets de bb donc l pas possible tant pis pour lui!)
> Si c'est comme quand on a fait opr la femelle ce soir a risque d'tre marrant! Vois un chat titub a fait bizarre. je prpare les vidos (comme les photos du chien si j'ai un truc bien je vous montrerais ... dans un an ())
> 
> Bon sinon pas de nounou en CP aujourd'hui mon mari garde ma fille toute la journe. Le quel aura pouss  bout l'autre ce soir ? Supsens !!


Bonjour tout le monde.
Alors Lady, ton chat titube ? Qui a pouss l'autre  bout entre ta fille et ton mari ? Les photos du chien arrivent-elles bientt ?
Et puisqu'on parle du chien, je vous propose une chanson qui parle d'un chien, Mirza :

----------


## Lady

> Bonjour tout le monde.
> Alors Lady, ton chat titube ? Qui a pouss l'autre  bout entre ta fille et ton mari ? Les photos du chien arrivent-elles bientt ?
> Et puisqu'on parle du chien, je vous propose une chanson qui parle d'un chien, Mirza :
> Nino Ferrer - Mirza (1965) - YouTube



Non mon chat n'a pas titub. Comme c'est une race cardiaque le vtrinaire lui  mis un antidote au lieu de le laisser se rveiller naturellement du coup il tait quasi normal quand je l'ai rcupr.

Ca va arriver .. Aller demain je suis en cong le matin je suis occup mais peut tre que dans l'aprs midi je trouverais le temps de transfrer les photos !!

----------


## giragu03

> Non mon chat n'a pas titub. Comme c'est une race cardiaque le vtrinaire lui  mis un antidote au lieu de le laisser se rveiller naturellement du coup il tait quasi normal quand je l'ai rcupr.
> 
> Ca va arriver .. Aller demain je suis en cong le matin je suis occup mais peut tre que dans l'aprs midi je trouverais le temps de transfrer les photos !!


 ::lahola::  (c'est juste pour t'encourager pour les photos  ::):  )

Et entre ta fille et ton mari, qui a le mieux support l'autre (ou qui a pouss l'autre  bout...). C'est pas que le suspens est insoutenable, mais presque...

----------


## Lady

> (c'est juste pour t'encourager pour les photos  )
> 
> Et entre ta fille et ton mari, qui a le mieux support l'autre (ou qui a pouss l'autre  bout...). C'est pas que le suspens est insoutenable, mais presque...


Je ne sais pas si on peut donner un gagnant.
Ma fille a fait une btise en boucle (s'amuser a transvaser les croquette du chien de la gamelle de croquette  celle d'eau juste a cot). Mon mari a finir par svir (le coin un bon moment) et a priori aprs a allais mieux. Sauf que quand c'est maman qui a pris le relai elle est retourn faire des btises avec les croquettes  ::calim2::  ::?:  GRRRR!!!

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne sais pas si on peut donner un gagnant.
> Ma fille a fait une btise en boucle (s'amuser a transvaser les croquette du chien de la gamelle de croquette  celle d'eau juste a cot). Mon mari a finir par svir (le coin un bon moment) et a priori aprs a allais mieux. Sauf que quand c'est maman qui a pris le relai elle est retourn faire des btises avec les croquettes  GRRRR!!!


D'aprs ce que tu dis, tout ce qu'on peut dduire c'est que ce n'est pas la maman qui a gagn...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> Sauf que quand c'est maman qui a pris le relai elle est retourn faire des btises avec les croquettes  GRRRR!!!


Comme quoi, il ne suffit pas d'avoir de _ bons arguments_  pour que a marche.  ::P:

----------


## Lung

> Sauf que quand c'est maman qui a pris le relai elle est retourn faire des btises avec les croquettes  GRRRR!!!


Peut-tre qu'elle aimerait en manger plus souvent.
 ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Peut-tre qu'elle aimerait en manger plus souvent.


Bein oui, quand elle en mange, elle est plus joueuse, son poil devient plus brillant  ::pastaper:: 

Souviens-toi Lady (c'est Jordy qui le chantait...) :



(Pour ceux qui auraient des doutes, je ne suis pas fan...)

----------


## Deadpool

> Jordy - Dur Dur D'etre Bebe - YouTube


 :8O: 

Arrte avec ce genre d'atrocit s'il te plait.  ::evil:: 

Je vais encore avoir besoin de a :




pour m'exorciser.  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Arrte avec ce genre d'atrocit s'il te plait.


J'avais bien prvenu que je pourrais faire regretter les vidos de l'Eurovision  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Coucou ici.

On a survcu !! (moi et mon mari) : 1er voyage en TGV avec bb (bon Lille-Paris 1h ont a commenc pas trop dure). Et a c'est plutt bien pass !

Par contre a nous a tous cass au retour on a tous t faire une sieste : du coup pas vu mon aprs midi de cong passer et toujours pas mit les photos du chien en ligne ...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Coucou ici.
> 
> On a survcu !! (moi et mon mari) : 1er voyage en TGV avec bb (bon Lille-Paris 1h ont a commenc pas trop dure). Et a c'est plutt bien pass !
> 
> Par contre a nous a tous cass au retour on a tous t faire une sieste : du coup pas vu mon aprs midi de cong passer et toujours pas mit les photos du chien en ligne ...


Est ce que l'on verra les photos du chien avant la fin de l'anne? Telle est la question.  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Est ce que l'on verra les photos du chien avant la fin de l'anne? Telle est la question.


 ::calim2::  J'y croyais quand elle me disait qu'elle le ferait  ::cry:: 
Dcidment, je suis trop naf...

Voyons le ct positif, c'est une manire de maintenir en vie ce fil de discussion en l'absence de Rothen.

----------


## Auteur

Moi j'ai des photos du chien de Lady  ::whistle::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Bon, je poste pour tenter la ranimation cardiaque de ce fil....

Rothen, pourquoi n'es-tu pas venu nous voir aprs tes vacances ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon, je poste pour tenter la ranimation cardiaque de ce fil....
> 
> Rothen, pourquoi n'es-tu pas venu nous voir aprs tes vacances ?


Peut tre que ses vacances duraient 2 semaines?

----------


## sevyc64

Ca sent le prolongement de vacances, a  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Bonjour,
quelques photos de mes vacances, est-ce que quelqu'un connait  quoi servait cette grande salle souterraine ?

----------


## sevyc64

Des bains, hamman, ou quelque chose comme a.

Mais vu que a  l'air immense, je tablerais sur le rservoir d'eau potable de la ville

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour,
> quelques photos de mes vacances, est-ce que quelqu'un connait  quoi servait cette grande salle souterraine ?


C'est pas un rservoir d'eau?

Ca ressemble  celui de Montsouris.

----------


## Nhaps

Je pensais aussi a un rservoir d'eau !

a me rappelle un pisode de "c'est pas sorcier !", belle rfrence  ::):

----------


## lper

::bravo:: 
Vous tes trop forts ! :8O:  
C'tait le rservoir d'eau de la ville d'El Jadida(ville de ma copine), ancienne cit portugaise, actuellement il n'y a plus que des marocains.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Elles ont l'air chouettes tes vacances lper  ::ccool:: 

Moi c'est pas encore cette anne que je vais pouvoir partir : ma copine n'a pas de vacances  ::cry:: 

Pourtant je retournerai volontiers  Londres : y aller pour un week-end ce n'est pas rentable...

----------


## lper

> Elles ont l'air chouettes tes vacances lper


Merci, mais toujours trop court, enfin j'ai de la chance de pouvoir me payer des petits voyages comme je veux et puis c'est dj la 5me fois que je retourne l-bas, quand on aime on compte pas ! (J'ai un beau projet qui se dessine cette anne...) :;):

----------


## Bovino

Vous tes tous des goujats et des ingrats !

*Bon anniversaire rothen !*
 ::fleur2::  ::fleur::  ::rose2::  ::rose:: 
 ::calin:: 
 ::fleur2::  ::fleur::  ::rose2::  ::rose::

----------


## lper

> Vous tes tous des goujats et des ingrats !


Et des mufles aussi !  ::aie:: 

Bon anniversaire Rothen !  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous.
Une chanson de circonstances pour Rothen :


Joyeux anniversaire Rothen !  ::rose2::  ::rose::

----------


## Deadpool

Pour tre raccord avec le sujet prcdent je dirai :

 ::fleur2::  ::fleur::  ::rose2::  ::rose:: 
JOYEUX NENES-VERSAIRE!
 ::fleur2::  ::fleur::  ::rose2::  ::rose:: 

 ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Nhaps

JOIE YEUX ANE I VER SERT ROT TEN  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Joyeux anniversaire,  Happy Birthday, Zum Geburtstag Viel Gluck, Buon Compleanno, χαρούμενα γενέθλια, Feliz aniversrio, Freilekhn Gebortstog, Heng ri Kuai le, Grattis p fdelsedagen Rothen

----------


## magicbisous-nours

shadowmoon : en espagnol c'est feliz cumpleao (je n'ai jamais vu utilis aniversrio)  :;): 


Joyeux anniversaire rothen  ::D:

----------


## Bovino

> en espagnol c'est feliz cumpleao


Et en portugais ?  ::aie:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## straasha

生日快乐

----------


## Lady

> JOIE YEUX ANE I VER SERT ROT TEN


Une anne j'ai fait une carte pour l'anniversaire de mon pre j'ai bien fait l'ane et la sert mais j'ai pas eu l'ide de faire joie (chaud a dessiner) et yeux pour le dbut!!


On a donc notre explication Rothen doit tre entour d'amis  faire la fte jusqu' pas d'heure.


BON ANNIVERSAIRE !!!!

----------


## giragu03

> Une anne j'ai fait une carte pour l'anniversaire de mon pre j'ai bien fait l'ane et la sert mais j'ai pas eu l'ide de faire joie (chaud a dessiner) et yeux pour le dbut!!
> 
> 
> On a donc notre explication Rothen doit tre entour d'amis  faire la fte jusqu' pas d'heure.
> 
> 
> BON ANNIVERSAIRE !!!!


En fait, elle ne partait pas en vacances... Elle commenait  arroser son anniversaire : dbut une semaine avant et fin... quand il n'y a plus rien  boire...

----------


## Deadpool

> shadowmoon : en espagnol c'est feliz cumpleao (je n'ai jamais vu utilis aniversrio)



Ben en fait, ce qu'il a crit c'est la version portugaise. 

Sinon, en espagnol, attention  ne pas oublier le s.

Feliz Compleao*s*!



En fait aniversario existe bien en espagnol mais si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est utilis pour tous les autres anniversaire que celui de naissance.






> Et en portugais ?


Donc, si vous avez suivi :

Feliz aniversrio!

Tu peux dire aussi :  Parabns a voc!

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

vous tes vraiment des amours  ::love::   que vous ayez pens  me souhaiter mon anniversaire me touche vraiment beaucoup  ::oops::  un grand MERCI  vous tous  ::kiss::  ,avec une  mention spciale  ta chanson Guillaume  ::ccool:: 

Je ne vous ai pas oubli mais en vacances la liaison internet tait archi mauvaise , et avec mon emploi du temps surcharg ( avec 15 copains , ski , raquettes , balades , salsa , karaok , soire dansante etc ..) je n'ai eu le temps que de faire 2 essais , tous les 2 rats  ::?: 
et depuis je suis surbooke ::wow::  mme pas encore eu le temps de dfaire ma valise  ::?:  ..et l avec mon anniv aujourd'hui c'est non -stop depuis tot ce matin ...et l je vous cris  avant d'aller rpondre  mes messages face book et forum ...euh oui , c'est ca dtre clbre  ::ange::  ::fou:: 

dommage je ne peux pas mettre la vido de mon karaok o 2 copains m'ont servi de Harley Davidson quand je me suis prise pour BB  ::mouarf::  mais  quand mme quelques photos des paysages de ma semaine de ski 





une chance inouie , beau temps toute la semaine  ::ccool:: 
et vous ? vous avez fait quoi de beau en mon absence .. part Laurent , ca je sais  :;):  merci pour tes photos  ::zoubi::

----------


## Nhaps

L'heure de LA photo arrive bientt ! 

Mais faut dj que Lady pense  mettre une photo de son petit chienchien !  ::): 

Keep Hope Men  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : trs beau paysage en tout cas Rothen, tu as du vraiment t'clater

----------


## giragu03

> [SIZE="3"][CENTER][COLOR="Blue"]Coucou les tous 
> 
> vous tes vraiment des amours   que vous ayez pens  me souhaiter mon anniversaire me touche vraiment beaucoup  un grand MERCI  vous tous  ,avec une  mention spciale  ta chanson Guillaume


 ::oops:: 




> et vous ? vous avez fait quoi de beau en mon absence .. part Laurent , ca je sais  merci pour tes photos


Travail... On a tent de continuer la discussion ici... Et puis sinon, rien d'extraordinaire...

----------


## Lady

Coucou Rothen! Bon retour!


Je viens de penser que l'leveuse avait mis quelques photo du chien bb.

Donc pour vous faire patienter c'est le 2nd chiot de la page (Hars)

http://www.chiens-de-france.com/site...29416&avenir=0

----------


## Nhaps

> Coucou Rothen! Bon retour!
> 
> 
> Je viens de penser que l'leveuse avait mis quelques photo du chien bb.
> 
> Donc pour vous faire patienter c'est le 2nd chiot de la page (Hars)
> 
> http://www.chiens-de-france.com/site...29416&avenir=0


trop mignon, Hars le dieu des enfers, c'est la classe ! 

Comment ca c'est pas ca ?  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou Rothen! Bon retour!
> 
> 
> Je viens de penser que l'leveuse avait mis quelques photo du chien bb.
> 
> Donc pour vous faire patienter c'est le 2nd chiot de la page (Hars)
> 
> http://www.chiens-de-france.com/site...29416&avenir=0


 ::ccool::   ::lahola:: 
On va bientt avoir une photo de Rothen  ce rythme-l...

A part a, il est trop mimi ce petit chiot. Il semblerait donc que 2012 tait l'anne des H...

Nhaps, c'tait Hads le dieu grec des enfers. Ars tait le dieu de la guerre (quivalent de Mars chez les Romains).

----------


## Lady

> A part a, il est trop mimi ce petit chiot. Il semblerait donc que 2012 tait l'anne des H...
> 
> Nhaps, c'tait Hads le dieu grec des enfers. Ars tait le dieu de la guerre (quivalent de Mars chez les Romains).


On a hsit avec Hads mais comme il est pas noir (pourtant sa maman l'est) on a dcid qu'on allait rcuprer le H enlever au nom de notre chat (Elios au lieu de Hlios (dieu du soleil)).
Oui et si vous aviez pas remarqu nous avons pris le thme des dieux pour nos animaux (la femelle s'appel Freya (desse nordique))

----------


## Deadpool

> quand mme quelques photos des paysages de ma semaine de ski


/me veut aller au ski.

 ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

> Nhaps, c'tait Hads le dieu grec des enfers. Ars tait le dieu de la guerre (quivalent de Mars chez les Romains).


O moi tu sais a part Narcisse....  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> On a hsit avec Hads mais comme il est pas noir (pourtant sa maman l'est) on a dcid qu'on allait rcuprer le H enlever au nom de notre chat (Elios au lieu de Hlios (dieu du soleil)).
> Oui et si vous aviez pas remarqu nous avons pris le thme des dieux pour nos animaux (la femelle s'appel Freya (desse nordique))


Et ta fille ? Hera ? Gaa ? Athna ? Isis (on change de mythologie) ? Bastet ?...  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai connu une fille qui s'appelait Clopatre, la pauvre.

Sinon c'est frquent les annimaux " thme", j'ai une amie chimiste qui donnait que des nom de gaz rare  ces chats ^^

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai connu une fille qui s'appelait Clopatre, la pauvre.
> 
> Sinon c'est frquent les annimaux " thme", j'ai une amie chimiste qui donnait que des nom de gaz rare  ces chats ^^


Krypton, a fait un peu fanboy de Superman.  ::mrgreen:: 


Moi un jour, si j'ai un chat, je lappellerai C++!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai connu une fille qui s'appelait Clopatre, la pauvre.
> 
> Sinon c'est frquent les annimaux " thme", j'ai une amie chimiste qui donnait que des nom de gaz rare  ces chats ^^


Effectivement, a se voit. Ne serait-ce que Doc dans "Retour vers le futur" : Copernic en 1955, Einstein en 1985...
Par contre Cloptre pour une fille  :8O:  Je ne sais pas  quoi les parents pensaient  ce moment-l...



> Krypton, a fait un peu fanboy de Superman. 
> 
> 
> Moi un jour, si j'ai un chat, je lappellerai C++!


Et s'il ne nait pas l'anne des C ? Tu prends dans la liste  ::aie::  ?

Pour rester sur la thmatique des prnoms, je vous propose deux chansons (je les ai peut-tre dj mises...  force je ne me souviens plus) :

----------


## Lung

> j'ai une amie chimiste qui donnait que des nom de gaz rare  ces chats ^^


Si en plus, ses chats lui pompent l'air ...

 ::ange::

----------


## Lady

Pour ma fille on a tap dans les Archanges...  Gabrielle .. Et je vous jure qu'on a pas fait exprs de la faire naitre l'anne des G. C'est le prnom que mon mari avait choisi depuis longtemps...

----------


## Nhaps

> Pour ma fille on a tap dans les Archanges...  Gabrielle .. Et je vous jure qu'on a pas fait exprs de la faire naitre l'anne des G. C'est le prnom que mon mari avait choisi depuis longtemps...


Fan de Johnny, ton mari ^^

O GABRIELLE, TU BRULES MON ESPRIT.....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Fan de Johnny, ton mari ^^
> 
> O GABRIELLE, TU BRULES MON ESPRIT.....


Nhaps, va jusqu'au bout : un petit lien YouTube...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

C'est quand mme vachement bien que les vidos ne soient pas en autoplay ni qu'on ne soit pas obligs de cliquer dessus  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> C'est quand mme vachement bien que les vidos ne soient pas en autoplay ni qu'on ne soit pas obligs de cliquer dessus


Bonne ide d'amlioration ! Il faudrait en faire la demande  Anomaly  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est quand mme vachement bien que les vidos ne soient pas en autoplay ni qu'on ne soit pas obligs de cliquer dessus


Ce serait pas mal que l'on mette un dispositif de censure automatique de ce genre d'atrocit...   ::mrgreen:: 

...avec bannissement, galement automatique, de la personne qui a os la poster.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Rien a voir avec Johnny (c'est d'ailleurs pas la seule chanson en rapport avec le prnom ... Diffrence de gnration moi je chante le gnrique des petits malins)

----------


## giragu03

> Ce serait pas mal que l'on mette un dispositif de censure automatique de ce genre d'atrocit...  
> 
> ...avec bannissement, galement automatique, de la personne qui a os la poster.


Pour le coup, ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait le lien entre la fille de Lady et cette chanson (je n'y avais mme pas pens...) : je me suis juste content de finir ce que Nhaps a commenc.
Sympa Deadpool de vouloir me bannir  ::triste::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour le coup, ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait le lien entre la fille de Lady et cette chanson (je n'y avais mme pas pens...) : je me suis juste content de finir ce que Nhaps a commenc.
> Sympa Deadpool de vouloir me bannir


 ::mrgreen:: 

ce smiley est un bon indice du degr auquel il fallait prendre mon message...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Pour le coup, ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait le lien entre la fille de Lady et cette chanson (je n'y avais mme pas pens...) : je me suis juste content de finir ce que Nhaps a commenc.
> Sympa Deadpool de vouloir me bannir


En mme temps parfois avec tes vidos, tu cherches un peu....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> ce smiley est un bon indice du degr auquel il fallait prendre mon message...


 ::cry:: 
T'inquite, j'avais bien compris...




> En mme temps parfois avec tes vidos, tu cherches un peu....


Je slectionne, parce que a pourrait tre pire... Je vous ai dispenss (pour le moment) de Marie Bizet ou d'autres choses du genre...

----------


## Nhaps

> Nhaps, va jusqu'au bout : un petit lien YouTube...
> Johnny Hallyday - Gabrielle - YouTube


Je te fais confiance pour mettre les vidos  ::ccool:: 

@Lady c'est quoi le gnrique des petits malins ? J'en connais un qui va mettre la video =)

----------


## giragu03

> Je te fais confiance pour mettre les vidos 
> 
> @Lady c'est quoi le gnrique des petits malins ? J'en connais un qui va mettre la video =)


J' sais pas...
...
...
...
Bon d'accord, si je suis banni par Deadpool et Magicbisous-nours, tu en seras le seul responsable...
http://www.wat.tv/video/petits-malin...4h_2il97_.html

----------


## Nhaps

> J' sais pas...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Bon d'accord, si je suis banni par Deadpool et Magicbisous-nours, tu en seras le seul responsable...
> http://www.wat.tv/video/petits-malin...4h_2il97_.html


Mdr, c'est norme ! Les dessins anims des annes 60, ca a toujours eu des generiques completement pique ^^

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J' sais pas...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Bon d'accord, si je suis banni par Deadpool et Magicbisous-nours, tu en seras le seul responsable...
> http://www.wat.tv/video/petits-malin...4h_2il97_.html


Je ne peux pas te bannir, je ne suis ni modo ni admin...
Et quand bien mme : tant que je ne suis pas oblig d'appuyer sur play sur tes vidos, je ne bannirais pas... 

(et c'tait aussi du second (voire du trentime) degr...)

----------


## Lady

> Mdr, c'est norme ! Les dessins anims des annes 60, ca a toujours eu des generiques completement pique ^^


h c'est pas las annes 60 mais 80 .. je suis pas si veille que a non mais !!

----------


## Nhaps

> h c'est pas las annes 60 mais 80 .. je suis pas si veille que a non mais !!


Tu as 5 ans de plus que moi, je ne connais pas les petits malins. Donc je pensais que c'tait d'une autre gnration =D

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne peux pas te bannir, je ne suis ni modo ni admin...
> Et quand bien mme : tant que je ne suis pas oblig d'appuyer sur play sur tes vidos, je ne bannirais pas... 
> 
> (et c'tait aussi du second (voire du trentime) degr...)


J'avais bien compris... cf. la partie en blanc de mon message de 11h31 (en rponse  Deadpool qui avait aussi crit en blanc...).
Quand bien mme tu serais modrateur/admin, il n'y a pas de raison de me bannir non plus, vu que je respecte les rgles du forum (enfin il me semble ; je crois que je n'ai mme pas fait un double post depuis le dbut du sujet...).

Aprs, vous n'aimez pas Johnny, tout le monde ne peut pas tre parfait  ::mouarf::  (25me degr, au cas o il y en a qui n'auraient pas compris...)
Ce matin  la radio (mission de disques  la demande), il y a quelqu'un qui a demand cette chanson  :8O:  (je ne connaissais mme pas l'interprte...) :

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Guiragu : j'avais vu mais je prfrais prciser que a s'appliquait aussi  mon cas  :;): 

Ne t'en fais pas, de tout ce que tu as mis il n'y a pas que Johnny que je n'aime pas  :;): 

Mais j'ai des gots musicaux bizarre ^^

----------


## gangsoleil

> Aprs, vous n'aimez pas Johnny, tout le monde ne peut pas tre parfait  (25me degr, au cas o il y en a qui n'auraient pas compris...)


Attention, il y en a qui ont ete bannis pour moins que ca !  ::mrgreen:: 



> Ce matin  la radio (mission de disques  la demande), il y a quelqu'un qui a demand cette chanson


2 choses:
Tu ecoutes vraiment des radios etrangesTu te souviens du titre, c'est encore plus etrange

----------


## giragu03

> Guiragu : j'avais vu mais je prfrais prciser que a s'appliquait aussi  mon cas 
> 
> Ne t'en fais pas, de tout ce que tu as mis il n'y a pas que Johnny que je n'aime pas 
> 
> Mais j'ai des gots musicaux bizarre ^^


Johnny ce n'est pas trop mon truc non plus  :;):  (enfin disons, qu'il y en a quelques unes que j'aime encore assez bien, mais c'est loin d'tre le cas de la majorit...)

En ce qui concerne les gots musicaux, la notion de bizarre pour moi, c'est trouver quelqu'un qui a les mmes que moi  ::aie:: 




> Attention, il y en a qui ont ete bannis pour moins que ca ! 
> 
> 2 choses:
> Tu ecoutes vraiment des radios etrangesTu te souviens du titre, c'est encore plus etrange


On veut vraiment me mettre dehors  ::calim2:: 
Bein habituellement, il y a des trucs anciens... mais en gnral on connait (enfin je connais) au moins les artistes, surtout lors des disques  la demande (les plus anciens sont Berthe Sylva, Lina Margy, Tino Rossi... et a va jusqu' des artistes du genre Emily Loizeau... pour les plus rcents).

----------


## Nhaps

Guillaume si c'est une musique faite par ordinateur c'est mort. Il veut sentir le cuivre, l'acordeon etc.

Moi en ce moment, j'coute.... guillaume je te dconseille d'couter. 




C'est mon kiff du moment   :8-):

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais j'ai des gots musicaux bizarre ^^


Si tu n'aimes pas Johnny, je dirais qu'au lieu d'avoir des gots bizarres, tu pourrais juste avoir du got.

Mais a n'engage que moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Guillaume si c'est une musique faite par ordinateur c'est mort. Il veut sentir le cuivre, l'acordeon etc.


Et pourtant... J'ai plusieurs albums (et DVD) de Jean-Michel Jarre et j'tais mme all le voir en concert. Donc un petit peu plus large que juste l'accordon (ou alors tu inclus l'accordon lectronique que J.M. Jarre utilise sur quelques morceaux...), mme si c'est vrai que j'aime bien l'accordon et les instruments "classiques".



> Moi en ce moment, j'coute.... guillaume je te dconseille d'couter. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvaIgq5j2Q8
> 
> C'est mon kiff du moment


Aprs coute, je suis encore en vie... Bon, ce n'est pas trop mon truc, mais j'ai entendu des choses que j'aimais moins...

----------


## Nhaps

De tout de faon, chacun ses gots et heureusement !

Il faut de tout pour faire un monde.  ::ccool::

----------


## gangsoleil

> On veut vraiment me mettre dehors


Mais non, mais non (enfin... si tu y tiens.... y'a peut-etre moyen de s'arranger, hein)  ::aie:: 




> Guillaume si c'est une musique faite par ordinateur c'est mort. Il veut sentir le cuivre, l'acordeon etc.


Sans parler de musique electronique, on peut aimer les vieux trucs qui depotent (genre le Jimi Hendrix sorti hier  ::ccool::  )

----------


## Rayek

> Guillaume si c'est une musique faite par ordinateur c'est mort. Il veut sentir le cuivre, l'acordeon etc.
> 
> Moi en ce moment, j'coute.... guillaume je te dconseille d'couter. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvaIgq5j2Q8
> 
> C'est mon kiff du moment


Sympa comme zik  ::ccool:: 




> Et pourtant... J'ai plusieurs albums (et DVD) de Jean-Michel Jarre et j'tais mme all le voir en concert. Donc un petit peu plus large que juste l'accordon (ou alors tu inclus l'accordon lectronique que J.M. Jarre utilise sur quelques morceaux...), mme si c'est vrai que j'aime bien l'accordon et les instruments "classiques".


JMJ POWA !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Sympa comme zik 
> 
> 
> 
> JMJ POWA !!!


Bonjour  toutes et tous,
Alors pour Rayek  :;):  des extraits du DVD de la tourne 2010 de JMJ (d'aprs l'auteur de la vido... Je n'ai jamais vu que le DVD tait sorti, mme si je sais que certains concerts avaient t films en 3D dans le but de faire un DVD et un Blue-Ray).
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg7...c#.UTg6alclLGI
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg7...c#.UTg5YlclLGJ

----------


## Rayek

> Bonjour  toutes et tous,
> Alors pour Rayek  des extraits du DVD de la tourne 2010 de JMJ (d'aprs l'auteur de la vido... Je n'ai jamais vu que le DVD tait sorti, mme si je sais que certains concerts avaient t films en 3D dans le but de faire un DVD et un Blue-Ray).
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg7...c#.UTg6alclLGI
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg7...c#.UTg5YlclLGJ


Merci pour les deux liens, un vrai rgal  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> De tout de faon, chacun ses gots et heureusement !
> 
> Il faut de tout pour faire un monde.


Oui mais certains gots sont meilleurs que d'autres.  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon ok j'arrte de troller.

----------


## giragu03

> Oui mais certains gots sont meilleurs que d'autres. 
> 
> Bon ok j'arrte de troller.


Les miens, par exemple  ::langue::

----------


## ManusDei

> Les miens, par exemple


Tu m'envoies un steak de toi, pour goter ?

----------


## Auteur

> Tu m'envoies un steak de toi, pour goter ?


Tu nous diras le gout que peut avoir des lasagnes  la viande de giragu03  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Tu nous diras le gout que peut avoir des lasagnes  la viande de giragu03


Comme celles de la concurrence, un got de viande de cheval  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Comme celles de la concurrence, un got de viande de cheval


prtentieux...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

tant que ce n'est pas un got de ptisseries Ikea....  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je ne vous boude pas  :;): 

mais en ce moment je suis overbooke  ::?: 


et oui , plein de choses  faire et surtout la fte de mon anniv a prparer pour ce WE ...alors peu le temps de poster ...mais je vous lis ..et j'adore , vous mettez des trucs interessants  ::ccool:: ...continuez  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais en ce moment je suis overbooke ... des kilomtres de manga  lire


 :8O:  Le(s)quel(s) ? Besoin de conseils pour choisir ?

----------


## gangsoleil

Tu bloggues, Ok, mais ou est-ce qu'on peut te lire ?

----------


## Nhaps

FAIRY TAIL !

----------


## shadowmoon

> FAIRY TAIL !


 ::ccool::  un grand classique ( mais pas exceptionnel) dommage que, comme pour Naruto, la fin semble assez proche  ::(:

----------


## ManusDei

Est-ce que le dessin est vraiment de rothen, ou est-ce qu'il est rcupr sur internet ?

----------


## Nhaps

> un grand classique ( mais pas exceptionnel) dommage que, comme pour Naruto, la fin semble assez proche


Arrete ce manga m'a boulevers. Deja ils arrtent les animes Fairy Tail fin du mois.

Aprs oui la fin semble arriver, on a vu toutes les clef quand mme  ::mouarf:: 

Si tu connais d'autre manga dans ce style, humour, boobs, magie, dragon, tu peux me les dire et je les regarderai.

edit : scan 322 demain, je me prepare a sortir les mouchoirs

----------


## Lady

Moi et mon mari runi nous sommes a 6 bibliothque de manga (au dernier comptage j'tais a 1000+ en nombre de volumes)

Mais a va bien faire 18 mois qu'on est plus a jour (carton + dmnagement + bb on a perdu le fil)

Et la vu que niveau sous c'est pas le nirvana a va encore attendre quelque temps ...  ::cry::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si tu connais d'autre manga dans ce style, humour, boobs, magie, dragon, tu peux me les dire et je les regarderai.


Mes vues les plus rcentes : Ikki tousen, Tenjou Tenge, The Breaker (+ New Waves), Star Ocean, mais je regardais ce que j'ai en stock dans mes environ 3.5 To d'anim

----------


## Loceka

> Si tu connais d'autre manga dans ce style ..., boobs, ...
> 
> je me prepare a sortir les mouchoirs


Eh bien...  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

@lady Je veux tout te racheter pour 200 euros si tu veux =d

----------


## ManusDei

> Si tu connais d'autre manga dans ce style, humour, boobs, magie, dragon, tu peux me les dire et je les regarderai.


Magi (les poitrines sont rares mais volumineuses, mais l'ambiance 1001 nuits c'est top).

----------


## shadowmoon

> Magi


Tu parle bien de Magi The Labyrinth of Magic ? Ou d'un autre ?

----------


## Nhaps

ca doit etre ca je pense

----------


## lper

Ainsi Nhaps fait la jonction.
un synapse fait la jonction ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu parle bien de Magi The Labyrinth of Magic ?


C'est bien celui-l. D'ailleurs, c'est le seul manga que je connaisse o les hros vont dans un bordel (plusieurs fois).

----------


## shadowmoon

> les hros vont dans un bordel (plusieurs fois).


Je me souviens plus du titre, mais j'ai lu un Shōjo o le hros vit carrment dans une des chambres au dessus d'un bordel, et ses voisin(e)s travaillent dans l'tablissement...

----------


## Nhaps

Vous parlez d'Hentai au fait l ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Vous parlez d'Hentai au fait l ?


Non, c'est pour a que j'ai prcis Shōjo, ce manga est surtout ax humour et "amourettes  l'eau de rose". Ds que je retrouve le titre, jdite mon prcdent message.

Et Magi n'est pas non plus du hentai, c'est surtout du fantastique + humour + combat

----------


## Nhaps

C'tait ironique  ::mouarf:: 

ps : scan 322 FT lu, je vais mettre toute la journe  m'en remettre =D

----------


## shadowmoon

> scan 322 FT lu


Oblig d'attendre ce soir  ::cry::  car bloqu par le proxy de mon travail

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous,
En ce 35 anniversaire de la disparition de Claude Franois (et sachant que Rothen aime bien), je vous propose l'un des derniers (si ce n'est le dernier) titres enregistrs par Cloclo : Bordeau ros
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26...c#.UT2AQFclLGI
Bonne journe.

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour  toutes et tous,
> En ce 35 anniversaire de la disparition de Claude Franois


Une des morts les plus connes de l'histoire de la musique...  ::mouarf:: 

[TROLL]
...mais, c'est pas vraiment une grande perte!  ::mrgreen:: 
[/TROLL]

----------


## shadowmoon

> En ce 35 anniversaire de la disparition de Claude Franois


 ::?:  C'tait pas plutt hier ?

----------


## Deadpool

> C'tait pas plutt hier ?


Non, c'est bien aujourd'hui.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Non, c'est bien aujourd'hui.


Ok, j'ai t induit en erreur par le grand dballage mdiatique d'hier

----------


## Nhaps

Personnellement, Je prfre rendre hommage  Fukushima.

----------


## giragu03

Je viens de lire que Georgette Plana est dcde. Donc, quelques chansons pour vous.
Les amateurs du film "La soupe aux choux" connaissent probablement celle-ci :


Sinon, j'aime bien celles-ci :




Et ce qui est, avec certitude, son plus grand succs :

----------


## shadowmoon

en esprant que cela vous rveille autant. 

Ce matin, au petit djeuner, avec des collgues, nous avons parl de la dmission du pape et de la tenue du conclave,  puis nous sommes pas aux coutumes religieuses et nous avons driv sur certains strotypes lis aux "relations" entre les curs et leurs enfants de cur "favoris".

A ce moment l, un de mes collgues a os nous sortir :

 ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: ALERTE HUMOUR (TRES) NOIR, TRASH, BORDER LINE, A LA LIMITE DU BON GOUT ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 

Un vrai pdophile ne demande pas "Tu veux un bonbon ?" mais "Tu veux un sucette ?"

 ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: FIN ALERTE HUMOUR (TRES) NOIR, TRASH, BORDER LINE, A LA LIMITE DU BON GOUT ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 

 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  WTF !!! J'en suis rest sans voix ...

Qu'en pensez vous ? Ca vous choque ou pas ?

----------


## Nhaps

> "Tu veux une sucette ?"


....

 la viande ?

Mdr, ca me choque pas du tout, l'humour noir j'adhre !  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde


Moi a ne me choque pas plus que Ruquier qui sort sur la blessure du pauvre footballeur Clment 



> Regardez le tacle du dfenseur de Nice. On a du mal  regarder. Regardez la cheville comme elle part. Fracture ouverte tibia-pron. Le plus impressionnant, c'est que la chaussette n'a rien. Pas un trou

----------


## Deadpool

> en esprant que cela vous rveille autant. 
> 
> Ce matin, au petit djeuner, avec des collgues, nous avons parl de la dmission du pape et de la tenue du conclave,  puis nous sommes pas aux coutumes religieuses et nous avons driv sur certains strotypes lis aux "relations" entre les curs et leurs enfants de cur "favoris".
> 
> A ce moment l, un de mes collgues a os nous sortir :
> 
> ALERTE HUMOUR (TRES) NOIR, TRASH, BORDER LINE, A LA LIMITE DU BON GOUT
> 
> Un vrai pdophile ne demande pas "Tu veux un bonbon ?" mais "Tu veux un sucette ?"
> ...


Venez  moi les petits enfants!




Sinon :




 ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

J'ai cass le topic faut croire.  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

oui , je sais , je vous fais faux bond en ce moment , vraiment dsole  ::cry::  , mais entre mes vacances  la neige  ::mouarf::  et  ma grande expo au Luxembourg fin du mois je suis dborde  ::?: 

mais je suis vos lucubrations  ::mouarf::  et j'aime  ::ccool:: 

un grand merci aussi  Guillaume  ::zoubi::  pour cette chanson de Cloclo dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler  ::roll::  comme quoi , on en dcouvre tous les jours  :;): 

je vais recommencer mes rangements en avril , donc j'aurai besoin de vous pour des identifications , bon , plus du genre bricolage , mais vous devriez quand mme pouvoir m'aider  :;): 

en attendant une question , je vais bientt avoir dans ma vie , enfin pisodiquement  :;):  , une fille de 10 ans , moi je n'ai jamais eu d'enfant et n'ai pas le mode d'emploi de ce genre de chose  ::mouarf:: ..il devrait quand mme en avoir parmi vous qui pratiquent ou ont pratiqu : que peut aimer une gamine de 10 ans , aussi bien en ce qui concerne la nourriture , que la musique qu'elle coute , que ses loisirs ..

je compte sur vous pour m'aider  aborder au mieux ce genre de "chose" en me donnant un max de renseignements  :;):

----------


## tourlourou

> que peut aimer une gamine de 10 ans


rponse dj donne, quelques messages plus haut...

----------


## shadowmoon

> que peut aimer une gamine de 10 ans , aussi bien en ce qui concerne la nourriture , que la musique qu'elle coute , que ses loisirs ..


Pour avoir gard ma petite sur, mes cousines ... je pense tre en mesure de rpondre avec quelques conseils en vrac

1) Nourriture

en gnral, des trucs simples : poissons pans, pures / gratins de lgumes, jambon, ptes (bolognaise, carbonara ...), salades composes, blanc poulet, frites, escalope de dinde, steak hach ... 

Un truc pour les mettre en apptit : faire des plats colors, avec des contrastes vifs.

viter les produits amers. 

mme si les enfants adorent a, des desserts pas trop sucrs, le mieux est de les faire  base de fruits, pour avoir le gout du sucre sans faire d'envole au niveau des calories.

Faire des sauces  base de tomate, crme, ketchup, mayonnaise avec des pices douces (curry, parpika ...) et / ou des herbes aromatiques

Penser  prparer des petites quantits, adaptes  leurs estomacs

Le mieux de se renseigner auprs des parents pour connaitre ses gouts, d'ventuelles allergies alimentaires, ses heures habituelles de repas ...

2) Les loisirs

Chant, danse, jeux de socit / cartes (rami, nain jaune, les petits chevaux ...), poupes,  jeux d'esprits (devinettes, charades ...) ...

En extrieur : marelle, chat perch, colla maillard, corde  sauter ...

Si possibilit, aller observer des animaux, pcher, se baigner ...

Apprendre  faire des ricochets,  siffler avec de l'herbe,  faire une roue  eau en bois ...

Question musique, dsol, mais sur ce point, je suis compltement dpass.


Quelques rgles importantes  : 

1) ne jamais imposer quelque chose sans raison

2)toujours proposer  l'enfant de choisir parmi plusieurs activits

3) Expliquer et argumenter tout refus

4) En cas de btise, garder sans calme pour punir de faon juste, et sans oublier de pardonner (beaucoup plus facile  dire qu' faire, je sais)

5) Ne pas prendre de dcision  sa place, l'inclure dans la discussion pour qu'il exprime son point de vue et choisir ensemble

----------


## lper

Coucou ::zoubi:: ,
amne la voir ce

 ::ccool:: 
 ::aie::

----------


## lper

> J'ai cass le topic faut croire.


 mon tour... ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Nourriture : madco quick kfc
Loisir : le parc a boule du macdo quick kfc

cqfd

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous !
> 
> oui , je sais , je vous fais faux bond en ce moment , vraiment dsole  , mais entre mes vacances  la neige  et  ma grande expo au Luxembourg fin du mois je suis dborde 
> 
> mais je suis vos lucubrations  et j'aime 
> 
> un grand merci aussi  Guillaume  pour cette chanson de Cloclo dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler  comme quoi , on en dcouvre tous les jours


 :8O:  Tu ne la connaissais pas du tout ? Apparemment (je n'tais pas n donc je ne peux pas te confirmer), elle avait t pas mal diffuse lors de son dcs puisque c'tait le moment o elle devait sortir.



> je vais recommencer mes rangements en avril , donc j'aurai besoin de vous pour des identifications , bon , plus du genre bricolage , mais vous devriez quand mme pouvoir m'aider 
> 
> en attendant une question , je vais bientt avoir dans ma vie , enfin pisodiquement  , une fille de 10 ans , moi je n'ai jamais eu d'enfant et n'ai pas le mode d'emploi de ce genre de chose ..il devrait quand mme en avoir parmi vous qui pratiquent ou ont pratiqu : que peut aimer une gamine de 10 ans , aussi bien en ce qui concerne la nourriture , que la musique qu'elle coute , que ses loisirs ..
> 
> je compte sur vous pour m'aider  aborder au mieux ce genre de "chose" en me donnant un max de renseignements


Alors les enfants, je ne connais pas du tout : il n'y en a pas dans mon entourage (a commence tout juste  revenir, donc c'est bien plus jeune, et ce n'est pas l'entourage proche).

Aujourd'hui, 3 anniversaire de la disparition de Jean Ferrat. Donc je vous propose une de ses chansons :

----------


## Lady

Coucou ici!!

Bon vous inquitez pas si vous me voyer pas dans les 15 prochains jour. C'est le rush au boulot.

Pour ceux a qui a parle: Mise a jour de serveurs o est dploy une appli de ma boite. Sachant que l on fait la total : maj Apache, postgres, activeMq, appli java et site php...

Sachant que j'ai 20 serveurs  faire o bien que c'est sens tre les mmes applis qui sont dployes chacun  toujours sa spcificit et une mme manip marche sur l'un mais pas sur l'autre. (Argh!!!) (genre aujourd'hui je maudit l'espace dans "Program File"... Un foutu fichier de conf o il n'y avait pas les guillemets !!)

----------


## shadowmoon

> dployes ... chacun  toujours sa spcificit et une mme manip marche sur l'un mais pas sur l'autre.


 ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  Ca me rappelle des souvenirs  : lors d'une mission pour l'installation d'une application de gestion communicant avec le calendrier outlook, cens tre install sur tous les postes. Au final ,  peine 1/3 des postes conformes au prrequis, pour les autres gmail, thunderbird, hotmail... 

Au dbut, le directeur nous avez demand de modifier le logiciel pour qu'il soit compatible avec tous les postes, mais aprs lui avoir donner notre estimation temporelle (et donc financire), il nous a demand un temps de rflexion. 

Finalement, 2/3 jours plus tard, il nous a annonc sa dcision de basculer tous les postes sous outlook.  :;):  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

Ca c'tait pas sympa...

Perso, je prfre largement utiliser un client mail diffrent d'Outlook.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca c'tait pas sympa... Perso, je prfre largement utiliser un client mail diffrent d'Outlook.


Pas souci, les utilisateurs restait libre d'utiliser le client mail de leur choix, tant qu'outlook ntait pas dsinstall des postes, chose que certain(e)s avaient fait, car utilisant un autre systme de messagerie.

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous,
Alors, pour Rothen (est-ce que tu la connatras, celle-ci ?), j'ai pens  cette chanson de Claude Franois (cette fois, c'est la premire, enregistre en mars 1962 sous le pseudonyme Kk) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x52_zgoi-yI"]Le Nabout Twist - YouTube[/ame]
Et en prime, la version en arabe :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ19sSE5ZxA"]Le nabout twist - 1962 (version arabe) - YouTube[/ame]
Bon courage  Lady.
Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## Nhaps

Habemus Papam !


Et on s'en fouuuuu, srieux hier j'tais choqu de voir les gens tre compltement  fond avec le pape.

Ils font comme ci c'tait le messi... mais on va pu en entendre parler dans 1 semaine..et jusqu' sa mort.
Ils disent qu'il va aid les pauvres...ok comment ? en priant ? 

J'ai jamais aim la religion, idoltr un livre srieusement ? Enfin bon aprs ils font se qu'ils veulent tant qu'ils forcent personne  les rejoindre..

En rsum : Je respecte tous les religieux mais je ne les comprendrai jamais

----------


## ManusDei

> Ils disent qu'il va aid les pauvres...ok comment ? en priant ?


D'aprs un article dans le 20 minutes ce matin, semblerait qu'il a pas mal donn de sa personne en Argentine pour aider les pauvres.

Ensuite cette lection a m'en touche une ans faire bouger l'autre, comme l'a dj dit un corrzien connu.

----------


## Nhaps

> D'aprs un article dans le 20 minutes ce matin, semblerait qu'il a pas mal donn de sa personne en Argentine pour aider les pauvres.


Ouais, enfin laver les pieds d'un prisonnier, ou dormir a cot d'un prtre menacer de mort...

----------


## lper

J'adore cette raction de condescendance, mme si je me fous de tout ce qui tourne autour de l'glise, dsol mais ce genre de commentaire, c'est pitoyable !
En une question, tu te prends pour qui Nhaps ? ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

Dsol si mes propos ont choqu, mais c'est mon point de vue, l'Eglise n'a jamais apport quelque chose de bien dans l'histoire de l'homme, et bien au contraire ca a t un frein au progrs ( terre ronde, hliocentrisme, sida, mariage pour tous, etc ). Donc pourquoi tre partisan d'un frein ?

De tout de faon, c'est un sujet a dbat qui date depuis 2000ans

PS:  j'avoue que mon dernier message est pu choqu, des actes peuvent faire changer des choses, c'est vrai

----------


## giragu03

> l'Eglise n'a jamais apport quelque chose de bien dans l'histoire de l'homme


Juste l'instruction pendant des sicles (en France et c'est toujours d'actualit dans certains endroits du monde), une aide aux pauvres, des soins...
Saint-Franois d'Assise, Mre Teresa, l'abb Pierre (pour ne citer qu'eux)... Que des salauds de chrtiens catholiques !

----------


## lper

Ce n'est pas sur l'glise qui m'a choqu, chacun sa croyance, mais c'est surtout tes propos insidieux sur un homme que tu ne connais pas.

----------


## Nhaps

Je parle d'anti progressiste. Et puis l'instruction de la bible dsol mais je n'appelle pas cela de l'instruction. 

La religion et la science n'ont jamais fait bon mnage.. 

Apres tu cites des personnalits, je suis d'accord il y a de bonnes personnes partout, on peut aussi citer les resto du coeur, mais aussi des millions de personnes dans l'ombre qui aident les gens, eux n'ont pas une hauteur mdiatique quivalente  l'Eglise et en font autant voir plus.

Aprs je m'obstine peut tre dans des ides reues, mais bon l'Eglise aussi




> Ce n'est pas sur l'glise qui m'a choqu, chacun sa croyance, mais c'est surtout tes propos insidieux sur un homme que tu ne connais pas.


et je m'en suis excus, mes propos ont t crit sans rflechir, une erreur de ma part, encore une fois, excuser moi

----------


## lper

::ccool::  Nhaps.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Juste l'instruction pendant des sicles (en France et c'est toujours d'actualit dans certains endroits du monde), une aide aux pauvres, des soins...
> Saint-Franois d'Assise, Mre Teresa, l'abb Pierre (pour ne citer qu'eux)... Que des salauds de chrtiens catholiques !


Je crains malheureusement que, globalement, les mefaits de l'eglise aient ete plus nombreux que les bienfaits. Certains bienfaiteurs existent, et c'est tres bien, mais ils ne pesent malheureusement pas assez lourd.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

waouh , c'est chaud aujourd'hui  ::fou:: 

en fait c'est vrai que pour moi , les sujets  viter sont la religion et la politique , car l dessus chacun a son opinion , ancre souvent depuis longtemps , et quoique l'autre dise ou fasse , il n'en changera pas  :;):  ...alors laissons chacun penser ce qu'il veut , c'est plus simple ..enfin c'est mon avis  :;): ..maintenant ce topic est ouvert  tous , donc c'est vous qui dcidez  ::yaisse:: 

pour en revenir  mon pb fillette , merci Thomas  ::zoubi:: ..c'est une rponse bien complte  ::ccool:: ..ne manque que la musique ..alors qu'coute une fillette de 10 ans ?? avec des liens si possible , c'est plus facile pour moi  :;): 



> rponse dj donne, quelques messages plus haut...


tu veux parler de quoi ? des mangas ?? celles  grosses poitrine , t'es sr ? ::mouarf:: 



> Nourriture : madco quick kfc
> Loisir : le parc a boule du macdo quick kfc


 10 ans , un parc  boule ?? c'est pour les tous petits ca non ?? 



> Bon vous inquitez pas si vous me voyer pas dans les 15 prochains jour. C'est le rush au boulot.


bon courage Lady  :;): 



> Alors, pour Rothen (est-ce que tu la connatras, celle-ci ?) Et en prime, la version en arabe


merci Guillaume  ::zoubi:: , oui celle-l je la connaissais ...mais en franais , en arabe c'est une dcouverte pour moi  :;): 

bon , en ce qui concerne la gamine me manque ce qu'elle coute et aussi , ca s'habille comment ce " truc "l  ::mouarf:: ...bon , il y en a quand mme parmi vous qui en ont ..Laurent t'avais pas dit que tu en avais une toi aussi ? elle a quel age ??

----------


## gangsoleil

> bon , en ce qui concerne la gamine me manque ce qu'elle coute et aussi , ca s'habille comment ce " truc "l


Ca depend vraiment du modele... Ca va de Justin bieber a des choses ecoutables, ca depend pas mal de l'education musicale donnee par les parents.

----------


## Deadpool

> bon , en ce qui concerne la gamine me manque ce qu'elle coute et aussi , ca s'habille comment ce " truc "l ...


Ma nice a 7 ans et a dj des gots trs affirm.
Demande lui, tout simplement.   :;): 


EDIT :  moins que ce soit pour faire un cadeau, j'avais pas pens...

----------


## Loceka

> ca s'habille comment ce " truc "l


Elle t'arrive en tenue d'Eve ?
Gnralement les vtements sont compris dans le bundle, mais je peux me tromper...

Concernant la musique, la nourriture et, dans une moindre mesure, les activits, a dpend plus de la personne que de l'ge.

Personnellement je sais que je n'ai jamais t attir par le sport,  plus forte raison par le foot, et j'tais trs peu port vers la musique quand j'tais jeune.
Du coup le "clich" comme quoi "les garons de 10 ans a aime jouer au foot, couter du rap et manger de la pure et du jambon", c'tait on ne peut plus loign de mes gots  moi.

D'ailleurs a me rappelle une planche de Plus Tard o le grand-pre offrait un Happy Tree Friends  la gamine (d'aprs ce que je peux voir sur google ce serait cette planche-l : http://neogrifter.free.fr/plustard/index.php?num=81, mais c'est bloqu ici  ::(: ), mme si dans ce cas-l il est effectivement tomb sur un truc qui lui plaisait.  ::mouarf:: 

Tout a pour dire que si tu veux savoir ses gots, le plus sr est de demander  ses parents ou  elle.

----------


## lper

> Laurent t'avais pas dit que tu en avais une toi aussi ? elle a quel age ??


Oui, mme 2 en fait, j'ai eu ma premire fille  23 ans, elle a dj 22, et la seconde en a 15, et je peux te dire que c'est radical entre 10 et 15, on sent le dbut de la rvolte d'ado, enfin a va pas trop mal pour l'instant vu qu'elle russit tout ce qu'elle entreprend, donc je suis assez fire d'elle.
Mon seul conseil, c'est de les occuper tout en leur laissant leur moment d'intimit, aprs je pense que tu as assez de feeling pour t'en occuper. 10 ans en tout cas, ils s'intressent  tout, enfin ceux que je connais.
Tu dois aussi acheter des habits ?  :8O:  a c'est pas trop mon truc par contre.. ::aie:: 
Pour la musique, tant trs clectique, je pense qu'elle aime aussi un peu de tout, on s'coutait aussi bien des Doors que du Depeche mode en passant par du Brassens,etc...mon pre avait russi  me dgouter de l'accordon quand on se rveillait le dimanche matin. :;): 

On sent que a te plat de faire a, donc profites bien d'elle et amusez vous surtout (y a srement de quoi faire dans ta rgion)! ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Elle t'arrive en tenue d'Eve ?
> Gnralement les vtements sont compris dans le bundle, mais je peux me tromper...


Mdr, tu m'as trop fait rigol  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> D'ailleurs a me rappelle une planche de Plus Tard o le grand-pre offrait un Happy Tree Friends  la gamine (d'aprs ce que je peux voir sur google ce serait cette planche-l : http://neogrifter.free.fr/plustard/index.php?num=81,


Merci pour le lien, je le cherchais depuis au moins 8 mois, mais je ne me souvenais juste du titre "plus tard"

Et je confirme que c'est bien la bonne planche

----------


## Loceka

Je me rappelle aussi avoir d chercher "Plus tard" il y'a quelque temps et j'avais mis pas mal de temps  retrouver le site.
Du coup j'ai dcid de garder en tte le nom de neogrifter, c'est bien utile quand on veut retrouver le site.  ::P:

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous allez bien et que vous avez pass un super WE 

le mien trs chouette avec une bonne bande de cops ..voici quelques photos histoire de vous faire partager ce bon moment ...ben oui , que des paysages , rvez pas non plus  ::mouarf:: 

ca c'est le chalet en arrivant 


le mme en repartant 



oui , c'est dingue quand mme comme le paysage peut changer en trs peu de temps  ::?: 

mme si c'est superbe 



j'ai prfr quand il tait comme ca , heureusement la majorit du temps , c'est quand mme plus agrable  :;): 



c'est beau non ?? 
et vous , vous avez fait quoi ce WE ??  ::roll::

----------


## lper

Coucou Rothen,
il est superbe ce chalet, a doit tre sympa de passer l'hiver l dedans bien au chaud.  ::sleep:: 

Moi c'tait bricolage et shopping ce week-end, je sais pas si c'est pareil chez vous mais ce matin, surprise avec la neige, on n'en finit pas de ce froid... ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

Bonjour.




> Coucou Rothen,
> il est superbe ce chalet, a doit tre sympa de passer l'hiver l dedans bien au chaud.



+1!

Suis vraiment bte de pas tre all  la neige cette anne.




> et vous , vous avez fait quoi ce WE ??


J'ai couru un semi-marathon.

Du coup je suis un peu courbatur aujourd'hui.  ::lol::

----------


## Bluedeep

> [SIZE="3"][COLOR="Blue"] Coucou les tous 
> 
> j'espre que vous allez bien et que vous avez pass un super WE 
> 
> le mien trs chouette avec une bonne bande de cops ..voici quelques photos histoire de vous faire partager ce bon moment ...ben oui , que des paysages , rvez pas non plus 
> 
> ca c'est le chalet en arrivant 
> 
> 
> le mme en repartant


Sympa; j'ai eu la mme volutin entre mon jardin hier soir et ce matin  ::aie:: 




> oui , c'est dingue quand mme comme le paysage peut changer en trs peu de temps


C'est plus rare entre juillet et aout.




> et vous , vous avez fait quoi ce WE ??


50 km de ski de fond samedi, 80 km de vlo hier, et l je bouge pas de mon fauteuil de bureau car j'ai mal aux pattes. C'est moooooche de vieillir  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous avez fait quoi ce WE ?


De vendredi soir  samedi aprs midi : tournoi de poker, et dimanche soir : fte pour la Saint Patrick ... et j'ai pas encore fini de m'en remettre  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> il est superbe ce chalet, a doit tre sympa de passer l'hiver l dedans bien au chaud.
> 
>  oui , c'est vraiment super  , j'y vais tous les ans avec la mme bande ..une vue de l'intrieur 
> 
> 
> 
> c'est chouette non ?  
> 
> Moi c'tait bricolage et shopping ce week-end, je sais pas si c'est pareil chez vous mais ce matin, surprise avec la neige, on n'en finit pas de ce froid...


ah , un geek ca bricole  ::roll::  enfin , ca dpend de ce que tu as "bricol"  ::mouarf:: 
pour le temps d'accord avec toi , ras le bol ..vivement le soleil sinon tout le monde va vers la dprime  ::?: 



> Suis vraiment bte de pas tre all  la neige cette anne.
>  me souviens plus o tu habites , t'as pas eu de neige cette anne ? 
> J'ai couru un semi-marathon.
> 
> Du coup je suis un peu courbatur aujourd'hui.


chapeau , courir plus de 20 bornes faut le faire  ::ccool:: 




> Sympa; j'ai eu la mme volutin entre mon jardin hier soir et ce matin 
> C'est plus rare entre juillet et aout.
>  euh oui pour la neige , mais l  tu peux avoir des mini  tornades , c'est pas mieux en transformation  
> 50 km de ski de fond samedi, 80 km de vlo hier, et l je bouge pas de mon fauteuil de bureau car j'ai mal aux pattes. C'est moooooche de vieillir


waouh , ca c'est du sport  ::ccool:: ...que mal aux pattes ? , te plains pas aprs un effort pareil beaucoup serait "mort" , moi la premire  ::fou:: 

par contre , je suis tonne , un geek fait du sport ?? ::roll:: 

ps : j'avais pas vue ta rponse Thomas 



> De vendredi soir  samedi aprs midi : tournoi de poker, et dimanche soir : fte pour la Saint Patrick ... et j'ai pas encore fini de m'en remettre


en fait c'est vrai , c'est comme a que je voyais plus le WE d'un geek  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre , je suis tonne , un geek fait du sport ??


Bien sur que oui !!! Attention  ne pas confondre "geek", "no life" et "nerd" : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek#Confusions

----------


## Deadpool

> me souviens plus o tu habites , t'as pas eu de neige cette anne ?


J'habite  ct de Nantes. Une seule journe de neige en tout et pour tout. Et encore c'tait 2-3 cm maxi.





> chapeau , courir plus de 20 bornes faut le faire


Premire fois que je tentais cette distance. Je suis plus habitu aux courses de 10km. Du coup c'tait un peu la dcouverte. Et le cadre de la course tait sympa (parc naturel de Brire pour ceux qui connaissent) mme si le temps tait plus que moyen (vent et alternance soleil-pluie, voire grle par moment).

----------


## ManusDei

> ah , un geek ca bricole  enfin , ca dpend de ce que tu as "bricol"


Ben oui on bricole. Pas mal d'informaticiens sont de gros bricoleurs (du genre avec une scie et un marteau).




> chapeau , courir plus de 20 bornes faut le faire


On lui a dit que rothen tait au bout, et qu'elle lui ferait un bisou si il faisait tout en courant.

----------


## Deadpool

> On lui a dit que rothen tait au bout, et qu'elle lui ferait un bisou si il faisait tout en courant.


 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 

rothen, je t'ai cherch, t'tais o?!  ::calim2::

----------


## Rayek

> Bien sur que oui !!! Attention  ne pas confondre "geek", "no life" et "nerd" : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek#Confusions


Ahhhhhhh je suis un geek




> Liste non exhaustive des activits les plus courantes[rf. ncessaire] :
> 
>     Informatique et sciences => Mon mtier
>     Univers littraires, comme ceux de H. P. Lovecraft, J. R. R. Tolkien, Terry Pratchett ainsi que les livres inspirs des univers de Star Wars ou de Star Trek => Rhaaa je les connais tous
>     Cinphilie oriente vers les films de genre (science-fiction, horreur, heroic fantasy) : Le Seigneur des anneaux, Conan le Barbare, Star Wars, Matrix, Tron, ainsi que vers les nanars et les films avec de la logique forte tel Retour vers le futur ou Inception. => Mouarf je les ai tous vus
>     Les Web-srie => Woui
>     Les Tl-sries (dlaisses  cause du prcdent point) => Grand Fan
>     Comics et bande dessine => 3 tonnes dans mon appart
>     Jeux de rle (le plus souvent issus des univers prcits, ou dunivers spcifiques, comme pour Donjons et Dragons) et jeux de socit (y compris les jeux originaux tels que les jeux de Steve Jackson et les dition Palladium) => Mj de Pathfinder et Cthulu + Plein de Jeu de plateau
> ...


Ah ! mais pourquoi je panique, je le savais dj  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pas mal d'informaticiens sont de gros bricoleurs (du genre avec une scie et un marteau).


Moi je suis plutt du genre du genre fer  souder, bobines d'tain, poudre dcapante, domino lectrique, pince  dnuder ...

----------


## Bluedeep

> par contre , je suis tonne , un geek fait du sport ??


Chui pas un geek d'abord  ::mouarf:: 

La preuve :



> Liste non exhaustive des activits les plus courantes[rf. ncessaire] :
> 
> Informatique et sciences 
> Univers littraires, comme ceux de H. P. Lovecraft, J. R. R. Tolkien, Terry Pratchett ainsi que les livres inspirs des univers de Star Wars ou de Star Trek  => vrai pour les 3 premiers, pas le commencement de dbut d'intert pur les deux autres.
> Cinphilie oriente vers les films de genre (science-fiction, horreur, heroic fantasy) : Le Seigneur des anneaux, Conan le Barbare, Star Wars, Matrix, Tron, ainsi que vers les nanars et les films avec de la logique forte tel Retour vers le futur ou Inception.  => pas le moindre intert sauf pour Tolkien et Star Wars
> Les Web-srie  => connais pas.
> Les Tl-sries (dlaisses  cause du prcdent point) => jamais
> Comics et bande dessine  => quasiment pas
> Jeux de rle (le plus souvent issus des univers prcits, ou dunivers spcifiques, comme pour Donjons et Dragons) et jeux de socit (y compris les jeux originaux tels que les jeux de Steve Jackson et les dition Palladium) => M'intresse autant que de regarder de la peinture scher.
> ...

----------


## Alvaten

Merde je colle au profil  ::aie:: 

Je paratique le jeu de rle et le jeu de plateau, grand peintre et joueur de Warhammer, je lis de la SF, je regarde de la SF et des web-serie.

En mme temps j'assume ma Geeketude, certain le prenne comme une insulte, moi pas !

Il ne faut pas confondre geek, et nolife qui pour moi, la est pjoratif.

----------


## rothen

> Bien sur que oui !!! Attention  ne pas confondre "geek", "no life" et "nerd" :


euh ...j'ai essay ..mais j'ai pas tout compris  ::?:  ...oui , dj question vocabulaire , je comprends pas tous les mots  ::mouarf:: 



> J'habite  ct de Nantes. Une seule journe de neige en tout et pour tout. Et encore c'tait 2-3 cm maxi.


Ah oui ? finalement vous en avez eu moins que dans le midi alors  ::roll:: 



> Ben oui on bricole. Pas mal d'informaticiens sont de gros bricoleurs 
> beaucoup de mal  croire  ..moi je les voyais plutt comme des rveurs ...mais ca m'arrange bien , j'ai plein de trucs bizarres en bricolage  identifier  
> On lui a dit que rothen tait au bout, et qu'elle lui ferait un bisou si il faisait tout en courant.


MDR ..heureusement pour lui qu'il avait une autre motivation  ::ptdr:: 



> Ahhhhhhh je suis un geek


je te crois ...mme si j'ai pas compris toutes tes rponses  ::mouarf:: 



> Moi je suis plutt du genre du genre fer  souder, bobines d'tain, poudre dcapante, domino lectrique, pince  dnuder ...


c'est en rapport avec la remise en tat de matriel ? 



> Chui pas un geek d'abord


non ?? bon alors tu te dfinis comme quoi ?  ::roll:: ( j'ai bien aim tes rponses ..surtout pour la musique  ::lol::  )

Je sais pas si vous avez vu mais on a dpass les 100.000 affichages c'est quand mme incroyable non ?  ::wow:: 
Du coup je me pose des questions ...il doit y en avoir pas mal qui suivent le sujet , mais sans mettre de message ..c'est d  quoi ? 
et surtout qui est rest fidle depuis le dbut ??  ::roll:: 
j'ai vu aussi que certains postaient beaucoup et ne viennent plus ...mais faut dire aussi que le post a beaucoup chang depuis le dbut  ::fou::

----------


## ManusDei

> beaucoup de mal  croire  ..moi je les voyais plutt comme des rveurs ...mais ca m'arrange bien , j'ai plein de trucs bizarres en bricolage  identifier


Je suis frustr d'tre en appartement et de ne pas pouvoir investir dans un tabli pour jouer avec du bois (et faire mes meubles) par manque de place. Donc je pense que je vais faire une coque de tlphone portable en bois, ou autre.

Et j'ai des collgues qui retapent leurs maisons, en partie pour le cot rduit quand on le fait soi-mme, mais aussi par plaisir.

----------


## Rayek

> Je sais pas si vous avez vu mais on a dpass les 100.000 affichages c'est quand mme incroyable non ? 
> Du coup je me pose des questions ...il doit y en avoir pas mal qui suivent le sujet , mais sans mettre de message ..c'est d  quoi ? 
> et surtout qui est rest fidle depuis le dbut ?? 
> j'ai vu aussi que certains postaient beaucoup et ne viennent plus ...mais faut dire aussi que le post a beaucoup chang depuis le dbut 
> [/COLOR]


A chaque fois qu'il y a un nouveau message, si on vient voir le poste le nombre de visite augmente de 1.
Aprs il y a des gens comme moi qui viennent de temps en temps voir et qui poste rarement  :;): 
D'autres qui ne viennent plus poster car ils sont pas mal occup par le boulot, etc ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

> et surtout qui est rest fidle depuis le dbut ??


moi !

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,

par la prsente je vous notifie ma prsence dans cette discussion.

bien cordialement



 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est en rapport avec la remise en tat de matriel ?


Plutt son "amlioration"






> Du coup je me pose des questions ...il doit y en avoir pas mal qui suivent le sujet , mais sans mettre de message ..c'est d  quoi ?



Soit ils n'osent pas, soit quelqu'un d'autre les devance




> et surtout qui est rest fidle depuis le dbut ??


Je sais pas. En tout cas, personnellement, je suis l depuis un bon moment. J'ai certes pris le train en route, mais j'ai du monter au deuxime ou troisime arret ...

----------


## Bovino

> il doit y en avoir pas mal qui suivent le sujet


Bah a dpend.
Il y a plus de 5000 messages dans la discussion. Si on imagine que chaque message provoque 20 vues (et on est loin du nombre d'intervenants je crois, j'en ai compt 60), on atteint facilement les 100.000 vues !

----------


## sevyc64

> Je suis frustr d'tre en appartement et de ne pas pouvoir investir dans un tabli pour jouer avec du bois (et faire mes meubles) par manque de place. Donc je pense que je vais faire une coque de tlphone portable en bois, ou autre.
> 
> Et j'ai des collgues qui retapent leurs maisons, en partie pour le cot rduit quand on le fait soi-mme, mais aussi par plaisir.


Copain  ::calin:: 

Je suis exactement dans le mme cas. J'attends impatiemment de pouvoir acheter, mais pour le moment, vu les prix, je ne peut gure acheter qu'un appart, mme pas une maison. Ou alors une maison avec travaux, mais je n'aurais plus rien pour faire les travaux.

Et un petit atelier pour bricoler me manque vraiment.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi je suis l depuis le dbut ou presque... mme si je ne participe que pour dire des conneries  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Moi je suis l depuis le dbut ou presque... mme si je ne participe que pour dire des conneries


Ce fil n'ayant pas d'autres finalits, c'est trs bien ainsi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi je suis l depuis le dbut ou presque... mme si je ne participe que pour dire des conneries


La mme pour moi, sauf que je ne suis pas l depuis le dbut.  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

J'ai regard pour les prsents depuis le dbut sur ce post , eh bien il y  a une vingtaine de fidles , franchement je trouve ca super  ::ccool::  , ca prouve que vous vous adaptez bien  :;):  ..vous avez reussi  passer de quelque chose de srieux au dbut  du n'importe quoi   ::wow::   ...super  ::ccool:: ..le mois prochain , on fera un mix  :;): 

pour le bricolage , ca va vous surprendre  ::mouarf:: mais je sais tout faire dans une maison ...mais je le fais toujours avec des amis , c'est plus convivial  :;): et surtout ils m'aident bien  ::mouarf:: 

Je serai pas avec vous aujourd'hui ...journe dtente  ::mouarf:: avec une de mes cops ...mais je vous mets cette image qu'un de mes cops a mis en disant que c'est du vcu 



est-ce que vous avez connu ce genre de chose ?? pas  ce point l videmment  ::mouarf::  mais ou l'animal prend trop de place  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je serai pas avec vous aujourd'hui ...journe dtente avec une de mes cops ...


T'as raison, profite, c'est le printemps!  :8-): 




> est-ce que vous avez connu ce genre de chose ?? pas  ce point l videmment  mais ou l'animal prend trop de place


Pas d'animal chez moi comme a c'est rgl!
De toute faon,  mon sens, un animal, surtout un chien, n'a rien  faire sur un lit (un chat, lui, n'en a de toute faon rien  battre et fera ce qu'il voudra mais quand mme!  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Bluedeep

> est-ce que vous avez connu ce genre de chose ?? pas  ce point l videmment   [/SIZE][/COLOR]


Je ne laisse pas d'accs internet  mes chats mais pourtant je les souponne d'avoir pioch quelques ides ici.

Ou est ce le contraire ? on-t-il t racont leur vie sur petbook ?

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai regard pour les prsents depuis le dbut sur ce post , eh bien il y  a une vingtaine de fidles , franchement je trouve ca super


HABEMUS Rothenam !




> est-ce que vous avez connu ce genre de chose ?? pas  ce point l videmment  mais ou l'animal prend trop de place


A peu prs tous les soirs, le chat qui vient poser sa tte sur mon bras, voire sur ma main, et semble trouver que j'abuse en voulant continuer  bouger le bras (ben oui, il tient la souris de l'ordinateur, le bras, et mme que parfois il veut crire sur le clavier).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

mon chien essaie souvent de prendre la place qu'il veut que ce soit sur le divan ou sur le lit.... mais  chaque fois on le vire (la nuit plus schement que la journe) a a deux buts : 
- rcuprer la place
- rappeler au chien que c'est NOUS qui dcidons...

----------


## lper

C'est le printemps et il fait beau !  ::ccool:: 

Ils sont en train de tourner un film ce matin devant ma bote, la ranon de la gloire :
http://cinema.nouvelobs.com/articles...m-va-commencer

Bonne journe  tous.

----------


## Bluedeep

> A peu prs tous les soirs, le chat qui vient poser sa tte sur mon bras, voire sur ma main, et semble trouver que j'abuse en voulant continuer  bouger le bras (ben oui, il tient la souris de l'ordinateur, le bras, et mme que parfois il veut crire sur le clavier).


Tiens, a sent le vcu  ::aie:: 

Je me sens moins seul.  ::lol:: 

Ma compagne doit aussi interrompre parfois sa sance d'exercices de guitare pour les mmes raisons.

----------


## Bluedeep

> mon chien essaie souvent de prendre la place qu'il veut que ce soit sur le divan ou sur le lit.... mais  chaque fois on le vire (la nuit plus schement que la journe) a a deux buts : 
> - rcuprer la place
> - *rappeler au chien que c'est NOUS qui dcidons*...


C'est normal; un chien a des maitres (c'est la diffrence avec un chat, qui a, lui, surtout des serviteurs).

----------


## sevyc64

a me rappelle ma chienne quand j'tais ado. Elle avait interdiction de monter sur le canap ou les lits, sauf quand j'tais moi-mme sur le canap, elle avait le droit de venir sur mes genoux.

Quand on s'absentait, si mes parents oubliaient de fermer la porte de leur chambre, elle s'en allait dormir sur leur lit (et uniquement le leur) ou sinon sur le canap. On ne l'y prenait jamais, comme elle entendait notre retour, on la retrouvait toujours dans sa caisse, mais on voyait le rond sur le lit ou le canap, l ou elle avait dormis.

Une faon de dfier l'autorit du maitre, mais avec intelligence pour pas se faire prendre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Mais non, tu comprends pas, en fait c'est vous qui n'aviez pas t assez clairs. Elle savait qu'elle n'avait pas le droit de monter sur le lit et le canap quand vous tiez l, alors qu'il n'y avait pas d'interdiction quand vous tiez absent.

C'est un chien, son intellect est limit.

----------


## sevyc64

> Elle savait qu'elle n'avait pas le droit de monter sur le lit et le canap quand vous tiez l, alors qu'il n'y avait pas d'interdiction quand vous tiez absent.


Il doit y avoir quelque chose comme a, oui  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est un chien, son intellect est limit.


Hou, croire a c'est bien mconnaitre la race canine. Il ya bien des chiens qui sont largement plus intelligent que certains de leurs maitres potentiels  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> a me rappelle ma chienne quand j'tais ado. Elle avait interdiction de monter sur le canap ou les lits, sauf quand j'tais moi-mme sur le canap, elle avait le droit de venir sur mes genoux.
> 
> Quand on s'absentait, si mes parents oubliaient de fermer la porte de leur chambre, elle s'en allait dormir sur leur lit (et uniquement le leur) ou sinon sur le canap. On ne l'y prenait jamais, comme elle entendait notre retour, on la retrouvait toujours dans sa caisse, mais on voyait le rond sur le lit ou le canap, l ou elle avait dormis.
> 
> Une faon de dfier l'autorit du maitre, mais avec intelligence pour pas se faire prendre


Le mien fait a en plus roublard encore : on ne peut pas dormir avec la porte de la chambre ferme : il pleure, jappe et finit par aboyer si on s'obstine....  partir de 22 - 23h, vu qu'on habite en immeuble, on prfre qu'il s'abstienne de faire tout ce bruit... surtout qu'on a dj eu des problmes avec les voisins parce qu'il faisait la mme chose *la journe* quand il tait plus jeune et qu'on tait au boulot...
Du coup on dort la porte ouverte, comme a il peut venir voir si on est toujours l mais il n'a pas le droit de dormir sur le lit... Il attend qu'on soit endormis pour monter sur le lit... Et ds qu'on se lve (pour aller aux toilettes), il descend histoire de ne pas se faire prendre (depuis qu'il a pris une ou deux claques sur l'arrire-train pendant qu'il dort, il a appris  se mfier...). Pareil : ds la premire note de la sonnerie du rveil il descend du lit...

----------


## Alvaten

Ca n'est pas un manque d'intelect, les chiens sont trs malin et comprennent trs bien beaucoups de chose. Le mien fait pareil, il ne monte pas sur le canap ou les lits (car il n'a pas le droit) quand on est dans les parages. 

La nuit ou quand on s'abscente, il le fait et saute dehors ds qu'il entend la voiture ou le reveil. La seule personne avec qui il reste c'est mon petit frre qui ne lui dit rien (et le chien le sait  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 




> Ils sont en train de tourner un film ce matin devant ma bote, la ranon de la gloire :


Alors Laurent , t'as pu voir les acteurs ? Surtout Benoit ? 
et t'as pas servi de figurants ? souvent ils en prennent sur place  :;):  un de mes amis s'est retrouv comme ca dans un film de Belmondo , il a mme remplac au pied lev un acteur absent et on le voit 3 mn parler avec lui ..ca lui est rest un souvenir inoubliable ...qu'il nous a largement fait partager ..pendant des annes  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , ce que vous avez dit sur les chiens montrent bien leur capacit  s'adapter  leur maitre  :;): ..on dit mme qu'il lui ressemble ..alors ceux qui ont des chiens , on peut voir une photo ..ca me donnera peut-tre une ide sur vous  :;): ..ou donnez au moins la race
idem pour ceux qui ont un chat ...ou tout autre animal trange  ::mouarf::  en plus l vous avez tout le WE pour nous faire de belles photos ...

ps : certains d'entre  vous en avaient dj mises mais vous pouvez en remettre , elles sont noyes dans le post , j'ai pas reussi  les retrouver  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

un petit coucou  Rothen  ::kiss::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Physiquement, mon chien ne me ressemble pas (ni  ma copine d'ailleurs)...
En revanche dans certains de ses comportements on trouve une certaine forme de mimtisme....
Le besoin d'tre toujours au centre de l'attention de tout le monde par exemple  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Alors Laurent , t'as pu voir les acteurs ? Surtout Benoit ? 
> et t'as pas servi de figurants ? souvent ils en prennent sur place ;


C'tait une scne uniquement avec Roschdy Zem, j'avais ador "Omar m'a tuer".
Finalement, ils ont russi  boucler en 3 heures leurs prises, le personnage doit se rfugier dans notre btiment qui est devenu une banque ce jour l...  Ensuite l'acteur est venu faire des photos avec les filles de la bote. ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> En revanche dans certains de ses comportements on trouve une certaine forme de mimtisme....


Ah bon ? Toi aussi tu lves la patte devant les rverbres ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah bon ? Toi aussi tu lves la patte devant les rverbres ?


Seulement si je veux que le rverbre m'appartienne  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> un petit coucou  Rothen


merci Auteur  ::kiss::  c'est vraiment trs gentil 



> Ensuite l'acteur est venu faire des photos avec les filles de la bote.


eh oui , sont bien tous pareils  ::mouarf:: 

comme on est dans les chiens :;): 

 tous ..et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## rothen

Coucou   ::zoubi:: 

eh bien ..personne aujourd'hui ?  ::calim2:: 

juste une petite note amusante ..en restant dans le sujet

----------


## shadowmoon

> eh bien ..personne aujourd'hui ?



Dsol, mais les grands patrons viennent pour une dmonstration la semaine prochaine donc au menu : programmer, dboguer,  programmer, dboguer, progammer ...

----------


## lper

> Coucou  
> eh bien ..personne aujourd'hui ?


Coucou ::zoubi:: , 

a bosse dur en ce moment avant le week-end pascal !  :;):  Enfin un vendredi fri que vous avez pas en France... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Coucou, 
> 
> a bosse dur en ce moment avant le week-end pascal !  Enfin un vendredi fri que vous avez pas en France...


Et vous avez le lundi aussi?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et vous avez le lundi aussi?


En Suisse oui, nous avons les 2  ::lol::  :;):

----------


## lper

C'est pas tous les cantons non plus, je crois qu'en Valais ils ne l'ont pas, c'est en rapport avec la religion, protestant ou pas...

----------


## rothen

> En Suisse oui, nous avons les 2


 en Lorraine aussi  :;): 

peut-tre en Alsace aussi , je sais pas ....

mais en ce qui me concerne mon WE part de jeudi soir  mardi matin  ::yaisse:: 

il doit y en avoir d'autres de ce post qui ont cette chance non ?  ::roll:: 

voil aussi ce qu'on reoit en ce moment d'amis sympas  ::wow:: 



vous recevez quoi vous ??  ::roll::

----------


## Rachel

::kiss::  Rothen.
a fait un moment que je ne suis pass. Comment va & a raconte quoi ?  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Ben pas grand chose, c'est trs calme en ce moment.

On a plus rien  dire ( moins que ce soit  cause de la bouche pleine avec les chocolats de Paques)  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Non mais all quoi !  ::aie::

----------


## ternel

Dtes, les chocolats, c'est ce dimanche, normalement!

----------


## Auteur

> Non mais all quoi !


Tu n'as pas de shampoing ?





> Dtes, les chocolats, c'est ce dimanche, normalement!


 ::salive::

----------


## ManusDei

> Non mais all quoi !


Comment t'es trop has been, a se disait dj plus quand je suis arriv au lyce a, y a plus de 10 ans.
a s'en va et a revient, c'est fait de tout petits riens...

----------


## sevyc64

> Dtes, les chocolats, c'est ce dimanche, normalement!


 C'est possible, oui !

----------


## sevyc64

Et en cette priode de chocolat, ayons une petite pense pour Maurice quand mme, qui a pousser les bornes des limites un peu trop loin 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn9XWPnclms"]Pub Chocosui&#39;s de Nestl - Maurice le poisson rouge - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

> Rothen.
> a fait un moment que je ne suis pass. Comment va & a raconte quoi ?


Merci c'est sympa... ::kiss::   toi aussi 

c'est vrai , en ce moment c'est calme ...faut dire qu'avec ce printemps qui n'en finit pas d'arriver , on est toujours pas sortis d'hibernation  ::mouarf:: 
Thoriquement la semaine prochaine je devrais vous refaire travailler  :;): 

en attendant comme je vous l'ai dit mon WE commence ce soir alors mme si il faut attendre  dimanche pour avoir les chocolats ( super sympa ton smiley Yves ainsi que ton  lien  :;): )

je souhaite  tous de 
 

faites gaffe aux indigestions  ::mouarf::  ..et  mardi  ::coucou::

----------


## Deadpool

Salut @ tous.

Vous pensez qu'on aura un temps de printemps un des ces jours.  ::(: 

Sinon, question  rothen. O est ce que tu trouves tous ces gifs aussi kitsch?  ::mrgreen:: 

je blague heing?!

----------


## ManusDei

> Vous pensez qu'on aura un temps de printemps un des ces jours.


Le ciel est bleu, j'ai pas de manteau, je trouve que c'est plutt pas mal pour un printemps. Quelques degrs de plus et a serait le dbut de l't, mme.

----------


## Rachel

jacques chirac est mort  ::cry::

----------


## lper

> jacques chirac est mort


Fausse rumeur...

----------


## Deadpool

> Fausse rumeur...


Poisson pas frais...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rachel

> Poisson pas frais...


un peu oui  ::aie:: 

Comment a il est pas frais ?

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous avez pass de bonnes ftes de Pques et que vous tes en pleine forme pour travailler  ::mouarf:: 

Merci Yannick pour le poisson d'avril  :;): ...allrez , sois honnte ,tu l'as fait exprs ..ou tu t'es fait avoir ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Sinon, question  rothen. O est ce que tu trouves tous ces gifs aussi kitsch?


 C'est le fruit d'une longue recherche  ::wow:: ...enfin dj pour trouver les moins kitsch  ::mouarf:: ...si tu as un lien pour en trouver des chouettes je suis preneuse  :;): 

une rflexion que je me suis faite ce matin en voyant cette image et que ceux qui suivent ce post depuis le dbut comprendront aisment  :;):  


 20 ans prs ...je pourrais avoir de la place dans la maison  ::mouarf:: ..c'est votre avis aussi non ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> une rflexion que je me suis faite ce matin en voyant cette image et que ceux qui suivent ce post depuis le dbut comprendront aisment


c'est surtout ceux qui ont connus ces produits qui comprennent cette image, les plus jeunes pas sr  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> c'est surtout ceux qui ont connus ces produits qui comprennent cette image, les plus jeunes pas sr


oui , c'est sr , t'as raison  :;): ...du coup ca doit tre limit sur ce post  , la moyenne d'age doit tre assez basse  ::calim2:: 

enfin j'en sais rien , faudrait faire des statistiques ...mais ca je sais pas comment on fait  ::?:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> c'est surtout ceux qui ont connus ces produits qui comprennent cette image, les plus jeunes pas sr


Les vraiment trs jeunes alors... J'ai 25 ans et j'ai connu la plupart de ces appareils... Ou suis du moins capable d'en identifier la plupart

----------


## lper

Jamais je ne me dbarrasserai de ma chane avec ses deux lecteurs cassette auto-reverse ! ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Jamais je ne me dbarrasserai de ma chane avec ses deux lecteurs cassette auto-reverse !


Comment faire pour lire des cassettes, sinon ?

 ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

C'est quoi une cassette  ?  ::aie:: 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdSHeKfZG7c"]Il tait une fois... les technologies du pass. - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sevyc64

Ma soeur va changer sa voiture (qui va certainement partir  la casse ou dans les pays africains).
Je lui avais mont mon premier auto-radio, bien que ce soit un auto-radio  cassette, soit-disant le tout premier auto-radio RDS vendu en france, j'ai bien envie de le rcuprer.

Je ne vais rien en faire de particulier, et il va m'encombrer, mais bon, Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> C'est quoi une cassette  ?


vraiment super ton lien  ::ccool::  ..j'ai beaucoup ri  ::D: 
il m'a fait pens  cette image 






> Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens


eh oui , c'est souvent le problme que j'ai ..du mal  jeter  ::mouarf:: 

bon ,  vous de travailler un peu ..j'ai retrouv cette boite de cuters , bon , je sais pas trop  quoi ca sert  ::?:  .. part couper bien sr  ::mouarf:: mais quoi  ::roll:: 


enfin surtout il me manque un outil , rien trouv qui rentre dedans , ca serait plus facile si quelqu'un pouvait trouver  quoi il ressemble  :;):  aucune indication sur la boite ...pas le moindre petit mot  ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

Je dirai soit un truc de chirurgien, soit un truc de serial killer

----------


## Bluedeep

> bon ,  vous de travailler un peu ..j'ai retrouv cette boite de cuters , bon , je sais pas trop  quoi ca sert  .. part couper bien sr mais quoi


Pose de moquette ?

----------


## sevyc64

Un set de cutter, utiliser en maquetterie, en scrapbooking, ou partout ou il faut dcouper papier, carton lger et matriaux pas trs dur.

Oubli de prciser : L'emplacement vide doit surement correspondre  un manche porte lame plus gros comme sur ce set l : http://manknee3.files.wordpress.com/...jpg?w=128&h=92

----------


## Bovino

> j'ai retrouv cette boite de cuters , bon , je sais pas trop  quoi ca sert


Tiens... je savais pas que Dexter s'inspirait de faits rels...  ::koi::

----------


## Bluedeep

> soit-disant le tout premier auto-radio RDS vendu en france,:


 :8O: 
Ca veut dire qu'il a entre 20 (mini) et 25 ans, l'auto-radio, non ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Ca veut dire qu'il a entre 20 (mini) et 25 ans, l'auto-radio, non ?


1992, si ma mmoire est bonne  ::D:

----------


## Bovino

> Ca veut dire qu'il a entre 20 (mini) et 25 ans, l'auto-radio, non ?





> 1992, si ma mmoire est bonne


Quoi !  :8O: 
Il a 1992 ans ???  ::weird:: 
Je suis pas loin de pas te croire...  ::?: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## ternel

J'ai le mme genre de set de cutters, ca me sert quand je fais des maquettes, pour barber les pices
Ca peut aussi servir aux amateurs de figurines  peindre et  monter, ainsi qu'aux trs rares sculpteurs sur plastique.

----------


## rothen

MDR pour vos remarques  ::ptdr:: 

et merci pour vos infos  ::zoubi:: ..je vais essayer de trouver le manche manquant ..mme si c'est pas gagn  ::?: 

alors comme il y en a qui s'y connaissent ...aux suivants du mme genre 



pour une fois qu'il manque rien  ::mouarf:: ..ca sert  quoi ?  ::roll:: 



bon , ca c'est des pinces ..mais pour pincer quoi ?? 

 

bon , ca je suppose que c'est pour faire des ronds ...mme si je vois pas trop l'utilit  ::calim2:: ..mais bien sr il manque une pice , elle pourrait ressembler  quoi  ::roll:: 
PS pour Yves , tu nous mettras une photo ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> 1992, si ma mmoire est bonne


C'est que je pensais  ::D: 

La fourchette que je donnais tait comprise entre mon premier autoradio RDS (en 93) et l'arrive du RDS en France (87-88).

----------


## shadowmoon

> 


C'est pour "creuser", faire des entailles, dessiner ou autres trucs du mme genre dans de la cire, de la glaise ...




> bon , ca c'est des pinces ..mais pour pincer quoi ??


Dans le mme genre que prcdemment, c'est pour "tirer", et donc donner des formes particulires, du "relief"  de petites surfaces sur un morceau de glaise, de cire ...




> mais bien sr il manque une pice , elle pourrait ressembler  quoi


Il manque tout simplement un "porte mine", appel aussi "critrium". Du coup, a permet de tracer des cercles avec des paisseurs de traits diffrentes en change de mine.

----------


## Nhaps

Le dernier c'est pas un truc vieux, c'est le fidle compas du collgien qui aime la gomtrie  ::):

----------


## ternel

J'ai d'ailleurs le mme qui trone au fond de mon tiroir

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

merci Thomas pour toutes tes explications  ::zoubi::  ...me reste plus qu'a chercher ce qu'il manque  ::?:  par contre je vois pas ce que mon mari voulait faire avec a  :8O:  ...ca sert peut-tre aussi pour faonner du verre en fusion , comme il avait l'intention de se perfectionner en verre ...sinon je vois pas de trop ce qu'il avait l'intention de faire avec  :8O: 



> Le dernier c'est pas un truc vieux, c'est le fidle compas du collgien qui aime la gomtrie


oui , oui , mais nous on avait un crayon d'un cot et une pointe de l'autre , celui-l il a un trou pour mettre autre chose dedans  :;): 

j'ai besoin de vos lumires pour 2 choses 

si vous pouviez me dire ce que c'est :



je pense que ca concerne aussi le verre ...si vous pouviez me  trouver un lien pour que je sche comment m'en servir , ca serait parfait  :;): 

sinon je sais qu'il existe sur internet un moyen de regarder les rues d'un village , de voir les maisons , mais j'arrive pas  trouver , vous pouvez me dire comment faire ::roll:: 

a vous de jouer  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> si vous pouviez me dire ce que c'est :
> 
> 
> 
> je pense que ca concerne aussi le verre ...si vous pouviez me  trouver un lien pour que je sche comment m'en servir , ca serait parfait


Il s'agit d'un chalumeau  verre de type "surface-mix", aliment en oxygne (tuyau bleu) et en autre chose (butane, propane, acthylne .... mais plus probablement butane ou propane ),  voir en fonciton de la connectique bouteille du tuyau rouge.

La temprature maximum dpend du gaz utilis. (plus leve pour le propane que pour le butane).

Le fabricant Nortel  semble spcialis dans ce type de chalumeau.

Mes connaissances toutes fraiches (5 mn  ::aie:: ) sur le sujet (du chalumeau  verre, pas des chalumeaux  oxycombustion au sens large) viennent de l : http://ceraverre.free.fr/page_chalumeau.html

----------


## sevyc64

Et je rajoute que la socit Norten-Mfg, ou Norten Glass semble spcialise dans le travail du verre : http://www.nortelglass.com/
On trouve mme des vido sur youtube




> sinon je sais qu'il existe sur internet un moyen de regarder les rues d'un village , de voir les maisons , mais j'arrive pas  trouver , vous pouvez me dire comment faire


Tu vas sur Google Map, tu affiche la carte du lieu  visiter.
A gauche de la carte, juste au dessus du curseur de zoom, tu as un petit bonhomme orange. Tu prend le bonhomme  la souris, tu l'ammne sur la carte, et, sans lacher le bouton de la souris, tu attend quelques secondes.
Tu vas avoir certaines route qui vont se colorer en bleu. Tu peux poser le bonhomme sur une de ces routes, ton cran va se diviser pour afficher les photos prises par les Google Car sur cette route

----------


## shadowmoon

> ca sert peut-tre aussi pour faonner du verre en fusion , comme il avait l'intention de se perfectionner en verre ...


Pourquoi pas, mais il faut tre assez rapide pour le faire avant que le verre ne durcisse !

----------


## rothen

Merci Franois et Yves pour vos liens  ::zoubi:: 

en ce qui concerne le chalumeau c'est absolument dingue ce que les artistes arrivent  faire ...je sens que ca va me plaire d'essayer  :;):  ..par contre j'ai pas trouv un lien o ils montrent comment s'en servir ...vaut mieux que j'vite de faire a au jug  ::wow:: ..vous pouvez me trouver ca ?  ::roll:: 

sinon pour google map ...trop top  ::ccool:: 

je sens qu'entre les sites de perles et les balades google map je vais pas beaucoup avancer dans mon rangement  ::mouarf:: 

au fait l c'est gnial je me balade dans les rues , mais est-ce qu'on peut aussi voir le village vu d'en haut ? si oui comment ?

----------


## Rachel

> Merci Franois et Yves pour vos liens 
> 
> en ce qui concerne le chalumeau c'est absolument dingue ce que les artistes arrivent  faire ...je sens que ca va me plaire d'essayer  ..par contre j'ai pas trouv un lien o ils montrent comment s'en servir ...vaut mieux que j'vite de faire a au jug ..vous pouvez me trouver ca ? 
> 
> sinon pour google map ...trop top 
> 
> je sens qu'entre les sites de perles et les balades google map je vais pas beaucoup avancer dans mon rangement 
> 
> au fait l c'est gnial je me balade dans les rues , mais est-ce qu'on peut aussi voir le village vu d'en haut ? si oui comment ?


tu as une vue satellite dans google maps  ::):

----------


## Bluedeep

> en ce qui concerne le chalumeau c'est absolument dingue ce que les artistes arrivent  faire ...je sens que ca va me plaire d'essayer  ..par contre j'ai pas trouv un lien o ils montrent comment s'en servir ...vaut mieux que j'vite de faire a au jug ..vous pouvez me trouver ca ?


Va faire un tour  Murano, ou, plus prs,  Biot et tu les verras en pleine action.

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre j'ai pas trouv un lien o ils montrent comment s'en servir ...vaut mieux que j'vite de faire a au jug


Dj comment l'allumer :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZsSSUqs6Nw

Pour le rgler :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQxuSKFZE5k

Enfin, des vidos de dmonstration :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb9PXBSUpEo

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrCnc2imZMw

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AypooAvb10o

[edit] Je viens de voir sur les photos qu'au bout du tuyau rouge tu as un "dtendeur" intgr, c'est donc celui  brancher sur ta bouteille de butane, propane ... ou autre, l'autre tuyau est pour l'oxygne [/edit]

----------


## Auteur

> en ce qui concerne le chalumeau c'est absolument dingue ce que les artistes arrivent  faire ...je sens que ca va me plaire d'essayer  ..par contre j'ai pas trouv un lien o ils montrent comment s'en servir ...vaut mieux que j'vite de faire a au jug ..vous pouvez me trouver ca ? 
> 
> sinon pour google map ...trop top



note : si vous voyez sur google map une maison en cendres c'est Rothen qui a essay son chalumeau  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors:: 


Rothen :  je plaisante  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=AypooAvb10o


Quelqu'un sait en quel matriau est le cylindre autour duquel elle enroule la perle?

J'aurait dit du mtal, mais voyant comment elle le tient  mains nues, j'ai un doute.

----------


## Auteur

sans doute des tiges de tungstne.

----------


## Auteur

> note : si vous voyez sur google map une maison en cendres c'est Rothen qui a essay son chalumeau


5  :+1:  sur mon message  ::ptdr::  

Rothen, tu veux vraiment essayer ce chalumeau ?   ::aie::

----------


## lper

> 5  sur mon message


et 1  :-1:   ::furieux:: 

faut pas embter Rothen... ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

J'avoue qu'il y a une apparition certaine de  :+1:  dans les messages de ce topic, c'est trange, j'ai pas le souvenir que dans les postes precedents il y en est eu autant !

Pour feter ca cliquer sur  :+1:  sur mon post ! 

 ::kiss::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 



> tu as une vue satellite dans google maps


yes trouv ..c'est super  ::ccool::  merci Yannick  ::zoubi:: 



> Dj comment l'allumer :
>  Pour le rgler :
>  Enfin, des vidos de dmonstration :


merci Thomas  ::zoubi::  vraiment gniaux ces liens  ::ccool::  ...faire une perle , je pensais pas que ca prenait tant de temps ..je sais pas si j'aurai la patience d'en faire  ::?:  je crois que je serai plus tente de faire des personnages rigolos avec du verre fondu ...euh enfin si j'arrive  dompter la technique ..c'est pas gagn  ::mouarf:: 




> Quelqu'un sait en quel matriau est le cylindre autour duquel elle enroule la perle?
> 
> J'aurait dit du mtal, mais voyant comment elle le tient  mains nues, j'ai un doute.


je sais pas en quoi c'est , il n'y a rien d'crit dessus , mais c'est un mtal trs dur , il y en a de diametres diffrents et mme certains sont creux ..je sais que c'est dur car comme ils taient avec les autres tubes de verre que je dcoupe pour mettre sur mes bijoux , j'ai essay de faire pareil avec  ::wow:: 

en fait ce matriel l c'tait que pour les perles ...mais ca fait trs chouette aussi sur les bijoux  :;):  je comprends mieux pourquoi les gens trouvent que mes pendentifs ne ressemblent pas aux autres  ::mouarf3:: 

par contre c'est vrai , si elle tient ca  main nues , c'est que ca transmet pas la chaleur ..c'est le cas du tungstne ? 



> 5  sur mon message  
> 
> Rothen, tu veux vraiment essayer ce chalumeau ?





> et 1  
> 
> faut pas embter Rothen...


Ah merci Laurent  ::zoubi::  au moins un inconscient qui me fait confiance  :;):  faut dire qu'il habite loin de moi  ::mouarf:: 

bon je crois quand mme qu'Auteur a raison , faut pas que je fasse ca n'importe comment , j'ai dj sursaut rien qu'au bruit de l'allumage sur la vido  ::mouarf2::  ..du coup soit j'essaye dehors ..soit je trouve un spcialiste pour me montrer ...je vous raconterai ma premire exprience  :;):

----------


## lper

> Ah merci Laurent  au moins un inconscient qui me fait confiance  faut dire qu'il habite loin de moi


 ::zoubi:: 
Enfin loin, tout est relatif !  ::mouarf::  

Fais attention quand mme... ::?:  de pas oublier de nous raconter en dtail avec image  l'appui !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> par contre c'est vrai , si elle tient ca  main nues , c'est que ca transmet pas la chaleur ..c'est le cas du tungstne ?


je ne sais pas. Dans mes recherches ce mtal est rapparu rgulirement :
http://ceraverre.free.fr/faq_perle.html





> Enfin loin, tout est relatif !  
> 
> Fais attention quand mme... de pas oublier de nous raconter en dtail avec image  l'appui !


 ::zoubi::  fais attention  ::): 





> bon je crois quand mme qu'Auteur a raison , faut pas que je fasse ca n'importe comment , j'ai dj sursaut rien qu'au bruit de l'allumage sur la vido  ..du coup soit j'essaye dehors ..soit je trouve un spcialiste pour me montrer ...je vous raconterai ma premire exprience


note : si vous voyez sur google map une fort brler c'est Rothen qui a essay de fabriquer une perle.  ::mouarf:: 
 ::dehors:: 

9  :+1: ...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Nhaps

> .je vous raconterai ma premire exprience


Tout commena  l'aube des annes 70.... :papy:



ce smiley n'existe pas mais aurai t trs reprsentatif de ma tentative de blague

----------


## Auteur

> Tout commena  l'aube des annes 70.... :papy:


je ne pense pas que Rothen faisait allusion  cette premire exprience  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> je ne pense pas que Rothen faisait allusion  cette premire exprience


Je ne veux pas entendre parler de truc en laine !  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

MDR , c'est dingue comme vous arrivez toujours  dvier du sujet  ::ptdr:: mais c'est tant mieux , ca met un peu de gait dans ce post si srieux  ::wow:: 

bon , ca va , pour l'instant mes voisins sont tranquilles ::mouarf::  , j'ai trouv la bouteille carre de propane , mais pas encore la bouteille d'oxygne ...j'ai regard sur internet c'est une grande bouteille blanche ...je devrait bien finir par la trouver  ::mouarf:: 

par contre j'avais trouv ces lunettes 


je pense que vue la couleur ca doit tre pour s'en servir avec le chalumeau non ? 

et j'ai aussi trouv ca 
on dirait aussi une espce de chalumeau non ? 



j'ai pas trop compris , ca marche comme ca , sans le brancher sur autre chose ?  ::roll::  quand on lit , ca fait un peu bombe non ?  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai aussi trouv a :


il y a une bille dans le tube du cot 

j'ai rien compris , ::?:  ca sert  quoi et ca marche comment ??  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Les lunettes sont effectivement des lunettes de protection avec les petits cots qui enveloppent les yeux. La couleur bleu doit tre pour filtrer une certaine lumire, donc oui, probablement  utiliser avec le chalumeau.

Concernant la "bombe", a ressemble effectivement  un petit chalumeau. Pour l'allumer il doit falloir appuyer sur la gchette rouge, le rglage de la flamme se faisant par le bouton rouge au dessus.

Le reste est un humidificateur d'inhalation. C'est utilis en milieu mdical lorsqu'on met une personne sous oxygne pendant une priode relativement longue. Le gaz tant sec, il aurait tendance  desscher les muqueuses du nez et des poumons. On fait donc passer le gaz  travers de l'eau strile pour l'humidifier et donc limiter le desschement.
Quant  la petite bille, elle permet de visualiser, et de rgler avec la molette noire au dessus, la pression du gaz dans le systme. Le gaz arrive par le tuyau marron et ressort par l'embout en haut du flacon sur lequel on relie le masque  oxygne

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quant  la petite bille, elle permet de visualiser, et de rgler avec la molette noire au dessus, la pression du gaz dans le systme.


Le dbit plutt ? en ONB, c'est le dbit qu'on rgle.

----------


## sevyc64

> Le dbit plutt ? en ONB, c'est le dbit qu'on rgle.


l'un tant relativement directement reli  l'autre  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> l'un tant relativement directement reli  l'autre


Certes, mais le petit dbimtre est gradu en L/mn si ma mmoire est bonne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rachel

Rothen ... Berger  ::haha::

----------


## rothen

[SIZE="3"]Bonjour tout le monde !  ::zoubi:: 

Merci Yves  ::zoubi::  pour toutes tes explications  ::ccool:: 

en ce qui concerne l'humidificateur d'inhalation je me demande bien ce que je peux en faire ...ca peut servir  quelqu'un ou je jette  ::roll:: 





> Rothen ... Berger


zut alors ..dcouverte  ::mouarf:: ...eh oui , c'est ma famille qui fabrique ces magnifique trucs  ::yaisse:: 

eh oh ...avant que quelqu'un le croit vraiment , c'est faux bien sr   ::mouarf3::  mais ca aurait pu  ::mouarf:: [SIZE]

----------


## shadowmoon

> en ce qui concerne l'humidificateur d'inhalation je me demande bien ce que je peux en faire ...


C'est utile quand tu faonne des pices de verre au chalumeau pendant un bon moment. Vu que la combustion des gaz avec le chalumeau est incomplte, sans cet humidificateur (reli  un masque), tu va en respirer pas mal, ainsi que tout un tas de poussires et fines particules, issues de la manipulation du verre. 

En utilisant l'humidificateur avec un masque, tu va donc protger tes narines, ta gorge, tes poumons ...

----------


## Auteur

> Je ne veux pas entendre parler de truc en laine !


sssssssssssssssssssssssstr.....  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> sssssssssssssssssssssssstr.....


 ::mouarf::  (j'imagine la scne)... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> C'est utile quand tu faonne des pices de verre au chalumeau pendant un bon moment.  
> En utilisant l'humidificateur avec un masque, tu va donc protger tes narines, ta gorge, tes poumons ...


ah merci Thomas  ::zoubi::  c'a explique ce qu'il faisait avec le matriel verre  :;): 

en tous cas avec tous vos liens gniaux sur le verre , je vais tre bien occupe  ::ccool:: 



> Je ne veux pas entendre parler de truc en laine !





> sssssssssssssssssssssssstr.....


ben si Laurent ...on devrait en parler ..c'est tout  fait de saison  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> ben si Laurent ...on devrait en parler ..c'est tout  fait de saison


 ::ccool::  pour faire grimper l'audimat !  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ah merci Thomas


De rien, ma tante, qui faisait de la restauration d'objets d'art, dont des vitraux, m'a expliqu quelques trucs dans ce domaine, et c'est avec plaisir que je transmet  mon tour ces connaissances.

----------


## lper

Bon week-end en musique !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpXL-V2yAZE"]griefjoy[/ame]

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous avez pass un super WE ...en plus avec le soleil  :;):  

merci Laurent pour ce lien musical , j'ai bien aim le contraste entre les danseurs  ::ccool:: 

ca manquait un peu de musique.. on dirait que  que Guillaume a dsert le poste   ::calim2::

----------


## lper

> merci Laurent pour ce lien musical , j'ai bien aim le contraste entre les danseurs


Coucou  ::zoubi:: ,
en effet, un peu de musique en attendant le retour de Guillaume... ::calim2:: 
Je me suis mis au golf, c'est trop bien de pouvoir profiter du temps comme a :8-): , je ne dirais plus jamais que c'est un sport de feig..., je suis plein de courbatures ce matin !  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Coucou ici !!

Ou je sais a fait un bail mais le boulot a carbure en ce moment. plus le temps de glander sur les forums ralalala!!

Bon rassurez vous je pense toujours que je doit vous mettre des photos de mon chiot (de 4 mois et 11kg) un jour je vous ferais une retrospective lol.

Sinon a va ? le manque de soleil vous dprime pas trop ? (hier dans le Nord il a fait beau a a fait du bien !!)

Bon je retourne bosser !!

----------


## Nhaps

> Sinon a va ? le manque de soleil vous dprime pas trop ? (hier dans le Nord il a fait beau a a fait du bien !!)


Mouais par contre niveau temprature on y est pas encore...

----------


## rothen

> Ou je sais a fait un bail  
> Bon rassurez vous je pense toujours que je dois vous mettre des photos de mon chiot (de 4 mois et 11kg) un jour je vous ferais une retrospective lol.


 ::ptdr::  c'est sr , bientt tu pourras plus dire que c'est un chiot  ::mouarf:: 




> Je me suis mis au golf


tiens c'est marrant , j'avais programm une initiation au golf ce WE ...mais trop dborde , j'ai pas pu y aller  ::?: 
du coup je me suis dit que c'est le destin , faut peut-tre que je me calme un peu pour faire ce sport o on peut mme pas parler  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , comme j'ai dcid de m'attaquer aux  appareils mdicaux , je vais avoir besoin de vous ..en ce qui concernent les rcents , c'est bon , c'est fait ...l c'est les anciens  , plus difficile de trouver   quoi ils servent , s'ils sont encore d'actualit et ventuellement le prix 

pour commencer , un truc que je pensais facile 

ben en fait , en tapant le nom sur internet , j'en ai trouv des quantits, dont une que je me sers en priv , mais pas celle l , d'abord elle est horriblement lourde et visiblement elle doit tre raccorde  quelque chose mais  quoi ? vous arrivez  me trouver a ??

----------


## shadowmoon

C'est une balance spciale   "impdancemtre" qui permet suivre la  mthode de rgime propose par l'entreprise "Insudiet". 

Outre la masse corporelle totale, elle permet de mesure la masse musculaire, la masse graisseuse et aussi, selon les modles la "quantit" d'eau dans le corps.

Le modle que tu as tait / est surtout utilis dans les units mdicales spcialises dans le traitement, souvent de longue dure, des troubles de l'alimentation : anorexie, boulimie, hyperphagie...




> visiblement elle doit tre raccorde  quelque chose mais  quoi ?


C'est surement un cble pour la relier  un ordinateur,dans le but de faire un suivi des mesures faites (courbes de variations, calculs d'carts ...) en utilisant, bien sur, le logiciel adquat (surement fourni avec la balance).

Pourrais-tu nous faire une photo, "de face", de l'embout du cble, que nous puissions voir comment sont fait les connecteurs ? Merci par avance

----------


## gangsoleil

> ben en fait , en tapant le nom sur internet , j'en ai trouv des quantits, dont une que je me sers en priv , mais pas celle l , d'abord elle est horriblement lourde et visiblement elle doit tre raccorde  quelque chose mais  quoi ? vous arrivez  me trouver a ??


Bon, ca doit etre l'ancetre de ca : http://www.tanita.eu/products/catago...-analyser.html

Apres, la connectique ressemble a du PS-2, mais on ne voit pas bien sur la photo  ::): 
Si c'est pas du PS-2, c'est que c'est une connectique proprietaire, et dans ce cas, rien a faire.

Dans tous les cas, ca va etre difficile de faire tourner le logiciel sur une machine moderne... Meme en mode emulation, c'est pas toujours evident.

Tu peux essayer de contacter un revendeur : http://www.tanita.eu/distributor-locator.html

----------


## rothen

> Bon, ca doit etre l'ancetre de ca : http://www.tanita.eu/products/catago...-analyser.html
> 
>  Dans tous les cas, ca va etre difficile de faire tourner le logiciel sur une machine moderne...


je pense pas que cette machine soit une anctre  ::?:  ,  mon avis elle est toujours d'actualit , enfin si j'arrive  trouver tout ce qui va avec  :;): 




> C'est surement un cble pour la relier  un ordinateur,dans le but de faire un suivi des mesures faites (courbes de variations, calculs d'carts ...) en utilisant, bien sur, le logiciel adquat (surement fourni avec la balance).
> 
> Pourrais-tu nous faire une photo, "de face", de l'embout du cble, que nous puissions voir comment sont fait les connecteurs ?


pas facile de prendre l'embout ...il est tout petit



si je me souviens bien il y avait une sorte de petite imprimante qui sortait le papier avec toutes les donnes dessus ..mais je la trouve pas ...comme je sais pas  quoi elle peut ressembler  ::?:

----------


## shadowmoon

> ...comme je sais pas  quoi elle peut ressembler


Peut etre  ca ? 

[ame="http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1440&bih=812&q=imprimante+pour+balance+tanita&oq=imprimante+pour+balance+tanita&gs_l=img.3...1207.40398.0.41213.30.12.0.18.18.0.202.2014.1j9j2.12.0...0.0...1ac.1.8.img.igeorxdvFsI"]imprimante pour balance tanita - Recherche Google[/ame]


Regarder dans les premires images

----------


## gangsoleil

Mea culpa pour le cote ancetre  ::): 

Pour le cable, c'est du S-video, donc c'est relativement standard. Apres, effectivement, l'appareil qui va au bout n'est probablement pas un ordinateur standard, mais bien une machine proprietaire... 
Bon courage pour tes recherches  ::):

----------


## gangsoleil

> Peut etre  ca ? 
> 
> imprimante pour balance tanita - Recherche Google
> 
> 
> Regarder dans les premires images


Si c'est bien ca, ca ressemble furieusement a la TANITA TBF 300

[Edit] Y'a pas une etiquette en dessous avec un nom du genre BF-XXX ou TBF-YYY ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pour le cable, c'est du S-video, donc c'est relativement standard.


Du coup, cette balance peut tre relie  un ordinateur quip d'une carte d'acquisition vido (ou autre connecteur) disposant  d'une entre S Vido, comme celle l,  
ou alors cet adaptateur.

----------


## rothen

> Pour le cable, c'est du S-video, donc c'est relativement standard


oui , oui , c'est bien ca  :;): 




> Peut etre  ca ? 
> 
> imprimante pour balance tanita - Recherche Google


en effet Thomas , je crois bien que c'est a  ::ccool:: 



vu le prix , je vais essayer de trouver ..ca vaut le coup   :;):

----------


## rothen

> Si c'est bien ca, ca ressemble furieusement a la TANITA TBF 300
> 
> [Edit] Y'a pas une etiquette en dessous avec un nom du genre BF-XXX ou TBF-YYY ?


c'est bizarre , j'avais pas vue ta rponse avant de poster la mienne ..mais au moins on est d'accord  :;): 

par contre pas encore trouve pour l'instant ...juste des rouleaux , mais mme pas sre que ca aille dedans  ::?: 

comme indications il y a juste ca sur le cot , mais rien trouv avec  ::?: 


bon , je vais continuer mes recherches  ::mouarf::  ..

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

pas beaucoup le temps de passer sur le forum aujourd'hui , mais quand mme quelque chose qui m'a surprise ce matin en lisant le journal 

5 tonnes de Nutella ont t drobes en Allemagne 

Bon dj qu'est-ce qu'ils peuvent faire d'autant ..et surtout comment une telle quantit peut-elle atterrir sur le march sans tre remarque ?  ::roll:: 

vous avez une ide

----------


## Nhaps

Il faut en faire des crpes pour utiliser ses 5 tonnes de Nutella  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Ou alors une femme qui est en manque de chocolat car elle a un coups de blues  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> 5 tonnes de Nutella ont t drobes en Allemagne ... Bon dj qu'est-ce qu'ils peuvent faire d'autant...vous avez une ide ?


Soit c'est une erreur, soit c'est pour le revendre "sous le manteau" au march noir, soit c'est un acte de "sabotage" de la part d'un grossiste concurrent, soit ...

[edit] Personnellement, je penches plutt pour la revente, vu que c'est le 3me vol du mme genre, au mme endroit, et en l'espace d'un an. Avant ce vol, ce sont plusieurs tonnes de caf et 20 palettes de boissons nergisantes ( peu prs35 000 cannettes) qui ont disparues.

Vu que le(s) coupable(s) n'ont toujours pas t arrt(s), je pense  une bande organise, avec, peut tre, un complice en interne. [/edit]




> ...et surtout comment une telle quantit peut-elle atterrir sur le march sans tre remarque ?


C'est facile de l'couler en se faisant passer pour un ngociant en produits alimentaires et le revendre en lots de 500 kg, ou 1 Tonne, ou ...

----------


## Alvaten

> Ou alors une femme qui est en manque de chocolat car elle a un coups de blues


Ca me fait penser  ce sketch  ::): 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEtE3v5ZF4Y"]Jeremy Ferrari : Couples divorcs contraints de rester ensemble - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

Merci Alvaten  ::zoubi:: 
super sympa ta vido , j'ai bien ri ...ca m'a fait du bien car trier le mdical niveau moral pour moi c'est pas le top  ::calim2::  mais bon , faut bien que je me dcide  le faire 

alors est-ce que vous pouvez me trouver des liens pour cet appareil ?



 voir ce qu'il manque et  quoi ca peut servir

----------


## Auteur

Si je ne me trompe pas cet appareil est un lectrocardiographe, il sert  mesurer l'activit cardiaque (galvanomtre mdical).

----------


## lper

coucou, 

pour s'chauffer avant le week-end  :8-): 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpDK9yYZjQE"]Happy[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KOaT1vdLmc"]C2C - FUYA (official video) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rothen

Waouh ..ca a chou 2 fois  cause de la maintenance  ::cry::  ..esprons que ca sera la bonne , dj que je suis  la bourre  ::mouarf:: 



> Si je ne me trompe pas cet appareil est un lectrocardiographe, il sert  mesurer l'activit cardiaque (galvanomtre mdical).


merci Auteur  ::zoubi::  mais j'ai essay de trouver des choses sur internet avec "galvanometre medical " mais je suis pas sre que ca soit ca ..pourquoi il y aurait autant de boutons ? et j'ai pas trouv non plus le genre de fiche qui allait dedans  ::calim2:: 

merci Laurent pour tes chansons  :;): , juste survoles l car prise par le temps mais les couterai ce WE , en tous cas elles sont originales  :;): 

sinon dans le journal cet article aujourd'hui 


certains s'en souvienne ? j'avais parl de lui a une poque en disant qu'avec de la volont on pouvait raliser son rve :;): 

en tous cas la mise  l'eau de son bateau avait pour moi t vraiment un temps fort 

je vais essayer de vous mettre quelques photos  :;): 






yes, ca a l'air de marcher ce coup ci  ::ccool::  impressionnant non ??  :;): 

qui reconnait la belle blonde  cot du capitaine ? 



les autres photos ...ce soir  :;):

----------


## Rachel

http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/ac...s-est-a-vendre

je t'ai devanc Rothen  ::oops::

----------


## rothen

MDR Yannick ..mais il me semble que mon post est avant le tien non  ::lol:: 

en tous cas , les grands esprits se rencontrent  ::mouarf:: 

mais moi c'est en life na !  :;):

----------


## lper

> qui reconnait la belle blonde  cot du capitaine ?


Maud Fontenoy, elle est trs mimi. ::ccool:: 
Il a l'air trs intime en tout cas le capitaine avec elle non ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> qui reconnait la belle blonde  cot du capitaine ?


rothen ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Maud Fontenoy, elle est trs mimi.
> Il a l'air trs intime en tout cas le capitaine avec elle non ?


Pure quelle culture people lper.  ::aie:: 

Dsol je viens pas trop ces temps-ci, pas le temps.  ::oops::

----------


## rothen

> rothen ?


oh que c'est gentil ManusDei ::love::  bon , dans le temps c'est sr ,je me demande mme si j'tais pas plus mignonne  ::mouarf:: 




> Maud Fontenoy, elle est trs mimi.
> Il a l'air trs intime en tout cas le capitaine avec elle non ?


oui Laurent , c'est bien elle  ::ccool::  en tous cas c'est quelqu'un d'adorable , en plus super sympa  :;): 

l ils taient proche , mais juste pour la photo , c'tait la marraine du bateau , c'est elle qui a cass la bouteille de champagne sur la coque , mais en fait elle avait t invite par le maire

voil d'autres photos 



ca , ca m'avait marque  l'poque ..la taille des personnes par rapport au bateau , ca surprend non ?  ::lol:: 

il y avait un monde fou partout



une seule s'en foutait compltement  ::mouarf:: 



j'en ai fait aussi de l'interieur du bateau ..grandiose ..des cabines offertes par des bateaux de croisire .. mais je les ai pas retrouves ,je vous les mettrai plus tard 

alors je mets une dernire photo de celui qui a t au bout de ses rves , un de ces tres passionnant ...et passionn  :;):  que j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer ,

 surtout ce jour l , riche en motions pour lui ...un super souvenir pour moi  :;):

----------


## Rachel

> MDR Yannick ..mais il me semble que mon post est avant le tien non 
> 
> en tous cas , les grands esprits se rencontrent 
> 
> mais moi c'est en life na !


c'trop inzuste

----------


## lper

> Pure quelle culture people lper.


Alors l et vue que c'est la priode je prfre avouer avoir trich. ::oops:: 

Il est trognon le minou ! ::love::

----------


## Auteur

> merci Auteur  mais j'ai essay de trouver des choses sur internet avec "galvanometre medical " mais je suis pas sre que ca soit ca ..pourquoi il y aurait autant de boutons ? et j'ai pas trouv non plus le genre de fiche qui allait dedans


Pour les fiches ce sont sans aucun doute ce que l'on appelle des fiches bananes de 4mm. Par convention rouge = borne (+) et noir = borne (-).  Il y a autant de boutons sans doute parce que pour raliser un ECG, il faut prendre des mesures sur plusieurs endroits du corps :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89lectrocardiographie

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: ..j'espre que vous avez pass un super WE ..le mien top de chez top  ::ccool:: ...en plus avec le soleil  :8-): 




> Pour les fiches ce sont sans aucun doute ce que l'on appelle des fiches bananes de 4mm. Par convention rouge = borne (+) et noir = borne (-).  Il y a autant de boutons sans doute parce que pour raliser un ECG, il faut prendre des mesures sur plusieurs endroits du corps :
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89lectrocardiographie


des fiches comme ca j'en ai des quantits , comment je vais trouver celles qui vont avec l'appareil  ::?:  ..ce qui me chagrine aussi c'est que l il n'y a pas de papier pour enregistrer l'electro cardiogramme   ::?:  je sais vraiment pas ce que je vais faire de cet appareil  ::calim2:: 

aujourd'hui , une identification un peu spciale  ::mouarf:: 

je suis en train de lire un ouvrage hautement scientifique  ::yaisse::  et je viens de voir cette affirmation :




> la distance comprise entre l'extrmit de l'index d'un homme et la base de la paume de sa main correspond  la longueur de son sexe en rection


comme je n'ai pas assez de cobayes sous la main pour vrifier  :;):  et que vous tes tous entrain de regarder sur la votre  ::mouarf2:: comme je suppose vous vous connaissez sous cet angle  ::mouarf::  ..est-ce que vous pourriez me dire si c'est un ouvrage srieux ..que je peux continuer  lire ou pas  ? ben oui , faut toujours s'instruire dans la vie  ::ange::

----------


## ManusDei

Je connaissais et c'est approximatif, au mieux.

----------


## shadowmoon

> la distance comprise entre l'extrmit de l'index d'un homme et la base de la paume de sa main correspond  la longueur de son sexe en rection 
> 			
> 		
> 
> est-ce que vous pourriez me dire si c'est un ouvrage srieux ..



 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  

Si le reste est  lavenant de cette phrase, cet ouvrage est aussi srieux que je suis pape ou prsident de la rpublique...

 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 


Merci pour cette drlerie  ::D: 


Sinon, plus srieusement, mme si a fait plus de 100 ans que les asiatiques se penchent su la question, aucune tude scientifique n'a pu conclure sur lexistence d'un lien entre une valeur anatomique quelconque et la taille du pnis, peu importe qu'il soit au repos ou en rection.

----------


## Loceka

> vous tes tous entrain de regarder sur la votre


Comme la plupart d'entre nous lis dvp essentiellement au boulot, de dote que ce soit le cas.  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Comme la plupart d'entre nous lis dvp essentiellement au boulot, de dote que ce soit le cas.


elle parlait de la main ^^

En ce qui me concerne c'est  peu prs a, oui....

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est  peu prs a


Moi aussi,  5 cm prs  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Moi aussi,  5 cm prs


C'est balaise 5cm prs.... Tu as de si petites mains ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Bon , alors je pense que certains ont vrifi a en soire  ::mouarf:: 

il y a d'autres rponses ? 

car pour l' instant c'est mitig ..c'est quand mme important de savoir a , surtout si c'est vrai , ca ouvre des perspectives  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Perso, j'avais pas l'impression d'avoir de si grandes mains, mais pourtant ....

Loin d'tre fiable comme mthode pour moi.

----------


## lper

> Bon , alors je pense que certains ont vrifi a en soire


ben je prfrerai que que tu vrifies par toi mme !  ::mouarf::  Be careful j'ai fais du Hand.. ::aie:: 
 ::yaisse::

----------


## Deadpool

> ben je prfrerai que que tu vrifies par toi mme !  Be careful j'ai fais du Hand..


 :8O: 

Et bien, c'est du joli vos conversations en ce moment.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Et bien, c'est du joli vos conversations en ce moment.


Oui je trouve que le thme de dpart a un peu drap... ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

bon, je tempre un peu mon propos d'hier : je pensais que c'tait  peu prs a pour moi mais d'aprs ma copine la main est plus petite (croyez bien que si elle m'avait dit l'inverse je n'aurais pas pris la peine de corriger, hein  :;):  )

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui je trouve que le thme de dpart a un peu drap...


Non non, on est toujours dans l'identification de "matriel".

----------


## Nhaps

Ah bon c'est comme ca ?

Moi je pensais que c'tait la longueur de l'avant bras....et ca me paraissait plus ou moins correct. 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## ternel

D'aucuns demanderaient ce qu'on appelle la base de la paume..., et de quel ct on la considre (ct pouce ou ct tranchant).

Et aussi de quel ct du mat il faut mesurer, parce que la base est en pente

La mesure pourrait en tre grandement influe.

Sur ces considrations, je vous souhaite une bonne journe

----------


## Auteur

> des fiches comme ca j'en ai des quantits , comment je vais trouver celles qui vont avec l'appareil  ..ce qui me chagrine aussi c'est que l il n'y a pas de papier pour enregistrer l'electro cardiogramme   je sais vraiment pas ce que je vais faire de cet appareil


 partir du moment o elles font 4mm (c'est du standard) c'est bon. Par contre  l'autre extrmit je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il peut y avoir, de quoi fixer une lectrode peut-tre. Sans doute quelque chose de ce genre l : http://www.cardiostore.fr/ecg-repos/...-pression.html 
Je n'ai trouv aucune information sur cet appareil (je crois que l'entreprise qui le fabriquait n'existe plus). Je ne suis pas sr que l'on puisse y connecter une imprimante.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

MDR  ::ptdr::  par vos commentaires , j'ai ador  :;): 

ce qui me rassure aussi c'est que plusieurs se sont sacrifis pour faire avancer la science ...ils ont quand mme du mrite  ::mouarf:: 

pour rester dans le mme ordre d'ide ..mais en plus soft  :;): 



pas sympa les nanas quand mme non ? ..qui d'entre vous sert le petit dj au lit   ::mouarf:: 

PS : merci Auteur pour tes recherches  ::zoubi:: , un vrai casse tte de trier la mdecine  ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

> pas sympa les nanas quand mme non ? ..qui d'entre vous sert le petit dj au lit


[troll]Loul pas moi, pas envie d'avoir une feignasse de femme qui passe sa vie au lit, il y a du mnage, la cuisine, les courses  faire
[/troll]

----------


## sevyc64

> pas sympa les nanas quand mme non ? ..qui d'entre vous sert le petit dj au lit


Pas moi, je suis contre !

Le lit et plus gnralement la chambre ne sont pas fait pour y manger. Chaque chose  sa place !

----------


## Deadpool

> pas sympa les nanas quand mme non ? ..qui d'entre vous sert le petit dj au lit


Moi je l'ai fais quelquefois pour mon ex ( la dernire en date).  :8-): 

Et en ce moment je suis seul donc non je ne m'apporte pas le petit djeuner au lit...  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Pas moi, je suis contre !
> 
> Le lit et plus gnralement la chambre ne sont pas fait pour y manger. Chaque chose  sa place !


Bah, je suis sr qu'il y a quelque chose que tu la laisse manger dans le lit  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Bah, je suis sr qu'il y a quelque chose que tu la laisse manger dans le lit


Oui, enfin elle ne mange pas, elle goute, s***, le**** seulement. Parce que si elle y met les dents, a va juste pas le faire longtemps  ::aie:: 


Enfin a remonte  un bail quand mme maintenant

----------


## Invit

> 


exiter, c'est un anglicisme qui vient d'"exit"...

----------


## lper

Evian limine Paris ! ::yaisse::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Evian limine Paris !


???  ::koi:: 

T'inquite pas, a va bien se passer.... Tu vas aller avec les gentils messieurs en blanc, ils vont t'amener dans un joli endroit o tu vas pouvoir vacuer ton stress....

 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> ???


http://www.sports.fr/football/coupe-...-paris-600644/

----------


## Deadpool

> http://www.sports.fr/football/coupe-...-paris-600644/


Pure, faut que Paris fasse gaffe en championnat, parce que sinon a sent encore l'anne blanche en terme de titre.

----------


## lper

Je ne suis pas trop le foot mais bon c'est historique quand mme pour ma petite ville bien qu'ils jouent  Annecy mais alors en voyant le match hier, j'ai un ptit coup de gueule contre ces joueurs de Paris qui  mon avis n'taient vraiment pas  la hauteur de leur rmunration. Je plains Ancelotti de devoir grer cette clique de multimillionnaires, ils ont vraiment une attitude de  ::vomi:: sur le terrain !

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne suis pas trop le foot mais bon c'est historique quand mme pour ma petite ville bien qu'ils jouent  Annecy mais alors en voyant le match hier, j'ai un ptit coup de gueule contre ces joueurs de Paris qui  mon avis n'taient vraiment pas  la hauteur de leur rmunration. Je plains Ancelotti de devoir grer cette clique de multimillionnaires, ils ont vraiment une attitude de sur le terrain !


Il n'est pas non plus aid par son directeur sportif.
Je cite les mots de Leonardo lors de la dfaite contre Reims :




> "Il faut dire la vrit. Peut tre que nous ne sommes pas faits pour jouer ce type de matchs. On a cr une quipe pour jouer plus l'Europe que le championnat."


Sous-entendu : On s'en bat de jouer contre ces quipes de m**** nous ont est des cadors, on prfre jouer contre les grandes quipes europennes. 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: ..j'ai bien aim vos remarques  ::ccool:: 




> Oui, enfin elle ne mange pas, elle goute, s***, le**** seulement. Parce que si elle y met les dents, a va juste pas le faire longtemps :aie


 ::mouarf3:: c'est vrai que vous tes fragile de ce ct l ...un moment d'inattention ..et on casse notre jouet  ::mouarf:: 




> Evian limine Paris !


 ah tu vois ...fallait y croire  :;): 




> Sous-entendu : On s'en bat de jouer contre ces quipes de m**** nous ont est des cadors, on prfre jouer contre les grandes quipes europennes.


 a force d'tre ridicule devant de petites quipes sans moyens j'espre que ces stars beaucoup trop payes pour moi et qui souvent se croient suprieures  ::?:  vont tombes de leur pidestal...si chacun y met du sien , ca devrait finir par arriver , quand on voit ce qui tourne  ce sujet sur internet  :;): 

sinon ,  ct de toutes ces horreurs deux trucs sympas dans le journal ..mais avant je voudrais rendre hommage au courage de ce chauffeur de bus qui s'est sacrifi pour sauver la vie de ses passagers ..pour moi ca c'est un geste qui mriterait d'tre plus mis en avant  :;): 

les trucs sympa : l'ambulancier entrain de faire une crise cardiaque , sauv par son patient qui a pris le volant pour l'emmener a l'hpital le plus proche ...et aussi ce clin d'il de la chance pour cette femme de 40 ans qui a gagn 500.000  la franaise des jeux , 4 jours aprs s'tre retrouve au chmage sympa ca non ?  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

> et aussi ce clin d'il de la chance pour cette femme de 40 ans qui a gagn 500.000  la franaise des jeux , 4 jours aprs s'tre retrouve au chmage sympa ca non ?


Ben moi j'arrive  447 jours de chmage (et fin de droit bientt), je rclame les 223 millions qui me sont du !

----------


## Lady

Coucou ici!!

a va ? vous supporter les yoyo de la mto?




> les trucs sympa : l'ambulancier entrain de faire une crise cardiaque , sauv par son patient qui a pris le volant pour l'emmener a l'hpital le plus proche ...et aussi ce clin d'il de la chance pour cette femme de 40 ans qui a gagn 500.000  la franaise des jeux , 4 jours aprs s'tre retrouve au chmage sympa ca non ?


J'avais vu le premier (a c'est pass dans ma rgion).
Pour le 2eme si a c'est pas un coup de pouce du destin pour lui dire de monter son entreprise ...

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

juste pour vous dire que je ne vous abandonne pas mais  partir d'aujourd'hui et jusqu'a mercredi j'ai un WE marathon full amis 



alors en attendant vous tes libres sur ce post  :;): ..ouais , mais pas trop de btises quand mme  ::mouarf:: 

Bon WE  tous  ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

J-9  ::whistle::

----------


## Lady

> J-9


Pour le viaduc ?

----------


## Auteur

> Pour le viaduc ?


non... Quel viaduc d'ailleurs ?  ::koi::  
Dans 8 jours, le 30 avril, je fte mes 9 ans sur dvp  ::aie:: 

je sais tout le monde s'en fout  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Dans 8 jours, le 30 avril, je fte mes 9 ans sur dvp


Que 9 ?
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> non... Quel viaduc d'ailleurs ?


Le viaduc du 1er, sans doute.

Beaucoup prfreront probablement le pont du 8/9 mai, trs intressant cette annes (sauf pour les patrons)

----------


## Lady

> Le viaduc du 1er, sans doute.
> 
> Beaucoup prfreront probablement le pont du 8/9 mai, trs intressant cette annes (sauf pour les patrons)


le viaduc c'est la total du 1er au 10 (ce que fait mon mari) moi je ne fait que le pont ...

Mince j'ai loupe mes 10 ans moi !!!

----------


## ManusDei

> J-9


Tu m'offres une Ferrari ? J'en ai vu une bien (enfin, j'imagine qu'elle est bien)  129 000 chez un concessionnaire au coin de la rue.

----------


## Auteur

> Que 9 ?


comme t'es vieux  ::mrgreen:: 




> Tu m'offres une Ferrari ? J'en ai vu une bien (enfin, j'imagine qu'elle est bien)  129 000 chez un concessionnaire au coin de la rue.


Demande  Rothen je crois qu'elle en a toute une collection.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par ManusDei
> 
> 
> Tu m'offres une Ferrari ? J'en ai vu une bien (enfin, j'imagine qu'elle est bien)  129 000 chez un concessionnaire au coin de la rue.
> 
> 
> Demande  Rothen je crois qu'elle en a toute une collection.


En mme temps c'est normal : elle vit dans un chteau...  ::P:

----------


## ManusDei

Entre la vie de chteau et la collection de voitures, je me demande si son vrai nom de famille n'est pas Fillon  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: ...dborde par mon WE ...et on arrive dj au prochain  ::mouarf2:: 



> Dans 8 jours, le 30 avril, je fte mes 9 ans sur dvp


En 9 ans , qu'est-ce qui a chang sur dvp ? tu parlais de super dlires dans le temps ,  ton avis pourquoi c'est plus pareil ? 
Question aussi pour Lady , comme ca fait 10 ans pour toi .. :;):  il y en a d'autres "anciens"  ::roll:: 



> Tu m'offres une Ferrari ?





> Demande  Rothen je crois qu'elle en a toute une collection.


pas de souci , laquelle tu veux ?? 

 

bon , faut aimer le rouge bien sr  ::wow::

----------


## Lady

Hello !! 

Moi je pourrais pas trop rpondre. Quand je me suis inscrite j'tais  la fac et je ne venait ici que pour poser des questions de temps en temps (quand je relis ces postes a me fait peur  ::mouarf:: ).
 Y a que depuis que je bosse que je viens plus pour lire / rigoler avec les sujets de la taverne et que 1 ou 2 ans que je participe vraiment.

----------


## Lung

Il y a 10 ans, il y avait autant de trolls. Mais, ce n'tait pas les mmes auteurs que maintenant.

 :;):

----------


## Auteur

Sur le chat, c'tait pas triste non plus certains soirs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> 


 ::vomi::

----------


## Auteur

@Deadpool 
il y a ce modle si cela te tente :
http://humourtop.com/images-insolite...l#.UXkhv0rikcU

----------


## rothen

Bon deadpool visiblement on n'a pas les mmes gouts  ::mouarf::  ...tu aimes quoi en voiture ? ::roll:: 

Super ton lien Auteur  ::ccool:: ..faudra que j'y retourne ce soir sinon je vais rien faire de la journe  ::mouarf:: 

pour le Chat c'est vrai j'y allais au dbut , l ca fait un bout de temps que j'y suis pas retourne ..c'est toujours sympa ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> tu parlais de super dlires dans le temps,  ton avis pourquoi c'est plus pareil ?


Le millnium lover, Miss Dvp2007, l'arne du temps ou elle tait encore frquente ... que de bons souvenirs

Dommage que la plupart des personnes concernes n'crivent plus dans la taverne... 

 ::piou::  ::piou::  ::piou:: 

Pour avoir une ide de la "splendeur" passe du la taverne, le mieux est de fouiller dans les archives.

----------


## ManusDei

> pas de souci , laquelle tu veux ??


Je veux la jolie rouge, l.

----------


## Loceka

> l'arne du temps ou elle tait encore frquente


L'arne c'est pas le meilleur exemple quand mme... Et puis a existe encore plus ou moins, il suffit de faire un tour dans le forum Actualits.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> @Deadpool 
> il y a ce modle si cela te tente :
> http://humourtop.com/images-insolite...l#.UXkhv0rikcU


 ::lol:: 




> Bon deadpool visiblement on n'a pas les mmes gouts  ...tu aimes quoi en voiture ?



Certainement pas les ferraris qui reprsente pour moi le summum de la vulgarit beauf italienne.  ::twisted:: 

Non, moi dans la mme gamme de prix, je prfre les voitures anglaises, genre Aston Martin. Ca c'est de la caisse!  ::D: 




> L'arne c'est pas le meilleur exemple quand mme... Et puis a existe encore plus ou moins, il suffit de faire un tour dans le forum Actualits.


Voire mme le forum Politique.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

> Certainement pas les ferraris qui reprsente pour moi le summum de la vulgarit beauf italienne. 
> 
> Non, moi dans la mme gamme de prix, je prfre les voitures anglaises, genre Aston Martin. Ca c'est de la caisse!


+1
Sinon, en italienne, j'aime bien aussi les maserati qui se rapproche un peu de l'lgance discrte des aston martin.

----------


## shadowmoon

Voici la voiture mes rves, elle commence  dater, mais je trouve que sa ligne est un mlange russi d'lgance et de sportivit : la jaguar XJ 220

----------


## Lady

Hello !!

Moi la voiture de mes rves nexiste pas. En effet le premier critre serait un coffre avec le mme mcanisme que le sac de Mary Poppins !! (... Ca c'est un critre de mre de famille !!)

Sinon a une poque je flashais sur une Subaru mais je sais plus laquelle. (C'tait avant d'tre mre et aussi avant d'avoir mon permis lol).

----------


## rothen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

je sais pas pour vous mais moi je suis passe en quelques heures d'une superbe journe d't ,  une horreur pluvieuse ::?:  oui , normal , on arrive au WE  ::mouarf:: 



> je prfre les voitures anglaises, genre Aston Martin. Ca c'est de la caisse!


moi je les trouve un peu trop classiques  :;):  mais j'en aime quand mme certaines 


et en dteste d'autres 






> +1
> Sinon, en italienne, j'aime bien aussi les maserati qui se rapproche un peu de l'lgance discrte des aston martin.


il y en a  que j'aime aussi  :;): 



eh oui , ca se ressemble  :;): 




> Voici la voiture mes rves ..un mlange russi d'lgance et de sportivit : la jaguar XJ 220


trs belle bte 

mais il y a comme une ressemblance non  :;): 






> Sinon a une poque je flashais sur une Subaru mais je sais plus laquelle.


euh ..la Subaro , surtout bleue et pleine de flash clignotants , je prfre viter  :;): mauvais souvenir  ::mouarf:: 



> Pour avoir une ide de la "splendeur" passe du la taverne, le mieux est de fouiller dans les archives.


super ton lien  ::ccool::  , pas encore tout lu videmment , mais c'est pour ca que je suis si en retard ce matin  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

> je sais pas pour vous mais moi je suis passe en quelques heures d'une superbe journe d't ,  une horreur pluvieuse oui , normal , on arrive au WE


Ah bah non, tu n'as rien suivi...
Mercredi, c'etait le debut de l'ete.
Jeudi, c'etait la fin de l'ete.
Vendredi, c'est l'automne.

Tout est parfaitement normal donc.  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

oui , t'as raison ...d'ailleurs j'ai trouv ca  :;): 




bon WE  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## Rachel

Alors ce week-end ?  ::D:

----------


## ternel

Mouill

----------


## gangsoleil

> Mouill


Pas mieux.

----------


## Lady

bah non chez nous il tait changeant mais j'ai vu le soleil !! (Pour une fois que Lille a un temps meilleurs que le reste j'en profite !!)

Et mme que Meteo France prvois un temps correct mercredi pour la big mega braderie qui doit se tenir l ou j'habite (Sur les sites ddi sa annonce 1800 exposants ... on verra dans la vrai vie !)

----------


## Nhaps

> bah non chez nous il tait changeant mais j'ai vu le soleil !! (Pour une fois que Lille a un temps meilleurs que le reste j'en profite !!)
> 
> Et mme que Meteo France prvois un temps correct mercredi pour la big mega braderie qui doit se tenir l ou j'habite (Sur les sites ddi sa annonce 1800 exposants ... on verra dans la vrai vie !)


c'est pas en septembre la braderie ?  :8O:

----------


## Rachel

> c'est pas en septembre la braderie ?


si si, Mais le grand Lille c'est aussi Roubaix , Tourcoinq ...

----------


## Auteur

bienvenue  Rachel dans cette discussion pique 
 ::lahola:: 

J'espre que tu as tout suivi depuis le dbut  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> bienvenue  Rachel dans cette discussion pique 
> 
> 
> J'espre que tu as tout suivi depuis le dbut


Prenom Yannick 
Sexe : Feminin

WTF  :8O: 




> si si, Mais le grand Lille c'est aussi Roubaix , Tourcoinq ...


A ok, je savais pas, merci  ::):

----------


## sevyc64

> Prenom Yannick 
> Sexe : Feminin
> 
> WTF


Yannick est un prnom mixte mme s'il est vrai que l'on a plus l'habitude de le connaitre masculin.

Mais  bien regarder Rachel n'est pas une nouvelle, elle est intervenue au moins 66 fois dans cette discussion  :;):

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

dsole de vous abandonner en ce moment mais hyper dborde par des dmarches administratives ..je trouve qu'on a trop de paperasses en France  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon pour Rachelle effectivement on le ou la  ::roll::  connaissait sous Yannick  ...ca a un rapport avec la dernire loi vote  ::lol::  ...

finalement , c'est il ..ou elle  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

> Sinon pour Rachelle effectivement on le ou la  connaissait sous Yannick  ...ca a un rapport avec la dernire loi vote  ...
> 
> finalement , c'est il ..ou elle


C'est le chevalier d'Eon !!!!!

Oui la grande braderie est en septembre mais en plus de a les braderies en gnral sont une vrai spcialit ici. Rien que dans ma ville (qui n'est pas Lille) y en a 8 dans l'anne.

----------


## Rachel

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> dsole de vous abandonner en ce moment mais hyper dborde par des dmarches administratives ..je trouve qu'on a trop de paperasses en France 
> 
> Sinon pour Rachelle effectivement on le ou la  connaissait sous Yannick  ...ca a un rapport avec la dernire loi vote  ...
> 
> finalement , c'est il ..ou elle


oui c'est bien moi, mais aucun rapport avec la loi  ::lol:: 
mais homme ou femme, c'est un secret  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> Prenom Yannick 
> Sexe : Feminin
> 
> WTF


C'est un trans, hier il/elle avait le symbole "homme", aujourd'hui j'ai remarqu que a avant chang (et du coup j'ai regard le nom et j'ai eu la mme raction que toi ^^)

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est le chevalier d'Eon !!!!!
> 
> Oui la grande braderie est en septembre mais en plus de a les braderies en gnral sont une vrai spcialit ici. Rien que dans ma ville (qui n'est pas Lille) y en a 8 dans l'anne.


C'est quoi ta ville Lady, que je vienne te stalker !  ::weird:: 




> C'est un trans, hier il/elle avait le symbole "homme", aujourd'hui j'ai remarqu que a avant chang (et du coup j'ai regard le nom et j'ai eu la mme raction que toi ^^)


Encore une enigme, aprs Rothen voila Rachel ! Photo photo !

----------


## Lady

> C'est quoi ta ville Lady, que je vienne te stalker !


hh va chercher o y a une braderie demain et tu pourra rduire ta recherche  une liste de ville.

----------


## Nhaps

> hh va chercher o y a une braderie demain et tu pourra rduire ta recherche  une liste de ville.


Sur la premiere page de google il y a que Lille-Sud et Saint Andr  ::calim2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Une simple recherche Google image sur "yannick inizan" donne la rponse homme ou femme  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> Une simple recherche Google image sur "yannick inizan" donne la rponse homme ou femme


Je renvoie les roses au fleuriste  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

> Une simple recherche Google image sur "yannick inizan" donne la rponse homme ou femme


 Bonne ide Magic  ::ccool::  du coup on a mme la vraie photo  :;):   ca t'est venu comment cette ide de rachelle Yannick ??

bon , du coup j'ai tap Rothen ...alors , je vous rassure , je ne suis pas footballeur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> du coup j'ai tap Rothen ...alors , je vous rassure , je ne suis pas footballeur


Alors peut-tre que tu nous as cach ton vritable pseudo... ce serait pas un autre "t"  la place du "h" ?  ::P:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

En faisant une recherche sur son image de profil on tombe s'aperoit que c'est une chanteuse d'une mission (genre  la recherche de la nouvelle star mais je ne me souvient plus laquelle) qui s'appelle Rachel jesaispluscomment (oui, oui, on voit l'intrt que je portes  ces missions  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## rothen

loceka tu penses au site gore non ?? 

 c'est sr c'est pas moi , j'arrive mme pas  regarder les images ...beaucoup trop sensible pour a  ::mouarf:: 

Magic tu parles de l'image de profil de Rachel ?? enfin Yannick  :;):  c'est vrai c'est peut-tre un pseudo qui lui permet de faire autre chose ..diffrent de l'informatique  :;):

----------


## Rachel

> En faisant une recherche sur son image de profil on tombe s'aperoit que c'est une chanteuse d'une mission (genre  la recherche de la nouvelle star mais je ne me souvient plus laquelle) qui s'appelle Rachel jesaispluscomment (oui, oui, on voit l'intrt que je portes  ces missions  )


changement de pseudo, en pensant  cette chanteuse  ::):

----------


## lper

> changement de pseudo, en pensant  cette chanteuse


t'appelles a une chanteuse, moi je trouve qu'elle gche un peu le morceau dsl... ::?:

----------


## Auteur

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de le faire hier, donc je le fais aujourd'hui...

Bon anniversaire  mon compte dvp, il a 9 ans !  ::yaisse3::  ::yaisse2:: 

 ::lahola::

----------


## Alvaten

> moi je trouve qu'elle gche un peu le morceau dsl


Je prfre aussi l'original, aprs c'est une question de gots  ::): 

Sinon bon anniverssaire le compte d'Auteur  ::king::

----------


## rothen

AUTEUR 


 

Eh oui ...9 ans c'est pas rien :;): 

et comme c'est la tradition pour tous , ce brin de muguet 



il n'y a plus qu' esprer que ca marche  :;):

----------


## Loceka

> loceka tu penses au site gore non ??


Tout  fait.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !

J'ai failli oublier de vous le dire  ::oops:: 



en fait une dizaine de jours ... vous de deviner ce que je vais faire  :;): 

je viendrai vous faire un coucou de temps en temps pour voir si vous tes sage  ::mouarf:: 

bonne semaine  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## Loceka

> vous de deviner ce que je vais faire


Ca implique de s'accrocher  un lustre ?

----------


## gangsoleil

La belle est partie, donc plus personne ne cause ?

----------


## sevyc64

libre  toi de relancer le dbat.

Enfin l, avec le we  rallonge, a risque de pas prendre  ::D:

----------


## lper

Rendez-vous a l Europa Park !!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> Rendez-vous a l Europa Park !!


Moi j'y retournerais bien.  ::(:

----------


## lper

> Moi j'y retournerais bien.


T'as le bonjour du Silver Star...  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est vrai qu'elle tait cool notre Rid de l'poque, que deviennent-ils tous ? Un coucou a Linele... :;): 

Evian en finale de la coupe de France  :8O: , c'est tentant de monter  Paris bientt... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

Faites une recherche sur youtube avec le terme "kingda ka" : c'est le nom d'une montagne russe....

Puis regardez "kingda ka rollback"  ::whistle::

----------


## Loceka

Ouais, les RID sont passes de mode on dirait  ::(:

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est vrai qu'elle tait cool notre Rid de l'poque, que deviennent-ils tous ? Un coucou a Linele...


Aucune ide, j'ai plus du tout de nouvelles.  ::(: 

Bon je suis plus sur Paris faut dire.





> Evian en finale de la coupe de France , c'est tentant de monter  Paris bientt...


4-0, en plus, a ne souffre d'aucune contestation.  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

Hello

Pour moi Europapark = Silver Star et Milka (Ils vendent des tablettes dans des formats qui existent mme pas en France)

Maintenant faut que j'attende que ma fille fasse 1m40 pour y retourner T T. Mais bon  priori contrairement  son pre vu comment elle kiffe qu'on la secoue dans tout les sens ce sera une fan de montagne russe comme moi! J'ai hte !!

----------


## Alvaten

Vous me donnez envie d'y aller, j'adore le sylver star et le blue fire. 

Par contre le chocolat Milka, bof bof, pour moi il est ecoeurant. En plus c'est un chocolat industriel qui essaie de se faire passer insidieusement pour Suisse alors qu'il ne l'est pas ... (il est fait en Allemagne)

Vous en trouverez d'ailleur pas beaucoup dans nos magasin  ::): 

Ca me rappel une image :

----------


## Auteur

Du chocolat Milka avec des noisettes entires ?  ::salive::

----------


## ManusDei

> Du chocolat Milka avec des noisettes entires ?


Corrig.
Il n'y avait pas un smiley qui vomissait, sur le forum ?

----------


## Lady

> Du chocolat Milka avec des noisettes entires ?


Je prfre quand mme le cote d'or au lait quand il s'agit d'y mettre des noisettes.

Moi chez Milka ce que j'aime c'est la couleur (ma couleur prfr le mauve !!) et la vache. (Dont j'ai la peluche ^^)

----------


## Nhaps

> Je prfre quand mme le cote d'or au lait quand il s'agit d'y mettre des noisettes.
> 
> Moi chez Milka ce que j'aime c'est la couleur (ma couleur prfr le mauve !!) et la vache. (Dont j'ai la peluche ^^)


Moi ce que je prefere chez milka....

C'EST LA MARMOTTE QUI MET LE CHOCOLAT DANS LE PAPIER D'ALU ! 


mais bien sur....

----------


## gangsoleil

Bon, alors lorsque vous parlez de chocolat, merci de parler de vrai chocolat. Donc exit le milka plein de cochonneries, et faites place au vrai chocolat suisse, que fabriquent Caillet (Frigor pour n'en citer qu'un) ou Camille Bloch (Torino s'il ne fallait en garder qu'un).

Non mais.

----------


## sevyc64

Moi je citerais Lindt. 

Bien que d'origine suisse l'usine et le sige social franais est  quelques dizaines de km de chez moi. C'est plus la suisse mais les pyrnes, mais c'est toujours la montagne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> 4-0, en plus, a ne souffre d'aucune contestation.


Encore 4-0  ::ccool:: , mais alors quel but !  :8O: 



Miam le chocolat suisse, ma motivation que j'y travaille... ::aie::  (finit la saison des ptits oeufs de pques ::calim2:: ).

----------


## Rachel

le Stade Brestois...  ::cry:: 
Mais bienvenue  Nantes & Guimgamp

----------


## Alvaten

> Caillet


C'est Cailler mais je vois que tu sais reconnaitre le bon chocolat suisse  ::): 

Sinon Lindt, ca dpend des tablette ils ont aussi des unise hors de suisse.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

voil aprs un priple de prs de 4000 kms en voiture je suis de retour ..avec une coupe  :;):  ...une photo sur la route  ::mouarf::  et un constat amiable d'un qui a trouv le moyen de me rentrer dedans en se garant  ::(:  

bon , malgr tout j'ai pass de superbes moments  ::ccool:: 

et vous , quoi de neuf ?  ::roll::  je trouve que ca n'a pas beaucoup boug pendant mon absence 

une identification de matriel pour vous occuper pendant ce long WE...enfin si vous avez rien de mieux  faire videmment   ::mouarf:: 



il n'y a aucune inscription dessus ...la seule chose dont je sois sre , c'est que c'est mdical 

bonne chasse  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Un tire bouchon !  ::):

----------


## gangsoleil

> Un tire bouchon !


Pour un petit bouchon alors...

Mais un tire-bouchon medical, je ne connais pas encore.

----------


## The_Sorrow

Hello,

une seringue de chirurgien dentiste ?
L'aiguille est amovible puisqu'elle est  usage unique il me semble, et l elle est absente.

----------


## Lung

Un clystre ?

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## gangsoleil

> une seringue de chirurgien dentiste ?


Plus plausible que le tire-bouchon  ::):

----------


## Rachel

> Un clystre ?


le clystre de la chambre jaune  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> une seringue de chirurgien dentiste ?
> L'aiguille est amovible puisqu'elle est  usage unique il me semble, et l elle est absente.


Il n'y a pas de graduation donc cela m'tonnerait que cela soit une seringue...
*[edit]*Finalement je crois que tu es dans le vrai, il faudrait regarder de l'autre ct.
*[/edit]*

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Il n'y a pas de graduation donc cela m'tonnerait que cela soit une seringue...
> *[edit]*Finalement je crois que tu es dans le vrai, il faudrait regarder de l'autre ct.
> *[/edit]*


Dans mes douloureux souvenir, il y mettait une capsule  dosage pr-tabli.  ::aie:: 
Mais le doute est permis en effet.

----------


## ternel

Ca correspond assez bien, avec la barre de droite sur la paume et la barre centrale qui semble ergonomise pour l'index et le majeur.

----------


## sevyc64

Je confirme la seringue pour dentiste, en tapant "seringue dentiste" sous google images, on trouve des choses trs trs similaires.

Par contre je serais bien incapable de dire comment est celle de mon dentiste, probablement que je ferme les yeux au moment de la piqure  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

un tire bouchon ?? l vous me vexez ...c'est quand mme le genre de chose que je reconnais facilement  ::mouarf:: 

je suis alle taper la seringue de chirurgien dentiste sur Google ( en passant coucou a "The_Sorrow" qui est nouveau sur ce fil non ? ) , effectivement il y a des choses similaires , par contre sur l'objet que j'ai impossible de mettre une seringue , pas de cavit , c'est un plastique semi mou  comme un bouchon au bout mais qu'on ne peut pas enlever  ::?:  ...donc  mon avis c'est pas c 

bon , l vous avez jusqu' mardi pour trouver...

en attendant je souhaite  tous 

UN SUPER WE 

et si possible un temps plus clment , car l en Lorraine c'est l'horreur  ::?:  enfin si on tait en janvier ou fvrier , ca passerait mieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

The_Sorrow a raison c'est une seringue  carpules pour l'anesthsie.

----------


## rothen

> The_Sorrow a raison c'est une seringue  carpules pour l'anesthsie.


 Coucou Auteur   ::zoubi:: 

non , mme s'il y a une ressemblance , le dispositif d'un ct tant le mme , ce n'est pas a ...impossible de mettre une aiguille dedans , ni une capsule avec du liquide ...il y a comme des vis au milieu de l'appareil qui tournent mais impossible de les dsolidariser  ..l'appareil devrait marcher tel quel ou alors il manque un morceau  ::roll::

----------


## The_Sorrow

Coucou rothen, vi je suis nouveau sur le fil que j'ai honteusement squatt en voyant l'objet !  ::mrgreen:: 
Du coup si ce n'est vraiment pas a, je suis du (mais soulag) mais je reste perplexe.
a sert  dboucher une artre ?

Allez, bon week-end pluvieux (car ici, a tombe  verse aussi) !

----------


## Auteur

Rothen, tu es sre qu'il n'y a rien de grav sur cette pice ? Sur les poignes ? Une marque ou une rfrence ?

----------


## rothen

dingue ce temps quand mme  ::?:  hier soleil et tshirt ,aujourd'hui pluie et froid , on peut tre que dglingue par ce genre de temps  ::cry:: 


> Coucou rothen, vi je suis nouveau sur le fil que j'ai honteusement squatt en voyant l'objet ! :


pas de souci , au contraire , tout le monde est bienvenu sur ce fil et plus j'aurai d'aide , mieux a sera  :;): 



> Rothen, tu es sre qu'il n'y a rien de grav sur cette pice ? Sur les poignes ? Une marque ou une rfrence ?


non , j'ai mis mes lunettes  ::mouarf::  , je l'ai retourn dans tous les sens , il n'y a rien du tout dessus  ::?: 
demain j'ai un mdecin qui fait des mdecines parallles qui doit venir m'aider dans mon tri , il saura peut-tre ce que c'est  ::roll:: .. moins qu'un de vous trouve avant  :;): 
ce qui est sur ca agit comme la seringue de chirurgien dentiste sauf qu'a la place de l'aiguille il y a un bouchon plastique semi mou ...dj a doit faire moins mal  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

Une seringue d'hystrographie ?

----------


## rothen

> Une seringue d'hystrographie ?


 C'est vrai que ca y ressemble aussi beaucoup 





mais il n'y a pas le systme vis au milieu , ni le bouchon du bout  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Tu n'as pas un autre klystron dans ton grenier ? a au moins c'tait plus facile  deviner  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Tu n'as pas un autre klystron dans ton grenier ? a au moins c'tait plus facile  deviner


MDR  ::lol::  ...c'est vrai qu'en trouvant le klystron , le genre de truc introuvable  ::mouarf:: , tu m'avais pate  ::ccool::

----------


## ternel

La partie conique suivie d'un pas de vis me fais penser  un systme de serrage pour embout interchangable, comme on peut trouver sur les perceuses et visseuses

L'embout caoutchouc peut-il tre enlev?

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

encore chez moi un dbut de semaine bien tristounet ct temps ::?:  ...vraiment ras le bol  ::cry:: 




> L'embout caoutchouc peut-il tre enlev?


pas russi  enlever l'embout sur le premier , par contre j'en ai trouv un 2me 

sur celui l l'embout s'enlve ...mais juste pour tre chang je pense  :;):  par contre la il y a crit "UNION BROACH " , j'ai retrouv l'image sur internet ...mais avec un texte visiblement en chinois , enfin pour moi  ::mouarf::  ...vous pouvez russir  avoir d'autres renseignements ??

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'ai besoin de vous ..je devrais vendre un appareil qui s'appelle DDFAO , j'ai trouv des liens sur internet , mais nulle part une ide du prix , ni ce qui compose l'appareil , il doit srement comme dab me manquer des morceaux  ::(:  ..est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me trouver c ??

----------


## ternel

DDFAO est un sigle signifiant "dpistage et diagnostic fonctionnel assist par ordinateur". Cherche la marque du produit, et son nom (genre Detector5000), sans ca, ca va tre difficile de faire une estimation.

ps: merci Notre-ami--tous

----------


## Auteur

Finalement ces instruments c'est quoi ?

----------


## rothen

Coucou Auteur ! ::zoubi:: 

si tu parles des " tire -bouchons " , j'ai la rponse depuis aujourd'hui o j'ai rencontr 2 mdecins de mdecine parallle ..en fait m'en souvenais plus mais c'est quelque chose de super quand tu as une vertbre dplace ...tape Activator Instrument sur notre ami  ::mouarf::  google et tu le trouves ..je vais le garder et apprendre  m'en servir , a devrait m'tre utile  :;):

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

bon ,l a force de trier et de remuer le reste du matriel mdical , j'ai plus du tout le moral  ::cry::  mais j'ai au moins russi  retrouver tout ce qui concerne le DDFAO , doc comprise 

pour les curieux de choses particulires   ::mouarf:: 

c'est celui-l que j'ai :


et on visualise sur l'cran de l'ordi

 quelqu'un d'entre vous connait ce genre d'appareil ?

----------


## lper

coucou,
2 petits extraits du film le grand soir avec Poelvoorde en punk vraiment impayable  ::mouarf:: 




et Dupontel toujours gal  lui mme ::ccool:: 




Bon week-end  tous !

----------


## rothen

Merci Laurent  ::zoubi:: 

mme si j'ai pas trop compris l'humour du 2eme  ::?:  , ( euh comme je veux pas mourir idiote  ::mouarf::  celui qui a compris peut me l'expliquer ?? ) 

j'ai ador le premier  ::lol::  ..

ah ca m'a fait du bien de rire  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> Merci Laurent


Avec plaisir  ::zoubi:: 




> mme si j'ai pas trop compris l'humour du 2eme  , ( euh comme je veux pas mourir idiote  celui qui a compris peut me l'expliquer ?? )


Oui dsol, faut avoir vu le dbut pour bien comprendre le personnage(et aimer ce genre de film), c'est de l'humour noir, il pte un cable et tente de se suicider en s'immolant par le feu, personne ne lui prte attention dans le supermarch mme quand il hurle "justice" et tout ce qu'il arrive  faire c'est de bien se brler aprs avoir dclench les alarmes anti-incendie.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

commencer la semaine sous un super soleil , vraiment trop top  ::ccool:: 

ca y est j'ai fini de trier le mdical et vendu une partie dont cet appareil ancien trs spcial qui va intresser les curieux 



il permettait grce a du papier photo de visualiser l'aura ..et de soigner aussi ..pour ceux que ca intresse allez sur notre ami  ::lol::  et tapez "effet Kirlian " je suis sre que beaucoup vont dcouvrir  :;): 

bien sr  l'poque on a fait pas mal d'exprience avec cet appareil , celle qui m'avait le plus marque c'est qu'aprs avoir pris une feuille sur un arbre , l'avoir coupe en 2 et mis une moiti sur l'appareil , sur la photo la feuille tait entire , dingue non ?? 
alors vos rflexions sur ce genre d'appareil ??  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

J'en avais entendu parler... 
Notamment parce que j'coute (entre autres) un groupe nomm Kirlian Camera.

----------


## rothen

> J'en avais entendu parler... 
> Notamment parce que j'coute (entre autres) un groupe nomm Kirlian Camera.


Coucou Magic  ::zoubi:: 

C'est dingue le hasard quand mme  :;):  suis alle voir sur internet apparemment il y a un rapport entre leur nom et le principe de l'aura  :;): 

Bon , demain je ne serai pas avec vous , 2 de mes amis viennent m'aider  trier les outils ..alors , ceux qui trouveront pas  quoi ils servent ...ca sera pour vous ::mouarf::  ..a partir de mercredi ..jeudi ..tchez d'tre en forme  ::lol:: 
PS  je ne vois pas la photo avec l'aura ..c'est  cause de mon ordi super rducteur  ::roll::  ou vous la voyez pas non plus ??

----------


## sevyc64

Une photo ? Ou a ?

----------


## Lady

> Une photo ? Ou a ?


J'allais dire un variant : "Quel photo ?"

(Hello hello ici !)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Coucou Magic 
> 
> C'est dingue le hasard quand mme  suis alle voir sur internet apparemment il y a un rapport entre leur nom et le principe de l'aura 
> 
> Bon , demain je ne serai pas avec vous , 2 de mes amis viennent m'aider  trier les outils ..alors , ceux qui trouveront pas  quoi ils servent ...ca sera pour vous ..a partir de mercredi ..jeudi ..tchez d'tre en forme 
> PS  je ne vois pas la photo avec l'aura ..c'est  cause de mon ordi super rducteur  ou vous la voyez pas non plus ??


Oui, oui ils ont tir le nom de l'appareil  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZsdu-snSTk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZsdu-snSTk[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

Je passe en coup de vent, histoire de vous faire une bise  tous... pas trop le temps de venir dire des btises en ce moment.

----------


## Lady

> Je passe en coup de vent, histoire de vous faire une bise  tous... pas trop le temps de venir dire des btises en ce moment.


a sent les exams de fin d'anne !!

----------


## Nhaps

> a sent les exams de fin d'anne !!


LOL mme pas je profite simplement du soleil....  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, beaucoup de boulot en dbut de semaine, l ca commence  aller mieu  :;):

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

effectivement on ne voit pas la photo de l'appareil Kirlian avec visualisation de l'aura , alors je vous la remets 


j'ai aussi besoin de vous car j'ai un pb que j'arrive pas rsoudre ..j'ai vendu le DDFAO , mais mme si on a reussi  mettre le logiciel , on ne peut pas faire les mesures ..j'ai cr comprendre qu'il manque un dongle vert pour qu'il marche ..en vert j'ai trouv ca 




mais en regardant sur internet avec le numro j'ai peur que ca soit autre chose  ::?:  vous confirmez ?

si c'est le cas  quoi pourrait ressembler le dongle du DDFAO ??

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je ne sais pas  quoi ressemble le dongle pour le DDFAO mais ce que tu montres l permet de brancher une prise USB sur un port PS/2. 
C'est notamment utilis pour brancher des claviers (ou souris) rcents (donc en USB) sur des machines un peu vieilles qui ne dtectent pas les ports USB au dmarrage et n'acceptent donc les claviers que sur les ports PS/2.
A ma connaissance les ports PS/2 ne servent que pour les priphriques type clavier ou souris mais je peux me tromper, je vais donc laisser d'autres personnes confirmer ou infirmer ce que je viens de dire

----------


## rothen

meri Magic  ::zoubi:: 

j'ai bien peur que tu aies raison ..ca serait donc  pas le dongue recherch  ::cry:: 

d'autres confirment ??

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

Je confirme que le truc vert, c'est un convertisseur USB vers PS/2 pour clavier. Ceux pour souris etaient violets (meme si tu peux mettre n'importe lequel n'importe ou), car la prise souris des cartes-meres etaient violettes (et celles du clavier etaient vertes, vous etes trop fort, mais vous ne gagnez rien).

Le dongle du DDFAO ressemble tres probablement a une clef USB, ou quelque chose du genre. Du moins c'est a ca que ressemblent la plupart des dongle.
Une piste qui pourrait t'aider, c'est de savoir quelles sont les prises libres existant sur le DDFAO : si tu n'en as qu'une, alors c'est que c'est la que se branche le dongle, et donc tu sais quelle est la tete du connecteur que tu recherches. Si tu en as 3 ou 4 differentes, c'est sur que ca aide moins.

----------


## sevyc64

je confirme moi aussi, mais je confirme pas gangsoleil.

L'adaptateur vert est pour la souris, d'ailleurs on voit une souris en srigraphie sur la premire photo.
Pour le clavier c'est l'adaptateur violet  :;):

----------


## rothen

merci pour vos rponses  ::zoubi:: 

donc j'ai pas de chance , c'est pas le dongue  ::cry:: 

faut vraiment que je le trouve ..sans a l'appareil ne pourra pas marcher  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

peut-tre rest branch derrire un ordinateur ?

----------


## Lung

> j'ai aussi besoin de vous car j'ai un pb que j'arrive pas rsoudre ..j'ai vendu le DDFAO , mais mme si on a reussi  mettre le logiciel , on ne peut pas faire les mesures ..j'ai cr comprendre qu'il manque un dongle vert pour qu'il marche


DDFAO :  a date de quelle poque ?




> Le dongle du DDFAO ressemble tres probablement a une clef USB.


Ca pourait aussi ne pas tre de l'USB.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ca pourait aussi ne pas tre de l'USB.


C'est pour ca qu'il y a les phrases d'apres...

----------


## rothen

> peut-tre rest branch derrire un ordinateur ?


malheureusement non  ::cry::  ..s'il tait sur un que j'ai vendu , il a t retir , mais mis o ?? j'ai fait aussi toutes les pochettes d'ordi , en ai trouv un autre mais pas le bon ...en plus chercher sans savoir vraiment comment il est , c'est beaucoup plus dur ..j'ai lu a quelque part qu'il devait tre vert , mais bon , mme pas sre  ::?: 




> DDFAO :  a date de quelle poque ?


comme il a eu un autre appareil encore plus performant aprs celui-l , je pense qu'il doit avoir 8- 10 ans 

en tous cas c'est rageant de savoir que sans ce "petit truc " presque impossible  trouver , cet appareil ne pourra plus servir  ::cry:: 

si j'ai le temps je vous mettrai encore aujourd'hui une photo d'une " chose"  identifier  ::):

----------


## Auteur

> comme il a eu un autre appareil encore plus performant aprs celui-l , je pense qu'il doit avoir 8- 10 ans 
> 
> en tous cas c'est rageant de savoir que sans ce "petit truc " presque impossible  trouver , cet appareil ne pourra plus servir


Dans ce cas le dongle devrait ressembler  ceci :
http://buildingskb.schneider-electri...725/V4_LPT.png
qui se branche sur le port parallle.

----------


## rothen

merci Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

c'est pas du tout ce genre l que je cherchais  ::?: 

ca m'ouvre d'autres horizons  ::): ...je vais croiser les doigts  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Alors, si ton appareil date, on va dire  la louche, d'avant le dbut des annes 2000, le dongle sera certainement de la forme indiqu par Auteur (port parallle ou port imprimante)

Si ton appareil date de ces 3-4 dernires annes (approximativement aussi), il y a de fortes chances qu'il soit sous forme USB, comme une cl.

Entre les 2, a peut-tre l'un ou l'autre.

----------


## rothen

Coucou Yves  ::zoubi:: 

j'ai la date de l'appareil , il est du 28 novembre 2005 

alors ?? plus l'un , plus l'autre ??  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Hum, 2005. 

Ca peut tre de l'usb, dj  cette poque l. 
Mais il est fort possible que ce soit encore du port parallle.

Je dirais 70% pour du port parallle 30% pour du port usb  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Belle finale ( part les commentaires journalistiques) et bravo aux bordelais plus entreprenant face  ETG qui a su revenir quand mme 2 fois au score, bonne chance  eux pour la suite en Europa Ligue !

----------


## Auteur

@lper : de quoi tu parles ? C'est du matriel  identifier et tu nous donnes a sous forme de charade ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

un peu fatigu hier soir  ::fou:: 
Pour une fois qu'il se passait quelque chose  Evian, y avait une bonne ambiance devant le match malgr la dfaite, c'est dingue d'arriver  encourager un grand cran... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Pour une fois qu'il se passait quelque chose  Evian, y avait une bonne ambiance devant le match malgr la dfaite, c'est dingue d'arriver  encourager un grand cran...


Coucou Laurent  ::zoubi::  ..ouais mais vu les commentaires c'tait quand mme une belle finale , Evian est  chaque fois revenu  la marque , normal d'tre excit derrire son cran ..surtout quand on a le sang chaud  ::mouarf:: 

Pour Auteur et Yves  ::zoubi::  je suis tombe sur un article ou ils disent que 


> l'appareil est livre avec une cl USB ( verte ) indispensable pour faire les mesures


donc ca ressemblerait plus  un dongle qu' un port parralle non ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour Auteur et Yves  je suis tombe sur un article ou ils disent que  
> donc ca ressemblerait plus  un dongle qu' un port parralle non ?


Ben non, c'est pas un dongle sur port parallle, c'est un dongle sur port usb,  priori. Donc a ressemble  une cl USB, verte  priori, c'est ce qui est dit. _Mais cela n'empche pas qu'elle est pu tre livre d'une autre couleur suivant les stocks dont disposait le fabricant et que la doc soit pas  jour._

----------


## rothen

fausse joie  ::cry::  je viens de trouver a 



mais a a l'air d'tre une simple cl de stockage  ::?:  

ou on peut mettre d'autres donnes dessus quand c'est une cl qui va avec un appareil prcis ??

----------


## sevyc64

Difficile  dire. 

Certains dongles sont des dispositifs bien spcifiques, d'autres peut-tre effectivement avoir une partie stockage comme une cl usb.

Mais certains fabricant appellent dongle, une vulgaire cl usb avec des fichiers spcifiques dessus, comme un fichier de licence par exemple.

Le seul moyen c'est de regarder ce qu'il y a sur la cl, et ventuellement l'essayer avec l'appareil, pour voir s'il la reconnait.

----------


## rothen

oui , je crois que le mieux ca va tre que je rcupre l'appareil , ca va tre plus facile pour vrifier les cles que je trouve, de toutes faons j'ai pas encaiss le CB

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

dsole de vous avoir abandonns  ::?:  mais je suis archi dborde avec le tri du bricolage , heureusement que j'ai eu des copains pour m'aider  :;):  bon , c'est loin d'tre fini vu qu'il y a des pices partout  rassembler , mais au moins dj j'y vois plus clair 

l personne  trouv ce que c'est ,  quoi ca sert ou si ca fait partie d'un appareil .. 
 1ere

2eme

3eme 

alors  vous de jouer  ::P:

----------


## sevyc64

Premire, je sais pas ...

Deuxime, il faudrait une marque, un modle, une inscription quelconque pour avoir une ide. a pourrait ressembler  un gnrateur d'ultrasons pour loigner les nuisibles.

Ce qui me fait dire que , bien que ceux que j'ai vu jusqu' maintenant n'taient pas du tout comme a, la premire photo pourrait tre des sortes de piques  positionner sur les bords de fentres et murs pour empcher les oiseaux (pigeons et corneilles notamment) de se poser et viter qu'ils abiment les murs avec leur fientes.


Pour la troisime phot, je pars  la recherche d'un chat pour lui donner ma langue !

----------


## Auteur

Il n'y a pas des inscriptions sur ces objets ? Pour le 3me on dirait une sorte de piston.

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

C'est drole comme jeu  ::D: 

Donc pour le second, ca ressemble effectivement a un petit haut-parleur. La diode devant pourrait effectivement faire penser a un HP ultra-son (ou infra-basse, mais il faudrait qu'il soit beaucoup plus gros) : la diode s'allume lorsque le HP emet (puisque tu n'entends pas les ultra-sons).

Pour le premier, le truc anti-pigeon est pas mal.

Pour le 3eme, la partie "mobile" du truc de droite semble actionner un mecanisme a l'interieur... Tu as essaye de le bouger voir si ca fait quelque chose ?

----------


## Lady

Hello,

Le 2eme je pense que ceux d'avant sont proche de la vrit.

J'aimerais bien des photos sous d'autres angles pour les 2 autres: Genre a quoi ressemble le dessous du 1
et la 3 voir de plus prt le mcanisme, Y a t'il un trou au bout du truc noir ou c'est juste un gros bouchon ect ...

----------


## ternel

Le premier peu aussi ressembler  des points d'accroches pour rouleau de cable/corde.

----------


## sevyc64

> Le premier peu aussi ressembler  des points d'accroches pour rouleau de cable/corde.


Ouais, mais non. 
Les pointes sont quand mme relativement saillantes et acres, pour des points d'acroche, elles risqueraient d'abimer les cordes.

Les tranches extrieures des pointes, celles qui seraient censes retenir les cordes, sont quand mme trs droites et ne doivent pas retenir grand chose.

Perso, en voyant le premier, je m'tais imaginer, pourquoi pas, un genre de support pour canne  pche ou quelque chose du genre. Mais avec le double, surtout tel que les "V" sont positionns je ne vois pas l'utilit.

J'ai parl aussi de dispositif anti oiseaux mais j'ai un doute. Ceux-ci sont gnralement bien plus lgers avec des pointes en tige mtalliques bien plus longues.


Quant au 3me objet, on pourrait penser (il faudrait le voir sous d'autres angles)  un tuyau avec l'anche d'un orgue d'glise !
MAis je crois que je m'gare, l!

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
dsole , j'tais absente hier toute la journe 



> C'est drole comme jeu


MDR gangsoleil ..c'est le but de ce poste  ::mouarf:: 

je vais essayer de faire une synthse de vos ides et rflexions par objet 
pour le 1er , je ne pense pas que ca soit pour les oiseaux , pas assez pointu ..et je me suis dit qu'on pouvait aussi peut-tre le mettre de l'autre cot

dans ce cas on pourrait poser quelque chose dessus  ::roll:: 
en ce qui concerne le 2me , ca pourrait tre de l'ultra son car la lumire rouge s'allume , a intervalle rgulier ..mais on entend quand mme quelque chose ..
avec une loupe j'ai russi  lire les trucs minuscules derrire , en plus noir sur noir  ::?: 



> buzzer frequency 30 000-40 000 hz
> time interval 5 s
> NO (ou NG ) 05020A


par contre il n'y a aucun trou o on pourrait rajouter quelque chose dessus 

en ce qui concerne le 3eme je crois Yves que tu as trouv 


> un tuyau avec l'anche d'un orgue d'glise


j'en ai jamais  vu de prs mais je sais que mon mari a construit  dans sa jeunesse un orgue d'glise avec un copain ..de plus l'air a l'air de passer en bas , mme si on n'arrive pas enlever le fond , en haut il y a un trou et la tige bouge , voir photo plus haut ...vous confirmez que c'est ca ?? 
ca en ferait un de rsolu  ::ccool::

----------


## gangsoleil

> dans ce cas on pourrait poser quelque chose dessus 
> en ce qui concerne le 2me , ca pourrait tre de l'ultra son car la lumire rouge s'allume , a intervalle rgulier ..mais on entend quand mme quelque chose ..
> avec une loupe j'ai russi  lire les trucs minuscules derrire , en plus noir sur noir 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				buzzer frequency 30 000-40 000 hz
> ...


La frequence audible moyenne de l'etre humain varie de 20Hz a 20 000 Hz. Plus la frequence est elevee, plus le son est aigu.
 En deca, on parle d'infra-basses, ou infra-sons, et au-dela, on parle d'ultra-sons.
Dans ce cas, tu as bien un emetteur a ultra-sons, qui emet des frequences entre 30 000 et 40 000 Hz a intervalle de 5 secondes.

----------


## rothen

OK .

.mais ca sert  quoi ??  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

C'est un rpulsif.
C'est un son dsagrable pour les animaux qui eux, contrairement  l'humain, entendent certains ultra sons.

A ces frquences l, c'est un appareil pour faire fuir tout ce qui est rongeurs, souris, rat, musaraignes, mais aussi surement chauve-souris, furets, fouines, etc...

C'est un appareil qui revient  la mode, parfois sous le nom de anti-martres, car, depuis quelques annes, les matriaux utiliss dans les durites et isolants des cbles lectriques des voitures ont tendance  attirer les rongeurs qui les prennent pour des choses comestibles. Il est de moins en moins rare,  la campagne, de se retrouver en panne par une durite bouffe par une souris, ou un court-circuit lectrique avec des fils rongs.


Concernant tes objets en formes de "V", ne seraient pas, tout simplement, des supports pour poser les tuyaux d'orgue le temps de les travailler ?

----------


## Lady

Eh bien je dirais bingo pour le tuyau d'orgue !!

Voici une petite illustration trouv :

http://www.ikonet.com/fr/ledictionna...gue-128591.jpg

http://orgue.volutes-abstruses.com/i...entstuyaux.jpg

C'est une peu petit mais moi je dirais que c'est celui qui s'appel voix humaine (?? si j'arrive a bien dchiffrer)

----------


## rothen

> A ces frquences l, c'est un appareil pour faire fuir tout ce qui est rongeurs, souris, rat, musaraignes, mais aussi surement chauve-souris, furets, fouines, etc...
> merci pour cette explication trs claire  
>  Il est de moins en moins rare,  la campagne, de se retrouver en panne par une durite bouffe par une souris, ou un court-circuit lectrique avec des fils rongs.
> effectivement j'ai lu plusieurs articles la dessus dans les journaux  
> 
> Concernant tes objets en formes de "V", ne seraient pas, tout simplement, des supports pour poser les tuyaux d'orgue le temps de les travailler ?non , non , c'est sr c'est pas a , c'est pas de la mme poque du tout , l'orgue c'est trs ancien , je pense qu'il a gard cette pice en souvenir ..je pencherai plutt pour sa priode " verre " mais je vois pas trop  quoi ils penvent servir





> Eh bien je dirais bingo pour le tuyau d'orgue !!
> C'est une peu petit mais moi je dirais que c'est celui qui s'appel voix humaine


 Merci Lady pour les liens ..c'est tout  fait a ...
ah vous tes quand mme dous  ::ccool:: 

comme on est vendredi soir , je souhaite  tous 

UN SUPER WE 

 lundi   ::coucou::

----------


## rothen

Euh ..que je vous raconte ma dernire de blonde  ::mouarf:: 

en rangeant le matriel de mon mari, j'ai pris a pour une rampe de lumino thrapie ...


bon ben j'en ai profit pour me faire une sance pour remonter le moral ...mauvaise ide lol ::?:  ...quelqu'un sait ce que c'est ??

bon , moi oui maintenant parce qu'un acheteur d'autre chose l'a reconnu  ::zoubi::  ..juste pour voir si j'aurais mieux fait de vous faire l'identifier  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Hum une rampe de tube actiniques (tube UV), moi je connais a sous le nom dune insoleuse.

a sert, en lectronique,  raliser des circuits imprims.

Attention, si c'est bien a, donc des tubes UV, ne pas regarder la lumire a peut bruler les yeux

----------


## rothen

Tout  fait Yves  ::ccool::  c'est bien  ..j'aurais mieux fait de vous demander   ::?: 

pour le reste trop tard , j'ai des squelles , comme un gros coup de soleil dans le visage et les yeux qui coulent depuis 2 jours ... ::cry:: 

en fait je sais que depuis ce matin que ca vient de a ...meri Frderic  ::zoubi::  ca m'vite d'en remettre une couche  ::?: 

je suis vraiment une vraie blonde  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Aie !!! Tu es rest longtemps devant ?

Je te conseille de voir un mdecin ainsi qu'un ophtalmo si en plus tu as gard les yeux ouverts, il y a des risques de brulures irrversible de l'oeil.

D'ailleurs, sauf si c'est une fabrication maison, sinon la boite n'aurait pas du fonctionner en gardant le couvercle ouvert.

----------


## rothen

euh oui ...j'avais les yeux devant  ::?: 

 je l'ai faite il y a 2 jours , ca explique aussi surement mon mal de crane , moi qui n'ai jamais mal  la tte ..pour les yeux si ca continue de couler j'irai voir un ophtalmo  :;): 

par contre c'est pas une fabrication maison 


mais elle fonctionne ouverte , c'est d'ailleurs comme ca que la personne l'a reconnue ..

bon , on verra ...je suis pas  l'article de la mort non plus  :;):  et j'ai peut-tre tout simplement eu une insolation  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

> pour les yeux si ca continue de couler j'irai voir un ophtalmo


Moi, je te conseille d'aller en voir un dans tous les cas, "au cas ou" comme on dit. Dans tous les cas, bon retablissement, sans mal au crane si possible !

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

euh mon WE s'est "presque " bien pass ..juste failli finir aux urgences  ::mouarf:: 

En fait hier j'ai trouv le moyen de faire une belle chute  la marche  laquelle je participais  , c'est le genou qui a le plus morfl et le secouriste qui m'a soigne voulait  tout pris que j'aille aux urgences ...mes amis m'ont dit que c'tait  le destin et que du coup je pourrais aussi voir pour mes yeux  :;):  ..

J'ai tudi la chose , mais aprs reflexion j'ai refus ..c'est vraiment pas mon truc  ...pas envie qu'on me fasse faire prise de sang ou vaccin ttanos alors que j'ai pas fait ce genre de chose depuis une ternit ...mais je suis quand mme alle  la pharmacie ...et l j'ai pour tout ..les yeux ..les paupires ...le genou ...et la tte ..et la tte ... ::mouarf:: 

Bon , avec tout  , ca devrait le faire ... plus de gym ou de zumba pendant un bout de temps  cause du genou ..mais ct UV c'est beaucoup mieux  :;):  ..et puis on sait jamais avec l'insoleuse j'ai peut-tre imprim un truc bien dans mon cerveau de blonde  ::mouarf:: 

Et vous , votre WE ? ca c'est bien pass ??  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Hello

Samedi ma fille n'a pas voulu faire de sieste de toute la journe (alors que la maman en aurait bien fait une ...) et Dimanche vide grenier avec ma fille. Je lui ai acheter un petit poney  1 euro et comme elle tait avec moi le monsieur lui en a donne un deuxime comme quoi mme si c'est fatiguant de l'emmener (je la porte plus souvent qu'elle ne marche et elle fait 10kg quand mme) a vaut le coup (lol)
Par contre elle avait un peu la crve et me la refiler. Hier j'tais totalement casser (malade + courbature due au vide grenier) et en prenant ma temprature hier soir 39 ... Mais l ca va un peu mieu (dj j'ai plus la gorge en feu et gonfl et ca c'est cool)

Bon et puis Rothen: crme solaire cran total tout l't histoire de contre balanc la perte de capital soleil.

----------


## rothen

eh bien Lady , pas de tout repos ton WE  ::?:  ..fais gaffe quand mme  ton dos , porter 10 kgs comme tu le fais , ca va pas lui faire de bien ...apprends plutt  ta fille  marcher  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , j'ai besoin de vous pour mon tri bricolage : l j'ai une machine outil qui s'appelle PROXXON MF 70 

dj si vous pouviez me dire  combien je peux la vendre ...mais surtout j'ai un PB , on dirait qu'elle marche avec un logiciel , j'ai bien trouv la facture et la doc complte mais aucune ide sur quoi il peut tre , une cle USB , un CD ?? rien trouv sur internet 

sur la doc c'est crit : NINOS 
                        CAD/CAM/FAO

quelqu'un pourrait me trouver quelque chose la dessus ??

----------


## ternel

voir, c'est plutot vieux ca pourrait tre sur disquette(s)

C'est vendu neuf  plus 1019 (l)

----------


## Lady

> eh bien Lady , pas de tout repos ton WE  ..fais gaffe quand mme  ton dos , porter 10 kgs comme tu le fais , ca va pas lui faire de bien ...apprends plutt  ta fille  marcher



Bah elle sait march mais les gens en braderie font pas toujours attention a une minipuce qui fait mme pas 80 cm. Et puis elle a un dplacement trop erratique pour que ce soit faisable sur de longue distance... En plus elle est dans la priode je veux plus march / pas aller par l : op je m'assoie par terre (j'ai horreur de a !!!! grrrr ))

----------


## sevyc64

Une cl USB, je doute, un CD ou DVD est plus probable.

Si j'en crois ce site, il est possible mme que tu n'es pas de support pour le logiciel, juste un document avec le n de licence.

Enfin si c'tait vendu avec la machine, je pense qu'il y avait un cd quand mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> sinon , j'ai besoin de vous pour mon tri bricolage : l j'ai une machine outil qui s'appelle PROXXON MF 70 
> 
> dj si vous pouviez me dire  combien je peux la vendre ...mais surtout j'ai un PB , on dirait qu'elle marche avec un logiciel , j'ai bien trouv la facture et la doc complte mais aucune ide sur quoi il peut tre , une cle USB , un CD ?? rien trouv sur internet


une fraiseuse CNC ?  ::love::  Moi qui voudrais en acheter une pour de la gravure  l'anglaise.

----------


## sevyc64

> une fraiseuse CNC ?  Moi qui voudrais en acheter une pour de la gravure  l'anglaise.


Si j'avais les sous et la place pour la mettre, je serais passer avant toi. Tu n'aurais mme pas eu  poster ce message  ::langue2::

----------


## ManusDei

C'est quoi une fraiseuse CNC ? Une fraiseuse pour faire des trous dans les circuits imprims ?

----------


## sevyc64

fraiseuse CNC = fraiseuse  commande numrique, c'est  dire pilot par ordinateur, ou par un fichier provenant directement des logiciels de CAO

----------


## Auteur

> C'est quoi une fraiseuse CNC ? Une fraiseuse pour faire des trous dans les circuits imprims ?


pas que... tu peux raliser ce que l'on appelle la gravure  l'anglaise (teignez vos hauts-parleurs) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVZONGnSPL4"]Routout CNC Machine -  Milling PCB - YouTube[/ame]
ou tout autre chose  :;):

----------


## rothen

Merci pour vos explications et pour vos liens  ::zoubi::  , ca me permet d'avancer ..mais je commence  en avoir ras le bol de chaque fois devoir chercher la pice manquante pour complter l'objet  vendre  ::cry::  ..

bon , je me dis qu'avec vous j'en ai dj complt plein et que grce  a je peux encore rester dans la maison ..alors je continue   :;): 

bon , alors en ce qui concerne celui l il semblerait que je peux vendre la machine aussi sans le logiciel  ..que la personne peut en charger un sur internet ...par contre j'ai trouv la facture du logiciel avec le N de la commande justement de chez IPROCAM c'est ecrit : 


> Logiciel NINOS 2 LICENCES ( tous Windows )


 ..ca date de 2008 , ca a l'air de faire des choses en 3 D aussi d'aprs la doc que mon mari a rassemble ..

j'ai bien sr pas trouv le n de la licence  ::?: 

par contre , le cable de la machine c'est a 



alors je pense que pour la relier  un ordi faut encore un truc dans ce genre non ?? 



videmment pas celui l , car c'est pas le mme nombre de broche et ca aurait t trop facile  ::mouarf:: ..mais un dans ce gout l non ?

----------


## sevyc64

Es-tu sure d'ailleurs que ta machine se connecte  un ordinateur ?
Y a-t-il une prise dessus ou brancher un cble quelconque ?

Parce que s'il s'agit bien de la Proxxon MF70, je ne vois nulle part une notion de connexion  un ordinateur. D'ailleurs le fonctionnement mme de la machine me laisse penser qu'elle n'est pas pilotable.

----------


## rothen

a mon avis oui , je pense que dans sa version il y a un module supplmentaire , il y a ca  l'arrire 




avec cette prise l 



bon maintenant pas sre que j'ai mis le bon cable , il tait pas dessus , mais va bien  :;): 

je pense aussi que ca passe par un ordi car dans la notice il y a plein de vues de ce genre l

----------


## Auteur

Pour ce qui de l'adaptateur USB parallle tu indiques que ce n'est pas le mme nombre de broches que le cble en photo ?  ::koi::  Tu es sre ?

Sinon en ce qui concerne les adaptateurs USB/parallle (et pas seulement celui que tu prsentes), j'ai toujours entendu que cela ne fonctionnait jamais bien.


Pour la connectique du ProxxonMF70, je pense qu'il y a d'abord un contrleur de moteurs pas  pas sur la machine. Ce contrleur doit tre ensuite connect au PC.
http://www.roboticus.org/cnc-robotiq...le-et-pas-cher
et la carte de commande : http://www.roboticus.org/cnc-robotiq...nde-cnc-3-axes

----------


## rothen

> Pour ce qui de l'adaptateur USB parallle tu indiques que ce n'est pas le mme nombre de broches que le cble en photo ?  Tu es sre ?


oui , je suis sre que le cble que j'ai ne va pas sur le convertisseur ..par contre pas sre que le cble que j'ai trouv soit celui de la machine  ::?:  comme dab rien n'est jamais ensemble  ::cry:: 

par contre le module complmentaire qui devrait faire marcher la machine par ordinateur a l'air de faire partie de la machine si on regarde les flexibles noirs qui relient les 2

en fait elle correspond plus au lien de Leternel que ton lien Auteur qui montre la machine nue 

ah oui , c'est sr , je viens de voir sur le lien de Leternel il y a USOVO , c'est ce qu'il y a d'crit sur la machine ...par contre c'est en Allemand  ::?:

----------


## sevyc64

Visiblement il existe 2 versions de ta machine, une  commande manuelle et une  commande numrique. A voir si la commande numrique fait partie intgrante de la machine, ou si c'est un module qui se rajoute.

Peu importe.

Le cble que tu indique pourrait aller, reste  savoir si c'est un port parallle, ou un port srie  l'ancienne norme db25.

Tu n'as pas un n de modle sur le bloc noir fix derrire la machine ? 
(on en voit sur la photo, mais l'un, celui du bas, c'est un moteur, l'autre, je pense que c'est un ventilateur).

----------


## rothen

> .
> 
> Tu n'as pas un n de modle sur le bloc noir fix derrire la machine ? 
>  .


 Non , il n'y a aucune inscription  ::?:  ..et l j'en ai vraiment marre  ::cry::  Il manque toujours quelque chose pour completer les appareils , je deviens folle  ::fou:: 

apparemment d'aprs la doc il a achet toutes les versions du ninos CAD/CAM/FAO et ninos 3.7 mais impossible de trouver comment faire marcher ce truc  ::cry:: 

et ce matin avec  la personne a qui j'avais vendu le DDFAO on a essay tout un tas de cle USB pour voir si une permettait d'ouvrir le programme pour prendre les mesures ..que dalle ...vraiment ras le bol  ::cry::  ..je sais plus quoi faire  ::?:

----------


## Auteur

::calin::   ::calin:: 

Peux tu ouvrir le boitier noir install sur la fraiseuse ?

----------


## rothen

merci Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

non , j'arrive rien enlever ou ouvrir , visiblement il a achet la machine dans cette configuration  ::?: 

bon , l je laisse tomber ce genre de chose pour le WE ...je vais me rabattre sur les outils bricolage de base , a je maitrise  :;): 

*BON WE A TOUS* et  lundi ..tchez d'tre en forme , j'ai encore trouver des choses  identifier  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aztTnUGisI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aztTnUGisI[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT4f6y_aYyw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT4f6y_aYyw[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts2DXY0zfLs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts2DXY0zfLs[/ame]

Bon week end !  ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

Merci Laurent  ::zoubi::  

super sympa ces chansons

et c'est bien d'en mettre  ::ccool::  car on dirait que Guillaume nous a compltement oublis  ::?:

----------


## lper

Merci Rothen, j adore faire partager ! ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

@Laurent,

Tu vas les voir?


Et bon WE  tous.  :;):  Je passe pas trop ces temps-ci.  ::oops::

----------


## lper

> @Laurent,
> 
> Tu vas les voir?


oups... :;):  Ben j'aimerai bien avoir l'occasion de les revoir encore, j'avais fait popb une anne mais le meilleur souvenir etait sans doute mon premier concert  Annecy, c'est vieux tout a ! ::cry::  
Et toi ?

----------


## giragu03

Un petit coucou rapide !
Les dernires semaines ont t trs occupes, notamment par mon dmnagement, je n'ai pas trop le temps de venir parmi vous.
Une petite chanson de Barbara Bghin en hommage  Emmeline Pankhurst. La chanson s'appelle tout simplement "Emmeline".
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDfwljA5zJY"]Clip "Emmeline" Barbara Bghin - YouTube[/ame]
Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

Je vous souhaite un bon dbut de semaine ..si vous avez le mme soleil qu'ici , ca devrait le faire  :;): 

Merci Guillaume pour ta chanson , ca fait plaisir de voir que tu ne nous oublies pas  :;):  ..par contre je suis alle voir sur Google qui c'tat cette Emmeline , je ne connaissais pas ..oui , quel manque de culture  ::mouarf:: 

moi ce WE je me suis fait la mme sortie que l'an dernier ...du genre que j'adore , conviviales , belles voitures et super cops que je retrouve pour l'occasion ..
Pour ceux qui n'taient pas l l'an dernier , juste  un chantillon 



bon , fini de rver , faut que j'avance , alors  identifier ( j'ai mis un stylo pour que vous ayez une ide de la taille )


oui , je sais , c'est moche , mais comme ca a l'air de se clipser sur quelque chose , avant de le jeter , je voudrais tre sre que ca fasse pas parti d'un appareil ..J'avais pens  quelque chose mais comme c'est en plastique et assez mou , ca doit pas tre a .. ::?: 

 vous de jouer  :;):

----------


## Auteur

c'est  le reste d'un pot d'chappement d'une des voitures prises en photo.....

 ::dehors::

----------


## Bovino

C'est le chapeau que tu avais quand tu as pris la photo ?  ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

C'est un stylo BIC

----------


## Bovino

> C'est un stylo BIC


Difficile de se prononcer... Il y a un gros truc tout pourri  cot qui empche de bien voir...  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Alors, pour le truc machin bidule pas beau :
- Tu dis plastique, mais serait-ce pas plutt du caoutchouc ?
- La partie plate est-elle relativement rigide ?
- l'espce de manchon ou visiblement quelque chose y passe dedans, est-ce une ouverture traversante ou ou au contraire est-ce bouch de l'autre bout ?

En l'espce, comme a, a peut me faire penser  beaucoup de choses qui peuvent y ressembler
- une pice automobile (ou autre), je pense notamment  une lvre en caoutchouc qui pourrait venir tancher et protger un tuyau traversant une paroi ou une tle, mais la partie plate me parait grande
- J'ai eu vu de cette forme aussi, des patins que l'on enfile sur les pieds d'une chle lorsqu'on veut la poser sur un sol meuble et pour ne pas qu'elle s'y enfonce. Mais la partie plate se doit d'tre dure, en plastique, mtal ou bois.

Bref, a peut-tre beaucoup de chose.

Ya pas une quelconque inscription dessus, marque, n, ou autre ?

----------


## Lung

> vous de jouer



C'est ta maison (en arrire plan).
 ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> C'est ta maison (en arrire plan).


Surtout n'allusionne pas un chteau, elle va encore mal le prendre !  ::no::

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr:: de vos rponses ..

ah ca fait du bien de rire au milieu de ce travail de tri qui m'puise  ::ccool:: ..merci  vous  ::zoubi::  

Pour Lung non , heureusement c'est pas la mienne ..
 si j'en avais eu une de cette taille l remplie de bric  brac je me serai dj suicide depuis longtemps  ::mouarf:: 

pour Yves , euh oui , c'est bien du caoutchouc  ::oops::  , la partie plate est assez rigide , l'ouverture est traversante mais absolument rien d'crit dessus mais autour il y a un petit rebord comme si ca s'emboitait sur quelque chose , mais que sur 3 cots ...c'est pour ca que j'hsite  jeter , pas que ca fasse partie de quelque chose ...que je vais trouver aprs et qui sera incomplet  ::cry::

----------


## Bovino

> si j'en avais eu une de cette taille l je me serai dj suicide depuis longtemps


Peu d'entre nous je pense oseraient ce type de formulation...

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

en fait , tout dpend des circonstances ...c'est sr que si tout va bien et que tu as les moyens de l'entretenir avoir ce genre de maison ca doit tre chouette  :;): ..je pense que c'est a que tu voulais dire  ::roll:: 

dans mon cas je me dbats pour rester dans la mienne le plus que je pourrais ,c'est pour  que j'essaye de vendre un max de choses , ca me permet d'y  rester plus longtemps ...et en mme temps ca la vide , ca sera plus facile pour dmnager dans un appart  :;): ..mais c'est sr , je ne suis pas  plaindre , j'ai un toit  :;): 

l je suis presqu'au bout de ce qu'il y a de vendable ..enfin c'est surtout des trucs que je dois complter et que j'arrive souvent grce  vous ...et pleins de bricoles ...en fait au bout d'un an et demi j'en ai un peu marre et me demande si ca vaut encore le coup de me battre comme a  ::cry:: ...et c'est en partie grce  vous qui compltaient les connaissances de mes amis que j'avance ..en plus j'ai pas des amis en permanence  la maison alors que vous tes l chaque fois que je trouve un truc que je connais pas ..et ca c'est bien pratique  ::ccool::  et  en plus vous me faites rire  ::zoubi:: 

alors je continue :;):

----------


## Hizin

Je crois que Bovino ne parlait pas de la maison, mais d'une autre chose dont "la taille importe"  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai eu vu de cette forme aussi, des patins que l'on enfile sur les pieds d'une chle lorsqu'on veut la poser sur un sol meuble et pour ne pas qu'elle s'y enfonce. Mais la partie plate se doit d'tre dure, en plastique, mtal ou bois.


Je pencherais bien pour a, mais on dirait que l'emplacement pour mettre le pied de l'chelle (si c'est bien a) a t coup : on dirait que ce n'est pas net comme quand c'est fait en usine (mais bon, en mme temps a peut tre juste d  l'usure).



> Je crois que Bovino ne parlait pas de la maison, mais d'une autre chose dont "la taille importe"


Tu veux dire de choses qui se rapprochent de ce qui est voqu dans ce post http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post7111674 ? (il est bien ce topic, il dure tellement longtemps qu'on peut mme reciter des posts prcdents...)
Au passage, je pense que rothen avait compris, vu le smiley...

----------


## Auteur

> il est bien ce topic, il dure tellement longtemps qu'on peut mme reciter des posts prcdents...


c'est un topic rcursif  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Je crois que Bovino ne parlait pas de la maison, mais d'une autre chose dont "la taille importe"


MDR ..t'es sr ?? ::roll:: je suis vraiment trop blonde  ::oops:: 

bon , c'est vrai tu le connais mieux que moi ..enfin disons que t'es un homme aussi ..donc tu interprtes diffremment   :;): 

en plus , moi j'ai "fait "les bonnes soeurs donc moins au courant de ce genre de chose ..tu peux prciser  ::mouarf:: 

PS ..dingue a , pendant que je rponds dans ce post ..bon OK en papotant aussi ailleurs  ::lol:: ..2 autres rponses 
Bon l Guillaume ..j'ai bien compris de quoi parlait Bovino  :;):  rien de tel pour moi qu'une photo  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> rien de tel pour moi qu'une photo


Donc au format paysage  ::aie:: 

trop subtile..
 ::dehors::

----------


## Bovino

Arf... dsol, je n'ai pas de mode panorama sur mon tlphone...  ::(: 

re  ::dehors::

----------


## lper

Et Yves a paum son zoom.... ::roll::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

en tous cas c'est sr , rien ne vaut le life ..c'est quand mme plus actif ..enfin des fois   ::mouarf:: 

sinon , l j'ai eu un peu de chance , j'ai trouv l'autre morceau de la Tanita que vous m'aviez trouv dans un autre post 



bon dj il y a le cble entre les 2 et les rouleaux papier ..mais je suppose qu'il faut d'autre fils pour la vendre car il y a ca  l'arrire 



qu'est-ce qui manque ? j'ai pas russi  trouver sur internet  ::?:  et  combien je peux la mettre en vente ??

j'ai aussi trouv a , c'est quoi ? 


non , pas le bic ..ca vous avez dj trouv  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

Dans le desordre : 
Un bic
Un fer a souder (a l'etain) a gaz. Se recharge avec du gaz pour briquet.
Il manque un adaptateur electrique pour le premier (prise DC5V, qui veut dire Courant Direct 5 Volts). Je ne suis pas certain que l'autre prise (RS232) soit utilisee pour une utilisation "normale de l'appareil" : c'est peut-etre une prise pour le constructeur en cas de probleme sur l'appareil.

Pour les prix, je pense que le bic vaut moins de 1 euro.

----------


## sevyc64

Idem, un bic, un mini fer  souder/chalumeau  gaz

Concernant la Tanita, il te manque la partie alimentation sur la prise 5VDC, trs probablement un petit bloc transfo standard. A la limite, si tu ne le retrouve pas, a se trouve assez facilement dans le commerce, faut juste connaitre le courant ncessaire au fonctionnement.

Concernant la prise marque RS232 c'est pour relier l'appareil  un ordinateur. Il n'est pas forc que cela soit ncessaire au fonctionnement de l'appareil, probablement une option (avec potentiellement un logiciel qui va bien) et il est probable que le cble ncessaire ne soit pas livr avec l'appareil. Il faudrait le modle exact de l'appareil (j'arrive pas  bien le lire sur la photo) pour voir si on trouve de la doc sur le net.



EDIT : Concernant le fer  souder, je retrouve pas la rfrence exacte. Je pense que tu peux en demander une 40ne d'euro en occas, il a l'air complet et en bon tat.

----------


## Nhaps

> non , pas le bic ..ca vous avez dj trouv


On est tellement bon !

----------


## Lady

> On est tellement bon !


En mme temps c'tait pas gagn. On est des informaticiens. On est plus sens utiliser de stylo !!

----------


## Nhaps

> En mme temps c'tait pas gagn. On est des informaticiens. On est plus sens utiliser de stylo !!


Haaaan, mais si ! Seulement pour faire mon analyse pour ma BDD ^^

----------


## Bovino

> j'ai aussi trouv a , c'est quoi ?


Un kit portable pour tortionnaire ?

----------


## giragu03

> sinon , l j'ai eu un peu de chance , j'ai trouv l'autre morceau de la Tanita que vous m'aviez trouv dans un autre post 
> 
> 
> 
> bon dj il y a le cble entre les 2 et les rouleaux papier ..mais je suppose qu'il faut d'autre fils pour la vendre car il y a ca  l'arrire


J'ai l'impression que ton appareil est parmi ceux-ci (aprs, va savoir si c'est le 300, 310...) : http://www.tanita.com/en/.downloads/...088&lang=en_US
Du coup (si c'est bien un de ces modles, j'ai peut-tre loup un passage de la discussion o tu indiques le modle), il semble te manquer juste un transformateur (mais a peut se trouver assez facilement, si on est bien sur ce modle il faut du 5V et 3,5A continu en sortie et tu peux l'acheter sur leur site, http://www.tanita.com/en/acadapter-bc4189751-01, par contre le prix me surprend...).
La prise RS-232 permet d'envoyer les donnes vers un ordinateur, mais c'est une option facultative (on peut d'ailleurs acheter le cble et un logiciel en accessoires sur le site).

EDIT : il semblerait (aprs zoom sur la photo) que ce soit bien un TBF 300

----------


## ternel

Quant  la nature de l'appareil, ca serait pour dterminer le taux de graisse par une mesure d'impdance que ca ne me surprendrait pas (d'aprs les plaques mtalliques spares)

----------


## sevyc64

> il semble te manquer juste un transformateur (mais a peut se trouver assez facilement, si on est bien sur ce modle il faut du 5V et 3,5A continu en sortie et tu peux l'acheter sur leur site, http://www.tanita.com/en/acadapter-bc4189751-01, par contre le prix me surprend...)


223$, mais ils sont fous. 
Je suis sur que l'on peut trouver des adaptateurs secteur 5V/4A dans le commerce pour 30  50

----------


## Auteur

Pour l'alimentation il faut faire attention  la polarit. Voir mon message  ce propos :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post6741506

Et il est clair que 220$ pour ce genre d'alimentation c'est beaucoup trop cher.
Ici : 
http://radiospares-fr.rs-online.com/...ureau/0436109/
5V, 4A pour moins de 24.
Pour l'alimentation, 3,5A est le courant ncessaire au fonctionnement de l'appareil, si ton alimentation dbite plus ce n'est pas grave (l'appareil prend ce dont il a besoin). Par contre, il faut que la tension ne dpasse pas 5V.

----------


## giragu03

> 223$, mais ils sont fous. 
> Je suis sur que l'on peut trouver des adaptateurs secteur 5V/4A dans le commerce pour 30  50


Et en plus, tu n'as que l'adaptateur (il faut rajouter le cble qui va entre la prise et l'adaptateur qui cote un prix norme aussi...). Je suis plus d'accord avec tes prix, sevyc64, et encore j'tais mme un peu plus bas (autour de 20-25).

EDIT : Auteur nous en donne la preuve...
Par contre, la polarit me semble mauvaise (je cite le manuel : "AC Adapter (included) Center Minus" pour l'appareil et "Connecteur de sortie	Fiche femelle  diamtre interne 2,1 mm (contact central positif)" pour l'alimentation). Mais j'imagine qu'on en trouve dans le mme ordre de prix avec la bonne polarit.

----------


## Auteur

> EDIT : Auteur nous en donne la preuve...
> Par contre, la polarit me semble mauvaise (je cite le manuel : "AC Adapter (included) Center Minus" pour l'appareil et "Connecteur de sortie	Fiche femelle  diamtre interne 2,1 mm (contact central positif)" pour l'alimentation). Mais j'imagine qu'on en trouve dans le mme ordre de prix avec la bonne polarit.


je n'ai pas fait attention  la polarit quand j'ai fait mon choix.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous .. Juste un petit mot de mon tel , il semblerait qu'il n'y ait plus d'internet dans mon bled ..je sais pas quand ca reviendra alors vous inquitez pas ..Merci pour toutes vos infos , j'ai bien not pour les cbles et alimentation  , j'ai plus qu ' a trouver dans la montagne que j'ai  la maison .. :;): Je reviendrais vous voir des que je pourrai .. En attendant soyez sage .. euh enfin pas de trop non plus que je vous reconnaisse lol

----------


## Deadpool

Salut  tous a va?




> oups... Ben j'aimerai bien avoir l'occasion de les revoir encore, j'avais fait popb une anne mais le meilleur souvenir etait sans doute mon premier concert  Annecy, c'est vieux tout a ! 
> Et toi ?


Non, c'tait dans un stade et je n'aime pas les concerts dans les stades. S'ils passent dans une salle plus petite un jour, pourquoi pas (mais on peut rver  ::aie:: ).

Sinon il fait toujours pas beau, marre de ce temps.  ::calim2:: 

Heureusement que ce WE je pars en Corse.  :8-):

----------


## lper

> Non, c'tait dans un stade et je n'aime pas les concerts dans les stades. S'ils passent dans une salle plus petite un jour, pourquoi pas (mais on peut rver ).


Je te fais signe si jamais.  :;): 



> Heureusement que ce WE je pars en Corse.


clate toi bien mais attention  ne pas oublier la crme !  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

grce aux liens , dj trouv un cable pour la Tanita , devrais trouver  l'alimentation grce  la photo que vous avez mise ..ouais c'est plus facile quand on sait ce qu'on cherche  :;): 

sinon , comment ca se passe chez vous avec les intempries ?? chez nous ca donne a  ::?: 


oui...vraiment impressionnant ..surtout en pleine nuit  ::?: 

d'autres ont eu le mme phnomne ??  ::roll::

----------


## gangsoleil

> d'autres ont eu le mme phnomne ??


Oui, mais pas d'aussi gros glacons. Par contre, ca a dure longtemps (15 minutes environ).

----------


## sevyc64

Ici, ya 2 jours, on a eu droit  des inondations exceptionnelles, pas vus depuis plus de 50 ans. On avait dit la mme chose en octobre dernier mais l, a a t encore plus.

_Pas touch perso_

----------


## Nhaps

Premire partie du corps de Rothen en photo: sa main.

On y arrive, on y arrive !

----------


## ManusDei

> sinon , comment ca se passe chez vous avec les intempries ?? chez nous ca donne a


Chez moi a donne juste de l'eau, et une photo de la main de rothen  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Premire partie du corps de Rothen en photo: sa main.
> 
> On y arrive, on y arrive !


On dirait la trace d'une belle coupure au niveau de l'index... ::aie:: peut-tre  cause du verre... ::?:

----------


## rothen

> Premire partie du corps de Rothen en photo: sa main.
> 
> On y arrive, on y arrive !


 Eh vous plaisantez ?? c'est une main de mec   ::mouarf:: , j'ai une main bien plus dlicate  :;): 

sinon pour les intempries je vois qu'on est tous logs  la mme enseigne  ::?: 

Yves si je me souviens bien t'es vers les pyrenes ..dans le coin de Lourdes ? car par la TV j'ai vu c'est terrible ..en plus ca continue  ::(:

----------


## sevyc64

> Yves si je me souviens bien t'es vers les pyrenes ..dans le coin de Lourdes ? car par la TV j'ai vu c'est terrible ..en plus ca continue


Oui, plus en aval pour moi (60km approximativement), mais  proximit du mme gave.

Les inondations en elles-mmes sont finies, mais les rivires sont encore hautes, les terres gorges d'eau. Puis il continue de pleuvoir et avec la fonte des neiges, a peut revenir trs rapidement. On a des cols en montagne qui devraient tre ouvert depuis facilement 1 mois et qui sont encore pour certains sous 10m de neige.

Reste maintenant  nettoyer. Il parait que certains ont plus de 20cm de boue dans les maisons.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Et bien  Grenoble il fait beau depuis 2 ou 3 semaines maintenant (et super chaud)
Nous n'avons eu que rarement de la pluie (et en gnral plutt le soir).
En revanche avec la fonte des neiges qui a t super rapide, le niveaux des fleuves est rapidement mont... J'ai vu une photo d'une piste cyclable se trouvant le long d'une digue qui est recouverte par prs d'un mtre d'eau  un endroit !

----------


## rothen

Ouais j'ai vu  la tl pour la boue , c'est vraiment l'horreur , ca recouvre tout , et c'est tout gluant  ::?:  ..je plains vraiment ceux qui se sont retrouvs dans le cas l  ::calim2:: 

pour la fonte des neiges , c'est sr , ca promet ..j'ai rcupr cette photo chez un copain 



prise le 12 juin au faux col de Restefond , dans le 06 ...impressionnant non ?  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !

ben dites donc , ca bouge pas beaucoup sur le post en ce moment  ::?:  vous avez rien  dire ?? 

Ce matin quelqu'un m'a envoy a en disant qu'il connaissait maintenant le secret de ma forme  ::): 




> >  Le CHAMPAGNE 
> 
> Ce vin est exceptionnellement riche en : sels minraux : sodium, calcium, magnsium,et surtout en bi-tartrate de potassium (30  100mg/l).
> 
> 
> Ce compos minral a la proprit de favoriser la tonicit et la contraction des fibres musculaires lisses et stries.
> 
> Il renforce la systole cardiaque.
> 
> ...


vous saviez qu'il avait autant de vertus ??

bon  du coup maintenant je ne bois plus ...je me soigne  ::mouarf:: 

faudrait peut-tre en demander le remboursement  la scu non ??

----------


## Lady

> Coucou les tous !
> 
> ben dites donc , ca bouge pas beaucoup sur le post en ce moment  vous avez rien  dire ?? 
> 
> Ce matin quelqu'un m'a envoy a en disant qu'il connaissait maintenant le secret de ma forme 
> 
> 
> vous saviez qu'il avait autant de vertus ??
> 
> ...


Hum du coup quand on est malade quand on boit du champagne (pas dans le sens malade bourr mais j'ai des symptmes bizarre fourmillement, impression d'avoir les jambe compresse ect ...) a veut dire que je suis une bactrie  ??
???

Sinon il n'y a pas que ce sujet qui est un peu au ralenti c'est vrai aussi sur toute la partie Taverne du forum je trouve.

----------


## rothen

eh oui ... c'est dj l'effet vacances  :;): 

mais j'espre qu'il en reste quelques uns ...l j'ai besoin de vous , j'ai 3 fours  vendre ...et aucune ide de combien les vendre ..
le 1er 


le 2eme



le 3eme 



ca serait bien si vous pouviez m'aider ...j'en peux plus de regarder sur Google   ::cry::

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant le premier,  priori dans les 800-1000 s'il est complet. Il y a vraisemblablement une pompe  vide qui va avec.

Concernant le second, il faudrait une marque et un n de modle pour avoir une ide.

Concernant le 3me, je ne trouve pas d'info. Un n de modle aiderait peut-tre aussi

----------


## Auteur

Le second four ressemble  un four que l'on utilise pour la poterie ou le verre.

Pour le 3me c'est un four Suissor si je ne me trompe pas et est utilis pour raliser des prothses dentaires.

----------


## rothen

merci Yves et Auteur pour vos infos   ::zoubi:: 

pour le 1er Yves tu as un lien ? j'ai regard sur internet  quoi ressemblait une pompe  vide et j'ai trouv a qui a l'air en plus de bien s'adapter sur le tuyau flexible  :;): 


Tu penses que ca peut tre la bonne ?? 

sinon pour le second j'ai trouv a dessus 


et le 3eme , oui Auteur t'as raison , c'est bien  un four Suissor  et il est utilis pour raliser des prothses dentaires , et il y a ca dessus 



est-ce que ca vous aide pour avoir une ide du prix auquel je peux vendre a ??

----------


## sevyc64

> merci Yves et Auteur pour vos infos  
> 
> pour le 1er Yves tu as un lien ? j'ai regard sur internet  quoi ressemblait une pompe  vide et j'ai trouv a qui a l'air en plus de bien s'adapter sur le tuyau flexible 
> 
> Tu penses que ca peut tre la bonne ??


Ce n'est peut-tre pas le modle exact mais a devrait fortement ressembler  a, oui !





> sinon pour le second j'ai trouv a dessus


Visiblement ce modle se vendrait dans les 700 neuf. Il y a normalement un boitier pour rguler la temprature mais apparemment vendu sparment donc a peut tre n'importe quel modle et marque.

Pour le 3me pas plus d'info.


Concernant le second, tu ne le garde pas pour faire tes bijoux ?

----------


## Auteur

C'est marrant le four vita ressemble  une cafetire lectrique surtout avec l'objet qui se trouve dessous  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> C'est marrant le four vita ressemble  une cafetire lectrique surtout avec l'objet qui se trouve dessous


a me rassure je suis pas la seule a m'tre dit oh une cafetire avant de lire le mot four..

----------


## Nhaps

> a me rassure je suis pas la seule a m'tre dit oh une cafetire avant de lire le mot four..


+1

----------


## rothen

MDR pour la cafetire  ::lol::  ..il y a du relchement dans l'identification de matriel  ::mouarf:: 

bon , je vous le concde , ca y ressemble un peu , mais Lady toi tu te sers de four pour tes bijoux non ? t'as pas reconnu?? 

pour les fours , merci Yves  ::zoubi::  comme j'ai quelqu'un qui vient ce soir les voir , au moins j'ai une ide pour les prix ... :;): 

pour mes bijoux j'ai encore 2 autres fours , un petit et un grand ...euh oui , comme le reste mon mari avait prvu large  :;):  ..mais l a devient bon , plus de grosses pices  vendre ...je vois enfin clair dans la maison  :;):  enfin reste surtout plein de petites bricoles , le plus pnible  vendre quoi  ::?: 

et encore des morceaux  identifier  ::calim2:: 

comme celui -ci 

il y a des billes  l'intrieur 



(oui , je sais on voit le reflet de l'appareil photo  ::mouarf:: )

ca doit faire partie d'une machine outil ..ca pourrait tre quoi ??

----------


## Auteur

Cela doit tre une bielle ou un piston.
Sinon, c'est le mme stylo  bille que la dernire fois ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

Non a fait pas parti d'une machine outil, c'est un mandrin adaptateur.

a permet d'utiliser, sur une perceuse traditionnelle (avec mandrin traditionnel plus exactement) des forets et accessoires prvu initialement pour un autre type de mandrin dont je ne connais plus le nom mais que l'on trouve gnralement sur les perforateurs professionnels.

Pour le prix, j'ai pas encore fait les recherches mais a doit pas aller chercher dans stratosphre normalement.

EDIT : Mandrin SDS

Voici les 3 types de mandrins :

Le premier est un mandrin standard  cl (avec sa cl)
Le second est un mandrin standard  serrage rapide, pas besoin de cl on serre  la main
Le troisime que l'on voit mal est sans doute un mandrin SDS

Ci dessous, un foret standard  queue ronde (A) et un foret  queue SDS (B)

----------


## Auteur

Et ce sont les billes qui serrent le foret ? Bizarre non ? Les mandrins que tu as posts ont une pince  l'extrmit et je vois mal des billes serrer le foret.

----------


## sevyc64

Oui ce sont les billes qui "serrent". Serre entre guillemet car ces forets l ne sont pas rellement serrs, ils sont maintenus en place mais peuvent lgrement bouger dans l'axe.

Les 2 premiers mandrins ont des pinces, ils fonctionnent avec les forets  queue ronde.
Le 3me a trs probablement des billes comme celui montr par Roten, et il fonctionne avec des forets  queue SDS. Les billes rentrent dans les rainures de la queue du foret.

Faut savoir que le standard SDS est plutt utiliser avec des perforateurs. Ici, ce n'est pas forcment la rotation qui est importante, c'est pas elle qui perce mais les percussions que la machine transmet au foret. L'important n'est pas que le foret soit bien serr pour tre correctement entrain en rotation, l'important est qu'il soit maintenu et guid plus plus possible dans l'axe pour que les percussions soient bien transmises au bout du foret sur la pice  percer.

----------


## rothen

> c'est le mme stylo  bille que la dernire fois ?


 trop fort Auteur  ::mouarf:: 

en fait je trouve que c'est pratique pour avoir une ide de la taille des objets ...fut non  :;): 

merci Yves pour tes explications  ::zoubi:: ...en plus j'ai tout compris ...je deviens de moins en moins blonde  ::mouarf:: 

enfin surtout ce qui est important c'est que ca fasse pas partie d'une machine outil , je commence un peu  en avoir marre des puzzles  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Peut-tre que cela appartient  la fraiseuse que tu as prsent il y a quelques jours.

*[edit]*
j'ai crit une nerie  ::oops::  c'est destin  une perceuse  percussion comme l'a crit sevyc64, sauf si la fraiseuse est quipe d'un percuteur mais c'est peu probable  ::aie:: 
*[/edit]*

----------


## Lady

> bon , je vous le concde , ca y ressemble un peu , mais Lady toi tu te sers de four pour tes bijoux non ? t'as pas reconnu??



Bah la plupart des bijoux que je fait ne ncessite pas de chauffage et sinon c'est soit de la Fimo donc four traditionnel soit des essai avec de la pte d'argent au chalumeau (a marche pas bien l un four serait utile). 
J'aimerais pouvoir faire du verre ect mais avec 1 bb, 2 chats, 1 chien et pas vraiment d'endroit sre ou faire un atelier je peux pas  ::cry:: . Dans quelques annes on projettent d'acheter une maison. Un de mes critre sera un garage / une pice o faire un atelier !!!

----------


## rothen

Ah c'est sr Lady , on peut pas tout faire ...et je trouve que tu assumes dj beaucoup l  :;): 

pour les fins limiers  ::mouarf::  j'ai trouv a aujourd'hui 



absolument aucune inscription dessus  ::?: , il y a une patte pour l'accrocher de cot ..



mais accrocher  quoi , alors l aucune ide  ::?:  ..quelqu'un en a une  ::roll:: 

Pour Auteur , j'avais eu la mme ide que toi , mais pour le modle au dessus ...dont je vous prendrai des photos cet AM car impossible de trouver sur internet combien je peux vendre .. ::cry::

----------


## Lady

Alors comme c'est un thermomtre qui monte quand mme jusqu' 1000C je dirais que a pourrait aller avec un des four. Tu n'en a pas un avec un trou rond pr d'un coin ?

Je trouve trange la prsence d'une rsistance l juste comme a sur les ecrous

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Vu les tempratures indiques je pencherai pour un four ou un truc du style

----------


## sevyc64

Thermomtre, non je pense pas. Ce ne doit tre que l'afficheur du thermomtre. Il doit manquer, je pense, la sonde qui va  l'intrieur du four, et qui se raccorde sur les bornes derrire l'afficheur.

Cet afficheur est fait pour tre mont  l'intrieur d'un boitier. Le fait qu'il soit mont sur une patte comme a, pourrait-il tre le fait d'une rcupration et bricolage/adaptation  un four pas prvu pour initialement ?

----------


## rothen

en suivant vos ides , suis alle sur internet et bingo , j'ai trouv , a va bien sur un four  ::ccool:: 

photo internet :



et chez moi j'ai a 



c'est le four dont je me sers pour le fusing et il y a bien 2 vis du cot , en biais comme sur la photo , pour l'adapter dessus ...bon , euh , je vais pas tenter de le faire moi-mme  ::mouarf::  ...mais au moins je sais pour quoi il l'a achet ...encore un truc que vous avez rsolu  ::ccool:: 

bon , comme vous avez l'air en forme  :;):  objet suivant 



 quoi a sert ?? est-ce que c'est encore d'actualit ?? et si oui ,  combien a peut se vendre ??

 vous de jouer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

En regardant vite fait j'ai cru qu'une des photos tait un pese personne, alors que c'tait un thermometre....

Pour ton dernier truc c'est pas une tiqueteuse ?

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

C'est une etiquetteuse, et le truc noir en haut c'est du scotch a etiqueter.

En gros, tu tapes un texte ("Bonjour Rothen"), ca s'affiche sur l'ecran, et lorsque tu appuies sur "impr", ca s'imprime sur une bandelette auto-collante.

En informatique, c'est utilise par exemple pour nommer les ordinateurs (tu colles une etiquette avec le nom de la machine dessus, comme ca tu sais laquelle c'est, vu qu'elles se ressemblent toutes).

----------


## sevyc64

etiquetteuse avec tiquettes autocolante.

il existe quantit de modle dans le commerce, y compris en grand surface, gnralement pour 15-20 pour les premiers prix.

Si elle est en tat de marche garde l et sert-en, a te rendra plus de service que de tenter de la vendre

----------


## Auteur

Et en plus elle fait les conversions en Euros.

----------


## Nhaps

> Et en plus elle fait les conversions en Euros.


Merci Papy  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Merci pour les renseignements  ::zoubi:: 

Effectivement je vais pas gagner grand chose en la vendant ,juste quelques euros , mais moi je m'en servirai pas alors autant qu'elle serve  quelqu'un d'autre  :;): 
si j'arrive  rentrer  temps ce matin je vous mettrai une autre photo d'un truc que personne ne sait  quoi il sert ..on verra si vous tes plus fort  :;):

----------


## gangsoleil

> si j'arrive  rentrer  temps ce matin je vous mettrai une autre photo d'un truc que personne ne sait  quoi il sert ..on verra si vous tes plus fort


Je te corrige : ils ne sont pas plus fort, ils sont les plus forts !

[oui, n'ayant identifie qu'une etiquetteuse, je ne mets pas dedans]

----------


## Auteur

> Merci Papy


  ::pan:: 




> [oui, n'ayant identifie qu'une etiquetteuse, je ne mets pas dedans]


il faut bien commencer quelque part  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> 



 ::piou::  ::piou::  ::piou::

----------


## Auteur

> 


rhoo quelle sensibilit  ::calin::  Allez, un petit bisou pour faire pardonner  ::kiss::

----------


## Lung

> 


Faut faire attention. C'est dangereux un tux poilu.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> rhoo quelle sensibilit  Allez, un petit bisou pour faire pardonner


 ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::

----------


## gangsoleil

Et pendant ce temps la(*), on attend toujours l'image du truc non-identifiable...  ::): 



(*) non, je ne tourne pas de manivelle.

----------


## Lady

> Et pendant ce temps la(*), on attend toujours l'image du truc non-identifiable... 
> 
> 
> 
> (*) non, je ne tourne pas de manivelle.



Mais tu chantais peut tre dans les bois ?



Aller la photo! la photo ! ...

----------


## Auteur

Il chantait et tournait la manivelle.... j'ai trouv ! Un orgue de barbarie !  ::mrgreen::  

Je suis trop fort pour les charades  ::lun::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Il chantait et tournait la manivelle.... j'ai trouv ! Un orgue de barbarie !  
> 
> Je suis trop fort pour les charades


Il ne te reste plus qu'a nous faire un concert pendant que nous ferons un barbecue dans le chateau de Rothen.

Enfin, sauf si j'ai rien compris  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

AU FAIT VOUS AVEZ VU AUJOURD'HUI C'EST LA JOURNE DU CAPS LOCK, VOUS EN PENSEZ QUOI ?  ::):

----------


## gangsoleil

> AU FAIT VOUS AVEZ VU AUJOURD'HUI C'EST LA JOURNE DU CAPS LOCK, VOUS EN PENSEZ QUOI ?


j'en ai banni pour moins que ca... A tes risques et perils sur le prochain post.

----------


## Nhaps

> j'en ai banni pour moins que ca... A tes risques et perils sur le prochain post.


 ::kiss2::

----------


## gangsoleil

> 


Hum... Es-tu certain que ce soit mieux ? En ces temps incertains sur la loi sur le mariage, ne sachant pas de quel bord je suis, ca peut etre dangeureux  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

> Hum... Es-tu certain que ce soit mieux ? En ces temps incertains sur la loi sur le mariage, ne sachant pas de quel bord je suis, ca peut etre dangeureux


 ::chin::  mieu ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> mieu ?


Ah oui, beaucoup mieux ! Tu vois, quand tu veux.

Donc je recapitule pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi : ce week-end, c'est barbecue dans le chateau de Rothen, Nhaps fournit la biere, et Auteur s'occupe de la musique.

Pour les autres, bon bah euh... On verra sur place  ::): 

PS : allez, je m'occupe du rose  ::):

----------


## rothen

Salut les tous  ::zoubi:: 

euh l je viens seulement de rentrer ..mais j'ai vu que vous ne vous tes pas ennuys  ::ccool::  en plus j'ai appris plein de choses  ::mouarf:: 

voil le truc qu'on sait pas  quoi ca sert  ::mouarf:: 

ps ; euh j'ai regard ce que mettait Gangsoleil ...et c'est parti avant la photo  ::mouarf:: 

bon , la voil 



alors ca roule , on peut appuyer sur la poigne et le tube  s'allonge ...alors ,  quoi ca sert ???

Sinon , pour ce WE ca va pas pour moi , j'ai un WE d'enfer ...on peut remettre ca au suivant ?? ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

ben c'est facile :  ce sont 3 rouleaux au bout d'un manche. Pourquoi chercher compliqu ?

Tiens tu as utilis le code barre comme nouvelle unit de grandeur, ce n'est plus le style  bille ?  ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

Yop,

1/ Il manque le bic pour etre certain de la taille.
2/ C'est un rouleau pour appliquer du vinyl / Lino / papier peint -- en fait, ce n'est pas tant pour l'appliquer que pour enlever les bulles d'air qui resteraient dessous lors de la pose.

----------


## Nhaps

> Sinon , pour ce WE ca va pas pour moi , j'ai un WE d'enfer ...on peut remettre ca au suivant ??


Dispo

----------


## gangsoleil

> Sinon , pour ce WE ca va pas pour moi , j'ai un WE d'enfer ...on peut remettre ca au suivant ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Nhaps
> ...


On peut toujours s'arranger  ::D:

----------


## rothen

ah pour une fois que je mets pas le bic , il manque  ::mouarf:: 

par contre a m'a l'air un peu trop costaud pour juste enlever des bulles , j'en ai pour la tapisserie mais c'est beaucoup plus lger  :;):  

mais peut-tre pour du lino  ::roll::   enfin quelque chose qui se colle par terre car effectivement les rouleaux taient plein de colle mais genre noprne ..par contre on n'a pas de lino  la maison , je sais pas trop  quoi ca lui a servi ..

sous quelle dnomination je peux mettre a en vente ?? et  combien ??

sinon je vois qu'on sera dj 3 pour le WE   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> ah pour une fois que je mets pas le bic , il manque


je ne rponds plus aux devinettes si le stylo  bille n'est pas sur la photo  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Cadeau pour Auteur et Nhaps, je vois que a commence  manquer de fille dans le thread... ::aie:: http://www.vevo.com/watch/robin-thic...n/USUV71300526

----------


## Lady

> ah pour une fois que je mets pas le bic , il manque 
> 
> par contre a m'a l'air un peu trop costaud pour juste enlever des bulles , j'en ai pour la tapisserie mais c'est beaucoup plus lger  
> 
> mais peut-tre pour du lino   enfin quelque chose qui se colle par terre car effectivement les rouleaux taient plein de colle mais genre noprne ..par contre on n'a pas de lino  la maison , je sais pas trop  quoi ca lui a servi ..
> 
> sous quelle dnomination je peux mettre a en vente ?? et  combien ??
> 
> sinon je vois qu'on sera dj 3 pour le WE



[Mode fan de D&Co] ... un marroufleur a rouleau pour Linolum !!

Ah en fait il est pour mur:

http://www.hellopro.fr/maroufleur-mu...6-produit.html
et un lien avec prix : http://www.accastillage-diffusion.co...ur,805759.html   40 euro neuf

Et c'est bien son nom maroufleur ^^

----------


## Auteur

> [Mode fan de D&Co] ... un marroufleur a rouleau pour Linolum !!


heureusement que tu es l  ::hola::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ah en fait il est pour mur:


Moi je l'avais vu pour sol !

Et le second lien que tu donne, ce n'est ni pour mur, ni pour sol, mais pour les pont de bateau apparemment


Donc on rsume et conclu que c'est un maroufleur pour ..... ce que l'on a  maroufler !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

tu veux poser du linolum sur un pont  ::aie::  ?

----------


## sevyc64

> tu veux poser du linolum sur un pont  ?


Ben je sais pas !

Sur un site nomm *accastillage-diffusion* on y lit bien *Rouleau maroufleur pour revtement de pont synthtique* 

Perso, le lino comme la moquette, je les ai toujours poser en pose libre, pas besoin de maroufler. Bon j'en ai pas faire des km non plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Ah ben , merci Lady , avec ton lien c'est toi qui a trouv  ::ccool:: 

effectivement mon mari a repos du teck synthtique sur le pont du bateau ...me souviens pas du tout qu'il se soit servi de a pour l'aplanir mais vue la colle qu'il y avait dessus c'est fort possible..vous tes trop fort  ::ccool:: 

PS ..j'ai plus le bateau videmment  ::cry::  , mais je vais essayer de vous trouver une photo du pont  :;):

----------


## Auteur

par "pont" je ne pensais pas au pont d'un bateau mais  un pont autoroutier

 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

Ben euh avec "accastillage-diffusion "...c'est bien du pont d'un bateau qu'il s'agit ...mais bon , du linoleum tu peux en poser sur tous les ponts si tu as envie  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Ca existe des maroufleurs  goudron ? A oui, on appelle a des rouleaux compresseurs  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

> Ca existe des maroufleurs  goudron ? A oui, on appelle a des rouleaux compresseurs




(et re au passage  ::salut:: , faisait un moment que je n'tais pas venu  ::D:  )

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous n'tes pas tous partis en vacances , j'ai besoin de vous pour chiffrer  combien je pourrais vendre cette machine ..j'y arrive pas , trop de prix diffrents  ::cry:: 



j'ai l'impression en regardant sur internet que c'est 2 machines en une ..dj d'aprs la notice 


pourtant la machine que j'ai a l'air d'avoir t vendue comme a ..en plus j'ai des accessoires avec 


les 2 dballs en haut est-ce qu'ils font bien partie de cette machine ? 

est-ce que vous pourriez voir  combien je pourrais vendre le tout , a fait plusieurs fois qu'on me demande et j'arrive pas  chiffrer  ::cry:: 

merci de votre aide ..enfin si quelqu'un y arrive  :;):

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

C'est un tour (a bois ?), c'est a dire une machine qui permet de faire tourner un morceau (de bois ?) pour le graver pendant qu'il tourne.

Ca permet par exemple de realiser (simplement) des pieds de chaise comme ca : 

La machine horizontale sert a faire tourner la piece de bois, et la machine verticale permet d'etre beaucoup plus precis lors de la gravure.

Les autres pieces sont des accessoires qui permettent de faire des choses plus complexes que de simples pieds droits.


[Edit]
Bon, en fait, c'est carrement un dispositif de fraisage/tournage que tu as la. Neuf, ca vaut 680 euro, visiblement sans accessoire -- mais ce dernier point est a confirmer.

Pas du tout, je suis une banane. 680 euro, c'est le prix de la fraiseuse seule, comme le montre tres bien le site du fabriquant : 
PD230
PF230 pour PD230


Prix : 623 + 510 GBP, soit environ 1200 euro neuf.

----------


## rothen

Merci Gangsoleil   ::zoubi:: , en fait t'as eu le mme cheminement que moi , et  ca confirme ce que j'en avais dduit  , c'est bien 2 machines diffrentes qui ont t montes ensemble , c'est sur que a change le prix ...j'ai bien fait d'attendre avant de mettre en vente ...par contre , combien a peut tre vendu tel quel ?? j'ai trouv aucune annonce de vente en occasion  ..

et les accessoires , quelqu'un a trouv quelque chose dessus ??

----------


## gangsoleil

> [SIZE="3"]c'est bien 2 machines diffrentes qui ont t montes ensemble


Oui et non  ::): 

Ce sont bien deux machines vendues separement, mais elles sont prevues pour aller et fonctionner ensemble.
Pour les accessoires, j'ai l'impression que ca vient avec les machines, afin de te permettre encore plus de possibilites.

Pour le prix....


[Edit]
C'est quoi la boite jaune dans laquelle c'est presente ? Un truc en metal qui pourrait venir avec, ou bien juste une boite dans laquelle tu l'as mis ?


A part ca, le PD230/E a lui tout seul vaut 898 euro, le PF230 679, donc un total de plus de 1500 euro. 
Selon l'etat, vu que c'est du materiel assez rare d'occasion, je pense que ca ne decote pas tres vite... Je dirai 1200 tout compris, mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## rothen

merci Gangsoleil ..bon , c'est dj sr je la vendrais pas  ce prix l , faut que ca soit une super affaire pour que les gens achtent  ::?:  ..c'est sr qu'avoir le prix des options serait un plus  :;):  ..personne n'arrive  trouver a ?? 

PS pour "la boite jaune "j'ai vu sur internet que c'tait aussi une option ..mais pas trouv non plus le prix  ::?:

----------


## Auteur

Sache que le prix des fraiseuses  commandes numriques (comme celle que tu as poste il y a quelques semaines) varie entre 2000 et plus de 20.000 selon la marque !

Alors je pense que tu pourras trouver preneur pour la combinaison tour + fraiseuse Proxxon pour environ 1000 (machine d'occasion). Un passionn ou un artisan se montrera intress, je pense.

Pour les accessoires je vais tcher de me renseigner sur les prix.

----------


## sevyc64

> Alors je pense que tu pourras trouver preneur pour la combinaison tour + fraiseuse Proxxon pour environ 1000 (machine d'occasion). Un passionn ou un artisan se montrera intress, je pense.


Mio je le serais si j'avais la place et les sous. Malheureusement, je n'ai ni l'un, ni l'autre !

----------


## rothen

Merci Auteur  ::zoubi:: 

c'est plutt une bonne nouvelle pour moi  :;): 

en fait j'ai encore pas mise l'autre en vente non plus car je sais pas  combien la mettre ..me souviens pas qu'on l'avait chiffre autant  ::roll::  tu crois que je peux mettre l'autre  combien ?  ::calim2:: 

en tous cas je me suis rendue compte d'une chose ...mon mari s'achetait vraiment de beaux jouets  :;):  ..vu qu'il bossait comme un malade je vois pas trop quand il pouvait vraiment s'en servir ..enfin , ca lui donnait peut-tre l'impression de bosser pour quelque chose ...qu'ils puissent servir  des passionns a serait super  ::ccool:: ..
pour Yves , pas de regrets , tu habites trop loin , vu le poids , c'est  prendre sur place  :;):  ..me suis presque cass le dos en le mettant sur la table pour faire la photo  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Pour la Proxxon MF70 je l'ai vue  380 hors taxe chez Farnell (site professionnel). Sur Ebay j'ai vu des prix allant de 150  400.


Juste une question : pour la combinaison tour+fraiseuse PF230 et PD230 as-tu les clefs de serrage ? Cela ressemble un peu  a :
http://www.taff-shop.com/media/catal...98000000_2.jpg
http://www.onypense.com/imgprd/METIE...m/11L02390.jpg
http://img5.cherchons.com/marchand/w...es/CLEMC20.jpg

----------


## giragu03

> Juste une question : pour la combinaison tour+fraiseuse PF230 et PD230 as-tu les clefs de serrage ? Cela ressemble un peu  a :
> http://www.taff-shop.com/media/catal...98000000_2.jpg
> http://www.onypense.com/imgprd/METIE...m/11L02390.jpg
> http://img5.cherchons.com/marchand/w...es/CLEMC20.jpg


J'ai trouv a :


Est-ce que c'est bon ?  ::pastaper:: 

Sinon, bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> J'ai trouv a :
> 
> Est-ce que c'est bon ?


Avec a, c'est meilleur  ::ccool:: 



Dsol, j'espre ne pas choquer les plus jeunes... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

Bon Guillaume  ::zoubi:: en ce qui concerne le tire bouchon , pas de souci , a je sais bien reconnaitre  ::mouarf:: 

et merci Laurent pour la chanson  ::zoubi:: ...me souvenais pas qu'ils faisaient aussi " ringards "  ::mouarf::  ..par contre cette phrase me convient trs bien  :;): 




> Vive les bouteilles  ...et les copains ...et les chansons


 c'est mon credo de vie  :;): 


> Pour la Proxxon MF70 je l'ai vue  380 hors taxe chez Farnell (site professionnel). Sur Ebay j'ai vu des prix allant de 150  400.
> 
> 
> Juste une question : pour la combinaison tour+fraiseuse PF230 et PD230 as-tu les clefs de serrage ?



Merci Auteur pour les infos  ::zoubi:: ...
les prix de la Proxxon MF70  doivent varier en fonction des modles ..il y a 2 version , la simple ..et celle pilote par ordinateur , celle que j'ai ..je vais essayer dans le haut de la fourchette que tu me donnes ...on verra bien  :;): 

Bonne question pour les clefs de serrage ...il y en avait bien une avec , mais elle ne marchait que sur un des 2 appareils ...bon , ca y est j'ai trouv l'autre , mais pas vident  ::?:  ..en fait pour moi ce genre de clef tait toujours la mme ...mais pas du tout , en fait elles sont toutes diffrentes et on peut pas remplacer l'une par l'autre  ::?: ... comme les chargeurs de tel quoi  :;): 

en tous cas l j'ai appris quelque chose  ::ccool::  ...oui , enfin comme pratiquement chaque fois que vous m'expliquez quelque chose quoi  ::mouarf:: 

sinon ..qui part en vacances prochainement ?..que je m'inquite pas  :;):

----------


## giragu03

En fait en voyant les cls de serrage, j'ai pens  un tire-bouchon (je ne sais pas pourquoi, parce que j'avais dj vu des cls de serrage...). Faut pas chercher  comprendre.  ::koi:: 
Merci pour cette magnifique chanson  texte (le numro 1 au Top 50 le jour de la naissance de ma sur...), il faut dire qu' cette poque on savait faire de la chanson  texte :


Pour revenir  Licence IV, je suis fan absolu du dernier couplet :



> Tout a ce serait bien termin
> Si nos bonnes femmes n'taient pas rentres
> Elles nous ont mis le Pernod sous cl


Et surtout de la fin de celui-ci :



> Elles ont gueul plus fort que nous
> Et on s'est fait virer


Bonne nuit.

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::ptdr::  Guillaume ..c'est sr  l'poque il y avait des chansons  texte magnifique  ::mouarf:: 


l j'ai besoin de vous pour un nouvel appareil , c'est le 

GRAPHTEC CRAF Robo  CC 330 20 E

bon , l , par internet ,je sais ce que c'est , j'ai tout trouv ....sauf le CD d'installation  ::cry:: 

est - ce que vous pourriez me trouver  quoi il ressemble ? ou un lien o je pourrais le rcuprer ...enfin si c'est possible  :;): 

pourquoi rien n'est jamais complet  ::calim2:: , c'est usant  ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

Tu dois pouvoir trouver ce qui va bien  l'adresse suivante :
http://graphtecamerica.com/support/l...downloads.html

----------


## gangsoleil

> GRAPHTEC CRAFT Robo  CC 330 20 E


Le Manuel : http://www.graphteccorp.com/craftrob...nual_CC300.pdf

Les diverses choses que tu peux installer pour commander la bete : http://www.graphteccorp.com/craftrob...ort/index.html  (chercher CC300)

Je pense que c'est le gros fichier qui est interessant, mais je pense aussi que tu peux juste donner le lien a l'acheteur en lui disant de se debrouiller avec.

----------


## rothen

merci tous les 2  ::zoubi:: 

Mais pour Guillaume , j'arrive  rien sur mon ordi avec ton lien  ::?:  je dois avoir trop de protection  :;): 

par contre avec celui de gangsoleil ca passe bien et l j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut  ::ccool:: 

comme on est vendredi soir , je souhaite  tous 

*UN SUPER WE* 

et  lundi ...ou mardi  ::roll::  ..car je vais vous faire travailler  ::mouarf:: 

en effet comme avec presque chaque appareil il me manque un logiciel ,  j'ai dcid de faire des photos de tous les CD qui pourraient ..peut-tre ..en tre pour que vous me donniez votre avis  :;): 

Alors reposez vous bien ce WE que vous soyez en forme  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Faut faire attention aux blondes 



> Une blonde pas comme les autres
> 
> 
> En plein centre de Manhattan, une Rolls se gare devant une banque. 
> En descend une superbe blonde qui rentre dans ltablissement et demande un prt de 2000 euros. 
> Le charg daffaire lui demande une garantie ainsi que la dure du prt. 
> 
> La blonde propose, comme garantie, la Rolls gare devant la banque et indique que le prt sera rembours  son retour de Paris dans quinze jours. 
> Sur ces entre-faits, la blonde sen va, tandis que le charg daffaire et son directeur sesclaffent : 
> ...


Bon we rothen, pas trop dexcs!

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  j'espre que vous avez pass un bon WE ...le mien plein d'amis et de rires..bref un WE comme j'aime  :;):  et vous , vous avez fait quoi ??
Meri Yves pour ton histoire  ::zoubi:: ...eh oui , il y a des blondes plus futes que d'autres  :;):  ...avec ou sans  Rolls  ::lol:: 



> Bon we rothen, pas trop dexcs!


euh ...trop tard  ::mouarf:: 

pour les photos des CD plus le temps ce matin ...j'essayerai plus tard :;): ...

en attendant vous pouvez rpondre concernant les vacances ...qui part ? et o ?  ::roll:: ..ou il y en a comme moi qui reste  la maison  ::?:

----------


## Lady

Hello!!

Alors ce week end je suis descendue sur Paris avec Mari, enfant et chien (le trajet c'tait moyen vu que le chien est malade en voiture)
Vendredi profitage intensif d'tre chez mes parents pour aller au cin avec mon homme et laissez bb aux grands parents.
Samedi Japan Expo (l encore bb avec mes parents)
Rsultat : Pas vraiment de problme de laissez bb aux grands parents donc a devrait aller en Aot quand elle passera sa premire semaine de vacances loin de nous. En plus mes parents habite en pavillon elle a kiff le jardin (surtout le fraises et les framboises qui poussent dedans)

Sinon ici je suis en vacances du 5 au 18 aot. Nous partons nulle part en particulier mais avons prvu des choses par ci par l : termin la cuisine (reste de llectricit  faire et un meuble a monter), sortie  l'aquarium Nausicaa, sortie  la plage, sortie au zoo d'Anvers et surement 2 ou 3 jours  Nantes voir la marraine de ma fille.

----------


## Nhaps

Re  tous,

Tin la semaine dernire ton of boulot scolaire inutile...

Enfin bon la ca devrait aller mieu, 2 mois en entreprise pu d'cole jusque Septembre !

Et puis je suis tellement dcu, j'ai encore une fois loup la Japan Expo, j'en est marre, dans mon entourage, il y a que moi qui aime le Japon... Trop triste !  ::cry:: 

Mais bon l'anne prochaine, j'irai !

----------


## Loceka

> sortie  l'aquarium Nausicaa


C'est quoi cet aquarium ?  ::weird:: 

On peut y voir des Omus ?

----------


## Lung

> C'est quoi cet aquarium ? 
> 
> On peut y voir des Omus ?


J'ai pens  la mme chose, mais il ne faut pas oublier a :  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nausicaa

 :;):

----------


## Loceka

C'tait pas un oubli, je ne connaissais pas du tout.  ::P: 

Pour moi Nausica c'tait juste Kaze no tani no Nausica.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'tait pas un oubli, je ne connaissais pas du tout. 
> 
> Pour moi Nausica c'tait juste Kaze no tani no Nausica.


Meurs, otaku !

----------


## Loceka

Pas de violence, c'est les vacances !  ::zen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Pas de violence,


Ca t'arrange hein ?



> c'est les vacances !


Car en plus t'es en vacances ?
 ::zekill::   ::massacre::

----------


## Nhaps

::alerte:: *-57* ::alerte::

----------


## Loceka

> Car en plus t'es en vacances ?


Non, c'tait juste pour taler ma culture (et puis comme on est en priode de vacances, c'tait de saison)  ::lun::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  ...

dsole j'ai pas encore eu le temps de mettre des photos , j'ai pas vu le temps passer  ::?:  avec tous ces barbecs  ::mouarf::  ...demain a devrait tre bon  :;): 

sinon Lady il y avait quoi d'interessant  Japan Expo ? t'as pris des photos ??

pour Nausicaa , elle a t rcompense ..elle a eu le fils  la place  la place du pre  ::mouarf:: 

bon , sinon , pourquoi vous avez parl de  " Omus " , suis alle voir sur Google , c'est une sorte d'affreux insecte  ::?: ...quel rapport avec l'aquarium ??  ::roll::

----------


## Hizin

C'est en rfrence au film d'animation du studio Ghibli : "Nausica de la Vale du vent".

Les Omus, dans ce monde, c'est a : http://marvelll.fr/wp-content/galler...aa-photo-1.jpg

Trs bon dessin anim... Je vais me le regarder de nouveau sous peu, pour le coup ^^

----------


## Loceka

> Trs bon dessin anim... Je vais me le regarder de nouveau sous peu, pour le coup ^^


Et excellent manga surtout, un des seuls de Miyazaki.
Trs riche et plus triste que l'anim (mais c'est normal vu qu'apparement l'anim a t fait bien avant que le manga papier ne soit achev).

----------


## Lung

> Et excellent manga surtout


+1
L'anim est  des annes-lumire du manga.




> un des seuls de Miyazaki.


Il en a fait d'autres ?




> Trs riche et plus triste que l'anim (mais c'est normal vu qu'apparement l'anim a t fait bien avant que le manga papier ne soit achev).


J'avais lu qu'il a t contraint et forc de faire l'anim (d'o, pour moi, ce scnario trs pauvre dans l'anim).

----------


## Hizin

Tiens, j'apprends qu'il y a un manga... merci  ::): 
Je vais voir pour me le procurer.

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par Loceka
> 
> 
> un des seuls de Miyazaki.
> 
> 
> Il en a fait d'autres ?


Je crois bien que non. Quand j'avais cherch, il y'a quelques annes, je n'avais trouv que celui-l.
Par contre dans la page wikipedia qui lui est consacre, ils parlent d'autres "livres", du coup je ne suis plus aussi sr.

----------


## Lady

Hello

Pour la Japan on a t assez du avec mon mari . Dj on y est aller le Samedi pas bonne ide donc on a dcrt que pour les annes a venir soit on y va le vendredi soit on y va pas. 
Pour rencontr des gens un peu connus le samedi c'est pas possible vu les foule ils se baladent pas. Alors que les annes prcdent quand j'y suis aller le vendredi les "clbrits" se balade dans la japan ce jour l.

Ensuite nous on y va surtout pour les Figurines / Statuettes Et y avait quasiment rien d'intressant ou alors a des prix franchement abuss. Des figurines que j'ai achet il y a 3 ans 30 euros sont a 70 euro aujourd'hui  :8O: . Mon mari est dgout car une statuette qu'il veut vraiment il l'avait vu a 180 euro il y a 3 ans et n'avait pas acheter car pas les sous. Cette anne il aurait pu sauf qu'elle est a 350 !!! re  :8O: 

Mais du coup certaine de mes figurines on prit une valeur de dingue (sauf que je compte pas les revendre)

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai vu des photos des statuettes et des besaces Fairy Tail, j'ai vers une larme de ne pas pouvoir les acheter  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

> J'ai vu des photos des statuettes et des besaces Fairy Tail, j'ai vers une larme de ne pas pouvoir les acheter


C'est possible de mettre des photos ou un lien ?? je ne sais pas du tout  quoi ca peut ressembler  :8O: 

merci aussi pour vos explications , je ne connaissais videmment pas non plus  ::mouarf::  ...c'est bien , j'augmente ma culture  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous.
Une petite vido en hommage  un gant de l'accordon (j'ai entendu qu'il avait anim son premier bal  six ans...) dcd hier (et puis c'est l'occasion de vous remettre une petite vido musicale).
Donc, voici le plus grand tube d'Andr Verchuren, les fiancs d'Auvergne :

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !

Un passage rapide ..euh oui par ce beau temps j'en profite pour avancer dans le jardin ..en plus entre les cerises , les groseilles et les cassis je suis dborde ...tout vient en mme temps  ::calim2:: 

les" cuistots" vous avez quoi comme recette avec   ::roll::  en plus si je pouvais congeler ,  m'arrangerait  :;): 

merci Guillaume pour ta vido  ::zoubi::  , je ne suis pas trs "accordon" mais c'est bien de lui  rendre hommage car c'est vraiment un gant de cet instrument ...en plus dans le journal j'avais lu que " les fiancs d'Auvergne " c'tait son plus grand succs , ca me disait rien  ::?:  ..mais l bien sr en l'coutant j'ai reconnu de suite , c'est hyper connu .. :;):

----------


## lper

> Coucou les tous !
> 
> Un passage rapide ..euh oui par ce beau temps j'en profite pour avancer dans le jardin ..en plus entre les cerises , les groseilles et les cassis je suis dborde ...tout vient en mme temps 
> 
> les" cuistots" vous avez quoi comme recette avec   en plus si je pouvais congeler ,  m'arrangerait


Coucou Rothen, ::zoubi:: 

mes vacances sont encore loin, si loin que je n'ai pas encore planifi car dbord. ::roll:: 

Pour la recette, j'avais fait un cheesecake aux fruits rouges avec ma fille, excellent ! ::salive::

----------


## sevyc64

> Coucou les tous !
> 
> Un passage rapide ..euh oui par ce beau temps j'en profite pour avancer dans le jardin ..en plus entre les cerises , les groseilles et les cassis je suis dborde ...tout vient en mme temps 
> 
> les" cuistots" vous avez quoi comme recette avec   en plus si je pouvais congeler ,  m'arrangerait


Hum, groseilles cassis, en gele ou confiture, pourquoi pas (perso je prfre la gele pour ce genre de fruit).

Les cerises  manger comme a (moi quand je les ramasse c'est 1 dans le panier, 1 dans la bouche  ::mrgreen:: ) sinon en confiture pour garnir un bon gteau basque traditionnel ou alors accompagn une bonne tranche de Brebis des Pyrnes  ::mouarf:: 

_Mais non, chui pas Basque, mais chui pas loin_

----------


## gangsoleil

Idee recette : liqueur de vieux garcons : tu prends de l'alcool, et tu mets tous les fruits rouges que tu trouves dedans. En general, on commence avec les premieres fraises, puis on continue toute la saison jusqu'au raisin en septembre.
Si tu prends de l'alcool pour fruits (40%), il ne faut pas mettre plus de la moitie de fruits, et un peu de sucre tout de suite.
Si tu prends de l'alcool NON DENATURE a 70 ou 90 (a acheter en pharmacie), tu peux mettre plus de sucre, et plus de fruits bien sur.
Une fois fini, tu coupes avec de l'eau distillee pour obtenir un melange dont le degre te convient, et tu rajoutes aussi un peu de sucre a ton gout.
Attention, le sirop de sucre donne un gout particulier, mais se melange mieux.

Sinon, tarte aux cassis.

----------


## Auteur

Je suis pass par hasard sur cette discussion et, comme d'autres ont rpondu 42  La Grande Question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste, je rponds :
-42  la question que Rothen n'a pas encore pose !  ::whistle:: 





oui je sais, par rapport  ma rponse, c'est -41 mais je suis venu trop tard, j'avais piscine
 ::pastaper::

----------


## Nhaps

> Idee recette : liqueur de vieux garcons : tu prends de l'alcool, et tu mets tous les fruits rouges que tu trouves dedans. En general, on commence avec les premieres fraises, puis on continue toute la saison jusqu'au raisin en septembre.
> Si tu prends de l'alcool pour fruits (40%), il ne faut pas mettre plus de la moitie de fruits, et un peu de sucre tout de suite.
> Si tu prends de l'alcool NON DENATURE a 70 ou 90 (a acheter en pharmacie), tu peux mettre plus de sucre, et plus de fruits bien sur.
> Une fois fini, tu coupes avec de l'eau distillee pour obtenir un melange dont le degre te convient, et tu rajoutes aussi un peu de sucre a ton gout.
> Attention, le sirop de sucre donne un gout particulier, mais se melange mieux.
> 
> Sinon, tarte aux cassis.


Tu m'as donn des ides  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

merci pour vos ides recette  ::zoubi:: 

je vais aller acheter tout ce qu'il faut pour faire un cheesecake , j'ai jamais essay mais ca devrait me plaire  :;):  , je vais faire des geles ( je prfre aussi ) et des coulis pour mettre sur les glaces ...et je vais rechercher le gros pot que j'ai quelque part pour faire la liqueur de vieux garons ...je connaissais pas le nom mais je la faisais dans le temps , je l'avais compltement oublie .
( t'es sr qu'il faut rajouter de l'eau distille )

bon faut dire aussi qu'avant j'avais pas le temps , j'avais la chance d'tre partie la plupart des mois d't  ::calim2::  ...mais c'est bien , je dcouvre d'autres choses  :;): 

si vous avez un truc pour faire la gele de groseille ...pour supprimer les ppins , il y a quoi ?? sans les enlever avec une aiguille bien sr  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

> t'es sr qu'il faut rajouter de l'eau distille


Je suis certain que moi je n'en mets pas, et que certains en mettent, car ils trouvent cela trop fort sinon.




> si vous avez un truc pour faire la gele de groseille ...pour supprimer les ppins , il y a quoi ?? sans les enlever avec une aiguille bien sr


Tu peux tenter, au choix : le rouleau compresseur, ou bien le mixeur. Une bonne centrifugeuese doit aussi faire l'affaire.

----------


## giragu03

> si vous avez un truc pour faire la gele de groseille ...pour supprimer les ppins , il y a quoi ?? sans les enlever avec une aiguille bien sr


Tu passes ton jus dans un tamis fin... (les quelques fois o j'ai fait de la gele de groseille, j'ai laiss les ppins).
Sinon en recette, tu peux faire des cerises  l'eau-de-vie (http://cuisine.journaldesfemmes.com/...a-l-eau-de-vie)

----------


## Nhaps

> Tu passes ton jus dans un tamis fin... (les quelques fois o j'ai fait de la gele de groseille, j'ai laiss les ppins).
> Sinon en recette, tu peux faire des cerises  l'eau-de-vie (http://cuisine.journaldesfemmes.com/...a-l-eau-de-vie)


Ah oui les cerises  l'eau de vie, ca ca defonce ! ::):

----------


## Auteur

> si vous avez un truc pour faire la gele de groseille ...pour supprimer les ppins , il y a quoi ?? sans les enlever avec une aiguille bien sr





> Tu peux tenter, au choix : le rouleau compresseur, ou bien le mixeur. Une bonne centrifugeuese doit aussi faire l'affaire.


tu as essay avec un maroufleur  groseilles ? Genre ce truc :





> 





 ::dehors::

----------


## Nhaps

> tu as essay avec un maroufleur  groseilles ? Genre ce truc :


Valerie Damidot sort de ce corps !

----------


## ManusDei

Les ppins c'est bon, mangez-en !

----------


## Nhaps

> Les ppins c'est bon, mangez-en !


ca dpends lesquels...

Perso dans ma vie j'aime pas me manger des ppins

----------


## rothen

finalement c'est super  ::ccool::  vous tes de bons conseil pour tout ..mme les recettes :;):  




> Je suis certain que moi je n'en mets pas, et que certains en mettent, car ils trouvent cela trop fort sinon..


je suis comme toi ..j'aime pas quand c'est trop dilu  ::mouarf::  en plus , avec plus d'alcool a se gardera mieux  :;): 




> Tu passes ton jus dans un tamis fin...
> Sinon en recette, tu peux faire des cerises  l'eau-de-vie (http://cuisine.journaldesfemmes.com/...a-l-eau-de-vie)


ah oui , bonne ide pour le tamis  :;):  ..et aussi pour les cerises  l'eau de vie , j'avais compltement oubli , j'adorais a ..surtout que l j'ai russi  sauver une  partie de mes cerises en faisant fuir la nue d'tourneaux ...juste  temps sinon il ne restait plus rien ..en 10 mn ils vident un arbre  ::?:  vous avez le mme flau chez vous ?? 
PS : dans ta recette j'ai ador la prcision du temps : 1412 mn  ::mouarf:: 




> tu as essay avec un maroufleur  groseilles ? Genre ce truc :


 ::ptdr:: MDR  ..t'as vraiment le sens du pratique  ::mouarf:: 





> Perso dans ma vie j'aime pas me manger des ppins


moi non plus ..aucun ... ::lol::  mais pour les groseilles je ferai peut-tre l'essai avec un pot  :;): 

Bon ...comme nous sommes vendredi soir , je souhaite  tous 

UN EXCELLENT WE 

en plus avec le beau temps prvu a devrait tre super  :;):

----------


## Lady

Ma grand mre faisait la gele de groseilles en rcuprant le jus en les crasant dans un torchon fin. a enlve les ppins et la peau (car certaines espce de groseilles on la peau dure)

----------


## giragu03

> Valerie Damidot sort de ce corps !


Je pense qu'il voulait son T-Shirt I love maroufler... C'est fait  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Rothen, giragu03 y m'embte  ::cry:: 


-28

----------


## giragu03

> Rothen, giragu03 y m'embte


 ::calin::  (dsol si a dfait ton brushing...)

Rothen, j'avoue que j'ai pris la premire recette (a correspond  peu prs  la manire dont je les fais...) et je n'avais pas fait attention  ce dtail. Mais c'est effectivement assez amusant, surtout que je ne comprends pas comment ils arrivent  ce nombre.

Bonne journe.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ::zoubi:: 

je vous souhaite une bonne semaine ..en plus on devrait encore avoir du soleil toute la semaine ..c'est trop gnial  ::ccool::  ...euh , peut-tre pas pour ceux qui bossent  ::mouarf:: 




> Rothen, giragu03 y m'embte 
> -28


viens chez moi ...je vais te consoler  ::calin:: 
-28 ..c'est vrai ...incroyable quand mme  :8O:   ..il tient encore ce post ..on se demande comment  ::mouarf:: 




> Rothen, j'avoue que j'ai pris la premire recette  et je n'avais pas fait attention  ce dtail. Mais c'est effectivement assez amusant, surtout que je ne comprends pas comment ils arrivent  ce nombre.


oui ...aussi prcis lol  ::mouarf:: 

bon ..les fruits dans l'alcool ,  c'est fait ...aujourd'hui je vais faire une des recettes que vous m'avez donn et la gele ..enfin je vais essayer  ::mouarf:: 

l il y en a qui sont revenu de vacances ?? on a droit quand aux photos ? a fait longtemps que plus personne en met  ::calim2:: ..a permet de voyager  ceux qui restent  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> il tient encore ce post ..on se demande comment


Grce  The Damidot's glue !
Si vous utilisez la colle Valrie Damidot vous tes sr que vos discussions tiendront longtemps.... Achetez The Damidot's glue ! Et vos discussions tiendront, tiendront....


 ::dehors:: 

Vivement les vacances, je fatigue l  ::aie:: 

-25

----------


## Nhaps

> Grce  The Damidot's glue !
> Si vous utilisez la colle Valrie Damidot vous tes sr que vos discussions tiendront longtemps.... Achetez The Damidot's glue ! Et vos discussions tiendront, tiendront....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivement les vacances, je fatigue l 
> 
> -25



Mdr le craquage total Auteur ! J'adore ! Il y a des fidles du thread qui ne sont pu l, ou peut tre qu'ils nous observent ( shadowmoon ), mais aprs des nouveaux arrivent pour dire des btises....  ::): 

De tout de facon Rothen, ce sujet *perdurera* tant que ta photo n'y figurera pas  ::mouarf::  

premiere fois de ma vie que j'utilise le mot en gras, est il bon ? en tout cas ca fait baleze : - 24

----------


## Hizin

> De tout de facon Rothen, ce sujet perdurera tant que ta photo n'y figurera pas


+1 !

Mme en ayant eu un zouli cadeau de Rothen, je n'ai pu voir son nom sur le colis, seulement le pseudo  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

> +1 !
> 
> Mme en ayant eu un zouli cadeau de Rothen, je n'ai pu voir son nom sur le colis, seulement le pseudo


Ah bon ? Elle t'avait envoy quoi ? je suis jaloux l !

----------


## Hizin

Lors du passage "jeu vido" des identification, il y avait eu Heroes of Might and Magic 1  en bote sous blister, et j'avais voqu les souvenirs que a me rappelait (dbut d'apprentissage de l'anglais, une partie de mon enfance et des batailles avec mon frre  ::D:  ) et elle me l'a envoy, avec un autre... et j'ai un trou de mmoire pour le nom de l'autre (et n'tant pas chez moi...).

Encore merci Rothen, il trne firement avec mes autres collector  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

> Lors du passage "jeu vido" des identification, il y avait eu Heroes of Might and Magic 1  en bote sous blister, et j'avais voqu les souvenirs que a me rappelait (dbut d'apprentissage de l'anglais, une partie de mon enfance et des batailles avec mon frre  ) et elle me l'a envoy, avec un autre... et j'ai un trou de mmoire pour le nom de l'autre (et n'tant pas chez moi...).
> 
> Encore merci Rothen, il trne firement avec mes autres collector


Erf ben j'tais pas encore arriv dans la discussion  cette poque alors.. ;(

----------


## rothen

> De tout de facon Rothen, ce sujet *perdurera* tant que ta photo n'y figurera pas  
> 
> premiere fois de ma vie que j'utilise le mot en gras, est il bon ?


bien sur ...c'est le verbe perdurer au futur  :;): 

euh ..pour ma photo ..sauf moment d'garement  ::mouarf::  ...donc ce post risque de durer longtemps  :;): 




> +1 !
> 
> Mme en ayant eu un zouli cadeau de Rothen, je n'ai pu voir son nom sur le colis, seulement le pseudo


Tant mieux Hizin si a t'a fait plaisir ...il te restera un souvenir  :;): 

 l'poque j'avais envoy des jeux  ceux qui en avaient eu envie ..autant faire plaisir ..par contre justement  cause du seul pseudo  l'arrire , un ne les a jamais reus ...malgr une rclamation , le colis  s'est perdu  ::?:  ...

si on regarde dans la liste des notifications sur ce post ...finalement il y a quand mme pas mal de fidles  :;):  ..je sais que certains anciens suivent aussi mme s'ils ne mettent plus grand chose ...mais le post n'est plus le mme non plus  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi je suis toujours  :;): 

Pas trs prolixe (mais je ne l'ai pas t trs souvent sur ce sujet :p ) mais prsent  :;): 

et -18  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> l'poque j'avais envoy des jeux  ceux qui en avaient eu envie ..autant faire plaisir ..par contre justement  cause du seul pseudo  l'arrire , un ne les a jamais reus ...malgr une rclamation , le colis  s'est perdu  ...


Je confirme  ::cry::  

Mais j'ai survcu, grce  super rgime chocolat !

----------


## Nhaps

Sachant que l'on arrive au 6000eme post, je voulais dire  Auteur de ne pas faire  3-4+ posts d'affils pour avoir le 6000eme ! 

Cordialement,

Nhaps

----------


## rothen

> Je confirme


j'ai d'autant plus rl  qu'en plus ton adresse tait juste ...ils n'ont pas fait l'effort de te trouver  ::?: 




> Sachant que l'on arrive au 6000eme post ..


attends ..attends ..pas encore ..il y a de la marge   ::mouarf::  ..n'empche c'est vrai que c'est super ...jamais j'aurais pens a en l'ouvrant ...d'ailleurs je me souviens mme plus comment j'en avais eu l'ide  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Bon, ben puisque c'est comme a : 

-14

----------


## MiaowZedong

Ce thread devient un vritable dinosaure vivant, en fait.

----------


## Nhaps

Ouais mais il parait que c'est pas du tout le pire de DVP, il y a un Jurassic Park cach de la vue des simples mortels que nous sommes.

----------


## TweeKs

Qute accepte : Chercher le gros dinosaure !

----------


## giragu03

> Qute accepte : Chercher le gros dinosaure !


Comme dj dit au cours du sujet, le plus long sujet public est l'lection de Miss Dveloppez. Par contre, il y aurait des sujets visibles uniquement par les modos (et autres membres de l'quipe) qui seraient bien plus longs.

EDIT : Au fait, bonjour tout le monde !  ::salut::

----------


## Nhaps

> Par contre, il y aurait des sujets visibles uniquement par les modos (et autres membres de l'quipe) qui seraient bien plus longs.


Oui c'est de cela que je parle, une vraie secte ce site !

----------


## giragu03

> Oui c'est de cela que je parle


J'avais bien compris, mais j'expliquais  TweeKs qui, lui, il me semble, n'avait pas compris ce que tu disais (vu qu'il voulait chercher le gros dinosaure...)
P.S. : Auteur, sois sur tes gardes pour avoir le 6000...

----------


## Nhaps

> J'avais bien compris, mais j'expliquais  TweeKs qui, lui, il me semble, n'avait pas compris ce que tu disais (vu qu'il voulait chercher le gros dinosaure...)
> P.S. : Auteur, sois sur tes gardes pour avoir le 6000...


Libre a lui d'essayer d'tre modo  ::mouarf:: 

Et mdr, j'ai pensais aussi a Auteur, je suis sur qu'il dit rien mais qu'il spam F5 pour faire le 6000eme, j'en suis  99% sur !

----------


## sevyc64

> Comme dj dit au cours du sujet, le plus long sujet public est l'lection de Miss Dveloppez. Par contre, il y aurait des sujets visibles uniquement par les modos (et autres membres de l'quipe) qui seraient bien plus longs.


De mmoire, il y en a qu'un, peut tre 2 mais pas plus.

Ce sujet fait parti du Top 5, tous sujets confondus.

----------


## TweeKs

> Comme dj dit au cours du sujet, le plus long sujet public est l'lection de Miss Dveloppez. Par contre, il y aurait des sujets visibles uniquement par les modos (et autres membres de l'quipe) qui seraient bien plus longs.


Bon ben je confirme, j'ai quand mme fait un p'tit tour pour voir.
Comme je suis pas l depuis longtemps, a m'a permit de faire un peu le tour du propritaire  ::P: 

La question que je me pose maintenant c'est si ce post va dpasser les 7000 et ainsi devenir le plus gros post visible du sicle et mme du millnaire (et non seulement de la dcnie, Miss DVP remontant  2007)

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon ben je confirme, j'ai quand mme fait un p'tit tour pour voir.
> Comme je suis pas l depuis longtemps, a m'a permit de faire un peu le tour du propritaire 
> 
> La question que je me pose maintenant c'est si ce post va dpasser les 7000 et ainsi devenir le plus gros post visible du sicle et mme du millnaire (et non seulement de la dcnie, Miss DVP remontant  2007)


Si on suis la courbe d'volution du nombres de postes sur ce thread, nous constatons qu'il suis une volution logarithmique, c'est  dire qu'il ralenti, au fil du temps, la solution serai de remotiver les personnes. Mais personnellement je crois au fort potentiel de ce Thread, et les 7000 posts ne seront qu'une tape.

----------


## TweeKs

> Si on suis la courbe d'volution du nombres de postes sur ce thread, nous constatons qu'il suis une volution logarithmique, c'est  dire qu'il ralenti, au fil du temps, la solution serai de remotiver les personnes. Mais personnellement je crois au fort potentiel de ce Thread, et les 7000 posts ne seront qu'une tape.


Si je me rappelle bien de mes cours de maths, le logarythme nprien (j'espre l'avoir bien crit) tend quand mme vers l'infini non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Si je me rappelle bien de mes cours de maths, le logarythme nprien (j'espre l'avoir bien crit) tend quand mme vers l'infini non ?


Ouais mais doucement   ::):

----------


## gangsoleil

allez, je fais le -1 pour vous faire plaisir, et avancer le thread.

Rothen, photo suivante ?

----------


## ManusDei

Je parie que je suis l trop tard pour le 600me.

Edit : Ah ben non \o/

----------


## TweeKs

On a pass le 6me pallier, du coup ma motivation retombe  ::(: 

EDIT : Je me rconforte en me disant qu' dfaut d'tre le 6000e message, je suis la 6000e rponse, mme si celle-ci n'apporte rien au sujet initial  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

Bande d'enfoir du F5 je vous dteste ! 

j'avais prepar mon :

"Auteur, je suis ton pre !"

----------


## ManusDei

> Bande d'enfoir du F5 je vous dteste !


Pas de F5, je suis pass par hasard le temps qu'une commande rponde, il restait 2 messages avant le 6000me, et j'ai mis le mien.
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

Moi aussi je voulais ce 6000ime mais vous l'avez rush comme papopible !  ::no::

----------


## rothen

dj bonjour  tous  ::zoubi::  ..en particulier aujourd'hui  Miaow ..ca fait un bout de temps que t'tais pas venu non ?et  Tweeks ,t'es nouveau sur le post toi non ?? 

  ..sinon  c'est dingue  ::wow::  , vous avez pass le 6000 aujourd'hui ..je ne l'attendais pas avant demain 

BRAVO  MagnusDei  ..t'as pas eu ton jeu ..mais t'as un podium du post  :;): 

du coup j'ai regard

1000 : moi ...je pense que vous l'avez fait exprs  ::mouarf::  
2000 : Barsy
3000 : Bovino
4000 : Sevics64
5000: Auteur 
6000 : MagnusDei 

c'est bien ...chaque fois un diffrent  ...avec un peu de chance il y en aura un qui fera le 7000  :;): 

en tous cas , quelque soit l'avenir de ce post il m'aura amen beaucoup de satisfactions ..dj vous m'avez rsolu beaucoup de choses et le ct " prsence " me fait beaucoup de bien et m'aide beaucoup dans ce tri des souvenirs 
l je suis encore dans mes confitures et gteaux ...plus le jardin avec ce beau temps ...mais je vais bientt faire les photos des CD dont j'avais parl ...donc vous aurez bientt du travail  ::): 

sinon ...toujours personne n'a de photos de vacances  mettre pour nous faire rver

----------


## sevyc64

> ...avec un peu de chance il y en aura un qui fera le 7000


-994 

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> -994


Et moi, je dis -1000 pour galer Miss Dveloppez...
 ::mrgreen:: 

Et l, je viens de raliser un truc. J'ai plus de posts totalement inutiles (je ne suis pas sr d'avoir identifi un seul truc... et la dernire fois que j'ai rpondu, le lien n'a rien apport  Rothen...) sur ce sujet que de posts sur tout le reste du forum.

Bonne nuit.

----------


## sevyc64

Ah moi, pour dormir ce soir je me passe en boucle ce morceau que je viens de dcouvrir : 






_mme si, avec fond, l'orage qui essaye de s'nerver, c'est pas top_

----------


## Nhaps

Moi je crois que j'ai jamais t d'aucune aide pour Rothen, devrai-je arreter de venir sur ce Thread pour autant ?  ::?:

----------


## TweeKs

> dj bonjour  tous  ..en particulier aujourd'hui  Miaow ..ca fait un bout de temps que t'tais pas venu non ?et  Tweeks ,t'es nouveau sur le post toi non ??


En effet, je suis arriv un peu tard pour aider en quoi que ce soit, mais bon je pense que le sujet initial n'est plus d'actualit.

Du coup je suis juste venu nourrir la bte  l'approche du 6me pallier  ::P:

----------


## rothen

bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

Soyez rassurs , tout le monde est utile sur ce post  :;):  ...il y a bien sr ceux qui m'aident par leurs connaissances  identifier des objets pour moi et  me donner des liens utiles soit pour les complter , soit pour les quantifier pour la vente ...mais il y a aussi tous ceux qui par leurs facties , leurs photos ou leurs chansons me remontent le moral ..et a c'est super important pour moi  :;): 

pour Tweeks si , le sujet initial est toujours d'actualit , il y aura encore des choses  identifier mais l c'est les vacances  alors c'est relche ...ouais le soleil a me rend paresseuse   ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne la musique j'aime bien ce que tu as mis Yves ..

en ce qui concerne "bonne nuit les petit " Guillaume je me demande si les enfants de maintenant le suivrait de la mme faon ..ils ont bien changs je pense  :;):  ..enfin j'en ai pas mais ceux qui en ont vous pensez quoi ? ils regarderaient encore ce genre de choses ?? j'avais lu qu'ils voulaient le relancer mais je sais pas si ca a t fait ..quelqu'un sait ? enfin si ca a t relanc ..ca a pas d marcher ..je pense pas que a fasse encore faire coucher les gosses a

----------


## Nhaps

Sauf que si tu remets les pisodes de bonne nuit les petits aujourd'hui.

Ca serai plutt bon cauchemar les gosses.

Car franchement les trucs bien d'hier font clairement flipper aujourd'hui

casimir, nounours, telechat...

----------


## Lady

hello

Pour bonne nuit les petits je ne sais pas trop mais dj moi j'ai du en voir 1 ou 2 et pas  l'heure d'aller au lit.

En plus quand je vois que ma fille d' peine 2 ans se couche entre 20h30 et 21h alors qu'elle se lve a 6h30 / 7h je me dit qu'est ce que a va tre en grandissant ... Bon en mme temps elle fait la sieste donc a va peut tre changer quand elle ira  l'cole.

Mais j'avoue que la problmatique est ce que ma fille va aimer la mme chose que ce que j'aimais enfant me touche. J'ai pas mal e DVD de mes srie / dessin anim d'enfance donc on verra bien dans quelques annes ^^. 
Pour les curieux: Lady Oscar, Creamy, Emi magique, Ulysse 31 ...

----------


## sevyc64

> en ce qui concerne "bonne nuit les petit " Guillaume je me demande si les enfants de maintenant le suivrait de la mme faon ..ils ont bien changs je pense  ..enfin j'en ai pas mais ceux qui en ont vous pensez quoi ? ils regarderaient encore ce genre de choses ??


Tout dpend  quelle heure ils le mettraient. Parce que en ce moment, chez moi, ramadan, chaleur, vacances, etc.. tu as encore des gosses de moins de 10 ans  jouer dans les rues  1h du mat. Et en priode scolaire, il est pas rare d'en voir jusqu' 23h.
A mon poque,  23h, y avait dj un bail que je pionais.




> Sauf que si tu remets les pisodes de bonne nuit les petits aujourd'hui.
> 
> Ca serai plutt bon cauchemar les gosses.
> 
> Car franchement les trucs bien d'hier font clairement flipper aujourd'hui
> 
> casimir, nounours, telechat...


C'est clair !

Et pourtant on est pas traumatis.
Ou alors, on l'est tellement que l'on est mme pas capable de s'en rendre compte  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> bonjour tout le monde 
> 
> Soyez rassurs , tout le monde est utile sur ce post  ...il y a bien sr ceux qui m'aident par leurs connaissances  identifier des objets pour moi et  me donner des liens utiles soit pour les complter , soit pour les quantifier pour la vente ...mais il y a aussi tous ceux qui par leurs facties , leurs photos ou leurs chansons me remontent le moral ..et a c'est super important pour moi 
> 
> pour Tweeks si , le sujet initial est toujours d'actualit , il y aura encore des choses  identifier mais l c'est les vacances  alors c'est relche ...ouais le soleil a me rend paresseuse  
> 
> en ce qui concerne la musique j'aime bien ce que tu as mis Yves ..
> 
> en ce qui concerne "bonne nuit les petit " Guillaume je me demande si les enfants de maintenant le suivrait de la mme faon ..ils ont bien changs je pense  ..enfin j'en ai pas mais ceux qui en ont vous pensez quoi ? ils regarderaient encore ce genre de choses ?? j'avais lu qu'ils voulaient le relancer mais je sais pas si ca a t fait ..quelqu'un sait ? enfin si ca a t relanc ..ca a pas d marcher ..je pense pas que a fasse encore faire coucher les gosses a


 l'poque, il n'y avait que 2 chaines donc le choix tlvisuel tait limit. En outre, il n'y avait pas de chaines spcialises pour les enfants et "Bonne nuit les petits" tait positionn juste avant le JT et les programmes pour les plus grands. a correspondait bien  l'heure o les enfants devaient aller se coucher (Nounours disait rgulirement de faire sa toilette, d'embrasser ses parents et d'aller se coucher). De fait, c'tait un moment assez incontournable. De plus, l'mission est reste  l'antenne plusieurs saisons (une dizaine) ce qui a contribu  ancrer le personnage dans la vie des enfants (les enfants ont grandi avec Nounours).
En 1995-96 (j'avais pourtant dj 10 ans), j'ai suivi rgulirement la saison qui tait sortie, mais le contexte n'tait finalement pas si diffrent (il y avait, certes, 6 chaines pour les mieux lotis, mais pas encore une tl dans chaque chambre), les horaires toujours juste avant 20h (un peu tt pour un enfant de 10 ans, mais assez adapt pour un enfant plus petit qui n'a plus qu' faire sa toilette et aller au lit vers 20h30) et je pense que c'tait encore relativement bien suivi.
Par contre,  l'heure actuelle, avec la multitude de chaines (18 voire plus), dont une gratuite ddie  la jeunesse, la concurrence serait plus rude (notamment si "Bonne nuit les petits" passait sur une autre chaine que Gulli).
Donc, comme toi, je pense que les enfants de maintenant ne suivraient pas de la mme faon.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> [SIZE="3"][COLOR="Blue"]
> dj bonjour  tous  ..en particulier aujourd'hui  Miaow ..ca fait un bout de temps que t'tais pas venu non ?


Oui, je t'aurais bien offert une souris morte mais comme t'es sensible...  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

Youpi !  Je suis le 6017me message  ::yaisse:: 




j'ai rat le 6000me, faut bien que je compense  ::cry:: 

Sinon pour la musique j'aime aussi beaucoup ce morceau :

----------


## TweeKs

> Pour Tweeks : si, le sujet initial est toujours d'actualit , il y aura encore des choses  identifier mais l c'est les vacances alors c'est relche ...
> Ouais le soleil a me rend paresseuse


Au temps pour moi, je pensais que c'tait finit en voyant les messages qui divaguent  ::(: 

Ca doit tre d au pallier des 6000, sans jokers en plus, la classe  ::ccool::

----------


## Nhaps

> Au temps pour moi, je pensais que c'tait finit en voyant les messages qui divaguent 
> 
> Ca doit tre d au pallier des 6000, sans jokers en plus, la classe


Ca arrive de moins en moins mais ca arrive ^^

----------


## Lung

> j'ai rat le 6000me, faut bien que je compense


 ::toutcasse::

----------


## giragu03

> j'ai rat le 6000me, faut bien que je compense


En mme temps, quand on passe son temps  maroufler, on ne peut pas tre sur Dveloppez...  ::mouarf:: 

Bonne journe  tout le monde.

----------


## Nhaps

> En mme temps, quand on passe son temps  maroufler, on ne peut pas tre sur Dveloppez... 
> 
> Bonne journe  tout le monde.


Mon pauvre Auteur, allez viens.

 ::calin::

----------


## sevyc64

Le petit Pierre et la politique :




> Le Petit Pierre revient de l'cole et demande  son pre : 
> "Papa, j'aurais besoin de tes lumires. 
> Pourrais-tu me parler de la politique ? 
> J'ai un devoir  rendre pour demain." 
> Aprs un instant de rflexion, son pre lui rpond: 
> "Bien, je pense que la meilleure mthode pour t'expliquer tout cela est de faire une analogie avec notre famille. 
> Je suis le capitalisme car je nourris la famille. 
> Ta mre est le gouvernement car elle contrle chaque chose. 
> La bonne est la classe ouvrire car elle travaille pour nous. 
> ...

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  ...un petit tour sur le forum pour vous dire que je ne vous oublie pas  :;): 



> .
> Car franchement les trucs bien d'hier font clairement flipper aujourd'hui
>  .


ah bon ?? moi quand je vois certains trucs actuels j'ai peur ..je me dis que les gosses de maintenant sont beaucoup moins froussards  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour les curieux: Lady Oscar, Creamy, Emi magique, Ulysse 31 ...


bon , faudra que je regarde  ...comme tu es une fille ceux l sont  peut-tre plus gentils   :;): 




> .. tu as encore des gosses de moins de 10 ans  jouer dans les rues  1h du mat. Et en priode scolaire, il est pas rare d'en voir jusqu' 23h.
> A mon poque,  23h, y avait dj un bail que je pionais.


a a c'est sr , on est vraiment dans une autre poque  ::?: ...de toutes faons une bonne partie sont livrs  eux mme et n'obissent plus ...par contre quand ils leurs arrivent quelque chose les parents trouvent immdiatement  un responsable pour porter plainte en mettant  la faute sur lui  ::aie:: ...avant c'tait les parents qui taient responsables ...et  mon avis on avait beaucoup moins de problme ... :;): 

oui , pour ce genre de choses je suis une vieille ronchon  ::mouarf:: 




> l'poque, il n'y avait que 2 chaines donc le choix tlvisuel tait limit....Par contre,  l'heure actuelle, avec la multitude de chaines (18 voire plus) .


c'est sr ..le choix n'est videmment pas le mme ...bon , pour  , je trouve que c'est un mieux  :;): 




> Oui, je t'aurais bien offert une souris morte mais comme t'es sensible...


t'as bien fait ..la dernire fois j'ai vit l'vanouissement en me disant qu'elle tait juste tourdie  ::mouarf:: 




> Au temps pour moi, je pensais que c'tait finit en voyant les messages qui divaguent


ah  , non , c'est pas nouveau ...les messages divaguent souvent ...c'est ce qui fait le charme de ce post non ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Sinon pour la musique j'aime aussi beaucoup ce morceau :


oui , oui , moi aussi ...je connaissais pas du tout ..je le trouve trs relaxant  :;): 

sinon comme nouvelle dans le journal j'ai lu qu'une femme s'est faite controle  3,18  l'alcootest ... je pensais qu'on tait dans le coma avec  ..non , elle roulait  ::mouarf::  ..en plus je croyais que les hommes supportaient mieux ...on peut russir  rouler jusqu' combien ? quelqu'un a une ide du record ?? ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> sinon comme nouvelle dans le journal j'ai lu qu'une femme s'est faite controle  3,18  l'alcootest ... je pensais qu'on tait dans le coma avec  ..non , elle roulait  ..en plus je croyais que les hommes supportaient mieux ...on peut russir  rouler jusqu' combien ? quelqu'un a une ide du record ??


C'est con on serai le Pi day elle aurai t pas loin d'avoir la classe !

----------


## giragu03

> sinon comme nouvelle dans le journal j'ai lu qu'une femme s'est faite controle  3,18  l'alcootest ... je pensais qu'on tait dans le coma avec  ..non , elle roulait  ..en plus je croyais que les hommes supportaient mieux ...on peut russir  rouler jusqu' combien ? quelqu'un a une ide du record ??


Pas loin de chez moi, il y avait eu (il y a quelques annes) un Polonais qui avait l'air "un peu fatigu" (d'aprs les gendarmes qui ont constat l'accident) qui passait les 10g (je n'ai plus le chiffre exact, mais  ce taux-l tu es cens tre mort depuis longtemps).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

a sent fort le geek avec la citation du Pi Day !! surtout que je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec Pi (normal, c'est 3,14 mais c'est vrai que "pas loin" s'applique :p )

----------


## behe

Hello  ::zoubi:: 




> Pas loin de chez moi, il y avait eu (il y a quelques annes) un Polonais qui avait l'air "un peu fatigu" (d'aprs les gendarmes qui ont constat l'accident) qui passait les 10g (je n'ai plus le chiffre exact, mais  ce taux-l tu es cens tre mort depuis longtemps).


A prioris le record est  11

----------


## Nhaps

> Hello 
> 
> 
> A prioris le record est  11


Record homologu par la gendarmerie, Auteur ayant manqu le 6000me post s'est noy dans l'alcool et a du atteindre les 13-14 !

----------


## Auteur

bande de cingls  ::cfou::  


 ::roll::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !

l j'ai besoin de vous ..j'tais entrain de vous rpondre sur mon ordi principal ..genre usine  gaz  ::mouarf::  ..en disant que 11 c'est compltement incroyable  :8O:  ..( salut Behe  ::zoubi::  )jamais j'aurais pens qu'on puisse encore tre vivant avec cette dose  ::?:  ..quand tout  coup l'ordi c'est mis  mettre des messages de partout, entre autre que l'ordi est attaqu par un virus , le W32 blaster worm ..enfin un truc comme  , pas sre d'avoir bien lu ...et que je devais activer internet scurity ...comme je sais pas ce que c'est , je dois faire quoi ??  J'ai tout teint et remis ..a fait pareil 

Si j'ai plus mon ordi a va tre affreux  ::cry::  ...vous pouvez m'aider  rsoudre   ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Miistik

Bonjour,

Je vous lis souvent.

J'ai eu la mme chose hier.

Redemarre ton ordi, appuie sur f8 en boucle au dmarrage (mode sans echec).
Menu Dmarrer, Ordinateur/Poste de Travail, C:, barre Rechercher, tappes midefender.exe.
Clique une fois dessus, Shift + Suppr.

Aprs, Dmarrer, Executer, tappes msconfig, onglet dmarrage, dcoche le lanceur Securities (avec midefender.exe dessus).

Et voil tout propre.

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour,
> Je vous lis souvent.
>  bonjour Miistik , contente de faire ta connaissance ..si tu me lis tu dois savoir que je suis nulle en informatique , alors je vais prendre point par point et tume diras si c'est juste 
> Redemarre ton ordi,l ,  va , je sais faire  appuie sur f8 en boucle au dmarrage (mode sans echec).l ca veut dire que je reste appuy sur F8 tout le temps du dmarrage ? c'est quoi mode sans chec ? 
> Menu Dmarrer, Ordinateur/Poste de Travail, C:, usque l ca devrait aller barre Rechercher, tappes midefender.exe.l je comprends pas de trop , je dois noter quelque chose dans la barre ? , midefender.exe , c'est c ?? 
> Clique une fois dessus, Shift + Suppr.shift c'est quelle touche ? 
> Aprs, Dmarrer, Executer, tappes msconfig, onglet dmarrage, dcoche le lanceur Securities (avec midefender.exe dessus).euh ..c'est pas gagn..je suis vraiment trop nulle ..j'attends tes derniers conseils ..et j'essaye ..mais si j'y arrive , franchement t'es dou ...bon , au moins tu m'as dj bien rassure ..je pourrais rcuprer mon ordi

----------


## ManusDei

Ca veut dire que tu appuies sur la touche F8  rptition ds que tu as appuy sur le bouton ON.
Tu devrais voir arriver un menu proposant de lancer windows en mode normal ou en mode sans chec (et quelques autres modes).
Et l tu slectionnes le mode sans chec avec les touches flches, et tu valides avec Entre.

Shift c'est la touche au dessus de Ctrl, avec la flche vers le haut.

PS : le mode sans chec est un mode particulier o l'ordinateur lance un minimum de choses, en gnral tu n'as mme pas internet avec (donc il faut que tu notes les manips  faire sur un papier).

----------


## Nhaps



----------


## rothen

Ah super   ::ccool::  merci pour vos explications  ::zoubi::  manque encore 


> tappes msconfig, onglet dmarrage,


, l je dois faire quoi ?? 

Je vais nourrir les poissons d'un cops qui est parti en vacances ( mangent  heure fixe ces petites btes  ::mouarf::  ) et je reviens essayer  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

Dans le menu Dmarrer>Tous les programmes>Accessoires tu as l'Invite de Commandes, tu l'ouvres et tu tapes msconfig dedans (et t'appuies sur entre).

a ouvre une fentre avec des onglets, tu cliques sur l'onglet Dmarrage.

----------


## Miistik

> Bonjour,
> Je vous lis souvent.
> bonjour Miistik , contente de faire ta connaissance ..si tu me lis tu dois savoir que je suis nulle en informatique , alors je vais prendre point par point et tume diras si c'est juste.Redemarre ton ordi,l ,  va , je sais faire  appuie sur f8 en boucle au dmarrage (mode sans echec).l ca veut dire que je reste appuy sur F8 tout le temps du dmarrage ? c'est quoi mode sans chec ? 
> Menu Dmarrer, Ordinateur/Poste de Travail, C:, usque l ca devrait aller barre Rechercher, tappes midefender.exe.l je comprends pas de trop , je dois noter quelque chose dans la barre ? , midefender.exe , c'est c ?? 
> Clique une fois dessus, Shift + Suppr.shift c'est quelle touche ? 
> Aprs, Dmarrer, Executer, tappes msconfig, onglet dmarrage, dcoche le lanceur Securities (avec midefender.exe dessus).euh ..c'est pas gagn..je suis vraiment trop nulle ..j'attends tes derniers conseils ..et j'essaye ..mais si j'y arrive , franchement t'es dou ...bon , au moins tu m'as dj bien rassure ..je pourrais rcuprer mon ordi


Oui, une fois dans Poste de Travail ou Ordinateur (suivant ta version de Windows) en haut  droit il y a une barre avec crit "Rechercher dans : Local Disk (C: )"
Ici, tu cliques gauche avec ta souris et tu cris midefender.exe. Cela permets de rechercher dans tout ton disque o ce petit dmon se cache.
Tu laisses faire la recherche et quand il apparat sur ton cran tu le slectionnes et tu appuies simultanment sur Shift (majuscules => le bouton avec la flche vers le haut  droite du bouton ">  <".) + Suppr (au dessus des flches du pav directionnel.)


Pour reprendre le post de MiawZedong, une fois dans l'onglet Dmarrage, il y a plein de lignes avec des cases coches. Cherches Securities  cot d'une case coche avec commande contenant un chemin finissant par midefender.exe.
Quand tu as trouv, tu dcoches la case associe.

PS : Tu appliques et ok bien sr

Aprs, tchao le mchant virus.

----------


## rothen

oh , je suis vraiment pas doue  ::cry::  ...je pensais avoir reussi , il n'y avait plus le virus ..mais plus internet non plus ..en le remettant , re virus  ::?: 

je vais manger et refaire a tranquillement ..parce que je parviens pas  faire exactement ce qu'il faut faire ...je tombe sur des trcs diffrents ..mais je peux pas faire de photo sur cet ordi  ::?: 

je suis oblige de rentrer un mot de passe ..est-ce que ca peut venir de  ?? 

PS  je viens de voir ton nouveau message Miistic ..je vais reessayer  :;):

----------


## Miistik

Oui, il faut te logguer sur ta session comme tu fais d'habitude

----------


## rothen

::yaisse::   ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 

un grand *MERCI* 
 vous tous   ::zoubi:: 

apparemment c'est bon ..l'ordi  l'air de fonctionner normalement , c'est gnial   ::ccool:: 

mon mari disait que j'tais nulle en informatique et s'nervait toujours en m'expliquant ...du coup j'y touchais plus ...en fait il suffit de bien m'expliquer  :;):  ...oui , avec des mots ..trs ... simples et dessins  ::mouarf::  

en tous cas j'en reviens pas ..je suis super contente  ::applo::  ...vous tes des amours  ::love:: 

en plus , si on a dj t 2  avoir ce PB , je pense qu'il y en aura d'autres ...du coup ca va super servir ..gnial non ?  :;): ...ca serait sympa de le dire ceux que a a pu aider  :;): 

dj moi bien sr ...oui , ca compte  ::mouarf:: 

vous aller finir par faire de moi une geek ..oui , il y a encore de la marge   ::wow::

----------


## Nhaps

> vous aller finir par faire de moi une geek ..oui , il y a encore de la marge


Test geek de niveau 1 :



> Quelle est la rponse  la question universelle sur la vie, l'univers et le reste ?


Un indice pour vous qui tes chez vous, la rponse est pas loin !

----------


## rothen

pour moi c'est Google  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , comment on peut attraper ce genre de virus ??

----------


## Miistik

Comme les autres, sur INTERNET.

En fait, sur des sites, il y a des jolies pubs qui s'ouvrent (oui j'adore la publicit Internet).
Et quand tu veux les fermer (normal ?), tu cliques sur la belle croix rouge (basique).
Et l, bim, en fait c'tait une image qui autorise le tlchargement du dit-programme bienveillant de manire transparente.

Et .... voil infect.

C'est une des mthodes qui arrivent le plus souvent.

----------


## Nhaps

> pour moi c'est Google 
> 
> sinon , comment on peut attraper ce genre de virus ??


Lol pour google  ::mouarf:: 

Ton pc attrape des virus quand il prends un pti coup de froid, faut lui mettre une charpe.
Plus serieusement virus sont :
- Telechargerment ( musique, vido, etc etc )
- site de fesses
- site bizarres
- vous avez gagner un millions d'euro
- un PM d'Auteur
- Faux site
- etc etc etc

----------


## Miistik

> un grand *MERCI* 
>  vous tous  
> 
> apparemment c'est bon ..l'ordi  l'air de fonctionner normalement , c'est gnial  
> 
> mon mari disait que j'tais nulle en informatique et s'nervait toujours en m'expliquant ...du coup j'y touchais plus ...en fait il suffit de bien m'expliquer  ...oui , avec des mots ..trs ... simples et dessins  
> 
> en tous cas j'en reviens pas ..je suis super contente  ...vous tes des amours 
> 
> ...


Content d'avoir pu t'aider  :;): .

Mais nan, la nullit est un concept, pas une ralit.
Si si, je vous assure.

----------


## Auteur

> - un PM d'Auteur


voyons, Nhaps.... Nhaps ah oui... 
voil c'est fait... ajout dans ma liste d'ignors  ::pan::

----------


## rothen

> Content d'avoir pu t'aider .  et moi donc 
> 
> Mais nan, la nullit est un concept, pas une ralit.
> .


ouh l , c'est puissant  ...une veille de WE en plus  ::mouarf:: 

bon , remarques ,depuis toujours je suis partie du principe que j'arrive tout faire ...et a marche  :;):  ..bon , plus ou moins bien  ::mouarf::  ..j'avais pas encore tent l'informatique ..c'est un bon dbut  :;): 

Bon Nhaps , c'est quoi 



> la rponse  la question universelle sur la vie, l'univers et le reste ??


MDR ..pour le virus , j'avais saut le PM d'Auteur  ( oui moi je dis MP .. ce dit des 2 faons ou tu as invers ? ) ( t'inquites Auteur ..je suis l   ::calin:: )

en fait , pour le virus , je suis tonne avec toutes les protections que j'avais sur cet ordi ...bon ,  force de le trafiquer c'est sr , les donnes ont d changer ..d'ailleurs un de mes copains veut le vider entirement et le refaire en entier juste avec ce que j'ai besoin ...comme c'tait celui de mon mari il y a plusieurs sessions et plusieurs langages dessus qui me servent  rien ...mais j'hsite  le faire ..tant que a marche  ::?: 

c'est vrai que je vais beaucoup sur internet pour trouver des indications sur les choses que j'ai  vendre ..ca doit venir de  ...m'enfin maintenant je sais que vous tes l en cas de pb .. rassure  ::ccool::

----------


## Nhaps

> ouh l , c'est puissant  ...une veille de WE en plus 
> 
> bon , remarques ,depuis toujours je suis partie du principe que j'arrive tout faire ...et a marche  ..bon , plus ou moins bien  ..j'avais pas encore tent l'informatique ..c'est un bon dbut 
> 
> Bon Nhaps , c'est quoi 
> 
> MDR ..pour le virus , j'avais saut le PM d'Auteur  ( oui moi je dis MP .. ce dit des 2 faons ou tu as invers ? ) ( t'inquites Auteur ..je suis l  )
> 
> en fait , pour le virus , je suis tonne avec toutes les protections que j'avais sur cet ordi ...bon ,  force de le trafiquer c'est sr , les donnes ont d changer ..d'ailleurs un de mes copains veut le vider entirement et le refaire en entier juste avec ce que j'ai besoin ...comme c'tait celui de mon mari il y a plusieurs sessions et plusieurs langages dessus qui me servent  rien ...mais j'hsite  le faire ..tant que a marche 
> ...



Oui PM : private message
MP : Message priv

Auteur noooooo, je suis ton petit prfr ici non ?  ::): 

Pour Rothen tu veux la rponse, tape la question en anglais sur Google



> the answer to life, the universe and everything


Il te donnera la rponse, c'est un truc que tous les geeks connaissent  ::mrgreen:: 

Auteur, chatie bien aime bien. Je t'adore,  ::ange::

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur, chatie bien aime bien. Je t'adore,


les mots ne sont pas dans le bon ordre :
"qui aime bien, chtie bien"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> les mots ne sont pas dans le bon ordre :
> "qui aime bien, chtie bien"


C'est du verlan plutot chanm  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Auteur noooooo, je suis ton petit prfr ici non ?


Pas sr, depuis que je lui ai fait son T-shirt "I love maroufler"  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Rothen : pour ma Grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste on en a parl plus tt dans le sujet (fin 2012 si je me souviens bien :p)

----------


## giragu03

> Rothen : pour ma Grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste on en a parl plus tt dans le sujet (fin 2012 si je me souviens bien :p)


Et le maroufleur bouriff de la banquise a voqu la rponse il y a une centaine de messages...

----------


## Deadpool

Salut  tous. J'espre que vous allez bien.  ::): 

Je vois que les dlires sont repartis de plus belle.

Bien a.  ::D:

----------


## TweeKs

Il fait chaud, trop chaud pour travailler.
J'ai qu'une envie c'est de me mettre en caleon et pourquoi pas prendre une bonne douche froide, malheureusement impossible au boulot.

Et l on m'appelle :
"- Salut,, tu veux venir  la plage  ?
- Euh, j'suis au taf l ...
-Ah ouais c'est vrai tu bosses !
Dsol."

J'ai eu l'impression de revivre la pub du Loto  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
et voil une nouvelle semaine qui commence ...et toujours le beau temps , a c'est vraiment super ..pourvu que a dure  :;): 




> Rothen : pour ma Grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste on en a parl plus tt dans le sujet


oui , je sais qu'on en a parl plusieurs fois , mais j'ai pas votre esprit geek ..j'ai pas trop bien compris  ::?:  ..enfin il y a peut-tre rien  comprendre , quelqu'un a dfini  et c'est tout  ::mouarf:: 




> Je vois que les dlires sont repartis de plus belle.


oui , c'est bien que a reprenne un peu ...mme si  fait longtemps que plus personne n'a eu l'ide de me tricoter un  string  ::mouarf:: 




> Il fait chaud, trop chaud pour travailler


ben oui , ca aurait t l'idal comme tenue avec ce temps  ::lol:: 
mme si en fait je crois que l il fait trop chaud pour tout  :;):  ..c'est quoi vous votre tenue par ce temps ??  ::roll:: 

une question "travail " 

en allumant mon ordi , il me demande de charger la nouvelle version Messenger ...je dois faire ou pas ?? 

et suite srement  mes manipulations de vendredi , depuis j'ai a :


je dois faire quoi ??

----------


## Nhaps

> oui , c'est bien que a reprenne un peu ...mme si  fait longtemps que plus personne n'a eu l'ide de me tricoter un  string


Allez cadeau




Et pour le probleme de PC, Messenger n'existe plus donc je pense pas que se soit une bonne chose ton message, mais je laisse le soin aux autres d'tre d'une plus grande aide, la construction de ce string m'a fatigu.


Edit : et bim la rsolution Oo mdr

----------


## rothen

MDR pour le string ...on voit que tu maitrises le sujet  ::mouarf::  ..tu peux m'expliquer comment il se met   :8O:  ...avec une photo ca serait encore mieux  ::mouarf::  ...je sais pas comment tu me vois ...mais l tu l'as prevu XXXXL au moins  :;): 

pour Messenger je sais , il a fusionn avec skipe du coup sur skipe j'ai encore des messengers , c'est pour ca que je sais pas si je dois ou non mettre la nouvelle version ..

et pour l'autre truc , quelqu'un sait ??

----------


## Miistik

> MDR pour le string ...on voit que tu maitrises le sujet  ..tu peux m'expliquer comment il se met   ...avec une photo ca serait encore mieux  ...*je sais pas comment tu me vois ...mais l tu l'as prevu XXXXL au moins*


Hello,

Si je me souviens de la majorit des posts prcdents, personne n'a eu de photos de toi.

Cela maintiens le mythe de la belle princesse que les beaux princes aident  revendre tous ses produits  ::D:  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> et toujours le beau temps , a c'est vraiment super ..pourvu que a dure


Tu parles du temps horrible qui ne se raffraichit que difficilement une fois la nuit tombe? ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Si je me souviens de la majorit des posts prcdents, personne n'a eu de photos de toi.


eh oui ..et c'est tant mieux  ::mouarf::  en plus comme a  laisse libre cours  l'imagination  :;): 

d'ailleurs je serais curieuse de voir comment vous m'imaginez ..alors vous me voyez comment ???




> Tu parles du temps horrible qui ne se raffraichit que difficilement une fois la nuit tombe?


bon , OK , je te l'accorde il fait un chouilla trop chaud  ::wow::  mais je prfre quand mme comme a que le temps affreux qu'on a eu ...c'est quand mme mieux pour le moral non ??  :;): 

sinon , en ce qui concerne a 

 
 

personne a d'ide de ce que je dois faire  ?  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> eh oui ..et c'est tant mieux  en plus comme a  laisse libre cours  l'imagination 
> 
> d'ailleurs je serais curieuse de voir comment vous m'imaginez ..alors vous me voyez comment ???
> 
> 
> 
> bon , OK , je te l'accorde il fait un chouilla trop chaud  mais je prfre quand mme comme a que le temps affreux qu'on a eu ...c'est quand mme mieux pour le moral non ?? 
> 
> sinon , en ce qui concerne a 
> ...


Coucou Rothen  ::zoubi:: 
Apparemment, Skype et un autre programme essaieraient d'accder en mme temps au Bluetooth.
Une piste que j'ai lue, il faut aller (dans Skype) dans le menu "Outils" / "Options...". Tu cliques ensuite sur "Avances" et "Paramtres avancs" (sur le ct gauche). Ensuite il faut cliquer sur "Grer l'accs des autres programmes  Skype". Dans la liste, il faut slectionner "Bluetooth" (ou quelque chose du genre) et cliquer ensuite sur "Retirer". Tu quittes (clic droit sur l'icne dans la barre des tches et "Quitter Skype") et tu relances Skype.

Il y a d'autres pistes  explorer dans le lien, donc si a ne marche pas, j'espre que d'autres pourront te faire la traduction ( moins que tu ne comprennes la langue de Shakespeare  :;): )

Le lien original (en Anglais) :
http://community.skype.com/t5/Window...h/td-p/1714160

----------


## rothen

bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

merci Guillaume pour ton lien  ::zoubi::  ..j'ai russi tout ce que tu as marqu , si , si , j'en reviens pas , je deviens bonne  ::mouarf::  ..mais a fait comme dans le lien , a reviens  ::?:  et dans Skype j'ai  :



c'est quoi broadcom corporation ? ca sert  quoi ? 

 ..visiblement le pb a n'a t rsolu qu'en supprimant Skype et en remettant une nouvelle version ...bon , a je veux pas tenter car j'ai encore pas mal de mes contacts Messenger sur Skype , c'est peut-tre le fait de la fusion des 2 qui fait a ..donc pour l'instant je continue comme   :;): 

faut dire que sur l'ordi j'ai plein de truc qui servaient srement  mon mari et qui ne me servent  rien ...j'en ai dj pas mal supprim mais votre avis en ceux qui concernent ceux l ?? 



il y en a certains que je dois pouvoir supprimer de l'ordi non ??

----------


## Nhaps

Dossier mai 2013 1, le dbut de la revelation.

Comme vous pouvez le constater, on distingue des visages, celui de Rothen ?
L'avenir nous le dira, en tout cas mes amis, l'heure de la rvlation sur le visage de notre reine, se rapproche !

 ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Dossier mai 2013 1, le dbut de la revelation.
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le constater, on distingue des visages, celui de Rothen ?
>  ben dis donc ...tu as une bonne vue  ..mais c'est vrai que ce dossier ne devrait pas tre l , j'avais pourtant fait le tri des choses prives ...vous avez vraiment l'il partout  
> 
> 
>  l'heure de la rvlation sur le visage de notre reine, se rapproche !
>  euh c'est sr la monarchie est  la une en ce moment  ..mais reine l faut pas exagr  
> 
> ...

----------


## giragu03

Le bluetooth, c'est un mode de transfert sans fil (un peu comme le Wifi, par exemple). Pour que a marche, il faut que tu aies un quipement matriel et le petit programme qui va bien pour faire fonctionner cet quipement. C'est ce programme (BTStackServer.exe) qui pose problme avec Skype. Broadcom est la socit qui a fabriqu ton matriel et qui fournit le programme qui va avec. A la diffrence du Wifi qui est utilis essentiellement pour communiquer entre ordinateurs, le bluetooth est utilis pour des souris sans fil, pour communiquer avec des tlphones....

Si je comprends bien dans le lien que je t'avais mis, ils font revenir  une ancienne version de Skype qui ne posait pas problme avec a.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> bon , OK , je te l'accorde il fait un chouilla trop chaud  mais je prfre quand mme comme a que le temps affreux qu'on a eu ...c'est quand mme mieux pour le moral non ??


Pas vraiment...heureusement, il pleut ici.

----------


## giragu03

> Pas vraiment...heureusement, il pleut ici.


Depuis quand les chats aiment l'eau ?  :8O:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Depuis quand les chats aiment l'eau ?


Je n'ai pas dit que je suis dehors sous la pluie  ::P:

----------


## Lung

> je suis passe de chateleine  reine


Les deux ne sont pas incompatible.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Bonjour les tous  ::zoubi:: 

encore une chouette journe ...bon c'est vrai un peu chaude pour travailler ...d'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup de mal  m'activer ..euh oui , en fait l je fais rien quoi  ::mouarf:: 




> Le bluetooth, c'est un mode de transfert sans fil  le bluetooth est utilis pour des souris sans fil 
> 
>  c'est ce que j'ai sur cet ordi , clavier et souris sans fil  ..mais j'avais pas ce genre de pb jusqu' prsent 
> 
> Si je comprends bien dans le lien que je t'avais mis, ils font revenir  une ancienne version de Skype qui ne posait pas problme avec a.


Bon , l j'ai du faire une btise  , j'ai d mettre une nouvelle version de Skype ...et j'ai perdu tous mes contacts Messenger  ::?:  ...bon , tant pis ,mme si c'est dur  ::cry::   c'est le destin ...

sinon j'ai ador a 

c'est dcid ...je vais viter de m'acheter un chien ...faut que je fasse gfe  la SPA  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Enfin la photo de Rothen YEAH !!!!!

----------


## giragu03

> Enfin la photo de Rothen YEAH !!!!!


Vu comme elle nous a dcrit sa conduite (enfin on devine, quand elle dit qu'elle se fait prendre en photo sur la route...) et sa passion pour les voitures de sport, je pense que le chien se tiendrait mieux que a.

----------


## rothen

> Vu comme elle nous a dcrit sa conduite  et sa passion pour les voitures de sport, je pense que le chien se tiendrait mieux que a.




a veut rien dire ..pas sr que le chien ait moins peur  ::wow:: 

mais je vous rassure ...ou pas ; ::mouarf::  je ne ressemble pas  cette dame ...non ,non , j'ai les cheveux beaucoup plus longs  ::mouarf3::

----------


## The_Sorrow

Tiens, tu as oubli le stylo  bille sur la photo !

----------


## rothen

> Tiens, tu as oubli le stylo  bille sur la photo !


 ah , je vois qu'il y en a un qui a envie de travailler  ::mouarf:: 

le problme , il fait trop chaud  ::lol::  ..alors je prfre sortir et me balader  :;): 

bon ..je vais bien finir par les faire ces photos de CD  identifier ...bientt ..enfin srement  ::wow::

----------


## Nhaps

J'en ai raz le cul de ce temps, trop chaud !
Je veux de la pluie, et du ciel gris !

 ::pastaper::

----------


## gangsoleil

> J'en ai raz le cul de ce temps, trop chaud !


Non. Il fait bon dehors, et froid dans les bureaux...  Cherchez l'erreur...

----------


## Loceka

> Non. Il fait bon dehors, et froid dans les bureaux...  Cherchez l'erreur...


Pareil ici...
Les gens se plaignent du froid et de la pluie quand il fait froid ou qu'il pleut (moi le premier d'ailleurs), mais ds qu'il y'a un semblant de rayon de soleil et qu'il fait plus de 25C, ils allument la clim  15C (moi le dernier) et a je comprendrai jamais.

Je m'tais dit "je vais m'exiler au sud, normalement les gens doivent y aimer le chaud", ben non.  ::(:

----------


## TweeKs

Personnellement, tant que la chaleur ne fait pas exploser mes veines en augmentant le flux sanguin, moi a me va comme temps  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> J'en ai raz le cul de ce temps, trop chaud !
> Je veux de la pluie, et du ciel gris !


+1

----------


## Nhaps

Ben j'aime bien quand il pleut et qu'il fait froid perso ! La j'ai la clim qui s'abat pile sur moi, j'adore !
Et des que je dois sortir, omg en jeans en plus c'est juste une horreur, 

 ::langue::

----------


## TweeKs

Et ben moi j'ai lav ma voiture hier tout bien comme y faut, elle rayonne maintenant et on s'amuse super bien  deux !

Alors j'espre qu'y va pas pleuvoir pendant encore longtemps car sinon elle va tre toute sale et c'est mme plus marrant...  ::cry::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !

Alors l il m'arrive un truc dingue  ::wow:: ..j'ai mme du mal  raliser  ::?: 

J'tais entrain de vous rpondre , je mettais comme souvent une photo rcupre par mon tel sur facebook ;.et tout  coup l'cran devient bleu puis c d'crit 



> agence nationale de la scurit des systmes d'information 
> 
> attention , votre ordinateur est bloqu


je dois payer avec un "ukash"  100 

j'ai essay d'teindre et de rallumer ..je remets mon code ..et je retombe sur la mme page  ::cry:: 

c'est quoi ce truc ??? quelqu'un l' dj eu ?? 

heureusement que j'ai un petit ordi de secours sinon je deviendrais folle  ::fou:: 

c'est dingue il y a pas un  tel pour savoir ce qu'on a fait de mal ...l'image que je mettais n'avais rien de pornographique , je comprends pas  ::calim2:: ...quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ??  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous !
> 
> Alors l il m'arrive un truc dingue ..j'ai mme du mal  raliser 
> 
> J'tais entrain de vous rpondre , je mettais comme souvent une photo rcupre par mon tel sur facebook ;.et tout  coup l'cran devient bleu puis c d'crit 
> 
> 
> je dois payer avec un "ukash"  100 
> 
> ...


C'est une arnaque ton truc. Il ne faut surtout pas payer. Je te fais une petite procdure pour essayer de dbarrasser tout a.

EDIT: J'ai fait quelques recherches sur internet et on va commencer par a.

Premire tape, tlcharger AdwCleaner (tu peux le trouver sur http://www.01net.com/telecharger/win...es/118605.html il faut cliquer sur tlcharger gratuitement). Le problme c'est que tu risques de ne pas pouvoir le faire depuis ton PC infect. Soit tu as une cl USB et tu tlcharges depuis ton PC de secours (et tu copies le programme d'installation sur ta cl USB), soit tu n'en as pas et dans ce cas, il faut dmarrer en Mode sans chec avec prise en charge rseau (explication ci-aprs).

La deuxime tape, dmarrage en mode sans chec (ou mode sans chec avec prise en charge rseau si tu n'as pas de cl USB). Tu allumes ton ordi et tu appuies sur F8 (plusieurs fois jusqu' avoir un menu te permettant de slectionner un mode de dmarrage de Windows). Tu slectionnes mode sans chec (ou mode sans chec avec prise en charge rseau). L tu devrais avoir accs  ton ordinateur sans le message te rclamant 100. Si tu n'as pas pu tlcharger AdwCleaner depuis ton ordi de secours, c'est le moment de le faire.

Troisime tape, tu excutes AdwCleaner. Tu cliques sur rechercher et tu copies/colles le rsultat ici.

----------


## Hizin

Pareil, ne paie pas.
C'est un malware. J'ai pas le temps de faire autre chose qu'crire a, par contre... j'ai fait une recherche rapide, j'ai l'impression qu'il est un peu velu celui-ci.

----------


## rothen

Ben comment je dois faire alors ?? j'ai plus accs  aucune touche sur l'ordi  ::cry:: 

bon , l je ne vais plus y retourner ce soir ...je suis tellement en colre qu'il va falloir que je me calme ...vlo ...ou apro ?? 

je crois qu'il va me falloir les 2  ::mouarf::  ..et je verrais a demain matin  :;): 

en tous cas merci  vous de m'aider  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

> ...vlo ...ou apro


Ouh l, avec cette canicule, fait chaud pour le vlo.

Et te connaissant maintenant, je pense que le choix sera pas difficile  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Et te connaissant maintenant, je pense que le choix sera pas difficile


 mais quelle mauvaise langue lol  ::):  ...je viens de finir le velo ...mais t'as raison , l j'attaque l'apro  ::mouarf::  ..oui , assez nerve pour faire les 2  :;):  ..a demain ..en esprant que vous me trouviez ce que je dois faire ...ben oui , je vous fais confiance comme dab  ::zoubi::

----------


## Loceka

M'est avis que ton ordi est bien vrol, a fait dj 3 virus diffrents que tu as dtect...

Le plus simple serait un reformattage complet des disques (et du MBR aussi tant qu' faire) et une reinstallation de Windows (ou autre  ::D: ).

Je pense qu'avec un bon tuto  ct (imprim ou sur ton 2ime PC) tu pourrais t'en sortir sans trop de soucis, c'est pas si compliqu que a.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je pense qu'avec un bon tuto  ct (imprim ou sur ton 2ime PC) tu pourrais t'en sortir sans trop de soucis, c'est pas si compliqu que a.


Suivant -> Suivant -> Suivant -> Windows install.

Sinon c'est l'occasion pour un membre de DvP de proposer son aide  domicile  ::mouarf::

----------


## Miistik

Ce malware (similaire au fameux "malware de la Gendarmerie Nationale") est plus que chiant  virer.

Le mieux est un reformatage.

----------


## Loceka

> Suivant -> Suivant -> Suivant -> Windows install.
> 
> Sinon c'est l'occasion pour un membre de DvP de proposer son aide  domicile


Je parlais de l'ensemble de l'opration : formattage du/des disque(s) dur(s), rcriture du MBR et installation Windows ou Linux.

----------


## sevyc64

De toute faon, avant formatage, il faut, dans la mesure du possible, rcuprer les fichiers que l'on veut conserver.

Puis le formatage est en dernier recours surtout pour quelqu'un qui ne maitrise pas l'informatique.




Visiblement, apparemment, ya une saloperie qui a circuler sur DVP ce matin (depuis hier soir, d'aprs moi d'ailleurs, je pense)

----------


## ManusDei

D'o la visite ncessaire et obligatoire d'une personne du forum.

----------


## Miistik

> D'o la visite ncessaire et obligatoire d'une personne du forum.


Avec obligation de ramener une photo de Rothen  ::yaisse::   ::pastaper::

----------


## Nhaps

Clair google me dit que dvp  des malwares ! 

Jme barre !

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

Nouvel essai de vous contacter en esprant que le pb de la contamination des virus par DVP a t rgl ce WE  :;): 

car c'est bien DVP qui a contamin mon ordi  ::?: 

est-ce que d'autres ont eu ce meme pb ?? 

PS ah , ce coup -ci cet ordi laisse passer le message ...on dirait que c'est rsolu  ::ccool::  ..quelqu'un a des infos  ce sujet ?  ::roll:: 

ouais pas envie de re contaminer mon ordi principal qui a l'air de vouloir remarcher  :;):

----------


## Hizin

DVP.com a eu une alerte infection jeudi/vendredi. 
Ca semblait tre une erreur... mais si c'est bien developpez qui t'a infect, a ne l'tait pas x)

----------


## rothen

> mais si c'est bien developpez qui t'a infect, a ne l'tait pas x)


 MDR , videmment que c'tait pas par un site X que j'avais pu tre contamine ...tu te souviens pas , j'ai eu une ducation bonne soeurs  ::mouarf:: ..

et c'est bien dvp qui m'a contamine ...c'est arriv en crivant dessus et sur celui-l j'ai eu la preuve en photo de la contamination ...bon je la mettrai sur l'autre ...quand je serai sre qu'il n'y a plus de risque  :;): 

et vous ? vous n'avez pas eu de Pb ?? je suis quand mme pas la seule  :8O:  ...ou alors votre ordi vous a prvenu comme moi avec celui-l ?

----------


## Nhaps

Tu es tomb dans notre piege, aprs plus de 6000 messages, 1 an et demi en notre compagnie, nous avons pu enfin hack ton PC ! 
DVP est une secte de hackeur anonymouche.

Mouahahahahaa  ::fleur:: 

crdible ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## sevyc64

Non ce n'est pas une erreur. Il y a eu un soucis sur DVP vendredi matin (et depuis Jeudi soir mme  mon avis)

Ce n'est pas DVP directement qui a t contamin, mais apparemment il y a eu un lien d'inject (via un script, je pense) qui menait vers un site, qui, lui, t contamin. DVP a t plac en liste noire par Google entre-autre, pendant quelques heures vendredi matin pour une alerte aux malwares.

Et le site contamin en question, je l'ai vu ds jeudi soir, sans y prter attention, dans un script que NoScript m'avait bloqu en visitant DVP

----------


## Hizin

Ok, merci pour l'explication ^^

@Rothen : bah, les bonnes soeurs, faut bien aussi qu'elles s'amusent  ::D:

----------


## rothen

En tous cas a me rassure en schant que c'est DVP qui avait un pb car l c'est vrai je me suis pose la question si j'tais pas vise par quelqu'un qui m'en voulait  ::cry::  ...

c'est sr , 2 fois contamine par un virus en vous mettant un mot alors que je n'ai jamais eu le moindre virus ou spam sur mes ordi de quoi douter non ?  ::calim2::  est-ce que ce genre de chose serait possible ??

PS pour Hizin ...oui , oui , c'est sr faut aussi qu'elles s'amusent ...mais c'est pas dans l'ducation qu'elles donnent  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Dans tes copies d'cran il manque le stylo  ::calim2:: 
Il faut bien que l'on se fasse une ide de la taille des fentres  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Dans tes copies d'cran il manque le stylo 
> Il faut bien que l'on se fasse une ide de la taille des fentres


C'est pour savoir quel maroufleur utiliser ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Ah Guillaume , tu crois que c'est pour  ??

moi je croyais qu'Auteur voulait venir me les laver  ::mouarf:: 

c'tait pas a Auteur ??  ::roll:: 

en tous cas l a a l'air d'aller sur le site ...je vais retenter une photo ...en ps ..que ce message passe dj

PS :euh finalement je la tenterai demain , oui on sait jamais , pas envie de me retrouver sans acces ordi  ::?:  je dois rcuprer encore des choses dessus avant  :;): 

mais je trouve quand mme bizarre d'avoir t la seule de ce post  avoir t contamine ..c'est pas logique  ::calim2::  ..personne d'autre n'a eu de pb ??

----------


## Lung

> mais je trouve quand mme bizarre d'avoir t la seule de ce post  avoir t contamine ..c'est pas logique  ..personne d'autre n'a eu de pb ??


C'tait un virus alatoire, et c'est toi qui a gagn ?
 ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

C'est peut-tre d au fait que, par nos connaissances et notre mtier, l'on est plus averti et donc peut-tre plus surprotg.

----------


## giragu03

> Ah Guillaume , tu crois que c'est pour  ??
> 
> moi je croyais qu'Auteur voulait venir me les laver 
> 
> c'tait pas a Auteur ??


Il veut venir avec le maroufleur-laveur de vitres adapt  la surface  nettoyer (n'oublions pas que Auteur est le pingouin qui maroufle plus vite que son ombre  ::aie:: ).
Petite parenthse, j'espre ne jamais rencontrer Auteur, parce qu'il va me maroufler la figure  force...  ::aie:: 



> en tous cas l a a l'air d'aller sur le site ...je vais retenter une photo ...en ps ..que ce message passe dj
> 
> PS :euh finalement je la tenterai demain , oui on sait jamais , pas envie de me retrouver sans acces ordi  je dois rcuprer encore des choses dessus avant 
> 
> mais je trouve quand mme bizarre d'avoir t la seule de ce post  avoir t contamine ..c'est pas logique  ..personne d'autre n'a eu de pb ??


J'adore ce sujet, parce qu' chaque question que tu poses (ou presque), il y a au moins une rponse compltement dlirante et une rponse srieuse.

Je pense que sevyc64 a donn une bonne partie de la rponse, si vraiment ton problme est li  Dveloppez (ce qui semble tre le cas...), il y a des chances que, comme la plupart d'entre nous sommes des utilisateurs avertis de l'outil informatique (superbe tournure, il est important de le signaler  ::mouarf:: ), nos ordinateurs soient mieux protgs (et ventuellement nos comportements plus adapts  ce genre de situation).

Ou peut-tre (je fais la rponse srieuse et la moins srieuse dans le mme post), que d'autres que toi ont aussi commis des infractions sur leur ordi et sont encore en train de payer des amendes de 10  rptition via un service de paiement en ligne...

----------


## rothen

> C'tait un virus alatoire, et c'est toi qui a gagn ?


oh vous tes super sympa de m'avoir laisser gagner dj 2 fois  ::D:  ...du coup j'offre ma 3 eme fois  qui la veut  ::mouarf:: ..moi je suis dj comble de ce ct l  ::wow:: 




> C'est peut-tre d au fait que, par nos connaissances et notre mtier, l'on est plus averti et donc peut-tre plus surprotg.


plus avertis , ca c'est sr   ::mouarf::  mais jusqu' prsent mon ordi tait surprotg , jamais eu avant de pb de virus ou de spam , j'ai souvent des fentres qu'il me conseille de ne pas ouvrir ...l j'ai vraiment pas eu de chance  ::cry:: 




> et ventuellement nos comportements plus adapts  ce genre de situation).
> 
>  ca , c'est sr aussi 
> 
> Ou peut-tre que d'autres que toi ont aussi commis des infractions sur leur ordi et sont encore en train de payer des amendes de 10  rptition via un service de paiement en ligne...


d'abord c'tait 100  ...ensuite je n'avais pas commis d'infraction  ::calim2:: ..mais c'est sr que sans vous j'aurais peut-tre essay de payer car quoique je fasse , mme le mode sans chec , en 1 mn j'tais dirige sur cette page ou j'avais aucune possibilit de commande ..j'ai fait plein d'essais et j'tais au bord de la crise de nerf  ::fou::  ..du coup j'ai tent une dernire manuvre 


> rparation par l'ordi


 , j'y croyais pas du tout ..mais miracle a a march  :;):  ..bon , du coup j'ose plus l'teindre et je rcupre ce  quoi je tiens dessus  :;):  ...donc du coup j'ose plus vous mettre de photo non plus  ::?:  ..
.vous pensez qu'il n'y a plus de risque l avec DVP ?

est-ce que si l j'teins mon ordi je risque de reprendre le virus o ca n'a rien  voir ? 

vraiment personne d'autre l'a eu ?? ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

Tinquite sur DVP tout roule l   :8-): 

Et pour savoir si tu peux l'teindre, la solution l'teindre et le rallumer. Tu auras une petite dose de stress mais quand tu verras que a fonctionne, tu seras trs heureuse.

----------


## giragu03

> moi je suis dj comble


Et dire qu'elle a t leve chez les surs  ::roll:: 



> d'abord c'tait 100  ...ensuite je n'avais pas commis d'infraction ..


Je sais bien que tu n'avais pas commis d'infraction  ::calin::  (cf. la parenthse de mon message : "je fais la rponse [...] moins srieuse dans le mme post"  :;):  ).

D'ailleurs, si tu avais rellement commis une infraction (et que tu avais t prise), tu aurais eu la police qui aurait dbarqu  6h du matin chez toi et qui t'aurait demand o se situait l'ordi, un peu comme dans les films (c'est arriv  quelqu'un que je connaissais pour une histoire de partage de musique, d'aprs ce que j'avais eu comme info, a a fait bizarre  ses parents...).

-893

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

Dsole je ne suis pas beaucoup avec vous en ce moment mais je suis dborde ..amis , barbec , sorties  prend un temps fou ces choses l   ::wow::  ...mais faut profiter un max du beau temps quand il est l non ?  :;): 

par contre l j'ai besoin de vous , pas envie de faire une btise ..oui une de plus  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai a sur mon ordi 



je dois faire quoi ??  ::roll:: 

je croise les doigts pour que a passe , la dernire fois c'est comme a que j'ai eu le virus  ::calim2:: 



alors ? ce coup ci c'est pass ? 

bon , si vous me lisez , c'est que c'est bon  :;):  ...alors vous pouvez rpondre  ma question  ::lol::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Je dirais que tout va bien ! Et oui on a tous eu l'avertissement de google sur dvp la semaine derniere  ::):

----------


## rothen

euh oui ...mais t'as pas rpondu  ma question ...

je dois autoriser ..ou refuser ?  ::roll:: 

quelqu'un sait ce que je dois faire ??  ::calim2::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> euh oui ...mais t'as pas rpondu  ma question ...
> 
> je dois autoriser ..ou refuser ? 
> 
> quelqu'un sait ce que je dois faire ??


Une rgle simple: si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, tu refuses.

----------


## rothen

merci Miaow  ::zoubi:: 

ca a l'air d'une bonne rgle  ::ccool::  alors comme j'ai aucune ide de ce que c'est , j'ai refus  :;): 

Comme on est vendredi soir je souhaite  tous un 

SUPER WE 

je voulais vous mettre une photo ..mais elle passe pas  ::cry::

----------


## AdmChiMay

Coucou !
Je survole rgulirement le fil, mais pas souvent au moment o j'ai accs en rponse.

Si tu veux te faire une ide rapidement, n'hsites pas  faire une recherche sur google du nom qui te gne. Tu sauras ainsi dj si le truc en ".exe" ou en ".dll" est connu ou louche, et s'il faut bondir sur dvp (enfin, si t'es pas trop fche avec la langue de shake-spear).
Mais effectivement, si rponse obligatoire dans la foule et que tu ne connais pas, alors refuses.
On a toujours le temps de rflchir aprs un refus...

----------


## rothen

Bonjour  AdmChiMay ..je vois que c'est la premire fois que tu interviens , alors bienvenue sur le post  :;): 

en fait j'ai essay d'adapter  l'ordi "usine  gaz" de mon mari ... avec des tonnes de logiciels dessus et plusieurs sections avec d'autres langages entre autre  Linux ...  ma petite personne , pas vident   ::?: 

 avec l'aide d'un ami on a enlev le superflu mais il me conseille vivement comme vous de le formater entirement mais a veut dire tout perdre ce qu'il y a dessus , a par rapport  mon mari je ne suis pas encore prte  ::calim2::  il y a encore plein de "recoins" que j'ai pas explors ...alors j'attends ...oui , c'est peut-tre pas une bonne ide ..mais j'arrive pas  me dcider  ::?:  

sinon j'ai lu les rsultats d'un sondage qui me surprennent 




> 91 / de franais sont fidles ... leur quipe de foot , contre  24/ .... leur partenaire au cours des dix dernires annes


vous en pensez quoi vous ??  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> 91 / de franais sont fidles ... leur quipe de foot , contre 24/ .... leur partenaire au cours des dix dernires annes
> 			
> 		
> 
> vous en pensez quoi vous ??


Salut! 

Perso, j'en pense que je fais plus partie des 91% que des 24%.

 ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> sinon j'ai lu les rsultats d'un sondage qui me surprennent 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				91 / de franais sont fidles ... leur quipe de foot , contre 24/ .... leur partenaire au cours des dix dernires annes
> 			
> ...


Coucou,
J'en pense que je me demande de plus en plus ce que je fais  cette poque...

----------


## ManusDei

J'en pense que je suis pas fan de foot, donc difficile d'tre fidle...  une quipe. Par contre les 24% j'y suis  ::):

----------


## Cheetor

Et quand tu fais partie ni des uns ni des autres, a veut dire que tu es infidle ?  ::aie:: 

J'aime pas les sondages qui veulent rien dire mais l ...

Edit : j'ai cass la conversation ... ::cry::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

enfin un peu de temps pour vous ...les journes sont vraiment trop charges en ce moment ...enfin surtout que je me suis mise en mode vacances  ::wow::  




> Edit : j'ai cass la conversation ...


mais non t'inquites  ::calin::  ..en plus t'as raison il ne veut rien dire ce sondage  :;): ....moi ce qui m'avait surtout inquite c'est le peu de gens fidle ..enfin c'est vrai que tout dpend  qui on pose la question ..si c'est  un clibataire l c'est normal ..pour les couples je suis plus de la vieille cole..de l'poque o l'on ne divorait pas pour un rien comme maintenant ...enfin j'tais .. je commence a voir la fidlit de faon trs diffrente depuis quelque temps    ::mouarf:: 

sinon concernant la culture gnrale j'ai appris 2 choses aujourd'hui 

.concernant la fouine , il ne faut pas se fier  son joli minois 

c'est vrai qu'on craquerait bien non ? ..en fait cette charmante bte peut tuer 50 poules en quelques minutes et dvorer quantit d'ufs ..dingue non ?  ::fou:: 

.et le raton laveur doit son nom  son habitude de laver systmatiquement le mets qu'il va croquer , qu'il soit propre ou souill , vous le saviez ?? 

mais non , j'ai pas pris " la vie des animaux " comme lecture de vacances  ::mouarf::  c'tait 2 articles du journal d'aujourd'hui  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Coucou toi  ::zoubi:: 



> Coucou les tous 
> 
> enfin un peu de temps pour vous ...les journes sont vraiment trop charges en ce moment ...enfin surtout que je me suis mise en mode vacances  
> 
> 
> 
> mais non t'inquites  ..en plus t'as raison il ne veut rien dire ce sondage ....moi ce qui m'avait surtout inquite c'est le peu de gens fidle ..enfin c'est vrai que tout dpend  qui on pose la question ..si c'est  un clibataire l c'est normal ..pour les couples je suis plus de la vieille cole..de l'poque o l'on ne divorait pas pour un rien comme maintenant ...enfin j'tais .. je commence a voir la fidlit de faon trs diffrente depuis quelque temps


J'ai l'impression qu'on est  l'poque du tout-jetable, du  Je prends quelque chose, quand a m'encombre, je m'en dbarrasse , ce quelque chose pouvant tre aussi bien un produit, un animal, une personne... Plus de notion d'engagement... Et a, a me dsole...




> sinon concernant la culture gnrale j'ai appris 2 choses aujourd'hui 
> 
> .concernant la fouine , il ne faut pas se fier  son joli minois 
> 
> c'est vrai qu'on craquerait bien non ? ..en fait cette charmante bte peut tuer 50 poules en quelques minutes et dvorer quantit d'ufs ..dingue non ?


Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'elle peut ponctuellement tre classe comme espce nuisible...




> .et le raton laveur doit son nom  son habitude de laver systmatiquement le mets qu'il va croquer , qu'il soit propre ou souill , vous le saviez ?? 
> 
> mais non , j'ai pas pris " la vie des animaux " comme lecture de vacances  c'tait 2 articles du journal d'aujourd'hui


a, je ne le savais pas... Un maniaque de la propret. Ton journal, c'tait quoi ? Wildlife magazine  ::mouarf::  ?

Pour rigoler un petit peu, ce que pourrait donner un entretien avec des Google Glass :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOPWsh-DFUs"]Google Glass: l'entretien d'embauche - YouTube[/ame]
Et si vous avez l'occasion d'aller voir cette jeune femme (Lorne Devienne) chanter, elle vaut le dtour.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

guiragu, je vais me faire l'avocat du diable (il se peut aussi que l'on n'ait pas le mme ge et que a explique une certaine diffrence de point de vue).
Il faudrait quand mme m'expliquer pourquoi continuer quelque chose qui ne nous convient plus... (les seules exceptions que je voie sont  et l'enfant : il faut les duquer et les protger...)
En dehors de a, si la situation ne convient plus (couple ou autre - quipe de foot, voiture...), rester comme a juste pour dire "non, je suis contre cette mentalit, donc mme si a m'emmerde plus qu'autre chose, je reste ainsi" (sachant que, dans le cas d'un couple, si la situation ne convient pas, a peut vite passer de l'inconfort au malheur puis  la dpression...)

EDIT : ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : je ne pousse pas  l'infidlit dans le couple (tant moi-mme fidle), juste  l'honntet : si l'on n'est plus amoureux/heureux en mnage, autant le dire et se sparer....

----------


## giragu03

> guiragu, je vais me faire l'avocat du diable (il se peut aussi que l'on n'ait pas le mme ge et que a explique une certaine diffrence de point de vue).
> Il faudrait quand mme m'expliquer pourquoi continuer quelque chose qui ne nous convient plus... (les seules exceptions que je voie sont  et l'enfant : il faut les duquer et les protger...)
> En dehors de a, si la situation ne convient plus (couple ou autre - quipe de foot, voiture...), rester comme a juste pour dire "non, je suis contre cette mentalit, donc mme si a m'emmerde plus qu'autre chose, je reste ainsi" (sachant que, dans le cas d'un couple, si la situation ne convient pas, a peut vite passer de l'inconfort au malheur puis  la dpression...)
> 
> EDIT : ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : je ne pousse pas  l'infidlit dans le couple (tant moi-mme fidle), juste  l'honntet : si l'on n'est plus amoureux/heureux en mnage, autant le dire et se sparer....


Pour moi, c'est une question que tu te poses avant de t'engager. Mais visiblement, la notion de s'engager, c'est dmod... Ou tout au moins, a n'a pas du tout la porte que je lui donne.

Avant de se sparer, il y a peut-tre moyen d'essayer de "rparer". C'est quand a commence  moins bien aller qu'il faut parler. Il ne faut pas attendre que a n'aille plus du tout pour commencer  agir (attention, je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait facile ou quoi, mais c'est ce qu'il faut faire,  mon avis).

Sauf erreur, on est  un mariage sur deux qui finit en divorce. Donc autant, certaines situations sont peut-tre ingrables et intenables et auquel cas je peux encore comprendre le divorce, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas pour tous et il doit y avoir quand mme beaucoup de divorce par "confort".

C'est un peu comme un drap qui commence  se dchirer, soit tu peux le rapicer soit tu peux le jeter (ou tu as l'option d'attendre que la dchirure soit trop grosse pour qu'il soit possible de le rapicer et donc tu es oblig de le jeter). Si tu tiens un minimum  ton drap, tu le rapiceras ds que possible et il durera plus longtemps.

EDIT : je ne dois pas tre bien plus vieux que toi magicbisous-nours.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Autant je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut essayer de rparer quand c'est encore possible dans un couple... 
Mais pour reprendre l'analogie du drap, quand il y a plus de "rapiage" que du drap originel, et que a continue de se dchirer dans tous les sens, autant le jeter le drap, non ?  :;): 

Pour info, cela va faire 9 ans que je suis avec ma copine et j'ai 25 ans, donc je comprends aussi ton point de vue, mais dans ton premier post a ressemblait vraiment  "je me suis engag donc je reste, mme si je suis malheureux", et a, je ne suis pas d'accord, d'autant plus que l'volution qu'ont subis les moeurs accepte la rupture et le divorce...

----------


## giragu03

> Autant je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut essayer de rparer quand c'est encore possible dans un couple... 
> Mais pour reprendre l'analogie du drap, quand il y a plus de "rapiage" que du drap originel, et que a continue de se dchirer dans tous les sens, autant le jeter le drap, non ? 
> 
> Pour info, cela va faire 9 ans que je suis avec ma copine et j'ai 25 ans, donc je comprends aussi ton point de vue, mais dans ton premier post a ressemblait vraiment  "je me suis engag donc je reste, mme si je suis malheureux", et a, je ne suis pas d'accord, d'autant plus que l'volution qu'ont subis les moeurs accepte la rupture et le divorce...


Je pense qu'on est d'accord (peut-tre pas sur le moment o on considre le drap comme non rparable, mais sur l'ide globale, on a l'air d'accord  :;): ). Ce que je critiquais (ce n'tait vraisemblablement pas clair), ce sont qui jettent le drap avant mme qu'il soit dchir (ou alors quand il a juste un trou de mite). Pour arriver  un mariage sur deux (selon les sources on est entre 1/3 et 1/2, mais a reste tout de mme norme de mon point de vue ; d'aprs Wikipdia, c'est un sur deux en ville et un sur trois de manire globale http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divorce..._et_sociologie) qui finit en divorce, soit on n'est plus capable de faire des draps solides (= on s'engage  la lgre, ce que je dsapprouve), soit on jette pour n'importe quelle raison (ce que je dsapprouve galement).

Pour info, j'ai 28 ans (il me semblait bien qu'on avait trs peu d'cart d'ge). L, a fait cinq ans que je suis seul (mais j'aurais pu  quelques reprises me lancer pour des histoires sans lendemain, chose qui ne m'intressait pas...) aprs avoir pass cinq ans en couple (la rupture n'tait pas  mon initiative...).

(Grce  cette conversation, les Guillaume de ce sujet n'ont plus de secret pour personne  ::D: )

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> (Grce  cette conversation, les Guillaume de ce sujet n'ont plus de secret pour personne )


On est effectivement d'accord sur l'ensemble ^^

Et puis de toute faon, on n'avait dj plus de secrets pour la NSA et la DCRI, alors autant y aller franchement, hein  :;): 

(je rigole  ::D:  )

----------


## giragu03

> On est effectivement d'accord sur l'ensemble ^^
> 
> Et puis de toute faon, on n'avait dj plus de secrets pour la NSA et la DCRI, alors autant y aller franchement, hein 
> 
> (je rigole  )


Oui mais l, tout le monde peut avoir autant de pouvoirs que la NSA et la DCRI, sans faire le moindre effort (enfin, il faut quand mme lire, donc pour certains c'est peut-tre dj un effort  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

J'ai beaucoup aim votre change les 2 Guillaume ..finalement vous avez un peu la mme optique  :;): 

mais c'est vrai qu' l'poque actuelle on fait beaucoup moins d'effort pour sauver le couple , en fait avant souvent la femme ne travaillait pas et restait   la maison  lever les enfants et c'tait l'homme qui ramenait l'argent du mnage ...difficile dans ce cas l pour la femme de le quitter ..maintenant les 2 travaillent , chacun a donc son indpendance , en plus il y a pas mal d'aide pour parent isol ...est-ce que c'est un bien , un mal ?? ::roll:: 

  mon avis , avec la vie actuelle ,  on a perdu beaucoup en" bonheur "  les gosses de maintenant n'ont plus de  repre et souvent ne trouvent plus leur place dans les familles recomposes ..je ne sais pas ce que ca va donner quand ils seront adulte ..l'avenir le dira ..mais rien de bien  mon avis ...

moi je trouve que tout se dgrade ...vous qui etes jeune , vous avez encore foi en l'avenir ??  ::roll:: 




> Ton journal, c'tait quoi ? Wildlife magazine  ?
> 
>  le Republicain Lorrain , mon quotidien quoi  
> 
> Pour rigoler un petit peu, ce que pourrait donner un entretien avec des Google Glass


j'ai bien aim ..ca prouve quand mme que les critres de slection eux non pas changs  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour les gamins, je sais pas, je n'en ai pas (et, pour l'instant, je n'en ai pas envie).

En revanche, pour le fait que changer plus souvent de couple, je suis plus partag... Autant je comprends votre optique, autant "avant" les gens restaient souvent avec la mme personne pendant toute leur vie et n'avaient connu qu'une seule personne (officiellement tout du moins, je rappelle que la fidlit - pour l'homme - n'est un concept que rcent : au dbut du sicle dernier, si un homme n'avait pas de matresse, il tait souponn d'homosexualit...)
Maintenant, c'est plus ou moins la mme chose sauf que c'est pour les deux sexes et que l'on est plus oblig de tromper : on veut voir ailleurs, on peut, il suffit de rompre et d'y aller... Dans certains cas (de plus en plus frquents, mme s'ils restent rares), le chemin peut aussi tre fait  l'envers : on s'est spars, on a t voir ailleurs, on s'est aperu qu'on tait mieux ensemble, on se remet ensemble....

Du coup les gens ont globalement plus d'exprience sexuellement, et a, a ne peut pas tre mal, n'est-ce pas ?  :;):

----------


## rothen

> je rappelle que la fidlit - pour l'homme - n'est un concept que rcent : au dbut du sicle dernier, si un homme n'avait pas de matresse, il tait souponn d'homosexualit...


 ah bon ?? j'ai jamais entendu a   :8O:  ..t'es sur ?  ::roll:: 

par contre je suis pas sre que le fait d'avoir de nombreuses expriences sexuelles soit vraiment une bonne chose ...bon mme si a enrichit  quelque part  :;):  je pense qu'on devient aussi de plus en plus difficile ...surtout si on garde en souvenir que le bon ct de chaque partenaire ...et du coup on a de plus en plus de mal  trouver quelqu'un qui nous convienne .. mon avis c'est ce qui explique que beaucoup finisse par rester seul ..

 enfin moi je vois a comme  ..et vous ??

----------


## giragu03

> ah bon ?? j'ai jamais entendu a   ..t'es sur ?


Moi non plus, je n'avais jamais entendu a... Et a me surprendrai que tous les hommes aient eu des matresses.



> par contre je suis pas sre que le fait d'avoir de nombreuses expriences sexuelles soit vraiment une bonne chose ...


L, je suis plutt de ton avis aussi.



> Pour les gamins, je sais pas, je n'en ai pas (et, pour l'instant, je n'en ai pas envie).


Sur ce point, je partage l'avis de Rothen. Pour moi, un enfant a besoin d'un pre et d'une mre pour l'lever et je ne suis pas convaincu par le fait qu'un pre qui ne voit son enfant qu'une fois toutes les deux semaines (c'est ce qui est dcid par jugement dans 80% des cas) puisse lever correctement son enfant. De mme, pour un enfant, vivre dans un cadre instable (parce qu'une famille "recompose" implique des nouvelles ttes, parfois des dmnagements,...), je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une bonne manire de s'panouir.



> Dans certains cas (de plus en plus frquents, mme s'ils restent rares), le chemin peut aussi tre fait  l'envers : on s'est spars, on a t voir ailleurs, on s'est aperu qu'on tait mieux ensemble, on se remet ensemble....


L'exemple le plus connu de ce genre de cas, c'est Liz Taylor et Richard Burton, et ce n'est pas nouveau (mme si, comme tu l'as dit, ce phnomne tend  s'amplifier).

Pour revenir sur ce que je disais dans les prcdents messages, quand je vois que plus de six mariages sur mille finissent par un divorce l'anne suivante et 25 sur mille par un divorce dans les six ans, j'ai des doutes sur la sincrit de l'engagement de ces personnes...

Pour les statistiques je me suis bas sur ce lien.

Magicbisous-nours, il y a quand mme quelque chose qui m'interpelle dans tes propos, tu parles de sexualit et tu affirmes qu'avoir plus d'exprience sexuellement est une bonne chose. Ces propos me donne l'impression de ne valoriser que la "performance" sexuelle, alors que c'est de plus en plus source d'insatisfaction chez les gens. Je n'arrive plus  retrouver les statistiques  ce sujet, mais il y a de plus en plus de gens qui ne sont pas satisfaits de leurs performances sexuelles (a va jusqu' la dpression chez certains). L'article que j'avais lu  ce sujet lui trouvait deux causes : d'abord la pornographie qui cultive le culte de la "performance" et l'autre c'tait la multiplication (et surtout la facilitation de la multiplication) des partenaires qui faisait craindre  ceux qui seraient moins performants que leur partenaire aille voir ailleurs. Et du coup, a ne me semble pas tre une bonne base pour une relation durable. Qu'on soit bien d'accord, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas de relation sexuelle dans une relation amoureuse, mais par contre,  mon avis, elle doit rester un des moyens de s'exprimer son amour et non la base de la relation... Et j'ai l'impression qu' l'heure actuelle, on lui donne trop d'importance.

----------


## rothen

Je suis d'accord sur beaucoup de points avec toi Guillaume  :;): 

mais c'est bizarre , personne d'autre ne veut donner son avis sur ce sujet  ??  ::calim2:: ...ca vous interesse pas ?  ::roll::

----------


## Miistik

Bonjour,

Pour moi, c'est plus simple que cela.

On n'est avec quelqu'un par affinit (du moins les couples srieux, pas les histoires d'un soir).

Si cela se dgrade, la communication reste le meilleur moyen de rgler tout souci en couple. 
Si les deux parties souhaitent rester ensemble, il n'y aucunes raisons de ne pas trouver une solution.

Je pense plutt que les gens, aujourd'hui, ne veulent plus faire d'efforts/compromis pour prserver une relation.

Comme vous l'avez dis, il est trs facile d' "enchaner" les relations et donc les gens prfrent ne pas se remettre en question et changer de partenaire amoureux plutt que de rflchir et agir ensemble.

En gros, les gens sont trop fier de nos jours et ne voient pas leurs fautes.
Avec ce genre de discours striles en rejettant systmatiquement la faute sur l'autre, cela ne peut pas marcher.

----------


## The_Sorrow

> mais c'est bizarre , personne d'autre ne veut donner son avis sur ce sujet  ?? ...ca vous interesse pas ?


a change du sujet habituel, on est intimids.  ::aie:: 

Je dirai qu'il faut connaitre quelques expriences pour ne pas regretter plus tard, ou tre moins tent une fois qu'on a trouv la "bonne" personne. En tout cas, se forger une ide de nos critres pour la suite. Il faut profiter des amourettes de lyce et des annes tudiantes pour se rendre compte (dans le respect et la bonne humeur) qu'tre heureux c'est russir  trouver une personne qui partage des points de vue et qui se sente bien avec nous. Mais surtout se dire qu'on est prt  avoir de la routine et parfois de l'ennui avec. Ouais, c'est invitable, mme si a se combat. Il y a toujours des moments o on est un peu fatigu. Heureusement a ne dure pas.

Des histoires qui ne durent pas (quelques mois tout de mme, sinon a ne compte pas) permettent de savoir ce que l'on cherche pour la suite je pense. Du coup  l'inverse, une seule histoire srieuse et c'est le drame. Tester l'installation  deux est souvent une tape qui foire actuellement. J'ai l'impression que plus personne ne sait  quoi s'attendre.

La faute aux mdias qui vhicules des ides idiotes sur le couple d'aujourd'hui ? Je ne sais pas. Mais je dirai bien que la longvit y est pour quelque chose. Ou alors l'impatience de la jeunesse qui grille les tapes, mais pas sr que a soit le facteur majeur non plus.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

guiragu, rothen, vos arguments m'ont convaincu, je suis d'accord avec vous maintenant  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour moi, c'est plus simple que cela.
> 
> On n'est avec quelqu'un par affinit (du moins les couples srieux, pas les histoires d'un soir).


100 % d'accord  ::ccool:: .



> Si cela se dgrade, la communication reste le meilleur moyen de rgler tout souci en couple. 
> Si les deux parties souhaitent rester ensemble, il n'y aucunes raisons de ne pas trouver une solution.


100 % d'accord  ::ccool:: . Le problme mis en avant pour justifier une rupture sert souvent de prtexte plus qu'il n'en est la cause (c'est du vcu... La rupture tait prtendument de ma faute  cause d'un comportement ponctuel alors que la demoiselle tait dj quasiment avec quelqu'un d'autre depuis plusieurs semaines... J'ai trs certainement eu ma part de responsabilit, mais srement pas au point auquel on me l'a reproch).



> Je pense plutt que les gens, aujourd'hui, ne veulent plus faire d'efforts/compromis pour prserver une relation.


Je crois qu'on a dj compris (avec mes messages prcdents) que j'tais d'accord sur ce point.



> Comme vous l'avez dis, il est trs facile d' "enchaner" les relations et donc les gens prfrent ne pas se remettre en question et changer de partenaire amoureux plutt que de rflchir et agir ensemble.


C'est nous qui l'avons dit, donc rien  ajouter  ::D: 



> En gros, les gens sont trop fier de nos jours et ne voient pas leurs fautes.
> Avec ce genre de discours striles en rejettant systmatiquement la faute sur l'autre, cela ne peut pas marcher.


Oui et je pense qu'il y a aussi une certaine forme d'gosme (ce que mon premier message  ce sujet voulait dire quand je disais  Je prends quelque chose, quand a m'encombre, je m'en dbarrasse ). On pense  son petit bien-tre et on ne veut pas faire le moindre effort pour l'autre ou pour le couple.
Un couple, c'est A, B et A+B : il faut arriver  un quilibre entre ces trois entits pour que a puisse marcher.



> a change du sujet habituel, on est intimids.


Ah ? Il y a un sujet habituel  :8O:  ?  ::aie:: 



> Mais surtout se dire qu'on est prt  avoir de la routine et parfois de l'ennui avec. Ouais, c'est invitable, mme si a se combat. Il y a toujours des moments o on est un peu fatigu. Heureusement a ne dure pas.


C'est, je pense, un point que peu envisagent au dpart. Et c'est,  mon avis, ce qui fait que certains rompent rapidement... Ds qu'on a pass l'excitation des premiers instants, on passe  une autre relation.



> Des histoires qui ne durent pas (quelques mois tout de mme, sinon a ne compte pas) permettent de savoir ce que l'on cherche pour la suite je pense. Du coup  l'inverse, une seule histoire srieuse et c'est le drame. Tester l'installation  deux est souvent une tape qui foire actuellement. J'ai l'impression que plus personne ne sait  quoi s'attendre.


L'installation  deux est une tape trs importante qui est, je pense, prise trop souvent  la lgre. C'est un point qui donne une certaine lgitimit au couple (dans le sens o quand on s'installe ensemble "c'est du srieux" dans la tte des gens) qui avant n'intervenait que lors du mariage.



> La faute aux mdias qui vhicules des ides idiotes sur le couple d'aujourd'hui ? Je ne sais pas. Mais je dirai bien que la longvit y est pour quelque chose. Ou alors l'impatience de la jeunesse qui grille les tapes, mais pas sr que a soit le facteur majeur non plus.


L, j'avoue que je n'ai pas tout saisi ce que tu disais...

----------


## TweeKs

L'amour c'est comme un abricot,
Il faut pas manger le noyau...

----------


## rothen

Ah ben voil , ca a boug  ::ccool:: 

en tous cas a me rassure de voir que la plupart d'entre vous ont une saine vision sur ce sujet , finalement il y a des jeunes pas si mal lol  :;): 

comme on est vendredi , un peu de bonne humeur pour commencer le WE 

d'abord un gentil toutou  ::mouarf:: 



ben oui , faut bien qu'il s'amuse aussi  ::wow:: 

et une histoire vraie 



en esprant que j'aurai pas droit  ce genre de chose ce WE  ::mouarf:: 

BON WE A TOUS  ::coucou::

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Ah ? Il y a un sujet habituel  ?


Oui, les stylos bic ... ah non !




> C'est, je pense, un point que peu envisagent au dpart. Et c'est,  mon avis, ce qui fait que certains rompent rapidement... Ds qu'on a pass l'excitation des premiers instants, on passe  une autre relation.
> 
> L'installation  deux est une tape trs importante qui est, je pense, prise trop souvent  la lgre. C'est un point qui donne une certaine lgitimit au couple (dans le sens o quand on s'installe ensemble "c'est du srieux" dans la tte des gens) qui avant n'intervenait que lors du mariage.


Avant, j'avais peur de m'engager, et je ne pense pas avoir t le seul. Finalement a c'tait bien pass. Mais il fallait voir ce que a donnait en effet. C'est dommage que la plupart du temps on veuille juste en rester aux premiers instants. Alors que la suite vaut le coup !




> L, j'avoue que je n'ai pas tout saisi ce que tu disais...


Moi non plus en fait.  ::mrgreen:: 
En gros, je n'arrive pas  savoir comment les murs ont autant pu voluer, rien qu'entre la gnration entre mes parents et la mienne. Je ne citerai pas mes grands-parents je pense, le cap est trop important mais la diffrence est l en tout cas.






> et une histoire vraie (...)
> 
> en esprant que j'aurai pas droit  ce genre de chose ce WE


Pose un auto-collant 24 ! Excellente rgion soit-dit en passant, quasiment ma prfre.

Bon WE !

----------


## giragu03

> Oui, les stylos bic ... ah non !


Ils servent juste  indiquer la taille... Donc si tu prends des photos, il faut inclure le bic  ct...



> Moi non plus en fait. 
> En gros, je n'arrive pas  savoir comment les murs ont autant pu voluer, rien qu'entre la gnration entre mes parents et la mienne. Je ne citerai pas mes grands-parents je pense, le cap est trop important mais la diffrence est l en tout cas.


a me rassure alors  ::D: 
Il y a beaucoup de choses qui jouent l-dessus. Ne serait-ce qu' l'poque de nos parents,  16 ans tu te retrouvais  devoir gagner ta crote, tu n'avais pas forcment le temps de voler d'amourette en amourette pendant tes tudes. Le recul de la religion catholique n'est peut-tre pas totalement tranger non plus  cette volution (mme si a expliquerait plutt les volutions entre nos grands-parents et parents). Je pense que c'est une volution globale du mode de vie qui a amen ce changement de murs.



> Pose un auto-collant 24 ! Excellente rgion soit-dit en passant, quasiment ma prfre.
> 
> Bon WE !


J'avais vu cette histoire. Par contre, sauf erreur de ma part, un passager manifestement trop ivre peut tre verbalis sous prtexte que a peut dranger le conducteur.

Bon week-end  tout le monde !

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous en cette nouvelle semaine  ::zoubi:: 

comme j'ai un peu de temps je fais du tri dans mes mails  et j'ai trouv quelques photos " spciales " ..je vous les mets en 2 post car ca passe pas en 1  :;):

----------


## rothen

a votre avis , elles sont relles ou trafiques ?? 

vous arriveriez  faire ce genre de chose ?? 

bon , moi , videmment non  ::mouarf::  ..

vous en pensez quoi vous de ce genre d'exploit  ??

----------


## Hizin

Faut pas avoir le vertige  :8O: 

Je connaissais la dernire, et elle m'avait dj fait bien halluciner.

----------


## Loceka

Le coup du lit accroch  la montagne a sent la photo de pub (pour literie en l'occurrence).
Pour le reste a reste plausible selon moi.

----------


## Auteur

Sur les deux premires photos on voit une blonde laquelle deux est Rothen ? Celle qui a les cheveux courts ou celle qui a les cheveux boucls ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## The_Sorrow

Tout ce qui est au dessus des tentes suspendues (celle-ci comprise) peuvent tre vraies.  Except celle de la table de pic-nique suspendue au dessus du vide.

Les bivouacs  flanc de falaise a se fait bien, mme si je n'ai pas encore essay. Mais j'ai surtout vu des sorte de lit de camp que de vritables tentes. Nanmoins a semble exister.
Le table de pic-nique me parait impossible : comment tre stable avec si peu d'accroches et l'quilibre que le gars fait avec sa pinte ? Sans compte qu'on ne voir pas comment ils auraient pu monter sans tout renverser.
Le matelas, Loceka l'a dit, a ressemble  une pub de literie.

Aprs un peu d'observation, le coup de la clim parait probable (et la photo pile au dessus aussi). Ces deux clichs me font voir de l'inconscience. Les autres, du rve car ils ont l'air quips et srieux (et puis je suis grimpeur, alors les hauteurs a me botte). Mais on sait jamais en montagne. ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Le table de pic-nique me parait impossible : comment tre stable avec si peu d'accroches et l'quilibre que le gars fait avec sa pinte ? Sans compte qu'on ne voir pas comment ils auraient pu monter sans tout renverser.


Pour la table j'ai des doutes aussi...
Mais disons comme comme c'est un doute raisonnable, je ne pourrais pas affirmer que c'est un fake, mme s'il y'a de grandes chances pour que c'en soit un.

Mais avec suffisament de motivation, pourquoi pas...

----------


## The_Sorrow

Ce qui me gne sur celle-ci en particulier, ce sont les ombres et clairages. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas la mme source de lumire pour les occupants de la table (bouteilles comprises) que pour les rochers.
Pour la table, les ombres s'tendent vers la gauche, alors que si on regarde les rochers, leur lumire semble venir de la gauche.
Il y a aussi cette trange barre noire qui forme une sorte de cadre tout en haut, bien trop rgulier (et sombre) pour tre un plafond de cavit.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous !  ::zoubi:: 




> Sur les deux premires photos on voit une blonde laquelle deux est Rothen ? Celle qui a les cheveux courts ou celle qui a les cheveux boucls ?


ben d'aprs l'avatar t'as dj une ide avec la longueur des cheveux non ?   ::roll:: .. bon , en version plus longs et moins friss  :;): 

mais c'est surtout  cause du sourire ..je suis d'une nature trs gaie ..pour dire , mme toute seule j'arrive  me faire rire  ::wow:: 

sinon pour les photos je ne sais pas combien sont reelles mais pour certaines qui je pense le sont je me demande comment on peut mettre sa vie en danger comme c  ::?:  ...pour tester ses limites  sans doute ...enfin j'en sais rien  ...The_Sorrow en tant grimpeur , tu as dj fait des choses semblables ?  ou parmi vous quelqu'un a t-il dj test ses limites dans ce genre de choses ?  ::roll:: 

bon , moi , c'est sr , a risque pas ...j'ai le vertige  ::yaisse::  

Je me souviens avoir vu des exemples de trucage de film ...on a l'impression que le hros est en pril , au bord du vide , alors qu'il est au plus  30 cms du sol  ::mouarf::  , je sais qu' l'poque  m'avait dcue , par contre je me souviens plus du tout o j'ai pu voir a ..est-ce que a peut tre  la "cit des sciences "  La Villette , a parle  quelqu'un ??

----------


## The_Sorrow

Je n'ai pas encore test de telles hauteurs, j'estime mon niveau actuel bien trop faible. Et a m'arrive d'avoir la frousse  15 mtres quand je suis dans un passage difficile, alors l ...  ::mrgreen:: 

En gnral, avec les personnes de mon club, on essaie de faire du dpassement de soi c'est vrai, mais avec le plus de scurit possible. Il faudrait que je demande si certains ont dormi sur une falaise.

En tout cas, l'assurage est notre priorit numro une. Donc aprs, en restant alerte, et en ayant du bon matriel, il n'y a pas de soucis spcifique  grimper autant.

Et pour les trucages, c'est rigolo et presque facile, mme en mur artificiel. Un pan inclin, une contreplonge et hop ! Alors avec les moyens du cinma, encore mieux.  :8-):

----------


## AdmChiMay

Pour les photos de bivouac  flanc de falaise, vous vous tes jamais demand comment ils grent les envies pressantes en pleine nuit ? Remarquez, de jour aussi
  Perso, je prfre faire de la voltige ou du planeur que d'escalader a.

----------


## giragu03

> Pour les photos de bivouac  flanc de falaise, vous vous tes jamais demand comment ils grent les envies pressantes en pleine nuit ? Remarquez, de jour aussi


Euh si... Et je me dis qu'il faut mieux ne pas tre en bas  ::aie:: 
_(je sais, c'est fin...)_
Pour la photo de la table, on a l'impression que la source de lumire est la montagne elle-mme, donc je pense  un montage. Mais si c'est un montage, on pourrait s'attendre  ce qu'il soit fait de meilleure faon...
Pas expriment ce genre d'activit (assis sur un tabouret de bar je peux avoir la tte qui tourne, alors  une telle altitude... Comment a ? On me dit que la tte qui tourne sur le tabouret de bar n'est peut-tre pas due  l'altitude...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Auteur

voici des liens sur les tentes suspendues :

http://izismile.com/2013/05/01/only_...s_33_pics.html
http://linkopolia.com/2013/05/02/ces...-peur-de-rien/
http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagene...-lo-mismo.html


Certaines de ces photos ressemblent  celles postes par Rothen, elles sont authentiques.

----------


## rothen

> Pour les photos de bivouac  flanc de falaise, vous vous tes jamais demand comment ils grent les envies pressantes en pleine nuit ?  
>  euh bonne question  quelqu'un sait ? 
> The_Sorrow comme tu en fais , tu peux nous donner la rponse ? bien sr que  m'interesse surtout concernant les femmes  mme si je ne ferai srement jamais d'escalade ...ca peut toujours servir 
> 
> 
>   Perso, je prfre faire de la voltige ou du planeur que d'escalader a.


euh ..a non plus  ::oops::  on a dj voulu m'y entrainer plusieurs fois ...toujours refuser de monter dans des petits engins comme a  ::?:   ..il y a qu'en voiture que j'ai pas peur ...l c'est les autres qui ont peur  ::wow::  




> Certaines de ces photos ressemblent  celles postes par Rothen, elles sont authentiques.


Waouh ..merci Auteur  ::zoubi:: .... a dcoiffe   ::wow:: 

j'arrive pas ouvrir le 2eme lien mais rien que les 2 autres , sachant qu'elles sont authentiques .. me fait froid dans le dos  :8O:  ..

j'ai du mal  comprendre comment on peut faire  ...vous comprenez vous ? c'est le genre de chose qui vous font envie ?

----------


## rothen

Ben , vous tes dj tous partis  ::calim2:: 

c'est vrai qu'on entame un long WE ..

alors un conseil pour vous tous  :;): 



bon , moi je vais essayer ...mais comme je tiens pas en place   ::wow:: 

BON WE A TOUS 

et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

> Ben , vous tes dj tous partis


non, moi je suis l  ::D:  et je fais le pont aussi.

----------


## rothen

ouais , c'est sr ...ca va pas beaucoup travailler ces prochains jours  ::mouarf:: 

bon" pont " Auteur  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> Ben , vous tes dj tous partis


Moi j'arrive  ::): 
Je suis en week-end pour trois semaines  :;):  (enfin maintenant plus que deux et demie), donc mes horaires de passage sur Dveloppez sont lgrement dcals...
Bon week-end  ceux qui font le pont, bonnes vacances  ceux qui sont en vacances, bon courage  ceux qui travaillent.

Et comme a fait longtemps que je ne vous ai pas mis de chanson... En voici une de circonstance :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CstPu4ZSmvE"]ELEGANCE - Vacances j'oublie tout - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

Retour de vac ! 

Aye on envoie de l'ambiance 

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## Deadpool

Moi aussi de retour de vacs!

Ben c'est pass trop vite.  ::(:

----------


## Cheetor

> Perso, je prfre faire de la voltige ou *du planeur* que d'escalader a.


Enfin un ! 
En plus le planeur, c'est fun, on peut voler sans se poser de question sur le carburant.Et on a moins d'instruments  surveiller. Et il y a que le bruit du vent. Et puis, et puis...

Tu es sur quelle machine habituellement ?

----------


## rothen

eh oui , pour beaucoup c'est le retour de vacances ...

une ide pour reprendre en douceur  :;): 



alors qui en plus de Nhaps et Deadpool reprend aujourd'hui ?? 

et vous avez fait quoi pendant vos vacances ?? 

j'espre que certains mettrons des photos ...pour faire rver les autres ..surtout moi qui ne suis pas partie cette anne  ::calim2:: , alors qu'avant j'tais absente quasi tout l't  ::cry::

----------


## Lady

De retour aussi. Mme si j'tais pas vraiment partit... Juste pas au boulot.

Pour les photos le seul jour o on a pris l'appareil c'est quand on est aller  Pairi Daiza en belgique (zoo). C'est mon mari qui a prit j'ai pas encore regard.
On a aussi t  l'aquarium Nausicaa (comme je l'avais dj dit) mais j'ai oubli l'appareil ( ::oops:: )

Bon et sinon ma fille passe ses premires vacances loin de moiiiiiiiiii!!   ::cry::   ::cry::  Elle est depuis Samedi chez ses grands parents et ne revient que samedi prochain.

----------


## Nhaps

Moi pendant mes vacances j'ai adopt une petite chatoune, toute mimi. Elle est sage et toute belle.

Sinon je suis pas parti  la plage cette anne.

----------


## Lady

> Moi pendant mes vacances j'ai adopt une petite chatoune, toute mimi. Elle est sage et toute belle.
> 
> Sinon je suis pas parti  la plage cette anne.


Photo ?

En parlant de chat le mien a fait le grand saut du balcon du 3eme tage la semaine dernire...
A priori rien de grave je l'ai recup en bas entier. Il a t vraiment apathique 3 jours puis de mieux en mieux et hier il refaisait des truc un peu acrobatique (saut de la table sur le dos du canap spar de plusieurs mtres ...) par contre il a pas encore ressay de monter sur le rambarde du balcon et je suis pas presse qu'il ressaye.

----------


## giragu03

> eh oui , pour beaucoup c'est le retour de vacances ...
> 
> une ide pour reprendre en douceur 
> 
> 
> 
> alors qui en plus de Nhaps et Deadpool reprend aujourd'hui ?? 
> 
> et vous avez fait quoi pendant vos vacances ?? 
> ...


Moi, j'attaque ma deuxime semaine de vacances... Enfin, de non prsence au travail parce que c'est lasure le matin, lasure l'aprs-midi depuis presque une semaine. Et si j'ai envie de changer d'activit, j'ai toujours la dbroussailleuse, la tondeuse,... Quand on est juste install dans une maison, il y a du boulot  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

> Photo ?
> 
> En parlant de chat le mien a fait le grand saut du balcon du 3eme tage la semaine dernire...
> A priori rien de grave je l'ai recup en bas entier. Il a t vraiment apathique 3 jours puis de mieux en mieux et hier il refaisait des truc un peu acrobatique (saut de la table sur le dos du canap spar de plusieurs mtres ...) par contre il a pas encore ressay de monter sur le rambarde du balcon et je suis pas presse qu'il ressaye.


J'habite au 6eme, j'ouvre pas la fenetre car j'ai trop peur qu'elle y aille. 

Photo si vous tes sage   ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> J'habite au 6eme, j'ouvre pas la fenetre car j'ai trop peur qu'elle y aille. 
> 
> Photo si vous tes sage


Oui surtout qu'a priori les chute les plus grave sont entre le 6me et le 8me tages. Car au del de 8 tage le chat  le temps de faire son fameux retourn si il a pas de tartine beurr dans le dos (.. ::mouarf:: ..) et de se mettre dans une position parachute (ce qui fait qu'a priori un chat a dj survcu  une chute de 32 tages  :8O: )

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui surtout qu'a priori les chute les plus grave sont entre le 6me et le 8me tages. Car au del de 8 tage le chat  le temps de faire son fameux retourn si il a pas de tartine beurr dans le dos (....) et de se mettre dans une position parachute (ce qui fait qu'a priori un chat a dj survcu  une chute de 32 tages )


Position parachute ? c'est une blague ? mdr

edit : a partir du 6eme etage la vitesse du chat n'augmente pu ( 60 km/h)

----------


## AdmChiMay

@Cheetor : Dsol, le quasi-papy que je suis n'a plus vol depuis longtemps, et j'tais rest au bois-et-toile. Mais par exemple, une approche en patrouille sur Bijave,  plus de 160 devant la tempte qui dboule avec virage sur le saumon au-dessus des hangars militaires, a laisse des souvenirs. Le Zlin aussi d'ailleurs.
En ce moment, ce sont les championnats de France  ct de chez moi, avec un djeunz du coin qui vient de gagner les championnats du monde junior il y a quinze jours en Pologne.
Je ne dsespre pas de m'y remettre, voir (rvons un peu) m'acheter un motoplaneur ?

Sinon, les vacances c'est bientt, mais juste 5 jours : je suis plong dans de la rnovation. J'en avais oubli que pas mal de muscles existaient. Je prends des photos rgulirement, pour me soutenir le moral.

@Lady : dsol si je n'ai plus le lien youtube, mais port  bout de bras, le chat a dj le temps de faire son retourn. J'ai aussi pu le tester par inadvertance (et surtout parce que la minette refusait de se laisser transporter, a devait trop sentir le coup fourr du vto :;): ). Z'avez remarqu comme ils sentent venir ce genre de visite ?

Sinon, comme le dit Nhaps, la rsistance de l'air limite la vitesse du chat. Pour les adultes (humains), il faut attendre un peu plus longtemps. Et cela dpend du sol. J'avais vu a la tl le tmoignage d'un aviateur, tomb de plus de 4000m vers 1943. C'tait en Norvge, il est tomb sur un grand sapin enneig avec aussi plus de 3m de neige fraiche au sol : rien  dclarer  la sortie ! 40 ans aprs, il pouvait encore tmoigner.

----------


## Cheetor

Il me tarde de pouvoir tre relche...

Sinon, j'avais appris pour le Djeunz, c'est une trs bonne nouvelle. Pour ce qui est du moto-planeur, je ne sais pas ce qui traine du ct du concours jeunes pilotes (sud vende) mais si tu aimes bien le bois et toile, il devrait y avoir encore un SF-25 du ct de Montaigu. A voir si tu peux faire un tour avec ...

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien du bijave, mais je n'ai jamais pu le tester.


Pour le chat, j'ai aussi une minette depuis mercredi (3 mois aujourd'hui), malheureusement la louloute est malade. Par contre, elle a dcouvert hier ce qu'tait qu'un vtrinaire, et je garantis pas que la prochaine visite soit une sincure.

----------


## Deadpool

> et vous avez fait quoi pendant vos vacances ??


Je suis parti 2 semaines dans le pays de mes anctres (Portugal).
Beau temps, visite de la famille, top quoi!  ::D:  





> j'espre que certains mettrons des photos ...pour faire rver les autres ..surtout moi qui ne suis pas partie cette anne , alors qu'avant j'tais absente quasi tout l't


Ben moi j'ai surtout fait des photos de mes neveux, je doute que a tintresse.  ::mouarf:: 


Sinon, vous parliez du dclin des valeurs lies  la famille il y a quelques pages. Visiblement, en Core du Nord aussi, ils ont des problmes de perte de valeurs, la preuve.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## The_Sorrow

Ah la famille c'est important ! Tellement que pour revenir du week end je suis pass par la nationale au lieu de l'autoroute sur leurs bons conseils.

J'ai bien fait, les dcors sont magnifiques dans le vercors. Mais dsol, j'ai pas d'appareil photo. Aussi je vous invite  y aller si vous avez l'occasion.

----------


## ManusDei

Des vacances ? Ah non, pas encore (mais a ne va pas tarder, farniente prvu).

----------


## Hizin

De mon cot, je prends une journe par mois, histoire de passer du temps avec ma femme.
Je bosse  800 Km d'elle, pas gg pour la vie de couple, ni pour se voir x)

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

super sympa votre discussion , ca permet d'en apprendre plus sur vous ..on va finir par devenir une bonne bande de copains  :;): 

je peux pas reprendre toutes les conversations , d'autant que ma connection est actuellement trs fantaisiste  ::?:  alors j'ai pris des brides par -ci , par- l  ::mouarf:: 




> priori un chat a dj survcu  une chute de 32 tages


ca parait impossible ce truc , tu as vu a o ?? 




> Position parachute ?
> .... a partir du 6eme etage la vitesse du chat n'augmente pu ( 60 km/h)


ca voudrait dire qu' partir du 6 eme il a sorti son parachute  ::mouarf::  ...
il n'y a pas des statistiques la dessus , le pourcentage qui s'en sort aprs une chute ? 



> je suis plong dans de la rnovation. J'en avais oubli que pas mal de muscles existaient.


t'inquites ,pour la douleur musculaire ,  je pense pas que a soit une question d'age ...Guillaume tu dois avoir expriment  aussi non ??? ::mouarf::  

..sinon tu as entrepris de rnover quoi ?? 




> Ben moi j'ai surtout fait des photos de mes neveux, je doute que a tintresse. 
>  euh , ca dpend de l'age de tes neveux 
> 
>   Visiblement, en Core du Nord aussi, ils ont des problmes de perte de valeurs ......-penurie-de-femmes-vierges


eh ouais , tout se perd ..mme la virginit  ::mouarf:: ..par contre ton lien fait un peu peur quand mme , ca promet pour l'avenir ..triste je trouve  ::calim2:: 




> je prends une journe par mois, histoire de passer du temps avec ma femme.
> Je bosse  800 Km d'elle


waouh ...800 bornes , dis donc , c'est pas rien  :8O:  sr a doit pas tre vident pour un couple  ::?:  ..tu as des enfants ? 

sinon pour revenir au titre du post  ::mouarf::  j'ai trouv un sachet plastique ferm avec  dedans



c'est en kit ...mais je vois pas ce que a peut tre ...quelqu'un a une ide ?

----------


## Auteur

C'est un "sak" (voyez la traduction google sudois -> franais  ::mrgreen:: ) de chez IKEA

 ::dehors::

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par Lady
> 
> 
> priori un chat a dj survcu  une chute de 32 tages )
> 
> 
> ca parait impossible ce truc , tu as vu a o ??


Ben tu sais nous en informatique on n'a qu'une confiance trs limite dans les expriences des autres, on a donc souvent tendance  refaire le test nous-mmes.

Il ne me parat donc pas improbable que Lady tienne a de source sure.

----------


## Nhaps

On dirait un appareil multi fonction ( tu peux changer le bout j'ai l'impression ) ca doit servir pour autre chose. Mais la c'est vrai que c'est un truc plutt trange. Surtout les petites languettes a lextrmit de deux objets similaire.

De plus si il y a rien d'cris dessus, c'est que ca doit vraiment servir pour un autre truc

edit : @Auteur Lol

----------


## Cheetor

Je pencherai plus pour un systme de fixation. Les vis sont assez petites pour un meuble ou une planche en bois par exemple.

----------


## gangsoleil

je verrai bien un systeme de fixation d'un meuble dans un mur : les deux grosses pieces au centre vont dans l'armoire, alors que la piece bizarre en haut a gauche va sur le mur, et les autres servent a visser l'une dans l'autre, ou un truc du genre.

Mais sans plus d'informations, difficile d'etre certain.

----------


## giragu03

> t'inquites ,pour la douleur musculaire ,  je pense pas que a soit une question d'age ...Guillaume tu dois avoir expriment  aussi non ???


Oui oui, je connais.
Mme si en ce moment,  part le dos qui force un petit peu (parce qu'il faut parfois faire quelques acrobaties pour pouvoir atteindre tous les endroits des forjets avec le pinceau...), c'est plutt reposant (mais a commence  devenir long, la lasure  tout-va...). Enfin, j'ai dj fini les forjets et les bandeaux (deux couches), donc dj pas mal de boulot de fait (mais il en reste encore pas mal...).

----------


## Hizin

> waouh ...800 bornes , dis donc , c'est pas rien sr a doit pas tre vident pour un couple ..tu as des enfants ?


"Heureusement non", car dans cette configuration-ci, ce n'est vraiment pas gnial... Ca fait 4 mois  prsent, donc on s'y est fait, mme s'il y a toujours des coups de blues de temps en temps.

Pour la photo, de mme que Gangsoleil, un "kit de fixation" sur un mur, pour un meuble ou une planche.

----------


## rothen

> C'est un "sak" (voyez la traduction google sudois -> franais ) de chez IKEA


euh ...j'ai fait et je suis tombe sur FFC

Fdration Franaise de Cyclisme ..cuniculiculture ...cardiologie ..chimie ..carrosserie ..etc  ::mouarf:: 

tu pensais  quoi  ::roll:: 

sinon ,  votre avis , je peux dtacher les morceaux des pices du haut et du bas pour essayer de faire le puzzle ??  ::roll::  

PS : pour Hizin , c'est sr , c'est plus supportable sans enfant  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Je bosse  800 Km d'elle, pas gg pour la vie de couple, ni pour se voir x)


J'ai vcu une situation analogue avec mon ex ("seulement" 500km).
Moi, ayant un caractre assez indpendant (la vie  deux 24h/24 ce n'est pas trop mon truc, chacun chez soi et tout le monde est heureux  ::mrgreen:: ), je le vivais plutt bien. Elle, ayant une approche plus fusionnelle du couple, beaucoup moins.  ::D: 

Le pire c'est que quand elle a pu se rapprocher de moi, j'ai dmnag trs loin (mutation).  ::mrgreen:: 

Du coup a n'a pas march.  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> Le pire c'est que quand elle a pu se rapprocher de moi, j'ai dmnag.


 tu l'avais fait expres l ..ou c'est le destin ?

----------


## Deadpool

> tu l'avais fait expres l ..ou c'est le destin ?


Une opportunit s'est prsente, et y'a longtemps que je voulais quitter l'enfer franais.

----------


## The_Sorrow

J'aurai pari sur une coque  monter autour d'un objet, mais impossible de deviner quoi.

Les relations  distance c'est rude ...

----------


## giragu03

> euh ...j'ai fait et je suis tombe sur FFC


Euh... Comment as-tu fait ? En allant sur Traduction (il faut cliquer sur le menu "Plus") de Google, en slectionnant Source "Sudois", je tape sak dans le cadre  gauche et j'ai "chose"...
Bon c'est sr, tu n'es pas plus avance, mais je pense que c'est ce que Auteur voulait dire  ::):  (inspir par l'aspect en kit de l'assemblage, il a d chercher un nom  la mode Ikea...)
_Njut_




> Le pire c'est que quand elle a pu se rapprocher de moi, j'ai dmnag trs loin (mutation).


Et tu es all o elle tait avant (sinon ce n'est pas drle  ::aie:: )

----------


## rothen

> Une opportunit s'est prsente, et y'a longtemps que je voulais quitter l'enfer franais.


sauf qu'actuellement faut bien viser aussi ...pour ne pas tomber pire  ::mouarf:: 





> Euh... Comment as-tu fait ? En allant sur Traduction  Source "Sudois", je tape sak dans le cadre  gauche et j'ai "chose"...


MDR  ::ptdr:: ..c'est pour a que j'ai tellement besoin de vous pour mes recherches internet  :;): ..j'ai souvent le chic pour tomber sur des choses dingues  ::mouarf:: ..mon ct fantaisiste sans doute  ::wow::

----------


## Deadpool

> Et tu es all o elle tait avant (sinon ce n'est pas drle )


Ben non, elle habitait dans un coin paum.  ::mrgreen:: 




> sauf qu'actuellement faut bien viser aussi ...pour ne pas tomber pire


Objectivement, j'ai gagn au change.   ::P:

----------


## Auteur

> Euh... Comment as-tu fait ? En allant sur Traduction (il faut cliquer sur le menu "Plus") de Google, en slectionnant Source "Sudois", je tape sak dans le cadre  gauche et j'ai "chose"...
> Bon c'est sr, tu n'es pas plus avance, mais je pense que c'est ce que Auteur voulait dire  (inspir par l'aspect en kit de l'assemblage, il a d chercher un nom  la mode Ikea...)
> _Njut_


c'est exactement a  ::ccool::  J'ai vu un "truc" (sak en sudois) en kit, du coup j'ai pens  ikea  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Objectivement, j'ai gagn au change.


C'est  dire ?

----------


## Lady

Alors pour le chat: Non je n'ai pas tester moi mme ... j'ai pas accs a une tour de 32 tages... Le gratte ciel ou bosse ma mre  la dfense au dela d'un certain tage les fentre sont scuris tu peut juste les entre baill.

2 mes informations me vienne d'une source utlime : Wikipdia (pour a que j'ai mis "a priori") http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...sement_du_chat

Pour les relations a distance j'ai failli ... mais mon maintenant mari est venu s'installer chez moi une semaine aprs le dbut de notre relation (... ou je sais c'est rapide!)

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Alors pour le chat: Non je n'ai pas tester moi mme ... j'ai pas accs a une tour de 32 tages... Le gratte ciel ou bosse ma mre  la dfense au dela d'un certain tage les fentre sont scuris tu peut juste les entre baill.


Selon le gabarit du chat, a peut suffire.  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> c'est exactement a  J'ai vu un "truc" (sak en sudois) en kit, du coup j'ai pens  ikea


C'est que je commence  comprendre le fonctionnement du cerveau d'un pingouin bouriff... Je vais bientt me mettre  maroufler  tout-va si je continue comme a  ::mouarf::  Tiens, d'ailleurs, tu n'as pas pens  un maroufleur en kit _gnugga_  ::aie:: 



> Selon le gabarit du chat, a peut suffire.


En forant bien, mme un plus gros bestiau devrait passer  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> C'est que je commence  comprendre le fonctionnement du cerveau d'un pingouin bouriff... Je vais bientt me mettre  maroufler  tout-va si je continue comme a  Tiens, d'ailleurs, tu n'as pas pens  un maroufleur en kit _gnugga_ 
> 
> En forant bien, mme un plus gros bestiau devrait passer


C'est un main coon qui est depuis quelques mois a la limite de l'obsit (ce con bouffe les croquette ultra calorique du chiot ...) Et surtout je doute qu'il se laisse faire pendant la manipulation. Et si je l'endort lexprience ne marche pas ...

----------


## The_Sorrow

C'est comment niveau caractre un maincoon ? Je comptais en avoir un dans le futur ; mais je vais commencer par un chaton de gouttire, question de moyens. :p

----------


## Lady

> C'est comment niveau caractre un maincoon ? Je comptais en avoir un dans le futur ; mais je vais commencer par un chaton de gouttire, question de moyens. :p


Je dirais a dpend du chat. Le mien est plutt calme, peureux (va se cacher mais n'attaque pas) et trs conscient de sa valeur (genre il pose quand on le prend en photo). Il fait des calins... pas des calins de chat mais des calins d'humain : il met ses pattes autour du cou et la tte contre la joue... par contre c'est un peu douloureux il a des griffes en lames de rasoir).
Le seul vrai point ngatif : il perd ses poils c'est une horreur... et comme le mien est crme a se voit trs bien.

----------


## ManusDei

> par contre c'est un peu douloureux il a des griffes en lames de rasoir


Ca se coupe, il y a des pinces spcialement pour a (j'en ai une pour mon chat, vu que les grattoirs ne suffisent pas). Sinon tu peux couper les pattes, mais je doute que a soit bien peru.

----------


## The_Sorrow

C'est amusant a !

Pour le coup des poils, effectivement c'est un problme bien connu, surtout s'ils sont clairs. Et alors les griffes ...

----------


## Lady

> Ca se coupe, il y a des pinces spcialement pour a (j'en ai une pour mon chat, vu que les grattoirs ne suffisent pas). Sinon tu peux couper les pattes, mais je doute que a soit bien peru.


C'est pire une fois coup !! faudrait les limer aprs mais je ne tenterais pas l'exprience.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  

juste un breack dans votre conversation car j'ai besoin d'un conseil urgent de peur de faire une btise  ::calim2:: 

l je suis en opration "journe dchetterie " avec un ami ..
j'ai tri des tonnes de bouquins et magazines mais l j'hsite  jeter 2 lots de magazines anciens 
. des  numros de "golden " ,je pense les premiers magazines sur appel 
. des tonnes de magazines Linux avec CD depuis le tout premier 

juste pour savoir si je dois jeter sans remords ou si ca pourrait interesser un collectionneur ?? merci de votre avis rapide car pas de retour une fois jets bien sr , mais s'ils peuvent avoir une autre vie pour 5  tout le lot par exemple , je veux bien tenter ...eh oui , toujours le besoin de seconde vie des choses  :;):  ...ben sinon , ca revivra en recyclage  ::mouarf:: 
Meme question pour tous les LST de WinDev  ::roll:: 
PS : continuez votre conversation bien -sr , elle m'interesse aussi  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est  dire ?


Je parlais de qualit de vie.  :;): 




> Pour les relations a distance j'ai failli ... mais mon maintenant mari est venu s'installer chez moi *une semaine aprs le dbut de notre relation* (... ou je sais c'est rapide!)


 :8O: 

C'est plus que rapide mme.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> l je suis en opration "journe dchetterie " avec un ami ..
> j'ai tri des tonnes de bouquins et magazines mais l j'hsite  jeter 2 lots de magazines anciens 
> . des tonnes de magazines Linux avec CD depuis le tout premier


Jte un oeil sur ebay ou leboncoin pour voir si pas miracle ces magazines ont de la valeur, mais  mon avis tu peux jeter sans regrets.
L'autre magazine je connais pas.

----------


## Auteur

Golden tait visiblement un magazine sur les produits Apple :
http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=102

----------


## giragu03

> Ca se coupe, il y a des pinces spcialement pour a (j'en ai une pour mon chat, vu que les grattoirs ne suffisent pas). Sinon tu peux couper les pattes, mais je doute que a soit bien peru.


Il passera plus facilement par la fentre sans les pattes  ::aie:: 
Par contre, le problme c'est qu'on ne saura pas si l'exprience a russi ou pas, vu que le chat n'aura plus de pattes...

Pour les magazines, je ne sais pas trop s'il y a des gens que a pourrait intresser. Si c'tait chez moi, je mettrais au recyclage...

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

Pour les magazines j'ai encore pas choisi ..a me gne de jeter des tmoins des dbuts de l'informatique  ::calim2::  ..mais bon , faut que je fasse de la place ... la dchetterie j'tais contente ..j'tais encore pas sortie que certains rcupraient des choses ..tant mieux  :;): 




> il pose quand on le prend en photo 
> 
>   ca serait sympa de nous en mettre une 
> 
> Le seul vrai point ngatif : il perd ses poils c'est une horreur... et comme le mien est crme a se voit trs bien.


oui , je sais aussi ce que c'est , la mienne est blanche , mme si elle est plus petite que le tien , comme j'aime m'habiller en noir ...le repassage est toujours une horreur ...je mets plus de temps  enlever les poils qu' repasser  ::?: 




> Ca se coupe, il y a des pinces spcialement pour a


ah oui , du coup je me rends compte qu'il faut que je fasse a  la mienne , elle commence  rester accroche dans les tissus ...le pb , c'est mon mari qui faisait  , j'ai un peu peur de me lancer  ::calim2::  il y aurait pas un lien vido o on peut voir comment faire ??  ::roll:: 

sinon hier j'ai vu 2 trucs 
. d'abord   ..

a vous rappelle pas quelqu'un ?  ::mouarf:: 

c'est un logo de quelque chose ? 

et a 


d'un point de vue juridique  mon avis l'acheteuse ne peut rien faire ..si on part sur le terme , il n'y a pas tromperie ...elles n'ont pas mis la mme signification dessus c'est tout  ::mouarf::  ...vous en pensez quoi ??

----------


## Lady

> oui , je sais aussi ce que c'est , la mienne est blanche , mme si elle est plus petite que le tien , comme j'aime m'habiller en noir ...le repassage est toujours une horreur ...je mets plus de temps  enlever les poils qu' repasser 
> 
> 
> ah oui , du coup je me rends compte qu'il faut que je fasse a  la mienne , elle commence  rester accroche dans les tissus ...le pb , c'est mon mari qui faisait  , j'ai un peu peur de me lancer  il y aurait pas un lien vido o on peut voir comment faire ?? 
> 
> c'est un logo de quelque chose ? 
> 
> 
> d'un point de vue juridique  mon avis l'acheteuse ne peut rien faire ..si on part sur le terme , il n'y a pas tromperie ...elles n'ont pas mis la mme signification dessus c'est tout  ...vous en pensez quoi ??


Alors pour le chat 
http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/ar...2F6186956&qo=0
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...t_mariage3.jpg

pour les griffes normalement elles sont transparente faut juste coup la ou il n'y a pas encore de rose.

Pour le pingouin c'est licne de Linux l'quivalent de la fentre pour Window.

Pour les pommes si je pense qu'il y a tromperie au sens juridique car les logos de la marque ont t utilis.

----------


## The_Sorrow

Quand il ne dort pas il prend la pause ! C'est une star ton chat.  :8-):

----------


## Nhaps

Roh Lady tu joues encore  WoW ?  ::mouarf:: 

edit : Si vous cherchez bien on a la photo de Lady ! \o/

----------


## rothen

Oh , trop mimi ton chat Lady  ::ccool:: 

 pour les griffes  si je pouvais avoir une vido ou des images sur comment couper , ca serait mieux pour moi  ::mouarf:: 

par contre , sur l'image , c'est pas du pingouin que je parlais , c'est du dessin en bas  droite  :;):  




> Si vous cherchez bien on a la photo de Lady ! \o/


bon , a videmment j'ai aucune chance de trouver  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> par contre , sur l'image , c'est pas du pingouin que je parlais , c'est du dessin en bas  droite


C'est un gnou, comme dans GNU (_ is not Unix) et, effectivement, c'est l'avatar de Bovino.  :;):

----------


## Lady

> Roh Lady tu joues encore  WoW ? 
> 
> edit : Si vous cherchez bien on a la photo de Lady ! \o/


Hum alors si c'est celle que je pense non c'est pas moi ... c'est mes photo donc je suis toujours derrire l'objectif. Par contre il y en a effectivement une ou on voit un bout de reflet dans une glace.

Et sinon non je joue plus ce sont toutes des photo qui ont plus de 2 ans. (C'est encore mon ancienne appart) : le bouquet sur la 2eme photo est un qu'on m'a envoy pour mon mariage.

----------


## Nhaps

> Hum alors si c'est celle que je pense non c'est pas moi ... c'est mes photo donc je suis toujours derrire l'objectif. Par contre il y en a effectivement une ou on voit un bout de reflet dans une glace.



pas trouv  ::cry::

----------


## gangsoleil

> par contre , sur l'image , c'est pas du pingouin que je parlais , c'est du dessin en bas  droite


GNU : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour le pingouin c'est licne de Linux l'quivalent de la fentre pour Window.


 ::nono:: 

C'est un MANCHOT l'icne de Linux et non pas un pingouin.

Attention aux faux-amis :
- Penguin en anglais dsigne le manchot en franais
- Auk en anglais veut dire pingouin en franais.

Et oui tout le monde fait l'erreur.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est un MANCHOT l'icne de Linux et non pas un pingouin.
> 
> Attention aux faux-amis :
> - Penguin en anglais dsigne le manchot en franais
> - Auk en anglais veut dire pingouin en franais.
> 
> Et oui tout le monde fait l'erreur.


La solution pour retenir

le cri du pinguin : auk auk auk auk auk auk auk

you're welcome

----------


## The_Sorrow

> La solution pour retenir
> 
> le cri du pinguin : auk auk auk auk auk auk auk
> 
> you're welcome


Non, plutt awk!

----------


## giragu03

> C'est un MANCHOT l'icne de Linux et non pas un pingouin.
> 
> Attention aux faux-amis :
> - Penguin en anglais dsigne le manchot en franais
> - Auk en anglais veut dire pingouin en franais.
> 
> Et oui tout le monde fait l'erreur.


Et "Pingouin bouriff" se traduit "Auteur"  ::pastaper::

----------


## Auteur

> le cri du pinguin : auk auk auk auk auk auk auk


c'est une otarie l pas un pingouin ou un manchot  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Et un pingouin bouriff manchot (pas de rapport, avec Auteur, il a des bras, lui), a fait quel bruit ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

pfff  ::triste::  pourquoi tout le monde embte mon tux  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

> pfff  pourquoi tout le monde embte mon tux


Mais c'est parce qu'il est mignon, sympa et qu'on l'aime bien.
 ::calin::  (enfin pas trop non plus, a va lui aplatir les poils...)
 ::chin::  je ne sais pas trop ce que boivent les tux, mais je trinque avec lui  :;):

----------


## rothen

coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous avez pass un super WE ..moi , comme dab , comme je les aime : full amis  ::wow:: 



> Mais c'est parce qu'il est mignon, sympa et qu'on l'aime bien. tout  fait ..on l'adore ..l'es trop mimi 
>  (enfin pas trop non plus, a va lui aplatir les poils...)


MDR ...j'aime l'humour  ::mouarf2:: 

j'ai aussi bien rigol en tombant sur a 


c'est super rassurant de voir qu'il y en a de plus nul que moi en informatique  ::mouarf:: 

sinon du travail pour vous aujourd'hui ...le lundi aprs le WE vous devriez tre en forme et me trouver pour ces 2 objets , ce que c'est , a j'ai une vague ide , mais surtout comment ca marche , si c'est complet et combien je devrais pouvoir vendre ...enfin si ca se vend  ::mouarf:: 

le premier 


le second 



je voudrais aussi mettre en vente le Blinographe ...oui , c'est vous qui avez trouv le nom  ::ccool:: ...mais mme si j'arrive  le retrouver sur internet , aucune ide du prix  ::?: 

allez ... vous de jouer  ::lol::

----------


## The_Sorrow

> coucou tout le monde 
> 
> j'espre que vous avez pass un super WE ..moi , comme dab , comme je les aime : full amis


Hello rothen ! Tu as bien raison, les amis, c'est la vie ! Du coup j'ai fait pareil. Ca fait du bien, sauf sous l'orage, mais on a bien rigol.




> c'est super rassurant de voir qu'il y en a de plus nul que moi en informatique


Oh tu sais, on est tous un peu nuls quelque part, sinon on ne serait pas ici.  ::aie:: 

Pour les objets, le premier ressemblerait  un appareil  mesurer la tension, mais le cadrant me dit le contraire. Du coup je ne vois pas.

Le second, une sorte d'horloge  pile ?

Bonne chasse !

----------


## sevyc64

Coucou,

Pour les objets, pour le premier avec les indications inscrites dessus "Depth and fish finder" (littralement chercheur de profondeur et poissons) et "0-20/0-120 meters" laisse penser que cela pourrait tre un sonar  utiliser sur un bateau.

Le second est une horloge pas  pile comme le dit The_Sorrow mais mcanique. Ce que l'on voie est un poids. Par contre il semble manque l'aiguille des minutes (grand cadran), et le petit cadran des heures semble tre curieusement plac.
Il y a peut-tre une cl qui, avec un mcanisme sur la pendule, permet de remonter le poids et donc "remonter la pendule"

----------


## Nhaps

Le premier : fish finder d'crit dessus, donc peut etre un sonar qui permet de capter si il y a des poissons dans l'eau

le second : l'horloge d'harry potter

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

Le premier est bien un sonar, qui semble capable de detecter les poissons (en banc ou pas). 

Le second ressemble bien a un horloge a laquelle il manque la grande aiguille.

----------


## Nhaps

L'emplacement de la petite horloge represente les minutes, il n'y a pas de grande aiguille car la petite horloge est la grande aiguille.

Ok c'est pas precis mais c'est styler

----------


## gangsoleil

> L'emplacement de la petite horloge represente les minutes, il n'y a pas de grande aiguille car la petite horloge est la grande aiguille.
> 
> Ok c'est pas precis mais c'est styler


Si c'est bien le cas, c'est vrai que c'est classe

----------


## Auteur

Le premier est bien au sonar : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unimetrics-U...d1ace4&vxp=mtr

Et le second une horloge. Et personnellement j'ai dj vu ce genre de chose (mais incapable de me souvenir o  ::aie:: ) Et il ne manque pas d'aiguille. Il n'y a pas une inscription pour connatre le fabricant ou l'anne ?

----------


## Nhaps

En regardant de plus pret l'horloge on remarque que la petite horloge est fixer sur la grande, donc mon ide est fausse.

Mais j'ai invent un excellent concept  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

merci pour votre rponse collective  ::zoubi::  et merci Auteur pour le lien du sonar  ::zoubi::  ..du coup j'ai une ide de prix  :;): 

en ce qui concerne l'horloge il pourrait manquer une aiguille , mais bon de toutes faons , je l'ai pas retrouve en cherchant au grenier dans le coin o j'avais trouv l'horloge ...alors on va faire sans  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai trouv une inscription , mais grave dans le bois , alors mme avec la loupe c'est sous toute rserve  ::?: 

HUCO (ou BUCO )
BAUMANN LTD
CH -9444 DIEPOLDSAU 
je sais pas si ca peut aider  ::calim2:: 

et pour le Belinographe , quelqu'un peut reussir  trouver un prix ?? ::roll:: 

 j'ai vraiment aucune ide  ::?:

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

C'est BUCO : Baumann Uhren COpien

Pour l'horloge, tu devrais la trouver ici, page 5 sauf erreur : http://web.fhnw.ch/personenseiten/ri..._Katalog_1.pdf

Ils sont (etaient ?) a Diepeldsau, a la frontiere entre la Suisse et l'Autriche.

----------


## Auteur

::hola::  gangsoleil c'est visiblement ce modle et il manque bien une aiguille (j'avais eu la mme ide que Nhaps  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Lady

> gangsoleil c'est visiblement ce modle et il manque bien une aiguille (j'avais eu la mme ide que Nhaps ).


Bah ce serai effectivement cool mais a mon avis il faudrait alors que la petit horloge soi autonome car je vois pas trop comment ca pourrai fonctionner avec le systme a balancier ... Avec un modle a pile ca doit tre faisable mais ca doit quand mme pes lourd  dplac ...

----------


## giragu03

> Et le second une horloge. Et personnellement j'ai dj vu ce genre de chose (mais incapable de me souvenir o ) Et il ne manque pas d'aiguille. Il n'y a pas une inscription pour connatre le fabricant ou l'anne ?


L-bas (muse du temps  Besanon) ?
J'en ai dj vu aussi avec une seule aiguille, et a ne me surprendrait pas que ce soit l-bas (mais pas moyen d'en tre sr).
Lady, quand tu vois ce qu'il existe comme "complications" sur certaines montres/horloges (du genre horloge qui te fait la carte du ciel), une horloge a deux cadrans dont un qui sert d'aiguille parat presque simple...

Et sinon, pour moi, le week-end a a t plus ou moins pareil que la semaine passe et celle  venir : lasure. Aujourd'hui, un peu de changement : ponage avant de reprendre la lasure dans les jours  venir.

----------


## rothen

> C'est BUCO : Baumann Uhren COpien
> 
> Pour l'horloge, tu devrais la trouver ici, page 5 sauf erreur : http://web.fhnw.ch/personenseiten/ri..._Katalog_1.pdf
> 
>  .


 Super Gangsoleil  ::ccool::  c'est bien  ...bon ben du coup je vois qu'elle est loin d'tre complte  ::?:  ..je fais une brocante dimanche , je la mettrai et je verrai bien si elle interesse quelqu'un  :;): 

par contre pour le Belinographe , j'ai toujours pas trouv une ide de prix ...personne ne peut m'aider la dessus ? 
c'est le mme que celui-l 



sinon j'ai vu aussi cette photo 



il y en a qui ont de la chance quand mme non ??

----------


## Nhaps

Chance ou stupidit, telle est la question...

----------


## giragu03

> Chance ou stupidit, telle est la question...


a m'a surtout l'air d'un montage... La voiture n'a pas l'air trs amoche pour avoir explos le muret.

----------


## rothen

Ben personne n'a quelque chose  raconter aujourd'hui ?  ::calim2:: 

un truc marrant ou insolite ?  ::roll:: 

en ce qui me concerne , avec la prparation de ma brocante je ne pourrai pas tre avec vous avant lundi  ::?: ..ou alors juste en coup de vent  :;): 

qui se lance ??

----------


## Nhaps

Si je me lance qui me rattrape ?  ::?:

----------


## Lady

Moi moi je me lance!!

Aprs le chat qui saute du balcon je vais vous prsenter le chien qui flippe en promenade et qui s'enfui !!
(Non je vous vois venir vous n'avez pas le droit de douter de comment nous traitons nos animaux pour qu'il cherche a nous fuire comme a !!)

Donc mon Histoire:


Hier j'arrive chez moi avec ma fille quand je sent mon tel vibrer, trop tard mais 6 appels sur mon portable 'je conduisait et la sonnerie est vraiment pas forte) et l mon mari qui passe la tte par la fentre avant que j'ai le temps de rentr : "j'ai perdu le chien!"  WTF! "c'est une blague ?" ... Bah non :

Hier aprs midi mon mari emmne notre chien chez le toiletteur (o tout se passe bien d'ailleurs) mais sur le chemin du retour presque devant chez nou ils croisent un camion poubelle ... Jour des verres. Ce qui devait arriv arriva : une poubelle est vid pile au moment o le chien et mon mari double le camion. Rsultat : chien pris de panique, se dbat tellement qu'il arrive a sortir sa tte du collier et senfuit dans la rue (bien sure dans la direction oppos de la maison ...)
Sauf que mon mari n'tant pas au top de sa forme un chien a court plus vite que lui.
Je remonte en vitesse en trainant ma fille derrire moi? Je pose mes affaires (dont ma fille) je prend la laisse et redescend faire le tour du quartier et du parc en courant / appelant / demandant si on a pas vu un colley.
30 minutes a me dmen mais rien ...
Bon l'histoire fini bien : 5 min aprs tre rentr le tel de mon mari sonne le chien a t retrouv un ramen chez un vtrinaire.
Il avait quand mme fait un bon kilomtre et travers une grosse avenue avec tram et voie rapide...
Enfin bref une soire motions !!

Conclusion : le collier c'est fini, vive le harnais.

----------


## Nhaps

Et bien que d'motions.
Sacr chien, maintenant quand vous allez faire tchin, il va entendre le bruit de verre et se barrer en courant.

Ma petite histoire  moi, c'est mon chaton qui me grimpe dessus quand je fais la vaiselle, elle avait pas l'air paniqu, j'ai test si elle avait peur de l'eau (  comme les deux chats de mes parents ) et bien je l'ai bien mouill, elle a bien aim.

Elle aura le droit a un bon bain un jour pour la peine ^^

----------


## Auteur

> qui se lance ??





> Si je me lance qui me rattrape ?


Rothen te rattrape ? Petit canailloux tu fais tout pour aller dans les bras de Rothen.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Nhaps

> Rothen te rattrape ? Petit canailloux tu fais tout pour aller dans les bras de Rothen.


Mwi...  ::oops::

----------


## Lady

Bon ce week end anniversaire de ma fille. Je cherche une ide de gteau qui plaise  la fois a ma fille (et donc pas trop compliqu  manger) et aux adultes.

Je voudrait viter de faire le traditionnel marbr que je fait quasiment pour toutes les occasion. Si vous avez des ides!!

----------


## Loceka

Moi ma mman, elle me faisait un gteau hrisson en chocolat.  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon ce week end anniversaire de ma fille. Je cherche une ide de gteau qui plaise  la fois a ma fille (et donc pas trop compliqu  manger) et aux adultes.
> 
> Je voudrait viter de faire le traditionnel marbr que je fait quasiment pour toutes les occasion. Si vous avez des ides!!


Tu fais un Tiramissu et tu m'invites  MIAM MIAM MIAM ! =D

----------


## The_Sorrow

Un gteau au yaourt ?

----------


## Lady

Alors le tiramisu pour un anniversaire des 2ans j'ai un doute ... un peu trop cremeux.

Un gateau hrisson en chocolat ... plus de dtails ? un simple gateau choco avec dcoupage spcial. En regardant notre ami google je vois des gteaux au chocolat plant de michoko ... a pourrait le faire ^^

Une de mes option le gateau au yaourt ... ca fait un moment que je veux essayer

----------


## Cheetor

Tu peux tenter le gateau de crepes aussi.

----------


## Loceka

> Un gateau hrisson en chocolat ... plus de dtails ? un simple gateau choco avec dcoupage spcial. En regardant notre ami google je vois des gteaux au chocolat plant de michoko ... a pourrait le faire ^^


Ca date trop pour que je m'en souvienne, mais je crois que c'tait avec des michoko plants dessus oui. En tout cas, dans mon souvenir, a ressemble  ce qu'on trouve sur google.




> Une de mes option le gateau au yaourt ... ca fait un moment que je veux essayer


C'est pourtant bien plus simple  faire qu'un marbr.  ::P:

----------


## Lady

> Ca date trop pour que je m'en souvienne, mais je crois que c'tait avec des michoko plants dessus oui. En tout cas, dans mon souvenir, a ressemble  ce qu'on trouve sur google.
> 
> 
> C'est pourtant bien plus simple  faire qu'un marbr.


Oui mais l o j'ai toujours du cacao en poudre chez moi (c'est comme la farine je rachte ds que j'arrive  la fin du paquet) j'ai rarement de yaourt nature. Et comme souvent l'envie de faire un gteau me prend au dernier moment le dimanche ...

Je peut mme combiner les 2 ides ... un gteau au yaourt hrisson ^^

----------


## Nhaps

Le gteau au yaourt c'est le plus simple de tous. J'arrive a le faire, c'est pour dire...

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Le gteau au yaourt c'est le plus simple de tous. J'arrive a le faire, c'est pour dire...


Il parat que mme moi je pourrais y arriver. D'ici quelques semaines ...

----------


## Lady

Vous aller rire mais je pourrait le louper ... je sais pas pourquoi 1 fois sur 3 j'oublie de mettre la levure... Pourtant a chaque fois je me dit que je la referais pas ... Et bam! Je doit avoir un blocage inconscient sur la levure ... Bon faut dire une de mes premire fois en ptisserie j'ai fait un truc au pif avec levure qui s'est enfui du moule et a dgueuler dans tout le four, un horreur ... a vient peut tre de l.

----------


## The_Sorrow

On fera une runion des ternels dbutants.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

une fort noire  ::salive::

----------


## Lady

> une fort noire


Mme chose que le tiramisu ... moyen pour une petite de 2 ans .. en plus y a pas du kirsch dedans ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Mme chose que le tiramisu ... moyen pour une petite de 2 ans .. en plus y a pas du kirsch dedans ?


Clair que la fort noire, c'est pas trs digeste.
Faut vraiment tre allemand pour aimer a.  ::aie:: 

Sinon, gteau au pommes? Ou un gteau Bob l'Eponge?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> une fort noire


Ah bon tu aimes les poils toi ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## Lady

> Clair que la fort noire, c'est pas trs digeste.
> Faut vraiment tre allemand pour aimer a. 
> 
> Sinon, gteau au pommes? Ou un gteau Bob l'Eponge?


Le problme c'est que elle en ce moment c'est plutt Marie des Aristochats ... plus compliquer a faire en gteau ... Tiens ca me fait pens qu'on m'avais offert un moule silicone en forme de cochon  une poque... Mais je crois qu'il est rest chez mes parents zut. Bah je regarderais en course demain si j'en trouve pas un sympa.

Bon si je me foire pas trop je vous montrerais ce que j'ai fait finalement. (Et si je retrouve mon appareil photo... j'ai voulu prendre ma fille qui faisait l'idiote avant hier mais impossible de mettre la main sur ce foutu appareil...)

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous.
Rothen n'est toujours pas revenue de sa brocante (elle s'est peut-tre vendue...) et Lady a soit foir compltement son gteau, soit n'a pas trouv son appareil photo, soit s'est bu tout le kirsch pour compenser de ne pas faire de fort-noire...
Enfin bref, on attend des nouvelles des filles de ce sujet...

Comme a fait longtemps, je vous propose une petite chanson :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZHykttdfYE"]Si je puis m'exprimer ainsi - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## AdmChiMay

C'tait la version "mlodique", avant de passer en plus clair, 
Flicie aussi ?

(nota: je ne sais pas insrer l'image de youtube)

----------


## Lady

non j'ai rien fait de tout a. J'ai juste oubli de mettre en ligne la photo. Ce que je viens de faire.

----------


## giragu03

> C'tait la version "mlodique", avant de passer en plus clair, 
> Flicie aussi ?
> 
> (nota: je ne sais pas insrer l'image de youtube)


Oui, si on veut.
Pour insrer l'image de la vido, en fait, je copie juste l'url complte (en remplaant, si c'est le cas, https par http).




> non j'ai rien fait de tout a. J'ai juste oubli de mettre en ligne la photo. Ce que je viens de faire.


Donc j'ai bien fait de te le rappeler  :;): 
En tous cas, il a(vait) l'air trs apptissant ce gteau.

----------


## Loceka

T'as fait un mix ? Un gteau au yaourt hrisson ?  ::P:

----------


## Lady

> T'as fait un mix ? Un gteau au yaourt hrisson ?


Ou.

----------


## giragu03

> Ou.


C'est bon le yaourt au hrisson ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> C'est bon le yaourt au hrisson ?


Bah pour le coup a allais mais j'ai trouv que le gout du yaourt etait pas trs fort. J'ai utilis un recette 1 pot yaourt pour 2 de sucre et 3 de farine.
Alors soit il faudrait que je prenne un yaourt plus "fort" (la ctait un velout de Danone pas forcement celui avec le plus de gout) soit va falloir que jexprimente les dosages.

----------


## giragu03

> Bah pour le coup a allais mais j'ai trouv que le gout du yaourt etait pas trs fort. J'ai utilis un recette 1 pot yaourt pour 2 de sucre et 3 de farine.


Et 3 ou 4 ufs (selon leur taille), j'imagine... Proportions assez classiques.



> Alors soit il faudrait que je prenne un yaourt plus "fort" (la ctait un velout de Danone pas forcement celui avec le plus de gout) soit va falloir que jexprimente les dosages.


De toutes faons, tu ne "sens" pas vraiment le yaourt dans un gteau au yaourt (enfin je ne l'ai jamais bien senti). a te remplace le lait et te donne un petit arrire-got, mais rarement plus.

----------


## Lady

> Et 3 ou 4 ufs (selon leur taille), j'imagine... Proportions assez classiques.
> 
> De toutes faons, tu ne "sens" pas vraiment le yaourt dans un gteau au yaourt (enfin je ne l'ai jamais bien senti). a te remplace le lait et te donne un petit arrire-got, mais rarement plus.


Hum doit y avoir moyen . J'ai des souvenir de gateau au yaourt avec clairement du gout ... Peut tre en remplaant le yaourt par du fromage blanc en fait.

----------


## rothen

> Bonjour  toutes et tous.
> Rothen n'est toujours pas revenue de sa brocante (elle s'est peut-tre vendue...)


 Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

eh non , j'ai pas russi  me vendre ...trop chre surement  ::mouarf:: 

par contre je suis lessive 2 nuits en dormant que 3 h , ca fait juste .. mon age il va falloir du temps pour rcuprer  ::mouarf3:: ...mais je me plains pas ..ca a bien march ..

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  pour ta chanson , c'est un vieux truc  ::mouarf::  mais j'ai bien aim ..et merci Lady pour ton cours culinaire  ::ccool::  ..

le hrisson ca m'a fait remonter un souvenir ancien , c'tait une spcialit de ma marraine , mais il tait au chocolat et les piques taient des amandes effiles ..un peu ce genre l 


comme on est dans les gteaux ...c'est quoi votre gateau prfr ??

----------


## lper

Coucou  tous,

de retour de vacances d'Espagne(Marbella), un peu du quand mme par la plage un peu trop sale, les routes bizarres et dangereuses (l'A7  ::marteau:: ), l'arnaque dans les restos et la qualit d'accueil des habitants (enfin  part quelques uns).

Je me rend compte que je n'ai mme pas pris de photo ::roll:: , heureusement ma fille en a pris pour moi.

Je rentre en France et m'aperois qu'on veut entrer en guerre, bon ben pas trop le moral, heureusement que le soleil perdure !  ::P: 

Sinon, mon gateau c'est le choux  la crme-opra... ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

> comme on est dans les gteaux ...c'est quoi votre gateau prfr ??


1/ On n'est pas dans les gateaux, on pedale dans la semoule, ce n'est pas tout a fait pareil
2/ C'est pas bon les gateaux
3/ Par contre, en sal,  peu pres tout ce qui exite.

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'ai des souvenir de gateau au yaourt avec clairement du gout ... Peut tre en remplaant le yaourt par du fromage blanc en fait.


Dsole si a t dj t voqu avant mais personnellement je  mlange, au yaourt, un peu de cannelle en poudre, de la vanille "liquide", du rhum ...

----------


## sevyc64

> comme on est dans les gteaux ...c'est quoi votre gateau prfr ??


De part ma rgion c'est le Russe ou alors le gteau basque ( la crme ou  la confiture de cerise noire, j'aime les 2)

Sinon par mes origines a sera videmment la croustade aux pommes, mais la gersoise  l'armagnac, parce que les autres c'est pas des croustades.
Par contre, a sachte, a se fait pas, parce que rien que l'tirage de la pte c'est du travail

----------


## Lady

> Dsole si a t dj t voqu avant mais personnellement je  mlange, au yaourt, un peu de cannelle en poudre, de la vanille "liquide", du rhum ...


j'aurais pu effectivement tout sauf le rhume (rappel c'tait pour l'anniversaire de ma fille).

Sinon mon gteau prfr : Au choix entre le macaron au chocolat ou le gateau au chocolat de ma maman (qui pour le coup  un peu de Rhum dedans raison pour laquelle j'ai pas pu le faire)

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est quoi votre gateau prfr ??


La foret noire,  pour l'vocation des souvenirs de mon enfance en Alsace

----------


## lper

> j'aurais pu effectivement tout sauf le* rhume* (rappel c'tait pour l'anniversaire de ma fille).


oui clair, faut pas la rendre malade... ::aie::

----------


## lper

> 3/ Par contre, en sal,  peu pres tout ce qui exite.


ce qui excite ?

----------


## rothen

MDR Laurent ..tu loupes jamais rien lol  ::mouarf:: ..ah si juste peut-tre un peu tes vacances  :;):  ..mais on peut pas manger toujours du chameau non plus  ::mouarf:: 

sinon Yves ,c'est quoi le gateau Russe ? quel est le lien avec ta rgion ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> sinon Yves ,c'est quoi le gateau Russe ?


Si je me souviens bien, il est aussi appel Napolon. C'est une ptisserie du sud-ouest,  base de crme praline et de biscuit sabl.

----------


## sevyc64

> sinon Yves ,c'est quoi le gateau Russe ? quel est le lien avec ta rgion ??


http://www.keldelice.com/guide/specialites/le-russe

Spcialit exclusive d'une ptisserie d'Oloron-ste-Marie, pas trs loin de chez moi

----------


## giragu03

> j'aurais pu effectivement tout sauf le rhume (rappel c'tait pour l'anniversaire de ma fille).


Enfin, Moustaki chantait "Donne du rhum  ton homme et tu verras comme il t'aimera..."
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9z81y_moustaki-donne-du-rhum-a-ton-homme_music"]MOUSTAKI DONNE DU RHUM A TON HOMME - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x9z81y@@AMEPARAM@@x9z81y[/ame]

Sinon mon gteau prfr, c'est plutt une tarte (un truc bien de chez nous) : http://www.marmiton.org/recettes/rec...nes_90047.aspx
C'est la version praline, mais il y a la version juste crme-sucre qui est un dlice galement (des variantes moins traditionnelles avec ppites de chocolat ou nappage de chocolat sont pas mal non plus).



> merci Guillaume  pour ta chanson , c'est un vieux truc  mais j'ai bien aim ..et merci Lady pour ton cours culinaire  ..


Et que penses-tu de celle-ci ( prendre au 25me. degr et  remettre  son poque, a va de soit...) : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymWHzcESaPY"]Fernandel - On Dit Qu'il En Est - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## lper

> MDR Laurent ..tu loupes jamais rien lol ..ah si juste peut-tre un peu tes vacances  ..mais on peut pas manger toujours du chameau non plus


Faut pas exagrer non plus, j'ai eu un temps incroyablement beau et on est rentr bien bronz ! :8-): 
Y a quand mme aussi de jolis coins que l'on a visits comme par exemple ce village de Ronda

Je pense que j'tais un peu nerv  mon retour en repensant  ces restos qui te facturent le pain, le beurre et les couverts, ces plages sur lesquelles trainaient des mgots, dtritus, quant au chameau, je crois que j'ai assez donn.  :;): 

a a l'air trs lger ta tarte Guillaume...

----------


## giragu03

> a a l'air trs lger ta tarte Guillaume...


Ce n'est pas lourd contrairement  ce qu'on pourrait croire en voyant les ingrdients (par contre, il faut viter si on fait un rgime, je te le concde) : la base c'est une pte  pain enrichie (plus ou moins une pte  brioche, selon les variantes) qui est ensuite garnie...

Puisqu'on parle de Bresse, une chanson voquant une danse folklorique (le rigodon) par un groupe local.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9PqHdWfDiY"]Le rigodon de Bresse (Courant d'Eire) - YouTube[/ame]
Et pour ceux qui voudraient voir  quoi ressemble cette danse (ou les costumes traditionnels  ::):  ) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXW0RfYSZow"]Rigodon  quatre - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## lper

a rappelle des souvenirs d'enfance, on se marrait bien avec ma soeur l-dessus :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0gJjqPoQjE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0gJjqPoQjE[/ame]

----------


## Auteur

> a rappelle des souvenirs d'enfance, on se marrait bien avec ma soeur l-dessus :


 cause de la coiffure ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> cause de la coiffure ?


En partie !  ::ccool::  Je crois bien qu'il essayait de danser des fois... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> La foret noire,  pour l'vocation des souvenirs de mon enfance en Alsace


J'aime beaucoup la fort noire aussi ...je dirai bonjour  l'Alsace pour toi , j'y vais ce WE ..tu tais de quel coin ??




> Spcialit exclusive d'une ptisserie d'Oloron-ste-Marie, pas trs loin de chez moi


eh bien tu sais quoi , je crois bien que j'en ai mang en rendant visite  un de mes amis de la bas ...j'avais  bien aim cet endroit ...je savais pas que tu tais de ce coin l 




> Et que penses-tu de celle-ci ( prendre au 25me. degr et  remettre  son poque, a va de soit...) : Fernandel - On Dit Qu'il En Est - YouTube


J'arrive pas ouvrir les liens de tes 2 chansons , mais j'ai de gros problmes de connection en ce moment , ca vient peut-tre de l  ::?:  ..les autres , vous arrivez  ouvrir ?? ..mais je connais les 2 chansons ..c'est vrai que la 2eme est tres en avance sur son poque  ::mouarf:: 

Pour le rigodon , pas de pb ..j'ai mme retenu les pas  ::yaisse3::  ::yaisse:: 




> Faut pas exagrer non plus, j'ai eu un temps incroyablement beau et on est rentr bien bronz !
> Y a quand mme aussi de jolis coins que l'on a visits comme par exemple ce village de Ronda
> .


ah ouais , super joli ce village ..impressionnant et une vue superbe d'en haut 




> cause de la coiffure ?


euh ..c'est sr , il y a de quoi se marrer , c'est vraiment ringard  ::mouarf::  ce qui me choque le plus c'est qu'il ne lve pas les yeux du tout ..il tait aveugle ou c'est un genre qu'il se donnait ??

----------


## shadowmoon

> je dirai bonjour  l'Alsace pour toi , j'y vais ce WE


Merci bien  :;): 




> ..tu tais de quel coin ??


Bischwiller, Haguenau et Schiltigheim




> les autres , vous arrivez  ouvrir ??


Aucun souci pour moi, a passe avec IE, FF et Chr

----------


## Deadpool

> Merci bien 
> Bischwiller, Haguenau et Schiltigheim


Je ne me rappelais pas que t'tais AOC shadowmoon. 
Ah l'Alsace!  ::aie:: 
Je me demande ce que deviennent LineLe et les autres AOC tiens...





> Je pense que j'tais un peu nerv  mon retour en repensant  ces restos qui te facturent le pain, le beurre et les couverts


Ca c'est typique de toute la Pninsule Ibrique, au Portugal c'est pareil.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je ne me rappelais pas que t'tais AOC shadowmoon.


Parceque je ne le suis pas !  ::mouarf::  

Si vous le courage de suivre jusqu'au bout : 

Je suis n en Touraine, puis direction lAlsace, ensuite la famille se pose  cot de Toulon, aprs on dbarque vers Brest, puis descente en Sane et Loire, et finalement je m'installe  Lyon pour mon 8me dmnagement !





> Je me demande ce que deviennent LineLe et les autres AOC tiens...


Moi de mme, trs bonne question, on a bien dlir avec certain(e)s, notamment pendant les "lections" de miss et mr dvp ....

----------


## lper

> Ca c'est typique de toute la Pninsule Ibrique, au Portugal c'est pareil.


La pratique est limite du vol : le premier resto nous a factur les 4 morceaux de pain et 4 rations de beurre, j'ai pu leur rapporter 3 rations et me faire dduire de la facture les 3 (j'imagine l'tat du beurre trainant au soleil).
Le second resto ne nous a rien factur, je leur ai demand et ils m'ont dit que chez eux ils ne pratiquaient pas a.
Le dernier resto, encore plus fort car ils nous ont amen un seul gros morceau de pain avec un seul petit pot de beurre pour les 4, rsultat : 4 * 3.20 euros de factur, le tout bien sr ne figurant nul part sur la carte, je ne suis pas radin mais l je leur ai dit quand mme ce que je pensais de leur pratique. ::roll::

----------


## lper

> Je me demande ce que deviennent LineLe et les autres AOC tiens...


En train de dguster une flamenkuche sur le SilverStar. ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Le dernier resto, encore plus fort car ils nous ont amen un seul gros morceau de pain avec un seul petit pot de beurre pour les 4, rsultat : 4 * 3.20 euros de factur, le tout bien sr ne figurant nul part sur la carte, je ne suis pas radin mais l je leur ai dit quand mme ce que je pensais de leur pratique.


 :8O:   ce prix-l, c'tait au moins une miche ???

----------


## lper

> ce prix-l, c'tait au moins une miche ???


En parlant de miches, tu m'as fait pens  Brassens... ::aie:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuxMhzKeozo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuxMhzKeozo[/ame]

----------


## Lady

> En train de dguster une flamenkuche sur le SilverStar.


Ca c'est de la haute voltige .. car dj en ayant rien mang je me suis pos la question si mon estomac allait pas me quitter  la fin de la premire descente du silver star ... Alors manger dessus !

Bon ce week end pas de repos : 7h30 rdv veto pour mon chien : visite de contrle (il s'est fait cuic mercredi ... Il essayais de faire son affaire  la chienne de la voisine dans ascenseur .. Ca aurait fait des chiots bizzard colley x bouledogue.)
Ensuite il faut que j'aille  la mairie pour inscrire ma fille au baby sport (je sent qu'il va y avoir du monde  la mairie...)
Il faudrait aussi que je fasse un minimum de course.
Ensuite a 13h : vide grenier de ma ville au pas de course.
14h dpart pour la rgion parisienne o on va fter les 90 ans de ma grands mre.
Retour dimanche dans l'aprs midi. 

Je vais pas tre fraiche la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Deadpool

> La pratique est limite du vol : le premier resto nous a factur les 4 morceaux de pain et 4 rations de beurre, j'ai pu leur rapporter 3 rations et me faire dduire de la facture les 3 (j'imagine l'tat du beurre trainant au soleil).
> Le second resto ne nous a rien factur, je leur ai demand et ils m'ont dit que chez eux ils ne pratiquaient pas a.
> Le dernier resto, encore plus fort car ils nous ont amen un seul gros morceau de pain avec un seul petit pot de beurre pour les 4, rsultat : 4 * 3.20 euros de factur, le tout bien sr ne figurant nul part sur la carte, je ne suis pas radin mais l je leur ai dit quand mme ce que je pensais de leur pratique.


J'ai pas dis que j'approuvais heing.  ::aie:: 

J'ai dj eu moi aussi  en subir les dsagrments.

Nanmoins, au Portugal o cette anne j'ai fais plusieurs restaus, j'ai remarqu que maintenant ils demandent avant d'amener des choses  grignoter et prcisent que c'est factur. Aprs l o j'ai t c'est moins touristique, c'est peut tre pour a.




> Moi de mme, trs bonne question, on a bien dlir avec certain(e)s, notamment pendant les "lections" de miss et mr dvp ....


Ben oui.  ::cry:: 




> En train de dguster une flamenkuche sur le SilverStar.


 ::mouarf:: 

Question, comment tu prononces flamenkuche?
Je me rappelle que LineLe voulait me lanceflamiser la tronche  chaque fois que je disais ce fameux mot parce que soit disant j'en massacrais la prononciation AOC.  ::lol::

----------


## Loceka

> Je me rappelle que LineLe voulait me lanceflamiser la tronche  chaque fois que je disais ce fameux mot parce que soit disant j'en massacrais la prononciation AOC.


En mme temps elle voulait tout le temps te lanceflammiser, c'tait assez chaud entre vous...  ::whistle::

----------


## lper

> En mme temps elle voulait tout le temps te lanceflammiser, c'tait assez chaud entre vous...


C'est pas faux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> C'est pas faux !


Les discussions de vieux... On parle de trucs qui se passaient il y'a 7 ans  ::P:  (j'ai trich, je viens de regarder  ::oops::  de mmoire j'aurais dit 6)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je me rappelle que LineLe voulait me lanceflamiser


A ce propos, je me souviens qu' l'poque, d'autres avaient aussi leurs armes de prdilections...

----------


## giragu03

> Question, comment tu prononces flamenkuche?
> Je me rappelle que LineLe voulait me lanceflamiser la tronche  chaque fois que je disais ce fameux mot parce que soit disant j'en massacrais la prononciation AOC.


Soutenue par Mamilie si je me souviens bien, elle disait qu'il ne fallait surtout pas prononcer  l'Allemande, que c'tait quelque chose avec des sons un peu en "a" et que les touristes n'avaient qu' dire tarte flambe pour tre compris. Et si on n'tait pas d'accord, il y avait toujours la menace du lance-flamme...




> En parlant de miches, tu m'as fait pens  Brassens...


J'ai volontairement dit  miche  pour que a puisse tre interprt...  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> A ce propos, je me souviens qu' l'poque, d'autres avaient aussi leurs armes de prdilections...


Comme des poles ou des aspirateurs (c'tait qui l'aspirateur d'ailleurs ?) ?  ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

> Comme des poles ou des aspirateurs (c'tait qui l'aspirateur d'ailleurs ?) ?


Un indice : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d34...ght=araign%E9e

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

Je l'associait  LineLe aussi, mais comme elle avait dj le lance-flamme, je me disais "non, a peut pas tre elle, ce ne serait pas descent...".
Apparemment si.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## The_Sorrow

C'est trs chaud aujourd'hui !
Vous croyez qu'on peut lui demander de faire cuire des ptisseries, ou une norme cte de buf ?

----------


## Deadpool

> En mme temps elle voulait tout le temps te lanceflammiser, c'tait assez chaud entre vous...





> C'est pas faux !


Je proteste.

C'tait encore plus chaud avec Commodore.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'tait encore plus chaud avec Commodore.


En effet, un vrai psychopathe celui l !!!!  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 


...


 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> Je proteste.
> 
> C'tait encore plus chaud avec Commodore.


Deadpoolichou qui parle de Commodoudou... Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens.



> En effet, un vrai psychopathe celui l !!!! 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais, a c'tait avant... (qu'il ne change son pseudo)

----------


## Auteur

on ne les voit plus  ::triste::

----------


## Rachel

> Deadpoolichou qui parle de Commodoudou... Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens.
> 
> Mais, a c'tait avant... (qu'il ne change son pseudo)


des gens changent de pseudo ? impossib' 

(coucou au passage  ::salut:: )

----------


## lper

::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: juste mon coup de coeur ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 
http://www.last-video.com/stromae-papaoutai 
Ce clip est magnifique non ?
Dites-nous qui donne naissance aux irresponsables ?  ::?:  Hein r0d :;): 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7xwS0Uso4c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7xwS0Uso4c[/ame]

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

petit souvenir de mon escapade en Alsace 



videmment vous me connaissez ..j'ai bien sr fait la route du vin  ::mouarf::  ..mais j'ai bien fait d'en profiter ..l j'ai l' impression que l't est parti ..chez vous aussi ??

j'ai suivi votre conversation ..sympa et bien aim papaoutai  ::ccool:: 

en ce qui concerne les personnes dont vous parlez , elles ne sont plus sur ce forum ? ou elles ne postent plus ??

----------


## lper

coucou rothen, ::zoubi:: 

merci pour la photo, cette jolie rue pave donne envie de s'y promener et finir par une dgustation de Gewurtz.  ::mrgreen:: 

Je crois que les personnes (surtout la) ne sont plus vraiment prsentes sur le forum (quand on voit sa dernire connection). ::(: 

Bon ben lundi prochain, comme c'est fri pour nous  :8-):

----------


## Loceka

> en ce qui concerne les personnes dont vous parlez , elles ne sont plus sur ce forum ? ou elles ne postent plus ??


Certaines sont "parties", la plupart ne postent plus (LineLe, DDT, TrinityDev, SnakemaN, Commodore_Psykopate, sango85, Mamillie, Astartee, Maxoo, KiLVaiDeN, ...), d'autres sont toujours l mais ne postent plus forcment en taverne (BiMouXeTTe, Descent, Katyucha, pharaonix, shadowmoon, ...).

Bon j'ai utilis les pseudos d'poque ( un diminutif prs pour HenriDeNice), a fait plus nostalgique.  ::calim2::

----------


## Deadpool

> Certaines sont "parties", la plupart ne postent plus (LineLe, DDT, TrinityDev, SnakemaN, Commodore_Psykopate, sango85, Mamillie, Astartee, Maxoo, KiLVaiDeN, ...), d'autres sont toujours l mais ne postent plus forcment en taverne (BiMouXeTTe, *Descent*, Katyucha, pharaonix, shadowmoon, ...).


Heu, tu es au courant que Descent en fait c'tait moi?  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

> l j'ai l' impression que l't est parti ..chez vous aussi ??



Ouais ca fait plus d'un an qu'il est parti, mais o ca je l'ignore.

----------


## Loceka

> Heu, tu es au courant que Descent en fait c'tait moi?


Oui, c'est pour a que je t'ai mis dans les toujours actifs ^_^
Mais parmis eux il y'en a qui ne postent plus en Taverne (BiM, LGM, Katyucha)

Deadpool, over.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Heu, tu es au courant que Descent en fait c'tait moi?


En rfrence au jeu vido ou pas du tout ?

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par Deadpool
> 
> 
> Heu, tu es au courant que Descent en fait c'tait moi? 
> 
> 
> En rfrence au jeu vido ou pas du tout ?


Pas du tout, si tu cherches bien tu trouveras que a venait de a :


> Pour ma part, mon pseudo est en fait un sigle reprsentant mon nom complet ( rallonge).

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai bien sr fait la route du vin


Dans quel coin ? plutt Haut-Rhin (GloeckelBerg, Rosaker, Schoenenbourg, Frohen, Marckrain, Brand, Hengst, Kessler...) ou Bas-Rhin (Steinklotz, Engelberg, Bruderthal, Wolxheim, Barr, Frankstein ...) ?

NB : j'ai cit des domaines viticoles dont la production est classe dans les "Grands Crus"




> d'autres sont toujours l mais ne postent plus forcment en taverne (.... shadowmoon, ...)


J'ai effectivement dsert le forum de dvp pendant presque 9 mois, en raison d'une activit professionnelle trs importante : une mission en Suisse pour Striker, dans la plus moderne de leurs usines.

----------


## Deadpool

> Oui, c'est pour a que je t'ai mis dans les toujours actifs ^_^
> Mais parmis eux il y'en a qui ne postent plus en Taverne (BiM, LGM, Katyucha)
> 
> Deadpool, over.


Ok, j'avais pas compris ton message.




> Pas du tout, si tu cherches bien tu trouveras que a venait de a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pour ma part, mon pseudo est en fait un sigle reprsentant mon nom complet ( rallonge).


Tout  fait.  ::ccool::

----------


## shadowmoon

::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ALERTE GENERAAAAALLLLEEEE  ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 

Je sais qu'on a encore de l'avance, mais en continuant  "dgainer" les messages aussi rapidement sur cette discussion  (actualit / politique), et si nous continuons ici  ce rythme de "pachyderme centenaire rhumatisant et arthritique" , ils vont russir  nous dpasser.

NOUS DEVONS NOUS REVEILLER !!!!!

Donc de lancement de l'opration "POST RUSH", des volontaires pour participer ?

J'ai du "mtier" dans ce genre de cas, je suis un "survivant" des lections de miss et mister dvp, de la discussion sur l'euro 2008 et j'ai particip  bien d'autres "luttes" contre la "modration".

[edit] d'ailleurs j'ai dj "infiltr" les rangs "ennemis" pour tre en mesure de suivre leur progression en temps rel [/edit]

----------


## Cheetor

C'est sur que la politique, a fait couler l'encre !

Faudrait voir si Rothen a encore un objet (avec le bic!)  nous faire analyser.

Et sinon dans moins de deux semaines... VACANCES !

Au fait, j'ai vu qu'il y avait des propritaires de chat dans le coin. Vous avez des conseils  me donner, je ramne ma petite puce ct Franais et comme c'est la premire fois que je fais ce genre de chose avec un animal, je suis pas hyper au topo. J'ai dj demand au veto les mdocs, mais si y a des trucs&astuces, je suis preneuse.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Au fait, j'ai vu qu'il y avait des propritaires de chat dans le coin. Vous avez des conseils  me donner, je ramne ma petite puce ct Franais et comme c'est la premire fois que je fais ce genre de chose avec un animal, je suis pas hyper au topo. J'ai dj demand au veto les mdocs, mais si y a des trucs&astuces, je suis preneuse.


Vous voyagez comment : train, voiture, avion ?

Tu as une caisse pour la transporter ? 

C'est un animal jeune ou g ?

Elle est plutt calme, agite, peureuse... ?

----------


## Lung

> je suis un "survivant" des lections de miss et mister dvp, de la discussion sur l'euro 2008 et j'ai particip  bien d'autres "luttes" contre la "modration".


Moi, j'ai connu l'poque de la taverne 2002 ~ 2003 (c'tait bien anim aussi).

----------


## rothen

> Je sais qu'on a encore de l'avance, mais en continuant  "dgainer" les messages aussi rapidement sur cette discussion  (actualit / politique), et si nous continuons ici  ce rythme de "pachyderme centenaire rhumatisant et arthritique" , ils vont russir  nous dpasser.


 Non mais c'est quoi a ?? ::roll::  ..on ne fait pas de concours ..quelle importance si un post nous dpasse ?? 
l pour l'instant c'est sr , il n'y a plus le mme engouement et les discussions ne dcollent pas ...bon ca peut revenir comme le post peut s'teindre , c'est pas dramatique , il aura eu le mrite d'exister et on aura appris plein de choses  :;): 

l actuellement je me sens plus le courage de ranger ...dprime dbut d'automne srement ...donc faudra attendre un peu pour des objets  identifier 

par contre si quelqu'un a une ide de sujet pour faire bouger ce post en attendant ...qu'il le fasse bien sr  ::yaisse:: 

moi j'ai rien contre , au contraire , j'aimais bien quand ce post bougeait et qu'on avait du mal  suivre  :;):

----------


## Lung

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"]l actuellement je me sens plus le courage de ranger ...dprime dbut d'automne srement ...donc faudra attendre un peu pour des objets  identifier


Un si grand chteau ! Il doit en rester des pices  ranger (sans compter les dpendances, caves, cryptes, ...).

 ::mrgreen::   ::aie::

----------


## lper

> ...dprime dbut d'automne srement ...


 ::calin:: 


Encore 2 mois et y a le beaujolais nouveau ! ::chin::

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre si quelqu'un a une ide de sujet pour faire bouger ce post en attendant ...


Nous tenons peut tre un bon sujet avec cheetor et son souci de transport animalier, j'attends qu'il(elle) rponde  mes questions




> Non mais c'est quoi a ?? ..on ne fait pas de concours ..quelle importance si un post nous dpasse ??


C'est pas  prendre au 1er degrs, mais plutt au 42me. Je t'accorde toutefois que c'est pas facile  comprendre, surtout quand on ne connait pas la srie des films "Taxi" (Besson)  laquelle je fais allgrement rfrence.

----------


## giragu03

> ...dprime dbut d'automne srement ...


Coucou  ::zoubi:: 
Une petite chanson de circonstance :



(mes couteurs au travail ayant disparu, j'espre que la chanson est entire et en qualit correcte...)

----------


## Nhaps

Vous voulez du message, et bien en voil ! TADAAA

----------


## Lady

Vous voulez du message qui va faire couler beaucoup d'encre (virtuelle)

3615 MY Life : Ma fille a fait caca par terre hier !!  ::cry::  ::oops::  ::cry::   ::lol:: 
Y a aussi eu lundi : mon chien s'est arrach les fils de sa suture suite a sa castration (bon il est chanceux il cicatrise vite du coup il a pas rependu ses intestins par terre)

Ou c'est journe "gore" ici !!

----------


## lper

> 3615 MY Life : Ma fille a fait caca par terre hier !!


Ben elle est  l'aise  la maison... ::lol:: 



> Y a aussi eu lundi : mon chien s'est arrach les fils de sa suture suite a sa castration (bon il est chanceux il cicatrise vite du coup il a pas r*e*p*e*ndu ses intestins par terre)


Suicidaire ? ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Vous voulez du message, et bien en voil ! TADAAA


Nan, mais on parle de message utile qui apporte quelque chose  la discussion (comme celui-l par exemple  ::roll::  ou alors celui de Lady...).
Au moins, mets une photo d'un stylo bille pour qu'on puisse l'identifier...

----------


## Cheetor

> Vous voyagez comment : train, voiture, avion ?
> 
> Tu as une caisse pour la transporter ?
> 
> C'est un animal jeune ou g ?
> 
> Elle est plutt calme, agite, peureuse... ?


Pour rpondre  Shadowmoon, je voyage par voiture et j'ai dj la caisse. Concernant le chaton, elle va sur ces 4 mois. Et d'un naturel peureux ... pas compliqu, le vto est  15 minutes de la maison, a miaule pendant tout le trajet.

Je vais rcuprer du kalmivet tout  l'heure (anti-stress et anti-vomissement)...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pour rpondre  Shadowmoon, je voyage par voiture et j'ai dj la caisse. Concernant le chaton, elle va sur ces 4 mois. Et d'un naturel peureux ... pas compliqu, le vto est  15 minutes de la maison, a miaule pendant tout le trajet.


Le mieux serait qu'elle dorme pendant le voyage. Dans mon cas, pour favoriser a, j'avais mis un drap sur la caisse pour le chat soit dans le noir, et j'avais beaucoup jouer avec lui pendant 10 / 15 mn, avant de partir, pour bien le fatiguer. 

Si le voyage est assez long, la nourrir juste avant de dbuter le voyage vite qu'elle soit rveille par la faim. 

Un autre truc aussi qui a march pour que mon chat reste calme : une musique d'ambiance douce, "zen", style vent dans les arbres, petite pluie fine, aller et retour de vagues...

Mettre aussi dans la caisse, un mouchoir, morceau de tissu, ou autre imprgn de ton odeur pour la rassurer.

Enfin, faire attention  la temprature dans la voiture, assez chaude pour que l'animal se sentent bien.

----------


## Nhaps

Demain soir je vais faire vacciner mon chaton.

J'espere qu'elle va tre gentille chez le vto

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

Lady j'ai ador pour ta fille , tu dois vraiment pas t'ennuyer  la maison  ::mouarf:: 

Pour les chats ..on peut pas voir les photos , c'est le genre de chose qui me fait toujours craquer  :;): 

en ce qui concerne les chansons , j'ai bien aim celle de Guillaume , la tienne Laurent est superbe c'est sr ...mais tu l'coutes un peu dprim ..tu te flingues  ::mouarf:: 

du coup j'en remets une ancienne que Guillaume avait mis l'an dernier et que je trouve un peu plus optimiste  :;): 





et vous ? quel moral vous avez en ce moment ??

----------


## lper

> la tienne Laurent est superbe c'est sr


De quoi parles-tu ?  ::aie:: 



> mais tu l'coutes un peu dprim ..tu te flingues


Ben c'est pour bien toucher le fond et ainsi mieux rebondir ! ::mrgreen:: 

Mais bon on n'est pas encore en automne non plus, on peut avoir un joli t indien...

 dsol pour les djeuns... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> De quoi parles-tu ?


Elle devait parler d'aiguille  tricoter  ::mouarf::  (a faisait longtemps... il va falloir t'y remettre pour l'hiver qui approche).



> du coup j'en remets une ancienne que Guillaume avait mis l'an dernier et que je trouve un peu plus optimiste 
> 
> 
> MARI TRINI canta "LAUTOMNE " HD ( sonido 5.1 ) - YouTube


Chanson que j'avais dcouverte un petit peu grce  toi quand mme...
Puisqu'on n'est pas encore en automne, une chanson de septembre :






> et vous ? quel moral vous avez en ce moment ??


Celui de quelqu'un qui n'en finit pas avec la lasure  ::calim2:: , mais qui a pu cueillir ses premiers fruits de son verger  ::ccool:: 




> Mais bon on n'est pas encore en automne non plus, on peut avoir un joli t indien...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgeTD3R2YAw dsol pour les djeuns...


Ce que je trouve inou c'est comme cette chanson a popularis une expression qui n'existait pas en France avant... (d'ailleurs Joe Dassin dit bien "une saison qui n'existe que dans le nord de l'Amrique")
On parlait de l't de la Saint-Martin :



(et au passage, dsol pour les "djeuns" qui sont pour la plupart au moins aussi vieux que moi...)

----------


## lper

> Elle devait parler d'aiguille  tricoter  (a faisait longtemps... il va falloir t'y remettre pour l'hiver qui approche).


J'ai commenc la boxe Tha hier, c'est vrai que le tricot c'est moins dangereux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Cheetor

Merci Shadow pour les conseils.

Pour lper, le tricot peut tre dangereux, je sais plus dans quelle srie j'avais vu a, mais la fille tait morte d'un coup d'aiguille  tricoter.  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Pour lper, le tricot peut tre dangereux, je sais plus dans quelle srie j'avais vu a, mais la fille tait morte d'un coup d'aiguille  tricoter.


Oui, c'est juste, je prendrai donc mes aiguilles pour le prochain entrainement. ::massacre:: 
 ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

Chouettes vos chansons Laurent et Guillaume ...squence nostalgie  ::ccool::  surtout Joe Dassin  :;):  les autres sont un peu trop loin de mon poque  ::mouarf:: 

Laurent , c'est pas trop dangereux la boxe Tha pour un vieux de ton age ?  ::ange:: 

sinon moi le moral ca va beaucoup mieux , hier je me suis balader avec une amie pendant prs de 5 h dans mon coin , ca fait du bien de s'aerer  :;): ..et de papoter  ::yaisse:: 



c'est chouette non ? 

en plus tout le long du chemin on a grignot , des mures ...des pommes ...du raisin ..et ce fruit l 



il me semble qu'il n'y en a pas partout  ::roll::  vous connaissez ??

----------


## Lady

Au premier abord j'aurais dit que c'tait des prunes...


Bon ce soir on enlve le reste des fils du chien ... On va pouvoir lui enlever son "entonnoir". Ma fille qui va tre contente elle arrtait pas de se faire bouscul par le chien qui voyait rien du tout sur les cots ... Et accessoirement nos nuits seront plus tranquille. De temps en temps on entendait un gros boom, le hien qui se prend un meuble avec sa colerette...

----------


## giragu03

> Au premier abord j'aurais dit que c'tait des prunes...


J'avais pens  des quetsches (donc prunes), mais j'ai un srieux doute.
Je ne vois pas trs bien les feuilles pour me conforter. Et puis le stylo bille aurait t intressant pour avoir l'chelle  ::): 
EDIT : j'avais aussi pens  des myrtilles, mais c'est une ide qui me semble saugrenue, vu que a pousse plutt sur des arbustes et plutt en "grappes" (en mme temps si c'est une photo aprs le passage de rothen, a expliquerait pourquoi il en reste si peu).

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'avais pens  des quetsches (donc prunes), mais j'ai un srieux doute.


Moi de mme, j'ai aussi pens  a, mais je les trouve disproportionnes, surtout par rapport  leurs feuilles, si c'est bien ce fruit.

[edit]




> EDIT : j'avais aussi pens  des myrtilles, mais c'est une ide qui me semble saugrenue


Tout  fait d'accord surtout que des myrtilles ne ressemble plutt  a :



[/edit]

----------


## giragu03

> Moi de mme, j'ai aussi pens  a, mais je les trouve disproportionnes, surtout par rapport  leurs feuilles, si c'est bien ce fruit.


Bein moi, c'est plus la forme de la feuille qui me perturbe...

EDIT (en rponse de ton EDIT en rponse de mon EDIT) : Tout--fait d'accord avec toi, c'est bien pour a que j'ai prcis que c'tait saugrenu.

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous connaissez ??


Et toi, tu sais quel fruit c'est ou non ?

----------


## rothen

> Et toi, tu sais quel fruit c'est ou non ?


 Ben oui  :;):  ..ce sont bien des quetsches ...c'est spcifique  l'Alsace -Lorraine ... ne pas confondre avec des prunes ...

en fait je sais pas trop la diffrence ...sauf que les quetsches sont meilleures  ::mouarf::  

ben non , je suis pas chauvine  ::ange:: 

il n'y a pas d'Alsacien pure souche l pour confirmer ??  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> Laurent , c'est pas trop dangereux la boxe Tha pour un vieux de ton age ?


Je fais juste a pour tre avec ma fille, et pis je ne compte pas faire de combat mme si hier un petit jeune s'est bien dfoul sur ma tronche avec un soit disant combat sans se toucher (en plus j'ai pas encore de gants), je ne m'y attendais pas ! ::roll:: 
Bon je ne suis pas non plus si vieux, je suis encore plus prt de mes 40... :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Ben oui  ..ce sont bien des quetsches ...c'est spcifique  l'Alsace -Lorraine ... ne pas confondre avec des prunes ...
> 
> en fait je sais pas trop la diffrence ...sauf que les quetsches sont meilleures


Euh, en fait les quetsches c'est une varit de prunes (tout comme les mirabelles pour rester dans ce qui est de chez toi). Mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont bonnes  ::):  (les mirabelles aussi d'ailleurs)

----------


## Loceka

> Euh, en fait les quetsches c'est une varit de prunes (tout comme les mirabelles pour rester dans ce qui est de chez toi). Mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont bonnes  (les mirabelles aussi d'ailleurs)


Enfin moins que les mirabelles quand mme...  ::twisted::

----------


## Nhaps

quetsches, mirabelle, reine claude, c'est tous des prunes, on en fait des tartes et on les manges c'est tout.

Aprs a la selle bonjour les dgts, ami du bon gout bonjour  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Aprs a la selle bonjour les dgts


Ce point dpend de la quantit (,et, dans une trs moindre mesure de la qualit) de fruits consomms.

----------


## Nhaps

> Ce point dpend de la quantit (,et, dans une trs moindre mesure de la qualit) de fruits consomms.


Ca m'arrivait souvent quand j'tait plus jeune et que je me retrouvai dans l'arbre  tout manger.
Ouais non mme aujourd'hui ca me drangerai pas de grimper dans l'arbre  ::mouarf:: 

edit : et je prefere de loin les reine claude

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca m'arrivait souvent quand j'tait plus jeune et que je me retrouvai dans l'arbre  tout manger.


Idem pour moi avec le cerisier chez mes grand parents ...

----------


## giragu03

> Enfin moins que les mirabelles quand mme...


Je suis d'accord avec toi... D'ailleurs ce n'est pas pour rien que j'ai plant un mirabellier chez moi  ::yaisse2::  (bon, comme il a t plant au printemps, il n'a donn qu'une petite mirabelle cette anne... donc pas de quoi avoir des soucis mme en mangeant tout ce qu'il y a sur l'arbre)



> quetsches, mirabelle, reine claude, c'est tous des prunes, on en fait des tartes et on les manges *de la liqueur et on la boit* c'est tout.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Envoy par Nhaps
> 
> quetsches, mirabelle, reine claude, c'est tous des prunes, on en fait des tartes et on les manges de la liqueur et on la boit c'est tout.


Personnellement, je trouve les deux (trs) compatible  :;):

----------


## rothen

> Bon je ne suis pas non plus si vieux, je suis encore plus prt de mes 40...


t'inquites Laurent , c'est juste pour te taquiner  :;):  ..je sais que t'es jeune ..enfin a dpend par rapport  qui  ::mouarf:: 




> , il n'a donn qu'une petite mirabelle cette anne... donc pas de quoi avoir des soucis mme en mangeant tout ce qu'il y a sur l'arbre


 ::mouarf2::  c'est sr qu'avec une mirabelle , il n'y avait pas trop de risque niveau intestins  ::mouarf:: 




> Personnellement, je trouve les deux (trs) compatible


tout  fait d'accord ..en tarte ..ou en schnaps ..ca passe bien  ::wow:: 

sinon grand coup de colre pour moi aujourd'hui  ::furieux::  ...c'est un sujet qui tourne sur Facebook et que je trouve important 

ca concerne ce bijoutier de Nice qui va aller en prison  67 ans  parce qu'il a tir sur un braqueur ,  multi recidiviste  , qui lui en plus a bnfici d'un amnagement de peine ..je trouve a tellement injuste ...vous en pensez quoi vous ??

----------


## Nhaps

Je pense que c'est dommage que le bijoutier n'est pas russi a tirer sur le deuxieme.
Il ne mrite pas d'aller en prison pour ma part.

----------


## sevyc64

> Je pense que c'est dommage que le bijoutier n'est pas russi a tirer sur le deuxieme.
> Il ne mrite pas d'aller en prison pour ma part.


Si, si, c'est pas de la lgitime dfense.

Il a pris le temps de rentrer dans la bijouterie, de ressortir, de se stabiliser (en s'agenouillant) puis de viser et de tirer. Apparemment une seule balle, mortelle sur le coup.
Rien que tout a, il ne peut pas invoquer la lgitime dfense, il a tirer avec l'intention de tuer.

De plus, j'ai entendu  la radio que a serait un ancien militaire ? Si c'est le cas, il sait tirer, il savait pertinemment qu'en tirant de la sorte il tait fort probable qu'il le tue. De plus en tant que militaire il sait ce que signifie lgitime dfense et ce qui n'en ait pas. 

Ensuite on peut parler des circonstances et tout, mais les circonstances n'excuse pas tout sinon a serait l'anarchie et la guerre civile permanente.

Dj que l-bas, ils y sont dj en guerre civile ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> ca concerne ce bijoutier de Nice qui va aller en prison  67 ans  parce qu'il a tir sur un braqueur ,  multi recidiviste  , qui lui en plus a bnfici d'un amnagement de peine ..je trouve a tellement injuste ...vous en pensez quoi vous ??


Je trouve que la remise de peine accorde au braqueur est scandaleuse, un tel fonctionnement de la part de notre systme judiciaire est outrageante.

Par contre, je trouve lgitime que le bijoutier soit condamn. Car, d'aprs ce que j'ai lu et entendu dans les journaux, le commerant a vis et tir dans le dos du braqueur, qui tait en train de prendre la fuite, en tant que passager,  l'arrire d'un scooter.

----------


## Lady

Bon j'avais pas tord donc et les quetsche c'est pas spcifique Alsace- lorraine.

Y en avait dans le verger de mes grands parents. En mme temps y avait plein de chose dans ce jardin :  Prunier (Mirabelle et quetsche), cerisier, poirier, pcher, pommier, figuier, noisetier, noyer, groseillier, groseillier a macros, fraisier, framboisier, murier, asperges (Mon gros kif d'aller les cueillir chaque jour), patattes, Pieds de haricots de toute sorte (Attention au Aoutats!!).

Pendant la saison mes grands parents tait autonome niveau fruit et lgumes. Et mon grand pre faisait le cidre aussi (Mon pre essai mais il est moins dou son jus de pommes tourne au vinaigre) et j'ai vu trainer quelques eaux de vies au poires ou au prunes mais je sais pas si c'tait fait maison ou pas. (En tout cas c'tait de l'artisanal)

...

Voil c'tait ma sance nostalgie du jour ... Faudrait que jemmne mon mari et ma fille l bas !!!

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai vu trainer quelques eaux de vies au poires ou au prunes mais je sais pas si c'tait fait maison ou pas. (En tout cas c'tait de l'artisanal)


Lgalement, pour distiller ce genre de boisson alcoolise, il faut possder une licence de "bouilleur de cru" :  lien wikipdia

Donc, il est plus que probable que cela ne soit pas une production maison, mais quand mme artisanale.

----------


## rothen

Je trouve que tout se dgrade ..actuellement on est beaucoup mieux trait en tant un truand ..surtout multirecidiviste qui connait toutes les failles de notre systme judiciaire qu'un honnte travailleur ..qui est encore oblig d'aller au boulot  67 ans ...avec la peur au ventre tous les jours ...moi je trouve a compltement anormal ..

----------


## sevyc64

> Bon j'avais pas tord donc et les quetsche c'est pas spcifique Alsace- lorraine.


Non, mais c'est quand mme spcifique  l'est, Alsace, Allemagne Suisse, Autriche, etc... et aussi en Ontario (Canada)

La quetsche s'appelle aussi prune de Damas et en Suisse il l'appelle "pruneau". Mais rien  voir avec le pruneau franais, le pruneau d'Agen, qui est fait avec une autre varit de prune, certes trs ressemblante, qui est la prune d'ente.
Et c'est d'ailleurs actuellement la pleine priode de ramassage et schage

----------


## shadowmoon

> un truand ... qui connait toutes les failles de notre systme judiciaire


Ou qui a les moyens de se payer les avocats ncessaires pour les trouver et les exploiter.

----------


## rothen

> Ou qui a les moyens de se payer les avocats ncessaires pour les trouver et les exploiter.


 c'est sur ! j'ai t estomaque il y a peu par un reportage sur la mafia o ils montraient des pices remplies de billets suite  une perquisition , j'en suis encore pas revenue ...quelqu'un a vu ce reportage ? 

c'est sur qu'avec cet argent l ils peuvent acheter qui ils veulent  ::?:

----------


## shadowmoon

> des pices remplies de billets


On peut d'ailleurs se demander si ce ne sont pas (en partie) des faux.

----------


## rothen

> On peut d'ailleurs se demander si ce ne sont pas (en partie) des faux.


 Oh je pense pas ..ils avaient aussi une super collection d'objets en or ..ca serait bien de retrouver des photos de ce reportage car on se demande vraiment comment de telles choses peuvent exister 

et une question surtout ..peut on encore bien vivre actuellement en tant honnte ..tiens ca pourra tre un bon sujet pour le dbut de la semaine prochaine ...vous avez le WE pour rflchir  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> peut on encore bien vivre actuellement en tant honnte


Dans la mme veine, commentez ce point de vue :

Un travail c'est lgal, facile, trs rmunrateur, 2 propositions exclusives parmi les 3. Par exemple : si c'est facile et lgal, ce n'est pas rmunrateur.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Une bonne connaissance m'a dit en substance (citation approche) :
_Si tu veux manger et te loger, trouves un travail. Si tu veux vivre pleinement, trouves autre chose._
Cela peut nous mener loin...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Une bonne connaissance m'a dit en substance (citation approche) :
> _Si tu veux manger et te loger, trouves un travail. Si tu veux vivre pleinement, trouves autre chose._
> Cela peut nous mener loin...


Oui, surtout si nous commenons a discuter sur les thories de l'panouissement personnel et professionnel (pyramide de Maslow, style de vie selon Adler, pense positive de Peale, mthode Cou ...)

----------


## rothen

Trs bonne approche Thomas et Jean-Paul ...je pense que ca sera un super sujet  dvelopper la semaine prochaine  ::ccool:: 

en attendant je souhaite  tous un  SUPER WE 

soyez sage  ::mouarf::  ..et  lundi  ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

> Lgalement, pour distiller ce genre de boisson alcoolise, il faut possder une licence de "bouilleur de cru"


Faux.
N'importe qui possdant un verger peut aller distiller son eau de vie ( partir de tes propres fruits)  un alambic, mais si tu n'as pas de privilge, tu es tax plein but sur ta production (au point que a devient aussi cher, voire plus cher, que si tu l'achetais). Et c'est le genre de chose o tu ne peux pas gruger parce que la gendarmerie patrouille rgulirement vers l'alambic ambulant...

Par contre, si tu as le privilge tu as droit  1000 exonrs de taxes (mais les personnes ayant le privilge sont de moins en moins nombreuses, puisqu'il ne se transmet plus par hritage depuis les annes 1960).

----------


## sevyc64

c'est sans compter sur les alambics clandestins  ::whistle2:: 

un petit alambic pour distiller quelques dizaines de litres de poire, a se cache assez facilement au fond d'une grange

----------


## AdmChiMay

Quelques personnes, perdues dans la campagne, et d'un ge... disons trs avanc, peuvent faire de la distillation sans impts. Mais je crois, n'tant plus tout jeune et ayant des exemples dans la famille de la campagne, que cela tend  disparatre, ce que souhaitent bien les diffrents gouvernements.

Reste un cas particulier : les dentistes. Depuis Napolon, il me semble que les dentistes ont droit  une quantit de distillat sans discussion, pour leur travail d'anesthsie. Je le tiens d'un de mes stagiaires dont le pre est pass par la phase "dentiste" avant de passer par un ct plus "notaire".
  C'est comme pour les lois sur le droit maritime ou les finances "offshore", il y a apparemment plein de subtilits qui chappent au commun des mortels.

Pour la distillation, j'ai cru constater il y a ... pas mal d'annes (25 ans ?) la disparition du commerce des tubes refroidisseurs en verre qu'on trouvait facilement ( mettre  la sortie d'une cocotte-minute, par exemple...).

Idem pour les grosse seringues : la tte du pharmacien quand j'en avais demand une, pour pouvoir faire de l'injection de sauce dans la viande pendant la cuisson. Il semblait vraiment persuad que l'usage allait tre diffrent ! Pourtant,  12 ans, j'avais vraiment pas d'ide subversive, et c'tait vraiment pour la cuisine ! (surtout que je venais d'tre trait avec des seringues de ce genre, pas drles  voir  cet ge si a vous concernait plus que la cuisine pour recevoir des doses adulte).

----------


## AdmChiMay

@sevyc64 : Et c'est dans cet ordre d'ide qu'on brle des pneus au passage, pour ne pas alerter... hum... les contrleurs ?  ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

*coucou*
*vous*
*allez*
*bien*
*?*

----------


## shadowmoon

> *coucou*


hibou  ::lol:: 

[edit] Nhaps a modifi son message, du coup mon truc tombe  l'eau  ::calim2::  [/edit]

si vous n'avez pas compris, lien en mp

----------


## Nhaps

> hibou 
> 
> [edit] Nhaps a modifi son message, du coup mon truc tombe  l'eau  [/edit]


Dsol shadow =X

Mais c'est plus jolie avec plein de couleurs !  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais c'est plus jolie avec plein de couleurs !


Tu aurais pu faire un coucou avec des lettres de couleurs diffrentes au lieu de rajouter la suite ...   ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Tu aurais pu faire un coucou avec des lettres de couleurs diffrentes au lieu de rajouter la suite ...


*l**o**l* *j**e* *s**u**i**s* *p**a**s* *u**n* *f**l**o**o**d**e**u**r*
 ::lahola::

----------


## shadowmoon

> *l**o**l* *j**e* *s**u**i**s* *p**a**s* *u**n* *f**l**o**o**d**e**u**r*


Ah ?! on m'aurai menti sur la fonction principale de la taverne ...  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 








 ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

en ce qui concerne les alambics , il y en avait un quand on avait achet la maison ...il tait dclar et ils sont venus nous le confisquer ...avant effectivement le droit de distiller  ca s'hritait ...maintenant c'est attach  la personne ...et ca disparait quand elle meure ...
encore un truc que l'tat  supprimer  ::?: 

videmment du coup  l'poque mon mari  voulu en faire bien sr , je sais pas comment il s'est dbrouill pour le fabriquer mais ca marchait bien  ::ccool::  ..il a d'abord essay une fois la mirabelle pour le fun ..et aprs uniquement des plantes , style lavande 

en ce qui concerne mon coup de gueule concernant le bijoutier de Nice je suis bien contente du soutien qu'il reoit ...faut arrter de punir les gens qui bossent ...et sanctionner plus les vrais dlinquants ..j'ai bondi sur cet article hier 

 

ca vous inspire quoi comme rflexion ??  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ca vous inspire quoi comme rflexion ??


comment un homme aussi dangereux a-t-il russi  obtenir la permission de sortir de prison avec si peu d'encadrement ?

Certes,  l'excursion au centre questre sinscrit dans le cadre de sa thrapie comportementale, mais je ne comprends pas que l'ducatrice n'est pas t assiste par au moins un reprsentant des forces de l'ordre.




> faut arrter de punir les gens qui bossent ...et sanctionner plus les vrais dlinquants


Sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ce n'est pas au citoyen de faire justice par lui-mme. 

Aprs le vol, le buraliste est all dans son arrire boutique pour rcuprer un fusil  lunette. D'aprs plusieurs tmoins dans la rue, il a mise un genou  terre, a positionn le fusil contre son paule, et il a pris le temps d'ajuster son tir avant de faire feu. Le buraliste a abattu, de sans froid, un des voleurs en lui tirant dans le dos, c'tait un acte dlibr, un homicide volontaire.

----------


## Nhaps

Je comprends pas pourquoi les meurtriers, violeurs, fous sortent de prison.

Ca doit tre  perptuit, un fou est et restera fou.

Les problmes dans la tte c'est incurable, mais bon on laisse sortir les gens car il n'y a pas assez de places dans les prisons.

Franchement, la peine de mort, quand les preuves + aveux sont l, mrite  de revenir !

----------


## gangsoleil

> en ce qui concerne mon coup de gueule concernant le bijoutier de Nice je suis bien contente du soutien qu'il reoit ...faut arrter de punir les gens qui bossent ...et sanctionner plus les vrais dlinquants


Punir les gens qui bossent ? 

Je peux donc le comprendre de deux manieres, qui sont toutes deux pour le moins incongrues pour moi :
Il bosse, donc il a le droit d'ouvrir le feu en pleine rueIl bosse, donc il ne faut pas le punir trop fort pour s'etre fait justice tout seul

Et il ne faut pas oublier que lorsqu'il a decide de tuer le voleur, il ne connaissait absolument pas son casier, et ne savait donc pas si c'etait un multi-recidiviste ou un petit-con qui s'emmerdait.
Donc faut arreter les conneries deux minutes : il y a un mec qui a deliberement ouvert le feu en pleine rue avec pour but de tuer, il est donc absolument necessaire que la justice le condamne avec la meme fermete que n'importe quel autre.





> ..j'ai bondi sur cet article hier 
> 
> ca vous inspire quoi comme rflexion ??


Que ce sont deux histoires completement distinctes, et qu'il ne faut pas "profiter" de l'une pour monter l'autre : oui, ce type est visiblement detraque, mais il convient aussi de savoir pour quelles raisons il etait sur le point de sortir -- or ca, personne n'en parle, c'est beaucoup plus facile de dire apres coup "vous voyez, c'est un detraque, il faut l'enfermer a vie".
Attention, je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas le cas, je dis que c'est souvent beaucoup beaucoup plus complique que ce que presentent les articles de journaux.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Les problmes dans la tte c'est incurable


Pas forcment, si le malade arrive, avec l'aide de son(ses) thrapeute(s),  identifier, exprimer, comprendre, accepter et enfin rationaliser le "traumatisme initial", il peut alors,  nouveau, vivre normalement.

----------


## giragu03

> ca vous inspire quoi comme rflexion ??


a n'inspire pas grand-chose de bon... Enfin, j'ai entendu ce matin  la radio qu'il avait t arrt en Pologne. Mais bon, on lui trouvera des circonstances attnuantes en veux-tu en voil pour qu'il soit condamn  5 ans et qu'il sorte dans 2...
Et sinon, que penser qu'on lve au rang d'officier de la Lgion d'Honneur un homme qui aurait battu sa femme (certes, la plainte a t retire, mais a sent bien les pressions de toutes parts et/ou un petit chque...).

----------


## Nhaps

> Pas forcment, si le malade arrive, avec l'aide de son(ses) thrapeute(s),  identifier, exprimer, comprendre, accepter et enfin rationaliser le "traumatisme initial", il peut alors,  nouveau, vivre normalement.


Possible, mais personnellement je n'y crois pas trop. Car tu peux pas forcement dire par A + B que le patient est guri.

Le patient peut clairement se jouer des thrapeutes, en jouant la comdie. Qu'est ce qui prouve ? Quelle machine ? Quelle valeur ?

Je comprends bien le besoin de psy dans la majeure parti des cas ca aide c'est vrai. Mais les patients qui ont un objectif bien prcis, c'est pas l'obstacle thrapeute qui vont les arrter.

De tout de faon c'est pas un sujet o on peut avoir raison ou tord, car c'est pas prouver  100% et qu'il y aura toujours des erreurs, et donc certes on peut librer des personnes qui auront t soign, mais l'inverse est aussi vrai malheureusement.

----------


## lper

Bonjour arros de la Riviera,
aprs ce petit long week-end, qui devinera la comptition  laquelle j'ai assist dont voici la coupe :

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour ajouter au post de gangsoleil, je vous conseille d'aller lire l'article que Maitre Eolas a post sur ce sujet : www.maitre-eolas.fr
Il y explique trs bien et en s'appuyant sur la loi pourquoi le bijoutier va tre difficile  dfendre (pour autant que je saches il n'a pas encore t condamn : son procs n'a pas encore eu lieu)

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour ajouter au post de gangsoleil, je vous conseille d'aller lire l'article que Maitre Eolas a post sur ce sujet : www.maitre-eolas.fr
> Il y explique trs bien et en s'appuyant sur la loi pourquoi le bijoutier va tre difficile  dfendre (pour autant que je saches il n'a pas encore t condamn : son procs n'a pas encore eu lieu)


Entendu aux infos hier,  prendre donc avec rserve.  en serait pas un pistolet qui aurait t utilis mais bien un gros fusil avec lunette de vise, de possession et d'utilisation illgale en France d'ailleurs.

Par rapport aux lments qui ont t donns jusqu' maintenant, la lgitime dfense ne peut de toute faon, en aucun cas tre retenue.
Au mieux, avec un bon avocat, arrivera-t-il  avoir une classification en homicide volontaire ayant entrain la mort sans intention de la donner mais ce qu'il apparait pour le moment c'est qu'il avait bien l'intention de tuer. Donc pour lui a serait plutt la peine maximale. Bon  67 ans, qu'il prenne 20, 30 ans ou perpte a va pas changer grand chose.

Par contre je n'ai pas rentendu le fait, comme j'avais entendu auparavant, que c'est un ancien militaire donc habitu au maniement des armes et  tirer.

----------


## Loceka

> Entendu aux infos hier,  prendre donc avec rserve.  en serait pas un pistolet qui aurait t utilis mais bien un gros fusil avec lunette de vise


Euh... y'a un monde entre les deux quand mme.

Autant cacher un pistolet sous un comptoir ou dans un tiroir je veux bien. Autant un fusil sniper avec la lunette j'ai dj beaucoup plus de mal  me le reprsenter.

On est sr que c'tait pas un lance-roquettes ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> qui devinera la comptition  laquelle j'ai assist


Aprs un recherche, Cano-kayak - Championnats du monde de slalom

----------


## sevyc64

> Autant cacher un pistolet sous un comptoir ou dans un tiroir je veux bien. Autant un fusil sniper avec la lunette j'ai dj beaucoup plus de mal  me le reprsenter.


Il est dit depuis le dbut qu'il est aller chercher l'arme dans la remise  l'arrire de la boutique, donc non il ne l'avait sous le comptoir. 

Ce que j'ai entendu hier soir, c'est un fusil avec lunette qu'il possdait illgalement (sans permis) et dont l'utilisation est interdite en France. 
Le modle n'tait pas prcis (alors snipper ou pas, j'y connais rien en arme) ni si linterdiction d'utilisation est totale ou seulement en dehors de stand de tir.

----------


## rothen

> Aprs un recherche, Cano-kayak - Championnats du monde de slalom


 Alors Laurent , c'est  ?? ...au fait ..flicitations  ::ccool::  ..enfin si c'est bien  toi ...et pas emprunte pour la photo  ::mouarf:: 

si oui , tu nous expliques un peu comment c se passe ? il y a un truc comme a prs de chez moi mais j'ai jamais vraiment trop compris leur parcours ..ou alors c'est des manoeuvres a faire quand tu loupe une porte  ::roll:: 

En ce qui concerne le bijoutier , c'est sr , c'est pas de la lgitime dfense , mais est-ce qu'on doit continuer  laisser faire les braqueurs sans ragir ...ils faut qu'ils connaissent aussi les risques du mtier ..trop facile autrement  ::calim2:: ..
tous les jours il y a ce genre de fait divers dans le journal ...ca devient banal , enfin pour celui qui n'est pas agress ...je pense que les bons penseurs ragiraient de la mme faons aprs 2 ou 3 agressions ...de toutes faons dj aprs une votre vie est foutue , vous n'tes plus jamais tranquille nulle part ..au moindre bruit vous avez la peur au ventre ... ::cry:: 

Si vous avez un peu suivi le CR du cortge de soutien , vous avez pu entendre plusieurs tmoignages difiants ... personne ne s'inquite de ce que les victimes de ces agressions deviennent aprs avoir tout perdu ...

Pour moi , les rseaux sociaux vont pouvoir faire changer pas mal de choses car ils montrent des faits qu'on nous cache soigneusement ...c'est sr ca peut faire aussi du tort ..mais ca vite la politique de l'autruche , tellement plus facile  :;): 

Bon ..pour parler d'un sujet moins ...explosif  ::mouarf:: ..aujourd'hui sort le GTA V ...vous en pensez quoi ?? ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Entendu aux infos hier,  prendre donc avec rserve.  en serait pas un pistolet qui aurait t utilis mais bien un gros fusil avec lunette de vise, de possession et d'utilisation illgale en France d'ailleurs.


On entend un peu tout et son contraire  ce sujet... Donc, je ne sais pas trop quoi penser.



> Par rapport aux lments qui ont t donns jusqu' maintenant, la lgitime dfense ne peut de toute faon, en aucun cas tre retenue.


a va tre compliqu de faire valoir a, vu qu'il n'tait _a priori_ plus menac ( moins qu'il ne soit prouv que les voleurs risquaient de lui tirer dessus).



> Au mieux, avec un bon avocat, arrivera-t-il  avoir une classification en homicide volontaire ayant entrain la mort sans intention de la donner mais ce qu'il apparait pour le moment c'est qu'il avait bien l'intention de tuer. Donc pour lui a serait plutt la peine maximale. Bon  67 ans, qu'il prenne 20, 30 ans ou perpte a va pas changer grand chose.


 mon avis, il ne prendra pas tant... Sinon, a risque de faire trop de bruit et ce ne sera pas bon lectoralement.
Qu'il soit condamn ne me parat pas anormal. Par contre, il faudrait que a amne nos instances  rflchir et  essayer de comprendre pourquoi des citoyens en arrivent l (cette fois a a fait pas mal de bruit, mais ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'on a ce genre de situation) et surtout que a permette une action. Je ne sais pas autour de vous, mais autour de moi, les gens ont vraiment l'impression que les voyous et criminels peuvent agir en toute impunit et que les seuls inquits sont les "honntes gens" dont le seul tort est de rouler un petit peu trop vite ou en ayant bu un petit peu...



> Par contre je n'ai pas rentendu le fait, comme j'avais entendu auparavant, que c'est un ancien militaire donc habitu au maniement des armes et  tirer.


J'avais entendu a aussi, et si c'tait vrai, la lgitime dfense (et mme juste "violence avec arme ayant entrain la mort sans intention de la donner") va tre difficile  dfendre.

----------


## shadowmoon

> aujourd'hui sort le GTA V ...vous en pensez quoi ??


Je trouve que la couverture mdiatique est "too much". Dans la rue, on voit et entend  propos de ce jeu tous les 20 mtres. 

A moins avis l'attente des fans a t telle que certain(e)s seront dus par tel ou tel aspect de jeu (scnario, systme de jeu...) qui,  leur avis, n'est pas assez dvelopp. 

Mais ce genre de jeux ne mintresse pas, par contre j'attends avec impatience la nouvelle version de "Shadow of the beast" sur PS4.

----------


## lper

@shadowmoon :  ::no:: 
@rothen : ce week-end dans ma ville, a doit tre facile aprs une petite recherche...

----------


## shadowmoon

@Iper : Les eco-games  Toulouse ?

----------


## Hizin

GTA V... j'ai appris il y a moins d'une semaine qu'il sortait aujourd'hui  ::aie:: 

Jouant depuis le premier, je le prendrai, mais pas au prix fort. C'est une srie que j'adore rellement, mme si la direction prise avec le 4 me doit beaucoup.
J'ai dcid depuis longtemps que je prfrais attendre 6 mois-1 an pour acheter les jeux  des prix "normaux" plutt que me ruer ds la sortie  des prix souvent prohibitifs (60 pour moins de 10 heures de jeu, j'appelle a du vol). Ca, je ne le fais plus que pour des jeux que j'estime tre des "valeurs sres" pour moi, et je prend gnralement les ditions collectors dans ces cas-l (j'aime bien les goodies et les belles botes).

----------


## Loceka

> GTA V... j'ai appris il y a moins d'une semaine qu'il sortait aujourd'hui


Pareil, j'ai appris a y'a 2 jours sur le chat.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

GTA, je trouve cela vraiment trop rptitif comme scenario.
Aprs, le truc bien, c'est la libert que tu as, dans cet open world.

----------


## lper

Bon alors le podium :

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon alors le podium :


Golf ?

----------


## shadowmoon

@iper : Merci pour ces nouvelles photo, du coup j'ai trouv : golf fminin Master d'Evian

----------


## lper

> Golf ?


 ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> @iper : Merci pour ces nouvelles photo, du coup j'ai trouv : golf fminin Master d'Evian


J'en ai encore si vous voulez, les golfeuses sont trs jolies... ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'en ai encore si vous voulez, les golfeuses sont trs jolies...


Fais-toi (nous  :;): ) plaisir !

----------


## Nhaps

C'tait facile de trouver tu as pris en photo ma petite amie...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

@Nhaps : laquelle Pettersen, c'est elle qui a gagn  ::cry:: , devant une gamine de 16 ans Ko et l'amricaine Thompson pas beaucoup plus vieille (18 ans).
la 4eme photo, c'est Caroline Hedwall qui a fait un Eagle sur le 16 avec un super all-in-one !

----------


## Nhaps

> @Nhaps : laquelle Pettersen, c'est elle qui a gagn , devant une gamine de 16 ans Ko et l'amricaine Thompson pas beaucoup plus vieille (18 ans).
> la 4eme photo, c'est Caroline Hedwall qui a fait un Eagle sur le 16 avec un super all-in-one !


Je parlais de la bouteille de champagne  ::aie::  

Mais c'est clair que j'aimerai bien assister  un tournoi de golf, car c'est vraiment peu commun, j'aime bien regarder sur internet le golf. Mais en vrai ca doit tre encore plus ouf

----------


## lper

Pice jointe 127046


> Mais c'est clair que j'aimerai bien assister  un tournoi de golf, car c'est vraiment peu commun, j'aime bien regarder sur internet le golf. Mais en vrai ca doit tre encore plus ouf


Ben c'est la premire fois que j'y vais, c'est pourtant  2mn  pied de chez moi, mais je pense que j'y retournerai car c'est finalement trs agrable de se promener sur le parcours et y a aussi une vrai motion quand tout le public retient son souffle lors de chaque coup.
Bon, faut aussi faire attention aux balles des joueuses, y a une dame qui s'en est pris une sur la tte et a fait assez mal, j'ai entendu 3 fois crier "BALLE", la premire fois je connaissais pas et c'est quand j'ai vu la balle  la fin arriver dans le public aprs  tu prfres bien te protger...Les joueuses sont capables de faire des coups de plus de 200 m avec une prcision incroyable !  :8O: 

[Edit]
La balle avait atterri dans le public :

----------


## Nhaps

> Pice jointe 127046
> Ben c'est la premire fois que j'y vais, c'est pourtant  2mn  pied de chez moi, mais je pense que j'y retournerai car c'est finalement trs agrable de se promener sur le parcours et y a aussi une vrai motion quand tout le public retient son souffle lors de chaque coup.
> Bon, faut aussi faire attention aux balles des joueuses, y a une dame qui s'en est pris une sur la tte et a fait assez mal, j'ai entendu 3 fois crier "BALLE", la premire fois je connaissais pas et c'est quand j'ai vu la balle  la fin arriver dans le public aprs  tu prfres bien te protger...Les joueuses sont capables de faire des coups de plus de 200 m avec une prcision incroyable ! 
> 
> [Edit]
> La balle avait atterri dans le public :


Lol la balle n'a pas t considr OUT ? Sur la photo faut vraiment que la joueuse de se loupe vraiment pas, car recevoir une balle a bout portant ca doit tre horrible  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Lol la balle n'a pas t considr OUT ?


Non, et en plein dans la tribune vip, c'est arriv 3 fois, fallait voir la gueule du gars de la scurit, il a du s'employer  3 reprises de dplacer les gens, enlever les chaises, les remettre, un gros bordel... ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Juste pour donner mon avis sur ce bijoutier, je pense qu'il a agi sur le coup de la colre mais aussi pour tenter de rcuprer son bien, c'est trs comprhensible mais on a quand mme une justice avec des lois en France (le far-west c'est ailleurs et je n'aimerai pas y habiter), je fais donc confiance en notre justice afin de voir si la lgitime dfense est plaidable dans ce dossier.

----------


## rothen

> . Je ne sais pas autour de vous, mais autour de moi, les gens ont vraiment l'impression que les voyous et criminels peuvent agir en toute impunit et que les seuls inquits sont les "honntes gens" dont le seul tort est de rouler un petit peu trop vite ou en ayant bu un petit peu...
> 
>  .


tout  fait  ::ccool::  il y a un reel ras le bol ..surtout en ce mois de septembre o en plus on est ponctionn  mort ..je sais plus qui l'avait mis , mais c'est vrai ..dur , dur de vivre bien en tant honnete  ::?: 




> @iper : Merci pour ces nouvelles photo, du coup j'ai trouv : golf fminin Master d'Evian


MDR ..bon ,alors Laurent je t'ai flicit pour rien ...visiblement c'est pas toi qui a eu la coupe  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> MDR ..bon ,alors Laurent je t'ai flicit pour rien ...visiblement c'est pas toi qui a eu la coupe


J'aime bien comme tu te moques de moi... ::mouarf::  Ma vengeance sera terrible ! :;):

----------


## giragu03

> J'aime bien comme tu te moques de moi... Ma vengeance sera terrible !


Comme si tu pouvais gagner autre chose que des concours de tricot !!  ::aie:: 
Je pense que des manifestations comme a t'auraient bien plu :
http://www.paulette-magazine.com/fr/...os-dessous/673

----------


## Auteur

L'hiver approche il est temps de se remettre au tricot effectivement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Et c'est reparti... ::calim2:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> en ce qui concerne mon coup de gueule concernant le bijoutier de Nice je suis bien contente du soutien qu'il reoit ...faut arrter de punir les gens qui bossent ...et sanctionner plus les vrais dlinquants ..


Pour moi, une personne qui tire dans la rue, risquant de blesser ou tuer un passant innocent est un dlinquant (quelles que soit les circonstances attnuantes du geste :p). Tu n'es pas d'accord ?

----------


## rothen

> Pour moi, une personne qui tire dans la rue, risquant de blesser ou tuer un passant innocent est un dlinquant (quelles que soit les circonstances attnuantes du geste :p). Tu n'es pas d'accord ?


Prsent comme a je suis d'accord avec toi  :;):  ..mais si certains en arrivent  cette extrmit c'est qu'ils sont vraiment  bout ...quand tu vois que tu bosses comme un malade ...que tu payes de plus en plus de charges ...que tu as du mal  t'en sortir ...et qu'on vient plusieurs fois t'agresser , te tabasser , te voler ...qu'en plus quand on les arrete ils sont souvent dehors avant que les papiers soient finis ...moi je comprends ...faut mettre un frein  ce genre de chose , car c'est de pire en pire ...bientt ils ne risqueront plus rien ..
Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a vu le mail qui tourne sur internet avec le film comparatif entre un dtenu en prison ...avec toutes les commodits ...et le sjour d'un vieux en maison de retraite qui lui a du vendre sa maison pour pouvoir payer .c'est rvoltant ...je veux bien qu'il y ai des aides ..mais  mon avis un travail serait mieux pour eux qu'internet ou une salle de sport ..ils y prendraient peut-tre gout  :;): 




> J'aime bien comme tu te moques de moi... Ma vengeance sera terrible !


ah super ...j'attends avec impatience  ::yaisse:: 




> Je pense que des manifestations comme a t'auraient bien plu :
> http://www.paulette-magazine.com/fr/...os-dessous/673


merci pour le lien Guillaume ...mais zut , c'est trop tard pour lescours de dessin ...avec modle vivant ..masculin pour une fois  ::ccool:: , ca change , d'habitude c'est toujours des femmes  ::?: 




> L'hiver approche il est temps de se remettre au tricot effectivement


tout  fait ...alors , vous allez lui trouver quoi comme modle  lui faire faire ...pas trop couvrant ...j'ai toujours trop chaud  ::wow::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a vu le mail qui tourne sur internet avec le film comparatif entre un *dtenu en prison ...avec toutes les commodits ...et le sjour d'un vieux en maison de retraite* qui lui a du vendre sa maison pour pouvoir payer .c'est rvoltant


Heu je crois que l il faut arrter.  ::roll:: 

D'une part, il ne faut jamis croire ce genre de mail, c'est souvent voire toujours du hoax.

D'autre part, je rappelle que la France est rgulirement pointe du doigt pour l'tat de certaines de ses prisons entrainant des conditions dplorables de logement des dtenus.

Alors dire que les dlinquant sont logs dans des 5 toiles avec tout le confort moderne, faut arrter de dconner l.  ::?:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour ajouter aux propos de Deadpool, je suis les blogs de deux avocats : www.maitre-eolas.fr et www.maitremo.fr (le deuxime a d'ailleurs sorti un livre "Au Gut-Apens" reprenant les billets de son blog, je vous conseille de lire au moins l'un des deux  :;):  )

Je les suis aussi sur twitter et ils ont plusieurs fois posts des photos qu'ils ont prises de cellules de prisons et de garde  vue... Ca ne donne pas trop envie d'y aller...  :;):

----------


## Lady

Je suits le blog de maitre mo aussi ... En plus comme il est du barreau de Lille c'est des affaires du coin qu'il dcrit en gnral. 
Par contre ne pas lire son blog quand on est dans un jour de dpression. Certaines histoires m'ont fait pleurer !!Mais a donne  rflchir sur l'tre humain ...

----------


## sevyc64

> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a vu le mail qui tourne sur internet avec le film comparatif entre un dtenu en prison ...avec toutes les commodits ...et le sjour d'un vieux en maison de retraite qui lui a du vendre sa maison pour pouvoir payer .


Ah il est certain que vivre 23h/24  6 ou 8 dans 9m faisant office de douche, chiotte  la turque, et dortoir, le tout sans aucune intimit, c'est de la vie de palace.

Celui qui a lancer ce genre de mail ferait d'aller y faire un sjour en taule pour comprendre ce que c'est.

Pour le bijoutier de Nice, on peut comprendre le contexte, on peut comprendre lexaspration, mais merde il a tirer volontairement et dlibrment et semble-t-il avec l'intention de tuer. Donc aucune excuse pour son acte.

Et puis le gamin, il est mort. C'est pas mort qu'il va payer de ses actes. L ou il est, il en a rien  foutre de ce qui se passe, sa dette il ne la paiera jamais.
C'est pas en la tuant *(volontairement, j'entends)* que l'on sanctionne une personne, la tuer c'est juste se faire plaisir  son propre go, c'est assouvir sa propre vengeance, c'est  dire finalement ne pas valoir plus que celui que l'on tue.

----------


## gangsoleil

> mais si certains en arrivent  cette extrmit c'est qu'ils sont vraiment  bout ...


Ce n'est en aucun cas une excuse.



> quand tu vois que tu bosses comme un malade ...que tu payes de plus en plus de charges ...que tu as du mal  t'en sortir ...et qu'on vient plusieurs fois t'agresser , te tabasser , te voler ...qu'en plus quand on les arrete ils sont souvent dehors avant que les papiers soient finis ...moi je comprends ...faut mettre un frein  ce genre de chose , car c'est de pire en pire ...bientt ils ne risqueront plus rien ..


Et meme si c'etait vrai, tu prones quoi ? Des milices armees qui tirent sur tout ce qui bouge ? Si tu as envie de ca, va vivre aux Etats-Unis dans les residences surveillees, ca correspond parfaitement. Sinon, on peut aussi essayer de vivre ensemble, en se posant les bonnes questions, et en ayant confiance dans la justice. Peut-etre qu'il faut reformer cette derniere, lui accorder plus de moyens, mais en aucun cas se faire justice soi-meme en abattant froidement une personne n'est acceptable.




> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a vu le mail qui tourne sur internet avec le film comparatif entre un dtenu en prison ...avec toutes les commodits ...et le sjour d'un vieux en maison de retraite qui lui a du vendre sa maison pour pouvoir payer .c'est rvoltant ...je veux bien qu'il y ai des aides ..mais  mon avis un travail serait mieux pour eux qu'internet ou une salle de sport ..ils y prendraient peut-tre gout


Arrete de croire tout ce que tu lis sur le net, et renseigne-toi sur ce que tu lis. Croise les sources. Va par exemple lire les rapports sur les prisons (Amnesty international je crois). Demande-toi pourquoi il y a des "cours" d'internet pour les prisonniers : pour essayer de leur montrer ce qu'il se passe dehors et comment ca se passera lorsqu'ils sortiront, ou bien pour qu'ils puissent trainer sur des sites toute la journee (ah bah non, ils passent 23h/24 dans leur cellule) ? A moins bien sur que tu ne sois pour l'enfermement systematique et definitif de tous les delinquants, auquel cas pas besoin de leur apprendre comment ca se passe dans la vraie vie ?

Oui, bien sur, lorsque Tapie etait en prison, il a eu des conditions qui etaient surement moins penibles que certaines personnes agees en maison de retraite. Mais ne generalise pas.

----------


## ManusDei

> Prsent comme a je suis d'accord avec toi  ..mais si certains en arrivent  cette extrmit c'est qu'ils sont vraiment  bout ...


Ah mais je comprend bien pourquoi il l'a fait, son action est comprhensible, mme si pour moi elle est inacceptable.

J'ai vu/lu/entendu ces derniers jours des gens qui le prsentaient comme un hros, en oubliant qu'il a tu quelqu'un, et fait courir un risque  de simples passants. Oui, le gars l'a menac et braqu d'abord, mais la dfense "c'est pas moi qui ait commenc", a fait maternelle (et si il avait tu un passant, je ne suis pas certain que la raction aujourd'hui serait la mme).

En exagrant (et pour faire chier, surtout  ::D: ), je dirais mme qu'entre le braqueur et le bijoutier, il y en a un des deux qui a montr qu'il tait capable de tirer avec une arme  feu sur la voie publique (et de tuer). Lequel est le plus dangereux pour la socit, celui qui tire ou celui qui ne tire pas ?

Edit : http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/prison-de-nancy
C'est a le mail sur la prison et les retraits ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Et meme si c'etait vrai, tu prones quoi ? Des milices armees qui tirent sur tout ce qui bouge ? Si tu as envie de ca, va vivre aux Etats-Unis dans les residences surveillees,


Pas besoin d'aller si loin.

"Revient Lon, on a les mmes  la maison !!!" Marseille en loccurrence, le Chicago franais

----------


## lper

Chacun son opinion mais il y a des faits :

-> deux hommes arms ont braqu une bijouterie et agress un bijoutier
-> les deux hommes se sont enfui avec le butin
-> le bijoutier a tir  trois reprises sur eux et tu l'un d'entre eux 

Mais avant de juger, il y a une enqute pour dterminer les circonstances exactes, par exemple si il y avait intention de tuer ou juste de rcuprer son bien, le montant du butin, l'agression faite par les braqueurs et donc si il y avait lgitime dfense, ainsi que les tmoignages  entendre.

----------


## Nhaps

Mais si un mec vous braque, vous menace de vous tuer. Qu'il se barre et qu'on vous donne une arme.

Perso moi je tire pour larrter, aprs si a le tue tant pis, au moins je sais que le 'dmon' qu'il est devenu pour moi ne viendra pas me hanter.

C'est facile de faire les moralisateurs quand on a pas vcu la situation. Mme moi je me trompe peut tre sur se que j'aurai fait, entre vouloir/penser et faire/agir il y a un gap.

Juger a, c'est compliqu et c'est d'ailleurs un mtier que, sauf erreur de ma part, vous n'exercez pas.


edit : aprs relecture, j'en sais absolument rien de comment j'aurai ragit =D

----------


## giragu03

Sur cet vnement, on a un commerant qui prend des coups et se fait dvaliser. On peut comprendre que, par colre et/ou dans le but de rcuprer son bien, il se rende dans son arrire-boutique chercher une arme et qu'il tire sur ses agresseurs en pleine rue. On peut le comprendre (c'est mme quelque chose que je comprends parfaitement), mais a ne l'excuse pas pour autant et n'en fait pas un hros.
Qu'aurait-on pens si un passant avait t touch par une balle perdue ? 
J'avais entendu (mais comme on entend un peu tout et son contraire sur ce sujet...) que son arme tait dtenue illgalement (voire mme qu'elle tait tout bonnement interdite d'utilisation sur le territoire franais). Que penser de a galement ?
J'avais entendu (mais comme on entend un peu tout et son contraire sur ce sujet, je me rpte) qu'il avait t militaire et qu'il tait habitu au maniement des armes. Comment expliquer dans ce cas qu'il ait tir sur les voleurs et non dans les roues du scooter ?



> Peut-etre qu'il faut reformer cette derniere, lui accorder plus de moyens, mais en aucun cas se faire justice soi-meme en abattant froidement une personne n'est acceptable.


Comme je l'ai dj crit un peu plus haut, j'espre que cet vnement amnera les autorits  se poser des questions sur le fonctionnement de la justice et sur le "sentiment d'inscurit" croissant (j'insiste sur "sentiment" car il parait que l'inscurit diminue) et surtout (parce que les questions on se le pose... surtout quand il y a une chance lectorale) agir pour rduire ce "sentiment d'inscurit".

----------


## Auteur

> tout  fait ...alors , vous allez lui trouver quoi comme modle  lui faire faire ...pas trop couvrant ...j'ai toujours trop chaud


une charpe ? Ce n'est pas trs couvrant  ::whistle::

----------


## giragu03

> tout  fait ...alors , vous allez lui trouver quoi comme modle  lui faire faire ...pas trop couvrant ...j'ai toujours trop chaud


Un bracelet anti-transpirant. Pour quelqu'un qui a toujours chaud, ce sera bien. Et puis, ce n'est pas trs couvrant  ::aie::  (en tous cas, moins qu'une charpe)

----------


## rothen

Vous lire m'a bien conforte dans mon ide de jamais me lancer dans la politique ...j'ai bien fait de ne jamais accepter , je n'aurai pas support c'est sr  ::calim2:: 

Par contre ,je n'ai rien contre les rsidences surveilles , c'est d'ailleurs ce que je vise ...il y en a de plus en plus en France ..j'y serai en scurit ..et vue mes ractions ..ca m'vitera de finir en prison  ::mouarf:: 

Je ne sais pas combien d'entre vous ont dj t agress ou cambriol ..je ne vous le souhaite pas ...mais ce jour l , vous verrez ,certains auront une autre vision des choses ...et vous penserez  cette conversation    :;):  ...

bon , par contre on va abandonner les sujets brulants ..pas envie qu'on se divise pour ce genre de choses ...

 Allez  Auteur et Guillaume , vous avez raison ..on va rester au tricot   ::ccool:: 

l'charpe et le bracelet  c'est trop facile  faire  ...trouvez quelque chose d'un peu plus compliqu  Laurent  ::mouarf:: 

J'ai des choses importantes  faire les 2 prochains jours , pas sre de pouvoir tre un peu avec vous  :;):  ...profitez en pour trouver un sujet sympa ...qui a une ide ??

----------


## Auteur

> Allez  Auteur et Guillaume , vous avez raison ..on va rester au tricot  
> 
> l'charpe et le bracelet  c'est trop facile  faire  ...trouvez quelque chose d'un peu plus compliqu  Laurent


Faut savoir ce que tu veux... tu as dit un truc pas trop couvrant. Il ne peut pas faire un pull  ::aie:: 




> J'ai des choses importantes  faire les 2 prochains jours , pas sre de pouvoir tre un peu avec vous  ...profitez en pour trouver un sujet sympa ...qui a une ide ??


le tricot ?

----------


## giragu03

> Faut savoir ce que tu veux... tu as dit un truc pas trop couvrant. Il ne peut pas faire un pull


Un bonnet ? Pas trop couvrant non plus et un petit peu plus compliqu. Du fait de la forme, le nombre de mailles de chaque rang n'est pas le mme...



> le tricot ?


Le canevas ? Le crochet ? Le point de croix ? (on peut voir un petit peu plus large que de se limiter au tricot)

----------


## sevyc64

> Un papa va coucher sa petite fille de trois ans. Il lui raconte une histoire et coute ses prires :
> - Protge ma maman, mon papa, ma grand-mre et au revoir grand-pre.
> Le lendemain le grand-pre meurt
> Le pre se dit que c'est une trange concidence.
> 
> Quelques mois plus tard, le pre couche sa fille et coute ses prires :
> - Protge ma maman, mon papa, et au revoir grand-mre.
> Le lendemain, la grand-mre meurt. Le pre abasourdis se dit que sa fille est en contact avec l'au del.
> 
> ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour revenir sur la qualit des prisons, j'ai vu a hier soir et j'ai pens  ce sujet : https://twitter.com/VivreSaPrison/st...640001/photo/1

----------


## Lady

Pour le tricot je propose un sac a mains (l pour le coup a couvre pas du tout)

----------


## Nhaps

Sinon un truc qu'on peut enfiler sur un membre pas trop gros. Une chaussette par exemple, pour avoir les pieds bien au chaud.

----------


## giragu03

> Pour le tricot je propose un sac a mains (l pour le coup a couvre pas du tout)


Mais, ce n'est pas forcment difficile. Tu peux assez bien faire un rectangle de laine que tu replies en deux (le pli faisant le fond de ton sac). Tu couds les deux bords. Ensuite tu peux te faire des anses en faisant des rectangles trs allongs que tu couds (ou mme tu peux faire les anses avec un tricotin puis les coudre...)



> Sinon un truc qu'on peut enfiler sur un membre pas trop gros. Une chaussette par exemple, pour avoir les pieds bien au chaud.


a, je saurais moins m'y prendre.

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par Nhaps
> 
> 
> Sinon un truc qu'on peut enfiler sur un membre pas trop gros. Une chaussette par exemple, pour avoir les pieds bien au chaud.
> 
> 
> a, je saurais moins m'y prendre.


Ben c'est comme un bonnet mais en moins large et en plus long.

----------


## giragu03

> Ben c'est comme un bonnet mais en moins large et en plus long.


Soit ce sont tes bonnets qui ont une drle de tte, soit tes chaussettes  :8O:  (et si je devais faire un bonnet, je ne saurais pas forcment trop comment m'y prendre non plus...)

----------


## Cheetor

Un bonnet en forme de chaussettes, c'est une coiffure pour un schtroumpfs.

Sinon ce soir, vacances (enfin).

----------


## sevyc64

> Un bonnet en forme de chaussettes, c'est une coiffure pour un schtroumpfs.


Ou pour Marje Simpson  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Au Canada pour la promotion du festival de l'opra, un piano un peu particulier a t construit. Je vous laisse le dcouvrir :

----------


## giragu03

> Au Canada pour la promotion du festival de l'opra, un piano un peu particulier a t construit. Je vous laisse le dcouvrir :
> Le piano vivant / Living Piano - YouTube


Comme dirait Oblix, "ils sont fous ces Canadiens"...

Plus srieusement, si a peut inciter des gens  dcouvrir l'opra (personnellement, je prfre l'apro...), c'est une bonne chose.

Je ne suis all qu'une fois  l'opra (invit par la rgion, dans le cadre de l'opration Lycens  l'opra) et j'en garde un bon souvenir (par contre, je n'ai jamais pris l'initiative d'y retourner par la suite, donc je ne sais pas si l'opration a t un succs...). On tait juste au dessus de la fosse d'orchestre donc c'tait super pour voir la scne (mais moins pratique pour lire le surtitrage qui tait juste au dessus de nous).

C'tait Boris Godounov (pas cette mise en scne, ni avec ces artistes) :


Niveau dcoration, je ne me souviens que d'un grand escalier central et qu'elle tait assez sobre (certains avaient d'ailleurs siffl cela  la fin de l'opra).

----------


## gangsoleil

> Plus srieusement, si a peut inciter des gens  dcouvrir l'opra (personnellement, je prfre l'apro...), c'est une bonne chose.


Le seul probleme de l'Opera, c'est le prix des places.

----------


## lper

> Le seul probleme de l'Opera, c'est le prix des places.


Et la musique, enfin pour moi... ::?:

----------


## giragu03

> Le seul probleme de l'Opera, c'est le prix des places.


Certes... Mais compar  certains concerts, on est dans le mme ordre de grandeur (voire compar  certains artistes, l'opra arrive  tre bon march).
Exemple concret :
 - Opra de Lyon, hier aprs-midi, "Les noces de Figaro", places en catgorie A (les meilleures)  78. Si tu prends les places en catgorie E (les plus mauvaises), elles sont  13 ( ce prix-l, tu ne vois pas forcment toute la scne donc c'est un peu nul...).
 - Halle Tony Garnier de Lyon, samedi soir, Mylne Farmer "Timeless 2013", places en catgorie 4 (debout dans la fosse)  65. Si tu prends mardi soir, en catgorie 1 (les meilleures donc, il n'y en a plus de dispo pour samedi, mais j'imagine que c'tait le mme prix)  140.
Dans cet exemple, les places en catgorie B pour l'opra (58) sont encore moins chres que les places dans la fosse pour le concert. Donc, je ne pense pas que le prix soit vraiment un problme si les gens sont intresss par le programme.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

J'ai pass un WE d'enfer ...euh oui c'est sr , quand ca commence le jeudi , finit le lundi ..qu'on fait pleins de lieux et de choses diffrentes c'est normal qu'on  soit lessive  ::wow:: 




> Au Canada pour la promotion du festival de l'opra, un piano un peu particulier a t construit. Je vous laisse le dcouvrir :
> Le piano vivant / Living Piano - YouTube


J'ai ador ton piano Auteur , je trouve a vraiment super  ::ccool:: ...mais j'ai pas trouv que  faisait opra .. vous si ???




> Le seul probleme de l'Opera, c'est le prix des places.


comme l'a dit Guillaume le prix des places en concert dpasse largement celui d'un opra ..mais faut aimer  ::mouarf:: 




> Et la musique, enfin pour moi...


moi je serais tout  fait de ton avis Laurent ...je crois mme que j'y suis allergique ..oui , je sais ..j'ai pas de gout pour les belles choses  ::fou:: 

d'ailleurs ce WE moi j'ai prfr la musique de a  ::aie::  



beaucoup plus harmonieux  mon gout ...mais j'assume mon manque de culture  ::yaisse::  ...

J'ai aussi t dans ce caf 



quelqu'un peut trouver le village ??

et j'ai vu normment de ces petites choses l 



je parle des petits points blancs bruns ..il parait que beaucoup de monde se dplace pour en cueillir  :;):  

oui , je sais on voit pas bien  ::mouarf::  ..mais quelqu'un a une ide ??

----------


## ManusDei

> quelqu'un peut trouver le village ??


Vagney dans les Vosges.

----------


## lper

Coucou, ::zoubi:: 
a ne serait pas des psylos ? ::aie:: 

sympa le nom du bar !  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> coucou les tous 
> 
> J'ai pass un WE d'enfer ...euh oui c'est sr , quand ca commence le jeudi , finit le lundi ..qu'on fait pleins de lieux et de choses diffrentes c'est normal qu'on  soit lessive


a dpend des diffrentes choses que tu fais. Si tu enchaines sieste, massage, bronzette, spa... Tu peux bien avoir fait plein de choses diffrentes, ce n'est pas forcment fatiguant  ::aie:: 




> J'ai ador ton piano Auteur , je trouve a vraiment super ...mais j'ai pas trouv que  faisait opra .. vous si ???


a finit juste par un extrait de Carmen...


Avant on a un extrait des Contes d'Hoffmann d'Offenbach





> comme l'a dit Guillaume le prix des places en concert dpasse largement celui d'un opra ..mais faut aimer 
> 
> 
> moi je serais tout  fait de ton avis Laurent ...je crois mme que j'y suis allergique ..oui , je sais ..j'ai pas de gout pour les belles choses


J'ai vraiment du mal avec les opras qui sont trop techniques, au point qu'on arrive  avoir besoin d'un sous-titrage mme pour du Franais tellement les variations de notes gnent la comprhension. Par contre, il y en a que je trouve trs agrables (il m'arrivait d'en regarder sur Arte... Maintenant, je n'ai plus de TV donc le problme est rgl...)



> d'ailleurs ce WE moi j'ai prfr la musique de a  
> 
> 
> 
> beaucoup plus harmonieux  mon gout ...mais j'assume mon manque de culture  ...


Je serais plus insensible  ce genre de musique...





> J'ai aussi t dans ce caf 
> 
> 
> 
> quelqu'un peut trouver le village ??


https://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&ll...306.3,,0,-0.35
Donc ManusDei semble avoir raison...



> et j'ai vu normment de ces petites choses l 
> 
> 
> 
> je parle des petits points blancs bruns ..il parait que beaucoup de monde se dplace pour en cueillir  
> 
> oui , je sais on voit pas bien  ..mais quelqu'un a une ide ??


Des champignons  ::aie:: 
Pluteus brunneoradiatus ? http://forums.champis.net/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10798

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

dborde en ce moment ..j'avance dans rien....ca doit tre l'age  ::mouarf:: 




> a finit juste par un extrait de Carmen...
> 
> Avant on a un extrait des Contes d'Hoffmann d'Offenbach


ben peut-tre qu'avec le piano humain ca m'a moins corch les oreilles  :;):  ..je sais , je sais pas ce qui est beau  ::aie:: 




> Vagney dans les Vosges.


tout  fait ..super  ::ccool:: 




> a ne serait pas des psylos ?
> 
>  je suis alle voir sur internet , je connaissais pas le nom ..t'as raison c'est bien a  ..
> 
> en lisant cet article 
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai mieux compris pourquoi mes cops m'ont interdit d'en ramener 
> ...


oui , c'est en souvenir de ce film 



quelqu'un l'a vu ??

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> dborde en ce moment ..j'avance dans rien....ca doit tre l'age 
> 
> 
> 
> ben peut-tre qu'avec le piano humain ca m'a moins corch les oreilles


Aprs les CD "Je n 'aime pas le classique mais a j'aime bien", "Je n'aime pas l'opra mais a j'aime bien" par Rothen  ::aie:: 



> ..je sais , je sais pas ce qui est beau


L'opra n'est pas forcment quelque chose de trs accessible (je t'avoue que pour Boris Godounov, si on n'avait pas eu une prsentation avant, avec toutes les choses  remarquer, j'aurais loup pas mal de choses). Et je pense que mes critres pour apprcier un opra ne sont pas les critres standards de beaut que les spcialistes utilisent. Si on prend l'exemple de l'extrait de Carmen, on est  la limite de ce que j'apprcie : il y a des variations de voix qui rendent parfois difficile la comprhension (heureusement c'est juste sur les mots "l'amour" qui sont de plus rpts), alors que ce sont des passages assez techniques.



> tout  fait ..super 
> 
> 
> 
> oui , c'est en souvenir de ce film 
> 
> 
> 
> quelqu'un l'a vu ??


Merci, il me semblait qu'il y avait une rfrence cinmatographique, mais je n'avais pas eu ide que le nom du bar aurait pu tre le titre du film  ::aie::  (j'tais plus  chercher le nom du bar dans des films comme "Les vieux de la vieille", alors que c'est vrai que c'est un film connu). Par contre, je ne l'ai jamais vu.

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par lper
> 
> 
> a ne serait pas des psylos ?
> je suis alle voir sur internet , je connaissais pas le nom ..t'as raison c'est bien a  ..
> 
>  en lisant cet article 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben en fait c'est connu, mme de ceux qui n'ont jamais test.

Y'en a mme qui en ont fait des chansons...  ::P: 
Billy ze Kick et les gamins en folie "mangez-moi" - YouTube

----------


## rothen

> Par contre, je ne l'ai jamais vu.


Si tu peux le voir je te le conseille , les autres je sais pas , mais moi j'avais bien aim  :;):  Bon , c'est peut-tre aussi parce que je connais l'endroit 





> Ben en fait c'est connu, mme de ceux qui n'ont jamais test.
> 
> Y'en a mme qui en ont fait des chansons...


ah c'est marrant , je connaissais la chanson mais pas les psylos , comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours 

oui , en fait l je connais que le nom ..pas eu le droit de tester  ::mouarf:: 

je remets l'article d'hier , j'ai vu qu'il n'tait pas pass ..de plus en plus de mal avec ma connection internet elle plante de plus en plus souvent et je suis oblige de recommencer  ::?: 



Sinon j'ai vu ca dans ma serre 



c'est une plante qui n'a pas fleuri depuis 4 ans et j'ai failli la jeter au dernier dbarras ...du coup je veux lui donner une chance de faire sa fleur ...c'est une plante trs particulire , dj quand on la voit 



un petit pot , une grande tige et la fleur qui pousse sur une feuille ...

en plus elle ne fleurit qu'une nuit ..vous dis pas pour la voir surtout si c'est un WE ..mais elle est magnifique et norme par rapport au pot ..qui fait environ 5 cms 

 

je sais comment elle s'appelle , c'est la Dama de Noche ..j'ai trouv des  photos mais aucun renseignement en Franais sur elle ..si vous pouviez me trouver des liens car j'aimerai bien la reussir ...

Quand elle a fleurie il y a 4 ans mon mari tait encore vivant , c'est lui qui s'occupait de ses plantes , surtout orchides et la serre tait chauffe et humidifie ..l j'ai donn les orchides et tout arret alors je sais pas quoi faire ..elle a besoin de quoi ? je dois la mouiller , la mettre au chaud , l laisser o elle est ? 

qui va pouvoir m'aider ?? ca serait top si on arrivait  la faire fleurir non ??

----------


## giragu03

> Si tu peux le voir je te le conseille , les autres je sais pas , mais moi j'avais bien aim  Bon , c'est peut-tre aussi parce que je connais l'endroit


Il va falloir que je cherche a... Bourvil, j'aime en gnral bien les films o il joue, donc je devrais aimer  ::): . Et vu le duo, vu le synopsis que j'ai lu, je pense que a peut tre pas mal du tout (et surtout je les vois bien chacun dans leur rle...).




> Sinon j'ai vu ca dans ma serre 
> 
> 
> 
> c'est une plante qui n'a pas fleuri depuis 4 ans et j'ai failli la jeter au dernier dbarras ...du coup je veux lui donner une chance de faire sa fleur ...c'est une plante trs particulire , dj quand on la voit 
> 
> 
> 
> un petit pot , une grande tige et la fleur qui pousse sur une feuille ...
> ...


Je te donne un lien en Franais :
http://www.homejardin.com/jasmin_de_...nocturnum.html
Si tu veux des infos en Franais, il faut chercher "Jasmin de nuit" ou "Galant de nuit".

----------


## rothen

> Je te donne un lien en Franais :
> http://www.homejardin.com/jasmin_de_...nocturnum.html
> Si tu veux des infos en Franais, il faut chercher "Jasmin de nuit" ou "Galant de nuit".


 ben non , c'est pas ca ..ce que tu m'as donn c'est le jasmin de nuit ..c'est pas du tout la mme fleur  ::?:

----------


## giragu03

> ben non , c'est pas ca ..ce que tu m'as donn c'est le jasmin de nuit ..c'est pas du tout la mme fleur


Euh... Tous les liens "Dama de noche" que j'avais trouvs faisaient rfrence au nom latin _Cestrum nocturnum_ qui est donc le jasmin de nuit.

L, je viens d'en trouver un qui fait rfrence  _Epiphyllum oxypetalum_. Du coup, en cherchant un peu sur le nom latin, j'ai trouv a : http://gardenbreizh.org/forum/viewto...-cocooner.html et http://www.forum-jardins.com/t7281-e...lum-oxypetalum

Est-ce que a correspond mieux  ta bte ?

----------


## rothen

merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  ..c'est tout  fait   ::ccool:: 

j'ai ador dcouvrir plein de chose sur cette plante ...j'espre pas louper sa floraison ...mais je vais pas pouvoir passer toutes les nuits debout lol

----------


## giragu03

> merci Guillaume  ..c'est tout  fait  
> 
> j'ai ador dcouvrir plein de chose sur cette plante ...j'espre pas louper sa floraison ...mais je vais pas pouvoir passer toutes les nuits debout lol


Sur le premier lien (en fin de deuxime page), il y a une photo de la fleur en fin d'aprs-midi quand elle va clore dans la soire, ce qui te permettra de ne pas passer toutes les nuits debout (enfin, pas  cause de la fleur, parce qu' mon avis, il y a rgulirement des nuits o tu ne vas pas te coucher trs tt  ::mouarf:: )
Bonne journe.

----------


## lper

> d'o tu connais ca toi  ...t'as essay ???


Non car je suis un peu comme Obelix pour la potion magique... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Non car je suis un peu comme Obelix pour la potion magique...


Tu es tomb dedans quand tu tais petit ?
Tu n'as plus le droit d'en consommer de nouveau au risque de te transformer en granit et de redevenir enfant (cf. La galre d'Oblix) ?
Tu peux en prendre en trs petite quantit (comme dans le film d'animation "Astrix et Cloptre", je ne me souviens plus si dans la BD Oblix a droit  sa petite goutte de potion dans la pyramide) ?
Autre cas qui ne m'est pas venu en tte ?

Du coup, parler d'Astrix m'a donn envie de cuisiner  ::aie::  (en esprant que a correspond bien et que le son est potable, toujours pas remis la main sur mes oreillettes... va falloir que je songe  investir) :

----------


## lper

> Tu es tomb dedans quand tu tais petit ?


a doit tre a en effet, mes parents ont du me cacher la vrit... ::mouarf:: 
T'es incollable sur Asterix ! :8O:  ::ccool:: 
Sans tricher, es-tu capable de trouver qui et dans quel album un des personnages fait un rgime ?  :;):

----------


## Lung

> Sans tricher, es-tu capable de trouver qui et dans quel album un des personnages fait un rgime ?


Abraracourcix dans Le bouclier arverne.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

Aprs les Tintinophile, voici Lung, l'Asterixophile  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Abraracourcix dans Le bouclier arverne.


 ::ccool:: 
http://www.asterix.com/la-collection...r-arverne.html

Je me suis risqu au quiz, rsultat 8 / 20... ::(:

----------


## Nhaps

> http://www.asterix.com/la-collection...r-arverne.html
> 
> Je me suis risqu au quiz, rsultat 8 / 20...


7...

----------


## gangsoleil

> Je me suis risqu au quiz, rsultat 8 / 20...


15/20 en 97 secondes  ::D: 

Oui, il parait que j'aime bien la BD

Et le pire, c'est que j'ai pas un des albums d'Asterix (mais il est vrai que je les connais a peu pres tous par coeur).

----------


## Lady

7 .. bon en mme temps a correspond  ceux que je savais a peu prt resituer dans les albums donc logique.

----------


## giragu03

> http://www.asterix.com/la-collection...r-arverne.html
> 
> Je me suis risqu au quiz, rsultat 8 / 20...


Pas eu le temps pour la rponse pour le rgime (je viens juste de voir la question...), mais c'tait assez facile. D'ailleurs, c'est assez amusant lorsque l'aubergiste auvergnat dcrit Abraracourcix et qu'il arrive (aprs son rgime), Astrix et Oblix sont abasourdis, alors que l'aubergiste dit "Il n'a pas tellement chang"  ::aie:: .
a finit par un banquet, comme  l'accoutume, et tout le monde est l sauf une personne. On s'attend alors  voir Assurancetourix pendu et billonn, mais on le voit  table. Et aprs, on a une vignette sur l'extrieur de la hutte d'Abraracourcix et en entend une dispute (Bonemine refusant de laisser aller Abraracourcix).
Pour le test, j'ai fait 15... Pas vident ds qu'on sort des Gaulois.
EDIT : je viens d'en refaire un, j'ai eu 16 en 74s.

----------


## Lung

> D'ailleurs, c'est assez amusant lorsque l'aubergiste auvergnat dcrit Abraracourcix et qu'il arrive (aprs son rgime), Astrix et Oblix sont abasourdis, alors que l'aubergiste dit "Il n'a pas tellement chang" .


Je crois qu'il dit mme qu'il a un peu grossi, alors qu'il est tout maigre.

----------


## rothen

Euh ...moi j'ai mme pas trouv le quiz  ::?: 

a vous tonne ?? ::mouarf:: 

bon avec ton lien Guillaume j'ai quand mme regarder quelques extraits de bandes dessines ..avant de tomber ...sur Mari Trini ...oui , je sais pas comment je me dbrouille avec internet ..pour toujours dvier comme a  ::mouarf3:: 

par contre je vois que beaucoup connaissent bien le sujet  ::ccool::

----------


## giragu03

> Euh ...moi j'ai mme pas trouv le quiz 
> 
> a vous tonne ??


Tu cliques sur le lien "quiz" que lper a mis ou si tu prfres clique ici. Ensuite sur la page qui s'affiche tu cliques sur "Jouer au Who's Who Gaulois".




> bon avec ton lien Guillaume j'ai quand mme regarder quelques extraits de bandes dessines ..avant de tomber ...sur Mari Trini ...oui , je sais pas comment je me dbrouille avec internet ..pour toujours dvier comme a


Pas de notre faute si tu prfres l'automne et le vin qu'il nous donne et le vent quand il tourne  l'amour...



> par contre je vois que beaucoup connaissent bien le sujet


Avec des textes comme a, comment ne pas connatre (je devrais essayer de draguer comme a, je risque d'avoir du succs  ::aie:: )



> Clo j'aime ton nez mignon
> J'aime aussi les champignons
> Et puis les saucisses
> Et le pain d'pices


Plus srieusement, mon pre avait commenc la collection, j'ai complt avec les derniers albums (il doit me manquer trois albums en tout, plus celui  sortir dans 23 jours)

Lung, maintenant que tu le dis, a doit tre a (a fait un moment que je ne les ai pas lus... et pour le moment ils sont chez ma mre).

EDIT : dans la collection (donc les albums numrots de 1  34), il m'en manque quatre (et je les ai tous lus...)

----------


## ManusDei

> http://www.asterix.com/la-collection...r-arverne.html
> 
> Je me suis risqu au quiz, rsultat 8 / 20...


12/20 en 123 secondes. Certains perso taient assez compliqus, il y en a des derniers albums ?

Edit : Si on refait le test, c'est pas forcment les mmes questions *_*

----------


## giragu03

> 12/20 en 123 secondes. Certains perso taient assez compliqus, il y en a des derniers albums ?


Il y en a un peu de tous les albums (enfin a dpend sur lesquels tu tombes, mais tu as aussi bien des personnages de "La rose et le glaive" ou de "Astrix et la rentre gauloise" que des personnages des premiers).



> Edit : Si on refait le test, c'est pas forcment les mmes questions *_*


Tout--fait, c'est pour a que j'ai ajout le 16/20 en "edit" parce que ce n'tait pas juste une progression par rapport au premier... Pour avoir refait plusieurs fois le quiz, je tourne gnralement  14-15...

Petit concours pour les fans, dans quel album apparat Idfix ?

----------


## Cheetor

Le tour de Gaule d'Astrix. Par contre, je ne sais plus dans quelle ville ils croisent Idfix. Caen peut-tre ?

----------


## giragu03

> Le tour de Gaule d'Astrix. Par contre, je ne sais plus dans quelle ville ils croisent Idfix. Caen peut-tre ?


Oui, pour l'album. Pour la ville, il me semble que c'est Lutce, mais il n'est remarqu par Oblix que dans l'une des toutes dernires vignettes, lors de leur retour au village.
Il sera baptis grce  un sondage dans Pilote et participera rellement aux aventures dans l'album suivant "Astrix et Cloptre".

----------


## Lung

> Oui, pour l'album. Pour la ville, il me semble que c'est Lutce,


C'est Lutce (devant le magasin).

----------


## Deadpool

Sympa le quiz!  ::): 




J'ai toute la collec' (sauf les tous derniers qui sont, avouons le, un peu moisis) mais il y a longtemps que je ne les ai pas lus.

Faut que je rvise.

----------


## Lung

> sauf les tous derniers qui sont, avouons le, un peu moisis


J'aurais dit beaucoup. N'est pas Goscinny qui veut !

----------


## giragu03

lper, tu ne bosserais pas avec tchize_ ? 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...e/#post7505891
 ::aie::  (moi je vois tricoter, je pense  toi)

----------


## lper

> lper, tu ne bosserais pas avec tchize_ ? 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...e/#post7505891


J'ai boss avec un belge une fois (avec l'accent), mais c'tait avant... ::aie:: 
Tu perds pas le nord Guillaume. ::mouarf:: 

C'est une tentative aussi de ta part  ce que Tchize intervienne sur le thread, Rothen serait contente de saluer un nouveau, tiens au fait elle a trouv le quiz la miss ? :;):

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai boss avec un belge une fois (avec l'accent), mais c'tait avant...


Et a t'a donn la frite ?  ::dehors:: 



> Tu perds pas le nord Guillaume.


a, c'est simple, il suffit de chercher les corons (puisqu'au nord, c'tait les corons). De nouveau  ::dehors:: 



> C'est une tentative aussi de ta part  ce que Tchize intervienne sur le thread, Rothen serait contente de saluer un nouveau, tiens au fait elle a trouv le quiz la miss ?


Aucune ide. Elle a peut-tre trouv des psilos et est toujours sous influence. Et cette fois, c'est pour de bon  ::dehors::

----------


## rothen

> Aucune ide. Elle a peut-tre trouv des psilos et est toujours sous influence. Et cette fois, c'est pour de bon


 Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

non , la miss n'est pas sous influence des psilos ...quoique  ::mouarf:: 

en fait j'ai eu de gros problmes de connection  ::cry::  ..avec un peu de chance c'est arrang 

alors  demain si tout va bien  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Aprs 13 jours sans activit,  j'ai bien cru que ce thread tait mort !
Il est mme arriv en 2me page !  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous !
> 
> non , la miss n'est pas sous influence des psilos ...quoique 
> 
> en fait j'ai eu de gros problmes de connection  ..avec un peu de chance c'est arrang 
> 
> alors  demain si tout va bien


Coucou Rothen !  ::zoubi:: 
Heureux de te revoir parmi nous.
Esprons que ce soit arrang.




> Aprs 13 jours sans activit,  j'ai bien cru que ce thread tait mort !
> Il est mme arriv en 2me page !


Moi aussi... Et comme j'avais le dernier message, je ne voulais pas faire de double post, juste dans le but de maintenir une activit sur le sujet.
Enfin, tel le phnix, le sujet renat de ses cendres  ::):  (faudrait peut-tre que j'arrte les psilos...  ::aie:: )
Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## rothen

> Coucou Rothen ! 
> Heureux de te revoir parmi nous.
> Esprons que ce soit arrang..


 meri  ::zoubi::  ...vous m'avez manqu  ::cry:: 

oui , me suis habitue  vous moi  :;): 

j'avais essay de poster plusieurs choses qui ne voulaient pas passer ::?:  ..l ca devrait aller ..

la premire je trouve trs positive 



vous en pensez quoi ?? 

la seconde 



vos rflexions la dessus ? 

bon ...on va voir s'il reste encore quelqu'un ou pas sur ce post  ::calim2::

----------


## lper

> meri  ...vous m'avez manqu


Coucou,
toi aussi tu nous a manqu !  ::zoubi:: 

Sinon, belle histoire pour ce sdf, son honntet est rcompense, pour ce qui est de la facture, je trouve que c'est trs dangereux ces portables.
Je pense que beaucoup comme moi ont du au moins une fois se faire avoir par une note sale. Par exemple, lorsque j'avais pris  l'poque un forfait chez orange avec la tl gratuite, je me suis retrouve avec une facture de 130 euros le premier mois car c'tait la connexion internet qui tait payante ! Je prfre me taire sur ce que je pense de la pratique de ces oprateurs  ::evilred::

----------


## giragu03

> meri  ...vous m'avez manqu 
> 
> oui , me suis habitue  vous moi 
> 
> j'avais essay de poster plusieurs choses qui ne voulaient pas passer ..l ca devrait aller ..
> 
> la premire je trouve trs positive 
> 
> 
> ...


Il y a deux choses  commenter. Tout d'abord l'attitude de ce SDF qui est juste exemplaire, sachant que nombre de personnes ayant moins besoin que lui de cet argent auraient gard le sac... Et le deuxime point, c'est la gnrosit des gens, mme si malheureusement, il faut un vnement du genre pour qu'ils ouvrent leur porte-feuille. Esprons que cela permettra  ce SDF de se relancer dans la vie. En tous cas, a redonne un peu d'optimisme au milieu de tous ces faits divers si ngatifs...



> la seconde 
> 
> 
> 
> vos rflexions la dessus ?


L pour le coup, il n'y a trop rien  dire pour SFR. Je trouve hallucinant plusieurs choses :
- tout d'abord quand on me prte quelque chose j'estime ne pas avoir le droit de le prter  mon tour (soit je demande l'autorisation de le faire  celui qui me le prte ou soit j'oriente la personne qui souhaite emprunter vers celle qui m'a prt).
- quand on me prte quelque chose, je fais attention  l'usage que j'en fais (j'en prends soin, je fais en sorte que mon utilisation ne cote rien  celui qui m'a prt l'objet...)
- en tant que grant d'entreprise, recevoir neuf mails d'un fournisseur m'alertant de dpenses excessives et ne pas ragir, a relve presque de la faute.
- prter du matriel d'une entreprise  quelqu'un qui n'a rien  avoir avec, c'est aussi limite je trouve.
Bref, je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut reprocher  SFR, puisqu'il a prvenu plusieurs fois le client. S'il avait coup le service, il aurait pu se le voir reproch. Par contre, les trois autres parties ne me semblent pas trs claires sur le coup...



> bon ...on va voir s'il reste encore quelqu'un ou pas sur ce post


Je suis toujours l...

----------


## Lung

> bon ...on va voir s'il reste encore quelqu'un ou pas sur ce post


Toujours l.




> Sinon, belle histoire pour ce sdf, son honntet est rcompense, pour ce qui est de la facture, je trouve que c'est trs dangereux ces portables.
> Je pense que beaucoup comme moi ont du au moins une fois se faire avoir par une note sale. Par exemple, lorsque j'avais pris  l'poque un forfait chez orange avec la tl gratuite, je me suis retrouve avec une facture de 130 euros le premier mois car c'tait la connexion internet qui tait payante ! Je prfre me taire sur ce que je pense de la pratique de ces oprateurs


+1

----------


## Lady

ici aussi !!

Pour le tlphone moi ce que je trouve pas normal c'est que les tlphones portables en sortie d'usine sont programm pour se connect tout seul au net... J'ai le problme avec le mien . Il crame mon forfait limit alors que je m'en sert mme pas pour aller sur le net ... J'adore <ironique> !

----------


## rothen

> Coucou,
> toi aussi tu nous a manqu ! 
>  merci Laurent  c'est sympa 
> Sinon, belle histoire pour ce sdf, son honntet est rcompense, pour ce qui est de la facture, je trouve que c'est trs dangereux ces portables.


tout  fait d'accord avec toi  ::ccool:: 



> l'attitude de ce SDF qui est juste exemplaire,   En tous cas, a redonne un peu d'optimisme au milieu de tous ces faits divers si ngatifs...
>  oui, tout  fait , c'est ce que j'ai pens ...c'est pour ca que j'ai voulu mettre ce fait divers 
>  quand on me prte quelque chose j'estime ne pas avoir le droit de le prter  mon tour (soit je demande l'autorisation de le faire  celui qui me le prte ou soit j'oriente la personne qui souhaite emprunter vers celle qui m'a prt).
>  - prter du matriel d'une entreprise  quelqu'un qui n'a rien  avoir avec, c'est aussi limite je trouve.
> 
>  oui ..j'ai pas compris non plus ..par contre comment peut-on arriver  une somme pareille , en peu de temps si j'ai bien compris 
>  Je suis toujours l...


et de 2  ::ccool:: 



> Toujours l.
> +1


et de 3  ::ccool:: 



> ici aussi !!
>  et de 4 ,Et 5 avec Nhaps ,  c'est bien le post n'est pas mort 
>   J'ai le problme avec le mien . Il crame mon forfait limit alors que je m'en sert mme pas pour aller sur le net ...


c'est peut-tre pas normal  ..si tu ne vas pas sur internet , tu devrais rester dans ton forfait ...il y a pas un rglage  faire dessus ??

----------


## Miistik

> Pour le tlphone moi ce que je trouve pas normal c'est que les tlphones portables en sortie d'usine sont programm pour se connect tout seul au net... J'ai le problme avec le mien . Il crame mon forfait limit alors que je m'en sert mme pas pour aller sur le net ... J'adore <ironique> !


Bonjour,

Je me permets de commenter.

En fait par dfaut pour appeler un numro, une connexion  Internet de type 3G, 3G+ ou 4G n'est pas ncessaire.
Maintenant, lorsque l'on appelle avec cette connexion active, l'oprateur peut faire transiter l'appel vers cette voie particulire (le rseau 2G "appel" est dissoci physiquement du rseau 3G et de mme pour le rseau 4G) afin de permettre une meilleure connexion au 2G pour les personnes ne possdant pas d'abonnements Internet.

Seule la connexion Internet (data) est dbite de vos forfaits respectifs.
Si vous ne surfez pas avec votre mobile-smartphone-Itruc, votre crdit data mensuel n'est pas impact.
Par contre, en cas d'activation de la data sur votre mobile, une floppitude d'applications peuvent se mettre  jour et l l'change est dbit.


Voil, pour la prcision.

PS : Je ne travaille pas chez un oprateur mais je "connais" comment fonctionne le systme.

----------


## Nhaps

Pas mal l'histoire du SDF, par contre j'aurai bien aim voir la raction des gens si c'est une personne de classe moyenne qui apporte le sac.

A mon avis, seulement un remerciement.

Personnellement, j'aurai apport l'argent  la police, j'aurai eu trop peur que les billets soient tracs ou un truc dans le genre  ::aie:: 

Pour le tlphone, mme quand je vais en Belgique je le met en mode avion, ou voir mme je lteins.

De tout de faon Rothen, je te l'ai dj dit, le post sera toujours vivant tant que ta photo ni sera pas.

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant le coup du tlphone, la grante est mal. 

Si la personne a qui elle a prter un tlphone de la socit, n'a absolument rien  voir avec cette socit, en gros si ce prt ne peut se justifier professionnellement, c'est clairement de l'abus de biens de la part de la grante.

SFR n'a rien  voir l dedans, d'autant plus s'ils ont fait leur boulot d'avertir, ils sont ddouans. La grante ne peut pas non plus se retourner contre son amie ou son fils, il s'agit, j'imagine d'un prt non contractuel, elle est donc seule responsable du matriel qu'elle prte.

Non seulement, il va falloir qu'elle s'enquille (enfin la boite) la facture, mais en plus, va falloir qu'elle le justifie dans la compta ensuite. a va tre chaud.

----------


## illight

Bonjour bonjour  ::mrgreen::  et surtout Rothen qui est  l'initiative de cette discussion  ::): 

Oui je sais je m'incruste un peu dans votre longue conversation (325 pages  :8O: )

Pour situer un peu, je vous avouerai que j'ai lu jusqu' la page 100, et je trouve vraiment tout ce que j'ai lu (un peu comme Rothen en fait) super intressant et passionnant  ::):  faire ce travail de fouille est assez intriguant, mais en mme temps passionnant  ::):  mais le temps que a a d de prendre  :8O:  tu as bien du courage  :;): 
En toutcas, je remarque que les gens d'ici ont aussi une culture assez impressionnante concernant les vieilleries que tu as trouv, et j'en suis assez bluff  :8O: 

Alors je sais pas si ton tri est termin (vu qu'il me reste encore 225 pages  lire  ::calim2::  d'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut me faire unr sum de ces pages je suis preneur  ::aie:: ) mais je trouve a vraiment chouette  ::): 

Voila, je voulais juste te le dire  ::mrgreen::  je vais donc retourner  ma lecture des pages  ::mouarf::  (j'en lis que 25 par jour, enfin j'essaye, aprs a commence  faire mal  la tte  ::mrgreen:: )

@ plum's  ::P:

----------


## Loceka

> d'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut me faire unr sum de ces pages je suis preneur


Aucun rsum ne pourrait rendre hommage  la splendeur de toutes les merveilles que tu pourrais dcouvrir dans ces pages que tu as la flemme de lire.

----------


## illight

J'ai jamais dit que je les lirais pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai jamais dit que je les lirais pas


Pour rsumer, tu as des commentaires sur des articles de journaux, des blagues, des chansons (indispensable de regarder toutes les vidos jusqu'au bout  ::mouarf:: ), de temps en temps des tentatives d'identifier un Bic grce  tout un tas d'objets diffrents  ct, des discussions sur le tricot, des photos de paysages  identifier... et plein d'autres choses...

----------


## illight

Malheureusement, les images je les vois, mais les vidos, je ne peux pas les lire car tout est bloqu de mon boulot  ::calim2:: 

Je te remercie pour ce rsum  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Le passage le plus mouvant dans la lecture de ce thread, c'est mon arriv.

gloire et paillette, un moment merveilleux pour la communaut

 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> Le passage le plus mouvant dans la lecture de ce thread, c'est mon arriv.
> 
> gloire et paillette, un moment merveilleux pour la communaut


Ce n'est pas "gloire et paillette", c'est "Puissance et gloire" (gnrique de Chteauvallon, le Dallas  la Franaise  ::D: ) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytrTla7DuJE"]Herbert Lonard: Puissance et Gloire - YouTube[/ame]



> Malheureusement, les images je les vois, mais les vidos, je ne peux pas les lire car tout est bloqu de mon boulot 
> 
> Je te remercie pour ce rsum


Raison de plus pour t'y remettre le soir... Vu que les 3/4 (si ce n'est plus) des vidos ont t postes par moi-mme, tu loupes la majorit des interventions du deuxime plus gros posteur du sujet (aprs rothen...)

----------


## Auteur

> Le passage le plus mouvant dans la lecture de ce thread, c'est mon arriv.
> 
> gloire et paillette, un moment merveilleux pour la communaut


et tu es arriv quand je ne m'en souviens plus  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> et tu es arriv quand je ne m'en souviens plus


L, il vient d'arriver en fait  ::mouarf:: 

Illight, l'intervention d'Auteur me fait penser qu'on parle parfois tricot avec Lper ou maroufle avec Auteur, deux spcialistes dans leur domaine respectif...  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> en cas d'activation de la data sur votre mobile, une floppitude d'applications peuvent se mettre  jour et l l'change est dbit.
> .


Euh Miistik  l'explication ca j'ai compris  ::mouarf::  ..mais comment on voit si la data est active sur le tel ? moi j'ai un IPhone 4S ...je dois regarder o ? 

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire aussi pour enlever le superflux ..je sais qu'il faut appuyer  quelque part ..les images bougent ..et aprs on doit les enlever ...quelqu'un sait comment ? 




> De tout de faon Rothen, je te l'ai dj dit, le post sera toujours vivant tant que ta photo ni sera pas.


MDR  ::ptdr::  Sauf moment d'inattention de ma part ..alors il risque de durer  ::yaisse:: 




> Concernant le coup du tlphone, la grante est mal. ..Non seulement, il va falloir qu'elle s'enquille (enfin la boite) la facture, mais en plus, va falloir qu'elle le justifie dans la compta ensuite. a va tre chaud.


Ouais Yves , j'aimerais pas tre  sa place  ::?:  je ne pense pas qu'une entreprise moyenne puisse se relever d'une telle facture ... ::(: 




> Bonjour bonjour  et surtout Rothen qui est  l'initiative de cette discussion 
>  Bonjour Olivier et bienvenue sur ce post 
>  ...je trouve vraiment tout ce que j'ai lu super intressant et passionnant  faire ce travail de fouille est assez intriguant, mais en mme temps passionnant  
> 
> En tous cas, je remarque que les gens d'ici ont aussi une culture assez impressionnante concernant les vieilleries que tu as trouv, et j'en suis assez bluff 
> 
> Alors je sais pas si ton tri est termin ...Voila, je voulais juste te le dire


Je trouve ton message trs sympa ..c'est vrai que ce post n'tait pas cens durer , j'avais besoin de certains renseignements pour avancer dans mon tri mais la connaissance et l'implication de tous pour m'aider  dfinir les articles , les complter en me montrant ce qui manquait , trouver aussi des trucs incroyable comme le klystron ou le Belinographe a fait de ce post presque un RV copains ...

les autres , vous trouvez pas qu'on en est l ??   ::roll:: 




> Aucun rsum ne pourrait rendre hommage  la splendeur de toutes les merveilles que tu pourrais dcouvrir dans ces pages que tu as la flemme de lire.


tout  fait d'accord  ::ccool:: ? ...c'est si bien dit  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour rsumer, tu as des commentaires sur des articles de journaux, des blagues, des chansons ..de temps en temps des tentatives d'identifier un Bic grce  tout un tas d'objets diffrents  ct, des discussions sur le tricot, des photos de paysages  identifier... et plein d'autres choses...


Tres bon rsum Guillaume  ::ccool::  :;): 




> Le passage le plus mouvant dans la lecture de ce thread, c'est mon arriv.


euh , tu peux me redonner la date ...que j'aille vrifier  ::mouarf:: 

PS : le temps d'crire il y a eu d'autres messages  :;): ...contente Auteur de voir que tu es toujours parmi les fidles  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> les autres , vous trouvez pas qu'on en est l ??


Bein, c'est vrai que quand je ne vois aucune rponse sur le sujet, a me manque un petit peu. Ces derniers jours qu'il n'y avait rien, j'attendais dsesprment que quelqu'un intervienne...

Une petite chanson extraite du premier EP d'Aurore Dans (le mastering de l'EP a juste t fini hier, donc c'est du tout chaud...), "Je t'attends" :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUXa01uAa8w"]Aurore Dans - Je t'attends - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

Vous tes des mchants, surtout Auteur ! 

 ::cry:: 

Vu que illight se tape une lecture du topic, je lui laisserai le droit de juger de mon arriver et de mes interventions enrichissantes  ::aie::

----------


## Miistik

> Euh Miistik  l'explication ca j'ai compris  ..mais comment on voit si la data est active sur le tel ? moi j'ai un IPhone 4S ...je dois regarder o ?


Quand la date est active, on a  ct des barres rseau en haut (vers l'heure), soit 2 flches en sens oppos soit 3G crit soit H.
Pour la dsactiver, je connais pas trs bien les Iphones mais je crois que c'est dans Rglages/Gnral/Activer la 3G/Bouger le curseur sur "O".
Je crois galement qu'elle n'est pas dsactivable sauf jailbreak de l'Iphone et installation d'une appli.




> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire aussi pour enlever le superflux ..je sais qu'il faut appuyer  quelque part ..les images bougent ..et aprs on doit les enlever ...quelqu'un sait comment ?


Cela je sais pas, jamais eu d'Iphones.

----------


## Lung

> Bein, c'est vrai que quand je ne vois aucune rponse sur le sujet, a me manque un petit peu. Ces derniers jours qu'il n'y avait rien, j'attendais dsesprment que quelqu'un intervienne...


Ca manque d'objets  identifier ...

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> Moi le 22 Dcembre, je fait une grosse teuf avec tout les survivant de la plante !



15/11/2012 ton premier message  ::mrgreen:: 

Malheureusement, et comme tu as pu le voir, j'en suis pas encore l  ::mrgreen::  j'ai donc encore un peu de lecture avant de le comprendre  ::aie:: 




> Je trouve ton message trs sympa ..c'est vrai que ce post n'tait pas cens durer , j'avais besoin de certains renseignements pour avancer dans mon tri mais la connaissance et l'implication de tous pour m'aider  dfinir les articles , les complter en me montrant ce qui manquait , trouver aussi des trucs incroyable comme le klystron ou le Belinographe a fait de ce post presque un RV copains ...


Oui, oui j'ai bien vu que c'tait pour a, mais j'ai remarqu qu'au final il y a effectivement autre chose qui est n entre temps  ::): 

On dirait que ces 2...comment dire..antiquits ?  ::mrgreen::  t'ont vraiment marqu, au vu de ce que j'ai dj lu.

En tout cas, je voulais juste te dire que je connais ton coin, car on a des amis dans ce coin montagnard. Alors je sais pas s'ils habitent prs de chez toi, mais c'est aussi un bled paum de ce coin, que je me souvient plus du nom d'ailleurs  ::aie::  mais je suis moi non plus pas trs loin (1h  ::mrgreen:: )

Bon Allez, plus que 210 pages  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ca manque d'objets  identifier ...


Tu veux dire que a manque de Bic  identifier  partir d'objets plus tranges et inconnus les uns que les autres ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

Je suis tomb sur un message qui m'intresse => tu as toujours ta collection de lucky Luke et de Gaston ??  ::D: 

Je suis un grand fan de BD  ::mrgreen:: 


Comme pour hasard, tu avais des vieux Comics aussi ?

PS : oui, je sais, je remonte sur des posts de plus d'un an, mais on sait jamais  ::mrgreen::  et a risque d'arriver encore si je vois d'autres trucs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Pour Guillaume , je trouve que c'est une belle chanson, mais pour moi Aurore a une voix un peu trop aigue ...je prfre les voix plus graves comme Mari Trini ...mais tu sais bien que j'ai mauvais gout  ::mouarf:: 




> On dirait que ces 2...comment dire..antiquits ?  t'ont vraiment marqu, au vu de ce que j'ai dj lu.
> 
> Oh il y en a eu d'autres c'est sr mais ces 2 l me restent ...et je ne sais pas quoi en faire  
> 
> En tout cas, je voulais juste te dire que je connais ton coin, car on a des amis dans ce coin montagnard


euh je sais pas o tu me vois habiter ...mais mon coin n'est pas montagnard du tout  ::mouarf::  ..tu pensais o ?  ::roll:: 




> tu as toujours ta collection de lucky Luke et de Gaston ??


 non , j'ai vendu toutes les collections de BD ..c'est d'ailleurs pour  que j'ai pas pu rpondre sur les post sur Astrix j'avais vendu toute la collection   ::mouarf:: 




> Ca manque d'objets  identifier ...


bon voil ..



un peu  quoi a sert ..mais surtout savoir si c'est obsolte et si je peux jeter sans pb   ::mouarf:: 





bon , je dois faire quoi avec  ???

sinon pour se promener un peu 






c'est o a ?? quelqu'un reconnait ??  ::roll::

----------


## illight

Serait-ce la visite de batorama  Strasbourg ?  ::mrgreen:: 

[EDIT] en fait, c'est pas Batorama, sur la 2e photo je croyais que c'tait d'un bateau, mais tu es sur un pont  ::mouarf:: 
[/EDIT]

Ah oui pardon, j'avais entrevu que tu tais pas loin des Vosges, mais en fait, tu es  ct en Lorraine si j'ai bien compris  ::mrgreen::  je suis juste un peu plus bas  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Pour Guillaume , je trouve que c'est une belle chanson, mais pour moi Aurore a une voix un peu trop aigue ...je prfre les voix plus graves comme Mari Trini ...mais tu sais bien que j'ai mauvais gout


Je sais  ::): 



> non , j'ai vendu toutes les collections de BD ..c'est d'ailleurs pour  que j'ai pas pu rpondre sur les post sur Astrix j'avais vendu toute la collection


Euh, alors l, la collection est toujours chez ma mre et a fait plusieurs annes que je ne l'ai pas lue...




> bon voil ..


On dirait un lecteur ZIP... Des disquettes d'une capacit incroyable  l'poque, plusieurs centaines de mega-octets...
Aucune ide si c'est toujours utilis.

Pour les paysages, je dirais la petite France  Strasbourg.

----------


## Lady

Strasbourg ?? Je crois ...  en plus j'y ai t l , Il y a une boutique qui vend des dco de nol toute l'anne pas loin !!

Sinon le 1: lecteur de disquette externe par contre j'aurai dit lecteur de disquette zip car j'avais quasiment le mme mais je suis pas sure. L'entre ou mettre la disquette est il plus pais qu'une disquette normal ?

2  et 3: aucune ide

----------


## illight

Pour ta deuxime image, on dirait un truc qui compte un nombre d'hures (vu que a va jusqu' 24h, donc a serait pour mesurer quelquechose.

Tu as des connectiques qui tranent pour le brancher quelquepart ?

Pour la 3e,  priori tu peux poser un tlphone dessus  ::mrgreen::  peut-tre le premier tlphone fixe sans fil (ce serait donc une borne de recharge ??)

j'met juste des pistes hein  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Sinon le 1: lecteur de disquette externe par contre j'aurai dit lecteur de disquette zip car j'avais quasiment le mme mais je suis pas sure. L'entre ou mettre la disquette est il plus pais qu'une disquette normal ?


a a bien l'air d'un lecteur de disquette zip. De plus, en y regardant de plus prs, on voit que c'est crit zip  droite de la fente juste sous le bouton. J'en ai trouv aux alentours de 30 d'occasion.

Le 2, a a l'air d'tre quelque chose li  l'lectricit. SAIA est la Socit Anonyme des Interrupteurs Automatiques [lien Wikipedia], donc ton ustensile a l'air d'tre une sorte de programmateur journalier, ce qui expliquerait la bande noire sur 12 des 24h (les heures o a se dclenche). Mais ce n'est qu'une piste.

----------


## sevyc64

Le 3me, a ressemble  un modem, lanctre des vieux 56k.
 A l'poque on ne branchait pas le modem sur la prise tlphonique, on prenait son tlphone, on composait le numro comme un numro classique puis on posait le combin sur cette boite venue d'un autre temps.

Concernant le premier, c'est bien un lecteur ZIP, plus utilisable aujourd'hui que pour relire les disquettes zip faites  l'poque, sinon inutile et dpass.

Le second pourrait tre un programmateur oui, ou un truc du genre.

----------


## giragu03

> Le 3me, a ressemble  un modem, lanctre des vieux 56k.
>  A l'poque on ne branchait pas le modem sur la prise tlphonique, on prenait son tlphone, on composait le numro comme un numro classique puis on posait le combin sur cette boite venue d'un autre temps.


 :8O: 
Tu as connu a ? Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu des trucs du genre avant les modem 56k qui hurlaient dans toute la maison jusqu' ce que tu sois connect...
Enfin, si je me souviens bien, le minitel on faisait un peu pareil. On composait le numro avec le combin du tlphone et ensuite on pouvait pianoter.



> Concernant le premier, c'est bien un lecteur ZIP, plus utilisable aujourd'hui que pour relire les disquettes zip faites  l'poque, sinon inutile et dpass.


Sur Priceminister, il y en a d'occase  +/-30... Sur Ebay, a tourne  +/-10...

----------


## Auteur

> Vous tes des mchants, surtout Auteur !


rhoooo  ::calin::   ::calin:: 



Sinon pour la photo 3 est un modem acoustique :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modem
Anne, 1981 d'aprs ce site :
http://www.linternaute.com/hightech/...modems/3.shtml et ce n'est mme pas du 56k, c'est du 300 bits (? ou octets  ::koi:: ) par secondes  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Tu as connu a ? Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu des trucs du genre avant les modem 56k qui hurlaient dans toute la maison jusqu' ce que tu sois connect...
> Enfin, si je me souviens bien, le minitel on faisait un peu pareil. On composait le numro avec le combin du tlphone et ensuite on pouvait pianoter.


Pas autrement que sous forme de relique.

D'ailleurs les tous premiers minitel fonctionnaient comme a, mais il n'y a eu que trs peu de spcimens, a devait tre durant les tests en phase relle, je pense car quasiment immdiatement ils ont t remplacs par les minitel directement connects  la prise tlphonique.

Et oui aussi, sur les premiers minitel (y compris commerciaux) il fallait composer le numro sur le tlphone avant de commuter le minitel. Ensuite rapidement le minitel a directement intgr la partie numrotation (et certains modles ont mme finalement intgrs carrment un tlphone)

----------


## giragu03

> Pas autrement que sous forme de relique.


Ah, il me semblait bien que tu tais un peu plus ancien que moi (une dizaine d'annes), mais l a me surprenait un peu.



> D'ailleurs les tous premiers minitel fonctionnaient comme a, mais il n'y a eu que trs peu de spcimens, a devait tre durant les tests en phase relle, je pense car quasiment immdiatement ils ont t remplacs par les minitel directement connects  la prise tlphonique.


Les minitel qui fonctionnaient comme a, je n'ai pas connu (il faut dire qu'on n'tait pas trs "technophile" dans la famille et qu' l'poque des premiers minitel je n'tais pas encore n... les quelques utilisations du minitel, c'tait des emprunts  un voisin ou chez des oncles et tantes)



> Et oui aussi, sur les premiers minitel (y compris commerciaux) il fallait composer le numro sur le tlphone avant de commuter le minitel. Ensuite rapidement le minitel a directement intgr la partie numrotation (et certains modles ont mme finalement intgrs carrment un tlphone)


a, je m'en souviens  ::):  Et comme plusieurs qui ont connu cette poque, un petit brin de nostalgie lorsque le service a dfinitivement ferm ses portes en juin 2012.

Nhaps, il ne faut pas te vexer comme a  ::calin::  Si c'est une technique pour avoir des clins de la part de Rothen, a ne marchera pas : tu devrais savoir qu'elle est totalement insensible  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Zut alors, c'tait ca avant les modem 56K, excellent, on en apprend tous les jours.

Sinon pour les photos de voyages, j'aurai dis sois une ville d'Alsace, ou sois une ville de Belgique pourquoi pas.

----------


## gangsoleil

Un lecteur de disques ZIP. Le principal fabriquant etait iOmega. Ca peut toujours servir a faire des sauvegardes si tu as les disquettes, mais je ne pense pas qu'on en trouve encore dans le commerce.



Un programmateur ? Faudrait voir comment ca se branche, mais c'est tres probablement quelque chose du genre.


Ca rajeunit pas ca ! C'etait avant que les FAX integrent un telephone, tu branchais le combine la dessus pour emettre ou recevoir.
Bon, par contre, a part pour un collectionneur, c'est clairement inutile aujourd'hui -- meme si je pense qu'en theorie, ca doit encore fonctionner.

----------


## Lady

> Ca rajeunit pas ca ! C'etait avant que les FAX integrent un telephone, tu branchais le combine la dessus pour emettre ou recevoir.
> Bon, par contre, a part pour un collectionneur, c'est clairement inutile aujourd'hui -- meme si je pense qu'en theorie, ca doit encore fonctionner.



Sauf que vu la forme il faut en plus un tlphone avec combin  l'ancienne.

----------


## giragu03

> Sauf que vu la forme il faut en plus un tlphone avec combin  l'ancienne.


a se trouve (j'ai le mme en blanc...) :
http://online.carrefour.fr/electrome...9264_frfr.html
Ou alors pour tre encore plus dans le ton  ::aie::  (j'en ai un aussi, mais dans ma maison je n'ai plus rien pour le brancher... Dans mon appartement, il servait encore  la rception d'appels ou  basculer dessus lors de conversations tellement longues que le sans-fil n'avait pas assez de batterie, mais derrire une box, il est impossible de composer avec) :
http://www.priceminister.com/offer/b...hone-Fixe.html

----------


## gangsoleil

> a se trouve (j'ai le mme en blanc...) :
> http://online.carrefour.fr/electrome...9264_frfr.html


Attention, il est possible (mais pas certain) qu'il faille que le telephone soit analogique, ce qui n'est pas forcement le cas des telephones "vintage" neufs.

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/b...hone-Fixe.html[/QUOTE]

Oui, celui-la est analogique  ::):

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  merci pour votre rponse collective ..avec mon ordi usine  gaz qui dconne toujours j'ai mis un temps fou  lire tous vos liens , mais  valait le coup , j'ai appris pleins de choses  ::ccool::  

mme si ca vaut rien  la vente je trouve enrichissant de voir comment fonctionnaient ces vieilleries  :;): 

alors dans le ZIP les cassettes sont bien plus paisses ..j'en ai retrouves pas mal.. avec le mot ZIP dessus..ouais , c'tait plus  facile  ::mouarf:: 




j'ai aussi du coup trouv des truc Iomega dont ...c'est quoi ? ::roll:: 






> Si c'est une technique pour avoir des clins de la part de Rothen, a ne marchera pas : tu devrais savoir qu'elle est totalement insensible


non mais tu plaisantes ?? il n'y a pas plus sensible que moi  ::calim2:: ...bon , par contre c'est vrai , je ne distribue pas mes clins comme   ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne les photos paysages c'est bien une ville d'Alsace ...mais c'est pas Strasbourg ..alors qui trouve o c'est ??

----------


## giragu03

> non mais tu plaisantes ?? il n'y a pas plus sensible que moi ...


D'o le smiley " ::mouarf:: "  :;): 
Sinon, ta photo, c'est un stylo  ::):  (le botier Iomega a beaucoup aid  l'identification). Plus srieusement est-ce qu'il y des choses sur les cts ?  vue de nez (ou de roc ou de cap ou de pninsule...), je serais tent de dire un disque dur externe.

----------


## lper

> en ce qui concerne les photos paysages c'est bien une ville d'Alsace ...mais c'est pas Strasbourg ..alors qui trouve o c'est ??


coucou, ::zoubi:: 

je tente Colmar ?

----------


## giragu03

> coucou,
> 
> je tente Colmar ?


Je tente Mulhouse (avec un peu de chance  ::aie:: ).

----------


## illight

> en ce qui concerne les photos paysages c'est bien une ville d'Alsace ...mais c'est pas Strasbourg ..alors qui trouve o c'est ??


C'est connu comme bled ?  ::mrgreen::  (c'est juste pour me donner une piste  ::aie:: )

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

Oui, ce sont les bonnes cartouches qui vont avec la machine. La boite semble indiquer que la taille des disquettes est de 100 Mo.
Pour information, la connectique est un cable "parallele" (aussi appele DB25 car il y a 25 broches), qui a tendance a disparaitre des machines actuelles.

Pour l'autre, c'est probablement un disque dur externe, qui a une connectique USB -- donc utilisable aujourd'hui.

----------


## rothen

[quote=giragu03;7529167] est-ce qu'il y des choses sur les cts ?  vue de nez  je serais tent de dire un disque dur externe.

non Guillaume  , il n'y a rien des cots , juste une espce de trou ventilateur je pense ..et des prises  l'arrire ...




> coucou,
> 
> je tente Colmar ?


Yes Laurent  ::ccool::  c'est bien Colmar ..le quartier de la petite Venise ou un truc dans ce gout l ..en tous cas un chouette coin  :;): 

PS : Gangsoleil je viens de voir ta rponse ...donc si je trouve le cable qui va dessus je peux l'essayer sur mon ordi ??

----------


## giragu03

> non Guillaume  , il n'y a rien des cots , juste une espce de trou ventilateur je pense ..et des prises  l'arrire ...par contre moi j'arrive pas  ouvrir ton lien  ..si quelqu'un y arrive , il peut confirmer pour le disque dur ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Laurent  c'est bien Colmar ..le quartier de la petite Venise ou un truc dans ce gout l ..en tous cas un chouette coin


Est-ce que c'est a ton objet ?

Si c'est le cas, alors il s'agit d'un disque dur externe.

----------


## rothen

> Est-ce que c'est a ton objet ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, alors il s'agit d'un disque dur externe.


 vouiii , vouiiii , vouiii  , c'est tout  fait  ...l'criture en bas comprise  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> Yes Laurent  c'est bien Colmar ..le quartier de la petite Venise ou un truc dans ce gout l ..en tous cas un chouette coin


Trs mignon en effet,  chaque fois que je passe devant, j'ai bien l'envie de m'y arrter, quand on revient par exemple de l'Europa Park, de quoi passer un chouette week-end !
La petite Venise, un quartier donc pour les  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::

----------


## Deadpool

> Trs mignon en effet,  chaque fois que je passe devant, j'ai bien l'envie de m'y arrter, *quand on revient par exemple de l'Europa Park*, de quoi passer un chouette week-end !
> La petite Venise, un quartier donc pour les


H! J'ai pas vu de proposition de RID passer!  ::whistle2::

----------


## lper

> H! J'ai pas vu de proposition de RID passer!


a toi l'honneur !  ::mrgreen:: 
Moi je serais bien partant, surtout pour retrouver le ptit deadpolichou.... ::aie::

----------


## rothen

dans les articles que j'avais slectionns , en voil 3 o j'aimerais avoir vos rflexions , voir ce que  vous inspire  :;): 

1:


2:


3:


alors .. vous ...ca vous inspire quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

1-> mauvais got
2-> ignoble
3-> sceptique, et pour un clibataire, enfin je suppose que pas mal doivent se poser la question.... ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Bon c'est bien l'endroit que je pensais mais pas dans la bonne ville ... Mais je maintient qu'il y a une boutique de deco de nol franchement pas loin d'o on t prise ces photos...

En parlant d'Europapark : les montagnes russes / grands huit me manquent mais maintenant je doit attendre que ma fille ai l'age ... (et comme elle est petite j'ai le temps avant qu'elle atteigne les 1m20 voir 1m40 pour les grand huit ...)  ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

> 1-> mauvais got
> 2-> ignoble
> 3-> sceptique, et pour un clibataire, enfin je suppose que pas mal doivent se poser la question....


1-> De mauvais got (et c'est juste parce que je ne trouve pas de mots plus forts...).
2-> Une fois, je voyais un documentaire sur la dlinquance et il y avait un flic d'un certain ge qui tait interview qui regrettait le temps o les mafias (ou rseaux plus ou moins similaires) contrlaient le banditisme car ces organisations n'taient violentes et ne tuaient (pour la plupart) qu'en cas de ncessit. Alors que maintenant on a des petits dlinquants qui tueraient pour un tlphone portable ou un portefeuille...
3-> L'tude porte sur des personnes allant jusqu' 104 ans... Le papy ou la mamie est encore bien en forme s'il (elle) a encore trois rapports ou plus par semaine... Comme Laurent et comme la fosse  ::aie:: , je suis sceptique.

----------


## illight

> En parlant d'Europapark : les montagnes russes / grands huit me manquent mais maintenant je doit attendre que ma fille ai l'age ... (et comme elle est petite j'ai le temps avant qu'elle atteigne les 1m20 voir 1m40 pour les grand huit ...)


Je pense que tu es cantonne  aller  Disneyland et le parc Astrix pour quelques temps  ::mrgreen::  mais moi a va me manque pas trop les montagnes russes, ma fille m'en fait assez voir de toutes les couleurs, c'est pareil que des montagnes russes au final  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon pour les photos :
1. C'est effectivement de mauvais got, mais, dans un sens, c'est pas si faux que a.
2. Horrible => elle a quand mme eu un sacr bol. En plus,  80 balais, survivre  a : elle doit avoir une sacr sant  ::): 
3. J'ai dj entendu parl d'un truc du mme genre :  croire que les scientifiques n'ont que a  faire  ::mrgreen::  Mais je sais pas si c'est raliste. a voudrait dire que tous les clibataires ont l'air vieux  :8O:  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

*Nigloland* c'est le must pour les petits !

----------


## Deadpool

> a toi l'honneur !


Ben je veux bien, le hic c'est que c'est trs loin de chez moi sur un WE c'est chaud.




> Moi je serais bien partant, surtout pour *retrouver le ptit deadpolichou*....


 ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Moi je serais bien partant, surtout pour retrouver le ptit deadpolichou....


Pour a il faut passer une annonce  l'accueil du parc : "le ptit deadpolichou est attendu par lper et son tricot  l'entre".  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

J'espre que vous allez encore dvelopper concernant les photos , qu'il y aura d'autres rponses ..vous avez tout le WE pour   :;): 

mais je voudrais quand mme donner mon opinion sur la premire ..la plupart trouvent a de mauvais got ..OK c'est peut-tre mal dit , mais selon certaines tudes ,  la contraception serait la seule solution efficace pour viter la famine dans les pays sous dvelopps ...

il y a d'ailleurs plusieurs expriences qui ont t tentes ...bon , avec pas beaucoup de succs pour l'instant car c'est pas dans leur culture  ...

mais  votre avis qu'est-ce qui est  mieux ? les laisser continuer  procreer comme actuellement ..ou essayer de leurs montrer une autre voie ?? moi perso je supporte plus ces images de gosses dcharns qu'on nous montre rgulirement ..vous si ?? il faut changer  non ?? 

allez ..je souhaite  tous un 

*SUPER WE* 

 lundi  ::coucou::  ...si tout va bien  ::wow::

----------


## giragu03

> selon certaines tudes


Selon certaines tudes, on produit suffisamment de nourriture pour nourrir toute la plante... Donc comme toujours, selon qui finance l'tude, on a le rsultat qui arrange le commanditaire.
Il y a normment d'argent en jeu et si on peut arriver  faire croire aux gens que la solution  tous les problmes c'est la contraception et si en plus on peut leur vendre ces contraceptifs a peut tre trs intressant.
Un marchand d'armes pourrait trs bien te sortir une tude qui affirmerait que la seule solution efficace pour viter la famine dans les pays "sous-dvelopps" est une bonne guerre avec les armes qu'il pourra gnreusement vendre aux gens.
J'ai horreur du terme "sous-dvelopp" car a instaure une sorte de hirarchie en fonction des modes de vie et je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un indien d'Amazonie soit moins dvelopp que moi (il l'est juste diffremment). Pour illustrer ce propos avec humour, une petite image : 

De plus, il y a quelques semaines, je parlais avec le cur de mon village (qui vient du Congo-Brazzaville) et il me disait quelque chose qui peut surprendre au premier abord : l'Afrique est riche. Mais le problme, c'est que les richesses sont trs mal rparties.
Et pour finir, on aime montrer la misre  l'autre bout du monde, mais on ne montre jamais celle qui existe chez nous, peut-tre pour ne pas avoir  chercher une solution... En France, la majorit des personnes pauvres sont des mres clibataires, donc il faudrait aussi empcher les Franaises de procrer ?

----------


## illight

Je suis d'accord avec toi, et je pense mme que des enfants dans les pays "sous dvelopps", sont srement plus heureux chez eux que chez nous au final.

----------


## Nhaps

> la contraception serait la seule solution efficace pour viter la famine dans les pays sous dvelopps ...


Oui, mais le preservatif est et restera plus efficatif ( maladie, contraception, etc ) que la pilule.

----------


## lper

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, et je pense mme que des enfants dans les pays "sous dvelopps", sont srement plus heureux chez eux que chez nous au final.


D'o la photo avec ce dialogue  :;): 

C'est trs intressant en tout cas ce que rvle Guillaume, ce n'est pas trop une surprise pour moi car je retrouve une amie dans ce cas qui a une enfant et qui travaille pourtant.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'ai vu aujourd'hui un article que j'ai bien aim 



quelqu'un connait cette pratique ? moi j'en n'ai jamais entendu parler ..vous en pensez quoi ?? 

sinon j'ai trouv a 



 quoi ce truc peut bien servir ?? 

est-ce que ca fait partie de quelque chose ?  ::roll::

----------


## Hizin

Pour les cafs suspendu, je commence  me demander si ce n'est pas une lgende urbaine, car  chaque fois, je vois le mme article, crit dans une langue diffrente.
J'espre quand mme que a existe, c'est solidaire, je trouve.

----------


## sevyc64

Pour les cafs suspendus, je suis sceptique. J'imagine la gueule du cafetier si on lui demande un caf suspendu.

Pour le machin, je pense  un truc de charlatan pratique mdicinale parallle, peut-tre, ou un truc du genre, ou un jeu peut-tre. Ca a l'air d'tre fait  la main, les lettres pourraient dsigner des couleurs.

----------


## illight

C'est pas mal cette histoire de caf suspendu, par contre le caf c'est bien, aprs que a fasse aussi pour des sandwichs (si c'est rel), je pense qu'il faut pas pousser non plus.
Est-ce qu'un belge traine par ici pour nous dire si c'est vrai ?  ::mrgreen:: 

J'essaierai la prochaine de demander un caf suspendu, je vais voir ce qu'on me dit  ::mrgreen:: 


Pour le machin l, alors en dessous c'est un stylo  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors:: 


Sinon le gros truc blanc, je pensais aussi  un truc pour des couleurs, mais ce qui m'intrigue c'est le ct lectrique et magntique, et cette aiguille (qui je pense tourne au milieu ? elle tourne toute seule suivant comment tu le place et o ?) je me demande  quoi elle sert. C'est sur un pied ? ou c'est pos comme a ? ou a ressemble plus  comme une toupie ?

----------


## giragu03

> Pour les cafs suspendu, je commence  me demander si ce n'est pas une lgende urbaine, car  chaque fois, je vois le mme article, crit dans une langue diffrente.
> J'espre quand mme que a existe, c'est solidaire, je trouve.


Je le vois toujours en Franais, les lieux diffrent mais les fautes d'orthographe restent... Parfois "suspendu" est traduit par "en attente".
Visiblement, la tradition semble bien exister  Naples, elle se mettrait en place en Bulgarie. http://www.hoaxbuster.com/forum/cafe-en-attente

En cherchant un peu plus, je suis tomb sur un site qui recenserait des tablissements pratiquant les "cafs suspendus" : http://www.coffeefunders.fr/home

----------


## Nhaps

Il faudrait dans chaque bar, une sorte de pancarte en bois, avec une planchette que indiquant le nombre de caf suspendu actuellement disponible.

La curiosit des consommateurs demanderait la signification de ce terme, et donc de faire dcouvrir ce 'don'. 

Mais aprs, je sais pas si en France a peut fonctionner. Dj que un caf cote de plus en plus chre contrairement  il y a quelques annes.

----------


## giragu03

> Il faudrait dans chaque bar, une sorte de pancarte en bois, avec une planchette que indiquant le nombre de caf suspendu actuellement disponible.
> 
> La curiosit des consommateurs demanderait la signification de ce terme, et donc de faire dcouvrir ce 'don'.


Quand je cherchais tout--l'heure, j'tais tomb sur un article/site o c'tait exactement ce qui tait dit : une ardoise avec ce qu'il y avait de disponible (vu que dans le cas voqu, il pouvait trs bien y avoir des sandwichs, des boissons fraiches, ...)



> Mais aprs, je sais pas si en France a peut fonctionner. Dj que un caf cote de plus en plus chre contrairement  il y a quelques annes.


Le SMIC est de plus en plus lev contrairement  il y a quelques annes  :;):  (il tait de 22,33 FRF il y 30 ans, soit 3,40, de l'heure contre 9,43 maintenant : doit-on en dduire qu'un smicard a vu son salaire multipli par 2,77 en 30 ans ? C'est pareil pour les prix).

----------


## Nhaps

> Le SMIC est de plus en plus lev contrairement  il y a quelques annes  (il tait de 22,33 FRF il y 30 ans, soit 3,40, de l'heure contre 9,43 maintenant : doit-on en dduire qu'un smicard a vu son salaire multipli par 2,77 en 30 ans ? C'est pareil pour les prix).


C'est pas faux.  ::mouarf::

----------


## loulotte

Mon premier message dans cette conversation fleuve!!! ::yaisse3:: 

Mais en vrai je la suis quasi depuis le dbut, genre petite souris cache dans son coin -a occupe au boulot...

Bonjour  tous, donc! ::coucou:: 

Bon, je n'cris pas juste pour dire bonjour, mais je voulais rpondre  une question de Rothen -pour une fois que je peux et que personne d'autre ne l'a fait avant, moi qui ne suis ni informaticienne ni spcialiste du blinographe ni du klystron-, donc voil, Rothen, ta roue avec une aiguille est bien (comme l'avait devin Yves) un truc de charlatan, pardon de radiesthsiste, c'est sens permettre dtecter les "vibrations-couleurs" des choses, et a aurait des influences positives et ngatives... :8O:  Well, je ne vais pas me farcir la prose de ces mystiques sotriques, mais ceux que a intresse peuvent regarder l http://luguen29.free.fr/theorie/cadrantxt.htm ou l https://sites.google.com/site/laport...te/geobiologie

Allez, je vous laisse, bonne nuit les petits! Loulotte repart dans son grand silence... ::zzz::

----------


## Auteur

> Mon premier message dans cette conversation fleuve!!!
> 
> Mais en vrai je la suis quasi depuis le dbut, genre petite souris cache dans son coin -a occupe au boulot...


bonjour Loulotte la petite souris  ::D:

----------


## lper

Bonsoir loulotte,
fais gaffe car le site est exclusivement rser...non je rigole, c'est en rapport avec l'autre thread ::aie:: 
Bienvenue et merci d'avoir dnoncer ces pratiques de parasites sur les personnes naves. :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> .... me farcir la prose de ces mystiques sotriques, ...


 ::traine:: 


Bienvenue  toi Loulotte, tu relves le QI de la discussion, il faut dire que je l'avais srieusement baiss.
La preuve j'ai pas compris ce bout de message !  ::mur::

----------


## giragu03

> La preuve j'ai pas compris ce bout de message !


Dans le dernier que j'ai crit aussi, il y a un passage que tu n'avais pas compris, vu que tu as dit "c'est pas faux"  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Dans le dernier que j'ai crit aussi, il y a un passage que tu n'avais pas compris, vu que tu as dit "c'est pas faux"


 ::mouarf:: 
On a retrouv notre chevalier de la table ronde !  ::ccool::

----------


## Nhaps

::roll:: 

L'sotrisme dsigne un ensemble de mouvements et de doctrines relevant d'un enseignement litiste cach, souvent accessible par l'intermdiaire d'une  initiation .

L'litisme est une attitude qui consiste  favoriser l'accession des personnes juges comme tant les meilleures et qui tend  dvaloriser le reste de la population.

----------


## illight

Merci Wikipedia ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Merci Wikipedia ?


Han tout de suite les grands mots.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

Ouais c'est vrai que a rentre pas au scrabble  ::calim2:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> Ouais c'est vrai que a rentre pas au scrabble


basquines rentre, donc pourquoi pas ?  ::aie:: 

(@Nhaps :  placer dans n'importe quelle conversation mondaine). :;):

----------


## illight

Parce que c'est pas dans le petit Robert (enfin je crois pas  :8O: )  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Parce que c'est pas dans le petit Robert (enfin je crois pas )



[AN 1969]
Mais c'est peut tre dans la grande Simone, Hohoho. Qu'est ce qu'on rigole, ce soir, ca et les amricains qui disent qui vont marcher sur la lune.
[/AN 1969]

----------


## giragu03

> Parce que c'est pas dans le petit Robert (enfin je crois pas )


Ce n'est pas une question de Robert ou Larousse. Les mots autoriss au Scrabble sont dfinis dans un dictionnaire ddi, l'Officiel du Scrabble, depuis 1989. Auparavant, la rfrence tait le Petit Larousse Illustr.

----------


## illight

> Ce n'est pas une question de Robert ou Larousse. Les mots autoriss au Scrabble sont dfinis dans un dictionnaire ddi, l'Officiel du Scrabble, depuis 1989. Auparavant, la rfrence tait le Petit Larousse Illustr.


 :8O:  Je savais pas qu'on pouvait mettre des illustrations au scrabble  ::mrgreen:: 

M'enfin dans tous les cas, je pense pas que "Wikipedia" soit dedans  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Je savais pas qu'on pouvait mettre des illustrations au scrabble


Alors, si tu arrives  caser une illustration sur mot compte triple, tu gagnes la partie  ::aie:: 
Je pense qu'il tait utilis car relativement rpandu, assez bon march, qui suit assez bien les volutions de la langue, ...



> M'enfin dans tous les cas, je pense pas que "Wikipedia" soit dedans


Je ne pense pas non plus, Monsieur Lagaffe  :;):  (le spcialiste du "m'enfin"...)

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

super  a bien discut , je vais aller lire tout  en dtail ...mais dj je peux rpondre   



> M'enfin dans tous les cas, je pense pas que "Wikipedia" soit dedans



la rponse est non ..la preuve 


bon , pour le reste je vais vous lire  ...mais vous pouvez continuer  papoter  :;):

----------


## Lady

Avec cette page de W on  l'impression d'tre devant un dico Allemand !!

Hello ici. Ca va ?

Moi  part ma fille qui en allant dire bonjour  son pre (encore en train de dormir) se couche a cot de lui et me fait au revoir de la main en disant "Maman Mnage." ...  :8O:   ::cry::  Tout va bien  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Avec cette page de W on  l'impression d'tre devant un dico Allemand !!
> 
> Hello ici. Ca va ?
> 
> Moi  part ma fille qui en allant dire bonjour  son pre (encore en train de dormir) se couche a cot de lui et me fait au revoir de la main en disant "Maman Mnage." ...   Tout va bien


C'est un dico Alsacien je pense  ::mrgreen:: 

Tiens c'est rigolo, ma femme vit exactement la mme chose avec la mienne : elle fait que m'appeler, dire "papa" et ne dis jamais "maman" sauf quand elle est pas l  ::mrgreen::  et ds que la prend, dis au revoir de la main  sa mre  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais si j'ai bien  peu prs tout lu je pense que ta fille est un peu plus grande que la mienne  :;):   ::P:

----------


## giragu03

> Avec cette page de W on  l'impression d'tre devant un dico Allemand !!
> 
> Hello ici. Ca va ?
> 
> Moi  part ma fille qui en allant dire bonjour  son pre (encore en train de dormir) se couche a cot de lui et me fait au revoir de la main en disant "Maman Mnage." ...   Tout va bien


Ton homme l'a bien duque, dis-donc !  :8O: 

En voyant cette page, je suis abasourdi car j'aurais jur que winchester tait un nom fminin... Je n'aurais jamais pens que whiskey tait un mot franais.
Par contre, Lady, j'aurais plus dit un dictionnaire Anglais qu'Allemand...

----------


## Nhaps

Les mots qui commencent par W dej, faut les connaitre.

j'ai seulement : 

Wagon, Wok, Wazabi, Woot Whisky.

 ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Les mots qui commencent par W dej, faut les connaitre.
> 
> j'ai seulement : 
> 
> Wagon, Wok, Wazabi, Woot Whisky.


pas possible : je suis sur que tu connais aussi "Web"  ::P:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> pas possible : je suis sur que tu connais aussi "Web"


Pas bte !  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> Les mots qui commencent par W dej, faut les connaitre.
> 
> j'ai seulement : 
> 
> Wagon, Wok, Wazabi, Woot Whisky.


Je rajoute (qui ne sont ni dans ta liste, ni sur la photo de Rothen) : Waterzoo, Wapiti, Wallisien.

----------


## ManusDei

Il y a Wallon (ou Wallons) aussi.
Je me demande Wazaaaaaa est accept, et avec combien de a  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Enjoy

Et warranter est un verbe  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Enjoy
> 
> Et warranter est un verbe


Il n'empche que je t'en ai donn deux qui ne sont pas dans ta liste mais qui sont dans l'ODS  ::langue::  (et puis d'abord ce qui tait rigolo c'tait de chercher par nous-mmes...)

----------


## Lady

illight > elle a eu 2 ans en septembre

Et pour le mnage c'est moi qui lui est appris la phrase: Car quand maman fait le mnage je peut pas m'occuper d'elle donc elle me laisse tranquille. Genre je fais la vaisselle elle demande les bras je lui dit "Je peux pas je fait le mnage", Elle rpond 'Maman Mnage' et me laisse tranquille .... 30 secondes  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Il n'empche que je t'en ai donn deux qui ne sont pas dans ta liste mais qui sont dans l'ODS  (et puis d'abord ce qui tait rigolo c'tait de chercher par nous-mmes...)


Ouais mais j'ai pu d'efferalgan, donc c'est pour mviter un gros mal de tte.  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

> illight > elle a eu 2 ans en septembre


Ah bah voila, la mienne n'a que 15 mois  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ah bah voila, la mienne n'a que 15 mois


15 mois  contre 25.

Illight tu as perdu.


Vivement demain le week end...

----------


## rothen

Ah dur , dur pour moi de vous rpondre , j'ai de plus en plus de mal pour avoir internet , sans arrts des coupure ..je l'ai par wifi ( mot admis au scrabble ) ..mais depuis longtemps et j'ai jamais eu ce pb avant ... peut venir de quoi  votre ide ? 

en ce qui concerne le scrabble , c'est sr , certains mots ne font pas trs franais et sont loin d'tre vidents ...faut les apprendre , surtout ceux avec lettres chres  :;): 

en ce qui concerne le cadran , merci beaucoup Loulotte pour tes liens et bienvenue dans la conversation  :;): 

Dans le premier lien il parle du pendule ...quelqu'un a-t-il dj fait des expriences avec ce genre de choses ? moi oui , et j'avais trouv  trs bluffant ...par exemple le pendule ragit diffremment suivant les mtaux , il fait une squence particulire ..mais toujours la mme pour le mme mtal ..vous pouvez essayer ,les sceptiques  vous risquez d'tre surpris  ::mouarf:: 

sinon comme je suis dans mes rangements outils , j'ai besoin de l'aide des bricoleurs pour me dire ce que c'est 

1: 

2 :

3 :

4 :

quelqu'un a une ide ?? ::roll::

----------


## illight

> 15 mois  contre 25.
> 
> Illight tu as perdu.


Et en plus je pourrais jamais la rattraper  ::cry:: 

 ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Et en plus je pourrais jamais la rattraper


Mdr ^^



@ Rothen 

1/ Un etaut d'angle ?
2/ pince coupante ( pour les barres mtaliques )
3/ Je ne sais pu, un dnudeur peut tre
4/ Un truc qui se fixe sur quelquechose

----------


## giragu03

> Dans le premier lien il parle du pendule ...quelqu'un a-t-il dj fait des expriences avec ce genre de choses ? moi oui , et j'avais trouv  trs bluffant ...par exemple le pendule ragit diffremment suivant les mtaux , il fait une squence particulire ..mais toujours la mme pour le mme mtal ..vous pouvez essayer ,les sceptiques  vous risquez d'tre surpris


Recherche d'eau souterraine... Je n'ai pas encore creus pour savoir si c'tait bon ou pas, donc je ne peux pas dire, mais j'ai trouv le mme rsultat que le sourcier et j'ai retrouv la veine d'eau qui passe chez ma grand-mre (et accessoirement, j'ai retrouv le puits qui est bouch...).




> sinon comme je suis dans mes rangements outils , j'ai besoin de l'aide des bricoleurs pour me dire ce que c'est 
> 
> 1: 
> 
> 2 :
> 
> 3 :
> 
> 4 :
> ...


1 et 2 je suis d'accord avec Nhaps.
Le 3, j'avais pens  une popeuse...
Le 4, a m'a l'air d'tre un truc o tu branches des fils lectriques (il y a des numros en face de chaque trou), mais aucune ide de ce que a peut tre.

----------


## illight

> 4/ Un truc qui se fixe sur quelquechose


Wahoo j'adore celle-l  ::mrgreen:: 


Sinon, tant donn que le bricolage est moi, a fait  peu 200, je vais quand mme te donner mon avis, mme si je suis aps sur que a va grandement t'aider  ::mrgreen:: 

1/ un tau d'angle. A mon souvenir quand je faisais de la technologie (snif c'est loin  ::calim2:: ), on s'en servait quand on faisait de la soudure. Mais je me souviens plus du tout comment a marche.

2/ La pince coupante de lamortquitue  ::mrgreen::  J'avais un pote qui utilisait ce genre de pince pour tailler sa haie au dessus : il s'en servait comme un scateur finalement.

3/ Au vu de l'embout, j'aurai dit que c'est un outil pour mettre des boulons  :8O:  les boulons qui sont dessus, tu peux les enlever ou c'est dcoratif ?

4/ un morpion ?  ::aie::  mais il manque une case  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah dur , dur pour moi de vous rpondre , j'ai de plus en plus de mal pour avoir internet , sans arrts des coupure ..je l'ai par wifi ( mot admis au scrabble ) ..mais depuis longtemps et j'ai jamais eu ce pb avant ... peut venir de quoi  votre ide ?


Il y a une limite par rapport au positionnement de la box, donc si tu es  l'autre bout du chteau c'est peut-tre un peu loin, je crois que le Wifi c'est 20 mtres grand max dans une maison (selon le nombre de murs et de meubles  traverser).

Tu pourrais tirer des cbles pour te connecter par cble de l'autre bout du chteau. Si les coupures persistent, c'est sur la ligne entre ta box et internet. Si le problme disparat, c'est entre la box et ton PC  ::): 
(mais sans plus d'infos c'est compliqu de t'aider ^^)

On peut voir l'embout du 3 de face ?

----------


## gangsoleil

etau d'angle. Sert par exemple a fabriquer des cadres (pour les tableaux)coupe boulonmachine a riveter : tu mets un rivet dans l'embout, tu ouvres la pince, tu mets dans les deux pieces que tu veux riveter, et tu appuies super fortoui, un truc electrique, mais quoi...

----------


## illight

> Ah dur , dur pour moi de vous rpondre , j'ai de plus en plus de mal pour avoir internet , sans arrts des coupure ..je l'ai par wifi ( mot admis au scrabble ) ..mais depuis longtemps et j'ai jamais eu ce pb avant ... peut venir de quoi  votre ide ?


Pour rpondre  cette question, a peut venir :
- de ta box
- de ta ligne tlphonique
- de ton ordi
- de ton oprateur qui ont des problmes rseau, donc un peu li au premier.

Tu saurais nous dire depuis quand tu as ce problme rcurrent ?

Comme il a t dit dans un prcdent post, mais voir si a vient pas du PC un test de lien en direct entre ta box et ton PC pourrait dj carter que a vienne de la box.
Ensuite, vu que tu fais du wifi, il est possible que a vienne de la carte Wifi de ton PC..

Bref a peut venir de beaucoup d'endroits  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

1 : Une presse d'angle, vue d'en dessous,  l'envers donc. Pour lencadrement notamment. Permet de maintenir les pices  angle droit
2 : Un coupe-boulon, une super grosse pince coupante en quelque sorte
3 : Une pince  riveter, qui s'utilise avec des rivets dits Pop
4 : Un connecteur lectrique de puissance, spcifique  un appareil probablement. Mais il semble manquer la partie contact lectrique dans les trous.

----------


## Auteur

::cry::  prvenez moi quand vous avez des charades. J'ai pas eu le temps de rpondre moi  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> 1 : Une presse d'angle, vue d'en dessous,  l'envers donc. Pour lencadrement notamment. Permet de maintenir les pices  angle droit
> 2 : Un coupe-boulon, une super grosse pince coupante en quelque sorte
> 3 : Une pince  riveter, qui s'utilise avec des rivets dits Pop
> 4 : Un connecteur lectrique de puissance, spcifique  un appareil probablement. Mais il semble manquer la partie contact lectrique dans les trous.


1, je n'ai jamais connu le nom donc j'en apprends (tau d'angle me plaisait bien et en cherchant des images de l'un et de l'autre je tombe sur le mme genre d'outil... donc les deux noms doivent exister).
2, je ne retrouvais plus le nom (gros coup de fatigue, parce que ce n'est pas compliqu...)
3, j'imagine que "popeuse" est un nom plus familier (mais j'ai toujours entendu appeler cet outil ainsi), mais on est d'accord sur l'outil  ::): 
4, tu trouves dcidment de meilleurs termes que moi et surtout plus explicites (tu es probablement plus bricoleur que moi aussi  ::oops:: )

Pour Auteur  ::calin:: , je l'ai invente spcialement pour toi (les autres soyez sympas de ne pas donner la rponse) :



> Mon premier est  moi
> Mon deuxime n'est ni brun ni blond
> Mon troisime peut tre joli dans une peau de vache
> Mon tout est l'outil prfr des pingouins bouriffs

----------


## Auteur

> Pour Auteur , je l'ai invente spcialement pour toi (les autres soyez sympas de ne pas donner la rponse) :


sche linge ?
brosse ?
peigne ?
 ::koi::

----------


## giragu03

> sche linge ?
> brosse ?
> peigne ?


Pour la troisime, il faut que tu connaisses les chansons de Brassens...

----------


## Auteur

> Pour la troisime, il faut que tu connaisses les chansons de Brassens...


jolie fleur ?

----------


## giragu03

> jolie fleur ?


Oui  ::):  Tu as donc la dernire syllabe.

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour la troisime, il faut que tu connaisses les chansons de Brassens...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1NGbG5FgrY"]Georges BRASSENS ?? ? Une jolie fleur dans une peau de vache ? - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Auteur

> Oui  Tu as donc la dernire syllabe.


mon-chatain-fleur ?  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> mon-chatain-fleur ?


Y a de l'ide (c'est sympa de faire durer ma superbe charade plus longtemps que ce que j'ai mis pour la faire  ::ccool:: )

----------


## Auteur

> Y a de l'ide (c'est sympa de faire durer ma superbe charade plus longtemps que ce que j'ai mis pour la faire )


et je le fais pas exprs  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> et je le fais pas exprs


Le 2, tu n'es pas sur la bonne teinte... Mais tu as bien la bonne ide.
EDIT 22h21 (parce que, bon, on va pas y passer la nuit) : le 1, il faut passer au fminin...

----------


## Auteur

maroufleur....  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> maroufleur....


Bah voil... Je venais d'diter le message prcdent pour t'aider.
 ::ccool:: 
Comme a tu es content, tu as eu ta petite charade  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

j'ai eu ma charade, j'ai eu ma charade  ::lahola:: 
 ::kiss::  giragu03

----------


## giragu03

> j'ai eu ma charade, j'ai eu ma charade 
>  giragu03


 ::D: 
Bonne nuit les petits (et en chanson)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIPSmufiM4g"]Bonne nuit les petits - J&#39;ai du bon tabac - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

> j'ai eu ma charade, j'ai eu ma charade 
>  giragu03


Mon premier est remport a chaque tour d'un loto de village
Mon second est rpt deux fois a la fin d'un titre d'une chanson de file indienne
Mon tout fait rire.



( J'invente aussi des charades, comme ca ca fait pas post  flood )

----------


## giragu03

> Mon premier est remport a chaque tour d'un loto de village
> Mon second est rpt deux fois a la fin d'un titre d'une chanson de file indienne
> Mon tout faire rire.
> 
> 
> 
> ( J'invente aussi des charades, comme ca ca fait pas post  flood )


lol  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  ..j'adore l'ide des charades ..continuez je trouve que c'est super  ::ccool:: 

connaissant Guillaume j'avais de suite trouve celle pour Auteur  ::yaisse:: ..par contre pas trouve celle de Jonathan   ::?: 




> Il y a une limite par rapport au positionnement de la box, donc si tu es  l'autre bout du chteau c'est peut-tre un peu loin, je crois que le Wifi c'est 20 mtres grand max dans une maison  
> 
> Tu pourrais tirer des cbles pour te connecter par cble de l'autre bout du chteau. Si les coupures persistent, c'est sur la ligne entre ta box et internet. Si le problme disparat, c'est entre la box et ton PC





> Pour rpondre  cette question, a peut venir :
> - de ta box
> - de ta ligne tlphonique
> - de ton ordi
> - de ton oprateur qui ont des problmes rseau, donc un peu li au premier.
> 
> Tu saurais nous dire depuis quand tu as ce problme rcurrent ?
> 
> Comme il a t dit dans un prcdent post, mais voir si a vient pas du PC un test de lien en direct entre ta box et ton PC pourrait dj carter que a vienne de la box.
> ...


Ouais bon avec tout  , je suis pas sortie de l'auberge , ca va pas tre facile de rgler ce pb  ::cry:: .. ce matin j'ai mme failli abandonner de vous crire , ca coupe sans arrt , suis oblige de sauvegarder ..et recommencer le post ..affreux  ::cry::  ..en fait j'ai rien chang du tout , c'est toujours la mme configuration ..mais ca marche de moins en moins bien .. ::?:  ...et je sais pas si je vous l'ai dj dit  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  je suis pas dans un chteau ... ::twisted:: 




> 1 : Une presse d'angle, vue d'en dessous,  l'envers donc. Pour lencadrement notamment. Permet de maintenir les pices  angle droit
> 2 : Un coupe-boulon, une super grosse pince coupante en quelque sorte
> 3 : Une pince  riveter, qui s'utilise avec des rivets dits Pop
> 4 : Un connecteur lectrique de puissance, spcifique  un appareil probablement. Mais il semble manquer la partie contact lectrique dans les trous.


un super bon rsum de votre rponse collective  ::ccool::  ..pour la 4 je vais mettre la pice de cot ..jusqu' ce que je trouve avec quoi ca va  :;): 

en tous cas ca fait plaisir de voir que pour des geeks vous vous y connaissez aussi en bricolage  ::yaisse3::  

alors je vais continuer

1:

2 :

3:

4 :

 vous  :;):  ..et continuer les charades ..j'adore  ::ccool::

----------


## Nhaps

Mon premier n'est pas mauvais
Mon second acquiesce
Mon troisime fait l'amour en argot
Mon tout est hebdomadaire.

( j'aime invent des charades, mais c'est du haut niveau  ::aie::  )

Pour les images la, c'est clairement plus compliqu.
- Mise a part le fameux stylo...  ::):

----------


## gangsoleil

1/ Ca ressemble a des rivets... On peut avoir une vue de cote en plus ?  ::): 
2/ Un interrupteur. Si si, comme celui du salon, mais pour de tres tres gros amperages (utilisation professionnelle).
3/ Un joli bracelet  ::D: 
4/ Un stylo, de marque BIC probablement. Plus serieusement, probablement un genre de pied a coulisse... En tout cas, ca sert a mesurer.

----------


## illight

Moi je laisse tout a  Auteur donc je dis rien  ::mrgreen:: 

Pis de toute faon, je "pars" en week-end, donc bon week-end  tous  ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

Pour les images :

1 - Je doute que ce soit des rivets, faudrait voir la bte sous un autre angle.

2 - Il s'agit bien d'un interrupteur gros amprage (ou sectionneur) mais pas trs scuritaire. A ne plus utiliser de nos jours, juste pour quelques collectionneurs (mais a vaut que dalle, je pense)

3 - Ce magnifique bracelet est en ralit un support de fusible utilis notamment, entre-autre, en automobile. Celui-ci est tout neuf, jamais utilis (le fil n'est pas coup). Comme celui-ci par exemple 

4 - C'est une rgle guide. C'est un accessoire gnralement de machine outils, ou doutillage comme des scies circulaires, dfonceuses, etc. a permet de travailler  distance constante du bord de la pice  travailler. La partie gradue est glisse dans la machine, rgle  la distance voulue. Ensuite on plaque la partie perpendiculaire de la rgle contre le bord de la pice  usiner, a permet de guider la machine tout en conservant la distance avec ce bord constante.

----------


## Cheetor

Je suis d'accord avec Sevyc. Pour Ma part, cela ressemblerait plutot a un connecteur.

Sinon, petit coucou de Munich que je vais quitter dans 3h pour rentrer chez moi. Merci les bornes d'acces gratuites. Par contre leur clavier est encore moins evident qu'un qwerty... C'est un qwertz pour les interesses (et je n'ai pas les racourcis clavier pour les accents, ce qui explique les fautes...).  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je ne participe plus beaucoup, mais suis toujours avec assiduit ce forum ^^

----------


## Auteur

> Je ne participe plus beaucoup, mais suis toujours avec assiduit ce forum ^^


moi aussi ! moi aussi !

----------


## giragu03

> moi aussi ! moi aussi !


Y a de la charade en attente de rponse (pas les miennes, mme si j'ai essay une rponse pour une, elle n'a pas t confirme ou infirme...) si tu as bien suivi... Quand on demande des charades, on assume derrire. Enfin je dis a, je dis rien...

----------


## rothen

Juste un petit coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  pour vous dire de ne pas vous inquiter 

j'ai de la visite toute la semaine ...et un programme d'enfer  ::mouarf::  


vraiment impossible de venir papoter avec vous alors je vous laisse ce post jusqu' au moins lundi  :;): 

n'en profitez pas de trop  ::aie:: 

moi je vais tre sage ...comme d'habitude  ::wow:: 

 bientt   ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

> Mon premier n'est pas mauvais
> Mon second acquiesce
> Mon troisime fait l'amour en argot
> Mon tout est hebdomadaire.





> Y a de la charade en attente de rponse (pas les miennes, mme si j'ai essay une rponse pour une, elle n'a pas t confirme ou infirme...) si tu as bien suivi...


j'ai demand 1 charade pas 50  ::aie:: 
 En plus celle de Nhaps  l'air bien tordue  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> j'ai demand 1 charade pas 50


"Demandez et vous recevrez, et votre joie sera parfaite" (Jn 24, 16)



> En plus celle de Nhaps  l'air bien tordue


D'accord avec toi. Nhaps a l'air bien tordu  ::aie:: 



> moi je vais tre singe ...comme d'habitude


Au passage, un petit coucou  Rothen qui va tre bien "singe" pendant la semaine.
On parie qu'elle est all vrifier ce qu'elle a crit ?  ::aie:: 
 ::zoubi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Au passage, un petit coucou  Rothen qui va tre bien "singe" pendant la semaine.


Je suis sr que le singe en question sera le bonobo  ::aie:: 

il a pourtant des moeurs excellente ce singe !!!  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

> il a pourtant des moeurs excellente ce singe !!!


Tu penses au fait qu'un faible accepte de se faire enc*ler par un dominant pour viter de se faire tabasser (en fait comme chez les humains, les petits se font enc*ler par leurs chefs et ceux qui les gouvernent  ::aie:: ), parce que la bisexualit de ces animaux sert essentiellement  a.

----------


## illight

Je suis choqu  :8O:  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Tu penses au fait qu'un faible accepte de se faire enc*ler par un dominant pour viter de se faire tabasser (en fait comme chez les humains, les petits se font enc*ler par leurs chefs et ceux qui les gouvernent ), parce que la bisexualit de ces animaux sert essentiellement  a.


Je pensais surtout  la rsolution de conflit par le sexe, mais vu comme tu le prsente, a n'est encore pas tout  fait parfait...
En revanche le "montisation" du sexe peut tre utile aussi "tu as de la bouffe, moi pas, vient on baise et on partage" ^^

----------


## giragu03

> En revanche le "montisation" du sexe


Chez les humains a s'appelle la prostitution  ::roll:: .



> Je suis choqu


a se voit que tu n'as pas tout lu le sujet (ou alors les expriences que Rothen a failli avoir n'taient pas assez explicites...).

----------


## illight

> Chez les humains a s'appelle la prostitution .
> 
> a se voit que tu n'as pas tout lu le sujet (ou alors les expriences que Rothen a failli avoir n'taient pas assez explicites...).



Je pense qu'effectivement, je n'ai pas du passer sur l'pisode du singe encore  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Je pense qu'effectivement, je n'ai pas du passer sur l'pisode du singe encore


Ce n'tait pas avec des singes... Je pense notamment  une soire spaghetti mais je n'ai pas le courage de chercher le post concern...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ce n'tait pas avec des singes... Je pense notamment  une soire spaghetti mais je n'ai pas le courage de chercher le post concern...


De fait, l'pisode avec les spaghettis tait bien sympa....  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> De fait, l'pisode avec les spaghettis tait bien sympa....


Et je pense que si Illight tait choqu par mes propos des pisodes comme celui-ci devraient le choquer aussi.

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou les tous.

Personne  trouver ma charade  ::cry::

----------


## illight

> Mon premier n'est pas mauvais
> Mon second acquiesce
> Mon troisime fait l'amour en argot
> Mon tout est hebdomadaire.


Bon Week-end ??  :8O:  mais je comprend pas pourquoi je dis a  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon Week-end ??  mais je comprend pas pourquoi je dis a


 ::bravo::  ::bravo::

----------


## illight

pas compris pour le troisime alors  ::aie:: 

Tu fais rfrence au mari de Barbie ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> pas compris pour le troisime alors 
> 
> Tu fais rfrence au mari de Barbie ?


Bah pareil c'est  a que j'avais pens mais je voyais pas comment a collais pour le troisime ...

----------


## Deadpool

Salut  tous.




> pas compris pour le troisime alors 
> 
> Tu fais rfrence au mari de Barbie ?


En fait ken, c'est aussi le verlant de n****r. 

De rien.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> En fait ken, c'est aussi le verlant de n****r.


nicher ?  ::aie:: 

Comme pas mal de monde ici, j'avais les deux premiers... Alors aprs j'ai essay des synonymes de "acquiescer", mais rien ne collait non plus...

----------


## Nhaps

Ctait pour ajouter de la difficult ! 

Si vous voulez je peux vous en crer une chaque jour. Histoire de vous gailler la journe, ou de vous triturer les mninges =I

----------


## Hizin

Partant.
Pour le moment, elles ne sont pas trop dure  ::):

----------


## illight

> Ctait pour ajouter de la difficult ! 
> 
> Si vous voulez je peux vous en crer une chaque jour. Histoire de vous gailler la journe, ou de vous triturer les mninges =I


I am ready  :8-):

----------


## Nhaps

Aujourd'hui c'est lundi, donc on attaque la semaine avec une charade simple.

Mon premier a des bois
Mon second me dsigne
Mon troisime est un la avec une barbe
Mon quatrime est une note de musique
Mon cinquime porte une voile
Mon tout est prsent dans le tramway

----------


## giragu03

> I am ready


Raidis tout  ::aie:: 




> Aujourd'hui c'est lundi, donc on attaque la semaine avec une charade simple.
> 
> Mon premier a des bois
> Mon second me dsigne
> Mon troisime est un la avec une barbe
> Mon quatrime est une note de musique
> Mon cinquime porte une voile
> Mon tout est prsent dans le tramway


Serge le lama (cerf - je - le - la - mat)...

----------


## illight

Je savais pas qu'il vivait dans le tramway  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon faut que je cherche ta charade  la noix  ::mrgreen::  parce que pour le moment je vois pas  :8O:

----------


## giragu03

> Je savais pas qu'il vivait dans le tramway


C'tait quand mme la seule info pertinente et intressante des derniers jours...  ::mouarf:: 



> Bon faut que je cherche ta charade  la noix  parce que pour le moment je vois pas


Pas de charade, juste de l'anglais crit en franais (de manire  ce que la phrase franaise puisse vouloir dire quelque chose aussi...)

----------


## illight

:8O: 

...C'est pas faux  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  contente de vous retrouver  :;): 
aprs une semaine non stop passe avec ma cops , je suis compltement lessive  ::wow:: 

J'aime bien les charades , je trouve qu'en mettre une par jour est une bonne ide  ::ccool::  mme quand la rponse est ..spciale  ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne les objets  identifier 



> Pour les images :
> 
> 1 - Je doute que ce soit des rivets, faudrait voir la bte sous un autre angle.
>  je vais essayer d'en mettre une demain 
> 4 - C'est une rgle guide. C'est un accessoire gnralement de machine outils, ou doutillage comme des scies circulaires, dfonceuses, etc. a permet de travailler  distance constante du bord de la pice  travailler. La partie gradue est glisse dans la machine, rgle  la distance voulue. Ensuite on plaque la partie perpendiculaire de la rgle contre le bord de la pice  usiner, a permet de guider la machine tout en conservant la distance avec ce bord constante.


ca veut dire que a fait partie d'une machine outil que je dois avoir  ? elle pourrait ressembler  quoi ? 

merci pour la 2 et la 3 qui sont rsolues  ::ccool:: 




> Au passage, un petit coucou  Rothen qui va tre bien "singe" pendant la semaine.
> On parie qu'elle est all vrifier ce qu'elle a crit ?


le pire non , je t'ai fait confiance  ::calim2::  avec mes yeux j'avais pas vu l'criture blanche  ::mouarf:: 

en plus le pire j'ai vraiment t au zoo , vous ai ramen des photos 


un des rares lions blancs 



le seul reptile que j'ai aim , je l'ai trouv marrant avec ses rayures et ses pois jaune vif 



quelqu'un sait ce que c'est ?? 

et j'ai ador ce magnifique nounours 







> a se voit que tu n'as pas tout lu le sujet (ou alors les expriences que Rothen a failli avoir n'taient pas assez explicites...).





> De fait, l'pisode avec les spaghettis tait bien sympa....


eh voil , je vous raconte une exprience affreuse et traumatisante pour moi  ::cry::  ...oui , bon , j'exagre un peu  ::mouarf::  ..et tout ce que vous retenez c'est les spaghettis  ::twisted:: 

blague mise  part , je suis tonne de votre mmoire  ::ccool:: 

pendant ma semaine je suis aussi alle l 



quelqu'un connait cet endroit ??

----------


## lper

Coucou, ::zoubi:: 

je comptais bien vous ramener aussi des photos, elles sont restes quelque part au pied du Silver Star.... ::cry:: 
Sinon j'ai suivi tes traces aprs Rothen, vraiment sympa ce coin o on a super bien mang  la maison rouge !  ::ccool::

----------


## giragu03

> le pire non , je t'ai fait confiance  avec mes yeux j'avais pas vu l'criture blanche


La prochaine fois, je n'cris pas en blanc mais avec la mme couleur que le fond (en fait, a dpend vraiment des rglages des crans, par exemple sur les miens, je ne peux pas lire, mais je sais que certains peuvent lire trs facilement...).



> en plus le pire j'ai vraiment t au zoo


On va vrifier la culture des Astrixophiles (c'est le mot zoo qui m'a fait pens  a...) : dans quel album trouve-t-on Zdvinsen ?



> et tout ce que vous retenez c'est les spaghettis


Comme aurait pu le dire Oblix : bah quoi ? C'est bon les spaghettis...



> blague mise  part , je suis tonne de votre mmoire


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l0ytUxNh2s"]Jeanne Moreau - J'ai la mmoire - YouTube[/ame]



> pendant ma semaine je suis aussi alle l 
> 
> quelqu'un connait cet endroit ??


Probablement toi, maintenant que tu y es alle  ::mouarf:: 

Bonne soire.  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

> La prochaine fois, je n'cris pas en blanc mais avec la mme couleur que le fond (en fait, a dpend vraiment des rglages des crans, par exemple sur les miens, je ne peux pas lire, mais je sais que certains peuvent lire trs facilement...).


Non, en fait, dans une rponse classique, l'crit en blanc n'apparait pas, la couleur tant quasiment celle du fond.

Mais ds que cette rponse est cite dans une autre rponse, a apparait car le blanc n'est plus du tout la couleur du fond de la citation  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Non, en fait, dans une rponse classique, l'crit en blanc n'apparait pas, la couleur tant quasiment celle du fond.
> 
> Mais ds que cette rponse est cite dans une autre rponse, a apparait car le blanc n'est plus du tout la couleur du fond de la citation


Si tu as un contraste lev, tu lis assez facilement mme quand c'est en blanc... (il y a eu plusieurs dbats  ce sujet, notamment dans la taverne...) Tu remarqueras d'ailleurs que la seule citation de mon message avait t tronque de la partie en blanc...
Et de toutes faons en citant ma rponse, elle pouvait (et elle pourra) toujours voir facilement l'intgralit du texte.

----------


## Lung

> On va vrifier la culture des Astrixophiles (c'est le mot zoo qui m'a fait pens  a...) : dans quel album trouve-t-on Zdvinsen ?


La grande traverse.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Tiens tu es all au Zoo d'Amnville ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour la bbte, a ressemble fortement  un gros iguane, mais je pense pas que a soit a  ::lol:: 

Et pour la piste, c'est  ct du Zoo, je crois qu'il y a en a une de ce genre. Comme  Duba  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> La grande traverse.


 ::ccool:: 
Lung tu es toujours fidle au poste pour les questions Astrix  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

La charade du mardi.

Mon premier est un empilement de choses
Mon second est le nom d'un Jules clbre
Nous sommes dans mon tout.

----------


## Lady

Taverne !!!

----------


## Nhaps

> Taverne !!!


 ::ccool:: 

J'ai dj celle pour demain dans ma tte, le niveau va augment un peu :p

----------


## lper

Encore une petite et sans vouloir occulter sa tche quotidienne, merci Nhaps(jeu de mot involontaire ::aie:: ) :
Mon premier est un daguet qui a vieillit
Mon second est la premire personne
Mon troisime est un article
Mon quatrime est une note de musique
Mon cinquime est un pronom possessif
Mon tout fait le buzz du moment

----------


## Deadpool

> Encore une petite et sans vouloir occulter sa tche quotidienne, merci Nhaps(jeu de mot involontaire) :
> Mon premier est un daguet qui a vieillit
> Mon second est la premire personne
> Mon troisime est un article
> Mon quatrime est une note de musique
> Mon cinquime est un pronom possessif
> Mon tout fait le buzz du moment


Ben alors lper, tu fais des reposts?  ::aie:: 




> Aujourd'hui c'est lundi, donc on attaque la semaine avec une charade simple.
> 
> Mon premier a des bois
> Mon second me dsigne
> Mon troisime est un la avec une barbe
> Mon quatrime est une note de musique
> Mon cinquime porte une voile
> Mon tout est prsent dans le tramway


Ces 2 charades ont la mme solution.

----------


## Lady

Bah aprs on peut faire dans l'autre sens comme le jeopardi mais avec des charades. Quelqu'un donne un mot et on doit crire la charade (lol)

----------


## lper

Oups pas vu dsol ::oops::

----------


## Nhaps

C'est vrai que le plus compliqu est de trouver le mot  ::aie:: 
Et faut pas qu'il soit compos avec des syllabes compliques ^^

----------


## Lung

> Lung tu es toujours fidle au poste pour les questions Astrix


L, c'tait facile.
 :;):

----------


## illight

::lol::  ::lol::  J'ai enfin compris la charade avec le lama  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> J'ai enfin compris la charade avec le lama


 ::ccool:: 

Tu es maintenant prt pour chaque jour trouver les charades que je vous enverrai :p

----------


## giragu03

> Oups pas vu dsol


Il faut parfois sortir un peu le nez du tricot  ::mouarf:: 



> L, c'tait facile.


Pour un fan, oui  ::D:

----------


## lper

Mon premier est un classement
Mon second second est une ville de l'Hraut.
Mon tout est mon souffre-douleur... ::cry:: 
 ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Mon premier est un classement
> Mon second second est une ville de l'Hraut.
> Mon tout est mon souffre-douleur...


Je pensais  tri - Caux... Mais je ne vois pas ce que pourrait tre le tout  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> J'ai enfin compris la charade avec le lama


Moi aucune.
 ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

> Coucou,
> 
> je comptais bien vous ramener aussi des photos, elles sont restes quelque part au pied du Silver Star....


comment t'as pu perdre ton appareil sur un mange aussi cool  ::mouarf:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3TWhv9ehIs"]SILVER STAR - EUROPA-PARK - YouTube[/ame]

bon , je vais aller lire le reste du post .. :;):

----------


## Lady

> comment t'as pu perdre ton appareil sur un mange aussi cool 
> 
> SILVER STAR - EUROPA-PARK - YouTube
> 
> bon , je vais aller lire le reste du post ..


Surtout qu'il y a des casier pour poser ses affaires . Tu voulais filmer la descente et t'as oubli d'enfiler la dragonne ?

Ca me rappel un mec qui voulais faire arreter Space montain car il avait perdu son appareil dans l'attraction ... Mais bien sure!!

----------


## illight

Plus jamais je monterai dans le silver star ! 

Je suis mont une fois, et en plus on m'a forc, a m'a suffit  ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

Pour se dtendre, la petite charade du mercredi.

Mon premier est malpropre
Mon second a son heure en Angleterre
Mon troisime prcde le papillon
Nous aimons mon tout.

----------


## illight

on est forc d'aimer mon tout ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Pour se dtendre, la petite charade du mercredi.
> 
> Mon premier est malpropre
> Mon second a son heure en Angleterre
> Mon troisime prcde le papillon
> Nous aimons mon tout.


Je dirais :
Sale
Th
Larve / Chenille / Chrysalide
Mais alors pour arriver  quelque chose  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

Le premier est compliqu, je rajouterai aprs midi un petit indice au premier pour vous aider.

Le troisime est faisable, il faut prendre la bonne direction.

Et oui on aime/apprcie mon tout

----------


## Hizin

Chat - Th - noeud

=> Chtaigne ?

----------


## Loceka

> Je dirais :
> Sale
> Th
> Larve / Chenille / Chrysalide
> Mais alors pour arriver  quelque chose


J'avais cocon  la place de chrysalide mais je voyais pas non plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

On se rapproche, on se rapproche  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

J'en ai aussi un qui va avec le 2eme mais pas trop le reste (nuttela ... j'ai faim!!!!!!!!)

----------


## illight

> J'avais cocon  la place de chrysalide mais je voyais pas non plus




J'avais un VER pour le 3e, mais je vois pas non plus le tout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> J'avais un VER pour le 3e, mais je vois pas non plus le tout


Ohohoh avec a je fait un petit verre !! (un pet -tea - ver) alors ?


Edit a noter que si c'est a le troisime prcde la mouche (ou l'insecte) et pas le papillon)

----------


## Nhaps

> Ohohoh avec a je fait un petit verre !! (un pet -tea - ver) alors ?
> 
> 
> Edit a noter que si c'est a le troisime prcde la mouche (ou l'insecte) et pas le papillon)


Oui mais c'est pas ca, bien que la premiere syllabe ca se rapproche, ca se rapproche.
La premiere syllabe n'a jamais t trouver, les deux autres ont t trouvs, mais quelle est la bonne rponse ? :p

----------


## Lady

Lol j'ai trouv !!!

Rothen   ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

> Lol j'ai trouv !!!
> 
> Rothen


 ::bravo::  ::bravo::  ::bravo:: 

(Rot - Th - Noeud ) 

Bravo Lady, tu enchanes avec deux bonnes rponses d'affils, seras tu la reine de la semaine ?  ::mouarf::  

Elle vous a fait un peu plus rflchir celle la quand mme, j'en suis content =)

----------


## Lady

> (Rot - Th - Noeud ) 
> 
> Bravo Lady, tu enchanes avec deux bonnes rponses d'affils, seras tu la reine de la semaine ?  
> 
> Elle vous a fait un peu plus rflchir celle la quand mme, j'en suis content =)


En fait je suis peut tre la seule a passer plus de temps  chercher la rponse que de faire son boulot (Ah bon a se vois que je suis en pleine phase de rdaction de fiche de test et que a me passionne pas ?!)

----------


## rothen

> Lol j'ai trouv !!!
> 
> Rothen





> (Rot - Th - Noeud ) 
> 
>  Elle vous a fait un peu plus rflchir celle la quand mme, j'en suis content =)


Juste le temps de passer en coup de vent , mais 

 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf2::  ::ptdr::  

le pire j'ai cherch en lisant ..et j'avais pas trouv  ::mouarf:: 

chouettes ces charades  ::ccool:: 

je vais essayer d'tre un peu avec vous cet AM ..en tous cas  fait plaisir de vous voir en pleine forme  :;):

----------


## illight

> En fait je suis peut tre la seule a passer plus de temps  chercher la rponse que de faire son boulot (Ah bon a se vois que je suis en pleine phase de rdaction de fiche de test et que a me passionne pas ?!)



Non non tu n'est pas la seule, mais j'tais pas partie du bon ct  ::mrgreen:: 

Flicitations  ::mrgreen::  j'avais pas compris le noeud, mais maintenant c'est arriv au cerveau (j'ai le cerveau lent aujourd'hui, et il y a beaucoup de vent  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Lady

> Non non tu n'est pas la seule, mais j'tais pas partie du bon ct 
> 
> Flicitations  j'avais pas compris le noeud, mais maintenant c'est arriv au cerveau (j'ai le cerveau lent aujourd'hui, et il y a beaucoup de vent )



Bah pour tout dire je l'ai compris vraiment qu'au moment ou j'ai rpondu Rothen parceque justement j'avais trouv lol ...

----------


## Auteur

> Plus jamais je monterai dans le silver star !
> Je suis mont une fois, et en plus on m'a forc, a m'a suffit


Tu as essay celui-l  ::mrgreen::  :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN8nv4tVFuA"]Kingda Ka Front Row Video - YouTube[/ame]
sachant qu'il peut faire un _rollback_ (s'il n'y pas assez de puissance pour aller au sommet et le train redescend en marche arrire  ::aie:: ) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHnlRFkakYc"]KingDa Ka ROLLBACK - YouTube[/ame]


pour rien au monde je ne montrais l-dedans  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Perso aprs avoir fait a, j'ai laiss tomb les grand 8, trop fade.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krWU2Okp28o&noredirect=1"]Looping en planeur (Marianne) - YouTube[/ame]
PS : non la vido n'est pas de moi.

----------


## giragu03

> Perso aprs avoir fait a, j'ai laiss tomb les grand 8, trop fade.
> 
> Looping en planeur (Marianne) - YouTube
> PS : non la vido n'est pas de moi.


Pfft, trop facile. Je l'ai dj fait aussi... sous Flight Simulator  ::aie::  (et vu les rsultats avec Flight Simulator, je ne le testerai jamais en vrai parce que a ne se finissait pas toujours trs bien... surtout quand je le faisais avec des Boeing 737  ::aie:: )

----------


## Nhaps

Celle du Jeudi c'est dtente.

On retrouve son chemin grce  mon premier.
Mon second est le voisin de Mahal
Mon troisime n'a pas tout compris dans le Nord.
Mon quatrime est un btiment militaire.
Je possde mon cinquime
Mon sixime supporte une balle
Mon septime est possde par de nombreux animaux de la foret. 
On n'aime pas mon tout

----------


## illight

J'ai trouv que mon 5e => un grain  ::mrgreen::  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Le cinquieme c'est pas compliqu, mais bon, c'est plus je possde grce a mon cinquieme.
 ::aie::

----------


## Lady

J'ai le dbut mais je sche sur la fin pour l'instant

----------


## Nhaps

> J'ai le dbut mais je sche sur la fin pour l'instant


Es tu tomb dans le pige ? mouahahahaa

----------


## Lady

Pour le septime si tu conjugue comme il faut a fait possd ou possde ?? si c'est la deuxime je pense avoir une piste...

----------


## Nhaps

C'tait une faute d'orthographe de camouflage :p

J'ai dit !

----------


## Lady

Trouv !!!!

plantage informatique  Mis en blanc

----------


## Nhaps

::bravo:: 

( Plan - Taj - Hein - Fort - Ma - Tee - Queue ) ( blanc )

Bravo Lady ! 3  la suite !

----------


## illight

::bravo:: 

J'aurai jamais trouv  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: ...je vais essayer de revenir sur les questions laisses en plan  ::mouarf:: 




> Tiens tu es all au Zoo d'Amnville ? 
> 
> tout  fait , c'est bien le zoo d'Amnville 
> 
> Pour la bbte, a ressemble fortement  un gros iguane, mais je pense pas que a soit a 
> 
>  non c'est pas un iguane ..je me souviens plus ce que c'tait ..personne ne connait cette bte ? ce que j'ai trouv gnial c'est l'association des rayures et des pois jaunes vifs ..on n'a vraiment rien invent en imprim pour les tissus 
> Et pour la piste, c'est  ct du Zoo, je crois qu'il y a en a une de ce genre. Comme  Duba 
> 
>  tout  fait , c'est le Snow Hall et c'est d'ailleurs  Duba que le maire d'Amnville avait t cherch l'inspiration pour la conception de cette structure





> Mon premier est un classement
> Mon second second est une ville de l'Hraut.
> Mon tout est mon souffre-douleur...


 Vous l'avez trouve cette charade ?? ::roll::  j'ai pas vu la rponse dans le post   ::?:  




> Pour se dtendre, la petite charade du mercredi.
> 
> Mon premier est malpropre
> Mon second a son heure en Angleterre
> Mon troisime prcde le papillon
> Nous aimons mon tout.


 oh trop mimi Jonathan  ::love::  j'avais pas fait attention  la derniere phrase 

en tous cas super cette ide de charade ,( j'aurai pas trouv la dernire ..)ca complte bien les chansons et les histoires drles  ::ccool:: ..mme si l  fait un bout de temps qu'on n'en a pas eu   




> Tu as essay celui-l  :
> Kingda Ka Front Row Video - YouTube
> sachant qu'il peut faire un _rollback_


 merci Auteur ..rien de tel pour remettre un estomac en place  ::mouarf::  ...en rollback je pense que je me serai vanouie de frousse  ::calim2:: 




> Perso aprs avoir fait a, j'ai laiss tomb les grand 8, trop fade.
> 
> Looping en planeur (Marianne) - YouTube


 tu l'as fait en vrai  ??

en ce qui concerne les objets non finis d'tre identifis 

j'ai pris le 1 sous un autre angle 



ca vous parle mieux ? 

et le 4 de l'autre ct 



est ce que je pourrais avoir un exemple photo de machine sur laquelle ce genre de chose pourrait se mettre , c'est plus facile pour moi de trouver  quoi ca appartient .. :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> tu l'as fait en vrai  ??


Oui, plusieurs fois mme  ::P:

----------


## Lady

Pour le 1 je sais pas pourquoi a me fait pens a une prise de raccordement pour un truc a vapeur ... en tout cas a un truc qui se branche sur autre chose.

A mon avis le 2 ne va pas forcement avec une machine spcifique.

----------


## Nhaps

Le 2 c'est pas un genre de pied  coulisse ? 
Par contre le 1 a doit tre un truc qui se branche sur un appareil particulier, je suis du mme avis que Lady pour cet objet.

----------


## lper

> Vous l'avez trouve cette charade ??


Je ne sais pas si tu le fais exprs mais si c'est le cas tu mriterais une bonne  ::fessee:: (comme pour Guillaume), sinon la rponse a bel et bien t donne juste aprs.

Moi j'ai test le looping en Corvette (sous gta V) mais c'tait involontaire. ::aie::

----------


## illight

Pour le 2e on dirait une pe d'enfant  ::mrgreen:: 

Oui oui poussez pas je sors...

----------


## lper

> Pour le 2e on dirait une pe d'enfant 
> 
> Oui oui poussez pas je sors...


Aprs le concours de smileys... ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne sais pas si tu le fais exprs mais si c'est le cas tu mriterais une bonne (comme pour Guillaume), sinon la rponse a bel et bien t donne juste aprs.


Euh ! Pourquoi tu veux me donner une fesse ?  ::cry:: 



> Moi j'ai test le looping en Corvette (sous gta V) mais c'tait involontaire.


Et a s'est bien termin ?



> en tous cas super cette ide de charade ,( j'aurai pas trouv la dernire ..)ca complte bien les chansons et les histoires drles ..mme si l  fait un bout de temps qu'on n'en a pas eu


Le problme, c'est que je ne suis pas all acheter des couteurs pour le PC du boulot (depuis que ceux que j'avais ont mystrieusement disparu pendant des vacances...) et pour proposer des chansons sans vrifier que je mets bien la chanson, dans une qualit  peu prs potable et avec la chanson en entier, j'ai besoin d'en avoir.

----------


## lper

> Euh ! Pourquoi tu veux me donner une fesse ?


de fil en aiguille, a commenait  me mettre en pelote. ::furieux::   ::aie:: 



> Et a s'est bien termin ?


Direct aux toilettes aprs la boucherie cause. ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> de fil en aiguille, a commenait  me mettre en pelote.


Attention, tu files un mauvais coton. Pour tout te dire, tu es sur le fil du rasoir : ta vie ne tient plus qu' un fil.  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Moi j'ai test le looping en Corvette (sous gta V) mais c'tait involontaire.





> Et a s'est bien termin ?


Oh, il a juste pli l'antenne de la Corvette  ::mouarf:: 



Sinon pour Rothen :
1- Stylo en gros plan
2- Le mme stylo en plan loign.
Sinon il faut penser  mettre le bouchon sinon l'encre va scher.
 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

Bravo Auteur, l tu mrites la pole car je suis pli au moins comme l'antenne !  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

> Sinon pour Rothen :
> 1- Stylo en gros plan
> 2- Le mme stylo en plan loign.
> Sinon il faut penser  mettre le bouchon sinon l'encre va scher.


Elle va avoir un souci : il n'y a pas de bouchon sur ce genre de stylo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

Pour la photo 2, la fameuse rgle, a surement t fourni avec une machine, mais on peut en trouver sur diffrente machine, par exemple sur une scie circulaire : 
Sur cette photo, ta fameuse rgle correspond  l'lment appel "Guide parallle"

Tu peux aussi en trouver par exemple sur des dfonceuses, scie sauteuse , etc ...
_(non visible sur les liens donns)_

----------


## giragu03

> en tous cas super cette ide de charade ,( j'aurai pas trouv la dernire ..)ca complte bien les chansons et les histoires drles ..mme si l  fait un bout de temps qu'on n'en a pas eu


Je rangeais un petit peu... Et je suis tomb sur le *CD 2 titres* (on remarquera que, pour une fois, ce n'est pas un 33 T / 45 T / 78 T...) de a (trs grande chanson  texte... Illight, attention, a pourrait te choquer...) :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xjnpl_les-fascagat-le-cochon-dans-le-mais_news"]Les Fascagat - Le Cochon Dans Le Mas - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xjnpl@@AMEPARAM@@xjnpl[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

Allez la dernire avant ce long week end qui nous attends.

Mon premier est de forme
Mon second est utile en Maths
Mon troisime danse avec les stars
Mon quatrime fait avancer le mulet
Les oiseaux se reposent dans mon cinquime
Mon sixime est une couleur
Mon septime a des dents
Nous sommes sur mon huitime
On aime pas tre dans mon tout, mais on en a besoin.

----------


## lper

Hpital universitaire  ::yaisse3::

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo lper !  ::mrgreen:: 

( Haut - pi - Tal - hu - Nid - Vert - scie -Terre )  ::ccool:: 

Et le classement de la premire semaine :

Lady : 3 pts
Giragu03 : 1pt
lper : 1 pt

 ::bravo::

----------


## giragu03

> 


Bien jou... Lady n'aura pas gagn toute la semaine  ::): 
J'avais certaines syllabes (1, 2 et 5). Sans TV, dur pour Danse avec les stars. Le mulet, je le faisais avancer avec une carotte ou un bton  ::aie:: 
Et aprs sans ces deux-l, c'tait dur d'avancer...

----------


## lper

> Bravo lper !


Fallait bien stopper l'hmorragie(lady) sur ce thme... ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Bon je viens seulement de la lire la charade donc bon ... Mais objectivement j'avais le "universitaire" mais pas le "hopital" quand j'ai surlign la rponse  de lper donc je ne saurais jamais si j'aurais trouv seule ^^

----------


## Loceka

C'est pour quoi le Tal ? Pas compris le rapport avec la dfinition...

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est pour quoi le Tal ? Pas compris le rapport avec la dfinition...


La chanteuse Tal est dans l'mission "Danse avec les stars" ^^

----------


## Auteur

> La chanteuse Tal est dans l'mission "Danse avec les stars" ^^


si en plus on doit regarder la tl pour rsoudre les charades  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> si en plus on doit regarder la tl pour rsoudre les charades





> Mon second est utile en Maths


Et faire des maths




> Mon sixime est une couleur


Connaitre les couleurs

 ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Une charade facile  ::mrgreen::  :



> A prs le tricot, mon tout a pli l'antenne d'une corvette sous GTA V.

----------


## lper

> Une charade facile  :


 ::mouarf:: 
Un indice, il y avait un pingouin maroufleur comme copilote, de srieux squelles en tmoignent, comme par exemple la stylophilie.... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> un pingouin maroufleur


Je le connais ? Je ne vois pas du tout de qui tu parles  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

merci Jonathan pour la charade ..je me perfectionne j'approche de plus en plus de la solution   :;):  

et merci Guillaume pour ta chanson patriotique  ::mouarf:: 

l j'ai besoin de vous ..je pense que j'ai  nouveau pris un virus , mais ce coup ci sur l'ordi portable pour la 1ere fois 

j'ai tout essay , mode sans chec ou dernire configuration connue rien n'y fait , ca tourne en boucle , ca demmarre Windows xp puis ca vient sue la page ACER , puis re "Windows n'a pas dmarr correctement 

en touchant je sais plus quoi je suis tombe sur cette page 

 

j'ai aussi photographi les suivantes ..mais j'y comprends rien ..ben oui , comme dab , il n'y a pas de miracle  ::mouarf:: 

quelqu'un peut me donner la marche  suivre ?  avec des mots simples  ::calim2:: j'ai reussi  photographier avec beaucoup de mal , ce message qui apparait un micro de seconde


j'ai essay de faire mais j'arrive  aucun rsultat ..j'ai la main sur rien  ::cry:: 

personne pour me donner un conseil  ::calim2::

----------


## Auteur

La premire photo que tu as poste est celle de l'cran du BIOS de ton ordinateur.
Le BIOS est un petit programme qui permet  ton ordinateur de dmarrer. Pour tomber sur cet cran tu as appuy sur la touche _"suppr"_ de ton clavier. J'espre que tu n'as pas touch aux paramtres du BIOS  ::?: 

L'cran suivant est assez ennuyeux, le message d'erreur est _"unmountable boot volume"_. Essaye les procdures dcrites dans ce tutoriel :
http://www.6ma.fr/tuto/reparer+unmou...oot+volume-441
Mais d'abord lis _scrupuleusement_ ce document avant de te lancer.

----------


## giragu03

> si en plus on doit regarder avoir la tl pour rsoudre les charades






> et merci Guillaume pour ta chanson patriotique


Je suis fan du cochon du clip... La pochette du single est pas mal non plus :




> Le BIOS est un petit programme qui permet  ton ordinateur de dmarrer. Pour tomber sur cet cran tu as appuy sur la touche _"suppr"_ de ton clavier


Soit "suppr" soit F2, F11 ou je ne sais quelle autre touche Fxx. Enfin, comme l'a dit Auteur, esprons que tu n'as rien modifi l-dedans  ::?: 

J'espre que tu arriveras  te sortir de ton problme sur ton portable.
Bonne journe.

----------


## rothen

> La premire photo que tu as poste est celle de l'cran du BIOS de ton ordinateur.
> Le BIOS est un petit programme qui permet  ton ordinateur de dmarrer.  J'espre que tu n'as pas touch aux paramtres du BIOS





> Enfin, comme l'a dit Auteur, esprons que tu n'as rien modifi l-dedans 
>  .


  euh ...j'ai bien peur que si  ::oops:: 

j'ai la fcheuse tendance d'appuyer un peu partout sur toutes les touches en me disant qu'un miracle peut arriver   ::calim2:: 

ca avait march la veille avec la tl qui refusait de marcher ...visiblement a marche moins bien avec l'ordi  ::?: 

je risque quoi si j'ai chang des paramtres  ::calim2::

----------


## Auteur

> je risque quoi si j'ai chang des paramtres


avec un peu de chance pas grand chose, avec moins de chance ton ordinateur ne dmarre plus. 
L'idal serait que tu charges les paramtres par dfaut. Peut-on avoir la marque de ton ordinateur ?

----------


## rothen

> Peut-on avoir la marque de ton ordinateur ?


 c'tait un des ordi de mon mari que j'ai gard pour moi 
d'un ct il y a a 



mais il a d rajouter des choses car de l'autre il y a  :



j'ai bien relu la marche  suivre ..mais j'y arriverai jamais , je comprends qu'un mot sur 2 ..et encore  ::?:   ..je dois voir des amis ce soir , je vais essayer d'en trouver un pour m'aider , ca sera plus sr  :;):  ...pour l'ordi  ::mouarf:: 

sinon j'essayerai avec vous mardi  ::calim2::  ...tape par tape pour viter des btises   :;): 

en attendant passez tous 

UN SUPER WE 

3 jours c'est chouette non  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

> mais il a d rajouter des choses car de l'autre il y a  :


Pas ncessairement, a peut tre les composants qu'il y avait  l'intrieur de l'ordinateur.



> j'ai bien relu la marche  suivre ..mais j'y arriverai jamais , je comprends qu'un mot sur 2 ..et encore   ..je dois voir des amis ce soir , je vais essayer d'en trouver un pour m'aider , ca sera plus sr  ...pour l'ordi


Ce qui m'inquite, c'est que si j'ai bien compris "Mode sans chec" ne marche pas et qu'il est possible que tu n'aies pas de CD de Windows XP avec l'ordi (il arrive assez rgulirement qu'il n'y ait pas de CD pour installer Windows, mais juste un ou des CD/DVD de restauration), CD qui est ncessaire pour les dernires manipulations.



> en attendant passez tous 
> 
> UN SUPER WE 
> 3 jours c'est chouette non


Bon week-end  toi aussi.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Le sujet a t voqu quelques pages plus haut, et cela ne semble pas vraiment de la lgende urbaine : hiervendredi, il y avait tout un article dans le journal Ouest France sur le sujet, avec pour exemple un caf (en normandie, si je me rappelle ?). Et l'article constatait que le principe commenait  s'appliquer  d'autres commerces (typiquement la boulangerie, un kebab, ...).  ::ccool:: 

Au moins, cela ne ncessite pas "d'intermdiaire de charit" qui doit prendre ses frais de fonctionnement.

----------


## giragu03

> Le sujet a t voqu quelques pages plus haut, et cela ne semble pas vraiment de la lgende urbaine : hier, il y avait tout un article dans le journal Ouest France sur le sujet, avec pour exemple un caf (en normandie, si je me rappelle ?). Et l'article constatait que le principe commenait  s'appliquer  d'autres commerces (typiquement la boulangerie, un kebab, ...). 
> 
> Au moins, cela ne ncessite pas "d'intermdiaire de charit" qui doit prendre ses frais de fonctionnement.


Je n'tais pas revenu dessus, mais ayant quelques connaissances en Belgique j'avais vu aussi (merci Facebook...) des articles de lalibre.be ou d'autres sites d'infos du mme genre o ce phnomne tait voqu. Et je ne sais plus si j'avais mis le lien ou pas, mais j'tais tomb sur un site qui recensait les commerces proposant des cafs, baguettes ou autres choses "suspendus".

----------


## Nhaps

Semaine de quatre jours on va coupler les charades avec votre culture sur les buzz du moment.

Mon premier est avec le vin.
Mon second touche avec dlicatesse.
Mon troisime est un Pokmon de type pierre.
Mon tout est un groupe qui fait le buzz avec leurs bouches.

----------


## Lady

Mince j'ai oubli mon pokedex chez moi !!

Hello ici !!

----------


## Nhaps

Charade de mardi pas trouve, pas de charade aujourd'hui.

Pour se qui ont du temps  perdre, il y a le concours de smiley 2013 !

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'ai vraiment de gros problme en ce moment avec l'informatique ..pour mon ordi a sent le crash de disque dur  ::cry:: 

et hier j'ai t prive longtemps de LiveBox  ::(: 

ouais la technique c'est super ..quand a marche ... ::?: 
je sais pas si a vous fait pareil mais moi je deviens folle ds que j'ai plus internet ..il me manque quelque chose de vital , je me sens comme abandonne sans ce lien  ::(:  ..et vous , vous ragissez comment ??





> Le sujet a t voqu quelques pages plus haut, et cela ne semble pas vraiment de la lgende urbaine : hiervendredi, il y avait tout un article dans le journal Ouest France sur le sujet, avec pour exemple un caf Et l'article constatait que le principe commenait  s'appliquer  d'autres commerces (typiquement la boulangerie, un kebab, ...). 
> 
> Au moins, cela ne ncessite pas "d'intermdiaire de charit" qui doit prendre ses frais de fonctionnement.


Je trouve a une super bonne ide ..tant que a ne dgnre pas par rapport aux profiteurs qu'il y a partout ..tellement de gens ont rellement besoin d'tre aids que a me fout en l'air de voir tous ceux qui profitent  leurs dpends du systme ... mon avis on n'a pas les bons critres de slection en France ..en ce qui me concerne je donne de plus en plus de faon directe ..o indirecte .. des personnes autour de moi qui je sais en ont besoin ...au moins je sais o va mon argent ..et comme tu dis , sans intermdiaire  :;): 




> Semaine de quatre jours on va coupler les charades avec votre culture sur les buzz du moment.
> 
> Mon premier est avec le vin.
> Mon second touche avec dlicatesse.
> Mon troisime est un Pokmon de type pierre.
> Mon tout est un groupe qui fait le buzz avec leurs bouches.


euh j'ai pas trouv ..mme pas un mot  ::?: 
je suis nulle   ::cry:: ...mais a me rassure , je suis pas la seule ..puisque personne n'a trouv  ::mouarf:: 
tu pourrais donner des indices ??

----------


## Auteur

> [SIZE="3"][COLOR="Blue"]
> ouais la technique c'est super ..quand a marche ...
> je sais pas si a vous fait pareil mais moi je deviens folle ds que j'ai plus internet ..il me manque quelque chose de vital , je me sens comme abandonne sans ce lien  ..et vous , vous ragissez comment ??


je sors m'acheter un livre.  :;): 






> euh j'ai pas trouv ..mme pas un mot 
> je suis nulle  ...mais a me rassure , je suis pas la seule ..puisque personne n'a trouv 
> tu pourrais donner des indices ??


pas vident aussi : il faut connatre les pokemon et les "chanteurs" qui sortent-de la star acadmy  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> abandonne sans ce lien  ..et vous , vous ragissez comment ??
> tu pourrais donner des indices ?? [/COLOR][/SIZE]


Je hurle et je pleure quand a m'arrive.
Si a dur un peu longtemps, je lis.


OK un indice pour vous qui tes chez vous !

C'est un pokmon qui est apparu dans les versions rouge - bleu.
Le groupe est anglais et on fait le buzz on reprenant un groupe de deux franais !
je suis, je  suis ?

----------


## Lady

Quand j'ai pas internet c'est la cata !!! Car mon mari enrage (lol) . Bon moi aussi un peu car si c'est le rseau a veut aussi dire plus de Tl. Bon on viens de rachet un lecteur DVD donc un moyen de contournement pour moi et ma fille. Et pour mon mari y a les consoles. 

Sinon a me donnerais surement l'occasion de faire des choses que je remet  plus tard : ressortir le piano electrique que j'ai eu  Nol dernier et que j'ai  peine utilis. (ma fille devrait aim aussi). Faire des peluches (j'ai tous ce qu'il faut sauf le temps), dessiner ... Plus j'y pense plus je me dit qu'il faut que je me fasse une soire sans internet par semaine!

----------


## Lady

Le seul pokmon pierre qui me viens c'est onyx ... Pourtant j'en visualise d'autre mais impossible de retrouver les noms !!

Mais comme je suis pas les buzz ca m'aide pas

----------


## Nhaps

> Le seul pokmon pierre qui me viens c'est onyx ... Pourtant j'en visualise d'autre mais impossible de retrouver les noms !!
> 
> Mais comme je suis pas les buzz ca m'aide pas


C'est le bon pourtant :p
Il y avait aussi racaillou




> Plus j'y pense plus je me dit qu'il faut que je me fasse une soire sans internet par semaine!


 :8O:

----------


## Lady

> 


 Si si je te jure essaye a fait du bien. Si tu fait un truc constructif  la place t'as l'impression d'avoir fait quelque chose de ta soire. En fait le plus dure c'est de dire "ce soir je ne vais pas sur le net" une fois ce pas fait la soire peut tre trs cool.

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous


Coucou toi  ::zoubi:: 



> ouais la technique c'est super ..quand a marche ...
> je sais pas si a vous fait pareil mais moi je deviens folle ds que j'ai plus internet ..il me manque quelque chose de vital , je me sens comme abandonne sans ce lien  ..et vous , vous ragissez comment ??


"C'est une Rothen abandonne qui a vcu sans se retourner..."
Plus srieusement, a dpend  quel moment c'est. Quand je suis en tltravail, a m'nerve parce que a me pose des problmes pour bosser. Quand c'est le soir, a me laisse plutt indiffrent. Il y a des tas de choses  faire sans internet (lecture, musique, ...). Et je suis tout seul, mais sinon il y a les jeux de socit...



> euh j'ai pas trouv ..mme pas un mot 
> je suis nulle  ...mais a me rassure , je suis pas la seule ..puisque personne n'a trouv 
> tu pourrais donner des indices ??


Pas d'ide non plus...



> C'est un pokmon qui est apparu dans les versions rouge - bleu.
> Le groupe est anglais et on fait le buzz on reprenant un groupe de deux franais !
> je suis, je  suis ?


Il y a eu des groupes anglais depuis les Beatles ?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Semaine de quatre jours on va coupler les charades avec votre culture sur les buzz du moment.
> 
> Mon premier est avec le vin.
> Mon second touche avec dlicatesse.
> Mon troisime est un Pokmon de type pierre.
> Mon tout est un groupe qui fait le buzz avec leurs bouches.


Pain - tte - Onyx  <-> Pentatonix  ::question:: 


Merci pour l'aide pour le Pokemon parce que j'aurais jamais trouv tout seul.  ::P:

----------


## rothen

alors ?? c'est a ??

si oui jamais j'aurais trouv  ::calim2:: 

puissant en tous cas  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Merci pour l'aide pour le Pokemon parce que j'aurais jamais trouv tout seul.


Les deux premiers taient dans mes ides... Comme Pokmon et le groupe rsultat, je ne connais pas (j'ai tout juste entendu parler de Pikachu...), a n'allait pas tre facile d'avoir quelque chose  ::calim2:: .

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo DeadPool ! 

 ::lahola:: 

C'est une charade qui a dur, 2 jours, donc, oui cela te fait 2 points ! 

Voici le buzz en question, je l'ai post sur un autre topic du forum. La rponse tait pas si loin que ca au final  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hizin

Sympa comme musique.
Je n'en avais pas entendu parler. Daft Punk sont pourtant un des mes groupes prfrs.

----------


## Nhaps

Allez une plus simple pour se dtendre.

Mon premier est une lettre de l'alphabet
Mon second n'est pas trs sduisant
Mon troisime est utilis pendant la guerre
Mon quatrime peut tre de l'oie
Mon cinquime n'est pas trs honnte.
On a tous fait mon tout.

----------


## Auteur

Aprs le concours du smiley d'or voici celui de la charade d'or  ::pastaper::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'en ai trouv entre un et trois ^^
me manque la lettre de l'alphabet (la flemme d'essayer les 26), ce qu'on utilise  la guerre (j'ai une hypothse mais elle me parat un peu capilotracte) et pareil pour ce qui n'est pas trs honnte

----------


## Auteur

bref, tu as presque une solution  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aniki

> Allez une plus simple pour se dtendre.
> 
> Mon premier est une lettre de l'alphabet
> Mon second n'est pas trs sduisant
> Mon troisime est utilis pendant la guerre
> Mon quatrime peut tre de l'oie
> Mon cinquime n'est pas trs honnte.
> On a tous fait mon tout.








Tlchargement !

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo Aniki ! Tu remportes 1 point !

( T - LAID - CHAR - JEU - MENT )  !

De nouvelles ttes dbarquent dans le classement, la premire place de Lady semble tre en danger.
Un point sur le classement aprs la dcouverte de la charade de demain.

----------


## Lady

Contrairement  la semaine dernire Lady  du taf intressant ^^ ... Du coup elle est moins sur le forum ...

----------


## lper

Lady parle de Lady... ::koi:: 
Comme Alain Delon parle de Alain Delon... ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> Lady parle de Lady...
> ..


Comme les empereurs, elle parle d'elle  la troisime personne.

----------


## lper

> Comme les empereurs, elle parle d'elle  la troisime personne.


Le must c'est Alain Delon en Jules Csar. ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

heureusement qu'en mettant" cit " on arrive  voir la rponse  :;):  ..je voyais pas le rapport avec  " spoiler "  ::mouarf:: 

j'ai aussi bien aim la chanson  ::ccool:: 

sinon j'ai toujours pas rcuprer mon autre ordi ..je crains de ne plus pouvoir m'en servir , affreux avec tout ce que j'avais dessus  ::cry::  , dj toutes mes adresses mails  ::?: 
et l je m'inquite sur celui l , il me demande sans arrt des mises  jour et je viens de voir apparaitre un nouveau truc dessus 


c'est quoi ce truc ? en plus j'arrive pas l'ouvrir  ::?: 

autre chose , vous avez entendu parler du geek qui avait cr une plate-forme de tlchargement illgal et qui a t condamn  payer 1M..alors qu'il est au chmage et vit chez ses parents ..il est de mon coin donc j'ai lu son histoire ce matin dans le journal..

vous en pensez quoi ??   ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

LiteOn Saavy, moi je l'ai eu avec une sorte de cl USB qui permet de capter la tv (dcodeur TNT)

----------


## lper

> heureusement qu'en mettant" cit " on arrive  voir la rponse


Srieux c'est comme a que tu lis la rponse ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

> LiteOn Saavy, moi je l'ai eu avec une sorte de cl USB qui permet de capter la tv (dcodeur TNT)


 J'ai pu avoir a  la dernire mise  jour ? 

ou est-ce que c'est le nouveau rseau TV qu'on doit avoir qui a pu se mettre tout seul par le wifi  car j'ai internet sur cet ordi par le wifi ..

par contre j'arrive pas plus  l'ouvrir que ce qu'il y a sur la photo ...je dois faire quoi ? l'enlever ? si oui comment ?  ::roll:: 

pas envie de perdre aussi cet ordi sinon je pourrai plus vous joindre  ::cry:: 




> Srieux c'est comme a que tu lis la rponse ?


 ben oui ..plus facile  ::mouarf:: 

pour le geek et son amende faramineuse personne n'a d'opinion ? Vous trouvez pas a disproportionn pour un chomeur ??

----------


## sevyc64

non, pour moi, ni par mise  jour, ni pour recevoir la tv par wifi. Pour moi c'est un logiciel (lecteur vido) install spcifiquement avec les drivers d'un appareil (dcodeur tnt se prsentant sous forme d'un cl usb pour moi) achet sparment.

Si ta machine fonctionne comme a, bataille pas, garde le et ne prend pas de risque pour ta machine.

----------


## Nhaps

> ben oui ..plus facile


Ou sinon tu peux soulign la zone, et hop le message s'affiche.
C'est encore plus facile  ::ccool::

----------


## illight

> ouais la technique c'est super ..quand a marche ...
> je sais pas si a vous fait pareil mais moi je deviens folle ds que j'ai plus internet ..il me manque quelque chose de vital , je me sens comme abandonne sans ce lien  ..et vous , vous ragissez comment ??


Coucou !

De retour aprs un long week-end  Bordeaux chez ma soeur  ::mrgreen::  et quelques jours forcs  la maison, j'ai pu en profiter pour m'occuper de la maison  ::P: 

Pour rpondre  la question, et comme une personne l'a dit,quand je n'ai plus Internet je n'ai du coup plus de tl ni tlphone.
Mais au final, a ne me drange pas plus que a, au contraire, a m'arrange comme a on peut faire autre chose qu'tre scotch  son cran.

Bien qu'il y ai toujours des solutions intermdiaires si jamais (genre les smartphones  ::mrgreen:: )

Bonne journe  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

La charade de cette fin de semaine, bonne chance  tous.

On crit avec mon premier, quand on est appel par le professeur.
Mon second est capable.
Mon troisime se marie bien avec le pastis.
Mon quatrime est comme un ver.
Mon cinquime peut tre noir ou  la menthe.
Mon sixime est une note de musique.
On raffole de mon tout.

----------


## illight

Crpe au Nutella

Craie-Peut-Eau-nu-Th-La



 ::mrgreen:: 

Nanmoins, tout le monde n'aime pas le chocolat  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aniki

> La charade de cette fin de semaine, bonne chance  tous.
> 
> On crit avec mon premier, quand on est appel par le professeur.
> Mon second est capable.
> Mon troisime se marie bien avec le pastis.
> Mon quatrime est comme un ver.
> Mon cinquime peut tre noir ou  la menthe.
> Mon sixime est une note de musique.
> On raffole de mon tout.








Crpe au nutella




Je doit bien gagner 5 points l, tellement je suis rapide.  ::mrgreen:: 

Edit: Noooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Battu devant la ligne d'arrive...  ::triste:: 

Ca a du se jouer au millime de seconde...
Le fait que je sois pas en France a jou en ma dfaveur. C'est injuste !
Je demande qu'un juge impartial compare le temps de transmission de mes paquets IP vers les serveurs de DVP et ceux de illight (Razorflak c'est pas la peine, je suis devant lui  ::P: ) !

----------


## Razorflak

[Spolier]
Crpe au nutella
[/Spolier]

Pas cool de mettre a  cette heure ci, maintenant j'ai la dalle  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

Mouarf prem's  ::mouarf::

----------


## Razorflak

> Mouarf prem's


C'est scandaleux, j'ai au moin 2 minutes  essay de trouver la couleur pour rendre le message invisible  ::lol:: (et j'ai mme pas trouv  ::aie:: )

----------


## Deadpool

Arg, j'avais trouv aussi mais pas assez rapide.  ::mouarf:: 

Mais perso j'en raffole pas du tout, je dteste mme.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aniki

> C'est scandaleux, j'ai au moin 2 minutes  essay de trouver la couleur pour rendre le message invisible (et j'ai mme pas trouv )


En tout cas, si je n'ai pas t le plus rapide  rpondre, j'ai au moins gagn le prix de la meilleure excuse de mauvaise foi.  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo Illight !
Razorflak et Aniki, je vous offre 0.5 pts !

Ce qui fait pour le classement de cette fin de deuxime semaine.

Lady 3 pts
Deadpool 2 pts
Aniki 1.5 pts
Illight 1pt
Giragu03 1 pt
lper 1pt
Razorflak 0.5 pt

----------


## Aniki

> Bravo Illight !
> Razorflak et Aniki, je vous offre 0.5 pts !
> 
> Ce qui fait pour le classement de cette fin de deuxime semaine.
> 
> Lady 3 pts
> Deadpool 2 pts
> Aniki 1.5 pts
> Giragu03 1 pt
> ...


Et Illight rien du tout ?  ::aie:: 
Je t'adore en tant que juge !  ::ccool::

----------


## Nhaps

> Et Illight rien du tout ? 
> Je t'adore en tant que juge !


woops, je l'avais oubli mon petit Illight, mais c'est corrig.

<3 Illight

----------


## Loceka

> Arg, j'avais trouv aussi mais pas assez rapide. 
> 
> Mais perso j'en raffole pas du tout, je dteste mme.


Pas grave, tu files au(x) copain(s)  ::roll::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

on voit que ca sent le WE , vous tes en pleine forme  ::ccool:: 




> Ou sinon tu peux soulign la zone, et hop le message s'affiche.


eh ben tu sais quoi , j'ai essay ..ca marche  :;):  on en apprend tous les jours  ::mouarf::  dis donc Laurent t'aurais pu me le dire au lieu de te moquer de moi  ::cry::  ::cry:: 




> ,quand je n'ai plus Internet je n'ai du coup plus de tl ni tlphone.
> Mais au final, a ne me drange pas plus que a, au contraire, a m'arrange comme a on peut faire autre chose qu'tre scotch  son cran.


euh l moi je deviens folle ..je supporte de moins en moins mes pb de connection   ::calim2::  ..en plus l ca y est c'est sr , mon ordi portable est mort  ::(:  ..comme c'tait c'tait celui de mon mari je perds d'un coup plein de souvenirs qu'il y avait dedans  ::cry::  ..on va pouvoir en rcuprer quelque uns mais pas les messages privs que j'avais dans Outlook  ::cry:: 
Bon c'est srement un signe que je dois tourner la page  ::calim2:: 

alors du coup , comme j'y connais rien , j'aurai besoin de vous ..qu'est-ce qu'il y a actuellement de bien rapport qualit prix  acheter ..pour une super doue en informatique comme moi  ::mouarf:: ..oui , un truc facile d'usage quoi  :;): 





> [Spolier]
> Crpe au nutella
> [/Spolier]


bonjour et bienvenue Razorflak ..tu es nouveau sur ce fil non ? 

en ce qui concerne la charade , c'est la premire que je trouve  :;): ..faut dire que j'adore le Nutella ...sur tous les supports  ::mouarf:: 

bon , je compte sur vous pour mon ordi ...donnez moi des liens aussi ...merci d'avance  ::zoubi::

----------


## Loceka

> mon ordi portable est mort  ..comme c'tait c'tait celui de mon mari je perds d'un coup plein de souvenirs qu'il y avait dedans  ..on va pouvoir en rcuprer quelque uns mais pas les messages privs que j'avais dans Outlook


Mais si, tout est rcuprable tant que le disque dur n'est pas mort. Il suffit d'aller chercher a dans Document and Settings (ou quivalent si Vista/Seven/8)

----------


## lper

> dis donc Laurent t'aurais pu me le dire au lieu de te moquer de moi


Ma petite vengeance  ::mrgreen:: ,  et je sentais trs bien que tu cherchais une autre manire afin d'viter de chaque fois avoir  citer les messages. ::aie:: 



> 


 ::calin::

----------


## Auteur

> Bien qu'il y ai toujours des solutions intermdiaires si jamais (genre les smartphones )


tiens, moi j'avais pens  autre chose  ::whistle:: , surtout qu'il fait froid en ce moment. ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Mais si, tout est rcuprable tant que le disque dur n'est pas mort. Il suffit d'aller chercher a dans Document and Settings (ou quivalent si Vista/Seven/8)


 c'est le disque dur qui est mort justement  ::cry:: 

je compte sur vous pour me trouver un remplaant sympa pour mon ordi  ::calim2:: 

Laurent ..pour le pardon , je vais rflechir..peut-tre aussi chercher une vengeance   ::mouarf:: 

Auteur t'as raison  :;):  ..encore faut-il avoir  la maison "le matriel " adquat  ::yaisse::

----------


## Auteur

> je compte sur vous pour me trouver un remplaant sympa pour mon ordi


un tricot de lper, sa corvette ? Ou les 3 ensemble ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> un tricot de lper, sa corvette ? Ou les 3 ensemble ?


un tricot de lper = 1
sa corvette = 1
1 + 1 = 3 ?

 ::mouarf1::

----------


## lper

> un tricot de lper, sa corvette ? Ou les 3 ensemble ?


J'amnerai du Nutella au cas o... ::mrgreen:: 

Allez bon week-end !!  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

Crpe Nutella Banane chantilly !!!!! (Un chantilly pas trop sucr sinon a cache le gout)

----------


## illight

> tiens, moi j'avais pens  autre chose , surtout qu'il fait froid en ce moment.



Tu as des faons tranges d'aller sur Internet toi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Crpe Nutella Banane chantilly !!!!! (Un chantilly pas trop sucr sinon a cache le gout)


Et si on n'a pas de banane... ::whistle:: 

(ce post est uniquement pour rester dans le style des derniers messages subliminaux d'Auteur).

----------


## Auteur

> un tricot de lper = 1
> sa corvette = 1
> 1 + 1 = 3 ?


et lper lui mme a fait 1 aussi. Donc :
un tricot de lper = 1
sa corvette = 1
lper = 1
total = 3 HT et ajoute le nutella pour avoir le rsultat TTC  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Moi qui pensais que la TVA pass  20% et non de 19.6 -> pot de nutella.

Mais le pot de combien de gramme ? car il faut que je change tout mes programmes, et que j'appelle Nutella pour faire un stock de pot pour notre bien aim France.

----------


## lper

En effet, pour dire que le Nutella est bien la taxe  m'acquitter en vue de mon pardon...pour ceux qui ont suivi le fil.... ::aie:: 
Bon on vient de terminer l'apro au boulot, c'tait trop bien, enfin l on voit d'o peuvent provenir certains bugs. ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

> En effet, pour dire que le Nutella est bien la taxe  m'acquitter en vue de mon pardon...pour ceux qui ont suivi le fil....
> Bon on vient de terminer l'apro au boulot, c'tait trop bien, enfin l on voit d'o peuvent provenir certains bugs.


Te plante pas dans ton point de croix.  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

> En effet, pour dire que le Nutella est bien la taxe  m'acquitter en vue de mon pardon...pour ceux qui ont suivi le fil....
> Bon on vient de terminer l'apro au boulot, c'tait trop bien, enfin l on voit d'o peuvent provenir certains bugs.


Effectivement j'ai le souvenir (flou) d'un aprs midi post apro avec un plus une alerte incendie au milieu ... Le lendemain y avait du code dont je me souvenais mme pas dans mon programme. (Et pourtant j'avais lock ma session avant de sortir pour l'alerte incendie !)

----------


## lper

> Te plante pas dans ton point de croix.


Afin d'viter de trouver une excuse cousue de fil blanc et avoir maille  partir avec le chef. Bon je retourne  mon ouvrage, j'ai un mtier..(mais pas  tisser)...


@Lady : nous la tradition, c'est la veille des vacances de Nol, on en profite pour se lcher un peu et je dois dire que a fait du bien !  ::ccool::

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::ptdr:: 

je vois que vous avez la super forme ..c'est fou ce que le WE ..et l'apro  ::mouarf::  peuvent vous faire du bien 

je vois aussi que certains utilisent comme moi la Nutella autrement que Lady  ::wow::  mme si sa recette est bonne  :;): 

bon par contre on avance pas beaucoup dans mon choix de portable  ::calim2::  

alors on va faire autrement , vous avez quoi vous ? vous en tes content ? 

euh oui c'est sr ..c'est moins rigolo que la Nutella ...de toutes faons pour le WE c'est bon , je prends ton trio Auteur ...puisqu'il ramne ce qu'il faut  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> alors on va faire autrement , vous avez quoi vous ? vous en tes content ?


Mac book, aucun problme  part le prix.



> je prends ton trio Auteur ...puisqu'il ramne ce qu'il faut


 ::oops:: 

(je l'aurai un jour, je l'aurai le pinguoin....) ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

@rothen : J'aime beaucoup la marque Asus en gnral il n'y a pas trop de problmes avec

----------


## giragu03

> Mac book, aucun problme  part le prix.


J'ai tendance  dire que pour un usage web + mail + bureautique (ce que font 80% des gens), n'importe quel ordi de base peut convenir. Aprs tout est question de got, de prfrence, de budget,...
Personnellement, j'ai deux fixes assembls par mes soins et un netbook de marque HP sous Windows 7 starter (typiquement pour le besoin web + mail + bureautique de base et qui a l'avantage d'avoir une bonne autonomie et d'tre pas cher  l'poque). Pour le besoin web + Mail, maintenant, j'opterais peut-tre pour une tablette...



> (je l'aurai un jour, je l'aurai le pinguoin....)


Pour l'attirer, dis que tu as des trucs  maroufler chez toi...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> je vois aussi que certains utilisent comme moi la Nutella


La Nutella ? Le Nutella ?
De la Nutella ? Du Nutella ?
Pain au chocolat ? Chocolatine ?

Pour moi c'est du Nutella et le Nutella, mais souvent j'entends LA Nutella. Il y a deux coles ! 
C'est quoi la bonne rponse ?

----------


## ManusDei

> alors on va faire autrement , vous avez quoi vous ? vous en tes content ?


Tu l'utilises pour faire quoi ? Tu le dplaces souvent ? Est-ce que as besoin d'une bonne autonomie ou est-ce qu'il est toujours branch ? Tu veux un grand cran pour les vidos ou tu as une salle de cinma pour a ?

PS : Moi j'ai un portable pour jouer  des jeux vidos, donc pas sr que a corresponde  ton besoin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> @rothen : J'aime beaucoup la marque Asus en gnral il n'y a pas trop de problmes avec


Attention  ne pas confondre ASUS avec SUSV :
http://www.les-perles-du-net.fr/a-ve...portable-susv/
 ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> La Nutella ? Le Nutella ?
> De la Nutella ? Du Nutella ?
> Pain au chocolat ? Chocolatine ?
> 
> Pour moi c'est du Nutella et le Nutella, mais souvent j'entends LA Nutella. Il y a deux coles ! 
> C'est quoi la bonne rponse ?


De la pte  tartiner (Nutella est une marque dpose)  ::langue:: 
Pain au chocolat ou chocolatine, a dpend des rgions... Comme le nom du pain pesant 400g (chez moi, c'est une flte, mais je sais que ce terme dsigne un pain de 200g dans certaines rgions qui appellent le pain de 400g "pain").

----------


## illight

Pour ma part :
- J'ai un MAC fixe  la maison avec un grand cran => a fait du bien de plus voir Windows  ::mrgreen:: 
- J'ai un ee PC avec malheureusement Windows Seven Starter (quelle daube), alors que j'aurai pu avoir XP. a fait 2 ans que je l'ai et je trouve que l'autonomie a beaucoup baiss depuis que je l'ai. Par contre, je le voulais pour que, quand on part en vacances, je le prenne pour vider l'appareil photo.
- Un Ipad => tablette classique, mais de chez MAC  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs comme ont dit les autres, a dpend ce que tu fais avec ton ordi  ::):

----------


## sevyc64

Perso, le nuttela, j'ai eu aim, mais maintenant que je sais ce qu'il y a dedans _(plus d'1/3 d'huile de palme, la plus infme saloperie qui puisse exister en matire alimentaire)_ je crois que j'aurais beaucoup de mal a en remanger un jour.

----------


## Razorflak

> Perso, le nuttela, j'ai eu aim, mais maintenant que je sais ce qu'il y a dedans _(plus d'1/3 d'huile de palme, la plus infme saloperie qui puisse exister en matire alimentaire)_ je crois que j'aurais beaucoup de mal a en remanger un jour.


Tu peux appliquer a  pas mal d'aliments et final tu ne peux plus manger que les navets que tu fais pousser au fond de ton jardin  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Deadpool

> La Nutella ? Le Nutella ?
> De la Nutella ? Du Nutella ?
> Pain au chocolat ? Chocolatine ?
> 
> Pour moi c'est du Nutella et le Nutella, mais souvent j'entends LA Nutella. Il y a deux coles ! 
> C'est quoi la bonne rponse ?


Nutella est une marque italienne (Ferrero).
Les italiens disent LA Nutella.

Donc de mon point de vue, on doit dire LA Nutella.


Aprs, a ne m'empche pas de trouver a immonde.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Perso, le nuttela, j'ai eu aim, mais maintenant que je sais ce qu'il y a dedans _(plus d'1/3 d'huile de palme, la plus infme saloperie qui puisse exister en matire alimentaire)_ je crois que j'aurais beaucoup de mal a en remanger un jour.


Bein moi j'aimais aussi, mais l maintenant mme au got j'ai vraiment du mal... Et quand je sais ce qu'il y a dedans, j'ai encore plus du mal. Je prfre de trs loin la confiture que j'ai faite avec des fruits de paysans du coin (en agriculture raisonne) ou  partir de fruits d'oncles ou voisins (en attendant d'avoir assez de production personnelle... ce qui devrait arriver l'anne prochaine si tout va bien).
Un peu dans la mme thmatique, quand j'tais mme, j'adorais les "Mars". Une des premires fois que j'ai fait mes courses quand j'tais tudiant, je vois une bonne promo sur un paquet de 12 "Mars". Je me dis super, je vais me faire plaisir... Bein, je peux dire que le paquet a dur vraiment longtemps tellement j'avais trouv a immonde...



> Tu peux appliquer a  pas mal d'aliments et final tu ne peux plus manger que les navets que tu fais pousser au fond de ton jardin .


Qui te dit qu'il ne se nourrit pas uniquement de topinambours qu'il a fait pousser sous serre (oui parce que dans le jardin, avec les retombes des pluies, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on mange...) ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Tu peux appliquer a  pas mal d'aliments et final tu ne peux plus manger que les navets que tu fais pousser au fond de ton jardin .


Je sais bien, mais il faut manger quand mme. Quant au superflux, on peut effectivement s'en passer, a rduit d'autant la saloperie que l'on ingurgite.

----------


## giragu03

> Nutella est une marque italienne (Ferrero).
> Les italiens disent LA Nutella.
> 
> Donc de mon point de vue, on doit dire LA Nutella.
> 
> 
> Aprs, a ne m'empche pas de trouver a immonde.


D'aprs Wikipedia, les Italiens parlent bien Italien, mais pas bien Franais  ::mouarf:: 



> En italien, le genre de ce nom est fminin (on dit  la Nutella ). Le genre du mot  Nutella  en franais fait dbat. Cependant, la publicit officielle pour le produit mentionne  une tartine avec du Nutella . L'utilisation de cet article rend de facto le mot Nutella masculin, mme si Ferrero n'a jamais officiellement indiqu le genre du mot pour la langue franaise. En Belgique, il est dusage demployer le fminin quand on fait rfrence  la marque ( la  Nutella). Nanmoins, on utilise plus communment le masculin pour parler du produit ( le  Nutella). En allemand, Ferrero prcise que le mot  Nutella  n'a pas de genre car il s'agit d'un nom de marque et que chacun est libre de choisir quel article (masculin, fminin ou neutre) employer.

----------


## Alvaten

H b il  volu le sujet en quelques mois  :8O: 

Je pose la question ici vu que j'en ai pas trouv trace ailler et que bon, le sujet et surement pas  un hors sujet prs  ::aie:: 

C'est QUOI cette merde de Google+ qui  fusionn mon compte YouTube, Picasa et autre avec un profil sur leur rseau social  la con ?. Si je suis pas sur Faceplouque c'est pas pour me retrouver  l'insu de mon plein gr ailleurs ! (oui je pouvait refuser mais moyennement envie de perdre mes comptes ...)
La premire chose que j'ai faite c'est dcocher toute les merdes de notifications et mis toutes les visibilits des autres  zro ! 

Y a que moi que ca choc ? Google commenai  me chauffer les noix mais la c'est le ponpon ! 

Encore une question, j'ai trouve ceci :




> Si vous supprimez Google+, Google tentera de rtablir toutes les fonctionnalits des autres produits Google telles qu'elles taient avant que vous ne rejoigniez Google+, et supprimera dfinitivement vos cercles, posts et commentaires Google+. Lorsque vous supprimez votre profil Google, vous supprimez galement Google+ ainsi que les autres services et donnes associs qui dpendent d'un profil Google.


Si je le fait, que deviens mon compte Picasa ? Je perd mes photos ? J'ai pas trouv de rponse clair ?

Merci d'avance !

Sign : un utilisateur furax !

----------


## rothen

> Tu l'utilises pour faire quoi ? Tu le dplaces souvent ? Est-ce que as besoin d'une bonne autonomie ou est-ce qu'il est toujours branch ?


en fait l a sera surtout pour m'en servir en  point  l'tage , donc il sera branch la plupart du temps et me servira juste  naviguer sur internet ..et  mes mails ...




> Attention  ne pas confondre ASUS avec SUSV :
> http://www.les-perles-du-net.fr/a-ve...portable-susv/


 ::mouarf3::  c'est super rassurant ...quelqu'un de plus nul que moi en informatique  ::mouarf:: 

bon pour mon ordi je regarderai avec vous lundi ..ou mardi ..car WE charg  ::mouarf:: 

jusque l je souhaite  tous 

UN SUPER WE 

PS Alvaten j'espre que tu auras ta rponse ..d'autres sont peut-tre dans le mme cas  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> H b il  volu le sujet en quelques mois 
> 
> Je pose la question ici vu que j'en ai pas trouv trace ailler et que bon, le sujet et surement pas  un hors sujet prs


Ah ? Il y avait un sujet  la base  ::aie::  ?



> C'est QUOI cette merde de Google+ qui  fusionn mon compte YouTube, Picasa et autre avec un profil sur leur rseau social  la con ?. Si je suis pas sur Faceplouque c'est pas pour me retrouver  l'insu de mon plein gr ailleurs ! (oui je pouvait refuser mais moyennement envie de perdre mes comptes ...)
> La premire chose que j'ai faite c'est dcocher toute les merdes de notifications et mis toutes les visibilits des autres  zro ! 
> 
> Y a que moi que ca choc ? Google commenai  me chauffer les noix mais la c'est le ponpon ! 
> 
> Encore une question, j'ai trouve ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour Google, du dbut j'avais senti les trucs du genre arriver ( l'poque, je me faisais presque insulter quand je disais que Google a allait faire comme MS, voire pire) donc j'ai un compte YouTube avec mon adresse hotmail  ::aie::  et un Gmail/Google+ de l'autre ct... Et si j'avais eu l'utilit d'un autre service, je pense que j'aurais utilis une autre adresse mail, comme a ils peuvent toujours essayer de lier.
Je suis incapable de te donner une rponse claire. Est-ce que tu ne peux pas essayer avec une adresse mail bidon de te crer les comptes de chaque ct et d'essayer de supprimer pour voir le rsultat ?




> en fait l a sera surtout pour m'en servir en  point  l'tage , donc il sera branch la plupart du temps et me servira juste  naviguer sur internet ..et  mes mails ...
> 
> 
> 
>  c'est super rassurant ...quelqu'un de plus nul que moi en informatique


L, c'est mme pas nul en informatique, c'est nul en lecture  ::aie::  ce qui est  mon sens bien pire...



> bon pour mon ordi je regarderai avec vous lundi ..ou mardi ..car WE charg


Et lundi, c'est toi qui sera bien charge  ::aie:: 



> jusque l je souhaite  tous 
> 
> UN SUPER WE


Bon week-end galement.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## ManusDei

> en fait l a sera surtout pour m'en servir en  point  l'tage , donc il sera branch la plupart du temps et me servira juste  naviguer sur internet ..et  mes mails ...


Tu vois l'ordinateur portable pas cher, avec la taille d'cran que tu veux ? Ben il est parfait  ::): 
Plus srieusement, tu n'as pas besoin d'un portable avec quoi que ce soit de particulier, donc n'importe lequel fera affaire. Je laisse d'autres personnes dire quelles marques sont plus solides.

PS : ah ah ! Il y a au moins un tage, donc l'hypothse du chteau tient encore !

----------


## giragu03

> Tu vois l'ordinateur portable pas cher, avec la taille d'cran que tu veux ? Ben il est parfait


Enfin quelqu'un de pragmatique  ::ccool::  Beaucoup feraient acheter une "bte de course" pour quelqu'un qui ne va faire que lire/envoyer des mails, aller sur Internet, diter quelques fichiers texte, peut-tre grer ses comptes sur l'ordi, peut-tre faire quelques retouches sur les photos de vacances / de la dernire bringue... Pour tous ces usages, je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, n'importe quel ordi convient. Il suffit de se focaliser sur les critres de taille et d'esthtisme ventuellement.



> Plus srieusement, tu n'as pas besoin d'un portable avec quoi que ce soit de particulier, donc n'importe lequel fera affaire. Je laisse d'autres personnes dire quelles marques sont plus solides.


La notion de marques solides dpend beaucoup de l'exprience... Personnellement, tout ce que j'ai achet mont, c'tait HP (PC, imprimantes, ordis portables, smartphone) parce que mon premier PC tait un HP et qu'il vit encore (15 ans cette anne...). Je n'ai jamais eu de souci, mais certains diront que HP c'est nul parce qu'ils ont eu des problmes avec le seul HP qu'ils ont achet et qu'on ne les reprendra plus  prendre cette marque l... Pour avoir eu plusieurs Dell au boulot (en fixes), je ne recommanderai jamais cette marque car je n'arrte pas d'avoir des problmes (et des collgues c'est encore pire que moi...), mais je sais que certains ne jurent que par Dell...



> PS : ah ah ! Il y a au moins un tage, donc l'hypothse du chteau tient encore !


Si ce n'est pas un chteau, c'est peut-tre un htel particulier (mais elle ne l'avouera pas...  ::(: ).

----------


## Lung

> PS : ah ah ! Il y a au moins un tage, donc l'hypothse du chteau tient encore !





> Si ce n'est pas un chteau, c'est peut-tre un htel particulier (mais elle ne l'avouera pas... ).


Ou un manoir ...
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> La notion de marques solides dpend beaucoup de l'exprience...


C'est mme pas une notion de marque, mais plus de modles voire mme de srie. On peut avoir dans la mme marque, un trs bon modle, suivi d'une daube pas possible. Le problme tant que c'est trs difficile  savoir  l'avance.



> Personnellement, tout ce que j'ai achet mont, c'tait HP (PC, imprimantes, ordis portables, smartphone) parce que mon premier PC tait un HP et qu'il vit encore (15 ans cette anne...). Je n'ai jamais eu de souci, mais certains diront que HP c'est nul parce qu'ils ont eu des problmes avec le seul HP qu'ils ont achet et qu'on ne les reprendra plus  prendre cette marque l... Pour avoir eu plusieurs Dell au boulot (en fixes), je ne recommanderai jamais cette marque car je n'arrte pas d'avoir des problmes (et des collgues c'est encore pire que moi...), mais je sais que certains ne jurent que par Dell...


Ben justement pour moi c'est l'inverse. J'ai une trs mauvaise exprience (une seule, c'est pas forcment significatif non plus) avec HP et surtout un SAV dplorable (retour d'une machine complte au constructeur, plus d'un mois de rparation pour un simple disque dur qui a lch aprs 15 jours d'utilisation). Par contre jamais aucun gros soucis avec Dell, qui a en plus un SAV ractif. Je me souviens d'un problme sur une dalle, on arrivait pas  rgler les couleurs et la nettet correctement, on souponnait un problme de drivers. Diagnostic par tlphone moins de 5min avec un tech comptent, 48h aprs un technicien  travers toute la France pour venir changer sur place, la dalle et le contrleur, le tout sous garantie. Bon c'tait du contrat pro, c'est peut-tre diffrent en particulier, je sais pas.

----------


## giragu03

> C'est mme pas une notion de marque, mais plus de modles voire mme de srie. On peut avoir dans la mme marque, un trs bon modle, suivi d'une daube pas possible. Le problme tant que c'est trs difficile  savoir  l'avance.
> 
> Ben justement pour moi c'est l'inverse. J'ai une trs mauvaise exprience (une seule, c'est pas forcment significatif non plus) avec HP et surtout un SAV dplorable (retour d'une machine complte au constructeur, plus d'un mois de rparation pour un simple disque dur qui a lch aprs 15 jours d'utilisation). Par contre jamais aucun gros soucis avec Dell, qui a en plus un SAV ractif. Je me souviens d'un problme sur une dalle, on arrivait pas  rgler les couleurs et la nettet correctement, on souponnait un problme de drivers. Diagnostic par tlphone moins de 5min avec un tech comptent, 48h aprs un technicien  travers toute la France pour venir changer sur place, la dalle et le contrleur, le tout sous garantie. Bon c'tait du contrat pro, c'est peut-tre diffrent en particulier, je sais pas.


Ton message confirme parfaitement ce que je disais, a dpend de ce qu'on a eu comme exprience...

Les collgues (qui avaient plus de problmes que moi, du genre des crans bleus rgulirement ds les premiers jours d'utilisation) avaient contact le SAV Dell : "formatez et rinstallez la configuration d'origine" et d'autres choses du genre pour au final diagnostiquer que tout va bien et que les crans bleus n'existent pas...

J'ai parl de "marque solide" pour rebondir sur ce qu'avait dit ManusDei. Sinon je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, dans certains cas, les modles se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas en terme de qualit.
Donc Rothen, si tu m'coutes, tu prends HP et pas Dell ; si tu coutes Sevyc64, tu prends Dell et pas HP ; si tu nous coutes tous les deux, soit tu prends un Dell ET un HP, soit tu ne prends ni Dell ni HP  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Par contre jamais aucun gros soucis avec Dell, qui a en plus un SAV ractif. Je me souviens d'un problme sur une dalle, on arrivait pas  rgler les couleurs et la nettet correctement, on souponnait un problme de drivers. Diagnostic par tlphone moins de 5min avec un tech comptent, 48h aprs un technicien  travers toute la France pour venir changer sur place, la dalle et le contrleur, le tout sous garantie. Bon c'tait du contrat pro, c'est peut-tre diffrent en particulier, je sais pas.


+1 pour moi aussi. Un problme de carte graphique sur un dell neuf :  dplacement d'un technicien qui me l'a remplac (mais c'tait une garantie pro).

----------


## illight

> Donc Rothen, si tu m'coutes, tu prends HP et pas Dell ; si tu coutes Sevyc64, tu prends Dell et pas HP ; si tu nous coutes tous les deux, soit tu prends un Dell ET un HP, soit tu ne prends ni Dell ni HP


Un mac alors ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Ni moi ni mon entourage n'avons eu de problmes avec Asus... 
En revanche je connais plusieurs personnes qui avaient achet un pc portable HP (ce n'tait pas le mme modle) qui est mort dans les 6 mois suivant la fin de garantie (donc le plus "rsistant" d'entre eux a dur 2 ans et demie).

Je ne parle pas d'une exprience mais de plusieurs et ce ne sont pas des choses qu'on m'a racontes : quand lesdits PC sont morts, j'avais t appel pour tenter de faire quelque chose  chaque fois (sauf que je suis dveloppeur et que le dpannage n'est pas ce que je fais de mieux, donc je n'ai rien pu faire.... :/ )

----------


## lper

@Rothen : voici deux possibilits d'achat, les prix sont en francs suisse, il faut multiplier par 0.82 pour avoir en Euros :

@Nhaps : bon alors, a vient la charade ? Je suis chaud l.... ::aie:: 



Pour complter le portable :
15.6"/ 39.6 cm, Processeur Intel Dual Core 1005M avec 2x 1.9 GHz, Disque dur 500 Go, mmoire 4 Go, Windows 8

----------


## giragu03

> @Nhaps : bon alors, a vient la charade ? Je suis chaud l....


J'espre pour toi que tu as un bon tricot pour te maintenir chaud... Parce que Nhaps n'a pas l'air press de nous sortir sa charade...

----------


## lper

> J'espre pour toi que tu as un bon tricot pour te maintenir chaud... Parce que Nhaps n'a pas l'air press de nous sortir sa charade...


Bon ben en attendant, y a la clbre :
- Mon premier est bavard
- Mon deuxime est un oiseau
- Mon troisime est au chocolat
- Mon tout est un dlicieux dessert

----------


## giragu03

> Bon ben en attendant, y a la clbre :
> - Mon premier est bavard
> - Mon deuxime est un oiseau
> - Mon troisime est au chocolat
> - Mon tout est un dlicieux dessert


Dans le genre il ne faut pas chercher  ::aie:: 
bavard - oiseau - chocolat : bavarois au chocolat
 :8-): 
Du coup, je suis chaud aussi pour celle de Nhaps.

----------


## illight

Je la connaissais pas celle-l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cheetor

Allez une autre !

Mon premier est une note de musique.
Mon second est un animal affectueux mais solitaire.
Mon troisime est un plan d'eau enclav permettant de mettre les bateaux  l'abris.
Mon quatrime vient aprs un.
Mon cinquime dcore une table.
Mon sixime est le cri du serpent.

On attend mon tout !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Facile :


la charade de nhaps ? 

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cheetor

C'est a.

6 minutes, tu as t rapide. Faudra complexifier la prochaine fois.

----------


## illight

Tiens je vais mettre une charade aussi :

Mon premier pique, mais surtout  Nol.
Mon deuxime peut tuer mon programme.
La vache me donne mon troisime.
La question est mon tout.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

J'ajouterai : mon zro donne du pop-corn.  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

:8O:  pas compris ton histoire de mas  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> pas compris ton histoire de mas


Je pense qu' l'cole on ne lui a pas expliqu que les trmas modifiaient la prononciation  ::aie:: 
Il faut dire qu'il n'est pas rest longtemps dans la filire gnrale, il a vite commenc la professionnalisation en tricot  ::pastaper::

----------


## lper

> Il faut dire qu'il n'est pas rest longtemps dans la filire gnrale, il a vite commenc la professionnalisation en tricot


Tu rigoles mais j'ai un copain qui a fait :
http://mcetv.fr/mes-etudes/bts-produ...b-bonneterie-2

Nhaps m'avait transmis celle-ci :
mon premier sort de son trou
on aime faire mon second
mon tout risque d'arriver trs bientt.

----------


## rothen

C'est dingue  ..on est absent 2 jours ..et il y a plein de choses  rattraper ..difficile de tout suivre  ::mouarf:: 

Pour les charades , presque ..savoir qu'on peut devenir ingnieur tricot  ::mouarf3:: .. aussi ..mais alors en ce qui concerne la recherche de mon ordi ..facile ..vous avez tous des avis diffrents  ::mouarf2:: 

alors je vais faire comme je fais pour tout ..je vais aller en voir en live et faire une petite slection de ceux pour lesquels je craque ..esthtiquement ..et que je sens bien  ::mouarf:: ..et je vous donnerai les rfrences  pour que vous me donniez votre avis "techniquement " comme j'y connais rien  ::?:  et que me trouviez celui qui sera le meilleur rapport qualit prix .. :;): 

sinon ...qui trouve d'o exactement a t prise cette photo ???

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> sinon ...qui trouve d'o exactement a t prise cette photo ???


La tour Eiffel 2me tage ? (Orientation Nord-Nord-Ouest)


Attention aux petits malins qui chercheraient les infos de golocalisation de la photo : On ne triche pas !!!
Il faut *deviner* !

Edit : Si on fait un peu attention, on peut voir l'ombre de la tour Eiffel...  ::P: 
Du coup, on peut mme deviner l'heure...
Je me lance : 13h42

----------


## giragu03

> sinon ...qui trouve d'o exactement a t prise cette photo ???


D'une des fentres de ton manoir / chteau / htel particulier  ::aie:: 
Plus srieusement, je dirais depuis la Tour Eiffel. Vu que j'ai t grill par Aniki, je vais tenter 1er tage (je pense qu'il a raison sur l'tage, mais on ne sait jamais  ::aie:: ).

----------


## illight

Vu le nuage de pollution, j'aurai aussi dit Paris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> mon premier sort de son trou
> on aime faire mon second
> mon tout risque d'arriver trs bientt.


J'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas trop  ::calim2::  il y a tellement de choses qui peuvent sortir d'un trou  ::mrgreen::  (esprits mal tourns s'abstenir merci  ::mrgreen::  surtout quand on voit la suite de la charade  ::aie:: )

Comment a je sors ?

----------


## giragu03

> Edit : Si on fait un peu attention, on peut voir l'ombre de la tour Eiffel... 
> Du coup, on peut mme deviner l'heure...
> Je me lance : 13h42


Et avec la longueur de l'ombre tu as moyen d'avoir la date  ::aie::  (enfin une chance sur deux, mais avec la couleur des arbres tu arrives  la bonne saison...)




> J'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas trop  il y a tellement de choses qui peuvent sortir d'un trou  (esprits mal tourns s'abstenir merci  surtout quand on voit la suite de la charade )
> 
> Comment a je sors ?


Je me suis fait les mmes remarques que toi...

----------


## Cheetor

J'ai au moins reconnu le Sacr coeur et le grand palais...

----------


## lper

Bon alors un indice, on cherche plutt dans le sens de l'action pour le premier et non la chose ou...brrrrrr ::aie::

----------


## illight

tu t'enfonces, tu t'enfonces  ::mrgreen::  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> tu t'enfonces, tu t'enfonces


Heu ben dans mon tout aussi on peut s'enfoncer.... ::aie:: c'est mme dangereux... ::?:

----------


## rothen

> La tour Eiffel 2me tage ? 
> Attention aux petits malins qui chercheraient les infos de golocalisation de la photo : On ne triche pas !!!
>  Edit : Si on fait un peu attention, on peut voir l'ombre de la tour Eiffel... 
> Du coup, on peut mme deviner l'heure...
> Je me lance : 13h42


 ::ccool::  t'es trop fort Aniki ..c'est tout  fait  ..j'en reviens pas  :8O: 

par contre on fait comment pour trouver les infos de golocalisation de la photo ? ca m'intresse  :;): 

pour la charade j'ai videmment pas trouv ..malgr vos explications supplmentaires  ::mouarf:: 

j'avais pens au verglas ..le ver , ca va ...mais bon entendre le glas c'est pas vraiment quelque chose qu'on aime  ::?:

----------


## Alvaten

> par contre on fait comment pour trouver les infos de golocalisation de la photo ? ca m'intresse


Dans les proprits de la photos  ::): 

Les appareils actuel y mettent vraiment normment de chose.

Par exemple je peut dire sur ta photo :
Prise le 15.11.13  15:45
Avec un iPhone 4
Et les coordonnes GPS:
Lat: 48;51; 29.7499
Long: 2;17;40.4599
Altitude: 59.5267

Ce qui donne pile poile la tour

Et encore plein d'info moyennement utiles comme les donnes technique de la photo (focale, temps d'exposition etc...)

----------


## lper

> j'avais pens au verglas ..


C'est vraiment pas loin... ::ccool::

----------


## Lung

> Dans les proprits de la photos 
> 
> Les appareils actuel y mettent vraiment normment de chose.
> 
> Par exemple je peut dire sur ta photo :
> Prise le 15.11.13  15:45
> Avec un iPhone 4
> Et les coordonnes GPS:
> Lat: 48;51; 29.7499
> ...


Tu vois a o ?

 :8O:

----------


## giragu03

> Tu vois a o ?


Clic droit sur la photo / Proprits (sous Windows) :

----------


## Loceka

Bizarre, moi (mais depuis le navigateur), je n'avais que a comme info :


> Fichier modifi le : 2013:11:15 15:45:55
> Fabricant de l'appareil de prise de vue : Apple
> Model de l'appareil de prise de vue : iPhone 4
> Logiciel utilis : 7.0.3
> Dure d'exposition :  0,00344828
> F :  2,8
> Programme d'exposition :  2
> ISO :  80
> Vitesse de l'obturateur :  8,18015
> ...


EDIT :
Par contre c'est vrai qu'en l'enregistrant sous Windows, on a plus d'info...
C'est mal fichu a !  ::P:

----------


## gangsoleil

> Par contre c'est vrai qu'en l'enregistrant sous Windows, on a plus d'info...
> C'est mal fichu a !


Et avec un logiciel de lecture des informations EXIF, on trouve tout ca : 




> Location	http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...tion-materiel/
> Source	http://www.developpez.net/forums/att...iel/photo.jpg/
> Dimensions	1280 x 1280
> Alt text	N/A
> Data URI	view data
> File size	729.21 KB (746711 bytes)
> MIME type	text/plain; charset=x-user-defined
> EXIF	view data
> EXIF
> ...

----------


## Lady

hello ici ...
Premire chose que je fait quand je rcupre un appareil de ce type : dsactivation du GPS ...

----------


## Alvaten

> quand je rcupre un appareil de ce type : dsactivation du GPS ...


Bof, je trouve que c'est pire de savoir qu'on utilise du matriel Apple que de se faire golocalis  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Nhaps m'avait transmis celle-ci :
> mon premier sort de son trou
> on aime faire mon second
> mon tout risque d'arriver trs bientt.


Je crois que j'ai trouv...
Neige : nait - jeu
C'est a ?

Sinon, j'ai zapp de rpondre  la premire partie de ton message, mais je savais que ce genre de formations existaient (et il me semble que tu l'avais dj dit que tu connaissais quelqu'un qui avait fait un BTS bonneterie)

----------


## lper

@giragu03 : t'es trop fort (et une bonne mmoire en effet)  ::ccool::  sinon toujours pas de retour de Nhaps, il t'en avait pas donne une par hazard ?  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Je peux vous proposer la mienne (assez connue)?

Mon premier est une salade.
Mon second est une salade.
Mon troisime est une salade.
Mon quatrime est une salade.
Mon cinquime est une salade.
Mon sixime est une salade.
Mon septime est un salade.
Mon huitime est une salade.
Mon tout est un crivain et mathmaticien, connu notamment pour une histoire de lapin.

----------


## lper

@Deadpool : arrte tes salades. ::mrgreen:: 
Ah tiens je viens de trouver les 8.... ::ccool:: 

Quel  ::boulet:: , j'ai crit hasard comme en anglais, c'est un faux ami en plus, je vais me faire engueul par Jipt. ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

> Je peux vous proposer la mienne (assez connue)?
> 
> Mon premier est une salade.
> Mon second est une salade.
> Mon troisime est une salade.
> Mon quatrime est une salade.
> Mon cinquime est une salade.
> Mon sixime est une salade.
> Mon septime est un salade.
> ...


Et de petite fille qui passe de l'autre ct du miroir... Elle est effectivement connue (et tu la trouves sur wikipdia en exemple de charade rptitive).




> Quel , j'ai crit hasard comme en anglais, c'est un faux ami en plus, je vais me faire engueul par Jipt.


Retourne  ton tricot a vaudra mieux  ::langue:: 
Et pour rpondre  ta question, Nhaps ne m'avait rien donn...

----------


## Lady

J'avais le bon nom de salade et par dduction d'auteur mais m'a fallu du temps pour comprendre le truc ...

----------


## lper

> Et pour rpondre  ta question, Nhaps ne m'avait rien donn...


Oui bien sr, moi non plus il ne m'avait rien transmis, c'tait pour faire semblant de continuer...

----------


## illight

> Et avec un logiciel de lecture des informations EXIF, on trouve tout ca :


Je trouve a terrifiant  :8O:  bientt avec une photo prise, on saura ton adresse postale, ton boulot, ton employeur, le nom de tes gosses, de ta femme, tes tatouages  ::mrgreen::  a fait peur  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> Je trouve a terrifiant  bientt avec une photo prise, on saura ton adresse postale, ton boulot, ton employeur, le nom de tes gosses, de ta femme, tes tatouages  a fait peur


Bein, il n'y a qu' ressortir les appareils argentiques  ::aie::

----------


## illight

C'est pas faux  ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Bein, il n'y a qu' ressortir les appareils argentiques


Il suffit d'avoir un appareil photo numerique sans module GPS, c'est deja beaucoup beaucoup moins intrusif...

----------


## giragu03

> Il suffit d'avoir un appareil photo numerique sans module GPS, c'est deja beaucoup beaucoup moins intrusif...


On est bien d'accord  ::): 
De plus, tu peux trs bien ne pas renseigner la date et l'heure et au final les seuls trucs pertinents seront le modle de l'APN et les infos techniques (temps d'exposition et autres trucs du genre qui n'apportent pas grand-chose...)

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 




> Dans les proprits de la photos 
> 
> Les appareils actuel y mettent vraiment normment de chose.
> 
> Par exemple je peux dire sur ta photo :
> Prise le 15.11.13  15:45


C'est dingue quand mme  :8O:  ..par contre j'ai essay avec ton truc sur des photos que j'ai reues moi j'ai pas ni la date , ni la localisation  ::cry:: ..c'est quoi le truc pour les avoir ?? 




> Et avec un logiciel de lecture des informations EXIF, on trouve tout ca :


je comprends pas , avec ton 1er lien on arrive au milieu du post  ::roll:: 




> Premire chose que je fais quand je rcupre un appareil de ce type : dsactivation du GPS ...


moi comme j'ai tendance  tre tte en l'air et me perdre facilement , la golocalisation rassure mes proches  ::mouarf:: 




> Je peux vous proposer la mienne (assez connue)?
> 
> Mon premier est une salade.
> Mon second est une salade.
> Mon troisime est une salade.
> Mon quatrime est une salade.
> Mon cinquime est une salade.
> Mon sixime est une salade.
> Mon septime est un salade.
> ...


euh moi j'ai rien compris  ::?:  qui m'explique ??

----------


## giragu03

> euh moi j'ai rien compris  qui m'explique ??


Explications pour Rothen et ceux qui n'auraient pas compris :
1:Scarole
2:Scarole
3:Scarole
4:Scarole
5:Scarole
6:Scarole
7:Scarole
8:Scarole
D'o : les huit scaroles -> Lewis Carroll auteur notamment de "Alice au pays des merveilles" (avec notamment la rencontre du lapin blanc...) et de "De l'autre ct du miroir" (la suite du premier).

----------


## Alvaten

> C'est dingue quand mme  ..par contre j'ai essay avec ton truc sur des photos que j'ai reues moi j'ai pas ni la date , ni la localisation ..c'est quoi le truc pour les avoir ??


Clique droit, proprit (fait le sur le fichier local, depuis la navigateur selon ce que tu utilise tu n'a pas les info)  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou tous.

Dsol mais avec la fatigue et le travail. Il n'y a pas de charade cette semaine.
Le classement n'voluera pas, mais promis je reviendrai plus fou que jamais Lundi avec de biens belles charade  vous faire deviner.

jespre qu'il fait pas s'y froid chez vous que part chez moi...

----------


## illight

a dpend  ::mrgreen::  il fait combien chez toi ?  ::mrgreen:: 

ici on brle prs des 0  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

je ne sais pas te dire avec precision, mais ce matin, il y avait du verglas. 
J'ai t quelque peu surpris mme...

----------


## illight

Pas encore ici, mais je pense que a va pas tarder  ::mrgreen:: 

a me rappelle l'hiver dernier tiens, il y a tellement de verglas mme sur les voitures que certaines personnes (un peu timbrs je trouve) y allaient au pic  glace pour enlever la glace de leur pare-brise  :8O: 

On s'tait bien amus ce jour-l  enlever les 10 cm de glace sur les voitures  ::aie:: 

On avait pris le risque d'aller se promener => on aurait du prendre des patins  glace, a aurait plus appropri  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Bah logiquement il fait aussi froid chez moi que chez toi Nhaps vu qu'on doit habit a 10km de distance ... Dj mardi ma voiture tait gel. a  fait scrountch quand j'ai ouvert la portire.

----------


## gangsoleil

> a  fait scrountch quand j'ai ouvert la portire.


C'est pas le froid ca, c'est parce que tu as ouvert la portire trop prs d'un poteau  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> Dj mardi ma voiture tait gel. a  fait scrountch quand j'ai ouvert la portire.


Rahlala, TOUJOURS regarder o est le gamin avant d'ouvrir la portire, c'est pas sorcier quand mme ! Y a plus qu' en faire un autre maintenant.

----------


## Lady

> Rahlala, TOUJOURS regarder o est le gamin avant d'ouvrir la portire, c'est pas sorcier quand mme ! Y a plus qu' en faire un autre maintenant.


Ah bah tiens je profite de cette phrase prmonitoire pour l'annoncer : il/elle est en route !!

----------


## illight

Flicitations  ::ccool::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah bah tiens je profite de cette phrase prmonitoire pour l'annoncer : il/elle est en route !!


Et bien flicitations !!!  ::D:

----------


## Hizin

De mme  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah bah tiens je profite de cette phrase prmonitoire pour l'annoncer : il/elle est en route !!


Hein ? Mais j'ai pas eu le temps de proposer mes services moi (comme insminateur) ! 
Flicitations quand mme !

----------


## rothen

> Ah bah tiens je profite de cette phrase prmonitoire pour l'annoncer : il/elle est en route !!


 ::ccool::  toutes mes flicitations Lady  ::lol:: 

mais du coup t'auras encore moins le temps de faire tes projets artisanaux  :;): 

comme c'est bientt la priode j'ai envoy ma demande au pre Nol 

 

bon au moins comme a , je serai pas due  ::mouarf:: 

et vous , vous avez pass la votre ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Merci merci!   Bon personne pour une charade / devinette en attendant que Nhaps reprenne le post. Perso je suis pas trop doue pour le faire.

----------


## Lady

> toutes mes flicitations Lady 
> 
> mais du coup t'auras encore moins le temps de faire tes projets artisanaux 
> 
> comme c'est bientt la priode j'ai envoy ma demande au pre Nol



Bah ou surtout que je suis cens viter de manipuler de truc toxique donc y a certaine chose que je peut pas faire.

Mais bon l j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour faire des peluches a je peut et c'est dans le thme !!

----------


## Loceka

> Merci merci!   Bon personne pour une charade / devinette en attendant que Nhaps reprenne le post. Perso je suis pas trop doue pour le faire.


OK

Je vais rester dans les ultra connues (mais moins politiquement correcte  ::mouarf:: ) :
Mon premier est un cul-de-jatte qui dvale les escaliers  toute vitesse.
Mon second est un cul-de-jatte qui dvale les escaliers  toute vitesse.
Mon troisime est un cul-de-jatte qui dvale les escaliers  toute vitesse.
Mon quatrime est un cul-de-jatte qui dvale les escaliers  toute vitesse.
Mon cinquime est un cul-de-jatte qui dvale les escaliers  toute vitesse.
Mon sixime est un cul-de-jatte qui dvale les escaliers  toute vitesse.
Mon tout est une boisson rafraichissante.

----------


## giragu03

> Ah bah tiens je profite de cette phrase prmonitoire pour l'annoncer : il/elle est en route !!


Flicitations. Du coup, tu vas pouvoir faire scrountch en ouvrant la portire  ::aie:: ...

Pour te faire plaisir, une petite charade :
Mon premier est le pseudo d'une personne intervenant sur ce fil
Les abeilles ont mon deuxime
On a tous un mon troisime chantait Sverine (pour ceux qui ont bien suivi le sujet, a devrait tre facile car j'ai voqu la chanson...)
Balavoine arrive en mon quatrime
Mon tout est une chanson de Cat Stevens

EDIT : Pour la charade de Loceka : Six troncs presss

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour te faire plaisir, une petite charade :
> Mon premier est le pseudo d'une personne intervenant sur ce fil
> Les abeilles ont mon deuxime
> On a tous un mon troisime chantait Sverine (pour ceux qui ont bien suivi le sujet, a devrait tre facile car j'ai voqu la chanson...)
> Balavoine arrive en mon quatrime
> Mon tout est une chanson de Cat Stevens


 ::arrow::  Lady - Dard - Banc - Ville <-> Lady D'Arbanville  ::question:: 

Ah, et il s'appelle Yusuf Islam maintenant.

----------


## giragu03

> 


C'est exact  ::ccool:: . On voit que tu as bien suivi et mmoris le passage "Eurovision" de cette discussion (pour avoir trouv la 3)  ::aie:: 



> Ah, et il s'appelle Yusuf Islam maintenant.


Oui, j'ai dcouvert a. Il avait arrt la chanson pendant un moment  la suite de sa conversion  l'islam (notamment parce qu'il ne trouvait pas les deux compatibles) et depuis quand il chante c'est soit des chants religieux, soit pour des uvres...
D'ailleurs ce changement de nom lui a valu (ou failli valoir) d'tre interdit de sjour aux USA pendant un moment, apparemment par erreur  cause d'un homonyme.

----------


## Nhaps

Le grand retour de la charade, c'est aujourd'hui !

Mon premier a des ailes
Mon second nous accueille la nuit
Avec mon troisime on y mettrai Paris en bouteille
Mon quatrime est un adjectif possessif
Mon cinquime est un personnage de League of Legends _( oui c'est dur mais pas d'autre ide :p )_
Avec du Nesquik mon sixime est un rgale.
501 en chiffre romain, c'est mon septime !
Mon tout est un message a une personne qu'on adore !

----------


## illight

Flicitations Lady   ::question::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Illight s'est entrain et il tait impatient de retrouver les charades.
Grand bien lui fait, il remporte celle du Lundi !

Bravo !  ::ccool::

----------


## giragu03

> Mon cinquime est un personnage de League of Legends _( oui c'est dur mais pas d'autre ide :p )_


Sans rflchir : une ville de Suisse, une montagne de Jrusalem...

----------


## illight

Pour le 5e tu aurais pu dire que c'est la plante dans matrix, ou... 
...Un trou avec un cheveu sur la langue en argot  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> ...Un trou avec un cheveu sur la langue en argot


 ::weird:: 

Et bien a vous  fait rflchir ! Bien qu'il n'tait pas indispensable pour trouver la rponse  ::mouarf:: 
Le dbut de semaine est pour les charades facile.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

voil, la charade de Nhaps est passe, la rponse a t donne, le sujet se met en veille jusqu' demain  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> voil, la charade de Nhaps est passe, la rponse a t donne, le sujet se met en veille jusqu' demain


Propose un truc : une charade, une blague, ou je ne sais quoi...
Il ne faut pas compter que sur les autres pour faire vivre le sujet  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Visiblement ma simple remarque (qui n'tait pas une critique, juste un truc sens relancer le sujet jusqu' ce qu'on parle d'autres choses) fonctionne (mme si a ne va pas tre bien long, j'en ai peur...)

----------


## Nhaps

Il va falloir que je songe  faire des charades vraiment compliques pour qu'elles tiennent toute la journe  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Et bien a vous  fait rflchir ! Bien qu'il n'tait pas indispensable pour trouver la rponse 
> Le dbut de semaine est pour les charades facile.


Ouais me regarde pas comme a, on est lundi je te rappelle  ::mrgreen:: 

a va aller en se compliquant c'est a ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ouais me regarde pas comme a, on est lundi je te rappelle 
> 
> a va aller en se compliquant c'est a ?


 ::mouarf:: 

Normalement oui  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Normalement oui


Du genre, la charade rptitive  tiroirs, double d'un calembour ?
(Elle n'est pas de moi, le niveau est trop haut pour crer ce genre de trucs  ::(: ...)



> Mon premier est une rondelle de salami sur un boomerang.
> Mon deuxime est une rondelle de salami sur un boomerang.
> Mon troisime est une rondelle de salami sur un boomerang.
> Mon quatrime est une rondelle de salami sur un boomerang.
> Mon cinquime est une rondelle de salami sur un boomerang.
> Mon sixime est une rondelle de salami sur un boomerang.
> Mon tout est une saison.

----------


## Deadpool

> Du genre, la charade rptitive  tiroirs, double d'un calembour ?
> (Elle n'est pas de moi, le niveau est trop haut pour crer ce genre de trucs ...)


 ::arrow::  Le printemps car les hirondelles reviennent (les 6 rondelles reviennent)  ::question::   ::mrgreen:: 


Je propose  mon tour la mienne qui est une charade classique.

Mon premier est une crature adore par Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Mon second est le surnom de l'Ecole Polytechnique.
Mon troisime se dit pour un homme de bonne constitution.
Mon tout est mort heureux.

----------


## illight

> Mon premier est une crature adore par Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
> Mon second est le surnom de l'Ecole Polytechnique.
> Mon troisime se dit pour un homme de bonne constitution.
> Mon tout est mort heureux.


heureusement qu'elle est classique  :8O: 

A part le premier (et encore), je vois pas du tout le reste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

> heureusement qu'elle est classique 
> 
> A part le premier (et encore), je vois pas du tout le reste


Si, le second c'est l'X

Donc a donne :
Sherlock (ou Holmes ou les 2 ou autre) ?
X
bien portant ?

Mais bon, a n'avance pas beaucoup plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> heureusement qu'elle est classique 
> 
> A part le premier (et encore), je vois pas du tout le reste


Je disais classique dans le sens o il ne s'agit pas d'une charade rptitive ou base sur un calembour, c'est une charade normale quoi.

Si vous schez, je donnerai des indices.

----------


## Nhaps

::idea:: J'ai 
-dinosaure
- X
-Forme


Mais je trouve pas.

----------


## giragu03

> 


C'est a... En mme temps, elle est relativement connue.




> Je propose  mon tour la mienne qui est une charade classique.
> 
> Mon premier est une crature adore par Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
> Mon second est le surnom de l'Ecole Polytechnique.
> Mon troisime se dit pour un homme de bonne constitution.
> Mon tout est mort heureux.


Le 1, j'ai la mme piste que Loceka. J'ai la mme ide que tout le monde pour le 2. Pour le tout j'avais pens  Albert Camus (auteur de "La mort heureuse"...) mais je n'arrive pas  le relier avec le 1 et le 2 que j'ai (autant le 1 a peut tre autre chose, autant le 2 je ne vois pas trop ce que a peut tre d'autre).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

::idea:: 
- Fe
- X
-Fort

Flix Faure, prsident de la 3me rpublique qui est mort pendant que sa matresse lui faisait une gterie ?

----------


## Loceka

> Flix Faure, prsident de la 3me rpublique qui est mort pendant que sa matresse lui faisait une gterie ?


Amha tu tiens le bon bout ! (ou elle  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Deadpool

> 


Bravo! C'est a.  ::D:

----------


## Lady

> Le grand retour de la charade, c'est aujourd'hui !
> 
> Mon premier a des ailes
> Mon second nous accueille la nuit
> Avec mon troisime on y mettrai Paris en bouteille
> Mon quatrime est un adjectif possessif
> Mon cinquime est un personnage de League of Legends _( oui c'est dur mais pas d'autre ide :p )_
> Avec du Nesquik mon sixime est un rgale.
> 501 en chiffre romain, c'est mon septime !
> Mon tout est un message a une personne qu'on adore !


Rah mince et j'tais mme pas l pour essayer de trouver ... Merci  ::D:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Bravo! C'est a.


C'est le "est mort heureux" qui m'a mis sur la piste ^^ 
Je n'avais aucun des mots et je ne me souvenais plus de son nom... Aprs une brve recherche sur wikipdia, j'ai essay de faire coller son nom  ta charade (merci  ceux qui ont rpondu avant moi : je n'aurais jamais trouv X pour polytech' ^^) et voil  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est le "est mort heureux" qui m'a mis sur la piste ^^ 
> Je n'avais aucun des mots et je ne me souvenais plus de son nom... Aprs une brve recherche sur wikipdia, j'ai essay de faire coller son nom  ta charade (merci  ceux qui ont rpondu avant moi : je n'aurais jamais trouv X pour polytech' ^^) et voil


 ::ccool:: 

En parlant de Faure, j'adore le commentaire suivant fait  son sujet  l'poque :



> "Il voulut tre Csar, il ne fut que Pompe."


Il parait que c'est de Clemenceau, ce qui ne me surprendrait pas.  ::lol:: 

Sa maitresse, Marguerite Steinheil y a gagn le sobriquet de "Pompe Funbre".  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

> Il parait que c'est de Clemenceau, ce qui ne me surprendrait pas.


Moi non plus, pour deux raisons : Clemenceau ne pouvait pas voir Faure d'une part, et d'autre part il tait assez rput pour ses petites phrases acides du genre...

----------


## Nhaps

La charade du Mardi. 

Mon premier est un animal des bois
Mon deuxime est un animal des forets ouvertes
Mon troisime est un animal du ciel
Mon quatrime est un animal de l'eau
Mon tout est un animal  ::mrgreen:: 

Bonne chance.

----------


## giragu03

> La charade du Mardi. 
> 
> Mon premier est un animal des bois
> Mon deuxime est un animal des forets ouvertes
> Mon troisime est un animal du ciel
> Mon quatrime est un animal de l'eau
> Mon tout est un animal 
> 
> Bonne chance.



Serpent python (cerf - paon - pie - thon)  ::question::

----------


## illight

> La charade du Mardi. 
> 
> Mon premier est un animal des bois
> Mon deuxime est un animal des forets ouvertes
> Mon troisime est un animal du ciel
> Mon quatrime est un animal de l'eau
> Mon tout est un animal 
> 
> Bonne chance.


A part le premier, je vois pas trop pour le reste  ::mrgreen::  il y a le choix  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Dj trouv  ::calim2:: 

Bravo giragu03 !

Va falloir que j'en trouve des hardcores, bien tordu...

----------


## illight

a existe pas cet animal  ::mrgreen::  je proteste  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> a existe pas cet animal  je proteste


Perso, je dsigne cet animal sous le simple terme "Python", mais Charles Trnet chantait bien "Le serpent python"  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Ouais mais il faisait pour se souvenir que c'tait un serpent,  son age... ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Mais non c'est pour pas le confondre avec le python ( le langage informatique ) 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Rachel

Salutations aux identifieurs de matriel  ::salut:: 
Qui aura l'honneur du 7000 me message ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Salutations aux identifieurs de matriel 
> Qui aura l'honneur du 7000 me message ?


 ::salut:: 
Auteur a l'habitude d'essayer d'obtenir les messages "ronds", mais le succs n'est pas toujours au rendez-vous... Il faut dire que comme il est toujours en train de maroufler, a ne lui laisse pas beaucoup de temps pour poster ici  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Il faut dire que comme il est toujours en train de *maroufler*, a ne lui laisse pas beaucoup de temps pour poster ici


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maroufle


> Maroufle peut faire rfrence  :
> 
> maroufle :  malhonnte homme, homme grossier.
> maroufle :  espce de bovid du genre Connochaetes.


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rachel

Valrie Damidot, un gros boeuf ?

----------


## giragu03

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maroufle


Je n'ai jamais parl de maroufle, mais bien de maroufler : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/maroufler

Du coup, a correspond bien :



> maroufler /ma.ʁu.fle/ transitif 1er groupe
> 
>  _(Peinture)_ Coller la toile dun tableau sur une autre toile, pour la renforcer, ou sur un panneau de bois, sur une muraille, etc., pour ly fixer.
> _Ce plafond est peint sur toile maroufle._Lisser un placage sur son support de manire  chasser toutes les bulles dair qui pourraient rester prisonnires entre le placage et son support.
> _Aprs avoir pos la toile de verre, il faut maroufler  la spatule ou  la main._


Enfin, prcisons que :
Auteur n'est pas un homme mais un pingouin bouriff.
Auteur n'est pas un bovid mais un pingouin bouriff.

----------


## illight

> Auteur n'est pas un homme mais un pingouin bouriff.
> Auteur n'est pas un bovid mais un pingouin bouriff.


C'est une charade ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> C'est une charade ?


C'est vrai que dans la forme, a y ressemblait  ::mouarf:: 
En charade, a donnerait plutt quelque chose du genre :
Mon premier peut qualifier la montagne
Mon second marque le temps
Mon tout aime maroufler

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Haute-Heure Auteur !! (j'en ai trouv une !!! \o/ :p)

----------


## Nhaps

hh mais trouveras tu celle l !

Mon premier est un expert
Mon second est une lettre
Mon troisime est complexe
Mon tout est un enchanement ( de quoi ? Indice plus tard si pas trouv en 5 min )

----------


## illight

Procdure (pro - C - Dur) ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Non mais mme si Illight se met  tre fort aux charades, je suis mal barr !  ::aie:: 

Mais Bravo c'est bien ca, promis jeudi et vendredi vous allez morfler !

----------


## Auteur

-43

ben oui je suis l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> -43
> 
> ben oui je suis l


Ah ? Tu vises le 7010 ? En mme temps, tu auras peut-tre moins de concurrence...  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Alors Auteur si j'ai 8 pommes et que j'en mange 3 il m'en reste combien ? ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi je dirais 8 : 
5 dans la main et 3 dans l'estomac  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

-30
et toujours l  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

ah ben super , je vois qu'on s'amuse bien avec les charades ..perso j'adore ..surtout depuis que j'ai compris le truc pour voir la rponse  ::mouarf:: 

un fait divers qui m'a marqu aujourd'hui 



en fait je comprends pas de trop ...c'est la conductrice qui a fait une erreur ..ou la voiture est partie toute seule ? ..surtout  ce point l , c'est dingue non ??

----------


## illight

Etant donn que c'est une automatique, si a se trouve elle a mis sur la marche arrire et enlev le frein  main alors qu'elle voulait mettre la marche avant. Du coup, t'a pas besoin d'accler a avance un peu tout seul au dbut, mais a va pas vite sans acclration. Par contre, ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi la voiture a fait carrment un demi-tour  :8O:  
A moins que a soit en cognant la voiture derrire, la voiture s'est retourne  ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

Je dois pas tre net, mais  la lecture du titre, ma premire question a t mais comment on appelle les habitants de Yutz...

----------


## illight

Les Yussois  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

[mode="machiste"][humour="noir"]
C'est quoi l'expression consacre dj ?
 Femme au volant, ... 
[/humour][/mode]

----------


## illight

Ton expression ne va pas => c'est pas la voiture qui l'a percute, c'est le feu rouge  ::aie::  j'ai toujours dit que c'tait dangereux ces feux  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> -30
> et toujours l


Tu vises le 7001 maintenant ? Tu as raison, ceux-l tu arrives plus facilement  les avoir  ::aie:: 



> Etant donn que c'est une automatique, si a se trouve elle a mis sur la marche arrire et enlev le frein  main alors qu'elle voulait mettre la marche avant. Du coup, t'a pas besoin d'accler a avance un peu tout seul au dbut, mais a va pas vite sans acclration. Par contre, ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi la voiture a fait carrment un demi-tour  
> A moins que a soit en cognant la voiture derrire, la voiture s'est retourne


Autant je pourrais croire qu'un dfaut de la voiture ait fait qu'elle ait recul toute seule, autant j'ai vraiment du mal  croire qu'en plus la direction soit devenue folle au mme moment.

----------


## illight

> Tu vises le 7001 maintenant ? Tu as raison, ceux-l tu arrives plus facilement  les avoir


Je suis pas sr de a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

*-20*

----------


## Nhaps

Et un first sur la page du 7000eme post !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

J'avoues que j'aimerais BEAUCOUP vous coiffer tous au poteau pour le 7 000me (ou le 8 000me ou le 9 000me.... etc)

[EDIT] J'ai mis le temps mais j'ai (enfin) compris ton post Nhaps....  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

De tout de faon Auteur va encore nous flood 8 posts d'affils pour avoir le 7000...  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> De tout de faon Auteur va encore nous flood 8 posts d'affils pour avoir le 7000...


Si tant est qu'il n'est pas en train de maroufler...  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> De tout de faon Auteur va encore nous flood 8 posts d'affils pour avoir le 7000...



Justement, c'est pendant son flood qu'on peut tenter de lui chiper le message  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Justement, c'est pendant son flood qu'on peut tenter de lui chiper le message


Je pensais qu'il allait profiter de la soire qu'il y a moins de monde pour flooder... Mais c'est peut-tre encore trop tt.

----------


## Nhaps

Charade du Jeudi.

Mon tout se droule pendant mon premier et il faut de mon deuxime pour tre le roi de mon tout.
Mon troisime est un petit mot de deux lettres seulement, heureusement que mon quatrime sert  numriser mon tout, car un bon cinquime et mon tout sera dclench.

----------


## Aniki

> Charade du Jeudi.
> 
> Mon tout se droule pendant mon premier et il faut de mon deuxime pour tre le roi de mon tout.
> Mon troisime est un petit mot de deux lettres seulement, heureusement que mon quatrime sert  numriser mon tout, car un bon cinquime et mon tout sera dclench.


Ah ouai, quand mme...
Il y a du niveau.

Combien de points pour celle-l ?

----------


## illight

> Mon tout se droule pendant mon premier et il faut de mon deuxime pour tre le roi de mon tout.
> Mon troisime est un petit mot de deux lettres seulement, heureusement que mon quatrime sert  numriser mon tout, car un bon cinquime et mon tout sera dclench.


 :8O:   :8O: 

Promis la prochaine fois on rpond moins vite  tes charades  ::mrgreen::  ::aie::

----------


## Razorflak

Je crois que celui qui rpond  celle l sans indice peut passer en tte du classement de la semaine direct  ::P:

----------


## illight

Juste une question : c'est un mot en 5 syllabes ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Ce n'est pas un mot.
C'est d'actualit
Et c'est pas forcement un indice = une syllabe.

----------


## illight

C'est bien ce que je pensais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

J'ai bien peu de chances de trouver celle-l...  :8O: 

J'imagine bien Auteur faire des F5 sur la page jusqu' ce que quelqu'un poste le 6999me message afin qu'il poste le 7 000me :p


( moins qu'il ne maroufle....)

----------


## Nhaps

Je suis content vous galrez bien. Bien que je pense que vous allez me dtester quand vous aurez la rponse. ^^

----------


## illight

Je suis sur que la rponse est d'une simplicit absurde, ce qui a le don d'nerver encore plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Je suis sur que la rponse est d'une simplicit absurde, ce qui a le don d'nerver encore plus


Hh si tu savais, mon tout n'a pas encore eu lieu mais ca ne serai tarder  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

7000 j'ai gagn !!!!

qui c'est le meilleur ?  ::lun::

----------


## Auteur

Deadpool tricheur !!!!!!!!!!!

7000 j'ai gagn !!!!

----------


## Deadpool

> Deadpool tricheur !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 7000 j'ai gagn !!!!


Qui moi?  ::ange::

----------


## ManusDei

Niark niark niark  ::lol::

----------


## Nhaps

Avec votre stratgie, le 7000 peut limite se transformer en 6000 si tout le monde supprime ces messages. ^^

----------


## Deadpool

> Avec votre stratgie, le 7000 peut limite se transformer en 6000 si tout le monde supprime ces messages. ^^


Voyons, comme si quelqu'un s'amusait  faire a.  ::roll:: 

De toute faon, tu ne peux pas supprimer les messages trop anciens.

----------


## Nhaps

*-996*

----------


## illight

Aurais-je loup un pisode ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Aurais-je loup un pisode ?


Probablement, car le tout de ma charade a bien eu lieu aujourd'hui  ::ccool::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

le 7 000me message, ta charade ?
(me demandais pas de faire le lien ^^ )

----------


## illight

> Probablement, car le tout de ma charade a bien eu lieu aujourd'hui



rien compris  ::aie:: 

J'ai beau lire et relire ta charade, comprend pas le lien  ::mrgreen::  mais je vais y arriver  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> le 7 000me message, ta charade ?
> (me demandais pas de faire le lien ^^ )


Hh presque mais manque des choses  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

non mais je rve ... :8O:  ..je m'attendais pas  ce qu'on passe ce 7000 eme message si tt ..

bon , alors c'est qui qui l'a eu finalement ?? 

Auteur ..Deadpool  ou Manus De ??  ::roll:: 


sinon vous avez vu on est pass 1er en message de la taverne avec ce post  ::lahola:: 

merci  vous tous  ::zoubi::  

et bon courage pour la charade ..j'ai rien compris  celle l  ::?:

----------


## giragu03

> le 7 000me message, ta charade ?
> (me demandais pas de faire le lien ^^ )


Je cherchais aussi dans cette direction... mais pas moyen de trouver...  ::cry:: 



> non mais je rve ... ..je m'attendais pas  ce qu'on passe ce 7000 eme message si tt ..
> 
> bon , alors c'est qui qui l'a eu finalement ?? 
> 
> Auteur ..Deadpool  ou Manus De ??


Je pense que Auteur l'a eu par deux fois et que Deadpool a supprim deux de ses messages pour l'avoir...  l'heure actuelle (jusqu' ce que quelqu'un supprime encore des messages ou restaure), c'est Deadpool qui l'a. Manus Dei a la 7000 rponse.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

grce aux citations que vous avez fait de mon post, je viens de m'apercevoir de l'normit de ce que j'ai crit.... 

me demand*ez* et non me demandais..... J'ai honte et prie vos yeux de bien vouloir m'excuser de les avoir fait saigner aussi abondamment.... 

(oui, il faut que je dorme ^^)

----------


## Nhaps

Tinquite pas, moi je t'en veux pas de faire des fautes d'orthographes.
Vous voulez la rponse  ma charade au final ? Car je pense que bien que vous y tes, vous allez mettre du temps, car c'est tordu.

----------


## illight

On va quand mme attendre l'avis de lady, on sait jamais c'est elle l'experte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> Vous voulez la rponse  ma charade au final ? Car je pense que bien que vous y tes, vous allez mettre du temps, car c'est tordu.


 oui , oui Jonathan ..donnes l ..j'aimerai comprendre  :;): 

sinon , en identification de matriel , j'ai eu ca aujourd'hui en pps ...j'ai trouv a assez surprenant 
1: 

2 :

3; 

alors sans tricher  ::mouarf::  essayer de trouver ..c'est ancien videmment  :;):

----------


## Lady

> On va quand mme attendre l'avis de lady, on sait jamais c'est elle l'experte


Ola lady elle est HS ... J'ai une p1 d'attaque des "symptmes sympathiques" de la grossesse : genre transformation en loque humaine un truc de dingue.

----------


## Nhaps

1/ Un instrument de torture
2/ Un instrument pour verifier la vue
3/ Un rasoir de luxe ?

Sinon pour la charade 




> Mon tout se droule pendant mon premier et il faut de mon deuxime pour tre le roi de mon tout.
> Mon troisime est un petit mot de deux lettres seulement, heureusement que mon quatrime sert  numriser mon tout, car un bon cinquime et mon tout sera dclench.


 ::idea:: Mon premier c'est jour, car mon tout se droule de jour.
Mon second c'est le nez, car il faut du nez pour tomber sur le 7000me avec toute la concurrence qu'il y a.
Pour le reste c'est pas forcement compliqu, il fallait juste le sentir.
(Jour - nez - du - 7000 - posts ), et quand on arrange tout ca en bon francais.
La journe du 7000me posts ( ou messages ) ::idea:: 

 ::pastaper:: 

edit : On t'envoie des bisous de reconforts Lady !  ::P:

----------


## giragu03

> oui , oui Jonathan ..donnes l ..j'aimerai comprendre 
> 
> sinon , en identification de matriel , j'ai eu ca aujourd'hui en pps ...j'ai trouv a assez surprenant 
> 1: 
> 
> 2 :
> 
> 3; 
> 
> alors sans tricher  essayer de trouver ..c'est ancien videmment


2, un outil pour dterminer si on voit bien ou pas ?

Les autres aucune ide...
PS : moi aussi je suis pour le rvlation de la charade...

----------


## illight

> Sinon pour la charade 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon premier c'est jour, car mon tout se droule de jour.
> Mon second c'est le nez, car il faut du nez pour tomber sur le 7000me avec toute la concurrence qu'il y a.
> Pour le reste c'est pas forcement compliqu, il fallait juste le sentir.
> (Jour - nez - du - 7000 - posts ), et quand on arrange tout ca en bon francais.
> La journe du 7000me posts ( ou messages )



Tu m'tonnes qu'on a pas trouv  ::mrgreen::  




> 


j'hsites  ::roll::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> oui , oui Jonathan ..donnes l ..j'aimerai comprendre 
> 
> sinon , en identification de matriel , j'ai eu ca aujourd'hui en pps ...j'ai trouv a assez surprenant


1 => un tire bouchon pour alcoolique, pour pas qu'ils arrivent  ouvrir les bouteilles ?  ::mrgreen:: 

2 => pour les fans de Tintin, a ressemble pas au truc qu'il a souvent en main le professeur Tournesol ? un espce de gyroscope..

3 => un coupe-lettres ?

----------


## Loceka

> Mon premier c'est jour, car mon tout se droule de jour.
> Mon second c'est le nez, car il faut du nez pour tomber sur le 7000me avec toute la concurrence qu'il y a.
> Pour le reste c'est pas forcement compliqu, il fallait juste le sentir.
> (Jour - nez - du - 7000 - posts ), et quand on arrange tout ca en bon francais.
> La journe du 7000me posts ( ou messages )


Il faut pas du nez, il faut de la triche !

Moi j'ai pas trouv a trs dcent !

----------


## Auteur

Deadpool a trich c'est moi qui avais eu le 7000me message  ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

> Il faut pas du nez, il faut de la triche !


De quoi dcevoir notre Cyrano...





> Moi j'ai pas trouv a trs dcent !


 ::lol:: 



> Je suis pas sr de a


En fait, c'est plutt les 999 qu'il arrive  avoir  ::aie:: 

Pour revenir sur la charade, je comprends que personne n'ait trouv... J'tais sur la bonne piste pour le 1 (mais je bloquais sur semaine...), mais alors le reste... Et surtout pour arriver  une espce de solution en "petit ngre". Je ne parle mme pas de numriser qui signifie coder une information sous forme numrique ("quantifier", par exemple, aurait peut-tre t plus -propos).

Et sinon, courage Lady !

----------


## Auteur

> oui , oui Jonathan ..donnes l ..j'aimerai comprendre 
> 
> sinon , en identification de matriel , j'ai eu ca aujourd'hui en pps ...j'ai trouv a assez surprenant 
> alors sans tricher  essayer de trouver ..c'est ancien videmment


Le 2,  un stroscope ?
Le 3, on dirait un Koumya.

----------


## sevyc64

Perso, j'ai les 3, mais j'ai trich donc je donne pas la rponse.

Les trois sont en relation avec la mdecine

----------


## Auteur

1er objet : fin XIXme et a fait mal  ::aie::  ;
2me objet : 1880 ;
3me objet : en argent et date du XVIIme

----------


## Nhaps

Donc j'ai raison quand je dis que c'est un objet de torture ? \o/

La charade du vendredi.

*En quittant mon tout, dont mon premier n'tait pas visible, j'ai gagn mon second.*

On termine en douceur la semaine  ::roll::

----------


## illight

Bah dis donc, elle a pas beaucoup de succs ta charade  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon, on est vendredi, les gens sont surement dj parti au march de Nol en week-end  ::mrgreen:: 

J'ai pas trop eu le temps de chercher aujourd'hui, mais le peu que j'ai fait, j'ai pas trouv  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bah dis donc, elle a pas beaucoup de succs ta charade 
> 
> Bon, on est vendredi, les gens sont surement dj parti au march de Nol en week-end 
> 
> J'ai pas trop eu le temps de chercher aujourd'hui, mais le peu que j'ai fait, j'ai pas trouv


Ils sont tous parti aller acheter la PS4...

----------


## rothen

Alors pour mes objets c'est Auteur qui tait le plus prs  ::ccool::  et Guillaume avait la 2  ::ccool:: 

les voici avec leur utilit 



quand je pense que certains se plaignent actuellement d'avoir mal chez le dentiste ..ca devait tre jouissif avec   ::mouarf:: 



fallait pas qu'il drape dans l'il  ::?: 



pas trs hyginique ...mais joli non ? 

PS : bon Jonathan tu seras pas tonn ...j'ai bien sr pas trouv ta charade  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Tu as remarqu pour l'objet 2 les deux lanternes aux extrmits ?

----------


## rothen

euh ...ah bon , c'est des lanternes ??  :8O: 

t'es sr ??

----------


## Auteur

J'ai entour de rouge. Ce sont des petites lampes  huile  ::):

----------


## illight

C'est daugeureux, a pourrait bruler les yeux si prs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

C'est l'ophtalmo qui regarde au travers de la lunette. La patient a sa tte pose sur une mentonnire.

----------


## Cheetor

Pour rpondre  la charade de Nhaps, je dirais :
boulot (bout-lot)

----------


## Nhaps

Hey Bravo !  ::): 
a te fait 2 points ( Vendredi + Lundi )

Classement pour la fin de la 3eme semaine.

Lady 3 pts
Illight 3 pts
Deadpool 2 pts
Giragu03 2 pts
Cheetor 2 pts
Aniki 1.5 pts
lper 1pt
Razorflak 0.5 pt

Et c'est l'galisation d'Illight !

----------


## Nhaps

Charade du Mardi.

*Quand je mange mon tout, au volant de mon premier que je ne conduit pas le jour de mon second, mieux vaut attraper mon troisime.*

----------


## Rachel

::chin::  tourne gnrale pour mes 27 ans aux identifieurs de matriel .

----------


## sevyc64

Bon anniversaire yannick  ::chin::

----------


## illight

> Charade du Mardi.
> 
> *Quand je mange mon tout, au volant de mon premier que je ne conduit pas le jour de mon second, mieux vaut attraper mon troisime.*


Caramel ?  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Caramel ?


Du coup, avec ta proposition, je proposerais bien car-an-barre -> Carambar mme si j'ai un peu de mal avec le 3...




> tourne gnrale pour mes 27 ans aux identifieurs de matriel .


Bon anniversaire !  ::chin:: 
Et pourquoi pas un diabolo menthe avec Yves Simon pour fter a (oui je sais, je suis trop sage... vous prfreriez un peu beaucoup d'alcool)

----------


## illight

Pas mal ta proposition  ::ccool::  mais effectivement je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec le 3e  ::mrgreen:: 

Quoique..j'ai bien une ide mais on va encore me dire que j'ai les ides tordues   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

Bon anniversaire  ::):

----------


## sevyc64

sinon dans la mme ide, il y a aussi car-en-sac.

Je m'en ferais bien un petit sachet, moi ! Avec un diabolo menthe, a me ferait revenir 30 ans en arrire  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> sinon dans la mme ide, il y a aussi car-en-sac.


Oui, mais je ne vois pas plus pour le 3... Mais il faut se souvenir que Nhaps nous a montr qu'il pouvait nous pondre des trucs bien tordus.



> Je m'en ferais bien un petit sachet, moi ! Avec un diabolo menthe, a me ferait revenir 30 ans en arrire


a ne me ferait pas rajeunir d'autant (sinon je passerais dans le ngatif), mais je te suis volontiers  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo Giragu03 !

 ::arrow:: En effet pour le dernier mieux vaut attraper la barre, car quand je mange un carambar au volant, j'ai une conduite sportive ( pas moi mais ma charade ), s'accrocher a la barre.

La Charade du Mercredi arrive bientt.

----------


## Lady

Rah flute j'ai loup un anniversaire ... Bon bah joyeux non anniversaire !!

----------


## Nhaps

Charade du Mercredi

*Quand je mange mon tout, il y a souvent mon premier sur la table galement, je n'aime pas le tremper dans mon deuxime, ni dans mon quatrime. Et quand il est comme mon troisime il est encore meilleur.*

----------


## giragu03

> Charade du Mercredi
> 
> *Quand je mange mon tout, il y a souvent mon premier sur la table galement, je n'aime pas le tremper dans mon deuxime, ni dans mon quatrime. Et quand il est comme mon troisime il est encore meilleur.*


pain - eau - chaud - cola -> pain au chocolat  ::yaisse1:: 
Et a, je crois bien que a veut dire que je passe premier au classement...  :8-):

----------


## illight

Snif je venais de trouver  ::cry:: 

Bien jou  ::ccool::

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo Giragu03, en effet je crois bien que tu passes premier, mais le classement de la semaine sera tabli Vendredi. Essaye de garder cette place pendant le restant de la semaine  ::): 

edit : les deux dernieres charades vous trouvez directement ou vous cherchez un peu ?  ::roll::  J'essaye d'en crer des ni trop dur ni trop facile ^^

----------


## illight

Pour ma part, celle de mardi j'ai cherch toute la journe, et comme je l'ai dit je trouvais pas le dernier  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour celle-ci, elle tait effectivement un peu plus simple, mais bon faut quand meme qu'on se creuse la tete  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Pour ma part, celle de mardi j'ai cherch toute la journe, et comme je l'ai dit je trouvais pas le dernier 
> 
> Pour celle-ci, elle tait effectivement un peu plus simple, mais bon faut quand meme qu'on se creuse la tete


Mardi, je ne trouvais pas... Jusqu' ce que la rponse de Illight m'oriente bien (je pensais bien  des vhicules pour le 1, mais j'tais plutt sur bus...). En mme temps, je ne m'acharne pas dessus, j'essaie un petit peu et si je ne vois rien, j'y reviens plus tard.
Pour celle d'aujourd'hui, c'est venu assez facilement (au deuxime passage sur la page car  la premire lecture, je me suis demand "quel truc vicelard il nous a encore pondu ?")
Autant, celle du 7000 post me paraissait trop complique et trop tordue, autant les autres a me parat d'un niveau correct.

----------


## Nhaps

Charade du Jeudi.


*Quand je voie mon tout dans mon premier en mangeant mon second, je prends mon tlphone.*

----------


## lola06

> Charade du Jeudi.
> 
> 
> *Quand je voie mon tout dans mon premier en mangeant mon second, je prends mon tlphone.*


Bon a fait longtemps que j'tais pas intervenue mais je suis quand mme le fil. Et l pour une fois je pense avoir trouv la charade !!!

 ::fleche::  Tlthon (tl-thon)

----------


## giragu03

> Bon a fait longtemps que j'tais pas intervenue mais je suis quand mme le fil. Et l pour une fois je pense avoir trouv la charade !!!


 ::ccool::  Je n'aurais pas trouv...

Et ce qui est bien, c'est que tu n'es pas (encore) dangereuse au classement  ::D:

----------


## lola06

> Je n'aurais pas trouv...
> 
> Et ce qui est bien, c'est que tu n'es pas (encore) dangereuse au classement


A ta place je ne m'inquiterais pas pour le classement, c'est la seule que j'ai trouv depuis le dbut,  chaque fois je regardais la rponse parce qu'au bout d'une journe je trouvais toujours pas !!

----------


## giragu03

> A ta place je ne m'inquiterais pas pour le classement, c'est la seule que j'ai trouv depuis le dbut,  chaque fois je regardais la rponse parce qu'au bout d'une journe je trouvais toujours pas !!


Tout le monde a commenc par une premire charade trouve  :;): 
Si a se trouve, celle-ci aura t celle qui dbloquera ton imagination et te fera trouver toutes celles  venir (je jure que je n'ai rien fum pour crire une pareille phrase...).

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo lola06 !

Et oui peut tre que tu vas devenir comme Illight qui captait rien du tout aux charades et qui est actuellement dans le top 3.

En tout cas je te donne 1 point pour avoir trouver cette charade qui tait pas si simple que a, Bravo.

----------


## Nhaps

Charade du Vendredi.

*Je suis en mon second mais seulement ma copine peut tre mon premier et mon tout.*

----------


## sevyc64

Heuuu  :8O: 

compagne ?

je ne dtaillerais pas pour rester soft  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Non c'est pas ca, et non je ne suis pas un compas.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Razorflak

En fait d'aprs la rponse je te voyais plutt en pagne et la copine ... 
Pas taper, pas taper  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Ah super ..juste de passage ...mais celui l j'ai trouv ...un signe du zodiaque non ??  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Ah super ..juste de passage ...mais celui l j'ai trouv ...un signe du zodiaque non ??


Et tu ne proposes pas de rponse ? Mme avec ta piste, je ne trouve pas...

----------


## Nhaps

Pas de signe du Zodiaque ! 

Le typage du sexe est important.

----------


## rothen

> Et tu ne proposes pas de rponse ? Mme avec ta piste, je ne trouve pas...


 euh c'est peut-tre pas a finalement ..on me dit pourtant en dernier que je dois pas partir sur tout au quart de tour en tant persuade d'avoir raison ...pourtant j'essaye de me corriger ..mais dur  mon age  ::mouarf:: 




> Pas de signe du Zodiaque ! 
> .


eh bien voil ...je suis encore une fois partie trop vite dans mes convictions  ::mouarf3:: 

bon , l je prends le temps de vous mettre l'article que j'avais prvu pour vous en dbut de semaine 

une histoire qu'on a suivi chaque jour ..en ayant peur du rsultat 



belle histoire non ? j'admire vraiment la persvrance  des maitres ...comme quoi faut toujours y croire non ??

----------


## Nhaps

::no:: *J'habite en mon second mais seulement ma copine peut tre mon premier et mon tout.* ::!::

----------


## ManusDei

> Charade du Vendredi.


Edit : La rponse fait penser  Lady ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Ca se pourrai bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Entre a et ton prnom sur le profil, on va pouvoir te retrouver parmi les 143 547 habitants (en 2008) de par chez toi.

Fear the developpers zat will stalk yu !

----------


## Lady

Je cherche depuis que Nhaps a publi si en plus ca peut me correspondre et que je trouve pas le snu n'est pas loin (pour ceux qui ne s'aurait pas SNU : Syndrome du Neurone Unique qui touche plus particulirement les femme enceinte)

----------


## Lady

Ah trouv ... mais je suis trop petite !! (et trop veille)

Miss France

Mais du coup Manus Dei avait dej trouv non ?

----------


## Nhaps

Non c'est bien toi Lady qui a trouv  ! 
En tout cas je ne voies pas la rponse dans les postes de Manus Dei.

Classement pour la fin de la semaine 4 !

Lady 4 pts
Giragu03 4 pts
Illight 3 pts
Deadpool 2 pts
Cheetor 2 pts
Aniki 1.5 pts
lper 1pt
Lola06 1 pt
Razorflak 0.5 pt

Encore une fois 2 personnes se battent pour la premire place, Illight retombe du haut du classement.
Lady que l'on croyais avoir dclarer forfait, a ragit aujourd'hui pour rejoindre Giragu03 en haut du classement.

Que va nous rserver la semaine 5, suspense et boule de gomme.

----------


## illight

a va je suis encore sur le podium  ::mrgreen::  bien jou Lady  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

Ah, c'est pas ce  quoi je pensais.

Je pensais  maman (ma-Mans).

----------


## Lady

> Ah, c'est pas ce  quoi je pensais.
> 
> Je pensais  maman (ma-Mans).


Sauf que Nhaps est du ch'nord ... a je savais

----------


## giragu03

> Lady que l'on croyais avoir dclarer forfait, a ragit aujourd'hui pour rejoindre Giragu03 en haut du classement.


Je suis ex-quo avec une Miss France ! (si j'ai suivi toutes les discussions du jour). Alors moi, je veux la paix dans le monde et la fin du racisme (visiblement il y en a d'autres, mais eux ils ne sont pas classs avec une Miss France, donc a ne compte pas...).
Au fait, est-on sr que Lady est bien Miss France et pas Miss Prestige National ? J'ai cru voir un chapeau  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Charade du Lundi.

*Vu que mon tout ne sent pas bon, il ne faut pas me chercher mon premier quand je manges mon second.*

----------


## illight

> Charade du Lundi.
> 
>  il me faut pas me chercher mon premier


C'est fait exprs ou c'est une faute de frappe ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai dit 30s aprs la publication de mon message.
La charade te manquait, je te comprends  ::):

----------


## illight

Menteur il y a 2 minutes de pass entre nos 2 messages  ::mrgreen:: 

bon en tout cas, a m'aide pas beaucoup pour trouver  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Charade du Lundi.
> 
> *Vu que mon tout ne sent pas bon, il ne faut pas me chercher mon premier quand je manges mon second.*


Je tente : poux - riz -> pourri

----------


## Nhaps

Et oui c'est bien ca  ::): 

Bravo ! Est ce que tu seras seul en tte Vendredi ? :p

----------


## giragu03

> Et oui c'est bien ca 
> 
> Bravo ! Est ce que tu seras seul en tte Vendredi ? :p


Il suffit que j'ai le mme pourcentage de russite tous les jours  ::D:  (ou au moins encore deux fois ou alors que Lady n'en trouve aucun et que......). Enfin, il y a plein de possibilits (et pour l'instant j'ai mon destin entre mes mains  ::D: ).

J'espre faire ressortir ma vraie personnalit ; le fait que je sois simple et humble.  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Bravo  ::ccool:: 

Je crois qu'il faut que j'arrte de chercher trop compliqu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bravo 
> 
> Je crois qu'il faut que j'arrte de chercher trop compliqu


Surtout en dbut de semaine o j'essaye de faire simple.

----------


## giragu03

> Surtout en dbut de semaine o j'essaye de faire simple.


J'ai bloqu un moment sur poubelle et pourriture (belle a ne se mange pas, et riture je ne voyais pas  ::aie:: ), mais je n'arrivais pas  trouver... Pourtant, je n'tais pas bien loin...

----------


## illight

J'tais pour ma part trs mal parti, parce que je pensais aux noisettes  ::aie::  (faut pas te chercher des noises (terme familier  ::mrgreen:: ), mais je voyait pas le rapport du "Zette"  ::mrgreen:: 

Et puis la noisette, a sent pas si mauvais que a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Bon pour une fois que je suis au taquet pour la charade elle arrive pas. je suis sure il va la mettre quand je serai en pause djeun pfff ... je veux essayer de rester dans la tte de course moi quand mme!

----------


## giragu03

> Bon pour une fois que je suis au taquet pour la charade elle arrive pas. je suis sure il va la mettre quand je serai en pause djeun pfff ... je veux essayer de rester dans la tte de course moi quand mme!


Moi aussi, j'tais au taquet... Je veux rester en tte devant miss France, quand mme !

EDIT : Illight a l'air d'tre aussi au taquet...

----------


## Nhaps

Charade du Mardi.

*Quand j'ai une toux, je bois mon premier ou je fais mon second, et mon tout connait la rponse.*

----------


## Aniki

> Charade du Mardi.
> 
> *Quand j'ai une toux, je bois mon premier ou je fais mon second, et mon tout connait la rponse.*


Lait - dit -> Lady

----------


## Nhaps

> Lait - dit -> Lady


NOPE !  :8-):

----------


## Lady

eau - racle ... en plus j'ai tout de suite pens 42

edit : je met un truc en noir sinon on dirais un post vide !!

----------


## illight

> EDIT : Illight a l'air d'tre aussi au taquet...


Pourquoi tu dis a  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo Lady ! 

C'est tomb pendant ta pause djeun quand mme ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Bravo Lady ! 
> 
> C'est tomb pendant ta pause djeun quand mme ?


Bah oui mais aussi celle des autres a priori (je venait juste d'en revenir quand j'ai rpondu .)

----------


## illight

Je confirme  ::mrgreen::  quand j'ai post, j'tais en train de rflchir, et je venais de revenir  ::mrgreen::  

bravo Lady  ::ccool::

----------


## giragu03

> Pourquoi tu dis a


Tu apparaissais dans les utilisateurs lisant le sujet...

En tous cas, je me suis bien fait avoir pendant ma sieste.

----------


## illight

Je sais pas si ces donnes sont vraiment relles  ::mrgreen:: 

Quelle ide de dormir en journe  ::roll::

----------


## Alvaten

Vous croyez que la NSA surveille ce thread ? Non car apparemment ils nous espionnent mme sur Wow et d'autre jeux vido  ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

> Vous croyez que la NSA surveille ce thread ? Non car apparemment ils nous espionnent mme sur Wow et d'autre jeux vido


Vu que j'tais un bon chasseur, un membre de la NSA m'avait propos un travail que j'ai refus.

----------


## illight

elle est bizarre ta charade  :8O: 


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Charade du Mercredi.
*Sachant que mon premier est la moiti d'une tulipe et que l'histoire d'Harry Potter a plusieurs de mon second. Trouverez vous mon tout flottant ?*

----------


## illight

J'ai trouv !  ::mrgreen:: 


Fan - tome -> FANTOME  ::P:

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai trouv !


 :8O: 
Bein si c'est a, mme avec la rponse je ne vois pas  part pour le 2...

----------


## Nhaps

Oh Lol, Bravo Illight !  ::ccool:: 

 ::arrow:: Fanfan la tulipe, donc fan. Et les tomes d'Harry Potter. Mon tout est un fantome qui flotte dans les airs.

bravo, je pensais pas qu'elle serai trouv rapidement celle l

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'avais les tomes mais la moiti d'une tulipe c'est fan ?  ::weird::

----------


## giragu03

> Oh Lol, Bravo Illight !


Ah ouais... Quand mme...
Bravo Illight !

magicbisous-nours, comme toi, j'avais pens  tomes, mais aprs...

----------


## Lady

Rah mais c'est pas possible faut vraiment tre toujours sur le thread pour tomb au bon moment. En fait il faut 2 qualit pour y arriver : un peu de neurone pour la charade mais aussi de la chance d'tre co au bon moment.

Et Pour la NSA vous coyez que c'est eux qui ont pirat mon compte WOW (Compte pirat avant hier la premire fois en 10 ans de jeu !  ::aie:: )

----------


## Nhaps

> Et Pour la NSA vous coyez que c'est eux qui ont pirat mon compte WOW (Compte pirat avant hier la premire fois en 10 ans de jeu ! )


Tu avais pas arrt ?  ::aie:: 
J'ai repris il y a un mois, et je me suis dsabonn aprs avoir fait le stress test de WildStar, si tu as encore du temps pour du MMO Lady, je te conseille de tintresser  celui ci qui va passer en beta prochainement.

edit: la charade  de demain est dj prete, elle sera publie entre 8h30 et 9h. so stay tuned.

----------


## illight

J'ai aussi du mal  trouver le premier, je cherchais un truc flottant qui finissant par Tome  ::mrgreen::  et puis je sais pas pourquoi j'ai pens au fantme (pourtant j'ai pas regard Casper hier  ::mouarf:: )  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> edit: la charade  de demain est dj prete, elle sera publie entre 8h30 et 9h. so stay tuned.


a m'arrange pas ces horaires  ::aie::  je suis  crche  cette heure-l en train de dposer ma fille  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> a m'arrange pas ces horaires  je suis  crche  cette heure-l en train de dposer ma fille


J'essaye de mettre ma charade a des horaires diffrentes dans la matine pour que tout le monde puisse avoir sa chance.

----------


## giragu03

> J'essaye de mettre ma charade a des horaires diffrentes dans la matine pour que tout le monde puisse avoir sa chance.


Ouais, parce que c'est lche, petit et mesquin de la publier pendant que certains des concurrents du haut du tableau font leur sieste  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Par contre on ne m'a toujours pas expliqu le dlire du "moiti de tulipe = fan"....

Il y a une vraie explication ou c'est juste pour compliquer le truc ? ::lol::

----------


## Lady

bon demain faut que je me co ds que j'arrive au boulot !

Oui on a reprit avec mon mari y a 3 mois. Mais bon en ce moment je joue moins car le soir je suis en mode carpette. Et le week end bah je m'occupe quand mme un peu de ma fille.

----------


## Razorflak

> Par contre on ne m'a toujours pas expliqu le dlire du "moiti de tulipe = fan"....
> 
> Il y a une vraie explication ou c'est juste pour compliquer le truc ?


Le personnage de Fanfan la tulipe ne te dit rien? C'est connu pourtant. ::P: 
http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...57799294,d.d2k

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Le personnage de Fanfan la tulipe ne te dit rien? C'est connu pourtant.
> http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...57799294,d.d2k


ah en effet, je connais de nom mais c'tait aller un peu trop loin pour moi ^^

----------


## illight

Je pense que demain, je vais jeter ma fille  la crche, comme a je serai l  temps  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aniki

> Je pense que demain, je vais jeter ma fille  la crche, comme a je serai l  temps


Tu peux pas l'envoyer par colissimo ?
Ca t'vitera de te dplacer.  ::ccool::

----------


## illight

Pas bte...J'aurai du passer  la Poste  midi pour prendre un colis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Aprs si tu as de la chance je serai en retard.  ::aie:: 

Surtout si j'oublie mon ide de charade...

----------


## giragu03

> Tu peux pas l'envoyer par colissimo ?
> Ca t'vitera de te dplacer.


Euh, il faut un Chronopost, parce qu'avec le Colissimo, il n'est pas sr qu'elle arrive demain  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Charade ( bien matinale ) du Jeudi.

*Sachant que mon premier est un morceau de la cuisse, et que mon second est tomb du ciel, mon tout se trouve sur une le.*

----------


## illight

Finalement, j'avais le temps  ::mrgreen:: 

Elle a l'air cors celle-l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Trsor  ?

Mais je pense pas que a soit a, car je vois aucun rapport entre le premier et le deuxime  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Trsor  ?
> 
> Mais je pense pas que a soit a, car je vois aucun rapport entre le premier et le deuxime


Pour le second je pensais  Higelin  ::aie::  Mais je n'arrive pas  trouver...

----------


## illight

J'ai trouv j'ai trouv (enfin je crois  ::mrgreen:: )

Blanc - Neige => blanc en neige => c'est ce qu'on trouve sur les iles flottantes ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

Non ce n'est pas trsor  ::roll:: 




> Pour le second je pensais  Higelin  Mais je n'arrive pas  trouver...


J'ai du googler pour comprendre...




> J'ai trouv j'ai trouv (enfin je crois )
> 
> Blanc - Neige => blanc en neige => c'est ce qu'on trouve sur les iles flottantes ?


Mdr, non plus, mais j'ai aim ^^

----------


## illight

Pourtant, j'tais sur que c'tait a  ::cry:: 

a vaut bien 0,5 point parce que j'ai trou une autre rponse  ta charade  ::roll::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

j'essaye plein de truc mais je sche ... 

Genre fmur - ange mais a veut rien dire lol

J'ai mme t voir une plaque anatomique de la cuisse voir si a m'inspirait ..; Mais si t'as sortie un truc genre "grand abducteur long" t'es vraiment tordu ...

----------


## Nhaps

Indice: aprs si vous cherchez dans la cuisse de l'homme....

----------


## illight

> Indice: aprs si vous cherchez dans la cuisse de l'homme....


Bizarrement, je n'ai pas pens  la cuisse de l'homme en premier, mais celle de la vache  ::mouarf::  mais a m'a pas aid  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

> Indice: aprs si vous cherchez dans la cuisse de l'homme....


Ben on n'est pas tous sortis de la cuisse de Jupiter hein !  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

> Ben on n'est pas tous sortis de la cuisse de Jupiter hein !


Je rectifie : _on n'est pas tous sortis des cuisses de Jupiter_  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Ben on n'est pas tous sortis de la cuisse de Jupiter hein !


On ne sort pas non plus de la cuisine  Jupiter, comme dirait un clbre clochard analphabte  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Au moins celle la vous fait rflchir, et j'en suis trs heureux, hihi :p

----------


## Lady

moi j'ai d'abord pens au poulet avant de passer  l'homme car le seul mot qui me venais avec le poulet c'tait pilon ....

----------


## Nhaps

> moi j'ai d'abord pens au poulet avant de passer  l'homme car le seul mot qui me venais avec le poulet c'tait pilon ....


go se faire un KFC Lady ?  ::mouarf:: 


Vous aurez peut tre le droit a un indice cette aprs midi.

----------


## Lady

> go se faire un KFC Lady ? 
> 
> 
> Vous aurez peut tre le droit a un indice cette aprs midi.


Tu va rire mais je n'ai jamais mang au KFC ... Avec mon mari on a justement regard ce week end o y en aurai un pas loin de chez nous ... A priori le plus prt c'est Englos... Compar au Mc crado qui est notre voisin d'en face du coup on  la flemme lol.

----------


## Nhaps

> Tu va rire mais je n'ai jamais mang au KFC ... Avec mon mari on a justement regard ce week end o y en aurai un pas loin de chez nous ... A priori le plus prt c'est Englos... Compar au Mc crado qui est notre voisin d'en face du coup on  la flemme lol.


C'est vrai que part chez moi non plus il y a pas de KFC, et oui mon mac do est a  300 mtres, mais vu qu'il y a une friterie plutt pas mal du tout  50 mtres... mdr  ::): 

edit : mais un bucket de tenders... omg j'ai faim

----------


## giragu03

> C'est vrai que part chez moi non plus il y a pas de KFC, et oui mon mac do est a  300 mtres, mais vu qu'il y a une friterie plutt pas mal du tout  50 mtres... mdr 
> 
> edit : mais un bucket de tenders... omg j'ai faim


Oui mais au MacDo, tu peux t'entrainer au lancer de hache si tes frites sont froides  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Oui mais au MacDo, tu peux t'entrainer au lancer de hache si tes frites sont froides


Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi dans mon mac do faut sonner pour entrer (porte verrouill super tt le soir) ... Ils filtrent pour ne pas laisser les gens quip de hache entrer !!

----------


## Nhaps

> Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi dans mon mac do faut sonner pour entrer (porte verrouill super tt le soir) ... Ils filtrent pour ne pas laisser les gens quip de hache entrer !!


Oh lol... Tu habites dans un endroit chaud ou bien/

----------


## giragu03

> Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi dans mon mac do faut sonner pour entrer (porte verrouill super tt le soir) ... Ils filtrent pour ne pas laisser les gens quip de hache entrer !!


Bein, en l'occurrence le mec a pt la vitre du drive et a balanc la hache (et visiblement il a russi  se bousiller le bras avec la vitre) :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/faits...une-hache.html
Donc verrouill ou pas, a n'aurait pas chang grand-chose...

----------


## Nhaps

::mouarf::  ::roll:: Un indice pour vous qui tes chez vous : Boeuf !

----------


## Loceka

Je laisse la main.

----------


## illight

En tout cas, ta charade nous fait bien ramer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour la charade moi je dis la noix de coco !! (on trouve a sur une le, non ?  ::aie::  )

----------


## giragu03

> Pour la charade moi je dis la noix de coco !! (on trouve a sur une le, non ?  )


Autant pour noix, je vois. Autant pour de coco, je ne vois pas du tout...

----------


## illight

Ben Coco : a peut tre associ  un oiseau => donc oui, a "tombe" du ciel  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Ben Coco : a peut tre associ  un oiseau => donc oui, a "tombe" du ciel


Bein l'oiseau ne tombe pas (en gnral... c'est vrai que s'il s'est pris une vole de plombs dans les ailes, a peut l'aider  tomber...)
Je crois que je ne serai pas premier cette semaine...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Autant pour noix, je vois. Autant pour de coco, je ne vois pas du tout...


Je vois aussi pour noix (c'est pour a que j'ai propos) en revanche, je n'ai aucune ide pour "de coco"....

----------


## Nhaps

Donc la charade est  deux points.
Si Lady, Illight ou Giragu03 trouve la rponse, la personne sera premire.

Que de suspence.

Je vais mettre l'indice en clair, peut tre que des personnes ne l'ont pas vu.

Un indice pour vous qui tes chez vous : Boeuf !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Donc avec mon histoire de noix on ne doit pas tre loin....
Faudrait trouver toutes les noix qui se trouvent sur des les :p

----------


## illight

Je ne pense pas que ce soit noix, je pense  autre chose, mais je ne trouve pas le second reli  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Donc avec mon histoire de noix on ne doit pas tre loin....
> Faudrait trouver toutes les noix qui se trouvent sur des les :p


t'es glac.

Aucune histoire de noix. Prenez le plan d'un boeuf, j'ai fait une recherche google et il y est :p

----------


## illight

A part que a me donne faim, je vois toujours pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> t'es glac.
> 
> Aucune histoire de noix. Prenez le plan d'un boeuf, j'ai fait une recherche google et il y est :p


Ce que j'ai fait mais rumsteack ange ou paleron super man ne marche pas .....

----------


## illight

Et Avec Gite je vois encore moins  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Ca serait pas noix de coco ?

----------


## Nhaps

Je vous aide..



La je pense qu'il va falloir tre rapide ! :p

----------


## illight

C'est marrant j'ai le mme truc sous la main...mais a m'aide pas  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

pffff Casimir !!! en plus j'y ai pens a MIR hier mais j'aurai jamais trouv quasi ...

----------


## Nhaps

> pffff Casimir !!! en plus j'y ai pens a MIR hier


 ::king::  ::yaisse2:: 

Classement pour la fin de la semaine 5 !

Lady 7 pts
Giragu03 5 pts
Illight 4 pts
Deadpool 2 pts
Cheetor 2 pts
Aniki 1.5 pts
lper 1pt
Lola06 1 pt
Razorflak 0.5 pt

Lady, seule en tte !  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> pffff Casimir !!! en plus j'y ai pens a MIR hier mais j'aurai jamais trouv quasi ...


Pfff... J'ai pens plusieurs fois hier  Casimir (j'ai recherch tous les personnages de l'le des enfants, les sries qui y passaient...), mais je n'ai jamais russi  dcomposer (et mme pas pens  Mir...).

----------


## illight

Pourquoi Mir  :8O:  c'est une lessive a tombe pas du ciel  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

> Pourquoi Mir  c'est une lessive a tombe pas du ciel


MIR !

----------


## illight

Ah bon les satellites tombent du ciel ?  ::aie::  va falloir mettre un casque  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

T'tais pas en France dans les annes 2000 avec l'autre illumin qui prdisait la chute de MIR sur Paris ?

 En fait connaissant Nhaps j'avais pens a a ou au concorde ...

----------


## Nhaps

> En fait connaissant Nhaps j'avais pens a a ou au concorde ...


Je me fait stalker ? j'ai peur..

----------


## illight

Bon a va je suis encore sur le podium  ::P: 

En tout cas, je l'aurai jamais trouv celle-l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Je me fait stalker ? j'ai peur..


Bah si a se trouve on s'est dj crois et on le sait mme pas ...

Mais non je te connais a force sur ton gout pour les charade. On commence  te cern !!

----------


## Nhaps

> Bah si a se trouve on s'est dj crois et on le sait mme pas ...
> 
> Mais non je te connais a force sur ton gout pour les charade. On commence  te cern !!


Je t'aurai reconnu avec ton pelage bleu, tes grosses oreilles et ton sabre lasser.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Moi j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi MIR.

PS : comment on vous a doubls, trop des oufs !

----------


## Lady

> Moi j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi MIR.


http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/mir...2002053401.php

Et si tu vaux savoir pourquoi ca nous a marqu tu recherche paco rabanne + Mir dans google

----------


## ManusDei

En fait je pensais que la rponse  la charade tait MIR (alors que c'est Casimir).
 ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/mir...2002053401.php
> 
> Et si tu vaux savoir pourquoi ca nous a marqu tu recherche paco rabanne + Mir dans google


C'tait un parfum ?  ::aie:: 

Pour ceux qui ne s'en souviennent plus, Paco Rabanne avait annonc la chute de la station orbitale sovitique/russe Mir sur Paris pendant l'clipse solaire totale d'aot 1999.

En outre, arrive en fin de vie en 2001, la station Mir a t dmolie (entre autres, elle s'est aussi largement consume dans l'atmosphre...) par une chute volontaire et contrle dans le Pacifique sud (entre l'Australie et le Chili) afin d'viter qu'elle ne provoque des dgts en tombant plus tard  un endroit non contrl, la frayeur des Russes quelques semaines auparavant (ils avaient perdu le contact avec Mir pendant 24h...) a confirm qu'il tait temps de mettre  la retraite cette station.

----------


## Nhaps

*La reprise des charades aura lieu le 6 Janvier 2014*

Je prends des vacances, pendant 3 semaines. Donc je ne serai pas prsent, ou je passerai probablement en coup de vent, se qui veut dire qu'il n'y aura pas moyen pour moi d'assurer les charades 

( Ca fait genre que les charades sont devenues un rendez vous incontournable  ::mouarf::  )

Donc si je ne reviens pas ( ca fait genre je vais mourir l...  ::calim2::  ), je vous souhaite  tous de trs agrables ftes de fin d'anne.
Manger beaucoup, prenez de nombreux kilos, et on se retrouve le 6 Janvier, pour des charades encore plus folles.

Bisous.

----------


## illight

Bah si on rflchit, finalement Rothen elle nous fait des charades aussi : elles sont images, c'est la seule diffrence..

Bon OK, c'est plus des devinettes en fait  ::mrgreen:: 

Bonnes vacances  toi  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Rothen a dj commenc les ftes de fin d'anne, on la voit plus  ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

> Rothen a dj commenc les ftes de fin d'anne, on la voit plus


D'accord avec toi, Auteur. Elle nous manque. Mais j'imagine qu'elle court les marchs de Nol pour vendre ses crations (il me semble que l'anne passe elle faisait des marchs de Nol... mais aprs une heure  lire je ne sais combien de pages, je n'ai pas retrouv l'endroit o elle en parlait).

----------


## Lady

Ah mon dieu 3 semaines sans charades comment allons nous faire !!!!!!!!!!

Bon ok en fait y a que cette semaine que a va me manquer aprs je suis aussi en vacances ...

Pour les kilos en trop quoiqu'il arrive je vais en prendre ... Bouhou je suis mme pas  2 mois et j'ai dj le bide de la femme enceinte ... Je vais ressembler  un lphant  8 mois !!

----------


## giragu03

> Ah mon dieu 3 semaines sans charades comment allons nous faire !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bon ok en fait y a que cette semaine que a va me manquer aprs je suis aussi en vacances ...


 ::cry::  Dire que les semaines de Nol et du jour de l'an auraient pu me permettre d'engranger des points... Pas de vacances pour moi.
Je sens que a va faire comme l'anne passe o j'ai pass trois jours  diter mon message pour viter de faire du multi-post (alors que a faisait un mois que je n'avais pas eu le temps de venir, je pensais que les gens auraient t heureux de retrouver leur RDV quotidien avec la chanson du jour, mais mme pas...).
Nhaps, bonnes vacances quand mme...

----------


## Lung

> Pas de vacances pour moi.


Pareil.
 ::piou::

----------


## Alvaten

> Ah mon dieu 3 semaines sans charades comment allons nous faire !!!!!!!!!!


Nhaps  la monopole des charades ?

Sinon en voila une de ma composition.

1. On met les voitures en fin de vie dans mon premier
2. Mon second est un volume dont la forme est aprcie par H. Simpson
3. Mon troisme est une voyelle
4. On fait mon quatrime sur les chevaux 

Mon tout est une fonction non calculable qui porte un nom rigolo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

castor affair :;):

----------


## Lady

bon du coup j'ai pris un cours d'info sur le castor affair des machines de Turing ... j'ai ... a moiti compris.

----------


## giragu03

> bon du coup j'ai pris un cours d'info sur le castor affair des machines de Turing ... j'ai ... a moiti compris.


bon du coup j'ai pris un cours d'info sur le castor affair des machines de Turing ... j'ai ... rien compris. Mais je le vis bien...

----------


## illight

Ben dis donc, vous avez tous dsert  ::calim2:: 

Tiens ma fille a fait ces 3 premiers pas ce week-end  ::P:  le dbut de l'aventure pour elle  ::mrgreen::  il me tardait, mais en fait pas tant que a. 
Parce que vu comment a donne  4 pattes, j'imagine pas quand elle marchera  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, je connaissait pas le castor affair, j'ai commenc  lire, mais j'ai arrt  la 3e ligne  ::aie::  a devenait trop complexe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Razorflak

Achte lui un casque, c'est se que mes parent on fait pour moi. ::ccool:: 
Mais au final sa ma pas empch de m'ouvrir le menton dans le coin de la chemine  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Achte lui un casque, c'est se que mes parent on fait pour moi.
> Mais au final sa ma pas empch de m'ouvrir le menton dans le coin de la chemine


C'est que ton casque n'tait pas adapt.

Avec un comme a, a ne devrait pas arriver  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Ben dis donc, vous avez tous dsert


Non, mais tant pass trois fois avant que tu ne rpondes, je n'allais quand mme pas me rpondre  moi-mme... On est encore loin du 8000 (a allait faire un peu spam quand mme  ::roll:: ).

Pour ta fille, le casque intgral, ce n'est pas mal. Mais il faut aussi qu'il ait une visire, sinon elle pourrait encore se faire mal avec les parties non protges.

----------


## Alvaten

A l'poque des cours j'avais bien compris le castor affair, mais je ne pourait pas vous le rexepliqu  ::aie:: 

Ce que je me souviens c'est que la fonction croit tellement vite que son rsulat estim devient rapidement plus lev que le nombre d'atome prsent dans l'univers  :8O:

----------


## Lung

> A l'poque des cours j'avais bien compris le castor affair, mais je ne pourait pas vous le r-expliquer


Ca sert  quoi ?

----------


## giragu03

> Ca sert  quoi ?


 faire des barrages  ::pastaper:: 
Sinon, je n'ai pas compris grand-chose  ce que j'ai pu lire... Et je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu parler de a en cours.

----------


## Lady

Ca sert a savoir quelle machine de Turing fait le plus de 1 avec un nombre d'tat fini .... Mais je ne suis pas sure que rsoudre le problme puisse changer la face du monde donc notre ignorance n'est pas mortel ...

Clap clap pour les premier pas !!! maintenant mme les dessus de table ne sont pas sure : attention aux couteaux !!!

----------


## illight

J'ai l'impression qu'elle a la tete dure, avec les coups de boules aux portes qu'elle met, a la fait rire  ::mrgreen::  je pense pas que j'aurai besoin pas de casque du coup  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Razorflak

T'es sur qu'elle a pas t crois avec un pachycephalosaurus ?  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai l'impression qu'elle a la tete dure, avec les coups de boules aux portes qu'elle met, a la fait rire  je pense pas que j'aurai besoin pas de casque du coup


les marques qu'elle laisse sur la porte a fait des souvenirs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

Plus de charade, plus de Rothen, et c'est la mort du sujet  ::cry:: 
Rothen, o es-tu ? Reviens vite nous voir !

Allez une petite charade (chanson) :



> Mon premier peut tre de Savoie
> Mon deuxime est bavard
> La rivire coule dans mon troisime
> Mon quatrime doubl chante tout doucement
> Mon tout est un titre ayant gagn l'Eurovision

----------


## lper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYxRIujyKgg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYxRIujyKgg[/ame]
Comme je suis de la Yote, c'tait facile... :;):

----------


## giragu03

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYxRIujyKgg
> Comme je suis de la Yote, c'tait facile...


 ::ccool:: 
C'est a... Je pensais avoir fait un petit peu plus compliqu que l'autre fois, mais au final a a t trouv aussi vite.

----------


## illight

Rothen doit tre en train de faire la tourne des marchs de Nol  ::mrgreen::  et de vin chaud  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Rothen doit tre en train de faire la tourne des marchs de Nol  et de vin chaud


J'espre que c'est a.

Alors une petite charade nocturne, toujours chanson :



> Mon premier peut tuer un chasseur
> Mon second est un Saint connu pour ses lettres
> Blaise est  mon troisime
> Mon tout est une chanson de marins


En esprant que ce soit un petit peu plus dur que pour les prcdentes que j'ai postes (Lady d'Arbanville et Tom Pillibi ont t trouves bien trop vite  mon got).

----------


## sevyc64

Lapin-Paul-aise  ::aie:: 
Si les 2 premiers sont bon, j'ai du mal avec le 3me.

----------


## AdmChiMay

> j'ai du mal avec le 3me


Ben, _ l'aise Blaise_ !
M'enfin
Sans oublier _Cool Raoul_, _Relax Max_, etc Oh pure a date du collge, y a ouais bon, un certain temps.

Bon, pour une fois que je trouvais rapidement... Mais pas  la bonne heure de connexion

----------


## giragu03

Bon, mme en nocturne, mes charades sont voues  ne pas tenir plus d'un quart d'heure...

Bravo, Sevyc64. Quand je pense qu'au dpart je voulais faire encore plus simple en donnant plus d'indices avec le tout ("Mon tout est une chanson crite et interprte par le grand-pre d'un membre du groupe Soldat Louis") et ventuellement donner une poque (grand tube de la fin des annes 90... je veux dire des annes 1890).

AdmChiMay, c'est exactement a. Il y a l'expression qui date, mais il y a aussi une chanson (probablement pas bien plus jeune que l'expression  ::aie:: ) : http://www.jedessine.com/c_18110/vid...ues/cool-raoul

Petite remarque culture-confiture... Il n'y a pas de falaise  Paimpol (et pourtant la chanson dit "J'aime Paimpol et sa falaise, son glise et son grand pardon"...).

Il n'est pas facile de trouver des vidos d'une version de Thodore Botrel, donc en voici une avec une interprte plutt surprenante : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXdHmdaDxzw"]1895 - La Paimpolaise - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## illight

> Bon, mme en nocturne, mes charades sont voues  ne pas tenir plus d'un quart d'heure...


Va falloir que tu les complexifie (a se dit a ?) un peu  ::mrgreen:: 

Je vais essayer d'en faire, dans le mme genre que Nhaps  ::mrgreen::  

*Dans la ville de mon premier, o mon second n'est pas de son pays, on doit srement faire mon troisime au vu du temps, et encore plus souhaiter mon tout, mais en franais s'il vous plait !*

Vous trouverez jamais mouhaha  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Bravo, Sevyc64. Quand je pense qu'au dpart je voulais faire encore plus simple en donnant plus d'indices avec le tout ("Mon tout est une chanson crite et interprte par le grand-pre d'un membre du groupe Soldat Louis") et ventuellement donner une poque (grand tube de la fin des annes 90... je veux dire des annes 1890).


Heuu, prsent comme a, je n'aurais jamais trouv

Au dpart, j'tais parti avec Saint-Exupery, parce que, concernant un saint qui crit des lettres, c'est probablement le plus connu. Bien sur a donnait rien.
Concernant Paul, je sais pas comment a m'est revenu. Un cur a d passer par l et me fou** un coup de pied au c**. Pourtant, pour ce que je les aime les curs  ::aie::

----------


## gueulederack

::fleche:: Bonne anne ? (Bonn Ane nait)

je tente le n'imps

----------


## Alvaten

Allez dbut des vacances de nol pour moi, comme je ne vais surement pas repasser d'ici janvier (sauf peut tre pour voir les rsultats du concour de smileys  ::aie:: ) je vous souhaite de bonnes ftes de fin d'anne !

Bon et maintenant, apro !

----------


## gueulederack

::fleche::  Bon aptit ? (Bonn Happer Tea)

n'imps n2

----------


## illight

> Bonne anne ? (Bonn Ane nait)
> 
> je tente le n'imps


Non c'est pas a, mais tu n'est pas loin  :;):

----------


## illight

> Bon aptit ? (Bonn Happer Tea)
> 
> n'imps n2



Non plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

::fleche::  Bonnes Vacances (Bonn Vacant ce...)

 chaque fois il faut que je galre sur une des conditions

Je vais allez programmer une application qui rsout les charades

----------


## Auteur

Ca ne serait pas plus simple compliqu que vous partiez d'un mot ou d'une expression et vous reconstruisiez la charade ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 




> Rothen a dj commenc les ftes de fin d'anne, on la voit plus


Euh oui , dsole , j'ai vraiment t over booke  ::?:  merci  toi de penser  moi  ::zoubi:: 




> D'accord avec toi, Auteur. Elle nous manque. Mais j'imagine qu'elle court les marchs de Nol pour vendre ses crations


oui ..j'en ai fait plusieurs ..faut bien que je travaille un peu de temps en temps  ::mouarf::  ..en plus c'tait super sympa  ::ccool:: 




> Rothen, o es-tu ? Reviens vite nous voir !


ah c'est gentil .. ::zoubi::  ..l je devrais avoir plus le temps ..je vais revenir avec plaisir sur le sujet  :;): 




> Rothen doit tre en train de faire la tourne des marchs de Nol  et de vin chaud


oui ,  j'ai fait aussi ..je rentre juste des marchs de Nol de la route du vin  



bon ..vu l'endroit ,ca vous tonnera pas ,  l c'tait pas pour travailler ..juste pour le plaisir  ::mouarf:: 

sinon dans le journal ce matin pour ceux qui aiment les animaux et qui croient aux miracles de Nol 


lui s'en est sorti sans squelles ...et la voiture sans pare choc ..mais trop bien non ?

----------


## illight

tiens c'est rigolo a  :8O:  je savais pas qu'un chien rentrait la dedans  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Ca ne serait pas plus simple compliqu que vous partiez d'un mot ou d'une expression et vous reconstruisiez la charade ?


Bein a c'est que je fais pour te pondre une charade qui donne maroufler ou un titre de chanson... Ce n'est pas trs compliqu  faire, le plus dur c'est d'arriver  un niveau ni trop simple, ni trop compliqu... Et pour a, je ne suis pas au point  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Attention, il y a Nhaps qui nous espionne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Attention, il y a Nhaps qui nous espionne


Genre il n'a pas le temps d'crire des charades, mais il a le temps d'aller sur Dveloppez...

En tous cas, heureux d'avoir retrouv Rothen parmi nous ! Le chien de l'article est un sacr veinard !

----------


## illight

> Genre il n'a pas le temps d'crire des charades, mais il a le temps d'aller sur Dveloppez...



Je crois qu'il avait prvenu qu'il passerait parfois en coup de vent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Je crois qu'il avait prvenu qu'il passerait parfois en coup de vent


Arrte de lui chercher des excuses !

----------


## gueulederack

et sinon il n'y a que moi qui joue ? ^^ Peut-etre ma chance de gagner  ::D: 

 ::fleche::  Bonn-(ville allemande)Anne(Franck ou de Bretagne)Haie(110,400m)

persvere dans le n'imps

----------


## illight

Je sais pas  ::mrgreen::  mais en tout cas, c'est pas a  ::mrgreen:: 

Tu as le premier c'est dj pas mal.

Vous voulez un indice pour le second ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

je crois avoir trouv

-->Bon anniversaire !!!

----------


## illight

Non  ::mrgreen:: 

Allez, je vous donne un indice pour le 2e : c'est un fromage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

arf je m'y connais pas en fromage  ::oops::

----------


## gueulederack

--> Bon Bricolage ? (Brie-collage)

----------


## illight

encore loup  ::mrgreen:: 

PS : tu as jusqu' 17h30, aprs je pars et je ne reviens que lundi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

franchement dsol, mais je sche. Je donne ma langue au chat  ::lol::

----------


## Miistik

-> Bonhomme de neige

----------


## illight

Non plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

rhaa j'ai honte LOL

----------


## Nhaps

Je passe en coup de vent juste pour voir si les rsultats des smiley d'or ont t affichs.

Et en passant je vous lis  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> encore loup 
> 
> PS : tu as jusqu' 17h30, aprs je pars et je ne reviens que lundi


Strictement aucune ide...

----------


## illight

indice supplmentaire pour le second : c'est un fromage grec  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs, j'avoue que le dernier est effectivement un peu tordu  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> indice supplmentaire pour le second : c'est un fromage grec 
> 
> Aprs, j'avoue que le dernier est effectivement un peu tordu


Bonn - feta - vouhh (parce qu'on a froid) -> Bonnes ftes  vous ::aie:: 
Si c'est a, c'est tordu... Parce qu'avec 11 ce matin, je n'ai pas froid.

----------


## gueulederack

j'ai toujours pas trouv  ::(:

----------


## gueulederack

==> Bonne ftes  tous (Bonn-Fta-Tousse)

----------


## illight

Ah bah enfin  ::mrgreen::  bravo  ::ccool::

----------


## gueulederack

Oh yeah, heureusement que les spcialistes de charades soient absents, je ne pese pas que j'aurais trouv en premier  ::D:

----------


## illight

Pourtant, Guillaume tait l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

Une autre, une autre, une autre !!!

----------


## giragu03

> Pourtant, Guillaume tait l


Oui, mais dj celles de Nhaps sont limite trop tordues... Mais alors les tiennes...
Regarde, quand j'en cris une, elle ne dure pas plus d'un quart d'heure (mme de nuit...). Il n'y a que celle qui tait rserve  Auteur qui a dur plus longtemps (et encore, c'est parce qu'il n'y avait que Auteur qui jouait...).




> Mon premier transpire
> Mon deuxime se fait avant de ranger du linge (en gnral... l'tudiant de base ne le fait pas forcment )
> Mon troisime sert aux vaches pour chasser les mouches
> Mon quatrime gratte la tte
> Mon cinquime est un poisson
> Mon sixime est un nombre
> Mon septime se dplace sans vraiment savoir o il va
> Mon huitime est Dieu pour une religion
> On peut faire l'amour  mon neuvime
> ...


Rendez-vous dans un quart d'heure... au plus tard.

----------


## illight

Le problme est que si tu ne rpond pas avant ce soir si j'en poste une, tu n'aura la rponse que le...30 dcembre  ::mrgreen::  quand je reviens (faut que je me remette de l'orgie de bouffe que je vais avoir pendant 3 jours  ::aie:: )

----------


## illight

> Regarde, quand j'en cris une, elle ne dure pas plus d'un quart d'heure (mme de nuit...). Il n'y a que celle qui tait rserve  Auteur qui a dur plus longtemps (et encore, c'est parce qu'il n'y avait que Auteur qui jouait...).
> Rendez-vous dans un quart d'heure... au plus tard.


Je te rassure, avec moi tu n'aura pas de succs avec la musique  ::mouarf::  je suis une grosse quiche  ::mrgreen:: 

mais je vais quand mme chercher  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Bon, on voit ceux qui bossent... ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uXei215978"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uXei215978[/ame]
(mdr pour le clin d'oeil  Niagara  la neuf)

----------


## Razorflak

Les seuls guitaristes connu que je connais sont trangers, et j'ai du mal  retranscrire les indices pour que sa donne quelque de cohrent chose en anglais ou autre langue  ::mouarf:: 

EDIT: je viens de voir la rponse. Pas pens  a  ::P:

----------


## gueulederack

j'ai cherch, j'ai pas trouv. Bien jou pour la rponse !
PS: c'est la vielle de la veille de noel, donc motivation au boulot = 0

----------


## illight

Guillaume, ta charade a tenu plus d'un quart d'heure => 18 minutes  ::aie::

----------


## lper

*Mon premier n'est pas mieux tandis que mon second est en retard en buvant son troisieme alors que mon petit quatrime dansait et mon cinquime vendait en ligne.*
 trouver cette *clbre trilogie* que vous allez peut-tre voir pendant les ftes ?

----------


## giragu03

> Bon, on voit ceux qui bossent...


Tu veux dire ceux qui ont le temps de rpondre  des charades...  ::aie:: 



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uXei215978
> (mdr pour le clin d'oeil  Niagara  la neuf)


 ::ccool:: 
Je n'tais pas trop inspir pour la 9,  vrai dire... Donc du coup, dans ce genre de cas, on fait appel  une autre chanson  ::): 

Illight, j'ai vu a  ::yaisse::

----------


## gueulederack

==> Pirates des carabes ? (Pire-hte-dca-rat-eBay)

----------


## lper

@gueulederack ::ccool:: 
14 mn !  :8O:

----------


## gueulederack

hh, grosse progression par rapport  ma premire charade  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> @gueulederack
> 14 mn !


Bienvenu dans le club trs-select de ceux qui pondent des charades rsolues en moins d'un quart d'heure  ::lol::

----------


## lper

> Bienvenu dans le club trs-select de ceux qui pondent des charades rsolues en moins d'un quart d'heure


Comme en cuisine, faut plus de temps  prparer... ::salive::

----------


## gueulederack

Allez, je vais m'y essayer.

mon premier est une monnaie, mon second est un pronom relatif simple, mon troisime se boit sans modrations pendant les ftes et mon 4me est un nombre. Mon tout est un chanteur  succs auprs de ces dames

----------


## illight

Une charade de ma rgion  ::mrgreen:: 

Mon premier est sous les canards.
La vinification se fait dans mon second.
Mon troisime est un nombre.
Mon quatrime est la moiti d'un robot.
Mon cinquime est une lettre de l'alphabet.
Mon tout est illumin  ::mrgreen:: 


Top chrono  ::aie::

----------


## gueulederack

@Ilight ==> March de nol (mare-chai-2-no(de nono le robot)-L)

----------


## Auteur

bienvenue sur www.charades.developpez.com  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

J'avoue, c'est ma nouvelle passion  ::D:

----------


## illight

6 minutes  ::mrgreen::  c'est moi qui a gagn ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Mon tout est illumin


Nhaps, Illight, Lper, Giragu03 (bref un mec qui pond des charades sur Dveloppez...)

Auteur, la redirection ne marche pas (encore) chez moi...  ::aie:: 




> Mon premier est une chanson de Shakira
> Mon deuxime est une chanson de Didier Barbelivien
> Le paradis mon troisime est une chanson de Michel Berger
> Mon tout est une chanson interprte par Tino Rossi, Jean Sablon, Jacqueline Franois, Frank Michael et Dalida (Entre autres... Il y en a tellement...)

----------


## gueulederack

==> Petit papa noel ?

----------


## giragu03

> Allez, je vais m'y essayer.
> 
> mon premier est une monnaie, mon second est un pronom relatif simple, mon troisime se boit sans modrations pendant les ftes et mon 4me est un nombre. Mon tout est un chanteur  succs auprs de ces dames


Je ne l'avais pas vue...
Frank Michael





> ==>


Y a de l'ide, mais ce n'est pas celle-ci... Il faudrait que tu me donnes le dtail par lment  ::aie::

----------


## gueulederack

ah, y'en a un qui ragit enfin !  ::ccool::

----------


## gueulederack

la solution de guigar03 de ma charade n'est pas bonne non plus

----------


## giragu03

> la solution de guigar03 de ma charade n'est pas bonne non plus


Francky Vincent
a colle mieux avec les lments  ::aie::

----------


## gueulederack

Oui mais ta solution n'est pas bonne ^^

----------


## gueulederack

oui c'est bien a, ta 2me solution  est la bonne

----------


## giragu03

> oui c'est bien a, ta 2me solution  est la bonne


Oui parce que la premire, je me suis arrt aux deux premiers lments et au tout (donc aprs a ne collait pas  ::aie:: ).

EDIT :
Ma charade a t poste  16h27, vais-je battre mes 18 minutes ? Il semblerait que oui  ::):  (pourtant je pensais que ce serait super facile...)

----------


## gueulederack

bah elle est pas facile, barbelivien, berger et shakira ne sont pas dans ma playlist habituel

----------


## giragu03

Francky Vincent n'est pas dans la mienne  :;):  (et Shakira non plus d'ailleurs...)
Le tout est une chanson de Nol... Et aussi le titre d'un film.

----------


## sevyc64

giragu03> entre le paradis de Berger et une chanson chant par Rossi, Sablon, Dalida ... c'est probablement Le Nol Blanc, mais je vois pas le rapport avec (la belle) Shakira (domage chui pas footballeur) et Barbelivien

----------


## giragu03

> giragu03> entre le paradis de Berger et une chanson chant par Rossi, Sablon, Dalida ... c'est probablement Le Nol Blanc, mais je vois pas le rapport avec (la belle) Shakira (domage chui pas footballeur) et Barbelivien


C'est a...
No - Elle - (Le paradis) blanc

----------


## gueulederack

Francky Vincent ne fait pas partie de ma playlist non plus, je te rassure  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Pour ceux qui n'en ont pas 



quelqu'un sait o il se trouve ??

en tous cas il est impressionnant  :8O:

----------


## giragu03

> Pour ceux qui n'en ont pas 
> 
> 
> 
> quelqu'un sait o il se trouve ??
> 
> en tous cas il est impressionnant


Galeries Lafayette Haussmann ?
Merci aux coordonnes GPS  ::aie:: 




> Francky Vincent ne fait pas partie de ma playlist non plus, je te rassure


Assume...  ::mouarf:: 

Demain, je suis en congs imposs donc il est peu probable que je passe (encore que pour poster des charades...). Donc, si je ne repasse pas par l, je vous souhaite  toutes et tous un joyeux Nol.

----------


## rothen

> Galeries Lafayette Haussmann ?
> Merci aux coordonnes GPS 
> 
>  .


Ah ben ..si tu triches ..tu peux que trouver  ::mouarf:: 

bon Nol  toi aussi

----------


## giragu03

> Ah ben ..si tu triches ..tu peux que trouver 
> 
> bon Nol  toi aussi


D'abord, je ne triche pas, je ne fais qu'exploiter la totalit des informations que tu nous fournis  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkb0pLflJpc"]Jean Sablon - Nol Blanc - YouTube[/ame]

Une charade (je pense qu'elle ne va pas durer longtemps s'il y a un petit peu de monde qui passe ici...)



> Mon premier est mien
> Mon deuxime n'est pas laid
> Mon troisime est sien
> Mon quatrime est un arbre
> Et mon tout est un chant de Nol classique parmi les classiques

----------


## gueulederack

==> Mon beau sapin (mon-beau-sa-pin)

----------


## giragu03

> ==>


 ::ccool:: 
C'est a (bon en mme temps, je ne pense pas qu'elle tait trs complique  :;): )

----------


## Nhaps

Joyeux Nol  tous, j'espere que vous allez tre gat, mais pas trop  ::):

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous,
Je ne sais pas qui travaille aujourd'hui... Mais sur la route, c'tait dsert (une dizaine de voitures devant moi lors de la jonction A42-A46-Rocade est et une circulation fluide alors que d'habitude c'est bien charg et ralenti, voire bouchonn, mme  6h50...). Je n'avais jamais vu a (c'est une bonne chose, si seulement a pouvait tre tous les jours comme a...).
Bonne journe  tous. Bonnes vacances  ceux qui le sont et qui liraient ce message, bon courage  ceux qui travaillent.

----------


## Lung

> Bonjour  tous,
> Je ne sais pas qui travaille aujourd'hui... Mais sur la route, c'tait dsert (une dizaine de voitures devant moi lors de la jonction A42-A46-Rocade est et une circulation fluide alors que d'habitude c'est bien charg et ralenti, voire bouchonn, mme  6h50...). Je n'avais jamais vu a (c'est une bonne chose, si seulement a pouvait tre tous les jours comme a...).
> Bonne journe  tous. Bonnes vacances  ceux qui le sont et qui liraient ce message, bon courage  ceux qui travaillent.


+1
C'tait assez calme pour moi aussi.

----------


## Razorflak

Idem, pas un chat sur la route et on est 5 au bureau au lieux de 21  ::mouarf::

----------


## gueulederack

pareillement, on est pas nombreux au bureau, mais je suis malade

----------


## rothen

Chez nous c'est fri ...donc je peux encore vous souhaiter un 


 tous 

et courage  la petite poigne qui n'a pas de chance et qui bosse aujourd'hui  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Chez nous c'est fri ...donc je peux encore vous souhaiter un 
> 
> 
>  tous 
> 
> et courage  la petite poigne qui n'a pas de chance et qui bosse aujourd'hui


C'est trs bien de bosser aujourd'hui. Il n'y a (presque) personne pour nous embter (chez nous on est une petite dizaine sur les presque 30 habituels)... La difficult risque d'tre de trouver un resto o casser la crote  midi.
Et puis, mme si c'est fri chez vous, ce n'est plus Nol, c'est la Saint-tienne, il ne faut pas tout mlanger  ::):  Enfin, joyeux Nol quand mme  :;): .
Petite ddicace  gueulederack  :;):  (je n'ai pas pu vrifier que le son correspondait et tait  peu prt potable... mais la tentation tait trop grande  ::mouarf:: )
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isCJAxWtreY"]Je suis malade  Serge Lama - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Lung

::zzz::   ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> 


Reprends l'anne passe  la mme poque, j'ai pass 3 jours  diter le mme message parce que personne ne rpondait...
D'ailleurs, je suis pass plusieurs fois dans la matine, mais je n'allais quand mme pas me rpondre  moi-mme. Je ne suis pas encore schizophrne, nous sommes formels  ce sujet !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

De toute faon, a devrait tre interdit de travailler pendant cette priode.
 ::pleure::

----------


## giragu03

> De toute faon, a devrait tre interdit de travailler pendant cette priode.


Bah, pour tre franc, je prfre bosser maintenant et avoir des congs ensuite quand les autres bosseront (point de vue de clibataire, sans enfants, sans neveux, sans filleuls...).
On circule mieux (et dans l'agglomration Lyonnaise, ce n'est pas dsagrable du tout), il n'y a pas de clients qui ont des problmes urgents  rsoudre, il n'y a pas de chef, il n'y a personne pour t'embter... Bref, le rve pour un misanthrope  ::D:  Et par dessus le march, il y a encore quelques restos ouverts dans le coin, donc il n'y a mme pas besoin de faire/acheter des sandwichs...

Bon allez, une petite charade chanson :



> Mon premier est une lettre de l'alphabet
> Mon deuxime se fte ces jours-ci
> On peut chasser  mon troisime et  cri
> Mon quatrime est un poisson
> Mon cinquime est une lettre de l'alphabet
> On peut partir  tir mon sixime
> Mon tout est slow aux paroles plutt oses...

----------


## Lung

> On circule mieux (et dans l'agglomration Lyonnaise, ce n'est pas dsagrable du tout)


Pour moi, il y a bien plus de monde sur les routes que je n'aurais cru.




> il n'y a pas de chef, il n'y a personne pour t'embter...


Hlas, si.   ::roll:: 
(gros soupir)




> il y a encore quelques restos ouverts dans le coin, donc il n'y a mme pas besoin de faire/acheter des sandwichs...


Mme pour les sandwichs, c'est plus compliqu.
 ::triste::

----------


## giragu03

> Pour moi, il y a bien plus de monde sur les routes que je n'aurais cru.


Tous les Lyonnais sont en vacances chez toi ? Parce que franchement hier et aujourd'hui, j'ai gagn 10 minutes sur le trajet aller (et pour le retour, j'ai mis autant de temps hier en passant par la dpartementale et toutes les agglos que ce que je mets en temps normal par autoroute... alors que normalement la dpartementale, je mets facilement une demi-heure de plus).



> Hlas, si.  
> (gros soupir)


 ::calin:: 



> Mme pour les sandwichs, c'est plus compliqu.


 ce point  :8O: 
Tu bosses perdu au milieu d'une fort ?
Dans le coin o je suis sur les 5 restos, il y en a 3 ouverts et toutes les boulangeries sont ouvertes...

----------


## Lung

> Tous les Lyonnais sont en vacances chez toi ?


Qu'ils rentrent chez-eux !   ::furieux::   :;): 




> ce point 
> Tu bosses perdu au milieu d'une fort ?
> Dans le coin o je suis sur les 5 restos, il y en a 3 ouverts et toutes les boulangeries sont ouvertes...


Bah non. Mais, il y a des boulangeries de fermes, et les distributeurs de sandwichs de l'usine sont pas rapprovisionns.

----------


## giragu03

> Qu'ils rentrent chez-eux !


Pourquoi ? Ils ne me manquent pas...  ::mouarf:: 



> Bah non. Mais, il y a des boulangeries de fermes, et les distributeurs de sandwichs de l'usine sont pas rapprovisionns.


C'est surprenant que vers chez toi elles ferment alors que, que ce soit  Lyon ou dans mon village ( 80km de Lyon), les boulangeries font des ouvertures exceptionnelles leur jour de fermeture habituelle.

----------


## sevyc64

> Bah, pour tre franc, je prfre bosser maintenant et avoir des congs ensuite quand les autres bosseront (point de vue de clibataire, sans enfants, sans neveux, sans filleuls...).
> On circule mieux (et dans l'agglomration Lyonnaise, ce n'est pas dsagrable du tout), il n'y a pas de clients qui ont des problmes urgents  rsoudre, il n'y a pas de chef, il n'y a personne pour t'embter...


L'idal est d'tre au boulot quand les chefs et les clients sont en vacances, et de partir juste quand ils reviennent. Quand je peux je fais comme a, surtout en t, en se dbrouillant bien on arrive  avoir un mois 1/2 tranquille. Faut prendre les congs aprs le 15 aout, soit la 3me, soit la dernire semaine d'aout suivant les annes.
L pour nol, l'idal aurait t de prendre une semaine  partir du 6/01, c'est le jour ou tout le monde va revenir, et en plus le 8 c'est le dbut des soldes !

----------


## Lung

Pour pouvoir faire a, il faut pouvoir disposer librement de ses congs (moi, ils ne m'appartiennent pas).
 ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> L'idal est d'tre au boulot quand les chefs et les clients sont en vacances, et de partir juste quand ils reviennent. Quand je peux je fais comme a, surtout en t, en se dbrouillant bien on arrive  avoir un mois 1/2 tranquille. Faut prendre les congs aprs le 15 aout, soit la 3me, soit la dernire semaine d'aout suivant les annes.
> L pour nol, l'idal aurait t de prendre une semaine  partir du 6/01, c'est le jour ou tout le monde va revenir, et en plus le 8 c'est le dbut des soldes !


Selon ce que je prvois, l't je fais  peu prs a (en gnral, j'ai une semaine en commun avec les clients et les chefs parce que j'ai des trucs prvus vers le 15 aot). Ce n'est mme pas l'absence/prsence des chefs qui m'importe le plus, c'est surtout le fait qu'il y ait peu de monde (et dans un open-space de 12 personnes sans aucune cloison ni moyen de s'isoler un peu du bruit, n'tre que 3 ou 4 c'est super agrable) et de ne pas avoir  travailler sous pression (les clients tant en vacances, il n'y a pas de demande pour la veille).
Sevyc64, pas les soldes ! En bon misanthrope, je ne vais pas aller courir les magasins bonds...
Lung, je compatis... Je n'aimerais vraiment pas avoir mes congs imposs.

----------


## illight

L't il faut partir en septembre : tous les touristes sont revenus de leurs vacances, et toi tu es tranquille  ::mrgreen:: 

Coucou au fait  ::mrgreen:: 


j'espre que vous avez tous pass un bon rveillon, et pas trop mang  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> L't il faut partir en septembre : tous les touristes sont revenus de leurs vacances, et toi tu es tranquille


C'est l'idal si tu n'as pas envie de faire des trucs particuliers (genre, je vais rgulirement  un son et lumire, c'est au mois d'aot, donc si je veux y aller, il faut que je sois en vacances  ce moment-l... En gnral, je cale ma premire semaine de vacances sur la date du son et lumire, ce qui fait que je passe une semaine en mme temps que beaucoup de monde et deux semaines o beaucoup reprennent...).



> Coucou au fait


Bon retour parmi nous.



> j'espre que vous avez tous pass un bon rveillon, et pas trop mang


a va, un petit rveillon tranquille en famille et je n'ai pas mang plus que de raison. J'espre que a s'est bien pass pour toi galement.
Il y a une petite charade en attente (et elle a tenu plusieurs jours  ::yaisse::  bon, en mme temps, vu l'affluence de ces derniers jours...)

----------


## illight

Oui, a va a c'est bien pass, pas trop mang non plus vu que j'tais un peu malade (avantage ou inconvnient, je sais pas trop en fait, vu qu'en Alsace on mange pendant 3 jours  ::mrgreen:: ).

Pour ta charade, je l'avais effectivement pas vu, car je croyais qu'elle avait t trouv, mais j'ai confondu avec celle d'avant  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais vu que c'est une chanson, il y a peu de chances que je trouve  ::aie::

----------


## gueulederack

```

```

je l'avais pas vu, j'tais en arret maladie de jeudi apres-midi jusqu' ce matin. Mais bon, ce soir je suis en RTT  ::P: 

j'ai pas encore trouv la rponse

----------


## giragu03

> je l'avais pas vu, j'tais en arret maladie de jeudi apres-midi jusqu' ce matin.


C'est la dinde aux marrons qui n'est pas passe ?

----------


## gueulederack

Non mme pas, j'ai rien fait  Noel, j'tais tout seul chez moi.

----------


## giragu03

> Non mme pas, j'ai rien fait  Noel, j'tais tout seul chez moi.


Si a peut te consoler, le jour de Nol, j'ai dormi tout l'aprs-midi parce que j'tais tout seul aussi...  ::aie:: 
En tous cas, j'espre que tu vas mieux maintenant.

----------


## gueulederack

Oui a va mieux, mais un autre de mes collgue est malade aujourd'hui. On tombe les uns aprs les autres  ::aie:: 

J'arrive pas  trouver la solution de la charade

----------


## illight

Vous auriez du passer Noel ensemble  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

Il faudrait crer un topic, cherche amis dsesprment, ou topic agence matrimoniale.  ::aie:: 

En fait, je viens de changer de rgion (sur Angers depuis le 15 octobre) et vu que je n'avais pas de congs,  bah j'tais bloqu pour noel dans mon petit studio. Ce qui est bien, c'est que j'avais beaucoup  manger.

----------


## gueulederack

==> Oh Etienne (O - Etienne ) aprs je vois pas pour la suite ^^

----------


## illight

J'ai le 3 et le 6, le deuxime a peut tre beaucoup de choses en cette priode, mais a me dit absolument rien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

pareil j'ai le 3 mais a ne va avec rien que je connais

----------


## giragu03

> pareil j'ai le 3 mais a ne va avec rien que je connais


gueulederack ce n'est pas du tout ce que tu as propos...
Les deux lettres sont des consonnes. Et pour le deux, ce n'est pas encore pass (mais c'est d'actualit...)

----------


## illight

C'est le titre d'une chanson ?

Meme en cherchant sur le net, je trouve pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> C'est le titre d'une chanson ?


Oui, c'est une chanson de 1975 d'un groupe. Cette chanson a failli ne jamais sortir car la chanteuse du groupe ne chantait pas assez sur cette chanson d'aprs les producteurs ou je ne sais plus trop qui... Et a reste probablement le plus gros succs dudit groupe.




> Meme en cherchant sur le net, je trouve pas


Si tu comptes trouver la charade sur le net (et sa rponse), tu vas pouvoir chercher un peu, car je vous propose des charades exclusives et indites  ::aie::

----------


## illight

non non je cherche pas la charade, mais des mots la composant, mais je trouve rien  ::aie::

----------


## illight

J'ai encore rv d'elle ?

Si c'est a, je vois pas trop le rapport avec le dernier  :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

> Si c'est a, je vois pas trop le rapport avec le dernier


On peut partir  tire d'aile, peut-tre  :;):

----------


## illight

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression  ::oops:: 

Au dpart, j'tais partir on part  tire-larigot  ::mrgreen::  c'est pour a que je ne trouvais pas  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

Bravo Illight, c'est la bonne rponse  ::): 
Au moins, cette charade aura dur un petit peu de temps et, au passage, cela a permis  certains d'enrichir leur vocabulaire  :;):

----------


## illight

gnagnagna  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> gnagnagna


L'occasion de briller lors du rveillon  ::mouarf::  (tu vas encore pouvoir rpondre  gnagnagna  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## Auteur

> L'occasion de briller lors du rveillon  (tu vas encore pouvoir rpondre  gnagnagna  )


il rpondra surtout gna-hips-gna-gna-hips  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Bonne anne  tous  ::P: 

Et a risque pas de faire hips, sachant que je ne bois pas d'alcool  ::mrgreen:: 

Et toc  ::mrgreen::  et gnagnagna pour l'autre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

Tout d'abord, une bonne et heureuse anne 2014 mes chers confrres.

Pas de nouvelle charade aujourd'hui ?

----------


## rothen



----------


## sevyc64

Ah a y est,  travers les cadavres de bouteilles de champagne, elle a russi  se frayer un chemin vers la lumire  ::mrgreen:: 

Bonne anne  toi aussi et  tout le monde

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::mouarf2:: 

merci Yves  ::zoubi:: 

c'est vrai que a n'a pas t facile  ::fou:: 

et l on attaque les galettes   ...ca promet aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> et l on attaque les galettes   ...ca promet aussi


Attention !  Gnralement, il y a un os dedans.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

Bonne anne  tous.  :;):

----------


## lper

Bonne anne  tous,

venez skier, un ange veillera sur vous. :;):

----------


## Aniki

> Bonne anne  tous,
> 
> venez skier, un ange veillera sur vous.


Va dire a  Michael Schumacher...  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

BONNE ANNE !!!!
BONNE SANT !!!! 
MEILLEUR VUX !!!!!

 ::lahola::

----------


## Lung

Je suis tomb sur un lien qui montre l'importance de l'orthographe :
http://lefranponais.fr/?p=281

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Je suis tomb sur un lien qui montre l'importance de l'orthographe :
> http://lefranponais.fr/?p=281


La base !  ::whistle::

----------


## lper

> Va dire a  Michael Schumacher...


Too late. ::(:

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

j'espre que vous avez bien commenc l'anne  :;): 

alors vous avez pris quoi comme bonnes rsolutions cette anne ??  ::roll:: 





> Va dire a  Michael Schumacher...





> Too late.


pas forcment ....pour l'instant il est toujours en vie  ...c'est que son ange gardien l'a bien protg non ?  :;):

----------


## lper

> coucou les tous !


Coucou  ::zoubi:: 



> pas forcment ....pour l'instant il est toujours en vie  ...c'est que son ange gardien l'a bien protg non ?


ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il tait trop tard pour prvenir de ce qui s'est pass, une grande part de malchance en tout cas. ::(: 
Je skie souvent hors piste et mme sur les rochers des fois car quand il y a de la poudreuse, on ne voit pas trop mais on le sent bien, donc a fait rflchir pour l'avenir pour l'achat au moins d'un casque, ma fille a dj le sien. ::?:

----------


## Lady

Hello


BONNE ANNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  !!

Me voil de retour aprs de grosse vacances o imaginez vous j'ai parfois fait 3 jours de suite sans toucher un pc !!!

----------


## illight

> coucou les tous !
> 
> j'espre que vous avez bien commenc l'anne 
> 
> alors vous avez pris quoi comme bonnes rsolutions cette anne ??


Je prend jamais de rsolutions, de toute faon on les tiens jamais  ::mrgreen:: 




> Coucou 
> 
> ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il tait trop tard pour prvenir de ce qui s'est pass, une grande part de malchance en tout cas.
> Je skie souvent hors piste et mme sur les rochers des fois car quand il y a de la poudreuse, on ne voit pas trop mais on le sent bien, donc a fait rflchir pour l'avenir pour l'achat au moins d'un casque, ma fille a dj le sien.


Oui enfin  priori, il avait un casque, et il allait pas trs vite (20 km/h si j'ai bien compris ??). C'est quand mme trange que si lentement, a ait autant de consquences..




> Me voil de retour aprs de grosse vacances o imaginez vous j'ai parfois fait 3 jours de suite sans toucher un pc !!!


T'avais pas d'ordi  proximit en fait, ou alors tu pouvais plus bouger aprs les repas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Me voil de retour aprs de grosse vacances o imaginez vous j'ai parfois fait 3 jours de suite sans toucher un pc !!!


Pour ma part une semaine sans PC et donc sans jouer.

Je m'en suis toujours pas remis, et j'essaye de rattraper le temps perdu.  ::mouarf:: 




> alors vous avez pris quoi comme bonnes rsolutions cette anne ??


Depenser moins de sous dans les JV.
et passer diamant..




> Je prend jamais de rsolutions, de toute faon on les tiens jamais


Pareil ^^

----------


## lper

> et passer diamant..


Moi je suis pass 90... ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

Nhaps, quand tu dis passer diamant c'est  League of legends ou starcraft II ? Moi je joue  League  ::P:

----------


## rothen

Je me demandais ce que c'tait votre truc passer diamant ..et 90  :8O: 

les 2 ont rapport avec un niveau de jeu ??

Pour Schumi effectivement il avait un casque ..mais 20 km/h avec les dgts au casque j'ai plus de mal  croire ...ou alors il est vraiment trs trs mal tomb ...en tous cas c'est dingue , avec tous les risques pris en formule 1 qu'il soit amoch comme a au ski , vraiment pas de chance   ::calim2:: 

j'espre bien sur qu'il s'en sortira , c'est un battant  :;):

----------


## Razorflak

> Nhaps, quand tu dis passer diamant c'est  League of legends ou starcraft II ? Moi je joue  League


J'y joue galement, faudrait faire une team Developpez.Charade.com avec Nhaps en capitaine  ::lol::

----------


## gueulederack

J'ai jamais t au-dela de bronze I (le gros noob quoi), mais je joue que support alors je dpend vachement des autres

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour Schumi effectivement il avait un casque ..mais 20 km/h avec les dgts au casque j'ai plus de mal  croire ...ou alors il est vraiment trs trs mal tomb ...en tous cas c'est dingue , avec tous les risques pris en formule 1 qu'il soit amoch comme a au ski , vraiment pas de chance


Il s'tait aussi srieusement plant en moto, il y a quelques temps, et il lui restait des squelles srieuses apparemment.

Ici en bas c'est pire : http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...re,1172506.php

----------


## lper

> Ici en bas c'est pire : http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...re,1172506.php


Effectivement. :8O: 

Pour le 90, je parlais de [ame="http://vimeo.com/12106117"]wow[/ame] comme c'est un jeu battlenet, je faisais   :;):

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous. Mes meilleurs vux pour cette anne 2014 et surtout la sant.



> Je me demandais ce que c'tait votre truc passer diamant ..et 90 
> 
> les 2 ont rapport avec un niveau de jeu ??


Je ne connais pas non plus ( Pong, il n'y a pas de niveaux  ::aie:: ... toujours aussi moderne  :;): ), mais visiblement oui.



> Pour Schumi effectivement il avait un casque ..mais 20 km/h avec les dgts au casque j'ai plus de mal  croire ...ou alors il est vraiment trs trs mal tomb ...en tous cas c'est dingue , avec tous les risques pris en formule 1 qu'il soit amoch comme a au ski , vraiment pas de chance


Je m'tais fait exactement la mme remarque. Aprs tout le temps pass en course automobile (F1 et autres...) et un peu de course de moto, ce n'est vraiment pas de chance que ce soit au ski qu'il s'amoche le plus... Aprs, je ne sais pas comment il est tomb, mais d'aprs ce que j'ai pu lire il a "vol" un peu avant de toucher le sol, donc il n'y a pas forcment besoin d'aller vite pour que a fasse mal...



> j'espre bien sur qu'il s'en sortira , c'est un battant


C'est ce que disaient ses proches. Visiblement son tat serait en "lgre amlioration" mais toujours critique.




> Ici en bas c'est pire : http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...re,1172506.php


Le soir de Nol, j'avais peur qu'il m'arrive la mme chose avec une branche (il fallait que je rentre chez moi, ce n'tait que par des petits chemins donc non surveills par les services du conseil gnral et en voyant toutes les petites branches qui volaient, j'apprhendais qu'un arbre un peu sec ou une branche plus grosse subisse le mme sort). Mais effectivement, a doit tre vraiment horrible pour le conducteur...

----------


## Alvaten

> Moi je suis pass 90


Seulement maintenant ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Seulement maintenant ?


Ben j'ai replong y a pas longtemps. ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

Ouais je parlais bien de LoL -> Plat III ( ADC ) actuellement.
J'ai aussi le 90 sur WoW mais j'ai stop, je n'en pouvais plus, j'attends Wildstar  ::aie:: 

Bon pendant la prsaison, je joue  Wakfu et DayZ, mais ca faut pas trop le crier fort.

----------


## illight

> Ici en bas c'est pire : http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...re,1172506.php


C'est horrible  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est horrible


J'avais pas vu en effet...

Comment le mari peut il se remettre de ca ? C'est absolument impossible, je deviendrai fou  mon avis.

----------


## illight

Et en plus elle tait enceinte, presque au terme de sa grossesse...

Par contre, je ne comprend pas comment il n'a pas t bless parce que, d'aprs l'image, le rocher a l'air important.

----------


## Alvaten

Il faut croire que c'tait pas son heure, mais en effet je sais pas comment il va pouvoir aller de l'avant.

----------


## sevyc64

Il n'y a pas que le mari qui va avoir du mal, c'est un vritable traumatisme dans toute la rgion.
Par ici (comme dans toute rgion montagneuse j'imagine) ce risque est vraiment pris trs au srieux. C'est d'autant plus choquant que cet endroit l tait jusqu' maintenant identifi comme ne prsentant aucun risque majeur contrairement  des zones quelques centaines de mtre en amont ou en aval dont plusieurs couloirs d'avalanches

----------


## lper

> Il n'y a pas que le mari qui va avoir du mal, c'est un vritable traumatisme dans toute la rgion.
> Par ici (comme dans toute rgion montagneuse j'imagine) ce risque est vraiment pris trs au srieux. C'est d'autant plus choquant que cet endroit l tait jusqu' maintenant identifi comme ne prsentant aucun risque majeur contrairement  des zones quelques centaines de mtre en amont ou en aval dont plusieurs couloirs d'avalanches


Tu me fous un peu la trouille l, comme tout ceux habitant dans une rgion montagneuse j'imagine.

----------


## illight

Finalement, c'est comme au ski, tu as beau mettre un casque, a protge pas beaucoup... ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Tu me fous un peu la trouille l, comme tout ceux habitant dans une rgion montagneuse j'imagine.


C'est comme pour la route en corniche :

----------


## illight

Avec les inondations qu'ils ont il y a peu, la route ne doit plus tre praticable  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Une petite pour motiver :  :;): 

Mon premier n'est pas solide
Mon second ne reste pas
Mon troisieme est  l'avant du bateau
Mon quatrime dsigne
Mon cinquime rsulte d'une pression de la langue sur le haut du palais  ::aie:: 
Mon tout me fait bien rire

----------


## Nhaps

Gaspart Proust  :8-):

----------


## lper

> Gaspart Proust


 :8O: 

Goinfre !  ::aie::  ::ccool::

----------


## illight

Je vois pas le rapport avec le 4e et le 5e  :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

> Je vois pas le rapport avec le 4e et le 5e


ce (pour le son) et t

Par contre moi j'ai un problme avec mon tout, mais bon, c'est moi.

----------


## illight

Vu qu'on est dans les comiques, je vous en donne un, mais pas sur que vous le connaissez  ::mrgreen:: 

Il y a des poules dans mon premier.
Mon deuxime rflchit.
mon troisime est un dpartement franais.
Mon Tout est donc un comique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Par contre moi j'ai un problme avec mon tout, mais bon, c'est moi.


Pourquoi, il te choque ?
J'admire  les femmes qui vont  son spectacle et qui rigolent.

----------


## Lady

> Pourquoi, il te choque ?
> J'admire  les femmes qui vont  son spectacle et qui rigolent.


Avec cette phrase je vois de qui on parle. Si on est capable de se marrer sur le blagues pourris sur les mecs faut accepter les blagues pourris sur les femmes... Quand je regarde j'hsite entre rigol et faire "ouuuuuhhh" mais en rigolant aussi.

----------


## sevyc64

> Pourquoi, il te choque ?
> J'admire  les femmes qui vont  son spectacle et qui rigolent.


Je trouve pas ses vannes trs volues effectivement, mais javoue que je ne le connais pas vraiment non plus, quand je le vois je change de chaine. Sa tte ne me revient, mais a, il n'y est pour rien.

Les seules fois ou j'ai un peu suivi, c'est au dbut qu'il a remplac Guillon chez Ardisson, et franchement pour essayer de faire du Guillon en beaucoup moins bien et sans le talent de Guillon, je prfre l'original. D'ailleurs, je ne regarde plus lmission d'Ardisson depuis (je ne la regardais effectivement gure que pour la chronique de Guillon)

----------


## lper

> et faire "ouuuuuhhh" mais en rigolant aussi.


Il attend qu'a,  mon avis, il doit avoir un ct sm.  ::mouarf:: 




> Je suis un cartsien dsabus: Je pense donc je suis mais je m'en fou


@Yves : moi non plus je ne le trouve pas trs drle sur Canal, mais en spectacle a vaut le dtour, enfin faut aimer l'humour cynique.

----------


## Nhaps

Faut qu'il fasse gaffe alors, sinon le gouvernement va fermer toutes ces reprsentations.

----------


## lper

> Faut qu'il fasse gaffe alors, sinon le gouvernement va fermer toutes ces reprsentations.


C'est pas faux, ou alors tu poses le problme qu'ont actuellement nos chers politiciens, o sont les limites de la libert d'expression ainsi que peut-on rire de tout ?
C'est "ces" ou "ses" reprsentations que tu veux crire, car le sens n'est pas le mme ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est pas faux, ou alors tu poses le problme qu'ont actuellement nos chers politiciens, o sont les limites de la libert d'expression ainsi que peut-on rire de tout ?
> C'est "ces" ou "ses" reprsentations que tu veux crire, car le sens n'est pas le mme


J'ai un trou....

pourtant je viens d'avoir 100% de bonnes rponses..

....


....

Je veux parler des reprsentations du comiques...

----------


## lper

> Je veux parler des reprsentations du comique*s*...


A croire que tu le fais exprs... ::mouarf:: 
Soit tu cris ces reprsentations (sous entendu des comiques en gnral), c'est du dmonstratif, soit tu cris ses reprsentations du comique en parlant de G. Proust, a devient possessif.

----------


## Nhaps

Ah, je pensais que a indiqu les reprsentations du gouvernement...

Pfff moi et les fautes d'orthographes..  ::cry::

----------


## lper

> Ah, je pensais que a indiqu*ait* les reprsentations du gouvernement...
> 
> Pfff moi et les fautes d'orthographes..


Ben comme je parlais du comique, ta rponse est intuitivement en rapport avec lui et donc de ses reprsentations  lui et non celles du gouvernement. (De plus tu le prcises bien juste avant, car c'est lui qui doit faire gaffe et non le gouvernement)

Je te rassure, c'est pas vident, mais tu vas y arriver.  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

Je l'avais depuis le dbut et a vient de tilter, c'est le rflchit que je ne casais pas mais  ::mouarf:: 

Courtemanche, a fait longtemps qu'on le voit plus !  ::?:

----------


## illight

Oui, malheureusement pour nous  ::cry::  J'adorais ce mec  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais  priori, il ne veut plus monter sur scne  ::?:

----------


## rothen

Ah c'est moi qui ai du mal  vous suivre en ce moment ... peine le dos tourn vous avez crit 3 pages  ::mouarf:: 

mais c'est super , au moins ca rebouge bien aprs la pause ftes  ::ccool:: 

je veux juste faire une remarque sur a 



> .
> 
> Ici en bas c'est pire : http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...re,1172506.php


c'est vrai que c'est absolument affreux ...comment on peut survivre  ce genre de drame  ::calim2::  ...je pense pas qu'on puisse s'en remettre  ::cry:: 

mais ca me conforte dans mon ide de destin , ou c'est ton heure ....ou a l'est pas  ::?: 

en ce qui concerne l'humoriste dont vous parlez , je le connais pas vraiment ...vais aller interroger mon ami Google  ::yaisse::

----------


## illight

Au fait Nhaps, tu ne fais plus d'nigmes ? c'est ta rsolution 2014 ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Au fait Nhaps, tu ne fais plus d'nigmes ? c'est ta rsolution 2014 ?


Nah c'est vrai, je viens de commencer hier la cration d'un blog de jeux vidos et de l'actualit geek. J'essaye de faire un truc pas trop buger et sympa  lire. Ca me permet d'amliorer mon expression crite, mais aussi d'essayer de faire le moins de fautes d'orthographes possible tout cela en parlant de choses qui me passionne !  ::aie:: 

Donc quand j'ai un peu de temps, je travaille dessus et non sur les charades  ::(:

----------


## illight

> Ca me permet d'amliorer mon expression crite, mais aussi d'essayer de faire le moins de fautes d'orthographes possible tout cela en parlant de choses qui me passionne !


Il y a encore de boulot  ::aie::  mais si a peut te rassurer : t'en a fait moins sur ton blog que pour le concours de smileys  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Il y a encore de boulot  mais si a peut te rassurer : t'en a fait moins sur ton blog que pour le concours de smileys


Arf me laisse pas dans l'ignorance, si tu peux me dire en priv mes fautes, ca serait sympatoche.

----------


## illight

Oups, dans le message que je viens de t'envoyer, il y a un "" qui traine, je sais ce qu'il fait l  ::mrgreen::  (pour la 2e faute  :;): )

----------


## Alvaten

> viens de commencer hier la cration d'un blog de jeux vidos et de l'actualit geek


Ca m'a l'aire sympa ca, je vais le suivre !

Sinon j'ai pens  une charade ce midi :

1. Mon premier est une boisson
2. Mon second compose mon premier
3. Mon troisire est un alliment provenant du mme continent que mon premier
4. Mon quatrime est gnralement cubique
5. Mon cinquime peut tre cleste ou humain
6. Mon sixime est un chiffre
Je ne comprend pas grand chose  mon tout  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

@Nhaps : sympa ton blog (sans faute sur ce que j'ai lu). ::D: 
sinon c'est la thorie des cordes  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> @Nhaps : sympa ton blog (sans faute sur ce que j'ai lu).


Merci, et encore il y en avait encore, mais Illight est pass par l et a relev toutes les fautes restantes.
Normalement, a moins qu'il y est une irrductible faute qui persiste  se cacher, a doit tre bon ^^

D'ailleurs, si un graphiste a 15min  perdre pour me faire un petit logo Nhaps dans un style jeu vido, je suis preneur ! Ca remplacera le Nhaps style Arial prsent actuellement...  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Nhaps, je vois que tu n'as pas travaill tes fautes d'orthographe ce week-end, elle font trs trs mal aux yeux, surtout sur un paragraphe... ::aie::  enfin c'est plus des fautes de conjugaison  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Nhaps, je vois que tu n'as pas travaill tes fautes d'orthographe ce week-end, elle font trs trs mal aux yeux, surtout sur un paragraphe... enfin c'est plus des fautes de conjugaison


Oui j'imagine...  ::(:  j'espere qu'il y en a moins dans le dernier..mais bon  mon avis non :s

----------


## Rachel

une bonne anne aux Experts - CSI : DVP  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> Oui j'imagine...  j'espere qu'il y en a moins dans le dernier..mais bon  mon avis non :s


Je te confirme que le tout dernier, j'tais presque pat, pas vu de faute qui me font mal aux yeux  :8O:  jusqu' l'avant dernire phrase... ::aie::  Mais a va mieux je te rassure  ::mrgreen:: 

Je t'embte peut-tre avec a, mais pour ma part, lire des textes avec des fautes est tellement une aberration, que j'arrive jamais  lire la suite du texte  ::mrgreen:: 
Aprs ce n'est qu'un avis personnel, mais trop de fautes tue la faute, comme dirait l'autre  ::mrgreen::  et si a d'autres personnes comme moi, ton blog aura peu de succs.

J'ai une question idiote  te poser : quand tu te relis, tu les vois les fautes ou pas ?
Je te pose la question parce que j'en connais certains qui, quand ils crivent font des grosses fautes, mais quand ils se relisent, a leur fait aussi mal aux yeux et du coup ils corrigent  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je rebondis sur ce que dis illight (je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'aller faire un tour sur ton blog, mais j'en ai l'intention) pour donner un avis personnel.
Je sais que je suis un peu "maniaque" sur les fautes quand je les vois (a comprend aussi les miennes - ayant une petite capacit de concentration, a m'arrive d'en faire par inattention) mais quand je vois des fautes d'orthographe dans un cahier des charges ou dans les spcifications fonctionnelles d'un projet (donc un truc professionnel et normalement la personne qui l'a crit est sense y avoir pass du temps et aurait pu se faire relire) a perd de sa crdibilit  mes yeux... 

Dans un de mes anciens boulots, j'avais un chef de service plutt mauvais en orthographe... Quand on recevait un mail de lui, on avait souvent l'impression qu'il tait en train d'utiliser une messagerie instantane... Ca faisait bizarre... J'imagine l'effet dvastateur que a aurait eu s'il avait t chef de projet dans une SSII (l il tait dans une entreprise dont le business n'est pas l'informatique)

----------


## Nhaps

Le problme c'est que j'ai une lecture visuelle, je ne lis pas le mot mais je le regarde. Enfin je sais pas si c'est trs clair, mais a me permet de lire vite, c'est peut tre pour a que les fautes en fin de mot par exemple, un s ou pas, je les manque peut tre ( si je dtecte la faute ) car bon des fois je sais pas du tout si il faut faire comme ci ou comme ca ^^

Mais je corrige au moins une bonne dizaine de fautes par relecture, je devrais me relire plusieurs fois je pense.. ^^

----------


## lper

> Le problme c'est que j'ai une lecture visuelle, je ne lis pas le mot mais je le regarde. Enfin je sais pas si c'est trs clair, mais a me permet de lire vite, c'est peut tre pour a que les fautes en fin de mot par exemple, un s ou pas, je les manque peut tre ( si je dtecte la faute ) car bon des fois je sais pas du tout si il faut faire comme ci ou comme ca ^^
> 
> Mais je corrige au moins une bonne dizaine de fautes par relecture, je devrais me relire plusieurs fois je pense.. ^^


Je parie que tu as eu la mthode globale pour l'apprentissage de la lecture.

----------


## Nhaps

> Je parie que tu as eu la mthode globale pour l'apprentissage de la lecture.


je ne sais pas c'est quoi...

----------


## giragu03

> je ne sais pas c'est quoi...


La mthode globale par opposition  la mthode syllabique. En gros, est-ce que tu as appris des mots complets ou plutt des syllabes (le "b.a.-ba" : les lettres "b" et "a" donnent la syllabe "ba") ? Je ne suis pas super au point pour expliquer (mais j'espre que j'ai pu te faire comprendre l'ide), d'autres sauront probablement mieux dtailler que moi.

----------


## rothen

coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

pour moi aussi l'orthographe est importante ..mme si bien sr je fais des fautes comme tout le monde ...

a me choque souvent d'en voir dans les messages sms ou autres , mais je pense qu'il faut tre tolrant , tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir bien appris  maitriser  et pour certain c'est pas facile d'crire , c'est dj un courage de le faire ..si on les critique trop , ils vont arrter et se couper de a ..o on fait comme si on voyait rien ...ou on essaye de les aider gentillement  sans les rabaisser ..enfin c'est mon point de vue  :;): 

Aujourd'hui , il y avait  dans mon journal 


bel exemple de btise humaine non ??

----------


## Lung

> lire des textes avec des fautes est tellement une aberration, que j'arrive jamais  lire la suite du texte


+1  

Quand a ne veut plus rien dire, je laisse tomber.

----------


## giragu03

> coucou les tous 
> 
> pour moi aussi l'orthographe est importante ..mme si bien sr je fais des fautes comme tout le monde ...
> 
> a me choque souvent d'en voir dans les messages sms ou autres , mais je pense qu'il faut tre tolrant , tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir bien appris  maitriser  et pour certain c'est pas facile d'crire , c'est dj un courage de le faire ..si on les critique trop , ils vont arrter et se couper de a ..o on fait comme si on voyait rien ...ou on essaye de les aider gentillement  sans les rabaisser ..enfin c'est mon point de vue


Coucou,
D'accord avec toi, mais certains ne font aucun effort non plus. Il y a des choses qui ne sont pas faciles et une faute au travers d'un texte passera. Le problme est la multiplication des fautes, dont certaines sont visiblement une absence totale d'effort : par exemple, un mme mot qui va tre crit de deux manires diffrentes en trois lignes, c'est bien la preuve que la personne n'a pas fait l'effort soit de se relire, soit de chercher comment l'crire puisqu'elle ne le sait manifestement pas et qu'elle l'crit diffremment  chaque fois (a me choquera moins de voir deux fois la mme faute sur un mot dans le mme texte, l'auteur est cohrent, que de voir le mme mot crire de deux manires diffrentes, mme si l'une d'elle est correcte).
Je vois trs bien quand j'change des mails qu'il arrive que j'ai une rponse dans les cinq minutes. Mme si je vois un mail immdiatement lorsqu'il est envoy par un correspondant, il est impossible que je rponde en cinq minutes (sauf s'il s'agit d'une rponse  question ferme) : le temps de lire le mail d'origine, de rdiger la rponse (donc choisir les mots, s'assurer de la ponctuation, du sens) et la relire (mme rien qu'un paragraphe) est suprieur.
Autre exemple, avant-hier, je prparais des notes pour un compte-rendu oral que je dois faire dans une association ce soir, je suis all chercher mon dictionnaire pour m'assurer de l'existence d'un mot que j'ai crit sur mes notes (sachant pertinemment qu' l'oral, ma phrase sera formule autrement et que je n'aurai pas besoin d'utiliser ce mot). Personne n'est infaillible, mais il faut aussi faire des efforts pour s'amliorer.



> Aujourd'hui , il y avait  dans mon journal 
> 
> 
> bel exemple de btise humaine non ??


Mais non, pas du tout. Ce sont vraisemblablement de pauvres tres inoffensifs (je ne dis pas de pauvres jeunes car a pourrait tre peru pour de la discrimination ou de l'incitation  la haine d'une frange de la population) qui s'ennuyaient, il fallait bien qu'ils s'occupent et puis franchement, a aurait pu tre drle qu'un motard ou un cycliste tombe dedans (vengeance pour ceux qui sont tombs dans des trous sur des jeux de plateforme  ::aie:: ). En outre, c'est bien fait pour la socit qui faisait les travaux, elle n'avait qu' engager une quipe de gardiennage... Ces propos taient videmment ironiques (c'est juste pour ne pas tre vulgaire).

----------


## lper

Coucou, ::zoubi:: 
en effet quelle btise de ne pas avoir film et post a sur le net ! ::roll:: 


Pour ajouter  l'ironie...

----------


## lper

Dans le mme genre :
http://www.lenouvelliste.ch/fr/suiss...ne-479-1251908

----------


## sevyc64

> coucou les tous 
> 
> pour moi aussi l'orthographe est importante ..mme si bien sr je fais des fautes comme tout le monde ...
> 
> a me choque souvent d'en voir dans les messages sms ou autres , mais je pense qu'il faut tre tolrant , tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir bien appris  maitriser  et pour certain c'est pas facile d'crire , c'est dj un courage de le faire ..si on les critique trop , ils vont arrter et se couper de a ..o on fait comme si on voyait rien ...ou on essaye de les aider gentillement  sans les rabaisser ..enfin c'est mon point de vue


Pas d'accord. On a pas affaire  des gamins de 4 ans. La maitrise du franais devrait tre acquise  12 ans au plus tard. On leur demande pas d'crire du molire comme ils respirent, mais la maitrise sans faute d'orthographe ou de grammaire des 4 principaux temps, prsent, futur, imparfait et pass compos devrait tre la base.
Ensuite, faire 2 -3 fautes dans un texte de 30 lignes n'est pas la mort non plus, mais arriver  faire 3 fautes dans un mot de 4 lettres c'est inacceptable.

Ensuite, il y a ceux qui ne maitrisent pas le franais parce que ce n'est pas leur langue natale, mais a, a se repre trs vite, ceux parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'ducation ou sont limits intellectuellement, mais eux aussi se reprent trs vite. Par contre ceux qui font des fautes par manque d'efforts (avec le nombre de possibilit de correction automatique qui existe ...) ou pire ceux qui font des fautes volontairement, l, non pas de tolrance.

----------


## illight

> coucou les tous 
> 
> pour moi aussi l'orthographe est importante ..mme si bien sr je fais des fautes comme tout le monde ...
> 
> a me choque souvent d'en voir dans les messages sms ou autres , mais je pense qu'il faut tre tolrant , tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir bien appris  maitriser  et pour certain c'est pas facile d'crire , c'est dj un courage de le faire ..si on les critique trop , ils vont arrter et se couper de a ..o on fait comme si on voyait rien ...ou on essaye de les aider gentillement  sans les rabaisser ..enfin c'est mon point de vue


Je ne pense pas l'avoir rabaiss en disant ce que j'ai dit, mais si a a t vu comme a, ce n'tait pas voulu et je m'en excuse.

Par contre, je suis pas tout  fait d'accord sur le fait qu'il ne faut rien dire et faire pour les amliorer. Si effectivement ils se coupent par rapport  a, c'est qu'ils ne savent pas se remettre en question, ou dans tous les cas dans le bon sens, car c'est uniquement pour les aider qu'on dit ces choses-l  ::): 




> Aujourd'hui , il y avait  dans mon journal 
> 
> 
> bel exemple de btise humaine non ??


On dirait un gag  la Gaston Lagaffe  ::mrgreen::  m'enfin l un trou de 1m sur 3, a fait gros  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> On dirait un gag  la Gaston Lagaffe  m'enfin l un trou de 1m sur 3, a fait gros


Gros oui, mais totalement invisible sur la route au volant d'une voiture, encore pire si c'est la nuit sur route mouille

----------


## Lung

> On dirait un gag  la Gaston Lagaffe  m'enfin l un trou de 1m sur 3, a fait gros


Certes, mais l le gag pourrait tre mortel quand mme.

----------


## illight

> Gros oui, mais totalement invisible sur la route au volant d'une voiture, encore pire si c'est la nuit sur route mouille


Je pense que c'tait la nuit, vu l'heure o a s'est pass  :;): 

Effectivement, mme un gros trou en pleine nuit, a se voit pas forcment  ::?:

----------


## rothen

> Dans le mme genre :
> http://www.lenouvelliste.ch/fr/suiss...ne-479-1251908


oui , c'est affreux , il n'y a plus de respect pour rien ...ca me dsole de voir vers quoi on va ..tout fout le camp   ::?: 

ma colre de ce matin dans le journal la libration d'une meurtrire ... cause des lenteurs de la justice ..mais c'est quoi   :8O: 




> Gros oui, mais totalement invisible sur la route au volant d'une voiture, encore pire si c'est la nuit sur route mouille


oui , oui , il faisait nuit ..et l forcment sans signalisation tu ne vois rien. dans notre monde actuel beaucoup de valeurs genre respect ont disparues ..on en est arriv l  cause de quoi  votre avis ? Est-ce qu'on peut encore revenir en arrire ?? moi perso , je crains que non  ::?:

----------


## lper

> on en est arriv l  cause de quoi  votre avis ?


Sans aucun doute pour moi, tout vient de l'ducation, quand je vois des gamins de 12 ans trainer le soir jusqu' 22h00 dans la rue pendant les priodes scolaires. Stromae a bien raison de chanter "O est ton papa".

----------


## giragu03

> ..on en est arriv l  cause de quoi  votre avis ?


"Il est interdit d'interdire", a en dit long. Du coup, plus de repres pour les gosses, plus de valeurs... En bref, je suis d'accord avec Lper, un gros problme d'ducation.

Par contre, contrairement  toi (Rothen), je pense qu'il n'est pas trop tard, mais qu'au lieu d'tre clment avec tous ceux qui font des neries (pour rester correct), il faudrait au contraire tre trs strict : pas forcment de la prison, des TIG feraient peut-tre rflchir (Combien de btiments publics tagus et combien de trottoirs  nettoyer ? Quelle quantit de "mobilier urbain" dgrad  rparer ?).

a pourrait marcher aussi dans les collges et les lyces : aide au nettoyage des tables  la cantine, brossage/passage d'ponge sur les tableaux (s'ils utilisent encore des tableaux avec des craies/feutres...), balayage des classes...

----------


## Lung

> a pourrait marcher aussi dans les collges et les lyces : aide au nettoyage des tables  la cantine, brossage/passage d'ponge sur les tableaux (s'ils utilisent encore des tableaux avec des craies/feutres...), balayage des classes...


En plus, a se fait dj dans d'autres pays.

----------


## Lady

> En plus, a se fait dj dans d'autres pays.


Et dans certaines coles post bac aussi mme en France. Y a une cole d'info o si tu dconne on te verrouille ton accs aux PCs et tu ne le rcupre qu'aprs avoir fait des tches dintrts gnrales (repeindre un mur, ramasser les feuilles mortes en automne, laver la baie vitre etc ...)

----------


## giragu03

> En plus, a se fait dj dans d'autres pays.


a se faisait aussi dans mon collge. Tu avais le "service"  tour de rle ( la cantine) et tu pouvais en gagner en plus si tu faisais des neries. Et on tait aussi  tour de rle charg d'aller taper les brosses, laver le tableau ( l'eau avec une ponge) et d'autres petites choses du genre.
Par respect, on se levait quand une personne entrait ou sortait de la classe, on ne s'asseyait que sur ordre du professeur,...

Ces pratiques d'un autre temps  ::aie:: , c'tait il y a... 15 ans (dans un collge priv sous contrat : le gros choc en arrivant en lyce public aprs). a ne nous rajeunit pas tout a  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> a se faisait aussi dans mon collge. Tu avais le "service"  tour de rle ( la cantine) et tu pouvais en gagner en plus si tu faisais des neries. Et on tait aussi  tour de rle charg d'aller taper les brosses, laver le tableau ( l'eau avec une ponge) et d'autres petites choses du genre.
> Par respect, on se levait quand une personne entrait ou sortait de la classe, on ne s'asseyait que sur ordre du professeur,...
> 
> Ces pratiques d'un autre temps , c'tait il y a... 15 ans (dans un collge priv sous contrat : le gros choc en arrivant en lyce public aprs). a ne nous rajeunit pas tout a



Certes, c'est d'un autre temps, mais au moins le respect existait encore..Parce qu'aujourd'hui, a existe plus beaucoup.

Je vois j'ai un parc derrire chez moi, o il y a souvent des jeunes qui font un boucan pas possible jusqu' tard le soir.

J'y suis all une fois car ma fille essayait de dormir et a l'a rveille : la seule chose qui m'ont rpondu c'est que j'tais un gros ***  :8O: 
C'est beau la jeunesse  ::roll::

----------


## giragu03

> Certes, c'est d'un autre temps, mais au moins le respect existait encore..Parce qu'aujourd'hui, a existe plus beaucoup.


On est bien d'accord. Un "autre temps" n'tait pas forcment mauvais.

----------


## Razorflak

> a se faisait aussi dans mon collge. Tu avais le "service"  tour de rle ( la cantine) et tu pouvais en gagner en plus si tu faisais des neries. Et on tait aussi  tour de rle charg d'aller taper les brosses, laver le tableau ( l'eau avec une ponge) et d'autres petites choses du genre.
> Par respect, on se levait quand une personne entrait ou sortait de la classe, on ne s'asseyait que sur ordre du professeur,...
> 
> Ces pratiques d'un autre temps , c'tait il y a... 15 ans (dans un collge priv sous contrat : le gros choc en arrivant en lyce public aprs). a ne nous rajeunit pas tout a


Sa remonte pas  ci loin que a, ma dernire collge remonte il y a 8 ans (collge public) et pourtant on devait galement se lever quand un adulte rentrait dans la classe, un des lve nettoyait le tableau en fin de cours et la directrice pass avec des lingettes le matin pour que les filles se dmaquille (a sa ma toujours fait rire  ::mouarf:: ). Mais quand jentends les histoires de mon frre en 3eme cette anne, vois les lves en train de fumer devant le collge et le string de fille de 14 ans qui dpasse, je me dit que a a bien chang  ::cry:: .

----------


## giragu03

> Sa remonte pas  ci loin que a, ma dernire collge remonte il y a 8 ans (collge public) et pourtant on devait galement se lever quand un adulte rentrais dans la classe, un des lve nettoyait le tableau en fin de cours et la directrice pass avec des lingettes le matin pour que les fille se dmaquille (a sa ma toujours fait rire ). Mais quand jentends les histoires de mon frre en 3eme cette anne, vois les lves en train de fumer devant le collge et le string de fille de 14 ans qui dpasse, je me dit que a a bien chang .


On pouvait mme tre coll un (voire plusieurs en cas de rcidive) mercredi aprs-midi pour ne pas avoir enlev sa casquette dans les couloirs, avoir parl lorsqu'on tait en rang ou (a s'arrtait quand je suis arriv, car changement de directeur, je n'ai connu a qu'une anne) pas fini son assiette  la cantine.
Je parle comme un vieux con  ::cry::

----------


## lper

> Je vois j'ai un parc derrire chez moi, o il y a souvent des jeunes qui font un boucan pas possible jusqu' tard le soir.
> 
> J'y suis all une fois car ma fille essayait de dormir et a l'a rveille : la seule chose qui m'ont rpondu c'est que j'tais un gros *** 
> C'est beau la jeunesse


Je persiste  penser que a ne vient pas d'eux mais de l'ducation que ces jeunes reoivent. Je vois mal mes filles trainer comme a la nuit et en plus dranger le voisinage.
Ce sont les parents qui sont irresponsables et qu'il faut condamner.

----------


## Deadpool

Salut  tous.




> Je persiste  penser que a ne vient pas d'eux mais de l'ducation que ces jeunes reoivent. Je vois mal mes filles trainer comme a la nuit et en plus dranger le voisinage.
> Ce sont les parents qui sont irresponsables et qu'il faut condamner.


Instituons un permis pour devenir parent.  ::aie:: 

Sinon le sujet chaud du moment c'est le redcoupage des rgions.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Je m'intresse notamment  l'avis des AOC quant  la fusion proprose Alsace-Lorraine.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Je persiste  penser que a ne vient pas d'eux mais de l'ducation que ces jeunes reoivent. Je vois mal mes filles trainer comme a la nuit et en plus dranger le voisinage.
> Ce sont les parents qui sont irresponsables et qu'il faut condamner.


Ou les grand parents  :;): 

Si vous regardez bien, les enfants d'aujourd'hui sont mal duqus par leur parents, parents eux-mmes (gnration dont je fait partis)  qui on a pas forcment appris  vivre en socit,  tre responsable et respectueux envers l'autre,  avoir ses propres limites pour ne pas empiter sur celles du voisin. Ces parents l on eu qui comme parents (donc les grand parents de nos salles gosses) ? Tout simplement la gnration qui a fait Mai 68.

On subit tout simplement actuellement un des contres coup de lmancipation  outrance de Mai 68 et de la 10ne d'annes qui a suivi.

----------


## Razorflak

> Salut  tous.
> 
> 
> 
> Instituons un permis pour devenir parent. 
> 
> Sinon le sujet chaud du moment c'est le redcoupage des rgions.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?
> ...



perso, sa me fait ni chaud ni froid et c'est gnralement se que l'on entend a la radio des citoyen lambda. A priori c'est plus les lu qui font la tte  ::P:

----------


## lper

> Ou les grand parents 
> 
> Si vous regardez bien, les enfants d'aujourd'hui sont mal duqus par leur parents, parents eux-mmes (gnration dont je fait partis)  qui on a pas forcment appris  vivre en socit,  tre responsable et respectueux envers l'autre,  avoir ses propres limites pour ne pas empiter sur celles du voisin. Ces parents l on eu qui comme parents (donc les grand parents de nos salles gosses) ? Tout simplement la gnration qui a fait Mai 68.
> 
> On subit tout simplement actuellement un des contres coup de lmancipation  outrance de Mai 68 et de la 10ne d'annes qui a suivi.


Tiens c'est pas bte du tout a, mes parents dans l'enseignement parlaient dj  l'poque des problmes qu'ils avaient avec ces enfants(les parents de maintenant). C'est donc pas une lgende ? ::cfou::

----------


## giragu03

> Ou les grand parents 
> 
> Si vous regardez bien, les enfants d'aujourd'hui sont mal duqus par leur parents, parents eux-mmes (gnration dont je fait partis)  qui on a pas forcment appris  vivre en socit,  tre responsable et respectueux envers l'autre,  avoir ses propres limites pour ne pas empiter sur celles du voisin. Ces parents l on eu qui comme parents (donc les grand parents de nos salles gosses) ? Tout simplement la gnration qui a fait Mai 68.
> 
> On subit tout simplement actuellement un des contres coup de lmancipation  outrance de Mai 68 et de la 10ne d'annes qui a suivi.


Mon "Il est interdit d'interdire" n'tait pas du tout anodin. C'est exactement ce que je pense  :;):  (mais n'ayant pas connu cette poque, je ne peux pas trop en parler).

a ne s'est pas,  mon avis, forcment trop vu (encore que, d'aprs le commentaire de Lper) sur la premire gnration car les parents de l'poque (ayant donc connu l'avant et l'aprs 68) taient capable de revenir  la "mauvaise vieille" mthode si le besoin s'en faisait sentir. Le problme de leurs enfants, c'est qu'ils ne connaissent pas la "mauvaise vieille" mthode et donc n'y reviennent pas.

De plus, il est maintenant illgal d'utiliser cette vieille mthode (au risque d'tre accus de battre ses enfants), alors que je peux garantir qu'il suffisait que mon pre sorte le ceinturon ou mon grand-pre le martinet pour que je me calme instantanment (quand on en a tt une fois ou deux, on sait  quoi s'attendre et on comprend qu'il faut arrter tout de suite de dsobir mme si a parat injuste...).

Concernant les rgions, Rhne-Alpes n'a pas grand-chose de cohrent en terme d'histoire donc qu'elle soit disloque ou fusionne avec une autre, a ne m'meut pas plus que a ; le dpartement de l'Ain non plus, d'ailleurs : Bresse et Dombes, deux "pays" historiques localiss sur le dpartement ayant souvent combattus l'un contre l'autre et la Bresse couvrant partiellement trois dpartements (01, 39 et 71), situs dans trois rgions administratives diffrentes (Rhne-Alpes, Franche-Comt et Bourgogne). De plus, la suppression du dpartement de l'Ain rsoudrait le problme du gentil (en effet, on utilise les gentils des "pays" car il n'y en a pas pour le dpartement). Mais je ne crois pas que l'Ain soit au programme...

----------


## illight

> Je persiste  penser que a ne vient pas d'eux mais de l'ducation que ces jeunes reoivent. Je vois mal mes filles trainer comme a la nuit et en plus dranger le voisinage.
> Ce sont les parents qui sont irresponsables et qu'il faut condamner.


Entirement d'accord  :;):

----------


## rothen

en ce qui concerne la responsabilit des parents , je suis entirement d'accord avec vous ...et bien l'ide de cours  aux parents pour apprendre  tre responsable ...ainsi que les travaux d'intrt  public  pour les dlinquants lgers ..mais bon qui peut mettre tout  en application ? notre dirigeant a d'autres soucis  ::mouarf:: 

en ce qui concerne le dcoupage des rgions , je m'en fous aussi ,sauf que  je pense qu'il y a d'autres solutions moins idiotes pour faire des conomies non ?

----------


## giragu03

> en ce qui concerne la responsabilit des parents , je suis entirement d'accord avec vous ...et bien l'ide de cours  aux parents pour apprendre  tre responsable ...ainsi que les travaux d'intrt  public  pour les dlinquants lgers ..mais bon qui peut mettre tout  en application ?


La question n'est pas de savoir qui peut, mais qui veut... Et l, clairement, ce n'est pas au niveau des dirigeants (qui ne vivent pas avec tous ces perturbateurs) qu'il va se passer quelque chose puisque cela ne les concerne pas.



> notre dirigeant a d'autres soucis


Oui clairement, il ne se soucie pas beaucoup de la France (enfin si, il b***e bien les Franais...  croire que b***er est tout ce qu'il sait faire  ::aie:: ).



> en ce qui concerne le dcoupage des rgions , je m'en fous aussi ,sauf que  je pense qu'il y a d'autres solutions moins idiotes pour faire des conomies non ?


Comme supprimer le prsident ? Aprs tout pourquoi subventionner un clown, a va faire de la concurrence dloyale avec des cirques privs ?  ::aie:: 

_(Ceci tait un magnifique post qui aurait trs bien pu trouver sa place dans un quelconque troquet...)
_
Histoire de remonter un petit peu le niveau quand mme, l'ide de sanctionner les parents avait t voque il y a quelques annes, notamment avec la suppression d'allocations familiales aux familles dont les enfants posent trop de problmes, mais a n'a jamais abouti... En soit, a ne me paraissait pas dbile, l'tat t'aide financirement pour lever tes gamins (c'est,  mon avis, l'intrt  l'heure actuelle des allocations familiales) mais si tu (parent) ne remplis pas ta part du contrat (lever tes gosses), on te coupe les fonds.

----------


## illight

Il faudrait embaucher une deuxime super Nanny  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Histoire de remonter un petit peu le niveau quand mme, l'ide de sanctionner les parents avait t voque il y a quelques annes, notamment avec la suppression d'allocations familiales aux familles dont les enfants posent trop de problmes, mais a n'a jamais abouti... En soit, a ne me paraissait pas dbile, l'tat t'aide financirement pour lever tes gamins (c'est,  mon avis, l'intrt  l'heure actuelle des allocations familiales) mais si tu (parent) ne remplis pas ta part du contrat (lever tes gosses), on te coupe les fonds.


J'avais trouv l'argument pour ne pas faire passer cette loi trs ironique. 
En gros il avait t dit que comme beaucoup de sanctions allaient pnaliser des "minorits dfavorises" (pour reprendre leurs termes), les associations contre le racisme allaient crier au racisme et que donc il valait mieux laisser tomber ce projet de loi.
Et AUCUNE association contre le racisme n'a bronch  l'nonciation (publique) de cet argument  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou les petits loups  ::roll:: 

Non Illight, t'inquite il m'en faut beaucoup plus pour me casser le moral.

Pour le redcoupage des rgions, je ne suis pas au courant, il prvoit de changer les numros, les frontires ? Dans quels intrts ? 

Et pour ce qui est des parents qui laissent leurs enfants dans la rue, et bien c'est le manque d'ducation qui engendre cette dchance, mais peut on les rendre coupable pour autant ? Des parents travaillent la nuit, et le manque d'argent ne permet pas forcement de payer quelqu'un pour la surveillance. Il peut y avoir un problme d'ducation, mais c'est pas toujours a le problme.

Bon j'ai eu une semaine trs charge, jespre que celle qui commence va tre  plus calme ! 

Et sinon, vous ne me mettez quand mme pas dans le paquet des mecs qui sont impossibles  lire ?  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour te rassurer, Nhaps, non, je ne te mets pas dans le sac des mecs impossibles  lire...
D'ailleurs, vu que je suis le sujet depuis le dbut (et donc depuis que tu es arriv), j'ai pu constater pas mal de progrs depuis tes premiers messages sur ce fil

----------


## illight

> Pour le redcoupage des rgions, je ne suis pas au courant, il prvoit de changer les numros, les frontires ? Dans quels intrts ? 
> 
> Et sinon, vous ne me mettez quand mme pas dans le paquet des mecs qui sont impossibles  lire ?


Non, je te rassure, il y en a des pires que toi  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour le dcoupage des rgions, je pense que c'est surtout pour que les rgions pauvres deviennent moins pauvres, en s'associant avec des rgions un peu plus riches  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est surtout qu'au niveau de l'Alsace, on va du coup surement perdre les avantages "alsaciens", et a a fait ch***  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour le redcoupage des rgions, je ne suis pas au courant, il prvoit de changer les numros, les frontires ? Dans quels intrts ?


15 rgions au lieu de 22, a fait 15 prsidents de rgions  payer au lieu de 22, etc.... Si tu fais sauter quelques lus au niveau dpartemental (et leurs quipes), plus des fonctionnaires qui bossent en doublon (car il y en a, au dpartement et  la rgion), tu fais des conomies.

Et si tu rajoutes des dpartements riches dans les rgions pauvres, la nouvelle rgion aura un peu plus de moyens pour redresser les dpartements pauvres.

----------


## sevyc64

Le redcoupage des rgions n'est pas pour encore. C'est un sujet qui revient rgulirement sur le tapis. Ca avait dj t largement rejet par l'Alsace justement, il y a quelques annes.

De plus, avec l'actuelle rforme des cantons, qui a extrmement de mal  passer elle-aussi, bien maso celui qui tenterait de remettre une couche avec les rgions.

----------


## Razorflak

Pour reprendre la phrase d'un collgue:
"C'est politique tout a  ::D:  !"

Plus srieusement, je trouve que c'est dans ce genre de situation o l'on voit le foss qui spare la population de ses lus. Quant on entend les tmoignages  la radio et qu'on voit les avis des gens sur ce post, pour beaucoup, sa nous est gal voir on est en accord avec cette simplification.
Sa donne l'impression que ces lus ne reprsente personne hormis eux mme et a pour sauver leur poste. Vive la politique ...

----------


## sevyc64

Et en franais a donne quoi ?  ::dehors::

----------


## illight

mdr Yves  ::mrgreen::  j'allais justement dire : "Tu vois, Nhaps, il y a pire que toi"  ::aie::

----------


## Razorflak

> mdr Yves  j'allais justement dire : "Tu vois, Nhaps, il y a pire que toi"


C'est exactement se que j'allais dire  ::mouarf:: .
Sa peux servir de se relire  ::oops::

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est exactement se que j'allais dire .
> Sa peux servir de se relire


Le moyen mmo technique du jour ( par Nhaps ) 

Vous ne savez pas quand mettre a ou sa ? Et bien a = cela.
Cela peut servir.

A la prochaine, pour un autre moyen mmo technique.

 ::dehors:: en plus j'ai surement fait des fautes...

----------


## Razorflak

> Le moyen mmo technique du jour ( par Nhaps ) 
> 
> Vous ne savez pas quand mettre a ou sa ? Et bien a = cela.
> Cela peut servir.
> 
> A la prochaine, pour un autre moyen mmo technique.
> 
> en plus j'ai surement fait des fautes...


Je prend  ::P:  .
Avec tout *a*, j'ai fait un cauchemar horrible cette nuit. Je me faisait lapider  coup de bescherelle  par les esprits de mes anciens profs de franais  ::mouarf:: .
 C'tait horrible  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Le moyen mmo technique du jour ( par Nhaps ) 
> 
> Vous ne savez pas quand mettre a ou sa ? Et bien a = cela.
> Cela peut servir.
> 
> A la prochaine, pour un autre moyen mmo technique.
> 
> en plus j'ai surement fait des fautes...


Tout juste...

On dit "mnmotechnique" et " la prochaine". Tu as de la chance pour "surement" qui est l'orthographe rvise de 1990 de "srement"...  :;): 

En outre, l'usage typographique en Franais de France veut qu'on mette des espaces  l'extrieur des parenthses mais pas  l'intrieur.

De plus, je n'aurais pas qualifi cette astuce de moyen mnmotechnique, puisqu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'association d'ide, c'est plutt la rgle.

Un moyen mnmotechnique, c'est, par exemple, "Mon Vieux Thtre M'A Jou Souvent Une Nouvelle Pice" qui permet de se souvenir de l'ordre des 9 plantes "historiques" (selon la dfinition donne  plante il y en a plus ou moins, gnralement moins) du systme solaire ou "Lili Bche Bien Chez Notre Oncle Franois Nestor" et "Napolon Mangea Allgrement Six Poules Sans Claquer d'Argent" pour les deuxime et troisime lignes de la classification priodique des lments de Mendeleev.

----------


## sevyc64

Ou, "Ne Manger Rien Ou Jeuner, Voila Bien Votre Grande Btise", connu pour codifier par bandes de couleurs des valeurs chiffres. 
Trs souvent associes avec les srie de Renard.

Base de la codification des valeurs de composants en lectronique entre autre.

----------


## Nhaps

::roll:: 
Mnmotechnique, c'est mme pas une faute d'orthographe, c'est carrment un nouveau mot que j'apprends...
Pour les accents sur les lettres majuscules, il faut ou il ne faut pas ? Il y a les  deux coles j'ai l'impression... aprs le caractre existe alors pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Tu as de la chance pour "surement" qui est l'orthographe rvise de 1990 de "srement"... 
> 
> Un moyen mnmotechnique, c'est, par exemple, "Mon Vieux Thtre M'A Jou Souvent Une Nouvelle Pice" qui permet de se souvenir de l'ordre des 9 plantes "historiques" (selon la dfinition donne  plante il y en a plus ou moins, gnralement moins) du systme solaire


Je vais peut-tre jouer mon vieux con (du haut de mes 26 ans) mais "surement" je trouve a trs moche en comparaison  "srement" (l'accent circonflexe ne cote pas bien cher....) 

Merci pour cette petite phrase, je ne la connaissais pas  ::ccool::

----------


## giragu03

> Je vais peut-tre jouer mon vieux con (du haut de mes 26 ans) mais "surement" je trouve a trs moche en comparaison  "srement" (l'accent circonflexe ne cote pas bien cher....)


Entirement d'accord avec toi et je bondis  chaque fois que je vois "surement" (mais c'est correct, donc on ne peut pas le lui reprocher).



> Merci pour cette petite phrase, je ne la connaissais pas


Il y en a plein pour les plantes (celle-ci a l'avantage d'avoir le son "Ma" pour Mars), par exemple :
"Me Voici Tout Mouill, Je Suis Un Nageur Press""Ma Vieille Tante Montre A Jean Son Univers de Neuf Plantes" (on inclut ici la ceinture d'astrodes...)"Me Voici Tardivement Mesure : Je Suis Une Naine" (on enlve Pluton qui n'est pas considre comme plante, selon certains critres...)"Mon Violoncelle Tombe, Mais Je Sauve Une Note"

Deux autres classiques : "Que j'aime  faire connatre ce nombre utile aux sages" pour Pi (nombre de lettres par mot : 3,141 592 653 5) et "Ah, messagre admirable, lumire clatante, je sais votre clrit" (pour la vitesse de la lumire 299 792 458 m/s)




> Pour les accents sur les lettres majuscules, il faut ou il ne faut pas ? Il y a les  deux coles j'ai l'impression... aprs le caractre existe alors pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser...


L'Acadmie Franaise recommande l'usage des accents et caractres diacritiques (cdille, ligature,...), donc en France on devrait. Pour d'autres pays, ce n'est pas forcment le cas. http://www.academie-francaise.fr/la-...ules-em-strong
P.S. : si tu lis la suite du lien, tu pourras me faire un reproche sur une majuscule dans mon prcdent message  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Sympa ton lien.
Par contre, ce mot existe encore...  :8O: 




> Cdrom (sommaire)
> 
> LAcadmie franaise a adopt cdrom.
> 
> Elle a constat que le sigle amricain CD-ROM stait install dans lusage de manire dfinitive pour dsigner un objet demploi de plus en plus courant. Mais ce sigle, devenu terme en soi, comme Radar ou Laser, tait transcrit dune faon qui heurtait notre graphie. LAcadmie a donc dcid de le franciser en lalignant sur la prononciation, et den admettre lentre dans son Dictionnaire.


Et oui je pense que ta faute c'est : 'en franais de France'.

----------


## giragu03

> Sympa ton lien.
> Par contre, ce mot existe encore...


Oui, il existe toujours. Ils n'voquent pas le cas de l'arobe dans cette page, c'est fort dommage  ::aie:: 



> Et oui je pense que ta faute c'est : 'en franais de France'.


Oui, j'ai une fcheuse tendance  toujours mettre une majuscule  un nom de langue.

----------


## Nhaps

> Sot !
> Devinette : Un sot sur un cheval tient de la main gauche un seau. Dans sa main droite, il porte le sceau du roi. Le cheval fait un saut et les trois... (?) tombent  terre. Comment crit-on "les trois s... ?"
> 
> Par dfinition, il est impossible dorthographier (de la mme faon) des homonymes non homographes. On peut recourir  la transcription phontique [so], mais videmment, ce ne sont pas des sons qui sont censs tomber.


Incroyable, au final il n'y a pas de solution ?  :8O: 
Il y a des choses qu'on ne peut pas crire ? J'apprends des choses aujourd'hui c'est dingue.

----------


## illight

Si, il y a une solution : il faut noncer les 3  ::): 

Pour moi, la phrase est "grammaticalement" incorrecte, parce qu'tant que les 3 sont des mots diffrents et n'ayant pas la mme signification, on peut les numrer "en mme temps".

Pour moi, on devrait dire comme a :




> Un sot sur un cheval tient de la main gauche un seau. Dans sa main droite, il porte le sceau du roi. Le cheval fait un saut et le sceau, le seau et le sot tombent  terre.

----------


## Nhaps

> Si, il y a une solution : il faut noncer les 3 
> 
> Pour moi, la phrase est "grammaticalement" incorrecte, parce qu'tant que les 3 sont des mots diffrents et n'ayant pas la mme signification, on peut les numrer "en mme temps".
> 
> Pour moi, on devrait dire comme a :


Pourtant  l'oral, les 3 [so] est correct, non ? Donc des fois on ne peut pas retranscrire  l'crit quelque chose que l'on a dit ?

----------


## giragu03

> Incroyable, au final il n'y a pas de solution ? 
> Il y a des choses qu'on ne peut pas crire ? J'apprends des choses aujourd'hui c'est dingue.





> Mais desprit,  le plus lamentable des tres,
> Vous nen etes jamais un atome, et de lettres
> Vous navez que les trois qui forment le mot : sot !





> Si, il y a une solution : il faut noncer les 3 
> 
> Pour moi, la phrase est "grammaticalement" incorrecte, parce qu'tant que les 3 sont des mots diffrents et n'ayant pas la mme signification, on peut les numrer "en mme temps".
> 
> Pour moi, on devrait dire comme a :


D'accord avec Illight. a a autant de sens de vouloir crire les trois [so] que de vouloir crire le cheval et le sot en les dsignant par "les deux ..."
Est-ce qu'crire "Cet homme possde deux talents, l'un d'or, l'autre de sduire les femmes.", mme si on peut le faire techniquement (vu que les homonymes sont ici homographes), a un sens ?

----------


## illight

J'ai pas compris ta phrase  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai pas compris ta phrase


Le talent d'or tait une ancienne unit de monnaie  :;):  (si c'est cette partie que tu n'as pas comprise). Sachant a, est-ce que la phrase est pertinente ? Personnellement, je ne le crois pas.
Si c'est  a a autant de sens de vouloir crire les trois [so] que de vouloir crire le cheval et le sot en les dsignant par "les deux ..."  que tu n'as pas compris, je dis juste que vouloir dsigner sot, sceau et seau d'un seul mot est aussi pertinent que vouloir dsigner cheval et sot d'un seul mot (c'est fort, il y a des choses qu'on ne peut mme pas prononcer : sotval ? chesot ?  ::aie:: ).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Mais desprit,  le plus lamentable des tres,
> Vous nen etes jamais un atome, et de lettres
> Vous navez que les trois qui forment le mot : sot !


J'adore !  ::ccool:: 

Mais je ne m'en souviendrais jamais assez longtemps pour le replacer  ::cry::

----------


## Lung

> Mnmotechnique, c'est mme pas une faute d'orthographe, c'est carrment un nouveau mot que j'apprends...


Je suppose qu'il est tir de Mnmosyne.

----------


## giragu03

> J'adore ! 
> 
> Mais je ne m'en souviendrais jamais assez longtemps pour le replacer


C'est un extrait de Cyrano de Bergerac, la fin de la tirade du nez... http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post7590871  5:35



> Je suppose qu'il est tir de Mnmosyne.


Le grec ancien μιμνήσκω, mimnesko veut dire  je me rappelle . Donc il y a des chances que soit le nom de la desse, soit le verbe soit  l'origine de l'autre.

----------


## Loceka

> Pour les accents sur les lettres majuscules, il faut ou il ne faut pas ? Il y a les  deux coles j'ai l'impression... aprs le caractre existe alors pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser...


Parce qu'il n'est pas forcment aisment obtensible sur un clavier azerty (et accessoirement c'est moche, je dteste voir des accents sur les majuscules - a vient peut-tre du fait qu'on m'a toujours appris  ne pas en mettre  l'cole).

----------


## Nhaps

> Parce qu'il n'est pas forcment aisment obtensible sur un clavier azerty (et accessoirement c'est moche, je dteste voir des accents sur les majuscules - a vient peut-tre du fait qu'on m'a toujours appris  ne pas en mettre  l'cole).


Je ne connais que le  ( alt + 144 )
Donc c'est vrai que c'est pas forcement pratique de les faire.

Pour les parenthses, c'est un mauvais rflexe de dveloppeur...

Et sinon, vous chipotez l !  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Personnellement, j'ai appris  l'cole, comme beaucoup de monde de ma gnration je suppose, que justement il ne fallait pas mettre d'accent sur les majuscules, ni de cdille.

Habitu comme tout le monde, depuis longtemps  voir les 2 orthographes, notamment avec les correcteurs orthographiques, j'ai appris rcemment, totalement par hasard, qu'il n'avait pas 2 orthographes, qu'il n'y en avait qu'une seule, celle avec accent, il n'y aurait mme pas de tolrance sur ce point. Et donc ne pas mettre d'accent serait une faute d'orthographe.
Pourtant je pense que c'est encore enseign de ne pas mettre d'accent sur les majuscules.

----------


## illight

> 


je l'avais dj vu quelque part cet article, et c'est pas faux que c'est quand mme facilement lisible (je trouve)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

Il me semble que je l'avait dj post.

Et si c'est faux.  Ce message circule depuis quelques annes, y compris dans des revues srieuses, mais il n'y a jamais eu d'tudes d'universitaires la-dessus. On sait depuis que l'histoire a t lanc sous forme de blagues par quelques tudiants. Quant  l'ordre des lettres, qui se dit alatoire, il serait, au contraire judicieusement choisit, certains arrangements marchent mieux que d'autres, certains ne marchent pas du tout. 

D'ailleurs depuis bon nombres se sont amuser  crer des algorithmes pour rcrire n'importe quel texte.

Et dans la rubrique "Applis qui sert  rien" on doit mme surement en trouver des quantits dans les stores Androd et iOS

----------


## Nhaps

Vairnemt tu coris que l'odrre est bein ciohsi, car l je fias cmmoe je vuex, vuos aevz cpmoirs un turc ?

 ::nosms::

----------


## giragu03

> Personnellement, j'ai appris  l'cole, comme beaucoup de monde de ma gnration je suppose, que justement il ne fallait pas mettre d'accent sur les majuscules, ni de cdille.


Tout comme toi, j'ai appris  l'cole primaire  ne pas accentuer mes majuscules. Mais arriv en 6, j'ai eu un professeur de franais (avec une minuscule parce que c'est la langue, j'arriverai un jour, j'y arriverai...) qui sanctionnait les absences d'accents et de cdilles sur les majuscules. Donc quand, sur ta copie, tu perdais dj un point pour l'orthographe parce que tu n'avais pas mis de cdille au titre (obligatoirement en majuscule pour tre conforme  la prsentation souhaite par le professeur en question) "DEVOIR DE FRANAIS", tu apprends vite...



> Habitu comme tout le monde, depuis longtemps  voir les 2 orthographes, notamment avec les correcteurs orthographiques, j'ai appris rcemment, totalement par hasard, qu'il n'avait pas 2 orthographes, qu'il n'y en avait qu'une seule, celle avec accent, il n'y aurait mme pas de tolrance sur ce point. Et donc ne pas mettre d'accent serait une faute d'orthographe.
> Pourtant je pense que c'est encore enseign de ne pas mettre d'accent sur les majuscules.


Effectivement c'est bel et bien une faute, et il est fort probable que ce soit encore enseign. Si on se rfre au lien vers le site de l'Acadmie franaise que j'ai mis quelques messages auparavant, il est clairement crit "Il convient cependant dobserver quen franais, laccent a pleine valeur orthographique" et donc on devrait toujours accentuer les majuscules.

----------


## Lung

Pour moi, les accents ne servent pas  faire jolis (gnralement), mais  donner du sens. Donc, majuscules ou minuscules, il en faut.
C'est juste mon avis.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Mon pre bossait dans l'imprimerie de journaux. Selon lui, et ce que j'ai aussi lu sur des sites spcialiss, c'est surtout parce que les machines achetes pour imprimer taient d'origine anglo-saxonne qu'on a pris l'habitude, depuis le dbut du 20 sicle, de ne pas mettre d'accent sur les capitales. Parce que sinon, comme indiqu sur les mails au-dessus, il faudrait.

----------


## Jipt

Salut  tous,  toutes et  rothen  ::coucou:: 

a fait un bout de temps que je n'ai pas crit ici, mais cette fois je sors de ma rserve car je ne peux pas laisser passer cette erreur :



> Mon pre bossait dans l'imprimerie de journaux. Selon lui, et ce que j'ai aussi lu sur des sites spcialiss, c'est surtout parce que les *machines achetes pour imprimer* taient d'origine anglo-saxonne qu'on a pris l'habitude, depuis le dbut du 20 sicle, de ne pas mettre d'accent sur les capitales. Parce que sinon, comme indiqu sur les mails au-dessus, il faudrait.


C'est  cause des *machines  crire*, dont l'origine est anglo-saxonne (a c'est exact), et comme ces gens-l n'ont pas d'accents dans leur langue crite, ils n'en ont pas pourvu les machines qu'il fabriquaient.
Point barre.
[EDIT, la nuit porte conseil  ::mrgreen:: ]
Ton pre voulait sans doute parler des Monotype et Linotype, qui t inventes aprs (1885 pour l'une, 1894 pour l'autre, soit plus d'un sicle aprs le 1er brevet de machine  crire).

Et quand je dis que les machines  crire n'ont pas d'accents, je parle des majuscules, bien sr, car les machines  clavier azerty les ont pour les minuscules, sinon il aurait t impossible de les utiliser. [/EDIT]

Ensuite ces machines se sont vendues partout dans le monde, et de nombreuses secrtaires se sont retrouves dans *l'impossibilit* de les mettre, puisqu'ils n'y taient pas !

Et de cette impossibilit en a dcoul, petit  petit, une espce de *rgle stupide* qui s'est propage au corps enseignant et voil...

J'en ai dj parl plusieurs fois dans des sous-forums de code (y en a qui veulent les supprimer pour mieux grer leur BdD, mais j'ai le souvenir d'une collgue de boulot qui a eu de gros soucis administratifs car son nom comporte un accent qui a parfois t zapp sur certains documents).

Plein de gens autour de moi sont persuads qu'il ne faut pas les mettre, alors que l'un de vous a bien relev la phrase de l'Acadmie.  ::ccool:: 
Je leur explique l'histoire des Remington, et je leur demande comment faire la diffrence entre
L'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITES
et 
L'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITS...

Il y a plein d'autres exemples, genre J'AIME BIEN COMTEMPLER LE MODELE DU MODELE  ::koi:: 
LE MODEL DU MODLE c'est quand mme mieux, non ?  ::lun:: 
Et un petit dernier pour les pisseurs de code, en runion : on a une TACHE (sur le pantalon) ou une TCHE ( coder) ? 
Je me marre quand je vois passer certains slides, des fois  ::aie:: 

Je ne citerai qu'un livre (j'en ai maintenant une quarantaine), le _Manuel de typographie franaise lmentaire_, d'Yves Perrousseaux, qui m'a mis le pied  l'trier.
(MP : RIP, Yves, et merci pour tout)

----------


## giragu03

> et je leur demande comment faire la diffrence entre
> L'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITES
> et 
> L'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITS...


J'essayais de retrouver cet exemple, la version complte tait quelque chose du genre "Il y a eu une forte augmentation des retraits ces dernires annes".
Sans les accents, on voit que cela discrdite totalement celui qui crit cette affirmation  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Vous avez un truc pour crire les majuscules avec des accents ou cdilles sans avoir  connatre le code ascii ?
Moi je fais un copier-coller sous vi sur une machine unix car j'ai une touche qui permet de passer en majuscule le caractre saisi ::aie:: 
(128) (144)     

 l'poque quand il fallait remplir un formulaire  l'cole, on m'a toujours fait remarquer que je n'tais pas FRANQUAIS ! ::roll:: 

[/Edit]
Donc avec les squences de touches alt + ` + E -> a marche, alt + , alt + ^ , etc, pour la cdille c'est alt + 128

----------


## giragu03

> Vous avez un truc pour crire les majuscules avec des accents ou cdilles sans avoir  connatre le code ascii ?


Je connais le code ASCII  ::aie:: 
 : Alt + 0192
 : Alt + 0199
 : Alt + 0200 (ou alors on peut taper AltGr + 7 et E...)
 : Alt + 0201
 : Alt + 0202 (ou alors on peut taper ^ et E...)
 : AltGr + 7 et U (pas appris le code ASCII)
 : Alt + 0156
 : Alt + 0171
 : Alt + 0187
Et pour les autres caractres pour lesquels j'ai besoin, je vais dans la table de caractres.

----------


## Loceka

> je leur demande comment faire la diffrence entre
> L'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITES
> et 
> L'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITS...


ET ILS NE TE REPONDENT PAS QUE LE ALL CAPS C'EST MAL ?

MOI C'EST CE QUE J'AURAIS FAIT A LEUR PLACE !

----------


## Nhaps

> ET ILS NE TE REPONDENT PAS QUE LE ALL CAPS C'EST MAL ?
> 
> MOI C'EST CE QUE J'AURAIS FAIT A LEUR PLACE !


pourtant il existe le FULL CAPS DAY  ::aie:: 




> l'poque quand il fallait remplir un formulaire  l'cole, on m'a toujours fait remarquer que je n'tais pas FRANQUAIS !


Ben non FRANKLIN c'est la tortue ! 
 ::pastaper::

----------


## lper

> ET ILS NE TE REPONDENT PAS QUE LE ALL CAPS C'EST MAL ?
> 
> MOI C'EST CE QUE J'AURAIS FAIT A LEUR PLACE !


Va engueuler les journalistes et leurs gros titres !  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> ET ILS NE TE REPONDENT PAS QUE LE ALL CAPS C'EST MAL ?
> 
> MOI C'EST CE QUE J'AURAIS FAIT A LEUR PLACE !


 ::langue2::   ::haha:: 

Bah, c'est bien souvent comme a dans les journaux, la pub, etc.

----------


## Nhaps

leurs places aussi ? non ? c'est ils ? Bouhouhouh  ::cry::

----------


## Jipt

> leurs places aussi ? non ? c'est ils ? Bouhouhouh


Tu ne peux pas tre  plusieurs places,  ::mouarf:: 

_Ce que j'aurais fait  la place des gens qui..._ ,  leur place, quoi  :;): 
Comme si j'tais ("j" = moi, donc au singulier) ces gens, mais pas tous ensemble, c'est pas possible, donc l'un aprs l'autre.

Et pour enfoncer le clou, pas plus tard que tout de suite, quelque part ici :

----------


## lper

> Tu ne peux pas tre  plusieurs places, 
> 
> _Ce que j'aurais fait  la place des gens qui..._ ,  leur place, quoi 
> Comme si j'tais ("j" = moi, donc au singulier) ces gens, mais pas tous ensemble, c'est pas possible, donc l'un aprs l'autre.
> [/ATTACH]


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton explication, c'est plutt chaque personne qui a une seule place, le "leur" est relatif aux gens et non au sujet il me semble.

----------


## Nhaps

C'est pour a que j'tais un peu perdu...
Pourtant dans le train, il est pas rare de trouver une personne qui occupe plusieurs places..  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> C'est pour a que j'tais un peu perdu...
> Pourtant dans le train, il est pas rare de trouver une personne qui occupe plusieurs places..


Ah ben l, tu peux mettre le "s"  mon avis.  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est pour a que j'tais un peu perdu...
> Pourtant dans le train, il est pas rare de trouver une personne qui occupe plusieurs places..


Et quelques fois plusieurs  la mme place. Quand c'est dans les toilettes, le contrleur n'est, en gnral, pas trs content  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous   ::zoubi:: 

Waouh ..je rentre d'un WE un peu prolong  ::mouarf::  et je vois que le poste a bien volu   :;): 

pour une matheuse comme moi je dcouvre plein de choses , c'est super  ::ccool::  ...comme par exemple  le fait de pouvoir mettre un accent sur une majuscule  :8O:  j'en ai jamais entendu parl ...merci  vous pour ces leons ...trs bonne ide   ::yaisse::

----------


## Alvaten

> un WE un peu prolong


En effet un week-end qui dure jusqu'au jeudi c'est dja du joli prolongement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

C'est bien la semaine est courte du coup  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

MDR , c'est vrai j'avais pas ralis ...

demain c'est dj le WE  ::mouarf::  

bon , l je vais tre raisonnable , le prochain sera plus court  :;):  

faudrait aussi que je vous fasse un peu travailler la semaine prochaine pour que vous ne perdiez pas vos bonnes habitudes  ::yaisse::

----------


## giragu03

> MDR , c'est vrai j'avais pas ralis ...


Du coup, est-ce que tu vas attaquer le week-end par anticipation ds aujourd'hui ?  ::aie:: 



> demain c'est dj le WE  
> 
> bon , l je vais tre raisonnable , le prochain sera plus court


Tu vas le terminer mercredi ?  ::aie:: 



> faudrait aussi que je vous fasse un peu travailler la semaine prochaine pour que vous ne perdiez pas vos bonnes habitudes


Bein, en attendant on papote de choses et d'autres, comme tu as pu le constater.
Dans les combinaisons de touches, j'avais oubli l'e dans l'a () : Alt + 0230
Et pour l'accompagner, quoi de mieux qu'une chanson Elaeudanla teta :

----------


## Lung

> faudrait aussi que je vous fasse un peu travailler la semaine prochaine pour que vous ne perdiez pas vos bonnes habitudes


Moi aussi j'ai quelque chose  identifier. Je peux ?  ::mrgreen:: 
J'ai un ami qui aimerait configurer une douchette code-barre (USB):
- supprimer les bip.
- Ne pas tre oblig d'tre en caps-lock pour lire les chiffres des codes-barre.

Je ne connais pas la marque, mais sur la boite j'ai une rfrence (595400) et le code EAN13 (3 524890 595400).
J'ai trouv des sites qui proposent d'en acheter, mais pas grand chose d'autre, si ce n'est qu'elle est sense fonctionner toute seule sans logiciel.
D'habitude, avec les douchette code-barre, il y a un livret avec des codes-barre de configuration (j'avais a pour les gryphon et les symbol).

Si quelqu'un a une ide ?

----------


## Auteur

J'ai trouv cette documentation en PDF. Si j'ai bien compris tu programmes la douchette en lui faisant lire les codes barres que tu trouves dans cette documentation.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

 part une grosse fiesta ce WE  ::mouarf::  j'ai t trs raisonnable  ..alors du coup , comme j'tais en forme j'ai voulu me lancer dans des travaux de peinture ..bon au dpart ca devait tre assez facile , je voulais repeindre mes escaliers en blanc ..sauf que j'avais aussi du coup le petit bout de rambarde du palier  peindre aussi ..je ne pouvais y accder qu'en dmontant un grand bahut ..que du coup je vais peindre aussi ...mais pour dmonter le bahut il a fallut dmonter des marches ..sous lesquelles il y avait de l'lectricit  finir ..et du coup bien sur j'ai une autre rambarde  faire ..ainsi  le sol du palier  ::yaisse::  

bref , tout a pour vous dire que chez moi c'est plus qu'un grand chantier avec des morceaux de bahut partout ..et que du coup  je ne pourrai pas tre beaucoup avec vous cette semaine  ::cry::  

ah si vous avez une ide de ce que je vais pouvoir faire du chat quand je ferai les escaliers  ::roll:: je crois que j'aimerais pas trop la dco papattes  ::mouarf:: 

sinon dans le journal 

de mieux en mieux non ?

----------


## illight

Il tait toujours en tat de fonctionnement le char ?  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est pas trs rassurant qu'on l'ai vol sinon  ::?:

----------


## Lung

> J'ai trouv cette documentation en PDF. Si j'ai bien compris tu programmes la douchette en lui faisant lire les codes barres que tu trouves dans cette documentation.


 ::merci::   Je vais regarder ...




> C'est pas trs rassurant qu'on l'ai vol sinon


Peut-tre un collectionneur ?

----------


## Alvaten

Il doit s'agir d'un Panhard EBR ... ah zut on nous demandait pas de l'identifier  ::mrgreen:: 

Vu les dimentions de l'engin, il n'a pas du tre facile  subtilis, je vois mal ses voleurs rester discret en le tirant jusque chez eux (sans compt qu'il  falu pour ca un sacr tracteur)




> il tait toujours en tat de fonctionnement le char


J'espre que si l'arme l'a laiss sur place c'est bien que non, mais bon il s'agit quand mme d'un char "modrne", je me demande bien pourquoi il n'a jamais t enlev de l. D'habitude c'est plus les paves datant de la guerre qui sont laiss dans un but historique.

----------


## ManusDei

Il y a des fondeurs pas loin ? Parce que bon, si vous en trouvez un qui "dcouvre" 13 tonnes d'acier dans ses rserves, vous saurez o est parti le char  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> ah si vous avez une ide de ce que je vais pouvoir faire du chat quand je ferai les escaliers je crois que j'aimerais pas trop la dco papattes


Au choix, du pt, de la terrine, du hachis parmentier...  ::aie:: 



> sinon dans le journal 
> 
> de mieux en mieux non ?


Mince, on s'en est rendu compte  ::aie::  Bon, je vais leur rendre.
a ne doit pas tre facile  planquer, a. Sans parler que a ne doit pas tre discret  dplacer  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Apparement, la police a repr l'engin. Il se trouverai actuellement en Russie.
La preuve en image.

----------


## illight

> a ne doit pas tre facile  planquer, a. Sans parler que a ne doit pas tre discret  dplacer



a dpend si tu prend l'autoroute ou les routes de campagne  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Apparement, la police a repr l'engin. Il se trouverai actuellement en Russie.
> La preuve en image.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUF6pSMl-Do


Oui, mais "c'est normal en Russie".   ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

Journe super ensoleille ce matin chez moi ...du coup , j'espre que parmi vous il n'y en a pas dans les inondations ,j'ai vu  a la tl , vraiment  trop affreux de tout perdre comme   ::cry:: 




> Au choix, du pt, de la terrine, du hachis parmentier...


tu es absolument pouvantable ..fais gaffe , j'arrive   ::rouleau:: 




> Apparement, la police a repr l'engin. Il se trouverai actuellement en Russie.


MDR ton lien  ::ptdr::  ..c'est sr ca surprend ...remarque j'ai lu dans le journal aujourd'hui , que sur l'autoroute , 2 automobilistes avaient percut ...un canap ..si , si   ::mouarf3:: 




> Vu les dimentions de l'engin, il n'a pas du tre facile  subtilis, je vois mal ses voleurs rester discret en le tirant jusque chez eux (sans compt qu'il  fallu pour ca un sacr tracteur)
> 
>  je me demande bien pourquoi il n'a jamais t enlev de l. D'habitude c'est plus les paves datant de la guerre qui sont laiss dans un but historique.


ben dans notre coin il y en a plusieurs en dco ..je ne me suis jamais pos la question du pourquoi ..quelqu'un a une ide ? 

par contre c'est la premire fois que j'entends parler d'un vol , j'ai mme du mal  m'imaginer comment ils ont pu faire ..je sais pas s'il a t retrouv car j'ai rien vu  ce sujet dans le journal ..comment peut-on voler un truc aussi gros sans que personne le voit  :8O: 

est- ce que vous avez d'autres exemples de vol de cette envergure ??  ::roll::

----------


## illight

> MDR ton lien  ..c'est sr ca surprend ...remarque j'ai lu dans le journal aujourd'hui , que sur l'autoroute , 2 automobilistes avaient percut ...un canap ..si , si


a sent les gens qui ont fait un dmnagement, et qui ont perdu un truc sur la route  ::mrgreen::  mais sur l'autoroute, c'est super dangereux  :8O: 




> ben dans notre coin il y en a plusieurs en dco ..je ne me suis jamais pos la question du pourquoi ..quelqu'un a une ide ?


C'est peut-tre des vestiges des 2 guerres mondiales ??





> par contre c'est la premire fois que j'entends parler d'un vol , j'ai mme du mal  m'imaginer comment ils ont pu faire ..je sais pas s'il a t retrouv car j'ai rien vu  ce sujet dans le journal ..comment peut-on voler un truc aussi gros sans que personne le voit 
> 
> est- ce que vous avez d'autres exemples de vol de cette envergure ??


Ouais, il y a David Copperfield qui a piqu un avion et un train je crois  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

> Oui, mais "c'est normal en Russie".


Bonne rfrence  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est peut-tre des vestiges des 2 guerres mondiales ??


Probablement pas. Vu le modle en photo sur l'article il s'agit d'un char cre dans les annes 50 et en service jusque dans les annnes 80, d'o la question, mais qu'est-ce qu'il font l ?

----------


## giragu03

> tu es absolument pouvantable ..fais gaffe , j'arrive


Oups, j'aurais d m'assurer que ce n'tait pas toi qui avais piqu le blind avant de dire ce genre de choses... En mme temps, tu as bien demand ce que tu pouvais faire du chat pour viter qu'il ne passe sur ta peinture fraiche, si tu choisis une de ces options, tu es tranquille : il ne passera pas sur la peinture fraiche. J'ai rpondu au cahier des charges (tu n'as pas prcis qu'il fallait qu'il soit sain et sauf  l'issue de l'opration).
Sinon, plus srieusement, il faudrait soit que tu arrives  le bloquer dehors (selon sa nature, ce sera plus ou moins facile), soit que tu le confies  quelqu'un le temps des travaux... C'est encore ce qu'il y a de plus sr.
 ::zoubi:: 




> a sent les gens qui ont fait un dmnagement, et qui ont perdu un truc sur la route  mais sur l'autoroute, c'est super dangereux


Mais pas du tout, c'est un pauvre canap qui en avait marre de passer ses journes enferm au salon et qui s'est dit "Je vais aller faire un tour". Voyant plein de voitures, il s'est dit "Je vais faire du stop". Comme personne ne s'arrtait, il a dcid de forcer la main  une voiture. N'tant pas habitu aux dangers de l'extrieur et ayant mal apprci la vitesse de celle-ci, arriva ce qui devait arriver : la voiture a percut le malheureux canap.
 ::fou::

----------


## ManusDei

Sinon, taler du concentr d'eucalyptus en bas des escaliers, les chats dtestent a.

----------


## lper

Coucou,

une petite photo pour Rothen, si tu trouves l'endroit tu as gagn ton repas !  ::zoubi:: 

La devinette du jour : qu'est-ce qui est petit et marron, facile pour les amateurs de Kaamelott sinon la rponse  ::mrgreen::  :

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou,
> 
> une petite photo pour Rothen, si tu trouves l'endroit tu as gagn ton repas ! 
> 
> La devinette du jour : qu'est-ce qui est petit et marron, facile pour les amateurs de Kaamelott sinon la rponse  :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBMo0pYPrjM


C'est pas faux  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> C'est pas faux


C'est l'nigme que tu n'as pas comprise ? (pour continuer la tradition). ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> C'est l'nigme que tu n'as pas comprise ? (pour continuer la tradition).


Vous voulez dire que nos sentiments divergent ? Ouais c'est pas faux  ::aie:: 
http://www.m6.fr/serie-kaamelott/vid...e_secrete.html
Je n'ai pas retrouv le passage "ces entrectes sont succulentes" (pas le temps de chercher plus, ni dans l'pisode, ni dans un autre... vu qu'il y en a eu plusieurs sur "La botte secrte").

----------


## rothen

> une petite photo pour Rothen, si tu trouves l'endroit tu as gagn ton repas ! 
> 
> La devinette du jour : qu'est-ce qui est petit et marron, facile pour les amateurs de Kaamelott sinon la rponse  :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBMo0pYPrjM


Coucou les tous ..coucou Laurent  ::zoubi:: 

comment veux tu que je gagne quelque chose ..impossible d'agrandir la photo , qui ressemble  un confetti  ::mouarf::  ..et la vido ...n'est pas visible dans mon pays  ::cry:: 

Un sujet un peu hard pour une veille de WE  mais a m'a quand mme marqu hier dans le journal ...pour ceux qui arrivent  lire ..et surtout  agrandir l'image  :;): 

ca vous inspire quoi ??  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> comment veux tu que je gagne quelque chose ..impossible d'agrandir la photo , qui ressemble  un confetti  ..


Alors une nouvelle photo du village dont le nom est mondialement connu de part le produit d'appellation d'origine controle, y a un chateau aussi  visiter mais j'avais plus de batterie, salet de portable. ::aie:: 
ps : tu n'arrives pas  cliquer sur la photo pour l'agrandir ?

----------


## giragu03

> Alors une nouvelle photo du village dont le nom est mondialement connu de part le produit d'appellation d'origine controle, y a un chateau aussi  visiter mais j'avais plus de batterie, salet de portable.
> ps : tu n'arrives pas  cliquer sur la photo pour l'agrandir ?


Canton de Fribourg en Suisse ? NPA (quivalent du code postal Franais, pour ceux que a intresserait) 1663 ?
Je ne donne pas la rponse pour laisser chercher un petit peu Rothen...

----------


## Nhaps

La ville se mange ?

----------


## lper

Oui  tous les deux :;): , alors avec a si elle trouve pas.... ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> La ville se mange ?


Oui, mais une question existentielle se pose, on fait quoi avec les trous ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Oui, mais une question existentielle se pose, on fait quoi avec les trous ?


Quand on vous dit que ce patelin est un trou paum...  ::aie:: 
Au fait, la version suisse n'a pas de trou (donc tu ne te poses pas la question  ::langue:: ).

a y est, j'ai pris un peu de temps pour retrouver les ctelettes plus savoureuses, du grand Perceval...
http://www.kaamelott.info/livre-1/71...l#.UuvjVbRv-71

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::ptdr:: 

vous auriez pu m'aider  ::mouarf:: ...j'ai eu un mal fou  trouver  ::wow:: 

allez je tente .. tout hasard  ::ange:: ..

a serait pas Gruyres  ::mouarf3::  

bon , alors , tu m'emmnes o au restau ?? ::mouarf:: 

sinon personne n'a comment mon article ? bizarre qu'on ne puisse rien faire dans un cas comme a non ??

----------


## sevyc64

> Au fait, la version suisse n'a pas de trou (donc tu ne te poses pas la question ).


C'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu dire moi-aussi, que le sans-trou serait suisse et le trou serait franais, mais il parait que, au final, il n'en est rien. Il y en aurait aussi avec des trous suisses.

----------


## lper

> bon , alors , tu m'emmnes o au restau ??


Ben tu as mrit une fondue si a te dit, la meilleure que l'on puisse dguster est a Chtel-st-Denis personnellement, donc quand tu veux ma chre !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> sinon personne n'a comment mon article ? bizarre qu'on ne puisse rien faire dans un cas comme a non ??


Non, c'est une bonne chose qu'une fois que le jugement est dfinitif, on ne puisse pas tre rejug pour les mmes faits. Sinon, il y en a qui passeraient leur temps en procs jusqu' ce que le jugement soit en leur faveur. Maintenant, il semblerait qu'on soit dans le cas d'une grosse erreur judiciaire, au final due  un dtail de procdure (la greffire qui n'a pas paraph certaines pages des PV des dbats d'appel, impliquant le pourvoi en cassation des avocats de l'accus et la tenue d'un nouveau procs d'appel innocentant l'accus, semblerait-il  tort eu gard aux rsultats de l'analyse ADN). Ce qui me choque le plus, au final, c'est la tenue d'un nouveau procs  cause d'un dtail de procdure, qu'on revienne sur le fond pour une histoire de forme (surtout que l'erreur "technique" n'avait pas d'incidence sur le droulement de la procdure). Mais bon, _dura lex sed lex_.

Par contre, j'ai lu (ou entendu) que cette personne pourrait tre ventuellement inquite pour d'autres chefs d'accusation que ceux qui ont t utiliss lors de la premire procdure. Par exemple s'il a t accus "seulement" de meurtre lors de la premire procdure, il peut tre accus cette fois pour l'enlvement (c'est un exemple simple pour expliquer...), mais il est probable que les principaux chefs d'accusation possibles ont dj t exploits lors de la premire procdure et donc qu'il risque beaucoup moins que ce qu'il risquait avec la premire procdure.




> C'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu dire moi-aussi, que le sans-trou serait suisse et le trou serait franais, mais il parait que, au final, il n'en est rien. Il y en aurait aussi avec des trous suisses.


Effectivement, d'aprs le cahier des charges de l'AOC suisse 4  6 mm pour les trous (donc si on leur donne une taille, a veut dire qu'il y en a...).

----------


## sevyc64

> Ce qui me choque le plus, au final, c'est la tenue d'un nouveau procs  cause d'un dtail de procdure, qu'on revienne sur le fond pour une histoire de forme (surtout que l'erreur "technique" n'avait pas d'incidence sur le droulement de la procdure). Mais bon, _dura lex sed lex_.


C'est le principe de la Cassation. 
La Cassation ne juge jamais sur le fond, uniquement la forme, elle est l pour dire si, point de vue de la loi, la procdure d'appel s'est droule correctement. Si oui, elle valide le jugement et c'est termin, si non elle casse le jugement d'appel et on recommence la procdure d'appel  0.

----------


## giragu03

> C'est le principe de la Cassation. 
> La Cassation ne juge jamais sur le fond, uniquement la forme, elle est l pour dire si, point de vue de la loi, la procdure d'appel s'est droule correctement. Si oui, elle valide le jugement et c'est termin, si non elle casse le jugement d'appel et on recommence la procdure d'appel  0.


On est bien d'accord (c'est le genre de choses qu'on apprenait en ducation civique au collge et au lyce quand j'y tais...), la Cour de cassation s'assure que le droit a t correctement appliqu. a peut donc tre un problme de forme (comme dans le cas dont on parle), un problme d'interprtation de loi (par exemple un cas comme celui-ci), un problme de prvalence d'une loi sur une autre (cf. ce bulletin d'info),...
Il n'empche que a me choque qu'un procs puisse tre cass pour une histoire de paraphes sur des PV des dbats, cela n'a influenc ni le droulement de l'enqute, ni celui du procs, ni celui du jugement. Autant qu'une erreur "technique" ayant nuit au bon droulement du procs provoque son annulation, je comprends ; autant dans ce cas-l, j'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre (pas la lgalit de la chose, mais plutt sa lgitimit). Mais comme je l'ai dit, c'est la loi et il faut faire avec.

Edit: Je me rends compte que je n'ai pas encore mis une seule chanson de Franois Deguelt, malgr son dcs la semaine dernire. Alors je me rattrape tout de suite avec un de ses plus grands succs (mais probablement pas le plus grand...) :

----------


## Alvaten

> au final, il n'en est rien. Il y en aurait aussi avec des trous suisses.





> Effectivement, d'aprs le cahier des charges de l'AOC suisse 4  6 mm pour les trous (donc si on leur donne une taille, a veut dire qu'il y en a...).


Je n'ai JAMAIS vu de trou dans notre Gruyre AOC  :8O:

----------


## lper

> C'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu dire moi-aussi, que le sans-trou serait suisse et le trou serait franais, mais il parait que, au final, il n'en est rien. Il y en aurait aussi avec des trous suisses.


Moi non plus, jamais vu de gruyre avec des trous, c'est plutt l'emmental(et puis pour moi a n'existe pas le gruyre franais, j'appelle a du comt ::aie:: ).

----------


## giragu03

> Je n'ai JAMAIS vu de trou dans notre Gruyre AOC


Je ne l'ai pas invent. Le site http://www.gruyere.com/ me semblait tre une source fiable, mais aprs, je ne suis spcialiste ni Gruyre ni mme en fromage... Et de plus je n'habite pas  proximit immdiate de la Suisse (mme si je n'en suis pas trs trs loin...)

----------


## Nhaps

il y a pas une histoire o c'est seulement le gruyres francais qui a des trous ?
Pour pouvoir l'appeler pareil, une histoire dans le genre

edit : Nhaps le fromager a raison !

----------


## Alvaten

> Je ne l'ai pas invent. Le site http://www.gruyere.com/ me semblait tre une source fiable, mais aprs, je ne suis spcialiste ni Gruyre ni mme en fromage...


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire, j'ai t aussi tonn en lisant ca. Peut tre est-ce simplement une "tolrence" car il y a parfois de toute petites bulles de quelques mm mais ca reste rare. 
Il faudrait demander  un fromager de la Gruyre  ::):

----------


## illight

> Moi non plus, jamais vu de gruyre avec des trous, c'est plutt l'emmental(et puis pour moi a n'existe pas le gruyre franais, j'appelle a du comt).



Tu veux te faire tuer toi c'est a ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gangsoleil

> C'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu dire moi-aussi, que le sans-trou serait suisse et le trou serait franais, mais il parait que, au final, il n'en est rien. Il y en aurait aussi avec des trous suisses.


Negatif  ::): 

Le gruyere (suisse) n'a pas de trou.
Le gruyere (francais) a de petits trous.
L'emmental a des gros trous.

----------


## illight

En parlant de gruyre...Comment vous le prononcez ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Je pense que a dpend des rgions, car, j'ai entendu plusieurs prononciations :
- gru - hier (c'est du phontique, mais je suis pas un dico  ::aie:: )
- grui - hier 

Pour ma part, j'utilise la 2e. Et vous ?

----------


## lper

> Tu veux te faire tuer toi c'est a ?


On peut bien leur laisser l'AOC, on a dj de quoi se rgaler en France avec le Comt, le Beaufort, l'Abondance. Comme si on produisait du Champagne en Suisse... ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> En parlant de gruyre...Comment vous le prononcez ? 
> 
> Je pense que a dpend des rgions, car, j'ai entendu plusieurs prononciations :
> - gru - hier (c'est du phontique, mais je suis pas un dico )
> - grui - hier 
> 
> Pour ma part, j'utilise la 2e. Et vous ?


Moi c'est gru yre.

----------


## Alvaten

Idem, comme pour le village, j'ai toujours entendu et prononc "gru-hier"

----------


## giragu03

> Comme si on produisait du Champagne en Suisse...


En Suisse, non. Mais, j'ai lu qu'il y avait normment de difficults  faire respecter l'AOC aux tats-Unis (et donc du Champagne made in USA existait, qui n'avait de Champagne que le nom...).



> Moi c'est gru yre.


Moi, c'est un petit peu entre les deux : il y a un lger son "i", mais ce n'est pas grui-hier pour autant, plutt gru-i-re (je ne sais pas si c'est clair, mais je me comprends et c'est bien l l'essentiel  ::aie:: )

----------


## Nhaps

> En Suisse, non. Mais, j'ai lu qu'il y avait normment de difficults  faire respecter l'AOC aux tats-Unis (et donc du Champagne made in USA existait, qui n'avait de Champagne que le nom...).
> 
> Moi, c'est un petit peu entre les deux : il y a un lger son "i", mais ce n'est pas grui-hier pour autant, plutt gru-i-re (je ne sais pas si c'est clair, mais je me comprends et c'est bien l l'essentiel )


GRU YEAH RE 

 ::ccool::

----------


## Alvaten

> En Suisse, non.


Sisi, on a un village Champagne en suisse qui  eu des problmes et qui ne peut plus vendre son vin comme "vin de Champagne"

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champagne_(Vaud)

----------


## Lung

::zzz::   ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> ?


Je pense, oui.... voire mme un peu mouru le sujet.... Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de sujet pour relancer le dbat.... :/

----------


## Alvaten

> Parce qu'il n'avait pas un patrimoine gntique intressant, Marius, girafon d'un an et demi, a t euthanasi dimanche au zoo de Copenhague, malgr la colre des amoureux des animaux.


La suite ici http://www.bluewin.ch/fr/infos/insol...u-zoo-de-.html

Les "colos" et brigite bardot me font souvent bien rire, mais il y a quand mme des truc que je comprend pas, dont celle-l. Je ne comprend pas qu'ils ne l'aient pas donn  un zoo qui en aurai envie ... et c'est surtout la manire qui m'tonne.

----------


## giragu03

> La suite ici http://www.bluewin.ch/fr/infos/insol...u-zoo-de-.html
> 
> Les "colos" et brigite bardot me font souvent bien rire, mais il y a quand mme des truc que je comprend pas, dont celle-l. Je ne comprend pas qu'ils ne l'aient pas donn  un zoo qui en aurai envie ... et c'est surtout la manire qui m'tonne.


Comme toi, je trouve les "colos" parfois intgristes, mais l, je n'ai pas compris (pas lu l'article en question, mais je vois de quel vnement a parle, donc je rpte peut-tre un peu le contenu de l'article). Un milliardaire voulait l'acheter, ils ont refus de le lui vendre sous prtexte que ce n'tait pas dans les habitudes de la maison de vendre les animaux. Un autre zoo (qui n'tait pas membre de l'EAZA) tait aussi intress, mais ils n'ont pas voulu le transfrer.
Et je crois que le pire de tout est l'autopsie en public (sans contrle du public, donc y compris des petits enfants y ont assist)... C'est de la cruaut gratuite et qui plus est, mise en spectacle.

----------


## lper

Y en a qui vont en prison pour beaucoup moins que a en France. ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Comme toi, je trouve les "colos" parfois intgristes, mais l, je n'ai pas compris (pas lu l'article en question, mais je vois de quel vnement a parle, donc je rpte peut-tre un peu le contenu de l'article). Un milliardaire voulait l'acheter, ils ont refus de le lui vendre sous prtexte que ce n'tait pas dans les habitudes de la maison de vendre les animaux. Un autre zoo (qui n'tait pas membre de l'EAZA) tait aussi intress, mais ils n'ont pas voulu le transfrer.
> Et je crois que le pire de tout est l'autopsie en public (sans contrle du public, donc y compris des petits enfants y ont assist)... C'est de la cruaut gratuite et qui plus est, mise en spectacle.


Quand j'avais vu la citation d'Alvaten  la base, j'ai dj pens que l'tre humain me donnait envie de vomir, mais si ce que tu dis est vrai, mon clavier ne va pas s'en remettre.....

----------


## giragu03

> Quand j'avais vu la citation d'Alvaten  la base, j'ai dj pens que l'tre humain me donnait envie de vomir, mais si ce que tu dis est vrai, mon clavier ne va pas s'en remettre.....


http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...te-execute.php
http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...e-la-toile.php
Et le pire ( mon avis), c'est de voir la deuxime photo du deuxime lien que je mets... Tu vois des gamins aux premiers rangs et certains n'ont pas l'air bien vieux...

Encore une fois, ce qui me choque le plus dans l'histoire, c'est cette mise en spectacle de la mort d'un animal plus que la mort en elle-mme (surtout que, aprs, la carcasse du girafon n'a pas t "gaspille", mais a servi de nourriture pour les lions : il a donc subi ce que subissent nombre d'animaux pour finir dans nos assiettes).

----------


## lper

Ce qui me choque, c'est que si t'as pas la chance d'avoir des gnes intressant, tu es jet en pture aux fauves, intressant le reflet de notre socit. ::?:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ce qui me choque, c'est que si t'as pas la chance d'avoir des gnes intressant, tu es jet en pture aux fauves, intressant le reflet de notre socit.


C'est aussi a plus que le spectacle qui me rvulse.... Vu que nous faisons partie du monde animal, quand est-ce que a va revenir (et bien oui, le nazisme avait dj voqu - et mis en pratique - l'ide) pour nous ? 

Et puis "des gnes intressants" a veut dire quoi ? "Ah, non, dsol jeune girafon, tu avais trop/pas assez de tches oranges" ? (je n'ai pas lu les articles, peut-tre est-il expliqu dedans ce que ces gens lui reprochaient plus exactement...)

----------


## sevyc64

> Je ne comprend pas qu'ils ne l'aient pas donn  un zoo qui en aurai envie ... et c'est surtout la manire qui m'tonne.


Parce que le don d'animaux entre zoo est trs contrl et se fait au sein d'un rseau international. Pour les zoo susceptibles de pouvoir rcuprer un girafon de cet age l (et donc  terme susceptible de pouvoir se reproduire avec la population dj en place), ce girafon avait un patrimoine gntique pas assez diffrenci pour ne pas risquer des anomalies gntiques, apparemment. Les girafes n'tant pas une race class  sauvegarder, le risque ne valait pas d'tre pris. C'est semble-t-il une pratique courante dans beaucoup de zoo y compris en France.  




> Et je crois que le pire de tout est l'autopsie en public (sans contrle du public, donc y compris des petits enfants y ont assist)... C'est de la cruaut gratuite et qui plus est, mise en spectacle.


C'est choquant pour toi, franais, europen de l'ouest, avec ta culture. Mais cette pratique de l'autopsie en public, y compris devant des enfants, sera chose courante depuis trs longtemps dans ce pays.
Qui n'a jamais dissqu une grenouille ou une souris en cours de biologie,  l'cole donc, officiellement donc ? Il n'y a aucune diffrence entre dissquer une grenouille, une souris ou un girafon. La seule diffrence est l'affectivit que l'on peut projeter sur l'animal. La "cruaut" est la mme pour un girafon ou une grenouille. Mais un girafon, c'est mignon, on est choqu, une grenouille c'est moche et repoussant donc on s'en fout.

----------


## sevyc64

> CVu que nous faisons partie du monde animal, quand est-ce que a va revenir (et bien oui, le nazisme avait dj voqu - et mis en pratique - l'ide) pour nous ?


Ah ? parce que tu crois que a n'existe pas dj ? 
Renseigne-toi de ce qui se passe en afganistan, pakistan, syrie, centrafrique, et plus gnralement tous rgions ou pays o des extrmistes intgristes ont ou tentent de prendre le pouvoir et ceux sous dictature notoire (y compris celles qui ne s'assument pas en tant que telles).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah ? parce que tu crois que a n'existe pas dj ? 
> Renseigne-toi de ce qui se passe en afganistan, pakistan, syrie, centrafrique, et plus gnralement tous rgions ou pays o des extrmistes intgristes ont ou tentent de prendre le pouvoir et ceux sous dictature notoire (y compris celles qui ne s'assument pas en tant que telles).


C'est donc bien ce que je disais (je n'ai qu'une trs mauvaise connaissance de ce qu'il se passe dans les dictatures que tu as cit)

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  

Dsole , je suis toujours dans mes travaux , je suis dborde et je ne peux pas tre avec vous comme avant 

J'ai rv ou tout  chang sur le forum ?  ::roll::  je retrouve plus mes repres  ::(:  

sinon je trouve vraiment affreux ce qui est arriv  ce girafon , alors qu'il y avait d'autres solutions pour lui  ::(:  ..et surtout je ne comprends absolument pas comment des parents peuvent emmener leurs enfants voir ce spectacle ..pour quelqu'un de sensible , tu es traumatis  vie ...Yves tu prends l'exemple de la grenouille ..ben moi ,  m'avait beaucoup choque ..heureusement qu' l'poque ces travaux pratiques se faisaient  2 , moi j'en aurais t incapable ..c'est l'autre qui a tout fait ..pendant que je regardais ailleurs ..j'tais incapable de faire  

Dans le mme ordre d'ide d'irresponsabilit cet article 

euh je sais pas si on le voit  ::calim2::  pas trouver le nouveau mode d'emploi  ::(: 

enfin pour ceux qui arrivent  lire ..c'est quand mme irresponsable pour celui qui donnait le cours non ??

----------


## Alvaten

> Qui n'a jamais dissqu une grenouille ou une souris en cours de biologie,  l'cole donc, officiellement donc ?


Moi. On a disqu des abats de boeuf et ceux qui voulait ne l'ont pas fait.  




> c'est quand mme irresponsable pour celui qui donnait le cours non ?? .


C'est irresponsable pour les deux. Mais vu que la mre roule en srie 3 (et qu'elle lui la prte), c'est probablement un fils  papa avec la mentalit qui va avec. Oui c'est un prjug, et je l'assume  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> enfin pour ceux qui arrivent  lire ..


Ce n'est pas mon cas (j'ai juste IMG_XXXX.jpg), mais visiblement ( en juger par la rponse d'Alvaten) certains y arrivent... Ceux-l voudrait bien reposter l'image pour que je puisse la lire, svp ?

Merci d'avance.

[EDIT] En fait c'est bon, il suffit de cliquer sur le nom de l'image et a fonctionne.
Pour ragir, a ne m'tonne pas... En mme temps lorsque j'ai fait pour la premire fois un long trajet sur autoroute (jusqu' la frontire espagnole) en conduite accompagne, mon pre m'a dit "et tu ne me fais pas chier  rouler  110, 130 a ne dclenche pas les radars". (et pour l'information d'Alvaten, c'tait une mgane pas toute rcente, pas une BMW  :;):  )
Du coup, vouloir essayer la BMW se comprend.... <= ceci *n'est pas* une excuse pour le jeune, je dis juste que je le comprends (et je suis moi-mme aussi con : j'ai pris 5 mois de suspension de permis pour excs de vitesse en avril dernier...)

----------


## Alvaten

130 au lieu de 110 a peut se comprendre (tout le monde peut un jour dpasser la vitesse maximale autorise)

220 au lieu de 110 pour moi ca dpasse le cas du test... Vu que tu n'a pris "que" 5 mois de retrait je supose que ton excs de vitesse n'est pas aussi important. En suisse avec un tel dpassement, c'est passage devant le juge, une amande pouvant couter facilement plusieurs milliers d'euro et possiblement de la prison ferme.

----------


## Lung

> et ceux qui voulait ne l'ont pas fait.


Et ceux qui ne voulaient pas (le faire), ils l'ont fait ?
 ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> 130 au lieu de 110 a peut se comprendre (tout le monde peut un jour dpasser la vitesse maximale autorise)
> 
> 220 au lieu de 110 pour moi ca dpasse le cas du test... Vu que tu n'a pris "que" 5 mois de retrait je supose que ton excs de vitesse n'est pas aussi important. En suisse avec un tel dpassement, c'est passage devant le juge, une amande pouvant couter facilement plusieurs milliers d'euro et possiblement de la prison ferme.


Je te laisse juger : 145 retenus pour 90.

J'ai pris aussi 300  d'amende et le tribunal s'est tenu sans moi (je n'ai jamais t convoqu et j'ai reu un papier  peu prs  la fin de ma suspension pour m'informer de ce que le tribunal avait dcid)

----------


## lper

145 km/h au lieu de 90 km/h ?  :8O:  Au compteur tu tais donc au dessus de 150 je suppose... ::roll:: 
Franchement, j'espre que a t'a calm parce que tu mets vraiment ta vie et celles des autres en jeu. ::?:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

calm, oui...
En revanche  cet endroit mettre la vie des autres en danger, je doute un peu : une ligne droite, vue dgage loin devant, loin sur les cts, sans croisements et sans habitations, donc mme  153, les ennuis tu les vois venir ( part si les ennuis en question sont des flics planqus dans la fort  plus de 200m sur le ct de la route et lgrement en surplomb...)
Quant  mettre ma vie en danger, oui, sans doute, vu que c'tait en moto, une erreur ne pardonne pas...

Donc qu'on me dise que je suis dangereux, je doute, mais OK... en revanche qu'on m'arrte  cet endroit-l o le danger est plus limit qu' d'autres endroits dirons-nous (et que donc je ne suis pas le seul motard  envoyer sur cette route), et que je vois mme des automobilistes passer  plus de 80 sur une avenue en plein centre-ville (Grenoble n'tant pas non plus un village...) avec plein de pitons, et juste devant un lyce et jamais un flic  cet endroit me laisse lgrement amer.... (je parle d'un quartier avec plusieurs de bars et donc plein de pitons "pas trs frais" qui traversent n'importe comment  peu prs tous les soirs...)

----------


## Alvaten

> Je te laisse juger : 145 retenus pour 90.


Ils sont pas trop svere avec vous (enfin moins que chez nous) En suisse pour un dpassement de 55km/h hors localit :
- Un PV de 35% du salaire net (avec un minimum de 1200) 
- 8 jours de prison
- Un retrait de permis (je n'ai pas trouv de combien de mois mais surement minimum 6)

----------


## lper

Juste pour te dire quand mme que la majorit des accidents ne sont pas le fruit d'un seul cart au code de la route mais la combinaison de plusieurs. En l'occurrence, je te laisse imaginer une moto arrivant en face  la mme vitesse que toi, pour une raison elle doit viter un obstacle (un animal ou une pierre ou ...) et se dporter sur ta voie.

----------


## rothen

Waouh ...il va vraiment falloir que je me fasse  la nouvelle version , j'ai beaucoup de mal 

on ne peut plus rpondre  plusieurs  la fois comme avant ? 

Et pour les photos , on ne peut plus les voir qu'en cliquant dessus ? 




> Ils sont pas trop svere avec vous (enfin moins que chez nous) En suisse pour un dpassement de 55km/h hors localit :
> - Un PV de 35% du salaire net (avec un minimum de 1200) 
> - 8 jours de prison
> - Un retrait de permis (je n'ai pas trouv de combien de mois mais surement minimum 6)


dis donc , c'est super svre en Suisse , je savais pas du tout ..j'ai dj de la chance  ce niveau de ne pas y habiter ..je dormirais pas souvent  la maison   ::mouarf:: 

c'est pareil pour les trangers qui se font prendre ?? la prison je pense pas quand mme  ::calim2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ils sont pas trop svere avec vous (enfin moins que chez nous) En suisse pour un dpassement de 55km/h hors localit :
> - Un PV de 35% du salaire net (avec un minimum de 1200) 
> - 8 jours de prison
> - Un retrait de permis (je n'ai pas trouv de combien de mois mais surement minimum 6)


Je savais qu'en Suisse ils taient plus svres, c'est pour a que si j'y vais c'est en voiture et c'est ma femme qui conduit (elle a moins de mal que moi  respecter les limitations).




> Juste pour te dire quand mme que la majorit des accidents ne sont pas le fruit d'un seul cart au code de la route mais la combinaison de plusieurs. En l'occurrence, je te laisse imaginer une moto arrivant en face  la mme vitesse que toi, pour une raison elle doit viter un obstacle (un animal ou une pierre ou ...) et se dporter sur ta voie.


Je comprends ton exemple, mais dans le cas prcis, la vue est tellement dgage (mme en tenant compte du fait que la vitesse rduit le champ de vision), que s'il y a quelque chose  viter mme en face tu le vois vachement avant et tu as le temps de ralentir...
J'ai conscience de ne pas tre forcment le plus intelligent du monde (sinon je ne roulerais pas aussi vite), mais je calcule quand mme un minimum quand je fais le con pour rduire les risques



> Waouh ...il va vraiment falloir que je me fasse  la nouvelle version , j'ai beaucoup de mal 
> 
> on ne peut plus rpondre  plusieurs  la fois comme avant ? 
> 
> Et pour les photos , on ne peut plus les voir qu'en cliquant dessus ? 
> 
> 
> 
> dis donc , c'est super svre en Suisse , je savais pas du tout ..j'ai dj de la chance  ce niveau de ne pas y habiter ..je dormirais pas souvent  la maison  
> ...


Pour rpondre  plusieurs en mme temps tu cliques sur la petite icne avec un + qui est  ct de "Rpondre avec citation" sur tous les messages que tu veux citer puis sur "Rpondre avec citation"
Pour les photos, je ne sais pas mais cela m'tonnerait qu'il y ait eu une aussi grosse rgression...  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

> dis donc , c'est super svre en Suisse


Question de point de vu, moi je trouve que c'est vous qui tes trop laxistes. On s'est pris un pv pour excs de vitesse en France avec mon pre dont le montant nous  franchement fait rigol  ::P: 

Pour la petite histoire, pour les plus gros excs de vitesse (comme le cas de ton article) sont mme poursuivit pnalement depuis quelques annes. 




> je savais pas du tout ..j'ai dj de la chance  ce niveau de ne pas y habiter ..je dormirais pas souvent  la maison 
> c'est pareil pour les trangers qui se font prendre ?? la prison je pense pas quand mme


On va pas en prison pour une "petit" excs de vitesse, ca t'arrive si souvent que a de dpasser de 40km/h la vitesse maximale ?  :8O: 

Sinons pour la prison, non, seulement une amande. Certain pays comme la France on des accords de rciprocit avec nous mais a concerne avant tout les amandes et les retraits de permis.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Pour les photos, je ne sais pas mais cela m'tonnerait qu'il y ait eu une aussi grosse rgression...


Si si, a a t signal et il semblerait que les images visibles directement dans un post sont celles qui sont hberges  l'extrieur de dvlp...  ::(: 

La misre...

----------


## giragu03

> C'est choquant pour toi, franais, europen de l'ouest, avec ta culture. Mais cette pratique de l'autopsie en public, y compris devant des enfants, sera chose courante depuis trs longtemps dans ce pays.
> Qui n'a jamais dissqu une grenouille ou une souris en cours de biologie,  l'cole donc, officiellement donc ? Il n'y a aucune diffrence entre dissquer une grenouille, une souris ou un girafon. La seule diffrence est l'affectivit que l'on peut projeter sur l'animal. La "cruaut" est la mme pour un girafon ou une grenouille. Mais un girafon, c'est mignon, on est choqu, une grenouille c'est moche et repoussant donc on s'en fout.


D'accord sur le fait que la "cruaut" est la mme pour un girafon, une grenouille ou une souris (en relisant ma phrase, je me rends compte que je n'ai pas bien retranscrit mon ide... je reviens dessus plus loin). Mais les dissections, je n'en ai jamais fait avant le collge (il me semble que la premire c'tait en 5 donc 12 ans) et la premire tait celle d'une grenouille, grenouille qui tait dpiaute (donc, a ressemble plus  ce que tu as l'habitude de voir dans la pole que ce que tu trouves prs d'un tang, ce qui choque beaucoup moins surtout dans une rgion o les grenouilles sont une des spcialits culinaires locales...). J'avais aussi eu le cur de poulet juste quelques semaines aprs (mais l encore, quand on a eu l'habitude de manger des brochettes de curs de volaille tant petit, il n'y avait pas trop de diffrence avec ce qu'on avait sur le barbecue... a me fait penser que j'aimerais bien en retrouver de ces curs de volaille, les brochettes taient bien bonnes  ::salive:: ).
L (je corrige et prcise ce que je voulais dire dans mon prcdent message), ce qui me drange le plus, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun contrle du public et donc des enfants trop petits pourraient tre choqus par le "spectacle" qu'ils voient parce que pour un petit enfant une girafe c'est mignon (et donc il risque de ne pas comprendre le pourquoi on a tu la girafe) et d'autre part voir les entrailles d'un animal peut (il me semble) tout simplement tre choquant pour un petit. Maintenant, je pense quand mme que a a pris des proportions beaucoup trop importantes (les employs ont reu des menaces de mort), mme s'il y avait peut-tre une meilleure dcision  prendre.



> Coucou les tous  
> 
> Dsole , je suis toujours dans mes travaux , je suis dborde et je ne peux pas tre avec vous comme avant 
> 
> J'ai rv ou tout  chang sur le forum ?  je retrouve plus mes repres  
> 
> sinon je trouve vraiment affreux ce qui est arriv  ce girafon , alors qu'il y avait d'autres solutions pour lui  ..et surtout je ne comprends absolument pas comment des parents peuvent emmener leurs enfants voir ce spectacle ..pour quelqu'un de sensible , tu es traumatis  vie ...Yves tu prends l'exemple de la grenouille ..ben moi ,  m'avait beaucoup choque ..heureusement qu' l'poque ces travaux pratiques se faisaient  2 , moi j'en aurais t incapable ..c'est l'autre qui a tout fait ..pendant que je regardais ailleurs ..j'tais incapable de faire


J'avais eu du mal quand c'tait la dissection de la souris quand j'tais en seconde (donc 15 ans), et comme toi, j'tais heureux d'avoir un coquipier qui manipule (mais bon je regardais ce qu'il faisait quand mme...).



> Dans le mme ordre d'ide d'irresponsabilit cet article 
> Pice jointe 137951
> euh je sais pas si on le voit  pas trouver le nouveau mode d'emploi 
> 
> enfin pour ceux qui arrivent  lire ..c'est quand mme irresponsable pour celui qui donnait le cours non ??


Ce n'tait pas un "cours" proprement dit. La conduite accompagne, tu la fais avec un (ou des) adulte(s) aprs une formation  l'auto-cole (et aprs avoir eu le code). En gnral, ce sont tes parents. a permet de rouler  partir de 16 ans ( condition d'tre accompagn d'un de tes tuteurs) et si je me souviens bien, c'est l'adulte  ct qui est responsable de tes actes au volant. Tu as obligation de faire au moins 3000 km avant de passer ton permis de conduire (pour valider la conduite accompagne). a permet d'avoir une plus grande exprience  la fois pour passer le permis et galement en tant que jeune conducteur et c'est intressant au niveau assurance (a permet de rduire la surprime jeune conducteur). En outre, il me semble (a n'existait pas quand j'tais concern) que la priode de probation du permis est rduite si tu as fait la conduite accompagne.




> Moi. On a disqu des abats de boeuf et ceux qui voulait ne l'ont pas fait.  
> 
> 
> 
> C'est irresponsable pour les deux. Mais vu que la mre roule en srie 3 (et qu'elle lui la prte), c'est probablement un fils  papa avec la mentalit qui va avec. Oui c'est un prjug, et je l'assume


D'accord avec toi, les deux sont irresponsables.  la rigueur le fils  papa, s'en fiche parce que ce n'est pas son permis qui va prendre (mais c'est irresponsable). Et par contre, a risque de faire tout drle  son tuteur (sauf erreur, c'est lui qui est responsable) pour son permis...

Edit : Au passage, dsol, je n'ai pas le trop de rpondre en ce moment...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

C'est un ours et un lapin en train de faire la grosse commission dans un buisson.
L'ours dit au lapin :
- a ne te drange pas d'avoir de la m*rde dans les poils, toi ?
- Non, a va... 

Alors l'ours prend le lapin et s'en sert pour s'essuyer...




je sais, je l'ai dj raconte.... Mais je voulais relancer un peu le sujet....

----------


## Nhaps

Re la compagnie 

Moi aussi j'ai des blagues, mais elles sont coquines, ou noires, ou racistes....
Oui j'aime rire de tout  ::aie:: 

Donc je sais pas si je vais en crire ii...  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour les coquines, tu peux y aller, je suis pass avant toi (celle du dessus tait soft, mais je l'ai mise essentiellement parce qu'elle est courte)  :;): 

Et puis j'aime aussi rire de tout, donc je te comprends bien  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Bon d'accord ! 




> Un garcon est tendu depuis prs d'une heure,  cot de sa nouvelle petite amie, aprs une relation sexuelle des plus torride.
> Pendant tout ce temps sa petite amie lui tripote les couilles. Il voit qu'elle semble tout particulirement apprcier cette partie de son intimit.
> Tout en profitant des caresses, le garcon se tourne vers elle et lui demande:
> - Pourquoi aimes-tu autant faire ca?
> Elle lui rpond:
> - depuis mon opration, les miennes me manquent!

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je la connaissais dj, mais pas mal.
Dans le mme genre : 



> Un garon est tendu depuis prs d'une heure,  cot de sa nouvelle petite amie, aprs une relation sexuelle des plus torride.
> Il voit un cadre avec un homme sur la photo. Il demande : 
> - C'est ton frre ?
> - Non...
> - C'est un cousin ? un ami ? un ex ? ton mari ?
> - Non plus..... C'est moi avant l'opration, rpond-elle avec un grand sourire

----------


## Nhaps

Sinon une autre que j'aime bien.




> Un homme donne son sang  sa femme pour lui sauver la vie . Quelques mois plus tard, ils divorcent et se dchirent mutuellement pour le partage de leurs biens.
> L'homme dit  son ex-femme : " au fait, connasse, je veux galement rcuperer mon sang". 
> La femme soulve sa jupe, lui jette son tampax  la gueule et dit " Tiens du con ... un acompte. Je te rembourserai le reste tous les mois.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pas mal...  ::lol:: 
je ne la connaissais pas celle-l  ::D: 




> Un homme et une femme sont devant le juge pour leur divorce. Comme c'est malheureusement souvent le cas, ils se disputent la garde de l'enfant unique du couple.
> La femme argue qu'elle l'a port 9 mois, qu'elle a souffert pour lui donner naissance, qu'elle l'a nourrit au sein, etc... et que donc, l'enfant est plus  elle qu' son ex-mari.
> Le juge est sensible  cet argument mais, dans un soucis d'quit, il demande  l'homme ses arguments. L'homme rpond : 
> "Monsieur le juge, quand je mets une pice dans un distributeur automatique pour avoir une cannette de coca, la cannette est  moi ou au distributeur ?"

----------


## illight

Pas trop fan des premires, mais par contre la dernire j'adore  ::ptdr::

----------


## giragu03

> Pas trop fan des premires, mais par contre la dernire j'adore


Moi aussi j'adore la dernire  ::ptdr:: 
(Les autres, comme toi, je ne suis pas super-fan...)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Un homme et une femme discutent et la discussion porte sur celui de la femme ou de l'homme ressent le plus de plaisir lors de l'acte amoureux.
> L'homme dit que c'est forcment les hommes puisqu'ils ont TOUJOURS envie de le faire.
> Ce  quoi la femme rtorque : 
> - Ah bon... Et quand tu te gratte l'oreille, c'est le doigt ou l'oreille qui a le plus de plaisir ?

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !  ::zoubi:: 

Comme vous avez pu vous en rendre compte , mme si j'en aurais envie ,je nai plus le temps de venir papoter avec vous  ::pleure:: ...la maison est pratiquement vide et l je suis entrain de lui donner un coup de jeune pour la vendre ..bien sr  regret .. Mais malheureusement pas le choix ...c'est la vie et c'est comme a !comme je fais un max de choses moi-mme ..oui , je suis plus doue en bricolage quen informatique lol ..a me prend un temps fou !

a fait 2 ans qu'on est ensemble , enfin pour certains fidles qui ont suivi ce post depuis le dbut et je suis contente il y en en a , qu'ils interviennent ou qui le lisent tout simplement et a franchement a me touche .

au dbut  j'ai ouvert ce post  parce que j'tais compltement dsempare par toutes les choses insolites que m'avait laisses  mon dfunt mari , en plus en kit , des morceaux disperss entre l'appart , la cave et le grenier ...ou je jetais tout pour vendre la maison de suite ..ou je leurs donnais une seconde chance pour qu'elles vivent aprs lui ...m'inscrire sur ce forum  m'a permis non seulement de leurs donner cette chance , mais aussi de dcouvrir et d'apprendre plein de choses , de rencontrer des gens formidables sur ce forum et en les vendant et aussi de pouvoir rester dans la maison ... que du bonheur grce  vous  , pour a je vous en remercie vraiment .. Au fil des jours certains d'entres vous devenaient mme des amis , certes virtuels mais  c'est sr , vous allez tous me manquer



 mais tout  une fin et c'est arriv pour ce post ..Vous trouvez pas a formidable qu'un post aussi peu attractif au dbut soit devenu un des plus important de la taverne , trop bien non ? ::roll:: 

En ce qui me concerne, franchement je suis super contente de vous avoir connus , vous m'avez dj aide financirement en me permettant de complter et ainsi de pouvoir vendre beaucoup de choses , mais aussi par votre gentillesse vous m'avez permis de passer un cap difficile de ma vie ...

Vous savez ce que j'aimerais ? ::calim2::  Que tous ceux qui ont suivi ce post ou y ont particip d'une faon ou d'une autre y mette un petit mot ..soit juste un coucou ,  soit  en disant ce qu'il a aim ..histoire de dire au revoir pour finir ce post de faon sympa ...

----------


## Hizin

Je ne sais trop quoi crire... j'ai toujours survol ce sujet depuis sa cration et un peu particip sur les sujets que je connaissais (livres et jeux vidos).

Pour le coup, je te remercie de l'avoir cr, a m'a permit de connatre pas mal de choses, voir de l'entraide, participer un peu et suivre tes aventures (et celles de ton chteau  ::mouarf::  ) de loin. De mme, merci aussi pour le cadeau que tu m'as fait. Il trne firement dans ma collection et j'aime  raconter l'anecdote qui l'accompagne.

Je me demande si finalement quelqu'un a rpondu  une de tes invitations pour prendre un verre d'ailleurs  ::): 

Un petit coucou, et un petit au revoir ("so long").

----------


## sevyc64

2 ans dj, le temps passe si vite.

Je comprend ta situation concernant la maison, j'aurais la mme  vivre dans un avenir proche avec celle de mes parents. Mais tant une location, je n'aurais pas 2 ans pour la vider, et je n'ai pas la place de stocker tout ce qu'il y a, le temps de trier (et il y a bien des choses qui mriterais une nime vie pourtant).

Mais tu parle de la fin de ce fils ? Ce fils restera ouvert, je ne pense pas que quelqu'un dans l'quipe suggrera la possibilit de le fermer. Ainsi, mme si tu n'as plus le temps de passer aujourd'hui, tu pourras revenir plus tard et nous mme  l'occasion nous pourrons le rveiller de temps en temps.

Beaucoup de choses ont t montres dans ce fils, des choses qui, pour beaucoup d'entre-nous, nous taient inconnues. Mais a a t un challenge intressant que de mettre des noms et des fonctions sur ces (pour certaines) trangets.


2 ans que ce fils est ouvert, me fait penser que a va faire aussi bientt 2 ans qu'une autre minente membre a petit  petit referm la parenthse DVP, notre chre tortue  la louche.
Le temps passe, passe, passe. Mais je peux vous assurer que si je trouve cette satane Horloge du temps qui passe, je trouverais aussi un marteau pour la casser, dtruire dfinitivement.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Plutt spectateur qu'acteur (notamment par rapport  mes heures d'accs possible) ds le dbut.
Ce fil a t trs instructif, et il n'y a pas de raison qu'il le reste, mme si cela devient plus pisodique.
Je sens moi aussi venir ce genre de problme de maison, avec mes parents... sauf qu'il n'y a qu'un seul objet l-bas que je ne connaisse pas vraiment.

Bonne route  toi, grand V (motard oblige),
et quand mme " la prochaine" (na d'abord).

----------


## lper

Bises  toi la COPINE !

Sinon, j'espre que tu auras l'envie de revenir de temps en temps nous faire un ptit coucou et prendre des nouvelles, en tout cas tu seras toujours la bienvenue parmi nous ! ::D: 

Le temps passe peut-tre mais les crits restent, il m'arrive de relire certains passages qui me rappellent de bons souvenirs, non pas les aiguilles... ::aie::  Merci en tout cas d'avoir cr cette petite cours de rcration dans notre milieu professionnel, je pense comme Yves qu'elle restera ouverte !

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous ! 
> 
> Comme vous avez pu vous en rendre compte , mme si j'en aurais envie ,je nai plus le temps de venir papoter avec vous ...la maison est pratiquement vide et l je suis entrain de lui donner un coup de jeune pour la vendre ..bien sr  regret .. Mais malheureusement pas le choix ...c'est la vie et c'est comme a !comme je fais un max de choses moi-mme ..oui , je suis plus doue en bricolage quen informatique lol ..a me prend un temps fou !
> 
> a fait 2 ans qu'on est ensemble , enfin pour certains fidles qui ont suivi ce post depuis le dbut et je suis contente il y en en a , qu'ils interviennent ou qui le lisent tout simplement et a franchement a me touche .
> 
> au dbut  j'ai ouvert ce post  parce que j'tais compltement dsempare par toutes les choses insolites que m'avait laisses  mon dfunt mari , en plus en kit , des morceaux disperss entre l'appart , la cave et le grenier ...ou je jetais tout pour vendre la maison de suite ..ou je leurs donnais une seconde chance pour qu'elles vivent aprs lui ...m'inscrire sur ce forum  m'a permis non seulement de leurs donner cette chance , mais aussi de dcouvrir et d'apprendre plein de choses , de rencontrer des gens formidables sur ce forum et en les vendant et aussi de pouvoir rester dans la maison ... que du bonheur grce  vous  , pour a je vous en remercie vraiment .. Au fil des jours certains d'entres vous devenaient mme des amis , certes virtuels mais  c'est sr , vous allez tous me manquer
> 
> 
> ...


Coucou  toi toute seule.
J'ai beaucoup appris sur ce fil. J'ai aussi bien rigol, il y a eu plein de moments sympas : au dpart, les sujets taient plutt srieux, puis petit  petit, une petite chanson, une petite blague, un petit article (c'tait l'poque o le sujet tournait plein pot et o Sevyc nous racontait une ou deux blagues lues dans le journal du jour, o tu nous mettais un article pour nous faire ragir et o j'accompagnais tout a d'une ou plusieurs chansons), des petits coups de mou par moment puis une ide gniale de charades qui s'est malheureusement arrte avec les vacances de Nhaps... Et puis toujours quelques ractions et petits dbats sur l'actualit.
Beaucoup de bons moments passs avec vous tous, une pense particulire pour notre spcialiste de la maroufle attitr (enfin, c'est moi qui l'ai attitr... puisque pendant un temps il ne parlait que de maroufler  :;): ) et notre champion international du tricot (pareil, un bon dlire...) que j'ai bien charris tout au long de sujet, j'espre que vous ne m'en voulez pas trop...
Je prfre penser que cette coupure n'est qu'une parenthse parce que a fait un bon moment que je rigole avec vous (pas tout--fait deux ans, mme si je suis arriv relativement tt sur le sujet) et que de temps en temps certains repasseront crire un petit mot pour que ce fil continue  vivre.
AdmChiMay, je pense que tu voulais dire :  Ce fil a t trs instructif, et il n'y a pas de raison qu'il *ne* le reste, mme si cela devient plus pisodique. .
Certes,  on ne vit pas sans se dire adieu , mais je pense qu'  on se retrouvera .  Hasta Luego 
Je vous laisse chercher les vidos des chansons pour le moment, j'essaierai de les mettre quand j'aurai un petit peu plus de temps.
Et puis bien sr, c'tait tellement vident que j'allais l'oublier, merci  toi Rothen d'avoir lanc ce sujet et de l'avoir fait vivre  ::):

----------


## lper

> j'espre que vous ne m'en voulez pas trop...


normment, surtout depuis que tu ne nous fais plus partager de grands morceaux musicaux, hein deadpool ?  ::aie:: 
J'ai rentendu l'autre matin la belle chanteuse du groupe Niagara, peut-tre de circonstance  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> normment, surtout depuis que tu ne nous fais plus partager de grands morceaux musicaux, hein deadpool ? 
> J'ai rentendu l'autre matin la belle chanteuse du groupe Niagara, peut-tre de circonstance


Honte  moi, j'ai oubli le mlomane fan de l'Eurovision  ::aie:: 
Bein, la faute ne m'en revient pas totalement, on m'a piqu mes oreillettes au boulot (du coup plus de son sur l'ordi au boulot et je n'ai pas eu le courage d'en racheter...).
Je ne promets pas pour ce soir, mais d'ici la fin de la semaine, j'essaie de vous mettre des bons morceaux (j'en ai retrouv quelques uns ce week-end... et je m'tais justement dit qu'il faudrait que je vous les partage...).

----------


## Nhaps

Ah ben quel dbut de semaine.

Ma petite Rothen qui s'en va. 
J'ai pris le fil de ce post  peu prt un an aprs sa cration, j'ai loup une trs grande partie des matriaux  identifier. Mais dans ce topic, j'ai trouv un certain lien d'affection, auquel j'ai eu l'envie de m'attacher.
Certes avec peut tre une petite folie de ma part, qui a du vous faire dire _'non mais c'est qui lui'_ ...

Mais j'aimais bien discuter des articles de journaux de Rothen, qui apportaient du dbat, il y a eu aussi les charades, et autres bouts de bois phallique  identifier.

J'ai toujours voulu croire que la fin du topic viendrait avec la photo de Rothen, donc au final que ce topic serait ternel... je me suis tromp, bien que ce topic ne soit pas ferm, sans Rothen il devient malade, une maladie incurable.

Tu vas clairement nous manquer Rothen, j'ai l'espoir fou que tu reviendras en coup de vent. Mais en tout cas tu peux tre fire d'avoir crer un topic qui a fait se rapprocher les gens virtuellement, en partageant des motions, des histoires, et sur un forum aujourd'hui c'est quelque chose de rare.

Merci Rothen,

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je suis le topic depuis pas loin du dbut.
Et mme si je n'ai jamais aid  identifier d'objets (je n'ai pas trop de comptence sur ce sujet...), j'ai toujours aim apprendre ce qu'taient ces choses.
Ce topic m'a toujours plu, au dbut pour l'identification d'objets bizarres et ensuite pour l'ambiance qu'il y avait...
Il tait ma "pause" pendant le boulot...

Au revoir et merci, Rothen, tu nous manqueras et j'espre comme les autres, que tu passera parfois par ici nous faire des coucous, mme si le temps t'en manque le plus souvent

----------


## Deadpool

> Coucou les tous ! 
> 
> Comme vous avez pu vous en rendre compte , mme si j'en aurais envie ,je nai plus le temps de venir papoter avec vous ...la maison est pratiquement vide et l je suis entrain de lui donner un coup de jeune pour la vendre ..bien sr  regret .. Mais malheureusement pas le choix ...c'est la vie et c'est comme a !comme je fais un max de choses moi-mme ..oui , je suis plus doue en bricolage quen informatique lol ..a me prend un temps fou !
> 
> a fait 2 ans qu'on est ensemble , enfin pour certains fidles qui ont suivi ce post depuis le dbut et je suis contente il y en en a , qu'ils interviennent ou qui le lisent tout simplement et a franchement a me touche .
> 
> au dbut  j'ai ouvert ce post  parce que j'tais compltement dsempare par toutes les choses insolites que m'avait laisses  mon dfunt mari , en plus en kit , des morceaux disperss entre l'appart , la cave et le grenier ...ou je jetais tout pour vendre la maison de suite ..ou je leurs donnais une seconde chance pour qu'elles vivent aprs lui ...m'inscrire sur ce forum  m'a permis non seulement de leurs donner cette chance , mais aussi de dcouvrir et d'apprendre plein de choses , de rencontrer des gens formidables sur ce forum et en les vendant et aussi de pouvoir rester dans la maison ... que du bonheur grce  vous  , pour a je vous en remercie vraiment .. Au fil des jours certains d'entres vous devenaient mme des amis , certes virtuels mais  c'est sr , vous allez tous me manquer
> 
> Pice jointe 138773
> ...



Non mais c'est quoi ce ton tout triste?
Haut les coeurs, rien n'empche  ce que tu continues de passer hein.  ::D: 

J'ai pas suivi le topic depuis le dbut, je n'ai servi  rien pour l'identification, je n'ai pas trop le temps de venir ces temps-ci mais ce topic m'a beaucoup plu de manire gnrale.  ::D: 

L'apothose de ce topic serait peut tre de se faire une rencontre en vrai, IRL.





> normment, surtout depuis que tu ne nous fais plus partager de grands morceaux musicaux, hein deadpool ?


 ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Non mais c'est quoi ce ton tout triste?
> Haut les coeurs, rien n'empche  ce que tu continue de passer hein. 
> 
> J'ai pas suivi le topic depuis le dbut, je n'ai servi  rien pour l'identification, je n'ai pas trop le temps de venir ces temps-ci mais ce topic m'a beaucoup plus de manire gnrale.


Surtout le passage Eurovision, en fin mlomane que tu es  :;):  (la preuve que tu es un fin mlomane, c'est que tu as mis une vido de Jean-Pierre Franois  ::aie:: )
Si tu crois que j'ai servi beaucoup  identifier (alors que j'ai prs de 10% des messages du fil...)



> L'apothose de ce topic serait peut tre de se faire une rencontre en vrai, IRL.


Je m'inscris  :;): .

----------


## lper

> L'apothose de ce topic serait peut tre de se faire une rencontre en vrai, IRL.


Trs bonne ide, une sortie en montagne a vous dirait ?

----------


## lola06

Dj deux ans ? Dis donc le temps passe vite  ::calim2:: 

Mme si je n'ai jamais russi  identifier un seul objet et que ces derniers temps je n'tais pas prsente (il faut bien travailler de temps en temps) je continuais toujours  lire ce fil qui amenait de la fraicheur dans mes journes (verse une petite larme...  ::cry:: )

Mais je suis sre que ce sujet continuera de vivre malgr tout !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Trs bonne ide, une sortie en montagne a vous dirait ?


Moi a me dirait bien mais faudrait dj commencer par fixer la date.

Et en plus, on est un peu parpill je crois du coup, faudrait au minimum prvoir 3 jours je pense.

----------


## illight

Suite  mon changement de boulot, j'ai enfin pu reprendre un peu de temps pour revenir sur ce fabuleux site.

Je suis tomb, un peu par hasard, sur ce fil de discussion il y a peu de temps, j'ai commenc  lire les premiers pages (les 150 premires  ::aie:: ) et l'ambiance qui s'en dgageait, le thme, et tout ce qui l'accompagne m'a fortement attir  ::): 

Comme on dit tous les autres, je ne pense pas que ce topic mourra, car je suis sur que tu pourra pas rsister  l'ide de refaire un ptit coucou par ici  ::mrgreen:: 

En tout cas merci, tu nous a fait dcouvrir, ou redcouvrir des objets  la pointe de la technologie  ::aie:: , et ce topic est vraiment chaleureux  ::P:

----------


## rothen

ah ben a commence bien ...

j'ai fait une pause dans mon bricolage pour voir si au moins un m'avait  dit au-revoir  ...

et l je tombe sur tous vos messages si gentils que rsultat ..je pleure  chaudes larmes 

c'est sr , vous allez trop me manquer  ::cry::  

oui , on a pass ensemble de super bons moments ..et bien sr si vous le voulez vous pouvez continuer ce post ...c'est pas le mien 
 je pensais juste qu'il fallait comme sur mon forum voiture , sur lequel je ne vais plus non plus d'ailleurs ,  le clturer quand le sujet tait rsolu  

et c'est aussi vident que curieuse comme je suis je viendrais de temps en temps vous faire un coucou  ::yaisse:: 

alors au-revoir  tous et  la prochaine  :;): 

contente que ce post vous ai plu aussi et encore merci  vous pour tout ce que vous m'avez apport  ::zoubi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> [...]
>  je pensais juste qu'il fallait comme sur mon forum voiture , sur lequel je ne vais plus non plus d'ailleurs [...]


Comment ?! en plus de vendre ton chteau, tu as vendu toutes tes ferrari ?  ::weird:: 


Dsol pour la blague mais les ambiances tristounettes, c'est pas mon truc, il faut toujours que j'essaie d'allger l'atmosphre...

----------


## _Carole

Simple lectrice depuis mon inscription. J'ai essayer en vain de rattraper le fil depuis le dbut  ::): 
J'ai appris beaucoup de chose et je me suis aussi beaucoup amuse je dois dire !
Bref, bon courage pour la suite  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

On aura pas eu le droit  la photo de Rothen, mais  Carole qui dbarque tranquillement.
Finalement je savais bien qu'il y aurai une histoire de photo le jour de 'la fin' de ce thread.

 ::roi::

----------


## ManusDei

Adieu la vie de chteau !
Amuse toi bien dans ton tour du monde des htels 5 toiles.

----------


## Lung

> Je suis le topic depuis pas loin du dbut.
> Et mme si je n'ai jamais aid  identifier d'objets (je n'ai pas trop de comptence sur ce sujet...), j'ai toujours aim apprendre ce qu'taient ces choses.


Pareil. C'tait trs instructif.
Par exemple le blino, j'en avais entendu parler, mais je ne savais pas  quoi a pouvait ressembler.

----------


## gangsoleil

> et bien sr si vous le voulez vous pouvez continuer ce post ...c'est pas le mien 
>  je pensais juste qu'il fallait comme sur mon forum voiture , sur lequel je ne vais plus non plus d'ailleurs ,  le clturer quand le sujet tait rsolu


Si c'etait un sujet qui ait une fin, pourquoi pas, mais un sujet de la vie courante comme celui-ci n'a pas de fin. Inutile de le mettre resolu, inutile de le fermer, et ca continue a papoter.

Et sinon, tu ne dis pas ce que tu penses d'une rencontre IRL (IRL = dans la vraie vie), comme le propose DeadPool ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Si c'etait un sujet qui ait une fin, pourquoi pas, mais un sujet de la vie courante comme celui-ci n'a pas de fin. Inutile de le mettre resolu, inutile de le fermer, et ca continue a papoter.
> 
> [/SIZE]Et sinon, tu ne dis pas ce que tu penses d'une rencontre IRL (IRL = dans la vraie vie), comme le propose DeadPool ?


Mes ides passent inaperu.  ::calim2:: 

[HS importance="faible"]Au fait gangsoleil, y'a pas de 'P' majucule dans mon pseudo.  ::aie:: [/HS]

----------


## giragu03

> [HS importance="faible"]Au fait gangsoleil, y'a pas de 'P' majucule dans mon pseudo. [/HS]


En somme, crire DeadPool, c'est comme crire EuroVision  ::aie::  (tu remercieras Lper d'avoir remis a sur le tapis...)

----------


## lper

C'est quoi cette histoire d'EuroVision GiraGu03 ?  ::mouarf:: 

Bon moi je prefere mon l  un L, c'est juste rigolo de voir le nombre de personnes qui estropient mon pseudo et qui croient que je m'appelle Ignace ou Isidore. ::aie:: 

Sinon, quand les jours sont plus chauds, y a le tour des dents du midi qui se fait sur 3 jours, faut rserver les refuges  l'avance en tout cas... :;): 

http://www.dentsdumidi.ch/fr/

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Logisitiquement une rencontre IRL, a va tre compliqu : on est pas mal parpills...
Depuis le dbut du topic, et si mes souvenirs son bons, il y en a du ct des Pyrnes, d'autres des Alpes franaises (Isre, Savoie/Haute-Savoie), d'autres de suisse, de Lyon, ou encore du nord-est de la france (guiragu : j'ai russi  ne pas mettre de majuscules aux noms des pays, mais comme toi, je trouve a pas terrible...), et il se peut que j'en oublie (ou que je ne sais pas o ils habitent).

Dans ce contexte, o se rencontrer ? Il y en aura forcment qui auront plus de trajet  faire que d'autres....

----------


## gangsoleil

> Dans ce contexte, o se rencontrer ? Il y en aura forcment qui auront plus de trajet  faire que d'autres....


Idee 1 : tout le monde bouge, rendez-vous a la pointe du raz.
Idee 2 : le plus accessible pour tout le monde : Paris
Idee 3 : n'importe ou ailleurs.

----------


## Nhaps

Lady et moi on reprsente le Nord ! 
Oui le plus simple ca reste Paris en effet.

----------


## giragu03

> Logisitiquement une rencontre IRL, a va tre compliqu : on est pas mal parpills...
> Depuis le dbut du topic, et si mes souvenirs son bons, il y en a du ct des Pyrnes, d'autres des Alpes franaises (Isre, Savoie/Haute-Savoie), d'autres de suisse, de Lyon, ou encore du nord-est de la france (guiragu : j'ai russi  ne pas mettre de majuscules aux noms des pays, mais comme toi, je trouve a pas terrible...), et il se peut que j'en oublie (ou que je ne sais pas o ils habitent).


 ::sm::  On crit France, les questions de majuscules c'est pour franais...
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/la-...nais-em-strong




> Dans ce contexte, o se rencontrer ? Il y en aura forcment qui auront plus de trajet  faire que d'autres....


Sinon, il y en aussi un du ct de Nantes (du coup pour la pointe du Raz, il est plus avantag que les Lorrains). Je ne veux pas balancer, mais je crois que c'est un coin o il y a des fans de l'Eurovision  ::aie:: 
Et puis sauf erreur, il y en a une d'une Nord (elle fait crunch quand il y a de la neige, si je me souviens bien).




> Bon moi je prefere mon l  un L, c'est juste rigolo de voir le nombre de personnes qui estropient mon pseudo et qui croient que je m'appelle Ignace ou Isidore.


Je comprends, il faut dire qu'  Ignace, Ignace, c'est un petit, petit nom charmant .

Edit : Dans le Nord, on fait "scrountch" et pas "crunch", et ce n'est pas d  la neige, mais au froid (avec la portire de voiture). Et j'avais aussi oubli que "Charade-man" tait de l-bas...

----------


## illight

> Idee 2 : le plus accessible pour tout le monde : Paris


C'est effectivement le plus simple et le plus accessible pour tout le monde, assurment.

J'en ai dj fait une o on tait une trentaine de personne, c'est vraiment le plus surtout quand c'est bien parpill. Quand on a voulu en refaire une ailleurs (genre Lyon, qui n'est pas insurmontable non plus), beaucoup de gens ne sont plus venu...

Sinon, on va tous au chateau de Rothen  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Sinon, on va tous au chateau de Rothen


Surtout que maintenant, il est tout neuf (avec les remparts et la herse qui brillent).

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

Nan, nan, c'est pas fini  ::nono::  
Il faut encore 2393 messages pour arriver au 10000me ! Donc tu ne partiras pas tant que nous n'aurons pas atteint ce chiffre !
Et puis mme si tu n'as plus rien  identifier rien ne t'interdit de passer nous voir  :;): 


 ::rose::  ::rose::  ::rose::  ::rose::  ::rose::  ::rose::  ::rose::  ::rose::  ::rose::  ::rose::

----------


## giragu03

Allez une petite chanson (a faisait longtemps)... Pas sr que beaucoup connaissent ce duo.


Je vous en remettrai d'autres d'ici la fin de semaine, mais je vous laisse patienter avec celle-ci.

----------


## Loceka

Je confirme que pour une RID avec tous les participants au post a risque d'tre compliqu. ^_^

Paris serait en effet le plus simple si y'a de l'hbergement, mais a peut tre une ide.

----------


## lper

Hello,

si vous voulez mon avis, il faut faire vivre ce thread dans le but que Rothen vienne nous retrouver de temps en temps.... ::calim2:: 

Comme c'est la priode de vacances, une petite charade en rapport. ::D: 
On ne sait pas se vouer  mon premier.
Mon second se lche.
Nous vivons sur mon troisime.
Mon quatrime complte le verbe pronominal.
Rothen doit je suppose habiter dans un cinquime.
Je rejoins mon tout lundi prochain si tout va bien !  :8-):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Hello,
> 
> si vous voulez mon avis, il faut faire vivre ce thread dans le but que Rothen vienne nous retrouver de temps en temps....
> 
> Comme c'est la priode de vacances, une petite charade en rapport.
> On ne sait pas se vouer  mon premier.
> Mon second se lche.
> Nous vivons sur mon troisime.
> Mon quatrime complte le verbe pronominal.
> ...


1 => saint ?
2 => ?
3 => Terre ?
4 => ?
5 => Chteau ? (ou manoir ou... bref, vous avez saisi l'ide...)

Je n'ai aucune ide du tout (mais je dois me planter sur  peu prs tout ^^)

----------


## Hizin

Ah, merci magicbisous-nours, il me manquait le premier et le dernier.

1 => saint 
2 => pet
3 => Terre 
4 => s
5 => bourg

=> Saint-Ptersbourg

----------


## giragu03

> Bon moi je prefere mon l  un L, c'est juste rigolo de voir le nombre de personnes qui estropient mon pseudo et qui croient que je m'appelle Ignace ou Isidore.


Je prends le temps d'attraper au vol la perche que tu m'as tendue :
Pour Ignace, c'est facile :


Pour Isidore, il faut se souvenir de son enfance... mais on y arrive aussi :






> Certes,  on ne vit pas sans se dire adieu , mais je pense qu'  on se retrouvera .  Hasta Luego


Je reviens sur les chansons que j'ai voques dans mon message d'au revoir :







Voil dj un peu de grain  moudre pour nos fins mlomanes...

----------


## lper

> Ah, merci magicbisous-nours, il me manquait le premier et le dernier.
> 
> 1 => saint 
> 2 => pet
> 3 => Terre 
> 4 => s
> 5 => bourg
> 
> => Saint-Ptersbourg


 ::applo:: 

@giragu03 : merci pour les vidos et retrouver Fernandel ou  dcouvrir pour les plus jeunes, a me refait penser  Flicie :



> C'est dans un coin du bois d'Boulogne
> Que j'ai rencontr Flicie
> Elle arrivait de la Bourgogne
> Et moi j'arrivai en Taxi
> Je trouvai vite une occasion
> D'engager la conversation
> 
> Il faisait un temps superbe
> Je me suis assis sur l'herbe
> ...


L il mritait bien sa  ::aie::   l'poque, refaire une chanson comme a maintenant....

----------


## giragu03

> @giragu03 : merci pour les vidos et retrouver Fernandel ou  dcouvrir pour les plus jeunes, a me refait penser  Flicie


En vido a aurait t mieux  :;):  (surtout ce qui est marrant quand il est en public, c'est qu' la fin il fait juste des "oui" de la tte avec son sourire... a donne tout le charme  la chanson).
Je la posterai si personne ne le fait d'ici l.

----------


## lper

> En vido a aurait t mieux  (surtout ce qui est marrant quand il est en public, c'est qu' la fin il fait juste des "oui" de la tte avec son sourire... a donne tout le charme  la chanson).


Peut-tre mais je voulais mettre en valeur le texte, Dieudonn est un ange  ct. :;): 
voici la vido :

----------


## Auteur

Laurent Gerra a repris cette chanson en imitant Johnny Hallyday. Et cela donne ceci :
http://www.allthelyrics.com/fr/lyric...s-1210783.html
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Cheetor

J'ai vu le message de rothen ce midi. 

J'avoue que les dernires identifications taient plutt sympas, notamment les rclamations de stylos Bic, mais aussi les qcms Astrix, les charades de Nhaps, la faon de vhiculer les chats, les comptes de messages, j'en passe et des meilleurs.

Ce fil avait effectivement un bon ct humain et malgr que je n'ai pas pu le suivre de manire rgulire, il tait et est toujours aussi drole et intressant  lire.

Bref, Rothen, j'espre que tu repasseras sur ce fil, histoire de donner un peu de nouvelles.

----------


## lper

хороший уик-энд :;):

----------


## giragu03

> хороший уик-энд


Ivan  ::aie:: , a manque de sous-titres tout a !

----------


## Nhaps

Moi aussi je suis multilingue  ::mouarf:: 

良い週末

----------


## giragu03

> хороший уик-энд


Vu qu'Ivan n'a pas rpondu, peut-tre qu'Igor (je ne retrouvais plus ce matin la "chanson", du coup j'ai chang de prnom  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lady

Un petit coucou en passant pour dire que je suis toujours en vie mais que depuis plusieurs semaines je fait le mort sur les diffrents forums ou normalement je svis ...
En ce moment je me passionne pour des blogs (mdecin / veto / sage femme / infirmiere) faut pas chercher a doit tre la grossesse qui me perturbe.

Je reviendrait plus assidument surement un jour ou l'autre ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> Un petit coucou en passant pour dire que je suis toujours en vie mais que depuis plusieurs semaines je fait le mort sur les diffrents forums ou normalement je svis ...
> En ce moment je me passionne pour des blogs (mdecin / veto / sage femme / infirmiere) faut pas chercher a doit tre la grossesse qui me perturbe.
> 
> Je reviendrait plus assidument surement un jour ou l'autre ^^


Tu me manques Lady  ::cry:: 
C'est pour quand au fait le mini Lady n2 ? ^^

----------


## illight

> Un petit coucou en passant pour dire que je suis toujours en vie mais que depuis plusieurs semaines je fait le mort sur les diffrents forums ou normalement je svis ...
> En ce moment je me passionne pour des blogs (mdecin / veto / sage femme / infirmiere) faut pas chercher a doit tre la grossesse qui me perturbe.
> 
> Je reviendrait plus assidument surement un jour ou l'autre ^^



C'est bizarre, si j'ai bien compris, c'est ton 2e pourtant  ::weird::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Oui c'est le second ... Mais a priori les grossesse plus a va plus c'est pire ... Plus de ventre, plus de maux, plus de neurones qui partent en sucettes ect ... (Et parait aussi que la rcupration tu morfle plus aussi oh joie !!)

C'est prvu pour mi juillet.

----------


## Auteur

Ce qui m'inquite c'est que tu regardes les forums vtrinaires  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Lung

> Ce qui m'inquite c'est que tu regardes les forums vtrinaires


 ::ptdr::  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ce qui m'inquite c'est que tu regardes les forums vtrinaires


Tu as si peur qu'elle attende un petit pingouin bouriff  ::whistle::  ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour marquer mon retour sur ce forum, je vais poser une question qui n'a rien  voir avec le sujet en cours, mais qui a quand mme son intrt : cette discussion a-t-elle dpass le record de l'lection de miss dvp ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Pour marquer mon retour sur ce forum, je vais poser une question qui n'a rien  voir avec le sujet en cours, mais qui a quand mme son intrt : cette discussion a-t-elle dpass le record de l'lection de miss dvp ?


Il me semble oui, mais il y a un sujet politique qui nous a clairement dpass, et qui augmente trs vite de jour en jour  ::(:

----------


## ManusDei

> Il me semble oui, mais il y a un sujet politique qui nous a clairement dpass, et qui augmente trs vite de jour en jour


 ::yaisse2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Il me semble oui, mais il y a un sujet politique qui nous a clairement dpass, et qui augmente trs vite de jour en jour


quand je classe les sujets par nombre de rponse, je n'ai pas de sujet qui a plus de messages que celui-ci... J'ai les pingls en haut et ensuite les autres classs dans l'ordre slectionn :

----------


## Nhaps

> quand je classe les sujets par nombre de rponse, je n'ai pas de sujet qui a plus de messages que celui-ci... J'ai les pingls en haut et ensuite les autres classs dans l'ordre slectionn :


C'est dans le sous forum politique dans actualits. Et non pas dans la taverne, car il est vrai nous sommes les rois de la taverne, et c'est dj pas mal !  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> quand je classe les sujets par nombre de rponse, je n'ai pas de sujet qui a plus de messages que celui-ci... J'ai les pingls en haut et ensuite les autres classs dans l'ordre slectionn


D'aprs l'image, il me semble que le classement ne se fait que sur les discussions de la taverne ou ai-je mal vu ?

[edit]




> car il est vrai nous sommes les rois de la taverne, et c'est dj pas mal !


Tant qu' (orthographe ok ?) tre roi autant ltre pour *tout* le forum non ?

[/edit]

----------


## Lung

> car il est vrai nous sommes les *rois* de la taverne, et c'est dj pas mal !


Des piliers, mme !

 ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Des piliers, mme !


Carrement ! A la tienne mon grand !  ::chin::

----------


## Lung

> Carrement ! A la tienne mon grand !


 ::chin::

----------


## giragu03

> Carrement ! A la tienne mon grand !








> 


Bon, si vous tes deux  boire, je vous rejoins, alors encore une bire  :;):  :

----------


## Nhaps

Bon week end les amis.

----------


## giragu03

> Bon week end les amis.


Comme dirait Ivanovitch (*I*per  :;): ) :



> хороший уик-энд


Et donc du coup, bein, a fait une chanson  vous mettre :

----------


## sevyc64

> Et donc du coup, bein, a fait une chanson  vous mettre :


C'est l'occasion qui fait la chanson, ou c'est la chanson qui ncessitait un prtexte ?  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## giragu03

> C'est l'occasion qui fait la chanson, ou c'est la chanson qui ncessitait un prtexte ?


a faisait deux jours sans chanson, donc il fallait en mettre une... Aprs, laquelle ? Il faut trouver un contexte, donc comme lper veut qu'on confonde le L et le I et qu'on lui donne des petits prnoms en I, j'ai cherch avec des prnoms un peu russes en I qui ont une chanson (mais l, je n'en ai plus en tte... il va falloir que je trouve un autre contexte  ::aie:: ).

----------


## lper

Coucou,

de retour de Russie, alors les mecs je vous conseille car elles sont trop mimis les filles l-bas !  ::love:: 

Sinon, le mot disparit qui rsume ce que j'ai pu voir, entre les riches et les pauvres, les prix selon les endroits, la nourriture excellente ou infecte, la beaut de certains quartiers et des endroits ayant encore des traces de la guerre, les audis mercedes vw et des tas de ferraille qui roulent encore, de langage (les plus jeunes ont je pense appris l'anglais  l'cole mais ils l'ont vite oubli aprs), la gentillesse et l'amabilit des gens en gnrale malgr des exceptions qui se croient tout permis. 
J'ai t surpris en tout cas de voir ces centres commerciaux dans lesquels abondent les marchandises venues de toute part le monde, y a des MacDonald, Burger King, Auchan, Dcathlon, Benetton,...

Pour relancer les identifications, voici deux tableaux  reconnaitre :;): , le gagnant aura droit  un peu de caviar... ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> de retour de Russie, alors les mecs je vous conseille car elles sont trop mimis les filles l-bas !


La particularit de la Russie, parait-il, c'est que beaucoup de filles sont sublimement belles, types plutt europennes, alors que beaucoup de mec ont par contre des ttes de monstres et d'aliens  faire vraiment peur pour certains..




> Pour relancer les identifications, voici deux tableaux  reconnaitre, le gagnant aura droit  un peu de caviar...


Le second c'est un Fernand Leger (facile c'est marqu dessus). Google me dit qu'il s'appelle La Carte Postale.
Le premier pourrait tre un Monnet, mais je pencherais plutt plus pour un Manet. Par contre, aucune ide du nom du tableau

----------


## lper

> Le second c'est un Fernand Leger (facile c'est marqu dessus). Google me dit qu'il s'appelle La Carte Postale.


 ::ave:: 



> Le premier pourrait tre un Monnet, mais je pencherais plutt plus pour un Manet.


Non aucun des deux.

----------


## Deadpool

> Le premier pourrait tre un Monnet, mais je pencherais plutt plus pour un Manet. Par contre, aucune ide du nom du tableau


C'est un Renoir en fait.

Je crois qu'il s'appelle "Dans le jardin".

J'en conclus que lper est all faire un tour au muse de l'Ermittage.  :;):

----------


## lper

Oui en effet, j'ai visit ce fabuleux muse de l'Ermitage(j'ai eu la chance que ce soit une journe gratuite), si a vous dit, je pourrais mettre encore des clichs  reconnatre.
@Deadpool:c'est bien dans le jardin d'Auguste Renoir, tu as droit  ta louche d'Ikra !  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Reviens Rothen, il y a encore une chose que l'on a pas encore identifie : TOI !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Reviens Rothen, il y a encore une chose que l'on a pas encore identifie : TOI !


En effet,  part de temps en temps un stylo et une ombre sur une voiture, c'est plutt maigre !  ::aie:: 
Pour continuer le petit jeu, voici ce tableau  reconnatre.

----------


## Nhaps

Mme en essayant de zoomer sur ltiquette en dessous du tableau, je ne sais pas.

Oui ce message a aussi pour but de rveiller le peuple.  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

bon quand je pose la question  Google, il me rpond 


> Hypothse la plus probable pour cette image : pissarro camille


En cherchant dans ce sens, j'ai trouv ceci : http://www.impressionism-art.org/img692.htm

Le tableau a l'air plus joli que la reproduction que j'ai trouv.





> Mme en essayant de zoomer sur ltiquette en dessous du tableau


Moi en zoomant, je ne vois rien de possible  lire.

----------


## lper

En effet, c'est bien cela Yves, il est trop fort Google ! :8O:

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

j'avais envie de vous faire un petit coucou aujourd'hui , ben oui , vous me manquez  ::calim2::  




> Reviens Rothen, il y a encore une chose que l'on a pas encore identifie : TOI !


 ::ptdr::  ..MDR , pourtant je trouve que vous avez identifi des choses avec beaucoup moins d'indices  ::mouarf:: ...

enfin tant mieux , ca restera le mystre de ce post , c'est bien aussi non ?  :;): 

j'ai lu aujourd'hui ce fait divers dans le journal et j'adore  ::ccool:: 




> Une histoire d'amour entre 2 cigognes s'est avre plus forte que les milliers de kms qui les sparent .Le mle est venu cette anne pour la 12eme fois conscutive retrouver sa bien aime , cloue au sol , en Croatie , par un handicap .Le mle , Cliquetis , est une nouvelle fois venu d'Afrique australe , survolant environ 13.500 kms pour rejoindre Petite qui ne peut plus voler suite  une blessure d'une de ses ailes . Elle vit dans le village de Brodski Varos , dans l'est de la Croatie , ou un retrait l'a adopte


je trouve a trop bien  :;):  ..pas vous ? 
oui , je sais , je ferai mieux de penser lections ...mais je crois que je ne changerai jamais , une ternelle romantique  ::yaisse:: 

c'tait mon intermde douceur  :;): 

 bientt les tous  ::coucou::

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou Rothen ! 

Ah en effet, pas mal l'histoire des cigognes, a a un sacr GPS quand mme pour retrouver sa bien aim perdu dans la Croatie.

Et non Rothen, nous n'aimons pas les mystres et c'est bien pour cela que l'on a identifi toutes les choses que tu nous as montr. Donc tu sais ce qu'il te reste  faire ! :p

-245

----------


## illight

Mignone cette histoire de cigogne  ::P: 

J'avais entendu le mme genre d'histoire avec un chat : son maitre avait dmnag, et le chat l'a retrouv, ou un truc dans le genre  ::D: 

Ouais, je sais racont comme a, c'est tout pourri  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> j'avais envie de vous faire un petit coucou aujourd'hui , ben oui , vous me manquez


heureusement que l'on te manque !  ::mrgreen::  Toi aussi tu nous manques, donc reviens nous voir souvent.

Il faut que tu restes car :
- tu dois atteindre le statut d'"Expert Confirm Snior" pour avoir plein d'toiles jaunes ;
- lper n'a pas fini de tricoter son string ;
- la discussion n'a pas atteint son 10000me message  ;
- le printemps est arriv en dcembre.

----------


## lper

Coucou Rothen, ::zoubi:: 

toi aussi tu nous manques, la preuve, ds que tu reviens c'est le thread qui repart de plus belle  ::D: 

En effet, comme le fait remarquer Nhaps, les oiseaux migrateurs ont un sens que nous ne possdons pas, incroyable de retrouver leur chemin sur des centaines de km !  :8O: 

@Auteur : on fait vraiment tout pour qu'elle revienne notre grie  :;):

----------


## Hizin

O \o/

----------


## Lung

> - tu dois atteindre le statut d'"Expert Confirm Snior" pour avoir plein d'toiles jaunes


Je croyais que la taverne ne comptait pas !?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Je croyais que la taverne ne comptait pas !?


Mais tais-toi ! Comme a elle vient, elle poste beaucoup en esprant avoir beaucoup d'toiles et comme a va mettre TRES longtemps  venir, on va pouvoir la garder encore un petit moment  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> Je croyais que la taverne ne comptait pas !?


Je serai dj Expert Confirm Senior si c'tait le cas  ::aie:: 

Mais c'est dingue comme le thread repart de plus belle quand Rothen post un message !  ::): 
Tu nous manques vraiment  tous.

----------


## shadowmoon

> les oiseaux migrateurs ont un sens que nous ne possdons pas


En fait, tous les oiseaux et les animaux migrateurs disposent de ce "sens". Concrtement, ils possdent un dtecteur du champ magntique terrestre "local", et ils comparent priodiquement avec le "chemin" magntique qu'ils ont en mmoire (itinraire apprit lors des premiers voyages qu'ils ont faits avec leur ains). Une fois proche de la destination, c'est leur mmoire visuelle et olfactive qui prend le relais.




> Je serai dj Expert Confirm Senior si c'tait le cas


Du coup, pourquoi ne pas crer un titre spcial, ou un badge, ou ... pour les habitus de la taverne, qui serait obtenu aprs un certain nombre de messages posts dans cette section du forum.

----------


## sevyc64

> Du coup, pourquoi ne pas crer un titre spcial, ou un badge, ou ... pour les habitus de la taverne, qui serait obtenu aprs un certain nombre de messages posts dans cette section du forum.


Je propose Pilier , ou alors Le taulier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Du coup, pourquoi ne pas crer un titre spcial, ou un badge, ou ... pour les habitus de la taverne, qui serait obtenu aprs un certain nombre de messages posts dans cette section du forum.





> Je propose Pilier , ou alors Le taulier


Un combo de bonnes ides !! Franchement, a serait vraiment fun.
Un badge d'une chope de bire ( trs actif dans la taverne )  ^^

----------


## Cheetor

Et pour le logo, on propose une choppe ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Et pour le logo, on propose une choppe ?


Arf j'ai edit mon post pendant le tien. Mais oui je pense que la choppe est toute indique ^^

----------


## rothen

vous tes trop mignons  ::zoubi:: 

Mme si je ne peux plus venir comme avant ,je ne couperai pas le lien ..eh ouais quand on passe 2 ans ensemble forcment on supporte pas trop bien la rupture totale , a fait un vide  :;): 

Hier en rangeant je suis tombe sur un livre que j'avais achet au futuroscope "La plante en 3 d " 
Le monde vu  travers les strogrammes 

Quelqu'un connat ce principe ? On en trouve peut tre sur internet mais que sais pas si a marche par l'cran .. si oui , essayez c'est super .. 

En tous cas moi avec le bouquin je crois que je serai tranquille quand je les aurai tous regards .. Ouais c'est pas comme a que je vais avancer  ::mrgreen:: 

Bonne journe  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## Nhaps

Oui je connais les strogrammes, enfin il me semble je fais peut tre un amalgame.

Mais normalement, c'est une image qui ressemble  rien ou pas grand chose.
Et il faut essayer de fixer un point soit en arrire ou soit en avant de l'image afin que notre il puisse voir quelque chose de beaucoup plus concret.
Il faut donc un peu loucher, ou faire les yeux fatigus, enfin chacun sa technique, pour ma part j'arrive pas trop  adapter mon il afin de voir l'image.

Mais il y en a qui y arrive trs bien.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et il faut essayer de fixer un point soit en arrire ou soit en avant de l'image afin que notre il puisse voir quelque chose de beaucoup plus concret.
> Il faut donc un peu loucher, ou faire les yeux fatigus, enfin chacun sa technique, pour ma part j'arrive pas trop  adapter mon il afin de voir l'image.


C'est tout  fait a, et surtout a donne un effet 3D  l'image, quand on arrive  la voir.

----------


## Lung

> Je serai dj Expert Confirm Senior si c'tait le cas


Qu'est ce que je devrait dire. J'aurais le triple de messages en plus.
 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> C'est tout  fait a, et surtout a donne un effet 3D  l'image, quand on arrive  la voir.


Rothen, envoie nous ton strogramme !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rothen, envoie nous ton strogramme !


Tu veux des images du livre qu'elle a retrouv ou un strogramme delle-mme ?

----------


## lper

> Tu veux des images du livre qu'elle a retrouv ou un strogramme delle-mme ?


 ton avis, je pense que l'utilisation du singulier/pluriel dans ta question en rapport avec mon message est sans quivoque !  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

No ! J'arrive pas  voir les strogrammes donc je serai trop du de pas pouvoir la voir... 

Autre chose sans aucun rapport, quand j'cris un message, je n'ai plus les aides pour faire des quotes, des citations etc, mme quand je clique sur un smiley, il ne s'affiche pas. Avez vous le mme problme ?

----------


## Lady

coucou ici !!

Ca poste d'un coup !! (J'ai vu que c'tait grce a Rothen)

Vous aller bien ... ici je commence ma transformation en cachalot. Au fait je sais plus si je l'ai dit c'est un Garon ! 

Pour les strogramme j'en ai bouff pendant mes sances d'orthoptiste plus jeune ... Effectivement certaine personnes sont incapable de les voir et pire des personnes comme ma mre les vois  l'envers (ce qui devrait tre au premier plan est au dernier etc ...)

----------


## Auteur

> Pour les strogramme j'en ai bouff pendant mes sances d'orthoptiste plus jeune ... Effectivement certaine personnes sont incapable de les voir et pire des personnes comme ma mre les vois  l'envers (ce qui devrait tre au premier plan est au dernier etc ...)


c'est qu'elle louche pour les voir alors qu'il faut regarder au loin ( l'infini).

----------


## lper

C'est excellent, merci pour la dcouverte !
http://stereogrammes.centerblog.net/...ramme-n%C2%B05

----------


## rothen

Ah merci Laurent pour le lien  ::zoubi::  comme a tout le monde pourra en profiter ...

C'est vrai que c'est quand mme bien fait ..ds que j'ai fini le mien je vous l'envois  ::mouarf:: 

Bon alors , qui arrive  les voir ?? 

Pour Lady super  ::bebe::  ..ca t'en fera un de chaque

----------


## lper

> C'est vrai que c'est quand mme bien fait ..ds que j'ai fini le mien je vous l'envois


Cool !  ::zoubi:: 

En attendant, de quoi patienter avec une brune  ::aie:: 
http://www.neurozinzin.com/les-fasci...grammes-8.html

----------


## Hizin

Je n'ai jamais russi  voir au-del de l'image "normale"... faudrait que je retente.

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai les yeux qui pleurent  force d'essayer de voir quelque chose en 3D

Et toujours sans rsultat.

----------


## lper

C'est comme si on avait une vision diffrente, comme ce test de la danseuse :
http://www.terrynangy.fr/general/tes...erveau-domine/

----------


## lola06

> C'est comme si on avait une vision diffrente, comme ce test de la danseuse :
> http://www.terrynangy.fr/general/tes...erveau-domine/


Alors ce test il est sympa mais moi je la voit tourner dans le sens anti-horaire puis si je me concentre sur le pied qui bouge pas elle tourne dans l'autre sens....  ::ptdr:: 

a veut dire quoi ???  ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

> Alors ce test il est sympa mais moi je la voit tourner dans le sens anti-horaire puis si je me concentre sur le pied qui bouge pas elle tourne dans l'autre sens.... 
> 
> a veut dire quoi ???


Que tu ne sais pas sur quel pied danser ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Alors ce test il est sympa mais moi je la voit tourner dans le sens anti-horaire puis si je me concentre sur le pied qui bouge pas elle tourne dans l'autre sens.... 
> 
> a veut dire quoi ???


Un lger strabisme inconscient ?

----------


## Auteur

une illusion bien connue :
http://phortail.org/blagues/illusion-optique-0435.html

Qui voit les dauphins ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> une illusion bien connue :
> http://phortail.org/blagues/illusion-optique-0435.html
> 
> Qui voit les dauphins ?


Je commence  te connaitre Auteur, et tant au boulot, je vais attendre de rentrer avant de cliquer sur ce lien.  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Qui voit les dauphins ?


Je les vois et aussi l'autre truc, c'est normal ?

----------


## illight

Moi je vois pas les dauphins  ::weird::  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Je vois aussi les deux (de mme que pour beaucoup d'illusions du mme type : tsar/grand mre, lapin/canard) l'un aprs l'autre. Un poil dstabilisant que les deux visions/ides se superposent par contre :/

----------


## giragu03

> une illusion bien connue :
> http://phortail.org/blagues/illusion-optique-0435.html
> 
> Qui voit les dauphins ?


Alors moi, je vois 6 dauphins... Le couple, j'ai eu du mal  le voir. Mais par contre, ils annoncent 9 dauphins, il y en a 3 que je ne vois vraiment pas.
Aprs, je suis toujours nul pour voir les trucs. Sur les strogrammes, je n'en ai vu aucun  ::(: .

Sinon, bonjour. Je suis particulirement occup au boulot en ce moment (et comme le sujet semblait stagner, je me disais que ce n'tait pas la peine de regarder rgulirement... et paf, j'ai deux pages  rattraper). Si les messages de la taverne comptait, moi aussi j'aurais bien plus d'toiles (notamment grce  ce sujet  ::roll:: ).

Bon allez, au boulot. Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

EDIT : bon j'ai trouv deux dauphins de plus... Mais il m'en manque encore un...

----------


## rothen

trop bien tes liens Laurent ..j'avais jamais vu de strogrammes en mouvement , trop top ..pour tous ceux qui n'y arrivent pas je vous conseille d'insister , c'est trop bien ...faut pas se prcipiter quand on s'loigne ..vous verrez ca viendra  :;): 

Je connaissais pas non plus le test de la danseuse ..bon moi avec mon cot imaginatif et cratif  ::mouarf::  elle tourne dans le sens aiguilles d'une montre 

En ce qui concerne ton test Auteur , c'est trs tonnant , je vois trs bien le couple  ::mouarf::  ..symbole d'un cerveau corrompu ..encore plus tonnant  ::wow:: 

bon , en insistant j'arrive quand mme  voir quelques requins  ::yaisse:: 

La semaine prochaine je reois une de mes amies du Bassin d'Arcachon donc entre papotages et sorties multiples et varies  ::fou::   je n'aurai pas le temps d'tre avec vous ..alors soyez sages   :;): 

bises  tous et  bientt   ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> En ce qui concerne ton test Auteur , c'est trs tonnant , je vois trs bien le couple  ..symbole d'un cerveau corrompu ..encore plus tonnant


Corrompu, ah ben typiquement fminin..  ::mrgreen:: 

Un petit reportage sur ma ville qui tait pass sur TF1, y a pas que des mauvaises choses sur cette chane...

http://videos.tf1.fr/jt-we/2014/zoom...s-8383138.html


Il fait un temps splendide au bord du lac, bon week-end !

----------


## giragu03

> Je connaissais pas non plus le test de la danseuse ..bon moi avec mon cot imaginatif et cratif  elle tourne dans le sens aiguilles d'une montre


Ce qui est marrant pour la danseuse, c'est que moi a dpend des moments : il y a des fois o j'arrive sur l'animation et je la vois en sens horaire et d'autres fois o j'arrive sur l'animation et je la vois en sens anti-horaire. En ce moment, c'est sens horaire. Mais il suffit que je repasse  un autre moment et a pourra tre anti-horaire.
Contrairement  Lola06, je n'ai pas besoin de me concentrer, c'est vraiment en arrivant sur l'animation que le sens n'est pas le mme, donc c'est srement en fonction de je ne sais quel paramtre de mon cerveau malade  ::mouarf:: 
Rothen, moi, c'tait exactement le contraire, il a fallu que j'insiste pour voir le couple (visiblement pas assez corrompu du cerveau...).

----------


## Nhaps

Au fait Horaire ou Anti Horaire, c'est suivant o tu te trouves. Dans lhmisphre nord c'est dans le sens anti horaire, alors que dans lhmisphre sud c'est horaire. Et si tu regardes cette image sur l'quateur; et bien a ne tourne pas, incroyable non ?

Bon week end  tous.  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Au fait Horaire ou Anti Horaire, c'est suivant o tu te trouves. Dans lhmisphre nord c'est dans le sens anti horaire, alors que dans lhmisphre sud c'est horaire. Et si tu regardes cette image sur l'quateur; et bien a ne tourne pas, incroyable non ?


Alors, soit c'est mon cerveau qui a de graves dommages, soit c'est le tien (les deux possibilits n'tant videmment pas exclusives...). Mais alors l, je n'ai rien compris  ton raisonnement.



> Bon week end  tous.


Bon week-end  toi galement et aux autres aussi.

----------


## illight

Ce qu'il veut dire c'est qu' l'quateur, l'eau quand elle coule elle tourne pas, elle va direct dans le trou  ::P: 

Non c'est pas a ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ce qu'il veut dire c'est qu' l'quateur, l'eau quand elle coule elle tourne pas, elle va direct dans le trou 
> 
> Non c'est pas a ?


Oui ctait un petit craquage, une mtaphore entre le sens de la danseuse et l'coulement de l'eau dans les syphons  ::mouarf:: 

Content que Illight est compris, je vais pass un bon week end avec a. ^^

----------


## Auteur

> bon , en insistant j'arrive quand mme  voir quelques *requins*


*Dauphins* pas requins  ::aie::  Tu as vraiment l'esprit corrompu  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Ce qu'il veut dire c'est qu' l'quateur, l'eau quand elle coule elle tourne pas, elle va direct dans le trou 
> 
> Non c'est pas a ?


 ::hola:: 
Franchement, respects pour avoir compris...
Enfin, la force de Coriolis, dans la pratique, a ne se voit pas dans les lavabos (en fait, les dfauts dans la forme du lavabo et le courant initial auront bien plus d'influence que la force de Coriolis et donc quateur, hmisphre nord ou sud, a n'a gure d'importance).

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai vu une vido o un gars avait une sorte de lavabo portatif.

Et il le dplaait sur l'equateur/hemis N/hemis S car il se trouve pile poil sur l'quateur donc il avait juste quelques pas  faire. Et bien on voyait bien la diffrence dans l'coulement de l'eau. Plutt sympathique  voir.

Je crois que c'est celle l, je l'ai pas regard au boulot, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est le mme bac  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Eh pour la danseuse arrter de vous tracasser le cerveaux c'est juste un gif qui tourne 30 sec dans un sens et 30 dans l'autre ... 

Sinon a va la forme ... Avec mon ventre et le bureau je peux pas approcher assez de l'cran pour les strogrammes !!! (lol)

Et pour la poterie ... Femme au second trimestre de grossesse une seule solution possible (bon ok en essayant de me purifier l'esprit je vois quelques dauphins)

----------


## Lung

> J'ai vu une vido o un gars avait une sorte de lavabo portatif.
> 
> Et il le dplaait sur l'equateur/hemis N/hemis S car il se trouve pile poil sur l'quateur donc il avait juste quelques pas  faire. Et bien on voyait bien la diffrence dans l'coulement de l'eau. Plutt sympathique  voir.
> 
> Je crois que c'est celle l, je l'ai pas regard au boulot, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est le mme bac


tonnant qu'il suffise de quelques mtres pour faire la diffrence.

----------


## lper

> Et pour la poterie ... Femme au second trimestre de grossesse une seule solution possible (bon ok en essayant de me purifier l'esprit je vois quelques dauphins)


Elle est comment on dit dj l'expression avec de la braise.... ::lol::

----------


## lper

Donc heu, non rien en fait.... ::aie::

----------


## illight

> La semaine prochaine je reois une de mes amies du Bassin d'Arcachon donc entre papotages et sorties multiples et varies   je n'aurai pas le temps d'tre avec vous ..alors soyez sages


Vas-y, montre leur qu'il fait plus chaud ici que chez eux. J'en ai marre que ma soeur me nargue parce qu'elle va  la plage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Nhaps se rveille en ce beau mardi matin, boit son bol de lait avec des chocapics (car c'est fort en chocolat)

Ensuite, c'est le petit passage dans la taverne du forum DVP, obligatoire, ce passage qui vous rveil et vous donne le sourire. 

Et l  stupfaction. Le post mourant que Nhaps affectionne tout particulirement se retrouve tout en bas de premire page.

Ni une ni deux, il crit une petite histoire sans queue ni tte afin de sauver ce topic, avant qu'il ne tombe dans l'oublie des pages suivantes.

Nhaps en bon sauveur est content d'avoir fait sa BA du jour, il a sauv ce topic mais pour combien de temps ? Arrivera-t-il  rassembler tous les hros qui ont particip ? La flamme se rallumera-t-elle ? Vous le saurez dans le prochain pisode.

----------


## lper

http://www.jukebox.fr/daniel-balavoi...ros,3k8uv.html

Je me demande si Jipt ne serait pas tent de venir corriger tes fautes Nhaps... :;):

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Je me demande si Jipt ne serait pas tent de venir corriger tes fautes Nhaps...


Oh, tu sais, Jipt il est tellement navr / ananti / abasourdi / cur / etc. de voir ce qu'il voit, tous les jours, ici, ailleurs, sur des forums mais pas que, qu' la fin il en a marre...

Et il ne comprend pas ce qui se passe dans la tte des gens, et comment ils peuvent tre aussi en vrac dans leur tte devant un clavier, les plus belles fautes tant l'criture de deux fois le mme mot de deux manires diffrentes dans le mme post, et l'inversion classique de la prposition  et du verbe avoir  la 3e personne du singulier (voir l'avatar).
Sans oublier se <> ce, qui est un grand mystre...

Bref, la dculturisation avance  grands pas, hlas, et c'est vraiment navrant, car quoi de plus joli qu'une belle phrase bien propre et bien tourne ?
Une jolie fille bien tourne ? Deux ? C'est pas Sunchaser qui me contredira  ::mouarf:: 

Et o qu'elle est, au fait, la rothen ?

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai corrig deux fautes, mais  voir le post de Jipt, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en reste des dizaines. Je sais que c'est pas trop mon fort, mais je pense tre loin d'tre une cause perdue, si ? Mon dieu... 
Je voulais simplement faire une petite histoire pour relancer le topic  ::calim2::

----------


## Jipt

> Je voulais simplement faire une petite histoire pour relancer le topic


H bien tu vois, a fonctionne  ::mrgreen:: 




> J'ai corrig deux fautes, mais  voir le post de Jipt, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en reste des dizaines. Je sais que c'est pas trop mon fort, mais je pense tre loin d'tre une cause perdue, si ? Mon dieu...


Non, pas des dizaines, et je te rassure, il y a bien pire parfois.
Enfin, si a peut te rassurer (moi pas).

Car _in fine_, on apprend  crire en lisant. Et vu la qualit des choses crites maintenant, a ne peut que faire boule de neige dans le mauvais sens, puisque n'importe qui  notre poque peut poster sa prose mal crite  la face du monde.
Il est l, le drame...
Des fautes il y en a partout, de nos jours. a n'tait pas comme a il y a un demi-sicle...

Mais puisque j'en tiens un  ::P: , essayons d'y voir clair (a m'intresse). Je lis : 


> Nhaps se *rveille* en ce beau mardi matin, boit son bol de lait avec des chocapics (car c'est fort en chocolat)
> 
> Ensuite, c'est le petit passage dans la taverne du forum DVP, obligatoire, ce passage qui vous *rveil* et vous donne le sourire.


Comment fais-tu pour crire correctement une fois et sur la ligne suivante te vautrer ? Tu ne te relis pas ?
Si oui, il n'y a rien qui te choque ?
Perso j'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre, et j'aimerais bien (just curious)...

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai plusieurs excuses.

- La stratgie qui consiste  minimiser les pertes : vous avez un doute dans l'criture d'un mot, et par chance vous l'avez crit deux fois. Alors cette stratgie consiste  placer les deux solutions, comme a une des deux sera correcte ! 

- La surprise du correcteur : La phrase change un peu avec des COI et des COD, et l, votre phrase ne prsente pas le petit soulignage rouge propre  la faute. Content de votre culture de la langue franaise, vous laissez la phrase en l'tat.

Bien sr, vous l'avez devin, je n'ai pas d'excuses, c'est une coquille qui s'est glisse. Oui, cette excuse de la coquille qui est aussi utilise par les journalistes pour justifier leurs fautes d'orthographe qui sont publies dans des journaux trs reconnues.

En tout cas je suis contient de mon problme, et j'essaye tous les jours de m'amliorer. Il y a quelques annes, voir mme seulement  mon arrive dans ce topic, les fautes taient clairement beaucoup plus prsentes  mon avis.

Alors n'hsiter pas  me corriger pour qu'un jour Jipt soit fire de moi. 
Bon ok pas tout de suite !  ::): 

ps : ce post a t relu deux fois.

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Juste deux qui me font trs mal : 




> journaux trs reconnues





> je suis contscient

----------


## illight

> dans des journaux trs reconnues.


Aux dernires nouvelles, un journal n'est pas fminin, il n'y a pas de E  ::P: 




> En tout cas je suis contient de mon problme,


conscient  :;): 




> et j'essaye tous les jours de m'amliorer.


a je confirme, je m'en aperois sur ton blog  :;):  rare sont les gens qui s'en soucient aujourd'hui, malheureusement...




> Il y a quelques annes, voir mme seulement  mon arrive dans ce topic, les fautes taient clairement beaucoup plus prsentes  mon avis.


Je confirme aussi  ::calim2:: 




> Alors n'hsiter pas  me corriger


Soit tu cris "Ne pas hsiter" soit tu mets  l'impratif => "N'hsitez"





> ps : ce post a t relu deux fois.


Jamais 2 sans 3  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai plusieurs *excuses*.


Plusieurs explications !  ::furax:: 

Et les correcteurs logiciels ne sont pas infaillibles, loin de l !
La preuve :




> En tout cas je suis contient de mon problme, et j'essaye tous les jours de m'amliorer. Il y a quelques annes, voir mme seulement  mon arrive dans ce topic, les fautes taient clairement beaucoup plus prsentes  mon avis.
> 
> Alors n'hsiter pas  me corriger pour qu'un jour Jipt soit fire de moi. 
> Bon ok pas tout de suite ! 
> 
> ps : ce post a t relu deux fois.


1- contenir n'a rien  voir avec la conscience de quelque chose...
2- le verbe voir et l'adverbe voire n'ont rien  voir  ::D: 
3- n'hsite*z* pas
4- ah ben je ne savais pas que Jonathan tait du sexe faible (mais beau) !

----------


## Nhaps

> Juste deux qui me font trs mal :


... Je vais me pendre, je reviens...

Je dois tre en mode bug je crois. Surtout le contient, j'tais l, mais c'est sr que c'est faux. Je crois que je me porterai mieux sans cette saloperie de correcteur orthographique du navigateur, qui au final ne corrige pour ma part que les accents oublis.

Bon la faute sur reconnues, j'assume, je devais tre encore sur les fautes d'orthographe ^^


Edit : a fait plaisir de vous voir super ractif, il est vrai que le problme des fautes d'orthographe est un mal croissant dans notre socit.  Et en effet, il y en avait encore plusieurs dans mon post...

----------


## Jipt

Mais le plus fou, pour moi c'est a (dans les actualits) :



Faudrait savoir !  ::massacre::

----------


## lper

> Car _in fine_, on apprend  crire en lisant. Et vu la qualit des choses crites maintenant, a ne peut que faire boule de neige dans le mauvais sens, puisque n'importe qui  notre poque peut poster sa prose mal crite  la face du monde.
> Il est l, le drame...
> Des fautes il y en a partout, de nos jours. a n'tait pas comme a il y a un demi-sicle...


L'ducation a sans doute jou un rle, prendre les enfants pour des cobayes en testant des techniques d'apprentissage qui dfilaient au nombre des ministres.
Enfin, je me souviens d'une phrase d'Ewin Plenel qui dnonait les forums bourrs de fautes rdigs par des ingnieurs qui n'ont pas le niveau d'criture d'un cap.

----------


## Gurdil le nain

> L'ducation a sans doute jou un rle, prendre les enfants pour des cobayes en testant des techniques d'apprentissage qui dfilaient au nombre des ministres.


Je suis pas vraiment d'accord, ne remettons pas toujours la faute sur le dos de l'cole...Certes il y a peut tre moins de dictes que par le pass, mais 10 dictes par an ne font pas des jeunes sachant crire parfaitement...

Le seul moyen  mon sens d'apprendre  crire correctement c'est de lire, lire, lire et toujours vrifier l'orthographe/conjugaison quand on a un doute (mme minime).

----------


## lper

L'apprentissage de la lecture avec la mthode globale n'a pas t une grande russite, la preuve c'est qu'ils sont revenus en arrire trs vite. Ma fille a eu beaucoup de mal avec a, il lui arrivait assez souvent et encore maintenant d'corcher la fin des mots qui sont un peu plus longs, c'est pourtant une grande lectrice, en tout cas beaucoup plus que le pre.

----------


## Nhaps

C'est vrai qu'il faut beaucoup lire.

Mais pour ma part, je lis normment les sous titres de sries ou d'anims qui sont rarement sans faute d'orthographe.
Un mal pour un bien, j'ai un bon niveau oral dans deux autres langues.

Mais ensuite je pense qu'il faut tout naturellement connatre ces rgles de grammaire et de conjugaison. Et des fois je lis des choses que j'ai l'impression de n'avoir jamais appris...

----------


## Loceka

> Perso j'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre, et j'aimerais bien (just curious)...


J'ai un srieux dote sur ta relle motivation  vouloir comprendre mais je vais te prendre au mot.

Alors, pour ma part, j'ai toujours dtest me relire. La plupart du temps je ne relisais ni mes dictes ni mes devoirs (par manque de temps surtout mais aussi parce que je n'aime pas revenir sur quelque chose que je considre comme termin) ou alors en diagonale.

J'estime faire suffisament peu de fautes pour que ce soit comprhensible sans trop gner les lecteurs potentiels.
Les seuls que a drange sont les "grammars-nazi" (sauf norme erreur de ma part ; ce qui arrive quand je suis trop fatigu, le plus souvent). Mais comme je dteste encore plus les extrmistes que la relecture, eh bien je dirais que j'en ai strictement rien  faire de les faire sortir de leurs gonds.
Je trouve qu'ils nous cassent suffisament les pieds  reprendre systmatiquement les fautes d'orthographes sur les posts pour ne pas mriter ma considration ou un quelconque effort de ma part.

Ceci tant, il m'arrive aussi d'avoir mal aux yeux en lisant certains posts mais relever la moindre faute est une nuisance (surtout dans des posts totalement comprhensibles et relativement bien crits par ailleurs).
Relever la moindre faute agace les lecteurs, casse le rythme d'un thread et oriente le "dbat" sur quelque chose de totalement futile.

Pour information, un des boulots des modos consiste  faire en sorte que les posts aient le moins de faute possible et soient relativement comprhensibles. Ca leur arrive assez souvent (en tout cas ceux que je connais) d'diter un post, de corriger les fautes ou certaines tournures de phrase pour qu'il soit plus agrable  lire. Aprs ils notifient le membre en question par mail en lui expliquant.
C'est beaucoup plus sain et a vite de dranger tout le monde sur la forme d'un post plutt que de s'intresser au fond.

Bref, comme tout ce qui est superficiel  l'extrme, moi a me gonfle au plus haut point de voir des posts dont le seul but est de corriger les fautes d'orthographe.

Donc, pour rsumer ma rponse  ta question qui s'est un peu perdue dans le reste de ma diatribe, voil les raisons qui font que mes posts contiennent parfois des fautes d'orthographe/grammaire/conjugaison/frappe :
je ne me relis pas parce que je n'aime pas a et que je rserve a  des choses autrement plus importantes qu'un post sur un forumje suis parfois fatigu quand j'cris, ce qui me fait faire des fautesje suis un tre humain et par consquent naturellement enclin  faire des fautes (c'est d'ailleurs assez drle de constater que les posts des grammar-nazis sont eux aussi truffs de fautes)il m'arrive de ne pas connatre l'orthographe relle d'un mot (surtout ceux en "tiel" ou "ciel")

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai un srieux dote sur ta relle motivation  vouloir comprendre mais je vais te prendre au mot.


Je te jure que c'est vrai ! C'est bien pour a d'ailleurs que j'ai prcis "just curious".
Donc *merci* pour ta rponse.




> (...) il m'arrive de ne pas connatre l'orthographe relle d'un mot (surtout ceux en "tiel" ou "ciel")


Dictionnaire ! J'en ai toujours un  porte de main, et c'est trop bien, je m'y perds, je voyage, je m'y ballade, ah, les dicos...  ::ccool:: 

Pour tout le reste de ta rponse, je suis globalement d'accord, surtout que bon, je n'ai rien relev d'horrible (bon, juste une microscopique faute d'accord imperceptible  ::P: ).

Et qu'est-ce que c'est agrable  lire un texte sans fautes, un texte qui ne pique pas, un texte qui coule et se droule tout seul sans cahots, sans ornires, sans nids-de-poule  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

> Et qu'est-ce que c'est agrable  lire un texte sans fautes, un texte qui ne pique pas, un texte qui coule et se droule tout seul sans cahots, sans ornires, sans nids-de-poule


+1

Parfois, j'abandonne la lecture de certains posts,  cause du trop grand effort de dchiffrage ... 
(tout le monde ne peut pas tre Champollion).

----------


## shadowmoon

> (tout le monde ne peut pas tre Champollion).


[la "minute culture"]
En plus, pour l'aider, il avait le mme texte crit en plusieurs "langues".
[/la "minute culture"]

----------


## lper

> je ne me relis pas parce que je n'aime pas a et que je rserve a  des choses autrement plus importantes qu'un post sur un forum[/list]


Comme lire la Taverne. ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Arrrrghhhhhhhh, le mal est partout, il se rpand, c'est un complot international, j'en peux plus  ::cry:: 

Trouv lors de mes prgrinations webistiques :
read error not readind discmy computer canot detect itcan I connet my ...how can i acsessi whant 
 ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

International en effet ! 

よく映画見ます

Scandale !

----------


## lper

En effet, comment peut-on crire de gauche  droite en japonais !  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

> En effet, comment peut-on crire de gauche  droite en japonais !


Avec un pinceau ou un stylo ?  ::aie:: 

Le japonais peut s'crire de haut en bas(tategaki), ou bien de gauche  droite(yokogaki)

----------


## lper

> Avec un pinceau ou un stylo ? 
> 
> Le japonais peut s'crire de haut en bas(tategaki), ou bien de gauche  droite(yokogaki)


Comme dirait Oblix, ils sont fous ces japonais.  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Comme dirait Oblix, ils sont fous ces japonais.


 ::mouarf:: 

Aprs il est vident que d'crire sur une seule ligne, surtout sur un ordinateur est clairement plus agrable pour eux, et aussi pour nous. Il est intressant de regarder le fonctionnement de leurs diteurs de texte, c'est quelque chose de vraiment particulier et surprenant pour une personne extrieure.
Sur papier par contre je ne peut pas te dire si l'criture de haut en bas se perd ou pas. En tout cas l'criture d'un Kanji se fait toujours du haut vers le bas.

----------


## Stellar7

> Car _in fine_,


Cela me rappelle une anecdote, au sujet d'un Directeur Dpartemental, qui adorait cette expression, et la casait autant qu'il pouvait dans la discussion. Mais il la prononait systmatiquement  l'anglaise. Et personne dans sa cour son entourage professionnel immdiat pour le contredire. Ce monsieur doit tre  la retraite depuis un moment, comme quoi, il n'y a pas d'poque pour les _ftes_ de tous genres.
Je pense que c'est mme comme cela que les langues voluent, et que les patois se crent.

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par Loceka
> 
> 
> je ne me relis pas parce que je n'aime pas a et que je rserve a  des choses autrement plus importantes qu'un post sur un forum
> 
> 
> Comme lire la Taverne.


Eczaquetement !

----------


## Lung

> Avec un pinceau ou un stylo ?


 ::mrgreen:: 




> Le japonais peut s'crire de haut en bas(tategaki), ou bien de gauche  droite(yokogaki)


Il me semble avoir entendu dire que le sens avait t invers au moyen-age (droite-gauche).

----------


## lper

> Eczaquetement !


 ::D: 
Faut enlever le "ue" et l'ajouter  la liste 
http://www.listesdemots.com/motsavecqsansu.htm

----------


## Nhaps

> Il me semble avoir entendu dire que le sens avait t invers au moyen-age (droite-gauche).


C'est peut tre pour cela que la lecture des vignettes dans un manga se fait de droite  gauche ?

En tout cas il manque plus qu'ils nous fassent l'criture de bas en haut, et ils auront tout essay ^^

----------


## giragu03

> Faut enlever le "ue" et l'ajouter  la liste 
> http://www.listesdemots.com/motsavecqsansu.htm


Sous rserve de l'ajouter dans l'ODS que tu utiliseras pour jouer  ::aie::

----------


## lola06

Joyeuses Pques  tous !!

J'espre que vous avez eu pleins pleins de chocolats  ::lahola::

----------


## Lung

> J'espre que vous avez eu pleins pleins de chocolats


Pas beaucoup. snif  ::calim2::

----------


## Hizin

Parti  la recherche avec des amis, rien eu, mais une bonne tranche de rigolade durant la cueillette (plutt sportive).

----------


## sevyc64

> J'espre que vous avez eu pleins pleins de chocolats


Ouais, mais vu les traces qui restent, c'est difficile  croire  ::oops::

----------


## Lung

http://www.commitstrip.com/fr/2014/04/22/stay-lean/

J'aime l'optimisme du chauve en orange.
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou les amis,

Alors vous aussi vous faites le pont ?
Perso je fais tous les ponts du mois de Mai  ::mrgreen:: 

En plus c'est prit sur les 5-10min que l'on conomise par jour, bon j'ai pas tout compris, mais il me semble qu'il y aura seulement un CP qui sera srement donn pour les trois jours de pont.

Quid de votre cot ?

----------


## Lung

> Quid de votre cot ?


Une note des RH n'autorise  poser qu'un pont par tte.
J'ai eu droit qu'au 16/05.
snif ..  ::calim2::

----------


## illight

Je fais que celui de la semaine prochaine, et j'en profite pour descendre sur le bassin d'Arcachon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

Au 16 mai ? oO
Mais... c'est la seule semaine sans jour fri ? Oo

De mon ct, tous les ponts sont pris. J'en profite pour revoir des amis et de la famille  ::):

----------


## lola06

Ben moi j'ai pris mon vendredi 2 aprs-midi (oui oui j'aime pas faire comme tous le monde  ::aie:: ) et le 30 mai.

----------


## sevyc64

Moi  priori aucun, mais bon j'ai commenc il y a 1 mois aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Moi  priori aucun, mais bon j'ai commenc il y a 1 mois aussi


Moi c'est surtout parce que ma boite ferme compltement ^^
Dans une autre boite en tant qu'apprenti, je pense que a aurai pu tre diffrent  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Au 16 mai ? oO
> Mais... c'est la seule semaine sans jour fri ? Oo
> 
> De mon ct, tous les ponts sont pris. J'en profite pour revoir des amis et de la famille


C'est la mga feinte : il se cr un pont tout seul  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous...
Moi, j'ai pris l'option pont autoroutier (ce n'est mme plus un viaduc,  ce niveau).
Entre RTT impos (ce vendredi et celui aprs l'Ascension), les fris et les congs  solder (je n'avais rien pris depuis mes vacances d'aot), je m'arrte ce soir, ne reprendrai le boulot que le 19 mai et je ferai le pont le 30.
Et le pire, c'est qu'il faut que je pose encore un jour de cong en plus de tout a... Je vais peut-tre faire comme Lung mais la semaine d'aprs : le "pont" du vendredi.
Je crois qu'il va tre dur le mois de mai  ::aie:: 

Une chanson de circonstance  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> Je fais que celui de la semaine prochaine, et j'en profite pour descendre sur le bassin d'Arcachon


Sur le pont d'Arcachon on y mange, on y mange, sur le pont d'Arcachon on y mange du cochon...

 ::roll:: 

J'ai hsit longtemps avant de poser cette btise. Je pense que j'aurai pas d.

----------


## lper

On a bien des piliers ici(comme moi ::aie:: ), mais pas de ponts, juste un jour de cong dans tout le mois de mai, et pour fter le 1er mai, ben on travaille !  ::calim2::

----------


## Lung

> C'est la mga feinte : il se cr un pont tout seul


Je voulais dire 9/05, mais j'ai pris le 16/05 pour me venger.
 ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Sur le pont d'Arcachon on y mange, on y mange, sur le pont d'Arcachon on y mange du cochon...


T'aurais du mettre "poisson", de un a marche aussi et de 2 a serait plus raliste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

J'ai commenc le pont lundi. 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Lady

Moi je suis au taf ... mais comme c'est nol au printemps j'ai reu mon nouveau PC de bureau en dbut de semaines du coup c'est journe installation / Migration donc a va ... (je passe d'un vieux double coeurs; 2go RAM  un i7 de la mort 8 coeurs, 8Go de Ram ma vie va changer !!)

Bon faut dire j'ai pas os prendre tout les ponts vu l'immense Viaduc qui m'attend dans 1 mois (vive les congs maternit !!). Je ne prend que le 9 pour descendre une dernire fois chez mes parents avant de mettre bas ...

----------


## Hizin

O o/
Ca va te faire du bien, ce nouveau Pc  ::D:

----------


## illight

Ouais, enfin elle va pas avoir beaucoup de temps pour l'utiliser  ::mrgreen:: 

Si a se trouve, en revenant de son cong, elle en aura un encore mieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

z'avez pas compris  ::no:: . On lui offre un nouveau PC pour qu'elle reste plus longtemps. Ou alors c'est un cadeau de naissance ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

::zzz::

----------


## Razorflak

Je crois qu'on va avoir besoin d'une charade de Nhaps pour relancer ce post.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Je crois qu'on va avoir besoin d'une charade de Nhaps pour relancer ce post.


Ou sinon vous pouvez m'aider  faire mon mmoire.

Un mmoire de recherche sur la refonte d'un logiciel, vous avez une ide de plan ?

Je propose:

Contexte du SI dans l'entreprise
Etude du programme existant
Avantage/Inconvenient
Nouvelle techno utilise (Av/In)
Etudes des fonctionnalits.
...

Enfin j'ai envie de dire plein de truc, mais pour faire un plan propre chaud =D

----------


## Hizin

Refonte :

La raison et le contexte de la refonte
L'tude de l'existant : ce  quoi il rpond
La recherche d'un remplaant : prise en compte le dveloppement et de la maintenance corrective et volutive
Choix de la techno : explications et comparaisons; avantages & inconvnients et choix final
Nouvelle architecture : explication des choix
Mise en place : ce qui s'est rvl exact, ce qui s'est rvl inexact, les problmes rencontrs et les solutions mises en place pour les rsoudre
Contexte de fin : tat des lieux de la refonte et ce qu'il reste  faire
Conclusion :  ce que tu as appris, autant au plan technique que fonctionnel et humain (et autre).

?

----------


## Nhaps

Ouais c'est globalement a que je vais faire.
Mais tellement de chose  dire j'ai peur de partir dans le trop technique. Dois-je vraiment aller au bout des choses, bien que ce soit vraiment des rgles mtiers qui n'ont rien  voir avec l'informatique. Mais que j'ai du assimiler de A  Z.

J'ai peur de saouler le lecteur avec des choses qui ne lintresse pas mais utile pour la comprhension quand mme.  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Ca... c'est tout l'art de la chose : savoir quand rentrer dans le dtails pour motiver des choix/explications et quand juste survoler.
A mon avis, tu peux te permettre de rentrer un peu dans le dtail constamment, avec des pics parfois, et survoler uniquement durant ta soutenance, puisque cette dernire doit venir en complment (et non en doublon) du mmoire.

----------


## sevyc64

Il y a surtout une chose  ne pas oublier, et qui trs souvent (et parfois volontairement) oublier dans ce genre d'audit.

Si tu vas trs certainement parler des points positifs que va apporter le logiciel refondu par rapport  l'existant, il ne faut pas oublier les points ngatifs et les risques que peut aussi apporter la refonte (reformation des utilisateurs, gnrations de nouveaux bugs et dysfonctionnements parfois bien plus pnalisant que l'existant, perte des repres, des acquis et du vcu, pertes d'anciennes fonctionnalits juges obsoltes et qui au final se rvlent indispensable, perte de la rtrocompatibilit, notamment sur les donnes anciennes, ....).

Des points qui, bien souvent lorsqu'ils sont correctement abords font capots des projet de refonte d'apparence anodine mais au final bien trop ambitieux.

En gros, c'est l'aspect "On sait ce que l'on laisse, mais on sait pas ce que l'on va prendre. Le risque est-il  la hauteur du gain espr ?"

----------


## AdmChiMay

De mon point de vue, commence par en jeter un max dans ta premire version de rapport. Il vaut mieux par la suite se creuser la tte pour savoir quoi enlever, que se demander quoi ajouter. En relecture, il est fort probable que tu ne supprimes pas grand chose, mais plutt que tu restructures. Une bonne structuration permet au lecteur de sauter ce qui l'intresse le moins : la prsentation d'entreprise, la mthodologie, certaines techniques, la gestion du projet, etc. Bref, il peut facilement faire ses courses.

Autre point, selon le type de rapport. S'il y a des points capitaux, on doit tre quasi certain de les trouver en ouvrant le rapport quasiment au hasard (en exagrant un peu).

Enfin, comme le souligne Hizin, la prsentation est un complment. Tu dois y placer ce qui confortera l'expert lors de la soutenance, mais aussi ce qui illuminera celui qui joue le candide dans le jury. Cela signifie qu'il ne faut surtout pas se limiter  une rgle de type "1 slide = y secondes", car un slide peut durer 2mn ou 5s pour une illustration (et viter des questions ultrieures).

Ne pas hsiter  dire "je". Si quelque chose est ton apport, ou t'as franchement em...bt, cela doit apparatre en clair.

La premire structure d'Hizin : pas mieux. Il faut que tu ajoutes un niveau de dtail supplmentaire pour faire d'autres commentaires. Fais le sommaire avec ses niveaux, avec des titres "parlants", a permettra de prendre de la hauteur  toi comme aux lecteurs (de dvp, disons), et d'avancer dans les ides/conseils.

Quoi qu'il en soit, bon courage !

----------


## Nhaps

Merci pour vos conseils, a me rassure sur le chemin que je souhaite prendre.

Pour ce qui est des points ngatifs, pas de soucis il y en a quelques-uns et je n'hsiterai pas  les crire. D'une part pour faire un bon mmoire, mais d'une autre pour essayer de faire bouger le SI de ma bote qui a vraiment besoin de structuration.

D'ailleurs a me fait peur pour la partie prsentation de la mthodologie de projet applique.. sois je peut la sauter, ou bien je part sur un bon vieux cycle en V, mais bon quid de l'apport de cette information pour mon mmoire ? Peut on ne pas la mettre ? Car c'est quelque chose o franchement je risque de dire des btises.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Mthodologie Le grand (gros ?) mot

Je ne connais pas le niveau (bac + combien) du rapport, mais il ([{"peut"}]?) tre fcheux (voir fchant) de louper passer sous silence ce point. Qui risques-tu de fcher ? ton entreprise ou ton jury ? qu'est-ce qui est le plus risqu ? _Non, je ne rpondrai pas_.
  La mthodologie, si absente, reviendra en boomerang en question, soit par le spcialiste du jury, soit par le candide du jury, soit pire par les deux. Il faut russir  mettre les choses  plat :
- l'entreprise a-t-elle une mthodologie ?
- en as-tu propos une ?
- et _surtout_ quelle a t l'attitude ou la dcision de la hirarchie ?
- finalement, en analysant ton travail avec du recul, tu as "forcment" fini par adopter une mthodologie, mme sous silence.

Il y a un certain temps, stage fin bac+3, aucune mthodologie demande, je m'tais permis de le dire. J'ai dcoup tout mon travail en tapes (du Fortran), avec pour chaque tape un programme de test adapt. Le Test-Driven-Development n'existait pas, je parlai de prcaution, de vrification, et de rutilisation en cas de modification.

Aprs, il faut trouver la tournure pour ne pas avoir l'air agressif et ne viser personne.
Mais ne pas l'oublier. amah.

----------


## Nhaps

Non il n'y en a pas, on n'a pas de chef de projet dj.
Oui j'ai essay de mettre en place une mthode agile, enfin quelque chose bas sur une forte communication entre les services concerns.
Mais au final, c'est impossible  mettre en place, refus de la hirarchie, a engendre des dveloppements assez compliqus, o au final, il faut un peu deviner ce que les gens veulent exactement.
Il y a bien eu quelques runions, mais bon, pas trs transcendante.

J'ai un peu l'impression que j'tais le capitaine du navire qui est rest seul sur son bateau ^^

C'est un mmoire pour un master, donc oui, j'aimerai bien parler de la mthodologie, mais dans mon cas, j'ai justement peur de dire des choses fausses.

C'est une refonte de logiciel qui est utilis par mon entreprise, pas de client, pas de rel deadline.

PS : C'est surtout le jury qui risque de me saouler avec a clairement, c'est pour ca que je veux mettre quelque chose, car sinon je les connais bien, ils vont pas manquer l'occasion de me le demander ^^

----------


## AdmChiMay

> Non il n'y en a pas,   Oui j'ai essay  Mais


Donc tu as des choses  dire. Il faut "juste" (je sais, facile  dire de loin) bien les tourner.
Si le jury "veut" que tu ais pratiqu une mthodologie, mais que bon tout a, tu dois mettre en avant que tu l'as fait au maximum mais compte-tenu de l'environnement, voir de la (d)pression des gens avec qui tu tais en relation, alors finalement ben heuuu. Quitte  gonfler lgrement (pour rester crdible)  l'hlium ton suivi de mthode. 

Les fois o il y a eu blocage sur un suivi mthodologique, places bien ce que tu as propos, tent, mais que "pour des raisons internes" cela n'a pas (vraiment | du tout) t fait. Perso, en tant que tuteur, j'ai dj eu  intervenir pour afficher clairement aux membres acadmiques du jury que "ben non, y a pas eu ce point, et c'tait voulu de notre part". Si ton "tuteur" ne le fait pas, tu dois quand mme le mettre en avant diplomatiquement, d'o des expressions style "mais  cause du contexte". Aprs, il y a la tournure polie dans le rapport, et ce qu'on dit clairement lors de la soutenance.

----------


## Nhaps

Merci pour tes conseils. Ils me rassurent normment.

Je vous tiens au courant de l'avanc de mon mmoire, enfin si cela vous intresse ^^

----------


## AdmChiMay

Bon, ben, alors  bientt pour ce nouveau _reality show_ !

Je propose que lorsque tu poses des questions, tu places un crayon plus ou moins gros en fonction de l'importance  ::P: 
_faut bien garder les racines du fil_

----------


## Lady

Coucou ici en passant.

Pour mon nouveau PC peut de chance d'en avoir un autre d'ici olala je serais plus dans la boite ... C'est une PME a faisait 2 ans que le nouveau pc tait prvu !

Dans 15 jours j'ai 4 mois de "vacances" youhouhou!

Nhaps pense aussi aux annexes qui peuvent servir  mettre certaine choses qui ne sont pas forcement intressant dans le corps du texte mais qui peuvent intresse certain lecteur.

----------


## Nhaps

Ah ouais dj dans 15 jours, ca passe vite, le bb est prvu pour quand au fait ?

Ouais pour les annexes, j'ai pens  mettre dans le corps (dans la limite du lisible quand mme) le document, mais toujours aussi le mettre sur une page entire en fin de mmoire. a permettra d'avoir un support d'image dans le corps, et pour le lecteur que a intresse l'avoir de faon beaucoup plus lisible  la fin.

Par contre, si le document est vraiment super lisible, genre une table, est ce que je suis forcement oblig de le mettre en annexe galement ?

----------


## AdmChiMay

> Dans 15 jours j'ai 4 mois de "vacances" youhouhou!


Donc dans 15 jours, tu auras plus de temps  passer sur le forum ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> Par contre, si le document est vraiment super lisible, genre une table, est ce que je suis forcement oblig de le mettre en annexe galement ?


Perso, je dirai "a dpend". Si ton document tient dans un peu mois qu'une page A4, non. Si l'information  en retirer tient dans quelques lignes : placer un extrait de ces quelques lignes, et renvoyer le reste en annexe.

Cela fait partie des questions qui arrivent en cours de rdaction. Pour ma part, je conseille d'en faire une liste, et  intervalle rgulier (6  10 jours) poser la question au tuteur acadmique (lapsus : j'avais oubli le 2 "t"  tuteur, au premier jet). Il est important que ce tuteur soit impliqu pour vacuer certaines remarques le jour de la soutenance

----------


## Auteur

salut Rothen -stop-
quelles nouvelles ? -stop-
as-tu encore des objets provenant de ton chteau  nous faire dcouvrir ? -stop-
 ::zoubi::  -stop-

ps: rponds-nous -stop- 
string lper termin  ::mrgreen::  -stop-

----------


## lper

> string lper termin  -stop-


cabine d'essayage libre  ::mrgreen::  -stop-

----------


## Nhaps

On est toujours prsent !!! POW POW POW -stop-

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::ptdr::  je vois que vous avez toujours votre humour 

et ca me fait vraiment plaisir de voir que certains ne m'ont pas oublie  :;): 

surtout merci Auteur de prendre de mes nouvelles  ::zoubi:: ..et Iper il faut que je vienne vite essayer mon string si je veux encore le mettre pour bronzer  ::mouarf:: 

en fait j'ai aussi parfois pens  vous en tombant sur des choses dont je voyais mme pas  quoi a pouvait servir ...je suis sre que vous auriez trouv  :;): 

l j'ai toujours pas quitt la maison , j'arrive pas encore  me dcider , du coup je traine pour la vider lol ..donc rien de neuf de mon ct , suis mme pas partie en vacances , pas envie d'y aller seule  ::(: 

et vous ? quoi de neuf ? vous avez pass de belles vacances ?

----------


## Hizin

Non, nous ne t'oublions pas  :;): 
Les divers changes sur ce sujet sont toujours mmorables.

Pas de vacances pour moi en ce moment. Je reste tenir la barre, et vu ce qu'il se passe, heureusement  ::D:

----------


## lper

Ah ben trop cool, a fait plaisir de te retrouver !  ::mrgreen:: 



> et ca me fait vraiment plaisir de voir que certains ne m'ont pas oublie


Comment peut-on russir pour t'oublier ?  ::roll:: 




> il faut que je vienne vite essayer mon string si je veux encore le mettre pour bronzer


Ah ben surtout avec cet t qu'on a eu ! Viens vite.... ::mrgreen:: 




> donc rien de neuf de mon ct , suis mme pas partie en vacances , pas envie d'y aller seule 
> et vous ? quoi de neuf ? vous avez pass de belles vacances ?


Ben moi non plus, a fait partie des alas de la vie... ::calim2:: 
Mais bon, on se rattrapera bien vite ! 
Viens faire un tour dans la Yote quand tu veux !  ::zoubi::

----------


## Nhaps

Non mais Auteur qui demande comment va Rothen, et l dans la journe nous avons une rponse.
Je pense que l'on nous cache quelque chose l ! 

Bisous Rothen

----------


## Auteur

> Non mais Auteur qui demande comment va Rothen, et l dans la journe nous avons une rponse.
> Je pense que l'on nous cache quelque chose l !


je n'y suis pour rien moi  ::calim2:: 
Je pense plutt que c'est le fait de savoir que lper a fini son tricot qui a fait revenir Rothen  ::mrgreen:: 


@Rothen : c'est quoi les vacances ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> je n'y suis pour rien moi 
>  ne sois pas modeste ..tu sais bien que j'ai toujours eu un faible pour mon pingouin bouriff 
> 
> 
> @Rothen : c'est quoi les vacances ?


 bonne question ...en fait pour moi de bonnes vacances c'est pas forcment partir loin mais passer de bons moments dcouvertes avec des personnes que j'aime ..pour vous c'est quoi des vacances russies ?? 




> Ah ben trop cool, a fait plaisir de te retrouver ! 
> 
> Comment peut-on russir pour t'oublier ? 
> 
>  trop gentil Laurent  c'est vrai que par moments vous m'avez beaucoup manqus 
> 
> 
> Viens faire un tour dans la Yote quand tu veux !


 euh , c'est quoi la Yote  ::roll:: 




> Non, nous ne t'oublions pas 
> Les divers changes sur ce sujet sont toujours mmorables.


 c'est vrai qu'on a pass de bons moments ..l par hasard je viens de tomber sur ce post 
ce matin , dans le journal , un truc qui m'a fait rire 

j'ai ador la fin  ::lol::  ...et vous  ::roll::  

c'tait sympa ce genre de chose non ? vous pensez qu'il y a assez de monde pour reprendre ce post ..o on se fera juste un coucou de temps en temps pour prendre des nouvelles ??

----------


## lper

> euh , c'est quoi la Yote


Honte  moi... C'est la Yaute en fait :

http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Haute-Savoie




> j'ai ador la fin


Un peu choqu quand mme !  :8O: 



> c'tait sympa ce genre de chose non ? vous pensez qu'il y a assez de monde pour reprendre ce post ..o on se fera juste un coucou de temps en temps pour prendre des nouvelles ??


Au gr du vent... :;): 
Auteur aimerait bien collectionner le 10000me je pense... ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

Sur une discussion, Auteur -qui avait remarqu que je m'ennuyais - m'a indiqu cette discussion si je voulais de la lecture.  Alors j'ai commenc  lire.  J'ai tenu jusqu' la page 42.

Et maintenant, je dbarque (comme un cheveux dans la soupe  ::aie:: ) vous faire un coucou (j'ai appris  "connatre" pas mal de monde au fil des nombreuses pages).

Coucou ! (a c'est fait)

Vraiment impressionnant tous ces objets ! (au passage, avec deux ans de retard, toutes mes condolances  Rothen pour son dfunt mari...  ::(:  )

Tout  russi  trouver acqureur ?

----------


## Nhaps

J'tais pas encore arriv  la page 42 c'est naze... =)

edit : Le classement des flooders

----------


## Kropernic

J'en suis  la page 64 et t'es toujours pas l XD.

J'attends des remontes de bug de mon collgue et a fait 2 jours que je ne vois rien venir.  Alors soit j'suis un devin et j'ai russi  anticiper ce qu'il voulait faire au poil, soit je sais pas ce qu'il fout... ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Rothen si tu tombe sur une boite crit final fantasy 7 (version pc) tu me le garde. Bon je doute car c'est pas tout  fait le style des jeux que tu nous a montr jusqu' prsent mais bon  sortir des trsor comme a je me dit ... peut tre peut tre (lol) 
> 
> (appel aux autres si par hazard vous savez o choper une version pc de FF7 ...(en FR, sur ebay sont tous en allemand )


Avec deux ans de retard mais je ne peux m'empcher de sauter sur l'occaz pour vous faire baver en vous disant que je retrouv en faisant un peu de rangement y a quelques semaines la boite de FF7 avec ses CD dedans :-).  (et en bon tat svp !)

----------


## Nhaps

> Avec deux ans de retard mais je ne peux m'empcher de sauter sur l'occaz pour vous faire baver en vous disant que je retrouv en faisant un peu de rangement y a quelques semaines la boite de FF7 avec ses CD dedans :-).  (et en bon tat svp !)


PC ou CONSOLE ?
J'ai sur console perso, mais j'ai pu le manuel :'( et puis de tout de faon il est dball bien sr..

----------


## Kropernic

PC.  Et dball bien sr.  Je ne l'ai pas achet pour ne pas y jouer ^^.

----------


## Auteur

> edit : Le classement des flooders


tu es bien plac  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Coucou !!!

En nouveau ici il y a un bb. (et une cicatrice de 20 cm ... voulait pas sortir le bougre).
Pas de vacances mme si pas au boulot : une fille de 3 ans et un bb d'1 mois mme si je bosse pas c'est pas des vacances. Normalement d'ici que je retourne bosser je le prendrais comme des vacances ^^.


Mince j'ai perdu ma troisime place de floodeuse ...

----------


## Auteur

> Mince j'ai perdu ma troisime place de floodeuse ...


tu peux te rattraper  ::calin::  Les enfants peuvent participer  la discussion : pour identifier les biberons et les doudous  ils sont trs forts  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tout le monde !
Enfin le retour de Rothen, je n'attendais que a !
Flicitations Lady !
De mon ct, c'est les vacances, mais  part une nuit chez un oncle, je ne suis pas parti (et ne partirai pas), ma voiture ayant fait deux fois des siennes au mois de juillet (et au final a m'a fait de belles frayeurs qui auraient bien pu me coter la vie... enfin l'essentiel est que je n'ai rien et que a ne reste que du matriel), a a un peu ruin le peu de budget qu'il me restait.
C'est dcid, je fais comme les Calamits, je passe au vlomoteur :



J'ai dj mis cette chanson, mais vu qu'il y a un petit nouveau (coucou toi !) il faut qu'il ait la joie de dcouvrir toutes ces magnifiques chansons que j'ai partages... Au passage Kropernic, il y a un passage trs intressant sur l'Eurovision, mais tu n'as pas d encore y arriver (courage... mais normalement on ne peut poster que si on a tout lu le topic avant  ::):  ).

Et objectif, maintenir (voire amliorer) cette deuxime place au classement (il va y avoir du boulot, ils sont dchains derrire...).

----------


## Nhaps

> tu es bien plac


Ouais mais c'est toi qui gagnes les millimes commentaires  ::aie:: 




> (et une cicatrice de 20 cm ... voulait pas sortir le bougre).


a donne un petit cot Rambo.....  Nhaps->  ::pan::  <- Lady





> Et objectif, maintenir (voire amliorer) cette deuxime place au classement (il va y avoir du boulot, ils sont dchains derrire...).


a va il y a encore pas mal de chemin pour te rattraper, mais je vais faire au mieux alors attention  toi  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> Ouais mais c'est toi qui gagnes essayes de gagner mais qui manques les millimes commentaires 
> 
> 
> 
> a donne un petit cot Rambo.....  Nhaps->  <- Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a va il y a encore pas mal de chemin pour te rattraper, mais je vais faire au mieux alors attention  toi


a, je n'en doute pas un instant, c'est bien pour a que c'est un objectif, surtout que depuis le temps que je suis chapp, est-ce que je vais arriver  tenir le rythme ? Rien n'est moins sr...
Au passage, je me suis permis d'apporter une petite rectification  ton message ; Auteur  ::pastaper:: 

D'ailleurs, je remarque que les peignes ne sont toujours pas arrivs sur la banquise  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Au passage, je me suis permis d'apporter une petite rectification  ton message ; Auteur


 ::pan:: 




> D'ailleurs, je remarque que les peignes ne sont toujours pas arrivs sur la banquise


et c'est comme a qu'elles m'aiment. Jaloux  ::langue::

----------


## rothen

MDR les tous  ::ptdr::  

je vois que a dmarre fort ...et contente de retrouver dj une partie des habitus  :;): 

l juste le temps de faire un coucou rapide ..et je mettrai un post  cet AM 

bisous en attendant  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> MDR les tous  
> 
> je vois que a dmarre fort ...et contente de retrouver dj une partie des habitus


On tait dans les starting-blocks  ::):  (enfin, on constatera que j'ai loup mon dpart).
Et au passage, comme le chante Patrick Fiori : "Que tu reviennes j'ai tellement attendu des jours et des semaines, des mois peut-tre plus..."




a me manquait de taquiner Auteur  :;): 

Un petit coucou  notre champion de tricot qui visiblement yoyotte un peu du ciboulot  ::mouarf:: 




> l juste le temps de faire un coucou rapide ..et je mettrai un post  cet AM 
> 
> bisous en attendant


L'aprs-midi dure  :;):  Bises  ::zoubi::

----------


## illight

L'aprs-midi dure longtemps en Lorraine  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> L'aprs-midi dure longtemps en Lorraine


les piles de son rveil sont mortes, les aiguilles sont bloques sur 11h du matin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

Ou le digital est sur 8:88, et vu qu'elle ne se lve jamais avant 9 heures...  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> les piles de son rveil sont mortes, les aiguilles sont bloques sur 11h du matin


Ou alors elle a oubli de remonter son rveil  ::): 



> Ou le digital est sur 8:88, et vu qu'elle ne se lve jamais avant 9 heures...


Pas mal le 8:88 !  ::ptdr::  Je vais aller me faire une sieste d'une heure soixante pour m'en remettre !

----------


## Hizin

Ca vient d'un sketch de Roland Magdane "le rveil lectronique", mais je ne le trouve pas vraiment sur les internets...  ::):

----------


## rothen

Euh ..on est dj lundi ?? :8O:  ..c'est fou comme le temps passe vite  :;): ..faut dire aussi que j'ai pas trouv de prince charmant pour me rveiller .. doit tre une race en voie de disparition   ::mouarf:: ...




> Honte  moi... C'est la Yaute en fait :


ah oui , l c'est mieux ..c'est l ou m'attend une super tartiflette non ?  :;): 




> Hello,
> 
> Sur une discussion, Auteur -qui avait remarqu que je m'ennuyais - m'a indiqu cette discussion si je voulais de la lecture....
> 
> Tout  russi  trouver acqureur ?


 bonjour Kropernic  :;):  c'est vrai , je pense que cette discussion a fait connaitre pas mal d'objet  certains ...moi la 1ere  :;):  ...et surtout grce  vous tous , ca m'a permis de rassembler des morceaux pars pour en faire un objet  vendre ...et du coup j'ai beaucoup vendu , environ 90/ des articles mis en vente ..et j'aurai pu vendre encore plus si je les envoyais ...grce   j'ai pu rester dans la maison ..l j'ai plus grand chose  vendre ... ::calim2::  



> edit : Le classement des flooders


merci Nhaps pour le classement  :;):  ..on voit que pas mal de fidles sont revenus , c'est super  :;): ...les autres vous attendez quoi pour faire un coucou  ::roll:: 




> Coucou !!!
> 
> En nouveau ici il y a un bb. (et une cicatrice de 20 cm ... voulait pas sortir le bougre).


 flicitations Lady  ::D:  ...mais dis donc , il commence bien celui l ,  peine sorti il t'a dj taillad ...a promet  ::mouarf:: 

a doit pas tre vident 2 petits  :8O:   tu t'en sors bien ?? 




> On tait dans les starting-blocks  
> Et au passage, comme le chante Patrick Fiori : "Que tu reviennes j'ai tellement attendu des jours et des semaines, des mois peut-tre plus..."


 Contente aussi de te retrouver  ::zoubi::  tes chansons me manquaient ...bon pas toutes  ::mouarf::  mais j'ai bien aim les 2 l ..la 1ere met de bonne humeur ..la 2eme fait pleurer ..enfin les sensibles comme moi  ::calim2::  ..mais elle est magnifique , j'adore 

pour un passage dans l'actualit ....non, non , pas sur la saga gouvernement  ::?:  , quelqu'un a entendu parl des esprits en Lorraine qui ont dvast une maison ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

Ah ben a fait plaisir de voir que tout le monde va bien, je n'ai pas vu encore le retour de l'ours des pyrnes, c'est pas encore la priode d'hibernation... ::aie:: 
Pour la tartiflette, j'en pleure de joie ou plutt d'avoir plucher les oignons  ::mouarf:: , et coucou aussi  notre jeune mlomane aux gots vintages ! :;): 

Sinon pour les esprits, je n'y ai jamais cru, tout comme G. Proust, je dirais que je suis un cartsien dsabus : "je pense, donc je suis, mais je m'en fous ! "  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> Ah ben a fait plaisir de voir que tout le monde va bien, je n'ai pas vu encore le retour de l'ours des pyrnes, c'est pas encore la priode d'hibernation...
> Pour la tartiflette, j'en pleure de joie ou plutt d'avoir plucher les oignons , et coucou aussi  notre jeune mlomane aux gots vintages !


Fallait pas me chercher... Tu veux du vintage, en voil (a, Rothen, j'imagine que c'est le genre de chansons qui ne te manquaient pas...) :






Rothen, je n'ai pas du tout entendu parler de cette histoire (en mme temps, dj en temps normal je ne suis que trs rapidement l'actualit, mais alors l que je suis en vacances : je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe dans le monde et mon moral ne s'en porte que mieux).

EDIT : en prime, une chanson d'actualit (70 ans de la libration de Paris...) :

----------


## Auteur

> Euh ..on est dj lundi ?? ..c'est fou comme le temps passe vite


donc non seulement le rveil tait bloqu mais le calendrier aussi ?  ::aie:: 




> ..faut dire aussi que j'ai pas trouv de prince charmant pour me rveiller .. doit tre une race en voie de disparition  ...


pourtant lper a tout fait pour se faire remarquer  ::aie:: 





> Contente aussi de te retrouver  tes chansons me manquaient ...bon pas toutes  mais j'ai bien aim les 2 l ..la 1ere met de bonne humeur ..la 2eme fait pleurer ..enfin les sensibles comme moi  ..mais elle est magnifique , j'adore


 ta place je n'en rclamerai pas trop car il pourrait poster ici du Justin Bieber  ::aie::   ::whistle:: 




> quelqu'un a entendu parl des esprits en Lorraine qui ont dvast une maison ?


ah... c'est pas toi qui a tout cass ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> donc non seulement le rveil tait bloqu mais le calendrier aussi ? 
> 
> 
> 
> pourtant lper a tout fait pour se faire remarquer 
> 
> 
> 
>  ta place je n'en rclamerai pas trop car il pourrait poster ici du Justin Bieber


On a parl de chansons  ::aie:: 




> ah... c'est pas toi qui a tout cass ?


Peut-tre l'ouragan de Stphanie de Monaco, alors ?



Du coup, Stphanie de Monaco, a m'a fait repenser  a :

----------


## lper

> pourtant lper a tout fait pour se faire remarquer


 ::salo::  ::fessee:: 

 ::ptdr::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ah ben a fait plaisir de voir que tout le monde va bien, je n'ai pas vu encore le retour de l'ours des pyrnes, c'est pas encore la priode d'hibernation...


Oh tu sais avec le temps que l'on a cet t, et surtout la chaleur, on se demande parfois si elle a bien fini cette priode ou si elle se prolonge.

10C vendredi matin, mme si d'habitude, aprs le 15 Aout, la baisse des t est flagrante, jamais  ce point quand mme.
31C Cet aprs-midi. Mais il parait que a redescend dj demain

----------


## Auteur

> 10C vendredi matin, mme si d'habitude, aprs le 15 Aout, la baisse des t est flagrante, jamais  ce point quand mme.
> 31C Cet aprs-midi. Mais il parait que a redescend dj demain


demande  lper de te tricoter une charpe et un bonnet, il est trs dou dans ce domaine.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

oui, ou maillot de bain une pice (pour la saison quand mme) en pure laine vierge d'alpagas ou de vigogne  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> les autres vous attendez quoi pour faire un coucou


La bonne occasion, celle qui fait le larron  :8-): 

Et la v'l :



> quelqu'un a entendu parl des esprits en Lorraine qui ont dvast une maison ?


Allez raconte, j'adore ces sujets !

----------


## lper

::ptdr::  le matin...
Hey vous vous tes tromps les gars, c'tait le 10 aot ma fte !  ::aie:: 

Bon notre cher gouvernement aussi m'a bien fait rire.... :8O:

----------


## giragu03

> le matin...
> Hey vous vous tes tromps les gars, c'tait le 10 aot ma fte !


Pourtant Natacha, a te va si bien  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Pourtant Natacha, a te va si bien


Quel joli prnom !  ::heart::  
http://www.natacha-comics.com/index2.php?pg=pers_index

----------


## Kropernic

J'ai lu sur la toile que les Natacha sont doues pour les arts.

Ce qui collent apparemment avec tes talents de tricot ^^.

----------


## lper

::roll:: Merci Auteur...

----------


## giragu03

> Quel joli prnom !  
> http://www.natacha-comics.com/index2.php?pg=pers_index


Peut-tre qu'elle a envie de revenir sur terre


(a, c'est juste parce que tu m'as grill  ::aie:: )

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! :;): 

Je suis contente on a retrouv la bonne ambiance de ce post ...avec toutes ses dclarations d'amour  ::mouarf:: 

contente aussi d'y retrouver 2 autres fidles Yves et JP c'est super  :;): 

je viens de me marrer  vous lire ...de me souvenir de mes soires tudiantes avec Nini peau de chien  ::mouarf::  ...et de me tordre de rire en regardant les mimiques des inconnus  ::ptdr::  , il sont vraiment trop bons 

j'aime bien aussi scnes de mnage mais l j'ai pas commenc  regarder .. sinon je ne fais plus rien de l'AM  ::mouarf:: 

En ce qui concerne le phnomne paranormal j'ai pas trouv le lien du Rpublicain Lorrain , je crois que c'est pass aussi aux info TF1 ..les objets ont t projets partout , mme d'une pice  l'autre ...une multitude d'objets briss ...au dpart ils ont pens  un poltergeist ...et aujourd'hui ils disent que non ...mais ils ne donnent toujours pas d'explications ...comment des objets peuvent voler et se fracasser ? ..quelqu'un peut reussir  trouver une explication  ce genre de chose ?  ::roll::

----------


## Kropernic

Comme a ?

----------


## rothen

Oh c'tait beaucoup plus violent que  ...l les objets sont juste dplacs alors que tout a t fracass dans la maison  ::?: 

j'essayerai de trouver un lien demain .. moins qu'un autre le trouve avant moi  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Oh c'tait beaucoup plus violent que  ...l les objets sont juste dplacs alors que tout a t fracass dans la maison 
> 
> j'essayerai de trouver un lien demain .. moins qu'un autre le trouve avant moi


C'est a ?
http://www.lequotidien.lu/region/59826.html

a ne rassure pas trop...

----------


## AdmChiMay

Coucou Rothen !
Mme  ceux qui passent plus de temps  lire qu' intervenir suivent toujours ce fil

Il y a aussi un article sur MyTF1News. Pour l'instant, on ne fera pas la une des mdia us, mais c'est mieux que ce qui a dj pu tre relat sur notre sol.

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou Rothen !
> Mme  ceux qui passent plus de temps  lire qu' intervenir suivent toujours ce fil
> 
> Il y a aussi un article sur MyTF1News. Pour l'instant, on ne fera pas la une des mdia us, mais c'est mieux que ce qui a dj pu tre relat sur notre sol.


Pour faire un petit tour dans la maison concerne :






Une petite chanson qui nous parle d'un esprit...
http://www.ina.fr/video/I07061801

----------


## lper

Et les phnomnes paranormaux (j'adorais cette chanson)

----------


## lper

--oups--  double

----------


## rothen

> Coucou Rothen !
> Mme  ceux qui passent plus de temps  lire qu' intervenir suivent toujours ce fil


super !  Jean-Paul ..ca rassure pour l'avenir de ce post  :;): 




> Pour faire un petit tour dans la maison concerne :


Merci Guillaume ( et Jean-Paul ) en plus je n'avais pas vu ce reportage ...c'est quand mme impressionnant ce genre de choses ..ce qui est bizarre c'est que rien n'a t touch au dessus d'1,5 m ..l'esprit devait tre petit  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas , ils n'ont toujours pas trouv d'explication , ils ont dit que a pouvait tre une explication gologique , un pb de construction ou la prsence d'un radar militaire ou civil qui pourrait causer un effet parasite , sans oublier un souci de rseau lectrique ...mais dans ce cas l pourquoi ca se passait chaque fois dans la pice o le gars n'tait pas  ::roll:: ...?? comment un radar pourrait-il arriver  projeter des objets au sol ? vous avez une explication ??  




> Et les phnomnes paranormaux (j'adorais cette chanson)


Ah oui , super chanson ...et grand mystre aussi que ce triangle des bermudes  :8O:

----------


## Jipt

> (...) vous avez une explication ??


Aucune...

Et dans le genre troublant, dans un domaine assez proche, il faut lire  Karine aprs la vie , de Didier Van Cauwelaert.

Content de te retrouver, rothen  :;): 
Tche d'tre plus prsente, a fait du bien  ta basse-cour  ::ptdr::

----------


## sevyc64

> en tous cas , ils n'ont toujours pas trouv d'explication , ils ont dit que a pouvait tre une explication gologique , un pb de construction ou la prsence d'un radar militaire ou civil qui pourrait causer un effet parasite , sans oublier un souci de rseau lectrique ...mais dans ce cas l pourquoi ca se passait chaque fois dans la pice o le gars n'tait pas ...?? comment un radar pourrait-il arriver  projeter des objets au sol ? vous avez une explication ??


Alors le radar ou le problme lectrique, on peut oublier. Il faudrait une telle nergie pour arriver  dplacer des objets que c'est tout bonnement impossible. Tout au plus, le radar pourrait faire chauffer, ventuellement jusqu' l'incendie, mais certainement pas dplacer.

A la limite, a sera un champ magntique, il pourrait y avoir dplacement mais pareil, avec des quantits d'nergies phnomnales pour pouvoir bouger des meubles. Et puis le champ magntique n'agit que sur des objets mtalliques ferreux

Pour le problme de construction, on pourrait penser  des phnomnes de vibrations qui pourraient faire bouger les meubles sur quelques cm, mais certainement pas tout renverser, ni dplacer d'une pice  l'autre.

Pour le phnomne gologique, un ssme pourquoi pas, mais les voisins seraient aussi touchs.

Pour moi, ce genre de chose, aussi intense, sauf preuve irrfutable du contraire, ne peut tre que par intervention humaine (ventuellement animale).





> Ah oui , super chanson ...et grand mystre aussi que ce triangle des bermudes


Il n'y a pas de preuve formelle, mais quand mme des explications plausibles, notamment concernant les courants marins, les vents, temptes, etc ...
C'est une zone des plus agite du globe avec les 50mes hurlant dans l'hmisphre sud. C'est une zone aussi, ou il y a un trs important trafic maritime et arien, et au final en rapport, peu de disparition. Bien moins probablement que dans certaines autres zones pourtant moins lgendaires.
Et c'est aussi une zone de manuvre militaires, une erreur est toujours possible sur une cible.

----------


## Kropernic

Rien  voir avec le sujet mais, une chose en entrainant une autre, je me suis retrouv  faire dcouvrir la manifique srie qu'est "The It Crowd"  un collgue et je ne peux rsister  vous en faire profiter galement.

Voici donc un morceau choisi.  Par contre c'est en vo mais je ne doute pas que vous le trouverez en vostfr (la vf tant  bannir).

Bon visionnage/visionnement (c'est lequel qu'on dit ? firefox ne souligne aucun des deux :'( )

----------


## Jipt

> Pour le phnomne gologique, un sisme pourquoi pas, mais les voisins seraient aussi touchs.


Et les gendarmes l'auraient senti, quand la tloche est tombe, nan  ?

Truc de ouf'...





> Bon visionnage / visionnement (c'est lequel qu'on dit ? firefox ne souligne aucun des deux :'( )


Mon Iceweasel (base Mozilla sous Debian) souligne le premier alors qu'il est dans mon Larousse papier ! (action de visionner un film, une mission).
Et il ne souligne pas le second, qui n'est pas dans le dico. Va comprendre...

Sinon, j'ai arrt au bout de 5 secondes, en fait aux premiers rires enregistrs : c'est un truc que je ne supporte pas, qu'on m'indique quand il faut rigoler.

----------


## Kropernic

> Et mon Iceweasel (base Mozilla sous Debian) souligne le premier alors qu'il est dans mon Larousse papier ! (action de visionner un film, une mission).
> Et il ne souligne pas le second, qui n'est pas dans le dico. Va comprendre...


Ca me rassure un peu...  Personnellement, je penche pour visionnage.




> Sinon, j'ai arrt au bout de 5 secondes, en fait aux premiers rires enregistrs : c'est un truc que je ne supporte pas, qu'on m'indique quand il faut rigoler.


C'est vraiment dommage de s'arrter  ce dtail.  C'est un peu la marque de fabrique des sries comiques de nos jours.  Personnellement,  force, je ne les entends plus.

EDIT : Et tu passes  ct d'un bon moment de rigolade  ::):

----------


## lper

> Sinon, j'ai arrt au bout de 5 secondes, en fait aux premiers rires enregistrs : c'est un truc que je ne supporte pas, qu'on m'indique quand il faut rigoler.


Pareil... ::?: a ne me donne vraiment pas envie de regarder.

----------


## Kropernic

J'tais comme a avant.  A l'poque, c'tait lors de la dcouverte de la srie "The big bang theory" (tbbt pour les intimes).  Pareil, j'ai failli arrt tout de suite de regarder.  Mais bon, un ami qui tait de passage un w-e avait pris la peine d'apporter a pour me faire dcouvrir alors je me suis accroch.  Au final, je me suis fait et c'est devenu une de mes sries prfres.  

C'est vrai que les rires enregistrs sont ennuyeux (surtout quand y en a quand c'est pas vraiment drle) je trouve dommage de passer  ct de certaines choses pour certains dtails. (on n'est pas sens tre plus ouvert que la moyenne ^^ ?)

My 2 cents ^^.

----------


## Jipt

> (on n'est pas sens tre plus ouvert que la moyenne ^^ ?)


Certes, mais en matire de formattage standardis, on fait difficilement mieux (pire devrais-je dire) que les sries, qui sont mha un pur produit de consommation de masse, alors beuark  ::vomi::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est vrai que les rires enregistrs sont ennuyeux (*surtout quand y en a quand c'est pas vraiment drle*) je trouve dommage de passer  ct de certaines choses pour certains dtails. (on n'est pas sens tre plus ouvert que la moyenne ^^ ?)


Cela dpend quelle version tu regardes, cela arrive plus souvent dans les VF car la "blague" n'est pas forcement traduisible (cf la fameuse blague sur la confiture et le beurre de cacahute de How I Met Your Mother).

Et puis bon, aprs il y a les gots de chacun, on ne trouve pas tous les mmes choses drles  ::): 


Aprs il y a rires enregistrs et rires enregistrs, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas de tous les pisodes, mais si l'on reprend le cas de The Big Bang Theory (et c'est le cas pour pas mal de sries amricaines), il y a des pisodes enregistrs en public donc  part demander  celui-ci de venir regarder un truc comique sans avoir le droit de rire, il y a forcement les rires derrires, ce ne sont pas toujours des rires en boite colls par dessus lors du montage.

----------


## Kropernic

> Cela dpend quelle version tu regardes, cela arrive plus souvent dans les VF car la "blague" n'est pas forcement traduisible (cf la fameuse blague sur la confiture et le beurre de cacahute de How I Met Your Mother).


D'o ma phrase disant que la vf est  bannir.



> Aprs il y a rires enregistrs et rires enregistrs, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas de tous les pisodes, mais si l'on reprend le cas de The Big Bang Theory (et c'est le cas pour pas mal de sries amricaines), il y a des pisodes enregistrs en public donc  part demander  celui-ci de venir regarder un truc comique sans avoir le droit de rire, il y a forcement les rires derrires, ce ne sont pas toujours des rires en boite colls par dessus lors du montage.


Tout  fait !  C'tait aussi le cas de la srie Friends  l'poque (pfiou a date !).

Sinon, dans un cadre moins lger, quelqu'un a dj eu l'occasion de faire le gober des trucs farfelus  des gens de leur entourage ?

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  :;):  

hier je me suis fait une journe vacances ..je vous mettrais des photos cet AM ..enfin si je retrouve comment on fait sur ce site ..dj crire j'ai du mal  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas il y a plein de choses intressantes dans votre conversation ..je relirai mieux toutes les explications ..bon dj je vais me documenter sur "Karine aprs la vie " comme ca , ca me dit rien  :8O: 

 tout  l'heure  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> tout  l'heure


n'oublie pas de rgler ton rveil et de regarder ton calendrier. La dernire fois que tu nous as crit a on a attendu 3 jours  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Tu sais si on prend mot  mot, elle dit " l'heure", mais elle a pas prcis laquelle  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

Elle ne vit pas sur la mme plante (Vnus ?) ce qui explique son dcalage horaire  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> hier je me suis fait une journe vacances ..je vous mettrais des photos cet AM ..enfin si je retrouve comment on fait sur ce site ..dj crire j'ai du mal


Selfie ?

----------


## giragu03

> Elle ne vit pas sur la mme plante (Vnus ?) ce qui explique son dcalage horaire


Si c'est Vnus, a explique aussi la dure de ses jours si diffrente de celle des ntres (jour solaire de Vnus : 116j 18h terrestres)  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::ptdr::  comment voulez vous que je rponde  tout ..vous en rajoutez  chaque fois  ::mouarf:: 

bon je vais dj essayer de mettre des photos ..histoire de prouver ma prsence  :;): 



et je suis mme monte dans cette mche tour ..si , si 

sinon c'est chouette non ?

----------


## Kropernic

Quelle ville est-ce ?  Ca a l'air sympa/pittoresque.  A quoi servent les espces de petits canaux (au dessus du grand ^^) le long des maisons ?

----------


## rothen

Ah  fait super comme  les photos ..et a a t facile  mettre ..impec ...je pourrai en remettre de choses  identifier   :;): 





> Et dans le genre troublant, dans un domaine assez proche, il faut lire  Karine aprs la vie , de Didier Van Cauwelaert.
> 
> Alors je suis alle voir mon ami Google ..effectivement je connais ce fait rel ..et en plus j'y crois fortement ..a fait depuis longtemps partie de ma vie et j'ai beaucoup sollicit mon mari de cette faon quand j'ai mis en vente ses affaires ...d'ailleurs je suis sre que c'est lui qui a choisi les acheteurs de ses "jouets " , surtout ce qui concernait la musique ..et il m'a aid  vendre beaucoup d'autres choses aussi , surtout au dpart les grosses pices qui m'ont permises de rester dans la maison ...bon , maintenant on y crois ..ou on n'y crois pas  ...j'aimerai bien avoir votre avis l dessus 
> 
> Content de te retrouver, rothen  merci J-P





> Alors le radar ou le problme lectrique, on peut oublier. Il faudrait une telle nergie pour arriver  dplacer des objets que c'est tout bonnement impossible. Tout au plus, le radar pourrait faire chauffer, ventuellement jusqu' l'incendie, mais certainement pas dplacer.
> 
> A la limite, a sera un champ magntique, il pourrait y avoir dplacement mais pareil, avec des quantits d'nergies phnomnales pour pouvoir bouger des meubles. Et puis le champ magntique n'agit que sur des objets mtalliques ferreux
> 
> Pour le problme de construction, on pourrait penser  des phnomnes de vibrations qui pourraient faire bouger les meubles sur quelques cm, mais certainement pas tout renverser, ni dplacer d'une pice  l'autre.
> 
> Pour le phnomne gologique, un ssme pourquoi pas, mais les voisins seraient aussi touchs.
> 
> Pour moi, ce genre de chose, aussi intense, sauf preuve irrfutable du contraire, ne peut tre que par intervention humaine (ventuellement animale).
> ...


oui , mais j'ai pas d'exemple prcis l sur le moment , il y a eu quand mme des disparitions sans explications possibles 




> Cela dpend quelle version tu regardes, cela arrive plus souvent dans les VF car la "blague" n'est pas forcement traduisible (cf la fameuse blague sur la confiture et le beurre de cacahute de How I Met Your Mother).
> 
> .


 tiens un nouveau non ?? bonjour Zirak  :;):  par contre je ne connais pas cette blague , tu peux la mettre ? 





> Elle ne vit pas sur la mme plante (Vnus ?) ce qui explique son dcalage horaire


en rangeant je suis retombe sur ce livre , en bande dessine , trop bien , j'ai bien ri  ...je ferai un compte rendu la dessus la semaine prochaine , ca devrait tre sympa  ::mouarf:: 




> Selfie ?


ah , un habituel ..salut Manus Dei , contente de te retrouver  ::zoubi::  




> Si c'est Vnus, a explique aussi la dure de ses jours si diffrente de celle des ntres (jour solaire de Vnus : 116j 18h terrestres)


t'es sr ? ca fait norme  :8O:

----------


## rothen

> Quelle ville est-ce ?  Ca a l'air sympa/pittoresque.  A quoi servent les espces de petits canaux (au dessus du grand ^^) le long des maisons ?


 oui , c'est sympa comme endroit ..on va voir si quelqu'un trouve o c'est ..sinon je le dirai lundi 

en fait la cascade sert  faire tourner les roues d'un moulin , qui fonctionne et qu'on peut visiter ..oui , c'est sur on voit pas bien sur cette photo  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Finalement Vnus ressemble un peu  la Terre, c'est charmant. Je pensais qu'il faisait plus chaud l-bas  ::aie::

----------


## Gurdil le nain

::salut:: 

Bon je dbarque dans la discussion comme un moustique sous la couette mais bon cette aprem je m'ennuie sec et l'envie de bosser me fuit comme le dit moustique face  ma bombe de Raid  ::aie:: 

On dirait vachement le vieux Annecy sur tes photos...sauf qu'il manque le lac, en tout cas a  l'air canon !

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> oui, c'est sympa comme endroit... on va voir si quelqu'un trouve o c'est... sinon je le dirai lundi


Saarbourg, sur la Saar, en Allemagne et hop ! 




> en fait la cascade sert  faire tourner les roues d'un moulin, qui fonctionne et qu'on peut visiter... oui, c'est sr on voit pas bien sur cette photo


Nan, ce qui l'intriguait (et moi aussi), c'est l'espce de petit canal qui longe le bas des maisons  droite sur ta deuxime photo (celle avec la cascade au fond).

[EDIT] j'ai trouv (manquait un ch'tit bout  ta photo, rothen  ::mrgreen:: ) :

[/EDIT]

Et sinon,  propos de Karine, me semble avoir lu rcemment (mais o ?) que  croire  tait une perte d'nergie : tu t'obliges  penser comme ci ou comme a, bref c'est pas naturel.
Alors je ne sais pas : c'est comme a et puis voil.
 ::kiss::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ah  fait super comme  les photos ..et a a t facile  mettre ..impec ...je pourrai en remettre de choses  identifier


J'imagine que je ne t'tonnerais pas en disant que je suis plutt perplexe sur ce genre de chose. Et pourtant j'aime bien tout ce qui est peu sotrique, tout ce qui laisserait penser  du surnaturel. Mais encore faut-il que ce soit (pour moi) un minimum crdible car j'ai quand mme une approche relativement terre  terre (probablement d  ma formation oriente technique et scientifique).

On m'invit une fois  une soire table tournante pour me prouver que c'tait pas du blabla. Il est vrai que c'est impressionnant. Sauf que,  moment donn, en guise de preuve, il a fallut que je pose une question dont normalement personne autour de la table ne pouvait connaitre la rponse. J'ai pos effectivement une question, ambige, de telle sorte que, si on ne connaissait pas la rponse mais que par dduction on essayait de la donner, elle serait forcment fausse. La "personne" soit-disant interroge  distance connaissait videmment la bonne rponse.

Et videmment je n'ai pas obtenu la bonne rponse. Donc, rien ne m'a t dmontr...





> Yop !
> Et sinon,  propos de Karine, me semble avoir lu rcemment (mais o ?) que  croire  tait une perte d'nergie : tu t'obliges  penser comme ci ou comme a, bref c'est pas naturel.
> Alors je ne sais pas : c'est comme a et puis voil.


Oui, on entend rgulirement aussi tout le contraire. Que le besoin de croire  une quelconque croyance spirituelle, serait ncessaire pour le cerveau, et est physiologiquement tout  fait naturel et normal. Cela viendrait du dveloppement mme de celui-ci, notamment du dveloppement de l'intelligence et de la pense chez l'humain et provoqu par son fonctionnement mme.
Ainsi, ceux qui prtendraient ne croire absolument  rien, croirait en ralit bien  quelque chose, mais dpenserait de l'nergie inutilement pour nier et se convaincre du contraire.

----------


## Zirak

> [COLOR="#0000FF"]
>  tiens un nouveau non ?? bonjour Zirak  par contre je ne connais pas cette blague , tu peux la mettre ?


Bonsoir !  ::P: 

Ce n'est pas vraiment une blague, plus un jeu de mot (de mauvais got), pas franchement traduisible (mais qui pourrait expliquer les rires "mme quand ce n'est pas vraiment drle!" ).


En VO : 
What's the difference between peanut butter and jam?
You can't peanut butter your dick up someone's ass.

(qui joue sur le double sens de "jam" confiture et "to jam" coincer/bloquer, je l'avais dit, c'est de mauvais got !)


Et il me semble que cela a t traduit tel quel, sauf qu'il n'y a pas le double sens en franais, du coup, cela ne veut plus rien dire du tout...

----------


## giragu03

> t'es sr ? ca fait norme


Oui, je sais, elles me disent toutes a  ::aie:: 




> L'un des faits les plus remarquables des paramtres orbitaux de Vnus est sa rotation rtrograde : elle tourne sur elle-mme, de faon trs lente, dans le sens indirect, alors que les plantes du Systme solaire ont le plus souvent un sens directNote 2. Vnus fait donc exception  la rgle (on peut citer galement le cas d'Uranus). Sa priode de rotation n'est connue que depuis 1962, date  laquelle des observations radar menes par le Jet Propulsion Laboratory ont permis d'observer la surface de la plante au travers de l'paisse atmosphre20.
> 
> Cette rotation trs lente, et qui plus est rtrograde, produit des jours solaires bien plus courts que son jour sidral, alors qu'ils sont plus longs pour les plantes avec une rotation dans le sens direct. Rappelons que le jour solaire est l'intervalle (moyen) entre deux passages conscutifs du Soleil au mridien. Par exemple, la Terre a un jour solaire (moyen) de 24 h et un jour sidral de 23 h 56 min 4,09 s. Sur Vnus, le jour solaire est de 116,75 jours terrestres (116 j 18 h)Note 3, alors que le jour sidral est de 243,023 jours terrestres21.
> 
> On a donc un peu moins de 2 jours solaires complets pendant la dure d'une anne vnusienne. Les journes et les nuits vnusiennes s'tendent tout de mme sur prs de 2 mois terrestres : 58 j 9 h.
> 
> Par ailleurs, une anne vnusienne est lgrement plus courte qu'un jour sidral vnusien, dans un rapport de 0,92422.


Qui dit Venus, dit Shocking Blue et cette chanson :



Et plus en rapport avec la plante, je vous propose un vol de nuit vers Vnus avec Boney M.



Pour ceux qui sont attentifs, la rythmique rappelle celle d'un autre titre du groupe... Ce n'est pas qu'une impression car, sur le 33 tours, Nightflight To Venus est enchaine avec cet autre titre (il n'y a pas de silence entre les deux). Le reconnatrez-vous sans tricher ?

----------


## Jipt

> Qui dit Venus, dit Shocking Blue et cette chanson


 ::zoubi::   ::ccool::   ::merci::   :+1:   ::zoubi::   ::ccool::   ::merci::   :+1:   ::zoubi::   ::ccool::   ::merci::   :+1:

----------


## lper

> Pour ceux qui sont attentifs, la rythmique rappelle celle d'un autre titre du groupe...


Alors au pif j'aurais bien dit Rasputin, au passage les Black eyed peas n'ont rien invent !  ::aie:: 
Merci pour ce Vnus, je ne savais pas que les Rita Mitsouko l'avait reprise.
Sinon ce village allemand me rappelle la petite Venise, a doit tre sympa de manger au bord du canal. :8-):

----------


## giragu03

> 


De rien, mon cher. Visiblement cette vido t'a fait plaisir...




> Alors au pif j'aurais bien dit Rasputin, au passage les Black eyed peas n'ont rien invent ! 
> Merci pour ce Vnus, je ne savais pas que les Rita Mitsouko l'avait reprise.
> Sinon ce village allemand me rappelle la petite Venise, a doit tre sympa de manger au bord du canal.


Tu as du pif, c'est bien Rasputin.

----------


## Jipt

> De rien, mon cher. Visiblement cette vido t'a fait plaisir...


Oh, pas tant la vido (un peu catastrophique) mais plutt la zique, qui est pour moi un grand moment de bonheur et une machine  voyager dans le temps, en arrire, quand c'tait bien...

Encore merci  ::ccool::

----------


## giragu03

> Oh, pas tant la vido (un peu catastrophique) mais plutt la zique, qui est pour moi un grand moment de bonheur et une machine  voyager dans le temps, en arrire, quand c'tait bien...
> 
> Encore merci


J'avoue que je ne passe pas 15 ans  chercher les vidos, quand j'en trouve une o la musique est  peu prs audible et en entier, je prends... En tous cas, heureux que a t'ait plu.

L, avec Boney M et tous les liens qu'il y a sur Youtube avec cette vido, Rothen est partie pour danser au moins durant deux jours vnusiens  ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

> J'avoue que je ne passe pas 15 ans  chercher les vidos, quand j'en trouve une o la musique est  peu prs audible et en entier, je prends... En tous cas, heureux que a t'ait plu.
> 
> L, avec Boney M et tous les liens qu'il y a sur Youtube avec cette vido, Rothen est partie pour danser au moins durant deux jours vnusiens


 MDR   ::ptdr:: ...tout  fait , j'adore   ::zoubi::  et comme pour J-P avec les Shoching Blue je suis partie trs loin ,aussi une super priode disparue  ::calim2:: 

pour le reste je rpondrais mardi  :;):  ( euh pour le moulin , dj j'avais raison ..vous n'aviez pas bien regard   ::mouarf::  ..bon OK J-P avec ta photo on voit mieux  :;): 

super WE  tous  et  lundi  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

Boney M, la plus grosse arnaque musicale des annes 70  ::mouarf:: 

N'a reste pas moins que les chansons ont t des succs.

----------


## giragu03

> Boney M, la plus grosse arnaque musicale des annes 70 
> 
> N'a reste pas moins que les chansons ont t des succs.


Comment a arnaque ? C'est juste que ceux qui dansent ne sont pas ceux qui chantent. Aprs, ce ne sont pas les seuls  avoir fait a...

 part a, c'est la reprise... Dur dur.

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou les gens,

Je m'absente  peine une semaine, et que vois je, le topic a retrouv sa flamme d'entant (??), beaucoup de lecture en ce Lundi pour moi !

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu le grand journal vendredi dernier ? Avec l'affaire Twitch ?
C'est le gros bad buzz du week end, en gros, le grand journal a critiqu ouvertement les gens qui regardent d'autres joueurs jouer. (Les Speed run, l'eSport, Lets play, ou mme regarder un gars qui nous fait rire)

Pour eux, c'est limite il faut mieux regarder un match de foot ou de la tl ralit. Une grosse claque au monde du jeu vido, or aujourd'hui une grande partie de la population joue.

Des excuses auront lieu normalement ce soir dans le grand journal de ce Lundi.

Avez vous t choqu ? Que pensez vous des propos du grand journal ?

----------


## Kropernic

C'est quoi le grand journal ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est quoi le grand journal ?


Une mission de guignols o on retrouve les guignols.

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les gens,
> 
> Je m'absente  peine une semaine, et que vois je, le topic a retrouv sa flamme d'entant (??), beaucoup de lecture en ce Lundi pour moi !
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu le grand journal vendredi dernier ? Avec l'affaire Twitch ?
> C'est le gros bad buzz du week end, en gros, le grand journal a critiqu ouvertement les gens qui regardent d'autres joueurs jouer. (Les Speed run, l'eSport, Lets play, ou mme regarder un gars qui nous fait rire)
> 
> Pour eux, c'est limite il faut mieux regarder un match de foot ou de la tl ralit. Une grosse claque au monde du jeu vido, or aujourd'hui une grande partie de la population joue.
> 
> ...


 Dantan  (Jipt, pardonne-lui, il ne sait pas ce qu'il fait...)
Quant au sujet de ton post, je ne me sens pas concern (d'une, je n'ai pas de tl et de deux, je ne joue pas), donc je n'ai pas d'avis sur le sujet...

EDIT :



> Une mission de guignols o on retrouve les guignols regarde par des guignols.


 ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

"antan" Nhaps  ::): 

J'ai vu a ce WE,  priori, du nouveau aujourd'hui et des excuses ont t ralises sur le compte Twitter.
M'enfin... les mdias qui insultent des communauts, c'est pas nouveau. Mais l, vu que c'est une communaut totalement internet... et vu que les "habitus" ont l'habitude de bien se dfendre et de monter aux crneaux trs vite... Ca va tre folklo.

----------


## Razorflak

Pas vraiment choqu, plutt constern. Elle parle d'un sujet qu'elle ne connait visiblement pas. La faon dont elle en parle revient  parler d'un sport comme foot de la faon la plus basique: "Des mecs qui regardent d'autres mecs courir aprs une balle".
En mme temps a doit leurs faire bizarre que des personnes prfrent regarder des comptions Esport sur le net plutt que de s'abonner  canal+ et regarder la ligue 1.  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

Coucou tous le monde et bon dbut de semaine  tous  :;): 

impossible de rpondre  tout le monde ..il y a trop de choses ..et je ne suis qu'une femme  ::mouarf:: 

donc j'ai tri 2 3 choses ..un peu au hasard  ::?: [SIZE=4][/SIZE



> Bon je dbarque dans la discussion comme un moustique sous la couette


 bonjour Gurdil  :;): ...euh quel nom facile  retenir  ::mouarf::  c'est quoi comme personnage ? 




> J'imagine que je ne t'tonnerais pas en disant que je suis plutt perplexe sur ce genre de chose. Et pourtant j'aime bien tout ce qui est peu sotrique, tout ce qui laisserait penser  du surnaturel. Mais encore faut-il que ce soit (pour moi) un minimum crdible car j'ai quand mme une approche relativement terre  terre (probablement d  ma formation oriente technique et scientifique).
> .


je pense que c'est un sujet trs vaste et le fait d'tre cartsien , ce qui est galement mon cas , ayant pass un bac C ( oui ,  s'appelait comme   l'poque  ::mouarf::  ) te rend encore plus accroc quand tu vis certains phnomnes inexpliqus ..par exemple aprs le dcs de mon mari j'ai continu  lui demand aide et conseils ...et  m'a mme pas surprise que  fonctionne  ::calim2::  ...je reviendrai sur ce sujet ..quand on aura un manque d'inspiration  ::mouarf::  car d'autres ont srement vcu des expriences similaires ,  serait intressant de les connaitre ...dj c'est marrant Yves je ne te voyais pas du tout participer  ce genre de chose ...je trouve super que tu l'aies fait  :;): 




> Sinon ce village allemand me rappelle la petite Venise, a doit tre sympa de manger au bord du canal.


C'est beaucoup plus petit que Venise , mais c'est vrai c'est sympa , on se sent bien dans ce village ..et j'adore manger au bord du canal videmment  ::D:  ..mme s'il n'y a pas de tartiflette  ::mouarf:: 




> que vois je, le topic a retrouv sa flamme d'antan   
> 
>   Que pensez vous des propos du grand journal ?


trs contente de retrouver la bonne humeur de ce topic  ::lol:: 

en plus j'en apprends tous les jours .. :;): dj l le grand journal , je ne connaissais pas 




> a doit leurs faire bizarre que des personnes prfrent regarder des comptions Esport sur le net plutt que de s'abonner  canal+ et regarder la ligue 1.


encore un nouveau non ? et avec aussi un pseudo facile  retenir  ::mouarf::  , c'est quoi son origine ?  ::roll:: 

sinon t'as raison ..c'est 2 mondes diffrents  mon avis ...comme c'est pas donn  tout le monde de comprendre les rgles du foot ....les subtilits d'un jeu vido non plus  :;):

----------


## Razorflak

> et avec aussi un pseudo facile  retenir  , c'est quoi son origine ?


Rien de bien original , j'ai tap "azerty"  sur la clavier quand j'avais 12 ans, ajout et remplac des lettres au hasard et PAF a a fait des Chocapic  ::D:

----------


## Lung

> bonjour Gurdil ...euh quel nom facile  retenir  c'est quoi comme personnage ?


Un nain (voici un de ses descendants :  http://encyclopedie.naheulbeuk.com/a...id_article=144).
 :;):

----------


## lper

> C'est beaucoup plus petit que Venise , mais c'est vrai c'est sympa , on se sent bien dans ce village ..et j'adore manger au bord du canal videmment  ..mme s'il n'y a pas de tartiflette


Ah ben y avait au moins du filet de perches j'espre ?  ::aie:: 

Bon un nouvel arrivant(e) chez moi, je connais pas ses origines, mme pas son nom, la rencontre en tout cas s'est faite avec beaucoup de caresses. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

> Bon un nouvel arrivant(e) chez moi, je connais pas ses origines, mme pas son nom, la rencontre en tout cas s'est faite avec beaucoup de caresses.


Il tranait dans ton jardin et il s'est invit ?

----------


## giragu03

> Bon un nouvel arrivant(e) chez moi, je connais pas ses origines, mme pas son nom


C'est pour a que les photos s'appellent noname ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Il tranait dans ton jardin et il s'est invit ?


Oui il a vu de la lumire et il est rentr, la premire fois il avait fil  l'tage dans une des chambres.

Noname, ben en fait j'ai pas donn de nom, alors attention je vous vois venir !  ::roll:: 


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu le grand journal vendredi dernier ? Avec l'affaire Twitch ?
> C'est le gros bad buzz du week end, en gros, le grand journal a critiqu ouvertement les gens qui regardent d'autres joueurs jouer. (Les Speed run, l'eSport, Lets play, ou mme regarder un gars qui nous fait rire)
> 
> (Snip)



J'ai vu / entendu parl de a, d'un ct cela me choque, car oui, je ne vois pas la diffrence entre regarder 2 quipes pro d'e-sport s'affronter sur Twitch ou 2 quipes d'un autre sport quelconque (le football par exemple, et sur Canal + admettons !  ::aie:: ), mise  part le salaire qui n'est pas le mme pour les sportifs en question...

Et donc je ne vois pas en quoi, regarder Twitch, serait plus une addiction que de regarder n'importe quel sport ou mission que l'on apprcie.

Surtout qu'ils ont parl d'addiction, mais sans donner aucun exemple, sans dmontrer l'addiction en elle-mme, etc etc 

Le tout enrob de pleins d'amalgames, comme l'exemple qu'ils ont choisi : PewDiePie gagnant 5 Millions par an en faisant du Stream sur Twitch.

Bon dj il gagne que 4 Millions (oui je chipote  ::D: ), dont il reverse la plus grosse partie  des uvres caritatives, mais surtout, cela n'a rien  voir avec Twitch, vu que ce gars la, doit streamer 2 fois l'an, tout le reste du temps, il fait des vidos Youtube...

Mais la cerise sur le gteau, c'est surtout la petite phrase de De Caunes : "Il y a des gens qui regardent d'autres personnes jouer ? Il ne faut rien avoir  foutre de sa vie.", alors qu'il sait trs bien que cela existe, vu qu'il sait s'en servir pour se faire de la pub quand a l'arrange, ayant lui-mme particip  une vido ou l'on le voyait jouer, avec un youtubeur, il n'y a que 3/4 mois de cela  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 


Aprs, en dehors du 1er "choc" et de "l'amusement" de tant d'inepties, cela ne me touche pas plus que cela, la communaut du jeu vido ayant toujours t dcrie depuis des annes, on a l'habitude maintenant.  :;):

----------


## Kropernic

> Oui il a vu de la lumire et il est rentr, la premire fois il avait fil  l'tage dans une des chambres.


C'est pas chez moi que ce serait arriv a ^^. (enfin pas pour le moment en tout cas)



> Noname, ben en fait j'ai pas donn de nom, alors attention je vous vois venir !


Je suis qu'on peut t'aider  ce niveau-l ^^.

Remarque, noname, c'est original comme nom  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Je suis qu'on peut t'aider  ce niveau-l ^^.


Bon ben si vous avez envie de lui trouver un nom, faut que ce soit unisexe car j'ai pas envie de jouer au vtrinaire... ::?: 
Vu comme elle me gueule dessus par moment a ne peut-tre qu'une femelle !  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Bin... Noname !

Diminutif : Nono

Ca marche pour les 2 sexes.

Sinon, c'est pas bien dur  savoir chez un chat.  Enfin tant que c'est pas un mal castr.  Tu veux un lien vers de la doc ? XD

----------


## giragu03

> C'est pas chez moi que ce serait arriv a ^^. (enfin pas pour le moment en tout cas)


Ah ? Tu n'as pas de lumire  ::aie:: 



> Je suis qu'on peut t'aider  ce niveau-l ^^.
> 
> Remarque, noname, c'est original comme nom


Bein, moi j'ai juste vu noname.jpg et noname2.jpg, donc j'en ai dduit que le chat s'appelait Noname...

----------


## ManusDei

Pour faire chauvin tu peux l'appeler sanom (prononcer "sans nom").

----------


## Kropernic

> Ah ? Tu n'as pas de lumire


Mdr non ^^.  Juste dj 5 autres chats.  Ca m'tonnerait qu'ils le laissent entrer ^^.

----------


## Nhaps

> Ah ? Tu n'as pas de lumire 
> 
> Bein, moi j'ai juste vu noname.jpg et noname2.jpg, donc j'en ai dduit que le chat s'appelait Noname...


Remarque si tu le prononces Nonam, a fait un petit nom  la japonaise, et je trouve cela trs mignon, et a garde la petite joke ^^

----------


## Hizin

> Diminutif : Nono


C'est un chat robot ?  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

J'sais pas, faut voir s'il mange des clous !

----------


## lper

Alors Nonam c'est trs bien finalement, a sera juste en plus pour les noms de fichiers... ::aie::  et pis a me rappellera aussi la victoire sur les japonais(es) en judo, que ce soit les filles ou notre Teddy Bear !  ::france::

----------


## rothen

Euh c'est sympa de lui donner un nom ...mais Laurent t'es sr qu'il n'est  personne ce chat ?? ::roll:: 

sociable comme  il doit avoir un proprio non ?

----------


## lper

> Euh c'est sympa de lui donner un nom ...mais Laurent t'es sr qu'il n'est  personne ce chat ??
> 
> sociable comme  il doit avoir un proprio non ?


Ben je me suis pos la question en effet mais il n'a pas de collier. Et puis de toute faon, il a sa libert, c'est lui qui vient en fait sans arrt chez moi, alors j'en profite un peu ! Je lui ai mis une litire et je lui donne  manger, comme a si il peut rester comme il veut. En campagne, les chats enferms sont trs malheureux aussi, je le vois mal enferm toute une journe ce lascar.  ::D:

----------


## straasha

ca me rappelle cette histoire : http://www.atlantico.fr/atlantico-li...s-1726804.html

----------


## rothen

Ah encore un de retour ..salut Staasha  :;): 

oui , c'est un peu  a que je pensais , ces chats qui squattent chez d'autres quand leur maitre est en vacances par exemple ...mais je pensais pas que a pouvait aller jusque l , c'est dingue cette histoire  :8O:  

c'est pareil pour les chiens ou eux sont plus fidles  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

Pour la petite histoire, chez un oncle, dans une ferme, il y avait un magnifique chat roux. Il tait vraiment adorable, ce chat.
Du jour au lendemain, aprs plusieurs annes, le chat a disparu, a a t un drame. Puis un soir, plusieurs mois plus tard, en partant de chez eux de nuit, on a vu dans les phares, un chat qui y ressemblait trangement. Puis plusieurs fois de suite ensuite.

En fait c'tait bien ce chat, qui est parti de la maison pour aller vivre sa vie, pas plus loin qu'une centaine de mtre de la maison. Mes cousines ont essay plusieurs fois de l'approcher, il ronronnait et remuait la queue comme s'il tait content de les voir, mais en s'est jamais laiss approch  moins de 5m. Elles n'ont jamais pu savoir s'il tait parti chez un voisin mais il est probable que non, mais il n'est jamais revenu une seule fois  la maison.

----------


## Kropernic

C'est "marrant" cette histoire.

J'avais dj entendu des chats qui s'invitaient chez des humains ou des chats qui avaient plusieurs foyers mais a, j'avais encore jamais entendu.

Peut-tre qu'il prfrait les rongeurs  la nourriture que vous lui donniez ?  Pour autant qu'il tait nourri.  Bien souvent dans les fermes, les chats se contentent des rongeurs (pour le plus grand bonheur de l'agriculteur).

----------


## lper

Un chat qui vient de la rue, a colle bien finalement  cette chanson .... ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Je n'ai pas accs aux chansons au boulot  ::(:   (et  la maison, j'ai autre chose  faire  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Nhaps

a me fait plaisir que nonam est retenu ton attention.

J'ai un petit doute, on crit:

- Je me permets
- Je me permet

?? 

Jipt si tu passes par l, bisous ^^

----------


## Kropernic

Avec s !!

Depuis quand une forme conjugue  la premire personne singulier de l'indicatif prsent finirait par t ?

Hrtique !

EDIT : Juste pcq j'aime cette petite animation  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

> Avec s !!
> 
> Depuis quand une forme conjugue  la premire personne singulier de l'indicatif prsent finirait par t ?
> 
> Hrtique !


Ah ouf ^^
Au fait vu que je suis plutt mauvais en orthographe, bien que je m'amliore de jour en jour, j'cris actuellement une lettre de motivation, et j'ai demand  mon pre de me corriger, sauf que pour lui il ne faut pas de S... donc dans le doute je vous le demande, vu que vous tes les meilleurs :p

Je crois savoir de qui je tiens...

----------


## Kropernic

Bah t'as qu' poster ta lettre, on va corriger  ::): 

(et a mer servira p-e d'inspiration pour celle que je dois remettre au propre)

----------


## giragu03

> a me fait plaisir que nonam est retenu ton attention.
> 
> J'ai un petit doute, on crit:
> 
> - Je me permets
> - Je me permet
> 
> ?? 
> 
> Jipt si tu passes par l, bisous ^^


Je me permets




> Un chat qui vient de la rue, a colle bien finalement  cette chanson ...


Il faut se mfier des chats, a peut faire commettre l'irrparable  un voleur :


Mme si des fois certains voudraient bien devenir chat :

----------


## Nhaps

> Bah t'as qu' poster ta lettre, on va corriger 
> 
> (et a mer servira p-e d'inspiration pour celle que je dois remettre au propre)


Si tu veux en rentrant je te l'envoie, mais bon j'aime pas faire des lettres de motivation car je trouve que a sonne toujours faux, je prfre vraiment les entretiens physiques ( ::oops:: )

Donc ma lettre ne fait qu'une demi page =D

----------


## lper

Un lien prcieux, je m'en sers souvent en cas de doute...
http://leconjugueur.lefigaro.fr/conj...permettre.html

----------


## lper

> a me fait plaisir que nonam est retenu ton attention.


Juste pour rectifier, comme c'est le verbe avoir, tu pourras toi-mme t'auto-corriger selon le lien ci-dessous.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Nhaps

> Juste pour rectifier, comme c'est le verbe avoir, tu pourras toi-mme t'auto-corriger selon le lien ci-dessous.


Merci, je pense que la rponse est 'ait' ^^

----------


## Auteur

> Juste pour rectifier, comme c'est le verbe avoir, tu pourras toi-mme t'auto-corriger selon le lien ci-dessous.


et pour complter : verbe avoir au subjonctif prsent  :;):

----------


## Kropernic

Tant qu'on en est  parler d'orthographe et grammaire, je me pose une question (suite  l'criture d'un sms ^^).

Dans la phrase "On verra aprs manger", doit-on crire "manger" ou "mang" ?

EDIT : Je viens de me dire que c'est p-e un belgicisme (on est fort quand mme ::aie:: ) et que la bonne formulation serait "On verra aprs avoir mang".  Dans ce cas, la question ne se poserait plus ^^.

----------


## rothen

coucou  :;): 

dsole j'tais en vadrouille au Lux toute la journe  ::?: 

je serai l demain pour vous embter  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> coucou 
> 
> dsole j'tais en vadrouille au Lux toute la journe 
> 
> je serai l demain pour vous embter


Un demain terrien ou un demain vnusien ?  ::lol:: 

Comme le chante Annie Philippe, "c'est loin domani" (dsol pas trouv de vido, donc un lien pour couter http://en.goear.com/listen/d4c8937/c...annie-philippe).

EDIT : et voil, en cherchant une vido de "C'est loin domani", j'ai fait comme Rothen, un clic  gauche, un clic  droite et je vais avoir cette chanson en tte pendant des jours :

----------


## lper

> Dans la phrase "On verra aprs manger", doit-on crire "manger" ou "mang" ?


Dans ce genre de question, il y a un truc trs simple, tu remplaces par un verbe hors premier groupe, tu sauras ainsi si tu dois utiliser l'infinitif ou le participe pass.

----------


## Nhaps

> Dans ce genre de question, il y a un truc trs simple, tu remplaces par un verbe hors premier groupe, tu sauras ainsi si tu dois utiliser l'infinitif ou le participe pass.


On verra aprs vendre (Mouais non)
On verra aprs vendu (bof bof)
On verra aprs la vente (AH oui =D)

 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> Dans ce genre de question, il y a un truc trs simple, tu remplaces par un verbe hors premier groupe, tu sauras ainsi si tu dois utiliser l'infinitif ou le participe pass.


Oui, mais pour le coup, je ne vois pas d'autres verbes d'un autre groupe qu'on emploie aprs "aprs" (on ne dit pas "aprs dormi(r)"),  l'exception d'un auxiliaire ("aprs m'tre nourri", "aprs tre parti"). Du coup,  la question de savoir si c'est "aprs manger" (construction qui semble pertinente puisqu'on emploie des infinitifs dans les autres formulations) ou "aprs mang" (l'auxiliaire tant alors sous-entendu), je ne saurai pas rpondre  coup sr, je serais tent d'crire "aprs manger". Pour avoir une rponse certaine, il faudrait contacter l'Acadmie franaise (http://academie-francaise.fr/service-du-dictionnaire).

----------


## Kropernic

> Dans ce genre de question, il y a un truc trs simple, tu remplaces par un verbe hors premier groupe, tu sauras ainsi si tu dois utiliser l'infinitif ou le participe pass.


J'cris si mal que a pour avoir l'air de ne pas connatre ce "truc" ?  ::cry:: 

Sinon, comme les autres, j'ai bien sr tent de remplacer manger par un verbe d'un autre groupe.  Mais comme les autres, je trouve que la phrase n'a alors plus de sens.  Du coup, le truc du remplacement est caduque.  Et d'ailleurs, il s'agit bien d'un truc et pas d'une rgle ^^.

D'o ma question ici.  En esprant que jipt passe par ici  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> J'cris si mal que a pour avoir l'air de ne pas connatre ce "truc" ? 
> 
> Sinon, comme les autres, j'ai bien sr tent de remplacer manger par un verbe d'un autre groupe.  Mais comme les autres, je trouve que la phrase n'a alors plus de sens.  Du coup, le truc du remplacement est caduque.  Et d'ailleurs, il s'agit bien d'un truc et pas d'une rgle ^^.
> 
> D'o ma question ici.  En esprant que jipt passe par ici


Plus j'y rflchis et plus je ne trouve que des formulations "aprs" + infinitif pass, sauf pour manger, djeuner, souper, travailler (bref, que des verbes du premier groupe). Disons que je trouve des phrases avec des infinitifs prsents d'autres groupes, mais elles ne me paraissent pas trs naturelles (mais dans tous les cas, elles demandent l'infinitif prsent) : par exemple, "Aprs pleuvoir, il ne pouvait que grler".

----------


## lper

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le truc ne marcherait pas ici,  avoir est bien un verbe non ? ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le truc ne marcherait pas ici,  avoir est bien un verbe non ?


Le problme c'est que quand tu utilises "avoir", tu ne l'utilises pas en tant que "avoir"  l'infinitif prsent, mais en tant qu'auxiliaire d'un verbe  l'infinitif pass. Donc la question est de savoir si dans une formule "aprs manger", c'est l'auxiliaire qui est sous-entendu (auquel cas tu cris "aprs (avoir) mang") ou si c'est bien le verbe "manger" qui est  l'infinitif prsent (et donc on crira alors "aprs manger". Intuitivement, j'aurais crit "aprs manger", les quelques exemples que je trouve avec des verbes du 2/3 groupe me confortent dans cette ide, mais la rponse n'tait peut-tre pas si vidente que a, surtout que la valeur de l'infinitif prsent  la suite de "aprs" est loin d'tre claire pour moi (je vois bien la valeur d'antriorit avec un infinitif pass).

----------


## Zirak

> J'cris si mal que a pour avoir l'air de ne pas connatre ce "truc" ? 
> 
> Sinon, comme les autres, j'ai bien sr tent de remplacer manger par un verbe d'un autre groupe.  Mais comme les autres, je trouve que la phrase n'a alors plus de sens.  Du coup, le truc du remplacement est caduque.  Et d'ailleurs, il s'agit bien d'un truc et pas d'une rgle ^^.
> 
> D'o ma question ici.  En esprant que jipt passe par ici


Je vais surement dire une btise (mais vous me mettez le doute aussi  force, Saint Jipt viens-nous en aide !) :

comme Kropernic l'a dit, la formulation entire serait "aprs avoir mang", "aprs mang/er" n'tant pour moi qu'un abus de langage parl o l'on fait disparaitre le "avoir" pour gagner du temps  l'oral (mais il est toujours implicitement prsent), je pencherais plus pour "mang".

----------


## Nhaps

Moi je pense que c'est dans la phrase.

On verra aprs manger, on a ici manger qui n'est pas un verbe mais plutt quelque chose qui correspond au souper.

On verra aprs le manger. Sinon c'est sr que la bonne solution est de dire, on verra aprs avoir mang.

Voil, c'tait Nhaps le rvolt de la langue franaise.

----------


## Kropernic

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le truc ne marcherait pas ici,  avoir est bien un verbe non ?


Prenons une autre phrase pour illustrer.

Pour rester dans le thme, je propose "j'ai mang".

Si la personne crivant cette phrase se posait la question de savoir si la terminaison de manger devrait tre "" ou "er" (dj, vu le contexte, il pourrait retourner  la petite cole ^^), il pourrait comparer "j'ai fait" avec "j'ai faire" et constater que la bonne formulation est "j'ai fait".  Il en conclurait donc qu'il faut, ici, utiliser le participe pass.

Reprenons la phrase qui pose problme "on verra aprs manger".  J'utilise le mme procd et remplace par le verbe manger par faire et je compare lequel, de l'usage du participe pass ou de l'infinitif, colle le mieux  la situation.

J'ai donc "on verra aprs fait" et "on verra aprs faire".  Rsultat, je suis dans les choux car aucune des deux propositions n'a de sens...

----------


## Kropernic

Comme Zirak et Nhaps, je penche au final pour l'abus de langage dans ce cas-ci.

----------


## lper

> J'cris si mal que a pour avoir l'air de ne pas connatre ce "truc" ?


Dsol, j'ai t un peu vite, alors infinitif prsent ou pass, voici un souvenir !  ::mrgreen:: 



[/Edit]Bon le titre en fait est primitif, c'est une pub pour infinitif qui avait fait la reprise... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Dsol, j'ai t un peu vite, alors infinitif prsent ou pass, voici un souvenir !


Joli  ::):  (je ne connaissais pas  ::ccool:: )



> [/Edit]Bon le titre en fait est primitif, c'est une pub pour infinitif qui avait fait la reprise...


Pas forcment, Gotainer a t le spcialiste des musiques de pub dans les annes 80 et, en fait, il me semble que c'tait souvent l'inverse : il crivait la musique et les paroles pour la pub et ensuite il reprenait la musique et en faisait une chanson pour lui.

EDIT:



> Comme Zirak et Nhaps, je penche au final pour l'abus de langage dans ce cas-ci.


Pas convaincu par mes explications ?

----------


## ternel

Question grammaire... cool, j'aime bien...

"Aprs" est suivi d'un descripteur de moment ou de dure.
En l'occurence, la tournure dite "infinitif pass" est une rponse valide.

Ainsi "aprs avoir fait", "aprs tre parti", "aprs avoir pris une rouste au tennis", "aprs la nuit", "aprs le repas".
Avec "le repas" qui dsigne le moment o l'on mange, pas ce qu'on mange, bien sr.

_Du moins, en grammaire franaise canonique._

Mon avis personnel, c'est que puisque la tournure employ est un infinitif, ca devrait tre la forme substantive (le pseudo-nom, quoi).
Auquel cas, comme on dsigne l'action faite, c'est plutot "manger". le "mang", c'est plutt la nourriture.
Mais c'est spculatif, et en gnral, je dis plutt "cette aprs-midi" ou "ce soir".

----------


## Kropernic

> Pas convaincu par mes explications ?


Je les avais loupes ^^ (le temps que j'crive mon message, 3 autres s'taient intercals et on avait chang de page...)

Cependant, je pense qu'il y a un mot sous-entendu entre "aprs" et "manger".  Le tout est de savoir si le mot en question est "avoir" ou "le".  Personnellement, je penche pour le premier car "manger" en tant que nom commun masculin dsignant le repas, je trouve pas a beau  ::aie:: .

----------


## Zirak

> Je les avais loupes ^^ (le temps que j'crive mon message, 3 autres s'taient intercals et on avait chang de page...)
> 
> Cependant, je pense qu'il y a un mot sous-entendu entre "aprs" et "manger".  Le tout est de savoir si le mot en question est "avoir" ou "le".  Personnellement, je penche pour le premier car "manger" en tant que nom commun masculin dsignant le repas, je trouve pas a beau .


Oui "aprs le manger", a fait trs tranger ne maitrisant pas trop la langue, essayant de communiquer (lisez le avec l'accent de Jane Birkin, a passe trs bien, lisez le normalement, et a choque  l'oreille  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## giragu03

Bon, pour rgler le problme, j'ai envoy un mail  l'Acadmie franaise, au moins la rponse sera indiscutable.




> Bonjour,
> Je voulais savoir comment orthographier le verbe manger dans une phrase comme "Je verrai aprs mang[/er]".
> 
> Intuitivement, j'cris "manger"  l'infinitif prsent, mais je me demandais si on ne devrait pas utiliser le participe pass, auquel cas l'auxiliaire "avoir" serait sous-entendu : "Je verrai aprs (avoir) mang". En effet, la valeur de l'infinitif prsent ne me semble pas du tout vidente dans ce cas, contrairement  celle de l'infinitif pass.
> 
> En vous remerciant par avance de votre rponse.

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon, pour rgler le problme, j'ai envoy un mail  l'Acadmie franaise, au moins la rponse sera indiscutable.


Nickel ! Jespre qu'ils rpondent rapidement... ^^

----------


## Kropernic

Comme quoi, on discute quand mme chose srieuse dans la taverne !

----------


## giragu03

> Nickel ! Jespre qu'ils rpondent rapidement... ^^


Je ne peux pas dire quel est leur dlai de rponse, c'est la premire fois que je fais cette dmarche.

----------


## Hizin

La dernire rponse de l'Acadmie franaise que j'ai en tte fut assez pique :




> <Sundance> Fantastique.
> <Sundance> Je suis, entre autre, sur un forum o des francophones essaient d'apprendre le Franais  des Amricains.
> <Sundance> L'autre jour, une question s'est pose  nous.
> <Sundance> Faut-il dire "De toutes les chauves-souris, Batman est LE meilleur" ou "De toute les chauves-souris, Batman est LA meilleure?"
> <Sundance> Parce que bon... Le fminin et Batman, hein... a va ensemble comme "justice sociale" et "Claude Guant".
> <Sundance> Pour rsoudre cet pineux problme, j'ai eu une ide.
> <Sundance> J'ai mail l'Acadmie Franaise pour demander.
> <Sundance> ... Et l je viens de recevoir une rponse. :>
> <Sundance> Je cite:
> ...


Source : http://danstonchat.com/13668.html

----------


## Kropernic

Ils ont de l'humour  l'acadmie franaise !!

D'ailleurs, tous ceux qui coutaient les Grosses-Ttes (snif, c'est fini  ::cry:: ) savent que les invits de Bouvard venant de cette institution en lchaient parfois des vertes et des pas mres !

----------


## giragu03

Hizin, on ne sait pas non plus comment tait tourn le mail de question.
Si "Sundance" a crit quelque chose du genre  Parce que bon... Le fminin et Batman, hein... a va ensemble comme "justice sociale" et "Claude Guant" , je pense que l'interlocuteur s'est dit qu'il pouvait se faire plaisir dans la rponse  ::): 
Et il a la rponse  la question...

----------


## Hizin

Ouaip, tout a fait  ::D: 

Mais, nonobstant le contenu de le demande, la rponse est tout de mme assez drle je trouve  ::D:

----------


## rothen

> EDIT : et voil, en cherchant une vido de "C'est loin domani", j'ai fait comme Rothen, un clic  gauche, un clic  droite et je vais avoir cette chanson en tte pendant des jours :


MDR tout  fait  :;):  ..et en partant de celle , que j'aime bien , suis remonte loin , loin , loin ..aprs je me demande comment je fais pour passer autant de temps sur le forum  ::mouarf:: 




> Dsol, j'ai t un peu vite, alors infinitif prsent ou pass, voici un souvenir !


c'tait quand mme un peu kitch  l'poque ...quoique maintenant il y a aussi souvent des chanteurs au look trs spcial  ::mouarf:: 

Super vos changes sur la grammaire , trs intressants , vous pouvez bien sr continuer et j'espre Guillaume que tu auras une rponse de l'acadmie franaise ... va augmenter de suite la qualit de ce post  ::mouarf:: 

je voulais juste partager 2 choses que je trouve chouette de mon journal 

je suppose que vous avez tous entendu au moins parler de ce hobby "lastiques" de cet t , voil avec de l'obstination ce que on peut en faire ( non , ne rvez pas , c'est pas moi  ::mouarf:: )



c'est chouette non ? 

et pour illustrer mon opinion du destin cette histoire   incroyable



je trouve vraiment ca super ...mais je me demande comment on vit ca aprs  ::?:

----------


## giragu03

> MDR tout  fait  ..et en partant de celle , que j'aime bien , suis remonte loin , loin , loin ..aprs je me demande comment je fais pour passer autant de temps sur le forum


Je sais bien, mais je fais pareil (surtout quand je cherche quelque chose que je ne trouve pas : comme l, j'tais parti de "Ticket de quai", "Le mannequin" et quelques autres d'Annie Philippe pour essayer de trouver celle que je cherchais, puis aprs je suis tomb sur d'autres chansons que j'aimais bien et je me suis retrouv sur "L'amour est toujours en vacances").




> c'tait quand mme un peu kitch  l'poque ...quoique maintenant il y a aussi souvent des chanteurs au look trs spcial


Oui, encore que, il y a eu plusieurs chanteurs assez kitch dans les annes 80...



> Super vos changes sur la grammaire , trs intressants , vous pouvez bien sr continuer et j'espre Guillaume que tu auras une rponse de l'acadmie franaise ... va augmenter de suite la qualit de ce post


Ce sujet est de trs grande qualit, tu connais beaucoup de forums o dans une mme discussion tu as des chansons de Patricia Lavila (ou Frhel ou Gigliola Cinquetti ou...), des photos de chats, des discussions sur du paranormal, de la grammaire ou des machines-outils ?



> je voulais juste partager 2 choses que je trouve chouette de mon journal 
> 
> je suppose que vous avez tous entendu au moins parler de ce hobby "lastiques" de cet t , voil avec de l'obstination ce que on peut en faire ( non , ne rvez pas , c'est pas moi )
> 
> 
> 
> c'est chouette non ?


Ce qu'il y a dans la robe  ::salive:: 
 ::dehors:: 



> et pour illustrer mon opinion du destin cette histoire   incroyable
> 
> 
> 
> je trouve vraiment ca super ...mais je me demande comment on vit ca aprs


Si tu n'as tu ni bless personne, je pense que tu peux t'en remettre plus facilement (mme si, ton comportement sur la route doit nettement changer...).

----------


## lper

Coucou Rothen,  ::zoubi:: 
j'ai beaucoup de mal  croire  cette histoire :8O: , dj pourquoi il est rest deux jours dans sa voiture, on se dit qu'il doit tre bien bless et affam, dans ce cas pourquoi il passe d'abord par la gendarmerie, de plus il est capable de transporter la banquette de sa voiture au bord de la route... 
Trop bizarre, pour moi un autre scnario est tout  fait possible, comme le fait de vouloir se dbarrasser de son vhicule... ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

Je sais pas si vous tes au courant, mais le 31 Aot, de nombreuses stars se sont vues voler des photos d'elles dans des positions plutt...  ::oops:: 

C'est quand mme dingue, et a donne pas envie de faire des photos 'ol ol' si a peut tomber si facilement dans le monde d'internet.


Kate Upton  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas si vous tes au courant, mais le 31 Aot, de nombreuses stars se sont vues voler des photos d'elles dans des positions plutt... 
> 
> C'est quand mme dingue, et a donne pas envie de faire des photos 'ol ol' si a peut tomber si facilement dans le monde d'internet.
> 
> 
> Kate Upton


Oui enfin,  la base faut dj pas tre finaud pour mettre ses photos "ol ol" sur le Cloud...

Les photos ne sont pas tombes dans le monde internet, elles y taient dj, elles ont justes t rendues publiques  l'aide d'une faille.  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui enfin,  la base faut dj pas tre finaud pour mettre ses photos "ol ol" sur le Cloud...
> 
> Les photos ne sont pas tombes dans le monde internet, elles y taient dj, elles ont justes t rendues publiques  l'aide d'une faille.


Ah bon elles ont mis les photos sur le cloud ? Ok... en effet pas trs intelligent.
Comme quoi le cloud, il ne faut jamais y mettre de donnes sensibles.

Ah je viens de voir que c'est le cloud d'Apple, bon c'est pas une surprise ^^

----------


## illight

La robe a t faite avec les lastiques qu'on utilise pour faire les bracelets ? c'est un sacr boulot dis donc  :8O:  

Pour l'incident, je suis d'accord avec Iper, c'est louche comme truc  ::mrgreen:: 

par contre, les photos je les ai pas vu. Elles sont o ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> par contre, les photos je les ai pas vu. Elles sont o ?


Tsss, elles ont pas t faites pour toi, chenapan !

----------


## Kropernic

> Tsss, elles ont pas t faites pour toi, chenapan !


Je viens de comprendre qu'il parle des mmes photos que Nhaps... Je croyais innocemment qu'il parlait des photos de "l'accident" de voiture.  Pauvre de moi... ::oops::

----------


## Nhaps

> par contre, les photos je les ai pas vu. Elles sont o ?


Illight c'est un petit cochon, hihihihi.

Perso, j'ai vu a hier sur nokenny  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse les voir sans aller trainer dans les bas-fonds du web, sur des sites  connotations sexuelles  ::aie:: 

Moi j'en ai entendu parl en lisant un article je ne sais plus o, et ils ne montraient que 2/3 photos softs et/ou floutes, on y voyait rien de plus que dans une pub quelconque, mais apparemment, selon l'article, les autres clichs n'taient pas tous montrables au grand publique. 

Et puis vu le buzz que cela a fait, et l'indignation des stars en question, je pense que les sites arborant ces photos doivent se faire prier de vite fait les enlever sous peine de poursuites.  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Vla mon chat qui fait du sql maintenant, ::aie:: 

la fatigue dsol ::dehors::

----------


## Kropernic

J'ai failli pas comprendre !!!  Mais donc a y est, c'est "ton" chat maintenant ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Vla mon chat qui fait du sql maintenant,
> 
> la fatigue dsol


Pareil, j'ai d regarder 3 fois l'image, pour finalement comprendre la blague. Mais quand j'ai compris, j'ai eu un petit sourire  ::mouarf:: 


edit : -49

----------


## giragu03

> Vla mon chat qui fait du sql maintenant,
> 
> la fatigue dsol


 ::ptdr:: 

Au fait, est-ce que tu lui as tricot un petit chandail avec gros N sur le ventre ?  ::D:

----------


## lper

> J'ai failli pas comprendre !!!  Mais donc a y est, c'est "ton" chat maintenant ?


C'est plutt l'inverse, c'est toujours le chat qui adopte son matre... :;):

----------


## giragu03

> C'est plutt l'inverse, c'est toujours le chat qui adopte son matre...


Le chat qui est all sur adopteunmaitre.com  ::ptdr::

----------


## illight

> edit : -49


On va pas tarder  voir Auteur dans le coin  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Je n'ai pas compris ce -49 d'ailleurs !

Toujours aucune rponse de l'acadmie franaise ? XD

----------


## Nhaps

> Je n'ai pas compris ce -49 d'ailleurs !
> 
> Toujours aucune rponse de l'acadmie franaise ? XD


Un indice pour vous qui tes chez vous.


-43

----------


## Kropernic

Je pense que j'ai compris !!!

Et donc, -42 !

----------


## Nhaps

Je pense qu'il est bon  l'approche de ce nouveau palier de revoir ensemble les personnes qui ont eu le nez, et la chance d'avoir ces posts  succs.

1000 : Rothen
2000 : Barsy
3000 : Bovino
4000 : sevyc64
5000 : Auteur (en trichant)
6000 : ManusDei
7000 : Deadpool (en trichant)

 ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> On va pas tarder  voir Auteur dans le coin


Petit galopin  ::fessee:: 




> Je pense qu'il est bon  l'approche de ce nouveau palier de revoir ensemble les personnes qui ont eu le nez, et la chance d'avoir ces posts  succs.
> 
> 1000 : Rothen
> 2000 : Barsy
> 3000 : Bovino
> 4000 : sevyc64
> 5000 : Auteur (en trichant)
> 6000 : ManusDei
> 7000 : Deadpool (en trichant)


OOOOOH (oui, c'est un grand oh  ::aie:: ). J'ai trich ? Voyou  ::fessee::  


-40

----------


## Nhaps

Pour le 5000, une accusation pour multi-post a t releve !
Pour le 7000, une accusation pour suppression d'ancien message a t releve ! 

Certes, je veux bien comprendre que le fait d'avoir un millime post est quelque chose de rare et de prestigieux, mais si possible, faites cela dans les rgles.

 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> Le chat qui est all sur adopteunmaitre.com


J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas le site que tu crois... ::aie:: 

Bien vu illight  :;): 
-38

----------


## illight

En mme temps, il existe bien des sites de rencontre pour animaux, alors pourquoi pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## rothen

un petit passage avant de mettre des photos ..juste pour mettre mon grain de sel  ::mouarf::  




> Ce sujet est de trs grande qualit, tu connais beaucoup de forums o dans une mme discussion tu as des chansons de Patricia Lavila (ou Frhel ou Gigliola Cinquetti ou...), des photos de chats, des discussions sur du paranormal, de la grammaire ou des machines-outils ?
> .


 ben en fait j'en sais rien ,  part vous ,je ne vais que sur un autre forum , voitures bien sr  ::mouarf::  alors je sais pas ...vous faites quoi comme forum  part celui-l ?  ::roll:: 




> j'ai beaucoup de mal  croire  cette histoire, dj pourquoi il est rest deux jours dans sa voiture, on se dit qu'il doit tre bien bless et affam, dans ce cas pourquoi il passe d'abord par la gendarmerie, de plus il est capable de transporter la banquette de sa voiture au bord de la route... 
> Trop bizarre, pour moi un autre scnario est tout  fait possible, comme le fait de vouloir se dbarrasser de son vhicule...


ah oui tu penses qu'on peut inventer une histoire comme  ? :8O:  ...d'un autre cot c'est vrai qu'aprs 2 jours moi je penserai plutt  boire et  manger qu'aller direct  la gendarmerie  ::mouarf::  par contre , rien de neuf l dessus dans le journal ..si c'est une escroquerie je pense qu'ils en parleront ..ou alors j'ai loup  ::?: 




> La robe a t faite avec les lastiques qu'on utilise pour faire les bracelets ? c'est un sacr boulot dis donc


 ouais c'est dingue ...une belle obstination en tous cas ..l elle l'a mise aux enchres sur EBay ..si  tente quelqu'un  ::mouarf::  




> Le chat qui est all sur adopteunmaitre.com


j'ai jamais rien compris  ce site  ::calim2:: 




> Je pense qu'il est bon  l'approche de ce nouveau palier de revoir ensemble les personnes qui ont eu le nez, et la chance d'avoir ces posts  succs.
> 
> 1000 : Rothen
> 2000 : Barsy
> 3000 : Bovino
> 4000 : sevyc64
> 5000 : Auteur (en trichant)
> 6000 : ManusDei
> 7000 : Deadpool (en trichant)


je pensais pas qu'on arriverait  ce stade  :8O:  ..mais ca devrait le faire ...alors qui aura le 8000 eme  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> [COLOR="#0000FF"]
> ah oui tu penses qu'on peut inventer une histoire comme  ? ...d'un autre cot c'est vrai qu'aprs 2 jours moi je penserai plutt  boire et  manger qu'aller direct  la gendarmerie  par contre , rien de neuf l dessus dans le journal ..si c'est une escroquerie je pense qu'ils en parleront ..ou alors j'ai loup



Attention, dj si j'ai bien lu, c'est pas lui qui a demand  aller  la gendarmerie, mais il y a t conduit par la personne qui l'a ramass sur le bord de la route.

Aprs je ne sais pas si c'est invent ou pas, mais ce qui me parait gros  moi, c'est que quand on voit l'tat de la voiture sur la photo, comment il a fait pour ne rien avoir du tout, et russir  en sortir (quand je vois la photo, je comprends pas par ou il est pass ^^), et encore aprs a,  avoir la force de ramper jusqu' la route aprs 2 jours sans manger ni boire (mme si je me doute que la peur de mourir de repousser certaines limites). 





> je pensais pas qu'on arriverait  ce stade  ..mais ca devrait le faire ...alors qui aura le 8000 eme


<= bibi, la chance du dbutant  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> <= bibi, la chance du dbutant


non pas moyen... les nouveaux ne peuvent pas participer :grin:

----------


## Kropernic

On va se gner !

----------


## Lung

> non pas moyen... les nouveaux ne peuvent pas participer :grin:


Et les anciens ?
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

C'est pas une raison pour flooder les jeunes ! ::zen::

----------


## giragu03

> j'ai jamais rien compris  ce site


Le concept du site adopteunmec.com, c'est que ce sont les filles qui cherchent des mecs et qui font le premier contact. L, en voyant lper dire que le chat adopte son maitre, a m'a fait penser  ce site...




> J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas le site que tu crois...
> 
> Bien vu illight 
> -38


Aurais-tu test ?  ::lol::

----------


## Kropernic

C'est pas mal ce site.  J'ai d'ailleurs rencontr ma compagne dessus  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est pas mal ce site.  J'ai d'ailleurs rencontr ma compagne dessus .


J'ai jamais trouv quelque chose de stable l dessus  ::sm::  ::fessee::

----------


## Auteur

> Et les anciens ?


cela dpend du nombre d'toiles que tu as. Visiblement il t'en manque la moiti d'une pour participer.  ::mrgreen:: 






-27

----------


## illight

mince moi aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> J'ai jamais trouv quelque chose de stable l dessus


Bin a fait depuis le 25/09/2009 qu'on est ensemble.  Je pense qu'on peut qualifier cela de stable ^^.

----------


## Nhaps

> Bin a fait depuis le 25/09/2009 qu'on est ensemble.  Je pense qu'on peut qualifier cela de stable ^^.


Bientt 5 ans  ::lahola::

----------


## lper

> Bin a fait depuis le 25/09/2009 qu'on est ensemble.  Je pense qu'on peut qualifier cela de stable ^^.


Et ton Avatar est en rapport avec ta chrie ? ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Et ton Avatar est en rapport avec ta chrie ?


Euh... Non.  Juste une random img que j'ai pris sur le net le jour o j'ai dcid de mettre un avatar ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> Euh... Non.  Juste une random img que j'ai pris sur le net le jour o j'ai dcid de mettre un avatar ^^


Ah non alors l je ne suis pas d'accord, avant de mettre un avatar il faut rflchir longtemps. C'est une dcision dlicate qui vous reprsentera toute votre vie sur l'Internet.

 ::bug::

----------


## rothen

> ce qui me parait gros  moi, c'est que quand on voit l'tat de la voiture sur la photo, comment il a fait pour ne rien avoir du tout, et russir  en sortir


oui , c'est sr  ::?:  ah j'aimerai bien avoir le fin mot de cette histoire ...c'est sr que miracul ..ou tricheur ..on la voit pas de la mme faon  ::calim2:: 




> C'est pas mal ce site.  J'ai d'ailleurs rencontr ma compagne dessus .


ah oui ?? je vais y retourner alors pour essayer de comprendre comment ca marche  :;): 

d'autres ont eu des expriences dessus ??  ::roll:: 




> Et ton Avatar est en rapport avec ta chrie ?


 moi son avatar me fait penser ... un gadget sympa  ::mouarf:: 

bon l j'aurais besoin de vous pour une identification 

dj  


oui , je vois que  sert en lectricit ...mais  faire quoi ? ::roll:: 

sinon au fin fond du grenier j'ai trouv des bazars comme  


on voit crit dessus  quoi a ...pouvait ..servir , mais ma question c'est : Est-ce que  a une quelconque valeur ou Est-ce que je peux balancer ?? 

sinon en actualit j'ai d'abord voulu aborder le drame familial qu'il y a eu suite  une addiction aux jeux vido ..mais j'ai trouv  trop triste alors je prfre vous faire partager cette innovation  



je trouve formidable les personnes qui ont l'esprit inventif ..pas vous ?

----------


## Nhaps

La photo, c'est pas les tout premiers voltmtre ?
Il doit bien y avoir des collectionneurs de ce genre de truc,  vendre sur le bon coin  ::): 

Edit : 
Pour la suite de l'affaire du gamin. En mme temps c'est toujours de la faute des jeux vido.... C'est la solution facile, et souvent fausse. Tous les jeunes aujourd'hui ont des jeux vido, mais seulement quelques un ptent des cbles. Donc non ce n'est pas de la faute des jeux vido, c'est seulement que le gamin avait un problme depuis longtemps. Les mdias dtestent les jeux vido, et surtout ne les comprennent pas. Ctait pareil avant avec les animes japonais...

Alors quand je voie les informations dirent, que l'individu avait GTA dans sa chambre et que cela est la cause de son acte... je me dis bordel, moi qui joue depuis que j'ai 6 ans, j'ai tu personne donc c'est moi qui est un problme ?

Allez la jeunesse, goinfrez vous de TF1, et de 4 autres chaines inutiles mais indispensables pour votre bonne sant.

#CoupDeGueule

----------


## illight

La premire photo, a ressemble un peu  des dominos, mais j'ai pas l'impression que c'est a...

----------


## lper

> moi son avatar me fait penser ... un gadget sympa


Attention  ne pas lui piquer... ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Pour la suite de l'affaire du gamin. En mme temps c'est toujours de la faute des jeux vido....


Pas toujours, mais il y a des gamins qui dbloquent compltement en jouant, des exemples y en a plein sur youtube, moi a me fait un peu peur quand mme...

----------


## Nhaps

> Pas toujours, mais il y a des gamins qui dbloquent compltement en jouant, des exemples y en a plein sur youtube, moi a me fait un peu peur quand mme...


C'est ladrnaline =)
La rage, la joie, la posie, la comptition, tu peux avoir des tonnes de sensations avec les jeux vido, voir mme avec le sport, quand tu voies la tristesse d'une dfaite, la joie d'une victoire. C'est partout pareil, aprs il y a le cot addictif qu'il faut peut tre savoir matriser.

Aprs c'est surtout une question d'ducation, et c'est pour moi l que se trouve le plus souvent le problme.

----------


## illight

> La rage, la joie, la posie, la comptition, tu peux avoir des tonnes de sensations avec les jeux vido, voir mme avec le sport, quand tu voies la tristesse d'une dfaite, la joie d'une victoire. C'est partout pareil, aprs il y a le cot addictif qu'il faut peut tre savoir matriser.


Je suis pas d'accord sur la comparaison : le "problme" (je sais pas comment le nommer, donc je dis a, mme si c'est pas un problme) c'est que les jeux d'aujourd'hui sont tellement ralistes que les certains jeunes ne savent plus faire la diffrence entre le monde virtuel et rel.

Le sport, tu n'as pas de monde virtuel, donc tu peux pas trop confondre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

> Je suis pas d'accord sur la comparaison : le "problme" (je sais pas comment le nommer, donc je dis a, mme si c'est pas un problme) c'est que les jeux d'aujourd'hui sont tellement ralistes que les certains jeunes ne savent plus faire la diffrence entre le monde virtuel et rel.
> 
> Le sport, tu n'as pas de monde virtuel, donc tu peux pas trop confondre


Je suis d'avis que les jeunes dans ce cas-l ont un problme  la base (physique/psychique ?).  Pour moi, tous les jeux ne sont pas  mettre entre toutes les mains.  Quelqu'un qui n'est pas capable de faire la part des choses ne devraient pas tre autoris  jouer  des jeux comme GTA.  Tout comme quelqu'un ayant des problmes (au hasard) cardiaque n'est pas autoris  pratiquer certaines activits physique.

Aprs, les parents, via l'ducation qu'ils donnent  leur enfant, doivent avoir fait leur boulot pour que, une fois que l'enfant soit en ge de dcider par lui-mme, il puisse prendre les bonnes dcisions.

My 2 cents.

----------


## Nhaps

> Je suis pas d'accord sur la comparaison : le "problme" (je sais pas comment le nommer, donc je dis a, mme si c'est pas un problme) c'est que les jeux d'aujourd'hui sont tellement ralistes que les certains jeunes ne savent plus faire la diffrence entre le monde virtuel et rel.
> 
> Le sport, tu n'as pas de monde virtuel, donc tu peux pas trop confondre


a c'est surement en partie vrai, en effet  mon poque c'tait pas aussi raliste. Mais d'ailleurs qu'est ce que ca va tre quand l'occulus rift va tre commercialis ? L on aura vraiment de la ralit virtuelle ! 

J'attends d'ailleurs avec impatience cet appareil ! 
Mais aprs je pense que certaines personnes sont plus sensibles que d'autres, car sinon on aurai eu des meurtres  la pelle. Il faut pas oubli que c'est qu'une minorit... et  toute proportion gard, je doute que les jeunes joueurs de jeux vido soient plus meurtriers que d'autres, voir j'aurai mme tendance  dire moins, car bien que a puisse  (selon vous)  donner des pulsions meurtrires a peut tout aussi bien donner l'inverse.

Les seules tudes srieuses que j'ai pu lire penchent sur le fait que les jeux vido sont bons pour l'tre humain... et mise  part les mdias et la politique, rare sont les tudes srieuses qui critiquent ce divertissement.

----------


## Kropernic

... on parle d'addiction aux jeux videos.  Mais il y a exactement le mme phnomne avec le sport.  Seulement a ne fait pas autant daudience^^.

----------


## Auteur

Pour Rothen

La premire photo est un bornier  vis utilis par les lectriciens. Attention toutes les voies sont connectes entre elles.

La seconde est un voltmtre / ampremtre : mesure les tensions (en volts) et les intensits lectriques (en ampres). Ce genre d'appareil existe toujours en version numrique. L c'est une pice de muse.

La 3me est un multimtre : selon la fonction choisie  on peut mesurer des tensions (voltmtre) des intensits (ampremtre) ou des rsistances (ohmmtre). Pareil que prcdemment c'est une pice de muse. Sur Ebay je l'ai vu sous la dnomination "US Army Barnett TS-352-B/U ME9 H/U MX-815 AC DC Multimeter" entre 20$ et 100$ (entre 15 et 75).

----------


## Zirak

> C'est ladrnaline =)
> La rage, la joie, la posie, la comptition, tu peux avoir des tonnes de sensations avec les jeux vido, voir mme avec le sport, quand tu voies la tristesse d'une dfaite, la joie d'une victoire. C'est partout pareil, aprs il y a le cot addictif qu'il faut peut tre savoir matriser.
> 
> Aprs c'est surtout une question d'ducation, et c'est pour moi l que se trouve le plus souvent le problme.


Sans oublier que la plupart des vidos sur Youtube sont des faux (je me rappelle  l'poque, du gros gamin allemand qui jouait  counter strike et qui explosait son clavier car il s'tait fait tuer, vido qui servait dans les reportages tls  montrer les drives "violentes" des jeux, alors qu'en fait, c'tait compltement bidon...).

Sinon pareil, a fait plus de 25 ans que je joue (mme si je n'ai pas connu le tout dbut, l'atari 520 st, a commence  dater), et je n'ai v(i)ol / tu personne (pour le moment  ::aie:: )


Quand  ne pas diffrencier le virtuel du rel, je pense que oui, le gamin a un problme mental  la base ou qu'il n'est pas seul dans sa tte. Si les jeux vidos actuels portaient tellement les enfants  confusion entre virtuel et rel, il y aurait des histoires tous les jours dans les journaux.

----------


## Razorflak

> Pas toujours, mais il y a des gamins qui dbloquent compltement en jouant, des exemples y en a plein sur youtube, moi a me fait un peu peur quand mme...


Je ne pense pas que se soit li au jeu en lui mme, mais plus au multijoueurs via le net. Se qui jouent en ligne ici on forcment crois un mec ou une fille (si si il y en a  ::mouarf:: ) qui hurle dans son micro ou insulte la terre entire dans le chat. Pourtant quand je faisait de la comptition, ceux avec qui a se passait mal sur le net, sa finissait gnralement en poigne de main et au bar pour une bire. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, Vive le jeu vido et surtout les LAN.

----------


## Nhaps

> Quoi qu'il en soit, Vive le jeu vido et surtout les LAN.


+1000 Vive l'eSport.
Des gens vont  l'ouverture du Meltdown de Lille ce soir ? On sait jamais ^^

----------


## Razorflak

> +1000 Vive l'eSport.
> Des gens vont  l'ouverture du Meltdown de Lille ce soir ? On sait jamais ^^


Malheureusement non. Vivement qu'un ouvre dans l'Ouest  ::P: 


-6

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne pense pas que se soit li au jeu en lui mme, mais plus au multijoueurs via le net. Se qui jouent en ligne ici on forcment crois un mec ou une fille (si si il y en a ) qui *hurle dans son micro ou insulte la terre entire dans le chat*. Pourtant quand je faisait de la comptition, ceux avec qui a se passait mal sur le net, sa finissait gnralement en poigne de main et au bar pour une bire. 
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, Vive le jeu vido et surtout les LAN.


Oui mais a c'est pareil dans le sport, combien de fois dans les sports collectifs, tu vois les quipes s'insulter ou en venir aux mains ? Bien plus souvent que des joueurs de GTA qui ptent les plombs...

Mais sinon oui, je confirme pour le coup de la bire, perso, je me suis fais des ami(e)s trs proche via les jeux en lignes, et mme en habitant chacun un peu partout en France, et ne jouant plus ensemble, on continue de se voir une ou plusieurs fois par an, pour se faire un resto / une soire / des vacances, comme des gens "normaux", au final, le jeu, nous a juste servi de "point de rencontre", comme cela aurait pu tre un bar ou une boite de nuit pour d'autres.

----------


## Kropernic

> +1000 Vive l'eSport.
> Des gens vont  l'ouverture du Meltdown de Lille ce soir ? On sait jamais ^^


Si cela avait t plus prs, j'y serais bien all !  

Tu joues  quoi btw ?

----------


## illight

Je connais un pingouin qui va pas tarder  faire son apparition  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> Si cela avait t plus prs, j'y serais bien all !  
> 
> Tu joues  quoi btw ?


En ce moment

Sur PC :ArcheAgeCS:GOLoLDayZ(Et j'en test d'autres toutes les semaines)

Sur 3DS:Monster Hunter 3 UltimatePokemon X

Ce que j'attends :
Binding of Isaac : Rebirth !!!

----------


## Kropernic

> Je connais un pingouin qui va pas tarder  faire son apparition


Il est p-e dans les transports en commun  l'heure actuelle.  On peut en profiter ^^

EDIT : 

Et le gagnant eeeeeeeesssssssssssstttttttttttttt ...

----------


## illight

Non non il est l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

J'ai eu la rponse de l'Acadmie franaise (ils sont rapides).



> Monsieur,
> 
> Dans cette construction, il s'agit d'un infinitif prsent peru comme un substantif. Il faut donc crire aprs manger, aprs dner ou encore aprs boire.
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> 
> Patrick Vannier

----------


## Nhaps

> Non non il est l


Pfffff !!!!!!

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai eu la rponse de l'Acadmie franaise (ils sont rapides).


j'ai appris un truc  ::ccool:: 






> Je connais un pingouin qui va pas tarder  faire son apparition





> Non non il est l


je te l'ai dit :  tu n'as pas assez d'toiles pour participer. Je suis donc le gagnant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Pfffff !!!!!!


Et dire que j'ai failli avoir le 8000 compltement par hasard.

----------


## Auteur

> Et dire que j'ai failli avoir le 8000 compltement par hasard.


pareil, pas assez d'toiles => limin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> je te l'ai dit :  tu n'as pas assez d'toiles pour participer. Je suis donc le gagnant




 ::kill::   ::mrgreen:: 

D'ailleurs, je sais mme pas comment onf ait pour avoir les toiles  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai eu la rponse de l'Acadmie franaise (ils sont rapides).


Et bien on dormira tous moins btes ce soir, un mystre mystrieux rsolu de plus !

----------


## Zirak

> D'ailleurs, je sais mme pas comment onf ait pour avoir les toiles


Par rapport  ton rang sur le forum, donc je dirais soit le nombre de messages, soit le nombre de points.

----------


## Razorflak

Sur PC:
BF3/BF4LoLSC2...
Bref que du multijoueur. J'ai gnralement du mal  me mettre dans l'ambiance pour jouer  des jeux solo.

----------


## lper

Pour confirmer la rponse de l'acadmie franaise avec une phrase contenant "aprs boire" :
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/Discussion:apr%C3%A8s_que
 :8O:

----------


## giragu03

> Et bien on dormira tous moins btes ce soir, un mystre mystrieux rsolu de plus !


On a une rponse officielle, certaine et non discutable (puisque a vient de ceux qui dfinissent la langue franaise correcte) ; j'aurais t surpris que le participe pass ait t correct, mais on pouvait lui trouver des arguments qui avaient t exposs au cours de la conversation (donc comme on avait des arguments pertinents pour les deux camps, le plus simple c'tait de trouver un arbitre... et qui de mieux que l'Acadmie quand il s'agit d'une question de langue).

Auteur, je ne comprends pas comment tu as pu avoir autant d'toiles alors que les messages de la taverne ne sont pas censs compter dans le calcul des rangs  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

> Non non il est l


Ah ben voil  ::bravo::  ...avec ou sans triche  ::roll:: 

en ce qui concerne les jeux vido , je ne m'y connais pas assez , alors je ne participe pas au dbat ...mais je suis  attentivement ..il y a des points de vue intressants  :;): 





> Attention  ne pas lui piquer...


nan ...c'est pas la peine , je l'ai dj  ::yaisse:: 




> Pour Rothen
> 
> La premire photo est un bornier  vis utilis par les lectriciens. Attention toutes les voies sont connectes entre elles.
> 
> La seconde est un voltmtre / ampremtre : mesure les tensions (en volts) et les intensits lectriques (en ampres). Ce genre d'appareil existe toujours en version numrique. L c'est une pice de muse.
> 
> La 3me est un multimtre : selon la fonction choisie  on peut mesurer des tensions (voltmtre) des intensits (ampremtre) ou des rsistances (ohmmtre). Pareil que prcdemment c'est une pice de muse. Sur Ebay je l'ai vu sous la dnomination "US Army Barnett TS-352-B/U ME9 H/U MX-815 AC DC Multimeter" entre 20$ et 100$ (entre 15 et 75).


 avec tes indications je suis alle sur internet ..j'ai tout trouv , photos et tout ..trop bien Auteur  ::kiss::  




> J'ai eu la rponse de l'Acadmie franaise (ils sont rapides).


ah ouais , ils sont rapides , super  :;):  t'avais mis que c'tait pour un forum ??

----------


## Zirak

> Auteur, je ne comprends pas comment tu as pu avoir autant d'toiles alors que les messages de la taverne ne sont pas censs compter dans le calcul des rangs


Tu es sr que ce sont tous les messages en eux-mmes qui ne comptent pas, ou seulement les pouces verts / rouges ? Car si ce ne sont que les votes qui ne comptent pas, son quota de points monte moins, mais son rang continue de monter avec le nombre de messages posts.

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur, je ne comprends pas comment tu as pu avoir autant d'toiles alors que les messages de la taverne ne sont pas censs compter dans le calcul des rangs


Clique sur mon nombre de points et tu as les dtails. Et les messages de la taverne tout comme les pouces +1 et -1 ne sont pas comptabiliss.
En gros j'ai post 4918 rponses et cr 80 discussions le reste tant les votes reus ou donns.

----------


## ManusDei

> en ce qui concerne les jeux vido , je ne m'y connais pas assez , alors je ne participe pas au dbat ...mais je suis  attentivement ..il y a des points de vue intressants


Je dirais bien que c'est pas compliqu, des jeux avec des "morts", "tus" par le joueur, il y en a plein, et on est des millions  jouer, quotidiennement.
Combien de ces joueurs tuent des gens ? A peu prs 0%,  un poil de cul prs.

Pour la nostalgie :

----------


## giragu03

> Clique sur mon nombre de points et tu as les dtails. Et les messages de la taverne tout comme les pouces +1 et -1 ne sont pas comptabiliss.
> En gros j'ai post 4918 rponses et cr 80 discussions le reste tant les votes reus ou donns.


Je sais, il y avait une discussion quelque part sur le forum qui expliquait tous les dtails... Je te chambrais, mais soit a n'a pas march, soit tu as bien jou la rponse  :;):

----------


## Auteur

toi de deviner  ::whistle::

----------


## giragu03

> toi de deviner


J'ai mon ide et je pense qu'elle est bonne, surtout avec ce dernier message...  ::whistle::

----------


## Lung

> cela dpend du nombre d'toiles que tu as. Visiblement il t'en manque la moiti d'une pour participer.


C'est p juste !
 ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

> Pour la nostalgie :



Waouh ...il m'a fait peur ton truc  ::calim2::  ...

En autre sujet , en lisant mon journal ce matin il m'est venue une question 

la politique c'est pas un sujet qui me passionne , loin de l ...et avec ce qui s'y passe actuellement encore moins   ::mouarf3:: 

mais il me semble avoir lu  quelque part qu'un ministre touchait son salaire ( ou retraite ) vie , en fonction ou pas , ds qu'il a t ministre 

est ce que quelqu'un peut me renseigner la dessus ...Est-ce qu'il y a un temps de fonction  avoir ? car avec la valse actuelle ..le dernier 9 jours  :8O:  ..si c'est  , .on n'est pas prs de voir le bout du tunnel   ::fou::

----------


## giragu03

> Waouh ...il m'a fait peur ton truc  ...
> 
> En autre sujet , en lisant mon journal ce matin il m'est venue une question 
> 
> la politique c'est pas un sujet qui me passionne , loin de l ...et avec ce qui s'y passe actuellement encore moins  
> 
> mais il me semble avoir lu  quelque part qu'un ministre touchait son salaire ( ou retraite ) vie , en fonction ou pas , ds qu'il a t ministre 
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un peut me renseigner la dessus ...Est-ce qu'il y a un temps de fonction  avoir ? car avec la valse actuelle ..le dernier 9 jours  ..si c'est  , .on n'est pas prs de voir le bout du tunnel


Contrairement  une croyance rpandue, un ministre ne garde pas son salaire  vie (mais il a droit d'tre indemnis pendant 6 mois  temps plein s'il ne reprend pas d'activit rmunre...).
http://elections.lefigaro.fr/preside...s-sortants.php

----------


## Razorflak

Si je me souviens bien de mes cours, un ministre ne touche pas de retraite. Par contre il touche lquivalent de son salaire pendant un certain temps . Seule le prsident touche une retraite.




> le dernier 9 jours  ..si c'est  ...


C'est sur que si il touche 6 mois de salaire pour 9 jours de "boulot" c'est plutt rentable.  ::mrgreen:: 

EDIT: grill.

----------


## ManusDei

> Waouh ...il m'a fait peur ton truc  ...


C'est une blague cette vido, qui avait t faite  cause des raccourcis des journalistes. 
Je pense que si tu cherches "Angry German" sur google tu dois encore trouver la (fausse) vido d'un gamin qui balance son cran cathodique.

----------


## lper

Coucou,

mon petit cadeau pour Rothen ::zoubi:: , comme elle aime bien les belles carrosseries (moi aussi mais d'un autre genre ::aie:: ), y en a des belles  Montreux ce week-end !

Bon week-end !

----------


## rothen

> Contrairement  une croyance rpandue, un ministre ne garde pas son salaire  vie (mais il a droit d'tre indemnis pendant 6 mois  temps plein s'il ne reprend pas d'activit rmunre...).


ouais Guillaume mais ton article date de 2012 , je sais pas s'il n'y a pas eu du changement depuis  ::roll:: 




> C'est une blague cette vido, qui avait t faite  cause des raccourcis des journalistes. 
>  .


oui , Manus mais mme si dans ce cas c'est de la fiction ca fait peur quand mme de voir   ..je pense qu'en vrai  doit arriver aussi  ::?: 




> Coucou,
> 
> mon petit cadeau pour Rothen, comme elle aime bien les belles carrosseries (moi aussi mais d'un autre genre), y en a des belles  Montreux ce week-end !
> 
> Bon week-end !


merci Laurent  ::zoubi::  super , surtout la berlinette , de super souvenir de conduite la dedans ..tous les virages serrs en drapage  ::mouarf3::  ..

par contre toi je vois pas ..mais alors pas du tout ..le genre de carrosserie que tu peux aimer  ::mouarf:: 

comme on est vendredi soir 


BON WE A TOUS   ::coucou::

----------


## Kropernic

On est lundi... Bon courage  tout le monde pour cette nouvelle semaine !

Je penserai  vous ! (c'est normalement mon seul jour de taff cette semaine *rire diabolique*)

----------


## Nhaps

> On est lundi... Bon courage  tout le monde pour cette nouvelle semaine !
> 
> Je penserai  vous ! (c'est normalement mon seul jour de taff cette semaine *rire diabolique*)


Tout pareil, sauf que je penserai  vous ! (c'est peut tre mais deux derniers jours cette semaine avant le chomage *larme acide*)

----------


## Kropernic

> Tout pareil, sauf que je penserai  vous ! (c'est peut tre mais deux derniers jours cette semaine avant le chomage *larme acide*)


T'as oubli la ngation ou t'as mal lu mon message ? ^^

Sinon, pas grand monde aujourd'hui...  Vous m'aviez m'habitu  plus d'animation.

----------


## Razorflak

Le lundi c'est le jour de dprime gnrale  ::(: .

----------


## Lung

Moi, le site est ferm, mais je dois venir travailler quand mme, parce que les autres sites sont ouverts.
Donc, je suis (presque) tout seul.
snif  ::calim2::

----------


## rothen

Coucou tout le monde  :;): 

ouh , je sais pas comment tait votre lundi , mais moi aprs un WE un peu charg  ::fou::  , j'tais naze , j'ai boug et fait le moins de choses possibles  ::zen:: 

bon l  va , je suis en forme et vous ?? 

J'ai 2 sujets de rflexion aprs la lecture de mon journal aujourd'hui 

le premier c'est par rapport  un avis mortuaire ..oui , je sais , c'est pas gai ,  ::calim2::  mais je comprends pas la phrase ...quelqu'un d'entre vous pourra peut-tre me l'expliquer , ca se dit peut-tre dans une religion que je connais pas 

alors il y a juste dessus le nom de la personne , son adresse ( ca personne ne le met dans l'avis ) et cette phrase nigmatique pour moi 

a repris sa libert le dimanche XXXX

quelqu'un a une ide ?  ::roll:: 

sinon bien sr une des grandes affaires du moment , la sortie du livre " merci pour ce moment " , on voit de tout dans les magasines et sur internet  ::mouarf3::  ..mais ca m'intresserait de connaitre votre avis  :;): 



> Tout pareil, sauf que je penserai  vous ! (c'est peut tre mes deux derniers jours cette semaine avant le chomage *larme acide*)


vraiment dsole pour toi Jonathan , j'espre que a s'arrangera  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

A mon avis pour la phrase, c'est un peu dans l'ide que l'esprit est libr de son corps.

Et sinon oui a s'est arrang, on m'a propos de continuer au fait  ::lol::

----------


## Kropernic

Ah bin du coup, y a que moi qui pense  vous pendant que je reste chez moi ^^ (mais bon, c'est pas comme si j'avais rien  foutre...tellement de rangemnet  faire)

----------


## lper

> sinon bien sr une des grandes affaires du moment , la sortie du livre " merci pour ce moment " , on voit de tout dans les magasines et sur internet  ..mais ca m'intresserait de connaitre votre avis


Coucou, 
la vengeance d'une femme trompe est terrible,  mon avis elle raconte en plus n'importe quoi, le problme c'est que a touche toute la France et fait monter le FN, donc merci pour ce moment aussi  Valrie. ::roll:: 
Bravo aussi  certains libraires qui refusent de vendre cette mer... ::applo::

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour tout le monde



> Coucou, 
> la vengeance d'une femme trompe est terrible,  mon avis elle raconte en plus n'importe quoi, le problme c'est que a touche toute la France et fait monter le FN, donc merci pour ce moment aussi  Valrie.
> Bravo aussi  certains libraires qui refusent de vendre cette mer...


Qu'elle raconte la vrit ou pas, a ne me parat pas le plus important. Comme toi, je regrette les impacts politiques que a peut avoir et surtout (tu ne le mentionnes pas directement, mais je pense que tu partages mon avis vu ta remarque sur les libraires) le fait qu'il y a des gens assez stupides pour dpenser 20 pour a (aprs on nous dit que c'est la crise, tout a,... mais si on peut se permettre de dpenser 20 pour lire des btises du genre, c'est que ce n'est pas tant la crise ou alors qu'il faut revoir srieusement les priorits au budget).

Sinon, puisqu'on parle livres, j'ai vu a : http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/livre...r_1572324.html
a redonne un petit peu de moral  se dire qu'il y a encore des gens honntes (et puis a doit tre attendrissant pour le libraire de recevoir ce genre de courrier). Par contre, on remarque qu'il y a toujours des "rageux" pour critiquer les parents (l'ducation de la petite, leurs relles intentions, ...) ou le libraire (authenticit de la chose, ...) dans les commentaires de l'article.

Pour ce qui est de ta phrase, Rothen, il me semble avoir dj entendu/lu cette formulation en de telles circonstances, mais je n'arrive pas  me souvenir o, mais j'en fais la mme interprtation que Nhaps.

Allez Kropernic, le rangement c'est maintenant  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Wouaouh !! Le topic reste inanim plusieurs mois, je pars en vacances 3 semaines et quand je reviens il y a plus de 4 pages et un nouveau palier (les 8 000 messages) qui est franchi !!
Le bouton "Aller au dernier message lu" ne m'ayant envoy que sur la troisime page en partant de la fin, je n'ai pas tout lu mais c'est cool de voir que tout le monde est de retour et en forme  ::D: 

Content de voir que tu es revenue Rothen  :;):

----------


## rothen

Ah j'espre que a va finir par passer ..que des coupures internet ce matin  ::?: 




> Content de voir que tu es revenue Rothen


 merci Guigui  ::zoubi::  ..c'est bien comme  que je t'appelais   ::roll::  comme c'tait il y a longtemps et  mon age canonique  ::mouarf:: 




> A mon avis pour la phrase, c'est un peu dans l'ide que l'esprit est libr de son corps.
> 
> oui peut-tre ..mais en fait ce qui me semblait bizarre aussi c'est le peu de choses dans l'avis ..du coup je me suis pose la question , Est-ce que l'avis mortuaire est prsent de la mme faon partout en France ? 
> nous en haut il y a les villes de la famille du dfunt , en dessous en grand son nom ,divers messages ou photo , l'endroit de la messe etc ..et tous les noms de la famille ,jamais son adresse comme ca a t le cas dans celui l ..c'est comment chez vous ? 
> 
> Et sinon oui a s'est arrang, on m'a propos de continuer au fait 
> 
> ah tant mieux Jonathan , contente pour toi





> Coucou, 
> la vengeance d'une femme trompe est terrible


MDR , ca c'est sur  ::yaisse::  ..il y en a parmi vous qui ont eu droit  ce genre de choses  ::aie:: 




> y a des gens assez stupides pour dpenser 20 pour a (aprs on nous dit que c'est la crise, tout a,... mais si on peut se permettre de dpenser 20 pour lire des btises du genre, c'est que ce n'est pas tant la crise ou alors qu'il faut revoir srieusement les priorits au budget).
> 
> oui , tout  fait d'accord , surtout je pense que tout ce qui avait  retenir a t pris et repris dans les mdias 
> 
> Sinon, puisqu'on parle livres, j'ai vu a : http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/livre...r_1572324.html
> a redonne un petit peu de moral  se dire qu'il y a encore des gens honntes (et puis a doit tre attendrissant pour le libraire de recevoir ce genre de courrier).


oui , j'ai beaucoup aim la raction de cette famille ..alors pour vous , elle a dessin quoi la petite ?

----------


## giragu03

> oui , j'ai beaucoup aim la raction de cette famille ..alors pour vous , elle a dessin quoi la petite ?


 tout hasard (il faudrait retourner la lettre pour bien lire car c'est dcrit)  ::aie::  :  Chteau avec drapeau rose et passerelle marron, Mathilde  droite 

Magicbisous-nours, mme en vacances, il faut surveiller ce topic.

----------


## rothen

> tout hasard (il faudrait retourner la lettre pour bien lire car c'est dcrit)  :  Chteau avec drapeau rose et passerelle marron, Mathilde  droite


 ah j'avais pas lu ce passage l ..j'ai la vue qui baisse  ::mouarf3:: 

sinon j'ai dcouvert ce matin que j'ai la mme maladie que Mr Thevenoud  , la " phobie administrative " , comme lui je suis fche avec les papiers  ::yaisse::  ..mais je pense pas que j'aurais droit  la mme indulgence si je ne payais pas mes impots ..en plus il faisait pareil avec ses loyers ..moi perso je comprends pas qu'il reste dput ..et vous ? 

sinon , Est-ce que tout le monde a reu ses impots ?? moi j'ai pas reu les miens ...ou j'ai perdu la feuille  ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

> sinon , Est-ce que tout le monde a reu ses impots ?? moi j'ai pas reu les miens ...ou j'ai perdu la feuille  ?   [/COLOR]


Oui ils m'ont donn de l'argent =D

Bon l'anne prochaine a sera pas aussi beau..

----------


## Zirak

> Oui ils m'ont donn de l'argent =D
> 
> Bon l'anne prochaine a sera pas aussi beau..


Chanceux...

Moi a a augment  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> ah j'avais pas lu ce passage l ..j'ai la vue qui baisse


Si a peut te rassurer, Lire-L'Express non plus ne l'avaient pas vu...



> sinon j'ai dcouvert ce matin que j'ai la mme maladie que Mr Thevenoud  , la " phobie administrative " , comme lui je suis fche avec les papiers  ..mais je pense pas que j'aurais droit  la mme indulgence si je ne payais pas mes impots ..en plus il faisait pareil avec ses loyers ..moi perso je comprends pas qu'il reste dput ..et vous ?






Avec la mensualisation (ou autres options comme prlvement  l'chance), il est facile de ne pas oublier (le Trsor Public se sert comme un grand).



> sinon , Est-ce que tout le monde a reu ses impots ?? moi j'ai pas reu les miens ...ou j'ai perdu la feuille  ?


Oui, j'ai reu aussi, j'ai pris une mensualit et demi  payer en plus (donc entre 10 et 15% d'augmentation pour moins de 2% d'augmentation de salaire). Y a pas  dire : le changement, c'est maintenant.



> Chanceux...
> 
> Moi a a augment


Je compatis  ::calin::

----------


## Kropernic

Ma compagne et moi recevons tous les deux plus de 1500 chaque annes des "impts" (on dit contributions en belgique).

Merci les emprunts hypothcaires dductibles fiscalement  ::):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

@rothen : oui, je crois bien que c'tait comme a aussi ^^ 

@guiragu : ben ouais mais avant mais vacances a faisait plusieurs mois qu'il n'tait plus actif (j'ai du regarder la veille de mes congs).... 

Moi aussi mes impts ont augments, mais je ne me suis pas amus  calculer le pourcentage d'augmentation et c'est plus transparent avec le prlvement automatique....

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, j'ai reu aussi, j'ai pris une mensualit et demi  payer en plus (donc entre 10 et 15% d'augmentation pour moins de 2% d'augmentation de salaire). Y a pas  dire : le changement, c'est maintenant.
> 
> Je compatis



Bah moi, vu que j'ai eu une augmentation plus "grosse" (enfin c'est relatif, 250brut pour 7 ans d'anciennet et 3 "promotions" de poste...), a me fait plutt 6/7 mensualits en plus lol (en gros +500 par rapport  l'anne dernire), du coup  partir de janvier, mes mensualits sont doubles !  ::marteau::

----------


## Deadpool

Salut  tous. J'espre que vous allez bien.  ::): 





> sinon , Est-ce que tout le monde a reu ses impots ?? moi j'ai pas reu les miens ...ou j'ai perdu la feuille  ?


Perso, je fais tout en ligne (dclaration, paiement) sur impots.gouv.fr du coup je ne reois plus aucun courrier.
Ce n'est pas ton cas?

----------


## straasha

D'aprs l'estimation fournie  la fin de la dclaration internet je devais payer environ 10% de plus, finalement ils m'ont rembours les 2 premiers tiers \o/
d'un cot a soulage aprs 3 ans sans augmentation, d'un autre je me dis que je suis maintenant tellement sous-pay que je ne paye mme plus d'impots,  ::calim2:: 
Si quelqu'un cherche un ingnieur temps rel embarqu sur Toulouse avec 9 ans d'xp, je pense que je vais pas rester beaucoup plus longtemps dans ma SSII.

Sinon il y a quelques annes, je pensais avoir mis en place le prlvement automatique et bien 15 jours aprs la date limite j'avais dj reu ma lettre avec 10% de pnalit. Je me demande bien comment il a fait pour tenir 3 ans, on doit pas tre log  la mme enseigne.

----------


## ManusDei

> Perso, je fais tout en ligne (dclaration, paiement) sur impots.gouv.fr du coup je ne reois plus aucun courrier.
> Ce n'est pas ton cas?


Pareil, et c'est fait.




> Si quelqu'un cherche un ingnieur temps rel embarqu sur Toulouse avec 9 ans d'xp, je pense que je vais pas rester beaucoup plus longtemps dans ma SSII.


Si t'as des connaissances DO-178, Airbus a mis des contrats  rengocier (ils rassemblent plusieurs projets), donc a va recruter. Si t'as pas de connaissances DO-178, a va recruter quand mme :p

----------


## rothen

Merci Guillaume pour Sardou  ::zoubi::  mme si maintenant il n'est plus aussi craquant qu'avant  ::fou::  j'aime toujours bien l'couter ...

donc comme dab , j'ai dvi  ::yaisse::  




> Salut  tous. J'espre que vous allez bien. 
> Perso, je fais tout en ligne (dclaration, paiement) sur impots.gouv.fr du coup je ne reois plus aucun courrier.
> Ce n'est pas ton cas?


Salut David , contente de te retrouver  ::zoubi:: 

pour la dclaration en ligne c'est marrant c'est la discussion que j'ai eu hier avec une amie , qui m'assure que c'est super ..mais pas pour moi , mme si elle me dit que c'est bien plus simple que Facebook  ::mouarf:: 

en fait j'ai vraiment une phobie administrative ...chouette maintenant il y a un mot pour dfinir   ::mouarf3::  je fais une allergie  tout  , ca devient mme catastrophique , car jusqu' maintenant on s'en occupait pour moi , et cette anne c'est moi qui doit le faire ..je n'ai aucun ordre dans les papiers , ni dans le reste  ::mouarf::  j'arrive sur le forum par le lien du mail ..sinon mme pas sre de vous retrouver , suis pas fichue de me souvenir de mon pseudo et de mon mot de passe ..ah je l'ai not ..mais o  ::cry::  ..

bon l j'ai t recadre par ma cops hier  ::mouarf::  et je vais passer l'AM l dessus , surtout que j'ai reu ma taxe foncire , je me suis presque vanouie en voyant la somme  ::piou::  en plus  payer en octobre ...alors que je croyais que c'tait mensualis ...faut que je vrifie tout  car les voisins m'ont dit que ca doit tre une erreur , ils payent tous beaucoup moins  ::cry:: 

comment je peux faire pour connaitre le montant de mon impot ? comme j'ai pas reu la feuille ...je la regarderai assise pour encaisser le choc , il parait que ca a beaucoup augment pour les veuves  ::calim2:: 

quelqu'un peut me donner la marche  suivre pour trouver ce montant ??

----------


## rothen

MDR Jonathan .. ::ptdr:: 

j'adore ! je vais remplir  de suite  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Merci Guillaume pour Sardou  mme si maintenant il n'est plus aussi craquant qu'avant  j'aime toujours bien l'couter ...
> 
> donc comme dab , j'ai dvi


Par contre, il est toujours aussi souriant  ::aie:: 




> Salut David , contente de te retrouver


Ah le retour du mlomane fan de l'Eurovision, va falloir que j'en ressorte  ::): 



> pour la dclaration en ligne c'est marrant c'est la discussion que j'ai eu hier avec une amie , qui m'assure que c'est super ..mais pas pour moi , mme si elle me dit que c'est bien plus simple que Facebook 
> 
> en fait j'ai vraiment une phobie administrative ...chouette maintenant il y a un mot pour dfinir   je fais une allergie  tout  , ca devient mme catastrophique , car jusqu' maintenant on s'en occupait pour moi , et cette anne c'est moi qui doit le faire ..je n'ai aucun ordre dans les papiers , ni dans le reste  j'arrive sur le forum par le lien du mail ..sinon mme pas sre de vous retrouver , suis pas fichue de me souvenir de mon pseudo et de mon mot de passe ..ah je l'ai not ..mais o  ..
> 
> bon l j'ai t recadre par ma cops hier  et je vais passer l'AM l dessus , surtout que j'ai reu ma taxe foncire , je me suis presque vanouie en voyant la somme  en plus  payer en octobre ...alors que je croyais que c'tait mensualis ...faut que je vrifie tout  car les voisins m'ont dit que ca doit tre une erreur , ils payent tous beaucoup moins


Il faut comparer avec l'anne passe et si tu ne comprends pas l'cart (s'il y a un gros cart), le plus simple est de contacter ton centre des impts (ses coordonnes se trouvent sur chaque courrier qu'il t'envoie : avis d'imposition, dclaration, correspondance, ...).



> comment je peux faire pour connaitre le montant de mon impot ? comme j'ai pas reu la feuille ...je la regarderai assise pour encaisser le choc , il parait que ca a beaucoup augment pour les veuves 
> 
> quelqu'un peut me donner la marche  suivre pour trouver ce montant ??


Si tu es certaine de ne pas avoir reu la feuille, le mieux est encore une fois de contacter ton centre des impts (et trs rapidement si tu ne veux pas te prendre un supplment de 10%, il me semble que la limite de paiement c'est le 15/09). Je sais que pour quelqu'un qui souffre de phobie administrative, c'est beaucoup demander, mais c'est le meilleur moyen de ne pas avoir de souci (rassure-toi, pour viter que ce soit trop simple, je suis  peu prs certain que ce ne sont pas les mmes services qui pourront grer les deux choses).

----------


## rothen

> Si tu es certaine de ne pas avoir reu la feuille, le mieux est encore une fois de contacter ton centre des impts (et trs rapidement si tu ne veux pas te prendre un supplment de 10%, il me semble que la limite de paiement c'est le 15/09). Je sais que pour quelqu'un qui souffre de phobie administrative, c'est beaucoup demander, mais c'est le meilleur moyen de ne pas avoir de souci .


Ah que ceux qui n'ont pas cette affreuse maladie ont de la chance ..je suis puise ,j'y ai pass un temps fou  ::calim2::  mme si j'ai pas beaucoup avanc dans le tri des papiers   ::?: 

bon quand mme une grosse satisfaction , je n'ai pas  payer la somme demande pour octobre ...aprs vrification ..ardue  ::yaisse::  dans mes comptes ...et sur je pense une plate forme impot ..je suis bien par prlevement ..mais sous un autre identifiant ...un est encore sous Mr et Mme alors que mon mari est dcd il y a 3 ans maintenant ..et l'autre sous mon nom ..il m'a dit qu'il va rgulariser ..j'espre  :;): 

par contre pour lui j'ai pas le 3eme tiers  payer et ils n'ont encore pas fait mon calcul d'impots , c'est normal que j'ai pas la feuille ...mais je dois vrifier auprs du centre de ma commune ..ce que j'ai fait hier ...et depuis ce matin ...sans rsultats ..ah si , une crise de nerfs  ::fou::  ..suite au prochain numro  ::mouarf:: 

sinon , en sujet plus sympa  ::lol::  quelqu'un connait l'application Happn ? Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a essaye ? ..ca m'a l'air sympa  ::yaisse::  mais ca a peut-tre aussi des inconvnients que je vois pas ...car comme dab , j'ai pas compris exactement comment a marchait  ::mouarf3::  quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ...avant que je fasse une btise  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Ne sachant pas ce que Happn tait je suis tomb sur cet article.

Bon a reste un autre truc de rencontre avec les mmes forces et faiblesses que les autres, mais c'est vrai que le concept est marrant.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> surtout que j'ai reu ma taxe foncire , je me suis presque vanouie en voyant la somme


Pour moi, en habitant dans un chteau avec plein d'hectares de terrain, c'est un peu comprhensible d'avoir une grosse taxe foncire, non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> Pour moi, en habitant dans un chteau avec plein d'hectares de terrain, c'est un peu comprhensible d'avoir une grosse taxe foncire, non ?


Sans parler des nombreuses dpendances servant  abriter le muse qu'on a eu  identifier.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Sans parler des nombreuses dpendances servant  abriter le muse qu'on a eu  identifier.


Et il faut stocker toutes les voitures de luxe qu'elle nous avait montr dans son jardin...

----------


## giragu03

> Et il faut stocker toutes les voitures de luxe qu'elle nous avait montr dans son jardin...


Donc a fait autant de garages (sans compter qu'il faut aussi l'atelier pour son ou ses mcaniciens...)  ::aie:: 
Et sinon, bon week-end  tous.

----------


## Auteur

un chteau digne de ce nom doit avoir aussi une curie.

Et il y a aussi l'hliport pour les invits, l'embarcadre pour ceux qui viennent en bateau, la piscine et la cabane au fond du jardin  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::ptdr::  de vos dlires 

J'espre que vous avez pass un bon WE ..le mien charg comme dab , j'ai fait portes ouvertes au chteau  ::mouarf:: 

voil avec vos btises , je commence  y croire aussi  ::mouarf3:: 

non , en fait un mariage ..non pas le mien  ::mouarf::  et une expo ...voitures  ::yaisse::  je vous mettrai une ou 2 photos cet AM ..quand je les aurai transfres sur l'ordi 

et vous , vous avez fait quoi ??  ::roll::

----------


## illight

Bonjour,


De retour de vacances (j'tais en Autriche dans le Tyrol), je suis reparti faire une ptite rando ce vikande (j'avais pas assez march la bas  ::mouarf:: ) au Champ du Feu (tu dois connaitre  :;):  )  ::P:

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

moi c'tait la journe passe au golf pour "mater" les filles au master d'Evian, comme c'est  300 mtres... ::yaisse2:: 
Dans le lot, il y a la gagnante, une sudoise, une franaise, la seconde de l'anne passe.

----------


## Nhaps

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> De retour de vacances (j'tais en Autriche dans le Tyrol), je suis reparti faire une ptite rando ce vikande (j'avais pas assez march la bas ) au Champ du Feu (tu dois connaitre  )


Tu nous as manqu Illight ! Tu as eu du beau temps ? Moi je me demande de plus en plus si je devrai pas prendre mes jours de congs en septembre, vu le beau temps que l'on a depuis quelques temps !

Sinon Rothen moi ce week end, c'tait un jour avec copine et un jour avec jeu vido  ::aie:: 

edit : lper, tu y vas tous les ans  ce tournoi de golf ? j'ai des vagues souvenirs des photos de l'anne dernire. Tin il faisait hyper beau a devait tre super sympa.

----------


## lper

> edit : lper, tu y vas tous les ans  ce tournoi de golf ? j'ai des vagues souvenirs des photos de l'anne dernire. Tin il faisait hyper beau a devait tre super sympa.


En effet, super beau, j'ai pass six heures au soleil, je me suis dit que je suis un privilgi quand je revois mes photos, on a une de ces vues sur le lac aussi !





> Sinon Rothen moi ce week end, c'tait un jour avec copine et un jour avec jeu vido


Tu tripotes pas les mmes boutons. ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> MDR  de vos dlires 
> 
> J'espre que vous avez pass un bon WE ..le mien charg comme dab , j'ai fait portes ouvertes au chteau 
> 
> voil avec vos btises , je commence  y croire aussi 
> 
> non , en fait un mariage ..non pas le mien  et une expo ...voitures  je vous mettrai une ou 2 photos cet AM ..quand je les aurai transfres sur l'ordi 
> 
> et vous , vous avez fait quoi ??


De mon ct, des trucs de jeune (comme d'habitude...) : j'ai tondu, fait du coulis de tomates, fait du sirop de prunes (c'tait mon premier essai, il faut que je vois ce que a donne), queut des haricots... Bref, un week-end charg aussi  ::aie:: 




> En effet, super beau, j'ai pass six heures au soleil, je me suis dit que je suis un privilgi quand je revois mes photos, on a une de ces vues sur le lac aussi !


C'est vrai qu'il y a quelques vues dignes du dtour  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Tu nous as manqu Illight ! Tu as eu du beau temps ? Moi je me demande de plus en plus si je devrai pas prendre mes jours de congs en septembre, vu le beau temps que l'on a depuis quelques temps !



Malheureusement, j'ai pas eu de bol, il a fait beau les 3 premiers jours, aprs il a fait trs couvert, voire de la pluie  ::?:  du coup, la montagne les derniers jours, elle tait cache derrire les brouillards  ::?: 

Et ce week-end, a s'est lev en fin de journe  ::D: 

@Iper : a devait chouette, si tant bien est qu'on aime le golf  ::mrgreen::  D'ailleurs, j'ai une question : est-ce que les joueurs/joueuses (je sais pas si c'est que un tournoi fminin) sont accessibles ?
Pour prendre 2 exemples totalement diffrents :
- au foot, les joueurs sont limite accessibles, car protgs de partout, donc difficile de les aborder
- au squash, j'avais fait un tournoi pas loin de chez moi, et il y avait l'ex numro 1 mondial : tu pouvais discuter avec lui comme si c'tait un pote.

Aprs, cela peut s'expliquer aussi par la popularit de ces sports, mais je sais pas si, par exemple, les joueurs de hand c'est pareil. Je sais que les joueurs de rugby par exemple, pourtant sport mdiatique, sont beaucoup plus abordables que les footeux...

----------


## illight

> Tu tripotes pas les mmes boutons.


Qu'est-ce que t'en sais qu'elle a de l'acne ?  ::aie:: 




> De mon ct, des trucs de jeune (comme d'habitude...) : j'ai tondu, fait du coulis de tomates, fait du sirop de prunes (c'tait mon premier essai, il faut que je vois ce que a donne), queut des haricots... Bref, un week-end charg aussi


Bizarre, quand j'tais jeune, j'ai jamais fait ces trucs l  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> @Iper : a devait chouette, si tant bien est qu'on aime le golf  D'ailleurs, j'ai une question : est-ce que les joueurs/joueuses (je sais pas si c'est que un tournoi fminin) sont accessibles ?


 ::weird:: 

...

 ::weird:: 
 ::mouarf:: 

(A mon avis elles sont beaucoup plus accessibles que les joueurs de foot, vu la proximit des spectateurs (cf: La vido du gars qui tire une balle sans faire exprs dans la poche d'un spectateur  ::roll:: ))

@lper
Je joue sur PC donc ce week end, j'ai plutt jou  la chatte et  la souris...

Blague facile merci je sais

 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> Bizarre, quand j'tais jeune, j'ai jamais fait ces trucs l


C'est que tu n'tais pas assez jeune dans ta tte  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

mince on passe pas 15 jours et y a 20 pages de plus ... En plus j'arrive sur la page 404 !!

Ce week end comme les autres week end rcent j'ai pas fait grand chose. En plus ma fille  ramen de sa premire semaine d'cole un rhume et donc mon fils dcouvre les joie de la virologie a 7 semaines. Quand on passe sa vie couch le nez bouch a  pas l'air marrant !!

Aller dans 15 jours je reprend le boulot !! Vais je survivre au planning de ouf entre l'cole, la nounou, le boulot puis la mme en sens inverse le soir ... Les joie de faire des gosses !!

Sur ce je vais remettre la tututte dans la bouche de mon fils pour la 57 eme fois de la journe ...

----------


## lper

@illight: les joueuses passent  ct de nous mais par contre motus, elles sont tellement concentres et dans leur monde,  part leur caddie qui les conseillent, pas un mot, et comme elles sont par deux y a juste  la fin du 18 qu'elles se librent et se font la bise par politesse.
Le parcours doit durer au moins 8 heures et je me demande bien comment elles s'alimentent pendant tout ce temps.
Bon courage Lady pour ta reprise, a passe tellement vite en plus...

----------


## Nhaps

> mince on passe pas 15 jours et y a 20 pages de plus ... En plus j'arrive sur la page 404 !!
> 
> Ce week end comme les autres week end rcent j'ai pas fait grand chose. En plus ma fille  ramen de sa premire semaine d'cole un rhume et donc mon fils dcouvre les joie de la virologie a 7 semaines. Quand on passe sa vie couch le nez bouch a  pas l'air marrant !!
> 
> Aller dans 15 jours je reprend le boulot !! Vais je survivre au planning de ouf entre l'cole, la nounou, le boulot puis la mme en sens inverse le soir ... Les joie de faire des gosses !!
> 
> Sur ce je vais remettre la tututte dans la bouche de mon fils pour la 57 eme fois de la journe ...


Tu as pu jouer  Divinity Original Sin Lady ?  ::): 
Est ce que l'on a t de bons conseils ?

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous,
Aujourd'hui on fte les 40 ans d'une illustre personne : Casimir. Alors joyeux anniversaire  lui.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  :;): 

juste un passage rapide ..je reviendrai plus tard pour commentaires et photos du WE ...mais j'ai voulu vous montrer ca de suite ...aujourd'hui dans le journal



eh oui , vous aviez une fois de plus raison  ::yaisse:: 

heureusement que vous avez un peu plus les pieds sur terre que moi  ::wow:: 

suis pas prte  pouvoir me passer de vos conseils  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> eh oui , vous aviez une fois de plus raison


Le pingouin a du flair ! ::aie:: 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post7940824

----------


## Nhaps

> Le pingouin a du flair !
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post7940824


Cela veut surtout dire que sur la photo, nous avons Rothen et Auteur  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous


Coucou toute seule  ::zoubi:: 



> eh oui , vous aviez une fois de plus raison


N'empche que a veut dire qu'il y a quand mme plusieurs "tmoins" qui ont menti et vu leurs fonctions, c'est moche (de mmoire, il y avait des policiers, des lus,...).

----------


## Jipt

> ...mais j'ai voulu vous montrer ca de suite ...aujourd'hui dans le journal
> 
> eh oui , vous aviez une fois de plus raison 
> 
> heureusement que vous avez un peu plus les pieds sur terre que moi


Faudra juste qu'on m'explique un truc, alors : c'tait quoi cet article de journal qu'on a tous lu il y a 3 semaines o les gendarmes certifiaient avoir vu tomber des trucs (ou qqchse comm' a) ?
Les gendarmes taient complices ?L'pouse tait capable de se rendre invisible ?Les journalistes racontent n'importe quoi ? 
Allez relire l'article (pas de lien, ch'sais pas trop o qu'il est)

Attention si vous optez pour la 3e option car dans ce cas, l'article qui dit que c'est l'pouse *peut aussi* tre bidonn -- ben vi !

[EDIT] Ah ben voil, pendant que je pianote, giragu03 dit la mme chose que moi.

----------


## lper

> N'empche que a veut dire qu'il y a quand mme plusieurs "tmoins" qui ont menti et vu leurs fonctions, c'est moche (de mmoire, il y avait des policiers, des lus,...).


Des lus qui mentent, tu rigoles !!!  :8O: 

 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

A quand les lus  points comme suggr par Bigard dans un de ses sketches il y a dj bien longtemps ?

----------


## Nhaps

Ou sinon il s'est pass cela :

- On raconte une histoire de fantomes, d'esprits etc. C'est marrant pas trs srieux mais cela peut inquiter la population
- Il s'avre par X ou Y que c'est bel et bien des esprits
- On raconte donc une autre histoire, afin de noyer le poisson envers la population et d'tudier correctement le phnomne. 


Aprs si les ghostbusters vous fascinent, vous pouvez aller voir cette vido d'un chasseur de fantome.
 ::alerte::  ::alerte:: Cette vido (reportage/exprience) sans trucage n'est pas pour tout le monde, mais si cela vous intresse, c'est trs intressant.

----------


## rothen

> Ne sachant pas ce que Happn tait je suis tomb sur cet article.
> .


Merci pour le lien Jonathan  ::zoubi::  maintenant que j'ai vraiment compris comment ca se passe ...euh oui , j'avais comme dab  pas tout compris  ::mouarf::  , c'est pas un truc pour moi ..faut habiter une grande ville , aucune chance que ca marche dans ma campagne  ::no:: 




> De retour de vacances (j'tais en Autriche dans le Tyrol), je suis reparti faire une ptite rando ce vikande (j'avais pas assez march la bas ) au Champ du Feu (tu dois connaitre  )


non , ca me dit rien ..t'as pas fait de photos ???




> Bonjour,
> 
> moi c'tait la journe passe au golf pour "mater" les filles au master d'Evian 
> 
>  .


En voil une occupation saine Laurent pour un WE  ::yaisse::  ..bon moi les filles videmment ca m'interesse moins que la majorit sur ce forum  ::mouarf::  ..par contre j'ai ador la photo sur le lac ..trop beau  ::ccool:: 




> De mon ct, des trucs de jeune (comme d'habitude...) : j'ai tondu, fait du coulis de tomates, fait du sirop de prunes  queut des haricots...


Euh oui , des trucs de jeunes  ::mouarf3::  ..il serait temps que tu trouves quelqu'un qui t'explique qu'il y a des choses  faire plus en rapport avec ton age ...t'aura le temps de faire   la retraite  ::yaisse:: 




> Aller dans 15 jours je reprend le boulot !! Vais je survivre au planning de ouf entre l'cole, la nounou, le boulot puis la mme en sens inverse le soir ... Les joie de faire des gosses !!
>  .


 ouh l , je pense que ca va pas tre facile  grer  ::calim2::  ..bon courage  :;): 




> @illight: les joueuses passent  ct de nous mais par contre motus, , pas un mot, .


oui ..j'avais tent le golf ..mais ne pas parler ..au dessus de mes forces  ::fou::  ..comme le yoga d'ailleurs  ::mouarf3::  




> N'empche que a veut dire qu'il y a quand mme plusieurs "tmoins" qui ont menti et vu leurs fonctions, c'est moche (de mmoire, il y avait des policiers, des lus,...).


 je pense pas qu'ils aient menti ...c'est l'pouse qui a tout maniganc , avec si j'ai bien compris l'aide du petit neveu ..le pire c'est qu'apparemment le mari n'tait pas complice , il ne se doutait de rien ...vous imaginez comme il doit se sentir bien aprs avoir pror sur toutes les chaines ... dcouvrir que c'est sa femme  ::mouarf3::  .. 






> Ou sinon il s'est pass cela :


merci Jonathan j'irai voir ...mais quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps ..l dborde comme dab  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Des lus qui mentent, tu rigoles !!!


Bein, par exemple tu prends notre prsident. Il ne mentait pas quand il disait "Le changement c'est maintenant". Avant on tait taxs jusqu' l'os, maintenant on l'est jusqu' la moelle  ::aie:: 
Allez, puisqu'on est avec la politique, que pensez-vous de ce film "bientt sur vos crans" (quand j'ai vu a, je me suis dit qu'ils avaient craqu  l'Express...) ?

----------


## rothen

comme promis quelques photos de mon WE 

alors j'tais l 

un monde fou

----------


## rothen

juste quelques photos 



il y en a qui aiment ce genre de voiture ?

----------


## lper

> par contre j'ai ador la photo sur le lac ..trop beau


C'est une amie sur le banc, (chut faut pas lui dire ::aie:: ), c'est marrant car cette photo j'arrive  la voir sous mac os mais pas windows. ::weird::

----------


## lper

> il y en a qui aiment ce genre de voiture ?


Ben les voitures bof, sinon ils avaient pas les moyens de prendre de vrais mannequins ? ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

Tiens Rothen, tu nous demandais, il y a quelques jours ce que l'on en pensait.  ::mrgreen:: 

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/amn%C3%A9v...205151947.html

----------


## illight

> Tiens Rothen, tu nous demandais, il y a quelques jours ce que l'on en pensait. 
> 
> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/amn%C3%A9v...205151947.html



Yves, tu as d louper la fin de la page 404  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

> il y en a qui aiment ce genre de voiture ?


Oui, mais plutt celles de ce genre l :



> un monde fou

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Yves, tu as d louper la fin de la page 404


Non, il n'a juste pas trouv cette page.... Il est pass de la 403  la 405.....  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

C'est digne de Groland cette histoire ! ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Oui, mais plutt celles de ce genre l :


Moi aussi.
Dans les photos, le modle que je prfre, c'est la Coccinelle (mais alors la couleur, pas du tout...).




> Non, il n'a juste pas trouv cette page.... Il est pass de la 403  la 405.....


Je m'tais abstenu de la faire quand Lady disait qu'elle tait tombe direct sur la page 404...

----------


## Nhaps

Arretez de parler de 404, vous tes en train de perdre Rothen l.

- La voiture 404 ?
- un 4x4 ?

Non Rothen, voici l'explication de cette blague d'informaticien.

De rien  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> - La voiture 404


Ah bein voil une voiture qui ressemble  quelque chose  ::):  (c'est vrai, j'aime bien la forme des 404...)

----------


## illight

non , ca me dit rien ..t'as pas fait de photos ???
[/QUOTE]

Sur moi, l, j'en ai pas, faudrait que je regarde si j'en ai sur mon ordi  ::P: 

Je pensais que tu connaissais, car mme si c'est dans le bas-rhon, le champ du feu est un endroit connu pour les skieurs du coin  ::P:

----------


## rothen

> Rothen, voici l'explication de cette blague d'informaticien.


Merci Jonathan  ::zoubi::  ..  moins j'apprends plein de choses avec vous ...j'ai bien fait de revenir  ::yaisse:: 




> Je pensais que tu connaissais, car mme si c'est dans le bas-rhin, le champ du feu est un endroit connu pour les skieurs du coin


En fait comme je vais souvent en Alsace j'y suis peut-tre dj alle , sans connaitre le nom  :;):  ..bon si tu peux mettre des photos c'est encore mieux  :;): 




> Tiens Rothen, tu nous demandais, il y a quelques jours ce que l'on en pensait. 
> 
> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/amn%C3%A9v...205151947.html


oui , Yves , tu avais raison de ne pas croire  ce phnomne  :;): 


Comme on est dans les phnomnes inexpliqus ...o vous trouvez une explication  ::mouarf3::  ...Est-ce que vous pouvez me rsoudre celui l 

depuis quelque temps j'ai un problme de SMS plutt gnant et visiblement ca ne se passe qu'avec une seule personne ..bon  qui j'cris beaucoup quand mme  ::mouarf:: 

en dernier , de temps en temps les SMS passent normalement mais le plus souvent mme si moi je reois  les siens normaux , lui reoit un message compltement djant , mlange de plusieurs messages , certains envoys bien des semaines avant  ..comment on peut expliquer ce genre de choses ?  Est-ce que ca peut venir d'un drglement de mon tl , mais dans ce cas l pourquoi juste avec lui ??  une intervention divine ?  ::wow::  

quelqu'un a une piste ??

----------


## Kropernic

Je suis aussi intress par le coup des sms.

J'ai parfois le mme phnomne avec ma compagne.  Vu que les tlcoms et moi, a fait 3, je peste quand a arrive et j'attends que a passe XD.

----------


## sevyc64

> Ah bein voil une voiture qui ressemble  quelque chose  (c'est vrai, j'aime bien la forme des 404...)


Dessine par Sergio PininFarina, matre designer de Ferrari mais aussi de Peugeot jusque dans les annes 90

----------


## giragu03

> une intervention divine ?


Est-ce que tu y tais ? http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...-portables.php
Si non, tu aurais peut-tre d  :;): 

Sevyc64, je savais pour le coup, mais je ne savais pas qu'il tait  l'origine du modle.

----------


## rothen

> Dessine par Sergio PininFarina, matre designer de Ferrari mais aussi de Peugeot jusque dans les annes 90


 Tout  fait Yves , elle faisait aussi partie de l'exposition centrale de ma dernire expo consacre aux designer ..j'ai dcouvert pas mal de choses durant cette expo , on a quand mme parfois des surprises  ::yaisse:: 




> Est-ce que tu y tais ? http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...-portables.php
> Si non, tu aurais peut-tre d


MDR  ::ptdr::  je le trouve trop top le Pre Gil ..faudra que j'aille faire un tour  Nice ..en plus il est fabricant de pastis ..que des qualits  ::mouarf3:: 

bon visiblement vous n'avez pas trouv de solution pour mon tl ..bon ben tant pis je vais faire avec en attendant qu'un de vous ait une lumire  ::mouarf:: 

l je vais vous abandonner une petite semaine ...  je vous ferai des photos  ..oui , comme dab , des  selfie  ::mouarf3:: 

alors occupez le post en attendant , je lirai tout au retour ....et surtout soyez sage ..enfin comme dab quoi   ::fou:: 


salut tout le monde  ::coucou::    en esprant revenir entire  ::zoubi::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> salut tout le monde    en esprant revenir entire


 ::zoubi::   toi aussi, mais pourquoi espres-tu revenir entire ? 
Tu vas faire du base-jump ? Avec un flying suit ? 
Tu vas nager avec des grands requins blancs sans la cage ? a marche aussi si tu remplaces les grands requins blancs par des crocodiles ou des alligators...
Tu vas chasser le lion sauvage  mains nues ?


Bon, ok, j'arrtes mes dlires....

----------


## giragu03

> MDR  je le trouve trop top le Pre Gil ..faudra que j'aille faire un tour  Nice ..en plus il est fabricant de pastis ..que des qualits


Je l'avais mis sous forme de boutade, mais l'action en elle-mme ne me parat pas insense. Est-ce que c'est diffrent que de bnir une maison ou des bijoux (gourmettes, mdailles de baptme...) ? Autrefois, dans tous les villages, on bnissait bien les semailles, les moissons, les animaux...
La liturgie catholique prvoit beaucoup de situations : http://www.croire.com/Definitions/Mo...nir-des-objets

Depuis (l'article date de 2011), il me semble qu'un prtre  Lyon avait aussi bni les tablettes et tlphones (de mmoire, c'tait au printemps cette anne...)

Tu as des rassemblements de motards o ont lieu des bndictions (par exemple, http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/region/ce...b54007n2363016)

En cherchant sur le sujet des bndictions, je viens de trouver qu'un prtre a bni les cartables http://www.midilibre.fr/2014/09/09/l...ve,1048301.php


Magicbisous-nours, je pense que la plupart des gens normalement constitus esprent revenir entiers quand ils partent en voyage. Aprs, peut-tre va-t-elle  un congrs du Medef avec un T-Shirt "I  ::heart::  F.H."  ::ptdr::  (moi aussi, j'arrte mes dlires)

----------


## lper

Hello,

Noname se porte bien, enfin une photo de face

 qui me rappelle ce bon vieux Robert ! ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Ce petit chat est pos #OKLM

On notera dans cette pice, une selle, un ane, et le reflet de la personne qui prend la photo (pas sur pour le dernier). Presque une photo  buzz  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Hello,
> 
> Noname se porte bien, enfin une photo de face


Effectivement, il a l'air d'tre  plaindre...  ::): 

Vu que c'est l'automne, une chanson de circonstance (j'ai dj d la mettre  un automne prcdent...)



Et sinon, bonne journe (a se rafraichit par chez nous, ce matin j'avais 9)

EDIT : Et pour la route, un petit pome de celui qui est  l'origine de mon prnom...




> Dans le brouillard sen vont un paysan cagneux
> Et son buf lentement dans le brouillard dautomne
> Qui cache les hameaux pauvres et vergogneux
> 
> Et sen allant l-bas le paysan chantonne
> Une chanson damour et dinfidlit
> Qui parle dune bague et dun cur que lon brise
> 
> Oh! lautomne lautomne a fait mourir lt
> Dans le brouillard sen vont deux silhouettes grises

----------


## Auteur

Nouveau dfi : savoir ce qu'il y a chez lper  ::aie:: 




> On notera dans cette pice, une selle, un ane, et le reflet de la personne qui prend la photo (pas sur pour le dernier). Presque une photo  buzz


je ne sais pas o tu as vu l'ne... mais moi je vois un cheval en peluche  ::aie::  une commode, une chaise, un coussin rose, un oreiller. Pour la selle j'ai cru  un vlo d'appartement mais le support (un trteau ?) me semble bien trange.


Par contre,  part son chandail bleu, je ne vois pas ses tricots
 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> Ce petit chat est pos #OKLM
> 
> On notera dans cette pice, une selle, un ane, et le reflet de la personne qui prend la photo (pas sur pour le dernier). Presque une photo  buzz


Euh... Tout comme Auteur, soit je loupe l'ne, soit il a une drle de tte ton ne....




> Nouveau dfi : savoir ce qu'il y a chez lper 
> 
> 
> 
> je ne sais pas o tu as vu l'ne... mais moi je vois un cheval en peluche  une commode, une chaise, un coussin rose, un oreiller. Pour la selle j'ai cru  un vlo d'appartement mais le support (un trteau ?) me semble bien trange.


Vlo d'appartement artisanal  ::aie::  (au premier regard, j'avais aussi vu en cette selle un vlo d'appartement...)



> Par contre,  part son chandail bleu, je ne vois pas ses tricots


a doit tre parce qu'il a une pice ddie au tricot (peut-tre mme un btiment entier, qui sait...)

----------


## lper

Hey mais vous avez vraiment rien  faire :8O: 
Bon alors je confirme pour le vlo(le cadre est cach par le fauteuil ::roll:: ) et puis pour le cheval ou poney mais surtout pas un ne en plus dans la maison ::aie:: , je me sens comme Rothen, vous tes incollables !  ::mouarf:: 
Il est beau ce pome Guillaume de Guillaume, merci ! (Le titre automne)
En ces temps o la guerre est prsente un peu partout dans le monde, ce pome archi-connu de Rimbaud ::love:: 



> Le dormeur du val
> 
> C'est un trou de verdure o chante une rivire,
> Accrochant follement aux herbes des haillons
> D'argent ; o le soleil, de la montagne fire,
> Luit : c'est un petit val qui mousse de rayons.
> 
> Un soldat jeune, bouche ouverte, tte nue,
> Et la nuque baignant dans le frais cresson bleu,
> ...


Bon je vais #BOC ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Ca m'a fait penser aux jeux o on dsigne une lettre de l'alphabet (latin l'alphabet svp) et ensuite, on montre une image pendant x secondes et il faut trouver le plus d'objets possibles commenant par la lettre choisie ^^.

----------


## giragu03

> Hey mais vous avez vraiment rien  faire
> Bon alors je confirme pour le vlo(le cadre est cach par le fauteuil) et puis pour le cheval ou poney mais surtout pas un ne en plus dans la maison, je me sens comme Rothen, vous tes incollables ! 
> Il est beau ce pome Guillaume de Guillaume, merci ! (Le titre automne)


Il est de circonstances, c'est pour a (pour info, extrait du recueil "Alcools").



> En ces temps o la guerre est prsente un peu partout dans le monde, ce pome archi-connu de Rimbaud


Le dormeur du val  ::love:: , extrait du recueil "Posies"
C'est un de mes pomes prfrs. En premire lecture, tu as un joli cadre, un tableau qui donne envie... jusqu'au dernier vers. Ensuite en deuxime lecture (connaissant la chute), tu te rends compte qu'il y a plein d'indices qui annoncent le dernier vers.
C'est typiquement le pome que tu tudies quand tu tudies les sonnets (deux quatrains et deux tercets, en alexandrins, rimes a/b/a/b pour les quatrains, rimes en a/a/b/c/c/b pour les tercets). En plus, il est bourr de figures de style (rejets, enjambements, rptitions, allitrations,...) un rgal pour un prof de Franais qui pourra y donner tout un tas d'explications sur ce  quoi l'auteur a pens (sans mme que ce dernier ne le sache...).
Cette dernire phrase me fait penser  une anecdote que Herv Christiani racontait. Un jour, une de ses nices (il me semble) a une explication de texte sur sa chanson "Il est libre max". Par curiosit, c'est lui qui l'a faite. Sa nice (en fait lui) a eu 10/20 avec comme commentaire "Vous n'avez pas compris ce que l'auteur voulait dire"  ::ptdr:: 

La nature, les pomes, l'automne... Je dis "Les colchiques" (toujours d'Apollinaire, j'adore le recueil "Alcools", mme si je reste traumatis par l'tude en 3 de "Chantre").



> Le pr est vnneux mais joli en automne
> Les vaches y paissant
> Lentement s'empoisonnent
> Le colchique couleur de cerne et de lilas
> Y fleurit tes yeux sont comme cette fleur-la
> Violtres comme leur cerne et comme cet automne
> Et ma vie pour tes yeux lentement s'empoisonne
> 
> Les enfants de l'cole viennent avec fracas
> ...


Et pour la route, le pome que j'avais eu en explication de texte en 3 (et qui m'avait un petit peu traumatis, 2h de questions dessus, maintenant je le connais par cur, mais je n'ai rien retenu de l'explication de texte et j'apprhendais de tomber dessus le jour du bac, vu que "Alcools" faisait partie des livres tudis) :



> Et l'unique cordeau des trompettes marines

----------


## lper

J'ai bien essay de faire une anaphore mais elle est passe inaperue. ::calim2:: 
Apollinaire, je l'ai tudi un petit peu avec ma fille pour son bac avec l'migrant de Landor Road, le mec y faut qui lche un peu avec sa gonzess ::aie:: , je rigole mais quand tu dissques le texte, tu te rends compte du boulot et tu apprcies d'autant plus ensuite la qualit du pome avec toutes ses subtilits et ainsi tu en tombes amoureux. ::love::

----------


## Kropernic

Perso la posie, j'ai jamais accroch.  Ca me laisse de marbre.  Et j'ai mme du mal  comprendre ce qu'on peut y trouver de plaisant.  Mais je respecte.  Aprs tout, les gots et les couleurs...

Enfin c'est un peu pareil avec l'art en gnral (sauf la musique).  J'y suis (malheureusement?) hermtique...  Sauf quelques rares peintures/dessins que j'aime bien mais sans plus.  Je ne tomberai jamais en extase devant une toile, un texte, une sculpture, etc.

Y a vraiment que la musique qui me procure quelques motions.  Et encore l, faut faire un grand tri.  Toutes les Lorie, Jennifer et autres produits directement sortis des labos des maisons de disques avec pour unique but de faire du fric, je classe tout le monde dans le mme sac poubelle.

Bon bien sr que les autres artistes font de la musique aussi pour faire du fric (faut bien qu'ils mangent) mais je ne pense pas que ce soit leur but premier (du moins je l'espre).
Quand on prend un Cabrel qui fait de magnifiques textes, je me refuse de le mettre  la mme enseigne qu'une Rihanna par exemple.

Je m'arrte l car je me rends compte que je digresse et je vous laisse  vos pomes ^^.

----------


## lper

Bon ben vu que tu parles de Cabrel, j'en profite pour faire de la pub  mon dpartement, venez tous !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon ben vu que tu parles de Cabrel, j'en profite pour faire de la pub  mon dpartement, venez tous !


Dsol mais....
Nord > Tous les autres dpartements

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai bien essay de faire une anaphore mais elle est passe inaperue.


Je cherche dans tous les sens une anaphore, mais je ne trouve pas... Je veux bien voir une assonance sur le son o/au et une allitration sur le son m dans la phrase "Il est beau ce pome Guillaume de Guillaume, merci ! (Le titre automne)", mais l'anaphore je ne trouve pas.



> Apollinaire, je l'ai tudi un petit peu avec ma fille pour son bac avec l'migrant de Landor Road, le mec y faut qui lche un peu avec sa gonzess


Les colchiques, il faut savoir que a renvoie aux femmes aussi...



> je rigole mais quand tu dissques le texte, tu te rends compte du boulot et tu apprcies d'autant plus ensuite la qualit du pome avec toutes ses subtilits et ainsi tu en tombes amoureux.


Oui, mais par contre, j'ai parfois du mal avec les certitudes de certains concernant ce que l'auteur a voulu dire (c'est pour a que je racontais l'anecdote sur "Il est libre Max").




> Perso la posie, j'ai jamais accroch.  Ca me laisse de marbre.  Et j'ai mme du mal  comprendre ce qu'on peut y trouver de plaisant.  Mais je respecte.  Aprs tout, les gots et les couleurs...
> 
> Enfin c'est un peu pareil avec l'art en gnral (sauf la musique).  J'y suis (malheureusement?) hermtique...  Sauf quelques rares peintures/dessins que j'aime bien mais sans plus.  Je ne tomberai jamais en extase devant une toile, un texte, une sculpture, etc.


Je conois. Par exemple, les arts plastiques ou la danse ne m'inspirent pas d'motions, je suis incapable d'en retirer quoi que ce soit, donc je peux tout--fait concevoir que la posie laisse de marbre certaines personnes.



> Y a vraiment que la musique qui me procure quelques motions.  Et encore l, faut faire un grand tri.  Toutes les Lorie, Jennifer et autres produits directement sortis des labos des maisons de disques avec pour unique but de faire du fric, je classe tout le monde dans le mme sac poubelle.


Si un artiste ne rentre pas dans le moule, on n'en veut plus (s'il a 25 ans de carrire et qu'il ne s'loigne pas trop de la ligne, on tolre...). Par exemple, Desireless, si tu t'arrtes  "Voyage, voyage" et "John", tu n'as pas 1/10 de ce qu'elle a fait. Et chaque fois qu'elle est invite dans des missions (ce qui n'est pas frquent non plus...), c'est pour chanter "Voyage, voyage" ou "John" et le pire, c'est qu'on ne veut pas la laisser chanter des versions qu'elle a r-adaptes depuis : par exemple, elle tait  un enregistrement pour une mission sur les 30 ans du Top 50, elle a d chanter "Voyage, voyage" version originale alors qu'elle voulait interprter sa version 2014... et qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est parce que a ne correspond pas  l'poque ou alors qu'on m'explique ce que foutait Tal  l'enregistrement... (mission qui sera diffuse je ne sais pas quand sur M6 que je ne regarderai pas). Bref, tout a pour dire que les majors ne veulent pas prendre le moindre risque donc on fait ce qu'on qui marchera : une gonzesse jeune, pas trop mal foutue, pas trop habille, qui se dhanche (donc il faut de la musique qui bouge). C'est lger, mais ce n'est pas a qui peut te faire avoir des motions (enfin, sauf  la partie situe entre les jambes qui peut peut-tre chez certains ressentir quelques motions  ::aie:: ).



> Bon bien sr que les autres artistes font de la musique aussi pour faire du fric (faut bien qu'ils mangent) mais je ne pense pas que ce soit leur but premier (du moins je l'espre).
> Quand on prend un Cabrel qui fait de magnifiques textes, je me refuse de le mettre  la mme enseigne qu'une Rihanna par exemple.
> 
> Je m'arrte l car je me rends compte que je digresse et je vous laisse  vos pomes ^^.


Digresse, c'est intressant.

Avant qu'un autre fasse la blague "graisse".  ::dehors:: 

Cabrel est dj auteur, compositeur et interprte, pas sr que Rihanna en soit une. Ensuite, mme parmi ceux qui ne font que de l'interprtation, il y a une diffrence entre celui qui est capable de dgager quelque chose et celui qui ne sait que sortir des notes justes (ou pas d'ailleurs...), il y a une diffrence entre un interprte et un chanteur de karaok, il y a une diffrence entre Cline Dion (mme si je ne l'apprcie pas plus que a) et Lorie (au passage, petite anaphore pour lper).

EDIT : 
Pour Nhaps :

----------


## Kropernic

J'ai oppos Rihanna  Cabrel mais j'aurais pu prendre n'importe qu'elle autre "pouf"  la mode.

Le fait que l'un cumule les casquettes ne rentre pas dans mes critres car ce sont des choses que j'ignore.  Donc de base, Cabrel et Rihanna (pour reprendre le mme exemple) dmarrent tous deux avec le mme capital sympathie (p-e pas le meilleur terme).  C'est juste que cette musique commerciale  outrance me rpugne.  Ca va bien dans une salle d'attente ventuelle ou en bruit de fond dans un magasin mais pas plus.

A ct de a, j'coute quand mme de tout.  Les CD's qui se ctoient dans ma voiture vont des chants grgoriens  la techno en passant par le (hard) rock et la varit (en langue) franaise.

----------


## Auteur

> Hey mais vous avez vraiment rien  faire


oui  ::mouarf:: 
c'est marrant le morceau de colonne grecque qui sert visiblement de table (le cheval y est pos dessus).

Tes volets roulants sont lectriques ?  ::dehors::

----------


## Nhaps

> Les colchiques, il faut savoir que a renvoie aux femmes aussi...


Faut savoir ce que c'est tout simplement dj  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai oppos Rihanna  Cabrel mais j'aurais pu prendre n'importe qu'elle autre "pouf"  la mode.
> 
> Le fait que l'un cumule les casquettes ne rentre pas dans mes critres car ce sont des choses que j'ignore.  Donc de base, Cabrel et Rihanna (pour reprendre le mme exemple) dmarrent tous deux avec le mme capital sympathie (p-e pas le meilleur terme).  C'est juste que cette musique commerciale  outrance me rpugne.  Ca va bien dans une salle d'attente ventuelle ou en bruit de fond dans un magasin mais pas plus.


Je vois bien l'ide. C'est pour a que j'ai compar Lorie et Cline Dion. Ni l'une ni l'autre n'crit ses chansons, mais pour autant je pense qu'on peut dire qu'elles ne jouent pas dans la mme cour (et je ne suis pas fan de Cline Dion...).



> A ct de a, j'coute quand mme de tout.  Les CD's qui se ctoient dans ma voiture vont des chants grgoriens  la techno en passant par le (hard) rock et la varit (en langue) franaise.


Ah oui, pour tre vari, c'est vari...
Je suis trs centr sur la chanson francophone, mais c'est trs vari vu que a va d'artistes qui ont tout juste pu enregistrer leurs chansons (comme Aristide Bruant)  des artistes trs rcents (et pas du tout connus) qui n'ont pas encore sorti de disque.



> Faut savoir ce que c'est tout simplement dj


Tu ne connais pas au moins la comptine "Colchiques dans les prs fleurissent, fleurissent / Colchiques dans les prs, c'est la fin de l't", au moins pour savoir que c'est une fleur qui fleurit en fin d't ou dbut d'automne (pour la plupart des espces, car il y a des espces fleurissant en fin d'hiver).

----------


## ManusDei

> Dsol mais....
> Nord > Tous les autres dpartements


Oui, c'est un dpartement "familial"  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Tes volets roulants sont lectriques ?


A priori non, tu vois pas le dbut de cordelette  ct du rideau ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui, c'est un dpartement "familial"


Je ne suis pas lensois !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Tu ne connais pas au moins la comptine "Colchiques dans les prs fleurissent, fleurissent / Colchiques dans les prs, c'est la fin de l't", au moins pour savoir que c'est une fleur qui fleurit en fin d't ou dbut d'automne (pour la plupart des espces, car il y a des espces fleurissant en fin d'hiver).


J'ai jamais t trop comptine. Et celle l ne me dit mais alors, rien du tout

----------


## illight

Tu es trop jeune  ::mrgreen:: 

parle lui d'une comptine sur les jeux vidos, il connaitra surement  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu es trop jeune 
> 
> parle lui d'une comptine sur les jeux vidos, il connaitra surement


J'ai parl  des singes qui taient plus polis que toi.

----------


## giragu03

> Tu es trop jeune


Je n'ai pas cinq ans d'cart avec lui...  ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

> Je n'ai pas cinq ans d'cart avec lui...


J'ai grandi en Champagne tu voies, l'alcool a fait oublier, tandis que dans le rhne alpes des comptines pendant des balades en raquette c'est plutt commun  ::mrgreen:: 




> Tu es trop jeune 
> 
> parle lui d'une comptine sur les jeux vidos, il connaitra surement


Les jeux vido !! Pas de S, pour une fois que je peux te corriger  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai grandi en Champagne tu voies, l'alcool a fait oublier, tandis que dans le rhne alpes des comptines pendant des balades en raquette c'est plutt commun


Oui, enfin chez moi, c'est plutt balades entre les tangs et dans le brouillard et grenouilles, carpes et brochets  tous les repas (Dombes) pour rester dans la caricature...

----------


## lper

Ben mon anaphore un peu strange c'tait juste la rptition de Guillaume, sinon les experts a vaut rien  ct de vous !  ::ptdr::

----------


## giragu03

> Ben mon anaphore un peu strange c'tait juste la rptition de Guillaume, sinon les experts a vaut rien  ct de vous !


En fait, ce n'est pas vraiment une anaphore. L'anaphore, c'est vraiment la rptition avec une mme structure de phrase/proposition : une clbre et "rcente", c'est le  Moi prsident  de F.H. en 2012 ; une autre trs connue, le discours de la libration de Paris de De Gaulle  Paris, Paris outrag, Paris bris, Paris martyris, mais Paris libr . Dans le premier exemple, tu as Moi prsident + une phrase ; dans le deuxime, tu as Paris + un adjectif.

Dans ton cas je dirais que c'est une rptition (tout simplement) ; tu en as d'ailleurs une dans le dormeur du val avec la rptition de "dort".

----------


## lper

Guillaume tu as raison,
 Guillaume de rectifier !

Voil je dois avoir bon l ::aie:: , sinon pour prciser aussi qu'une anaphore se place en gnral en dbut de phrase.

----------


## giragu03

> Guillaume tu as raison,
>  Guillaume de rectifier !
> 
> Voil je dois avoir bon l, sinon pour prciser aussi qu'une anaphore se place en gnral en dbut de phrase.


Quand tu veux, tu y arrives !  :;): 

En tte de phrase (ou de proposition), c'est le plus simple pour garder la mme structure. Mais a peut se trouver aussi en fin de phrase (exemple un peu niais pondu  l'instant, je n'ai pas en tte d'anaphore clbre en fin de phrase) :



> La plus belle, c'tait elle.
> La plus gentille, c'tait elle.
> Celle qu'il choisirait, c'tait elle.

----------


## lper

Ah ben dans ce cas je pense que l'on appelle a une piphore :
http://taquestion.over-blog.com/arti...-43940402.html

----------


## giragu03

> Ah ben dans ce cas je pense que l'on appelle a une piphore :
> http://taquestion.over-blog.com/arti...-43940402.html


Sur ce blog, ils appellent piphore. Par contre, ce mot est totalement inconnu dans le Larousse (qui insiste pourtant sur le fait que l'anaphore est uniquement en dbut de phrase). Wikipdia dfinit anaphore en disant que c'est dbut ou fin de phrase. Il y a aussi un article pour piphore qui dit qu'on peut aussi l'appeler "anaphore terminale" (mais le lien qui sert de source n'a plus d'article sur piphore...).
Je ne connaissais pas le terme piphore il y a 5 minutes  ::aie::  donc je ne peux pas apporter de rponse. Par contre, si piphore est le terme correct, soit l'anaphore (en fin de phrase) recoupe la mme ralit, soit je ne vois absolument ce que a peut tre.

----------


## Kropernic

On rcrit  l'acadmie franaise ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Quand je vois que personne ne relve sur l'insulte tire de Monkey Island, je me sens vieux.

----------


## giragu03

> On rcrit  l'acadmie franaise ?


Je n'ai pas la motivation de le faire, mais si quelqu'un veut le faire...
Du coup, j'ai regard dans le dictionnaire de l'Acadmie (la rfrence...)
Anaphore :
Figure de style consistant en la rptition voulue d'un ou de plusieurs mots en tte d'une srie de propositions ou de vers qui se suivent

Par contre pas d'piphore dans le dictionnaire.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

ca y est je suis de retour  :;): 

j'ai vu que vous avez eu une discussion srieuse pendant mon absence ...mais bon euh , j'ai pas tout compris  ..oui normal  ::mouarf:: 

cet AM je vous mettrais 2 3 photos , on verra si vous reconnaissez l'endroit   ::D:  

PS : j'ai bien aim votre inventaire de la pice  Laurent  MDR  ::ptdr::

----------


## lper

> Coucou les tous !
> 
> PS : j'ai bien aim votre inventaire de la pice  Laurent  MDR


Coucou, ::zoubi:: 

oui je ne m'attendais pas  a non plus... ::ptdr:: 

Sinon comme on vient de faire notre repas d'entreprise, un petit jeu : retrouver l'htel qui nous a accueilli depuis la photo et ventuellement le thme de la soire ::aie:: , mais ils connaissent pas le reblochon l-bas. ::calim2::

----------


## illight

Pour le thme, c'est les schtroumphs ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Pour le thme, c'est les schtroumphs ?


Bien vu ::ccool:: 

Mais ce n'est pas a. ::aie::  C'est plus gnral en fait...

----------


## Zirak

Avec une photographie plus sombre encore, je pense que j'aurais russi  trouver, mais la c'est trop clair pour moi ! 

(Sinon en dehors des 2 schtroumpfs, je ne distingue pas grand chose de spcial, donc ce sera plus de la devinette que de la dduction : les personnages de BD / dessins anims des annes 80 ?  ::D:  )

----------


## lper

Ce n'est pas a non plus, une autre photo pour lever le doute.

----------


## Kropernic

Pour le thme, un peu au hasard : Herg ??

----------


## illight

Herg  ::weird::  c'est pas Peyo les schtroumphs ?  ::weird:: 

Les mousquetaires a me dit rien par contre,  part d'Artagnan  ::weird::  ::mrgreen:: 


Sinon, pour ceux qui connaissent, j'tais  EuropaPark samedi il faisait super beau c'tait super chouette  ::D:  ma fille a ador le nouvel univers de Arthur et mes minimoys  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> oui je ne m'attendais pas  a non plus...


on aurait t dans un pisodes des "Experts" on aurait devin l'tage, les noms de la rue et de la ville rien qu'en regardant la position du soleil lors de la prise de vue, l'tat de somnolence du chat et la couleur du store  ::aie:: 

Sinon, oui les Schroumpfs c'est Peyo. Cela m'a fait penser au bizutage des tudiants de l'INSA de Lyon  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

Pour les mousquetaires, Uderzo a dessin "Caline et Calebasse" (sauf erreur).

----------


## Kropernic

> Herg  c'est pas Peyo les schtroumphs ?


Ah oui juste, j'ai fourch !!!  Mais bon, j'suis pas BD du tout alors j'ai une excuse  ::whistle:: 

Mais peyo n'a pas fait que les schtroumpfs.  La bd avec pirlouit, c'est lui aussi non ? (si a tombe c'est dans les schtroumpf aussi).  Y a pas des mousquetaires (ou qqch d'approchant) dans l'histoire ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Je n'ai aucune ide o peut tre l'htel  mais j'adore ta photo ...mme sombre lol ..j'adore vos commentaires , vous tes vraiment en forme   ::ptdr::  

euh le thme , je vois pas non plus  :8O:  toi tu tais dguis en quoi ??  ::roll::  ..

voici mes photos ..qui va trouver o c'est ?? 



attention ..il y a un pige  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

En tout cas, c'est pas le Mordor !

 ::dehors:: 

Sinon, voici la BD dont je parlais avec Pirlouit.  Y a des cheveliers.  On peut supposer que les gars n'avaient que des costumes de mousquetaires sous la main et qu'ils ont jug que c'tait suffisamment approchant... Non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Sur la dernire photo,  on voit bien le voilier de Rothen et la barque de lper

 ::dehors:: 


Sinon les photos ont t prises avec un iPhone 4S  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

Photos 2 et 3 me font penser au pays cathare, la photo 1 n'est pas forcment en dsaccord avec a. Les photos 4 et 5 ? bof, le pays cathare n'est pas forcment trs loin de la mer, a peut coller.

Donc une petite recherche avec mon amis Google sur les chateaux du pays et j'en dduit que le chateaux pourrait trs bien tre le Chteau de Peyrepertuse

Et donc, j'en dduit que Rothen est aller nous faire les vendanges en Roussillon ce we  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

> Y a des cheveliers.  On peut supposer que les gars n'avaient que des costumes de mousquetaires sous la main et qu'ils ont jug que c'tait suffisamment approchant... Non ?


Non.   ::sm:: 
 :;):

----------


## lper

> Sur la dernire photo,  on voit bien le voilier de Rothen et la barque de lper


Tu te prpares pour le concours de smileys ?  :;): 
Bon ben sinon le thme tait simplement le cinma, je me suis dguis en moi, dans la peau de lper. ::aie:: 
On a eu en plus la famille Pierrafeu, 3 Blanche Neige, Emma Peel  ::love:: , Zorro, Maya et Willy(de son vrai prnom en plus ::ptdr:: ), Indiana Jones, un chien ::aie:: , Harry Potter, Pocahontas, ... et  plein de figurants.
@Rothen: j'espre que ton chteau est dans un meilleur tat. ::?:

----------


## giragu03

> Photos 2 et 3 me font penser au pays cathare, la photo 1 n'est pas forcment en dsaccord avec a. Les photos 4 et 5 ? bof, le pays cathare n'est pas forcment trs loin de la mer, a peut coller.
> 
> Donc une petite recherche avec mon amis Google sur les chateaux du pays et j'en dduit que le chateaux pourrait trs bien tre le Chteau de Peyrepertuse
> 
> Et donc, j'en dduit que Rothen est aller nous faire les vendanges en Roussillon ce we


Tu veux dire qu'elle a got le rsultat des vendanges prcdentes pendant que les autres vendangeaient  ::aie:: 

Rothen, qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris dans notre conversation "srieuse" ?

 ::zoubi::

----------


## Zirak

> je me suis dguis en moi, dans la peau de lper.



T'tais dguis en Institut Pastoral d'Etudes Religieuses ? Cela doit avoir de la gueule comme costume, on peut voir des photos ?  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> T'tais dguis en Institut Pastoral d'Etudes Religieuses ? Cela doit avoir de la gueule comme costume, on peut voir des photos ?


La premire lettre tant un L en minuscule et non un i en majuscule (qui donne I d'ailleurs et non l), va falloir trouver autre chose que Institut ^^.

Tant qu'on en est  parler de costume, quelqu'un aurait une ide d'o je pourrais trouv un costume de l'effet Doppler ??

EDIT : J'ai oubli de prciser mais ce serait pas mal que cela ne me coute pas un rein ^^.  Jusqu'ici, je n'ai pas trouv.

----------


## rothen

bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi::  




> Sur la dernire photo,  on voit bien le voilier de Rothen  
> 
>  Oh a fait longtemps qu'il est vendu celui -l ... en plus il tait beaucoup plus gros  
> 
> Sinon les photos ont t prises avec un iPhone 4S 
> 
> MDR tout  fait  ..mais on voit  sur les photos ?? du coup il n'y a pas aussi le lieu ??





> Photos 2 et 3 me font penser au pays cathare, 
> 
> Donc une petite recherche avec mon amis Google sur les chateaux du pays et j'en dduit que le chateaux pourrait trs bien tre le Chteau de Peyrepertuse
> 
> Et donc, j'en dduit que Rothen est aller nous faire les vendanges en Roussillon ce we


Non , non , c'est pas  ...mais c'est dingue comme le chteau que tu as mis ressemble au mien  :8O:  ..bon par contre le pige c'est qu'il y a les photos de 2 endroits diffrents ...un tant pas loin de ma cure ...de Margaux  ::mouarf3:: 




> Bon ben sinon le thme tait simplement le cinma, je me suis dguis en moi, dans la peau de lper.
> 
> comment voulais tu qu'on dcouvre  ...il y a de tout dans un thme comme   par contre alors , il tait o ton hotel ?? 
> 
> @Rothen: j'espre que ton chteau est dans un meilleur tat. mais bien sr





> Tu veux dire qu'elle a got le rsultat des vendanges prcdentes pendant que les autres vendangeaient 
> 
>  oui , oui , t'as devin , j'ai fait ma cure annuelle 
> 
> Rothen, qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris dans notre conversation "srieuse" ?
> 
> vos histoires d'anaphore et d'piphore ..un peu pouss pour moi ce genre de chose 
>  :


bon alors vous trouvez o j'tais ? je pensais que celle avec les 2 monts vous mettrez sur la voie  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> La premire lettre tant un L en minuscule et non un i en majuscule (qui donne I d'ailleurs et non l), va falloir trouver autre chose que Institut ^^.


Bah j'avais un doute, du coup maintenant je sais que c'est un L, mais j'ai pas trouv grand chose sur Google avec lper (en dehors des mecs qui font des vidos de jeux vidos) ^^

Par contre je ne vais pas pouvoir trouver autre chose que Institut, d'ailleurs, je ne l'ai pas invent, l'Institut Pastoral d'Etudes Religieuses existe ^^ (c'est  Lyon).

----------


## lper

> bon alors vous trouvez o j'tais ? je pensais que celle avec les 2 monts vous mettrez sur la voie


Quelle horreur dirait Jipt ! :;): 

Sinon on tait au Plazza  Montreux, :8-):  la cure aussi tait gouleyante. ::chin:: 

Je l'ai chapp belle avec cet institut !  ::vomi::

----------


## Jipt

> Quelle horreur dirait Jipt !


Bah nan, trop galant le Jipt, il ne relve pas  :8-): 




> Photos 2 et 3 me font penser au pays cathare, la photo 1 n'est pas forcment en dsaccord avec a. Les photos 4 et 5 ? bof, le pays cathare n'est pas forcment trs loin de la mer, a peut coller.


Nan, je le sentais pas, les chteaux cathares sont plus "rugueux" (si je puis dire), plus bruts, plus carrs et surtout plus en hauteur, sur des pitons inaccessibles.
Et puis, ces petits machins arrondis plants le long du chemin de ronde, jamais vu a par ici (et j'ai emprunt un certain nombre de fois cette A61  :;): )

Par contre, je verrais bien l'Auvergne et son chteau de Murol o l'on retrouve les machins arrondis (dont un est cass, exactement comme sur cette photo,  ::yaisse:: ), et ce long glacis au pied des murailles...

J'ai gagn, rothen ?

----------


## rothen

> Bah nan, trop galant le Jipt, il ne relve pas 
> ah oui , trop bien 
> 
> Par contre, je verrais bien l'Auvergne et son chteau de Murol o l'on retrouve les machins arrondis (dont un est cass, exactement comme sur cette photo, ), et ce long glacis au pied des murailles...
> 
> J'ai gagn, rothen ?


 tout  fait J-P  ::yaisse2::  c'est bien le chteau de Murol   , on a eu un guide trop top , avec un humour terrible  ::D:  ...donc les premires photos c'tait bien en Auvergne  :;):  , j'ai ador , je m'y sentais bien et je m'y suis vraiment ressource  ::yaisse::  ..il y en a de l'Auvergne parmi vous ?? 

Pour Laurent je vais aller voir ton hotel ..mais  doit pas tre au Montreux que je connais ..l il n'y a pas de lac  ::mouarf::  le tien doit tre en Suisse

edit : ah oui , pas mal comme cantine pour un repas d'entreprise  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Auteur

J'ai pens  l'Auvergne en regardant la photo 3 (un ancien volcan ?).

----------


## AdmChiMay

Je dbarque aprs plusieurs jours, et j'ai eu envie de dire "les roches Tuilires et Sanadoire", sans trop y croire car ne correspond pas aux images que j'ai dans la tte. Bon. En tous cas, lot de consolation, c'tait bien l'Auvergne.

----------


## giragu03

> vos histoires d'anaphore et d'piphore ..un peu pouss pour moi ce genre de chose


 la fin de la discussion et d'aprs les lments qu'on a :
une anaphore est une figure de style qui consiste  rpter (en tte de phrase, c'est sr ; ou peut-tre en fin de phrase, a dpend des sources) un mot ou groupe de mots. Une anaphore clbre et rcente, c'tait le "Moi prsident" de Franois Hollandeune piphore (si le terme existe car il n'est pas prsent dans plusieurs dictionnaires, dont celui de l'Acadmie Franaise) est une figure de style qui consiste  rpter un mot ou groupe de mots en fin de phrase. Un exemple d'piphore est  le discours de Cancun  de Franois Mitterrand



> Salut aux humilis, aux migrs, aux exils sur leur propre terre qui veulent *vivre et vivre libres*.
> Salut  celles et  ceux qu'on baillonne, qu'on perscute ou qu'on torture, qui veulent *vivre et vivre libres*.
> Salut aux squestrs, aux disparus et aux assassins qui voulaient seulement *vivre et vivre libres*.
> Salut aux prtres brutaliss, aux syndicalistes emprisonns, aux chmeurs qui vendent leur sang pour survivre, aux indiens pourchasss dans leur fort, aux travailleurs sans droit, aux paysans sans terre, aux rsistants sans arme qui veulent *vivre et vivre libres*.



Donc pour faire simple, une anaphore ou une piphore, c'est juste la rptition volontaire d'un mot ou groupe de mots  un endroit prcis dans la phrase (soit le dbut, soit la fin) dans le but d'insister sur ce mot ou groupe de mots. On est certains que si cette rptition est en dbut de phrase (ou de proposition ou de groupe de mots) c'est une anaphore. Par contre si la rptition est en fin de phrase (de proposition ou groupe de mots), on ne sait pas : selon certaines sources, cela s'appelle une piphore (mais ce mot n'est pas reconnu officiellement par l'Acadmie Franaise) ; selon d'autres sources cela s'appelle galement une anaphore (voire une anaphore terminale pour la distinguer de l'anaphore).
Comme personne n'est motiv pour crire  l'Acadmie (http://www.academie-francaise.fr/ser...u-dictionnaire) pour avoir la rponse, on en est rest l.

----------


## Nhaps

Une anaphore en musique, c'est tellement mieux =)

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  Juste le temps de passer en coup de vent ..donc je lirai mieux cet AM pour l'anaphore ...euh oui , faut du temps pour que mes 2 neurones de blonde se connecte  ::mouarf:: 




> J'ai pens  l'Auvergne en regardant la photo 3 (un ancien volcan ?).





> Je dbarque aprs plusieurs jours, et j'ai eu envie de dire "les roches Tuilires et Sanadoire", sans trop y croire car ne correspond pas aux images que j'ai dans la tte. Bon. En tous cas, lot de consolation, c'tait bien l'Auvergne.


euh je viens d'aller voir sur Google ..pour moi c'est bien les mmes non ??  ::calim2::  ca rpondrait en mme temps  la question d'Auteur , car  je savais pas  ::mouarf:: 

sinon qui pourrait me dire le nom de cet arbre et ce qu'il produit ?  il parait qu'on n'en trouve qu'au bassin d'Arcachon , c'est vrai ?? 

sinon , je suis aussi alle l 



plus facile  reconnaitre non ? 

par contre j'ai appris plein de choses ..qui peut dire ...sans aller sur internet  ::mouarf::  ce qu'ils ont fabriqu ??

----------


## Nhaps

> par contre j'ai appris plein de choses ..qui peut dire ...sans aller sur internet  ce qu'ils ont fabriqu ??


Des pneus ? ^^

----------


## Lung

> Envoy par rothen
> 
> 
> par contre j'ai appris plein de choses ..qui peut dire ...sans aller sur internet  ce qu'ils ont fabriqu ??  
> 
> 
> Des pneus ? ^^


Un guide ?
 ::salive::

----------


## illight

Pour l'arbre, c'est un cotonnier je crois, enfin un faux  ::mrgreen:: 

Je crois que l'autre nom c'est le baccharis (si mes souvenirs sont bons)  ::D: 
Mes parents en avait dans le jardin, mais on l'a vite enlev car a prend beaucoup de place  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre, est-ce que c'est sur le Bassin, je ne saurai te dire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Un guide ?


Des cartes ? (a fait moins saliver, tout de suite...)

----------


## rothen

C y est ...merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  j'ai enfin compris l'anaphore et l'piphore ..euh enfin je crois  ::roll::  ...

dans ton exemple Jonathan a serait pas SALUT A TOI ??? ::mouarf:: 




> Pour l'arbre, c'est un cotonnier je crois, enfin un faux 
> 
> Je crois que l'autre nom c'est le baccharis


Ah super ,merci Olivier  ::zoubi::  on m'avait bien parl d'un cotonnier , mais pas donn de nom ..

je suis bien sr alle vrifier sur Google  :;):  et c'est bien  ..en plus c'est une plante trs intressante que je ne connaissais pas du tout 

euh je sais plus comment on fait pour mettre un texte ...alors je le mets comme   ::calim2:: 

Le baccharis est une plante detox

La baccharis est efficace contre les troubles hpatiques ( constipation, bouche amre, mauvaise haleine), elle est galement purificatrice, nettoyante des toxines du corps et de lappareil urinaire.

Effets de la baccharis : drainage, purifiant, hyginique, tonique, stomachique, antirhumatismale, vermifuge.

La baccharis est un drainant doux.

aprs ma cure Margaux je pense que c'est tout  fait indiqu  ::wow:: 

sinon , pour Michelin ..pneus ..guides ...cartes ..ouais c'est bon , mais un peu lger  ::mouarf::  allez , faites un effort  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> C y est ...merci Guillaume  j'ai enfin compris l'anaphore et l'piphore ..euh enfin je crois  ...
> 
> dans ton exemple Jonathan a serait pas SALUT A TOI ???


Voil, c'est exactement a.
Sauras-tu trouver l'anaphore dans cette chanson :



(tu remarqueras que j'ai fait simple pour ne pas faire surchauffer la connexion entre tes deux neurones  :;): )

----------


## rothen

Euh Guillaume ..l je vois vraiment pas  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::  ..par contre c'est une de mes chansons prfre de Sardou ..je sais pas trop pourquoi ...peut-tre parce qu' l'poque je ne voulais que des voitures rouges  ::yaisse:: 

sinon pour Michelin je vous ferai un expos dbut semaine prochaine , car c'est vraiment phnomnal tout ce qu'ils ont fait ...

l c'est le WE ...suis presque dj partie  ::fou::  

alors je souhaite  tous 

UN SUPER WE 

et revenez en pleine forme lundi ...avec des anecdotes de votre WE , ca serait sympa  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Euh Guillaume ..l je vois vraiment pas  ..par contre c'est une de mes chansons prfre de Sardou ..je sais pas trop pourquoi ...peut-tre parce qu' l'poque je ne voulais que des voitures rouges


Comme la Fiat 127  ::aie:: 
Perso de Sardou (mme si j'aime bien "Rouge"), je prfre des chansons comme "La vieille" (ce genre de descriptions hyper-justes, j'adore) et "Le cur" ou en plus lger "Zombi Dupont" (lger en apparence, mais mine de rien a peut porter  rflchir au bien-fond d'imposer la "civilisation"  ceux qui n'en veulent pas) ou "Bonsoir Clara".



















> sinon pour Michelin je vous ferai un expos dbut semaine prochaine , car c'est vraiment phnomnal tout ce qu'ils ont fait ...


Cet expos ? J'attends avec impatience... _Nunc est bibendum_ comme il tait crit sur les premires affiches de la firme (c'est une perspective qui devrait te plaire, a...). C'est d'ailleurs cette citation qui a donn son nom  la mascotte de Michelin.



> l c'est le WE ...suis presque dj partie


Tu n'es toujours pas revenue ?



> alors je souhaite  tous 
> 
> UN SUPER WE 
> 
> et revenez en pleine forme lundi ...avec des anecdotes de votre WE , ca serait sympa


Pas tellement d'anecdotes pour ce week-end : j'avais deux choses de prvues samedi, les deux se sont annules entre vendredi soir et samedi. Donc comme a j'ai pu tondre chez moi et pas mal nettoyer l'extrieur (mais ce n'est pas folichon  raconter...).

----------


## illight

> Pas tellement d'anecdotes pour ce week-end : j'avais deux choses de prvues samedi, les deux se sont annules entre vendredi soir et samedi. Donc comme a j'ai pu tondre chez moi et pas mal nettoyer l'extrieur (mais ce n'est pas folichon  raconter...).


a dpend de la taille du jardin  ::mouarf:: 

De mon ct rien de bien beau non plus, j'tais  Musica vendredi soir avec un pote qui jouait la bas (musique contemporaine), samedi on a vaqu dans les rues de Strasbourg, et dimanche on est all aux champipi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> a dpend de la taille du jardin


2000 m... J'ai rempli 9,5 bacs d'herbe de mon tracteur. J'ai taill un petit peu les branches des arbres fruitiers qui repoussaient du bas. J'ai tendu l'herbe autour des troncs pour faire un bon paillage. Aujourd'hui, pendant ma pause djeuner, j'ai taill mes framboisiers (enfin au moins un premier jet, je pense qu'il va y avoir encore d'autres branches qui vont jaunir et donc qu'il faudra couper...).

Il n'y a pas, je sens que je vends du rve  ::D:  (par contre, quand c'est le moment des cueillettes, c'est cool...).

Edit : Au fait, Illight, tes champipis c'taient ceux que Rothen cueillait l'anne passe : post7493301  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Mais on fait tous la mme chose !  Perso, c'est 600m et un prunier.  Enfin, c'tait le w-e dernier car ce w-e, je courais en armure de cuire dans les bois avec une hallebarde en mousse+latex XD

----------


## rothen

Euh moi je viens de rentrer de mon WE ..oui dj  ::D: ..  enfin juste  temps pour aller au restau avec un pote  :;):  ...je ne sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment ...mais je ne tiens pas en place  ::calim2:: 

bon pour vos occupations WE ..certaines trop bien  ::mouarf::  je viens commenter demain ...PS Kropernic , je veux voir la photo ...si , si , ca doit valoir le dtour  ::mouarf3:: 

et si tout va bien avec l'expos Michelin  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Euh moi je viens de rentrer de mon WE ..oui dj ..


tu reviens de week-end le mardi, toi ? *La dernire fois* tu nous as dis "je reviens cet aprs midi" et tu es revenue 3 jours plus tard  ::aie:: 
Il faudra que tu nous dises sur quel fuseau horaire tu es ou alors a se confirme tu es de Vnus  ::D: 


A quoi a ressemble une vnusienne ?  ::koi::

----------


## Issam

lol, c'est de loin le thread le plus bizard que j'ai pu crois .

on commence avec une  bonne femme qui apparemment vient de perdre son mari, et qui est l pour vendre son matriel informatique,
et on termine sur la dernire page avec les jardins et les vacances .
entre les deux il y'a 409 pages !!!  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> tu reviens de week-end le mardi, toi ? *La dernire fois* tu nous as dis "je reviens cet aprs midi" et tu es revenue 3 jours plus tard 
> Il faudra que tu nous dises sur quel fuseau horaire tu es ou alors a se confirme tu es de Vnus 
> 
> 
> A quoi a ressemble une vnusienne ?


Auteur, a ressemble  a :

ou  a :






> lol, c'est de loin le thread le plus bizard que j'ai pu crois .
> 
> on commence avec une  bonne femme qui apparemment vient de perdre son mari, et qui est l pour vendre son matriel informatique,
> et on termine sur la dernire page avec les jardins et les vacances .
> entre les deux il y'a 409 pages !!!


409 pages o a parle de tricot, de maroufle, de chanson, actualit, orthographe, posie, bb, chat... 409 pages o il y a des blagues, des charades, des articles de journal, des chansons...

----------


## illight

> Edit : Au fait, Illight, tes champipis c'taient ceux que Rothen cueillait l'anne passe : post7493301


Non, non je te rassure.
Aprs, en soi, je m'en fous, je mange pas de champignons. Mais  priori, ceux qui les ont mang ne sont pas malades, donc c'est que c'tait des bons  ::mrgreen:: 





> on commence avec une bonne femme qui apparemment vient de perdre son mari, et qui est l pour vendre son matriel informatique,
> et on termine sur la dernire page avec les jardins et les vacances .
> entre les deux il y'a 409 pages !!!


je pense qu'il faut que tu lises quelques pages, parce que tu as oubli plein de choses  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> lol, c'est de loin le thread le plus bizard que j'ai pu crois .


je te l'accorde. Mais ton orthographe du mot "bizarre" est tout aussi trange....  ::mrgreen:: 




> on commence avec une  bonne femme ....


l'expression "bonne femme" me gne un peu quand mme.




> Auteur, a ressemble  a :


Je prfre le second modle dans le coquillage avec les bras  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Oh c'est dingue ! il y a encore une fois trop de choses  rpondre  ::calim2:: 

en plus distraite par Sardou  ::mouarf:: 

et voil , c'est l'heure d'aller manger  :;): 

je vais essayer de revenir dbut AM pour rpondre  un max ..entre autre  Issam   ..au fait , le terme " bonne femme " c'est bien un compliment non ??  ::wow:: 

PS :Merci Auteur  ::zoubi::  je viens de lire ton message ...contente que tu n'aimes pas non plus le terme "bonne femme "..et en plus ,pour les photos de Guillaume je voulais mettre le mme commentaire   :;):

----------


## Auteur

> et voil , c'est l'heure d'aller manger


juste pour info : nous sommes le mercredi 8 octobre 2014 et il est un peu plus de 12h54 (calendrier terrestre, heure de Paris). Je le prcise dans le cas o tu reviendrais demain aprs midi pour nous annoncer que tu as fini ton repas.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Kropernic

Et voici la photo exige par rothen

Dsol si la rsolution est moisie mais j'ai du dit la photo sur le smartphone pour couper les autres personnes qui taient prsentent dessus.

----------


## Auteur

> 409 pages o a parle de tricot, de maroufle, de chanson, actualit, orthographe, posie, bb, chat... 409 pages o il y a des blagues, des charades, des articles de journal, des chansons...


On dirait la publicit pour un magazine fminin  ::aie:: 




> Rothen-mag le nouveau magazine fminin o l'on parle de tout ! Rothen-mag, plus de 400 pages pour 5 seulement ! En vente chez votre marchand de journaux.


 ::ptdr:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> On dirait la publicit pour un magazine fminin


Il manque un peu de pages people (on en a peut-tre parl ici ou l, mais pas de manire significative pour un magazine "fminin") et surtout les tests de personnalit et l'horoscope...

Edit : En ce qui concerne les "photos" de Vnusiennes, j'ai juste pris probablement les deux uvres les plus connues sur Vnus : la Vnus de Milo d'une part et la naissance de Vnus de Botticelli d'autre part  ::):

----------


## Auteur

> Edit : En ce qui concerne les "photos" de Vnusiennes, j'ai juste pris probablement les deux uvres les plus connues sur Vnus : la Vnus de Milo d'une part et la naissance de Vnus de Botticelli d'autre part


J'avais reconnu au moins la Vnus de Milo. Pour le second, je connaissais la peinture sans connatre l'artiste.

----------


## Zirak

Peinture dont a d pas mal s'inspirer Terry Gilliam quand il a ralis _Les Aventures du baron de Mnchhausen_ car l'apparition de Vnus (Uma Thurman dans le film) y est trs ressemblante  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Kropernic est le premier  mettre sa photo sur le thread il me semble. GG  toi  ::): 

Tu vas donn des ides  Rothen !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

> J'avais reconnu au moins la Vnus de Milo. Pour le second, je connaissais la peinture sans connatre l'artiste.


La naissance de vnus est dans un muse de Florence (je l'y ai vu).
(je ne me souviens plus du nom du muse, mais c'est celui prs de la piazza della signoria)

----------


## rothen

> juste pour info : nous sommes le mercredi 8 octobre 2014 et il est un peu plus de 12h54 (calendrier terrestre, heure de Paris). Je le prcise dans le cas o tu reviendrais demain aprs midi pour nous annoncer que tu as fini ton repas.


Euh c'est vraiment dingue ...je dois pas avoir la mme notion du temps que tout le monde ..j'ai comme l'impression que l'AM est dj bien entame  ::wow:: 

alors dans mes questions : Olivier tu habites dans le coin de Strasbourg ?? tu as trouv quoi comme champignons ?  ::roll::  moi dans les Vosges quasi rien ..mme pas les hallucinognes cette anne ..quelle tristesse  ::mouarf::  

Pour Guillaume , je vois que tu as toujours des occupations ludiques le WE ...tondre la pelouse   ::mouarf::  ..tu devrais sortir un peu  :;): 

Merci Kropernic pour la photo ..effectivement tu es le premier , c'est sympa  :;):  ..tu t'tais dguis pour un spectacle particulier ou juste comme  ??  ::roll::  




> Il manque un peu de pages people  et surtout les tests de personnalit et l'horoscope...


C'est vrai Auteur , t'as raison ,RothenMag a sonne bien   :;): 

bon c'est vrai que ce post manque un peu de page people ..mais il me semble que j'avais fait des test de personnalits non ? les traits de caractres par rapport aux prnoms ...si je me souviens bien j'avais fait les Guillaume ..a te dit rien ? 

Bon pour Michelin , je sais pas si j'arriverais  le faire un jour  ::mouarf::  ..l c'est l'heure de l'apro  ::yaisse:: 

PS : pour Auteur ..tu vas tre ravi  ::mouarf::  ..c'est bien  celle dans le coquillage que je ressemble le plus ...ben si ,j'ai presque les mme  cheveux  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Kropernic

> Merci Kropernic pour la photo ..effectivement tu es le premier , c'est sympa  ..tu t'tais dguis pour un spectacle particulier ou juste comme  ??


Ce n'tait pas pour un spectacle mais ce n'tait pas juste comme a non plus.  Nous tions toute une bande de grands enfants pour participer  ce que, dans le milieu, on appelle un GN (Grandeur Nature).  Abrviation couramment utilise pour dsigner un "jeu de rle en grandeur nature".  Si tu ne connais pas, pour rsum, c'est un peu comme une grand pice de thtre o les acteurs sont les joueurs du jeu et le metteur en scne est le "matre du jeu".  Seul lui (mais il s'agit souvent d'une organisation de plusieurs persones) connait le fin mot de l'histoire et l'objectif que les joueurs doivent atteindre.

Dans ce jeu, qui se droule dans un univers med-fan (mdival-fantastique (comme le seigneur des anneaux)), des amis et moi incarnions une troupe de mercenaires.  D'o l'armure en cuire.  

Et j'avais mme un martinet tress  la main pour les sances de tortures  ::sm:: .

Pour en savoir, tu peux chercher "larp" dans google.  Et plus spcifiquement sur ce GN-ci, aller voir sur www.xhodus.be.

----------


## giragu03

> Euh c'est vraiment dingue ...je dois pas avoir la mme notion du temps que tout le monde ..j'ai comme l'impression que l'AM est dj bien entame


En mme temps, vu la dure de la journe vnusienne, je comprends...  ::aie:: 





> alors dans mes questions : Olivier tu habites dans le coin de Strasbourg ?? tu as trouv quoi comme champignons ?  moi dans les Vosges quasi rien ..mme pas les hallucinognes cette anne ..quelle tristesse  
> 
> Pour Guillaume , je vois que tu as toujours des occupations ludiques le WE ...tondre la pelouse   ..tu devrais sortir un peu


Alors en fait, si j'ai tondu samedi, c'est que vendredi, j'ai pass le dbut de soire dans le bar d'une amie (sinon j'aurais tondu en rentrant du boulot) en attendant que ses clients arrivent et c'est parce que tout ce que j'avais prvu samedi s'est annul  la dernire minute (j'avais une prparation baptme le samedi aprs-midi qui s'est annule le samedi matin et un ami qui devait venir manger chez moi le samedi soir qui a d dcommander vendredi soir...), sinon je serais all tondre chez ma maman (parce que chez moi, a ne me suffit pas  ::D: ). Donc je sors un petit peu quand mme. Et il y a des moments o tu dois bien faire ce qu'il y a  faire dans ta maison (et comme la semaine je bosse et plutt loin de chez moi, souvent les tches du genre ne peuvent se faire que le samedi, vu que le dimanche matin je suis dj bien pris et que le dimanche aprs-midi tu n'as pas le droit de faire de bruit).



> Merci Kropernic pour la photo ..effectivement tu es le premier , c'est sympa  ..tu t'tais dguis pour un spectacle particulier ou juste comme  ??


Rothen, je ne l'avais pas mise sur le sujet, mais sauf erreur tu avais vu ma photo (certes lgrement retouche, mais c'tait bien moi sur la photo) sur Belgodisc et sur Facebook.




> C'est vrai Auteur , t'as raison ,RothenMag a sonne bien  
> 
> bon c'est vrai que ce post manque un peu de page people ..mais il me semble que j'avais fait des test de personnalits non ? les traits de caractres par rapport aux prnoms ...si je me souviens bien j'avais fait les Guillaume ..a te dit rien ?


Je pensais plus  des tests du genre :
http://test.psychologies.com/etes-vo...-ou-introverti
Le genre de trucs o le bilan est "vous avez un maximum de  alors ..." et qui 9 fois sur 10 ne correspond pas  ce que tu penses tre. D'aprs ce test, il paratrait que je suis plutt extraverti  ::ptdr:: 

Je me souviens bien du passage sur les prnoms ( partir du livre "Un prnom pour la vie", que ma maman a aussi  :;):  )



> Bon pour Michelin , je sais pas si j'arriverais  le faire un jour  ..l c'est l'heure de l'apro


 20h20  ::roll::  En mme temps, c'est toujours l'heure pour l'apro  :;):  Nunc est bibendum !



> PS : pour Auteur ..tu vas tre ravi  ..c'est bien  celle dans le coquillage que je ressemble le plus ...ben si ,j'ai presque les mme  cheveux


Oui, mais c'est une fausse d'aprs les Blaireaux  ::mouarf::  (au passage j'adore cette chanson...)


Sur ce, bonne journe.  ::zoubi::

----------


## illight

> alors dans mes questions : Olivier tu habites dans le coin de Strasbourg ?? tu as trouv quoi comme champignons ?  moi dans les Vosges quasi rien ..mme pas les hallucinognes cette anne ..quelle tristesse


Oui, j'habite  Schiltigheim exactement  ::mrgreen::  une ville limitrophe de Strasbourg  ::D: 
Par contre, on est all en Allemagne pour les champignons, mes beaux parents connaissent un coin o il y a en a plein. par contre, je pourrais pas te dire le nom du patelin, car..ben il est allemand  ::mouarf::  (je crois que c'est pas loin de genGenBach, un truc dans le genre  ::mrgreen:: ), c'est  environ 3/4 d'heure de Strasbourg  :;): 

Ils ont surtout ceuilli des pieds de mouton et des chanterelles ( moins que a ne soit des girolles, je confond toujours les 2  ::mrgreen:: )  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> je pourrais pas te dire le nom du patelin, car..ben il est allemand


dit le gars qui habite... Schiltigheim  ::roll::

----------


## Kropernic

> Ils ont surtout ceuilli des pieds de mouton


C'est dgueulasse !! Vous avez fait quoi du reste des moutons ? 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Zirak

> dit le gars qui habite... Schiltigheim


J'ai ri  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> dit le gars qui habite... Schiltigheim


Bah quoi ? il y a pire  ::weird::   ::mrgreen:: 




> C'est dgueulasse !! Vous avez fait quoi du reste des moutons ?


Bah du Mchou pourquoi  ::weird::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

Alors a va.  J'ai horreur du gaspillage ^^

----------


## illight

a tombe bien : c'est aujourd'hui la journe de la lutte contre le gaspillage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> a tombe bien : c'est aujourd'hui la journe de la lutte contre le gaspillage


Pour tout utiliser, j'espre que tu as aussi fait des pelotes de laine pour lper (c'est le moment de se tricoter tout le ncessaire pour cet hiver).

----------


## Kropernic

Et on peut aussi faire aiguilles  tricoter qui vont avec les laines  partir des os  ::aie:: .

----------


## rothen

J'aime bien le ct cool et amusant que prend de plus en plus la discussion  :;):  au moins  amne un peu de gait dans la journe ..tiens au fait Yves avant tu mettais des histoires drles , t'as plus envie ? c'tait sympa  ::mouarf1:: 




> on appelle un GN (Grandeur Nature).  Abrviation couramment utilise pour dsigner un "jeu de rle en grandeur nature". 
> Pour en savoir, tu peux chercher "larp" dans google.  Et plus spcifiquement sur ce GN-ci, aller voir sur www.xhodus.be.


J'ai entendu parler des JdR et plusieurs de mes amis en ont dj fait ..moi jamais , mais  lire ton lien  donne envie  ::yaisse::  il y en a d'autres qui en font parmi vous ?? 




> Rothen, je ne l'avais pas mise sur le sujet, mais sauf erreur tu avais vu ma photo  , sur Belgodisc et sur Facebook.
> 
> Oui , oui Guillaume je me souviens bien avoir vu ta photo ...j'en ai d'ailleurs vues de  plusieurs d'entre vous ...volontairement ou non   ..mais jamais sur ce post ..ou alors je m'en souviens pas 
> Je me souviens bien du passage sur les prnoms


Oui, pour moi , le prnom est trs important pour dfinir une personne ...comme le signe ou le physique aussi ..c'est pour  que j'aime bien quand vous mettez votre prnom , ca me donne une indication sur votre caractre  ::mouarf3:: 
certains parmi vous font ce genre d'tudes prnom , morphologies ou astrales  ::roll::  




> Oui, j'habite  Schiltigheim exactement


Je connais , j'y ai des amis  :;): 

Bon , alors , il va tricoter quoi Laurent pour cet hiver ?? ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai entendu parler des JdR et plusieurs de mes amis en ont dj fait ..moi jamais , mais  lire ton lien  donne envie  il y en a d'autres qui en font parmi vous ??


JDR oui, en grandeur nature non (j'ai p de costume, juste les armes, mais pas en plastique, et si je vais leur mettre des coups de vraie pe, ils vont rler  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## giragu03

> J'aime bien le ct cool et amusant que prend de plus en plus la discussion  au moins  amne un peu de gait dans la journe ..tiens au fait Yves avant tu mettais des histoires drles , t'as plus envie ? c'tait sympa


J'ai l'impression que a fait un moment que cette discussion est cool et amusante (enfin de mon point de vue...)





> J'ai entendu parler des JdR et plusieurs de mes amis en ont dj fait ..moi jamais , mais  lire ton lien  donne envie  il y en a d'autres qui en font parmi vous ?? 
> 
> 
> Oui, pour moi , le prnom est trs important pour dfinir une personne ...comme le signe ou le physique aussi ..c'est pour  que j'aime bien quand vous mettez votre prnom , ca me donne une indication sur votre caractre 
> certains parmi vous font ce genre d'tudes prnom , morphologies ou astrales


Pas spcialement, mais parfois je feuilletais le bouquin "Un prnom pour la vie" sur des prnoms de personnes que je connaissais pour voir si a correspondait... J'ai une de mes tantes qui est trs branche astrologie donc a m'est arriv aussi de lui faire faire mes rvolutions solaires (pour voir ce qui arrive ou pas...) et a permettait de lui rexpliquer le fonctionnement de son logiciel d'astro (vu que comme tout informaticien qui se respecte, je dois savoir faire fonctionner tous les logiciels existants... mes confrres doivent connatre a aussi).




> Je connais , j'y ai des amis


Y a-t-il des endroits o tu n'as pas d'amis ?



> Bon , alors , il va tricoter quoi Laurent pour cet hiver ??


Surtout que Illight lui a fait un stock de laine (rcupre des moutons dont il a cueilli les pieds  ::aie:: )

----------


## lper

> Bon , alors , il va tricoter quoi Laurent pour cet hiver ??


Un peu d'humour a fait du bien  ::mouarf:: , surtout aprs ce crash qu'on a depuis ce matin, une galre je vais tricoter ::aie:: , y a des jours... ::calim2::

----------


## Hizin

Jeu de rle sur tables et grandeur nature de mon ct.
J'ai eu un gros temps d'arrt, et je m'y remet petit  petit. Malheureusement, j'ai pas vraiment la place chez moi pour bosser sur les costumes :/

----------


## rothen

Pour les JdR visiblement le costume est trs important ...du coup pas tout le monde peut le faire car ca reprsente un sacr budget si j'ai bien compris  ::roll:: 

il doit quand mme y avoir des sujets qui demandent moins de moyens non ? ou alors c'est plus facile de se dguiser pour les filles  ::mouarf:: 

sinon Guillaume , en y rflchissant ... c'est vrai j'ai  peu prs des amis partout  ..a doit tre parce que je suis timide et peu bavarde  ::mouarf3::  ..


Comme on est vendredi soir 

BON WE  tous  ::zoubi::

----------


## Hizin

Pour le JDR en lui-mme, non, nul besoin de costume  :;): 
Jouer avec des ds, des livres et des feuilles autour d'une table avec des amis n'a pas besoin de costume.

Par contre, pour tout ce qui est Grandeur Nature, o l'a on est cens rellement incarner son personnage et faire mumuse dans les bois (exemple) pendant 2-3 jours, il est obligatoire d'avoir un costume correspondant au style.

----------


## giragu03

> sinon Guillaume , en y rflchissant ... c'est vrai j'ai  peu prs des amis partout  ..a doit tre parce que je suis timide et peu bavarde  ..


Et le pire, c'est que quand tu es invite  un endroit, tu arrives  te taper l'incruste  un autre endroit pour une autre fte et connatre des gens  cette autre fte  ::ptdr::  (je ne vais pas faire de recherche dans le sujet, mais tu nous l'as racont...)




> Comme on est vendredi soir 
> 
> BON WE  tous


Bon week-end  toi aussi et  mercredi ou jeudi (enfin bref quand ton week-end sera fini)  ::aie:: 

Pour info, vu le temps qu'on nous annonce, je ne devrais pas tondre ce week-end  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  
ca va vous tonner mais je suis dj rentre de mon WE 
Bon faut dire que le prochain va bientt commencer ..et tre long ..enfin pour moi  ::wow:: 

merci Hizin pour ton explication  ::zoubi::  ..j'ai surtout appris qu'on pouvait aussi y jouer autour d'une table .. je ne connaissais pas du tout  :;): 




> Et le pire, c'est que quand tu es invite  un endroit, tu arrives  te taper l'incruste  un autre endroit pour une autre fte et connatre des gens  cette autre fte


MDR oui ,  c'est rest dans les annales de mes cops avec qui a s'est pass  ::ptdr::  ....du coup ils  guettent mon arrive quand je suis invite chez eux  ::mouarf2:: 

bon l j'ai besoin de vous , j'ai un pb d'ordi ..j'ai 2 parties sur le disque dur de mon usine  gaz ( enfin l'ex ordi de mon mari ) ..et l il me marque " espace disque insuffisant " sur un des 2 ..j'arrive dessus , je clique sur nettoyage du disque ...et  part m'ouvrir la corbeille qui est vide , il n'y a rien qui se passe  ::cry::  ..si je fais la mme chose sur l'autre , l ca dmarre...Est-ce que c'est parce que j'ai plus assez de place sur le disque pour que ca fonctionne ? qu'Est-ce que je peux faire ? J'ai aussi un programme en fond d'ordi avec TouchPortal ..Est-ce que je peux dsactiver cette fonction sans altrer le fonctionnement de l'ordi ?? J'espre que quelqu'un pourra me trouver une solution ..j'ai peur de bientt ne plus avoir d'ordi  ::calim2:: 

sinon j'ai lu cette info que j'ai bien aime 
"en Alsace des abeilles ont fait du miel bleu , vert et brun " Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi ??

----------


## Kropernic

Je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider pour ton problme d'ordi (suis programmeur, pas technicien  ::aie:: ) mais le truc des abeilles, c'est intressant.

Esprons quand mme que la ruche va pouvoir passer le cap de l'hiver malgr tout !  Ce serait dramatique sinon.

Sinon, a montre quand mme que c'est dans la nature de tout tre vivant de cder  la facilit.  Ca me rassure un peu sur mon cas ^^.

----------


## giragu03

> sinon j'ai lu cette info que j'ai bien aime 
> "en Alsace des abeilles ont fait du miel bleu , vert et brun " Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi ??


Parce que les abeilles avaient mang des M&M's...

----------


## Kropernic

> Parce que les abeilles avaient mang des M&M's...


Ca vallait la peine que je laisse du suspens ^^

Sinon moi ce w-e, j'ai fait une nerf battle.  Encore un truc  faire dcouvrir  rothen je pense ^^.

----------


## illight

> Coucou les tous  
> ca va vous tonner mais je suis dj rentre de mon WE


Dj  :8O:  Comme dirait Auteur : tu es revenue sur terre a y est ? 
Bon faut dire que le prochain va bientt commencer ..et tre long ..enfin pour moi  ::wow:: 




> bon l j'ai besoin de vous , j'ai un pb d'ordi ..j'ai 2 parties sur le disque dur de mon usine  gaz ( enfin l'ex ordi de mon mari ) ..et l il me marque " espace disque insuffisant " sur un des 2 ..j'arrive dessus , je clique sur nettoyage du disque ...et  part m'ouvrir la corbeille qui est vide , il n'y a rien qui se passe  ..si je fais la mme chose sur l'autre , l ca dmarre...Est-ce que c'est parce que j'ai plus assez de place sur le disque pour que ca fonctionne ? qu'Est-ce que je peux faire ?


Le message est pourtant explicite : tu n'as plus de place sur ton disque  ::mrgreen::  Si j'ai bien compris tu as 2 partitions. Par contre, ce que tu dis aprs m'intrigue  ::weird::  a te met ce message au dmarrage du PC ? tu arrives  le dmarrer quand mme ?
Le nettoyage de disque par contre ne suffit pas  "faire de la place". Il faut supprimer des choses sur la partition pleine : Si c'est sur le disque C:, dsinstaller des applis (car si c'est bien fait,s ur le disque C tu n'as que les applications) proprement.
Sic 'est sur le disque D:, normalement,c 'est l que tu mets gnralement des donnes (photos, doc, etc..) donc il faut faire le mnage  ::mrgreen::  Mais au vu de ce que tu dis, j'ai l'impression que c'est le disque C qui est plein...




> J'ai aussi un programme en fond d'ordi avec TouchPortal ..Est-ce que je peux dsactiver cette fonction sans altrer le fonctionnement de l'ordi ?? J'espre que quelqu'un pourra me trouver une solution ..j'ai peur de bientt ne plus avoir d'ordi


Si mes souvenirs sont bons, TouchPortal est juste une application pour pouvoir utiliser ton ordinateur en tactile.




> "en Alsace des abeilles ont fait du miel bleu , vert et brun " Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi ??


a dpend c'est les mmes abeilles ?  ::mrgreen::  Par ce que si c'est pas le cas, il y en a qui a fait une overdose de Canard WC, l'autre d'pinard, et la dernire a bu la tasse dans la Garonne  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ca vallait la peine que je laisse du suspens ^^
> 
> Sinon moi ce w-e, j'ai fait une nerf battle.  Encore un truc  faire dcouvrir  rothen je pense ^^.


Tu remarqueras que je l'ai bien prsent comme si c'tait une btise (et comme je ne dis pas forcment beaucoup de choses srieuses sur ce sujet malgr le fait que j'ai crit quasiment 10% des messages, a aurait trs bien pu tre pris pour une btise)

Rothen, c'est bizarre, tu es revenue de week-end et on n'est que lundi  ::koi:: 

Pas grand-chose  ajouter par rapport  ce qu'a dit Illight pour ton ordi (et TouchPortal, je ne connais pas...).

----------


## Zirak

> Rothen, c'est bizarre, tu es revenue de week-end et on n'est que lundi


C'est surtout cette partie l la pire :




> *Bon faut dire que le prochain va bientt commencer* ..et tre long ..enfin pour moi


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> C'est surtout cette partie l la pire :


Non, a c'est normal  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Oui , c'est dingue  ces abeilles qui prfres butiner des Met M au lieu des fleurs ..tout fout le camp  ::fou::  




> Le message est pourtant explicite : tu n'as plus de place sur ton disque  Si j'ai bien compris tu as 2 partitions. Par contre, ce que tu dis aprs m'intrigue  a te met ce message au dmarrage du PC ? tu arrives  le dmarrer quand mme ?
> 
> c'est pas au dmarrage , le message vient plusieurs fois pendant que je fais un tche quelconque sur l'ordi 
> Le nettoyage de disque par contre ne suffit pas  "faire de la place". Il faut supprimer des choses sur la partition pleine : Si c'est sur le disque C:, dsinstaller des applis (car si c'est bien fait,s ur le disque C tu n'as que les applications) proprement.
> Sic 'est sur le disque D:, normalement,c 'est l que tu mets gnralement des donnes (photos, doc, etc..) donc il faut faire le mnage  Mais au vu de ce que tu dis, j'ai l'impression que c'est le disque C qui est plein...
> non , c'est sur le disque D ..par contre comme j'ai rcupr l'ordi pro de mon mari c'est un vrai sac de nuds , il y a de tout partout car pour le faire comme il faut il faudrait tout enlever et reprendre  zro ...mais comme j'ai peur de perdre des donnes ..je le fais pas  ...bon c'est vrai j'ai peut-tre aussi besoin de faire un grand tri dans mes photos  ..Est-ce que les photos que je mets sur Picassa peuvent prendre trop de place ? j'arrive pas  voir sur quel disque c'est 
> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, TouchPortal est juste une application pour pouvoir utiliser ton ordinateur en tactile.


donc je peux supprimer ce truc l ? je m'en sers pas ...en plus chaque fois que quelqu'un veut me montrer quelque chose sur l'ordi  part en life ..idem si je veux chasser une mouche  ::mouarf3::  ...alors je peux l'enlever sans danger pour le reste ?? 




> C'est surtout cette partie l la pire :


 euh oui , l je vous prpare ..mon prochain WE ..va tre ..plus long que d'habitude  ::yaisse::

----------


## Auteur

> euh oui , l je vous prpare ..mon prochain WE ..va tre ..plus long que d'habitude


ah ? Il va durer combien de semaines terriennes ?

----------


## lper

> ah ? Il va durer combien de semaines terriennes ?


Too late, l'oiseau s'est envol !  :;):

----------


## illight

Tu peux dsinstaller TouchPortal sans problme, c'est juste que tu ne pourras plus faire de tactile  ::D: 

Si ton ordinateur est correctement fait, le disque D est l o il y a toutes les donnes, donc il est tonnant qu'il te dise qu'il manque parfois de la place  ::weird::  sauf s'il fait des dplacement de fichiers temporaires (paramtrage de ton navigateur, un peu compliqu  t'expliquer ici  ::mrgreen:: )

Par contre, pour faire de la place, si effectivement toutes les photos sont sur ton disque D, la solution la plus efficace sera d'avoir un gros disque dur externe, o tu pourras stocker toutes tes donnes, et faire une copie dessus.
Une fois celle-ci faite,  la limite, les documents les plus anciens tu pourras les virer de l'ordi pour faire de la place  ::P:

----------


## giragu03

> Too late, l'oiseau s'est envol !


Moi a me fait penser  cette chanson :

----------


## lper

> Moi a me fait penser  cette chanson :


J'ai fourch en lisant le nom de l'interprte !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

> ah ? Il va durer combien de semaines terriennes ?


n'exagres pas  ::mouarf::  disons que  va tre court pour des vacances ...mais long pour un WE  ::yaisse:: ..aprs  j'hiberne ..et je finirai le tri ...alors je vous ferai  nouveau travailler .. va vous changer  ::mouarf::  




> Moi a me fait penser  cette chanson :


Un peu haut pour moi ce gnrique Guillaume  , mais trop mignon ce gosse !  :;):  ils ont repris le mme gnrique dans la nouvelle version ? j'ai pas vu ce film 




> Too late, l'oiseau s'est envol !


Ah Cohen , trop bien Laurent ! ...que de ..tendres ...souvenirs  ::love::  ..je me demande comment ils font les jeunes pour draguer maintenant ..c'tait quand mme pratique les slows ..je sais pas si vous avez vu mais dans son dernier album Dany Brillant rend hommage  l'amour et au couple avec de supers slows ...avec un peu de chance ils vont revenir  la mode  :;): 




> Tu peux dsinstaller TouchPortal sans problme, c'est juste que tu ne pourras plus faire de tactile 
> ah ben  tant mieux .. me gne plus qu'autre chose ..ouais , les vieux on a nos habitudes 
> 
> MDR  Laurent ..je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais mal lu aussi  
> 
> 
> Si ton ordinateur est correctement fait, le disque D est l o il y a toutes les donnes, donc il est tonnant qu'il te dise qu'il manque parfois de la place  sauf s'il fait des dplacement de fichiers temporaires (paramtrage de ton navigateur, un peu compliqu  t'expliquer ici )
> 
>  oui , visiblement c'est l qu'il y a ca et aussi je pense l que se font les mises  jour ...faudrait que j'efface les vieilles versions ...mais j'ai peur d'enlever des trucs utiles    j'aurai prfr le faire par un logiciel ou compacter tout  
> ...


J'ai vir hier plein de photos en les mettant sur disque dur ..mais a n'a rien chang  ::pleure::  elles devaient tre sur l'autre o j'ai plein de place  ::?:

----------


## lper

> Ah Cohen , trop bien Laurent !


C'tait pour faire plaisir aussi  Deadpoolichou
(les votes sont encore ouverts) ::whistle:: 



> c'tait quand mme pratique les slows ..


Vous dansez Mademoiselle ? ::love:: 

Petite vengeance aprs tous les rateaux qu'on s'est pris les mecs  l'poque....enfin sauf moi, ou pas... ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai fourch en lisant le nom de l'interprte !


 ::ptdr:: 



> Un peu haut pour moi ce gnrique Guillaume  , mais trop mignon ce gosse !  ils ont repris le mme gnrique dans la nouvelle version ? j'ai pas vu ce film


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je m'attendais  une remarque sur la hauteur de la voix du chanteur (a a t un des membres des Poppys quelques temps aprs...). Je ne crois pas qu'ils aient repris le gnrique (qui est celui de la saison 2 "Sbastien parmi les hommes"). Je n'ai pas vu le film non plus, mais je sais que Mehdi a un petit rle dedans (joli clin d'il).




> Ah Cohen , trop bien Laurent ! ...que de ..tendres ...souvenirs  ..je me demande comment ils font les jeunes pour draguer maintenant ..c'tait quand mme pratique les slows ..je sais pas si vous avez vu mais dans son dernier album Dany Brillant rend hommage  l'amour et au couple avec de supers slows ...avec un peu de chance ils vont revenir  la mode


Bien pratique pour s'embter le temps que la srie passe (puisque j'enchainais les rteaux...). Pour rpondre  ton interrogation, la dernire fois que je suis all en bote (c'tait avec mon boulot, mais la salle tait ouverte  tous), il y a une fille que je ne connaissais pas qui s'est point vers moi : "a te drange de me payer une vodka - Redbull ?". Je n'ai pas donn de suite, mais a te donne  peu prs la technique d'approche...




> C'tait pour faire plaisir aussi  Deadpoolichou
> (les votes sont encore ouverts)


Je pense que certains ne comprendront pas la subtilit de certaines options  ::roll:: 




> Vous dansez Mademoiselle ?
> 
> Petite vengeance aprs tous les rateaux qu'on s'est pris les mecs  l'poque....enfin sauf moi, ou pas...


Au final, j'avais trouv une solution pour ne plus me prendre de rteaux : ne plus inviter qui que ce soit et attendre que cette stupide srie de slows se termine (au final a vite de se fatiguer et de se dmoraliser...)

----------


## Auteur

> C'tait pour faire plaisir aussi  Deadpoolichou
> (les votes sont encore ouverts)


il y a aussi *cette discussion* (Commodoudou  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## giragu03

> il y a aussi *cette discussion* (Commodoudou )


C'est exact BDP  ::mouarf:: 
Grce  lper, j'avais relu l'intgralit des deux conversations... l'une n'allant pas sans l'autre, a va de soit, sauf qu'aprs a peut vite driver  retourner lire millenium lover grce  la super ide de Commodore de recrer le pseudo (et a donne bien envie de relire le sujet Miss DVP... mais c'est un petit peu plus long...)
Par contre, je ne peux pas voter, a fait longtemps que c'est fait  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Ah super avec vos liens , j'aurai de la lecture pendant mon hibernation  ::yaisse:: 

en ce qui concerne mon ordi j'ai vu , j'ai 121 programmes d'installs ..je pense pas que j'ai besoin de tout   ::mouarf::  ..je vous montrerai   mon retour et vous me direz ce que je peux enlever ..sans faire de btise  ::wow:: 

salut les tous  ::zoubi::  ..soyez sage  :;): 

et  trs bientt  ::coucou::

----------


## giragu03

> Ah super avec vos liens , j'aurai de la lecture pendant mon hibernation 
> 
> en ce qui concerne mon ordi j'ai vu , j'ai 121 programmes d'installs ..je pense pas que j'ai besoin de tout   ..je vous montrerai   mon retour et vous me direz ce que je peux enlever ..sans faire de btise 
> 
> salut les tous  ..soyez sage 
> 
> et  trs bientt


Bon, bein, bon week-end... Tu reviens en 2015 (ou alors faut attendre 2016, 2017, ...) ?  ::D: 
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> Bon, bein, bon week-end... Tu reviens en 2015 (ou alors faut attendre 2016, 2017, ...) ?


une hibernation vnusienne tu ne sais jamais combien de temps a dure (avec des tempratures avoisinant les 460C difficile de dire s'il y a un hiver l-bas  ::aie:: )

----------


## rothen

Mais non , mais non ..si tout va bien je ne resterai pas trop longtemps ..vous me reverrez encore cette anne  ::mouarf3:: 

bisous vous 2  ::zoubi::

----------


## giragu03

> une hibernation vnusienne tu ne sais jamais combien de temps a dure (avec des tempratures avoisinant les 460C difficile de dire s'il y a un hiver l-bas )


Arrte, il y a des endroits glaciaux sur Vnus, 446C !!! (autant te dire que si les services de l'quipement sont aussi bons que chez nous pour dneiger, a doit tre compliqu de circuler  ::ptdr:: )

Pourtant l'anne vnusienne dure  peine 225 jours terrestres, soit mme pas un jour vnusien : a doit tre pour a que Rothen fait toujours la fte, elle se dit je dormirai l'anne prochaine vu qu'il n'y a pas de nuit cette anne !!  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Arrte, il y a des endroits glaciaux sur Vnus, 446C !!! (autant te dire que si les services de l'quipement sont aussi bons que chez nous pour dneiger, a doit tre compliqu de circuler )


446C ouh c'est froid a ! Il faut demande  lper de nous coudre une petite laine  ::mrgreen:: 
Sinon tu es sr que c'est de la neige et pas de la roche en fusion  ::aie::  ?

----------


## lper

> 446C ouh c'est froid a ! Il faut demande  lper de nous coudre une petite laine


Je tricote tout ce que vous voulez, tu me connais !  ::aie:: 

En parlant de Venus, Guillaume, tu ne connais pas ces filles ? :;):

----------


## Auteur

> En parlant de Venus, Guillaume, tu ne connais pas ces filles ?


je parie que Rothen va l'couter en boucle et y danser dessus pendant son week-end  ::lol::

----------


## giragu03

> Je tricote tout ce que vous voulez, tu me connais ! 
> 
> En parlant de Venus, Guillaume, tu ne connais pas ces filles ?


Laurent (je n'ai pas le son au bureau...), de mmoire c'est la reprise de la chanson des Shocking Blue que j'ai mise il y a je ne sais combien de pages... (ici).

Sinon, je connais les Bananarama, j'ai mme un 45t d'elles (je ne me souviens plus duquel par contre...).




> je parie que Rothen va l'couter en boucle et y danser dessus pendant son week-end


Le pire c'est qu'elle va driver sur d'autres chansons pour arriver  je ne sais trop quoi...

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

alors qui pourra identifier la fromagerie dans laquelle j'ai achet mon reblochon pour la tartiflette avec Rothen, il est ou a t meilleur ouvrier de France dans sa spcialit.

Quel temps magnifique on a eu ce week-end !  :8O:

----------


## illight

a ressemble beaucoup au lac d'Annecy  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

Ce ne serait pas chez Pierre Gay des fois ??  (a doit quand mme tre dur  porter comme nom...)

----------


## Lung

> alors qui pourra identifier la fromagerie dans laquelle j'ai achet mon reblochon pour la tartiflette avec Rothen, il est ou a t meilleur ouvrier de France dans sa spcialit.


Pour identifier, il faut goter !    ::aie::  
Tu as un chantillon ?     ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Bravo  tous les 2, c'est bien a !
Tiens, je viens de dcouvrir qu'il existait une chanson de Vronique Sanson sur cette ville.

----------


## lper

> Pour identifier, il faut goter !    
> Tu as un chantillon ?


J'en avais ... ::aie:: 
Je te rassure, sa tomme est dlicieuse aussi ! ::frenchy::

----------


## Kropernic

> Bravo  tous les 2, c'est bien a !


On gagne qqch ?  Une petite laine pour l'hiver peut-tre ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour,
> 
> alors qui pourra identifier la fromagerie dans laquelle j'ai achet mon reblochon pour la tartiflette avec Rothen, il est ou a t meilleur ouvrier de France dans sa spcialit.
> 
> Quel temps magnifique on a eu ce week-end !


Salut! :-)

Tu vas faire une tartiflette avec Rothen.

----------


## giragu03

> On gagne qqch ?  Une petite laine pour l'hiver peut-tre ?


Vu les froids hivers de Vnus, a me parait indispensable  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Salut! :-)
> 
> Tu vas faire une tartiflette avec Rothen.


Salut toi ! ::zoubi:: 

Ben c'est une question ou une affirmation ? ::weird:: 

Pour l'instant elle fait sa maline, mais le jour o elle viendra vraiment dans mon pays, elle sera pas due du voyage car nous aussi on sait faire la fte !

Bon faut que je rachte un mouton pour tout ce monde... ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Bon faut que je rachte un mouton pour tout ce monde...


1 mouton pour tout le monde  :8O: 
 ce sont vraiment des petites laines  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> 1 mouton pour tout le monde 
>  ce sont vraiment des petites laines


En mme temps, tu parles au spcialiste du string en laine  ::aie::  Donc a consomme peu de laine par exemplaire.

----------


## Auteur

> En mme temps, tu parles au spcialiste du string en laine  Donc a consomme peu de laine par exemplaire.


pour moi "une petite laine" est un gilet ou un pull...  moins que pour toi un string soit un petit pull  ::aie::  ?

----------


## illight

Il y a des petites cls aussi...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Kropernic

> Il y a des petites cls aussi...


J'ai pas compris  ::oops::

----------


## straasha

> J'ai pas compris


je pense qu'il parlait des cls  laine (allen)

----------


## giragu03

> pour moi "une petite laine" est un gilet ou un pull...  moins que pour toi un string soit un petit pull  ?


Pour moi aussi, mais je rappelais juste que lper tait le spcialiste du string en laine et donc qu'il avait peut-tre l'habitude d'envisager les quantits pour ce genre d'ouvrages... D'une certaine manire, en version masculine, tu peux dire que le string correspond au pull d'une partie de ton anatomie  ::aie::  (ce n'tait pas mon ide de dpart, mais la deuxime partie de ton message a orient ma rflexion dans ce sens).



> je pense qu'il parlait des cls  laine (allen)


C'est comme a que je le comprends aussi.

----------


## illight

oui c'tait une blague bien pourrie  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Bon ben j'ai comme l'impression d'avoir un truc coll  la peau.... ::aie:: 


 ::pastaper::

----------


## Kropernic

J'ai pas accs  youtube depuis le boulot  ::(:

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai pas accs  youtube depuis le boulot


heureusement  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> J'ai pas accs  youtube depuis le boulot


Tu ne perds pas grand chose tu sais, en plus comme tu es jeune, ne soit pas traumatis en regardant ce que l'on nous faisait subir  l'poque !

----------


## Kropernic

Je n'ai certes pas l'ge des vnrables anciens qui parcours le forum mais je ne suis plus de premire jeunesse malgr tout. *snif*

Et niveau musique, mes amis me traitent rgulirement de "has been musical" tant j'coute des vieux trucs plutt que les morceaux modernes.

----------


## Auteur

> Je n'ai certes pas l'ge des vnrables anciens qui parcours le forum mais je ne suis plus de premire jeunesse malgr tout. *snif*
> 
> Et niveau musique, mes amis me traitent rgulirement de "has been musical" tant j'coute des vieux trucs plutt que les morceaux modernes.


oui, mais l,  ce niveau, il vaut mieux ne pas avoir youtube  ::aie::  (tu comprendras ce soir ce que j'ai voulu dire en regardant la vido)

----------


## giragu03

> oui, mais l,  ce niveau, il vaut mieux ne pas avoir youtube  (tu comprendras ce soir ce que j'ai voulu dire en regardant la vido)


On doit pouvoir trouver largement pire...
Tiens, par exemple, qu'est-ce que tu dis de a :



 ::pastaper::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous ! ::zoubi:: 

ca y est je suis de retour ..juste eu le temps de parcourir votre discussion sympa  :;):  ...mais pas encore pu regarder les vidos , l j'ai peur de tout bloquer ..il me reste 20 MO sur 341 GO sur Data  ::?: ..et j'ai toutes les 5 mn un message d'alerte ..j'ai supprim un programme mais  n'a rien donn ..j'ai pas d le supprimer du disque  ::calim2::  ..l j'en ai trouv un assez gros  enlever ,  me donnerait de l'air ...quelqu'un peut m'indiquer la marche  suivre pour l'enlever du disque ...avant que j'y ai plus accs ??  ::(:

----------


## Kropernic

Si ton programme n'est pas install sur le disque qui s'appelle Data, cela ne servira  rien de le dsinstaller...

Il vaut mieux mettre tes photos/videos sur un support externe (cd, dvd, disque dur, clef usb, etc.) et les supprimer de ton ordi.  Il y a 99% de chances qu'elles se trouvent sur le disque Data elles.  Du coup, ce sera utile.

----------


## rothen

si , si , comme les 120 autres qu'il faudrait que je trie ce programme est sur le disque Data ...

quelle est la marche  suivre pour l'enlever compltement de ce disque ??  ::calim2:: 

j'ai commenc par supprimer plein de photos ..mais ca n'a servi  rien , elles doivent tre sur le C o j'ai plein de place  ::?:

----------


## Kropernic

Voici la marche  suivre (en esprant que je serai suffisamment clair^^) : 
Ouvrir le menu DmarrerCliquer sur "Panneau de configuration" (a ouvre une nouvelle fentre)Si l'affichage est en mode : (dans les 2 cas, on arrive au mme endroit)
Catgorie : Dans la catgorie "Programmes", il y a un lien qui s'appelle "Dsinstaller un programme"Grandes/Petites icnes : Cliquez sur "Programmes et fonctionnalits"Chercher le programme en question dans la liste qui est affiche (il est possible qu'il faille attendre quelques secondes pour que la liste soit affiche compltement)Cliquer dessus pour le slectionnerCliquer sur le bouton "Dsinstaller" qui se trouve au dessus de la listeValider l'ventuel message de confirmation qui demande si tu es sre de vouloir dsinstaller cette application

Et voil.

N.B. : J'ai windows en anglais donc j'ai traduis au mieux en tentant de me rappeler mes annes dadolescence o j'avais un windows en franais (a date mais les termes restent tjs plus ou moins les mmes).

Dis nous si tu t'en sors avec a  ::):

----------


## rothen

Oh merci Kropernic  ::zoubi:: 

l je dois m'absenter quelques heures ...je fais  tranquillement en rentrant et te dirais si  a march  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Oh merci Kropernic 
> 
> l je dois m'absenter quelques heures ...je fais  tranquillement en rentrant et te dirais si  a march


si tu as un doute ne dsinstalle pas le programme  :;): 
Kropernic : tu as tout juste

----------


## rothen

Je suis dsespre  ::(:  , j'ai tout fait comme il faut , grce  tes explications Kopernic j'ai dsinstall un gros programme ( t'inquites Auteur c'est celui d'un appareil mdical que je n'ai plus  :;):  ) ..il a bien disparu de la liste ..mais j'ai pas rcupr les 600MO  ::pleure::  j'en ai toujours que 20 sur Data ..ce programme tait bien sur Data ...et de toutes faons  n'a rien chang sur le disque C , et il n'y a rien dans la poubelle ..

comment c'est possible que j'ai pas rcupr d'espace disque ?? il y est encore mais cach ?? quelqu'un a une ide ?? j'ai peur d'tre bientt compltement bloque  ::cry::

----------


## sevyc64

Dj tu peux essayer de vider le dossier de tlchargement des mises  jours windows.

Tu vrifie que tu n'as plus de mise  jour en attente d'installation en lanant Windows update.

Ensuite tu vas (si tu y accde) dans le dossier C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download, et tu supprime tout ce qu'il contient, a devrait dj dgager un peu de place.

Aprs, il faudrait faire un nettoyage du poste, mais sans y connaitre, mme avec des logiciels tel que CCleaner, c'est peut-tre un peu trop demand pour toi.

----------


## Lady

Coucou en passant!

a va t'y bien par ici ? Moi je suis de retour au boulot et finalement c'est la partie la plus tranquille de la journe ... Le reste du temps j'ai l'impression de dire  ma fille de se dpcher et de remettre la ttine  mon fils qui pleure ... alalala faite des gosses !! Bon heureusement que je me dit que c'est une priode transitoire vont bien finir par grandir ...

----------


## Kropernic

> Coucou en passant!
> 
> a va t'y bien par ici ? Moi je suis de retour au boulot et finalement c'est la partie la plus tranquille de la journe ... Le reste du temps j'ai l'impression de dire  ma fille de se dpcher et de remettre la ttine  mon fils qui pleure ... alalala faite des gosses !! Bon heureusement que je me dit que c'est une priode transitoire vont bien finir par grandir ...


Oui, ils vont grandir et les problmes de ttines seront remplacs par d'autres.  Amuse toi bien XD.

Dire qu'on hsite  en faire avec ma compagne... Serait tant qu'on se dcide, on a 30 ans passs tous les deux...

----------


## rothen

Coucou Yves  ::zoubi:: 

dj tu vas tre tonn ,j'ai russi  trouv ce que tu m'as indiqu , si , si  ::mouarf::  ...j'ai pas tout enlev d'un coup ,j'ai commenc par un supprimer un gros ....il n'est plus l ...mais j'ai toujours pas rcupr le moindre espace sur le disque  ::pleure::  ..j'ai vid la corbeille bien sur et passer cleaner mais rien ne change  ::?: 

par contre sur cleaner tout n'est pas coch ...il y a peut tre des choses  rajouter ?

comme par exemple : Rapport d'erreur Windows ,cache DNS ou cache des polices 
et tout ce qui est en "avanc" comme par exemple vieilles donnes du prefect ou nettoyer l'espace libre ..Est-ce que je dois cocher certaines de celles l et repasser cleaner ?? 

j'ose presque plus toucher  l'ordi car j'ai sans arrt le message espace disque faible  ::calim2:: 

quelqu'un peut m'aider ??? ::roll::  trop peur de faire une btise en faisant n'importe quoi ..je sais pas ce que je deviendrai sans mon ordi  ::calim2:: 

PS : Je viens de voir ton message Lady ...je te souhaite bien du courage  :;):

----------


## illight

Coucou Rothen  ::): 

Bon dj, on a finalement du mal  voir o il te manque de l'espace disque : C, D, on sait pas trop. Dans un premier temps, on va donc essayer dfinir a. je ne me souviens plus quel Windows tu as. Donc je vais te dire des choses, mais si a se trouve tu n'as pas la bonne version  ::mrgreen:: 

Quand tu fais un clic droit sur ton poste de travail, tu as normalement une entre "grer". Dans ces environs, tu dois avoir unt ruc du genre "gestion des disques", qui te permettra de voir :
- la capacit de tes disques
- l'espace utilis/restant

Dj, cela nous donnera une premire indication.

Si jamais tu n'a pas l'entre "grer", il faudrait que tu fasse un clic droit sur tous les disques de ton poste de travail, et aller dans proprits : Tu auras alors un camembert, te prsentant l'espace libre/utilis : il faudra alors nous dire quel est le disque qui est "plein" (celui dont le camembert est tout bleu  ::mrgreen:: ).
Une fois trouv cela, il faudrait que tu ailles  la racine de ce disque (juste en cliquant dessus), et nous dire ce qui tu as comme dossier prsent : si tu as par exemple des dossiers "program files", "programmes", Windows" et autres temp et utilisateurs.
Dj, toutes ces informations nous indiqueront o il faut faire de la place, et surtout comment  ::D:

----------


## rothen

Si, si Olivier , j'ai dj fait tout  , et j'ai mis qu'il me restait 20MO sur 341GO sur mon disque DATA D ..sur le C j'ai plein de place 

j'ai aussi dsinstall et supprim plusieurs dossiers sur ce disque D , ils ne sont plus visibles mais  n'a rien chang ..ils sont toujours sur le disque , cachs je ne sais pas o , en attendant d'tre enlevs ...c'est  que je sais pas faire , c'est pour  que j'ai demand quoi cocher en plus sur cleaner , ca doit tre l dedans 

ca risque si dj je rajoute rapport d'erreur Windows et vieilles donnes du prefect ???

----------


## illight

Je connaisp as le logiciel CCleaner, donc je vais laisser les autres rpondre  ::): 

Par contre, quand tu supprime un truc du disque D, je te conseille, quand tu appuie sur la touche "Suppr", de laisser appuyer la touche de majusucule : tu verras, dans le message, il te diras plus si tu veux le mettre  la corbeille, mais il te demandera si tu veux le supprimer de manire permanente => ils era alors compltement supprim de ton ordi  :;): 

Mais ce qui est bizarre, c'est ce que je crois avoir lu que tu avais vid ta corbeille, donc c'est trange qu'en supprimant des choses, a ne te fasse pas de place  ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

Ca me rappelle la douce poque du Warez, o l'on scannait des plages d'IP mal protges avec des accs en criture, sur lesquelles on venait crer un labyrinthe de dossiers et de sous-dossiers invisibles, au fond duquel on venait uploader un ou plusieurs films, avant de refiler l'adresse  nos copains, le dbut du Cloud quoi  ::ptdr:: 


Bref, tu as vrifi que tu n'avais pas de virus / cheval de troie ou autre, ou que l'on ne "remplissait" pas ton disque dur  ton insu, profitant de chaque nouvelle place que tu fais en supprimant des dossiers ? ^^

----------


## rothen

Je pense pas que c'est un virus car  fait un bout de temps que j'ai ce pb ..mais l avec les dernires mises  jour c'est l'horreur  , me reste carrment plus rien  ::(:  

comme j'ai plein de place sur le disque C Est-ce que c'est possible de dplacer des fichiers d'un  l'autre ? si oui , comment ? 

Est-ce qu'on peut avoir plusieurs poubelles ? car je vois pas o ce que j'ai enlev a pu aller 

sinon tant pis je vais tenter le tout pour le tout en rajoutant des trucs  cleaner  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

Salut, blondinette  ::coucou:: 

mon avis  deux balles : je pense que vu ton niveau de comptences (c'est pas un reproche c'est une constatation -- et j'adore les blondes !), la solution  ton problme relve de l'intervention d'un technicien comptent sur site.
Parce qu' travers le forum on va passer notre temps  te poser des questions  laquelle tu ne comprendras rien,  te demander de faire des trucs (euh...  ::mouarf:: ) qu'il faudra t'expliquer en long en large et en travers, bref tout a va tre laborieux de chez laborieux, pour un rsultat improbable sauf coup de bol.

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou je suis encore vivant mais j'ai moins le temps de venir dire des conneries ii, et c'est bien dommage a me manque  ::(: 
Je vous fait des bisous, j'essayerai de venir un peu plus souvent. D'ailleurs c'est moi ou dans la taverne il y a moins d'ambiance qu'avant ?
Je sais que je suis plus beaucoup l mais c'est pas une raison !

PS : Saviez vous que l'on crit "Elles se sont laves / Elles se sont lav les mains". J'en apprends tous les jours avec le franais.. ^^

----------


## lper

Coucou Rothen, ::zoubi:: 

est-ce que tu arrives  lancer l'explorer ? (touche windows + 'E')

Ensuite tu regardes quels sont tes dossiers les plus volumineux que tu peux ensuite supprimer directement.
Je t'ai mis si jamais les manipes  faire juste pour vrifier la taille, il faut juste cliquer droit sur chaque dossier.

----------


## giragu03

> PS : Saviez vous que l'on crit "Elles se sont laves / Elles se sont lav les mains". J'en apprends tous les jours avec le franais.. ^^


http://www.academie-francaise.fr/la-...pass-em-strong
On est dans le cas 2, "se" peut tre considr comme un complment d'objet du verbe "laver"
Elles ont lav qui ? -> elles-mmes (possibilit de mettre au passif : elles ont t laves par elles), "se" est alors COD du verbe -> donc elles se sont laves
Elles ont lav les mains de qui ? -> les-leurs, "se" est alors COS du verbe -> donc elles se sont lav les mains.

----------


## rothen

Oh J-P tu exagres ..j'ai fait plein de progrs en informatique ..dj grce  vous tous ..vous m'avez dj sortie du ptrin plus d'une fois  ::zoubi:: 

en plus je suis ttue et borne ..avec vous je vais trouver la solution  ::yaisse:: 

pour Laurent , j'ai russi  faire ..l j'arrive  voir les programmes , leurs tailles , les dsinstaller ...oui , oui , tout  ,  pate hein  ::mouarf3::  

seulement le pb c'est que  ne change rien .. mon avis ils sont juste enlevs de la liste ...mais pas du disque ..comment trouver l'emplacement d'origine sur le disque ? 

suis sre qu'on va y arriver ...la blonde et les cerveaux .. devrait le faire  ::yaisse1::

----------


## illight

Gnralement, les programmes sont installs dans un dossiers Programmes, ou Program Files.

Sinon, quand tu vas dans le menu dmarrer, tu fais un clic droit sur le programme que tu veux, et tu fais proprits. L, tu as, gnralement, plein d'informations sur le raccourci, mais aussi la cible de l'excutable  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

De toute faon, si a ne marche pas avec la procdure que j'ai donn, c'est que ce ne sont pas les programmes qui occupe l'espace du disque D.  Ou alors, certains sont sur le C et d'autres sur le D et notre chre amie n'a pas eu de bol en choisissant justement un de ceux qui tait install sur le C.

Si telle est le cas, ca va tre la galre pour trouver ceux qui sont sur le D.  S'ils ne sont pas sur le disque system (en gnral le C), c'est que le rpertoire d'installation par dfaut a t modifi et l, on ne peut que jouer aux devinettes pour savoir o sa trouvera.

Le seul moyen qui reste est de, pour chaque raccourci vers un programme qui est disponible sur le bureau ou dans le menu dmarrer, regarder vers quel rpertoire pointe ce dernier (clic droit -> proprits -> a ouvre une fentre o se trouve noter le chemin d'accs dans un champ nomm "cible" ou quelque chose du genre).  Si le rpertoire est sur le disque D, BANCO !  C'est un programme qui occupe de la place sur ce disque et qui peut tre supprimer pour en faire si tu n'en as plus besoin.

EDIT : 
Petit complment d'information pour Rothen : Lors d'une dsinstallation, le programme n'est pas envoy vers la corbeille et est bien compltement supprim.

----------


## lper

> seulement le pb c'est que  ne change rien .. mon avis ils sont juste enlevs de la liste ...mais pas du disque ..comment trouver l'emplacement d'origine sur le disque ?


Ben tu vois bien sur quel lecteur tu es depuis l'explorateur windows, tu cliques sur le lecteur D: et normalement en supprimant des dossiers de D: ben a doit mettre  jour l'espace disque sur D, sinon j'ai jamais vu a ! :8O:

----------


## Auteur

Je pense la mme chose que Kropernic : j'ai l'impression que des programmes sont  la fois installs sur le C et le D (ce qui surprenant d'ailleurs). 

Pour CCleaner, il faut y aller doucement car la moindre erreur est fatale. Dj, *ne fais jamais d'analyse du registre (bouton  gauche "registre")* car l tu touches un lment trs particulier de Windows.

Sinon, pour le nettoyeur, tu peux cocher dans les sections suivantes, sans soucis :
- Internet Explorer :
> fichiers temporaires ;
> cookies ;
> effacer les fichiers index.dat ;

- Explorateur Windows :
> cache des vignettes ;
- Systmes :
> fichiers temporaires ;
> presse-papier ;
> fragments de fichiers .chk.

Le reste (en particulier la section "avanc"), je ne te le conseille pas.

Pour l'onglet "applications", je ne te conseille rien, ne sachant pas trop les logiciels qui y sont rpertoris.

Clique aussi sur "Options". L tu verras que le logiciel peut regarder  la fois sur ton disque C et sur le D, il faut cocher les cases correspondantes.
Ne coche pas la case : "Nettoyer automatique l'ordinateur ..." ni les 3 suivantes d'ailleurs (pas grand intrt).
Demande un effacement "normal", inutile de faire plusieurs passages sur ton disque pour effacer  moins que ta machine appartienne aux RG  ::aie:: 

Le processus d'effacement peut tre un peu long en fonction de la quantit de donnes qu'il y a  supprimer.

----------


## illight

> De toute faon, si a ne marche pas avec la procdure que j'ai donn, c'est que ce ne sont pas les programmes qui occupe l'espace du disque D.  Ou alors, certains sont sur le C et d'autres sur le D et notre chre amie n'a pas eu de bol en choisissant justement un de ceux qui tait install sur le C.



En plus, quand on installe un programme, on demande gnralement o l'installer. Il suffit qu'il ne choisisse pas le dossier par dfaut, et tu en as partout !

Donc, mme si tu connais le rpertoire par dfaut, c'est mme pas sur que tout soit la bas !

Pour connaitre (quand mme) le rpertoire par dfaut, tu peux passer par les variables d'environnement. Pour cela, il faut que tu ailles dans Dmarrer > Excuter, et tu tapes "CMD". Une fentre "noire" va apparaitre. Tu tapes allors "set prog", Cela va te donner un truc de ce genre :



Tu auras alors l'emplacement par dfaut de tes programmes, mme si a veux pas forcment dire que c'est install la bas...

----------


## rothen

merci  vous tous  ::zoubi::   je vais bien not tout ce que vous avez mis et essay de l'appliquer

je vous dirai ce que j'ai russi  faire  :;): 

enfin si je plante pas tout l'ordi  ::mouarf:: 

sinon faudra que j'attende la fin des vacances pour qu'un vienne me le rparer ..personne de dispo l   ::pleure::

----------


## rothen

bon alors j'ai russi  tout faire ..en ai dsintall un autre ..mais  n'a rien chang  ::(: 

je suis alle l dans cleaner 



Est-ce que je peux cocher Data l dedans ? et cliquer sur effacer  ?

----------


## sevyc64

*Surtout pas !*

a effacerait toutes les donnes du disque sans aucune possibilit de rcuprer. Pour le coup, oui, tu rcuprerais tout l'espace disque l  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

Pour ma part, avec CCLeaner je fais un nettoyage assez radical (tout est relatif parce que c'est quand mme soft).

Dans l'onglet Windows, je coche tout sauf "Mot de passe enregistr" pour Internet Explorer, et "Nettoyage de disque", la dernire option.
Dans l'onglet Application, je coche tout sauf "Mot de passe enregistr" pour les navigateurs.

Par contre comme a, pour les navigateurs, a vide l'historique de navigation, donc plus de liste de site dj visit. Tes sites prfrs, il faut que tu les ais mis en favoris ou que tu ais not leur adresses. Plus non plus de coockies, donc tous les sites ou tu es connect avec un mot de passe (comme ici) et ou tu te reconnecte sans ressaisir le mot de passe, l il faut le ressaisir au moins  la premire reconnexion.

Aprs si tu as un doute sur une option, ne la coche pas, tu supprimeras moins de chose mais tu prendras moins de risque

----------


## rothen

> *Surtout pas !*
> 
> a effacerait toutes les donnes du disque sans aucune possibilit de rcuprer. Pour le coup, oui, tu rcuprerais tout l'espace disque l


C'est crit " seulement l'espace libre " ..mme si je vois pas comment on peut effacer ..si c'est libre  ::mouarf::  ..mais je me dis que peut-tre  enlverait ce que j'ai dsinstall , car je les trouve plus ..et  m'a donn aucun gain de place ..sinon tout le reste j'ai fait avec cleaner

si c'est un espace libre il ne devrait pas y avoir de programme non ? ou il y a une subtilit informatique que j'ai pas comprise ?? moi qui pensais avoir fait des progrs  ::calim2::

----------


## Auteur

> si c'est un espace libre il ne devrait pas y avoir de programme non ? ou il y a une subtilit informatique que j'ai pas comprise ?? moi qui pensais avoir fait des progrs


Sur ton disque tu as une table des matires et tes fichiers. Quand tu effaces un fichier, il est effac de la table des matires mais pas du disque (ce qui permet dans certains cas sa rcupration). Donc "effacer l'espace libre" consiste a effacer physiquement le fichier.
Mais ceci dit, si tu effaces le fichiers, le disque dur le prend en compte, donc tu as gagn l'espace potentiellement libr.

----------


## Auteur

Quels sont les autres options  part l'effacement de l'espace libre ?

----------


## rothen

je vais essayer car l ras le bol de voir le message d'alerte  ::(: 

bon , moi je le sens bien ...on va y croire  :;): 

PS : je viens de voir ton message , je vais regarder

----------


## sevyc64

Ah oui, pardon, j'ai confondu avec l'autre option qui efface tout.

A priori non, a ne te fera pas gagner de la place car a ne va effacer que la place qui est dj disponible, donc dj efface.





Quant a pourquoi du comment d'une telle fonction, il faut dj savoir comment marche leffacement sous Windows. Le premier cas est la corbeille. Lorsqu'on supprime un fichier en le mettant dans la corbeille, rien n'est effacer du disque, le fichier est juste dplac dans un vulgaire dossier, identifi d'une certaine manire pour que Windows l'identifie comme tant la corbeille. Il y a un tel dossier par disque, que Windows agrge  une seule corbeille dans l'explorateur.

Le second cas est quant un supprime un fichier dfinitivement, ou que l'on vide la corbeille. L non plus pas grand chose n'est rellement effac, mais pourtant l'espace occup par ces fichiers est bien libr et dclar disponible.

On peut comparer un disque dur  un livre. On a la table des matires, puis les pages, chapitres et paragraphes. La table des matires reprsente les fichiers et dossiers tels qu'on les voient dans l'explorateur. Les chapitres et paragraphes reprsentent le contenu rel des fichiers et  dossiers sur le disque.
Quand on efface "dfinitivement" un fichier ou que l'on vide la corbeille, on ne fait qu'effacer sa ligne correspondante dans la table des matires, mais on enlve pas les donnes du disque bien que celles-ci ne soient plus comptabilises comme tant sur le disque. Par contre l'emplacement des donnes sur le disque est dclar rput libre et sans donnes de sorte qu'un nouveau fichier peut venir y poser ses propres donnes en crasant celles dj prsentes.

L'option, ici, d'effacement de l'espace libre a pour effet de venir crire des donnes alatoire et sans interet sur celles encore prsentes mais supposes effaces pour rellement les faire disparaitre.

----------


## rothen

l'autre option c'est 

"tout le lecteur , toutes les donnes seront effaces "

allez je tente sur l'espace libre 

peut-tre  demain ...ou  plus tard  ::mouarf:: 

PS Yves , je viens de voir ton message ...t'as l'air d'accord pour que je tente l'essai  :;):

----------


## rothen

Bon ben j'ai tout fait ...l'ordi a travaill ..m'a dit librer plein de place ...j'ai teint ..rallum ..et toujours pareil ..rien n'a chang , sur aucun des disques  ::cry::  

j'y comprends rien de rien  :8O:  ..mais c'est pas une machine qui va me dominer  ::mouarf:: 

je reprends le combat demain ..l je vais boire un verre pour me remettre  ::yaisse:: 

bon si quelqu'un a une ide lumineuse pendant la nuit ..je suis preneuse  :;): 

sinon bonne nuit  ceux qui sont encore levs  ::zoubi:: ..et  demain

----------


## illight

Yves, par rapport  ce que tu dis, c'est pas justement une dfragmentation du disque qui rgle le problme ? (pour boucher les trous en quelque sorte)

Rothen, tu as lanc la commande que j'ai dit plus haut ?

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

bon l je fais une pause avec mes recherches dsespres pour rcuprer de la place sur le disque ..quoique je fasse , a ne change rien

j'ai supprim ..soit disant du disque ...des tas de fichiers , et j'ai toujours 226 Go sur le C ..et 20 Mo  ::piou::  sur Data 

dans Ccleaner je suis alle sur nettoyeur de registre , j'ai tent 2-3 trucs , j'ai toute une liste d'erreurs ..et l ils me disent d'effacer la valeur du registre ..j'ai pas russi  ::pleure:: 

Olivier je suis alle dans program files :526 dossiers 

sur CMD :150

et en faisant Set prog j'ai trouv  C:\users\mdical 
je suis alle dessus et ai supprim plusieurs dossiers ....que j'ai mis  la poubelle ...et vide ...et  n'a rien chang  ::arf:: 

bon l c'est le WE je vais pas vous embter avec  ..comme pour une fois j'ai pas de grosse fiesta  ::wow:: je vais pouvoir me pencher dessus en reprenant point par point tout ce que vous m'avez mis , j'ai peut-tre loup quelque chose  ::?: 

j'en profiterai aussi pour regarder vos vidos sur You Tube que j'ai pas encore eu le temps de visionner .. me fera un peu de distraction  :;): 

aprs tout c'est pas grave , il y a pire qu'un manque de mmoire ...ordinateur  ::mouarf:: 

..quand on voit le manque de chance du destin pour le PDG de Total ..ou pour Jules Bianchi ( Est-ce que certains ont pu voir la vido du crash ? c'est un manque de chance pas possible , il a tap la dpanneuse juste  l'arrire , alors qu'elle reculait ... 1 seconde prs il n'avait rien ) .. je me dis que moi j'en ai eu beaucoup pour tre encore l  papoter avec vous  :;):  ...
ouais j'ai trouv le moyen de me retrouver en pleine tempte mardi pendant 2 heures sur l'autoroute , entres rafales de vent , aquaplaning et trombes d'eau , l'horreur ...au milieu de plein de camions et voitures , par moments on voyait mme plus le bout du capot ...et j'en suis sortie sans rien ..a si , un gros stress ..que j'ai calm avec un Whisky  ::yaisse:: 
Il y en a parmi vous qui ont eu droit  cette rjouissance ? non , pas le whisky  ::mouarf::  la tempte   :;):

----------


## Auteur

> dans Ccleaner je suis alle sur nettoyeur de registre , j'ai tent 2-3 trucs , j'ai toute une liste d'erreurs ..et l ils me disent d'effacer la valeur du registre ..j'ai pas russi


ouh lala j'espre que tu n'as pas fait de btises. Ne joue jamais avec la base de registre c'est le centre nerveux de Windows. Comme je te l'ai indique dernirement n'utilise pas cette option. Supprimer des clefs de registre ne te permettront pas de gagner de la place.

----------


## rothen

Euh  va Auteur , pour l'instant j'ai encore pas fait de btise  ::mouarf:: 

l je vais tenter la dfragmentation du lecteur sur Data , je pense que c'est tout ce qui me reste  faire ...

c'est une btise ou pas  votre avis ??  ::calim2::

----------


## Jipt

> c'est une btise ou pas  votre avis ??


Bien sr que c'est une btise : tu vas fatiguer ton disque dur pour rien, et au pire, s'il a dj un souci tu risques d'aggraver son cas.

Mais bon, c'est toi qui vois, hein. Moi j'ai donn mon avis, aprs...

----------


## CTJayce

Bonjour,

Est-ce que le problme est rgl?

Sinon, pour les tailles des volumes C et D, il faut les donner en octets parce que mme si tu as l'impression d'avoir effac beaucoup de fichiers, s'ils sont de trs faibles tailles, a ne fera aucune diffrence en mga-octet ou gigaoctet.

Pour information, si tu passes par le systme ajout-suppression de programmes pour dsinstaller une "volumineuse" application comme tu l'as fait et sans gagner de place en retour, peut tre expliqu par le fait que ladite application avait dj t en partie efface manuellement. Dans ce cas, le dsinstallateur n'a fait que supprimer quelques brides de la base de registre et quelques fichiers de configuration. Et bien sur, la taille prtendue libre est errone, puisque la taille affiche correspond  celle occupe par l'application au moment de son installation.

Par ailleurs, s'il est certain que la taille affiche des volumes ne change toujours pas, il convient de vrifier et rparer le ou les volumes avec l'outil intgr "chkdsk" pour corriger le problme. 

Dans tous les cas, pour (te) rassurer (j'ai lu ton inquitude), il faut savoir que sur un volume non-systme et qui ne contient pas de profils utilisateur, le manque d'espace n'y est pas critique. Si les disques sont bien partitionns, l'alerte d'espace insuffisant peut tre dsactive.

Enfin, comme il s'agit de librer de l'espace, l'outil le mieux adapt pour vous y aider est sans nul doute "WinDirStat". Il est trs facile  prendre en main. Je vous laisse faire les recherches associes pour le dcouvrir.

Aprs ce petit interlude, je remets ma bague au doigt, et je pars, maintenant...

----------


## rothen

Bonjour CTJayce  :;): 

non , le problme n'est malheureusement pas rsolu  ::?: 

Je te remercie pour tous tes conseils et explications , c'est trs sympa de ta part d'avoir pris le temps de le faire surtout que je ne t'ai jamais vu dans la discussion

l avec la Toussaint je vais tre trop bouscule ...je prfre analyser  et essayer tout  tranquillement la semaine prochaine ..

surtout maintenant que tu m'as rassure  ::D: 

 tous  trs bientt  ::zoubi::

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut, j'ai rapidement lu les trois dernires pages, donc toutes mes excuses si ce que je vais dire a dj t voqu.

Rothen as-tu tent de faire une dfragmentation avec un logiciel spcialis comme auslogic diskdefrag ?

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Salut, j'ai rapidement lu les trois dernires pages, donc toutes mes excuses si ce que je vais dire a dj t voqu.
> 
> Rothen as-tu tent de faire une dfragmentation avec un logiciel spcialis comme auslogic diskdefrag ?


effectivement tu as lu plus qu'en diagonale, je lui ai suggr il y a 3 posts de ne pas le faire...

----------


## Auteur

Rothen est partie en vacances sur Vnus  ::cry:: 
Ou alors elle a cass son disque dur  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

P-e mme les deux !

----------


## Auteur

> P-e mme les deux !


 ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## giragu03

> Rothen est partie en vacances sur Vnus 
> Ou alors elle a cass son disque dur


Et aprs elle va attaquer les marchs de Nol, donc on risque de ne pas la revoir de sitt  ::triste::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et aprs elle va attaquer les marchs de Nol


A mon avis, c'est mme dj la raison de son absence : elle doit tre en pleine ralisation des objets qu'elle souhaite proposer  la vente pour la fin de l'anne.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

vraiment dsole de vous avoir laisser tomber  ::calim2:: 

en plus du pb disque dur ( toujours pas rsolu )j'ai eu de gros problmes de connection  (  ,  a l'air bon ) et d'autres problmes plus privs  ::?: 

bon l du coup j'ai un peu moins de temps pour venir sur le forum , mais vous me manquiez  ::pleure::  alors je voulais prendre un peu de vos nouvelles 

alors quoi de neuf pour vous ?  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

::fleur2::   ::fleur::   ::rose:: 



> alors quoi de neuf pour vous ?


Et bien je crois que tout le monde attendait ton retour avec impatience... 

 part a, pas plus.

 ::kiss2::

----------


## rothen

Oh c'est trop mignon ..merci J-P  ::zoubi:: 

c va me faire du bien de vous retrouver  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> c va me faire du bien de vous retrouver


_Un seul tre vous manque et tout est dpeupl_ (Lamartine)

T'as vu, on est seuls tous les deux (sont partis manger les autres, je suppose, vu l'heure)...  ::kiss::

----------


## Auteur

> T'as vu, on est seuls tous les deux (sont partis manger les autres, je suppose, vu l'heure)...


euh, non je suis l moi  ::mrgreen:: 
Par contre, si je vous gne vous me le dites  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> euh, non je suis l moi


 ::massacre:: 





> Par contre, si je vous gne vous me le dites


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

C'est lper qui va tre jaloux. Jipt, il faut que tu mettes au tricot (en plus a tombe bien, c'est la saison)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est lper qui va tre jaloux.


Qui va  la chasse perd sa place  ::P: 




> Jipt, il faut que tu mettes au tricot


a tombe bien, quand j'tais minot ma grand-mre m'avait appris  ::ccool:: 
Mais pour ne rien te cacher, je me suis quand mme rendu compte, quelques annes plus tard, que j'avais mieux  faire avec mes dix doigts  :8-):

----------


## Auteur

> je me suis quand mme rendu compte, quelques annes plus tard, que j'avais mieux  faire avec mes dix doigts


taper au clavier ?  ::whistle::

----------


## Jipt

Nan, plutt jouer avec des souris  ::love::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> vraiment dsole de vous avoir laisser tomber 
> 
> en plus du pb disque dur ( toujours pas rsolu )j'ai eu de gros problmes de connection  (  ,  a l'air bon ) et d'autres problmes plus privs 
> 
> bon l du coup j'ai un peu moins de temps pour venir sur le forum , mais vous me manquiez  alors je voulais prendre un peu de vos nouvelles 
> 
> alors quoi de neuf pour vous ?


Je suis repu, donc tout va bien  ::D: 
Sinon, c'est la routine (on ne peut mme plus tondre pour se distraire). J'ai repiqu un rosier et fait quelques boutures le week-end du 10, esprons que a reprenne...

----------


## shadowmoon

> alors quoi de neuf pour vous ?


J'ai commenc mes achats pour les cadeaux de nol...

----------


## illight

> taper au clavier ?


J'aurai dit apprendre  compter jusqu' 10... ::aie:: 


Toujours pas rsolu ton pb de disque dur ?
je pense, que comme l'a dit Jipt, il vaudrait mieux montrer ton ordi  quelqu'un qui s'y connait un minimum pour t'aider car,  distance, a va tre complexe de t'aider plus que ce que l'on a fait l  ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

J'attends le Black Friday pour ma part. J'ai plein de choses  acheter.

J-10 !

----------


## rothen

Ah mais c'est super ..dj plusieurs de retour  :;): 

va falloir que je vous refasse travailler un peu ...peut-tre la semaine prochaine ..l c'est prparation beaujolais  ::mouarf::  

il y en a parmi vous qui se font cette soire entre amis ..ou vous tes srieux  ::roll::  vous  ::mouarf:: 

sinon personne a un sujet sympa  mettre sur le tapis ?

----------


## AdmChiMay

Il y a "un certain temps" (qui a dit  de sicle ?), le niveau du Beaujolais nouveau avait amorc une grosse pente descendante. Et cette fois, j'avais dcouvert (au Creusot) la premire sortie du Ctes du Rhne nouveau. Sublime. Depuis, d'autres s'y sont mis.

Le gros problme, c'est d'en trouver (Beaujolais, ou autre d'ailleurs) dont c'est le contenu qui me convienne, pas l'tiquette chamarre spcial attrape-c$%\***.

----------


## shadowmoon

> ..l c'est prparation beaujolais 
> 
> il y en a parmi vous qui se font cette soire entre amis ..


Au grand dsespoir d'une importante partie de ma famille, je n'aime pas le gout du vin, du coup je reste "srieux" pour ce moment l.

Je vous rassure, je "compense" pendant la Saint Patrick...  ::whistle::  ::whistle::  ::whistle::

----------


## Lady

Hello

Pas de beaujolais pour moi car comme mon mari est 0 alcool car tout les hommes de sa famille ont des problmes de boisson il a dcid de ne jamais boire je le soutiens en limitant ma consommation  quand je suis invite et du cidre pour quand je mange des crpes. De toute faon je tiens pas l'alcool donc heureusement que je suis pas avec un ftard lol.

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

ben c'est plus trop comme avant le beaujolais nouveau, je me souviens qu'il y avait avant plein de bars/marchands de vin qui organisaient des "apros", j'invitais mme des collgues pour venir fter a  Evian, maintenant, y a plus rien !  ::calim2:: 

Attention Jipt, si tu marches sur trop sur mes plates bandes  ::kill::   ::aie::  ::aie:: 
(bon je pense que tu dois tre plus dou que moi avec une pelote de laine)... ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Bonjour,
> 
> ben c'est plus trop comme avant le beaujolais nouveau, je me souviens qu'il y avait avant plein de bars/marchands de vin qui organisaient des "apros", j'invitais mme des collgues pour venir fter a  Evian, maintenant, y a plus rien !


Sans parler que malheureusement dans la plupart des apros et autres festivits, c'est un Beaujolais nouveau de pitre qualit... Il y a une quinzaine (peut-tre une petite vingtaine) d'annes, on tait amis avec une famille de vignerons dans le Beaujolais et j'avais eu l'occasion de goter du Beaujolais nouveau qui avait un vrai got de vin (et pas des gots chimiques o, quand on entend que le Beaujolais nouveau a un got de banane, on a l'impression de boire un jus de bananes Bams Haribo) et qui tait (dans mes souvenirs de jeune dgustateur de vin, car je devais avoir entre 10 et 15 ans...) mme plutt bon.  part a, en gnral, je bois un verre de Beaujolais nouveau chaque anne, histoire de...



> Attention Jipt, si tu marches sur trop sur mes plates bandes  
> (bon je pense que tu dois tre plus dou que moi avec une pelote de laine)...


 :8O:  Le champion du monde de tricot serait moins dou que d'autres au tricot !!! On m'aurait menti ?

----------


## sevyc64

Je n'ai jamais compris et ne comprendrait probablement jamais comment les vignerons et autres gens de la profession puissent ne serait-ce que tolrer que l'on puisse appeler cette salo*** vin. Ne se rendent-ils donc pas compte que a dessert la profession ?

Car oui, depuis plus de 20 ans que je m'obstine  vouloir gouter cette m***** (jamais plus d'1/2 verre, car a me donne chaque fois des horribles brulures d'estomac), cette anne encore, il est dgueulasse. Bien plus dgueulasse que la pire des piquettes que j'ai pu boire dans ma vie.

Et quand je pense que beaucoup de gens ne connaissent du vin en gnral, que ce truc infme qu'ils se permettent de boire une fois l'an, le 3me jeudi de novembre.

Ce qui me choque aussi, c'est que, la pub pour lalcool est trs rglemente voire interdite parfois, par contre parler de cet "vnement" qui est, ne soyons pas hypocrite, rien de plus que de la pub pour de l'alcool, est non seulement autoris mais a ne choque personne.

----------


## giragu03

> Car oui, depuis plus de 20 ans que je m'obstine  vouloir gouter cette m***** (jamais plus d'1/2 verre, car a me donne chaque fois des horribles brulures d'estomac), cette anne encore, il est dgueulasse. Bien plus dgueulasse que la pire des piquettes que j'ai pu boire dans ma vie.


Pour tre franc, hier j'en ai bu un verre au resto o j'ai mes habitudes, je l'ai trouv correct. On est bien d'accord, ce n'est pas un grand vin, mais ce n'tait pas un affreux truc chimique comme j'ai pu en boire certaines annes (je vais encore le rpter, mais il y a 3-4 ans, une anne o tout le monde disait qu'il avait un got de banane, j'en avais bu un qui avait un got de banane Bams de Haribo et il n'y avait pas du tout le got de vin...). En mme temps, je pense que la patronne du resto (o je l'ai got hier) a pris du Beaujolais nouveau ayant un minimum de qualit : vu que toute la carte du resto est faite avec des produits frais, locaux et de saison, la pression est une bire locale et artisanale, les vins (mme les pots) sont des vins naturels, il n'y a pas de raison qu'elle n'ait pas choisi un Beaujolais nouveau dans le mme genre.
Bref, celui que j'ai got cette anne est plutt bon...



> Et quand je pense que beaucoup de gens ne connaissent du vin en gnral, que ce truc infme qu'ils se permettent de boire une fois l'an, le 3me jeudi de novembre.


On est d'accord, mme si on trouve un bon Beaujolais nouveau, a reste un vin de table qui accompagne un plat du jour (hier avec un saut de porc  la vigneronne et des lentilles, c'tait parfait !)



> Ce qui me choque aussi, c'est que, la pub pour lalcool est trs rglemente voire interdite parfois, par contre parler de cet "vnement" qui est, ne soyons pas hypocrite, rien de plus que de la pub pour de l'alcool, est non seulement autoris mais a ne choque personne.


Oui, mais a correspond  ce qui est autoris pour les pubs sur l'alcool : tu peux faire de la pub pour des rgions vinicoles, mais tu n'as pas le droit de faire de pub pour un domaine particulier. Exemple qu'on a eu en matraquage depuis plusieurs ts, "Bordeaux ros" _[HS complet]pour ceux que ne le sauraient pas, la musique de cette campagne tait le dernier 45t de Claude Franois (j'ai post un lien dans ce message)[/HS]_

----------


## lper

Un ptit coup de coeur qui m'voque beaucoup de choses...

----------


## sevyc64

Sia est une grande chanteuse. Mme si je n'aime pas toutes ses propres productions, j'ai ador ses collaboration avec David Guetta et Flo Rida

Par contre, son excellent tube Chandelier restera dans les annales des tubes des annes 2010. Et la chorgraphie de la petite Maddie Ziegler dans le clip est poustouflante, 4 min en quasi plan squence, 12 ans la gamine_ (mme si le rapport avec l'age de la gamine et le contenu des paroles peut tre drangeant)_.

Et sur la scne de TheEllenShow, a donne a :

----------


## lper

Merci pour la vido Yves, je connaissais le clip mais pas la reprise dans Ellen show  ::heart::

----------


## sevyc64

Il y en a des quantits comme a. Dans beaucoup dmissions et scnes ou spectacle ou Sia est passe pour faire la promo de Chandelier, elle avait Maddie avec elle. Et la configuration tait assez souvent la mme, Sia de dos dans un coing, immobile, et la gamine faisant le show.

----------


## lper

> Il y en a des quantits comme a. Dans beaucoup dmissions et scnes ou spectacle ou Sia est passe pour faire la promo de Chandelier, elle avait Maddie avec elle. Et la configuration tait assez souvent la mme, Sia de dos dans un *coing*, immobile, et la gamine faisant le show.


C'est l'accent catalan ou juste un lapsus rvlateur... ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est l'accent catalan ou juste un lapsus rvlateur...


Catalan vs 64 on va  l'incident diplomatique, l  ::ptdr::

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est l'accent catalan ou juste un lapsus rvlateur...


Ah peut-tre parce que j'tais en train de manger un peu de gele de coing  ::mouarf:: 




> Catalan vs 64 on va  l'incident diplomatique, l


hey, on est pas loin l. Je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui, a ira, mais c'est limite quand mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Oups dsol, j'ai confondu avec basque ! ::oops::

----------


## sevyc64

C'est mieux, mais c'est pas encore a  ::mouarf::

----------


## rawsrc

Le show amricain dans toute sa splendeur : 




Les deux pingouins sont juste normes  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est mieux, mais c'est pas encore a


Barnais ?

----------


## sevyc64

yes!

----------


## rothen

Bon euh l je crois que je vous ai encore un peu abandonns ..la faute au beaujolais  ::wow:: 

j'arrivais pas   dcider lequel tait le meilleur ..(ou le moins mauvais selon certains  ::mouarf::  ) entre le rouge , le ros ...et le blanc que j'ai dcouvert cette anne 

bon l je sais toujours pas ..mais je vais arrter les dgustations  ::mouarf3:: 

du coup je vais avoir un peu de temps cet AM pour vous poser quelques colles  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> je vais arrter les dgustations


Parce que sinon, c'est toi qui va dguster  ::pastaper:: 
 ::zoubi:: 
Oui, c'tait devenu bien triste sans toi...

----------


## rothen

Merci Guillaume  ::zoubi::  toujours aussi mignon  :;): 

comme promis des choses  identifier 

1 

2

3

4 bon ,  j'ai pas chez moi ..enfin j'espre  ::?:  mais j'ai trouv  trs curieux 


bon .. vous de trouver tout  .. ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

1- une ampoule visiblement bricole (fil violet)... mais le filament est bien pais  ::koi:: 
2- seconde classe, en allemand  ::aie:: 
3- une machine  crire. En tout cas elle est particulire, puisque visiblement on crit sur des bandes de papier. *Un tlscripteur ?*
4- des yeux de chouettes ? 

Il n'y a pas d'indications particulires sur ces objets ? Un rfrence, un code, un nom ?

----------


## Auteur

Pour le 3 je crois que j'ai trouv  ::D: 
http://keraman.free.fr/sp5a/sp5a.html
un tlscripteur Sagem SP5A. Mais visiblement, le tien n'est pas complet.

----------


## sevyc64

1 - Une ampoule, certes, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit une simple ampoule lumineuse. J'ai quelques trs trs vagues ides, mais je ne sais pas les formaliser pour faire des recherches.
2 - J'aurais dit une sorte de porte-outils, porte-mche, ou un truc du genre
3 - Pas mieux, le tlscripteur
4 - Il me semblait bien que j'avais vu pass a, ya pas longtemps dans la presse. Il s'agit des yeux d'une araigne sauteuse pris en gros plan 20x par Noah Fram Schwartz. Il a eu la 3me place du concours Small World Contest organis chaque anne.

----------


## Jipt

2- un tube lectronique ! Les gars vous m'avez du sur ce coup-l !

----------


## giragu03

> 4 bon ,  j'ai pas chez moi ..enfin j'espre  mais j'ai trouv  trs curieux


Cette "varit" peut-tre pas, mais il est probable que tu en aies d'autres chez toi quand mme. Ces petites btes il y en a quand mme un peu de partout.
Je ne donne pas la rponse parce que j'ai trich. Auteur a raison en disant que ce sont des yeux, mais c'est loin d'tre ceux d'une chouette...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Cette "varit" peut-tre pas, mais il est probable que tu en aies d'autres chez toi quand mme. Ces petites btes il y en a quand mme un peu de partout.
> Je ne donne pas la rponse parce que j'ai trich. Auteur a raison en disant que ce sont des yeux, mais c'est loin d'tre ceux d'une chouette...


sevyc64 a peut-tre trouv ?  :;): 
En tout cas sa rponse colle avec tes indices  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

Bien le bonjour,

Pour l'ampoule,  la vue de sa "forme" interne, je pense  un usage pour amplificateur sonore.

@+

----------


## rothen

Mais vous tes vraiment super , je me souvenais pas que vous tiez aussi dous  ::king::  




> Pour le 3 je crois que j'ai trouv 
> http://keraman.free.fr/sp5a/sp5a.html
> un tlscripteur Sagem SP5A. Mais visiblement, le tien n'est pas complet.


Tout  fait Auteur  :;):  c'est de cette famille ..en fait j'en ai trouv aussi un comme  ,  rouleau ..mais celui de la photo est  bande ...quelqu'un peut en trouver un lien ? 
En fait du coup je suis embte car j'ai prvu demain une expdition dchterie avec ce genre de chose , quand je vois le mal que s'est donn le mec de ton article pour le rparer , euh je me demande si je dois vraiment jeter  ::calim2::  vous en pensez quoi ?? 




> 4 - Il me semblait bien que j'avais vu pass a, ya pas longtemps dans la presse. Il s'agit des yeux d'une araigne sauteuse pris en gros plan 20x par Noah Fram Schwartz. Il a eu la 3me place du concours Small World Contest organis chaque anne.


 Yes Yves , tu as raison , c'est tout  fait   ::bravo:: 

je sais pas vous , mais moi  voir  de prs , je vais encore avoir plus peur des araignes  ::?: 




> 2- un tube lectronique ! Les gars vous m'avez du sur ce coup-l !




Bravo J-P  ::applo::  ..bon euh du coup idem , il me semble en avoir vu pas mal de ces trucs l ..vais avoir mal au coeur de les jeter  ::calim2:: 

bon pour l'instant ne manque plus que l'ampoule ..l c'est vraiment par curiosit que j'aimerais savoir ...alors qui a une ide ?  ::roll:: 

PS : j'avais pas vu ta rponse Thomas , tu as un lien pour confirmer ? je comprends pas trop comment ca peut tre "sonore"  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'avais pas vu ta rponse Thomas , tu as un lien pour confirmer ? je comprends pas trop comment ca peut tre "sonore"


Voici quelques liens pour ta culture :

http://www.leblogquigratte.fr/2011/1...omment-page-1/ (assez simple)

http://eurinsa.insa-lyon.fr/LesCours.../amp/ampli.htm (un peu + technique)

http://renaud.battle.free.fr/index24.htm (assez complet)

----------


## Jipt

> Bravo J-P  ..bon euh du coup idem , il me semble en avoir vu pas mal de ces trucs l ..vais avoir mal au coeur de les jeter


a peut peut-tre intresser des gens... Dans un premier temps, faudrait que tu dresses une liste avec les rfrences (des trucs genre EL34, EF80, ECC82, 12AU7, 12AX7, etc., c'est trs sotrique...) et les quantits, tu peux me l'envoyer par MP si tu veux, pour pas polluer le fil.

----------


## rothen

Merci Thomas  ::zoubi::  pour tes explications ..euh j'ai pas tout compris mais pas sure que la lampe l ce soit   ::roll:: 

Merci J-P  ::zoubi::  pour ta proposition ..je vais voir demain si j'ai le courage de les rcuprer et si je vais direct mettre   la dcheterie ..je peux pas tout ramener chez moi 

il y a aussi plusieurs lampes dans ce style l 


j'ai trouv un exemple sur internet avec la rfrence VCR 97 10E/222 dans un muse , mais j'ai pas compris  quoi  sert ni si ca a une quelconque valeur ..quelqu'un peut trouver  ? 
sinon on a os me mettre  sur facebook ...juste pour m'enlever toutes mes illusions moi qui croyais au prince charmant  ::cry::  



c'est vraiment  pas sympa hein ? ::calim2:: 

bon comme demain c'est opration dchterie vous ne me verrez pas ..lors  aprs demain ...si je ne suis pas toute casse  ::wow::

----------


## Jipt

> j'ai trouv un exemple sur internet avec la rfrence VCR 97 10E/222 dans un muse , mais j'ai pas compris  quoi  sert ni si ca a une quelconque valeur ..quelqu'un peut trouver  ?





> This tube type was originally designed for the early WW2 air-to-surface-vessel radar (ASV) and later widely used in other airborne systems.


 (source) En gros, le tube d'affichage d'un radar. Combien a vaut : sur la baie, de $10  $100  la louche.





> sinon on a os me mettre  sur facebook ...juste pour m'enlever toutes mes illusions moi qui croyais au prince charmant  
> c'est vraiment  pas sympa hein ?


Ah FB ! ce monde merveilleux o la faute d'orthographe est reine...  ::evilred::

----------


## Auteur

> Ah FB ! ce monde merveilleux o la faute d'orthographe est reine...


c'est celui qui a crit le mot qui tait bouRR ou alors il n'y avait pas assez de place pour le second R  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> c'est celui qui a crit le mot qui tait bouRR ou alors il n'y avait pas assez de place pour le second R


Je prends la premire option parce qu'il y avait largement la place pour 3 ou 4 R sans problme  ::rouleau::

----------


## shadowmoon

> il y a aussi plusieurs lampes dans ce style l


[edit] j'avais pas vu la rponse de Jipt. Je tiens  prciser que, d'aprs ce site, http://www.r-type.org/exhib/aaj0166.htm (en anglais), la rfrence  VCR97 dsigne les prototypes, en lumire verte, qui datent de 1940. De plus ces lampes ont principalement t utilises dans des avions militaires pendant la Seconde Guerre Mondiale.  [/edit]

----------


## Kropernic

0_0  Une pice de muse rare alors ?  Les prototypes, a ne court pas les rues  priori non ?

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

un petite dcouverte ce matin qui m'a bien fait rire et mis de bonne humeur !  ::ptdr:: 



Est-ce que tu connaissais a Guillaume ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

dites donc ,  bouge plus beaucoup l .. moi j'ai une excuse j'ai prpar mon march se Nol  :;): 

sinon des choses qui m'ont marques ..ou fait rire 

la premire 


une bonne philosophie de vie non  ::mouarf:: 

la seconde 


toujours ma croyance au destin ...quand c'est pas l'heure  :;): 

la troisime prise sur un parking de ma ville 


vous pensez quoi de cette vengeance ??

----------


## illight

Excellente la premire image  ::mouarf:: 

Pour le miracle, c'est clair que a en est un, surtout avec une client  :8O: 

Pour la vengeance, a dpend si le gars il tient beaucoup  sa voiture ou pas, mais c'est rigolo est bien fait pour lui  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous 
> 
> dites donc ,  bouge plus beaucoup l .. moi j'ai une excuse j'ai prpar mon march se Nol


Moi j'ai fait march de Nol  domicile ce week-end : j'ai fait du vin chaud  ::ptdr::  (en mme temps, c'est tout ce qui m'intresse dans les marchs de Nol)



> sinon des choses qui m'ont marques ..ou fait rire 
> 
> la premire 
> 
> une bonne philosophie de vie non


Je la connaissais sous forme d'une blague "Une petite fille demande  sa grand-mre : Mm comment tu fais pour vivre aussi longtemps ?" (et la suite tu reprends l'image)



> la seconde 
> 
> toujours ma croyance au destin ...quand c'est pas l'heure


Ce n'tait pas leur heure... N'empche il y a quelques temps, j'avais vu un poids lourd couch sur les barrires centrales de l'autoroute (aprs coup, j'ai su que a faisait une petite demi-heure qu'il tait ainsi), je te garantis que a fait vraiment bizarre quand tu passes  ct.



> la troisime prise sur un parking de ma ville 
> 
> vous pensez quoi de cette vengeance ??


Qu'en plus d'tre dbile, la personne qui a fait a est nulle en conjugaison !

Je prcise un petit peu ma pense : je suis absolument contre l'adultre et trouve a ignoble de tromper son conjoint, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour se venger : la haine n'apporte rien. En outre, rpondre au mal par le mal ne fait que dclencher une spirale infinie. Enfin, l'adultre n'est pas un dlit ( ma connaissance) alors que la dgradation du bien d'autrui c'en est un (sans parler que si le propritaire de la voiture arrive en plus  prouver qu'il n'est pas adultre, il peut mme porter plainte pour diffamation).

Au fait, lper, je n'avais pas vu ton message du 3/12 (j'coute a chez moi et je te dis...)


EDIT : lper,  j'ai cout mais je ne connaissais pas...
Je vais enrichir ma discothque  ::aie:: 
(non, je dconne, j'ai des limites quand mme...)

----------


## lper

C'est peut-tre le seul moyen qu'elle(il) a trouv pour que a cesse en s'attaquant  sa voiture... ::aie:: 

Sinon il est comment le march de Nol  Strasbourg, a vaut le dtour, il y a du Gewrzt  ?

----------


## illight

Comme tous les ans, magnifique  ::D:  surtout les dcos  ::D: 

Le sapin est aussi grandiose, et ils ont fait une jolie animation place Klber, mais je crois que c'est fini..

----------


## rothen

> Sinon il est comment le march de Nol  Strasbourg, a vaut le dtour, il y a du Gewrzt  ?


Coucou Laurent  ::zoubi:: 

il suffit de demander  :;):

----------


## rothen

la suite 

Bon en ce qui concerne  le Gewurtz ..il a t consomm sur place lol

Pour Guillaume  ::zoubi::  il y a de ta boisson de Nol partout  ::mouarf:: 

Tu peux complter avec des photos Illigth ?

----------


## Jipt

> il suffit de demander


Et le voyage  la dchetterie, la liste des tubes lectroniques, toussa toussa... ?

----------


## rothen

> Et le voyage  la dchetterie, la liste des tubes lectroniques, toussa toussa... ?


 MDR ..tu suis c'est bien  :;): 

eh bien  a t fait en 1 journe avec une bande de copains super efficaces 

j'ai quand mme beaucoup de chance de ce ct l ..j'ai plein d'amis super sympa  ::yaisse::

----------


## lper

Coucou Rothen  ::zoubi:: et merci pour les photos, Porcus a donne envie ! ::aie:: 
Donc laissez nous un peu de votre Gewrtz pour ma fille et moi, si jamais vous avez de bonnes adresses  nous conseiller(resto, htel) et des endroits  ne pas louper, bon on ira bien ranger nos chaussons au pied du sapin ! ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Pour Guillaume  il y a de ta boisson de Nol partout


 ::zoubi:: 
Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, mais plutt qu'aller  un march de Nol juste pour le vin chaud, il vaut mieux le faire soi-mme.

En fait, il y a bien autre chose qui m'intresse (en plus des vendeuses :oups ::): , ce sont les santons (je ne sais pas si les santonniers viennent faire les marchs de Nol d'Alsace, mais  Lyon on en trouve) mais vu que je n'ai pas trop de budget  consacrer  ma crche en ce moment (et que mine de rien, a revient vite cher ces petites btes-l), je prfre ne pas trop susciter l'envie (dj, rien que d'aller faire un tour sur le site du santonnier Escoffier, j'ai de folles envies de craquer, si je les avais devant les yeux ce serait pire...).

a n'a strictement rien  voir, mais j'ai cette chanson en tte, alors comme a fait longtemps que je ne vous ai pas propos de chanson :

----------


## illight

Coucou !


Dsol Rothen, mais quand je me balade, je prend rarement des photos  ::?: 

Il y a 2 autres choses  voir :
- la vitrine des galeries Lafayette : ils ont mis des automates pour les enfants, avec des petits escaliers pour pouvoir voir de prs pour les petits
- la rue du vieux march au poissons, qui est un peu l'entre du march de Nol (je trouve) : c'est la route qui va justement de la place Klber jusqu' la cathdrale

Aprs, de mon point de vue strictement personnel, je prfre faire le march de la cathdrale, qui est plus authentique, que le march de la place broglie (la photo de Rothen de la chrstkindelmarik), qui fait beaucoup plus touriste.

Sinon, mais je crois qu'elle l'a pris en photo : c'est le carr magique, qui est toujours magnifiquement dcor (j'y suis pas all cette anne encore) : rue des hallebardes, des orfvre et du chaudron et une autre qui vaut vraiment le coup d'oeil  ::D: 




> Donc laissez nous un peu de votre Gewrtz pour ma fille et moi, si jamais vous avez de bonnes adresses  nous conseiller(resto, htel) et des endroits  ne pas louper, bon on ira bien ranger nos chaussons au pied du sapin !


Si tu rserves un hotel maintenant, je pense qu'il est dj trop tard  ::mouarf:: 

Pour les restos, a dpend ce que tu cherches (poisson, viande, alsacien,...), j'en ai plein  te conseiller. Tu cherches sur Strasbourg mme ?

----------


## Jipt

> MDR ..tu suis c'est bien 
> 
> eh bien  a t fait en 1 journe avec une bande de copains super efficaces 
> 
> j'ai quand mme beaucoup de chance de ce ct l ..j'ai plein d'amis super sympa


Tu veux dire que vous avez balanc les tubes ? Rh mais c'est nul !  ::cry:: 
(dsol mais j'ai franchement horreur du gaspillage)

----------


## Auteur

> eh bien  a t fait en 1 journe avec une bande de copains super efficaces:





> Tu veux dire que vous avez balanc les tubes ? Rh mais c'est nul ! 
> (dsol mais j'ai franchement horreur du gaspillage)


ben oui, Jipt voulait transformer les tubes en verres  vin et les remplir de Gewurztraminer  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Tu cherches sur Strasbourg mme ?


Merci illight pour tes conseils, en effet on va rester je pense une nuit sur Strasbourg ou dans les environs aprs on fera un petit tour en Allemagne.
Excellente l'ide des tubes en verre ! ::chin:: 

[/Edit]Il restait une place au bouclier d'or ! :8-):

----------


## illight

> Merci illight pour tes conseils, en effet on va rester je pense une nuit sur Strasbourg ou dans les environs aprs on fera un petit tour en Allemagne.


Tu n'as pas rpondu  ma question  ::aie::  M'enfin je vais quand mme te faire une liste non exhaustive des restaurants que j'aime bien (je te fais une liste  froid, il y a tellement de restos, pas facile de choisir  ::mrgreen::  je te donne ceux qui me viennent  l'esprit) :
- Le Tire-bouchon : c'est une petite Winstub, conviviale (tout le monde s'asseoit cte  cte), o les plats sont trs bien garnis (tu manges pour ta faim), et c'est pas trop loin de la cathdrale, dans une petite rue. Typiquement Alsacien. j'ai mang la dernire fois un Waedele gratin au munster, un dlice  ::mrgreen:: 
- le Gurtlerhoft : restaurant dans un caveau, pile en face de la cathdrale. Pour un restaurant qui pourrait tre touristique vu son emplacement, tu manges trs bien : je te recommande le backoeffe si tu n'y a jamais gout  ::D: 
- Tu as le restaurant prfr de Chirac, "Chez Yvonne", o tu mange trs bien aussi. Je crois que c'est dans le carr d'or.
- si tu veux bien manger, je te conseille la carambole, un restaurant de poissons (et pour moi le seul potable  Strasbourg mme) dans la petite France, par contre, c'est un peu plus cher que le reste (de 1 c'est du poisson, et de 2, je crois que ce resto vient d'avoir une toile). D'ailleurs, je pense que si tu rserve pas maintenant c'est mort  ::mrgreen:: 
- Aprs, tu as un restaurant de caquelons (un peu suisse) "Au caquelon" prs de la place des tonneliers, qui est trs bon.
- ne connaissant pas tes gots, si tu veux plutt un restaurant gastro, plutt que d'aller au Crocodile, qui est le plus connu, et franchement il a un peu baiss je trouve, je te conseille plutt d'aller au 1741, qui est aussi un gastro, un peu moins cher (je crois) sur le quai des bateliers, un peu plus cosi, et si tu es bien plac tu as vu sur le quai, qui est magnifique de nuit  ::): 

Aprs, la liste ci-dessus sont des restaurants vraiment  Strasbourg mme et pas trop loin de ton Hotel (qui est dans la petite France). Comme dit, ce sont ma liste,  toi de voir ce qui te plait le plus.

Si tu sors de Strasbourg, la liste s'allonge, aprs je sais pas dans quel coin tu vas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Si tu sors de Strasbourg, la liste s'allonge, aprs je sais pas dans quel coin tu vas


Je viens spcialement pour le fabuleux, merveilleux, somptueux, prestigieux, scanda(oups), fastueux march de Nol, donc on va rester au cur de la ville pour profiter de visiter, dguster, dcouvrir (...) et boire quand mme du Gewrzt, donc merci pour ta liste qui nous donne bien du choix (le Tire-bouchon m'allche) !
(avec 5 fois le verbe manger dans ton post, j'ai l'impression qu'on va se rgaler...) ::sleep::

----------


## illight

Je n'y connais absolument rien en vin (contrairement  mon pre ou ma femme), mais je sais que pour beaucoup, Strasbourg est la ville du Gewurtz (comme mon pre par exemple). Mais si tu veux gouter un vin Alsacien qui sort de l'ordinaire et peu connu (en tout cas je pense pas qu'il soit connu), au resto o tu vas, demande un verre de Kaefferkopf. Mon pre, grand connaisseur en vin blanc a t trs surpris  :;): 
Par contre, pareil pour le resto que l'hotel : rserves rapidement a risque d'tre plein  :;): 

Ah si tu vas au march de Nol du chriskindlemarik, et si tu es amateur de crpes, je te conseille de les prendre sur cette place,  la creperie de la bonne humeur : la crpe chocolat est divine (ils mettent du chocolat noir dessus, et a fond, c'est trop bon  ::mrgreen::  c'est  peu prs en face de la boutique Airfrance  ::aie::  (et c'est 'alle o il y a "le moins" de monde)  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais si tu veux gouter un vin Alsacien qui sort de l'ordinaire et peu connu (en tout cas je pense pas qu'il soit connu), au resto o tu vas, demande un verre de Kaefferkopf.


J'avais 10 / 12 ans,  l'poque, quand ma famille vivait vers Strasbourg, mais je trouvai les noms assez bizzare donc je m'en souviens encore : ma grand-mre (paix  son ame) alsacienne "pure souche"  ne jurait que par le Zotzenberg et le  Altenberg de Bergheim

----------


## lper

La rservation est faite, faudra juste faire gaffe  la crise de foie ou  la gueule de bois en voulant goter  tout ! ::aie:: 
Merci encore pour vos conseils.

----------


## illight

Alors c'tait bien ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

Ddicace pour lper

----------


## lper

::ptdr:: 

Avant de pouvoir vous raconter, faudrait que je parte ! Dpart prvu lundi matin si tout va bien et retour le 24, donc promis si j'ai quelques photos, avec de belles alsaciennes. ::oops::  Aussi belles que les russes j'espre... ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> donc promis si j'ai quelques photos, avec de belles alsaciennes.


Dans ce genre de tenue  ::oops:: 


En tous cas, bon voyage et profites-en bien.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !  ::zoubi:: 

comme c'est de circonstance je vous souhaite  tous un 



et tchez d'tre sage  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.madmoizelle.com/string-laine-wtf-mode-308110
lper, tu as mont un bizness ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> http://www.madmoizelle.com/string-laine-wtf-mode-308110
> lper, tu as mont un bizness ?


En plus, vu le prix de vente par rapport au cout des matires premires, si les commandes affluent, les profits peuvent rapidement devenir assez importants.

----------


## rothen

Bon ben visiblement tout le monde est parti  ::calim2:: 

je souhaite  tous 



ensemble ...ou pas  ::roll::  ..ben  l'avenir le dira  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Bon ben visiblement tout le monde est parti


ah ben non je suis l  ::kiss::   ::kiss::   ::rose::   ::fleur:: 

Bonne anne, mes meilleurs voeux.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Nan nan nan, tout le monde n'est pas parti !

 ::fleur2::  ::fleur::  Bonne anne !  ::rose:: 
 ::lahola:: 

Et surtout, pour commencer, bonne sant !
Ensuite, cochez toutes les bonnes cases que vous voulez

----------


## Hizin

Toujours l aussi :p

Bonne anne  tous, et meilleurs voeux pour celle-ci.

----------


## giragu03

Toujours l, entre deux cuites repas. Ce n'est vraiment pas facile cette priode de l'anne...
Meilleurs vux de sant, de bonheur, de russite et de <tout ce que voulez de bien> pour 2015  toutes et tous.

lper doit tre tomb dans un tonneau de Gewurtz, vu qu'il ne nous donne pas signe de vie...

----------


## rothen

Ah super contente de vous retrouver pour commencer cette nouvelle anne ...en l'esprant pleine de joies et de bonheur pour tous  ::zoubi:: 

vous avez bien ft le passage de l'une  l'autre ? vous avez fait quoi ?

Auteur t'as pas plus de dcorations sous ton nom que l'an dernier ? je me souvenais pas d'une coupe 

Guillaume t'as  mme pas mis une chanson ..t'es malade ?

bon dj qu'on a perdu Laurent squestr par une Alsacienne  ::mouarf::    part Hizin et AdmChimay il en reste d'autres de prsents sur ce forum ??

----------


## sevyc64

Bien sur qu'il en reste d'autres  ::): 

Bonne anne !

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur t'as pas plus de dcorations sous ton nom que l'an dernier ? je me souvenais pas d'une coupe


La coupe est l depuis un petit moment. La dcoration la plus rcente sont les  ???? sous mon avatar.

----------


## rothen

contente de te retrouver Yves ..tout mignon en pre Nol  ::zoubi:: 

ah tu vois Auteur ..mme blonde j'arrive  remarquer des changements ...je suis trop forte  ::mouarf::  mais euh  veut dire quoi tes ???

----------


## Auteur

Cela indique les Questions/Rponses postes dans la FAQ.

----------


## lper

Coucou et bonne anne  tous !

Je n'ai pas beaucoup touch  l'ordi, en tout cas super Strasbourg, un vrai rgal dans tous les sens du terme, je mettrais quelques photos. Ce soir coup de blues avant la reprise ::(:  mais bon un plaisir de vous retrouver tous en forme. ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> Ah super contente de vous retrouver pour commencer cette nouvelle anne ...en l'esprant pleine de joies et de bonheur pour tous 
> 
> vous avez bien ft le passage de l'une  l'autre ? vous avez fait quoi ?


Passage  la nouvelle anne bien sympa, chez un de mes cousins avec plusieurs de ses amis, soire raclette et quelques jeux : simple mais efficace (en plus dodo sur place pour viter les inconvnients de la route).
Et sinon, le 2 janvier, devine ce que j'ai fait... J'ai tondu la pelouse ! (je ne suis pas encore compltement cingl, c'est juste qu'ayant arrt de tondre assez tt  l'automne et tant donn le temps de cette fin d'automne/dbut d'hiver, l'herbe avait pas mal repouss et je ne pouvais pas vraiment attendre le printemps pour tondre : du coup, il fallait trouver un moment o le sol tait assez gel pour que le tracteur ne s'embourbe pas).



> Auteur t'as pas plus de dcorations sous ton nom que l'an dernier ? je me souvenais pas d'une coupe


Comme pour la lgion d'honneur, il y a la promotion du 1er janvier  ::mouarf::  (plus srieusement, c'est pour rcompenser son travail de rdaction de questions/rponses dans la FAQ)



> Guillaume t'as  mme pas mis une chanson ..t'es malade ?


J'tais pass en coup de vent, entre les repas et tous les morceaux d'orgues que j'ai eu  travailler (en plus du boulot...), j'tais bien occup. Je mets a ce soir ou demain.



> bon dj qu'on a perdu Laurent squestr par une Alsacienne    part Hizin et AdmChimay il en reste d'autres de prsents sur ce forum ??


S'il nous fait des tricots en utilisant de la choucroute comme laine, on n'est pas rendu  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Alors comme promis quelques photos, merci  la dame qui nous a indiqu notre chemin, trop gentille  !

----------


## lper

La suite, les nounours c'est l o on a mang, le tire-bouchon, le serveur doit se rappeler de moi ! ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Encore quelques unes avec l'envers du dcors ::calim2:: , le march avec le thme de la Belgique et un monde pour manger des frites ! :8O:

----------


## lper

Et pour finir avec ce musicien chanteur qui a fait "The Voice",  le matin c'est plus calme.

----------


## rothen

Contente de vous retrouver en mme forme que l'an dernier  :;): 

avec la mme originalit pour Guillaume ..srement le seul avoir pens  tondre sa pelouse un 2 janvier  ::ptdr:: 

superbes tes photos Laurent ...t'as vraiment fait un bon reportage , avec un mlange de tout ..eh oui , triste pour l'envers du dcor ..c'est vrai que Nol n'est pas une priode de joie pour tout le monde  ::?: 

par contre , tu sais bien , je suis toujours curieuse ...qu'est-ce que tu lui as fait  ce pauvre tire -bouchon ??  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> par contre , tu sais bien , je suis toujours curieuse ...qu'est-ce que tu lui as fait  ce pauvre tire -bouchon ??


Et surtout, o sont donc les photos des alsaciennes dguises en mre nol ???  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> t'as vraiment fait un bon reportage


Merci ! ::D: 



> par contre , tu sais bien , je suis toujours curieuse ...qu'est-ce que tu lui as fait  ce pauvre tire -bouchon ??


Tout savoir sans rien payer, t'avais qu' tre l !  ::mouarf:: 
Non en fait, rien d'extraordinaire si ce n'est qu'on a super bien mang, bu et ainsi bien rigol avec des grecs et le serveur, tout cela dans une bonne humeur trs festive, maintenant je sais que l'alsacien est un bon vivant qui aime bien manger et bien boire, je ne savais pas d'ailleurs que c'est le pays d'origine du foi gras.


Au fait, j'ai appris  l'dire en savoyard "Chata boun'an, la raf'tou'nan", je suis pas sr de l'orthographe par contre (n'essayez surtout pas de traduire)...

----------


## lper

> Et surtout, o sont donc les photos des alsaciennes dguises en mre nol ???


Ben l elles se sont bien caches, surement eu peur de moi, tu as vu par exemple le grand mchant loup sur une des faades ? :;):

----------


## Lady

Hello  Tous

Bonne Anne !! 

Ici a dmarre dans les boutons. Vive la varicelle du 1er janvier. (Qui a 90% de chance de devenir varicelle du 15 janvier pour n2  ::aie:: )

----------


## Kropernic

> le march avec le thme de la Belgique et un monde pour manger des frites !


Vive la Belgique ! (faut dire, les rares fois o je vais en France et que j'y mange des frites, c'est rarement cuit convenablement...  Vous saviez qu'il faut au moins 2 cuissons ?  Certains en font mme 3 mais c'est rare)

Et bonne anne  tous  ::mrgreen::  .

----------


## AdmChiMay

> S'il nous fait des tricots en utilisant de la choucroute comme laine, on n'est pas rendu


Il y aurait bien une version avec notre varech breton, mais il faut tricoter avec les outils et doigts dlicats d'un terre-neuva qui tricote ses filets de pche. Nonobstant qu'il fasse un peu frisquet  cette saison.

----------


## shadowmoon

Salute !

Bonne anne, sant ...

Me concernant, heureusement que je n'ai repris le travail qu'hier. En effet, aprs avoir ft nol et le nouvel an 3 fois chacun, les 2,3 et 4 janvier n'ont pas t de trop pour me remettre de ces agapes. 

Si tout se passe bien dans les semaines  venir, je devrais prvoir un dmnagement pour le milieu de l'anne. 

Pour l'instant (re)dmarrage en douceur, le temps de reprendre mon rythme.

@+ la compagnie

----------


## giragu03

Chose promise, chose due.
Une chanson pour la nouvelle anne :



Et j'imagine qu'avant minuit vous avez fait "le compte  rebours final" :

----------


## Nhaps

*Bonne anne les jeunes !*

----------


## Kropernic

> *Bonne anne les jeunes !*


Et les autres ils puent ? ^^

----------


## giragu03

> Et les autres ils puent ? ^^


Surtout quand c'est l'un des plus jeunes du fil qui nous crit a.
Pour les plus vieux, un petit Guy Bart pour souhaiter bonne anne et bonne chance

----------


## Nhaps

> Et les autres ils puent ? ^^


Mais non je vous aime tous bien sr. Ton commentaire m'a fait pens  cette musique, plutt trs connu j'imagine




De tout de facon jeunes ou vieux, quelle importance ? Le tout c'est d'tre bien dans son corps et dans sa tte.

*Bonne sant les vieux*

 ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Une rponse facile  cette chanson :




 :;):

----------


## Kropernic

Donc les jeunes peuvent avoir une bonne anne et tre malade et c'est l'inverse pour les vieux.

Mais quelle discrimination !  Y a plus de jeunesse j'vous dit !

(j'ai envie de chercher la p'tite bte aujourd'hui)

----------


## lper

> (j'ai envie de chercher la p'tite bte aujourd'hui)


T'as pas eu tes frites fraches,  la carbonnade... ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

Possible oui.  Je ne mange plus grand chose depuis samedi (quelques tracas  la maison qui me coupent l'apptit).

----------


## Nhaps

> Possible oui.  Je ne mange plus grand chose depuis samedi (quelques tracas  la maison qui me coupent l'apptit).


La fidle gastro de janvier  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

Ca aurait pu mais non.  Cela n'a rien  voir avec ma sant personnelle.

----------


## rothen

Ah super , plein de chansons ..pour les jeunes ..comme pour les vieux  ::mouarf:: 

profitez encore un peu de vos vacances ..je vais bientt vous faire travailler  :;): 

eh oui , j'ai fait un peu de rangement ...donc je vais encore une fois avoir besoin de vous pour mettre un nom sur mes objets non -identifies  ::koi::

----------


## illight

> Non en fait, rien d'extraordinaire si ce n'est qu'on a super bien mang, bu et ainsi bien rigol avec des grecs et le serveur, tout cela dans une bonne humeur trs festive, maintenant je sais que l'alsacien est un bon vivant qui aime bien manger et bien boire, je ne savais pas d'ailleurs que c'est le pays d'origine du foi gras.



Je te l'avais dit qu'on mangeait bien la-bas  ::mrgreen::  
Et oui, le foie gras ne vient pas des Landes, mais bien de l'Alsace  ::D: 

Sinon, bonne anne et bonne sant  tous  ::D: 

Concernant luc Arbogast, quand il est pass  The Voice, je le connaissais dj, car il tait depuis trs longtemps dans les rues de Strasbourg  ::):

----------


## rothen

Censur ou pas ? je ne sais pas si on a le droit ..mais aujourd'hui , juste envie de mettre

----------


## lper

Je te suis Rothen mme si je ne voulais pas attrister ce thread et ne suis pas d'humeur  tre drle, mes rflexions  cette tragdie j'ai prfr les poster sur l'autre forum et merci pour la correction du foie  illight. :;):

----------


## rothen

merci Laurent  ::zoubi:: 

comme je viens sur ce forum que redirige par mail de mon ordi , je ne regarde pas le reste , tu peux me donner le lien du sujet ?  m'intresserait de le lire

beaucoup de dessinateurs ont rendu hommage  leurs amis disparus ...ils sont tous trs bien fait mais pour moi celui-l est le plus optimiste ..


vous avez prfr lequel vous ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

Y a en fait plusieurs thread :

celui-ci  partir de ce post (mais a part ensuite en cacahutes je trouve) :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...n/#post8088414

Et ceux-ci :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...charlie-hebdo/

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14.../suis-charlie/

----------


## rothen

Merci Laurent  ::zoubi:: 

je vais aller voir tout  ...j'en ai pour la nuit je pense  ::yaisse:: 

sinon vous , aucune image publie vous a parle ?? 
en tous cas moi dj j'ai t super impressionne par la mobilisation spontane des gens ..je trouve  trs rconfortant dans cette priode o l'individualisme est le plus souvent de mise  :;):

----------


## lper

> merci Laurent


+



> Merci Laurent


=  ::mrgreen:: 


 ::aie::

----------


## rothen

fait de trop ?  tu veux que je les enlve  ::calim2:: 

voil ce que c'est d'tre trop polie et gentille ...je vais me corriger  ::wow::

----------


## Auteur

> fait de trop ?  tu veux que je les enlve


laisse les.. Il n'a pas l'habitude, il est tout mu c'est tout.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Y a en fait plusieurs thread :
> 
> celui-ci  partir de ce post (mais a part ensuite en cacahutes je trouve) :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...n/#post8088414
> 
> Et ceux-ci :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...charlie-hebdo/
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14.../suis-charlie/


Y en a un autre, trs intimiste, dans le forum confidentiel Pascal : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...harlie-n-mort/

----------


## rothen

l on en est  l'assaut par la police  ..peut tre de bonnes nouvelles trs rapidement  pour ceux qui peuvent suivre a en direct  la tl

----------


## Nhaps

> l on en est  l'assaut par la police  ..peut tre de bonnes nouvelles trs rapidement  pour ceux qui peuvent suivre a en direct  la tl


http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...i-attentat.php

----------


## rothen

2eme prise d'otages ..l je trouve que  sent le coup mont ...j'ai l'impression que les terroristes ont tout planifi  ::?: 

bon esprons juste qu'il ne vont pas ridiculiser nos forces de l'ordre qui ont eux une marge de manoeuvre trs troite ...je souhaite vraiment que tout se passe au mieux 

l je voudrais mettre cette chanson qui rsume en gros ce que je pense de tout  




PS :merci J-P pour ton lien  ::zoubi::  bon c'est vrai que le post n'a pas t trs fourni  :;):

----------


## lper

> laisse les.. Il n'a pas l'habitude, il est tout mu c'est tout.


C'est pas faux :;): 
Allez bon week-end malgr ces vnements, la vie continue !

----------


## Nhaps

Bel hommage.

----------


## rothen

Merci Jonathan pour ce bel hommage  ::zoubi:: 

bon , mme si c'est pas facile de passer  autre chose la vie doit continuer et l comme je trouve que vous vous tes assez reposs  ::mouarf:: ..quelques objets  identifier ..
bon , vu o je les ai trouvs ils ne sont forcment pas de premire jeunesse , donc normal la plupart d'entre vous n'ont jamais vu ce genre de choses ..comme moi non plus , l'identification ne sera pas facile  ::arf:: 

le premier 

 alors il y a une flche vers la gauche crit : quipement 
et une vers la droite avec : antenne 

le 2 eme 


le 3eme 



voil voil ... vous ..bonne chance  ::mouarf2::

----------


## Kropernic

Moi je dis qu'il y a un bic !

----------


## shadowmoon

> le premier 
> 
>  alors il y a une flche vers la gauche crit : quipement 
> et une vers la droite avec : antenne


Je pense  un raccord pour brancher un appareil de mesure sans perturber le signal envoy / reu par une radio CB ou un autre appareil du mme genre. 

En se basant sur ta photo, l'appareil de mesure se raccorde sur la partie verticale du "T", l'appareil  tester et l'antenne sur la partie horizontale, en suivant les indications des flches.

----------


## giragu03

> Je pense  un raccord pour brancher un appareil de mesure sans perturber le signal envoy / reu par une radio CB ou un autre appareil du mme genre. 
> 
> En se basant sur ta photo, l'appareil de mesure se raccorde sur la partie verticale du "T", l'appareil  tester et l'antenne sur la partie horizontale, en suivant les indications des flches.


a me parait quand mme vraiment gros pour se brancher sur de la CB et de mmoire (a doit bien faire 15 ans que je n'ai pas revu de CB), il fallait visser pour tous les branchements et c'tait des cbles du genre : 

Vraiment pas d'ides de ce que peuvent tre ces bestiaux...

----------


## Invit

Hello. Une contribution rapide.
Le premier ressemble normment  un T pour cble de tl (pour diviser le signal en deux). On a a  la maison. Et effectivement, ce sont les mmes prises que la CB.
Le deuxime, c'est un radiateur mais pour faire quoi ? Pour chauffer ou plutt pour dissiper de la chaleur et contribuer au refroidissement d'un composant ?
Pour le troisime, a ressemble au prototype de la premire souris mais bon, je pense que je fais fausse route.  ::mouarf:: 
Bonne recherche.

----------


## Auteur

Pour la photo 2 on peut visiblement rgler l'espace entre les lments. On dirait une sorte d'tau...

Pour la photo 3, j'ai l'impression que ce sont des interrupteurs rotatifs. 

Il  n'y a pas de marques ou de numro de rfrences ?

----------


## sevyc64

Pour le premier, j'opterais moi aussi pour un accessoire en rapport avec la HF, un guide d'onde, ou comme dit, un appareil permettant la mesure en parallle de l'quipement.

Pour le second, aucune ide. Je dirais que c'est un lment de quelque chose d'autre, mais quoi. (ma premire ide tait un condo  air)

Pour le troisime, il semble bien y avoir des interupteurs rotatifs. apparemment c'est un synchronisme, mais de quoi ?

----------


## Auteur

J'aimerai bien avoir une autre vue du 3me objet.

----------


## Invit

> J'aimerai bien avoir une autre vue du 3me objet.


On dirait un assemblage de rotocontacteurs qui seraient modifis par l'axe de gauche pour un circuit lectrique quelconque.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour la photo 2 on peut visiblement rgler l'espace entre les lments. On dirait une sorte d'tau...


Avec un fil  gauche ?




> Pour le second, aucune ide. Je dirais que c'est un lment de quelque chose d'autre, mais quoi. (ma premire ide tait un condo  air)


Pas mal le condo. Sinon, j'avais pens  un redresseur au slnium (j'en ai vu il y a looooooooooooooongtemps, a y ressemble un peu)

----------


## Auteur

> Avec un fil  gauche ?


Je l'ai vu. J'ai pens  une mise  la terre du dispositif.

----------


## rothen

Ah super , vous avancez bien  ::bravo:: 

l faut que j'aille faire des courses , j'tudie tout  en revenant et je ferai une photo du 3 eme sous un autre angle 

de toutes faons , vu que j'ai trouv  au fin fond du grenier  peut tre que des trucs anciens et vu que mon mari a tout fait  commencer par la construction du tout premier ordinateur sur plan ..le domaine de recherche est trs grand  ::yaisse::

----------


## lper

> vu que mon mari a tout fait  commencer par la construction du tout premier ordinateur sur plan ..le domaine de recherche est trs grand


Et ben, a devait tre une "tte" ton mari, une grande intelligence scientifique je suppose, il devait tre passionnant !  ::oops::

----------


## rothen

> Et ben, a devait tre une "tte" ton mari, une grande intelligence scientifique je suppose, il devait tre passionnant !


Oui Laurent , mon mari  maitris tellement de domaines , en plus  la vitesse grand V , que c'est sr il n'tait pas dans sa 1ere vie ..si vous n'y croyez pas  ce genre de chose je vous donnerais des dtails qui ne peuvent que faire penser   ...  :;): 
Comme promis ..euh avec un peu de  retard  ::mouarf::  la photo du 3eme sous un autre angle 

c vous inspire plus  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> c vous inspire plus


absolument pas  ::aie:: 
Je crois qu'il sera difficile d'en dire plus sans l'appareil complet.

----------


## Kropernic

Moi a m'inspire un accessoire d'un des films Terminator mais a ne doit probablement pas tre a ^^.

----------


## sevyc64

Pas plus inspir pour moi. 

Mais je pense pas qu'en l'tat ce soit ngociable.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Je ne pense pas qu'on soit dans le guide d'onde, mais plutt dans l'optique.
Y a-t-il une lentille, ou quelque chose qui semble reflter la lumire, dans l'un des 3 axes ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour le troisime appareil, si je comprends bien, les mcanismes vu dans la premire image sont dans la partie triangulaire partiellement ferme. La molette que l'on voit sur le dessus sert pour les actionner et donc dplacer une partie des lments visibles dans la deuxime image.

De plus il me semble distinguer un tube creux qui pourrait servir de support dans la partie la plus longue. 

Du coup, je pense plutt  un outil pour tester un chantillon de matriau sur sa rsistance par rapport  une torsion longitudinale.

Lchantillon plac dans le tube creux tourne avec les disques alors que ses extrmits restent fixes. Les disques permettent aussi d'viter tout mouvement sur les autres axes de dplacement.

Je pense que l'autre partie plus courte, avec la barre "pleine" au milieu devait tre relie  un autre systme avec un cadran pour lire l'angle de torsion (ou une autre mesure en lien avec celle-ci) dduit grce  la rotation de cette barre.

NB : Ce sont justes des dductions faites avec mes souvenirs de terminale S SI, je peux me tromper compltement.

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 
eh bien , on peut dire que vous m'avez fait passer un temps fou sur internet pour regarder toutes vos pistes  ::fou::  mais franchement c'tait passionnant et j'ai appris plein de choses  ::yaisse:: 
je ne peux pas revenir sur toutes mais voii mes  quelques rflexions  sur tout  




> Le premier ressemble normment  un T pour cble de tl (pour diviser le signal en deux). 
> 
> effectivement , j'ai enlev les bouchons transparents , c'est bien pour brancher des cables tl avec une prise mle d'un ct et une femelle de l'autre ..mais dans quoi peut se poser l'axe du milieu ? il y a des encoches en bas , en plus la pice est hyper lourde 
> 
> Le deuxime, c'est un radiateur mais pour faire quoi ? Pour chauffer ou plutt pour dissiper de la chaleur et contribuer au refroidissement d'un composant ?
> ca pourrait tre une piste mais j'ai pas trouver de lien





> Pour le premier, j'opterais moi aussi pour un accessoire en rapport avec la HF, un guide d'onde, ou comme dit, un appareil permettant la mesure en parallle de l'quipement.
> Il serait brancher sur quel genre d'appareil ?? 
> 
> Pour le second, ma premire ide tait un condo  air
> oui , possible ,  y ressemble





> On dirait un assemblage de rotocontacteurs qui seraient modifis par l'axe de gauche pour un circuit lectrique quelconque.
> oui , tout  fait possible avec ce que j'ai vu su internet , si  peut t'aider sur chaque "disque " est crit S100A , S100B..etc jusqu' F





> j'avais pens  un redresseur au slnium (j'en ai vu il y a looooooooooooooongtemps, 
> 
>  mon avis le 2 c'est   , c'est vraiment ce qui ressemble le plus , dans ton lien il y en a un qui a exactement les mmes plaques , la seule chose qui diffre c'est que sur le mien il y a des trous dans l'axe central 
> 
> bon , si c'est  ,  servait  quoi ce truc l ???  )





> Je crois qu'il sera difficile d'en dire plus sans l'appareil complet.
> 
> le pb c'est que je risque pas de trouver de quoi il a bien pu faire partie ..je vais mettre la pice de ct , on sait jamais si je retrouve un appareil dans lequel il va





> Mais je pense pas qu'en l'tat ce soit ngociable.


non , non , Yves , l c'est pas pour les vendre , c'est pour ma culture gnrale , et satisfaire ma curiosit sur l'utilit de ces trus anciens ..en plus  justifie le post non  ::mouarf:: 




> Je ne pense pas qu'on soit dans le guide d'onde, mais plutt dans l'optique.
> Y a-t-il une lentille, ou quelque chose qui semble reflter la lumire, dans l'un des 3 axes ?


non , non , il n'y a rien de ce gout l 




> Du coup, je pense plutt  un outil pour tester un chantillon de matriau sur sa rsistance par rapport  une torsion longitudinale.
> 
>  euh , j'ai pas tout compris ce que tu as mis , j'ai fait le tour de tout ce que j'ai pu voir d'crit dessus , va peut-tre te conforter dans tes dductions 
>  enfin c'est pour les autres aussi bien sr :
> 
>  .P07763374 ..bon avec  ,  part des numros de tel ..je suis tombe sur une "harpe" bon , j'ai reconnu..c'est pas  
> 
> .dessous il y a , au crayon : 6 circuits (+ 2 ) ..6 positions  
> 
> ...


Bon ben voil .. vous de jouer  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par *Jipt*
> 
> j'avais pens  un redresseur au slnium (j'en ai vu il y a looooooooooooooongtemps,
> 			
> 		
> 
>  mon avis le 2 c'est  , c'est vraiment ce qui ressemble le plus , dans ton lien il y en a un qui a exactement les mmes plaques , la seule chose qui diffre c'est que sur le mien il y a des trous dans l'axe central


 ::yaisse:: 




> bon , si c'est  ,  servait  quoi ce truc l ??? )


 redresser une tension alternative pour la transformer en tension continue.
C'est de l'lectronique pure et dure mais a a bien 60 ans ou plus, une ternit, quoi  ::mrgreen:: 
Poubelle, enfin, dchetterie je voulais dire,  moins que quelqu'un veuille monter un muse...

----------


## lper

Bon ben moi j'ai une identification  te proposer Rothen. ::zoubi:: 

Si tu trouves, promis un cadeau si on se croise un jour ! :;): 

Voici l'engin, c'est facile si tu es cinphile.
Les autres si ils veulent peuvent cacher leur rponse.

----------


## Auteur

> Bon ben moi j'ai une identification  te proposer Rothen.


une chose est sre : ce n'est pas une pelote de laine et des aiguilles  tricoter.




> Si tu trouves, promis un cadeau si on se croise un jour !


un string en laine ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> une chose est sre : ce n'est pas une pelote de laine et des aiguilles  tricoter.


Non mais a n'empche pas non plus. ::aie:: 

Question subsidiaire, qui est la personne devant l'appareil ?
Un indice, j'en profite comme il n'y a pas eu de chanson aujourd'hui :

----------


## shadowmoon

> Question subsidiaire, qui est la personne devant l'appareil ?


[rponses en blanc] C'est Q derrire son "mini hlicoptre" en "kit"  _The little Nelly_ dans _You only live twice_ [/rponses en blanc]

----------


## rothen

MDR ..je connaissais pas ...trop bien 




on trouve  o ?.? 

eh oui , c'est vous qui m'avez appris  aller voir sur Google  partir d'une photo  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Pas mal Shadowmoon, belle imagination mais la bonne rponse est donne par Rothen, par contre elle a trich. ::calim2:: De notre faute  nous tous, une des rares choses qu'on lui a apprise  faire. ::cry:: 


 Qui est bon en mcanique pour le fabriquer, nous faudrait aussi tes mensurations Rothen !

 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 


La scne est tire du film "burn after reading" des gniaux frres Cohen, l'actrice avait dj le rle d'une shrif enceinte dans un film des mmes ralisateurs "Fargo",  voir absolument. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> La scne est tire du film "burn after reading" des gniaux frres Cohen, l'actrice avait dj le rle d'une shrif enceinte dans un film des mmes ralisateurs "Fargo",  voir absolument.


Frances McDormand est marie avec Jol Coen, ceci expliquant cela !
Et Fargo est un must ! Je l'ai d'ailleurs regarder ce week-end.

----------


## sevyc64

> on trouve  o ?.?


En se promenant sur des sites faisant commerce de la dpravation de l'tre humain, on arrive  trouver des sexshops vendant nombres de choses insolites. Ce genre de machine n'tant pas forcment le plus hard. En fouillant un peu, on arrive  trouver assez facilement tout ce que que l'on irait mme pas imagin.
Par contre, gnralement le plaisir a un prix !

----------


## lper

> Frances McDormand est marie avec Jol Coen, ceci expliquant cela !
> Et Fargo est un must ! Je l'ai d'ailleurs regarder ce week-end.


Ah ok !  De plus je viens de voir qu'elle a eu un oscar pour ce film.

----------


## Kropernic

Hello  tous,

Je me permets de vous poser une petite question prive vu qu'on est pour ainsi dire entre nous sur cette discussion.

Avec ma compagne nous recherchons un nouveau logement et nous avons vu ceci.  Qu'en pensez-vous ??

Je vous demande  vous car vu que c'est en Belgique, y a peu de chances que vous veniez me le piquer lol.

----------


## Lady

Alors je dirais j'aime bien mais des vrifications  faire:

1 Etanchit : je serait super attentif pendant la visite aux plafonds / coins de mur pour dtecter tout trace d'infiltration (Aprs a semble refait faut espr que cela a t bien refait)

2 chauffage : a tombe bien en hiver c'est le bon moment pour voir si c'est un frigo , demander  voir les facture de gaz / lectricit selon comment c'est chauffer)
2.5 Clim : l c'est pas le bon moment mais vrifier si possible que l't c'est pas un four.

3 Bruit : Si tu peux visiter un jour de dluge en plus de vrifier le point 1 en live a permet aussi de voir si quand il pleut a devient pas impossible de s'entendre penser. 


Bon  priori pour se gar a doit aller.

----------


## lper

Hello Kropernic,

a a l'air sympa mais fais attention surtout aux :
-> installations lectriques
-> plomberie
-> type de chauffage et donc l'isolation des vitres, des murs.
Pour cela, fais toi aider de quelqu'un qui s'y connait dans chaque domaine et vienne voir sur place pour tout vrifier.
De plus, renseigne toi sur les divers frais qu'il peut y avoir, par exemple les frais de coproprit, des communs...

Sinon vivement que tu nous invites pour le barbecue !  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Je l'ai vue aprs avoir crit le message mais il y a une description plus longue ici.

Y a le dtail sur le chauffage, les chassis et les charges (vu que c'est en co-proprit).

Si jamais on l'achte, j'arrangerai le barbec (a pourrait tre sympa, rothen nous lira les lignes de la main  ::mouarf:: ).  Vous prendrez des matelas gonflables (vu que a ferait une trotte pour certains) et on trouvera bien un coin pour vous caser XD.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Vous prendrez des matelas gonflables (vu que a ferait une trotte pour certains) et on trouvera bien un coin pour vous caser XD.


Dans certains cas, les siges de voiture sont plus confortables, et, du coup, a rgle aussi les ventuels problmes de places. Mais, il est vrai que a peut tre moins pratique pour des activits nocturnes assez particulires ... 

 ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

[edit] ou alors il faut disposer d'une banquette arrire rabattable ...         ::aie:: [/edit]

----------


## rothen

> une des rares choses qu'on lui a apprise  faire.


oh vous m'avez appris plein de choses , souvent plus intellectuelles  ::mouarf::  mais franchement c'est celle-l qui me sert le plus ...dj ca permet de dbusquer les faux profils sur les sites de rencontre ..de toutes faons c'est simple , ds qu'on tombe sur une gravure de mode ...c'est un piratage d'identit d'un mannequin ou autre  ::wow:: ..le triste c'est que beaucoup doivent se faire avoir 

donc dj pour   ::merci::  vous  




> En se promenant sur des sites faisant commerce de la dpravation de l'tre humain, on arrive  trouver des sexshops vendant nombres de choses insolites.


Je ne suis jamais alle l dessus , ca me tente pas vraiment ..mais j'ai quand mme t  une runion sex toy pour voir  quoi  ressemblait  ::mouarf::  et j'ai aussi une fois fait une visite guide d'un sex shop ..trs instructif ..mais destabilisant pour moi , ben oui , j'ai quand mme eu une ducation bonne soeur ..si , si  ::mouarf3:: 



> Avec ma compagne nous recherchons un nouveau logement et nous avons vu ceci.  Qu'en pensez-vous ??


perso j'adore , c'est vraiment le genre de truc pour lequel je craque ...et en plus avec plein de potentiel  :;):  bon c'est sr il y aura des inconvnients froid et chaleur  ..mais pour moi  vaudrait le coup 




> Si jamais on l'achte, j'arrangerai le barbec (a pourrait tre sympa, rothen nous lira les lignes de la main ).  Vous prendrez des matelas gonflables  et on trouvera bien un coin pour vous caser XD.


pas de pb je vous prparerai la soire et  ferai l'animation , ca vous tonnera pas , j'adore faire la fte  ::wow:: 

sinon , c'est loin de Spa ton ...peut-tre ..futur appart ?

----------


## Kropernic

Spa en Belgique ou bien il s'agit d'un autre Spa ??

Si c'est celui en Belgique, a dpend ce que t'appelle loin.  Mais j'ai tendance  dire qu'en Belgique, rien n'est vraiment loin vu comme notre pays est petit ^^.

Pour la traverser de part en part dans le sens le plus long, a doit pas prendre 5h de route...  Quand on voit aux USA qu'ils doivent prendre l'avion pour aller dire bonjour  la famille qui vit dans le mme pays...  Mme dj en France (Bretagne --> Marseilles, a fait une trotte!)...

Mais pour tre prcis, voici l'itinraire depuis la ville de ce loft jusqu' Spa.

----------


## rothen

merci pour les infos  :;):  en fait non je passe pas par l'endroit du loft pour aller  Spa ...mais j'ai des amis  Namur , donc c'est pas loin  :;): 
tu nous tiendras au courant hein ? bon  de toutes faons t'inquites , on viendra pas avant l't  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas je trouve sympa que tu fasses partager  sur ce post ..c'est vrai qu'on devient presque une famille  force non ??  ::roll::

----------


## Kropernic

Hey !  J'habite actuellement  ct de Namur !! ( 20 min)

Le monde est p'tit quand mme  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> Hey !  J'habite actuellement  ct de Namur !! ( 20 min)
> 
> Le monde est p'tit quand mme


Moi aussi j'habite  ct de Namur !! ( 5h40)  ::aie:: 

Sinon, pas trop mon style, mais a a l'air en bon tat et comme le disait Rothen avec plein de potentiel. Comme les autres, je te conseille de faire attention  tout ce qui est plomberie, lectricit, humidit, bruit... et de te faire accompagner par des personnes de ton entourage qui s'y connaissent.

Tu sais que rien que tes garages sont plus grands qu'un bon nombre d'appartements de Lyon qui valent plus que ce prix-l...

----------


## Lady

> Tu sais que rien que tes garages sont plus grands qu'un bon nombre d'appartements de Lyon qui valent plus que ce prix-l...


Je me faisait la mme rflexion ... Moi qui cherchais une maison  cot de Lille avec ce budget on a pas pens  traverser la frontire c'est bte on aurai peut tre trouv (bon le problme c'est qu'a priori y en a dj pas mal qui ont eu l'ide et le trajet Belgique Lille le matin a ressemble presque  la rgion Parisienne).

----------


## Kropernic

Bin ouais.  Rien qu'en photo, ma compagne et moi avons un coup de cur.

Nous allons le visiter samedi.  On verra ce que cela donne en vrai.  Pour ce qui est de se faire accompagner par des gens qui sont dans le btiment pour voir les dfauts, c'est l tout le problme.
Personne de ma famille n'est dans ce domaine-l...  C'est un peu la merde quoi.  Vous croyez que a se fait de prendre un architecte ou entrepreneur avec ?  Ils ne vont pas me rire au nez ??

Bon aprs, faut encore qu'on arrive  ventre notre maison actuelle.  L'expert l'a estim  215000/220000 (prix plancher 200000) donc a devrait tre bon mais faut voir les sous quel dlai on va pouvoir s'en faire quitte pour prendre ce loft...  Et s'il sera encore libre  ce moment-l...

Ca me stresse du coup ^^.

----------


## lper

> c'est vrai qu'on devient presque une famille  force non ??


Oui maman, dsol tu m'as tendue la perche l ! ::mouarf:: 

@Kropernic : mme avec tes connaissances je suis sr que tu auras de l'aide pour faire le bon choix, faire appel  un pro est aussi une bonne ide juste pour avoir un avis sur l'tat des installations. J'ai un pote par exemple qui a du tout refaire de A  Z(lectricit, plomberie, cuve de mazout, sanitaire, vitrage et bientt le toit(l a doit douiller aussi pas mal)) malgr que la maison leur plaisait, ils ont dcouvert aprs et ont du rajouter au moins la moiti du prix de la maison dans les travaux.

----------


## shadowmoon

> ils ont dcouvert aprs et ont du rajouter au moins la moiti du prix de la maison dans les travaux.


Ont-ils pu attaquer l'ancien propritaire ou le vendeur pour "vice cach" ?

----------


## giragu03

> Bin ouais.  Rien qu'en photo, ma compagne et moi avons un coup de cur.
> 
> Nous allons le visiter samedi.  On verra ce que cela donne en vrai.  Pour ce qui est de se faire accompagner par des gens qui sont dans le btiment pour voir les dfauts, c'est l tout le problme.
> Personne de ma famille n'est dans ce domaine-l...  C'est un peu la merde quoi.  Vous croyez que a se fait de prendre un architecte ou entrepreneur avec ?  Ils ne vont pas me rire au nez ??


a se fait, mais ce n'est pas gratuit (par contre aucune ide du prix).



> Bon aprs, faut encore qu'on arrive  ventre notre maison actuelle.  L'expert l'a estim  215000/220000 (prix plancher 200000) donc a devrait tre bon mais faut voir les sous quel dlai on va pouvoir s'en faire quitte pour prendre ce loft...  Et s'il sera encore libre  ce moment-l...
> 
> Ca me stresse du coup ^^.


Aprs, tu as les prts-relais, mais apparemment a revient vite cher (je n'ai jamais eu besoin de recourir  a, je suis dans ma premire maison... et je n'ai pas l'intention d'en partir, mais d'aprs ceux que je connais qui y ont eu recours, il ne faut pas que le battement dure trop longtemps).



> Ont-ils pu attaquer l'ancien propritaire ou le vendeur pour "vice cach" ?


Shadowmoon, je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup de choses indiques entrent en compte dans les vices cachs. En outre, tout dpend du type de vendeur (particulier ou pro) et des circonstances.
http://www.pap.fr/conseils/achat-ven...-caches/a11250
http://www.paruvendu.fr/immobilier/I...e-vices-caches
Mais souvent, tu n'as que tes yeux pour pleurer...

----------


## lper

> Ont-ils pu attaquer l'ancien propritaire ou le vendeur pour "vice cach" ?


Je pense qu'ils(lui et sa famille) ont prserv leur nergie pour faire les travaux, de plus, il(le pote) m'a avou que si ils s'taient aperu de la somme des travaux  faire avant et bien ils n'auraient jamais achet et maintenant, comme ils adorent leur maison, de plus qu'elle a pris du cachet pour diverses raisons et bien finalement il est tout content comme a. Donc il faut aussi bien rflchir au long terme ou alors plus laisser place  son intuition et ses envies.

----------


## lper

> Mais souvent, tu n'as que tes yeux pour pleurer...


Une comdie bien sympathique  ce sujet http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Maison_du_bonheur

----------


## Kropernic

Rohlala ouiiiiii, il est gnial ce film !

Enfin, j'voudrais quand mme pas tre  la place du personnage de Danny Boon...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Shadowmoon, je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup de choses indiques entrent en compte dans les vices cachs.


En effet a dpend des circonstances, mais vu les propos d'iper :




> tout refaire de A  Z lectricit, plomberie, cuve de mazout, sanitaire, vitrage et bientt le toit ...


J'ai pens  des trucs comme les termites, des fuites pour la cuve, des remontes d'gouts ...

Aprs a peut aussi tre comme pour la dernire maison de mes parents avec selon eux : un carrelage horrible dans l'entre, une cabine de douche mal place dans la salle de bains, un plan de travail trop petit dans la cuisine ...

C'est fonctionnel et habitable tel quel, mais les nouveaux propritaires voient les choses autrement

----------


## Auteur

C'est visiblement une ancienne entreprise qui a t reconvertie en lofts sur 3 tages. Le jardin me semble  l'abandon.
La chaufferie juste derrire une chambre  ::?: 
Dans la salle de bain il y a des traces au plafond.
Au dessus du pole, le plafond est tomb.
Je n'aime pas la dco  ::aie:: 

je n'ai vu que les dfauts, dsol  ::oops:: 


Sinon je rejoins les avis de Lady et lper.

----------


## rothen

Kropenic tu nous tiendras au courant pour l'appart ? et surtout pour le barbec  ::yaisse:: 

sinon c'est quoi  Laurent ??




> Oui maman, dsol tu m'as tendue la perche l !


j'hsite entre  ::furieux::  et c  ::piou::  ...tche de trouver une ide pour  te faire pardonner ..sinon je te rpudie de la famille  ::fou::  

en ce qui concerne les derniers objets que vous avez identifis bon c'est sr 2eme et 3eme poubelle mais je garde le premier 




> Le premier ressemble normment  un T pour cble de tl (pour diviser le signal en deux). On a a  la maison.


jusque l j'ai compris , c'est pour la tl , mais  marche comment ?  va dans quel socle ??

 vous montrer aujourd'hui j'ai  

 ..

oui ,toujours  pour illustrer ma thorie du "quand c'est pas l'heure " 3 camions , 1 voiture ..et pas un seul bless ...trop bien non ?  :;): 

j'ai aussi un autre objet  vous faire deviner 

du dessus 

du cot 


 peut servir  quoi ce truc l  ::roll:: 

sinon aujourd'hui c'est  



vous saviez que  existait ce truc ?? enfin j'espre que vous en avez bien profit  ::salive::

----------


## Jipt

> sinon aujourd'hui c'est  
> 
> 
> 
> vous saviez que  existait ce truc ??


Enfin un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes  ::ccool:: 




> enfin j'espre que vous en avez bien profit


O tu veux quand tu veux  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour l'objet je passe.

----------


## Kropernic

Je vous tiendrai au courant pour le barbec ^^.  Nous allons visiter samedi.  Mais bon, cela ne se dcidera pas en 2 semaines...  Va falloir patienter.

----------


## Auteur

> j'ai aussi un autre objet  vous faire deviner 
>  peut servir  quoi ce truc l


je dirais que c'est tout simplement un rglet.

----------


## giragu03

> je dirais que c'est tout simplement un rglet.


J'aurais dit comme toi (mais je ne suis pas un grand bricolo, donc tout ce qui est outils, je ne connais pas plus que a...).



> Kropenic tu nous tiendras au courant pour l'appart ? et surtout pour le barbec


Le barbec', l'appart'  la rigueur on s'en fiche  ::aie:: 



> vous montrer aujourd'hui j'ai  
> 
> Pice jointe 166899 ..
> 
> oui ,toujours  pour illustrer ma thorie du "quand c'est pas l'heure " 3 camions , 1 voiture ..et pas un seul bless ...trop bien non ?


Il y a des fois comme a...



> sinon aujourd'hui c'est  
> 
> Pice jointe 166902
> 
> vous saviez que  existait ce truc ?? enfin j'espre que vous en avez bien profit


Je savais que a existait (il y a  peu prs des journes pour tous et tout le monde). Perso, je me suis fait un clin  moi-mme parce qu'on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-mme...

----------


## Jipt

> je dirais que c'est tout simplement un rglet.


Pas un peu compliqu et sophistiqu, le truc  rothen, pour un simple rglet ?

----------


## lper

> tche de trouver une ide pour  te faire pardonner

----------


## Auteur

> Pas un peu compliqu et sophistiqu, le truc  rothen, pour un simple rglet ?


pas forcment :
http://www.hmdiffusion.com/Jauge-con...11-24698-p.htm

----------


## Jipt

> pas forcment :
> http://www.hmdiffusion.com/Jauge-con...11-24698-p.htm


Mouais... Mais ce que je ne capte pas dans son truc, c'est la boucle au bout du ct droit, et les deux vis captives (qui doivent servir  visser le machin quelque part, mais ensuite ?)

----------


## rothen

> O tu veux quand tu veux


Oh comme c'est gentil  J-P  ::zoubi::  ...attention que je ne te prenne pas au mot ..suis fantasque parfois  ::wow:: 




> Je savais que a existait (il y a  peu prs des journes pour tous et tout le monde). Perso, je me suis fait un clin  moi-mme parce qu'on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-mme...


oh c'est dommage  Guillaume ..allez je vais pas te laisser comme  , je vais t'en faire un  ::calin::  ::kiss:: 




> 


 ::ptdr::  MDR le regard de ton chat Laurent , trop mignon  ..j'adore ..alors bien sr tu es pardonn  :;): ... 

en plus une vido avec le genre de minets que j'aime , trop bien  ::merci::  




> Pas un peu compliqu et sophistiqu, le truc  rothen,   un simple rglet ?


effectivement je suis alle voir avec le lien , le reglet c'est juste un morceau de ma pice 

je l'ai mieux tudie , apparemment on devrait mettre un fil lectrique dans le trou ou il y a la vis de chaque cot et  communique aussi avec le trou du haut donc  devait se brancher sur l'lectricit non ? 

 vous de trouver  :;):  moi aucune ide  ::?:

----------


## lper

Comme tu as l'habitude de l'utiliser,  mon tour :  ::yaisse:: 

Tiens un lien sur Yes  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> suis fantasque parfois


J'adore !  ::love:: 




> je l'ai mieux tudie, apparemment on devrait mettre un fil lectrique dans le trou o il y a la vis de chaque ct et a communique aussi avec le trou du haut donc a devait se brancher sur l'lectricit non ? 
> 
>  vous de trouver  moi aucune ide


Joue pas avec l'lectricit, a serait dommage qu'on te retrouve colle au mur et toute dessche...  ::ouin:: 

Mais qu'est-ce qui te fait penser qu'on pourrait mettre un fil *lectrique* ? Prsence de connecteur ?

Est-ce que la petite pice transparente peut coulisser ?

Bon, franchement, sans l'autre partie (ce sur quoi se fixe ton machin), a semble mal barr cette identification...

----------


## Auteur

> Mouais... Mais ce que je ne capte pas dans son truc, c'est la boucle au bout du ct droit, et les deux vis captives (qui doivent servir  visser le machin quelque part, mais ensuite ?)


tu sais avec Rothen on commence  avoir l'habitude des trucs tordus  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors:: 





> je l'ai mieux tudie , apparemment on devrait mettre un fil lectrique dans le trou ou il y a la vis de chaque cot et  communique aussi avec le trou du haut donc  devait se brancher sur l'lectricit non ?


c'est donc une prise de courant ??  ::pastaper:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> c'est donc une prise de courant ??


a doit tre en rapport avec le courant, moi a me fait penser  une sorte de potentiomtre qui permettrait de rgler le dbit du courant.
Est-ce que a peut tre une rsistance chauffante aussi ?

----------


## Auteur

> a doit tre en rapport avec le courant, moi a me fait penser  une sorte de potentiomtre qui permettrait de rgler le dbit du courant.
> Est-ce que a peut tre une rsistance chauffante aussi ?


on parle bien de la mme chose ? Du rglet ?
Les 2 molettes forment un systme de fixation. Il est peu probable que cet ensemble soit un potentiomtre.

----------


## lper

Ou alors une antenne ? 
Il y a bien un systme permettant de rgler et mesurer  l'aide de la partie centrale qui se meut sur la tige en U ?

----------


## Auteur

Les graduations sont visiblement en centimtres et commencent  0.

----------


## lper

Et comme la longueur d'onde d'une antenne dpend de sa longueur, c'est juste une ide.

----------


## Kurodiam

> Oh comme c'est gentil  J-P  ...attention que je ne te prenne pas au mot ..suis fantasque parfois 
> 
> 
> oh c'est dommage  Guillaume ..allez je vais pas te laisser comme  , je vais t'en faire un 
> 
> 
>  MDR le regard de ton chat Laurent , trop mignon  ..j'adore ..alors bien sr tu es pardonn ... 
> 
> en plus une vido avec le genre de minets que j'aime , trop bien  
> ...


Persos , ce chat est plus mignon   

Vous trouvez pas , non ?  ::mrgreen::  un chaton prcisment qui attrape sa souris favorite  ::P: 

L'autre chat du post prcdent ressemble au chat bott et je le trouve pas trs cute  ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> L'autre chat du post prcdent ressemble au chat bott et je le trouve pas trs cute


C'est celui-l mme, tir de Shrek.

----------


## lper

> L'autre chat du post prcdent ressemble au chat bott et je le trouve pas trs cute


Petite prcision c'est le chat *P*ott.

----------


## Kurodiam

> Petite prcision c'est le chat *P*ott.


Erreur linguistique  ::mouarf::  .

Pour le coup ,ce chat , c'est moi qui l'ai dessin (et c'est vrai)!  

Comment le trouvez-vous ?  ::): 

PS : j'ai pas pu rsister de mettre mon dessin , j'aime trop les chats  ::love::

----------


## lper

> Comment le trouvez-vous ?


Je ne suis pas un expert en dessin, juste mon avis c'est que les couleurs m'interpellent surtout celle des yeux qui font place  l'imagination.
Sinon, je trouve un peu grossier l'ensemble, surtout le corps qui manque de dtails.
Et puis la signature au milieu du dessin, c'est voulu ?(Auteur va pouvoir la dissquer et nous rvler ton prnom) ::mouarf:: .
Mais pour finir, l'ensemble est assez agrable avec un choix il me semble rsolu de ta part de "provoquer" un peu par ces couleurs non habituelles.

----------


## giragu03

> oh c'est dommage  Guillaume ..allez je vais pas te laisser comme  , je vais t'en faire un


 ::zoubi:: 
Merci pour le cyber-clin. Mais sinon journe des clins ou pas, si tu es seul, ton clin tu dois te le faire toi-mme (je me vois quand mme mal faire des clins  la vendeuse de la boulangerie qui doit tre l'une des seules personnes que j'ai vues mercredi).



> PS : j'ai pas pu rsister de mettre mon dessin , j'aime trop les chats


Moi aussi j'aime bien les chats, c'est vrai qu'en terrine, c'est vraiment bon  ::aie::   ::dehors:: 

Concernant ton dessin, si je pouvais en faire le quart, je pourrais peut-tre mettre des critiques et me prendre pour un critique d'art, mais l, rien  dire... Vraiment chouette !

----------


## Auteur

> Et puis la signature au milieu du dessin, c'est voulu ?(Auteur va pouvoir la dissquer et nous rvler ton prnom).


Pour la signature, je vois une forme qui ressemble  un "D" au milieu d'un spaghetti. J'ai bon ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## Kurodiam

> Pour la signature, je vois une forme qui ressemble  un "D" au milieu d'un spaghetti. J'ai bon ?


Merci ! Mon style de dessin est un peu sckettish , mais pour la couleur , j'ai fait un peu exprs qu'il soit roux ( la base , j'allais le colorier en jaune ,mais il ressemblait plus  un poussin , alors que je voulais lui donner un cot espigle ) . Comme quoi mme les couleurs signifient une chose lorsqu'il s'agit d'exprimer une expression , c'est assez subtile  :;): 

Oui ,en partie  ::D:  pour la signature ....

@+  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

[QUOTE=Kurodiam;8108014Vous trouvez pas , non ?  ::mrgreen::  un chaton prcisment qui attrape sa souris favorite  ::P: [/QUOTE]Mon chat prfre attraper les souris dehors et jouer avec  l'intrieur, c'est bien plus marrant !

----------


## Lady

Ah tiens un deviantartiste (*va l'ajouter dans sa watch list *)

Edit : AAAAAAAAHHHH fan de LadyOscar Copinnnnnnnnnne ... Oh et de legend of Basara aussi ? Naaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn !

Edit d'Edit : hum je crois que je viens de perdre toute crdibilit sur ce forum ...

----------


## lper

> Ah tiens un deviantartiste (*va l'ajouter dans sa watch list *)


Ou une, en tout cas j'ai t faire un tour et c'est magnifique !  :8O:

----------


## Auteur

> Edit d'Edit : hum je crois que je viens de perdre toute crdibilit sur ce forum ...


tu sais  partir du moment o tu postes dans la taverne  ::mrgreen::  ...

----------


## Lady

> Ou une, en tout cas j'ai t faire un tour et c'est magnifique !


Bah en voyant les dessins je me suis aussi dit que a devais tre une c'est pour a que dans mon edit y a crit "copine" ...
(Et la honte si je me suis plante ...)

----------


## giragu03

> Ou une, en tout cas j'ai t faire un tour et c'est magnifique !


Le rond avec la flche sous l'avatar, c'est cens vouloir dire "UN"...
Mais on voit tellement de tout de nos jours, ma bonne dame : des filles aux cheveux courts, des garons aux cheveux longs...  ::): 



> (Et la honte si je me suis plante ...)


Ce qui se passe dans la taverne reste dans la taverne...

----------


## Auteur

> Ce qui se passe dans la taverne reste dans la taverne...


Que nenni ! Ce qui est post dans la taverne est rpercut partout sur la plante ! Et c'est comme a que l'on sait que Lady s'est plante  ::mouarf::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

Histoire de vous tenir au courant, nous sommes all visiter le loft samedi.

A l'intrieur, c'est top.  Pour les morceaux de plafond qui manquent, en fait, le proprio actuel a gard le plafond d'origine (qui date du magasin de meuble donc) pour garder le look industriel.  Au plafond, ce sont en fait des espces d'normes tuiles en terre-cuite (un peu dans ce genre-l) et au dessus du pole, le bas est cass.  Mais je pense que sur une tuile, a doit pas tre bien grave.

Sinon globalement, cela a donne.

Les + :
C'est grandC'est joliY a de place pour vous inviter pour un bbqY a de l'espace pour que mon projo HD puissent enfin servir (il servait dans mon appart y a 4 ans mais dans notre maison actuelle, y a pas de mur assez grand et non encombr)Aucun voisin direct si ce n'est une suprette sur un tiers au dessus du loft.Aucun travaux  prvoir normalement. 

Les - :
Pas trs emball par le quartierC'est dans une copropritOn doit encore voir le PEB (certificat nergtique, j'sais pas si vous avez a aussi en France) histoire d'tre sr que ce ne soit pas un gouffre financier pour chauffer le bouzin.Un ct du loft donne dans la cour de la coproprit et du coup,  moins de garder les tentures fermes les voisins de l'autre ct ont vue dans le loft.Faut mettre des panneaux brise-vue au jardin pour viter le mme problme qu'au point prcdent pour les voisins de l'autre ct de la rue quand on serait dans le jardin (pour le bronzage intgral, c'est mieux  ::aie:: .  C'est pas Rothen qui va me contredire  ::mouarf:: ) 

On y retourne ce soir avec mon pre et un pote histoire de se faire une 2e ide et d'avoir d'autres avis.

----------


## giragu03

> Hello,
> 
> Histoire de vous tenir au courant, nous sommes all visiter le loft samedi.
> 
> A l'intrieur, c'est top.  Pour les morceaux de plafond qui manquent, en fait, le proprio actuel a gard le plafond d'origine (qui date du magasin de meuble donc) pour garder le look industriel.  Au plafond, ce sont en fait des espces d'normes tuiles en terre-cuite (un peu dans ce genre-l) et au dessus du pole, le bas est cass.  Mais je pense que sur une tuile, a doit pas tre bien grave.


Il faut voir si tu n'as pas trop de perte de chaleur par ces trous, ces "tuiles" ayant peut-tre un rle d'isolant...



> Sinon globalement, cela a donne.
> 
> Les + :
> C'est grandC'est joliY a de place pour vous inviter pour un bbqY a de l'espace pour que mon projo HD puissent enfin servir (il servait dans mon appart y a 4 ans mais dans notre maison actuelle, y a pas de mur assez grand et non encombr)Aucun voisin direct si ce n'est une suprette sur un tiers au dessus du loft.Aucun travaux  prvoir normalement. 
> 
> Les - :
> Pas trs emball par le quartierC'est dans une copropritOn doit encore voir le PEB (certificat nergtique, j'sais pas si vous avez a aussi en France) histoire d'tre sr que ce ne soit pas un gouffre financier pour chauffer le bouzin.Un ct du loft donne dans la cour de la coproprit et du coup,  moins de garder les tentures fermes les voisins de l'autre ct ont vue dans le loft.Faut mettre des panneaux brise-vue au jardin pour viter le mme problme qu'au point prcdent pour les voisins de l'autre ct de la rue quand on serait dans le jardin (pour le bronzage intgral, c'est mieux .  C'est pas Rothen qui va me contredire )


En gros, le loft en lui-mme te convient, mais c'est tous les "-ct".
Certificat nergtique a existe aussi en France (c'est le DPE), mais d'aprs ce que j'ai pu avoir comme chos, a dpend quand mme pas mal du mec (pourtant agr) qui le fait...

Rothen, les voisins ne la drangeraient pas  ::mouarf:: 



> On y retourne ce soir avec mon pre et un pote histoire de se faire une 2e ide et d'avoir d'autres avis.


C'est une bonne chose (faire plusieurs visites  plusieurs moments de la journe / de la semaine...)

----------


## Kurodiam

> Ah tiens un deviantartiste (*va l'ajouter dans sa watch list *)
> 
> Edit : AAAAAAAAHHHH fan de LadyOscar Copinnnnnnnnnne ... Oh et de legend of Basara aussi ? Naaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn !
> 
> Edit d'Edit : hum je crois que je viens de perdre toute crdibilit sur ce forum ...


Yep  ::P:  .Ce qui est bien sur DA , on s'ennuie jamais , les autres artistes (mme de domaines diffrents) peuvent tre sans cesse une source d'inspiration .Mais en tant que mangaka , certains des beaux-arts pensent que l'on a une certaine dformation professionnelle mais c'est faux , la pluridisciplinarit est un avantage  ::):  .Quelqu'un qui surf sur DA , n'a vraiment pas besoin de fessebook   :;): 

Euh...L'histoire de Lady Oscar , c'est plus l'aspect graphique et un peu l'histoire qui sont intressants , je trouve un peu bizarre la personnalit androgyne d'Oscar (mais c'tait le but de la mangaka ).

----------


## rothen

Coucou tout le monde  ::zoubi::  et bonne semaine  tous !
Je voudrais commencer par ma pice car c'est vrai j'aimerai bien savoir ce que c'est ..en fait surtout si c'est une pice isole ..dans ce cas pas grave ..ou si elle fait partie d'un appareil ..l c'est plus embtant j'en ai dj pas mal que je ne peux pas vendre car il manque toujours quelque chose ..et que je garde en me disant que je vais finir par trouver la pice manquante ..en fait grce  vous j'en ai quand mme complts et vendus pas mal  :;): 




> Mais qu'est-ce qui te fait penser qu'on pourrait mettre un fil *lectrique* ? Prsence de connecteur ?
> euh c'est vrai , c'est pas sur ...c'est le systme de vis qui m'a fait penser   ..mais c'est pas forcment  
> 
> Est-ce que la petite pice transparente peut coulisser ?
> oui , oui ,  coulisse 
> 
> Bon, franchement, sans l'autre partie (ce sur quoi se fixe ton machin), a semble mal barr cette identification...
> eh oui , c'est bien  le pb , mais l j'ai vraiment aucune ide





> Les 2 molettes forment un systme de fixation


euh oui c'est vrai , a peut aussi juste tre un systme de fixation ..j'ai regard des tonnes de "rglets" sur internet mais j'ai rien trouv qui pourrait ressembler  a  ::(: 
 quoi pourrait servir la boucle ? et quelle peut -tre l'utilit du point vert ?  ::roll:: 





> Pour le coup ,ce chat , c'est moi qui l'ai dessin (et c'est vrai)!  Pice jointe 167067
> 
> Comment le trouvez-vous ?


bonjour Kurodiam , bienvenue  toi  :;): ..il me semble que tu es nouveau sur ce post non ?

perso j'aime beaucoup ton chat ..mais c'est normal j'aime tout ce qui sort de l'ordinaire  ::fou::  




> Ah tiens un deviantartiste  
> 
> Edit : AAAAAAAAHHHH fan de LadyOscar Copinnnnnnnnnne ... Oh et de legend of Basara aussi ? Naaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn !
>  .


euh c'est quoi  ?? j'ai rien compris Lady  ::?:  tu m'expliques ? 




> Hello,
> 
> Histoire de vous tenir au courant, nous sommes all visiter le loft samedi.
> 
> On y retourne ce soir avec mon pre et un pote histoire de se faire une 2e ide et d'avoir d'autres avis.


c'est sr que la dcision ne va pas tre facile  prendre ..perso j'adore ce loft ...mais c'est vrai que s'il est mal situ il perd de son charme ...on attend la suite ..ben oui , surtout pour le barbec  ::mouarf:: 




> Rothen, les voisins ne la drangeraient pas


ca dpend des voisins  ::yaisse:: 

je viens de voir ton message Kurodiam ..c'est quoi le lien de ton site ??

----------


## Auteur

> je viens de voir ton message Kurodiam ..c'est quoi le lien de ton site ??


Le site est : http://www.deviantart.com/

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou !! Oua je voie que a bouge pas mal a fait plaisir. En plus on accueil un(e) mangaka si j'ai bien compris  !! C'est pour cela que Lady reviens en force sur le thread ! 

Je reviendrai un peu plus rgulirement pour mettre des btises  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> c'est sr que la dcision ne va pas tre facile  prendre ..perso j'adore ce loft ...mais c'est vrai que s'il est mal situ il perd de son charme ...on attend la suite ..ben oui , surtout pour le barbec


Hello,

Le barbec ne se fera pas dans ce loft en tout cas.  On laisse tomber.  En fait, dans les garages, y a les tuyaux de chauffage de l'appart qui se trouve au dessus.  Du coup, on doit laisser laisser l'accs pour ce gars s'il doit faire des travaux  son chauffage... Donc a pue mchamment.

Donc voil, on reprend les recherches ^^.

----------


## Auteur

J'ai trouv ceci : http://www.lavieimmo.com/insolite/vi...ent-30124.html
C'est gnial pour les barbecues et les ftes : aucun voisin pour te dire "vous nous enfumez" ou "baissez le son !"
 ::dehors::

----------


## Kropernic

Mouarf, c'est abus a !

Je regarderai la vido sur mon temps de midi.  Cela dit, si j'avais l'argent...  C'est terrible comme truc !

----------


## Auteur

Il faut quand mme ne pas perdre les clefs (si vous regardez la vido, vous comprendrez ce que je veux dire  ::aie:: )

----------


## Kropernic

En mme temps, pour perdre ces clefs-l, faut le vouloir.

L-dessus, je vais vrifier si j'ai gagn au lotto ^^.

----------


## giragu03

> J'ai trouv ceci : http://www.lavieimmo.com/insolite/vi...ent-30124.html
> C'est gnial pour les barbecues et les ftes : aucun voisin pour te dire "vous nous enfumez" ou "baissez le son !"


Et puis c'est  proximit de Namur ( peine 7h45). En gros, 8h de trajet aller, 8h de boulot et 8h de trajet retour... Impeccable, tu as occup ta journe  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> Et puis c'est  proximit de Namur ( peine 7h45). En gros, 8h de trajet aller, 8h de boulot et 8h de trajet retour... Impeccable, tu as occup ta journe


8h de taff, 8h de trajet et 8h de sommeil.

Tout va bien donc non ?  Heureusement que Auteur est l ^^.

----------


## Lady

> Le site est : http://www.deviantart.com/


Alors pour tre plus prcis :
La page de Kurodiam : http://gigi28.deviantart.com/gallery/

Et la mienne : http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/gallery/

(Y en a d'autre qui nous auraient cach leur cot artiste ?)

----------


## giragu03

> 8h de taff, 8h de trajet et 8h de sommeil.
> 
> Tout va bien donc non ?  Heureusement que Auteur est l ^^.


Bein, pour a faut tre deux  faire le trajet : un qui dort  l'aller et l'autre au retour... Le covoiturage, a se supporte encore, mais la colocation dans un espace aussi rduit, c'est bof  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hizin

Fractales  ::salive::

----------


## Kropernic

> Fractales


J'suis le seul  ne pas comprendre ?  ::weird::

----------


## Lady

> Fractales


Faudrait que je trouve le temps de m'y mettre vraiment. J'avais juste fait joujou avec 2/3 tuto mais pour commencer  faire des truc vraiment maitris faut du temps (Et accessoirement un Pc qui carbure pourtant j'ai un alienware mais a rame sec quand mme)

Et pour ceux qui suivent pas : 
http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/ar...2-v1-312566615
http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/art/Geseyre-311911520

----------


## Kropernic

> Faudrait que je trouve le temps de m'y mettre vraiment. J'avais juste fait joujou avec 2/3 tuto mais pour commencer  faire des truc vraiment maitris faut du temps (Et accessoirement un Pc qui carbure pourtant j'ai un alienware mais a rame sec quand mme)
> 
> Et pour ceux qui suivent pas : 
> http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/ar...2-v1-312566615
> http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/art/Geseyre-311911520


Ah bin du coup, j'ai compris ^^.

Sinon, ce sont tes chats que l'on peut voir sur ta "page" devianart?  

Faudrait que j'vous montre les miens  l'occasion... (y en a 5 ^^).

----------


## Hizin

J'prfre la fleur d'eau  :;): 

http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/ar...bble-311878371

----------


## Nhaps

> Alors pour tre plus prcis :
> La page de Kurodiam : http://gigi28.deviantart.com/gallery/
> 
> Et la mienne : http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/gallery/
> 
> (Y en a d'autre qui nous auraient cach leur cot artiste ?)


http://tooxx.deviantart.com/gallery/

j'ai retrouv mon ancienne page, l'image avec le cur n'est pas de moi le reste si, enfin bon il y a pas grand chose =D

----------


## Kropernic

C'est toi dans les cosplay ???

----------


## Kurodiam

> J'prfre la fleur d'eau 
> 
> http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/ar...bble-311878371


Comme je suis curieuse  ::mrgreen::  , je suis passe faire un tour sur ta page DA .Comme tu l'as dit , la maitrise des logiciels de graphisme tels que paintshop et paint tool Sai ,demande beaucoup de temps pour arriver  un rsultat professionnel.Dans mon cas , je prfere la technique traditionnelle ,vu qu'une utilisation trop importante de l'cran me fait mal aux yeux et donne des migraines  :8O: 

PS : Dans mes favoris , j'ai une galerie d'images ddie pratiquement pour les chats  ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est toi dans les cosplay ???


Nah.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

Je prends une pause et j'en profite pour vous montrer nos chats  ma compagne et moi.

Dans l'ordre chronologique :
Mina.  C'est la plus vieille et la seule qui me tenait dj compagnie avant que je rencontre ma compagne.


Spot.  C'est la pile lectrique de la bande.  


Les 3 suivants sont arrivs chez nous en mme temps.  
Lily.  La mre de Robinson et Penny.  Une famille de "rfugis".  Nous louions une tente dans un camping en Ardche, elle est venue mettre bas de 3 magnifiques chatons dans notre tente et nous avons repris tout ce petit monde avec nous car les gars du camping s'en seraient dbarrasss.


La suite dans le message suivant vu que je ne peux mettre que 5 photos par message.

----------


## Kropernic

(sorry pour la taille des images... j'ai cru que a allait mettre des espces de miniatures...)

Lily (une 2e photo, comme pour les autres)


Robinson.  La paillasse du groupe.  Un des rejetons de Lily.
(je n'ai pas de 2e photo correct de lui sur cet ordi)

Penny.  La trouillarde du groupe (et dingue de fromage aussi).  Aussi un des rejetons de Lily.


Et voil tous nos compagnons  4 pattes que nous aimons plus que tout.

Voil voil.  A force de parler de chats sur ces dernires pages, cela m'avait donn envie de vous les prsenter.  C'est maintenant chose faite  ::): .

----------


## Lady

Alors : Oui ce sont mes chats sur les photo de mon Deviantart : Elios Le mle Maincoon (le beige)  et Freya la femelle Norvegienne (a qui on a pas du dire que normalement norvgien = poil long et en plus elle est maso (elle kif se faire tirer les poils/moustaches par mes enfants et le chien !!)).

Pour le dessin j'ai un dossier complet de vieux dessin tradi mais j'en ai pas scann beaucoup. Je trouve que a passe mal une fois scann.

----------


## Zirak

Bon bah puisque tout le monde s'y met !

http://zirak58.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## rothen

bon ben je vois que personne n'a trouv pour ma pice  ::?: ..pas grave je vais la mettre de ct au cas o  :;): 

sinon je vais aller voir tous vos sites ..euh oui ,  va me prendre du temps  ::mouarf:: 

Trs chouette tes chats Kropernic  :;):  Lady j'aimerai bien voir une photo du main coon 

voil la mienne ..que certains ont dj vue 


elle est toujours aussi mignonne non ?

ce que j'aime couter en ce moment 




vous aimez ??  ::roll::

----------


## Kropernic

Je l'avais dj vue et en effet, elle est toujours aussi belle !!

----------


## Kurodiam

En effet , ton chat est aussi mignon  ::):

----------


## Lady

Je crois que j'en avais dj montr des photo du maincoon on avait dj eu une priode chat sur ce post mais en voil quelques unes:

----------


## Kropernic

> Je crois que j'en avais dj montr des photo du maincoon on avait dj eu une priode chat sur ce post mais en voil quelques unes:


Il est beauuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!  ::love:: 

Sinon, toi qui a une norvegienne, tu sais me dire si ma Lily n'en serait pas une ?? (je me doute qu'en photo, ce n'est pas vident)  C'est un chat qu'on a recueilli donc aucune ide de sa provenance mais elle a tellement le type que, des fois, je me demande...

----------


## ternel

> Alors pour tre plus prcis :
> La page de Kurodiam : http://gigi28.deviantart.com/gallery/
> 
> Et la mienne : http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/gallery/
> 
> (Y en a d'autre qui nous auraient cach leur cot artiste ?)


C'est mon tour, alors?
http://leternel.deviantart.com/gallery/
Mme si ca fait un moment que je n'y ai plus rien mis.

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  tous,
Demis Roussos est dcd ce week-end alors un petit hommage (je n'en mets qu'une, mais c'est assez difficile de choisir dans le lot...) :





Bonne journe  tous et je vous laisse avec les chats (je n'en ai pas car je suis lgrement allergique, a se manifeste surtout dans les logements o les chats restent enferms ; dans les maisons o ils ne font que passer pour manger, a ne me drange pas).

----------


## Lady

> Il est beauuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!! 
> 
> Sinon, toi qui a une norvegienne, tu sais me dire si ma Lily n'en serait pas une ?? (je me doute qu'en photo, ce n'est pas vident)  C'est un chat qu'on a recueilli donc aucune ide de sa provenance mais elle a tellement le type que, des fois, je me demande...


Bah en fait j'ai failli mettre dans mon message o je dit que Freya est norvgienne que ta chatte a plus le type norvgien que la mienne. Alors je ne sait pas si ta chatte est 100% mais elle a des ascendants proche norvgien c'est sure.

----------


## Lady

> Bonjour  tous,
> Demis Roussos est dcd ce week-end alors un petit hommage (je n'en mets qu'une, mais c'est assez difficile de choisir dans le lot...) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonne journe  tous et je vous laisse avec les chats (je n'en ai pas car je suis lgrement allergique, a se manifeste surtout dans les logements o les chats restent enferms ; dans les maisons o ils ne font que passer pour manger, a ne me drange pas).


J'ai une de mes amies quand elle vient chez moi c'est avec la trousse de pharmacie et 5 paquets de mouchoirs ...

----------


## Kropernic

> Bonjour  tous,
> Demis Roussos est dcd ce week-end alors un petit hommage (je n'en mets qu'une, mais c'est assez difficile de choisir dans le lot...) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonne journe  tous et je vous laisse avec les chats (je n'en ai pas car je suis lgrement allergique, a se manifeste surtout dans les logements o les chats restent enferms ; dans les maisons o ils ne font que passer pour manger, a ne me drange pas).


Oh merde !  J'aimais bien Demis Roussos quand j'tais petit !  RIP  ::(: 

Niveau allergie, j'avais un oncle sur qui j'ai appris il y a peu par son fils (mon cousin donc) qu'il tait allergique   peu prs tout...  Malgr a, il avait des chiens, chats et poules.  D'aprs ce qu'il m'a dit, il recevait une piqre rgulirement (une fois par an si j'ai bien compris) qui agissait comme une espce de vaccin...

Je n'ai pas fait de recherche et j'ai cru mon cousin sur parole (je ne devrais p-e pas) mais si a peut en aider certain(e)s, a peut valoir la peine pour une piqre de temps en temps...

----------


## Auteur

> Alors pour tre plus prcis :
> La page de Kurodiam : http://gigi28.deviantart.com/gallery/
> Et la mienne : http://ladycrystal.deviantart.com/gallery/





> http://tooxx.deviantart.com/gallery/





> http://zirak58.deviantart.com/gallery/





> http://leternel.deviantart.com/gallery/


 ::cry::  je ne suis pas un artiste  ::cry::

----------


## lper

> je ne suis pas un artiste


On est deux... ::calim2:: 

Mais moi j'ai un chat, enfin c'est une chatte je crois et c'est plutt elle qui nous a adopt, Noname va toujours aussi bien, elle adore le thon ! :;):

----------


## Lady

> je ne suis pas un artiste


Essayez les fractals !

----------


## Kropernic

> On est deux...


Je peux me joindre  vous ?



> Mais moi j'ai un chat, enfin c'est une chatte je crois et c'est plutt elle qui nous a adopt, Noname va toujours aussi bien, elle adore le thon !


Ah oui c'est vrai !  Tu lui as amnag un p'tit espace ?  Arbre  chat ou autre ? ^^

----------


## Hizin

> Je peux me joindre  vous ?


La mme !

Fuadra que je tente les fractales un jour, vu les logiciels les facilitant (ou au pire, je m'en fais... a fera un bon exo).

----------


## Kropernic

Question  tous les devianartistes ici prsent :Les uvres que vous publiez sur ce site sont-elles protges ou n'importe qui pourrait se les approprier ??
Edit : Je viens de tomber l-dessus.

----------


## lper

Ah ben viendez avec nous tous, Kropernic tu peux me ramener aussi une bonne bire belge !  ::mrgreen:: 
Sinon, pas la peine d'amnager quoi que ce soit avec cette chatte, j'avais bien mis une litire mais Madame prfre sortir, et puis sinon elle va souvent se fourrer dans la chambre de ma fille, elle aime sa tranquillit dans le grand lit en mzanine. Elle est trop marrante cette chatte, elle sait bien se faire comprendre avec des intonations qui changent selon son degr d'impatience ou de dsir de clins...

----------


## Kurodiam

> Question  tous les devianartistes ici prsent :Les uvres que vous publiez sur ce site sont-elles protges ou n'importe qui pourrait se les approprier ??
> Edit : Je viens de tomber l-dessus.


@Lady, ton chat a vraiment une belle fourrure  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans la charte de DA (qui est d'ailleurs trs longue), il est interdit de plagier un artiste , et de rutiliser ses images  des fins personnelles (genre tu les utilises pour crer des logos ou bannires de sites ) car sinon il faut avoir la stricte permission crite de l'artiste en question pour rutiliser ses images.

DA garantie une minimum de protection ,mais il n'y a pas d'amendes contre les voleurs  ::?:  , et il faut contacter par mail ladministrateur du site pour qu'il supprime des comptes(comme punition) si le plagiat est vraiment avr ,mais avec les malins ,  ne sert  rien  ::roll:: 
Pour protger ses droits d'auteur , il faut crer un compte (et payer des frais bien entendu) dans un organisme qui gre les copyright (de prfrence l'UE et les USA) .Comme  , il peut y avoir des poursuites judiciaires concrtes  ,mais l'un des meilleurs moyens reste de publier ces uvres chez un diteur !

----------


## Zirak

> Question  tous les devianartistes ici prsent :Les uvres que vous publiez sur ce site sont-elles protges ou n'importe qui pourrait se les approprier ??
> Edit : Je viens de tomber l-dessus.


Perso, je n'en sais rien du tout, j'ai cr le compte en vitesse hier pour pouvoir montrer un peu mes coups de crayons.

Et puis moi, je suis pas un vrai "artiste", je redessine juste des images que j'aime bien, mais je n'arrive pas encore  bien mettre sur le papier ce que j'ai dans la tte et qui pourrait tre du contenu "original".

Du coup, n'tant dj pas le propritaire des images de base, mme si on me les voles, j'irais pas rler  ::D:

----------


## Kurodiam

> Perso, je n'en sais rien du tout, j'ai cr le compte en vitesse hier pour pouvoir montrer un peu mes coups de crayons.
> 
> Et puis moi, je suis pas un vrai "artiste", je redessine juste des images que j'aime bien, mais je n'arrive pas encore  bien mettre sur le papier ce que j'ai dans la tte et qui pourrait tre du contenu "original".
> 
> Du coup, n'tant dj pas le propritaire des images de base, mme si on me les voles, j'irais pas rler


Je viens de vous rajouter parmi mes contacts  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon ,pour les fans amateurs de chats , voil un lien gnial http://picturemycat.deviantart.com/ Bref , vous en aurez pleins les yeux  ::lun::

----------


## sevyc64

> Mais moi j'ai un chat, enfin c'est une chatte je crois


Ca, si elle n'a pas t opre, tu vas trs vite le savoir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kurodiam

> Ca, si elle n'a pas t opre, tu vas trs vite le savoir


Vilain  ::koi::  (c'est valable mme pour les chats ==> castration  ::mrgreen::  ) .Y parait que les chats oprs ont tendance  devenir en surpoids ...

----------


## lper

> Ca, si elle n'a pas t opre, tu vas trs vite le savoir


Pas faux, mais bon elle est encore un peu jeune quoique chez les chats...

----------


## Lady

> Pas faux, mais bon elle est encore un peu jeune quoique chez les chats...


Ou fait gaffe ... Freya on l'avais achet  4 mois en se disant on l'opre d'ici quelques mois (A l'poque on pensait peut tre faire reproduire le Maincoon donc no way de garder la petit entire) ... Bah 4 jours aprs son arriv PAF premire chaleur ... (Le chat est devenu dingue ...)
Opration en urgence pour la pauvre petite qui venait tout juste d'arriver. (En plus il nous l'on rendu pas tout  fait rveiller elle jouait au chat bourr quand on la sortie de se cage ...)

----------


## sevyc64

> Vilain  (c'est valable mme pour les chats ==> castration  ) .Y parait que les chats oprs ont tendance  devenir en surpoids ...


ouais mais les chats, ils te ramnent pas les petits  la maison. Tu peux mme ne pas t'en apercevoir, sauf quand ils fuguent plusieurs jours

----------


## rothen

Ah super , le post bouge bien  :;): 
pas encore eu le temps d'ouvrir tous vos liens ,ni de bien regarder tous vos chats ..ca va venir ..mais c'est fou comme le temps passe vite  un certain age  ::mouarf:: 
je voulais vous parler de 2 choses qui m'ont choque dans le journal ce matin 
la premire :" Une Amricaine , originaire de Floride , a noy son chiot Doberman de 2 semaines dans les toilettes de l'aroport du Nbraska parce qu'elle n'avait pas t autorise  prendre l'avion avec l'animal " ::?: 

la seconde , le cout de fonctionnement du snat , c'est ahurissant ...je dvelopperai demain car le documentaire ne passe que  ce soir sur France 3 ,  23h10 pour ceux qui peuvent le regarder " nos chers snateurs " ..on y voit surtout leur train de vie ...vraiment trs instructif  ::yaisse:: ..

quelqu'un l'a vu ?  ::roll::

----------


## lper

Je n'ai pas vu le reportage, ils en ont parl ce matin  la radio et il y avait aussi justement le prsident Grard Larcher. Avec la transparence actuelle on dcouvre beaucoup de choses, a ne me choque pas plus que a finalement, et puis chaque profession a ses avantages et inconvnients, j'ai entendu a : "320 millions le cot annuel du snat et 22000 euros/mois le cot mensuel d'un snateur".

----------


## Kreepz

Bonjour, petite incruste  ::lol:: 
Pour rpondre  ce que tu disais Iper, j'avais vu une comparaison entre le systme amricain et le notre, bien sympa...

C'est par ici !

----------


## Nhaps

Non mais c'est quoi tout ces minous ! Vous voulez vraiment que je vous montre une photo de ma chatte c'est a ? J'essayerai de vous la montrer prochainement. Mais je vous prviens, c'est la plus belle.

----------


## lper

> Bonjour, petite incruste 
> Pour rpondre  ce que tu disais Iper, j'avais vu une comparaison entre le systme amricain et le notre, bien sympa...
> 
> C'est par ici !


Pourquoi ne pas comparer alors avec la Core du Nord tant qu'on y est... ::roll::

----------


## rothen

> Pour rpondre  ce que tu disais Iper, j'avais vu une comparaison entre le systme amricain et le notre, bien sympa...
> 
> C'est par ici !


perso je trouve  trs intressant ..merci Kreepz et bienvenue sur ce post  :;): 

par contre je suis trs tonne Laurent que dans cette priode o on est ponctionn sur tout tu ne sois pas choqu que quand il s'agit de leur train de vie , quelque soit le bord , ils sont tous d'accord ? 
Perso quand je vois que des retraits qui ont travaill toute leur vie sont obligs d'aller au resto du coeur pour manger parce qu'il y a un bug pour payer la retraite qu'ils ont droit moi je n'arrive pas  rester indiffrente quand je lis   :

un snateur gagne 5500 euros nets mensuels , plus une enveloppe 6000 euros non imposable pour ses frais , une autre de 7500 euros pour ses collaborateurs , plus les transports gratuits et les indemnits de logement ..faut savoir qu'au moins 140 d'entre eux ont achet avec l'argent public un logement de fonction qu'ils gardent aprs bien sr 
les fonctionnaires du snat sont gats aussi ..pour 32 h par semaine par exemple les jardiniers gagnent 2500 euros par mois en dbut de carrire avec 9 semaines de vacances , les chauffeurs et les secrtaires environ 5000 euros , les administrateurs plus de 10 000 plus une prime logement de 3300 euros par mois 
et je prfre viter le cout des anciens prsidents 

moi en tous cas , dans cette priode o on demande  tous de faire un effort ,  tout  me rvolte  

pas vous  ::roll::

----------


## Kropernic

Je crois que c'est malheureusement le mme problme partout...

Dj, il y a le nombre bien trop important, je pense, de fonctionnaires.  Ensuite, j'ai souvent l'impression que les gens postulent/se voient attribuer des fonctions pour lesquels ils ne sont pas comptents.

Je vais prendre un exemple qui m'a concern il y a quelques annes lorsque j'tais "dans l'enseignement" (j'ai pas termin ces tudes-l).  Il y a quelques annes en Belgique, on avait des rformes de l'enseignement rgulirement.  A chaque changement de ministre en fait...  (c'est p-e encore le cas et je ne suis simplement plus au courant)  Ca donne vraiment l'impression qu'ils font des rformes juste histoire de pouvoir dire "regarde, c'est moi qui ait fait celle-l".  Et les professionnels n'taient souvent pas favorables  ces rformes.

Lors des dernires lections communales, j'ai compris.  J'tais dans le train et sur le sige derrire moi un type parle au tlphone.  Je comprends vite qu'il a t lu au conseil communal et je l'entends dire quelque chose du genre : J'espre que j'aurai l'cologie car je n'ai encore jamais fait a, je vais apprendre des trucs. (remplacez cologie par ce que vous voulez, je ne me souviens plus du domaine qu'il avait cit)

Je bouillonnais intrieurement sur mon sige...  Quand on se prsente  une lection, c'est pour rendre service  la population et pas l'inverse.  Le conseil communal, ce n'est pas carrefour-formation bon sang !  Conclusion, il a srement t prendre tout un tas de mauvaises dcisions  nos dpends.

Alors certes, les ministres ont leur cabinet avec leurs conseillers.  Mais je crois trs franchement que les professionnels des diffrents domaines, les bons, ceux qui ont vraiment la vocation et qui sont passionns par leur domaine respectifs ne s'y trouvent pas.  Par exemple, en tant que dveloppeur et passionn, s'il devait y avoir un ministre du dveloppement et qu'on me proposait une place dans les conseillers, je pense que je prfrerais refuser pour pouvoir continuer  exercer ma passion plutt que d'enchaner runion sur runion en faisant de la thorie pure et en laissant de ct la pratique.  Ce qui au final aboutit  des lois/rformes/dcrets/etc. qui sont  ct de la plaque par rapport  la ralit du terrain.

(fallait pas me lancer sur le sujet lol)

Mais je crois que le vrai problme sous-jacent  tout cela est que la politique est devenu une carrire  part entire.  Un mtier  temps plein.  Les ministres sortent tous de grande cole accessible presque exclusivement  la "haute socit".  A moins d'tre un nanti  la base, cette caste dirigeante nous est innacessible (sauf exception).  Or, dans ces grandes coles, ils sont forms aux relations publiques et non pas aux domaines qui seront appels  grer par la suite.  Pour moi, le vrai problme est l.

----------


## Kurodiam

> Je crois que c'est malheureusement le mme problme partout...
> 
> Dj, il y a le nombre bien trop important, je pense, de fonctionnaires.  Ensuite, j'ai souvent l'impression que les gens postulent/se voient attribuer des fonctions pour lesquels ils ne sont pas comptents.
> 
> Je vais prendre un exemple qui m'a concern il y a quelques annes lorsque j'tais "dans l'enseignement" (j'ai pas termin ces tudes-l).  Il y a quelques annes en Belgique, on avait des rformes de l'enseignement rgulirement.  A chaque changement de ministre en fait...  (c'est p-e encore le cas et je ne suis simplement plus au courant)  Ca donne vraiment l'impression qu'ils font des rformes juste histoire de pouvoir dire "regarde, c'est moi qui ait fait celle-l".  Et les professionnels n'taient souvent pas favorables  ces rformes.
> 
> Lors des dernires lections communales, j'ai compris.  J'tais dans le train et sur le sige derrire moi un type parle au tlphone.  Je comprends vite qu'il a t lu au conseil communal et je l'entends dire quelque chose du genre : J'espre que j'aurai l'cologie car je n'ai encore jamais fait a, je vais apprendre des trucs. (remplacez cologie par ce que vous voulez, je ne me souviens plus du domaine qu'il avait cit)
> 
> Je bouillonnais intrieurement sur mon sige...  Quand on se prsente  une lection, c'est pour rendre service  la population et pas l'inverse.  Le conseil communal, ce n'est pas carrefour-formation bon sang !  Conclusion, il a srement t prendre tout un tas de mauvaises dcisions  nos dpends.
> ...


Le cumul des mandats ,euh....Y'a des pays qui en dtiennent des records  ::aie:: 

C'est bien connu, que les politiciens tiennent  tenir au pouvoir en employant tous les moyens possibles et imaginables , bref tous les politiciens du monde ont en commun l'ivresse du pouvoir  ::P: 

@Kreepz , certains politiciens sont plus russ que d'autres , comme Sarkozy  :;):  (bien que ce n'est pas l'un des plus mauvais , il a l'avantage de parler avec un langage comprhensible) .

Sinon , il devrait y avoir clairement des amendes pour un cumul des mandats , mais l'application reste bien fragile....
Vous pensez vraiment que la France peut se relever sans rembourser ses dettes , vu le cas de la Grce , j'ai l'impression que leur signification ne veut plus rien dire !

----------


## Kreepz

> moi en tous cas , dans cette priode o on demande  tous de faire un effort ,  tout  me rvolte  
> pas vous


Je n'ai pas vue le reportage (un peu trop tard pour rester veiller  ::aie::  ), mais je trouve que le pire c'est l'image qu'ils renvoient, ils passent leurs temps  dormir au Snat ou jouer sur le tablette... et j'en passe!  Aprs je ne dis pas qu'ils ne font rien derrire mais on ne le voie pas! (le montrait il dans le reportage? )

----------


## lper

> perso je trouve  trs intressant ..merci Kreepz et bienvenue sur ce post


Alors moi je trouve cette comparaison ridicule, notre systme dj n'a rien  voir avec les USA, par exemple en Suisse, il y a 200 + 46 dputs, si on comparait avec la France, a fait environ 1 dput /33000 habitants pour la Suisse et 1 dput&snateur / 71000 habitants pour la France.



> par contre je suis trs tonne Laurent...


Franchement je suis encore plus tonn que tu ne sois informe que maintenant par ce systme qui existe depuis belle lurette ! :8O:  
Je suis en tout cas bien plus choqu par le train de vie de certains sportifs, les footballeurs par exemple l y a de quoi dire, et puis c'est quoi le mrite de ces personnes  part savoir taper dans un ballon.
Dsol, je n'ai pas envie de rentrer dans le dtail de notre systme mais en rsum je ne considre pas tre "ponctionn" mais au contraire plus particip  ce que notre pays fonctionne de manire au mieux rpublicaine et dmocratique, tout n'est pas parfait mais en ce moment, je trouve un peu dur ce qui est reproch.
Je suis compltement d'accord avec une journaliste qui mentionnait que "la transparence" voulue par le gouvernement lui fait beaucoup de mal alors que ce devrait tre l'inverse, les scandales qu'il y a eu ont t bien grs en tout cas alors qu' une certaine poque, on ne dcouvrait la vrit que bien plus tard et malgr tout les gens responsables taient toujours en fonction.

----------


## Kurodiam

> Alors moi je trouve cette comparaison ridicule, notre systme dj n'a rien  voir avec les USA, par exemple en Suisse, il y a 200 + 46 dputs, si on comparait avec la France, a fait environ 1 dput /33000 habitants pour la Suisse et 1 dput&snateur / 71000 habitants pour la France.
> 
> Franchement je suis encore plus tonn que tu ne sois informe que maintenant par ce systme qui existe depuis belle lurette ! 
> Je suis en tout cas bien plus choqu par le train de vie de certains sportifs, les footballeurs par exemple l y a de quoi dire, et puis c'est quoi le mrite de ces personnes  part savoir taper dans un ballon.
> Dsol, je n'ai pas envie de rentrer dans le dtail de notre systme mais en rsum je ne considre pas tre "ponctionn" mais au contraire plus particip  ce que notre pays fonctionne de manire au mieux rpublicaine et dmocratique, tout n'est pas parfait mais en ce moment, je trouve un peu dur ce qui est reproch.
> Je suis compltement d'accord avec une journaliste qui mentionnait que "la transparence" voulue par le gouvernement lui fait beaucoup de mal alors que ce devrait tre l'inverse, les scandales qu'il y a eu ont t bien grs en tout cas alors qu' une certaine poque, on ne dcouvrait la vrit que bien plus tard et malgr tout les gens responsables taient toujours en fonction.


Je me suis souvent demand qui dirigeait en fait le FMI  :;):  .C'est quand mme bizarre tous ses dettes impayes , sans vouloir rajout  la maurisit ambiante en Europe (prsente depuis un bout) , et ben on peut se poser la question comment fait t-elle l'Europe pour rester toujours au sommet (enfin presque) ?

L'euro a beaucoup perdu de sa valeur ,c'est pas  qui va rendre Merkel contente  ::mrgreen:: 


PS : Faut pas trop chatouiller l'ours qui existe en Merkel ces temps-ci ,en fait c'est la seule qui fait bien son boulot  ::nono::  (nan je rigole). Vous trouvez pas que le couple Merkel/Sarkozy serait vraiment un couple idal en ce moment ,non ?  ::haha::  (avec la Grce ,c'est toute l'Europe qui prend une grosse ple ) .

PS2 : Qui sont les cranciers concernant les dettes grecques ?  ::whistle2::

----------


## ternel

un rebond du sujet prcdent:
un artiste haut en couleur, et qui aime aussi les chats: apofiss sur deviantart
Je ne m'en lasse jamais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> un rebond du sujet prcdent:
> un artiste haut en couleur, et qui aime aussi les chats: apofiss sur deviantart
> Je ne m'en lasse jamais



Dj dans mes favoris depuis un moment!! Un de ses 4 je voudrais tent une "uvre" en m'inspirant de son style j'aime beaucoup !!

----------


## Auteur

> un artiste haut en couleur, et qui aime aussi les chats: apofiss sur deviantart


j'aime bien  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

[HORS SUJET DES PLUS HORS SUJET DE LA TERRE]
Lady tu as test le Burger King  Euralille ?
[/HORS SUJET DES PLUS HORS SUJET DE LA TERRE]

Merci.

----------


## rothen

> un artiste haut en couleur, et qui aime aussi les chats: apofiss sur deviantart


ah j'adore le dviant art  ::yaisse::  merci  vous de m'avoir fait dcouvrir  ...en fait j'en ai fait un peu sans le savoir en peinture mais l je sens que mon cot artiste fantasque va s'clater l dedans   ::wow:: 

bon dj que mes journes taient trop courtes 

quelle bonne ide vous avez eu de me montrer    ::mouarf3::

----------


## ternel

Tout au plaisir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> [HORS SUJET DES PLUS HORS SUJET DE LA TERRE]
> Lady tu as test le Burger King  Euralille ?
> [/HORS SUJET DES PLUS HORS SUJET DE LA TERRE]
> 
> Merci.


Ah ouais, pas mal, le HS  ::ptdr:: 

Quand Desireless et Operation Of The Sun reprennent les Pink Floyd, a donne a (c'est surprenant...) :
http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=996538427034783

a faisait longtemps que je ne vous avais pas mis de lien musical...

----------


## Lady

Nhaps >> Non c'est un peu loin / pas pratique pour moi ...
Je bosse loin  Seclin et j'habite  Croix je passe pas trop par Euralille et avec mes gamins j'y vais mme plus pour faire du shopping c'est trop la jungle les grands centre commerciaux ... Dj qu'avec mon mari on a toujours pas test KFC ... (La faute au Mc do en face pourquoi prendre la voiture qu'en y a juste  traverser la rue ?


Rothen >> tu pourrais te crer un compte avec tes bijoux en verre !!

----------


## sevyc64

> Dj qu'avec mon mari on a toujours pas test KFC ...


S'ils sont tous comme la rputation (j'y suis jamais aller non plus) de ceux qui sont dans ma rgion, tu n'as rien perdu  n'avoir pas test. 
Par ici, la rputation des KFC est telle que les MacDo/Quick passeraient presque pour des restaurant gastronomiques  cot.

----------


## Kropernic

J'en ai les mmes chos (et y en a pas en Belgique XD).

----------


## illight

Perso, j'ai arrt ces restos (si on peut appeler a un resto...) o, quand tu sors, dans l'heure qui suit tu as de nouveau faim. Autant aller dans un resto, certes peut-tre un peu plus cher, mais qui au moins te nourrit correctement.

Le KFC, j'ai jamais test (et je testerai jamais, car la rputation est pas trs bonne), le MacDo j'en ai un  ct, mais j'y vais jamais, et le quick, encore moins  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

D me faire 5 macdo en 10 ans... pas mon genre ces trucs-l non plus ^^

----------


## giragu03

> D me faire 5 macdo en 10 ans... pas mon genre ces trucs-l non plus ^^


Quand mme, a fait cinq fois plus que moi (et encore la seule fois, c'est parce que je suis all manger avec mes collgues sans savoir o ils allaient... sinon, j'aurais mang tout seul).

----------


## Lady

Mon problme c'est le triple handicap :
- Mc do visible depuis la fentre de la cuisine (avec l'option odeur quand la fentre est ouverte)
- Mari fan de mayonnaise (il lui faut donc des frites pour aller avec)
- Des gosses (enfin juste ma fille pour l'instant je n'ai pas commenc la diversification de mon fils par des frites. Ma fille on a attendu ses 1 an  ::oops:: )

----------


## Auteur

> - Mc do visible depuis la fentre de la cuisine (avec l'option odeur quand la fentre est ouverte)


justement l'odeur devrait te repousser non ?
J'ai d y aller 1 ou 2 fois chez McDo.

----------


## giragu03

> Mon problme c'est le triple handicap :
> - Mc do visible depuis la fentre de la cuisine (avec l'option odeur quand la fentre est ouverte)
> - Mari fan de mayonnaise (il lui faut donc des frites pour aller avec)
> - Des gosses (enfin juste ma fille pour l'instant je n'ai pas commenc la diversification de mon fils par des frites. Ma fille on a attendu ses 1 an )


3615 MAVIE, rubrique "on s'en fout" (je sais les services minitel ne sont plus actifs depuis quelques mois maintenant, mais je suis vintage et je l'assume trs bien).
Quand j'tais mme (je ne me souviens pas de l'ge, mais je n'tais pas trs grand, je dirais 6-7 ans...), il n'y avait que trs peu de McDo en France (ce n'est pas si vieux que a, je n'ai pas encore 30 ans...) et le plus proche de chez nous tait  Lyon (60km). Un jour, mes parents eurent l'ide de nous emmener ma sur et moi en promenade au Parc de la Tte d'Or et au fameux McDo dont tout le monde parlait... On a tellement apprci ma sur et moi que le McDo est devenu une menace de punition quand on faisait des btises.

La fois suivante a t impose (en voyage scolaire en Angleterre au collge, un budget de 3GBP pour manger, donc on s'est adapt, mais le traumatisme de quand j'tais gamin tant encore l, j'hsitais  ne pas manger et  garder les sous pour des souvenirs). Et plus rcemment une fois avec des potes quand on faisait nos inscriptions  l'IUT (le souvenir anglais tait moins atroce) et une fois avec les collgues. Et depuis le nombre de McDo  proximit a fortement augment (sauf erreur, 3  moins de 15km de chez moi, et je n'imagine mme pas dans l'agglomration lyonnaise), mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je les frquente plus.

Sinon, un sujet srieux : aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire d'une jeune femme qui a 110 ans (il parat que c'est la cousine de Chantal Goya) :



EDIT : On notera que ne pas manger conserve bien (parce que sans bouche, Bcassine a bien vcu... Pas sr qu'en mangeant, j'arrive  vieillir autant qu'elle).

----------


## illight

> - Des gosses


Fausse excuse : ma fille a 2 ans, et elle n'y est pas encore all une seule fois. Pourtant, j'en ai un juste en face  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Fausse excuse : ma fille a 2 ans, et elle n'y est pas encore all une seule fois. Pourtant, j'en ai un juste en face



Profite et protge la ... Il y a 2 type de gosses ceux qui n'y sont pas aller et ceux qui y sont aller ...  ::aie:: 
Le problme c'est que l'exposition prcoce n'est pas toujours 100% maitrisable des fois des forces extrieurs initie l'enfant  la Bte (nounou, cole, grand parents; camarades qui fte leur anniversaire chez le monstre ...)

Bon bah bon anniversaire  bcassine.

----------


## illight

> nounou


Pas de risque : elle va  la crche  ::mrgreen:: 




> cole


Je te dirais a en fin d'anne  ::mrgreen:: 




> grand parents


Alors l, aucune chance ! De toute faon, elle prfre aller dans un resto classique (par exemple pour manger de la pizza  ::mrgreen:: )




> camarades qui fte leur anniversaire chez le monstre


Trop petite encore pour tre invite  ::mrgreen::  on verra dans 3-4 ans  ::P: 

Une chose importante par contre : elle aime pas les frites  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Et bien moi, j'aime bien le quick.  Na ! ::langue2::  
(aprs, j'y vais quand mme pas toutes les semaines...)

----------


## Lady

> P
> Une chose importante par contre : elle aime pas les frites



Ma fille ne prend pas de frites au mac do mais les petites tomates (elle est pas encore totalement irrcuprable en fait ... ou en fait c'est juste le cado de m**** qui l'intresse ... pas franchement mieu  ::lol:: ) 

Bon sur ce j'ai faim ... je vais aller m'acheter une salade  la superette du coin !! (faut bien compenser)

----------


## lper

> Bon sur ce j'ai faim ... je vais aller m'acheter une salade  la superette du coin !! (faut bien compenser)


Ah les femmes ! ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Bon sur ce j'ai faim ... je vais aller m'acheter une salade  la superette du coin !! (faut bien compenser)


(En vrai elle a t acheter une salade chicken truc au macdo d'en face  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Nhaps

Moi c'est pas le mc do qui est en face de chez moi (bon il est  400 mtres...) mais c'est carrment une friterie artisanal. Avec des vrais frites...olalala bon ben obliger d'y aller ce soir maintenant =D

Et toujours pas test le Burger King non plus, quand j'y suis aller il y avait 1h30 de file d'attente, j'avais trop faim pour attendre aussi longtemps..

----------


## edgarjacobs

Hello  tous,

Juste pour le fun (c'est une carte son), quelqu'un a-t-il dj vu une carte avec ce design:



A+

Edgar;

----------


## Auteur

Oui, moi. Et c'est assez courant pour des "petites cartes".

Pour fabriquer les cartes, tu  as 2 contraintes : la longueur qui doit correspondre au moins  la longueur d'un bus PCI et la largeur qui doit correspondre  la largeur du rail de la tour.
Avec ce design, tu peux ainsi crer  2 cartes sur le mme support rectangulaire : tu fais des conomies  :;): 

J'ai vu que certains condo ont le mal de mer  ::aie::  : ils sont de travers.


*[edit]*
Cette discussion vient de battre un record. Je vous laisse le dcouvrir en pice jointe  ::wow:: 
*[/edit]*

----------


## giragu03

> *[edit]*
> Cette discussion vient de battre un record. Je vous laisse le dcouvrir en pice jointe 
> *[/edit]*


Auteur, en plus ta capture n'est pas  jour, c'est 900  ::P: 

Je suis trs occup en ce moment, donc pas trop le temps de venir poster ici. Une petite chanson (on va rester dans le rpertoire de Desireless, j'ai dj d la mettre, mais je suis un petit peu  court d'ides) pour vous faire un petit bisou  ::):  :

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur, en plus ta capture n'est pas  jour, c'est 900


normal, il aurait fallu que je fasse une copie d'cran supplmentaire aprs celle que j'ai poste. Mais l, je n'aurais pas t  jour non plus car cela aurait fait 901 pices jointes  et pour prendre la 901me, il aurait fallu que j'en prenne une de plus mais l aussi je n'aurais pas t  jour car cela aurait fait 902...  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> normal, il aurait fallu que je fasse une copie d'cran supplmentaire aprs celle que j'ai poste. Mais l, je n'aurais pas t  jour non plus car cela aurait fait 901 pices jointes  et pour prendre la 901me, il aurait fallu que j'en prenne une de plus mais l aussi je n'aurais pas t  jour car cela aurait fait 902...


Rh, Auteur ! Un coup de 'toshop en faisant +1 au compteur de ta capture et hop !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

> Rh, Auteur ! Un coup de 'toshop en faisant +1 au compteur de ta capture et hop !


on verra tout a pour la 1000me pice jointe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## edgarjacobs

> Avec ce design, tu peux ainsi crer  2 cartes sur le mme support rectangulaire : tu fais des conomies


Zut, je n'avais pas pens  ce dtail.... je ne dois pas tre assez mercantile.

Et pour les condensateurs de travers, tu as farpaitement raison. Carte sortie d'un pc mont en 1998, fonctionnant sous win 98 (ou 95 sais plus). Mais, avant de le dsosser, toujours oprationnel !

Edgar;

----------


## giragu03

> normal, il aurait fallu que je fasse une copie d'cran supplmentaire aprs celle que j'ai poste. Mais l, je n'aurais pas t  jour non plus car cela aurait fait 901 pices jointes  et pour prendre la 901me, il aurait fallu que j'en prenne une de plus mais l aussi je n'aurais pas t  jour car cela aurait fait 902...


Bein, si tu joins une premire image, que tu fais ta capture, que tu dites ton message, supprimes la premire image jointe et joins ta capture d'cran, tu devrais t'en sortir, non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Bein, si tu joins une premire image, que tu fais ta capture, que tu dites ton message, supprimes la premire image jointe et joins ta capture d'cran, tu devrais t'en sortir, non ?


Comment utiliser nos exceptionnelles comptences logiques d'informaticien  des fins hautement utiles pour l'humanit !!

----------


## illight

On compte sur toi pour poster la 1000e PJ  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Comment utiliser nos exceptionnelles comptences logiques d'informaticien  des fins hautement utiles pour l'humanit !!


Chacun utilise ce qu'il peut comme il peut...

Illight, on compte sur Auteur pour la 1000 PJ, mais il va tre oblig de tricher pour y arriver (comme pour les messages)  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

je rentre juste de vacances ...j'tais l 

 il parait que c'est spcifique de l'endroit ..quelqu'un a une ide du lieu ?? 

sinon concernant ton message 


> *[edit]*
> Cette discussion vient de battre un record. Je vous laisse le dcouvrir en pice jointe 
> *[/edit]*


euh on va peut-tre finir par se faire vider  avec la place qu'on occupe non ?  ::?: 

du coup j'ai aussi vu que  fait pile 2 ans qu'on papote , c'est dingue non ?  ::wow::

----------


## ManusDei

> il parait que c'est spcifique de l'endroit ..quelqu'un a une ide du lieu ??


Je veux pas tre rabat-joie mais je vois a rgulirement en Corrze, au dessus de Collonges La Rouge  ::): 
En fait on ne voit justement pas Collonges ou le reste de la valle, les nuages "montent" vers 7H30 et se dissipent vers 10H-11H. Ca arrive rgulirement, en particulier au Printemps et en Automne.

PS : je dis rabat-joie car cette photo n'est clairement pas prise en Corrze  ::):

----------


## ternel

N'importe o dans les alpes, ca peut donner ca (j'ai dj vu ce genre de chose depuis Chamrousse)  ::mrgreen:: 

Cela dit, ca fait du bien quand on voit le "grand soleil" qu'annonce la mto  mon boulot.

----------


## Kropernic

Bin alors ?  10 jours sans rien  lire... 

Vous faites la sieste ?

----------


## Auteur

> Bin alors ?  10 jours sans rien  lire... 
> Vous faites la sieste ?


j'ai eu la grippe donc, oui, 10 jours de repos  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Bin alors ?  10 jours sans rien  lire... 
> 
> Vous faites la sieste ?


J'ai pas mal de boulot en ce moment donc, oui, repos... pour ceux qui me lisent  ::aie:: .
Si vous avez envie de vous occuper, vous pouvez couter les chansons de Charllie Couture, Hlne Segara et Fats Domino dont c'est l'anniversaire aujourd'hui (pas le temps de vous en chercher...).
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Kropernic

> j'ai eu la grippe donc, oui, 10 jours de repos


J'ai aussi eu la grippe et je n'ai eu que 5 jours moi... Pistonn va !

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai aussi eu la grippe et je n'ai eu que 5 jours moi... Pistonn va !


5 jours de traitement galement mais je suis tomb malade un samedi  ::cry::

----------


## Lady

Petites natures !!
Ma fille n'a eu qu'une journe d'arrt maladie (aussi appel absence autoris par le mdecin  cette ge) et effectivement elle a vraiment t proche du lgume 1 seule journe.... Bon par contre elle a eu une toux d'asthmatique pendant 1 mois aprs. (Et j'ai fait ma mre indigne je l'ai mme pas renvoy chez le mdecin)

Sinon pour la prochaine 1 bon sachet de chlorure de magnsium (en pharamcie) dans 1 L d'eau  boire sur la journe ... Le lendemain tu dverses tous tes virus dans les toilettes (c'est de l'eau d'Hepar concentr 10 fois je ne vous fait pas un dessin) et t'es guri!

----------


## rothen

> Bin alors ?  10 jours sans rien  lire... 
> 
> Vous faites la sieste ?


Euh ..en ce qui me concerne , j'ai pas fini d'hiberner ..ou hiverner 

j'ai jamais vraiment compris la diffrence  ::fou:: 

 ira mieux au printemps  ::yaisse::

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai pas fini d'hiberner ..ou hiverner


Quand un animal hiberne, il met ton son organisme au ralenti, dans un tat lthargique et en hypothermie rgule : baisse de la temprature corporelle interne en dessous de 5C, ralentissement du rythme cardiaque jusqu' quelques battements par minutes, diminution de la frquence des respirations pour se caler sur les battements du cur ...

Un animal dans un tel tat est donc trs difficile  rveiller.

De faon gnrale, l'activit de l'animal descend en dessous de 5%, en comparaison   100% pendant la priode de reproduction.

Mthode trs utilise par  les marmottes et les loirs, d'o la fameuse expression "dormir comme un loir"  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans le cas de l'hivernage, c'est plutt une comme longue sieste : le rythme cardiaque et la respiration sont un peu plus lentes, mais la temprature corporelle interne reste presque identique  celle de l'animal en activit, juste quelques degrs en moins. 

C'est pourquoi ce genre d'animal sort de son sommeil "assez facilement", mme dans ce tat.

D'o, pour ce genre d'animal, un grande consommation de rserves nergtiques pendant cette priode.

Le meilleur exemple d'animal utilisant cette technique est l'ours.

----------


## giragu03

Pas trop d'accord (et l'Acadmie Franaise semble tre de mon avis) sur ta vision d'hiverner (mme si c'est souvent li) :



> (1)HIVERNER v. intr. et tr. XIIe sicle, iverner. Issu du latin hibernare (voir Hiberner).
>  I. V. intr. Passer la mauvaise saison en quelque lieu o l'on se met  l'abri des intempries. Les troupes d'Hannibal hivernrent  Capoue, y prirent leurs quartiers d'hiver. Hiverner sur la Cte d'Azur. Les cigognes nous quitteront bientt pour hiverner en Afrique. Les troupeaux descendent des alpages pour hiverner, pour passer l'hiver  l'table,  la bergerie. La flotte cherchait un port pour hiverner. Hiverner dans les glaces, tre bloqu par les glaces des rgions polaires.
>  II. V. tr. AGRIC.  1. Mettre  l'abri pour l'hiver. Hiverner le btail.  2. Hiverner une terre, lui donner un dernier labour avant l'hiver.





> (1)*HIBERNER v. intr. XIXe sicle. Emprunt du latin hibernare,  tre en quartiers d'hiver .
> Passer la saison froide en hibernation. De nombreux insectes hibernent.





> 1)*HIBERNATION n. f. XIXe sicle. Emprunt du bas latin hibernatio,  hivernage .
> tat de vie ralentie dans lequel certains animaux passent la saison froide. L'hibernation des grenouilles et des autres vertbrs pokilothermes. L'hibernation, chez les quelques vertbrs homothermes hibernants, s'accompagne d'un abaissement de la temprature corporelle. L'hibernation du loir, de la chauve-souris. Avant l'hibernation, la marmotte accumule de la graisse. Au cours de l'hibernation, de nombreux animaux s'enfouissent sous la terre.   Par anal. MD. Hibernation artificielle, tat de vie ralentie, provoqu  des fins thrapeutiques par refroidissement du corps humain et administration de substances neuroleptiques et analgsiques. Mettre un grand brl en hibernation artificielle.


Le site de Larousse recense cela comme une difficult : 



> Ne pas confondre ces deux verbes emprunts l'un et l'autre au latin _hibernare_, tre en quartiers d'hiver.
> Hiberner = passer l'hiver dans un tat d'engourdissement, en parlant de certains animaux (drivs : hibernal, hibernant, hibernation).
> Hiverner = passer l'hiver  l'abri des intempries (drivs : hivernage, hivernal, hivernant). Les hirondelles hivernent en Afrique. Seul hiverner a des emplois transitifs : hiverner le btail (= le mettre  l'table pour l'hiver).


En gros, quand tu hivernes, tu te mets  l'abri (en gnral, l'activit est rduite du fait que tu te mets  l'abri dans le ). Quand tu hibernes, il y a un changement dans le fonctionnement de ton corps.

----------


## sevyc64

Et en gnral pour hi*b*erner tranquille, il faut trouver un endroit pour hi*v*erner  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rothen

merci pour vos explications  ::zoubi:: 

bon alors au vu de tout  : j'hiverne  ::yaisse:: 

tout le monde a bien sr entendu parler de cette fameuse robe 

alors  m'intresse , vous vous l'aviez vue comment ?? 



juste pour voir si les geeks voient les couleurs de la mme faon que les hommes dit "normaux "  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Blanche et des reflets bleus et des bandes dores.
Je suis normal ?

----------


## Kropernic

C'est pas juste une histoire de saturation de couleur ?

----------


## Auteur

> C'est pas juste une histoire de saturation de couleur ?


pas que... cela dpendrait aussi de l'ge des yeux (nombre de btonnets et cnes).

http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...3_4355770.html
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sci...r_1656136.html

----------


## shadowmoon

@giragu03 Tous les hivers je vais skier, faire de la randonne et d'autres activits dans les alpes. Mes connaissances sur les diffrences entre hiverner et hiberner me viennent des guides de haute montagne, des "anciens" dans les petits villages et des "patrons" des refuges d'altitude.

@Rothen De gauche  droite, je vois la robe blanche avec des bandes dores, puis bleu clair avec des bandes marron fonc, et enfin bleu fonc avec des bandes noires.

----------


## Zirak

> @Rothen De gauche  droite, je vois la robe blanche avec des bandes dores, puis bleu clair avec des bandes marron fonc, et enfin bleu fonc avec des bandes noires.


Tout pareil.

Sauf que quand j'ai vu l'article pass sur le net, il n'y avait qu'une photo (celle du milieu) ^^

----------


## lper

Coucou de grosminet et une partie de sa famille en vacances  Evian..

----------


## Auteur

@lper : j'ai pris peur en regardant la photo. Qu'il est laid ce chat  ::aie::  !

----------


## Kurodiam

> @lper : j'ai pris peur en regardant la photo. Qu'il est laid ce chat  !


Cool!Pour la robe , c'est juste une question d'illusion optique ,mais si  se trouve : c'est uniquement pour un coup de pub .
Sinon , la dernire photo donne envie de fuir en courant  ::weird::  mais bon vive les chats  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Cool!Pour la robe , c'est juste une question d'illusion optique ,mais si  se trouve : c'est uniquement pour un coup de pub .


( noter que l'image relle publie pour ce buzz est celle du milieu uniquement)

Et surtout une question volontairement trs mal pose.

Si on te demande de quelle couleur est la robe (question pose), videmment que la robe physique, le tissus est de couleur blanche.
Par contre, si on te demande quel est le code couleur des bandes claires sur la photo de la robe (question correspondant  la rponse donne), oui, il s'agit d'une couleur bleu. Il ne peut en tre autrement, puisque le blanc,  supposer qu'il soit blanc pur, du tissu de la robe, tant sous-expos, n'est pas retranscrit purement sur la photo.

C'est, certes, une illusion d'optique, mais une illusion trs tendancieuse  mon avis sur la manire dont elle est expose, mais rien de plus qu' l'image de cette merveilleuse presse fut-elle lectronique qui n'a pourtant rien  dire mais qui est en permanence en mal de buzz.

Faites des recherches sur Google sur les illusions d'optiques, vous en trouverez de bien meilleures et plus intressantes que celle-ci.

INTERNET, ou l'art de faire du rien avec du vide !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kropernic

Je suis bien d'accord avec Yves.

Cette histoire de robe, c'est du grand n'importe quoi !

Sinon, parler d'illusions d'optiques m'a fait penser aux strogrammes.  Vous connaissez ?

Je me demande comment on arrive  crer ces images pour que a "fonctionne".  Doit srement y avoir un genre de formule derrire pour calculer le bon dcalage  appliquer non ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Doit srement y avoir un genre de formule derrire pour calculer le bon dcalage  appliquer non ?


Je confirme, j'avais tudi ce genre de formules en prpa MPSI "maths sup", avec aussi celles pour les fractales.

----------


## Kropernic

Tiens au fait, ce ne serait pas la technique utilis par la consoles portable 3DS pour nous faire voir une image en 3D sur un cran 2D ?

----------


## Kropernic

Dites, c'est con mais... c'est quoi le contraire de "clturer" (dans le sens, j'ai fini et je clture mon travail) ?

----------


## LawNasK

> Dites, c'est con mais... c'est quoi le contraire de "clturer" (dans le sens, j'ai fini et je clture mon travail) ?


_Commencer, ouvrir, dbuter, ..._


Bonjour au fait !

J'ai tout lu ! (mais ma productivit cette semaine en a prit un coup)  ::mrgreen:: 

Merci  tous pour ces dcouvertes, grands moment de culture, de rire, de chats, ...

PS : Nhaps, je suis fan  ::ccool::

----------


## Kropernic

> _Commencer, ouvrir, dbuter, ..._
> 
> 
> Bonjour au fait !
> 
> J'ai tout lu ! (mais ma productivit cette semaine en a prit un coup) 
> 
> Merci  tous pour ces dcouvertes, grands moment de culture, de rire, de chats, ...
> 
> PS : Nhaps, je suis fan


Les 433 pages ?!?!  :8O:  
Perso, j'ai abandonn vers la page 200... Mais je participe depuis un p'tit temps maintenant donc j'avais moins  lire que toi.

Sinon, tes propositions ne sont pas mal mais ne me plaisent car mes users sont ... Bref, a ne va pas aller...
J'entends d'ici "Je ne commence, je continue ce que j'avais dj fait", idem pour dbuter, et avec ouvrir, je sens venir une histoire avec document... Bref, vont pas comprendre que le clic sur ce bouton permet de "d-clturer" (rien trouver de mieux pour le moment  ::calim2:: )

----------


## LawNasK

> Les 433 pages ?!?!  
> Perso, j'ai abandonn vers la page 200... Mais je participe depuis un p'tit temps maintenant donc j'avais moins  lire que toi.


Oui absolument tout, vido comprises. Je n'ai juste pas encore regarde les DeviantArt.





> Sinon, tes propositions ne sont pas mal mais ne me plaisent car mes users sont ... Bref, a ne va pas aller...
> J'entends d'ici "Je ne commence, je continue ce que j'avais dj fait", idem pour dbuter, et avec ouvrir, je sens venir une histoire avec document... Bref, vont pas comprendre que le clic sur ce bouton permet de "d-clturer" (rien trouver de mieux pour le moment )


 part reprendre, je ne vois pas  ::(:

----------


## Auteur

> Dites, c'est con mais... c'est quoi le contraire de "clturer" (dans le sens, j'ai fini et je clture mon travail) ?


ce qui m'est venu  l'esprit en te lisant :
- synonyme de clturer = vendredi  ::mrgreen:: 
- contraire de clturer = lundi  ::aie:: 

faut pas chercher  comprendre, mais  force de consulter les joies du code on finit par avoir ce genre de logique, je crois

 ::dehors::

----------


## Bovino

> c'est quoi le contraire de "clturer" (dans le sens, j'ai fini et je clture mon travail) ?


Dans ce sens l, le contraire, c'est "parler correctement" !  ::aie:: 

Clturer s'emploie uniquement dans le sens de poser une clture (*source*).

----------


## Kropernic

C'est vrai que c'est une solution aussi ^^.

En attendant, j'avais opter pour "bloquer" et "dbloquer".  

Mais on utilise quand mme bien le verbe "clturer" dans le sens de terminer quelque chose non ??  Enfin, c'est pas pcq cela s'utilise couramment que c'est forcment franais^^.

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est quoi le contraire de "clturer" (dans le sens, j'ai fini et je clture mon travail) ?


Je plussoie le "reprendre" de LawNasK, je propose aussi : rouvrir, relancer, et poursuivre.

----------


## Kropernic

> Mais on utilise quand mme bien le verbe "clturer" dans le sens de terminer quelque chose non ??  Enfin, c'est pas pcq cela s'utilise couramment que c'est forcment franais^^.


En mme temps ici, c'est la Belgique  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

C'est sr que si on coute les commentateurs sportifs, on va mme jusqu' parler de "[en] clture de la journe de championnat"...  ::cry:: 
Ca rend du coup des expressions comme "tre vite", "trop pas" ou "moins pire" un peu moins impropres (j'en passe et des sales).

Pour ta question, a pourrait pas tre tout simplement dbuter ou commencer ?

----------


## Kropernic

On va rester sur bloquer-dbloquer.  C'est pas plus mal.

J'aime pas du tout commencer ou dbuter dans ce contexte car en fait, le bouton bloquer (clturer^^) sert signer  un admin "j'ai fini, tu peux vrifier et valider".  Et tant que l'admin n'a pas valider, si l'utilisateur se rend compte qu'il a oubli un truc/mis un truc en trop/fait une erreur, il peut dbloquer (dclturer  ::aie:: ), faire sa correction et re-bloquer derrire.

Du coup, commencer, a ne colle pas du tout au contexte.

----------


## ternel

Il me semble qu'en franais commun, on parle d'une discussion close, du verbe clore.

Ce qui pourrait donner, par fantaisie, _clore une conversation_ pour dire qu'on l'ouvre (comme un bouton de rose?)

----------


## AdmChiMay

> On va rester sur bloquer-dbloquer.


Parce que tu dbloques souvent ?
 ::pastaper::

----------


## Nhaps

Je reviens pour lire un petit peu ce qui se passe, et que vois je ?!?




> PS : Nhaps, je suis fan


En tout cas bravo pour avoir tout lu, il faut un sacr courage...ou beaucoup de temps  perdre.

Sinon pour cette histoire de robe je comprends rien du tout.. je la voie ni blanc/or ni noir/bleu mais plutt photo dgueulasse prise en contre jour.

@Kropernic, j'avais fait des cours d'imagerie o il fallait faire des images '3D' qui fonctionnent avec les lunettes rouge/vert. C'est pas trs compliqu.

Et le contraire de clturer,  c'est procrastiner !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

Dans les quelques logiciels que j'ai vu avec un bouton "clturer" le bouton pour l'inverse c'est soit r-ouvrir soit effectivement dbloquer (et tu rajoutes des icnes cadenas ouvert et fermer et tous le monde comprend)

Bon vous savez quoi ? Je maudit la garderie de la maternelle de ma fille ... Ils ont ramen une WII et Mario Kart pour les occuper ! Devinez mon occupation ces derniers jours le soir quand je rentre du travail ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon vous savez quoi ? Je maudit la garderie de la maternelle de ma fille ... Ils ont ramen une WII et Mario Kart pour les occuper ! Devinez mon occupation ces derniers jours le soir quand je rentre du travail ?


Rainbow Road ! <3

----------


## Kropernic

> Dans les quelques logiciels que j'ai vu avec un bouton "clturer" le bouton pour l'inverse c'est soit r-ouvrir soit effectivement dbloquer (et tu rajoutes des icnes cadenas ouvert et fermer et tous le monde comprend)


J'ai bien mis les p'tits cadenas ^^.  Sauf que j'ai juste un cadenas ferm.  Du coup, pour dbloquer, j'ai mis une croix rouge par dessus.  Suis pas infographiste moi ^^.



> Bon vous savez quoi ? Je maudit la garderie de la maternelle de ma fille ... Ils ont ramen une WII et Mario Kart pour les occuper ! Devinez mon occupation ces derniers jours le soir quand je rentre du travail ?


WTF !?  En maternelle ?  :8O: 

Et ils arrivent  vraiment jouer ??  Pas que je sois contre les jeux-vidos (mon frre ayant reu la NES pour ses 10 ans et vu qu'il a 6 ans de plus que moi, j'suis gamer depuis mes 4 ans lol) mais quand mme, en maternelle avec les camarades de classes, on joue  autre chose qu'aux jeux-vidos...  S'ils veulent occuper les gosses, qu'ils achtent un jeu de socit pour leur ge.  Ce n'est pas ce qu'il manque...

Bref, j'suis choqu...

----------


## Kropernic

> Rainbow Road ! <3


J'te prends quand tu veux !  (sur le jeu hein... bande de pervers)

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai bien mis les p'tits cadenas ^^.  Sauf que j'ai juste un cadenas ferm.  Du coup, pour dbloquer, j'ai mis une croix rouge par dessus.  Suis pas infographiste moi ^^.


Pas besoin : Paint (ou mieux), pipette sur le fond, pinceau et tu effaces la partie gauche basse de la "boucle" du cadenas. Tu peux aussi agrandir cette boucle avec un jeu de copier coller pour faire plus raliste (ouais systme D, mais a marche ::): )

----------


## Kropernic

Avec paint, on perd la transparence.  Du coup, j'utilise encore pire, l'diteur d'image intgrer  Visual Studio.

Il offre encore moins d'outils que Paint mais il conserve la transparence sur les png  ::aie:: .

----------


## Nhaps

> Avec paint, on perd la transparence.  Du coup, j'utilise encore pire, l'diteur d'image intgrer  Visual Studio.
> 
> Il offre encore moins d'outils que Paint mais il conserve la transparence sur les png .


PAINT.NET pour les vrais  ::):

----------


## Lady

Pour l'image en gratuit t'as GIMP! Mme sur Windows. Et tu peux sauver dans tous les formats.

----------


## Kropernic

Certes mais j'suis pas infographiste...

Je me limite aux bonhommes en btons niveau dessin  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

> PAINT.NET pour les vrais


Vrai  ::wink:: 

Il ne me semble pas l'avoir vu parler avant, et comme je vais bientt tre en plein dedans : 

Quels tudes avez-vous effectus ? En tes-vous satisfaits ?



EDIT : Quand je m'occupe de mes cousins, je joue parfois aux jeux vidos avec eux, et franchement, c'est super facile ! Il suffit de ne pas  trop bien jouer/de les laisser gagner de temps en temps et ils s'amusent bien.  ::ptdr:: 
Certains membre de ma famille voient a d'un mauvais il (Les mdias  forcent de taper sur les jeux vidos doivent finir par tre couts... ::(: ).
Avec un peu de chance l'un d'eux deviendra un petit geek !  ::D:

----------


## illight

> Envoy par Lady
> 
> 
> Dans les quelques logiciels que j'ai vu avec un bouton "clturer" le bouton pour l'inverse c'est soit r-ouvrir soit effectivement dbloquer (et tu rajoutes des icnes cadenas ouvert et fermer et tous le monde comprend)
> 
> Bon vous savez quoi ? Je maudit la garderie de la maternelle de ma fille ... Ils ont ramen une WII et Mario Kart pour les occuper ! Devinez mon occupation ces derniers jours le soir quand je rentre du travail ?
> 
> 
> WTF !?  En maternelle ? 
> ...


Alors l pareil  :8O:  J'en reviens pas de jouer  des jeux vidos  l'cole, et encore pire en maternelle  :8O:  Il y avait une raison  cela ? Parce que a me parait abberant quand mme  :8O: 

Pareil, ma fille joue  2 ans  la tablette, mais a va pas plus loin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Quels tudes avez-vous effectus ? En tes-vous satisfaits ?


DEUG Bio, Licence et Master Bioinfo/Biostat le tout  la fac d'Orsay, avec un passage clair  l'Epita entre la licence et le master, au quel j'ai mit fin quand je me suis rendu compte que j'avais envie de pleurer ds que je masseyais derrire un PC ... hum. Mais bon a m'a au moins permis de vraiment savoir ce que j'aimais dans l'informatique et ce que je n'aimais pas...Et a m'a aussi permis de passer mon BAFA sur le reste de l'anne perdue  ::ptdr:: .

Ce que j'ai aim dans ma formation, la pluridisciplinarit, le fait que cela corresponde  ma vision de l'informatique : l'informatique applique vraiment  des vrai problmatique de vrai gens, mon dada c'est l'IHM (et je ne parle pas que du cot interface graphique) et je pense morienter vers l' AMOA si j'ai l'occasion.
Mention spcial pour la fac d'Orsay aussi qui est quand mme un cadre gnial pour les tudes (bon surtout quand il fait beau, par temps de pluie faut pas mettre de pantalon blanc.)
Sinon ce que j'ai moins aim (doit tre applicable a toute tude en fac) : les profs (en tout cas  l'poque) sont tous chercheur donc mme en faisant un master "pro" c'est quand mme super orient recherche, monde du public etc ... (En plus j'ai fait mon stage de fin d'tude au CNRS donc a n'a pas aid)

----------


## Lady

> Alors l pareil  J'en reviens pas de jouer  des jeux vidos  l'cole, et encore pire en maternelle  Il y avait une raison  cela ? Parce que a me parait abberant quand mme 
> 
> Pareil, ma fille joue  2 ans  la tablette, mais a va pas plus loin


Bah c'est pas vraiment la maternelle mais la garderie aprs les cours, c'est les gens de la mairie et doivent parfois arriver  cours d'ides je pense (sachant qu'ils ont quasi 0 budget). Heureusement je suis geek donc en fait je m'en fiche un peu (Je me posais dj la question de la Wii car je voulais la ressortir pour moi) mais j'avoue que les parents qui ont une ducation sans cran vont peut tre pas tre super heureux.

----------


## Loceka

> Licence et Master Bioinfo/Biostat le tout  la fac d'Orsay


En quelles annes ? On s'est peut-tre croiss !  ::D:

----------


## Lady

> En quelles annes ? On s'est peut-tre croiss !


Alors euh sept 2001  juin 2004 puis sept 2005  mars 2007 (aprs j'tais en stage  Evry)

----------


## behe

> Sinon ce que j'ai moins aim (doit tre applicable a toute tude en fac) : les profs (en tout cas  l'poque) sont tous chercheur donc mme en faisant un master "pro" c'est quand mme super orient recherche, monde du public etc ... (En plus j'ai fait mon stage de fin d'tude au CNRS donc a n'a pas aid)


la fac d'Orsay et ses  chercheurs ... Je me rappellerais toujours de ce "prof" qui avait bcl le programme de 6 mois de chimie en 3 semaines pour pouvoir avoir plus de temps pour ses recherches. En sortie de lyce a surprend. Moyenne de l'amphi au partiel : 4/20, une boucherie (les notes ont t remontes par la suite)

----------


## Auteur

> Ce que j'ai aim dans ma formation, la pluridisciplinarit, le fait que cela corresponde  ma vision de l'informatique : l'informatique applique vraiment  des vrai problmatique de vrai gens,


On a la mme vision de l'info  ::ccool:: 





> Sinon ce que j'ai moins aim (doit tre applicable a toute tude en fac) : les profs (en tout cas  l'poque) sont tous chercheur donc mme en faisant un master "pro" c'est quand mme super orient recherche, monde du public etc ... (En plus j'ai fait mon stage de fin d'tude au CNRS donc a n'a pas aid)


La bio-informatique est oriente recherche, non ? Je ne vois pas trop o tu peux faire de la bio-info en dehors d'un labo public ou priv  ::koi::

----------


## Lady

> On a la mme vision de l'info 
> 
> 
> 
> La bio-informatique est oriente recherche, non ? Je ne vois pas trop o tu peux faire de la bio-info en dehors d'un labo public ou priv


Bah si quand mme, mme si en France a cours pas les rues. Ce que j'ai surtout voulu dire c'est que la formation ne prpare pas du tout  la vie active hors d'un labo. Ni  la ralit du march priv : SSIIs, gros groupes et petits diteurs, alors que la moiti de la promo pro n'est pas aller direct en labo (Tous ceux qui voulais un CDI je suppose (lol)). J'ai dcouvert ce qu'tait un SSII  la dure lorsque j'ai mis mon CV sur Monster et qu'on m'a appel pour des postes en finance ou en tlcom ( ::lol:: ).  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

Un petit coucou rapide.

Alors ma formation : DUT informatique suivi de l'INSA Lyon.

J'ai beaucoup apprci le DUT, des cours avec des enseignants-chercheurs mais aussi beaucoup de TP avec des intervenants du monde professionnel, donc cela prparait plutt bien  la vie professionnelle de dveloppeur (personnellement c'tait l o je voulais m'orienter donc j'tais aux anges).

Arriv  l'INSA, j'ai retrouv les mmes travers que les enseignants de Lady : des personnes qui ne connaissent que la vie en laboratoire et qui prtendent nous expliquer comment fonctionne une entreprise et comment a se passe en entreprise... Et le rsultat est assez comique avec des phrases du genre "Un technicien on lui demande pas de rflchir" (j'ai failli me lever et quitter l'amphi quand la prof a dit a !) ou "Vous faites partie de l'lite" (et les chevilles a va ? On est certes dans une bonne, voire trs bonne, cole mais de l  monter le bourrichon  des gens qui sortiront diplms en informatique alors qu'ils ne sauront pas crire un Hello World...). Bref, l'INSA c'tait surtout pour le prestige du diplme et les salaires  esprer en sortie d'tudes. Par contre, j'ai normment progress en bureautique et je suis maintenant capable de faire des documents vraiment propres (c'tait correct quand j'tais  l'IUT mais je reconnais avoir vraiment progress l-dessus  l'INSA, donc je n'ai pas tout perdu).

Sinon, une chanson en hommage  la petite fiance de l'Atlantique dcde tragiquement hier.

----------


## Kropernic

Cela ne servira probablement  rien vu qu'on n'a pas le mme cursus en Belgique mais bon...

Aprs la rhto, j'ai commenc par une premire candi en biologique  l'ULB  laquelle j'ai mis  fin  la Toussaint.  C'est l que j'ai compris que j'avais de plus d'encadrement car ces 2 mois d'unifs se sont soldes par des parties de cartes  la cafette ^^.  J'ai profit du reste de l'anne pour prendre des cours de Nerlandais (le "bon" flamand) vu qu'en Belgique, si on veut pouvoir bosser dans la capitale, il FAUT parler le ndls en plus du Franais.

J'ai ensuite fait 2 ans de rgendat en Math.  C'est pour donner cours  des jeunes de 12  15 ans (ou plus dans les filires techniques et professionnelles).  Je ne voulais pas tre prof donc j'ai laiss tomb en 2e aux alentours de pques car il commenait  y avoir plus de psycho que de math.  C'est l que j'ai appris  tre logique, rigoureux et cohrent.

J'ai finalement fait un graduat en informatique de gestion.  C'est une formation en cycle cours (3 ans) plutt axe sur la pratique que sur la thorie o est form  tre analyste-programmeur.

Mme si c'est la dernire qui m'a appris mon mtier, je pense que je ne serais pas o j'en suis sans la formation en math que j'ai suivie (et surtout sans l'excellent prof qui y enseignait).

Si j'tais sr qu'il y avait un Mr. Matthys dans chaque cole de math, j'encouragerais tout le monde  faire au moins un an de math juste pour a.

----------


## Nhaps

Perso, j'ai fait une maternelle, je m'en souviens pas mais a devait tre norme avec la petite sieste laprs midi.
Aprs c'est le primaire, grosse ambiance, avec la kermesse, et ma game boy  jouer  pokemon  la rcre.
Le collge, c'est les boutons et l'appareil dentaire... Point fort sur les chiffres, point faible sur les lettres.
Le lyce, les soires bien arroses, le bordel, et puis WoW, la dgringolade dans les notes mais bon le bac S dans la souffrance au final
DUT Informatique. Toujours WoW. Mais les cours pas trop compliqus, donc je me trouve dans la moyenne.
LP Imagerie numrique. Des cours hyper intressants.
Master Informatique en alternance. L'entreprise, la joie, la facilit du diplme.

----------


## Lady

> Perso, j'ai fait une maternelle, je m'en souviens pas mais a devait tre norme avec la petite sieste laprs midi.
> Aprs c'est le primaire, grosse ambiance, avec la kermesse, et ma game boy  jouer  pokemon  la rcre.
> Le collge, c'est les boutons et l'appareil dentaire... Point fort sur les chiffres, point faible sur les lettres.
> Le lyce, les soires bien arroses, le bordel, et puis WoW, la dgringolade dans les notes mais bon le bac S dans la souffrance au final
> DUT Informatique. Toujours WoW. Mais les cours pas trop compliqus, donc je me trouve dans la moyenne.
> LP Imagerie numrique. Des cours hyper intressants.
> Master Informatique en alternance. L'entreprise, la joie, la facilit du diplme.


Ah merde l je me prend un coup de vieux ... Moi Pokmon c'tait fin collge / dbut lyce et Wow  la fac et au dbut de ma vie active.

----------


## Kropernic

De toute faon, WOW c'est mal et Pokmon c'est limite (j'suis d'humeur gnreuse aujourd'hui ^^).
 ::pastaper::

----------


## Auteur

> Ah merde l je me prend un coup de vieux ... Moi Pokmon c'tait fin collge / dbut lyce et Wow  la fac et au dbut de ma vie active.


En primaire on jouait aux jeux "game & watch" (Donkey Kong etc.)

 ::piou::  Pokmon est sorti en 1996, anne de mon bac

----------


## sevyc64

> Pokmon est sorti en 1996, anne de mon bac


hum, 1996, j'avais fini la fac, je partais  l'arme  ::whistle2::

----------


## LawNasK

> hum, 1996, j'avais fini la fac, je partais  l'arme


Hum, 1996, j'avais deux ans  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

C'est quand mme merveilleux se brassage de gnration qui s'opre ici.  

J'ai du mal  trouver d'autres endroits o cela arrive...

----------


## Nhaps

> Hum, 1996, j'avais deux ans


Moi je passais mes partiels.. de CE2 ^^

----------


## lper

> Moi je passais mes partiels.. de CE2 ^^


Comme ma premire fille !  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !

juste un petit passage pour vous souhaiter de bonnes ftes de Pques 



bon du coup pas sre de pouvoir revenir parmi vous  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Coucou Rothen,

j'ai bien cru rester le dernier post, ouf et merci !

Bonnes ftes galement  tous, moi je profite pour me faire ch... avec cette put.. de "pelouse", les corves reprennent. ::roll::

----------


## Lady

Moi Dimanche normalement je vais en Belgique faire le plein de chocolat ! Et vive la crise de foie.

Et samedi ma fille est invite  sa premire fte d'anniversaire et c'est moi qui suis de corve ! (Bon en mme temps mon mari va rester en tte  tte avec notre fils de 8 mois qui fait ses dents qui a la meilleur place ?)

----------


## lper

> qui a la meilleur place ?


Votre toutou... ::mrgreen::

----------


## LawNasK

> Moi Dimanche normalement je vais en Belgique faire le plein de chocolat !


Que de chocolat ?  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

Habitant  1km de la Belgique, all chercher du chocolat (et des bires)  se fait rgulirement.
Mais pour pques, je vais ramener pour mon neveu du chocolat Kinder, il lapprciera plus que des chocolats de Belgique... surtout avec le jouet  l'intrieur.

Jespre que tout va bien pour vous et que rien ne cloche (oui la blague de saison !!)

----------


## Lady

> Votre toutou...


Pas forcement, il supporte les pleurs de mon fils. En plus selon l'heure o fini la petite sauterie il risque d'tre promen plus tard.




> Que de chocolat ?


On fume pas et on a vrifi nos croquettes pour chats et chien sont pas vraiment moins chre du coups a vaut pas le coups ... (En plus comme on essaye de se garer cot Franais a fait un trotte avec les croquettes)

----------


## Deadpool

> On fume pas et on a vrifi nos croquettes pour chats et chien sont pas vraiment moins chre du coups a vaut pas le coups ... (En plus comme on essaye de se garer cot Franais a fait un trotte avec les croquettes)


Et la bire alors?  ::D:

----------


## LawNasK

> On fume pas et on a vrifi nos croquettes pour chats et chien sont pas vraiment moins chre du coups a vaut pas le coups ...


Comme Nhaps l'a dit _[EDIT : Et Deadpool]_, je pensais plutt  la bire  ::lol:: 




> (En plus comme on essaye de se garer cot Franais a fait un trotte avec les croquettes)


Je ne connais pas vraiment les bails, quel est l'avantage de laisser sa voiture en France plutt que de l'emmener en Belgique ?

----------


## Lady

> Comme Nhaps l'a dit _[EDIT : Et Deadpool]_, je pensais plutt  la bire 
> 
> 
> Je ne connais pas vraiment les bails, quel est l'avantage de laisser sa voiture en France plutt que de l'emmener en Belgique ?


On boit pas aussi ... Enfin mon mari ne bois pas et j'aime pas la bire !

Juste que  priori le policier Belge aime bien aligner les voitures franaises (le stationnement est limit (en tout cas  Mouscron) et je ne suis pas sure que le disque franais soit valable) (des info la dessus Nhaps ?)

----------


## Nhaps

> On boit pas aussi ... Enfin mon mari ne bois pas et j'aime pas la bire !
> 
> Juste que  priori le policier Belge aime bien aligner les voitures franaises (le stationnement est limit (en tout cas  Mouscron) et je ne suis pas sure que le disque franais soit valable) (des info la dessus Nhaps ?)


J'ai jamais eu de problmes en Belgique avec ma voiture, il faut dire aussi que je ne vais pas dans les grandes villes, et donc les stationnements sont la plupart du temps gratuit, donc il n'y a pas de soucis.

----------


## Hizin

Si vous allez vers Mons, il y a un petit festival sur le fantastique (auquel j'aurai bien voulu assister, mais c'est parti remise pour 2016) qui s'appelle "Trolls & Lgendes"  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> Si vous allez vers Mons, il y a un petit festival sur le fantastique (auquel j'aurai bien voulu assister, mais c'est parti remise pour 2016) qui s'appelle "Trolls & Lgendes"


yep, j'y vais samedi^^

----------


## Auteur

Les chercheurs du CERN ont confirm l'existence de la Force

 ::D:

----------


## Hizin

> yep, j'y vais samedi^^


J'avais prvu les 3 jours... mais pas de logement + prparation  l'arrache = trop grosse facture
Vu que je dois faire un bon millier de kilomtres pour y participer... dommage dommage, mais a m'apprendra  commencer les prparatifs aux derniers moments.
J'ai dj trouv mon logement pour 2016 (normalement), c'est dj a xD

----------


## Lady

Bah moi avec mes microbes pas encore assez grands a va encore attendre quelques annes. Un jour je ferais de nouveau des sorties.
Je suis dgoute je pourrais mme pas aller au concert de Nigthwish  la fin de l'anne ( ::(:   ::(: )

----------


## Zirak

> Si vous allez vers Mons, il y a un petit festival sur le fantastique (auquel j'aurai bien voulu assister, mais c'est parti remise pour 2016) qui s'appelle "Trolls & Lgendes"


J'ai mon pre et ma belle-mre qui font le trajet depuis la Bretagne pour aller y exposer  ::D:

----------


## Kropernic

Bah... Des microbres, a se refile ^^.

----------


## Lady

> Bah... Des microbres, a se refile ^^.


Bah pas si facile que a (sauf  vendre un rein pour un pro). 
J'habite trop loin de mes parents (ils seront de corves pour les grandes vacances) et mes beau parents c'est compliqu, car ils ont une mnagerie (chiens, chats, lapins, tortues, poule, colombes le tout DANS la maison) et certains croque un peu les enfants

----------


## Kropernic

Pas de parrain/marraine ?

----------


## Lady

> Pas de parrain/marraine ?


On fait a bien 2 en RP, 1  Nantes et le dernier qui est un peu plus prt (pas de calais) a un emploi du temps de ministre. On est un peu seule au monde tout l haut dans le Nord. (Bon on l'a choisi aussi.)

Pour le concert de Nightwish je pourrais me dbrouiller si je fait louper une journe d'cole  ma fille mais a me pose un problme thique (lol)

----------


## Nhaps

> On fait a bien 2 en RP, 1  Nantes et le dernier qui est un peu plus prt (pas de calais) a un emploi du temps de ministre. On est un peu seule au monde tout l haut dans le Nord. (Bon on l'a choisi aussi.)
> 
> Pour le concert de Nightwish je pourrais me dbrouiller si je fait louper une journe d'cole  ma fille mais a me pose un problme thique (lol)


Au pire, si tu veux, je peux venir une fois tous les deux jours remettre des croquettes dans la gamelle de tes microbes.

----------


## Lady

> Au pire, si tu veux, je peux venir une fois tous les deux jours remettre des croquettes dans la gamelle de tes microbes.


Lol ... en mme temps ma fille sait se servir seule dans le frigo donc elle tiendra quelques jours ... Mais je crois qu'elle ne saura pas donner le biberon  son frre (quoique il mange aussi des yaourts donc a doit pouvoir le faire, encore faut il qu'elle accepte de partager ses yaourts).

Bon bref ... L'idal c'est qu'il faut que je les rendent fan des mme trucs que moi et dans 3 ans je les embarques au concert avec moi !

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon bref ... L'idal c'est qu'il faut que je les rendent fan des mme trucs que moi et dans 3 ans je les embarques au concert avec moi !


Embrasse moi tant que tes lvres sont encore rouges  ::oops::

----------


## Bovino

> si je fait louper une journe d'cole  ma fille mais a me pose un problme thique (lol)


En mme temps, ces derniers jours, c'est pas vraiment l'thique qui a dfray la chronique de la vie scolaire...  ::(:

----------


## Lady

> En mme temps, ces derniers jours, c'est pas vraiment l'thique qui a dfray la chronique de la vie scolaire...


Je sais, a fais frmir mais bon c'est pas une raison pour soit mme laisser son thique aux orties. 
Et puis on espre quand mme que dans l'cole de son enfant c'est pas  ce point l ...(Tout en ayant toujours une pointe de suspicion l tout au fond dans le coin)

Nhaps >> Eh oh je suis marie, et en plus tu insinue que je suis proche de la date de premption ?!

----------


## Zirak

> Nhaps >> Eh oh je suis marie, et en plus tu insinue que je suis proche de la date de premption ?!


Non il montrait juste qu'il coute surement aussi un peu de Nightwish, sa phrase tant la traduction d'un des titres  ::): 


Perso, la seule que je peux couter c'est the islander...

----------


## Nhaps

> Non il montrait juste qu'il coute surement aussi un peu de Nightwish, sa phrase tant la traduction d'un des titres


C'est exact !  ::): 

Kiss me while your lips are still red.

----------


## Lady

C'est un des rares morceaux que je connais pas. Je me suis rendu compte y a pas longtemps qu'il y avais 3 ou 4 morceaux qui n'tait dans aucun des albums que j'ai.

Celui l a priori sur Deezer je ne le vois que dans un mini album, et comme tout les autres morceaux sont sur Dark Passion Play bah je l'ai jamais cout du coup. *l'ajoute manuellement  sa playlist Deezer*

Sinon a va pas trop mal au ventre ? ... ici on a achet 4kg de chocolat !!! (bon y en a une grosse partie pour le boulot de mon mari (il bosse sur Paris du coups ils lui ont tous demand de ramen du chocolat de Belgique))

Ma fille a du chocolat pour au moins jusque juin!

----------


## LawNasK

> ici on a achet 4kg de chocolat !!! (bon y en a une grosse partie pour le boulot de mon mari!


 ::cfou::  Il faut tout garder !

----------


## Kropernic

Il est si mauvais que a le chocolat en France ?  Ou bien serait-ce le prix le problme ?

----------


## Lady

> Il est si mauvais que a le chocolat en France ?  Ou bien serait-ce le prix le problme ?


Bah non ... En plus moi je prfrais le franais ... Bon peut tre parce que le chocolatier a cot de chez mes parents tait vraiment trs bon (ancien meilleur ouvrier de France) mais il a revendu et c'est plus pareil.

Aprs parait que le chocolat c'est comme le vin, y a des gots diffrents et c'est selon chacun.

----------


## Alvaten

La diffrence entre le chocolat Suisse / Belge et les autres rside dans le fait que la matire grasse utilise doit tre de la graisse de cacao pour les premiers, en principe pas d'huile de palme ou autre. C'est surtout visible sur le chocolat "industriel", nul doute que le chocolat artisanal est de bonne qualit quelque soit la nationalit du confiseur.

Ce que j'ai pu remarquer lors de mes visites chez ma famille en France c'est qu'il est plus difficile de trouver du bon chocolat en supermarch que chez nous (en plus de la quantit de choix).

----------


## Nhaps

Les chocobons franais et belge sont les mmes non ? ^^



ps : Vive le chocolat au riz

----------


## Lady

> Les chocobons franais et belge sont les mmes non ? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ps : Vive le chocolat au riz


Bah je sais pas il parait que le Jeff de Bruges c'est pas les mme dans toutes le boutiques (en fonction de l'usine qui les fournis)
Certaines marques industriels s'adapte au gout locaux aussi. (En plus de la rglementation dj cit)

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce que j'ai pu remarquer lors de mes visites chez ma famille en France c'est qu'il est plus difficile de trouver du bon chocolat en supermarch que chez nous (en plus de la quantit de choix).


Je te trouve trs optimiste sur ce coup l  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : je suis en train d'imaginer le concert avec le double porte-bb, un devant un derrire.  ::bebe::

----------


## Bovino

> en France c'est qu'il est plus difficile de trouver du bon chocolat en supermarch que chez nous


L dessus, je pense qu'il n'y a pas photo...  ::(: 
Trouver du chocolat de qualit en grande surface, a relve de l'exploit en France...

----------


## Alvaten

Evidemment quand je parle de "bon" chocolat en super march c'est incomparable avec du bon chocolat de confiserie. Mais c'est une rgle applicable  presque toutes les denres alimentaires que l'on peut trouver chez un artisan.

Par exemple le chocolat (pourtant soit disant Suisse) Aldi, c'est pas bon ... le chocolat Lindt ou Nestl, l on peux commencer  parler de "bon"  ::):

----------


## Bovino

Tout  fait, mais le souvenir que j'ai (lointain certes) de la Suisse, c'est que le choix est beaucoup plus important et la qualit moyenne sans commune mesure. En France, dans la grande distribution, on a essentiellement du tout venant.

----------


## Alvaten

Ah a c'est sur que l'on  du choix, aprs je sais pas si c'est un gros choix ou non comparativement.

J'ai pas pu rsister  une petite photo en faisant mes courses 



Et sur la quantit il y a vraiment pas grand chose  jeter !  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

> Ah a c'est sur que l'on  du choix, aprs je sais pas si c'est un gros choix ou non comparativement.
> 
> J'ai pas pu rsister  une petite photo en faisant mes courses 
> 
> Et sur la quantit il y a vraiment pas grand chose  jeter !



Ah ouais quand mme. Je n'ai pas a dans mon Carrefour !

----------


## Kropernic

Si a peut vous rassurer, y a pas a en Belgique non plus ^^.

Mais je trouve qu'on a quand mme pas mal de choix.  De toute faon, je n'achte jamais que celui aux noisettes entires  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

C'est dangereux de parler de chocolat : il n'est mme pas 10h et j'ai dj faim  ::mouarf:: 

@Alvaten je n'ai jamais vu a par chez moi, mais j'habite dans une ville relativement petite (Dijon) avec des magasins adapts  la taille de la ville. C'est dans une trs grande surface que tu as trouv a, ou dans un supermarch " taille humaine" ?

----------


## Kropernic

> @Alvaten je n'ai jamais vu a par chez moi, mais j'habite dans une ville relativement petite (Dijon) avec des magasins adapts  la taille de la ville. C'est dans une trs grande surface que tu as trouv a, ou dans un supermarch " taille humaine" ?


Non non, c'est la suprette du coin.  C'est comme a en *Suisse* ^^

----------


## Alvaten

J'aimerai bien avoir autant de choix dans la suprette en bas de chez moi. 

Mais la photo ne vient pas d'un norme centre non plus, c'est un magasin de taille normale pour ma ville (15k habitants, soit 10x moins que la petite ville de Dijon daprs Wikipdia  ::aie:: ). 
C'est un magasin du centre ville, ceux en priphrie dans la zone commerciale sont plus grands mais n'ont pas forcment plus de choix, juste plus de quantit.

----------


## Kurodiam

> Non non, c'est la suprette du coin.  C'est comme a en *Suisse* ^^


Les chocolats suisses sont trop sucrs  ::ptdr::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous !

grand besoin de vos lumires  ..

Ce matin en voulant ouvrir la vido de la fausse nouvelle de la mort de Dujardin  j'ai  qui a bloqu mon Ipad 



depuis je ne peux plus rien ouvrir et je n'arrive pas  fermer ca avec la x ..je l'ai teint compltement et ca revient direct 

je suppose que c'est pas une bonne ide de cliquer sur OK 

qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?? 

ps : Alvaten j'ai t souffle par ta photo "chocolat" ..vraiment dingue ce choix

----------


## sevyc64

En tapant le lien indiqu depuis un pc, le mme message.
En cliquant sur ok, on tombe sur une seconde page avec le texte suivant 


> Chaque samedi nous slectionnons un visiteur chanceux afin de recevoir un prix spcial de nos sponsors, pour vous remercier dtre un fidle utilisateur mobile de Facebook.
> 
> Vous tes lheureux vainqueur du jour ! Vous pouvez slectionner lun de ces produits best-seller GRATUITS dAmazon !
> 
> Remarque : Ces prix exclusifs sont limits et peuvent tre retirs  tout moment, il est par consquent important dagir vite.


puis une liste de cadeau  slectionner avec videmment le dernier iphone et ipad dans la liste.
(dans mon cas, il y avait l'iphone et l'ipad, gratuit, 1$ pour la livraison, ainsi qu'un bon d'achat de 200$ chez Amazon, mais comme par hasard stock puis  :;):  ) 

Bien videmment, il y a 99.99% de chance que Facebook n'est rien  voir dans cette mascarade, et ce message est clairement une arnaque.

Maintenant comment s'en dbarrasser sans cliquer sur OK, je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas l'ipad. Est-il sans risque de cliquer sur Ok, je ne sais pas non plus. Probablement qu'il est plus sage d'viter.

----------


## Auteur

Rothen, essaye ceci :
http://tutos-logiciels.free-h.fr/for...oquee-t84.html
c'est sans garantie.

----------


## rothen

a y est , c'est rsolu  :;): 

merci  Auteur pour son lien  ::zoubi::  qui comme dab m'a amen de lien en lien , ce qui a finit par atterrir sur un truc qui a march  ::yaisse:: ..

et merci  Yves  ::zoubi::  pour avoir assouvi ma curiosit ..eh oui , a m'a vraiment dmange de ne pas avoir appuy sur OK pour voir ce qu'il y avait derrire ..bon du coup tout baigne  ::mouarf3:: 

sinon , quoi de neuf pour vous tous ? est-ce que l'effet printemps a agit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> a y est , c'est rsolu 
> 
> merci  Auteur pour son lien  qui comme dab m'a amen de lien en lien , ce qui a finit par atterrir sur un truc qui a march ..
> 
> et merci  Yves  pour avoir assouvi ma curiosit ..eh oui , a m'a vraiment dmange de ne pas avoir appuy sur OK pour voir ce qu'il y avait derrire ..bon du coup tout baigne


si c'est rsolu, tant mieux. Mais quelle ide aussi de vouloir voir une vido sur une fausse information ?  ::koi:: 





> sinon , quoi de neuf pour vous tous ? est-ce que l'effet printemps a agit


pour avoir agit il a agit le printemps : je suis malade  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> pour avoir agit il a agit le printemps : je suis malade


J'ai bien fait de m'abstenir de me moquer de toi, parce que j'ai russi  faire pareil...  ::aie::  J'ai pris de grosses bouffes de fivre mardi soir et hier j'ai liquid quelque chose comme cinq ou six paquets de mouchoirs... Aujourd'hui, c'est "moins pire" pour le moment...
Sinon, c'est chouette, le printemps, les pchers en fleurs, le mirabellier aussi, les pommiers qui vont bientt l'tre, les pissenlits qui jaunissent  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

MDR  ::ptdr::  le geek c'est quand mme une race  part ..a vous rend malade 

en majorit sur les hommes  l'effet printemps est bien diffrent  ::fou:: 

vous devriez essayer d'avoir les yeux moins rivs sur le clavier non ??  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> [COLOR="#0000FF"]
> en majorit sur les hommes  l'effet printemps est bien diffrent 
> 
> vous devriez essayer d'avoir les yeux moins rivs sur le clavier non ??


a marche aussi pour les geek, il vont sur des sites spcialiss comme J**** & M***** et ils dcrochent leurs main de leur clavier 

 ::dehors::  et trs trs loin  ::langue::

----------


## Auteur

> vous devriez essayer d'avoir les yeux moins rivs sur le clavier non ??


ben, o veux-tu que l'on regarde ?  ::koi:: 










 ::whistle::

----------


## Kropernic

Surtout que nous, les pros, on ne le regarde plus... 
*chevilles qui enflent*

----------


## giragu03

> MDR  le geek c'est quand mme une race  part ..a vous rend malade


Me qualifier de geek ferait rire, je pense,  peu prs tous ceux qui me connaissent.



> en majorit sur les hommes  l'effet printemps est bien diffrent


J'allais crire quelque chose, mais c'est tellement immonde que je prfre m'auto-censurer...



> vous devriez essayer d'avoir les yeux moins rivs sur le clavier non ??


Personnellement, les yeux sont plus orients vers l'cran que le clavier, on y trouve plus d'information utile que sur le clavier  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Je sais pas si c'est Geek mais ici toute la famille y a eu le droit. En plus c'est un virus qui sais que c'est son dernier tour de piste alors il te fait plein de symptmes bizarres (lundi j'avais par exemple l'impression d'tre de nouveau au 1ere trimestre de grossesse : nauseuse, odorat bizarre (aprs 3 jours sans odorat pour cause de nez totalement obstru) et super fatigue) et en plus il fait le fourbe en te faisant croire que a va mieux mais non le lendemain c'est re-pire.

----------


## Auteur

> Je sais pas si c'est Geek mais ici toute la famille y a eu le droit.


c'est a la famille on se refile les microbes par solidarit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> c'est a la famille on se refile les microbes par solidarit


J'ai hte que mes enfants soient plus grands pour pouvoir les mettre en quarantaine quand ils sont malades ... Pour l'instant je peux pas trop dire  mon fils de 8 mois "dmerde toi tout seul pendant 3 jours, je t'approche pas tant que tu n'as pas une charge virale indtectable!"  ::ptdr::

----------


## rothen

ah ben je vois que certains , dj Lady , Auteur et Guillaume ont eu droit au printemps geek et que d'autres sont plus normaux , enfin plus comme les gens que je frquente  ::mouarf:: 
et c'est vrai vous tes si dous que vous n'avez plus besoin de regarder le clavier ..c'est tellement plus intressant sur l'cran ..enfin je suppose , je connais pas le site dont tu parles Yves ..ouais , ouais j'ai vraiment de grosses lacunes  ::mouarf3:: 

tu peux rajouter une ou 2 lettres que j'arrive  trouver ? et parfaire mes connaissances  ::mouarf::  ou c'est que pour les mecs ?  d'autres connaissent le site d'Yves  ?  ::roll::

----------


## Bovino

> d'autres connaissent le site d'Yves  ?


Non : je ne suis pas certain d'avoir les mmes affinits que quelqu'un dont le pseudo est peu ou prou "svice"...  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

> tu peux rajouter une ou 2 lettres que j'arrive  trouver ? et parfaire mes connaissances  ou c'est que pour les mecs ?  d'autres connaissent le site d'Yves  ?


C'est le site porno franais, vido avec des amateurs et surtout amatrices, qui est en train de monter, monter, monter. Il est constitu de 2 prnoms.

Je ne le connaissais pas, il y a quelques mois. C'est les collgues du boulot qui me l'on fait dcouvrir. On a mme des clients (professionnels de sant) qui y sont abonn.

a a d'ailleurs valu  un collgue une situation cocasse, il y a quelque temps. Aprs s'tre connect  distance sur les pc d'un client pour le dpanner, il avait oubli de ferm la connexion. Quelques dizaines de minutes aprs, il a commenc  entendre des bruits bizarres. Il s'est demand quel autre collgue faisait une pause coquine avant de comprendre que le son venait de son casque, donc de sa machine. Aprs avoir vrifi, c'tait le praticien qui avait lanc une vido de ce site sur sa machine  laquelle le collgue tait toujours connect  distance.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

::sleep::    ?

----------


## LawNasK

> ?


 ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::   ::salut::

----------


## Nhaps

Salut les amis,

Dites moi, hier il y a un gars qui est pass dans mon immeuble pour identifier les compteurs  gaz. Ma prsence tait obligatoire, mais j'ai pas voulu poser un jour de congs pour a !
Du coup depuis hier soir, j'ai pu de gaz... donc pu d'eau chaude. Sur le courrier que j'ai recu, il est crit que c'est  moi de remettre le gaz en route. Donc j'ai t voir ce matin, et j'ai pas compris comment faire...
Je vais ressayer ce midi avec un peu plus de temps, mais est ce que le technicien  pu me bloquer mon gaz, et donc il me serai impossible de le remettre en route ?

----------


## Jipt

> Salut les amis,
> 
> Dites moi, hier il y a un gars qui est pass dans mon immeuble pour identifier les compteurs  gaz. Ma prsence tait obligatoire, mais j'ai pas voulu poser un jour de congs pour a !
> Du coup depuis hier soir, j'ai pu de gaz... donc pu d'eau chaude. Sur le courrier que j'ai recu, il est crit que c'est  moi de remettre le gaz en route. Donc j'ai t voir ce matin, et j'ai pas compris comment faire...
> Je vais ressayer ce midi avec un peu plus de temps, mais est ce que le technicien  pu me bloquer mon gaz, et donc il me serai impossible de le remettre en route ?


Salut, je ne pense pas qu'il ait bloqu : il a d juste basculer la manette sur le compteur.

Et l on rigole (il y a quelque temps j'ai t concern par une panne qui avait touch la canalisation du village : tout le monde impact, tous les compteurs s'tant mis en scurit) : la manette en question, selon le compteur, il faut la basculer dans l'autre position pour rarmer, et l'y laisser ou la ramener  sa position initiale...

PS : t'aurais pu ouvrir un sujet spcial pour a quand mme...

----------


## Nhaps

> PS : t'aurais pu ouvrir un sujet spcial pour a quand mme...


Je fais revivre un thread qui me tient  cur  ::): 

Donc logiquement je dois trouver une poigne sur le cot de la sortie du compteur ? Car j'avais l'impression de voir une vis sur l'arrive de gaz, o il faut un tournevis spcial pour la tourner, comme un tournevis plat mais profond.
Mais de ce cot l je ne dois toucher  rien il me semble, donc si je suis le tuyau sur la sortie du compteur je dois tomber sur un robinet quelque part...

----------


## illight

Tu dois bien avoir une chaudire quelquepart ? je pense que c'est de a qu'il parle au-dessus :  ct de la chaudire, tu dois avoir des manettes rouges.

----------


## Nhaps

> Tu dois bien avoir une chaudire quelquepart ? je pense que c'est de a qu'il parle au-dessus :  ct de la chaudire, tu dois avoir des manettes rouges.


Je pense que le problme vient du compteur  gaz qui est ferm.
Hier le gars tait l pour l'identification et le rfrencement de mon compteur. En vue de le changer car il date de plus de 20ans.

Or ma chaudire est en marche, mais il n'y a pas la veilleuse, faute je pense de gaz...J'ai pu galement constater que la chaudire juste  cot n'a pas non plus de veilleuse, alors que celles au bout du couloir l'ont !

Mais dans le courrier que j'ai reu du prestataire qui s'occupe de cette opration, il est crit que c'est  moi de remettre en service mon gaz naturel. Donc de rouvrir les vannes. J'ai peur de faire exploser mon immeuble =D

----------


## Lady

> Je pense que le problme vient du compteur  gaz qui est ferm.
> Hier le gars tait l pour l'identification et le rfrencement de mon compteur. En vue de le changer car il date de plus de 20ans.
> 
> Or ma chaudire est en marche, mais il n'y a pas la veilleuse, faute je pense de gaz...J'ai pu galement constater que la chaudire juste  cot n'a pas non plus de veilleuse, alors que celles au bout du couloir l'ont !
> 
> Mais dans le courrier que j'ai reu du prestataire qui s'occupe de cette opration, il est crit que c'est  moi de remettre en service mon gaz naturel. Donc de rouvrir les vannes. J'ai peur de faire exploser mon immeuble =D


Appel un ami ... Euh le syndic ! (C'est dans les parties communes c'est a ?) . Sauf si tu as un gardien l vois avec lui d'abord.

----------


## Nhaps

> Appel un ami ... Euh le syndic ! (C'est dans les parties communes c'est a ?) . Sauf si tu as un gardien l vois avec lui d'abord.


Le compteur, ainsi que la chaudire se trouve sur le pallier de mon appartement. Mais c'est un compteur et une chaudire personnel, et non commune  l'immeuble.
Ce midi, je vais essayer d'analyser correctement ce compteur, et tenter des trucs car je pense que la solution est toute simple.

Au pire si je fais la une de la Voix du Nord demain, vous penserez  moi ^^

----------


## Lady

> Le compteur, ainsi que la chaudire se trouve sur le pallier de mon appartement. Mais c'est un compteur et une chaudire personnel, et non commune  l'immeuble.
> Ce midi, je vais essayer d'analyser correctement ce compteur, et tenter des trucs car je pense que la solution est toute simple.
> 
> Au pire si je fais la une de la Voix du Nord demain, vous penserez  moi ^^



Bah normalement tu sentira une odeur suspect avant ...

----------


## Kropernic

Tu peux aussi poster des photos du bousin.  Ca aidera p-e  t'aiguiller ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> Tu peux aussi poster des photos du bousin.  Ca aidera p-e  t'aiguiller ^^


Ouaip si je galre ce midi, je vous posterai des photos

----------


## LawNasK

> Ouaip si je galre ce midi, je vous posterai des photos


N'oublis pas le stylo pour l'chelle  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

> N'oublis pas le stylo pour l'chelle


Sans a, on est foutu !

----------


## Nhaps

> Sans a, on est foutu !


C'est bon, j'ai fait quelques manips et hop la chaudire s'est remise en route !
Du coup j'ai pris une douche ce midi ^^

----------


## LawNasK

::bravo::  un gnie du bricolage.

La dernire fois o j'ai du me confronter  ce monde trange qu'est le travail manuel, c'tait quand je travaillais dans une grande chane de restauration rapide portant le nom d'un canard cossais. Un tuyau d'un vier ne fonctionnait plus, et on m'a envoy le rparer, pour au final aprs 15 minutes d'essai infructueux pour comprendre comment a marche ces ********* me faire engueuler parce que "[tu] sais rien faire c'est pas possible"  ::furieux:: 

Du coup, profond respect (et toujours fan)  ::ave:: 

Quelqu'un tait  la Dreamhack le week-end dernier ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Quelqu'un tait  la Dreamhack le week-end dernier ?


Le rve pirat pour certain streameur =)
Non Tours c'est plutt loin de chez moi, pourquoi tu y es all ? J'ai simplement vu la finale de LoL en stream live.

Je vais me limiter  faire cette anne seulement la Japan expo, et la Gamescom.

----------


## LawNasK

> Le rve pirat pour certain streameur =)
> Non Tours c'est plutt loin de chez moi, pourquoi tu y es all ? J'ai simplement vu la finale de LoL en stream live.


La merveilleuse bidouille pour d'autres  ::): 

Effectivement j'y suis all !
En TER, Tours est plutt loin aussi (5h de train depuis Dijon, ou plutt 7h en comptant les arbres qui tombent sur les rails  ::mouarf:: ), mais j'avais rencontr quelqu'un qui habite l bas lorsque je staffais dans une webTV, et une fois le problme de l'hbergement rgl, je trouve les dplacements bien plus faciles  :;): 

Concrtement c'tait gnial. Habitu aux "LAN" de Super Smash Bros Melee, j'tais un peu dpays par l'vnement. Trois auditorium ouvert presque en permanence, j'ai presque toujours pu voir des choses intressantes. Ma grande dception tait clairement le tournois de LoL,  par la ZeratoR team et le fameux Darius ADC, ce n'tait pas super intressant. Mon autre dcption, c'est de ne pas pu faire signer mon t-shirt DH  ZeratoR, trop d'animaux autour de lui  ::calim2:: 
Ce que j'ai prfr, c'tait la finale SC2 (GuMiho vs PartinG). Du trs beau jeux. Mention spciale pour l'animatrice/traductrice corenne Smix et une cosplayeuse de Nidalee  ::salive:: 




> Je vais me limiter  faire cette anne seulement la Japan expo, et la Gamescom.


Je rve d'aller aux deux, mais cette anne encore je ne pourrais pas  ::piou:: 

Tu y es dj all par le pass ? C'est comment ?

----------


## Nhaps

Ouais j'imagine que du cot de Zerator ca doit tre un sacr bordel, ce streameur a une forte communaut.
Et non je n'ai pas eu la chance d'y aller encore. Les places partent comme des petits pains pour la GC, et pour la Japan Expo idem je n'arrive jamais  m'organiser en avance ^^
En grand fan de cosplay ! Je me prends en photo avec tout le monde ! 

Aprs je suis quasi sur d'tre deu, non pas par le contenu, mais plutt par l'organisation et le nombre de personnes prsent lors de ces evenements. Je dteste marcher lentement ^^

J'ai vu la  Kalissa du dernier match de LoL  la finale. J'ai t choqu =O

----------


## LawNasK

> Ouais j'imagine que du cot de Zerator ca doit tre un sacr bordel, ce streameur a une forte communaut.


Oui. Tant mieux pour lui, mais je regrette presque ses streams du lundi chez GameCreds, avec quelques centaines de personne. 




> En grand fan de cosplay ! Je me prends en photo avec tout le monde !


Nous somme deux (qui d'autre ? Je verrais bien Lady  ::P: ), mais je suis trop timide pour les photos. Tu les gardes pour toi ou les publies quelque part ?




> J'ai vu la  Kalissa du dernier match de LoL  la finale. J'ai t choqu =O


Pas moi, a fait pas mal de temps que je hurle au scandale :p

----------


## Hizin

Cette anne : 
- Geekopolis
- JE
- Comic' Con Paris
- Cidres & Dragons
(et sans doute des bafouilles  droite  gauche)

La JE 2014 tait sympa. Premire JE sans la comic' con, les cosplays non-japonisant tait tout de mme lgion. 4 jours et demi de convention, dont 3 jours et demi pour faire le tout et le dernier  flner. Rat pas mal d'vnements intressants (conf', concerts) mais faut faire des choix. Pas mal de cosplay de LoL de mmoire (et plutt russi).
Les coins crateurs sont trs sympas pour faire tout tout pleins de rencontres. Rien que pour a dj... Je n'ai pas du tout fait gaffe au coin jeux vidos par contre.

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui. Tant mieux pour lui, mais je regrette presque ses streams du lundi chez GameCreds, avec quelques centaines de personne.


Je regrette Kerrigan  ::(:

----------


## LawNasK

> Je regrette Kerrigan


Et moi donc  ::(:  LAngleterre aura eu raison de la notre




> - Cidres & Dragons


Je ne connaissais pas, j'ai check sur Wikipedia, mais je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris. Pourrais-tu m'expliquer le principe, concrtement ?

----------


## Hizin

C'est un festival d'un week-end se droulant dans un village, donnant la part belle  l'Imaginaire.
L'anne dernire, il y avait 3 villages diffrents (de mmoire et selon des amis... je n'y ai pas t) : mdival ; steampunk & mdival-fantastique.
C'est un peu un rencart d'adeptes de jeu de rles grandeur nature (GN), de vaporistes et d'amoureux de l'imaginaire.

Il y a divers marchs, des conf', des concerts... J'ai l'impression qu'il s'oriente en semi-GN, d'ailleurs, avec des factions. A voir, a peut tre trs sympa  ::D:

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai l'impression qu'il s'oriente en semi-GN, d'ailleurs, avec des factions. A voir, a peut tre trs sympa





> Fait divers : 2400 morts ce week-end lors du Cidres & Dragons 2015. Les participants se sont donns des coups de hache et d'pe lors de combats de factions.


_Comming soon_

Effectivement a peut tre sympa  voir mme si je ne suis pas un grand fan de jeu de rle. Pour le coup a fait vraiment loin de Dijon par contre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hizin

Que devrais-je dire alors, tant  l'autre bout de la France, dans le sud  ::D:

----------


## lper

Ce matin en faisant du mnage, je ne peux m'empcher de partager ce souvenir avec ceux qui se reconnatront ! ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

On veut des noms !  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Je peux juste rvler qu'au moins deux personnes ont particip  ce fil. :;): 
Il doit y avoir aussi au moins deux modos, enfin je sais pas si ils sont encore prsents.

----------


## Kropernic

Mais la moiti de la plante a particip  cette discussion  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Mais la moiti de la plante a particip  cette discussion


un indice : je ne suis pas sur les photos

----------


## sevyc64

Moi non plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Moi non plus !! Mais je pense qu'il y a lper !

----------


## lper

> Moi non plus !! Mais je pense qu'il y a lper !


Oui en effet, c'est moi le plus fou ! ::aie:: 

Si vous relisez le fil depuis le dbut, vous trouverez sans doute la seconde personne, il y a des indices infaillibles.

----------


## Lady

> Oui en effet, c'est moi le plus fou !
> 
> Si vous relisez le fil depuis le dbut, vous trouverez sans doute la seconde personne, il y a des indices infaillibles.


Je me rappel que vous aviez parl de sortie  Europapark mais je ne sais plus avec qui.

----------


## lper

> Je me rappel que vous aviez parl de sortie  Europapark mais je ne sais plus avec qui.


Bon j'en ai trop dit sinon la personne va m'en vouloir... ::oops:: 
Il y a un semblant de piscine dans son pseudo !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon j'en ai trop dit sinon la personne va m'en vouloir...
> Il y a un semblant de piscine dans son pseudo !


Shadowpool

----------


## Zirak

> Shadowpool


Ou Deadpool  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

::whistle::  ::ange::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ou Deadpool


Ouais plutt =D

----------


## illight

Tiens j'y suis all il y a 2 semaines  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Ou Deadpool


c'est Deadpoolichou 


 ::dehors::

----------


## Lung

> Mais la moiti de la plante a particip  cette discussion


Mais que fait l'autre moiti ?

----------


## Kropernic

En voil une question qu'elle est bonne !

Que faites-vous ?

Moi, je fais une arne dans Hearthstone vu que j'suis en pause midi ^^

----------


## LawNasK

Je reviens de pause, et je me replonge dans du VBA (j'aime pas le VBA  ::furieux:: )

C'est moi ou l'diteur VBA d'office n'a pas chang depuis Office 2003(97 ?) ?

----------


## Kropernic

T'as pied j'espre ?

N.B. : Je compatis, j'ai horreur du VBA.  En fait, ds qu'il faut interragir avec un soft de la suite Office, j'aime pas...

----------


## LawNasK

> T'as pied j'espre ?


Je me noie dans une mer de macro enregistrs et de macro faite main dgueulasse (bonus : c'est quoi un commentaire ?  ::aie:: ) par "le mec qui s'y connaissait" parti il y a quelques annes  ::calim2::  




> N.B. : Je compatis, j'ai horreur du VBA.  En fait, ds qu'il faut interragir avec un soft de la suite Office, j'aime pas...


Quelle est ta techno prfre ?

----------


## Kropernic

Bin l je fais du VB.NET + SQL Server (architecture + admin) depuis bientt 8 ans.  Et c'est presque mon premier job (le vrai premier, j'suis rester 9 mois, j'le compte pas vraiment ^^).

Du coup, difficile de comparer avec qqch d'autres...

J'aimais beaucoup le Cobol  l'cole.  J'aimais bien la manire dont il fallait tout bien structurer sinon on se retrouvait avec une soupe de nouilles incomprhensible.

J'aimerais bien me mettre au WPF mais pas trop le temps de consacrer du temps  me former l-dessus pour le moment...  J'suis tout seul dans notre petit service (mon collgue  choper le cancer :-/) alors c'est pas trop le moment de partir en exploration et une fois chez moi, j'ai autre chose  foutre la plupart du temps ^^.

Maintenant, j'aime vraiment beaucoup le domaine DB et en particulier la partie conceptualisation de la DB.  J'adore quand  la fin, la DB rpond d'elle mme  toutes les questions fonctionnelles que l'utilisateur pourrait poser.  Du coup, l'application qui va utiliser cette DB coule de source et s'implmente sans souci  ::): .

----------


## illight

> Je me noie dans une mer de macro enregistrs et de macro faite main dgueulasse (bonus : c'est quoi un commentaire ? ) par "le mec qui s'y connaissait" parti il y a quelques annes



Je compatis, je suis dans la mme mer que toi en ce moment, sauf que moi il a comment, mais qu'est-ce que c'est mal fait  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Chez nous ds qu'on entend le mot macro tout les dveloppeurs se cachent ...

----------


## Kropernic

Hors contexte, quand j'entends le mot macro, je pense d'abord  SC2 et je tends l'oreille.  Aprs, 9/10, une fois que j'ai compris que a parle de macro office, je me renfonce derrire mes 4 crans  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

je suis en week-end depuis midi
 ::pastaper::

----------


## Kropernic

Roh le vilain pingouin !

Enfin... Si j'avais fait mes heures normales cette semaine, ce serait le cas pour moi aussi ^^.

Sauf qu'on avait toujours pas trouver de maison  acheter/appart  louer en attendant (vous vous souvenez ?  je vous avais demand votre avis  propos d'un loft en dbut d'anne ^^) alors c'tait un peu le rush pour aller tout visiter.  

Heureusement, on a trouv hier une maison qu'on peut louer (enfin c'est surtout que les proprios sont ok d'avoir des locataires qui ont des chats)  laquelle on donnera une rponse lundi quand on aura eu la rponse  l'offre d'achat qu'on a faite sur une maison.

Bref, c'tait le stress et a va mieux maintenant.

Pour plus de dtails, 3615 MY-LIFE  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

> Hors contexte, quand j'entends le mot macro, je pense d'abord  SC2 et je tends l'oreille.  Aprs, 9/10, une fois que j'ai compris que a parle de macro office, je me renfonce derrire mes 4 crans


J'associais Macro  quelque chose de positif  cause de Starcraft aussi. Depuis, j'ai dchant  ::mouarf:: 




> je suis en week-end depuis midi


 ::evilred::   ::salo:: 




> des locataires qui ont des chats


Des chats <3  ::heart::  ♥

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai pas demand  mon proprio, si j'avais le drois d'avoir un chat, j'aurai du lui demander ?

Sinon moi je fais du Windev et dans 1h30 je suis en week end.

PS : je dteste le temps qu'il fait en ce moment 30, du soleil ! Que les nuages et la pluie reviennent, je me suis pas exil dans le Nord pour avoir trop chaud !

----------


## Kropernic

> J'ai pas demand  mon proprio, si j'avais le drois d'avoir un chat, j'aurai du lui demander ?


La loi n'est probablement la mme qu'en Belgique mais chez nous, je m'tais renseigne chez la juriste et voici ce qu'elle m'avais rpondu : 



> Si dans ton bail  signer, il nest fait aucune mention et que le propritaire ta juste dit  que ctait non , alors signe-le car, si ce nest pas mentionn, tu peux faire ce que tu veux.
> 
> Si dans le bail, il est indiqu que tous les animaux sont interdits, alors le bail est illgal car il est discriminant. Il est donc attaquable, sur base de la discrimination.
> 
> Si dans le bail, il est indiqu que les animaux sont autoriss mais moyennant certains critres, alors cest lgal. Dans ton cas, certains juges trouveraient a discriminant, dautres diraient que cinq chats, cest beaucoup et que a requiert laccord pralable du propritaire. Donc, si tu es dans cette position-l, je ne peux pas tassurer que tu gagneras.
> 
> Par contre, sagit-il dun nouveau bail ou alors tu as dj sign et le propritaire veut timposer une obligation en cours de bail ? A moins davoir des dommages ou des faits prcis, il ne peut rien timposer de plus que ce  quoi tu contracter.
> 
> Aussi, sache que comme cest une maison, tu auras beaucoup plus facile  faire reconnaitre la discrimination que dans un petit studio.
> ...

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai pas demand  mon proprio, si j'avais le drois d'avoir un chat, j'aurai du lui demander ?


Lgalement, pas forcment. (si tes chats ne portent pas atteinte  "la jouissance paisible des lieux"), mais pour le relationnel c'est toujours "mieux" de demander (et si il refuse, bah 70-598 dans les dents  ::D: )





> Sinon moi je fais du Windev et dans 1h30 je suis en week end.


On ne m'a dit que du mal de WinDev. C'est justifi ?




> PS : je dteste le temps qu'il fait en ce moment 30, du soleil ! Que les nuages et la pluie reviennent, je me suis pas exil dans le Nord pour avoir trop chaud !


Cet t, je vais dans le Nord. J'espre qu'il pleuvra et grlera en plein mois daot comme dans mon enfance  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> On ne m'a dit que du mal de WinDev. C'est justifi ?


Objectivement pour le dveloppement d'un logiciel de gestion c'est pas trop mal. Windev s'amliore de version en version.
On peut faire rapidement quelque chose de bien et on code en franais  ! #french #baguette

----------


## Alvaten

> Je me noie dans une mer de macro enregistrs et de macro faite main dgueulasse


Je compati

Je suis aussi sur un "projet" de maintenant de macro. Elle n'ont pas t faite  la main mais le code est pas super propre, les commentaires sont en allemand et je ne connais rien au mtier ...  heureusement que a ne reprsente qu'une partie de mes heures,  cot je suis sur un gros projet Grails.

----------


## Lady

> Cet t, je vais dans le Nord. J'espre qu'il pleuvra et grlera en plein mois daot comme dans mon enfance


Oui mais non !! (Nhaps n'a pas relev alors je le fait)  Y en a qui y vive dans le Nord et ils aimeraient du soleil !!. Je dit a aussi en pensant  la nounou qui va rcuprer ma fille en plus de mon fils pendant les vacances. La pauvre si ils peuvent pas sortir !

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui mais non !! (Nhaps n'a pas relev alors je le fait)  Y en a qui y vive dans le Nord et ils aimeraient du soleil !!. Je dit a aussi en pensant  la nounou qui va rcuprer ma fille en plus de mon fils pendant les vacances. La pauvre si ils peuvent pas sortir !


Je veux du soleil et de la fracheur, le temps de ce matin tait idal, grand soleil, et petit vent frais.
Une petite chair de poule le matin en allant au boulot en t shirt. Parfait.

Sinon, en trois ans que je suis dans le nord, je n'ai pas encore vu de grle ! Et souvent en t il fait quand mme super chaud, bon ok j'ai chaud  partir de 15 mais bon =D

----------


## Kropernic

> Je veux du soleil et de la fracheur, le temps de ce matin tait idal, grand soleil, et petit vent frais.
> Une petite chair de poule le matin en allant au boulot en t shirt. Parfait


Gros +1 !  Et la Belgique, c'est encore plus le nord que chez vous :p

----------


## Deadpool

> Ce matin en faisant du mnage, je ne peux m'empcher de partager ce souvenir avec ceux qui se reconnatront !


Oh put***, me rappelais plus de ces photos!  ::mouarf:: 

Nice lper.  ::applo::

----------


## Deadpool

> c'est Deadpoolichou


Toteur Calinou du calme.  ::mrgreen:: 


Ouais je rponds  retardement, mais j'tais en vacances.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> Je veux du soleil et de la fracheur, le temps de ce matin tait idal, grand soleil, et petit vent frais.
> Une petite chair de poule le matin en allant au boulot en t shirt. Parfait.
> 
> Sinon, en trois ans que je suis dans le nord, je n'ai pas encore vu de grle ! Et souvent en t il fait quand mme super chaud, bon ok j'ai chaud  partir de 15 mais bon =D


a c'est "l'inconvnient du Nord" : quand il fait froid, il fait trs froid, et quand il fait chaud, c'est touffant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Ouais je rponds  retardement, mais j'tais en vacances.


Avoue que c'est parce que tu as trop ft le superbe classement de la France  l'Eurovision, on sait bien que tu es fan  ::mouarf::  (je crois que c'est la premire anne o je n'ai pas encore entendu la chanson franaise une seule fois...)

Sinon, un petit coucou  tout le monde. Entre les jours de congs et les jours o j'tais sous l'eau au boulot, je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de venir (et l c'est aussi en coup de vent...).

 ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

> Oh put***, me rappelais plus de ces photos! 
> 
> Nice lper.


Quand tu veux on remet a avec plein de monde ::mrgreen:: , au fait t'as des nouvelles de Linele et des autres ?

----------


## Deadpool

> au fait t'as des nouvelles de Linele et des autres ?


Non, plus aucun contacts avec LineLe, Adrien et les autres.  ::(: 

Me suis barr de Paris, a aide pas.

----------


## Lung

::zzz:: 

Tous le monde est en vacances ?
 ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

Non pas encore ! (encore 4,5 semaines ici avant les vacances... c'est loooonnnnnnngggg )

----------


## Lung

> Non pas encore ! (encore 4,5 semaines ici avant les vacances... c'est loooonnnnnnngggg )


Moi j'en ai pas.

 ::piou::

----------


## LawNasK

Encore deux semaines et demi. J'ai hte !  ::mouarf:: 

Bon courage Lung  ::(: 
Comment a se fait ?

----------


## Lung

> Encore deux semaines et demi. J'ai hte ! 
> 
> Bon courage Lung 
> Comment a se fait ?


Bin, j'ai chang de travail. Et d'ici que je sois embauch, je n'aurais pas beaucoup de vacances l't prochain non plus.    ::(: 
Moi, je trouve qu'on devrait avoir le droit de rcuprer les congs du poste prcdent.    ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Bin, j'ai chang de travail. Et d'ici que je sois embauch, je n'aurais pas beaucoup de vacances l't prochain non plus.   
> Moi, je trouve qu'on devrait avoir le droit de rcuprer les congs du poste prcdent.


En Belgique, c'est ce qui se fait il me semble.  Je n'ai jamais chang qu'une seule fois de job mais je pense avoir eu des congs la premire anne  ma place actuelle donc bon...

Sinon, pas de vacances pour moi non plus.  Des congs oui mais pas de vacances.  Avec l'achat d'une nouvelle maison, plus de budget pour partir quelque part.

----------


## Lady

> Bin, j'ai chang de travail. Et d'ici que je sois embauch, je n'aurais pas beaucoup de vacances l't prochain non plus.   
> Moi, je trouve qu'on devrait avoir le droit de rcuprer les congs du poste prcdent.


Bah tu peux de manire dtourn si tes nouveaux patrons son ok. Moi perso j'avais prvenu ds l'embauche que je prendrais un semaine sans solde et j'avais gard les sous de mon solde de tout compte pour combler le trou.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tous le monde est en vacances ?


nouveau travail depuis peu donc pas de vacances avant la fin d'anne  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

en vacances 3 semaine depuis dj une 1/2 semaine. Je sens que a va tre trs trs cours

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  

contente de voir que vous tes toujours fidle  ce post , je trouve  cool  ::ccool:: 

pour moi pas non plus de vacances mais c'est pas grave , je fais des sorties amis et c'est sympa aussi 

j'espre qu'on aura droit aux photos de vacances de ceux qui partent ..juste pour que tout le monde puisse rver un peu  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Rotheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen  ::kiss::   ::kiss::   ::kiss::   ::kiss::   ::kiss:: 


 ::oops::

----------


## rothen

::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  il est toujours aussi adorable mon pingouin ebourif ,  me fait super plaisir  ::love::

----------


## Auteur

> il est toujours aussi adorable mon pingouin bouriff , a me fait super plaisir


 ::oops::   ::oops::  Rothen

----------


## giragu03

Les congs dans 3 semaines et demie, mais pas de vacances de prvues (la voiture qui m'a lchement abandonn au printemps alors que j'avais toujours un crdit dessus m'a srieusement pourri les finances...).
Peut-tre que je devrais aller squatter dans le chteau de Rothen  ::D: 

Auteur, arrte de faire le fayot !!  ::ptdr:: 
En tous*t* (j'ai dit sur un autre sujet qu'il fallait que je corrige mon habitude, donc on se reprend...) cas, content de te revoir parmi nous, Rothen !

Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## Lung

> Peut-tre que je devrais aller squatter dans le chteau de Rothen


Je crois qu'il ne reste que 12 chambres de libre dans l'aile sud ...

 ::whistle::

----------


## Nhaps

2 semaines de vacances pour moi qui dbuteront dbut aot.

J'ai hate, bien que je pense que ca passera un poil trop vite  ::(: 

Bisous Rothen, content de te revoir parmi nous ! On attend l'invitation pour le barbecue

----------


## Kropernic

> 2 semaines de vacances pour moi qui dbuteront dbut aot.
> 
> J'ai hate, bien que je pense que ca passera un poil trop vite 
> 
> Bisous Rothen, content de te revoir parmi nous ! On attend l'invitation pour le barbecue


Barbecue is coming ?

J'espre que a va pas mettre 3 ans pour le voir enfin arriv celui-l  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Je fais mon retour ici et juste aprs Rothen en fait de mme

J'adore ce genre de concidence  ::ccool::   ::ccool::   ::ccool::  




> j'espre qu'on aura droit aux photos de vacances de ceux qui partent


Trs bonne ide, on dmarre un autre discussion sur ce point, ou on continue  nourrir ce "Lviathan" ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Je fais mon retour ici et juste aprs Rothen en fait de mme
> 
> J'adore ce genre de concidence    
> 
> 
> 
> Trs bonne ide, on dmarre un autre discussion sur ce point, ou on continue  nourrir ce ... en recherche d'un "animal" vraiment trs trs "lourd"


Ce ne serait pas la mme chose sur une autre discussion...

----------


## LawNasK

Je vote pour continuer ce fil #RoadTo10K

----------


## Lady

Si je poste des photos je crois que ce sera les mme que celles postes pour les premires vacances sur ce poste ... J'tais aller au zoo de Beauval et j'y retourne cette anne 3 ans aprs (lol). 
Sinon je fait un saut rapide par la cote Atlantique (Anglet) mais comme c'est surtout pour voir mon grand pre qui n'a encore jamais vu mes enfants je ne sait pas si on va beaucoup voir la mer. (Enfin on va tre obliger de trouver un moment pour ma fille car depuis qu'on l'y a emmene y  3 semaines elle nous le demande tous les jours ! Et Lille plage a fait pas pareil  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si je poste des photos je crois que ce sera les mme que celles postes pour les premires vacances sur ce poste ... J'tais aller au zoo de Beauval et j'y retourne cette anne 3 ans aprs


Ca ne sera pas exactement les mmes, du coup, certain(e)s  auront peut tre assez de motivation pour ventuellement essayer de retrouver les anciennes, et se lancer dans une hypothtique comparaison  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Sinon, j'ai donner un "nom"  notre discussion dans mon prcdent message, vous en pensez quoi ? (hommage  notre regrett "Balrog"  ::cry:: )

----------


## giragu03

> Je crois qu'il ne reste que 12 chambres de libre dans l'aile sud ...


Une seule me suffit, et mme si la chambre n'est pas totalement libre mais qu'il y a une jeune femme seule dedans je la prends  ::oops::  (la chambre...) pour ce qui est de la jeune femme, a se ngocie  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

Cet t je vais dans le Nord, je prendrai des photos de lady et Nhaps si je les croise  ::mouarf:: 

Pour le nom je suis nouveau donc je n'ai pas mon mot  dire (mais Yggdrasil c'est swag). Mais pourrez-vous identifier ceci ?






Pice jointe 183145

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi:: 

c'est quand mme chouette de voir que beaucoup sont rests fidles  cette discussion , a me fait trs plaisir et aussi a me fait bizarre c'est comme si je retrouvais de vieux amis avec l'envie de savoir ce qu'ils sont devenus  :;):  est-ce qu'il y en a  qui a fait pareil ? ::roll:: 

une petite photo de mes vacances ... vlo ,prs de chez moi  ::lol:: 



c'est beau aussi non ?? 

bises et bonne journe  tous ..je vais faire le mnage du chateau  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je vais faire le mnage du chateau


Donne nous quand mme des nouvelles de temps en temps, tous les 2 / 3 mois, histoire qu'on s'inquite pas.  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 


J'ai fini ma journe et ma semaine de travail, je vais donc tre plus actif que d'habitude sur le forum, et surtout  la taverne

[edit]




> Yggdrasil c'est swag


En fait, j'ai cherch le nom d'un(e) animal / bte plus ou moins rel(le) et le(a) plus imposant(e) / lourd(e) possible.

[/edit]

----------


## LawNasK

> c'est beau aussi non ??


Moi aussi je veux habiter dans un chteau  ct d'un endroit comme a  ::mouarf:: 




> J'ai fini ma journe et ma semaine de travail


Flicitation !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Envoy par shadowmoon
> 
> J'ai fini ma journe et ma semaine de travail
> 
> 
> Flicitation !


Non, pas vraiment, je prfrerai avoir quelque chose  faire plutt que de faire "acte de prsence". Je suis dans un grand groupe, donc internet et bien verrouill et je suis en open space, discrtion 0. De plus je ne peux pas faire de pause WC de 30 mn ou plus. Enfin, vu que je embauch depuis, j'ai pas de cong pour cet t.

Je vais donc passer juillet et aout  "ne rien faire". Mentalement, c'est vraiment "usant".

----------


## LawNasK

> Je vais donc passer juillet et aout  "ne rien faire". Mentalement, c'est vraiment "usant".


Tu travailles en interne ? Si oui, il n'est pas possible d'en parler  tes suprieurs ?

----------


## Lady

> Non, pas vraiment, je prfrerai avoir quelque chose  faire plutt que de faire "acte de prsence". Je suis dans un grand groupe, donc internet et bien verrouill et je suis en open space, discrtion 0. De plus je ne peux pas faire de pause WC de 30 mn ou plus. Enfin, vu que je embauch depuis, j'ai pas de cong pour cet t.
> 
> Je vais donc passer juillet et aout  "ne rien faire". Mentalement, c'est vraiment "usant".



Rah mon pauvres .. j'ai vcu a mais de manire intermittence :  parfois quelques heures, parfois 2/3 jours a rien foutre et j'avoue c'est l'horreur. J'avais des magazine de jeux cach sous mes feuilles de notes perso (Mots croiss, logigramme , sudoku ...) Bon j'ai failli me faire griller un fois, en plus par le big boss qui faisait un tour des bureaux (oups !)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si oui, il n'est pas possible d'en parler  tes suprieurs ?


Ils sont en vacances eux  ::aie:: 

Je suis cens faire du dveloppement sur un logiciel pour la gestion des habilitations / accrditations dans les agences d'un grand groupe bancaire, mais les banques n'arrivent pas  se mettre d'accord. Du coup, je n'ai aucune spcifications techniques ou fonctionnelles, ni aucune description de l'interface. Mme le modle de la base de donnes n'est pas fig, il doit tre complt  80 / 85% ...

Donc on attends que les banques arrivent  s'entendre et on essaye de faire quelques trucs en tant logique, histoire d'tre presque sur qu'ils vont nous demander de le faire. 





> Rah mon pauvres .. j'ai vcu a mais de manire intermittence :  parfois quelques heures, parfois 2/3 jours a rien foutre et j'avoue c'est l'horreur. J'avais des magazine de jeux cach sous mes feuilles de notes perso (Mots croiss, logigramme , sudoku ...) Bon j'ai failli me faire griller un fois, en plus par le big boss qui faisait un tour des bureaux (oups !)


Ca m'est aussi arriv une autre fois, on tait une quipe de 4 dans ce cas l, du coup, aprs autorisation par notre chef de projet, et  condition d'tre assez discret, on a pu amener nos PC perso et faire des jeux en LAN.

Mais l, c'est pas possible, donc  je traine ici.  

Je vais quand mme essayer de contourner le proxy pour faire des petits jeux sur navigateur.

----------


## LawNasK

Horrible situation  ::(: 


Si ton tlphone le permet, tu peux utiliser ton tlphone en routeur 3/4G ? 

En jeux par navigateur, je conseil fortement Epic Battle Fantasy 4. Il doit faire dans les 30Mo  charger donc pas forcment vident avec un proxy, mais il est vraiment gnial. Je jouais pas mal  une poque  un des mlini-jeux de www.extinction.fr (beaucoup plus lger).

A une poque, j'avais commenc  crer un jeu en VBA pour jouer avec sur mon temps d'ennui (la pause affichait une feuille avec plein de nombres : "mais tu vois bien je travail"), mais j'ai eu du travail avant de le finir  ::aie::  a peut quand mme tre une solution. Et a doit probablement dj exister, vu l'omniprsence d'Excel en entreprise  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si ton tlphone le permet, tu peux utiliser ton tlphone en routeur 3/4G ?


J'ai dj presque entirement consomm les 5 Go de mon forfait, aprs je passe en trs bas dbit




> Il doit faire dans les 30Mo  charger donc pas forcment vident avec un proxy


Le proxy de mon entreprise est trs restrictif, il bloque presque tout, j'ai mme pas accs  viedemerde, danstonchat, koreus ou d'autres sites dans le genre  ::(:

----------


## Nhaps

Tin a discute un max l =O
Je reviens de mon entretien infirmier obligatoire, j'ai du googler ma tension (12 7) pour savoir si c'tait bien ou pas, bon apparemment a va, surtout que je fais pas de sport.

@LawNask
Pas de soucis, si tu passes sur Lille, je veux bien venir boire une ou deux pintes, et en plus si Lady vient \o/

Sinon il faut continuer ce thread, car comme je l'ai dit  plusieurs reprises, ce thread ne peut tre clos tant que Rothen ne s'est pas rvle en photo, de l  dire que ce thread est immortel, il n'y a qu'un pas.

----------


## Lady

> Horrible situation 
> 
> 
> Si ton tlphone le permet, tu peux utiliser ton tlphone en routeur 3/4G ? 
> 
> En jeux par navigateur, je conseil fortement Epic Battle Fantasy 4. Il doit faire dans les 30Mo  charger donc pas forcment vident avec un proxy, mais il est vraiment gnial. Je jouais pas mal  une poque  un des mlini-jeux de www.extinction.fr (beaucoup plus lger).
> 
> A une poque, j'avais commenc  crer un jeu en VBA pour jouer avec sur mon temps d'ennui (la pause affichait une feuille avec plein de nombres : "mais tu vois bien je travail"), mais j'ai eu du travail avant de le finir  a peut quand mme tre une solution. Et a doit probablement dj exister, vu l'omniprsence d'Excel en entreprise


Tiens a me fait pens que j'avait commenc  cod un Look and Feel perso (Java Swing) sur mon temps de glandouille(bon j'ai du russir  faire 1 bouton !!) ... Et pour le chef : "Bah si c'est pour le boulot on sait jamais a peut servir ... Comment a d'avoir des boutons mauves et roses dans les appli du groupe a fait pas srieux ?"  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

Pour tout ce qui est texte, tu peux utiliser les proxy les moins bloqus du monde : google translate et google cache. Par contre ils rcuprent les images sur le site original, elle sont donc bloqus par le proxy de l'entreprise au passage.

Il faudrait trouver un proxy qui n'est pas bloqu par celui de ton entreprise dans l'idal. Un serveur chez toi par exemple  ::roll:: 




> , je veux bien venir boire une ou deux pintes, et en plus si Lady vient \o/


Avec plaisir  ::):

----------


## lper

Bises  tous !
Encore 15 jours, c'est long aussi...
J'ai loup mon pari avec ma fille, elle a eu 17 en math au bac S, rsultat je dois plonger en gros minet  la plage. ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> rsultat je dois plonger en gros minet  la plage.


Evidemment maintenant que tu l'as dit, il faudra nous le prouver avec les photos qui vont bien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Evidemment maintenant que tu l'as dit, il faudra nous le prouver avec les photos qui vont bien


Pas de soucis, si je ne me noie pas videmment aussi ! Et comme le dicton dit "chat chaud craint leau froide". ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bises  tous !
> Encore 15 jours, c'est long aussi...
> J'ai loup mon pari avec ma fille, elle a eu 17 en math au bac S, rsultat je dois plonger en gros minet  la plage.


mais toi tu avais pari sur quoi ? et tu aurais gagn quoi ?

----------


## lper

La fiert dans tous les cas, tu verras c'est un trs beau cadeau !
Le petit oiseau s'envole en prpa MPSI et je lui souhaite de tout cur de russir dans ce qu'elle entreprendra.

----------


## straasha

> Le proxy de mon entreprise est trs restrictif, il bloque presque tout, j'ai mme pas accs  viedemerde, danstonchat, koreus ou d'autres sites dans le genre


t'as essay en remplaant http par https ? par exemple chez nous, http://www.youtube.fr est bloqu mais pas https://www.youtube.fr  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Zirak

> t'as essay en remplaant http par https ? par exemple chez nous, http://www.youtube.fr est bloqu mais pas https://www.youtube.fr


LOL

Je viens de vrifier c'est pareil chez nous  ::aie:: 

Bon, je ne suis pas plus avanc car notre DSI enregistre tout le trafic, donc l'adresse en https finira par tre bloque aussi, mais c'est bon  savoir.

----------


## LawNasK

Entre tout enregistrer et tout vrifier, il y a un monde ! (35h, flemme, etc)

----------


## Zirak

Certes, mais comme on a dj eu plusieurs fois le cas de responsables recevant un joli tableau avec tous les accs / temps pass / etc des personnes sous leurs ordres, je prfre ne pas prendre de risque  ::mouarf:: 

Mme si les contrles ne sont pas journaliers, ils existent tout de mme sur une base plus ou moins rgulire apparemment...

----------


## shadowmoon

> t'as essay en remplaant http par https ?


Oui c'est la 1re chose que j'ai tent, mais sans rsultat. Et je ne m'en tonnes pas, vu que tout le site (soit plusieurs centaines de personnes) regroupe l'intgralit de l'informatique "gnie logiciel" de l'entreprise.

----------


## Lung

> Si je poste des photos je crois que ce sera les mme que celles postes pour les premires vacances sur ce poste ... J'tais aller au zoo de Beauval et j'y retourne cette anne 3 ans aprs (lol).


Autant faire un lien :  http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post6853256

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai loup mon pari avec ma fille, elle a eu 17 en math au bac S, rsultat je dois plonger en gros minet  la plage.


Avec le string en laine ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> Avec le string en laine ?


Heu a c'est pour Rothen si elle vient avec moi !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

> Heu a c'est pour Rothen si elle vient avec moi !


Et puis je vois bien ta fille : 


> "Mon pre dguis en chat et portant un string en laine pour aller se baigner  la mer. Trop la mga super honte..... "


Je suis sr qu'elle fera semblant de ne pas te connatre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

TU as mal compris, ce n'est pas moi qui le portera, il est dj pas  ma taille ce fameux string en laine... ::cfou::

----------


## Auteur

> il est dj pas  ma taille ce fameux string en laine...


ah ? Tu l'as essay ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> ah ? Tu l'as essay ?


Je ne pense pas... Sinon il aurait diffus les photos  ::aie:: 

Concernant la citation que tu imagines pour sa fille, si on s'en tient aux normes orthographiques actuelles (la langue volue, il faut se mettre  la page, Auteur (jeu de mot pourri, compltement involontaire, mais je le laisse passer  la postrit quand mme)), ce serait plutt quelque chose du genre :



> mn pr Dguis en cha  portan 1 string en lN pr al sbgn  la mer.
> #superHonte #pasLeSwag #monPereEstUnLooser


 ::aie::

----------


## lper

En vous lisant et malgr le fait que je sois  ::ptdr:: , je me pose une question : "Ne fait-il pas trop chaud en France ?"  ::marteau::

----------


## giragu03

> En vous lisant et malgr le fait que je sois , je me pose une question : "Ne fait-il pas trop chaud en France ?"


Si jamais mon chef passe par l, il se dira peut-tre qu'il faut m'envoyer tout de suite en congs  ::aie:: 

Bein sinon, en ce qui concerne la chaleur, pas de souci, j'ai mon plan anti-canicule

Et j'ai bien retenu la leon, il faut boire mme si on n'a pas soif...

 ::pastaper:: 

P.S.: Je n'ai aucune action pour ce vin en particulier (je n'en ai mme jamais bu, c'est juste une des premires images de bouteille que j'ai trouve)

----------


## Kropernic

Ce sont des contrefaons !  Il manque le crocodile  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Ce sont des contrefaons !  Il manque le crocodile


J'ai dj vu des bouteilles avec des serpents, des grenouilles, des objets en bois, des fruits,... Mais une bouteille avec un crocodile dedans, elle doit avoir une sacre contenance.  ::aie::  (mme pas sr qu'un croco tienne dans un nabuchodonosor  ::roll:: )

Pour ceux qui en douteraient, j'ai bien compris la rfrence  une clbre marque.

----------


## Kropernic

Bah ceux de 5m de long, c'est sr a va tre dur.  Mais les p'tits, y a moyen !!  Mme dans une bouitelle de 75cl...

Par contre, j'suis contre la cruaut envers les animaux.  Alors juste un dessin sur l'tiquette, a me suffit ^^

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai dj vu des bouteilles avec des serpents, des grenouilles, des objets en bois, des fruits,... Mais une bouteille avec un crocodile dedans, elle doit avoir une sacre contenance.  (mme pas sr qu'un croco tienne dans un nabuchodonosor )
> 
> Pour ceux qui en douteraient, j'ai bien compris la rfrence  une clbre marque.


Ah mais le crocodile n'est pas oblig d'tre adulte  ::P: 

Un bb crocodile mesure dans les 30cm  la naissance, a doit tenir dans une bouteille  ::mouarf:: 


Edit: Grill par Kropernic  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Et j'ai bien retenu la leon, il faut boire mme si on n'a pas soif...


Sauf que, contrairement  ce que l'on croit, l'alcool, quel qu'il soit, dshydrate. Si on boit de l'alcool, il faut boire encore plus d'eau pour compenser.

Et l'eau sal aussi dshydrate (ne jamais boire de l'eau de mer). En plus l'eau sale est dangereuse car le sel fait accumuler l'eau dans les cellules, les fait gonfler jusqu' clatement et destruction donc.

Attention aussi aux boissons sucres qui font grossir et peuvent provoquer des problmes vasculaires (le fructose est encore bien plus mauvais que le glucose pour a).
Les boissons "light" avec des ersatz de sucre, aspartam, saccharose, qui sont souponns d'tre cancrignes.
Pour le moment la stvia une vierge blanche mais quand sera-t-il dans 10 ans ? 

Finallement c'est  se demander si ce n'est pas mieux de se desscher au soleil ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Sauf que, contrairement  ce que l'on croit, l'alcool, quel qu'il soit, dshydrate. Si on boit de l'alcool, il faut boire encore plus d'eau pour compenser.
> 
> Et l'eau sal aussi dshydrate (ne jamais boire de l'eau de mer). En plus l'eau sale est dangereuse car le sel fait accumuler l'eau dans les cellules, les fait gonfler jusqu' clatement et destruction donc.
> 
> Attention aussi aux boissons sucres qui font grossir et peuvent provoquer des problmes vasculaires (le fructose est encore bien plus mauvais que le glucose pour a).
> Les boissons "light" avec des ersatz de sucre, aspartam, saccharose, qui sont souponns d'tre cancrignes.
> Pour le moment la stvia une vierge blanche mais quand sera-t-il dans 10 ans ? 
> 
> Finallement c'est  se demander si ce n'est pas mieux de se desscher au soleil


Bah on peut toujours boire de l'eau.

Ou de la bire... Jusqu' preuve du contraire, y a plus d'eau que d'alcool dans la bire non ?

----------


## Zirak

> Ou de la bire... Jusqu' preuve du contraire, y a plus d'eau que d'alcool dans la bire non ?


Comme le fameux reportage d'un journal tlvis des annes 70/80, film dans le nord, o on nous racontait que pour lutter contre la canicule, on pouvait boire de la bire, jusqu' 1,5 litre par jour sans que cela soit dangereux, dixit les professionnels de la sant.

Bon, quand on est  1,5 litre de bire par jour, moi je considre qu'on est alcoolique quand mme, et je ne suis pas sr que l'on soit en si bonne sant que cela.  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Comme le fameux reportage d'un journal tlvis des annes 70/80, film dans le nord, o on nous racontait que pour lutter contre la canicule, on pouvait boire de la bire, jusqu' 1,5 litre par jour sans que cela soit dangereux, dixit les professionnels de la sant.
> 
> Bon, quand on est  1,5 litre de bire par jour, moi je considre qu'on est alcoolique quand mme, et je ne suis pas sr que l'on soit en si bonne sant que cela.


Ils taient cool dans ces annes-l ^^.

Sinon pour l'alcoolisme, 1,5l sur toute une journe, a peut aller vite...  Puis a doit dpendre de la bire aussi.  1,5l de Fin du Monde, a fait pareil que 1,5l de Maes Radler Citron. (j'ai pris les 2 pires que j'ai trouv lol)

----------


## Zirak

> Ils taient cool dans ces annes-l ^^.
> 
> Sinon pour l'alcoolisme, 1,5l sur toute une journe, a peut aller vite...  Puis a doit dpendre de la bire aussi.  1,5l de Fin du Monde, a fait pareil que 1,5l de Maes Radler Citron. (j'ai pris les 2 pires que j'ai trouv lol)



Bah disons que 1,5l sur *une journe* (ou soire) o tu fais la fte, c'est sr que ce n'est pas grand chose (a fait 5/6 bouteilles), aprs quand on te dit que tu peux en boire 1,5l *par jour en pleine canicule*, j'ai un plus gros doute sur le fait que cela soit sans consquence pour la sant  ::D: 

Aprs quand je parlais d'alcoolisme, ce n'tait pas trop sur la quantit, mais plus sur le fait de boire tous les jours (mais  raison de plus  partir d'une certaine quantit, boire 5/6 bires par jour sans raison particulire a commence quand mme  faire pas mal).

----------


## Invit

> Si on boit de l'alcool, il faut boire encore plus d'eau pour compenser.


C'est pour cette raison que je mets toujours plus d'eau que de ricard  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> C'est pour cette raison que je mets toujours plus d'eau que de ricard


En mme temps si tu fais l'inverse je ne sais pas dans quel tat on pourrait te retrouver  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> C'est pour cette raison que je mets toujours plus d'eau que de ricard


Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne ide de mlanger... On dit toujours qu'il faut viter les mlanges car a rend malade  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> En mme temps si tu fais l'inverse je ne sais pas dans quel tat on pourrait te retrouver


Je met que des glaons dans mon pastis

----------


## Invit

> En mme temps si tu fais l'inverse je ne sais pas dans quel tat on pourrait te retrouver


Dans mon terroir, on appelle a un yaourt  ::mouarf:: 
Mais je suis pas fan  :8O: 

Steph

----------


## sevyc64

> Dans mon terroir, on appelle a un yaourt 
> Mais je suis pas fan


Chez moi aussi, et je suis pas fan non plus.

Par contre, il parait qu'il n'y a rien de tel pour tuer une gueule de bois un lendemain de cuite (il faut prvoir d'tre  cot des wc, parait-il). Perso, j'ai jamais test, je prfre en rester au perrier citron  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Chez moi aussi, et je suis pas fan non plus.
> 
> Par contre, il parait qu'il n'y a rien de tel pour tuer une gueule de bois un lendemain de cuite (il faut prvoir d'tre  cot des wc, parait-il). Perso, j'ai jamais test, je prfre en rester au perrier citron


C'est sr qu'en restant au Perrier citron tu n'auras pas besoin de tuer ta gueule de bois le lendemain...  ::ptdr::

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  ..qu'est-ce que  bouge sur le post , me souvenais plus que vous tiez aussi bavard  ::mouarf:: , bon du coup vais juste rpondre  un ou 2 trucs pris au hasard  ::fou:: 




> Sinon il faut continuer ce thread, car comme je l'ai dit  plusieurs reprises, ce thread ne peut tre clos tant que Rothen ne s'est pas rvle en photo, de l  dire que ce thread est immortel, il n'y a qu'un pas.


 ah  , si ce thread ne s'arrte qu'avec ma photo  ... c'est sr qu'il risque de durer  ::yaisse::  c'est quand mme mieux de laisser la part  l'imagination non ? 




> .
> J'ai loup mon pari avec ma fille, elle a eu 17 en math au bac S, rsultat je dois plonger en gros minet  la plage.


ah super pour ta fille Laurent ..mme si la voir partir ne va pas tre trs facile  ::?: 

et bien sr tche de nous mettre la photo en gros minet ..on a vraiment pas envie de louper   ::mouarf3:: 

question pour tous , dans cette phrase  il faut mettre "tches " ou "tche " , je sais jamais  ::roll:: 




> Avec le string en laine ?


avec la chaleur qui fait , en laine ???  je vais avoir trop chaud non ? ::wow::  




> Bein sinon, en ce qui concerne la chaleur, pas de souci, j'ai mon plan anti-canicule
> 
> Et j'ai bien retenu la leon, il faut boire mme si on n'a pas soif...


j'aime bien ton plan anti-canicule Guillaume ...mais pense ( ou penses ??? ) prvoir plein de glaons pour moi ..c'est mon pcher mignon  ::mouarf:: 




> Les boissons "light" avec des ersatz de sucre, aspartam, saccharose, qui sont souponns d'tre cancrignes.
> Pour le moment la stvia une vierge blanche mais quand sera-t-il dans 10 ans ?


d'accord avec ton analyse Yves ...c'est vrai qu'on a de plus en plus de mal  savoir ce qui est bon ou nfaste pour la sant ...heureusement qu'il y a l'alcool pour oublier  ::wow:: 




> Comme le fameux reportage d'un journal tlvis des annes 70/80, film dans le nord, o on nous racontait que pour lutter contre la canicule, on pouvait boire de la bire, jusqu' 1,5 litre par jour sans que cela soit dangereux, dixit les professionnels de la sant.


 euh c'est un fabricant de bire qui a pondu  ??  ::mouarf:: 




> Par contre, il parait qu'il n'y a rien de tel pour tuer une gueule de bois un lendemain de cuite


moi j'ai test ..c'est le remde que me donnait mon pre et  marchait trs bien ..maintenant je n'en ai plus besoin ...je supporte beaucoup mieux  ::mouarf3:: 

tiens ca c'est un sujet qu'on n'a pas encore abord ..vous prenez quoi comme apro vous en gnral ??

----------


## Zirak

> euh c'est un fabricant de bire qui a pondu  ??


Non non, c'tait le journaliste qui citait des "professionnels de la sant", j'essaierai de retrouver le reportage ce soir.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LawNasK

> tiens ca c'est un sujet qu'on n'a pas encore abord ..vous prenez quoi comme apro vous en gnral ??


Bire/Pastis/Jgermeister, ou "le truc nouveau" que quelqu'un amne  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> vous prenez quoi comme apro vous en gnral ??


C'est selon la mto extrieure. En cas de beau temps : ricard, pastis, berger blanc ...

En ca de mauvais temps : vodka, whisky single malt, rhum ....

----------


## Kropernic

Par tous les temps, du Martini ou de temps en temps du St Raphal, ou quand je suis avec des potes rlistes, du moretum bien frais.

Sinon, rcemment, j'ai gout de l'Asti et j'ai trouv a vachement bon.

----------


## Zirak

Le fameux reportage en question sur la canicule et la bire :

http://france3-regions.francetvinfo....ur-760236.html

----------


## Nhaps

Pour l'apro bire, ou vodka/martini/citron/glacon slurp slurp

----------


## Hizin

Boisson gazeuse  ::): 
Je ne dois que trs rarement d'alcool.

----------


## lper

Coucou Rothen,  ::zoubi:: 
pour moi, un ptit coup de blanc en apro, je suis fan du vin alsacien avec de la viande sche des Grisons si possible et des cornichons ! ::P: 
En ce moment, j'ai dcid de faire un plan cas mi-cul, c'est  dire un peu de sevrage, a fait pas de mal... ::aie:: 

Sinon, l'impratif de "tcher", verbe du 1er groupe -> "Tche de ..." sans "s".
http://leconjugueur.lefigaro.fr/conj...e/tacher2.html

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  :;): 

ah c'est bien le coup des apros ,  part l'eau gazeuse  ::mouarf:: et le vin blanc Alsacien  :;):   vous m'avez tous fait dcouvrir quelque chose que je ne connaissais pas : Jagermeister , berger blanc ,moretum, vodka martini citron ...merci Google , je vais pouvoir les essayer  ::fou::  ...vous pouvez continuer sur ce rgistre , j'adore tester de nouveaux trucs   ::wow:: 

merci Zirak pour ton reportage  :;):  c'est super sympa de remonter 40 ans en arrire , c'est fou les choses qui ont changes dans tout , coiffure , vtements , dco etc ..par contre ils ont ressorti les mme chaussures chasses pour les nanas  ::mouarf::  

merci Laurent  ::zoubi::  pour la leon de grammaire ..je vais essayer de me corriger ..en fait je fais cette faute depuis une ternit , dans ma tte c'est "toi tche " ..donc pour moi c'tait comme "tu tches " avec un S ..j'ai dj d la faire je ne sais combien de fois avec vous , et vous ne me l'avez jamais dit ..vous tes trop mignons  ::kiss::

----------


## lper

> merci Laurent  pour la leon de grammaire ..je vais essayer de me corriger ..en fait je fais cette faute depuis une ternit , dans ma tte c'est "toi tche " ..donc pour moi c'tait comme "tu tches " avec un S ..j'ai dj d la faire je ne sais combien de fois avec vous , et vous ne me l'avez jamais dit ..vous tes trop mignons


Avec plaisir  ::mrgreen::  mais tu avais crit juste, c'est un truc aussi que je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi le "s" qui saute  l'impratif  la seconde personne du singulier pour les verbes du 1er groupe (et le verbe avoir aussi).

----------


## giragu03

> Avec plaisir  mais tu avais crit juste, c'est un truc aussi que je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi le "s" qui saute  l'impratif  la seconde personne du singulier pour les verbes du 1er groupe (et le verbe avoir aussi).


Et le verbe aller (ce n'est pas un premier groupe, mme s'il finit en -er)

Et on n'oublie pas que s'il y en a besoin pour faire la liaison, le "s" rapparait :
"mange-le" mais "manges-en"
"va l-bas" mais "vas-y".
 ::frenchy::   ::france:: 

Pour ce qui est de la question trs importante de l'apro, en ce moment, c'est pastis Henri Bardouin (le got est plus subtile qu'un 51 ou autre pastis grande distribution). Sinon, j'aime bien le vin de noix (j'en ai qui macre  la maison d'ailleurs...), vin de cerise (j'en ai aussi fait  ::):  ) et plein d'autres trucs, en fonction d'o je suis, de ce qu'il y a...

----------


## lper

Ah ben merci Guillaume pour ce complment, j'avais jamais fait gaffe pour la liaison.
Bon, tu nous fais goter quand ton vin de noix ? ::salive::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Avec plaisir  mais tu avais crit juste, c'est un truc aussi que je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi le "s" qui saute  l'impratif  la seconde personne du singulier pour les verbes du 1er groupe (et le verbe avoir aussi).


Deuxime ! Puisqu'il y en a plus que 2. (J'aurais pu crire "plus de 2" mais  l'oreille c'tait moyen...)

H oui... Les optimistes parlent de seconde guerre mondiale et les pessimistes de deuxime...

----------


## lper

@Jipt: Ah oui juste, bien vu ! ::ccool:: 
Sinon j'ai un pote qui a besoin de ton aide.  :;):

----------


## Lady

Question grammaire / orthographe je passe mon tour! (je suis fire de mon record de -21 en dicte !)

Ici pour l'apro si j'y met de l'alcool c'est soit kir (royal de prfrence, pche ou framboise),  jus d'orange/malibu ou Beileys (a c'est historique car c'tait l'apritif de ma grand mre et on a eu le droit assez jeune de tremper le bout du petit doigt dedans ...)

----------


## Jipt

> Sinon j'ai un pote qui a besoin de ton aide.


Ce sont de vraies phrases prononces par cet individu, ou c'est un gag ?
(Dsol, mais je ne connais pas du tout le milieu dont il est question...)

----------


## Zirak

> Ce sont de vraies phrases prononces par cet individu, ou c'est un gag ?
> (Dsol, mais je ne connais pas du tout le milieu dont il est question...)


De vraies phrases prononces.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ici pour l'apro si j'y met de l'alcool c'est soit kir (royal de prfrence, pche ou framboise),


Comme 99.9% des femmes

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ce sont de vraies phrases prononces par cet individu, ou c'est un gag ?
> (Dsol, mais je ne connais pas du tout le milieu dont il est question...)


De vraies phrases qu'il a prononces  l'poque o il tait capitaine de l'quipe de France de football

----------


## lper

> Ce sont de vraies phrases prononces par cet individu, ou c'est un gag ?
> (Dsol, mais je ne connais pas du tout le milieu dont il est question...)


J'en tais presque sr, maintenant tu as un visage sur Mr Franck Ribry, je pense que a doit te dire quelque chose peut-tre. ::ptdr::

----------


## giragu03

> Ah ben merci Guillaume pour ce complment, j'avais jamais fait gaffe pour la liaison.
> Bon, tu nous fais goter quand ton vin de noix ?


Celui de cette anne, il faut attendre un peu (l'idal c'est de ne pas commencer  le boire avant de commencer  faire le suivant... le suivant, je le fais comme les anciens par chez nous, le jour de la Saint Jean-Baptiste...). Par contre, j'en ai fait deux-trois bouteilles pour essayer l'anne passe, donc a peut se faire (enfin, si tous ceux qui ont particip  ce fil viennent chez moi, je ne sais pas si j'aurai un verre pour tout le monde et suffisamment de vin de noix pour tous... sauf erreur de ma part, 82 participants  la discussion : si on n'est pas regardant sur le type de verre, on peut peut-tre s'en sortir ; par contre, a va nous faire  peine 2cL par personne, a va tre lger). Et mme si on attend celui de cette anne, j'ai d en faire 5L (donc  plus de 80 a ne fait pas beaucoup).



> Comme 99.9% des femmes


Tu oublies les adeptes de Mojitos et autres cocktails....

----------


## Jipt

> J'en tais presque sr, maintenant tu as un visage sur Mr Franck Ribry, je pense que a doit te dire quelque chose peut-tre.


Ah ouais, c'est ces espces de grands gamins pays des sommes astronomiques pour taper dans une baballe  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ah ouais, c'est ces espces de grands gamins pays des sommes astronomiques pour taper dans une baballe


et  se rouler par terre et appeler maman ds qu'il touchent quelqu'un d'autres. Zon cas aller jouer au rugby ces mauviettes, a au moins c'est un sport d'hommes

_quoique, depuis qu'ils sont devenus pro eux aussi c'est bien moins intressant_

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  :;):  

j'espre que vous avez pass un bon WE 
Quelqu'un a fait quelque chose de spcial ..qu'on puisse en profiter  ::mouarf:: 

 



> tous ceux qui ont particip  ce fil ...  sauf erreur de ma part, 82 participants  la discussion


Tu veux dire que 82 personnes auraient particip  un moment sur ce fil ? ca fait du monde  non ? ..mais tu as vu  o ? ::roll:: 

tu as dit aussi aussi avoir fait du vin de cerises ...dommage que je l'ai pas su avant , avec tout ce que j'avais comme cerises cette anne , tu aurais pu me donner la recette ..et l il y en aurait eu pour tout le monde  ::yaisse:: 

je sais pas si je vous ai dj mis  ..mais j'adore ..c'est vraiment moi  ::fou:: 



et vous pensez quoi de ce genre de chose ? 

d'ailleurs vous avez reconnu la race ??

----------


## eliniel

J'aime bien la premire image.

Par contre, je plains ce pauvre chien.

----------


## LawNasK

Je n'aime pas les chiens, et ce genre d'image ne va pas m'aider  changer d'avis (et me fait poser des questions sur certains de leurs propritaire, comme ceux qui habillent leurs chiens o_O)

----------


## Lung

> Tu veux dire que 82 personnes auraient particip  un moment sur ce fil ? ca fait du monde  non ? ..mais tu as vu  o ?


J'ai trouv ce lien :  http://www.developpez.net/forums/mis...sted&t=1185979

----------


## shadowmoon

> d'ailleurs vous avez reconnu la race ??


Un caniche crois avec un autre chien pour avoir des poils qui "moutonnent" bien ?

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou les tous  
> 
> j'espre que vous avez pass un bon WE 
> Quelqu'un a fait quelque chose de spcial ..qu'on puisse en profiter


Tu finis toujours tes week-ends le mercredi, toi ?



> Tu veux dire que 82 personnes auraient particip  un moment sur ce fil ? ca fait du monde  non ? ..mais tu as vu  o ?


Avec le lien que Lung a donn, j'ai copi/coll dans Excel, a me donnait un certain nombre de lignes (cinq par intervenant), j'ai fait le calcul pour avoir le nombre d'intervenants. Et si je ne me suis pas plant, j'arrive  82 personnes...



> tu as dit aussi aussi avoir fait du vin de cerises ...dommage que je l'ai pas su avant , avec tout ce que j'avais comme cerises cette anne , tu aurais pu me donner la recette ..et l il y en aurait eu pour tout le monde


Pour la recette du vin de cerise, http://recettevin.com/vin-de-cerise.htm (sur ce site, tu as plein de recettes de vins diffrents, a peut donner de bonnes ides d'apro...). Et pour les cerises, une fois que tu les as laisses mariner et que tu mets ton vin en bouteille, plutt que les jeter, tu peux les manger en guise de dessert / digestif (un conseil de ne pas trop forcer la dose car a arrive  bien taper sur le cerveau...).

----------


## Lung

> Tu finis toujours tes week-ends le mercredi, toi ?


Et ils commencent le jeudi.

 ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

> d'ailleurs vous avez reconnu la race ??


Quand on sait que le chien descend du loup ... il a vachement perdu au change. Pour moi un chien c'est minimum 30cm au garrot, les toutous  sa mmre ont plus du rat que du loup non merci ...

Aprs race (et mme espce)  part, je trouve cela compltement ridicule. Un animal domstique c'est pas fait tre coiff habill parfum puis expos comme une oeuvre d'art dans un concours.

----------


## Deadpool

> Yop !
> 
> 
> Deuxime ! Puisqu'il y en a plus que 2. (J'aurais pu crire "plus de 2" mais  l'oreille c'tait moyen...)
> 
> H oui... Les optimistes parlent de seconde guerre mondiale et les pessimistes de deuxime...


On est en aot, c'est calme et j'ai envie de troller.

Selon l'acadmie franaise, cette distinction n'est pas obligatoire.

http://www.academie-francaise.fr/second-deuxieme

----------


## Deadpool

Tiens je n'avais pas vu a :




> J'ai loup mon pari avec ma fille, elle a eu 17 en math au bac S, rsultat je dois plonger en gros minet  la plage.



Une petite photo peut-tre?  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Tiens je n'avais pas vu a :
> 
> Une petite photo peut-tre?


J'avais dj fait un appel discret pour avoir une photo, mais visiblement mon appel tait bien trop discret (sevyc64 tait plus direct mais a n'a rien donn non plus).
Donc, on va renouveler l'appel de manire directe : lper, tu dois nous faire voir cette photo !!

----------


## Deadpool

> J'avais dj fait un appel discret pour avoir une photo, mais visiblement mon appel tait bien trop discret (sevyc64 tait plus direct mais a n'a rien donn non plus).
> Donc, on va renouveler l'appel de manire directe : lper, tu dois nous faire voir cette photo !!


D'autant plus que je suis dans mon bon droit, lper a publi ma trogne sur ce sujet sans mon autorisation.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> J'avais dj fait un appel discret pour avoir une photo


Il ne faut pas tre discret dans ces circonstances !

lper une photo ! Une photo !

Voil, a c'est fait...
 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> Il ne faut pas tre discret dans ces circonstances !
> 
> lper une photo ! Une photo !
> 
> Voil, a c'est fait...


Dans ce cas, quitte  ne pas tre discret, autant y aller jusqu'au bout :
*LPER UNE PHOTO !!! UNE PHOTO !!!*

Deadpool, certes, mais il manquait quand mme les pseudos en face des visages... (la seule association que j'ai pu faire, c'est LineLe)

EDIT : si avec a il n'a pas vu, on va pouvoir l'appeler Gilbert Montagn (et comme je suis sympa, je ne vais vous mettre aucune vido pour viter que vous ayez des chansons en tte pour le reste de la journe).

----------


## Jipt

> On est en aot, c'est calme et j'ai envie de troller.
> 
> Selon l'acadmie franaise, cette distinction *n'est pas obligatoire*.
> 
> http://www.academie-francaise.fr/second-deuxieme


Ben vi, ils s'adaptent  l'inculture grandissante de la population...

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben vi, ils s'adaptent  l'inculture grandissante de la population...


Rponse pleine de condescendance, comme je l'attendais.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Rponse pleine de condescendance, comme je l'attendais.


Euh, d'aprs le Larousse (j'ai pris le premier qui venait), 


> Attitude de supriorit mprisante de quelqu'un qui, tout en accordant une faveur, fait sentir qu'il pourrait la refuser


donc, non, perdu, c'est plutt de la lucidit dsabuse...

----------


## Deadpool

> Euh, d'aprs le Larousse (j'ai pris le premier qui venait), 
> donc, non, perdu, c'est plutt de la lucidit dsabuse...


T'as pas l'air trs joyeux en effet.  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

> T'as pas l'air trs joyeux en effet.


Quand on voit comment tourne le monde et dans quelle direction il va, en effet je suis plus inquiet qu'optimiste  ::calim2:: 

'fin bon, essayons de pas trop pourrir le topic  rothen.

----------


## rothen

Bon alors Laurent , elle vient cette photo pour mettre un peu d'animation dans ce post ?? on a hte de voir nous  ::mouarf:: 

bon sinon je ne pars pas aussi longtemps en WE ...mais c'est vrai en ce moment j'ai moins de temps pour l'ordi ..j'essaye quand mme de vous suivre ..et par moment je me marre bien de vos rflxions ..au moins l'humour est toujours au RV c'est sympa  ::mouarf3:: 

bon une question srieuse ,j'ai rgulirement  sur mon ordi 


je dois faire quoi ? ignorer comme je fais jusqu' prsent  ::wow::  ..ou il y a quelque chose  faire ?? ::roll:: 

sinon je trouve cette ide sympa 

c'est pas mal non ?

----------


## rothen

> Quand on voit comment tourne le monde et dans quelle direction il va, en effet je suis plus inquiet qu'optimiste 
> 
> 'fin bon, essayons de pas trop pourrir le topic  rothen.


je viens de voir ton message J-P et je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi  ::yaisse:: 

en plus  ne pourrit pas le post ..au contraire  pourrait tre un dbat passionnant  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

+ 1000 pour les lphants

Sinon concernant :




> bon une question srieuse ,j'ai rgulirement  sur mon ordi 
> 
> 
> je dois faire quoi ? ignorer comme je fais jusqu' prsent  ..ou il y a quelque chose  faire ??


Dans quel contexte cela se produit ? Pendant l'utilisation de quel(s) programme(s) ? Au moment du transfert de fichier ? Visionnage d'un film / srie, coute de musique ? Autre ?

+ un descriptif technique de l'ordinateur concern. Merci d'avance

----------


## Auteur

il faudra que l'on explique  Rothen comment on fait des copies d'cran  ::whistle::

----------


## Lung

> il faudra que l'on explique  Rothen comment on fait des copies d'cran


En posant l'cran sur un photocopieur ?

 ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> je viens de voir ton message J-P et je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi 
> 
> en plus  ne pourrit pas le post ..au contraire  pourrait tre *un dbat passionnant*


Oh non, a partirait en trollade et en engueulades  n'en plus finir, pour la bonne et simple raison qu'il n'y a pas de solution : tu penses, depuis la nuit des temps que le problme existe, s'il y en avait une, a se saurait...

Tu vois, par exemple, pour tes lphants,  quelles extrmits on en est rendu ! Parce que l, sur cette photo, il fait un peu travelo ton lphant, pas sr que a va plaire  madame lphant  ::ptdr:: 

J't'ai pluss, Lung,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Tu vois, par exemple, pour tes lphants,  quelles extrmits on en est rendu ! Parce que l, sur cette photo, il fait un peu travelo ton lphant, pas sr que a va plaire  madame lphant


au moins tu pourras dire, j'ai vu un lphant rose ! Sinon si a peut dcourager les braconniers pourquoi pas.

----------


## sevyc64

> Dans quel contexte cela se produit ? Pendant l'utilisation de quel(s) programme(s) ? Au moment du transfert de fichier ? Visionnage d'un film / srie, coute de musique ? Autre ?
> 
> + un descriptif technique de l'ordinateur concern. Merci d'avance


GWXUX.exe fait parti du package arriv mi juin pour rserver sa mise  jour vers W10  :;): 
Visiblement il plante chez plusieurs personnes ce truc. Et les solutions donnes (au del du fait qu'elles ne sont pas  la porte de tous) ne semblent pas si efficaces que a.

----------


## lper

Coucou  tous,

je reviens tout juste de vacances et malheureusement, je n'ai pas de photos  vous montrer  ::(: , on n'a pas eu l'occasion de satisfaire ce pari stupide, ma fille a sans doute piti de moi ! ::mrgreen:: 

En tout cas, a fait du bien de se dpayser un peu en Sologne, a rafraicht et a repose aussi. Bon, il reste encore un peu de temps jusqu' fin aot, alors on ne sait jamais.... ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> je reviens tout juste de vacances et malheureusement, je n'ai pas de photos  vous montrer


Mme pas de photos de beaux paysages ?

----------


## lper

> Mme pas de photos de beaux paysages ?


Ok, pas de soucis, je posterai ds que possible ! :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Coucou  tous,
> 
> je reviens tout juste de vacances et malheureusement, je n'ai pas de photos  vous montrer , on n'a pas eu l'occasion de satisfaire ce pari stupide, ma fille a sans doute piti de moi !
> 
> En tout cas, a fait du bien de se dpayser un peu en Sologne, a rafraicht et a repose aussi. Bon, il reste encore un peu de temps jusqu' fin aot, alors on ne sait jamais....


Sologne? Mais c'est pas trs loin de chez mes parents a.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Auteur

> je reviens tout juste de vacances et malheureusement, je n'ai pas de photos  vous montrer , on n'a pas eu l'occasion de satisfaire ce pari stupide, ma fille a sans doute piti de moi !


Trop super mga du  ::triste::

----------


## lper

> Sologne? Mais c'est pas trs loin de chez mes parents a.


On tait au Center parc, celui  cot de Lamotte Beuvron.
Bon, je pense que vous connaissez tous ce chateau  :;):

----------


## Kropernic

Bin c'est celui de Rothen non ?

Mais la dernire fois que j'ai vu une photo, je crois qu'elle avait de la visite car il y avait quelques modestes voitures dans le jardin  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> On tait au Center parc, celui  cot de Lamotte Beuvron.
> Bon, je pense que vous connaissez tous ce chateau


Chambord bien sr.  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Chambord bien sr.


Oui, magnifique architecture, par contre j'ai t un peu tonn que les alentours ne soient pas un peu plus fleuris, bon ce n'est pas Versailles non plus !

----------


## Lung

> Oui, magnifique architecture, par contre j'ai t un peu tonn que les alentours ne soient pas un peu plus fleuris


C'est un parc Renaissance. Ils taient plus boiss que fleuris, non ?




> bon ce n'est pas Versailles non plus !


La seule fois o j'y suis all, j'ai t assez du :  parterres labours, arbres coups ou tombs, alles goudronne (avec des voitures y circulant), ...
Chambord est mieux (finalement).

----------


## Auteur

-36  ::whistle::

----------


## sevyc64

-35  ::twisted::

----------


## shadowmoon

> -36





> -35


Vous commencez le dcompte trs tt !

----------


## Auteur

C'est pour le 9000me message c'est tout.
Mais pour le 10000me la lutte sera sans merci !

-33

----------


## lper

C'est qui merci ?
 ::aie:: 
-1032

----------


## Lung

> C'est qui merci ?


Une amie de _modration_, sans doute.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Re, les gens.

 La semaine dernire j'ai fait une petite semaine de vacances  Annecy o j'ai pu cuir  point (sens premier du terme)
 Par contre j'avais oubli qu'il y a des villes o le nombre de bar o sortir le soir est infrieur au nombre de mes doigts et peu de monde  ::(: 

 Sinon j'ai pu faire quelques randonns o j'ai cru mourir (sens premier du terme). O quand  un mtre sur ta droite il y a le vide absolu car tu grimpe une falaise.... vu que j'ai le vertige c'tait un instant assez sympa (pour les autres)
 D'ailleurs quand on a le vertige c'est sympa aussi d'aller  Annecy et de rouler sur des viaducs qui sont trop haut...
 Mais sinon c'tait des purs vacances bien reposante et amusante. La reprise du boulot est difficile :o

----------


## lper

Annecy, la plus belle ville de Haute-Savoie, j'y ai pass mes plus belles annes d'tudiant ! ::heart::  (Ah le pont des amours, snif...)

----------


## Auteur

Et Rothen ? Toujours en vacances ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Et Rothen ? Toujours en vacances week-end ?


Fixed !

----------


## Nhaps

C'est vrai que l'on a pas eu de nouvelles de l't quasiment il me semble, j'attends toujours l'invitation au barbecue ! 


-26

----------


## Auteur

Petite vido que je trouve fantastique :



un terrain de rugby mesure 140m de long. Le petit a donc fait un sacr trajet !
J'ai ador voir les joueurs tenter de plaquer le gamin.

----------


## lper

Ce bel essai m'a bott. ::aie::

----------


## lper

fates un faible effort pour le pingouin bouriff s'il fou plat !
pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff 
 ::weird:: 

-23

----------


## Auteur

oui, votez  ::cry:: 

-22

----------


## LawNasK

> Annecy, la plus belle _seule_ ville de Haute-Savoie, j'y ai pass mes plus belles annes d'tudiant ! (Ah le pont des amours, snif...)




-21

----------


## lper

Qui me cherche, me trouvera.... ::furieux::

----------


## ternel

> fates un faible effort pour le pingouin bouriff s'il fou plat !
> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff 
> 
> 
> -23





> oui, votez 
> 
> -22


Voter? j'ai rat un truc... O qu'on vote?

Je suis toujours prt  soutenir un bouriff  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> Voter? j'ai rat un truc... O qu'on vote?
> 
> Je suis toujours prt  soutenir un bouriff


la petite vido que j'ai poste par exemple  ::calim2:: 

Bon, et Rothen ? Toujours sur  la plage ?  ::cry:: 

-18

----------


## ternel

L'habitude de mon bloqueur de pub (et de vidos) du boulot.
Je vais regarder ca ce soir.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Dj que je ne peux me connecter que le soir en semaine.
Mais l, en plus, je serai loin du clavier pendant la semaine.
Pffff (-16).
Ce sera une boucherie pour les 10.000 ?

----------


## LawNasK

> Ce sera une boucherie pour les 10.000 ?


Pire que a. Auteur est dj sur le coup :p

----------


## giragu03

> Ce sera C'est dj une boucherie pour les 10.000 ?


-1014  ::aie:: 
Euh sinon, bonjour et bon courage  ceux qui reprennent (comme moi...), qui ont repris ou qui ne se sont pas arrts ; bonnes vacances  ceux (celle) qui y sont toujours.

----------


## lper

> -1014 
> Euh sinon, bonjour et bon courage  ceux qui reprennent (comme moi...), qui ont repris ou qui ne se sont pas arrts ; bonnes vacances  ceux (celle) qui y sont toujours.


Bon retour Guillaume, 
bien vu le "celle", car videmment il n'y en a qu'une (qu'on ne nommera pas) qui se prlasse indfiniment... ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Bon retour Guillaume, 
> bien vu le "celle", car videmment il n'y en a qu'une (qu'on ne nommera pas) qui se prlasse indfiniment...


Merci Laurent.
Le singulier tait bien volontaire car, effectivement, il n'y en a qu'une qui est en vacances du 1er janvier au 31 dcembre et en week-end du lundi au dimanche  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

Roooo vous tes de mauvaise foi, Rothen a rpondu plus rcemment que Lady, donc tu aurais pu dire "celles" au pluriel  ::D:

----------


## giragu03

> Roooo vous tes de mauvaise foi, Rothen a rpondu plus rcemment que Lady, donc tu aurais pu dire "celles" au pluriel


a, c'est parce que Lady croule sous le travail et qu'elle n'a pas le temps de venir nous faire un petit coucou... CQFD  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

Mais Rothen croule sous les brocantes et les apros (ou c'est les apros qui la fait crouler sous les brocantes..), il ne faut pas l'oublier

-9

----------


## eulbobo

J'ai pas compris le jeu mais je vais tenter

-8

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai pas compris le jeu mais je vais tenter
> 
> -8


C'est bien a ^^

----------


## eulbobo

> C'est bien a ^^


YEAH !  :8-): 
J'aurai fait quelque chose de constructif de ma journe moi du coup !

-6 !



Et du coup, en lisant le dbut du thread, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai visualis rothen comme a


Comprenne qui pourra  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Et du coup, en lisant le dbut du thread, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai visualis rothen comme a


 cause du crayon ?  ::aie::

----------


## AdmChiMay

LE crayon donne bien l'indice de la taille, mais je ne vois pas  quoi l'objet sert.
C'est du mme ge que le fourbi lectrique dj propos ?

Argh, je le sens pas, -4

----------


## Jipt

Et l a va bientt faire comme les courses de vlo sur piste, o les mecs passent des heures  s'observer en faisant du sur-place, trs spectaculaire  voir, 
surtout quand l'un d'eux dmarre en trombe...

----------


## giragu03

> Et l a va bientt faire comme les courses de vlo sur piste, o les mecs passent des heures  s'observer en faisant du sur-place, trs spectaculaire  voir, 
> surtout quand l'un d'eux dmarre en trombe...


N'empche dans ce genre de cas, je n'aimerais pas tre une des pdales du vlo...

Allez, on va lancer le sprint.
-2

----------


## AoCannaille

Gagner pour gagner ne m'a jamais intress.... Alors Go!

-1
(ou -1001 pour ceux qui sont intresss par l'endurance plus que le sprint :p)

----------


## LawNasK

Bon bah, -1000  ::mouarf::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Bon bah, -1000


Flicitation  ::ccool:: 

-999  ::D:

----------


## eulbobo

> Flicitation 
> 
> -999


A toi aussi, tu as eu la nouvelle page !

----------


## AoCannaille

> A toi aussi, tu as eu la nouvelle page !


Merci beaucoup  ::):  Enfin bon, c'est pas la gloire absolue non plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## eulbobo

> Merci beaucoup  Enfin bon, c'est pas la gloire absolue non plus


A chacun de trouver de la gloire dans chacune de ses actions !
Je viens de permettre  tous mes collgues de bureaux d'obtenir des viennoiseries demain matin  cause de quelqu'un qui n'avait pas verrouill son poste de travail. J'en suis trs fier !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Mince j'ai loupe la course au 9000 !!

Bonne rentre !

----------


## LawNasK

> Bonne rentre !


Merci ! 

Quelqu'un va  l'INOX festival ce week end ?

-996

----------


## shadowmoon

> Quelqu'un va  l'INOX festival ce week end ?


Non, c'est bon, j'ai de quoi cuisiner ...
















...  ::dehors::

----------


## LawNasK

> Non, c'est bon, j'ai de quoi cuisiner ...


 ::pleure::  ::pleure::  J'ai rit  ::pleure::  ::pleure::

----------


## lper

> Non, c'est bon, j'ai de quoi cuisiner ...


 propose de cuisine, j'avais jamais ramen un seul champignon comestible de ma vie jusqu' hier, un copain qui m'a amen dans ses bons coins, que la montagne est belle !

----------


## LawNasK

Je crois que j'ai dj mang les petits oranges (ou alors ils se ressemblent). C'tait plutt bon !

----------


## eulbobo

C'est des girolles et c'est super bon !
Et des cpes en haut...


Et maintenant j'ai faim... Merci !

----------


## LawNasK

> C'est des girolles et c'est super bon !
> 
> 
> Et maintenant j'ai faim... Merci !


Ha oui a doit tre a. Du coup je confirme, c'est bon et j'ai faim !

----------


## giragu03

> propose de cuisine, j'avais jamais ramen un seul champignon comestible de ma vie jusqu' hier, un copain qui m'a amen dans ses bons coins, que la montagne est belle !


Si tu avais demand  Rothen, elle connait aussi de bons coins http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...l/#post7493301
 ::pastaper:: 

Sinon, Lady, bonne rentre  toi aussi.
Et non, je ne vais pas  l'INOX festival.

----------


## lper

Y a aussi des bolets et des cpes de Bordeaux sur la photo,  faire en persillade, en velout, avec une viande, en omelette, etc...
Bon moi aussi j'avais faim mais heureusement qu'une collgue fte son anni aujourd'hui et ses gteaux sont excellents, bon app ! :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Y a aussi des bolets et des cpes de Bordeaux sur la photo,  faire en persillade, en velout, avec une viande, en omelette, etc...
> Bon moi aussi j'avais faim mais heureusement qu'une collgue fte son anni aujourd'hui et ses gteaux sont excellents, bon app !


Tu ne pourrais pas faire une course spciale jusqu' Lyon ? Et viens en hlico, sinon a ne vaudra pas le coup...

----------


## lper

> Tu ne pourrais pas faire une course spciale jusqu' Lyon ? Et viens en hlico, sinon a ne vaudra pas le coup...


Ben en hlico a serait sympa, mais je te propose de t'occuper de l'affrtement, dpart Montreux, tiens-moi au courant pour l'heure de dpart !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> Ben en hlico a serait sympa, mais je te propose de t'occuper de l'affrtement, dpart Montreux, tiens-moi au courant pour l'heure de dpart !


Je croyais qu'en Suisse on gagnait plein de sous et qu'on tait quip. Mais visiblement, soit on n'est pas quip, soit on met de la mauvaise volont  ::triste:: 
Le temps de trouver un hlico, je serai au resto... Donc on va renoncer aux gteaux  ::cry::

----------


## Lung

> Je croyais qu'en Suisse on gagnait plein de sous et qu'on tait quip.


En tout cas, je n'ai jamais vu autant de Porsche au m qu'en Suisse.

----------


## lper

> En tout cas, je n'ai jamais vu autant de Porsche au m qu'en Suisse.


Comme dirait un collgue, la Porsche c'est la voiture du pauvre ici, un riche aura plutt la Ferrari, Lamborghini,(etc..) pour aller bosser !  ::aie:: 

Bon ben dsol pour toi Guillaume, mais bon ces gteaux n'taient pas bons en fait....ils taient dlicieux !  ::salive::

----------


## Lung

> Comme dirait un collgue, la Porsche c'est la voiture du pauvre ici, un riche aura plutt la Ferrari, Lamborghini,(etc..) pour aller bosser !


C'est vrai que le seul concessionnaire Ferrari que j'ai vu, c'tait au centre-ville de Genve.

 :;):

----------


## LawNasK

Bonjour  ::): 

Vous avez perdu.

----------


## Lung

::koi::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Bonjour 
> 
> Vous avez perdu.


j'ai malheureusement perdu il y a longtemps!

----------


## eulbobo

Pourquoi je ne comprends pas de quoi vous parlez? Y'a un code secret? Une private joke enterre dans le thread il y a longtemps?

----------


## LawNasK

> Pourquoi je ne comprends pas de quoi vous parlez? Y'a un code secret? Une private joke enterre dans le thread il y a longtemps?


Il y a un lien  :;):

----------


## eulbobo

> Il y a un lien


Raaa, mais arrtez de parler par nigme !
Un lien dans quoi, le fait que ce soit un code secret?
Tu peux donner d'autres indices, j'ai vraiment pas le temps de chercher et vous avez piqu ma curiosit l

----------


## Zirak

> Raaa, mais arrtez de parler par nigme !
> Un lien dans quoi, le fait que ce soit un code secret?
> Tu peux donner d'autres indices, j'ai vraiment pas le temps de chercher et vous avez piqu ma curiosit l


Tu click sur la phrase "vous avez perdu" du message de LawNask, ce qui t'emmne sur une page Wiki qui t'explique tout (mme si avec en ayant lu le truc, on est pas beaucoup plus avanc).

----------


## eulbobo

> Tu click sur la phrase "vous avez perdu" du message de LawNask, ce qui t'emmne sur une page Wiki qui t'explique tout (mme si avec en ayant lu le truc, on est pas beaucoup plus avanc).


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


un LIEN comme a  !
...

Le jeu... 
Heu vous savez quoi? Je prfre ne pas tre au courant mme si c'est sur une page wikipdia... Je suis dj bien occup pour ne pas jouer  un jeu de plus...
Celui que je fais en ce moment est assez prenant comme a, et c'est dj assez dur de ne pas y penser.

----------


## LawNasK

> LawNask


LawNasK  :;): 




> Le jeu... 
> Heu vous savez quoi? Je prfre ne pas tre au courant mme si c'est sur une page wikipdia... Je suis dj bien occup pour ne pas jouer  un jeu de plus...
> Celui que je fais en ce moment est assez prenant comme a, et c'est dj assez dur de ne pas y penser.


Tout le monde joue au jeu. C'est une rgle absolue.

Quel est ton jeu qui est assez prenant ?

----------


## eulbobo

> Tout le monde joue au jeu. C'est une rgle absolue.


Donc je te confirme que j'ai pas le temps pour a ^^




> Quel est ton jeu qui est assez prenant ?


Je prfre ne pas y penser...  Ni mme le mentionner...

----------


## Nhaps

j'ai rien compris au wiki...

----------


## lper

Qu'il est malin eulbobo mais nous ne sommes pas dupes !  :;): 

La page wiki avait une norme bourde ce matin quand je l'ai consulte, elle a ensuite t corrige dans la minute, encore un coup de Jipt je suppose... ::aie::  (le sous-titre "Rgles" tait crit "Rglent").

----------


## eulbobo

> Qu'il est malin eulbobo mais nous ne sommes pas dupes !


Rooo, moi qui pensait juste vous faire courir encore un peu pendant 2 ou 3 jours  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> j'ai rien compris au wiki...


Pareil, enfin pas compltement, en gros si j'ai bien suivi, on fait tous parti d'un jeu mais c'est un peu comme le fight club, si tu voques le jeu tu as perdu  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

> j'ai rien compris au wiki...


*Le jeu* (<- c'est le nom du jeu. *The Game* en anglais) est un jeu #obvious avec une rgle trs simple :

Si tu penses  *Le jeu*, tu as perdu. L par exemple, j'y pense en expliquant les rgles, donc j'ai perdu.

On ne peu pas gagner  *Le jeu*. Le but est soit de perdre le moins possible, soit d'avoir le plus grand lapse de temps possible entre chaque dfaite.

Il est obligatoire de dclarer sa dfaite en cas de perte. Par exemple, comme j'ai perdu en vous parlant du jeu, je vous annonce que *j'ai perdu*. Il est possible de dclarer sa dfaite par n'importe quel moyen de communication (oral bien entendu, mais aussi texte voir sculpture en morse sur un caillou si vous tes chaud).

On accorde en gnral une demi heure entre chaque dfaite pour pouvoir se changer les ides. Sinon, la dfaite serait perptuelle.

----------


## Kropernic

> On ne peu pas gagner  *Le jeu*.


Faux !  Il y a un moyen qui est d'ailleurs expliqu sur la page wiki.

Si on meurt sans en avoir entendu parler, on a gagn.  On n'est plus l pour s'en venter mais on a gagn.

J'ai perdu.

----------


## Nhaps

> *Le jeu* (<- c'est le nom du jeu. *The Game* en anglais) est un jeu #obvious avec une rgle trs simple :
> 
> Si tu penses  *Le jeu*, tu as perdu. L par exemple, j'y pense en expliquant les rgles, donc j'ai perdu.
> 
> On ne peu pas gagner  *Le jeu*. Le but est soit de perdre le moins possible, soit d'avoir le plus grand lapse de temps possible entre chaque dfaite.
> 
> Il est obligatoire de dclarer sa dfaite en cas de perte. Par exemple, comme j'ai perdu en vous parlant du jeu, je vous annonce que *j'ai perdu*. Il est possible de dclarer sa dfaite par n'importe quel moyen de communication (oral bien entendu, mais aussi texte voir sculpture en morse sur un caillou si vous tes chaud).
> 
> On accorde en gnral une demi heure entre chaque dfaite pour pouvoir se changer les ides. Sinon, la dfaite serait perptuelle.


Mais...mais... c'est nul ? C'est comme viter de penser  une bonne raclette.. mmmmm ca y est j'ai faim

----------


## eulbobo

> Mais...mais... c'est nul ? C'est comme viter de penser  une bonne raclette.. mmmmm ca y est j'ai faim


Ca y est, je te hais parce que moi aussi j'ai envie d'une raclette...  ::ouin::

----------


## Scriuiw

> Faux !  Il y a un moyen qui est d'ailleurs expliqu sur la page wiki.
> 
> Si on meurt sans en avoir entendu parler, on a gagn.  On n'est plus l pour s'en *venter* mais on a gagn.
> 
> J'ai perdu.



Ca souffle aujourd'hui !
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> La page wiki avait une norme bourde ce matin quand je l'ai consulte, elle a ensuite t corrige dans la minute, encore un coup de Jipt je suppose... (le sous-titre "Rgles" tait crit "Rglent").


 ::coucou:: 

Me demande si ce genre de jeu ne serait pas simplement une invention des marchands de disques durs : toujours chercher  qui profite le crime  ::P:

----------


## Kropernic

> Ca souffle aujourd'hui !


Gnagnagna :p

----------


## Auteur

Salut  ::salut:: 



ben voil c'est tout pour aujourd'hui  ::aie::

----------


## eulbobo

> ben voil c'est tout pour aujourd'hui


0h14 et c'est dj fini?
Que va tu faire des 23h46 restantes avant le dbut de ta nouvelle journe?

----------


## Zirak

> 0h14 et c'est dj fini?
> Que va tu faire des 23h46 restantes avant le dbut de ta nouvelle journe?


Rflchir  sa prochaine intervention ? Il faut bien a je dirais  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Qu'ils sont mesquins  ::pleure::  Je leur passe un petit coucou et ils se moquent de moi  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

::calin::   ::kiss::   ::chin::

----------


## Auteur

Et Rothen ? Toujours en week-end ?  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> Ca y est, je te hais parce que moi aussi j'ai envie d'une raclette...


Il est 8h du mat et jai envie d'une tartiflette avec vos conneries. 
Ha et merci j'ai perdu ca faisait des mois que je tenais sans penser au jeu bordel...

----------


## giragu03

lper, tu ne livres toujours pas les gteaux dlicieux de ta collgue ? Parce qu'avec leur ide de parler bouffe, bein j'ai faim, moi...
Et pourtant il n'est pas midi douze (les fans d'Astrix comprendront la rfrence).

----------


## Zirak

> Et pourtant il n'est pas midi douze (les fans d'Astrix comprendront la rfrence).


- Et la bte ? Elle tait comment la bte ?
- Bonne...

 ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> - Et la bte ? Elle tait comment la bte ?
> - Bonne...





> - Veuillez excuser ma curiosit, mais la Bte, elle tait comment ?
> - Bonne... Garon, un digestif !


Ou alors un petit peu avant



> Tu n'as pas vu passer le cuisinier ? Il m'a laiss tomber juste aprs les hors-duvres !


J'assume, je suis fan d'Astrix...

----------


## Nhaps

> Ou alors un petit peu avant
> 
> 
> J'assume, je suis fan d'Astrix...


Du coup, vu que cela vient des 12 travaux d'Asterix, j'essaye de me rappeler les 12 travaux...

- Javelot
  - Course
  - Lutte
  - Hotel
  - Sirenes
  - Prcipice ? avec fils invisible non ? pas trop sur celui la
  - La bte
  - La nuit avec les morts
  - L'hypnose
  - La grosse bouffe
  - L'arene devant csar

  Mais je n'arrive pas  avoir le 12 me.. 
  Voil c'est mon petit test souvenir du jour ^^

----------


## Lady

La lessive !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nhaps

> La lessive !!!!!!!!!


Ah oui mdr xD

Merci.

----------


## Kropernic

Ca ne pouvait tre trouv que par une femme ! XD

----------


## Zirak

> Ca ne pouvait tre trouv que par une femme ! XD


Ne dis pas des choses comme a malheureux, aprs elle va venir se faire plaindre en disant que les 12 travaux d'Astrix, c'est le quotidien de la femme, et qu'elles, elles n'ont pas de potion magique, tout a tout a  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

> Ca ne pouvait tre trouv que par une femme ! XD


 ::mouarf:: 
La liste dans l'ordre (merci Wikipdia pour l'ordre, il y en a deux-trois que j'ai toujours du mal  placer...) :
Mrinos (course)Kerms le Perse (javelot)Cylindric le Germain (combat)Prtresses de l'le du plaisir ("-Tu te trouves dans l'le du Plaisir, la grande prtresse te demande ce que tu dsires et tu dsires manger ? - Bah, Bien sr ! C'est un plaisir de manger !")Iris (hypnose)Mannekenpix (repas)L'antre de la BteLa maison qui rend fou (laissez-passer A38)La traverse du ravin sur fil invisible ("Oh, je n'aime pas les crocodiles, j'y ai gout, c'est... c'est filandreux")Le Vnrable du sommet (question sur la lessive)Plaine des Trpasss (la nuit avec les revenants)Jeux du cirque

----------


## Lady

Kropernic je t'ai moinss !! Nah!  *S'en va bouder*    ::ptdr:: 

Mais en fait c'est plus parce que c'est une pub que parce que c'est une lessive que a m'a marqu. Je l'ai vu  la grande poque o avec mes amis notre jeu favoris  la rcr c'tait de chanter les pubs par cur.

----------


## Kropernic

> Kropernic je t'ai moinss !! Nah!  *S'en va bouder*


*rire diabolique*

----------


## eulbobo

> Je l'ai vu  la grande poque o avec mes amis notre jeu favoris  la rcr c'tait de chanter les pubs par cur.


Ca a chang?
Tu ne change plus les pubs pendant la pause?

Mais... Ca doit tre triste !

Tu as vieilli ! ::calim2::

----------


## lper

> lper, tu ne livres toujours pas les gteaux dlicieux de ta collgue ? Parce qu'avec leur ide de parler bouffe, bein j'ai faim, moi...
> Et pourtant il n'est pas midi douze (les fans d'Astrix comprendront la rfrence).


Plus rien, mais sinon je me suis fait une bonne fondue ce week-end, je m'entraine car y en a un du fofo  qui je pourrai bientt faire dguster le bon fromage du coin !! ::D: 
 ce propos d'ailleurs je prfre largement l'utilisation du bon vieux rchaud avec l'odeur d'alcool  brler, a fait partie du charme je trouve.

----------


## Lady

> Ca a chang?
> Tu ne change plus les pubs pendant la pause?
> 
> Mais... Ca doit tre triste !
> 
> Tu as vieilli !


Maintenant je chante les chansons des dessins animes de Disney Junior en changeant des couches... Mme pas le gnrique mais les chansons qu'il y a dans les pisodes ... Au bout de la 10 me diffusion du mme a fait le mme effet que les pubs. En plus y a que des pubs pour Disney Truc ou Disney Bidule sur Dinsey Junior, du coup je suis plus  la page ...

----------


## Nhaps

> Kropernic je t'ai moinss !! Nah!  *S'en va bouder*   
> 
> Mais en fait c'est plus parce que c'est une pub que parce que c'est une lessive que a m'a marqu. Je l'ai vu  la grande poque o avec mes amis notre jeu favoris  la rcr c'tait de chanter les pubs par cur.


Lol j'ai aucun souvenirs de pub qui m'a marqu ^^

sinon je chante les opening des animes (tout le monde s'en fou je sais) vu que c'est cris en mode karaoke gnralement

EDIT : OVOMALTINE CA FAIT DEPLACER LES MONTAGNES (voila..)

----------


## Kropernic

> EDIT : OVOMALTINE CA FAIT DEPLACER LES MONTAGNES (voila..)


Ils ont fait une nouvelles ?  Moi je connaissais :




> Bonjour, j'ai 10 secondes pour vous dire qu'la barre Ovomaltine, c'est d'la dynamite !


Avec un accent Suisse bien gras.

Mais bon, c'tait quand j'tais p'tit (j'le suis toujours XD) jeune.

----------


## Alvaten

> Avec un accent Suisse bien gras.


L'accent suisse n'existe pas. Dj nous ne sommes que 25%  parler franais et en plus chaque rgion possde son propre accent trs diffrent (et souvent pas aussi prononcer que dans les pub, sauf dans les petits villages reculs :p) la grande majorit des gens ont donc un accent assez neutre ou un accent suisse-allemand  ::mrgreen:: 

Au final je pense que c'est aussi un peu la mme chose chez vous les belges.

Par contre si vous aimez l'ovomaltine, je vous conseil le produit suivant 



Je sais que l'on en trouve pas facilement hors de nos frontires mais ca vaut la peine, ca relgue le Nutella  une place de pte  tartiner de second rle !

----------


## sevyc64

ya les mmes saloperies que dans le nutella ?

Parce que bon, avec plus d'1/3 du produit en huile de palme, j'avais beau adorer le nutella au point de pas savoir marrter tant que le pot ntait pas vide, a fait des annes que je n'en ai pas mang. Tout a aprs avoir reproduit en rel la fameuse vido du pot sur un tableau de bord d'une voiture en plein soleil.

----------


## Alvaten

C'est crit sur le pot "huile vgtale (colza et palme)" je ne connais par contre pas les proportions. Comme tous ces produits bourrs de gras et de sucre tout est une histoire de dose. J'en mange de temps en temps au petit dej ou au souper avec des crpes. 

Je n'ai jamais vu l'exprience du pot dans la voiture, j'vite ce genre de "reportage" j'aime trop manger et pas que des choses saines. En plus je suppose que pas beaucoup d'aliments survivent dans une voiture au soleil mme une salade verte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

C'est pas une question de survie de l'aliment, c'est surtout que dans le pot de nutella, en plein soleil derrire le parebrise, donc forte temprature, les ingrdients se sparent petit  petit. Au bout de quelques heures tu as l'huile tout seul au fond du pot, pratiquement clair et limpide, et le reste des ingrdients au dessus. Et l tu te rends compte que le niveau de l'huile atteint aisment le 1/3 de la hauteur du pot _(et encore tu te dis que probablement tout l'huile ne s'est pas encore spar)_.

Et Ferrero (fabricant du nutella) reconnait sans problme (revendique presque) utiliser de l'huile de palme. L'huile de palme n'est pas forcment plus mauvais pour la sant que les autres. Il fait partie des moins intressant quand mme. Par contre il est extrmement mauvais pour l'environnement. Il ncessite des surfaces importantes de culture pour les palmiers, surfaces gnralement gagnes sur la foret, bien souvent primaire,  coup de dforestation sauvage et d'incendies. Les nouvelles terres ainsi rcupres sont bien souvent totalement puises en 4  5 ans de culture intensive, ncessitant toujours plus de nouvelles terres.

----------


## LawNasK

> Lol j'ai aucun souvenirs de pub qui m'a marqu ^^


Moi il y en a une : Croustibat ! Mais qui peut me battre ? (ou quelque chose comme a)(j'en ai pas mang depuis au moins 10 ans, a existe encore ?)




> sinon je chante les opening des animes


Pareil  ::): 




> OVOMALTINE


Jamais entendu parler  ::weird:: 




> C'est pas une question de survie de l'aliment, c'est surtout que dans le pot de nutella, en plein soleil derrire le parebrise, donc forte temprature, les ingrdients se sparent petit  petit. Au bout de quelques heures tu as l'huile tout seul au fond du pot, pratiquement clair et limpide, et le reste des ingrdients au dessus. Et l tu te rends compte que le niveau de l'huile atteint aisment le 1/3 de la hauteur du pot _(et encore tu te dis que probablement tout l'huile ne s'est pas encore spar)_.


Hum, a fait presque peur. Content de ne pas aimer a  ::D: 




> Et Ferrero (fabricant du nutella) reconnait sans problme (revendique presque) utiliser de l'huile de palme. L'huile de palme n'est pas forcment plus mauvais pour la sant que les autres. Il fait partie des moins intressant quand mme. Par contre il est extrmement mauvais pour l'environnement. Il ncessite des surfaces importantes de culture pour les palmiers, surfaces gnralement gagnes sur la foret, bien souvent primaire,  coup de dforestation sauvage et d'incendies. Les nouvelles terres ainsi rcupres sont bien souvent totalement puises en 4  5 ans de culture intensive, ncessitant toujours plus de nouvelles terres.


Quel est lavantage du palme alors ? Le cot ?

----------


## eulbobo

> Quel est lavantage du palme alors ? Le cot ?


Oui, a cote que dalle  produire et on en a rapidement de grosses quantits
Par contre, la plupart des plantation de palmiers  huile se font en dtriment des forts et participent  la destruction de la diversit des cosystmes...

Et effectivement, au bout de 3/4 ans d'exploitation, le sol n'est plus assez riche pour permettre aux palmiers de continuer de produire de manire efficace, alors c'est laiss en friche et on passe  la parcelle suivante.


Certaines palmeraies sont par contre moins nocives pour l'environnement parce qu'elles sont toujours sur les mmes parcelles et alimentes en engrais divers.
Mais toujours pas jachre (technique qui se perd par la pouss du besoin de produire beaucoup, et qui fait qu'on a besoin de plus d'engrais, donc de plus polluer).
Ferrero annonce que ses palmeraies sont "propres"

----------


## Nhaps

Ah si il y a plusieurs pub qui me reviennent.

MAMAN ?!?! IL ME FAUT DE L'EAU DE L'EAAAUUUUUUUUUUU xD

Orangina ? Mais pourquoi est il aussi mchant ? PARCE QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

WAZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Zirak

Pfff bande d'incultes... 

Et celle de la Renault Safrane "Palme d'Or" alors ? 

"Renault Safrane "Palme d'Or", une voiture qu'elle est bien pour la conduire !" 


Ou Tonyglandil !  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 


(Plus srieusement, mme si il y a de bonnes pubs, les meilleures restent tout de mme les parodies ^^)

----------


## eulbobo

Ragoutoutou !
Le ragout de mon toutou... J'en suis fou ! Ragoutoutou !

----------


## Nhaps

> (Plus srieusement, mme si il y a de bonnes pubs, les meilleures restent tout de mme les parodies ^^)


Papa comment on fait les bbs ? Papa comment on fait les bbs ? ... Papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ? xD

----------


## Kropernic

> Papa comment on fait les bbs ? Papa comment on fait les bbs ? ... Papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ? xD


Ah moins que ce soit aussi une parodie que je ne connais, c'est pile l'inverse pour cette pub-l XD.

J'aimais bien les pubs des nuls et des inconnus.  Pfiou, a remonte !

----------


## LawNasK

J'aime bien les pubs japonaises, elle sont marantes/bizarres/wtf/les trois en mme temps  ::): 

Ou alors les pubs de Old Spice avec Terry Crews.

----------


## Zirak

> Ah moins que ce soit aussi une parodie que je ne connais, c'est pile l'inverse pour cette pub-l XD.


C'est la parodie des Nuls justement ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> J'aime bien les pubs japonaises, elle sont marantes/bizarres/wtf/les trois en mme temps 
> 
> Ou alors les pubs de Old Spice avec Terry Crews.

----------


## Auteur

> Papa comment on fait les bbs ? Papa comment on fait les bbs ? ... Papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ? xD


Non c'est : "Papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de *l* ?"  oui par chez moi on distingue les "" des "". Et la petite dit bien "l" et pas lait (l).  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps



----------


## Lady

> Moi il y en a une : Croustibat ! Mais qui peut me battre ? (ou quelque chose comme a)(j'en ai pas mang depuis au moins 10 ans, a existe encore ?)


Mon fils s'appel Baptiste du coup honte  moi de temps en temps je l'appel Croustibats (et je chante le reste de la pub)  ::oops:: 

Sinon : Reviens Lon ! J'ai les mmes  la maison !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sevyc64

Mes prfres sont quand mme celles de Maurice qui dpasse les bornes des limites  ::mouarf:: 

ah, et celle de 

. 


> Je fais caca aussi ou tout le monde  compris ?

----------


## Auteur

Les pubs d'Alain Chabat sur Orangina font partie de mes prfres.  ::D: 


```

```

----------


## foetus

Moi ce sont les pubs de Mars de 2000-2002 avec le slogan "Mars Que du bonheur"  ::wow::  |introuvable, et assez nul mais le slogan ravage tout]

Meetic  ::fou::  ce kiss Flashforward





Sinon en parlant de Mars et Orangina

----------


## giragu03

> Sinon : Reviens Lon ! J'ai les mmes  la maison !!!!!!!!!!!


J'aime bien aussi  ::): 
Sinon, la cultissime :





Ou un petit peu plus rcent

----------


## lper

Pour rester dans les pubs "cultes"

----------


## giragu03

> Pour rester dans les pubs "cultes"
> ...


Ouaip pas mal aussi  ::): 

Une autre qu'on peut, je pense, qualifier de culte aussi (a remplume bien) :





Et le jeu suivant (on remarque que dans la premire pub, il s'appelle Patrice, alors que dans la suivante, c'est Dd) :






Sinon bon week-end  toutes et tous.

(pour Auteur, -913...)

----------


## giragu03

Bonsoir  toutes et tous,
Vu que Rothen ne nous met plus d'info insolite, j'ai vue celle-ci :
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/...e_1126057.html

J'aime beaucoup la fin de l'article : "Certains habitants sont heureux de constater que la circulation de la rue est beaucoup plus calme"... Tu m'tonnes...

Bon, j'ai cherch un petit peu sur un plan de Rennes  quoi ressemblait cette rue, et il y a un chemin qui arrive en son milieu, permettant d'y accder, mais je trouve que a reste marrant de ne pouvoir entrer dans une rue par aucune de ses extrmits...
https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Rue...1a48d458?hl=fr

(-912... enfin, s'il n'y a plus que moi, je n'irai pas jusqu'aux 10000)

----------


## Lung

> (-912... enfin, s'il n'y a plus que moi, je n'irai pas jusqu'aux 10000)


-911  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

-910 ::whistle::

----------


## Alvaten

Un petit sketch qui m'a bien fait marr 




C'est des humoristes qui parlent de l'actualit et de la politique, surtout suisse. Cette fois c'est international a devrai aussi vous parler  ::):

----------


## lper

Coucou,

dis Guillaume, a ne t'a pas rappel ce bon vieux sketch :




J'adore : "Seul avantage : la circulation a fortement diminu".


@Alvaten : c'est Vincent Veillon, ex de couleur3 non ? J'adorais le 120 secondes ! ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

> @Alvaten : c'est Vincent Veillon, ex de couleur3 non ? J'adorais le 120 secondes


Oui, je pense qu'il est toujours aussi sur couleur3, la RTS regroupe la tl et la radio. 26 minutes c'est un peu le successeur tlvisuel de 120 secondes. 
Vincent Kucholl est dailleurs toujours de la partie si tu aimait leur boulot va faire un tour sur leurs nouveaux skteches !

----------


## lper

> Oui, je pense qu'il est toujours aussi sur couleur3, la RTS regroupe la tl et la radio. 26 minutes c'est un peu le successeur tlvisuel de 120 secondes. 
> Vincent Kucholl est dailleurs toujours de la partie si tu aimais leur boulot va faire un tour sur leurs nouveaux skteches !


Ok cool, merci,  je sens que je vais me poiler...

----------


## giragu03

> Un petit sketch qui m'a bien fait marr 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est des humoristes qui parlent de l'actualit et de la politique, surtout suisse. Cette fois c'est international a devrai aussi vous parler


C'est excellent, a ! Je me suis bien marr.
a m'intresse ces thylotests  ::aie:: 
(pour de vrai, autant j'aime bien boire, autant quand je conduis je ne dpasse pas la limite : j'aurais trop peur de blesser/tuer quelqu'un qui n'a rien demand...)



> Coucou,
> 
> dis Guillaume, a ne t'a pas rappel ce bon vieux sketch :


Oui, a ressemble bien  a  ::D: 



> J'adore : "Seul avantage : la circulation a fortement diminu".


C'est ce qui m'a fait rire dans l'article : on met un sens interdit  chaque bout d'une rue et on constate que la circulation diminue. Perso, je mise sur une pure concidence...  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

> C'est ce qui m'a fait rire dans l'article : on met un sens interdit  chaque bout d'une rue et on constate que la circulation diminue. Perso, je mise sur une pure concidence...


C'est logique  ::whistle::  : ce ne sont pas les panneaux qui influencent, c'est la peur de l'amende  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est comme lorsque tu es en vlo et que tu roules sur un clou et tu crves. Ce n'est pas la faute du clou, mais de ton pneu pas assez rsistant.

Dans un sketch Jean-Marie Bigard ( ::aie:: ) avait dit "Tout est question de point de vue. Tu prends une file de mecs nus. Si tu regardes par devant, ils sont  la queuleuleu. Si tu regardes par l'arrire, ils sont en rang d'oignons. Et avec une plume dans le derrire c'est une file indienne"

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  ::zoubi::  

Je suis passe par nostalgie sur ce post et j'ai t vraiment trs surprise de voir que vous l'avez continu ..et qu'il est toujours dans le mme esprit ..c'est vraiment trop super , merci  vous  :;): 

du coup je vais vous mettre 2 trucs que j'ai trouv insolite 





comme quoi l'art est de plus en plus ..abstrait  ::lol:: 

et le bricolage ..pas tout  fait au point  ::ptdr:: 

vous en pensez quoi vous ?

----------


## Auteur

Rothen est revenue de son week-end  ::lahola::  
Comment vas-tu ?


Pour le muse je ne suis pas surpris. En plus ce n'est pas la premire fois que de l'art abstrait fini  la poubelle  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

Coucou  ::zoubi:: 
Comment vas-tu Rothen ?

Pour le muse d'art, comme le dit Auteur, ce n'est pas la premire fois
Pour tre all il y a une quinzaine d'annes  une expo d'art contemporain (c'tait gratuit, sur la route entre le collge et l'arrt de car et notre prof de dessin nous avait fortement invits  y aller), c'tait, comment dire, dcontenanant : tout ce dont je me souviens c'est une uvre qui tait compose uniquement de boules de colle liquide qui pendaient depuis le plafond. Franchement, du mal  comprendre la dmarche artistique dans ce genre d'uvre (je ne nie pas l'existence de la dmarche artistique, mais je ne la comprends pas).

Pour ce qui est du bricolage, je n'habite pourtant pas Stockholm (peut-tre que si une Sudoise me prie d'y aller, a peut se ngocier  ::aie:: ). En mme temps, il faut les comprendre ces Sudois, tout ce qu'ils connaissent du bricolage, c'est le montage de meubles en kit avec une notice que seuls eux peuvent comprendre  ::aie:: 

Voil sinon


Bonne journe.

----------


## Lung

> Rothen est revenue de son week-end


Un week-end de 3 mois et 7 jours !?
 :8O:   ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Un week-end de 3 mois et 7 jours !?


Bein, pour Rothen,  moins de 6 mois, on ne peut parler que d'un week-end  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

MDR  me fait du bien de vous retrouver ..gal  vous mme , au moins je ne suis pas dpayse .. ::zoubi:: 

 sinon ben moi c'est toujours pareil , toujours entrain de vider la maison , mais l  devient bon  :;): 

et toujours entrain de chercher l'homme de ma vie ..mais l c'est beaucoup plus dur  ::calim2:: 

vous avez pas des ides pour trouver ce genre de chose ? j'ai rien vu sur le bon coin  ::mouarf:: 

et vous , comment  va ? quoi de neuf ?  ::roll:: 

ps ..je viens de voir ton lien avec l'oeuvre d'art  10 000 euros ..il a eu de la chance l'artiste sur ce coup l , jamais il l'aurait vendu ..ou alors les gens sont vraiment malades  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

Tu peux aller voir sur www.adopteunmec.com ^^

----------


## giragu03

> MDR  me fait du bien de vous retrouver ..gal  vous mme , au moins je ne suis pas dpayse ..


a me manque un peu quand le sujet est au calme plat.



> et toujours entrain de chercher l'homme de ma vie ..mais l c'est beaucoup plus dur 
> 
> vous avez pas des ides pour trouver ce genre de chose ? j'ai rien vu sur le bon coin


coute, l-dessus, je ne peux absolument pas t'aider. Je n'y arrive dj pas pour moi, alors donner des conseils



> et vous , comment  va ? quoi de neuf ?


a va. La trentaine est passe par l, je suis donc officiellement classable dans la catgorie "vieux garon".

 part a, j'ai plant des rosiers (un Belle Romantica et un Marcel Pagnol) et fait des boutures (je ne connais pas la varit parce que c'est de la rcupration) pour l'anne prochaine, j'attends encore deux autres rosiers (Pullman Orient Express et Julio Iglesias). Et puis, sinon c'est la routine.

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou Rothen, ca fait plaisir de te revoir !! TU NOUS AS TROP MANQU !!!
Ton chteau tait rempli  raz bord, tu le vides depuis 3 ans :p




> Tu peux aller voir sur www.adopteunmec.com ^^


Heu c'est la que j'ai trouv ma copine donc ca fonctionne ^^

----------


## Kropernic

> Heu c'est la que j'ai trouv ma copine donc ca fonctionne ^^


Nous sommes 2 ^^

----------


## giragu03

> Coucou Rothen, ca fait plaisir de te revoir !! TU NOUS AS TROP MANQU !!!
> Ton chteau tait rempli  raz bord, tu le vides depuis 3 ans :p


En fait, ce n'est pas un chteau, c'est un entrept (et  ct, ceux d'Amazon sont petits  ::aie:: ).

----------


## lper

Hey coucou Rothen, ::zoubi:: 

a fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles.

Vu le succs de l'anne pass, je remets a cette anne pour refaire les marchs de Nol de Colmar et Strasbourg,  moi le Gewrtz !

----------


## Auteur

> Un week-end de 3 mois et 7 jours !?


Rothen vit au ple nord donc avec des nuits et des jours de 6 mois... L il fait encore nuit, elle n'a pas fini son petit djeuner  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Rothen vit au ple nord donc avec des nuits et des jours de 6 mois... L il fait encore nuit, elle n'a pas fini son petit djeuner


Bein en mme temps, si elle fait un petit dj' tous les six mois, elle peut avoir faim quand arrive le moment de prendre son petit djeuner semestriel  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Envoy par rothen
> 
> et toujours entrain de chercher l'homme de ma vie ..mais l c'est beaucoup plus dur
> 
> vous avez pas des ides pour trouver ce genre de chose ? j'ai rien vu sur le bon coin
> 
> 
> coute, l-dessus, je ne peux absolument pas t'aider. Je n'y arrive dj pas pour moi, alors donner des conseils


Toi aussi tu cherches l'*homme* de ta vie ?

 ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Toi aussi tu cherches l'*homme* de ta vie ?


Enfin quelqu'un fait la remarque !  ::lol:: 
J'attendais Auteur ou Lper sur ce coup car ils aiment bien m'embter (la rciproque est vraie galement).
C'est la femme de ma vie que je cherche, mais j'avais volontairement laiss l'ambigut (je ne dirai pas que j'avais tendu la perche parce que a pourrait tre douteux  ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## Zirak

Bah j'avais bien remarqu aussi, mais comme je ne te connais pas spcialement, je me suis dit, je ne vais pas plaisanter la dessus, car tu aurais pu tre homosexuel et effectivement  la recherche de l'homme de ta vie, et je n'tais pas sr de la raction derrire...  ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est la femme de ma vie que je cherche, mais j'avais volontairement laiss l'ambigut (je ne dirai pas que j'avais tendu la perche parce que a pourrait tre douteux ).


Ben disons qu'on te souhaite qu'elle se tende, la perche, lorsque tu l'auras trouv 

 ::dehors::  et dj loin  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> car tu aurais pu tre homosexuel et effectivement  la recherche de l'homme de ta vie, et je n'tais pas sr de la raction derrire...


La raction, derrire, pour un homosexuel ?

Non rien, oubliez moi  ::whistle::

----------


## giragu03

> Bah j'avais bien remarqu aussi, mais comme je ne te connais pas spcialement, je me suis dit, je ne vais pas plaisanter la dessus, car tu aurais pu tre homosexuel et effectivement  la recherche de l'homme de ta vie, et je n'tais pas sr de la raction derrire...


Il me semble que j'ai mentionn plusieurs fois au fil de toute cette conversation que je cherchais une femme, mais bon on a dit tellement de choses dans ce fil que je comprends que tout le monde ne se souvienne pas de tout (moi le premier). Et du coup, ton attitude est celle que j'aurais adopte galement (inutile de se fcher pour des btises).



> Ben disons qu'on te souhaite qu'elle se tende, la perche, lorsque tu l'auras trouv** 
> 
>  et dj loin


Puisque je te dis que c'est une femme que je cherche  ::D:  !

----------


## giragu03

> La raction, derrire, pour un homosexuel ?
> 
> Non rien, oubliez moi


Tu n'tais pas cens tre loin ???

----------


## Zirak

> mais bon on a dit tellement de choses dans ce fil que je comprends que tout le monde ne se souvienne pas de tout


Et puis j'avoue qu'ayant pris le fil en cours, je n'ai pas forcment tout lu depuis le dbut, et puis la vie prive des membres, ce n'est pas spcialement ce que je retiens le plus. ^^

----------


## Kropernic

> Et puis j'avoue qu'ayant pris le fil en cours,* je n'ai pas forcment tout lu depuis le dbut*, et puis la vie prive des membres, ce n'est pas spcialement ce que je retiens le plus. ^^


C'est totalement scandaleux !  C'est une question de respect que de lire la conversation depuis le dbut.  Aprs tu vas aller poser des questions auxquelles on n'a dj rpondu  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs tu vas aller poser des questions auxquelles on n'a dj rpondu


Comme si vos vies m'intressaient... Mwahahahaha  ::twisted:: 


Plus srieusement, il y a des fils o j'ai tout lu depuis le dbut, mais celui l, je ne sais plus, je pense que j'ai du commencer, mais quand j'ai commenc  voir que cela partait un peu dans tous les sens, j'ai du arrter en cours.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> C'est la femme de ma vie que je cherche, mais j'avais volontairement laiss l'ambigut (je ne dirai pas que j'avais tendu la perche parce que a pourrait tre douteux ).


Homme ou femme, de toute faon l'homme est une femme comme les autres... :;): 
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...cfilm=357.html
Et vice et versa.
Bon je retourne  mes occupations, le premier qui me sort le tricot, gare !!

----------


## Lady

Donc adopte un mec a fonctionne !! En mme temps moi j'ai trouv le mien sur Word of Warcraft ... Je suppose que la proportion de personne dans l'informatique ayant trouv l'me sur par le biais d'un ordi doit tre assez importante.

Sinon ici en ce moment quand je suis pas au boulot c'est : je dispute ma fille car elle fait une btise, puis je dispute mon fils car il a profit que jtais avec ma fille pour faire une btise(en gnral en rapport avec la gamelle d'eau du chien), puis je recommence ... quand j'en ai marre j'allume la tl (Ok jexagre un petit peu.)
Sinon quand c'est calme c'est atelier porcelaine froide et paillettes  : je suis en train de faire des dcorations de nol pour mon sapin.

----------


## Loceka

Faites des gosses qu'y disaient... Refaites des gosses qu'y disaient...  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Donc adopte un mec a fonctionne !! En mme temps moi j'ai trouv le mien sur Word of Warcraft ... J


Oh c'est trop mimi, a a commenc donc par une relation virtuelle, c'tait quoi une rencontre entre un chassou et un druide transform en ours, ou alors l'amour impossible entre une h2 et un ally ? ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Homme ou femme, de toute faon l'homme est une femme comme les autres...
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...cfilm=357.html
> Et vice et versa.
> Bon je retourne  mes occupations, le premier qui me sort le tricot, gare !!


Tu t'es mis au point de croix ? Tu as repris le canevas ? Tu approfondis le crochet ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Oh c'est trop mimi, a a commenc donc par une relation virtuelle, c'tait quoi une rencontre entre un chassou et un druide transform en ours, ou alors l'amour impossible entre une h2 et un ally ?


C'tait plus dans le thme dominant/domin : une nouvelle recrue dans la guilde o j'tais GM.  ::lol::  *fait claquer son fouet*

----------


## Zirak

> C'tait plus dans le thme dominant/domin : une nouvelle recrue dans la guilde o j'tais GM.  *fait claquer son fouet*


Oblig de coucher avec la patronne pour que le recrutement soit valid...

Quand on vous dit qu'il ne faut pas donner le pouvoir aux femmes, que ce n'est pas forcment mieux que quand c'est des hommes...  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Tu t'es mis au point de croix ? Tu as repris le canevas ? Tu approfondis le crochet ?


Eh bien, Monsieur est un grand amateur  ce que je vois, je te sens bien capable d'laborer une cration pour notre chre Rothen afin qu'elle puisse aborder l'hiver en toute quitude au ct de son futur amant ! ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Oblig de coucher avec la patronne pour que le recrutement soit valid...
> 
> Quand on vous dit qu'il ne faut pas donner le pouvoir aux femmes, que ce n'est pas forcment mieux que quand c'est des hommes...


Ben en effet, le droit de cuissage a s'appelle !  ::mouarf::  
Encore un, comme dans harclement o ce pauvre Michael Douglas est oblig de se taper Demi Moore.... ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Comme si vos vies m'intressaient... Mwahahahaha 
> 
> 
> Plus srieusement, il y a des fils o j'ai tout lu depuis le dbut, mais celui l, je ne sais plus, je pense que j'ai du commencer, mais quand j'ai commenc  voir que cela partait un peu dans tous les sens, j'ai du arrter en cours.


En gros quand je suis arriv dans le thread tu as stop, merci..




> Oh c'est trop mimi, a a commenc donc par une relation virtuelle, c'tait quoi une rencontre entre un chassou et un druide transform en ours, ou alors l'amour impossible entre une h2 et un ally ?


Owi vive les chasseurs, quand je pense que ma hunt sp survie va devenir une sp corps a corps :'(

----------


## Zirak

> Owi vive les chasseurs, quand je pense que ma hunt sp survie va devenir une sp corps a corps :'(


Oui d'ailleurs (sans trop polluer ce fil), j'ai vu que pour Legion ils allaient encore remanier toutes les sps (d'o ton commentaire ci-dessus je suppose) ?

Perso, je n'ai pas rejou depuis MoP, et dj la simplification prcdente ne m'a pas spcialement motiv  rejouer, mais l, si ils changent encore tout, et que je dois rapprendre  rejouer mes 10 classes + la nouvelle, ma motivation va passer dans le ngatif...

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui d'ailleurs (sans trop polluer ce fil), j'ai vu que pour Legion ils allaient encore remanier toutes les sps (d'o ton commentaire ci-dessus je suppose) ?
> 
> Perso, je n'ai pas rejou depuis MoP, et dj la simplification prcdente ne m'a pas spcialement motiv  rejouer, mais l, si ils changent encore tout, et que je dois rapprendre  rejouer mes 10 classes + la nouvelle, ma motivation va passer dans le ngatif...


Des modifications plus ou moins lourde suivant les classes/sp.

Chaque combo classe/sp aura une arme lgendaire  faire voluer pendant toute l'extension.
Mais aprs il y a des sps qui ne changeront que trs peu.

Moi je suis chasseur survie de longue date donc a impacte normment ma petite chasseuse  ::(:

----------


## giragu03

> Eh bien, Monsieur est un grand amateur  ce que je vois, je te sens bien capable d'laborer une cration pour notre chre Rothen afin qu'elle puisse aborder l'hiver en toute quitude au ct de son futur amant !


Pour tre franc, tant mme je savais tricoter en maille endroit uniquement. Depuis j'ai oubli.
Par contre pour le reste, je n'ai jamais fait et maintenant, mme la couture je n'y arrive plus car je tremble ds que je dois faire des choses prcises (donc quand il te faut plus d'1/2h pour enfiler le fil dans le chas de ton aiguille et que tu n'as qu'un bouton un recoudre, tu finis par considrer que tu n'y arrives plus et tu demandes  quelqu'un de te le faire).
Zirak, retiens bien, parce que dans 3000 ou 5000 posts, il n'est pas impossible qu'il y ait une interrogation et que je te demande pourquoi je n'arrive plus  coudre  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Zirak, retiens bien, parce que dans 3000 ou 5000 posts, il n'est pas impossible qu'il y ait une interrogation et que je te demande pourquoi je n'arrive plus  coudre


Je me fais un post-it de ce pas !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

Je viens de dcouvrir :

----------


## lper

Suite  la rvlation de Nhaps sur sa taille, on toffe les renseignements sur les mensurations de chacun, n'est-ce pas sevyc64 ?  ::aie:: 

Aprs l'annulation de la fte des lumires de Lyon, je me demande si les divers marchs de Nol auront lieu. ::calim2::

----------


## LawNasK

> Aprs l'annulation de la fte des lumires de Lyon, je me demande si les divers marchs de Nol auront lieu.


Je pense que oui si il n'y a pas d'autre action "explosive" d'ici l.
Il y a quelque chose que j'ai du mal  comprendre : les dcoration de nol. Elle sont dj accroches/allumes selon les cas, alors que nol est dans plus d'un mois  ::calim2::

----------


## Lung

> Il y a quelque chose que j'ai du mal  comprendre : les dcoration de nol. Elle sont dj accroches/allumes selon les cas, alors que nol est dans plus d'un mois


Bientt, il va y avoir les galettes des rois, et les oeufs de pques ne seront pas loin derrire (et je ne sais pas si l'anne 2015 sera termine).

----------


## Lady

> Je pense que oui si il n'y a pas d'autre action "explosive" d'ici l.
> Il y a quelque chose que j'ai du mal  comprendre : les dcoration de nol. Elle sont dj accroches/allumes selon les cas, alors que nol est dans plus d'un mois


a fait une petite dizaine d'annes que Nol empite de plus en plus sur novembre. 
Autant mettre les dco en rayon en novembre pour les gens qui dcor leur intrieur ds le premier dcembre a peut se comprendre mais du coup a pousse  la surenchre chaque magasin essayant d'tre le premier  mettre en rayon pour rcuprer un petit peu plus de fric.
Pour les illuminations je pense que c'est en corrlation avec le passage de l'ampoule  la diode. a coute quasiment plus rien d'allumer les dcorations du coup c'est un peu parei,l je suppose que les villes sans se le dire se font un peu la guerre de c'est moi la premire. (En fait c'est un peu con mais les dcorations compte dans la r-lection ou non d'un maire)

Bon toujours est il que du coup chez moi aussi a sent Nol : 

Bon ma technique est pas encore gnial surtout au niveau du visage mais au moins j'aurai une dco unique ... Si mes dcorations survivent  mes chats et mes enfants.

----------


## Nhaps

> a fait une petite dizaine d'annes que Nol empite de plus en plus sur novembre. 
> Autant mettre les dco en rayon en novembre pour les gens qui dcor leur intrieur ds le premier dcembre a peut se comprendre mais du coup a pousse  la surenchre chaque magasin essayant d'tre le premier  mettre en rayon pour rcuprer un petit peu plus de fric.
> Pour les illuminations je pense que c'est en corrlation avec le passage de l'ampoule  la diode. a coute quasiment plus rien d'allumer les dcorations du coup c'est un peu parei,l je suppose que les villes sans se le dire se font un peu la guerre de c'est moi la premire. (En fait c'est un peu con mais les dcorations compte dans la r-lection ou non d'un maire)
> 
> Bon toujours est il que du coup chez moi aussi a sent Nol : 
> 
> Bon ma technique est pas encore gnial surtout au niveau du visage mais au moins j'aurai une dco unique ... Si mes dcorations survivent  mes chats et mes enfants.


Lady Cristal =)
Sympa la mre Nol, elle a un 06 ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Bientt, il va y avoir les galettes des rois, et les oeufs de pques ne seront pas loin derrire (et je ne sais pas si l'anne 2015 sera termine).


La galette des rois, a fait dj quelques jours qu'il y en a dans les boulangeries. Il n'appelle pas a comme a, mais c'est bien des galettes des rois.

----------


## lper

> Bon ma technique est pas encore gnial surtout au niveau du visage mais au moins j'aurai une dco unique ... Si mes dcorations survivent  mes chats et mes enfants.


omg Lady, c'est pas la premire fois que tu me fais penser au couple Fabien&Emma...
http://www.m6.fr/serie-scenes_de_men...sode_2796.html
La scne de la poterie dmarre  1mn20...

----------


## LawNasK

Merci pour ces explications Lady  ::): 

Par contre je ne peut pas voir l'image. Tu l'as mise sur un hbergeur d'image externe ?

----------


## Lady

> Merci pour ces explications Lady 
> 
> Par contre je ne peut pas voir l'image. Tu l'as mise sur un hbergeur d'image externe ?


Ca pointe direct sur mon deviantart donc je suppose que a doit pas trop passer les filtres un peu tatillons.

lper>> je sais des fois aussi a me le fait

Nhaps >> C'est mon pseudo complet je sais pas trop pourquoi ici je l'ai pas entr entier  l'poque (peut tre juste parce qu'on avait pas droit aux espaces et que je pensais pas tre encore l 12 ans aprs  ::P:  je venait juste poser une question Turbo Pascal)

----------


## lper

En tout cas j'aime bien, si a pouvait tre un poil plus sexy mais l j'exagre... :;):

----------


## Lady

> En tout cas j'aime bien, si a pouvait tre un poil plus sexy mais l j'exagre...


Bah a va venir mais celui l je l'ai fait pour ma fille... Faut que j'amliore ma technique de modelage pour qu'il y ai plus de "formes"

----------


## giragu03

> Bah a va venir mais celui l je l'ai fait pour ma fille... Faut que j'amliore ma technique de modelage pour qu'il y ai plus de "formes"


Ne leur fais pas de vtements, lper se chargera bien de leur tricoter un petit quelque chose ! (dsol Laurent, mais a faisait si longtemps qu'on n'avait pas parl tricot, qu'il fallait que j'en remette une petite couche  ::aie:: ) Et puis comme a, ce sera plus sexy  :;): 
Allez, sur ce, j'ai pas mal de trucs  boucler avant le week-end donc je vous souhaite un bon aprs-midi et un bon week-end.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## lper

haha, encore plus coquin que moi ce Guillaume ! ::mouarf:: 

Profitez bien aussi du week-end et sortezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, ce soir c'est apro hutres !

----------


## LawNasK

> Profitez bien aussi du week-end et sortezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, ce soir c'est apro huitres !


Vu le temps qu'il y a par chez moi (Dijon), ce soir ce sera pastabox et Kuroko no Basket sous la couverture  ::D: 

D'ailleurs, des mangas  me conseiller vous qui tes performants l dedans ?

----------


## Nhaps

Ce soir, un petit plat fort bien sympathique, saumon fum avocat fromage blanc, et ensuite du WoW et surement un film

----------


## giragu03

> haha, encore plus coquin que moi ce Guillaume !


Pas du tout, mais comme on a des talents (notamment en tricot  :;):  ) sur ce fil de discussion, autant les faire travailler !




> Profitez bien aussi du week-end et sortezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, ce soir c'est apro hutres !


Perso, vendredi, a a t gros dodo (je me suis couch vers 19h30 et samedi matin c'est le rveil qui m'a rveill  7h). a fait du bien  ::): 
Par contre, samedi, je suis all voir Ello Papillon en concert  la mdiathque de Mcon, et c'tait bien chouette  ::):  (j'adore ses chansons)




Bonne journe  toutes et tous.

----------


## shadowmoon

> D'ailleurs, des mangas  me conseiller vous qui tes performants l dedans ?


a dpend, quel(s) style(s) tu aimes : mecha, sport, fantasy, arts martiaux ... ?

Et peu importe tes gouts, tu devrai trouver de quoi te faire plaisir sur anilinkz.com, c'est du streaming en VOST Anglais

----------


## foetus

> a dpend, quel(s) style(s) tu aimes : mecha, sport, fantasy, arts martiaux ... ?


hentai, bukkake, bizarre-pieuvre ... ?  ::wow::

----------


## Zirak

> hentai, bukkake, bizarre-pieuvre ... ?


Genre Urotsukidoji, le vieux machin qui  20 ans  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Manga ou Anime ?

En anime, je te conseille Log Horizon et No Game No Life
En plus coquin il y a, l'Anime o le gars est le pion (celui des checs) de sa reine, c'est des dmons et c'est simplement excellent ^^ mais je sais pu le titre Demons X quelquechose peut tre.

Aprs en un peu plus classique, Hunter X Hunter, Fairy Tail, One Piece, Shingeki no Kyojin, Sword Art Online

J'ai dl plusieurs autres animes, mais que je n'ai pas encore regard ^^


edit : HighSchool DxD

----------


## shadowmoon

> Aprs en un peu plus classique, Hunter X Hunter, Fairy Tail, One Piece, Shingeki no Kyojin, Sword Art Online


Outch, j'ai pris un coup de vieux, pour moi les classiques c'est : cowboy beebop, noir, rah xephon, silent moebius, flame of recca, pat labor, macross...

----------


## Hizin

> D'ailleurs, des mangas  me conseiller vous qui tes performants l dedans ?


Hellsing, Berserk, XXX Holic, Tsubasa Chronicle, GTO, "Steins;Gate", .Hack, X de Clamp, Akira, Monster, Parasite, Full Metal Alchemist, Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Excel Saga, Baccano, Black Butler, Angel Sanctuary, L'attaque des Titans...

Ce sont ceux qui me viennent spontanment en tte.

EDIT : Chroniques des Guerre de Lodoss, Escaflowne

----------


## Kropernic

Mon prfr reste quand mme ruroni kenshin (enfin jusqu' un certain car aprs a part en sucette)

----------


## Lady

Aprs avoir vu les animes si tu aime l'esprit dcal Nippon faut essayer de voir si tes animes prfrs n'ont pas une version Live... A regarder au 2 ou 3eme degr a dride bien en gnral.

Sinon dans les classiques donns il manque Evangelion et Blue seed.

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs avoir vu les animes si tu aime l'esprit dcal Nippon faut essayer de voir si tes animes prfrs n'ont pas une version Live... *A regarder au 2 ou 3eme degr a dride bien en gnral.*


Ca dpend, comme dirait Didier Super : "y'en a des biens..."

Perso, les 3 films sur Death Note avec les dieux de la mort en image de synthse, dans mon souvenir ils taient plutt pas mal, mme au 1er degr.  ::mrgreen::  


Sinon +1 pour Evangelion dans les classiques.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sinon dans les classiques donns il manque Evangelion et Blue seed.


et aussi Fushigi no umi (Nadia et le secret de l'eau bleue)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Outch, j'ai pris un coup de vieux, pour moi les classiques c'est : cowboy beebop, noir, rah xephon, silent moebius, flame of recca, pat labor, macross...


Rahxephon et escaflowne... j'adore les deux...

Recement, je n'ai retenu que mirai nikki qui tait une vraie ppite (qui changeait des habituelles histoires)

Autrement, gundam seed est pas mal et la suite "destiny" est optionnelle(si on la regarde, faut pas voir l'pisode de fin et prendre l'OAV a la place). Passe les 4 premiers pisodes et aprs ca se lance vraiment et c'est pas mal du tout.

----------


## Lung

::zzz::

----------


## Auteur

> 


 ::zzz::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Envoy par Lung


 ::zzz::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Envoy par Auteur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Lung


 ::zzz::

----------


## Nhaps

::aie:: 

COMBO BREAKER !!!

----------


## Glutinus

> COMBO BREAKER !!!


C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER !!!

Zut, paradoxe !!  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> COMBO BREAKER !!!


KILL !!!  ::pan:: 


Restart :


 ::zzz::

----------


## lper

> 


 ::zzz::

----------


## Lung

::koi:: 

 ::cfou::

----------


## Lady

Le besoin de vacances se fait pressant pour tout le monde  ce que je vois.

----------


## Lung

> Le besoin de vacances se fait pressant pour tout le monde  ce que je vois.


Je suis pas prt d'en avoir ...
 ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

> Je suis pas prt d'en avoir ...


roh ...  ::calin::

----------


## lper

@Lung : un clin de Lady vaut mille fois plus que des vacances, veinard !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lung

::mrgreen::

----------


## LawNasK

> 


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

> Envoy par Lung


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> 


Vous esprez arriver  avoir le 10000  coup de smileys ? a va tre intressant la conversation sur les 800 et quelques prochains posts.  ::roll::  (a permettra d'attaquer une nouvelle srie).

----------


## foetus

> Vous esprez arriver  avoir le 10000  coup de smileys ? a va tre intressant la conversation sur les 800 et quelques prochains posts.  (a permettra d'attaquer une nouvelle srie).


Vous esprez arriver  avoir le 10000  coup de smileys ? a va tre intressant la conversation sur les 800 et quelques prochains posts.  ::roll::  (a permettra d'attaquer une nouvelle srie)

----------


## Glutinus

> Envoy par giragu03
> 
> Vous esprez arriver  avoir le 10000  coup de smileys ? a va tre intressant la conversation sur les 800 et quelques prochains posts.  (a permettra d'attaquer une nouvelle srie)
> 
> 
> Vous esprez arriver  avoir le 10000  coup de smileys ? a va tre intressant la conversation sur les 800 et quelques prochains posts.  (a permettra d'attaquer une nouvelle srie)


Vous esprez arriver  avoir le 10000  coup de smileys ? a va tre intressant la conversation sur les 800 et quelques prochains posts.  ::roll::  (a permettra d'attaquer une nouvelle srie

----------


## LawNasK

> Envoy par giragu03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par foetus
> ...


Vous esprez arriver  avoir le 10000  coup de smileys ? a va tre intressant la conversation sur les 800 et quelques prochains posts.  ::roll::  (a permettra d'attaquer une nouvelle srie).

----------


## Glutinus

LawNask, tu t'es tromp dans l'encapsulation  ::mouarf:: 
Remarque, moi j'ai oubli de la fermer (la parenthse)

----------


## Nhaps

> LawNask, tu t'es tromp dans l'encapsulation 
> Remarque, moi j'ai oubli de la fermer (la parenthse)


LawNask, tu t'es tromp dans l'encapsulation  ::mouarf:: 
Remarque, moi j'ai oubli de la fermer (la parenthse)

----------


## lper

> LawNask, tu t'es tromp dans l'encapsulation 
> Remarque, moi j'ai oubli de la fermer (la parenthse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Nhaps
> 
> ...


LawNask, tu t'es tromp dans l'encapsulation  ::mouarf:: 
Remarque, moi j'ai oubli de la fermer (la parenthse)
Tout a c'est la faute au pingouin bouriff, et hop en message subliminal

----------


## LawNasK

> LawNask, tu t'es tromp dans l'encapsulation 
> Remarque, moi j'ai oubli de la fermer (la parenthse)





> LawNask, tu t'es tromp dans l'encapsulation 
> Remarque, moi j'ai oubli de la fermer (la parenthse)





> LawNask, tu t'es tromp dans l'encapsulation 
> Remarque, moi j'ai oubli de la fermer (la parenthse)
> Tout a c'est la faute au pingouin bouriff, et hop en message subliminal


On peut faire une chaine sans faute dans mon pseudo  ::D:  ?

----------


## giragu03

Je savais qu'il y en avait quelques uns un petit peu taps sur ce thread Mais je ne pensais pas  ce point quand mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

C'est bientt Nol. Vous avez offert quoi  vos proches ?
Des perles  repasser pour ma nice et des duplo pour mon neveu.
Mais aucune ide pour mes parents (60 ans) et ma soeur (35 ans). Des ides ?
Je suis fauch cette fin d'anne en plus  ::(:  
la prochaine fois je bosserai une SSII qui paie sur 13 mois... nan j'dconne  ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> Je savais qu'il y en avait quelques uns un petit peu taps sur ce thread Mais je ne pensais pas  ce point quand mme


 ::mouarf::  emm dnauq tniop ec  sap siasnep en ej siaM ...daerht ec rus spat uep titep nu snu seuqleuq tiava ne y li'uq siavas eJ

----------


## AoCannaille

> Mais aucune ide pour mes parents (60 ans) et ma soeur (35 ans). Des ides ?


Une ide pas chre qui vaut de l'or et qui fait normment plaisir.
A offrir pour les grandes occasions (anniversaires "rond", marriages....).

Une Nappe.

Mais pas n'importe quelle Nappe!

Une Nappe Blanche.

Mais pas n'importe quelle Nappe Blanche!

Une Nappe Blanche ddicasse au marqueur par tous les proches de la personne  qui tu l'offre. Ensuite du fait broder les ddicasses par ta couturire du coin et tu as un nappe unique et firement mise en avant!



Edit :

Des fois certains petits dtails sont tout simplement rassrnants... Je ne sais pas si j'oserais poster  nouveau!

----------


## lper

Mon message subliminal est pass comme une lettre  la poste !

----------


## Lung

> Mon message subliminal est pass comme une lettre  la poste !


Effectivement.

 :;):

----------


## LawNasK

> Mon message subliminal est pass comme une lettre  la poste !


Je l'avais laiss dans la quote pour qu'il ressorte pourtant  ::(:

----------


## Auteur

> Tout a c'est la faute au pingouin bouriff, et hop en message subliminal


mais je n'y suis pour rien moi si tout le monde me copie  ::cry:: 





ceci est une tentative pour obtenir un clin de Lady

----------


## Glutinus

Bien jou !

----------


## giragu03

> C'est bientt Nol. Vous avez offert quoi  vos proches ?
> Des perles  repasser pour ma nice et des duplo pour mon neveu.
> Mais aucune ide pour mes parents (60 ans) et ma soeur (35 ans). Des ides ?
> Je suis fauch cette fin d'anne en plus


Pour ma mre (56 ans), on (avec ma frangine) offre des soins dans un institut (gommage et autres choses du genre), ma frangine a dnich sur Groupon pour 30 au lieu de 90.
Pour mon pre (56 ans) et sa femme, on a fait un panier gourmand. Un peu de rcup (le panier je l'avais et il y avait une bouteille de champagne que je n'ai pas bue) et le contenu achet individuellement dans un magasin de producteurs, on s'en tire pour pas trs cher non plus (je n'ai pas fait le compte, mais on doit arriver  peine  50).
Pour ma sur (28 ans), une extension du jeu Catane et une housse pour sa tablette 2-en-1 (comme c'est moi qui avais d acheter la tablette, j'ai l'avantage de connatre la taille de celle-ci).
Aprs, c'est sr que ce n'est pas transposable pour n'importe qui de ces ges, on fait avec les gots des personnes  ::): 



> la prochaine fois je bosserai une SSII qui paie sur 13 mois


Corrig  ::aie::  Mais a n'existe pas

Sinon, je vois que foetus est encore plus tap que ce que je croyais  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

Finalement ma soeur m'a donn une liste de livres qu'elle voulait.
Je vais voir si je prends pas des livres pour ma mere, ou sinon j'ai pens  une lampe odorante type lampe Berger.
Mais je garde l'ide du panier gourmand pour mon pre. Il n'est pas trs vin mais de bons bocaux de terrines a lui fera rudement plaisir !

Et l'extension de Catane... ce sera pour moi ! (dans l'ide ^^)

----------


## Kropernic

Si la personne aime les jeux de socits, y a quand mme bien mieux que Catane.

Sinon, pour des gens qui dbutent dans les jeux de socits, une bonne alternative  Catane est Abysse.

----------


## Alvaten

J'aurai pas forcment pens  Abysse pour un dbutant. C'est certes pas trs compliqu mais il y a plus simple. Je suis certain que ma mre par exemple comprendrai rien  ::mrgreen:: 
Aprs a dpend vraiment de ce qu'on entend par dbutant. Un ado qui joue un peu aux jeux vido comprendra surement du premier coups les rgles d'Abysse. 

Les jeux qui d'exprience fonctionnent bien pour les dbutants tous publique :
 - Les aventuriers du rails 
 - Carcassonne 
 - Jamaica

Sinon une srie de jeu qui fait un excellent cadeau c'est Timeline (ou son driv Cardline). C'est simple, rapide et instructif mais pas ennuyeux. Je le sort rgulirement quand j'ai du monde, jamais je n'ai eu de retour ngatifs.

----------


## Kropernic

C'est vrai que personnellement, je fais une distinction entre dbutant et "nophyte complet" o le dbutant un peu d'exprience (mais vraiment pas grand chose) et l'autre qui n'a jamais jou  rien.

Qqn capable de comprendre Catane comprendra Abysse je pense.

Sinon, pour ceux qui n'ont "jamais jou  rien", je dirais qu'il faut plus se diriger vers ce que j'appelle (p-e d'autre le font aussi, je ne sais plus d'o me vient ce terme) les "jeux desserts" genre "6 qui prends", pikomino, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est simple, rapide et instructif mais pas ennuyeux.


Mais pas trs marrant non plus.  ::ptdr::   (enfin moi c'est le genre de jeu qui me laisse un peu de marbre, au bout de 2/3 parties, je m'ennuyais justement).


Sinon un jeu qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire et qui est simple aussi (et qui est coopratif pour changer un peu) : Hanabi.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanabi_(jeu)

----------


## Kropernic

Oh, j'ai failli oubli un excellent jeu dessert dont l'explication des rgles doit prendre 1m30 montrer en main.

Ce jeu est "Rumble in the House" qui permet de jouer de 2  6 joueurs.  Il y a galement "Rumble in the Dungeon" qui peut se jouer indpendamment du premier ou l'tendre pour permettre de jouer jusqu' 12.

Et dans la srie des jeux trs simple  expliquer (noter que je n'ai pas dit que c'tait simple  maitriser ^^), il y a aussi Mascarade qui permet de jouer jusqu' 13 il me semble.

Sinon, comme Zirak, j'suis pas trs fan de Timeline.  Ca va au dbut mais aprs...

----------


## Nhaps

Sinon il y a la belote.

----------


## foetus

> Sinon il y a la belote.


Et rebelote!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> Mais pas trs marrant non plus. au bout de 2/3 parties, je m'ennuyais justement


J'ai pas dit qu'il fallait enchaner 30 parties non plus, aprs c'est vrai que c'est pas non plus un jeu "fun". Moi je l'aime bien justement  lapro ou au dessert de temps en temps. Il faut aussi varier les thmes en fonction de lintrt des joueurs. 

Petit anecdote : nous y avons jou avec mon club de jeu  une initiation avec des jeunes lycens. La raction d'un ado face  la carte "L'appel du 18 juin (avec De Gaule en illustration, portant un kpi) : "vas-y a je sais c'est Jules Csar" et l'a pos trs srieusement avant le sacre de charlemagne  :8O:

----------


## Glutinus

Au moins il situe Jules Csar avant Charlemagne, te plains pas trop :p

Hanabi j'ai dj jou, c'est pas mal, mais je trouve que c'est ultra-stressant comme jeu ^^

Catane c'est amusant, j'ai pas mal de variantes, mais je n'ai pas le jeu principal. Par contre j'aime bien Prince de Catanes, c'est la rdition du jeux de cartes  deux. Et pour le coup, l'extension  m'intresse. Et mince, je suis sr maintenant que ma copine va me l'offrir, la surprise va retomber  ::ptdr:: 

@Kropernic : t'appelles a des jeux desserts ? Moi j'appelle a des jeux apro  ::aie:: 

En jeu simple effectivement 6 qui prend, etc. maintenant dans les "jeux  dix euros en boite mtallique" y a du bon et du moins bon. Et pareil, Timeline, j'ai fait une fois, y a beaucoup de fans, et franchement a m'emballe pas plus que a :/

----------


## giragu03

> Si la personne aime les jeux de socits, y a quand mme bien mieux que Catane.
> 
> Sinon, pour des gens qui dbutent dans les jeux de socits, une bonne alternative  Catane est Abysse.


En l'occurrence la personne a le jeu de base (et l'adore) et apprciera vraisemblablement des extensions

Perso, j'adore le jeu "Les aventuriers du rail". Certains le trouveront peut-tre nul, simplissime ou je ne sais quoi, mais je suis sr que si on m'offre l'extension Afrique, Inde, Pays-Bas ou UK, je serai trs content (pas les autres car je les ai dj) et vraisemblablement plus que si on m'offre Abysse.

EDIT : j'avais loup le message d'Alvaten. Perso, je sors rgulirement les aventuriers du rail quand j'ai du monde, c'est assez simple, sans tre simplissime et avoir diffrentes cartes permet d'adapter en fonction du nombre (sans parler qu'il y a des variantes en fonction des plateaux et que a augmente les combinaisons de jeu ; mme si je n'ai jamais bien compris la variante "voyageurs" de l'dition Mrklin). Carcassonne, j'y ai dj jou, c'est pas mal aussi (assez simple  comprendre).
Et comme Nhaps, les jeux de cartes je trouve a trs bien aussi (quand j'tais tudiant, on se retrouvait un petit groupe pour taper soit belote soit tarot, en fonction du nombre, trs rgulirement les vendredis soirs, c'tait bien sympa).

----------


## Alvaten

> Perso, j'adore le jeu "Les aventuriers du rail"


Je te conseil vraiment lextension Asie si tu as l'occasion de jouer  4 ou 6. Un des cots est fait pour jouer en quipe de deux, c'est vraiment chouette.

----------


## giragu03

> Je te conseil vraiment lextension Asie si tu as l'occasion de jouer  4 ou 6. Un des cots est fait pour jouer en quipe de deux, c'est vraiment chouette.


Je sais, a me tentait bien quand j'avais lu la description. J'avoue que j'ai arrt d'acheter au fur et  mesure les plateaux quand j'tais dans les travaux de la maison (pas trop le temps de jouer et puis d'autres priorits budgtaires). Maintenant que je suis pos (et qu'en fin de mois on ne flirte plus avec le plafond du dcouvert), il faut que je rattrape mon retard  ::): 

Pour jouer  deux, la Suisse est gnial (je l'avais achet en plateau seul avant que l'Inde n'existe).

----------


## Alvaten

tonnamment je n'ai jamais jou sur le plateau Suisse ^^

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai jou aux aventuriers du rail nol dernier. Peut-tre que mes cousins le ramneront aussi. C'est un sacr bon jeu familial, il doit rentrer dans mon top 10 pour sa polyvalence car il plait aussi bien aux experts qu'aux amateurs, aux jeunes et moins jeunes qui jouent peu souvent. Et il n'est pas si long que a.
Pour Carcassonne je l'avais achet car c'est un classique, mais j'y arrive pas. Je l'ai revendu.

Parmi les jeux o les rgles peuvent tre crites sur un ticket de mtro, y a Sherlock Holmes : Dtective conseil. Je l'avais achet pour ramener le peu de matos lors de petits week-ends entre amis, mais je n'ai pas russi  le sortir. Tant pis, il sera pour moi en solo gnark gnark ^^

Sinon je suis pas fan de la belote mais j'ai emprunt  la bibliothque un bouquin avec plusieurs jeux de cartes, de la plus simple (bataille) au plus compliqu. Ce doit tre sympa, tu te tlcharges les rgles sur smartphone et avec deux paquets de 52 cartes tu as toujours de quoi jouer pour trs peu de matos.

----------


## Hizin

Un p'tit 7 Wonders, ou 7 Wonders Duel.
Je trouve les deux trs sympa et pas trs compliqu  prendre en main.

----------


## Glutinus

7 wonders Duel : c'est ce que j'ai demand  ma soeur :p

----------


## rothen

Coucou les tous  :;): 

un petit passage pour vous souhaiter un



alors ..vous avez t gts  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

Bonnes ftes de fin d'anne  ::kiss::

----------


## Zirak

Joyeuses ftes  tous !

----------


## LawNasK

Joyeuses ftes  ::):

----------


## giragu03

> tonnamment je n'ai jamais jou sur le plateau Suisse ^^


Prvu pour 2/3 joueurs, je trouve qu' 3 il est un peu troit (disons qu'on se bloque vite). Il y a une subtilit sympa, certaines routes consistent  relier une ville avec un pays (tu as alors plusieurs choix pour une des extrmits de ta route).



> J'ai jou aux aventuriers du rail nol dernier. Peut-tre que mes cousins le ramneront aussi. C'est un sacr bon jeu familial, il doit rentrer dans mon top 10 pour sa polyvalence car il plait aussi bien aux experts qu'aux amateurs, aux jeunes et moins jeunes qui jouent peu souvent. Et il n'est pas si long que a.


En 40-45 minutes c'est fait, donc tu peux largement en enchainer 2 ou 3 dans la soire (en variant les plateaux).



> Sinon je suis pas fan de la belote mais j'ai emprunt  la bibliothque un bouquin avec plusieurs jeux de cartes, de la plus simple (bataille) au plus compliqu. Ce doit tre sympa, tu te tlcharges les rgles sur smartphone et avec deux paquets de 52 cartes tu as toujours de quoi jouer pour trs peu de matos.


Belote, a allait bien  une priode, mais ce n'est pas ce qui me tente le plus maintenant. Mais effectivement, quelques rgles dans le smartphone et deux paquets de cartes et tu as une multitude de jeux disponibles. Dans le mme esprit, j'ai le Larousse des jeux dans lequel tu as plein d'ides de jeux (avec plus ou moins de matriel ncessaire) de tout type (aussi bien les jeux d'enfants de plein air de type chat, ballon prisonnier, que des jeux de cartes, de ds,).



> Coucou les tous 
> 
> un petit passage pour vous souhaiter un
> 
> 
> 
> alors ..vous avez t gts


Joyeux Nol (un peu  la bourre)  toi galement et je vais anticiper un bon rveillon du 31.
Pour le moment en cadeaux (il manque ceux de mon pre, demain soir) :
 - Le fils d'Astrix (me permettant ainsi d'avoir l'intgralit de la collection)
 - Un bon d'achat dans une enseigne de bricolage (Ca.....ma pour ne pas la citer)
 - Un jeu "En 1923, auriez-vous eu votre certificat d'tudes ?" Le concept est ultra-simpliste : une roue  tourner  tour de rle, dfinissant le thme de la question et une question avec 3 choix. Par contre, on a intrt  rviser les comptoirs aux Indes et les colonies, les dates de la rvolution (exprimes selon le calendrier rpublicain), l'tymologie des mots, les conversions de surfaces et de volumes Sans oublier des choses beaucoup plus pratiques comme des questions sur les arts mnagers, la manire de signer un courrier ou de s'adresser  une personne d'un certain rang.

----------


## Alvaten

Bonne ftes de fin d'annes !

----------


## sevyc64

Bonnes ftes, puisque c'est un peu tard (ou trop tt  :;):  ) pour le joyeux nol

----------


## Lung

> 


Me demande o tu peux tre pour rouler dans la neige ...     ::koi:: 
a se fait rare.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Bonne anne  toutes et  tous !

Tiens, a me fait bizarre, c'est bien la premire fois que je suis le premier  le dire.

[edit] @giragu03 : dj lev, j'ai un chantier  faire avancer.
Au menu du jour : voile de verre et peinture d'apprt (celle qu'on met avant). Et peut-tre deux rails d'acier  fixer.

----------


## giragu03

> Bonne anne  toutes et  tous !


Dj lev ou pas encore couch ?
Bonne anne  toutes et tous. La sant, l'amour, le bonheur, la prosprit et tout et tout

----------


## Zirak

> Bonne anne  toutes et tous. La sant, l'amour, le bonheur, la prosprit et tout et tout


Tout pareil !

----------


## giragu03

> Bonne anne  toutes et  tous !
> 
> Tiens, a me fait bizarre, c'est bien la premire fois que je suis le premier  le dire.
> 
> [edit] @giragu03 : dj lev, j'ai un chantier  faire avancer.
> Au menu du jour : voile de verre et peinture d'apprt (celle qu'on met avant). Et peut-tre deux rails d'acier  fixer.


J'ai connu a il y a trois ans (le chantier le jour de l'an). J'espre que tu as pu faire ce que tu avais  faire.

EDIT : Et au fait, une petite chanson de circonstance (a fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas mis) :

----------


## Lady

Bonne anne  tous et toutes !!

----------


## Nhaps

Bonne anne 2016, l'anne du/de .... =)

----------


## illight

> Bonne anne 2016, l'anne du/de .... =)


De la braise ?  ::aie::  barbecue, tout a tout a  ::mrgreen::  (et oui j'ai bien un R...)

----------


## lper

Bonne anne  tous !

Tiens Guillaume, tu m'avais donn l'envie et j'ai test les aventuriers du rail, j'ai une petite question sur le droulement de la fin du jeu:
c'est crit dans la rgle que la partie se finit lorsque un des joueurs possde 0,1 ou 2 wagons, alors  ce moment il y a un dernier tour incluant ce joueur. Donc si le joueur possde 0 wagon, quelle action peut-il entreprendre ?
Et puis on dmarre le jeu avec chacun 3 destinations, est-il possible d'en retirer en cours de partie sans en avoir pris de supplmentaire(s) ?

----------


## lper

> Bonne anne 2016, l'anne du/de .... =)


En cherchant, je suis tomb sur :
http://www.rtl.fr/actu/economie/2016...age-7781151883
No comment... ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et puis on dmarre le jeu avec chacun 3 destinations, est-il possible d'en retirer en cours de partie sans en avoir pris de supplmentaire(s) ?


Au dbut de la partie, chaque joueur reoit 3 objectifs et doit en garder au moins 2. 

A chaque tour, un joueur peut faire une seule des 3 actions suivantes :

* piocher 2 cartes wagon
* sapproprier un chemin en dpensant des cartes wagon
* piocher 3 objectifs et en garder au moins 1




> Donc si le joueur possde 0 wagon, quelle action peut-il entreprendre ?


Il peut alors piocher 3 objectifs, et avec de la chance en obtenir un ou plusieurs qu'il a dj valid(s)

----------


## lper

> Il peut alors piocher 3 objectifs, et avec de la chance en obtenir un ou plusieurs qu'il a dj valid(s)


Ce n'est pas plus dangereux car il faut soustraire  la fin les points des objectifs non atteints. Et puis on a remarqu qu'avec 3 objectifs et les 45 wagons, c'tait plutt juste de pouvoir tout faire.
J'ai peut-tre mal compris la troisime action quand on dit qu'il ne peut en garder qu'un, je pensais que c'tait 1 mais sur les trois nouveaux tirs ou sur la totalit des objectifs du joueur ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> il faut soustraire  la fin les points des objectifs non atteints.


C'est vrai que c'est un pari risqu, mais vu qu'il ne faut garder qu'un objectif, je pense que la perte ventuelle de points et moins probable que le gain d'un autre objectif puisque tous les wagons sont poss sur le plateau.

----------


## giragu03

> Bonne anne 2016, l'anne du/de .... =)


De la fraise !



> Bonne anne  tous !
> 
> Tiens Guillaume, tu m'avais donn l'envie et j'ai test les aventuriers du rail, j'ai une petite question sur le droulement de la fin du jeu:
> c'est crit dans la rgle que la partie se finit lorsque un des joueurs possde 0,1 ou 2 wagons, alors  ce moment il y a un dernier tour incluant ce joueur. Donc si le joueur possde 0 wagon, quelle action peut-il entreprendre ?


 chaque tour, tu peux (version standard, dans certaines ditions, tu as d'autres options comme poser une gare ou jouer un voyageur) :
Piocher deux cartes soit dans celles visibles soit dans la pioche (sauf si tu pioches une locomotive visible, auquel cas tu n'as le droit de prendre que cette carte)Poser des wagons (pour prendre possession d'une route)Piocher des cartes destinations
Du coup sur le dernier tour quand il ne te reste plus de wagon, tu peux soit piocher (mode pas tmraire) des cartes wagons (a ne te sert  rien mais a te permet de jouer), soit piocher des destinations (pour le plateau Suisse, par exemple, je le fais souvent du fait qu'il y a un certains nombre de destinations ville -> pays et donc une certaine probabilit de piocher des destinations dj ralises).



> Et puis on dmarre le jeu avec chacun 3 destinations, est-il possible d'en retirer en cours de partie sans en avoir pris de supplmentaire(s) ?


Je vais parler pour la version standard (les rgles sont un petit peu diffrentes selon les plateaux en ce qui concerne le nombre de destinations distribues/ garder, mais tu changes les nombres avec ceux indiqus dans la rgle et a marche) : au dpart, on te donne trois destinations et tu dois en garder au moins deux (mais tu peux garder les trois). Ensuite, quand, en cours de jeu, tu fais le choix de piocher des destinations (a te prend un tour de jeu), tu en prends trois et tu dois en garder au moins une sur les trois pioches (tu peux en garder deux ou trois aussi). Tu n'es pas oblig d'avoir termin tes destinations pour piocher (d'ailleurs les autres ne savent pas o tu en es dans la ralisation ou non de tes destinations puisqu'elles sont caches et parfois il peut s'avrer prfrable, voire obligatoire, d'abandonner une destination qui se rvle trop complique, voire impossible,  raliser). Les destinations non gardes sont remises sous le tas ( noter que pour la version Europe, comme il y a deux varits de destinations, je ne remets pas sous la pioche les destinations rejetes au dmarrage du jeu car on pourrait les piocher  nouveau et on n'est pas cens piocher des destinations longues en cours de jeu, destinations longues qui ont pu tre dfausses au dmarrage).

Je n'ai pas bien compris ta question, donc si ce que j'ai racont n'y rpond pas, n'hsite pas  me redemander des explications.

----------


## giragu03

> C'est vrai que c'est un pari risqu, mais vu qu'il ne faut garder qu'un objectif, je pense que la perte ventuelle de points et moins probable que le gain d'un autre objectif puisque tous les wagons sont poss sur le plateau.


Il y a des plateaux qui s'y prtent vraiment bien : comme je le dis, sur le plateau de la Suisse avec un certain nombre de destinations ville vers un pays, la probabilit d'avoir des destinations dj faites est assez forte (je parle d'exprience, je n'ai jamais fait de calculs) et donc je pioche souvent des destinations sur le dernier tour. Sur le plateau Europe, en gnral, je me retrouve  avoir quadrill seulement la moiti du plateau (soit plutt Europe de l'ouest, soit plutt Europe de l'est) et l, je prends peu le risque de piocher des destinations. Les plateaux standard (tats-Unis) et Mrklin (Allemagne), a fait un petit moment que je n'y ai pas jou, donc je ne me souviens plus bien. Le plateau Scandinavie, a dpend des parties : parfois, je suis bien tass dans un coin, parfois je quadrille un peu plus (du coup, a m'arrive de tenter le coup aussi, mais moins souvent que la Suisse)




> Ce n'est pas plus dangereux car il faut soustraire  la fin les points des objectifs non atteints. Et puis on a remarqu qu'avec 3 objectifs et les 45 wagons, c'tait plutt juste de pouvoir tout faire.
> J'ai peut-tre mal compris la troisime action quand on dit qu'il ne peut en garder qu'un, je pensais que c'tait 1 mais sur les trois nouveaux tirs ou sur la totalit des objectifs du joueur ?


Souvent, le jeu, c'est de ne pas garder toutes les destinations et mutualiser au maximum les trajets. En gnral, j'en fais autour de 6 ou 7 avec les 45 wagons.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il y a des plateaux qui s'y prtent vraiment bien


Tout  fait d'accord, certains plateaux favorisent en effet le tirage d'objectifs supplmentaires en fin de parties, surtout ceux spcifiques pour 2/3 joueurs : Inde + Suisse, Afrique, Scandinavie

----------


## sevyc64

Bananier et pommes sautes  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Bananier et pommes sautes


 ::koi::

----------


## lper

> et parfois il peut s'avrer prfrable, voire obligatoire, d'abandonner une destination qui se rvle trop complique, voire impossible,  raliser). Les destinations non gardes sont remises sous le tas.


Merci Guillaume et shawdowmoon pour vos explications. Juste pour tre bien sr d'avoir tout compris, c'est bien au moment du dmarrage lorsque l'on tire les destinations qu'on dcide d'abandonner une des trois trop complique ? Aprs, lorsque l'on a choisi par exemple de tout garder, on ne peut plus revenir en arrire sur sa dcision initiale et on est oblig de remplir les trois "contrats" au risque de perdre les points  la fin pour les destinations non termines.
J'ai jou avec ma fille et on a eu chacun la traverse des us  faire, ce qui te prend presque la moiti de tes wagons, donc aprs pour tout finir, c'tait pas vident !

----------


## lper

> 


 ::koi::

----------


## shadowmoon

> . Juste pour tre bien sr d'avoir tout compris, c'est bien au moment du dmarrage lorsque l'on tire les destinations qu'on dcide d'abandonner une des trois trop complique ? Aprs, lorsque l'on a choisi par exemple de tout garder, on ne peut plus revenir en arrire sur sa dcision initiale et on est oblig de remplir les trois "contrats" au risque de perdre les points  la fin pour les destinations non termines.


Oui c'est bien comme a que l'on applique les rgles.

----------


## Kropernic

On peut aussi abandonner un objectif en cours de jeu (et perdre ses points en fin de partie) s'il est  l'oppos de la stratgie de dveloppement applique jusque l.

Il est parfois prfrable de reculer pour mieux sauter.

----------


## Auteur

> Bananier et pommes sautes





> 





> 


Traduction : bonne anne et bonne sant

----------


## lper

> Traduction : bonne anne et bonne sant


Merci !

(le ridicule ne tuant pas je testerai cette formule  l'occase)
 ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Traduction : bonne anne et bonne sant


  ::): 

Elle est pourtant vieille comme le monde, celle l.

----------


## giragu03

Laurent, tu as bien compris les rgles.
Comme l'a dit Kropernic, il peut tre stratgique de ne pas essayer de faire une destination qu'on ne pourra pas raliser (par exemple les adversaires ont bouch la route directe et le dtour va coter normment en wagon) mais qu'on avait garde (et donc perdre les points de celle-ci) pour en tenter d'autres

Yves, tu es en train de dire que c'est vieux comme mes robes ?

----------


## lper

Merci  vous deux encore, je sens qu'on va se faire de belles parties !

Sinon je vous conseille le gnial Blokus, a s'apprend en deux minutes pour deux ou quatre joueurs, je n'arrive plus  battre ma fille par contre. ::calim2::

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

La discussion au sujet de Ticket to Ride m'a donn envie de partager avec vous quelques noms de jeux que je trouve vraiment excellents et d'avoir vos commentaires  leur sujet si vous les connaissez.

En numro 1, il y a Elysium.  C'est un des premiers jeux que nous (ma compagne et moi) avons achet quand nous avons attrap la fivre des jeux de socit.  Du fait de nombre important de combinaisons possibles pour tablir le pool de carte de la partie associ au fait que toutes les cartes du pool ne seront pas joues durant une partie, ce jeu possde un taux de rejouabilit incroyable.

Ensuite, dans le dsordre il y a :

Camel Cup (ou Camel Up... Le nom du jeu n'est pas clair et on trouve les deux sur le net ^^) : Un jeu de course de chameau.  Pas trop de stratgie  laborer mais c'est vraiment fun.  Pour reposer le cerveau aprs un Elysium (par exemple), c'est parfait.

Tzolk'in : Un jeu de placement d'ouvrier dans l'univers du calendrier maya.  Excellent jeu avec du bon matriel mais attention  la paralysie analytique.

Rampage (qui a d changer de nom et qui se nomme  prsent Terror in Meeple City) : Jeu de rcolte de meeples.  On y incarne un dinosaure dtruisant une ville et mangeant les passant.  Il est possible d'y jouer jusqu' 8 en y accolant le plateau d'un 2e jeu (o de jouer  4 sur une plus grand ville  ::mouarf:: ).  Un bon moment de rigolade.

Chronicle : Un petit jeu de cartes o le but est de faire des plis ou pas suivant le "thme" de la partie en cours.  A recommander  ceux qui aiment les whist, belote, etc. et qui cherchent un peu de changement.

Ce sera tout pour le moment.

----------


## Glutinus

Y a un sujet boardgame me semble-t-il ^^

Ma copine m'a offert l'anne dernire Les voyages de Marco Polo. Jamais entendu parler, et apparemment il est trs bien not sur beaucoup de sites de jeux de socit et a t vite en rupture de stock. Pareil, un jeu de placement d'ouvriers sauf que vos ouvriers sont des... ds. On lance les ds et on occupe des cases qui permettent de rcuprer de ressources, de l'or, des contrats avec deux axes : faire voyager son bonhomme de Venise  Beijing (d'o le nom du jeu) et essayer de remplir de contrat. On peut poser ses ds l o il y a d'autres meeples-ds mais il faut payer des pices en plus, donc avoir quelques ds <6 n'est pas non plus une grosse perte.

Sinon je joue pas mal en association, l'anne dernire j'avais bien aim Archon, un jeu de placement d'ouvriers galement, mais on peut acheter des ouvriers "spcialiss" qui permettent d'outrepasser les rgles classiques (comme mettre un meeple sur une case dj occupe).

Mythotopia, jeu assez sympa qui complte un genre que je cherchais beaucoup : le deckbuilding avec un plateau. Vous me direz qu'il y avait dj Trains mais je le trouveu un peu lger, justement je me disais que le deckbuilding permettait de pousser  l'invasion, chose que fait Mythotopia. Petit bmol : il y a tellement de cartes diffrentes que l'aspect "statistique" est trs effac.

Orlans : un jeu de "bag-building", on achte des ouvriers que l'on met dans un sac et que l'on tire au sort. Vraiment trs sympa  ::): 

Et sinon j'attends avec impatience la sortie de Star Realms. Il a t annonc il me semble je ne suis pas all vrifier o il en est.

----------


## Kropernic

> Y a un sujet boardgame me semble-t-il ^^


Je ne suis encore jamais tomb dessus...  Il est dans quel forum d'ailleurs ?




> Ma copine m'a offert l'anne dernire Les voyages de Marco Polo. Jamais entendu parler, et apparemment il est trs bien not sur beaucoup de sites de jeux de socit et a t vite en rupture de stock. Pareil, un jeu de placement d'ouvriers sauf que vos ouvriers sont des... ds. On lance les ds et on occupe des cases qui permettent de rcuprer de ressources, de l'or, des contrats avec deux axes : faire voyager son bonhomme de Venise  Beijing (d'o le nom du jeu) et essayer de remplir de contrat. On peut poser ses ds l o il y a d'autres meeples-ds mais il faut payer des pices en plus, donc avoir quelques ds <6 n'est pas non plus une grosse perte.
> 
> Sinon je joue pas mal en association, l'anne dernire j'avais bien aim Archon, un jeu de placement d'ouvriers galement, mais on peut acheter des ouvriers "spcialiss" qui permettent d'outrepasser les rgles classiques (comme mettre un meeple sur une case dj occupe).
> 
> Mythotopia, jeu assez sympa qui complte un genre que je cherchais beaucoup : le deckbuilding avec un plateau. Vous me direz qu'il y avait dj Trains mais je le trouveu un peu lger, justement je me disais que le deckbuilding permettait de pousser  l'invasion, chose que fait Mythotopia. Petit bmol : il y a tellement de cartes diffrentes que l'aspect "statistique" est trs effac.
> 
> Orlans : un jeu de "bag-building", on achte des ouvriers que l'on met dans un sac et que l'on tire au sort. Vraiment trs sympa 
> 
> Et sinon j'attends avec impatience la sortie de Star Realms. Il a t annonc il me semble je ne suis pas all vrifier o il en est.


Cool, que des jeux que je ne connais pas du tout...  Ca va faire quelques trucs  tester  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

Je me suis tromp, il n'y en avait pas, du moins compltement boardgame.

Y a un topic que j'ai ouvert car je recherchais justement des Deckbuilders plus offensifs (du coup Mythotopia rentre bien dans le concept), et un autre du genre "jouez-vous aux cartes" ou a parlait plutt tarot, belote et a a dvi sur tout type de carte ( collectionner, jeu volutif...)

----------


## Kropernic

Me disais aussi ^^.

J'avais d'ailleurs bien suivi ton topic sur le jeu deckbuilding que tu recherchais.

Tu l'avais ouvert en plein dans ma priode Dominion alors a m'intressait.

----------


## LawNasK

Bonne anne  ::):

----------


## giragu03

Bonjour  toutes et tous.
Comme je sais qu'il y a des grands fans de l'Eurovision ici  :;):  le compositeur de la chanson ayant remport la premire victoire pour la France, Hubert Giraud, est dcd hier.
Je sais, je l'ai dj mise en fvrier 2013 :



Sinon, il a compos pas mal d'autres chansons et notamment :

----------


## Lady

Y en a un qui a fini ses travaux d'aiguilles et qui nous l'a pas dit ?

----------


## Auteur

::bravo::  lper

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## tchize_

Comment on est pass de l'identification de matriel  un bikini tricot.

----------


## giragu03

> Y en a un qui a fini ses travaux d'aiguilles et qui nous l'a pas dit ?


Un grand bravo  lper ! Il ne manque plus que la photo de rothen qui essaie tout a !



> Comment on est pass de l'identification de matriel  un bikini tricot.


Bravo, tu as bien identifi ce matriel ! (pour savoir comment, il y a quelques messages  lire, mais a fait un moment que cette histoire de sous-vtements tricots est sur la table ; personnellement je ne me souviens plus exactement comment on en est arriv l, mais je crois que je n'y suis pas totalement tranger).

----------


## lper

Oui c'est clair que j'aurais prfr un autre modle que ma chaise de bureau !  ::aie:: 

Bises  tous !  ::zoubi::

----------


## rothen

waouh ! Je viens de tomber par hasard sur le super bikini que tu m'as fait Iper ..j'adore 😍😍 merci Lady de l'avoir pris en photo 😘 ..bon vous me le livrez quand ? L'orange me va super au teint 😜

 juste un petit passage sur ce post car c'est sr parfois vous me manquez 😥😪

Gros bisous  vous qui m'avez bien aide ..jamais j'oublierai 😘

----------


## Auteur

Kikoo Rothen  ::zoubi::  content de te revoir.

il faut que tu viennes plus souvent nous voir  ::D: 
Pour le bikini en laine, une fois dans l'eau, je ne sais pas trop ce que cela peu donner  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

> Pour le bikini en laine, une fois dans l'eau, je ne sais pas trop ce que cela peu donner


Un bokunu  ::wow:: 






D'aprs la fameuse blague devinette  ::mrgreen:: 

Comment appelle-t-on un maillot de bain 2 pices? un bikiniComment appelle-t-on un maillot de bain 1 pice? un monokiniComment appelle-t-on un maillot de bain sans pice?

----------


## Lung

::coucou:: 





> il faut que tu viennes plus souvent nous voir


+1

----------


## lper

Avec cette mto en ce moment, pas vident en effet de se dvtir un peu  ::calim2:: , nanmoins la haute-Savoie te(vous) tend les bras, viendez  Evian, y a les allemands en plus !  ::zoubi::

----------


## Lung

> Avec cette mto en ce moment, pas vident en effet de se dvtir un peu , nanmoins la haute-Savoie te(vous) tend les bras, viendez  Evian, y a les allemands en plus !


Pourquoi vian ?

----------


## foetus

> Pourquoi vian ?


Parce que Thonon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi vian ?


Oui, si en plus, il y a les Allemands, au temps aller  Vichy.  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

et que mieux vaut viter Amphion....Hein Julien Dor si tu me lis ! 
Oui c'est l'quipe allemande qui nous a envahi, donc au secooooooouuuuuuurrrrrrrrssssss ! 
Achso, Goethe ich liebe dich.
 ::aie:: 

PS : pas l'habitude de mettre l'accent sur la ville d'vian(merci Lung), a doit tre  cause de la marque...

----------


## Lung

> Oui c'est l'quipe allemande qui nous a envahi, donc au secooooooouuuuuuurrrrrrrrssssss !


quipe de quoi ?    ::koi::

----------


## lper

Le football pour l'Euro, la mannschaft, on peut mme plus jouer sur notre stade, bon il nous reste la piscine !

----------


## giragu03

> waouh ! Je viens de tomber par hasard sur le super bikini que tu m'as fait Iper ..j'adore 😍😍 merci Lady de l'avoir pris en photo 😘 ..bon vous me le livrez quand ? L'orange me va super au teint 😜
> 
>  juste un petit passage sur ce post car c'est sr parfois vous me manquez 😥😪
> 
> Gros bisous  vous qui m'avez bien aide ..jamais j'oublierai 😘


Coucou Rothen,
a fait plaisir de te revoir parmi nous.
 ::kiss:: 



> Achso, Goethe ich liebe dich.


Quand je vois "Ich liebe dich", je ne peux m'empcher de penser  cette chanson (ouais, je suis sr que a vous manquait ces petites vidos de chansons).

----------


## lper

Cool cette priode de Renaud, merci Guillaume !

----------


## giragu03

> Cool cette priode de Renaud, merci Guillaume !


N'empche que j'ai eu une ide, c'tait pas malin. Hier soir, je suis repass sur le topic, j'ai eu la bonne ide de cliquer sur la vido et au final, j'ai pass ma soire sur Youtube  regarder les anciennes chansons de Renaud a devait faire une dizaine d'annes que je n'avais pas cout certaines chansons (fin d'adolescence, un peu rebelle, mme si je n'ai jamais partag  100% le point de vue de Renaud).
Pour rester dans le mme album :


Et sa premire tl (dans l'mission Midi Premire) :

----------


## Lung

::zzz::   ::aie::

----------


## rothen

Eh oui , tout doit finir un jour 😢

En tous cas ce qui est sr j'ai pass de super moments avec vous 😜 et surtout vous m'avez appris plein de choses ..je vous en remercie 😍

Je vous souhaite beaucoup de chance  dans votre vie ..et surtout n'oubliez pas de profiter  fond de chaque moment de bonheur 😘

----------


## giragu03

> 


a fait plusieurs fois que je passe, mais bon, je ne voulais quand mme pas faire vivre artificiellement ce topic en me rpondant  moi-mme



> Eh oui , tout doit finir un jour 😢


 ::(: 



> En tous cas ce qui est sr j'ai pass de super moments avec vous 😜 et surtout vous m'avez appris plein de choses ..je vous en remercie 😍


Et puis on a bien rigol

----------


## Lung

> Eh oui , tout doit finir un jour 😢


 ::calim2:: 




> En tous cas ce qui est sr j'ai pass de super moments avec vous 😜 et surtout vous m'avez appris plein de choses ..je vous en remercie 😍


 ::kiss::

----------


## lper

Bisous  tous et merci  Rothen pour ce topic qui a longtemps t une super rcration !  ::calim2::  ::bravo::  ::triste::  ::ouin::  ::nono::  ::kiss2::  ::kiss::  ::chin::  ::calin::  ::applo::

----------


## giragu03

> Bisous  tous et merci  Rothen pour ce topic qui a longtemps t une super rcration !


Et l'occasion pour toi de dvoiler des talents cachs de spcialiste du tricot  ::ptdr:: 

De toutes faons, si je me souviens bien, le dernier post du topic doit tre celui des photos de rothen essayant l'ouvrage que tu lui as tricot (donc on n'est pas encore au bout). On les attend depuis 2012 ces photos !

----------


## lper

> Et l'occasion pour toi de dvoiler des talents cachs de spcialiste du tricot 
> 
> De toutes faons, si je me souviens bien, le dernier post du topic doit tre celui des photos de rothen essayant l'ouvrage que tu lui as tricot (donc on n'est pas encore au bout). On les attend depuis 2012 ces photos !


Un jour viendra, peut-tre, mais une chose est sre, l'espoir fait vivre... ::aie::

----------


## lper

Rothen, comme tu l'avais si gentiment commenc, n'as-tu pas pour finir en beaut un dernier petit disque dur  nous montrer ?  ::mrgreen::  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

> Eh oui , tout doit finir un jour 😢


ah m non m non m non, c'est pas possible a. lper t'a fait un superbe tricot, je t'ai fait un gros gteau au chocolat, tu ne nous as pas invit dans ton chteau, tu ne nous as pas montr ta superbe collection de voitures, l'anne le sicle n'est pas encore termin, donc non, non, non, non, tu ne peux pas partir.

Tu n'as pas une boite, mme vide  ::aie:: ,  nous montrer pour que l'on devine ce qu'il y avait dedans ?  ::aie::

----------


## rothen

MDR! MDR ! 😄

 au moins jusqu'au bout a aura t sympa avec vous ...en plus j'adore le gteau au chocolat 😜

Promis si je retrouve un truc non identifiable ..enfin pour moi ..dans un recoin du chteau 😇 je vous le soumettrai ...si l'entretien de mes voitures de sport me laisse le temps bien sur 😜

Bisous  vous tous avec qui j'ai vraiment pass de supers moments 😘

----------


## Lung

> .dans un recoin du chteau 😇 ...  mes voitures de sport


Ah ah !!
Elle a avou ...    ::mrgreen::   ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par rothen
> 
> 
> .dans un recoin du chteau 😇 ... mes voitures de sport
> 
> 
> Ah ah !!
> Elle a avou ...


Ouais, on s'est fait avoir, c'est des Dinky Toys au 1/43e,  ::ptdr::

----------


## giragu03

> Ouais, on s'est fait avoir, c'est des Dinky Toys au 1/43e,


Ou alors le chteau (ou plus exactement les garages) est tellement grand que tu peux y perdre des voitures !

----------

